# What is your weather like right now?



## texasgirl

Our temp right now is 89, heat index of 94.
Sunny, but humid.
Tornado watches out in West Texas that stretches up through Oklahoma and into Kansas. Pretty much tornado alley. Hope they don't move this way, if they do, I'll get some more storm pics


----------



## GB

It is 86 and beautiful. We have had so much rain lately that this is a very pleasant change. It finally feels like summer. I put the solar cover on our pool so hopefully the heat today and tomorrow will bring the water temp up a bit


----------



## PA Baker

It's 75 and sunny but so humid it's really uncomfortable.


----------



## texasgirl

GB said:
			
		

> It is 86 and beautiful. We have had so much rain lately that this is a very pleasant change. It finally feels like summer. I put the solar cover on our pool so hopefully the heat today and tomorrow will bring the water temp up a bit


 

Can I come up?? 
We had to fill in our pool It had a realy bad leak under the cement and it was going to cost more to fix it than to fill it in and get a nice above ground, Besides, I was the only one that used it anyways, and out here, we have more sand than dirt and anytime the wind blew, the bottom was covered, it was awful getting it clean again.
I really miss it though, I would swim while cleaning!


----------



## IcyMist

Its almost cool outside.  Temp is 81, feels like 84 and humidity is 65%.  Cloudy, have had a little rain.  Not bad at all.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Gorgeous...............sunny and 87 degrees!


----------



## SierraCook

Cumulus clouds, windy, and 70 degrees F.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Clouds raining 75 degrees.


----------



## luvs

it's 11:24 at night, so i don't know if we have clouds or not, but it's nice out. very calm weather. the wind isn't acting up, and the plants are responding beautifully. our newest moon lilly is growing like crazy due to the recent rain and subsequent sunshine.


----------



## kadesma

It's about 80 but breezy...Still plan to bbq and eat outside today...Hope the fella across the road doesn't decide to finsih disking up the acerage again this weekend...

kadesma


----------



## Heat

Its 90 degrees,  humidity 59 percent, beleive me thats better than yesterday, the humidity was so high you couldnt cut it with a Butcher Knife!!! But, thats my Fla. For ya!


----------



## SierraCook

Sunny, windy and 65 degrees F.


----------



## Heat

HAHAHAAHHA!! I love that Pic Sierra!! But i'm also Jealous!!!


----------



## IcyMist

83 and feels like 88.  HOT, humid and sunny.  I prefer yesterday when it was sprinkling once in a while and really overcast.


----------



## pdswife

56 degrees and rainy.  WHERE IS OUR SUMMER?


----------



## GB

91 and cloudy. I can't imagine what it would be like if it were sunny. Don't get me wrong, I am not complaining. I am loving every second of this. Anytime it starts to feel too hot I just think of all the snow we had this winter


----------



## SierraCook

GB said:
			
		

> I just think of all the snow we had this winter


 
Me, too!!  I try not to complain about the weather as long as it is not snowing.  I much prefer the scenery like the picture I took below.


----------



## texasgirl

Sierra, I love the windy pic!!!! LOL


----------



## comissaryqueen

Temp. about 91 and humidity 80%. Pool day.


----------



## middie

right now  it's 83 degrees (was 91). humidity is at about 60%. just started raining about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its 77 F and humid. It was a hot one today. Around 90F. And had dark rain clouds passing by most of the day.


----------



## Spice1133

Temperature is 80º Humidity is 88%.  But at least it stoped raining.  Our rain gauge showed 10 1/2 inches for the week.  Yikes.


----------



## crewsk

It was 89 & humid yesterday & the rest of the week is supposed to about the same with the chance of scattered afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its going to be in the high 80's today.  My central air is doing its job just fine.  We'll be moving almost everything out of here, thats left, tonight so I hope it cools down a bit by the time hubby gets off work at 3:30.


----------



## texasgirl

Spice1133 said:
			
		

> Temperature is 80º Humidity is 88%. But at least it stoped raining. Our rain gauge showed 10 1/2 inches for the week. Yikes.


 

Spice, where are you?
We are about 10" under what we're suppose to be. West Tx is getting all the rain these days.


----------



## Spice1133

Texasgirl, I'm in southwest Florida until we float away.


----------



## texasgirl

Spice1133 said:
			
		

> Texasgirl, I'm in southwest Florida until we float away.


 
I saw on our news that they are predicting the same kind of hurricane season like last year 
Hopefully, it won't be like that.


----------



## Spice1133

We are a little on edge about that.  We were very lucky last year, all around us there was so much damage but we were always just on the edge of the storm.  In our developement there were a couple of pool cages down and maybe 6 or 7 people lost shingles  or trees and that was all.  A couple of miles down the road the houses were devastated. There were some mobile homes completly smashed or jusr laying upside down.  Just horrible to see your home destroyed like that.


----------



## hvacwife

Right now here is Ohio it is 81. We had a tornado touch down last night behind our apartment complex. No one was hurt. It was in an empty field.


----------



## texasgirl

Spice, I wish you luck with the upcoming season, stay safe!

hvacwife, I'm sorry to here of your bad weather. I'm glad that noone was hurt!!
Those storms Saturday were going from W. Texas all the way up to wisconsin, those are probably the same ones. They all had tornado warnings in them at every state. I'm in the eastern part of Texas, we didn't even get rain. Weather is a strange phenomenon.


----------



## mudbug

Icky hot here, with some of that leftover tornado-type weather (diminished) coming this way tonight and tomorrow.  

Yuck.


----------



## IcyMist

Last year during hurricane season we lost electricity for over a week.  It was hot, humid and I had to keep my windows shut because the neighbor in the back yard had a generator that made a noise like a very loud motorboat.  Even with the window shut it sounded like the thing was in my bedroom.  Well if we have problems this year.....I purchased a generator and will be placing it close to the back fence.     Not really trying to get back at our neighbor, but is the flatest area in our yard.


----------



## texasgirl

[Well if we have problems this year.....I purchased a generator and will be placing it close to the back fence.   Not really trying to get back at our neighbor, but is the flatest area in our yard.[/QUOTE]

I believe you....


----------



## luvs

now it's storming. i love the sound of thunder.


----------



## texasgirl

luvs_food said:
			
		

> now it's storming. i love the sound of thunder.


 
Me too, luvs. I sleep so good when theres a storm{not severe, just thunger and lightening}


----------



## Maidrite

86 degrees and about to cut loose on a good thuderstorm


----------



## middie

hvacwife said:
			
		

> Right now here is Ohio it is 81. We had a tornado touch down last night behind our apartment complex. No one was hurt. It was in an empty field.


 
where in ohio are you ? i didn't hear anything about tornadoes on the news up here. i'm glad nobody was injured !


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

It was 91 and is 88 and still sunny. The birds are singing. What the *&^% are they singing???


----------



## middie

i think they're singing "Hot In The City" by Billy Idol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What kind of frekin birds are they? I wanna hear Rebel Yell!


----------



## kadesma

in the mid 70's and very breezy..nice work in the yard weather...

kadesma, blowin in the wind


----------



## BlueCat

It was a beautiful warm, windy day here. It's my 18th anniversary today (D-Day!), and this is almost an exact copy of my wedding day.

BC


----------



## texasgirl

BlueCat said:
			
		

> It was a beautiful warm, windy day here. It's my 18th anniversary today (D-Day!), and this is almost an exact copy of my wedding day.
> 
> BC


 

Congradulations, Bluecat!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## middie

bluecat conratulations !!! that's pretty neat how the weather's replicating that of your wedding day


----------



## SierraCook

Cloudy, hit and miss showers, and spitting snow here and there throughout the area. 43 degrees F. and dropping.   I had to turn my heater back on.  Argghh!!


----------



## kadesma

BlueCat said:
			
		

> It was a beautiful warm, windy day here. It's my 18th anniversary today (D-Day!), and this is almost an exact copy of my wedding day.
> 
> BC


Happy Anniversaru Cat 
kadesma


----------



## middie

it's about 75 now. humidity is down. it was up to about 85 % with a dew point of 68... that's muggy !!


----------



## luvs

it's hot here. especially upstairs. i had to unplug my air conditioner to charge my cell phone.
it was hailing earlier!


----------



## PA Baker

We had terrible thunderstorms all afternoon and evening yesterday.  I was hoping it would cut the heat and humidity but it's bad again today.  They're calling for a high of 92 and already the humidity is 89%.

GB, can I come use your pool?!?!


----------



## GB

PAB you are more than  welcome to use it. I will even fire up the grill    I think today will be the first day I will get to go in the pool. I spend a lot of time cleaning it yesterday so it is looking good. The water temp is about 70 right now and the temp outside is 74. It will easily get into the 80's today. I have a conference call at noon. If only I had bought my waterproof phone already, I could have been on the call while floating. Maybe I will buy it in time for next weeks call


----------



## PA Baker

Sounds like a tough day at the office, GB!!!  
(just kidding!)


----------



## luvs

it's HOT here again. my cell phone is all charged up, so i have my a/c plugged in again.
i'm gonna go ask my neighbor a few houses down from here if i can swim in thier pool in exchange for babysitting thier kiddo.
i might just ask my next-door neighbor if i can swim there, but i don't know if they're home or not.


----------



## Maidrite

Its 88 degrees with 85 % humidity Looks like another thunderstorm rolling in!


----------



## crewsk

It's 84 with 50% humidity & a chance of afternoon thunderstorms. Apparently we had a rough storm last night but I slept through it all.


----------



## pdswife

chilly.. around 55 degrees, cloudy.. gray... icky.... looks like the rain will be back any second.


----------



## mudbug

Taking a phone meeting in your POOL, geebs???!!

I want your job.


----------



## SierraCook

It was 28 degrees F. here at my house this morning. We had snow about 6,000 feet plus.  I wore a sweatshirt all day!! It is supposed to be shorts weather. What is up with this cold, windy, snowy, weather we have had this week!!


----------



## luvs

BRRRRR, sierra!


----------



## texasgirl

It's already 90 and humid. BLAH!!!


----------



## middie

same here texas. it was hot hot hot yesterday. the thermometer was reading at 100 degrees but i don't think it was quite that hot. i think it was about 94.


----------



## kadesma

I woke up to clouds and showers   And here I was ready for summer. Shucks  

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

oh my, now it's 94 and our stupid a/c at work doesn't want to come on! It's 87 in here and rising. Man I am NOT paid enough for this )
My BIL is the cheapest person on earth, I swear. This electronic thermostat has been going out for the last year, he thinks if he slaps it a few times to get it to come on,then it still works. Well, now it's DEAD and he's out of the office. AAARGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## PA Baker

SierraCook said:
			
		

> It was 28 degrees F. here at my house this morning. We had snow about 6,000 feet plus. I wore a sweatshirt all day!! It is supposed to be shorts weather. What is up with this cold, windy, snowy, weather we have had this week!!


 
I'll trade you, Sierra!  It's 95 and super-humid here!


----------



## middie

pa same weather here. i don't mind the heat... but this humidity has GOT to go !!


----------



## SierraCook

Today is rainy and cold. Yesterday, I took some pictures while at work. I hope you enjoy looking at the great Spring snow melt that is occurring in the Sierras.


----------



## middie

it's about 67 degrees... COLD compared to the past week of 90 degree temps lol.
partly sunny, a little bit of a breeze.


----------



## texasgirl

Oh Sierra, that is just beautiful!!!
It's HOT here. It's 92 with a hear index of 98 and really humid. It rained everywhere around us and nothing here, that just made it worse.


----------



## PA Baker

About the same as Middie's weather.  We're having a moment of lots of clouds, but the sun keeps popping out.  It's very breezy, and like Middie said, pretty cool compared to earlier this week.  I even have a sweater on!


----------



## middie

pa... as soon as the pool got filled it got cold lol


----------



## kadesma

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Today is rainy and cold. Yesterday, I took some pictures while at work. I hope you enjoy looking at the great Spring snow melt that is occurring in the Sierras.


Sierra, breathtaking...It's been so long since we went to Nevada and the Sierra's...Thanks for jogging my memory
Kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

Raining and 45 degrees F.


----------



## luvs

it's a little chilly. just had to put on my warmest jammie pants.


----------



## pdswife

I wish I'd seen this yesterday.. it was 75 warm and sunny.   It felt so nice while I was out mowing the lawn and picking weeds.

Today is cool and gray and I'd say that the rain will be falliing with in an hour.


----------



## texasgirl

I just wish it would rain here!! The lake is getting lower everyday.


----------



## kadesma

cool and sunny 

kadesma


----------



## tweedee

Sunny and beautiful


----------



## corazon

It is misting rain, a beautiful night.


----------



## hvacwife

at 9 a.m here in ohio it is 85. we are looking to reach close to 102 or more today.


----------



## middie

hva not to mention super muggy out already


----------



## kadesma

sunny and  and you can still see the dew on the grass..

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Absolutely miserable out there......has been for the last 5 or 6 days.  We're up in the high 90's but with the humidity its hotter than that.  There's a faint breeze but its doing absolutely nothing.  So I've planted my butt firmly inside in the air conditioning till I have to go to my oldest sons baseball game at 6pm......by the it'll have cooled off some though.


----------



## ps8

Bloomin' HOT!


----------



## GB

It has finally cooled down to 89. I have been outside most of the day in my "office" (laptop on my deck table under an umbrella). I had to jump in the pool every hour just to stay cool.


----------



## The Z

98 degrees and sunny

Wind from the south at 13mph...  

Humidity at 4% (no, I didn't forget to add a zero - - Humidity 4%)

Heat index = 93 degrees


----------



## middie

the heat index here is making it feel like 100. but it's really only 95 right now. it dropped 4 degrees lol


----------



## pdswife

Warm sounds sooooooooooo soooooooooooooo soooooooooooooo good!  It's gray and almost raining here.   When is summer going to start in the NW??


----------



## corazon

Sounds like almost everyone is suffering in the heat.  Well, here in the Pacific NW, it is 60 and overcast.  It's been lightly raining here and there all day but right now we are going to go for a walk and enjoy it.


----------



## The Z

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Sounds like almost everyone is suffering in the heat.


 
Not me!  The 90's range is just about perfect here.  Some people say that "dry heat" business is total BS.  But it is nice not to swelter in humidity.  I know what that is like (from past experience) too!


----------



## middie

z to be totaly honest i'd rather have the dry heat then the humidity too lol


----------



## texasgirl

Hot & humid 95 now, was 98 at 2pm
Man, we need rain. We haven't had any in a little over a month now.


----------



## callie

It's 62 degrees here right now.  Clear skies with a slight breeze.  We've had haze/smoke all day from the Arizona wildfires.


----------



## kadesma

Right now at 9pm it's breezy and cool. 

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

Today, we had perfect weather.  A low of 46 degrees F. and a high of 80 degrees F.  Today, I was working at 7,000 feet plus in elevation and there still was 2-3 feet of snow in some places.  Shorts in the valley and a longsleeved shirts up in the high country, typical weather in the Sierras.


----------



## kadesma

warm  about 80 and a slight breeze. It will cool down fast after the breeze kicks into gear.

kadesma


----------



## middie

it's about 89, muggy, but there's a storm on it's way through. it's supposed to be a low of 70 degrees tonight


----------



## tweedee

The weather here is 100% hot


----------



## SierraCook

Today, it reached 99 degrees F. here.  Which is hot when you work outdoors all day.  Myself and one of the foresters I work with had to take down a weather station and calibrate the anemometer.  The calibration of the anemometer only took ten minutes.  It took an hour and half to take the down the pole and put it back up.  We did not finish until 1:30 pm.  Whew. After 2 hours in full sun I was wiped out!!


----------



## The Z

Right now it's 93 degrees (it's 7:42 am) heading for a high today of 115.

But it's a dry heat  

.


----------



## GB

The Z said:
			
		

> Right now it's 93 degrees (it's 7:42 am) heading for a high today of 115.
> 
> But it's a dry heat
> 
> .


yeah dry heat like your oven


----------



## Bangbang

Hot,humid,and partly sunny. I hate the humidity. Ughhhh!


----------



## The Z

GB said:
			
		

> yeah dry heat like your oven


True.  Or, if windy, like your blow dryer!   

That said, I rarely perspire outside and never find it as hard to breathe as I have when I lived in hot AND humid climates.  One just learns not to spend prolonged periods out IN it.  That's why air conditioning was invented, I guess.

.


----------



## pdswife

It's gray but, warm.   That's good enough for me.  I'm tired of being cold.


----------



## IcyMist

Hot, humid and I can hear thunder in the distance.  Looks like another rainstorm tonight.


----------



## texasgirl

It is 94 degrees and it's gonna rain again, WOOHOO!!!!!
It has rained just a little everyday the past week. If we could just get a good steady rain for a few hours or for one day, our lake would come back up. Our lake feeds the water supply for a major city so that doesn't help any. Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## IcyMist

Texas you sure you don't live in Florida?  We have had rain every day this week.  AND it normally comes when the sun is about to set, which cools off the house.


----------



## crewsk

Hot & humid here too. There are some storm clouds building but if today is anything like yesterday, it'll just thunder some & not rain. I hope it rains so I don't have to go out & water my plants.


----------



## texasgirl

Icy, I think that hurricane dennis has unstablized some of the weather. Now we have hurricane Emily coming and it may come close to Texas. It would be the first one to hit Texas since Brett in 1999, if it does. 
It's getting a little nasty outside right now, going to take a picture.
It's dark and windy, alot of noise, but, not too bad. It sounds worse than it is, I think.


----------



## kleenex

SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH better than yesterday.  My area got 2 plus inches of rain in under  one hour, parks got flooded, trees uprooted, fences down, movie theater got damage, flooded shopping center parking lot.  Thousands lot power, thousands lost cable TV, cable internet.


----------



## SierraCook

kleenex said:
			
		

> SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH better than yesterday. My area got 2 plus inches of rain in under one hour, parks got flooded, trees uprooted, fences down, movie theater got damage, flooded shopping center parking lot. Thousands lot power, thousands lost cable TV, cable internet.


 
Wow!!    Sounds like your area had quite the day.  I wish that it would rain here, but not that much.  We had a few thunderclouds build up this afternoon, but no lightning or thunder.


----------



## kadesma

It's still hot, sun ducked behind some white fulffy clouds for about 5 seconds today, but it's still in the upper 90's

kadesma...it's now 8:25p.mp


----------



## SierraCook

Tomorrow, the weather is supposed to be thunderstorms. 






Hopefully, some rain will occur with the lightning so we won't have any fires.


----------



## pdswife

Warm and wonderful!
I LOVE SUMMER!!


----------



## callie

ditto, pds!  warm (high 70s) highs and warm (low 40s) lows!  Yea!!!!!!!!! for summer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msalper

pdswife said:
			
		

> Warm and wonderful!
> I LOVE SUMMER!!


 
It is warm here also... I love summer, too. I need a shower around 3 PM I think...


----------



## *Christina*

Location : Switzerland

We had 2 days ago ice falling down  
today its nice not too hot not too cold   just the way i like it


----------



## mrsmac

10 degrees celcius at the moment, its 7:40pm. Cloudy with occasional showers mmm time for a hot drink and my warm pyjamas.


----------



## luvs

it's chilly. i went outside for a minute and came in shivering.


----------



## middie

hot and muggy here. everyday the past wee it's been in the mid to upper 90's with very hight humidity. friday we got an inch and a half of rain from hurricane dennis. that's the first rain we've had in over a month. sprinkled a little bit saturday. sunday we had a pretty good rain with some thunder. monday night we had thunder and lightening and
the rain came down in sheets. it's been pretty dry since.


----------



## pdswife

It's sunny again today!  
Maybe, I'll get the yard work that
I started yesterday done!!!  Or maybe, I'll grab a 
book and sit in the sun and do nothing.  Perfect!


----------



## crewsk

It's in the high 80's & supposed to get into the low to mid 90's today. I haven't been outside but when TC went out to check the mail I stood in the front door & with the humidity, that was enough for me!


----------



## Bangbang

High 80's and mostly sunny .....65% humidity. It has been raining almost every day this month.


----------



## kadesma

Overcast, with some dark clouds, but very warm

kadesma


----------



## middie

83 degrees... it dropped by 10. still super humid out


----------



## kadesma

Just went out to feed the goldfish and it's breezy and very cool..What a change from the stiffeling heat a few days ago..It feel good. 

kadesma


----------



## tweedee

90 degrees hot and very humid


----------



## SierraCook

hot and muggy with thunderstorms off in the distance.  Every once in awhile I hear a rumble of thunder.  I wish it would rain.


----------



## SierraCook

I hope this works. This picture is all the lightning strikes within the last 12 hours over the continental United States.  There has been roughly 340,000 strikes in the last 12 hours.  The red +'s are positive strikes and the blue -'s are negative strikes.


----------



## middie

wow there's a ton in the south  !!
hardly any in ohio. what's all the green 
in the northwest ? just rain ?


----------



## SierraCook

sorry, middie that I did not explain. all the green is all the national forests.


----------



## middie

ohhhhhhh... how sad that's not very many


----------



## college_cook

severe thunderstorm warning... power is iffy right now


----------



## SierraCook

middie said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhh... how sad that's not very many


 
Some of the green is also national grasslands.  Most people don't realize that we have those.


----------



## Bangbang

Storm watch.......my wife just pulled in the driveway! Ughhhhh


----------



## middie

lol i'm sorry bang but that was funny.
sierra i for one didn't know we had them
either. even still it's not alot. even sadder


----------



## SierraCook

58 degrees and nice


----------



## tweedee

98 degrees hot


----------



## kadesma

HOT

kadesma, time to jump in the pool


----------



## middie

that's where i'll be the next 2 or 3 days lol


----------



## crewsk

We're under a heat advisery from noon until 6 pm today. The temp is supposed to be getting up close to 100 & with the heat index it's supposed to be 105-110. I'm headed to the store in a little while then I'm staying inside for the rest of the day!


----------



## licia

Our temp was 70 degrees early this morning, but it is going to 92 today - plus all that goat stuff haze is supposed to be coming this way - mostly to South Florida, but they say we will get some. I woke up about 4 am and it was so nice outside.  I watered all my plants and turned on the sprinklers in the flower beds. We haven't had rain in the last couple of weeks and I was too busy to pay much attention so they need help.


----------



## PA Baker

It's only 10 AM and it's 94.  With the heat index, it's already 98 degrees!  We're under a heat advisory here, too, for today and tomorrow.  After that, though it looks like we're getting some cooler temps.  I'd give anything to be able to turn off the AC and open up the windows!


----------



## Barbara L

It is 93 here right now (heat index 101 degrees), and it is supposed to get up to 98. The humidity is what makes it especially bad. 

 Barbara


----------



## Constance

We've hit 100 three days in a row. There's supposed to be a cool front coming in tonight. 
One thing about it, the humidity has been low...it was only 54% last evening. But you walk out the door, and it's like walking into an oven.
Wonder if I could really fry an egg on the sidewalK? Has anyone ever really done that?


----------



## Barbara L

Constance said:
			
		

> Wonder if I could really fry an egg on the sidewalK? Has anyone ever really done that?


One of our local news stations tried it one time.  They got a big mess, but it didn't really cook.  LOL  I think it could actually be done if you did it right.  I know read that you can bake bread using the sun, if you made a little "oven" using a domed metal cover.

 Barbara


----------



## middie

heat advisory here too. it'll be 95 degrees but with the heat index it'll be 105. it was already 80 degrees here at 7 a.m.


----------



## pdswife

Sunny!!!  It'll be 83 here this afternoon.  For Seattle that's pretty warm.
I sure wouldn't like it any hotter.  You guys should all come stay with us for a few weeks!!


----------



## CookinBlondie

It has been in the lower hundreds for the past couple of weeks, with the heat index at around 112.  We haven't had rain for almost a month, and there are cracks in the ground 3" wide.  The grass crunches under your feet, and the roots of plants have totally withered away.  We are in serious drought, and everyone is suffering.  I don't ever remember the summer being this bad.

Everyone, when I pray, I pray for the coming of good weather for all of us, so please, do the same.  I don't know how much longer we can take it.


----------



## The Z

Journal entry 07.26.2005

Ahhhh.... at last it is dark!

The sun is horrendously brutal on this planet, and each day we pray for the relief that we know only sunset will bring. Even, then, the relief is maddenly temporary. Four from our party have already succumbed to this maddening inferno and I fear that, alas, my lovely wife Eleanor may be the next to pass. She weakens by the hour.

Please - - If, by some miracle, should another soul receive this message, you must send help! There isn't much time.

Must.... sleep.... now....

Until tomorrow - - by God's grace.

Z.


----------



## luvs

just so chilly. i'm not sure why. at least i got to use my new pink coat the last couple of nights.


----------



## Constance

Hang on, Z...I have sent a mule train with skins of water and a medicine man to break the heat.


----------



## The Z

Bless you, Constance.  We pray the assistance arrives in time.

07.27.2005

The sun has already risen.  So far the heat is not overwhelming but we fear that by mid-morning temperatures will, once again, soar over 100 degrees.

Two more from our party have perished and our food supplies are dwindling rapidly.  If assistance does not arrive soon, we may be forced to do the unthinkable.  Am I wrong for feeling a certain happiness that we still have some Old Bay Spice and bar-b-que sauce?

Z.


----------



## pdswife

It's a 4 star day!
Blue sky!
Warm temps (around 80 by this afternoon)!
We're going to go do a few
hours of yard work and then
sit on the deck and bake our bodies!  PERFECT!!!


----------



## pdswife

The Z said:
			
		

> Bless you, Constance.  We pray the assistance arrives in time.
> 
> 07.27.2005
> 
> The sun has already risen. So far the heat is not overwhelming but we fear that by mid-morning temperatures will, once again, soar over 100 degrees.
> 
> Two more from our party have perished and our food supplies are dwindling rapidly. If assistance does not arrive soon, we may be forced to do the unthinkable. Am I wrong for feeling a certain happiness that we still have some Old Bay Spice and bar-b-que sauce?
> 
> 
> 
> Z.




 Bar-b- que sauce!!! I can't stop laughing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















sorry, it's so hot for you guys.


----------



## Barbara L

It is 94 degrees with a heat index of 105.  It is supposed to get up to 100 with a heat index of who knows?!!  My WeatherBug keeps chirping at me to let me know that we are under a heat advisory.

 Barbara


----------



## Sandyj

*South Africa is not this hot*

Neither Uitenhage in the Eastern Cape, nor Cape Town, in the Western Cape, gets this hot or humid. 

I've felt more heat and humidity (and, oddly, seen more wildlife!) in the burbs of New Jersey than I ever did in SA! -Sandyj


----------



## tweedee

Sunny and warm


----------



## crewsk

It's 91 but I don't know what the heat index is. I hear thunder in the distance so I'm crossing my fingers for some rain!


----------



## PA Baker

It's finally really nice here!  It's about 80, sunny with a nice breeze and very little humidity.  I was actually able to turn off the AC and open up the windows for a change.  The poor cat hasn't known what to do with himself all day.  There are just too many windows to jump up in and too much fresh air to sniff!


----------



## tweedee

Sunny, warm and beautiful


----------



## middie

picture perfect day. clear blue skies. about 82 degrees. it's NOT humid !!!
so much better than monday's sweltering heat and then the massive storms that came through. yesterday it rained most of the day and was only about 65 degrees.


----------



## mrsmac

Its cool now cause its 7am but its going to be another beautiful winter's day- sunny and 21 degrees (C)


----------



## middie

what's 21 celsius when changed to farenhite ?


----------



## The Z

69.8 degrees Farenheit.

This is a good link for your favorites:

On Line Conversion


----------



## middie

oh thank you z !!!!
wow 69 degrees...
in the winter ????
why can't oho have
winters like that ???


----------



## The Z

Because Ohio is, well, Ohio.

Sorry.

.


----------



## middie

don't remind me z lol.
no you know what it is ?
it's because _I_ live here


----------



## The Z

Don't tell the other residents of Ohio.  They'll kick you out of the state to get better weather.


----------



## middie

well... if they do can i come and live with you ?? lmao


----------



## The Z

Sure. Why not?  Oh, wait... I don't think the good people of Las Vegas would want you to bring those winters HERE!

btw - - just ducked out and took a picture of the weather today.  It's pretty, but unsettled.  Looks like we might get some of that monsoon rain before too long.
Right now it's 100 degrees (37.8 C) and 18% humidity.


----------



## middie

but z... if the winters follow me i'm sure you can show mw places to hide couldn't you ? lol


----------



## Constance

The Z said:
			
		

> Bless you, Constance.  We pray the assistance arrives in time.
> 
> 07.27.2005
> 
> The sun has already risen.  So far the heat is not overwhelming but we fear that by mid-morning temperatures will, once again, soar over 100 degrees.
> 
> Two more from our party have perished and our food supplies are dwindling rapidly.  If assistance does not arrive soon, we may be forced to do the unthinkable.  Am I wrong for feeling a certain happiness that we still have some Old Bay Spice and bar-b-que sauce?
> 
> Z.




Take heart, Z...as we speak, my choppers are in your area searching for you. If you have a mirror, or some other reflective device, please send us a signal.


----------



## The Z

ummm.... sure, okay. 

But it'd still be COLD!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hey Z, why does the chicken avatar look freaked out? What did you do to it??


----------



## crewsk

We have a storm rolling in so I'm outta here!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Crewsk BE SAFE!!!! You and your family!! WE LOVE YOU!


----------



## SierraCook

65 degrees F. and many stars.


----------



## mrsmac

Cold!! Its going to get down to 6 tonight (thats 48 F)
But the weather today was magic, warm, sunny cloudless sky and the end of the week  BLISS


----------



## msalper

Here is sunny    ...until 20 August...


----------



## The Z

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hey Z, why does the chicken avatar look freaked out? What did you do to it??


 I think it's watching me sharpening my knives 

On topic - - it's now 7:00am and 84 degrees (29 C) heading for a high of 103 (39.4 C). We're having monsoon conditions so will probably have scattered afternoon storms for the next several days.

.


----------



## jkath

7am and 63 degrees. Of course, it's supposed to get up to 94.

I'm worried, as tomorrow should be 95 with rainstorms. (And we've asked friends over for a BBQ!)


----------



## crewsk

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Crewsk BE SAFE!!!! You and your family!! WE LOVE YOU!


 

Thanks Sush! All was fine, the power blinked off a couple of times but that was it. The high today is only supposed to be 87 & there's going to be thunderstorms all day. It's pouring right now. My plants really need this!


----------



## middie

a beautiful 72 degrees and sunny !!
i think it's only supposed to be about
79 degrees today.


----------



## The Z

79 sounds good.

More afternoon thunder coming here.  More humid than usual with a high of 103.


----------



## Bangbang

*Weather* for *Pontiac, MI*
[size=+1]*77°F*[/size]
[size=-1]*Overcast*
Wind: SW at 7 mph
Humidity: 50%[/size][size=-1]Fri





79° | 56°[/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=-1]Sat




82° | 58°[/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=-1]Sun




83° | 62°[/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=-1]Mon




85° | 63°[/size]


----------



## SpiceUmUp

78 and glorius


----------



## tweedee

89 degrees


----------



## mrsmac

I think its about 17 C but who cares cause its SATURDAY!!!! I have just slept in until 9:30am, my beautiful daughters got their own breakfasts and are watching The Simpsons and I get to spend plenty of time here. Life doesn't get much better.


----------



## kadesma

about 97 and sticky...everything looks droopy eventhough I watered early this morning

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

It's almost 80 degrees,
warm, sunny, slight breeze.  In other words 
PERFECT again.   Tomorrow should be about the same.


----------



## pckouris

It couldn't be more pleasant down here in Marathon! 
Highs of low 90's and 57% humidity. 
Lows at night 82. 
And a very nice breeze day and night of course, as we usualy do.
The water temperature is 86 in the ocean! (Off Sombrero Reef.) And the lobstering and fishing is outstanding!
Then in the late afternoon, some nice cooling rain showers!

Just perfect, and has been all the summer!


----------



## wasabi

Wish I could join you, Pete!


----------



## SierraCook

83 degrees F. Partly cloudy skies, expecting thunderstorms this afternoon.


----------



## wasabi

We really need this rain.


----------



## pdswife

It's cloudy and gray.  "THEY" say it might rain this afternoon.


----------



## Bangbang

*Weather* for *Pontiac, MI*
[size=+1]*82°F*[/size]
[size=-1]*Mostly Cloudy*
Wind: W at 12 mph
Humidity: 62%[/size][size=-1]Mon




90° | 67°[/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=-1]Tue




91° | 69°[/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=-1]Wed




91° | 69°[/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=-1]Thu




89° | 64°[/size]


----------



## middie

95 degrees. nice breeze though so it doesn't really feel that hot to me.
sunny. a few light fluffy clouds.


----------



## kadesma

way up there and my a/c went south about 11 a.m...Son is here repairing it at last...it's only 87 in the kitchen kadesma


----------



## licia

Cooler than last week - I think we hit 90 today tho. We are about to have thunderstorms again.


----------



## SierraCook

Today was the perfect day a low temp of 47 degrees F. and a high of 87 degrees F.  It is 66 right now.  We had a few fluffy clouds earlier in the day.  Expecting T-storms later in the week.  Good thing the ranger district is having its lightning drill on Wednesday.


----------



## Bangbang

Sunny
92 F
43% Humidity


----------



## The Z

Partly Cloudy, Isolated Showers (pretty)

95 degrees
37% humidity

3:30pm


----------



## PA Baker

Too stinking hot for 9 AM!  It's already 91F and the heat index is 94F!  It's another day to stay put in the A/C!


----------



## callie

My forecast says today's high is to be 59 degrees and rain


----------



## pdswife

Getting warmer by the second!!  Yippee!!  Another nice sunny day.


----------



## msalper

Warm...it was about 45 celsius in the afternoon....Windsurf was great in Alacati/Cesme...surf paradise..


----------



## kadesma

hot, hot hot  again 100

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

Today, it was 95 degrees F. and muggy with T-storms.  No fires on our district.   Whew!!  The Plumas and Toiyabe NF both have fires on either side of us.  Currently, it is 72 degrees F. and muggy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Can I say.....  Vinnny Boombaats said the work is COMPLETE!!!!!!!!  


We have transformed our selves from a Cafe to a Bed & Breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

We are NOW open for to take guests! 
Please remember the top 8 rooms. 

Here are youre NEW uniforms. We are here to serve!!! Wheather it be a Cafe customer OR a new one. 


WE ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Today, we had a high of 95 F. with a low of 45 F.  It was partly cloudy with lots of cirrus clouds.  Some of the clouds tried to become thunderstorms, but never made it.  I am hoping for rain.


----------



## SierraCook

Here is the current lightning activity across the states in the last 12 hours.

Positive Strikes 35744
Negative Strikes 220417
Total Strikes 256161
Period Covered 08/13/2005 08:00 PDT
08/13/2005 19:31 PDT
First Strike 08/13/2005 08:00 PDTLatitude30:08:35Longitude81:01:09
Last Strike 08/13/2005 19:31 PDTLatitude37:55:28Longitude112:37:41


----------



## amber

Well as you can see from the above map posted by sierraCook, my area is ok right now.  I live in Maine.  It was very hot and humid today, around 90, dew point around 65 which is quite humid but not overbearing considering most have higher dew points in the 70's.  All in all it was hot and humid, but I drew the blinds, and shut the windows, which made it about ten degrees cooler in the house.  We have AC in one room, the computer room!  Good luck to all of you that have temps in the 90's and up, with high humidity, my sister is one of those.  She is in CT, where it was around 100 degrees today and humid.  Keep cool people!  Cold bath, shower, hose yourself down outside, pools, whatever  Dont complain, Winter will be here soon, at least in the east coast U.S. that is.


----------



## cara

*awful summer in Hannover*

this summer over here is not worth to be called summer...
rainy and cold, sometimes stormy... you would think it's october.... 

it's raining since i woke up this morning... and it will rain a few more hours...


----------



## msalper

On the contrary of Hannover weather, here is burning... I can't believe that... I'm sweating when I get a shower... Pufff... I'm going to diving....


----------



## cara

I sometimes think, I live in the wrong part of the world....


----------



## Constance

It's been terribly hot here, with a heat index of over 100 every day, but last evening a front moved through. We got a good rain, and the temps went down about 10 degrees. 
My garden is SO grateful!


----------



## SierraCook

Light rain, 58 degrees F. I have been waiting for it to rain. It is way too dry here.  And a few stray lightning strikes.  The blue and red blob in Northern California is near where I live.


----------



## SierraCook

Ok, it is now pouring rain.  I think one of those thunderstorms has moved over.  No thunder and lightning, yet.


----------



## funny

Its has been sunny in owsestry for days now and yestesday in started to rain and it's raining today.
I hate the rain and i have got a two year old son that like to be outside and i cant take him out. And he is crying


----------



## mrsmac

Spring has really started here now, this week has been beautiful although I have missed a lot of it being sick. Today was 25C and tomorrow looks like being the same.


----------



## texasgirl

We are STILL dry!! We really need the rain before it gets even worse. This picture I am adding is our cove. It's usually at an average of 5'.We are getting fires around here a lot. Most of them have come from idiots tossing their cigarettes out the window. I don't know how many I have seen do that as I'm driving to work. Hey, I smoke, and I have an ashtray in my car, just as all cars do. I want to just stop them and ask if they would mind if I through mine out on their front yard and see if they escape damage!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our temps haven't been bad though, thankfully!!


----------



## licia

With Ophelia just sitting out there, we are getting showers, then dry, showers, then dry. I hope she goes off in the ocean and leaves us all alone, but the way she is going, no one knows what is going to happen. The temp is better - in the 80's today.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Rain rain go away.....


----------



## callie

texasgirl, i wish we all could send some rain your way!  those pictures are so sad.  september is usually a dry month here but we have been having little rain showers every day.  our highs are in the 60s and lows still around 40.  fall is in the air!


----------



## *Christina*

Its raining in here!!! Thanks god, we had a terribly HOT summer!!!


----------



## pdswife

The rain came back today.  It's been nice and warm for a few weeks but, I think
SUMMER is over....  

Time to move to Az. or somewhere nice and warm.


----------



## kadesma

At last we are out of the 100s it's been in the mid to high 80's during the day, but as the sun sets a breeze kicks up and by bedtime it's cool and a sweater feels cozy.

kadesma, loves winter, but hates to see the leaves fall and all the flowers too.


----------



## SierraCook

Partly cloudy with cloud to cloud lightning 20-30 miles away. It is unusually breezy tonight, usually the wind dies at night here.


----------



## urmaniac13

Weekend is here and it is *STILL* raining in Rome, Italy.... bastaaaaa!!


----------



## mrsmac

The most beautiful day here, sunny and 30c with a light breeze, it really feels like spring


----------



## wasabi

Mostly sunny
Late showers
High: 90
Low: 77


----------



## texasgirl

I really envy you both, wasabi and mrsmac!!


----------



## luvs

fall is in the air. 

i so don't like the fall.


----------



## callie

luvs, why don't you like fall?


----------



## marmalady

Right now in Charleston, temp about 84, winds gusting to 20-25, sunny; awaiting the arrival of that fickle little teenager Ophelia!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Fall is an awesome seaon...not too hot, and the colors are beautiful!


----------



## pdswife

cold, gray, rainy.  SEATTLE.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

um...RED DEER!!!  Wooo hoo!!


----------



## mrsmac

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I really envy you both, wasabi and mrsmac!!



Its OK today is raining and grey just to chance things a bit!


----------



## SierraCook

Sunny, with a few clouds, 55 degrees F., low temperature of 30 degrees F.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Sunny and in the low 90's.


----------



## Bangbang

86 degrees and sunny.


----------



## tweedee

hot, hot, hot, hot, hot, hot


----------



## Claire

Way, way, way too hot.  Every year since we moved to Illinois, this time of year was flat-out beautiful.  Our southern friends would visit to enjoy the cooler weather.  It's 90 degrees, and we only air condition the bedroom.  Aside from a cool week a couple weeks ago, we haven't eaten in the dining room for a few months.  Eating in the kitchen even is rare (once you turn on the stove, forget it).  I'm ready for fall, really ready.


----------



## corazon

65 and cloudy.  High of 71 today.  I think summer is over with in the NW.


----------



## pdswife

corazon90 said:
			
		

> 65 and cloudy.  High of 71 today.  I think summer is over with in the NW.



Yep!  Sadly I agree with you!


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Fleas*

Dry, too dry. Amost ninety degrees and climbing.  The fleas and other pests must be having good time.  The dogs are full of them regardless of what I try to feed them to avoid them.  The brewer's yeast isn't working neither is the garlic.  If I overdo them on the food they just won't eat.  Everyone said they are spoiled.  I do hate the bugs.  But the weatherman has promised that it will be cooler on Wednesday with slight chance of rain.  You believe the weatherman?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

9C = about 50F there....brrr

As for fleas, I believe when my dog had them we fed them mint and bathed them in tree tea oil or the likes....maybe pappermint...ahhh now ill have to ask....they are pesy little buggars aint they, and NO i dont eblieve weatherman!!  It was supposed to clear up here yesterday and well its still cold


----------



## In the Kitchen

*tcg2000*

I hope the fleas will die when it gets cold here.  They are having a feast now.  I went to vet who gave me something called Frontline.  Supposed to last for month.  I am reluctant to put on dog with diabetes.  She doesn't need something else to give her trouble.  Did you ever watch Animal Planet?  I was home alone this weekend and thought would be good.  Too much abuse for me to handle.  They are talking about rescuing lotof pets left by hurricaine.  The fleas are quite thick since I just noticed them and will have to remember tea tree oil next time.  I think if you take precaution when you first notice easier to get rid of.  They make everybody miserable.


----------



## tweedee

Another very hot day


----------



## luvs

the fall is here. i thought there also may have been some after effects from the hurricane (hats off to all who went through it), but i couldn't figure out if that was why the weather was so harsh, or not?
the wind is blowing so hard i can hear it over some music and my t.v., and last time i went outside, i literally, literally had to grip onto the porch railing so that it didn't make me fall down. the trees were looking as though they might tip over right along with me. i'm going to go look and see if it's any better out there right now.


----------



## PA Baker

We're getting the same heavy wind here, too, luvs.  It started about half an hour ago.  We only have a slight chance of rain today but it looks like you might be getting some serious storms right now!


----------



## mrsmac

We have had really strong winds here today too. It was very weird weather for spring.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

September 29 and it's cold and rainy.  Temp is in the low 40's.  It finally feels like autmumn has arrived.  It's late in comming, but I'm nbot complaining about the mild September that we had.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## tancowgirl2000

It may seem or sound weird but we had a chinook blow in last night.  Dont they usually hit in the winter?  Mind you it has felt like winter here for the past month, ok dang near!  All in all I think it might end up being a nice weekend to move.....


----------



## crewsk

It's humid, sticky, & cloudy here. It's warm & if it weren't for the humidity it would feel really nice outside.


----------



## middie

cold !!!!!!!  it's only going to be around 55 degrees today for the high.
been going down to the 40's at night. and it's very windy. 35 m.p.h. winds.
the rest of the week it's going to be in the 70's.


----------



## mish

Triple digits here for the next few days (& a few fires causing people to evacuate). Typical Californ-i-a weather.  At this rate, Ill be eating a turky sammich on the beach come Thanksgiving. Can't wait for summer to end.


----------



## kadesma

Yesterday,wednesday, it was very warm, got into the 90's and last week we had a thunder and lightening storm that was AWSOME!!!!And the rain from it was so nice, washed everything down and made outside smell brand new. They are calling for a warm day today but dropping into typical fall weather for the weekend...

kadesma


----------



## CharlieD

Freezing, 43  deg. Need to dig jackets out.


----------



## texasgirl

It finally feels good!! Yesterday was 104 and a cold front came down which produced some storms and this morning, it was 64 and the high is 76 for today. I love this kind of weather!!


----------



## Christygirl

Same as Middie here in Central Ohio  


My hubby is ready for it though~ he is a roofer so he tends to just stay hot... poor guy

On a weather related note~ we just had our fuel oil tank filled half way... 150 gallons... and paid only about 20 bucks less than we paid for a FULL tank (300) last year at this time... ughhhhh!


----------



## pdswife

Yesterday was beautiful!  65 sunny and the sky was such a pretty color of blue.
Today is cooler, gray and the rain keeps falling down.


----------



## SierraCook

The low was 30 degrees F. this morning and currently the temperature here is 53 degrees F.  We are supposed to warm up over the next few days and then rain is predicted for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Suppose to be a high of 64.  Its sunny out with a little breeze.


----------



## SierraCook

Here is information on the two fires located in Southern CA. The San Timoteo Incident is just over 1,300 acres and the Topanga is 500 acres. A total of six structures have been lost in both incidents.


*SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA AREA INCIDENTS / LARGE FIRES:*​
*TOPANGA,* Los Angeles County Fire Department. This fire is located in Chatsworth, CA in

​


​chaparral. Residences, electrical and communication equipment, rail lines, and wildlife habitats

are threatened. Evacuations and road and rail line closures are in place. High winds are

hampering containment efforts. Extreme fire behavior with long range spotting was reported.

*SAN TIMOTEO,* Riverside Unit, California Department of Forestry & Fire Protection. This fire is

six miles northeast of Moreno Valley, CA in brush and grass. Residences are threatened. Road

closures and voluntary evacuations are in place. Difficult terrain and high winds are hampering

containment efforts. Extreme fire behavior with rapid rates of spread was observed.


----------



## middie

sierra i heard about that on the news.
i hope everything gets under control
very soon !


----------



## wasabi

Right now it is just a beautiful day. We are waiting to see if hurricane Kenneth (tropical storm Kenneth now) will pass through our state tomorrow.


----------



## BBQ Fish

Nice and cool.  Partly sunny, 59 degrees with a low for tonight 41.


----------



## wasabi

Here's that bad boy Kenneth heading our way.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Yuck. Looks like a mini monsoon, Wasabi. If it makes you feel any better, we're expecting frost tomorrow morning.


----------



## Christygirl

Hey DampChar ~

We used to live out your way until Nov of last year... we lived in Pataskala... our kids still attend 4-H out there at the Sportsman Club... actually our church isn't too far from there either.... out on 40 past the old drive in... small world  


BTW~ I'm SO diggin that green grinnie...


----------



## DampCharcoal

No way! I live on 37, a few miles west from Johnstown towards Sunbury. Definitely a small world! Welcome to DiscussCooking, you'll like it here!


----------



## middie

darn... you're both still a good ride from me !


----------



## SierraCook

middie said:
			
		

> sierra i heard about that on the news.
> i hope everything gets under control
> very soon !


 
Here is a website for information on the fires. 

http://www.fs.fed.us/news/fire/mreport.shtml


----------



## wasabi

Thursday, 6:00pm-


----------



## Bangbang

It is really cooling off here and I love it. 52 and clear.


----------



## luvs

it's really chiily here. i was out on the porch a few minutes ago and had to go in and get a winter coat.


----------



## middie

as of right now it's only 40 degrees here. supposed to be around 68 degrees later on though


----------



## texasgirl

61 and clear, high of 88 today.


----------



## licia

Another day in Paradise - low 71 - high 85. Sunny, light breeze.


----------



## jkath

I'm so jealous of all of you!
It was 100 degrees here yesterday, and it's supposed to "drop" down to 97 today. 

My a/c's been non-stop, since we're showing our house right now. I can just imagine the electric bill! 

 What I wouldn't do for one of those cold days where you can see your breath!


----------



## middie

jkath it was like that this morning. not all it's cracked up to be. trust me.
i'll gladly trade temperatures with you if i could


----------



## Constance

It got down to 42 and frosted pretty heavily out in my west field last night. I'm sure glad I got all my plants moved in! 
Now maybe my allergies will calm down and I can have a good time planting my new bulbs...red & pink tulips, pink narcissuss, crocus, hyacinths and more. 
I got kinda carried away ordering...good thing I have grandsons to help plant!


----------



## jkath

Good luck on the bulbs - will you show us a photo of them in the spring? I love hyacinths, but they just don't like our weather out here!
(PS - last few years I planted double narcissuses, and boy were they beautiful!)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Today its cloudy and rainy we're sitting at 42...warmer than it has been for a while!


----------



## crewsk

It's 62 & cloudy here, supposed to get up to 72.


----------



## mrsmac

Its a perfect spring day today, think its supposed to get to 26 or 27 (Celcius)


----------



## lindatooo

It's been raining hard all day - I went out and I got completely drenched - whatever you've heard about Portland, OR - it doesn't usually rain like this!  We've had, however, a beautiful September and we need the wet stuff so I'm not complaining...just dripping!


----------



## kadesma

It's been in the upper 90's all day, now that the sun has set, it's beginning to cool down...As much as I love te heat, and dread the cold, I'd love to shivver for 5 minutes 

kadesma


----------



## luvs

it's cold out compared to just not so long ago. anyone have any hot apple cider to share and make me stop shivering?


----------



## Claire

So glad to see fall!  I'm lucky to live in a place where the seasons fall right on schedule with the calendar.  I've never had that before in my life.  On the first day of fall we literally woke up to summer and went to bed in autumn.  We are SO enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## SierraCook

Currently, 68 degrees F., partly cloudy and breezy.  It is supposed to rain over the next couple of days.  Which is OK by me.  Sound like perfect soup and chili weather.


----------



## DampCharcoal

A perfect day! 78F, 33% humidity and not a cloud in sight! The temps are supposed to get near 84 on Monday but the thermometer drops down to cooler weather and autumn finally arrives, Thank God! I'm SO ready for cooler weather!


----------



## mudbug

It's been so nice out today that I finally did a bit of yard work.  This is my favorite time of year.


----------



## DampCharcoal

My favorite time of year too, Mud! The leaves are changing color and it's sweater and jacket time. I love autumn!


----------



## mudbug

GMTA, Charc.  I expect the colors are changing a little faster for you than us here in  Virginny.  

Nice to 'see' you again.  Did you ever get that boat finished?


----------



## DampCharcoal

Nice to see you too, Mud!  The colors here are right on the verge of changing, I'll be taking a lot of pics at work, we have beautiful autumn colors there!  As far as the boat goes, we've checked it out thoroughly and it's gonna be a LONG winter project. We're gonna have to remove the deck and transom and rebuild it from the hull up. It'll be fun though! How's life on your end?


----------



## Alix

Cold, rainy and yucky here today. Made one batch of cookies (Oatmeal Chocolate chip http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15326 )

and have another pile of dough chilling in the fridge to make for later. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15327

So at least the house will smell nice even though it is dreary outside.


----------



## mudbug

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> How's life on your end?



Life is good.  I got a real job a couple of weeks ago and have quit the part-time retail world.  Of course it means I can't spend as much time here at DC or in front of a stove as I would like, but I'm dealing with it.


----------



## pdswife

ICKY!  We just got home for our weekly trip to Starbucks.. had to drive really slow.  Thunder and lighting and at least an inch and half of hail and a very hard rain.  It's winter!


----------



## callie

Yikes!  Hail?  I hate hail...
pds, don't you have fall there?


----------



## kadesma

It's warm, but cooler than the last two days of 90's...There is a nice breeze, so when the sun sets it will cool down and be nice fall wear a jacket at nite time...

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

pdswife said:
			
		

> ICKY! We just got home for our weekly trip to Starbucks.. had to drive really slow. Thunder and lighting and at least an inch and half of hail and a very hard rain. It's winter!


 
Sounds like a summertime thunderstorm to me.     That is what we get here in the Sierras off and on all summer, pdswife.  It is lightly raining here.  Which is good, we need the rain.  My brother called me from one of the SoCal fires and said that it briefly sprinkled on them.  Let's hope that they get some rain soon.


----------



## pdswife

callie said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Hail?  I hate hail...
> pds, don't you have fall there?



I love hail too.

Yes we have fall.. today was just a 
glimps in to the future!


----------



## middie

i have to say i enjoy the fall but it depresses me only cause i know by the end of this  month it'll be snowing ! if we're reeeeeeeeeeealy lucky it'll hold off until sometime in november AFTER i have my vacation !!!!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook

I agree middie. I just try not to think about that 4 letter word.


----------



## Claire

Too warm.  Enough, already.


----------



## kadesma

cool and sunny about 67...Hate to see the leaves falling and things not looking as fresh and pretty as in the spring...
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Today was hot in the 90's
Thursdays high is to be 71 and the low 47   YIPEE!!!!!
I love that kind of weather!!


----------



## licia

We've had rain off and on for the last three days and is to continue for the next four days.  I think tomorrow is 90%. I thought that must be the amount that fell today.


----------



## parker57

I live in Northwest PA. We have had the best summer ever.......today is october 4th and we were over 80 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Just perfect!! ( course, I had the day off, that helps too   )


----------



## middie

it was about 85 here today. cloudless skies
i'd say it's about 73 right now and very starry.


----------



## DragonflyD

It was a beautiful fall day.  There was cold bite in the air with a little breeze....
It was a great day.


DragonflyD


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Chambersburg*



			
				parker57 said:
			
		

> I live in Northwest PA. We have had the best summer ever.......today is october 4th and we were over 80 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Just perfect!! ( course, I had the day off, that helps too   )



Do you live near Chambersburg PA?  Is it very pretty area.  I loved Lancaster.  Ever been there?  Hope you enjoyed the day.  Must have been saved for you to appreciate what was given to you.


----------



## pdswife

It's 6:30 am... it's too dark to know for sure.  lol... supposed to rain later today though.


----------



## SierraCook

This morning the low temp. was 26 degrees F.  Brrrr!!  The good thing is that the high was in the 70's.  Currently, the temp. is 51 degrees F.


----------



## corazon

It's 9:30pm right now, and it is pouring rain.


----------



## ArticKatt

Its 1:52 EDT and its been raining all day so far. I think fall is here but we have had the longest summer on record. I live in Toronto Ont. I welcome the rain. I have a number of plants to bring in before the cold sets in and the rain will be good for them before they have to go on tap water for the rest of the year. I will bring in Snow and melt it from time to time over the winter but that wont be every day I find If they get a nice wetting from rain before I bring them in its best. I am glad its cooler today and its supposed to be cool all weekend that means when I cook a nice Canadian Thanksgiving dinner on Monday it will not over heat the house and Its will have the right feeling for the holiday. for some reason I don't think it would be the same for me if it was Hot and sunny.


----------



## pdswife

corazon90 said:
			
		

> It's 9:30pm right now, and it is pouring rain.



We just have to keep in mind that all this rain is
what keeps Washington nice and green and oh so pretty.

(we just have to get through this gray period!!!)


----------



## licia

The rain has slacked since Tammy went on up the coast. It is still overcast with occasional sprinkles. The temp is nice - perhaps 75 - 80.


----------



## amber

It's 75, sunny, and humid here.  That wont last for long though.  Suppose to have rain for the next 5 days or so, but that sure beats snow! Not quite ready for snow yet.


----------



## mudbug

raining buckets (we needed it) and more on the way.  Thanks, Tammy.


----------



## middie

it was 80 degrees yesterday...
today it's 55 
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

oh, yeah... rainy and dreary too


----------



## DampCharcoal

Same here, Middie! When it comes to weather I might as well cut and paste what you say and sign my name to it!  Yesterday was one of the worst days at work I've ever had. It was 48 when I arrived at work with a few light raindrops here and there. I went out on the course with my rain gear (not wearing it, wasn't necessary) and started working on the greens and the rain came SO FAST that I was drenched before I could get to my rain gear! Spent the rest of the day soaked and cold! Needless to say, the fireplace is roaring right now!


----------



## cara

here in Hannover the weather is just great  
warm, dry. best autumn you can have... a bit foggy in the mornings but no rain for more than one week now...


----------



## Claire

Us, too.  We were so glad to see fall really hit this week, but still haven't had a good frost, much less a hard freeze.  This weekend was our "country fair" weekend in Galena, though, and the weather was perfect jeans & sweater weather with a bit of fall color.  SO we're enjoying it.  We are so glad to see the heat and humidity leave!


----------



## SierraCook

We have been having wonderful weather. In the 30's overnight and in the 70's during the day. Last night we had a huge thunderstorm. I was driving home from Monday Night Football and drove through wind, rain, and lots of lightning. The lightning was awesome. It was the kind the forks and splits and did crazy patterns in the sky. It was fun to watch. Too bad I had to pay attention to my driving. I checked the lightning map and we had over 200 lightning strikes in my area.


----------



## middie

been raining for 2 days. it's cold. low 40's. and it's windy so it feels like it's only 30 something outside.


----------



## licia

Monday it rained all day - temps in low 60's, yesterday the sun was shiny all day - temp still in 60's. Nightime temp is to be in high 30's sometime this week.  We NEVER have weather this cold so early in the season. Wonder what is ahead?


----------



## funny

Its been raining here in Shropshire all week. me and my son matthew got wet the other day


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Rain ...thought it was going to swear last night......I hate this weather its so gloomy!


----------



## kadesma

sun then clouds, then sun, cool in the 50's...I'm freezing 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

It's in the 50's at night and in the 70's during the day. It's nice, but, I would like some of your rain, TC!!


----------



## SierraCook

Cloudy, high of 50 degrees F. Rain for the last two days. Now all we have is a bunch of muddy roads!!  Snow on the peaks 8,000 ft. and above.


----------



## wasabi

Clear and sunny. High of 86 Low of 73.


----------



## middie

there's goes wasabi rubbing it in again !!!!    
lol


----------



## wasabi

Sorry Middie. We are expecting rain this week end.


----------



## mrsmac

Perfect spring weather, expected top temp. 28C a beautiful saturday morning even if i do have to be at T-Ball with Erin at 8:15 am!


----------



## aussie girl

Perfect here too mrsmac. It was 23 (76) today. Tomorrow we're expecting 27 (80), so it will be terrific for the Melbourne Cup, and the ladies in their summer dresses. As for me, just more weeding - lol.

Sierra, I'm jealous.  I loooove thunderstorms.  Especially at night.  Cant complain though, we've had our share over the past month.  Had to log off quite a few times because of them.


----------



## texasgirl

It's Raining!!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## SierraCook

*50 degrees F. and windy.  A storm front is moving in.  Expecting rain for the next 3 days.*


----------



## kadesma

cool but was sunny most of the day, clouds moving in...

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

In the 40's this morning, in the 70's this afternoon. By Friday it's suppose to be in the high 80's 
I hate this weather!
I want the cold that is suppose to go with Thanksgiving and Christmas!!


----------



## middie

texas i'll trade our cold for your warm !


----------



## texasgirl

okay, send it down here middie and I'll try to send the heat up to you.


----------



## crewsk

Well, it's about 60F here right now with the high today being about 72F. I'm used to it being cooler this time of year!! Oh, it's sunny too.


----------



## PA Baker

It's the same here, crewsk.  This week has been unseasonably warm.  We've had highs in the upper 60s.  It's great for the heating bill!


----------



## middie

shipping cold air via ups to texas


----------



## crewsk

PA Baker said:
			
		

> It's the same here, crewsk. This week has been unseasonably warm. We've had highs in the upper 60s. It's great for the heating bill!


 
Yes it has PA! Although for some reason, I can't seem to get warm.


----------



## PA Baker

I know what you mean.  Depending on the time of day it's actually cooler inside than it is outside!


----------



## crewsk

Yep, it's like that in the mornings here.


----------



## licia

Low temp 63 - high today 77 - a perfect day in my mind. We had rain yesterday and the sun is shining. I need to get in the yard!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Heat being fedex overnight to Ohio!!


----------



## pdswife

The rain stopped...but it's still cool and gray.


----------



## callie

Is anyone else getting SNOW????!!!!  It's snowing hard here and we already have 4-5 inches!!!  i love snow!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Snow! We have 80 degrees here! We are lucky if we a snowfall that lasts a week!

Cameron

(My mouth is still hanging open)


----------



## callie

We're up to about 7 inches now...and still coming down hard and fast!  I love it!!  The last I knew, we were supposed to get 1-3 inches...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Right now it is down to 50 and it is night!

Cameron


----------



## shannon in KS

Callie, I am jealous!  SNOW!  LOVE IT!  It is a high of 53, low 39 in Kansas this sunny day, November 14, 2005.  My parents were in Colorado a few months ago, brought back beautiful pictures as they were above a skyfull of billowing, rolling clouds... breathtaking!


----------



## cartwheelmac

*No Snow!!*

I hate snow! So I am happy with out it!

Cameron


----------



## kadesma

bright sun, but cool..Clouds forcast for this wek...


kadesma


----------



## DampCharcoal

We're under a Tornado Watch, gotta love that! Folks in the Tennessee Valley and Ohio Valley, pay attention and be safe!


----------



## shannon in KS

Grab onto something heavy in Kansas, or you will blow away!  A few snowflakes are whizzing by horizontally.......    brrrrrr!  Winter is officially here!


----------



## licia

I think it got to 80 today and same is forecast for tomorrow - after that the temps are supposed to drop to low 40's at night and 60+in the daytime. I suppose our most wonderful fall in years is on it's way out. We have had the nicest weather for the last month that I ever remember - each day more perfect than the last. That certainly isn't the usual. Mostly we turn off the ac and switch on the heat the same day.


----------



## SierraCook

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> I hate snow! So I am happy with out it!
> 
> Cameron


 
I agree.  We have been having gorgeous weather.  Sunny, highs temps in the 60's.  It will be snowing soon enough, so I am going to enjoy this weather for what it is.


----------



## Dina

Thankfully, we just had a bit of rain tonight and it's beginning to feel chilly.  We're expecting temperatures to drop to the 50s.  I'm sick of having temps in the upper 80s. 

Dina


----------



## crewsk

It's 65F right now with a high of 66F & we're supposed to have thunderstorms. It's really cloudy & dreary right now.


----------



## texasgirl

It's 33 here, windchill is 26, high is suppose to be 55. At least we don't have the wind today like yesterday, there were gust of 45 mph. It would be bone chilling.


----------



## callie

It's 9 degrees at my house right now.  brrrrrrr!  But the sky is clear and the sun will be here soon.


----------



## cara

It`s getting colder over here in germany... they talked of snow for today, but here we had none... maybe in higher areas....


----------



## urmaniac13

texasgirl said:
			
		

> It's 33 here, windchill is 26, high is suppose to be 55. At least we don't have the wind today like yesterday, there were gust of 45 mph. It would be bone chilling.


 
geez, I remember we were wearing shorts in December while I lived in San Antonio... are you having one of those violent cold fronts??

Here in Rome it is strangely warm today... I bundled up to go to the gym this afternoon and I was sweating all over even before I started to do anything when I got there... but I see some strange clouds up there now, probably we will get rain tonight...


----------



## texasgirl

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> geez, I remember we were wearing shorts in December while I lived in San Antonio... are you having one of those violent cold fronts??
> 
> Here in Rome it is strangely warm today... I bundled up to go to the gym this afternoon and I was sweating all over even before I started to do anything when I got there... but I see some strange clouds up there now, probably we will get rain tonight...


 
Well, yesterday, it started out in the 70's and went down from there 
That's Texas for you though.


----------



## mudbug

Leftover tornado weather here (not the dangerous kind) - rain and lots of wind, and getting colder tonight.

It's 25 degrees in Chicago, where I'm going next week, and with the wind chill it's supposed to feel like 9 above.  Oh, ick.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Wow! Almost the same here, texasgirl! 34 with a windchill of 24. Tonight it's a low of 20 and high of 33!  Yeesh! Last night it was 70!


----------



## pdswife

cool and gray here in Seattle.
No rain though.  That's coming this weekend.


----------



## middie

cold cold cold !!!!! thank goodness it's not as windy as it was earlier.
oh yeah did i mention it's snowing


----------



## kadesma

Cool, in the mid 60's sun most of the day..I'm sick of it let it snow,rain, hail,please... 


kadesma


----------



## middie

you can have our snow... i sure as hmmm don't want it !


----------



## crewsk

Well, it's 37 right now with a high of 54 today. I had to let my car warm up for 20 minutes to get all the frost off the windows before taking the kids to school!


----------



## ronjohn55

Snow flurries here - no frost though, it's too cold for there to be condensation to freeze... And it's getting colder....

John


----------



## texasgirl

26, high will be 59! Brrrr


----------



## cartwheelmac

Ohhhh! I hate the cold. Wahhhhh! I would rather take 100 degrees anyday!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

It is warming up. Right now it is in the 60's.

Cameron


----------



## kadesma

We've had frost on the rooftops and grass in the mornings..I hate being cold!!!! 

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

For the last couple of days it's been unusually cold here in Rome... tonight the temp is nearing 0 (about 33 in "F°"), snow is expected in Firenze (Florence), a couple of hours north from here.


----------



## wasabi




----------



## SierraCook

28 degrees F. and clear.  I love the clear and bright nights of fall and winter.  No snow here, yet!!


----------



## cartwheelmac

kadesma said:
			
		

> We've had frost on the rooftops and grass in the mornings..I hate being cold!!!!
> 
> kadesma



ditto! Today it will be 60! Right now it is 40! 

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

It's 49, foggy, & drizziling. The high today is supposed to be 53 with rain off & on.


----------



## cartwheelmac

It was kinda chilly today. I wish it would warm up!!!!

Grace


----------



## pdswife

They say it's going to snow tonight... but, it's supposed to blow past Issy and go to the north.  I sure hope it so.   I do not like snow unless it's in the mts.


----------



## middie

it was almost 70 degrees here today. a bit overcast.
right now it's still 65 out but it's very windy so it feels 
a bit cooler than that.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Same as Middie, 67 and windy! Heavy rain is moving in soon.


----------



## shannon in KS

enter censorship....  I had ice on my car this morning, and the temperature has been dropping all day.  Snow. Wind.  Cold.  No comment.  Where's my blankie.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Hm. Shannon, would your post sound something like this? "I had @#*&#$& ice on my car this morning and the *#%!$"#$ temperature has been dropping all $*@#&* day. Snow. Wind. Cold. #$*& winter. Where's my blankie?"


----------



## shannon in KS

hahahahaha!  yeah it was kinda close, plus a few more... I took a few swigs off the bottle of wine I cooked dinner with and settled down a bit before I typed "outloud"...   





			
				DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Hm. Shannon, would your post sound something like this? "I had @#*&#$& ice on my car this morning and the *#%!$"#$ temperature has been dropping all $*@#&* day. Snow. Wind. Cold. #$*& winter. Where's my blankie?"


----------



## texasgirl

Inside or out? Outside it's cool, 45 and dropping in the 30's.
Inside it's getting colder! Hubby is yelling for the Colts, I'm yelling for the Steelers. "HAHA, Colts got a touchdown on their first play"  Shut up!!


----------



## SierraCook

Snowing off and on.  Current temp. 34 degrees F.  High today was 38 degrees F. and the low was 24 degrees F.  The forecast is for snow off and on all week.  I only have a half inch at my house.   At work we had about 2 inches.  Have fun watching the game, TG!!


----------



## callie

Clear and starry here - and 2 degrees already!!!  Gonna be a cold one.  Sierra Cook's Dutch Apple Pie is just about to come out of the oven - that will warm things up!


----------



## wasabi

85 degrees


----------



## middie

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Hm. Shannon, would your post sound something like this? "I had @#*&#$& ice on my car this morning and the *#%!$"#$ temperature has been dropping all $*@#&* day. Snow. Wind. Cold. #$*& winter. Where's my blankie?"


 
no damp that'll be me in about 36 hours or so when it gets cold again


----------



## crewsk

Don't know the temp this morning but it's raining & thundering! I hate that sound!!!!


----------



## thumpershere2

Very windy and blowing snow. 14 degreese. Burrrrr!!


----------



## cartwheelmac

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Very windy and blowing snow. 14 degreese. Burrrrr!!


 pdswife and I have dubbed snow the "S" word. Over here we are 70 degrees!!!!

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl

I'm not sure what part of Tarrant County your in, but, it's in the 30's all over the northern parts of Texas. It's 36 here with a wind chill of 30


----------



## crewsk

It's in the mid 60's right now & hubby just called me from work & said it got really nasty where he was with golf ball sized hail! Then he told me it lookes like it's heading my way! OH JOY!!!


----------



## texasgirl

crewsk said:
			
		

> It's in the mid 60's right now & hubby just called me from work & said it got really nasty where he was with golf ball sized hail! Then he told me it lookes like it's heading my way! OH JOY!!!


 
Stay away from the windows and get a blanket and flashlight just in case. Stay safe there crewsk!!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Oops! I didn't check the weather today I only repeated what I had heard on Sunday. Right now it is 35 wind chill 30. It supposed to get to 60!

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

Thanks texasgirl! I'm keeping my fingers, toes, & enything else I can get crossed that it either dies out before it gets here or dosen't come this way.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Why can't we have more of an Indian Summer! Wahhhhhhh!

Cameron


----------



## urmaniac13

Yikes, we had a hail storm Saturday evening, too while we were driving around, we had to pull over for a couple of minutes.  Keep a hard hat on Crewsk just in case you have to go outside!!

It is raining again how yucky!!  And Cris has to go to Milano tonight where there is 10cm of snow!!  ewwww....


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cold cold go away, never come again another day!

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl

You don't like snow, Cameron? I wished for snow every winter to stay out of school. Of course, it doesn't snow like it used to around here.


----------



## hellschef

wow  temp  says its 31 degre, fell a sleep in TX, woke up in ND.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Noooooo Snow. I like my 100 degree weather just fine.

Cameron


----------



## hellschef

do any of yall Texans remember the snow of 86?, that was a mighty fine start to a good time


----------



## texasgirl

Yep, but, I liked the one in about 74-75? that one filled 3 foot culverts all around us. I will never forget that one. The one 86, I was pregnant with my youngest and wasn't able to enjoy it. Although, hubby and the oldest did, the brats!


----------



## crewsk

The hail storm must have gone somewhere else or just died out. It's sunny & windy here now, not anything like it was earlier.


----------



## pdswife

It's snowing but it's not cold enough to stick.   It's sure pretty coming down.

Ok, I've seen it.  It can go back to the mountains where it belongs now.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Well its a far cry from our 65 degree weather we had here in Indiana yesterday.  Its colder than all get...........I'd say at least in the 30's and there were snow flurries earlier........YUCK!  I'm a 70 to 75 degree kind of gal so I'm not too pleased.  Well I'm off to go freeze my tinker off and go stand in the cold to pick up my youngest from school.


----------



## DampCharcoal

At the risk of getting a boot in the butt from Middie, I personally like winter. The Holiday Season just wouldn't be the same without snowflakes in the air. Now if all the lousy drivers would stay off the road, it would be perfect!


----------



## middie

*booting damp in the butt*


----------



## shannon in KS

Wait Middiiieeeee! Don't kick too hard! I need an interpretor for today's weather again!!!!  I am not going to bother going outside to check the thermometer.  That right there goes to show it is too cold to go outside.  'nuff said! hmph!


----------



## middie

don't ask me to go out there ! lol.


----------



## SierraCook

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> At the risk of getting a boot in the butt from Middie, I personally like winter. The Holiday Season just wouldn't be the same without snowflakes in the air. Now if all the lousy drivers would stay off the road, it would be perfect!


 
Sheesh, damp, that comment about winter is almost worth negative karma!!   I agree with Middie about winter.  But I agree with you about the lousy drivers.  Yesterday on Interstate 80 there was an accident or spinout about every half an hour along it's roughly 100 mile stretch from Sacramento, CA to Reno, NV.


----------



## callie

Snowing!!!


----------



## crewsk

It's sunny & 37 right now with a high of about 55 today.


----------



## Piccolina

Grey and cold, the colour of the sky reminds me of a black chalk board that is in desperate need of a good cleaning...I wish we got a lot more sunshine around here


----------



## urmaniac13

This is for you Jessica!!  

It is still wet and yucky here, too, but at least it is less cold...


----------



## kadesma

cold and rain yesterday, just plain old cold today...yutz...Even the little guys , who spend their time taking off shoes and socks so I'll have something to do, only wanted to snuggle today...YIPPEE 

kadesma


----------



## middie

cold  ........


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Cold and snowy. Im trying to stay warm.


----------



## middie

me too sush. i have a pair of flannel pajamas you can borrow ! lol


----------



## SierraCook

rainy.  All the snow we got on Monday has disappeared in the rain and warmer temps of the last two days.  Currently, the temperature is 43 degrees which is the warmest it has been all day.  Sushi, I could fedex you an extra blanket if you need one.  Stay warm!!


----------



## middie

i HATE HATE HATE snow.
did i ever mention how much
i HATE snow ??


----------



## SierraCook

Me, too.  I had to work in the annoying stuff today.  It is a pain in the you know what.  First I had to drive through it to work and then I had to walk in it to do my job.  Yuck!!  While some of my other coworkers are all nice and warm in their offices.  I guess I could be positive and say that I got to go outdoors and get some exercise and fresh air.


----------



## ronjohn55

middie said:
			
		

> i HATE HATE HATE snow.
> did i ever mention how much
> i HATE snow ??


 
And Cleveland is the PERFECT place to hold such an opinion!   

John


----------



## DampCharcoal

Hey, Middie! I thought of you when I saw this. You too, Sierra and anyone else that might become snowbound at some point in the near future:

http://www.v8snowblowers.com/id15.html

In short, it's a snowblower powered by a 454 Chevy big block with heated handles and all-wheel drive!

Warning: If you're stuck with 56k like me, the page takes forever to load.


----------



## crewsk

Cold & windy, I want snow but it's only supposed to rain Saturday.


----------



## Alix

Its clear and cold here today. -14C or a blistering 6.8F for you folks south of the 49th parallel. When I first went out I thought I was going to freeze to death, but now I am OK with it. Its supposed to warm up a bit by the weekend. We have only had a few dustings of snow. Nothing shovelable yet, thank God.


----------



## Vicious Vaness

it's about 60 degrees here and raining. I don't know how you people live, I get cold when it's under 80 degrees


----------



## cartwheelmac

> i HATE HATE HATE snow.
> did i ever mention how much
> i HATE snow ??



ditto middie! ditto, ditto, ditto, ditto! Right now it is 48 degrees. But I am inside which is warm and wearing short sleeves!

Cameron


----------



## Dina

The weather down here in south Texas started getting warm again - upper 70s.  Blah!!!  Don't like it one bit.  I wish we had some cooler weather so it would feel like Christmas and enjoy HOT cocoa.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Dina said:
			
		

> The weather down here in south Texas started getting warm again - upper 70s. Blah!!! Don't like it one bit. I wish we had some cooler weather so it would feel like Christmas and enjoy HOT cocoa.



A couple of questions Dina. First where is Mission Texas at? Second could we trade places? because I am up here in Fort Worth freezing in 48 degree weather! And I HATE it! Please warm weather return!

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

Raining & 51F right now. We're supposed to get some rain/snow showers Thursday!


----------



## callie

Minus 10 degrees (F) outside this morning!  Brrrrr.....didn't take me long to get 2 fires burning in the house - it's nice and cozy inside now.


----------



## cartwheelmac

26! Aaaaaah!

Cameron


----------



## texasgirl

28 now, and sleet predicted for Wednesday. Don't want stupid sleet! I want SNOW!


----------



## cartwheelmac

We will probably get missed rain always stays away!

Cameron


----------



## shannon in KS

FREEZING!  Ice, snow, wind blowing the ice and snow! Feels like 2!  Yeah, I am pouting!  I might just throw a temper tantrum, too!  And I am pretty sure I spotted a snow tornado.  If there is no such thing, well yes there is, cuz I saw it!


----------



## BigDog

Absolutely frigid freezing cold. Wind chill during the day today was 12 below zero! Air temp tonight/tomorrow AM is to be a few degrees below zero, warming up to a high of about 10 degrees above zero. If there is any wind, the wind chills will be well below zero!

We've got about 6 - 8 inches of powdery white stuff too.


----------



## lmw80

Right now it's 30 degrees and snowing....will snow through the night, which should make the morning commute oh so fun!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Getting a touch of that Canadian air here too. It's 17 with a windchill of 11. Who wants to go skating?


----------



## shannon in KS

Hey Damp, hope you know how to speedskate... Middie's gonna introduce you to her boot again!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Shannon, ixnay on iddieMay's ootsbays!


----------



## amber

Reporting from Maine, it's about 30 degrees right now, a daytime high for the next few days is 20-30 degrees.  No snow as of yet.  Did I mention I hate the cold weather and why the heck am I living up here?    Oh wait, spring and summer are great here...six more months to go.


----------



## SierraCook

Currently, 23 degrees F. clear and cold.  This morning's low was 14 and the high was 40.


----------



## callie

Minus 5 degrees F. this morning - clear now but snow showers in the forecast.


----------



## luvs

brrrrrr......


----------



## middie

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Hey Damp, hope you know how to speedskate... Middie's gonna introduce you to her boot again!


 
roflmbo... almost sprayed coffee all over my computer screen with this one


----------



## mrsmac

Hot and sunny with afternoon storms predicted, in the mid 30s (thats celcius though!)


----------



## texasgirl

it's 58.
The low is 18 tonight and tomorrows high is 38 with rain, sleet and snow mix.


----------



## crewsk

It's sunny, 52 & the low tonight is supposed to be 28. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny with a high of 53 & Thursday we're supposed to have a light wintry mix.


----------



## mudbug

"significant" storm heading our way over Thurs night and Fri morning.  We had about 2 inches last night so of course they closed the schools today.  right now it's sunny and about 40.  Balmy.


----------



## StevieH

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Our temp right now is 89, heat index of 94.
> Sunny, but humid.
> Tornado watches out in West Texas that stretches up through Oklahoma and into Kansas. Pretty much tornado alley. Hope they don't move this way, if they do, I'll get some more storm pics


 
Hi Texasgirl, Pewrhaps you don't know where I live, you may need a map of UK and French coast - find Brest peninsular and the Channel Islands are in the Bay of St Malo.
Weather today a little wet, temp about 10c a little sun at times. VERY windy for us over last wekend force 11 not quite a hurricane!
I am currently studying professional cookery - any tips?

StevieH


----------



## StevieH

Sorry for typos

StevieH


----------



## texasgirl

Nope stevie, I don't know anything about the UK. Will check it out when I get home. I'm sure it's beautiful.


----------



## StevieH

Guernsey is a small island of 26sq miles with a population of about 60,000 or so. It is a really beautiful place to live - but a little expensive. Been here for 16 yrs, would not leave. If you can't find Guernsey on your map will mail you one.
Stevie


----------



## shannon in KS

Negative something.  The snow has turned into lovely aerodynamic ice bullets... I am making believe it is kinda like a form of acupuncture when they slam into my face!


----------



## StevieH

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Negative something.  The snow has turned into lovely aerodynamic ice bullets... I am making believe it is kinda like a form of acupuncture when they slam into my face!


I thought acupuncture was supposed to be good for all sorts of ailments-maybe not?
StevieH


----------



## StevieH

*StevieH*

Is there anybody there?


----------



## shannon in KS

StevieH said:
			
		

> I thought acupuncture was supposed to be good for all sorts of ailments-maybe not?
> StevieH


 
Sure is!  Making light of the ice and thinking of it as therapeutic!  I actually had acupuncture during labor, so I am a believer!


----------



## Brooksy

It's 33C by the computer, 35 outside. Was 39 yesterday. No snow here.


----------



## StevieH

*StevieH*



			
				shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Sure is! Making light of the ice and thinking of it as therapeutic! I actually had acupuncture during labor, so I am a believer!


 
Had acupuncture to give up smoking - did not do it for me but has worked for others.Will try willpower instead. Going to play some LOUD guitar now for a while, some Rolling Stones I think - back later
Stevie


----------



## Brooksy

StevieH said:
			
		

> Had acupuncture to give up smoking - did not do it for me but has worked for others.Will try willpower instead. Going to play some LOUD guitar now for a while, some Rolling Stones I think - back later
> Stevie



Use the patches & stay clear of stressful situations.


----------



## StevieH

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Use the patches & stay clear of stressful situations.


 

Hi Brooksy,

Do not wish to be rude, but were you in ZZ-top?!!

If so come and play guitar with me, not yet though, tuner needs batteries, guitar sounds rubbish at present. New Duracells tomorrow  think. Even so the Gibson looks good on the stand.

Stevie


----------



## Brooksy

StevieH said:
			
		

> ....... were you in ZZ-top?!!
> .........
> Stevie





I only wish.

I tried learning to play the box years ago & ended up smashing the dang thing in frustration.

My hands a like 'clubs' and about as dextrous, so I had real trouble fingering the chords. Spend my time flying these days, weather permitting. Too hot today upto 93F (34C) by the computer.


----------



## StevieH

*StevieH*



			
				Brooksy said:
			
		

> I only wish.
> 
> I tried learning to play the box years ago & ended up smashing the dang thing in frustration.
> 
> My hands a like 'clubs' and about as dextrous, so I had real trouble fingering the chords. Spend my time flying these days, weather permitting. Too hot today upto 93F (34C) by the computer.


 
Yes Brooksy, I understand that, takes some time to connect the brain to the fingures. Love flying too, wish I could do it myself. Went parachute jumping a long long time ago, that was fun. Too hazardous now with wife, kids and mortgage!! Doing cooking instead, not the same but still fun though

Weather here, well it is dark, cold - 5c maybe a little sun later, max could be 10c. Find my hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best Regards

Stevie


----------



## Brooksy

No worries. 
Although I'd love to try parachuting, disability prevents it, but apart from that I really don't see the point in jumpimg out of a perfectly good aeroplane. 

Temp up to 94F now.


----------



## StevieH

Brooksy said:
			
		

> No worries.
> Although I'd love to try parachuting, disability prevents it, but apart from that I really don't see the point in jumpimg out of a perfectly good aeroplane.
> 
> Temp up to 94F now.


 
Yes I agree, but it is still nice. A question, do you get abalone in Oz, if so I would be interested in how you cook them, there is a reason, will explain later.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Brooksy

Yes we get abalone. When I was a teenager we'd dive for them. 

We cooked them quickly after slicing them very, very thin in oil & white wine. Could also mince them and make small patties.


----------



## StevieH

*StevieH*



			
				shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Sure is! Making light of the ice and thinking of it as therapeutic! I actually had acupuncture during labor, so I am a believer!


 
Hi Shannon,

Hope you are OK. Got any good fish recipes? Or anybody else got some - flat fish are plentiful here - we get Brill, Turbot, Plaice, etc

Many thanks

Steve


----------



## shannon in KS

StevieH said:
			
		

> Hi Shannon,
> 
> Hope you are OK. Got any good fish recipes? Or anybody else got some - flat fish are plentiful here - we get Brill, Turbot, Plaice, etc
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Steve


 
You might try placing a request on the fish/seafood thread!  A lot of folks subscribe to threads, and they will get a prompt in their email to reply!


----------



## StevieH

*StevieH*



			
				Brooksy said:
			
		

> Yes we get abalone. When I was a teenager we'd dive for them.
> 
> We cooked them quickly after slicing them very, very thin in oil & white wine. Could also mince them and make small patties.


 
Thanks Brooksy,

We get a species of Abalone here, just about, called an Ormer - Haliotis Tuberculata. Not allowed to dive for them though, can only be gathered between Jan and April by shore gathering - up to your neck in water finding them by feel!!!! Good fun eh!

The way they are cooked here is to get them out of their shell, give them a good scrub, beat the devil out of them, fry in butter, and stew for hours  with onion carrot etc. for about four hours. Tried them, not that keen. Seems to be a delicacy in times gone past though.

If you are interested, we have a traditional Guernsey dish called "Bean Jar", a variation on a French Cassoulet.

Let me know if you want to try - or anyone else????????????

Regards

Steve


----------



## StevieH

*StevieH*



			
				shannon in KS said:
			
		

> You might try placing a request on the fish/seafood thread! A lot of folks subscribe to threads, and they will get a prompt in their email to reply!


 
Thank you Shannon, will give it a go.

Regards

Steve


----------



## luvs

it's wintery!


----------



## texasgirl

it's 37 and dropping. The arctic weather is coming. Now they are calling for rain and sleet and then snow this evening with 1-3" of accumulations {sp} and 19 tonight, high tomorrow is 35 with the low at 18. Brrrr. )


----------



## shannon in KS

fluffy white snow!  LOVE IT!  (as long as it does not turn to ice)  Temperature is 9, sure the wind chill is negative.  After it goes below 15, it all feels the same.  The wind is not blowing though, that helps!


----------



## texasgirl

sleeting and 32 degrees. yuk! I wanted snow not ice.


----------



## DampCharcoal

It's a balmy 13 right now.  I'm glad I spent the past couple days cutting wood, this winter has been brutal so far and it's not even winter yet!


----------



## texasgirl

Now it's snowing and 28


----------



## Brooksy

Humid and 33C (91F) (rising) at the computer............


----------



## DampCharcoal

I'll trade ya, Brooksy! Bring long underwear, if you have them.


----------



## Brooksy

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I'll trade ya, Brooksy! Bring long underwear, if you have them.



Hey DC 

Had the same thoughts from Crewsk yesterday. Got to 38C at the computer (39 or 40 the day before).

Long underwear?? Mate I have worn shoes for 5 years (Except for officialdom).  

Looking forward to a cool night tonight though, maybe down to 18 or 20....

We should all migrate to Wasabi's place, raid here fridge & sit on the beach & drink beer. 

Speaking of which, I just cracked a coldie.....


----------



## shannon in KS

I was kinda hoping brooksy could just swing on over and pick us all up in his plane and take us back!!!  I would pay big bucks for some warm temps and humidity right now... oh, wait that's called a vacation.


----------



## Brooksy

Shannon





			
				shannon in KS said:
			
		

> I was kinda hoping brooksy could just swing on over and pick us all up in his plane and take us back!!!  I would pay big bucks for some warm temps and humidity right now... oh, wait that's called a vacation.


I just beat your post Shannon but similar thoughts. 

Not a good sight this sweaty old body.


----------



## Constance

We got down to 12 degrees last night, and are supposed to have the same tomorrow night, plus snow. You know, Illinois can be hotter than Hades, with high humidity in the summer, and bitter cold in the winter. One winter we went 2 months without seeing the ground, and had temps of 18 below.


----------



## Brooksy

Good Grief!! I just found out where Kansas is. Must be cold there.... I always thought it was over new NC and such. 

Ooops am I embarassed.

If I could fly the big pond I'd pick yers all up & bring yers all home...... But I only got 2 seats.....


----------



## shannon in KS

HA!  Grass is always greener on the other side, eh?  (I am sure mine is dead right now)  Cheers, Brooksy, I just poured a glass of chardonnay to warm up!


----------



## Brooksy

Oh no!!!
Just got a phone call from a fellow where the plane is kept massive storm just went through dumping rain & high winds.
Check out the weather radar.
http://mirror.bom.gov.au/products/IDR042.loop.shtml


----------



## Raven

It's about 35ºf (2ºc) here and it's doing something out right now, though not sure just what.  

The streets are wet but it's half-past Brrr out there right now so whatever hits the ground will freeze if it's not already.

We're expecting 1-2" of snow over night so we'll get Yankee's on Ice tomorrow 

One of the fun things about living in the south is seeing Yank's who like to make fun of our driving ability in the white stuff. "You get a dusting of snow and you close the schools! I'm used to driving in 16 foot drifts!"  so we just don't bother to tell them that that 1/2 inch of snow is covering 2 inches of ICE! 

It's just SO much fun to watch the Yankee's try to drive (or WALK!) in southern winter weather   It reminds me of that song by Paul Simon "Slip sliding away..."

~ Raven ~


----------



## Brooksy

Only seen snow twice in my life & 2 times too many. 

It's ccccccold


----------



## DampCharcoal

Looks like the nasty stuff is headed towards the bay between Crowdy Head and Seal Rocks. Dungog is getting slammed and Nelson Bay looks to get hit.


----------



## Brooksy

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Looks like the nasty stuff is headed towards the bay between Crowdy Head and Seal Rocks. Dungog is getting slammed and Nelson Bay looks to get hit.



I keep my plane at Scone & that cell that hit Dungog is the one that hit Scone. DW is home now so I have to go up and see if all is ok.

See you later.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Take care, Brooksy!


----------



## shannon in KS

Hope everything turns out ok, brooksy!  I am gonna mail you some snow!


----------



## SierraCook

Brooksy, I hope that your plane is OK.  

Got a small skiff of snow here.  Which is Ok by me.  I am not looking forward to the snow shoveling season.


----------



## pckouris

It's 79 and it is 11:50 pm. I walked out of work tonight in flip flops, shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## SierraCook

That is not fair, pete to rub it in!!!


----------



## shannon in KS

(throwin' snowballs at Pete!!!)


----------



## Brooksy

Update: Highest off-field wind recorded at 96 knots. Our plane is ok, but there is some damage around. Just popped home for some tools and I'm off again.

This for the messages. 

Will be a late night & we have the club party tomorrow night & repairs to be done there as well.

Have fun people. My heart is still pounding at about 130. Oh Boy.


----------



## wasabi

*Take care, Brooksy*

Today:
Mostly Clear 	

High: 82°
Low: 71°


----------



## texasgirl

It's 20 and icy. I'm home, not sure if I will try to get out in it or not. I may try later though, we'll see )


----------



## cartwheelmac

15 F degrees
17 F mph. NW wind
1 F degree wind chill


----------



## callie

it's minus 22 degrees this morning...no wind and clear skies.

brrrrrrrrr


----------



## SizzlininIN

23 degrees at the moment and we have 4 - 6 inches of snow on its way.  Its suppose to hit here soon and last through the night.  I've got a feeling we'll get more then they are saying.  I hurried up and went to fill my tank up because I know they'll hike up the gas prices.  At the big chain gas station it was $2.06 for super unleaded and $2.14 for regular unleaded.  At the other stations it was $2.24 for super and $2.15 for regular unleaded.  I decided the extra savings was worth pumping it myself.


----------



## pckouris

Not FAIR? I was born and raised in Sioux City, Iowa, one of the coldest towns in America! We used to go to school when it was 23 below! And we were just hammered every winter with huge snow storms and drifts so high you couldn't open the door.
So when I discovered Florida on vacation in 1953 I made arrangements to get down there somehow and did get a new job in Tampa in 1955! Whew, was glad to get out of there. So you guys enjoy the winter....not me...I'm a sun lover!
But I do like snow skiing and used to go to Tahoe regularly when I lived in San Francisco.


----------



## ronjohn55

Currently about 10 degrees. I think it still needs to warm up a bit before it supposed to snow this afternoon/tonight. Up to 8 inches of snow is what I'm hearing. 

Fine by me. I have a fireplace, and a whole lot of wine to drink.

John


----------



## DampCharcoal

Holy crapskie, Brooksy! 96 kts is the same strength as an F1 tornado! Glad the plane is okay! 

'Round these parts it's 25 with up to 6 inches of snow expected this afternoon and into tonight. I'm with John on this one. Plenty of adult beverages and a fireplace is how I will be spending much of the day as well!


----------



## buckytom

brooksy, i hope you have more than just a tie-down.

we're supposed to get aroud 6 to 8 inches of snow tomorrow, and it's my union's holiday party, so it'll be fun to watch hundreds of drunk employees try to negotiate the snow. thankfully, a few buddies hire a limo for the night and offered me a ride if i need it, so my trip home should be safe.

lol, i'll probably end up towing the limo home with my 4wd truck.


----------



## mrsmac

90 degrees today expected (I've converted to F for you already!) Last night it was still over 90 when i went to bed. Tuesday it got up to 105 here, I would swap for some of your cold weather just to get a good night's sleep!


----------



## mudbug

We are expecting the snow that Bucky et al. are gonna get too.  I burned a CD full of work to bring home in case I can't get in tomorrow, but I intend to try (4WD Jeep here).


----------



## SierraCook

Pete said:
			
		

> Not FAIR? I was born and raised in Sioux City, Iowa, one of the coldest towns in America! We used to go to school when it was 23 below! And we were just hammered every winter with huge snow storms and drifts so high you couldn't open the door.
> So when I discovered Florida on vacation in 1953 I made arrangements to get down there somehow and did get a new job in Tampa in 1955! Whew, was glad to get out of there. So you guys enjoy the winter....not me...I'm a sun lover!
> But I do like snow skiing and used to go to Tahoe regularly when I lived in San Francisco.


 
Pete, you were so smart to move out of the snow zone!!  You know that we are all envious of you, except that I couldn't deal with the hurricanes.  Enjoy your sun and I will try to have kind thoughts  as I shovel snow this winter.


----------



## Erik

We've got about 7" of snow right now...more on the way!!!


----------



## Home chef

It's about 3:45a.m. here now. I just got back in from plowing all my accounts. It's about 23 degrees and we just had 6" of beautiful white snow. God I love it!


----------



## licia

I realize I shouldn't complain since we don't have the weather that many of you have, but we have had two days of the coldest dreariest rain I've ever seen. The temps haven't been that low - low50's, high 40's, but it seems so much colder. We've had some wind so it has been so totally uncomfortable, I've just wanted to stay inside and wear my warmest clothes. It certainly makes my arthritis act up also.


----------



## ronjohn55

We seem to have gotten about 6 or 7 inches of snow overnight. I'm in shock, the weatherman was actually RIGHT!!

John


----------



## SizzlininIN

Schools closed if that tells you anything.  Its in the teens.  We were hit hard with snow last night and have between 7 and 8 inches out there.  The winds were really wicked last night too. I planned on doing a little more Christmas shopping tonight but I think I'll stay huddled up in this warm apartment.  I think I'll have hubby pick up a few things I need on his way home.......he'll just love me


----------



## heathergallagher

*Snowy!*

Here it's very wintery.  We had about 7 inches of fine, powdery snow last night.  Everything is white and clean and fresh.  It's not too cold either. Maybe 25F?  Not a lot of wind...which makes it really peaceful and beautiful out there.


----------



## pckouris

SierraCook: These last two years of Hurricanes for us in Florida were quite unsual to say the least.  Most Hurricanes pass near by the Keys but usually don't bother us. 
The one that got us this year was Wilma with an 8 foot storm surge on the Gulf side which is a rare occurance.
The stress levels during Hurricane season is quite high but for me after being here for all of these years it doesn't bother me at all and I enjoy it all. The great cool breezes summers and the very fine winters. I know what I like and I love the Keys!
I had to turn on the airconditioners today it was so hot. 
I was going to bake some bread but just could get myself to do it because of filling the house with all of the extra heat.


----------



## Alix

OK, after freezing our tails off on Monday at -30C (-22F) it has warmed up to 7C which is 44.6F. I think this is the weirdest winter I have seen. There was a snowman on my lawn yesterday when I came home from work at 11pm, and by 11am there was nothing left of it.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, after freezing our tails off on Monday at -30C (-22F) it has warmed up to 7C which is 44.6F. I think this is the weirdest winter I have seen. There was a snowman on my lawn yesterday when I came home from work at 11pm, and by 11am there was nothing left of it.


He's in the downstairs freezer.  I was worried about him.


----------



## Dina

Nice weather today in the upper 60s.


----------



## luvs

our usual pittsburgh winter weather!


----------



## SierraCook

foggy/sunny.  The sun just came out about an hour or so ago.  36.1 degrees F. or 2.3 degrees C.


----------



## Maidrite

46 F here now and we had a little rain !


----------



## pdswife

Rain is falling... it's kind of nice.


----------



## texasgirl

It's cool in the mornings and get's up in the 50's now. Suppose to get back down in the 30's Wednesday.


----------



## Claire

I don't think we got above 20 degrees last week.  Our low was -14.  Brrrrr.  I sprained my thumb shovelling snow, and my husband's arthritis flared up.  NOT FUN.  but the party went on (I'm calling a guy to shovel the snow, my thumb is throbbing!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Well, remember a few months ago when the Old Farmer's Almanac predicted an unusually cold winter with possible heavy snow preceding Christmas? It looks like they nailed it again: http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-weather-headlines.asp

I couldn't find the link but I specifically remember the National Weather Service predicting a warmer-than-usual winter.  Kinda makes you wonder, huh?


----------



## shannon in KS

Rainy, but above freezing!  whew!  Not really feeling like hacking through 2 inches of ice on my car at 7:30 am tomorrow!  The flip side of that though is sometimes the doors on my apartment freeze shut, and I just can't get out....  shame, shame.


----------



## BigDog

Supposed to snow like a son of a biscuit here starting tonight. 2 -4 inches tonight, 2 - 4 inches tomorrow, 2 - 4 inches tomorrow night, 2 - 4 inches Thursday, and tapering of Friday through Saturday.  

If I count that right, that's 8 - 16 inches plus whatever tapering off means!


----------



## licia

Shannon, what a great excuse to miss work. I wonder if that ever works in Florida!!!!!!


----------



## shannon in KS

licia said:
			
		

> Shannon, what a great excuse to miss work. I wonder if that ever works in Florida!!!!!!


 
hmmmm, is it humid there?  You could say your doors "swelled"!  Around here our wooden doors shut right about 6 months out of the year!  hahahaha!


----------



## Piccolina

Gray as a sink full of dirty dish water, it'll be raining soon I bet


----------



## ronjohn55

More snow on the way here, too. They saying up to possibly another 6 inches or more on the ground by tomorrow. Our dachshund isn't gonna be happy!! (Low ground clearance on that breed...)  

John


----------



## corazon

It's still dark out but I bet it's grey.  dh just left for work on his motorcycle, it's 25 degrees and will be a long cold ride for him this morning.


----------



## Jikoni

0 degrees C here and windy


----------



## buckytom

i wouldn't know what the weather is like. been stuck in server/tape rooms since 11pm last night, without a single window.

oh, but for a ray of sun...

that reminds me of bradbury's "all summer in a day".


----------



## mudbug

Snowing now, up to 3 inches, followed by freezing rain and sleet.  School's letting out several hours early, and I am "working" from home for the afternoon.


----------



## ronjohn55

Still snowing here... In fact it looks like it's pickup up steam. 

John


----------



## texasgirl

Hey, mail me some to arrive on Christmas morning, ronjohn!!


----------



## middie

CRAPPY !!!!!!!  cold. it was snowing now it's raining... and not just rain it's that freezing rain. nothing more fun than ice. can you sense that sarcasim ?


----------



## kadesma

It is COLD and foggy..YUK


kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

middie said:
			
		

> CRAPPY !!!!!!! cold. it was snowing now it's raining... and not just rain it's that freezing rain. nothing more fun than ice. can you sense that sarcasim ?



No precipatation because Saginaw doesn't get much but it still is cold. WAHHHH! 

Cameron


----------



## shannon in KS

Woke up this morning to around 2 inches of fluffy white snow!  yippeeee!


----------



## corazon

22 degrees but sunny.  I wish it would snow a bunch!  

...unless I go into labor, then it probably wouldn't be such a great idea.


----------



## licia

Almost 50 degrees with rain coming down in buckets!!!!! Good day to stay in near a fire.


----------



## luvs

it's our usual! snowy-ish, kinda....


----------



## shannon in KS

Still snowing!!!  Ok, stop snowing any time now.  3 inches is plenty for me!






  hehe, isn't this cute!  If I could only find it with a snowman.....


----------



## Barbara L

It was cold and gray today.  It is supposed to rain, possibly turning to sleet.

 Barbara


----------



## SearedCeltic

*Alabama*

41 and partly cloudy/if you see the stars ,,your stare'in..


----------



## SierraCook

Light snow flurries and 33 degrees F.    It is supposed to snow off and on all this next week.  I just hope that it is nice for Christmas!!


----------



## cara

some snow here in Hannover.. about 4 inches


----------



## licia

still buckets of rain - the pool is about to run over - the roads are a mess - over 36 hours of almost steady rain - sometimes downpour.


----------



## TXguy

cara said:
			
		

> some snow here in Hannover.. about 4 inches


Lucky.

Our weather right now is: 42 degrees, 75% humidity, with a NNW wind @ 5mph.


----------



## kadesma

Cold and we've had rain all night....Quite a breeze out there too.

kadesma


----------



## BigDog

Cold. Freaking cold. There aren't enough words, appropriate or inappropriate to describe how cold! We're talking cold not measured in numeric temperatures, but how quickly the snot freezes in your nose when you walk outside!

Air temp over night was 5 below. AIR TEMP! That doesn't factor in wind chill, which is usually around 20 below or so at that air temp! High today of 15 or so, then down to 3 below again tonight.

Something like 8 - 12 inches of white stuff o nthe ground too.


----------



## mudbug

Sounds like you need to stay under the porch, Big Dog!  Just this once......


----------



## SierraCook

*Rain!! Rain!!*It has been rainy all day.  If it keeps up like this I'm gonna need a rowboat to get around town.  The dog won't go outside.  He hates the rain.  The only thing good about the rain is that I don't have to shovel it.  Currently, the temperature is 36 degrees F.


----------



## Dove

Rain and wind here in the valley SierraCook. It will improve and then rain again Thursday. It is in the high 40's now but for me that is cold.


----------



## shannon in KS

Peeking through the blinds, I would say the current weather is


----------



## middie

BigDog said:
			
		

> Cold. Freaking cold. There aren't enough words, appropriate or inappropriate to describe how cold! We're talking cold not measured in numeric temperatures, but how quickly the snot freezes in your nose when you walk outside!
> 
> Air temp over night was 5 below. AIR TEMP! That doesn't factor in wind chill, which is usually around 20 below or so at that air temp! High today of 15 or so, then down to 3 below again tonight.
> 
> Something like 8 - 12 inches of white stuff o nthe ground too.


 

BigDog, this might sum it up a little nicely for you...


----------



## callie

snowing...


----------



## middie

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Hey, Middie! I thought of you when I saw this. You too, Sierra and anyone else that might become snowbound at some point in the near future:
> 
> http://www.v8snowblowers.com/id15.html
> 
> In short, it's a snowblower powered by a 454 Chevy big block with heated handles and all-wheel drive!
> 
> Warning: If you're stuck with 56k like me, the page takes forever to load.


 
I feel a Tim Taylor grunt coming on


----------



## SierraCook

Wow!!  We are having a heat wave.  The current temperature is 51 degrees F. outside.  It not has not been that warm for ages!!  The skies are cloudy and sprinkling rain here and there.  By the snowline on the nearby peaks it looks like the snow level was about 7,000 ft.  This picture is taken from the back alley that runs behind my house and into the highway that you see in the picture.


----------



## callie

after 7 inches of new snow overnight - it's snowing (again).


----------



## DampCharcoal

So much for a White Christmas!  The jet stream is heading north bringing warm temps with it. I guess I can't really complain, it sure beats the massive ice storm that we had last year!


----------



## pdswife

cold 
dark
rainy
gray
Winter in Seattle


----------



## cartwheelmac

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> So much for a White Christmas!


 
Who needs one?!! Last year we had one with like 2 patches of snow left!

Cameron


----------



## SierraCook

The pineapple express is still occurring.  Very windy right now with rain expected by the morning.  Very high snow levels, above 7,000 feet.  I will most likely get rain.  Which is Ok, by me.  No snow shoveling.  The current temperature is 49 degrees F. at 10:25 pm.


----------



## luvs

i need to go out to see. high 20'-ish?


----------



## wasabi

Today Hawaii looked like LA. Very light south winds brought VOG. VOG is volcanic haze from the Big Island. VERY depressing and ugly weather.


----------



## cartwheelmac

40's! AHHHHHHH!

Cameron


----------



## kadesma

cold and tons of fog yeesh!!!
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

Sunny and 55 degrees F.  What beautiful day it is after the last couple of dreary, rainy days we have had.


----------



## pdswife

gray.
No wind.
No rain.
No snow.
No anything.
just gray.


----------



## SierraCook

Blustery, rainy, gray and 46 degrees F. 

We are under a flood watch and they are opening the weirs on the Sacramento River to elevate flood problems. I don't expect to have any trouble up here in the Sierras except for some minor street flooding here and there. I hope that where ever you may live that you are safe, warm, and dry.

Here is some information on the Yolo Bypass and the weirs.

http://geography.sierra.cc.ca.us/booth/California/9_water/yolo_bypass.htm


----------



## luvs

it wasn't so bitter-cold earlier. i went to get some alcohol for New Year's earlier & it was pleasant, as opposed to some weather we've had.


----------



## jkath

It's getting chilly - supposed to rain tomorrow. Worst part is that they are predicting rain on the morning of the 2nd. That's the rose parade! Eek!


----------



## pdswife

Rainy
windy
icky
ucky


----------



## ronjohn55

Snow on the way!!

Good thing too! We had a white Christmas, and it's been getting greener ever since!!

John


----------



## DampCharcoal

"Wintry mix," according to the The Weather Channel. Yuck! No love from Mother Nature this year.


----------



## shannon in KS

awwwwwwwwwww, damp!  Where'd that happy winter smile of yours go?  Wintry mix totally makes great snowballs and ice skating weather!!!!     Tobogganing anyone?


----------



## DampCharcoal

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwwww, damp! Where'd that happy winter smile of yours go? Wintry mix totally makes great snowballs and ice skating weather!!!!  Tobogganing anyone?


 
LOL! You're a sweetheart, Shannon! Unfortunately, 'wintry mix' is synonymous with 'ice storm' around here! Either way, I'll dig out the old Bauer skates and take a shot at the pond!


----------



## shannon in KS

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> LOL! You're a sweetheart, Shannon! Unfortunately, 'wintry mix' is synonymous with 'ice storm' around here! Either way, I'll dig out the old Bauer skates and take a shot at the pond!


 
Sweetheart!?!?! That was malice at it's worst!!!     "ice skating anyone?"  Damp's on deck!!!!  No, really, hope the storm is not too bad.  I will repeat myself and state if there is an ice storm, I pray it just freezes my doors shut so I have an excuse to not leave the house!!!


----------



## cara

lots of snow overnight  
I hope it will stay and not melt away  as the forecast says..... I love New Year's eve with snow!!


----------



## mudbug

Too warm here for snow.  Rain expected tomorrow.  He##, I might as well put some Buffet on........................


----------



## SierraCook

It has been very rainy here in California for the past two days.  We have had some minor localized flooding and mudslides in my area.  The ranger station that I work at has had 3 buildings and the parking lot flooded.  I had a few inches of water in front of my house (see attached pictures)  But all in all we are OK.  People down in the Sacramento Valley are having a worse time.


----------



## Dove

Our back yard looked like a lake this morning and I expected to see the fish out of the pond at any time. It is running over the edge and onto the yard. My sons put a drain through the back, side and out the front yard so it will soon drain out into the street. We have had 3 1/2 " in the last 24 hours. then the sun came out and we had a nice day. My son who lives in Roseville Ca. about 5 miles from us has 2 " of water on his first floor and office. He has a tri-level home. This is the third time it has happened. The rain will be back sometime tonight and last unti. Tuesday morning. Enough is enough !!!
Marge


----------



## licia

Yesterday felt almost like summer - today is supposed to be 76. Probably as soon as we get used to the warm weather, it will take a nosedive. I hope I don't lose my plants with such erratic weather patterns.


----------



## SierraCook

It is 36 degrees F. and snowing like crazy.  It justed started snowing about 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## shannon in KS

sunny and 60 degrees!  On that note, I am sure after this teaser we will have temps below zero and 2 inches of ice sometime this week....   Gotta love the weather in KS!


----------



## kadesma

It was so windy I had to go out and take down all my hagning baskets on the patio..It tore the mesh cloth cover over the other patio completely off and it's gone, not even in sight...What a mess..Plus I've had the lights go off 6 times today, really is a pain, I'm hoping the lights stay on now as the prime rib is cooking and I'd hate to have it Moooo when served  

kadesma


----------



## Dina

humid and gloomy...YUCK!  I wish it was cold enough, 40s at least, so we could enjoy some hot cocoa and actually wear some warm-ups down here in the south.  We took out our summer t-shirts and shorts last week.  Blah!


----------



## corazon

It's very stormy here.  Windy and rainy and gross.  Not fun to be out in with a new baby and an out of control 2 year old...


----------



## middie

unusally warm this time of year. it was in the upper 40's today. was drizzling this morning but in the afternoon it was partly sunny


----------



## mrsmac

Yesterday was either the hottest or 2nd hottest day ever recorded in Sydney (depending on which news you watched!) When we drove home from a friend's pool at 6pm the outside temp was still 43 C and it got up to about 45 during the day (I'll try to convert to F) Oh boy just converted!! 45 is 113 F!!! There was a hot westerly wind blowing all day and there wasn't much humidity so some bushfires started which was terrible but luckily we got a southerly around 10pm and have had some rain today so its lovely now.


----------



## shannon in KS

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Yesterday was either the hottest or 2nd hottest day ever recorded in Sydney (depending on which news you watched!) When we drove home from a friend's pool at 6pm the outside temp was still 43 C and it got up to about 45 during the day (I'll try to convert to F) Oh boy just converted!! 45 is 113 F!!! There was a hot westerly wind blowing all day and there wasn't much humidity so some bushfires started which was terrible but luckily we got a southerly around 10pm and have had some rain today so its lovely now.


 
WOW! That's hot! Glad to hear you got some rain to cool off!  The temp here in Kansas is 45 degrees (I wish I could convert that to 65  ), so it looks like we are probably on a downward slope and it is going to start getting colder here.  

Speaking of our friends from Australia, where's Brooksy?


----------



## texasgirl

IT'S RAINING ON US!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MORE, MORE!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## wasabi

*Texasgirl, great news! You need that rain badly.*


----------



## texasgirl

It was a short lived one for now, It was just a small one, but, there is more on the way. If we can just get everything wet, we can rest a little easier with the fires.


----------



## wasabi




----------



## callie

It is cold here but very clear...the moon is beautiful!!!  Snow on the ground and no wind.  All in all, it is a perfect winter evening!


----------



## cara

cold and sunny.... could be a bit colder, but a perfect winters day..


----------



## licia

It is very windy now - blowing in some of the stuff others of you have already had and passed on. Temps tonight are low 30's/upper 20's - very cold for us. We are supposed to go to a cookout at 6pm - I'm thinking it will be too cold. There will be a huge bonfire, so we may go just for a bit and see how comfortable/uncomfortable it is.


----------



## texasgirl

wasabi said:
			
		

>


 
that's too funny, wasabi, especially the tornado forcast


----------



## pdswife

RAIN... still... I think it's been 27 days now.


----------



## kadesma

cold windy and heavey rain


kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:
			
		

> RAIN... still... I think it's been 27 days now.


 
come on, pds, would you please share some of that stuff. You guys are hogging it all.


----------



## amber

It's rainy heavy here, very windy, and about 50 degrees today, so this is our January thaw.  Should be back to cold temperatures tomorrow, so I'm enjoying the wind, rain, and warm weather.


----------



## SierraCook

It has been snowing off and on here all day.  When I woke up this morning the ground was bare. Now it has been covered by an inch plusof snow.  Currently, it is 37 degrees F. with snow flurries here and there.


----------



## jkath

Again, Sierra, I wish I had snow!!!

We finally had a bit of rain on and off (more the latter), but I don't think it'll stay. It is a bit nippy, tho'.


----------



## mudbug

It's blowing like crazy.  My potting bench and other gardening stuff has been strewn all over the deck.


----------



## BigDog

For reasons unbeknownst to me, it is unseasonably warm. Our average temp should be in the single digits, and we've been right around 30 for some time. 40 a few days ago! All that snow I mentioned earlier in this topic? All but gone!

To quote my all time favorite character from _The Lion King_. . . . . .

"What was dat? De wedder deez dayz, very peculiar, don't you tink?"


----------



## texasgirl

BigDog said:
			
		

> To quote my all time favorite character from _The Lion King_. . . . . .
> 
> "What was dat? De wedder deez dayz, very peculiar, don't you tink?"


 
Rafiki

It's 55 now. It has only gotten cold a few times so far. That's okay. We had snow last Valentine's day....or was it the year before? I can't remember.


----------



## jkath

My it's cold for SoCal! It's 7:20 in the morning and it's 32. (Keep in mind we don't ever get snow - only up on the mountain)


----------



## texasgirl

It's raining, lightly. Suppose to all day.


----------



## Jikoni

Been snowing here since midday. Really cold but reeeeeeeelllly pretty.


----------



## texasgirl

sizzles said:
			
		

> Been snowing here since midday. Really cold but reeeeeeeelllly pretty.


 
got a camera?????


----------



## kadesma

The sun is out, but it's cold as heck..

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

rain.... rain .... 
go away come again in 50 days.


----------



## SierraCook

pdswife said:
			
		

> rain.... rain ....
> go away come again in 50 days.


 
I bet you are sick of the rain. This morning when I got up it was lightly snowing. The sun keeps trying to come out behind the clouds, but I have not seen it yet. The temperature is 34 degrees F.


----------



## pdswife

oh yeah.. sick of it for sure!   So is our road... before we moved here they paved it... and "they" paved right over a natural spring.  It's exploding now.  It's a pretty big thick mud puddle.  It's breaking all the cement and it keeps getting worse.. and lol.. it's right at the bottom of our drive way.  It's getting harder to get the car out.  The more it rains the worse it gets.


----------



## callie

minus 10 here this morning.  brrrr......it's COLD!


----------



## middie

warm, cold , warm, cold, warm, cold
snowing, raining, snowing, raining


----------



## kadesma

CoLd*, getting breezy with rain expected tomorrow..*

*kadesma *


----------



## Barbara L

It has been extremely windy here tonight.

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara, it has been windy here, also. It was a definitely a hold on to your hat kinda day.


----------



## mudbug

That wind blew all the way from Cali, through Barbara's neck of the woods, and is now here.  Today started out nasty and icky rainy but got sunny, WINDY, and cold in the afternoon.

However, above-average temps for January around here.  Heck, it's supposed to get up to 60 either tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## texasgirl

It's only going to get to 47 today,but, IT'S RAINING!! It rained all night and it's gonna be here all day!! Whew!! Thank God!!


----------



## callie

Yea, Texas!!!!!  I'm so happy you're getting rain!!

We've had 2 mornings in a row of minus 20 degrees.  I wish it would warm up a little.


----------



## texasgirl

Lots and Lots of RAIN!!


----------



## SierraCook

A storm front is passing by and it is pretty windy here right now.  The temperature is 46 degrees F., which is warm for here at this time of the year.


----------



## pdswife

rainy... slightly windy... same old same old.


----------



## Dina

Gorgeous!  Spring has sprung down here in south Texas - mid 70s


----------



## kadesma

cold, trying to rain


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Gray with on and off drizzles. Maybe 4-5 C. Nothing worth writing home about  Dina, can you please send me some of the gorgeous Texas weather?


----------



## kimbaby

suppose to rain here then get cold later tomorrow...


----------



## callie

Yikes! At least 12 inches of new snow overnight...


----------



## Jenny

Hey Texasgirl!  any job news?

its about 60 here and scattered showers!  I am drinking a cup of coffee and watching a chick flick and enjoying a day off work!  Sigh...


----------



## SpiceUmUp

Blizard Conditions 
21 degrees, 14+ inches of snow and the storm is expected to last another 4+ hours 

YUCH. 

GLad I have the snow blower


----------



## Dina

41 degrees down here.  Yikes!  And I thought it wouldn't get any colder.


----------



## pdswife

WE HAVE SUN!!!
yipppeeeee.... I'd better go out and pick some weeds 
before the rain starts again tomorrow.


----------



## chefgirlardee

It's been raining all day.  A coldfront's coming in and the temperature right now is 57º.  It's cold!!!!


----------



## licia

The high only made it to the 40's and tonight down in the 20's AND a freeze may happen all the way to Miami - almost unheard of. I went to bed and took a nice warm nap after reading the paper - good way to spend a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## kadesma

it's been in the mid 70's this past week, today when I had to be outside, overcast and cool...

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

The usual shade of lackluster grey sky, the occasional spit of rain and a mild wind. My guess would be about 5-6 degrees C.


----------



## kimbaby

I live in Fl. AND we are in a hard freeze warning for the next two nights with the highs getting just to 50...brrrrr! cold....


----------



## pdswife

foggy.. drizzling... gray...cool


----------



## The Z

pdswife said:
			
		

> foggy.. drizzling... gray...cool


 
I like it that way. It's very sort of 'closed in' and quiet.


----------



## licia

21 last night - as low or lower tonight - high 48 but, 70 on Saturday.


----------



## SierraCook

Very cold..... Currently it is 17 degrees F. Here is the predicted weather:

*Tonight*

*




* 
Partly
Cloudy
Lo 13°F 

With the temperature at 17 degrees F. I think it wikll be colder than 13 in the morning.  I hope that all of you have a warm night.  Throw an extra blanket on the the bed.


----------



## jkath

okay, some weather man is having a really wild time out here....

2 days ago, at 2pm it was 84 degrees.
This morning it was raining, and was in the 50s.

Now it's colder and I'm hoping this cold front will last for a while. I mean, after all, it _is _winter!


----------



## pdswife

The Z said:
			
		

> I like it that way. It's very sort of 'closed in' and quiet.





Z, you should come visit us then. It's that way a lot around
here. 

Right now it's cold.  "They" say it's going to be colder the next few days than it's been in 10 years.  Thank goodness for our gas fireplace.


----------



## jkath

wanna trade, pds?


----------



## ronjohn55

Currently 35 and rain/snow. GOing up to almost 50 today for a possible thunderstorm, then dropping down to about 20 tonight, with the rain turning back to snow. 

John


----------



## Michelemarie

cold (don't know temp but cold) and rainy - supposed to turn to ice or snow throughout the day. but who knows, they say that all the time and nothing happens - it must be tough to be a chicago weatherman - they get alot of grief.


----------



## texasgirl

It is 67 right now the high will be 75. Tomorrow, the high will be 40, Saturday is 37 and Sunday is 35 with freezing rain. I just love Texas weather!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie

Ah... Lovely Cleveland weather.
Today is going to be 60 degrees
with possible thunderstorms.
By evening it'll be back in the 30's.
Tomorrow High 30 with snow flurries.
Weekend a high og 25 with snow


----------



## Eilen

Here it's pretty much the same as where pdswife is; sadly, our flowers have started blooming outside and I fear they're goners unless I can cover them really well.  The NWS issued a report for temperatures in the teens and 50 mph winds.  Think I'll make soup today and burrow down for the weekend.


----------



## middie

we're supposed to be getting 50 m.p.h. winds here too but so far it's a very gentle wind


----------



## Alix

Its bloody freezing here! We are at -26C which ends up being -15F. ARGH! We had spring weather on the weekend so this is particularly painful. We've had such a mild winter that our blood is thin and we are all whining about how cold it is now. LOL. As usual, we will likely get our worst spate of winter weather in March.


----------



## pdswife

jkath said:
			
		

> wanna trade, pds?




YES please!!   I love to be warm and hate being cold.
It makes me grumpy!!!! lol.

We're retiring to MEXICO where the sun is out most of the time
and we can lay on the beach day after day after day.


----------



## pdswife

Eilen said:
			
		

> Here it's pretty much the same as where pdswife is; sadly, our flowers have started blooming outside and I fear they're goners unless I can cover them really well.  The NWS issued a report for temperatures in the teens and 50 mph winds.  Think I'll make soup today and burrow down for the weekend.



That's what I'm doing.
I have beans soaking just waiting to become bean and bacon soup.
I have to take the neighbors dog for a chilly walk this afternoon but besides
that I don't plan on leaving the house until I can do so with a pair of shorts and a halter top!  lol...  ok...just a sweater and a pair of sweat pants.


----------



## BigDog

Cold and snowy. More cold than snowy though. The bottom is supposed to drop out on temperatures for us, with the expected high tomorrow to be 3 above! Right now we're sitting on 14 above with a wind chill of 0. Saturday we will wake up to 14 below with wind chills who knows how far lower!

_Source: http://kare11.com/weather/_


----------



## pdswife

Dog... that is way too cold.
People here in Seattle are panicing because it may get down to 20 tonight.
We are  such wimps. 

lol.


----------



## BigDog

pdswife said:
			
		

> Dog... that is way too cold.


 
Yup.



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> People here in Seattle are panicing because it may get down to 20 tonight.


 
We're looking to wear shorts when it hits the 20s!



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> We are such wimps.
> 
> lol.


 
Yup!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Its hailing.  Glad Im not on the road!


----------



## Eilen

pdswife said:
			
		

> That's what I'm doing.
> I have beans soaking just waiting to become bean and bacon soup.
> I have to take the neighbors dog for a chilly walk this afternoon but besides
> that I don't plan on leaving the house until I can do so with a pair of shorts and a halter top! lol... ok...just a sweater and a pair of sweat pants.


 

Bean and bacon soup, yum...I decided to do a curried potato and lentil soup--'cause we need the heat!


----------



## kimbaby

Beautiful day here in Fl.  sunny and warm 75 degrees


----------



## Raven

We're still on the warm side of this cold front coming in.  It was 75º here at noon while only 27º Wichita Ks. 

Right now it's 68º here in Little Rock but in Fayetteville (just 100 miles north of us) it's 34º, a full 34 degree drop.   We've got all kinds of tornado watches and warnings north of us but hopefully none of that is coming this way.

Behind this they are predicting 2 days of Sleet, Freezing Rain and Snow.  We are expecting as much as an inch of ice to hit the streets before the snow even starts falling (that is if we even get any snow, it could be an all-ice event).

I had to giggle at the topic "Stranded on a tropical island". We're about to be stranded in a winter wonderland. 







~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife

Raven... that sounds HORRID!


----------



## texasgirl

Raven, just watch it!! You know how those stupis storms shift!


----------



## Raven

Thanks for the prayers.  It's gone on past us now.  It spat a little rain (not much at that) and then headed on.  Everything north of us got a pounding tonight though, especially St. Louis and the Southern and Central Missouri area.  

Now I'm more worried about the ice.  

~ Raven ~


----------



## ronjohn55

I think we're getting the northen edge of the same stor as Raven. Last night it was 55 - this morning it's 25, with 25-45mph wind gusts...

And it was kind enough to rain very heavily while it was 55, so everything was nice and wet when all the temps dropped. Gotta love ice! At least tomorrow they're saying that we can look forward to a balmy 18 degrees!  

John


----------



## shannon in KS

The weather here reminds me of a scene from Planes, Trains, and Automobiles.

John Candy:  How cold do you think it is?
Steve Martin: (face froze with snotcicles) 1


----------



## Michelemarie

thanks for the laugh, that was good - it is currently 9 here and supposed to be -5 tomorrow morning -  - hot toddy weather for sure.


----------



## BigDog

Oh, the joys of living in Minnesota.

Current conditions as of 10pm (22:00) Central Standard Time:

Clear. 
Air temperature: negative 12 degrees farenheight (as in -12)
Wind Chill: negative 33 degrees farenheight (as in -33)

Can you say BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

_Source: www.kare11.com/weather/ _


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yea, its going to be a cold one in chicago too! -5F and right now its 10F.


----------



## SierraCook

Snowing and 25 degrees F.  It has been snowing off and on here most of the week.  The other morning the low temp. was 3 degrees F.  Brrr, it was cold that morning.  This morning it was 13 degrees.  Amazingly enough after the 3 degree morning 13 degrees felt warm!!  We are currently under a heavy snow warning.  I guess I better warm up the snow shovel.


----------



## licia

After morning temps of 21 and 20 early in the week, the high was 75 yesterday and today is supposed to be about the same. Our temps have been like a roller coaster and many people seem to be sick from the effects.


----------



## SierraCook

We have been doing the same, licia.  We went from temps in the 50's to what I described above.  I like the warmer weather and I want it back.


----------



## BigDog

We've got a heat wave coming today!

High temps may break zero, and the wind chill in the teens below zero! Luhau (sp?) time!


----------



## texasgirl

It's freaking cold!! I know I know, 31 isn't cold to you northerners, but, for Texans, it cold!! And there is snow and freezing rain. BUMMER!!


----------



## Piccolina

A slightly blue sky (like someone swirled the blue with gray), sitting at about 5 degrees C right now.


----------



## pdswife

It's 25 degrees...   today was beautiful.  Rain should be back late tomorrow afternoon


----------



## SierraCook

It has been snowing off and on all week.  I just keep telling myself snow shoveling is great exercise and it is good for me.  I hope that you all are having better weather.  When watching CNN at noon today I heard that Hawaii is having some nasty weather, but luckily wasabi said that she has not been affected by it.


----------



## wasabi




----------



## pdswife

It's NOT raining!!!!!!!


----------



## cara

no snow this morning..  
sunny morning but still cold... still freezing...


----------



## funny

We have had some the last three weeks. A little snow today but sunny now.


----------



## buckytom

sunny and cold, about 25 F,  hard to drive east into the rising sun this morning, trying to look thru a salted windshield.


----------



## licia

Yesterday was 70 today a cool spell - high 65 - feels great. I agree with what marmalady said on another thread "wonderful weather and no bugs".


----------



## SierraCook

No Snow Today!!   and a high temperature of 46 degrees F!!  Snow is forecasted for tomorrow,  but I am trying not to think about that.


----------



## pdswife

We had a nice sunny day today.   It's going to rain for the next five days....


----------



## Jikoni

There is no weather here! Ok ok, wet wet wet.


----------



## kadesma

COLD..getting ready to rain the rest of the week..This should make Carson's 1st. birthday party next saturday interesting!!!!  Glad it's at his house instead of mine 

kadesma


----------



## wasabi

*Yahoo! He's back!*


----------



## texasgirl

hey wasabi, our news said that Oahu and Kaui got 2-3 feet of rain in parts and was showing some people trying to get flooded houses swept out. I hope you didn't get that much.


----------



## wasabi

Thanks for asking, Texasgirl. The flooding took place on the other side of the island. Weatherman's saying we might be in for more rain on Wednesday.........I hope not. The windward side of the island can't take anymore rain.


----------



## pdswife

cool and gray .. about to rain


----------



## corazon

It's snowing!  It's really coming down fast!  Beautiful, if you don't have to drive in it, which I will be come the morning.  dh took his motorcycle to work and I know I will have to go pick him up.  I don't like driving in the snow.  It would be nice just to stay home with a fire, a book and a cup of tea, instead of driving the sick family into town to pick up the other sickie.  dh was supposed to work a 48hour shift, but decided to call in sick for the last half of it.  Off we will go at 6:30 to get him.


----------



## texasgirl

wasabi said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking, Texasgirl. The flooding took place on the other side of the island. Weatherman's saying we might be in for more rain on Wednesday.........I hope not. The windward side of the island can't take anymore rain.


 
I'm glad that you didn't get all that!!


----------



## texasgirl

We had Tornado watches early this morning with hail, high winds, rain, lightening galore. The skies were lit up and rumbling hard. Heads up to Raven. It's coming right for Arkansas.


----------



## VickiQ

Rainy here in Rockland County, NY with temps in the 40s-good day to bake the desserts for the weekend


----------



## Raven

We've made it through and it's gone just as fast as it came.

It's back building over Eastern Arkansas though so anyone from Kentucky, Bootheel of Missouri, Memphis Tennessee to Greenville Mississippi heads up, it is flat out heading your way and building with the "heat of the day".

God Bless and we'll be praying for ya'll too.

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife

.... it's SNOWING.....


----------



## middie

About 60 degrees, a bit windy so it feels a little cooler. 
Mostly cloudy and drizzling rain on and off.


----------



## mudbug

It's lovely here.  got the windows open and the door to the deck so the puppies can run in and out without me getting up.


----------



## pdswife

cold and gray.  Snow has stopped.  : )


----------



## amber

It's about 40 here, the birds are singing here too, mostly the crows!  Rain expected, which is good.


----------



## pdswife

The snow is falling again.  Sure wish it'd either start and stay or go away.


----------



## Raven

Your going to hate me PD.  After all that bad weather we had this morning (well, it went from 75º to 60º and back to 70º) we had blue sky and sunshine after the front pushed through so I introduced my tomato seedlings to sunlight for the first time today LOL!

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife

I don't hate you... but... I'm very very jealous.  I am so ready for spring and summer!!


----------



## texasgirl

doing happy dance!! 
I'm posting the dry cove that I showed ya'll back in Sept. I didn't take any newer ones because the water never came up. Well, it's been raining heavy and steady for 2 days and our cove is one of the feeds from creeks and road runoffs. You can kinda tell the rapids that are going out there. I LOVE IT!!!!!
Our yard is also flooding.


----------



## SierraCook

I bet you are happy, TG. The Southwest and Texas have not had much precip. this winter. For once it is not snowing or raining here.  But that will change tomorrow.


----------



## texasgirl

Not dancing now! A woman died last night after her car stalled and got out and was swept away. Too sad!
It took me an hour and a half {normally 20-30 minutes}to get to work because our main road in and out was flooded and I had to go around to the major highway. ARGH!!!!


----------



## callie

tex, stay safe.  I just saw pics on the news of the Dallas area.  No rain...then too much too fast.  

It's snowing here. *sigh*

I hope our Aussie friends are OK...cyclone Larry was a bad one!


----------



## texasgirl

callie said:
			
		

> tex, stay safe. I just saw pics on the news of the Dallas area. No rain...then too much too fast.
> 
> It's snowing here. *sigh*
> 
> I hope our Aussie friends are OK...cyclone Larry was a bad one!


 
We're fine. Some of the idiots here went around the barracades though. STUPID!! My job is not worth mine or definately not my boys lives!!

I just read about the cyclone. How awful!! Good thing though, no fatalities!!


----------



## cara

first day for ages it wasn't freezing in the morning.. we even had sun today... I wasn't sure if I still could tell what the sun looked like....


----------



## licia

*Weather today is Wonderful!!!!!!!!!*

The temp is forecast for 78 - it is about 75 with a nice breeze - another day in paradise.  The apple and pear trees are in full bloom. The dogwoods that haven't bloomed are in full bloom - the azaleas are beautiful.  My banksia rose has bloomed sporadically so won't put on a show this year.  Everything else is great. A wonderful day for the first day of Spring.


----------



## kadesma

cold-rain yutzy


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

sun!!  we have sun!!!


----------



## SierraCook

Cloudy, cold, and very wintery.  It is supposed to snow tomorrow.  It might be even snowing now.  I have not looked outside, lately.


----------



## pckouris

Texas girl, you be careful! I am worried about my Texas family who live in Tyler, near Dallas. I don't know if they had any troubles driving or getting to work and school. Guess no news is good news!
And let me know if you know anything about the Tyler area being effected.


----------



## pckouris

Right now at 10:45 am (edt) it is 83 degrees and fully sunny. Just like summer! Awesome! And the nights plenty cool enough to sleep just great! No need for air or heat!


----------



## SizzlininIN

First day of Spring and we were hit with a load of snow last night and its still coming down.  It'll all be gone by Friday (50's) and we'll be left with a slushy mess.


----------



## Constance

It's in the low 30's here, windy and drizzly. But we're really lucky, as north of us they're getting one heck of a blizzard. One spot was getting 2" of snow an hour.


----------



## pdswife

It's grey and cool.  No rain yet though.


----------



## texasgirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Texas girl, you be careful! I am worried about my Texas family who live in Tyler, near Dallas. I don't know if they had any troubles driving or getting to work and school. Guess no news is good news!
> And let me know if you know anything about the Tyler area being effected.


 
Pete, I have not seen anything on Tyler itself as to having anything more severe than we have had. There is a lot of flooding that's for sure. It's receding here a little. If I do hear of anything, I will surely let you know.
Here is a link to their newspaper.http://www.zwire.com/site/index.cfm?brd=1994&pag=628&search=1&full=floods


----------



## The Z

wet in Vegas (click to enlarge)


----------



## wasabi

*Here we go AGAIN! It's been 3 weeks of gloom and rain. I think in these three weeks, I've seen the sun 3 times. *


----------



## spdrdr

*No Sun in Hawaii!!!*

Wasabi, Please don't tell me the sun stays away for weeks at a time . .We're planning our 1st trip in early May. . . . 

There's a whole lot of rain & overcast with temps in the 40's here today - so much for spring so far! Glenda


----------



## wasabi

> Wasabi, Please don't tell me the sun stays away for weeks at a time . .We're planning our 1st trip in early May. . .



May should be perfect!


----------



## pckouris

Thank you, Texasgirl! I think the worst is over.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Our weather here is just nice at the moment. We are heading into autumn so its not too hot and not too cold. yesterday we had an average of 28 degrees and today will be 30. (by the way its celcius not farenheit so we arent talking like crazy people) Thats in Adelaide anyway. up north in Queesnland though theres just been cyclone Larry come through and destroyed a lot of houses and 90% of banana and sugar crops so the prices of them have gone through the roof and in a couple of days we are expecting cyclone Wati to come through and hit the same region  

Anyway hope your all well

Luv Kim


----------



## callie

Stay safe, girls!!


----------



## Claire

This afternoon we picked up a friend from the airport.  It was a bit of a laugh.  It was bitter cold and damp this morning, but I swear if you drive a half hour in any direction, you'd find yourself in at least a half-foot of snow.  For some reason, we were spared.  He was astonished that there was no snow here.  I actually like snow, but not this time of year.  I'm ready for spring.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Sunny today with a high of 42 degree......yippee.  Maybe well get rid of all this snow mother nature piled on us.  They predict it'll all be gone by Friday.  Unfort., we'll have to deal with the slushy mess it'll leave behind.  Hopefully, this will be our last episode of snow. I'm a 70 to 80 degree kind of gal.


----------



## SierraCook

Today it was 62 degrees here!!  I also saw a flock of evening grosbeaks.  We usually only see them as they migrate north to Canada.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

In the Chicago area, it snowed last night. About an inch. Right now its cold as heck and everything is covered in a white blanket.


----------



## pdswife

The sunshine is out!   Very pretty.   It rained a lot last night and all the water drips are glittering.


----------



## buckytom

it's springtime!! 
i'm sweating my butt off from a little lunchtime shopping.
i walked about 17 blocks and 5 avenues to radio city for "barney" tickets, then another 17 blocks and another ave. to fao schwartz (may the schwartz be with you) for birthday gifts, then 6 avenues back to work. i must have passed 1000 bars and restaurants, including "my" pub, but i was a good boy.
i occasionally forget how cool this city is. 
and like the swallows to capistrano, the streets are packed with tourists. the women with crazed looks of purpose, their hubbies dazed and confused, and the kiddies trailing behind, perpetually looking up.


and hiya sc, good to see you back!!!! how's the course going?


----------



## Michelemarie

Here in Chicago, all the snow from this morning melted, then it snowed, quickly turned to rain then just gloom. Right now I feel like I'm in a snow globe, the flakes are coming down fast - and boy, are they big!


----------



## SierraCook

After having 50 and 50 degree temps. over the last few days, it is now snowing and 35 degrees F.


----------



## wasabi

*4 weeks of RAIN! Enough already!*


----------



## kadesma

It's been sunny and spring like though cool all day, now it's COLD!!! 

kadesma


----------



## Cheese-lovers

I hate the weather here in OZ cause4 it keeps changing from hot to cold and back again.   but its not as bad as the rest of oz.   there are cyclones in Queensland, Floods in the mid-north and changing weather evrywhere else.

luv Krysten


----------



## kadesma

It's overcast and getting windy

kadesma


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Another update from the Aussie weather bureau  We have another tropical cyclone on its way. This time its name is Brenda and its heading for the Kimberleys. Maybe it doesnt like me lol. Recovery teams and reconstruction teams (sent by our tv station) have been sent to queensland to help clean and rebuild the city of Innisvale and its surrounding suburbs. It will take a while and a lot of money but you know well survive (as the song also suggests lol) They have also started to clean up the flooding in mid-north south australia (our state!) and the weather still hasnt got hot again! But then again we are heading into winter. "Krysten": I hope the cyclone doesnt know that Kim is short for Kimberley coz i dont wanna lose my friend  

Luv Kim & Krysten


----------



## SierraCook

The weather keeps changing from rain to snow and back again.  I am ready for some sun.  It has been raining or snowing for 9 days now.


----------



## mrsmac

We had a sudden cold snap but its warmed up again now and is in the high 20s (C). Its mid Autumn but today feels like summer in Sydney.


----------



## licia

We are having wonderful weather from low to high 70's. We could really use some rain. The weather man said we are 3 inches short of what we need, but I would think it is more here. We've only had a drizzle in over a month.


----------



## texasgirl

Cloudy the last few days. It's been in the 80's. It's nice right now at 63.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Sorry its been a while and a lot has happened.   Brenda hit the west coast and has created a lot of damage.   Instead of going to the kimbeleys likie origionaly suggested it made a trun and hit an unsuspecting city head on causeing a lot of damage.   after starting out there it headed lower towards gascoigne and is still being annoying by raining all the time.   I thought it wanted kim but apparently it wants me instead.   The team that was sent to clean up the mess in Queensland is being treated to a concert at Dreamworld by INXS and are really looking forward to it.   Down here its been raining a lot and was like totally freezing yesterday.   I guess that the hot weather is finally gon ewhich i am hapopy about.   More later Bye fo now.

Luv Krysten


----------



## texasgirl

Storms!! Not bad though. Some high winds, thunder and lightening.


----------



## licia

TG, if you get rain, send it to us.  The weather is beautiful, but we need rain big time. We can only water 2 days a week before 10am and after 4pm. We have to water about 2 acres to keep it looking nice and that isn't possible as dry as it's been.  Also, we live on a hill, so lots of it doesn't stay.


----------



## texasgirl

licia said:
			
		

> TG, if you get rain, send it to us. The weather is beautiful, but we need rain big time. We can only water 2 days a week before 10am and after 4pm. We have to water about 2 acres to keep it looking nice and that isn't possible as dry as it's been. Also, we live on a hill, so lots of it doesn't stay.


 
I'll see what I can do


----------



## ronjohn55

It looks like it's beautiful outside. Of course, I wouldn't know, since I'm stuck in an office with NO WINDOWS nearby....  

John


----------



## SierraCook

So, much for Easter and Spring.  It has snowed 4 inches at my house since this morning.  Luckily, it is supposed to end tomorrow.  This morning I had green grass and now it is all covered with the white stuff.


----------



## mudbug

ay yi yi, Sierra!  We're havin' what I call San Diego weather here - in the mid 70s and no humidity.  Spring is a fickle mistress, though.  She could have an ugly mood swing at any moment.


----------



## SierraCook

I was watching a Braves game.  They were playing in Atlanta and the weather looked absolutely gorgeous.  People were in short sleeves, shorts, and enjoying the sunny weather.  All I have done outside today is shovel snow and clean it off the satellite dish.


----------



## mudbug

It's all relative.  We went to the movies this morning.  I wore long pants and a sweatshirt and HH wore shorts and flip flops.  

Think of this - you live among beautiful mountains and I live among houses that all look the same.


----------



## SierraCook

That is very true, mudbug!! Thanks for making me feel better. I must admit I love the view on the way back and forth to work everyday. Here is a picture for you.


----------



## licia

We were supposed to hit 90 today and we must have gotten close. DGS was the first swimmer of the season. The water is still too cold for me, but if the temp stays hot, it will be ok soon.


----------



## texasgirl

It's 92 here. It's pretty though. Still need more rain. Doesn't look like we're going to get any this week either.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Bah! Its getting freezing outside now. Last week it was warm and people were walking around in thongs and t-shirts and stuff and now im sitting in my room with ugg-boots on, long pants and my woolen jumper that is supposed to be for school. Yup thats right, im that cold ive resorted to wearing my school uniform during the holidays!

Cya
Luv Kim


----------



## Ken

Cheese-lovers said:
			
		

> Bah! Its getting freezing outside now.


 
Define "freezing". Remember, you're talking to a Canadian....


----------



## Claire

Our wx has been highly irregular.  Last Friday we were in full winter weather gear, this past Friday, shorts and sleeveless shirts, yesterday fighting freezing rain.  Typical spring, I guess.


----------



## kadesma

cold, sun then it ducks behind some clouds...bah humbug!!

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Blah!  That about sums it up.  We had beautiful sunny 80+ degree weather on Friday and Saturday....minus the tornado warnings when the storm moved in on Friday night. We were expecting the worse yesterday late afternoon and evening as the weather channel was showing tornados but it ended up going around us which still amazes me.


----------



## mudbug

Cloudy, rainy, and about 25 degrees colder than it was yesterday.

Stayed home today to work, just finished, and now I'm going to curl up on the couch and watch a chick movie - perfect occupation for a yuk day like today.


----------



## texasgirl

91, with the heat index 96. I want my pool baaaaaaacckkk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

We broke a record yesterday by 7 degrees. It was 101 in Dallas!! We're suppose to do it again today. Too hot, too soon!!
They had rolling blackouts in some of the cities to conserve the electric. I don't understand that at all.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its sunny out but still kind of chilly.  I even had to turn the heat on for a few to take the chill out of the house.  Its suppose to get up to 71 degrees today!  They are suppose to finally deliver and install my granite counter top today.  So I'm sitting her patiently waiting.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

you can send some of that heat this way.....


----------



## texasgirl

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> you can send some of that heat this way.....


 
I would love to!!!


----------



## ArticKatt

its in the low 70's here not sure what the temp is in F but its supposed to be 20c here today. its so sunny. we have had a little rain but not enough. if its this warm already I think we might be in for another hot dry summer. I have to start watering already and its to early to do much planting. but the thyme in the rock garden out front is really starting to come back. I do hope it covers a lot more of the rocks this year. if not I will add a couple more plants.I wonder if my morning glories will come back or if I will need to buy a couple more plants there as well. I am not going to plant as many this year thats for sure LOL I was over taken by them last year. But boy were they pretty. The plant was so heavy that it took down the trellus. LOL


----------



## kadesma

sunny and bright, were off to breakfast or brunch then the nursery to get plants for the front, next sunny day, the patio. Ahh growing and flowering plants. 

kadesma


----------



## Raven

It's Raining! It's Pouring! Woo HOO!!
We are like 27 inches below normal so we desperately NEEDED this rain.  And thank goodness that we got lots of heavy rain with nothing more severe than a little hail.  







~ Raven ~


----------



## SizzlininIN

Wow Raven!   

Its suppose to get up to 74 today with partly cloudy skies.  Its a little nippy out still being its only 10:00 am here.  Hopefully, it'll be another beautiful day.  It was gorgeous yesterday and I spent 12 hours working out in my yard.


----------



## texasgirl

It's raining here too!! We really need it also.


----------



## corazon

rain rain go away...
It's supposed to be beautiful this weekend.


----------



## Michelemarie

Very nice in the Chicago are - around 70 and sunny.


----------



## licia

Low to mid 80's the next few days and 50% chance of rain tomorrow.  We really need some rain, but I know those who work don't want it on their day off.  We've had some high temps but the breezes have been great and the humidity quite low.  Very comfortable.


----------



## kadesma

It was about 80 yesterday, so I got plants, today the sun comes and goes with a t-storm chance..go figure 


kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

We have storms again!! There are already Tornado watches west. Tornado warnings south. These storms are moving Northeast, my way. I hope they go around. I don't want this at all!! They are predicting an outbreak of Tornados tonight for all of us. Jeez, we need rain, not twisters!!  Anyone in Oklahoma and Arkansas, Raven... Watch out, it's coming that way next!!


----------



## wasabi

83 degrees, sunny and warm.


----------



## Raven

Thanks TG, yeah I've been watching the radar all day and keeping an eye to the sky so-to-speak.

We got about 4 inches in 2 hours here and flooded one area like it hasn't done since 1978. (of course back then there was 4 feet of water INSIDE a K-Mart so thankfully it didn't get that bad this time but almost).

~ Raven ~


----------



## texasgirl

Thankfully, we did not get anything rough here either. It stayed north of us. They had 100 mph winds, and downburst. Damaged a lot of buildings and homes.


----------



## amber

Checking in from Maine, where today we had a high of 59 degrees, but a promising upper 60's for tomorrow The sun feels great!


----------



## kadesma

warm, sunny, light breeze, about 80..just right 

kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

Very windy today and chilly.  Its rained off and on.  I think it got into the high 50's.  I think tomorrow is suppose to be much nicer......at least I hope so.


----------



## Barb33

Is anyone from Mass? if you are, you know the weather can change from hot cold and visa versa in any of the four seasons. Two days ago we nearly had frost. Today, we are high 70's. Go figure?


----------



## jkath

Currently 57 this morning (8:26am). I love a nice cool breeze!

Barb - GB is from Mass - you'll see him a lot!


----------



## babyhuggies

_Right now in Prince George BC, it is pouring rain and about  11c not looking like a great day for a campout sleepover for 7 -15 year old  girls  guess that means they will be coming in the house...._


----------



## Michelemarie

It has been raining here since Wednesday night and the forecast is for rain until this Wednesday night. I'm not complaining to loud though, I have become a slave to my lawn (new seed and patch to replace damage from drought last year) so the rain is giving me a break. My toddler son; however, hates being indoors - crabby baby = crabby mommy!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Same here Michelemarie.....let it rain.....less watering I have to do.  Although I would like a break on Sunday from it.

Today: Showers
hi 47º - lo 42º


----------



## Barb33

We too are expecting rain till Wed. I think everyone with this weather is crabby!! I am


----------



## Barb33

it's stiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllll rainingggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Barb33 said:
			
		

> it's stiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllll rainingggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!


It must be going around, as we're had rain for several days now too, here in the Toronto area.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Our weather is crap.   Its autum and cold and going to start to rain all the time and me and kim have colds and they suck. (yep it sure sucks having to work with a cold. Oh well great excuse to take time off ^_^ )(or you could go to starbucks and get a nice hot coffee or a double choc chip frappie coz their nice and the only starbucks we have here is just near your work)  Anyways hating our weather and wishing we were elsewhere.

luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## kadesma

Bright sun,in the 90's, so nice to be warm at last 

kadesma


----------



## Barb33

HEY MASS. The sun is out today!!!!!yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## mudbug

*cringing from all the looks I will get from the New England folks*

It's gorgeous here.  Low humidity, some clouds and wind, but lovely temps.


----------



## Ripliancum

If they let me leave work, I'd tell you what its like outside.  I think its nice and sunny.  A perfect day to go out and play!  Except I'm stuck inside!


----------



## middie

Raining here... AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!
For about 2 weeks now.
GRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Piccolina

The rain has tappered off here today (yeah!), but the sky is still full of grey clouds which give the air that "it could pour again" feeling to it.


----------



## texasgirl

95 degrees. It's getting hot.


----------



## Raven

Sunny, Clear, Hot 91º (32.7 c) and dry 26% Humidity.

My tomatoes and cucumbers are loving it. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## Cheese-lovers

well our weather has taken a turn for the worse. We are sarting to get cold weather and im hating it. 

luv kim


----------



## cara

the sun is back again!
she disappeared right in time for the weekend to make place for rain and wind... in some areas it was real bad, one man was killed by a broken tree...

but today everything looks bright and peaceful again ;o)


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its a bit chilly here this morning but sunny.  Its suppose to get up around 68 today but with the sun I bet it gets a little warmer.  Thankfully no rain in the forecast so I can get outside and do all my yard work after I finish up cleaning up here inside and doing the laundry and ......etc.... "A Woman's Work Is Never Done"!


----------



## kadesma

After last weeks hot weather, it is now cold, breezy and raining..Bahhhh
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

We are still in need of lots of rain!! The lake is still down 7 feet. And now, we're going into the 90's.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hey Tex.....lots of left over water here......the river just down the way is still flooded.......you want it shipped UPS or Fed Ex


----------



## IcyMist

Please send some of that rain south to Florida.  It is hot, hot, hot, and then it gets hot.  We are also having a lot of fires around the state and my poor yard is nothing but sand.  

Yesterday the high was 89 degrees and today should be at least that.  I WANT COOL WEATHER!!!!


----------



## SierraCook

We have had the wackiest  weather lately.  It has been cold all week.  The low temps have been below freezing and the highs have been in the 50's.  Yesterday, it snowed 2 inches at my house.  I feel sorry for the campers and everyone trying to enjoy this weekend.


----------



## licia

We finaly got some rain - only 1/2 inch but we will take what we can get. We are several inches short of what we need and everything is quite dry.


----------



## Angie

At 7:23pm, it's 89* and sunny.  Pretty warm for Iowa this early in the season.


----------



## callie

6:45 mountain time...it's rainy, still, and chilly (40 degrees).  Beautiful!!


----------



## texasgirl

It was 89 today. We heard some loud thundering and went outside. It was cloudy and smelled like rain, but, nothing. Hopefully, we will get some soon. This drought is killing us.


----------



## Piccolina

It's so warm and sunny outside...I'd say about 30+, with very little breeze. The sky is a bit smoggy, but not so much that it feels like you're walking around in a haze. The laundry that I put out to dry was done in an hour - you've got to like that!


----------



## mudbug

Hot, hot, hot.  In the 90s at least.  101 on my car's temperature gauge thingy when I got into it to come home tonight.

I've got the air on and all the ceiling fans (8) going as we speak.

No clue on what to wear to work tomorrow - more of the same, and I've already worn the outfit in which hardly anything has to touch my skin.


----------



## SierraCook

Today the high temp. was 78 degrees and the low was 32 degrees.  A sweatshirt in the morning and shortsleeves by the afternoon. But at least it is not snowing like on last Saturday.


----------



## Claire

I don't know about you, Angie, but I was NOT ready for 4th of July weekend over Memorial Day weekend!  We hit 90 and I got so lethargic I didn't even want to walk the block to an activity I really wanted to do!  I'm not set up for the hot weather  .... no A/C, but we usually do not need it but for a few weeks in July/Aug.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

the weather down under is kinda chilly but its all good coz we have these cool new yr 12 seniors jumpers to keep us nice and warm.   THE DEVILS DAY WAS FUN.   666!!!   666!!!   666!!!   666!!!   666!!!   666!!!

luv Kim and Krysten 

(notice the 6 666's)(now its 7 you bum)


----------



## Angie

6:38pm CT and it's 81* and sunny.  I did have to spend an hour in the basement at work though....tornado warning!


----------



## Piccolina

Sunny, with a hint of breeze and a few random groupings of clouds floating about. I'd guess it's around +25


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its beautiful and sunny right now.  Had a hint of drizzle earlier but thats all gone now.  Its suppose to be in the high 80's today.


----------



## pdswife

It's going to rain this afternoon but.. the sun is out and the sky is blue right now!!


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> It's going to rain this afternoon but.. the sun is out and the sky is blue right now!!


I wonder if our skies traded places, earlier I'd thought it could go either way, but now the sky is almost cloud-less and it's got to be up near 30 degrees


----------



## Alix

Our weather could best be described as weird today. It was cold and drizzly until about 1/2 an hour ago. It is now sunny and warming up. Hmmm. I had planned on making some rainy day type foods, but may have to change my plans a bit. Rats.


----------



## Piccolina

Alix said:
			
		

> Our weather could best be described as weird today. It was cold and drizzly until about 1/2 an hour ago. It is now sunny and warming up. Hmmm. I had planned on making some rainy day type foods, but may have to change my plans a bit. Rats.


 Alix, that's not weird, it's just Alberta


----------



## The Z

10:00am

93 degrees F / 34 C
Partly Cloudy
slight breeze


----------



## pdswife

I wanna be where Z is!!!


----------



## The Z

It's a little cooler today than it's been.  We've had highs of 104-107F lately.  Today it's only expected to get to about 95 with maybe a few sprinkles later.


----------



## pdswife

104 might be a little hot.. but I'd deal with it.  I am oh so ready for summer!!


----------



## Alix

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Alix, that's not weird, it's just Alberta


 
Isn't that the truth...sometimes I can only shake my head. Dang prairies!


----------



## The Z

I just know that it's going to be like this for the next 5 months, which is fine... I don't mind the heat, but it kinda keeps you from doing many activities outdoors.  The transitional seasons are better here for that.


----------



## pdswife

Well, you're always welcome to come here to cool down.  Seattle isn't as exciting as Vegas but... it has it's good points.


----------



## The Z

The Northwest is one of the few parts of the country I haven't visited.  I would like to get there one day.


----------



## spdrdr

Tennessee is the place to be! Started out around 50 degrees this morning and is 80 degrees on the back deck now with a slight cooling breeze - the golf course is humming and everything is green as can be. . . . .ahhhhhhh - What am i doing inside on the 'puter - bye    - Glenda


----------



## sattie

Too FREAKING HOT!!!!    Who ever is hogging  all the cool air, STOP!!


----------



## BigDog

Mid to upper 80s, with high 50's or low 60's for humidity. Ick!


----------



## amber

We have a spring Noreaster on the way, so alot of rain for the next few days.  Thankfully it's not winter or else we would be shoveling!


----------



## Michelemarie

Absolutely beautiful in the Chicago area. Around 80ish, with a nice breeze - cooling down a bit at night. I wish the whole summer would stay this way!


----------



## cara

summer arrived!


----------



## pdswife

sattie said:
			
		

> Too FREAKING HOT!!!!    Who ever is hogging  all the cool air, STOP!!



Please take some of ours... and send some nice warm stuff here.

This is the second weekend in a row that our camping trip has been put off because of coldish rainy weather.  BOOOOO!!!


----------



## texasgirl

It is dry, wind is 9mph and 98 degrees!! pds, PLEASE, send some of that here!! My aunt said she would try to bring it with her from Spokane next month.


----------



## The Z




----------



## texasgirl

The Z said:
			
		

>


 
You too, huh?


----------



## The Z

Yup... sounds like yours.
98 degrees, 8% humidity, 9 mph breeze

(we don't consider it to be 'hot' until it breaks 105, however)


----------



## licia

We are finally getting some good rain, although it comes with tropical storm warnings.  A few years ago DH put a metal roof on our house and it sounds so good to know there will be rain over the hot spots from the fires, to go in the aquifer and to water and refresh everything.  Our tea party may have to be rescheduled.


----------



## liketobake

Kind of muggy, cloudy 26 degrees C. Was raining earlier.


----------



## licia

It surprises me the different weather that comes with a tropical storm, rain in bands with beautiful sunshine and clear blue skies in between, then dark clouds and more rain.  I suppose what is most surprising is that I've lived with it all my life and it still amazes me.  Today it is very clear and beautiful. Temps are forecast for the 80's. Another day in Paradise.


----------



## texasgirl

It's 91 and humid. And there this stuff falling from the sky, not sure what it is, it's clear and wet. Every once in a while, there is a loud noise that sounds like big truck coming through. Anyone know what it could be???


----------



## pdswife

The sun is out!!!!


----------



## wasabi

Feels Like:	 85°	 	Dewpoint:	 63°
Barometer:	 30.00 in and falling	 	Wind:	 NE 13 mph
Humidity:	 49%	 	Sunrise:	 5:50 am
Visibility:	 10 mi	 	Sunset:	 7:15 pm


Typical summer day in Hawaii.


----------



## amber

It was 81 and dry today, but suppose to be in the 90's and humid   Oh how I hate 90's and humidity.  Closing myself in this room with a/c this weekend


----------



## kadesma

_At 11 tonight it was 86. It was hot all day_
_kadesma _


----------



## SierraCook

Sunny and 83 degrees F.  Shorts weather.  Which is great considering a couple of weekends ago it snowed!!


----------



## kadesma

_It's about 89 outside, my kitchen with oven and stove going is about 110   _

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

I thoughtfully told HH he need not stand over the grill in 95 degree weather to cook our tenderloin.  It's in the oven right now, but the AC is on, the curtains are closed, and all is well.


----------



## amber

Currently it is 75 degrees

humidity is 65%

Today it was really hot, around 90, and humid  Yep,AC weather for me.


----------



## SierraCook

Very smoky.  A 2,000 acre forest and sagebrush fire just was contained about 5 air miles to the east of my house.  Now a fire burning in Nevada is sending more smoke our way.  During the last bout of lightning we had 13 fires on my ranger district, but none of them got larger than 3 acres.  The good thing is that the temperatures have been in the high 80's.


----------



## licia

Our weather has looked a little threatening, enough to put off the shuttle launch twice already. We haven't had rain, but the clouds have looked quite foreboding. As for myself, I enjoy what we've had - the temp is a bit milder, not so much hot sun. I was able to do some gardening over the weekend. I think there is a bit of a chance of rain today.


----------



## SierraCook

59 degrees F. at 11 pm.  The perfect sleeping weather.  This morning the low temp. was 48 degrees F. and the high temp. was 90 degrees F.  Today, we had high wispy clouds, but no T-storms like the ones we had over the weekend.


----------



## BigJim

working on my tan here in Kingsburg today it was 105. I won`t have to work
to hard. It will 107 tomorrow.


----------



## erinmself

It's nice and warm and sunny outside with only a little cloud cover. I think when I moved to England I brought Colorado's weather here. I heard it has rained a lot in Colorado lately so I guess that is where England's weather went.


----------



## SizzlininIN

It pouring down rain as I type.  Forecast is High of 77 with heavy rain.  I planned on spending the day inside texturing a wall in the kitchen anyway so let it rain let it rain.  Plus I won't have to water the garden or flowers.


----------



## liketobake

It is cool and cloudy here. 16 degrees C.


----------



## TATTRAT

HOT...and Humid...


----------



## texasgirl

IT'S HOT!!! 98 and the heat index is 101.
And just in time for my family reunion, this weekend, it's going to be in the triple digits!! ARGH!!!


----------



## kadesma

_Sunday it was 104, today only 93 and heading up for the weekend...Finally I can spend time outside without a sweater _
_kadesma _


----------



## amber

Weird weather for us the past couple of days.  Violent thunderstorms, hail, high winds, heavy rain...but hey at least it's warm, around 80 today but suppose to get around 90 in the coming days, and humid.  Love 80, can't stand 90 and humid.  But I'm not complaining because it's better than another six months of winter!


----------



## Tartine

70-72° F, sunny with occasional clouds. We're lucky it doesn't rain because It ALWAYS rain in Belgium...


----------



## Piccolina

It's warmish out, perhaps around 28+, but it's been very gray and rainy all day. Just went to take the trash out and I spyed some slugs hopping a ride on the garbage can. They might be enjoying the wetness, but I'd rather have sun


----------



## jkath

I'll trade you, Jessica!
We're currently dealing with 98 degrees f. 



yuck!


----------



## TATTRAT

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> HOT...and Humid...


 



same again.........


----------



## Piccolina

> I'll trade you, Jessica!
> We're currently dealing with 98 degrees f.



Sure thing Jkath, just let me know were you`d like to meet up and exchange weather (I might need a U-Haul to deliver all this rain if it keeps up at this rate)


----------



## mudbug

Raining buckets here after a hot hot sticky day.  HH will be "heartbroken" that he can't cut the grass tonight when he gets home.


----------



## kats

Wonderful! Sunny, not a single cloud in the sky!


----------



## Constance

We finally got a good rain last night, and more this morning. The ground was so dry it sucked it up like a sponge.
It's a million dollar rain for our farmers, as the corn is tassling and starting to make ears now. 
The sun's out now. It's 85 degrees with 95% humidity. Thank heaven for air conditioning.


----------



## texasgirl

Hot again. It was 102.


----------



## liketobake

Cloudy and cold. Here it is 15 degrees C or 63 degrees F.
http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## crewsk

It's 88F here with 58.8% humidity. It has been rather hazy out every day this week. The real feel temp is 94F.


----------



## AriesGirl71

It is 82 degrees out and sooo muggy.. I swear u could cut the air with a knife. It is awful!!! I hate it.. where is my 70 degree weather!!????LOL


----------



## texasgirl

AriesGirl71 said:
			
		

> It is 82 degrees out and sooo muggy.. I swear u could cut the air with a knife. It is awful!!! I hate it.. where is my 70 degree weather!!????LOL


 
I'll trade you 
It's 104 today and no breeze. The air is just still!!!


----------



## kadesma

_it's hot hot hot and not a breeze so you feel as if you can draw a breath. No way this chicken is grilling steaks outside, son in law is a heat hound so he gets the job _

_kadesma_


----------



## Little Miss J

Its cold here, overcast but not raining at the moment, but very damp.  I am rugged up and drinking my peppermint tea!


----------



## Bangbang

Was 95 here today....to hot to cook. Ughhhhhh


----------



## mish

*BANG BANG!!!*

Where have you been?


----------



## mish

Whew. Could it get any hotter! I'd like to lie down in a tub of J-E-L-L-O.. 





*You know it's really hot when...*


----------



## kadesma

mish said:
			
		

> Whew. Could it get any hotter! I'd like to lie down in a tub of J-E-L-L-O..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You know it's really hot when...*


Jello?  humm, lemon or lime?  

kadesma


----------



## mish

kadesma said:
			
		

> Jello? humm, lemon or lime?
> 
> kadesma


 
As long as it's cold and jiggly, I'm not picky, kads.


----------



## kats

Hot, hot, hot.

San Diego is like a oven. I would love it if I were a turkey!


----------



## bethzaring

We had 95 degrees F yesterday and predicted the same today.  We have a slight (5 mph) breeze and low humidity ( 40-50%).  If the hay dries today, we will be getting in our second cutting.  You may want to look for me in the obits!


----------



## middie

Hot hot hot... and HUMID. I'll be in the pool.


----------



## jkath

here too, middie. quite sticky.
'spose to be in the low 100's all week.
However, this morning I saw a rainbow! Turns out there's t-storms around, but the precipitation is so fine that it evaporates before it hits us!


----------



## ArticKatt

*Hot Hot Hot*

Toronto:

its 35c here and the humidex is like 44c or something like that. it not and sticky and I hate it. I am hungery but its going to be something already made. I think I have some seafood salad in the fridge. I bought it but not sure if any of its left. LOL if its there I am having a sandwich and thats it. Hard to eat in this heat.


----------



## crewsk

It's 92F here today. I haven't been outside since around 8:30 this morning & I don't want to go out there.


----------



## rickell

*hot*

Kansas City,   104 sunny index is 110.

To hot for me


----------



## wasabi

*Or, just another beautiful day in paradise.*


----------



## AriesGirl71

93 degrees.. heat index 96 degrees.. humidity is 40%. It is so hot!!!!


----------



## vagriller

Hot, and getting hotter!


----------



## licia

96 yesterday - 91 today.  I bought one of those misting systems today and will put it on the deck so we can enjoy the outdoors even in the heat.


----------



## mudbug

same sticky story here.   And more promised for tomorrow.

What can one wear that doesn't touch skin?


----------



## middie

It's 93 here so with the heat index factored in it feels like it's 99


----------



## crewsk

mudbug said:
			
		

> What can one wear that doesn't touch skin?


 

Air maybe?


----------



## liketobake

Nice, sunny, and not too hot.

20 degrees C
68 degrees F


----------



## kadesma

_Hot and muggy patio temp says 104  But at least you don't have to hear me whine about being cold _

kadesma


----------



## Bangbang

mish said:
			
		

> *BANG BANG!!!*
> 
> Where have you been?


 
I remodeled my house a year ago and MY PC never got hooked up since then. Ughhh Other things goin  on too. I hope to resolve these isuues soon.


----------



## pdswife

Warm and sunny!

My chickens have decided that they rule the roost and have been very mean to Lily Lily queen of cats lately.. so she's sleeping in my window box.  It's in a warm sunny spot and she looks so cute laying there in all the ivy.


----------



## texasgirl

104 again, heat index was 110. Just in time for a new job where I was outside most of the day!!LOL
Oh well, I'll be able to lose weight now. WOOHOO!!


----------



## marygio

It's Hot, Hot, Hot!
87 with heat index of 95....  Actually not so bad since tomorrow will be 92 with a heat index of 106.  

Anyone want to trade places?

Marygio


----------



## BlueCat

I don't think you'd want to trade places with me.  It is 95° with a heat index of 110°.

BC


----------



## TATTRAT

The mercury finnaly diped below 90 atleast.....tommorow the "heat index" is supposed to be 110


----------



## mrsmac

COLD WINDY AND WET!!!! Just in contrast to the northern hemisphere!! Its a really dismal day here, first day of school after the holidays too.


----------



## texasgirl

107 today. I forgot how hot it gets here in the summer. We've been lucky the last few years. It rarely got to a 100.


----------



## kadesma

_Yesterday, it reached 106, today, feels about the same, but If I don't look it's not so bad  Time to try the pool._

_kadesma_


----------



## TATTRAT

I was sweating like Mike Tyson in a spellin bee today...think it hit 108 with the heat index, and of course 100% humidity.


----------



## skilletlicker

Temp 100F 
Forecast -  more of the same with increasing humidity.

I ran across a post from the guy from Whitehorse, Yukon Canada.  Looked it up, and the average summer temperature is 71.6 degrees.


----------



## cloudybutnice

90F and rising.


----------



## Half Baked

95 today but it is supposed to rain on Saturday...crossing fingers.


----------



## crewsk

It's 80F right now & humidity is 64.6%. It's supposed to get up to 96F & maybe rain.


----------



## kyles

It's about 95F here today, it's set to be the hottest July day since 1911!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

_it got to 108 yesterday then about 2 this morning i woke to thunder,lightening and a rain that cleaned up everything and left it smelling new..Today we took a ride to get out of the heat and where we went  in the foothills it was only about 78-80 with a nice cool breeze and yet nice and warm in the sun. Got back home to more HEAT paper said it would be another 105-6 day._

_kadesma _


----------



## middie

It was only about 85 here but the humimdity and dew points were pretty low so it didn't feel too bad. Right now it's probably in the upper 70's.


----------



## wasabi

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I was sweating like Mike Tyson in a spellin bee today....


----------



## Raven

104 here yesterday and we had an electical substation blow up from the strain.  Now our electric company is asking everyone to conserve as much power as possible to prevent equipment failure and rolling blackouts.

We're rationing our power till this passes.  If it's not 100% needed, off it goes.

~ Raven ~


----------



## SizzlininIN

Pretty dark and scary out there right now.  Especially with the rumbling of thunder rolling in.  

*Today:* Occasional thunderstorms - possibly severe. Storms may produce large hail and strong winds. High 88F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.


----------



## crewsk

It's 79F right now & humidity is 66.5%. It's supposed to get up to 94F.


----------



## PA Baker

It's not supposed to be quite as hot today but with the humidity it's just as uncomfortable as the 98 degree temps we've had the last few days.  I'm ready for a nice, chilly fall day!


----------



## TATTRAT

More of the same....hot!


----------



## FryBoy

*Hermosa Means Beautiful*

It's 73 degrees at the moment in Hermosa Beach, clear, low humidity and soft ocean breezes with little morning fog still hanging on -- but it's still early and will probably reach about 78 to 80 by mid-afternoon:


----------



## pdswife

Warm and getting warmer!
It's going to be a nice hot weekend for us here in Seattle!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:
			
		

> Warm and getting warmer!
> It's going to be a nice hot weekend for us here in Seattle!


 

My aunt, that is from Spokane, is down for her annual visit and our reunion. She called me yesteday with some really nice 4 letter words for our 107 degrees   She just cracks me up!! She was born and raised here, but, has been up there for the last 40 or so years.


----------



## Banana Brain

Hot and dark.


----------



## SierraCook

Hot, muggy, and thunderstorms.  I can smell the rain coming.  I am keeping one ear listening to the outside.  The first crack of thunder and I am off the computer.


----------



## kadesma

_We had the rain,thunder and lightening on tuesday night, now it's hot and humid, hard to catch your breath tonight...Boy do I dread tomorrow, we begin the cleaning out of mom's mobile home..Not looking forward to this at all._

_kadesma _


----------



## crewsk

It's 72F, lightly raining, & humidity is 84.6%. The high for today is only 89F whit showers off & on.


----------



## mudbug

Please, please Mother N. - bring on the rain and cool us off, willya?


----------



## BreezyCooking

The Three H's describe it perfectly - Hot, Humid, Hideous.


----------



## Bangbang

Sunny and 83. Very nice day but maybe storms later.


----------



## sattie

Bangbang... please send us some storms!!! It is still hot, muggy, and the air just smothers you when you go outside! Relief please!


I'm meelting!  I'm meeeellting!!!


----------



## kadesma

_Hot and muggy..The heat never lets up, even at 3 this morning I stepped outside and it was like a furnace..Our pool water is at 93 degrees, it's like a warm bath!!!_

_kadesma _


----------



## wasabi

Right now it's nice and sunny and hot. Looks like a tropical storm will pass us by sometime during the week end. If it doesn't change direction, we should get muggy weather and maybe a little rain from this system.


----------



## wasabi

It's here.


----------



## Half Baked

We have a 96 degree afternoon with nary a breeze.  

50% chance of rain tomorrow...crossing fingers.

Take care Wasabi, stay safe.


----------



## kadesma

_It's about 93 today and after the 11-12 days of  killer heat 100-112 it's like spring  The heat wave we had really did a number on the flowers,shrubs,garden veggies, they look so tired.._

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

kadesma, I heard on the radio that about 130 or so folks have died because of the heat out there.

My sympathies to all our California friends.  Try to keep cool.


----------



## amber

I also sympathize with those in California, and other areas that are having triple digit temps.  It's been hot here too, but 90 is about the hottest we've had so far, though our humidity is ridiculous.  We had thunderstorms today and lost power for about 20 minutes which was fine because it was daytime, though it got really hot without any fans or ac.  I was right in the middle of canning jam when the power went out   Managed to can it safely though, jars sealed just fine.


----------



## kadesma

mudbug said:
			
		

> kadesma, I heard on the radio that about 130 or so folks have died because of the heat out there.
> 
> My sympathies to all our California friends. Try to keep cool.


 Thanks mudbug, I have been. Yes the biggest number of deaths being in my county area..These were elderly, homeless and infirm who bless them didn't want to or couldn't afford to run their A/c units..The people here have set up or opend up places for them to come to that are cool so this is helping some.
We've had the a/c going night and day through all of this, stepping out side was like having a heavy rug thrown over your head with no air left, it almost gagged you. Today is much better..


----------



## cara

rain is pouring down..it's getting darker and darker, I had to switch on the light, although it's half ten in the morning..... 
by now it can stop raining... four weeks is enough.. *sigh*


----------



## DaCook

15ºC was the high, I think that is around 54ºF. Winter is near.


----------



## Chef_Jen

Rain...

theres a surprise


----------



## SierraCook

It sprinkled today.  Too bad that it was not more, it would have been great for the Ralston Fire on my national forest.  Today, was cooler than the past few days.  I had to put on a sweatshirt this evening.


----------



## buckytom

thank god sc, because the neighbor's wife was starting to get upset.  (j/k)

it is crappy and drizzly out here today. same goes for tomorrow. i didn't get the grass seed down on the bare patches in time, or otherwise, it would be a nice, cool, refreshing rain.


----------



## SierraCook




----------



## pdswife

rain... perfect for bear hunting.. at least that's what I'm told.


----------



## VeraBlue

It's still quite dark, but I hear light rain and drizzle on the street outside.   I expect some fog as I cross the TappanZee as well.   This is a day to stay home.


----------



## Alix

UGH. We've had rain for days now. I get a little cranky when I can't see some sun. Yesterday drizzled til early evening then the skies opened and we got about 2 inches in an hour. Its steady today and still nasty out. Cold too. I really don't like rain at this time of year. It messes with getting the garden harvested.


----------



## Robo410

rain and drizzle for the last two days.  high 60s/low 70s


----------



## Dina

It's been raining all week but today seems sunny expect no rain.  At least I can go out and garden a bit and kids can go on with their ball practice.


----------



## Katie H

Finally, the weather is becoming more agreeable.  After a typical summer of extremely high humidity (upper 80%) and temps topping 100 degrees F, we're finally being treated to nice low humidity (60%) and temps only about 75 degrees F.  It's invigorating and we were more than ready for the change.

It's sunny and beautiful today.  The sky is the most amazing shade of blue without a cloud.  Light breeze, too, once in a while.

My husband and I usually sit out on our big front porch in the evenings, so tonight should be just about perfect.  I'm truly a "fall" person.

Katie


----------



## bjcotton

It was partially sunny/cloudy yesterday with the high about 68F, then it rained during the night.  Going on noon here, it's 63F and overcast.  I got the gleaners into my garden just in time.  All the jalapenos [and plants] are gone and there isn't a ripe tomato to be seen.  Still have oodles of green tomatoes though and the gleaners will be back in a week or two.  Our local Food Basket has gleaners that'll come out and clear the garden for you...nice.


----------



## shpj4

Our weather here in the San Fernando Valley is in the 80's.  It is really nice out today in Southern California.

Will go for a swim later.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## LesleyP

Its been nice and sunny here today, I live right on the coast so i enjoyed a walk along the beach.

its getting colder in the evening though.


----------



## crewsk

It's been a beautiful sunny 76F here today. There's a really nice breeze that has just a little bit of that fall nip in it to make it perfect too.


----------



## pdswife

It is raining... and gray... and cold.  Paulie turned on the heat for the first time today...boo-hoo


----------



## axeldbljumps

*weather*

up here in CT it is clear, sparking and cool!


----------



## TATTRAT

It looks like the heavens could open up at anytime, but it feels AWESOME out, with a nice breeze to boot. I love when the kids go back to school, lets me know cool weather is on the way.


----------



## FryBoy

Glorious! The California coast has its best weather in late-September and October. This is from a few days ago, but today is just as nice:


----------



## mudbug

time to turn off the ceiling fans here and open the windows.  Yay.


----------



## shpj4

Here in Southern California the weather is great.  The San Fernando Valley is where I live and it is in the low 80's.

At night it cools down quite a bit and there is no humidity.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## Constance

This is the kind of weather that makes me feel be glad to be alive! It's beautiful crisp and cool, with nights in the 50's, and days in the 60's, low 70's.


----------



## kadesma

_Pretty good breez today, there is dust in the air. Cool, night should be in the 50's_

_kadesma _


----------



## wasabi

84, breezy and beautiful.


----------



## cara

it's kind of storm here... we just got rid of the outer part of our roof... 
but we won't get wet, it's just the isolation... ;o)


----------



## jkath

Here's a news photo from some orange crops near us. 
Yeah, you could say it's been chilly!


----------



## YT2095

gales at 90+ mph, we`ve lost some roof tiles already, a few friends have lost trees and sheds, one guy lost his entire roof! 
the rain is on and off too, but comes down sideways when it does (and really stings when it hits!).
outside temp 9.2c


----------



## Katie H

Oh, jkath, poor citrus fruits!  Talked to our daughter in Los Angeles a couple of days ago.  She and her husband were freezin' their baguettes off.  And, to top it off, the heating in their apartment broke.  They're newlyweds so they can keep each other warm.

We've gotten a bit of a warm-up here today.  That, after having 20s and 30s.  It's sunny and nearing 40 right now.  We're told it won't last long since snow is in the forecast for the weekend.  It's predicted but I never put much stock in the weatherman's predictions.  I just look out the window.  Sometimes that's more accurate.


----------



## Half Baked

Oh YT, those high winds are frightening...especially for the people walking the streets as the tiles are falling. Guess no one is mosying about though in that weather.

It is sad to see the California fruit freezing on the trees. This has been quite an ice storm but it just seemed to skip over Atlanta. It jumped from Alabama to east Georgia.

We are just having a grey day with an occasional drizzle.

JKath - I brought my Meyer Lemon inside and the living room smells so good.  The corner looks just like your avatar.


----------



## goboenomo

We had a drastic change in weather. We went from 11C down to -14C overnight and had a big ice storm. Some schools closed down. Not mine, but I didn't go anyways.  
Right now I'd say it's about -3 or so.. and still snowy.


----------



## StirBlue

jkath said:
			
		

> Here's a news photo from some orange crops near us.
> Yeah, you could say it's been chilly!


 
We would normally be getting our oranges from Florida but with the hurricanes they started buying oranges from Texas and California.  Texas has problems with wild fires. I think the other two fruit producing states are Mississippi and Hawaii.  But Hawaii has had problems with volcanoes and I don't know what's going on in Mississippi. 

We have a lot of peaches at the store right now.  Can you believe they have advertised cantelope on sale and it's winter?  What will we find in our Christmas stockings next year?  (at least they now have enough people to pick the apples in Washington.)

Oh and by the way, we are just having a regular old January day here in Illinois; little cold and a little snow.  Our weather is so boring that the weatherman was relating to the Illinois weather stories of the 70's.


----------



## Jikoni

cara said:
			
		

> it's kind of storm here... we just got rid of the outer part of our roof...
> but we won't get wet, it's just the isolation... ;o)


Wet and windy here. Cara, My friend lives next to Hannover and she was called to pick up her daughter from school early, apparently the storms are really bad, they are on 'Alert' basically. Keep well and hope the bad storm doesn't get to you. We missed it here I think.


----------



## YT2095

it is hitting parts of Europe pretty hard, ours started here at roughly 4am this morning, there are cars smashed with trees, and roofs like Caras here too.
this weather lately is Well Freaky!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Bitterly cold here........32 degrees!  I can only image the temperature shock for you and others in CA jkath.  I heard on one of my shows today to expect the prices of oranges, lemons and limes to go up in cost because of the cold weather CA is having. The prices of green peppers is finally coming down here .....they've been very high since Katrina. 


One of  my aunts lives in Bakersfield, CA....I should give her a call and see how she's bearing through it.


----------



## YT2095

32 degrees! wow, that`s a good day in my greenhouse mid summer! 

I fear you would freeze to death living in the UK


----------



## Jikoni

YT2095 said:
			
		

> it is hitting parts of Europe pretty hard, ours started here at roughly 4am this morning, there are cars smashed with trees, and roofs like Caras here too.
> this weather lately is Well Freaky!


Where in the UK do you live YT? I know, central, but where, my geography is bad, very bad. Yes the weather freaks me out, just hearing the howling wind outside is terrible. I am off back to the tropics(I wish!)


----------



## YT2095

11Kms west of Birmingham, in a town called Tipton.

and like yourself, I can tollerate most things weatherwise, but I hate the wind, Rain, Snow, Thunder storms etc... bring it on 
just leave the wind out the equasion


----------



## Jikoni

Birmingham area ?!All that windy stormy stuff taking place there? don't envy you. My outlaws(sorry in-laws) live in Bristol so was wondering. Anyway you two wrap up well and hope the wind dies out.


----------



## Cookboymanchild

YT 32 degrees may be in fahrenheit, we can all be awesome and work in celsius like everyone should


----------



## Aria

It's 22 degrees...forecast Lake Effect Snow.  The snow may be heavy and end late tomorrow Saturday.  Sunday should be better.  No snow in the forecast.  It's soup and homemade bread time for us.


----------



## hello there

Its about  4 degrees (Celsius) and very cloudy with a gentle breeze where I live ( west coast of BC.)


----------



## Constance

I heard on the news that our British and European friends had a terrible storm today! 
Please let us know how you are!


----------



## attie

It's 32C here today and very humid, lots of rain in the middle of Australia [most unusual] and still plenty of bush fires down south. Victoria has had over 1 million hectares [almost 4,000 sq miles] burnt out so far. We have fire fighters from New Zealand and Canada helping to try and control them but it's pretty hopless, they're just saving the towns in the path of the fires.


----------



## cara

Constance, Germany is still okay... some regions went off power, heard from a friend in another forum they didn't had power for 31h...

The German Railway "Bahn" stopped their transport in whole G, we had a friend stranded at Hannover station on her way to Berlin, she stayed with us for the night.. well, long time, no see, but I would have liked a better reason for this  

here at the Kronsberg a few houses lost their outer roofs... the houses are topped with concrete and over this there is the Isolation with a Aluskin to protect against rain.. and this outer part got lost.
Today the tilers are on the house, trying to fix something and make it sure against the next storm approaching...  

I'll add a picture of our yard, middle left is the Aluskin und middle top the wodden body.. the yellow spots are the isolation...


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry to hear about all the storms in northern Europe. Hope you're all OK. I live near Barcelona. Today has been ridiculous: 22ºC in the shade and way too hot for my two black cats to bask in the sun for long. Rather than the middle of January, it feels like the middle of May. We've had no rain to speak of for ages and there's very little snow up in the Pyrenees, so we're likely to have severe water shortages in the summer. The temperatures are forecast to fall tomorrow, but if anyone's got any rain they'd like to send our way, it would be very welcome.


----------



## NYBrit

What a great post!  Coombines  2 of my passions...cooking and weather!
It's freezing right now in New York City, 27 degrees but as of yet we are still awaiting our first meaningful snow of the season.  We had a snow shower yesterday but nothing really stuck and it only snowed for an hour.


----------



## DesertRose

It's 52°F here in the Arizona desert, and I'm cold. I feel like a sissy saying that when the temps are so much lower everywhere else. My sister is freezing in Texas at 27°F with snow showers.


----------



## Claire

Snow, snow and more snow.  When are they going to fix this web site anyway?  I miss it!


----------



## auntdot

Our first snow of the season so I really can't gripe.

Yep, this site is really screwed up at the moment.  I hope the computer wonks, who I am sure are working very hard today, will get it fixed pretty soon.


----------



## mudbug

Yep, auntdot - first snow of the season and most of the schools promptly close.
But I should not sneer too much - staying home myself today because there's too much ice between me and the main highway.


----------



## SizzlininIN

28 degrees outside and spitting a few snow flakes.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Well, as forecast, the temperatures are dropping. From being outdoor sunbathers, all the cats want to do is flop on top of me. Not easy given that there are four of them.

We had a brief shower today and by Thursday snow is expected across all of northern Catalonia, not just the Pyrenees. That'll be a shock. Wonder how the cats will take that. I'm about to bring my wormery in to keep it in the bathroom during this cold snap. Hope none of the worms try to make a bid for freedom...


----------



## Half Baked

Just bone chilling and dreary here today.

Come on sunshine!


----------



## mish

WACKY, WACKY, WACKY!  Snowball-making in Malibu (So. California) recently  .  By the end of the week, hopefully, back to strappy sandals.


----------



## JohnL

Cool, damp and in the lower 30's here. Still a little snow on the ground from last night. At least I didn't have to shovel any snow today


----------



## boufa06

HB, wish I could give you the sunshine!  It was 20 degrees C today.  No sign of rain yet.

Snoop Puss, seems that there is no need for Cara to give you water for the summer!!  Pity our posts were wiped out yesterday due to server problem!!


----------



## mudbug

mish, didn't it make you just a little homesick for slush at the curbs?


----------



## Katie H

The snow predicted for the weekend never materialized.  Just lots of rain instead.

Today it's about 40 degrees F, 48% humidity, very calm, and grey, grey.  Just about as gloomy as it gets.  It really _is_ Monday!  Weather's supposed to get better over the next couple of days.  Okay, I'm ready.


----------



## lulu

I have a question about humidity....what is 100% humidity...water?  We have all these weird things to test humidity here, Milan is very humid, our house has had a humidity reading of 74-77% since I arrived (and we run a de-humidifyer about 14 hours a day!), but I can't help but feel if that is the case we should be a fair way to a swimming pool!

Well, snow was threatened here, rain felt more likely, but in the end both held off.  Heavy rain forecast tomorrow until Friday, when we might get snow.  We missed the terrible storms of Europe because we were sheltered by the Alps, so it just blew east when it hit the Alps and could not come south.

Todays max temp here was 7 degrees celcius.


----------



## bethzaring

I think 100% humidity means the air can not hold one more molecule of water!! It is saturated.

KATIE, I got your snow, got 5 inches yesterday, beautiful stuff, course everything was cancelled for today


----------



## boufa06

lulu said:
			
		

> I have a question about humidity....what is 100% humidity...water?


Lulu, the following detailed explanation of humidity comes courtesy of DH.

When measuring humidity, scientists use two different ways to express it.  One is called absolute humidity and the other relative humidity.  For ordinary non-technical usage, relative humidity makes more sense and it is easier to understand and express. Relative humidity is expressed as a percentage.  This percentage refers to the amount of water vapour that is present in the air compared to the maximum amount of water vapour that can be contained in the air at a specified temperature.

Thus, 100% (relative) humidity means that the air already contains the maximum amount of water vapour it can possibly contain at the temperature it has.  Air with such a high humidity is incapable of carrying anymore water vapour than it already has.  This means that it would be unable to dry anything eg. wet clothes, moisture on the floor etc.  It is rather unpleasant and tends to cause discomfort during sleeping and makes you wake up very groggy.  In the summer it would make you sweat profusely.

In winter time, when the outside air has a relative humidity of 100% and gets heated indoors, its relative humidity will drop.  This is not because the amount of water vapour in the air has changed.  It has actually remained the same.  However, warmer air can carry more water vapour than cold air and thus the amount of water vapour already in it is short of the maximum amount of water vapour that the air can carry after it is heated to your home's indoor temperature.  This lower relative humidity will make the air a bit more palatable for you.


----------



## shpj4

Beautiful and sunny - somewhere around 70 degrees.  It is windy but very clear and you can see the snow on the mountains.

I like this time of year best in Southern California.


----------



## BigDog

Cold as ice here. We have a heat wave coming that should get us close to freezing. Otherwise, we have about 8 inches of snow and it has been cold. Like zero and below cold.


----------



## amber

We've had well below freezing temps for quite a few days, but it should be warming up to the freezing point tomorrow, so maybe I can shovel the snow once it softens up a bit.  We only have maybe 5 inches of snow right now which is just above the ankle or so.


----------



## urmaniac13

lulu said:
			
		

> I have a question about humidity....what is 100% humidity...water? We have all these weird things to test humidity here, Milan is very humid, our house has had a humidity reading of 74-77% since I arrived (and we run a de-humidifyer about 14 hours a day!), but I can't help but feel if that is the case we should be a fair way to a swimming pool!
> 
> Well, snow was threatened here, rain felt more likely, but in the end both held off. Heavy rain forecast tomorrow until Friday, when we might get snow. We missed the terrible storms of Europe because we were sheltered by the Alps, so it just blew east when it hit the Alps and could not come south.
> 
> Todays max temp here was 7 degrees celcius.


 
Well in our flat in Rome, the humidity reading sometimes got up to 80% plus before we got the dehumidifier.  When you touch something from inside the dresser, you even feel it sort of damp.  It is really yucky.  As I told you, you should really give a dehumidifier a try during the winter (during the summer, just opening the window should be enough), it helps.

Here in Rome it has been incredibly mild for the last 2 days, I even went out with a jacket.  However after the big storm passed through the northern europe the temperature is dropping drastically everywhere, and the forecast has it that it should affect Rome in coming days too, along with some rainfall.  Yuck.


----------



## petey

30 degrees and cloudy.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Perishing cold and really, really windy. Blue sky as I look out of the window to the right, a big bank of thick dark cloud off to the left, the direction the wind is blowing from. I think I'll just keep looking over to the right for now.


----------



## buckytom

i love being on the cusp of stormy weather snoop. i have some great pictures looking out over the gulf in florida and seeing the storms coming in. you often get really good lighting for photos in that sunlight.


we're finally into winter. had a small dusting of snow last weekend, and the temps are supposed to drop into the teens for daily highs later in this week.
cold weather suits me just fine. 

i just got the ok from dw to book our first skiing trip in three years, so i'm off to scout out lodging on a mountain in vermont. a friend gave us their kid's skiis, so even my little guy is gonna get out on the slopes. need to get a helmet and leash, and a one way plane ticket. he'll be able to say he started skiing before he was 3! 
(the plane ticket is for me in case he gets hurt.  )


----------



## urmaniac13

Storm hits also Rome... just in time for me to walk over to the gym... it is even hailing now.  So much for the hip-hop lesson today.


----------



## Katie H

Finally...some sun.  After a cold, dismal weekend and Monday, the sun is shining.  Still cold, but the sun makes it feel warmer than it really is.  I can see lots of blue sky and the clouds are breaking up and going away.  We are supposed to get more of the same tomorrow, with more sunshine and fewer clouds.  Hooray!

Still, I really do like winter weather.  I was quite happy when I lived in Minnesota near the Canadian border.  I can always put on enough clothing, etc. to get warm.  I have yet to figure out, legally that is, how to take off enough to stay cool.

I hope we get at least one nice snowfall this year.  However, it does not look promising.


----------



## JoAnn L.

The sun is shining on the pure fallen snow. The temperature is about 24 degrees. I got to go for a walk this morning, I was only out there for about 25 minutes but "oh" it felt so good.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its in the low 20's and cold as all get.......not enough to keep me indoors completely though..........had to run find me a new pair of jeans......but believe me I booked it to the car in no time at all.


----------



## mudbug

Katie E said:
			
		

> I can always put on enough clothing, etc. to get warm. I have yet to figure out, legally that is, how to take off enough to stay cool.


 
yes, this is the eternal problem.  I want the Nobel Prize when I finally figure it out.


----------



## carolelaine

It's cloudy and in the 40's.  It's been like that here forever it seems.  We would love some snow also, but it isn't looking likely.


----------



## lulu

Thanks for all the humidity answers, it makes sense now!

We do run a dehumidifier (it came with the apartement) 14 hours a day.  In any case, I cannot understand how its snowing in Rome and Bologna (where a friend lives) and its not here in Milano, lol!

But is a clear day now and crisp and fresh and really nice


----------



## bethzaring

it's snowing again, 20% chance and it is snowing, on top of icy packed down snow.  The way it looks it will be next week before I could get out, I have a hugh hill to climb to get to the black top road.


----------



## Snoop Puss

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Snoop Puss, seems that there is no need for Cara to give you water for the summer!!  Pity our posts were wiped out yesterday due to server problem!!



Phew... I thought a post I had posted on a different thread had been deleted by an admin because it was totally off the point or deemed inadmissible for some other reason.

Anway, it's getting colder and colder... 2ºC this morning. Yet to see the bird bath and bowls of water for the cats frozen. It does happen, but very rarely. They're still forecasting snow for tomorrow, however.


----------



## urmaniac13

Pretty much the same here in Rome, after the hail storm yesterday evening, the temperature took a nose dive.  It is freezing now!!
We just saw mimosa blooming last week, 2 months early, poor guys they must be freezing too!!  I was just thinking with the warm winter we may be able to get our hands on those wonderful spring vegetables early,(asparagus, artichokes...) I hope the crop won't get messed up with this sudden change of the weather!!


----------



## lulu

Yes, we had artichokes and asparagus in the shops at the weekend in Milan, but the crops must be suffering now


----------



## SizzlininIN

We got a little bit more snow......its in the mid 20's and the roads are icy.  Today is the first time I actually put my vehicle in 4 wheel drive so far this winter.  I guess its suppose to get colder though.  I can't wait for spring.


----------



## NYBrit

We have a big arctic blast coming tomorrow and lasting through friday.  It's gonna be a cold one with low of 9 degrees early friday morning and the temps on that day not getting out of the teens.  Brrr!


----------



## outdoorcook

We've had *cold* weather in Utah for several weeks now, and no end in sight.  Highs in 20's lows around 0.  Can't wait for spring!


----------



## SierraCook

It is 35 degrees F. at 9:00 pm.  That is just amazing.  It has been so cold lately.  We have had any measurable precipitation for weeks now.  As much as I don't miss shoveling snow, it is going to be a long, hot, dry summer if we don't receive some soon. If we don't get some precipitation at this rate this January is going to be the driest on record for this area.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Apparently minus 6ºC during the night here. The bird bath is frozen, and keeps refreezing if I put new water in. The cats don't want to go out but are getting stir crazy. One of them is a five-month-old kitten, so she's driving the others nuts.

But still no snow. The place we're moving to in a couple of months is apparently under a foot of snow and rising...


----------



## redkitty

This morning its about 6C (41F) not so bad compared to last week it was fffreeezing!  Got down to -3C (26F) !!!  I miss California weather big time!


----------



## Katie H

Looks like Mother Nature got off her lazy butt and decided to get an attitude.  After having relatively mild - 40s and 50s F - it was 20 F when I got up this morning.  I'm sure it went into the teens during the night.   Our outdoor kitties stayed in their protected house with the 75-watt light bulb.  Sometimes I think they say "thank you" to us for making it warm and safe for them.

Gonna be very, very cold the next few days.  Perhaps some flurries.

The cold drove out another raccoon, so we have one in the trap on the front porch this morning.  That makes 3 'possums and 4 raccoons.  I think there's at least one more to capture before we'll be rid of whomever is walking around between the second and third floor of our house.  Have yet to figure out how they're getting in.  I could hope they'd freeze their butts off, but they're too well insulated and furry for that.


----------



## Constance

It's almost 11:00 AM, the sun is out, it's a balmy 18 degrees.


----------



## MexicoKaren

It's a little cool here in Nayarit, MX - only about 73F right now, at 11:15 on a Sunday morning. Should get up to around 82F today, with a low of 60F. Scattered clouds. Actually, it is usually a little warmer here this time of year - we are expecting some rain midweek. The tourists will be disappointed...but after the hot and humid summer/fall, it's nice to put a blanket on the bed. And have an excuse to make some minestrone soup.


----------



## BigDog

Weather now? Cold. Dang cold!

Air temperature - 0 F

Wind Chill - teens _*below*_ zero F


----------



## Aria

It's calm and 22 degrees.  Very little snow for t his time of the year.


----------



## mudbug

Not that cold (in the 40s), but cloudy, dank and damp, so it feels colder.  Another flannel jammies and hot chocolate kind of day.


----------



## boufa06

It's cold and clear here.  Weather prediction for the next few days will be very cold, no rain and snow as yet. Very unusual January this year!


----------



## Poutine

I had to go get my F to C conversion chart to figure out what you guys were talking about.
It was a warm 11C (52F) here this week, today it is -1C (30F) which is still very for Janurary.


----------



## DampCharcoal

BRRRRR! I'm showing 13 degrees. Our friends to the north (I'm looking at you, Canada ) are being very generous with the Arctic air. I'm not complaining tho, it's a great excuse to get the fireplace roaring!


----------



## Alix

Hey DampCharcoal, we are much toastier than yo ooou! Nah nah nah nah boo boo!! LOL! Seriously though, put on your woolies buddy, there is cold stuff on its way because I'm sending it outta here.


----------



## DampCharcoal

"Seriously though, put on your woolies buddy, there is cold stuff on its way"

You're paying a visit? It'll be the best birthday party ever! 

Nyuk, nyuk!


----------



## Constance

Gee, thanks, Alix. The weather man said we were getting an Alberta Clipper, and he didn't lie. 
At least it's not an Arctic Blast. And, thankfully, DH doesn't have to work "out in it" anymore. Retirement is so lovely!


----------



## Alix

Heehee! Damp, when's your birthday? Mines coming up too, we should definitely toast each other.

Constance, glad your DH doesn't have to be out in the elements anymore either. I always feel sorry for folks that have to work outside when its bitterly cold or stiflingly hot.

As for the weather, well I'm just determined that the rest of winter here is going to be balmy since we had so much crappy weather so early this year so I am using my positive thoughts to send all that nasty weather somewhere else. I do apologize for any inconvenience I may cause y'all.


----------



## Michelemarie

F f f r r e e e e e z z z i i n n g g!  It is dropping by the second here in the Chicago area - tonight it is going to be a whopping 8 degrees!


----------



## corazon

Clear blue skies and cold!  It's warm in the sun but step into the shade for a second and brrrrr.  High of 41F.  It's supposed to stay like this until next weekend.  Then rain.


----------



## kitchenelf

It's finally cold here - 25 F.  And very windy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poutine

*Love to share*

it looks like it is colder in Ohio than here
I'm glad that we could share our artic airwith you


----------



## bethzaring

8 degrees F here in Ohio.  Have been sweeping snow off the driveway to keep the glaciers at bay.  The township has not plowed the road since these latest snows, school must be cancelled, the township gets laid back when school is cancelled.  I am keeping an eye on the weather in MN and they are colder than Ohio. I am making a return trip there soon, bbbrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its unbelievebly cold out there with the wind blowing (22 mph).  Currently its suppose to be 23 degrees out but they say it feels like 8 degrees and I believe it. I ventured out to take our little one to school, to get my MRI and to the store and other than picking up Dill after school I'm not going anywhere else.


----------



## Katie H

After living most of the day yesterday with 15-20 mph winds and chill temps of about 6 F, today's practically balmy.  High is supposed to get to low 40s.  Not as windy, thankfully, and some sun.  Today's supposed to be our "hot" day of the week.

Snow's predicted for Wednesday/Thursday.  About 1 to 3 inches.  But, I'll believe it when I see it.

Stayin' inside today.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Poutine said:
			
		

> it looks like it is colder in Ohio than here
> I'm glad that we could share our artic airwith you


 
It's colder in Ohio than in Canada? Not only is that not right, it's also unnatural. I'm stamping this Alberta Clipper "Return to Sender!"


----------



## Renee Attili

We had a cold front come through last night. It only got into the 60's today,and it was partly cloudy. I LOVE living in Florida.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Yay Australia finally got its summer! After about 2 weeks of cold weather and rain IN JANURARY!!! we finally have warm weather and have fans going!


----------



## stargazer021

It's 10pm and here in southern Michigan it's 16 degrees.  burrrr.


----------



## redkitty

Its about 35F here in Bristol today and we should be seeing some SNOW on Thursday!  I'm so excited.  However, I am still missing SF weather!


----------



## lulu

Overcast, a bit windy...slightly worried a bout the tarp that the landlord has used to "repair" our roof....I am sure we'll be fine though!


----------



## MrBoofuss

This is NE Texas, so the weather's been up and down. Right now, it's 45, but supposed to reach 70 this afternoon with lots of sunshine. From what I'm hearing on the weather reports, it'll be warmer tomorrow. But, after that, we're supposed see colder temps. I wish Mother Nature would make up her mind!


----------



## bethzaring

minus 7 F again this morning and 5 inches of snow predicted here in Southern Ohio, Ahia, Uuhh-HI-Ahh


----------



## TATTRAT

It is finally COLD in VA...19 degrees, burr. Actually got to light the fireplace lastnight!


----------



## Poutine

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> It's colder in Ohio than in Canada? Not only is that not right, it's also unnatural. I'm stamping this Alberta Clipper "Return to Sender!"


Looks like you got your wish, we got a bunch of snow and cold in the last couple of days but it looks like a lot of the states are still colder. 
Yesterday I was driving in the freezing rain and when I tried to use my wipers it just created a sheet of ice I could not see out of! 
It is -14C (7F) right now and supposed to get down to -18C (0F). Brrrrrrr. 
Stupid  cold, stupid  shovelling.
I can't believe how much snow we got this winter! At first I thought I had not seen this much since I was a little girl but now I am not sure if I have every seen this much snow in one winter!  <---look I am blue from this cold


----------



## Brooksy

2300z (1000 local) it is 32C and we are looking at another 35C+. I pity you guys in Nth Am at the mo' with all that ice & snow around, but if you wouldn't mind sending some over it'd be much appreciated. Some rain would be nice also as we haven't had any for quite some time now........


----------



## StirBlue

Brooksy said:
			
		

> 2300z (1000 local) it is 32C and we are looking at another 35C+. I pity you guys in Nth Am at the mo' with all that ice & snow around, but if you wouldn't mind sending some over it'd be much appreciated. Some rain would be nice also as we haven't had any for quite some time now........


 
I have a friend whose son is in your country as an exchange student.  What time and date is it there?  I don't know when to call him.


----------



## philly29

mid 50's skies are gray.


----------



## Brooksy

StirBlue said:
			
		

> I have a friend whose son is in your country as an exchange student.  What time and date is it there?  I don't know when to call him.



G'day mate. 

What part of Oz is your friend's son in? We have more time zones than a zebra has stripes  . 

On the East Coast, NSW, Vic, Tas are GMT+11hrs (daylight saving) and Qld is GMT+10hrs. We are a day ahead of the States and 1/2 a day ahead of EU.


----------



## StirBlue

He is somewhere in the area near Melbourne.


----------



## PytnPlace

Lots of snow - our first big snow.  Pretty much crippled the city at rush hour!


----------



## redkitty

The dog went outside earlier and was not happy about the frost all over her grass!  She sniffed around for a minute before she finally walked on it to pee!  

28F at the moment, tomorrow morning we are supposed to get snow.  Which will quickly turn to slushyness and everyone driving will freak out!


----------



## lulu

Yikes, I hope snow in England doesn't stop my DH getting home to me!


----------



## csalt

Lulu..don't worry too much. I think we're due more sub zero temps in the next few days/nights but *if *there is snow it won't be very thick; especially not in London?

There'll probably be 5ft drifts now to prove me wrong!!


----------



## lulu

LOL, fingers crossed Gatwick are prepared csalt...it was Heathrow that dropped the ball on snow last time I think!  D H is flying from an airpot north of Milan that really is practically alpine, so if Italy is prepared I think its a jolly poor show if Gatwick can't be!  Although, someone sent me a photo of the most beautiful hoar frost this morning at "home" where as in Milan we are not frozen today, just grey!


----------



## Brooksy

StirBlue said:
			
		

> He is somewhere in the area near Melbourne.


Melbourne is GMT+11hrs.

Rule of thumb, at present, when talking to a friend in California, I am " his local time - 7 (tomorrow)". 

E.g. Midnight his time is 1700 (tomorrow)for me.

So, knowing that, local time here at present is 1014 (10:14am) so in Chicago (couldn't spell Illinois) it should be 1514 (3:14pm) yesterday. GMT is 2314hrs (11:14pm). So, to find the time in Melbourne, it is your local time minus 5hrs tomorrow.

And to the lovely person who sent us 25 points (6mm) of rain yesterday, thank you very much, it was much appreciated.

If you could possibly send a couple of inches though, it would be greatly  appreciated. As much as our Northern US brothers and sisters don't need the excessive snow and freezing temps, we are desperate for some good rain...... 

Yep, another hot one today, not much water around, good excuse to drink plenty of beer......


----------



## redkitty

SNOW!!!!!!!!  

It was lovely to wake up and find everything covered in it.  The dog almost wouldnt go out!  Supposed to snow all day, I might go for a walk in it later!  

Unfortunately it has disrupted many airports, schools are closed and trains cancelled/delayed.


----------



## YT2095

Wahey!!!! we`ve got snow too 
woke up to about a Cm of it and it`s still snowing, so there`s hope yet for making that snowman in the back garden with my daughter later


----------



## StirBlue

Brooksy said:
			
		

> And to the lovely person who sent us 25 points (6mm) of rain yesterday, thank you very much, it was much appreciated.
> 
> If you could possibly send a couple of inches though, it would be greatly appreciated. As much as our Northern US brothers and sisters don't need the excessive snow and freezing temps, we are desperate for some good rain......
> 
> Yep, another hot one today, not much water around, good excuse to drink plenty of beer......


 
*We talk your talk when it is summer time here ! ! !  *
*Take your eyes off our snow!!!     *
*Thanks for the time zone info....What are your home beer brewing laws?    Our limit is to be able to consume the brew once ready with no leftovers whatsoever.    *


----------



## lulu

redkitty said:
			
		

> SNOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was lovely to wake up and find everything covered in it.  The dog almost wouldnt go out!  Supposed to snow all day, I might go for a walk in it later!
> 
> Unfortunately it has disrupted many airports, schools are closed and trains cancelled/delayed.




NO!!!!  Please let them reopen tonight, I want DH home  

I'll tell my mother you told me the truth Redkitty, she told me that fromwhere she is south of the mendips she could see no snow on them, I think its too not let me worry.....

Hey, if DH doesn't come home I get the elecric blanket to myself again.....  OK, either way I'm fine!


----------



## redkitty

Haha LuLu!  Well it stopped snowing here already.  Bummer, loved it while it lasted!


----------



## lulu

Dh tells me it has snowed reasinably heavily in London.

edited to add: I just checked Gatwick's website and it DH's flight is cancelled.  Now, I'm alone tonight again!  And DH has to add into his busy day arranging another flight back here ASAP


----------



## MrBoofuss

We had temps in the 70's the last couple of days, but now, it's cloudy with a cold north wind. Maybe lots of rain this weekend, and it's not going to get out of the 40's. I'm ready for spring!


----------



## redkitty

lulu said:
			
		

> Dh tells me it has snowed reasinably heavily in London.
> 
> edited to add: I just checked Gatwick's website and it DH's flight is cancelled.  Now, I'm alone tonight again!  And DH has to add into his busy day arranging another flight back here ASAP



Oh bummer LuLu!


----------



## cara

snow in Hannover, too...
but no flights cancelled so far in G....


----------



## Jikoni

Been raining the whole day here today. Wish it could stop. Kids are on half term and need to go out and play!


----------



## middie

In the mid 20's. Which is quite warm compared to what it's been.
Snowing, but it's a light flurry. Can't wait for spring !


----------



## Barb L.

It's 27' here, been snowing lightly all morning, suspose to get 6-10 inches by Wed. !!


----------



## lulu

Yesterday it was so warm while we were sightseeing we had to go and put our coats back in the car...and had I been wearing a t shirt I would have taken my jumper off too....and today its cold and wet again....everyday is a surprise these days


----------



## redkitty

Windy and rainy.  I want spring.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Partly cloudy...54*...some wind....rain is coming...
daffadills blooming...weeds sprouting up...Azaleas are budding up..


----------



## DampCharcoal

Ugh. Ohio is in the crosshairs of a winter storm with about 10" of snow and a couple inches of ice accumulation predicted. I just heard on the radio that it's going to comparable to the 2004 Christmas Ice Storm. I'm gonna ride it out at my parent's house since they have a fireplace and a woodburning stove. The storm that blew through in 2004 knocked out power in Central Ohio for as long as three weeks (we were lucky, we're on a small rural grid and power was back up after only 9 hours.) Time to head into town and stock up on food, booze and ammunition!


----------



## Katie H

The temp has screamed up to 40 degrees F today.  However, it's grey and ugly.  Been raining steadily all morning.  Temp is supposed to drop like a rock and snow is supposed to arrive tomorrow sometime.  Once again, I'll believe it when I see it.

This is the kind of day that calls for a comfy chair, a couple of snuggling kitties, a cup of tea and a good book.  Alas, I have to chain myself to my keyboard this afternoon.  Another day.


----------



## sattie

Dreary.... wet rainy, cloudy, and chilly!


----------



## babyhuggies

cold....but normal for northern BC. 
-10c but with the windchill feels like -16c


----------



## Poutine

*Edmonton weather*

it is -17C in Edmonton with snow on and off all week 
but it supposed to get upto 0C by the weekend


----------



## mudbug

We are supposed to get the leftovers of Charc's weather in Ohio - could be just as nasty here.  Everyone at work was talking about how much work they are taking to do at home tomorrow.  We'll see.


----------



## SizzlininIN

36 degrees at the moment and the snow and ice is crashing down from the roof.  
Unfort., we are about to be hit with a severe snow storm from what I hear and if we get the winds they say it'll be like a blizzard.  And just when I was getting excited about Spring around the corner Winter flings the door wide open again.


----------



## lulu

This morning the sky is clear and blue and the sun is filtering into our dark little courtyard...I have hung washing out on anything that stands still out there!  Sun is good for the soul, even for winter lovers like me!


----------



## VeraBlue

Apparently, there is a 'winter weather' advisory in effect.  It's one of those scenarios when they are not quite sure what we're going to get hit with so they cover their collective a**es by suggesting every possible outcome.  I could get 1-3 inches of snow if blah blah happens.   If yak yak happens, I could get 4-8 inches followed by a wintery mix (and who coined the term 'wintery mix,' anyway?  How come there is never a summery mix?)  And, if the mother of all blinkety blanks comes to pass, it's possible that not only will we get 12 inches of snow, but there is the distinct possibility that it will be assisted by another coined phrase ' lake effect snow', the dreaded wintery mix, and bridges freezing before road surfaces.  All in all.....it's mid February and I suppose anything could happen.

Personally, I don't care....just as long as Laguardia is clear by Sunday morning.


----------



## mudbug

Not much happening here yet - a little snow is all so far.  We are supposed to get the "wintry mix" like Vera, but in the worst possible combination - ice and sleet on top of the snow.

I brought a bunch of files home on a jump drive so I wouldn't entirely lose a whole day's worth of work, but I see from my office email that the PM is making changes to these files so that's a bust.  Can't access the office server from home to pick up other work, so I am SOL for the day.


----------



## licia

We were supposed to hit 70 yesterday, but I don't think we did. Today is supposed to be about 65 then start nosediving again - 20's low Saturday night.  Like a roller coaster.


----------



## cara

rain, rain, rain, rain....
the problem:
without the whole roof, it's not that water-proof as it should be and we have lots and lots of small corners where it's getting wet..  
but our landlord (?) will be here soon to see this all....


----------



## Loprraine

We have the calm before the storm.  Expecting up to 50cms of snow tonight.


----------



## lulu

LOL, snap Cara!

we haven't seen our landlord since the last episode, but we have started the process of taking action.....problem is where we will live then, lol!


----------



## Toots

We are under a winter storm warning here, again.  We had snow in the night, now sleet/freezing rain and icing.  supposed to have freezing rain all day.  Luckily, my office decided to close today so I can watch it all happen without setting foot outdoors.


----------



## cara

lulu said:
			
		

> LOL, snap Cara!
> 
> we haven't seen our landlord since the last episode, but we have started the process of taking action.....problem is where we will live then, lol!




they started the action already... and we would have our roof restored if.. if it wouldn't have start raining last week... they can't bring the isolation on if it's raining... we have to wait for better weather...
and THEN we can start to renovate... but it makes no sense now...
and I think if we do one room after the other we weill have space to live in ;o)


----------



## StirBlue

*SNOW DAY !!!!!*

*RAGING BLIZZARD*

*WIND, ICE, SNOW*

*WILL MEASURE IN FEET NOT INCHES*

*REPEAT*
*SNOW DAY !!!*

   
​


----------



## crewsk

It's cloudy, 50F with a high of 54 today & a 97% chance of rain. It was raining when I got up this morning but has stopped for now.


----------



## redkitty

Cold and rainy.  Stupid England.


----------



## DampCharcoal

The White Death has arrived. Man! I haven't seen it blow like this in years and the heavy stuff hasn't even started. I had to put on my Carhartts just to bring in firewood. I'm thinking that it's totally unnecessary to go outside today.


----------



## Katie H

It's about 50 degrees F right now and been raining since last night.  I just checked the rain gauge and we've gotten about an inch so far.  Supposed to stop soon and turn colder, then the snow/sleet/ice is predicted to arrive.  Temps are also supposed to drop like a rock to the single digits.  Sounds like a good day to pile up the firewood and sit close to the woodstove.


----------



## Uncle Bob

65* partly cloudy....
Went walking in my shirt sleeves...but is forcast to turn cold...

We have a saying here....If you don't like the weather...stick around..It will change tomorrow!!! Especially this time of the year!


----------



## SizzlininIN

*Today:* Snow. Gusty winds will cause blowing snow at times. High near 20F. Winds NE at 25 to 35 mph. Additional snow accumulating 4 to 6 inches. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph. We were hit with blizzards like conditions and the snow is still coming down.  DH tried to make it to work this morning but only got about 2 miles and had to turn around because its just too bad out there.  They had precancelled school yesterday and I look for it to be closed tomorrow and maybe even Wed. 

Thats okay though because I don't plan on going anywhere


----------



## mudbug

Oh, great!  It's stopped doing just about everything here.  Had to lose a day of work and now will have to go in tomorrow when it will be even nastier outside.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## middie

We're expecting a pretty bad snow storm to hit us. They're calling for 7-14 inches today and another 4-8 tomorrow. It's snowing now but nothing drastic at the meoment. Usually alot of these storms just barely pass us but I'm afraid there's no getting out of this one.


----------



## middie

We have a saying here....If you don't like the weather...stick around..It will change tomorrow

Wow Uncle Bob... our saying is " Give it a minute and it'll change. "
I'll trade ya the minute for a whole day.


----------



## PytnPlace

It's yuckypoo!  A bad Ice Storm!!


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Snow*

This morning it was raining, turned to sleet, now it is snowing and temperature dropping and it isn't even 3 in afternoon yet.  I thought in afternoon temperature would be warmer.  No.  I would like to know I have a 75ft driveway to shovel.  Normally, I wait till it quits snowing but it hasn't stopped.  Do you think waiting till it stops is good idea or would you shovel some of it now even though it still snowing?  My neighbors just drive over it and don't shovel.  I am lucky to have a hill on my driveway and hard to get up.  Right now I am alone and I sure don't want to hear any questions about why I didn't do something?  If you could give me your opinion I would appreicate it.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## SizzlininIN

middie said:
			
		

> We're expecting a pretty bad snow storm to hit us. They're calling for 7-14 inches today and another 4-8 tomorrow. It's snowing now but nothing drastic at the meoment. Usually alot of these storms just barely pass us but I'm afraid there's no getting out of this one.


 
I think your directly east of me and if so Middie....hang on you got a doozy coming your way.  I thought ours was slacking off some but its picking up speed....the snow is really coming down and the wind is picking up more.  If your going to get what we have then I'd advice you to go hit the store now if you need anything.


----------



## Half Baked

I do not miss the hassle of snow.  I used to love the first beautiful foot but then it turned into a pita.  

I think we hit 65 today which is warm for this area in February but I'm not complaining.  I have the windows and doors open but I'm wearing a sweater...now that the rain has begun, it's getting cooler.


----------



## SizzlininIN

we just had a guy get stuck in our front yard.....I'm sure I won't think its funny come spring and I have to fill in the ruts..... but I have to admit it was fun helping him and DH get him out.  I haven't played in the snow in a long time.  Just wished I had some snow boots  .


----------



## Spiritboxer

It's 26 degrees and we're expecting a nor'easter in a few hours. Shopped for provisions this morning, lamb chops and applesauce, so I'm prepared. Heh, there's a 24 hour fruit stand right around the corner so it's not like I'm toughing anything out.......


----------



## Loprraine

The snow is twirling big time.  Time to huncker down under a blankie with supper!


----------



## mudbug

Our weather conditions here in NoVA are nothing compared to some of the rest of you.  Spiritboxer, good luck with the fruit stand. I went to the local megamart early this a.m. to pick up a few necessities and they were looking pretty lean.  Doubt your local guy has a better delivery system, but I wish you all the best.


----------



## Katie H

Temp has dropped considerably in the last 2 1/2 hours and the wind is blowing like a son of a gun.  Looks as though Mother Nature is getting ready to have a hissy fit.  Maybe the weatherman is going to be right this time.


----------



## middie

If your going to get what we have then I'd advice you to go hit the store now if you need anything.

Thanks Sizz. Luckily I don't have to go anywhere. Until tomorrow when I have to be at work by 8 a.m. Hopefully all the roads will be salted and plowed by then. They're saying this is going to be the worst winter storm we've had in 14 years. It is coming down pretty hard now. Getting pretty windy as well. If anyone else in the midwest to northeast is out in this please be very careful as the traffic is pretty much at a standstill from the weather conditions.


----------



## SizzlininIN

middie said:
			
		

> If your going to get what we have then I'd advice you to go hit the store now if you need anything.
> 
> Thanks Sizz. Luckily I don't have to go anywhere. Until tomorrow when I have to be at work by 8 a.m. Hopefully all the roads will be salted and plowed by then. They're saying this is going to be the worst winter storm we've had in 14 years. It is coming down pretty hard now. Getting pretty windy as well. If anyone else in the midwest to northeast is out in this please be very careful as the traffic is pretty much at a standstill from the weather conditions.


 
Their shutting down counties around here I guess.....only allowed out for emergencies.  I'm hoping they announce DH work is shut down too cause I certainly don't want him venturing out tomorrow.


----------



## Constance

Katie E said:
			
		

> Temp has dropped considerably in the last 2 1/2 hours and the wind is blowing like a son of a gun.  Looks as though Mother Nature is getting ready to have a hissy fit.  Maybe the weatherman is going to be right this time.



We're only about 65 miles north of Katie...same weather here, except we're getting sleet and snow.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We were lucky today, the heavy snow went south. We just had some flurries. Its the darn wind that makes it miserable when you have to drive out on the highway.


----------



## amber

We're expecting the big storm Wednesday and into Thursday, about 1 foot or more of snow.  Lots of wind expected too.  Can't complain since we really havent had much snow this winter.


----------



## stargazer021

Snow moved in around 2pm today with gusty winds.  It's 11pm now and still snowing. Our temp right now is 5degrees.  We live in the country and I'm hoping that we aren't drifted in tomorrow morning.  This weather makes me want to move somewhere warm...and soon.


----------



## StirBlue

*SNOW DAY !!!!!

RAGING BLIZZARD*

*WIND, ICE, SNOW*

*WILL MEASURE IN FEET NOT INCHES*

*REPEAT*
*SNOW DAY !!!*

   
​Tomorrow is going to be a lot like today Stirblue but just hang in there it's going to warm up a little by the end of the week.  You was up to your waist in a snow drift in your front door this morning.  That pushed off pretty easy when you body slammed the door a few times.  Your son went to a friend's house and built a cool snow fort.  You hung his wet things to dry, made cocoa and a hot pizza.  You went on DC and found out that your jeans were still in style.  

Yeah, tomorrow is going to be a lot like today Stirblue ..... peek out from under the covers, bright and early.  Snow Days are just little umm unexpected holidays.   ​


----------



## RMS

Raining!  Yuck!


----------



## Michelemarie

snowy and cold here - still blowing and drifting.


----------



## VeraBlue

They've cancelled the winter storm warning and replaced it with an ice storm warning.  It's been icing here (and wouldn't it be great if all sorts of fondant and ganache were actually falling from the sky..??) since two AM.  The roads are like a sheet of glass and this is going to continue till about 6pm tonight.

Can anyone say 'personal day'??


----------



## PytnPlace

VeraBlue, that's what we had all day yesterday.  From the morning until about 10 or 11 p.m. when it turned to snow.  Limbs down everywhere.  Many have lost power.  I have a huge ice covered limb out the laying on both my cable and electric lines to the house, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed at this point!  Be careful today!


----------



## redkitty

The SUN came out!  (I'm in shock!)


----------



## Barb L.

The sun is out, weeeee, we got about 8 inches last night with alot of beautiful drifts.  Backyard looks like hills and valleys.


----------



## cara

after almost a whole dry day now rain again...

we had the workers on the roof this morning, they did lots of noise, now we have to wait and see if it was worth it...
but they are not finished yet, don't know why they stopped...


----------



## Katie H

Looks like we dodged yesterday's snow bullet.  Didn't escape the COLD bullet.  Single digits today with intermittent sunshine.  At least the wind has subsided.  I thought we were going to join Dorothy in Oz yesterday.  Stuff was flyin' everywhere.

Spits of snow earlier this morning but nothing to even cover anything.  Nothing predicted in that department the rest of the day.


----------



## Robo410

feb 14 ... SNOW DAY!!! as you all can see I'm getting lots of work done at home!


----------



## Poutine

it is so cold here 
it was -30C with the wind chill this morning 
but it is supposed to get up to -6C this afternoon and 4C for the weekend


----------



## Poutine

I know that some people think in C and some in F so I thought that this would help:
C -> F
-45  -49
-40  -40
-35  -31
-25  -13
-20   -4
-15   +5
-10  +14
-5       23
0        32  <---freezing point of water
+5      41
+10    50
15     59
20     65
25     77
30     86
35    95
40    104
45    113
50     122


----------



## mudbug

Sun is out and wind is now blowing hard.  We had the tick tick tick of sleet hitting our windows all last night and covering all the roads.  Main roads now seem to be OK except at the intersections, but here in the neighborhood it's still pretty ragged.


----------



## shpj4

The sun is out and it is a beautiful and clear day.  The weather is in the high 60's the there are no clouds in the air.  

I live in Southern California in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Well no more snow at least and the sun is shining.  I think we got anywhere from 12 to 15 inches from what DH measured.  Some dear friends came by with their snow blower and did one side of our driveway....bless their hearts.  I just ventured out to the store and the roads weren't that bad with my 4 x 4 but I'd def. avoid some of the areas if I didn't have it.


----------



## GuitarZen

shpj4 said:
			
		

> The sun is out and it is a beautiful and clear day.  The weather is in the high 60's the there are no clouds in the air.
> 
> I live in Southern California in the San Fernando Valley.



Pretty much the same for me.  It is supposed to be 73 and clear and sunny today.  High of 83 on Friday I hear.  I'm in the San Gabriel Valley.


----------



## mudbug

OK, who sent this wind down here??!!  It's rattling stuff that I didn't know could rattle.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Arctic. Allow me to paint a mental picture. Across the road is roughly 3,000 acres of farmland used for corn, soybeans, etc. In the middle of this field is a large stand of trees which you can easily get lost in. Trust me, I know. The southern tree line is about half a mile away and the entire grove of deciduous hardwoods extend about a mile north. Right now, the wind is whipping the snow 80-100 feet into the air and carrying the swirling waves of snow across the field at about 30 miles per hour. I swear to you, it wouldn't surprise me if a family of polar bears ambled across the field. Guess I won't be barbecuing outside anytime soon!


----------



## mudbug

got the picture, Charc, and it's pretty dramatic!  you can always count on the good ole Midwest for weather drama.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Ain't that the truth, Mud! If this weather pattern continues, I wonder what tornado season will be like?


----------



## Katie H

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Ain't that the truth, Mud! If this weather pattern continues, I wonder what tornado season will be like?



Yo, Dampie-poo, don't go there.  We don't like tornadoes in our part of the world.


----------



## americanwit

Warm and sunny in Socal.


----------



## jkath

yes, it was! At least now the weather has cooled a bit.
Whereabouts are you in socal, americanwit? 

and btw, welcome to DC!


----------



## babyhuggies

Snowing-- yuck  and -5c.Have such a long driveway with gates at the end of it...Let's just say i get a workout every time it snows...


----------



## jkath

I'll trade you babyhuggies!
it's supposed to be winter, but it's around 65. ick!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sunny clear blue skys....a welcomed change!
32*... Winds North @ 10 MPH


----------



## SizzlininIN

Low teens but the sun is shining.  Temps are suppose to start rising and by next week be in the 40's....WHOOOOOH!!!!  Only negative is all this snow we got pounded with will start to melt and we're going to ba slosh pit around here.  I just wonder how high the river will get with all the melting snow.


----------



## mudbug

The sleet here has turned into concrete.  I just spent an hour trying to find a new colleague some salt at Home Depot, Lowes - everybody's out of it.

Ended up at least getting her a bag of sand and a bunch of good wishes in getting her car over the icy hump behind it.  Poor baby is from Atlanta and has never faced this kind of weather before.  Didn't know she had to shovel her own sidewalk out front.  It's a sheet of icy concrete now.

She's riding in with me tomorrow.


----------



## carolelaine

The sun is out here but it is really cold it's in the 20's.  We are supposed to warm up into the 60's next week.


----------



## babyhuggies

after being dumped with snow(heavy wet stuff--not fun to shovel) it is now raining....that snow is soooooooooo heavy...talk about a work out


----------



## SizzlininIN

Mother nature is having fun with us and dropping more snow on top of the massive amount she already bestowed upon us.  Suppose to get 3 more today and I think we've got that now.....errrrr!  And just when I was getting excited with the coming 40 degree temps we're suppose to get this coming week.


----------



## crewsk

It's cloudy & 38F. The high today is supposed to be 46F but I'll be shocked if it makes it.


----------



## appletart

It's beautiful sunny and warm all day (high 74).


----------



## Katie H

Quite windy and it's been spitting snow since about 9 a.m.  Temp is about 35F.  Not enough snow to worry about, but the sky is grey and the whole outside environment is really, really gloomy.  Not conducive to being very productive.  A very lazy day in this house.


----------



## mudbug

Katie E said:
			
		

> but the sky is grey and the whole outside environment is really, really gloomy.



Seems more gloomy when it's "grey" rather than "gray".  It's "grey" here.


----------



## lulu

Well, we went to Roma bundled up in our milan coats, and were stripping of layers, until I was just in my dress with my coat and cardies over my arms and was still warm.  The oranges and lemons dripping with fruit put my struggling little potted lemon to shame.  Back in Milan its supposed to be a bout 7 degrees celcius, but we are still quite warm, and our flat, usually a fridge, is not so cold.


----------



## kadesma

_It's beautiful here today, about 70, bright sun, just great for doing clean up on the patio. We had weeks of frost and did it ever take out many of my plants and ferns..So I've been running back and forth between kitchen and patio..But it feels wonderful..._
_kadesma_


----------



## Constance

We have about 4" of new snow. It's been terribly cold (6 degrees yesterday morning), but the wind is blowing in some warmer air. It may get up to 50 next Tuesday.

As you all know, I live in the country. I got up in the wee hours this morning and looked out the window to see a big buck eating ivy in the woods behind the house. I was amused to see that he had snow piled up on his back just like it would on your car. 
We feed the birds in the winter, and they were really hungry today. There was such a traffic jam at the bird feeder, that I threw out stale cornbread and biscuits to suppliment. Even the towhees came up from the river bottoms.


----------



## ncage1974

Crappy. We now have a total snow accumulation of 18 inches. Yes that is no typo. These are the times when enjoy having a full size 4x4. Last week we had a low of -11 (and that wasn't wind chill). It is supposed to warm up monday to 40 (it will seem like a heat wave).


----------



## stargazer021

It 12:10pm and right now we have 10degrees.  No wind tonight but still very chilly.  We had quite a bit of snow earlier this week and about 1-2 more inches today, but still nothing compared to other parts of the country.


----------



## licia

Yesterday morning it was 18 in the back yard and 19 in the front. DD, GS and I went to my mother's for a visit. We made a couple of stops on the way and it was cold and windy. Even the birdbath in the front was frozen solid.


----------



## redkitty

Stupid England!


----------



## Poutine

It is nice here today. The weather network says it is 4C but my thermometer says 9C.
I am going to go for a walk and enjoy this nice weather. 

        C   F   
      -40   -40   
      -35   -31   
      -30   -22   
      -25   -13   
      -20   -4   
      -15   5   
      -10   14   
      -5   23   
      0   32   <-water freezes       
4   39   
      5   41   
      9   48   
      10   50   
      15   59   
      20   68   
      25   77   
      30   86   
      35   95   
      40   104   
      45   113   
      50   122   
      55   131   
      60   140   
      65   149   
      70   158   
      75   167   
      80   176   
      85   185   
      90   194   
      95   203   
      100   212   <-water boils


----------



## JoAnn L.

We have had snow , sleet, freezing rain, more snow and sleet mixed together and then all snow. Along with this we have very high winds all day. At 9:15 pm tonight we are hearing thunder. Amazing!


----------



## Katie H

Quiet at the moment.  We greeted the day with lots of lightning and heavy thunder.  One clap of thunder rattled the whole house.  When that happened I was sitting at the computer in our home office and I noticed the windows rattling.  It was quite a rock 'n roll.

Lots of rain for most of the rest of the day.  It's the season here.  We'll have storms off and on through spring.  Just part of living in this area.


----------



## Barb L.

Right now we are getting freezing rain, everything is coated with ice, had some snow last night.


Now its up to 32, doing nothing -cloudy,dreary too !


----------



## kadesma

_Cold, breezy, raining..Sky full of clouds.._

_kadesma_


----------



## jkath

Wonder if we'll get the tail end of the storm, kadesma? Hope so!
It's clear sunny and cool here. I prefer dark cold wet days, but I was hoping for sun since dh took the kids to the race today.


----------



## Katalyst

Forecast was for freezing rain, but it's snowing huge flakes now, with a few inches so far on top of the ice that was there at 3:30 am.  They'll probably cancel school tomorrow, but that means I don't have to fight rush hour traffic to babysit for my stepdaughter.  
It's so pretty outside right now, very heavy wet snow all over the branches.


----------



## SierraCook

*Yucky weather*

Snowy and windy.   The snow is blowing all over the place, just making it miserable.  This morning I woke up to a yard full of snow.      I hate the winter weather.  I cannot wait for spring.  Next week I am going to bring in Sacramento, CA.  At least even if the weather is bad it won't be snowing.


----------



## desertland

It's a healthy -20 celcius (Probably around 0F) in Ontario.  There are snow piles higher than me on either side of the driveway!


----------



## Katie H

Not bad, finally.  The last couple of days have been gloomy and quite rainy.  Plus, lots and lots of wind.  I would've sworn I saw Dorothy and Toto fly by my window this afternoon.  It's a balmy 44 F and the winds have stopped...for now.

Hopefully things will be more moderate the next several days.  I see "greenie" things poppin' up in our yard.  Spring, yes, is just around the corner!!


----------



## amber

Alas, we have temps above 30!  Should be warm all week, and we are finally able to chip away the ice on top of the snow today enough to clear our driveway   The little things in life lol


----------



## redkitty

I'm in shock again!  THE SUN IS SHINING!!!!!

I cant believe how much better I feel when the sun is out...


----------



## lulu

Watery sunshine here.  quite cool, but not bitter.  a very gentle breeze.  All in all a good day for getting things done


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its in the high 30's but tolerable.  I think we are suppose to have a chance of snow showers today but can't remember... doesn't matter I'm not going anywhere our little one is home sick today so we'll be staying snuggly warm indoors.


----------



## Half Baked

We were in the 70s a few days ago but this week we're staying around 65.  It's still nice enough to have the doors and windows open.

The dogs are loving life.


----------



## jkath

mid 60s and sunshine. Blue skies too, darn. I like cold dark rain!

I think I need to trade locations with one of you out there.


----------



## lulu

Hm, well, despite the breeze my washing is almost as wet as when I hung it out this morning  and I have so much more waiting to be washed and hung.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We just got the sidewalks and streets nice and cleared of snow and ice from the weekend and now they tell us we are going to get a worse storm on Wed. night or Thursday. OMIGOSH!!!!


----------



## Half Baked

This winter has really taken a toll on the North!  It has been a very dangerous year.


----------



## mraa

it's 79 outside.   Too bad we don't have a bigger & better yard ... I should let the lil' Chefs go outside and play.

Dunno if you other Texans heard this one, but in TX, the four seasons are:  Almost Summer, Summer, Still Summer, and Deer Season ...


----------



## Barb L.

jkath said:
			
		

> mid 60s and sunshine. Blue skies too, darn. I like cold dark rain!
> 
> I think I need to trade locations with one of you out there.


 Not me !  I have to have sunshine to be motivated, Dark and rainy - I don't feel like doing anything!


----------



## redkitty

Dark and rainy here too.  Perfect for staying in all day...


----------



## crewsk

It's 43F right now but it's supposed to get up to 65 today. The last few days have been beautiful!!


----------



## Barb L.

Seems so weird, I haven't heard thunder and lightning in so long--Spring is coming !!!


----------



## jkath

Anybody want my 76-degree sunshiny day?


----------



## Katie H

Tornado warnings today here.  Thankfully all we got was tons of heavy rain and lots of wind.  By 3 p.m. the skies had cleared quite a bit.  Right now it's still rather windy with a blue sky and a few clouds.

We're okay, Constance.  How are you?


----------



## Constance

We're fine, Katie. You got worse than we did...we didn't have tornado warnings.
Sadly, a little 7 year old girl in southern Missouri was killed, when a tornado went through her trailer park. 

That old wind sure is howling now, bringing in cold air. I guess my crocus will close back up, and the frogs that have been singing for the last couple of days will have to crawl back into the mud for a while.


----------



## amber

Yes Jkath, I'll take your 76 degrees, that is perfect weather to me.

Our weather was slowly getting warmer, upper 30's to near 40 degree, but tomorrow we are expecting 10" or more of snow.  Oh well, in two months or so, we should start seeing signs of spring or at least I hope so


----------



## VeraBlue

I've got weather good for ducks right now!   There's a puddle forming outside my home that is going to require underwater navigations systems to get through.


----------



## redkitty

Its sunny today and the daffies are in bloom everywhere!!


----------



## lulu

sunny fresh and full of spring, the air has a hint of the languidness to come in summer.   I am not a summer person but the promise of it in the air makes me smile.


----------



## TATTRAT

rain, but atleast it is not cold.


----------



## Barb L.

36' and very windy!

8:53am - Looks like a blizzard now !!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

It's snowing pretty good here.  That's good news for our upcoming cardboard sled race on the 10th.  But it means the plow will get me out shoveling again after it buries my driveway for the umpteenth time this winter.  As I prefer to use a snow shovel and spade shovel to clear my driveway (great exercise), It can take me anywhere from 30 minutes to 3 hours, depending on how frozen the snow gets before I can get to it.  It looks like it will be relatively easy today as I will be able to start shoveling as soon as the plow goes by.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JoAnn L.

Our school's are closed again today, second day in a row, because of snow and wind. I hear that intersate 80 is closed on the western side of Iowa, for the same reason.


----------



## RMS

Sorry guys its sunny and in the 60's here but it is a bit windy.


----------



## Katie H

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> It's snowing pretty good here.  That's good news for our upcoming cardboard sled race on the 10th.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Very sunny and quite windy here today.  A big contrast to yesterday.  About 50 F, too.

G'weed, you have to get pictures of your cardboard sled race.  Sounds like a blast.


----------



## jkath

My kids wore shorts to school. Should be high 70s.


----------



## Uncle Bob

70's today...Spring is springing...Trees are budding...daffadills blooming.
My Bradford pears are budding and my Japanese Magnolias are almost in full bloom. Birds seem to be "frisky". Grass is beginning to grow.YUK! My Azaleas are budding as well...does not look like a good crop of blooms however.
Forcast is for a bit of a cooling over the next few days....


----------



## TATTRAT

big difference from this morning, now it is beautiful out!


----------



## Poutine

I saw a guy wearing shorts this morning , it was -22C (-8F) this morning but it is already up to -7C (19f) and should be +7C (45f) tomorrow


----------



## mudbug

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> big difference from this morning, now it is beautiful out!



same up here, Tatt.  It's 65 or so outside right now.  The last of the ice on the deck finally melted.


----------



## attie

Today in sunny Queensland it's not so sunny, strong winds and showers and hot. We're in a Cyclone watch where I am with a low pressure system expected to form into a Cyclone some 620 k north east [out at sea] of us. It's a worry that it hasn't moved over the past week because when it forms it could move quickly in any direction.


----------



## mudbug

does that mean no fishing for you, attie?


----------



## callie

snowing hard - windy - 17 degrees. come on, Spring!


----------



## shannon in KS

Wednesday it was 71 and I tilled the flowerbed!  Spring fever HAD set in (operative word "had").  Thursday morning, I woke up, LUCKILY, because the electricity was off- because we had gotten 3 inches of snow. Which, as of today, has melted in the 50 degree weather.   It's a meteorological roller coaster and  I am getting a little bit fiestier than usual...


----------



## Constance

Have you all checked out the national weather map? The jet stream has dipped WAY down low. 

Just to give you hope...my yellow crocus are blooming all over the yard, as well as the blue anenomes in the rock garden, and even a few early daffodils. 

Haven't seen the bluebirds or robins yet...when I do, I'll let you know. 

I promise, spring will come.


----------



## attie

mudbug said:
			
		

> does that mean no fishing for you, attie?


Where there is a will, there's a way Mudbug  The river is not far from my place and the Barramundi are on the bite. If there's one good thing about here it's that no matter what the weather one can allways go fishing.


----------



## BlueCat

The wind today in Chicagoland has just been incredible.  They've been at 30-40 mph and I can't imagine what the gusts are.  The temp right now is in the upper 20s, but with the wind, it's quite raw.  We've also had blowing snow all day, but not much accumulation, since hardly any of it touches the ground.

BC


----------



## GuitarZen

it was 70 and partly cloudy today, supposed to be 80 and sunny tomorrow!


----------



## amber

GuitarZen said:
			
		

> it was 70 and partly cloudy today, supposed to be 80 and sunny tomorrow!



grrrr    So we had a snow storm today, 10" ish, and then ice on top of that Spring will be here in April I hope


----------



## shannon in KS

BlueCat said:
			
		

> The wind today in Chicagoland has just been incredible. They've been at 30-40 mph and I can't imagine what the gusts are.


 
We have that here too! It is horrible! Everytime I walk outside, my hair gets a wind swirly! And it is shaking my house! Not to mention the burdens of being 5'2, 125, praying I am not picked up and deposited into the next county!  It was quite humorous at work yesterday watching everybody outside decide whose trash cans and lawn chairs was whose though!


----------



## crewsk

It's 49 right now, supposed to get up to 64 today. We are under a lake wind advisory for this afternoon. There are supposed to be frequent wind gusts of 40MPH. But right now, it's sunny & beautiful!!


----------



## Barb L.

Well it just edged it way up to 30, windy and dreary again, bummer--where's my blankie' !!!

10:53am The SUN is out Yippeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## lovecd

Snow, Snow, and more Snow.  Beautiful to look at (from inside while sitting next to the fireplace)!


----------



## jkath

sunny. again.


----------



## attie

Today [Sunday] looks like shaping up to be pretty good, the forecast is for 28C and we haven't had rain for a few days so I might get to mow the lawn [weeds]
Cyclone Odette is still mucking about out there and I wish it would make up it's mind and do something, like go away. Here's a link to it, note that I live in Mackay.
Tropical Cyclone Threat Map Page (1)


----------



## sparrowgrass

Daffodils, peepers and snow.  Must be spring in Missouri.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

It was windy and 60 today.  This evening the wind has died down a bit and it's about 45.


----------



## Claire

Am I the only one going nuts in the Midwest?  This weather has been crazy bad.  I need to get to the south to help my parents, so we're waiting for a break in the weather, then trucking.


----------



## Katie H

Kind of wacky today.

When I got up it was sunny and sort of mild but very, very windy.  Perhaps 45 degrees F.  Then it began to cloud up.  Very manic.  Sometimes grey.  Sometimes brilliant sunshine.  By mid-afternoon, it stayed cloudy and snow swirled around us for a short while.  Before long it was all gone and we had sunshine again but still very windy.  When I got out of the car, the wind whipped the door out of my hand.  Whoa!

Sadly, it's too cloudly to see the eclipse.  Oh, well, maybe next time.

Right now it's gotten colder.  In the 30s F.  Still very, very windy, maybe 20 mph+.  I think I just saw Dorothy and Toto fly by our front porch.


----------



## Dove

Today was beautiful..I have a handicapped scooter so I took Dove for a walk...LOL...she loves to ride in the basket I have on the front. We rode for about 40 minutes and she didn't want to get out. She has cabin fever too.


----------



## redkitty

The rain and wind are back.  Good thing we did our grocery shopping yesterday as I would be annoyed to walk 2 miles in the rain getting it today!


----------



## outdoorcook

*Spring is Here!*

Temperatures in the mid to upper 50's, spring flowers starting to emerge....I think spring is here!


----------



## Half Baked

It's sitting outside, patting dogs, sangria weather....wonderful!


----------



## amber

We're in the single digits here today, and going below zero tonight, but there is hope for the weekend, we may hit 40 or more   Trust me, that will seem very warm for us!  On the bright side, the sun is up early and the song birds are back!  Love my cardinals just like Vera


----------



## kadesma

_It's bright and sunny in the high 60's. Tuesday we had an 86 and boy did it feel good. Birds and bees all over the place..One little hummer has decided to circle me as I sit, think he wants some of my mango iced tea _

_kadesma_


----------



## middie

About 29-30 degrees. Not windy at all. Actually sunny today for a change.
I was beginning to forget what sunshine looked like. We got hit with about 4 inches of snow about 4 days ago. Hopefully it's come to an end. Bbut then again this is Cleveland so we may get one more blast of winter before then end of April.


----------



## mudbug

couple of inches of snow yesterday afternoon so of course school had to be closed today.  Supposed to get up in to the 50s this weekend -- whoo hoo!

unfortunately, this will expose all the dog poop in the back 40 that used to be hiding under the snow.


----------



## amber

Got the same problem here mudbug, all that dog poop   We walk our dog most of the time, but on these cold days, he goes out back (back 40 as you say).


----------



## mudbug

yeah, spring cleanup around here is not as fun as it could be on that first outing.


----------



## amber

Best to pick it up while frozen, no smell


----------



## mudbug

good point, amber.  How much money do you think it will take to make daughter do it instead of me?


----------



## middie

Probably not enough Mudbug lol.


----------



## amber

One dollar for each year of age mudbug


----------



## jkath

I'm melting.....
It's just about 4pm, still technically winter and it is currently 96 degrees.
I kid you not.


----------



## Katie H

Beautiful!!!  70ish and clear, blue sky.

Must be warm 'cause some bonehead just fired up his lawn mower and mowed his yard.  Now he's gone and done it!!  He's gonna make the rest of us do the same thing.  Spoil sport!   It's not time!  It's not time!  It's not...


----------



## Constance

Same here, Katie. Kim got out yesterday, tilled the garden, and scattered a little lettuce seed: Black-seeded Simpson, Mesclun, and Spinach. He couldn't find any Buttercrunch.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OM!!!!  You all must have beautiful weather!!!  we still have snow on the ground...not to mention it snowed yesterday!  We're hovering in the -2 to +2 there abouts...sorry dont know what that is in your temp


----------



## SizzlininIN

Suppose to be 74 out today........WHOO HOOO!! I have a task I have to complete outside at my parents estate....dread it but it has to be done but at least I'll get some sunshine.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I tilled the whole garden, and planted several types of lettuce, kohlrabi, potatoes, and peas.  While I was tilling, I noticed that my rhubard and asparagus are just beginning to sprout.

I love spring.  Love to smell that dirt, love to run the tiller.  I even love to mow, but won't have to do that for a couple weeks.


----------



## crewsk

It's beautiful today! Right now it's 51 & the high is supposed to be 78....perfect to do some work outside!


----------



## PytnPlace

Just gorgeous here too.  In the mid to upper 70's and sunny.  I'm taking a break from doing some yardwork.  Cleaning the beds out listening to all the birds chirping.  Luv it!


----------



## Barb L.

Warmer here too !!!! 66 and sunny - buttttttt its suspose to be 34 Sat w/chance of Snow !  Thats Michigan !  But am enjoying this why I can !


----------



## RMS

In the 70's and just gorgeous.  I love spring!!!!!!


----------



## redkitty

Its been sunny here, but still chilly.

I wish my Dad would stop bragging about his 85 degree days down in Palm Desert!


----------



## kadesma

_Bright and sunny, has been getting up into the low 80's and it feels and smells so good outside..._

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

70s here today (yay!), but we arrive in Chicago on Thursday when the forecast calls for snow and in the 40s (boo!)


----------



## middie

72 gorgeous beautiful degrees and sunny !!!!!!!!! Been out enjoying it all day because it's going back down to the 30's after tomorrow.


----------



## jkath

5:15pm and it's finally cooled down to 86.


----------



## stargazer021

Out outside thermometer is reading 64 degrees and it is 8:15pm. We had a beautiful day here in southern Michigan today.   By the weekend we are predicted to drop in the 30's with a chance on snow showers. Today my DH and I went for a walk after work and I had on shorts and t-shirt. Bet I won't be doing that come Saturday.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its going to be another gorgeous day here. High of 71.  I actually got me some sun yesterday while working in the yard..... I know its not good for you but I was really looking rather pasty.....okay parts of me still are...alright a lot of parts of me are still pasty but I don't want to shock the neighbors to achieve the overall effect


----------



## Dina

Beautiful weather down here in the south.  We enjoyed a nice, sunny day strolling Christopher around and walking our puppy.


----------



## VeraBlue

Let's see....
yesterday, it was 78 degrees. I opened most of the windows, the heat was off, and the birds were singing in the yard.

Today, it's been dark and dreary all day, with the temperature dropping like a stone.

Tomorrow I could get hit with 5-10 inches of snow yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## Katie H

Today's been quite a change from the previous several days.  Temps have dipped and our once cloudless, clear sky has morphed into hazy, grey.  Supposed to be somewhat cooler the next few days.  Mother Nature is teasing us mercilessly.

Although, I have to say our tulip poplar is now in full bloom and is beautiful.  There are also some daffodils showing off in the side yard.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Absolutely beeeuuuutifull. I lay in the grass and watched the clouds today..
Saw a huge sailing ship..and a funny looking old woman.


----------



## middie

Woke up to about 1/4 inch of snow. By afternoon it was all melted again.
Only in the 30's now. Same for the weekend. Yesterday t here was a tornado that was just too darn close for my comfort. Weird happenings in Ohio this week. A minor earthquake and 3 days later a tornado.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A disturbance in the Force I feel


----------



## amber

The weather has been warmish (45-50 degrees) and raining, but here we are expecting a snow storm starting tomorrow night and into Saturday, around 1-2'.  All the snow is gone, birds are singing, and yet we get another turn of the weather, which is not exactly unexpected, it's quite typical around here, but not welcomed


----------



## Spiritboxer

Raining lightly right now but we're battening down the hatches with a nor'easter on the approach. Talk about radical change, Wednesday it was a springlike 70 degrees, now winter's making a major comeback.


----------



## middie

Wednesday it was a springlike 70 degrees, now winter's making a major comeback.

Oh wow Spiritboxer, sounds like you're in Cleveland lol


----------



## Spiritboxer

We get most of our weather from Cleveland, it's like ordering takeout.... Dumb as it sounds, I love storms, and dollars to donuts I'll be wandering around in the middle of this one later today. Go buy a ribeye or something else I don't need with five different kinds of meat in the freezer....Hmmm, think I need an extension cord...


----------



## redkitty

Its windy and chilly here today.  The dog is hiding upstairs.  

The forecast is saying cold and possible snow for next week!


----------



## Barb L.

Cold and snowed again/ two days in a row, almost 70'week ago!  Waiting for Spring to come and stay !  The perious Robins are probably freezing their tail feathers off !  Brrr 19' chill factor !


----------



## buckytom

last night thru this morning we received 2 inches of ice, then 6 inches of snow, capped by a coupla more inches of ice!

i have huge blisters on my hands from chopping it all away.  

it was so solid, even my 220 lb wide load could walk across the top of it without sinking in.

on the brighter side, i got a good parking spot at work because all of those wee cars without 4wd can't move, let alone park in a foot of snow and ice.

tomorrow, i'm gonna chop out large blocks of snow and make an igloo for my boy in the back yard.


----------



## Renee Attili

I'm almost afraid to say it's 72 sunny, with an occasional breeze that reminds me of why I live in Florida. It's killing me to be inside today.


----------



## buckytom

not just florida, renee, but the most beautiful part of florida as well.  

i love the fort myers, sanibel/captiva area. dw and i used to (and hope to again soon) vacation on sanibel every year. our favourite place was the casa ybel. i hope it wasn't too badly damaged in the past few years' storms.

i hope to build a vacation home on my property in port charlotte, someday.

so, go ahead, rub it in. i'll see if i can chuck a snowball that far...


----------



## Renee Attili

It would probably melt berfore it go this far, I'm afraid. The landscape of the area's you mentioned have changed some,but, the spirit of the islands remain. Casa Ybel is a very nice area to stay. Leave the snow and come on down, Buckytom.


----------



## buckytom

maybe this guy can reach...











if i can only get him to stop praying for snow...


----------



## SizzlininIN

No way is your lil guy that big!  He's so adorable!

Well its only 36 out but feels much colder.  Its suppose to only get up to 42 today. Oh how I miss that 70 degree weather we had early last week.....thats my comfort zone.


----------



## Renee Attili

He's Just Tooo Cute, Buckytom! Can't a face like that charm the weather?


----------



## bandonjan

We are around 50 degrees F with partial sun... the
fog is coming in from the ocean... won't stay long
and then it will be sunny and beautiful


----------



## VeraBlue

When the late winter storm finally blew out of here late last night, it dumped 6 inches of ice, then snow, then more ice...it took 2 people an hour and a half just to shovel the steps and walkway.

Now, it's about 40 degrees, and clear.   Should be a nice evening, if not too difficult to get about town.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Last weekend I tilled the garden and planted peas and potatoes and lettuce.  This afternoon, I swept an inch and a half of snow off the porch.

Must be spring.


----------



## amber

Our winter storm started yesterday with about 10" of snow, then windy, and today lots of rain, which turned to slush to heavy to shovel.   The streets flooded too, and the city plows insisted on burrying our driveway after we shoveled, and then honked their horns   Not a nice day!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

May I just say one more time that I am glad I moved to Virginia from CT?!?  We ha beautiful weather all week long, mid to upper 70's.  Today it is much chillier but we did not get any of that snow storm that everyone is talking about.  I wish everyone who was affected by it safe travelling, warm fireplaces and lots of hot coco.


----------



## buckytom

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> He's Just Tooo Cute, Buckytom! Can't a face like that charm the weather?


 
thank you renee, he might just be able to do it. 

and thanks too sizz.

yay! instead of building an igloo, we're going sledding tomorrow.

gotta find some used candles for the runners on the ol' flexible flyer.


----------



## wasabi

I can't get enough of this face! ADORABLE!


----------



## buckytom

oh, auntie wasabi, there you are. you startled me...






can you send me some hawaiian sunshine? (or get my cheap a$$ dad to send me to you?)


----------



## wasabi

Auntie would fly in to get ya in a minute! Just say the word, Bucky.


----------



## Spiritboxer

buckytom said:
			
		

>


That face is sheer magic, what an adorable child......


----------



## Katie H

Bucky, what a doll!  Boy is he gonna break some hearts.  Kissy!  Kissy!  I can see why you like to be at home.


----------



## redkitty

Its supposed to snow here but so far its just ridiculously windy and a little rain here and there.


----------



## SierraCook

75 degrees F. and lots of sunshine.  We have been about 20 degrees above normal for about a week.  I am really getting concerned about the fire season.  Yesterday, in Reno, NV they had a brush fire.  Usually, I am the last one to say this, but we need more snow!!


----------



## callie

I thought about going to the "venting" thread but looked up the weather thread instead.

It's snowing here - again  It has snowed most days in April...we are SO over it...I want sunshine and Spring!


----------



## kadesma

_Well we had spring and early start of summer, but summer got tired and went on vacation with spring, so winter is back..It's cold, overcast, breezy, and As I'm typing I can hear thunder..ACK,ACK ACK..Where is my coat and scarf?_

_kadesma, dressed in heavy clothing and goose bumps... _


----------



## Barb L.

Here in Mi., our weather was beautiful today, Hi 71, sunny and tomorrow 81 and sunny.  Love it !  had my youngest grandson (2 1/2) out today, he kept saying outside, outside, so we went out,with his golf clubs, ball,and big wheel.  He had a good time !!!


----------



## redkitty

Here in SW England its back to grey skies and rain later today.  Such a bummer since we've been having the warmest weather for this time of year. 

It really is amazing how much the sun affects our moods.  I miss her already!


----------



## csalt

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Absolutely beeeuuuutifull. I lay in the grass and watched the clouds today..
> Saw a huge sailing ship..and a funny looking old woman.


 
*That's no way to describe me when I sail over on my broomstick *


----------



## Katie H

Simply gorgeous!  The temp is perfect, light breeze.  The sky's a brilliant blue and, for a change, the humidity is very, very low.  This day was definitely made for porch settin'!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cloudless skies...Bright Sunshine....Will be 81* and light winds.
Birds are everywhere! Squrrels in the trees..A Chipmonk by the fence..A hawk high above and crows calling in the distance..wildflowers blooming.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

A beautiful 70 degrees with dogwoods in bloom and allergies in full effect.  Thank you allergy medications!!!!


----------



## kadesma

_Dark overcast and heavy rain at times..Since we need it, I'm glad it is doing it's magic.._

_kadesma _


----------



## urmaniac13

For the last few days it suddenly became a summer, bypassing the spring.  We go out with shorts and tank, and it is still hot!!  Though it is still a bit chilly at night... I guess I can pack most of the winter clothes at this point, and haul them over to the storage space of the new flat!!


----------



## SierraCook

Partly cloudy skies, off and on sprinkles of rain and 47 degrees F.  My mom called me a few minutes ago and it is snowing over her way, which is just 20 miles from where I live.  She must have a cold pocket over there.


----------



## Barb L.

Beautiful, sunny 79' day here with a gentle breeze.


----------



## kadesma

_the skies are starting to clear, some sun and slight breeze..lovely while the sun is out._

_kadesma _


----------



## Angie

79*...The storms are coming...sky is getting grey, the wind is picking up, and the radar shows fun times ahead for Iowa!


----------



## StirBlue

The clouds have been rolling in for about an hour.  Now it is getting dark and cold!  Got to shut the computer down......bye!


----------



## redkitty

Stupid rain.


----------



## suhyj88

Just srping weather ~~~ 

like today,,, I'm sad I have to study for exam T.T


----------



## YT2095

a little bit of rain on and off, I for one welcome it though, it`s been Soooo dry here for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## chami

the weather here is wonderful for this time of year.
the gardens are looking great and everything is growing very early.


----------



## CassiesKitchen

Unusually warm, windy and wet.


----------



## Katie H

Lovely day.  Temps mild, humidity up a bit, lots of sunshine.  Rain was predicted, but never happened.  Now back on the schedule for tonight.  We'll see what happens.  I have my doubts.

Don't care.  Buck and I spent several hours on our front porch tonight.  It was wonderful.


----------



## shpj4

Beautiful day here - temperature about 72 degrees.  It should be warming up into the mid 70's for the next few days.  

Spring is definitely here but I am really worried about the summer when the hot weather comes and the fire season begins.  We have no rainfall to speak of this whole year.


----------



## lulu

Hot and humid.  The themometre said 29 this morning, just checked it says the smae, but it feels a lot more.  Even the cats were sweating!


----------



## texasgirl

Storming again. Close calls around the DFW area with tornadoes. Had high winds and hail. So far it has stayed mostly west and north of us. Suppose to come closer tonight for us. As long as there are no tornadoes this time, I'll be happy.


----------



## licia

TG, send us some of your rain - we are in a real drought - 6 inches behind this year and already about 9 inches from last. Our grass is curling up and turning brown.


----------



## callie

snow again today and lots of wind.  will winter ever end??


----------



## bethzaring

whoa folks, I'm watching the radar at the National Weather Service, and a tornado warning is headed RIGHT at me. I have battened down the hatches, and now it turned dark, supposed to at 8:45 pm though. At least I can not watch the sky anymore


----------



## StirBlue

bethzaring: any alarms?  bethzaring!  bethzaring!


----------



## JoAnn L.

bethzaring said:
			
		

> whoa folks, I'm watching the radar at the National Weather Service, and a tornado warning is headed RIGHT at me. I have battened down the hatches, and now it turned dark, supposed to at 8:45 pm though. At least I can not watch the sky anymore


 
Hope and praying for your safety.  Please let us know what is going on.


----------



## bethzaring

All is well at my farm!!  The closest tornado to touch down was the next county west of me.  I now feel kinda silly with all the preparations I took. Besides bringing all my vegetable and flower starts inside, and I was thinking if a tornado hit my house it was going to get these buggers whether they are inside or outside, I dismantled the sawhorses and 14 foot 2x12's the plants were on, so the wind could not pick up the boards and toss them through the greenhouse glass.  I left all the goats together so they could escape en mass if something happened to the barn.  

Just got a lot of rain, and did I mention the wind??

Thanks for asking!


----------



## shpj4

Right now in the San Fernando Valley in Southern California the temperature is almost 80 degrees.  It should stay warm for a couple more days and then it will drop.


----------



## Barb L.

Finally we are having nice weather!  Next week in the seventies!!  Woo Hoo!  Love it ! My moods are weather related -


----------



## lulu

After the early and fierce arrival of summer we having some spring, its much cooler today.  Go Figure!  On Monday there was a strorm, Tues day that horrid kind of furious humid heat that squashes you before or in the lull of a summer storm, yesterday fierce thunder and lightning all day and into the night, and today a gently sunny and benevolent day.  My sweet peas shot up in the rain and the tomatoes are so tall!


----------



## Corey123

Sunny, cloudless and in the lower to mid 50s.


----------



## kadesma

_Sunny and cool, weather man is perdicting a chance of rain by this afternoon...Ratttts!_

_kadesma _


----------



## luvs

balmy, sunglasses weather. being pennsylvania, tomorrow, we may scurry towards snow shovels.


----------



## StirBlue

It's barely 60 degrees here, cloudy with occasional rain showers.....brrrrr!


----------



## RMS

Cloudy and it looks like it wants to rain, but doesn't!  Been this way all day!


----------



## Katie H

Pretty crappy.  Just about as dreary as it could get.  Gloomy.  Rain, rain, rain.  When I was a child I loved these kinds of days.  I relished curling up with a good book and reading all day.  Now that I'm a big person, I just want to take a nap!


----------



## radhuni

The weather is too hot here, India.

We are suffering from unusual heat wave.

According to Metereologists this is due to global warming.


----------



## Rookiecook

*Cool here*

Right now it's 34 degrees F and clear.


----------



## michen_122

We had a little sleet storm this afternoon and it was pretty much gloomy and overcast all day, the temperature felt great though, kind of a sightly humid 60s all day, it was really kind of nice


----------



## redkitty

Well, it was supposed to rain tonight, so it still might.  But we did have a nice sunny/semi cloudy day with a cool breeze.  

Oh how I am missing San Francisco weather right now though!


----------



## bethzaring

absolutely gorgeous, clear blue sky, slight breeze, low humidity, sunny, cool.  We are in a Canadian high pressure for the next several days.  Tonight it will get near freezing.  No rain/clouds in the forcast, just sunny and cool, perfect.


----------



## Barb L.

Sunny, cool breeze - 57' love it , don't care for hot weather !


----------



## kadesma

_Had to use a/c this afternoon..House temp was 80 by 1 p.m. Lovely warm and sunny.._

_kadesma _


----------



## lulu

After the rain of last week Milan is sunny and bright.  Its too early to tell, but I think today coul be really hot again.


----------



## Corey123

Just ducky!! 

Sunny, bright, cloudless and warm in the mid 70s Like summer!!!


----------



## RMS

Sunny but very windy today.


----------



## redkitty

Super super windy here today!  The dog is hiding upstairs.  She is such a baby!


----------



## YT2095

same here (- the dog bit)
it`s also quite Variable here too, sunny at times and then raining 20 mins later and then back again.
I think we`re having Aprils weather in May.


----------



## licia

After having temps approaching 90's the past couple of weeks, our temp was supposed to be 70 yesterday - didn't make it past 65. Today's forecast is 75, but it is very cool about 55 and very windy.  We haven't had any rain since February and the fires aren't very far away. Some of the roads are closed and we are certainly hoping for diminishing winds so the fires can be brought under control.  Much of the Okeefenokee has really been affected.  Also the TPC was moved to May to escape March winds and the winds are horrific out there this week. Probably high scores for those golfers unless it changes.


----------



## Corey123

Here in Boston, the forecast is for picture-perfect warm sunny cloudless weather in the upper 70s and low 80s for the next several days!! Wow!!!!!!!

After all that nasty weather we were forced to deal with last month and March, I think we're entitled to some warm and inviting sunny spring and summer-like weather!!


----------



## Barb L.

It is dreary and  cool today -50' and down to 39' tonight !  Brrrr


----------



## licia

Our temps are perfect low to mid 80's, but the smoke is coming in from the fires north of us. A beautiful spring day otherwise. As my dh says "another day in Paradise".


----------



## kadesma

_It's about 65 right now, sunny and cool..Should see a 77 this afternoon..Perfect work in the yard day.._

_kadesma_


----------



## Jikoni

Been raining since last night. Good for the things that need to be watered. My son thinks he is in that category.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its crazy here.  I was out detailing my blazer 3 days ago and it was in the 80's....my lobster back is proof of how intense it was.  Well yesterday we were blasted with temps that stayed in the 50's most of the day and here we are today in the high 40's.....ugh!


----------



## Barb L.

Beautiful sunny 64' right now !


----------



## IronSides

i was just commenting on this in another thread...it is positively gloomy out...its grey and drizzling and only in the 50's


----------



## StirBlue

It was in the 30's last night and we woke to frost.  Can you believe that?  I had seen a weather update around 8:00 p.m. last night.  So I covered my plants again!  People were hitting WW buying rolled plastic to cover their gardens.  

It was a nice thick icy frost on everything!   

The sun came out to warm and cheer everything and everybody.  That was a big crowd pleaser.  Hoping to get into the 60's and that sunshine just may ring it in!  

I just knew that I shouldn't have put the hot cocoa to the back of the cupboard yesterday!  Maybe I should get it back to the front before it snows!!!


----------



## Katie H

Perfect birthday weather here.  It's about 65 or 70 degrees, with extremely low humidity.  The sky's an awesome blue and the air is clear, clear, clear.  Just about as nice as it gets.  We're supposed to enjoy this for at least another 5 days.  Yeah!!!


----------



## StirBlue

Katie E said:
			
		

> Perfect birthday weather here. It's about 65 or 70 degrees, with extremely low humidity. The sky's an awesome blue and the air is clear, clear, clear. Just about as nice as it gets. We're supposed to enjoy this for at least another 5 days. Yeah!!!


 
I am sure this day will last beautifully for you Kate E.  I just hate to ask you to use your only birthday wish on the weather for the other 5 days, but would you please?  Just this one year?  Just blow a little of that heat off your cake toward the northwest!   And think Illinois.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We just had a tornado warning for our town. They are saying now that the storm is about 14 miles north of us. It's only until 5:15, so just a few more minutes and it should be over. Hearing the sirens go off sure is scary. I hope and pray that there was no one hurt.


----------



## Corey123

Sunny and hot.


----------



## Barb L.

Light rain here now and tomorrow but sunny Monday and Tuesday !! Yes!


----------



## StirBlue

A storm just hit here in Central Illinois.  It braided the trees at first so there are tree limbs scattered and leaves.  The big rain and then it almost quit.  Darker now and a down pour of rain.  (no warning sirens)  And it's about 10 or 15 degrees colder! 

I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't get down to 40 degrees tonight!


----------



## TATTRAT

Dang, SB. Nothing like that here, hope you all fair well!

It was a very nice day today, too nice to be stuck at work for the last 13.5 hours, but out in time for a patio margarita, and some chit chat with the neighbors.  

Lower 80's, and hardly a cloud in the sky. Nice little breeze everyone and again.


----------



## Corey123

A little bit cooler, but still hot. Sitting under the a/c.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot and dry during the day...Mild and dry at night...Did I say dry!


----------



## Green Lady

It's a damp 63 degrees with more rain expected tonight here in northern Illinois.


----------



## StirBlue

After the last down pour, the storm was roaring east and I could hear the sirens in the next town over about 3 miles away.  

We've had to put up with weather commercials all night trying to regain credibility because they didn't predict this storm!


----------



## Katie H

A little warmer than is normal, but the humidity is unseasonably low.

Nights are quite pleasant and beautiful for sleeping with windows open.  Great for us, since our house isn't air-conditioned.

We'll take all this weather we can get because it can get to the 90s and 100s for temps with almost equal humidity levels.


----------



## Corey123

Sunny and getting hot again.


----------



## Barb L.

Cloudy and suspose to get numerous showers and chance of thunderstorms today -  but sunny 74-77 tomorrow - Yippee !   Then rain again the next four days .


----------



## Corey123

Cloudy and cool.


----------



## texasgirl

Rain, rain and thankfully, more rain!! We are now only 7' low. I can hear that lake filling up


----------



## Katie H

Cloudy off and on all day.  Now it's cooled down a bit, which is nice.  It's probably about 70 degrees or so with a light breeze and slightly overcast.  It's quite pleasant and Buck and I are out on the front porch enjoying it.  Not sure, but there may be some rain coming.


----------



## Dina

It's beautiful out. We were in the high 90s today and took the girls to the pool today again.


----------



## Barb L.

Suspose to be beautiful here today - sunny, 77- then chance of rain the next 6 days !!  Have a great day all !


----------



## RMS

Hot!  We need rain.


----------



## Caine

Who knows? I'm cooped up inside a building all day. 

Of course, that building is in the San Fernando valley, and it is almost June, so maybe it's for the best, eh?


----------



## bethzaring

beastly hot, sunny, no wind, I was just out stirring up dust in the garden


----------



## kadesma

_Bright,sunny,warm,a wonderful day to sit on the shady patio with a large glass of my mango ice tea..Yum and Yawnnnnn _

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

hot and sticky here in Virginny.  more of the same for the rest of the week.


----------



## Barb L.

A nice 73' love it ! No humidity !!


----------



## texasgirl

Rain Rain Rain!!! ;O)


----------



## amber

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Rain Rain Rain!!! ;O)



No tornado's though tg!  Right now it's cool, almost a full moon, and clear.  During the day we have around 70 these days.


----------



## Katie H

Pretty nice all day today.  Unusually low humidity for the area.  I'm not going to complain.  The temp presently is about 75 degrees.  Slight breeze.  Almost makes me wish I was out in our tent somewhere in a nice campsite.  Perfect sleeping weather, inside with the windows open or out.


----------



## Claire

Caine, I can identify.  For many years I lived in a sub-basement of the Pentagon. Because I was so broke, most of the years I worked there I worked a minimum of 2 extra hours a day (i.e., 50 hours minimum).  I also happened to live near the Pentagon, and everyone knew I needed the money, so they would call me all hours of the day and night. I would call my friends and relatives who lived in the upper regions of the building to question what the weather was.  Do I need an umbrella?  Snow boots?  A pair of corduroy pants?  For much of those years, I really never saw daylight during he winter.  What a life.


----------



## Barb L.

When I got up this morning at 5:30, the temp. was 79' - we are under a severe thunderstorm warning now, and the temp. is 89' - dark and yucky out. 1:55pm


----------



## TATTRAT

Hot, and hotter...


----------



## Jeekinz

Like this:


----------



## Spoiled Rotten

About 80%, sunny and realy really nice


----------



## buckytom

you said it jeekinz. 

92 today, and oy is it humid.

i was hoping for some cool weather so my arrugula doesn't bolt and become bitter.


----------



## Barb L.

I believe the storm has passed, temp is now a cooler 75' !


----------



## Katie H

We had a very hot day yesterday, 96 degrees F, with a wind advisory.  Sustaining winds of 25-30 mph.  Gusts up to 50 mph.  It was a wild ride.

This morning we were under a severe thunderstorm watch.  At 10 a.m. it was as dark as bedtime.  Storm blew through and now it's a bit cooler, but still dark.  Perfect day for a nap.


----------



## SierraCook

52 degrees F. at 6:00 am.  Supposed to get hot today.  100 degrees in Sacramento, Ca.


----------



## Uncle Bob

HOT and DRY....Send rain!


----------



## Barb L.

High 88 - 20% chance of rain ! Sunny -


----------



## Barb L.

Beautiful day here, 72' with 49 % humidity !!


----------



## Corey123

Sunny with some clouds, light winds from the South, temps in the lower 70s.


----------



## SizzlininIN

70's and rainy and I'm loving it because we so desperatly needed it.


----------



## Barb L.

Right now (7:09am) its a cool 57' F,  suspose to be a nice day with a high  of  77' !!


----------



## bethzaring

in the last 24 hours I have gotten two inches of rain, I am so *HAPPY*. We think we will get a second cutting of hay after all!!!!!!

I am drenched, can't stay out of the rain for dancing in it.....


----------



## YT2095

Mixed at the moment heavy rain and then bright sun 5 mins later, however we`re in the for the High-Jump 2moro 

Severe flood warnings all over the country (again).


----------



## Constance

I've seen news clips about the flooding there, YT. Please stay safe!


----------



## Katie H

Sunny and humid.  Temp is about 80F, but the "feels like" is 90ish.  The humidity is almost 80%, so it's pretty sticky.  Forecast is for pop-up storms all afternoon.  Typical for this area for this time of the year.


----------



## redkitty

YT, did you get flooding in your town?  No floods here in SW England.  

The sun is out right now which is amazing since I haven't seen it in two weeks.... can't deal with this English weather!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Had over 6 inches of rain yesterday and are expecting lots more tonight. I think I had better call Noah and see if he has the boat ready.


----------



## bethzaring

jeepers, that is a lot of rain.

We still are in borderline drought conditions.  Had 3/10th inch of rain yesterday, maybe some more today.  But we are fairly confident that we will get a second cutting of hay next week, when this cloudy weather passes.

Hot and muggy here.


----------



## Katie H

Hot and muggy here, too, beth.  Sure could use some rain as well.  All we've had the last week or so are the "hope" of typical late-afternoon summer pop-up storms.  None have materialized, though.


----------



## Barb L.

Its 6:30 am - nice 64', and rain.  Suppose to rain all day - we need it !
(high 82')


----------



## redkitty

Finally a day of full sunshine here in Bristol!  Not one cloud in the sky (yet) and it's about 76' in our garden!


----------



## phil_uk

not a cloud in the sky in hampshire UK.  but too hot to sit in the garden


----------



## Katie H

It's about 86F here with very high humidity.  Supposed to hit 100F today.  Got almost that high yesterday.  Haven't had rain in weeks and folks have stopped cutting their grass.  It just breaks off under our feet.  Would love to have some rain come through and break this heat.  I can't imagine what kind of rain dance the farmers are doing.  Although, it's great weather for haying.  Looks as though the farmers have taken advantage of the dryness to cut and bail their hay.  The fields are dotted with huge round bails.


----------



## bethzaring

praying for rain here too...and the humidity has set in too........even though the temps have been in the 90's the past week the low humidity made it tolerable.....now it is intolerable


----------



## elaine l

My gosh we are having the most amazing best weather day!  Clear, dry.


----------



## foodstorm

Sunny and clear, about 76 degrees with a light breeze. It has been a very mild summer in my area so far.  We could use rain, but that isn't likely to happen here this time of year.


----------



## GotGarlic

Most of the day was in the 90s with high humidity; now there are thunderstorms coming our way, so the temp has dropped to 82.


----------



## licia

96 temp, heat index 106 - no rain today.


----------



## Toots

It is DA#$M hot here - about 95 today and super humid. Heat index is probably around 100 or so. We've had intermittent rain showers all day, very steamy here in ol' tropical Kentucky! They are predicting 97 for Wednesday and mid 90s rest of the upcoming week.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Five day forcast here is for highs of 97--99--99--100--100.  

Temps in the sun will be 5-10 degrees hotter.


----------



## Barb L.

Had a thunderstorm this morning, still raining and more to come !  High today 90' -cranking the AC !!


----------



## licia

Uncle Bob, our temps are almost as high as yours - I think they forecast 98 on Saturday.  If we get sea breezes it won't feel so bad but none yesterday and the heat index was 106. Certainly no weather for being outside unless you are in the pool. The rains we had last week cooled the pool water a bit.


----------



## keltin

It’s hot. Jungle hot. Tarzan doesn’t like it this hot. Going to 98 today, and the National Weather service just issued a Heat Advisory for our area for Wednesday and Thursday. Temps are going to be a few degrees over 100! I wonder if I could stick my cast iron skillet in the bright sun for a few hours and then cook on it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hot and humid - 96 for the high with 15% chance of scattered showers. Looks like it's about to rain any minute here.


----------



## Katie H

Supposed to be about 103 here today.  Don't even want to think what the "feels like" will be.  Supposed to be this way at least through the weekend.  No rain in sight.  Blech!


----------



## sparrowgrass

Our County Assessor came into the office this morning, and told us that "the wind chill is going to be 110 today."

Wind chill, heat index, same thing, right?  Any time anybody talks about either of those things, it is a good time to stay inside.


----------



## kitchenelf

101 with 80% humidity - ugh


----------



## Alix

Cool, overcast with a 60% chance of rain. I'm baking today! Wait a minute...I have a roast in the oven. I guess maybe I will just enjoy the good smells and bake tomorrow.


----------



## YT2095

a Beautiful sunny day and not too hot either, there`s a little cloud every now and then, but it sure makes a **** of a change over the last month+

I for one and Very pleased with it 


edit: ok, "Heck of a change" then!


----------



## Jikoni

Wet wet wet and that's not a just music group! It's real.


----------



## GrillingFool

Currently 99 degrees with a heat index temperature of 110.

pfffffffffft


----------



## Barb L.

Not too bad here 68' now, high 85' low 62' !  (Coldwater Mi. )


----------



## Uncle Bob

The next Five Days
100
101
101
102
102
Then a Cold front....98


----------



## Katie H

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> The next Five Days
> 100
> 101
> 101
> 102
> 102
> Then a Cold front....98



Wait a minute, Uncle Bob!  That's OUR weather forecast.  Yuck!  And no rain in sight for us.  We haven't cut our grass in nearly 3 weeks.  It just breaks off under our feet.

It's 83 degrees right now.  Guess I'd better make another pitcher of iced tea.


----------



## kadesma

_So far this summer we've only had 5-6 100+ days..The rest have been in the 80/90 range..This week 92/94 today they are calling for 92, by 6 in the afternoon, the light breeze that we've had during the days is a little stronger and you can feel some cool air..By night you are happy in a sweat shirt or sweater..Being I'm always cold, this has been a realy cool summer for me and I miss the heat._
_kadesma _


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

As of right now they say its 91 and feels like 96..... 55% humidity..... BRIGHT SUN ....chance of rain if you can manage to get the right cloud over your head.   Pretty typical day here with the exception that we havent had any hurricanes in sight yet this season....... keyword >YET<


----------



## oldcampcook

At the moment, in Tulsa, host to the PGA championship, it is 102 degrees. I guess the pros are earning their money this weekend.


----------



## Renee Attili

Right this moment it is *pouring! *The skys just opened up and Woooosh.
As soon as it stops the bugs will come


----------



## licia

It is upper 90's, but we had to run up north of Atlanta yesterday and it was even hotter there and so humid I almost couldn't breathe when we stopped. I think next week is supposed to be a bit cooler - hope so anyway. Also we ran into the worst electrical storm I've ever seen - lightening just hitting everywhere - the sky looked like daylight.


----------



## Lynan

It is 43F here (6C) and miserable but....spring has nearly sprung! There are lambs about and daffodils are beginning to bloom. It not ALL bad.


----------



## Dave Hutchins

HOT-HOT HOT HOT 96 and no shade no breeze


----------



## Claire

Our temps have "only" been in the upper 80s, but the humidity is horrid, and because our hot weather is so short termed, we don't have central A/C.  We have a window unit in our TV room, and one in our bedroom.  I'm one of those women who doesn't perspire, I sweat like a stevedore, and I'm menopausal as well.  You could toast marshmallows on me.  It is supposed to cool down next week though (hope! hope!).  I've been driving everywhere the past couple of weeks, places I almost always walk.


----------



## effektz

Colorado the last few years has just been stupid! 2-month-long snow blizzards during the winter, dry 100 degree hear during the summer. We get a week or two inbetween for fall and autumn. 

Right now is a little overcast, a cool 96 F.


----------



## keltin

It’s 104 here right now.........


----------



## Katie H

Incredibly hot here.  105 degrees today, with more of the same tomorrow. The heat index was 115.  Ugh!

 Earlier forecasts said the heat would abate by today.  Unfortunately, now we're told no relief is in store until the weekend.  We just grin and bear it.

Sure wish I could bottle this stuff up and save it for the winter months.


----------



## Barb L.

Nice steady light rain, 79' !  not bad !


----------



## carolelaine

It has been over 100 here for most of the last 2 weeks.  It has almost never rained since the Spring.  I have never seen so many dead plants and trees as we have this year.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

It's pouring right now - I think it has to do with the storm that came in from the gulf.


----------



## keltin

Hot. Again. Tired of the heat. I swear I’m starting to lose my religion over this weather! Come on Fall!


----------



## Barbara L

It has cooled down a lot since last week.  It is "only" 97 right now, with a heat index of 102.  I hope it cools down even more very soon, if for no other reason than to lower the electric bill.  I keep the air conditioner setting as high as I can stand it, but it gets too hot without it.

 Barbara


----------



## carolelaine

104 again in Nashville. Jeez, it feels like it must be about 90 in my office.  I love summer and hate winter, but this is getting really bad.  I wish we could have some of Texas' rain.


----------



## redkitty

keltin said:
			
		

> Hot. Again. Tired of the heat. I swear I’m starting to lose my religion over this weather! Come on Fall!



Lets trade, I'm sick of the rain here in England!  

Stupid rain, it's supposed to be summer!


----------



## Barbara L

redkitty said:
			
		

> Lets trade, I'm sick of the rain here in England!
> 
> Stupid rain, it's supposed to be summer!


I'll trade you!  We need the rain so badly.  It is almost 7:00 p.m. and it is now 100.  Cooler than last week, but still too hot for me.

 Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom

It's still raining here and has been all day. I'm watching live TV news report right now showing a guy a few miles away stuck in a tree awaiting rescue. There have been over 70 high water rescues in San Antonio alone today - not to mention Corpus Christi and Houston and everything in between. It's a lot cooler today but with the freeways closed right now, there's no place to go!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cold front on the way. 97* Tomorrow. Wind chill will feel like 103*


----------



## Katie H

HOT, HOT, HOT!  Broken records all over the place.  Temps are about 15-17 degrees over normal for this time of the year.

Had some "front" come through about 7 p.m. that brought high winds and lower humidity.  Not much else.  At least enough relief for our outside kitties to have some fun playing.

10 p.m. news still says we're in for a hot, pressure cooker couple of days.  UGH!


----------



## sattie

Warm, muggy, and humid.  Had some torrential storms hit while at the g-store, that was fun.  Intermitten showers as a result of the outer arms of hurrican Erin.  Love the rain!


----------



## carolelaine

I wish you could send me some rain.  A brush fire broke out last night and burned 3 acres on the main road.  It is so dry I am surprised that everything hasn't burned up.


----------



## bandonjan

Beautiful 70 degrees and light breeze....


----------



## Barb L.

72' with a cool breeze off the lake, have jeans on and a jacket - great for me !


----------



## texasgirl

in the mid 90's here today and wet in most of Texas from Tropical storm Erin coming through. Has been a mild summer this year. Only hit 100 a couple of times so far.


----------



## amber

It was 75 degrees, dry and sunny today, and tonight it's much cooler and raining a bit with some occassional thunder and lightening.  Suppose to be only in the 60's tomorrow.


----------



## radhuni

Here is heavy thunder shower with extremely hot and humid weather.


----------



## Barb L.

Cool 51' now (8:30am) high today 75'-- I am freezing right now!


----------



## Barb L.

Me again ! it has been raining all night, suppose to rain all week !  Bummer - temp. now 57' - brr


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are having lots of rain on this cool August Sunday morning. Loving it.


----------



## redkitty

Stupid England.....nothing but rain almost the entire summer!  We didn't even get a summer!


----------



## Alix

Mizzly here. Can't decide whether to call it mist or drizzle. Ugh. Perfect baking weather IMO. Nothing like making the house smell wonderful when the weather outside sucks!


----------



## CharlieD

It's been pooring all day, yuk. I hate rain. And we have to go out pretty soon.


----------



## bullseye

Rainy and deliciously cool.  A great change from the heat.  The house smells great and I don't have to feel guilty for not doing yard work!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not as hot. Got a small shower last night that cooled things off for s while.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Currently partly cloudy....  90 degrees ... feels like 97.   
Wind: E 20 mph
Humidity: 57%
Low tonight:  84 degrees


----------



## Kaddehawk

Cool and Very, Very Wet!  It's been raining on and off, mostly on, for almost 2 days now!


----------



## elaine l

Chilly...very chilly.  Had the desire to make a roast turkey dinner.  Dh talked me out of it.


----------



## carolelaine

100 again today.  It is supposed to be 100 and over the rest of the week and it still has not rained.  I am overcome with envy at you guys that have rain and are in the 70's.


----------



## Katie H

Same as carolelaine.  It's beginning to get on our nerves.  If not for our crock-pot we'd be eating ice cube sandwiches.


----------



## Kaddehawk

Today is warmer but humid and no relief from the humid/wet weather in sight.  They are predicting rain almost every day this week.  It's even "trying" to rain again right now.  Anyone have construction plans for an Ark?


----------



## Katie H

Still in the 100+ degree category.  No rain in sight.  Yesterday, a farmer combining corn had a spark come off his tractor, which set a huge field fire.  In the end, over 200 acres burned, which caused over 20 area fire departments, state forestry equipment and a host of farmers who disked the perimeter to try to keep the fire from spreading, all to bring it under control.  It took the better part of the day, along with firefighters working all night to put out hot spots.  It's dangerously dry here.  No end of the heat is in sight.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot & Dry...Please send rain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Constance

We finally got a nice rain last night...enough to leave puddles and make the garden muddy. It still got up to a muggy 95 today.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

It's hot and humid here but we got some pretty significant showers early this afternoon - which we don't need. There is still standing water in places here from TS Erin. So far, it looks like we're dodging a bullet with Dean but I pity the folks in Mexico.


----------



## bethzaring

we got a half inch of rain last night. It did nothing to fill in the 2 inch wide cracks in the soil in my front flower bed.  The garden is completely under a thick layer of mulch so it is fairing well.  Our home water supply is very low, we are on high alert with our water conserving techniques.

Very hot predicted for the rest of the week with no rain in sight.  We surely are grateful for the 1/2 inch of rain we got last night!!!  I hope it does not make the tomatoes crack.  But most of my tomatoes are still quite green.


----------



## Kaddehawk

Oh how I would love to send you some of our rain!  We have a poss of severe thunderstorms over the next 2 days and this weather is murder on the arthritis and asthma!


----------



## redkitty

Should be a tad sunny today, no rain in the forecast for the next few days!  HORAY!


----------



## Barb L.

Thundering now, suppose to have rain the next four days - , haven't seen the sun since Friday !! Bummer (in a camper-)


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 74 degrees right now and we're supposed to have a partly cloudy day with a high of 82. What a relief - it's typically in the 90s this time of year.


----------



## kadesma

_It was pretty muggy last night so much so we ended up using the a/c about 3 this a.m. Supposed to be in the high 90's today,so DH and I are getting out of Dodge and going for a drive to the coast and seeking something a little cooler..Ahhh, lunch out at a fresh fish dive along the beach _
_kadesma_


----------



## Uncle Bob

After about an hour of this heat, I think I am rare. A few more minutes and I think I would have been medium well. The air is so thick you can cut it with a dull knife!


----------



## Kaddehawk

yes Barb L... Major bummer!  Your just a hop-skip-n-a-jump away from me.   T-storm earlier today but at least it didn't last time.  Now warm and sooooooooo muggy!


----------



## Katie H

By now, Uncle Bob, we're "well done."  Just too hot to describe.  Supposed to be 102 degrees tomorrow.  Oh, pew!

I spent 9 hours driving into "town" doing my vittles/supplies shopping today.  It was miserable.  Can't wait for cooler weather.


----------



## redkitty

Ok, I might just pass out from shock!!!  The sun is shinning bright, no clouds in the sky (very rare here lately) and the forecast still looks fabulous for the entire weekend!  Currently 65' in my back garden and getting warmer!!

HORAY!


----------



## KellySeven

It's cold, well cool really and rainy.  We've had some serious rain here in the last few days - much needed and very welcome.  Queensland is/has been on heavy duty water restrictions for a few months so this is a huge treat.


----------



## carolelaine

It has been over 100 here for 16 days and over 95 for weeks and weeks before that.  We are past well done.  Water is being rationed everywhere around here.  There has been less than 3 inches since May.  Not even 1/2 inch this month.  They are talking about it being a 100 year draught.  I know I've never seen it look like this,  the canoe places on the river have all closed due to low water and there are almost no leaves left on the trees.  I am worried about it, and I'm worried about fire because I live in the woods.  What a year we have had weather wise in 2007.


----------



## applesauce

Sunny and clear at the moment,  somewhere in the mid 70's.  I should get out of the house and enjoy it!
Wow Carole, I'd be nervous about fires as well.  Hope you get some rain soon, get out there and do your rain dance!


----------



## Katie H

Almost exactly as carolelaine just described.  We've only gotten .02 of an inch of rain so far this month with none in sight for the next few days.  Burn bans have been in effect for weeks.  Even so, there have been several wild fires - one 200-acre one sparked by a tractor engine as a farmer was combining his corn, another 1,000-acre one (don't know how it started), two more immense ones yesterday.  One of those was caused by a spark from a welder a farmer was using to fix some equipment in a barn.  

Sure could use some of that rain the folks north of us are getting too much of.


----------



## elaine l

At first I was going to say that it was hot here with summer returning but after reading the last couple posts I guess I will just say "warm"   

Hope you all get the rain and or cool weather you need.  Maybe a little rain dance?


----------



## foodstorm

It's 73 degrees and we are having showers and some thunder. Very unusual.


----------



## Barb L.

Beautiful 73', - after a week of rain, its great !!!  Love it !


----------



## Dina

Rainy...it's the 3rd top city with lots of rain this year.  Yikes!


----------



## Kaddehawk

Mild today ; mid-70's and not too humid.  At least no rain in the forcast for the next few days.  Hurray!


----------



## kadesma

_So hot yesterday, the 105 caused a 3 hour power outage       and it stayed humid and in the 80's all night. Today lots of white billowy clouds, muggy and HOT 106 expected..Hard to catch your breath if you venture outside..._

_kadesma_


----------



## Katie H

Cold snap here.  Better get my jacket out.  Temps are down a bit.  Now only in the 90s and humid.  Still no rain.  Last measurable rain was July 20th and none is predicted for the next several days.  Although, we're told Labor Day weekend will be in the upper 80s and low 90s temperature wise.  I'll take it.  Just wish the humidity would go down proportionately.


----------



## Green Lady

Perfect!!!!!!  low humidity and sunny!!!!!!!!!!  A perfect day...we don't get them too often here!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Cool breeze off the lake, had jacket on, 72 '- down to 48' tonight !  Love it !!


----------



## gourmande

Simply pleasant! ... sunny, low humidity, gentle breeze, 22C at the moment (19:30)  couldn't ask for better. 


G


----------



## Kaddehawk

It's upper 70's, HUMID and wet on and off while it tries to decide if it really wants to rain or not!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Here on the Pacific Coast of Mexico, we are in the middle of our rainy season. Warm (88F right now) and humidity to match. We've caught the edges of two hurricanes in the past few weeks, so we have had mucho mucho rain...perfect breeding conditions for LOTS of mosquitos! This is not the best time of year to visit (or live in) Mexico...but it will get better in another month or so.


----------



## carolelaine

It's 96 and humid here.  We did get a little bit of rain which has helped things some.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Our weather is the same here, carolelaine. I don't mind the heat so much, but the humidity is awful. Makes me feel like wilted lettuce - not to mention what it does to my hair!


----------



## Katie H

In the 90s, cloudy with about 70% humidity.  Pretty hot and sticky.  Can anyone say, "bad hair day?"


----------



## carolelaine

Girls, all days are bad hair days for me lately.


----------



## kadesma

_fairly decent not so hot, air is cooler, but for the last 4 days, it's best to not do much outside. The air is filled with smoke from fires here in California..Nasty dry weather.._
_kadesma_


----------



## Barb L.

Think fall is coming- this morning was 45' brrr when your not use to it yet - high today 63-65'- humidity a nice 59% !  Had to start the furnace this morning to take the chill off.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Gosh, we don't even have a furnace! No heat at all - we never need it. We'll throw a blanket on the bed come December....


----------



## Katie H

Mother Nature's cranked the thermostat down a bit.  Now only in the mid to upper 80s.  The humidity is down a bit, too.  Went from the upper 80s to a nice 60% today.  It's a pleasure to sit on the front porch in the evenings.


----------



## Constance

How cold did you get last night, Katie? They predicted 47 here, but it was 57 when Kim got up at 6:00 AM. 
All my ferns, orchids and bromeliads are out on the back deck, but they are sheltered by the shade of giant oaks, and next to the house, giving them a lot of protection. I want to get everything cleaned up and re-potted, if necessary, before I get it all moved into the greenhouse. 
By they, I have a white Cattleya with 5 blooms on it, and 5 more assorted orchids with buds, including a purple Cattleya that smells so sweet, it makes the bumble bees drunk.

Kim kept our vegetable garden alive through the heat and the drought, and now that we've gotten a couple of good rains, we have all sorts of sweet bell peppers and tomatoes coming on. Should also have a good bunch of basil for the freezer. If the killing frost holds off until mid-October, as it usually does, we'll have a nice harvest.


----------



## Katie H

Probably 55ish or so, Connie.  They were predicting lower, but I don't think it ever got as low as they had predicted.  I'm lovin' life right now.  The air is crystal clear and the sky is just too, too blue.  Love this kind of weather!!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been a beautiful couple of days here - highs in the low 80s, humidity around 60%, clear skies ... just gorgeous. I'm going to crew in a sailboat race Friday evening (DH is going kayaking in PA for the weekend with some friends) - can't wait. The weather is supposed to be just as nice.


----------



## redkitty

After spending a week in Ibiza where it was a lovely 85F daily, I'm now back in England where it's 53F this morning!  But at least the sun is out for a bit...


----------



## girlgioush

here, the weather is very2 hot, it seem we better not eat but drink.So many people got flu here, especially children.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Waiting to see how much rain we get out of Humberto...


----------



## Loprraine

Sure cooled off here last night. Got down to 7C (44F).  Time to get out the fall sweaters.


----------



## Barbara L

The last couple days have finally gotten below 90.  It is still hot but not unbearable.  The drought is so bad that everything is dying.  Much of the grass in our yard literally crunches when I walk through it.  We had a few sprinkles yesterday and they said possible showers for a couple days.  None today though.  As much as we need a good long rain, I hope it doesn't rain for a few days now.  One of our windows was broken by a little rock this morning (pretty much had to be our neighbor's lawn mower), so I hope we don't get a hard rain (or even a light rain with a breeze toward that window) until we can get it replaced.  I am looking forward to fall temperatures.  I hate the heat and humidity we get here.

Barbara


----------



## mercyteapot

I'll venture a guess and say it's in the high 60s right now.  It was around 75 today.  A little humid but not bad.


----------



## carolelaine

It is supposed to be in the 70s tomorrow!  We are so excited, it was the worst August ever.  When we finally got some rain everything turned green again and it is looks so much better.


----------



## Barbara L

80% chance of rain this evening and tonight--remnants of Humberto.  It has been clouding up all day but no rain yet.  Right now it is 87 degrees.

 Barbara


----------



## NAchef

Got some snow in the mountains today! Woke up and looked out the window and then wanted to cry!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

It's actually starting to cool down here already. This has been a very mild summer for San Antonio. LOTS of rain and no string of triple digit temperatures like the rest of the country.


----------



## Katie H

Hot.  In the 90s, with humidity in the upper 70 percentile.  Real muggy.  Lots of promises of showers, but nothing materializing yet.  I don't hold out much hope for rain.  We've only received about 1 inch for the whole month of September.  Way below average.


----------



## LT72884

um fetching cold. all the water froze this morning. we have snow, so im happy. Snowboardin season. 754 inches worth to


----------



## carolelaine

It is in the 90's here and really, really dry.  I can't imagine snow, it must be amazing.


----------



## LT72884

yeah it is. i love snow, to a point. winter is ugly because you have two colors to pick from. white and brown. i have some cool photos ill post.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Although I grew up with frequent winter snows in southern Oregon, I can't imagine snow, either, at this point in my life. As fall approaches most everyone north of the border, we continue to have days in the 90s and nights in the 70s, with humidity in the 80-90% range. Our rainy season is winding down, and it hasn't rained for about a week. Everything is lush and green. Within the next month, the humidity will "break" overnight and we'll wake up to refreshing breezes from the ocean and months of glorious sunny and mild weather.


----------



## LT72884




----------



## LT72884




----------



## Dina

Hot and humid.  Bleh!  Wish it was winter already.


----------



## Katie H

Had a bit of a front come through about an hour ago.  Dropped the temp a bit and left a little rain, maybe 1/2 inch or less.  Now the humidity is way up.  Big surprise.  I'll take the humidity as long as the temp goes down.


----------



## carolelaine

Photos are beautiful LT7.  Katie if you had a front come through maybe it's on the way to me. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## LT72884

thanx. i think there pretty to.


----------



## redkitty

Stupid England!!!!  It rained on and off all day and now it's 52F....burrrrr!!!


----------



## Barb L.

We are under a thunderstorm watch, temp- 74.  Warmer than usual this time of year for Mi. ( 7:30PM)!

Redkitty, If I lived in England and the rain, I would be depressed all the time - need sunshine !!


----------



## redkitty

Barb L said:


> We are under a thunderstorm watch, temp- 74.  Warmer than usual this time of year for Mi. ( 7:30PM)!
> 
> Redkitty, If I lived in England and the rain, I would be depressed all the time - need sunshine !!



Barb, that is exactly one of the main reasons I can't live here.  We are moving back home to San Francisco next June and I am literally counting the days!!!!!

It's sunny this morning with a few clouds, no rain in the forecast but it's 47F!!  Hopefully the sun will shine, I can totally deal with the cooler temp..


----------



## kategreece

We have had so much cloudy sky lately 。Sometimes the mood will become with the weather change . So strange . Hope everyone have a nice mood .


----------



## Barb L.

I think fall has finally arrived !  Rainy -60 F, no more 80's !  Love it and the leaves are changing so pretty.


----------



## LT72884

does any one else get depressed in the winter time?


----------



## NAchef

I get depressed in the winter, but some of that could be that I live in Utah and its the winter!  haha


----------



## redkitty

LT72884 said:


> does any one else get depressed in the winter time?



Living here I do!  Winter is awful here, when you spend your entire life in sunny California!!


----------



## Barb L.

A few days ago it was close to ninety, from now on 50's !  The leaves changing are getting so pretty.  Love all the seasons !  Fall has sprung!!


----------



## justplainbill

Cool and moist.  A welcome relief from a parched but humid and hot summer.  Chestnut trees still bearing and fishing's pretty good.


----------



## Andy M.

We're having a cool rainy spell this week.  Time for soups and stews.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been hot and in the 80s or 90s, but today is cooler and drizzly, at least so far. Tomorrow that midwest cooldown will get to us, though. Can't wait. Time to get the last of the tomatoes out of the garden.


----------



## Michelemarie

Finally! Fall is here! It is dark this morning and around 50ish - the way it is supposed to be in October!  The leaves are turning and the air is crisp! Yeah!!


----------



## Kaddehawk

Barb... typical Michigan weather!  Its mid - upper 50's right now and wet when just a few days ago I was in shorts and a tank top!


----------



## Kaddehawk

Boy it's gotten chilly fast here in Michigan!  Just a short while ago it was still shorts weather.  Now we have all the sweaters and jackets out again.  Man... Nevada is really sounding good right now!!!


----------



## Katie H

We had a VERY hard frost here last night, so any plants that didn't come inside or weren't covered are now "toast."  Today's high was about 53 degrees and  it was a beautifully crisp, clear day.  The sky was a brilliant blue without a single cloud.  It was gorgeous and really a beautiful  contrast to the colors that are beginning to show in the trees.  It's probably about 40 degrees here now.  Gonna be cold again tonight.  Looks  like I'll have to finally put the shorts and tank tops away for good...this time.  Already put them away once this season.


----------



## Bilby

We're heading to the first really warm weather of spring.  Monday it is meant to be 36C.  The wind is cool so today isn't too bad but there was a big fire yesterday and the smoke is still in the air making the horizon dull and the smell acrid. Think I will have to switch the retic on for the first time since autumn. We have water restrictions over here as a permanent feature, so it will only be for a short burst on my watering days.


----------



## Uncle Bob

50* Calm Winds...Going to 32* tonight. First Frost my house!!


----------



## texasgirl

Bilby said:


> We're heading to the first really warm weather of spring. Monday it is meant to be 36C. The wind is cool so today isn't too bad but there was a big fire yesterday and the smoke is still in the air making the horizon dull and the smell acrid. Think I will have to switch the retic on for the first time since autumn. We have water restrictions over here as a permanent feature, so it will only be for a short burst on my watering days.


 
Spring? Are you serious?? Hmm, I need a house there for our winter and then I'll come home for our Spring


----------



## Bilby

texasgirl said:


> Spring? Are you serious?? Hmm, I need a house there for our winter and then I'll come home for our Spring


Three more weeks and it will be summer!  Stinking hot with little respite other than murky ol' thunderstorms!  All the way until the end of March.  You walk outside and get attacked by flies within seconds. We are in the snake season now but nobody ever seems to see the non-poisonous ones, only the tiger snakes and dugites!  I live near bush and my cat in the past has been known to bring me back a "present" or two!

Maybe we can timeshare TexasGirl. I like winter!


----------



## MexicoKaren

What an interesting group of international cooks! Here on the west coast of Mexico, we are heading into six months of perfect weather...the rainy season is over and the humidity has broken. Blue skies every day, temps in the mid-80s during the day and high 60s at night. Soon, however, we will be inundated with tourists...


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

South Florida....... 10:23 am..... sunny, 80 degrees increasing to around 83 later today, winds NNE at 7mph,,,,,, 45% humidity.    Tonight we'll have a low of 68.  

I love this time of year!!!   Its finally getting cooler!!!


----------



## mikki

Westren NY -Day low 40s sunny,night- too darn cold!!! have snow on ground from last Tues snow storm that dumped 8 inches on us. Winter is here!!!!


----------



## CharlieD

Thank G-d for global worming it is so beautiful outside, warm and sunny. I love it


----------



## Bilby

Well CharlieD you might like it here today then as it is meant to be 39C! It is a bit overcast so I am hoping that it means we might get some cooling rain.  That's the way it usually goes in Perth, unexpected heat followed by rain soon after.  They are promising a sea breeze this afternoon but it may not make it to the foothills, and in any case will have to compete with the drying Easterlies (which bring in the heat from the dessert and scrub regions).  The Easterly is very strong just now.


----------



## redkitty

Burrrrr!  I went jogging this morning with gloves on!  It's about 38F here this morning!  But the sun is shining, so I'm smiling!


----------



## YT2095

the cars were all white over with frost this morning, but the sun`s out so it looks nice


----------



## Bilby

Well it made it to 39.8C (over 100F) today after a min of 21.6C at 6:35am!  That isn't a minimum!!!!!  That's just hot all day and night! One of the top 5 hottest days in Novemeber on record.  Got about 100 drops of rain before it gave up the ghost.  Did nothing.  Will be 33C and humid tomorrow.  Great!  <sigh>  Think I'll go do the shopping tomorrow so I can hang out over the chest freezers!


----------



## DawnT

It's 45, misty and grey.  The leaves are still falling and the birds are on the move south.  A typical November day in western NY.


----------



## Loprraine

I'm in VA for a few days.  Today is sunny and mid 50's.  (Probably better than Toronto where I'm from)


----------



## BigDog

Mostly cloudy, mid to upper 40s.


----------



## bknox

Nov. 12 just outside Chicago IL 60 degrees and overcast.


----------



## corazon

We had a big windstorm yesterday. Power was out yesterday morning until 3pm today.  Lots of fallen trees.


----------



## Katie H

Well, after several weeks of having to be inside, Buck and  I are sitting out on our big front  porch  in our shirtsleeves.  It was nearly 70 degrees F today even  though  it  was cloudy.   Humidity's at least 70% after some rain spits.

Tomorrow's supposed to be  sunny and at least 70 degrees F.  

We're lovin'  life and our outside  kitties are happy to have  mommy and daddy  to play  with again in the evening.

Wow, corazon.   You  had  some  rockin' and rollin'.  Hope  all's  well now.


----------



## Bilby

Amazing Corazon!!

Today is bright and sunny and meant to be 30C.  The cicadas are ticking away, with their tunes enveloping me as I sit at the dining table with the front and back doors open on either side of me. The cats are lolling in the garden and the birds are flitting down every so often looking for another feed.  Lovely day.  Good day to be alive.


----------



## stassie

Bilby said:


> Amazing Corazon!!
> 
> Today is bright and sunny and meant to be 30C. The cicadas are ticking away, with their tunes enveloping me as I sit at the dining table with the front and back doors open on either side of me. The cats are lolling in the garden and the birds are flitting down every so often looking for another feed. Lovely day. Good day to be alive.


 
Is there a 'home-sick' smiley? Maybe: ?

Anyway, you just made me miss Perth! I have family there, and it appears that it's time I visited again. Goodness... I can just about smell the gum trees. 

Here, it's raining one minute then lovely and sunny the next - currently transitioning from rainy to sunny. Can't seem to make up it's mind!


----------



## Bilby

stassie said:


> Is there a 'home-sick' smiley? Maybe: ?
> 
> Anyway, you just made me miss Perth! I have family there, and it appears that it's time I visited again. Goodness... I can just about smell the gum trees.
> 
> Here, it's raining one minute then lovely and sunny the next - currently transitioning from rainy to sunny. Can't seem to make up it's mind!


We're in that up and down period of spring where you just think the heater can finally go away and then it does a cold night suddenly.  Hopefully that stage is over but I have left mine out just in case.

My SIL is from the NI (Mangaweka) so she finds the heat in Perth terrible in the summer. So they now live in Busselton instead.  I'm out near the Swan Valley in High Wycombe.  Where abouts is your family, Stassie?


----------



## lulu

Every morning is different right now.  Bitterly cold and frosty one morning, damply cool  the next.   This morning is cool and sunny but not crisp.


----------



## redkitty

England just seems to have many shades of grey.  Thats the weather today, grey.


----------



## tomchef

ireland is wet and cold......
for a change


----------



## Uncle Bob

63* Windy and humid...Going to 82* Slight Chance of rain..We need it!!!!


----------



## middie

It was a high of 66 degrees today. It's still about 60 out now.
I wish it would stay like that. Tomorrow's back to reality back down into the 40's with rain/snow mix.


----------



## stassie

Bilby said:


> We're in that up and down period of spring where you just think the heater can finally go away and then it does a cold night suddenly. Hopefully that stage is over but I have left mine out just in case.
> 
> My SIL is from the NI (Mangaweka) so she finds the heat in Perth terrible in the summer. So they now live in Busselton instead. I'm out near the Swan Valley in High Wycombe. Where abouts is your family, Stassie?


 
We're in Hamilton, but I love the Perth heat. I've just about suceeded in persuading my husband to move over there . 

I have relatives all over the city, but usually stay in Swan View when I'm over - so quite close to you really! 

Today, it was actually quite nice. The odd cloud, but better than yesterday. I can't wait till summer starts properly!


----------



## NAchef

32F right now, low for the night in the mid to upper 20's


----------



## Bilby

Late 20's (Celsius) today, cooling breeze but the sun has a heat to it when you are in its direct path. Felt a lot hotter than that at lunchtime when I brought the shopping in though!  Think there must be a bit of a fire somewhere as the sky looks a little hazy towards the hills.


----------



## redkitty

Glad today was not my jogging morning, it's 33F outside!  But the sun is out, which is perfect for morning yoga in front of the fireplace!!!


----------



## YT2095

WOOT!!!!  we got Snow! 

1`st this year, and it looks like it`ll be snowing for a good 12+ hours, although it won`t stick as it`s too damp.


----------



## lulu

Yikes YT, no snow here, but loads of rain.  I was going to dressage but its cancelled. wimps.


----------



## YT2095

this started as rain, then went to sleet, the temp dropped to 2c then the snow started 

it`s Great!


----------



## redkitty

WOW!  No snow in Bristol, just rain and wind.  It's about 44F outside now.


----------



## lulu

LOL, when you think about it we three are really quite close.  Still no snow here, Redkitty is more likely to see that than me....but we are underwater.  Maybe the dressage people were right after all.


----------



## Katie H

A glorious 50ish degrees, with a beautiful clear, blue sky.  A few cottony clouds about and a slight breeze.  It's almost a Norman Rockwell picture with leaves gently falling from the trees and dancing in the street as cars pass.  The temp will probably go above 60, so we'll have a gorgeous fall day.


----------



## lulu

Cold, wet and grey, a leaded haevy sort of grey.

I bought a boiler suit/overalls for outside work with the dobbin today because I'm fed up of mud on my house-work/dogwalking/horse doing tracksuits.  Because the mud is EVERYWHERE .Its massively too big and I'm shivering inside and really going out again this afternoon sounds like an awful idea.  Thank goodness ther's not much to do tonight.


----------



## LEFSElover

68 no wind, clear skies, but expecting the Santa Ana's real soon, like later today even


----------



## Alix

Snowing, -3C (thats our high for the day). Ugh.


----------



## redkitty

Rain. Rain. Rain.   Oh and today was very grey as usual!


----------



## miniman

Same as red kitty, and even had fog this morning.


----------



## Barb L.

Dreary, 54 F, snow is forecast for Wed. night !


----------



## Katie H

Really warm for this time of the year...70 degrees, with the sun playing hide-and-seek with a semi-cloudy sky, slight breeze.  Buck and I sat out on our porch last night until after 7 o'clock.  We plan to repeat that tonight.  Seems bizarre, but we'll take it.  Better than paying heating bills.


----------



## shannon in KS

grrr, it was sooo nice yesterday, almost 75 and sunny with puffy little clouds.  This morning it was nice, about 65, sunny.  That all changed about noon.  It's overcast, in the 40's and starting to rain.  It's Kansas, I am expecting to wake up to 3 inches of ice on the ground.


----------



## Bilby

The Easterlies are blowing a bit strongly which brings heat to Perth.  In the summer around where I live, the winds can regularly get to 100kmh (at a golf course!). The Eastern suburbs experience more problems from the winds than we do from winter storms.  In summer, it is a regular occurance to have broken fences/sheds and escaped dogs.  Oh and the rubbish on bin days from people who don't secure their bins!!!  GRRRRR!!  Anyway this morning has been blustery (and rubbishy!!), blue skies and sunny.  Going to be 29C today and get into the mid-30's (C) for the rest of the week and weekend. We have our Federal election on Saturday so the polling booths will probably be uncomfortable in the heat - no airconditioning on the weekend at the schools.


----------



## Cajun Cook

Weather has been pretty fair here in Thibodaux, Louisiana.  Finally got past all the rain and it has been sunny for the most part.  Has gotten cold a little bit at night but that isn't too bad for late November.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A few Clouds...and currently 72*......


----------



## Constance

We had the same weather as Katie...mostly cloudy and very warm. I'm not sure it got up to 70, but it was certainly in the high 60's, and it's not getting much colder than that at night.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are getting hit pretty hard today in the upper midwest. We are getting snow, sleet and now rain with very high winds. I sure hope that the power stays on.


----------



## licia

We had about 75 today - 80 forecast for tomorrow, but cooler by the end of the week. We don't mind.


----------



## cara

rain, wind - no fine sunday weather..
great for spending time in front of th computer and enjoy a hot tea...


----------



## DawnT

freezing rain and high winds.  DH has generator ready in case power goes. Peppermint tea for me!!  DS's laptop (new one month) crashed!!  Madder then a wet hornet.   :>(


----------



## MexicoKaren

Blue skies, mid-80s, light ocean breeze. Down to high 60s tonight. This is the time of year I feel so lucky to live here. I sympathize with those of you who are freezing cold - and it is such a struggle to get around when the weather is so daunting. Drive carefully! My hubby and I have decided that we never want to be cold again....


----------



## Barb L.

We are having a warm spell - 41 F, snow, sleet last night -18 -brrr.
Grey and dreary today though - bummer


----------



## mikki

freezing rain,changing to snow, suppose to get 3-6 inches tonight.Glad I don't have to go anywhere. Snuggle under blankie and have hot cocoa and i'll be just fine


----------



## buckytom

wow, it is a skating rink outside. i passed a half dozen accidents on the way in tonight. the freezing rain put a nice coating down. then it changed over to all rain, which is far worse for a short period. a layer of water over ice is about as slippery as you can get!

as i got closer to the city most of the roads were just wet, but the bridges were still icy. thankfully, i'm pretty good at driving by the seat of my pants as the expression goes, so i just fishtailed a bit, then slowed it down every time i got to an elevated section of road.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> wow, it is a skating rink outside. i passed a half dozen accidents on the way in tonight. the freezing rain put a nice coating down. then it changed over to all rain, which is far worse for a short period. a layer of water over ice is about as slippery as you can get!
> 
> as i got closer to the city most of the roads were just wet, but the bridges were still icy. thankfully, i'm pretty good at driving by the seat of my pants as the expression goes, so i just fishtailed a bit, then slowed it down every time i got to an elevated section of road.



You are sooooo right about wet ice.  If you turn your head too quick it can put you in a fishtail.  

It's been snowing here, a lot!  We have about 2 feet on the level.  I've shoveled twice and you can't tell that I've shoveled at all.  It's supposed to continue snowing through the remainder of this week.  Maybe we'll get lucky and have a day or two where the roads are closed.  My deep freeze has meet in it, and my pantry is in good shape.  I've got a well so liquid isn't a problem either.  I'm ready.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## redkitty

Sunny and 46F this morning.  We missed the horrible rain and wind the last few days, how lovely to wake up this morning to sunshine!!


----------



## Bilby

we have had mild weather low 20's (Celsius) so far this week with more expected.  After the warm/hot weather i have found it quite chilly.  Even put my electric blanket on this morning! Until the light showers have passed I guess it will be like that for a while.


----------



## Rom

It is crazy here!

This morning was beautiful, sunny and hot (well it is the 3rd day of summer), then in the afternoon, i saw the grey clouds coming in and then the wind, then the rain...now its really windy but not raining hard


----------



## elaine l

Winter mess here.  Not as bad as they said.  I have a two hour delay at work (school) so now what to do?  Right, sit here on the DC forum!


----------



## Loprraine

We had our first real snow fall this weekend, accompanied by very high winds.  They are forecasting another 20 cm of snow tonight.


----------



## DawnT

Windy, snow and rain mix. 31.8 degrees and falling. *YUCK!! *At least it isn't coming from the south and blowing the dog door open!! I had that yesterday with an inch of snow in my entryway!


----------



## mikki

very high winds,snow,33 degrees and falling suppose to have 2 feet by tomarrow


----------



## LT72884

mikki said:


> very high winds,snow,33 degrees and falling suppose to have 2 feet by tomarrow



same here. last night the speeds of winds got to around 75-80MPH. plus it was cold. but the snow fell a few days ago.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

It's ranged from the teens (F.) to the high 20's.  I have about 18 inches of snow on the level in my front yard and have had to clear the snow and packed-snow rubble left behind by the county plow from my driveway 3 times so far since Friday night.  I'll be shoveling again tonight as my previous efforts have been undone by more falling snow.  You can hardly see where I shoveld to the cement in my driveway.  It looks like I haven't shoveled in a week.

Well, I have to get my exercise somehow.  When you get lemons, you make lemonaide.  When you get snow, you start preparing for the anual cardboard sled race.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

When I went to work this morning, it was almost 60 degrees and sunny. Coming home, it's 45 and the wind is blowing from the north - windchill = 39. Brrrr!!!


----------



## DawnT

Snowing and blowing, visibility is about 500 ft.  Can't tell which way is up when you venture outside!!  Thank God for sno-blowers, as I'm going to need it at 4:30 am.


----------



## pdswife

Rain...heavy and hard
Wind... slow now but... faster and wilder tonight.
It's sure to be a mess. At least for now  the snow has all melted.


----------



## Cordel

The snow is slowing down, but we got a foot last night, so it took a while to snowblow to the driveway and around the cars, and shovel off the two decks.  I had to shovel the lakeside one to get to the birdfeeders and fill them, and then decided to shovel the front deck, so we could use the Big Green Egg the first day the sun shines, or it is not windy.


----------



## Katie H

Saturday and Sunday were a bit of  a weather roller coaster.  We were supposed to have had severe  thunderstorms, with high  winds, etc.  Didn't  materialize.  Did have some pretty high winds Saturday  night and  Sunday afternoon.

When I  got up Sunday  morning the temp was  75  degrees F.  December 2?

Stayed high most of the day and, then,  started to drop when the wind  and  rain began.   Ended up with  an  inch  of rain.

This morning when I arose,   the temp  was  28 degrees F  and very  windy,  which  means  the "felt like" was  a  lot  lower.  Clear today, but cold.   High was   probably 40 degrees  F.


----------



## Bilby

Rom said:


> It is crazy here!
> 
> This morning was beautiful, sunny and hot (well it is the 3rd day of summer), then in the afternoon, i saw the grey clouds coming in and then the wind, then the rain...now its really windy but not raining hard


didn't you end up with flash flooding?? Looked pretty bad on the news. Hope alright your end.


----------



## suziquzie

It's cold. 
Not as cold as yesterday, but it's supposed to start snowing in a couple hours. Glad the grocery shopping is done!


----------



## redkitty

No sun today.  It's the usual England shade of grey and about 54F.


----------



## mikki

25 degrees, not as windy, we didn't get as much snow as forcast, but its still fluttering.


----------



## simplicity

suziquzie, I lived in Saint Paul for several years.  I know how cold those Minnesota winters can get.  Stay warm!

It's around freezing here, which doesn't happen very often.  People, myself included ,often use plants that will not tolerate a freeze.  My inside entry is full of the potted ones that I brought inside, including a big blooming bougainvillea that I keep bumping into.  It has thorns.  Ouch.

 I keep old blankets, bedspreads, etc. in the garage and cover the plants in the courtyard that may be damaged by the cold.

 I won't complain too much. It's just a minor nuisance.


----------



## lulu

Cold, grey, damp..but with a light that could mean snow. At least its not the driving rain   and gales we had at the weekend.


----------



## Bilby

simplicity said:


> ..including a big blooming bougainvillea that I keep bumping into. It has thorns. Ouch.


Haha!  I can so relate to that - I have about eight (?) metres of bourganvilleas on my side fence (stops would-be robbers from using the backgarden as an access area) - and it has this big "cave" under the boughs where my cats love to shelter from the sun.  Muggins here, has to get partially under the boughs without getting the thorns in me, to get them out. You can get nasty infections from bourganvillea thorns too. Love em though!


----------



## suziquzie

simplicity said:


> suziquzie, I lived in Saint Paul for several years. I know how cold those Minnesota winters can get. Stay warm!
> 
> It's around freezing here, which doesn't happen very often. People, myself included ,often use plants that will not tolerate a freeze. My inside entry is full of the potted ones that I brought inside, including a big blooming bougainvillea that I keep bumping into. It has thorns. Ouch.
> 
> I keep old blankets, bedspreads, etc. in the garage and cover the plants in the courtyard that may be damaged by the cold.
> 
> I won't complain too much. It's just a minor nuisance.


 
Where in St. Paul? I lived quite a few areas there, I'm up in North Branch now. It's even colder here!!!  I should run away to Texas myself!


----------



## simplicity

Mostly Highland Park, in that general area anyway.  It's difficult to remember street names, although when I return I know how to get from Point A to Point B.  I still have relatives in Edina and Shakopee.

I loved Saint Paul.  Looking back, the cold never prevented people from doing anything - dining out, going to the theater, to church, wherever.

North Branch - isn't that where they stage that Jesse James robbery?  I may be entirely mistaken, but it sounds familiar.  I also have relatives in Cannon Falls.


----------



## suziquzie

Oh funny I did too! A few blocks from Macalaster College, then when DH and I bought our 1st house it was in the East Side. Yuk. That's why we landed in the country. 

I think it's Northfield where they do the Jesse James thing. 

The cold keeps me from playing outside, that's about all. I'll go outside if it's just to the car to go somewhere else warm.


----------



## SierraCook

Almost 10 pm and it is 40 degrees F. outside.  Very little snow so far and as much as I dislike snow I realize that we need some.  The other day I was driving on a road that is about 7,500 feet in elevation.  That is normally unheard of this time of year.  That road had an inch or two of snow in places, but normally there would be feet of snow on that road.  

But on the other had I am really enjoying not to have to shovel snow.   It is nice to be able to do holiday things and not to have to drive in it.


----------



## Bilby

It's raining hard enough that I want to put the heater on but I am resisting.  I am trying to just be thankful that it is raining in between my rostered watering days.


----------



## lulu

Cool, not cold, wet wet wet and the wind has finally died down a bit. Its just yukky.


----------



## Barb L.

Not as windy today, wind chill 13 F, we had a light snowfall last night - finally beginning to look like Christmas !


----------



## middie

Cold cold cold. 20 something degrees. Got about an inch of snow right now with another 3-5 expected.


----------



## Michelemarie

Snow, snow and more snow!


----------



## bethzaring

SNOWING here!!!!!!!! I love the snow!!!! I have been outside frolicking this morning, I am so happy it is snowing!!!!!    (can you tell?)


----------



## middie

You want snow ? Come to the Cleveland area and take ours. Please !


----------



## mikki

Got enough of my own here, it's snowing for the third day,thank goodness the majority of it went more north.  It's pretty, but I hate driving in it. 30 degrees


----------



## Uncle Bob

50* Right now....High today 74*.......


----------



## suziquzie

I'm moving!
5 degrees, goin all the way to 15 today!!!! 
Guess what... more snow tomorrow.


----------



## mikki

suzie-I thought I had it bad at 20 degrees. Try to stay warm!!!! Thank goodness no snow today just cloudy and cold.


----------



## GotGarlic

43 and overcast right now. Thank goodness the freezing Canadian air from yesterday is gone! Y'all can have it back!


----------



## Cordel

We are hovering around the freezing mark, but it is snowing again.  I much preferred yesterday, when it was about -20C, but the sun shone brightly, all day.  It will be colder again tomorrow, and I hope the sun will again peek its head out.


----------



## Renee Attili

Psst....it's 80 and Sunny here!


----------



## Hawkeye16

It is warm here today (still in the 20's).  There is still a bit of snow on the ground and more planned for tomorrow


----------



## Hawkeye16

ps.  I like how this thread is over two and a half years old


----------



## suziquzie

Renee Attili said:


> Psst....it's 80 and Sunny here!


 
How nice for you! 
I have to go shovel my way to the grill to bake a casserole b/c my oven has moved on to a better place. 
And Hawkeye, PLEASE keep the snow down there this time! Enough already!


----------



## Renee Attili

Try thinking of Sunny thoughts and maybe the snow will melt before you have to shovel.
I am sending all the warm vibes your way *<<<<<<<<<<<WARM>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

Did It Work?!?!?!


----------



## suziquzie

Renee Attili said:


> Try thinking of Sunny thoughts and maybe the snow will melt before you have to shovel.
> I am sending all the warm vibes your way *<<<<<<<<<<<WARM>>>>>>>>>>>>>*
> 
> Did It Work?!?!?!


 
Ooooo wait wait!! I think.... hold on now....
THERE! It did! it's 13 degrees now, it was only 12 a few minutes ago!!! 
Thank You!!!!! 
I really love Ft. Myers BTW, grandparents used to live there. In Venice actually.


----------



## Renee Attili

suziquzie said:


> Ooooo wait wait!! I think.... hold on now....
> THERE! It did! it's 13 degrees now, it was only 12 a few minutes ago!!!
> Thank You!!!!!
> I really love Ft. Myers BTW, grandparents used to live there. In Venice actually.


Venice is beautiful!! I show horses there quite often. It is one of my favorite showgrounds.
I wish more of the warmth had reached you. I will just keep sending you all my warm happy thoughts hopefully it will help.


----------



## Cordel

Well, I did cook two beautiful loaves of French bread on the Big Green Egg today, just because I wanted to.  As long as I can do  that, it isn't too cold.


----------



## redkitty

Dark, grey and raining.  Perfect for being hung over on the sofa.


----------



## simplicity

I just turned my air-conditioning on.

We do complain, don't we?  Too hot, too cold!


----------



## BigDog

Suzi - yup, Northfield it is, re: the Jesse James bit. They're mighty proud of that down there, and do a major re-enactment every year.

Weather now? Cold. Butt Freaking cold. My WeatherBug on the computer says it is 2.9 degrees above. KARE 11 (local NBC affiliate) says 2 degrees above with a 9 below wind chill.

Suddenly a nice cup of hot chocolate sounds good . . . . . .


----------



## Cordel

It is beautiful and sunny, here, -15C but no wind.  A great day to be inside, just enjoying the journey to Christmas.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Isolated sprinkles....77*  High of 80* expected....


----------



## Renee Attili

Cordel said:


> Well, I did cook two beautiful loaves of French bread on the Big Green Egg today, just because I wanted to. As long as I can do that, it isn't too cold.


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## BigDog

Look out world! My WeatherBug says we're at 5.6 degrees above now! We're in the midst of a heat wave!


----------



## SierraCook

Cloudy, snow flurries and 28.9 degrees F. and 6 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Bilby

Went to a garden nursery today before going to the shops (which are open now every Sunday until Christmas - yay!!!!!!) and the flies were so annoying now that it has started to get a bit warmer again.  Absolutely horrible!  Almost hit myself in the head a few time with some herbs trying to shoo them away!!

I got used to the milder conditions of the past week or so and now that it 29C I had to put the fan on when I got home!  The sun feels hotter than the temp is cos there is a gentle wind blowing to keep the ambient temp down - thankfully!


----------



## redkitty

Rain Rain Rain and more Rain.


----------



## Dodi

I am in England. What do you expect ??!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Unseasonably Warm...High today 80* Some Clouds with occassional drizzle. More of the same for the next several days.


----------



## Barb L.

Yucko weather -28' rain that will be freezing soon - We are under a ice storm warning !    Hate ice and sleet !


----------



## Cordel

We are at -14 C, and the snow is drifting down, not a lot at a time, but not stopping either.  The sun is supposed to come out this afternoon.  I hope it does since this weather causes sinus congestion and misery.


----------



## DawnT

It is 32 degrees, calm and freezing rain has been falling for the past 3 hours.  Of course, the road crews are out and about making sure the salt is doing the job on the roads.


----------



## Katie H

Just had a line of heavy thunderstorms come through.  Some of the lightning and thunder darn near knocked me out of my chair.  Looks like there's more on the way but not as heavy.  It's been weird today.  Way too warm for this time of the year and as gloomy as it gets.  Looked like early evening even at lunchtime.


----------



## texasgirl

It's been warm again this week, in the 70's and today, dropped into the 30's and 40's. Everyone in my house has been sick for 2 weeks. I wish it would change to winter and stay there until Spring!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## redkitty

The sun is out and we are not supposed to get rain for a couple days!  And it's crispy cold outside, about 43F this morning.  Yay!

I'm so happy.


----------



## mikki

freezing rain,most schools on a two hour delay. My poor dog did a bambi on ice down the steps this morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 60 degrees right now, and we're supposed to get a high of 75 today


----------



## suziquzie

I think it may actually be above 10 degrees!!!
A heat wave!!!! 
And the sun is shining enough to warm up the living room! 
Ok I'm still freezing, I was trying to make myself feel better.


----------



## Barbara L

Last Thursday was (according to the TV News) the coldest day of the year, but today, about a week and a half before the first day of winter, it is 75 degrees and could get warmer.

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

39F and sunshine again, YAY!!!!


----------



## tdiprincess

DawnT said:


> It is 32 degrees, calm and freezing rain has been falling for the past 3 hours.  Of course, the road crews are out and about making sure the salt is doing the job on the roads.



its basically the same here in Buffalo.. i wish the cities didn't use pure salt for the roads. sure it works good, but it destroys the environment, the roads, cars... they need to use something better..


----------



## suziquzie

It's 20!!!! We got to 20!!!!!!
I got to go to the car wash!!!!! 
The furnace isn't kicking on every 5 minutes! 
Tomorrow is always another day......


----------



## pdswife

Icy cold.  30 degrees... I'm so glad I don't have to leave for work for a few more hours!!


----------



## Cordel

We had sun yesterday.  Did you notice I wasn't here? That is because I was active, busy, happy.  I didn't need my fix.  Also, I was cooking my first sourdough bread.

Today, I am eating it.  It is gloomy, dark, dismal, nasty and windy.  I am sitting, wishing it was nice and sunny.


----------



## mikki

we are getting rain. I'm glad it's 40 degrees so it's not freezing


----------



## Cordel

We went from gloomy to freezing rain, (glad my potluck and Tai Chi class were yesterday) and now it is snowing and the snow is sticking to the trees.


----------



## texasgirl

Well, it was 63 this morning, got to almost 70 and then WHAM, northern came in. Right now, it's 54, suppose to get down in the lower 40's tonight. I just love pneumonia
I know it isn't anything to you guys up north, but, man, I just don't know how you do it.


----------



## Katie H

Setting records for unseasonal high temps here.  It was 70F here today.  Soooo humid the windows were sweating...on the outside.  Our  outside kitties didn't know what to do.

It's supposed to change  tomorrow and, by Friday/Saturday, we might even have some snow.  How goofy is this?!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm running the A/C for a little while tonight. Seriously!


----------



## Cordel

Hmm, and we will be several degrees below freezing tonight, and little warmth showing on the map for the next few months.  You could send some sunshine, though.


----------



## affable_artist

Low 30's and raining all day here in Chicago - which means layers of ICE over everything by morning. ugh.


----------



## Barbara L

It was 80 degrees here today and supposed to be 82 tomorrow.  I saw a little bit of a TV news headline (not the whole story)--Evidently it has warmed up so much in some areas that the bears are waking up from their winter hibernation.  I hope our fire ants don't wake up!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

texasgirl said:


> Well, it was 63 this morning, got to almost 70 and then WHAM, northern came in. Right now, it's 54, suppose to get down in the lower 40's tonight. I just love pneumonia
> I know it isn't anything to you guys up north, but, man, I just don't know how you do it.


 

We (ok I) do it by not going outside unless absolutely neccesary, and waiting to hear from folks like you and Uncle Bob that it is indeed warm somewhere in the same hemisphere......


----------



## Dodi

Cold but sunny


----------



## Uncle Bob

suziquzie said:


> We (ok I) do it by not going outside unless absolutely neccesary, and waiting to hear from folks like you and Uncle Bob that it is indeed warm somewhere in the same hemisphere......


 

Currently 69*.......High expected 76*..... 50% Chance fo rain.

Unseasonably warm for this time of year in Dixie!


----------



## DawnT

31, wet snow, no breeze and the mud is firming up.


----------



## Corey123

Rainy, cloudy and in the 40s. Sunshine to return by this afternoon.


----------



## Cordel

Cold today, about -12C with a bitter wind from the west.  The sun shone all day though, so it was a good one.


----------



## suziquzie

Sunny.
I don't know the temp, I didn't go outside today! Cold I'll bet.


----------



## mikki

It was sunny today,temp is now 32 and news just said we have a lake effect snow advisory for tomarrow. Just what I wanted to hear. I have to pick my DD up from college an hour and a half away. I absolutely hate driving in the snow!!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Used the snow blower to get 5 inches of snow off of the sidewalk and driveway. Then had to chip away at 1 inch of ice that was under the snow. My poor aching back. That is twice this month we have had to do this.


----------



## VitaWright

I wanted to post here because I talked to my brother in Oklahoma today.  He is a medic and has been working like crazy.  The storms have really messed things up and the state is in a state of emergency.  He said all the hospitals are overflowing and not accepting anymore patients and there are gurneys and chairs lining the hallways.  

On a lighter note it's in the 80's here and I am still wearing shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## mikki

That's OK vita rub it in why don't you!!!! hope everything gets better for you brother


----------



## mikki

Well forecast was right it is snowing like crazy right now.  By the sound of it we are going to follow the storm right up to my daughters college.


----------



## Loprraine

I think your storm is headed our way, Mikki.  They are forecasting 15 - 20 cm starting at noon today.


----------



## suziquzie

Be careful Mikki! I can't stand snow driving either. I always wonder why I still live here. 
Cold, windy. Flurries today, bringing in frigid air for later. Like 4 degrees isn't frigid enough.....


----------



## mikki

It started snowing around 6:30 and we already have about 3 inches.  If I could I'd wait to go get DD, but she has to be out of dorm by 11:00pm tonight. It's going to be a long trip to Buffalo.


----------



## TanyaK

Mild but very windy. Feel so sorry for you guys. Never knew what cold was until I visited New York years ago - it goes right through you ! Tried to sightsee but had to stop at every McDonalds just to get warm again! (which of course had nothing to do with the 5kg I gained while I was there )
Have a safe trip Mikki !


----------



## tdiprincess

mikki said:


> It started snowing around 6:30 and we already have about 3 inches.  If I could I'd wait to go get DD, but she has to be out of dorm by 11:00pm tonight. It's going to be a long trip to Buffalo.



here in buffalo its snowing pretty hard. Went to bed last night with no snow... we now have about 4 inches and its still snowing. so yeah....a long trip to buffalo and around buffalo. Where does your daughter go?


----------



## DawnT

29 degrees,snowing like crazy! Started at 8:30 am,  have gotten about 2 inches per hour so far. I can't get out to snow blow until my grandson goes down for a nap this afternoon.   DS is working 50 miles NE in a snowbelt area, told him to not bother coming home, if possible stay with a co-worker.  DH works in town (2miles) and has 4 wheel drive, he may have to take grandson home tonight as DD will have separation issues! Living on top of a hill does have it's down side LOL.


----------



## tdiprincess

the snows started to slow down...so i think we have about 5"....supposed to get another storm on sat. night...we'll see


----------



## Andy M.

We're scheduled for 6-10 inches starting this afternoon.  

That will be followed by another storm Saturday night and Sunday.


----------



## rodeo3829

We have had record highs all week! My idea of the perfect winter!


----------



## Cordel

We are cloudy again, but no precipitation.  -12C but warming up as the day goes on, but not up to 0/freezing any time soon.

Mikki thinking about you as you head up to collect your daughter.


----------



## pdswife

gray..
rain...
ugly...  I hear Mexico calling and I can't get there fast enough!!!  Can't go until Feb. though.


----------



## Cordel

I would never leave here in February.  The first year we got here, we had 29 days of sunshine and since then, more than fifteen, every year.  I would however leave Nov.1 and not return until Christmas, any time.


----------



## Corey123

We're presently getting walloped by a major snowstorm.

Businesses, schools and offices have closed up shop and have let the kids, employees and office workers go early so that they can all get home and won't be stuck out in this crap!

It's supposed to last until about 9 tonight.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

81 degrees and mostly cloudy.  I wish we had some cool weather!!!   Would be nice to turn off the A/C and breathe some fresh air with windows open.


----------



## Corey123

The report now for NE is; "Don't even think about leaving the warm and cozy comfort of you home to venture out into this wild and crazy fast-moving snowstorm!"

And that's only the half of it. A wild nor'easter is expected to slap us around later this weekend!! This part of December is expected to be a wild lion!


----------



## elaine l

Snow, snow and more snow.  YUK


----------



## Barb L.

For living in Michigan (southern part ), we have been very lucky this year.  Another storm missed us today, the one the others above are talking about.  36' now, not too bad.


----------



## Corey123

DaniaBchGirl said:


> 81 degrees and mostly cloudy. I wish we had some cool weather!!! Would be nice to turn off the A/C and breathe some fresh air with windows open.


 


Show-off! Haha!! Wish I was there right now though.


----------



## elaine l

:Ya agree with Corey123,  Boo hoo about the ac.


----------



## Constance

I really can't complain, because that big band of ice storms that plowed through the midwest went just north of us. But it's been damp and chilly, and so darned dreary that I haven't seen any sunshine in days. They are promising us some tomorrow. Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Katie H

Yep, Connie.  It's been gray and dreary here all week.  More like early evening all day long.  So far, we've received over 4 inches of rain.  Not complaining because we really needed it.  However, that's about to change because snow's predicted to begin tomorrow evening and continue into Saturday.  We'll see what happens.

Actually, I'm ready for some snow.  At least it will cover up all the black, wet "yuck" that's accumulated after the rain.


----------



## mikki

tdiprincess said:


> here in buffalo its snowing pretty hard. Went to bed last night with no snow... we now have about 4 inches and its still snowing. so yeah....a long trip to buffalo and around buffalo. Where does your daughter go?



DD goes to Buffalo State. A trip that normally takes 3 hours roud trip took us almost 5. saw numerous accidents,and spin outs. People driving way to fast for conditions. I'm hoping that it's not as bad an the 20th I have to get my DD boyfriend from the airport.


----------



## middie

That ice storm missed us *whew*.
Still too cold for me. 33 degrees.
I'm moving south darn it !


----------



## NAchef

25F now, just got finished shoveling the driveway. We are expeting snow until noon tomorrow.


----------



## Bilby

Meant to have thunderstorms on the weekend and so the Easterlies are blowing something chronic!!  Keep on hearing things go klunk outside but I'm not wandering around in the windy dark in my nightclothes just to find a broken branch or two!!  Happens every summer but it always takes a few days worth to adjust to it.


----------



## suziquzie

Sunny, 2 below zero.
Wind chill advisories north of here by Lake Superior. Supposed to feel like -40!
I hope that stays up there! DH is working up that way today, with any luck he won't bring it home!


----------



## Cordel

Good morning.  The sun has just come out, but it is -16C and the wind is really blowing so I would bet it it feels cold out there.  I have challah raising, so it will keep the house warm this afternoon as it bakes.


----------



## NAchef

Got 8" of snow when I woke up this mornin.


----------



## buckytom

the forecast calls for a 75 percent chance of hilarity, ah-he-he-he-he.


----------



## Chefellas

it's 39 degrees here in Athens. For us that's pretty cold. Ther's also been heavy snow in northern Greece. It's going to be a rough winter.!!


----------



## Barb L.

Suppose to get our first big snow storm today and tomorrow.  They are forecasting 6 - 12 inches total !  It will be heading your way Middie !
Going to be nice to watch, glad its a weekend !  Staying in !


----------



## expatgirl

Texas "cold front" coming thru---rain to baptize it's arrival right now and then cooling down later from the 80's to the 40's--nowhere but Texas!!!!  I arrive from the coldest capital in the world wearing a sweater and my son is picking me up in shorts and sandals.  Glad to be home for the holidays!!


----------



## simplicity

It's another day of protecting the plants for me.  Raining now and will get a few points plus or minus freezing.  Dragged my prized bougainvillea indoors, covered the hibiscus , firespike, and patchouli - yes that patchouli fragrance we all love or hate is derived from a plant.  Camelias are in full bloom.  They will be fine.  Plumbago will have to fend for itself.


----------



## Claire

In a word, truly and terribly ... miserable.  And it is not winter yet.


----------



## mikki

overcast and 32 degrees, waiting for the big storm to hit later tonight.


----------



## Cordel

It is getting dark, light overcast, but we had sun all day.  It was -30C (-22F) here this morning but very still so you wouldn't know you were cold until you froze.  I was out in shirtsleeves feeding the poor little birds who need extra on days like this.


----------



## TATTRAT

78 degrees, a few maka showers(mountain showers), and the trades are beginning to blow.

Just another lousy day in paradise :-D


----------



## babetoo

*sunny southern calif*

we had a beautiful sunny day. just a little nip in the air. it is 50 deg. right now and 8pm

has been in high thirties at night which is cold for us.

babetoo


----------



## Jeff G.

Right now--the weather stinks.... 

Sleeting for the last few hours, supposed to get up to 8" of snow tonight with high winds....


----------



## Corey123

Sunny, but bitterly cold!!

Old Man Winter is really making people suffer this time around! And the worst part is we still got January and February to tend with, and even March!

Usually in January, we DO get about a week or so of mild sunny weather in the 50's or so.


----------



## Dodi

stinks....and cold......stinks....and cold


----------



## NAchef

Waiting for the snow!

Salt Lake City, UT (84101) Weather - Forecasts, Radar Maps, Video, and News


----------



## Bilby

We will be having a very hot Christmas - 38C (~100F) on Christmas Day with 35C on either side of it.  So our plans for Christmas Day lunch have now changed as mum's place has no aircon and we don't want to put the oven on.


----------



## Cordel

Wow, that is hot!  My Big Green Egg would cook a fine turkey.  What are you having instead of your usual Christmas fare?

Our temps are about freezing and going up to +3 today, +5 tomorrow and some rain predicted.   I hope we don't lose all the snow, and that the wind turns around, so we get more winter weather over the holidays.


----------



## Bilby

We are going to have a small grilled crayfish each with lime butter and a sunshine salad (lettuce, tomato, beetroot, pineapple, orange and prunes) but followed by my brother's Christmas pud. That way we only have to use the microwave and electric grill. Luckily Boxing Day is at my house and I DO have aircon!! I turn forty in a couple of weeks, and I am yet to recall more than a couple of Christmas Days where it wasn't either blistering hot or thundering down! Still not used to it though! LOL

Had one semi-frozen Christmas when I went to England, so I can sympathise with you Cordel!!  A temperature somewhere in the middle of the two would suit me down to the ground!! LOL


----------



## middie

It's crazy warm outside for December (in Ohio),
It's about 50F degrees right now. A bit windy.
Gusts are about 40 m.p.h.
Why can't it STAY like this ?????
I'd LOVE it !!!!!!


----------



## Cordel

Hmm, I love the heat, but Christmas would be hard without snow.  I could spend November and the first half of December somewhere hot and sunny, but then it is time to head up and get a little cross-country skiing in.

  The grandkids are here and will be out tomorrow making a snowman if the rain is not pouring down too hard. It is above freezing now, but will get colder again tomorrow night.


----------



## Em_

it was unusually cool here today, normally hitting 30 (88F) or so, yet we've been sitting on 23 (74F-ish) all day, and I want the hot weather again!!!  Bilby, what you're having sounds great for Christmas Day, unfortunately my family is very traditional, so we're having the whole baked dinner etc, which means the house will be a furnace (we have a/c, but doesn't do it's job properly if the oven is constantly going).  We'll have to take refuge outside in the pergola area and hope there's a wind blowing (or that the temps are like today, lol)


----------



## Bilby

Where abouts are you Em?


----------



## Cordel

Today, we can watch the snow disappear as the rain pours down.  Our road will be a mess, since the snow is melting and the road was probably not thoroughly frozen before it got covered in snow. It is +7, a silly number for Dec. 23.


----------



## babetoo

79 degrees and sunny. cool in house though.

calif u know.

babe


----------



## Em_

I'm in Queensland, about 30mins north of Brisbane.  Humid again today, and I reckon we might have a few showers.  Nothing major though, but I expect it'll probably be the same tomorrow though too.


----------



## Cordel

Well we are under a flash freeze warning.  It has been raining for just over 24 hours, and there is a cold front coming in, bringing snow along with the freezing.  I hope everyone who has to travel for the holidays are safe.  I am glad my daughter is safely at her in-laws, and by the time they leave for here, things should be settled again.


----------



## Constance

A cold front blew (howled, actually) in last night, and temps fell very quickly from 60 to 30.  No complaints, though...it's been a  beautiful  sunny day, and it could be a lot worse here at this time of year. 
We did have a tree blow down last night, but it was a scrappy looking elm about a foot in diameter, and was probably rotten, anyway. I doubt we'll bother with it until spring. In the meantime, it's covered with ivy that the deer couldn't reach before, so they'll enjoy nibbling on it for a while.


----------



## Bilby

Today is meant to be 43C which they said on radio this morning was the hottest expected maximum for a capital city anywhere in the WORLD today!  As I write this, it is just over 40C.  Needless to say, I am in lockdown in my house with my mum and my cats, trying to stop the heat getting in and stopping the aircond-ed air escaping!! LOL


----------



## Hungry

*Weather*

At my place in Nevada the next 5 day forecast. Snow showers, wind and COLD!
The high for the period is forecast to be 35 degrees, the lows in the single digits.

BRRRRRRRRRRRR!
Charlie


----------



## Bilby

Today was the hottest Boxing Day on Perth's records (44.2C) which is the highest December temperature ever! Fires a surrounding Perth and power outages are rife across the city.  Animals and people have been suffering from heat exhaustion and one of the southern suburbs are awaiting evacuation notices from fires jumping roads. It is just gone 7pm and it is still 37.6C. Really horrible day...


----------



## sattie

Rainy, drab, cool, almost puts me into a 'sullen' mood.   I guess better today than Christmas!


----------



## Fincher

I'm sitting in freezing temps with lots of snow and ice all around.  not the surroundings a Georgia boy is used to!


----------



## Cordel

Well we had thaw, followed by -20, and now we are at freezing again, with light snow or rain coming down.  Yesterday we woke to a beautiful red sunrise which of course turned to heavy cloud.  DH gave me a S.A.D. light for Christmas, and I will tell you in a week or so if it does replace being in the sun.


----------



## LT72884

UMMM cold as heck. this morning it was around 0*F and right now its 9*F. Snowy and icy.


----------



## Em_

it's a bit windy today and rather overcast.  we've only hit 25C today  I want summer to come!! - not as much as bilby's weather, but low 30's would be ok!  There's apparently the chance of a cyclone forming out to sea (near Mackay), which will mean that we'll get some rain, and more wind - which'll mean the temps won't get very warm in a hurry!


----------



## NAchef

It is about 10:30 pm now and it has started to snow (again) and current temp is 19F

The high should be about 21F tomorrow!

My dad would be saying his key phrase about now "It's colder than a witches *** out there!"  haha


----------



## TATTRAT

Was another lousy day in paradise, 78, light maka showers in the morning, a little south swell made for some off season surf. All in all, not too bad.


----------



## Bilby

Hey Em! I would have been more than happy for you to take my place over the last couple of days!!!! LOL  It's a lot cooler today, like the sun blew a fuse yesterday and hasn't got all the lights on!


----------



## suziquzie

Warmed up, 25, maybe some sun? 
Tired of snow.


----------



## Green Lady

On this New Year's Day it is snowing on and off, very windy.


----------



## Cordel

Happy New Year, all.  We had a sunny but very cold day, and tonight and tomorrow will be even colder.


----------



## Angie

5* F, feels like -13* F with a blowing snow advisory.  Typical New Years Day weather for Iowa!


----------



## Essiebunny

About 15 degrees, windy, with about 6 inches of snow on the ground and more coming down. Our snow service was just here (second time today) and couldn't get the truck and plow up our driveway. I guess they'll be back with snow blowers. At least I hope so.


----------



## Dina

It will be in the 30s here soon.  It's about 48 degrees here in south Texas.


----------



## Katie H

Mother Nature is giving us the cold shoulder in a big way.  Thermometer says 27F and the winds are blowing at about 15 to 20  mph, which puts the "feels like" at about 13F.  Pretty frigid.


----------



## mikki

Temp is 29 and snowing like crazy. Been snowing all day. got about 12 inches. Now I get to drive to work in it.


----------



## babetoo

*beautiful day in so calif*

right now is about 55 and clear. east wind is blowing off the deserts. not good for sinus but warms everything up. bit of fire danger though

babe


----------



## Barbara L

I hardly even needed a sweater in December, except at night.  We're starting the new year out a little colder though.  It is supposed to be in the 40s F during the day.  Tonight it is supposed to get down to 25.  Tomorrow night it is supposed to be 19 and the next, 17.

Barbara


----------



## foodstorm

We've been blessed with some pretty amazing weather this past week. Today, New Year's Day, my patio thermometer read 76 degrees and it was sunny with just a few puffy white clouds in the blue, blue sky. We took our dogs down to the coast for a nice walk and found that everyone else had the same idea--there were lots of people in shorts and T-shirts walking and jogging along the beach. It does get a little chilly once the sun goes down, though--it's in the low 50's now.


----------



## Bilby

It's meant to be 40C tomorrow (it's really sticky now) and our State electricity dept has decided it needs to do scheduled brown outs cos our delapidated electricity system doesn't cope when it gets hot. So they want us to not put air cons on and if we have to (!!) no less than 24C.

I'll be in hospital for lunch so their air con better be working cos it gets super stuffy in there when it doesn't.  Driving will be good at least as they can't stop me using that aircon!!!!! LOL


----------



## DawnT

Clear, breezy and 7.5 degrees (F).  Supposed to be in the 50's by Saturday!!


----------



## Katie H

Mother Nature gave us the cold shoulder for sure.  The temps dropped like a rock on New Year's Eve and the winds started (15 to 25 mph).  Last night when I put the outside  kitties supper out,  it froze as I put it on the patio table.

When I got  up this morning it was  8F, with slightly calmer winds.  At the moment it is 20F  and still breezy.  Just poured boiling water in the outside water bowl to melt the  nearly-solid bowl of ice that earlier was water.  Woof.  The brass monkey wouldn't have a chance.  Ironically, it's supposed to be in the upper 50s on the weekend.  I think Mother Nature is having some "issues."


----------



## babetoo

*so calif*

it is evening six pm. cloudy and about 55. big rain storm coming our way. tonight it is in northern calif,supposed to start this evening and rain up to two inches. i doubt it but we will see.

babe


----------



## kadesma

It's been wet and wild here last night and today..The wind has now died down but the rain is still coming down..We live in the country and the road on our street is filled with water...going from one open field to our pasture the whole street is this way...We had one nut who blew down the street at about 90 and ended up in the field accross the street...Cute!!!  NOT!!!!! looking for more rain tomorrow..
kadesma


----------



## kenny ritz

sunny, 40 but it will be 70's by sunday


----------



## SierraCook

Messy!!  Rain and wind for most of the day.  Then about 3:00 pm it started snowing. Since then it has snowed about 4 inches.  The good thing is it looks to fairly light and fluffy, so shoveling tomorrow should not be too difficult. 

I called a friend of mine who lives in the Sacramento Valley.  Her power was out.  A tree had fell across her road and took down several powerlines and her mailbox with it.  The power being out did not bother her, but she was concerned about the road being blocked it there was an emergency.  Her husband works for CalFire and was away at work when it happened.  He was busy with emergency calls and could not come home to help her.


----------



## Dove

*Winds 68 MPH. Big rigs blown over on the interstate..Interstate 80 is closed in both directions. truckers can get over the passes. They said 100 MPH winds there.

tens of thousands with out power. May be days before they are restored. My fence is down but other than than i am OK. My DIL was without power but it is on now.

Lots of snow..in the area where Sierra Cook lives.*


----------



## SierraCook

Marge, I am glad to hear that you are OK.  The weather has been just nasty here today.  On days like this people should just stay home.


----------



## kadesma

Amen to that Sierra Cook, no snow but high winds and rain and still people out all over...
kadesma


----------



## ErikC

I can't remember the last time it was above freezing here in Calgary...but at least I don't have hurricanes


----------



## NAchef

Windy now, local weather says 17 mph but the other reports are saying 35-45mph with gusts to 65mph which sounds about right with the howling that is going on!


----------



## jkath

Well, the storm hit down here around 4 and BOY is it a doozie!
Pouring rain without any stopping. I LOVE it!!!

My mom in Santa Barbara said they started at 10am and already got 2.72" at their house!

Now, if it would only chill down a bit...it's only 49 right now.


----------



## giang

In Denmark (where I'm from) the weather is pretty sad right now. It's not snowing but it's very cold. I'm looking forward to summer.


----------



## SierraCook

Anybody need any snow?  I have some that I will send to you if you want it.  We have got 1-2 feet here in the valley and 2-4 feet on the Sierra Crest since yesterday.  Today has been a day of snow:  blowing and drifting all over the place.  Cars have been spinning out and slip sliding all over the roads.  I just don't understand why folks just don't stay home on days like this.  Tomorrow is going to bring another 6-12 inches of snow.  What concerns me is the Nat'l Weather Service is saying that one of the storms next week is going to bring rain.  That is all we need is rain on top of all this snow.


----------



## Katie H

Well, all I can say is Mother Nature has a sense of humor.  A few  days ago we were  freezing our baguettes off (temps were 8F and windy).  Today it has been very gloomy with rain and lots of wind  again.  The "funny" part here is  that instead of going down,  the temperature has been going up steadily...even after dark.  It's 53F outside right now.  Bizarre.


----------



## expatgirl

We have bizarre weather, too, Katie.  In the 30's the other morning and now people are running around in shorts again.......only in Houston..........I'm actually ready to go back to Kazakhstan where there is a real winter........well, not quite ready......hahaha


----------



## Bilby

How long before you go back?


----------



## pdswife

Woke up to snow on the ground and a chill in the air.  More snow expected... sigh


----------



## giang

I wish there were snow in Denmark too.


----------



## babetoo

here in southern calif. it is raining and 54 degrees. been raining for three days.
we always need rain though. 

babe


----------



## Katie H

A bit like yesterday with some variation.  Not so gloomy and had a little sunshine today.  That was nice.  'Cept Mother Nature has ramped the temperature and the wind up.  By the time I got up this morning, it was already 66F.  Got to about 70F today.  The winds have been pretty high all day long.  I would've sworn I saw Dorothy and Toto fly by my window a few minutes ago.  Just plain weird here for the time of the year.  I'll take it, though, since it keeps the utility bills down.


----------



## suziquzie

katie we are wierd today also...
January should be about 0. No degrees. 
We are at 45. Melting like crazy! I went to scrape ice with no jacket today! 
Supposed to rain tomorrow, change to snow. Yay, re-ice my driveway. I just found the dang thing!


----------



## JoAnn L.

We just had a wind chill of 19 degrees below zero the other day and tomorrow it is going to be in the 50. Crazy.


----------



## expatgirl

Bilby,

Our weather is crazy again.......temps have been in the 30's and now we're back up in the 70's--------I'm actually looking forward to going back to kasakhstan---goodness forbid..............I hear that it's now minus ....MINUS 35 degrees..........I know...I'm  am idiot...........


----------



## shannon in KS

It was blowing snow this morning... then got up to 51 for the day's high.  LOVE Kansas!!!!


----------



## Constance

Kansas is like southern Illinois. If you don't like the weather, just wait a minute, and it will change. 
We missed all the tornado warnings, but we've had a lot of rain, and now the wind is howling the cold air in. It's still only supposed to get down in the low 30's, though, and back up into the 50's tomorrow.


----------



## licia

Our highs are 76, 77 for the next week. After that, who knows!


----------



## TanyaK

Windy windy windy ! ! ! (well at least the washing dries quickly when it doesn't blow off the line  ) Suppose I shouldn't complain with the terrible weather you guys in parts of the US have been having. At least we don't have things like tornado's here.


----------



## Barbara L

A week ago it was in the 30s and 40s F during the day, and as low as 18 overnight.  Today it was in the low 70s and right now (2:40 a.m.) it is 60 degrees.  This has been an odd winter.

Barbara


----------



## Cordel

We are having some weird weather.  It has been way above freezing for several days, and we have lost most of our snow.  Today the wind has been from all directions, the temperature has dropped since we got up, and it is snowing.  We lost our power for a couple of hours, and it just flickered again, a minute ago.  I hope things settle down.


----------



## Barbara L

Cordel said:


> I hope things settle down.


I know what you mean.  Weird weather can sometimes be a little unnerving.

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

shannon in KS said:


> It was blowing snow this morning... then got up to 51 for the day's high.  LOVE Kansas!!!!



I understand.  It has been cold and snowy for days.  After tomorrow the sun is supposed to finally come out and it is going to be sunny at least for a week and highs in the 40's.  Not that I am complaining, because I am ready to retire my snow shovel for awhile.  I just wish that instead of snowing all at once it could spread it around a little.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Its currently midnight and 74 degrees here in South Florida. Humidity is 73% and winds are ESE at 12mph. Tomorrow will be at a high of 81 degrees and a low of 71 ...... mostly sunny. 

=)

Boyfriend wants to add that hes mad as heck that last week it got so cold he had to wear jeans THREE DAYS in a row!!!!   Hes so mad it got so cold in south Florida...LOL    (p.s,- hes from New York and St Louis and his blood is getting thin...LOL)


----------



## Barbara L

Woohoo!  As soon as I get my shoes and coat on, Cubbie is going to go outside and get a big surprise--his first snow!  It isn't supposed to last long (rain by tomorrow afternoon) but I can't wait to see his face when he sees it!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  When I opened the door, Cubbie didn't know what to think.  He stepped out onto the top step and sniffed a little bit.  Fortunately he didn't bolt down the steps because that wouldn't have been too good for me (holding his leash).  He had a ball out there!  There were a couple inches on the ground and it was snowing huge wet snowflakes the whole time we were out there.  He tried catching a few of them at first--I think he thought they were bugs or something!  We were out there about 30 minutes.  I let him stay out as long as he wanted.  

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

Barb, thats so cute!

It's the usual shade of grey here today, rain on the way, 50F.  I haven't seen the sun for days and it's killing me.....


----------



## suziquzie

It is 6 degrees this morning, I woke up to find that out furnace is not choosing to heat. I guess we don't have enough fuel in our tank and it keeps sucking up icy fuel. Don't have the $$ to fill it til tomorrow. AHHHHHHHHH!
It's space heaters for us today, maybe a whole lot of baking!!!


----------



## Bilby

Hot, humid, sticky, icky, yucky - pick your adjective - and add ice.  Lots and lots of it.


----------



## suziquzie

What I wouldn't do to be stuck in your weather with out an A/C rather than this without heat!!!!!
Trade??
Please??


----------



## Bilby

Absolutely!!!  I have had both a/c going all day today with the fans on and all the curtains drawn - I actually got the place so cold at one point, I pulled the rug over my legs when I was on the couch!!  Didn't last long though.  Think it was me being tired. It is dark outside now and it is still too hot to do anything.

If I could bottle up some of this heat in a Thermos for you Suzie and ship it off to you - believe me I would!!! It go to about 108F today.


----------



## Cath4420

*send some over to the east coast*

Hi Bilby

Send some of your hot weather over to the east coast.  We are getting dumped on by all of Brisbane's cyclone weather 69.8 F (21 C).  Monsoonal rainfalls, flash flooding and gale force winds.  Our january weather is supposed to be what you are experiencing.  We have had so much rain this year.  I know we need it, but we need it in rural drought stricken NSW not coastal.  How are your dams over there.  What I would do for a couple of 40+ days.  We had the coldest christmas day this year - 17 degrees celsius, we all had jumpers on.   Usually we are jumping into the pool by 7.00 a.m. to cool off. You had a really hot christmas day didn't you, I can remember seeing something like 38 degrees on foxtel.

Cath


----------



## Bilby

Yeah, Christmas Day was about that but Boxing Day was the one that broke all the records.  Dogs and cats were dying with the heat too.  Horrid day.  Thankfully, the heat dropped significantly today and the sea breeze came in after lunch, and surprisingly enough, it made it all the way out to the foothills, which is where I am.  But Cath, please feel free to take the heat from my place anytime you like!!!! LOL  17C is very cold for Christmas though even in Tasmania!!

We have been on water restrictions for several years, and they have been the same ever since they were introduced, so we have not had to go thru the same problems you guys on the EC had last year and now that we have a desalination plant with a second on the way, we are unlikely to in the near future either.  Dams are low but not unreasonably so.  It was only a few years ago that Mundaring Dam (Perth's main source) was over-flowing.


----------



## Cath4420

*Thankfully...*

Newcastle's water restrictions aren't as bad as Sydney, Melb, or Brissy.  Our dams are like 80% capacity so we haven't been affected that much.  Probably due to ALL THAT RAIN...


----------



## Dina

Quite chilly finally....43 degrees.


----------



## Cath4420

*yep that's chilly*

6.1 degrees celsius (43F) and I was whinging about 17 degrees celsius (62.6) on christmas day.  That is one of our lowest morning temperatures Dina in the middle of winter.​


----------



## Katie H

Very cold here, about 35F.  Supposed to get to about 25F during the night.  The weekend is predicted to get to the single digits.  So happy I made a nice safe, warm place on the front porch for our outside kitties.

Right now our big wood stove is heating the family room nicely.


----------



## Cordel

Hmm cold for you.  We are at -25C, right now, and headed down.


----------



## mikki

very cold and expecting a snow storm Sat - Sun


----------



## Cath4420

*Ok*



Cordel said:


> Hmm cold for you. We are at -25C, right now, and headed down.


 
Cordel, that is way, way, way to cold for me!  Sounds like you could do with some of Bilby's 40+ (celsius) heat.

Is it snowing or just too cold for that even?


----------



## Claire

I've been told over and over that it can get "too cold to snow".  Gee, they should meet me here or in North Dakota.  Somehow at well below freezing we managed to get 6 inches this week.  Anyway, right now we're leaving our under-sink cupboard doors open, our heat up, and I'm still getting up at 3 or 4 a.m. to run water.  So far no pipe freezes this year.  Luckily I'm an insomniac with a geriatric dog who needs to go out at least once in the wee hours.


----------



## Barb L.

Freezing here, wind chill now is 8' - low tonight wind chill 15' below 
I am not leaving the house all weekend !!


----------



## redkitty

stupid rain.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It's snowing in Small Town Mississippi...very little accumalation, but very pretty! Maybe 1/4 in. so far! A good friend told me I better gas up the snow blower!!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey

High of 20, windchill at -8.


----------



## texasgirl

26 this morning, high will be in the 40's. Had some snow yesterday, pretty little flakes. Melted as soon as it hit the ground, of course, but, it was pretty to watch.

OUCH Mikey!!!


----------



## Constance

It's 9 degrees and sunny.


----------



## pacanis

We must be in the same neck of the woods Mikey...... weatherwise anyway

Here's what my weather's like.
And yes, it's that gray here and it's 11 AM 
There wasn't any snow a few hours ago, but it's the temps that are going to get bad.


----------



## Angie

-10, wind chill of -27.


----------



## texasgirl

pacanis said:


> We must be in the same neck of the woods Mikey...... weatherwise anyway
> 
> Here's what my weather's like.
> And yes, it's that gray here and it's 11 AM
> There wasn't any snow a few hours ago, but it's the temps that are going to get bad.


 
That is so beautiful!! I envy all of you that get snow every year.


----------



## GotGarlic

Right now, it's 36 degrees F and raining - supposed to turn to snow this afternoon or early evening, with 2-4 inches of accumulation, depending on how far from the ocean/bay you are. We might get down to the single digits tonight - first time since 1994, according to the paper. DH went grocery shopping this a.m., so we're set  Not going out again till at least Monday.


----------



## GotGarlic

texasgirl said:


> That is so beautiful!! I envy all of you that get snow every year.



Yes, it's beautiful, as long as you don't have to drive in it  I grew up in MI and it's fun when you're a kid, but it can be terrifying to drive in.


----------



## texasgirl

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, it's beautiful, as long as you don't have to drive in it  I grew up in MI and it's fun when you're a kid, but it can be terrifying to drive in.


 
Yeap, when we get any kind of white persiptation now days, it's ice. That is not fun. Texans have trouble on water, much less ice
We went to W. Virginia { Camden On Gauley}, one year for Thanksgiving, my husband was doing about 40 on the winding roads and people were passing him honking at about 50


----------



## babetoo

in sunny calif. 40 degrees at 1pm

babe


----------



## kitchenelf

White "stuff" is coming down but not laying yet.  I'm sure that will change later tonight.  I just hope it doesn't all ice over first 'cause I really like my power ON!


----------



## pacanis

texasgirl said:


> That is so beautiful!! I envy all of you that get snow every year.


 
I admit it's nice to get a seasonal change..... sometimes.
And where would us notherners be without something to gripe about 4 months out of the year?


----------



## redkitty

Have I mentioned it's raining here?!!!!!

(still raining)


----------



## pacanis

Here's another shot from earlier this season. The snow was *melting, *yay 
This one's a little "prettier". It never changed shades of gray today....


----------



## BigDog

Weather? Here? Oh My Goodness it's freezing! currently 5.8 below with a wind chill around 25 below!


----------



## pacanis

Time to go ice fishin', BigDog. In one of those 10,000 lakes....


----------



## SierraCook

Sunny with a high temp of 40 degrees F. and a low of 5 degrees F.


----------



## Cath4420

I would say that you all would not want to know that we are still experiencing a few showers but really humid and sticky.


----------



## Andy M.

Not as cold as Green Bay Wisconsin.


----------



## Barb L.

Freezing and gray here, but it is Jan. in Mich. !  Love all the seasons  !


----------



## Constance

It was 3 degrees when we got up this morning. It's up to 9 now, and sunny. The birds are swarming the bird-feeder, and I put some old nuts and stale bread for the squirrels.


----------



## redkitty

52F and grey but the rain stopped for a bit!

Edited to add, it started raining right after I typed this and hasn't stopped!  Soooooooo sick of rain....


----------



## Cordel

We have been having sunny weather during this cold snap.  This morning, we woke to -37 C which is about -35 F.  Mighty cold.  No snow, but the sun was dimmed for most of the morning by ice fog.  Very little humidity, but whatever there was formed ice fog.   Lovely to see the sun, though I prefer it at -20, which is cold and crisp.  We got up to -22, and the grandkids got out to play in the snow for an hour.


----------



## SierraCook

I was suprised to wake up this morning and find that it was 30 degrees F. outside.  It was not supposed to be that warm this morning, but I am not complaining it could have been minus 30!!  Currently, it is 30 degrees and snowing.


----------



## babetoo

*near san diego*

52 degrees. supposed to rain but really doesn't look like it. forcast-rain, wind and slide warning.

babe


----------



## Barbara L

Lately it has gotten as low as the low 20s, but not usually until 5:00 or 6:00 a.m.  Right now (9:10 p.m.) it is 17 degrees F, and it is supposed to get a lot colder.

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

Can you believe it stopped raining!!!?  It's currently 51F and the usual shade of grey.  

I'm going to go completely nuts soon if the sun doesn't shine.....


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are getting more snow today,  another 4 to 6 inches on top of all we have aready.The temperature is 5 above zero. It would be so nice to see the sun and a nice blue sky. The man on the radio just said that we are getting lots more snow on Wednesday and the temperature we be about 13 below zero.


----------



## Cordel

We got up to temperatures in the -30s below 0, and below freezing, no matter which system. It has gone up somewhat, and will go up some more tomorrow, but then we are back to the -30s again by Wednesday.


----------



## pdswife

I feel bad complaining.. since everyone else is colder but...for us 23 degrees is COLD!!!

Burr.  I do want summer to come.


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:


> I feel bad complaining.. since everyone else is colder but...for us 23 degrees is COLD!!!
> 
> Burr. I do want summer to come.


It's all in what you are used to.  I have been really cold lately as our temperatures have been dropping below freezing, yet when I stayed with my aunt and uncle in Argyle, Minnesota I wore just a light sweater when it finally warmed up to zero degrees F.  During the summer, when I'm used to the temperatures being really high, I feel cold if it gets down to the 60s.  

Barbara


----------



## caleb3000

It's cloudy, but starting to clear up. Should be a starry night. We're so spoiled in San Diego.


----------



## babetoo

*southern calif*



caleb3000 said:


> It's cloudy, but starting to clear up. Should be a starry night. We're so spoiled in San Diego.


 
yes we are spoiled here. fifty two degrees, still sprinkling a little here in escondido. 

babe


----------



## caleb3000

babetoo said:


> yes we are spoiled here. fifty two degrees, still sprinkling a little here in escondido.
> 
> babe


 
Hey, another San Diegan! Yeah, I'm at work in the Mira Mesa area and it sprinkled a little bit earlier in the day. You know how it gets in San Diego when their is a little water on the road....the drivers go nuts and everybody plays bumper cars with eachother. haha. Cheers.


----------



## babetoo

*calif*



caleb3000 said:


> Hey, another San Diegan! Yeah, I'm at work in the Mira Mesa area and it sprinkled a little bit earlier in the day. You know how it gets in San Diego when their is a little water on the road....the drivers go nuts and everybody plays bumper cars with eachother. haha. Cheers.


 
yes i do know, lol. i also have a friend that thinks she will melt if she gets a drop of rain on her.  49 and clear here tonight

babe


----------



## Dodi

The weather is moody today, so I am!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

-5 this morning, but we got ABOVE 0 the last 2 days... Woo Hoo!!!! Could get a teen in here soon!
My MIL is on a cruise in the Carribean, I'm filling in for her at work. When I left the house Saturday morning, it was -20. Can someone explain why I live here?


----------



## mikki

it's about 20 and we are having our 6 straight day of snow. It can quit anytime now, I'm ready for winter to be over


----------



## suziquzie

I'm with you, winter is useless after the Holiday season!!!


----------



## redkitty

Hey, guess what kind of weather we are having here today in lovely England????

Grey.

That usual England shade of grey.


----------



## SierraCook

mikki said:


> it's about 20 and we are having our 6 straight day of snow. It can quit anytime now, I'm ready for winter to be over




I agree!!  It has either been cold or storming for two weeks now.  We are supposed to have stormy weather through next Wednesday.  Enough already!!  It would be nice to have a nice sunny day that was is above 30 degrees!!  Even the people who normally like the winter weather are saying that we need a break.


----------



## Maverick2272

Cold and snowing, again. Perfect weather for cuddling up with the Misses in front of a blazing fire with a nice cup of hot cocoa.

Wish I had a fireplace...


----------



## babetoo

*puddles*

it has been pouring rain for hours and is 49 dg.more rain coming we are told

babe


----------



## redkitty

Guess what?!?!  Guess what?!?!?  It's sunny and 48F!!!  No rain forecast for today!!!!  I'm soooo happppyyyy!!!!!!!  (can you tell?)


----------



## StirBlue

For what we have been through lately -2F feels HOT!  oops make that -3F.  Tomorrow 25F.  I am going to lather on some Heat, suit up in insulated hooded snowsuit and facial scarf , and sun for 30 seconds.     After all that dressing, if the sun does not come out... I'll pretend I'm on standby watching for the school bus for the kids!    Like they would ever call a snow day in January!


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah, It's -19 here right now, 37 above by sunday. Thats almost +60 degrees!!!!!
Now add another 60 to sunday....
Wow that sounds WONDERFUL!


----------



## Bilby

All of these freezing conditions you guys go thru I know I would loathe and you all have my sympathy.  Shame we can't do "weather credits" like they do "carbon credits" and swap some of each other's conditions until we have a moderate weather for us all!

Icky and sticky again today with so little breeze outside that it is cooler when my cat swishes his tail near me than for me to stand by the open window! LOL  Now if I could just get the six of them to swish in unison, I might be on to something.... ;-)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just heard the man on the radio say it is 13 degrees below zero, wind chill of 26 below. Oh well, at least it's not going to snow today. My BIL and SIL are coming back from their Caribbean cruise on Saturday, boy are they in for a climate shock.


----------



## suziquzie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just heard the man on the radio say it is 13 degrees below zero, wind chill of 26 below. Oh well, at least it's not going to snow today. My BIL and SIL are coming back from their Caribbean cruise on Saturday, boy are they in for a climate shock.


 
My MIL is coming back from one on Saturday also...
but it will be 32 above by then. I think she ordered this for us on purpose, she left when it was above 0 also. It hasn't been since!


----------



## Bilby

Keep her around Suzi!! ;-)


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah good thing she only goes every OTHER year!!!!


----------



## Bilby

Hey maybe your MIL is the source of global warming!!! LOL


----------



## Mama Gracie

It's 5 above here and cold cold cold!!!

So different than the 70 degree weather we had just a few weeks ago and TORNADOS!

Only in Missouri


----------



## Cordel

Well, Bilby, we could use a little of your heat here, as well.  It is -35C (-20sF), but the sun is shining for the second day in a row, so I am feeling a little more like a human, instead of a cranky blob. I am watching the windows to see when the sun will have moved enough  morning and evening for us to get some in the dining room window in the morning, in the living room in the late afternoon, evening.


----------



## Bilby

It is still well, still at 11:30pm.  I am going to lock up the house and put the aircons on and go to bed.  I'm getting a tree lopped tomorrow at 7am.  Cats won't like be kept in tomorrow morning but they will run if I let them out and don't get them back in again before the truck turns up.  The house had better cool down soon or it might be a grumpy sleepless me and six grumpy and destructive cats!! LOL

(Think it was forecast to get down to 20C (68F) tonight.  Feels like it is a long way off still.


----------



## Wart

Suppose to snow (lake effect) to the north tonight, calling for 4"

Weatherbug indicates it's +11f now, and NWS says it's +12f at the airport, but who lives there?

(What a groaner, Eh?)

Suppose to go down to +5f tonight. That's warm for some people and unbearably cold for others.

I would rather have the temperature in the single digits than have it just above freezing and raining.


----------



## babetoo

*yuck*

it is raining and windy and 50 degrees right now. feels colder. i got chilled waiting for cab. 

big store coming for sat and sun. we don't do well with rain in so ca. 

babe


----------



## Toots

Here in the Bluegrass State, we are at 12 right now and going down to zero tonight.


----------



## expatgirl

Ok, I went from about 60 degrees F  in Houston, TX to minus thirty in Astana, Kazkhstan (the coldest capital in the world by the way)   in  about 24 hours.  Am I happy?   You bet--where else does my breath freeze in my tracks......oh, well, it gives me stories to tell to my grandchildren.......


----------



## babetoo

*so calif*

cold, cloudy , more rain on the way. beautiful day today though bout 61 degrees

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Snow storm... better check the gas driven snowblower and make sure its ready! If not I will have to use the McDonald's snowblower (shovel + kids + McDonald's = snowblower). Not as neat and tidy as the gas driven snow blower but will do in a pinch


----------



## redkitty

48F and grey.  No rain in forecast, just grey grey grey.  Oh and it's windy.


----------



## mikki

finally in the 30s still snowing though.


----------



## pdswife

Gray and cold.  Freezing rain or snow expected this afternoon.


----------



## babetoo

*sunny right now*

it is 59 degrees and sunny right now, big rain storm for today and tomorrow.

babe


----------



## itzalgud

Sleepless and cold in Seattle:
Been sitting here at the computer facing the window since 3am. (Couldn't sleep) It's a little after 1 in the afternoon now and I am watching the rain slowly change to snow. Temp at 34 degrees. I'm told you can drive in a 20 mile circle around my house this afternoon and find rain, sleet, freezing rain and snow. Don't like the weather here? Drive 10 minutes in any direction and it will change...just don't look for sunshine.


----------



## LeeAnn

It's dark now, but still cold.  32 degrees, so the weather says (but I'm sure they are warming it up a little for us).  It was very windy today, but sunny - so deceiving!


----------



## Alix

HO LEE CRAP! You should see the weather blowing in from the north today. YIKES! It is freaking freezing and expected to drop some more and it is snowing and drifting and just generally NASTY. The snow was drifted so badly I had to shove the back door with all my strength to let the dog out to pee this morning. Still snowing. Still nasty. 0F right now and dropping.


----------



## glo429

Rainy and cold and windy in the SF Bay Area. I can't remember our last sunny day.  We had big storms here a few weeks ago with hurricane force winds, and it blew down a huge section of our fence. We are at the bottom of a hill, so the water just sits there before slowly drying up. It will be a month before we can repair the fence, IF it stops raining soon!


----------



## suziquzie

It's sunny and 40!!!! Warmest it's been in weeks..... and weeks... and weeks. 
Supposed to rain tomorrow, but then drop back below zero by tuesday night. 
Alix could you please keep it up there? Not forever, just til I warm up from the last arctic blast!


----------



## redkitty

The sun was out ALL day!  We are still in shock!  And apparently it's supposed to be sunny all day tomorrow too!  YAY!


----------



## glo429

Rub it in, rub it in....


----------



## Alix

suzi, no offence but if I can get rid of this weather its GOING! And I suspect you have the weather we have had for a few weeks now. Lovely and warm. Now we're in for it.


----------



## Dove

*We have had rain for so long here in the Sacramento area that I think I am getting web feet...*
At least every day for over two weeks..kinda of a rare thing to go so long without sunshine. When the sun does come out we all will wonder what the heck that big shiny thing in the sky is.
Marge


----------



## jkath

Tremendous thunder storms here - I think we've had 2-3" just today. But, we don't have the hard luck that our neighbors an hour up the road have... I heard on the radio that PCH (highway 1 near Malibu) is again in trouble. The storm hit so hard and with such force, that they believe they broke a water main. Looks like no traveling for a few months there. sheesh!


----------



## Cath4420

*95F (35C) and really hot*

going up in the next couple of days to over 100F, have had the ducted aircon on all day, sticky and humid, good drying weather for the washing.  Beats the last few weeks of rain and cooler temps though.


----------



## Bilby

Hey Cath, the weather map tonight looked almost "even" across the nation for Tuesday!  Makes a change!!!


----------



## mikki

32 and grey, suppose to rain, then change to snow later


----------



## JoAnn L.

50 today but 1 to 3 inches of snow for tomorrow. What a crazy winter.


----------



## redkitty

I wouldn't mind all these grey days if it were snowing!

So, it's grey here and 48F.....and grey.


----------



## Alix

redkitty, thank your lucky stars for warm and grey. At the moment it is -30C (-22F)and with windchill its -46C(-50.8F). It is still blowing in from the north and is freaking freezing! Poor Ken has shoveled our driveway about 4 times as it drifts up to about 2 ft deep and we can't move. BRRRRRRRRRR! I'll take grey over frigid any day.


----------



## middie

34 right now. Supposed to reach 50.
43 tomorrow, then back to the 20's.
*sigh* how depressing.


----------



## sattie

Dreary, damp, and chilly.


----------



## suziquzie

Sunny, approaching 40, tomorrow will be -13 by dinner time. 
Why am I inside right now?????


----------



## redkitty

Ok Alix, I'm sending you some of my warm grey weather!  I'm freezing just thinking about your weather up there!!!


----------



## pdswife

My boss called me at 4:30 this morning and told me to stay home!!

It snowed and the froze over night.  The roads are a mess, accidents all over the place.
It's supposed to snow again tonight. 

SNOW DAY!!!!!   I"m heading to the sofa for a day of relaxing under a pile of blankets and a nest of pillows.

Paul's boss ( Mr. Microsoft) told him not to come in either!! 
It'll be a good day.


----------



## LeeAnn

Yay - a snow day!  I wish we had some here!  I called my mom on the 27th, it was her 70th birthday and she lives in Spokane WA.  She said they had gotten 14.2 inches of snow so far, a record in many years.  My girls and I were wishing we were there, we miss snow so much!  It's just very cold here now.  Enjoy your days!


----------



## Angie

Blizzard warning here!


----------



## suziquzie

It was 45 yesterday and sunny. 38 when I went to bed. 
Now it is 13 and the rain that fell last night has made a beautiful shiny driveway. 
My DH drives a truck, I really wish he hadn't left this morning, it makes me paranoid all day when we have "weather".


----------



## redkitty

THE SUN IS OUT THE SUN IS OUT!!!

Wait....it's gone again...

But warmer today, 54F!


----------



## Anau

It's going to be sunny and in the upper 70's today in Austin.  

Then the wind will pick up to 20-30mph with a cold front which will give us a low in the 30's tonight.  Gotta love that continental climate.


----------



## Barb L.

Weird weather today, gray - high 51 low 19 - storms later changing from rain to snow - miss the sun !!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Getting a thin layer of ice on the roads. We have very high winds blowing in a lot of snow for this afternoon. What the dickens is next?


----------



## middie

LeeAnn said:


> Yay - a snow day! I wish we had some here! I called my mom on the 27th, it was her 70th birthday and she lives in Spokane WA. She said they had gotten 14.2 inches of snow so far, a record in many years. My girls and I were wishing we were there, we miss snow so much! It's just very cold here now. Enjoy your days!


 

Snow is waaaaaay over-rated !!!!! 
Take ours please !!


----------



## babetoo

*sun shine for a change*

sunny and 53 deg. at noon. more clouds and rain expected this week end. 

babe


----------



## Katie H

Unseasonably warm here.  59F right now.  We've had a high wind advisory since early this morning, then a tornado watch and a severe thunderstorm warning were issued about 11 a.m.  They won't expire until 7 p.m.  I just looked at the radar and we might have a little rockin' and rollin' later this afternoon.  Once all this passes through, the temps are supposed to take a nosedive and we're told snow and ice will be on the menu for tonight.

Looks like our weather resembles a Chinese menu.  We're getting something from every column!


----------



## Alix

Still a butt freezer here. Our high is a predicted -28C (-18.4F) and it was -35C (-31F) when I got up this morning. Its sunny but oh so cold you can hardly catch your breath. At least the wind has died down. I hate that blasted wind chill.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

It's still gorgeous here after a beautiful weekend - 76 degrees right now. We've had a couple of cold spells and light freezes but it's been unusually warm for this time of year.


----------



## Constance

An hour ago it was sunny and 61 degrees. Since then we've had wind gusts of 57 mph, pea to nickle size hail, and the temp has dropped 20 degrees.

That's the way with southern Illinois...if you don't like the weather, just wait a minute, and it will change. 

How is it down there in Kentucky, Katie?


----------



## Constance

Hey, Katie! You'd better batten down the hatches. You've got a bad one on the way right now!


----------



## Buck

Thanks for your concern, Connie.  The storm line has passed through here.  We have sustained only minor damage. It's hitting Paducah as I  type this.  
Katie's computer shut down during a brief power blackout so I'm posting for her.  She'll be back soon.


----------



## Constance

That's good news, Buck. The news was showing some bad stuff down your way. 
We had a tree blow down in the back woods, but I think it was dead anyway. 
Now it's just howling like a banshee out there, and we're down to 29.


----------



## Katie H

Connie, right now it's blowing like a son-of-a-gun.  Gusts up to  70 mph.  We've had a screen blow in on the sleeping porch off our bedroom and will probably lose the storm window off the second floor bathroom.  Won't know what else until it's light again.

Our news reported that Benton, IL had a good bit of damage.  At least the tree you lost was away from your house.  That's a good thing.

Yep, the temp took a nosedive.  It was almost 60F before the storm.  Right now it's 37F.  Quite a drop.

Glad you guys are okay.

Did you and Kim ever make your trip to Paducah a little while ago?


----------



## Constance

No, Katie. Kim hadn't been feeling well for a good while, and he just didn't want to make the drive. 
He has since gone to the Dr, and has been diagnosed with early stages of COPD. He has quit smoking (he's done it twice before, once for two years, and almost three the next time), so I'm sure this one's for good. He's also taking a new drug (Spiriva) that is improving his breathing, and  he is feeling much better. 

As for the damage, I don't know much right now, except that one of the funeral homes lost it's front porch. 
I sure am glad I don't have those 100 foot long plastic covered greenhouses out there anymore. The plastic is put on all in one big piece, and if the wind gets an edge worked loose, it'll get under the plastic and the whole top can go in minutes. This happened to a friend of mine. 

By the way, it's down to 26 now.


----------



## Wart

50 deg now (midnight), suppose to plunge to 20 as a high for tomorrow.

We're under a severe thunderstorm watch and a high wind advisory. Suppose to gust to the 60 mph + range , about 1 1/2 hours till the line of showers gets here.

So goes Ohio weather.


----------



## Barbara L

It has warmed up here a little.  It was cool enough for a sweater during the day, but not cold.  Right now (just after 12:30 a.m.) it is 56 degrees F.  It is supposed to cool off again tomorrow night.  It was a little weird a few minutes ago.  It started raining, but not a slow starting rain.  All of the sudden, out of nowhere, it was pouring and blasting against the house.  It lasted all of 3 minutes and disappeared.  We might get some more rain during the night, but that was a little strange!

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

Guess what?!  The sun is shining!  Like no-clouds-anywhere-in-the-sky shining!  It's about 38F and it's sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Claire

It was -12 last night with a gale wind blowing. It has been a rough one.


----------



## YT2095

a Beautiful sunny morning, nicest one we`ve had in a good while, but it is set to go very cold towards the end of the week, Maybe, just MAYBE we`ll get some Snow


----------



## Cath4420

*Feel so sorry for you all up north...*

I don't know how I would handle minus temperatures with wind chill factors like those you suffer.  Our winters are quite mild, around 3-6 degrees C in the middle of winter but usually about 17 degrees by middle of day.  For snow, we have to trek about 2-3 hours south of Sydney in winter to Jindabyne.

33 degrees C (around 92F) for Newcastle for tomorrow with the next couple of days a little cooler at 26/27 degrees with thunderstorms.  Hey Bilby, can you forward over some more of your higher temperatures, I was starting to get used to jumping in the pool which was rather like bath water temperature.


----------



## redkitty

I don't think we'll get snow down here YT, but I do love the cold crispy sunny days!  Send some snow my way if you get it!


----------



## suziquzie

Well good morning. 
As I sit here, the temp is -15F the wind chill is -40!!!!!
I have not been out of the house since it was 45 (above) on Monday, and don't plan to be until the garbage can overflows. 
I will never ever ever complain about getting to stay home with my kids!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

It went from 46 above yesterday morning to 5 below zero last night.


----------



## middie

It was 53 yesterday and dropped to about 5. It's 14 now. Wind gusts are 60 m.p.h.
So our windchill factor is about -34. I hate Ohio weather.


----------



## tntsmom

its -3 here, and we've had quite a bit of snow, about 10 inches with more on the way.  Kids are hoping for a snow day, but just heard, the schools r open.  They're very sad.  I've got my woolies out, and am bundling up


----------



## buzzard767

It's clear and 74F with a light breeze off the lake. Gonna be about 80 this aft.


----------



## tdiprincess

In buffalo we went from 45 yesterday to 20's and then a bad wind storm..
It seems were not the only ones...
There is power out all over, a semi is flipped over on one of the highways, they closed all the schools and there is flooding all along Lake Erie, Niagara river and Lake Ontario. 
We can see our breath in our kitchen... My hubby and I are curled up in our bedroom with an electric heater keeping warm....
We do have to go to work at 3 and we drive for work, so it should be interesting...but at least there won't be many people out... 
oh and there's really bad blowing snow in some areas. Around us the snow melted yesterday...thank goodness!


----------



## mikki

It's cold here with high winds and snow. We lucked out 80 miles north got hit extremely hard. Showing pictures of Buffalo on news. Roof blew off a bank, sign on a car,and lots of trees down. Told DD to stay in her dorm. 
Td stay warm and safe.


----------



## tdiprincess

tntsmom said:


> its -3 here, and we've had quite a bit of snow, about 10 inches with more on the way.  Kids are hoping for a snow day, but just heard, the schools r open.  They're very sad.  I've got my woolies out, and am bundling up



where are you located?


----------



## Cordel

It is hard to believe that all of North America is covered by this storm, or the one in front of it.  The wind woke us this morning. It was still above freezing but the temperature has now dropped way below and we have had rain, snow, and winds from the west, south and east during the day.  Right now it is overcast, but bright, a few minutes ago, it was a raging blizzard.  I expect that to recur anytime now.


----------



## redkitty

YT!!?  It's supposed to snow here on Friday!!!


----------



## bethzaring

man, the wind!!  It looks deceivingly lovely outside, bright and sunny..decided to go out, and came right back in...bloody cold out.


----------



## kadesma

The rain has let up, the lake across the street is about gone, but it's overcast and miserably cold out..I hate going out every morning, but I gotta

kadesma


----------



## Essiebunny

It's in the 20's and it has been snowing all day. By the time it's over, we are predicted to get 10 inches.


----------



## redkitty

I don't think snow is coming this way.  It's beautiful and sunny but cold, about 38F.  Yay for another sunny morning!


----------



## Loprraine

Winter storm here today.  We're expecting up to 20 cms of snow and howling winds.  Then it's going to change to freezing rain.  Should be a real fun ride home this afternoon!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Snowing here, have about 4 inches already, they say 4-9 !  Glad I went to the store yesterday - not leaving the house till Monday !!  It is pretty though .


----------



## ronjohn55

Same here Barb! Although I'm hearing we may hit the foot mark for snow now. 

I should have stayed home and shoveled.


----------



## GadgetGeek

*It's chilly with some wind in Atlanta but................*

My bud "Artic Chef" wrote me a note the other day...  I just have to share it here.

____________________________

It was -44.5 C (-48 F) here today and will remain at -41 or colder for at least another 5 days if not longer. That's the coldest weather we've had since 12 years ago when it hit -51 C one night during a week of -40 or colder and six weeks of continuously below -35.

Let me tell you a few things that happen at -44.

Propane freezes if the tank doesn't have a heater and furnaces go out resulting in frozen water lines in 1 to 3 hours if not addressed sooner. 
This morning my favourite furnace repairman told me he took 8 such calls before 7 AM then took the phone off the hook and stopped taking calls.

Paraffin precipitates out of fuel oil and plugs filters and nozzles knocking out oil furnaces unless the proper additives have been added to the fuel in advance. Lots of those calls today too.

Furnaces in poorly insulated homes run continuously, without pause, until a fuel pump or other critical part fails.

Mechanical devices break down and lubrication freezes up. My timer that controls the extension cord to the car's block heater won't advance and turn on so I have to plug the car in at bedtime without a timer and use power all night instead of just two hours before I get up. And even then I have to idle for 15 minutes before moving and drive slowly at low revs for another 10 minutes to avoid blowing a power steering pump or having the rear axles seize because the grease is frozen.

We had a 90 minute power outage last night and over a hundred homes,including my own, have frozen water mains underground because the re-circulating pumps on the lines were inactive. The steamer guy had 100 calls logged by the time I called in and even though he's running 24 hours a day he won't get to me for 4 days. So we are showering at my daughter's place and lugging home 15 litres of water a day for coffee and brushing our teeth and melting snow to flush toilets. Laundry and dirty dishes will just pile up. 5 of the 40 rentals I manage have similar problems. Non-essential service calls like drippy taps and broken Jacuzzi pumps are simply on hold indefinitely.

Vehicles that have not been plugged in will not start even with a boost and the tow truck operators are backed up 5-6 hours. Garages are charging $100 to park cars overnight to thaw and have a three day inventory waiting in their yards. Tires go flat spontaneously and the repair shops are backed up
2-3 days.

I estimate that I am currently spending $30 per day on heat (30 litres of fuel), $2 extra per day on electricity just for the furnace blower, $3 extra per night plugging in the car and $12.50 per day in gas just idling.

Oh, the joys of northern living!

Two other things...

When the temperature really drops we often get ice crystal fogs.
Cold air can hold very little water vapour but yields up ice crystals not water droplets.

The fog is denser over the city than the surrounding countryside as the water vapour from chimneys and car exhausts add to it. We have been so fogged in since Monday that the sun is barely visible through it; no brighter than a full moon.

It turns out that Air Canada's jets are not certified for cold weather. They have suspended all flights to and from Yellowknife until the minimum nightly lows get above - 39. Northern owned Canadian North and First Air routinely fly from Yellowknife to points further north and have cold certified planes so they are still flying everywhere with just a few small delays due to the fog.

Cheers

Jim in frozen Yellowknife 

____________________________


----------



## kadesma

The rain is back..It's gray and gloomy out there...
kades


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 56 degrees. 

babe


----------



## texasgirl

GadgetGeek said:


> My bud "Artic Chef" wrote me a note the other day... I just have to share it here.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> It was -44.5 C (-48 F) here today and will remain at -41 or colder for at least another 5 days if not longer. That's the coldest weather we've had since 12 years ago when it hit -51 C one night during a week of -40 or colder and six weeks of continuously below -35.
> 
> Let me tell you a few things that happen at -44.
> 
> Propane freezes if the tank doesn't have a heater and furnaces go out resulting in frozen water lines in 1 to 3 hours if not addressed sooner.
> This morning my favourite furnace repairman told me he took 8 such calls before 7 AM then took the phone off the hook and stopped taking calls.
> 
> Paraffin precipitates out of fuel oil and plugs filters and nozzles knocking out oil furnaces unless the proper additives have been added to the fuel in advance. Lots of those calls today too.
> 
> Furnaces in poorly insulated homes run continuously, without pause, until a fuel pump or other critical part fails.
> 
> Mechanical devices break down and lubrication freezes up. My timer that controls the extension cord to the car's block heater won't advance and turn on so I have to plug the car in at bedtime without a timer and use power all night instead of just two hours before I get up. And even then I have to idle for 15 minutes before moving and drive slowly at low revs for another 10 minutes to avoid blowing a power steering pump or having the rear axles seize because the grease is frozen.
> 
> We had a 90 minute power outage last night and over a hundred homes,including my own, have frozen water mains underground because the re-circulating pumps on the lines were inactive. The steamer guy had 100 calls logged by the time I called in and even though he's running 24 hours a day he won't get to me for 4 days. So we are showering at my daughter's place and lugging home 15 litres of water a day for coffee and brushing our teeth and melting snow to flush toilets. Laundry and dirty dishes will just pile up. 5 of the 40 rentals I manage have similar problems. Non-essential service calls like drippy taps and broken Jacuzzi pumps are simply on hold indefinitely.
> 
> Vehicles that have not been plugged in will not start even with a boost and the tow truck operators are backed up 5-6 hours. Garages are charging $100 to park cars overnight to thaw and have a three day inventory waiting in their yards. Tires go flat spontaneously and the repair shops are backed up
> 2-3 days.
> 
> I estimate that I am currently spending $30 per day on heat (30 litres of fuel), $2 extra per day on electricity just for the furnace blower, $3 extra per night plugging in the car and $12.50 per day in gas just idling.
> 
> Oh, the joys of northern living!
> 
> Two other things...
> 
> When the temperature really drops we often get ice crystal fogs.
> Cold air can hold very little water vapour but yields up ice crystals not water droplets.
> 
> The fog is denser over the city than the surrounding countryside as the water vapour from chimneys and car exhausts add to it. We have been so fogged in since Monday that the sun is barely visible through it; no brighter than a full moon.
> 
> It turns out that Air Canada's jets are not certified for cold weather. They have suspended all flights to and from Yellowknife until the minimum nightly lows get above - 39. Northern owned Canadian North and First Air routinely fly from Yellowknife to points further north and have cold certified planes so they are still flying everywhere with just a few small delays due to the fog.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jim in frozen Yellowknife
> 
> ____________________________


 
I'll stay in Texas, thank you
We had some high wind the last few days. Yesterday was cold, but, today isn't bad. The wind has laid down and it's 51F


----------



## babetoo

*sunny ca*

very cloudy,says is 53 but seems much colder. rain storm coming in. 

babetoo


----------



## GadgetGeek

*so you wouldn't?*



babetoo said:


> very cloudy,says is 53 but seems much colder. rain storm coming in. babetoo



So you wouldn't like Yellowknife?     remember it has a 24 hour sun for a couple months in the summer?   cumon, you could do it?

.


----------



## redkitty

Another pretty clear morning, 1/2 sunshine 1/2 clouds..no rain today.  But it's cooooold!!  About 34F currently, gonna half to bundle up for my walk to and from the pool this morning!


----------



## Alix

Well we have broken the -20 barrier! We are supposed to go up to -17 today! (1.4F) I'll believe that when I see it. I was laughing yesterday because we were all saying how much it has warmed up! It was only -24 (-11F) yesterday and I didn't even have to plug the van in when I was at work. And the milk didn't freeze in the back of the van when I went in for my massage. LOL. Seriously though, we are out of the worst of it thank goodness and I will now cease my complaining.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl

Current conditions as of 3:02 pm EST 
*Partly Cloudy,  79 degrees*

Feels Like: 79° Barometer: 30.16 in and steady Humidity: 54% Visibility: 10 mi Dewpoint: 61° Wind: SE 10 mph Sunrise: 7:04 am Sunset: 6:04 pm


----------



## suziquzie

GadgetGeek said:


> So you wouldn't like Yellowknife? remember it has a 24 hour sun for a couple months in the summer? cumon, you could do it?
> 
> .


 
I for one, will not be complaining about -20 again!!!  Hmm, wait, no I probably will. 
My husband thinks he wants to take his truck up to Yellowknife in the winter and drive the ice road for the diamond mines. I have put my foot down. 

Quite pleasant this morning (I imagine, I am snuggled in my pajamas still) at 23 ABOVE!!!  Supposed to start snowing after noon, 2-5 inches. Which is fine, we haven't had any measurable since Christmas.


----------



## gamecube10074

my weather..... is very cold, slightly snowy, feels like negative degrees with the wind.


----------



## redkitty

46F and the usual shade of grey here, but we had sun for a bit earlier!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Currently 67* High today 78* 20% Chance of rain...Winds 15-20 with gust as high as 30 MPH...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now it is 31 degrees. It is thundering and lighting and along with this, it is raining and there is some sleet mixed in. We want to go to Madison, Wisconsin this weekend for our youngest son's birthday. Sure hope we get a couple of dry days.


----------



## Wart

54 degrees, was in the 20~30 range yesterday.

What ground isn't frozen is water saturated.

And heavy rain is moving in.

What a Thrill.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

65° right now and in about 12 hours it will be 85°

We sure could use some rain down here


----------



## mikki

it's 54 and we just had a thunder storm move through. Got to love Westren NY weather. It's suppose to snow again Wed.


----------



## redkitty

Rain...wind....rain....grey....rain.  Blah!


----------



## licia

80 yesterday - 80 today. We are definitely enjoying our warm weather. Dh even cleaned the pool yesterday - the water is still in low 60's.


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now, cold , dark and dreary, rain on and off.


----------



## Uncle Bob

80* balmy. Winds 20 with gust to 35. Tornado Watch until midnight! It could be a bumpy ride tonight!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now we are in the middle of a *BIG* snow storm. Expecting anywhere from 9 to 12 inches by the time this is over tomorrow at noon. More on Thursday and bitter cold for the weekend.  What a long winter!!!


----------



## Constance

Uncle Bob said:


> 80* balmy. Winds 20 with gust to 35. Tornado Watch until midnight! It could be a bumpy ride tonight!



Almost the same here...we got up to 78 today...tornado watch tonight.


----------



## Barb L.

Crazy Michigan weather - 37 F and rain, may be snow by morning !
 Gotta love it - lol, I think ! - all the seasons !


----------



## sattie

*Grrrrr!*

Chilly and WINDY... more shingles blew off the roof just after we had it repaired yesterday!


----------



## babetoo

*sunny {for a change} california*

lots of sun today, temp at 4pm is 57. a nice change after all the rain. had a guy clean up the yard.

babe


----------



## texasgirl

Well, we were okay most of the dayin the 70's then BAM. Severe storms came in and I was stuck out in high wind and quarter sized hail. Real nice to drive in, especially when my car was weaving and the skies were GREEN!! I went in Walmart, it was a little light grey, came out, and it was green. I was nervous as all get out. Wasn't fun driving 15 miles home either. Oh well, we're all okay, that's all that matters.


----------



## redkitty

I got up early today (7am!) to help the boy get ready to go into the office and it's 43F and supposed to be sunny today!  The sky is clear and the sun is out there just behind some low clouds.  I'm hoping for sun, sun, sun!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

If a dog peed here right now it would be a yellow popsicle as it came out---a polar bear would be looking for a new coat right now---let's see I was in Texas and 3-4 weeks ago people were running around in shorts and now I'm back to K.------the body is in shock.....


----------



## sparrowgrass

I am in Missouri, not far from Constance, and the weather has been all over the place in the last week or so.  

Five inches of snow, 2 days in the high 60's, tornadoes, more snow.  Back to normal today, in the 40's.


----------



## jabbur

Today is to get into the low 80's here in VA.  I was out early this AM and didn't need a coat or even a long sleeved shirt!  Hard to believe this is FEBRUARY!!!


----------



## plumies

The rain finally stopped, gray clouds gone, and the sky is blue again.  Nice day here in San Diego. High of 60 low of 44.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Our big snow storm that was suppose to be over at noon today has been extened. It is still snowing and blowing. Almost every place in the city is closing. All church services for tonights Ash Wednesday are cancled. My DH went out and used the snow blower about 10:30 this morning and you can't even see that he did anything. Sorry that I am complaining, when I heard what happen down south with all of the tornado's, I guess we can handle some snow. I pray for everyones safety.


----------



## middie

raining... again !!!!! for 2 days now. alot of people down the street no longer have yards.
they have lakes. or at the very least, small ponds.
and cold. maybe 40 degrees.


----------



## MilKii

It's snowing again here in Toronto. In fact, it's going to be snowing all week.


----------



## babetoo

today it was just a beautiful, like so calif is supposed to be. 71 degrees and sunshine.

this evening is pleasant as well. don't know the temp right now but feel mild.

babe


----------



## Wart

middie said:


> raining... again !!!!! for 2 days now. alot of people down the street no longer have yards.
> they have lakes. or at the very least, small ponds.
> and cold. maybe 40 degrees.



Yep, after flood watches on Tuesday and Wednesday, snow Wednesday, foggy misty rainy snowy mix Thursday, 27 degrees at midnight.

I heard Hinckley (?) and a few suburbs of Cleveland (Vally View?) are underwater. 

Gotta LOVE 0h10


----------



## redkitty

Can you believe we are having another gloriously sunny day!!??  It's 45F, clear skies and expected to stay that way all day!!!  I'm so excited!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Wart

redkitty said:


> Can you believe we are having another gloriously sunny day!!??  It's 45F, clear skies and expected to stay that way all day!!!  I'm so excited!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!




I was going to tell you to B****R OFF till I saw you were from the UK.

Sunny? Bright Day? Clear Skies? All DAY???? BRITAIN????

Those are words not usually seen together.

26 in NE Ohio, cold and frozen.

Seen those words together too many times.


----------



## Cath4420

*It's OK Wart*

I know how you feel.  I am even envying you Redkitty, and I am sitting in the middle of our summer, which currently is 23 celsius probably mid 70's F, we have not seen a blue sky for about four days, overcast, really humid one minute then massive thunderstorms with lightening, belting rain and cold the next.  Where have our summers of old gone?


----------



## Cath4420

It is now 12.42 a.m. and I have just stuck my head out the back door and guess what, it is ... STILL RAINING.... oh I am sooo over this..


----------



## GadgetGeek

It's going to 60-65 here today...  I might do some painting?


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 72 degrees here in so ca.

babe


----------



## expatgirl

Didn't think it possible but it's colder today than yesterday--less snow this winter but colder than last--it hurts to breath outside---I hate it


----------



## redkitty

I can't believe it!  It's sunny again!  Absolutely gorgeous day, and the warmest we've had this year by far, about 55F!  I actually got to put sunscreen on for my walk!


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now it is snowing


----------



## mikki

Snowing but its 43 degrees, storm headed our way tonight though.


----------



## Uncle Bob

70* Not a cloud in the sky! Beeeeutiful day!!!


----------



## babetoo

*pretty nice*

it is a lovely day, lots of sunshine and 79 degrees,

babe


----------



## Cath4420

We have been told that for the next seven days, more rain on the way, and no temp above 20 C (68F), this is ridiculous, we are supposed to be at least in the low 90s at this time of year.  They are saying it will be the wettest six months to June 08 and have even lifted the "drought" rating for NSW - first time in nearly 4 years.  Think I might head to Kmart to check out the new season gumboots and jumpers!!!!


----------



## Bilby

Monday was so wet - we got the entire summer's average rainfall in one day!!  Still it took the weather bureau five days of predicting thunderstorms before one of em hit!! Now we are back to steaming again as we head to 38C later in the week.


----------



## cara

wonderful warm and sunny spring days...
on friday we got the Olddaimler out of the barn and took some photos, yesterday I showed my bike that there ist still a life outside our flat ;o)


----------



## redkitty

Here comes the sun la la la la!!!!  It's sunshine again this morning!  A chilly 37F but should warm up again and stay sunny all day!


----------



## Wart

Flood Warning
Hazardous Weather Outlook
Wind Advisory
Wind Chill Advisory


And it just dropped 2 inches of snow.


----------



## Cath4420

Wart said:


> Flood Warning
> Hazardous Weather Outlook
> Wind Advisory
> Wind Chill Advisory
> 
> 
> And it just dropped 2 inches of snow.


 

Wart, sounds like our forecast for tomorrow minus the snow...

Bilby, could you please send your weather forecasters to the eastern states, I would love for ours to be wrong for the next five days.

Oh well, better go and oil up the spikes on the umbrella again!!


----------



## Barb L.

It is so cold and windy, suppose to have a wind chill tonight of 20 below!  At least the sun comes and goes throughout the day - not going anywhere !!!  Brrrrrr


----------



## Claire

Icy cold.  My poor ancient doggy is having asthma problems whenever she goes out.  I think today's high was 7 -- not including wind chill, which brought it to something like -20.  It's been rough.  I live in a small town, and the hottest hint is where to find salt or de-icer.


----------



## Bilby

Cath4420 said:


> Wart, sounds like our forecast for tomorrow minus the snow...
> 
> Bilby, could you please send your weather forecasters to the eastern states, I would love for ours to be wrong for the next five days.
> 
> Oh well, better go and oil up the spikes on the umbrella again!!


Hey Cath, we get Foxtel weather reports from the East as well as the local BOM reports! They both agree!!  There was a guy on the radio last week who predicts the weather by the moon.  He was closer than either of the others but still not right!! LOL  Stupid thing is in Perth, cos we don't see the rain very often, and esp not for extended pours, we can't drive in the rain!!  Normally Perth's rain only lasts 10 to 20 mins in a hit - you know starts to rain, no brolly, so you shelter in a shop for a few minutes and then you can go on your merry way again until it starts again, when you are either at your car or destination or you repeat the process!! This went on for hours and we just stop a la Narnia style post Winter Queen! As to the forecasters, they get it right sometimes like summer - "ooh, think it might be hot and sunny" or winter - "expect some showers". LOL


----------



## redkitty

More sunshine, can you believe it!  Sun forecasted for the entire day again!  It's a very chilly morning, 37F but absolutely gorgeous!  Perfect for my morning yoga!!


----------



## Cath4420

Redkitty, I have decided enough of the rain and I am going to move to Britain, sounds like you have gotten more sunshine in one week than we have all summer.  Flood warnings and high volume of rain, ....again for Wednesday.


----------



## redkitty

Cath, you DON'T want to move to England!  We have been getting rare sunny days here lately but it's usually an awful shade of grey!


----------



## LadyCook61

right now it is bitterly cold and windy.  brrrrrrrrrr  !!!


----------



## Katie H

Miserable here.  Very, very grey and gloomy.  Started to sleet about 10 a.m. and hasn't stopped.  It's only about 27F and all the students were sent home from school at noon.  There's a winter storm advisory out until tomorrow at noon.  Not a fit day/night out for man nor beast.


----------



## cara

I send you some flowers )
Flickr: Photos from blackcatcara

pictures taken yesterday in bright sunlight


----------



## bethzaring

dang cold

going through a lot of firewood these days


----------



## Katie H

cara said:


> I send you some flowers )
> Flickr: Photos from blackcatcara
> 
> pictures taken yesterday in bright sunlight



Thanks, cara.  I especially like the color of the crocus.  Awfully pretty shade of lavender/purple.  I also enjoyed the car show photos and the beautiful sunset ones.  Thanks for adding some cheer and color to our dingy day.

BTW, I love your new avatar photo.  A real cutie!!


----------



## cara

thanks Katie,
I like haeschen, too.. ;o))


----------



## DietitianInTraining

It started sleeting and raining about 6:00 this morning.. By about 10:00 there was an inch of ice on all our trees,fences,everything.. The roads were pretty slushy still, so we were able to get some stuff done, but the roads are completely iced over now... my DH has been driving the four wheeler up and down the streets, havin a blast... all I can say is... I AM READY FOR SUMMER!!!


----------



## Buck

Cara,  I want to know where I can get a gecko for my Ferrari?


----------



## Barb L.

Still freezing here - 16'F (7 Chill), waiting for spring !!!   The sun is out, which helps some !


----------



## Cath4420

Inside with ducted aircon a nice balmy 24 degrees, outside drizzling, overcast and 17 degrees.  I suppose at least it probably is better than the snow and sleet and freezing temperatures you all are experiencing.  I shouldn't whinge.

Redkitty, you are right, except that we are "to experience" this until June.  Maybe Bilby will let me move in there! 38-40 degrees everyday this week for them.   Ohhhhhhh....


----------



## babetoo

63 degrees at six pm. was a beautiful and sunny day. so calif weather is back. i am glad.

babe


----------



## redkitty

38F and sunny again!  But it's supposed to return to our usual shade of grey later this week.  I'm going to enjoy this sunshine as much as possible!!!


----------



## expatgirl

minus 4 this morning by lunchtime---too cold to take the kids outside and they were really disapointed--finally went to the local doctor for a lingering cough and he basically told me to stay out of the cold, dry air---oh, great, I get to live indoors until May.  When DH found that he was going to be gone 2 weeks instead of 1 and offered for me to join him in London for a week.  Let's see one week in "warm" London with lots to see and do and  the dry, frigid steppes of Kazakhstan by myself---guess what???  We don't have as much snow as last year but it is a lot colder now and I think that my skin is getting thinner---I itch all the time.


----------



## suziquzie

Woke up and it was ABOVE 0!!! 6 even. The last 2 mornings were -15. Sunday morning the wind chill was -45!! FYI... that's cold. 
may get to 15 above 0 today. 
Is it April yet?


----------



## Bilby

Cath4420 said:


> Maybe Bilby will let me move in there! 38-40 degrees everyday this week for them. Ohhhhhhh....


Maybe we could just State swap - provide you guys aren't going to get flooded again -  I can't do much past dog paddle!!


----------



## LadyCook61

very ccccoooold , suppose to snow today.


----------



## LEFSElover

Anyone live in Calgary Canada?  If so what's it like up there for the next three days?  Here in RSW, it's lovely, I must say, hate to, cause not real fond of it here, but it is lovely.


----------



## Katie H

It rained/iced all night last night so everything's covered in ice.  The temp is hovering at or just above 32F.  Supposed to stay this way all day, with the temp dropping into the upper 20s.  No sun and windy.  Everything's just grey and icy.  Several areas have been without power since about 6 last night.  We have no phone today.  Trees and power/phone lines are bending and breaking under the weight of the ice.  More ice/rain/snow is predicted for tonight into tomorrow.  Guess this is Mother Nature's version of Magic Shell.

Last Tuesday we had severe storms and tornadoes.  What a weather rollercoaster we've been on!!


----------



## LadyCook61

right now , tues feb 12th it is snowing in E. Pa.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Does that answer your question?


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 73 degrees. love it

babe


----------



## Cath4420

Katie, I really feel for you. Going from one total extreme to the other. Must be frightening.

Bilby, we are supposed to get massive rainfalls today but that remains to be seen, dog paddling is fine, the man next door has a boat and believe you me in June last year it was used to ferry all of us to high ground two streets away and was moored to a telegraph pole!

This is us for today and tomorrow -

*Wednesday*





 Few showers developing
Min 19°C Max 23°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Thursday*





 Shower or two
Min 18°C Max 22°C

Yep, yep, yep.


----------



## Bilby

They have just lowered our predicted forecast for the rest of the week (thankfully!!). They had been saying it would reach 39C on Sunday but have now lowered it to a much more palatable 31C.  They did that just after our local AFL (Aussie Rules) footy teams had agreed to a later start to their derby to avoid the heat!! Go figure!  (This is a major event in Perth even though it is only a pre-season cup match. We only have two teams in the national comp (which only really involves three states but they relocate teams to non-AFL states to make it more national) and there is a very strong rivalry between the fans.)

Anyway, I am just glad I won't be frying on the weekend.


----------



## LadyCook61

this morning 2-13-08 every thing is ice, poor birds can't get the food , the feeders are covered in ice and it is still freezing rain/sleet.  I wonder if the big brown truck will arrive with my food grinder today .


----------



## TATTRAT

Ice here as well...why did I move back to the mainland?


----------



## expatgirl

'well there's one  good thing about the frigid temps over here I have 3 extra freezers by using my closed in balconies-


----------



## babetoo

another beautiful in southern california. it is 58 and sunny. had some wind warning earlier in day but they lifted it 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

right now, 2-14-08  at 8:42 am . sunny , windy and cold in E. Pa.


----------



## Bilby

Thanks to Tropical Cyclone Nicholas in the NorthWest of WA, our hot temps have been banished and we are anticipating a week of mid to late 20'sC.  Bit humid but better cool sun and humid then hot sun and humid! And the Freo Doctor (the seabreeze) has come in for the afternoon and made its way all the way up to the foothills where I live. Yay!!!


----------



## redkitty

41F and that lovely England shade of grey!  But...it supposed to be sunny again all weekend long!  Perfect timing since the boy comes home today from Istanbul!


----------



## texasgirl

STORMS!!
I hate being at work in storms. We have tornado watches out and it weird outside. The storms are moving north, right? so, why are the clouds and rain coming north to south????


----------



## pacanis

The sun was so bright here today I almost broke out the shades, especially reflecting off of the snow.  They were calling for teens, but it sure felt warmer than that. And _no wind!_ Not common next to the lake. It was gorgeous today and about 1000 more Canadian Geese flew overhead. The skies have been loaded with them the past week.


----------



## babetoo

*so calif*

it is 61 degrees and sunny. tiny bit of wind. 

babe


----------



## GotGarlic

Right now, it's 37*F, one degree lower than the forecast low  Can't wait till tomorrow - it's supposed to get to 60*F


----------



## Barb L.

At least we have been having some sun the last couple days.Tomorrow from 5am till 1pm we will be under a freezing rain advisory !  Poopy doo


----------



## redkitty

Sunshine!  I just love waking up to sunshine!  It's freezing though, about 32F, the grass is all frosty!  Not a cloud in the sky!!!  I'm so happy.


----------



## silvercarmel

*weather*

Good morning everyone , the weather here in north west uk is :uv index*:*





0 Low wind *:*





From the Southeast at 6 mph dew point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-3°C humidity *:*





80% visibility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 miles barometer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1040.0 m Sunny *0°C*



*Feels Like*
*-3°C* 
In other words, looks nice but dont wear shorts !!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got up this morning and what do I see outside? Everything is covered with ice and to top that off, we are going to get about 5 to 6 inches of snow this afternoon with very high wind.


----------



## LadyCook61

today in E. Pa. overcast and cold , don't know if it is going to snow or rain.


----------



## Uncle Bob

It will be Sunny and 56* today...........


----------



## redkitty

More sunshine!  YAY!  Not a cloud in the sky again and it's just a big warmer then yesterday, currently 46F.  The grass was frosty again and the doggy didn't want to walk on it to pee!


----------



## LadyCook61

In E. Pa. it stopped raining for now, has melted most of the snow.


----------



## suziquzie

-12 degrees. Sunny though... ok moony right now. Supposed to be the last cold spell for awhile. Ya right.
Weatherman just said that when we have these below average cold winters, we get hotter than normal summers. Great. Extra $$ for heating oil just to spend extra $$ for air conditioning. Can't they find a way to bottle up each to even it out? They put a man on the moon for Pete's sake!


----------



## babetoo

fifty two degrees and raining. wind feels colder.

babe


----------



## redkitty

Sun is gone.  Grey is back.  48F.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Socked in raining


----------



## pacanis

Beautiful, just like yesterday. It's only 14F or so, but no wind and the sun is blazin'!
Great day to be outside!


----------



## babetoo

*same old same old*

fifty three degrees and raining. beginning to grow webbed feet.babe


----------



## Constance

We're actually socked in with an ice storm right now. The only thing moving out there is IDOT (Illinois Department of Transportation). They have a base across the road from us, and have been working their hind ends off, trying to keep I57 clear. 
This stuff is expected to keep going all day tomorrow. 

Wish I was in Fiji!


----------



## redkitty

36mph winds all night kept the doggy awake, which means she kept me awake.  It's now 51F, typical shade of grey and still windy!!!!


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

70°, SE 8 mph wind, 90% humidity


----------



## Loprraine

-9C, without the wind, and it just started snowing.  Again.


----------



## suziquzie

Get this! It's 9 ABOVE ZERO this MORNING!!!!!!!
Supposed to be in the 20's today then 30's this weekend! YAY!


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now, it is snowing heavily here in E. PA.  Snow started after midnight , suppose to turn to sleet in the afternoon.


----------



## SierraCook

Heavy snow.  It just started about an hour ago.  32 degrees F.  More snow and rain for tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom

they said we were gonna get 1 to 3 inches of snow, and we got around 8 to 10.

i saw a weather report stating that we supposedly received 6 inches of snow.

now, i know snow doesn't often drift onto the top of my truck, and with the thule rack with the extra ski mounts, i know we had *at least* 8 inches.

are they unable to admit their estimations were 6 to 7 inches off? 3 inches of error is ok? 

grrrrrrr.


----------



## SierraCook

BT, the samething happened here too.  We were supposed to get 1-2 inches 2 nights ago and we got six!!  I have had enough of snow and spring can come now.  The good news is that after today and tomorrow it is supposed to be sunny and warm nest week with highs in the 40's.


----------



## Barb L.

It may be 34 but it is sunny, and I love it !  Hate gray days .


----------



## babetoo

*from damp dark so calif*

cloudy and 57 degrees. more rain on the way. depresses me.

babe


----------



## expatgirl

Got back to Kazakhstan yesterday after a week in London where it was gray and windy only to find that my satellite TV wouldn't work.  Hmmmmm?   Went to check the outside wires and they had completely snapped off in the severe cold weather and blizzard winds that they had had.  It'll be Monday before anything can even get started on it. And then who knows when. Withdrawal time.  At least hubby and I can watch DVD's.


----------



## suziquzie

It's 30 degrees this morning which is really lovely compared to the last few weeks, but the fog is so thick I can barely make out the kids slide in the backyard, it's only about 25 feet away from the house. When I went to bed last night we had a big red pole barn, I'm not quite so sure we still do!


----------



## simplicity

Around 60 Deg.at 6:45am.  Humidity is 83 pct.  High will be around 80 Deg.  It may sound good if you're tired of dreary days.  It's like living in a sauna during the summer.


----------



## Barb L.

8:am  - 19 chill factor- between tonight and tomorrow we are suppose to get 4-6 inches of SNOW !


----------



## JoAnn L.

7 "more" inches of snow for today. I don't know where the city is going to put it. It is piled up all over town. They are putting truck loads full in all of the empty lots around town. God help us when it starts to melt. We still have ice ruts in the streets from the last storm. Errrr.


----------



## crewsk

Currently it's 45 & foggy, the high today is supposed to be 65. I'm loving the weather since we moved, it's been in the mid to upper 60's every day. I had to laugh this morning when the weather man said we had cold weather moving in Wednesday & that the high for that day would only be 53!!


----------



## Anau

It was in the record-breaking lower 90's in much of central Texas today.  Ugh, I'm ready for winter again!


----------



## sattie

WINDY WINDY WINDY!!  I'm kinda tired of the windy conditions we have had here.  (It keeps tearing up our roof!


----------



## sattie

Anau said:


> It was in the record-breaking lower 90's in much of central Texas today. Ugh, I'm ready for winter again!


 
Was that not insane how warm it got today?????   WOW!  I hope that is not a preview to our summer!


----------



## mikki

It was a beautiful sunny day yesterday!! Guess what we have today--- a huge storm we could get up to a foot of snow. CALGON take me away!!!!!!


----------



## shortchef

More freezing rain, more snow on the way, it's been weeks since we saw the sun for any length of time.  This is the worst February since we moved here.  Hubby has a 4-wheeler but I don't so I'm stuck in the house again.  At least I have you guys, you're great company!


----------



## Barb L.

Here in Michigan it looks like a winter wonderland, so beautiful!  We are getting the 5-7 inches forcasted.


----------



## simplicity

Glorious weather in Houston.  I'm taking a break from gardening...er, that is from weed therapy, cutting off frost damaged  branches from firespike, turk's cap and the like as I pull weeds.  Very few plants suffered damage this year.  Another mild winter.


----------



## Katie H

After the first day of sun in a long time yesterday, we're stuck with a very cloudy, grey day.  Cold, too.  Just after midnight last night was our high for today.  The temps have been steadily dropping since then.

About 4 a.m. a huge wind storm came through and lasted for over an hour.  Blew stuff everywhere.  Even blew our concrete gazing ball stand over and blew the gazing ball off into the edge of our rose garden.  I'm going to leave it there because it's almost as windy now as it was earlier.  The weatherman says it's going to continue this way all day.  Snow flurries are also on today's weather menu.

Buck just pulled our utilities bill out of the mailbox...$532 for last month.  Ugh!

I'm with you, mikki.  Where's my Calgon?


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher

81° with the wind blowing in from the Gulf. Hopefully it will being some rain. Lotsa rain.


----------



## Barbara L

53 degrees F.  Gray and drizzly.  I love it (I don't have to be out in it, or my opinion might be different!).  I think I'll fix a pot of tea to go along with my meatloaf sandwich and just enjoy the day.  

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

In E. Pa. raining, it snowed this morning. drab and dreary. I don't like days like this.


----------



## LadyCook61

mikki said:


> It was a beautiful sunny day yesterday!! Guess what we have today--- a huge storm we could get up to a foot of snow. CALGON take me away!!!!!!


Speaking of  Calgon.. I have a nice deep soak tub with 6 jets to relax in, it's not a spa tub but a bathtub that is deep .


----------



## allwellbeing

Sunny and 32. A nice day for michigan.


----------



## babetoo

82 and brillant sunshine. finally , a respite from the rain.

babe


----------



## luvs

began with freezing rain, then switched to snow on my way to my busstop. i love winter.


----------



## Bilby

Hot........


----------



## Cath4420

*Skite Bilby....*

Very humid, very stormy and about 25 degrees celsius with rain on the way until next Monday.  Didn't you have about 37 degrees today, Bilby?  At least we are not in flooded Rockhampton.


----------



## expatgirl

Did any of you ever read the O.E. Rolvagg's classic "Giants in the Earth"?  You would probably not have picked it yourself but it was required reading in an English/literature class.  Anyway in a nutshell it's about an immigrant family who try and make a life on the American prairie and how the wife slowly goes insane from the constant blowing of the wind on the flat prairie.  Guess what?  I wished that I could have some chai (tea) with her and swap stories.  I don't think that there is a lot of difference between a prairie and the steppes of K.  I'm going nuts with this constant blowing of the wind and whistling through the closets (air vents).  It's cold, gray, and the winds keep blowing nonstop.  The satellite TV guy came yesterday and replaced the cable that probably blew away to Uzbekhstan.  Maybe this should be on the vent post.   and let's see Houston is in the 80's???


----------



## Bilby

Cath4420 said:


> Very humid, very stormy and about 25 degrees celsius with rain on the way until next Monday. Didn't you have about 37 degrees today, Bilby? At least we are not in flooded Rockhampton.


Yeah 37 or 38.  At some point, I stop caring about the facts and just say "hot" a lot!!

It was so mild for the week or two before this week, so I reckon this is the last real go of heat for the summer.  Odd day after this period but then we will be into Autumn!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Well, Bilby, I see that you and I are the only one's awake---it's now 4pm here---if you look at this post what time is it there?--just curious


----------



## Wart

My grills.


----------



## suziquzie

16 degrees, just starting to snow, supposed to have about 2 inches. Not a very snowy year here, I guess Wart has been stealing it all.


----------



## Bilby

expatgirl said:


> Well, Bilby, I see that you and I are the only one's awake---it's now 4pm here---if you look at this post what time is it there?--just curious


Sorry I missed that post!!! But when I got it, it was 7:01pm on Wednesday 27/2.  As I type this, it is 12:12 am (past my bedtime!!!) on Friday 29/2.


----------



## Bilby

Got to over 41C (~107F) today.  It was REALLY hot.


----------



## pacanis

Wart said:


> My grills.


 
Hey, Wart.
I find that if you turn the grill on..... a lot of that snow will melt right off.


----------



## expatgirl

Bilby said:


> Sorry I missed that post!!! But when I got it, it was 7:01pm on Wednesday 27/2.  As I type this, it is 12:12 am (past my bedtime!!!) on Friday 29/2.



Just like you I missed your post about all the places that I had lived---was in the UK--thanks for replying--yes, it's been a hectic but wonderful life--hope that you get some sleep--Wow---you're at least 4 hours ahead of me!!!!  boy do I never know my geography!!!


----------



## Bilby

expatgirl said:


> boy do I never know my geography!!!


Ahhh, probably better than me!!!!!  I just go there is ocean on one side of me, bush and then desert on the other, and everywhere else is a long, long way away!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Ah, Bilby, come to Texas, we can give ya what ya crave..........we've got at least 5 geographic zones to deal with...............I think that's what I learned in 7th grade Texas History.....the teacher was terrible by today's standards and would have been run off by now had she been still teaching.........she would assign chapters to read and then stare at us and expect us to recall the entire chapter---------BORING and an easy job for her.  I HATED 3rd period and if I have bad dreams some of them are centered around her -----now isn't that interesting??


----------



## Wart

pacanis said:


> Hey, Wart.
> I find that if you turn the grill on..... a lot of that snow will melt right off.



I'm strictly lump and hardwood, the extra work has never bothered me, fact I revel in it.

That extra work is the deal breaker, this is the first time I would like to have a propane grill.

Your in NW Pa? I'm in NE Ohio, have you seen the Radar?

More coming our way.


----------



## Anau

expatgirl said:


> Ah, Bilby, come to Texas, we can give ya what ya crave..........we've got at least 5 geographic zones to deal with...............I think that's what I learned in 7th grade Texas History.....the teacher was terrible by today's standards and would have been run off by now had she been still teaching.........she would assign chapters to read and then stare at us and expect us to recall the entire chapter---------BORING and an easy job for her. I HATED 3rd period and if I have bad dreams some of them are centered around her -----now isn't that interesting??


 
Ha, my Texas History teacher in 7th greade would play country music as we worked...and every time she heard a song she liked, she would stop us, crank it up, and teach us to line dance!  She was fired a few years later.


----------



## padre

Here lately it varies.

If I'm off work, it's miserable weather. If I'm stuck in the office, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Bilby

expatgirl said:


> Ah, Bilby, come to Texas, we can give ya what ya crave..........we've got at least 5 geographic zones to deal with...............I think that's what I learned in 7th grade Texas History.....the teacher was terrible by today's standards and would have been run off by now had she been still teaching.........she would assign chapters to read and then stare at us and expect us to recall the entire chapter---------BORING and an easy job for her. I HATED 3rd period and if I have bad dreams some of them are centered around her -----now isn't that interesting??


Geography was part of Social Studies and it was the most tedious subject going! Even things I was interested in (like Ancient Egypt), I lost interest in after they got to it!!!! After the Industrial Revolution, I think I became comatose. That's probably when they started on geography!!


----------



## redkitty

Stupid England's usual shade of grey.  46F and rain is on the way.


----------



## DawnT

8F, clear slight breeze, supposed to get up to 3 inches of snow.  I hate snow now. Monday is rain, oh goody!!  Muddy dog prints on the carpet!  : )


----------



## pacanis

Wart said:


> I'm strictly lump and hardwood, the extra work has never bothered me, fact I revel in it.
> 
> That extra work is the deal breaker, this is the first time I would like to have a propane grill.
> 
> Your in NW Pa? I'm in NE Ohio, have you seen the Radar?
> 
> More coming our way.


 
Ahhh, a "purist" 

Looks like more blue stuff heading our way


----------



## YT2095

fine until 2 mins ago, now it`s raining, and looks set to stay that way for about 9 hours now.


----------



## attie

We've had a fair bit of wild weather of late

Mackay flood disaster | The Courier-Mail


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold as usual , suppose to snow over the weekend in E. Pa.


----------



## YT2095

is PA Pasadina(sp)?
and don`t you have a huge observatory there?


----------



## LadyCook61

YT2095 said:


> is PA Pasadina(sp)?
> and don`t you have a huge observatory there?


if you mean me, PA. is Pennsylvania.


----------



## YT2095

aha, Thanks, probably wishful thinking on my part


----------



## kadesma

Sunny and nice, about 61 meyer lemon in bloom and it smells so nice.

kades


----------



## babetoo

cloudy, should give way to sun soon. 57 degrees

babe


----------



## SixSix210

Just lovely.  I walked to the store, like I do everyday  about 2.5-3 miles, and bought some ingredients for the weekend.  By the time I got home they were frozen solid.  It's 15 degrees and clear as a bell right now....


----------



## pacanis

I wish it was 15 and clear as a bell here again.  The past few days certainly felt better than 30 with snow and a lotta wind.


----------



## designmea

Its very windy and raining. Horrible!


----------



## mikki

cold and, you guessed it, snow again!!!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing in E. Pa !


----------



## Bilby

attie said:


> We've had a fair bit of wild weather of late
> 
> Mackay flood disaster | The Courier-Mail


Oh my!! And I bet you still end up on water restrictions!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now, cold , windy , snow on the ground, snow flurries on and off.


----------



## babetoo

59 and cloudy here. high winds forcast for tomorrow.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny and cold but it is suppose to get up to 55 on Monday, then temp drops the rest of the week. I long for Spring and warmer weather.


----------



## texasgirl

It's 71 now, cold front moving in suppose to cause severe storms tonight. It is going to be in the 40's-50's high tomorrow.


----------



## attie

Bilby said:


> Oh my!! And I bet you still end up on water restrictions!!



Yep Bilby, they're still in place, I don't think anybody's thought about them yet.


----------



## babetoo

*sunny calif*

66 degrees and bright and sunny. only thing is , i am stuck in house. think i will just sew.

babe


----------



## Wart

Yesterday morning was in the low 20s, today it's in the mid 50's, winter storm watch for tonight. 30s as highs tomorrow.

Love Ohio.


----------



## Constance

Yesterday it was in the 70's, and today we're under a winter storm watch.


----------



## sattie

dark, rainy, and chilly... good day for staying home, have coco, or a hearty chili!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and seventy two degrees. we had a very high wind condition in the am.

babe


----------



## Katie H

Yesterday it was about 75F and sunny.  I had lots of doors open.  Today is a different story.  Cloudy at the beginning and about 65F when I got up, but the rains settled in and the temp has been dropping steadily all day long.  It's in the 30s now.  And, like Connie, winter storm predictions  from the weatherman.  C'est la vie!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW

"What a difference a day makes" is more than just the title of a song, eh?

Yeah - it was 70ºF this time yesterday evening .... this evening it's 35ºF and headed down to a predicted 30ºF ... snow headed this way .... probably 2 hours out ... might last for 3 hours when it gets here - possibly 1-3 inches. But the ground is warm from the past few days ... so will probably just wind up with dice and frozen slush on the streets - maybe a little dusting of snow on the yards.

Ah - perhaps this is the last "gotcha" before spring comes in a couple of weeks??


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Michael in FtW said:


> "What a difference a day makes" is more than just the title of a song, eh?
> 
> Yeah - it was 70ºF this time yesterday evening .... this evening it's 35ºF and headed down to a predicted 30ºF ... snow headed this way .... probably 2 hours out ... might last for 3 hours when it gets here - possibly 1-3 inches. But the ground is warm from the past few days ... so will probably just wind up with dice and frozen slush on the streets - maybe a little dusting of snow on the yards.
> 
> Ah - perhaps this is the last "gotcha" before spring comes in a couple of weeks??


Ya'll are getting snow??? Our temps dropped drastically today and supposed to get down in the mid 30's by morning but no snow. Wicked strong winds, though.


----------



## mikki

yesterday the temp was 63, unusually warm for thins time of year. The temp is now 37 and dropping. Weatherman said he cant even predict what the weather is going to do, said it's going to rain, then snow, then freezing rain,then maybe rain. or it might stay freezing rain again by Wednesday. Who Knows, the weather is always a surprise Southwestern NY


----------



## redkitty

Yesterday was wind, rain and big chunks of hail!  Today is 40F and all sunshine, not one cloud in the sky!


----------



## Loprraine

> "What a difference a day makes" is more than just the title of a song, eh?


 
Too true.  Yesterday it got up to 16C, this morning is -2C.  We're also under a wionter storm watch.  Expecting 15 - 20 cm of snow tonight, along with rain, freezing rain and ice pellets.  Oh joy.


----------



## YT2095

Beautiful sunshine today, in fact according to my Solar charger it`s the Brightest this year so far 

trust me to be stuck indoors painting!


----------



## kadesma

Beautiful bright sunshine about 70 today..Have doors open and for me that is something..Mrs always cold

kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61

Rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## Callisto in NC

The heavens have opened up, there's lightening, and thunder.  It's totally weird.


----------



## babetoo

wonderful day, temp 67 lots of sunshine.

babe


----------



## DawnT

28.5F, freezing rain, breezy, with a winter storm warning.  I want yesterday's weather back!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold and very windy, looks like either rain or snow on the way in E. Pa.


----------



## redkitty

Today was sunny early on but turned to grey clouds as usual, about 48F.  I am SO ready for spring!


----------



## Barb L.

Bright, sunny 28 F, but last night was horrid- windy, snow then sleet, snow again -6-8 inches, wicked evening weather wise!!


----------



## pacanis

My pc (where I'm at) is next to a window and the sun just came out briefly. So down went the window. This tree is about 300 yards away. It's not snow, it's ice. Prettier than what my point and shoot lets on.


----------



## Bilby

Cool photo Pacanis!

It is icky and sticky at the mo here.  This morning, it kept on starting to rain and then not really following through, just like a 3-yr old child that isn't getting it's way and then stops when it thinks you are gonna cave, just to start again when it realises you aren't!  All you are left with is everyone out of sorts!  If my four other cats would come in and join me and the other two, I could stick the a/c on!  But I have dragged enough cats in from under the bourganvillea this week to not want to try and do it again however humid!


----------



## Constance

I second that! We've seen some of that here, two, and it's a spectacular sight when the sun comes out. The trees look like blown glass with studded with diamonds. You really did a good job of capturing that look.

We've had some snow, and are supposed to get a little more, but it look's like it's really going to get intense down where Katie and Buck are. I think they're in for like 10" of blowing snow.


----------



## Katie H

Well, March is definitely coming in like a lion.  We were supposed to have had a heavy-duty snowstorm come in during the night last night, preceded by rain.  That didn't happen.  Lots of high winds during the night. No snow. No rain.  Poor school children were sorely disappointed this  morning.

However,  the storm came in slower, without rain, and it began to snow in earnest about 2  this afternoon, coupled with high winds. It's been snowing and blowing ever since.  If  it keeps up like this, we'll get a  bunch of the white stuff.  With the wind it's COLD!  Snow is swirling and the tree limbs are  waving  back and forth  almost  violently.  Kinda scary, really!

We'll see how  things play  out  during the night tonight.

Buck and I are snuggled in our big family room with the wood stove going, so we'll be  comfy.


----------



## pacanis

It's a lion outside alright. I think the lion is coming later and later into March. This snow is really sticking. And that ice pulled down a lot of tree limbs before it melted off and got replaced with snow  At least the power was unaffected.
I think I'm going to get a little woodburner for next year. If only for ambiance. They make things so much cozier when it's snowin' and blowin'.


----------



## Toots

Here in the Ohio River Valley area, we are under a BLIZZARD WARNING til 4pm on Sat.  Right now its snowing, blowing snow and cold.  And to think it was 70 here on Monday......

we are holding steady by the fireplace.


----------



## Constance

Katie E said:


> We'll see how  things play  out  during the night tonight.
> 
> Buck and I are snuggled in our big family room with the wood stove going, so we'll be  comfy.



Hmmm....sounds like tonight could play out very nicely.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 66 degrees.

babe


----------



## Hawkeye16

10 degrees with lots of snow on the ground


----------



## redkitty

48F and grey, expecting rain soon.  I'm so over winter!   Roll on Spring!!!!!!


----------



## Toots

woke up to blizzard conditions this a.m. Had to clean the deck off the deck so my dogs could get down the steps.


----------



## bethzaring

same here, heavy snow, it is beautiful!!


----------



## DawnT

We got 6" of snow last night, freezing rain right now.  They cancelled the senoir ball tonight and reschedualed it for 2 weeks from now.  My son will be in California then, so I don't know what his poor girl (just friends) will do!!  He did say he would let whom ever take his tux rental as that has been extended.


----------



## Barb L.

Been snowing for hours - light though, so pretty !


----------



## Green Lady

It's about 22 degrees and snowing on and off.  We were supposed to leave for my son's jr. college baseball trip this past Fri.  We were going to KY and then TN (Nashville).  Well, the KY leg of the trip was cancelled due to weather there.  Hopefully, TN will be better.  We leave tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

Uncle. I give, I give.


----------



## kimbaby

windy here and chilly


----------



## amber

Well currently it's 36 degrees here in Maine and raining thankfully (better rain than snow), however it is suppose to turn to sleet overnight.


----------



## babetoo

*getting boring--not!*

71 and sunny, a beautiful day

babe


----------



## Bilby

Meant to get to 30C today - blue sky all around.  The rain on Friday cooled everything down. The sun doesn't seem to be as hot, there is a breeze blowing. My cats are all spread through the front and back gardens, surrounding the house like a feline moat. Autumn is arriving and it is lovely.  As Babe says, a beautiful day!!


----------



## Katie H

Toots said:


> woke up to blizzard conditions this a.m. Had to clean the deck off the deck so my dogs could get down the steps.



Oh, Toots, I  love your  doggies.  One looks a little like a retriever-mix.  Makes me miss our darling Justin, who was nothing short of a canine angel.

Did you notice the bird  at the feeder in the picture?  Lovely.

Well....what a difference a day makes.

Woke up to everything, and I mean EVERYTHING,  covered with snow. With the sunlight it was quite breathtaking.  It was almost  too  bright, but I was  so  happy to see sunlight.

When I arose  this  morning, the roads were covered and travel was  a bit challenging. At one  point I looked out  our  front window   and  saw  someone in a truck  do a  total  360 in the road in front of our house.

By noon, there was very little evidence of any snow/ice.  Truly a weird weather experience.  The daffodils that were emerging will be very happy to see all this go away.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Toots said:


> woke up to blizzard conditions this a.m. Had to clean the deck off the deck so my dogs could get down the steps.


Oh Toots, your yard looks like a winter wonderland! So beautiful. (And your dogs are beautiful, too.)


----------



## middie

I was just telling Barb L. in a p.m. how we got slammed with 17 inches of snow yesterday plus the accumulations from Friday and earlier in the week. We're digging
out from about 2 feet of snow total. They even closed the airport. They NEVER close the airport !!!!!!!! Spring hurry up and get here. Oh forget it... it still happens in the spring around here. Okay summer hurry !!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

For once I, up on the frozen tundra of MN can say, BEAUTIFUL!!!!
Sunny, supposed to get to 50, its 45 right now. Things are melting like crazy, just came in from running the kids around in the fresh air. Can't wait to go for my walk later!!!


----------



## texasgirl

73, rain, lightening and oh yeah, TONADOES!! I heard a tornado warning for the city that I drive through to get home and of course, I had to speed up. LOL I saw a huge mass rotating, then a small rope, then I passed trees and lost sight. DANG IT!!
I finally got to see something spectacular and didn't have my camera ARGH!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Ooooh Stacy, that system is headed our way. I heard there was a potential for tornadoes.


----------



## texasgirl

Yeap, it's {tornado} moving off to Oklahoma right now. I think we're all in for an active evening. LOL I just wish I was in a more open area to take pictures.


----------



## Saphellae

I don't understand how you all stay there with all of the tornadoes!  I like it up here in Canada, where all we get is a crapload of snow and ice and the occasional really bad storm that knocks the power out... we had a bad one a few years ago here in quebec that knocked power out for days in Montreal. We had to go to someones house who had a fireplace and take turns watching it...


----------



## texasgirl

I was born and raised here. I love Texas and can't think of living anywhere else. Just as you don't understand us with the tornadoes, I would not want to live where it gets as cold as it does there. The tornadoes are not an everyday event. We get watches all the time in the spring, but, being 39 and only have seen, not been in, just seen, 3 in my life. They are fierce forces of nature that are deadly and can change a persons life, but, so are hurricanes, fires, car accidents and so on. You just learn to live with it and be as prepared as you can.


----------



## Saphellae

You make a good point  Though, if I lived there for a year, I'd be scared out of my wits and I'd most likely be hiding in my bathtub for 3/4 of the year :p

Tornadoes can be much worse than cold weather, although usually when we have a big snowfall you hear about a bunch of older men having heart attacks because their wives made them shovel the walkways!

It does get blistery cold here, and thats one thing I don't like.  Winter coat, extra sweater, hat, hood, mittens, winter boots, warm pants... if you're walking... and a scarf to cover most of your face.  We've had a pretty good couple of years, but before that we would get temperatures down to the low -55 Celcius and lower sometimes..Can't stay out in that too long, thats for sure.. five minutes max lol


----------



## suziquzie

Outside my front door. A wonter wonderland! 
Supposed to be gone by tomorrow. There's supposed to be a road out there somewhere....


----------



## Constance

It's raining. It started about 1:00 AM, and supposed to continue all day. They say we may get as much as 5 inches. I'm sure glad we live on a hill!


----------



## pdswife

Cold
Gray
rainy
wet
foggy


----------



## Barb L.

Yucky - gray, rainy 37 F !    Just plain gloomy - I need sunshine !


----------



## babetoo

come to california, barb. 62 degrees and sunny. a lovely day.


babe


----------



## redkitty

I'm so over the color grey I could cry.


----------



## redkitty

One day of sunshine here in Bristol this week!  Yay for sun!!!

But tomorrow and all through the holiday weekend it's supposed to be cold and rainy.  Blah.


----------



## Barb L.

Another day of rain and gloom --


----------



## DawnT

41, sprinkling, windy gusts coming from the south, gloomy and grey.  Unfortunately the dogs love the great outdoors and mud and I hate mopping!


----------



## PanchoHambre

DawnT said:


> Unfortunately the dogs love the great outdoors and mud and I hate mopping!


 
LOL same here! Mucky wet weather does not stop the doggie from wanting to play!

I am done with the drearyness I am ready for some nice warm sunny weather... Spring rains are good for the gardens and the trees though.

I am actaully glad we are getting rain this week because my neighborhood did a street tree planting this past weekend and I know most people wont water thier new trees like they should... maybe the rain help will give those poor little guys a chance on the bad streets of north philly


----------



## suziquzie

What a difference a day makes! 
Same view as yesterday, minus 4 inches of snow, plus 15 degrees and sun!


----------



## pacanis

The rain over the last few days has melted most of our snow, but it has been foggy and dreary.  
The rain finally stopped about 2 hours ago...... and now we are getting snow again.... and it's sticking!  Grrrr


----------



## Barb L.

Today high 44 F, morning sun, afternoon cloudy - But ! tomorrow the first day after Spring - they are forcasting 4 -6 inches of Snow  Not again  - bummer!


----------



## Wart

Yesterday morning: Drizzle and in the low 40s

Yesterday afternoon: Sleet

This morning? 2" of snow.

(@#^#%^#&*#*@#&^*   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wINTER, PLEASE, please GO AWAY. pLEASE?


----------



## redkitty

I'm with you on that Wart!  

It's grey, freezing and windy here and now it's starting to rain.  BLAH!


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 56 sunny degrees right now


----------



## B'sgirl

Rained all night to finish melting my snow, and then early this morning Mother Nature decided to put a few more inches of snow down. It appears to be melting though so I hope it was short-lived. I need good weather so my 16 month old can go outside for an Easter egg hunt.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We just about got rid of our snow and now they are telling us that we are going to get about 6 to 9 inches more tomorrrow.


----------



## shannon in KS

I saw a bug.  Not dead.  Not frozen.  Alive.  And happy.  yay.  Then, he blew away.  Because although it is 70 and sunny and beautiful, the wind is horrible.  I have arranged my lawn chairs several times, and it never fails, within five minutes of me taking a satisfied look at my endeavors, an enormous superburst rips through my yard and topples it all over again.  Yes, it is irritating.


----------



## amber

We've got the dreaded mixed bag of weather, that being snow, sleet, rain, more snow, though on a positive note the snow didn't accumulate, and the rain did melt the large piles of snow that we had.  Now if the sun would return I'd be a happy camper   Lots of high winds predicted for tomorrow, better not be power outages


----------



## babetoo

*don't let the sun go down on me.*

it is 59 degrees. sun is setting. we had low fog this am that gave way to sunny skies.babe


----------



## AMSeccia

It is the first day of Spring and we are about to get a snowstorm ... an hour south of me they may get 12".  I need to visit some of you in better climates!


----------



## redkitty

Super windy, scattered dark clouds and it's about 43F.  Blah.


----------



## YT2095

Very windy here, had some snow for about 20 mins at 8am, now it`s all sunny but quite cold.


----------



## suziquzie

Let it snow let it snow..... no wait, make it stop! 
Not supposed to be alot, but I remember clearly that last year on March 26rh it was 80 degrees here and I got a lovely sunburn.....
My chances of that again are dwindling fast.


----------



## LadyCook61

In E. Pa. Sunny, cold and very windy.


----------



## DawnT

Well at least I can say the sun is shining!!  It is 26 out, breezy, 3" of snow on the ground   Will Spring ever arrive??


----------



## suziquzie

aaaaaaaaand back to winter. 

at least i can see the road today.


----------



## JoAnn L.

JoAnn L. said:


> We just about got rid of our snow and now they are telling us that we are going to get about 6 to 9 inches more tomorrrow.


 
Believe it or not, the snow storm missed us.


----------



## stargazer021

We are in southern Michigan and are getting a snowstorm. It's now 8:30pm and the snow is still coming down and its windy. Hard to believe it is almost Easter. We are willing to give this snow away to anyone who will come and get it.


----------



## Maverick2272

The snow just ended here and it is clearing up. All day was a mix of snow and rain, like it couldn't make up its mind what it should be doing this time of year! LOL.
Lucky for me, I have a Dr's note that excuses me from shoveling!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Looking out at the 8-10 inches we got last night, have drifts 2-3 ft !!!
Most snow we got at one time this year !!!  Spring ? ya right - lol


----------



## AMSeccia

It all went south of us, so we ended up not getting a flake, just cold and wind.  Today it is bright sunshine!


----------



## Maverick2272

Kids just finished shoveling, what little there was to be shoveled. I couldn't believe the neighbor used his snow blower for 1/2 inch of wet snow that had already started to melt off the sidewalks!
At its deepest on the lawns it is only about 2 inches, and it is all melting fast!


----------



## babetoo

*a summer day?*

it is 89 degrees and sunny. doesn't feel that hot. will just enjoy it today.


babe


----------



## AMSeccia

Babe, it's 34* here ... I would rather have your weather!


----------



## suziquzie

babe can I have some? 
We were supposed to get a dusting. 
got about 4 inches, heavy and wet. too much for the snowblower, gotta just let it melt.


----------



## Douzer77

Cold and dry, with the slightest sprinkling of snow today in Ireland.  But rain scheduled for tomorrow!!!!!!!  Surpise surprise!


----------



## june258

*newbie*

Hello All
I am new to this website. I am not a professional chef however I love gardening and I love cooking, I especially love to cook in season however being from Canada(its very chilly here now with about 18 inches of new snow on the ground)seasons are short but that adds to the challenge...so just looking for good recipes, healthy eating and cooking/gardening tips..especially herbs.
Thanks June


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 83 degrees here in paradise

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Nothin like rubbin it in

Just for that I'm packin up a snowball and sending it to ya! When it comes, just take it outta the box and throw it at yourself!


----------



## Claire

Thank heaven that the blizzard we were expecting didn't happen.  This is my worst winter outside of the years I was stationed in North Dakota.  Spring is here (OK, we're still getting temps below freezing, but at least I can drive my truck!).  And, I might add, thanks to some one on this network, I can make great Thai and Vietnamese food!!!)


----------



## redkitty

Stupid England......need I say more!?


----------



## babetoo

temp is 93, which i find, hard to believe. doesn't seem hot to me. still have sweater on , in my house.

bright sunshine though, which i love

babe


----------



## pdswife

Raining hard and windy...

The poor DISH Network installer is on our roof!
I'm thinking that he's wishing he'd come yesterday like he was supposed to.
It was warm and semi- sunny.


----------



## babetoo

pdswife said:


> Raining hard and windy...
> 
> The poor DISH Network installer is on our roof!
> I'm thinking that he's wishing he'd come yesterday like he was supposed to.
> It was warm and semi- sunny.


 
you know u are welcome anytime, come to calif.lol

babe


----------



## cara

searching Easter eggs in the snow - wonderful


----------



## babetoo

*so calif*

bright sun, 88 degrees.

babe


----------



## SixSix210

cold.  cold and clear.  :P


----------



## suziquzie

things are melting but its soooo windy the 37 degrees goes straight into ya!!! 
I shoulda made it a soup night.


----------



## expatgirl

ok, no more complaining---gorgeous sunset with lots of reds and oranges and pinks and melons interspaced with blue sky----and a wonderful river that is melting, melting, melting like the witch in the Wizard of Oz---ok, where are the Munchkins when you need them........I'm ready to click my ruby slippers together......


----------



## cara

snow... snow.... snow....


----------



## redkitty

Today was cold but no rain, and not so windy.  The rest of the week is supposed to be cold and wet!  I'm sooooo over this winter weather!  I keep daydreaming about sunshine...


----------



## babetoo

*california here i come. lol*

come on over, temp is 76 and sunshine

babe


----------



## B'sgirl

Lots of rain. Much better than snow, but my son got a new sandbox for Easter and has yet to try it out.


----------



## suziquzie

chilly. windy.


----------



## kadesma

75 at last look, sunny,warm in the sun,nice day to start planting the cement planters on my front porch with white and burgundy impatience..

kadesma


----------



## Constance

It's raining...and raining...and raining. Thank heaven we live on a hill.


----------



## redkitty

Yesterday was so sunny (that never happens here!) and it was 63F!  Today is cloudy but still 59F and the sun is trying to peek out here and there.


----------



## YT2095

same here, I may just take the camera out later and try this new film our (and fix the garden fence that the wind blew down a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## B'sgirl

Beautiful and sunny but it is supposed to snow tonight. So much for yard work tomorrow. But on the bright side, my crocuses are blooming beautifully!


----------



## suziquzie

gorgeous!!
55 and sunny, we may pass 60. I cant wait to go on my walk today.. havent been inside alot!


----------



## babetoo

72 and sunny. perfect day to go somewhere. but i have to go for hair cut. boring.babe


----------



## GotGarlic

Right now, it's mostly sunny and 72 degrees. I'm going to slip out early, plant some cilantro, then go for a bike ride or walk the dog.


----------



## Bilby

Bucketing down!!  My back verandah is flooded - I was able to rescue one of the cat's baskets and two of the mats but everything else is sodden - and there is no way out of the house without going through quite large (deep) puddles.  I had to rescue two of my cats from the carport and in doing so my thongs (shoes) almost got sucked off my feet!! LOL  If the rain lets up for a while, the garden may have a chance to absorb some of the rain but I have sandy soil over a clay base and it turns into a pond without too much encouragement.  We are meant to have four days of this!!! We have already had 34mm since 9am (but it has been raining solidly since 6:30am!!) and the airport (which is just in front of me) is only meant to average 40mm for April!!! LOL  Anyone got a life jacket to spare?? ;-)


----------



## cara

it's raining again - after a few warm and sunny days winter is coming back the forecast says....


----------



## redkitty

What a lovely morning, sunshine and about 45F!  Nice long walk with the dog and when we got home the clouds started coming in.  Bummer.  And it even said light SNOW early tomorrow morning!  Blah!

Spring oh Spring....where can you be?!?!?


----------



## babetoo

64 degrees and slighty overcast. no rain in the offing though

babe


----------



## suziquzie

ha ha ha ha 
Finally!!!
I can say it's wamer than babe is today!!! 
YAY!!!! 68 and sun.


----------



## miniman

Well it is April & it is spring. I have just got up and outside the window there is snow!!! We have also just had an almighty crack of thunder as well.


----------



## redkitty

Yup, snowed here early this morning.  The sun is peaking through some clouds and it's about 39F!  Not supposed to get more snow, but it was nice waking up early and seeing it all white and fluffy outside!  It's mostly gone now.

Spring!!??  I'm still wondering where you are!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Some early fog....Warming to 79* today!  It shoud be pretty!


----------



## Beachcomber

Overcast, misty 46F which is what our high is predicted for today. Spring what's that, this time last year it was in the 80's, but I was in Texas then .


----------



## redkitty

The sun was out, we took the dog for a walk and on our way home these huge dark clouds came in from S. Wales and it's freakin snowing again!  Like big flakes and it's settling!  

The other night after a day of sun, I was drinking Mojitos and now I'm thinking hot chocolate with Baileys would be appropriate!!


----------



## GotGarlic

52* and overcast. It rained all night, so my spring garden is happy.


----------



## suziquzie

good thing it's not about 15 degrees colder.... we'd be measuring snow in feet!
Instead it's pouring rain. yuck.


----------



## kadesma

Sunny, breezy and chilly yukkity yuk

kadesma


----------



## NAchef

Snowed this morning here. Raining now, 40F and a low tonight for about 29F


----------



## redkitty

Sunny and cloudy and cold, 42F.


----------



## suziquzie

This is the winter that wont quit! Cloudy, supposed to be only 40 something all week. Possibly some snow friday. Supposedly 70 by next tuesday but I wont hold my breath.


----------



## expatgirl

well, it's cold, grey, and cloudy.....perfect combo to help an expat couple from a 5 year tour in India who hate cold weather make up their minds to accept the job assignment.  As in NOT!


----------



## redkitty

It's absolutely gorgeous here this morning!  Not a cloud in the sky (a miracle!) and beautiful sunshine with just a slight breeze!  It's a chilly 45F but I'll take the cold as long as we get some much needed sun!

It's amazing how much sunshine improves our mood.


----------



## Loprraine

They are forecasting rain here for the week, starting with thunderstorms this morning.


----------



## expatgirl

redkitty said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous here this morning!  Not a cloud in the sky (a miracle!) and beautiful sunshine with just a slight breeze!  It's a chilly 45F but I'll take the cold as long as we get some much needed sun!
> 
> It's amazing how much sunshine improves our mood.



I'm always happier when the sun is shining.....I accused our visiting Brits for bringing the current cloudy yecchhhhh weather from London........now it's beautiful and sunny again.....since they're still here I guess I owe them an apology...


----------



## suziquzie

Cold and grey again. Supposed to have a storm of sorts starting thursday, they dont know if its gonna be rain or snow here yet. 
PLEASE let it be rain!


----------



## expatgirl

walked home tonight in the rain with my hubby......it was so nice and the lights were reflecting off the streets and it was such a great feeling.....and it was warm...yep..spring is here.......


----------



## B'sgirl

Snow in the forecast for the next three days. I was supposed to take my son to "Baby Animal Days" at a local farm on Friday, I REALLY hope it warms up a little because he my kid knows all these animal names and sounds and has no clue what they really look like. I know he would love to see them!


----------



## expatgirl

hope that ya'all get to do the animal farm routine........I just expect snow over here but not in hometown Houston............


----------



## PanchoHambre

dull cool grey damp I am getting tired of this.


----------



## simplicity

expatgirl - no snow in Houston.  Somewhere in the 80's all week.  Azaleas have come and gone - are you getting homesick now?


----------



## expatgirl

simplicity said:


> expatgirl - no snow in Houston.  Somewhere in the 80's all week.  Azaleas have come and gone - are you getting homesick now?



80's?????????  Not sure that I'm homesick after all...K. is a haven for menopausal women.....have a hot flash?  Step out on the balcony.....you're cooled off in no time......no showering, powdering, or laying under a fan to become human again.......this place is looking better by the minute


----------



## simplicity

Well, look at the bright side.  As you must remember our summers feel like one long hot flash and you'd never know if you had a real one or not.


----------



## expatgirl

Believe me, simplicity, I know when I'm having a hot flash..... they even have a wonderful Russian word for menopause.....it's "climaxia"--no kidding...


----------



## babetoo

we had low clouds most of the day. nice warm week-end is forcast. i too feel better when the sun is shining.56 degrees right now, almost dark.

babe


----------



## redkitty

Sunshine!!!!!! 
Cold though, currently 44F and should get clouds and light rain later.  Blah.


----------



## suziquzie

When the sun is done coming up, it will be cloudy, very windy, cold. 
Supposed to rain all day, change to snow and snow all night. Anyone wanna take me to Mexico? (hmmm pds???)


----------



## expatgirl

let's go together.......and enjoy the Mexican food and margaritas or iced tea.......


----------



## whole milk

Wet, wet, wet!  

It's rain but not rain kind of rain.    Ya know, 100 times smaller than rain drops so they kind of float in the air and gently drift down.  I hate it.  If it's going to rain the sky should open and it should just pour.  But it's not cold.  About twelve degrees c.


----------



## GotGarlic

Very foggy and chilly - 52*F. Maybe some sun today.


----------



## LadyCook61

Nice sunny day, mild and windy in E. Pa.


----------



## Katie H

About 68F right now and very, very windy.  I think I saw Dorothy and Toto fly by my office window a few minutes ago.  We're supposed to get some "heavy" weather for the next 24 hours.  High winds, heavy rains, tornadoes.  Guess I'd better batten down the hatches and secure my seatbelt.  More flooding is sure to be on the way.  Blech!

Lookout, Connie!  The radar is showing some nasty stuff in your area.


----------



## Chef Mark

Overcast-windy 60-80 F in Florida Panhandle


----------



## PanchoHambre

today 70s and sunny and I am stuck at a desk ARGH


----------



## expatgirl

Be careful, y'all!!


----------



## MexicoKaren

It is so nice to see that most (some?) of you have some signs of spring coming. I've tried to keep quiet about our lovely weather here during the bad winter most of you have suffered through.  Today it is low 80s; tonight high 50s, deep blue skies and light ocean breeze. But each day is getting warmer, and by the middle of June, it will begin to get very hot. The humidity will rise and last through mid-October. Not for the faint of heart. But the daily sunshine always brightens my spirits, and the wonderful evening thunderstorms in summer are both dramatic and refreshing. I was in Portland, OR last week and was delighted to see the daffodils blooming. Every place has its magic.


----------



## expatgirl

Well, I'm  still waiting for the magic to happen here....the river is trying to melt but isn't quite there..like a baby trying to walk by itself........  but I have to admit the summers here beat Houston's any day


----------



## babetoo

67 degrees and sunny, lovely day.

babe


----------



## Angie

Just got out of a tornado warning, even thought the storm is just starting to hit.


----------



## pdswife

Surprise
Surprise
SURPRISE... It's raining in Seattle!


----------



## suziquzie

VERY windy, slushy snow.
DH just left for work and I don't think I'll sleep well, he drives a truck and I freak out when the weather is bad.


----------



## pdswife

I'll keep ya company off and on...  Suzi, Gotta watch ER though and get some sleep.


----------



## suziquzie

he he I'm watching ER now should I keep my mouth shut?


----------



## redkitty

Sun, rain, clouds, cold, sun, rain....typical English weather!


----------



## Loprraine

Cold, damp, windy and pouring rain.  Would have been a good day to stay in bed!


----------



## GotGarlic

Very foggy, 57*F. We're supposed to have sunny weather later with a high close to 80*.


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold and raining , weather prediction , rain all weekend and possible snow showers on Sunday after midnight.


----------



## RedHeadsKitchen

Cold and gray. I think it's about -5C out there right now. There's still snow on the groud.


----------



## suziquzie

rain, sleet, snow, rain, sleet, snow. 
So glad to not have to go anywhere today! Roads are terrible. 
I have satellite internet and I keep having to go outside and wipe 1/4 inch or so of slush off just to stay online! I should give up... but it's hard!!!!


----------



## Chef Mark

greetings quicksilver to another Floridian and fellow foodie...in Paradise-60 to 80 here...storm coming in tonight thru sat...just like last weekend-we got 4 1/2 inches rain here in my little slice of the 'paradise pie'


----------



## Barb L.

We are under a tornado watch - Hate wind !!  70' now!


----------



## pdswife

I love wind and would love to see it blow through. ONCE, from a very safe vantage point.

We have SUN today!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

*oh goodness*

sunny, sunny and sunny. temp is 88 degrees. does not seem that hot. 


babe


----------



## pdswife

Oh that sounds wonderful babe!  We need to move!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

god, it was gorgeous today........the sun was shining the curtains were gently blowing and yeah.........spring is finally here and the river has melted finally..........I loved being alive today and my "afternoon tea" went great......everyone enjoyed the afternoon.......most did not leave until 5 hours later........??????


----------



## Cath4420

*Cold early this morning*

then beautiful sunshine all day - about 20 degrees celsius.  A beautiful autumn saturday morning.


----------



## Bilby

Fine and 30C (86F).  Meant to be like this for the next few days.  It was so nice, I felt confident of sending my teenaged gardener on to the roof to clean my gutters for me... right up until I found that he would only climb UP the ladder and then would JUMP off the roof!!! I went inside at that point.  Somethings are best not to watch! ;-)


----------



## expatgirl

Bilby said:


> Fine and 30C (86F).  Meant to be like this for the next few days.  It was so nice, I felt confident of sending my teenaged gardener on to the roof to clean my gutters for me... right up until I found that he would only climb UP the ladder and then would JUMP off the roof!!! I went inside at that point.  Somethings are best not to watch! ;-)



totally understand........electricians would come to our apt. in Cairo and stick a metal screw driver in the innards of an electrical box (did I mention that our dishwasher and microwave were not grounded?) .........I told our helper to tell them what they were doing was extremely dangerous and I was NOT administering CPR if they got french-fried........they thought it was funny


----------



## buckytom

a cold, thick fog hung over the hudson river as i drove into the city this morning. it looks like it's gonna be an overcast and drizzly day.

i hope it clears out tomorrow. i want to get the seeds into my garden. i'm already a week or two late on that.


----------



## GotGarlic

70*F and cloudy. We should have a high of about 82* today. This afternoon, I'll get out and do some weeding, so when my co-worker's heirloom tomato seedlings are ready for planting in a couple of weeks, they'll have somewhere to live


----------



## expatgirl

that's good, BT.......then you will  have an easier time digging up your garden.......I don't know about where you live, but in Houston we have gumbo clay soil and you have to really enrich it and it's a lot of work


----------



## Bilby

expatgirl said:


> totally understand........electricians would come to our apt. in Cairo and stick a metal screw driver in the innards of an electrical box (did I mention that our dishwasher and microwave were not grounded?) .........I told our helper to tell them what they were doing was extremely dangerous and I was NOT administering CPR if they got french-fried........they thought it was funny


I was just glad that I had renewed my domestic workers insurance last week!!!


----------



## buckytom

i've been rebuilding my soil for several years now, expatty. we have about 1 1/2 to 2 feet of topsoil on top of hard clay and shale clay. my garden has been the last 15 feet of my yard, end to end, and was used by my fil and then myself almost every year since 1950.
unfortunately, my fil resorted mostly to chemical fertilizers in his later, infirmed years of his life. this allowed the soil to become thin and lacking structure and nutrients.
 i've added a lot of peat moss, lime, and organic compost over the last 8 years, but i keep gardening in the same spot as well, so it's an uphill battle.
my best year was after i had moved out and no one grew anything for almost 2 seasons.

i have to buy some bok choy seeds, to go with 2 types of mesculun, carrots, radishes, swiss chard, and kale. keep your fingers crossed that i can sneak out early to get it done, before my orders arrive for the day.


----------



## luvs

moody weather. we rain, then sunshine, then thunder, then sunshine again, then rain. since friday. that's stillers weather fer ya!


----------



## babetoo

*paradise*

sunny and 93 degrees here. e. wind is blowing hard, has qotten less gusty in just the last hour. 

i love so calif


babe


----------



## expatgirl

my daughter attended a college in Claremont, CA and LOVED the weather.....we would be sweltering in HOuston and she' brag how balmy the weather was....she had the beaches an hour away and the mountains not too far away and then LA was not too far....I don't think that we will ever blast her outta there


----------



## expatgirl

BT, that sounds really nice!!!

luvs, I love your description "moody weather".........did you experience "hot flashes" of lightning, too????

Bilby.....I think that is probably very wise..........

Babetoo......my daughter lives in "paradise, too" surrounded by farms and orchards near the mountain and the ocean and beaches an hour away.......she's already informed us that there is no way where the sun and moon don't shine that she's returning to Houston to live...she graduates from college in about 6 weeks and has loved her last 4 years


----------



## redkitty

Moody weather here too....rain, sun, rain, wind, rain, sun!  It's about 45F and kinda sunny and kinda cloudy at the moment.


----------



## suziquzie

I guess we're finally in a good mood?
Snow, rain, slush, snow, ice, crap all week. 
Today the sun shines again and 50 something, promises of 70 by tues, with no yucky stuff returning. 
Maybe I can get my spinach in the ground soon?????


----------



## babetoo

*a little to much sunshine*

it is 97 degrees here. down from 100 about an hour ago. haven't turned air on but am really tempted.


babe


----------



## suziquzie

Babe!!!!
Turn On The Air!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Beautiful!  Warm!  Sunny!!!


----------



## kadesma

Beautiful, warm,sunny..Just perfect.

kadesma


----------



## babetoo

*sizzleing*

still very warm 80 at  almost eight pm. will need the fan tonight.


babe


----------



## Cath4420

18C (64F), cold, wet and really windy, outside.  Winter is on our doorstep. 
Inside, a nice warm 24C with the ducted aircon on in every room.


----------



## expatgirl

well, I don't care if this is the coldest capital in the world the "girls" (not mine) are bouncing along for walks along with the miniskirts and high heels......people are rejoicing in the beautiful warm weather!!


----------



## shortchef

The sun is shining for the first time in days but it's really cold here for this time of year.  I'm in southeastern Ohio and when I got up this morning the thermometer read 33 degrees!  Hope spring comes soon, I need to do lots of yard work and gardening.


----------



## expatgirl

After days of gorgeous weather where people were actually running around in short sleeved tops the weather suddenly turned cold again and we're experiencing 25 degree weather with light snow...........unbelievable!


----------



## nesta67

It's nice and sunny and in the 50s.  Today we had a big melt of the 8" of snow we got last week.  With the prediction of several days of 60 degree weather, the snow should be gone in no time!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and beautiful it is 71 degrees, supposed to be like this for rest of week.


babe


----------



## Cath4420

another cold wet overcast and miserable day.  

could someone please send the sun south latitude and longitude Greenwich +10 for a little while.

tks


----------



## expatgirl

snow for tomorrow and 15 degrees and high winds off the steppes...........just can't wait as in NOT!


----------



## PanchoHambre

beautiful all week and allegedly rain all weekend I spend all week cooped up in an office all I want to do on the weekend is be outside TWO days of rain is miserable.... I had big gardening plans this weekend too


----------



## suziquzie

I can't believe I am inside!!!! Just 3 days ago we were covered in ice. 
Sunny, about 70, but so windy it's been knocking over my 2 year old when it gusts....
I'm so happy to finally see my long lost friend SPRING!!!! (and my tulips popping!)


----------



## NAchef

Yesterday wa 70 degrees sunny and beautiful!

Today *SNOW! *Oh well, thats how it goes here.


----------



## Cath4420

NAchef, what a contrast!

You could have some of our overcast, rainy, windy and cold day tomorrow if you like, should just about cover the 4 seasons.


----------



## B'sgirl

Snowing again. But the weather was nice enough yesterday that I got my wildflower seeds planted. I'm so excited for those!


----------



## redkitty

Ok, are you sitting down?  You are in for the shock of your life!!

It's sunny here and should be allllll dayyyyy!!!!!  Currently 48F and should warm up to the low 50's.  Can you tell I'm happy?!


----------



## kadesma

It's been a warm and sunny week, but there has been nasty winds each day..Today it's been sunny but the wind is sharp and it's cold 

kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

It's now 8:45am and the weather is so beautiful------not a cloud in the sky and just a few defiant patches of snow----hope that's the last of it


----------



## Beachcomber

A picture is worth a thousand words!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I woke up this morning there was snow and ice on the, then later on this happened. Gotta' love spring time in the northwest!


----------



## sattie

Warm, windy, cloudy.... actually I'm kinda hot at the moment because our AC stopped working over the weekend!!!!! Grrrrrrr!  I need to be where beachcomber is at!


----------



## Beachcomber

sattie said:


> Warm, windy, cloudy.... actually I'm kinda hot at the moment because our AC stopped working over the weekend!!!!! Grrrrrrr!  I need to be where beachcomber is at!


  sattie at this time I would trade with you, as long as we can trade back in July and Aug.


----------



## PanchoHambre

We had a really great weekend. Saturday was warm and sunny and cooled off at night. Spent the day gardening and  the evening on the patio grilling and drinking beer. Sunday was cooler and I continued on the outdoor projects.... now I am sore.


----------



## suziquzie

sunny and 73. feels SOOOOOO nice!! 
I'm only inside cuz I put black sweats on this morning and its too hot outside in them. DH works nights and is sleeping so I can't go get any shorts til he wakes up!!!!


----------



## babetoo

65 and sunny, no low clouds for a change



babe


----------



## B'sgirl

Beautiful, sunny, a nice crisp breeze. The snow yesterday cleaned all the gunk out of the air so visibility is great, and it's getting warm again.


----------



## Cath4420

The reason I am up at 3.06 a.m. on ANZAC Day Public Holiday here is this:

Australian Government Bureau of Meteorology
SW 10.35 p.m. 24/04/08

Priority
NSW SEVERE WEATHER WARNING
for Flash Flooding
For people in
Midnorth Coast and Hunter Districts.

and we live straight across from a river inlet that flooded our home only 10 months ago.

We have had torrential rain all week.  I am too scared to go to bed!

It is absolutely pouring rain.....


----------



## suziquzie

Rain rain go away.....

blah what a day.


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny and warm, slight breeze.  Spring has finally arrived , people mowing, tulips and daffodils blooming.


----------



## Cath4420

Ladycook, can I move to your place.  I would love to see Spring days again, and we haven't even come to the end of autumn (fall) yet.

I am hearing you suzi!!


----------



## babetoo

67 and sunnybabe


----------



## MexicoKaren

Cath4420, I know that we all hope that you are safe and dry, and that the storm passes you without doing harm.


----------



## redkitty

Well, yesterday was gorgeous and sunny all day but very windy.  Today is grey again but 59F so I'm happy it's a bit warmer.  Tomorrow is supposed to be all day sunshine and high of about 65F!  That will be our warmest day this year....fingers crossed the forecast doesn't change!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

I'm about to go for a little jog to see.  Think it's warm, looks gorgeous outside.


----------



## babetoo

i feel like a broken record. still sunny and it is 87 degrees.


babe


----------



## nbk12ul

Already too hot for me.  Seems like Atlanta goes from Summer to Winter to Summer, guess its a land of more like 2 seasons than 4, makes me miss northern Cali where the summer's were hot, and the winters cold, but at least there was some good time in between the 2 and those days were the best!


----------



## luvs

'twas 83 earlier, & is lovely out.


----------



## babetoo

hot and sunny all day, starting to cool a bit at 7:19 pm



babe


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 71*F right now. The low is supposed to be 62 and a high of 82 and partly cloudy tomorrow.


----------



## Katie H

Lovely day   today.   Right now it's 70F.  We had a bit of an early  evening shower so the outside smells beautiful.   It's dark.  Full moon was  on the 20th, so no moon to light the evening.  Quiet, too.  Even though we  live in "town," it's wonderfully  quiet.  Just the slight sound of the breeze moving through the  newly-leafing trees.   Sounds  almost like the whoosh  and whoosh of the waves on  the ocean.  Wonderful!!!


----------



## Constance

Well, we're having a heck of a storm...even had some small hail. All is well, though.


----------



## LadyCook61

Cath4420 said:


> Ladycook, can I move to your place. I would love to see Spring days again, and we haven't even come to the end of autumn (fall) yet.


 Cath, you can visit , no room for guest to sleep or move in.  today is overcast , forecast of rain and thunderstorms.  
LadyCook


----------



## suziquzie

It's been raining for 2 days. 
Today is day 3. SNOW!
It's not sticking but still...... COME ON!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> It's been raining for 2 days.
> Today is day 3. SNOW!
> It's not sticking but still...... COME ON!!!!!!


 
what a bummer. it is 94 and sunny here. baking bread, not good idea but did not know would be this hot, when i started it.

babe


----------



## GotGarlic

suziquzie said:


> It's been raining for 2 days.
> Today is day 3. SNOW!
> It's not sticking but still...... COME ON!!!!!!



Oh, man, Suz, I almost don't want to tell you our weather today ... but right now, it's 86*F and has been sunny all day. We spent most of the afternoon working in the garden, weeding and planting new herbs and flowers for the patio table. Tomorrow is supposed to be more of the same, although we're heading up to Richmond to go whitewater kayaking.

I hope spring comes soon for you all up north.


----------



## Barb L.

Beautiful sunny 64' - love it, not to warm - don't like heat !  10 more degree's thats it - lol.


----------



## expatgirl

well, it was sunny (NO WIND for once) and hit 73 yesterday---it was beautiful.  This morning it's sunny but it's supposed to rain later today and more clouds are rolling in..........Cath---hope all went well with you flood-wise


----------



## kadesma

Sunny, 89 slight breeze..Wonderful day to spend outdoors with several of my grand kids..We had a wonderful day.

kadesma


----------



## babetoo

*Hot Hot Hot*

it is sunny, windy and 104 here. staying inside with air on. supposed to cool off tomorrow. 


babe


----------



## Beachcomber

RAINING...............like that is anything different! Yesterday was really nice 65 and sunny.


----------



## Maverick2272

Cold, a little windy, some rain here and there. DW is out in the garden trying to get some stuff done, and buggin me to come see what she has gotten accomplished.


----------



## redkitty

A little sun but only 53F.  Should have some light rain later today then rain most of the week.  I'm starting to realize I probably won't see much sun until I get home in June!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fog....Mist.....54*.....Going to 70 and full sunshine.


----------



## suziquzie

30 degrees and mostly dark......
I keep missing the weather but I doubt we'll get past 50 today.
This is just wrong I should have had at least 2 mild sunburns by now!!!!!


----------



## Loprraine

Cold, windy, and raining.


----------



## jabbur

Today we had the rare tornado (actually 3 of them) come through the area.  We don't usually see them except in front of a hurricane.  They did some major damage.  My home and neighborhood are fine but I was driving to class when the tornado hit.  I witnessed the tornado forming and touching down from my car.  It was frightening for sure.  I've never seen anything like it before.  No one was killed but 200 are injured.


----------



## Katie H

jabbur said:


> Today we had the rare tornado (actually 3 of them) come through the area.  We don't usually see them except in front of a hurricane.  They did some major damage.  My home and neighborhood are fine but I was driving to class when the tornado hit.  I witnessed the tornado forming and touching down from my car.  It was frightening for sure.  I've never seen anything like it before.  No one was killed but 200 are injured.



No question, jabbur, tornadoes  are something  to   respect.  Buck and I live in  an area that regularly  has  damaging tornadoes.   Had  one go  over our house  a  few years ago.    Can't even describe  the  event.  Suffice it to say, the  dust   bunnies in the  house were flying freely.

As far as our current weather,  we must be experiencing "Indian winter."  Unseasonably cool, with a frost warning for  tonight.   At the moment it's 45F, which is chilly  for  most folks here.   I plan on covering my veggie plants before I go to bed...just in case.


----------



## redkitty

55F and very dark clouds....rain is on the way.

Stupid rain.


----------



## LadyCook61

The weather is dismal , more rain and cold .


----------



## expatgirl

yep, Old Man Winter, just doesn't want to leave....cold and windy today


----------



## suziquzie

clear today, still cold. 
I am considering becoming a hermit 'til its 80 on a regular basis.


----------



## redkitty

I'm with you Suzi!  I wanna crank the heat up and pretend it's summer...


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 59* and cloudy weather today. Can't wait till the weekend - it's supposed to warm up to the 80s for our next paddling trip


----------



## babetoo

sunny and not so hot. it is 79 now just after noon. thank goodness. might get something done today.

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Good ole'  Mich. weather - blink and it will change - cold front coming through, 52' now - could get down to 29" tonight !!  Brrrrrr


----------



## MexicoKaren

82F, strong wind blowing down from the mountains toward the ocean, blue skies, no clouds. Humidity about 77%.


----------



## Maverick2272

This may sound bad, and really I am not a violent person, but I am getting to the point I wanna grab Ol Man Winters cane away from him and beat him over the head with it till it warms up outside...
Does that sound bad??
All this tornado talk reminds me of growing up when we would sit out on the front porch and watch the tornadoes forming, touching down, skipping by, or just plain dissipating after a short time. In lightening storms my dad would dare us to stand out front on a tree stump and raise our hands for five minutes before coming in, I was the only one that would do it... good times.


----------



## babetoo

early morning fog. now nice and sunny and mild,


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Raining, and more over the weekend.


----------



## pdswife

GRAY!
Again and Always it seems.


----------



## Calya

Too cold. It needs to warm up! =)


----------



## expatgirl

Well, the sun it out today----finally..... but it's still cold----even heard that it might snow again......NOOO!


----------



## Barb L.

Cloudy and rain storms are a comin', yuck-o !  70% today and tomorrow!


----------



## luvs

it's gloomy oout, & i'm kinda shivery.


----------



## LEFSElover

it's raining outside so I'm sitting with large bedroom window open, enjoying the view


----------



## Katie H

About 70F and been raining for several hours.  Tornado watch in effect for the afternoon.


----------



## pdswife

see my last entry... sigh


----------



## SierraCook

Rain, thunder and lightning.  Temp. 55 degrees F.  Humidity 66%


----------



## middie

It rained here the last 2 days. Today was sunny a high of 62 degrees.
Right now the sun's going down and it's a bit cooler. I'd say about 55 
degrees.


----------



## suziquzie

It's gonna be 75 today, maybe 80 tomorrow!!!!
YAY!!!! Maybe some storms but who cares at this point!


----------



## pdswife

cold and gray... still


----------



## PanchoHambre

Perfect.... and I am trapped in a cubicle


----------



## babetoo

63 degrees and cloudy

babe


----------



## GotGarlic

73*F and sunny. Can't wait to get home and plant the jalapeno and Fresno peppers and marigolds I bought yesterday.


----------



## Nancy Jane

It's gray, coolish and Mother Nature is having a good cry or something.  It's dripping out there.  So, I'm sitting here giggling about your swimming pools.  Okay, a swimming pool in Minnesota is hilarious!  You can only use the thing about twice in the summer, if we get a summer.  Oh yeah, and they get filled in pretty good every winter, too  I guess it's good that we have those 10,000 lakes then, hey?  Well, if we want to swim, but mostly we like to fish.  Love those walleyes.

Well, you just watch the sky and take good shelter when the weather gets bad TexasGirl.  We get tornadoes here too.  Not something to mess with.  Fortunately, the person who built my house put in a bomb shelter and that's where I go when the sky gets that black and the atmosphere turns that weird shade of green.

So, I ain't got a pool, but I got a bomb shelter.  Yah.


----------



## redkitty

Sunshine!!!!!!  It's about 68F and a slight breeze.  Finally we get some nice weather!


----------



## MexicoKaren

*Weather*

We are overcast today, but still nice and warm, about 75F. The interesting weather season is about to begin, and today's overcast is caused by a tropical depression in the Pacific (link follows). If you look at the map, we are on the west coast of the Pacific, south of the Baja Peninsula, just where the land begins to "bulge" toward the west. The little "C-shaped" indentation is the Bahia de Banderas and we are at the north end. It will be a good day to bake.  

East Pacific AVN Color Imagery - Satellite Services Division


----------



## suziquzie

Sunny, but only mid fifties so I'm gonna say it's cold. 
I should go outside and get my garden tilled and the spinach in.


----------



## sattie

Stormy!!!  I love stroms, wished I was at home!


----------



## babetoo

still day light and sunny. temp is 65 . a lovely day despite early morning fog.


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Chilly, Windy and raining in E. Pa.


----------



## babetoo

over cast (may gray, we call it) 64 degrees in calif.


babe


----------



## kadesma

Sunny, but so windy it's cold and they are saying by thursday it should be about 100..Yeah right..

kadesma


----------



## redkitty

It's been absolutely gorgeous and warm here for close to a week now!  But of course it won't last....the rain is coming back end of the week.


----------



## quicksilver

*       It's 4:05a.m., on 05/13/08, 68 degrees F., and humid. I**t's been running 89 -91 degrees F. the past 1 1/2 weeks. No rain in weeks, and we're in a high fire warning period. We're down to 1 day a week water restriction. But I don't mind a brown lawn. I could be alot worse. Some here don't want to play by the rules - and we all pay higher water bills because of it. They want their pristine porperty. I guess they really don't believe we all could run out of drinking water. What cha gonna do?*


----------



## Nancy Jane

It's still chilly here.  Supposed to be all week.  Well, a good week for soups and stews, hey?  You betcha!


----------



## Loprraine

Sunny, but a bit on the chilly side.  Turning cloudy later in the day, then rain for the next 6 days.


----------



## bethzaring

it has finally stopped raining and the sun has come out.  tis cool, about 50*F. I have been weeding the vegetable garden and raspberry patch this morning, taking advantage of the soft soil.


----------



## suziquzie

cloudy, low 60's, going to rain soon.
Just finished turning over the garden that the corn, squash and punkins will go into.


----------



## babetoo

we are having a heat wave. it is 91 right now at almost 7pm. was in hundreds earlier today. 

same yesterday and we lost power for thirteen hours. big time bummer. 

babe


----------



## quicksilver

*     It's 80. But it's very muggy, so the air is still kicking on from time to time. ( I HATE my electric bill - but I breath better)*
*This weather seems to breed No-See-Ums and the dog and I are already fed up, and eatin' up.*

*Is it November yet?*


----------



## pacanis

It's freezing here... well, relatively speaking.
It _might_ get into the fifties today, the wind looks to be gusting into the thirties, it has been raining off and on for the last few days and my grass is about 4" high.... 
I hate mowing when it's this cold and windy, but this afternoon looks like the only window I'll have.


----------



## pdswife

gray...but not as gray as it could be.


----------



## suziquzie

it was so sunny when I left to run my errands, but now 2 hours and 100 miles later I'm back, and the clouds I found down in the cities seem to have followed me home  
Now flower planting and edging finishing today. bummer.


----------



## babetoo

hot hot hot hot hot and going to get hotter. is 95 at 10:39 am.

babe


----------



## sattie

Hot and humid... kinda stinks cuz they are laying our sod out now!


----------



## MexicoKaren

86F here, blue skies with a few feathery clouds and a nice ocean breeze blowing. Humidity only about 65%, but that will go up as evening approaches. Still pretty cool on our shady patio, though.


----------



## kadesma

A spattering of clouds, but it's still 96-7 here a lot cooler than last week when we hit 106...At least my porch is in the shade so it was not bad planting the planters out there...Now I get to bake cookies yippeeeeee
kadesma


----------



## Katie H

Beautiful day here  today.  Unseasonably cool.  Only about 70F.  It's usually consistently at least 80F by now.  Low humidity.  That's unusual, too.  Clear, clear, clear blue sky.  Bit of a breeze.  Picture perfect.  I'll take it!!   Porch settin' has been divine.


----------



## middie

Oh it feels like March instead of may !


----------



## redkitty

Sunny and breezy morning, only about 52F so far.  Should warm up a bit more and even warmer over the next couple days.  Hope it lasts.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Blue skies mostly...Lots of sunshine....going to 91* today...A breeze this early AM felt good!!


----------



## NAchef

Here is one you will all love!!!  haha

Today High of 94 degrees Now at 10:30 at night it is 82 degrees 

Tomorrow High of 62 degrees and snow in the mountains above 8000 feet about 6" - 12"

Thursday they are saying a high of 56 degrees

Gotta love Utah weather!


----------



## middie

Sounds like Ohio weather to me !!


----------



## kadesma

sun is out, but the wind is horrid...
kadesma


----------



## babetoo

may grey all day long. 68 degrees.

babe


----------



## Katie H

Absolutely picture perfect here.  About 70F, clear, low  humidity.  Very little breeze.  Might even  put a light blankie on the bed tonight.  Very unusual for this time of the year.

I'll take  it!!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

Crazy weather here today.
Very blustery again.
Much much much wind, blowing REAL hard.
Lots of clouds in the sky, looks like maybe it could rain.
Coldish too.
As long as the tallest flag pole stays up, we'll be okay.
My husband is Mr. Patriot so no ones flag pole can be taller, and it isn't.


----------



## LadyCook61

overcast , cold and windy in E. Pa.


----------



## babetoo

overcast, temp 67. even heard a few drops of rain a bit ago.

babe


----------



## redkitty

Stupid rain is back.


----------



## Dina

Terribly hot down here in the south.  We're at 98 degrees and the humidity makes it feel even hotter.  Yuck.


----------



## LadyCook61

weather changed, it was sunny for awhile but still a lot of clouds and still chilly, had to fire up the coal stove for heat to get the chill out of the house.


----------



## LEFSElover

redkitty said:


> Stupid rain is back.


I really love the rain myself, we don't get a ton of it here.
You know the song, "It never rains in California, but girl let me warn ya, it pours, man it pours."  Well today, it did just that.  And I even know why.
My DH had my new toy detailed while I was gone and it's not seen the outside of the garage for a week until I went to the dentist today.  Uff da...


----------



## MexicoKaren

I love the rain as well. Our rainy season will start in about two weeks (we hope). Everything is very dry because the last rain we had was last October 13. Between June and October, we will get about 70 inches of rain, almost always in the evening. Very impressive storms with thunder and lightning and torrents of rain. We love it and can't wait. The jungle comes alive with a hundred shades of green and the dust will be gone. (Of course, it will be mud instead, which is another story...)


----------



## jkath

Our weather has changed dramatically for the last couple of weeks. We had cold rain, followed by 104 in less than a week. Then semi-hot at the beginning of this week.

Today it's in the 50's with rain, lightning and thunder. Finally! Weather I love!!
(I'm with you, Karen & lefse - rain's my favorite!)


----------



## babetoo

jkath said:


> Our weather has changed dramatically for the last couple of weeks. We had cold rain, followed by 104 in less than a week. Then semi-hot at the beginning of this week.
> 
> Today it's in the 50's with rain, lightning and thunder. Finally! Weather I love!!
> (I'm with you, Karen & lefse - rain's my favorite!)


 

same weather in this part of so ca. something strange is afoot. i don't mind it to much, but the damp does make my knees go nuts.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover

I decided that instead of writing everyday, the easiest thing to do would be to put my weather banner.  It's not very detailed but it'll do for now until I pick one wit mo stuff


----------



## pattilipp

It's beautiful today in Jersey. Suppose to be sunny and in the low 70's.


----------



## babetoo

overcast with just a tad of sunshine here and there. 63 degrees.

babe


----------



## texasgirl

All sun and heat. Top out at 92 today.


----------



## Katie H

LEFSElover said:


> I decided that instead of writing everyday, the easiest thing to do would be to put my weather banner.  It's not very detailed but it'll do for now until I pick one wit mo stuff



I  like your weather banner,  LEFSE.  It's cool.

Nice here today.  About 78F with a slight  breeze,  low humidity.  Quite unusual for this time of the  year here.  I'll take it.  We'll have the steam bath weather soon enough.


----------



## redkitty

Rain. Rain. Rain.  It's supposed to rain for the next 4 days.

Good thing I only have 23 more days here in rainy grey England!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

*it might get a little nicer today, we'll see how the day goes...*


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny and warm .


----------



## babetoo

66 degrees and cloudy, maybe a shower later on in the day.

babe


----------



## JoAnn L.

We have tornado warnings going off just now. Please pray for everyones safety.


----------



## Katie H

Where are you JoAnn?  We have tornadoes here.  Hang in there.  Best sent your way.

Here?  Very pleasant  for this time of the year.  About 70-75F.  Little breeze.  Humidity up from yesterday.  I'll take it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Well, we made it throught the night. We just got a lot of high winds and tons of rain and some small hail. But some, in our state of Iowa were not so lucky. A small town that is north and west of here had terrible damage and 7 people were killed (Parkersburg, Iowa). It is very early yet this morning so I am not sure of what else went on. Gosh, what a helpless feeling.


----------



## redkitty

Rain. Wind. Rain. Grey. Wind. Rain.

Blah.


----------



## GotGarlic

I hope everyone is all right after the tornadoes last night - looked bad on the TV news this morning.

It's 70*F and sunny here. In about an hour, we're going for a bike ride downtown to see the Memorial Day parade. Gorgeous day for grilling


----------



## MexicoKaren

JoAnn, I have never lived in tornado country and cannot imagine how scary it might be. Isn't it early in the year for such bad tornadoes? Such a helpless feeling - I hope your day is tranquil and you find some time for laughter.


----------



## radhuni

It is raining outside yet the temperature is 38 degree celcius.


----------



## kitchenelf

72 F. here, sunny, not a cloud in the sky, perfect day for grilling.

JoAnn - I hope you guys are ok.


----------



## JoAnn L.

MexicoKaren said:


> JoAnn, I have never lived in tornado country and cannot imagine how scary it might be. Isn't it early in the year for such bad tornadoes? Such a helpless feeling - I hope your day is tranquil and you find some time for laughter.


 
This is the time of year around here were they can get really strong. It has been quiet a few years that my town has been hit directly, but you never know. My heart goes out to the people in Parkersburg.


----------



## JoAnn L.

kitchenelf said:


> 72 F. here, sunny, not a cloud in the sky, perfect day for grilling.
> 
> JoAnn - I hope you guys are ok.


 
Thank God it missed us again. I had taken all of my flower pots and wind chimes in last night , just in case. It is a good thing I did, we did have some strong winds along with tons of rain.


----------



## luvs

so mild. 'tis gorgeous out.


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny and warm 75 degrees in E. Pa.


----------



## Katie H

Pretty unholiday-like here.  Gloomy, gloomy, gloomy.  Been raining/storming since 1 a.m.  Thunder, lightning, wind.  So far we've gotten about 2 inches of rain.  No sun.  Lots of Memorial Day parades/festivities have been canceled here or brought indoors.  Still raining steadily and the temp is about 72F.  Normally it would be in the upper 80s.

With all the gloom, it's a real lazy day.  Still, Buck and I will participate in our usual porch settin' later and fire up the grill for our burgers.


----------



## babetoo

overcast and periods of very weak sun. 66 degrees.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover

gonna be windy again today, and pretty cold considering the time of year it is...


----------



## suziquzie

It's just straight up cold here and I am SICK OF IT!
Grey, windy, 48 degrees. 
Anyone somewhere warm care to adopt me? I do yardwork.......


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny and hot 80 degrees, first hot and humid day of the year, in E. Pa.


----------



## Katie H

Should have had today's weather for yesterday.  It's a pleasant 72F, clear blue sky, with a bit of a breeze.  Only downside is the humidity is higher than the temp.

Yesterday we had over 2 inches of rain.  Gray, rainy and cloudy all day.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot Humid....anyone for a steam bath....It's gonna get worse!!


----------



## MexicoKaren

We have our own steam bath heating up here, Uncle Bob. It's overcast today because of a tropical depression in the Eastern Pacific, about 85F with humidity to match. Both of those numbers will go up by 10 points soon and stay that way for a few months.


----------



## quicksilver

*    The nicest day in over a week. The humidity is only in the 40 0/0, not like last week - 70/80  0/0 and temps about 86 right now, not like last week 92 -96.*
*But the Gulf of Mexico is still bath water at 84  0/0.*
*When I walked bratwurst dog (weiner dog with attitude) at 4:30 this morning, it was lovely. About 73, and not humid at all. I was able to keep the doors open until about 11 am.   The electric co. doesn't need anymore money out of this girl!*
*Took black bratwurst dog to the beach on Sunday about 7:am. He loves to bite the bubbles the light chop makes on the edge of the water, runs around like a nut, looks at me laughing like a fool, taking pictures, then we get back in the truck, where he dies from exhaustion with a smile on his face.*
*Mosquito, no-see-um, humidity, hurricane season, starts in 4 days, so while U up there start enjoying, we go into hibernation. No grilling, just give me the AC please, thank you!!!*


----------



## babetoo

same same old weather, overcast and 72 degrees. makes me sleepy

babe


----------



## pdswife

The rain has dried up and the sun is out!!  Please oh please let it last for a few days!


----------



## texasgirl

Storms most of the day. Although, the weatherman said, SLIGHT chance and in the north, WHAEVA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 68, a pleasant day all in all.

babe


----------



## Katie H

Quite the  bipolar day here.

Chilly, for this  season here, in  the morning and gloomy, gloomy, gloomy.

Left the house with my headlights on.  Wouldn't have given a plug nickel for  the  day when I left home at 9   a.m.

By early afternoon, the sun was out and  the sky was blue, dotted with a few puffy  clouds.  Total  turn around from the morning.  Temp near 85F.

Now, back  to low (for  the season) temps and a slight breeze.  Temp about  70F.


----------



## SierraCook

Cloudy, sprinkles of rain here and there, T-storms in the PM, and cool mornings.


----------



## redkitty

The sun is out!!  The sun is out!!!  The sun is out!!!!!


----------



## Jcas

Mild very mild, and still very dry, experiencing drought conditions in Tassie now, just wish it would rain.


----------



## redkitty

Temps dropped and it's the usual shade of England gray.  Might rain a bit, might not.  It's freakin June and we've not even had a spring!


----------



## suziquzie

Rainy and windy this morning, supposed to be stormy later. 
Going straight from April weather for the last 2 months to Stormy June. 
But, at 75 deg it's supposed to be the coolest day for the rest of the week. 
I guess that's progress.......


----------



## middie

At only 8:25 a.m. it's already 80 degree out. And muggy !
Sunny, possible storms later in the afternoon.


----------



## LadyCook61

overcast, humid, raining in E. Pa.


----------



## middie

Well so much for the sun. I think the storms are coming through sooner than they had said.


----------



## marigeorge

76, sunny, very windy with tornado advisories.


----------



## GrillingFool

HEAT WAVE!
The dog days of summer have arrived early.
High heat warnings all week.... 
The heat index today is supposed to reach 105 degrees.

Let's sweat! whee.


----------



## suasagefest

The weather here has been relatively mild.  I'm hoping that doesn't change anytime soon.   Not looking forward to a long hot summer.


----------



## babetoo

76 degrees and sunny. nice change from june gloom. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie

Thunder all night, tornado watch just expired. 
chance of storms every day for the next week. 
yay.


----------



## mikki

ok we went from low 60s three days ago to 93 and humid today. But I'm not going to complain, at least it's not snowing.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fair and hazy 77* this AM....Needing rain


----------



## Nige

Its about 18c here with clouds and the odd shower, 21c tomoz thats about 70f so i'll be off to the beach   It's all of 500 yds away


----------



## Maplesparkle

It's icky sticky and muggy here with a chance of thunder storms (we just had one about 1:30 this morn) and it is suppose to get hot (84) and humid! YUCK! I prefer it no more than 65-70 degrees!!


----------



## Cath4420

Cold, miserable.  Oh to be in Darwin a nice balmy 31 degrees celsius sipping an ice cold beer next to a resort spa or pool.  

It is 2.35 a.m. early hours of Saturday morning, it is the middle of winter and 6 degrees celsius.  Today's high 17.


----------



## babetoo

86 and sunny.


----------



## josh_swinehart

Air Conditioned


----------



## LadyCook61

75 degrees and humid and sunny in E. Pa.


----------



## redkitty

babetoo said:


> 86 and sunny.



I'm coming over!! 

It was actually lovely here today, low 70's with sunshine and a nice breeze.  Think the rain is on its way back tonight but hopefully sunny tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## Cath4420

Yippee.  No rain.

Absolutely beautiful day, sun is shining, birds are chirping and it has peaked at 20 degrees celsius.


----------



## Loprraine

I didn't believe the weatherman this morning, so I went to work in jeans and a black turtleneck.  Did I ever look silly when it it was 32C by 11am.  Crazy weather.


----------



## Katie H

Hot as  the Hinges of  Hell here today and  is supposed to stay this way for  at least the next 7 days or  more.  Was 95F today.  Humidity usually matches  the temp,  too.  Same, as I said, for the next while.  Summer is here!!!!  

Will get hotter as the summer goes on.   We'll  get  to 100F and more before it's all over.  We  will  live with this  until September.  Anyone want to get naked?


----------



## Loprraine

> Anyone want to get naked?


 
I did that when I got home, other than the bare necessities to go outside and grill.


----------



## Barbara L

It has been 98 the last few days.  It is supposed to get up to 101 today, 98 tomorrow, and 95 the next day.  If it is this hot already, I dread July and August.  Last year it was around 105 for a couple weeks in July.  

Barbara


----------



## MexicoKaren

It's usually very warm here this time of year, but the last few days have been cool (around 75F) with intermittent rain. Not at all like a normal rainy season, which usually features thunder, lightning and gullywashers. But it is pleasant enough to have a break from the heat, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## babetoo

80 degrees and sunny here. doesn't seem that hot though.

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot!!! Dry!!!      Miss Karen...Send me a gulleywasher!!!


----------



## bethzaring

hot, humid, but not dry    fortunately we did not get the floods that neighbor Indiana received.  As of last November, we are no longer under drought conditions...but we are ever mindful that we could fall there any day..


----------



## redkitty

Today was one of the nicest days we've had all year.  Sunshine with hardly any clouds, slight breeze and almost 77F!  It's still nice outside and the sunset was gorgeous.


----------



## elaine l

Very HOT.  The weather went from cool to hot overnight. Need time to adjust.


----------



## Katie H

Still in the mid  to upper  90s here.   Not normal  June weather  at all.  More  like July.

The poor  outside kitties  spend their  day looking for  a cool spot on  the  concrete floor of our big front porch to stay comfortable.  Too bad for them, three are long-hairs.  I feel for  my babies.  I always make sure their water bowl is full and  in the shade.

Buck  and I cope as best we can.  Lots of fans on  and   as  little clothing as  possible.  Cotton is my best friend this  time of the  year.


----------



## gto

Its a bit sticky today 101 degrees in Virginia. Its only the 9th of June so Im guessing August is going to be a real treat!


----------



## luvs

beautiful, breezy & 83.


----------



## babetoo

78 degrees with glorious sunshine.

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart

~90 Degrees mostly sunny out. I however am in the mall as always so am enjoying the Air Conditioning.


----------



## JohnL

95 degrees, hot and sunny, way too soon for summer.


----------



## Nige

about 70 at 10:30pm in the UK - omg!

Nice clear skies too


----------



## LadyCook61

right now just had severe thunderstorm, lightning and big hailstones and rain, E. Pa.


----------



## Katie H

Surprisingly mild for this time of the year.  Temp in low to  mid 70s,  with very low  humidity.   Quite  a contrast  from yesterday when it was 95 and the humidity matched the  temp.


----------



## suziquzie

Yucky. Monsoon coming. 
Check it out it looks like fun doesn't it?
kare11.com :: KARE 11 TV - SkyScan 11 Radar


----------



## babetoo

70 degrees and sunny

babe


----------



## redkitty

Nige said:


> about 70 at 10:30pm in the UK - omg!
> 
> Nice clear skies too



I know!  Wasn't it great....while it lasted!  Its now back down to cooler temps here in Bristol, 58F and cloudy/sunny intervals.


----------



## suziquzie

sun just came out after a full day of rain..... 2 1/2 inches. 
May fire up again later. ugh. 
I can't even use the sunny piece of day to finish planting because its a mud puddle!


----------



## babetoo

sixty sixty degrees as the sun is going down.

babe


----------



## redkitty

About 58F and some sunshine this morning.  One more day in England then I will be back in California....yay!


----------



## elaine l

redkitty said:


> About 58F and some sunshine this morning.  One more day in England then I will be back in California....yay!



I can't wait to hear my daughter say that she is coming home from England.  Oh well she is enjoying herself.  

Weather here, dreary, misty, dark.


----------



## babetoo

eighty five degrees here. bright sunshine. no morning overcast so is going to get even hotter.

sure glad i put fans in sun - room. had to turn on air cond. late yesterday afternoon. summer is here. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

It's been hot and humid, have the central air condtioner going .


----------



## josh_swinehart

95 and sunny. But I am at work enjoying the AC.

-Josh


----------



## luvs

humid & gray. it's usually gray in pittsburgh, though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Finally, no rain today. Blue skies and a nice warm sun.


----------



## stassie

Warm and rainy. I'm pleased - we really need that rain.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Very warm and sunny today, high humidity...nice ocean breeze blowing, though. Haven't had rains for a few days now. We're waiting for the next one with our fingers crossed - during the last one, we found out that when the second story was built last fall, the workers didn't adequately seal the roof. Our living room was a lake! So DH spent the day Saturday sealing the roof and we're hoping that it worked...Uncle Bob, do you still want a gullywasher? We may be happy to send it to you!


----------



## bethzaring

whew, a hail and rain storm just passed through, but it really cooled things off.  I'm thinking of making a soup soon!


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now June 17, sunny and cloudy, and it is 65 degrees in E. Pa.


----------



## pot clanger

I feel a bit guilty here - with all the flooding and fires across the country...  it's breezy (my wind chimes are pleasantly chirping) birds are at the feeder, dogs in backyard, sun: shining, probably about 78 degrees... temperate... absolutely lovely here in Central Coast Cali


----------



## mikki

Chilly 63 degrees and rain. Very dreary day


----------



## josh_swinehart

~100 degrees and sunny now through Sunday, or so they say.


----------



## babetoo

hey josh, 88 and sun here. don't you just love california?

babe


----------



## jkath

grrrrr...socal is too hot for this girl!
Right now it's 8:35pm and the accuweather says it's 84 here. That's just not right!


----------



## MexicoKaren

AT 10:45 pm, it's 82F here, with humidity of 79%. A little warm, but not unbearable at all.


----------



## suziquzie

summer showed up!!! 
80's and sunny all week!!! 
FINALLY!!!!


----------



## mikki

summer seems to have taken a vacation here barely 60 cloudy and rainy more like fall.


----------



## suziquzie

ha ha I stole it Mikki!!


----------



## middie

mikki said:


> summer seems to have taken a vacation here barely 60 cloudy and rainy more like fall.


 
It's about the same here too. No rain yet but it sure looks like it's going to


----------



## mikki

pleeeeezzzzz give it back suzi my feet are freezing, but in June i just can't bring myself to put on socks. LOL


----------



## suziquzie

ummmmmm no. I haven't had any yet. wait til I get a heat wave or 2.....
or you can just come visit it!!!


----------



## mikki

Well ok you can have the heat for a little while, but you know friends do share. Maybe we could get the sun and the heat to go from you to me and a lot of other people could enjoy it too.


----------



## LadyCook61

raining and cool in the 60's.  It figures.. hubby decided to open the pool , lot of work,  swimming season here is only about 2 months, July and August and if it gets hot again in June...


----------



## middie

Hot enough to warm up the pool a little anyway


----------



## LadyCook61

middie said:


> Hot enough to warm up the pool a little anyway


 
not quite warm enough. Besides the bottom of the pool needs vacuuming so it still is not ready to use anyway.


----------



## babetoo

it is 93 degrees here, sunshine. a bit to hot. going to last through the week-end. going to be 100 degrees. 

babe


----------



## luvs

gray & kinda chilly.


----------



## redkitty

Heatwave!  It was 94F down in the valley earlier and its 88F here in the city!  Just a slight breeze, perfect night for light tapas and sangria!!!

Oh how it's good to be home!


----------



## babetoo

i live in an inland valley, near san diego, calif. record breaking high temps. today. air conditioner working hard to stay ahead of it. it is 88 degrees right now at 6pm. 

have been in house all day. more of the same tomorrow and even hotter. hot on week-end but cooling. 

babe

i don't envy anyone at the wild animal park, near here. always hotter there.

babe


----------



## kadesma

close to 104..ahhhh..

kadesma


----------



## babetoo

it's the pits, still 88 at a little after eight pm. we are so spoiled here in calif. we do not do extreme heat or extreme cold very well.                               babe


----------



## luvs

sunny & pretty out.


----------



## babetoo

very dry, hot. very still. earthquake weather? sure is fire weather. 104 whew. 

babe


----------



## babetoo

would you believe it is now 106, scary.

babe


----------



## pot clanger

Central Coast, Cali.... 4:35 pm - thankfully NOT burning up like most of our region...  83 degrees 44% humidity and that's as hot as I want it!  I'm wearing a bikini around the house (no one but me and the dogs!) and truthfully I think I've pretty much reached the zenith of my bikini-wearing days...  I think I'll give it up when someone looks at me and winces... that's a pretty good barometer, no?


----------



## babetoo

where in central calif do u live?  i used to live near pismo beach.

babe


----------



## Cath4420

Redkitty and Kadesma, can I come to visit - its too cold here, 10 degrees celsius and freezing - only my big toe is going out that door tonight although the ducted at 24 degrees is helping the rest of me to acclimatise (not sure if that is right).  

My sister has a french exchange student staying with her for 7 weeks and he has now got a chest infection from the flight over and the differences in climate.  Bring on the panadol!


----------



## redkitty

Our fantastic fog rolled in last night and cooled the city off.  Lovely and 64F this morning!


----------



## babetoo

wish we could say the same. 91 here at 10:30. was hot all night.

babe


----------



## GotGarlic

It's warm and very smoky outside today, from the ongoing wildfire in eastern North Carolina. They say a tropical storm is needed to put out the fire, because it's burning peat several feet deep.

Progress made on wildfire -- dailypress.com


----------



## herbgrower

Hot Hot Hot 
Humid Humid Humid

Its Around 98f Now. We Have To Get Up Around 7am To Water Our Garden...after 8;30....forget It


----------



## babetoo

hot hot dry it is 90 degrees, down from the week-end high of 105. bright sunshine . babe


----------



## luvs

drippy, gray & chilly. 'twas so pretty earlier. wouldn't shock me if snow fell tonite. snow angels would ensue.


----------



## babetoo

has cooled off a bit, only had air on for bout an hour. 71 degrees at 7:30 pmbabe


----------



## suziquzie

Proud to say its finally HOT!!!! 
87 today, beautiful sunshine.... 
'cept now its a little stuffy in the house..... I WILL LIVE!!!!


----------



## pot clanger

I have abandoned yesterday's bikini for long underwear, as my sunny skies have UP and GONE, and it looks like June Gloom is making one last appearance... seriously, it's a 20 degree difference from Sunday morning.... you would never know I was partially raised in Idaho by the way I turn blue when it gets below 65 degrees.....


----------



## lulu

It has been a glorious day, sunny warm, the garden has been basking but not baking in it, but suddenly a wind has come up, brought a very angry sky and I think its going to pour...round about when I go outside to do the horses I'm imagining!


----------



## VeraBlue

Well, it's raining...  We're in the middle of prepping a BBQ for Fox News (I think they're going to broadcast the show from in front of the exchange)....400 people, and it's raining.  No tents.  They have no plan in place for foul weather.  So, it's raining and we don't really see an end in sight.


----------



## pot clanger

oooh, WEATHER!  I love a storm.... but that's probably because we don't get many of them in Southern Cali

but, Vera....  what a conundrum!  It sounds like they are to blame....  a major production studio plans an outdoor event and doesn't have a plan for weather???  No wonder studios are losing $$....  I saw so much waste working in the industry (on ALL levels)  that I left. Not even the money could keep me...


----------



## VeraBlue

NJ Gov Corzine and Donald Trump are coming...so one part of it will be inside.  The rest is going to be outside, hopefully...  What a riot.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 73 degrees in sunny so. california. tiny bit of overcast very early in am

babe


----------



## luvs

it's storming here. i'm gonna watch from my window.


----------



## JillBurgh

Can't Trump control the weather? 

I see the same storm, luvs. BF is at  the Bucco game. Too bad for him. Nice they have club seats so they're inside anyway. I worry my lights will go and I'll lose DC and be here in the dark. Seems to be passing, now...


----------



## luvs

seems to be passing here, too, jill. instead of watching that game & rain, i washed my front door windows, i was so bored!


----------



## suziquzie

Getting muggy this evening. Still really warm, supposed to thunder around sunrise. 
I'm so happy to see summer has finally shown up!!


----------



## Mel!

Hot n sunny.


----------



## Wart

Hot, Humid, Heavy, Overcast but getting sunnier.


----------



## redkitty

Super hazy from all the fires in N. Cali.  Headed up to wine country for a wedding this weekend and they warned us its smokey and hazy.  Should be around 85F though.


----------



## babetoo

so sad about the fires. makes me remember last year.

now it is 75 and sunny.

babe


----------



## expatgirl

hot, hot , humid, humid............compressors going on all the time.......hot, hot, humid, humid..........woops I'm repeating myself like the compressors........I can't take the heat anymore...........


----------



## Barb L.

Warm, muggy and rainy day  - yuck' o !!


----------



## luvs

humid & sunny.


----------



## suziquzie

Barb you got my yesterday.....
Behind it I predict you get a cool, dry day.... about 70 or so. 
Just a guess.


----------



## pdswife

warm and pretty !!


----------



## expatgirl

Well, Pook, you bring up a memorable event........about 20 years ago we had lightning like no tomorrow.......their was a loud booming sound and the house shuddered.......we went to the front door and about 10 minutes later the fire dept. shows up.......apparently lightning struck our neighbor's pine tree  which arced then to the downspout behind it  and went up it and into the attic........leaped over every nail in the attic beams and set it on fire......by the way it totally rendered most of their electronically powered devices forever useless including all their electrical appliances.....please as a warning do have homeowner's insurance.........if you live in an area with lots of trees and bad weather you're on alert......


----------



## expatgirl

I meant there and not their


----------



## babetoo

74 degrees and sunny,

babe


----------



## cara

sunny and warm, the right weather for watching the soccer game in the beergarden...


----------



## babetoo

79 and sunny. perfect weather.

babe


----------



## Barb L.

Nice breezy 72, hopefully the rain is done for awhile !  Sun comes in and out.


----------



## JillBurgh

Tornado warning


----------



## babetoo

82 degrees and sunny, a little hot here at the end of the day.


babe


----------



## texasgirl

JillBurgh said:


> Tornado warning


 
is it over yet?stay safe!


----------



## LadyCook61

Today July 4th... raining.  I don't care because I have nothing planned anyway.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Curently 86F and sunny. High today 91F, low 80F. Always a chance of rain come evening this time of year.


----------



## Cooper'sMom

We have flood watch here in Missouri but where we live is very sunny at the moment...


----------



## babetoo

hot and sunny, temp. is 87 degrees.

babe


----------



## expatgirl

Wow!!!!!!/for a country considered arid this was one great storm------thought that I was clicking my red ruby slippers and back in Houston.---I kept telling the people around me that we were in for one heck of a storm and they sipped on their beers and ignored me.....then the skies just opened up and it poured and thundered and lightninged like crazy......we were at an outdoor covered restaurant and like I predicted one of the guys got drenched (But I told him that he was going to be and that he should switch seats but did he listen?---NOOOOOOO) but I gave him my waterproofed jacket so he was quite happy not to be wet as a noodle........wanted to bring my umbrella as well tonight but my DH thought I was being ridiculous........last time that I listen to him .........hahaha........love saying I told you so.........


----------



## MexicoKaren

We are also having a summer storm with lots of thunder and lightning. It held off until about 8 pm when the picnic was winding down, then everyone dashed through the rain to get home. Ahhhh....the air is fresh and cool. Mr. and I about to enjoy a cup of good coffee and a few of the brownies I managed to sneak home from the potlluck. Nice sleeping tonight with the fresh air and the sound of rain....


----------



## babetoo

it is eleven pm and is 70 degrees. feels hotter.will be very hot again tomorrow.

babe


----------



## suziquzie

75, cloudy, muggy. Suns supposed to come out, get us to 90 then storm later. 
My lawn really needs it. Figures we finally get a new riding lawnmower, and the dang grass stops growing!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

its 80 and climbing, humid as usual, with the chance of a storm this afternoon. Its stormed everyday for the last 2 weeks! Summer in SUNNY Florida.....power outages....fires.....damaging winds....oh what fun                      haha Suzie....my hubby just got a trailer to hook onto our riding mower, he puts the boys in the trailer and pretends hes mowing, lol...at least it keeps the boys busy


----------



## Cooper'sMom

Yesterday it must have been over 100°F and we were at the hangar checking my little plane. I flew for 45 minutes and as my plane did not have any airconditioning, I think I might have lost 5 lbs. of sweat. Today DH is going over to give my plane an annual (yearly check-up). He is a qualified FAA inspector so he is allowed to do it on our planes. I am staying home. This morning, I took my not-so-little-boy-anymore (Cooper) for a short walk while it was still 82°F this morning. Now he is lying down in the powder room floor having a nap.


----------



## quicksilver

It's pouring in sheets that started about 20 minutes ago.
And I had planned to go out and change my fuel filter this afternoon.
Even if it stops, the ground will be too wet.
Oh, and I was so looking forward to doing that job!
Shucks!


----------



## babetoo

going to be "a bit" cooler today, only 75 degrees so far. marine layer hung around quite a while earlier.

babe


----------



## pugger

*Wicked Wam !!*

It's really hot & humid here. Though some cloud cover, high 90's right now. And did I mention hot?


----------



## LadyCook61

Hot and humid and looks like rain .


----------



## elaine l

The three H's.  Yuk.


----------



## babetoo

82 and just a tad muggy.

babe


----------



## redkitty

Another heat wave this week....its gorgeous in the city today but a big muggy.  Its about 82F and just a little breezy.  Supposed to be super warm all week but not the best air quality.


----------



## jersey girl007

*Did the wash today, and hung on the lines outside, but the humidity played heck on getting the wash to dry! Too sticky and not one breeze! Temperature wasn't too bad at 79* though!*

*Oh well, I'll pull in the damp items and put them out to dry tomorrow! *

*Hate to use the dryer, when I can save energy and reduce the fuel costs! Oh well, can't win em all!*


----------



## attie

Today for us it's overcast with drizzling rain and pretty cold, well, if you think 22C is cold


----------



## TanyaK

It's been raining for days, some roads and rivers are flooding with quite a bit of structural damage in places.  I can't remember the last time it rained so much in Cape Town. Fortunately they say the rain is going to stop on Thursday. It's a freezing 13C today which is very cold for us.


----------



## babetoo

sunny 67 degrees at 8:24 am. going to be hot rest of week.

babe


----------



## Cooper'sMom

humid, rain sometimes, a threat of thunderstorms this arvo and the same tomorrow. ATM it is a bit sunny so we will take advantage of this sunshine for today to go shopping for a canopy for our camping trip to Oshkosh at the end of this month.


----------



## Wart

Hot, Humid, And a storm front is moving in.

Odd, neighbors tree blew down, if it were on this side of the street it would have had to fallen INTO the wind.


----------



## luvs

sunny & humid.


----------



## deelady

Lightning and thunder storm.....each boom my daughter says "ohoh!"


----------



## lulu

Well, its rained, heavily and constantly for five days, the forecast shows no relent. so wet I'm not even bothering to ride, the roads ar dangerous, off road too wet, and I have no artificial surface near the summer grazing. It The crops are starting to rot in by neighbouring farmrs fields, the hay crop will be very heavily damaged.  all this does not bode well with the prices of basic grains and both human and animal foods so high, for the second year in a row.


----------



## redkitty

Almost 90F today in San Francisco!  No fog means warmer weather tomorrow but should cool off to our lovely 70's by the weekend.


----------



## babetoo

overcast off and on all day, so was a bit cooler. though it was a little humid. 71 degrees right now and overcast.

babe


----------



## Dove

*RedKitty,
Lets trade places. It was 109* here in Sacramento and the fires make the air smell sooooooo bad. It looks like fog outside but it is smoke.
On second thought...I think I'll trade with babetoo. (Babe, I might be in San Diego in Oct. to attend a class reunion. It is a combined reunion..classes of "52 and 53"*


----------



## babetoo

Dove said:


> *RedKitty,*
> *Lets trade places. It was 109* here in Sacramento and the fires make the air smell sooooooo bad. It looks like fog outside but it is smoke.*
> *On second thought...I think I'll trade with babetoo. (Babe, I might be in San Diego in Oct. to attend a class reunion. It is a combined reunion..classes of "52 and 53"*


 

dove, it would be wonderful to meet you. let's work on that , early or late oct.?

babe


----------



## suziquzie

Starting to thunder....


----------



## babetoo

not so hot right now, 79. but when the am overcast ends late and starts early in evening, it makes it muggy. 

babe


----------



## Dove

*Babe..sent you a PM*


----------



## kadesma

nice and warm say 105


----------



## Strawberry Wine

*Much Cooler than it should be*

8:45 p.m. here in central Ontario, Canada and only 67 F.   I am in shorts and a T-shirt with the patio door open and I am just about ready to close it...   It has either been either hot and humid or rainy and cool this spring and now early summer... 

I am participating in an out door art festival this weekend and think I will need to pack a suitcase of hot and cool weather clothing for each day 

Wish me luck for a sunny weekend. 

Cheers, 

Gail


----------



## jersey girl007

*It's been a great day here! Supposed to go to 50's tonight, and the high 70's tomorrow! My kind of weather, and the humidity is low! *

*This morning felt like a early fall morning and fall and winter are my favorite seasons!*

*You would think this nice weather would boost my getgo, but actually I just sat back and enjoyed the day! The a/c unit is taking a rest too, and the electric meter is finally cooling down. Thank goodness!*


----------



## babetoo

it is hot and sticky, may get a thunderstorm. 77 degrees

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

raining...forecast calls for rain all day


----------



## sattie

Someone send the rain to the DFW area in Texas please!!!!!!  

It's FREAKIN hot here.  I still don't understand why so many people want to move here!


----------



## babetoo

a bit overcast, humid and warm

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

sattie said:


> Someone send the rain to the DFW area in Texas please!!!!!!
> 
> It's FREAKIN hot here. I still don't understand why so many people want to move here!


 
Hey Sattie!!  the rain has stopped here, so Im waving my magic wand and sending it your way!!


----------



## sattie

GrantsKat said:


> Hey Sattie!! the rain has stopped here, so Im waving my magic wand and sending it your way!!


 

Thank you sweetie!!!!  *** chanting rain mumbo jumbo ***


----------



## LadyCook61

hot and humid.


----------



## GrantsKat

sattie said:


> Thank you sweetie!!!! *** chanting rain mumbo jumbo ***


 
uh oh I think you chanted the Florida rain mumbo jumbo instead of the Texas one, because its raining here again


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fair skies....slight breeze.....high humidity....96* (in the shade)


----------



## Cooper'sMom

Muggy and wet right now but beautiful this morning...so beautiful that when we came home and let Cooper out after being coop inside the house while we were away, I noticed the dry soil and hope it will rain soon. Now it did and I am thankful we are so lucky here that it doesn't really stay too dry for now...and rain comes when we needed it. I just hope tomorrow will be better as we are going to another event in the next city for lunch.


----------



## babetoo

88 degrees with sunshine, occasionally overcast. sticky

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

overcast and humidand its putting me in an overcast kinda mood!


----------



## babetoo

about 80 degrees and still sunny.

babe


----------



## SierraCook

72 degrees F.  Smoky skies with cumulus clouds.


----------



## babetoo

sixty five degrees and dark. a lovely day though.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

88 degrees and humid.


----------



## redkitty

Its a foggy San Francisco morning, I love it!


----------



## babetoo

77 here, not to hot today. early morning fog but lots of sunshine later

babe


----------



## suziquzie

warm n muggy. but at least theres a breeze. 
Had a close call with a tornado yesterday, I'll take this over that any day.


----------



## LadyCook61

90 degrees and steamy predicted, but right now it is comfortable .


----------



## luvs

breezy & lovely weather with sunshine & intermitttent clouds.


----------



## B'sgirl

It finally rained!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It has been well over a month since the last rain, I am so excited!


----------



## GrantsKat

Sunny,too Hot & too Humid


----------



## LadyCook61

right now it is raining.  It was sunny, hot and humid earlier .


----------



## Southern Cookin'

We are in the throes of the Three H's of summer in the South.  Heat, Haze & Humidity!  It's a flat 100 degrees out and humidity is about 80%.  Too hot to move, and I need to go to the garden to check my corn, which is just on the verge of being ready to pick.  Probably won't head that way until after supper, hopefully it will have cooled off a little by then.  It does look like a little thunderstorm might be brewing to the south of us...sure hope so!  We need the rain, and it will help to cool things off a bit.


----------



## licia

About 96 right now with high humidity - I think the heat index of about 100. We are having rain almost every day.


----------



## LadyCook61

it stopped raining , now it is sunny.  crazy weather.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 80 degrees

babe


----------



## Barbara L

102 F. yesterday and today.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

It's pouring to beat the band, like the heavens opened up. Started about 10 minutes ago out of nowhere.
Weinerdog tried to tell me. He kept getting up and settling somewhere else. Nervous Jervous!
I should have known. 
At least it seemed instantly lower the temps.
​


----------



## GrantsKat

Its stormin like crazy here!
I think we are getting some of the outer bands from hurricane dolly


----------



## sattie

GK.... you really need to send the storms here!!!!

 <-- That is what it feels like here in DFW Texas!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 82 degrees.

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

sattie said:


> GK.... you really need to send the storms here!!!!
> 
> <-- That is what it feels like here in DFW Texas!


 

Ugh! sorry sattie! Dont you think you will get some rain from the hurricane? I know Texas is BIG but so is the hurricane


----------



## sattie

They say (goofy weather guys) that we wont even get a sniff of rain from the hurricane... but I can always hope!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

Well I'll do my rain dance for you again
lol, I dont think it worked last time though

maybe I'll change a step or two


----------



## sattie

GrantsKat said:


> Well I'll do my rain dance for you again
> lol, I dont think it worked last time though
> 
> maybe I'll change a step or two


 
Actually it did work, we got some rain the following evening, but it was a light rain.  So dance longer this time!!!!    Thanks for the thought hun!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

Hubby just walked in from work and wants to know why Im doing a jig


----------



## GrantsKat

Looks like the clouds are rollin in again!! Blah


----------



## expatgirl

Quote unquote "Astana, KZ, is an arid city on the steppes.....yeah, right, try telling the rain clouds that.......it rained like there was no tomorrow........and better yet the weather is now so cool it's wonderful.....thank you rain clouds!!!  After sauna Houston this is WUNDERBAR!!!!


----------



## The Z

Currently 105.8 degrees F.  11% Humidity.  Slight breeze with some gusts.  Typical late-July day in Las Vegas... they're expecting some monsoonal activity this weekend from the remnants of Hurricane Dolly.


----------



## Loprraine

Sattie, I wish I could send you some of our rain.  We've just broken a 28 year record for the month of July.  I keep emptying plant pots of water, but they are starting to rot anyway.  I think I'll start looking online for a "How To Build An Ark" kit.


----------



## Saphellae

You guys can have some of our rain - My Mother's tomato plants are rotting   I was soooo looking forward to some homegrown tomatoes this summer!  Now we'll only get the dinky cherry tomatoes.


----------



## GrantsKat

Hunkering down for what looks like a bad stormI wish the rainy season was overwith already


----------



## expatgirl

come to my apt. in KZ.........no balcony at all and just one lonely basil plant on the windowsill struggling to survive..........I'm jealous of y'alls gardens.......we used to have them, too..............I have a home in Houston so I know the anxiety of those along the Gulf Coast....I hate the hurricane season............


----------



## babetoo

high of 89 today with bright sunlight. bit cooler right now.


----------



## Loprraine

> .no balcony at all and just one lonely basil plant on the windowsill struggling to survive..........I'm jealous of y'alls gardens......



Don't feel badly.  My garden is looking like crap, things are rotting.  Today was the first day in probably a month we didn't have rain. But, more forecasted for tomorrow.    The Canadian Open (gold) is a few blocks from me.  They keep getting rained out.


----------



## nitroy2k

sun shining after 5 days finaly


----------



## babetoo

sunshine and hot. bout 88 degrees right now.

babe


----------



## luvs

pretty, breezy.


----------



## expatgirl

sunshine and gorgeous!!!!!   why can't it be like this in the winter..........nooooooooooo.....we've got to make sure that we have the lowest temps of any capital in the world......how about minus 60???????  Is that cold enough for you---------------yep, not kidding............minus 60.............doesn't matter to me.......I do what I do in Houston........don't go out after the mercury hits 30 degrees F....................hey.........I'm an old broad


----------



## LadyCook61

thunder and lightning storm, raining .

update weather , now sunny but still cloudy , change any time.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Hot and humid. Heat index is at 97F already this morning (10:45 am). Lots of bugs....


----------



## expatgirl

still cool, sunny, and gorgeous


----------



## roadfix

Typical Southern California day......warm, sunny, and boring.  
Boring because our weather pattern is not exciting.....it's always the same, day to day.


----------



## expatgirl

come to Houston in the summer if you want to compare boring....heat and humidity ad nauseum...the only excitement is when a tropical storm decides to bear down on us..........it's the weather people, though, who go bananas over it and make it sound far worse than it really is ......Eduord (?) was supposed to come in roaring like a lion  according to their predictions and showed up with a meow.......their weather broadcasts are really getting to be ridiculous..........unfortunately when wolf is cried too many times people are going to quit listening and that might not be wise


----------



## roadfix

I would give up a free filet mignon dinner for some major thundershowers, any day.


----------



## GrantsKat

The weather in Florida is the same as well.....summer or winter(which is more like a warm spring!)
Its overcast now, wish it would storm already


----------



## suziquzie

Well it was all sunny, but I was going to go sit out in the sun for a while and OF COURSE the clouds roll in. 
I give up.


----------



## expatgirl

Wow, roadfix, you sound desperate.........we were in Los Angeles in May for our daughter's college graduation and nearly died from the heat spell that they were having that week.....it was held outside no less..........


----------



## roadfix

expatgirl said:


> Wow, roadfix, you sound desperate.........we were in Los Angeles in May for our daughter's college graduation and nearly died from the heat spell that they were having that week.....it was held outside no less..........


Yes, desperate for some major atmospheric activity so I can cozy up indoors and watch a good movie.  

At least the heat spell we get here are almost always dry heat.
My body usually shuts down with the combo of high heat and humidity.


----------



## LEFSElover

just went out to turn off the waterfall at 9 pm.
76* and lovely


----------



## redkitty

Everybody loves the sunshine!! 

It was gorgeous in SF today, 75 clear and all day sunshine!  Supposed to be a warm beautiful week here!  Yay!


----------



## SizzlininIN

70 degrees, sunny and a cool breeze. This is my kind of weather. Its only suppose to get up to 78 today. All my windows are open and I'm loving it!


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now, sunny and cloudy and not so humid.


----------



## LEFSElover

78*, sunny, not a whisper of wind


----------



## babetoo

hot and a little sticky, almost dark

babe


----------



## roadfix

Very pleasant in Hollywood right now, about 70 degrees.  When I get home from work, I'm grilling.


----------



## LEFSElover

roadfix said:


> Very pleasant in Hollywood right now, about 70 degrees.  When I get home from work, I'm grilling.


I just looked at your image next to your avatar.
Great pix.  Where is that?  Do you collect tequilla?
Are all those yours?
Sorry for getting off subject, glad your weather is gorgeous just over the hill from me where I am.  It's real nice here tonight too. < There back on topic


----------



## roadfix

LEFSElover said:


> I just looked at your image next to your avatar.
> Great pix.  Where is that?  Do you collect tequilla?
> Are all those yours?
> Sorry for getting off subject, glad your weather is gorgeous just over the hill from me where I am.  It's real nice here tonight too. < There back on topic



Over the hill meaning you are in the Valley?  
I live in Silverlake, just minutes north of downtown LA, and very close to Dodger Stadium.  

My wife doesn't really drink at all but loves collecting liquor of all sorts and dressing up the bar and the dining room.  She buys them.  Go figure... ... 
We have special friends who are tequila drinkers so she saves them for them mostly.  I would occasionally join them for shots of tequila.  I prefer wine though...


----------



## LEFSElover

RF, yea, I'm in the Valley, but not _that_ valley.  My cousin lives in SilverLake.
Mine's the really really HOT one.
It's okay, gorgeous here.
Today, so far, it's 72* and fair......
don't know what that means, maybe due to the slight cloudiness in the sky.  very unusual for us, we don't get many clouds here...ever so slight a breeze


----------



## babetoo

hot and muggy, believe it or not had a few drops of, dare i say it, rain.

cloudy off and on all day. oppressive

babe


----------



## deelady

Just started raining cats and dogs! Didn't even know it was coming!


----------



## Lynd

The weather isn't too great over here in South West England. I'm hoping the sun might come out for the weekend. BBQ and beer anyone?


----------



## expatgirl

sunny most of the day and then the skies darkened and a few mm of rain but it was nice to watch when you consider this place is considered arid....in 4 years have only heard thunder once and never have seen lightning.....that's what I do like about Houston....excitement in the thunderstorms as long as a hurricane isn't lurking around the corner........... rain, thunder, lightning, and then blows over


----------



## SizzlininIN

Cloudy and Cool. Its in the low 60's and its suppose to rain off and on today.


----------



## expatgirl

wow.....it's hotter here and we're the coldest capital in the world.....I'd better button up my lip....or it could be minus 40 next week.....


----------



## LEFSElover

73* fair slight breeze scattered flimzy clouds


----------



## roadfix

It'll be very warm and somewhat muggy this afternoon here in L.A.  But it'll be perfect for our group hike tonight.  Not sure where we're hiking to but I'm taking my camera tonight for some cheesy sunset shots.


----------



## LEFSElover

I'm seeing your same clouds RF.
It's probably going to either rain, or just want to.
Probably will be a muggy day later on.


----------



## sattie

Warm and muggy... but PRIMED for RAIN!!!


----------



## roadfix

LEFSElover said:


> I'm seeing your same clouds RF.
> It's probably going to either rain, or just want to.
> Probably will be a muggy day later on.



The only clouds I see from where I'm at are all the way out in BFE....
You must be out in the desert somewhere if you say it might rain....


----------



## LadyCook61

it was sunny this morning and now it is raining 5 pm.


----------



## luvs

it's so dark out here!!


----------



## Aria

*Today, August 14...PERFECT*

The sun is shining, there is a slight breeze, temperature 70.  GRAND
The previous days ..have had a heavy rain shower....sometime during each day.   High humidty and not pleasant. 

TODAY....a super day.  And Dr. Oz says.....15 minutes of sun daily...to get our share of vitamin D.


----------



## sattie

Hot and muggy... but we might get us a little shower!!!!  I love rain!!!  Rain is in the forecast for the next 4 days!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix

luvs said:


> it's so dark out here!!


 
Let me guess.....you don't live in North America.


----------



## luvs

i live in pittsburgh. we're with tempremental weather. now it's sunny.


----------



## redkitty

Gorgeous sunny day in San Francisco....fog is rolling in though so cooler evening as usual!


----------



## roadfix

I miss the bay area.  I loved the way the fog rolled though the GG Bridge during the summer, like clockwork.


----------



## redkitty

roadfix said:


> I miss the bay area.  I loved the way the fog rolled though the GG Bridge during the summer, like clockwork.



Its one of the things I missed the most while I lived in England.  I also called my blog "Home is where the fog is"


----------



## pdswife

80 degrees
warm
sunny
blue sky


----------



## GotGarlic

Right now, it's 78 degrees with a little bit of a breeze. This has been a gorgeous week - except for yesterday, which was overcast and gray, it's been low 80s, low humidity and sunny.


----------



## LadyCook61

early morning fog.


----------



## GrantsKat

its raining!!!!! blah


----------



## suziquzie

It's cold!!!! ok its 56 i think but i left all the windows open and I can't find any socks!!!
sunny tho, going to 85 and dry. perfect!


----------



## sattie

Sweet, sweet rain!!!!  Oh how I missed the sound and smell of rain!


----------



## roadfix

roadfix said:


> It'll be very warm and somewhat muggy this afternoon here in L.A.  But it'll be perfect for our group hike tonight.  Not sure where we're hiking to but I'm taking my camera tonight for some cheesy sunset shots.



Here are some pics from last night's hike.  We hiked to the top of Mt. Hollywood in Griffith Park.

hiking up through the burned out fire zone...






looking west





facing south and looking down at the Griffith Observatory


----------



## roadfix

some more...

downtown LA barely visible at top right





towers at Mt Lee and the Hollywood sign





sunset looking west


----------



## LadyCook61

pouring out .  crazy weather, foggy , then sunny and now raining.


----------



## MsAnya

It's rainy here in Fort Worth, Texas!


----------



## Cooper'sMom

Cooler...thank goodness!!! but a bit muggy.


----------



## babetoo

high 80's, sunshine but still high for here humidity.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

blue sky, white clouds, sunny, and hot.


----------



## roadfix

I rode my bicycle to work today.  Nice cool morning and a bit humid.  On the way in I stopped at Starbucks for coffee and a little posing.
I'll be drenched in sweat on my commute home, I'm sure.


----------



## babetoo

high eighties and sunny

babe


----------



## Alix

90's, sunny and a gentle breeze. We were supposed to be hotter, but I'm happy to have it just like this.


----------



## sattie

A bit humid, primed for rain again.  This has been the coolest weather we have had in a while... I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Lynd

Raining this morning here, and reaalllly dark.


----------



## LPBeier

I think it is raining, but it is also very war, even at this early time in the morning.


----------



## suziquzie

sunny and 65, supposed to be sunny and high 80's all week. 
Right now the breeze in this window next to me is making me FREEZE!


----------



## GrantsKat

Right now its overcast & humid. Im just sitting here watching the weather &  waiting for TS/Hurricane Fay to make its way here....we are in its path


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now , sunny , hot and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## LEFSElover

hotter 'en habaneros in Vegas right now and will continue all day, thank goodness for the pool in the back


----------



## sattie

RAINING!!!!!!  RAINING!!!!  It's RAINING!!!!!!!!  

Sorry... I'm a bit excited about the RAIN!


----------



## Lynd

Hehe! For the first time in days the sun is shining a bit! Oh wait.. Now it's gone!


----------



## miniman

Wet wet wet wet - it has rained every day (sometimes only a little every day for the last week.


----------



## LEFSElover

roadfix said:


> Here are some pics from last night's hike.  We hiked to the top of Mt. Hollywood in Griffith Park.


 Roadfix, I love your pictures, they're beautiful, just beautiful.


sattie said:


> RAINING!!!!!!  RAINING!!!!  It's RAINING!!!!!!!!
> Sorry... I'm a bit excited about the RAIN!


ooooooooooooooooooh, can I come, please please please, I get excited about rain too


----------



## sattie

You sure can!!!!  We have been so rain destitute!!!!  We have a chance for it for the next 5 or 6 days.  And the weather has been soooo much cooler!  It rained really good Thursday evening, then sprinkles here and there.  Then today... been doing nothing but raining since I got up this morning which was around 8 am.  I LOVE the rain and yes, I do get excited when it rains.  I wish there was a bit of thunder to go with it!  Ok, I'm going back to bed now!  LOL!


----------



## LEFSElover

Sattie, where in Texas?  < It's a big state


----------



## roadfix

LEFSElover said:


> Roadfix, I love your pictures, they're beautiful, just beautiful.



Thank you.  Digicams are so tiny and light that I'm able to take mine with me on most outdoor activities.

So, in which valley do you reside in?


----------



## texasgirl

The rain is about here too sattie!! Luck dog, you've gotten more than us this week, lol
We have gotten 2" since last Monday, that's it. I hope we get some good rain today.

LEFSE, if I'm remembering right, sattie is just west of Dallas. I am east of Dallas.


----------



## LEFSElover

texasgirl said:


> The rain is about here too sattie!! Luck dog, you've gotten more than us this week, lol
> We have gotten 2" since last Monday, that's it. I hope we get some good rain today.
> 
> LEFSE, if I'm remembering right, sattie is just west of Dallas. I am east of Dallas.


how often do you two meet for lunch then?  I mean, you're next door neighbors right?

Roadfix, I live in Joshua trees, high desert, hot hot desert "..............where the dear and the "Antelope" play................"


----------



## texasgirl

LEFSElover said:


> how often do you two meet for lunch then? I mean, you're next door neighbors right?
> 
> Roadfix, I live in Joshua trees, high desert, hot hot desert "..............where the dear and the "Antelope" play................"


 
We're probably more like 100+ miles


----------



## roadfix

LEFSElover said:


> Roadfix, I live in Joshua trees, high desert, hot hot desert "..............where the dear and the "Antelope" play................"



Very nice.  I have friends who live out in 29 Palms.
I've bicycled through JT with my camping gear starting from Cottonwood up towards the north entrance and all the way up to Keys View, camping overnight, and back to Cottonwood where I left my vehicle.  It's beautiful up there but the summers are downright hot.


----------



## LEFSElover

_yea, but it's dry heat right?
please will someone pass me some iced T 
_


----------



## sattie

Dang.. .where was I when all this happened?????  Texasgirl is right on the money!  It shows 70% chance of rain for the next serveral days according to weather.com.  Keep it commin Lord!


----------



## luvs

very calm. gentle, subdued sunshine, subtle breeze.


----------



## GrantsKat

VERY windy here......waiting for tropical storm fay to make its way here...should be a few hours & then the downpours & gusts will start


----------



## Lynd

Bit gloomy here still!


----------



## suziquzie

it was hot n sunny but now there's a stray thunderstorm headed at me. 
That works fine, garden was parched today, and it figures I watered..... it's like doing a raindance.


----------



## roadfix

Very pleasant day in LA.  First time in a few weeks where we didn't have to turn on the AC in our shop.  My kinda weather...


----------



## redkitty

The fog is rolling in......so lovely.


----------



## babetoo

seventy four  degrees and sun is starting to go down.

babe


----------



## Lynd

Still gloomy today. I'm jealous of your sun!


----------



## LPBeier

Rain!!!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny, cloudless sky, 51 degrees but will warm up later to about 74-75


----------



## licia

At the moment we are in a sort of holding pattern - not knowing where the storm is going. One says it is going right to us, another says it is going below us and we will only have lots more rain and high winds.  We have everything battened down just in case. I love this weather if there wasn't a threat included.


----------



## sattie

RAIN RAIN RAIN... dark, cloudy... RAINY... wet!  LOVE IT!  And cool!


----------



## roadfix

^^^  I'm moving to Texas.


----------



## sattie

LOL... it is really unusual weather for us.  All June and July, we had this oppresive heat (upper 90s and 100s)... then all the sudden we get this weather.  Much needed rain, cool although humid weather.  

All I can say is that I'm happiest when it is raining.


----------



## babetoo

it is almost dark. the temp is 72. high 80 most of day.

babe


----------



## Lynd

A bit more sunny today


----------



## luvs

beautiful out. weather is balancing out.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a beautiful, sunny 81 degrees outside. Tonight will dine with friends at a restaurant with outdoor seating - can't wait


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its a cloudy out and in the 80's but at least its not humid and muggy. I heard its suppose to rain and I certainly hope so because we desperately need it. Our gras crunches when you walk on it and the plants need a good soaking too.


----------



## babetoo

83 and sunny. was a bit of fog earlier in am. but it burned off by 8 am.

babe


----------



## Lynd

The sun is still shining a bit here, I'm glad it's not raining


----------



## GrantsKat

Pouring, blinding, blowing sheets of rain......wind gusts of 30-40 mph.....front & back yard look like an enormoius swimming pool.....schools closed again...TS Fay PLEASE go away already


----------



## Dina

90 right now but we have 63% humidity...ICK!!!  It really feels like 100 degrees.


----------



## LPBeier

It is sunny but breezy and cool.  Perfect!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 79 degrees.

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Partly cloudy and 19 degrees celcius


----------



## LadyCook61

hot, sunny and cloudy.


----------



## SizzlininIN

high 80's but feels like its in the high 90's....its really muggy. We're going to melt out there today.....oh well I plan to enjoy my day of activities.


----------



## roadfix

It's absolutely pleasant in Los Angeles, 80 degrees tops in the city where I live.


----------



## babetoo

high eighties and sunny. 


babe


----------



## LPBeier

21 (celcius) with a hot breeze!  Glad I am inside with my fans.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cloudy....windy.....Waitin on Fay to arrive


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> 21 (celcius) with a hot breeze! Glad I am inside with my fans.


 
It's always nice to be surrounded by the people that adore you. 


We've actually made three days in a row without rain here along the shores of Lake Erie- Erie, PA. It was raining at night and clearing up... but three days in a row is good for us this summer.  Too bad summer is almost over


----------



## LadyCook61

pacanis said:


> It's always nice to be surrounded by the people that adore you.
> 
> 
> We've actually made three days in a row without rain here along the shores of Lake Erie- Erie, PA. It was raining at night and clearing up... but three days in a row is good for us this summer. Too bad summer is almost over


 Seems like it went by so quickly.  Trees are already starting to turn colors here.


----------



## elaine l

nice sleeping night here.  Yawn.


----------



## luvs

nite-nite, elaine.

mild here. moon lilies bloomed beautifully at my Parents'.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

88 degrees, humidity so thick you could cut it with a knife, it's almost suffocating.....thunder and lightning for the last 4-5 hours.  Da pooches and me, we do not like "electrical" storms.........


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny, hot 86 degrees, humid and cloudy.


----------



## babetoo

89 and sunny                             babe


----------



## deelady

sudden down pour with lots of thunder and lightning....or as my daughter calls it....Boom Boom Boom!


----------



## roadfix

Same ole boring weather in LA.  Sunny, 85, dry, and not a could in the sky.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> It's always nice to be surrounded by the people that adore you.


 
Thanks, Pacanis, I needed that laugh.  But now that it is pouring rain, no fans....would that make them fairweather friends?


----------



## deelady

Originally Posted by *pacanis* 

 
_It's always nice to be surrounded by the people that adore you. 
_


that gave me quite the chuckle too!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

*Sat. Sept. 6*

 It's pouring out , still hot and humid .  Birdbath is overflowing, natural spring pond is getting higher.  The pond is very near the driveway, hopefully it won't overflow.


----------



## babetoo

very hot all day and shows no signs of cooling off.                         babe


----------



## Barbara L

We are in Massachusetts right now.  It was beautiful early this afternoon when we met GB and his family for lunch, but shortly after, it started raining.  Apparently this is from Hanna, moving northward and then to the east later.  It was coming down pretty hard a while ago, and the satellite has gone out about half an hour from the end of my movie (fortunately we have the DVD at home).

Barbara
P.S. It is hard to spell "Hanna" that way, since our granddaughter is Hannah!  LOL


----------



## Katie H

The day began with overcast skies.  Stayed that way until almost 2 p.m. then the sun came out and it was beautiful.  The humidity was nice and the temp never went beyond 70F.  Pretty nice day.


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara L said:


> We are in Massachusetts right now. It was beautiful early this afternoon when we met GB and his family for lunch, but shortly after, it started raining. Apparently this is from Hanna, moving northward and then to the east later. It was coming down pretty hard a while ago, and the satellite has gone out about half an hour from the end of my movie (fortunately we have the DVD at home).
> 
> Barbara
> P.S. It is hard to spell "Hanna" that way, since our granddaughter is Hannah! LOL


 
I had a great niece named Hannah , who died in a car crash in 2005 , she was 10 yrs. old , her mother (my niece was in a coma for a week then died)


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now , it is sunny and mild, some clouds.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ahhhhhhhh Sunshine!!!!! It seems it has been over a week.......


----------



## quicksilver

LC, I'm sorry for your loss. Constant reminders of that are always difficult, no matter how much time passes. When my brother died, the county planted a tree and a plack on a pedestal for him at the county building. As he was cremated, it's bittersweet to pass that tree. It's good to have a momument to say hi to, but sad at the loss.                                                                   

Weather today is 82, heavy and sunny. Another cooker. Whatelse is new?


----------



## LeeAnn

Looks like the threat of the hurricane has passed, it's sunny and warm with some wind today, a little bit of rain still this morning.  Should be about the same for the next few days.


----------



## MexicoKaren

*Beautiful rain....*

Powerful thunder, lightning and rain here...the rain usually comes only in the evening, and cools everything off and freshens the air. I'll miss it - another month or so, and we'll have no more rain until next summer.


----------



## babetoo

once again very very warm here and sunny,                                      babe


----------



## Barbara L

MexicoKaren said:


> Powerful thunder, lightning and rain here...the rain usually comes only in the evening, and cools everything off and freshens the air. I'll miss it - another month or so, and we'll have no more rain until next summer.


I love a good thunder storm!  Thunder and heavy rain lull me right to sleep.

I don't like to drive in it though!

Barbara


----------



## MexicoKaren

Barbara L. said:
			
		

> I love a good thunder storm!  Thunder and heavy rain lull me right to sleep.
> 
> I don't like to drive in it though!


Oh, it is so lovely to fall asleep listening to the rain....no, we never drive in it if we can help it. Once got caught in a downpour so bad that everyone just pulled off the road until it slowed down. No visibility at all.


----------



## quicksilver

Well, it climbed up to the mid to high 90s, but I actually went to the beach with 'the beast' (doggie) who destroyed 2 coconuts, in about 2 hours. The Gulf was like bath water. A/C still running 24/7. But after just walking 'the beast', there's a slight breeze, and not too humid. I can take that.


----------



## Dove

*This is Sunday 9:45 PM. it is still 92* and the a/c is still on. Low humidity so that is a good thing. But on the other hand it is like putting your head into a hot oven...lol we have been 103* for the past couple of days. They say we are going to cool down this coming week to 90+ ...a cool down to me is 70*.

Barbara, have James check the wear and tare on your tires..;-)*


----------



## Barbara L

Marge, I'm surprised we're not riding on the rims by now!

Barbara


----------



## Sparkly77

Here in Melboure Australia it's a sunny Spring day, 14 degrees celcius (sorry, 57.2 farenheit, had to google that).  What a shame I'm too sick with a cold to go and enjoy the sunshine .


----------



## Barbara L

Sparkly77 said:


> ...What a shame I'm too sick with a cold to go and enjoy the sunshine .


I hate when that happens!  Sometimes when I have a cold, I like to go lie in the sun for a little while (not long enough to burn).  I say I'm baking my cold away.  lol

Barbara


----------



## Sparkly77

Barbara L said:


> I hate when that happens! Sometimes when I have a cold, I like to go lie in the sun for a little while (not long enough to burn). I say I'm baking my cold away. lol
> 
> Barbara


 
Good idea!


----------



## babetoo

high 80's all day. still very warm this evening. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Thunder and lightning and rain .... lightning was so close , it startled me !


----------



## sattie

Low 80's, cool, wet, and cloudy.... I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Lynd

It was pouring it down this morning here, I was soaked from the door to the car! Now it's just grey outside again.


----------



## babetoo

87 and sunny

babe


----------



## LEFSElover

clear blue skies but windier than Samuel outside, I'm about to blow over, just call me Tallullah Blowhead


----------



## luvs

looks like september.... i need my blanket!!!


----------



## Barb L.

Getting chilly at the campground - only 66'- now down to 42' tonight !!


----------



## suziquzie

Go home Barb, it's too cold for campin'!!! 

54 and still dark now. going to be cloudy and 70 and windy today, then rain all night. 
That's ok, we need it.


----------



## Lynd

The sun is shining a little today, I had brought my coat out with me because it was grey in the morning again


----------



## LEFSElover

70° still dark, crazy windy


----------



## LadyCook61

Cool, sunny and cloudless

boy how fast the sky changes, lots of clouds now but still sunny.


----------



## babetoo

74 and sunny. i think there is a nip of fall in the air          babe


----------



## luvs

september arrived today fer us. gloomy, though another month closer to my beloved snow angels...


----------



## babetoo

70 degrees and night is coming on


babe


----------



## Lynd

a little sunny again today, lets hope the suns stays for the weekend


----------



## Redneck Charger

Sunny and cool right now.. Not much of a summer.. rained most of it.. But at least it's sunny right now..


----------



## babetoo

66 degrees and dark. was overcast through out the day. no air condtioner on at all today.                                                                         babe


----------



## Anau

It's in the 80's breezy and humid right now. But here's our forcast for Friday:

"Hurricane conditions expected. Showers and thunderstorms. Lows around 80. Inland...northeast winds 50 to 65 mph with gusts to around 85 mph in the evening becoming northwest and increasing to 60 to 80 mph with *gusts to around 105 mph* after midnight. Chance of rain 90 perecent in the evening increasing to near 100 percent after midnight.

I'm in Austin now, just hope the house will be OK.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

It's hot here in San Antonio right now, too. But I'm really getting scared of Ike hitting tomorrow about this time. My mom lives in Houston and won't leave her pets so she's staying put. She doesn't live in one of the zip codes that authorities said should evacuate and it's too late now, anyway. The highways are bumper-to-bumper. I'm hoping my little house on the coast will be OK, too, but am more worried about my mom.


----------



## Lynd

the weather going on and off at the moment, the worse is when its raining but its still very humid


----------



## LadyCook61

It's chilly, overcast, raining on and off ,  suppose to have thunderstorms all weekend.   I guess we can't have the yard sale this weekend.  My township requires a permit only for the weekend, $5 and it is hard to plan what weekend to do it , weather is so unstable.


----------



## Lynd

It's sunny again here now, yay


----------



## Green Lady

It's 68 and raining here.


----------



## texasgirl

It is 83 now and cloudy. Tomorrow will be interesting though. Waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Alix

Thinking of you texasgirl (and the rest of you in Texas as Ike nears), stay safe. 

Our weather is cool and overcast. Its thinking about raining but I think the thunderstorms last night might have been all we are going to get for a while.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I'm getting really nervous now - Ike is a monster. I've been watching Surfside beach (where I spent much of my time as a teen) disappear under water. My mom is in Houston. I know I won't be sleeping tonight so I guess I'll be hanging here with whoever is up.


----------



## Anau

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm getting really nervous now - Ike is a monster. I've been watching Surfside beach (where I spent much of my time as a teen) disappear under water. My mom is in Houston. I know I won't be sleeping tonight so I guess I'll be hanging here with whoever is up.


 
I know, my parents live in Friendswood where I grew up and they were under a mandatory evacuation. I can't believe how flooded everything is already....it hasn't even started raining really. 

It's so nice to have channell 11's live coverage online (at News Video On Demand | KHOU.com | News for Houston, Texas)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Anau said:


> I know, my parents live in Friendswood where I grew up and they were under a mandatory evacuation. I can't believe how flooded everything is already....it hasn't even started raining really.
> 
> It's so nice to have channell 11's live coverage online (at News Video On Demand | KHOU.com | News for Houston, Texas)


Wow, thank you so much for that link, Anau!


----------



## MexicoKaren

The news coverage on Ike looks very scary - FM, I hope your Mom is spared any fear or trouble. I understand her not being willing to leave her pets; I would probably (foolishly) do the same. Hope you are all safe and sound. Please stay in touch if you can and let us know.


----------



## babetoo

69 degrees, over cast earlier today, mild and sunny rest of day.


----------



## luvs

so dagnabbin humid we atill need air-conditioning in pennsylvania.


----------



## dave the baker

It is, or was almost 80 today, low humidity, gorgeous sky and incredible light, which says it all for San Diego.  By the way, what is rain?

Dave


----------



## Barb L.

Rain - its been raining here at the campground since Friday !!!! - going stir crazy -   Temp is only 64 f, windy - yuck-o!!! Need my sun !!!


----------



## JoeV

Heavy overcast, hot & humid. Rain will miss us, but the entire LP of Michigan is being deluged with rain. Never saw so much rain in one place. The remnants of Ike are retaining their shape and hammering every place it moves thru.


----------



## expatgirl

It's been sunny and beautiful here......unfortunately, my home area in the states didn't fare as well..........the eye of Hurricane Ike passed directly over them........my son and his family take care of our home and he commented that I wouldn't believe the damage.....it may be weeks before they have power.....luckily we are able to keep in contact with him because I had bought a generator 3 years ago online when another hurricane had been predicted.......not been necessary to use it until now......at least the fridge and freezer work and we can maintain internet contact with them


----------



## deelady

crazy....we have trees falling all around my house and we just got our power back after a couple of hours!We have warnings till midnight


----------



## deelady

ok.....hours of no power I should not be complaining!!


----------



## Constance

The remnants of Ike went through our area today, where it met a cold front coming in from the north. The biggest part of the rain went a little north of us, but we had a lot of wind, and there are trees down, houses and cars smashed, and several areas without power. 

Sadly, one of my dear old friends, one of the ancient oaks in our woods, had the top taken out of it.  I hope he can come back from this. I don't know what to do about it...the top was caught in the branches of the surrounding trees, so it didn't come down. It's not a clean break, either...part of it is still connected and the rest is splintered. These trees are over 150' tall. It would cost a fortune to get a tree trimmer up there.


----------



## babetoo

right now it is 78 and sunny. 

babe


----------



## mikki

warm, humid and very windy. Hoping we keep our power. hope everyone in ikes path is staying safe.


----------



## suziquzie

rain rain go away..... 
2 afternoons in a row now. I get home from work and it rains until bed. 
 
Oh well, we need it.


----------



## dave the baker

My sis in Houston and her DH made it through allright, thank goodness.  They were on the "good" sign of town that got hit last.  No power, trees down and all other kinds of bad things, but they were ready with ice, water, batteries and etc.  Not the first time for them.  Plywood in front saved windows but cleanup is going to take awhile.  Probably no power for the better part of a month.  We feel really sorry for all the folks affected by the storms and hope everything will be all right.  Our prayers are with all.


----------



## Lynd

rainy and horrible here!


----------



## babetoo

89 and sunny


----------



## Lynd

still cold here, it's meant to get brighter hopefully!


----------



## LadyCook61

cold , 52 degrees, suppose to warm up to 71.  Foggy .


----------



## dave the baker

Sunny in San Diego, but it's going to get hot today.  High 80's - nice day for the beach.


----------



## expatgirl

if I closed my eyes, and knew that I wasn't where I was, I'd swear that I was in Houston......rainy and humid........I just know what's around the corner though........


----------



## luvs

it's crisp & clear.


----------



## babetoo

same old calif. weather 85 and sunny lol


----------



## pdswife

it can't decide if it's going to go blue or stay gray... somewhere in between


----------



## Dina

Thankfully it cooled down to 83.  We sure needed some nicer weather.


----------



## Lynd

It's a little sunny today, thankfully! Still cold though.


----------



## LeeAnn

It's 65 right now, been getting these much cooler nights.  Supposed to be about 70-75 today, we'll see.  That will be perfect if so.


----------



## babetoo

85 and sunny

babe


----------



## falcontook

Its 71 degrees, expecting 86 in the afternoon and a cool 70 at night....gotta love California's weather =)


----------



## LEFSElover

well usually I do Falcontook but here.........................it's 106 and muggidocous, sheeshe, I should'a stayed in Kauai


----------



## dave the baker

High 80's and humid, but not for long.  A low pressure front is coming and bringing nicer temps.


----------



## smoke king

Picture perfect-80 degrees, humidity moderate, not a cloud in the sky-

Grilling burgers tonite!!!


----------



## dave the baker

Go, King, Go!


----------



## LeeAnn

56 degrees right now, a high of 65 - kids are wearing coats to school today - it's cold standing out waiting for the bus.


----------



## suziquzie

60 something now, gonna be 83? windy tho.


----------



## mikki

45 right now, gonna get to 75 today.alreay looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## dave the baker

Very cool right now - heavy marine layer (fog off the ocean which 9s about 7 miles west as the crow flies).  Once it burns off (probably about noon) it will get about 85 or even higher.


----------



## LEFSElover

so far today, it's gorgeous, hope it stays like this.
fortunately for us, I moved the plants to the lawn area while we were gone, otherwise, I'd have come home to dead patio plants like in the past...


----------



## dave the baker

burned off already.  gonna get warm today, but lovely.

The most affectionate creature in the world is a wet dog. - Ambrose Bierce


----------



## sattie

It is beautiful!!!  Perfect weather.... low 80s and sunny with a slight breeze!


----------



## babetoo

83 and sunny. only had fog for about an hour this am. most always means that the day will be hot.


----------



## dave the baker

Yeah.  Fog went away while we were having breakfast in Rancho Penaquitos.  Foggy when we went in IHOP, clear when we left.  DPD (dear puppy dog) already snoozing in the shade.


----------



## Cath4420

I just had to get on here and tell you we are basking in 34 degree heat (90F) for the first time in 6 months.  Beautiful blue sky, slight breeze and great beach weather.  Goodbye winter, hello bbqs, cold beer and beef.  Now this is the aussie lifestyle we love!!!


----------



## LeeAnn

Another cool day here.  53 now and a high of 68 - we'll see.  Kids and I are just doing things around the house, maybe see if we can find a couple of yard sales - we need some furniture.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Woke up to about 75 degrees (4am), the high for today should only reach about 88 degrees, nice and sunny. The humidity has been kinda low which is nice for a change, but that's suppose to change monday or tuesday.


----------



## dave the baker

About 56 F when I got up at 6:30; now the sun's out and it's hotting up - probably get to low 80's today in the inland valleys and only low 70's at the shore a few miles west of here.


----------



## Barb L.

Beautiful sunny 77 F - my kinda of weather, not too warm.


----------



## babetoo

71 and sunny


----------



## roadfix

It is an absolute oven here in LA today.  It actually feels like 350 degrees when you step out.


----------



## Barbara L

The high was 75 today and it is now 74.  

Barbara


----------



## deelady

threatening to rain all day but nothing so far, pretty chilly though.


----------



## Barbara L

I can't wait for it to cool off a little.  I love fall weather!

Barbara


----------



## deelady

well it definately is looking and feeling like Fall!


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> It is an absolute oven here in LA today. It actually feels like 350 degrees when you step out.


 

here in escondido as well.  94 degrees at almost five in evening. it is supposed to cool off the next few days. that is if  you call cooler in the 80's


----------



## deelady

babetoo said:


> here in escondido as well. 94 degrees at almost five in evening. it is supposed to cool off the next few days. that is if you call cooler in the 80's


 

Yeah.....I don't miss that so much!


----------



## luvs

october weather...rain with snow & shivers!!!


----------



## Lynan

It is a beautiful spring day here and I am having new seasons asparagus for lunch right now, with some foaming hollandaise. Naughty but nice!

Long live springtime! Now I await the first proper strawberries, not the nasty hothouse ones from Australia.


----------



## roadfix

^^^ I'd like to cycle tour through NZ one day...


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold 45 degrees ! very windy too.  Feels cold enough to start up the coal stove for heat.


----------



## expatgirl

It's beautiful here today.........sunny and cool.......the few trees that are here have turned colors.......I know that it's going to be very cold soon.........ugh........


----------



## suziquzie

hmmmmm KZ sounds like MN.....
 
'cept I have a few clouds today.


----------



## babetoo

sizzling hot 91


----------



## deelady

it said 54 about an hour ago when I went to the store for here


----------



## Uncle Bob

Gawjus...jus Gawjus !!!! Been outside most of the day Campfire cooking....It's Gawjus out there........


----------



## dave the baker

was supposed to have cooled off here today, but I just had to turn on the air again.  Maybe tomorrow- - - Saturday for sure (I hope I hope) got to take the puppy to the vet now; another $100 I suppose.


----------



## luvs

~shivering~ . it's at least 50 below 0.


----------



## dave the baker

My son's in northern Akaska and it's nowhere near that.  Are you on the moon?


----------



## babetoo

it has cooled off a bit. 70 degrees . hope it goes a bit lower for great sleeping temptures.


----------



## dave the baker

cooling off just great, and tomorrow wil be much cooler - finally!


----------



## Barbara L

It's 50 degrees F. right now (3:30 a.m.).

Barbara


----------



## mikki

It's 48 here cloudy. It's been raining since yesterday morning, the sun is finally trying to poke through the clouds.


----------



## dave the baker

60 and sunny at the moment (7:30).  forecast high is 78; we'll see.......


----------



## LadyCook61

cold enough to fire up the coal stove , which we use for heating the house.


----------



## dave the baker

Wow!  We'll be heading for S. Winconsin in about two weeks.  Hope it's chilly there.  Be nice to dig out a sweater and jacket again.  Probably won't turn on the furnace till Jan or Feb, but we're always looking for an excuse to make a fire in the fireplace....


----------



## LibraryLady

wet

LL


----------



## babetoo

a little cooler here, today. 77 degrees and murkey sunshine


----------



## elaine l

fire in the fireplace today.  Brisk fall day.  Nice


----------



## pdswife

gray
cool
wet


----------



## dave the baker

Thought it was always wet in Washington. (LOL)  20 miles south of Babe it's partly cloudy (not much) with a nice, cool breeze.  'Bout 79 - 80.  What a relief from very high 90's and humidity!  Looking forward to even cooler weekend!


----------



## LibraryLady

dave the baker said:


> Thought it was always wet in Washington...



Contrary to popular belief we do have 4 seasons!

Warm and wet
Getting cool and wet
Cool and wet
Getting warm and wet



LL


----------



## dave the baker

Yeah!  I lived there for a couple of years when I was a kid (whenever that was) and that's how I remember it; but beautiful, too.


----------



## mikki

bright sunny day, 62 degrees. we got a good frost last night


----------



## roadfix

cool, gloomy, nice!


----------



## babetoo

68 and cloudy, maybe rain later. good day to make brownies.


----------



## LadyCook61

cold! The water in the birdbath froze during the night.  Time to bring that bird bath inside.  I use a plastic one for the cold weather, cheaper to replace if it cracks.


----------



## dave the baker

Going to be mid 80's today.  Took DW to airport about 5 am and it was only about 47 but will be quite nice when I pick her up at 5:30.  Perhaps supper downtown, maybe on the Embarcadero.


----------



## LEFSElover

going to be  a gorgeous day here.
no wind, so far, mild in temp, so far it's 66.
clear skies, but that's normal.
very few clouds where I live, ever...


----------



## dave the baker

LEFSElover - couldn't be better.  We did a complete study of where we wanted to retire to - guess what?  SoCal - right where we are.  We might move to the shore soon, but that's the only move we'll make.


----------



## Candeez

It´s gone cloudy. It´s about 78 degs today. It´s going to rain. You can feel it in the air. I´m in Spain.


----------



## roadfix

It's already hot.  It'll be about 90 in LA today.
Eventually, when I retire, I'm getting the heck out of SoCal and look for some small town alpine living...


----------



## dave the baker

Candeez - Does the rain in Spain stay mainly on the plain?   (Sorry - I just couldn't resist. LOL)


----------



## babetoo

95 and sunny


----------



## dave the baker

94 here, and sunny, too.  It could get considerably cooler and I wouldn't complain.


----------



## babetoo

the evening is here and it is still 79 degrees.


----------



## LeeAnn

Right now here in the Hamptons it's about 63, says it's supposed to get to low 70's today.  It's raining beautifully!!!  Just like WA - of which I miss SO much!  I love these gray, wet days here.


----------



## LadyCook61

Raining, and slightly warm.
weather changed to sunny and warm.. crazy.


----------



## GrantsKat

VERY foggy and humid, they are calling for some bad storms this afternoon


----------



## babetoo

a bit cooler than yesterday, 83 and sunny


----------



## LadyCook61

In E. Pa, the weather was nice , sunny and warm at 75 degrees.


----------



## babetoo

it is 57 here. i am having chills and fever and am freezing. east winds on their way. already several fires here in so. cal.


----------



## dave the baker

40 early this am.  Warmed up to low 70's and now getting cooler.  Winds not bad, yet.  Supposed to be a lot warmer Monday, and windier, too.  Hope not, but we'll take what we can get.  Right, Babe?  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## babetoo

it is 75 here, i am cold but it might just be because i am sick. dr. tomorrow. the wind has blown here a little but nothing like the predicted , at least not yet.


----------



## luvs

83 earler!!! not october-like. well, now like 52 since it's later.


----------



## dave the baker

Check the national news; we're on fire again. LA, Riverside, Camp Pendelton, Oceanside.


----------



## expatgirl

Well, I'd swear that I was living in a city called Houston, Kazakhstan.  It is very cool, breezy, and rainy........we were sweating a few days ago.......the sky is cloudy and overcast .........perfect day to make a big pot of stew or soup!


----------



## babetoo

southern calif. has rain. been yucky all day, some really hard showers. it is 55 now. need to put electric blanket on bed, i guess.


----------



## dave the baker

Nice and rainy all day; getting real cool tonight - love it!  Had a nice fire in the fireplace, real comfortable.


----------



## pacanis

The first snowfall of the year. It usually doesn't stick, but this time we got enough that it did. Everyone has been complaining about the roads and cars in the ditches. I've just been complaining...... too early for winter. All this is going to do is make the ground mucky when it melts off.
A quick pic off the back porch and out the front window.


----------



## sattie

Awesome pacanis!!! Well the weather here looks like pacanis' except without the snow.  It is cool and dreary.


----------



## dave the baker

Lovely here, high should be around 69, sunny and blue skys


----------



## quicksilver

79, and raining strawberries (my idea of a perfect day)
It's 79, breezy and low humidity.
2 neighbors that are snowbirds still aren't here and the rest are at work. Quiet as an early Sunday morning, on a Monday.
Perfect!


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold and windy , very cloudy.


----------



## pacanis

dave the baker said:


> Lovely here, high should be around 69, sunny and blue skys


 
I feel for ya Dave..... no fireplace tonight?


----------



## quicksilver

That's cuddle weather, LC! Fire in the fireplace?


----------



## LadyCook61

quicksilver said:


> That's cuddle weather, LC! Fire in the fireplace?


 I cuddle with my cats  The coal stove has been on since late Oct.  We use it exclusively for heating.


----------



## LPBeier

It is FINALLY not raining here.  It isn't doing anything else either (sun, snow, etc.), but at least things can dry out a bit!


----------



## quicksilver

The one thing I miss - definately not the gray (I think I would have been a good candidate for that science thing for mood and light sensativity) is the smell of decaying leaves. 
I love that smell!


----------



## roadfix

Absolutely awesome weather here this morning.  I don't know what else to say...


----------



## miniman

We have had rain to day - light rain, spot rain, showers, heavy rain and any other kind of rain. A bit windy as well - all adding up to a miserable day.


----------



## Alix

Pacanis YUCK! Stay in the house and keep your feet warm. Too stinking early for snow. Bleah.


----------



## pacanis

I've been doing just fine sitting here watching it snow/sleet, Alix.... I have no intention of going outside until I need to (lol). I may have to invest in one of those little ventless gas fireplaces to brighten up days like this. They catch my eye everytime I pick up something at the plumbing/heating shop. I just don't know which room I would want it in.....


----------



## expatgirl

drizzly..........gray........not cold.........hubby told me I left KZ just at the right time.......as snow has come for a visit...........probably will be there until the end of March...........


----------



## babetoo

65 and sunny, we could use more rain.


----------



## Katie H

Day began sunny and about 27F.  Warmed up to about 50F and clouded over.  Right now just kinda grey and boring-looking.  Supposed to get rain sometime within the next 24 hours.

Lots of leaves fell during the night and the rain will remove more.  Guess I'm done sitting on the front porch.


----------



## cara

It's raining cats and dogs - I'll be off for the tub...


----------



## LadyCook61

overcast and cold.


----------



## Wart

Snowing.

Snowed yesterday.

Snowing today.

Calling for snow tomorrow.

And I have a job interview 150 miles away in western PA tomorrow ... calling for snow there, too.... Yee Haw!

Heading that way tonight.


----------



## homecook

Coooollllldddd!!!! They're calling for snow by this afternoon and all day tomorrow and by Saturday morning we should have about 12-18 inches on the ground. I love living in the "snow belt".

Barb


----------



## Mel!

Apparently, a half meter of snow is going to fall here in Bavaria over the next few days.


----------



## JohnL

Sunny here with some clouds, 43 degrees. I like it!


----------



## DramaQueen

*Sunny and very warm here in Vegas.  Temps are still in the high 70's.  No rain in sight forever.  Geez.   Looks like we'll probably be eating Thanksgiving dinner on the patio.  It just ain't right. *


----------



## smoke king

DramaQueen said:


> *Sunny and very warm here in Vegas.  Temps are still in the high 70's.  No rain in sight forever.  Geez.   Looks like we'll probably be eating Thanksgiving dinner on the patio.  It just ain't right. *



High today of 30 degrees-dropping to 10 degrees overnight. Wish we were having Thanksgiving at your house DQ!!!


----------



## AuntieV

We had an ice storm overnight and more is expected off and on all day today.


----------



## LPBeier

Cold and wants to rain but I keep giving mean stares and I think they are afraid of me!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I guess my stares weren't mean enough.  I have to go out in 5 minutes and the rain just started.


----------



## Lefty7887

It has gotten very cold the last two days up here with a raw wind and temps just into the 30s.  The wind chill this morning had to be in the single digits.  I am going to make some comfort food if this keeps up.  BTW snow Monday and Teusday.


----------



## babetoo

sunny, in 70's. almost always we have thanksgiving around the pool. we are so spoiled


----------



## DramaQueen

smoke king said:


> High today of 30 degrees-dropping to 10 degrees overnight. Wish we were having Thanksgiving at your house DQ!!!


 
*As you may or may not know, I'm from Michigan.  They have ton of snow there right now.  While the weather here is gorgeous, no one gets it that it has to SNOW for it to really be Thankgiving Day, and Christmas?  Well, that's a whole other sad story.    Like I said, it just ain't right.  *


----------



## dave the baker

T'were a loverly day - downtown San Diego was sunny but nice and cool - maybe 70 at the most.  Tomorrow perhaps a degree or two higher.


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> T'were a loverly day - downtown San Diego was sunny but nice and cool - maybe 70 at the most. Tomorrow perhaps a degree or two higher.


 

about the same here in escondido, dave. beautiful day


----------



## suziquzie

It's cold, very cold. This is when I begin my annual "why do I still live here?!?!" self-questioning....
High was 23 today. wind chills in the single digits. 
Supposed to get down to 3 tonight. Maybe 5.
That's even colder than normal for here on the tundra. 
(sigh)


----------



## LPBeier

Rain, rain and would you believe more rain!


----------



## sattie

Chilly, windy and clear.


----------



## homecook

It's snowing to beat the band! It's also thundering which truly amazes me while the snow is coming down. My dd who lives way east of us was driving home from bowling tonight and only going 30mph on the freeway. It was a good night to stay in in front of the fireplace.

Barb


----------



## dave the baker

Suziquzie:  That's the same question I asked myself after moving to so cal, after so many years on the high plains: "Why did I put up with it for all those years"?  I guess we just take for granted that's how it is and resign ourselves to living through it.  I recall one particulary rough winter back in the early 80's.  Snow was piled seven or eight feet high on either side of the streets and for a period of twenty one days the daytime high never got over zero.  I found myself actually getting used to it as the norm.  Scary.  Thats when I decided enough was enough.  Granted, it did take a while for eveything to fall in place so I could move, but move I did.  Not all of us can, or should, otherwise the continent would tip sideways and we'd all fall off the edge!  As I think back on it, I remember I had an opportunity to move to Hawaii and turned it down because it didn't have percipible seasons.  How foolish the young are!  About a year or so ago, some of my in-laws decided to move back to Rhinelander, WI (way north) from Phoenix.  It wasn't six months and they were back "home".
Anyway, we are where we are unless we consiciously do something about it.  Forgive me for waxing philosophical this evening..............


----------



## texasgirl

Clear and cold. 34, windchill 27. I love winter!! hehe


----------



## Katie H

Cold as a witch's boobies in a brass bra here.  Wind blowing at between 15 and 25 mph, too.  Temp at the moment is 23F, so the wind is making it, uh, chilly.  My poor outside kitties.  Hope they're in their light bulb-warmed shelter on the front porch.

Clear with bright blue sky though and the weather report is for not much above the high 30s for the day.  Guess I'd better wear a coat today.


----------



## Nicahawk

It's 13 degrees outside with very little wind. Hope I had enough antifreeze in everything.


----------



## cara

snow...... I hate snow.... in November


----------



## roadfix

warm, low 80's, nice...


----------



## SunnyFL

*Beautiful!*

70s and gorgeous here in Tampa, FL.  Getting down in the 50s tonight.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 80 in so. ca.


----------



## attie

At the time of posting, 6.30am Saturday here, it's 26C [79F] 86% humidity, hot North winds @ 32klm [20mph] coming down from the Equator so the Monsoon season is about to start. 
Some pretty horrendous storms already with more forecasted, yesterday one town closeby had hail stones 7" in diameter so I hope we don't get anything like that.


----------



## Katie H

Ooh!  The witch has her brass bra on again.  It's 32F right now with winds blowin' like a mad bandit again.  The water dish for the outside kitties has been frozen all day.  I've emptied/broken it up several times.

Supposed to get to 17F tonight, not including wind.  After tonight and tomorrow we're supposed to get a warm up.  Just clear and cold here.


----------



## deelady

26 F right now here and suppose to go to 19F tonight....off and on flurries all day.


----------



## roadfix

Geez.....I'm glad I don't live in the mid west....


----------



## deelady

Well I just returned from L.A......and lets just say I am still clearing out my lungs!! LOL
J/k....but its true I don't miss the smog...lived in it my whole life!!


----------



## SierraCook

33 degrees F.  with crystal clear skies.  It has been cold in the morning.  This morning it was 19 degrees F.  But the daytime has been warming up into the 40's.


----------



## smoke king

19 degrees in Nebraska right now-though during the day its been warming up into....the 19's!!


----------



## sattie

I was gonna complain how cold it is here in the DFW area of Texas, but I see the few posts before me kinda puts me to shame!

But it is cold!  Suppose to freeze tonight!


----------



## roadfix

Weather over here is nice. In fact, I did some carne asada a couple of hours ago on the charcoal grill. That was about 10pm this evening. 
(last night, by the time you read this)...


----------



## dave the baker

Lows in the forty's at night but warming up to the low 70's during the day.  The temp falls fast after sundown, though.  Air you can really breathe.


----------



## pacanis

Lake effect snow. Temps dropping into the twenties.


----------



## homecook

We got a couple inches of snow last night.....lake effect. It's about 23 degrees with a windchill of 10. It's chilly here! lol

Barb


----------



## lifesaver

it's been cold and breezy. it's right now 21 degrees out doors. i stay in the house because i don't like cold.


----------



## deelady

19 degrees with flurries.....how is it we are colder that some of you...odd.

I'm suppose to be going to the post office to mail off SIL gift....hmm not sounding very appealing right now (thats me with my scarf...not a ninja!)


----------



## pacanis

Maybe it is already in the twenties, but it doesn't feel like it.
It's a "humid cold"... (lol)


----------



## pacanis

Son of a gun, it's 25. It doesn't feel like it, to me.
It might to these guys across the road tying grape vines back up.


----------



## Katie H

It's 23F and calm...finally the winds have subsided.  Partly cloudy and the high today is supposed to be right at freezing.  Supposed to be like this for the next several days.  I'll be chipping the outside kitties' water dish several times a day so they can have their water.


----------



## dave the baker

My son came down from Alaska Monday for a doctor's appointment here in San Diego; it was in the low 80's.  He went back Wednesday PM to a high of 5!  I won't even mention the low.  What a shock to the system!!!


----------



## Lisar

Today it is 61 outside right now a little cloudy but its nice. I live in North Florida so 61 is a bit chilly for us.


----------



## Dove

*When we lived in North Florida it got pretty dog gone cold ...Jacksonville and Pensacola
It is 9 PM here in Northern Ca. and it is pretty cool..42*.*


----------



## babetoo

southern California , temp is 80, and bright sunshine. we are so spoiled.


----------



## mikki

We are getting the lake effect snow they promised and it's 28 degrees.


----------



## deelady

28 degrees and lots of snow!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing hard at the moment.


----------



## pdswife

chilly and gray.  No rain yet though!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Snow on the ground, very windy, and very cold.


----------



## Lefty7887

First snow of the season today.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sunshine 46* now --- 53* High today ----37* low tonight.


----------



## SierraCook

Cold, the low was 11 degrees F.  The lowest temp. so far this fall.  It has warmed up into the mid 30's.


----------



## LPBeier

Cold (or cool compared to the rest of you....except Dave the Baker!), sunny and clear.  About an hour ago it was completely socked in with fog, but that has burned off to reveal a beautiful blue sky !


----------



## suziquzie

Let it snow let it snow let it snow.....
But only until about 8pm please when DH goes to work to drive all night. 
 
I think it's only 18 degrees, getting about 2 inches, its almost over.


----------



## pacanis

Low twenties. Wind gusts. Zero chill factor.
This is a _cold_ cold.


----------



## roadfix

I'm working.

It's cloudy and cool.  70 degrees.  Brrrrrr.....


----------



## suziquzie

I'll trade "brrrrrrrrrr"s with you any day roadfix.


----------



## roadfix

suziquzie said:


> I'll trade "brrrrrrrrrr"s with you any day roadfix.



I think I feel the brrrrr's because I've been running around in shorts and t-shirt all day.


----------



## babetoo

62 degrees and weak on and off sunshine


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> I think I feel the brrrrr's because I've been running around in shorts and t-shirt all day.


 
So have I.
They were the first "layer"


----------



## dave the baker

Was cloudy and cool - low to mid 60's.  Now dark, with a few Christmas lights.


----------



## RobsanX

13°, just stopped snowing, about 1" accumulation. Par for the course...


----------



## Barbara L

Right now it is 31 degrees F.  It is supposed to get down to 22 degrees during the night.

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

Barbara, I didn't realize it got that cold this early in SC.  Wow!  You're not in the mountains, so you must be getting rougher weather than usual????


----------



## suziquzie

21 degrees, snow approaching. AGAIN.
Got 2 inches yesterday, supposed to get about 5 overnight. 
Yay.


----------



## pacanis

It's supposed to get up to fifty and rain all day here tomorrow....
This after low twenties yesterday and low thirties today. Stupid weather.


----------



## babetoo

58 and overcast


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> It's supposed to get up to fifty and rain all day here tomorrow....
> This after low twenties yesterday and low thirties today. Stupid weather.



Hey, pacanis, why are you stealing our weather?  Just about the same here.  Even a prediction of thunderstorms.  Sheesh!  It's 52 F here right now and it's 6 p.m.

Next, rain/snow tomorrow and Wednesday, then colder again.


----------



## dave the baker

Just after 5 here - dark and overcast - mid fifties - gonna to light a fire tonight, just for the comfort of it.


----------



## PieSusan

rain, sleet and ice storms


----------



## babetoo

69 and sunny


----------



## homecook

50 degrees and rain, rain, rain. Tomorrow it's going back down to the 30's. Yuck!!

Barb


----------



## Uncle Bob

A nice balmy 72* --- Some light rain --- Under a Tornado Watch -- Tornado Warings across the River in Louisiana Now ---- Gonna be a bumpy ride for the next 12 hours or so....


----------



## ronjohn55

Cold and rainy. Possible snow tonight. 

Would rather be back in the great white north where we spent the weekend. This is what we woke up to Friday morning, and it kept coming down....


----------



## LPBeier

Pouring, cold and windy.


----------



## pacanis

Yep. Been pouring here ALL day, too. So I guess watching the movie The River kind of fit right in. Maybe I can find Hard Rain on the tube next (lol).
At least it melted the sheet of ice I woke up to this morning.


----------



## pacanis

ronjohn55 said:


> Cold and rainy. Possible snow tonight.
> 
> Would rather be back in the great white north where we spent the weekend. This is what we woke up to Friday morning, and it kept coming down....


 
Looks like Peek n Peak ski resort Ronjohn, but then, all ski resorts pretty much look the same


----------



## sattie

Just got really cold and windy at noon today... possible snow and sleet tonight.  Looks like another work from home day tomorrow!


----------



## pdswife

cold 
gray
rain


----------



## marigeorge

Cold and snowy....enough to cover the ground....don't think it is going to amount to more than that.


----------



## RobsanX

26°, it's stopped snowing, but we had about 6-8 inches...


----------



## suziquzie

It's
Just
COLD
!
July yet?


----------



## dave the baker

WHAT A DAY!  I can't beleive it's two weeks before christmas.  Shorts and tee shirts.  Flowers.  Mid to upper 70's and not a cloud in the sky.  Wee doggie wants to go to the park for a scamper.  So does me!


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> WHAT A DAY! I can't beleive it's two weeks before christmas. Shorts and tee shirts. Flowers. Mid to upper 70's and not a cloud in the sky. Wee doggie wants to go to the park for a scamper. So does me!


 

it is great !!! i love living here and would not want to live anywhere else. 

babe


----------



## Lefty7887

[rant]Everything is covered with ice and its pouring rain. I wish they would have called off work today since its insane driving out there. I got soaked scrapping the ice off my windshield this morning so I had to take an extra pair of pants to work so I would be a little comfortable. [/rant]

OK I feel better now, and yes looking on the bright side I do have a job.


----------



## Mel!

Snow, and lots of it. It snowed all last night, and it has been snowing all day today here in Munich, Germany. 

Mel


----------



## RobsanX

-2°, sunny... We should get some rain this weekend that will help get rid of some of this snow...


----------



## LadyCook61

cold, windy, sunny, suppose to snow.


----------



## dave the baker

Cool, cloudy, expecting some drizzle (we call it rain) this weekend.  Going back to normal weather.  54 right now.


----------



## LPBeier

flakes are coming down but turn into rain before they hit the ground so it is cold, wed and slushy.


----------



## lifesaver

40 degrees but sunny


----------



## roadfix

It is cold in LA this morning.  I should have worn long pants.  I came to work wearing shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## pdswife

As John Denver says  "IT'S COLD AND IT'S GETTING COLDER"  cold front moving in.  Cold air is coming down from Canaday ( thanks a heck of a lot Laurie) and mixing with our cold wettness... Snow by this afternoon ...freezing temps all weekend!  

We have company that is coming from Oregon tonight...
A Graduation ceremony to go to tomorrow morning
and a get together with friends saturday night.  I'm not sure if any of the above will really happen.... Seattle doesn't handle snow well at all.


----------



## dave the baker

I remember Seattle in the snow time - no thanks.  Clearing up here and will be quite pleasant, though cool.  60's


----------



## LPBeier

You are most welcome Trish.  We have the snow NOW, and it is just starting to stick on the grass...the road won't be far behind.  We here in the Lower Mainland of BC do not handle snow much better than Seattle.  Well, looks like I am back to cane and heavy shoes for the weekend. And driving "lessons" are put off once more.  But at least my dogs are  happy!


----------



## Glorie

You can say that again!  If it's an inch, they close the schools, lol.  I have a party to go to Sunday night I hope it doesn't get too bad


----------



## babetoo

it is cloudy at my house, heard a few drops of rain. storm is supposed to be here by sat night or sunday. lots of needed rain they say


----------



## pdswife

Glorie said:


> You can say that again! If it's an inch, they close the schools, lol. I have a party to go to Sunday night I hope it doesn't get too bad


 

Glorie.. I think we'd better plan on staying at home in front of the fire!!


----------



## Glorie

With hot buttered rum and popcorn!


----------



## deelady

We just started getting light snow about and hour or two ago....28 degrees.


----------



## LPBeier

In the last two hours it has snowed, rained, snowed, rained and snowed again.  There is a little skiff on the grass but not the roads or vehicles.  I don't think it is doing anything right now, except trying to make up its mind.  I have heard of 6 cancellations already of school and community events.  If I was back on the prairies it would take two feet in an hour to close anything LOL!!


----------



## dave the baker

It's dark here.  LOL   Actually, it's cooling off and tomorrow may bring cooler weather and the chance of some precipitation, probably sunday night.  At least we hope so.  Paradise can become rather boring, if not for the odd earthquake or two.


----------



## SierraCook

Windy and 46 degrees F.  It is supposed to snow this weekend.  To give an idea of how little snow we have had the picture below was taken on Wednesday (12/10/08).  The elevation of that picture is over 7,000 feet.  By now there should be at least 2-3 feet or more at a minimum.


----------



## pdswife

... snowing...freezing...slippery!


----------



## dave the baker

Still dark here.  Will probably be till morning........................


----------



## africhef

It is going to be sunny but cold 37 is the high.


----------



## dave the baker

cool, overcast, with the promise of precipitation.


----------



## lifesaver

54 degrees and very windy


----------



## sattie

WINDY!!!!   But the temp is decent, so no complaints.  I see everybody's leaves blowing into my yard!


----------



## smoothseas

anything below 85 is frigid...

*grins* where here in St. Petersburg it's almost cold enough to break out the smudge pots...


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> cool, overcast, with the promise of precipitation.


 
ditto


----------



## Uncle Bob

This Afternoon*:* Mostly sunny, with a high near 56. Southeast wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Tonight*: *Mostly cloudy, with a low around 49. Southeast wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph


----------



## LPBeier

COLD!!!!!  But not snowing so that is fine.


----------



## Katie H

Getting ready for some possible bad weather.  High winds.  The weatherman says the winds will do away with whatever was weak after Ike left here.  Ugh!

Also, dropping temperatures and freezing rain, along with continued wind.

Guess I'd better put on my seat belt.


----------



## lindatooo

Forcast is for SNOW!!!!! in PORTLAND!!!! supposed to rival the storms we had in 2001, I think, but I went to the store and am completely stocked up so we probably won't have any!  This stuff only happens when I am not prepared!

Supposed to be super cold for the next week - fortunately our company from Hawaii and Seattle won't be arriving until the following week!


----------



## LPBeier

We have snow here in the Lower Mainland of British Columbia!  It is sticking and there is a chance it will snow all night.  I have been shopping, cooking and baking all day for three events tomorrow and we may not get to go to any of them!!!


----------



## LeeAnn

We had a very light snowfall, only flakes floating through the air, nothing sticking to the ground - that was about 4 days ago.  Nothing new since then.  It's been VERY cold and windy with some rain.  I would love it if we got a whole bunch of snow, but it's not going to happen in this part of the country.    Everyone stay warm!!


----------



## lifesaver

61 degrees with a slight breeze


----------



## suziquzie

Keeps changing from rain to snow to sleet and back again. 
I'm gonna call it an ice storm of sorts, the drive home was not fun this morning.


----------



## pdswife

COLD!  It quit snowing but it's 29 degrees...it was 26 last night.  Everything is iced over.


----------



## suziquzie

I do believe you sent it my way Trish...
TAKE IT BACK!!!


----------



## pdswife

no.. i didn't.. it's still here!


----------



## babetoo

gray, cloudy, cold and expecting rain, big time, tomorrow


----------



## Katie H

Very very warm for this time of the year...and the time of day.  It's 57F right now, but we're being blown off the planet with strong winds.  Been terribly windy all day long.  Gusts over 25 mph and supposed to continue through the night.

Rain is predicted, beginning later and the temps are supposed to drop, which will then cause the rain to freeze.  What fun!!


----------



## suziquzie

Katie it never fails.... you get unseasonably warm, we get WHOMPED!!! 
Not much in the cities but to the north and west its a blizzard.
Lucky me I'm on the ice line! 
If it keeps up I refuse to make bagel sandwiches for any amount of money tomorrow!


----------



## Constance

Katie, ours is supposed to start out as ice. Yuck!


----------



## AuntieV

Current temp is 4 and dropping about 6 degrees per hour. I will not be sticking my little nose out the door in the morning.


----------



## lifesaver

19 degrees and dropping. it's raining sleet and i have a funeral to attend in the morning.


----------



## dave the baker

Babe has got it right!  
We are expecting record amounts tonight, tomorrow and into the middle of the week.  Now don't laugh, but here it's a big deal.  6" - 8" or more of snow down to 4000 ft and 2" - 3" of rain in the inland valleys (Babe and I) and on the coast, too.  Here, from the coast to the mountains is 20 miles or less as the crow flies.  Not like when I lived in the upper midwest, but it's the best we can do around here.


----------



## AuntieV

It is now down to -2 and they are predicting -19 overnight.


----------



## dave the baker

AuntieV:  I don't where you is, but I doesn't want to be there.  LOL


----------



## SierraCook

Light snow.  28 degrees F.  4 -6 inches of snow expected overnight


----------



## dave the baker

Sounds like you're getting now what we're expecting later.  Enjoy!


----------



## roadfix

I must allow myself a few extra minites to get to work this morning.  SoCal'ers can't drive **** when the road is wet.


----------



## pacanis

It's dark and _very_ windy/gusty.
I just snapped this quick pic.....


----------



## smoke king

minus 5 degrees @ 7:58AM & the wind chill puts it well below minus 25! I HATE WINTER!!


----------



## lifesaver

10 degrees with ice everywhere


----------



## pacanis

You guys must be getting the ice storm I'm supposed to get in the next couple days.


----------



## LPBeier

VERY cold and we still have a tiny layer of snow on the ground which is totally unusual here - it has to be pretty cold for it to stay around more than 24 hours.


----------



## sattie

gloomy and chilly.... that about sums it up!


----------



## Katie H

After 2 days of high winds and unusually warm temps, today's a totally different story.

The winds began to die down about 3 a.m., then the rain started.  Temp, even then, was still above 50F.  By 7 a.m. the thermometer read 31F and the rain had turned to icy rain.  By noon the temperature should be in the mid 20s and drop into the teens tonight.

Roads now are slippery and some area bridges have been closed to traffic.


----------



## deelady

Rain, Rain  go away!!


----------



## pdswife

18 degrees last time I checked.

We're freezing... I've said it before and I'll say it again.

WE ARE WEATHER WHIMPS!!!!


----------



## dave the baker

Yippee!  It's raining, and nice and cool, too - about 40.  Love it !!!  (I'm not making any friends, am I?)


----------



## Katie H

Woohoo!  What a mess!!!  It's been "raining" ice for the last hour.  Sounds as though we're being showered with rice.  The sidewalks and roads are solid white.  The ground is now beginning to get covered.

The wind is blowing again.  My little flag in the herb garden is completely straight out and whipping about.  Brutally cold outside.  The thermometer says 24F but, with the wind, the "feels like" is about 11F.

My poor outside kitties are having a rough go of it.  At least they have their "house" with the 75-watt light bulb in it to keep them warm.  It's in a corner of the front porch, sort of sheltered.  I put extra blankets in before the storm began and put some boards in place to try to block some of the wind.  Doesn't look too pretty on the porch, but I'm not trying to get into _Better Homes & Gardens_ today.

This is supposed to go on all night and into tomorrow morning.  I parked out away from any trees in case the limbs become covered with ice and decided to give 'way.  I also left the driver's side of my car unlocked as a precaution.

Should be an interesting night.


----------



## sattie

It is like in the 20s!!!  It was 78 degrees yesterday!!!!!!!


----------



## Glorie

In the PNW it's 20 degrees and sunny


----------



## pdswife

lol 
Yep,  I agree!!


----------



## dave the baker

It's still raining (hapy, happy, happy).  Snowing like the dickens up in the mountains.  Such a day, I decided to bake a loaf of Chalah and a pan of brownies to go with supper.  Sounds like everyone is getting something, although not everyone likes what they're getting............


----------



## LadyCook61

Temp has been in the 50's all day and Tues. prediction says snow, ice and sleet.


----------



## suziquzie

Time to pull out the extra blankies.... going to be -17 tonight with -30 wind chills. 

Can someone explain to me how this part of the country is settled??
I mean really.... who were the first people that spent a winter here and decided it would be a good idea to do it again??? 
I need to win the lottery and become a snowbird.


----------



## Katie H

Same of what I posted earlier but now we can add snow to the mix.  Still blowing like a mad bandit.

The outside kitties are enjoying my revision/additions to their outside snuggly space.


----------



## smoke king

Bitter cold-below zero with brutal wind chill. Calling for 2" - 4" of snow tonite into tomorrow, and snow the rest of the week.

Did I mention I HATE WINTER!?


----------



## dave the baker

Suzi: I think it had something to do with brandy? ? ?  Otherwise they would have left at the first flake.


----------



## lifesaver

20 degrees cold. we got snow last night


----------



## pdswife

It's warming up!!  Yippppeeeee!!!!  It's 17 degrees now!  More snow tonight!  I'm so excited!!  NOT!


----------



## magic823

16 degrees, about 3 inches of snow with temps predicted to get below 0 this week with more snow.


----------



## pacanis

It's 21F here. Very little wind, which is a change.
I suppose I should go put up that snow fence I've been putting off before we get hit again.....


----------



## suziquzie

Ok. we're finally up to zero. 
It warmed up to snow. 
 Jeez you'd think it was winter in Minnesota or something.  
Oh well, its not starting as an inch of ice this time. thats good.


----------



## Katie H

Still bitter cold, but the wind's slowed down quite a bit.  That's a good thing.  Thermometer says 21F.

Spitting icy precip of some sort and supposed to do this until at least tomorrow.

I was able to get out of the driveway and down my street (on a steep hill) to the shop this morning.  Street hadn't been plowed or treated when I left, so the trip down was careful.  Came home a few minutes ago.  Street still untouched, so I guess that's how it's going to be today.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

20's, cold, cloudy, storm heading thru tonite w/ sleet, slush, snow, wind.


----------



## dave the baker

sunny, cool (50's) but another storm is on the way.  Watch out, guys!  Once we get it, it's coming to you in a couple of days!


----------



## PieSusan

It is going to start to snow. It is 27 degrees outside and we are suspecting fine flakes coming down fast. There is a winter weather advisory. Not a major ice and snow storm but enough to get the roads very slick. By 1 am the snow will turn into ice or rain by tomorrow morn, drizzle or freezing drizzle. It is a more of a travel advisory--to drive carefully. And, we will have another cloudy day. These gray days are getting to me.


----------



## Michelemarie

Lots of snow here!!


----------



## pacanis

It missed me. We just got about an inch with a little sleet on top.


----------



## deelady

frozen drizzles, so lots of warnings for black ice....and countless accidents on the news!!


----------



## RobsanX

6 degrees with about 6" of snow. 8-10" more on the way...


----------



## LPBeier

We got another couple of inches of snow overnight.  I know this is peanuts compared to many of you, but for here it is unusual.  We may just have our second white Christmas in a row!  Before last year we hadn't one in over 20!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I'm in London...I must be...It has been socked in fog, drizzle, light rain, for two...or is it three days now?...Sick of it! Please send sunshine!


----------



## LPBeier

Uncle Bob said:


> I'm in London...I must be...It has been socked in fog, drizzle, light rain, for two...or is it three days now?...Sick of it! Please send sunshine!



I would send you sunshine Uncle B, but I would have to send the snow too?  Is that okay?


----------



## Uncle Bob

LPBeier said:


> I would send you sunshine Uncle B, but I would have to send the snow too? Is that okay?


 
Sure! Send it on...Some parts of the State got 5 inches...Last week?? I can't remember!!! Send some "remember" pills too!!!


----------



## africhef

I need those lights for seasonal depression. Overcast wet and yucky 40 degrees no snow thank you for small favours.


----------



## LadyCook61

Snow on the ground and cold as usual.


----------



## Walt Bulander

-4 below, but sunny and no wind.  I think I'll walk outside (hate treadmills)


----------



## pacanis

Funny how the sun can change our perception of "outside".
Yesterday was at least 10 degrees colder than today, with basically the same dusting of snow, and I puttered around outside with no problem. Today, no sun, the snow crunches from the sleet..... today is an inside day as much as possible.


----------



## LPBeier

It is snowing again.


----------



## lifesaver

23 degrees, snow on top of ice and slick as a raw egg


----------



## dave the baker

The GOOD weather is back!  Cold and rainy.  Love it!


----------



## SierraCook

Cold!!  Minus 8 degrees F. for the low temperature this morning.  Right now it is 10 degrees F.  Snow and ice covering the roads.


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> The GOOD weather is back! Cold and rainy. Love it!


 
me? not so much. can't seem to get warm today. though the damp and cold makes me want to bake. choco. chip cookies after nap time.


----------



## roadfix

dave the baker said:


> The GOOD weather is back!  Cold and rainy.  Love it!



I sometimes dig going cycling or running in the rain here.  Yeah!


----------



## suziquzie

Something is seriously wrong with me. 
It's 12 above today. First above 0 temp in 3 days or so. 
I listened to customers come in all day saying "it feels nice out" thinking they were completely mental. 
Well, as an official freeze baby, 12 abouve DOES feel way warmer than 12 below.

I think I've lived here too long......


----------



## dave the baker

Babe:  Then you should bake choc chip cookies.  'Sides, the oven will warm up the house and the smell will warm up your soul.


----------



## DramaQueen

*A few weeks ago I posted a picture of the front of my house and the point was that there was no color here in Vegas in the fall.  Well, we got the surpise of our lives a couple of hours ago cuz now we have color, lots of color.  Isn't white a color?
It's snowing so hard I can't believe it and we are going to get about 5 inches today.  Be careful what you wish for...... They told me it wouldn't snow in Vegas.  Palm trees and snow don't mix.*


----------



## The Z

Currently snowing like crazy here in Vegas.  Beautiful.

It usually snows at least once a year here, but never in the middle of the afternoon like this. And we know it's not going to be a 'problem' for us like it is in some places.


----------



## roadfix

That is wild.  
We are getting snow in the lower elevations of our local mountains today.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh Wow, I was about to post some pictures of BC and our unusual all day snowfall, but nothing tops your photos DramaQueen!  Those are crazy!

Oh well, I will post some anyway.


----------



## DramaQueen

The Z said:


> Currently snowing like crazy here in Vegas.  Beautiful.
> 
> . And we know it's not going to be a 'problem' for us like it is in some places.



*Really?  It's already a problem.  It's getting dark and my daughter just got home from her job on the Strip.  Normally it takes her about 12 minutes  to get home.  Tonight 55 minutes, and she said the streets are littered with accidents.  Most people here don't know how to drive in the snow since some of them have never even seen it.  The news just said it will snow all night accumulating to about 7 to 10 inches.  Holey Moley.  All my flowers are still blooming and I can kiss them goodbye.

*


----------



## dave the baker

Yeah, Queen.  Our nephew Mark just called from Vegas, he lives in North Vegas, and he can't beleive it!  And it's raining cats and dogs here in San Diego, where it hardly ever rains.  Neat, huh?  Your pictures are great!


----------



## Porthand

Sunday the City of Portland posted "Chains Required" due to snow and ice covered streets. Meaning if you get caught driving without them, they impound your vehicle. Wednesday and I still have the truck in 4WD. Supposedly a whopper of a storm is to hit Sunday and Monday a foot or more of snow is being predicted for the Wilamette Valley where I am at. The Cascades will get several feet! No point in complaining, that is our summer water.


----------



## Katie H

Crawling out from under our two-day ice/snow storm.  Miserable here.  I had a difficult time getting out of the driveway today.  Nothing but a hard, clear sheet of ice.

Warmed all the way up to freezing today. Supposed to be warmer tomorrow, with (believe it or not) the possibility of thunderstorms.  Wild, wild weather.


----------



## pdswife

Stay home where it's safe Porthand!!!


----------



## dave the baker

Porthand:  Southern California also thanks you for the water.


----------



## smoke king

Currently 9 degrees in balmy Nebraska-calling for freezing rain and accumulating snow starting tomorrow afternoon.

I'm pretty sure I mentioned it before, but in  case I didn't-I HATE WINTER!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

58* --Going to 72* --- Still very dense fog!! I'm in Mississippi...Not London!! ...I'm ready for it to go away!!!!


----------



## pacanis

The storm some of you have been having is supposed to be in western PA tonight/tomorrow. They''re calling for 5-8 in of snow..... unless it's mixed with freezing rain. In which case it will be less.
So now I'm trying to decide which is worse (lol)


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, DQ I am so sorry about your tree.  It was very beautiful.  It is hard to believe the devastation that can be found in what is relatively a short period of time.  

Our snow stopped about 8 pm yesterday but it is still cold and so it is sticking around.  This has shut down schools, transportation systems (like my special bus service) and roads.   I know a lot of people think all of Canada is the "Great White North", but I actually live in the Great WET North - people are used to rain, not snow here.


----------



## SierraCook

Yesterday, the high temperature was 20 degrees F. and the low was -8 degrees F.  This morning it is a balmy 4 degrees warmer at -4 degrees F.  I almost wish it would storm at least it would be warmer.  We also have freezing fog which is not helping matters any.  I agree with smoke king, I also HATE winter!!


----------



## DramaQueen

*At 1 a.m. this morning the snow finally stopped here in Vegas.  The weathercaster said my area, the hardest hit, had 9 inches on the ground.  I expected to wake up to a "Winter Wonderland" but instead woke to "The Nightmare Before Christmas."  Then snow at 8 a.m. is almost gone but my beloved California Pepper tree is in shambles.  It will have to be removed.  Be careful what you wish for, you might get it but there will be a price to pay.  Here are the before and after shots.*


----------



## LPBeier

How did your post about your tree all of a sudden get below my reply?  Strange!


----------



## DramaQueen

LPBeier said:


> How did your post about your tree all of a sudden get below my reply?  Strange!



*LOL.  I had to delete the original post and switch pictures to show what the tree looked like 2 months ago.*


----------



## Uncle Bob

There was a strange glow on the windows just now...I walked outside to see what was going on...It was the Sun!!!!!!! Yippeeeeee!  Sunshine and 72*


----------



## LPBeier

So, Uncle Bob, does this mean you have gotten your head out of the fog?  LOL!  

We have sunshine as well, but it is still -5 (Celsius) and there is a threat of more snow tonight.


----------



## Uncle Bob

LPBeier said:


> So, Uncle Bob, does this mean you have gotten your head out of the fog?  LOL!
> 
> We have sunshine as well, but it is still -5 (Celsius) and there is a threat of more snow tonight.


----------



## dave the baker

Sunshine mixed with periods of cloudy - cool - low 50's.  Supposedly another storm coming, but I doubt it.  All kinds of records broken for precipitation; and we needed it.


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing heavy right now.


----------



## pacanis

The mailman just pulled in, setting off my driveway alarm and waking my sleeping poochies and whats more, making me go outside  We easily have 3-4 more inches of snow than we did a couple hours ago. The flakes were so small, I'm surprised it accumulated the way it did.

So Tursa loses the kuranda bed over the heat register and Pierce takes over. I need to get a fireplace I can curl up by


----------



## RobsanX

20 deg. with about a foot of snow so far, and still more coming...


----------



## dave the baker

30's - sunny - going to get up near 60 today - getting boring again.


----------



## mikki

Ok guess the weatherman was right now we are getting sleet\snow\rain mix. YUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Lefty7887

We are sitting in the clam before the storm.  Its supposed to snow tonight 2-3 inches, the get cold tomorow before a classic Nor'easter snow storm Sunday that will be way over six inches.  Crossing my fingers hoping for a snow day Monday so I can take my time cleaning up the snow around the house.


----------



## smoke king

4" of new snow, on top of 3/4" of ice.......at the risk of repeating myself, I HATE WINTER!!


----------



## ronjohn55

*Still* snowing here. Gonna be a long drive home. Maybe I'll finish up some shopping, the stores will all be empty.


----------



## sattie

Beautiful sunny warm day!  Texas weather!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Guess we are having Texas weather also....well, at least the sunny part!!!  It is still cold and the ground is white.....it is NOT supposed to last this long here.


----------



## deelady

VERY windy and it sounds like sleat.....


----------



## smoke king

In a word.....Suckish!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

12/19/08
So far we've got six inches of snow and expecting another four or five by the time the storm ends.


----------



## pdswife

29 degrees...warming up...

getting ready for the wind storm!  They are saying to expect wind from 70 to 90 miles an hour!!!!  Higher than we've ever had them around here.... oh joy!!!  It'll be interesting!


----------



## dave the baker

Come on Smokey.  You knew it was coming.  Enjoy, and remember all thoses 100 degree days with 1,000% humidity.  As a former Omahan I can get away with saying that.  LOL


----------



## babetoo

sunny and chilly


----------



## dave the baker

Good shopping weather - thank goodness I'm done.


----------



## elaine l

Snow, snow and more snow.


----------



## SierraCook

37 degrees F. and mostly sunny.  The roads are finally starting to thaw.


----------



## smoke king

dave the baker said:


> Come on Smokey.  You knew it was coming.  Enjoy, and remember all thoses 100 degree days with 1,000% humidity.  As a former Omahan I can get away with saying that.  LOL




OK, you got me Dave. Yes, I knew it was coming. But for whatever reason, I still cannot get used to it. You would think with 48 Nebraska winters under my belt, it would be easier!!

I can't help but notice its always the "former" Omahan's who seem to put the positive spin on things!! 

I hope your staying warm enough out there in Southern Cali Dave!!


----------



## LPBeier

Cold and icy!


----------



## Lefty7887

It just stopped snowing, I had to do the driveway by hand, since the snow-thrower is iced up.  My DW is really mad at me right now, I don't have a garage or shed so I needed to bring the snow-thrower inside to thaw out a little and clean the plug.  I have to get it running before Sunday's incoming Nor-Easter which can be up to 20" of snow.  

I guess I will be a little more diligent with routine maintenance on it from now on.  Maybe even start it before the temps get below freezing.


----------



## Porthand

Misery loves company it seems. Coast to coast we are getting hammered by winter. We shut down early sending staff home and closed Thursday.  One of our guys took his mud buggy into the Coastal range  and busted logging trails that had 3' of powder.  I'm heading out to  the grocery  early as another storm is to hit late tonight and last through Monday. High winds and potential accumulation of up to 1' of snow. It is a recipe for big time power outages.


----------



## DramaQueen

*The next time I wish for something I'm going to think twice. 

WAAAAAAAA!! *


----------



## LPBeier

DQ, I am so sorry about your tree.  What a shame.

We just got word that the snow that was going to come today and then was forecasted for tomorrow is coming tonight.  I am just hoping they are right that it will be "after 7:00" because we are helping out at a banquet tonight and if it is snowing when it starts at 5:00 no one will come (happened two years ago).


----------



## LadyCook61

More snow on the way tonight and tomorrow and of course the pick up truck that has the plow on it, has a leaking gas tank.  Hubby just left to get 5 gallons of gas but won't put the gas in til he's ready to plow the driveway, tomorrow or Monday.  I am expecting shipments from UPS and Fed Ex so driveway needs to be cleared.


----------



## dave the baker

Smokey:  Yeah, we're trying to stay warm.  30 at 7 am, now about 65.  DW and I just had frozen yogurt out on the patio in the sunshine.  They do say there's another storm coming - maybe Tues or so.  My son who lives near the arctic circle says it's very nice there - -10 or so for a high.  He says one of his friends smokes (meat) year around by using a "welders blanket" on his smoker.  (Whatever that is)  Perhaps that would work for you.


----------



## Uncle Bob

73* Cloudy...Cold front coming...Maybe some thunder bumpers tonight...then turning colder tomorrow night...probably 24* or so.


----------



## elaine l

Still snowing...sigh....more on the way for tomorrow.


----------



## dave the baker

It seems that the weather patterns are returning to those of the past.  More snow, sooner and more often.  I recall the winter of '82 in Nebraska when, for 20 days in January and February, the HIGH never got above zero!  And we got used to it. ('course I was a lot younger then, too)


----------



## expatgirl

dave the baker said:


> It seems that the weather patterns are returning to those of the past.  More snow, sooner and more often.  I recall the winter of '82 in Nebraska when, for 20 days in January and February, the HIGH never got above zero!  And we got used to it. ('course I was a lot younger then, too)



Texas does NOT have weather patterns except that if you want to change it wait 24 hours and it will.......I was having a major hot flash this afternoon it was so warm and muggy............ac is on..............tomorrow it's supposed to be quite cool and invigorating..........well, cool for Texas, that is.........Dave,........what can i say.............


----------



## dave the baker

ExPat: My baby sis lives in Cypress, so I know whereof you speak. The 24 hour bit sounds more like the midwest. Here you normally have to wait a few months.


----------



## pdswife

Just started snowing again... the weather man and all his friends are still saying it's going to be cold and windy tonight... 

We went to the store this morning and I have NEVER seen it so busy!!  There were lines wrapped around the lines waiting to pay!  

If I'm not around for a few days it's because we've lost power again...


----------



## babetoo

cold, having a hard time staying warm. sunny today but didn't help much. more rain on the way and snow in mtns.


----------



## SierraCook

*Heat Wave!!*

We had a heat wave today.  The low temperature was 14 degrees F. and the high was above freezing!!


----------



## texasgirl

expatgirl said:


> Texas does NOT have weather patterns except that if you want to change it wait 24 hours and it will.......I was having a major hot flash this afternoon it was so warm and muggy............ac is on..............tomorrow it's supposed to be quite cool and invigorating..........well, cool for Texas, that is.........Dave,........what can i say.............




and now, it's 44 gonna be 28 tonight
Tomorrows high is 38 and low tomorrow night is 19
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah, we Texans are wimps, hehe


----------



## expatgirl

texasgirl said:


> and now, it's 44 gonna be 28 tonight
> Tomorrows high is 38 and low tomorrow night is 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we Texans are wimps, hehe


  you got that right, Texasgirl...........the Kazahks think that I'm nuts............when I shiver and it's only 40F outside..............to them it's a mild spring day........


----------



## shannon in KS

5 degrees. snow. ice. insert bar of dial here>>>


----------



## qmax

Snowing, cold, windy.  Really rare for Seattle.

I'm snowbound all weekend, wifey's a nurse and HAS to work (2 twelve hour shifts this weekend), so she took my 4WD truck.

She left me her BMW roadster, which is completely undrivable with as much as 1/4 inch of snow on the ground.  I can't even pull it out of the garage.


----------



## homecook

We have highs in the low 20's and lows in the mid-teens. We have snow from yesterday and a layer of ice underneath. It's like a skating rink in my driveway and we've had it plowed! It's very windy too. I don't think we're supposed to get much accumulation though.

Barb


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing .... expecting another 4-5 inches on top of what is already there from previous snow.


----------



## cara

I think next year I'll be in the USA over christmas... there I'll find a place with snow.. but I don't know how to tell DH..

We have our usual holiday-weather... 8°C/46°F and rain... *sigh*


----------



## deelady

VERY windy!! And last night it sounded like someone put a train in my front yard! I fully expected my wreath to be completely gone in the morning!! But its still hangin on with all its might! 

lol I went to get the Sunday paper this morning and before I could barely open the front door the wind did the job for me! Felt like someone was on the otherside pushin to get in!


----------



## Maverick2272

cold cold cold cold windy windy windy. The city is living up to its name right now, LOL.

If there are any questions, you can find me huddled under the comforter wishing I had a fireplace....


----------



## mikki

35 degrees windy and snowing off and on


----------



## LPBeier

It is snowing once again.  This is crazy weather for here!


----------



## Porthand

Weather here in the PNW has been hard on the wildlife too. Our sunflower feeder usually lasts 3 - 4 days between fills. It was cleaned and filled yesterday and is nearly empty this morning. Also,wWe've had to bring the hummer feeder in at night to keep the nectar from freezing.


----------



## Katie H

Even though it's sunny, our witch has her brass bra on.  A bit windy and the temp is only about 19F.  Don't want to think what the windchill temp is.  Supposed to get to the single digits tonight or lower tonight.  This is the coldest it's been so far this season.

I'm going to give my outside kitties extra food and keep their water dish "liquid."  I almost wish I could bring them in tonight, but that would not be a good idea.

Tomorrow's supposed to be cold, too.


----------



## Maverick2272

Katie E said:


> Even though it's sunny, our witch has her brass bra on.  A bit windy and the temp is only about 19F.  Don't want to think what the windchill temp is.  Supposed to get to the single digits tonight or lower tonight.  This is the coldest it's been so far this season.
> 
> I'm going to give my outside kitties extra food and keep their water dish "liquid."  I almost wish I could bring them in tonight, but that would not be a good idea.
> 
> Tomorrow's supposed to be cold, too.



I have always wondered where outside cats go in this cold? In the country we knew they went into the barns and would be just fine. Not sure about around here.
It is -3 here right now, I feel for any left out in the cold right now...


----------



## Katie H

Mav, they have a special house I built for them a number of years ago.  It's filled with lots and lots of old sleeping bags and blankets and has a 75-watt light bulb inside for warmth.  The opening is "sealed" with clear plastic strips so they can move in and out without too much of their warmth escaping and they can see outside.  They pile in there and seem quite happy.


----------



## sattie

sunny and pretty darned chilly!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272

That is so cool Katie!

And Sattie, is that chilly or Chili??


----------



## LadyCook61

Stopped snowing for now, and it's sunny , cold and windy.


----------



## Chaplain Kent

I have this wonderful four seasons room which serves as my office and is surrounded with windows on three sides. Today I can look out and see snow up to the window sills, the white tipped evergreens blowing, our peace flag fluttering for survival and the birds still trying to get food out of the feeders.  Winter in Wisconsin.


----------



## LPBeier

Maverick2272 said:


> That is so cool Katie!
> 
> And Sattie, is that chilly or Chili??



Doesn't Chilly call for Chili?


----------



## LPBeier

Chaplain Kent said:


> I have this wonderful four seasons room which serves as my office and is surrounded with windows on three sides. Today I can look out and see snow up to the window sills, the white tipped evergreens blowing, our peace flag fluttering for survival and the birds still trying to get food out of the feeders.  Winter in Wisconsin.



What a wonderful image.  I can almost picture it in my mind.  I am looking out my window beside my computer watching the snow come down.  While I dislike it because it pretty well imprisons me in the house, some how watching it out the window is so peaceful.


----------



## pdswife

Hey guess what???  It's snowing again!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, Ms. Washington State, you are only about 3 hours behind us then!!!!!


----------



## RobsanX

-5 deg., sunny and windy. I just got done blowing about 3-4" of fresh snow, and my mouth froze shut while I was out there...


----------



## Porthand

Keep it up in the North Sound!


----------



## pdswife

lol... NO!!!!  I don't want it!


----------



## elaine l

SNOW still...


----------



## roadfix

No snow, warm.....feels like 70.


----------



## suziquzie

it's cold.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Partly cloudy 43---going to a low of 25


----------



## LPBeier

Still snowing.....


----------



## dave the baker

Sunny, warming up to 65 or so.  Sorry, guys.  Funny thing is, with the perfect weather, the malls are practically empty.  The freeways are almost deserted.  Bad sign for the retailers.


----------



## pdswife

snowing like mad!  Tiz a blizzard! lol


----------



## LPBeier

The weather report says "Light snow up to 1 cm (1/2 inch)"  Yeah, right!


----------



## Saphellae

We've gotten a foot since Friday, white christmas!


----------



## homecook

Well it's 12 degrees with a windchill of -10. The wind is blowing about 40 mph.  Fortunately there hasn't been much snow coming down. It's just really bitter! Now they're calling for 4-5 inches tonight or tomorrow. I think I'll just stay in, bake cookies and light a fire. 

Barb


----------



## deelady

10 degrees but feels like -4 because of how windy it is!! Should have snow sometime tonight! 
I just got back from the store and my daughter just stared at me with this shocked look on her face as we were racing to the car to get out of the icy wind!


----------



## PieSusan

Currently: 7 degrees, windgusts 43 mph, windhcill -17, bittercold expecting 2-4-inches up to 10-inches depending upon where you live.


----------



## PieSusan

lol, we Ohioans stick together...3 posts in a row.


----------



## pdswife

Still snowing... up to 8.5 inches!!!  It's warming up though 30 degrees now!! 

Looks like I'm going to have hubby home for the fifth day in a row!! Yipppppeeeee!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

31 and clear! I want some snow!!! You people need to share with us down here!!


----------



## deelady

Just started snowing here....4 degrees with a wind chill advisory of -12.....more coffee please!!!


----------



## scoobagirl

cloudy with light wind and 22 degrees in the Texas panhandle. s'posed to get down a little colder (teens) tonight and back into the 30s tomorrow. 

my son is stuck in Minneapolis after weather delays yesterday (he departed from Oklahoma)  - he can't get a flight back to Anchorage until Monday evening so he's hanging out in Mpls. I read somewhere that the weather in the Northwest (seattle area) was causing a lot of problems with flights in and out of Alaska.  I feel bad for the people whose flights have been cancelled and their plans are so disrupted during the holiday crush...


----------



## pdswife

Dee.. I hope you have a big fireplace and lots of nice comfy blankets!!


----------



## pdswife

scoobagirl said:


> cloudy with light wind and 22 degrees in the Texas panhandle. s'posed to get down a little colder (teens) tonight and back into the 30s tomorrow.
> 
> my son is stuck in Minneapolis after weather delays yesterday (he departed from Oklahoma) - he can't get a flight back to Anchorage until Monday evening so he's hanging out in Mpls. I read somewhere that the weather in the Northwest (seattle area) was causing a lot of problems with flights in and out of Alaska. I feel bad for the people whose flights have been cancelled and their plans are so disrupted during the holiday crush...


 

Yes... the airport has cancelled and delayed many flights!  It's really yucky here!!!


----------



## deelady

Nope no fireplace but I am set up nicely on the couch with my fluffy blanket and a cup of caramel chocolate coffee!!


----------



## pdswife

well that sounds good enough to me!  I love flavored coffees!


----------



## Lefty7887

dozen inches of snow on the car and still going...


----------



## shannon in KS

-4 aarrrggh!  I am not even going to look what the wind chill is!


----------



## pdswife

so...is winter worse this year or is it just my mind playing tricks on me?


----------



## Constance

I've seen far worse, even here in southern Illinois. We have no snow, but it's supposed to get down to 7 degrees again tonight, and ice is predicted for Tuesday. 
It's winter time, my friends!

In the meantime, I talked to our son, Chris, and my grandson Erik in Florida yesterday...it was E's b'day, and Chris and his wife were cooking him a special dinner. It's been in the mid 70's, lower 80's there, and they're still running around in shorts. 
Erik, who just turned twenty, goes to the beach every Sunday and says girls there outnumber the guys 3 to 1. He says it's paradise.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, this is getting ridiculous!!! we have had a good foot of snow since 10 am and right now it is coming down in huge flakes straight down.  As fast as DH is shoveling, it is covering again.  I thought this was The Great WET North?  We aren't used to this much white!


----------



## Katie H

It's 3F right now and the wind is whipping like crazy.  I just went out and gave my outside kitties a dish of warmed whole milk to fortify themselves against the even colder night.  Not going to be pretty for any living thing outside tonight.  Also checked to be sure their house/bed was secure against the wind that's blowing.


----------



## middie

Currently it's 2 degrees outside. Wind gust are 40 m.p.h. So that being said the wind chill factor is now 22 below zero. The low for tonight will be 3 below zero. So wind chill will be probably 25 below zero.


----------



## Zereh

First day of winter and it's still dumping snow here. Luckily there's no wind and it's about 27 degrees F. So it's tolerable. And unbelievably gorgeous. 

I just had to be pulled out of the "ditch" along 520 ... and I drive a 4-wheel drive Jeep!  But I could have had 18-wheel drive and nothing would have helped when I hit a huge patch of ice covered with snow. I just slowly swished across three lanes and into the ditch. They had just plowed and there was enough of a hill on either side of me that I couldn't get out of the little gully. A very sweet young man and his girlfriend stopped and helped me. I think I surprised him when I gave him a big hug after I was out. But he just laughed and wished me a Merry Christmas.  Kind people do exist!!! 


Z


----------



## pdswife

Glad you're alright Zereh!  And I'm really glad you met some nice Seattle people!


----------



## Wart

ZERO.

Suitable for the first night of winter.


----------



## smoke king

-7 as of 7:22 AM. Uggh!!


----------



## mbasiszta

78 F as of 9 a.m. here in Panamá. It will get to about 85 F this afternoon, It is spring-like here.


----------



## LadyCook61

6 degrees F and with wind chill it is    -7 degrees F 
very windy , and sunny.


----------



## ronjohn55

I used this in the "While you shiver" thread too... From the Detroit News this morning....



> *DETROIT* -- What do Moscow, Russia, Stockholm, Sweden and Juneau, Alaska have in common?
> They're all warmer than Detroit this morning.
> Stockholm's 39 degrees seems tropical, Moscow's 14-degree temperature is balmy and Juneau's 7 degrees is preferable to Detroit's 4 degrees on this, the first full day of winter. An arctic blast from Canada is responsible for the unseasonably cold temperatures.


----------



## Maverick2272

Cold and windy here. 1 degree, not sure what it is with wind chill.


----------



## mbasiszta

You guys need to move. It is warm every day of the year in Panamá.  RO LOL


----------



## Maverick2272

mbasiszta said:


> You guys need to move. It is warm every day of the year in Panamá.  RO LOL



I would but I won't go anywhere near a place with 'bad snakes' there!! Now find me a nice tropical island with zero snakes and I am there!! LOL.


----------



## mbasiszta

Those bad snakes aren't anywhere near inhabited communities. True, the people choosing to live on big pieces of property have to be careful. But we hear very few stories of snake bites. Dogs are another story  in outlying areas.


----------



## Maverick2272

mbasiszta said:


> Those bad snakes aren't anywhere near inhabited communities. True, the people choosing to live on big pieces of property have to be careful. But we hear very few stories of snake bites. Dogs are another story  in outlying areas.



They don't have to bite me, its a phobia! One look at one and I panic and run like mad! I do wanna try and find a way to control it cause one of my dream locations to visit is Thailand, LOL.


----------



## dave the baker

cold and rainy - mid 40's


----------



## roadfix

dave the baker said:


> rainy


I concur.


----------



## mbasiszta

Warm and balmy.


----------



## Katie H

I awoke to a temp of 5F and limited sunshine.  As the day progressed, the sun came out more and more, but the wind was still present.  Warmed up to about 24F.

After last night, the current temp of 20F is almost short sleeved shirt time. NOT!


----------



## homecook

Well we have a lake effect snow storm in effect until midnight tonight. It's 19 with a windchill of 3. I think we got about 6-7 inches between last night and all day today. It's still coming down. Our whole drive is drifted. The plow guy was here early today, but you'd never know it.
I went to the store earlier this afternoon and the roads are all snow and ice covered. Not a pleasant trip.

Barb


----------



## mikki

It's been snowing and blowing like crazy all day. All the schools in the area were closed today.Temp is about 20 right now.  It's the second day of winter and I'm ready for it to be over. It's going to be a long winter.


----------



## jennifer75

Downtown seems to be under a very small patch of blue sky for the moment.


----------



## middie

homecook said:


> Well we have a lake effect snow storm in effect until midnight tonight. It's 19 with a windchill of 3. I think we got about 6-7 inches between last night and all day today. It's still coming down. Our whole drive is drifted. The plow guy was here early today, but you'd never know it.
> I went to the store earlier this afternoon and the roads are all snow and ice covered. Not a pleasant trip.
> 
> Barb


 
Wow I'm lucky. We didn't get hit with snow. Just all that blasted frigid air.


----------



## middie

mbasiszta said:


> 78 F as of 9 a.m. here in Panamá. It will get to about 85 F this afternoon, It is spring-like here.


 
Make room for me mbasiszta... I'm on my way !!


----------



## Maverick2272

Temp went _up_ to 2 degrees now, LOL. Our other neighbor (not the one I mentioned in the other thread, this is the one on the other side of us), is back up from NC for the holidays (he is stationed down there as he is in the army, done 3 tours in Iraq, and now is doing his 4th down there) and he was commenting on the difference, LOL.
He said the pull of family was greater than the pull for warmth, but just barely, LOL.


----------



## homecook

middie said:


> Wow I'm lucky. We didn't get hit with snow. Just all that blasted frigid air.



If you're on the West side you hardly ever do.  I live in Mentor and it's part of the dreaded "snowbelt"!! Another good day to stay in.

Barb


----------



## pdswife

Warm and sunny today!!  So nice!!  Hardly need a coat out there!  It's 33 degrees!!  LOL!!!


----------



## mbasiszta

It was 33 degrees centigrade in Queensland, Australia today. That is over 90 degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## babetoo

cold and rainy


----------



## LPBeier

0 degrees Celsius (freezing). No new snow since 1:00 AM and non expected until Christmas Eve.


----------



## roadfix

babetoo said:


> cold and rainy


cold and rainy and San Diego just don't seem right...


----------



## Constance

In a word...nasty.


----------



## dave the baker

dark


more rain coming Tuesday evening and Wednesday - whoopee!


----------



## Maverick2272

Cold and snowing.


----------



## mbasiszta

Warm and balmy - 86 F


----------



## Maverick2272

mbasiszta said:


> Warm and balmy - 86 F



You ever seen that episode of Family Guy where Stewie is watching a movie, gets up, leaves the movie theater, gets on a plane, gets off the plane, takes a limo to a hardware store, buys a ladder, takes the limo to some stars house (I forget which but it's the star in the movie he was watching), climbs the ladder, rings the door bell, the star answers, Stewie punches him, then says "That's not funny!!"

Keep it up dude.....

J/k


----------



## deelady

Maverick2272 said:


> You ever seen that episode of Family Guy where Stewie is watching a movie, gets up, leaves the movie theater, gets on a plane, gets off the plane, takes a limo to a hardware store, buys a ladder, takes the limo to some stars house (I forget which but it's the star in the movie he was watching), climbs the ladder, rings the door bell, the star answers, Stewie punches him, then says "That's not funny!!"
> 
> Keep it up dude.....
> 
> J/k


 


 That was a good one Maverick!!!


----------



## mbasiszta

:fear::shake:


----------



## Michelemarie

deelady said:


> That was a good one Maverick!!!


 
I'm laughing with Maverick as we are in a winter weather advisory STILL until tomorrow NIGHT!   DH took kids sledding though, so there is an up side to this!


----------



## middie

Terrible ice storm today. My drive home from work (which mormally takes 25-30 minutes) took me 90 minutes !!!!!!!!


----------



## homecook

It's freezing rain coming down here too. Dh and ds came home from seeing dd and they said it was terrible. Hopefully tomorrow it will warm up to 30. lol They were coming from Geneva.

Barb


----------



## PieSusan

Same here--local news said there were lots of accidents tonight and parts of the freeway were shut down.


----------



## mbasiszta

Traffic is terrible here in Panama City, regardless of the weather. In the relatively small city of Panama City, it can take 2 hours from the outskirts of the city to reach its center. And the Panamanians love to honk their horns. When it rains, and it rains a lot here, it is even worse.


----------



## Toots

Went to bed last night with freezing rain coming down, now it has turned to all rain.  It is POURING down.  Supposed to rain all day and get up to 57 here in the Cincinnati area!


----------



## Maverick2272

mbasiszta said:


> Traffic is terrible here in Panama City, regardless of the weather. In the relatively small city of Panama City, it can take 2 hours from the outskirts of the city to reach its center. And the Panamanians love to honk their horns. When it rains, and it rains a lot here, it is even worse.



Ouch! And with all that honking I would have a massive headache by the time I got there, LOL.

Speaking of rain, it has actually warmed up to 33 degrees here now and is raining. Darn weather can't make up its mind. First snow, then freezing temps, then it warms up, then it rains, then does it all over again. All in about three days span each time, LOL. Been a crazy December...


----------



## Uncle Bob

68* This morning....Going to 72* Almost a 100% chance of Rain and Thunder bumpers...


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now, icy rain, everything is a sheet of ice.


----------



## Katie H

Gloomy and raining.  After yesterday's ice storm and freezing temps, it's now about 55F and raining like crazy.  Began during the night and I've already poured 1 1/2 inches of rain out of our gauge.  I slogged my way down the driveway to get today's newspaper.  Looks like the wave of rain will be gone in a few hours.


----------



## Porthand

Here in the Pacific Northwest the weather has beaten us into submission. Folks would welcome a few weeks of steady rain.


----------



## Alix

I'll trade you Katie, its cold as cold can be here today. Coldest December in ages (can't remember how long they said) after the WARMEST November. Sheesh! The predicted high today is a bit warmer than it has been its currently -28C (-18.4F) and its going up to -26C (-14.8F). I'm getting a bit frosty around the edges here. And oh my oh my I'm not looking forward to seeing our gas bill for this month!


----------



## dave the baker

Upper 30's right now - brilliant sunshine.  It will probably go up another 25 degrees, and then we have another storm hitting tonight.  Watch out world!  It's heading East!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Has been snowing sine 10 pm last night with no signs of stopping.  I am so glad I got all shopping done yesterday as the only place I MAY be going is church this evening.


----------



## PieSusan

Overnight icestorm caused havoc on the roadways--slippin and slidin--multiple spinouts all over the place. There was even a deadly crash. 
homecook's daughter was rear-ended with her dear children in the car--please keep them in her prayers.

Now, steady rain. Temp is in 40s and windy 15-25mph.


----------



## dave the baker

LP: If you do, drive carefully!

Merry Christmas to Everyone! ! !


----------



## mikki

it's 47 degrees and raining.


----------



## pdswife

Snowing again.... Hard....


----------



## LPBeier

dave the baker said:


> LP: If you do, drive carefully!
> 
> Merry Christmas to Everyone! ! !



Thanks, Dave, we just received word that the service is cancelled.  I am both disappointed and relieved.  Today we have had at least a foot of new snow with no signs of it stopping.

Merry Christmas (or Seasons Greetings) to all and to all a SAFE night.


----------



## Maverick2272

Going down to 5 degrees tonight, right now it is windy and cold!! Glad we are staying inside baking tonight!


----------



## JustMeToo

Kind of mild today....in the 40's but the wind just kicked up.  Wish it was snowing.


----------



## dave the baker

I remember a Christmas long ago; going to the midnight service.  It was so cold the snow squeeked when you walked.  It was about 25 below.  Got there and we were the only ones there.  Even the minister didn't want to brave the cold.  Nice of him to let us know........


----------



## SierraCook

JustMeToo said:


> Kind of mild today....in the 40's but the wind just kicked up.  Wish it was snowing.



I will trade my weather for yours!!  It has been in the 30's and snowing off and on all day.  Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Poppinfresh

It's 66.

No, not 66 degrees.  6-6.

As in 6 inches of snow on the ground and 6 degrees.


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold, sunny , snow on the ground.


----------



## texasgirl

49 now, will be 64!! (
Does not feel like Christmas at all!!


----------



## mbasiszta

Snowing big flakes in Medfore, Oregon.


----------



## LPBeier

It is snowing again here in the Vancouver area.


----------



## roadfix

9am & drizzly in LA.  I'm sitting here in Starbucks with my pc typing this over a cup of bitter, overpriced coffee.  I just felt like getting out of the house this morning.
My wife should be up by the time I get back home in an hour or so....


----------



## PieSusan

It is snowing--sweetly.


----------



## SierraCook

Snowing heavily.  We are waiting for my brother and his wife to drive over from their house.  Roads are pretty snowy.  Merry Christmas, everyone!!


----------



## scoobagirl

Merry Christmas to all! Its in the 40s right now - forecast near 60 for a high today. Normal for our area but not very holiday-ish.


----------



## Maverick2272

15 degrees and sunny, only mildly windy now.


----------



## LPBeier

Still Snowing!!!


----------



## Toots

No white Christmas in the Cincinnati area.  Was sunny and cold today and gonna warm up tomorrow and rain again.  We've been lucky in that these snow storms have stayed north of us.


----------



## JustMeToo

No snow here in New Jersey either.  While I was cooking today, I had the kitchen window and bedroom window half way opened.  Getting cooler now.


----------



## LPBeier

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It has stopped snowing.  Please let that be it for awhile!!!


----------



## pdswife

Finally...the snow stopped!


There are a bunch of people around here who will never ask for a white christmas again!  lol!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

it is cold and raining. a good day to be inside. i am, and just goofing after an hectic couple of days.


----------



## Wyogal

We've had LOTS of wind here, 40mph with gusts to 70. The winds have finally died down and the snow is here; supposed to get 4 - 8 inches today.


----------



## sattie

Unseasonably warm, moist, and WINDY!


----------



## LPBeier

Snowing....again!


----------



## pdswife

lol....Snowing.....again!!!!  here too!


----------



## dave the baker

LP: your weather sounds like it's in a rut.  Upper 40's this afternoon, bright sunshine.  So nice we went to the Embardcadero and had lunch al fresco (in the sunshine) at Anthony's Grotto, then drove to Harbor Island and gave wee doggie a nice walk.  Breeze was crisp, the bay slightly choppy, perfect day for sailing.


----------



## Constance

Our weather is scary warm (65 degrees), humid and windy. The weather guys are telling us to get ready for a storm. 

We will see what we will see. 

Katie, do you have a cellar?


----------



## yummymummy

it's cold ..


----------



## middie

Right now it's 58 degrees. Supposed to be 68 today !!!
Me likey !!!!!!!! Then back to reality tomorrow when it's 
back in the 40's. Can't it just stay like it's going to be today ???


----------



## RobsanX

It's a balmy 48 deg.

No I'm not kidding, 48 feels balmy after weeks of single digits and sub-zero!

It's also really foggy due to all the snow on the ground melting...


----------



## JustMeToo

warm, cloudy, rainy.


----------



## Uncle Bob

71* Going to a High of 80* Today --- Slight Chance of Rain late.


----------



## dave the baker

About 31 right now, going up to mid 50's if we're lucky.  That won't keep DW from shopping!


----------



## mikki

temps in high 50's today with rain, I'm sure there will be some flooding with all the snow thats melting.


----------



## Wart

Monday it was in the single digits Fahrenheit.

Today it's almost 60. 

My sinuses are not my friend.


----------



## pdswife

Rain 
beautiful RAIN!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Same rain as PDS but it isn't as beautiful because it is not taking the snow away and making it even worse out there!


----------



## mbasiszta

Boring, boring in Sherman Oaks. High 50s during the day; low 30s at nicht. Clear and sunny, but cold.


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> Same rain as PDS but it isn't as beautiful because it is not taking the snow away and making it even worse out there!


 

sorry!
It is taking ours away and I'm so glad!!  Though I am hearing about some flooding in other areas.  Hope you're ok!


----------



## Toots

It is downright balmy here (high 60s?) and extremely windy.  Very unusual winter weather.


----------



## Maverick2272

54 degrees and raining, most of the snow is now gone and has been replaced by water LOL. Went out to the store today and almost turned the car into a boat!


----------



## Katie H

It's about 70F right now and very, very windy.  Tornado warnings have been issued for this evening.

The 50-mile drive from my youngest brother's house earlier today was a challenge.  I had a difficult time keeping the car on the road because of the wind.  I noticed several trees had been blown down.

Strange, strange weather for this time of the year.


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> sorry!
> It is taking ours away and I'm so glad!!  Though I am hearing about some flooding in other areas.  Hope you're ok!



That's okay PDS, I am happy it is raining, it is just taking a long time to make a difference.  We are watching the front yard because it pools from the roof drains that go nowhere and now we also have all the snow from the plows there as well.  It shouldn't flood us...I hope.


----------



## Porthand

Yeah, the snow is disappearing real fast. Now the worry has shifted to flooding.
Happy New Year?


----------



## buckytom

fog as thick as pea soup. 

it was tough driving home and back in to the city tonight. you could only see about 2 or 3 car lengths.


----------



## dave the baker

I never thought I'd hear a Washingtonian say that about rain!  Guess all it takes is a few feet of the white stuff?


----------



## bullseye

Fog yesterday and today mid 50s F. and headed towards the 60s.  At the end of December in NW NJ--go figure.  At least it's easy on the heating oil.


----------



## Lefty7887

44 degrees, 100% humidity.  Not good for the sinuses.


----------



## mbasiszta

31 degrees - celsius that is. Sea breezes. Flower aromas.


----------



## dave the baker

30, cold & clear, brilliant sunshine - heading for possible 60


----------



## mbasiszta

dave the baker said:


> 30, cold & clear, brilliant sunshine - heading for possible 60


Freezing in Los Angeles, imagine!


----------



## JustMeToo

Unseasonably warm, 69 degrees.  Breezy with some gusts of wind.


----------



## Barbara L

It has been unseasonably warm here as well.  Most nights we barely need a light sweater.  It is 66 degrees F right now. 

During the last couple months we have had a few nights with temperatures around or below freezing, but we have had way more warm days and nights.  I figure it will all catch up to us in January and we will be buried in snow!  

Barbara


----------



## elaine l

Here in MA it's a balmy 60.  I love it when this happens!


----------



## SierraCook

44 degrees F. and Sunny.  Compared to the weather we have been having that is absolutely balmy!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Unseasonably warm here, too - sunny and 76 degrees right now, with a light breeze. It was really windy earlier, but it's died down now.


----------



## roadfix

Absolutely fantastic weather.  Cool and crisp.  I'm glad I rode my fixed gear bike to work today.  The commute back home is going to be a blast in the dark.  Yes, I have lights.


----------



## LadyCook61

cloudy, a little windy and unseasonbly warm, it was 60 degrees and melted some snow.


----------



## dave the baker

50ish, crisp, crystal clear sky in SoCal Blue.  None finer!


----------



## LPBeier

Well, Dave, you probably haven't heard it from a BC south-coaster either, but it is sunny right now and I am actually wanting rain to get rid of this white stuff....as long as it washes it away and not into our place!


----------



## dave the baker

Well, Laurie, don't wish too hard; you may get more than you want.  It's a crazy season already, and it's just begun.


----------



## pdswife

42 degrees rainy and gray.  So much nicer than snow!!!


----------



## Alix

Think the high was -14C today. Chilly but clear skies above.


----------



## dave the baker

Shorts and tee shirts in San Diego today!


----------



## suziquzie

another snowy day. DH is blowing off the 8-9 inches in the driveway. 
But for once NEITHER ONE OF US has to go anywhere!!!!! 
I better start the cocoa....


----------



## dave the baker

Suzi:  I'll wager a small dollop of peppermint schnaps would be most welcome in the cocoa!


----------



## babetoo

it was a lovely day, low 70 here. not so cold for a change.


----------



## Katie H

Hard to believe but it's 49F at 10:30 p.m.  Unusual for this time of the year.  Somehow I think things will change.


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

10 F, feels like -7.  Lovely weather, I have to say.  Ice and snow everywhere, eleven people I know already in car accidents.  Be happy everybody you aren't here lol


----------



## mbasiszta

Warmed up to high sixties in Sherman Oaks, CA. Lows at night high 40s. Gas bill is going to be high this month.


----------



## homecook

We've got white out conditions and it's down to 26. It looks like about 3 inches of new snow on the ground. We're expected to get more lake effect snow and add on 3-5 inches.

Barb


----------



## Cookman

Very very cold! But The scenery is so beautiful!


----------



## JustMeToo

Low 40's right now but temps are suppose to drop today.


----------



## Loprraine

Strange weather here in Virginia.  Yesterday I was out in a tshirt.  This morning there is white stuff in the air.


----------



## callie

_brrrrrrr...._it's minus 8 degrees right now, clear skies, no wind, and at least 10 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## LadyCook61

snowing


----------



## babetoo

70 degrees and sunny


----------



## dave the baker

Just like Babe said...................


----------



## roadfix

70 degrees, warm, and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## dave the baker

Yup.  Nothin' like SoCal for a nice non-winter.


----------



## Katie H

Sunny and clear here.  Temp is about 38F, but lots of wind so the "feels like" is lower.  Supposed to get into the 20s tonight.  The brass monkey is already inside.


----------



## JustMeToo

Very Very windy with high gusts.  Temps in the 30's, but suppose to get colder.  Had a couple of flurries earlier.


----------



## quicksilver

Station LocationTemp.Dew PointHumidityWindPressurePrecipitationHeat IndexElevationUpdatedType 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




East at *2* mph - *0.00* in / hr*79* °F 108 ft19 min 34 sec agoMADISWebsiteAPRSWXNET Naples FL , Marco Island, FL Meteorological Assimilation Data Ingest System, Set as Default Current Conditions, Historical Data & Charts 
*74.0* °F*59* °F 60%




East at *5.0* mph*30.04* in *0.00* in / hr*77* °F 6 ft3 min 58 sec agoMADIS


----------



## Katie H

Chilly here, 46F.  No wind, clear skies and sunny.


----------



## JustMeToo

20's here.  Coldest day so far.


----------



## dave the baker

Quite warm here but will cool down to the 30's tonight.  Shirtsleeve weather right now, though.


----------



## PieSusan

Windchill is in the teens and I am freezing. I turned up the heat and I am still cold.


----------



## LPBeier

It snowed most of the day but has stopped now.  This just isn't natural!  I left the prairies to get away from snow and no wish I was back there because it is easier to get around in it.  No one here on the coast is used to it!


----------



## Porthand

Snow, in the mountains where its supposed to be!


----------



## mbasiszta

Windy and cold in Shreveport at the moment.


----------



## dave the baker

dark


----------



## mbasiszta

Breezy sunrise. Looks like a nice day.


----------



## Porthand

No more snow, just massive flooding in the Portland area. Waiting for locusts and frogs next.


----------



## pdswife

Woke up to another inch of snow... sigh


----------



## JustMeToo

Cloudy, cold with a few flurries here and there.


----------



## SierraCook

pdswife said:


> Woke up to another inch of snow... sigh



I am sorry. You guys have just had awful weather up in Oregon and Washington.  

Currently, we are getting rain on top of snow which is not a good either.  Luckily, this storm is only going to last a day and most of the snow is gone in my yard.  It is 40 degrees F. and raining.


----------



## Ken

Brass monkeys are clutching themselves and Environment Canada has issued a 'shrinkage advisory'.  I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## SierraCook

Ugh!! The rain has turned into half snow/half rain.  Now the wind has started to blow.  I think I need to find a cave and hibernate for the rest of winter!!


----------



## LPBeier

"Here comes the sun, little darlin, seems like years since it's been here"....


----------



## roadfix

It is very cold and hazy in LA today.  I thought it was going to be like yesterday.  I regret coming to work in shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## mbasiszta

Feeling sorry for everyone going through this cold winter this year.


----------



## PieSusan

Today the high was 32 but I had to turn the furnace up as I am freezing.


----------



## dave the baker

cool and overcast today, now dark.


----------



## Katie H

At nearly 8 p.m. it's almost 50F.  Too warm for this time of the year in this area.  That means storms soon, but I'll take the warm temps.  Was outside earlier today in shirtsleeves.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's almost 6:30 pm here in WA state.  It's about 30-something.  I thought we were done with snow, until I looked out the window this morning.


----------



## Maverick2272

Weather is still holding at mild here right now. Low 20's during the day and teens at night but mostly clear no winds.


----------



## Alix

Ken said:


> Brass monkeys are clutching themselves and Environment Canada has issued a 'shrinkage advisory'.  I think that pretty much sums it up.


Nice one sweetie. Karma to you my love. 

See above for todays weather in Edmonton. Monday is supposed to be a balmy -2C! I can't WAIT. I'm so frozen when I get in the hot tub it freezes over!


----------



## SierraCook

Alix said:


> See above for todays weather in Edmonton. Monday is supposed to be a balmy -2C! I can't WAIT. I'm so frozen when I get in the hot tub it freezes over!



  Alix, at least with all that cold weather you still have a good sense of humor.  I would be diving under a heated blanket.  It gets darn cold here where I live, but not that cold!!  Keep warm!!


----------



## JustMeToo

Sunny, 40's.


----------



## dave the baker

overcast and possible precip... 40's


----------



## marigeorge

It is 66°....this is winter, not spring or summer...it is winter! Wonder what this weather *really *means.


----------



## PieSusan

31 degrees: cold and sunny. Tonight the low will be 20 degrees.


----------



## dave the baker

Marigene:  From experience: in Kansas it means "Don't put away your long johns yet!"


----------



## Phil

*I can't resist....*

....I'm in shorts, it's five oclock and I just took pork chops and sausage off the grill. It's 84.
Monday it'll be 35. That's north Texas.


----------



## LPBeier

I can't believe I am typing this but it is SNOWING again!!!! Has been since last night with no end in sight even though the weather reports all say it is supposed to be raining!

I can't believe this.  So, looks like we may be postponing family Christmas AGAIN!!!!


----------



## mbasiszta

Lightning storms at dusk. Nature's fireworks. No rain - just huge booms and endless arcs of lightning.


----------



## suziquzie

Snowed AGAIN last night. 3 inches. 

Now the sun is bright and beautiful..... but that means its cold. 
I think its 4. Maybe 5.


----------



## roadfix

It is too awesome here.  I should not be at work.


----------



## suziquzie

Uh, roadfix, you are the boss, are you not? 
CLOSE UP!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

Its a balmy 82 here....nothing like winter in Florida! YUCK!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Warm here too.......73* Some rumbling thunder...gentle rain falling on the leaves...Makes me slee...........Zzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzz


----------



## babetoo

sunny and in 60 degrees


----------



## mbasiszta

Red sky in the morning; sailors take warning.


----------



## suziquzie

here we go again, i dont know why i answer this in the winter. 
Cold. 14 below zero. 
 
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## quicksilver

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Conditions at [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Jan 05, 2009 - 08:53 AM ESTJan 05, 2009 - 07:53 AM CSTJan 05, 2009 - 06:53 AM MSTJan 05, 2009 - 05:53 AM PSTJan 05, 2009 - 04:53 AM ASTJan 05, 2009 - 03:53 AM HST[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]2009.01.05 1353 UTC [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Wind [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]from the NE (040 degrees) at 6 MPH (5 KT) [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Visibility [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]10 mile(s) [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Sky conditions [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]clear [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Temperature [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]68.0 F (20.0 C) [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Dew Point [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]66.0 F (18.9 C) [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Relative Humidity [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]93% [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Pressure (altimeter) [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]30.16 in. Hg (1021 hPa) [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]ob [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]KAPF 051353Z 04005KT 10SM CLR 20/19 A3016 RMK AO2 SLP210 T02000189 [/FONT]
 
Supposed to be 80 later today.
Oh, GrantsKat whoa is us! LOL!


----------



## dave the baker

San Diego - 30 degrees, brilliant sunshine - should reach mid to upper 60's today.  No breeze at all.


----------



## quicksilver

San Diego - 30 degrees   OMG! That's horrible. I never knew it got that cold there, d the b.


----------



## LadyCook61

Weather is blah, overcast, looks like rain. Cold as usual.


----------



## Alix

Well at the moment its only about -14C. I hear rumours that our high is going to be -2C today though. That would be about 28 or 29F I think. I can hardly WAIT. After an entire month in the deepest deep freeze I'm ready to thaw a bit.


----------



## roadfix

quicksilver said:


> San Diego - 30 degrees   OMG! That's horrible. I never knew it got that cold there, d the b.


The further inland you are from the coast the colder it gets.


----------



## scoobagirl

ugh. its so stinkin' cold here - in the 20s and breezy which makes it feel like single digits. Two days ago I was outside in shirtsleeves - it was in the 60s. I'm glad we aren't getting snow and ice though. (except that we can always use the moisture, just not the mess...)


----------



## quicksilver

Just had to turn the A/C on, it's stuffy and humid. But we need rain desperately.
Sorry All, if only we could all share and even things out for one another. The utility companies would hate us though.


----------



## Katie H

Right at freezing at the moment.  Supposed to get some precip, which will be icy.  This after having temps in the 60s for several days.  I even turned the heat off for a couple of days.  With the sun shining on Friday, the family room was almost 80F.  Not today.


----------



## Erinny

Too warm, too warm. A few showers and around 54F. We need a good cold snap.


----------



## oatmealkookie1

Right  now  its  raining  hard and  it 30 degrees in  Texas  ..  Ice  is  building  up  on  the trees  and the bushes ....


----------



## dave the baker

QS:  It doesn't last long; by 9 I was in shirt sleeves.  It's just enough to wake you up.  Got up to 64 this afternoon.


----------



## ndnstarr

It was 36 degrees at approx. 12:00 this afternoon when i was on my way to taking my son to school..cold!!! with snow on the ground from yesterday.


----------



## quicksilver

Dark    and 69 degrees


----------



## Toots

It is cold and windy here.  We are under a winter weather advisory, supposed to get freezing rain in the night - tomorrow's drive to work will be an absolute joy.


----------



## suziquzie

Drive careful Toots! 
(or dont go heehee!) 

Supposed to get to 30 ABOVE today! 
Cloudy though. Oh well. I'll take it.


----------



## CharlieD

Hey suz, it's a heat wave, it's already 20, compare that to 0 at this time yesterday. Considering which shorts I should put on.


----------



## quicksilver

61 and foggy.  And praying for our members in the northwest US.
The news says they are getting slammed, possibly up to 10" of rain, causing mudslides, flooding, etc.
Be safe you all.


----------



## lifesaver

30 degrees and cool


----------



## JustMeToo

Rainy and in the 40's.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ifn it don stop a rainin...I'ma gonna launch the Jon-Boat in da front yard, and sot out some trot lines...


----------



## LadyCook61

dark and started to snow.


----------



## JohnL

Rain and drizzle here, 33 degrees......


----------



## Katie H

It's looked like early evening since I got out of bed this morning.  Ugh!  Cold, low 30s, and rainy.  Supposed to get colder and have ice or snow tonight and tomorrow morning.  This kind of weather only makes me want to nap all day long.  Oh, that I could.


----------



## JustMeToo

Tues., rain, dreary in the high 30"s.


----------



## DramaQueen

*"When life hands you rain, make soup"  *


JustMeToo said:


> Tues., rain, dreary in the high 30"s.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Snowing. Started about 4:00 and are predicted 4". Then some ice/sleet, etc.
 It is pretty as a picture, but thats the extent of it.  After the first few storms, its gets very, old!


----------



## mbasiszta

Uncle Bob, how dem mud bug pots workin'? Nuthin' doin' here in Shreveport. It's cold and raining.


----------



## quicksilver

*71°*

*Partly Cloudy*

*Feels like 73°*

Humidity:97%Pressure:29.90 in/hgWinds:NW at 10 mphVisibility:10 mi


----------



## LadyCook61

dark and icy rain.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

01/07/08 ~ Today, all ice.


----------



## bethzaring

not looking good here.  I expected to lose power yesterday because of accumulating ice, but not at my house, dh came home early because he lost power where he works, 1 mile over the hill from here.  Got one inch of rain last night and expect snow today and tonight.


----------



## JustMeToo

Rain, in the 40's.


----------



## PieSusan

Snowing


----------



## roadfix

It's 8:30 am and I'm sitting in a Starbucks here at the corner of Hollywood Blvd & Western Ave.  It's about 60 degrees outside this morning.  Should be a nice day.
The reason I'm here buying their overpriced coffee is because I was given a couple of their gift cards over the holidays.  Besides, they have free wifi here so I can log on to the internet and kill some time before heading into work which is just a couple of blocks away.


----------



## pdswife

rain!!!!!


----------



## scoobagirl

50s, sunny, and breezy. should be a lovely day! hallelujah!


----------



## quicksilver

81, the a/c is on. I did so much running around this a.m.. I've been in hibernation since New Years Day, cause I worked on the holidays like a dog. I thought I would really enjoy getting out, but with "snowbird" traffic and the unseasonably warm temps., it's nap time. 11 stops since 9:40 this a.m.
I'm done.


----------



## JohnL

Still cold and rain here in Baltimore.


----------



## LadyCook61

dark , cold , snowing on top of icy driveway. I wonder if UPS will show up today.


----------



## suziquzie

just took out the trash.... its cold!!!


----------



## PieSusan

Hi 24, low 20 very windy. I don't even want to think about the windchill factor. The snow plow in my driveway woke me up at 7am. The street is very slushy. Driving has not been fun and there have been lots of accidents and the freeways have been closed at times.


----------



## quicksilver

Local Time: *9:35 AM EST* (GMT -05) — Set My Timezone Lat/Lon: *26.0° N 81.5° W* (Google Map)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Current Conditions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Collier CountyFlorida (PWS)
Updated: 2 min 23 sec ago



*65.0* °F 
Clear
Humidity:74%Dew Point:56 °F Wind:2.0 mph from the NE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wind Gust:8.0 mph Pressure:*30.02* in (Rising) Visibility:10.0 miles UV:1 out of 16Clouds:*Clear* - 
(Above Ground Level)
Elevation:*8* ft Rapid Fire Updates:
EnableDisableSource for Current Conditions:


----------



## Myop

lucky you quicksilver

sunny but cold and windy here, about 37 degrees!


----------



## quicksilver

Lucky you, Myop. The weather may be seasonably cold for you, but you are in one of the prettiest cities in the country. I love visiting there.


----------



## dave the baker

Just keeps getting better.  Going to fire up the "Q" this weekend.


----------



## roadfix

dave the baker said:


> Just keeps getting better.  Going to fire up the "Q" this weekend.


You took the words right out of my mouth.
In fact, I called a couple of friends to invite them over for a burger party Sat night.


----------



## Lefty7887

Sun is shining, its 31 degrees and snowing.


----------



## cara

it's freezing for days now.... last night it was down to -12°C/10°F and today we did not get about -4°C/25°F...


----------



## pdswife

The rain has stopped but... the flooding continues....


----------



## Myop

It is beautiful in the city today, I had a doctor's appointment so I had a nice drive along the Potomac with the sun shining and the monuments in the background, but it is still cold!  : )


----------



## lifesaver

46 degrees, breezy but somewhat warm


----------



## babetoo

great day in southern california , sunny and warmer.


----------



## Erinny

Terrible! Too, too warm. If we don't get a cold snap soon we're in trouble.


----------



## pugger

Clear, sun is out - not a cloud in our sky. Very light breeze & low 80's; 31% Humidity. It is nice!


----------



## dave the baker

Roadfix:  Ah.  The things we have to suffer through for living in SoCal.  LOL


----------



## quicksilver

*Currently: 76 °*

Sunny
*Hi: 77°* | *Low: 52°* | *Humidity:* 35%
*Wind:* N at 3 mph 
*More weather »* | Tide Charts »


----------



## roadfix

dave the baker said:


> Roadfix:  Ah.  The things we have to suffer through for living in SoCal.  LOL



High cost of housing?


----------



## babetoo

it is 61 degrees and sunny. east wind is starting to blow usually this means higher temps.


----------



## JustMeToo

Cold in the 30's here.


----------



## LadyCook61

snowing and suppose to snow all weekend.


----------



## dave the baker

The Santa Anas are beginning, which means higher than usual temps.  They are "off-shore" winds, which means they blow from the land out to sea.  It will be in the 80's this weekend, both on the shore and in the inland valleys.  Winds could get up to 45 mph or so.  This kind of weather encourages wildfires; lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## quicksilver

*Currently: 54 °*

Sunny
*Hi: 78°* | *Low: 52°* | *Humidity:* 92%
*Wind:* ENE at 6 mph 
*More weather »* | Tide Charts »


----------



## Toots

It is pouring down cold rain here (currently 33) and supposed to change over to  a snow/rain mix later.  Fun times.....


----------



## expatgirl

yecccccccccch............hot cold hot cold......etc. etc...............everyone is running around coughing and wiping runny noses......it's allergies not colds......


----------



## lifesaver

24 degrees, cool and breezy


----------



## Luvs2Cook

01/10/09
 Cloudy, cold, temps in the low 20's, the snow is starting already @ 9:00 a.m. Supposed to continue thru the night, we are in the 10" range prediction.
 wooohooo!


----------



## MexicoKaren

A little chilly on the patio this morning drinking our coffee - about 62F, and we are not used to it. Had to dig out a jacket. It will get to about 78-80F during the day. Bright and sunny, deep blue sky. THIS is why people "winter" in Mexico. (Silly us - we "summer" here, too.) But we always have this to look forward to.........


----------



## Myop

cold and partly cloudy, about 34 degrees


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing...


----------



## Porthand

The flood waters receeded yesterday afternoon. WDOT opened I-5 and I could drive home!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Oh wow, Port, hope you are OK.


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> dark and icy rain.


Dark is not weather!


----------



## mbasiszta

LadyCook61 said:


> Snowing...


Now this is weather


----------



## Porthand

High and dry, thanks for asking! DW's school was evacuated Wednesday but re-opened Friday. In western OR & WA when I-5 is closed AND the passes closed your travel is rather limited.


----------



## roadfix

Cycling in spandex shorts and jersey, and a night time BBQ.  This is a good description of this weekend's weather.


----------



## JustMeToo

sunny in the 40's    Lots of rain later.


----------



## quicksilver

quicksilver said:


> Dark and 69 degrees


 


mbasiszta said:


> Dark is not weather!


 

LC, I said the same thing days ago.
Everything being relative, that night was creapy, no stars or moon, as to 3:30 this morning, when I walked weiner dog, the moon was full and didn't even need a flashlight to walk him.

As we're from every part of the world here and time zones, it's relative.

Everyone's a critic!


----------



## mbasiszta

Spandex hides all kinds of things ... Bad roads here, but weather permitting???


----------



## Katie H

Goofy night last night.  About 4 a.m. we had quite a thunderstorm.  Rumbled and boomed so hard it shook the windows in the house.  Only lasted a few hours.

Right now it's ultra-gloomy and the temp's dropping.  Down 5 degrees in about 40 minutes.  Supposed to drop all day and end somewhere in the 30-degree range.


----------



## PieSusan

26 degrees, snow flurries and freezing rain. Winter storm warning and treacherous travel. Another 4-6 inches of snow. We are having miserable weather--very wintery forecast as well.


----------



## LadyCook61

Still snowing heavily...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Rain showers....The ground is gonna rot!!


----------



## LPBeier

I can't believe it but it is SNOWING AGAIN!!!!!!!  We almost got rid of what we had and it is back.  So far not sticking on the roads but it is a matter of time.


----------



## quicksilver

Sorry, LPB. 
I won't rub in the weather here, as you reap the rewards with
wonderful gardens of stuff I can't grow in the spring.


----------



## dave the baker

Here's a little contrast for all my friends out there.  This morning at 7am I spoke with my oldest son, who live in Fairbanks, Alaska.  Here at home the temp was 54F right after dawn, His temp was -47F (no dawn; it's dark all the time).  That's a difference of 101 DEGREES!  By this afternoon the difference was over 120F.  How's them apples???


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> Here's a little contrast for all my friends out there. This morning at 7am I spoke with my oldest son, who live in Fairbanks, Alaska. Here at home the temp was 54F right after dawn, His temp was -47F (no dawn; it's dark all the time). That's a difference of 101 DEGREES! By this afternoon the difference was over 120F. How's them apples???


 

about the same here near san diego . it is 76 now at five pm. we are spoiled.


----------



## elaine l

Well here comes the snow AGAIN!


----------



## expatgirl

what are you guys............sadists????????................jest kidding.............I lived in Alaska for 3 years and there wasn't a long growing season,,,,,,,,,,now I'm in KZ (or will be in about 2 weeks) so it's even less..........but we do manage to get the basics.....onions, cabbage,.turnips...herbs.........yep that's  about it............


----------



## homecook

We've still got snow coming down but not nearly as bad as earlier. Officially we got between 12 and 14 inches since Friday night. Our driveway was plowed three times since Friday and now it's getting covered up again. It's 25 degrees with a windchill of 15.

Barb


----------



## mbasiszta

As I am again closer to the equator than Hawaii, in Panamá, we too are fortunate to have that balmy, tropical weather. Wish I could send some of it to all of you guys enduring this cold winter in most parts of the world. Warm wishes, at least, to you all!

Marty


----------



## larry_stewart

Snowing, and took advantage of the situation by making lemon snow ices for me and the kids .


----------



## Porthand

Larry gets it! When life hands you snow and lemons . . .


----------



## expatgirl

Larry, I know that your snow is pure but I know that it's not in KZ........we had a boy at school who insisted on eating it despite our efforts to discourage him.....one day the water went off and we had science experiments to conduct......so I had Danyar collect some "clean" snow and we melted it in a pot over the stove..........even he gasped at the "crud" floating around in it.......yep, Danyar, that's what you're eating....the Soviets have done so much nuclear testing over KZ in years gone by who knows what's in the precipitation........


----------



## quicksilver

*Currently: 65 °*

Partly Sunny
*Hi: 80°* | *Low: 60°* | *Humidity:* 86%
*Wind:* CLM at 0 mph 
*More weather »* | Tide Charts » 


*But they say we're going to get a "cold" front toward*
*midweek - 40's to 60s.   Brrrrrrrrrr!*


----------



## JustMeToo

It poured last night, now the sun is out and it is in the 40's.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Got about 7" from the snow storm, so its clean up day, very cold, windy.


----------



## lifesaver

51 degrees, sunny and slightly warm


----------



## roadfix

Weather was nice and warm yesterday (about 75) so I went out cycling in the nearby hills.  I took a shot of the canyons with miles of hiking trails down below.  I used my camera phone so the quality is not good.  I encountered many cyclists while on the canyon roads.  I even ran into a friend whom I have not seen in a year.  She was also cycling solo heading the opposite direction.  We stopped and chatted for a little while.  That's where I snapped this picture from, by the way...

There were lots of hikers out there too, like a typical summer afternoon.  I also rode up to the Griffith Observatory where it was crowded with lots of out-of-towners and foreign tourists.

The weather is even nicer today.  I'm at work right now and it feels like 85 out there.


----------



## dave the baker

It is 85 out - in San Diego.  Gawd!  It's loverly......


----------



## quicksilver

*Currently: 71 °*

Sunny
*Hi: 82°was* | *Low: 60°* | *Humidity:* 78%
*Wind:* SW at 3 mph 
*More weather »* | Tide Charts »


----------



## Katie H

At the moment the weather is appropriate to the season, about 39F with slight breeze.  Supposed to remain this way for about one or two more days and then on Wednesday the bottom's supposed to fall out.  Single digit temps.  That's very unusual for this area.


----------



## PieSusan

More of the same--snow and very cold. Icy road conditions off and on depending upon the weather. I cancelled an appointment that I had for tomorrow and if I stay off this puter, I might actually get more baking done!


----------



## homecook

SsDd......25 degrees, 17 windchill and snowing!

Barb


----------



## chefnaterock

Clear and cold.  I shoveled about 12 inches of snow to get to my wood pile today.


----------



## suziquzie

Here it comes!!! 
6 now, expecting a little snow.... then the winds blow in to drop us to -20 overnight and every night this week!!!! 

Is it July yet?


----------



## Lefty7887

Well, just got done cleaning up the door yard from 4 inches of snow and now we go into a solid week of deep freeze with highs in the single digits and wind.


----------



## quicksilver

A dense fog advisory is in effect until 9 a.m in all of Southwest Florida..

It's 61, damp, chilly degrees and still as foggy as pea soup!


----------



## dave the baker

ls 60 just before dawn - going to be mid 80's or more today.  Shorts and sandals today


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> ls 60 just before dawn - going to be mid 80's or more today. Shorts and sandals today


 
ain't it grand, 81 now at four pm. we are so spoiled.


----------



## Angie

Blizzard warning!


----------



## Scotch

It was 84 here in Hermosa Beach today, clear blue skies, nicer than most of our summer days! Come one down -- tourists are mostly gone, rooms are cheap, restaurants could use the business!


----------



## PieSusan

We are going into two deep freezes with two snows this week. May get lake effect. Dangerous temps and windchills.


----------



## Katie H

Not too bad right now.  About 45F and calm.  Will chill down a bit tomorrow and we'll be thrust into the deep freeze on Wednesday.  By Friday, we're supposed to be in the single dights with wind advisories.


----------



## mbasiszta

That beach shot sure looked great Scotch. Hope the beach and water are clean.


----------



## Constance

Katie E said:


> Not too bad right now.  About 45F and calm.  Will chill down a bit tomorrow and we'll be thrust into the deep freeze on Wednesday.  By Friday, we're supposed to be in the single dights with wind advisories.



Same here, Katie...it's supposed be be 2 degrees Thursday morning. Our weather report comes out of Paducah, just like your yours.


----------



## texherp

They saying it's gonna get down in to the upper 20's tomorrow night which is pretty big here on the Gulf Coast.  For last couple years it hasen't made it to freezing.


----------



## dave the baker

It's late at night, still warm but the Santa Ana's are blowing - and they blow no good.


----------



## kadesma

It was sunny but breezy and cold today...out of the wind it was about 60 and is supposed to hit 66 tomorrow..We shall see, as I stand in front of the pellet stove looking outside.
kadesma


----------



## heb1976

To all of you that have warm weather  (pretend it is me sticking my tongue out at you).

After the 17 inches of snow we got the other day ... it has started to snow again and will continue until tomorrow where the temperatures will drop to 9 degrees with a windchill of below 5.  Wanna come play in the snow with me???


----------



## quicksilver

*Currently: 62 °*

Thunderstorms
*Hi: 73°* | *Low: 53°* | *Humidity:* 100%
*Wind:* ESE at 3 mph 
*More weather »* | Tide Charts »


----------



## lifesaver

10 degrees cold


----------



## dave the baker

Just before dawn here - calm, cool, low 60's,  but will get up to 80 or more by this afternoon.


"A day without sunshine is like a day without sunshine"  - Bob


----------



## Katie H

Cloudy, low 30s with wind blowing about 20 mph.  Feels like the teens.  Today begins the temp nosedive.


----------



## dave the baker

Katie E said:


> Cloudy, low 30s with wind blowing about 20 mph. Feels like the teens. Today begins the temp nosedive.


 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## mbasiszta

We cooks, chefs etc. frequent the globe. Some of us have chosen to live where it gets **** cold in the winter, and others not.   
To all of us, I wish us a great 2009, warm or cold.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Cold, 25, cloudy snow flurries


----------



## JustMeToo

Cloudy, 40's


----------



## roadfix

Happy New Year!.......all you weather people!


----------



## Michelemarie

We are under a blizzard warning until tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## chefnaterock

Freaking COLD!


----------



## Lefty7887

chefnaterock said:


> Freaking COLD!



Yes, here too, and windy.  The forecasters are calling for the lowest temps in 15 years! Now I have to ask, why do I work in a shipyard


----------



## suziquzie

8 below zero. -20 wind chill. 
actual temp to be -20 or lower tonight ....
25 above by sunday!!!!


----------



## JustMeToo

Cold, in the 20's.  Winds blew in some cold weather for us for the rest of the week.


----------



## Porthand

Above freezing, NOT raining + the elephant garlic and fava beans survived the cold and snow!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

1/14/09
 Right now it is 11 degrees, todays high is 18.  Can you say Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
  But the sun is shining and some snow is predicted tonite.


----------



## deelady

snowing and 10 degrees....its gonna be a cooolllddd couple of days!


----------



## pugger

Clear and cold


----------



## lifesaver

36 degrees and the sun is shinning


----------



## jennifer75

It is currently a sunny and fabulous 65 degrees in lovely Southern Cali.  High today of 85 I'm guessing...and I love it.  Feels like Spring!!!


----------



## roadfix

I don't really like hot weather in January......but I'm not really complaining either...


----------



## pdswife

I can see Clearly now the rain has gone!  The sky is BLUE!!!  The sun is OUT!!  It's only 35 degrees but I'll take it !!!


----------



## babetoo

lots of sunshine here in so.calif. 78 degrees here at noon


----------



## LadyCook61

10 degrees and very windy.


----------



## homecook

It's 15 with a windchill of 2. It's snowing again................Tomorrow is supposed to be colder!

Barb


----------



## PanchoHambre

Cold cold cold... way too cold for me. I realize some of you live in truly fridgid climates... More power to you. I can't stand it.


----------



## Katie H

Wind's blowing like a mad bandit.  Temp has dropped 15 degrees during the last 2 hours.  Should be about 5F by daybreak, still with wind, which will put it in single digits or lower. Local news warned folks about frostbite for the children awaiting school buses in the morning.  Can't even find the brass monkey.  I think it blew away this afternoon.


----------



## quicksilver

*It's COLD!!!!! And the heat is on!*







Tonight
Partly cloudy. Colder. Lows 41 to 46. North winds around 5 mph. Lowest wind chill readings 39 to 44. 


*I know, go ahead and laugh and make fun, but 2 days ago it was in the 80s and the A/C was on. This is the thing*
*to bring sickness to us all down here!*
*And it's gonna get worse over the next week. BOOHOO!*
*This is FLORIDA/PARADISE for goodness sake!*

*GRANTSKAT, where are you when I need you?*


----------



## TATTRAT

Unfricking believably COLD...and it is only going to get worse...To those in the North, I do NOT know how ya do it...


----------



## quicksilver

TATTRAT said:


> Unfricking believably COLD...and it is only going to get worse...To those in the North, I do NOT know how ya do it...


 
I do - for 43 years! Been here 10.


----------



## deelady

snow snow and some more snow!.....is there a thread still around to post snow pics? I took a couple cool ones tonight and throughout the day to see the differences as the hours passed.
I thought I remember Pancanis starting one before....?


----------



## quicksilver

Do the Random Photos thread, dee. I'll be waiting to see.
I love snow pics - no shovels required!  LOL!


----------



## Neeney

Low of minus 5 tonite...wind chill value of minus 36.  Just got the call that school is closed tomorrow...YAY!  I'm a school bus driver and that is such wonderful news!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Low here will be -20 to -25 F tonight.
Wind chill could be -50. 

Go farther north it gets more fun. 
ALix, do you seriously live like this all winter????? 

DH drives overnights, here's to hoping he doesn't freeze while switching trailers.


----------



## Barbara L

Right now it is 34 degrees F.  The weather just can't make up its mind around here.  It has been unseasonably warm, but now it is suddenly getting cold at night.  It is supposed to get down to 28 degrees F tonight, 19 tomorrow, and 10 Friday night.  After that, the low is supposed to be in the mid-20s through Wednesday.  The high temperature tomorrow is supposed to be 45, and Friday's high is supposed to be 35.  We have to keep our electric use down, so we haven't been using the heater much.  I mainly turn it on when we take a bath or shower.  Fortunately the weather has cooperated for the most part.  We use plenty of blankets at night when it is cold--I kind of like the bedroom cool as long as I have warm blankets to snuggle under.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

I used to love this kinda weather when I was a kid, not so much anymore!

It is currently -1F right now, cold cold cold! I am inside right now and shivering still... course part of that is because the wife has been sick the last few days so I have had to do the shoveling. I have a snow blower, but since she didn't clear off the gangway last fall and left bags of soil and yard waste there I can't get the snow blower to the front. So, I can clear out behind the garage and up to the house, but not the side of the house or front. I have to use the shovel for that.
I think I overdid it, cause I am in a lot of pain right now and can't get my heart rate down. I took some nitrates, but not helping much. And to think I used to laugh at the idea of getting a heart attack from shoveling snow!


----------



## AMSeccia

I'm in the same boat as Suzi above ... absolute bitter cold and dangerous wind chills.  They just called off every school from here to Michigan border, and of course my district was the last to call it.  I actually think straight temps were 10* colder or so last night, but that wind is cruel!


----------



## AMSeccia

Maverick2272 said:


> I used to love this kinda weather when I was a kid, not so much anymore!
> 
> It is currently -1F right now, cold cold cold! I am inside right now and shivering still... course part of that is because the wife has been sick the last few days so I have had to do the shoveling. I have a snow blower, but since she didn't clear off the gangway last fall and left bags of soil and yard waste there I can't get the snow blower to the front. So, I can clear out behind the garage and up to the house, but not the side of the house or front. I have to use the shovel for that.
> I think I overdid it, cause I am in a lot of pain right now and can't get my heart rate down. I took some nitrates, but not helping much. And to think I used to laugh at the idea of getting a heart attack from shoveling snow!


 
Hey there, you take care of yourself ... if the worst thing that happens is the snow has to wait a week to thaw and melt, that's better than what you are describing above.  Sending well wishes your way ...


----------



## Maverick2272

I had to dig out the car out front, otherwise they give you a ticket in this town. Your choices are move the car until after the plow has been thru or dig it out yourself. If the plow has gone by a second time and your car has not been uncovered (I think there is a time limit as well of 24hrs), they will call parking enforcement on you. $50 ticket right there, ugg.
I had the kids help, but I finished around 10pm and still can't stop shaking...


----------



## dave the baker

Wierd here - was 37 at dawn and 89 by mid afternoon.  The Santa Ana's just keep blowing.  Will probably be warm through the weekend and then ???. Even tho we don't have what most folks would call winter, it at least gets cold enough to necessitate a jacket or sweater in the valleys and a coat on the shore.  Wish that would start happening.


----------



## dave the baker

Mav - Yeah.  My bro in law in Naperville says the parking nazis give tickets if you even look crosseyed.


----------



## Maverick2272

dave the baker said:


> Wierd here - was 37 at dawn and 89 by mid afternoon.  The Santa Ana's just keep blowing.  Will probably be warm through the weekend and then ???. Even tho we don't have what most folks would call winter, it at least gets cold enough to necessitate a jacket or sweater in the valleys and a coat on the shore.  Wish that would start happening.



WOW that is quite a shift from 37 to 89, is that normal down there? And just curious, but I heard a lot of folks down there have their water heaters outside in a shack attached to the house, is that true or a myth?


----------



## Maverick2272

dave the baker said:


> Mav - Yeah.  My bro in law in Naperville says the parking nazis give tickets if you even look crosseyed.



Yup, once got one for parking more than 12" from the curb, I was 13 1/2" away....$25....geeesh.


----------



## homecook

I don't think it's stopped snowing here for a week! It's supposed to continue through Saturday. The temp is 14 with windchill of 0. We have a lake effect storm warning through Friday night. It's supposed to go down to 8 degrees today. Fortunately it's not too windy. It's just bitter cold. We have about 18" of snow on the ground now and expected to get 10" more by Saturday.

Barb


----------



## dave the baker

Mav: Yup. This is a little weird. In winter it's usually in the 50's or low 60's. We have a Santa Ana situation - extreme high preassure stalled over the southwest. Mucho winds. Later we have a La Nina out in the Pacific which will do other odd things to the weather this year. (and eventually your's, too)
My water heater is enclosed but is accesed by an outside door (no insulation). My water softner is outside; this week I'm building a decorative, not functional, cover for it.
And that's life in SoCal.

Oh! Forcast is for 84 today. Beautiful, brilliant blue skys. Not a cloud in sight.


----------



## roadfix

Maverick2272 said:


> WOW that is quite a shift from 37 to 89, is that normal down there? And just curious, but I heard a lot of folks down there have their water heaters outside in a shack attached to the house, is that true or a myth?



I don't know what part of SoCal Dave lives but depending on the region, such as mountains, deserts, or inner valley communities, extreme temp swings are very common.
I live near downtown Los Angeles and am very close to the coast so although we were in the high 80's during the day, overnight temps only dipped down into the low 60's only.  We don't get the extreme temp variations.

Many homes in LA have water heaters in simple, non-insulated sheet metal enclosures attached outside of homes.  This is very common.
My water heater happens to be located in the basement.


----------



## Constance

The sun is shining and it's up to 10 degrees, from a low of 1 this morning. It's supposed to be colder yet tomorrow. It's good weather to snuggle in.

DH was just talking this morning about how glad he is to be retired...Cold weather like this is he$$ at the strip mines.


----------



## jennifer75

roadfix said:


> I don't know what part of SoCal Dave lives but depending on the region, such as mountains, deserts, or inner valley communities, extreme temp swings are very common.
> *I live near downtown Los Angeles* and am very close to the coast so although we were in the high 80's during the day, overnight temps only dipped down into the low 60's only. We don't get the extreme temp variations.
> 
> Many homes in LA have water heaters in simple, non-insulated sheet metal enclosures attached outside of homes. This is very common.
> My water heater happens to be located in the basement.


 
Ooh lets do lunch!  

And for the record, my water heater is in my kitchen; right up against my stove that _doesn't work_.


----------



## suziquzie

It's up to -10 now!!!!


----------



## roadfix

jennifer75 said:


> Ooh lets do lunch!
> 
> And for the record, my water heater is in my kitchen; right up against my stove that _doesn't work_.



In which community are you located?  Looks like we're gonna hit the high 80's again today.  I'm going for a bike ride this afternoon to cool off.


----------



## Mama

It's 44 and sunny but windy.  It's supposed to get down into the teens here tonight and Saturday morning it's supposed to be the coldest it's been in 15 years!


----------



## Katie H

Nice and sunny, but quite windy.  With the wind chill it feels like 4F.  Sheesh!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

We dipped down to 30F this morning and it's about 56F this afternoon.


----------



## dave the baker

roadfix said:


> I don't know what part of SoCal Dave lives but depending on the region, such as mountains, deserts, or inner valley communities, extreme temp swings are very common.
> I live near downtown Los Angeles and am very close to the coast so although we were in the high 80's during the day, overnight temps only dipped down into the low 60's only. We don't get the extreme temp variations.
> 
> Many homes in LA have water heaters in simple, non-insulated sheet metal enclosures attached outside of homes. This is very common.
> My water heater happens to be located in the basement.


 
I live in the Poway valley of San Diego, about 8 or 9 miles from the water. RoadFix has a basement, which is quite unusual in SoCal. We didn't have one when we lived in Rancho Cucamonga (yes, there is such a place), or Pomona, near LA.


----------



## Barbara L

dave the baker said:


> I live in the Poway valley of San Diego, about 8 or 9 miles from the water. RoadFix has a basement, which is quite unusual in SoCal. We didn't have one when we lived in Rancho Cucamonga (yes, there is such a place), or Pomona, near LA.


I didn't even think about that when he said that, but you're right. I only knew one person in California (our landlord in San Diego in the late 60s) who had a basement. We didn't have one in San Diego or Vista.

As far as our hot water heater, ours was in the carport, in a little enclosed laundry area (just big enough for a washer, dryer, and water heater). At the house we lived in before that, we had a little laundry room attached to the house, and it was in there. 

I would love a Santa Ana here right about now! I'm a little chilly!

Barbara


----------



## jennifer75

dave the baker said:


> I live in the Poway valley of San Diego, about 8 or 9 miles from the water. RoadFix has a basement, which is quite unusual in SoCal. We didn't have one when we lived in Rancho Cucamonga (yes, there is such a place), or Pomona, near LA.


 
Historical homes in L.A. have basements.  My neighborhood is surrounded by historical homes and while my apt is from the early 1900's, its not a historical _house_, so no basement.  

Rancho -and other newly developed areas - will not have basements unless specifically requested by the owner with too much money in his pockets.


----------



## dave the baker

Barb:  Wish I could help you, but the Santa Anas and La Nina will probably mean more lousy weather for most of the country for this winter.  Think warm thoughts, dear.  I miss basements; always had one in the midwest.  All the way from root cellar and storm cellar to huge, with family room and etc.


----------



## Alix

*doing a happy dance* ABOVE FREEZING! Its 2C here and warm enough to wear my spring coat. AHHHHHH! Hallelujah! Sending the cold weather to some of you for a while.


----------



## Barbara

I am also in SoCal and my ac is on right now!! I live about 20 miles south of downtown LA on a golf course, life is good here, but Im in the mood to make soup not barbecue


----------



## PieSusan

The news said that we are at 9 degrees, and temps are going to keep on dropping until we get to 1 degree. However, it will feel more like MINUS 25 DEGREES. There are a few flurries expected.too 

Friday's high will reach only 8 degrees. 

North East Ohioans and others with similar weather, please bring all pets inside. 

Unfortunately, I will have to go out tomorrow. Sheesh!


----------



## dave the baker

Barbara said:


> I am also in SoCal and my ac is on right now!! I live about 20 miles south of downtown LA on a golf course, life is good here, but Im in the mood to make soup not barbecue


 
I've got a meaty hambone in the freezer just begging for cool weather. Sooner the better! Them beans is awaitn'. I've been outside all day so just turned on all the ceiling fans in the house (7). They help.


----------



## deelady

Barbara L said:


> I didn't even think about that when he said that, but you're right. I only knew one person in California (our landlord in San Diego in the late 60s) who had a basement. We didn't have one in San Diego or Vista.
> 
> As far as our hot water heater, ours was in the carport, in a little enclosed laundry area (just big enough for a washer, dryer, and water heater). At the house we lived in before that, we had a little laundry room attached to the house, and it was in there.
> 
> I would love a Santa Ana here right about now! I'm a little chilly!
> 
> Barbara


 

When I lived in Hollywood we had a large basement as well as a large walk around attic!
I think its more common in the LA/Hollywood areas due to the houses there often being much older.
We even had a tunnel going under our house starting in the basement to the front of the house/street area....I never knew exactly where it led to because it scared the C@#* out of me! Never fell for my brother daring me to go!  It was always a mystery of why it was there at all, it seemed like a private tunnel nothing the city made...??
 
Anywho....its a whopping 2 degrees here! and I don't even want to get into what happen to me today when I went to shovel my drivway!!!


----------



## middie

Frigid !!!!!!


----------



## Toots

Its about 5 degrees here right now, tonight's low is gonna be -2.  The good news is that by Saturday it will be in the 20s - heatwave!


----------



## Katie H

Toots said:


> Its about 5 degrees here right now, tonight's low is gonna be -2.  The good news is that by Saturday it will be in the 20s - heatwave!



I know what you mean, Toots.  I'd better dig out my shorts and tank tops.


----------



## middie

Well then I'm going swimming next Thursday when it's supposed to be 34 !


----------



## Toots

middie said:


> Well then I'm going swimming next Thursday when it's supposed to be 34 !



Hey, 34 would feel great right now!  
Especially if the sun came out, it was sunny here today but bitterly cold.  Dogs didn't even get a walk, too cold.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am in the cold as well, NOT FUN!

Actually thinking of NOT hoping on the bike in the morning, nearly froze my nips off today even with riding gear...


----------



## Michelemarie

-14 degrees - I'm freaking freezing here!


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> I've got a meaty hambone in the freezer just begging for cool weather. Sooner the better! Them beans is awaitn'. I've been outside all day so just turned on all the ceiling fans in the house (7). They help.


 
near san diego, didn't turn on ac or fans, but it was lovely today. hey i have a hambone in freezer, sounds like a good idea. i just checked and even have beans
we are lucky here, aren't we dave? it is 70 degrees at six pm.


----------



## mbasiszta

So sorry, Michele. Come visit us in Panama.


----------



## Constance

DH and I made a big pot of vegetable beef soup, which we've had two nights in a row. Tonight, we're having a break with some really good chili dogs, with homemade steak chili out of the freezer and some grated cheddar cheese. 

Tomorrow, we'll go back to the soup.


----------



## dave the baker

You want weird?  Last week my son in Alaska had record LOW temps, -47 and that sort of thing.  Listen up Northeasterners - it's 37+ right now in Fairbanks!  Go figure....


----------



## JustMeToo

Constance, Are you going to post that recipe for the veg, beef soup???


----------



## roadfix

dave the baker said:


> I live in the Poway valley of San Diego, about 8 or 9 miles from the water. RoadFix has a basement, which is quite unusual in SoCal. We didn't have one when we lived in Rancho Cucamonga (yes, there is such a place), or Pomona, near LA.


 
Sure, I know exactly where you are.  Very beautiful area of the southland.

You're right about the basement being unusual in SoCal.  My house sits on a hillside and we call the unoccupied lower lever (utility area) of the house 'basement' as it is half way dug into the hillside.  I really don't know what else to call it.


----------



## AMSeccia

dave the baker said:


> You want weird? Last week my son in Alaska had record LOW temps, -47 and that sort of thing. Listen up Northeasterners - it's 37+ right now in Fairbanks! Go figure....


 
Yep, I saw that ... our local weather guru just said that Alaska is actually benefiting from our arctic blast.  Go figure!  No global warming here (figure of speach, no flames please)!


----------



## Wart

-9 f


----------



## Barbara L

It is 15 degrees F right now (with a windchill several degrees cooler).  We keep our thermostat turned way down so that the heater won't come on much (we are dressed in warm clothes and wearing nice heavy slippers), but it has come on a couple times tonight.

Barbara


----------



## Toots

It is -5 right now, windchill about - 20.  Needless to say, my dogs are not getting their usual morning walk this morning!


----------



## suziquzie

It's getting above ZERO today!!!!!!! 
YAY! It hasn't been since monday... 
But not yet. it's -22 right now. 
Headed for 8 above later....
30 above by Sunday. 
Where's my shorts?


----------



## JustMeToo

Cold, 12 degrees.


----------



## mikki

It's 0 here with a wind chill of -27


----------



## bethzaring

it was -4*F on the porch and -2*F in the barn this morning


----------



## RobsanX

Sunny, and a balmy -20 deg.


----------



## Katie H

It was a sunny 6F when I got up at 7 this morning.  Has already screamed up to 9F.  Whoa!  High is supposed to be 22F.  Thankfully the wind isn't blowing at 20+ mph like the last several days.  Still a bit windy, though.  We're supposed to be cut loose from this bitter cold by Sunday.  It's predicted to be cold, but not as brutal.


----------



## Constance

We're the same as Katie, except about 5 degrees colder.


----------



## LadyCook61

9 degrees and very windy.  House inside is 60 degrees , even with the coal stove going.   El cheapo won't turn on the electric heat even temporarily to make the house warmer.  Meanwhile I have to wear extra clothing to keep warm.


----------



## ronjohn55

> in White Lake Township. "It was minus 15 degrees (below zero) at 7:30 a.m.," said meteorologist Steve Freitag. "That is cold. It is a record-setting temperature"
> The previous low of 14 degrees below zero was set in 1972, Freitag said.



That's in Fahrenheit. It's being caused by a cold front known as an "Alberta Clipper". 

So.... I blame Alix for this. 




(No, not really)


----------



## Alix

La de da de dum...I should probably not mention that we are currently at a balmy 5C (33F) then. I am soooooo thankful all that blisteringly cold weather is over for a bit. 

Ronjohn, if it is actually the weather we've had for over a month, you'd better break out ALL your woolies and buy some long underwear. It was NASTY


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> 9 degrees and very windy. House inside is 60 degrees , even with the coal stove going. El cheapo won't turn on the electric heat even temporarily to make the house warmer. Meanwhile I have to wear extra clothing to keep warm.


 
Would he prefer to see you in a bed in the next room to Dave Hutchins? Or pay the Dr. bills? Or have to cook and eat alone?

Tell him it's an early Valentine's Day present!


----------



## GrantsKat

Sunny and 50 degrees, this is the closest to winter weather we get here


----------



## LadyCook61

quicksilver said:


> Would he prefer to see you in a bed in the next room to Dave Hutchins? Or pay the Dr. bills? Or have to cook and eat alone?
> 
> Tell him it's an early Valentine's Day present!


 
all he cares about is saving money and not having to pay higher electric bill.


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> all he cares about is saving money and not having to pay higher electric bill.


 
I don't think Drs are any cheaper.
But I have to say, having had gas, oil and electric for heating systems at one time or another, electric is the most expensive, and least efficient.


----------



## roadfix

Another day of global warming here.


----------



## Maverick2272

Fridged.. says -1F right now but supposed to be as low as -14F. Also supposed to start warming up by Saturday but snowing again.


----------



## AMSeccia

Still -7 here with wind chills to -30.  No school again, the girls were pleased.  We're supposed to get some snow tonight -- up to 6 inches.  I think the cold is MUCH easier to take with some fresh snow, not sure why.


----------



## Maverick2272

Yea, they called off school here as well for Chicago cause of the cold. Our schools already had the day off which gave the kids a 4 day weekend. I am not sure why they did that, MLK day is Monday but they also got Friday off?
Maybe a teacher in service day, I should pay more attention LOL.


----------



## AMSeccia

My middle schooler has been off since Tuesday (power outage), then yesterday and today with weather.  Today was a teacher work day, so she gets yet another day off Monday so they can do report cards.  I told her she's going to be making up days into July!


----------



## lifesaver

33 degrees but it doesn't really feel cold out.


----------



## LadyCook61

suppose to drop down tonight  3 below zero  to  10 below zero...


----------



## mbasiszta

8 p.m.; 86 degrees F.


----------



## Porthand

I've been up in the Boundary Waters ice fishing at -10 but that was a bright , sunny day and quite pleasant. I feel for you all back in the Midwest.


----------



## babetoo

6:31 here and 73 degrees


----------



## JoeV

How cold is it?


----------



## PieSusan

So cold, I may have water problems tomorrow.


----------



## JoeV

PieSusan said:


> So cold, I may have water problems tomorrow.



If you were going to have water problems it would have occurred this morning when we were around -11 to -14 F. If you are still concerned, let your cold water faucet furthest from the hot water tank have a steady drip overnight. Not fast, just a steady drip. Also, open the cabinet doors under each sink to allow the warm air from the room to enter the cabinet space. This helps a lot and will often prevent pipes from freezing just by doing this, especially if the sink is on an outside wall like in the kitchen, but it also helps in bathrooms.


----------



## middie

3 below 0 actual temp. With the windchill it's 25 below.
Alix it's be great if you take your weather back cause
WE sure don't want it down here anymore !!! (


----------



## Katie H

middie said:


> Alix it be great if you take your weather back cause
> WE sure don't want it down here anymore !!! (



You bet your bunny shoes, middie.  I'm with you.


----------



## Barbara L

It's 11 degrees F right now and supposed to get colder.  

Barbara


----------



## PieSusan

Well, I still don't have water coming through my kitchen sink and I believe the dishwasher failed last night, too. I have notified a friend about the problem. I hope nothing bursts. 

That is how cold it is here.


----------



## Constance

Yesterday morning it was 1 degree and today it's supposed to get up to 40.


----------



## Maverick2272

Currently says it is cloudy and 19F, hopefully it will continue to warm up but won't start snowing again.


----------



## lifesaver

it is right now 37 degrees and the sun is out.


----------



## LadyCook61

sunny but so cold ... when I got up this morning inside the house was 48 degrees !


----------



## DramaQueen

*

This is called "Michigan" but could apply to pretty much anywhere in the Midwest or East Coast right about now:

MICHIGAN WINTER POEM 


It's winter here in Michigan, and the gentle breezes blow. 

Seventy miles an hour, at twenty five below. 

Oh, how I love Ole Michigan, when the snow's up to your butt. 

You take a breath of winter, and your nose freezes shut. 

Yes, the weather here is wonderful, so I guess I'll hang around. 

I could never leave my Michigan, cause I'm frozen to the ground.

*


----------



## Katie H

Warmer today than the last several day...about 35F, but the wind's blowing at about 20 mph.  At least it's sunny, which is wonderful.  Very, very dry though.  The humidity is only about 28%.  No wonder I have chapped lips and hands.  They've been soaking up the moisturizer/lotion like sponges.


----------



## Porthand

Freezing fog this morning developing into widely scattered fog with increasing fog tonight! So it goes in the PNW.


----------



## roadfix

Another hot day in the southland.  This is not right.


----------



## lifesaver

51 degrees and still sunny out


----------



## pdswife

It's so foggy we can hardly see across the street...pretty weird


----------



## SierraCook

52 degrees and sunny.  All the snow that we received in December is gone, except for a few icy spots.  As much as I dislike snow, we really need to get some more or it is going to a long, hot, and dry summer.


----------



## dave the baker

Another impossibly glorious day has ended. Tomorrow more of the same. They say it wil last till the middle of next week, then get cooler (I hope).  I've got a ton of new long-sleeved shirts and sweaters and haven't had much of a chance to wear them.


----------



## Katie H

dave the baker said:


> Another impossibly glorious day has ended.  Tomorrow more of the same.  They say it wil last till the middle of next week, then get cooler (I hope).




Oh...shut up!!!  Send it here.


----------



## homecook

I just know it's freezing!!!! It's probably about 20 degrees.  The windchill is 7. We've got a blizzard going on here, I can't even see the house across the street. We're supposed to get a few more inches of snow but it's mostly blowing......high winds.

Barb


----------



## dave the baker

Katie:  I lived with your kind of weather, propably worse, for 45 years so I know what you're going through and I can sympathize (NE Nebraska).  What we're having right now in SoCal is most unusual, as Babetoo and Roadfix will testify to, but we're gonna enjoy it while we've got it.  If I could ship it to you I certainly would!  Hang in there.  This, too, shall pass.  (What dummy came up with that line?) LOL


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing , and cold as usual.


----------



## expatgirl

ready for liftoff, Houston.........wonderful weather........supposed to be in the 70's for this next week.........dag gone it I'm having to go back to KZ where there's snow and ice and temps below freezing.........any sympathy at all????   I hate cold weather........


----------



## mbasiszta

1406, sunny, 94 degrees Fahrenheit. Too **** hot.


----------



## JustMeToo

Cloudy, damp, 40 degrees


----------



## homecook

It's been snowing here since last night. We've probably gotten about 6 more inches. The roads are terribly slippery. They've only plowed our street once today and that was about 8 am. Ds just got to work and he said the roads were terrible. It's about 20 degrees with windchill of 8.
A good day to just stay in......

Barb


----------



## Katie H

Practically balmy today.  Quite a contrast to the last week.  It's sunny with little or no wind.  Slight breeze, if anything.  Humidity is below 30% and the temp has soared all the way to 42F.  I might have to drag out my shorts.

The outside kitties are playing in the leaves and sunning themselves and enjoying a water bowl that isn't frozen solid.  This is the most exercise they've had in a week.


----------



## LadyCook61

Still snowing as of 4:47 pm.  A kind neighbor plowed the driveway earlier, wonder if he will do it again after the snow stops.   We don't even know who did the plowing, we never saw the truck come up the driveway.  Perhaps it is the neighbor who we got Tuxie from.


----------



## Scotch

It's 2:30 p.m. and the indoor-outdoor thermometer says it's 78.4 degrees in the shade in the backyard -- 
but it feels warmer as the sun is very intense this afternoon. 

Slight breeze, blue skies, blue water, as seen from our balcony:


----------



## roadfix

^^^ I know that corner.  We sometimes ride on the beach bike path down to PV and back.


----------



## Deathbysoup

It's been snowing all day and although it is now dark , I see in the streetlights that it is STILL snowing.


----------



## dave the baker

Beautiful day - went to Oceanside to have breakfasr out on the pier (Ruby's).  Great surf 5 - 7 feet. Couple of topsail schooners out. Fun to watch.  Had to stop in Carlsbad so DW could visit the Coach outlet. (ouch!) Nice and warm and supposed to be the same tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

ditto what dave said. i love california. even when it is cooler we are not  frozen from snow, unless you want to drive to the mountains and play in it.


----------



## pdswife

It was warm  (60 degrees) today!  The sun was out and it felt so nice!!!  SMILES!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

It is 45 degrees F right now.  We will be under a Winter Storm Warning tonight through tomorrow afternoon.  I don't know how affected we will be, since our county is the farthest east of all the counties involved, but it said that we should start getting rain, then a mixture starting at about 9:00 tonight, and at midnight it is supposed to turn into just snow.  We are supposed to get 2-3 inches of snow.  I would really love to get a little snow!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> It was warm  (60 degrees) today!  The sun was out and it felt so nice!!!  SMILES!!!!!!!


We hit close to 70, odd but wonderful
kades


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:


> It is 45 degrees F right now.  We will be under a Winter Storm Warning tonight through tomorrow afternoon.  I don't know how affected we will be, since our county is the farthest east of all the counties involved, but it said that we should start getting rain, then a mixture starting at about 9:00 tonight, and at midnight it is supposed to turn into just snow.  We are supposed to get 2-3 inches of snow.  I would really love to get a little snow!
> 
> Barbara


A  little Snow? I'd be running for the pellet stove
kades


----------



## Barbara L

Our snow didn't last too long on the ground.  It was covered this morning, but by afternoon it was patchy.  The only snow left now is directly to the east of any structure, so we still have a little right in front of our house.  Cubbie is fascinated by it, but not so eager to stay out in it as he was a year ago!  It is 17 degrees right now.  Fortunately Cubbie doesn't have the "wandering bug" and I am able to let him out by himself at night (I don't during the day because he is more likely to try to go visiting then).  That way I can stay inside the warm (well, not freezing) house while he takes care of business.  Funny story about that--I started giving him a treat when he comes in, to make sure that he does come in.  He started asking to go out, then would immediately bark to come in, thinking he was going to get a treat!  Now I give them sometimes and other times I just pet him.  He prefers love _and_ a treat, but he's happy with just the love too!

To stay warm, I have a big pot of chili cooking on the stove (yep, eating late, but we did everything late today!).

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker

Overcast here today and starting to cool off a bit.  Rain (most folks call it mist or drizzle) in the forecast for later in the week.


----------



## lifesaver

It was down in the 30's today with a very cold breeze. It's 21 degrees right now.


----------



## quicksilver

*Currently: 36 °  Feels like 31. *

Mostly Cloudy with Showers
*Hi: 66°* | *Low: 43°* | *Humidity:* 57%
*Wind:* NNE at 10 mph Gusts 20mph
*More weather »* | Tide Charts »

*Brrrrrrrrr! It should be in the 50s*


----------



## Toots

It is 8 right now, not sure what the windchill is - it is too cold for a morning dog walk.  
Going up to 30 and with the sun that won't be too bad, I guess.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

We hit 30 degrees this morning, suppose to go up into the 50's. I love it.


----------



## lifesaver

26 degreese and cool. Hopefully it won't be as cold as it was yesterday.


----------



## JustMeToo

Today it is 15 degrees and sunny.


----------



## jennifer75

It sprinkled for a nano second this morning, can't even call it a sprinkle.  Was more like a cloud sneezing.   
It's a slightly cloudy 67 degrees.  Pth.


----------



## roadfix

I think this is the first time in 2 weeks the temps in LA will not reach 80 degrees.  The cooler weather is most welcomed.


----------



## bglc32

Yesterday it was 30 and we had some snow (that was kind of cool because it hardly ever snows here), and today it is sunny and 43.


----------



## dave the baker

overcast, upper 60's


----------



## pugger

Clear, light winds, low 60's


----------



## lifesaver

It's 47 degrees and the sun is actually out today. And i've even got a window open.


----------



## babetoo

after a week of lovely temps and sunshine, we are back to gloom and overcast. temp not bad 71. rain?tomorrow


----------



## dave the baker

Yup, Babe.  Little Patty Brown says rain, so it's gonna!


----------



## quicksilver

*Zone Weather Forecast:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*



*Dated:* 938 PM EST WED JAN 21 2009 *Expires:* 430 AM EST THU
*Rest Of Tonight*...Clear and cold. Areas of frost. Lows around 30 to the lower 30s. North winds around 5 mph. 





*



Clear*
*Low 35°F *
*



Clear and cold. Patchy frost. Lows 32 to 37...Warmest along the gulf coast. North winds around 5 mph.*​


*We produce 90% of the US's tomatoes and 9 billion $s of the nation's orange juice, so we have some very scared growers right now.*​


----------



## mbasiszta

Sunrise = 76 degrees F. Balmy mountain breezes in Panama today.


----------



## expatgirl

gorgeus.......sunny and cool and NO humidity..........


----------



## lifesaver

62 degrees and sunny. window open again.


----------



## dave the baker

Overcast and in the 60's.  We were expecting rain last night and today.  Big disappointment.


----------



## pugger

Clear, upper 60's, nicer than yesterday


----------



## mbasiszta

Seems to me that it is warming up for most of ya-all. Great!


----------



## JustMeToo

Sunny and 41 here.


----------



## jennifer75

Blech.  It's cloudy, drizzly, and low to mid 60's I'm guessing.  Burrr.  I know.  Shuddup Jennifer.


----------



## jennifer75

dave the baker said:


> Overcast and in the 60's. We were expecting rain last night and today. Big disappointment.


 You should know by now that when they say rain they _mean_ dew.


----------



## babetoo

65 degrees and cloudy all day. bout three drops of rain. lol


----------



## nappi

its not pretty bad actually 
only -3 and not too too  much snow on the ground


----------



## Katie H

Pretty decent day all 'round.  Sunny for the most part.  About 50F all day.  Humidity is still on the low factor.  Right now it's only about 45F, which is livable.  Supposed to be this way until about late Saturday night.  Then it's supposed to get into the teens or lower.  Up, down.  Up, down. Up, down.  Whatever.


----------



## mbasiszta

7 a.m. E.S.T.; 77 F.; calm.


----------



## dave the baker

6:23 am PST - dark and dry (so far)


----------



## dave the baker

Whoops!  Just started to RAIN!  WHOOPEE! ! !  (we need it)


----------



## JustMeToo

Sunny and 50.


----------



## Alix

Freezing again darn it. -31C according to Environment Canada. -21C on my window thermometer. I'm thinking the wind must be pretty chilly!!!


----------



## Katie H

Experiencing Mother Nature at her bipolar best.  Almost 60F right now, then tonight it's supposed to take another nosedive.  Sheesh!  It's no wonder folks get sick.


----------



## lifesaver

44 degrees and sunny


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pushing 74* ---  Some sunshine --- Windy --- All of the Wind Chimes are singing.


----------



## quicksilver

*Currently: 69 °*

Sunny
*Hi: 71°* | *Low: 48°* | *Humidity:* 43%
*Wind:* N at 6 mph 


Thank goodness things are warming up. It's one of our fun weekends and wouldn't want a damper put on it by freezing temps.

*Weekend events include a boat show, food festivals, art show, swamp buggies, music, a PugFest and much more!*
_• 25th Annual Mullet Festival at Stan’s, Saturday at noon at Stan's Idle Hour, 221 Goodland Dr E., in Goodland. Cost: Free. All ages. It began with a little-known fisherman and has evolved into a weekendlong, mullet-frying, buzzard-loping, foot-stomping party with live music and outrageous costumes._
_There will be a fried mullet dinner, smoked mullet, cocktails and beer. For more information call: 239-394-3041._
*Boat show will conclude with seafood festival*


----------



## PanchoHambre

Today is  the first genuinely nice day in AGES... sunny and in the 50s... and I am stuck inside ARGH... I cant believe how good it felt to be outside... total change in my mood... I really need to move somewhere warm.


----------



## babetoo

61 and gloomy, i think the big rain storm has passed up by and left only the overcast skies.


----------



## kitchenelf

62 F, but, VERY windy!  An empty wine glass would blow off the table so....MUST keep it full!


----------



## lifesaver

the temp. has dropped from 44 to 36 but it's still not too bad. i've got a window open here in the kitchen where my desk is located


----------



## Katie H

kitchenelf said:


> 62 F, but, VERY windy!  An empty wine glass would blow off the table so....MUST keep it full!



Aren't you the practical one!


----------



## JoeV

Got into the 40's today so we washed the salt of the vehicles and hosed down the garage floor. Going down to 16 tonight and that will be our high tomorrow. Winter will return as she always does.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

This morning was a wonderful 37 degrees, but suppose to hit 70 degrees this afternoon, yuck!


----------



## JustMeToo

Partly cloudy, 41.


----------



## lifesaver

27 degrees but sunny and somewhat warm


----------



## jennifer75

Cold.  Cloudy.  Dreary.  Damp.  Ick.  _64_.....?


----------



## dave the baker

partly cloudy, low 60's.  Cooler tomorrow, we hope.


----------



## Claire

Bitter.  I'm already tired of winter.  Live on a ledge on the edge of a hill, and to get off our street it is uphill in both directions.  Only  have a rear-wheel drive vehicle, which doesn't cut it.  Everyone in this area has cabin fever.  I get by with a little help from my friends, who are willing to drive us places when we're stuck, which has been often this year and last.  Next year hubby goes on SS and we're hoping to buy an all wheel drive vehicle then.


----------



## mbasiszta

Early night - 83


----------



## lifesaver

it's dropped down to 20 degrees


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Right now it's in the high 40's, suppose to go into the 70's today.


----------



## JustMeToo

Sunny, cold, 24F.


----------



## Katie H

Cloudy, cold.  Thermometer says 25F and it's very windy, so the "feels like" is probably in the teens.


----------



## SierraCook

Snowing off and on.  Not much accumulation though, only about an inch.  Temperature:  33 degrees F.  Roads are going to be icy in the morning!!


----------



## pdswife

well gull dern it... it's snowing again...   just a little but it is!


----------



## dave the baker

partly cloudy, on and off.  Low 60's


----------



## babetoo

same here near san diego, exactly 60 at the moment


----------



## lifesaver

24 degrees


----------



## dave the baker

Sunny and cool - 50's


----------



## JustMeToo

Cloudy, 33.


----------



## Katie H

Cloudy and windy, about 31F.  Huge ice storm in its way.  Our emergency services has called all residents and told them not to travel, unless emergency, after 6 p.m. today.  Have a feeling it's gonna be a rough ride.


----------



## Constance

They're predicting 6-8" of snow for us, with ice on top. Yuck. I may wear my flannel pajamas all day tomorrow. They are blue, with snowmen on them. 

I sure wish I had a piece of stew meat. 

I just saw on TV...the National Weather Service in Paducah actually had a press conference today...they're warning that this could be the worst winter storm in two decades. Some areas may get as much as 15" snow by Wednesday.


----------



## mbasiszta

7 p.m. E.S.T. 76 F. Cool breezes.


----------



## Toots

We are under a winter storm warning for tonight and tomorrow.  Snow tonight and some ice tomorrow.  And the worst of it is, I agreed to pick a co-worker up at the airport tomorrow morning so I have to get out (unless her flight get cancelled due to the weather).

I hope you don't get too much ice Katie.  I'm afraid power will go out if we get too much ice and some wind.


----------



## Katie H

Toots said:


> We are under a winter storm warning for tonight and tomorrow.  Snow tonight and some ice tomorrow.  And the worst of it is, I agreed to pick a co-worker up at the airport tomorrow morning so I have to get out (unless her flight get cancelled due to the weather).
> 
> I hope you don't get too much ice Katie.  I'm afraid power will go out if we get too much ice and some wind.



Tonight's 6 o'clock news wasn't very promising.  Predicted the worst storm in 2 decades and asked everyone to prepare accordingly.  I can hear ice hitting my windows as I write this.  Brass monkey is inside and hiding.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Oh, you guys who are suffering from the cold - stay safe and warm! We get alot of power outages here during the rainy/storm season, and I always make sure to have some coffee ground up, so I can heat the water on the gas stove and make some in the french press. We gotta have our coffee, and I've been known to pound those beans with a hammer (inside a plastic bag). Of course, we don't have to worry about staying warm...hope everyone is OK. It's about 76F right now, at suppertime.


----------



## Constance

Ice is coming down here, too, Katie. I thought we were supposed to get mostly snow.

Oh, well.


----------



## Katie H

Omigosh!  I just went out to get something out of my car.  What a mess!  Very, very slippery.  Icy crap falling from the sky at a rapid pace.  Cold, cold, cold, too.  The walkway from the car to the house was like an ice rink.  Makes me wonder what it will be like by the morning.  Whoohoo!  I will NOT be going any place in the next 24 hours.


----------



## sattie

It's cold, wet, and rainy, and I think we are in for a doosy!!


----------



## suziquzie

Stay safe all you ice covered folks! 

Weatherman just said it's 1. 1 little degree. 
We're in a cold stretch not seen since the 1800's is what he also said. It's the 1st Jan since 1898 or something where not 1 day has been over 32 degrees. 
Nice.
No wonder I cant get warm latey. It's not humanly possible!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Hey, Suzi!  Now's the time to read a wonderful book, _Mrs. Mike_.  Check it out.  It's about a young girl who married a Royal Canadian Mounted Policeman in an era we won't understand.  Fabulous book.  Great for snowy days.


----------



## Toots

Katie E said:


> Hey, Suzi!  Now's the time to read a wonderful book, _Mrs. Mike_.  Check it out.  It's about a young girl who married a Royal Canadian Mounted Policeman in an era we won't understand.  Fabulous book.  Great for snowy days.




I have been wanting to read that book!  It is going on my reading list again.

Just got up and we've got about 6" of snow on the ground, plus the ice storm is just south of us and will move into our area by 10 am.  On the fence about going to work and I agreed to pick a co-worker up at the airport at 9.  I am hoping her flight is cancelled so I don't have to go out.


----------



## bethzaring

I just looked at the weather map and it looks grim for Kentucky!!  Looks like I am on the northern edge of the snow/ice/sleet stuff for the most part, but am expecting at least 6 inches before is it over...can't imagine what Kentucky will get!


----------



## Lefty7887

Waiting to get pounded with over a foot of snow coming.


----------



## Chef Ryan

*Snow day*

I haven't heard anything, I am going to check

I live in Grant County, Indiana. NOthing right know


----------



## Loprraine

Winter weather watch here until tomorrow.  Snow, sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Tuesday Jan. 27 / cold, cloudy, snow flurries, possible 1" accumulation.
 Tonite / tomorrow another storm front with 4-8"


----------



## Myop

We are getting snow right now, not sure how much, they keep changing the forecast.  LOL


----------



## smoke king

4 degrees and being gently pelted by the white stuff......


----------



## Myop

yikes, 4 degrees


----------



## JustMeToo

Snowing, 27 degrees.


----------



## dave the baker

30 at 6:30 but going up to 70.s or above as the Santa Ana's start blowing.  Bye, bye winter.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Raining and 19 degrees.  NOT a good combo.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 62


----------



## mbasiszta

I know many people who like to experience all four seasons. But this winter, I think this season could be omitted.


----------



## homecook

Well it's 22 degrees here now. Don't know about the windchill and I'm not going out to find out, lol It's snowing here and we're supposed to get 2-4 inches tonight and who knows how much tomorrow. They're calling for snow all week!

Barb


----------



## suziquzie

Anyone heard from Katie? I heard this evening that Paducah was getting it bad.....


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Are all of y'all north of Texas having an ice storm? It looks terrible on the weather channel. Here in San Antonio, it was 72 this afternoon and then within an hour, it had dropped to 49. It's about 38 right now and the forecasters are saying it could be a hard freeze.


----------



## Toots

We're in the midst of an ice storm here.  We had freezing rain and ice all night, we've got about .5" of ice built up on everything and lots of power outages.  Luckily my electric is still on.  The ice/snow mix is supposed to stop tonight.  My work is closed today due to the storm.  This reminds me, has anyone heard from Katie E in the past 24 hours?  Western KY got whalloped with the ice - I bet she doesn't have any power right now.


----------



## quicksilver

*Currently: 64 °*

Intermittent Clouds
*Hi: 82°* | *Low: 63°* | *Humidity:* 96%
*Wind:* E at 4 mph


----------



## texasgirl

supposedly, it iced on us last night, but, looking outside, I don't see a thing!! Dang it, I thought I would have a day off, hehe.


----------



## oatmealkookie1

I  am  in  North  Dallas  and  its  20  degrees  wind  chill of  10 and  we  are  iced  in  ...  Had  to  call  into  to  work  for  the  first  time  ... Just  no  way  wrecks  every  where  ....


----------



## quicksilver

texasgirl said:


> supposedly, it iced on us last night, but, looking outside, I don't see a thing!! Dang it, I thought I would have a day off, hehe.


 
Hey girl. Don't be deceived. I know living where you do you may not be familiar with *BLACK ICE*. So be very, very careful.  {{{!}}}.


----------



## texasgirl

oatmealkookie1 said:
			
		

> I am in North Dallas and its 20 degrees wind chill of 10 and we are iced in ... Had to call into to work for the first time ... Just no way wrecks every where ....



Yeah, I'm watching it on the news. Ya'll got it all day yesterday and last night.





quicksilver said:


> Hey girl. Don't be deceived. I know living where you do you may not be familiar with *BLACK ICE*. So be very, very careful.  {{{!}}}.



Oh, I know. I just don't see anything on the cement. I may go in late. The schools NEVER close here and they are on a 2 hour delay.


----------



## JustMeToo

37 degrees.  Stopped snowing about 2 hours ago.


----------



## Phil

23 degrees and ice all over. Lasagna day.


----------



## Porthand

05:30 Widely scattered dark.


----------



## lifesaver

9 degrees with snow and ice everywhere


----------



## Loprraine

30 degrees here.  The ice seems to be melting a bit.


----------



## lifesaver

18 degrees now and the sun is out. Maybe the snow and ice will melt off.


----------



## Constance

This was a big storm! It's 18 degrees here. We had 5" of snow on top of 3 inches of sleet and a little freezing rain, but we were lucky to have missed the ice. 
I'm pretty sure Katie has no power...they said on the news that lines were down all over the place in her area.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Only got about 4" snow, but has now changed to sleet/freezing rain. Just praying the power doesn't go out. Temps in the 20's


----------



## sparrowgrass

These guys have the right idea--cuddle in front of the fire.


----------



## mbasiszta

88 F in the Canal Zone. Warm breezes. Tropical plant aromas.


----------



## luvs

snowed enough fer them to delay my school. looks like school on saturday fer me!! freezing rain, too.


----------



## lifesaver

Great photo's sparrowgrass.

It's 24 degrees here now


----------



## babetoo

65 and sunny


----------



## Sparkly77

Expected top of 43 celcius today here in Melbourne Australia (109 F) 

We're in the middle of a 3 day heat wave, not very pleasant.  Thankfully I do have airconditioning in my home.


----------



## lifesaver

32 degrees, still sunny and the snow is almost melted off. YIPPI!


----------



## Noodlehead

Its cold for us and we had major snow flurries this morning but it quickly turned into slush and now its all gone.They cancelled school though.Thank goodness I'm past worrying about that now.


----------



## deelady

Snow and ice everywhere! and we had no power for most of the day! But I'm very grateful its on now!


----------



## Toots

Same here, we had an ice storm that lasted several hours followed by about 5 -6 " of snow.  My electric was off for about 3 hours today and our county was under the highest level of snow emergency.  I think Katie E has been offline because I bet the ice storm knocked her power off - W. KY got alot more ice.


----------



## JustMeToo

Nice pictures Sparrowgrass.

Today is sunny, 29 F.


----------



## lifesaver

23 degrees and sunny


----------



## dave the baker

50 right now and headed to 80 or so.


----------



## lifesaver

30 degrees and getting warmer. the snow is almost gone


----------



## Vanilla Bean

low 40's and cloudy.. no precipitation


----------



## dave the baker

Summery but the wind is starting to pick up.


----------



## expatgirl

OMG........it's beautiful.......sunny, no humidity (big deal here in Houston) and cool.......why can't it be like this in the summers????????????????????????our summers are brutal if you are not used to them.............we were built over a swamp (Texans just  spit in the wind when they build cities) and we're still a swamp in the summers only the skeeters are out, too


----------



## lifesaver

43 degrees and the snow is all melted


----------



## dave the baker

Hot!  Over 80.  Going to Humphrey's By The Bay (google it!) for a couple of days this weekend and chill out, soak up some rays and generally lay back.  Can't wait.  If this be winter, give me more.


----------



## babetoo

74 degrees here but sun is murky. not quite beach time here dave


----------



## expatgirl

dave the baker said:


> Hot!  Over 80.  Going to Humphrey's By The Bay (google it!) for a couple of days this weekend and chill out, soak up some rays and generally lay back.  Can't wait.  If this be winter, give me more.


  do you really want to know what we hope you soak up????  Jest kidding........have fun....  though I'm not googling Humphrey's by the Bay.............I know that I will cry if I read it.......my daughter now lives in Santa Barbara.........and I did cry........


----------



## dave the baker

Dear Expat: Sorry 'bout that. This is such unusual weather, and I just know we're going to be paying for it down the line. With La Nina out to sea, everything is uncertain. Your daughter in SB will probably get by easier than we down here when it all breaks loose. When I moved here from the midwest (eastern Nebraska) I thought it was paradise. Now, after firestorms, droughts, upcoming water rationing, gas prices, the odd quake or two (don't even notice 'em anymore), and etc. it's not it's all bragged up to be in the tourist info. We just take it as it comes.


----------



## busyfingers

-20 F and snowing here in Southern Ontario. Boy, what a winter this is turning out to be.
At least I can look at my seed catalogues and dream a bit.


----------



## expatgirl

dave the baker said:


> Dear Expat: Sorry 'bout that. This is such unusual weather, and I just know we're going to be paying for it down the line. With La Nina out to sea, everything is uncertain. Your daughter in SB will probably get by easier than we down here when it all breaks loose. When I moved here from the midwest (eastern Nebraska) I thought it was paradise. Now, after firestorms, droughts, upcoming water rationing, gas prices, the odd quake or two (don't even notice 'em anymore), and etc. it's not it's all bragged up to be in the tourist info. We just take it as it comes.



please, Dave........I hope that you know that I was kidding..........noone will  confuse Houston with Nebraska by any stretch of the imagination........my daughter loves rubbing in the fact that she lives in California..........by the way what does California mean?????  anyone know?  Texas means friend...........


----------



## JustMeToo

Sunny, 19F.


----------



## licia

I just hope it is going to be better in Tampa this weekend.


----------



## Myop

sunny and cold


----------



## lifesaver

49 degrees and sunny


----------



## dave the baker

Expat: California is old Indian word that means "high priced". It can also be translated as "tourist bring money".  Weather here too nice to put into words, but just wait a couple of days. Going whale watching tomorrow, early AM, and it will be a lot cooler out on the water, believe me.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 73, a little windy


----------



## Uncle Bob

Can you believe it will be 74* today....Lots of sunshine!! 
Me thinks Old Man Winter is playing a teasing game....
It ain't over yet!!


----------



## Toots

You are right UB - gonna be nice today, then rain, then probably snow here again by the end of this week.  But I'll take the sunshine and 50 degree weather today.


----------



## Scotch

We've had a change and are now getting more seasonal weather. We had an amazing run of beautiful, summer-like weather that lasted 3 or 4 weeks -- a week ago the high was 88 at the Santa Monica Pier! Finally getting some much-needed rain for the last 3 or 4 days, and it looks like it will continue for much of the next week to 10 days. That's brought significantly cooler weather, of course, with highs in the mod-50s, which actually seems quite nice for a change.


----------



## kitchenelf

Low 70's here too - it's absolutely beautiful!  Carolina blue skies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

kitchenelf said:


> Low 70's here too - it's absolutely beautiful!  Carolina blue skies!!!!!!!!!!!!




And tonight the Moon-shine will be comin over the mountains.


----------



## kitchenelf

Uncle Bob said:


> And tonight the Moon-shine will be comin over the mountains.



North Carolina...where the moon comes over the mountains in gallon jugs


----------



## babetoo

59 degrees, gloomy, cloudy, with occasional showers


----------



## Mama

It was an absolutely gorgeous day here.  70 degrees and sunshine....spring is in the air.


----------



## dave the baker

Rained enough to rain out the drags - what a drag..........


----------



## mbasiszta

High 86 F; low 76 F. Very strong winter winds.


----------



## jennifer75

Mama said:


> It was an absolutely gorgeous day here. 70 degrees and sunshine....spring is in the air.


 
Ooh Mama that sounds nice.  It's rainy and windy here.


----------



## Callisto in NC

It's a beautiful 70 outside right now.  I love it this time of year because you can wear shorts in 70 degree weather where as 70 in July is "freezing" ~ gotta love the south.


----------



## roadfix

Drizzling in LA.  Nice and cozy at work....and drinking some hot tea.


----------



## babetoo

rain and windy 53 degrees, supposed to clear for tomorrow. hope so, need to do some shopping.


----------



## Erinny

A bit warm, in the 50s. My water hose thawed out and I got to wash my car today! I'm trading it tomorrow for a Subaru Forester I found that I can afford. YAY, life is so good to me!


----------



## mbasiszta

Extremely high winds!  I read it is happening throughout Central America. Temperature remains constant: warm.


----------



## Barbara L

It was around 70 degrees F outside today, but up to 76 inside.  Snow last week, hot (relatively speaking) this week!

Barbara


----------



## tanya

Its cold with a layer of slush, ice and crunchy snow! Not fun


----------



## texasgirl

tornadoes already. I hope this isn't a sign of whats to come this Spring.


----------



## babetoo

56 degrees just getting dark, had sun today, about 60


----------



## Toots

Raining here and bad storms predicted for tomorrow and a high winds advisory.


----------



## Porthand

Widely scattered YUCK (snow off and on all day)! A few days of sun and 50 degree weather have ruined my cold tolerance.


----------



## Mayor

Under a Tornado Watch right now.  Hit a high of around 70 today in central MO.  Thats not good for this time of year.  Set up good for a tornado.  It's suppose to snow Friday.


----------



## LPBeier

We had a very minor bit of snow earlier and now it is just cold!


----------



## pinkaholic

It is 35 degrees and snowing in Denver.


----------



## dave the baker

Record lows tonight and there is snow on nearby mountains.  Very UNnormal for San Diego!  But we are getting rain, which we sorely need. Probably all weekend.


----------



## Cath4420

Cold, overcast and stormy and 22C (around 80F) - I know this is not the usual weather report but there is nothing normal about this country's weather at the moment!  For all of you under tornado watch, take care!!


----------



## Claire

When we had the worst of record lows and ice here in IL, my good friend in San Diego was sweltering in an un-air-conditioned classroom with temps in the 90s.  Now we're a little warmer (a temporary condition, I'm sure, it is only February) and she's a little cooler.  Weird weather all around.


----------



## texasgirl

Mayor said:


> Under a Tornado Watch right now.  Hit a high of around 70 today in central MO.  Thats not good for this time of year.  Set up good for a tornado.  It's suppose to snow Friday.




sounds like us!! lol
We've been in the 70's and a cold front came through. Luckily, we just got severe storms, high winds and power flashes. Lots of flash and wind damage, but, thankfully, no tornado's this time. A lot of warning with lots of rotation last night, but, not twisters as of this morning. That may change as the sun comes up and damage is checked.


----------



## bethzaring

I believe I am in the calm before the storm right now, National Weather Service is predicting wind gusts up to 65 mph and warning of potential power outages.


----------



## LadyCook61

Surprisingly Springlike today, snow melting finally.


----------



## toni1948

temps about 70 degrees in Maryland.


----------



## mudbug

pretty nice over here on the other side of the Potomac in VA too!


----------



## mbasiszta

Strong winds have passed. Pretty nice here, like on the other side of the Potomac, too.


----------



## Loprraine

Mild, but very high winds, and lots of rain.


----------



## attie

Loprraine said:


> Mild, but very high winds, and lots of rain.



Beats freezing, with lots of snow eh! mate.

Sunny and hot - sweltering hot here with a storm starting to form.


----------



## Constance

It was pretty warm for a couple of days...up to 72 Monday...but we've had high winds all day, with gusts up to 60 mph, and the temp has now dropped to  49. 

Wish you all could have seen the really cool sight I saw today. We have a thickly wooded area behind our house (north side) that's opens onto an open field, bordered on the far side by more thick woods and a pond.
It's a perfect hunting area for our pair of red-tailed hawks. 
Today, as I was fixing my hair, I just happened to look out my north-facing patio doors in time to see the biggest one coming in for a landing in the top of one of our ancient oak trees. I'm assuming you know that when a big bird like this comes in for a landing, he lift's his wings as sort of a parachute to help him land. 
About that time, a huge wind gust hit his 5-6 foot wing span and actually blew him backwards, away from the tree.
What a sight, with those enormous wings spread open!
Anyway, he quickly recovered, and flew off in the direction of the wind. Smart bird. 

An eagle is larger, they say. I can't imagine it.


----------



## Mayor

Looks like the storms/tornados took 8 lifes so for in a little town in Oklahoma last night.  Quite a few people injured also. Sad.


----------



## mbasiszta

Normal ocean wind this morning. About 86 F. Sorry to see the news that toronados have already started.


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold again and very windy, it blew a bird feeder right off the pole.


----------



## Chef Ryan

Windy and cold


----------



## babetoo

57 degrees and sun is going down


----------



## Callisto in NC

We had our third straight day of high 60s low 70s.  It was great.  I expect a change soon but I haven't looked at the weather in days.  I just prefer to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mbasiszta

Sun has been down for 3 hours. 80 degrees F.


----------



## dave the baker

Cooling off; going to rain tomorrow night and then again Saturday and Sunday.  Autumn has finally arrived in San diego!  Of course in a couple of weeks it will be summer again.


----------



## Chef Ryan

Sunny. Cool. Nice and calm.


----------



## bethzaring

georgous, clear blue sky, warm and NO WIND


----------



## mbasiszta

Blue skies. White billowing clouds. Ocean and mountain breezes. 84 degrees. Nice.


----------



## Loprraine

52F, sunny, and the wind is only 11mph (as compared to yesterday when I thought the roof would blow off)


----------



## expatgirl

I love this weather.........in the  high 60's cloudy and a bit on the damp side.......the reason I love it is because we put in a whole bunch of new landscaping and this is perfect for them to get established......Houston has been real low on rain for this time of the year......we've had beautiful sunny weather, too.............but for any of the members who live in this part of Texas we know what's around the corner......uggggggggh


----------



## babetoo

overcast , chilly and 56 degrees in so calif. gonna take a nap under the electric blanket.


----------



## jennifer75

It's freakishly cold and damp here.  And to make it worse, I'm freakishly sick with a horrifying head cold.  And a fever.  So I've got my coat draped over my shoulders, with my floor heater under my desk, and I'm still cold.


----------



## roadfix

Untypical SoCal weather, cool and wet.....
I have no idea what happened to our weather.


----------



## LaurenG

Yes I've seen snow, but today was the first time I've ever seen snow falling from the sky!!! It was awesome


----------



## JustMeToo

Right now it is 31 and sunny.


----------



## Loprraine

42F, sunny, with just a bit of a breeze.


----------



## expatgirl

rainy, cloudy, and cool.........nice.........


----------



## Callisto in NC

Right now it's nice, 53, but I'm freezing (I'm definitely fighting a cold) but tonight it's supposed to dip to 32 and we're supposed to have snow. I don't expect it to stick and hopefully the kids will have school.  I haven't seen the salt truck though and we usually get a pre-emptive dump if town believes we'll really have snow.


----------



## mbasiszta

Beautiful day. High of 84, now about 78 with the sun down.


----------



## expatgirl

here's hoping you feel better Callisto!!!


----------



## JustMeToo

Sunny, 31.


----------



## dave the baker

cool - 40's at the moment, rainy and expecting heavy rains for today and tonight.


----------



## Callisto in NC

expatgirl said:


> here's hoping you feel better Callisto!!!


Thanks expatgirl.  We didn't get snow, not a big surprise.  It's about 46 right now which should be as warm as we get.  It is sunny though.  That helps the mood.


----------



## Chef Ryan

Sunny


----------



## mbasiszta

Wonderful, balmy breezes filled with the aroma of flowers at 8 p.m.. 83 degrees and tons of stars in the sky.


----------



## LadyCook61

31 degrees and snowing ...


----------



## Loprraine

35F and raining.   There was snow on the cars when I woke up.


----------



## licia

Sunny and 78 - wind is blowing like crazy - will blow your hair right off your head!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Cold, windy, snow squalls all day.


----------



## babetoo

60 degrees and finally some sunshine. starting to think about planting veggies.


----------



## LadyCook61

Still snowing...


----------



## mbasiszta

Sun shining in Panamá, ocean breezes, 84 degrees at 0830.


----------



## mikki

19 degrees high wind gust and snow.


----------



## mbasiszta

Anyone else having trouble with this new "look" loading? Mine is very slow.

Weather: too hot at 7 p.m.: 84 degrees and no wind to cool the temperature.


----------



## LadyCook61

It's snowing again...


----------



## mbasiszta

Beautiful spring-like conditions: mountain breezes today - full of tropical aromas.


----------



## Loprraine

37F, grey, overcast, a bit windy (but still better than Canadian winters).


----------



## CookwareFreak

Its lightly snowing here in Northern Virginia today.  It is beautiful.  Probably will change over to rain in a little while because it isn't sticking.  This is cookin weather!


----------



## Porthand

Rain in the forecast through Friday but we need the snow pack for summer.


----------



## Loprraine

> Its lightly snowing here in Northern Virginia today


 
It bypassed us and went to you! Sure is good cooking weather.


----------



## dave the baker

overcast - 60's


----------



## luvs

blustery with flakes of snow.


----------



## babetoo

73 and cloudy, no rain predicted however


----------



## roadfix

babetoo said:


> 73 and cloudy, no rain predicted however


Perfect weather for the final stage of The Tour of California.  The peloton should be making their way up Mt Palomar just about now...

I missed yesterday's stage in Pasadena as I had to work all day....


----------



## SierraCook

Rain!!  It is supposed to rain or snow off and on for at least through next weekend.  I know we need the moisture, but I want some sun!!


----------



## mbasiszta

CookwareFreak said:


> Its lightly snowing here in Northern Virginia today. It is beautiful. Probably will change over to rain in a little while because it isn't sticking. This is cookin weather!


Any weather is cookin' weather, Darlin'.


----------



## mbasiszta

roadfix said:


> Perfect weather for the final stage of The Tour of California. The peloton should be making their way up Mt Palomar just about now...
> 
> I missed yesterday's stage in Pasadena as I had to work all day....


Hey, what is the best URL to follow road races like this? Is Armstrong racing?


----------



## dave the baker

partly cloudy Monday and in low 70's ( I hope )  Got some outside carpentry to do, and finishing, too.


----------



## dave the baker

mbasiszta: Go to uniontrib.com     That's the local rag.


----------



## LPBeier

Rain Rain Go Away, don't come back, just stay away (well at least until we need you to make everything grow).


----------



## expatgirl

snow.....snow ......go away never come back another day as in NEVER...........it's cold as %^&*here.....I knew there was a reason I stayed away for 3 months.......I'm not kidding you....I'm referring to KZ where I left shorts and a t-shirt in Houston, TX.......minus 24 degrees Farenheit....oh, well.......it's got to be love, love, love........Girls.......let me give you some advice that I gave my daughter from the time she was 3 years old (now 23) don't marry an engineer who thinks he's funny ........he'll whisk you to the nether zones.....jest kidding.....won't trade him just yet....


----------



## dave the baker

Stiff upper lip and all that sort of thing, don't you know.  (It'll probably freeze that way. LOL)


----------



## Katie H

Pleasantly mild today.  Mostly sunny all day long and currently 45F.   Tomorrow's supposed to be even warmer.  Saturday was weird...rain, snow then the sun popped out and you'd have never known there was snow by 3 p.m.  Wacky!!

Still light out and I see several power lineman in their bucket trucks working on the power lines.  What long days these poor guys have these days after the storm.


----------



## dave the baker

Low 70's, partly cloudy.  Short-sleeve weather.


----------



## jennifer75

It's blah.  Partly cloudy, cool.  So _not_ the weather I'm dying for.  

All this in between weather crud... either be cold or be warmishly hot, but _cool_ is for the birds.


----------



## babetoo

what dave said, though i thought more sun than not


----------



## mbasiszta

Very hot and humid today. It is reportedly 91, but feels hotter. There is virtually no mountain or ocean breezes. Very unusual. Thank God for air conditioning. Even our golf couse is empty.


----------



## LPBeier

dave the baker said:


> Stiff upper lip and all that sort of thing, don't you know.  (It'll probably freeze that way. LOL)



That's easy for a Southern Californian to say!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

I guess I shouldn't make fun of a Californian....we have had snow since about a half hour after my previous post!


----------



## Nils Hoyum

It has been warm here in Saint Paul for two days now. I just looked at the forecast for tomorrow and there is a 100% chance of snow. Ha! I am glad I work from home.


----------



## Alix

Sounds like the snow is moving your way. Its been snowing for two days here. I'm DONE with winter!!


----------



## Cheesecakelady

We are supposed to be in the 50's tomorrow...spring is on the way!


----------



## Nils Hoyum

I wonder if it is an Alberta clipper!


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold and overcast , don't know if it will rain or snow.


----------



## Katie H

Rather pleasant.  About 55F at the moment with overcast skies, but it looks like the sun is trying to make an appearance.  The TV weatherman just said we might break a high temp record today.  Glad to have the warmer temps but when they are too high this time of the year, that usually means storms.  I'm done with storms (of any kind) for a while.


----------



## mbasiszta

Just about when y'all start warming up we can think about returning home. Being a "Snowbird" is way cool!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Chilly...Windy.....Sunshine


----------



## Katie H

Sunny, about 31F and wind at about 20 mph.  Lots of wind last night, gusts to about 40 mph.  Glad that's over.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a cold 39*F and raining here. Supposed to turn to snow overnight.


----------



## lifesaver

A big site different from yesterday... it was 30 degrees and we received snow flurries all day. Today... 28 degrees out but the sun is out and looks like it might warm up even more.


----------



## jennifer75

It's beautiful here.  Mid 70's are reported on msn weather, but it feels like 80.  I'm off to the coast!  ta-ta!


----------



## roadfix

Actually, it feels like 85 where I'm at...
The beaches should be nice and pleasant today.


----------



## dave the baker

Blue, blue, blue SoCal skys and closing in on 90 deg.  FAB!


----------



## Toots

You Californians are killing me!

Its about 25 here and very windy, gusty cold wind blowing up on my hill.


----------



## dave the baker

Yeah.  But we pay for it.  Ever see a $250,000 trailer?  Come on out.........


----------



## SierraCook

Toots said:


> You Californians are killing me!
> 
> Its about 25 here and very windy, gusty cold wind blowing up on my hill.



Toots, this will make you feel better.  It has been raining here since about 11 a.m. PST.  The wind is supposed to pick up later today and we are supposed to have storm weather through next weekend.  Northern California is not as nice as Southern California when it comes to weather.


----------



## Saraaaaa

crazy snow storm and strong wind in chicago!!! 
but I walked out to do grocery anyway.


----------



## MexicoKaren

OK, you asked. Warm (83F on our shady patio), with a light ocean breeze. Pretty perfect, actually. Shorts and T-shirt weather. Don't think I'm gloating - just as most of you are starting to get glorious summer weather, it will be jungle steamy here...I'm enjoying this while I can.


----------



## LadyCook61

snow on the way... expected 3-7 inches by Monday afternoon.


----------



## mbasiszta

91 degrees today with very little breeze. Way too hot for me.


----------



## babetoo

73 degrees with lovely sunshine. a perfect so calif day


----------



## Reanie525i

Waiting for snow - anywhere from 6 to 9 inches!!!!


----------



## lifesaver

27 degrees and slightly cool.


----------



## Nils Hoyum

Snowed the other day but been nice lately. High of 18 F today. 13 F right now.


----------



## LPBeier

Beautiful Day, Rainy Night.


----------



## les

Spring like day, sun is shinning, crocuses are smiling, bit chilly still. :0)


----------



## mbasiszta

Red sky in the morning; sailors take warning. 85 degrees.


----------



## oatmealkookie1

Its  24 degrees and a  light  wind .. This is  cold  for   Texas ....


----------



## mudbug

the snow's here in Virginia.  Everything is closed, of course. You must live along the East Coast, LC!


----------



## Asmodean

SNOW!!!  Big storm for eastern Pennsylvania


----------



## LadyCook61

It's snowing here in E. Pa.


----------



## mbasiszta

This snowbird thinks he better change his reservations for a return to Nevada. I don't do snow anymore.  :grin:


----------



## ChefJune

Snow, snow, snow and more snow.

But I took the day off from the sdj, and am getting ready to go in to the Restaurant Show.


----------



## lifesaver

36 degrees, warm and cloudy.


----------



## Calya

Very sunny and warm looking from the inside, but freezing cold outside!


----------



## jennifer75

roadfix said:


> Actually, it feels like 85 where I'm at...
> The beaches should be nice and pleasant today.


 
Wasn't it a fabulous weekend!

Sorry, Toots.


----------



## jennifer75

SierraCook said:


> Toots, this will make you feel better. It has been raining here since about 11 a.m. PST. The wind is supposed to pick up later today and we are supposed to have storm weather through next weekend. Northern California is not as nice as Southern California when it comes to weather.


 
MSN said we'd have a week of showers....today was just cool and cloudy...I don't think rained if anything a little drizzle.


----------



## dave the baker

Quite warm here most of the day, upper 80's, but it seems to be cooling off a bit and there's a hint of moisture in the air.  Maybe some rain?


----------



## Constance

Sunny and cold...supposed to get down to 16 tonight...cold for this time of year. 
It's supposed to warm up later in the week, though.


----------



## Katie H

It's 25F, but with the windchill it feels like 17F.  Supposed to have a gradual warm-up and, by Saturday, be about 70F.


----------



## LPBeier

Horrendous down pour and black clouds this morning that turned instantly (really) into a warm sunny day with billowy white clouds and blue sky!  This evening was so mild.  Crazy weather we are having!


----------



## dave the baker

Overcast and cooler today; high in the upper 60's. More typical for this time of the year. Of course, this is the week I'm supposed to start on a big outdoor project...........


----------



## DimityrDimitrov

9 degrees Celsius Cloudy


----------



## licia

It was 28 this morning. I keep hoping we've had the last cold spell. So far it hasn't worked.  But I suppose I shouldn't complain - 28 would be great for some of you.


----------



## Cooper'sMom

It looks nice outside with the sun in its full glory BUT still cold...I think Spring is nearly here. The birds had been teasing my little fella to chase them. Too bad our little one can't fly...hahaha

P.S. I think I have stretched the word "little" too much...our boy is a 63 pounder Rottweiler at 5 months of age...


----------



## dave the baker

Now the sun is out in it's full glory.  The overcast was just a really thick Marine Layer, an ocean fog to the uninitiated.  As we approach the summer months, these will be an everyday event.  We call it "June Gloom".


----------



## lifesaver

41 degrees, cool and a slight breeze.


----------



## SierraCook

Here is a link to a short video of it snowing at my house.

SierraCook's Snow

It has been snowing since this morning.


----------



## lifesaver

49 degrees and cool


----------



## mbasiszta

Lightning storms; red sky at night; 84 degrees.


----------



## LPBeier

Another beautiful sunny day with just a little chill in the air!


----------



## mbasiszta

Ah, a chill in the air: time to make some spicy chilli!


----------



## Chef Ryan

1. Chilly

2. Cloudy

3. and ah, the sun.


WHAT A DAY!!!


----------



## lifesaver

52 degrees, cool and breezy.


----------



## Cooper'sMom

It's beautiful right now...tomorrow might be nice to rake the grass and prepare my seedlings for planting...TODAY??? --- is mine.


----------



## lifesaver

62 degrees, breezy and slightly warm.


----------



## fahriye

We had hail stones and snow today. Didn't expect it as I thought we are nearly into spring.


----------



## mbasiszta

Nice 84 degrees, but way too windy.


----------



## lifesaver

61 degrees, still breezy but slightly warm.


----------



## luvs

beautiful!! high of 60.


----------



## attie

It's a little bit breezy here Tropical Cyclone Threat Map Page (1)


----------



## dave the baker

On and off cloudy, mostly on; lower 60's.  More typical for this time of the year.


----------



## Katie H

Breezy here, under 20 mph.  Overcast and 70F.  Supposed to be sunny and warmer tomorrow.  I saw a patch of daffodils blooming this morning as I drove to the shop.  The warmth and sun tomorrow will make more pop up to greet us.


----------



## LadyCook61

55 degrees tonight.


----------



## dave the baker

Katie E:  When I lived back in Nebraska, I had a patch of tulips that insisted on blooming every February, usually through the snow.  A sight to see.


----------



## mbasiszta

Eh Attie, what kind of crab in your picture? 78 degrees tonight in Panamá, Coronado.


----------



## Cooksie

Low 80's today.  Makes me want to get outside and do something--anything!


----------



## attie

mbasiszta said:


> Eh Attie, what kind of crab in your picture? 78 degrees tonight in Panamá, Coronado.



That is a Queensland Mud Crab Marty, very common and great tasting and can give a very nasty bite if you are not careful. 


It's certainly getting wet here over the past few hours and by this time tomorrow we could be flooded in or blown away. The storm is now cat.3 and will strengthen to cat. 4 later today
512 km composite Bowen Radar Loop


----------



## Loprraine

Take care, Attie!  Positively balmy here.  Should hit 75 tomorrow.


----------



## expatgirl

Well, the locals will tell you that spring has finally come!!!  It's 19 degrees and there is still snow on the ground and the river is still standing up with ice fisherman everywhere (still standing up means it's still frozen) they have put some beautiful huge flowers along the river on the lamp posts to commemorate Woman's Day this Sunday......now that reminds me of spring............


----------



## mbasiszta

attie said:


> That is a Queensland Mud Crab Marty, very common and great tasting and can give a very nasty bite if you are not careful.
> 
> 
> It's certainly getting wet here over the past few hours and by this time tomorrow we could be flooded in or blown away. The storm is now cat.3 and will strengthen to cat. 4 later today
> 512 km composite Bowen Radar Loop


The muddies I know are stouter and darker than the one you are holding. That is what threw me off. Is that a female?

You are finally getting some much delayed rain. Maybe the draught if finally over in Australia? Glad your cricket team is boycotting playing in Pakistan!


----------



## attie

mbasiszta said:


> The muddies I know are stouter and darker than the one you are holding. That is what threw me off. Is that a female?
> 
> You are finally getting some much delayed rain. Maybe the draught if finally over in Australia? Glad your cricket team is boycotting playing in Pakistan!




That is a male Marty, it has the V carapace [spelling??]

We don't need the rain up here at the top end, in fact 30% of Queensland is still under water. What water that doesn't flow in to the gulf is making it's way down through the centre of the continent and will reach lake Ayre in South Australia in a month or two. The have actually put out a flood warning for the lake even though it hasn't rained there for many years.

They have had rain and some snow in Victoria where the bush fires are and the pressure has eased. Many thanks to the Americans and Canadians who came down to help us.


----------



## mbasiszta

Hi Attie,

Well, that itty bitty picture doesn't show the male or female flap - I know them well, as I lived 6 years in retirement in Queensland. We lived near Bundaberg in a draught that entire time. Great information about Lake Ayre. Thanks.

Imagine: snow in Victoria.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Raining all day, now it has turned to sleet.


----------



## kitchenelf

It was almost 80 today - it's not expected to last though


----------



## mbasiszta

Drove into Panama City today. This heat does not tolerate the air pollution very well. Oh, the noise pollution is worse. Clear sky, but too many cars.


----------



## dave the baker

Clear, sunny-ish and somewhat cool.  Mid 60's.  Went up in the mountains for breakfast and it was about the same there as here.  Nice drive, too.  Breeze coming up now and cooling off a bit.  Probably more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Sun, then sleet, then sun again, then light snow and now rain....all in about 1 half hour!


----------



## dave the baker

Well, Laurie, at least it's not boring, is it?


----------



## mbasiszta

Boy, now I remember why I left the Big City: 80 degrees last night; no stars; city noise all night.


----------



## x-termin8or

Right now it's sunny, with maybe a bit of rain, and at the same time the suns out its still cold... Yeah, England weather is really messed up right now lol.


----------



## dave the baker

It be just past dawn here. Overcast and cloudy. A slow start to another day in paradise. But we can live with it.................


"The most affectionate creature in the world is a wet dog." - Ambrose Bierce


----------



## Sherri83

It is 66 degrees here in Saint Pete Florida.  Sunny, no clouds and a light breeze.  Beautiful day.  Would like to have some rain though, we need it so bad.


----------



## LPBeier

dave the baker said:


> It be just past dawn here. Overcast and cloudy. A slow start to another day in paradise. But we can live with it.................
> 
> "The most affectionate creature in the world is a wet dog." - Ambrose Bierce



Dave, do you want to send some your overcast and cloudy paradise just up north from you?  It is full on snowing today, just a couple of millimeters, but it doesn't show signs of stopping.  I guess my record for days out walking will stop at four for awhile 

By the way, I totally agree with your quote.  Violet is going to have a hey dey when she wakes up and realizes it is snowing, then she will run all over the house shaking herself on anyone and anything!  I think that is her favourite part!


----------



## lifesaver

63 degrees and raining off and on


----------



## dave the baker

Trying to sprinkle and I'm trying to get some work done outside.  I think I'll win though.


----------



## lifesaver

46 degrees, wet and cool


----------



## MexicoKaren

Windy here, too - low 80s around noon. It was 72F when we got up this morning - about 10F warmer than it usually is in the morning this time of year...we have had an unusually warm "winter". I wore jeans all of December, January and February last year. This year, I have taken them out of the drawer only once. Strictly shorts' weather all winter this year. Makes me wonder what our summer will be like...time to head for the mountains...


----------



## Jikoni

Raining and then raining some more.Snowing in the mountains so if the weekend is nice,(fingers crossed) it will be lovely skiing weather.


----------



## Katie H

Upper 70s here at the moment, little cloudy and a bit breezy.  Supposed to storm tonight, then turn colder.  They're predicting snow for Thursday.  Can you say "manic-depressive?"


----------



## dave the baker

Terribly sunny, in the mid 60's.


----------



## lifesaver

35 degrees, still wet and very cold.


----------



## mbasiszta

Almost the end of the "dry" season. 75 degrees tonight. Balmy. No breezes. Still noisy (I am still in the City).


----------



## dave the baker

Day ended up beautiful, but cool.  It should be warming up this weekend.


----------



## Seajaye

It's 60 degrees and rainy.


----------



## dave the baker

It's dark out.


----------



## mbasiszta

dave the baker said:


> It's dark out.


 So? You can't "see" your weather?  Actually it was 38 last night in Sherman Oaks. 

79 here in Panamá at 7 a.m..


----------



## LadyCook61

cold, dark, dreary, rain.


----------



## JoAnn L.

10 degrees and very windy!!


----------



## dave the baker

Now it's light out, just barely, and it's going to be a beautiful day = clear and upper 60's at the minimum. No breeze. There's a grey whale stuck in the bay. The Coast Guard is trying to lead it out. Hope it's okay.
Sherman Oaks is way north........


----------



## Constance

Our temperature dropped 45 degrees during the night. I had the AC on because it was so muggy when I went to bed. You'd better believe the house was nice and cool this morning, when it was 27 degrees out. It was good sleeping, though.


----------



## lifesaver

28 degrees, breezy and cold


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

about 15'F., very windy, blowing snow,  genuine March Blizzard is going on.  I heard there was a head-on collision about 10 miles south of town, and another vehicle rolled ever 7 miles south, on a different road.  Glad my traveling through the U.P. was done yesterday.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LPBeier

Sunny and brisk here with just a little skiff of snow left on the grass.  Actually a nice day.


----------



## Katie H

Whoohoo!  It's snowing like a mad bandit.  We're supposed to get about an inch.  It's going to look weird with snow covering the daffodils and crocuses.  Sheesh!


----------



## dave the baker

Sure wish it would snow here...it would look really neat on the palm trees.  LOL


----------



## mbasiszta

Katie E said:


> Whoohoo! It's snowing like a mad bandit. We're supposed to get about an inch. It's going to look weird with snow covering the daffodils and crocuses. Sheesh!


Geez, isn't it a bit late for a White Christmas?


----------



## dave the baker

And a bit late for Christmas, too!


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold and very windy.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Well it actually rained a little bit today. Not much, but enough to clear some of the smoke in the air. We've had brush fires in the area the last 2 days.


----------



## dave the baker

Bright and sunny, pretty windy.  Supposed to get to 67 today but it'll be a struggle.  Warmer tomorrow.


----------



## blocksnboards

Was 80 yesterday but cold and windy today. Overcast


----------



## mbasiszta

Happy Spring - 86, sunny, warm and breezy.


----------



## babetoo

nice sunshine and 63. things are popping up in my container veggies.


----------



## Katie H

Doesn't get nicer than this.  Clear, beautiful blue sky with puffs of white, low humidity and temp about 70F.  Just a gentle wisp of a breeze.  My outside kitties are havin' a ball in the sunshine.


----------



## Constance

At 9:00 PM, it's still 69, and only supposed to get down to 59 tonight. Spring is getting here a little at a time, just as it should.
I have over a thousand daffodils in bloom right now...and those are just the early ones. Gosh durned deer ate the crocus blossoms. We do also have anemones, vinca and hyacinths in bloom, as well as wild cherry trees and Bradford pears.


----------



## Porthand

Like Ladycook and add wet! Definately not spring like.


----------



## Wyogal

70's over the weekend, 20's today with a hellacious blizzard, roads closed, schools closed. Just plain awful.


----------



## LPBeier

Rain Rain go away......I really have nothing else to say!


----------



## dave the baker

Will be in mid 70's tomorrow and warmer still later in the week.  Spring has Sprung!


----------



## LPBeier

dave the baker said:


> Will be in mid 70's tomorrow and warmer still later in the week.  Spring has Sprung!



Can you bounce some over our way Pretty Please!!!!!!


----------



## dave the baker

I saw what you're getting on the radar tonight.  It's a dandy storm, huge.  But be patient, this too shall pass.  I hope.  LOL


----------



## Claire

I'm up at 3 a.m. and the wind and rain are terrible. But I'm trying to remind myself, at least it isn't snow and ice.  It was a hard winter.


----------



## dave the baker

Early morning - clear and the sky is a brilliant blue you only see in SoCal.  Will be about 75 today, and no wind to speak of.


----------



## Katie H

Right now it's 62F and slightly overcast.  Lots of wind.  Probably shouldn't even bother brushing my hair today.  There's a wind advisory in effect until tomorrow.  Might even see Dorothy and Toto fly by.


----------



## lifesaver

52 degrees... wet, breezy and cold.


----------



## Katie H

It's 63F right now, with thunderstorm and high wind warnings.  A few rumbles of thunder off and on.  Looks like it's going to be a rocky night tonight.


----------



## kadesma

dave the baker said:


> Early morning - clear and the sky is a brilliant blue you only see in SoCal.  Will be about 75 today, and no wind to speak of.


Did you get any wind this afternoon? Yesterday it was so windy here it was hard to walk in it. Today it had died down and was sunny with a slight breeze got up to about 69..Tomorrow into the 70's
kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold 25 degrees and sunny here in E. Pa.


----------



## lifesaver

partially sunny and cool


----------



## dave the baker

kadesma said:


> Did you get any wind this afternoon? Yesterday it was so windy here it was hard to walk in it. Today it had died down and was sunny with a slight breeze got up to about 69..Tomorrow into the 70's
> kadesma


 
Got a bit breezy yesterday afternoon, but not that bad.  Mid 70's today.  Right now no breeze but they say we're going to get some strong on-shore winds this pm.


----------



## kadesma

dave the baker said:


> Got a bit breezy yesterday afternoon, but not that bad.  Mid 70's today.  Right now no breeze but they say we're going to get some strong on-shore winds this pm.


It was nice til about 3 then the wind started to pick up, tomorrow is supposed to be a replay of monday with high winds.
kadesma


----------



## radhuni

Very hot & humid, avg. temperature 31 degree Celsius, cloudy


----------



## bethzaring

we are in a rainy spell....we planted one row of onion plants the night before the rains started

my area has been in and out of drought conditions the past several years, so every time it rains we wonder if it will be the last rain for months....so the next drought won't start here for at least one week!  Last year we had an unusually wet spring, hay making was delayed a full month, then it didn't rain any measurable amount till the fall.... so we are very happy with the present rains..


----------



## Loprraine

Rainy and cool here also.  Only 37F.  I don't mind, because we sure need the rain.


----------



## LadyCook61

dark , rainy and chilly... just buried Otis in the rain.


----------



## babetoo

how sad lady.

it is 63 and sunny in southern calif


----------



## Uncle Bob

Another night of Tornadoes --- Watch till 1:00 AM --- 17 people injured last night in one location -- 2 more touchdowns.. no injuries... in other locations....


----------



## Katie H

I feel for you Uncle Bob.  I saw tonight's news report which wasn't very positive for you folks weatherwise.  Take care and try to stay safe.

As for us, today was a lovely day.  Clear, sunny, low humidity, which is a rarity for this area.  At the moment we're having a lovely pre-sunset time and the temp is about 66F.  However, the weather prediction is for rain and storms the next several days.  Oh, well!


----------



## lifesaver

49 degrees, dark, cloudy and cool


----------



## radhuni

Hot, sunny and windy


----------



## lifesaver

36 degrees, wet, breezy and cold.


----------



## SierraCook

Windy, sunny, and 42 degrees F.


----------



## lifesaver

It snowed all day yesterday... About 4 inches worth.

Today the sun is out, the temperature is 42 degrees and the snow is now about half melted and things are becoming one big wet and muddy mess.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Windy, sunny, and 63 but it feels colder because of the wind.  It looks beautiful, but it's chilly.  I'm ready for March to go "out like a lamb" after coming in like a lion.


----------



## babetoo

almost dark,here,temp is 61.  there is a cold wind though. was cloudy most of day


----------



## Wyogal

Another blizzard here, supposed to get 15 - 20 inches of snow in the next 24 hours.  Hope it dumps all the moisture before it heads east towards the Dakotas.


----------



## LadyCook61

Very windy , chilly, cloudy here in Pa.


----------



## radhuni

Hot and humid. Thunder storm is coming.


----------



## Wyogal

Still snowing here, may get 20 inches before it's done. The town has shut down for the day.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sunny and 66 is predicted.  Hopefully it will be decent today.


----------



## pugger

Clear, low 60's & warming. Wind dropping down, nice!


----------



## lifesaver

46 degrees, breezy, cloudy and cool


----------



## licia

Rain coming down by the bucketful.


----------



## les

Clear & sunny here...clear enough to see Air Force 1 fly over our house last night...


----------



## LadyCook61

dark and overcast, looks like rain.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cold, windy and a few snow flurries this morning.


----------



## Wyogal

OMG, it's snowing, again... the problem is that our snow usually heads east and the Dakotas REALLY don't need any more moisture! Thoughts and prayers to those in the Red River Valley.


----------



## B'sgirl

Snow through Saturday.


----------



## expatgirl

Watching people trying to cross the river as it's melting.......it's funny to see what "gods" they have prayed to guide them across........it's just a matter of time and we will be witnessing some baptismals here........well, our local Ischim river is very shallow so it will be difficult for any of them to drown anyway..........why there is no local ice skating rink for the young kids to skate upon is beyond me........we do have lots of ice fisherman, however,.............go figure...........our weather here has been very nice I must say..............I now wear my parka totally zipped down and no scarf or gloves.........it's wonderful...............


----------



## lifesaver

63 degrees and warm


----------



## LadyCook61

sunny and cold , it was foggy early this morning.


----------



## lifesaver

40 degrees, cool and rainy


----------



## dave the baker

cool, overcast with on-shore breezes.  Will be cooler this weekend on the coast.   Maybe even drizzles.  Low 60's - Brrrrr.


----------



## mbasiszta

92 degrees, light tropical winds and clear, blue sky.


----------



## babetoo

63 and partly overcast.


----------



## Loprraine

Cool, wet, overcast, and so foogy we can't see past the end of the parking lot.


----------



## Katie H

April here is typically tumultuous and that is what we've had the last several days.  Severe thunderstorms and tornadoes.  Lots of "heavy" weather this afternoon.  Tornadoes just south of us this afternoon.  More severe weather predicted for tonight.  Had about 3/4 of an inch of rain within 30 minutes this afternoon, along with heavy, heavy winds.

April showers.....


----------



## SierraCook

Typical spring weather: rainy, windy, and 39 degrees F.


----------



## LadyCook61

It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring....


----------



## lifesaver

58 degrees, sunny, warm and beautiful.


----------



## pinkaholic

Cloudy, high 50's...


----------



## Katie H

lifesaver said:


> 58 degrees, sunny, warm and beautiful.



Carbon copy of your weather, lifesaver.


----------



## yassy

the weather now is rainy and chilly.. ugh it feels horrible


----------



## Nils Hoyum

36 F. And calm.


----------



## lifesaver

39 degrees, breezy and cold


----------



## dave the baker

Paradisical through tomorrow (Monday), then downhill for a while.


----------



## expatgirl

BEAUTIFUL snowflakes falling all around..........flaky, soft, making the sky rich in wrap-around fleece.........they fall so softly...........and so queitly......goodness, I wished that I had a camera to catch this moment..........and on April 7th.........


----------



## Katie H

After severe thunderstorms and tornadoes yesterday, today is a totally different bag.

It's in the 30s and spitting rain.  Winds at about 20 mph.  Snow is predicted for later this afternoon.  April 6?  Sheesh!


----------



## dave the baker

I have photos of 20+ inch snowfalls occuring in mid-April back in the 80's.  They say the weather is changing, I say it is changing back.


----------



## msmofet

Help Wanted: 

an individual with excellent ark building skills a must!! named Noah is a plus 

'nuff said?


----------



## dave the baker

Unbelievably beautiful - Boy! did the weather forecasters miss it this time!!!


----------



## Katie H

Our weather folks got it right...it's snowing like a mad bandit right now!


----------



## dave the baker

I've been in tons of blizzards, but never one with a mad bandit.  Must be really bad!  LOL


----------



## msmofet

Katie E said:


> Our weather folks got it right...it's snowing like a mad bandit right now!


----------



## babetoo

79 degrees and brilliant sunshine. i love it after a week of gloom


----------



## dave the baker

Fantastic!  Just took my son to the airport, which is right on the bay, and it was perfect!  Just reinforces why we moved here.


----------



## msmofet

dave the baker said:


> Fantastic! Just took my son to the airport, which is right on the bay, and it was perfect! Just reinforces why we moved here.


 you like to shake and bake?  sorry couldn't resist


----------



## JoZee

Today was windy, it's been windy a lot lately and is supposed to warm up to the 70's tomorrow...time to drag out the bbq and get it ready for the grilling season ahead.


----------



## Dove

*Dave...that sounds like my home town (San Diego)

82* here today..too warm for me.*


----------



## dave the baker

Actually, we have the "shakes" quite often, just don't notice them.  As for the "bakes", we got scads more of that in the midwest, along with killer humidity as a bonus.  Not to mention the tornados, of which I've personally dodged more than  a few.  And the blizzards  and the - - 'nuff said.  (All in good spirits)


----------



## msmofet

dave the baker said:


> Actually, we have the "shakes" quite often, just don't notice them. As for the "bakes", we got scads more of that in the midwest, along with killer humidity as a bonus. Not to mention the tornados, of which I've personally dodged more than a few. And the blizzards and the - - 'nuff said. (All in good spirits)


  glad you didn't go see the wizard!!


----------



## luvs

was snowing early at like 6 & throughout the morning. none stuck. now it's hesitant sunshine.


----------



## msmofet

cold 35F


----------



## bethzaring

cold and it has been blowing snow all day...no accumulation, but I don't like seeing snow flying by my windows after the warm weather we have been having


----------



## babetoo

sixty four degrees and sunny


----------



## kadesma

Yesterday it was about 85, sunny and lovely, to day we started with sun and now it's raining and there is thunder and lightning..What a cool down..
kadesma


----------



## pot clanger

My beautiful, sunny Spring day has turned - a slow moving system finally showing itself... and I'm trading my sun hat and flip flops for logs on the fire!


----------



## radhuni

Very hot & humid, we are bathing in sweat.


----------



## expatgirl

radhuni said:


> Very hot & humid, we are bathing in sweat.



ok, radhuni, from someone who had lived in Mumbai for 2 years..............I believe you and will never complain again about soft fleecy snow coming down.........anyone "required" or better descriptively "made" to read "Giants in the Earth"...........I can see why that poor woman went mad from the infernal wind that never stopped blowing over the prairies.......we've had nothing but winds blowing over the steppes for the last 2 whole days.........do I want to trade  your weather for this........No...........I will take this blustery cold weather any day......  hope that you get relief soon.......have the monsoons started???????  I forget


----------



## LadyCook61

cold and windy.


----------



## les

Sunny, but chilly


----------



## LadyCook61

snow flurries


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Woke up to 40 degrees (in Florida, go figure). It's in the 60's now. Guess I better enjoy it cause the hot weather will be coming soon. Can't wait for the pool to be opened up.


----------



## Chef Ryan

*Weather!*

Well its sunny.   and 48 in my town. still to cold for me. I like the heat.


----------



## babetoo

64 degrees, cloudy with weak sun now and again


----------



## dave the baker

cooling and windy. Should get rain Friday.


----------



## babetoo

64 degrees and partly cloudy, wind is cold. ditto what dave said


----------



## mbasiszta

89 degrees, tropical breezes, high, white clouds. Beautiful.


----------



## dave the baker

Yup.


----------



## babetoo

61 at the moment and slight rain


----------



## Katie H

Wild 24 hours here.  Severe storms/tornadoes last night and more storms with tornadoes and hail today.  Lost power for several hours during the night last night.  One church in our area has been hit twice in 24 hours.   Some people lost the last of their trees that survived the ice storm.   What a mess!  Things are supposed to be calmer the next few days.


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold , and windy and overcast with some rain.


----------



## smoothseas

75 and sunny here in central Florida...


----------



## LadyCook61

Cold and so windy that the bird feeders are swinging like crazy.


----------



## kadesma

Bright and sunny, perfect day, the kids are all outside playing. Ahhh youth
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob

Tornado Watch till 9:00 PM....


----------



## Snoop Puss

Here in Spain it's early April and the weather right now is... threatening. Over the last few days, we've had 80 litres of rain per square metre, thunder, lightning, wind, rain, snow and hail. I'd say no sun, but obviously it has to be up there somewhere even if I haven't been able to see it.


----------



## lifesaver

47 degrees, cool and wet... It's been raining since late last night.


----------



## babetoo

64 at the moment, sunny most of day


----------



## msmofet

37F wind chill 27F


----------



## lifesaver

43 degrees, cool and expecting more rain.


----------



## kadesma

cool, sun then it hides behind the clouds,high winds in othe words it's yukky outside.
kadesma


----------



## lifesaver

56 degrees, partially cloudy and warm


----------



## dave the baker

Being the middle of the night, it;s quite dark out.  Also windy and well below the average temp for this time of year.  Cool and windy, overcast tomorrow, if one can believe the weather wonks.


----------



## msmofet

cold and rainy


----------



## LadyCook61

crummy... cold  and rainy


----------



## dave the baker

How does one describe paradise?


----------



## lifesaver

79 degrees, sunny and warm... Beautiful


----------



## luvs

chilly & gray, then sun


----------



## les

dave the baker said:


> How does one describe paradise?



oh well, if you really want to know...England...big sun all day...1st this year lol


----------



## Katie H

Clear, blue, sunny sky and temp is 72F.  Low humidity and a slight breeze.  Doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## dave the baker

Les: I'm happy for you.  Enjoy it.  From what I understand, you don't get enough of it.  We've been having a heat wave the past few days; it was hotter than the hinges on the gates of Hell; I recorded 104 F here Sunday, and Monday was close to that.  Today it's in the 70's with a gentle breeze and clear blue skys.  Of course, Sunday was the day we planned to plant some trees.  Go figure......


----------



## babetoo

today is just lovely. no air on. seventies i think, gotta go water veggies.


----------



## msmofet

50's threatening rain all day. 48 now at 12:55 am.


----------



## radhuni

extremely hot and humid. Temperature around 40 degree Celcius. We are bathing in sweat.


----------



## les

dave the baker said:


> Les: I'm happy for you.  Enjoy it.  From what I understand, you don't get enough of it.  We've been having a heat wave the past few days; it was hotter than the hinges on the gates of Hell; I recorded 104 F here Sunday, and Monday was close to that.  Today it's in the 70's with a gentle breeze and clear blue skys.  Of course, Sunday was the day we planned to plant some trees.  Go figure......



Thanks Dave ...this is our 3rd day of sunshine....yippeeee, off to the seaside


----------



## msmofet

dark  becoming light


----------



## lifesaver

86 degrees, sunny and beautiful.


----------



## msmofet

50's and sunny


----------



## babetoo

overcast and 70s


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny and warm


----------



## msmofet

75F and getting hotter BBQ day!!


----------



## lifesaver

73 degrees, warm and breezy. Some cloudyness, looks like it just might rain.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Mostly Sunny...Gonna be 87* this afternoon....Lookin for yard/garden workers...Cold Beer. Bourbon and all you can eat fried Catfish around dark thirty!


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> Mostly Sunny...Gonna be 87* this afternoon....Lookin for yard/garden workers...Cold Beer. Bourbon and all you can eat fried Catfish around dark thirty!


hmmmmmmmmmmm i am not close to miss!! dark:30  i like shots of tequila no training wheels!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

msmofet said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm i am not close to miss!! dark:30  i like shots of tequila no training wheels!!



Don't let that stop ya! There's plenty to do starting again on Monday! All the Red & Beans and rice you can hold too! 

Dark Thirty is a little while past Beer Thirty!!

Y'all come...


----------



## msmofet

Uncle Bob said:


> Don't let that stop ya! There's plenty to do starting again on Monday! All the Red & Beans and rice you can hold too!
> 
> Dark Thirty is a little while past Beer Thirty!!
> 
> Y'all come...


 got cabo wabo tequilla? no beer for me (i pour it in the toilet and cut out the middle man LOL). ok sometimes an ice cold beer does hit the spot but not often. jmo red beans and rice YUMMY!!


----------



## luvs

beautiful!


----------



## Katie H

80F, sunny and slightly breezy.  Humidity is about 55%.  I have quite a few doors and windows open.  Gonna open the sleeping porch door tonight so I can sleep with some fresh air.


----------



## dave the baker

Sunny, coolish (60's), breezy.  Great for outside honey-do's.


----------



## babetoo

same here dave, though i am just a tad chilly, sweater necessary.


----------



## LadyCook61

It was hot enough to turn on the ceiling fan and have some open windows (screens in window)


----------



## dave the baker

Yeah, Babe.  That breeze is kinda fresh.  Sweater felt good.  Good sleeping weather tonight anyway.


----------



## Wyogal

Many inches of snow...


----------



## LadyCook61

86 degrees in E. Pa. and sunny.


----------



## dave the baker

About 70 or so, skys of blue, gentle on-shore breeze (means blowing in off the ocean).  Lots of outside work to do.


----------



## Michael in FtW

LOL - in an effort to be more efficient and not have to type in my weather report each day ... this will update automatically every few minutes - and if you want more than just a cursory summary, click on the flag for a detailed report and forcast:


----------



## babetoo

overcast and about 70


----------



## Katie H

Been in the mid-80s all day.  Humidity is low, low, low.  Only about 30%.  However, it's windy as all get out.  There's been a high wind advisory all day long.  I've been outside most of the day and my hair looks like it's been styled with an eggbeater.  I don't know how many times I've brushed it today.  I'll certainly have my traditional 100 strokes when I'm done.  I'll just clean my hairbrush and toss it outside so the birds can build their nests with it.  Beautiful, though, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## dave the baker

Day just like I said, work, too.  Now have backache.  Have a good evening.


----------



## lifesaver

68 degrees and raining


----------



## ellakav

about 60 degrees, damp, rainy and sloppy.  we had some awesome 
storms come through here last night and early this a.m.
when the temps come up it is gonna be H   U   M   I   D!!!


----------



## freefallin1309

It began thundering at about 5 am or so, gave us a good thrashing for about 2 hours, and now is about mid 60's with a light drizzle and a cool breeze.


----------



## babetoo

same as yesterday.


----------



## LadyCook61

93 degrees and humid...


----------



## kadesma

LadyCook61 said:


> 93 degrees and humid...


wow LC sounds good to me, I'm always cold, a nice 93 would sure make me smile
kades


----------



## Wyogal

got up to the upper 50's today!! We had 6+ inches of heavy, wet, wet snow over the weekend.


----------



## les

Sun's out, very bright...but still a bit chilly


----------



## fahriye

Raining and dull in North of England. We had some sun shine last week though and temp was 18- 19 C.


----------



## lifesaver

59 degrees and slightly cloudy


----------



## msmofet

it was 90F today, yesterday and over the weekend.


----------



## texherp

Our road flooded twice in a week.  Over 6 inches of rain and another 4.5 this past weekend.  Then another 2 inches last night.  The skeeters are out in full force now.


----------



## lifesaver

60 degrees and cloudy


----------



## dave the baker

mid 60's today, overcast.  Hoping for some drizzle.


----------



## luvs

rain, rain...... was sunshine-y earlier.


----------



## mbasiszta

89 degrees, hazy, balmy breezes.


----------



## freefallin1309

More rain.  There's still 3" of water covering my neighbor's lawn and it's raining again with strong t-storms coming in tonight.


----------



## ellakav

crappy.


----------



## msmofet

mid 60'sF today


----------



## freefallin1309

75F, humid, and cloudy ... but no rain.


----------



## dave the baker

Fantastic!  I love it when the weather wonkies are wrong! ! ! !


----------



## LadyCook61

cold again, had to fire up the coal stove to get the chill out of the house.


----------



## babetoo

sunshine and in 70's


----------



## Katie H

Was windy as all get out today.  Nice temp but a bit overcast.  Now the temp has dropped significantly and it's raining like mad.  We're a bit behind the curve for rain amount and this will help.

I need to divide my monkey grass and this rain will help to soften the ground so I can dig it up.


----------



## ellakav

it rained from early this a.m. to about 10.  then the sun came out, the temp
raised up to about 70-72.  clouds started moving in from the west at 6 pm
or so and now within the last hour it has gotten really dark and ugly out.
the temperature has stayed up though so it's gonna be a loud, wet night
with a lot of sirens tonight!


----------



## lifesaver

66 degrees and rainy


----------



## dave the baker

Had our great day and now the forecast for the weekend is all downhill.  There is, howerver, the prospect of some rain, which we can always use.


----------



## lifesaver

52 degrees and rainy


----------



## dave the baker

Was lovely, now going downhill.  Clouding up and may rain by tomorrow.  Who cares?  It's the WEEKEND!


----------



## Katie H

At 7:30 this morning I poured 2 inches of rain out of the rain gauge.  It was empty when I went to bed last night.  Been gloomy and rainy all day today.  More rain on the way tonight and over the weekend.  Flooding is already a problem.  Temp has stayed at about 65-70F.


----------



## LadyCook61

55 degrees and overcast.


----------



## Alix

Brilliantly clear and sunny. 15C...60F. Going to warm up to nearly 20C or 70F today. I think it will likely be warmer than that, but a bit windy too.


----------



## dave the baker

Beautifully blue, crystal clear, but a deep marine layer lies just to the west and with an onshore wind it could become overcast in a hurry.  But, hopefully, maybe not.  High, with luck, will be close to the mid-eighties.


----------



## JustMeToo

56F, cloudy and drizzling.


----------



## Loprraine

55 and raining, raining, raining.  What a difference from last weekend when it was over 100.


----------



## radhuni

Yesterday night we had thunder storm and heavy shower due to Norwester so today is comparatively cooler.


----------



## Loprraine

Still raining here. The weather is not supposed to change until at least Sunday.


----------



## ellakav

dave the baker said:


> Beautifully blue, crystal clear, but a deep marine layer lies just to the west and with an onshore wind it could become overcast in a hurry. But, hopefully, maybe not. High, with luck, will be close to the mid-eighties.


 

you're making me miss home...I 'transplanted' from LA to this
armpit 2 years ago and I miss it sooooo much!!
but the weather is okay today, right now about 62 and sunny - 
should get to 70-75 or so.


----------



## dave the baker

Ella:
Know how you feel.  I went back to the midwest a couple of years ago to visit.  Glad it was only a visit!  And I lived there for many years, too.


----------



## babetoo

sunshine and about 75 degrees


----------



## dave the baker

75, pc


----------



## lifesaver

63 degrees, sunny and beautiful.


----------



## ellakav

dave the baker said:


> Ella:
> Know how you feel. I went back to the midwest a couple of years ago to visit. Glad it was only a visit! And I lived there for many years, too.


 


yeah, this place blows.  thankfully, this move is only temporary!
and it's about 70 here and getting ready to rain.  again...


----------



## msmofet

54F 90% humidity and rain expected


----------



## JoZee

Its going to be 85'F, partly cloudy with no breeze at all, very still outside.  0% chance of rain and no humidity what so ever...can someone pleeeezzzeee send us some rain!  We've had under 1 inch so far since the first of the year.


----------



## babetoo

sunny , guessing temp. at 75


----------



## LadyCook61

rain and more rain... suppose to rain all week...


----------



## Snoop Puss

Blue skies, light breeze and 30ºC (86ºF). Too hot for so early in the year. We've had more rain than JoZee, but not much more. Probably going to have a dry, hot summer with catastrophic storms. Oh my poor tomatoes...


----------



## Loprraine

Cool, rainy, and a chance of thunder showers.  And that's the forecast until the 15th!


----------



## Mrs_Doyle

Sunny and Warm in London, UK (for a change)!!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and in high 70 temp


----------



## msmofet

it was supposed to rain today but instead it is sunny, hot and humid


----------



## lifesaver

63 degrees, sunny and beautiful


----------



## msmofet

3:20 am - thunder and pouring rain like crazy for many hours now. i think i need to build a boat!!


----------



## roadfix

Downright HOT in LA.  Perfect night time BBQ weather....


----------



## babetoo

sunny and hot near san diego, love it . as long as air cond. can keep up.


----------



## msmofet

80F, sunny, hot and humid. rain expected again.


----------



## licia

I heard on the news it was the hottest day of play at the TPC and I believe it - at least they get some ocean breezes - here it is 95.


----------



## Constance

Southern Illinois had a terrible storm this afternoon with tropical storm strength winds. There were a few tornado sightings, but most of damage came straight line winds. There were sustained winds of 60 mph and gusts of 100 mph. 
Many roads are closed, including I57, where overturned semi's and trees have the road blocked. Carbondale and Marion are impassable. Many buildings lost their roofs, including a school and a busy restaurant. Some buildings collapsed, especially pole-barn type buildings and mobile homes,and big trees are down everywhere. The ground was already saturated from the heavy rains we've been getting, they just came up by the roots. The damage has been compared to a catagory II hurricane.

Over 70,000 people in Williamson and Franklin counties are without power, including about half of our town (Benton). A friend across town just called to see if they could borrow our generator, as Amerin said it could be a week before they were back online.
Curfews have been set up and they're trying to keep people off the streets so emergency crews can work. The Red Cross will be here in the morning. 

Thankfully, we are fine, aside from a few dead limbs that came down.


----------



## Constance

Why doesn't my post show up?


----------



## Katie H

Wow!  Quite a contrast to yesterday.   Temp is about 70F.  We actually have some sunshine.  Haven't seen it in forever.  A bit breezy, but I'll take that over tornadoes, hail, lightening and the rest.  Lots of clean-up after yesterday's events.

Connie, the late news last night reported that the weather service said what southern Illinois experienced was something called an "inland hurricane."  I've never heard the term, but judging by the 100+ mph winds in the Carbondale area, I'm a believer.

I'm ready for some calm, sunny weather.


----------



## mbasiszta

86 degrees at noon. Very little in the way of ocean breezes. High clouds, but still able to see the beautiful blue sky.


----------



## luvs

my weather is weather to be cranky in- gray, humid, rain, you can practicallly see humidity. i should go to the venting thread before i go a on tangent. kidding!


----------



## lifesaver

65 degrees, sunny and just beautiful.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and warm for mothers day


----------



## LadyCook61

got cooler again... in the 60's .


----------



## dave the baker

Grey dawn, which is usual for this time of the year, marine layer in May and June (May Grey snd June gloom).  It will burn off by mid-morning and be beautiful - middle 80's today.


----------



## babetoo

same old same old, huh dave?  i do love the sunshine and so do my veggie plants.


----------



## lifesaver

68 degrees, sunny and beautiful


----------



## dave the baker

Yeah, Babe.  It's rough but we do the best we can and muddle through. . . .


----------



## kitchenelf

I can't believe it's mid-May and I turned the heat on at work!  It's actually COLD here!  45 degrees F tonight - that's not like our normal temps at all!  It's jacket/sweater weather during the day.  Of course, Alix would call this bathing suit weather!


----------



## luvs

rain & shine. looking for a rainbow soon.


----------



## mbasiszta

Raining and overcast. 86 F. No wind. We need the rain.


----------



## dave the baker

Sunny, light breeze, 80 ish.  Perfect.


----------



## babetoo

it is the same here dave. aren't we lucky. and my veggies just love the sunshine. forcast very hot for week-end .


----------



## katybar22

It was HOT today!!  My car said 93 at 2:00.  So it's still warm, and we have a front coming in, so it's humid.  Needless to say, it was a very bad hair day.


----------



## ellakav

CRAZY!!  storms out the waz - thunder, lightning and torrential rain.  
we've been under flash flood warnings all day.  I never really knew what
they were - until today.  I got caught in one leaving Walmart after the
whole power grid they were on got blown out by a lightning strike.
that was some scary shiggety right there.


----------



## dave the baker

ellakav:  You must be new to the mid-west.


----------



## ellakav

yeah, you'd think wouldn't you?  actually I was born in California and we
moved here when I was a kid.  when I was 20 I moved back to SoCal.
2 years ago we moved back here after I spent almost 20 years out there.
I actually grew up with this weather, I just never saw what an actual
flash flood was!  I can tell you, it is exactly what they call it!


----------



## dave the baker

Like you, I was born in CA but spent 45 years in the mid-west, mostly Nebraska before I moved back here.  Been through every freak type of weather they could throw at me.  Makes the occasional earthquake out here seem like childs play.  Don't miss it a bit.


----------



## ellakav

Nebraska is pretty harsh.  seems like they are always getting nailed
by something!  as for this place, I hate it!  I will be glad to get back
to California next spring...
all things considered, I think in the end I would prefer the weather!
I was in the Whittier quake back in what, '93 or '94?
I was never so scared in my LIFE.  at least with bad weather you know
it's coming!!  it looks totally innocent out there this morning!  the one
thing I do love about it here is watching everything turn green again 
after the winter.  some days I swear you can sit and watch the leaves
unfurl on the trees.  lovely.  after the deluge yesterday it is sunny and
early morning chilly right now, about 55.  up to 70 and sunny today.


----------



## dave the baker

I knw what you mean about everything turning green with the promise of new life; it's wonderful. But I was back there in the winter a couple of years ago (NE, KS, MO, IA and IL) and everything seemed so bleak and dead. I love the year-around flowers and fruits and veggies here. It's always so alive.
Heavy marine layer right now, which will burn off in a couple of hours; then upper 80's today in the valley and about 80 on the coast (8 miles west of here). Tomorrow 90's, and then 70's for a while after that.


----------



## mikki

Its 73 humid possible storms off and on today


----------



## LadyCook61

In E. Pa, it is raining and very humid.


----------



## katybar22

Rain and t-storms started at about 3:30 this AM.  I know because I looked at the clock when I took my FREAKED out 5 lb Yorkie to the kitchen to give her her "doggie downers", lol.  Still raining now but thunder has stopped.  And the dog is snoring comfortably in a heating pad on my lap.  But she's not spoiled, LOL!!


----------



## babetoo

bright, beautiful sunshine. temp around high 70s . i love so calif


----------



## ellakav

dave the baker said:


> I knw what you mean about everything turning green with the promise of new life; it's wonderful. But I was back there in the winter a couple of years ago (NE, KS, MO, IA and IL) and everything seemed so bleak and dead. I love the year-around flowers and fruits and veggies here. It's always so alive.
> Heavy marine layer right now, which will burn off in a couple of hours; then upper 80's today in the valley and about 80 on the coast (8 miles west of here). Tomorrow 90's, and then 70's for a while after that.


 

yeah, winters are brutal here.  it is so stark looking.  and BROWN.
it's not bad if it snows, but even that gets old.  watching everything
come back to life again is the best time of year here.  but then you 
get the humidity going into June and the mosquitoes and the spiders
as big as your hand...go onto the photos and I will post a pic of the
monster I found in my son's sandbox lid last year.  it was fully the
size of my hand.
and, typical to the weather patterns out here, it got into the 30's
last night.  sunny today and mid to high 60's later.


----------



## luvs

i went out ready for summer, turned around & switched to fall-time gear in 2 seconds.


----------



## lifesaver

66 degrees, sunny and beautiful


----------



## LPBeier

Sunny, warm and dry!  Can't ask for better than that when the forecast was for clouds and rain!


----------



## dave the baker

Wow!  What a spider!  No thanks...........  I'd rather ave asmall earthquake.


----------



## dave the baker

Guess I shouldn't have mentioned earthquakes - - - - - normally I don't feel them, we get so many little ones, BUT we had a dandy about 10 minutes ago that shook the house. No damage, but the epicenter must have been close.


----------



## Alix

Well, its above 0C, (35ish F) Not much though. Its snowing and the furnace just kicked in. Did I mention I was wearing shorts and a tank yesterday and got a bit of a sunburn too? Freaky weather.


----------



## les

it's sunny & blustery with showers...about 66 degrees...& no quakes...although we do have them...but only slight


----------



## dave the baker

The quake was 5.0 and centered about 15 miles SW of downtown LA, at a depth of 8.4 miles. Here, near San Diego, it is sunny, about 80 F and Heavenly.


----------



## lifesaver

69 degrees, warm and slightly breezy


----------



## luvs

LOOKS sunny & summery out. HA! i was shivery in fall stuff.


----------



## ellakav

dave the baker said:


> Guess I shouldn't have mentioned earthquakes - - - - - normally I don't feel them, we get so many little ones, BUT we had a dandy about 10 minutes ago that shook the house. No damage, but the epicenter must have been close.


 

that is so wild that that happened!!  are you SURE you wouldn't rather
have 'Big Bertha'??  she's still out there, kickin it in my woodpile! 

it is about 80, sunny and not humid at all.  yet.


----------



## luvs

so very pretty today!


----------



## licia

I think we will have to change the nickname of our state - We've had days of downpouring rain - over 12 inches and it is still pouring. Not the Sunshine state lately.  There is one good thing about it - no forest fires.


----------



## ellakav

licia said:


> I think we will have to change the nickname of our state - We've had days of downpouring rain - over 12 inches and it is still pouring. Not the Sunshine state lately. There is one good thing about it - no forest fires.


 

you guys are getting creamed by the same system that hit us
last Friday.  it has apparently picked up strength since it was 
through here - it didn't last but a day, but wow, did it rain.


----------



## babetoo

it is getting dark and is still warm would guess about 76 . everything thing is open and i can smell the tangelo tree. lovely


----------



## ellakav

beautiful.  about 72.  pollen is bad, though.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Well, its above 0C, (35ish F) Not much though. Its snowing and the furnace just kicked in. Did I mention I was wearing shorts and a tank yesterday and got a bit of a sunburn too? Freaky weather.



Okay, Are we really living in side by side provinces or an alternate universe?  Yesterday we had sun, rain, hail, sun, rain, wind.  Today has started out so bright and sunny and has promises for more of the same!


----------



## kadesma

It's sunny and about 91. Ethan and Olivia both played in the pool and enjoyed the sun today..


----------



## Katie H

Couldn't have been more beautiful today.  Clear, sunny and "just right" temp, about 80F.  I'm on the front porch right now and enjoying a fantastic evening.  The sun is getting lower and the shadows are getting longer.  Buck used to call this the "magic hour."


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Couldn't have been more beautiful today.  Clear, sunny and "just right" temp, about 80F.  I'm on the front porch right now and enjoying a fantastic evening.  The sun is getting lower and the shadows are getting longer.  Buck used to call this the "magic hour."


Katie,
wanted to let you know I love Dewey what a cutie. I'd take him in a minute...
cj


----------



## Katie H

kadesma said:


> Katie,
> wanted to let you know I love Dewey what a cutie. I'd take him in a minute...
> cj




Yep, he's a doll.  Just like my little Tumble.  They could be twins.


----------



## babetoo

sunny today. very beautiful day with temps of 67 or so. you all come on over to calif.


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> The quake was 5.0 and centered about 15 miles SW of downtown LA, at a depth of 8.4 miles. Here, near San Diego, it is sunny, about 80 F and Heavenly.


 
i felt it here in escondido, quite a jolt.


----------



## lifesaver

83 degrees and cloudy. looks like it wants to rain.


----------



## ellakav

same here, but we are actually neighbors.


----------



## licia

This is our 6th day of almost constant rain.  Today it was more in fits and spurts, and suppose to be moving out a bit - We'll be glad to put the umbrellas away.


----------



## Scotch

The usual:


----------



## babetoo

same here


----------



## katybar22

Geez Scotch and Babetoo, that's rough for you  I hope you can hang in there, lol.

Well, this AM it was cloudy and warm, then sunny and warm, then it rained like we needed an ark and now it's cloudy and warm.  The usual.


----------



## Scotch

It gets worse, but we tough it out:


----------



## katybar22

You poor little thing, lol


----------



## Katie H

Amazingly mild for our area this time of the year.  It's only been in the low to upper 70s here.  Normally, it is way beyond 80F, with humidity to match or beyond.

I'll take what is dished out because our house isn't air-conditioned and any mild weather makes life sooooo much more pleasant.

One of my delicious pleasures is sleeping with the sleeping porch (which is right off our bedroom) door open.  I so love the "night sounds."  Nothing like hearing the tree frogs and crickets as you go to sleep.  Takes me back to our fabulous camping days.


----------



## SierraCook

Thunderstorms in the distance (Nevada), temps in the 70's and a nice breeze.


----------



## katybar22

Cloudy w/lil bits of sun.  70% chance of rain, Happy Memorial Day wknd.


----------



## ellakav

*beach pic*



Scotch said:


> The usual:


 where is this?  it looks so familiar - if that is a pier in the background
I think I know...and by the way!!
just kidding I just really miss LA and will be glad to get back home!


----------



## Scotch

ellakav said:


> where is this?  it looks so familiar - if that is a pier in the background
> I think I know...and by the way!!
> just kidding I just really miss LA and will be glad to get back home!


That was taken from near the 8th Street lifeguard station in Hermosa Beach, looking pretty much due south. 

The hill in the distance is the Palos Verdes Peninsula, which forms the southern end of the Santa Monica Bay and separates us from San Pedro and Long Beach. 

In the distance to the right of the peninsula you can see the northern tip of Catalina Island (26 miles across the sea). 

This map should help orient you:


----------



## babetoo

sunny and very mild . temps in 70s


----------



## Alix

Its been gorgeous here today. Nearly 80F, 25C, sunny and mild.


----------



## radhuni

Cool, cloudy and wet.

In the morning news it is said that monsoon is coming within 48 hours.


----------



## radhuni

Monsoom came earlier this year. Generally in eastern part of India monsoon comes at the middle of June but this year monsoon came yesterday with continuous heavy rain.


----------



## babetoo

mild temps and sunshine


----------



## kadesma

We got a  little rain during the night..We also were treated to a beautiful thunder and lightening show
kades


----------



## dave the baker

"June Gloom" as usual this time of year.  The Marine Layer (fog) will burn off in an hour or two and it will be beautiful - sunny and mild.  High in the mid 70's.


----------



## babetoo

never did burn off much today here, dave. how bout that thunder storm. rained really hard here yesterday for about five minutes. par for the course


----------



## dave the baker

Lucky you, Babe.  I'm 15 miles south of you and all I got was 2 minutes of rain.  the thunder was nice tho.  Had some sun today and now it's clouded up again and feels like rain, whatever that is.


----------



## ChefJune

Cold, gray and rainy -- and I'm sick of it!  
Tomorrow is _SUPPOSED_ to be sunny and 82.  I'm going to hold them to that!


----------



## dave the baker

Loverly, and coolish.  High in low to mid 70's.  Who cares?  We're going to Palm Springs for a few days and it'll be in the low 90's.  Whoopee!


----------



## Scotch

It's been rather unseasonal the past week, cool with light rain for a couple of days, then a nice day, followed by more cool rainy weather. Yesterday was one of the nice days, as seen in this shot taken from the end of my street looking west by northwest with the sun setting over Malibu/Point Dume in the background (the Malibu coast runs east-west):


----------



## Katie H

Unseasonably cool here.  70ish with hardly any humidity and a slight breeze.  I think someone has moved Kentucky to another more-ideal planet.  I'm lovin' this weather.  Supposed to be this way all through the weekend.  Yeah!  I might go to Columbus Park Sunday afternoon and enjoy reading my book for a while.


----------



## babetoo

no rain, despite the gloomy cloudy weather. this is called "june gloom."


----------



## lifesaver

75 degrees, sunny and warm.


----------



## babetoo

a bit more sun today. probably 75 degrees. nice after all the june gloom.


----------



## lifesaver

71 degrees, sunny and warm with a slight breeze.


----------



## dave the baker

Warm (low 90's), sunny and dry.  Having a long weekend in Palm Desert (by Palm Springs).  Love it!  Absoloutly gorgeous!


----------



## Katie H

Mid 80s right now and wonderfully breezy.  Almost no humidity, which is a welcomed change from the norm.  It's been a lovely day with the promise of an equally nice evening.  Sure wish I had someone to enjoy it with.


----------



## msmofet

66F, 84% humidity, overcast and dreary. expecting rain today and for the next several days. YUCKY


----------



## bknox

58 degree and raining. I am soooo ready for some warm weather.


----------



## LadyCook61

It's been pouring on and off all day and is on the chilly side.


----------



## dave the baker

Cool and overcast. Occasional half-hearted sun. Wish it would rain, but it won't.


----------



## Wyogal

rainy, again. It's been a really wet, snowy spring. Yes it snowed this week.  We went on our annual camping trip to the lake anyway, but left the boat at home.  Too rainy, stormy... in fact, as we were packing up this morning, the local news came out and interviewed us: die-hard campers no matter what the weather!! ha!!!


----------



## Katie H

Typical hot, humid weather for here.  At the moment it's about 88F and overcast.  Been sprinkling off and on for....ever.  I'm considering building a boat.

I'd better get used to heat and humidity.  That's the normal plan of the day until about October.  Shorts and tank tops will be the usual attire.


----------



## msmofet

pouring like a witch!!


----------



## babetoo

ditto on dave the baker, though we had a good bit of sun.


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Cold but not raining at this time a cool 17 degrees celsius.


----------



## msmofet

still pouring rain here!!


----------



## lifesaver

80 degrees and slightly cloudy


----------



## ellakav

about 65 degrees, cloudy, damp.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot!!!!! Dry!!!!!! Send Rain!!!!!


----------



## msmofet

hot, humid, nasty .............. send rain to clean the air!!


----------



## msmofet

THUNDER!! here comes the rain!! i never got a call back from the heavens that quick!! ok ub i will send it to you when we are done.


----------



## babetoo

71 and a bit more sun than we have had for a month. june gloom is making me crazy.


----------



## lifesaver

87 degrees, warm and slightly cloudy... looks like we might get some rain.


----------



## msmofet

rain


----------



## LadyCook61

Rain in E. Pa.


----------



## katybar22

sunny and hot hot *hot!!  *May hit *100* today!!  Oh my I miss spring...


----------



## dave the baker

Sunny, 80 ish, light breeze.  Couldn't ask for better.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Officially 97* ...My Therm-O-Meter says 102* in the sun!! 

*HOT!!!!!!!!

Dry!!!!!!!!

Please Send Rain!!!!!
*


----------



## shannon in KS

not too terribly hot here in NE Kansas, 88, but oh so HUMID!


----------



## shannon in KS

I would love to send you some of ours!  7 inches total so far for June!  Garden is doing GREAT, aside from the rainforest smell it has   , plus some manure aroma 


Uncle Bob said:


> Officially 97* ...My Therm-O-Meter says 102* in the sun!!
> 
> *HOT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dry!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please Send Rain!!!!!
> *


----------



## LadyCook61

shannon in KS said:


> I would love to send you some of ours! 7 inches total so far for June! Garden is doing GREAT, aside from the rainforest smell it has  , plus some manure aroma


 
I will send some too.


----------



## licia

Right now it is 80 but it is supposed to hit 99 today and with the humidity factor feel like 111. I've already picked my veggies and started new tomato plants from the suckers and then taken a swim so now it is time to get to real work - the house.


----------



## Uncle Bob

99* here today too...In fact for the next 5 days...It will be 99* in the shade...over 100 in the sun, and a heat index to the moon!!! One of my bbq cookers will show 135* after lunch...with no fire....Hmmmm with just a very small amount of wood/charcoal I would be BBQing...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The temp. right now is 54 F and partly sunny.  It's supposed to get up to 67 F and possible showers tonight.


----------



## shannon in KS

more rain here in Kansas


----------



## ellakav

nasty, humid, hot.  rained again last nite.  supposed to be like this all
week.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

We just bad the biggest downpour!!!  It made it up for not getting much rain for the last month or so.  I had to go move all my plants... One petunia plant is going to have to be repotted, and the Geranium is toast, I think..... oh well.


----------



## Katie H

Hot, hot, hot!!!!   Been this way since last Wednesday and is supposed to continue until at least this coming Wednesday.  The heat index has been over 100F every day.  The humidity is so high, you need a machete to make your way through the air.


----------



## ellakav

Katie E said:


> Hot, hot, hot!!!! Been this way since last Wednesday and is supposed to continue until at least this coming Wednesday. The heat index has been over 100F every day. The humidity is so high, you need a machete to make your way through the air.


 

ditto here.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Highs in the mid 90's with a heat index of 105F. All my windows are fogged up in my house, the humidity is so high. Tell me again why do I live in Florida.


----------



## Katie H

Same as yesterday.  Ugh!


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

It's cold and the wind off the sea is bitingly colder not much rain though, heater on high, and wrapped in winter woolies to keep toasty warm.


----------



## texasgirl

It was 98, heat index was 105


----------



## licia

Our temps are about 6 to 8 degrees cooler than last week - 90 to 92, but the humidity is still here.


----------



## dave the baker

Low humidity, clear, sunny and high 70's to low 80's.


----------



## ellakav

it's nasty here - mid 90's, 70 percent humidity, 110 degree heat index,
ozone warnings.  supposed to be like this at least for the next week.  my
windows are dripping condensation and my A/C is cycling every 7-10
minutes.  THAT'S gonna be a fabulous electric bill...


----------



## dave the baker

Been there, done that, moved here!


----------



## babetoo

dave the baker said:


> Low humidity, clear, sunny and high 70's to low 80's.


 

what dave said


----------



## nanat

*Hotter Here!*



texasgirl said:


> Our temp right now is 89, heat index of 94.
> Sunny, but humid.
> Tornado watches out in West Texas that stretches up through Oklahoma and into Kansas. Pretty much tornado alley. Hope they don't move this way, if they do, I'll get some more storm pics


 

It's hotter here!  On the TX Gulf Coast, 100 with a index of 105.  We have had no rain and there is burn bands here and all surrounding counties.  Some cities are rationing water.  Gulf temp is right for a storm, just pray we don't get one!  We still have folks here recovering from Ike.


----------



## katybar22

According to my car (which usually runs 3-4 degrees high), our temp today at 3 pm was somewhere between 109 and 113.  It doesn't really matter to me though.  Anything over 90 is just plain hot, a few degrees one way or another isn't gonna make much difference.  I want to move to Petoskey, huh, Bob?


----------



## shannon in KS

yesterday it was 99 here in NE Kansas, but the heat index was 113.  Today, it is 108!!! Not even going to check what the index is today!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

getoutamykitchen said:


> Highs in the mid 90's with a heat index of 105F. All my windows are fogged up in my house, the humidity is so high. Tell me again why do I live in Florida.



*Ditto!!!*


----------



## mbasiszta

Rainy season is starting here in the tropics. Temperature in the mid 80s. Nice, steady ocean breeze. Rains maybe an hour or so a day, but today a little longer. Warm rain, so really pleasant as it continues the lovely, lush foliage.


----------



## Katie H

Hmmmmm...lemme see!!!  Well, today the heat index was 105F and, as someone told me a few days ago, we need a snorkel to walk around outside it's so humid.  I'm actually considering the idea.

I arrived home about 5 p.m. today and, as I was unloading the car, a sudden thunderstorm came up.  I got soaked and our power went out for an hour.  Needless to say, it's hotter and stickier than it was this afternoon.  I've been to rain forests in other countries and all that's missing here are the songs of the exotic birds.  Whoopee!!!


----------



## texasgirl

98* heat index is 101 and it is very dry and hard to breath. Bad for anyone with respiratory problems.


----------



## Katie H

texasgirl said:


> 98* heat index is 101 and it is very dry and hard to breath. Bad for anyone with respiratory problems.



Yep, Stacy.  I have an asthmatic kitty and the longer the power was off, the more concerned I was about her.  I almost lost her on Memorial Day and I am a bit "hinky" when conditions are ripe for an asthmatic episode.  I live too far away from the vet's office to be able to get her there in time if anything should happen.  As it is, I keep a syringe of medication on hand in the refrigerator as a safety measure.  The only real challenge is giving a cat a shot without any help.  I can get VERY creative.


----------



## texasgirl

Get a cool mist humidifier, Katie. When it gets hot, put her in a small room, laundry, bath, somewhere small, but, still big enough it won't bother her and turn it on. That will help keep the moisture in her lungs. That is what I always did for my son. He has asthma.


----------



## Katie H

Yes, Stacy, I've done that.  The vet also suggested that I add menthol to it, like Vick's, and that is what got her over the hump on Memorial Day.  Otherwise, I would've lost her.  I didn't have a syringe of her medication because I'd had to use it earlier in the month because of her reaction to pollens.  It can only be administered at 30-day intervals.

Thank goodness, the power is back on and she's hangin' out in the kitchen where there's a window air-conditioner.  I imagine she'll stay there for the night.


----------



## Silversage

getoutamykitchen said:


> Highs in the mid 90's with a heat index of 105F. All my windows are fogged up in my house, the humidity is so high. Tell me again why do I live in Florida.




We live in Florida because the highs are in the mid-90's during the day, and high 80's during the night.  
We don't freeze.  
We get to wear casual clothes to fancy restaurants.  
Shorts are acceptable attire almost anywhere.  
We eat Christmas dinner outside on the lanai.  
We don't have to own boots or mittens.
We never have to shovel snow.
We don't have to drive on ice.
The trees are green year round.
There are flowers year round.
There is no State income tax.
The humidity keeps your skin looking young.
We pick the citrus off the trees in our yards.

Need more???


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Silversage said:


> We live in Florida because the highs are in the mid-90's during the day, and high 80's during the night.
> We don't freeze.
> We get to wear casual clothes to fancy restaurants.
> Shorts are acceptable attire almost anywhere.
> We eat Christmas dinner outside on the lanai.
> We don't have to own boots or mittens.
> We never have to shovel snow.
> We don't have to drive on ice.
> The trees are green year round.
> There are flowers year round.
> There is no State income tax.
> The humidity keeps your skin looking young.
> We pick the citrus off the trees in our yards.
> 
> Need more???


       Yes please a flight ticket will do me ta


----------



## jennifer75

It's cold....chilly....in my office.  I haven't been outside since 10:30 this morning.  At that time it felt fabulous outside.  It's sunny and very few clouds, little breeze that I can see...

I think it was in the low 90's today.  As per the weather girl yesterday.


----------



## Katie H

When I left the house this morning to go to the shop, I thought I was in a different world.  It was dry, cool and breezy.  Quite a change from humid, hot and still.  The prior 9 days had heat indices of 105F and above.  This is NICE.  Supposed to be even better tomorrow.  Yeah.


----------



## babetoo

really strange weather here. socked in with fog. not cold but not as warm as yesterday. gloomy , i hate it.


----------



## bknox

Cool and windy. No humidity. It is sunny and very nice. I will sleep good tonight!


----------



## dave the baker

Couple of sprinkles, then partly cloudy.  Didn't got up to the predicted high.  Headed for Vegas in the morning where the highs are running about 105 +-, but no humidity.  Can't understand why Floridians like humidity.  Being kind to the skin makes no sense if you can't breathe, does it?  We have all the other Florida stuff, 'cept no bugs, snakes (to speak of) or gators.  We do have state income tax, but here in the land of fruits and nuts, and the "governator" what's a few bucks.  Right, Babe?


----------



## les

30+ here...it's too hot for me....I'd be okay with a pool though


----------



## mbasiszta

82 degrees at noon; nice mountain breeze (which is not as cooling as the ocean breezes, but it has lovely fragrances on the wind.) Huge, white clouds, but just complementing the beautiful blue sky.


----------



## msmofet

yucky!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(typing loudly) I'm in the middle of a flippin' monsoon, my pastures are flooded right now and my pool is getting ready to overflow!!!


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> (typing loudly) I'm in the middle of a flippin' monsoon, my pastures are flooded right now and my pool is getting ready to overflow!!!


 think possitively!! you can have a huge pool party!! 


sorry just trying to inject some humor!! are you and yours safe? if so there really isn't much you can do about an act of nature. a few years back we were so flooded propane tanks were floating down my street. we were praying they wouldn't blow up. i know what its like, so long as you and yours are safe try to keep your humor. good luck sweetie.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

msmofet said:


> think possitively!! you can have a huge pool party!!
> 
> 
> sorry just trying to inject some humor!! are you and yours safe? if so there really isn't much you can do about an act of nature. a few years back we were so flooded propane tanks were floating down my street. we were praying they wouldn't blow up. i know what its like, so long as you and yours are safe try to keep your humor. good luck sweetie.




Actually I took advantage of the stuck in the house situation and got the whole house vacuumed (2300 sq. ft.) and four loads of laundry done. Had to get my exercise somehow since I usually exercise in the pool everyday.
The rain is finally letting up, but it's still rumbling outside. My neighbors horses are playing in this huge puddle in their pasture. Ours our always in the barn during bad weather.


----------



## lifesaver

93 degrees, sunny and beautiful


----------



## I-SPY_BAMSBBQ

53*F and raining


----------



## dave the baker

In Vegas now - sunny, dry, HOT


----------



## msmofet

yucky post thunderstorm yucky muggy soggy buggy pooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Claire

Insane.  Last week it was too hot and humid to hike up to visit my ladies, and this week I need a sweater.


----------



## lifesaver

63 degrees but of course it's only 7 am too.


----------



## musiclovesryan

its like 79 sunny. nice!


----------



## msmofet

boomers starting again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

very hot and humid with some sun.


----------



## msmofet

just enuff boomers to make it super yucky outside


----------



## dave the baker

Just got back from 105+ Vegas - mid 80's here and it feels ike heaven.


----------



## Mary Microwave

About 85 with a light tropical sea breeze - I'm on an island vacation .  Picture fruity drinks with little umbrellas!


----------



## lifesaver

72 degrees and warm


----------



## babetoo

hot hot and more hot. 89 in my house at nine pm or so. was at a bbq so air was not on. it is now.


----------



## MexicoKaren

At 10pm, it is about 78F and pouring down rain, thunder and lightning. It is our rainy season...we love it!


----------



## babetoo

in one word HOT HOT HOT ok that is three words .


----------



## Wyogal

and it is getting worse by the minute...


----------



## mbasiszta

Balmy ocean breezes, inter-mingling with tropical aromas. Temperature 84 degrees F.
Marty, in Panamá


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Fan bloody tastic here in Adelaide South Aussie it's glorious spring weather pity me I'm off to work no rest for the wicked.


----------



## babetoo

very pleasant day, about 70 , sunny, don't know what temp is now tonight


----------



## Wyogal

Just got back from a drive up the mountain...


----------



## Wyogal

O.K., you can see the mountain in this picture...


----------



## chefkathleen

Wyogal said:


> O.K., you can see the mountain in this picture...


 

OMG those pics are beautiful!! Don't let hubs see them or we'll be putting the house up for sale and moving!


----------



## Wyogal

Thanks!! The third one on the mountain is our Nordic Trails Center. Husband and son helped build it. They even light a portion of the trails at night!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Beautimious Miss Kathy!!!!!!


----------



## Wyogal

and it's only 15 minutes (max) from the house to the top where these pictures were taken! We hike the trails (lots of them) in the summer. Nice campgrounds, too.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

71 degrees with 80% humidity.

We are having a cloudy dreary day. Really perfect for recovering from the concert I went to last night.


----------



## chefkathleen

Dixie_Amazon said:


> 71 degrees with 80% humidity.
> 
> We are having a cloudy dreary day. Really perfect for recovering from the concert I went to last night.


 
Who did you see?


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Alice Cooper. He was great and we had seats in the sixth row.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to an outside Art Fair (everything was in tents) today and it started to snow and was very windy. It turned into a real blizzard. My daughter and I still had a great time. It will be a fun memory.


----------



## Claire

This weekend was supposed to be an arts fest in our town as well, and it was slushy snow, the first snow of the year.  I really feel for the vendors.  I went out to buy a couple bottles of wine and and loaf of bread.  Normally I go to the fest, but just couldn't make myself do it.  So friends came over and we sipped and shared stories.


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny and cool in the 60's .


----------



## Wyogal

16 degrees F and snowing, really coming down!


----------



## msmofet

60's!! the weather channel is at giants stadium at the moment which is not far from where i live.


----------



## Alix

-2 and overcast outside but warm and soon to be turkey scented inside.


----------



## babetoo

about half sunny and half cloudy, in high 60's


----------



## chefkathleen

Ours is pretty good.


----------



## bknox

High of 50 and maybe rain. Still better than snow in Oct.

I want to hang out with Chefkathleen! I am already tired of wearing 2 shirts and socks all day.


----------



## Wyogal

It is supposed to warm up to the 30's F today, woo hoo!


----------



## LadyCook61

overcast and cold.  water in the birdbath froze overnight.


----------



## chefkathleen

bknox said:


> High of 50 and maybe rain. Still better than snow in Oct.
> 
> I want to hang out with Chefkathleen! I am already tired of wearing 2 shirts and socks all day.


  Well come on down! We have balmy breezes and great sunsets that we toast to every night.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Right now we have 96% humidity, 71 degrees and very foggy.


----------



## msmofet

its cool and humid. expecting rain.


----------



## JoZee

Partly cloudy this morning in the high 50's.  We got a smattering of rain but that's gone and it's clearing up.  We will see a high today of around 73'F.  Winter isn't going to get here for a while I'm sure.  We are in for a week of hear 80'F temperatures.


----------



## msmofet

JoZee said:


> Partly cloudy this morning in the high 50's. We got a smattering of rain but that's gone and it's clearing up. We will see a high today of around 73'F. Winter isn't going to get here for a while I'm sure. We are in for a week of hear 80'F temperatures.


 hello jozee!! i haven't seen you around to often.
how ya been sweets?



the josie and the pussycats song is running through my head again!! LOL


----------



## LadyCook61

cool and windy, overcast, very cloudy.


----------



## roadfix

Rain!!!  .....First since February, I think...


----------



## jennifer75

Drizzle.  Love it.  Tires on the truck, not so much.  Say it with me.....weeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## roadfix

Well, it was raining in the Hollywood area a couple of hours ago.......but now it's just light drizzle.

I dug a trench in my back yard this week to pour some concrete footing this weekend.  I hope it didn't fill with water.  It was not supposed to rain for the remainder of the year...:p


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Dixie_Amazon said:


> Right now we have 96% humidity, 71 degrees and very foggy.


 
Is'nt Mother Nature a comedian, one day it's glorious spring here and next day we have torrential rain with dropslets the size of cat's and dog's. I drove to work in this weather and thought my windscreen wipers were going to snap off, was I ever glad to make it.


----------



## roadfix

We call them windshields here in the states...


----------



## Nyeer

Raining! And if I had told you what was the weather yesterday, the day before and before that, it would had been, raining. Yep, we are tired of it, of course we are problably going to have beautifull fall color.


----------



## Wyogal

It actually got above freezing today! But, more snow on the way at night. Temps should warm up by the end of the week. We've already had road closures in the state, Saturday.


----------



## Katie H

Quite gloomy and dismal today.  Cooler than the last several days with continuous rain.  Bleak.  More of the same is predicted for tomorrow.  Guess it's fall after all.


----------



## babetoo

few drops rain, overcast and chilly


----------



## ZeVC

in Russia, in Moscow now coldly


----------



## Wyogal

Welcome, ZeVC!
Warming up here, but only because it is really windy. I was watching the tumbleweeds roll by, thinking, that oughtta be a tune "Flght of the Tumbleweeds!"


----------



## ZeVC

"Flght of the Tumbleweeds!"                   		- what is it?


----------



## Wyogal

Oops, typo, Flight of the Tumbleweeds, a play on words, like the tune Flight of the Bumblebee...
Tumbleweeds are a type of weed here in the west, in the fall, they break off and "tumble" across the land...
tumbleweeds - Google Images


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Wyogal said:


> Welcome, ZeVC!
> Warming up here, but only because it is really windy. I was watching the tumbleweeds roll by, thinking, that oughtta be a tune "Flght of the Tumbleweeds!"


It would be a hit on YouTube.


----------



## ZeVC

I see for the first time such, I am surprised!


----------



## Wyogal

In the old days, people out here would use them for Christmas trees, stack them into a tall conical shape, held together with baling or fence wire.


----------



## ZeVC

it is interesting. it is cool!


----------



## msmofet

35F this morning cool and windy now


----------



## JoZee

Some clouds are hovering over the mountains at the moment, but other wise the sky is blue and its going up to around 80'F.  There is a very gentle breeze out there as well.  It's a beautiful fall day here up on the mesa.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

40's chilly, gloomy, tomorrow some snow flurries!!


----------



## babetoo

gloomy and overcast. about 65 degrees. hoping for rain. storm in northern and central calif. hope it makes it to so calif.


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

roadfix said:


> We call them windshields here in the states...


 
Thanks for that, and for the inventor of windshields/windscreens during wet weather


----------



## LadyCook61

It's snowing !  Never saw snow this early since I've lived in Pa.


----------



## BakinMama

Was raining a couple days ago, but now it's sort of a hazy sunshine with mild temps!


----------



## Wyogal

warming, yea! maybe we will have an autumn, instead of going right into winter, after all!


----------



## babetoo

sunny with seventies temp.


----------



## ChefJune

low 40's, damp, windy, trying very hard to rain.  We are about to have a Nor'easter.  (nasty s'um***** )!


----------



## msmofet

it is in the upper 30's and raining.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

The front finally came through during the night. Th high today will 74 degrees. We will actually have some sun!


----------



## msmofet

cold, rainy nasty!! another nor'easter on the way.


----------



## roadfix

Back to the ole summertime temps again.  

Go Dodgers!


----------



## msmofet

COLD!!!!


----------



## babetoo

92 degrees and hot, sunny


----------



## Wyogal

beautiful fall day! A herd of 20+ antelope were out behind our house just now.


----------



## Wyogal

Here they are, I didn't get them all in the picture...


----------



## msmofet

my weather is YUCK!


----------



## LadyCook61

weather is mild and sunny.


----------



## babetoo

ditto ladycook. but has cooled off a lot since sun went down.


----------



## jennifer75

Sunny and warm.  And it sucks cause I want to make some corn chowder, and bake stuff.


----------



## JoZee

Partly cloudy, windy and 64'F.  Its chilly out there with that wind.  We just came down from two blessed days of rain.  Tuesday it poured, Wednesday it drizzled most of the day.  I couldn't be happier, we needed the rain so bad.  We still haven't had 8" yet, that's the usual annual precip. for this area.  I think we're shy 2 inches yet.


----------



## Silversage

85 or 90 and sticky!


----------



## vagriller

jennifer75 said:


> Sunny and warm.  And it sucks cause I want to make some corn chowder, and bake stuff.



Just turn the AC up a notch!

One day it's 55 here, the next it's 75.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Misty and 56 here this morning. I had to take my 14 yo to catch the bus for a school trip at 4:45 am and it felt nice. We are supposed to get up to 69 today.


----------



## pvignola

Suuny and 76.  Gotta love fall in NC


----------



## babetoo

sunny and warm. however did not reach the high 80 that was predicted.


----------



## LadyCook61

Raining and cold...  for the 2 nd day in a row.


----------



## JoZee

38'f 1/2 snow, 1/2 rain, this is early for Albuquerque.


----------



## Wyogal

Yet another snowstorm, expected to get a foot of the white stuff, at least.


----------



## JJSH

Sunny, and reasonably warm, which for Nottingham at this time of year is a bit odd. It's cold in the shade, though!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and a bit chilly. got winds that are really bad, increases the fire danger. hope none start. it is very dry.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

It is 70 hear this morning. The forecast is for a high in the mid eighties and rain.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and mild


----------



## Alix

Holy frosticles Batman! Its -18C here this morning! For you American folk that is about 0F! YIKES! Just 2 short days ago it was 9C (50F) and I was out in a sweater - no coat. I'm looking outside right now contemplating whether I REALLY want to go out there. Just enough snow to polish up the icy streets...eek! Clear as a bell and cold as hell.


----------



## licia

It is beautiful right now but those storms from the panhandle are supposed to beat us up for a while tonight - then lower temps. We've had the most beautiful fall weather this year that I ever remember so I suppose we can suffer a bit.


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Alix said:


> Holy frosticles Batman! Its -18C here this morning! For you American folk that is about 0F! YIKES! Just 2 short days ago it was 9C (50F) and I was out in a sweater - no coat. I'm looking outside right now contemplating whether I REALLY want to go out there. Just enough snow to polish up the icy streets...eek! Clear as a bell and cold as hell.


 

That sounds very cold Alix here in Adelaide we have just broken a record of around 7 days straight of 37 degrees celcius and above for the month of November since 1962 and that's before officially summer. I'm already into thermal recovery mode and have'nt even touched the edges of Hot Hot and more Hot.... Cheers to Mother Nature


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's 37 F, clear tomorrow


----------



## Alix

Its not as cold today, its overcast and absolutely DUMPING snow on us. About -9C but feels warmer. Probably about 6-8 inches of snow since last night though. Not supposed to stop anytime soon either. 

Its beginning to look a LOT like Christmas...


----------



## Wyogal

Snowy and cold here. Not sure of the temp... just checked, 28F


----------



## babetoo

cold and cloudy. rain tomorrow?


----------



## Alix

You would not believe all the snow we have. I wouldn't have made it in or out of our driveway without my husband's help. It was scary! Supposed to drop to -28C tomorrow and then windchill on top of that. OMG! Welcome to winter!


----------



## luvs

snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  'cept it was icy afterwards.


----------



## LadyCook61

cold , cold , cold !!  More snow expected...


----------



## les

It's soo cold here...last time we had snow like this was December 1980!!


----------



## licia

20 here this morning. They say we may even have snow flurries Saturday - too cold for Florida. It will get 56 today. Dh played golf yesterday.


----------



## bknox

Cold and snowing. One less day until Spring.


----------



## roadfix

Thousands of folks from Alabama and Texas are enjoying our weather here today.


----------



## LadyCook61

cold but not  bitterly cold... snow expected tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Hot, hot and getting hotter 41 degrees celcius here today, the beach is great this time of year and so is aircon.


----------



## Claire

7 1/2 inches of snow today (on top of what was already there), and I don't think we've seen temps that hit a high of freezing since Christmas day, and night time temps haven't hit 0 in over a week.  I wouldn't mind so much if I had a 4wd, but I live on a narrow, up & down-hill road with a drop-off that doesn't allow for mistakes.  New car next year!


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing at the moment...


----------



## coltsfanchris

Its ridiculously cold but we finally got a break in the snow today. I've got about a foot of snow on the ground and need to go shovel again.


----------



## kadesma

Cold,bleary, foggy.YUK
kadesma


----------



## babetoo

sunny in low seventies today, very chilly tonight. that is southern calif though. lol


----------



## SierraCook

39 degrees F. with fog.  If I wanted this kind of weather I would move back to the coast.  Of course, than I would not have to shovel snow there.


----------



## bethzaring

we have about six inches of snow on the ground.  I am terrified to drive in the snow...I panic at the littlest thing and do absolutley the wrong manuever.  Dh drove me into town today for more cold medicine..


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Right now it's 23 degrees F. In wonderful tropical Florida!


----------



## Alix

getoutamykitchen said:


> Right now it's 23 degrees F. In wonderful tropical Florida!



BWA HA HA HA!!! We're warmer than YOU are! Its currently -1C here which I think translates to about 28F. We're pretty happy with this weather, but if I lived in Florida I think I'd be choked about it! This is what all the snowbirds are trying to leave behind!


----------



## msmofet

14F


----------



## Alix

Sunny and 8C = 46F. Gorgeous day out there today!


----------



## Ema

It's zero degrees C, there's about 10 inches of snow, the roads are a nightmare but the snow cover fields and tree's look really pretty.
Roll on the warmer weather!


----------



## LadyCook61

Bitterly cold..


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> Bitterly cold..


^^^^ 
a big DITTO to that!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

O.K. Did I move and nobody told me? 

Picture it ...

Florida...

16 degrees F

That was what I woke up to at 4 am. it's about 45 degrees F now. Then their calling for low 70's by the weekend. CRAZY!!!


----------



## roadfix

I'm feeling miserably warm here today, especially if you're suffering from allergies.  I've been feeling hot and sweaty all afternoon.  79F


----------



## babetoo

same here in escondido, what happened to our rain. wind tonight the forecast says starting about seven pm.


----------



## kadesma

Heavy rain and high wind
kades


----------



## trooper

Nice in Peoria, AZ this morning - about 55 degrees or so, hazy, misty-rain, light breeze and really fresh smelling rain in the air. I love the smell of desert rain!!


----------



## roadfix

I almost forgot how to drive in the rain.


----------



## HowieSun

texasgirl said:


> Our temp right now is 89, heat index of 94.
> Sunny, but humid.
> Tornado watches out in West Texas that stretches up through Oklahoma and into Kansas. Pretty much tornado alley. Hope they don't move this way, if they do, I'll get some more storm pics


 
Gosh, I can only wish we had that!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Garbage.  Pure, unadulterated garbage.  Low 30s, rain/sleet/snow last night.  When I finally get off the computer and head outside I have about 70 linear feet of double-wide driveway to scrape.  (Can you tell I'm stalling?)  Think I'll start with MY side first.  Hubby can scooch over on his way down the drive...I'll share the clean part with him.  Until then he's waiting for the sun to show up and do its melty thing on Wednesday.


----------



## Pookahberry

It is beautiful her in Tn. The sun is out and it's almost 60*


----------



## babetoo

it is raining , it's pouring, the old man is snoring. fell out of bed and broke his head. lol. we are in for a week of rain and wind. we need the water.


----------



## msmofet

got up to 50 today i opened my windows for a couple hours!! whoooooooooooo hooooooo


----------



## Max Sutton

*Windy with rain!*

It's very windy and the rain is heavy at times.

We're getting rain all week and *California* needs the rain.


----------



## babetoo

hey max, are you floating yet?  lol the worst is supposed to be thurs. per weather cast.

i am lucky i can stay in nice dry and warm house and bake stuff. i am not sure where grass valley is located. stay as dry as you can. 
babe


----------



## texherp

It's been party cloudy with highs in the lower 70's down here.  I got my windows open and it feels like spring!  I read that the same westerly flow that's giving California all that rain is blocking the Arctic air from getting down to us.  Thanks!


----------



## babetoo

rain, rain and more rain, some very strong winds. lots of flash flooding in low lying areas. i am just fine, cooking,knitting, on puter and tv. so i just am staying in and staying dry.


----------



## kadesma

It was nasty all last night, thought the roof would blow off. Today it was very high winds,heavy rain, flooding in parts of the county and city. COLD
kades


----------



## SierraCook

Snowy.   It has been snowing all day.  But luckily only a few inches have accumulated.  And the wind has not been blowing.


----------



## babetoo

we saw some sunshine today. a very welcome sight.


----------



## msmofet

rain and flash flood warning coming.


----------



## babetoo

sunshine all day. just a bit chilly and more so tonight. more rain on tuesday we are told


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I understand msmofet is sending her rain this way overnight...  Should I start building the ark now?


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> I understand msmofet is sending her rain this way overnight... Should I start building the ark now?


 LOL i am still waiting for the rain. LOL


----------



## msmofet

55F, Rain, wind 29 MPH gusts 40 MPH


----------



## LadyCook61

It's been raining hard on and off, windy too.  Temp. around 52 degrees.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Batten down the hatches!  Get the bailing pails ready!  We had downpours and high winds (prediction early was up to 55 MPH)...and a very tiny pool in the basement.  Builder did a lousy job of grading the yard, so the lowest point in the backyard is right against our house foundation...and the bulkhead area.  Leaks in every heavy rain ...the landscaper will be selected by the time the yard can be worked on.


----------



## babetoo

it is getting dark and chilly. beautiful sunny day after all the rain. tomorrow calls for more rain. hope not as hard as the recent storms.


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny but very cold and windy.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Raining so hard it makes Noah's Flood look like a morning dew.......


----------



## DaveSoMD

COLD!  26 degrees and going to drop to low 20s tonightnPreparing for the snow storm tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dave, you might be cold but we're even colder!  We're at 4 right now and slated for zero - but with the dew point at -10 I wouldn't be surprised if it gets even colder.  At least we don't have snow....ah, "too cold to snow"?_brrrrr....._


----------



## msmofet

16F  







wind chill 2F YIKES


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cold oversast and waiting for the snow to start.  Expecting 6-12" today.  I'm all set for a day of cooking and baking.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Low 60's but Mr. Weatherman is calling for storms later. We need it!


----------



## msmofet

anyone know how cold a mining shaft is? well its colder than that!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dat sounds pretty darn cold!


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Dat sounds pretty darn cold!


 colder than a miners shaft!!  LOL


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oh Burrrrr!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My widget says "12".  _brrrrrrr......_  Mr. Sun is shining brightly but I think his teeth are chattering.


----------



## vagriller

Snowing more than it's snowed in many years!


----------



## babetoo

sun almost all day, little cloudy now and again.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sunny but cold (15 degrees).  TWC says it feels like 0 with the wind chill. There is about 11" of snow on the ground according to my yard stick test.


----------



## LadyCook61

It just stopped snowing for now, started last night.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Started snowing again about an hour ago, it had been freezing rain but finally switched over.


----------



## JamesS

Snow up to the dog's necks so far.  So, about sixteen inches.  

I have a full refrigerator and a month or more of all prescription medicines....so there will be no digging going on here.  I'll wait for God to take care of the driveway and slip him a few bucks extra at church whenever I can get out.

The dogs are loving playing in it though...and tired retrievers are good retrievers.


----------



## CookLikeJulia

I honestly dont know, but it humid. Weird.


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now.. overcast, suppose to snow tonight and tomorrow , expecting 12-18 inches , on top of what is already here.


----------



## Linda123

More snow in the Shenandoah Valley, Virginia....


----------



## DaveSoMD

Then snow and freezing rain have just started... another 6-12" more snow by the time this storm is done tomorrow night.


----------



## babetoo

rain


----------



## roadfix

I just shot this with my phone camera a couple of minutes ago...


----------



## bethzaring

still snowing here, we have maybe 10 inches....it is a miracle we have not lost electricity, many neighbors have, but we do lose internet connections regularly, more snow is expected over the next 24 hours with winds as high as 40 mph


nice photo roadfix..


----------



## justplainbill

Not much snow where there should be a lot:


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing ... I don't think UPS will deliver my package today.. even tho it is suppose to arrive today.  Driveway not plowed and I don't think the UPS driver will attempt to go up the driveway, it is a long driveway.  I have a nice neighbor who plows for us but since it is still snowing heavy , he will probably do it later.


----------



## LadyCook61

Still snowing,  24 inches deep already !


----------



## babetoo

partly sunny and partly overcast.


----------



## fishsauce

It  is sunny here in Vietnam, not so hot


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunny, Cold, Windy and over 2 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## babetoo

partly cloudy


----------



## FrankZ

Right now.. clear skies and NO SNOW coming down.


----------



## LadyCook61

Snowing again, suppose to continue thru the night and tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

it is dark now but lots of sunshine and 76 degrees


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Pouring down rain, about 40-ish.


----------



## LadyCook61

still snowing...


----------



## ChefJune

MORE SNOW!


----------



## roadfix

No snow here.  It's just very warm.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Took a week, but all the snow predicted for and panicked about _last week_ is finally arriving.  About 3" so far, probably end up with around 6".


----------



## msmofet

its been snowing since last night and i think we have gotten about 2 inches maybe a bit more. its not really accumulating


----------



## kadesma

This has been  a week of false spring high 60's sunshine..Beautiful

kades


----------



## LadyCook61

Getting hammered by even more snow... and more tomorrow !


----------



## FrankZ

Sorry to hear about the more snow.  They seem to think we will get missed or just clipped by this one, which I am quite happy about.  I couldn't do another 20-30 inches of snow... I am done with it for years to come.


----------



## LadyCook61

As of 5:41 pm , still snowing...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Iamtiredofrain!  _Thanks for letting me vent - I feel better now.

_Got snowshoes for Christmas...haven't had a chance to try them out yet.  *sigh*


----------



## babetoo

on and off cloudy. rain expected sat.


----------



## LadyCook61

Friday.. still snowing !!


----------



## msmofet

snowing for 2 days!! kids off school for 2 days!! it doesn't look like its gonna stop soon. sky is still very dark with snow clouds!!


----------



## babetoo

kinda murky sunshine. rain tomorrow is forecast, maybe coming in early.


----------



## roadfix

We will get rain tonight.  Good thing I poured the concrete slab yesterday, anticipating the wet weather this weekend.  My slab will cure beautifully.


----------



## cara

spring spring spring

about 10°C and still sun - but they say, there is rain coming from the west...


----------



## roadfix

suckie suckie suckie

very wet in La La Land


----------



## babetoo

overcast and a few showers


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We saw SUN on Saturday!  First time in about a week.....


----------



## Vanilla Bean

right now, it's in the 50's, and I assume cloudy.


----------



## Gennie32

All sunny in here~!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If it gets any windier here in south-central MA my neighbor's house will be wearing my house's siding!  Wait...there goes the Wicked Witch and Toto!


----------



## babetoo

it is sunny and cloudy, combo. no rain til end of week. about 67 degrees


----------



## Claire

Gee, the first couple of days above freezing since Christmas.  Whoooppeeee!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

47 F and cloudy


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Got sunny day here , so summer day . Love to go to beach .


----------



## babetoo

chilly tonight, maybe a shower or two.


----------



## cara

snow...... snow...... snow........ I'm soooo fed up with that white crap...
hoped for a warm spring the last days, but now winter is back..


----------



## babetoo

rain


----------



## babetoo

sunshine sunshine and seventy degrees. a little windy early today but ok now.


----------



## roadfix

It was hot today.  A/C running all day.


----------



## babetoo

no air here, but sunny and wonderful. some east wind . don't like this, carries much pollen.


----------



## roadfix

Hot again.  Running A/C, full blast.  My allergies starting to kick in too....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

FINALLY got that yellow glowing thing back in the sky!  After four days of ark-building weather we have sunny skies and dry winds!   We probably got over five inches of rain over those days; some badly hit parts of MA saw nearly nine!


----------



## babetoo

another beautiful day, sunshine and no wind. supposed to hit 79 today.


----------



## kadesma

Same here babe, ahhhhh California sunshine....
kades


----------



## babetoo

70 degrees and sunshine


----------



## kadesma

Me too babe, yard work and watering of potatoes and sweet onions, peppers,fruit trees...
kades


----------



## babetoo

sunshine, beautiful. did some painting outside on my furniture project.


----------



## expatgirl

well as they say in the UK...... take your "brawley" as it looks like it might rain (oh, really, in the UK??)  and it's still wear a coat type of day as well.......I can't complain as Reading has had  some sunny days (we're here until the company doctor clears dh to return to KZ as he had to have a new mitral valve transplanted in but that's another whole story in itself)


----------



## Linika

Looks like rain on the West Coast of Canada also...but enough of a break in the clouds that we can still see the ocean.....


----------



## babetoo

just a bit overcast. warm at 70 degrees. clouds make me sleepy


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After five beautiful days we're now back to rain...our second day in a row.  *sigh*  I think my feet are becoming webbed.



babetoo said:


> ...clouds make me sleepy


If you lived in Cleveland you would sleep through the entire winter!  When we moved to MA we were surprised to see blue sky and sun in winter.


----------



## Jazzy1

Its supposed to be raining but I have no idea. Been stuck in my office all day going over invoices with Party Rental.... Oh Joy!!!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and warm, a bit cloudy earlier but that seems to have gone.


----------



## Wyogal

40-60mph winds, flooding, water going over the spillway at one of the dams upstream...
YouTube - Reporting Live from Pathfinder... Wyoming


----------



## qmax

Endless freakin' grey.  For 6-7 weeks now.  Making me nuts!!


----------



## babetoo

morning clouds giving way to sunshine. shorts weather. love so california


----------



## FrankZ

We had 79F yesterday, winds out of the NW at 12-15 knots and I went sailing for 5 hours...

Today is more of the same except it is a touch warmer.  Got a cookout planned for this evening.


----------



## babetoo

same as yesterday, sun and getting warmer by the minute.


----------



## licia

Sounds like we are about to have our usual afternoon cloudburst. It's been so hot we can use the rain. Over 100 two days early in the week.


----------



## Claire

I'm trying to think of the song.  Thunder and Lightening, very very frightening, oh me or my-oh.  


Having lived in Florida, I don't think this was THAT bad, but I do take lightening very, very seriously when it is close.  I can't tell  you how many telephones, answering machines, etc, I had to replace because of close strikes, how many days and more that we went without electricity.  So we lost it for not even a total minute, and we had to dodge a few branches on the road.  But it wasn't fun.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It's hot, humid and sticky. On top of all that it's hot, humid and sticky.
We've been getting rain almost everyday, the last two have been some pretty good storms. Oh and did I mention it was hot, humid and sticky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

getoutamykitchen said:


> It's hot, humid and sticky. On top of all that it's hot, humid and sticky.
> We've been getting rain almost everyday, the last two have been some pretty good storms. Oh and did I mention it was hot, humid and sticky.



DITTO....... You gotta love florida in the summertime.........


----------



## pdswife

Cold 
rain
and 
gray.... summer starts tomorrow and we haven't even had spring yet.


----------



## babetoo

warm sunny day, very pleasant.


----------



## babetoo

warm day again but not just warm but hot hot. 83 and it is only 10:14. humid and  forcasted to be  higher temp. and humidity.


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> warm day again but not just warm but hot hot. 83 and it is only 10:14. humid and forcast  to be higher temp. and humidity.


 

still hot about an hour or so ago the sky darkened and thunder roared and it rained about five drops. and quit. just added to the humidity. next thing they will cut off the electricity. then not even fans to help, help help i am burning up.


----------



## roadfix

I miss the summer thunderstorms but I can't stand the humidity.  From LA you can see the thunder clouds 50 miles away in the east over the desert.  These thunder clouds rarely spill into LA.  We just get the humidity.  Not good.
I think we had our warmest day today for the year so far....about 90 in the downtown area.  It's been a pretty mild summer so far.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It got up to 82 here...that's enough, time for winter again!!!


----------



## babetoo

very hot again today. but my air conditioner is working again, so it is comfortable in house. not cold but o.k. i need to go to store but will wait til tonight when it is a bit cooler.this heat wave is supposed to last through the week-end. boy will the beaches be jammed with people.


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

I live in Southern California, and it's gloomy right now. It's cold. Right now the outside temperature reads 65 degrees. Where's the sun? I feel like it's winter.


----------



## roadfix

ThaiTeaGal said:


> I live in Southern California, and it's gloomy right now. It's cold. Right now the outside temperature reads 65 degrees. Where's the sun? I feel like it's winter.


That's what's good about SoCal summers.  Unless you live out in the valleys or the local desert we've had such mild climate this year  I'm loving it.  Night time temps have been very cool and pleasant.


----------



## babetoo

i am tired of the gloomy , clouds, fogs, or what ever is causing it should stop. barely saw the sun yesterday. i live in escondido. it means hidden valley. it is july for heaven sakes. not summery at all. i find it very depressing.


----------



## roadfix

I should be living in the PNW.  I could enjoy wet, gloomy climate year round.  I don't know why I settled in LA.  )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was gloomy and cloudy all day with threats of rain.  The Current temp is 70 degrees...I love it.  Just wish it had really rained, the Fire Season has started.


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

roadfix said:


> That's what's good about SoCal summers.  Unless you live out in the valleys or the local desert we've had such mild climate this year  I'm loving it.  Night time temps have been very cool and pleasant.



Over the weekend I was in Vegas, and it was 115 degrees. I couldn't stand the heat, so I spent most of the time in the hotel room or casino area. I came back on Sunday, and the weather in Orange County was absolutely perfect. It was nice and cool. I like sunny days but not extreme heat. The perfect weather for me would be the high 60's or low 70's with sunshine. The temperature today was perfect except for the fact that the sun came out after 3pm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was cool and drizzly yesterday, until it came time to haul my newly purchased dinnerware home...then the sun came out and it was muggy.  10 blocks with 30 pounds of stonewear was not fun.  But, I love my new Fiestaware!


----------



## Linux

Tonight is stormy, thunder and sometimes vivid lightning making tonight appear  like morn. Humidity outside is 93% and my pressure headache only went thanks to the splendid curry we scoffed earlier. 

Weather tomorrow bodes more stormy weather, so we won't be taking the boat out fishing, not with Jumping Jack Flash so uncomfortably close!


----------



## msmofet

Cool enough to open my windows!!


----------



## Joshatdot

75*F (feels like 82*F)
29.84in & falling
53% humidity


----------



## Linux

Temp: 25.3 C
Humidiy: 96%
Baro: 1009.6 falling fast

Stormy


----------



## roadfix

It's been downright hot in L.A. today.  The weather here's been unseasonably cool this summer right up until a couple of days ago.  What I mean is today's 90F feels very hot just because it's been relatively cool all these past weeks.


----------



## babetoo

*It Never Rains In So. Calif.*

don't you believe it. it is pouring right now and has been for four days. through wed. the weather man says.

there used to be a thread about the weather . what is weather where you are. can't find it. so how is your weather this holiday season?


----------



## Claire

Oh, dear, that song aside, I remember living through deluges when I lived in So. Cal.  

Here it is snowing like crazy.  Earlier today we did the last of our Christmas shopping before it started, so we're now looking at it and thinking:  Shoveling, Ugh!  My husband usually does all the shovelling, but when it looks like this I let him suit up, put some tea on, then suit up myself and go out to relieve him.


----------



## roadfix

Does that mean we're going to miss the lunar eclipse this evening?  Hopefully there will be a break around midnight.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's been pouring up here for 2 days now. Had thunder this morning.
Flood warnings have been issued. Not at my house. 
I'm so glad we no longer live in the hills. I remember the floods we lived through 96, 97.. Wasn't funny.

Looks like we get a short break tomorrow. But that's it for the rest of the week. Rainy Christmas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We woke up to 8 inches of beautifu,l fluffy snow.  Not too heavy and no ice on the streets.  Out and about in a sweater and hat, with boots on.  No wind, so it's a delight to be outside.  I'll be going out for a walk later.


----------



## MSC

I'm not gonna complain, especially after speaking to my friend who's stuck in London where he's been trying to get out the last 3 days and now thinks it could be Xmas eve before it happens.
Good news is that it's a tropical front, so not cold and we do need the water...just not this much!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hey Miss Babe....I hear it's raining at your house...Any truth to that???


----------



## Andy M.

Our temp is in the high 20s F and it's snowing.  Traffic at rush hour is at a standstill as the roads are icy.  So is sitting in traffic wishing she was home (she usually is by now).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Our temp is in the high 20s F and it's snowing. Traffic at rush hour is at a standstill as the roads are icy. So is sitting in traffic wishing she was home (she usually is by now).


 
I hope she has enough gas in the car to keep warm AND get home.  I've been in that situation a few times, usually in the Interstate outside of Laramie, WY. 

I think the weather tonight is going to make watching the Lunar Eclipse impossible.


----------



## Zhizara

The thermometer by my window is reading 70.  A little cool for opening it, since I'm sitting here in shirtsleeves and shorts (and warm slippers).  It was nice and sunny after a gray day yesterday.


----------



## roadfix

We're getting the Pineapple Express.  Lots of moisture from the tropics.


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Hey Miss Babe....I hear it's raining at your house...Any truth to that???


 

there sure is, raining buckets today. just discovered a small leak around the sky light in my kitchen. more heavy stuff tonight.


----------



## babetoo

my weather forecast on line says no rain for christmas day. i like the rain but you are right, we do not need it all at once.


----------



## Kayelle

As another California girl, I'm sick to death of the unrelenting rain for the last 4 days.........it's been *pouring *here non stop.  I know, I know.........we are all spoiled whiners here.........whaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.  I need my sun back, this SAD thing is getting to me. The special light on my desk, contrary to all the commercial hype on them, is just not cutting it. I may have a hissy fit soon.


----------



## Uncle Bob

babetoo said:
			
		

> there sure is, raining buckets today. just discovered a small leak  around the sky light in my kitchen. more heavy stuff tonight.







Put a bucket under it and don't worry about it...have it fixed when the sun comes out....

Used to know an old man with a leaky roof...Buckets everywhere...I said Mr Bill why don't you fix your roof...I can't boy, It' raining outside....Well Mr Bill, I mean fix it when it stops raining...He said.. it don't leak then boy!!!


----------



## babetoo

Uncle Bob said:


> Put a bucket under it and don't worry about it...have it fixed when the sun comes out....
> 
> Used to know an old man with a leaky roof...Buckets everywhere...I said Mr Bill why don't you fix your roof...I can't boy, It' raining outside....Well Mr Bill, I mean fix it when it stops raining...He said.. it don't leak then boy!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The UK is experiencing the worst December weather in 40 yrs, where I live the temps did not get above -8c yesterday and dropped to -13c last night, we had heavy snow on Friday but not much since then. Most of the airports are in trouble, my wife likes to make sure the ducks get a feed

Getting my wifes car out, mine is to dangerous

No Ducks

The foods out.


----------



## TATTRAT

cold, cold, and more cold. I am really considering moving back to Hawaii, I don't mind one bit when time stands still. . .and so does the thermometer.


----------



## goboenomo

TATTRAT said:


> cold, cold, and more cold. I am really considering moving back to Hawaii, I don't mind one bit when time stands still. . .and so does the thermometer.


Hey Tatt.

Cold here too. Not a lot of snow though.


----------



## Frenchys

Cold and rainy :/


----------



## Zhizara

Dark.


----------



## taxlady

-6C and feels like -13C with scattered flurries. We had ice fog yesterday and Saturday.


----------



## Mel!

According to the weather forecast, we can hope to have the first white Christmas here in Bavaria, Germany, since around 25 years ago. 

Mel


----------



## Uncle Bob

Very mild....Cloudy...Maybe a few showers.....70*


----------



## Zhizara

63 degrees, cloudy, gloomy looking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Another two inches of snow and it's 10F out.  No wind.  Shrek got me an electronic starter for the car, but, it won't be installed until the 29th.


----------



## Alix

-20C, -4F here. Sky is blue with a few drifty clouds so I don't expect it to be much warmer all day. Brrrr. No more snow though.


----------



## CharlieD

After aditional 5 or so inches of yesterday afternoon and evening we warmed up to about 27 deg F. And today we supposed to have freezing drizzel. I think I'd rather have ore snow. Though I have no idea where I can put it. The banks on the sides of my driveway are about 5 feet high already.


----------



## Chef Munky

*In case you missed the lunar eclipse*

Like I did.. Sleeping sounded like more fun. Here's a raw video. Storm keeps pounding CA, heads east

The next round of the tropical express is going to be a good one.. Love storms like that. Time to stock up.


----------



## babetoo

more of the wet stuff. alas and alack i had to be out in it today. went to dr. i have bronchitis and border line pneumonia. got meds.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> more of the wet stuff. alas and alack i had to be out in it today. went to dr. i have bronchitis and border line pneumonia. got meds.



(((hugs))) Take care of yourself. Be sure to cough that nasty stuff out of your lungs.


----------



## taxlady

Surprisingly mild here: -4C=25F and only going down to -5 with the same scattered flurries.


----------



## Zhizara

It must be at least 70.  I've got the windows wide open and wearing shirt sleeves and shorts.  Very comfortable when the wind is out of the south.

You have my heartfelt sympathy, Babetoo.  Hope the meds work quickly.(((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))

My cold is getting better, but I'm still not able to sleep at night.  The best I've been able to do is get a nap or two during the day.


----------



## roadfix

5 minutes ago...


----------



## babetoo

no rainbows where i am. just rain and more rain. hopefully it will taper off pretty soon. i think dark, damp weather makes me more miserable being sick . than if sun was shining.


----------



## Zhizara

Open windows, short sleeves, and shorts.  Pretty and clear all day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Icy cold today, the breeze made it really cold, but I got to wear one of my new scarves.  I stayed toasty!


----------



## taxlady

Not so cold here. -2C and light flurries. I keep waiting for the penny to drop.


----------



## msmofet

Beautiful rainbow!!

No snow or rain here. Forecast snow for Sunday!! ARGG missed by 1 day!

The lunar eclipse was beautiful though. Blood moon or more of a brownish red.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

No water supply, I think its the main feed into the out building, it connects to a filter system. The pipes from it have  electric wire heaters on them. The strange thing is that it was only -5c last night previous nights have been far colder with no problem. The three tiolet systems are full so that should be okay till I get it sorted


----------



## Alix

-21C (-5.8F) here today. Supposed to warm up to -15C (5F) though. The sky is blue, just a few wispy clouds drifting by.


----------



## Kayelle

*I'm singing this on this glorious morning!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWBSFeB7WIk&feature=related

*We've had near 8 inches of rain over the last 7 days...more than half our annual rainfall total for the whole year.  So many people south of here are covered in mud slides, I'm thankful to be on high ground.

I need my shades this morning.......Oh what a beautiful day!
*


----------



## taxlady

I' delighted for you Kayelle (and all the other Southern Californians).


----------



## babetoo

no sunshine here yet but also not raining. hoping the cloud cover will burn off later in the day.


----------



## Zhizara

Beautiful day, windows open, but wearing sweatsuit.


----------



## taxlady

-9C - ~16F with a scattered clouds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17F and clear skies, it's going to get cold tonight!


----------



## babetoo

sunshine, it's a christmas miracle. it is colder now that the rain has stopped. gloomy tomorrow is predicated. and rain again on sunday.


----------



## justplainbill

Great weather for roasting and eating a Christmas Goose, 25F at night and 35F daytime.


----------



## roadfix

It'll be a pleasant night to spend X'mas Eve out in the patio next to a live fire.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Come sit on my patio...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Come sit on my patio...



Or mine.

Mwahaha


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16F, cloud covered...I might miss any Santa sightings tonight!


----------



## roadfix

Yes, I can sit anywhere tonight.


----------



## fricassee

Snow on the ground 2+ months and -25C.  Windy as well so we have windchill.  Yuck...


----------



## Zhizara

Windows wide open all day. Really pretty blue skies.  Sweat pants and shirt with kangaroo hoodie.  Not chilly, but by no means hot.  Cool and comfortable.


----------



## taxlady

-10C = 14F and clear, no wind chillies. There's about a foot of snow where it hasn't been cleared. A lot melted when we had rain.


----------



## Zhizara

BBBbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> -10C = 14F and clear, no wind chillies. There's about a foot of snow where it hasn't been cleared. A lot melted when we had rain.




BBBBbbbbRRRRrrrrr.


----------



## babetoo

clear and cold


----------



## Zhizara

See any sleighs?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

A bit more snow, its 6 am and -11c.


----------



## Zhizara

Bolas De Fraile said:


> A bit more snow, its 6 am and -11c.


 
Which translates to?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

About 12f I think or bloody cold, its the worsed its been for 40 yrs.


----------



## Claire

Snowy.  Really, really snowy.


----------



## Zhizara

Bolas De Fraile said:


> About 12f I think or bloody cold, its the worsed its been for 40 yrs.



Dang!  Now that's cold, Bolas.  I hope you are staying warm.  Merry Christmas, my friend.


----------



## Zhizara

It's just turned Noon.  I haven't seen a sliver of blue sky yet today.  

The wind has turned from the South to the North.  The treetops are dancing!!!

Lightening! but no rain, yet.

There is a !@#$ who is honking his horn over and over and over trying to get someone's attention.  He doesn't realize that there are hundreds of people within hearing distance that have to listen to that noise.  I hate it that people can be so disrespectful.

Ah, well, the holidays can be stressful.  This too shall pass.  All the baking will have been done. All the fudge will have been eaten, and lots more besides.

We will have a couple of months off to get ready for Easter.  I guess I should keep out the recipes for fudge, since Easter is traditionally a candy holiday.

Sorry about the mini rant.  I think the horn honker has left... I hope...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4F and the sun just peeked out.  I now have socks on...

I'm not going to look outside!


----------



## Rocklobster

Sunny, -5 Celcius. Sophia is playing Wii with a friend, my wife Lorraine is lying down, I just put the turkey in the oven now it is a great time to walk the dog...


----------



## Barbara L

It is 42 degrees right now.  I put an order in for Christmas snow with one of our local weathermen a few weeks ago, but it wasn't looking hopeful. Now, however, there is a winter storm watch for tonight and tomorrow. It is supposed to start snowing after midnight and continue through around noon tomorrow. Yay!!!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

clouds coming in slowly. rain forecast for tomorrow. it is really cold, well i am anyway. going to snuggle in bed and read.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> clouds coming in slowly. rain forecast for tomorrow. it is really cold, well i am anyway. going to snuggle in bed and read.



What are you reading?  I forgot. It's dark outside, so I don't know if the sky ever cleared.  There was one moment when I saw a peek of blue, but that was it for the whole day.  Steely gray to glaringly white, but no blue.  The wind is really kicking, tho.

PS:  Merry Christmas and sweet dreams.


----------



## taxlady

I'm not going outside to check, but the theweathernetwork.com says -12C (10F) and partly cloudy.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> I'm not going outside to check, but the theweathernetwork.com says -12C (10F) and partly cloudy.



Brrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are currently @ 16F and falling...last time I looked we were @ 8F.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrr!



That's just *getting* cold. We don't have winters like when I came to Canada in the '70s. They used to say, "We have 10 months of winter and two months of rough sledding."


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cold, overcast. and lots of snow in the forecast.


----------



## msmofet

Expecting 12 to 16 inches of snow and 40MPH winds. A DAY LATE!! LOL


----------



## Andy M.

We will be hit by the biggest blizzard in a few years.  We're expecting about a foot and a half of snow with 50 MPH winds between now and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hoot

I ain't put my tootsies out the door yet but it looks like we got about 6-8 inches on the ground and it appears that the snow will continue into the evenin'. We just ain't equipped to deal with this much snow here on the edge of the Great Dismal Swamp. Mrs Hoot, who lived in PA for twenty years until I lured her down south nigh on to ten years ago now, says we use the religious method of snow removal.....
God put it there....God will take it away.
I reckon she is right.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> We will be hit by the biggest blizzard in a few years. We're expecting about a foot and a half of snow with 50 MPH winds between now and tomorrow morning.


I'm in Jersey. We're getting the same storm moving up the east coast  all the way up to maine. I wish it would have hit yesterday but GA finally had a white christmas after 100+ years!


----------



## Hoot

Well, at various locations in the yard, sheltered and unsheltered, we  got 8 inches and some drifts up to 15. Still snowing. I reckon we ain't  going anywhere for a spell.
Dagnab it, now my tootsies are cold.


----------



## msmofet

Hoot said:


> Well, at various locations in the yard, sheltered and unsheltered, we got 8 inches and some drifts up to 15. Still snowing. I reckon we ain't going anywhere for a spell.
> *Dagnab it, now my tootsies are cold*.


 ROTFL!! BTW the Dismal Swamp is in VA?


----------



## Hoot

It runs from Norfolk, Va down to Elizabeth City, NC. We are on the western edge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

14F, I have no idea if it snowed more...living underground has it's perks.  I'll be finding out in a bit, have to go foraging.


----------



## taxlady

Looks like the Nor'Easter is gonna go south of us and then hit the Maritime provinces. Looking at some weather maps, it seems the jet stream is awfully far south.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My sister in Joisey is freezing her buns off.


----------



## Barbara L

We got our Christmas snow! It started a little before midnight last night. It has slowed way down and is barely falling now, and it won't stick around long, but I'm glad we had at least this one day of it. Cubbie LOVES it!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Found this for our friends in Minnesota:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62RwHHFuf14&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Found this for our friends in Minnesota:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62RwHHFuf14&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I love it!  I spent about 6 months with my aunt and uncle in Minnesota during their coldest winter in over 100 years.  I was 19 though, so it was kind of fun!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

Blizzard!!


----------



## msmofet

12+ inches snow and still coming down heavy!!


----------



## babetoo

it is raining again in so. california. for three or four nights it has been very cold. frost. i covered some of my out door plants. hope they make it. paid bucks for them.


----------



## Kathleen

I so want snow.  It's supposed to be sunny for the next 10 days.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's been pouring here. Heavy rain. Woke up this morning to a flooded garage.. 

Good news is anything that got wet didn't belong to me


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 12F and I heard the snow plow and the shovelers out there earlier...I haven't looked outside.


----------



## taxlady

It's -2C (~29F)! That's barely winter. Someone on the news said that Europe is having a Canadian winter and we are having a European one.


----------



## Zhizara

Finally a sunny day today.  It has been overcast for several days, and yesterday I looked out the window and could see a little bit of peekaboo blue for a little while.

It's been comfortable enough temperature wise lately, but the wind has changed to out of the north 9-12 mph.  It's 42 degrees, and the windows are barely cracked for fresh air.

I'm glad to see this thread back.  I tried several times to find it but kept getting "not found" for weather.  Go figure.  At least now it will be on my subscribed threads list again.  It's almost normal now since it got wiped out awhile ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's warming up.  13F and cloudy!


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

Seeing that Minnesota song video made me realize how spoiled I am!! 
Snow + me = 
Our weather right now is is 36F, & drizzly rain on & off.


----------



## fricassee

It has finally warmed up to -20F.  We just got back from a walk - had to take advantage of it!


----------



## babetoo

it is very chilly. it rained most of the day. was supposed to be clear after morning showers. tomorrow , clear as well. ha we will see.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17F and nicely cloudy to hold what warmth we have in...also, no wind.


----------



## joesfolk

It's been snowing very lightly for about the last 5-6 hours.  And I do mean lightly.  We've only got about an inch at the most on the ground.  I know I am getting old because these days I really appreciate light winters.  If global warming is responsible for it I may start using more aerosol cans!


----------



## msmofet

23F


----------



## Zhizara

51F right now.  Nice open window weather.  The wind has swung around toward the south, so it should stay comfortable all day.

There's a light rain falling.


----------



## msmofet

Zhizara said:


> 51F right now. Nice open window weather. The wind has swung around toward the south, so it should stay comfortable all day.
> 
> There's a light rain falling.


 Our temp went down 2 degrees!! It's now 21F!


----------



## Zhizara

msmofet said:


> Our temp went down 2 degrees!! It's now 21F!



BBBbbbbbrrrrrr!  I hope you are staying warm this morning.


----------



## roadfix

Absolutely fantastic LA weather today.  I rode my errand bicycle I keep at work to the bank, rolled my bike right up to the merchant teller's window with a smile.  She thought I was crazy.    I was just having a zen moment from the bike ride in this weather.  
The ride back was even better, with a lighter load....LOL....


----------



## Zhizara

61F right now as the sun has just set.  Pretty, partly cloudy day.  Shorts and short sleeves, windows wide open all day.


----------



## babetoo

clear and very chilly


----------



## msmofet

18F and under a Winter Storm Watch for friday


----------



## Barbara L

It was supposed to warm up, but they said something has changed and we can expect weather patterns more like last year. Our local meteorologist is going to make some kind of weather announcement tomorrow morning. Now they say we will be hit by another winter storm after the weekend.

This week it has been nippy during the day and high 20s and low 30s overnight. It is pretty warm right now. It is 5:00 a.m. and 39 degrees F.  5:00 a.m.--yikes, I'd better get to bed! James told me to go to bed early, but I think he had another early in mind.   

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was sweater weather yesterday 28F...supposed to rain today, on top of all the snow and slush...ack!


----------



## roadfix

Nice weather here today to do an oil change, go jogging, and later cook pizzas outdoors for dinner.


----------



## Littlechef

It's 33F right now and like msmofet, we're under a Winter Storm Watch for tomorrow.  Kiddies are hoping for a snow day ... we'll see.


----------



## Alix

Gorgeous here today! +2C (33F) and a bit breezy. We're supposed to have a cold front blow in tomorrow but right now its lovely. I have to keep running outside to check my smoker and I'm OK in my capris and tank to do it!


----------



## taxlady

Not bad for a Montreal winter: -5C (23F) and light snow.


----------



## Zhizara

Pretty and sunny 61F and wind 10mph WNW.  Cool breeze, but windows half open, pretty comfortable.  No clouds at all.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and just a bit chilly.


----------



## msmofet

27F and cloudy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35F all day and cloudy, scattered rain...sure made a mess of the roads and snow.  They are talking about freezing rain and black ice tomorrow morning.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 35F all day and cloudy, scattered rain...sure made a mess of the roads and snow.  They are talking about freezing rain and black ice tomorrow morning.



I hate when that happens.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I hate when that happens.


 
I get to find out in an hour...I'm hoping it waits until I get to work.


----------



## Zhizara

50F to a high of 67F Wispy clouds, peekaboo blue. Window half open.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get to find out in an hour...I'm hoping it waits until I get to work.


 About 5 inches already!!


----------



## joesfolk

In the 20's with lake effect snow.  I knew that real winter would get here eventually.  Now it's just a matter of waiting it out till spring.


----------



## msmofet

Well it was coming down like "showers" now it has slowed and is more of a regular fluffy type snow. But no signs of stopping.


----------



## ChefJune

snowing like crazy!  and the whole sky is white, and the visibility is terrible.


----------



## taxlady

-5 C (23 F) with wind chillies of -12 C (10 F) with off and on snow. Expected accumulation of 5-10 cm (2-4 inches) for the weekend.


----------



## AnnieDrews

Currently it is 56 degrees and sunny. This weekend we may get rain/snow and then arctic blast by Monday w/ snow and wind chills below zero for Tues/Weds.


----------



## babetoo

cloudy and colder since four pm


----------



## roadfix

It's freezing here in LA tonight.  Movie time in front of the fire place.  Don't forget the wine.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> It's freezing here in LA tonight.  Movie time in front of the fire place.  Don't forget the wine.



Define freezing, so us northerners can have a good giggle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This morning was just horrible, it never got cold enough to freeze last night, nice and warm...enought to melt the streets, but not all the way.  Water on top of ice, hydroplaning all over the place.  Then it rained all day.  Boogery driving weather.


----------



## Zhizara

msmofet said:


> About 5 inches already!!



Where are you MSM?

It's perfect here.  Windows open half way, a breeze, but not cold.  Wind is out of the west, outside temp is 55F, wearing shorts and sleeves.  Very comfortable.


----------



## mrs.mom

*The weather is great here*

I have a sunny weather today and I just opened the window to get in some fresh air. The temp. here is about 68


----------



## Zhizara

mrs.mom said:


> I have a sunny weather today and I just opened the window to get in some fresh air. The temp. here is about 68



Where is here, Mrs. Mom?


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Where are you MSM?
> 
> It's perfect here.  Windows open half way, a breeze, but not cold.  Wind is out of the west, outside temp is 55F, wearing shorts and sleeves.  Very comfortable.






mrs.mom said:


> I have a sunny weather today and I just opened the window to get in some fresh air. The temp. here is about 68



 pthrrrpt


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> pthrrrpt


 

Well, how bad is it, TL?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here it is 33F and at 99% humidity...it's going to be bad in the morning if the temp goes down.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Well, how bad is it, TL?



Not all that bad. -7C (19F) feels like -13C (9F) with light snow. But it's toasty warm in the house.


----------



## mrs.mom

Zhizara said:


> Where is here, Mrs. Mom?


 Here is in Egypt


----------



## Zhizara

mrs.mom said:


> Here is in Egypt



Egypt! How exciting! What's it like?


----------



## mrs.mom

Zhizara said:


> Egypt! How exciting! What's it like?


 It is wonderful and there is a lot of sight seeing. But now it is almost mid-year exams time at schools and I have 3 already at school now. So I don't have much time to go out these days because I help my kids in their studies. By the way I've posted the Tanduri chicken recipe that you wanted in the (When did you last try something new?). I hope it is helpful.


----------



## Zhizara

mrs.mom said:


> It is wonderful and there is a lot of sight seeing. But now it is almost mid-year exams time at schools and I have 3 already at school now. So I don't have much time to go out these days because I help my kids in their studies. By the way I've posted the Tanduri chicken recipe that you wanted in the (When did you last try something new?). I hope it is helpful.



You are going to school and so are your kids?   What are _you _studying?


----------



## mrs.mom

Zhizara said:


> You are going to school and so are your kids? What are _you _studying?


 No, you got me wrong. I am a stay at home mom but I help my kids when they do their homework or study for exams. I am graduated from the faculty of dentistry but I did not work. I preferred to stay at home and take care of my kids rather than going out and work.


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> Define freezing, so us northerners can have a good giggle.


40F?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> 40F?


 
I was thinking about lending you my winter coat, I haven't needed it this year.


----------



## Zhizara

mrs.mom said:


> No, you got me wrong. I am a stay at home mom but I help my kids when they do their homework or study for exams. I am graduated from the faculty of dentistry but I did not work. I preferred to stay at home and take care of my kids rather than going out and work.



Whew!  Taking care of the kids and their education is plenty.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

To the "northern crew", I am embarrased to admit this, but...Golly!! I am freezing in my boots here!! (the cold just LOVES my bones) ...ACK!! I just checked...its 35 degrees...how pitiful am I?? I have lived in Alaska, & North Dakota prior to...man, I am getting "soft" LOL


----------



## roadfix

Yeah, living in temperate climate can make you go soft.


----------



## Zhizara

Soft here too.  It's beautiful!  There's not a cloud or haze, just blue.  The temperature is perfect.  The windows are still half open and I'm sitting here wearing shorts and short sleeves.  I am wearing socks, though.  Concrete vinyl covered floors are chilly.


----------



## msmofet

Zhizara said:


> Where are you MSM?
> 
> It's perfect here. Windows open half way, a breeze, but not cold. Wind is out of the west, outside temp is 55F, wearing shorts and sleeves. Very comfortable.


 Jersey

29F cold and cloudy possibly snow later


----------



## Zhizara

msmofet said:


> Jersey
> 
> 29F cold and cloudy possibly snow later



BBBrrrr!  Sounds cold and gloomy.


----------



## babetoo

cold and clear


----------



## msmofet

Dark, no snow.


----------



## mrs.mom

Today it is sunny with a slightly cold breeze


----------



## balloon

We had about 4 inches of snow drop earlier today. It's settled now though


----------



## taxlady

Light snow -5C (23F) feels like -11C (12F).


----------



## msmofet

Light, 26F feels like 14F.


----------



## Zhizara

overcast and gusty 47F wind ENE 14  chilly


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21F with a wind from the North at 10 MPH...wearing socks!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 21F with a wind from the North at 10 MPH...wearing socks!


 I'm wearing a cat!! LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I'm wearing a cat!! LOL


 
Cat headrest and another cat hip rest...I can barely move.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cat headrest and another cat hip rest...I can barely move.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


>


 
If I get nothing done today...I'm blaming the cats!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If I get nothing done today...I'm blaming the cats!


 LOL I had a very productive day yesterday WOW it is STILL yesterday I haven't slept yet!! I posted my adventure in the hello and good day thread


----------



## pacanis

18F and gorgeous. No wind and lots of sun, so that you can hardly see when outside. My kind of winter day. The sun makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Zhizara

It's only gone up 1 degree in 3 hours.  Wind is kicking! Overcast and kind of gloomy.


----------



## Alix

Funny this thread should be on top at the moment. The weather is on everyone's mind here in Edmonton right now. We've had a pretty big dump of snow and navigating the streets is next to impossible. Folks got stuck getting INTO the parking lot at work last night, got stuck getting out, stuck in their own driveways and the list goes on. Its stopped snowing at the moment, but the sky looks heavy, there's more coming! Its -13C (8F) right now and the wind is pretty bad. I think I'm going to stay home tonight until yoga class!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Found this for our friends in Minnesota:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62RwHHFuf14&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
And that's why I don't live in MN anymore. Too funny--I could relate to all the photos. Been there, done that. 

Thanks for sharing the link. It's on it's way to my friends who still live there <g>.

K.


----------



## Kathleen

Still no snow....


----------



## kberry

It's snowing here.  Expecting 10 inches this time.  Actually this would be the first real snow we got this year.  The rest was just dust so I don't count it.
Very windy and Cold.  Dark for this time of day too.


----------



## babetoo

cloudy and cold. getting tired of this gloomy weather. as sick of the rain as we got, it seems to me if it going to be gloomy, it might as well rain.


----------



## msmofet

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs. I almost did make meatballs LOL


----------



## Claire

Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.  No, there is nothing obscene in that.  Anyone curious?


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.  No, there is nothing obscene in that.  Anyone curious?



It's a great expression. I know from whence it comes.

Oops, I just looked it up on Wikipedia and they claim it's an urban legend. Brass monkey (colloquial expression) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Even Snopes says it's an urban legend. Phooey.


----------



## Barbara L

Right now it is 28 degrees F and nice and calm outside.  James just left for school about 20 minutes ago because a winter storm is supposed to hit early in the morning (sleet, snow, ice) and last until Tuesday. 

I forgot to leave the bathroom faucet running a little last night (it was below 20). I went to turn the shower on, to get ready for church, and the pipes were frozen. I had to wet a couple towels with water from the refrigerator (good thing I filled the pitcher last night!) and heat them in the microwave.  That was our shower substitute this morning!

Barbara


----------



## joesfolk

Barbara L said:


> Right now it is 28 degrees F and nice and calm outside. James just left for school about 20 minutes ago because a winter storm is supposed to hit early in the morning (sleet, snow, ice) and last until Tuesday.
> 
> I forgot to leave the bathroom faucet running a little last night (it was below 20). I went to turn the shower on, to get ready for church, and the pipes were frozen. I had to wet a couple towels with water from the refrigerator (good thing I filled the pitcher last night!) and heat them in the microwave. That was our shower substitute this morning!
> 
> Barbara


 

Twenty below and pipes freezing in South Carolina!!!  I never would have believed that could happen.  I thought South Carolina was one of those almost perpetually warm places.  Hope you opened the cupboards, turned on the faucet and directed a fan at the pipes.


----------



## Zhizara

43F wind has finally calmed down to N9, and stopped rattling the windows.  It was gray, blustery and downright gloomy.  I hope there's sun tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Light snow -9C (16F) feels like -17C (1F). Looks like 3-4" new snow accumulated.


----------



## Barbara L

joesfolk said:


> Twenty below and pipes freezing in South Carolina!!!  I never would have believed that could happen.  I thought South Carolina was one of those almost perpetually warm places.  Hope you opened the cupboards, turned on the faucet and directed a fan at the pipes.


It actually gets into the single digits now and then. A couple weeks ago it was 9 degrees over night. It is definitely warmer than many other states, but it does get cold sometimes. It also depends on where you go in the state. We have beaches and mountains, with the "mid-lands" inbetween.

The bathroom cupboard is open and the faucet is running slowly. There is a heating vent just a couple feet from the pipes. 

Barbara


----------



## mrs.mom

It is windy and cloudy all day. And we had some rain in the morning.


----------



## Barbara L

It started snowing at 2:30 a.m. and has been snowing steadily ever since (almost 2 1/2 hours). Everything is covered, and it is beautiful!  I can't wait to see it in the daylight!

The bad part about this snowstorm is that they are expecting it to leave several inches of snow, then turn into freezing rain, which will cause icy roads and electrical outages. 

Barbara


----------



## tinlizzie

Partly cloudy, chance of showers, mid-70's this afternoon.  Sorry, folks, but then that's why people come to Florida in January -- and pretty much what keeps our economy from freezing up.

Go ahead, Taxlady - send down a few Canadian 's.  We can take it.


----------



## kberry

We got about 5 inches on top of the freezing rain we got yesterday.
Flakes are still coming down but they are very fine right now.
Like SC we are in this until Tuesday morning and temps will stay under 15F most of the week.
Over all I think this year so far we have been lucky unlike last year, we had 5 blizzards.
In all my years I have never seen that before!
Several feet of snow was so strange to see!


----------



## Silversage

It's 71F here and climbing.  Sunny.  Clear.  

Sorry, it's a tough life, but someone's got to do it!


----------



## msmofet

24F feels colder, expecting 6 to 12 inches tomorrow night into wednesday.


----------



## Paymaster

Two inches of snow and sleet last night,freezing rain now!


----------



## Zhizara

43F outside, but window is open.  Very little breeze, quite a difference to the window rattling gusts yesterday.


----------



## cookingfan7

Snowing and 30 degrees, quit worm


----------



## JoZee

*The Weather*

It's a mixed bag here in the Duke City, one moment there are flurries, then the sun makes a cameo then flurries, clouds, a light breeze...10% chance of precip today, about 37'F...I think I saw 10 flakes go by the window.  As usual it's pretty dry here.


----------



## PattY1

msmofet said:


> 24F feels colder, expecting 6 to 12 inches tomorrow night into wednesday.



The south is getting hit with snow and freezing rain now, it is expected to start here in Maryland in the early morning, last all day then it is up north to NJ.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

12F, wind at *mph...no new snow.  Just that horrible ice out there.


----------



## babetoo

murky sunshine and chilly , for me anyway


----------



## msmofet

Now the weather is predicting a big snow "event" for the entire area up to and maybe more than 14+ inches. OH BOY GOODIE!! I can't wait to have my furnace go off again!! ARRRG!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Now the weather is predicting a big snow "event" for the entire area up to and maybe more than 14+ inches. OH BOY GOODIE!! I can't wait to have my furnace go off again!! ARRRG!!


 
You stay off that roof with a broom...people will talk!


----------



## Barbara L

Our yard is beautiful with all the snow that fell. I have been quite content to look at it from inside. I never even stepped foot outside today. Cubbie enjoyed it during the day, but after the snow came sleet and freezing rain. It has frozen, so the snow is topped with a hard crust. I think Cubbie slipped on the stairs the last time he went out. He was so funny to watch in the yard.  He would step down and his foot would break through the crust with a loud crunch. He didn't stay out very long that time!  It is 28 degrees F right now.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You stay off that roof with a broom...people will talk!


----------



## Kathleen

It's teasing me with flurries outside right now.  I really want SNOW...like sledding and frolicking-worthy piles of it.


----------



## babetoo

clear and chilly. supposed to really warm up the rest of the week. hope so, i am tired of being cold. my heater has been working overtime. but then i am a wimp.


----------



## Zhizara

42F, wind N11 It finally cleared up this afternoon after being overcast for a couple of days.  It's cool but comfortable enough with the window open about 5" and wearing my kangaroo hoodie with sweats.


----------



## msmofet

My daughters school called to say school is canceled for tomorrow. It wasn't suppose to start snowing till midnight but it started a 6 PM.


----------



## AnnieDrews

It is 18 degrees and clear as a bell outside here. Supposed to get down to 9 degrees during the night. I'll be dripping the faucets again.


----------



## taxlady

Partly cloudy, -8C (18F) feels like -14C (7F)


----------



## Kathleen

We might get two measly inches of snow.  Hardly worth it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

7F, wind at 9 mph...I'm staying in tonight.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## buckytom

how bad is it in joisey, mofet?

getting in to the city tonight was fun. better visibility than the blizzard a few weeks ago, but the roads are slippery-er, lol.

fortunately, fewer buttheads in 2 wheel drive cars on the road tonight.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> how bad is it in joisey, mofet?
> 
> getting in to the city tonight was fun. better visibility than the blizzard a few weeks ago, but the roads are slippery-er, lol.
> 
> fortunately, fewer buttheads in 2 wheel drive cars on the road tonight.


The plows are out. I am not going out!! Last time I fell on my duff and gave myself a nice sprained ankle which is still sore!! I'd say at least 6 inches +/-.


----------



## PattY1

PattY1 said:


> The south is getting hit with snow and freezing rain now, it is expected to start here in Maryland in the early morning, last all day then it is up north to NJ.




We didn't get but a dusting of snow on top of the ice from the rain. As soon as the rain drops hit they froze. It is very nasty out tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's staying just cold enough that the ice doesn't melt, makes walking an adventure.  No more snow.  With my new walking program, I do have to add a layer of clothing so I don't get cold.  Just something with long sleeves and a hat!


----------



## msmofet

About a foot of snow.


----------



## Andy M.

We're in the midst of a blizzard.   So far, about 14" has fallen and it's not scheduled to stop for several hours.  SO, grandson and I are all snowed in together so I'm all set.


----------



## radhuni

It is winter and cold here (Calcutta). Temperature below 10 degree centigrade, you may laugh but it is very cold for us and we are enjoying the very short winter season.


----------



## joesfolk

Twenty-one degrees, wind chill 10 degrees.  Just a couple of inches of snow on the ground.  Not bad for a Michigan winter.


----------



## taxlady

radhuni said:


> It is winter and cold here (Calcutta). Temperature below 10 degree centigrade, you may laugh but it is very cold for us and we are enjoying the very short winter season.



We won't be laughing when you post your summer temperatures


----------



## AnnieDrews

It's 14 degrees F and I'm cold.


----------



## LPBeier

KathleenA said:


> I so want snow. It's supposed to be sunny for the next 10 days.


 
Kathleen, you can most definitely have ours.  However, the foot that we got overnight is already being filled with freezing rain so we will either end up with a swimming pool or an ice rink.  I do NOT like this one bit.


----------



## Zhizara

39F, NNW14  I've got the window open a few inches just to hear the commodities truck which is due to arrive with a box of monthly goodies.  The window won't stay open longer than necessary.  Brrr.

All of yours is worse, but cold is cold when you're trying to keep from running the heater.  I'll probably run it a little after I get the commodities and close the window.


----------



## Andy M.

This is what it looked like this morning.


----------



## joesfolk

Looks like Michigan most years but so far this year we have dodged the bullets!


----------



## Barbara L

I just went out to get the mail (first time out since Sunday night) and it was an experience! There is still snow around the house, but the whole yard was one huge sheet of ice. There were breaks where Cubbie had walked. Thank goodness too, because I had to step in them, and I had to break the ice with my heel to keep from sliding. It is melting but will freeze again overnight. I hope to get a picture of the cat ice skating--it was so cute! 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

high was 69 today. still have sunshine, lately it has been socked in by this time of day.


----------



## CharlieD

Ah, we had a beautiful day today. 20 deg. Gourges blue sky, bright son, shining snow. Da like this is why I live in Minnesota.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snowing, snowing...on top of the ice...so much fun.  But, it has warmed up a little.


----------



## LPBeier

Our foot of snow is no more than a couple of inches of wet slush.  However, it is supposed to freeze again tonight so it will probably be worse than this morning.  DH is driving tomorrow, but not until the afternoon so hopefully it will be cleared up by then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21F, still snowing about 5 inches so far, it's supposed to rain tomorrow. Hopefully, it doesn't start raining until I get to work.


----------



## Zhizara

29F NNE 13 (Yikes!)  I'm glad I didn't leave the window open even a crack.

It'll be a good day to make Great Northern beans.  I know, I know I did that yesterday, and it did a great job of warming up the apartment, but I accidentally let them go dry, so I had to toss them.

They actually seemed to be softening some.

I'll get some started when I get the laptop off my lap and all the new posts read.

In case you're wondering, the heating unit here is way too expensive to run, but cooking doesn't have a noticeable effect on my electric bill.  Last year was my first winter here and I ran the heat just like I did the A/C.  Letting it run until I was comfortable then turning it off.  I also let it run on very cold nights.  My electric bill more than doubled!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They changed their minds, still snow today.  I haven't looked outside yet.


----------



## NYBrit

We had a snowstorm the other night.  Ten inches.  Today it's cold and windy.


----------



## Alix

-23C (-10F), overcast and light snow for today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There is an 1/8" coating of ice on the car.  I'm letting the defroster work.  It's too slick to try to scrape it, I'd slide under the car!


----------



## Kur

It's Seattle... one guess


----------



## AnnieDrews

We're havin' a heatwave...a tropical heatwave! Up to 35 degrees and there's no tellin' where it'll stop!!


----------



## Alix

Kur said:


> It's Seattle... one guess



Ummmmm...sunny with a chance of cloud later?


----------



## Kur

If only.... if only... I think they said that we'll see the sun again next Wednesday sometime between noon and two...


----------



## PattY1

***DISCLAIMER-This is the joke thread, right? This is only partially true.***

*I was just checking out the weather forecast, then it hit me, what we are experiencing is "A Cold Day in hell". Groundhog day style........*



***DISCLAIMER-This is the joke thread, right? This is only partially true.***


----------



## babetoo

sunny and warm here today, high 70 degrees. more of the same is forecast for the week. love it.


----------



## taxlady

-9 C (16 F) feels like -16 C (3 F) and overcast.


----------



## Barbara L

It got up to a balmy  37 degrees F today. It is 21 degrees right now, but it is supposed to get down to 11 degrees tonight.  I will be tucked in my warm snuggly bed, with the faucet running slowly!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold and wet...I suppose it will ice over tonight, again.


----------



## msmofet

Colder than a coal miners shaft!!


----------



## joesfolk

Got a little snow overnight, not much really just a couple of inches of big light fluffy flakes.  If my hair ever gets dry I may go out and shovel.


----------



## Zhizara

msmofet said:


> Colder than a coal miners shaft!!




The computer says it's 43F with E10 winds.  The sky outside my picture window is like yesterday, a slide show of pretty pictures.


----------



## Kur

Rain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33F, I can tell the sun is up and it says it's supposed to snow some more.  I'll see.


----------



## Alix

-A million and a windchill of OMG. Seriously, its about -26C (-15F) and it was -30ish last night. I don't even want to know what the windchill is. Its supposed to snow again a bit today. I can't believe I have to go out in this. BAH. Why do I live here again? Isn't there a mexican cabana beckoning me?


----------



## Kur

Wow! That's cold....


----------



## Alix

Kur said:


> Wow! That's cold....



It is *^*&(&* cold!


----------



## babetoo

warm and very windy. east wind, the worse kind. makes things very dry. still can't complain. at least it is not cold and wet.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> warm and very windy. east wind, the worse kind. makes things very dry. still can't complain. at least it is not cold and wet.



Or icy


----------



## roadfix

Warm, bbq weather the weekend.  Loading up on tri-tip and wine.


----------



## taxlady

-10C (14F) feels like -16C (3F) and partly cloudy. Light snow predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 37F, but the wind has switched to the south at 1 mph so it will warm up for the next few days (probably).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> -A million and a windchill of OMG. Seriously, its about -26C (-15F) and it was -30ish last night. I don't even want to know what the windchill is. Its supposed to snow again a bit today. I can't believe I have to go out in this. BAH. Why do I live here again? Isn't there a mexican cabana beckoning me?


 
Just follow the valleys south till you reach Missoula, we are having a warming trend, 33F.  The major streets are drying up and the rain has stopped.


----------



## Kur

rain


----------



## roadfix

Summer


----------



## Zhizara

65F, very little wind.  Warm and nice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kur said:


> rain


 
I get the idea that your weather is quite, er...ummm, very similar day-to-day.


----------



## babetoo

a beautiful sunny day here in so. ca. high is 78 . i love, love love it. and it is about time.


----------



## taxlady

-9C (16F) feels like -17C (1F) and light snow, according to Weather Forecast: Dollard-Des-Ormeaux, Quebec - The Weather Network.

Yeah, it looks like light snow. But, I had to brush snow off the windshield, rear window, side windows, and mirrors *every time I stopped at a store*. Twice I needed to brush the snow off the hood and trunk - I don't like making little snow storms  It was kinda slippery too.

I am so glad I have a Volvo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

37F, no wind...says it's supposed to rain.  The back streets are starting to melt off.


----------



## Kur

rain


----------



## roadfix

Summer


----------



## babetoo

what roadfix said.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's been beautiful perfect weather here the last few days.
78 up here now. Been taking advantage of it since yesterday. Planting bulbs and seeds getting a lot of yard clean up done while this lasts.

My body is so sore


----------



## msmofet

Freeze your patootie off if you leave it out!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Freeze your patootie off if you leave it out!!


 
Maybe I'll just leave my patootie outside tonight and see if it works.


----------



## msmofet

princessfiona60 said:


> maybe i'll just leave my patootie outside tonight and see if it works.


 rotflmao


----------



## taxlady

It finally feels like January: -17C (1F) feels like -25C (-12F). Ack, they are predicting 5-10 cm (2-4 inches) of snow for Tuesday. I hope that doesn't mess with my flight at 19h30.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> rotflmao


 
It's not going to work...it's getting warmer, 3 hours ago it was 33F...now it's 41F.

I guess I'll have to do something radical, like exercise to get rid of my excess sit-upon. Ya know, if you divide the letters by two it IS a four-letter word.


----------



## Kayelle

Much like the other California girls, but a bit warmer, 82 glorious degrees today. Glad to be wearing shorts and grilling dinner outside with a glass of wine tonight.  To be honest, it's not normal at this time of year even for here, but sure not complaining.  The front screen door is still open at 9pm.
Running and ducking the snowballs flying from the monitor.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Much like the other California girls, but a bit warmer, 82 glorious degrees today. Glad to be wearing shorts and grilling dinner outside with a glass of wine tonight.  To be honest, it's not normal at this time of year even for here, but sure not complaining.  The front screen door is still open at 9pm.
> Running and ducking the snowballs flying from the monitor.



It may not be normal, but when I lived in California there was usually at least one "heat wave" every winter. I can't remember a year when it wasn't sunbathing weather on either Xmas Eve or Xmas Day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Much like the other California girls, but a bit warmer, 82 glorious degrees today. Glad to be wearing shorts and grilling dinner outside with a glass of wine tonight. To be honest, it's not normal at this time of year even for here, but sure not complaining. The front screen door is still open at 9pm.
> Running and ducking the snowballs flying from the monitor.


 
I wouldn't be making snowballs and tossing them anywhere now.  The snow is all dirty and soggy with rocks.  It might be warmer, but the snow is ugly now.   At least in town, the mountains look glorious!


----------



## Barbara L

It seemed that no matter how cold it was before Thanksgiving, we'd have a Santa Ana come through on Thanksgiving, making it a lot hotter than we wanted it in the kitchen. That was in Vista, in North San Diego County.

Barbara


----------



## Claire

Well, it is almost 8 a.m. and apparently it's been snowing for most of the night (I went to a party and came home and it wasn't then).  I looked out and more snow, and I can't even hear the plows.  I do know it is a federal holiday.  So I guess I'll stay home this morning (my only plan was to go to an exercise class), at least until the plows come through!


----------



## Kur

no rain yet...

but it's overcast and expected...


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast, but comfortable enough to have the windows open halfway.  Little bits of peekaboo blue, I hope it clears up some.


----------



## Alix

-15C (5F)on my thermometer, Environment Canada says -22C (-7.6). Its STILL snowing. My neighbour is out with his snowblower right now so I'll wait til he's done to go out and check on Mom's house. The furnace part STILL isn't in. EEK. The pics are front and back yard. Front yard - snow over my knees on the way to fill the bird feeders hanging in that tree. That was last week. I suspect its nearly mid thigh now. The other is our back deck.


----------



## SierraCook

Lake Tahoe set a record of 59 degrees F. today.   It is in the 50's at my house today.  I will share and send some to anyone that wants warmer temps.


----------



## tinlizzie

Around 70 degrees, rain, tornado watches this afternoon.  Still very cloudy this evening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43F raining off and on


----------



## Alix

It STOPPED SNOWING!!!


----------



## babetoo

it is slowly getting dark and is 76 deg. high today 83. beautiful day. actually had to go out and water plants. love it.


----------



## Kathleen

LB, where is that snow you promised!?

Kur, Rain is simply "Liquid Sunshine."

We had freezing rain overnight.  It allowed me an extra day to give antibiotics to work.  I've been suffering from the worst sinus infection.


----------



## Alix

KathleenA - ugh to the sinus infection - YAY! You were the 5000th post in this thread! Cool!

I hesitate to say this too loudly...it appears that the weatherman was right. The weather is warming up today. Its about -2C right now, the sky is clear and very blue. My Mom's house still doesn't have a working furnace but I'm hopeful that at least soon I won't have to stress about the pipes bursting!


----------



## Zhizara

I was right that it would warm up once the wind shifted to the south.  The thermometer I keep on the window sill by the open window reads 75F!  I don't feel much of the breeze, it's SSW @ 8.

Partly cloudy makes for a pretty sky.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Kathleen

Kur said:


> Rain





Alix said:


> KathleenA - ugh to the sinus infection - YAY! You were the 5000th post in this thread! Cool!
> 
> I hesitate to say this too loudly...it appears that the weatherman was right. The weather is warming up today. Its about -2C right now, the sky is clear and very blue. My Mom's house still doesn't have a working furnace but I'm hopeful that at least soon I won't have to stress about the pipes bursting!




YAY!  YAY!  That calls for a cake and ice cream celebration, doesn't it???  

No pipes bursting!  YAY!  YAY!  Twice the reason for cake and ice cream!  

Sinus infections are dreadful.  Cake and ice cream make them better.


----------



## Alix

KathleenA said:


> YAY!  YAY!  That calls for a cake and ice cream celebration, doesn't it???
> 
> No pipes bursting!  YAY!  YAY!  Twice the reason for cake and ice cream!
> 
> Sinus infections are dreadful.  Cake and ice cream make them better.



I like the way you think! Both of those things deserve a cake and ice cream celebration! I'm currently cleaning my oven so no cake will be baked here for a few hours. Maybe I should go bake at Mom's house...that would warm it up more til the freaking furnace gets fixed! LOL!


----------



## Kur

KathleenA said:


> LB, where is that snow you promised!?
> 
> Kur, Rain is simply "Liquid Sunshine."


 
Hehe... my vitamin d levels would disagree with you...  I do love rain... in moderation...  Where is Seattle's moderator?

No rain yet today, but no blue sky either.... I think the sky is blue still... right?


----------



## babetoo

88 degrees here at 2pm. bright sun. was amusing my great granddaughter in front of walmart and we got danged hot. but i love it anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kur said:


> Hehe... my vitamin d levels would disagree with you...  I do love rain... in moderation...  Where is Seattle's moderator?
> 
> No rain yet today, but no blue sky either.... I think the sky is blue still... right?


 
I used to work nights...I didn't know what the sun was...scared me at first!


----------



## claire909

On a one year stint with my husband (he has been posted to india).. the place is pretty hot & humid, the temperature in the nights is 11C


----------



## Kur

Bright sunny day today!! The sky is, indeed, still blue....

Rain is expected to return tomorrow though....


----------



## Barbara L

Bright and sunny here today too.  It is 57 degrees F right now.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

sunny and in 70's


----------



## Zhizara

Kur said:


> Bright sunny day today!! The sky is, indeed, still blue....
> 
> Rain is expected to return tomorrow though....



I hope you got a chance to get some fresh sunshine on your skin.  Nothing like fresh Vitamin D to make you feel good.


----------



## roadfix

....


----------



## tinlizzie

Cool and foggy, 56 this morning, sunny and 70's this afternoon.


----------



## ShirleyLouise

Well, I could take any of the temps noted above.  We are at -35 Celcius (that is -31 F) and it is coooooooooold, frigid actually.  Can't spend very long out there especially if the wind gets up.  But it is supposed to get up to -4 next week.  Balmy!!!!


----------



## Skittle68

We are at -4 F right now. Supposed to get to -21 F tonight. Brrrrrr!


----------



## Uncle Bob

-21* F.....Wow!!! in Alaska???


----------



## babetoo

sunny and windy. although looks like the wind has died down now.


----------



## Skittle68

Lol nope, northern minnesota. Sometimes we see -50s in January


----------



## Zhizara

Windows wide open weather, comfortable enough in sweats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

26F, someone was out shoveling snow earlier...supposed to snow more today.  I think my gloves are in the car, I know my coat is out there.


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast, but supposed to clear by noon.  38F, wind N 12.  Brrrrr.  I'm looking forward to the sky clearing.  Overcast = gloomy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Overcast, but supposed to clear by noon. 38F, wind N 12. Brrrrr. I'm looking forward to the sky clearing. Overcast = gloomy


 
Perfect for vampires nightshift devotees.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Perfect for vampires nightshift devotees.




Happily to say, the weather report was right.  Blue skies and little wispy clouds.  Temp is up to 40F, but a NNE wind at 12 will keep the windows closed and me inside.  Time to start some soup.


----------



## msmofet

COLD!! Snow this morning and delayed school opening.


----------



## babetoo

warm and sunny, in high 60's here at noon. no wind.


----------



## Claire

Yeah, we in NW IL had -20 on Friday.  Today it is really balmy.  I think it is +10.   No, not talking wind chill.  Luckily, not much wind yesterday or it would have been a ......


----------



## babetoo

sunny and in high sixties.


----------



## Zhizara

The thermometer on my window sill was 55F this afternoon when I closed the window.  The Northern winds make it too chilly in here.  Pretty day though.


----------



## msmofet

Grab the dogs and hide the brass monkey for the next couple days!!


----------



## Zhizara

I hope you got your shopping done.  What's the forecast?


----------



## msmofet

Zhizara said:


> I hope you got your shopping done. What's the forecast?


 COLD


----------



## roadfix

....


----------



## babetoo

high today was 74, and sunny. sure cools off quick at night though.


----------



## roadfix

babetoo said:


> high today was 74, and sunny. sure cools off quick at night though.


That's because it's winter here...


----------



## babetoo

roadfix said:


> That's because it's winter here...


 
that is true! lol


----------



## msmofet

Wintery mix till thursday!!


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast but comfortable enough to keep the windows open.


----------



## babetoo

a beautiful so california day. pleasantly warm and sunny day.


----------



## licia

Lots of rain - but the tornado thread is over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

34F...I went out earlier without my jacket.


----------



## FrankZ

It is snowing and I have an eye appointment across town... grrr..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> It is snowing and I have an eye appointment across town... grrr..


 
Damn eyes...making appointments, in January.

Snow on everything this morning.  I have to go clean some off the car...still wish we could have gotten the auto-start.


----------



## msmofet

Snowing like crazy, expecting up to 10" but I don't believe them. Snow in forecast for the next 4 days, two day reprieve then 2 more days of snow. BUT you CAN'T believe them!! LOL


----------



## Lorrae

I believe we are at about 30 degress with over an inch of snow... and its still falling!


----------



## Zhizara

Clear blue skies but a NW wind at 9 means no open windows today.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and in middle 70's


----------



## Kathleen

SNOW!  *happy dances*


----------



## msmofet

SNOW!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Melting...wet and muddy.


----------



## Zhizara

36F this morning.  Brrr.  Wind is only NW2 so maybe I can have the windows open a little bit later.


----------



## DaveSoMD

SNOW!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27F  expecting snow...sounds crunchy out.


----------



## luckytrim

Woke up to 16 inches of heavy snow this morning !


----------



## FiletLebron

Snowy, cold and miserable!


----------



## tinlizzie

Sunny and 54.  Nice.


----------



## Zhizara

Sunny and cool outside, but with a WSW9 wind, my windows are wide open and I'm wearing shirtsleeves.  Gorgeous!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and warm


----------



## Kathleen

Today was bright and sunny.  Snow showers expected tonight.  The neighborhood is simply gorgeous with snow on the ground.  It was too pretty to spend the day working so I took a day of vacation, and then spent the day at a task I had long wanted to do.  

Here is a picture of the neighborhood with some snow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KathleenA said:


> Today was bright and sunny. Snow showers expected tonight. The neighborhood is simply gorgeous with snow on the ground. It was too pretty to spend the day working so I took a day of vacation, and then spent the day at a task I had long wanted to do.
> 
> Here is a picture of the neighborhood with some snow!


 
Beautiful!  Still no new snow, looks awful out.  It sure gets cold, though!


----------



## AnnieDrews

Typical Oklahoma winter....today it was 78 F, tomorrow close to the same expected. Monday/Tuesday ice and snowstorm predicted. Not as worried about the snow as I am the ice. Our office does not close for weather...sometimes early, but not closed completely. We'll see...


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## babetoo

sunny and in sixty's


----------



## JoZee

It's partly cloudy and around 50'F here in Albuquerque...but a huge storm is moving into the area, so the temperatures will drop and we might even get some precipitation, now wouldn't that be great!


----------



## fricassee

It is -28C but the windchill makes it -41 which is awful.  Still could be lots worse, and I'm sure it will be...


----------



## Zhizara

65F and sunny with wispy clouds.  Gorgeous.


----------



## luckytrim

...More Snow Tonight ...
AARGH !!


----------



## Kathleen

luckytrim said:


> ...More Snow Tonight ...
> AARGH !!



And ice!  Don't forget the ice!


----------



## babetoo

57 and cloudy, we had a big rain storm yesterday. it really came down most of the day. good for me though, plants needed watering.


----------



## Kathleen

ICY!  Meaning the world stops for inclement weather!  I've taken another vacation day so I can stay home.  Slept until nearly noon.  Unplanned time off is the best.  I may even tackle some laundry.


----------



## Silversage

Blue skies and 80F.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

silversage said:


> blue skies and 80f.



ditto!!!


----------



## Zhizara

Gloomy, overcast, drizzly, humid, but 70F.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Sleet, rain, sleet, getting colder, snow coming, and all this slushy stuff will freeze into a wonderful crust.  

I will let you coastal folks come here during hurricane season if I can come down for February.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I have done all the laundry, run the dishwasher, and vacuumed the floors.  Easier to do while I still have power.  So far, so good, but as the wind picks up those icy lines and branches are going to have a come-apart.


----------



## babetoo

59 and sunny


----------



## joesfolk

About 10 degrees, snow, wind, blizzard warnings, like most of the middle of the country.


----------



## Kathleen

The temperatures seem to be warming up.  I guess the promised ice will be turning to rain soon.


----------



## megamark

Ice storm last night and another one tomorrow. It's real slick out here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

1F and dropping.  Gonna bribe both cats to sleep on my feet tonight.


----------



## msmofet

It just started raining.


----------



## buckytom

i drove into work (in nyc) without any problems tonight, but they say an ice storm is coming. i'm really hoping for that rain, mofet!


----------



## luvs

they says we're getting snow, & i wouldn't gasp!


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> i drove into work (in nyc) without any problems tonight, but they say an ice storm is coming. i'm really hoping for that rain, mofet!


 I think it stopped.


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> I think it stopped.


 Freezing rain/hail has started


----------



## msmofet

*Right Now*
*




*

*

*
*

*

*Sleet and Freezing *

*Ice to Rain *

*27°F Feels Like: 20°*



*Ice Storm Warning for NJ*

*until 6 pm EST, Wed., Feb. 2, 2011*


*Issued by The National Weather Service*
*New York City, NY *
*3:17 am EST, Wed., Feb. 2, 2011 *

*... ICE STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EST THIS EVENING... *
*AN ICE STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EST THIS EVENING. *
** LOCATIONS... INTERIOR PORTIONS OF THE LOWER HUDSON VALLEY AND NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY. *
** HAZARDS... FREEZING RAIN AND SLEET. *
** ACCUMULATIONS... BETWEEN 3/4 AND 1 INCH OF ICE ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON. *
** TIMING... MODERATE FREEZING RAIN MIXED WITH SLEET WILL CONTINUE THIS MORNING. PRECIPITATION WILL GRADUALLY CHANGE TO RAIN ACROSS NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY LATE THIS MORNING INTO EARLY AFTERNOON AS TEMPERATURES RISE ABOVE FREEZING. ACROSS THE LOWER HUDSON VALLEY AND WESTERN PASSAIC COUNTY FREEZING RAIN WILL CONTINUE INTO THE AFTERNOON... BEFORE TAPERING OFF LATE. *
** IMPACTS... TRAVEL WILL BE EXTREMELY DANGEROUS INTO THIS AFTERNOON... WITH UNTREATED ROADWAYS BEING A SHEET OF ICE. THESE TYPE OF ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL KNOCK DOWN TREE LIMBS AND POWER LINES. *
*PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... *
*AN ICE STORM WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF ICE ACCUMULATIONS WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS OR IMPOSSIBLE. TRAVEL IS STRONGLY DISCOURAGED. COMMERCE WILL LIKELY BE SEVERELY IMPACTED. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL... KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT... FOOD... AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY. ICE ACCUMULATIONS AND WINDS WILL LIKELY LEAD TO SNAPPED POWER LINES AND FALLING TREE BRANCHES THAT ADD TO THE DANGER. *


----------



## Zhizara

Temperature dropped from a balmy 70F yesterday to 34F this morning with a north wind at 13mph.  Brrrr!


----------



## Hoot

Zhizara, we got the opposite here. It went from a tolerable 40 degrees  yesterday morning to about 65 degrees this mornin.  Mind you, I ain't  complainin', even though the wind is howlin' a gale and rainin' pretty  good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-6F, no cloud cover...does not appear to be any wind.


----------



## msmofet

We got ice and freezing rain that is slush now. It has stopped for now.


----------



## babetoo

54 and sunny, very very windy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

8F, no wind...supposed to be below 0 again tonight.


----------



## babetoo

the high winds have died down. it is really chilly . frost warning tonight. gotta cover plants. it was sunny all day.


----------



## Zhizara

No sun at all today.  Overcast, gloomy and chilly.  37F now.


----------



## taxlady

A few clouds, -8C 17.6F) feels like -15C (5F). Thank goodness I missed the -33C (-27.4F). It stayed around freezing in Copenhagen.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Raining and on the cold side.


----------



## Zhizara

Finally some blue sky, scattered clouds.  I hope it lasts.  Overcast, gloomy days are depressing.  Still cold 32F wind is WNW 10.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Finally some blue sky, scattered clouds. I hope it lasts. Overcast, gloomy days are depressing. Still cold 32F wind is WNW 10.


 
Overcast and gloomy (love it) 34 F, thawing and wet.  Looking for my swim fins.


----------



## roadfix

It is still cold this morning here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> It is still cold this morning here.


 
Do you need my winter coat?


----------



## AnnieDrews

The sun is shining today and the snow....it's a-meltin'!! Yay!! It's already 33 degrees!! Chinook (snow-eater) is here!!


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you need my winter coat?


No thanks, like a dumb-A I came to work in shorts and a T-shirt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> No thanks, like a dumb-A I came to work in shorts and a T-shirt.


 
Sounds about right for 53 degrees


----------



## Zhizara

The temp has gone up to 44F and the wind down a little NW8.  The best part is more blue sky with only a little cloud.  Beautiful, especially after several overcast days.


----------



## babetoo

mostly sunny today. it is 62 right now.


----------



## Kathleen

The weather is cold but clear, which means I should go to bed to start the work week.  No chance of closing for inclement weather tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last I looked, it was snowing.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 50F and calm, but is supposed to change to heavy winds, gusting up to 30 mph!


----------



## taxlady

Light snow, 0C (32F). It's only the first quarter of February and I'm already good and tired of winter. And that danged ground hog didn't promise only six more weeks of winter.


----------



## babetoo

dark right now. the day was just beautiful,doors and windows all open . in seventies and sunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blizzard


----------



## babetoo

overcast in a.m. 54 right now. the sun did come out but it was still a bit chilly.


----------



## taxlady

You guys just had to go and remind me about the weather. Yesterday was above freezing, right now it's -16C (3F) and feels like -26C (-15F).


----------



## Kathleen

Ours is perfectly normal for the season.  Clear skies and cold.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> You guys just had to go and remind me about the weather. Yesterday was above freezing, right now it's -16C (3F) and feels like -26C (-15F).



It will start breaking up next month.  Just another _short_ month.  You can make it.

The you can get Spring Fever, take a day off from work, and Spring Clean!


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> It will start breaking up next month.  Just another _short_ month.  You can make it.
> 
> The you can get Spring Fever, take a day off from work, and Spring Clean!



But the groundhogs didn't see their shadows. There is no promise of only six more weeks of winter.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> But the groundhogs didn't see their shadows. There is no promise of only six more weeks of winter.


Poor baby.

{{{{{{{{{{{{WARM HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## babetoo

sunny, a bit windy and 73 degrees


----------



## LPBeier

Just took Dad out for a walk.  It is cool on the nose and ears but we had just medium jackets on and it was quite nice.  The sun is shining, though I do see dark clouds in the distance.


----------



## Barbara L

It is 45 degrees F right now.  It is supposed to snow a little tonight and tomorrow morning, but it isn't supposed to stick around. It is supposed to freeze overnight the next 3 or more nights, but it is supposed to be in the 40s during the day.

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

57F, wind SSE10.  It was supposed to be rainy, but isn't.  Overcast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17F, no wind, snowing lightly most of the day.  The streets are a menace!


----------



## Constance

It's 11 F and clearing off after snowing most of the day. Gonna be a cold one tonight.


----------



## Barbara L

It started snowing very lightly about 40 minutes ago, and now there are huge fluffy flakes falling. The yard is starting to turn white, and so is the top of the car.


----------



## babetoo

lovely calif. day, lots of sunshine , not to much wind. in the 70


----------



## NoraC

COLD! on;y 21, but headed to 7 with a vengeance born of being snow covered, pretty much solidly for 3 weeks.  Tennessee isn't usually like this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33F, supposed to snow...I was outside earlier without a coat, not bad!


----------



## Zhizara

32F, NNE5, and overcast (again!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> 32F, NNE5, and overcast (again!)


 
17F...I have to go out soon.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 17F...I have to go out soon.



Wow!  That's a lot lower than you posted last night.  Bbrrrrr!

It hasn't warmed up much since this morning.  39F, but it did clear up.  No clouds at all.  Just blue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35F, clearing skies, but it should only drop down to 29F tonight.  Just enough to freeze over.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's dark now, but I know it's 36 F.  When it was light out, the sky was mostly cloudy.


----------



## babetoo

sunny day in seventies. it is 61 now with sun gone down.


----------



## Zhizara

Brilliant clear blue skies, 30F, WNW2.  It's supposed to gradually get up to 65F over the next few days.  

I'll have to find a time this afternoon when it's warmest to open up the windows for a half hour at least to get some fresh air in here.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Only 34 degrees... still too cold to go out in the garden.  I'm hoping it hits that predicted 49 soon.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

44 F.  It's supposed to be rainy and windy all day.


----------



## babetoo

bright sunshine and 81 degrees. gotta love so. california.


----------



## Zhizara

55F NNW6.  Finally warm enough to open a window and get some fresh air.


----------



## texasgirl

61 and beautiful today and for the rest of the week!
Hope the snow and ice are done now! Not use to having so much in one month, lol


----------



## Kathleen

Clear and cold.  Classic February.


----------



## DaveSoMD

KathleenA said:


> Clear and cold.  Classic February.



with mile-wide temperature swings too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It got up to 59F, I had to take off my sweater and open the car windows.  Even my long sleeves were too much, got home and switched to a t-shirt.  Being in dress clothes in warm weather is a pain!  I really did not want to sweat in the shirt, it's a dry clean only!


----------



## 4meandthem

Low 70's today and a beatiful day! Spring is near!
I spent yesterday working in the yard and washing our RV.
We are supposed to get some rain during the week.


----------



## Zhizara

60F, wind is SW9 so windows have been wide open all day.  Sunny, no clouds at all.  Gorgeous.


----------



## babetoo

sun is starting to go down. 61 right now. 71 or so the high. beautiful sunshine.


----------



## Kathleen

DaveSoMD said:


> with mile-wide temperature swings too.



Seasons!  And March commeth!


----------



## Leanne

Rained over the weekend. Well, it is England! Bright and sunny today so far. A really pretty morning.


----------



## taxlady

-4C and we just had about 5 or 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Zhizara

37F w/calm wind.  Sun is just coming up with a clear blue sky.  High is estimated to be 67F today with a gradual warming up to 74F by Friday.


----------



## tinlizzie

Clear and in the 40's this morning; low 70's for this afternoon.


----------



## babetoo

66 and sunny. forecasting rain by wed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

41F  nice day, will be chilly tonight!


----------



## Claire

Happy happy happy.  on our third day of above freezing temps (you have to understand, we have only had something like 2 or 3 days when the high was above freezing since Thanksgiving).  So we're very, very happy.  Today it was sunny as well, a beautiful Valentine's Day for us!


----------



## mrs.mom

Sunny but a bit chilly. I am at home now and I feel a little cold so I wrapped myself with a blanket. I see the sun shining outside but I hear some wind. I think it could rain at night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F and it's supposed to rain today.


----------



## joesfolk

It is the most glorious , sunny winter Michigan day.  The temp is approaching 50 degrees and the snow is melting like crazy.  Makes me glad I live on a hill.  This is one of those days that buoys you up and helps you get through the winter.  Maybe this is the January thaw that we never got.


----------



## Zhizara

66F, WSW1.  Wispy white clouds in a beautiful blue sky.  Windows wide open.  Gorgeous!


----------



## roadfix

About time.  We finally might get some rain in L.A.  I'm tired of watering my plants outside......and a much needed car wash...lol...


----------



## babetoo

murky sunshine and 65 degrees


----------



## CharlieD

Summer outside, 55 degrees, unbeliavable!


----------



## roadfix

We're having real rain today and rest of the week.


----------



## Zhizara

Mostly cloudy, but up to 70F, wind is SE@9.


----------



## pacanis

Two robins were just in my yard.
I've been seeing signs of an early Spring, but I do believe those robins are nuts, lol.


----------



## babetoo

light rain and 59 degrees. big storm with wind and rain is coming.


----------



## kadesma

waiting for rain storm  bout 56 and breezy

kadesma


----------



## megamark

Here in Ohio it is nice and clear skies. 50 degrees too. I hear it won't last long though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been around 33F all day and snowing like crazy, it finally started sticking at 7 pm...about 4 inches of very wet snow now!


----------



## Zhizara

57F, wind ESE 4 and cloudy.  It's supposed to get up to 74 today and last night's weather report said in the 70s for the next week!


----------



## babetoo

57 and sunny.


----------



## FrankZ

Glorious... absolutely glorious...


----------



## Zhizara

It's 73F now with SSW wind 9.  Gorgeous.


----------



## DaveSoMD

58 degrees, the sun is not up yet.  They predict it will get up to 72 degrees today.


----------



## Zhizara

63F, SSE7.  Solid white fog lit by the parking lot lights.  Sun isn't up yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

26F, Iced over, slick and I'm heading out into it!


----------



## Zhizara

Please be careful, Princess.  I know you will but I still worry when I hear you're going out into such dangerous weather.

It's 8AM here and still VERY foggy.  Comfortable though.  Wide open windows and shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Please be careful, Princess. I know you will but I still worry when I hear you're going out into such dangerous weather.
> 
> It's 8AM here and still VERY foggy. Comfortable though. Wide open windows and shorts and short sleeves.


 
You should be warning me about the therapists  It was slow driving, others ahead of me were setting the pace.  The Rehab nurse was late, and I didn't get going on time.   But, in all everything was fine.  Today I parked in the underground...it was chilly walking to the car all sweated up on Wednesday!


----------



## taxlady

It's 8C (46.4F) and was up to 9C! It's going down to -6C (21.2F) overnight and -7C tomorrow morning. Not looking forward to that. The puddle at the front door will be solid ice 

The first pic is out my back door, the second one is out the front. That's waves in the puddle.


----------



## Barbara L

It is totally gorgeous today!  75 degrees F, with a light breeze. 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

53 right now, cloudy all day with some rain. more tonight and through tomorrow afternoon. predicated three inches in my local and snow in the mtns.


----------



## Love2cook11

Today was such a beautiful day!  Had to be at least 70.  This was the first time in 2011 I've been able to sit out on the porch and enjoy a glass of wine without a jacket.


----------



## Zhizara

Foggy 60F S2.  Comfortable.  Yesterday the thermometer I keep on the windowsill in front of the wide open window read 78F  it felt perfect all day.  Today is expected to be more of the same but possibly warmer.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's 39 F here and sunny.  If I can get my rear in gear, I'm hoping to get a picture of the local mountains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hertz Rent-a-Mountain has reclaimed ours!  We are fogged in and it's about 33F out.


----------



## Kayelle

Raining cats and dogs here, and cold for us....50 degrees

Heading for Hawaii tomorrow...wish I could take all of you with me.
Here's the forecast for Kauai....
Kauai Weather 10 Day Forecast


----------



## babetoo

53 cloudy and light rain. predicted three inches. don't think it is going to happen.


----------



## Claire

After the horrible blizzard, we got a several days' reprieve.  It's felt like spring, after the feet of snow, and below zero temps, 40-60 degrees has been to die for.  I know that winter will hit again after this weekend, but I plan on milking it for all it is worth.


----------



## Kathleen

The weather has been spring-like warm for the past few days but it was windy all day today.  Now, the temperature seems to be dropping fast.


----------



## taxlady

It's -11C (12F) after yesterday's +9C. Lots of wind chillies. The puddles are solid ice now, but not smooth because the wind was blowing when they froze.


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> 53 cloudy and light rain. predicted three inches. don't think it is going to happen.


 

hard to believe but about two hours ago we had a hail storm. scared the stuffing out of charlie. we aren't that far from the coast and certainly not near the mountains. go figure. 49 now. and raining.


----------



## roadfix

I love stormy weather.
That's one thing I hate about So Cal. The  climate here is totally boring.  We don't get real weather here.


----------



## roadfix

It snowed in LA last night.


----------



## LAJ

Its 28 here and waiting for 6-7 inches of snow today.. Can't wait!!!! Just got it plowed to where you can walk outside...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

14F last I looked, the sun just popped over the mountain.  I'll be doing our taxes today...I may see daylight!


----------



## joesfolk

We have gotten an inch of snow in the last 45 minutes.  They are predicting that we will get from 6 to 12 inches of snow but it is always much less than they predict.


----------



## Zereh

It's supposed to get up to nearly 50 today! It's a beautiful day. The neighbor's camellia bush that peeps over the fence has a couple of blooms on it already and the rose bushes on our side of the fence have new leaves bursting out!


----------



## babetoo

55 and murky sunshine maybe some more rain tonight.


----------



## Kathleen

Cold and snowy!  *bounces*


----------



## FrankZ

Cold and snowy... ugh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold and snowy, getting out the boots again...I love winter!!!


----------



## Zhizara

63F and foggy/overcast (for now).  Wide open windows, shorts and short sleeve shirt.  Comfortable.


----------



## LAJ

10 inches of snow here and freezing and windy..Cant wait to go to Florida.


----------



## Kathleen

*happy dances*  Snow Day!!!!

Sunny with several inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## pacanis

Beautiful sunny day here. It's only 10F with 10" of the white stuff on the ground all in one monumental dumping, but it's sunny!


----------



## FrankZ

Kathleen said:


> *happy dances*  Snow Day!!!!
> 
> Sunny with several inches of snow on the ground.



Less in the shoveled areas now...

Ugh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What the heck is a "Snow Day?"  They never call one around here unless the snow is 2 feet deep.  And then it doesn't count for me.


----------



## FrankZ

A snow day is when they close work for her and I get to shovel snow to celebrate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah! Fun for both of you! Will you be sharing the Bento?


----------



## Mimizkitchen

PF perhaps you could lend Frank "Your new snow plow"...


----------



## babetoo

59 and sunny. no rain forcast til sat.


----------



## Kathleen

FrankZ said:


> A snow day is when they close work for her and I get to shovel snow to celebrate.



Not quite!  They close the building, but I get to go in or opt to take a vacation day if I stay home.  Either way, Frank gets to shovel snow to celebrate.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> What the heck is a "Snow Day?"  They never call one around here unless the snow is 2 feet deep.  And then it doesn't count for me.



They panic here if someone drops a slushy in the streets.  It's pretty funny.  When I lived in the mid-west, anything under 4 inches was "flurries."  Here, people panic.  Once, when there was just a threat of a snow storm, the news suggested a bullet-ed emergency checklist.  The bullets were little rolls of toilet paper.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah! Fun for both of you! Will you be sharing the Bento?



No, I kept it for tomorrow.  I hope it keeps okay.



babetoo said:


> 59 and sunny. no rain forcast til sat.



When living in Long Beach, CA, I loved the paradise weather....until I wanted a snow day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> They panic here if someone drops a slushy in the streets. It's pretty funny. When I lived in the mid-west, anything under 4 inches was "flurries." Here, people panic. Once, when there was just a threat of a snow storm, the news suggested a bullet-ed emergency checklist. The bullets were little rolls of toilet paper.


 
I just sprayed the computer!  Shrek thinks I'm insane!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mimizkitchen said:


> PF perhaps you could lend Frank "Your new snow plow"...


 
He'd look awful funny pushing it, I may mail it to him!


----------



## taxlady

I don't even want to know. The little yellow box in my tray says -12(C).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27F...suposed to get 7" of snow tonight.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> I love stormy weather.
> That's one thing I hate about So Cal. The  climate here is totally boring.  We don't get real weather here.



Let me see, ah yes, I remember: Santa Ana winds, enough rain that it's up to your knees crossing the street, heat that can kill. Plus earthquakes and some pretty impressive wild fires.


----------



## Somebunny

Very strange weather here in the NW. I am looking out at a partially clear sky, even some stars twinkling and a few hundred feet away I can see snow falling in the light of my neighbors flagpole.  But  then, it was snowing and sunshining at the same time earlier today!  Wacky Weather!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

20F, I haven't been brave enough to check outside!  I'll leave just a little early in case I have to clean off the car!


----------



## medtran49

You guys are going to HATE me but I just gotta tell.  Sunny, bright blue skies, high low 80s, low tonight probably low 70s/high 60s.


----------



## babetoo

overcast and a bit chilly.


----------



## joesfolk

medtran49 said:


> You guys are going to HATE me but I just gotta tell. Sunny, bright blue skies, high low 80s, low tonight probably low 70s/high 60s.


 I don't hate you but boy am I jealous!


----------



## Fuzzy

Cold and foggy. No rain, though, yet.


----------



## Zhizara

Cloudy 68F at 10:20pm.  Beautiful day in spite of overcast.  The temperature was perfect.


----------



## Kathleen

Cold and foggy this morning and now it is cold and WINDY!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Kathleen said:


> ...cold and WINDY!



Tell me about it. We lost a bunch of shingles off the roof today.  Now I know what I'll be doing tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kathleen

DaveSoMD said:


> Tell me about it. We lost a bunch of shingles off the roof today.  Now I know what I'll be doing tomorrow afternoon.



I guess that will postpone our mushroom hunting.


----------



## babetoo

cold and gloomy all day. thunder storms forecast for tomorrow. is on the Central coast right now. talked to a friend that is coming down tomorrow. with luck she can be between storms.


----------



## Zhizara

63F wind is S1.  Glorious, comfortable all day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Tell me about it. We lost a bunch of shingles off the roof today.  Now I know what I'll be doing tomorrow afternoon.


 
Could have been this:

Image : 022511 blown tree kw.jpg


It's been in the negatives the last couple of days, but at least the wind wasn't blowing today.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Kathleen said:


> I guess that will postpone our mushroom hunting.



Just a bit. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Could have been this:
> 
> Image : 022511 blown tree kw.jpg
> 
> 
> It's been in the negatives the last couple of days, but at least the wind wasn't blowing today.



I worry about that all the time.  We have pine trees here that have very shallow root systems.  Right now our neighbor has a very large and very tall dead tree in his back yard. I was watching is sway yesterday.


----------



## Kathleen

We had a tree fall like that once.  We counted ourselves lucky that it missed the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That was just the biggest one that came down.  The trees around here are not built for high winds.


----------



## Alix

Warmer day today (thank the Lord!) only about -3 and snowing. Sigh. I'm so tired of winter. Its been a terribly weird and long one this year. Bleak, cold and lots of snow. The occasional warm spells (like today) don't last long and we are plunged back into the deep freeze of -20+ weather. (Or is that -20- weather???)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Warmer day today (thank the Lord!) only about -3 and snowing. Sigh. I'm so tired of winter. Its been a terribly weird and long one this year. Bleak, cold and lots of snow. The occasional warm spells (like today) don't last long and we are plunged back into the deep freeze of -20+ weather. (Or is that -20- weather???)


 
Whatever it is...it's freakin' cold!  I'm wearing socks, in the house!  -6F, right now.  Glad I got my shopping done last night.


----------



## Somebunny

It's warmed up to a balmy 37F here, very windy and raining now.  Shouldn't take long to wash away the couple of inches of snow we got yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

Whoo Hoo.  It's 79°F wind is S 18!  Gorgeous day.


----------



## Kathleen

That is premium sailing weather, Zhizara!

Our weather was sunny with a chill in the air.  Heavy jacket weather.


----------



## NoraC

Tornado warning; radar shows a big storm (no rotation) about 5 miles away moving this way at approximately 45 mph. Go bucket, oil lamps and weather gear at the ready.


----------



## Kathleen

NoraC said:


> Tornado warning; radar shows a big storm (no rotation) about 5 miles away moving this way at approximately 45 mph. Go bucket, oil lamps and weather gear at the ready.



Keep safe!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

NoraC said:


> Tornado warning; radar shows a big storm (no rotation) about 5 miles away moving this way at approximately 45 mph. Go bucket, oil lamps and weather gear at the ready.


 
Yikes!  Stay safe!


----------



## NoraC

Thanks, Ladies. One down, but another 15 hours of fun ahead.


----------



## simonbaker

I am so ready for spring It snowed all day here in southern South Dakota. It added to the 8' of snow already on the ground.  A high of 30 tomorrow will feel like a heat wave.


----------



## Zhizara

72°F, S15 Smells like rain.  Comfortable with windows wide open.


----------



## pacanis

Just about all the snow melted that we got last week... and it's raining... and you know what that means... The ground is super saturated and the creek that runs behind my house now has a tributary that runs alongside my house...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Just about all the snow melted that we got last week... and it's raining... and you know what that means... The ground is super saturated and the creek that runs behind my house now has a tributary that runs alongside my house...


 
39F, snow blowing sideways and 25 MPH winds from the east...it's going to get cold!


----------



## NoraC

NOT raining; NOT windy! 25 degrees cooler than when I went to bed last night, but we have electricity.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Rain, lots of rain.


----------



## Zhizara

The temp dropped and is now 52F, but the wind is NNE10 so it's chilly. Pretty and partly cloudy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 30F and I heard the guys out shoveling already this morning.  I might have to wear a hat!


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> The temp dropped and is now 52F, but the wind is NNE10 so it's chilly. Pretty and partly cloudy.


 
Where do you live? 32F feels warm here. (In South Dakota)


----------



## Zhizara

simonbaker said:


> Where do you live? 32F feels warm here. (In South Dakota)



I live in New Orleans, LA (NOLA).  The temp is now 72F, wind ENE8  Sorry about your winter.  I'm enjoying it now, because summer here is no place to be, except inside with A/C.


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> I live in New Orleans, LA (NOLA). The temp is now 72F, wind ENE8 Sorry about your winter. I'm enjoying it now, because summer here is no place to be, except inside with A/C.


Wow the temperature just dropped down to 23F. They say even more snow is coming. BRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  I don't mind the snow that much It's the freezing rain that makes it dangerous ou there. I don't mind the snow I probably just complain about it too much. I was raised in Minnesota but spent 4 years in South Daytona, Florida. I missed the midwest seasons. I guess we always want what we can't have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Wow the temperature just dropped down to 23F. They say even more snow is coming. BRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I don't mind the snow that much It's the freezing rain that makes it dangerous ou there. I don't mind the snow I probably just complain about it too much. I was raised in Minnesota but spent 4 years in South Daytona, Florida. I missed the midwest seasons. I guess we always want what we can't have.


 
Yeah, in the summer I want to rent an iceberg or move to the Arctic Circle.  I turned the heat down when I got home tonight, was sweating walking in...so what if Shrek needs a blanket.


----------



## Grandma Rose

Right now it is snowing and blowing. This morning it was very cold and with the wind chill making it really bad. Up here in Alberta the temps. are -25c wind chill -35c. That would be about -30f. I think. We can't go to far from home untill the snowplow comes by [live in the country] Thought you might like to know.     Grandma Rose


----------



## simonbaker

Grandma Rose said:


> Right now it is snowing and blowing. This morning it was very cold and with the wind chill making it really bad. Up here in Alberta the temps. are -25c wind chill -35c. That would be about -30f. I think. We can't go to far from home untill the snowplow comes by [live in the country] Thought you might like to know. Grandma Rose


 

Thank goodness spring is just around the corner.Daylight savings time begins march 13th. we get to set the clocks ahead 1 hour. Snow predicted here again in southeastern South Dakota.  Longer daylight makes winter feel a little shorter.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, in the summer I want to rent an iceberg or move to the Arctic Circle. I turned the heat down when I got home tonight, was sweating walking in...so what if Shrek needs a blanket.


 
I could do with some sweating. Shreck should buy some snow pants.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I could do with some sweating. Shreck should buy some snow pants.


 
Somehow we've swapped places...I used to be the cold one.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Somehow we've swapped places...I used to be the cold one.


What happened?


----------



## babetoo

today was just lovely. about 65 and sunny. right now is dark and 59 degrees.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> What happened?


 
He retired and I started menopause.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> today was just lovely. about 65 and sunny. right now is dark and 59 degrees.


Sounds like great weather where are you at?  I'm in South Dakota our high today was 4F. Snow is predicted again. We already have 8".


----------



## Zhizara

70F ESE20 Overcast.  It's comfortably warm, but gloomy clouds.  The trees seem to be putting out new growth, but the most didn't shed all their leaves this year.  Pretty mild winter.


----------



## simonbaker

A little warmer today. We reached a high of 34F  It was nice to see the sun again. More snow in the forecast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40F, threatening snow, again!


----------



## simonbaker

High of 34F it was nice to see the sun again....finally. Snow predicted.


----------



## Zhizara

It is supposed to get up to 71F.  Windy, drizzly, overcast = _gloomy_ again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> It is supposed to get up to 71F. Windy, drizzly, overcast = _gloomy_ again.


 
 I'm singing in the rain
Just singing in the rain
What a glorious feelin'
I'm happy again
I'm laughing at clouds
So dark up above
The sun's in my heart
And I'm ready for love
Let the stormy clouds chase
Everyone from the place
Come on with the rain
I've a smile on my face
I walk down the lane
With a happy refrain
Just singin',
Singin' in the rain

Dancin' in the rain
Dee-ah dee-ah dee-ah
Dee-ah dee-ah dee-ah
I'm happy again!
I'm singin' and dancin' in the rain!
​


----------



## pacanis

I always have a hard time deciding if I like sunny, calm and 20F, like yesterday, or sunny, winds gusting to 30 and 40F, like now. Warm is nice, but I hate having to hold onto my hat when I go outside. And I can't tell how close that skunk is that I've been smelling all morning


----------



## LAJ

*snow day*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> What the heck is a "Snow Day?" They never call one around here unless the snow is 2 feet deep. And then it doesn't count for me.


 
Around here, snow days are called pretty often. Due to icy roads (school closings due to that and due to power outages, frozen pipes,etc.). Today, they are predicting freezing rain and schools and govt offices are already announcing closings. Those are good days for me to work in my home office. I do hate the winter driving on these country roads. Stay safe all of you on the roads, everywhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LAJ said:


> Around here, snow days are called pretty often. Due to icy roads (school closings due to that and due to power outages, frozen pipes,etc.). Today, they are predicting freezing rain and schools and govt offices are already announcing closings. Those are good days for me to work in my home office. I do hate the winter driving on these country roads. Stay safe all of you on the roads, everywhere.


 
I don't get snow days...I have to show up, even if I have to wear snow shoes in.  I do have a complete change and toiletries for if I get stuck at work.  I'm one of the persons elected to go fetch people who can't get their cars through the snow.


----------



## babetoo

74 and sunny, a lovely southern california day.


----------



## simonbaker

17F here It's cold but the suns out. Heading out going north for a couple of hours.  They have gotton 3 times more snow up there than we have.


----------



## Zhizara

Not even a peek of blue sky but comfortable temperature.


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> 74 and sunny, a lovely southern california day.



We had snow here!  I am ready for weather like you are having.


----------



## babetoo

beautiful sun and 77 degrees. i have fan on in puter room.


----------



## pacanis

I don't need a fan here today. It's so windy... well... it's pretty darn windy. The snow is almost melted away again though.


----------



## chopper

Yesterdays snow melted, now just an overcast day.  We did have sun earlier, and it did get up to 45F today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had the front door open for a long time today, it was nice.  I had the cats locked in the computer room.  The furniture store tried to deliver a king size bed...we bought a queen size. LOL!  I told them three times before they had it in there it was a king size.  Why don't people listen?  They could have saved carrying it down the stairs and around the corners, then back out if they just would have listened.


----------



## Kathleen

It was warm enough here that we had lunch out of the patio.  We were supposed to get hit with storms, but so far, so good.  It has turned colder though.


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny Day but 18F. A bad sorm is predicted for tuesday. Every year there is a storm here around tournament time.


----------



## pacanis

All my snow melted yesterday. It didn't have much choice with it literally raining from 5:30 in the morning until I went to bed around 10:30. There was not one pause...
So of course today I woke up to 2" of snow on the ground, lol.


----------



## Zhizara

Only 51F with wind N13.  Chilly, but with some blue spots appearing through the overcast of the last few days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Sunny Day but 18F. A bad sorm is predicted for tuesday. Every year there is a storm here around tournament time.


 
It's not tournament season unless all the teams get snowed in for at least one extra night!  Every year High School Wrestling and Basketball, they'd get snowed in and all those teenagers...


----------



## jacky77

light rain, gray and not very cold.


----------



## PattY1

Cold, rainy, glummy.


----------



## babetoo

cloudy and chilly all day. rained during the night. i want my sunshine back.


----------



## megamark

pretty clear skies, 40 F or so. Still holding out for gardening season...


----------



## simonbaker

jacky77 said:


> light rain, gray and not very cold.


 
Light snow coming dow. 2-3" of snow expected.  High temperature of 26F, Low temperature of 9F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snow and drizzle off and on...it can't decide!  But fairly warm!


----------



## chopper

Light snow all day.  Woke up to a couple of inches.


----------



## jacky77

from what i can see, it looks nice out, the sun is shining! 40 minutes to go and i get to take the dog for a walk.


----------



## babetoo

beautiful day, high sixties. 61 at dark.


----------



## roadfix

exact same weather as babetoo's


----------



## Zhizara

Pleasantly warm all day but overcast.  Currently 70F, Wind SSE 23.  There was a tornado watch for a few hours earlier, but nothing happening here.  Since my apartment faces North I don't notice Southerly winds.


----------



## Andy M.

Slightly above average temps (40s & 50s) since Saturday and continuing all week.  The 85"-90" of snow we've gotten this season is melting nicely.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snowed off and on all day, not cold enough for it to stick, but enough to make it wet.  Opened the office window for fresh air today, it was nice.


----------



## babetoo

beautiful and 81 degrees. all the windows and doors are open. hoping to air out some of smells from house being shut up.


----------



## roadfix

It is down right hot today. 84°F


----------



## Zhizara

Sunny and 71F.  Wish it would stay like this all year.


----------



## pacanis

Gusting winds and raining. Wish it would stay like this 30 seconds.
A year.


----------



## Kathleen

It seems to be oscillating between late winter and early spring.


----------



## CWS4322

Batting down the hatches...we're supposed to have 20 cm (~8 inches) of snow overnight. Then Friday it is supposed to rain. Good thing I have lots of food on board <g>.


----------



## babetoo

another sunny day in so.ca. is 67 at five thirty .


----------



## simonbaker

Ahigh of 39F in southeastern SD. It seems a warming trend for the weekend.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Batting down the hatches...we're supposed to have 20 cm (~8 inches) of snow overnight. Then Friday it is supposed to rain. Good thing I have lots of food on board <g>.



We only got about 15 cm of that snow, but it's raining and the icicles (2 feet long and more) are falling off the roofs. It's a really yucky mess of snow and slush and ice. We are expecting 30 - 40 mm of rain! That's a lot of water to get in a day or so (~ 1.2 - 1.7 inches).


----------



## babetoo

ditto, yesterday.


----------



## simonbaker

The wind has really picked up from the southeast....something is getting blown up our way.


----------



## babetoo

bright sunshine and 66 degrees


----------



## simonbaker

50 mph winds last night. Brrr.   Colder today 20F. They are saying a warming trend next week. May even reach 60F.


----------



## Katie H

Finally, something besides clouds, grey skies and rain.

Today is gloriously beautiful.  About 70F and wonderfully sunny.  I can almost hear the daffodils popping and blooming.

Glenn and I hopped on the Harley and drove south to Paris, Tennessee to get some barbecue sauce and have some ice cream.

It was a wonderful ride.  All told, we took a three-hour drive.  Now we'll be chompin' at the bit to get out every time it gets the least bit sunny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45F and beautiful out.  I had to take off my jacket!


----------



## Zhizara

70F, wind SW16, partly cloudy.  Perfect, but some jerk has decided to serenade us with loud, unpleasant music.  I had to close the windows and turn on the A/C.  Why are some people so rude?


----------



## simonbaker

They had to close the interstate in northern SD due to blowing snow..no visibility & ver cold.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 65 degrees


----------



## simonbaker

27F for a high today. It's cold but warmer weather on the way.


----------



## goboenomo

I miss my snow


----------



## simonbaker

It got up to a balmy 62F today..alot of the snow is melting, now we're in a flooding alert.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

goboenomo said:


> I miss my snow


 
I agree...it's gone for the spring.  It's always a sad time of year!


----------



## goboenomo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I agree...it's gone for the spring.  It's always a sad time of year!



No more watching people who cannot maneuver on the ice, no more laughing at people shivering at temperatures that aren't even that cold, no more potential days off school. 
The worst time of year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

goboenomo said:


> No more watching people who cannot maneuver on the ice, no more laughing at people shivering at temperatures that aren't even that cold, no more potential days off school.
> The worst time of year.


 
Goodbye sweaters and jackets.  Clumpy boots and fuzzy shoes.


----------



## Zhizara

77F and sunny.  Beautiful.  The trees are greening up so quickly, I can see the changes daily.  I just hope that summer heat will hold off a while.  I'm not anxious to deal with the heat yet.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 69 degrees.


----------



## simonbaker

Welcome Spring!  Sunny & 50 today.  Happy times to the trees budding, sunny days & cool breezes.


----------



## Kathleen

It's pretty enough to have the screen in the door and we are expecting temperatures to reach 70 tomorrow.


----------



## Zhizara

It got up to 77F today, nice & sunny!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There was snow all over this morning, warmed up to shirt-sleeve, now it's getting chilly again...36 F, breezy and the river is up.


----------



## sarahmom22

Here it was 11 degrees celsius, sunny and feeling like spring!


----------



## simonbaker

Spring is sunday 3/20 & it feels like it. Happy day!  60F & sunny


----------



## babetoo

dark and 53. sunshine and in 70 today.


----------



## mrs.mom

*Sunny with a breeze. I'm thinking of going out for a walk with the kids.*


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful morning. 50+ F & the sun is shining


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35F and we are expecting snow.


----------



## Kathleen

Low 50s and rain is coming out way.


----------



## Zhizara

On it's way up to 77F and Sunny.  Little wind,  Gorgeous!


----------



## simonbaker

Light misty rain, overcast & a cool 44F. Could'nt see the moon last night


----------



## chopper

58F and sunny!  I just wish it wasn't so dry and windy.  Fires have been croping up all around.  Not the best conditions when it comes to grass fires.  The dryness and the strong wind just feeds the fire!  I know a lot of you are getting way too much snow or rain, but say a little prayer for us for some moisture.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> 58F and sunny! I just wish it wasn't so dry and windy. Fires have been croping up all around. Not the best conditions when it comes to grass fires. The dryness and the strong wind just feeds the fire! I know a lot of you are getting way too much snow or rain, but say a little prayer for us for some moisture.


 
I hate fire season.  I think we are going to have a bad one this year, everything is melting too fast.  My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Andy M.

It's a nice sunny day today.  Temps in the 40s and little wind.


----------



## BigAL

Probably not as bad off as Chopper, but we have 75* and wind is 16G23KT and 9% rel. humidity.  Wind is supposed to be up around 40 tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## babetoo

61 degrees and overcast big time. a storm is supposed to be coming in this afternoon bringing rain and colder temp.


----------



## simonbaker

chopper said:


> 58F and sunny! I just wish it wasn't so dry and windy. Fires have been croping up all around. Not the best conditions when it comes to grass fires. The dryness and the strong wind just feeds the fire! I know a lot of you are getting way too much snow or rain, but say a little prayer for us for some moisture.


 Overcast & rainey this morning but the sun just came out in South dakota. We will keep you in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There was snow all over this morning, warmed up to shirt-sleeve, now it's getting chilly again...36 F, breezy and the river is up.



I'll keep my fingers crossed that the river behaves itself.


----------



## taxlady

It's been springlike and the snow was melting. Roads and sidewalks all nice and clear. We have a snow warning. We're expecting 10 - 15 cm (4-6 inches). The temperature right now is 0 C.

I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Alix

Drove home from Calgary yesterday...first day of spring...see pix my daughter took of the highway. And that is LESS snow than what we came home to!


----------



## taxlady

Snowing here on the Island of Montreal too. At least the days are longer than the nights now.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> Snowing here on the Island of Montreal too. At least the days are longer than the nights now.



That's not much comfort if you can't see the sun because of the snow!


----------



## taxlady

I learned the name of the current season.

With all the freeze/snow, rain/thaw, freeze again, thaw again that we have been having, the current season is "pothole slalom season".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I learned the name of the current season.
> 
> With all the freeze/snow, rain/thaw, freeze again, thaw again that we have been having, the current season is "pothole slalom season".


 
One of the main arterys over the river has been closed for repairs...the potholes were horrendous.  They each had their own zip (mail) code.


----------



## simonbaker

50F & sunny. Everyone is raking lawns & cleaning out yards this weekend. Rain expected.   Before you know it, it will be time to start mowing the lawn again.


----------



## taxlady

Big fat snowflakes. It's a winter wonderland out there. I want spring!


----------



## babetoo

57 and cloudy. had a big rain storm last night, rain and big big hail this am.


----------



## FrankZ

Alix said:


> Drove home from Calgary yesterday...first day of spring...see pix my daughter took of the highway. And that is LESS snow than what we came home to!




Snow?  Canada?  That was from some movie set right?


----------



## Alix

FrankZ said:


> Snow?  Canada?  That was from some movie set right?




Ha ha ha smart arse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Ha ha ha smart arse.


 

Filmed in Montana...


----------



## mrs.mom

*Sunny, and starting to get hot.*


----------



## simonbaker

Windy, overcast & rainey. A cool 45F in South Dakota


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Filmed in Montana...



I relate to that! 

Snowing...still. *sigh*


----------



## Kathleen

A bit of rain and cool, spring-like temperatures.


----------



## Zhizara

75F and humid.


----------



## taxlady

Going down to -9C overnight.


----------



## Silversage

Sunny, clear, and in the low 80's for the past week.  They are predicting more of the same for the next week.

Oh well, someone's gotta do it!


----------



## joesfolk

Raining to beat the band in Michigan's lower penninsula.


----------



## Somebunny

We had a really lovely day today springlike with sunshine! However, there was a cloudburst just as I was leaving work.  Sunshine and rain at the same time!  Still not a bad day, about time!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

32F & colder in South Dakota. Snow flurries off & on all day. 2 hours north of us got 8"of snow, so we consider ourselves lucky so far...................


----------



## babetoo

weak sunshine and 64


----------



## Zhizara

81F with enough wind (S20) to keep it comfortable.  I'm really not ready for 80s temps yet!


----------



## tinlizzie

84 - beginning to cool down a bit from earlier this afternoon.  Nights have been nice, in the high 50's.


----------



## taxlady

-2 C. I am so tired of long underwear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> -2 C. I am so tired of long underwear.


 
  I haven't worn any long underwear since I quit smoking, no more hanging around outside!

Around 50F all day, no breeze.  I opened the window in the office for some fresh air.


----------



## buckytom

that's awesome, princess. i mean about both things...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> that's awesome, princess. i mean about both things...


 
75 days!!!  almost done with the Chantix!


----------



## buckytom

wow, 75 days without cigarettes or underwear.

i wish i could convince dw to follow suit...


lol j/k.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> wow, 75 days without cigarettes or underwear.
> 
> i wish i could convince dw to follow suit...
> 
> 
> lol j/k.


 
It's is March...Erin Go Braghless!


----------



## garlicjosh

just got done randomly getting a foot of snow. Wisconsin is awesome like that.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's is March...Erin Go Braghless!




Amen, Sister!

Look at my avatar.  Elephants don't wear underwear!


----------



## pacanis

It's _beautiful_ here. Sunny, calm, blue skies, white clouds, the ice on the trees glistening from the freezing rain yesterday... the white dusting of snow last night covering the flattened grass from the recent thaw... 28 degrees... hmmm, maybe it's not so nice...


----------



## simonbaker

34F & cold. The sun is shining chance for rain tonight.


----------



## kadesma

high wind, heavy rain at times.COLD
kadesma


----------



## Saphellae

-3 and windy   -8 tonight.   they are predicting more winter for us and a colder than normal spring.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 59 degrees. rain forcast for friday.


----------



## Alix

There's a really bright yellow thing in the sky right now! Its kind of warm and soothing, I know I've seen it before but I can't remember what its called...

+4C here 39F for those of you south of the 49th parallel.


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:


> There's a really bright yellow thing in the sky right now! Its kind of warm and soothing, I know I've seen it before but I can't remember what its called...
> 
> +4C here 39F for those of you south of the 49th parallel.


That is called a big yellow crayon. It is how God colors the day. He decided it was time to use the yellow for yours!


----------



## Alix

Barbara L said:


> That is called a big yellow crayon. It is how God colors the day. He decided it was time to use the yellow for yours!



Well its about bloody time! I honestly can't remember the last time it wasn't overcast here. And in Alberta, that is extremely unusual. We are the land of endless skies on the prairies. I'm sick to everloving death of winter. I hope that big yellow crayon is warm enough to melt some of this snow!


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:


> Well its about bloody time! I honestly can't remember the last time it wasn't overcast here. And in Alberta, that is extremely unusual. We are the land of endless skies on the prairies. I'm sick to everloving death of winter. I hope that big yellow crayon is warm enough to melt some of this snow!


I'll ask Him to use the yellow and the green one tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

it has been cloudy and gloomy all day. temp. 59. seems colder for some reason. lots of moisture in air, maybe that is it.


----------



## NoraC

Cold as a witches t*t in a brass brassiere if you go outside. Actually only 45 and rainy, but that is 30 degrees colder than 2 days ago and feels like a theft.  My seedlings want it warm again!


----------



## busyfingers

-6 at present and clear. Going to -13 overnight. Don't put your winter coat away just yet!


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> There's a really bright yellow thing in the sky right now! Its kind of warm and soothing, I know I've seen it before but I can't remember what its called...
> 
> +4C here 39F for those of you south of the 49th parallel.



I saw it too and the clouds were blue. Were your clouds blue too? 

-3C and going down to -12C tonight.


----------



## BerryBerry

Can I join in? It's going to be a hot week here in AZ! YUK! The heat is coming fast! Wish we could hold on to Winter a little longer...Temps will run in the high 80's and high 90's this week. I'm sure we'll probably break 100 before the week is out. Thank goodness nights are still fairly cool! I'm ready to move to a cooler area soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43F, overcast, damp to wet.  My kind of day!


----------



## Kathleen

It's dipping below freezing for the next two nights!  I have baby plants in the ground.  :/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> It's dipping below freezing for the next two nights! I have baby plants in the ground. :/


 
Tarp, you need a tarp!


----------



## babetoo

gloomy day and at dark, is 57 degrees.


----------



## simonbaker

30F here in SD. Cold & breezy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

41F, mostly cloudy...breezy, dark.  I think I will go for a walk.


----------



## Barbara L

I don't mind if it is a little chilly, but it was a damp to wet cold today. That kind of cold makes me cold to the bone and I have trouble keeping my feet warm.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cold chilly morning 25F. I have to let my car warm up before I go to work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31F, overcast...I will have to warm up the car too.  It's rehab day!


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast and a cool comfortable 67F.  The wind is now out of the North at 13 mph.


----------



## babetoo

off and on sunshine. marine layer is hanging on today.. 63 degrees


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Warm, sunny, no jacket, windows open. I'll be going for a walk.


----------



## simonbaker

30F The sun came out for a little while today. Think spring!


----------



## babetoo

67 degrees. was sunny but marine layer is coming in early today. heat wave forcast for later in the week. i can hardly wait. tired of the gloom.


----------



## Zhizara

Thunder and lightening and rain, Oh, my!  

Last night and this morning.  It's the first sign that summer is ready to start.  All winter long I only heard a little thunder _once_!


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to 1" of snow covering everything this morning. By 4:00 it was dry.


----------



## babetoo

heat wave, don't know the high but it was hot!! it is 82 right now at dusk. i love, love, love it.


----------



## roadfix

Grilling some burgers right now outside.  Incredible warm right now.  Geez


----------



## Alix

Above freezing, sun is out for the second day in a row. Oh please oh please let the sun STAY out!!! It makes a huge difference to moods and attitudes. The snow mountains are now small enough for me to see over when I go to turn the corner in the car now! Spring MUST be coming.


----------



## Rocklobster

I seldom see the light of day until after 2 p.m. every day. But, it is supposed to be wet and plus 7 celcius today.


----------



## Zhizara

Perfect.  Not a cloud, rich green trees mostly filled out.  I agree, Alix.  I'm so tired of feeling gloomy for no good reason.  I like my mood today though, but I definitely need more than one day of it.


----------



## Alix

Rocklobster...this one's for you.


----------



## OJORapp

Snow overnight but gone already - rainy and yucky here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Rocklobster...this one's for you.


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny, beautiful day here in SD


----------



## babetoo

sunny beautiful here in escondido. 84 degrees


----------



## NoraC

Dunno - been head down tail up for 3 days and expecting more of the same until the Gala next Saturday.  350 people, 4 courses, 10 items on the entree line and a vegan bought a table for 10!  See you after the 9th, LOL.


----------



## taxlady

It's 1 C and overcast. Forecast is for mixed snow and rain overnight. I'm on the edge of a Nor'easter that is bringing snow 200 km east of me and lots of snow to New Brunswick.

I guess it's Mother Nature's idea of an April Fools Joke.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful spring morning here in SD. 55F & sunny.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> It's 1 C and overcast. Forecast is for mixed snow and rain overnight. I'm on the edge of a Nor'easter that is bringing snow 200 km east of me and lots of snow to New Brunswick.
> 
> I guess it's Mother Nature's idea of an April Fools Joke.


 Good Luck with your gala dinner. Hope the snow does'nt deter your numbers for the gala dinner.


----------



## Rocklobster

Alix said:


> Rocklobster...this one's for you.


Thanks for that.


----------



## chopper

So...today is going to be in the low 70s but the snow is due to get here tomorrow or Monday and the temp. will drop at least 30 degrees.  I will enjoy today-the calm before the storm.  Typical spring weather in the rockies!


----------



## Somebunny

Had a hail storm a few minutes ago and now the sun is trying to peek out!  That's Spring in the Pacific NW!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## babetoo

hazy sunshine, and 71 degrees. cooling off a bit and showers for tomorrow in the works.


----------



## Rocklobster

She is a beauty! Drying up the yard.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 55 & a low of 46. A beautiful day here in South Dakota.


----------



## roadfix

Nice, overcast, and a perfect 68°F the entire day.   Ribs are smoking.


----------



## chopper

Yesterday 76F and sunny. Today 31F and snowing. Both days very windy (from different directions). Had a grass fire yesterday that was 1/2 mile from us. Didn't have to evacuate, but very scarry.

That is spring in Eastern Colorado!


----------



## Rocklobster

We had a nice day. Sunny and over O.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rainy this morning, snowing this afternoon...now it's nice and sunny out.


----------



## simonbaker

50 F here in South Dakota. There is a strong NW wind that makes it seem much colder.


----------



## babetoo

sun and eighty degrees today.


----------



## taxlady

4C and raining


----------



## simonbaker

There is still a real cold wind. Hopefully it will dry things out. Alot of floodding north of us. 50F % cool.


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast again, but temps got up to 85° for a little while.  I almost turned on the A/C, but noticed a nice wind coming from the hallway so I just propped the door open with a shoe for awhile.


----------



## babetoo

overcast, should burn off soon. 61 degrees.


----------



## Katie H

Weather?  Here?  Today?  Right now?

Nothing short of gorgeous.  It's about 71F, clear and beautifully sunny, low humidity, light breeze.  Doesn't get much better than this.

Glenn and I took advantage of the beautiful day and took the Harley out for a couple of hours for a super ride.  It was invigorating.  Nothin' like loads of sunshine and fresh air to charge your system.


----------



## simonbaker

Absolutely beautiful day here in South Dakota. The warmth of the sun is awesome!  Sunshine is so therapeutic...even the customers are in a better mood.


----------



## Zhizara

Another perfect day.


----------



## babetoo

gloomy, 63 degrees. had a small rain shower earlier.


----------



## taxlady

-3C and clear. It went all the way up to 5C in the afternoon.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The weather outlook is good 18c yesterday.


----------



## Zhizara

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The weather outlook is good 18c yesterday.




What centigrade temperature is the most comfortable, Bolas?


----------



## tinlizzie

Weather man says we'll most likely tie the record for hot today at 90 deg. F.


----------



## msmofet

Cold, dreary and rainy.


----------



## babetoo

61 and overcast. had small rain shower yesterday. might get more tonight.


----------



## Zhizara

Over 80° with not much breeze so I had to turn the a/c on for the first time.


----------



## Kathleen

It's pretty right now.  Just dropped to 59 degrees Fahrenheit.  Expecting rain and the temp to drop into the mid-40s tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

50F in South Dakota. It's windy so it feels colder.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> What centigrade temperature is the most comfortable, Bolas?



That depends on what you like, whether it's dry or humid, and whether or not there is a breeze.

I like 21-25C


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> That depends on what you like, whether it's dry or humid, and whether or not there is a breeze.
> 
> I like 21-25C



Thanks, TL.  I just needed a general idea since so many DCers use centigrade.  Now, I'll have a better idea if it's good or bad.


----------



## taxlady

It's 3 C and partly cloudy. Going up to 8 tomorrow.

All the snow has melted out of my yard. Yay!


----------



## Alix

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, TL.  I just needed a general idea since so many DCers use centigrade.  Now, I'll have a better idea if it's good or bad.



Zhizara, a quick way to figure out the F equivalent of a C temp is to double and add 30. Its not exact but its usually pretty close. So 20C ~ 70F. 

Its warmer here today too, already 3C and supposed to get up to double digits! WOOHOO! I can see a patch of GRASS in my front yard. OK, its only about 2ft square, but STILL... GRASS not SNOW!!!


----------



## Khax

Raining =(


----------



## taxlady

It's already 9C and going up to 10!


----------



## simonbaker

We are in a warming trnd in South Dakota, 55F & sunny warmer weekend ahead.


----------



## babetoo

54 cloudy and just had a heavy shower. more today and tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been snowing up in the mountains and we've been getting off and on rain showers.  The newspaper says our snowbase is double what ot was last year.  The river is up and we may not have a fire season this year!  Yea!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & rainey, chance for severe weather; hail & damaging winds.


----------



## kadirecipes

Hot, like  always here in Bangkok. puffff


----------



## Jewelrycooktx

Humid hot in low 90's.  I'm not ready for summer yet.


----------



## Alix

Almost 0800 hours, and already above 0! its about 8C (46F) and just a few clouds stringing along the sky. I'm hoping it will be warm and sunny. The birds are already out nagging me to fill the feeders.


----------



## Rocklobster

Supposed to be sunny with cloudy periods today, high of 13 C.  Time to do laundry and get it out on the line.....yipee?


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Supposed to be sunny with cloudy periods today, high of 13 C.  Time to do laundry and get it out on the line.....yipee?



Oh my! I laughed so hard I started a coughing fit. Thank you for the laugh.

I have two excuses - I'm ill and the clothesline isn't up yet.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cool, damp, a bit breezy, and overcast.  Perfect  napping weather!


----------



## babetoo

57 and overcast


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> Oh my! I laughed so hard I started a coughing fit. Thank you for the laugh.
> 
> I have two excuses - I'm ill and the clothesline isn't up yet.


 
I procrastinated enough so I only had to do one load. Between smoking ribs, yardwork and going to check out a house that burnt down in the village last night, I didn`t get much done.


----------



## simonbaker

It's rainey & cold. Sprinkling off & on all day. Good night to see a scary movie.


----------



## Zhizara

84° F, with just enough breeze to keep me from having to turn on the A/C.

It started to get uncomfortably warm this morning, but it clouded over for a while, just keeping the temperature bearable.  Now it's gorgeous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Went produce shopping, was a nicely overcast day.  46F out!


----------



## Barbara L

Our weather was a little different today. Around 70 degrees F was the high. Two big thunderstorms tonight, and a tornado warning.  It is now 58 degrees and nice and calm.


----------



## simonbaker

In SE South Dakota we are in a severe thunderstorm warning. Tornado warnings are predicted around us.


----------



## babetoo

63 degrees and sunny.


----------



## simonbaker

Rainey & cool all day in South Dakota. Overcast & 42F. Looking forward to some sunshine soon!


----------



## Kathleen

It has been rainy and cold.  Today was overcast and cool.  Tomorrow is supposed to hit 80 degrees Fahrenheit.  Then the following day, more rain and cool.


----------



## taxlady

It went up to 16C (61F) and then it rained. It's overcast now and 10C (50C) and it's 22h45 (10:45 PM). It's supposed to rain and go up to 16C again tomorrow. And I'm missing all this "warm" weather 'cause I'm still ill.


----------



## babetoo

66 degrees and sunny. supposed to keep going up in temp. til hits 80 on friday. i am glad, was getting tired of the gloom.


----------



## taxlady

20 C (68 F) and overcast. We had a thunderstorm that woke my husband, early this morning.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> It went up to 16C (61F) and then it rained. It's overcast now and 10C (50C) and it's 22h45 (10:45 PM). It's supposed to rain and go up to 16C again tomorrow. And I'm missing all this "warm" weather 'cause I'm still ill.


 Best wishes on feeling better soon.


----------



## simonbaker

55F &sunny today. It's really cooled off tonight though.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Best wishes on feeling better soon.



Thank you. Me too.


----------



## babetoo

murky sunshine and 67 degrees.


----------



## taxlady

20 C (68 F) and sunny.

These weren't there yesterday


----------



## simonbaker

77F & a beeutifully sunny day in South Dakota. Rain predicted.


----------



## Zhizara

Comfortably cool and sunny.   No a/c today.


----------



## babetoo

morning haze has really not burned off, so murky sun and 64 degrees.


----------



## Zhizara

Beautiful, comfortable, short sleeves and shorts.  Wish it could stay like this all year!


----------



## simonbaker

Rainey day here again in South Dakota. That dirty 4 letter word predicted...snow...for the weekend.


----------



## megamark

Today was amazing in Ohio. We were at 65 degrees and sunny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raining so much I'm going to go look for directions to build an ark.  It's supposed to snow tonight.  Getting a little worrisome about rising waters around here!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Raining so much I'm going to go look for directions to build an ark.  It's supposed to snow tonight.  Getting a little worrisome about rising waters around here!



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Is it a problem every spring?

When I lived in the country one of the annual events was dynamiting the ice in the river in spring. It usually had a good turnout.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Is it a problem every spring?
> 
> When I lived in the country one of the annual events was dynamiting the ice in the river in spring. It usually had a good turnout.


 
It hasn't been lately because the snowpack has been small, but this year it's about twice what it was and we keep getting more snow in the mountains.  Wouldn't be so bad if we weren't famous for our 3 rivers...  We already have a high water table and the extra moisture doesn't really have anywhere to go.  Getting a bit soggy around here.


----------



## simonbaker

39F, cold & rainey here in SE South Dakota. The news is talking about alot of flooding North East of us 40 miles.


----------



## taxlady

3 C (37 F) and clear. Going down to -4C  (25 F)overnight. I wonder if that means the maple syrup will start running again.


----------



## simonbaker

Rainey, sleetey snow in South Dakota. Not much for accumulation.32F cold & yucky.


----------



## chopper

We actually got rain the other night.  Still high fire danger because now we are back to dry and WINDY!  It got into the low 60s today, but didn't feel that warm with the wind!


----------



## Claire

We had an incredibly gusty, windy day yesterday, with rain.  But the wind was something else. Had a hard time convincing Rosebud to do her business outside, and house training has been the least of our problems with her.  I can hardly blame her for not wanting to go out, to the point where I put on my outdoor gear so I could reassure her that I'm not going to leave her (I think she was a puppy put out on the side of the road by some idiot).  But it was a truly miserable day.


----------



## simonbaker

We woke up to an inch of snow on the green grass here in South Dakota. Highs today in the 40'sF.  Looking for some sunshine!


----------



## pacanis

It's windy here. Gotta be gusting over 50. 
How windy is it?
It is so windy that it was lifting the coffee out of my mug this morning when I was outside.
It is so windy that it blew my sand filled bird bath over.
It is so windy that it tore a downspout loose from my house.
There was a cool rainbow right across from my house though.
It is so windy that I'm sure it would have blown any pot of gold away.


----------



## taxlady

Claire, Simon, and Pacanis: I think it's the same weather system that is predicted to move to Quebec this afternoon. We have a rain warning - expecting winds and 30-40 mm (1.18-1.57 inches) of rain today. Further north and at higher elevations they are expecting snow and even heavy snow.

Right now: 2C, barely above freezing, and overcast.

I want Spring.


----------



## Loraco

High 96 low 63 and sunny! Yes my kind of weather


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Claire, Simon, and Pacanis: I think it's the same weather system that is predicted to move to Quebec this afternoon. We have a rain warning - expecting winds and 30-40 mm (1.18-1.57 inches) of rain today. Further north and at higher elevations they are expecting snow and even heavy snow.
> 
> Right now: 2C, barely above freezing, and overcast.
> 
> I want Spring.


It's about noon here now & almost all the snow is gone already...I wish the same for you that the snow won't last long.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> It's about noon here now & almost all the snow is gone already...I wish the same for you that the snow won't last long.



Thanks, but *I*'m not expecting snow - that's for further north and at higher altitude than me, thank goodness.


----------



## pacanis

Apparently it's further south of you too, TL.
It just started snowing here


----------



## babetoo

overcast all day . roughly 63 degrees


----------



## simonbaker

Some sunshine would be really therapeutic in South Dakota. Rainey, sleetey & smowey all day. It melts as soon as it hits the ground. The overcast skies makes it feel so glum...42F.  A ray of sunshine would improve moods considerably.


----------



## babetoo

overcast and just a bit chilly. though it is warming up a lot since early a.m.


----------



## simonbaker

Cold, rainey & overcast. 37F wishing for some sunshine.


----------



## LPBeier

You know the next challenge topic "The Four Seasons"?  Well that is what we had today.  It was beautifully sunny and crisp, then turned warm.  Then I heard the thunder, saw the black clouds and we got hail, which then turned into rain which was followed by a bit of sun!


----------



## babetoo

high 60's with murky sunshine.


----------



## Zhizara

88F wind S14.  Had to start running the a/c early today.  Mixed clouds streaky, popcorn, and wispy.  Pretty, but too hot.


----------



## nana2

Stormy and rainy today. It has stopped for a while, but for the next seven days, it is predicted to be stormy. I am so ready for the nice warm weather.


----------



## simonbaker

Its a cool 50F in South Dakota today.


----------



## nana2

We did not make it to the 50's today in northern In


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 65


----------



## taxlady

4C (39F), feels like -2C (28F) with drizzle. I want warmer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have no idea, aside from wandering ar ound the apartment, I haven't even tried to look outside.


----------



## Zhizara

How's Shrek tonight?  Sleeping, I hope.  You had a frustrating day.  Put your feet up and have a glass of wine.  Unwind for awhile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> How's Shrek tonight? Sleeping, I hope. You had a frustrating day. Put your feet up and have a glass of wine. Unwind for awhile.


 
He's finally slowing down.  Tomorrow he only gets one pain pill at a time, along with a Tylenol.  He has to be off the pain pills by Tuesday or I won't be able to go to work!  I'm hoping a good back rub (for him) and he'll be out for the night.


----------



## Katie H

Right now it's extremely gloomy and about 70F.  Yesterday was more of the same, except rain and winds.

The town where Buck and I lived was hit by a tornado yesterday and much of the downtown area has been leveled.  No one was injured, but it's a mess as most of the brick buildings on Front Street (the main street) were/are over 100-years-old.  A good portion of them are totally gone after this storm.  Buck and I had our business in one of those buildings and, boy, am I glad I closed the business and don't have to worry about those kinds of headaches.  

It's been a wild and crazy spring here this year.  I'm ready for some mundane quiet weather.


----------



## simonbaker

For Easter yesterday it was a beautiful day in SW Minnesota. Came home today to South Dakota & it's overcast, cold & windy. Mother Nature is just teasing us.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and in 70's


----------



## simonbaker

Really missing the sunshine here in South Dakota. 50F, breezey, overcast & rainey all day off & on.


----------



## taxlady

Thunder, lighting, and rain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cloudy and cool, hope it stays that way through Saturday...I have a 10k to walk for the YMCA.


----------



## Selkie

Wet... wet... and more wet!!!   Oh, and having to listen to the occasional tornado warning siren go off.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My area has a mediterranean climate, ocean breezes, normally temperatures between 40F and 80F year around. This time of year we get what is called "night and morning low clouds" but by 10:00am the gloom is gone and the sun is shining. One of my cars is a convertible, and I usually put the top down in April and leave it down until November, and sometimes into December. I am purposely NOT saying exactly where I live because we don't need any more people here, honest!


----------



## babetoo

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My area has a mediterranean climate, ocean breezes, normally temperatures between 40F and 80F year around. This time of year we get what is called "night and morning low clouds" but by 10:00am the gloom is gone and the sun is shining. One of my cars is a convertible, and I usually put the top down in April and leave it down until November, and sometimes into December. I am purposely NOT saying exactly where I live because we don't need any more people here, honest!


 

i love where you live. i have stayed in that very hotel. whenever i can i take a trip. love the afternoon theater. like to go off the beaten track and find lovely places to eat. last one was greek food, and dinner got you a seat for the comedy show in the next room. i saw phantom in your town, well done. now you have to admit it does get windy. lol


----------



## babetoo

it is sunny and 80 here today. just a tad warm. makes me lazy.


----------



## roadfix

babetoo said:


> i love where you live. i have stayed in that very hotel. whenever i can i take a trip. love the afternoon theater. like to go off the beaten track and find lovely places to eat. last one was greek food, and dinner got you a seat for the comedy show in the next room. i saw phantom in your town, well done. now you have to admit it does get windy. lol


Now you've got me searching where this place is.....lol..


----------



## callie

I awoke to a foot of heavy, wet snow covering everything and a temperature of 12 degrees!


----------



## simonbaker

We finally got some sunshine today here in South Dakota. 56F & really, really windy.


----------



## Andy M.

Finally a warm day!  We had temperatures near  80º F. today.  This has been a chilly Spring so far.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I really need it to stay cloudy and cool until Sunday...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Really freaky, no rain for about 3 wks, 23c last weekend last night we had a frost which appears to have done for my courgettes, 07.00am the sun came up with not a cloud in the sky temp forecast for today is 19c


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Same as yesterday, which will be the same tomorrow. Ask me again in November.


----------



## Littlechef

We are in the middle of a severe thunder storm right now with temps in the low 60's.  My heart goes out to folks in the south east who were ravaged by deadly tornadoes.


----------



## Andy M.

We're having sprinkles and extreme humidity.  Thunderstorms are forecast for later.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 81 degrees


----------



## Zhizara

Finally, a cooler day.  74°F wind NW 15.  No a/c today.


----------



## simonbaker

Beau,tiful & sunny, 62F with a light breeze.


----------



## olivemaker

*Reply to what's the weather like?*

I am new to registering on a forum and am so pleased to find a question that I can answer to test whether I am doing this correctly? The weather in Cape Town is getting colder and winter is approaching - that means are midday temperature is about 16 degrees. Bye for now,


----------



## Somebunny

Welcome Olivemaker!


----------



## babetoo

71 degrees and sunny


----------



## Andy M.

A nice dry sunny day with temperatures in the 70s.


----------



## simonbaker

A beautiful sunny day in South Dakota 63F with a light breeze.


----------



## Zhizara

Perfect!  76F wind E14.  No clouds.  No a/c needed.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

olivemaker said:


> I am new to registering on a forum and am so pleased to find a question that I can answer to test whether I am doing this correctly? The weather in Cape Town is getting colder and winter is approaching - that means are midday temperature is about 16 degrees. Bye for now,


Olive you live in one of the most beautiful places I have visited


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Same as yesterday, which will be the same tomorrow. Ask me again in November.


you hibernate?


----------



## NAchef

SNOW!!!!!! Yucky!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

34F...overcast...perfect day for a long walk!


----------



## simonbaker

58F with a chilly breeze. It feels great to have the sunshine!


----------



## simonbaker

olivemaker said:


> I am new to registering on a forum and am so pleased to find a question that I can answer to test whether I am doing this correctly? The weather in Cape Town is getting colder and winter is approaching - that means are midday temperature is about 16 degrees. Bye for now,


Cape Town....Boston?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 34F and overcast when my race started this morning, it started raining partway through and then sleet and snow.  I was dripping wet when I fininshed.  I'm so glad I wore a waterproof jacket, I had actually picked it because it had fleece inside for some warmth.


----------



## Zhizara

How long did it take you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> How long did it take you?


 
1 hour and 50 minutes.  I walked it, no running or jogging.


----------



## babetoo

sunny, just a bit windy and 80 degrees,.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

babetoo said:


> sunny, just a bit windy and 80 degrees,.


I get like that in the heat its the high pressure.


----------



## luvs

mild. bright & mild.


----------



## DaveSoMD

It is sunny and warm. Nice change from the predicted overcast and rain.  So I'm taking advantage of my day off and the weather to get my tomatoes planted.


----------



## babetoo

just a bit intense today. currently 88 degrees. very very windy coming from the east. a sana anna we call em here.


----------



## Jewelrycooktx

Drizzly, 50 deg outside, humid. Total suprise for central Texas.


----------



## simonbaker

55F but it feels cold here in South Dakota.Windy.The sun is shining....One can never decide to wear a spring jacket or warm fleece coat.


----------



## Katie H

Miserable.  Cool for this time of the year, not even 50F.  We're also having severe rains, which have resulted in unprecedented flooding.  Many areas are being evacuated and the U.S. Corps of Engineers is getting ready to blow a hole in a levy to relieve pressure on already flooded areas.

We've been getting 2-4 inches of rain a day for days and days.  The flood gates were put into the floodwall in Paducah and, now, the water is about to go OVER the wall.  They're beginning to evacuate downtown Paducah.  The gazebo where Glenn and I were married will be under water.

It's a mess here and so sad.


----------



## simonbaker

Katie H said:


> Miserable. Cool for this time of the year, not even 50F. We're also having severe rains, which have resulted in unprecedented flooding. Many areas are being evacuated and the U.S. Corps of Engineers is getting ready to blow a hole in a levy to relieve pressure on already flooded areas.
> 
> We've been getting 2-4 inches of rain a day for days and days. The flood gates were put into the floodwall in Paducah and, now, the water is about to go OVER the wall. They're beginning to evacuate downtown Paducah. The gazebo where Glenn and I were married will be under water.
> 
> It's a mess here and so sad.


I am so sorry to hear about your bad fortune. We will keep you & your family in our prayers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Odd color in the sky, I think they call it, "Blue" and there is this really bright light, not sure what it is, much brighter than the Moon.  70F...wow...


----------



## babetoo

the sunshine is blinding and it is 93 degrees. tis a bit warm for me. all the ceiling fans going and windows are open. trying to stay cool.


----------



## simonbaker

A beautiful 60F here in South Dakota. Light breeze & sunny.


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast, cool and breezy.  Nice!


----------



## babetoo

wow this thread has been ignored for awhile. 

it is 86 degrees here and will go higher. even with the air, i am warm. oh well, it is summer after all.


----------



## simonbaker

95F & VERY HUMID here in South Dakota.    Severe thunderstorm warnings predicted with possibility of tornado's, it's moving NE into Minnesota.


----------



## Zhizara

I wondered where this went.  Mid to upper 90s every day.  NO breeze.  Some rain showers with about 5 minutes of breeze.  YUCK!


----------



## tinlizzie

Our afternoon temperatures are hovering around 90F+.  My backyard rain gauge showed more than 10" in the past week starting June 24.  Rainy season is definitely here.  We joke about it being Monsoon season here in south Florida, but I was wondering about our DC friends in India -- how many inches in a week would fall in a real Monsoon season?    From what I read on Wikipedia, the time of year is approximately the same as ours.


----------



## simonbaker

Nice cool breeze here in SE South Dakota this morning.  65F.


----------



## Zhizara

It's early yet, so I  have the windows open and the front door propped open with a shoe.  I know I'll have to run the A/C, but will stall as long as possible.

The heat would be easier to bear if there were at least a little breeze, but strangely enough there hasn't been much for about a month.  I say strangely because living so near the Gulf of Mexico again, as I have for much of my life, I'm used to there being a breeze most of the time.


----------



## .lavieenrose.

It's just about 12:30 here and it's sunny and 76 with a slight breeze, beautiful and perfect. I love days like these. Just wish I didn't have to work!!


----------



## Snip 13

Cold, colder, darn cold, windy darnit! Lol! Not so nice


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hot!!!!! It takes your breath away. Suppose to be 99* today...(In the shade)


----------



## Barbara L

This is South Carolina's 36th (possibly 35th?) day in a row with a high of over 90. It has been hot, humid, and miserable. It is supposed to be 95 today and close to 100 tomorrow and the 4th. We have A/C, but the sun still blazes through the house and heats us up at times. Nothing like outside though.


----------



## babetoo

it is 86 here at eleven am. mid 90's predicated.


----------



## CookingMamaof2

mid 80s, humid, and cloudy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

70°F
Clear
Wind: SW at 8 mph
Humidity: 73%


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Cold, colder, darn cold, windy darnit! Lol! Not so nice



My kind of weather!  

Hot today, miserable...distressing.


----------



## roadfix

I've had so much beer I can't feel the heat.... And I'm standing next to 2 cookers cooking outside right now.


----------



## Zhizara

The temperature hit 101 today!


----------



## callie

Hot, hot, hot - for us anyway.  I saw the deck thermometer at 80 degrees this afternoon.  We have many cottonwood trees around us that are dropping cotton.  It looks like it is snowing outside.  Plays havoc with allergies!  But!!!!  I'm not complaining.  It will be winter again soon. sigh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> I've had so much beer I can't feel the heat.... And I'm standing next to 2 cookers cooking outside right now.




Broiled Roadfix...


----------



## cara

autumn is already here... wind, rain.. want summer back!


----------



## babetoo

starting to cool off a bit, it is only 81, lol. was 91 earlier. same predicted for all of next week. i am so glad i have air conditioning. do have to go out and water , the plants are drying out so fast.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The same as the last time you asked, and it will most likely remain the same until around Thanksgiving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sweat soaked, stinky and miserable...and that is inside.


----------



## busyfingers

Here in Southern Ontario, sometimes referred to as "The Banana Belt" at 10AM, the temperature is 75F and will reach 80F and thankfully it is not humid.

Yesterday we went on a day trip to Long Point, Turkey Point, and ended up at Port Dover for supper at the Erie Beach Hotel. The halibut was delicious. These places are all along the coast of Lake Erie, in Norfolk County Ontario.

Have a great day fellow DC'ers where ever you are.


----------



## .lavieenrose.

11 am here, 79° supposed to get up to 86°, and it's sunny. Should be a perfect 4th!


----------



## Selkie

72 and raining.


----------



## babetoo

hot hot gonna be 91. 85 right now.


----------



## tinlizzie

Right now, 92F with thunderstorms later today.  I think Humidity hired a lobbyist -- the weatherguesser now seems to blame sticky & uncomfortable on the high Dew Point.


----------



## Zhizara

95° no breeze.


----------



## LPBeier

Just nice - not too hot or cool, slight breeze and very sunny.  Perfect West Coast weather!


----------



## the.muffin.lady

In the 90s today, hot and sunny!


----------



## Selkie

91 degrees, 43% humidity, slight breeze and 30% chance of thunderstorms later this evening.


----------



## babetoo

90 degrees and humid. a.c. is really working hard.


----------



## Zhizara

Thunder and lightening!  Opened the windows and the front door to air the apt. out.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Just nice - not too hot or cool, slight breeze and very sunny.  Perfect West Coast weather!



Okay, it is now officially "too hot".


----------



## Zhizara

After a short rain, back to hot and muggy; and back to a/c.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

95, muggy, miserable...I want winter back...


----------



## babetoo

hotter than the hinges of he$%  87 at four p.m.


----------



## chopper

Rain here!!!  Yea!  Lots of thunder and lightning too!


----------



## CWS4322

Hot and humid--30 degrees C, with the humidex it feels like 35. No breeze. We've had two thunderstorms today (power was out for a few hours) and looks as if we are going to get another one. I've got the a/c in the bedroom on and am getting ready to go to bed soon so I can be at work at 4.


----------



## babetoo

it is still hot at six pm, 83 degrees. going out to water flowers.


----------



## Zhizara

I usually open up the windows for a little while in the evening to air out, but it's already 8:30 and they are still open.  Pleasantly comfortable for a change.  I hope it's an indication of milder weather.

New Orleans weather is strange in that usually in the midst of a blistering hot summer, there will be a day or so of pleasantly cool weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The weather is out side, I'm inside in front of a fan.


----------



## Zhizara

Windows are still open and it's still comfortable.


----------



## Selkie

5:24 a.m. - 72 degrees and a slight breeze but humid.


----------



## babetoo

87 degrees at eleven thirty a.m. wish there was at least a breeze. air is on so should cool off in the house soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hot and humid!

Gotta run for shelter, gotta run for shade
Kool and the gang!


----------



## simonbaker

Hot & Humid here in SE South Dakota
98F  A/C on constantly


----------



## babetoo

i don't think it was as hot today as it has been. 75 at six p.m.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful early morning, warming up towards noon, I finally overheated by noonthirty.   It was a good day and I got 6 miles in, no emergencies, just a little first aid and the party after was fun.


----------



## Selkie

It's not even 5:00 a.m. yet and it's *88 degrees!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I hate summer*! I always have. Give me late fall or early spring any day!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hot and humid with a slight breeze.  Mid 90's today!

Hot child in the city
Runnin wild and lookin pretty

Nick Gilder


----------



## radhuni

Very humid and hot and uncomfortable.


----------



## simonbaker

83F & hot in South Dakota. There is a slight breeze which helps. I also look forward to the cool fall days & evenings. Give me spring or fall over a hot summer any day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot, I want the AC put in the window...I just checked the storage unit, there are no box fans.  I need to go get a couple to draw cool air in and hot air out.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hit mid 90's, humid.

Breeze like  dragon breath.

The locust are singing.

A thunderstorm is on the way!


----------



## babetoo

78 degrees. a bit of relief from heat, humidity is high though.


----------



## Zhizara

91+ degrees, no breeze at all.  Thank heavens for a/c!  I can run it for 20 minutes or so and turn it off for several hours at a time.  Keeps the electric bill down.


----------



## SherryDAmore

150 miles from the Canadian border: 94 freekin' degrees......


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

70°F
Partly Cloudy
Wind: W at 16 mph
Humidity: 71%

The humidity is killing me, but the 16 mph breeze is kinda nice.


----------



## bakechef

It's about 9pm and still 91 degrees.

Had to go to a funeral for my partner's grandma today.  This meant long sleeves and long pants.  We had the service inside the church where it was pleasantly cool, but had to go outside to the columbarium for the inurnment (placing the urn in the wall).  It was around 100 degrees at 2 in the afternoon, and the columbarium was in the direct sun, it was quite intense, no shade, no breeze.  

It is supposed to be hotter the next two days before it cools down into the low 90's maybe even the 80's.

I run a/c in the house and in the car, I don't like to sweat.


----------



## Katie H

Hotter than the Hinges of Hell there the last couple of days.  It was about 114F today and the humidity was way more than I can describe.  It was HOT!  More of the same is predicted for the next several days.

When we get up in the mornings and open the door, the air hits us like a heavy wall.  The air is so thick you can cut it with a machete.  It's amazing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Hotter than the Hinges of Hell there the last couple of days.  It was about 114F today and the humidity was way more than I can describe.  It was HOT!  More of the same is predicted for the next several days.
> 
> When we get up in the mornings and open the door, the air hits us like a heavy wall.  The air is so thick you can cut it with a machete.  It's amazing.




Sounds like my living room right now...


----------



## PattY1

Hot, Humid and bad air quality warnings. I just got a notification on my phone warning a bad thunder storm. That is probably why the deer were out feeding in the back before dark.


----------



## simonbaker

Sounds like it's been hotter than hot all over...but,....it sure beats shoveling snow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'd rather shovel snow...


----------



## babetoo

63 but it is still sticky


----------



## Selkie

6:00 a.m.: 82 degrees, 52% humidity, calm wind, clear skies.

_SimonBaker, "Sounds like it's been hotter than hot all over...but,....it sure beats shoveling snow"

PrincessFiona60, "I'd rather shovel snow..."_

Me too!


----------



## Zhizara

It's actually nice out right now.  I've got the windows and door open for airing out.

Once the sun get's all the way up it'll get warmer, but I figure I've got at least an hour, maybe longer.

Shopping this morning from 10-12, so I'll probably leave it open again then.


----------



## simonbaker

Raining this morning in SE South Dakota. It has cooled it off nicely. 78F temp.'s predicted today.


----------



## justplainbill

It's so damp / humid that it's tough to light a match from a paper matchbook.  Now I understand why Army rations came with a book of damp proof matches.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It is about 72 right now. Wish it would stay that way.


----------



## Zhizara

I made it until 8:30 a.m. before having to close up and turn on the a/c.  It's 88° already.


----------



## buckytom

it's supposed to get to 96 today, and i have to weed the garden.


----------



## pacanis

It's cooler here than it was yesterday. Yesterday it was at least 90 at one point, but very muggy for being sunny. They called for severe thunderstorms last night and it got windy with the front moving in and clouded over. Today it is still windy and cloudy, no thunderstorm. It's supposed to be sunny. Not sure if it's ever going to rain or not, so have no idea what the day will hold in store for me.
I already weeded (somewhat). Lots of crabgrass coming up in my flower gardens already. Which I guess means it's been dry.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd rather shovel snow...


 
I'll pretend I didn't read this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'll pretend I didn't read this.



I never wish for warmer weather...the drifts could be 15 feet deep and the windchill -50 and I will still never wish for Summer to come along.  This heat is wiping me out.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hot, mid 80's, cold front moving through so we are getting a nice breeze and the humidity is dropping.  It is very dry here.  We need some rain and sun to bring on the sweet corn.  None to be had, not even pirate corn!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never wish for warmer weather...the drifts could be 15 feet deep and the windchill -50 and I will still never wish for Summer to come along. This heat is wiping me out.


 
Every time the heat wipes me out I think of shoveling all that snow every winter.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Ninety-six & climbing.  Heat index today is supposed to reach 106.

Going outside to do regular chores is like embarking on the Bataan Death March.


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never wish for warmer weather...the drifts could be 15 feet deep and the windchill -50 and I will still never wish for Summer to come along.  This heat is wiping me out.



I feel the same way.


----------



## bakechef

I hate snow so much that I will put up a few months of hot, in exchange for 9 months of mild weather.

Growing up in Maine, I got my fill of shoving snow.  Right after I moved out my parents bought a snow blower, LOL!


----------



## justplainbill

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never wish for warmer weather...the drifts could be 15 feet deep and the windchill -50 and I will still never wish for Summer to come along.  This heat is wiping me out.


I'm with you, Princess. With a 4 wheel drive, a snowmobile, good pair of boots and a community without sidewalks and shoveling ordinances; snow and some warm clothes sure beats sweltering heat. Heat and humidity is great for bugs, snakes, mildew and unfortunately some pretty nice veggies.


----------



## pacanis

bakechef said:


> I hate snow so much that I will put up a few months of hot, in exchange for 9 months of mild weather.
> 
> Growing up in Maine, I got my fill of shoving snow. Right after I moved out my parents bought a snow blower, LOL!


 
I move so much snow I've got *THREE* snowblowers! They all have a specific purpose. And *FIVE* snow shovels, so I have one to get out each door!
And I'm always snowblowing and shoveling uphill! Both ways!


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast most of the day in SE South Dakota.  Stayed around 77F all day. Very tolerable.


----------



## Katie H

Katie H said:


> Hotter than the Hinges of Hell there the last couple of days.  It was about 114F today and the humidity was way more than I can describe.  It was HOT!  More of the same is predicted for the next several days.
> 
> When we get up in the mornings and open the door, the air hits us like a heavy wall.  The air is so thick you can cut it with a machete.  It's amazing.



For today...what I said above...................only hotter!  Ugh!!!


----------



## chopper

Right now there is a cool breeze blowing the hot air out of the house. Should be nice and cool for sleeping tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was so miserable hot today at work, I volunteered to inventory the walk in freezer and fridge in the cafeteria.  PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Selkie

5:50 a.m. in Northern Arkansas - After a night of thunderstorms it's 72 degrees, 100% humidity, scattered clouds and no wind.


----------



## bakechef

it was still 89 degrees at 10pm last night.  Supposed to be 90 tomorrow and 86 the next day, I may need to put on a coat, LOL.  It's been a while since it was below 90 during the day.

80 at 6:30am


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up this morning to a beautiful 60F here in SE South Dakota. Nice cool breeze.  They say chance of rain but there's a beautful blue sky.


----------



## babetoo

hot


----------



## simonbaker

Tolerable 68F all day. It's overcast now & should rain any minute.


----------



## Zhizara

Windows open, airing out.  Tolerable for a while at least.  If there were just a little breeze I could probably leave it like this all night. *fingers crossed*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot this morning when I rode my bike (Without falling off!) to work, overcast with thunderstorms and a downpour when I rode it home...guess what doesn't have fenders...


----------



## Selkie

5:00 a.m. - 77 degrees, 93% humidity, a light breeze from the south, broken clouds, and thunderstorms in the area.


----------



## justplainbill

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hot this morning when I rode my bike (Without falling off!) to work, overcast with thunderstorms and a downpour when I rode it home...guess what doesn't have fenders...


Maybe you should treat yourself to a pair- 
Nashbar - Welcome!

And perhaps a cape! - 
http://www.campmor.com/bicycle-cape-1.shtml


----------



## justplainbill

Pretty nice:
67F, dewpoint 57F, wind NNE @ 5 - 10mph, barometer 29.9 and rising


----------



## Zhizara

83° headed for 94° Not the slightest breeze.  Come on autumn.  I too love fall and spring for the days at a time of open windows.  I hate sweating!


----------



## simonbaker

Dreary, overcast & humid in SE South Dakota.  86F with an extremely humid weekend predicted.  Electrical thunderstorm last night. Everyone got at least 3" of rain in a short time.  It feels like we are living in a greenhouse.


----------



## bakechef

Mid 80s today absolutely beautiful!  Amazing how good a 15 degree drop feels


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> Maybe you should treat yourself to a pair-
> Nashbar - Welcome!
> 
> And perhaps a cape! -
> Log House Designs Bicycle Cape, 50258 | Clothing | Cycling | GEAR | items from Campmor.



Thanks, Bill...cured it, drove the car today...it didn't rain!


----------



## Selkie

5:15 a.m. - 74 degrees, 93% humidity, calm, clear skies.


----------



## Zhizara

79.5° 8:30 a.m.  High is forecast for 90° with thunderstorms.  I've got the windows open for now.  I'm hoping I can keep them open most of the day.


----------



## Timothy

*83F on second day of broken air-conditioning*

I usually don't think that 83F is very hot. That's because I can take breaks from working outside and cool off in the house with the air-conditioning.

Yesterday, the A/C went out. It's 2:30pm and the A/C repair guy finally called and said he'd be here in about 20 minutes. Yeah!

The bedroom has a little window unit that has kept me from being completely cooked, but eating has been cold food only for two days. If he gets it running this afternoon, I'm going to get some rock crab and munch out on it tonight with a big salad!

Fingers and toes are crossed for luck!


----------



## babetoo

very pleasant day. didn't need the a.c. windows and doors open wide. ceiling fans on though. 67 right now. i don't think it got much over 75 during hottest part of day. i love so. california


----------



## simonbaker

96F & miserably humid & hot in SE South Dakota. Heat indexes in the triple didgets. More of the same expected for the next 5 days.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It just started to rain, it sounds so good. Going to be in the 90's all next week. UGH!


----------



## chopper

It's 9:18 pm and a beautiful evening. The weatherman said that it will still be 70F at midnight. We are sitting on the deck.  We watched the sunset earlier. It was a beautiful red. "red sky at night, sailor's delight!"


----------



## Selkie

5:00 a.m. - 77 degrees, 93% humidity, clear skies, slight southern breeze.


----------



## Zhizara

The weather report says it's 79° but when I tried opening the windows, the air was hot and heavy.  94% humidity!  Thunderstorms are forecast for the next 5 days, maybe some relief there.


----------



## simonbaker

85F & already very, very  humid & it's not even noon yet in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Timothy

*St. Augustine, Florida, USA*

Cloudy, 83F, Wind; from the east-northeast at 11 mph
Pressure; 30.02 in Hg and steady.
Air Humidity 82% and UV index at 5 (Moderate)
Visibility is at 5 miles
Currently, it feels like 92F
The Dew point is 77F
Chance of rain; 50%
Sunrise; 06:35 (6:35am)
Sunset 20:28 (8:28 pm)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

57 degrees and Thunderstorms anticipated.  My umbrella is in the car...so are my rain boots.


----------



## babetoo

it is 67 at 8pm. only had air on for about two hours. was 81 degrees in my house.


----------



## chopper

Hot day today. It is 10:30 p.m. and it is calm and 78 degrees!  We are sitting out on the deck. Lots of stars showing tonight!  Beautiful!


----------



## TATTRAT

I have bowed to, thanked, given praise to, and pretty much done everything short of sacrificing a small animal to the Humidity Gods, but weather has been so nice the past couple of days here in NOVA. 

It is all supposed to go down hill by Wednesday though. . . damned Summer.


----------



## Selkie

4:00 a.m. - 78 degrees, 87% humidity, no wind, partly cloudy.


----------



## simonbaker

80F at 9 am here in SE South Dakota.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

60 degrees at 10 am in Missoula, sun is shining.  The cats are in the window charging their solar batteries.


----------



## Zhizara

88° and rainy with no breeze at all.  Yuck!


----------



## Dawgluver

Ours here in Iowa is similar to Simonbaker's.  Thermometer shows 89, and it's to get to mid 90’s with heat index in the 100's, no rain or relief in sight.


----------



## babetoo

67 degrees, bright sunshine. supposed to be 80 , it might make it. a lot of the time about 3:30 in the afternoon, it gets really hot . have to turn the air on for a short while.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

91 degrees...too hot!!!!!!


----------



## bakechef

I'm in Maine right now and it has been in the 80's feels great to me, but everyone here is going on about how hot it is.  I had forgotten what it is like to be a Mainer in the summer, this feels really hot to them!


----------



## simonbaker

Real humid all day in S.D.       It's 87 now at 8 p.m. Hope it cools down soon.


----------



## LPBeier

We had a little bit of sun today after yesterday's all day rain and evening of thunder and lightning.  They are saying we had our summer....two days last week.  Showers and clouds are the main things to look forward to into the first week of August.


----------



## babetoo

still 67 and it humid. ceiling fan should do the trick in the bedroom,though.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 5 a.m. and raining with thunder and lightening.  I've got the windows closed and the a/c running for now because the rain is blowing towards the windows and it's stuffy inside.


----------



## Selkie

5:30 - 74 degrees, 93% humidity, wind is calm, clear skies.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 7:30 a.m. in S.D.   It's 80 & humid already.


----------



## Zhizara

I've opened up the windows, but even at 76° the humidity is 94% and there isn't a breath of wind.  I'll probably have to run the a/c just to get it feeling comfortable.


----------



## SherryDAmore

It's 79, raining and overcast, 85 % humidity, and an expected high of 91.  Makes me long for the San Joaquin Valley


----------



## Zhizara

Still holding at 76°, but humidity is up to 95% and no breeze.  I tried the windows open, but it was too uncomfortable.  The forecast is for a high of 90°.

Fortunately, this apartment holds the cooler a/c temperature so I only have to run it for 20 minutes or so, then turn it off for a couple of hours.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 97, with a heat index of 109.  Hooray for working A/C!


----------



## babetoo

67 degrees, but was 82 in my house a short while ago. air is on and the meter is spinning.


----------



## Dawgluver

We made it to 100, with a heat index of 111.  Did we win anything?


----------



## simonbaker

Incredibily hot & humid.  104 temp. with a 115 heat index.  We are all melting in S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Incredibily hot & humid.  104 temp. with a 115 heat index.  We are all melting in S.D.



Dang, SB, you win!   Gotta love the Midwest.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Dang, SB, you win! Gotta love the Midwest.


This is one I don't want to win.  Here's to cooler temperatures...maybe by thursday?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

73F and sunny with a few clouds


----------



## PrincessFiona60

100 degrees today and it was quite humid, I opened the windows and a trout swam through...


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 100 degrees today and it was quite humid, I opened the windows and a trout swan through...


 lol  lol  lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I finally figured out why you shower in the summer...so you smell like fresh sweat.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I finally figured out why you shower in the summer...so you smell like fresh sweat.



Or trout.

Following  a shower, went to the subdivision pool.  While I was there, had 4 teens,  a 20 minute respite when they got hungry,  then 3 families, 4 elementary kids, 8 toddlers, 3 chatty moms.  And a partridge in a pear tree.  Took another shower when I got home.

Much prefer the smell of fresh sweat!


----------



## Selkie

3:30 a.m. - 77 degrees, 76% humidity, calm wind, clear skies.


----------



## Zhizara

77° and calm, but with 94% humidity, I'm not even going to try opening windows.  It's still comfortable from running the a/c before bedtime (10 p.m.)


----------



## tinlizzie

About 7:30 AM - 75F with 81 per cent humidity.  Showers again today; temps in the 90's.  Ho hum.

This is a really wicked heat wave marching across the country.  I recall a long time ago that the heat killed lots of chickens in Texas during an especially hot summer.  Haven't heard of that happening anywhere, but farm animals must be suffering, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm dressing for work and about to find out.


----------



## Aunt Bea

mid 80's, slight humidity, no breeze.  The talking heads say that Thursday will be over 100 with high humidity.  The talking heads get so frantic about the heat it makes it seem much worse.  I do feel for the folks that work outdoors it will be a rough week.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 97, with a heat index of 109-115.  Where we recently came back from in Mexico, they have a heat index of 95, with a beautiful ocean in which to cool off.   I want to go back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot and muggy, T-storms all day long and then the sun came out.   AUUUGHHHHH!


----------



## Steve Kroll

It's 11:00 PM and 91 degrees. Ridiculous hot.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 107 In S.D. I am sure the heat index is off the charts.  On the news tonight several farmers & ranchers in the area have lost several head of cattle due to the extreme heat. They say each animal is worth at least $1,500.  One guy lost 150 head.  Times are tough for many.
They say it's suppossed to "cool down" to 90 thursday.


----------



## Somebunny

I feel so bad for those of you experiencing the extreme heat.  We are not having summer this year :-( so it is hard to relate, but I do hope that things cool off for you soon.


----------



## buckytom

it's so hot and disgusting here in nyc, even at 1am, that you can just _feel _the air and there's not even a slight breeze.


----------



## Selkie

3:45 a.m. - 75 degrees, 79% humidity, calm wind, partly cloudy.
_*
Expected to reach 100 degrees today (110 heat index).*_


----------



## babetoo

90 degrees


----------



## Dawgluver

102, with a heat index around 120.  Yech.


----------



## Andy M.

Hot and humid.


----------



## Zhizara

94° negligible wind.


----------



## Dawgluver

The guy on the local news is baking Snickerdoodles on the dash of his car.  The package said to preheat oven to 350.  They're almost done...


----------



## simonbaker

It actually went down to 92 today.


----------



## PattY1

View attachment 11579


----------



## Dawgluver

PattY1 said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11579"/>



Gotta love Maxine!


----------



## Saphellae

It was 46 here today with the humidity of 83%.. which is 114 F.. yuckkkk!  And the temp is not going down much tonight.  Tomorrow, 43...or 109 F.  

No breeze.  Just hot and sticky. This is like, sweat while you're sitting in front of a fan weather.

I'm going to sleep with a giant freezie on my stomach tonight.


----------



## CWS4322

Saphelle--a trick of friend of mine from Greece used to do when it was like this was to put her pillows in the freezer in the morning so they were cold when she went to bed. 

I concur--this has definitely been a three-shower day.


----------



## Saphellae

LOL - that would be a great idea on another forum CWS, however, I suspect most of us foodies have full freezers!  At least I do !

Now, a freezer for the bed... ohhhh....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 75 degrees out, little breeze.  I was able to get an ISOCool mattress pad and pillows when we got the new mattress.  They help with the night sweats.


----------



## TATTRAT

12:46

86Degrees

100 Humidity.

I took a shower after work at 4PM, and my hair is still wet.


----------



## Selkie

3:00 a.m. - 81 degrees, 64% humidity, wind calm, clear skies.

*Expected high today of 100+.*


----------



## DaveSoMD

77 degrees and 90% humidity.... UGH!


----------



## Zhizara

I had the windows open while running up and downstairs doing laundry, but the a/c is on now.  It says low 90s with 85% humidity, but with no breeze it's sweaty weather.  

I'll be able to open it up again while I go shopping at 11 a.m.  I've been keeping the electric bill down by only running the a/c for 20 minutes or so at a time.  

Most days I won't have to turn it back on for a couple of hours, but some days lately. I've been hard pressed to wait even one hour.


----------



## ChefJune

Hazy, Hot, Humid and steadily getting hazier, hotter and more humid. 

And not a swimming pool in sight.


----------



## Rocklobster

They are calling for record breaking heat here in the Ottawa Valley today. I just hope we don't get a storm like we did last sunday. Knocked power out for a whole day. Scary stuff, too. Blew a massive stage down at a music festival in Ottawa, while the band Cheap Trick was playing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We hit 100 today with a heat index of 110 to 112 depending on the source of the data.  It has been breezy so it is not as bad as it could be.

This whole heat dome thing reminds me of an episode of the Twilight Zone called The Midnight Sun.


----------



## babetoo

still hot and sunny. hate to fire up the oven but need to bake a cake .


----------



## Dawgluver

Not quite as hot as it has been, but still a HI over 100.  Unfortunately, the pool felt like a big warm bathtub.  Not even remotely refreshing.


----------



## Rocklobster

Too hot to do anything here. Shoot! And here I was so looking forward to working hard today. Now, all I have to do is sit around and drink cold beer. Life sucks!


----------



## CWS4322

It is 34C with the humidex, it feels like 45. I'm sticky, grumpy, stinky (and I've taken 2 cool showers already today). I am really fighting the urge to turn on the portable room A/C...trying to hold out until TOU rates drop to the lowest rate for the day at 7:00 p.m. Dalton obviously didn't think about those of us who work from home, the retirees, moms home on mat leave with babies, etc., when he made peak rates 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. Rates are 66% higher during those hours. I will have the A/C units running Friday 7 p.m. until Monday 7 a.m. to get some of the stickiness out of the house...the floors feel sticky (hardwood). Oh shoot, I have to stay in the City tomorrow night...but I'll come home Saturday morning early and start the A/C units. Or, maybe I'll beg off and not go to the "work sponsored" free dinner...probably not worth the drive if I'm going to be hot and sticky when I leave...I couldn't spend the day drinking cold beer--I have deadlines tomorrow. And, with this heat, I'm working slow--making silly mistakes--brain doesn't function at peak performance rate when I'm grumpy, sticky, and stinky. I'd welcome a storm to knock this humidty out (Isabelle's sleeping--that means there isn't a storm coming any time soon--she starts passing about 2 hours before a storm hits). I don't want another storm like we had Sunday--that was wicked. I didn't lose my power, just had brown outs and fluttering. I've already missed one day in this production cycle because of a power failure. I can't afford another one tomorrow since I'm leaving on Thursday for MN and need to have all the documents on the server for the reviewers before I leave. I must have Internet access and the battery on my work laptop only lasts about 5 hours.


----------



## bakechef

down to 98 (heat index 104)

Baking a cake in the oven, had to bake something eventually!

Should be 102 tomorrow.


----------



## Claire

Timothy, broken a/c in St Augustine?  My heart goes out to you.  I feel better now (I used to live near there).


----------



## Alix

Wow...you guys are roasting. Nasty. We're at a pleasant 24C here which is about 78F. Anyone want to come over for a nice cool dinner?


----------



## Dawgluver

Rumblings...what is that falling from the sky?  

OMG, it's wet!  Can it be?

Rain!

Crap, and then it's gone.


----------



## Zhizara

Mother Nature was just bluffing.  I hate it when that happens.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm sticky, grumpy, stinky...




That's 3 of the 7 Dwarfs...I the other 4, achey, snotty, sleepy and soggy.


----------



## simonbaker

The humidity finally subsided a little this morning. It was still a hot 90F today.  Now it's 10 pm & it's 78F.  Thunderstorms coming up west of us.  It will be a hot & humid weekend here in SE  S.D.


----------



## Selkie

3:30 a.m. - 84 degrees, 69% humidity, partly cloudy, S.E. wind at 5 kts.


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

I wish I could say I was enjoying the same warm weather as you guys!! We're having our first sunny(ish) day in the last 4 weeks, still it's only about 19 degrees C / 66 degrees F.


----------



## Zhizara

It's cloudy with a dark gray cloud overhead  86 °, but still no breeze.


----------



## babetoo

same old. hot hot hot


----------



## Dawgluver

We got rain, some last night and some this morning, Yay!  Sun is out now, and in the 90's again, very humid.  The pool is  like bathwater.


----------



## vitauta

we have 102 deg. with hi from 112-115 here in c-ville, virginia.  we're laying low, drinking chilled water and iced tea in copious quantities....


----------



## DaveSoMD

98 degrees with a heat index of 114........so I guess HOT


----------



## simonbaker

98 & HOT.  At least the humidity has gotton better, although rain is expected for the weekend.


----------



## PattY1

_I told my kids we are having stewed tomatoes for dinner... they've  been instructed to take their bowl and go pick dinner from the garden...  I'm thinking it should be stewed to perfection by 6. ( I borrowed this from another site I read)

We are 117.
_View attachment 11597


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PattY1 said:
			
		

> I told my kids we are having stewed tomatoes for dinner... they've  been instructed to take their bowl and go pick dinner from the garden...  I'm thinking it should be stewed to perfection by 6. ( I borrowed this from another site I read)
> 
> We are 117.
> <img src="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11597"/>



Oh my goodness! I don't think I've ever seen triple digits that wif spread before. Snf here the hubby and I hsve been complaining about 80 degree temps. I don't think I'd survive very well in the better part of the US right now.


----------



## Andy M.

Boston tied a record for this date @ 103º F.  There is only one other day in recorded weather history for Boston that was hotter @ 104º F.

For the first time I can remember, the power companies are all saying they've got it covered and there is no problem supplying all the electricity needed.


----------



## simonbaker

88 & hot at 10 pm in SE  S.D.


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> 88 & hot at 10 pm in SE  S.D.




San Diego?
South Dakota?
Santo Domingo?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's mrmphf degrees and I'm just fine with it.


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> San Diego?
> South Dakota?
> Santo Domingo?


 

Great Faces, Great Places...............South Dakota


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's mrmphf degrees and I'm just fine with it.




Don't talk with your mouth full.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Don't talk with your mouth full.



I don't want you guys yelling at me when I mention the temp...it's just beautiful here, nice and cool.


----------



## TATTRAT

Heat index in DC was 121 degrees today. Walking outside was like stepping into a dogs mouth.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful lightening for awhile, and now it's pouring!  Along with the thunder, it may be tough to sleep for awhile.

We really needed the rain, it might even cool down.

Of course, TV is out...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Right now, 63 and partly cloudy


----------



## Selkie

4:30 a.m. - 84 degrees, 76% humidity, clear skies, slight breeze from the ESE.

40% chance of scattered thunderstorms later this afternoon.


----------



## justplainbill

Hot enough to track the temperature on my Taylor bi-therm probe type dial cooking thermometer- 
88F indoors at 0725.


----------



## bakechef

It was still 90 at midnight!  Down to 80 at 6am.

Should be back into the triple digits again today.


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Great Faces, Great Places...............South Dakota



don't folks from s.d. venture outdoors much?  vacationing, we spent more than a day driving through your lovely state, but never saw a single s.d. license plate the whole time! (your badlands are awesome!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's almost 9 in the AM and 43 degrees out, I'm wondering if I should put on a sweater and socks.  Already did my 60 minute bike ride this morning...it was nice!


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> don't folks from s.d. venture outdoors much? vacationing, we spent more than a day driving through your lovely state, but never saw a single s.d. license plate the whole time! (your badlands are awesome!)


 
We love it here.  Sometimes . you will not see alot of locals in the tourist areas.

It's a warm 89 today. A/C is working overtime


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's almost 9 in the AM and 43 degrees out, I'm wondering if I should put on a sweater and socks.  Already did my 60 minute bike ride this morning...it was nice!



oooh princess, i didn't know you had this wicked side....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> oooh princess, i didn't know you had this wicked side....



Well, I am an ogre...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's been constantly overcast for a while now. Like Kid Rock says "I ain't seen the sunshine in three damn days."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*From So. Carolina*

Just got this pic of an Ice Cream Truck from a Friend in S. Carolina


----------



## msmofet

The last 2 days were 100F+ heat indices as high as 113F. Today 96F with heat index of 100F at the momment. 

It was cooler in florida! LOL


----------



## Selkie

3:00 a.m. - 83 degrees, 84% humidity, ESE at 6 kts., cloudy with 40% chance of afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Zhizara

6:40 a.m.  I have the windows and door open to air out my place, but it feels heavy and muggy with no breeze at all.  *sigh*


----------



## Claire

Just had one heck of a thunder-banger go through, but that's happened every morning for a few days now.  Too much heat makes for bad weather; we're just grateful it isn't tornadoes.  I think the tomatoes and cukes are loving it.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to a beautiful 68. The heat finally broke.  Hoping this cool trend continues.


----------



## Dawgluver

Tstorms this morning, currently 72 degrees.


----------



## vitauta

glorious day - 90 and inhaling again....


----------



## babetoo

80 degrees with high humidity


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> 80 degrees with high humidity


 
just had to add. it is now 76 degrees and cloudy and dark. while i was watering big fat drops of sparse rain began to fall. watered anyway. the rain didn't last long enough to do any good. southern calif. in july, go figure.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 78 with a light breeze in SE  S.D.  Great sleeping weather tonight.


----------



## Selkie

4:45 a.m. - 82 degrees, 74% humidity, cloudy, NNW breeze at 5 kts.

30% chance of showers this morning, partly cloudy this afternoon.


----------



## msmofet

79F and expecting rain


----------



## babetoo

88 and very sticky.


----------



## chopper

91 degrees and afternoon clouds rolling in.


----------



## PattY1

84  feels like 91  72 humidity  thunder storm


----------



## simonbaker

90 & hot in SE  South Dakota.


----------



## Dawgluver

Same here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

88, miserable and sticky, all I need now is a hot flash!


----------



## Selkie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 88, miserable and sticky, all I need now is a hot flash!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hah!  Had the hot flash while I was riding in a wonderfully air conditioned car...I wanted to stay in the car until I got pneumonia.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 3:15 a.m. - 75 degrees, 94% humidity, calm wind, clear skies.

Mostly sunny and warm into the 90s all day.


----------



## EatLoveMove

Canberra, Australia. 6degrees celcius, and getting colder. It's 11.30pm. I'm in bed.


----------



## Sumikclark

It is about 25 degrees celcius 
Thank goodness it's come down

Lol we shared the heat wave America and weather never stops at the border

Love Canada!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot as blazes again today.  93 plus HI.  Didn't bother with the pool today as yesterday it was like bathwater.


----------



## simonbaker

90 & HOT.   The humidity is better today.  Opening the door feels like the inside of an oven.


----------



## babetoo

hot hot hot


----------



## SherryDAmore

Strangely, it was about 80 degrees, but breezy and nice.  Yesterday, I think we had what is known as a microcell - hurricane like wind, rain, hail, etc. and then it left and was humid.  Rained again last night, but today......


----------



## simonbaker

Hail & Severe thunderstorms west of us heading our way in SE  South Dakota.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hmm. Guess we will get what you get shortly, Simon.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm. Guess we will get what you get shortly, Simon.


Where are you?


----------



## Dawgluver

Is this Heaven?  No, it's Iowa!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Is this Heaven? No, it's Iowa!


 Close enough..eh?


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Close enough..eh?



I just watch your weather report, and figure it will be ours in a few hours!  Better predictor than the weather guy!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 3:30 a.m. - 78 degrees, 79% humidity, partly cloudy, wind SE at 5 kts.

Today, sunny and hot, high of 97.


----------



## Zhizara

Cooler today with a high expected of 88°.  The report says there's an 80% chance of rain all day, but the clouds I'm seeing have no substance, just wispy right now.


----------



## simonbaker

We recieved 5.5 inches of rain last night. There is alot of flooding in town. They had to close the interstate south of us due to flooding. It was a real electrcal night, so much lightening.  All the hail & damaging winds went north of us here in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Apparently they are removing the roof...I hope it rains.  They are making my cats crazy.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 2:00 p.m. - 100 degrees, 35% humidity, partly cloudy, wind SSE at 15 kts.

Continued hot through tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

wanning sunshine and 74 degrees. not as hot as it has been for awhile. no a.c. on for most of the day. fans doing the cooling trick.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another hot one.  93, with HI of 110.  Did not get Simon's storm.


----------



## simonbaker

After all the rain we got the intense humidity today. It has cooled down to 80 now at 8 pm.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:15 a.m. - 80 degrees, 76% humidity, clear skies, very slight breeze from the south.

Clear and another hot day in the high 90s-100.


----------



## Zhizara

78° with 90% humidity, headed for 90° with 80% chance of thunderstorms.  I'm hoping for a decent breeze during a thunderstorm so I can open up and air out.


----------



## Zhizara

Tropical Storm DON has popped up in the Gulf.  It's not supposed to amount to much.  I just hoping for a windy day to air out my place!


----------



## babetoo

hot


----------



## Claire

Miserably wet.  Serious thunder, lightening, rain, wind.  I'm glad we live at almost the highest point in the town.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot again.  Rained some this morn, Dubuque, north of us, got 10+inches!  So no complaints here!


----------



## simonbaker

Rained again last night & this morning. Overcast all day & humid.  At least the sun isn't out, that would have made it real miserable.  It's 82 now at 5:30.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dark...


----------



## Selkie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dark...





*************
NW Arkansas, 4:15 a.m. - 74 degrees, 91% humidity, clear skies, light SE breeze.

Expected high in the mid 90s, 30% chance of afternoon showers.


----------



## simonbaker

60 & overcast at 7 am in SE S.D.


----------



## tinlizzie

Selkie said:


> *************
> NW Arkansas, 4:15 a.m. - 74 degrees, 91% humidity, clear skies, light SE breeze.
> 
> Expected high in the mid 90s, 30% chance of afternoon showers.


 
It would be nice if posts could start this way - NW Arkansas keeps me from straining my brain to remember Selkie's general whereabouts.  Just the two-letter State abbreviation -- or an indication of the Country or Province if not already part of the post -- would help in this interesting thread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selkie said:


> *************
> NW Arkansas, 4:15 a.m. - 74 degrees, 91% humidity, clear skies, light SE breeze.
> 
> Expected high in the mid 90s, 30% chance of afternoon showers.



It was so hot in the building today and then I found an empty conference room with air conditioning.  I hauled everything in there and was working like crazy just to warm up...It was heaven!


----------



## cara

it's raining again in northern Germany.. I'm soooo fed up, I want to have summer! We should have summer now!!!
But what instead? Always raining, and temps around 17°C/62°F...

we wanted to go to the market today, but I think we'll skip that...


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:30 a.m. - 73 degrees, 90% humidity, clear skies, a slight breeze from the ESE,

Expected high near 95 Degrees.


----------



## Zhizara

It's beautiful here in New Orleans.  With  86° and a teensy (2mph) breeze, I've got the windows and doors open for now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's supposed to get to 96F today...just in time for our afternoon outing at the Celtic Festival.  I think I will be wearing floaty clothes.


----------



## babetoo

80 and humid. no a.c. on it but will have to be soon.


----------



## Claire

Finally drying out after our flooding storms.  Thank heaven!


----------



## Barbara L

100 earlier today, with a heat index of probably around 110.  Right now (6:30 p.m.) it is 96, with a heat index of 103.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:30 p.m. - 75 degrees and a cool, light rain. Halleluiah!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

8:30 PM and 85 degrees out...we were okay at the festival until the sun came out and the breeze went away.  And I want to know when I became claustrophobic, all the sudden I couldn't stand the crowd around me.


----------



## bakechef

Last night we had severe thunder storms go through.  We had a lightning strike really close by that knocked out the power for a couple hours, which meant no A/C and having been 102 during the day and lots of heat still trapped in the attic meant the bedrooms warmed up quick!  Luckily we have a finished basement and it was nice down there.

When the lightning struck, it shook the house so hard that a picture fell off the wall!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 9:45 a.m. - 75 degrees, 94% humidity, high overcast with 8 kt. breeze from the south.

Expected heat index of 105, with 30% chance of afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## SherryDAmore

90 degrees and overcast.


----------



## babetoo

hot and humid today. can you believe we had a thunder storm in middle of the night last night. it then rained for over an hour. very, very strange.


----------



## simonbaker

It reached a high today of 96 in SE South Dakota.  It's a little after 9 pm now & it's down to 83, still real humid.


----------



## Dawgluver

Same here along the mighty Mississippi, pool still feels like bathwater.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:30 a.m. - 77 degrees, 87% humidity, partly cloud, calm wind.

Expected near record temperatures of 101 (heat index 110).


----------



## Katie H

Still living in a blast furnace.  It's 90F right now and rising.  The weather service has had a heat advisory issued since the middle of last week and has extended it through this week.  Hotter than the hinges of hell, with humidity to match.  I your hair frizzes in high humidity, stay away from here, you'll never get a brush through it.  No relief is predicted until way near the end of the week, if then.  At least it doesn't take long for laundry to dry on the line.


----------



## bakechef

I'm usually pretty easy going and can take the heat in stride, but it has been really hot for quite a stretch here.  Last week I think we hit triple digits every day!  I really miss baking, but just don't want to heat up the kitchen.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:00 p.m. - 102 degrees (107 heat index), 30% humidity, partly cloudy, wind SE at 6 kts.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just heard our HI is 109!  Yikes!  

Just went up to 111 HI.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

88  I know it's not as hot as some you are dealing with, but I am roasting to death!


----------



## simonbaker

Hot & Humid in SE South Dakota,  96 temp. & a 107 HI


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 3:30 a.m. - 82 degrees, 69% humidity, partly cloudy, wind SE at 9 kts.

Today will be mostly sunny with a high of 107 degrees.


----------



## Zhizara

New Orleans is 80° at 5 a.m.  High today 95° with a heat index of 110°.  Scattered thunderstorms as usual.  A great day to stay indoors in the a/c.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

67...high of 88, again.  I live above the snowline for a reason...


----------



## Dawgluver

Pant pant.  97 with HI of 107 in Iowa.  Too hot!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 2:15 p.m. - 110 degrees (heat index of 117), 24% humidity, sunny skies, calm wind.

Whew!!! It's HOT!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm moving to Montana.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 97° and still no breeze at all.  Heat index is 116°!


----------



## Dawgluver

HI currently 121!!!  I'm moving to Alaska.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm moving to Montana.



You'll just get altitude sickness...


----------



## simonbaker

It was a hot 90 in SE South Dakota. The humidity was better than usual. It's cooled off nicely tonight to 68 with a light breeze. Beautiful night.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a balmy 85.  Supposed to cool off tomorrow.  We shall see..


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:00 a.m. - 86 degrees, 56% humidity, clear skies, wind S at 7 kts.

Expected record high temperatures of around 112 degrees!


----------



## Zhizara

New Orleans - 82.4° at 4 a.m. High forecast is 94° with a heat index of 108 to 113°.  Still no breeze.  Yuck!


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up this morning to a beautifully cool 70F in SE  South Dakota.  Looks a little overcast.


----------



## tinlizzie

What miserable temps you midwesterners are enduring!  It's business as usual down here in S Florida, mid-90's and humid.  Plus, there's a new storm named Emily churning around down in the Caribbean, deciding which direction to take.


----------



## snickerdoodle

HOT!!  Actually, a cool front came through yesterday and cooled us all the way down to 88, although there is less humidity now so it actually does feel like 88 instead of 110 (97 + humidity) like yesterday.


----------



## babetoo

this has been a long hot summer. 90 degrees today, blazing sun, no breeze.


----------



## Dawgluver

Went to the pool today, thinking it would be cooler.  Nope, still bathwater.  Yuck.  In the 90s again.


----------



## Katie H

And I thought it was hot earlier this week!  Today at 1 p.m. it was 103F.  That was the REAL temperature, not the "feels like" temperature.  Not the day to do asphalt or roofing work.


----------



## Selkie

At 5:00 p.m. it's 111 degrees REAL TEMPERATURE, NOT HEAT INDEX!!!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:45 a.m. - 80 Degrees, 67% humidity, Clear skies, slight breeze from the ESE.

Possible thunderstorms later this morning. Expected high of 103 today.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Perfect summer morning cool, nice breeze, low humidity, blue sky and whipped cream clouds.


----------



## Selkie

Aunt Bea said:


> Perfect summer morning cool, nice breeze, low humidity, blue sky and whipped cream clouds.



I'm jealous!!!


----------



## vitauta

Aunt Bea said:


> Perfect summer morning cool, nice breeze, low humidity, blue sky and whipped cream clouds.



aunt bea, would you whip up a little batch of that mixture for us here in virginia?


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:15 a.m. - 78 degrees, 84% humidity, clear skies, wind ESE at 8 kts.

40% chance of morning thunderstorms, high in the mid 90s.


----------



## chopper

It is hard to believe, but it is wet this morning. We have finally been getting some much needed rain, and there are puddles this morning. Almost smelled like and felt like Michigan...almost.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mid 80s today in Iowa, maybe some rain later?  Please?  A welcome relief from 100 +.


----------



## snickerdoodle

Dawgluver is an Iowegian too??  I live in Davenport.  Mid 80's is way better than earlier this week.  Feels like spring almost!  Almost.


----------



## babetoo

not as warm as the last week, but is still summer. sun and cloudless sky.


----------



## simonbaker

82F in SE South Dakota.  This morning it felt like florida,  it was a real damp fog, it all burned off by 10 am.


----------



## ChezScooby

Here in Michigan it's been hot and humid and I am loving every minute of it!! We have had temps in the 90's and for me....it's all good. I will not complain about the heat....ever!! Now come Winter...you'll see the whinner come out in me!!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 3:45 a.m. - 85 degrees, 59% humidity, clear skies, south wind at 12 kts.

Expected high near 102.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thermometer says 80 in the shade.  Cloudy, but not uncomfortable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

63, little breezy with some sunshine.


----------



## cara

too hot, too humid... :sweat:


----------



## roadfix

Around 75F, clear, perfect.


----------



## simonbaker

84 & hot in SE South Dakota. Not as humid & miserable today.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:00 p.m. - 109 degrees, 21% humidity, partly cloudy, wind is variable at 7 kts.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:15 a.m. - Finally, a cool 75 degrees, 90% humidity, mostly cloudy, wind is calm.

Possible thunderstorms this morning, expected high of 103 this afternoon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

57 with thunderstorms highly anticipated.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awoke to a beautiful 70 degrees here along the mighty Mississip.  Had a storm with strong winds last night, and much needed rain.  It's getting warmer now.


----------



## babetoo

sunshine, clear sky and 90 degrees.


----------



## justplainbill

I know it's a bad day when, upon leaving our air conditioned room, my eyeglasses fog up.


----------



## simonbaker

A nice day in SE South Dakota.  82 with a cool breeze.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:15 a.m. - 73 degrees, 81% humidity, clear skies, wind SE at 7 kts.

Expected high of 103.


----------



## Claire

Finally, some reasonable weather.  I, the family insomniac, got up and opened all the windows to let some fresh air in.  My husband and dog are sleeping in a/c heaven in the bedroom, but I'm enjoying quiet fresh air life.  Guess sleeplessness has its advantages.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast, looks like rain in SE South Dakota this morning. 70 & comfortable temp.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 3:45 a.m. - 68 degrees, 93% humidity, cloudy, wind at 8 kts. from the south.

Thunderstorms likely this morning. Expected high of 94F.


----------



## Zhizara

81.6° at 5 a.m. in New Orleans.  High expected to be 94°.  Excessive heat warnings continue.


----------



## JoAnn L.

What a beautiful morning. I just opened all the windows to let in a beautiful breeze. The temperature finally went down.


----------



## Zhizara

I envy you your breeze.  For some reason this year it's elsewhere.  The previous two summers were usually fairly breezy so I could open the windows occasionally.  WAH!


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful 70.  We opened all the windows too.  Should get to mid 80s later.


----------



## babetoo

76 and sunny. and no a.c. til tomorrow. workmen are here to replace hot water heater and a.c. so no water either. will have water by end of day though.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful day in SE South Dakota. Woke up to 60 with a high of 70 today. It would make me happy if it stayed like this day, year round.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:15 a.m. - 73 degrees, 90% humidity, clear skies, wind SE at 5 kts.

High of 83 with a chance of thunderstorms.


----------



## justplainbill

simonbaker said:


> It's a beautiful day in SE South Dakota. Woke up to 60 with a high of 70 today. It would make me happy if it stayed like this day, year round.


Hooray for SD.  Nice people, nice weather, good economy and great pheasant hunting.


----------



## babetoo

76 degrees and sunny. gotta go out and water soon. needs to cool off a bit first.


----------



## simonbaker

justplainbill said:


> Hooray for SD. Nice people, nice weather, good economy and great pheasant hunting.


 

Thanks! We love it here. There's no place like home.

It's been in the 70's all day here, cooled off a little tonight. Beautiful Day again.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:00 a.m. - 66 degrees, 100% humidity (fog), calm.

80% of thunderstorms all day, expected high of 87.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Finally....slept with the windows open last night. Tired of running the A/C. 60 fabulous degrees with a high of 80 predicted today, and sunny.
"Good day, sunshine."


----------



## Zhizara

I wanted to walk to the Rouses grocery store, but it's 89+ already.  I think I'll wait until tomorrow and hope for a cooler walk.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day here in SE South Dakota.  70's for a temp with a light breeze.


----------



## Dawgluver

Iowa is gorgeous as well.  So nice to have the windows open!  Supposed to get down in the 50s tonight.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's sunny, clear and  70 F.


----------



## cara

cold, cloudy, rainy - still no summer in G....


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m. - 64%, 100% humidity, partly cloudy, wind ESE at 8 kts.

Expected thunderstorms, possibly with hail, high of 93.


----------



## simonbaker

Another nice day in SE South Dakota. Mid 70's, nice breeze all day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Full moon, 75 degrees and dropping.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 3:15 a.m. - 67 degrees, 93% humidity, rain, wind west at 13 kts.

Today, scattered showers with a high of 86.


----------



## Zhizara

Sounds a lot better, Selkie.

It's pretty looking at the scattered clouds from my air conditioned apartment.  

Another month or so and I should be able to open the windows again.  *I hope*


----------



## Dawgluver

Bright, sunny, 75°.  A beautiful Iowa day!


----------



## simonbaker

A beautiful day in the 70's in SE South Dakota. It was a beautiful day for our rummage sale. It clouded up a few times, thought it might rain but it never did.  Nice breeze & sunshine off & on.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:15 a.m. - 68 degrees, 87% humidity, clear skies, wind west at 5 kts.

Today mostly sunny with a high of 87.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful sunday morning in SE South Dakota.  70F with a nice breeze with the sunshine just starting to peek out.


----------



## Zhizara

It's almost 92 degrees here in New Orleans, as usual without any breeze.  It's supposed to be a high of 92, but since it gets hotter until 3-4 p.m.  I'm betting it's going to go higher, unless we get a pack of thunderstorms, and it doesn't look like it.   There are just a few smallish clouds visible in a pretty blue (but hot) sky.


----------



## babetoo

it is  66 degrees at 9:14 pm here . very pleasant, no a.c. tonight.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:00 a.m. - 65 degrees, 87% humidity, partly cloudy, wind calm.

Expected partly cloudy with a high of 89.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

as of 2 am...... 59F and mostly cloudy


----------



## simonbaker

87F & hot in SE South Dakota.  The humidity is not bad which helps.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:30 a.m. - 69 degrees, 87% humidity, partly cloudy, wind SE at 9 kts.

30% chance of thunderstorms, expected high of 90.


----------



## babetoo

86 and sunny


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful night in SE South Dakota.  70F at 11:00 pm.  Nice night to keep the windows open.


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Another beautiful night in SE South Dakota.  70F at 11:00 pm.  Nice night to keep the windows open.



must be nice to live where it is still safe to sleep with windows open.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gorgeous here too, 65 ° at 11 pm along the banks of the mighty Mississippi.  Windows open.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas 5:30 a.m. - 73 degrees, 87% humidity, mostly cloudy, wind ESE at 6 kts.

Expected high of 98.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45, dark @ 6:42, it's flirting with getting light.


----------



## babetoo

sunny, humid and 87 degrees. a long hot summer. my new a.c. is working very well. have to go out at three. maybe it will cool off before then.


----------



## Shouffle

Currently in Spain on holiday. Highs of 31 Degrees Hot, sunny - watch out people im jumping in the pool!


----------



## babetoo

it is 85 degrees. supposed to go to 95. sunny, just a bit sticky. sure glad my new a.c. is working so well.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hotter than a tator....Drier than a powder keg


----------



## Aunt Bea

85, muggy, slight breeze, not bad.

The locusts make it seem hotter,  they are singing for rain.


----------



## simonbaker

75F & raining in SE South Dakota.  They are predicting damaging winds & hail tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

90° again today, had a brief sprinkle this morning, but we need a good rain.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> 90° again today, had a brief sprinkle this morning, but we need a good rain.




uhuh, that gerard depardieu really gets around....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> uhuh, that gerard depardieu really gets around....



LOL!  Brief sprinkle :snicker:  Thought I heard a plane overhead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fire Season has officially started in Montana...and it's hot.  85


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 2:45 a.m. - 75 degrees, 90% humidity, clear skies, SE wind at 9 kts.

Expected to be HOT at 96 degrees, 30% chance of thunderstorms.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

54 @ 3:30 am...have the fans working to bring in cool air.


----------



## SherryDAmore

85 degrees. Hot. As usual.


----------



## podonnel45

Central Virginia: 89F, moderate humidity at 70% 80% chance of thunderstorms this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## Zhizara

95° with a tiny breeze (6 mph).  Hurry up fall.  I want those windows open all day and night again.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was 90° + today in Iowa again.  Now it's 72°.  Maybe rain tomorrow?


----------



## snickerdoodle

Dawgluver said:


> It was 90° + today in Iowa again.  Now it's 72°.  Maybe rain tomorrow?



Aside from today, the humidity hasn't been too bad, thank goodness.  It makes 85-90 a little more tolerable.  I'm ready for fall though.


----------



## simonbaker

I agree, hot temp.'s make the 85F more tolerable. It's cooled off nice to 62 tonight in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Somebunny

I hear you all saying "I'm ready for Fall". And here I am still hoping for summer!  I think we had a high of 65 today.  :-(.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 7:00 a.m. - 75 degrees, 96% humidity, clear skies, wind SSE at 5 kts.

Expected high near 100.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Blue skies
Smiling at me
Nothing but blue skies
Do I see

Irving Berlin et al.

High of 86 today!


----------



## simonbaker

A beautiful cool 65 in SE South Dakota tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Really nice here tonight along the Mississip.  Never got the rain that was promised.


----------



## babetoo

65 degrees, cooling off nicely.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m. - 70 degrees, 94% humidity, partly cloudy, wind WNW at 5 kts.

Possible isolated thunderstorms, expected high of 93.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

10:45 and 57 degrees.  Feels great, now.


----------



## simonbaker

It's about 1:00 p.m. & it's 82F in SE South  Dakota.  The sun is out & there's a slight breeze. Beautiful day with no humidity.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m. - 71 degrees, 100% humidity, clear skies, calm.

Expected high of 92.


----------



## simonbaker

80F Hot & Humid in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 7:00 a.m. - 72 degrees, 93% humidity, partly cloudy, calm wind.

Chance of thunderstorms 50%, high of 90 degrees.


----------



## Zhizara

84 degrees in New Orleans high expected of 95.  At least with my new box fan in the window, I can air the place out for an hour or two in the mornings and evenings.  I still have to run the a/c during the day and at night just before going to bed.


----------



## Timothy

We in Florida are keeping a close eye on Hurricane Irene. I live only one mile from the coast and at just above sea level, so flooding happens here when we get a close call from a big storm. 

I see they've modified their report this morning and have Irene moving on a sea path to the east. I'm just below Jacksonville, at St. Augustine, so the storm will be a Cat 3 or 4 Hurricane when it passes my area. 

I hope it stays a good distance offshore. We'll still get the rain, but hopefully no bad flooding or wind damage. If it looks like it's coming close, I'm running northwest!

The little "zero" on the upper east coast of Florida on the map shows where I live. See me in it? I'm waving!


----------



## RuthZ

The weather in the French Alps is glorious; sunshine and clear, blue skies! Mid-80s - outside and in... Luckily it's getting toward the time of day when things start to cool down a little, so maybe there will be some relief soon.

@Timothy - fingers crossed...


----------



## justplainbill

Felt the earthquake out here.  Not a pleasant experience looking at a swaying computer monitor considering we're some 400 miles from the epicenter.


----------



## FrankZ

Felt it here as well.  We are closer than you, weird feeling.  Almost bouncy feeling, instead of shaking.  

One cat woke up and went back to sleep, the other seems weird about it..


----------



## vitauta

my heart is still pounding in my throat--my first earthquake.  it was quite a violent shaking here for perhaps 30 seconds.  they are now describing it as a 5.8 earthquake on the richter scale--being felt from n. car. to ny.  centered at mineral, virginia.  (corr.: 5.9 and martha's vineyard. mass.)


----------



## FrankZ

It is the third one I have been through in MD.  This was the worst of them.


----------



## PattY1

FrankZ said:


> It is the third one I have been through in MD.  This was the worst of them.




I don't remember any others. Must not have been much compared to this one. When were they?


----------



## vitauta

there was a smallish, early morning earthquake in maryland last summer.  it was centered in the columbia, md. area.  it was nothing like the "rapture" caliber of the one today, though.


----------



## FrankZ

PattY1 said:


> I don't remember any others. Must not have been much compared to this one. When were they?




One was last July and about 10 years ago.  There might have been more, these are the ones I know.


----------



## simonbaker

93 Hot & VERY humid in SE South Dakota today.


----------



## Dawgluver

Us too, Simon.  

OMG, you poor earthquake folks!  Wow!  Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## justplainbill

Hopefully them thieving insurance companies will make good for any sustained damage.


----------



## babetoo

hot hot hot here and will be for the rest of the week. tempts. 10 degrees higher that normal and lots of moisture.


----------



## PattY1

FrankZ said:


> One was last July and about 10 years ago.  There might have been more, these are the ones I know.




They must have been a lot milder then today's. I don't recall them at all. Now today's I will not forget, scared the he!! out of me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> One was last July and about 10 years ago.  There might have been more, these are the ones I know.



We had an earthquake in Wyoming once, it made the 20 quart Hobart mixer bounce 6 inches off the table.  Scared me.  My boss was outside in the wind, on top of a ladder...he didn't notice a thing.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m. - 73 degrees, 83% humidity, light rain with thunder, wind SE at 8 kts.

Morning thunderstorms, daily chance of rain 50%, near record high of 99 degrees, wind SE at 10-15 kts.


----------



## Andy M.

7:08 AM - Eastern MA.  60º F clear and dry.


----------



## Zhizara

6:16 a.m. in New Orleans:  

I've got my box fan in the window for now.  It feels pretty decent in here so far.  High today is expected to be 95°.


----------



## FrankZ

PattY1 said:


> They must have been a lot milder then today's. I don't recall them at all. Now today's I will not forget, scared the he!! out of me.



They were more mild.  This one was the strongest here in over 100 years.


----------



## Timothy

St. Augustine, Florida at 10:45am, Aug 24th, 2011

86°F, Mostly Sunny, Feels like: 97°. Low last night of 77°
Humidity 75%, Barometer 30 in.
Wind 8 mph ESE, Dewpoint 77°
Sunrise 6:58 AM, Sunset 7:57 PM
Visibility 10 miles, UV index 4 Moderate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

66 and partly cloudy


----------



## babetoo

86 degrees and climbing. just a little sticky. this is supposed to continue with even high temps til sat.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot (90°+ again) and sticky.  No rain, and none predicted.


----------



## licia

Looks like the storm will bypass us about 200 miles away. We will probably have rough waters and a bit of blustery weather but no real problems.


----------



## Timothy

licia said:


> Looks like the storm will bypass us about 200 miles away. We will probably have rough waters and a bit of blustery weather but no real problems.


 
I hope you're right, licia. What part of Florida are you in?

Mother nature has her own set of non-rules. If she wants to make that storm jog left, the weather forecasters will scramble with the excuses.

The historical charts show many storms that changed direction and crossed Florida after coming partially up the coast.

I'll watch that thing and see. I'm only a mile inland.


----------



## simonbaker

83F for a high today in SE South Dakota. The humidity was not so bad, which made it tolerable.  

About 10 days ago there was a earthquake in Pierre, S.D. (In the middle of the state, about 4 hours west of here)  It was a mild one, no fatalities. Very rare.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:00 a.m. - 73 degrees, 89% humidity, overcast skies, calm.

Expected day of sunshine, high of 91.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Right now it's 67 grey and raining and VERY windy.  But last night,toward morning, I thought Irene had already arrived!!  Thundering rain and wind, sounded like a freight train, and woke me up.


----------



## bakechef

Nice now, but Irene is likely to dump a bunch of rain on us this weekend!  Glad I'm not right along the coast


----------



## Timothy

bakechef said:


> Nice now, but Irene is likely to dump a bunch of rain on us this weekend! Glad I'm not right along the coast


 
Yep, looks like Irene will either make landfall near you or pass very closely. I imagine it should start getting windy here some time today. Just got my roof fixed a week ago. Now comes the testing of it.


----------



## Zhizara

89° at 9 a.m.  The box fan in the window is keeping me comfortable so far, but the high is supposed to get to 97° so I'll have to switch to a/c soon enough.


----------



## FrankZ

It appears we had a decent aftershock this morning, though I was asleep and missed it.

All overcast today with storms in the area.  Going to be working on hurricane prep today and tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

9:15 and 68 degrees already...very smoky.  The valley traps the smoke from the fires, with no wind it just sits.  But, with no wind the fires don't travel.

Batten down the hatches all you folks on the east coast.  Good luck!


----------



## niquejim

I'm 300+ miles away from the storm and the breeze is picking up and it looks like the very outer bands will be raining on me within the next hour or so. I'm glad this one missed me and I wish everyone on the east coast the best. DON'T take it lightly, I saw what Andrew and Charlie did. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best


----------



## SherryDAmore

Irene is NOT going to be  good for the New York State Fair, which opened yesterday......


----------



## vitauta

niquejim said:


> I'm 300+ miles away from the storm and the breeze is picking up and it looks like the very outer bands will be raining on me within the next hour or so. I'm glad this one missed me and I wish everyone on the east coast the best. DON'T take it lightly, I saw what Andrew and Charlie did. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best



good advice, niquejim, for everyone in irene's path. take care yourself.


----------



## babetoo

86 degrees at 11:32 pm. hot,hot and air is not doing the job in the sun room. have three fans going in there and it still is hot.


----------



## simonbaker

83F & hot with low humidity in SE South Dakota.  It looks like rain.


----------



## PattY1

Thunder storm. Tornado warning has been issued.


----------



## Timothy

niquejim said:


> I'm 300+ miles away from the storm and the breeze is picking up and it looks like the very outer bands will be raining on me within the next hour or so. I'm glad this one missed me and I wish everyone on the east coast the best. DON'T take it lightly, I saw what Andrew and Charlie did. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best


 
I'm so glad that Irene missed you! If it goes like they say, it'll miss me also. I'm keeping my eyes on it though!


----------



## LPBeier

It is HOT!  I think this is summer.  I can't take the sun or too much heat due to medications and a skin infection I had a couple of years ago on my leg.  So, to go out I have to cover up, slather any exposed skin with a heavy sunscreen and wear a hat...have I ever mentioned I HATE hats?


----------



## vitauta

goodnight, irene is an old song probably only a few will remember. i'll see you in my dreams, it goes. i hope our irene doesn't bring us nightmares instead....


----------



## niquejim

vitauta said:


> goodnight, irene is an old song probably only a few will remember. i'll see you in my dreams, it goes. i hope our irene doesn't bring us nightmares instead....


 
This could be a bad one...please take caution if you're in an area prone to flooding or if there are trees near your house. STAY SAFE


----------



## Dawgluver

Take care, all!  What wild weather!  

We have had no rain for a couple weeks, and don't expect any for another week.  Irene has sucked us dry.  Upper 80s today, with a nice cool off tonight.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:15 a.m. - 63 degrees, 85% humidity, clear skies, calm.

Expected sunny, high of 92.


----------



## SherryDAmore

72 degrees now, expected up to 78 this afternoon.


----------



## Claire

Nice and cool, which is why my tomatoes are roasting in my oven before the kitchen gets too warm!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot and smoky.  Supposed to get up to 95 today.


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hot and smoky. Supposed to get up to 95 today.


 
Thanks, but you can tell everyone else too.

How'd you know that was my nickname? You can just call me Tim.


----------



## babetoo

80 degrees here, will reach high of 92. supposed to start a cool down tomorrow. hope so ! this heat just sucks out all my energy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Timothy said:


> Thanks, but you can tell everyone else too.
> 
> How'd you know that was my nickname? You can just call me Tim.



95...?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dark!  Continued mostly dark, changing to scattered light in the morning.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m. - 65 degrees, 87% humidity, clear skies with the WSW wind at 5 kts.

Today expected hot, high near 95.


----------



## Bigjim68

Lots of rain and mediumwinds in Richmond.  We expect to get the edges of Irene.

The hummingbirds on my deck think differently.  Around 20 waiting their turn at the feeders, and, usually aggressive, they are now cooperating.  3 or 4 at the feeders at one time.  Animals are better predictors of weather than weathermen.


----------



## DaveSoMD

LOL... well on top of the rain and wind from approaching Irene and the hurricane warning, we were just put under a tornado watch until 8 PM tonight.....I'm guessing the locusts will be showing up soon too...


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> LOL... well on top of the rain and wind from approaching Irene and the hurricane warning, we were just put under a tornado watch until 8 PM tonight.....I'm guessing the locusts will be showing up soon too...


Dave, I am sorry to hear of yet another challenge being "thrown?" your way!  I am feeling guilty to be living in an area where we complain about too much rain, not enough sun, too much sun, not enough snow (on the mountains) and too much snow (on the roads).  As I said in the Irene thread, I am greatly humbled.

That being said, at 8:15 am it is showing signs of being another hot day so that means getting more indoor stuff done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> LOL... well on top of the rain and wind from approaching Irene and the hurricane warning, we were just put under a tornado watch until 8 PM tonight.....I'm guessing the locusts will be showing up soon too...



Did you get a rain of frogs already?


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> Dave, I am sorry to hear of yet another challenge being "thrown?" your way!  I am feeling guilty to be living in an area where we complain about too much rain, not enough sun, too much sun, not enough snow (on the mountains) and too much snow (on the roads).  As I said in the Irene thread, I am greatly humbled.
> 
> That being said, at 8:15 am it is showing signs of being another hot day so that means getting more indoor stuff done.



Hey, it is a learning experience and builds character..   Oh and I'll take the heat any day.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you get a rain of frogs already?



No, no rain of frogs.. but we do have a tree on the roof... 

It didn't go through and looks like it just bent the back gutter. I won't know anything else until I can get on the roof and up in the attic to check.  

Oh, this is the weather thread...winds are picking up and rain is coming in waves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> No, no rain of frogs.. but we do have a tree on the roof...
> 
> It didn't go through and looks like it just bent the back gutter. I won't know anything else until I can get on the roof and up in the attic to check.
> 
> Oh, this is the weather thread...winds are picking up and rain is coming in waves.



Need dry weather for locusts...I hope the tree didn't do any major damage.


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Need dry weather for locusts...I hope the tree didn't do any major damage.



From what I can see from the backyard the roof and shingles look okay.  I'll just need to check the sheathing and trusses up in the attic, but not today. I don't want to be stuck up there walking beams if the power goes out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> From what I can see from the backyard the roof and shingles look okay.  I'll just need to check the sheathing and trusses up in the attic, but not today. I don't want to be stuck up there walking beams if the power goes out.



Chicken...

I wouldn't, either.


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chicken...
> 
> I wouldn't, either.



Knowing me I'd lose my balance and put a foot thru the ceiling and do more damage than the tree did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Knowing me I'd lose my balance and put a foot thru the ceiling and do more damage than the tree did.



Yup, sounds like what would happen to me, too!   Or I would scare myself in the dark.


----------



## TATTRAT

wind, rain. More of the same.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:45 a.m. - 67 degrees, 90% humidity, clear skies and calm.

Today will be sunshine and hot with a high of 94.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 82° at 6:40 a.m. in New Orleans.  The box fan in the middle of my apartment is keeping the temp nice so far, but I'll have to turn on the a/c soon.  The summer heat hasn't left, but is showing some signs of relenting.

There is a huge gray cloud overhead right now.  I can see the sharp edge.  I'm hoping for the sound of thunder soon.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up this sunday morning to a LOUD clap of thunder in SE South Dakota. The rain has stopped now & it's a nice cool 58F. Love that fresh smell outside after it rains.


----------



## Dawgluver

Could you send some of that our way, Simon?  Sunny, 73, and dry here in Iowa.


----------



## SherryDAmore

64, grey, raining, and WINDY from ever changing directions.  I hate Irene.....


----------



## babetoo

93 degrees right now. sunshine. i am tired of the heat. staying in the air conditioning. guess since i am elderly i am at risk. the weather alerts say so anyway.


----------



## simonbaker

It turned out to be a beautiful day in SE South Dakota.  70's with a slight breeze.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:30 a.m. - 73 degrees, 73% humidity, mostly cloudy, wind SE at 10 kts.

30% chance of thunderstorms, high of 90.


----------



## babetoo

same as yesterday. yep it is 93 degrees. and sunny


----------



## Zhizara

Temperature is 99°!  There is also a marsh fire that's keeping smoke in the air.  Very unhealthy to be outside.


----------



## simonbaker

Feels like rain in SE South Dakota. They say there's a chance.  It was a nice 80F today. Low humidity.  I am looking forward to the fall like weather. It won't be long now.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:00 a.m. - 70 degrees, 71% humidity, clear skies, wind from the SE at 9 kts.

30% chance of thunderstorms, hot, high of 92.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 88° and SMOKY.  The marsh fire apparently is still burning.  No open windows today.


----------



## mudbug

NoVa - gorgeous.  Sunny and warm w/little to no humidity. Most days should be like this.


----------



## SherryDAmore

75 and GORGEOUS!!  Beautiful and sunny.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have RAIN!!!  Finally!!!

Been dry for almost a month.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast, cloudey with rain/drizzle on & off all day. It's  been in the 60's all day in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Zhizara

It's a little over 93 degrees and the smoke has cleared for now.  The marsh fire is contained by water on all sides and no homes are threatened, but whatever wildlife is there are in danger.  It covers a huge area.  Here's one picture of the smoke.

http://media.nola.com/tpphotos/photo/2011/08/9945419-large.jpg


----------



## vitauta

Zhizara said:


> It's a little over 93 degrees and the smoke has cleared for now.  The marsh fire is contained by water on all sides and no homes are threatened, but whatever wildlife is there are in danger.  It covers a huge area.  Here's one picture of the smoke.
> 
> http://media.nola.com/tpphotos/photo/2011/08/9945419-large.jpg



good that people and homes are safe. but terrible devastation. is this at one end of the dismal swamp, zhizara?  lately it sometimes seems that the very force of nature is at war with us...


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> good that people and homes are safe. but terrible devastation. is this at one end of the dismal swamp, zhizara? lately it sometimes seems that the very force of nature is at war with us...


 I agree.  It makes a person wonder, what's coming next?

Glad to hear that everyone is safe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We still have fires all around us. Smells like a campfire outside and in the house.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:30 a.m. - 77 degrees, 66% humidity, clear skies, wind SE at 10 kts.

30% chance of thunderstorms, hot, expected high of 98 degrees.


----------



## Zhizara

vitauta said:


> good that people and homes are safe. but terrible devastation. is this at one end of the dismal swamp, zhizara?  lately it sometimes seems that the very force of nature is at war with us...



I don't think it's connected Vi.  Around here (the toe of the boot), it's all scattered delta areas.  The fire is located on the southeastern side of Lake Ponchartrain, and is about 15 miles northeast of where I live.

The firefighters cannot get their equipment in there, so are planning to just let it burn itself out.  Some helicopters are dumping water with more copters joining in today.

When the "breeze" is right, I could smoke a fatty on the sidewalk!


----------



## simonbaker

Hot & Humid in SE South Dakota today. More of the same tomorrow they say.  High 80's.


----------



## Dawgluver

90s today along the mighty Mississip.  Supposed to be worse tomorrow.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:30 a.m. - 76 degrees, 76% humidity, clear skies with a SSE wind at 6 kts.

Today expected to be sunny, hot and a high near 98 F.


----------



## Zhizara

New Orleans, LA:  86° with a decent ESE breeze with a high expected of 92°.

Thunderstormy weather for the next 5 days.

Tonight is supposed to be windy.

So far, the smoke is being pushed away from me.  Reports are that the water being helicoptered in are making a difference.  The marsh fire covers over 1,000 acres!


----------



## Zhizara

Update:

Today is good, at least for me, the wind is blowing the smoke away, and  it's been raining pretty steady for a couple of hours with more to come.

I just hope it helps with the fire, so many people here in my apartments  are elderly and have enough trouble  breathing without the added smoke.

I went outside yesterday morning, even though it was a little smoky.  My  plants needed to be watered and I have to use a spigot outside to get  non-softened water.

I probably wasn't outside 3 minutes, but was definitely aware of the effect.

Today, I've got the living room window open, and with the box fan over by the  doorway, I'm pulling in cool air from the hallway (there is a 2" space  under the hallway doors).

The outside temp is down to 80°, so I'm pretty comfortable.  If the rain  and clouds hold up, I might just be able to leave it open all day.

The ESE wind is caused by a tropical depression trying to form to the Southeast of us in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## babetoo

84 degrees and sunny. it has cooled down but that is still hot in my book.


----------



## Dawgluver

My car thermometer says 102.  Yeesh!


----------



## simonbaker

89F hot & humid in SE South Dakota.  It feels like an armpit outside.


----------



## niquejim

High today 90, low tonight 78. I can't wait until mid October when the temps will drop below 70 for the first time since early June


----------



## chopper

72f now at 9:30 pm. It was in the 90s again today. Allergies are still in full swing!


----------



## Zhizara

4:40 a.m. in New Orleans, is 78° with storms and flooding expected from the tropical depression, although it's calm right now.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m. - 71 degrees, 78% humidity, fair skies, wind ESE at 5 kts.

Today sunshine, high around 95.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up this morning, 7 am, to 70F with light rain.  I heard it will be in the 80's again today.


----------



## vitauta

Zhizara said:


> 4:40 a.m. in New Orleans, is 78° with storms and flooding expected from the tropical depression, although it's calm right now.




hopefully, the rains will help extinguish the remnants of those marsh fires in your area, zee.


----------



## babetoo

81 and sunny, the temps. are going in the wrong direction, up.


----------



## Zhizara

It looks as if the worst part of the tropical storm is passing well below us.  It's windy, but not very (ESE 7 mph) right now and it's a rainy day, but it's not very heavy.  

The temperature is a lovely 77°.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & damp all day in SE South Dakota. 70's with rain drizzle off & on all day.


----------



## Dawgluver

A refreshing (not) 97°, with heat index of 101 here along Old Man River.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 4:30 a.m. - 72 degrees, 84% humidity, clear skies, calm.

Today mostly sunshine, hot, high of 94.


----------



## Zhizara

The tropical storm has moved a little north and is now windy (30 mph) and rainy.  Storm watch and tornado watch.  

The "eye" area is to the west of here, but still below Louisiana.  Instead of falling apart, the storm has gotten pretty well defined.

Selkie, you're north of me, so you just might get some foul weather if the storm keeps moving northward.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Mild temp - 67 -  and overcast this morning...only supposed to get into the mid-80's today..


----------



## simonbaker

It's a nice cool 62F at 6:40 am in SE South Dakota. Beautiful weather predicted for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Stubbs

Here in Missouri it back in the upper 90s to 100 but they calling for rain. Who knws if it will.


----------



## JGDean

NW Florida RAIN...82 alittle wind


----------



## Selkie

Zhizara said:


> ...Selkie, you're north of me, so you just might get some foul weather if the storm keeps moving northward.



I think it's going to move east before it gets this far north. I'll just have more sunshine and high temperatures. I'm soooo tired of summer!


----------



## Zhizara

Latest update is even more northward.  Had some heavy winds and rain.  The wind coming in under the front door had my 5 X 7 carpet rippling like it was about to take off! 

I'm really enjoying having the window open in the middle of the day.


----------



## Selkie

Zhizara said:


> ...The wind coming in under the front door had my 5 X 7 carpet rippling like it was about to take off!
> 
> I'm really enjoying having the window open in the middle of the day.



I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 77 in eastern Iowa, a wonderful change from yesterday's oppressive temps.  The rain we were supposed to get passed us by, we sure need it.


----------



## Zhizara

Selkie said:


> I'm so jealous!!!



If the carpet gets ready to take off, I'll fly up for a visit.


----------



## Dawgluver

All right!  Finally a nice Iowa rainstorm!  But the satelite's wiped out....


----------



## Zhizara

The storm has lost a lot of it's rain, but it still very well defined.  Winds today are expected to be between 28 and 34 mph all day.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m. - 71 degrees, 73% humidity, overcast, wind NW at 5 kts.

Mostly cloudy with 60% chance of afternoon thunderstorms and high of 79.


----------



## Zhizara

The sky is getting that sickly yellow/green tint, and the wind is picking up and making the trees dance.  Here comes the next band of TS Lee (Yep, it's got a name.)


----------



## Selkie

Zhizara said:


> The sky is getting that sickly yellow/green tint, and the wind is picking up and making the trees dance.  Here comes the next band of TS Lee (Yep, it's got a name.)



That sickly colored sky reminds me of tornado weather... not that one always appears, but when they do, it's often a greenish sky.


----------



## Zhizara

There were tornado watches yesterday, but not today.  

It rained and blew for awhile, calmed down awhile and looks like it's revving up again.  It may not be a really strong storm, but it sure is well formed.  There's a definite eye.

I've seen much worse rain accumulation here.  

I'm enjoying the kaleidescopic skies, but not worried about the storm.


----------



## Dawgluver

We went from oppressive summer heat to fall today, 67, sunny, and breezy.


----------



## babetoo

78 and sunny, a.c. will be on shortly


----------



## Vanilla Bean

babetoo said:


> 78 and sunny, a.c. will be on shortly


ditto here, but no AC.. just two fans.  I'm even going to be brave and bake something in the oven for dinner.


----------



## Somebunny

It's a lovely 63 degree evening on Great Falls MT.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And in Missoula...


----------



## Aunt Bea

70 degrees
slight breeze 
gentle rain 

It is supposed to rain most of the day.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Lovely weather for ducks... And for eating some good warm soup!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m. - 55 degrees, 72% humidity, clear skies, wind NNW at 7 kts. (_*FINALLY*, signs that summer may be coming to an end!!!_ )

Today will be sunny, high of 76 but windy.


----------



## Claire

Fall has fallen.  It is cool, and I'm wearing jeans for the first time in months.  OK, they're lightweight pull-ons.  But it is the first time in months I've felt the need to cover my knees.  Just beautiful.  A part of me is happy to see the end of a weird spring/summer, but a part of me is not looking forward to winter.  I have a knee and ankle that are vaguely aching.  What's that all about?  Old age?  Coming to get me?


----------



## Stubbs

Claire
I am so with u on that. My back will start bothering me even more than it already does


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There is a lovely cool breeze coming in, I'll have to wear socks and sweats this morning.  Forgot to  look at the temp, but I'm guessing in the 40's.


----------



## Zhizara

It's only 75°, very windy and overcast.  At least I can have the windows open.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's 57 F and partly cloudy.  It's supposed to get over 80 and sunny.


----------



## babetoo

85 and cloudy. we actually had rain about five a.m. i heard it but thought i must be mistaken. rain in early sept. in so.calif?


----------



## Zhizara

A little bit of blue sky now, but the wind is howling.


----------



## Stubbs

Had to pull out winter pjs for the kids


----------



## roadfix

Perfect evening for grilling on the patio and listening to Bossa Nova.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got up to 64 today, after triple digits last week!  No pool today.  Got out the footies and jacket, and put a blanket on the bed.  Too soon the Fall.


----------



## Somebunny

Nice evening again in Montana, the Mornings have been "crisp" but it was in the mid to high 90's today, maybe a little warm for us Pacific Nothwesterners! Wondering what we will get in S. Dakota?!


----------



## msmofet

Dark, 76F, pouring like crazy and we are under a flood watch till tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:15 a.m. - 48 degrees, 80% humidity, clear skies, wind NW at 5 kts.

Today will be sunshine and high of 77.


----------



## Claire

6 a.m.  Perfect.  Cool.  Dry.  Pants and sweater weather.  Cool enough that my joints are aching a bit, but a couple of ibuprofen will get me through my climb to and from my Zumba class.


----------



## Zhizara

A beautiful morning (finally) in New Orleans.  Temp is 68°, no wind, clear sky dawning with a little color.


----------



## SherryDAmore

59 degrees, grey, with 50% chance of rain.  I guess it really is the end of the summer.


----------



## babetoo

it is 100 degrees with 26 percent humidity. it is just awful. the a.c. can't keep up . supposed to be t-storm later. maybe that will help cool it off.


----------



## Dawgluver

Windows open, froze my ax off this morning.  Low 60's now.  We've had some strange weather this year.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day in SE South Dakota. In the 70's today with a cool breeze. Visiting family in SW Minnesota over the holiday weekend. The weather was great there too. I love the onset of fall. The most beautiful time of the year. It's time to throw an extra comfortor on the bed at night.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

84 F and sunny


----------



## Zhizara

Perfect.  Windows have been open since yesterday.  Really, really nice.


----------



## babetoo

at seven thirty at night it is 87 degrees, the humidity is 46 percent. i can hardly breathe. my a.c. is struggling.


----------



## roadfix

Yep, it sure is downright warm and humid tonight.  My body ceases to function.


----------



## Zhizara

4 a.m. and windows still wide open.  There is almost never any wind this time of day.  The temperature is 70°!  I'm loving it, especially since the humidity is down to 65%.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Low 50s
raining 
nice breeze
Fall is coming!

Kiddos are back in school today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m. - 50 F. degrees, 77% humidity, calm, clear skies.

Today will be sunny, high of 79 F.


----------



## jusnikki

It's chilly.... We're at that stage now where it's heat in the mornings and air conditioning by the evening...


----------



## babetoo

it is 99 degrees and sunny. still a bit muggy but not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 76F in SE South Dakota today. Low of 46F predicted for tonight. Beautiful weather. I wish it could stay this way year 'round.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to 71 today.  Should not be as cold tonight as it was last night.  Lovin' the 70’s!


----------



## Alix

A glorious 30C - 90F here today. Sunny, gentle breeze. A perfect day.


----------



## PattY1

Tornado Warning!!


----------



## simonbaker

Be safe & take care.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 3:00 a.m. - 56 degrees, 67% humidity, clear skies, NW wind at 5 kts.

Today sunny, high near 80 F.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Upstate, NY - 7:30 a.m., 60, raining, grey, and FLOODING.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

49 degrees, dark, I'm going back to bed for a couple more hours.


----------



## Zhizara

77° with a high of 81°.  Perfect open window weather.


----------



## Andy M.

It is and has been cool, rainy and humid for several days.  It's supposed to be clearing up and drying out later today.


----------



## Timothy

Zhizara said:


> 77° with a high of 81°. Perfect open window weather.


 
I hear you Zhizara! I had my windows open for awhile this morning! The fresh outside air is so nice to bring in!

It's noon and the heat is past 80F now, so I've shut the house up and turned on the A/C.

It was nice while it lasted!


----------



## Alix

22C (74F) here right now, sunny and a gentle breeze. Going up to 30+ today which is AWESOME!


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful 80 degrees in SE South dakota, with a slight breeze, very low humidity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is smokier today, a woman was in respiratory failure at Costco today, the ambulance crew was there.  Can't see the mountains to the north and our huge mountain on the east is difficult to see...west of us is gone about a mile away.


----------



## Zhizara

Speaking of smoke, apparently the marsh fire got put out thanks to TS Lee.

It's 79 degrees and clear.  I don't think I've noticed a cloud all day.

I've had the windows wide open for 4 straight days!  This is heavenly.


----------



## ChefJune

sun's out, for a change!


----------



## barbieq

Partly cloudy and 86 right now. But it's s'posed to get up to 92 today. Grilling weather?


----------



## Zhizara

79.5° at 10:15 a.m. with a high of only 83° today.  Gorgeous blue skies with only a wisp of cloud.  5th day of open windows.   I'm loving it!


----------



## babetoo

81 and sunny, nice to have the power back on. so can run a.c.


----------



## simonbaker

84 for a high today in SE South Dakota. It's a nice warm. Not hot.


----------



## babetoo

it has really cooled off. 71 at noon. marine layer this a.m.


----------



## Kayelle

70 degrees at 2pm and raining.  Very strange.


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful 83F in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Dawgluver

75 and gorgeous along the mighty Mississip.


----------



## pacanis

The sun just came out! First time in five days.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and quite pleasant with temp of 77.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 8 p.m & 78F with a nice cool breeze in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Kathleen

Pretty this morning, and now there is rain.  Rain.  Rain.  Oh, and rain.  Then we have rain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Pretty this morning, and now there is rain.  Rain.  Rain.  Oh, and rain.  Then we have rain.



Sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

It's a little cool here. It's been getting a little chilly at night. Has dropped down around 50 for the last week or so. Actually had to wear long sleeves one night. I'm loving it.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a gorgeous day!  78, went to the pool for the last time.  We close it for the season tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting impatiently for sweater weather...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Severe weather warnings, we are starting to get the side swipe from hurric katia, wind gusts are already up to 72 mph. We had plenty of warning, we all spent yesterday helping our neighbors to pick their apples ect,we took down the hanging baskets. The chain saw was primed and tested. Bugger as we speak one of my neighbors plum trees has dropped and our sunflowers are history.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:00 a.m. - 59 degrees, 90% humidity, clear skies, calm.

Expected to be hot with a high around 90.


----------



## Timothy

St. Augustine, Florida (Northeast corner of Florida)

6:45 am, 75F, high of 88F expected today with possible T-Storms.


----------



## vitauta

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Severe weather warnings, we are starting to get the side swipe from hurric katia, wind gusts are already up to 72 mph. We had plenty of warning, we all spent yesterday helping our neighbors to pick their apples ect,we took down the hanging baskets. The chain saw was primed and tested. Bugger as we speak one of my neighbors plum trees has dropped and our sunflowers are history.





hang in there, bolas! it sounds like you are well prepared for katia's tricks. and with these gale force winds raging, some of your welsh neighbors are remarkably still managing the rescue of many hundreds of migrating birds struck down out of the skies by katia....


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting impatiently for sweater weather...


 
Me too, Princess Fiona!

I am sooo tired of the heat and air conditioning electric bills. I had the windows open last night. It's so nice to get some fresh outside air into the house!

I will thoroughly enjoy the cooler weather when it arrives this year!

Bolas! Good luck with the storm! Tie yourself to the ground!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Severe weather warnings, we are starting to get the side swipe from hurric katia, wind gusts are already up to 72 mph. We had plenty of warning, we all spent yesterday helping our neighbors to pick their apples ect,we took down the hanging baskets. The chain saw was primed and tested. Bugger as we speak one of my neighbors plum trees has dropped and our sunflowers are history.



Good Luck, keeping you in my thoughts, Bolas.  I'm glad I saved a picture of your sunflowers.  Take care and keep in touch when you can.


----------



## Alix

Well, my furnace just kicked in, that should tell you most of the story! LOL! Its beautifully clear right now, the sky is that gorgeous blue you only get in the fall. I doubt we're in double digits yet, but its supposed to be warmish this afternoon. Right now, brrrr!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My sweaters and I will be on Alix's deck.


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sweaters and I will be on Alix's deck.


 
Stop by my house and pick me up PF! I'll go with you! 

I am sooo tired of this heat! 

The A/C has again been running almost all day. 

90F right now outside. 

The electric company loves me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Upper 80‘s and breezy.  The final day of summer, I fear.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Upper 80‘s and breezy.  The final day of summer, I fear.




ah but wait, there's still all those balmy days of indian summer yet to come....


----------



## Zhizara

vitauta said:


> ah but wait, there's still all those balmy days of indian summer yet to come....



I think those days are here in New Orleans.  I gladly say goodbuy and good riddance to this no wind, hot, hot, hot summer!


----------



## simonbaker

It was a high of 90F in SE South Dakota, Hot. They are saying a low of 49F tonight.


----------



## babetoo

82 degrees. t-storms and lightening forecast for tomorrow. guess i won't water today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Timothy said:


> Stop by my house and pick me up PF! I'll go with you!
> 
> I am sooo tired of this heat!
> 
> The A/C has again been running almost all day.
> 
> 90F right now outside.
> 
> The electric company loves me.



That would be a 96 hour drive...42 down, 42 back and then 12 up to Alix's...and trying to smuggle you across the border...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Thanks for your concerns, I was a bit peed off because I could not pick and roast the peppers for Luca's dish.
My neighbors had quite a lot of tree damage, I went round with a friend and my chainsaw at about 15.00 hrs but we had to leave it till today when a branch from a poplar stuck in the ground near us like a javelin


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:15 a.m. - A wonderful 64 degrees at 74% humidity, clear skies and 7 kt. wind from the ESE.

Another hot summer day with an expected high of 93.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Thanks for your concerns, I was a bit peed off because I could not pick and roast the peppers for Luca's dish.
> My neighbors had quite a lot of tree damage, I went round with a friend and my chainsaw at about 15.00 hrs but we had to leave it till today when a branch from a poplar stuck in the ground near us like a javelin



Oh my goodness! Glad you are ok and survived the storm.


----------



## Timothy

In Northeast Florida at St. Augustine at 9 am:

72F
93% Humidity
Wind 6 mph from the west
Clear skies, no rain expected

Beautiful Post Card Florida Weather.

High in the lower 90's expected.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day in SE South Dakota. High's in the 70's Low's at night in the 40's. I love it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Same here.  Supposed to get colder tomorrow.  Our normal high is supposed to be in the 80’s.


----------



## Somebunny

Back to cooler weather for us.in S.Dakota and Wyoming today, high 60's low 70's probably the last of summer for us :-( as it's bound to get cooler as we get closer to home :-(


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

46F and blustery, ocasional light splatters of rain.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 9:00 p.m. & a real nice, cool 55F. The high was only 58.  There is a freeze warning tonight here in SE South Dakota. Bringing the plants in off the deck & covering the tomatoes in the garden.  Great sleeping weather tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have similar, though not to freeze tonight.  We had to close the windows.


----------



## chopper

Rain rain and more rain this afternoon and evening. Just stopped after starting this afternoon (about six hours ago). Very unusual for here. I am sure it will be dry again soon.


----------



## Claire

In-Sane.  Went from 80s, needing shorts and tank tops, to ...my heat came on this morning!!  We hadn't even had time to get all the windows closed.  I was having a WWII reunion and couldn't figure out if we could be on the porch or inside, windows open or closed.  The temperatures dropped so quickly that I really didn't know what to do.  It all worked out OK, but really, in a few hours' time needing both tank tops and sweat shirts. ... well a pain in the but!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

It was one of those mornings where, while driving down the road, I could sing "Now I'm in the rain, now I'm out of the rain. Now I'm in the rain, now I'm out of the rain. Now I'm in the rain, now I'm out of the rain," all the way home.


----------



## Timothy

Claire said:


> In-Sane. Went from 80s, needing shorts and tank tops, to ...my heat came on this morning!!


 
It's been wonderfully cooler here in Florida also, Claire! I was able to open the windows last night at 10pm and at 11:30am today, it's just getting too warm outside to leave them open now.

Nice fresh air all through the house! I love it!


----------



## simonbaker

It was a cool 57 degrees all day here in SE South Dakota. It frooze last night, got down to 29F.  Time to throw another blanket on the bed.  Great sleeping weather.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 62 today along Ol' Man River.  Got really cold last night, expected to do the same tonight.  Of course, we left the windows open!


----------



## chopper

Rain and fog all day. Makes me want to sit in front of a fire wrapped in a blanket. Didn't get above 50 degrees today.


----------



## Timothy

Still 80F out at 11pm. It's dropping nicely now, so I'll open the windows when I go to bed.

Hot today. It got up to about 92F. No breeze and high humidity.

Great day for the beach!


----------



## Zhizara

Wow! it's 5 a.m. and the temperature is a nice cool 67° with a NNE wind of 4 mph.

High is expected of 83°.  Ahhhh Fall!


----------



## DaveSoMD

54 degrees at 6 AM.. wow.. big change from yesterday..


----------



## justplainbill

Excellent-
52F (11C)
Dew Point 38F
Pressure 30.2" (1023 millibars) and rising
Wind NW @ 12mph


----------



## Timothy

At 8am, In St. Augustine, Florida, on the Northeast corner of the state, it's currently partly cloudy with 93% humidity at 71F. Slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the morning...then chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs around 90. South winds 5 mph increasing to east 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of rain 40 percent.

The beaches will be packed today. It's a beautiful morning!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

54, rainy, cool, perfect!


----------



## babetoo

sunshine and 73 degrees. very pleasant


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 50F in SE S.D.  Overcast & feels like rain.


----------



## Dawgluver

51 here, and we got a brief rain at noon.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 1:30 a.m. - 53 degrees, 96% humidity, overcast, Wind ESE at 8 kts.

Expected high of 65 F. with 50% scattered showers.


----------



## recipedirect

First night I could sleep with the windows opened since May. Wonderful!!


----------



## simonbaker

56F, cool & overcast in SE S.D..  We are heading north for the weekend..Brrrr.


----------



## justplainbill

Very pleasant (almost cool enough to start baking) -
Temp 62F
Dewpoint 50F
Wind NE @ 15mph
Barometer 30.4" but falling


----------



## Timothy

I could report this like a salty old sailor and say; "Arggggg Matey! Thar's a Noreast'r blowin on shore and the sea-life has run deep!", but since I'm not an old salt, I'll just say we're having a nice Northeaster that is bringing in some much needed rain and cooler temperatures.

We have a fantastic breeze coming in off the ocean, (I'm one mile, line-of-sight, from the ocean at my house, so the full effect of the ocean breeze is felt.

I love it! It's a sweet break from the heat and dryness.

St. Augustine, Florida
Northeast Corner of Florida

Currently; 77F, Overcast, winds from the Northeast at 20 miles per/hr with gusts to 24.

Pressure at 30.16, Visibility at 10 miles.
Humidity 83%

For the rest of today and tonight:

Mostly cloudy and breezy with a slight chance of showers and isolated thunderstorms in the morning...then chance of showers and isolated thunderstorms in the afternoon. 

Some thunderstorms may produce heavy rainfall. 

Highs in the lower 80s. Northeast winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts to 30 mph. 

Chance of rain 50 percent. 

Tonight, Breezy. Mostly cloudy with chance of showers and isolated thunderstorms. 

Lows in the lower 70s. Northeast winds 15 to 20 mph with gusts to 25 mph. 

Chance of rain 40 percent.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gloomy and 59°, with periodic spurts of much needed rain here along the Mighty Mississippi.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a nice cool 60F at 7:30 p.m. in SE S.D.  Beautiful evening.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:15 a.m. - 64 degrees, 100% humidity (patchy fog), overcast, wind WNW at 8 kts.

Morning showers, expected high of 77 F.


----------



## pacanis

An hour ago in NW PA it was windy, lotta stars out, light jacket needed. My guess is we've got a front moving in.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Crisp, sunny, fall day!


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> Crisp, sunny, fall day!


 
I had one of those yesterday!
It was such a shame that I had to spend it inside watching football all day


----------



## tinlizzie

About 8 AM, SW Florida 74 degrees w/95 per cent humidity.  Highs today and the rest of the week in the low 90's.  Phew.

It's an ill wind that swerves away from our US shores and bops our friends across the ocean.  Bad Katia.  Hope there's not too much damage.


----------



## Zhizara

It's only 77° here in New Orleans, the humidity is 95% so it's uncomfortable enough to put the a/c on.  

We've already had one rain shower, with more expected this afternoon, with a high of 85°.


----------



## chopper

Woke up today to 50 degrees. It should be in the 70s today. Nice fall weather. We had some rain last week, and two foggy days the 13th and 14th. When the fog lifted, Pikes Peak was covered in snow. Fall is here. Won't be long and the Aspens will be turning.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> About 8 AM, SW Florida 74 degrees w/95 per cent humidity.  Highs today and the rest of the week in the low 90's.  Phew.
> 
> It's an ill wind that swerves away from our US shores and bops our friends across the ocean.  Bad Katia.  Hope there's not too much damage.



thanks to dcers like you this weather thread has become one of the more interesting topics to watch, in its free-flowing neighborly style.  isn't it nice to know that talking about the weather with friends still has the warm, time honored appeal of those earlier times?  we report, we analyze, we commiserate and make plans around our weather.  with friends, we enjoy the weather together, sharing an comparing....


----------



## babetoo

eighty and sunny. warm temps coming this week.  typical sept in so ca.


----------



## simonbaker

78F with a nice cool breeze in SE S.D.  Beautiful blue sky with no clouds, definitely a day to stop & smell the roses.


----------



## Dawgluver

We started out cool and drizzly, now it's a lovely 79 and sunny in Iowa.


----------



## Zhizara

Rainy off and on with a little lightening thrown in.  80° and calm.


----------



## vitauta

our c-ville metropolitan area in va. was ranked the #1 most desirable place to live in the u.s., by sperling's ranked and rated.  cited as a desirable feature was the area's clean environment.  today too, c-ville earned the dubious distinction of being the smoggiest small city in the nation....


----------



## simonbaker

It's overcast & a cool 59F in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cool and partly sunny 64 right now in eastern Iowa.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Cool and partly sunny 64 right now in eastern Iowa.


Northeastern or Southeastern?


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Northeastern or Southeastern?



We are just south of the Quad Cities.  So I guess it's Mideastern!


----------



## vitauta

our first day of fall, it's 65 degrees, with a gentle rain misting down all morning.  i could enjoy the autumn season much more if it was followed by spring instead of winter....


----------



## babetoo

overcast and humid all day. then thunder storm just a bit ago.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful fall day in SE S.D.  Woke up this morning to a cool day.  It's 58F at 10 a.m.it's nice to sleep in on a saturday morning.


----------



## roadfix

Somewhat cool, overcast morning.  They say it'll be a cool weekend.  I like that.


----------



## babetoo

overcast and humid. supposed to clear in afternoon. in my snuggly robe for first time this fall.


----------



## tinlizzie

We're between thundershowers right now.  Temp 86F, 76% humidity.  Those cool midwestern first days of Autumn sure sound nice.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> We're between thundershowers right now. Temp 86F, 76% humidity. Those cool midwestern first days of Autumn sure sound nice.


 
We're having almost the same conditions in NE Florida also, tinlizzie.

It's sure a nice break from the heat. I hope my electric bill follows the heat down.


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> We're having almost the same conditions in NE Florida also, tinlizzie.
> 
> It's sure a nice break from the heat. I hope my electric bill follows the heat down.


 
When the cool begins, please don't soak up all the good stuff before it trickles down to here.


----------



## vitauta

we have a gray, drizzly day here in virginia with temps only in the upper 60s.  a good day for staying put, reading, eating, indulging my whims....


----------



## chopper

I know it is fall, but Here it is 78 degrees and beautiful summer weather today.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

We had the freak gales and thing were cooling down but we have a forecast that the temp will build to 27c on wed, it 20c now! This is quite strange as we did not have a 27c in aug and the av temp for sept should be 17c.


----------



## Alix

Its bloody GORGEOUS out there right now. 27º and sunny. I had to come in to cool off a bit but I'll be out again shortly. Can't waste the weather when its this nice.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Its bloody GORGEOUS out there right now. 27º and sunny. I had to come in to cool off a bit but I'll be out again shortly. Can't waste the weather when its this nice.




let's see here...27x9=243, divided by 5=48.6+32=80.6 degrees--yup, you are having some very nice fall weather, alix, enjoy....


----------



## Zhizara

It's 90° outside today, but I have had the windows open all day.  The addition of the box fan blowing directly on me has made a big difference.


----------



## Alix

vitauta said:


> let's see here...27x9=243, divided by 5=48.6+32=80.6 degrees--yup, you are having some very nice fall weather, alix, enjoy....



Double and add 30 is a much easier conversion tool vitauta.  Its not even noon yet! Its going to be a hot day. I don't think we had many +30º days this summer, going to have one today I think.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 68F at 6:45 p.m. in SE S.D.  It's been a beautiful fall weekend.


----------



## babetoo

we are definitely in fall mode here. overcast in am, sun in afternoon, but much cooler. in 70's


----------



## Dawgluver

Cool, rainy (which we really needed) and low 50s.


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful fall day in the high 60's in SE S.D.


----------



## Zhizara

74° clear and DARK!  It's almost 6 a.m. and it's still pitch black outside.  It's another hour before sunrise.  

The temperature is perfect and my windows are wide open.  Nice!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Zhizara said:


> 74° clear and DARK!  It's almost 6 a.m. and it's still pitch black outside.  It's another hour before sunrise.
> 
> The temperature is perfect and my windows are wide open.  Nice!



*The very best part of the day....early, cool, just before sun up..don't ya think???

Thunder up North of me....not sure it it will get down to me....we need a little rain.*


----------



## simonbaker

6:45 a.m. & still dark.  Nice cool morning, 50F in SE S.D.  High expected of 77 today.


----------



## chopper

Oh my gosh. We had another beautiful warm day in Colorado!  Is summer back?


----------



## Dawgluver

We started in the 50’s, and it got up to 70!  Nice dog walking weather.  Now it's raining, brief one here in Iowa.


----------



## Claire

Weird.  There seems to be a circular thing that almost looks like a hurricane going around.  Not that severe, obviously.  BUt this circle keeps coming and coming around.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 63 F in SE S.D. this morning.  A high of 80 expected today, warmest it's been in awhile.  We need rain.


----------



## babetoo

currently 77 degrees. sunny after morning fog burned off.


----------



## Timothy

87F
Light rain
Very light breeze from the north
Humidity at 74%

Too hot and muggy out to be fun. 

Inside with the air conditioning working overtime.


----------



## Zhizara

Thunder and waving trees...maybe some rain.  The temperature is wonderful.


----------



## Dawgluver

Low 70‘s with a noon sprinkle.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 6:30 pm & 82F in SE S.D.  It was a beautifully warm day. High was 88F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Almost nice in skin, couple of degrees cooler and I'll be in heaven...that perfect temp where you can undress and you are not too hot or cold.


----------



## babetoo

80 and bright sunshine.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had it all today.  Cool this morn, then sunny and warm, then it rained a bit, now we have a wind advisory.  I drove home through a corn husk storm.  Gotta love Iowa.


----------



## simonbaker

Real windy in SE S.D.  It's a cool 68F at 6:30 p.m.


----------



## chopper

Today started out really windy, but as the day went on it was beautiful fall weather. In the 60's with beautiful blue sky. Leaves are changing, so lots of yellow!


----------



## Zhizara

Wow!  69° this morning.  It doesn't feel chilly, though, just really, really nice.


----------



## simonbaker

66F in SE S.D., It's happy friday at 5:00.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cool and windy, did not quite feel like 70 today here in lovely mideast Iowa.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rainy


----------



## babetoo

80 degrees and the fog is rolling in at five p.m.


----------



## chopper

Beautiful day. Beautiful night. Gotta love fall!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:15 a.m. - 50 degrees, 71% humidity, wind west at 6 kts.

Expected to be sunny and high of 71.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mid forties in central New York, cold and raw.

High of fifty today!  

It always strikes me as odd that fifty in the early spring is balmy and in the fall it is cold!


----------



## simonbaker

Brrrr, its a cold 42F this morning in SE S.D.


----------



## vitauta

Aunt Bea said:


> Mid forties in central New York, cold and raw.
> 
> High of fifty today!
> 
> It always strikes me as odd that fifty in the early spring is balmy and in the fall it is cold!




where is central ny to you, bea?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Syracuse


----------



## vitauta

Aunt Bea said:


> Syracuse





ahh, winter driving the snow belt.  i went to syracuse u. for my first two semesters....is this your childhood hometown bea?


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> ahh, winter driving the snow belt.  i went to syracuse u. for my first two semesters....is this your childhood hometown bea?




Nope!


----------



## Dawgluver

A balmy 46° here in Iowa.  Nice and sunny, but brrrrr!


----------



## Timothy

Beautiful day here in Northeast Florida!

I started my day at 10am with 67F, all windows and doors open. Fan pulling in nice fresh air from the shady back yard.

It's Noon now and still only 77F. I'm loving it!

(Yep, I get up at 10am...Ha! I go to bed at 2am )


----------



## JGDean

Lovely in Northwest Florida. Clear Blue sky, Sunny about 74, slight breeze. Started out at about 60 at 6am. I love opening my windows and getting fresh air! This is the only place I have ever lived that I like 3 out of 4 seasons (don't like the hot humid summer)


----------



## simonbaker

It ended up getting up to 70F today in SE S.D.  Beautiful sun shiney day.


----------



## babetoo

71 and dark, hey simonbaker, we have major cooling trend coming. maybe some rain. slim chance anyway on the rain.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> 71 and dark, hey simonbaker, we have major cooling trend coming. maybe some rain. slim chance anyway on the rain.


We could use some rain here, it's so dry.  Everyone is watering alot.  At 10 pm it's 63F with a nice cool breeze in SE S.D.


----------



## Timothy

64F In Northeast Florida at 11:27pm

My windows have been open all day today.

No air conditioner! Yeah!

My wallet is having a party! The summer electric bills are staggering here.

Some days, the A/C just runs and runs and runs......

I have a plan to buy a split ductless system for the living area and bedroom this winter. I think that would help a lot.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 45 degrees, 76% humidity, clear skies and calm wind.

Expected high of 71 with clear, sunny skies.


----------



## SherryDAmore

It's grey, drizzling and 40 degrees.  Might get up to 59.  Autumn begins.


----------



## wendolene26

Warm but drizzly and wet in Aberdeen...not really a day for getting outside...


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny and upper 50’s along Ol' Man River.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

wendolene26 said:


> Warm but drizzly and wet in Aberdeen...not really a day for getting outside...



I love those kind of days...I don't get many of them.


----------



## babetoo

85 and just a bit overcast.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful sunny 81F in Sioux Falls, S.D.


----------



## Zhizara

It's a cool 55° with a high of 76° expected.  As long as there is no breeze, the windows open is still working fine.


----------



## simonbaker

All day was in the 80's in SE S.D. today. Now it's a nice 72 at 9:30pm


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful day here in Iowa too.  Cooling down, we still have the windows open, 51° now.


----------



## chopper

Still 61 here. Was another day in the 80s.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The heat wave has just ended today, on Saturday our local village Hawarden recorded the hottest October temp in Wales since records began 82.2f


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:15 a.m. - 48 degrees, 89% humidity, clear skies, calm wind.

Expected high of 81 with sunny skies.


----------



## tinlizzie

SW Florida had a cold front come through Sunday -- 63F in the early AM, with lower humidity.  Right now it's a cool 68F, but with 82% humidity.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to a cool 55F in SE S.D. this morning.  It's a windey morning out there.  At least we don't have to shovel wind.


----------



## Timothy

Man oh man, I could get used to this nice fall weather!

52F this morning at 8am.

No air conditioner running now for 3 days. Hallelujah!

I'll bet the beach-goers don't care for it, but I do!


----------



## babetoo

63 and raining. tomorrow even more rain is forecast. we need it. saved me having to water outside.


----------



## Alix

Blankety blank freezing! Its raining and about 9º!! That's about 49F for you folks in the US. Brrrr!


----------



## Zhizara

80° and clear.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Dawgluver

A very sunny 81, beautiful Iowa fall day!


----------



## simonbaker

A beautiful fall day nice breeze & the sun is shining.  It's 78F now in SE S.D.  High of 86 today.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's 66F this morning.  Not as cool as Timothy's neck of the woods, but I'll take it.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> It's 66F this morning. Not as cool as Timothy's neck of the woods, but I'll take it.


 
You folks in southern Florida have much better weather in the winter time here. We have our usual two to four week freezes here in the northern half of the sunshine state. This winter, throw some of that warm air my way, will ya? 

I sure love having fresh air in the house again. The windows were shut *way* too much this summer!

Right now, it's 78F, blue skies and a light breeze out of the north. Florida postcard weather!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Singing In the Rain, I'm just Singing in the Rain, what a glorious feeling, I'm happy again...


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> You folks in southern Florida have much better weather in the winter time here. We have our usual two to four week freezes here in the northern half of the sunshine state. This winter, throw some of that warm air my way, will ya?
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can spare some along about January.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's pouring rain here!


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely gorgeous 80's today.


----------



## babetoo

61 degrees and raining. a good day for napping, to bad i couldn't.


----------



## simonbaker

In the 80's in SE S.D. Very windy. Alot of fires being reported on the tv news.  Harvest in the fields along with high winds & extremely dry.  High risk time for fires here.


----------



## licia

Rain     Rain          Rain  - It must be raining all over Florida today.


----------



## Claire

Indian Summer.  I'm loving it and wishing it would last forever.  Many walks, much porch sitting.


----------



## vitauta

raining in my living room--a hot water heater burst in the apartment directly above me.  of course it's sunday....


----------



## Claire

Of course, what am I doing?  Heading for that pee-pour (literally) weather in Florida.  So I'm hide-bound to enjoy this weather as much as I can.  By the time I get back (in two weeks), who knows what we'll have here?


----------



## SherryDAmore

50 so far, but supposed to get up to 78 sunny, gorgeous degrees.  A perfect day again.  Yesterday was terrific.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 74° with a decent NE wind (7 mph), with itsy bitsy little clouds scattered around.  Perfect!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fog and rain....I love it!


----------



## Dawgluver

68 and sunny, should get into the 80's again.   Beautiful!


----------



## chopper

Yesterday it snowed all morning. We do need moisture, but it could have been rain. Oh well, one thing about the Pikes Peak region-the weather changes quickly. The sun is out this morning, and it is up to 42 degrees at this time. Our sunshine feels great-I'm at about 7000 feet above sea level so the sun is closer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm anxiously awaiting snow...I know, I'm nuts!


----------



## justplainbill

78*F.  We still have tomatoes  ripening on the vine.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting snow...I know, I'm nuts!


 Don't get me wrong, I like snow too, but I just wasn't ready for it yet.  The only weather I don't care for would be strong wind or below zero weather.
I feel like we missed out on fall-went straight to winter.  Maybe this week will go back to fall-my favorite time of year!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I like snow too, but I just wasn't ready for it yet.  The only weather I don't care for would be strong wind or below zero weather.
> I feel like we missed out on fall-went straight to winter.  Maybe this week will go back to fall-my favorite time of year!



And you will get a REAL Indian summer!


----------



## tinlizzie

It's 82F and partly cloudy - very humid, burning off the 3-1/2" of rain we got last night - the forecast had been for scattered showers.  Good grief.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like snow too, but I just wasn't ready for it yet.  The only weather I don't care for would be strong wind or below zero weather.
> I feel like we missed out on fall-went straight to winter.  Maybe this week will go back to fall-my favorite time of year!



I bought a real winter coat about a week before we moved to Montana from Wyoming...I never got to wear it and ended up mailing it back to my sister.  I miss winter...LOL!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I bought a real winter coat about a week before we moved to Montana from Wyoming...I never got to wear it and ended up mailing it back to my sister.  I miss winter...LOL!



I'm confused, PF.  Montana doesn't have winter?  You don't need winter coats?  Montana is right next to North Dakota, where the air force parka is de rigeur nearly year round!

Oh, I get it.  You live in Southern Montana!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm confused, PF.  Montana doesn't have winter?  You don't need winter coats?  Montana is right next to North Dakota, where the air force parka is de rigeur nearly year round!
> 
> Oh, I get it.  You live in Southern Montana!



Missoula is completely surrounded by mountains and we are only 3000 ft above sea level.  We are in the "Banana Belt." We do get cold at times, but only for a few days and rarely get much snow.  Eastern MT has high winds and it gets very cold.  I wear sweaters most of the winter.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Missoula is completely surrounded by mountains and we are only 3000 ft above sea level.  We are in the "Banana Belt." We do get cold at times, but only for a few days and rarely get much snow.  Eastern MT has high winds and it gets very cold.  I wear sweaters most of the winter.



Had no idea.  I grew up on the flat, windy, frozen ND prairie.  Iowa gets almost as frigid.  Wonder if the ND folks realize how balmy Missoula is?  Who needs California!


----------



## vitauta

dawg, i wouldn't have taken you for a tough little tundra lass--or a site moderator, either.  when did that happen?  congrats--to both!


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> dawg, i wouldn't have taken you for a tough little tundra lass--or a site moderator, either.  when did that happen?  congrats--to both!



Thanks Vit!  Yeah, just checking out my tiara collection.  Couple days ago.


----------



## simonbaker

There is a nice cool breeze.  It's 75F in SE S.D.


----------



## babetoo

76 and waning sunshine.


----------



## simonbaker

Rainey cool overcast at 7:30 a.m.  It's 59F in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

49 F...wonderful!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

74 and cloudy.


----------



## babetoo

nice and warm today. lots of sunshine. the days are getting shorter.


----------



## simonbaker

68F in SE S.D.  Turned out to be a beautiful day.  The hunter's say it's to warm for them.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are having a wonderful thunder storm right now. Loving it.


----------



## babetoo

97 degrees and sunshine. we are having another heat wave.


----------



## roadfix

The Santa Ana winds are blowing and the heat is on.  Feels like a 100 outside right now.


----------



## Timothy

87F, light breeze from the west and overcast.

62% Humidity

Late in the season for this level of heat.

The norm for this date is 77F and the highest it's ever been is only 4 degrees more than it is right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rain off and on all day, high 60’s right now, and more rain expected later.  Not bad for mid October!


----------



## simonbaker

sprinkling on & off most of the day.  It's 67F, nice & cool in SE S.D.


----------



## babetoo

it is still 81 degrees at 8 p.m.


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> it is still 81 degrees at 8 p.m.


That's a drag, babetoo! I think I can hear your A/C running.... Yikes, Holy hurting wallet, Batman!


----------



## martan

getting cold  winter's coming for sure!


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 59F at 8 pm in SE S.D.  Beautiful day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wind strong enough it woke the dog earlier!  A nice 60s along Old Man River.


----------



## babetoo

really hot today, down to a cool 67 at eleven thirty at night. air still on and fans going big time.


----------



## simonbaker

At 7:30 am it's a cool 44F in SE S.D.


----------



## Timothy

It's a beautiful Florida day. Clear, blue sky, light breeze, 83F and low humidity (for Florida).

Picture postcard weather.

The windows and doors are open and it's simply a great day!


----------



## roadfix

It was so hot and dry yesterday I had trouble keeping myself hydrated while working on my landscaping project in my back yard.  It's a bit cooler today.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cool and very windy.  It poured rain for a couple minutes, now the sun is out, and the wind's died down.


----------



## babetoo

79 hazy sunshine


----------



## simonbaker

52F at 8:40 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

12:15, 44 degrees, rainy and overcast...loverly!


----------



## babetoo

a pleasant and sunny 75. humidity is 55 percent. that is not so pleasant.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I don't know what the temperature is right now but boy is it windy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dark.  Glad I walked earlier.  51, and the wind finally died down along the Mighty Mississippi.


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> Dark. Glad I walked earlier. 51, and the wind finally died down along the Mighty Mississippi.


 
We're having the same weather here! It's dark here too!

Ain't that wierd? 

I'm killin me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's an epidemic, it's Dark here, too!

I'm going on a late night root beer run!


----------



## Dawgluver

Why is it I can't stop laughing?  Epidemic!


----------



## Timothy

Oh No!

The sun has gone out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I bet it got cooler, too and folks started to feel drowsy...thinking about bed linens...it's a mind control conspiracy!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Cold & windy. It's 57F at 6 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

48, partly sunny with a chance of snow showers (at least slush) once it gets dark.


----------



## Dawgluver

The epidemic Dark continues!

Currently 53° and the wind died down.


----------



## Aunt Bea

40, dark, damp, cold, no heat until November 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is nice having the heat included in the rent until you hit the last couple of weeks before they turn it on in the Fall and the first couple of weeks in the Spring before they turn it off.  A couple more weeks and I will have the windows open and be complaining about the tropical heat.

 Alone in a world so cold?    Maybe I'm just too demanding.    Maybe I'm just like my father, too bold.    Maybe you're just like my mother.    She's never satisfied ...

Prince - When Doves Cry


----------



## Zhizara

Fog!!!  Lots of thick white fog.  It says the temp is 68°. but with 99% humidity feels pretty darn warm.


----------



## Timothy

Aunt Bea said:


> 40, dark, damp, cold, no heat until November 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It is nice having the heat included in the rent until you hit the last couple of weeks before they turn it on in the Fall and the first couple of weeks in the Spring before they turn it off. A couple more weeks and I will have the windows open and be complaining about the tropical heat.


 
This won't help you for this year, but it would for next year and all the following years:

Portable, Oil Filled Radiator

I own two of these and they heat my living room area and bedroom with no problem. It's the only heat I have. They cost almost nothing to operate.

PM me if you want the details.


----------



## babetoo

81 and sunshine


----------



## simonbaker

It's been a cold day in SE S.D. today. The high temp. was only 54F. Overcast with a real damp feeling outside.


----------



## spiceoflife

64 and sunny, sunny, sunny. A real treat as all winter and summer we live under a fog blanket. We only get sun in spring and fall. Loving it!


----------



## Dawgluver

High 40‘s most of the day, now 52 and kinda gray.


----------



## chopper

It is 5:30 pm and windy and 40 degrees.  Tonight will be dark and cold!  Freeze warning. Cover the plants!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

48 all day, mostly clear...spent all day in the doctors office or waiting for prescriptions.

I'm getting up early tomorrow, it's supposed to be foggy!  Yipee!!!


----------



## shnooky

76, 35% humidity with sunny skies


----------



## babetoo

lovely day, 76 and sunny.


----------



## Zhizara

74° at 6 p.m. with a low expected tonight of 54° and wind with gusts to 45 mph.

Tomorrow's high is forecast at only 67°.  Still nice enough, but starting to act like it wants to be chilly.  I'm not ready yet.  I need a much longer Autumn.


----------



## Dawgluver

46 and getting dark and windy.  Will forgo the walk and do the recumbent bike instead.  My feet haven't unthawed from work yet.


----------



## simonbaker

At 9:00 pm it's 45F & cold in SE S.D.  High's in the low 50's all day.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dark! Continued mostly dark, changing to scattered light in the morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aha!  The epidemic continues!


----------



## tinlizzie

3" of rain yesterday; tornado warnings from midnight last night til 6 this morning.  Right now, drizzly and 79 degrees.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Aha!  The epidemic continues!




Seems to happen about the same time everyday, give or take an hour...

Beautifully foggy this morning, 28 degrees, hopefully there is some hoar frost that will sparkle in the sunlight when it finally decides to show up over the mountain.


----------



## babetoo

69 and sunny, i have the house all opened up. i love so. calif. i am inland so it is always a bit warmer here.


----------



## Zhizara

63° and off and on windy.  Just a little nippy, windows only part way open.  If there weren't a breeze, they'd be all the way open.  Beautiful fall weather.  I hope it lasts awhile.


----------



## simonbaker

It was 32F at 8 am this morning. I don't think it made it up to 50F today for a high. Now, at 7 pm, it's 42F.  Time to dig out the winter coats in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got up to a balmy 48, now it's cold (and dark) again here along Ol' Man River.


----------



## Timothy

63F right now with a low of 54 expected. A low in the high 40's tomorrow night is expected! Yipeeeeeee!

I'm loving all the fresh air in the house. I missed it badly during the "air-conditioner" months.

Most of the reason I love to camp is because of having wonderful fresh air to breathe. It always makes me eat too much though....


----------



## simonbaker

Cold most of the day. 43F  at 9 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

41 here, covered the remaining peppers and cherry toms.  Supposed to be our first freeze tonight.


----------



## taxlady

12C (~54F) and light rain. Earlier today, while I was driving home, we had thunder and lightening and heavy rain and hail. It was scary.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I finally got to wear my long sweater!  It was 26 degrees when I went to work.  Drizzles off and on this afternoon and now it's 47 and falling fast. 

 I'm going to see if I can turn the thermostat down a little, again.  There is no happy medium for one person who sleeps hot and another who sleeps cold.  I guess I wouldn't mind so much if Shrek didn't toss the covers off later when he gets too hot.


----------



## simonbaker

Cold morning, 28F.  Beautiful day, high of 73F.  Starting to cool off at 6 pm..65F.  Overall, a beautiful day in SE S.D. with the sun shining.


----------



## Dawgluver

Woke to 31, came home to 53 and sunny.  The weekend is supposed to be in the high 60's along Ol' Man River.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rainy, wet and lovely!  Should freeze over a bit tonight.


----------



## chopper

Second snow storm of the year!  25 degrees.


----------



## simonbaker

49F & cold in SE S.D.  The weatherman was talking snow by halloween.  Everyone is talking about the snow in Colorado today.  Coffeetalk in the cafe today.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yesterday, beautiful 70’s.  Today, 48° now along the banks of Ol' Man River.  North Dakota also got snow.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> 49F & cold in SE S.D.  The weatherman was talking snow by halloween.  Everyone is talking about the snow in Colorado today.  Coffeetalk in the cafe today.



Nice to be thought about!


----------



## Timothy

chopper said:


> Second snow storm of the year! 25 degrees.


 
Its been 34 years since I last saw snow in person. Lots of photos, lots of movies, but haven't seen any since I left Berlin in 1977.

Its nice to look at, but I always considered it a hassle. 

Here in St. Augustine, it's 67F, 87% humidity, no wind, with a low of 63F expected.

Windows are wide open with fans pulling nice fresh outside air into the house.

I love this time of year.


----------



## babetoo

in high sixties today. sun off and on. definitely a fall day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> View attachment 12284
> 
> Second snow storm of the year!  25 degrees.



That is certainly beautiful, Chopper.  Thanks for the pic.  I love the snow!


----------



## Aunt Bea

The first snow of the year is due today!

I will have to see if I can catch a snowflake on my tongue and not get taken in for a psychiatric evaluation!

I always look forward to the first snow but, I tire of it quickly.


----------



## vitauta

chopper said:


> View attachment 12284
> 
> Second snow storm of the year!  25 degrees.



i love it that i can sometimes get the weather news from dcers (and with pics) before it is aired on tv....


----------



## Dawgluver

A lovely 53, the sun is shining, and when I took the dog out, the one tiny gray cloud directly overhead rained on us!


----------



## Zhizara

It's still absolutely gorgeous open window weather.  I'm hoping for a nice rainy day.


----------



## simonbaker

Had to scrape the windows at 8 am before work today.  It stayed in the 50's all day. It's 51F now at 6 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 40 degrees @ 9 PM here.  I've been scraping car windows for the past two weeks.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Well, after three of the _most _glorious autumn days, 70, sunny, breezy, it was grey, drizzly and finally snowed yesterday!  

Today it sunny but cold, and will get "up" to 49......


----------



## jusnikki

It's a chilly 48 degrees. It was raining and now it's just dreary looking outside. 
I hate the cold weather. It's so hard to keep warm....


----------



## vitauta

hey c'mon, it's only late october--we're not ready for a snow storm in virginia yet.  but that's the forecast....


----------



## babetoo

high 70 and sunny


----------



## Zhizara

It's getting chilly.  It was overcast all day, not one speck of sun.  Not exactly the rainstorm I was hoping for.

The temperature is expected to get into the high 40s tonight.  Maybe it's time to start crocheting on the bedspread/afghan/lapghan warm thingy.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a cold 22F in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

42 and sunny along the Mighty Mississip.


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> 42 and sunny along the Mighty Mississip.


How close are you to the river and at that point, are there good fishing spots you've used?

I'm also a fishing addict. Fresh water, salt water....I don't care which. I love em all. I don't do boats however. My feet must be firmly planted on Mother Earth.


----------



## Zhizara

67° with a cool NW wind, sunny and clear.


----------



## chopper

...another shot out the back door. Hey, where did the snow go???
60 degrees today and sunny. Oh wait...there is the snow...on Pikes Peak. 




A little far away for the camera on my phone. You will have to take my word for it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Timothy said:
			
		

> How close are you to the river and at that point, are there good fishing spots you've used?
> 
> I'm also a fishing addict. Fresh water, salt water....I don't care which. I love em all. I don't do boats however. My feet must be firmly planted on Mother Earth.



Probably a couple miles.  Lots of folks fish from the banks or from boats here.  I've been spoiled by fishing for walleye in Lake Of The Woods, sadly have never fished Ol' Man River.  They catch a lot of catfish here, along with crappies and bluegill.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a nice 54F in SE S.D.


----------



## chopper

Am I the only one reporting snow this season?  I had a SNOW DAY off of work today.  Snow and lots of wind-blizzard conditions.  All school districts in the area were closed.  The sun did come out a little this afternoon, but now it is lightly snowing again and 28 degrees.  I am happy to be inside with the dogs.


----------



## Alix

No snow yet. We were commenting on how nice it was for Halloween that the kids didn't have to tramp through the snow. We're expecting our first light snowfall by Friday here. Right now its 10C (50F) and a bit overcast. The birds are going NUTS on my feeders though so I expect it will be getting frosty ASAP.


----------



## chopper

I really thought that we would hear from some of our friends in PA and NJ, etc where it snowed just the other day too. I heard that North Jersey got a lot of snow. We have it nice here. It is beautiful for a couple of days, then snow, only to repeat it again. That is our fall weather!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Central New York had about an inch in the higher elevations a week ago but nothing since.

Sunny and 60 degrees here!


----------



## Dawgluver

60s, with intermittent rain.  Supposed to get cold tomorrow.


----------



## chopper

Believe it or not the sun came back put and it is so pretty now. Still 27 degrees, but so pretty. 





Things are melting fast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It snows then melts as the sun's coming up...it will start sticking all too soon.  I can't wait!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m. - 39 F., 86% humidity, wind is west at 17 kts.

Mostly sunny but windy, high of 48 F.


----------



## vitauta

Selkie said:


> NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m. - 39 F., 86% humidity, wind is west at 17 kts.
> 
> Mostly sunny but windy, high of 48 F.




been missing selkie's daily weather reports from arkansas....


----------



## jusnikki

It's been raining and about 58 degrees right now. Winds are really high. Really dreary looking outside. Suppose to get cooler by lunch.


----------



## kezlehan

Raining here in the UK. Typical as I have to go out in less than an hour


----------



## Alix

Overcast and dismal looking. Only about 5C (37F) here right now. I don't have to head to work til 215 so I think I'll cheer up the house with some baking. The double chocolate cookies weren't a huge hit so I have to think of something else that will smell delicious and inspire my family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ginger cookies...


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ginger cookies...



*ding!* That's IT! Thanks PF!


----------



## babetoo

73 and lots of sunshine. supposed to rain tomorrow, and then a cold snap on the weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> *ding!* That's IT! Thanks PF!



That always smells good to me!


----------



## kezlehan

Raining again here. And it's the bonfire and fireworks at the local park tonight. Don't think I'll be going if this weather stays. It is only light rain, but I think I'd rather be at home cooking and drinking my cider in the warm!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:15 a.m. - 39 F., 79% Humidity, Clear Skies and WNW wind at 3 kts.

Expected to be sunny all day with a high of 62 F. (Wonderful Fall weather! The color of the trees reached their peak about 4-5 days ago, but there's still plenty to admire.)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring.


----------



## kezlehan

Bouncing down with rain! Glad I didn't decide to go to the local bonfire, and instead I'm cooking a mushroom and rice one pot, whilst drinking cider, in the warm


----------



## babetoo

well it rained and rained hard. right now 51 and not raining.


----------



## Dawgluver

We started out at 29°, then got up to 60 and sunny.  And now, once again, it's dark.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We started out at 29°, then got up to 60 and sunny.  And now, once again, it's dark.



Dark here again, too!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:00 a.m. - 45 F., 86% humidity, Cloudy, Wind SSE at 13 kts.

Mostly sunshine expected, windy, high of 63 F.


----------



## kezlehan

Looks like the rain has set in for the day here in the UK


----------



## Zhizara

I keep a thermometer on the window sill by the open window.  62°, but it's hard to tell what the day will be like.  It's supposed to be sunny, but is mostly cloudy.  I can see a little bit of blue sky, but not much.  

There's no wind, so it's comfortable, inside at least.


----------



## Timothy

Zhizara said:


> I keep a thermometer on the window sill by the open window. 62°, but it's hard to tell what the day will be like. It's supposed to be sunny, but is mostly cloudy. I can see a little bit of blue sky, but not much.
> 
> There's no wind, so it's comfortable, inside at least.


 
Same thing here, Zhazara. 61.7F out and overcast. Loving the cool nights.


----------



## Dawgluver

44 and gloomy here along the Mississippi.


----------



## kezlehan

Cold. Very cold. Rain has stopped for now. Thankfully I'm all warm and tucked up in bed watching Breaking Bad before I start cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice and cool...haven't been outside, yet.  I wish I could get Shrek to wear socks and a sweater and let me open the windows a bit.


----------



## Alix

Cold and clear. High of -5C low of -17C today. Brrrrr!


----------



## babetoo

61 and very gloomy, more rain on the way we are told.


----------



## vitauta

we are enjoying a crisp, cool sunny day (52 deg.) here in central virginia.  it will be so nice to have daylight showing up a whole hour earlier tomorrow morning....


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 58F in SE S.D.  Real windy here today, gusts of 50 mph. Daylight savings time tonight!  It will be nice to go to work in the daylight.


----------



## babetoo

49, getting a bit chilly, may have to turn heater on. electric blanket goes on tomorrow, when i change the sheets. it is dark , now eight thirty p.m.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m. - 57 F., 72% humidity, cloudy with a south wind at 15 kts.

Expected to be mostly cloudy today, high of 63, south wind at 10-20 kts with 30% chance of rain late this afternoon.


----------



## Elisabi

in italy isn't cold but is raining... a lot....


----------



## Timothy

Kind of typical autum day outside today.

About 60 with gusty winds. Lot of leaves falling.

One year, I weighed a few bags of leaves I composted with the mower.

It turned out that I was picking up 800 pounds of leaves from my acre with each new layer of leaves.

Every year, I end up with a compost pile of 8 feet by 20 feet, 6 feet deep by spring after it cooks down. Fantastic source of fishing worms and there is no shortage of bass to eat them. I have about 20 local lakes to choose from that are each loaded with fish.

Sweatshirt weather for sure today.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a little past noon & 44F in SE South Dakota. Beautiful fall day.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

45 F and parly cloudy, but it's supposed to rain for the next couple of days.


----------



## Dawgluver

Turned out really nice.  The wind slowed down, the sun came out, and it's 63°.


----------



## chopper

Sunny, 45 degrees, bright blue sky, and a bit breezy.


----------



## simonbaker

50F at 4 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## Kathleen

It's beautifully fall here.  Lovely leaves, crisp air.

And we fell back time-wise.  Now if they would set it and forget it.  I hate time change.


----------



## babetoo

54 and gloomy, rain earlier


----------



## Timothy

Anyone want some leaves to play in? I have plenty to share!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 9:00 a.m. - 61 F., 94% humidity, Overcast with Rain, Wind SE at 8 kts.

Rain most of the day but ending this evening with a high of 69 F.


----------



## Timothy

Burning leaves....what a nostalgic smell that is...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Perfect, as usual. Cool and sunny, high of 63F and low of 41F


----------



## vitauta

Timothy said:


> Burning leaves....what a nostalgic smell that is...





yes tim, i remember it so well... also, raking up tall piles of leaves and taking turns jumping in...roasting marshmallows on sticks over the leaf-burning fires....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Timothy said:


> Anyone want some leaves to play in? I have plenty to share!


Yeah, me too, and I don't even have a tree, just high winds.


----------



## babetoo

60 and sunday, supposed to be clear til friday. big storm last night, scared my cats to death. thomas kept looking at the ceiling as the noise was very loud.


----------



## kezlehan

Very cold. And our heating just broke. I'm in bed under a duvet and a fleece blanket, sporting PJ bottoms, socks, slippers, a vest, hoody, hat, and a hot water bottle. Watching Breaking Bad. I'm cold.


----------



## Timothy

Timothy said:


> Anyone want some leaves to play in? I have plenty to share!





Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Yeah, me too, and I don't even have a tree, just high winds.


Well, that's certainly a drag. No tree, but you still have to clean up leaves? Bummer!

To an extent, the leaves are pretty when they first start falling. Then, when they cover all the grass and start piling up, they become nothing but more work.

I do love to burn them. The smell they give off is pleasent to me.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 47F in SE S.D.


----------



## Zhizara

A comfortable 70° today.  Shorts weather.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:00 a.m. - 57 F., 94% humidity, variable wind, overcast from thunderstorms, heavy rain at times.

Large thunderstorms in the area that will last for most of the day. Rainfall may reach 1" (2.54 cm). Expected high of 68 F.


----------



## babetoo

68 and sunny


----------



## Vanilla Bean

55 F and partly cloudy.  It's supposed to rain later tonight, according to the forecast.


----------



## simonbaker

It's  a cool 48F in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

42° right now, supposed to get rain again along Ol' Man River.


----------



## Alix

Its getting chilly out there. High of 9C today and low of -5C. Going to be warmer tomorrow though!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:30 a.m. - 40 F., 89% humidity, cloudy with WNW wind at 15 kts.

Today will be partly cloudy, windy (20-30 mph), and high of 54 F.


----------



## Zhizara

It's low 70s and partly cloudy.  The thunderstorms that were to have filled the morning have passed to the South instead.  The humidity almost makes me want to turn on the a/c.  It's still shorts and short sleeve shirts weather.


----------



## Timothy

After fixing the laundry room water line leak and having the air conditioner off for about 3 weeks, this beautiful cool weather has resulted in a lowering of my electric bill by $215 on this bill.

I"m loveing that! 



62.4F right now at 8:36am. Wind, 8 mph from the ENE.

Absolutely beautiful outside!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22 degrees @ 8 am.   Yes, I have a sweater.


----------



## Zhizara

It's a blustery, overcast, cold (to me) day.  54° now with a high of only 58° with North winds blowing 20 mph.  Definitely sweats weather.


----------



## babetoo

78 and cloudy


----------



## Dawgluver

36°, windy, and yucky.  Guess I'll have to break out the winter coat pretty soon.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 42 F  at 4:45 pm in SE South Dakota.  Cold day with a light wind.  No snow yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposed to snow tonight...I'm getting impatient!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 7:15 a.m.: 51 F., 41% humidity, clear skies, SW wind at 15 kts.

Today; sunny, high of 64 F. Beautiful autumn day!


----------



## babetoo

78 and cloudy, very humid. rain tomorrow, they say.


----------



## vitauta

blustery cold air blew in today--didn't even reach 50 degrees.  as usual, i dread the coming of winter--at least it's a virginia winter, not a new york winter....


----------



## Dawgluver

A breezy 48, now down to 41 here along the Mississippi.  Sounds like the weekend will be nice.


----------



## tinlizzie

Kinda cool -- 58F with 77% humidity.  Nice.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> Kinda cool -- 58F with 77% humidity. Nice.


 
I hear ya, tinlizzie! It was down in the high 40's last night and I had to put an extra blanket on the bed! I know I didn't want to crawl out of it this morning! Nice and cozy until I threw the blankets off! Brrrrrrrrrr!

Sitting here with sweats on and a flannel shirt, drinking hot mocha cafe!

52F outside and only 66F in the house! I havn't used the heat yet this year. Soon maybe.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful saturday afternoon in SE S.D.  60F & not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## babetoo

really simon, it is 60  degrees and raining like crazy. think i will take a nap. lol


----------



## Dawgluver

57° and cloudy.  Just got back from a very nice walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There were a couple of snowflakes hanging around, very overcast, breeze picking up when we came home.  Otherwise, no joy here.  The mountain passes got some snow, though.


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> I hear ya, tinlizzie! It was down in the high 40's last night and I had to put an extra blanket on the bed! I know I didn't want to crawl out of it this morning! Nice and cozy until I threw the blankets off! Brrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Sitting here with sweats on and a flannel shirt, drinking hot mocha cafe!
> 
> 52F outside and only 66F in the house! I havn't used the heat yet this year. Soon maybe.


 
57F and 84% humidity this morning.  Wish it could stay this way all year.  I haven't had the a/c or heat on for a couple of weeks now.  _Really_ wish it could stay that way all year.

Cheers w/the hot mocha cafe, Timothy!


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> 57F and 84% humidity this morning. Wish it could stay this way all year. I haven't had the a/c or heat on for a couple of weeks now. _Really_ wish it could stay that way all year.
> 
> Cheers w/the hot mocha cafe, Timothy!


 
I hear you, tinlizzie! It's wonderful when the heat or air isn't running. The electric bill is much smaller also!

I'm having eggnog this morning instead of my mocha cafe. Yum!

65F at 81% humidity this morning. Beautiful day out there!


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a beautiful 61°, but super windy here along Old Man River.


----------



## simonbaker

It's been a beautiful day here in SE S.D. It's about 6:30 now & is 48F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is inching towards freezing and it has been slushing all day, not cold enough to really snow.  now everything is saturated.  It will be a skate rink in the morning.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m.: Unseasonably warm at 70 F., 71% humidity, wind 14 kts from the SSW.

Windy with 30% chance of showers and a high of 73 F.


----------



## Zhizara

It's in the 70s here, but with 98% humidity, it feels pretty unpleasant.


----------



## Timothy

A low last night of 55F, and right now it's 69F with 75% humidity and no wind. Not a cloud in the sky!

Beautiful autum day in Florida! I should be fishing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm so lucky, it didn't freeze...but now I'm up early, ready to go and getting cat hair all over the black pants I chose to wear.


----------



## babetoo

67 and cloudy. no rain predicted but who knows?


----------



## simonbaker

High of 54F low of 29F. It's 52 now at 5:30 in SE S.D.  The cold weather is on it's way they say.


----------



## Dawgluver

Very nice 54° here along the Mississip.  Got in a walk before it got pitch dark.


----------



## Alix

-6C and snowing like a son of a gun! I saw a couple of fender benders already and its only been coming down for about 2 hours. Its slipperier than snot on a doorknob out there! There is an up ramp to the mall where Bugs works, and we decided not to chance it. Good call. As it turns out, there was a van stuck halfway up when I went by later. Couldn't go up...couldn't get back down without sliding into traffic.


----------



## chopper

Oh my gosh did we have wind on Sat. Night. Thought we were going to blow away!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m.: 54 F., 97% humidity, overcast, wind SE at 9 kts. More than half of the leaves have fallen but many still have their bright color.

Expected high of 69 F., windy, 30% chance of showers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17 degrees, I'm glad I was able to "dry" the car last night, otherwise it would be iced over this morning.


----------



## Timothy

75F with a 7 mph SEbE wind out from 120 degrees, with the humidity at 74% with clear skies.

Beautiful NE Florida weather!

Here's a very cool boxed compass for those unfamiliar with all the compass points.


----------



## cara

tell me, when will summer be back again...?


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 32F at 9 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

43°  now, after a lovely high 50’s.  Supposed to get really cold tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 24 on the way home, my new coat is too hot to zip up, my new hat has a tassel.  It's winter, I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m.: 46 F., 71% humidity, Partly cloudy, north breeze at 8 kts.

Mostly cloudy today with a high of 52 F. and NNE wind at 10 kts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

9 F, we may get up to 28 F...beautiful crystal clear day.  I may have to dig up some gloves.


----------



## simonbaker

It was a cold, frosty 24F this morning. We reached a high of 35 today. It's 31F now at 6 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 29° right now, down from a sunny and brisk 43 along Ol' Man River.


----------



## chopper

24 degrees right now. The high today was 38. It was a beautiful crisp fall day with sunshine and blue sky.


----------



## Timothy

chopper said:


> 24 degrees right now. The high today was 38. It was a beautiful crisp fall day with sunshine and blue sky.


 
Wow chopper, I envy you! It got up to 80F here today and I had to turn the air conditioning on again.


----------



## chopper

Timothy said:
			
		

> Wow chopper, I envy you! It got up to 80F here today and I had to turn the air conditioning on again.



Yea...no AC in my house, but I sure am glad we have a heater. 20 degrees and dark right now.


----------



## Alix

Pretty frosty out there right now. We're expecting 4inches of snow tonight.


----------



## Timothy

chopper said:


> Yea...no AC in my house, but I sure am glad we have a heater. 20 degrees and dark right now.


 
That recurring darkness got you again, huh? It's the same here. Pitch Black outside.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m.: Brrr... 29 F., 78% humidity, clear skies, light breeze from the west. This hard freeze should help to clear any remaining leaves from the trees.

Sunny, high of 51 F., west wind at 5-10 kts.


----------



## simonbaker

Leaving for work at 6:30 am & it's 10F in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Zhizara

It's a chilly 57° and overcast, with a NW wind at 22 mph, high expected to be 65°.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's mostly cloudy and 42 F.  The sun is out alittle.


----------



## babetoo

66 and off and on sunshine.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny and cold today, temp dropping fast.  32 right now.  I broke out the winter jacket.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Right now it's 39 and mostly cloudy, but I don't see any hint of sun.  The mountain areas are really getting pounded with snow right now.  On the  news, they act like it's some new development, when the mountains areas ALWAYS get a ton of snow.  I think people should know that by now.. it's like.."DUH."


----------



## pacanis

There is snow.


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> There is snow.




SNOW! YIKES!

Not the "S" word!

The part of living in Florida that I love.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vanilla Bean said:


> Right now it's 39 and mostly cloudy, but I don't see any hint of sun.  The mountain areas are really getting pounded with snow right now.  On the  news, they act like it's some new development, when the mountains areas ALWAYS get a ton of snow.  I think people should know that by now.. it's like.."DUH."



It snowed last night and then it was raining today, creating that nasty slush that packs your tires.  Then it stopped and the roads were able to dry off.  It was 36 when I came home, it's now 27 and we are supposed to get gobs of snow.  I'm glad the roads got dry, love snow...not crazy about ice.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 5:45 a.m.: 39 F., 46% humidity, clear skies with SE wind at 16 kts.

Today mostly sunny, high of 56 F., wind gusts SSE at 25 kts, a blustery autumn day, the kind that Norman Rockwell used to paint about.


----------



## simonbaker

No snow in SE South Dakota.  They say it's all around us but nothing yet.  This morning the day is starting out with  a beautiful 35F. The high today will be 50F, a regular heat wave, light jacket today.


----------



## tinlizzie

simonbaker said:


> No snow in SE South Dakota. They say it's all around us but nothing yet. This morning the day is starting out with a beautiful 35F. The high today will be 50F, a regular heat wave, light jacket today.


 
63F and foggy this morning.  A cool-down from yesterday, a regular cold snap - Light jacket today, opposite reason.  Weird, huh?


----------



## babetoo

60 and very overcast.


----------



## Dawgluver

47°, and once again, very dark.  Nice and sunny but windy earlier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17, also very dark and it's windy as heck!  Hellgate Canyon is blowing cold!


----------



## Zhizara

60° now, but it's going to be back in the 70s today.  It's becoming a nice long balmy fall this year.  Great for the electric bill.


----------



## tinlizzie

68F this morning, partly cloudy.  Today is predicted to be mid-80's, less windy.


----------



## babetoo

cloudy and gloomy, no idea the temp. but have had heater on today.


----------



## Timothy

Overcast and chilly out today here also Babe2

66F right now and an expected low of 63F tonight.

96% humidity and a 5 mph NbW wind.

Widely scattered darkness.


----------



## Dawgluver

A very nice 50 something earlier. Currently 34° along Ol' Man River.  Much darkness.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Urgh. It rained all night and then dropped from 38 to 26. Brrr. Was a bugger to get my car door open. Really need to get an ice scraper (mine broke a couple days ago). This waiting for things to defrost while the car warms up is for the birds.


----------



## Zhizara

67° and heavy fog.  It'll be a nice day once the fog burns off.


----------



## Timothy

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Urgh. It rained all night and then dropped from 38 to 26. Brrr. Was a bugger to get my car door open. Really need to get an ice scraper (mine broke a couple days ago). This waiting for things to defrost while the car warms up is for the birds.


 
My sister has one of those remote starters on her Jeep Cherokee, and when it's nasty cold out, with lots of ice on the car, she makes sure the night before that the heater and fan are on high when she locks the car up. The next morning, she just starts the car from inside the house and in just a few minutes, it's warm and all the ice has melted off the windows. If I lived somewhere where it gets cold like that and has a  lot of ice, I'd sure have that installed on my car! What a non-stressful way to start the day!


----------



## vitauta

Timothy said:


> My sister has one of those remote starters on her Jeep Cherokee, and when it's nasty cold out, with lots of ice on the car, she makes sure the night before that the heater and fan are on high when she locks the car up. The next morning, she just starts the car from inside the house and in just a few minutes, it's warm and all the ice has melted off the windows. If I lived somewhere where it gets cold like that and has a  lot of ice, I'd sure have that installed on my car! What a non-stressful way to start the day!




yes that remote starter sounds like a winner for winter!  i'd like those heated seats, too!


----------



## Somebunny

A partly clear and a very cold 22 degrees Fahrenheit here.  Looking for a high of 41 but that is a long way off.  It is supposed to snow again tomorrow, probably, no accumulation though.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's raining again. It is supposed to rain all day. I am happy it is raining. It will soften the ground for digging, and I can get some inside work done today.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

37 and cloudy, but the sun is out alittle bit.  It's not supposed to rain all day.


----------



## Dawgluver

38 and overcast, no wind.  Beagle and I went for our walk, and a headband and gloves came in handy.


----------



## simonbaker

27F at 5:30 in SE S.D.


----------



## Alix

Windchill made it feel like -45C today! EEK! It was actually only -27C. Its supposed to warm up to above zero in the next couple of days. Please God let that be true!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21F, snow on the ground, no wind at the moment.  Once I have the car warmed up and the windows clear, I turn off the heater, it chills the windshield so it doesn't freeze up overnight, unless it rains. I rarely have to scrape, sweeping snow off is easy!


----------



## babetoo

9:30 pm and raining


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m.: 45 F., 100% humidity, overcast, rain, calm wind.

Today will be a variable light breeze, thundershowers, 60% chance of rain, high of 57 F.


----------



## no mayonnaise

It's dark out with a strong chance of light toward the morning hours and should brighten up considerably by around noon tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A nice balmy 20 F, dark...I am up too early!


----------



## Alix

730am - still dark and -27C (-17F). Supposed to warm up to seasonal today and possibly even get above 0!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I still can't tell if the car is mostly thawed out or If I'm going to have to defrost.  I really don't want to open the back door to check.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It is officially winter at my house! Overnight lows are in the low to mid 40s. I have closed the skylights in the bathrooms, and I have put up the top on the Mustang. I've swapped the cotton loungers with the short sleeve t-shirts for the flannel loungers with the long sleeve henley shirts. I have swapped the Eddie Bauer flip flops for the flannel lined pseudo-topsider slippers. I have pulled the tv-watching comforter out of the linen closet.


----------



## Selkie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It is officially winter at my house! Overnight lows are in the low to mid 40s. I have closed the skylights in the bathrooms, and I have put up the top on the Mustang. I've swapped the cotton loungers with the short sleeve t-shirts for the flannel loungers with the long sleeve henley shirts. I have swapped the Eddie Bauer flip flops for the flannel lined pseudo-topsider slippers. I have pulled the tv-watching comforter out of the linen closet.



That sounds like a change of season to me!


----------



## babetoo

gloomy, cloudy and dark. we had a nice rain yesterday. just in time to save having to water.


----------



## Dawgluver

41 and kinda gloomy.


----------



## Claire

Right now, relatively speaking, OK.  I usually throw my annual party the first sunday in December, and in the past few years, that's when our first blizzard or ice storm (the latter being much worse) hits.  It never seems to stop anyone.  But I've learned to pile inthe food and hootch a week or two ahead of time!


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 34F at 7 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33F @ 4:45 AM, that's fairly warm, they are saying we will have rain today and tomorrow and 40F on Thanksgiving.

I did just check outside...it's still DARK!  That lasts all night apparently.


----------



## Zhizara

Still windows open weather.  High expected today is 81°.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's 49 with lots of rain, wind, and it's still dark out.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 8:30 a.m.: 46 F., 96% humidity, overcast, west wind at 8 kts.

Small chance of thunderstorms this morning, cloudy this afternoon, high of 51 F., NW wind at 10-20 kts. Fireplace weather, just to take the morning chill out of the air.


----------



## Timothy

Zhizara said:


> Still windows open weather. High expected today is 81°.


Same here, Zhizara! I'm loving the fresh air in the house! Night time sleeping is 100% better with windows wide open!


----------



## Selkie

Timothy said:


> Same here, Zhizara! I'm loving the fresh air in the house! Night time sleeping is 100% better with windows wide open!



I wish!!!


----------



## babetoo

murky sunshine, just a tad chilly. rain forecast for thanksgiving.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drizzly all day, and currently 40° here along the mighty river.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & hazy most of the day. Cool temp.'s, have not seen the sun today. It's 45F now at 5 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## Timothy

72F right now with a SEbS, 150 degree wind at 5 mph with 82% humidity and an expected low of 65F tonight.

Fan in the window, all windows open, ceiling fan on "Helocopter"

I wish it was like this all year!


----------



## Somebunny

Beautiful sunny day here around 40 degrees.  Incredible view of fresh snow on the Malahat Mountains (on Vancouver Island). Winds have quieted down, but the sea still looks angry!  I think it's a good day for a walk.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mostly cloudy with a bit of sun and 43 F.


----------



## babetoo

chilly and sunny


----------



## tinlizzie

For winter-lovers, here's a line by Sarah Moss:

"When I rule the world I'm going to set a maximum midday temperature of the point at which good chocolate makes a noise when you break it."

Here in S FL this morning it's in the 60's, with 70's to come this afternoon.


----------



## Timothy

Hey tinlizzie, its 68F here in the north part of the sunshine state and a 4 mph wind from the southwest and an expected high today in the high 70's.

Snow? We don't need no stinking snow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

19.9 degrees at 5 am.  No snow.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rain, rain and more rain.. Temp is 50 F


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> Hey tinlizzie, its 68F here in the north part of the sunshine state and a 4 mph wind from the southwest and an expected high today in the high 70's.
> 
> Snow? We don't need no stinking snow!


 
Do you have those little (invasive), low-growing weeds in yards up there - they bloom a light pink profusely and look sort of like snow on the ground?  I think there's a county ordinance against real snow.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 51° and gray gloomy overcast.  Windows closed today, just a little chilly.


----------



## Dawgluver

35° and yucky, though not as bad as yesterday, which was windy and rainy.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> Do you have those little (invasive), low-growing weeds in yards up there - they bloom a light pink profusely and look sort of like snow on the ground? I think there's a county ordinance against real snow.


We probably do, but I'm not sure which ones you mean. I think I have every weed known to mankind in my yard!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 10:00 a.m.: 33 F., 72% humidity, overcast, wind N at 10 kts.

Today is cloudy, high of 43 F. with a north wind. Essentially a cool, gloomy day.


----------



## Zhizara

It's chilly (for me) 47°, but I'm seeing a little blue for the first time in two days.  I hope it clears.  It's been too gloomy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like gloomy!  Too much sun today, want snow!!!  It's almost December, still no winter. Bummer!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like gloomy!  Too much sun today, want snow!!!  It's almost December, still no winter. Bummer!



Ogres are weird!  You're welcome to my gloomy days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Ogres are weird!  You're welcome to my gloomy days.



There's days in August that I wish I lived farther north!


----------



## babetoo

85 was high today, with murkey sunshine. 71 now and almost dark.


----------



## Dawgluver

28° now, and very dark.  Day was similar to yesterday, only it felt colder here along the banks of the Mississip.


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> 28° now, and very dark. Day was similar to yesterday, only it felt colder here along the banks of the Mississip.


 
Dang, Dawgluver, that recurring darkness just keeps hitting you evey evening, doesn't it? 

28F is just too cold!

About 59F here and an expected low tonight in the upper 40's. That's pretty chilly for Florida!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

DARK! Continuing mostly dark overnight, changing to scattered light in the morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> DARK! Continuing mostly dark overnight, changing to scattered light in the morning.



Every night, happens the same way!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Every night, happens the same way!



Dang!  You guys are good!  Who knew!


----------



## Zhizara

39.5° windows closed!  At least it is supposed to be sunny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29F, hoping for a nice cool day!  But, the darkness continues at this time.


----------



## JGDean

NW Florida - 39 a little breezy. It is supposed to get up to 60. I understand Northern Mississippi got some snow.


----------



## CWS4322

Morrisburg, Ontario - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Timothy

JGDean said:


> NW Florida - 39 a little breezy. It is supposed to get up to 60. I understand Northern Mississippi got some snow.


 
Well, it looks like we now have Florida well covered here on DC. There is a person in South Florida, NE and now NW Florida. All we need is a person in central Florida and we'll have the entire state covered.

It's not hard to play when you live in a playground.


----------



## LPBeier

It's dark and gloomy .  Yesterday was so nice with a little winter chill, sun shining, blue skies and white fluffy clouds.  

Well, I have lots of indoor things to do so I will turn on my TV "fireplace" (our cable company airs a looped video of a real wood fire that fills the screen and even has a guy stoking it and adding logs!), crank up the Christmas music and get some nice smells coming from the kitchen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dawgluver said:


> Dang!  You guys are good!  Who knew!



I know, and if you were up every two hours to use the facilities, you'd know too!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:30 a.m.: 29 F., 54% humidity, clear skies, calm air.

Today will be sunny, high of 51 F., SW breeze at 5 kts. In general, a nice autumn day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

36 F we are supposed to get rain and snow all day.  I have my galoshes ready!


----------



## Timothy

Wonderful chilly night for sleeping! 51F out right now and I'm loving it! This summer was so hot this year that the cool weather is a real blessing.


----------



## Andy M.

54º F in my part of the world this morning.  The sun is shining.  

We've had a super mild season to date.  One of the mildest Novembers ever.  I've been able to save a few bucks on heat so far this year.


----------



## mbasiszta

86 Degrees in Panamá (Coronado on the Pacific), balmy breezes and some light showers. Perfect! My Lights and Tree are up. Happy Holidays to all!

Marty (who cooked/smoked/bbq'd plank salmon today).


----------



## babetoo

66 degrees and sunny. high winds are coming, up to 45 mile an hour gusts. starting early thursday a.m.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It just pretended to snow off and on today, bummer.  Very breezy and quite cold at times, but no snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 35°, and the nice bright sun earlier lessened the current dark.

The stars have been beautiful lately, can see Orion from the bathroom window at about 4 am.  He needs to stop that.


----------



## Zhizara

51° right now.  The weather report is showing a warming trend with an expected high of 72° Sunday.  Love it!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:00 a.m.: 33 F., 51% humidity, clear skies, breeze ESE at 6 kts.

Today mostly sunny, high of 58 F., SSE wind at 5-10 kts.


----------



## Andy M.

Right now it's 40º F and clear.


----------



## tinlizzie

48F this morning.  Feels good - and hurricane season officially ended yesterday.  Whew!


----------



## mbasiszta

Oh how I luvs my doggy, too. We romped this morning at 6 a.m., in a pleasant mist at about 75 F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F, calm, dark and more dark!  Easing slowly into light after I get to work.  Supposed to be mostly sunny today...ya know...vampires don't like sunlight.


----------



## roadfix

The Santa Ana winds did a number on us overnight.


----------



## tinlizzie

roadfix said:


> The Santa Ana winds did a number on us overnight.


 
Photos of those winds' mischief made our TV news today.  Hang onto your hat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

37F, sunny, no breeze.  Nice day, but sooo Bright!


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to 29F in SE S.D.  We are looking at a high of 31 today. Another beautiful day!  Still no snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

42° and wet here along Old Man River.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's December...no snow.  I'm going to lodge a protest!


----------



## Zhizara

Gorgeous and sunny - windows wide open again.  Loving it!


----------



## babetoo

very dark and very chilly, only 49 degrees, that is cold by southern calif. standards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

11F, very cold, heaven!  Snow even stuck and there are idiots on the road. (I'm NOT on the road.)


----------



## Dawgluver

30°, but it feels a lot colder.  No snow yet.


----------



## Zhizara

67° at 4 a.m. with a high expected of 76°.  Nice open window weather.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:30 a.m.: 32 F., 87% humidity, cloudy, Wind WNW at 10 kts.

Cloudy most of the day. 80% chance of scattered rain and snow showers. High in the mid 30s. Brrr....


----------



## Timothy

Zhizara said:


> 67° at 4 a.m. with a high expected of 76°. Nice open window weather.


It certainly is! I've had my windows open for almost two months now. It's beautiful!

61F, low last night of 56 and a hight todays expected to be 72F. Humidity at 93% and no wind. The Skeeters have come alive again and are eating anyone who dares to venture into their domain.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and cool


----------



## Dawgluver

27°.  No wonder it feels cold!  There's construction going on at one of my schools, and I just couldn't get warm today.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 13F with a sharp cold wind in SE S.D. We have had a light dusting of snow, nothing real measurable. They are talking single didgets tomorrow with temp.'s dipping to 0 for the overnight. Then a heat wave in the 30's predicted this weekend.  If you don't like the weather in South Dakota just wait a few days & it's bound to change.


----------



## Claire

I am so happy!  This was the first year that my Christmas party wasn't the first harbinger of doom.  The past several years I had serious ice and snow issues.  This year no snow.  A little pretty snow would have been OK, but seriously, I had to have my younger friends literally carry my older friends to their cars in previous years.  So it is cold, but not dangerously so.  Yes, we've had our first snow, but nothing to write home about.  I didn't miss having it yesterday, and won't tomorrow when I have to bring a huge load of food to the food bank.  Then, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 63. it seems colder to me. lower temps to stay for awhile


----------



## Zhizara

Gray, gloomy, chilly, drizzly!  YUCK!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

29° and it snowed a bit today, pretty slick early this morn.


----------



## simonbaker

14F in SE South Dakota.  The little bit of wind we have makes it feel colder.  High of 25F.  It was nice to see the sunshine for awhile today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

20F...no wind, I'm enjoying the weather.


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast and 42°, but supposed to be sunny by this afternoon.  I sure hope so.  I need some sunshine!


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 6:45 a.m.: 24 F., 77% humidity, partly cloudy, wind WNW at 7 kts.

Today and through the rest of the week, partly cloudy and high of 41 F. Most of the snow should disappear by tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16F, no wind, cloudy not supposed to snow more until tomorrow.  Poor Patron will be freezing his little tail off.


----------



## Timothy

Wow, it sure is cold where a lot of you live.

78F here in St. Augustine, with a 14 mph wind from the North.

56% humidity and partly cloudy.


----------



## Soma

Well, living in Canada we get used to cold weather from November to April. But this year, there's hardly any snow yet, and it's been in the double digits for a week or more....so it feels pleasantly balmy!
At the moment it's just zero Celsius (32F), and a dusting of snow. This will change in January though! Not looking fwd to it.....so heading for Mexico for second week of Jan, to stay for 2 weeks, thaw out, soak up some sol. Never been there, not a traveller uh-uh; but my son decided to have a tropical wedding so I have to go....


----------



## Alix

-5C and windy today. Had some visitors cleaning up the birdseed the sparrows dropped though...


----------



## Timothy

Soma said:


> Well, living in Canada we get used to cold weather from November to April. But this year, there's hardly any snow yet, and it's been in the double digits for a week or more....so it feels pleasantly balmy!
> At the moment it's just zero Celsius (32F), and a dusting of snow. This will change in January though! Not looking fwd to it.....so heading for Mexico for second week of Jan, to stay for 2 weeks, thaw out, soak up some sol. Never been there, not a traveller uh-uh; but my son decided to have a tropical wedding so I have to go....


Well, good luck with your son's wedding! I hope everything goes well and as expected.

Our coldest weather here in St. Augustine is about 20F most years. For Florida, that's really, really cold! When it dips below 50F here, all the locals start wearing heavy overcoats and such.

It's weird to see a tourist in shorts and T-shirt while next to him is a Floridian with winter gear on! 

It's all in what you're used to.


----------



## simonbaker

33F in SE S.D.  It was great to see the sunshine again today.  High of 37F it was a beautiful day with little to no wind.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 28°, and glad to see some sun here earlier today too!


----------



## babetoo

fifty three degrees and dark. supposed to go down to 30 tonight. gonna cover a large fern on my porch. have babied it til it is huge. don't want to lost it.


----------



## simonbaker

23 F in SE S.D.  The cold is supposed to start tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

A balmy 31° here along Ol' Man River.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F...it was 18F when I went to work this morning, I had to button my sweater.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> 24F...it was 18F when I went to work this morning, I had to button my sweater.



  I've been wearing my winter coat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I've been wearing my winter coat!



I think my winter coat is in the back closet, I have to move about 14 guitars to get to it.  Good thing I haven't needed it yet.  As long as the wind doesn't blow, I can handle the cold.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I think my winter coat is in the back closet, I have to move about 14 guitars to get to it.  Good thing I haven't needed it yet.  As long as the wind doesn't blow, I can handle the cold.



I used to be able to handle the cold too.  Now I can't defrost.  We always have wind blowing.

14 guitars???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I used to be able to handle the cold too.  Now I can't defrost.  We always have wind blowing.
> 
> 14 guitars???



And a Marshall Half Stack...Shrek plays Guitar, Mandolin, Bazuki, Bass, Banjo...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> And a Marshall Half Stack...Shrek plays Guitar, Mandolin, Bazuki, Bass, Banjo...



Holy cow.  You wouldn't need any other electronic devices!  Itunes?  Naw, got Shrek.  Guitar Hero? Meh.  Got Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Holy cow.  You wouldn't need any other electronic devices!  Itunes?  Naw, got Shrek.  Guitar Hero? Meh.  Got Shrek.



My Mom warned me about musicians  I don't have to worry about other women, but when he shows up with a new guitar...


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Mom warned me about musicians  I don't have to worry about other women, but when he shows up with a new guitar...




just imagine the cat fights going on in that closet....


----------



## Dawgluver

After a high of 59 and rainy yesterday, it started out this morning at 45 and quickly dropped to 30’s with a nasty wind along Ol' Man River.


----------



## Claire

Very grateful for the weather we're having, although it is dreary.  This was the first year in, well, years, that Mom Nature didn't decide to have the first blizzard and/or ice storm of the season for the party I throw every year (first Sunday in December).  So far our snow has been negligeable.  After two or three years of incredibly bad blizzards and ice, a break this year will be nice.  I won't even mind a brown Christmas if it means a shorter winter.


----------



## babetoo

46 degrees and dark. no rain yet but predicted. if it going to be dreary, i'd just have soon it rain.


----------



## Zhizara

65° and dark at 3 a.m.  High today is expected to be 74°!  Not very wintery yet.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The first snow is falling


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28F, calm with 30% chance of snow.


----------



## Alix

Clear as a bell and about -10C. Found a little funny about the weather for you all. Its converted to F for everyone. 

60 above  
Floridians wear coats, gloves and woolly hats.  
People in Canada sunbathe  

50 above:   
New Yorkers try to turn on the heat.  
People in Canada plant gardens.  

40 above:   
Italian cars won't start.  
Canadians drive with the windows down.  

32 above:   
Distilled water freezes.  
The Saskatchewan River water gets thicker.  

20 above:   
Californians shiver uncontrollably.  
Canadians have the last cook-out before it gets cold.  

15 above:   
New York landlords finally turn up the heat.  
Canadians throw on a sweatshirt.  

 0  
Californians fly away to Mexico.  
People in Canada lick the flagpole.

20 below:    
People in Miami cease to exist.  
Canadians get out their winter coats.  

40 below:   
Hollywood disintegrates.  
Canada's Girl Scouts (Guides) begin selling cookies door to door.  

60 below:   
Polar bears begin to evacuate Antarctica.  
Canadian Boy Scouts postpone "Winter Survival" classes until it gets cold  enough.  

80 below:   
Mt. St. Helen's freezes.  
Canadians rent some videos.  

100 below:   
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.  
Canadians get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg.  

297 below:   
Microbial life survives on dairy products.  
Canadian cows complain of farmers with cold hands.  

460 below:   
ALL atomic motion stops.  
Canadians start saying...."Cold 'nuff for ya?"


----------



## Zhizara

78°!


----------



## Alix

Zhizara said:


> 78°!



NICE! I'd be in my capris in that temp!


----------



## Timothy

A high today of 73F, following a low of 52. No wind at all and just starting to get dark.

Beautiful out right now!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

32F dark


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> Clear as a bell and about -10C. Found a little funny about the weather for you all. Its converted to F for everyone.
> 
> 60 above
> Floridians wear coats, gloves and woolly hats.
> People in Canada sunbathe
> 
> 50 above:
> New Yorkers try to turn on the heat.
> People in Canada plant gardens.
> 
> 40 above:
> Italian cars won't start.
> Canadians drive with the windows down.
> 
> 32 above:
> Distilled water freezes.
> The Saskatchewan River water gets thicker.
> 
> 20 above:
> Californians shiver uncontrollably.
> Canadians have the last cook-out before it gets cold.
> 
> 15 above:
> New York landlords finally turn up the heat.
> Canadians throw on a sweatshirt.
> 
> 0
> Californians fly away to Mexico.
> People in Canada lick the flagpole.
> 
> 20 below:
> People in Miami cease to exist.
> Canadians get out their winter coats.
> 
> 40 below:
> Hollywood disintegrates.
> Canada's Girl Scouts (Guides) begin selling cookies door to door.
> 
> 60 below:
> Polar bears begin to evacuate Antarctica.
> Canadian Boy Scouts postpone "Winter Survival" classes until it gets cold  enough.
> 
> 80 below:
> Mt. St. Helen's freezes.
> Canadians rent some videos.
> 
> 100 below:
> Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
> Canadians get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg.
> 
> 297 below:
> Microbial life survives on dairy products.
> Canadian cows complain of farmers with cold hands.
> 
> 460 below:
> ALL atomic motion stops.
> Canadians start saying...."Cold 'nuff for ya?"



 You can substitute North Dakota and Minnesota for Canada!  Perfect, Alix!

28° and dark here too.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 27F now. The high was 36 today. Still no snow. It's looking like a brown Christmas ahead. It's hard to get in the Christmas spirit of things with no snow. They are talking a high of 53F for sunday. Unseasonably warm for this time of the year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There was a massive flock of about 200 Canada Geese circling over the valley today, it was a shocker seeing them in December.  They are usually all gone by October.


----------



## Dawgluver

They stick around here year 'round.  Coming home from work, there was a beautiful sunset, and flying through the middle, a flock of Cans.  It looked like something from ET.


----------



## vitauta

in upstate new york, we never once had a christmas without snow on the ground in twenty years.  thing is, unless we had a FRESH snowfall shortly before xmas, the holiday would be as brown and dingy looking as if there were no snow at all.  the slush and the dirt dredged up by the snow plows would leave tall muddy brown snow drifts, and there would be wide swaths of ugly brown snowdirt covering most of the xmas landscape.  so our hopes were always for a new snowfall just in the "nick of time"....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cold and sunny this morning with a light dusting of snow.

I hear those sleigh bells jingling, ring, ting, tingling, now!!!


----------



## Timothy

vitauta said:


> in upstate new york, we never once had a christmas without snow on the ground in twenty years. thing is, unless we had a FRESH snowfall shortly before xmas, the holiday would be as brown and dingy looking as if there were no snow at all. the slush and the dirt dredged up by the snow plows would leave tall muddy brown snow drifts, and there would be wide swaths of ugly brown snowdirt covering most of the xmas landscape. so our hopes were always for a new snowfall just in the "nick of time"....


 
Except for on TV and in movies and photos, I've not seen snow for 40 years! I don't miss the messy, cold, wet, trouble causing stuff!


----------



## SherryDAmore

Reporting from Upstate NY:  SNOW!!!.  Not much, just a dusting, but.....SNOW.  Grrrr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

25F, bright...is that the "sun?"  WOW!  It finally got up over the mountain.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's bright here too!  And a balmy 37° here along the mighty river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> It's bright here too!  And a balmy 37° here along the mighty river.



The sun didn't show up here until almost 11am.


----------



## LPBeier

We dodged the snow bullet Thursday and Friday, but have had quite a bit of  rain in the day and freezing temperatures over night.  So here's hoping it stays away for awhile longer!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It started off sunny, but now it's clouding over and threatening to rain, and the wind is attempting to tear my Sunsetter awning off my house.


----------



## babetoo

cold, dark, windy, dreary day


----------



## simonbaker

It was a beautiful day in SE South Dakota.  There was a high of 45F today. The sunshine was therapeutic.  It's 26F now & very still outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29 F, dark...no snow today.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have the same weather.  Currently 29° and dark here too!  No snow.


----------



## Timothy

56F, widely scattered dark to be followed by early morning light.

Windows open, fans on, life is good!


----------



## Claire

Had the most fun last night.  WE had our first "real" snow of the season.  Trust me, this made me happy.  I usually throw my big party the first Sunday in December, and in the past few years there have been blizzards or ice storms (never seemed to stop any one).  This year is was relatively dry and warm, no one had to be ice-skating down the 22 steps to the street, no one fell into a snow-bank.  I didn't miss it at all party night.  But last night we got an inch or so of pretty snow.  We got my rescue doggie just before the last of the snow last year, and it seemed like she liked it.  She woke me up wanting to go outside at something like 3 a.m.  I didn't know it had snowed (it wasn't really predicted), and she went ballistic, frolicking and snapping at snowflakes.  Went back to sleep, but then woke me up every hour, wanting to go outside and play.  It was fun to watch her (in the warmth of my kitchen!).  It is now almost melted and the romance is gone, but she was lovely, jumping, prancing and having fun in the new-fallen snow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22F, light out but the sun still has not peaked above the mountain.  No snow.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful sun shiney morning.  38F & still no snow in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny and 40°, no snow and none expected!


----------



## Alix

Fresh snow on the ground makes everything look clean and pretty. Its hovering around 1C and is bright and clear today.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> Fresh snow on the ground makes everything look clean and pretty. Its hovering around 1C and is bright and clear today.




yes, doesn't it though?  there's something cleansing and uplifting about new-fallen snow--in small amounts.  when the snow begins piling up high and deep it can become suffocating, and stops being fun (for me) anyway....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I still love the memory of the morning we woke up and the snow had fallen so long that three foot of snow was on top of everything.  No wind, perfect.  Seeing fence posts with at least 15 inches of snow and cars with 3" of snow...it was fantastic.  The only engines running were snow plows and the city bus.  We went for a ride around town on the bus.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I still love the memory of the morning we woke up and the snow had fallen so long that three foot of snow was on top of everything.  No wind, perfect.  Seeing fence posts with at least 15 inches of snow and cars with 3" of snow...it was fantastic.  The only engines running were snow plows and the city bus.  We went for a ride around town on the bus.



i have fond memories of such snowfalls too, pf--they are precious and perfect.  trouble is, now i'm the one who has to dig out, to get stuck, to get places, to call the guy--not fun no more!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i have fond memories of such snowfalls too, pf--they are precious and perfect.  trouble is, now i'm the one who has to dig out, to get stuck, to get places, to call the guy--not fun no more!



It took me close to a week to dig the car out.  Good thing I was on Christmas Break at the time, Shrek had a hard time getting to work, he had to use my bus pass to get back and forth.  That was also the time when the car wouldn't start, as soon as I had it dug out (I wasn't in any hurry) I found Shrek had been trying to start it in Drive.  Started right up for me, he could have been driving the whole time, but i took his word for it not starting.  Now I check it myself.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It took me close to a week to dig the car out.  Good thing I was on Christmas Break at the time, Shrek had a hard time getting to work, he had to use my bus pass to get back and forth.  That was also the time when the car wouldn't start, as soon as I had it dug out (I wasn't in any hurry) I found Shrek had been trying to start it in Drive.  Started right up for me, he could have been driving the whole time, but i took his word for it not starting.  Now I check it myself.



we all know that your shreck is a dear prize in plenty of other ways... but, pf, didn't you know this about him already?  enough to know to personally try to start the car yourself, behind him? just to be sure?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> we all know that your shreck is a dear prize in plenty of other ways... but, pf, didn't you know this about him already?  enough to know to personally try to start the car yourself, behind him? just to be sure?



LOL!!!  This was close to 18 years ago...gosh how time is flying!


----------



## babetoo

chilly, gloomy, an occasional rain shower. another indoors kinda day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sweater weather, I only wore a hat because my hair is not cooperating.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I went for a nice long walk in 50°, while listening to his newly applied Slacker radio app on his iPhone.  I left the axe at home.

Couldn't believe so few folks were out enjoying the weather!


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I went for a nice long walk in 50°, while listening to his newly applied Slacker radio app on his iPhone.  I left the axe at home.
> 
> Couldn't believe so few folks were out enjoying the weather!



what, didn't quite trust yourself, dawg?


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> what, didn't quite trust yourself, dawg?



You got that right, Vit!  Took the beagle instead.


----------



## Timothy

A good Southern Women:

1. Can catch, clean and cook fish.

2. Owns her own boat 

3. Knows how to use an axe

4. Loves Beer and Football.

5. Can cook anything on a BBQ.

Did I miss anything guys? Dawgluver, you sound like a Good Southern Women! Do you own your own boat?


----------



## Dawgluver

Timothy said:
			
		

> A good Southern Women:
> 
> 1. Can catch, clean and cook fish.
> 
> 2. Owns her own boat
> 
> 3. Knows how to use an axe
> 
> 4. Loves Beer and Football.
> 
> 5. Can cook anything on a BBQ.
> 
> Did I miss anything guys? Dawgluver, you sound like a Good Southern Women! Do you own your own boat?



LOL!  Actually, a good Northern woman.  We can:  Bait our own hooks, along with catching, cleaning and cooking.  Drive in snow in a car, truck, and  on a snowmobile.  Use an ice auger.  Know how to stylishly accessorize an Air Force parka.  Throw a mean right hook.  Use an axe AND a chain saw.  Can cook anything on/in anything.  Prefer wine to beer.  Some of us like football, though I've never understood the attraction.  No need for a boat.


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> LOL! Actually, a good Northern woman. We can: Bait our own hooks, along with catching, cleaning and cooking. Drive in snow in a car, truck, and on a snowmobile. Use an ice auger. Know how to stylishly accessorize an Air Force parka. Throw a mean right hook. Use an axe AND a chain saw. Can cook anything on/in anything. Prefer wine to beer. Some of us like football, though I've never understood the attraction. No need for a boat.


 
Ok, you can be a Southern Women too, but you have to buy a boat.


----------



## Dawgluver

Timothy said:
			
		

> Ok, you can be a Southern Women too, but you have to buy a boat.



Nah, no boat.  Got a pool.  And friends with boats.

Got my ice auger, my axe, and my chainsaw.  What more does one need?


----------



## vitauta

^^^ what exactly is the man bringing to this table, and why doesn't he at least have a boat, pray tell?


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> ^^^ what exactly is the man bringing to this table, pray tell?



He does the shopping.  I taught him how to fish.  I'd have to teach him how to use a boat.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> He does the shopping.  I taught him how to fish.



sorry, dawg, these ^^^s aren't working for me. my post was referencing tim's scenario about the qualifications for the southern wife....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> sorry, dawg, these ^^^s aren't working for me. my post was referencing tim's scenario about the qualifications for the southern wife....



Still applies, Vit.


----------



## vitauta

as they say, there's nothing new under the sun....


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> A good Southern Women:
> 
> 1. Can catch, clean and cook fish.
> 
> 2. Owns her own boat
> 
> 3. Knows how to use an axe
> 
> 4. Loves Beer and Football.
> 
> 5. Can cook anything on a BBQ.
> 
> Did I miss anything guys? Dawgluver, you sound like a Good Southern Women! Do you own your own boat?


 
You forgot 'Can drive a pickup'.


----------



## Addie

For December, we have been having late spring, early fall weather. Was a nice surprise from Mother Nature. Now we are finally gettin our winter weather. Temps will go down to the 20's tonight. BRRR! Maybe snow on Cape Cod. But no snow for Christmas for us. And that is fine with me. Hate winter weather. Will have to park the scooter.


----------



## vitauta

somebody.  please.  post a list, for tim, of the requirements for a good southern man....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> somebody. please. post a list, for tim, of the requirements for a good southern man....


 
1. Must have a pickup truck with a gun in the rack. 

2. Must be able to do the two step.

Anyone hyave anything else?


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> 1. Must have a pickup truck with a gun in the rack.
> 
> 2. Must be able to do the two step.
> 
> Anyone have anything else?



3. Very honest.  When questioned, doesn't lie through his tooth.

4. Saves his good Cowboys baseball cap for church.  Unless he's wearing his Stetson.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank G-d it was like 40 deg, or something around that. very warm for this time of year.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> 3. Very honest. When questioned, doesn't lie through his tooth.
> 
> 4. Saves his good Cowboys baseball cap for church. Unless he's wearing his Stetson.


 
  Thank you for my biggest laugh of the day.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> 3. Very honest. When questioned, doesn't lie through his tooth.
> 
> 4. Saves his good Cowboys baseball cap for church. Unless he's wearing his Stetson.


 
5. Must be able to hunt for tonight's supper that is not road kill.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> 5. Must be able to hunt for tonight's supper that is not road kill.



6.  Must be able to skin and appropriately field dress roadkill.


----------



## Dawgluver

OK, back on track.  42° and dark here along Ol' Man River.  And I just found out I sat on my glasses.  Not a good thing.


----------



## vitauta

that almost never happens with the cheapo ones for me....


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> OK, back on track. 42° and dark here along Ol' Man River. And I just found out I sat on my glasses. Not a good thing.


 

That is why I wear mine on top of my head.  Nothing up there to harm them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> That is why I wear mine on top of my head.  Nothing up there to harm them.



Say something about the weather, Addie.

My glasses turned out OK, just a bit mushed up.  Nothing broken.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Say something about the weather, Addie.
> 
> My glasses turned out OK, just a bit mushed up. Nothing broken.


 
I just turned the weather on. A lot of towns near us are in the single digits. We are in the low 20's. I live just a block from the Atlantic. So I know if it is cold here, the surrounding areas are much colder. I hate winter. Not looking forward to snow at all. Not even for a dusting on Christmas Eve, 

I get around on my scooter. Now I will have to park it for the winter. Too cold for the gel battery.


----------



## Claire

This is about weather last night, but thought you'd like to know.  Many of you have followed my trials and tribulations with the doggie I adopted this past year.  It has turned out to be a true success story.  When we got her, in March, she seemed to like cold weather.  An oddity to us, because our previous dogs hated cold weather.  Well, last night we had our first really "pretty" snow.  You know, the kind that makes you want to turn in to a Christmas card.  She woke me up, and just played and played in the snow.  I got her back to bed at around 2 a.m., and she woke up an hour later and wanted to play and play some more.  Just seeing the joy she took in the big snowflakes and fluffy stuff on the ground made me happy.  Of course it is all nasty and messy and ugly now.  But watching my doggie, even 'though I was a bit pissed at her for waking me up, have such a joyful reaction to the very pretty snow ... well, worth the loss of sleep!


----------



## Timothy

That is so cool, Claire! It's so great when you can make your pet happy like that! Little Dinky was sleeping on my arm while I was watching TV, and after my show, I sat there with him for another half hour just because he was sleeping so soundly. I hated to wake him. Plus, he's so warm and fluffy, it feels pretty good just to hold him and feel his purring.


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> That is so cool, Claire! It's so great when you can make your pet happy like that! Little Dinky was sleeping on my arm while I was watching TV, and after my show, I sat there with him for another half hour just because he was sleeping so soundly. I hated to wake him. Plus, he's so warm and fluffy, it feels pretty good just to hold him and feel his purring.


 
I'm envious, Timothy.  No purring from my two cats.  But they're happy.  Honest!

Quite cool down here this morning - 61F.  Will be in the high 70's this afternoon.  Ahhh.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> I'm envious, Timothy. No purring from my two cats. But they're happy. Honest!
> 
> Quite cool down here this morning - 61F. Will be in the high 70's this afternoon. Ahhh.


 
Dinky didn't know how to purr for the first 7 years of his life. Then, he started one day. Now he purrs like a mountian lion. It's very comforting when I'm holding him on my chest. It makes me feel good. Plus, his little belly is so soft and warm. It feels like having a heating pad on me. I love taking a nap in the recliner with him. So does he! I can hardly get sat down in it before he's up there wanting some cuddling.


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> Dinky didn't know how to purr for the first 7 years of his life. Then, he started one day. Now he purrs like a mountian lion. It's very comforting when I'm holding him on my chest. It makes me feel good. Plus, his little belly is so soft and warm. It feels like having a heating pad on me. I love taking a nap in the recliner with him. So does he! I can hardly get sat down in it before he's up there wanting some cuddling.


 
My guys are only 4, so I guess there's hope.  Thanks, Timothy.  Dinky's one lucky cat.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> My guys are only 4, so I guess there's hope. Thanks, Timothy. Dinky's one lucky cat.


Thanks, tinlizzie! He had a very rough start to his life. The shelter said when they came to unlock and open the place one day, Dinky came staggering out of the treeline, almost starved and terrified of anything that moved. When I first saw him, he was in a cage in the front room of the shelter, standing on his toes, hissing at everything with his hair standing straight up. He looked like a grey cottonball with legs. I fell in love with him in about two seconds. That was 14 years ago. Wow!


----------



## babetoo

thought i was in the wrong thread. weather, right? anyway is the same, gloom, cold , though not much wind. wish i had a fireplace.


----------



## Dawgluver

Love the pet stories!  All sorts of digressing and fun going on in the weather thread, Babe!

42° here now, and getting dark.  Temp was up and down today, but still unseasonably warm along the Mighty Mississip.


----------



## Addie

Our day started out 21ºF. Got up to 41ºF. Wednesday will be in the 50's. No white Christmas for us this year. And I am not complaining. We seem to be setting all kinds of records for temps in the high numbers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice and warm today, 40F degrees and the sun was shining.


----------



## simonbaker

Sun shining 40F  here today to, in SE S.D.


----------



## Timothy

Widely scattered light today, followed by darkness,  with a high of 55F, low 50's expected tonight. No wind.

Nice...windows open, fans on, pulling nice fresh air into the house.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday at this time our temps were in the single digits and the teens. This morning it is in the 40's and by Thrusday they are taling the 50's. Gotta luv New England weather. Hey folks, it winter time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21F, dark...should be about like yesterday 40 and sunny.   Sure wish it would snow.


----------



## tinlizzie

babetoo said:


> thought i was in the wrong thread. weather, right? anyway is the same, gloom, cold , though not much wind. wish i had a fireplace.


 
You know those fake fireplaces they are offering these days?  I look at those longingly - how nice that would be in my living room - for those 2 weeks or so a year.  But I'd have to chuck the loveseat (already not room for a full sofa) and sit in the floor.  Hmmm. Wonder if I could convert it to a "water feature" for the rest of the year.  

It's 56F this morning, heading for the low 80's.


----------



## simonbaker

Cool 27F in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

36° and sprinkly here along the river.  And dark.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dark...very dark...and cold...


----------



## vitauta

our first day of winter was summery and full of sunshine and warm breezes.  we have a forecast for a "brown" xmas--99.9% in central virginia.  okay by me....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> our first day of winter...


 
Temps have been in the 40's doing down to the 30's. If Mother Nature wants to give us Fall weather until Spring..... okay by me. And to think I would spend the whole day as a child, playing outside in the cold and piles of snow. Aaah, the innocence of yourth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

19F, still very dark.  Looks like it's going to be a short day...


----------



## CWS4322

Freezing rain--supposed to last most of the day. In 1998, we had the Ice Storm (started on January 6th). We were without power for 12 days. Thank goodness we had a generator. I hope this doesn't turn into another ice storm. If it does, the chickens are coming in the house in 48" dog crates so they can be warm and have warm water. I hope not!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, Ice storms, the chickens and everyone else can come in the house.  Heck I had 6 lambs and 2 young labs in the house one spring.  My kitchen was a mess, but we survived.  And the dogs learned to love sheep and not chase them.


----------



## taxlady

-4 C (25F) and light snow. CWS4322's freezing rain is expected here later today. Weather is gonna have to come up with some better snow if we are going to have a white Xmas.


----------



## Dawgluver

37° and overcast today.  Hope the ice storm misses you, guys!


----------



## Timothy

I was up late yesterday till 5am, so I slept pretty late today until 1:15pm.

It's 75F out right now, with a 9 mph wind coming from the southwest. A low tonight in the upper 50's is expected.


Wonderful Florida weather! Windows open, fans pulling fresh air into the house, just wonderful!


----------



## Rocklobster

Freezing rain. Alerts, warnings.  It's like a bottle out there.


----------



## babetoo

high fifties and finally a bit of sunshine.


----------



## CWS4322

Freezing rain here too Rock. I hate freezing rain---when the 1998 Ice Storm hit, we were without power for 12 days. We found out how much water 6 dogs drink each day. It was not fun, even with a generator.


----------



## Zhizara

It was an absolutely perfect day, sunshine and mid 70's.  Short sleeve shirt, shorts, wide open windows.  It may be out of season, but I'll take it!


----------



## Rocklobster

CWS4322 said:


> Freezing rain here too Rock. I hate freezing rain---when the 1998 Ice Storm hit, we were without power for 12 days. We found out how much water 6 dogs drink each day. It was not fun, even with a generator.


It is supposed to pass over by midnight, thankfully. Looks nasty out there.


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> It is supposed to pass over by midnight, thankfully. Looks nasty out there.


 I "skated" out to the barn to give the girls their evening "cocktail" of warm water with a tsp of apple cider vinegar and some food before bed. I was afraid I would slip on the concrete slab/step outside the door and crack my head--being that I'm here alone, and Cliff, the Saint, doesn't get to go out to see the hens, I would have been SOL. 

I have already emailed the person who arranges spares to tell him that if this doesn't let up and I'm still "skating," I'm not making the trip into Ottawa to curl tomorrow night. I hate this weather!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I "skated" out to the barn to give the girls their evening "cocktail" of warm water with a tsp of apple cider vinegar and some food before bed. I was afraid I would slip on the concrete slab/step outside the door and crack my head--being that I'm here alone, and Cliff, the Saint, doesn't get to go out to see the hens, I would have been SOL.
> 
> I have already emailed the person who arranges spares to tell him that if this doesn't let up and I'm still "skating," I'm not making the trip into Ottawa to curl tomorrow night. I hate this weather!



You need some "Yak Trax"  they are great on ice.  Even a small throw rug on the slab would help with some traction.

It's been snowing off and on today, loverly!


----------



## Dawgluver

Love my Yak Trax, but you need to watch your feet.  I went for a walk in mine, and did not realize I'd walked out of one.  Had to get in the car when I got home and go looking for it.  Found it.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> -4 C (25F) and light snow. CWS4322's freezing rain is expected here later today. Weather is gonna have to come up with some better snow if we are going to have a white Xmas.



Looks like we are going to get our white Xmas. It's -4C (25F) and it's snowing.

Just took these pix out my front door and out my back door:


----------



## Timothy

taxlady said:


> Looks like we are going to get our white Xmas. It's -4C (25F) and it's snowing.
> 
> Just took these pix out my front door and out my back door:


 
Looks beautiful, taxlady. You have  a pretty place!


----------



## simonbaker

It's a nice 40F today in SE S.D   It lookis like it's going to be a brown Christmas.


----------



## Soma

Took this outside our dining room window early December. The water is now frozen solid, and it's below zero C most days. I need to take a new photo, but have been tooooo busy lately.

Anyway, here is what it looked like early December:


----------



## niquejim

x-mas weather | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Never got over 20F today, very chilly with fog this morning.  The hoar frost was just beautiful, but I didn't have my camera with me.  The frost was so thick it had to be shoveled.


----------



## Soma

Christmas eve 7:30AM:  (-17Celsius)


----------



## Addie

No white Christmas for us. That's okay with me. 

Am sitting here listening to Christmas music. They just played _The Little Drunner Boy_. It brought back memories of my youngest daughter. It was her favorite song. The only thing was she had her own version and words. Instead of rump a bump bump, she sang rub a my bum. We never did correct her. We liked her version better.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Light dusting of snow and in the low 20's.

Need to finish my coffee and get moving!

To work to work in heavens name the poor young maiden did exclaim the wolf is at the door!!!!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to 24F on a beautiful Christmas eve morning in  SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17F, calm...overcast, no hoarfrost this morning, darn!  I don't think we will be seeing the sun today.


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> no hoarfrost this morning,


 
I'm afraid to ask what that is... I can see by the spelling that it has nothing to do with loose women and wild nights...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hoarfrost occurs when it is very cold and foggy.  The frost looks like snow coming down, but it is tiny ice crystals, doesn't look anything like snowflakes.  The hoarfrost collects on every single branch on the thee, every needle on pine trees.  It is strikingly beautiful with everything outlined in fluffy ice crystals layered anywhere from 1/2 to 2 inches thick.

Here is an example:


----------



## LPBeier

"I'm dreaming of a WET Christmas, just like the ones we usually know"

Yes, it is pouring rain with no end in sight until next week.  Secretly, I am very glad there is not snow, but the wet is kind of gloomy.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hoarfrost occurs when it is very cold and foggy.  The frost looks like snow coming down, but it is tiny ice crystals, doesn't look anything like snowflakes.  The hoarfrost collects on every single branch on the thee, every needle on pine trees.  It is strikingly beautiful with everything outlined in fluffy ice crystals layered anywhere from 1/2 to 2 inches thick.
> 
> Here is an example:



Parts of southern Saskatchewan get hoarfrost.  It is incredibly beautiful.  I remember travelling to my friend's Mom's house in Rock Glenn and seeing the hoarfrost on the sides of the road.  Thanks for the memory, PF!


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hoarfrost occurs when it is very cold and foggy. The frost looks like snow coming down, but it is tiny ice crystals, doesn't look anything like snowflakes. The hoarfrost collects on every single branch on the thee, every needle on pine trees. It is strikingly beautiful with everything outlined in fluffy ice crystals layered anywhere from 1/2 to 2 inches thick.
> 
> Here is an example:


 
Thanks Fi. That is beautiful. 40 years since I was able to see that in person. Winter always stuck me as 1% beautiful and 99% PITA. Love to look at it in photos though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Parts of southern Saskatchewan get hoarfrost.  It is incredibly beautiful.  I remember travelling to my friend's Mom's house in Rock Glenn and seeing the hoarfrost on the sides of the road.  Thanks for the memory, PF!



That's what it looked like yesterday and it stayed so cold it lasted most of the day until a breeze came up and knocked it all down.  There are several trees outside the office window, I enjoyed it as long as possible.


----------



## roadfix

70F and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## Rocklobster

Winter has arrived here in Eastern Ontario. We have been fairly lucky with milder climes as of late. I woke up to -24 C (-14 F). It has come up some and is sunny and clear.


----------



## Addie

Today has given us 30ºF. It is about time we started to get some winter weather. Now I have something to complain about.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

51 and mosty cloudy, but the sun is out alittle bit.  Tomorrow it's supposed to rainy, windy and around the same temp.


----------



## LPBeier

Vanilla Bean said:


> 51 and mosty cloudy, but the sun is out alittle bit.  Tomorrow it's supposed to rainy, windy and around the same temp.


The rain has stopped here, but not much sun.


----------



## chopper

It was 37 degrees today. It snowed yesterday, but was sunny today  We didn't have a one horse open sleigh, so we took a ride in the Maita with the top down. Only in Colorado!


----------



## Claire

Our first non-white Christmas since movinghere, and everyone I know is joyful about it!  Global warming be damned, we've had a major ice or snow storm for our early Christmas party (the first Sunday in December) for at least 5 years now.  It never seemed to stop anyone, but everyone was grateful to be able to make the 22 steps from the street to my front door, and back out after awhile of making merry, without having to worry about life and limb!  Do not miss it, at all.  I know it will come and get me, but the past few years have shown record snows, ice, and cold, so a late winter makes me feel like dancing.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and a nice 74 degrees


----------



## Vanilla Bean

partly cloudy, dark out and 43


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40F, cloudy...supposed to snow.


----------



## vitauta

plenty cold enough to snow here lately, but it's not even thinking about it....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The wind just picked up, I can hear the Bike cover flapping all over.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Windy and warmer this morning our dusting of snow has melted.

The TV fella said that last year at this time we had already had over 70 inches of snow.  This year it has been 1 1/2 inches.  We always get about the same amount each year so when it finally comes it should be an old fashioned blizzard!


----------



## Addie

The temp yesterday when I went to my daughter's for the holiday dinner was in the low 30's. This morning it has climbed up to 41ºF. Later today the both of us are going to see Peter Pan, the play. It is one of my presents. I think it was really a present for my daughter from herself. But I won't tell. I saw the play when I was in the sixth grade. Jean Arthur played Peter Pan. But first we are going out to eat at our faborite Italian restaurant. I am going to have eggplant parm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

30F, cloudy, calm...it didn't snow.


----------



## Timothy

67F, clear skies, 15 mph wind from the north and 73% humidity.

Nice beautiful Florida winter day.


----------



## Zhizara

62° and *foggy!  *It was cloudy all day yesterday and so far today.


----------



## roadfix

too warm and dry


----------



## simonbaker

It was a beautiful 48F in SE S.D. today, a little windy, other than that, it was great!


----------



## CharlieD

Yeasterday it got up to 47 deg. Unbeliavable. I am not complaining, the older I get the harder it is to deal with cold and snow.


----------



## simonbaker

Still no snow.  High of 39 F today. It's 30F now & dark outside already in SE S.D.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

52 and rain


----------



## Soma

Snowed all night. Took this pic just after breakfast this morning:







DH went out and felt it necessary to run the snowblower:






We are NOT amused:


----------



## Timothy

A tad chilly today. 3:10pm and only 61F, 12 mph wind from the west and 73% humidity. An expected low in the upper 30s tonight. If it really gets into the 30s, it'll be the coldest yet this winter.

I already put a second comforter on the bed.

Might even put a heater on tonight.


----------



## CharlieD

I''l trade your chilly for our bummy 38, but very sunny.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> I''l trade your chilly for our bummy 38, but very sunny.


 
No deal! I'm getting 38 tonight.

Floridians always look forward to our first freezing snap. It kills all the mosquitoes and if we have a winter without one, it makes spring a living Hell of skeeters in literal clouds.


----------



## babetoo

78 and sunny, was really chilly last night though.


----------



## roadfix

It's been downright hot during the day and freezing after sundown.  This is the type of weather that make people sick around these parts.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 50F today, beautiful brown december.


----------



## CWS4322

Snow, cold winds, minus 16 forecast for tonight. Time to throw another log on the fire.


----------



## slett

-16 & snowy Good hot tub with a glass of rye under the stars weather.


----------



## niquejim

https://www.facebook.com/jeanni.wat...4235894160.160401.218378699160&type=1&theater


----------



## Addie

High today 46ºF. Winds gust up to 49 mph. Rain and winds for the next three days.


----------



## Zhizara

It was sunny with open windows all day!  YAY!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43F, raining all day.


----------



## Timothy

61F now, with a low of 38F last night. It was our coldest night so far this year.

Tonight, it's supposed to get down to the mid-30s. 

I turned on the "Oil filled radiator" last night. It kept it at 70F all night.

Dinky loves the thing. he curls up next to it and sleeps.

Not like his little Persian self doesn't have enough fur. he looks like an over-grown cottonball with legs.


----------



## Addie

It is 27ºF. and very windy. 

Tim my son's dog has a bed that looks like a doll's bed. At night he waits for my son to cover him up. And it is a fleece blanket with little dogs on it. In the morning about 5 a.m. he jumps up on my son's bed and climbs under his blanket. When he is ready to go out, he licks my son to death. I probably won't see him today. So I will have to get my doggie fix tomorrow!!!


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> It is 27ºF. and very windy.
> 
> Tim my son's dog has a bed that looks like a doll's bed. At night he waits for my son to cover him up. And it is a fleece blanket with little dogs on it. In the morning about 5 a.m. he jumps up on my son's bed and climbs under his blanket. When he is ready to go out, he licks my son to death. I probably won't see him today. So I will have to get my doggie fix tomorrow!!!


That's about as cute as it gets! He has to be tucked in! Ha! Does he get a bedtime story too?


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> That's about as cute as it gets! He has to be tucked in! Ha! Does he get a bedtime story too?


 
He probably does. I will have to ask my son.


----------



## tinlizzie

In the backyard this morning it was 43F - all the way up to 66F this afternoon.  Warming trend on the way for New Year's weekend.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 47F today. They are saying chance of rain today, nothing yet........


----------



## taxlady

-15C (5F) and a few clouds. Feels like -24C (-11F). It's winter in Quebec. Brrrr


----------



## babetoo

76 and sunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

37F, windy all day, nasty...I hate the wind.

My new cape got here today, I get to see how warm it is tomorrow.


----------



## Claire

I cannot believe what a warm, dry late fall/early winter it has been.  I am NOT complaining!  I'm sure someone will blast me for it,but over the past few years, when we've had record lows, record ice, record snow falls, I've gotten tired of hearing about global warming.  My pharmacist asked me if I remembered the last time we had a "green Christmas".  Yeah, I do, exactly.  10 year ago, when I first moved here.  I was SO disappointed.  I so wanted a White Christmas.  Now, I don't know anyone here who misses having snow right now.  It was 47 degrees this afternoon, and I'm mad at myself for not taking a walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Avalanche warnings, so glad I live in a valley...


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Avalanche warnings, so glad I live in a valley...


Don't Avalanches go from the top of the mountain to the valleys? I always thought they did. I've never seen one except on TV.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Don't Avalanches go from the top of the mountain to the valleys? I always thought they did. I've never seen one except on TV.


 
I want to be on top of the mountain. Then I can look down on the avalanche as it is happening. 

When I lived in Tacoma, there are times in winter when you are not allowed to cross the Cascades. And all through winter you HAVE to have chains on your vehicle or you are stopped right in Seattle before you even get on I90.


----------



## chopper

It was very windy yesterday, but calm today. 45degrees right now. Our snow is almost all melted away.


----------



## Timothy

chopper said:


> View attachment 12705
> 
> It was very windy yesterday, but calm today. 45degrees right now. Our snow is almost all melted away.


Gotta tell ya chopper, when I first looked at that photo, I saw a prarie going to the ocean with two lines of breakers coming in.

It took a couple more hard looks to see it as it actually is.

Isn't it weird how our minds see what they want to see?

Of course, I live only a mile from the Atlantic Ocean, so I see it all the time. Maybe that's why my mind saw ocean when there was none to see!

In your case, it would have to be an inland ocean anyway, huh?


----------



## chopper

Timothy said:
			
		

> Gotta tell ya chopper, when I first looked at that photo, I saw a prarie going to the ocean with two lines of breakers coming in.
> 
> It took a couple more hard looks to see it as it actually is.
> 
> Isn't it weird how our minds see what they want to see?
> 
> Of course, I live only a mile from the Atlantic Ocean, so I see it all the time. Maybe that's why my mind saw ocean when there was none to see!
> 
> In your case, it would have to be an inland ocean anyway, huh?



Yes!  The sky was looking like the ocean to me this morning. The mountains are actually beautiful today with the snow from last week. The ocean is beautiful, but our BLUE sky is to die for. I have never seen such blue sky as we get here.


----------



## CWS4322

Freezing rain. It is supposed to continue through the night. Maybe it's Mother Nature's way of keeping folks home New Year's Eve?


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Freezing rain. It is supposed to continue through the night. Maybe it's Mother Nature's way of keeping folks home New Year's Eve?


 
Not here. It is supposed to warm up tomorrow into the 40's. I guess the ice sculptures will be melting early this year.


----------



## simonbaker

It's in the 40's throughout the day & low 30's after 7 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## justplainbill

Weather has been great ever since the dog days of summer and is likely to be great until next August's bout of heat and humidity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raining all day, windy, increasing the Avalanche Danger.  Yes, Avalanches go down...I was being sarcastic...the rain has turned into snow and it's starting to stick.  /sarcasm/ So glad I forgot to gas up tonight and stop at the store, love going out on the ice rink in the car in the morning\sarcasm\.


----------



## Claire

Wet, but still relatively warm (relative meaning above freezing during waking hours).


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Raining all day, windy, increasing the Avalanche Danger.  Yes, Avalanches go down...I was being sarcastic...the rain has turned into snow and it's starting to stick.  /sarcasm/ So glad I forgot to gas up tonight and stop at the store, love going out on the ice rink in the car in the morning\sarcasm\.


Brings back memories of driving out on the lake and doing 360s...I am  also kicking myself in the butt for not getting the few things I need on  Thursday when I was out...First I have to chisel the van out of the  ice...then I have to skate it down the driveway...I've procrastinated all morning...I don't do it soon, the stores will close...


----------



## Claire

Foggie


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Raining all day, windy, increasing the Avalanche Danger. Yes, Avalanches go down...I was being sarcastic...the rain has turned into snow and it's starting to stick. /sarcasm/ So glad I forgot to gas up tonight and stop at the store, love going out on the ice rink in the car in the morning\sarcasm\.


 
Thank you Fiona. Sometimes, when online, it's difficult to tell when someone is saying something  facetiously. I know nothing about Avalanches, and thought perhaps they didn't' reach the valleys below them, but stayed on the sides of the mountains. In Florida, Flood Studies are used as a statistical analysis to determine the risk of a flood on a specific property. Perhaps they do the same for Avalanches in terms of insurance coverage. If you live in an Avalanche prone area, I'll bet this is the case.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 10 a.m. and it's _WHITE_ outside.  Earlier there was a blanket of fog laying on the ground.  It looked (and was) like clouds just laying there.  

It's just warm enough for shorts and short sleeves and windows wide open.

I wonder if the fog would set off the smoke alarm.


----------



## simonbaker

34F in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31F, overcast, windy...looks like the wind was our friend for once and stopped ice from forming.


----------



## babetoo

it is 77 degrees in lovely sunny so. calif.


----------



## simonbaker

34F with freezing drizzle. The ground is starting to turn white in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Timothy

simonbaker said:


> 34F with freezing drizzle. The ground is starting to turn white in SE South Dakota.


 
Man, you gotta know,....you made me shudder all the way to my boots.

Brrrrrrrrrrr


63F, no wind, clear skies, 90% humidity

Florida is sweet.


----------



## simonbaker

Cold out today.  30F with a real strong wind in SE S.D.


----------



## babetoo

86 and bright sunshine, we are getting spoiled.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Perfect sweater weather and no wind.  It was lovely out.


----------



## Addie

It was 52ºF. I was going to make a run to the store. I just checked. It has dropped to 42ºF. 

I should have gone earlier. Stupid me. Will have to bundle up. And it is dark out. I need some safety reflective things on my scooter.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Perfect sweater weather and no wind. It was lovely out.


It was kind of like that here today too.  It was only 36 degrees when I took the dogs for a walk, but the sun was shinning really bright so it felt much warmer.  No wind today.  Beautiful blue sky!  It sure did get cold when the sun fell behind the mountains though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> It was kind of like that here today too.  It was only 36 degrees when I took the dogs for a walk, but the sun was shinning really bright so it felt much warmer.  No wind today.  Beautiful blue sky!  It sure did get cold when the sun fell behind the mountains though.



I love sweater weather...my most favorite time of year!


----------



## JoAnn L.

27 degrees and very windy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21F, dark, overcast.


----------



## Dawgluver

We emerged from a glorious sunny upper 70’s in Cozumel to a bracing 23°, windy and flurries along Ol' Man River.    Vacation is over.  And it's dark too.


----------



## roadfix

very warm again


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31F, the sun is just now peeking over the mountain.


----------



## babetoo

bright sunny date in so. cal. 81 degrees


----------



## simonbaker

High of 27F in SE S.D today. Bright, blinding sunshine.


----------



## Soma

Cold, blowing, snow. The sun is due to peek out tomorrow though.


----------



## Merlot

Snow storm coming in, expecting schools to be closed tomorrow and main street is on fire, all in the same night


----------



## roadfix

It was still nice at 10:30 pm.  I went out to my patio with my binoculars to stargaze with just my shorts on. (my official warm nite sleep clothes)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

47 and cloudy, I think.  

Last night,  I looked outside to see what it was doing, because I wanted to go out and get a few groceries.  It was just sprinkling.   It only took a couple of minutes to get to the store, and I was hit with a downpour and wind.  I just ended up getting a couple of things and never have seen weather change so fast.  When i got home, I looked like a drowned rat.


----------



## Selkie

NW Arkansas, 7:00 a.m.: Clear, 21 F., Calm.

Today will be sunny, high of 46 F., wind south at 10-15 kts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selkie said:


> NW Arkansas, 7:00 a.m.: Clear, 21 F., Calm.
> 
> Today will be sunny, high of 46 F., wind south at 10-15 kts.



Selkie!!!  {{{Selkie}}}  Good to see you!

29F here, overcast...should be a nice day, but I'll be inside!


----------



## Rocklobster

-22C(-9F). Clear and Sunny. Three months of winter left.....


----------



## vitauta

Selkie said:


> NW Arkansas, 7:00 a.m.: Clear, 21 F., Calm.
> 
> Today will be sunny, high of 46 F., wind south at 10-15 kts.




been missing you, selkie!  glad to have you back!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cold, snowy and the sun is peaking through!


----------



## babetoo

84 and sunshine, have a tank top on, shorts may be next. all the windows are open, love it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Now Babe, you just cut that out!  Jealous...

We have a lovely 31°, with sunshine here along the Mississippi.


----------



## vitauta

there is a bone-chilling wind slicing through central virginia today.  the temperature has plummeted to a frigid 19 degrees.  brrr--reminds me of ny state winter weather....


----------



## roadfix

I'm dressed like babetoo today and am wearing shorts like I've been doing all week long.  With the low sun it feels oppressively hot.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:
			
		

> I'm dressed like babetoo today and am wearing shorts like I've been doing all week long.  With the low sun it feels oppressively hot.



Vit and I are really jealous.  Two days ago, I too was dressed in shorts.  Then reality set in, and we came back from vacation.


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> -22C(-9F). Clear and Sunny. Three months of winter left.....


Yes, but I'm trying to keep the girls (my hens) from getting their combs frost bitten. I went out to put "coats" on the others, and the first one I put the coat on, fell OVER! Oh, no coat for you girl! Hence, I went back in the house and made oatmeal for them...I have been accused of being a "Mother Hen..." You think?


----------



## PattY1

It's 23 degrees out. Too cold to go out to smoke!!


----------



## taxlady

Partly cloudy. -18C (0F) feels like -25C (-13F).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mostly cloudy, 25F and it sounds like it's windy.  Very dark out.


----------



## Addie

With the wind chill factor, -3ºF.


----------



## vitauta

this morning it's a subhuman 9 degrees out on my protected patio.  a bit of snow, icy and hazardous, has finally arrived, snarling commuter traffic.  babetoo, tim, here i come!!


----------



## tinlizzie

I hope you can get a refund on your ticket, V.  It's 35F down here this morning, so I imagine St. Augustine is even colder.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> this morning it's a subhuman 9 degrees out on my protected patio. a bit of snow, icy and hazardous, has finally arrived, snarling commuter traffic. babetoo, tim, here i come!!


 
What counts for me is the chill factor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wind Chill is such a constant in my life that I never think about it, I just assume it's going to be much colder than what the temp says and dress accordingly.  That type of thinking has saved me a few times, it's not as windy here in Missoula as it was in Laramie, WY where I grew up.  Lived here 20 years and I still over dress in the winter.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wind Chill is such a constant in my life that I never think about it, I just assume it's going to be much colder than what the temp says and dress accordingly. That type of thinking has saved me a few times, it's not as windy here in Missoula as it was in Laramie, WY where I grew up. Lived here 20 years and I still over dress in the winter.


 
You live in an area that has open plains. I can feel the wind just thinking about it. Brrrrr!!!


----------



## SherryDAmore

We're at a whopping 7 degrees.  I wanna go home!!!


----------



## babetoo

89 and sunny i think i will put on some shorts.


----------



## roadfix

*HOT!*


----------



## Vanilla Bean

49 here and rainy


----------



## Kayelle

Even HOT further up the coast here.  Good grief, AC is on as it's 88 degrees.


----------



## roadfix

I slept with just my undies on last night, no blanket, windows all open.  This is obscene....the weather, that is...


----------



## Addie

We are having a heat wave compared to this morning. It is a whopping 27ºF. right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

42° here. Would go for a walk if it wasn't for this stupid head cold.


----------



## simonbaker

It's been a beautiful day today. A high of 54F today. It's 38F now but they're predicting high 50's tomorrow in SE South Dakota.


----------



## chopper

It is 7:30 pm here and still 43 degrees. Had a beautiful day. We may have had snow back when you guys were still having rain, but our nice days in-between the snowy days this time of year are great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 39 F coming home, for once I was actually cold.  I think it's just because I'm tired.  Did a 14 hour shift today, but I did get my CPR re-certification done.


----------



## vitauta

not a heat wave by any means, but we're out of the single digits at least.  we have sunshine, blue skies, no wind and a 44 degree, perfectly acceptable winter day....


----------



## Alix

I'm singing Gordon Lightfoot in my head...10 degrees and getting colder...OK not colder yet, but tomorrow its supposed to drop. For now though, its gorgeous and warm.


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful 57°!  In Iowa!  In January!  I think we got up to 62° earlier!


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful day in SE South Dakota. A high of 62F.  The golf courses & bike trails are busy. I don't ever remember it being this nice out in January.


----------



## Zhizara

Foggy!  The windows are wide open.  The temps are expected to be in the low 70s today and the next 4 days.  Nice!


----------



## Addie

I have no idea. It is 5:30 in the a.m. Will not be going out until tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16°F  Have no idea what it looks like yet.


----------



## Addie

Temperature started out at 29ºF. and it is still there. Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer. Some areas are getting snow.


----------



## PattY1

We are back to spring/Fall weather after a few days of below freezing and a dusting of snow. I am happy with the way it is right now even though I know it will not last. One can only hope.


----------



## babetoo

75 and sunny.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 47F in SE S.D.  Turned out to be a beautiful day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 44, earlier, 57°!  Very nice Midwest winter so far.


----------



## roadfix

finally cooling down......about 60 right now...


----------



## simonbaker

40F   & sunny in SE  S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

37 and sunny here too along Ol' Man River.  A walk will be in order.


----------



## taxlady

-5C (23F) feels like -10C (14F) and light freezing drizzle with a freezing rain warning.   But, thankfully, "Conditions will improve gradually this afternoon." I'm going to a party this evening and it's never fun to drive in freezing rain, but Saturday night is worse.


----------



## vitauta

its early afternoon, 61 degrees, a light breeze and a spring in my step! 

(please don't be global warming effects. noooo)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31°F, overcast...no snow.


----------



## babetoo

just a bit cooler today, only 63 and sunny.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cool 34F with a light breeze this evening in SE S.D.   Still no snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

23°, after a nice walk earlier at 40°.  No snow here either.


----------



## CharlieD

it is crazy, it's like 40 deg. There is no snow. Of I like it, but it really is not good. We need snow, at least rain.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Even warmer now, Charlie. I went out for awhile this morning and had to shed my heavy jacket. It's about 46 right now. Crazy weather for Minnesota in January.


----------



## babetoo

74 and sunny, cooling tread working it way.


----------



## vitauta

eeek, it's snowing!!  and it's sticking, too!  guess winter has finally arrived....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27°F no snow...it is going to be a rough February, I think!


----------



## Dawgluver

48° and sunny here.  And I don't mind.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Hi Charlie D and Steve K.  Crazy it is.  49 degrees F now.  The grass on my sun facing hillside is turning Green.   Yes, we need moisture,  but I think the words Rain and Minnesota in January are untoward.   A little snow would be nice,  and I underline the word Little.  I have to be careful, or we get more than we wish for sometimes.  Heheh.  I went for a long walk today.   The lake is surface melting too.


----------



## Claire

We too are rather insanely warm.  Of course my California and southeastern friends would find it frigid, I'm sure.  I think our high today was 47.  Sunny.  No one is complaining, since the last two winters were hellish (Since my youthful Air Force days in ND, I'm sure the nether regions will be cold, icy, blizzardly, with feet of snow).  I did not hear one person complain about the lack of a white Christmas this year.


----------



## simonbaker

It was an absolutely gorgous day today, sun shining & a high of 57F in SE S.D.


----------



## babetoo

69 and sunny, bit chilly when i first got up.


----------



## Steve Kroll

52 degrees here in MN and the plants are confused. I walked out on the deck today and saw there were a number of newly budded green leaves on our honeysuckle vine.

It's very dry, though. I may just pull out the hose a little later and give everything a good watering, though that may just encourage more growth.


----------



## vitauta

yesterday's snow has disappeared and the grass outside my window is a vivid, dewy, emerald green again.  it is a sunny day, 50F degrees, with rain in the forecast....


----------



## Dawgluver

50 right now along the Mighty River, and we are going for a walk!  This is nuts.  A friend in TX reported 20 inches of snow so far.


----------



## simonbaker

A high of 52F today in SE S.D.  Strong winds coming our way tonight into tomorrow, not sure what that will blow in.


----------



## chopper

It was beautiful and 60 degrees today. It was the calm before the storm. We are expecting snow tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

chopper said:


> It was beautiful and 60 degrees today. It was the calm before the storm. We are expecting snow tomorrow.


 How much snow do you have already?  They have been predicting snow all winter here in SE S.D. but we still have not seen any.


----------



## chopper

At this altitude our snow melts between storms. There is a little here and there but none left right here at my house. There is quite a bit at higher altitudes, but not here at 7000 feet above sea level.


----------



## babetoo

a little cloudy, 70 degrees


----------



## vitauta

today's skies are dark and heavy with gray clouds.  it's a clammy, rainy 33F degrees with intermittent showers throughout the day....(sorry, michelle)


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful sunny 53° here along the river.  But all good things must come to an end.   Mucho snow predicted late tonight through tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322

The wind is bleeping cold. I haven't lit the woodstove since Monday night...gonna have to fire it up tonight (here at the farm, the main source of heat is the woodstove. When it is cranked, I run around in shorts and a t-shirt--it gets so hot, so I don't like to crank it unless I have to put on "long pants.") And, yeah, it could be my age....or the fact that I had "elderly" Saints and Newfs for years and got used to keeping the house "cool" (okay, cold) so that they were comfortable. 

My dad doesn't want to meet me in TX in February because it will be "cold." My response--isn't it colder in N. MN in February than it is in Corpus Christie...I haven't checked, but I'm guessing it is. And, I might have to have the a/c on in the room the whole time I'm there.


----------



## simonbaker

We are having a real cold snap in SE S.D. A high of only 16F today & a low of 7F.  The wind is extremely cold today.  We have had a dusting of snow but nothing real measurable, much worse north of us.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> We are having a real cold snap in SE S.D. A high of only 16F today & a low of 7F.  The wind is extremely cold today.  We have had a dusting of snow but nothing real measurable, much worse north of us.



How's the hubby doing, Simonbaker?  

Thanks for sending us your weather (not)!


----------



## chopper

7 degrees here right now, and dark. Snow off and on all day today, but not much accumulation. The windchill was in single digits during the day, and is well below zero now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

raining softly, mid 30's, no snow, where is winter?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are getting the bitter cold now, but still the snow is elusive. 16°F...maybe a high of 30° today.


----------



## Andy M.

Snow turning to rain.  No real accumulation.


----------



## CWS4322

Icy rain today. Not driving in to the City to curl...sigh, I like curling (and I was going to do an egg drop on my bro and others....I have 7 dozen extra eggs....oops, gotta eat more eggs...).


----------



## Addie

The temp is in the mid 40's. But you would never know it by the ice cold rain. This is the kind of chill that gets into your bones. 

Had to go to Winthrop this morning. Winthrop is a peninsula that juts out into the Atlantic. We were riding along the beach front and the waves were crashing over the wall. Scary. The vehicle got hit by a wave and caused us to rock. And it wasn't even high tide yet. I live just a block from the Atlantic and you would never know it was the same ocean. Where it comes in at this end is a cove. Nice and calm.


----------



## babetoo

murky sunshine and 67


----------



## Timothy

Slightly overcast, 86% humidity, 10 mph wind from the SW and a beautiful 72F with a low expected tonight in the lower 40's.

Wonderful St. Augustine Winter day.


----------



## Skittle68

Oh my god, I was not prepared for how cold it is outside!!!! We have been so spoiled with warm weather, I didn't wear gloves, and just a light jacket. Normally 12° wouldn't seem so bad but we also have 20 mph winds. Now I have to bundle up and go get my groceries out of the car lol. Had to give myself a minute in the house for my fingers to stop feeling like pins and needles :/


----------



## vitauta

today was another unseasonably warm day in central virginia.  temperatures were in the mid 50s.  this is all very pleasant--i just hope we won't be paying for it later with big snowstorms like we had last winter....


----------



## Dawgluver

We went from unseasonably warm mid 50’s yesterday to 12°, 30 + MPH winds, and snow!  Driving was rather, um, interesting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29°F and still bitter, just enough breeze to chill you and no cloud cover for over 24 hours.


----------



## Addie

We are still on coastal watch for flooding. High tide again at midnight.


----------



## taxlady

-5C (23F) feels like -12C (10F) with light snow and a weather warning for snow and freezing rain. My DH is taking a taxi home from the airport. I don't want to drive in that.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> How's the hubby doing, Simonbaker?
> 
> Thanks for sending us your weather (not)!


 Thanks for asking.
It's difficult to keep a workaholic down for too long.  Surgery went well. Waiting for the pathology report to come back tomorrow. We are praying for the best.  


Weather here today really cold, again.  7F now, brrrr the wind goes right thru you.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking.
> It's difficult to keep a workaholic down for too long.  Surgery went well. Waiting for the pathology report to come back tomorrow. We are praying for the best.
> 
> Weather here today really cold, again.  7F now, brrrr the wind goes right thru you.



Praying for you and your DH too, SB.  

You may take your weather back at any time.  Please rewind us to 53° and yesterday.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Praying for you and your DH too, SB.
> 
> You may take your weather back at any time. Please rewind us to 53° and yesterday.


 Thank you.
Rewinding the weather works for me. We have been so fortunate this winter. At least it will not last as long this year.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thank you.
> Rewinding the weather works for me. We have been so fortunate this winter. At least it will not last as long this year.


 
I have the feeling we will paying for this nice weather come May or June!


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to 1 below 0 at 7 am in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16°F, still and bitter, no cloud cover.


----------



## vitauta

we have a windy twenty here.  

it seems everybody but me has that little round temperature icon on their computer.


----------



## Timothy

Just got up and took out the Friday Trash for collection. Dang! It's too cold for me! I'm hiding in the house until it warms up out there!

44F, 8mph wind from the north, (Hey ya'll keep your cold wind up there!)
67% humidity. A high today expected to be 56F.

Ya'll Yankees and Canadians are blowing your cold down here in the subtropics. Quit that, ya hear?


----------



## SherryDAmore

22 degrees; 3 - 5 inches of snow.  Snow is a four letter word.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Snowing and the wind is blowing!

This is really the first storm of the season, lots of little fender benders!

It is supposed to continue for the next couple of days!  

I have been humming Christmas carols all morning!


----------



## babetoo

sunny, windy and 78


----------



## Addie

I lookedo ut this morning and it was in the 50's, bright sunshine, and windy. Now in the low 40's, even windier and dark black clouds.


----------



## roadfix

We may actually get a little precipitation this weekend.  It's been unseasonably warm here since the middle of December.  I think we've had daytime temps over 70F every day.


----------



## Dawgluver

17°, but not snowing and the wind died down.


----------



## simonbaker

20F with a cold wind in SE S.D.


----------



## CWS4322

Still snowing--but not freezing rain. And, the snow isn't "raining" down. The flakes were huge today, now they are "normal" sized. I shouldn't complain, we didn't have hardly any snow until now. And, as I've told the girls, the snow should be gone in 2-3 months and "their" grass will be back. I can hardly wait to see their reaction to spring grass, young nettles, etc.


----------



## babetoo

cloudy and dismal with temp of 68


----------



## Dawgluver

Bright, beautiful, and a balmy 25° here along Ol' Man River.  I think I'll do the indoor exercise machine.


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> Bright, beautiful, and a balmy 25° here along Ol' Man River. I think I'll do the indoor exercise machine.


Go an extra half hour for me on that thing, will ya?


----------



## chopper

43F right now. Was 50F earlier. We took a short bike ride (8 miles). It was a bit chilly-a little wind, but sunny.


----------



## Zhizara

A nice open windows day.  Sweet!


----------



## chopper

Zhizara said:
			
		

> A nice open windows day.  Sweet!



You betcha!


----------



## simonbaker

It was a nice sunny day with a high of 36F.  It's cooled off to 26F now at 6:30 pm.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's 38F here this morning.  There's frost on the grass out front.  Nothing got covered up last night, so I wonder about the damage on the tender things.

Timothy, I believe I promised to send you some nice, warm south Florida temperatures in January.  Sorry - I'm fresh out.


----------



## SherryDAmore

It's 9 freakin' degrees here.  It's supposed to warm up to 18 degrees.


----------



## vitauta

it's 9:00am and a frosty sunday morning, with a temp of 18F degrees in c-ville, virginia.  the air is calm, the sun is shining, and all is well....


----------



## Claire

After a spectacularly mild early winter, real winter really hit.  I was thinking of going to my Zumba class yesterday morning, and realized that walking wasn't really a great option (it was two degrees out and I have to climb down a steep hill to get there ... but then climb back up it), and didn't feel like driving on ice.  so skipped it.  It seems a bit disconcerting that on Weds hubby and I were running our Dubuque (nearest town of any size) errands without coats, and 24 hours later were in 6" of snow and had our arctic gear out.


----------



## Kathleen

It's cold today.  22 degrees.  No snow.


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished breakfast & enjoying a sunny 30F in SE S.D.


----------



## Timothy

52F right now with a low last night in the upper 30's. Humidity only 68% and a 6 mph wind from the west.

High today expected to reach the upper 60's.


Another Yo-Yo temp, typical winter day in St. Augustine! 

We have a saying here:

"If you don't like our weather, stick around, it'll change."


----------



## Addie

When I got up this morning, the temp was 7ºF. It is now 6ºF. 

That killed any ideas I had of going out on my scooter. I am having a problem getting my apartment warm. And I have the heat on full blast. Thank heaven I don't pay for heat. I have a window that is two stories high. And the cold that comes off that window is unbelievable. There is a blind over the glass, but it doesn't help much with blocking the cold. I have to put a curtain up. But I am waiting for my son to go and get me an extension rod. Can't put screws in the walls. Hopefully he will do it today.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> When I got up this morning, the temp was 7ºF. It is now 6ºF.
> 
> That killed any ideas I had of going out on my scooter. I am having a problem getting my apartment warm. And I have the heat on full blast. Thank heaven I don't pay for heat. I have a window that is two stories high. And the cold that comes off that window is unbelievable. There is a blind over the glass, but it doesn't help much with blocking the cold. I have to put a curtain up. But I am waiting for my son to go and get me an extension rod. Can't put screws in the walls. Hopefully he will do it today.


 
If there is any way to add an insulating air gap to your window like putting some heavy plastic over the inside of it with tape, that would help a lot with the cold that is coming from it, Addie. A curtain will work some, but not anywhere as well as plastic would.


----------



## CWS4322

It is -23C here, with windchill, -29C. We went snow shoeing in the back 40 yesterday. It was cold (not as cold as today), but the ice on the trees and weeds glistened like diamonds in the sun. Once the DH gets the photos developed, I'll post a couple in the Random Photo threads. I didn't bring the digital camera with because I had Cliff on a flexie--that was enough for me to handle since I had snow shoes on my feet--I opted to use my old, wooden frame teardrop snow shoes because the snow conditions were powder, not packed. For packed snow, I prefer my bearpaw ones. After being out in the fresh, cold air for an 1-1/2 hours, I was ready for a cup of hot chocolate followed by a nap.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> If there is any way to add an insulating air gap to your window like putting some heavy plastic over the inside of it with tape, that would help a lot with the cold that is coming from it, Addie. A curtain will work some, but not anywhere as well as plastic would.


 
Only if I buy an extension ladder that will reach two stories. I have an insulated long curtain. The rod is only $1.00. If I were to use tape on the wall, it might take the pain off when I remove it. In the lease is two pages of what you can and cannot do. Most of the tenants ignore it. And they don't even read the complete lease. I do and I try to follow it. The one thing I did do was have my son tile the back wall over the stove and the backsplash over the sink without permission. Since this was considered an improvment to the property, I got away with it. I did hang a picture with a tiny nail. Sure enough when I had an inspection, they examined the hole. It was tiny enough to fix and cover up with paint. I am really grateful for being allowed to leave here. I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> It is -23C here, with windchill, -29C. We went snow shoeing in the back 40 yesterday. It was cold (not as cold as today), but the ice on the trees and weeds glistened like diamonds in the sun. Once the DH gets the photos developed, I'll post a couple in the Random Photo threads. I didn't bring the digital camera with because I had Cliff on a flexie--that was enough for me to handle since I had snow shoes on my feet--I opted to use my old, wooden frame teardrop snow shoes because the snow conditions were powder, not packed. For packed snow, I prefer my bearpaw ones. After being out in the fresh, cold air for an 1-1/2 hours, I was ready for a cup of hot chocolate followed by a nap.


 
What happened to snowmobiling? It would have been faster.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Only if I buy an extension ladder that will reach two stories. I have an insulated long curtain. The rod is only $1.00. If I were to use tape on the wall, it might take the pain off when I remove it. In the lease is two pages of what you can and cannot do. Most of the tenants ignore it. And they don't even read the complete lease. I do and I try to follow it. The one thing I did do was have my son tile the back wall over the stove and the backsplash over the sink without permission. Since this was considered an improvment to the property, I got away with it. I did hang a picture with a tiny nail. Sure enough when I had an inspection, they examined the hole. It was tiny enough to fix and cover up with paint. I am really grateful for being allowed to leave here. I don't want to mess it up.


 
It sounds like a heavy drape might be the only resolution for you then. Dinky is loving the 30's weather we're having. He goes out into the Florida Room, which is windows from floor to ceiling, and marches around in his Persian winter coat. (Ha-Ha, I'm not cold!)


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> What happened to snowmobiling? It would have been faster.


We don't have a snowmobile. We like to either get out in the bush and cross country ski or snow shoe. Better exercise (and better for the environment) than riding a snow machine.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> It sounds like a heavy drape might be the only resolution for you then. Dinky is loving the 30's weather we're having. He goes out into the Florida Room, which is windows from floor to ceiling, and marches around in his Persian winter coat. (Ha-Ha, I'm not cold!)


 
Smart aleck cat!!


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Smart aleck cat!!


 
You've got him pegged! Dinky has more attitude than any other cat I've ever had. He lets me hear it too! When I enter a room he's in, he'll raise his head up and MEOW at me. It's like he's saying "Hi there!" When something isn't to his satisfaction, he has no problem screaming at me too, and will continue to do so until I resolve the problem!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> You've got him pegged! Dinky has more attitude than any other cat I've ever had. He lets me hear it too! When I enter a room he's in, he'll raise his head up and MEOW at me. It's like he's saying "Hi there!" When something isn't to his satisfaction, he has no problem screaming at me too, and will continue to do so until I resolve the problem!


 
Well we know who is the boss in that house!!


----------



## CWS4322

I seem to remember seeing a poster that said "Dogs drool. Cats rule." Or something like that. Mind you, the dog was a Saint Bernard...


----------



## taxlady

It's gotten up to -17C! That's just above 0F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

25°F, sunny...supposed to snow.  Was very windy last night.


----------



## Alix

Bloody cold! -22C and getting colder. Windchill of -amillion or something like that. Sunny and clear though.


----------



## Dawgluver

Almost 40°!  We're going for a walk!


----------



## babetoo

67 gloomy, rain shower predicted for later. hope so then won't have to water outdoors tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

45F put away the winter coat & use just a sweater today in SE S.D.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Bloody cold! -22C and getting colder. Windchill of -amillion or something like that. Sunny and clear though.



Not quite that cold here. Only -17C with wind chillies of -25C.

Oh well. It's winter. It's Canada. What do you expect?


----------



## Claire

Yeah, we got spoiled and are now paying for it!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Not quite that cold here. Only -17C with wind chillies of -25C.
> 
> Oh well. It's winter. It's Canada. What do you expect?


 
You do know this bitter cold spell we are in is coming down from your way. thanks a lot! NOT!


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to the radio this morning they saif the high was at midnight 33F.  Now it's 25F & temp.s are supposed to drop throughout the day.  The weekend is predicting to get back up in the 40's. Relief is just around the corner.


----------



## CWS4322

A bit warmer here today--only -3C. Icy rain in the forecast for tomorrow, again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16°F, haven't looked outside yet.


----------



## Timothy

Overcast, 64F, 13 mph wind from the ESE and 72% humidity.

Nice day out there!


----------



## Kathleen

39°F with lots of sunshine.  

I want it colder with some snow.  Six to eight inches of snow overnight is generally magical.


----------



## CWS4322

Kathleen said:


> 39°F with lots of sunshine.
> 
> I want it colder with some snow.  Six to eight inches of snow overnight is generally magical.


Says who? Only those who don't have to shovel!


----------



## babetoo

a chilly 53, gloomy and a bit damp


----------



## simonbaker

Brrrrrr it's cold here. The wind feels like it goes right through you.  It's 18 F now in SE S.D.


----------



## Kathleen

CWS4322 said:


> Says who? Only those who don't have to shovel!





I shovel......some.


----------



## Dawgluver

38°, and actually a pretty nice day here along Ol' Man River.  Supposed to be some happenings later.


----------



## chopper

Dark and 19 degrees. Some flurries in the air. "weather dog" says it's cold outside. He came in from a potty break cold with a little snow.


----------



## Addie

I looked out the window to see if the wind was still blowing. It wasn't, but we have snow on the gruond. Dag nab it!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dark with light snow... 34 F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21°F, windy as heck.  All of the windows are insulated glass and you can feel the cold coming off them from a couple feet away.  It's supposed to really snow today.


----------



## Andy M.

Got about an inch of snow last night.  It's above freezing and the snow is starting to melt.


----------



## CWS4322

Overcast--around 0C, waiting to see if the freezing rain materializes.


----------



## Timothy

You guys are all making me cold! Thank God for Florida!


----------



## CWS4322

Wet snow. Freezing rain about 20 minutes north of here. Hoping it stays there.


----------



## Dawgluver

Windy, cold, and snowing earlier.  Currently 15°, and the wind has died down.


----------



## Timothy

All the way down to 64F after sunset. A light breeze from the southeast. A heavy 98% humidity. A good night to take a walk.


----------



## CWS4322

My "walk" was from the house to the barn and back...twice. The girls needed fresh water. I'll take one more "walk" before calling it a night. The wind has picked up, so it is a bit colder than I thought it was. But, no freezing rain, yet. We have another freezing rain warning in the area for tonight...I'm counting sleeps until I'm in San Antonio...


----------



## vitauta

it's been a rather breezy, springlike day in c-ville, va today.  at 7:30pm we still have 53 degrees.  no rain in sight....


----------



## simonbaker

woke up to snow covered ground.  It stayed cold throughout the day. The bright sunshine melted alot of the snow. It's 6 F at 7 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## Alix

-30ºC today with windchills of -40ºish. Its getting colder tonight. BRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## CWS4322

The wind tonight is supposed to get to 80 kph! BRRRRR!!!! I am going to stoke the woodstove before I crawl into bed (and probably put the girls to bed early so I don't have to trudge out to the barn at 11 p.m.).


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> The wind tonight is supposed to get to 80 kph! BRRRRR!!!! I am going to stoke the woodstove before I crawl into bed (and probably put the girls to bed early so I don't have to trudge out to the barn at 11 p.m.).


Do you have milk cows or farrowing hogs?


----------



## Kathleen

Still no snow.  In fact, it was in the mid-fifties today (Fahrenheit.)


----------



## Dawgluver

Kathleen said:
			
		

> Still no snow.  In fact, it was in the mid-fifties today (Fahrenheit.)



Trade ya!  Nothing sad about mid 50's (she said enviously while not enjoying below zero soon).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just windy as heck today, very cold!


----------



## babetoo

dark and very chilly 45 degrees


----------



## Kathleen

Dawgluver said:


> Trade ya!  Nothing sad about mid 50's (she said enviously while not enjoying below zero soon).



But won't give promise to those praying for a snow day!


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> dark and very chilly 45 degrees



It's dark and chilly here too!  10 degrees!
Brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm going out to brave the cold and wind. If no one hears from me in 12 hours, send the National Guard to look for me (hopefully I won't turn into a frozen statue between the house and the barn and back again). I won't be staying long to say good night!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27°F, the wind is howling, I haven't looked up the wind chill.  But, it must be chilly, I'm wearing fleece socks and have a hot pad going.


----------



## taxlady

It's the warmest it's been all day, right now at 23h00. It's -2C (28F), feels like -7C (19F) and light freezing rain, according to my weather app. When I look outside, I see melty snow with a shiny crust, so there has been some freezing rain.


----------



## CWS4322

The wind is howling, but the temp is warm...I didn't freeze on the trip to and from the barn...and I weigh enough that the wind didn't pick me up and carry me to Cornwall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> The wind is howling, but the temp is warm...I didn't freeze on the trip to and from the barn...and I weigh enough that the wind didn't pick me up and carry me to Cornwall.



Good thing you came back and reported...I was looking up the number for the Guard...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good thing you came back and reported...I was looking up the number for the Guard...


Glad to you were online and paying attention...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Glad to you were online and paying attention...



Now that you are back inside I can go to bed now.  If I can turn off this infernal machine!


----------



## CWS4322

Sorry for keeping you up...but it has to be earlier there than it is here!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry for keeping you up...but it has to be earlier there than it is here!



10 pm...time for bed so I can roll out of bed on time in the morning for work.  You didn't keep me up, I just don't go to bed on time...ever!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

light snow and 30 F


----------



## Andy M.

We're in for a very windy day.  Temps are around 35º F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

23°F, no wind, about 3 inches of snow.  I better get moving a bit earlier...and find my boots!


----------



## CWS4322

With windchill, it is -21C. It feels a LOT colder. But clear blue sky, and the sun is shining.


----------



## babetoo

63 and sunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22°F, snowing all day, no wind.  Easy 9 inches of snow out there.  It was beautiful all day!


----------



## Dawgluver

Started out at 1°, and progressed to 22°.  Supposed to be really cold tomorrow here along the Mighty Mississippi.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good thing you came back and reported...I was looking up the number for the Guard...



It's Canada. It's not the national guard. It's the RCMP - Royal Canadian Mounted Police. Really...


----------



## taxlady

It's -14C (7F), feels like -22C (-8F) and clear. It went up to 4C (39F) in the middle of the night. The snow was starting to melt. Then it got covered in freezing rain and the temp plummeted. It was very slippery on the roads this afternoon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> It's Canada. It's not the national guard. It's the RCMP - Royal Canadian Mounted Police. Really...



She's the one saying to call the National Guard...which from here is who I would call...besides, the only directions I have are Southeast Ontario, farm house and a Big Chicken...  Look for a canoe with chickens in it.


----------



## babetoo

64 and sunny, but rain is on the way. just in time , so i won't have to water outside.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

29 F and sleet on top of snow.  I had fun cleaning my car off this morning.


----------



## Claire

Our usual bad winter weather has finally caught up with us.  I think the high today was something like 4 degrees, and a blizzard is supposedly on its way.  Hubby and I went and completed our kitchen/pantry, which wasn't empty to begin with.  So .... we're ready if it does hit tonight.  Oh, yes, went and bought two rolls of forever stamps since the price is going up in a few days.  Got a couple of condolence cards for friends whose mom (also a friend) died last week.  So now I can curl up and hibernate for a few days.  Rosebud has been good with the snow.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She's the one saying to call the National Guard...which from here is who I would call...besides, the only directions I have are Southeast Ontario, farm house and a Big Chicken...  Look for a canoe with chickens in it.



She's a Yankee and I guess she forgot or got confused. I know what town she's near.


----------



## taxlady

Vanilla Bean said:


> 29 F and sleet on top of snow.  I had fun cleaning my car off this morning.



I hear ya. One of the best things about living in a condo is the underground garage. I know, you can have a garage with a house, but lots of folks fill them up with junk. Even if we had a tendency to do such a thing, it's a communal garage and storage of anything in the garage, other than ones car, is not only against the rules, it's against our city's by-laws.


----------



## Dawgluver

A balmy 7°, and mucho snow expected tomorrow.  Hoping my Friday out-of-town meeting gets cancelled....


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to 4 below zero, when bringing kids to school.  High of only 6F today & low of zero.  It's 3F now, everyone is moving pretty quickly outside today.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

taxlady said:


> I hear ya. One of the best things about living in a condo is the underground garage. I know, you can have a garage with a house, but lots of folks fill them up with junk. Even if we had a tendency to do such a thing, it's a communal garage and storage of anything in the garage, other than ones car, is not only against the rules, it's against our city's by-laws.


 LOL... we have a garage, but it stores my BF's motorcycle and odds -n- ends.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She's the one saying to call the National Guard...which from here is who I would call...besides, the only directions I have are Southeast Ontario, farm house and a Big Chicken...  Look for a canoe with chickens in it.




Myrtle in the bow with the Big Chicken at the helm, being pulled by a team of Saint Bernards!

This could be a new Christmas special! 

Once upon a time in the great white north.............


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Claire said:


> Our usual bad winter weather has finally caught up with us. I think the high today was something like 4 degrees, and a blizzard is supposedly on its way. Hubby and I went and completed our kitchen/pantry, which wasn't empty to begin with. So .... we're ready if it does hit tonight. Oh, yes, went and bought two rolls of forever stamps since the price is going up in a few days. Got a couple of condolence cards for friends whose mom (also a friend) died last week. So now I can curl up and hibernate for a few days. Rosebud has been good with the snow.


 I'm sorry to hear of your loss.  My thoughts are with you and your friends.

I talked to Mom today, and they are in a blizzard (NY state).  She is going on vacation to Florida on Saturday and can't wait.


----------



## Claire

Yeah, I know I am really blessed.  Both my parents (77 and 81) are still alive and in good enough health that they rarely need help, and still married to each other.  When a friend loses theirs, I know that soon it will be me.  I'm 56 (57 in a few weeks) and to have your parents still alive and still married to each other, and still very much in love is a gift indeed, and I'm grateful for it every day.

My friend who died has been on borrowed time for many years, in her late 80s with brain surgery, diabetes, and heart attacks behind her.  I'm mostly, at this point, hoping my best high school friend doesn't have to deal with sibling stuff.  I know my own Mom has made good wills and her wishes known and paid for, but not many people have that foresight.  

So... now it's the blizzard.  Will it actually happen?


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> I hear ya. One of the best things about living in a condo is the underground garage. I know, you can have a garage with a house, but lots of folks fill them up with junk. Even if we had a tendency to do such a thing, it's a communal garage and storage of anything in the garage, other than ones car, is not only against the rules, it's against our city's by-laws.



City bylaws tell you what you can put in your garage???


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> City bylaws tell you what you can put in your garage???



It's a twenty or so car garage. When people start storing stuff in those garages some folks start storing gasoline and other inflammable stuff and it becomes a fire hazard. If the garage catches fire, I'm going to have smoke coming in my basement.

My next door neighbour would probably store crap in the garage if he could. Now, the condo association can tell folks and then just remove stuff if they don't remove it themselves.


----------



## Zhizara

It's still balmy.  I haven't had to close the windows for more than a few minutes on mornings.  If this is Global Warming, then maybe it's not so bad.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's 48F this morning, heading toward the 70's this afternoon.  The TV weatherman yesterday noted that on Jan. 19, 1977 there was light snow in south Florida, from Tampa on down.


----------



## Andy M.

chopper said:


> City bylaws tell you what you can put in your garage???



Condo associations govern the use of their property via rules and regulations set by the Board of Trustees.  These rules cover safety, appearance of the property and quiet enjoyment of your home.


----------



## vitauta

the air is still and cold, 9:15 in the morning, 20F.  we are expecting mixed precipitation later in the day.  i'm expecting to be back indoors by that time....


----------



## Addie

Right now we have a couple of inches of snow that fell while I was sleeping. The perfect excuse for cancelling my appointment. And the temp is a balmy 28ºF. Looking forward to tomorrow's game. *GO PATS*!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just starting to snow. They already called off school for the day, expecting up to 8 inches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28°F, still and quiet out...the snow bested 2 feet.  There is at least another 6 inches of snow on the car.   Haven't seen how the roads are , yet.  Hopefully the plows worked all night.


----------



## LPBeier

There was about another inch of snow overnight so we have an accumulation of about 3 inches.  We are also supposed to have freezing rain this morning (hasn't started) and then rain.  However, it is still below zero so I am not getting my hopes up on the rain.

DH just called to say he is on his way home - they have put the assistance buses on essential only and they only keep so many drivers around per day.  I am happy as I have to go see Dad today and can not drive in this.


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 28°F, still and quiet out...the snow bested 2 feet.  There is at least another 6 inches of snow on the car.   Haven't seen how the roads are , yet.  Hopefully the plows worked all night.



OK, I LOVE the still and quiet part of the big snow. I'm NOT fond of the bitter cold part though. 

It's -26ºC here (-15F) and kind of grey out there. I have errands to run, one kid on days off (exam week) and one who has an exam and is feeling pretty yucky. Hope she's OK to write.


----------



## Timothy

I love living in Snow-Free Florida. After living in places like Gabbs, Nevada, elevation 6500 feet, where snow was serious business, and the upper Northeast of the USA.

I don't miss snow, never liked it and love living free of it.

It does get pretty cold here for what we call "Cold-snaps", usually a few times each winter. Our coldest is about 20F most years. The heat and humidity are what most who live here complain about. And the blasted mosquitoes.

Today, its a common winter day here; 72F, 9mph wind from the south and a humidity of 97%.


----------



## taxlady

Our weather seems to have gone insane. It was up to -4C at midnight and now it's back down: -16C (3F) and feels like -27C (-17F). It is sunny and very bright.


----------



## Alix

taxlady, the sunny and bright part is so deceptive isn't it? You look out and see the sun and think it should be warm, but instead its colder than ever when its clear out there.


----------



## Dawgluver

6°, and freezing sleet.  We decided to not go out for dinner tonight after making it home safely from work.


----------



## bakechef

Today 55, tomorrow 70, Sunday 39, Monday 70.  What a weather roller coaster!


----------



## JoAnn L.

bakechef said:


> Today 55, tomorrow 70, Sunday 39, Monday 70.  What a weather roller coaster!



 My oldest son lives in Denver and they have weather that is like that too.


----------



## chopper

bakechef said:
			
		

> Today 55, tomorrow 70, Sunday 39, Monday 70.  What a weather roller coaster!



Yup. This is the kind of weather we have here in Colorado. The thing is, this is normal for u's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Warmed up enough to start melting things, now it's freezing back up again, you need a kidney belt to drive down the street.  It was very nice out, a little bright...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

At around 7pm it started raining.


----------



## Claire

chopper said:


> Yup. This is the kind of weather we have here in Colorado. The thing is, this is normal for u's.



Yup.  Any weather is normal in Colorado.  I once went to school in Colorado springs in July, and we had to close down for a day .... for snow.


----------



## Claire

Anyway, our predicted blizzard hit.  Husband had to shovel snow twice and will have to again in the morning.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's dark out, but I hear rain. I think it's in the 40's. I hope it's not freezing rain, like yesterday. We were without power all morning into the afternoon.  Mark went out to buy firewood, in case we lose power again.... no luck, but he did buy candles.


----------



## Addie

Vanilla Bean said:


> It's dark out, but I hear rain. I think it's in the 40's. I hope it's not freezing rain, like yesterday. We were without power all morning into the afternoon. Mark went out to buy firewood, in case we lose power again.... no luck, but he did buy candles.


 
Right now it is snowing hard. And the temp is 17ºF. I have no plans of going anywhere today. So I will play with my new Shark Steamer.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Addie said:


> Right now it is snowing hard. And the temp is 17ºF. I have no plans of going anywhere today. So I will play with my new *Shark Steamer*.


 
That's what I need!  I might go out later to get a few things, if I'm able to walk to the car, it's a sheet of ice on the sidewalk and parking lot.


----------



## Addie

Vanilla Bean said:


> That's what I need! I might go out later to get a few things, if I'm able to walk to the car, it's a sheet of ice on the sidewalk and parking lot.


 
 Just be careful. I don't go outside when the weather stinks. I hate broken hips.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Addie said:


> Just be careful. I don't go outside when the weather stinks. I hate broken hips.


Mark had to go into work this morning.  He left then came back in to put his boots on.  That was the only way he could get to his truck.


----------



## Addie

Vanilla Bean said:


> Mark had to go into work this morning. He left then came back in to put his boots on. That was the only way he could get to his truck.


 
I don't even own a pair of boots. Haven't for several years. I tried a pair on and the top hit right where my skin graft is. Am not willing to take the risk of damaging it. I went through too much to save the leg. Will be danged if I am going to lose it now.


----------



## Dawgluver

23° and we didn't get as much of a storm as was expected yesterday.  A bit of a crunch on top of the snow from the sleet last night.


----------



## chopper

40 degrees at 10:00. Should be a nice day. I had better get outside while the weather is good.


----------



## babetoo

dark, gloomy and showers


----------



## roadfix

Stopped raining.  Now that I have the afternoon off I can start framing the walls of my observatory as long as it stays dry the rest of the day.


----------



## Timothy

roadfix said:


> Stopped raining. Now that I have the afternoon off I can start framing the walls of my observatory as long as it stays dry the rest of the day.


 
That's really cool that you're building your own private observatory. I think I saw a photo you posted showing that you poured a pad for it with plumbing and electrical built into the pad.

The pad is to keep it extremely stationary, right? For tracking purposes?

I know almost nothing of the subject, but it's always fascinated me. I've thought about buying one of those tracking telescopes myself.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 79°!  Is this the global warming?  It's January! It kind of makes up for the extremely hot, dry and no breeze summer.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 18F today.  It's 14F now at 3 pm. The wind has started to pick up & it's blowing all the fluffy snow around. We ended up with 5 inches of it in SE S.D.  Freezing rain on it's way tonight.  We are on our way out to a catering in the country  hoping for plowed roads.


----------



## vitauta

a pretty snowfall is contouring the trees and shrubbery in a fluffy white coat.  it's a picturesque wintry scene.  the flakes are large and sparse, perfect for catching on the tongue.  oh, and it's still as a church, with 27F at 12:00 pm here in the old dominion....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> a pretty snowfall is contouring the trees and shrubbery in a fluffy white coat. it's a picturesque wintry scene. the flakes are large and sparse, perfect for catching on the tongue. oh, and it's still as a church, with 27F at 12:00 pm here in the old dominion....


 
So eloquently stated.


----------



## Timothy

I love snow as long as I can watch it on TV, falling on  someone else. 

I've always equated snow with increased traffic accidents, hassles and freezing cold.

You guys up there in North where ever can have it!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> I love snow as long as I can watch it on TV, falling on someone else.
> 
> I've always equated snow with increased traffic accidents, hassles and freezing cold.
> 
> You guys up there in North where ever can have it!


 
Snow doesn't always equate cold. When the sun is shining really bright, and there is no wind, it can be a beautiful day. The kind of day you want to be out in. Today is not one of those days. A good day to stay in sideand watch the Pats win.


----------



## roadfix

Timothy said:


> That's really cool that you're building your own private observatory. I think I saw a photo you posted showing that you poured a pad for it with plumbing and electrical built into the pad.
> 
> The pad is to keep it extremely stationary, right? For tracking purposes?
> 
> I know almost nothing of the subject, but it's always fascinated me. I've thought about buying one of those tracking telescopes myself.



Thank you , and yes the concrete pad/pier is to hold the equatorial mount in its permanent position, aligned with the Earth's axis, for accurate, vibration free tracking.


----------



## Somebunny

Gray, gray, gray and a little breezy about 43 degrees.   The snow is almost all gone from the yard.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Snow doesn't always equate cold. When the sun is shining really bright, and there is no wind, it can be a beautiful day. The kind of day you want to be out in. Today is not one of those days. A good day to stay inside and watch the Pats win.


 
As any Floridian will tell you; If it's cold enough for snow to be visible, it's too cold for me!

70F is the turning point for me. Less than 70F and it's just different degrees of cold to me.

Above 70F and you have a day for walking around in it!

Florida....I love it.


----------



## Dawgluver

35°, and misting out earlier.  Not a good day for a walk, a nice thin sheet of ice.


----------



## simonbaker

A little hazey & blustery out. It's 28F now but everything is starting to melt in SE S.D.


----------



## Alix

Its above 0!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> As any Floridian will tell you; If it's cold enough for snow to be visible, it's too cold for me!
> 
> 70F is the turning point for me. Less than 70F and it's just different degrees of cold to me.
> 
> Above 70F and you have a day for walking around in it!
> 
> Florida....I love it.


 
But don't you ever hanker for a nice crisp fall morning so you can go for a walk with just a light jacket on early in the morning? Say about 45ºF?


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> But don't you ever hanker for a nice crisp fall morning so you can go for a walk with just a light jacket on early in the morning? Say about 45ºF?


 
No, my walks are at 70F+ It's one of the many reasons I live here. I also love to fish. I'm surrounded by places to fish. Perfect for my retirement. I also love eating fish. That works very well together.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> No, my walks are at 70F+ It's one of the many reasons I live here. I also love to fish. I'm surrounded by places to fish. Perfect for my retirement. I also love eating fish. That works very well together.


 
Some of my best afternoons were spent on the bank of a river sitting with a fishing pole. Sometimes I caught something, and sometimes not. It was the peace and quiet I enjoyed most.


----------



## babetoo

dark and 47, a bit chilly for me. rain forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

34°F with a wind chill of 27°F.  Expecting more snow, but only a couple of inches.  At least with the melting that was going on the wind wont be whipping the snow around.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Some of my best afternoons were spent on the bank of a river sitting with a fishing pole. Sometimes I caught something, and sometimes not. It was the peace and quiet I enjoyed most.


 
I love fishing, Addie. It is a solitary sport, but one I find relaxing and fun at the same time. The only time I get skunked is when I fish fresh water for Bass. With Bass, they're either there or not. On a bad day, no one catches any, but its always fun to try.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> I love fishing, Addie. It is a solitary sport, but one I find relaxing and fun at the same time. The only time I get skunked is when I fish fresh water for Bass. With Bass, they're either there or not. On a bad day, no one catches any, but its always fun to try.


 
If I was fishing for supper I always tried to make the line land near the rocks. That is where the water is the purest. The rocks purify the water. If I wan't looking for suppe. I didnt' care where the line landed. And it was mostly catch and release.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> If I was fishing for supper I always tried to make the line land near the rocks. That is where the water is the purest. The rocks purify the water. If I wan't looking for suppe. I didnt' care where the line landed. And it was mostly catch and release.


 
I catch them and then release them to the frying pan. Ha!


----------



## simonbaker

21F in SE S.D.  All the snow is getting slushey.


----------



## Dawgluver

28°, and the wind finally calmed down.  Pretty bitter earlier here along the Big River.  Forgot the long underwear.


----------



## babetoo

55 and raining. showers indeed!! has rained hard all day long. sometimes so hard i couldn't hear the t.v. above the racket. all my outdoor plants are happy tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27°F no wind, It was too bright outside today...


----------



## Aunt Bea

30ish damp, dark, dreary and raining, all the snow has melted!

Time for some retail therapy to brighten my mood!

It's always sunny in the mall!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

8°F, dark and crunchy out.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It rained all day yesterday, so the weather is cool and humid; high of 63F, low of 45F, humidity at 83%, and overcast. I like this type of weather once in a while because then I don't have to decide whether I am going to work in the house, in the yard, or in the garage. This is when the inside of the house gets cleaned up, painted up, and fixed up.


----------



## Timothy

A light rain overnight and 75F now with a 5 mph wind from the north. 96% humidity.


----------



## babetoo

blue skies, sunshine and 66 degrees. where did our rainy day go?


----------



## Dawgluver

30°, was sunny earlier.


----------



## chopper

Brrrrrrrrr...it is 28 degrees and windy!  It was nice this morning and then this weather blew in. Not even any snow with it.


----------



## simonbaker

It was a nice sunny 23F today, it is stiull continuing to melt in SE S.D.


----------



## babetoo

clear and 64


----------



## Dawgluver

30° and overcast all day, got up around 40 today along Old Man River.


----------



## simonbaker

Foggy & overcast all day today.  It's 28F now & still slushey outside.  Some sunshine would be therapeutic for alot of people here in SE S.D.


----------



## Zhizara

72° at 5 a.m.  Another cloudy, rainy day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Another day of Rain and snow, 37°F @ 6:30...made it interesting getting to work yesterday.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cold and a nice fresh inch of snow to cover up the eternal gray!

Now even the SU basketball team is wearing gray uniforms from NIKE!

The winter funk is getting its annual grip on me!


----------



## Soma

Snow and freezing rain, with ice pellets for next 3 days. I wish it would get good and cold, like it used to do in winter.


----------



## roadfix

They turned up the heat again.


----------



## CWS4322

The forecast for today in San Antonio was 67 and sunshine. It was a gorgeous day to walk around the Riverwalk area, visit the Alamo, and just BE OUTSIDE! Tomorrow is forecast to be slightly warmer and more sunshine. Oh, such a nice break after the bitter cold in Ontario.


----------



## simonbaker

38F & still melting in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

36° along the river.  Driving to my out of town meeting this morn it was foggy and misty.


----------



## babetoo

was over eighty and sunshine all day. sun is going down and it is still 75


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was melting like crazy today but the wind was bitter and cold.  At one point the wind was blowing so hard and snow was coming down sideways, only lasted for a few minutes though.  I'm leaving it outside...


----------



## bakechef

Rain, sun, rain, and now sun again.  At least it is warm, lots of people wearing shorts today!


----------



## Barbara L

This is one of the most beautiful days I have seen in years! Sunny, warm with a hint of coolness in the air. Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix

perfect day for a long hike or bike ride....but I'm working...


----------



## babetoo

81,sunny, and very windy. fire alert is high


----------



## Dawgluver

34°, and we got some light, wet snow late in the day here along the river.  Hoping it doesn't freeze up too fast, we want to go out for dinner.


----------



## recipedirect

It is 66 right now. Today started out rainy but quickly turned very nice. We have had temps in the 70's for a couple weeks but it is suppose to get cold tonight.


----------



## chopper

20 degrees and dark. Not grilling out tonight (last night was warm and calm...grilled outside).


----------



## taxlady

Earlier today it was just above freezing and raining. That made a slippery, slushy mess. Then we had snow, lots of huge flakes, and now it's clear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

25°F, supposed to drop down to 15.  Calm, clouding up, so it will stay nice.  The cold wind today ruined a very nice, sun shiny day.


----------



## Timothy

Currently 60F, partly cloudy with a 7mph wind from the northwest and 87% humidity.

We had a low of 45F last night. I didn't have to turn on the heat, but did put an extra blanket on the bed.

No snow...Ha!


----------



## simonbaker

20F Sunny But cold on a SE S.D. morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny and 30°, with a light blanket of snow here along the Mississipp.


----------



## PolishedTopaz

*We are having an unseasonably warm winter {so far} today was sunny in the low 50's*


----------



## simonbaker

It warmed up to 30F but the wind made it feel colder. Sun shiney day, good day for a revitelizing brisk walk.


----------



## babetoo

79 and sunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45°F cloudy, supposed to rain.


----------



## Dawgluver

30° and sunny.  A bit too icy for a walk, so will do the recumbent bike.


----------



## taxlady

1C (34F) and partly cloudy. What's up with that? It's winter in Canada. It's supposed to be cold.


----------



## simonbaker

25F, cold & overcast in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Holy moly!  It got up to 61° here along the river!  A record!  Took a nice walk at 53° tonight.


----------



## vitauta

that's what this juneuary has been all about!  maybe winter will never show up at all this year....


----------



## Zhizara

Or, as the weatherman said tonight, sometimes it just stays through the beginning of spring.

It's another open window/shorts day today.


----------



## Addie

I havent been out for more than two weeks. And with this miserable cold, I am not going anywhere soon. Have no idea what the weather is.


----------



## simonbaker

It was a beautiful, sunny 45F today in SE S.D. Enjoying all the melting going on here.


----------



## Soma

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly, Addie. Get better soon!

Our weather is pretty miserable today....temps in the low 20's F, which causes wet snow to freezing drizzle, ice pellets and everything in between. I drive country roads to get to town, so have also been hibernating in the house (getting cabin fever).

Thank goodness for the internet! (and knitting, and TV, and home movies, the telephone, and cooking, baking....soapmaking!

Cheer up everyone, spring is a-coming! (we can always hope....)


----------



## Timothy

71F, 9 mph wind from the southeast, 77% humidity and slightly overcast.

We had a low last night of 46F. Not cold enough to turn on the heat, but did put on the extra blanket. Dinky has his fur coat on and looks like his usual fluffy grey cotton-ball with legs.


----------



## vitauta

so it's sunny and sixty, so nice....


----------



## Alix

Overcast, 9C and very pleasant breeze. Ahhhh!


----------



## babetoo

66 and sunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40°F, slight breeze. Supposed to get some freezing rain, not so far.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another lovely 60° here along the river.  I'm getting spoiled.  A twilight walk scheduled!


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day in SE S.D. A high of 48F with alot of welcome sunshine.


----------



## PolishedTopaz

*Warm again 55 {must be setting a record by now} rainy tho.*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21°F, Cloudy, no wind.


----------



## taxlady

-6C and cloudy. We had five hours of freezing rain overnight. That was after several inches of snow yesterday. I don't want to go out and try to walk or drive on that.


----------



## Timothy

72F, 92% humidity, with a low last night of 56F, a light breeze of 7 mph from the north.

We expect it to drop into the 30s this coming Sunday and Monday nights.

Beautiful outside right now.


----------



## Claire

Freakishly warm for this time of year.  I think it was pushing 50 degrees when I took my afternoon walk yesterday.  I'm trying to get out and walk in it while the weather holds.  Our past few winters have been record-breakers for cold, snow, ice, ice, ice. So we're really, really happy.


----------



## babetoo

68 and kinda murky sunshine


----------



## Dawgluver

41° right now.  Super foggy this morning.


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful day. 51F in SE S.D.  Most of the snow is melted.


----------



## vitauta

spring-like weather has come by to stay, it seems.  today's high temperature hit 72 degrees here in virginia.  we are expecting a showers-to-sunshine day tomorrow.  a groundhog in pennsylvania will give us our long-term spring forecast tomorrow morning....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

34°F on my way home.  Spun out the car this morning...the street was black icy, icy!!


----------



## chopper

Beautiful calm before the storm today. Snow in the forecast for tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> 34°F on my way home.  Spun out the car this morning...the street was black icy, icy!!



Yikes!  Nothing hit, I hope!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes!  Nothing hit, I hope!



Oh no...it was a beautiful 360 in the middle of the intersection...deserted intersection!  Good thing I went to the bathroom before I left the house!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh no...it was a beautiful 360 in the middle of the intersection...deserted intersection!  Good thing I went to the bathroom before I left the house!



I'm glad you are okay, just a bit of an adrenalin rush. That's why I don't like to see the temps go above freezing in winter.

I'm reminded of a comedian who said his mother always told him to wear clean underwear, in case he was in an accident. He said that if he saw an Mack truck barrelling down on him, his underwear wasn't going to be clean.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm glad you are okay, just a bit of an adrenalin rush. That's why I don't like to see the temps go above freezing in winter.
> 
> I'm reminded of a comedian who said his mother always told him to wear clean underwear, in case he was in an accident. He said that if he saw an Mack truck barrelling down on him, his underwear wasn't going to be clean.



Still dark and an unlit intersection, perfect place for black Ice.  

Yes, gave me the shakes!


----------



## Zhizara

That's _scary_, Princess.  Be careful, you're precious to us.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mid 30's, gray, rainy.

That woodchuck won't need his sunglasses today!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Z!  I'll go put the baby tires on the car this morning.  I really don't want to do that again!

33°F Supposed to snow today, overcast...the rodent will not be showing any shadows today!


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> Mid 30's, gray, rainy.
> 
> That woodchuck won't need his sunglasses today!


 

Well, isn't that just perfect car-shopping weather.  What a mean trick for your car -- to give up now.  Just a couple more months would have made a burdensome job a little less awful.  Good luck on both counts.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> Well, isn't that just perfect car-shopping weather.  What a mean trick for your car -- to give up now.  Just a couple more months would have made a burdensome job a little less awful.  Good luck on both counts.



It is time!

Every spring I say "might as well coast along until fall"

Every fall I say " might as well chug along until spring"


----------



## babetoo

65 and sunny


----------



## Dawgluver

43° and cloudy, now dark, here along the river.  Very pleasant.  Lotsa fog again this morn.


----------



## simonbaker

A high of 51F. It was a beautiful sunny day in SE S.D.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Z!  I'll go put the baby tires on the car this morning.  I really don't want to do that again!
> 
> 33°F Supposed to snow today, overcast...the rodent will not be showing any shadows today!



Baby tires? Is that the same thing as winter tires? You didn't have winter tires? In my and your climate there is no such thing as all season tires. There are winter tires and 3 season tires.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Baby tires? Is that the same thing as winter tires? You didn't have winter tires? In my and your climate there is no such thing as all season tires. There are winter tires and 3 season tires.



I thought I was the only person left in North America that used snow tires.  I swear by the studded ones.  They sound like fingernails clicking when we don't have any snow.  I should give them up because when it is bad I don't really go anywhere but, I'm ready!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Baby tires? Is that the same thing as winter tires? You didn't have winter tires? In my and your climate there is no such thing as all season tires. There are winter tires and 3 season tires.



I was thinking more like training wheels and bumper pads...

Of course I have winter tires on...I grew up in the cold snow.  No dummy here...just not paying attention.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I thought I was the only person left in North America that used snow tires.  I swear by the studded ones.  They sound like fingernails clicking when we don't have any snow.  I should give them up because when it is bad I don't really go anywhere but, I'm ready!



I store 4-40 pound boxes of cat litter in the back of the car in the winter.  Since it's something that gets used, I just stock up in the fall when it's on sale.  And it's great for getting yourself unstuck...


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I thought I was the only person left in North America that used snow tires.  I swear by the studded ones.  They sound like fingernails clicking when we don't have any snow.  I should give them up because when it is bad I don't really go anywhere but, I'm ready!



Last person in North America? In Quebec snow tires are required by law from 15 December until 15 March. It's a fairly recent law.

Studies have shown that actual winter tires are more flexible in the cold and therefor provide better stopping at temperatures of 7C (44.6F) and colder.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking more like training wheels and bumper pads...
> 
> Of course I have winter tires on...I grew up in the cold snow.  No dummy here...just not paying attention.



Glad to hear that. I've heard a lot of people tell me that they are fine with "all season" tires, Ha! I'm glad that Quebec law makes them use winter tires now.


----------



## Barbara L

It was in the low 70s F here today. The low last night was 58. If this is the kind of winter weather we have to look forward to for an extra six weeks, I'm all for it!


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Glad to hear that. I've heard a lot of people tell me that they are fine with "all season" tires, Ha! I'm glad that Quebec law makes them use winter tires now.



How does that work when folks come from the U.S. in winter?

Do they get fined?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Its very cold here -5c last night, relatives in Split had temps of -9c and snow this week for the first time since 1971, Krusevac Serbia was a freaky -22c.


----------



## chopper

Blizzard here. 24 degrees windy, snowing...and no work today. I work for a school district that has a snow day!


----------



## simonbaker

34F. Not much wind. It's a nice, still day in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

34°, still really foggy here along the river.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> How does that work when folks come from the U.S. in winter?
> 
> Do they get fined?



Visitors are exempt for some amount of time. You can even get permission to switch back to 3 season tires if you live here and are heading south, but they do put time limits. It's not just visitors from the US, the other provinces don't have that law. We are seeing fewer accidents in winter.

To me, one of the best parts of the new law is now the car rental places have to put winter tires. I have rented cars here in winter in the past and asked for snow tires, but couldn't get them. I hate driving on snow and ice without winter tires.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Blizzard here. 24 degrees windy, snowing...and no work today. I work for a school district that has a snow day!



Just because Denver got almost 2 feet of snow overnight...sheesh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21°F, calm and dark!  It had been sunny all day, so lots of melting again!  Tomorrow is the annual "Grizzly Dip"  Volunteers get tossed into ice water for a Special Olympics fundraiser.  I'm going to go watch the nut cases.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 21°F, calm and dark!  It had been sunny all day, so lots of melting again!  Tomorrow is the annual "Grizzly Dip"  Volunteers get tossed into ice water for a Special Olympics fundraiser.  I'm going to go watch the nut cases.




mid 30's, depressing and damp!

This is the first year that I can think of when the various polar bear plunge groups have not had to chop the ice out of the lakes in central New York to take the plunge.  The lake nearest to me only started to freeze  this year and we had a wind storm that picked up huge sheets and tossed them just like plate glass windows.  When they shattered in the sunlight it looked like the sky was full of diamonds.   The pictures were amazing.  Those bears are crazy but, at least they are clean!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Blizzard here. 24 degrees windy, snowing...and no work today. I work for a school district that has a snow day!


 
I saw that on our news. We are still waiting for our cold weather. Always the high 30's and 40's. Your storm is supposed to be heading our way.


----------



## simonbaker

No sunshine here today. It's overcast & 26F. All the rain & snow is staying south of us in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

36° and overcast here along the Mississip.  We had a brief snow, huge fluffy flakes, but it's gone now.


----------



## babetoo

same old same old, 73 and sunny


----------



## Kathleen

*STILL no snow.*

I wanted snow.  I still want snow!  This winter has been so mild and, on Groundhog Day, I hear that we will have six more weeks of winter.  I'd like a mere six days of winter.  I'm not greedy.

Tomorrow night, we are promised a spitting of snow.  Then back to warm sunshine.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cute groundhog!

It kinda misted all afternoon. Hovering around the freezing mark right now, may make for some interesting driving tomorrow.


----------



## rozz

Slightly too cold to get warm. Been drinking hot mugs of tea all day.


----------



## babetoo

it is dark, 55 degrees and raining. glad to see it, won't have to water outside.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's raining! Orange Julius made a beeline for outside when I opened the screen. Then he realized he was getting wet and now he's begging to come back inside. I'll just let him sit in the screen room for a while and mull over his stupidity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29°F clear skies, supposed to get down to 18 during the night.  And once again...it's dark!!!


----------



## vitauta

must be the global warming....


----------



## Zhizara

Kathleen said:


> I wanted snow.  I still want snow!  This winter has been so mild and, on Groundhog Day, I hear that we will have six more weeks of winter.  I'd like a mere six days of winter.  I'm not greedy.
> 
> Tomorrow night, we are promised a spitting of snow.  Then back to warm sunshine.



Thanks for the belly laugh, Kathleen!


----------



## Addie

Kathleen, that picture is delightful. Thanks for my laugh for the day. 

25ºF. and bright sunshine. I was planning on going out for a while. Too cold to run around on the scooter. I wish I had a windshield on it. I am supposed ot get a new scooter this summer. If not, then maybe I will buy the windshield with my savings account. Something to save for.


----------



## Soma

Cold here, icy. Went out to feed wildlife this morn at 8:30 (late), and found wild turkeys waiting by the shed where I keep birdseed, and a red squirrel, and a small doe.

Our driveway is treacherous to walk on as it is sheer ice.






Here are the turkeys. I thought they were mebbe frozen to the ground...


----------



## Addie

What a pleasant way to start your day. I love watching wildlife. When we lived on the farm, my favorite time of the day was early in the morning when everyone else was sleeping still. I love watching the world come to life. Even today, we have a big tree in the middle of the patio and in the spring it is full of nesting families of chickadees. I will take a cup of coffee and my crocheting with me and sit down there before the rest of the building is up and about. There is a loud chorus of babies wanting to eat. As if there was a signal, all the parents take off to get food for their babies.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*The Gusts Are Howling In The Madrid Capital, Spain*

Blue skies, sunny sunny, dry and ( 646 metres above sea level ) terribly windy at 25 degrees farenheit.

We are having a cold spell. 

It very rarely snows in Madrid Capital. 

It would be a nice day, if the Winds would subside.

The Gusts are Howling.

Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Zhizara

I know it seems absurd, but the windows are wide open again, still.

In the last week, they have been closed for maybe a couple of hours early in the morning.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 70 degrees. we didn't get much out of the rain yesterday.


----------



## Dawgluver

About 30°, and the sun came out here along the river.


----------



## simonbaker

27F now in SE S.D. It got up to 32F today, bright sunny day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29°F, again...probably down to 20° overnight.  It has been so clear lately we have no heat stored up, the bright, sunny days are bitter cold.  I'm still wearing my sweater coat.


----------



## Zhizara

It's a little chilly this morning, 48°.  Because there is a little breeze from the north, the windows are closed for now, but they'll be open. part way at least later.  I'm enjoying the daily masterpiece of clouds.  It amazes meto see all the shades of gray and the different cloud types all in one big picture window.  Ain't Mother Nature grand!!

Now, I'm seeing some shades of blue and a few brushes of soft peachy pink.. It'll be another gorgeous day like yesterday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The weather forecast says our Low will be 34°F...it's only 23°F...high of 44°F with rain this afternoon...at least we are getting the cloud cover I was hoping for.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The weather forecast says our Low will be 34°F...it's only 23°F...high of 44°F with rain this afternoon...at least we are getting the cloud cover I was hoping for.




you were hoping for cloud cover?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> you were hoping for cloud cover?



Yes, it keeps the heat in and it's not windy.  Our valley is surrounded on all sides by mountains, like living in the bottom of a bowl.  With cloud cover there is a lid on it and it stays a bit warmer, doesn't feel as bitter cold with the wind blowing.  I don't mind the cold...I DO mind the wind.


----------



## babetoo

80 yes 80 degrees and sunny. crazy for feb.


----------



## roadfix

Eich Oh Tee!!


----------



## Dawgluver

15° this AM, got up to 36 and sunny, then the sun went away.  Really didn't feel too bad.  Now 30° here along the river.


----------



## Claire

Very cold, but no precipitation and sunshine all day.  You can tolerate 20 degrees if the sun is shining.


----------



## Barbara L

Low 40s F right now. It is supposed to get into the mid to high 20s overnight. Just a few days ago the highs were in the low 70s and the lows in the high 50s.


----------



## babetoo

68 and sunny, starting to cool off a bit after several days above 80


----------



## simonbaker

It looked so nice outside with the sun shining today until you go outside, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  High of only 15F it's 9F now in SE S.D.


----------



## Andy M.

Another beautiful New England winter day (2012 version)!  Temps approaching 50º F and sunny.  A snow storm is approaching and will be here tomorrow.  We could get up to 6", the biggest single snowfall of the season!


----------



## Dawgluver

We started out in the 30’s, then steadily decreased.  Wind picked up, and a light dusting of snow.  Currently 22° here along the river, with a wind chill of 12°.  Revision:  now it's snowing, hard!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was snowing thickly this morning...35°F...then "poof" it all melted.  It has now started to rain and snow.  It's 34°F now.


----------



## tinlizzie

66F this morning after a "cold" front came through last night, bringing overnight showers.  Even cooler forecast for tomorrow morning - low in the 40's.


----------



## taxlady

-14C (7F), feels like -23C (-9F) and it's overcast. We got a dusting of ~1-2 cm last night around 3h00, when I was driving home. At least there wasn't much traffic.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny and beautiful, but a deceptive 14° here along the Mississip.


----------



## Addie

Sunshine in Boston with a warm 35ºF. right now. It is supposed to be snowing. But they never get it right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

30°F, feels like 19°F, still with rain and snow mixed.  I was supposed to go to the Heart Expo today, but they are asking folks to stay home if you don't have to go anywhere.  Which means all the crazies are out driving.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 30°F, feels like 19°F, still with rain and snow mixed. I was supposed to go to the Heart Expo today, but they are asking folks to stay home if you don't have to go anywhere. Which means all the crazies are out driving.


 
There are two times I stay in the warmth of my home. New Years Eve and when they ask that you stay off the roads if you have nowhere important to go. You know all the nuts of the world are on the road those times. 

I used to be one of them. I live only a block from the Atlantic. When we would get a Nor'easter me and my friends would head for the beach and watch high tide come in. We ran more than once when a BIG wave was coming in. I would probably do it today if I was healthy enough. But sitting in the warmth of a car with the engine running in case a wave comes over the wall. Everytime we have a Nor'easter, you can see all the nuts on TV that go out and surf or try their hand at wave chasing. Oddly enough, no one ever gets washed out to sea. Live here long enough, and you get to know which waves are truly dangerous. You can spot them coming in from far off shore. Lots of fun.


----------



## Katie H

As predicted, our cold wave arrived yesterday.  Well, actually, on Friday.

Yesterday was quite cold.  The high barely above freezing, with plenty of wind.

So far, today, the thermometer hasn't reached the freezing mark.  At least, though, the wind has died down.  Yesterday it blew at about 20 mph most of the day and into the night last night.

It's sunny but uncomfortably cold and we're told this is the way it will be for a few more days...and colder.  No precip and less brutal winds are part of the forecast, too.  Glad of that.

Okay, I'll be inside by the fireplace with my sweetheart.


----------



## taxlady

Sunny, very sunny and bright. -17C (1F), feels like -26C (-14F). I had a look at the 14 day forecast and it looks like maple syrup should start running in a week or so.


----------



## Soma

My weather is similar to Taxlady.....high of -10C today (14F). Cold but sunny. If it warms up, it snows. Worst part is that our country roads (we live on one) are very icy, slippery to drive upon.

How does everyone stay cheery in bad weather?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> My weather is similar to Taxlady.....high of -10C today (14F). Cold but sunny. If it warms up, it snows. Worst part is that our country roads (we live on one) are very icy, slippery to drive upon.
> 
> How does everyone stay cheery in bad weather?



That's what schnapps is for

30°F, rain and snow mix.  I'm getting out the spot heater for those rare instances I feel cold.


----------



## babetoo

cloudy, dismal, gloomy, gray and 60 degrees. wish the rain would just come on .


----------



## Dawgluver

32° and sunny.  The wind has died down, and we're contemplating a walk.


----------



## simonbaker

30F here in SE S.D. The sun is just setting. Sunny day but very cold.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's what schnapps is for
> 
> 30°F, rain and snow mix.  I'm getting out the spot heater for those rare instances I feel cold.



Excellent suggestion. I have a bottle Aalborg Jubilæums Akvavit in the freezer. Skål!


----------



## vitauta

today has been full of sunshine with the bluest of skies.  but don't be fooled--temps barely in the teens this morning, and never reaching above freezing all day.  fairly routine winter fare, i suppose, but we haven't been exposed to much winter this season, so brrrr.....


----------



## Addie

Soma said:


> My weather is similar to Taxlady.....high of -10C today (14F). Cold but sunny. If it warms up, it snows. Worst part is that our country roads (we live on one) are very icy, slippery to drive upon.
> 
> *How does everyone stay cheery in bad weather*?


 
I turn on all the lights in my apartment (I dont have a light bill to pay.)and close all the blinds. I don't see the weather outside. And I don't watch the weather reports. They don't get them right anyway. 

Son #1 stopped by today with Teddy Bear and he had on his woolen coat with a hood. This silly dog has a Martha Stewart bathrobe. So it must have been really cold outside. I don't have to go out until Thursday. So I am nice and snuggy warm.


----------



## babetoo

cloudy, rain coming later this pm. when it is like this i just hunker down and bake. 57 degrees but feels much colder, slight wind.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 31°.  The snow we had earlier has stopped.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to it snowing today. Snowed most of the day, on & off. It did not seem as cold. High of 30F today in SE S.D.  Ended up with only 1/2" of snow. 1 hour south of us ended up with 6" of snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33°F, calm, cloudy all day, it was very nice out.  I just had on long sleeves when I went out...well i was fully dressed...I mean I didn't wear a coat or sweater.


----------



## simonbaker

It is a beautiful morning. All the snow is melting already. High of 40F today in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31°F, feels like 24°F, snow showers today.


----------



## vitauta

FREEZing morning, masquerading as 34F.  i'm not buying it....


----------



## Andy M.

Mild and projected to be in the mid 40s today.


----------



## taxlady

-12C (10F) predicted to go up to 2C (35F) this afternoon. Very sunny. I hope it doesn't stay above freezing long enough to melt stuff.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 33°F, calm, cloudy all day, it was very nice out. I just had on long sleeves when I went out...*well i was fully dressed...*I mean I didn't wear a coat or sweater.


 
I certainly hope so. I wouldn't want your neighbors calling the wagon for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Had a 2 hour delay due to freezing rain this morn (yay!)  Currently cloudy and 36° here along the river.


----------



## Zhizara

Nice today, windows open except for a few hours while someone, somewhere nearby was working with a Bobcat with constant backup beeping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I certainly hope so. I wouldn't want your neighbors calling the wagon for you.



I had to clarify or some folks would assume I went out with only long sleeves on...don't want to scar their brains.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 55° but with no breeze, nice enough for open windows.  Forecast is for a high of 72°!  Ridiculous for mid-Feb, but I'll take it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

26°F, calm, supposed to snow, but they've been saying that for a week.


----------



## simonbaker

Freezing rain early this morning, then it warmed up to 45F today. Turned out to be a nice day, most of the snow is melted in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

A warm 45° earlier, then late afternoon rain, now less rain and 39°.


----------



## Zhizara

Cloudy all day, but low 70's.  Shorts weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33°F, sweater weather.


----------



## Dawgluver

It got up to 47° today, bright and sunny here along the Mississippi.  Currently 38 and dark.


----------



## Andy M.

Cold and rainy now.  High today was in the mid 40s.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautful sunny 45F today. It's 34F now, calm, cloudless sky.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 52° today!  Went for a nice walk in the dark, it's currently 38.


----------



## simonbaker

A little cooler today.High of 37F today but sunny. It's 31F now & cooler.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

37°F, mostly cloudy, had some snow today...obviously not enough!


----------



## taxlady

2C and partly cloudy.


----------



## vitauta

snow storm is abrewing for sunday. time to hit the supermarket for supplies and special treats to see us through....


----------



## tinlizzie

65F this morning.  Looks like great weather for the "Edison Pageant of Light Parade" tonight.  People have been taping off their favorite watching posts all week.  They used to go ahead and put out lawn chairs days ahead, but not anymore.


----------



## simonbaker

Bright sunshiney morning in SE S.D.  It's 14F now with a high of 37F expected today.


----------



## taxlady

0C, feels like -6C and cloudy.


----------



## Dawgluver

A sunny 33°, supposed to get into the 40’s later.


----------



## vitauta

i just wanna know where is the big snowstorm you weather people have been promising/threatening us with for days?  or is just one of those kroger/safeway/harris teeter snow events....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

30°F, cloudy and foggy.  I think I may go for a walk by the Clark Fork River.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a frosty 25F this morning. High's in the 40's today, so the story goes in SE S.D.


----------



## bakechef

Cold in the 30's and snowing lightly.  It was 70 yesterday.....  I don't like snow!


----------



## TATTRAT

We were supposed to have gotten a bit of snow, but that has seemed to fizzle. . .looks as though it is staying to the west, and the south. I was almost looking forward to some snow, as I am off tomorrow, and was looking for a reason to just veg out.


----------



## PattY1

32 and snowing.


----------



## vitauta

i woke this morning to a veritable winter wonderland.  so pretty, trees frosted with tufts and peaks of sparkling snow, brilliant and dazzling in the morning sun.--what a beautiful surprise for a non-winter such as this one has been....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Boring...


----------



## Addie

Bright sunshine and in the low 40's. They are predicting that because we have had such a warm winter, that the allergy season will start earlier and will last longer.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Bright sunshine and in the low 40's. They are predicting that because we have had such a warm winter, that the allergy season will start earlier and will last longer.




We're not that far away from you.  We are already seeing buds on bushes and crocus coming up.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We're not that far away from you. We are already seeing buds on bushes and crocus coming up.


 
Oh dear. That is not good. They did mow the lawn last week here. And the maple sap has started to run. That is not a good thing.


----------



## Zhizara

Beautiful, partly cloudy day.  It's 61°, but with the wind out of the ESE, the windows are open again.


----------



## Dawgluver

44°, and beagle and I are going for a walk.  The winter aconites are abloom, and my daffodils are showing buds here along the river.


----------



## vitauta

yesterday's six inches of snow are little more than a melted memory today.  we are back in spring mode with sunny blue skies once more...occasional patches of white linger under trees and other shady spots, here and there....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

30°F, snow and wet.  Supposed to get high winds sometime today or tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up & had to scrape the windows on the car before leaving for work today. It warmed up to 39F for a high today.  It's 36F  now. Not a cloud in the sky. A beautiful sunny day in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

45° and windy here along the mighty Mississip.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and warm, i have overhead fan on in my puter/sewing room. of course i could be running a fever. feel awful.


----------



## Addie

In the high 30's low 40's. We desperately need rain. We have had less than a half inch all winter. I hope we don't get a spring frost or snowstorm. The temp is supposed to go up to the 60's this week. That means the trees will start budding and with a frost or snowstorm, a lot of the trees will be damaged.This no snow all winter has us sitting on pins and needles waiting for it to happen.


----------



## taxlady

0C (32F) and cloudy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> sunny and warm, i have overhead fan on in my puter/sewing room. of course i could be running a fever. feel awful.



Time for bed, Babe!  Fluids and rest!  Take care of yourself.


----------



## 4meandthem

78 and beautiful!


----------



## simonbaker

High of 46F today.  Rain turning into snow predicted tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

50° and the sun came out!


----------



## Zhizara

73° and partly cloudy.  Not very February-like!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

30°F, feels like 21°F and the snow is coming in sideways.  I expect snow dirfts in the morning.


----------



## taxlady

+3C (37F), feels like -1C and it's overcast. But, it seems like spring is around the corner.


----------



## Somebunny

45 degrees, wind blowing like crazy with some really strong gusts, may have to get up and shut the bedroom windows!


----------



## simonbaker

It started snowing around mid morning. It is continuing to snow with more predicted. Wet & heavy snow.  It's not terribly cold.  High of almost 40F today in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

All day rain, 39°.  Supposed to become wet, slushy snow later here along the river.


----------



## simonbaker

5 inches of snow so far & it's still snowing............


----------



## Dawgluver

And I hear you're sending it our way, SB.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28°F, pretending to snow.  No wind tonight, but we are supposed to get hit with high winds tomorrow, again.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> And I hear you're sending it our way, SB.


 Please take some!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Please take some!



If it gets us a 2 hour delay tomorrow, I'm in!


----------



## Claire

I was at the store yesterday and realized there was a rush on.  Then looked at grocery carts and realized they all contained some sort of booze.  (Yes, mine included).  Got home and a few hours later it started.  Big, heavy, wet snow.  I was beginning to wonder if we were going to get winter at all this year.  What was really funny was that doggie asked to go out.  Did her business and came back in.  Then asked to go out again, just to  play in the snow.  It was funny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I guess I should look outside and see if I need to clean the car before I go to work.  

26°F, partly cloudy...I'll be surprised...


----------



## taxlady

1C, feels like -4C (25F) and snowing. We're expecting 15-25 cm (6-10 inches) of snow.

And this is the reason for our snow: "A major low pressure system from the American Midwest will gradually move into the province of Quebec today." How about you guys in the Midwest just keep your low pressure systems to yourself?


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast and gloomy.  The temperature was supposed to go up to 73°, but at 3:30 p.m., it's only 63°


----------



## Rocklobster

Getting hammered by snow. Care to take a peak for yourself?
Franktown, Ontario - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes, Rock!

We had a nice 2 hour delay this morn (thanks, Simonbaker!).   Not a lot of snow, and it's pretty much gone on the roads.  Temp is dropping, currently 29° here along the river.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes, Rock!
> 
> We had a nice 2 hour delay this morn (thanks, Simonbaker!). Not a lot of snow, and it's pretty much gone on the roads. Temp is dropping, currently 29° here along the river.


 You are very welcome to it!
Freezing rain early this morning which made a slow comute to work today. High of 29F today.It's 26F now.Sounds like a storm coming sunday night.


----------



## babetoo

warm and sunny, i seem to have lost my desk top weather report. need to take care of that.


----------



## 4meandthem

Perfect spring day high 70's. Started my spring planting today.
Got all the cushions out of the shed and the plants are starting to burst out. Another month and the yard will be rockin'


----------



## taxlady

This is what my weather is like:


----------



## roadfix

It was nice and warm during the day, had to turn on the A/C, now at 7pm the marine layer has started to roll inland and it's getting pretty chilly.....about 55F now.....Brrrrrrrr.....


----------



## simonbaker

4meandthem said:


> Perfect spring day high 70's. Started my spring planting today.
> Got all the cushions out of the shed and the plants are starting to burst out. Another month and the yard will be rockin'


Spring in Febuary.....Now that is a refreshing thought.

The wind is strong in SE S.D. this morning.  It's 32F now hoping it will warm up to 40F today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Right about the time I looked at our forecast for the day, Snow showers, the sun came out and there was a rush for the window by the furry sun-sucking beasts in the apartment.  Poor Latté and Smudge are trying to get their share from Shrek...he looks goofy perched in the window.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Outside it's dark and -5. Wet and slushy snow underfoot and completely yuk! It's better to be -20 and dry or even better +30 and sunny


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny, windy, and 48° here along the river.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Last time I looked outside, it was snowing and the temp is 36 F.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yeeks! 58°!  In February!  We just got back from a walk.  Gorgeous!


----------



## taxlady

-8C. There was a good wind chill factor earlier, when I took out the garbage. brrrr


----------



## Soma

Cold, finally stopped snowing.

DH yesterday morn:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16°F, feels like 9°F...guess I better wear a coat today.


----------



## vitauta

it's so cold this morning.  i sure hope our springy winter isn't about to be followed by a wintry spring....


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*27th February: 20 Degrees Centigrade & Sunny Sunny*

Stunning for February ... in Madrid, Spain. 20 Centig is about 50+ degrees farenheit ...

Margi.


----------



## taxlady

margi cintrano said:


> stunning for february ... In madrid, spain. 20 centig is about 50+ degrees farenheit ...
> 
> Margi.



20c = 68f!


----------



## MarcD

52F...sunny. I may venture outside.

Wed calls for 60F......100% rain...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's dark and grey, very windy, and I think it's gonna rain, which is good because it gives me an excuse to NOT cut the lawn today.


----------



## Dawgluver

38°, sunny, very nice here along the Mississip!


----------



## simonbaker

25F in SE S.D. today. 100% chance of freezing rain & snow coming tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

it has been raining all day, hard. we needed it though. a bit chilly.


----------



## taxlady

-7 C (19F) feels like -14C (7F) and light snow. It wasn't supposed to snow again until Thursday. I want Spring!


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa.  It's raining popcorn showers, and currently 42° here along the river.  Supposed to get thunder and lightening later.


----------



## simonbaker

Thunder & lighteneing here in SE S.D. It's been raining all day. On the six o'clock news they said we have had an inch & it's been raining since then. It's so icey it's making it difficult to  walk outside.


----------



## Zhizara

The temperature right now is _*80.6°*_!


----------



## bakechef

80 here in Raleigh, not a cloud in the sky and a light breeze....


----------



## Soma

We are cocooned in with a thick, white snowy blanket.

 I just dug out the car, and DH is out there with the snowplow, for the second time this week.

That system which ravaged PA has just left us.






This snowy deerface is waiting out back, hoping I'll lay  down some seed.


----------



## vitauta

aww, and now i'm hoping that you do too.  it must be very hard to look at those cold, adorable pleading deer faces and Not put out seed for them....


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Whoa.  It's raining popcorn showers, and currently 42° here along the river.  Supposed to get thunder and lightening later.



What are popcorn showers? I assume it doesn't mean that it's raining popcorn.

-3C here and snowing again.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> What are popcorn showers? I assume it doesn't mean that it's raining popcorn.
> 
> -3C here and snowing again.



Little bursts of rain, start and stop, in small areas.

46°, and partly cloudy here along the river.


----------



## taxlady

-6 C (21 F), feels like -11 C (12 F) and light snow. We had about 10 cm (4 inches) of snow yesterday. I don't want more snow. I want spring.


----------



## Zhizara

It's 78.1° and supposed to get to a high of 81°, but I think it will get higher than that.


----------



## sweetlanamarie

snow, snow and more snow


----------



## jusnikki

Right now it's about 81 degrees out (that's just crazy!) and very windy. The forecast is for severe thunderstorms and tormatic weather this evening. I hope it's not as bad as they're saying it will be.


----------



## tinlizzie

Fingers crossed that all you midwesterners (and anyone else in the danger zone) get through this nasty weather OK.  We're thinking of you.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Judging by the radar we're about to get a smackdown in an hour or so. There's some nasty looking cells approaching Indiana/Ohio border.

Might have to get the candles and matches ready!


----------



## Dawgluver

We had light rain turning to snow around noon, almost white-out.  It was warm enough that when the snow stopped, it had all melted off the cars.  Currently 34° and slushy here along the river.   Might get slippery later when it cools down.


----------



## Soma

That storm is just on our doorstep now; guess we'll get it right after you in Ohio, dampcharcoal. Our online weather forecast is showing red lines and wind warnings, along with heavy rain. Hope we don't lose power.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 36F today in SE S.D. It's gotton cooler now, down to 28F.  Every now & then there's some light moisture. The rain the past couple of days has melted alot of the snow.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Soma said:


> That storm is just on our doorstep now; guess we'll get it right after you in Ohio, dampcharcoal. Our online weather forecast is showing red lines and wind warnings, along with heavy rain. Hope we don't lose power.


 

We didn't get anything approaching severe. There was a heavy downpour for 20 minutes and I heard thunder three or four times.

I hope you fared well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

32°F, feels like 25°F with the wind chill.  They keep saying snow and we got a few flurries that melted as fast as it hit.  I didn't find any ice today!


----------



## taxlady

Weather warning! As much as 10 cm (4 inches) of snow for Ottawa and Montreal areas!

Hunh? Weather warning for 10 cm of snow? This isn't Toronto.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a cool 21F this morning.  Off to work, it's looking a little hazey out this morning hopefully it will all burn off when the sun comes out. Driving up to the in-laws today, they say further north ther's more snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35°F, feels like 29°F...time to find warm clothes for shopping!


----------



## Dawgluver

31° and windy along the mighty Mississip.


----------



## Zhizara

81° yesterday, 46° tonight.  Crazy weather.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The wind in Central New York is blowing like crazy, things are crashing and banging around outside!

March coming in like a lion?

I may need to grab the dog, the red shoes and run!


----------



## Dawgluver

It looks like a Christmas scene.  Big snow flakes lazily falling, and 30° here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

64°F, clear, some breeze...enough to mess up my hair!


----------



## taxlady

It's still winter and acting like it. No one needs the gory details.


----------



## simonbaker

28F in SE S.D Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## babetoo

just a beautiful sunny day in so.ca. 84 degrees. i worked in the yard for which i will pay dearly later tonight. unused muscles will rebel.


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> just a beautiful sunny day in so.ca. 84 degrees. i worked in the yard for which i will pay dearly later tonight. unused muscles will rebel.



Beautiful day here too!  In the mid 60's. I walked the dogs, did yard work, and took a bike ride!  My muscles will be talking to me too, but it was SO nice out.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's a littlel nippy this morning - 46F.  This is what I will really miss come about June.


----------



## vitauta

gently softly falling snowflakes on a still and silent virginia monday a.m.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40°F, supposed to get all the way up to 49°, expecting rain tonight.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day in SE S.D.  High of 54F today. It's still 50F now at 5 pm.  Warmer temp.s tomorrow too.


----------



## Dawgluver

37° and sunny here along the river.  Supposed to be in the 60‘s tomorrow, and windy.


----------



## taxlady

-10C (14F), feels like -18C (0F), a few clouds.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, my my.  Got up to 72° and quite windy, but wonderful for early March!  Now down to 52°.  Supposed to be similar tomorrow.  Obviously the snow is gone.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 66F here in SE S.D.  Beautiful day. We got a taste of springtime here today.  It's 56F now at 9     p.m.


----------



## taxlady

It was colder this afternoon than it is now: -4C (25F) and feels like...............-4C!

A few clouds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

20F, clear and supposed to be sunny today.  The breeze we've been getting is quite chill.


----------



## Claire

Spring is in the air!  OK, we're having a warm winter, and I know it can't hold out forever, but make hay while the sun shines!


----------



## CWS4322

Spring is in the air today as well. Sunny and 13 degrees C (~55F), winds from the southwest. Snow is "spring skiing" consistency, UV index is 4, and the chickens are outside enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Zhizara

Partly cloudy and 75° with a nice breeze.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Holy shorts weather Batman! 62F. Very light but warm breeze. Not much sun though.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got up to 68°, now 52°.  Loverly here along the river!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chill breeze all day.  Should have worn a coat that blocked the wind, instead of my favorite sweater.


----------



## taxlady

warm today, all the way up to 9C (48F) and currently 5C (41F). We went for a walk. All the piles of snow are melting.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 47F here in SE S.D. today.  The moon was beautiful early this morning, a big orange ball.  Most of the snow is melted here. Beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Dawgluver

43°, really windy.  We may be able to see the Northern Lights after midnight tonight!


----------



## vitauta

beach weather again today with a/c already running strong....


----------



## simonbaker

High of 76F here. Beautiful day!  It's 72F now & it's 7:30 pm & just starting to get dark. I love this time change.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

55°F when I came home from work...I guess it's time to hang up my sweater


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

70's and humid. Supposed to rain later.


----------



## Orryette

Autumn here 28 C possible thunderstorms


----------



## babetoo

murky sunshine, maybe 60. we are expecting the worst rain storm of the season  to start tonight. then i will hunker down and sew. sometimes hard to do when sunny and i would rather be outside.


----------



## simonbaker

Absolutely beautiful outside today. It's 82F with a slight breeze in SE S.D.


----------



## Vanitas

8C (46F) right now. Feels warmer though. Looking at nice blue skies and sunshine on the mountains.


----------



## vitauta

i heard someone today refer to our weather as the dog days of march....


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The weather is 52 and rain... ughhhhh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rainy and wonderful all day, I had the blinds open at work so I could watch the clouds...as soon as I got off work, and could take a leisurely stroll in the rain, the sun came out...humph!


----------



## Dawgluver

Mid 80's, breezy and beautiful here in sunny Mexico!  Muy bueno!


----------



## simonbaker

High of 80F today. Another beautiful day in SE S.D.   It's 76F now At 9 pm with a cool breeze.  The neighbor next door has a fire pit going, I love the smell of burning wood in the light breeze.


----------



## babetoo

raining windy and some hail. snow down below where it usually is


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the premiere of "Frozen Planet" and freezing my butt off in a 70 degree house.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 84F. another beautiful day. Cooled off & getting overcast early evening, rain predicted for tomorrow, nice cool breeze & 72F now at 9 pm in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Unbelievable.  We just flew back from Mexico only to find our home weather was even warmer!  WTH???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome Home!

Flagstaff, AZ is digging out of 14 inches of snow.

It just started snowing here, 34°F but feels like 27°F with the wind.  Guess I better dig a coat out.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Welcome Home!
> 
> Flagstaff, AZ is digging out of 14 inches of snow.
> 
> It just started snowing here, 34°F but feels like 27°F with the wind.  Guess I better dig a coat out.



Thanks, Princess!  Stay warm!  I saw Flagstaff on the news.  Crazy.

Almost 80°along the river today, and all my daffodils, pushkins and squill are abloom.


----------



## LPBeier

Here it is sunny and a little brisk - colder than the middle of March should be.  But some of the communities around us are having heavy snowfall so I will take a little chill in the air!


----------



## Zhizara

It's been reaching into the 80s lately.  With no breeze and high humidity, I've been tempted to run the a/c, but have resisted so far.


----------



## CharlieD

Crazy 77 deg


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast with light rain off & on all day. It's 54F now at 7:30pm. Cool breeze most of the day in SE S.D.


----------



## Addie

Right now it is 61ºF. It was really warm out today. We could have used the ac. But we have a law that requires landlords provide heat until the end of May. So tomorrow our Boston City Council is holding a hearing on changing the law. I got a phone call from my representative asking me to appear and speak on behalf of the elderly. I wrote a letter last fall and sent copies to every person I could think of. I guess it worked. 

We are breaking all kinds of weather temps. Global warming happening here in Boston.


----------



## vitauta

all of this unseasonal tropical weather is beginning to worry me....


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 73°, got up to 84 today along the river.  We've had at least 7 record breakers so far this month.


----------



## taxlady

It went up to 23C (73F) today and felt warmer. It's currently 18C (64F).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cloudy and windy all day, 45 degrees, but that wind was bitter.  Waiting for snow again.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cloudy and windy all day, 45 degrees, but that wind was bitter.  Waiting for snow again.



We're expecting rain or snow on Saturday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> We're expecting rain or snow on Saturday.



Sounds like our weather should be hitting you about then.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Partly cloudy, but the sun is out pretty good.... temp is around 38 F.

We are expecting snow/rain showers tomorrow. If there is more snow than rain, it never lasts. That is just in the mountains.


----------



## FluffyAngel

73° F partly cloudy but still beautiful.  Just came from a gorgeous botanical garden walk. Perfect day for yard work.


----------



## Zhizara

74° and thunderstorms, with flood watch.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a beautiful mid-summer day.  The sun is shining and the temperature is a little more than 80º F.


----------



## vitauta

80s yesterday, 70s today, trees are budding this second day of spring....


----------



## babetoo

nice mild temp. sunny day.


----------



## Addie

77ºF. This is not normal March weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My new rain hat works very well...


----------



## Dawgluver

We missed another record by 1°, got up to 81, currently 70.  May need to wear a raincoat tomorrow.  I anticipate the starting of the lawn mower this weekend.


----------



## simonbaker

A beautiful 68F for a high today. I would love this temp. year 'round. It's 60F now with a nice cool breeze in SE S.D.
Welcome back to these wonderful temp.s D.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm listening to a thunderstorm, hoping it won't get my shopping trip  cancelled.  The lady who usually drives us won't go in the rain.  She  doesn't want to come back to work all wet.  Guess she doesn't have a  raincoat.  If I don't get to go, I don't know how I can get my rent and  electric money orders to pay them on time.

The radar shows that this storm is the last band for awhile, and since the trip isn't scheduled until noon, it should be okay.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## vitauta

good god--even the azalea bushes are bursting forth with early promising buds of pink and scarlet hues....


----------



## Zhizara

Well the rain didn't let up so the scheduled trip was cancelled.  Phooey!  I took a cab.  I needed my money orders for bills and was out of margarine and butter.


----------



## Dawgluver

A light to mid drizzle since noon, 64°, the redbuds are blooming, a pretty, drizzly day here along the river.


----------



## CWS4322

We have had 5 days of unseasonable weather. The chickens helped turn part of one of the gardens today. If my seed potatoes were ready for planting, I would have been tempted to put them in today...(downside, the weather was not good for maple syrup season--I'll have to be a bit more diligent about using maple syrup this year).


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, it didn't snow today. It just rained a lot in the morning and cleared up by late morning.  The sun was out and it was gorgeous.  Right now, it's mostly cloudy with no rain and 48 F.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

vitauta said:


> good god--*even the azalea bushes are bursting forth with early promising buds of pink and scarlet hues*....


 
Yeah, there are many Rhododendron bushes that are budding up.  That surprises me with all the rain (even a liittle snow) and cool temps we have had.


----------



## simonbaker

Rain/drizzle most of the day.  High of 66F. It's 58 F now, the rain has stopped & there's a nice cool breeze.  Smelled like worms or fish early this morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Smelled like worms or fish early this morning.



  Definitely a distinctive smell!


----------



## Dawgluver

What a gorgeous day here along the river!  72°, sunny, perfect!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

49 and rain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold, rain, hail, thunderstorm...beautiful day.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Right now it's the same as when I last posted... rain and upper 40's


----------



## Dawgluver

Not bad here along the river:  63°, cloudy, beagle and I are going for a walk.  DH came home last night and opened all the windows.   It's warmer outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

55°F, 8 MPH winds, partly cloudy and expecting rain.


----------



## simonbaker

Rain expected, nothing yet, we could use the moisture. High of 71F. Overcast most of the day,  Nice cool breeze now & 64F in SE S.D.


----------



## Vanitas

We've had showers off and on all day - with winds strong enough to make checking the mail a chore. The temperature has been sitting at about 10 C all day (which is about 50 F).


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day. High of 70F in SE S.D.  This morning started out very foggy.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got hail and a loud T-storm around 3:30 am, turned into lower 60’s today here along the river, currently 58°.  We're expecting Simonbaker's 70’s  tomorrow!


----------



## taxlady

It's 0C (32F) and going down to -3C (27F). Do you think the maple sap will start up again now that the weather is perfect for sap?


----------



## tinlizzie

Brrrrr, Taxlady.  

It's starting out here at 63F this morning, going to high 80's - much too soon in the season to suit us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43°F expecting thunderstorms, tomorrow it's supposed to rain/snow.


----------



## simonbaker

Absolutely beautful day in SE S.D.  High of 82F. The sun is shining brightly with a slight cool breeze.


----------



## Dawgluver

Am still waiting for your weather from yesterday, Simonbaker.  Currently 63° here along the river, supposed to be in the 80’s tomorrow.


----------



## Zhizara

Mostly sunny, low 80s for a week now.  Perfect!


----------



## bakechef

Just had a pretty serious hail storm.  Most of the hail was the size of Lima beans, but with some being larger, like marbles!  Looks like we still have windshields, I will check to see if there is damage tomorrow.  Last week our neighbor bought a new Accord Crosstour, I hope it's OK!  I've never been in a hail storm like this, it was quite loud and I thought for sure we would loose a window.  The ground was covered in ice pellets, then the torrential rain started.


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> Just had a pretty serious hail storm.  Most of the hail was the size of Lima beans, but with some being larger, like marbles!  Looks like we still have windshields, I will check to see if there is damage tomorrow.  Last week our neighbor bought a new Accord Crosstour, I hope it's OK!  I've never been in a hail storm like this, it was quite loud and I thought for sure we would loose a window.  The ground was covered in ice pellets, then the torrential rain started.



I used to like hail when I was a kid. Now, I worry about property damage. That would be kinda scary to be out in it.


----------



## simonbaker

What a hot day we had here in SE S.D. today. A high of 88F. I cannot believe these summer like conditions in April!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

After about two weeks of sunny weather and high temps we have snow forecast.


----------



## taxlady

-1C (30F) and feels like -6C (21F)


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Tuesday April 3rd

From Gargano Peninsula, Puglia 

It is mild however, overcast and about 60 degrees ... with breezes ...

My colleagues tell me it is about 17 Degrees Centig in Madrid Capital with overcast skies and light drizzle ... 

Semana Santa, Holy Week or Easter Week, it is always cloudy and chilly. Perhaps the Caribbean next year.

Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## Zhizara

After getting almost warm enough to turn on the a/c yesterday afternoon, Mother Nature showed off with one of her magnificent thunderstorms lasting for hours.  I'm amazed we didn't lose power. 

This morning a comfortable 67° and clear skies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

26°F, dark...


----------



## Dawgluver

Almost 80° here today along the river.  Currently 73, supposed to cool down quite a bit later this week.


----------



## simonbaker

It was 20 degrees cooler today than yesterday. High of 68F. Lovin' this weather in SE S.D.


----------



## Zhizara

Right now it's very loud and wet, thunder BOOOMMing, rain pouring in my open windows.  Mother Nature making a scene.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

34°F, breezy and rain is forecast for the whole day.


----------



## Zhizara

More thunder booming rain!


----------



## FluffyAngel

Weather report for here says mostly cloudy high's up to 79 with 40% chance of rain.  BUT I haven't seen anything but beautiful sunshine and the arthritis is almost non-existant & I am just dying to get out there & hand wash & wax the cars while I feel so good.


----------



## Zhizara

Thunderstorms have ended, now it's hazy, I guess - the sky is pure white!


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny, 68° and beautiful here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been very windy (for this area) all day.  I forgot what it felt like to be pushed by the wind...no rain.


----------



## simonbaker

Cooler day. High of 60F, I like it a little cooler. The best thing to me is a nice thick comforter on the bed with the window open & a nice cool, night breeze.


----------



## taxlady

Went all the way up to 9 C (48F) today.


----------



## Dawgluver

A broken record.  63°, sunny and breezy along the Mississip.  Supposed to freeze tonight.


----------



## chopper

Spring break was last week and we didn't have any snow (almost always snows on spring break around here)!  The weather was in the 70s and 80s all week. Then I went back to work this week, and we had a snow day on Tuesday. Too funny. This morning it is 46 degrees. I am hoping for a nice day. Maybe will get to 70 degrees???


----------



## Mel!

There's a snow blizard in progress at the moment, which is making me feel confused. Happy Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 51° and dark here along the river.  It was a sunny, breezy day, tonight and tomorrow night we're expecting freezes.


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny day with a cold wind 50F in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa.  39° now, and supposed to get down into the 20's tonight along the Mississip.  Glad beagle and I got a walk in earlier!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It got up to 76°F today, nice and sunny, light breeze.  We are already at the top temperature I like...this summer is going to be miserable for me.

It's 61°F right now.


----------



## Zhizara

It's been gorgeous lately.  I'm trying not to think about how hot it may be this summer.

It was really, really hot last year.  I'm hoping it won't be worse.


----------



## LPBeier

It's been pretty nice here too, Z!  I think I am going to venture out today and work on the back yard for awhile.


----------



## Addie

Well,  the weather report says showers. Today and tomorrow. So far it is in the high 50's with bright sunshine. A beautiful spring day. I just got back from a medical follow-up appointment. I didn't want to come inside. And I may just go out and sit in the sun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I felt like a lizard sitting out in the sun today on the sidewalk...soaking up the fresh air and warmth.


----------



## simonbaker

It got down to 21F last night, woke up to a cool morning.  High of 58F today.  It's 52F now & not quite dark yet in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

We seem to mirror your weather here along the river, SB!  43°, and supposed to get into the 20's tonight.  My hydrangeas and a few other shrubs got nipped, roses should be OK.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> We seem to mirror your weather here along the river, SB! 43°, and supposed to get into the 20's tonight. My hydrangeas and a few other shrubs got nipped, roses should be OK.


I heard on the radio this morning....
The tulip festival coming up in Iowa, they ice all the tulips so they don't come up early & freeze before the festival in Orange city.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I heard on the radio this morning....
> The tulip festival coming up in Iowa, they ice all the tulips so they don't come up early & freeze before the festival in Orange city.



That sounds neat.  I'm familiar with the Pella tullip festival, never heard of Orange City!


----------



## babetoo

buckets of rain, wind, thundering and lighting. i may have to watch t.v. in the bedroom, to noisy in sunroof with metal roof.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

55°F, partly cloudy, but nice and warm.


----------



## roadfix

rain?


----------



## Dawgluver

We ended up with a quarter inch, much less than needed here along the river.  In the 50’s.  Supposed to get more rain tomorrow, along with 70°


----------



## FluffyAngel

This weather is making my body very confused & hurting. Warm up in 70's to 80's in the day, 30's at night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FluffyAngel said:


> This weather is making my body very confused & hurting. Warm up in 70's to 80's in the day, 30's at night.



Oh no kidding, my arthritis is kicking up a storm.  My knees hurt all the time.


----------



## simonbaker

It started out sunny this morning.  Rain started late morning it's cooled off considerably.


----------



## Dawgluver

No sun, no rain, no bugs. Currently 71° and wonderful here along the mighty Mississip.  My favorite temperature.  We were expecting rain, no show.  Probably later.


----------



## chopper

Woke up to snow and wind this morning. I guess that is how we are getting the much needed moisture. The snow is gone now but the wind remains. Temp is up to 42 degrees.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Says rain, but it's pretty sunny out there.  I'm headed out on the bike...at least as far as Hastings to buy a movie.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day!  70F with a slight cool breeze. Lovin this weather here in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Raining like crazy here.  Dang, we should have gone for our walk earlier.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Today? Another strange weather day.  When the sun was out - 80°. With cloud coverage - very chilly in the 60's. Hot to cold with frequent & sudden changes.  Couldn't decide to wear a sweater or tank top.


----------



## taxlady

It's been looking and feeling like rain all day, but no such luck. It's 16C (61F) and feels like it.


----------



## simonbaker

It's cooled off to 50F & the wind is starting to come up.  Not sure what will blow in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful day, 77° and sunny here along the river.  Currently 62, no wind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Over 70°F today, right now it's 61°F, expecting thunderstorms tonight.  Love thunderstorms.  May have to open the bedroom window and toss another blanket on Shrek.

I've been sweltering all day...


----------



## simonbaker

waking up early to 62F with a cool breeze.   Beautiful morning in SE S.D.


----------



## radhuni

Very very hot ( temp is around 40 degree Celsius) and very humid.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's a delightful, cool 50F this morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

48°F, partly cloudy, looks to be a very nice day!


----------



## taxlady

radhuni said:


> Very very hot ( temp is around 40 degree Celsius) and very humid.




That's why an Indian client of mine's Canadian born kids didn't want to stay in India 

It's 6C here and rainy with an expected high of 7C.


----------



## simonbaker

80F the sun makes it feel warmer.  Cooling down after today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

73°F, cloudy.  It rained pretty good a couple of times today, but no thunder.


----------



## kadesma

Cool slight breeze, thunder and sprinkles
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful, 80° along the river today.  Currently 69, no wind.


----------



## Zhizara

It's been open window weather for several weeks now.  Some days it gets hot around 3-4 o'clock, so I move my box fan into the living room, and take my shower then, which gets me through the rest of the day without turning on the a/c.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like a soggy day with rain and snow on Saturday...the day of my 10K.  Figures, I got snowed on last year, too!

Right now, 53°F and rainy all day!  Love this weather!


----------



## Addie

Overcast and 40ºF. I would rather see 60ºF and sunny with no high winds.


----------



## radhuni

It was raining in the early morning (near about 6am) while I was doing yoga on the terrace and enjoying the rain. Now it is 8:30 am very sunny and hot.


----------



## taxlady

It's 0C and going down to -2C overnight. I want warm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, it's going to be a cold walk in the morning...41°F, with rain and snow.


----------



## simonbaker

Sleeping in late today.  It's 11 am & waking up to overcast & a cool 40F in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

46°F, rain and snow for my walk this morning.  We are under a flood warning, made the Riverbank Run lots of fun and exciting, avoiding the places where the river was pushing at the banks.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cloudy and 57°, feels colder, just kind of icky here along the river.  Temp continues to drop.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

56 and cloudy.


----------



## simonbaker

50F & feels pretty cold in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Really cold and yucky, rain, 49° here along the river.  Keeps out the riffraff at the greenhouse.  Who else in their right mind would go plant shopping today?


----------



## FluffyAngel

Supposed to be a beautiful day in the 80's in SC.


----------



## Andy M.

Pouring rain and chilly.


----------



## Addie

In the low 40's and raining.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to  a cool 50F this morning. Ended up with a high of 86F, hot & sunny in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rained pretty much all day, 50's, now the rain has stopped and it's 64° here along the river.  We saw the sun for about 15 minutes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cloudy and windy, no rain.  I would rather have rain than wind.


----------



## kadesma

breezy and cool, although the sun was put part of the day the afternoon's are yutzy.
kades


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

Here in port Huron MI it is about 55f with a few cloud in the midnight sky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40°F, clear skies, it should get down to freezing tonight.  I turned the heat back on.


----------



## Addie

Low 40's, raw, grey overcast, feels like November instead of May. No sunbathing today in my bikini.


----------



## Zhizara

High expected today is 90!!  Also the next two days.


----------



## vitauta

we are all hot and humid here at 88F, and still climbing....


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to  a cool 47F, foggy along the river.  High of 88F today. Humid day.  The c.o.p.d. class at work had a hard time breathing today. It's cooling off nicely this evening in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rain this morn, quickly got up to 79° this afternoon here along the Mighty Mississippi.


----------



## Barryl.ashworth

70f and sticky, 85f and humid tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, it's already too hot for me in several parts of the country.  I'm enjoying the cool, just wish the wind would stop.


----------



## vitauta

lately, i can't take weather that's too hot, and i can't handle the extreme cold, either--have i turned into goldilocks here, or am i just getting old....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> lately, i can't take weather that's too hot, and i can't handle the extreme cold, either--have i turned into goldilocks here, or am i just getting old....


 
As the old saying goes, you aren't getting older, you are getting better. 

In the hot weather the COPD kicks in and I have trouble breathing. If it gets too bad, I will have to go on oxygen therapy. 

The weather is the same as yesterday and more of the same tomorrow. I am not complaingin about the rain. We desperately need it. But I hate this grey overcast and chill to the bone.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

49 and rain


----------



## simonbaker

High of 85F today & real humid,  It's cooled down to 70 now. Should make for good sleeping weather here in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Quite chilly today, currently 46°F and raining.  Was quite frosty this morning and 29°F.  I'm wearing wool socks.


----------



## simonbaker

Started out sunny today. The clouds rolled in around noon & we had quite the downpour. We ended up with almost an inch of rain.   Bounced right back & was nice & sunny again.


----------



## Addie

50ºF. right now. The Montreal Express is coming today. Only it is bringing sunshine instead of cold. I can live with that.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a cool 60F. Overcast & looks like rain in SE S.D.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The sun was out this morning, but it's mostly cloudy and 45.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was cold and wet for the farmer's market opening day.  The coffee vendors were dong a great business.  Not much available yet, some young lettuces (which I can't eat) and lots of seedlings.  Did find some of last years dried Morels and garlic bulbs.  Other than that it was a cold, wet, windy ride both ways and I'm glad to be home.   But we did have a good time and lots of coffee wandering the market.


----------



## vitauta

rain, just the way i like it--gentle fragrant misting throughout the day, with light skies and temps in the low 70s....


----------



## tinlizzie

Was 91F this late afternoon, beginning to cool down.  

A newspaper article says the moon will be big and especially bright tonight (at its perigee).  Hope everyone's clouds disappear so we'll all get to see it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, Shrek was talking about the moon tonight.  We'll be outside with the telescope, weather permitting.  Right now it's 55°F, but with the wind we are getting it feels like 40°F...I wore a heavy sweater and a hat to go pick up dinner.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & a cool 60 in SE S.D. all day.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was 90 something driving home from TN, currently 69 here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

56°F, clear, no wind...beautiful out.


----------



## Zhizara

It's so nice right now.  The mocking bird is having a ball.  The windows are open.  

I've had the a/c on several times lately  (90°s), but with at least a small breeze from the south, it's bearable.


----------



## Dawgluver

A gorgeous, sunny 74°.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 68F low of 38F. Beautiful sunny day in SE S.D.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's  around 51 and partly cloudy


----------



## kadesma

Warm with lovely soft breeze. 
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice 65°, partly sunny, very nice here along the river.


----------



## simonbaker

Same here. Beautiful day in SE S.D.  It was teasing us for awhile with some overcast clouds but it did'nt last long.


----------



## Addie

A balmy 59ºF and raining. I am not complaining. We still are way under what we need for rain. We get our water supply from the western part of the state at the Quabbin Reservoir. At the bottom there is a whole town that was flooded. The water is so low you can see the houses and even the street signs. We won't see sunshine until Friday.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's in the mid 40's with some clouds.  The sun is trying to come up.


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful day in SE S.D.  In the 70's most of the day. There's a nice cool breeze coming through the screen. It will make for great sleeping weather tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are back to 26°F this morning.  I need to get my sweater back out.


----------



## Addie

It is 59ºF. and overcast with a chilly wind blowing. My window is wide open and I don't want to close it. This place needs some fresh air. So I turned on the heat and lowered the closed blind. It helps block some of the wind coming in. That window will stay open until there is a need to turn on the AC.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's in the 50's and mostly sunny with a slight breeze.


----------



## kadesma

Pushing it's way up to very very warm should be upper 90's by Sunday
kades


----------



## Katie H

Absolutely unheard of this time of the year.....

The last two or three days have been nothing short of picture perfect.  The temps have remained in the low 70s and the humidity is practically nonexistent.  To top this loveliness off, there's been a continuous slight breeze.

Does it get any better than this?  We are totally enjoying it.  We'll be living in a blast furnace soon enough.


----------



## Dawgluver

It got to 83°, the sun has set and it's now 72 along the Mighty Mississip.


----------



## simonbaker

The past couple of days have been absolutely beautiful weather in NE & SE S.D.  Mid 70's, bright blue sky with sunshine & a slight breeze.


----------



## Dawgluver

Us too.  Absolutely gorgeous here along the river!


----------



## Zhizara

It's been really nice lately.  The temperature is cooler, back to 70s and 80s, with a decent breeze and even a day where it actually rained gently all day.  

Those 90° days last week were kind of scary to have so early.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 87F today. Pretty hot & sunny in SE S.D,


----------



## Dawgluver

81 and beautiful here along the river.


----------



## Zhizara

Still gorgeous.  Thank goodness for that - last night the power went off at 8:45 p.m., and didn't come back on until 1:05 a.m.  I'm glad the temperature was comfortable enough that I was able to sleep.


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful day.  High of 81 during the day & lows in the 60's.  Lovin it here in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There was a big yellow shiny thing out today, I was lurking in the shade.


----------



## Dawgluver

It got up to 90°, rained a bit,  stopped raining, then while we were on our walk, we got rained on again.  There was a beautiful rainbow though.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Ok. Last week it was upper 80's up to 90 even & absolutely gorgeous outside. Probably because I was stuck at work.  Now 60's, cloudy, rain off & on. I will be grateful for this rain when my blueberries come in, however at this moment I miss that beautiful sunshine


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful day in SE S.D.  80's & sunny all day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot...


----------



## Dawgluver

A wonderful 75° along Old Man River.  Cooling down now, 61 and getting dark.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 92° here along the river!  Dang!


----------



## justplainbill

Miserable humidity, dehumidifiers grinding away in the basement, lawn grass growing like topsy.  Looking forward to September.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very hot, the man next door is playing his jazz albums very loud, dogs are barking, kids are screaming, motorcycles are roaring and the ice cream truck is jingling down the block.  

I forget how quiet winter is!


----------



## Bolledeig

90F here right now. I like it! We keep it at 76F inside the house, and I'm freezing! Wish we had heated floors at least..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold and rainy.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

72 and sunny


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot!  92° and rising!


----------



## Addie

Yesterday was in the high 80's. Today the mid 60's. The sun is shining brightly. We are supposed to be having rain. Someday they will get it right.


----------



## Zhizara

Another 95° day, and more to come!


----------



## simonbaker

In the mid to high 80's today in SW Mn. & SE S.D.  In the past 2 weeks in SW Minnesota they have had 8 inches of rain, nothing to that degree here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot and parched!  Got up to mid 90’s here along the river.  We had a very brief shower, it didn't do much.


----------



## Katie H

Hot as the hinges of hell here.  The thermometer climbed to 100F today.  It's been hot, windy and dry for the last 2 months.  In that period of time we've had less than an inch of rain.  None predicted either for the near future.  Our pond (2 acres) is down 3 feet.  Not good for the farmers here.  We aren't putting in a garden this year because of the dryness.


----------



## taxlady

It dropped to 25C (77F) because of the thunder storm. Back up to 27F (80F), feels like 34C (93F)


----------



## simonbaker

A little cooler today in SE S.D.  There has been a nice breeze all day with a high of only 65F.


----------



## Dawgluver

A sunny, windy 82° here along the river.


----------



## Addie

66ºF. Overcast. Severe thunderstorm worning inwestern half of the state. I love a good thunderstorm.


----------



## taxlady

Gentle rain after the downpour that came with the thunderstorm. There's another severe thunderstorm watch in effect until 20h00.


----------



## Zhizara

It was supposedly 95° today, but it stayed comfortable enough that I didn't need to turn on the a/c like I did the last 3 days.  The sun is down far enough now that it will only get cooler.  I'm really glad I got the box fans.


----------



## justplainbill

Miserable humidity until about 4 PM, with a little breeze picking up about 6 PM.  Come July - August I can expect my eye glasses to fog up when I emerge from my air conditioned bedroom.  Looking forward to September, the end of mold, mildew, and bug season and the pleasant cooling breezes of autumn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rainstorm this morning, sunny this afternoon and then clouding up.  Nice and cool outside, if it rains, I'm going for a walk.


----------



## jusnikki

Hot, very, very hot. When I walk outside it feels as though the sun is breathing on me.


----------



## vitauta

a very apt description, nikki, for our oppressive heat here also....(wilting)


----------



## babetoo

sunny and moderate


----------



## Zhizara

Only (!) 93° today, but no breeze so a/c is on.  Yesterday was 95°, but with a little breeze all day, I didn't have to turn the a/c on at all.


----------



## simonbaker

It was real overcast late morning today. It started raining about noon & has been off & on all day since in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cool and sunny, windy earlier.  It's raining now, yay!  59°.  We really need rain.


----------



## simonbaker

waking up at 6 am to a cool 43F & overcast.  Chance of rain most of the day in SE S.D


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa.  The sky just opened up and poured for a few minutes.  It's now 66° here along the river, and the sun just came out.


----------



## babetoo

80 degrees and sunny


----------



## simonbaker

80F sunny with a cool breeze in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

It is hot!  92° and a bit of a very warm breeze here along the river.  Feels like a blast furnace!


----------



## Addie

It is later in the day and the temp is going down. It was 75ºF. earlier and now 71ºF. I have had the AC on low.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up this morning & it was a suprisingly warm 87F & muggy. It's since became overcast & cooled down to 70F with a slightly cool breeze.  There have been off/on again light rain most of the afternoon in SE S.D.


----------



## Cindercat

South of St Louis is 82* with a nice breeze and fluffy clouds just sitting still in a clear blue sky. Some of the clouds look like there's potential for a shower but not likely to storm. There must not be any wind up high because the clouds aren't moving.


----------



## Zhizara

Rainy but a comfortable temp.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was miserable yesterday, even the pool was too warm!  Today the humidity is much lower, and it's a sunny, tolerable 83° here along the river.


----------



## Addie

Right now it is 95ºF. and climing. We are expected to set a new record. No way am I going outside. I went outside at six this morning to give Son #2 something, and it was hot then. No breeze, the air was thick.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 98* out there right now. I went on a hydrangea tour at the botanical garden this morning and have been trying to rehydrate ever since. This afternoon, I've only run outside to move the sprinklers around. The birds are loving them.


----------



## MrsLMB

This about sums it up here


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> This about sums it up here


lol


----------



## simonbaker

we had that hot, hot weather on tuesday & wednesday. It finally cooled off today high 70's. low 80's.  Nice cool breeze coming in the back door now in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> This about sums it up here



Oh yeah.

Now, 65° and dark.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm a wuss...81°F and I am already too hot!


----------



## bakechef

It was 95 and humid when I went to the farmer's market yesterday, I felt bad for the vendors, it was miserable.  It's hot again today, but I have an inside job and central air at home, so I won't complain.


----------



## Katie H

Already past 90F in the shade and getting hotter.  Been dry, dry, dry for months now and windy, too.  Everything's drying up.  We've already lost 3 trees in the front yard to the drought.  I don't remember the last time Glenn cut the grass.  He's mowing the back fields right now, which normally should be a daunting task.  Instead, he's breezing through it because the growth is dried up and brittle.  No rain in the forecast for the near future.


----------



## Barbara L

Low to mid-90s F, and we are heading to an outdoor wedding. Hopefully it will cool down a little by then, but I doubt it will cool too much (although there is a possibility of a storm, which depending on when it starts could make things cooler or hotter).


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful 89° here along the river.


----------



## bakechef

Hot again today, bought some beautiful thick cut bone in pork chops to cook on the grill.  Then the sky opened up, I'm now cooking them in a skillet!


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:
			
		

> Hot again today, bought some beautiful thick cut bone in pork chops to cook on the grill.  Then the sky opened up, I'm now cooking them in a skillet!



Can you send some of that our way?  The rain, I mean.  Though a bite of pork chop would be good too.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been storming here for a couple of hours now. Went from 95* this afternoon to 75* in about half an hour. Now it's 70*. Still sprinkling and thundering a bit. The garden really needed it.


----------



## Bolledeig

We're gonna get 106 TWO days next week! Yay!


----------



## LPBeier

Raining   We got about 4 days of spring/summer-like weather and now back to rain.  I guess I should be used to it by now, but wish I didn't have to be!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here and I can hear the rumblings far off. No rain yet, but when I look at the radar screen, I see a big thunderstorm coming our way. Can't wait for the big CLAP of thunder with the loud crack. I love thunderstorms.


----------



## simonbaker

Sprinkled a little bit around noon, otherwise it's been a cool day outside, in the 70's in SE S.D.


----------



## kadesma

Windy and cool, no swimming for the little ducks today.
kades


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Can you send some of that our way?  The rain, I mean.  Though a bite of pork chop would be good too.



It rained really hard for almost 2 hours yesterday, I would love to send some your way!  First time in years that the whole state is drought free!


----------



## Zhizara

Windows open so far with a breeze.  I might have to close up and turn on the a/c later, but I'm enjoying the fresh air for now.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful morning with a nice, cool breeze.


----------



## Dawgluver

82° and cloudy.  The rain is gonna miss us again, we could sure use it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

hot again


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just heard from my son who lives by Denver and he says it is 107.7 today. It has been in the 100's for the last couple of days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

90...way too hot!  Wah!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

We got rain!  And hail!  Rain only lasted till 10:00 a.m.  

Now it's 90° here along the river.  Hot...


----------



## Kylie1969

It is pretty cold here this morning...8 degrees and overcast brrrrr, it is only 9am though, may warm up a tad


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> It is pretty cold here this morning...8 degrees and overcast brrrrr, it is only 9am though, may warm up a tad




Okay, I'm moving to Australia...Later, Mates!


----------



## Kylie1969

You will be very welcome over here too Fiona 

Your 90 degrees, that sounds hot, that is 32 degrees celsius over here!

Here where we live, 32 is not too bad...we usually have temps in the 40's 

Although, I dont even like it when it is over about 25 degrees, I dont like hot weather at all...always dread when Summer is on it's way


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> You will be very welcome over here too Fiona
> 
> Your 90 degrees, that sounds hot, that is 32 degrees celsius over here!
> 
> Here where we live, 32 is not too bad...we usually have temps in the 40's
> 
> Although, I dont even like it when it is over about 25 degrees, I dont like hot weather at all...always dread when Summer is on it's way



We have a lot in common then.  I dread summer, too!  Where about in Australia are you?  I have friends on the Gold Coast, Melbourne and Sydney.  My old boss was from Melbourne.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, I love Autumn and Winter 

I am from Adelaide 

I have lived in Melbourne and Western Australia before, but living in Adelaide


----------



## Vanilla Bean

59 F, dark and partly cloudy


----------



## Kylie1969

VB, does it rain much in Washington State?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kylie1969 said:


> VB, does it rain much in Washington State?


 During the winter months, yes.  Other than that, it's pretty normal.  I love it when it rains.  My allergies aren't so bad.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Madrid: 94 Farenheit & Dry As Death Valley*

Hot as hell ... Perhaps, I shall take my chances and go to hell ! Dry as Death Valley & the Sahara ...

No thanks, off to Adriatic, Puglia 7th July ... 

Hope your weather is alot nicer than this heat wave ... 

Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969

Vanilla Bean said:


> During the winter months, yes.  Other than that, it's pretty normal.  I love it when it rains.  My allergies aren't so bad.



VB, I too love the rain, I find it so soothing and relaxing 

Do you get allergies in Spring?


----------



## Zhizara

HOT!  Expected high today 97° and continuing until Thursday's expected high of 100°!


----------



## Addie

I was sewing, looked up and thought it was nightime. We are having a thunderstorm that keeps going in circles and coming back on us. Rain coming down in sheets. Here it comes again. This is the fourth pass this storm has been making. We don't need the rain. At least not this much.


----------



## babetoo

bright sunshine, nice right now but will go to 86 by day's end.


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful.  Sunny, blue sky, and 80 degrees.  Will probably get up to 90 later in the afternoon.  

~cj


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful, sunny 78° here along the river.  I need to stop dinking around and get outside!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposed to get up to 84° today and I have to go out...I'm going to put the A/C in the living room window today.  I can't handle this.


----------



## Kylie1969

Another hot one for you Fiona 

I dont know what we would do without air conditioning!

Today is is only going to be 15 degrees and it is currently 6.5 degrees...I have the heating on


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It just gets worse for me as I get older.  Most likely because of the several incidents of heat stroke when I was a kid.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is no good Fiona!

How does heat stroke feel? As I have a very hard time in Summer, some days I feel ever so bad...just wondering if I have had heat stroke?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> That is no good Fiona!
> 
> How does heat stroke feel? As I have a very hard time in Summer, some days I feel ever so bad...just wondering if I have had heat stroke?



I really can't describe it beyond collapsing in the heat and waking up in the hospital with IV fluids running.  It happened 4 times when I was under 12 years old.  Have never been able to handle the heat since, but it seems that I can't handle anything more than 75°F (~24C) these days.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really can't describe it beyond collapsing in the heat and waking up in the hospital with IV fluids running. It happened 4 times when I was under 12 years old. Have never been able to handle the heat since, but it seems that I can't handle anything more than 75°F (~24C) these days.


 

As crazy as it sounds you start shivering with hyperthermia and have a high fever. An oxymoron. You also become dehydrated really fast.


----------



## justplainbill

A crisp 55*F with a 5 - 10 MPH breeze.  
I had the onset of heat stroke back in 1962.  Symptoms were weakness and dizziness (similar to carbon dioxide poisoning).  Salt tablets and water pulled me back from the brink of loosing consciousness.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and about 86 degrees


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice, sunny 86° with a bit of a breeze here along the river.


----------



## Addie

I have no idea. According to the news we had some heavy rains go through here earlier, but I was totally unaware of them. I haven't looked out the window or even gone downstairs to get my mail. 

I have to keep the scooter plugged in and charging for 24 hours. So I am stuck here in my apartment until tomorrow. Gives me a chance to catch up on some housework that needs attention.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Windy, rainy, nice and cool...


----------



## simonbaker

High of 90F with a strong wind.  Tomorrow isa supposed to be 95F with no wind which makes it feel even hotter.We need rain in SE S.D.


----------



## clevy

super nice 82* pretty much 0 humidity, hotter then heck the rest of the week =(


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely sunny day here and about 15 degrees


----------



## Katie H

Well...let me see.  We haven't had any rain, with the exception of about a tenth of an inch in small increments since April, and it's been windy to boot.

Okay.  It's hot and dry and predicted to be the same for the next week or so.

Can you see I'm impatient with the weather?

It's brutally hot and dry here and we're losing patience with the current state of the weather.  At least Glenn and I don't depend on the dry fields for our living.  My heart breaks for the farmers in our region.

The next week or so is predicted to be over 100F and no precipitation, with winds.....again.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hotter than Hades here along the river,  too hot even for the pool.   97° (heat index 100+) and supposed to be worse tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Same here in SE S.D.  Extremely hot, humid & downright miserable.  Where is the rain?


----------



## Katie H

Loverly..... Just finished watching the local weather on the evening news.

Hah!  We just thought it was hot.  The next 7 days are supposed to be record-breakers.  Over 100F each day.  That's not the "feels like" temperature...it's the actual temperature.  We had a few days like that August 2010 and before that 1988 and 1966.

Again, no rain and our front and back yards are so littered with leaves that have fallen from the dry trees, it looks like autumn.  Glenn has started watering a couple of trees in the back yard for fear they will die.  One is a big redbud that is a great shade tree for a large part of the house.

This is NOT good!!!!


----------



## justplainbill

Gettin worse; humidity up, temperature up, wind down.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sorry to hear you guys are all having so much yukky heat and humidity 

Our Summers are always very hot and dry where we are..dont like Summer and I am hoping Winter lasts forever!


----------



## bakechef

Yesterday was beautiful, it barely hit 80.  Now we are looking at 4 straight days over 100!  Don't feel bad for me though, I work inside with A/C and my house stays nice and cool.  I do feel terrible for people who have to work outside or have no a/c.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:
			
		

> Yesterday was beautiful, it barely hit 80.  Now we are looking at 4 straight days over 100!  Don't feel bad for me though, I work inside with A/C and my house stays nice and cool.  I do feel terrible for people who have to work outside or have no a/c.



+1


----------



## Cheryl J

About 93 and windy.  One of my patio (potted) tomato plants broke.  :-(


----------



## Kylie1969

Aww Cheryl, isn't that awful when some of your plants stems, branches etc break due to the heavy winds...not nice at all!


----------



## Cindercat

Jeepers! ! My phone says it's 106°F outside.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 100° here, don't even want to know the heat index.  Blast furnace!

Eek!  HI of 118!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and 86. seems hotter. i have the air on and all the ceiling fans and in the sun room, a standing fan. i am very comfortable in the house.


----------



## Katie H

Two of our outside thermometers, both in heavy shade, read 100F and it's not the heat of the day.  It's been brutal today.  I watered our container veggie garden twice today and both times they were showing signs of wilting.  Some of the low ground cover is curling up and falling over.  That's new today.  Tomorrow's supposed to be hotter.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pouring with rain, cold and ever so windy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Montana is burning, Colorado is burning...anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## Dawgluver

I saw pics of Helena.  Terrible.


----------



## simonbaker

Still no rain here in SE S.D.  Hot & muggy again today.


----------



## Katie H

Still no rain and hot, hot, hot!  Setting high temp records here left and right.  It was 103F here today, with predictions for higher temperatures to come the next 6 or so days.  No rain AT ALL expected for at least another week!!!!

Many areas here are under burn bans and fireworks for our Fourth of July festivities are being cancelled/prohibited left and right due to the extreme dryness.


----------



## Somebunny

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Same here in SE S.D.  Extremely hot, humid & downright miserable.  Where is the rain?



Alas Simon.......I know where your rain is.  :-(


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold here tonight...it is only 6 degrees brrrr


----------



## vitauta

yikes!  closing in on 80 degrees at 8 am.  our forecast calls for 100+ degrees for the next four days!!!--not a weekend to look forward to....


----------



## Cindercat

It's 101° F at 10:20am. It's supposed to be at least 105°F today.  I think it will make it soon.


----------



## Mel!

Its almost like tropical weather here in Munich, Germany. It rained last night and it is also 30 C , so we have hot and humid, and if we had around 5 more degrees of heat, then it would be typical of most parts of  south east Asia, where I have been a bunch of times.


----------



## babetoo

same as yesterday, sunny and hot,


----------



## Dawgluver

We're around 100° again, and our little subdivision pool is chock full of rugrats and their friends.  They are showing no signs of leaving.


----------



## Katie H

Yep...HOT!!  In the darkest of the shade on our porch the thermometer is reading 100F.  It's miserable out.


----------



## DaveSoMD

102 degrees in the shade according to the thermometer. I'm just glad there is NO humidity!!!!  More of the same predicted for the weekend.


----------



## justplainbill

Great weather- for Kipling's mad dogs and Englishmen.


----------



## Katie H

It's 8 p.m. and it's still 95F.  We set a new record today....108F.  Not since 1942.  Holy cow!!!!!

More of the same is predicted tomorrow...except HOTTER!  UGH!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

We got back from our walk just in time, it's RAINING!!!  Yes!!!  Love the sound of thunder!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'd be out there playing in it!


----------



## Dawgluver

I would too, 'cept for the nearby and frequent lightening!  I sure hope it lasts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I would too, 'cept for the nearby and frequent lightening!  I sure hope it lasts.



Yup, I'd be out watching, maybe from the porch...


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I would too, 'cept for the nearby and frequent lightening! I sure hope it lasts.


 
I love a good loud cracking, jump out of your skin thunder storm. 

This morning it was so overcast and pouring rain. The temps were in the 60's and stayed there most of the day. As night time approached, the thermometer started to climb. So now it is in the mid 80's. We are expecting a hot weekend in the 90's. Our fireworks are shot from barges on the Charles River. They never get cancelled. 

I doubt I will be watching the Boston Pops on TV. The last time I went in town to see them was when Son #3 was about five y.o. He is now 40. The temps were in the high 90's and we were sitting in the sun for the whole day. I usually watch them on TV, but I am going to skip them this year. I think I have had my fill of the Overture of 1812. BTW, did you know that, that piece of music is not about our war of 1812, but that of Russia's. As Andy can attest, this is the craziest weekend in Boston for the year. Tourists plan their vacations around this week and workers in Boston also. This year they get a bonus. The Tall Ships as well as the concert. I feel sorry for the folks who man the sites on the Freedom Trail. I am going to my daughter's tomorrow after I run a couple of errands. I plan on sitting on the lounge and working on my embroidery. A nice cold glass of iced water at my side. Her patio is in the shade most of the day. 

Happy Weekend every one. And here's hoping and praying EVERYONE gets a deluge of rain for at least three hours.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It is a lovely sunny day here and about 15 degrees


 
Riight now Kylie, there are a lot of members here that are envious of your winter weather. They would welcome some cooler temps with a lot of rain.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> We're around 100° again, and our little subdivision pool is chock full of rugrats and their friends.  They are showing no signs of leaving.



I know what you mean.  I was in the back yard today doing yard work, while hearing my next door neighbors splashing and frolicking in their swimming pool.  It was pretty much killing me.   lol


----------



## vitauta

this is only the beginning of a major heat wave and i am reminded that brown-outs occur when it's so hot and everyone has their a/c running--my electricity is fading out every few minutes, knocking out my lights and computer momentarily....


----------



## JoAnn L.

We finally got some rain tonight, sure wish they would get some in Colorado.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> We finally got some rain tonight, sure wish they would get some in Colorado.



+1


----------



## Dawgluver

Awright!  Power went out for a few seconds, thundering and lightening like crazy, and pouring!  Wish I could share!


----------



## Addie

In spite of the celebrations and holiday coming up, everyone has the weather on their mind. RAIN, RAIN, RAIN. It is desperately needed just about everywhere except for the east coast. I think it is time for a circle of prayer between all of us. And tonight sounds like a good place to start. 

I don't care about the brown lawns, and other esthetic problems the lack of rain is causing. What I care about is now lives are being lost due to the fires in Colorado. Homes can be rebuilt. Memories can be kept in ones heart. But how do you replace a life.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Riight now Kylie, there are a lot of members here that are envious of your winter weather. They would welcome some cooler temps with a lot of rain.



I know Addie...I so wish you guys were having some lovely cool weather and some rain

It is like when it is Summer here..it really is extremely hot, it is awful 

This is why I am at my happiest in Winter


----------



## bakechef

We hit 107 here yesterday, and it is predicted to hit 107 again today, which means that it might jump a bit higher.

We went to a friend's house last night for dinner and the house never cooled below 82!  It was kind of uncomfortable.  It's a freestanding house and I guess that it was still cooling 20 degrees cooler than outside, so it was doing its job.  The house has 2 central A/C units.  Luckily we live in a townhouse, and it is very easy to heat and cool, we maintained 72 inside all day yesterday, and our system cycled on and off, most people's A/C will run constantly for days to try to keep up.


----------



## Katie H

At 8 a.m. it was already 85F.  Humidity is waaaaaay up now and we're bracing for another scorcher.  

My brother is considering using his pool to cook pasta the water is so warm.  Not even refreshing any more.  His landscape timbers are beginning to twist from being so dry.

The local NBC station crew baked cookies on the dashboard of one of their cars yesterday.


----------



## Gravy Queen

England. Summer = Rain. We're gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## vitauta

i must have slept through one helluva storm last night--the roads are green with tree leaves and lots of tree limbs along the roadsides....traffic lights at intersections are dark, and business in general seems to be at a standstill, or offering cash only goods.  it's all quite eerie for a sunny saturday morning....


----------



## Andy M.

Hot yesterday.  Hot today.  Hot tomorrow.  90+ each day.


----------



## taxlady

25C (77F) now and going up to 30C (82F). Doesn't that sound delightful? It feels like a swamp in the house.


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice, humid 92° here along the river.  Really enjoyed last night's thunderstorms and rain!


----------



## FluffyAngel

102 F. Freaking Sizzling Hot.


----------



## Cindercat

106°F in the shade. 30% chance of rain on Tuesday. The forecast was for Thursday so maybe it will get here sooner & not skip over this area.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Cindercat said:
			
		

> 106°F in the shade. 30% chance of rain on Tuesday. The forecast was for Thursday so maybe it will get here sooner & not skip over this area.



Ooh. You got 4 degrees on me. Wishing a cool breeze your way.


----------



## JSadler

Dry, dry, dry. We need some rain in a bad way. Everything is crispy, and the fires breaking out everywhere are getting more serious by the day.


----------



## luvs

humid & hot!


----------



## kadesma

HOT need I say more?  Let's swim
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a chilly 4.5 degrees here at 9.10am this morning brrrrr

Very sunny outside though which is nice to add that bit of warmth on the windows


----------



## Dawgluver

Okay, that's it.  We are all moving in with Kylie.

Hope you have some spare rooms, Kylie!  We will help, bring sheets, and cook!


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> It is a chilly 4.5 degrees here at 9.10am this morning brrrrr
> 
> Very sunny outside though which is nice to add that bit of warmth on the windows


That's 4.5 in Celsius, right?


----------



## Kylie1969

DW, I would love to have you guys here 






We would all have so much fun


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> That's 4.5 in Celsius, right?



Taxy, yes in celsius  Cold but not "that" cold


----------



## Cindercat

I feel this way lately.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cindercat said:
			
		

> I feel this way lately.



Awww!  Sweetness!!!


----------



## Claire

Hot and Humid and concerned about our friends out west.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cindercat said:


> I feel this way lately.
> 
> View attachment 14069
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14070



Aww they are lovely


----------



## Cindercat

Not even 10:30am & it's 102° in the shade!


----------



## Katie H

HOT!!



Nothing more to say.


​


----------



## vitauta

forget politics.  how can anyone living in this moment in time deny the in-your-face fact of global warming?  according to the ncdc, 1600 high temperature records have been broken this past week, including 140 all-time highs....


----------



## chopper

Last week there were four days in a row where it was 100 degrees and dry as a bone  All in the middle of the Waldo Canyon fire. Today is pleasant. It is 96 but there is a little air moving and a slight bit of humidity...and the fire is now 45 % contained!  Thank God!


----------



## Kylie1969

A chilly 6c here at 6am


----------



## simonbaker

Feels like Florida in South Dakota today. 97F & 97 % humidity.


----------



## babetoo

hot sunny


----------



## Kylie1969

Freezing...it is only 3 degrees here right now, I have the heating on and am still all rugged up


----------



## Dawgluver

Around 100°, again!  Heat index of 107.

I feel so bad for folks without a/c.


----------



## Kylie1969

DL, that is what I'll be saying when we get into our Summer


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm in the Southern California desert, and am baffled that this is one of the coolest areas in the US right now.    I don't think we've even hit triple digits yet.  It's around 97% and the humidity level is around 8%.  Feeling for you all with such high temps and humidity.    Although, once August gets here, it will be around 110 or so.  

Kylie...when we're freezing here in the US you'll be all nice and warm.    lol


----------



## simonbaker

101F & HOT in S.E. S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> Kylie...when we're freezing here in the US you'll be all nice and warm.    lol



That is so right Cheryl...I will be envying you guys soon enough


----------



## DaveSoMD

Still hot. Luckily we didn't get much damage from the storms over the weekend and we didn't loose power, just internet access for about half of Saturday.


----------



## CWS4322

Hot, but thankfully, the humidex isn't too high. Our nights are cooler without the humidity.

Ottawa (Richmond - Metcalfe), Ontario - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thunder and lightning...love it.  Smudge is in hiding.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thunder and lightning...love it.  Smudge is in hiding.


You would've enjoyed the hurricane that hit Northern MN yesterday.

Storm Knocks Out Bemidji Phones; No Travel Advised « CBS Minnesota


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It didn't last long enough...I'm just hoping it hits eastern Montana and helps out with the fires over there.  Last I saw 100K acres involved with 0% contained...it's bad.


----------



## Katie H

Woke up this morning to clouds and a balmy 82F.  Probably too much to ask for some rain.  At least we're not starting the day at 95F like the last several weeks.

Rain.  Rain.  Rain.  Hope springs eternal.


----------



## babetoo

sunny and not so hot. the fans are keeping the house cool. no a.c. yet and it is one thirty p. m.


----------



## Dawgluver

A balmy 100°+, heat index 108+.  Didn't even bother with the pool, bathwater doesn't seem very refreshing.


----------



## simonbaker

Same temp.'s here daw.  Plans to go to the pool & try to cool off today.  The AC is working overtime today.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!!!  We have a heat index of 111!!!  Worst in our area!

Hoping those who don't have a/c get to a cooling area!

Stay cool, SB!


----------



## Addie

I almost feel guilty. 77ºF. at present with the temps dropping. And we are supposed to get more rain tonight. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes!  It's all your fault, Addie!

 

Enjoy your weather!  We are all moving in with Addie.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Yes! It's all your fault, Addie!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weather! We are all moving in with Addie. Hope you don't mind.


 
I have a small empty room that I use just for storage. Most of the stuff I can toss out to make room. I will keep the bench that turns into a bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Yes!  It's all your fault, Addie!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your weather!  We are all moving in with Addie.  Hope you don't mind.



Hey DL, thought you guys were all moving over here with me


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Hey DL, thought you guys were all moving over here with me


 
I am not one to rub it in, but it is only 78ºF. today. And we had a good rainstorm this morning.


----------



## Katie H

Still in the triple digits...and that's the REAL temp not an index.  Dry, too.  The 20% predicted precipitation yesterday turned out to be 20% scattered clouds and nothing wet.

It's getting quite critical now because area wells are beginning to dry up.  A local farmer had 4 of his 5 wells go dry yesterday.  It's not a pretty picture here.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Still in the triple digits...and that's the REAL temp not an index. Dry, too. The 20% predicted precipitation yesterday turned out to be 20% scattered clouds and nothing wet.
> 
> It's getting quite critical now because area wells are beginning to dry up. A local farmer had 4 of his 5 wells go dry yesterday. It's not a pretty picture here.


 
I need to stop being a brat and start showing sympathy for those that are in a distressed area.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Hey DL, thought you guys were all moving over here with me



  We have to pool our resouces for plane fare!

95° and heading upward here along the river.


----------



## babetoo

overcast, will burn off soon but won't be as hot as it has been.


----------



## roadfix

babetoo said:


> overcast, will burn off soon but won't be as hot as it has been.



Yeah, looks like our June Gloom has returned.  It'll clear by mid-afternoon.


----------



## Cheryl J

A nice, cool and breezy 86F now.  Heavy clouds are forming and the whole town is hoping that we will get some rain.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> We have to pool our resouces for plane fare!
> 
> 95° and heading upward here along the river.



Sounds like a plan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I want rain, too...might stop the fireworks and I can get to sleep early, without cats trying to occupy the same space I'm in.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely sunny day here today...only about 14 degrees but so nice out in the sun


----------



## simonbaker

Much nicer today 79F.


----------



## Dawgluver

A sunny 97°.  The pool is full of rugrats.   Hoping we get your weather soon, SB.


----------



## babetoo

sunny, about 79


----------



## Dawgluver

Yick. 100°+ again, and the rugrats continue to hog the pool.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Over 100 again today. Looking for some relief from this heat tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

107F in SE S.D.  Miserably hot.  Relief on the way this weekend.


----------



## taxlady

It's just past 20h (8 PM). It's the great white North. It's 30C (86F) but it feels like 39C (102F). I'm melting.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely sunny day here, still pretty cool out of the sun, but glorious in the sun


----------



## LPBeier

We have now had 3 days of summer weather!  Time to take extra blankets off the bed and pull out the fans.....um it's July 6th, right?


----------



## Kylie1969

Is that rare to have where you are LP?


----------



## Claire

100-105 F here in NW IL.  For almost a week now.  Very, very rare, and very very uncomfortable.  Just two small a/c units, one upstairs in bedroom, one downstairs.  I turn the downstairs one on when I get up (early), then husband turns the bedroom one on (upstairs) after supper to make it reasonable comfortable to sleep.  It is just miserable, as nothing and no one is used to this kind of heat.  Heck, we've had summers where it barely reached the low 80s and we never put in the a/c units.  Even restaurants and other public places are having a hard time keeping up, and now places in the country who rely on propane tanks are in danger of explosions.  The area just isn't prepared for this amount of heat for this long.  Weather-wise, the past 12 mos have been very strange, not just in the US but world-wide.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yick again.  Another 100°+.  And I thought global warming was a myth....


----------



## bakechef

It's hot!  My mom is visiting from Maine, I'm afraid if I let her stay outside too long that she might melt, Mainers aren't built for this kind of weather!  Every day that she has been here, it has hit 100, her last day here, it looks like it will be in the 80s, even that is considered a scorcher for a Mainer!


----------



## Zhizara

Thunderstorm.  I hope it lasts for awhile.  I've got the windows open for some fresh air.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Yuck again. Another 100°+.* And I thought global warming was a myth..*..


 
I am afraid not. Take a look at what is happening in Greenland and the Antarctica. 

I don't know if others along the coast have noticed, but our high tides come in higher and farther in this year. A lot of homes along the coast on Cape Cod are in danger of going into the ocean. The land they are built on has been eroded due to storms coming in further.


----------



## Kylie1969

Zhizara said:


> Thunderstorm.  I hope it lasts for awhile.  I've got the windows open for some fresh air.



The thunderstorm sounds lovely Zhizara, I love thunderstorms


----------



## DaveSoMD

it hit 109 today when we were out shopping...it is still 101 but thankfully there is no humidity


----------



## Katie H

105F today.  It's almost a waste of time to post here.  Still way up in the 100s here...again.  Even the nights stay in the upper 80s, so we don't even begin the day with much of a cool down.

But, wonder of wonders, we had one tenth of an inch of rain a few minutes ago.  Kind of a mouse fart in a hurricane because we're more than 13 inches behind in rainfall this year.

It's just breaking my heart to see the state the farmers' fields are in and how low our 2-acre pond is getting.  If this keeps up, it'll be little more than a wading pool.  However, Glenn said a little while ago that he hasn't seen any dead fish yet.  That's good.  It could still happen.


----------



## MrsLMB

It was 97 today, humidity was 68% then we had a huge monster thunderstorm roll through with high winds.  Knocked down trees all over our little town.  We were without power for 5 hours ... we are the lucky ones as many are still without power.  Looking forward to next week when it will be cooler, less humid and dryer .. I don't care for these thunderstorms here .. they are fierce.


----------



## babetoo

80 something and still a bit hot at five twenty.


----------



## Cindercat

IT'S RAINING!! Yea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

94°F today...miserable hot for me.  It's supposed to be hotter tomorrow.  The Missoula Marathon is tomorrow, I'm glad I was otherwise occupied when it was time to sign up or I'd be crying.


----------



## Claire

I'd be able to believe more in global warming if during the decade I've lived here if it wasn't for the fact that we've had easily more record lows than this year's record high.

But it HAS been incredibly miserable.  Most of us do not have central a/c.  It's supposed to cool somewhat tonight and tomorrow, and we actually sat outside for awhile tonight.


----------



## simonbaker

It's been staying hot here around 100F of higher most days.  Last night about 10 pm it felt like the heat finally broke. It dropped 20 degrees to 80F. We got a little rain, just about an inch, we could still use so much more.  Most of the lawns are pretty crispy around here.


----------



## Kylie1969

SB, glad to hear you got a bit of rain 

It has been about 17 degrees here today, cloudy and quite cool


----------



## Claire

Oh, by the way, I lived in places where temps over 100 degrees were the norm in the summer.  I'm not a wimp.  But this one got to me for some reason!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Oh, by the way, I lived in places where temps over 100 degrees were the norm in the summer.  I'm not a wimp.  But this one got to me for some reason!



I am unable to handle the heat more and more as I get older.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am the same Fiona, I used to be able to handle the heat when young but since about 30, I just cant stand it...very uncomfortable


----------



## DaveSoMD

7:28 AM and it is 82 degrees. It only dropped down to 80 over night....


----------



## Merlot

Friends and family are on their 10th day with no power around here with temperatures in the 90's.  I'm just thankful I have mine.  We are expecting severe storms again tonight so the people who have gotten it back may lose it again.  

I have gotten all of my house clean, dishes and laundry done, coolers and lanterns set out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

75°F outside, 66°F inside with the AC...take a wild guess where I will be found.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Same as it was last week and last month, and the same as it will be next week and next month: high 60s/low70s during the day, mid to high 50s overnight, night and early morning low clouds, otherwise sunshine during daylight hours. This will most likely not change until after Thanksgiving.

There are 7 recognized mediterranean climtes in the world. This is one of them.


----------



## vitauta

what i wouldn't give for just one week of your enviable climate, sirloin....(ahhhh)


----------



## vitauta

ooh, it seems we're gearing up for some more t-storms--been getting them nearly every day during this heat.  some of them are scary loud and wild, but we don't get much of a cooling effect from any of them.  this month's a/c bill is gonna crush me....(ouche)


----------



## LPBeier

Today is our fourth day of summer weather (not just in a row but in total!).  It is not as hot as it is for many of you, but it is warm enough to enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver

A cool 90° here along the river.  Much better than previous days!  We may even be able to go for a walk tonight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm providing my own hot flashes today, thank goodness for ice cubes and popscicles.


----------



## simonbaker

In the 80's today, better than it has been.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am so tired of the weather people saying it is going to cool down to the mid 60's at night and it is still in the 80's.


----------



## bakechef

Midnight and 88 degrees!


----------



## Cheryl J

87F right now at almost 10PM, and a beautiful night out.  Was just sitting outside looking at the stars.


----------



## vitauta

oh my!  it's nearly noon, and a very nice, welcome temp of only 80 deg.--hallelujah!  thank you gods, thank you, thank you....


----------



## Andy M.

Picture perfect!  Clear, dry and warm.


----------



## chopper

68 degrees, and still wet from last night's downpour.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

We had a pretty good thunderstorm during the night, and man did that cool things down!  It was supposed to be in the mid-80's here today.... It's just 60, mostly cloudy and the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## Claire

Upper 80s, which is a huge relief from the previous two weeks!


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to hear all your weather had dropped a bit guys 

It is going to be 15c and showery today here today


----------



## CWS4322

We have two days of weather around 23-25C forecast (73-77)--today is really nice, there is a breeze, and the house was downright chilly when I got up this morning. The heat returns on Wednesday. No rain in the forecast--the gardens are suffering, as is the lawn. We have sunshine forecast through Friday, with temps ranging between 30-32 (~86-90). With that, we most likely will get the humidity back...it is the humidity that is the killer...


----------



## Kylie1969

I agree, humidity is the worse!

Here is Australia, we are lucky in the state we are in as we get more of a dry heat in Summer, rarely we get the humid days and I hate them


----------



## Cheryl J

109F here right now at 3:30PM - I guess that would be about 42C.  

Kylie, we are lucky here too, in that the humidity level is low.  It's only about 7%, so it doesn't feel as hot as the numbers say.  Thank goodness!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Inch and a half hail just east of us, it's zooming in fast:


...SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ADVISORY FOR WESTERN  RAVALLI...CENTRAL MISSOULA...NORTHEASTERN IDAHO AND EASTERN MINERAL  COUNTIES UNTIL 530 PM MDT/430 PM PDT/...
AT 420 PM MDT...NATIONAL  WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR WAS TRACKING A STRONG THUNDERSTORM 18  MILES WEST OF LOLO...OR 24 MILES SOUTHWEST OF MISSOULA...MOVING EAST AT  10 MPH.
WIND GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH ARE EXPECTED WITH THIS STORM AND WELL AHEAD OF THE STORM.
LOCATIONS  NEAR THE PATH OF THIS STORM  INCLUDE...MISSOULA...HAMILTON...WOODSIDE...ALBERTON...VICTOR...LOLO.. .  FLORENCE...STEVENSVILLE...FRENCHTOWN...EVARO...PINESDALE...GRANTSDALE .  ..CORVALLIS...NINEMILE...HUSON AND BELL CROSSING.
PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
IF  THREATENING WEATHER APPROACHES YOUR AREA...GO INDOORS AND STAY AWAY  FROM WINDOWS. IF YOU ARE CAUGHT OUTSIDE...MOVE TO A WELL PROTECTED AREA.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 91F today in SE S.D.   It's 75F now with a nice, light breeze.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> 109F here right now at 3:30PM - I guess that would be about 42C.
> 
> Kylie, we are lucky here too, in that the humidity level is low.  It's only about 7%, so it doesn't feel as hot as the numbers say.  Thank goodness!



That is good Cheryl, we are lucky indeed 

It is meant to get to 15c today but it has only just reached 12c, it is quite chilly


----------



## Cheryl J

111F/44C this afternoon.  Starting to drop a few degrees now, though. Forecast to be the same tomorrow. 

The west coast is now getting the heat wave that y'all in other parts of the USA and Canada have been getting. I have a friend in Indio, CA and it was 116F there today. Woah....


----------



## kadesma

It's simply HOT, HOT, HOT!!!
kades who is about to venture out to the pool
kades


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, kades....lucky you, I so wish I had a pool....I keep hearing the next door neighbors splashing in their pool and I'm about ready to go hose myself down in the backyard.  lol


----------



## Addie

PF, how close has the storm come to you? 

For the rest of you, our present temp is 75ºF and dropping. It will go down into the 60's during the evening hours. This weekend is supposed to be hot and humid. It hasn't been humid during the day at all. That is why I will venture out on my scooter to go to the store.


----------



## babetoo

HOT


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All we got was dry thunderstorms with lots of wind and lightening...now we play the waiting game to see if any fires got started.  Sometimes it takes a few days to see if anything ignites in the back country.

We are expecting more of the same tonight.  It's still 90°F right now at 8pm.


----------



## simonbaker

It is so dry here. We had a high of 90F today but it did not seem as hot as it is so dry. It's cooled off nicely tonight in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

COLD


----------



## Cheryl J

112F/44.4C


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's nice inside!


----------



## Kylie1969

It was a tad warmer today, it reached 16c


----------



## simonbaker

high of 90F today. It's clouding up now. We are hopefully going to get some rain. We really need it here in SE S.D. It's cooled off now to 80F now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Only got to 12 degrees today


----------



## simonbaker

Waking upo to 66F at 7 am.  The radio is telling me a high of 95F today.  It will be a good day to stay inside today in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Same here, except I got up at 5:30...more dry thunderstorms expected today sometime.


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Mostly cloudy*


----------



## Addie

Well, now it is our turn. It presently 90ºF. We are supposed to have a hot, muggy weekend. Time to stay inside.


----------



## LPBeier

Rain.....um no, Sun.....no, Rain.....um, Sun......


----------



## Kylie1969

Freezing here this morning brrrrrrrr


----------



## simonbaker

90F, very hot, Desperate need of rain in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

I will send some of our rain over to you SB


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> I will send some of our rain over to you SB


 Please do!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Okay, I will see what I can do


----------



## PrincessFiona60

86°F. raining like crazy!  Cats have disappeared under the furniture.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is great that you have so much rain Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was short lived and there is still one cat under the sofa.


----------



## Ratchett

It is flogging down here.  Way more than is needed. Oh well, we can't do much about the weather I guess.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's really nice out. I think I'll leave it out.


----------



## Ratchett

We are in the middle of a whopping great thunderstorm. Freezing cold, wet & miserable.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely R...I love thunderstorm and rain


----------



## simonbaker

Hot & Humid.  Doesn't seem quite as miserable today as it did yesterday.


----------



## Addie

Well, it is our turn now. Last week we had the most beautiful summer weather. Temp was in the low to mid 80's. Ocean breeze coming in every day. Now it is hot and humid out. I have to go to the store and will have to bring my Atrovent inhaler with me. I can not breath in humid weather. Fortunately, the store is only two minutes away on my scooter. 

We could use a good downpour of rain about now.


----------



## babetoo

hot and sunny. humid yesterday but that seems to be gone.


----------



## Zhizara

Mostly cloudy and cool enough to leave the windows open all day.  Right now lots of thunder, but no rain.  Nice!


----------



## Kylie1969

A bit milder this morning, it is 12 degrees c


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Hot, humid, muggy, overcast, steamy..........*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Uncle Bob said:


> *Hot, humid, muggy, overcast, steamy..........*



Sounds like here...


----------



## Addie

When I went to the store on my scooter, it was 90ºF with a nice breeze. No humidity. Not bad. Right now it is 88ºF.


----------



## Cheryl J

Very nice this afternoon.  About 95F, little to no humidity, and just a little breeze.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It it cloudy here and 65.


----------



## Cindercat

IT'S RAINING!!! It's not a little shower; it's pouring down rain. It would be good if it slowed a little so the ground has time to absorb it. But we'll take whatever we can get.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is fantastic news CC


----------



## Zhizara

i'm hoping for another day like yesterday.  The windows are still wide open, but it's only 4 a.m.


----------



## Kylie1969

Zhizara, what are you doing up at 4am?


----------



## chubbs

It's 75*f about 8am.Calling 96 full sun today.Everyone's yard is so dry you could throw a cigg down & yard would be in flames in just secs.Everytime it rains,20mins & it's gone


----------



## CWS4322

chubbs said:


> It's 75*f about 8am.Calling 96 full sun today.Everyone's yard is so dry you could throw a cigg down & yard would be in flames in just secs.Everytime it rains,20mins & it's gone


Four homes were destroyed by fire in my area over the weekend. The cause: a discarded cigarette butt tossed out a window. We're in a level 2 drought and there is a ban on open burning. Sadly 4 families lost their homes because s/one tossed a butt out (talk about a burn and run). If you are in a drought area and smoke, please use an ashtray--do not toss the butt out the window, s/one could lose their home because of your carelessness. My lawn is so dry, it sounds as if one is walking across a bowl of cornflakes (and looks about the same)! The gardens are suffering. We watered for 4 hours on Friday. The pump draws 100 gallons / hour. That's a lot of water. We're hoping our wells don't go dry. Perfecting my rain dance...


----------



## blissful

By three this afternoon it will be 97 degrees F.
I love snow.
(at least until the beginning of March)

This is like living in an oven.

I'll sing this all day long......

Oh the weather outside is frightful
							But the fire is so delightful
							And since we've no place to go
							Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

							It doesn't show signs of stopping
							And I've bought some corn for popping
							The lights are turned way down low
							Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

							When we finally kiss good night
							How I'll hate going out in the storm!
							But if you'll really hold me tight
							All the way home I'll be warm

							The fire is slowly dying
							And, my dear, we're still goodbying
							But as long as you love me so
							Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


----------



## Zhizara

Kylie1969 said:


> Zhizara, what are you doing up at 4am?




It's about par for me.  My shoulders start to hurt so I can't sleep.  I usually go back to bed for another couple of hours around 7 or 8 a.m.


----------



## Kylie1969

Zhizara said:


> It's about par for me.  My shoulders start to hurt so I can't sleep.  I usually go back to bed for another couple of hours around 7 or 8 a.m.



Good to know you go back to bed 

Have you had a shoulder injury?


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning/evening guys 

How are we all today?

I have just done my shoulder exercises and now icing 

Have to head out to the shops this morning for a few things, then a relaxing afternoon at home


----------



## chopper

RAIN!!! I'm so excited!  I didn't have to water the plants today.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds like here...


 Here too. 103 F


----------



## Zhizara

Kylie1969 said:


> Good to know you go back to bed
> 
> Have you had a shoulder injury?



Nah, old age!  I'm almost 66.  Many of my joints hurt from time to time.  When the shoulders hurt, I get up and let gravity take the pain away, then I can get more sleep.


----------



## taxlady

We're in the third heat wave of this summer. "So far this summer there have been record-setting high temperatures  across Ontario, Quebec and the Atlantic provinces coupled with some of  the lowest rainfall on record."

It rained yesterday 4.6 mm - that's .18 inches.


----------



## Addie

One of our national news report tonight stated that 65% of the country is in drought conditions. The worst since 1955. I hope everyone gets a good five inches of drenching rain.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely sunny day ehre today, even slightly on the warm side, especially in the car


----------



## taxlady

What's it like on the big rivers in the US? The Saint Lawrence River is low enough that the ships are being told to "light load".


----------



## Addie

I wonder how the Beluga whales are doing there? Could the low water affect there food supply?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I wonder how the Beluga whales are doing there? Could the low water affect there food supply?


I really don't know. But, AFAIK, the part of the river that the Belugas live in is the estuary, so they probably eat mostly salt water fish.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 8 c right now...going for a top of 13c brrrrr


----------



## taxlady

Swampy with a severe thunderstorm warning. Only expecting 1 mm of rain.


----------



## Addie

Something screwy going on. Usually it is cooler along the coast. It is in the mid 90's here along the coast. and Cooler inland. I would settle for a mini ice age right now.


----------



## Kylie1969

I love thunderstorms


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> It is 8 c right now...going for a top of 13c brrrrr


Do you have snow there?

It's 100F today with little to no breeze.


----------



## Kylie1969

Not here in Adelaide but in Sydney and Melbourne they do up in the hills at the skiing resorts


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Not here in Adelaide but in Sydney and Melbourne they do up in the hills at the skiing resorts


 
When I think of Australia, I think of Ayers Rock and the Opera House. Also the bridge in Sydney. When the new millenium came in I watched all the fireworks shows around the world. I have to say Sydney had the very best. I was in awe when it finished. Australia is on my list along with Scotland and Greece of countries I would love to visit. But my traveling days are over.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Not here in Adelaide but in Sydney and Melbourne they do up in the hills at the skiing resorts


Are you  far away from there?


----------



## Kylie1969

I have not been to the Rock yet Addie...but we are planning on making that trip in the next couple of years for sure 

Kangaroo Island here in SA is very nice too...must go there again as Steve has not been there yet


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Are you  far away from there?



No, not too far...Melbourne is a quick plane trip but an 8 hour drive for example


----------



## babetoo

beautiful day, sunshine and high seventies


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now it is 99 degrees.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has crept up slowly to 11 degrees...very chilly


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It has crept up slowly to 11 degrees...very chilly


 
Wow! A heat wave. You are in the double digits.


----------



## Kylie1969

I know, it is getting a bit much


----------



## PrincessFiona60

76°F, windy as heck and we are expecting rain and thunderstorms.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 76°F, windy as heck and we are expecting rain and thunderstorms.


If you want them, I hope you get them.

Our thunderstorm (severe thunderstorm warning) never showed up. We could use the rain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's very dry here too, we are having fires up the 'Root and now Missoula County is under a High Fire warning.  The thunderstorms are iffy, while I love them, they do have a tendency to start fires.

Missoula is the hub of 5 valleys, there are mountains all around and when it thunders it echoes back and forth forever...


----------



## Kylie1969

A cold 10 degrees here right now


----------



## JoAnn L.

102 degrees at 5:30.


----------



## Cheryl J

Prayers to all who need rain.  This country is in such a horrible drought right now.    Makes me sad.  Daughter and son-in-law were sitting on their patio last evening and could see the orange glow from fires around here, too.


----------



## simonbaker

Hot & humid here most of the day. Triple didgets all week. zthe AC doesn't work in the car & it makes it miserable. We really need rain.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chilly again...it is only 9c


----------



## Addie

We had some severe thunderstorms earlier today. Got some good rain also. Poor Teddy. My son was in the store and left him in the car. A couple of really big claps happened. When my son came out, Teddy was shaking. He climbed in my son's lap and wouldn't leave while he was driving. Then he made a stop again for just a minute or two. Got out of the car. Again, the same thing happened. So he brought him to me. As soon as he came in the door, he jumped up on my bed and crawled under the covers. I held him during the rest of the storm with him under the blanket and just kept patting and rubbing his tummy and chin. We had a few more lound cracks and rolls of the storm. It took quite a while for him to stop shaking. I am not one to pooh pooh an animal's fear. 

The storms are gone and it is now in the 70's. I am grateful for the rain. Like so many, we needed it.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm hearing some thunder.  I hope it kicks up a breeze.  I'd love to air the place out for awhile.


----------



## taxlady

Sorry to brag, but we had the most delightful weather today: 25 C (77 F) was our high and it felt like 25 C! Going down to 15 C (59 F) overnight.


----------



## blissful

It was only in the 80's FINALLY today, what a relief.
Then, there were loud noises outside, I don't know what it was.
Then I saw something outside falling, I don't remember what it's called....it looked like the stuff that comes out of the water faucets in my house when they leak. I think I once saw this happen outside the last time in MAY this year.
OH......yeah, we had a tiny bit of ....rain, yeah I think it's called rain.


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> It was only in the 80's FINALLY today, what a relief.
> Then, there were loud noises outside, I don't know what it was.
> Then I saw something outside falling, I don't remember what it's called....it looked like the stuff that comes out of the water faucets in my house when they leak. I think I once saw this happen outside the last time in MAY this year.
> OH......yeah, we had a tiny bit of ....rain, yeah I think it's called rain.


 
I hope you went out and danced in it. It is the only way to get more. The rain gods expect you to pay homage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I hope you went out and danced in it. It is the only way to get more. The rain gods expect you to pay homage.



I almost got arrested dancing in the rain....they told me next time to keep my clothes on.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I almost got arrested dancing in the rain....they told me next time to keep my clothes on.


 
 I had to stop rolling and laughing on the floor. I hit the wall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I TOLD them it was the only way to make the rain dance work!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I TOLD them it was the only way to make the rain dance work!!!


 
You should have told them it was an old Indian dance. They wouldn't dare offend an American Native.


----------



## Kylie1969

A cold 10c


----------



## simonbaker

Sweatin the big one here in SE S.D.  111F with little to no breeze.


----------



## blissful

simonbaker said:


> Sweatin the big one here in SE S.D.  111F with little to no breeze.



We had close to that Mon and Tues.........and so I feel for you, really I do. It's predicted to come our way by Monday. 
Wet down your t-shirt, sit in front of a fan, put a cold washcloth on your head, soak your feet in a kiddie pool with water from the well 40 degrees F, put a pan of icecubes in front of the fan to blow on you. Those are the things I tried.


----------



## simonbaker

Thanks for the tips!  I will try them out.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am so not looking forward to Summer


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, simonbaker.    We get that often here in the desert, but I had no idea SD got that hot.  

Nice here today, didn't even hit triple digits, but windy.  I was trying to take a little rest this afternoon and kept hearing pinecones landing on the roof.


----------



## Kylie1969

It had turned out such a lovely sunny afternoon


----------



## simonbaker

It was already 80F by 7 am.


----------



## blissful

simonbaker said:


> It was already 80F by 7 am.



Simonbaker, how did you survive the 111 degrees F?


----------



## LPBeier

It is a little cloudy and cool (9:20 am) and rained a bit last night but it is supposed to clear up by noon!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Puglia: 32 degrees Centigrade = 90 Farenheit Degrees ... dry and sunny ...

Have nice wkend. 
Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## simonbaker

blissful said:


> Simonbaker, how did you survive the 111 degrees F?


 Sweat like everyone else here.  I feel bad for most of the farmers suffering through this drought. The soybean & cornfields will not produce a good yeild this year. We will all feel it when it comes to grocery shopping.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is very chilly at 8am here...6c bit it is going to turn out really sunny, lovely day ahead


----------



## NYBrit

Had a very comfortable couple of days here in NYC after a torrid week where we hit 103 on Wednesday.  Sadly back to the heat on Monday.  July has been very unpleasantly hot for the most part.


----------



## taxlady

Lovely weather, but it is soon going to heat up again for our fourth heat wave of this summer.


----------



## Kylie1969

It was a perfect day today...not too cold and nice and sunny...it was lovely driving around out in it


----------



## simonbaker

102F & just HOT all day long. A few small towns around us are getting light showers but still no rain here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

it was 101°F here today...I couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been a lovely warm sunny day...cooling down now though as it is 4pm


----------



## Dawgluver

This is in the shade....

And it continues to creep upward.  Blech.


----------



## Kylie1969

I feel for you DL


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I feel for you DL



Thanks, sweetie.

We are scheduled for rain this weekend, though the corn and soybean fields are all pretty much shot by now.  Food prices should be interesting, as everything kinda depends on corn here.


----------



## Merlot

We have had storm after storm.  First we had the mass power outages, today a lightening storm killed 21 cows on a farm nearby.  I feel sorry for the owners.


----------



## taxlady

Merlot said:


> We have had storm after storm.  First we had the mass power outages, today a lightening storm killed 21 cows on a farm nearby.  I feel sorry for the owners.


Oh my goodness! 21 cows on one farm! Did a barn burn down?


----------



## taxlady

Our high today was 31C (88F) which felt like 39C (102F) we had thunder and a downpour earlier this evening and are having a thunderstorm now. Possibility of large hail, so I moved the car into the garage.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, how horrible!!


----------



## Merlot

taxlady said:


> Oh my goodness! 21 cows on one farm! Did a barn burn down?


 
struck by lightning, I think they were under a tree, I didnt watch the news, just saw the news headline


----------



## Kylie1969

That is so terrible


----------



## simonbaker

Sorry to hear the awful news. 

It was 100F here today. Any wind we have is so very hot.  Hoping for some relief soon. Next week we go to disney in florida, hopefully to cool off.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another lovely 100° day here along the river.  News is saying tomorrow might be the hottest day yet.  Oh joy oh rapture.


----------



## Cheryl J

Are you in the midwest, dawgluver?  Try to stay cool!  

Like simonbaker - hot and windy today, I went out to get the mail and it was like walking into a blast furnace.    Nice now though at 7:30, down to 90 and the wind died down.


----------



## Kylie1969

It Is about 14 degrees today...windy and quite chilly, but the sun is trying to shine through


----------



## Addie

Yesterday was 85ºF with a beautiful cool sea breeze. Coudn't have better weather. At night the temp drops down to the mid 60's. No complaint here.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold


----------



## Dawgluver

104°.  News said today was the hottest day yet here along the river, my thermometer said Monday was.  It's miserable!


----------



## simonbaker

Still incredibly hot here in SE S.D. High of 95F today, not quite as bad as the last few days.


----------



## Kylie1969

Only 12 c here today and so chilly


----------



## JoAnn L.

We had 102 degrees today and now we are finally getting some rain, thunder and lighting.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's raining!  Yeah!

And now it stopped.  Dang.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just had short bursts of rain too


----------



## chopper

Just got a little rain!  Just a little, but at least it is something.  I have been chasing the birds away from the new grass seed all day.  I've had to water the new seeded area three times a day all week.  Maybe today it will only be two times!


----------



## simonbaker

No rain here yet, sure hope it finds it's way to SE S.D.  The whole month of july we have only gotton one, one hundreth of an inch, it's so dry. High of 95F here today.


----------



## bakechef

I've been in maine and it has been in the 70s and low 80s, beautiful weather.  Walked outside here this afternoon and got a face full of NC in July   it was 100 with a 108 heat index.


----------



## blissful

We are not suffering too much here today. Too dry but we had a little rain.

I really feel for everyone suffering the high heats and drought.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was a refreshing 95° here earlier today.  Currently 75°, getting dark, and I am going to run outside and roll in the (very crunchy) lawn.


----------



## chopper

Ok, I didn't get much rain at all. Still had to water three times on the newly seeded areas. It is pleasant this evening. Overcast and cooler. Maybe we will get rain tonight.  I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## kadesma

Hot and muggy. So hard to cook and bake to take with us after dialysis tomorrow. But the ride will be nice, let us all pray the AC in the motor home works.
kadesma


----------



## chopper

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hot and muggy. So hard to cook and bake to take with us after dialysis tomorrow. But the ride will be nice, let us all pray the AC in the motor home works.
> kadesma



It's finally cool enough to bake cookies. I made chocolate chip. I hope you are able to do the same soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely and cool here again today...not as windy which is nice but very cloudy


----------



## chopper

Dark and 69 degrees now. Just came in from outside. Beautiful evening.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold


----------



## simonbaker

It finally seems to have cooled off somewhat this morning. It's a beautiful 65F this morning, They are talking a high of 85F today. Great day for jazz fest, a weekend long party here in town.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds great SB and better weather too


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> It finally seems to have cooled off somewhat this morning. It's a beautiful 65F this morning, They are talking a high of 85F today. Great day for jazz fest, a weekend long party here in town.


 
Is that the Newport Jazz Festival? they are bring it back.


----------



## simonbaker

No, not sure about newport. This is in SE S.D. Just a bunch of locals having a great time. There is a jazz & blues society in town that puts it on. It's a free event. Alot of good music & fun. We will have to miss it this year due to our annual reunion.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> No, not sure about newport. This is in SE S.D. Just a bunch of locals having a great time. There is a jazz & blues society in town that puts it on. It's a free event. Alot of good music & fun. We will have to miss it this year due to our annual reunion.


 
The Newport Jazz Festival takes place in R.I. It used to happen in conjunction of the America's cup races. Then the cup left America and the Jazz Festival sort of faded. They are bringing it back. All the great jazz folks used to come and play. Louis Armstrong, Al Hirt, etc. New Orleans was empty when the festival was happening. Everybody who was anybody was here for the festival.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are having a Celtic festival tomorrow...I'll be there, rain or shine!


----------



## Kylie1969

I love the sound of the Celtic Festival Fiona, I would certainly go too 

It is raining here this morning and about 10c right now at 8.30am


----------



## Dawgluver

Celtic Festival!  What fun!

86°, no humidity, and a breeze!  Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Hoot

Sweet Summer rain.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hoot - that is music to my ears.    Sounds wonderful.  Enjoy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> I love the sound of the Celtic Festival Fiona, I would certainly go too
> 
> It is raining here this morning and about 10c right now at 8.30am





Dawgluver said:


> Celtic Festival!  What fun!
> 
> 86°, no humidity, and a breeze!  Ahhhhhh.



I've talked Shrek into taking his mandolin and having fun, he also has a tenor ukelele he could take, it's small and has an amazing sound. 

It is raining right now, thunder and lightening.  Two cats under the sofa.  I don't know how they get under there, it's only 2.5 inches off the floor.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I've talked Shrek into taking his mandolin and having fun, he also has a tenor ukelele he could take, it's small and has an amazing sound.
> 
> It is raining right now, thunder and lightening.  Two cats under the sofa.  I don't know how they get under there, it's only 2.5 inches off the floor.



Poor kitties!

Do you guys dress up, like the Renaissance or Medieval festivals?  A kilt might be cool....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Poor kitties!
> 
> Do you guys dress up, like the Renaissance or Medieval festivals?  A kilt might be cool....



No dressing up so much...but definitely a Celtic Flair...if it was in the fall I could be really decked out.


----------



## Cheryl J

The festival sounds like fun, fiona.  Hope you both have a great time.  Wonderful you're getting some rain, hope the kitties recover soon!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has cleared up to a sunny afternoon here


----------



## Zhizara

Hot, gray, gloomy!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is turning into a nice sunny morning, few clouds and a bit cool, but lovely for our walk


----------



## Dawgluver

We went for a walk and got sprinkled on briefly, then nothing.  We REALLY need rain.  Temp is nice now, mid 70s.


----------



## Kylie1969

We just came back from our walk too and it was lovely, sunny, cool, but quite warm after an hour of walking


----------



## Barbara L

Hot and humid for weeks now. Short (but often powerful and dangerous) storms almost every night for the last few weeks. I hear the thunder starting now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite cool at the moment...12c


----------



## chopper

69 degrees right now. I am hoping the dark clouds will drop some rain tonight.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> 69 degrees right now. I am hoping the dark clouds will drop some rain tonight.


 
Everytime we get some rain, like yesterday and last night, I think of the rest of the country that needs it so badly and send up a quick prayer for all of you. Still praying.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty chilly again tonight


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> Everytime we get some rain, like yesterday and last night, I think of the rest of the country that needs it so badly and send up a quick prayer for all of you. Still praying.



Thanks Addie. It's always you who takes care of us!  I will thank God for your kindness.


----------



## chopper

Oh, and we only got a few drops last night so I am watering again today.


----------



## Kylie1969

10c right now


----------



## Dawgluver

97° and humid.  No good rain for a long time.


----------



## Kylie1969

The sun has come out and it is so lovely, I am heading out in the garden now


----------



## chopper

We are getting rain! Thank God (and Addie  )


----------



## chopper

I'm so happy about the rain, and then I see on tv that the Waldo Canyon burn scar is flooding and causing mud slides. Mixed feelings now, but we so need the rain at my house.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is pretty chilly here at 7am...10c


----------



## Dawgluver

A lovely 97° here along the river.  And not a drop of rain in sight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to hear you have a lovely day DL


----------



## simonbaker

High here of 100F today in SE S.D. It just started to rain lightly, sure hope it amounts to something.


----------



## Cheryl J

Heck of a windstorm last night, kept me awake and I had to clear broken branches from the yard today.  Not huge ones, but enough to know the wind meant business.    Nice out now at 9PM, thank goodness, 90 deg. and calm.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> High here of 100F today in SE S.D. It just started to rain lightly, sure hope it amounts to something.


 
So do I. Prayer going up.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> We are getting rain! Thank God (and Addie )


 
Thank you. Everytime I hear of someone needing rain, a small prayer goes up. Another couple today. Hope you get a good downpour.


----------



## CWS4322

Forecast is 33C today--with 100% humidity--possible shower around 2:00 p.m. I am NOT going to be enjoying the day--have corn, beans, peppers, chard, kale, broc., bok choy, and zucchini to harvest. It will be a miserably hot day in the garden.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is really cold here this morning


----------



## Zhizara

It's been in the 90s lately, but I found that I only have to run my a/c for about 15 minutes every few hours.  My electric bill has been down for the last couple of months.


----------



## NYBrit

Had a high of 88 today and tomorrow and through the weeknds we're going to be in the 90's.  This summer is brutal!


----------



## kadesma

chopper said:


> It's finally cool enough to bake cookies. I made chocolate chip. I hope you are able to do the same soon.


I plan to get up very early and play in the kitchen, a cake and then muffins and if time allows cookies too.. How did you  cookies turn out?
kades


----------



## CWS4322

No showers materialized yesterday. It is around 30C (~86F) with about 43% humidity. Tomorrow's forecast is 34C (~93), don't know what the humidex is supposed to be, but I imagine high since rain (yea!!!) is forecast for Sunday and temperature to be around 27C (~80F) and Monday back to about 28C (~82). We have surpassed our normal 13 days of 30 or warmer. I think we've had about 18 days or more. I know we are not out of our level 2 drought. The only positive thing about the drought is that our nights have not remained hot and sticky--this because we have not been having the thunderstorms that are part of having high temps and high humidity. We have had several nights were the temps have dipped to the high teens (low 60s). 

According to the record keepers, this summer is the same as the summer of 1936 in our area. Dustbowl years...


----------



## babetoo

weak sun and humid. bout 85


----------



## chopper

90 degrees here today and sunny. I think there is a chance for rain this afternoon. 

And...the cookies were great Kadesma. They are gone now, but enjoyed. Yesterday was hot so I made mini pies...no big hot oven needed.


----------



## Dawgluver

A sunny 98° here along the river.  Spent a couple hours in the pool with a friend, sans rugrats!


----------



## tinlizzie

It just started raining after teasing for a few hot days.

Must keep an eye on our new friend Ernesto heading for the Gulf.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 17 today...this is the last month of Winter and you can feel signs of Spring already


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It rained this afternoon. I am so utterly confused and I have no idea what to do about it. One minute I was sitting outside in the sun palying with Orange Julius, next thing I know I hear thunder and I look outside and the rain is coming down and steam is just pouring off the streets and sidewalks.


----------



## CWS4322

The forecast for tomorrow has changed--it is supposed to be 35C before the humidex. Ugh.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been quite chilly today, very overcast most of the day


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, major thunder and lightening storm just started, kinda freakin' me out - just lost satellite and the lights are flickering, better go get the candles and shut down the 'puter for the night.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hope all is well there Cheryl

We had a couple of blackouts last night, we had to get the candles out, it was an electrical fault in our suburb though

Keep safe!


----------



## Dawgluver

The sky has darkened.  There are rumblings.  Could it be?  We might get rain?  We REALLY need rain!


----------



## Kylie1969

12c this morning, quite chilly

Hoping you get some rain DL


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Kylie, it rained hard for 20 minutes.  The temp cooled from 97° down to the 70's, and now it's rising into the 80's.

Stay warm!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has just started raining here..not really heavy, but a decent amount I guess

Thanks DL, I am all rugged up and have a nice hot coffee


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad you got some rain, dawgluver....'bout time, huh?  

We had a really unexpected thunderstorm last night, lots of rain -sideways rain, rain bouncing up from the ground (sounds like the Forrest Gump movie, haha) - but it was pretty scary. Really windy, lost power all night and the folks in the neighboring town got hit pretty hard.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, that must have been some storm you had last night Cheryl...glad you are OK!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Kylie.    Can't complain about the rain, that's for sure - the whole country needs it.  Just kinda hit us unprepared for the outages and severity of the winds and all.  Hope your weather has been nice now that you're heading out of winter in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheers Cheryl 

Yes the weather is brightening up somewhat, although today it was raining a lot...we were out walking and got caught in the rain


----------



## Zhizara

I'm starting to get a little nervous about Ernesto.  It's still headed west, but it's also moving back over water so that could change.

We had about an hour of heavy rain with horrendous thunder early this afternoon.


----------



## Dawgluver

It sprinkled a bit this morning, and the temps were nice enough we were able to open the windows.  We got back from our walk in time tonight, it's doing the thunderstorm thing, and raining!

We are so dry here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's Fair week, it's raining...what else would it be doing?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> Glad you got some rain, dawgluver....'bout time, huh?
> 
> We had a really unexpected thunderstorm last night, lots of rain -sideways rain, rain bouncing up from the ground (sounds like the Forrest Gump movie, haha) - but it was pretty scary. Really windy, lost power all night and the folks in the neighboring town got hit pretty hard.



Eeks, Cheryl, just saw this!  Hope you're OK!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is quite chilly here today...bucketed down with rain nearly all day yesterday and last night


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, dawgluver...the worst is over with and things are back to normal.  These desert thunderstorms come on so quickly, and since the ground is so hard from so little rain, we often get floods when they hit. 

Your pic of the thunderheads coming in looks ominous, but beautiful.  Great shot.    What river are you nearby?  Just curious.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very chilly tonight...heaters are on


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> Thanks, dawgluver...the worst is over with and things are back to normal.  These desert thunderstorms come on so quickly, and since the ground is so hard from so little rain, we often get floods when they hit.
> 
> Your pic of the thunderheads coming in looks ominous, but beautiful.  Great shot.    What river are you nearby?  Just curious.



Thanks, Cheryl!  Glad you're back to normal!

We're along the Mississippi.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes!  Beagle and I just returned from our walk, got sprinkled on a bit, but now it's raining dogs and dogs!!

(cats already had sense enough to get out of the rain)

But it's rain, and I ain't gonna complain.


----------



## chopper

Hey Dawg,  I just have to know. Is Beagle really his name or just his "user name?"


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle is her "user name", though she answers to almost anything!


----------



## CWS4322

Rain!! Rain!!! Rain!!!! until Sunday. Doing the happy rain dance.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Rain!! Rain!!! Rain!!!! until Sunday. Doing the happy rain dance.


 
My people on the reservation in Maine do a great version of that dance.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chilly and overcast today


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> My people on the reservation in Maine do a great version of that dance.


I think folks here have been doing the rain dance "au natural" since it finally worked! We "might" get downgraded to a level 1 drought...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

miserable, great if you are a duck


----------



## Addie

9:30 a.m. and 75 already. Going to be hot and very humid. Oh Joy! And I have to go to Winthrop.


----------



## CWS4322

TATTRAT said:


> miserable, great if you are a duck


Also great if you are living in a level 2 drought area and hoping your crops produce SOMETHING.  We need at least 4 consecutive days of steady rain to get out of level 2 and back to level 1 drought conditions. I don't mind this rain (although, had I known, I wouldn't have done 3 loads of laundry and hung them on the line).


----------



## Zhizara

After a good rain this morning, it's actually nice enough to have the windows open.  I hope this trend continues.


----------



## TATTRAT

CWS4322 said:


> Also great if you are living in a level 2 drought area and hoping your crops produce SOMETHING.  We need at least 4 consecutive days of steady rain to get out of level 2 and back to level 1 drought conditions. I don't mind this rain (although, had I known, I wouldn't have done 3 loads of laundry and hung them on the line).



Good point!


----------



## roadfix

It's muy caliente here in LA.  At least tomorrow I'm taking a 90 minute drive up to 8300 ft elevation to cool off and stargaze with about a 100 other astro nerds overnight ...


----------



## Addie

Present temp is 80ºF and there is a big black cloud hanging over the build. The wind is blowing. So it looks like a summer time thunder storm is on its way.


----------



## Zhizara

My windows are still open at 3 p.m., which is usually about the hottest it will get for the day.  Maybe I could have my windows open tonight for a welcome change.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Addie

Our temp is 75ºF. Right now there are tornado warnings right on the RI Mass border. And that is right where Son #3 lives. He is about three minutes from the border. Not a good feeling. 

Our skies are black and it is very windy. The winds are expected to get stronger in the next hour.


----------



## babetoo

hot, hot, hot, at least 100 degrees. first fire of the season is doing it's thing. not close to me though.


----------



## Kylie1969

Zhizara said:


> After a good rain this morning, it's actually nice enough to have the windows open.  I hope this trend continues.



So pleased you have some fresh cooler air Z


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 16c here today and it is looking quite sunny


----------



## CWS4322

It's still raining!!!!! We are hoping that it continues, as forecast, through Sunday! We might get out of the level 2 drought...it would be nice.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, CWS!  Do hope it continues.  

It was 112F/44C today.  Gettin' pretty tired of this, can't wait till fall!


----------



## Kylie1969

Very overcast here now and looks like it wants to rain but it is just holding off


----------



## Dawgluver

Lovely day here, only got up to 80°.  Tonight it's in the 50’s along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

So happy for you DL, about time you had a nice day


----------



## Zhizara

I'm still enjoying the fresh air with windows open.  I know it can't last, but every breather helps.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

30 degrees centig = high 80s farenheit ... great beach weather ...


----------



## zfranca

Stormy weather here. I am staying away from coconuts trees.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

ZF,

sounds like a good idea. ha ha 

Margi.


----------



## chopper

It's 85 here, but feels hot to me because I just came in from another bit of mowing. Trying to relax and stop sweating before taking a shower!


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful sunny 76° here along the river.


----------



## Addie

Seventy-three degrees right now and overcast. Parts of Massachusetts got hit with some really wild weather yesterday. A lot of damage. Possibility of more to come today.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful 73F in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

90...I'm eating popsicles again.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold here this morning...it was 5c when I got up brrrrr and only 10c now at 10am


----------



## Dawgluver

Stay warm, Kylie!  Soon enough the seasons will be flipped, and you'll be wishing us to keep warm, and we'll be hoping you can keep cool!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hold on...everyone but PF will be wanting to be warm and PF will be playing in the snow!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Stay warm, Kylie!  Soon enough the seasons will be flipped, and you'll be wishing us to keep warm, and we'll be hoping you can keep cool!



Thank you DL 

Yes soon it will be Spring, that is usually lovely and warm...temps around 26 c

It is Summer that we dread with temps usually around 45 c


----------



## Zhizara

Windows still wide open, but with expected high of 92°, I doubt I can keep them open all day.


----------



## simonbaker

It is a beautifully cool morning today. We finally got some well needed rain. Unfortunately, to late for alot of farmers in the area. Lovin this 65F weather in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very chilly here at 6am...but it is going to be a fine sunny 18c today


----------



## babetoo

been cloudy and very hot. will be glad when this heat wave passes.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty cold this morning


----------



## Dawgluver

In the 60’s today, cloudy here along the river.


----------



## Zhizara

This is my third day with windows open all day and night.  It did get up into the low 90's, but the cloud cover lasted until after the hottest part of the day.  I do have a couple of fans going, a box fan blowing on my legs thru the kneehole of my desk, and a little 4" fan on my desk keeping my arms and face cool.  I haven't been cooking either, just reheating leftovers and making sandwiches.


----------



## Cheryl J

Major thunderstorm and lots of rain here.    The power keeps flickering on and off, candles are out just in case.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nothing like a good thunderstorm 

Cooling down here after a pleasant sunny day


----------



## simonbaker

Nice cool day it's around 70F in SE S.D.  We got about an inch of rain early this morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is pretty chilly here this morning 9.3c at 9am


----------



## Zhizara

I'm on day 8 of open windows weather.  The temperature started off at 80° and is now 76°, overcast and rainy.


----------



## chopper

Beautiful day. 78 degrees. Sunny!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be a warm sunny 18c here today


----------



## PrincessFiona60

94...I'm not happy!

Bought my winter jacket today...I can't wait for the snow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good news that you are starting to buy your winter gear Fiona....I will start buying some lovely spring outfits


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snow Dance outfit...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Snow Dance outfit...


 
I *love* the Mukluks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Certainly hot and smelly, though...back to the dance.  Want snow, want snow!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Great wintery items there 

It is milder here this morning, 12c


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Certainly hot and smelly, though...back to the dance. Want snow, want snow!!


 
They do keep your feet dry and warm. 

Is that dance anything like our rain dance?


----------



## Addie

I have a reversible winter coat. One side is for rainy weather. The other side looks like snow leopard fur. If I put the hood on, it comes down over my head and down to my chin. And when I wear the fur side, I look like Nanook of the North. With the mukluks I wouldn't be seen at all. But that coat is so warm. And yes, it is faux fur. I have been on the lookout for some fur mittens to match. I can throw it in the washer on gentle and air dry it in the dryer. It comes out back to its off white and soft and the spots really show up. You don't realize how dirty it is until you wash it. I swear the price tag was wrong. It cost only $60. And it fit me right off. At my height, finding a coat is almost impossible.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> They do keep your feet dry and warm.
> 
> Is that dance anything like our rain dance?



Yes, but I'm hoping the temperature drops...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My new jacket is reversible and it Purple!  Fuzzy on one side, smooth on the other.  No hood.  I have too many cute hats.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 84F & sunny. It's cooled off now with a slight breeze.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice sunny day that I got to spend inside.  We got up to 82°, just got back from our walk and now it's 63° and getting dark.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been cold, dark and raining here all day


----------



## Addie

I have noticed that our night time temps have become down in the 60's. It is too early for that to be happening. An early Fall? No Indian Summer this year? We still have the rest of August and half of September to get through before the temps start to drop. Then Indian Summer happens sometime in October.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

55°F this morning, perfect for bike riding...but no, I have to get ready for an appointment.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold again here this morning but meant to fine up to a sunny 18c


----------



## Zhizara

Gray, gloomy, overcast, BUT, the windows are still wide open.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm singing in the rain!
I'm singing in the rain!

We need it--we had to drop the foot valve in the well for the house at the farm on Sunday (have another well for the barn). The water level was below the foot valve. We've got about 4-5 more feet before the well is dry.


----------



## simonbaker

It cools down at night. It's nice to sleep with a slight cool breeze blowing through the window. Days are staying in the 80"s


----------



## Dawgluver

Windows open.  I had the "layered look" this morn, it was 49°.  Tshirt, sweatshirt, long sleeve corduroy shirt, plush jacket, knit shorts under plush pajama pants.  And socks.   Froze my buns off getting ready for work, stripping down.  Then it got to 84°  here along the river.  Temp's dropping again, 60° now.  And dark.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rained today and cooled it off a bit.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite windy and raining a lot but it is very mild now..18 degrees c


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> I'm singing in the rain!
> I'm singing in the rain!



I think that says it all CWS


----------



## simonbaker

We recieved a light rain shower around 3:30 a.m. There is a nice cool breeze now at 7 am. in SE S.D.


----------



## Zhizara

I can see blue again!  It's still up there.  76°.


----------



## chopper

We had a little rain today. The evenings are cooler now even though we are still getting up to high 80s during the day. At least I can have the windows closed at night now without roasting. That way I don't sneeze all night!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been ever so cold, windy like gale winds, raining and hailing...what a day...and it only reached 12c brrrrrrrr....Winter is going out with a bang


----------



## simonbaker

It's great sleeping weather. Nightime is 60F with a nice breeze. Reached a high of 90F in SE S.D. today.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty chilly again today..it was a wild and wintery night


----------



## chopper

Windy this morning.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's overcast and breezy, temps in the 80'sF.  I put up the storm shutters this morning in anticipation of Tropical Storm Isaac/Hurricane Isaac's arrival tomorrow.  We're due for some rough weather the next couple of days.  But the Weather Channel people are ecstatic -- finally something exciting to report!  I have a load of wash in right now and have rechecked the emergency food and water box in case the power goes off.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold, overcast and has been raining overnight


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> It's overcast and breezy, temps in the 80'sF.  I put up the storm shutters this morning in anticipation of Tropical Storm Isaac/Hurricane Isaac's arrival tomorrow.  We're due for some rough weather the next couple of days.  But the Weather Channel people are ecstatic -- finally something exciting to report!  I have a load of wash in right now and have rechecked the emergency food and water box in case the power goes off.



Fingers crossed for you Lizzie!  Head down and stay safe.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> It's overcast and breezy, temps in the 80'sF.  I put up the storm shutters this morning in anticipation of Tropical Storm Isaac/Hurricane Isaac's arrival tomorrow.  We're due for some rough weather the next couple of days.  But the Weather Channel people are ecstatic -- finally something exciting to report!  I have a load of wash in right now and have rechecked the emergency food and water box in case the power goes off.



Eeks!  Stay safe!

An overcast 93° here along the river.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> It's overcast and breezy, temps in the 80'sF. I put up the storm shutters this morning in anticipation of Tropical Storm Isaac/Hurricane Isaac's arrival tomorrow. We're due for some rough weather the next couple of days. But the Weather Channel people are ecstatic -- finally something exciting to report! I have a load of wash in right now and have rechecked the emergency food and water box in case the power goes off.


 
Glad to hear that you are one of the sensible folks. Don't go out in the middle of the storm to see what is happening. We have folks here that go out in the middle of a Nor'Easter. They go down to the water front to see the waves break over the wall. Then when the waves bring the rocks with it, they get some nasty injuries. You wouldn't believe some of the stupid things they do. Stand on the wall and try to stnad up against the big waves. They usually lose. 

Stay safe and let us know how you withstood the storm.


----------



## Siegal

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> It's overcast and breezy, temps in the 80'sF.  I put up the storm shutters this morning in anticipation of Tropical Storm Isaac/Hurricane Isaac's arrival tomorrow.  We're due for some rough weather the next couple of days.  But the Weather Channel people are ecstatic -- finally something exciting to report!  I have a load of wash in right now and have rechecked the emergency food and water box in case the power goes off.



I am in the same boat but my rental doesn't have shutters! Hope the windows are hurricane grade.....eek


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Siegal said:


> I am in the same boat but my rental doesn't have shutters! Hope the windows are hurricane grade.....eek


 

Large trash bags and duct tape...on the inside, it should keep most of the broken glass outside.  Take care!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has come out a really sunny afternoon, still cool but nice


----------



## Stella_maris

It's 17 c in here, which is about 60F, and it has been raining non-stop since last night! I'm a bit tired of it now, I actually closed the blinds because I didn't want to see it anymore.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, folks, for the kind thoughts.  No bravado here, strictly a chicken!  It's not even raining this morning, just a little breezy.  After all that preparation I did yesterday, it had better do _something_.  Guess that should be said sweetly, in case I have to eat those words later today.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have an all day rain!!!  Dark, gloomy, and pouring!  Love it!  We've had a bad drought for so long here along the mighty Mississip.


----------



## Mel!

It is much colder than it has been all August, here in Munich, Germany. Winter clothes are already appearing in the shops.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was chilly enough I had to put a throw on the bed for my nap.


----------



## Kylie1969

Bit cold here again this morning


----------



## tinlizzie

So far, so good with Tropical Storm/soon-to-be Hurricane Isaac.  We didn't get near the rain last night that was expected.  I woke up curious to see how much standing water there was, but couldn't see out of any windows because of the storm shutters.  From the back door I could see there wasn't even a flood in the back yard as I had thought there would be.

Must wish good luck to the coastal-dwelling folks from the Florida panhandle to Louisianna, where the storm is said to be headed.  Hang onto your hats up there!


----------



## Zhizara

The storm is apparently passing below us, and gradually coming apart at  least for now.  It could always regroup in the middle of the Gulf, but I  don't think so this time.

I've lived near the coast of the Gulf of Mexico for much of my life, and  don't get too scared by hurricanes.  New Orleans is more at risk, but I'm not worried at least this time.

They have experience with evacuation here, and if it was decided we  should evacuate, all I'd have to do is make a phone call to register and  I'd be taken care of.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is quite overcast and chilly here today


----------



## justplainbill

4:45AM
73*F/23*C, 100% relative humidity, wind 10 KPH from WSW, Barometer 1012.5mb / 29.9" and falling.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mild tonight but feels cool inside


----------



## Zhizara

Nothing much going on here.  The forecast is for some high winds and rain today, but no evacuation ordered.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

56°F, supposed to get to 93°F, most likely when I am out and about this afternoon.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going for a top of 21c today, going to be lovely


----------



## Addie

We had a good rain this morning. Then when it stopped the temp was 81ºF. when I went out the door. Hot and muggy. YUK! I went to see my daughter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot out, smoky and there is ash falling.  The wind is bringing the fires closer.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hope they dont get too close for comfort Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just need some heavy rain and no wind.  No one is going outside unless they have to, the air is just too thick.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cool morning, but sunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Clearer today, wind changed direction and the firefighters are starting to gain some ground.


----------



## simonbaker

Very warm in SE S.D. today. High of 101F & humid. Cools down nicely at night.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you're getting some relief, PF.

SB, I think your weather is coming for us. We were in the 90’s today, supposed to be hotter tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Clearer today, wind changed direction and the firefighters are starting to gain some ground.


 
Good to hear that, Fiona.    God bless those firefighters - my son-in-law is one and it can be hell out there.  So much going on in this country these days - holy cow - fires, floods, hurricanes, drought, earthquake swarms...

Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good news Fiona


----------



## taxlady

It's still 24C (75F) and the wind is blowing. It's not blowing hard, just energetically and the moon is full. Feels like something's up.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a bit chilly here tonight...but it is meant to be a nice 20 degrees and sunny tomorrow


----------



## tinlizzie

I've had  a houseguest for several days and haven't been keeping up.  Is Zhizara's neck of the woods in Louisianna being affected by Hurricane Isaac?  Hope she's OK.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely sunny morning here...perfect for the first day of Spring


----------



## Kylie1969

Today, it is going to be 23c...perfect sunny, warm day...Spring has certainly arrived


----------



## Addie

Our temps are in the low 7-'s. I had to make a run to the store earlier. As I turned the corner the breeze was blowing in from the ociean. I could smell the salt air.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today has been the perfect Spring day 

Sunny, warm and just lovely!!


----------



## Zhizara

Isaac was a little more vicious than I expected.  Starting Tuesday, the power went out at 6pm and wasn't restored until Saturday night at 9 pm.  99 hours without power!  It was miserable.  Hot, muggy waiting for the refrigerator food to go bad.  We did have water, and cold showers helped.

Then... once the power was restored, I found out that the cable was out, no Internet and no TV.

The TV is still not receiving a signal, but I was so grateful to find the internet is now working.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Isaac was a little more vicious than I expected. Starting Tuesday, the power went out at 6pm and wasn't restored until Saturday night at 9 pm. 99 hours without power! It was miserable. Hot, muggy waiting for the refrigerator food to go bad. We did have water, and cold showers helped.
> 
> Then... once the power was restored, I found out that the cable was out, no Internet and no TV.
> 
> The TV is still not receiving a signal, but I was so grateful to find the internet is now working.


 
All of us were worried about you. So glad to see you back here safe and sound. Did you have any water damage?


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Addie.  Miss you guys too.

The carpet in the bedroom is now water marked and not quite dried out, but no biggie.

That's it as far as I know.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely...sunny and warm, top of 26c today


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad you're OK, Zhizara!

90+ here along the river.  Hedonistically floating around the pool on my floaty thing with my Kindle in its waterproof case, minimal rugrats.  Last day of summer,


----------



## Zhizara

How luxurious, Dawg.  Enjoy!  Do you have someone to cook for you later?  Maybe some eye candy pool boy?


----------



## Dawgluver

No, DH is taking a nap, he's not bad, and I'm the cook.


----------



## Cheryl J

lol dawg.    Sure does sound good though, lounging in a pool.


----------



## Cheryl J

It looked like rain here in the desert this evening, I was sitting on the patio watching the clouds. Instead of rain, everything changed and turned into this.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow


----------



## Zhizara

Beautiful.  Windows open, blue sky with a soft white haze.  Comfortable.


----------



## CWS4322

Finally! We had quite the rain! I couldn't see the barn from the house. And it lasted for over 30 minutes--it is still raining lightly 2 hours later. We have SOOOOO needed a good soaking. It is supposed to rain off and on all week--hopefully it will help the ground water table. It is too late for the gardens and crops--our killing frost re: tender plants is only about 3 weeks away.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> It looked like rain here in the desert this evening, I was sitting on the patio watching the clouds. Instead of rain, everything changed and turned into this.


Wow, beautiful photo.


CWS4322 said:


> Finally! We had quite the rain! I couldn't see the barn from the house. And it lasted for over 30 minutes--it is still raining lightly 2 hours later. We have SOOOOO needed a good soaking. It is supposed to rain off and on all week--hopefully it will help the ground water table. It is too late for the gardens and crops--our killing frost re: tender plants is only about 3 weeks away.


It's overcast here and there is rain in the forecast. I guess we will be getting your rain. I hope it's a good drenching. It's so dry here that the weeds are dying and the creeping charlies are all wilted.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> It looked like rain here in the desert this evening, I was sitting on the patio watching the clouds. Instead of rain, everything changed and turned into this.



Gorgeous pic, Cheryl!

Hotter than blazes here, and muggy.


----------



## Kylie1969

After 2 totally fabulous, warm, sunny days in the mid 20's, today is 17, very dark and raining heaps...what a contrast...Winter is trying to come back LOL


----------



## Addie

The temps have been in the 60's all day with rain. More rain for tomorrow. It is the tail end of Isaac. Gee, thank folks. There is another storm in the tropics right now and it is supposed to kiss the outer Cape and head for the Maritime Provinces. that will keep the fishing fleet in shore.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 96F today in a hot & muggy SE S.D.  There are thunderstorm warnings about an hour west of us. It is really cooling down nicely this evening.


----------



## Kylie1969

So, so windy here...all day and now it looks like all night, it is blowing a gale


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a cool morning. It's around 60F in SE S.D.


----------



## Addie

Rain here and in the mid 70's. Darling Son #1 left the passenger side window open enough last night to soak the seat. Took me shopping this morning. My bottom is still wrinkled and soaking. (I can hear you laughing!)


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be about 17c here today


----------



## simonbaker

It was a hot 94 F in SE S.D. today. It is cooling down nicely, should be great sleeping weather.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Wow, beautiful photo.
> 
> It's overcast here and there is rain in the forecast. I guess we will be getting your rain. I hope it's a good drenching. It's so dry here that the weeds are dying and the creeping charlies are all wilted.


We got several hours of steady rain. My violets are revived and so are the creeping charlies.

Today was muggy and warmer than ideal. Kinda nice right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Our weeds revived nicely too, with a half inch of rain early this morn.  It was hot and humid again today here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Rain here and in the mid 70's. Darling Son #1 left the passenger side window open enough last night to soak the seat. Took me shopping this morning. My bottom is still wrinkled and soaking. (I can hear you laughing!)



I think is was just wet....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> We got several hours of steady rain. My violets are revived and so are the creeping charlies.
> 
> Today was muggy and warmer than ideal. Kinda nice right now.



What is a Creeping Charlie?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> What is a Creeping Charlie?



A nasty weed that will take over everything, it has an underground root system like a net, and it vines out.  Has an attractive purple flower spike.  Not a lot of weed killers work on it.  We hand yank it.  Our neighbor boy brought it over from their lawn when he mowed our lawn with their rider when we were on vacation a couple years ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> A nasty weed that will take over everything, it has an underground root system like a net, and it vines out.  Has an attractive purple flower spike.  Not a lot of weed killers work on it.  We hand yank it.  Our neighbor boy brought it over from their lawn when he mowed our lawn with their rider when we were on vacation a couple years ago.



Sounds like someone I know...


----------



## Kylie1969

Windy, but sunny and no rain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here is a link to our fire that's causing so much smoke: Sawtooth Fire | KPAX.com | Missoula, Montana


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What is a Creeping Charlie?


It's a lovely invasive weed with pretty little blue/purple flowers. I like them. They stay green when the grass is turning brown. To give you an idea of the size, those little round leaves are about an inch in diameter. These pix were taken at the end of May.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is warm here today but a bit overcast, meant to have some showers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> It's a lovely invasive weed with pretty little blue/purple flowers. I like them. They stay green when the grass is turning brown. To give you an idea of the size, those little round leaves are about an inch in diameter. These pix were taken at the end of May.



Why are weeds so pretty?  Thanks TL!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is a link to our fire that's causing so much smoke: Sawtooth Fire | KPAX.com | Missoula, Montana


 
I have heard of Sawtooth. There is a series on PBS of a woman who has a love affair with the wild mustags and that is one of the places she has mentioned. I also have read about it in books. She was following the story of Cloud, a white stallion. 

One time when my son was a paramedic, he went out west to one of the wildfires to relieve a crew for one month. He ended up staying for three. He told me that the firefighters would come in with some serious burns where a large piece of burning wood or other matter would fall on them or get under their protective clothing. He would fix them up and they would go right back to the lines. In civilian life, those burns would have required a trip to the hospital. Most of the men only required oxygen from inhaling too much smoke. And back to the lines. Good Bless Everyone of Them.


----------



## Kylie1969

It looks like it is going to be a sunny, warm day


----------



## chopper

It has been raining here since 7:30 this morning. We need it so bad!!!  It is cooler too. Didn't get up to 60 degrees today.


----------



## simonbaker

It was rain off & on again all day in SE S.D. Thank goodness we need it badly.


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to hear you are getting some much needed rain


----------



## tinlizzie

Kylie1969 said:


> Great to hear you are getting some much needed rain


 
I enjoy reading everyone's posts, but have to say that I find yours always so pleasant and nice to read.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful fall day in SE S.D. Great for a ride in the country today. All the farmers are starting their harvest, all the great outdoor smells. Nights get down to 45F great sleeping weather.


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely gorgeous here along the river too.  A nice 78°.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cats 'n dogs, thunder 'n lightning.  Nice.


----------



## Somebunny

Another fabulously sunny day!  68-70 degrees.  Breezy,  I'm surprised I don't see a flotilla of sailboats in the bay! Wish we had, had these sunny days earlier in the summer, but then September is quite often lovely her in the PNW ;-)
Shhh!  It's a secret.....it doesn't perpetually rain!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Another fabulously sunny day! 68-70 degrees. Breezy, I'm surprised I don't see a flotilla of sailboats in the bay! Wish we had, had these sunny days earlier in the summer, but then September is quite often lovely her in the PNW ;-)
> Shhh! It's a secret.....it doesn't perpetually rain!


 
My favorite time of the day in the PNW is about four o'clock in the afternoon. The sun is just starting to set and when you look at The Mountain, it changes colors right in front of you eyes. It never looks the same twice in your lifetime. And the smell of the trees after a rainfall on a summer day, the sun comes back out and warms up the pine needles. But my favortie thing about the PNW is you are driving along enjoying the scenery and marveling at it. Then you turn a corner, and it takes your breath away. The trees open up and the snow capped mountains come into view with The Mountain just hanging from the heavens.


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> I enjoy reading everyone's posts, but have to say that I find yours always so pleasant and nice to read.



Thank you Lizzie, that is lovely of you to say xx


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> My favorite time of the day in the PNW is about four o'clock in the afternoon. The sun is just starting to set and when you look at The Mountain, it changes colors right in front of you eyes. It never looks the same twice in your lifetime. And the smell of the trees after a rainfall on a summer day, the sun comes back out and warms up the pine needles. But my favortie thing about the PNW is you are driving along enjoying the scenery and marveling at it. Then you turn a corner, and it takes your breath away. The trees open up and the snow capped mountains come into view with The Mountain just hanging from the heavens.


 It's poetic how you wrote that, it's beautiful. I have never been there personally but you make me feel like it.

The high's are in the 70's throughout the day in SE S.D. The nights are very cool getting down to 35F.  My favorite time of the year is fall. All of the trees are starting to turn colors.  It's a spectacular site.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are still dealing with smoke from fires, what sun we get is orange.  It's getting harder to go outside for any length of time.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> We are still dealing with smoke from fires, what sun we get is orange.  It's getting harder to go outside for any length of time.



Real hazy here yesterday.  We were getting the smoke from Nebraska and Wyoming. Today was better.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is the most glorious sunny, warm day here...perfect Spring day..a warm 22 degrees


----------



## Zhizara

It's finally turned really nice, cooler temps and lower humidity.

Lots of residents are having huge trouble with mold and mildew, so the cooler temperatures and lower humidity will help.

I was lucky.  After the Hurricane, I found a few spots, but was able to take care of them using cleaner with bleach.

Maintenance has been extra busy, they came around last Saturday to clean the bedroom carpets, and yesterday to check and spray for mold and mildew.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is another perfect Spring day here...

It is going to be 27 degrees...lovely!


----------



## Dawgluver

It was colder in the house than it was outside!  It's currently 53° here along the river.  It's 63° inside...


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It is the most glorious sunny, warm day here...perfect Spring day..a warm 22 degrees


 
And that's your idea of a perfect spring day? Gotta luv your enthusiasm.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are still dealing with smoke from fires, what sun we get is orange. It's getting harder to go outside for any length of time.


 
Here's hoping for a real downpour of rain for all of Montana!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31 days without rain, so far.  You can see the smoke hanging on the golf course and forget looking at the mountains.  I'm having a rougher time each day and Shrek can't go outside at all.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 31 days without rain, so far. You can see the smoke hanging on the golf course and forget looking at the mountains. I'm having a rougher time each day and Shrek can't go outside at all.


 
My heart and prayers are going your way. Give Shrek a big hug from me. And take one for yourself while you are at it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Addie!  All outdoor games etc. have been postponed or they have negotiated to an away game.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Addie! All outdoor games etc. have been postponed or they have negotiated to an away game.


 
Here it is the Eastern Equine Encephalitis. All activities from dusk to dawn have been cancelled. A couple of people have already died from it.


----------



## simonbaker

Today is the first day of fall. It's a beautiful fall day in SE S.D. it froze last night, we had to cover out tomato plants.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoping for a good Montana rain too.

We have 57° outside, and 56° inside.  We might get Simonbaker's freeze tonight, and I've finally convinced DH that we need to shut windows and turn on heat sometime soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Says it's 59°F right now.  Will be braving the smoke to go hunting and gathering in a bit.  Still no prospects of rain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Amazing Australia

Tornado Of Fire Caught On Tape In Australia Fire Twister - YouTube


----------



## Zhizara

EEK!  That's scary, PF.

It's gorgeous today open windows except for an hour or so this morning when the humidity was high (it lowers the humidity inside so the mildew won't grow).

It's 3 p.m. and 79° with a humidity of 66%.

I got an indoor comfort monitor to keep an eye on the humidity.  They insist we run our a/c for a while every day to keep down the humidity.  Now I can keep an eye on it instead of depending on the weather forecast on the computer.  Any time it reaches 75% I turn on the a/c.  It works!  The humidity drops by about 10%, and after the morning dew/fog burns off, unless it's a rainy day, it stays low enough to have the windows open.


----------



## chopper

70 degrees right now and sunshine. I love this time of year.


----------



## Kylie1969

So pleased to hear that you guys are all having such nice weather now 

It is another lovely Spring day here, sunny and warm


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> So pleased to hear that you guys are all having such nice weather now
> 
> It is another lovely Spring day here, sunny and warm



Spring is so nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Chopper 

It really is lovely to see all the new growth on our trees, plants and shrubs out in the garden, all the flowers coming out...just lovely...and sun, so much sun


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Thank you Chopper
> 
> It really is lovely to see all the new growth on our trees, plants and shrubs out in the garden, all the flowers coming out...just lovely...and sun, so much sun



I love spring too, but Fall is nice here. Cooler and the trees are changing color. We are taking a weekend trip up in the mountains next weekend to Cripple Creek. It should be beautiful.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, I too love Autumn/Fall, that is one of my fave seasons, nice and cool, lovely colours everywhere 

Your trip sounds fabulous...I bet it is just lovely up there...I will look it up on Google Maps now


----------



## Kylie1969

I am on street view, I am in the town...looks like a decent size town


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Today is the first day of fall. It's a beautiful fall day in SE S.D. it froze last night, we had to cover out tomato plants.


 
I heard the warning on the news last night for the cranberry bog owners. Our first frost. Time to rush to the bogs and get them flooded.


----------



## Addie

The tree outside our building. It turns this color every fall.


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks lovely Ads...lovely colour


----------



## simonbaker

It has really cooled down this evening. It's 50F now with predictions to get down to 30F for the overnight. Time to add another thick comforter to the bed & snuggle in for the night.


----------



## Kylie1969

Luckily it is still coolish nights here even though it is warming up through the day...so we still have the Winter quilt on


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That looks lovely Ads...lovely colour



When people drive by, they always slow down so they can take in the full beauty of it.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> The tree outside our building. It turns this color every fall.



That tree is beautiful!!!  I miss the red colors. Here in Colorado there are beautiful yellows, but you don't see nearly as many trees that turn red as I did growing up in Michigan.


----------



## Addie

That tree sits right in the middle of the patio.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today it is a bit overcast and a lot cooler than it has been...but warming up again though the week


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> The tree outside our building. It turns this color every fall.


 Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today is lovely, going for 22c, so sunny


----------



## simonbaker

High of 80F today in SE S.D. It cools off nicely at night.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to 77° today here along the Mississip, following a low of 34°.  Currently 56, and dark.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today a lovely sunny day, nice and warm...tonight, it is cooling down nicely, lovely for sleeping


----------



## Kylie1969

Today is going to be 28c


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice, sunny 81° here along the river, though my thermometer says 72° in the shade.  Will go for a walk shortly.


----------



## chopper

RAIN!!!  Gotta love it!


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful day. High of 79F with a nice cool breeze. Cooling off nicely tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

So great to hear you guys are having lovely weather 

Our weather is pretty nice too


----------



## simonbaker

High of 72F today. Lows are in the 30's at night in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to 73°.   I like Simonbaker's previews, they always seem to be what we get the next day.

Quelle surprise!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> We got to 73°. I like Simonbaker's previews, they always seem to be what we get the next day.
> 
> Quelle surprise!


It's my favorite time of the year!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Less smoke today, hopefully it will be gone in the morning.  Still too warm for my comfort.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> It's my favorite time of the year!



Indeed, next to spring and summer!  Thhppppt to winter.

So glad the smoke is lessening, PF!


----------



## Kylie1969

Very warm today and this evening...it got to 28c and it is now still 24c at 7.30pm...we have board shorts on and even the fans


----------



## Dawgluver

It's cold!  38° right now here along the river, nasty and windy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45°F, breezy and I am in heaven!  And best of all the smoke is gone.


----------



## Dawgluver

Fantastic!


----------



## Kylie1969

Bit cooler today, only 18c but sunny and nice


----------



## mbasiszta

5 a.m. here and it is already 80 degrees. Nice cool breeze from the ocean, too.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a cool 28F morning in SE S.D.


----------



## chopper

Good freeze last night, freezing rain this morning, but starting to warm up now. It is 43 degrees now.


----------



## kadesma

Nice fall day. Slight breeze, cooler,but some sun.
kades


----------



## Cerise

The temp has finally come down (from 100+ to 85), while gas prices have gone way up - $4.50-$6.00 approx.  Good to open the windows, shut off the a/c & get outta Dodge.


----------



## Addie

Today it is a lovely sunny day out in the 70's expecting it to go into the 80's. I need to jump in the shower and then head out the door to go see my daughter. Yesterday she piddled around the house all day and never took one nap. she planned on making her pasta gravy today. But I have the feeling she is going to be too tired. She is pushing herself too hard and trying to heal too fast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43°F at 2:30 PM...wonderful, plan on heading out a bit and look at new sweaters...


----------



## middie

Too cold!!!! 45 degrees and cloudy. Hate it!!


----------



## chopper

43 degrees was our high today. It's dropping again. It's down to 33 right now. I love fall, but it seems to be trying to jump right over fall and go into winter.


----------



## roadfix

Regular weather for this time of the year.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a brisk, breezy 45° here along the Mississip.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely sunny and mildly warm day here today


----------



## simonbaker

High of 65F today. The nights get down to 30F. Breezey & cold in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very sunny warm day today...21c


----------



## simonbaker

High of 71F it is down to 60 F now in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had today what you had yesterday, SB.  Currently 50°, and the wind has died down.


----------



## Kylie1969

It was a lovely sunny day here again today...Spring in Oz is pretty much always sunny and warm


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> We have a brisk, breezy 45° here along the Mississip.


 
Like the Monty Python sketch where the guy is hanging upside down on the dungeon wall, wishing for the luxury of being spat at in the face instead -- I keep wishing it were 45 degrees here.  It was low 90's F yesterday with humidity in the 80%s, kinda like Panama or Louisiana.


----------



## chopper

Beautiful fall weather!  It's 44degrees now, but did get up to 65 today. Sunny and brisk. I love fall!!


----------



## Addie

Temps in low 50's, raw, cold, and overcast. Not a nice day at all. I am go to live with Kylie. She has summer coming.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another 45° windy evening, and we got some rain!  We got up to 61° today.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have actually had a cold change come through...it has only reached 12c today and has been raining most of the day, very overcast and very cold brrrrr..it is going to be like this for a couple of days and then back to warm Spring weather


----------



## Alix

Its effing snowing. Oct 10. *&^#*&%$*&%%!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Cold and wet.


----------



## babetoo

it is supposed to rain, predicting not much and not for long. we could sure use it.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is another Winter type day here...dark, cold, raining...where has Spring gone


----------



## chopper

Alix said:
			
		

> Its effing snowing. Oct 10. *&^#*&%$*&%%!!!!!!!



LOL. So I'm guessing that fall is over for you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Its effing snowing. Oct 10. *&^#*&%$*&%%!!!!!!!




On my way, I've been looking for snow...


----------



## simonbaker

The lows at night are 25F. During the day it's been staying in the 60's. Most of the trees have turned all those beautiful fall colors, my favorite time of the year in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is so chilly and bucketing down with rain brrrrrr


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not Cold Enough!!!!  I want to wear my jackets and sweaters and try out my new Wellie Liners!


----------



## Somebunny

Cold enough for DH to light the pilot light on the fireplace.  We've been socked in with fog for two days.  More of the same predicted for tomorrow and then the rains will begin ;-)


----------



## TATTRAT

Somebunny said:


> Cold enough for DH to light the pilot light on the fireplace.  We've been socked in with fog for two days.  More of the same predicted for tomorrow and then the rains will begin ;-)



And so starts the wonderful winter of the Pacific NW. I still would move back in a heartbeat, I loved it there.

Good time for stick to your rib kinda meals, hearty beverages, fires, and time with your loved ones.


----------



## Kylie1969

So cold this early evening...but by the weekend the weather is back up to 27c, nice warm Spring will be back


----------



## Zhizara

Great weather.  Lower humidity, high 60s to low 70s at night, higher 70s to low 80s in the day.


----------



## simonbaker

It was a high of 72F today.  Dipped down to 48F tonight. There is an 80% chance of rain tomorrow in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

49° and dark. We're supposed to get a lot of rain along the river tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely sunny day here


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Lovely sunny day here



Here too!  Just fall instead of spring.


----------



## kadesma

So cool DH lit the pellet stove and the electric heater in my room. I dread going to the store I'll freeze in there. Same thing with dialysis AC anyone?
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 56° and raining here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It says 51°F and raining.  It's not raining OR snowing.  But it is overcast...sweater weather!


----------



## Kylie1969

Perfect...it is going to be 27c and ever so sunny


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful sunny 72F today, they said chance of rain but I don't see a cloud in sight in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Same here..no clouds just bright blue skies


----------



## middie

Been raining all day


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Its effing snowing. Oct 10. *&^#*&%$*&%%!!!!!!!


 
Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## Addie

I have no idea what my weather is like. It is after 11 p.m. Have no desire to go outside and find out.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very warm...we have recently got back from a 30 minute walk and it was warm!


----------



## Dawgluver

60°, windy and raining.  Guess I won't be digging up the dracaenas today.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 60F today but the wind was very cold in SE S.D.  Low's tonight in the 30's.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very warm and sunny today...27 c


----------



## Dawgluver

58° and rainy all day here along the river.


----------



## simonbaker

46F cold & very, very windy all day there were a few drops of rain but did not amount to much in SE S.D.


----------



## Addie

For some strange reason I have become very content to stay in and couldn't care at all about the weather. I do have to go to Winthrop tomorrow to get my BP checked for the eye surgery. I have to do this three weeks in a row. I will gladly cooperate in order to get this surgery over with. But I have to decide if I am going to make a day of it. Do I go and *just* get my BP checked and then come home? Or do I stay for the day and visit with everyone? It is only for 2.5 hours. I think I just talked myself into staying for the day. I have a set routinie. First thing I do is go across the street and get a coffee. Then get my BP and other vitals checked. I have to do this once a month, so I may as well get it over with. Then I get to sit with everyone and chat while I do some sewing. Hope the weather is nice tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is quite mild here...it has been about 22 degrees overnight..bit too warm for my liking


----------



## Zhizara

Perfect!  Temperatures in the 70s to low 80s.  Windows wide open, nice breeze.


----------



## simonbaker

Raining off & on all day, we desperately need the rain it's a welcome sight. Could do without the wind. Gusts of 50 m.p.h. everything you can imagine has been blown out unto the streets all over town. Temp.'s are cold in the 40's. Nightime dips down to 25F in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

A brisk 43°, windy and rainy all day here along the Mississip.  And now, dark.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty warm here right now


----------



## Somebunny

Wind and torrential rain this afternoon and evening.  Yuk!  I had to go to an appointment and run some errands after work, in the "stuff", and there were plenty of people on the freeway, who were driving as if they had never seen rain before!


----------



## simonbaker

Windy here again today in SE S.D. High of 45F today tonight it's down to 34F.  the wind yesterday had reported gusts as high as 80 m.p.h. it blew 5 different semi's right off the interstate about 2 hours west of here.


----------



## Kylie1969

Warm day here today about 21c


----------



## Dawgluver

Hung around the 45-55° range today, with sprinkles/drops of rain and wind all day here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely rain for you DL...we are meant to have a few showers later this afternoon


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Windy here again today in SE S.D. High of 45F today tonight it's down to 34F. the wind yesterday had reported gusts as high as 80 m.p.h. it blew 5 different semi's right off the interstate about 2 hours west of here.


 
I think that storm is heading our way. I had the news and weather on, they mentiooned a storm with a lot of heavy winds. I wasn't paying too much attention. I am not planning on going out in the near future. I did look out the window. The streets light are out, so I couldn't see anything. All our wiring is underground, so something is up.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is cooling down nicely here 

I hope the storm isn't too bad Addie...good that you will be indoors


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It is cooling down nicely here
> 
> I hope the storm isn't too bad Addie...good that you will be indoors


 
Fortunately, the storm just went over about 500 feet north of this building. Close enough.


----------



## tinlizzie

Right now it's about 75F and a little humid.  Tomorrow morning we are due for a "cold front" to bring the overnight temps down to a comfy 65 with lots less humidity.  Very nice.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a beautiful day here in SE S.D. high of 73F & the sun is shining. The wind is still a little cool but tolerable.  Expecting another warm day tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Fortunately, the storm just went over about 500 feet north of this building. Close enough.



Yes, certainly close enough Addie


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely day here..sun is shining and it is going to be 20c


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny, but deceptively chilly.  We just got back from our walk, and it's 51° here along the river.  Looking forward to Simonbaker's 70° tomorrow, and getting some yard work done.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds like a lovely day for a walk DL...did you walk along the river there?


----------



## Dawgluver

No, just around the subdivisions.  Had to see all our doggy pals!


----------



## babetoo

foggy and chilly


----------



## chopper

Oh my gosh it was a beautiful fall day here. It got up into the 70s, and sunny. This morning my husband flew in an ultralight plane. Later we took a nice long ride on the motorcycle. We topped off the day by taking the dogs for a walk and having chicken fajitas for supper. Now...we are relaxing.


----------



## love2"Q"

Nice day... 75 and sunny... Should stay this way till early november..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40°F and dropping, should be very cold meteor watching weather in the early morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Oh my gosh it was a beautiful fall day here. It got up into the 70s, and sunny. This morning my husband flew in an ultralight plane. Later we took a nice long ride on the motorcycle. We topped off the day by taking the dogs for a walk and having chicken fajitas for supper. Now...we are relaxing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16048



That would have been great Chopper 

Sounds like a really wonderful day you both had


----------



## simonbaker

Crisp & cool fall morning in SE S.D. the sun is shining brightly, expecting a high of 73F.


----------



## chopper

Another beautiful day!  Hubby and I are going to go on a bike ride today, then I will come home and do laundry and dishes and vacuuming and...


----------



## Dawgluver

A sunny 65° here along the river.  I need to go out and pull up the dead plants.


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks like a lovely sunny warm day here


----------



## chopper

Windy!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Very warm here...29c and also a bit muggy


----------



## simonbaker

In the 60's today in SE S.D. The weather channel says it will get down to 25f tonight & plan to have a rain/snow mix in the morning. Talked with a nephew tonight who lives in Wyoming & it's snowing pretty good out there right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to 81°, windy, currently 71°.  We're supposed to get rain tomorrow and plummeting temps here along the river.


----------



## chopper

Just started raining a few minutes ago, and now it is rain and snow mixed. Temp is 36.


----------



## chopper

Temperature has dropped to 31degrees and the rain has turned completely into snow. The ground is covered. My beautiful fall weather has turned into winter weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been snowing off and on.  I'm just so glad for the cooler weather.  I can finally get comfortable.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is much nicer today...cooler but still sunny and bright


----------



## tinlizzie

chopper said:


> Temperature has dropped to 31degrees and the rain has turned completely into snow. The ground is covered. My beautiful fall weather has turned into winter weather.


 
It seems awfully early for you folks to get snowed on.  I know November is just around the corner, still......seems like an awfully short summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We didn't have a summer, really...it was unbearably hot and smoky for 2 months, now it's cool and clear.  I am happy with that and even though it didn't stick, it did snow on my birthday!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been raining overnight and it is nice and cool this morning...lovely


----------



## chopper

Dark, cold, and snowing again.


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds great Chopper...I love the cold weather


----------



## Merlot

So who is getting hit by hurricane Sandy?  We are expecting a lot of snow and power outages.  All of the trees are weak from our summer storm!  They are calling it "Frankenstorm."


----------



## Snip 13

Judging by the amount of wet washing hanging all over my house, I would say wet!
We've had thunder storms daily for over a week now. When it stops raining it's hot as can be, very strange weather!


----------



## GotGarlic

Merlot said:


> So who is getting hit by hurricane Sandy?  We are expecting a lot of snow and power outages.  All of the trees are weak from our summer storm!  They are calling it "Frankenstorm."



We're supposed to get heavy rain and high winds starting tonight through Monday. We also have coastal flood watches in effect. We have a generator (DH just tested it) and a gas stove, so we should be all right. Our neighborhood lost most of its big trees during Hurricane Isabel in 2003, but there will probably still be power outages.

I'm heading to the store for a few last-minute items (already have water, canned goods and plenty of wine ) and to fill up my car with gas, and then we'll just wait for it to blow over.


----------



## Addie

There have been only two storms in my lifetime that I consider was worth all the hype. Andrew which devasted Souther Florida and Katrina. No comment needed there.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> There have been only two storms in my lifetime that I consider was worth all the hype. Andrew which devasted Souther Florida and Katrina. No comment needed there.



I don't pay much attention to the news, since I'm married to a former Navy meteorologist. However, I have very expensive medication that needs to be refrigerated and we regularly lose power during a normal summer thunderstorm. And I was certainly happy I had filled the tub with water after Hurricane Isabel hit here, since we didn't have water service for five days. I know people who didn't have power for two weeks after that.

It doesn't have to be catastrophic to make people miserable, hungry and sick. There's nothing wrong with being prepared.


----------



## Dawgluver

Excellent points, GG.  Any storm can be devastating.  

We have a chilly 45° here along the river, deceptively sunny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's snowing off and on here and I'm loving the cold weather.  I do hope that hurricane Sandy is just a big softie and bypasses everyone.


----------



## Merlot

GotGarlic said:


> We're supposed to get heavy rain and high winds starting tonight through Monday. We also have coastal flood watches in effect. We have a generator (DH just tested it) and a gas stove, so we should be all right. Our neighborhood lost most of its big trees during Hurricane Isabel in 2003, but there will probably still be power outages.
> 
> I'm heading to the store for a few last-minute items (already have water, canned goods and plenty of wine ) and to fill up my car with gas, and then we'll just wait for it to blow over.


 
We bought a generator during the summer power outage, my car is full, we have a gas stove and a grill.  My husband went to buy water and a heater (we can plug it up with the generator!)  We cut some of the trees around our garage but there is a huge one over our house.  Hopefully it stays strong!


----------



## LPBeier

Once again it is rainy, windy and cold here.  Yes, I know this is the "Great Wet North", but one beautiful day in 10 is just not enough for my aching joints!


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> There have been only two storms in my lifetime that I consider was worth all the hype. Andrew which devasted Souther Florida and Katrina. No comment needed there.



But if the conditions are right (aka wrong) this could be the worse storm for the area in the last 100 years. I think being prepared is a good thing.


----------



## Zhizara

Sandy may not be hitting us directly, but we're definitely getting some weather from it.

It turned chilly last night (50s) and very windy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool right now at 8.15am but it is so sunny and going to be a perfect day, 23 c with blue skies


----------



## simonbaker

Brrrrr it's real cold here tonight in SE S.D. It's starting  to drizzle / sleet outside now. Just got back from taking the dog for a walk & the wind feels like it cuts right through you.


----------



## chopper

Cold again tonight. Down to 31 degrees. No more snow tonight though.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been the most spectacular day....sunny, not a cloud in the light blue sky and a warm 23c


----------



## Hoot

Here on the edge of the Great Dismal Swamp, it is mighty dreary. Hurricane off shore and southeast of us...cold front bearin' down on us from the west. Likely will rain off and on for a couple days. Some wind but so far not bad. A mite chilly. I hope we don't lose power...although we will get by even if that happens. Tricky getting a fire going outside when it's rainy and windy like this, but it can be done.


----------



## Addie

We have a light breeze going right now. The temp is in the mid 50's. Just waiting to see what Sandy is going to do.


----------



## DaveSoMD

We are at the lower edge of the projected path/cone. It is starting to drizzle outside already.  The forecast for us is heavy rain and wind starting tonight through Tuesday.  Possible 4.5 - 8" total rain fall over the next few days.  We're as prepared as we can be.


----------



## tinlizzie

All you folks in the "cone" - it would be good to hear from you via the "MIA" thread after the storm passes.  Be assured that we will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.  Hope Sandy disappoints the weather people's forecasting.


----------



## Siegal

Miami beach had some high tide this morning.... I snapped a pic after it receded some but I never saw a tide like this before. Beautiful











I've been watching it slowly evaporate and recede all morning....it's funny what can entertain you


----------



## Cerise

DaveSoMD said:


> We are at the lower edge of the projected path/cone. It is starting to drizzle outside already. The forecast for us is heavy rain and wind starting tonight through Tuesday. Possible 4.5 - 8" total rain fall over the next few days. We're as prepared as we can be.


 
Stay safe, Dave, & folks on the east coast.

Had a 3.9 earthquake this morning. Small quake, but always rattles the nerves.  Another* hot* day - about 88 degrees.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So far very wet, but it's nice soft rain, almost a light fog.  It's 5 degrees above freezing and supposed to get to 50°F.


----------



## Dawgluver

A bright and sunny 48° here along the Mississip.

Hoping for the best for those getting the nasty weather!


----------



## chopper

Beautiful fall day in Colorado. We still have traces of snow in the shady areas up by the house, but otherwise you wouldn't know we even had snow (melts fast when the sun comes out at this altitude). It's 55 degrees now scattered clouds and sunny. Not even much wind (unusual at my place). 

I am concerned for the east coasters both here on DC and my family members. Praying for the storm to change and come at us weaker than expected.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely Chopper 

Today it is going to be quite warm to hot 30 c


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cerise said:


> Stay safe, Dave, & folks on the east coast.
> 
> Had a 3.9 earthquake this morning. Small quake, but always rattles the nerves.  Another* hot* day - about 88 degrees.



Thanks.  Wow, is that related to the one earlier this morning?


----------



## simonbaker

Currently 44F in SE S.D. It's supposed to get down to 30F tonight. No rain or snow in sight at this point.


----------



## Merlot

They have changed from a winter storm warning to a blizzard and I will be right in the middle of it   I have to work tomorrow and hope to get home before it starts!  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> They have changed from a winter storm warning to a blizzard and I will be right in the middle of it   I have to work tomorrow and hope to get home before it starts!  Stay safe everyone!




Pack some groceries in the car!  Full tank of gas and a shovel!  Blankets and extra coats, hats, scarves, gloves.  A bag of cat litter in the back is good, too.  Be safe and warm.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Pack some groceries in the car!  Full tank of gas and a shovel!  Blankets and extra coats, hats, scarves, gloves.  A bag of cat litter in the back is good, too.  Be safe and warm.



+1


----------



## GotGarlic

Take care, Merlot. Hope all goes well for you.

So far, we've just had rain and wind all day. Tomorrow"s supposed to be worse, but DH's school is closed and I'm off till Tuesday. We're good for now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Merlot said:


> They have changed from a winter storm warning to a blizzard and I will be right in the middle of it   I have to work tomorrow and hope to get home before it starts!  Stay safe everyone!



Keep safe Merlot!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today has been very warm indeed....nice in here with the air con on though


----------



## Addie

To all of you who have to go out in bad weather. Please drive safely. I love all of you and would be devastated to hear that anyone of you were hurt. 

I live next to a major highway and everyday there are nuts who think it is their own private road and try to force others off it. We have been having light rain so far. And twice tonight I have heard the sirens running. I can tell the difference between the ambulance and police. One of the accidents must have been a beaut. I heard two amb., one police and fire engines. When you hear two amb. and the fire engine you know someone was hurt and it was a bad accident.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> +1


 +2


----------



## simonbaker

High of 55 F today.  The sun was shining but it was cool. The full moon looks enchanting tonight in SE S.D.  In the 30's for the overnight.

Keeping all you east coasters in silent prayer as you all weather the storm.


----------



## taxlady

Sandy is supposed to miss us and just give us a bit of rain and some wind. It's getting pretty windy out there and I can see from the walkway that there has already been some rain.

I'm sending good and protective vibes to all who are dealing with Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Got to 33c today


----------



## Hoot

We still have some lingering wind, but the rain has stopped and it looks like the sun will shine for the first time in 3-4 days. Chilly though, I might have to see about crankin' the heat up.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's a nice, cool 52F this morning.

I heard on the radio that Beckley, WV, has a foot of snow on the ground and expecting another foot.  Take care, Merlot.


----------



## Addie

There is a giant very old Weeping Willow across the street. I love to watch it in a gentle breeze. Last night Sandy took off a major branch. The Public Works folks came right away and cleaned it up. They had a chipper with them and some chain saws. Took care of it in a matter of minutes. 

Our temps are expected to go to the upper 50's. High gusts are expected. And there will be rain all day. 

Last night on TV, they showed a woman on the Winthrop Parkway, which runs along the ocean front. She had her four y.o. standing on the sea wall with high waves coming up-over the wall. She was holding onto the child's dress on the bottom. Anytime there is a storm, waves come up over that wall carrying large rocks and other sea debris. If ever there was a case of 'child endangerment', that was it. 

I received a lot of calls wanting to know how I was doing. I kept telling them that where I live we just don't get the brunt of any storm even though I am only a block from the ocean. For some reason they just don't believe me. 

If you look at a map of Massachusetts, you will see Cape Cod sticking out into the ocean. Then the coastline takes a sharp curve in to Boston. The the coastline curves out again. Boston is located in a cove like situation. We are protected by Scituate and other towns on the South of us, and by Nahant, Lynn and Winthrop on the North of us. The worst we get is broken branches. Logan Airport sticks way out into the ocean. They get hit hard every time. Here, in Eastie, we don't even have a seawall. I had two windows open all night and yesterday. Unless a storm comes in from the ocean directly into Boston Harbor, we just get the wind. The towns surrounding us get hit hard every time. 

I live in an old school building made of brick. What was the basement is now the first floor. There are little burns (hills) surrounding the first floor. When it rains, the water runs off those burns and right into the apartments. Enough water that they have to replace the whole floors in each apartment. Stupid designs. Two of those apartments are for handicap.


----------



## Snip 13

Monekeys wedding today! Wonder when the rainbow will show


----------



## Kylie1969

So hot overnight...had the air con on but set it to turn off at 2am...didnt sleep much form 2am onwards 

Going to be 30c here today


----------



## simonbaker

Very light rain early this morning. Partly cloudy all day. High of 51F & cool in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a windy but sunny day.   Currently 43°, supposed to get down to 27 tonight.  Brrrrr.


----------



## Addie

It is 51ºF. and a big thunderstorm with buckets of rain just went through. The rain was so loud I had to turn up the TV.


----------



## taxlady

We had a bit of wind and rain last night. We had a little bit of rain this morning. It went up to 21C (70F) and it's currently 19C (66F)! It's the 30th of October. Back in the '80s I would have had snow tires on my car by now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty warm again today, though not as hot as yesterday


----------



## Snip 13

28 C and very windy!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has dropped down to 21c, with a nice cool breeze


----------



## Merlot

tinlizzie said:


> It's a nice, cool 52F this morning.
> 
> I heard on the radio that Beckley, WV, has a foot of snow on the ground and expecting another foot. Take care, Merlot.


 
Well Im all safe and sound, I live right outside of Beckley.  I think we have about 22 inches but it's still snowing!  So far my power is on but we aren't safe just yet. The nursing home where I work has no power so it will be rough the rest of the week.  My water was out at 12 last night, back on now but solid brown.  I have to make it to work tomorrow so taking PF's advice and packing the car up!  Take care everyone!


----------



## GotGarlic

Merlot said:


> Well Im all safe and sound, I live right outside of Beckley.  I think we have about 22 inches but it's still snowing!  So far my power is on but we aren't safe just yet. The nursing home where I work has no power so it will be rough the rest of the week.  My water was out at 12 last night, back on now but solid brown.  I have to make it to work tomorrow so taking PF's advice and packing the car up!  Take care everyone!



Glad to hear you're safe - sorry about the water. My stepmother gave me this advice years ago when we lived in Michigan: Take a coffee can (or metal container of similar size) and put inside it a tealight and a book of matches. If you get stuck and/or run out of gas, light the candle and keep it in the coffee can. The metal will radiate heat into the car and keep it nice and warm. 

We actually had to use this method driving to Florida at Christmastime one year. Crazy storm went all the way down to Jacksonville. The streets there were icy; we tried one hotel, which had people sleeping in the lobby, so we slept in the car, with the candle burning, though I don't think DH really slept much.

Take care.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a sunny day to dry things up, 52°F right now.


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change came in, nice and cool today


----------



## DaveSoMD

It is cold.  We are sitting here giving out candy and it is cold...and I am wearing a wool sailors suit.


----------



## Cerise

DaveSoMD said:


> It is cold. We are sitting here giving out candy and it is cold...and *I am wearing a wool sailors suit*.


 

I would like to see a pic Dave. LOL

I wanted to tease up a white punk rock wig, wear white capri pants & a black v neck top, & be Theresa Caputo, The Long Island Medium. Hahahaha. But, the kids don't come here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Would love to see both, Dave and Cerise!

We have 43°, the wind's died down, and it's supposed to be in the 20’s again tonight.


----------



## Merlot

GotGarlic said:


> Glad to hear you're safe - sorry about the water. My stepmother gave me this advice years ago when we lived in Michigan: Take a coffee can (or metal container of similar size) and put inside it a tealight and a book of matches. If you get stuck and/or run out of gas, light the candle and keep it in the coffee can. The metal will radiate heat into the car and keep it nice and warm.
> 
> We actually had to use this method driving to Florida at Christmastime one year. Crazy storm went all the way down to Jacksonville. The streets there were icy; we tried one hotel, which had people sleeping in the lobby, so we slept in the car, with the candle burning, though I don't think DH really slept much.
> 
> Take care.


 
Thank you for the tip!  I'm worried about going to work tomorrow and leaving my MIl and child at home, our phone lines are down (she doesn't have a cell phone) but Im sure they will be ok for the 9 hours I'm away.  It is supposed to get icy tonight.  The kids are loving it.. no school all week.. to be a kid again!


----------



## simonbaker

Watching all that snow you are getting. Sorry to hear about your water. Hope all the residents are comfortable in these conditions too. I remember growing up in SW Minnesota, we saw alot of snow.  I've been through alot of snow storms but there's something special about being snowed in.



Today in SE S.D. it was the warmest day of the week thus far. A high of 61F & a sun shiney day. Temp.'s will dip down in the 30's for the overnight.  It's hard to believe it's daylight savings time this weekend, already it's time to set the clocks back 1 hour.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Glad to hear you're safe - sorry about the water. My stepmother gave me this advice years ago when we lived in Michigan: Take a coffee can (or metal container of similar size) and put inside it a tealight and a book of matches. If you get stuck and/or run out of gas, light the candle and keep it in the coffee can. The metal will radiate heat into the car and keep it nice and warm.
> 
> We actually had to use this method driving to Florida at Christmastime one year. Crazy storm went all the way down to Jacksonville. The streets there were icy; we tried one hotel, which had people sleeping in the lobby, so we slept in the car, with the candle burning, though I don't think DH really slept much.
> 
> Take care.



Fantastic tip, I forgot about this one.  I have coffee cans in the car with candles, waterproof matches, dryer lint (for firestarters) and the little Bic lighters.  It's getting tough to find a metal coffee can.


----------



## chopper

It was beautiful today and was about 68 degrees. Nice night for trick or treaters too.  They can go around without coats!  Usually we have rain or snow on Halloween!


----------



## Kylie1969

Sunny and 23c today


----------



## simonbaker

High of 46F today. Cool day the warm sunshine feels good too. Lows in the 30's tonight in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Pretty, sunny day, up to 56°, currently 44.  Another cold morning expected @ 27° tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite warm today but cooling down nicely tonight


----------



## simonbaker

High of 49F today in SE S.D.  Cool & sunny.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice and sunny here today, a bit warm too..28c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had lots of fog this morning, if I hadn't been running late I would have loved to walk to work.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very warm to hot right now...30c...tomorrow 36c  then 35c on Monday...bring back Spring at least please


----------



## Kylie1969

Still very hot, what is this heat wave doing here in Spring grrrrrrr


----------



## simonbaker

Raining right now. I know this as I had to walk home (12 blocks) in the rain as dh forgot to pick me up after a meeting.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Raining right now. I know this as I had to walk home (12 blocks) in the rain as dh forgot to pick me up after a meeting.



Hmmm.  Bet someone's in the doghouse now....

We had sprinkles earlier.  Currently 43° and REALLY dark here along the river.


----------



## chopper

Beautiful day today. Mid 60's!  Hubby and I took a nice motorcycle ride. We still have the motorcycle that we dated on. Hubby bought it new in 1979. We sold it to my dad at one point when the kids were little. A few years later he GAVE it back to us, and we have had it ever since. Everyone thinks that we restored this bike. Nope- it is just in really good original condition.
It really was a nice day for a ride.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been very hot here...but now it is raining, there is thunderstorms going on and the change is coming in


----------



## Snip 13

33 C today and it's Spring, don't want to know what Summer's going to feel like 

I hate heat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Raining right now. I know this as I had to walk home (12 blocks) in the rain as dh forgot to pick me up after a meeting.


 
I hope he is in hiding right now. I hate to see anyone get hurt real bad.


----------



## Kylie1969

After a wild and wooly night, it is still...and a nice cool 15c


----------



## Addie

I have the news on and guess what? We have another Nor'easter coming our way Wednesday night. It won't be as strong as Sandy, but it will have winds.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast all day but no rain, high of 38F High's in the 50's the rest of the week, lows in the 30's at night in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

37°, and very dark here along the Mississip.


----------



## Kylie1969

A lovely 20 degrees c


----------



## Addie

Today is real sunny and a bit of a chill in the air. A perfect day for voting. I went downstairs about three minutes before 7 a.m. There was a long outside waiting for them to open the doors. It has been a steady stream of voters all day long. temps are oin the 40's.


----------



## Snip 13

It was hot a heck today. Sweating so much I had to have a cold bath twice! We are going to suffer in Summer, think this may be the worst one we've seen 
I really don't like heat.


----------



## simonbaker

39 F now in SE S.D. It was real windy today, gusts of 50 mph. Had to really hang on to the wheel when driving the interstate today.


----------



## Dawgluver

43° and drizzly here along the river.  Opted for the recumbent bike/rowing machine instead of a walk, as it was too dark.  Thhhbbtt to daylight savings time.


----------



## Kylie1969

Perfect Spring day...23 c


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> 43° and drizzly here along the river. Opted for the recumbent bike/rowing machine instead of a walk, as it was too dark. Thhhbbtt to daylight savings time.


Good for you!  : )  I am missing the sunshine this time of the year too.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am missing the cold weather


----------



## Zhizara

Chilly, in the low 60s,  I've had to run the heat a couple of times so far, and the north wind keeps it too cool in here to have the windows open.  

The report for tonight is a low of 48°.


----------



## LPBeier

sunny - what doctor ordered


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice sunny day here too


----------



## Addie

We are at the beginning of a Nor'easter. Snow/rain mixed right now. But promising to turn to all snow. Just what we need. Another storm. Temps in the high 30's.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 50F, even warmer tomorrow. They are threatening snow on sunday. Had to scrape the ice off the car windows this morning before work in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

42°, it's been chilly all day here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely sunny and warm


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28°F I'm putting a coat on today!


----------



## Snip 13

Hot and very wet!!!! Got soaked yesterday and today when I fetched Caitlin from school. Darn umbrella broke too  Luckily she's got a rain coat.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day!  High of 59F. Nice & sunny in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 49°, and the sun's going down here along the river.  A nice sunny day!


----------



## chopper

Way too warm and dry for November. It was almost 70 degrees today.


----------



## Kylie1969

Perfect sunny day for mums birthday...20c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snowing off and on today.  Currently 34°F, but only because the wind has died down.  Expecting 23°F for the low tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

I love the snow...we do get it here in Oz, but not were I am

Snowed a bit in England when I was there


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Snowing off and on today. Currently 34°F, but only because the wind has died down. Expecting 23°F for the low tonight.


 
I always think of Montana, Wyoming as having very cold, snowy and windy winters. Add the Dakotas to that list also. 

I have to tell you a story. I was dating a feller from North Dakota. He got word that his father was very sick. His mother needed him to come home and help with the farm. It was located on the prarie. He asked me to go back with him. I took one look at him and told him, "If I stepped outside in the middle of winter you wouldn't find me until the spring thaw." He gave up the idea. He went back alone.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I love the snow...we do get it here in Oz, but not were I am
> 
> Snowed a bit in England when I was there


 
Have you never seen a big snowstorm? The kind where it is up to your knees? It can be fun depending on your age. Kids love it. No school, plenty of snow to play in. Adults hate it. So dang much shoveling unless you have a snowblower. But everyone loves to get out in it the next day and make snowgirls and snowmen. The next day is usually cold and very sunny. Perfect weather for  play for everyone.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hey Addie 

No, I have not seen that much snow...only covering my shoes, but not my knees


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Hey Addie
> 
> No, I have not seen that much snow...only covering my shoes, but not my knees



I've seen snow that I had to stand on tiptoe to see over. That's five foot (1.5 m) of snow.  That didn't include the drifts, that was on the flat.


----------



## Kylie1969

OMG...your kidding!

That is unreal Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> OMG...your kidding!
> 
> That is unreal Fiona



It's not unreal, it's winter...and I love it!  The 5 foot of snow has only happened a couple of times, but I've been in lots of snowfalls that are 3-4 feet deep.  It's typical for us to get at least one snowfall that is more than 0.3 m to 1 m.  If we get a good one this year, I'll be sure to post a picture.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> OMG...your kidding!
> 
> That is unreal Fiona


 
No she is not. She lives just below Canada. There are a lot of moutains and plains where she lives. Both areas get a lot of snow. Specially the plains. They get a lot of drifts that can be 10 feet high. One of the good things about a big snowstorm is that you get to meet your neighbors. If you have an elderly person that lives in your neighborhood, someone will go and shovel them out and check to make sure they are all right. If they know there is a single mother with small children, the folks in the neighborhood will do the same. Big storms bring out the best in us.

PF lives in cattle country. A lot of ranches. Mostly Black Angus cattle. The best kind. Black Angus don't do too well in the Southwest like Texas and Oklahoma. I would sell the blood of my first born to live where she lives. I love country living where you have to drive ten or more miles just to go in town to get a loaf of bread. Come to think, for that distance you bake your own. You are lucky if you get to town once a month unless you have a job there. PF lives in a city where the cattle are shipped out to feed lots or directly to slaughter houses if they are strictly range fed. Black Angus don't fare very well on corn. Their systems are more sensitive than Hereford cattle. As a result, their meat is more flavorful and more tender.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's not unreal, it's winter...and I love it! The 5 foot of snow has only happened a couple of times, but I've been in lots of snowfalls that are 3-4 feet deep. It's typical for us to get at least one snowfall that is more than 0.3 m to 1 m. If we get a good one this year, I'll be sure to post a picture.


 
Can't say that I blame you. A good snowfall is a beautiful sight.


----------



## Snip 13

Was so hot yesterday, this morning it's overcast and cold. Hubby just came home with loads of washing, hope the rain holds off till it's dry! Near by town have had hale the size of tennis balls, I'm so scared it comes our way. Hubby is borrowing my dad's car and it's not under cover. Think I'll run away if it gets damaged


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's not unreal, it's winter...and I love it!  The 5 foot of snow has only happened a couple of times, but I've been in lots of snowfalls that are 3-4 feet deep.  It's typical for us to get at least one snowfall that is more than 0.3 m to 1 m.  If we get a good one this year, I'll be sure to post a picture.



I love Winter too 

That will be great, would love to see a photo if you get a good one


----------



## Kylie1969

Today it is a lovely spring day, 26c


----------



## simonbaker

It is 46F now & cool outside. We are expecting some snow this weekend in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds good SB, do you like the snow?


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds good SB, do you like the snow?


 I like winter much better than summer. Do I like the snow?  I do not like shoveling it, moving it, scraping windows, driving in a blizzard with a "white out"  & getting frostbite.   But there is nothing more beautiful than an evening outside while it's snowing. It is wonderful how a blizzard just brings a community together in so many ways. It is fun to play in the snow watching the kids, & the kids at heart, sledding down the hills & making snowmen & snow forts with all the snowball fights.  Or, the crisp noise when you walk on new fallen snow in the moonlight. One of the best things is cross country skiing in the country around sundown. The smells are indescribable: So fresh, thin ice by the creek & to listen to the water running or when the geese take off & you can just see the ice on their wings & the beautiful sky all the orange, purple, yellow & pink sunsets over snow packed hills & praries.  So, do I like snow?  Well, maybe.


----------



## Addie

SB, you forgot; On a clear crisp winter night, full moon and looking up at the sky full of twinkling stars while walking on new fallen snow. Winter can be truly a Winter Wonderland. 

So I have an idea folks. For those of us that live in the north or in the mountains where we get snow, lets take some pictures this year for our snowless members and call it "Winter Wonderland." Take pictures of all the wonderful things SB mentions in her eloquent post. Every season has its own beauty, but there is something so awe inspiring about winter right after a large snowfall. It makes you want to have a big mug of hot chocolate with a big spoonful of Marshmallow Fluff on top.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> SB, you forgot; On a clear crisp winter night, full moon and looking up at the sky full of twinkling stars while walking on new fallen snow. Winter can be truly a Winter Wonderland.
> 
> So I have an idea folks. For those of us that live in the north or in the mountains where we get snow, lets take some pictures this year for our snowless members and call it "Winter Wonderland." Take pictures of all the wonderful things SB mentions in her eloquent post. Every season has its own beauty, but there is something so awe inspiring about winter right after a large snowfall. It makes you want to have a big mug of hot chocolate with a big spoonful of Marshmallow Fluff on top.


 Thank you addie, well said!  That is a great idea about the pictures too.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> I like winter much better than summer. Do I like the snow?  I do not like shoveling it, moving it, scraping windows, driving in a blizzard with a "white out"  & getting frostbite.   But there is nothing more beautiful than an evening outside while it's snowing. It is wonderful how a blizzard just brings a community together in so many ways. It is fun to play in the snow watching the kids, & the kids at heart, sledding down the hills & making snowmen & snow forts with all the snowball fights.  Or, the crisp noise when you walk on new fallen snow in the moonlight. One of the best things is cross country skiing in the country around sundown. The smells are indescribable: So fresh, thin ice by the creek & to listen to the water running or when the geese take off & you can just see the ice on their wings & the beautiful sky all the orange, purple, yellow & pink sunsets over snow packed hills & praries.  So, do I like snow?  Well, maybe.



Yes, the look of snow, the fun you can have in it all sound great...but the first things you mentioned sound like a real hassle


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is now 23°F...supposed to get to 16°F.  I plan on walking in the morning.  Wishing for snow, not just cold.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is now 23°F...supposed to get to 16°F. I plan on walking in the morning. Wishing for snow, not just cold.


 
And if you do get snow, don't forget to take pics for our members that have never seen it and how beautiful it can be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The camera is ready for pumpkin pics or snow, whichever comes first.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds good to me


----------



## chopper

40 degrees right now in Alamosa, Co. High today is going to be 41. Snow in the forecast.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 58°, supposed to get to 70's today here along the river.  We opened all the windows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are expecting a high of 26°F we still haven't gotten any snow to speak of, the ground is still too warm for it to stick.


----------



## simonbaker

It's cooled off from yesterday. It's 45F now & damp feeling. It is a real foggy/hazy day. It's noon now. We will be driving north in about an hour & they say it's raining there, they say they are expecting 28F 2 hours north of us. Not looking forward to driving in the freezing rain.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 35c here today, already 26c


----------



## Somebunny

45F here, but it's a lovely sunny fall day.  The 5th in a row!  Should go out for a walk. ;-)


----------



## Kylie1969

A nice walk on your birthday SB


----------



## luvs

*weather*

wow, the weather is beautiful~


----------



## simonbaker

Brrrrr very cold in SE South Dakota today. High of 28F it's 20F now. We saw a few snow flurries this morning but it did not amount to anything.


----------



## luvs

i've taken my wool coats from the living room closet. it's wintery.


----------



## Zhizara

Gorgeous day, back in the mid 70s!  Love it!


----------



## Dawgluver

We started out at 63° early this morn, it rained and now the temp has dropped to 34.  Supposed to get colder tonight.


----------



## chopper

Cold and dark!


----------



## vitauta

and along the river....?


----------



## Kylie1969

It has cooled down a bit which is nice


----------



## luvs

pleasant~ the calm before the snow. sure miss the snow~


----------



## Steve Kroll

It is currently 19° F. Cooooooold....


----------



## Kylie1969

Only 12c right now...lovely...getting to a high of 25c today


----------



## chopper

The sun just went down and it is 33 degrees. not much wind. Really quiet and brisk outside.


----------



## love2"Q"

75 today.. 45 this time tomorrow.. i need to move to florida..


----------



## Dawgluver

31° now, the wind's died down.  This morning was bitterly cold here along the river.  How did we go from shorts on Saturday to below freezing today?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooling down nicely this evening


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> 31° now, the wind's died down. This morning was bitterly cold here along the river. How did we go from shorts on Saturday to below freezing today?


 
Dawg, what river do you live near?


----------



## Addie

During the night it was 60ºF. Now it is climbing. What the heck is going on with this crazy weather? We should be getting out our shovels, not shorts.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite warm today, 28c


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Quite warm today, 28c


 
28C here too with a 60% chance for rain later.


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip, we seem to have a lot of similar weather dont we


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Snip, we seem to have a lot of similar weather dont we


 
It is kinda of weird, I've been reading your weather updates and we've had almost identical weather in the past few weeks!


----------



## Kylie1969

We have the same food near enough, the same weather, it is weird, 2 completely different parts of the world


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> We have the same food near enough, the same weather, it is weird, 2 completely different parts of the world


 
Most South Africans who immigrate want to go to Australia because it's like home. We love beach, surf and BBQ's (we call it a braai). Australia is the only other country in the world that is similar to SA.


----------



## Sasroc

_Its a gorgeous sunny 30c here right now. Now if only the wind would go away. 

The ocean from my dining windows looks very choppy but a lovely bluey/green colour.

 Roll on Summer!_


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> Most South Africans who immigrate want to go to Australia because it's like home. We love beach, surf and BBQ's (we call it a braai). Australia is the only other country in the world that is similar to SA.



Same as us Aussie's Snip...love the beach, love our barbies and love the surf


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28°F, cloudy...still no snow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely sunny and warm day here...24c, just the perfect spring day with birds chirping away in the garden


----------



## Dawgluver

35° here along the mighty Mississippi, down from 53.  Very dark.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, that is 1.6c...how cold brrrrrrrrrr 

Is it windy too DL?


----------



## Dawgluver

Really not bad, Kylie, no wind, and a lovely starry sky.  Winter hasn't hit us yet!


----------



## Kylie1969

The starry night sounds nice DL 

How cold do your winters get, as I thought 1.6 was pretty cold


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> 35° here along the mighty Mississippi, down from 53. Very dark.


 
I thought that might be where you were from. That is the only "the river" worth mentioning. Thanks.


----------



## Kylie1969

Whats the weather like in Boston now Ads?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Whats the weather like in Boston now Ads?


 
It is 39ºF. It will be a sunny day tomorrow with the temps pretty much staying in the low 40's. We are getting more and more of our winter weather coming in. I live a block from the Atlantic and we get a wind off the watere all the time. So it makes it seem colder than it actually is.


----------



## Kylie1969

At least you are still getting some sun Ads


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I thought that might be where you were from. That is the only "the river" worth mentioning. Thanks.



Hey, I'm kinda partial to my rivers...

It's 29°F...Cloudy, so it shouldn't get much colder tonight.


----------



## Snip 13

It's 30C here, hot hot hot


----------



## Max Sutton

*Rainy weather*

It's raining and windy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Where are you located Max?


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a perfect Spring morning here...sunny and warming up nicely...heading for 24c today


----------



## chopper

Beautiful afternoon. 60 degrees!  Can't believe it's November in Colorado. We could use some snow. Everything is so dry.


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice 52° here along the river.  Just got back from our walk.


----------



## chopper

Hi Dawg. Following me again I see. Lol


----------



## Kylie1969

We are heading out soon, want to be outside in this glorious weather


----------



## simonbaker

High of 56F today. It's 50F now & the temp.'s continue to drop. Expecting 30F tonight in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Sasroc

_A nice overcast cool 25c here today. Just how I like it._


----------



## Kylie1969

Sunny as....blue skies, not a cloud to be seen, I love this Spring weather


----------



## Kylie1969

Today is going to be quite hot...31c and tomorrow is 36c 

It is a nice cool 16c right now, with a lovely cool breeze, so I have everything open till it warms up


----------



## chopper

Kylie, it feels like spring here in colorado today. 57 degrees and not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful 56F in SE S.D. now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Guys, you are having lovely weather too, I am so pleased for you, makes you feel alive doesnt it


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Guys, you are having lovely weather too, I am so pleased for you, makes you feel alive doesnt it



It does, it's beautiful, but we are so dry!  We really need snow or at least rain. I did go out and water today just to make sure the trees survive the winter.


----------



## Mrs tweedy

4 degrees here :-(


----------



## Kylie1969

Where are you fron Mrs T?


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> It does, it's beautiful, but we are so dry!  We really need snow or at least rain. I did go out and water today just to make sure the trees survive the winter.



Hoping you get rain soon Chops


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 51°, we got up to 59° earlier here along the mighty Mississip.


----------



## Mrs tweedy

Barnsley .. England .. Weather is rubbish here allll the time lol :-(


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey, I'm kinda partial to my rivers...
> 
> It's 29°F...Cloudy, so it shouldn't get much colder tonight.


 
I'd be partial to anything in Montana as long as it is on a ranch near a river or lake.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mrs tweedy said:


> Barnsley .. England .. Weather is rubbish here allll the time lol :-(



I love the UK 

I went over to England at the end of their Winter back in 2004 and there were quite a few sunny warm days 

But then again, I didnt visit Barnsley LOL


----------



## simonbaker

It cooled down to 42F tonight in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely here, though a tad warm, 31c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31°F...full moon, no clouds...going to get a wee bit chilly tonight!


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely here, though a tad warm, 31c


 
SA is hot on your heals again 
30C today and an expected 35C tomorrow


----------



## Kylie1969

It sure is Snip...is is going to be 36c here tomorrow 

Bring back back Spring!


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> It sure is Snip...is is going to be 36c here tomorrow
> 
> Bring back back Spring!


 
I vote Winter


----------



## Kylie1969

Oh, me too Snip 

I love Winter...as you know it is Spring here...so when I say I want Spring back, it is because I feel like we are having summer temps


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Oh, me too Snip
> 
> I love Winter...as you know it is Spring here...so when I say I want Spring back, it is because I feel like we are having summer temps


 
It's Spring here too. Feels like Summer, you're so right! I don't think it's ever been this hot in Spring, don't know how bad Summer is going to get


----------



## Kylie1969

I am fearing Summer


----------



## Snip 13

Same here!


----------



## Addie

Right now our temps are in the mid 30, and clear. It is supposed to be in the high 40's, low 50's for Thanksgiving. I can live with that. Perfect for me to go to my daughter's house on my scooter.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is cooling down lovely here now


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 38c here today...very hot!!

Very hot for Spring!


----------



## simonbaker

Today was a beautiful day, high of 57F, looks like the rest of the week will be gorgeous. Today I heard a prediction for 70F for Thanksgiving day, may be a little south of us in the southern tip of South Dakota. Still unseasonably warm for this time of the year.


----------



## Dawgluver

45°F currently.  We got up to the mid 50’s today here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have recently got home from shopping and have put the air con on...ahhhhhhh lovely in here


----------



## Chef Maloney

Sunny. Clear. 68 f 10:30am 11/21/12


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 28c here today, nice and cool right now at 5.30am


----------



## PrincessFiona60

> A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 5 AM MST THURSDAY.
> * IMPACTS/TIMING: SNOW LEVELS WILL BE DROPPING TO THE VALLEY FLOOR   LATER THIS EVENING. CONDITIONS FOR SNOW BANDS APPEAR TO DEVELOP   DURING THE EVENING HOURS AND CONTINUE THROUGH THE NIGHT.   WIDESPREAD LIGHT SNOW IS ANTICIPATED FOR THE AREA...HOWEVER SOME   LOCATION BETWEEN THE FLATHEAD VALLEY DOWN THROUGH THE BITTERROOT   VALLEY COULD SEE SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL.
> * SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: MOST LOCATIONS UP TO 1 INCH...BUT LOCALLY   1 TO 3 INCH PER HOUR SNOW RATES WILL PRODUCE 2 TO 4 INCHES   UNDER A SNOW BAND.
> PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
> A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...WITH LOCALLY MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW RATES WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sunny, warm, 28c


----------



## Dawgluver

So cool, we had fog that delayed school an hour.  You couldn't see your hand in front of your face. Currently a nice 46°F here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, that certainly is thick fog DL


----------



## chopper

Yea PF!!!  You may be finally getting your snow!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


>



Fingers crossed Fi


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barely got any, it'll be gone soon.  Drat!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> So cool, we had fog that delayed school an hour. You couldn't see your hand in front of your face. Currently a nice 46°F here along the river.


 
Living so close to the Atlantic Ocean, I know what fog can do. I have steps right outside my window, and when foggy, I can't even see the top step.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Barely got any, it'll be gone soon. Drat!


 
PF, I hope you have at least five inches by Christmas. Then you and Shrek can go outside and make snow angels. Go sledding down a big hill on a large piece of cardboard, build a snow girl and a snow boy, build a fort so you can have a place to hide all your snowballs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Keeping my fingers crossed.  But it's supposed to warm up over freezing, it's already 36.  But, the snowline is much lower on the mountains, we are getting close.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Barely got any, it'll be gone soon.  Drat!



Sorry to hear that...hopefully soon


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 32c here today...then a hot weekend both days 36c 

Looks like Summer is certainly nearing!


----------



## Zhizara

Gorgeous, 75°!


----------



## simonbaker

It was warmer this morning. Temp.s are continuing to drop, brrrrrrrr it's cold & windy in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Kylie1969

Warming up now!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed. But it's supposed to warm up over freezing, it's already 36. But, the snowline is much lower on the mountains, we are getting close.


]

I used to watch the snowline also when I lived in Tacoma. I also used to watch MT. Ranier. If you can't see any smoke coming out of it, you know it had a heavy snow fall.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been a hot day here but lovely and cool in here with the air con on


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 22c at 6.30am....going to be 34c today


----------



## simonbaker

Cold & sunny in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely to me SB


----------



## simonbaker

Temp.'s are continuing to drop. It's 6pm now & 28F & windy, brrrrrrrr


----------



## Kylie1969

HOT


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been a hot week and is continuing till Saturday where we will be having 3 days of lovely temps...24c and 25c...at the moment a lovely cool breeze is coming through the house...but it will be warming up to 31c today...on Thursday it is going to be 40c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Still no snow and November is almost over...arrrgh!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to 17F this morning, brrrrrr. Just a few snow flurries trying to sputtor a little bit but it did not amount to anything. We only had a high of 25F today. Sounds like it's supposed to warm up by the end of the week.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 20° F here along the river.  Wind has died down.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Still no snow and November is almost over...arrrgh!!!!


 
Be patient Little Grasshopper. The day will come and you will be cursing it with a shovel in your hand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Be patient Little Grasshopper. The day will come and you will be cursing it with a shovel in your hand.



Never, I always take great delight in playing in the snow, even if I have to shovel it.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Never, I always take great delight in playing in the snow, even if I have to shovel it.


Easy does it shoveling that wet, heavy stuff. Dh was out shoveling snow on Christmas night, 3 years ago, when we had all that snow, & he was over exerting. He is pretty fit & at the time, 49 years old, & he had a heart attack. You would think it would have convinced him to stop smoking, but no such luck.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Never, I always take great delight in playing in the snow, even if I have to shovel it.


 
Because I almost lost my leg I am so over protective of the graft. It goes from the top of my instep up to the middle of my shin. I can't stand to have anything touching it. Even during the surgery, they left my leg uncovered for me. So in the winter I never wear socks. No matter how cold or deep the snow is. Just shoes. If it weren't for that, I would be right out there building a snowgirl. Maybe even a family of snow people. then we could have a snowball fight. Don't worry. I throw left-handed and I throw like a girl. And my aim is way off the mark. I never hit what I am aiming for.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Easy does it shoveling that wet, heavy stuff. Dh was out shoveling snow on Christmas night, 3 years ago, when we had all that snow, & he was over exerting. He is pretty fit & at the time, 49 years old, & he had a heart attack. You would think it would have convinced him to stop smoking, but no such luck.


 
SB, I have had three heart attacks and a bypass. I still smoke. Spike has had eight heart attacks. His heart was damaged as a kid from measles. He still smokes. In fact, when he was in the hospital for a couple of them, he would sneak off the floor and go outside to have a cigarette.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> SB, I have had three heart attacks and a bypass. I still smoke. Spike has had eight heart attacks. His heart was damaged as a kid from measles. He still smokes. In fact, when he was in the hospital for a couple of them, he would sneak off the floor and go outside to have a cigarette.


 I used to smoke, for almost 20 years, I'm not here to preach to anyone about smoking as I have done my fair share. It's just that the doc, has told dh to change his lifestyle: Stop smoking, exercise, less stress & less red meat & he has done none of the above. I get discusted with him at  times but ultimately it comes down to choice.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I used to smoke, for almost 20 years, I'm not here to preach to anyone about smoking as I have done my fair share. It's just that the doc, has told dh to change his lifestyle: Stop smoking, exercise, less stress & less red meat & he has done none of the above. I get discusted with him at times but ultimately it comes down to choice.


 
I am 73 y.o. I have been smoking since I was 10. I figure most of my life has been lived. Let me live the last part in comfort with the things I enjoy. I enjoy smoking.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot outside, lovely inside


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Easy does it shoveling that wet, heavy stuff. Dh was out shoveling snow on Christmas night, 3 years ago, when we had all that snow, & he was over exerting. He is pretty fit & at the time, 49 years old, & he had a heart attack. You would think it would have convinced him to stop smoking, but no such luck.



I quit smoking the day before my heart attack...  I am fairly fit and we live in an apartment complex where the shoveling is done for us...I have to go LOOKING for snow to shovel.  Love the stuff.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I quit smoking the day before my heart attack...  I am fairly fit and we live in an apartment complex where the shoveling is done for us...I have to go LOOKING for snow to shovel.  Love the stuff.



I'll let you know when you can come and help shovel. That is if we ever get enough to shovel.  I'm ready for snow too. Today was a tease. Felt like snow, looked like snow, but no snow. Now it is going to be nice again tomorrow (60 degrees).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When I worked nights I would shovel the walk outside my unit's door to the facility.  Just for the heck of it and I had fun.  A couple of 15 minute breaks and I could have it nice by the time maintenance showed up in the morning.


----------



## simonbaker

chopper said:


> I'll let you know when you can come and help shovel. That is if we ever get enough to shovel.  I'm ready for snow too. Today was a tease. Felt like snow, looked like snow, but no snow. Now it is going to be nice again tomorrow (60 degrees).


 We could use a few days of that 60F weather you have.  We got teased with a few flurries today but our temp.'s didn't get much higher than 20F today in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is very hot...going for 38c today and 40c tomorrow


----------



## Addie

Well, for those of you who want snow so badly, we are getting it for you. It has been raining, snowing, raining, off and on. Now it is turning to all snow. So if you hurry, I will try to keep it here for you.


----------



## simonbaker

A cold 40F in SE S.D. It's 17F now.


----------



## Dawgluver

30° now along the river.  We were in the teens earlier this morning.  Supposed to gradually warm up the rest of the week.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> Well, for those of you who want snow so badly, we are getting it for you. It has been raining, snowing, raining, off and on. Now it is turning to all snow. So if you hurry, I will try to keep it here for you.



Can you just send it my way?  We need the moisture SO bad!


----------



## Addie

Temp., mid 30's. Rain and snow mixed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

26°F...clear night, it'll get cold but no snow.  The snow line is too high, we really need the moisture, too!


----------



## Kylie1969

High 30's right now


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 26°F...clear night, it'll get cold but no snow. The snow line is too high, we really need the moisture, too!


I know what you mean, it is very dry here too. There are alot of worried farmers here.


----------



## Kylie1969

Slowly dropping...but another hot one tomorrow, drat!!


----------



## Zhizara

Chilly winds all day. 

At least Maintenance finally got me some heat.  He had kind of ignored me since last year when it went on the fritz, so this time, I told management (like I'm supposed to), and the huge floor mounted unit was replaced a couple of hours later.


----------



## Max Sutton

*Rain*

It's raining. We are going to get many days of wind and rain.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are going to get rain today and thunderstorms, but because it is going to be 41c, it is going to be so muggy....YUK!!!


----------



## simonbaker

It was a pleasent 44F today for the high. It's 38F now in SE S.D.


----------



## Addie

It has been in the low 30's all day. Raw and cold. the kind that gets into your bones and won't leave. Worcester, out in the middle of the state has more than one inch of snow. Milton, south of Boston, has two inches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

no snow...


----------



## Dawgluver

33°F now, was down in the teens earlier this morn along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

37c at the moment, yep, air con is on very high


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely, perfect cool day, the change came through and it is only 18c right now...loving it


----------



## kadesma

Rain off and on heavy at times the weekend should be a real downpour.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds nice Kades 

We had a massive downpour overnight, with thunder too!


----------



## simonbaker

38F now at 8 pm in SE S.D. It was real cold at 17F this morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raining all day, love it.  But, I wish we had more and the west coast had less, they are starting to float over there.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely 22c right now, ever so nice, so wish it would stay like this all through Summer


----------



## Kylie1969

It is only 13c right now and going to be a lovely 22c...so loving it, wish it would stay


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a nice, cloudy 55° F here along the river.


----------



## Chef Kat

Hot! I'm about to turn the a/c on if something doesn't change.


----------



## Addie

30ºF and there is snow on the ground.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely to see snow Ads


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's it!  I'm moving to Alaska...they should have some snow.


----------



## Kylie1969

How about Russia Fi, they should have lots of snow too...but it is a bit further for you to travel


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Raining all day, love it. But, I wish we had more and the west coast had less, they are starting to float over there.


 Please send some of that rain our way, it is extremely dy here. It was a beautiful day here in the high 50's. It's 35F now in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has warmed up a bit, but it still only 18c, beautiful day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Please send some of that rain our way, it is extremely dy here. It was a beautiful day here in the high 50's. It's 35F now in SE S.D.



Nope, we are still needing it.  This year's fire season was horrible, I want lots of water so next summer won't be so dry and flammable.

Now if you can get the West coasters to send you some...I'm sure they would love to.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Please send some of that rain our way, it is extremely dy here. It was a beautiful day here in the high 50's. It's 35F now in SE S.D.



Simonbaker, I will gladly send you some of our rain your way.  In fact you can have it all.  We have had more than our share, even for the great "wet" North!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, we are still needing it.  This year's fire season was horrible, I want lots of water so next summer won't be so dry and flammable.
> 
> Now if you can get the West coasters to send you some...I'm sure they would love to.



You thought right PF!  (I saw this after I quoted simonbaker).  We are practically swimming here.   It is cold and windy too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Need me to send you some water wings?  or hip boots?


----------



## LPBeier

Hip waders may come in handy - we are supposed to have another 3 - 5 days of this!


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Simonbaker, I will gladly send you some of our rain your way.  In fact you can have it all.  We have had more than our share, even for the great "wet" North!



I would love some too...and the cold weather


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's it! I'm moving to Alaska...they should have some snow.


 
Did you know that Anchorage has more warmer winter days tnan Boston?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And fewer people...I really am a small town girl.  I want the snow!


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie and simonbaker, did you get the rain?  I actually woke up to a blue sky with something bright peaking through fluffy white clouds.

Almost prompted me to say "Toto, we're not in Kansas anymore".  Except it would be Joie or Violet and BC not Kansas! 

Princess, you can keep your snow!


----------



## Addie

Well PF, the snow melted pretty quick. We got rain right after. Now it is just raw, cold and bone chilling. And the coming days the temp is supposed to go up to the 50's 

Poor Teddy. Spike took him out for his walk early this morning. He was happy with the snow. But the minute he felt a rain drop on his nose he ran back home. Spike couldn't keep up with him. He was sitting right on the door step waiting to get in. That litle imp hates the rain.


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful sunny day this morning. Right now its 50 F & still climbing. Hard to believe it's the first of December in South Dakota.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, spoke too soon.  Rain and cold are back.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Another beautiful sunny day this morning. Right now its 50 F & still climbing. Hard to believe it's the first of December in South Dakota.


 
And only 24 more days to Christmas.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely day ahead here...21c, so good!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

61°F, and overcast here along the river, though it looks like the sun might peak through.  Love it!


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely DL


----------



## Chef Kat

Please send some cooler weather and/or rain to Texas! Just whatever you can spare.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am surprised we have a few cooler days this week as it is Summer here now and last week were temps in the high 30c

Not complaining though, I hate Summer!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 7.30pm, Summer and it is only 15c...this is weird...but fantastic


----------



## Dawgluver

My car thermometer said 71° F.  In the upper midwest.  In December.  We set a record today!

My favorite temps and the best music are both in the '70s!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is lovely and cool here again today...going to be 21c today


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I would love some too...and the cold weather



+1


----------



## chopper

So dry here. Anyone, anywhere can send us rain or snow...or both. We need something!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Chops, sorry to hear it is so dry there...is there any rain in the forecast?


----------



## Zhizara

It's a comfortable 77° here.  I'd have the windows open, but the "boys" are watching football in the common room (and outside) which is under my window.  They get noisy.


----------



## simonbaker

Unseasonably warm here today in the high 50's. It's cooled off now but still pretty decent in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sun has come out, lovely and cool though


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a chilly 14c right now, getting to only 23c today, lovely!


----------



## Dawgluver

48°F right now along the river, earlier we got up to 61°, sunny and breezy.


----------



## Addie

We are having weather and temps that we should have had in October. Tomorrow we are supposed to get rain. today we have fog and mist.


----------



## Kylie1969

Our weather is all over the place too Ads


----------



## simonbaker

High of 49F. It has cooled down now to 30 something. Rain predicted thursday in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a pleasant 21c here


----------



## chopper

Dark and 52 degrees right now. It got up to 67 degrees today!  Crazy mixed up weather!  We may get snow on Sunday. We shall see!  It is also going to be really cold on Sunday. Again, I will believe it when I see it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Dark here too.  It started out at 28° this morn, now 37° here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sunny and warming up....going to be 30c here today


----------



## simonbaker

Another nice day in the mid 40's n SE S.D.  We are keeping our fingers crossed that we will get some of moisture later his week


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite warm here now, bit of a shock to the system after having a week worth of cooler days


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 36c here today...very hot


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Sunny and warming up....going to be 30c here today


 
We are in the 30's also. Only in Fahrenheit.


----------



## Kylie1969

So you are quite cool and we are quite hot


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to it raining this morning, unfortunately it didn't amount to much.  It's been overcast most of the day it's in the mid 30's now. Forecast says to expect 2"  of snow, we'll see if it goes around us in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Addie

I just read a news clip whereby the midwest is experiencing a record setting time of "no snow." At this time of the year, Michigan and orther northern states (Iowa, Ilinois, etc) have at least 11 inches on the round. It didn't say when you could expect any though.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very warm...it is only 6.40am and it is still 27c, been a warm one to sleep in


----------



## simonbaker

We got a little snow today, maybe 1 inch. It was melting when it hit the ground. Then it cooled off to 30F there is a little accumulation but it didn'nt amount to much in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot, air con on....again


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snow! Snow! Snow!  6 inches in 4 hours...it's here!  Where the heck are my mittens!!!  My tassel hat?  AAAAAAAA.......it's snowing!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Great news for you Fi


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change has come through here...it is lovely!


----------



## simonbaker

Looks like we may have gotton some rain over the light crust of snow. It is looking pretty shiney & crustey out there.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice, cool, sunny morning just lovely


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from our walk, a nippy 41°F here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

That does sound pretty cold DL brrrrrrrr


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> That does sound pretty cold DL brrrrrrrr




We are at 29°F looking to drop down to 14 tonight.  Winter finally found us.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That does sound pretty cold DL brrrrrrrr


 
Continue reading on to PF's post. Now that is chilly. 41ºF. at this time of year is warm. It is when the temp gets in the minus column that it is considered cold.


----------



## luvs

warm. i forgot how snow looks.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> That does sound pretty cold DL brrrrrrrr



 you ain't seen nuthin' yet!  This was pretty warm for us at this time of year, hence the walk!  We are expecting PF's weather some time soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds like you are going to be getting much colder weather soon then DL...I do love the cold, but it doesnt get as cold as that over here...although when I was in England, it was cold, in the minuses...so I have felt it brrrrrrr


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Snow! Snow! Snow!  6 inches in 4 hours...it's here!  Where the heck are my mittens!!!  My tassel hat?  AAAAAAAA.......it's snowing!!!!



Oh you lucky girl!  The weather man says that we are to get a little tonight and tomorrow!  I sure hope we do!  I am waiting for a snowball if you want to go out and play!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hope you get some snow Chops


----------



## Zhizara

The sun finally came out today.  It's been comfortable temperature wise, but gloomy.


----------



## simonbaker

It has been overcast all day here. It has been cold with a north wind. There have been snow flurries off & on most of the day, not much has stuck.  The temp.'s are continuing to drop. Now, it's 28F & it feels like the wind cuts right through you in SE S.D.  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Oh you lucky girl!  The weather man says that we are to get a little tonight and tomorrow!  I sure hope we do!  I am waiting for a snowball if you want to go out and play!



I will start lobbing them in the morning.  I just got my flannel nightie on!


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely, perfect, sunny and warm day here.....not too hot, not too cold, just right...dont want Summer back, but it is coming back next week


----------



## Addie

Again our temps are in the 50's. I wish it would just get cold and stay there. It makes it hard to know how to dress. Of course the temps do drop down at night. But I don't go out at night. 

I have two coats. One is a heavy leather. Just right for 40 and 50 degree weather. The other is a white faux fur coat that is reversible for rainy weather. It has a hood that is way too big for me. I look like a snow leopard in it. But it is so warm. I put the leather one away. Big mistake. Had to take it out again. I also have been getting a lot of flack from everyone. I do not wear socks. I have a graft on the bottom of my right leg. I do not put anything on it. I protect that graft with my life. So here comes cold weather and all I have on my feet are a pair of black loafers. I have been doing this for the past five years. If I damage that graft, I lose my leg. No elastics, pressure of any kind. I am used to going without socks. And I wish folks would just let me be.


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast here.  Yesterday was nice:  Sunny and comfortable.  Gloomy but comfortable now.


----------



## simonbaker

Around 11 am this morning the National Weather Service put us in a blizzard warning. It's 19F now at 2pm. It is still continuing to snow with a strong NW wind.  When all is said & done 3-5" predicted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Around 11 am this morning the National Weather Service put us in a blizzard warning. It's 19F now at 2pm. It is still continuing to snow with a strong NW wind.  When all is said & done 3-5" predicted.



You know where that storm was a couple of days ago...we are a bit more sheltered from the wind.  Still 16 here this afternoon.


----------



## simonbaker

How much snow did you end up getting?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> How much snow did you end up getting?



A little over 6 inches in 5 hours.   It was so beautiful that first night.  It's good to see some snow on the surrounding mountains.


----------



## simonbaker

Sounds beautiful. The closest we get to any hills/mountains are the black hills 5 hours on the other side of the state.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is so windy here this morning, blowing a gale


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This illustrates how close we are to the mountains, the one pictured here is a 15 minute walk or a 5 min bike ride from my house in the red circled area.  The mountains completely surround Missoula.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This illustrates how close we are to the mountains, the one pictured here is a 15 minute walk or a 5 min bike ride from my house in the red circled area. The mountains completely surround Missoula.


 
On one of our trips back east, we had to stop at Bozeman on the outskirts. It was right next to some holding pens for cattle. It was a rickety old broken down gas station. the man that filled our tank, was older than the pumpls. Then another time on one of our cross country trips we did stop at a diner on the outskirts of Missoula. We were the only strangers in there. Everyone knew everyone elses name. But they were really nice people. I do remember as we were driving, seeing the mountains off in the distance. They were so  pretty. It was in the fall.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a gorgeous area, PF!

It's a drizzly 39°F here along the Mighty Mississip.  The lawn looks better now than it did all summer.


----------



## Addie

It is a 40ºF. here today and very sunny. I should get dressed and bring back some containers to my daughter's house. But this is my lazy Sunday. I am staying put.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This illustrates how close we are to the mountains, the one pictured here is a 15 minute walk or a 5 min bike ride from my house in the red circled area. The mountains completely surround Missoula.


 Wow! That is a beautiful area! You are very fortunate to have such elevation so close to you.  Here it's all flatland/prarie surronding the city. I'd be willing to guess there is an awesome view at the top of that mountain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh yes, it's absolutely stunning. That is Mt. Sentinel, there are various hiking, biking and car trails up to the top.  The University is directly at the base.  South of this shot the Bitterroot River flows north into the Missoula Valley to meet up with the Clark Fork that you can see in this picture.  The Blackfoot river meets up with the Clark Fork just east of this shot.  The Blackfoot is where the movie, "A River Runs Through it" was filmed.

These rivers all join up and empty into the Columbia River.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely and sunny, warmed up a bit but still pleasant


----------



## bakechef

Warm weekend in the 70s here.  Our townhouse holds heat and it was 78 degrees inside, so I flipped the thermostat to a/c.  In a couple days we'll be back to heat.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be a hot one, 34c...then over the next 2 days, both 37c


----------



## Zhizara

I guess our warm spell is ending.  Gray, gloomy, wind from the NNW.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cold, windy and generally icky here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold enough to wear a jacket, I love this time of year.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up & had to be to work by 6am this morning. It was 0F, brrrr cold. My doors were frozen shut on my car. After some pulling & tugging I finally was able to get it open to warm up the car, after 15 minutes it was bearable. The sun came out today & it got up to 15F it was nice to see some sunshine in SE S.D.  We were fortunate to only get a couple of inches of snow. All my family that are either 2 hours NW or 4 hours E ended up with over a foot of snow.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Woke up & had to be to work by 6am this morning. It was 0F, brrrr cold. My doors were frozen shut on my car. After some pulling & tugging I finally was able to get it open to warm up the car, after 15 minutes it was bearable. The sun came out today & it got up to 15F it was nice to see some sunshine in SE S.D. We were fortunate to only get a couple of inches of snow. All my family that are either 2 hours NW or 4 hours E ended up with over a foot of snow.


 
SB, I remember one day, my girlfirend and I were headed to work. the temp had gone up to 11ºF. Double digits! A perfect excuse to skip work and take the day off.


----------



## Addie

Tonight the temps are in the low 50's and high 40's. And it is raining really hard. Just glad it isn't snow.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> SB, I remember one day, my girlfirend and I were headed to work. the temp had gone up to 11ºF. Double digits! A perfect excuse to skip work and take the day off.


I sure wish that I had that option, it would have been a perfect day to skip, but we had a big appetizer party  that had to be made today, for tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite warm right now, but still cool inside


----------



## taxlady

We finally had a real snow this morning and then it rained. There is some snow left.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> We finally had a real snow this morning and then it rained. There is some snow left.


I would be more than happy to send some your way.


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to hear you got some snow Taxy


----------



## Kylie1969

30c already, going to be 37c here today...so yes..in a word...hot!

Have the air con on already, lovely and cool in here


----------



## simonbaker

Another cold day in the single didgets. it's supposed to warm up to 34F, in SE S.D. ,tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a damp cold today here along the river.  Currently it's 31F.  We did have a lovely sunset.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is now 39c here, but lovely inside


----------



## Kylie1969

It is still 35c right now at 7.30pm


----------



## Kylie1969

Another 30c today...


----------



## simonbaker

warmed up to 50F in SE S.D. today, alot of the snow melted.


----------



## luvs

so cold. so clear, tho.


----------



## Addie

Temps in the 30's. Sunshine. Boring.


----------



## Kylie1969

Where is your snow Ads?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Where is your snow Ads?


 
In Montana. There is none in the future. But that is all right with me. With snow, I become house bound. I can't take the scooter out in the snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snow, snow, snow!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot, hot, hot


----------



## babetoo

rain rain


----------



## Addie

We have snow in our forecast. I have seen snow before. It is not like I am from Brazil. Big deal. I can do without it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not bad.  It was sunny and 40's today here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has dropped in temp, it is only 22c right which is great....but......it is now raining and the humidity has shot up...muggy as right now YUK!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

23°F, supposed to get to 17 tonight.  One of these days I'll get to wear a winter coat and my boots and hats...


----------



## Kylie1969

18c   

The cool change came through..YAY!!


----------



## Addie

All winter I am going to be reading the weather reports of this site that were posted last June and through the summer. I like them better. I even like Kylie's reports right now.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It has dropped in temp, it is only 22c right which is great....but......it is now raining and the humidity has shot up...muggy as right now YUK!!


 
I don't know what 22c is equal to in F., but it sound wonderful to me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> All winter I am going to be reading the weather reports of this site that were posted last June and through the summer. I like them better. I even like Kylie's reports right now.



They are great when it is cool..yukky when hot


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I don't know what 22c is equal to in F., but it sound wonderful to me.



22c is 71.6f...is that good Ads?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> 22c is 71.6f...is that good Ads?


 
Perfect. Warm and I can breath in that air.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is great 

It has been very hot here all week, so I am in my element right now...it is just so lovely and cool, the air is fresh...I even had to change out of my shorts and t-shirt


----------



## simonbaker

Almost all of the snow is melted already. High of 40F today.  100% chance of getting 3"of rain tomorrow. 50 miles north of us they are predicting snow in SE S.D.


----------



## Addie

in the mid 40's. but I want Kylie's weather.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> in the mid 40's. but I want Kylie's weather.


 Me too!


----------



## roadfix

It's freezing here tonight, down to the 40's overnight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Do you guys all want our cooler day that we have today or our really hot weather that we are normally getting?


----------



## simonbaker

Personally my favorite weather in  around 70F (22C). I do not care for the miserably hot days.


----------



## Addie

I will take the hot weather any time. I can always go inside to AC to cool off if the need should arise. The only problem I have is with the humidity. When it is too high, I have trouble breathing. During the nice weather I often go down to the patio with my sewing early in the day. As the temp rises I don't notice it unless the humidity is rising with it. Because I am only a block from the Atlantic, I will often go to the beach and sit at the table that is under the tree with my sewing. There is always a cooling breeze there. You would be surprised how many folks stop by to see what I am working on. And I am right across from BK and can get a large drink to bring with me. If I get hungry, which never happens, I can get a burger or something.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Personally my favorite weather in  around 70F (22C). I do not care for the miserably hot days.



Me either SB, I cant stand the heat...I am over it already and it is only our first month of Summer


----------



## Somebunny

RAIN!!!! 37F, could  be snow by tonight


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> RAIN!!!! 37F, could  be snow by tonight


We have the snow now, Bunny!  I woke up about a half hour ago to see it lightly coming down - now it is full force and sticking!

If I didn't have to go out and get Violet's medicine today and have the mobile grooming truck coming for Joie this afternoon I would love it but it looks like both those plans are in jeopardy right now.


----------



## Katie H

Dismal, dismal, dismal.  Gloomy, gloomy, gloomy!

We had a run of some nice, sunny days the last part of this week but today has decided to be yucky.

Woke up to a very overcast sky, off-and-on rain, lots of wind and temp about 50F.  Because of the dampness and the wind it doesn't feel anything like that temp.

I feel like hunkering down under a nice warm blankie on the sofa and napping all day.


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:


> We have the snow now, Bunny!  I woke up about a half hour ago to see it lightly coming down - now it is full force and sticking!
> 
> If I didn't have to go out and get Violet's medicine today and have the mobile grooming truck coming for Joie this afternoon I would love it but it looks like both those plans are in jeopardy right now.



Oh Laurie, I just looked out the window, sure enough SNOW!  I stayed up quite late last night, so didn't wake up until about a half hour ago, was lying in bed perusing DC and assumed it was raining as I could hear it going down the downspouts. We live on "the hill" and always get snow before "town" does......should have known.
I usually love  snow, but not today, I am afraid it will keep guest Los away from our party tonight, argh....
Hopefully, you can get your chores done today, perhaps it is just a little tease.  Good luck dear.


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Oh Laurie, I just looked out the window, sure enough SNOW!  I stayed up quite late last night, so didn't wake up until about a half hour ago, was lying in bed perusing DC and assumed it was raining as I could hear it going down the downspouts. We live on "the hill" and always get snow before "town" does......should have known.
> I usually love  snow, but not today, I am afraid it will keep guest Los away from our party tonight, argh....
> Hopefully, you can get your chores done today, perhaps it is just a little tease.  Good luck dear.


Good luck to you as well with your party!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24°F, cloudy...I think I'll get dressed and go for a walk.  Love the cold weather.


----------



## roadfix

simonbaker said:


> Personally my favorite weather in  around 70F (22C). I do not care for the miserably hot days.


+1

My mind and body work at their optimal levels that this temp when combined with low relative humidity.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be a glorious 21c today...this is so unusual for Summer, but I for one am not complaining


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 49°, drizzly, and no snow here along the mighty Mississip.  Will take beagle for a nice long walk.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:


> +1
> 
> My mind and body work at their optimal levels that this temp when combined with low relative humidity.



+2

70's are my favorite temps.


----------



## simonbaker

This morning it was raining pretty good, almost all the snow is gone. About 1:00 it started snowning, big flakes, but nothing stuck. Now, it's getting real cold. It will be like a skating rink outside tonight when it freezes in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to need some Ice Cleats...


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going to need some Ice Cleats...


And alot of salt/ice melt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> And alot of salt/ice melt.



I have to quit leaving the cleats in the car...


----------



## Zhizara

A nice open windows day, that is,  it was, until someone decided to play their car radio loud enough to have to close the windows.  I hate it when they do that!


----------



## Kylie1969

Overcast, but nice and cool only 21c with a lovely cool breeze


----------



## LPBeier

The snow came and went.  It is raining now and probably will for a couple of days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22°F, it' supposed to get to 32°F but it will be windy and will feel like 18°F with SNOW!!!

You can have the windy part...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 24°F, cloudy...I think I'll get dressed and go for a walk. Love the cold weather.


 
You are a sick puppy. But I love you anyway. Don't ever change.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> You are a sick puppy. But I love you anyway. Don't ever change.



I've been melting all summer waiting for this weather.


----------



## CWS4322

There is blustery, cold wind today. Not sure what the temp is, but I'm glad the DH has offered to keep an eye on the smoker while I edit a very poorly written document. Hmmm...I might change my mind after 2-3 pages...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> There is blustery, cold wind today. Not sure what the temp is, but I'm glad the DH has offered to keep an eye on the smoker while I edit a very poorly written document. Hmmm...I might change my mind after 2-3 pages...


 
CSW, I used to type papers for students at Pacific Lutheran University in Tacoma. This is a very expensive private university with students from all over the world. They were being prepared to take over their family's company someday. Some of those companies were international, like Ford, Goodyear, etc. 

One day a student brings me a paper. I could see there wasn't much writing on it. It was for her music appreciation class. I still charged her the $1.00 for the page. I had her wait while I typed it. 

"I went to see blah, blah, blah play music last night, It was good. I liked it." 

Yup, she was going to be a leader someday.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We have been having our winter this week. It's been cold and wet since Monday with highs in the mid 50s and lows in the mid 40s, but by Wednesday we'll be back to our normal mediterranean climate of sunshine with 60s and 70s.


----------



## simonbaker

Temp's today were 28F for a high. It's been cooling off since then. They are talking single didgets for the overnight in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 39° here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

A very pleasant 23c right now...although by the end of the week...very high 30s again


----------



## simonbaker

It was a pretty nice day today. High of around 40F today, it's cooled off tonight, but still in the 30's in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been snowing and melting all day, it's going to freeze up...should be interesting getting to work in the morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

30c here right now, quite warm


----------



## Dawgluver

A damp cold, foggy and 27° now here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely to me DL


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to 3" of the fluffy white stuff this morning. Slick drive to work. It's been melting most of the day. Damp day. It's 28F now in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

We've been prepping for the first snow of the season (a record going for the longest time between snows).  It's supposed to be a doozy, starting sometime late tomorrow and continuing thru Thursday.  We had a cloudy 40° today.  Drizzled on my windshield on the way home.


----------



## Kylie1969

Warm, about 30c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Down into the teens tonight, no where near freezing tomorrow, high of about 26, it's going to stay cold!


----------



## chopper

Snowing, blowing, 17 degrees, and I get to stay home because the school district I work for called off school for the day. I'm on Christmas break a day early!  One extra baking day before Christmas. Yea!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice and cool this morning and only going to be 24c today, lovely!


----------



## simonbaker

This morning on the way to work it was 9F. Brrrrr cold. High of 28F, still cold but more bearable. Big storm moving in from the south they say.  Hope the weather cooperates for Christmas.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're supposed to get a big storm, rain tonight turning to blizzard conditions tomorrow.  The weather folks have really been hyping this.  Currently 36° F.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> We're supposed to get a big storm, rain tonight turning to blizzard conditions tomorrow.  The weather folks have really been hyping this.  Currently 36° F.



Oh, am I sending the blizzard weather your way?  That is what we had all day. It's still windy and cold, but there is no sideways snow now. It's ten degrees now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, you are, Chopper!  And if we get a snow day out of it, so much the better!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Yes, you are, Chopper!  And if we get a snow day out of it, so much the better!



You're welcome.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> We're supposed to get a big storm, rain tonight turning to blizzard conditions tomorrow. The weather folks have really been hyping this. Currently 36° F.


 I have been listening to the hype all day too. Chopper you can keep that weather!  I sure hope it all blows through before Christmas.


----------



## chopper

I already sent it on its way. Dawg said she wanted it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Indeed, especially if there's a snow day involved!  Raining nicely now, with some thunder.  I suspect it may be past you now, SB.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed, especially if there's a snow day involved! Raining nicely now, with some thunder. I suspect it may be past you now, SB.


 They tell me on the news tonight that it's supposed to be here tomorrow morning.  Not looking forward to driving to work in it tomorrow. You can keep it down there Dawg.!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is still nice and cool here, 22c, the most lovely day


----------



## Claire

The storm just hit us a couple of hours ago, and I think it's here to stay.  Put my sorry-assed little doggie out and now she's sitting on my heating pad (that I probably need to turn off).  She usually goes up back to bed with my husband.  Is Rosebud spoiled rotten?  Heating pad trumps husband.  Is husband spoiled rotten?  Yeah, he is also.  My leg?  It's doing OK. I think I've overcome the trip to care for my parents.  But I'm not going back any time soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's official, a snow day!  All the schools are closed!  The rain is just turning to a rain-snow mix, and the wind is howling.  31° F.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> It's official, a snow day!  All the schools are closed!  The rain is just turning to a rain-snow mix, and the wind is howling.  31° F.



I'm glad it got there for you. I gave it a good shove. Since yesterday was the last scheduled day for me before the break I can go out in the sunshine and get things done today. It sure was a quick storm.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Holy blizzard. We had 11 inches of snow overnight with very high winds and it is still snowing and blowing. I made out some bills this morning and went out to put them in the mail box. I took the snow brush ( the kind to clear off the car windows) with me to clean off the mail box. I just heard on the radio that there is a semi truck that is jacked knifed on one of our major highways and the road will be closed for a long time (hope no one got hurt). DH just went out to start clearing off the driveway and sidewalks ( he also helps some of the neighbors too).


----------



## Kylie1969

Warmin up again here...going to be 29c today, then 34c tomorrow and 40c on Sunday 

But for Christmas eve and Christmas Day, a lovely 26c both days..PERFECT!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> It's official, a snow day!  All the schools are closed!  The rain is just turning to a rain-snow mix, and the wind is howling.  31° F.



What?  You are not camped at the airport by now to make sure you get there in time for your flight?


----------



## Dawgluver

Would love to, but due to the blizzard, we wouldn't be able to find the airport!  And all flights were cancelled.  Hopefully, they'll be back on track when it's time to leave!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Would love to, but due to the blizzard, we wouldn't be able to find the airport!  And all flights were cancelled.  Hopefully, they'll be back on track when it's time to leave!



Keeping my fingers crossed for you, would cross my toes, too...but it makes it too hard to walk.  Hugs!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you, would cross my toes, too...but it makes it too hard to walk.  Hugs!



  Thanks, PF!  At least the blizzard had the decency to do its thing before we were to leave.  I feel really bad for all the folks who had their flights cancelled today.  It's still really nasty out, with a 2 hour school delay already announced for tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

We had a good snowfall and then it rained. It stayed around freezing, so lots of slush. They are predicting 20 cm (8 inches) of snow starting sometime tomorrow. I'm glad I have almost all my shopping done. Just need to get in some soft drinks and Stirling has promised to walk to the depanneur (convenience store) and get them. It's a block away.


----------



## Kylie1969

28c here, sunny, warm, just nice


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Colder now than it was during the night, but still no snow...again!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's been snowing and melting all day, it's going to freeze up...should be interesting getting to work in the morning.


 
Wear your skates.


----------



## Addie

I had to make a run to the corner store. When I left it wasn't even drizzling. By the time I got to the store, (three minutes) it was  pouring and the wind was blowing. I was on my scooter and was riding right into the wind. I was looking at my meter, and could see that the scooter was straining against the wind. The temp is in the 40's, but the wind has the branches on the Weeping Willow across the street blowing sideways.


----------



## Andy M.

The temp. here is mild for this time of year, around 48ºF.  However there are strong winds with gusts up to 50 mph and it's raining.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be 36c here today, a hot one


----------



## Addie

the temp is presently in the mid 30's and more high winds. But the good news? We will have snow On Christmas. Sorry PF. Looks like I will be housebound for a while. The bad news? We have a Nor'easter heading our way. 

There is a *huge *Weeping Willow tree across the street. It used to be beautiful. But with all the wind storms we have had lately, one side is now bare of branches. Every time it snowed, it looked like a tree covered in white lace. The top of the tree has all new growth. But I have the feeling that it is going to have to come down. If the tree were healthy, it wouldn't have lost all the branches that it did. The tree has become an accident waiting to happen. I can't help wondering if the high winds we are presently experiencing  will be its death knell.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like snow today, but it's still above freezing...


----------



## Kylie1969

It is currently 30c....going to be 40c


----------



## simonbaker

Very cold & windy today.No snow or rain but it feels like the wind goes right through you. It is so extremely dry in our house, I need to get the humidifier going tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

39c right now 

Nice and cool inside though 

There is meant to be a change coming through late this afternoon/early evening, so that is good!


----------



## vitauta

oh my, we have these HUGE snowflakes drifting down from the sky, looking like big, white coat buttons.  the ground is too warm for anything to stick yet.  so nice to see a calm sky like this, following on the heels of the fierce bullying winds, slicing their way through here just a few days ago....


----------



## Addie

It is 38ºF.  And sunny out. It is supposed to snow sometime late tonight. A white Christmas? Maybe.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a perfect day for Christmas Day!

It is going to be 27c here today...sunny, warm, perfect!


----------



## simonbaker

It's a very very cold 5F in Northern South Dakota tonight. They have at least a foot of snow here. The roads are snow packed & icey. Brrrrrr


----------



## MrsLMB

26 and snowing right now .. expecting 6" overnight ... white Christmas here !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

11°F...supposed to snow...Off to check Santa's progress at the NORAD site.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely weather for Boxing Day, it is sunny and warm


----------



## MrsLMB

And so it begins !!!

It's been snowing for just over 1 hour and this is what we have already.  It's gorgeous and I love it !!!


----------



## vitauta

MrsLMB said:


> And so it begins !!!
> 
> It's been snowing for just over 1 hour and this is what we have already.  It's gorgeous and I love it !!!




pretty, so pretty, isn't it....i love the 'hush' that comes with a soft blanket of snow like this one, too.


----------



## simonbaker

-5 below zero, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kylie1969

V, great shot, love looking at the snow


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be 28c today, nice, warm and sunny


----------



## MrsLMB

vitauta said:


> pretty, so pretty, isn't it....i love the 'hush' that comes with a soft blanket of snow like this one, too.


 
Absolutely .. it's been so quiet all day.  Even those little twirps with the loud cars and boom boxes are quieter  LOL

It is still snowing but not quite so hard and we have about 8" now.


----------



## simonbaker

8F now at 9 pm in SE S.D. We only have, maybe, 2" of snow on the ground here, nothing like where we came from over the holiday. They all had 10-12" piled everywhere in SW Mn.


----------



## Addie

Our day started out in the low 30's. It is now 39ºF. The western half of the state is expecting snow, we will get high wiinds and rain. This is one time I am glad we have an easterly wind coming in from the water. the wter temp is in the mid 40's.


----------



## Andy M.

It's snowing!  We're due for 3"-6" in our area.  Closer to Boston, it'll be rain.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It's snowing! We're due for 3"-6" in our area. Closer to Boston, it'll be rain.


 
It's such a lovely day today, Look at the sunshine, see all the sunshine.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely 25c here right now


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> It's snowing!  We're due for 3"-6" in our area.  Closer to Boston, it'll be rain.



I heard the plows and equipment driving around our condo complex all night and feared the worst.

I woke up to see the grass still poking up through the little but of snow.  The storm switched over to rain earlier than expected.  We have a good bit of slush and it's still raining.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not enough snow to even blink at.  Still dark out, 25F.


----------



## Kayelle

The snow really does sound lovely for all of you. We have been sitting out on the front porch reading most of the day...70 degrees and bright beautiful sunshine.


----------



## Kylie1969

26c here today, lovely sunny day


----------



## taxlady

Snow, lot's of snow and -4 C (25 F) and feels like -11 C (12 F) and there is enough wind that the snow is blowing around.

At 14h30 I took this pic of my path to the sidewalk: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I took this one at 15h50:






The trail is nearly obliterated by new snow.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I heard the plows and equipment driving around our condo complex all night and feared the worst.
> 
> I woke up to see the grass still poking up through the little but of snow. The storm switched over to rain earlier than expected. We have a good bit of slush and it's still raining.


 
Andy I live a block from the Atlantic. So here in Eastie, we just don't get the storms that the rest of Boston gets. We have water on three sides of us. Unless it is a NOR'EASTER! Then we get the full force. If the airport gets snowed in, then you know we got it even worse. All we have gotten is some rain. Not even enough to measure.


----------



## vitauta

taxy, your snow pictures bring powerful images and memories to me of the early years i spent living in upstate new york. 

the snow is so pure, so pretty. for a brief while it is, anyway... at times i felt like i was living in the confines of a ski resort, with a very active snow machine, constantly working to bury the browns of the earth and the grays of the paved streets and sidewalks, where life moved ahead, determined to continue its human course, a pace or two slower against the onslaught of high winds and drifting, blowing snows.
 in the snow belt regions of new york's upstate, we would sometimes skip the summer season altogether. the sun rarely shone, the winds often blew harshly raw, and felt bruising, somehow uncivilized. when i complained, i was reminded that we lived in a place that was located in a subarctic lattitude, after all. my parents were reminded of their northern european childhood home in this climate, but to me it was simply brutally inhospitable.
as a youngster, i half prayed-half vowed to move far far away from n.y. as soon as i was grown. as an adult, in my middle twenties, i made good on that promise to myself, convincing my young husband at the time, to make the move to maryland, and start a new life in a softer, more gentle setting.
today, i look at pictures of snow- covered trees, houses, fences and town squares, with a longing that belongs to my youth. footsteps of long ago, disappeared under the new fallen snows....


----------



## simonbaker

It started snowing this morning at 8 am. It's 6:30 pm now & it's still snowing. They cannot seem to stay ahead of getting the streets scraped.  It has snowed 4" thus far not sure how much we will end up with in SE S.D.


----------



## Addie

Vit, five times I have moved away from Boston. And five times I hae returned. Even from Hawaii. Who doesn't want to live in Hawaii? Be careful what you wish for. You just might get it. 

I hate the snow after about a week. But I miss it when I don't live here. 

That was a beautiful  piece your wrote.


----------



## vitauta

thank you, addie. 

who would ever want to leave boston?  okay, i know who.  but addie, Why?


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> thank you, addie.
> 
> who would ever want to leave boston? okay, i know who. but addie, Why?


 
Following my husband's work. He was a commercial fisherman and we moved to Texas for the shrimping. The last time I came back to Boston, I made it clear that I would never move again. I wanted to settle down and make a proper home for my kids.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> ...
> That was a beautiful  piece your wrote.


+1


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> +1


 +2


----------



## Addie

I just went downstairs to check my mail. I looked out the door and there is a light covering of snow on the benches. Our first snowfall. It is 32ºF outside right now. 

As I am sitting here I think I heard a car crash. On the street where I live, as you come down the hill, you have to make a very sharp left turn. If you miss it, then you crash into the barrier. The street is wet and frozen with black ice. This is not the first car to miss that turn. We have about three or four crashes a year. They are mostly kids who speed down the hill. Am I going out there to see what happened? Absolutely not. Not at this hour of the night. The house across the street has their lights still on. I am sure they will make the call for the police. I know it is not very neighborly of me, but at my age, I do not put myself in possible harms way. The majority of folks who come down that hill are not our most upstanding citizens. They are young folks who are gang members. 

There is a police officer in our community that works with the elderly. One time he told us that it is best we not get involved with them. I am following his advice.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, that sure is heaps of snow, thanks for the photos 



taxlady said:


> Snow, lot's of snow and -4 C (25 F) and feels like -11 C (12 F) and there is enough wind that the snow is blowing around.
> 
> At 14h30 I took this pic of my path to the sidewalk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one at 15h50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trail is nearly obliterated by new snow.


----------



## Addie

Kylie, I would say that is an average snowfall for where taxlady lives. Our next storm is coming from Montreal. We call it the Montreal Express. It is so neighborly of them to share it with us. Thank you taxlady. You Canadians are so generous with your winter weather.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> Following my husband's work. He was a commercial fisherman and we moved to Texas for the shrimping. The last time I came back to Boston, I made it clear that I would never move again. I wanted to settle down and make a proper home for my kids.




mission accomplished, addie--and superbly, too!!  this is easily seen by anyone who has known you for five minutes.


----------



## CWS4322

Yesterday we got hit with lots of snow--the light, fluffy kind--about 12 inches. Thankfully, my neighbour was in the Christmas spirit and brought his bobcat down and cleared my driveway and two of the neighbours' driveways. Today it is bright and sunny--looks like winter wonderland out there.


----------



## chopper

We got a dusting of snow last night. Nighttime weather has been in the single digits. Burrrr...  Almost 9:00 and up to 18 degrees.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is lovely here today...sunny, warm going for a top of 29c


----------



## Snip 13

It's freaking hot here!!!! I've eaten about 2 lbs of ice and I still feel hot. Did I mention I hate summer?!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Kylie, I would say that is an average snowfall for where taxlady lives. Our next storm is coming from Montreal. We call it the Montreal Express. It is so neighborly of them to share it with us. Thank you taxlady. You Canadians are so generous with your winter weather.


Hey, that storm came up from Tennessee. 

That snow was on bare pavement. It does get deeper, but that was the most snow we have EVER had in 24 hours. It was at least 45 cm (1/2 a yard).

There were loads of accidents and stuck cars, but luckily, no fatalities. When the previous record was set in 1971, 17 people died.

People were pushing busses that had gotten stuck!






At least two of our articulated busses broke!


----------



## Kylie1969

Geez, that is full on


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Hey, that storm came up from Tennessee.
> 
> That snow was on bare pavement. It does get deeper, but that was the most snow we have EVER had in 24 hours. It was at least 45 cm (1/2 a yard).
> 
> There were loads of accidents and stuck cars, but luckily, no fatalities. When the previous record was set in 1971, 17 people died.
> 
> People were pushing busses that had gotten stuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least two of our articulated busses broke!


You got hit harder than we did. I was so happy to see my neighbour on his bobcat (it has a front-end bucket). I was so not looking forward to shoveling. I had shoveled the end of the driveway where the snowplow piles up the snow, but hadn't made much progress on the 150+ ft driveway to the house. I'm getting too old to do that kind of shoveling too many times in one winter.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> You got hit harder than we did. I was so happy to see my neighbour on his bobcat (it has a front-end bucket). I was so not looking forward to shoveling. I had shoveled the end of the driveway where the snowplow piles up the snow, but hadn't made much progress on the 150+ ft driveway to the house. I'm getting too old to do that kind of shoveling too many times in one winter.


Yeah, it was pretty impressive here. My MIL said that her snow removal company had been by and plowed her driveway twice, but she couldn't tell by looking. She lives in Cornwall.

That walk to the dep, a short block away, was a major expedition. I had to walk in the street. On the deep parts, I had to take little bitty steps because it was impossible to tell where the snow was deeper. On the way back I had the snow blowing in the face issue. I eventually had to take off my glasses to be able to see.

At least the snow removal company has been by today. They usually clear all of the concrete. Today they just cleared paths and shovelled the snow off my front step.


----------



## simonbaker

We ended up with 5" of the fluffy white stuff yesterday. High of 18F today. On the way home around 5 pm it was 3F. Cold night, no snow today.


----------



## love2"Q"

To cold for me... High of 43... No good... Need to win the lotto and move back to florida


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> mission accomplished, addie--and superbly, too!! this is easily seen by anyone who has known you for five minutes.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Addie

love2"Q" said:


> To cold for me... High of 43... No good... Need to win the lotto and move back to florida


 
It is winter and supposed to be cold. Wait til the temps are in the single digits or minus.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Yesterday we got hit with lots of snow--the light, fluffy kind--about 12 inches. Thankfully, my neighbour was in the Christmas spirit and brought his bobcat down and cleared my driveway and two of the neighbours' driveways. Today it is bright and sunny--looks like winter wonderland out there.


There were loads of stories in Montreal of people helping out other people with the problems caused by the snow. Kinda nice.


----------



## taxlady

-12C (10F) feels like -19C (-2F) Brrrr


----------



## Kylie1969

30c here, we have just recently put the air con on


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> -12C (10F) feels like -19C (-2F) Brrrr


About the same temps here. I have my alarm set to "put another log on the fire" at 2:30 a.m. and again at 4:30 a.m. to keep the house at 18 degrees. I plan on simmering turkey soup on the woodstove tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

According to our weathermen, we are supposed to get snow. but it looks like outside as if Frosty the Snowman has just a bad case of dandruff instead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 19°F and sunny...it's supposed to get up to 28°, cloud up and snow.


----------



## taxlady

It's -9C (16F) and feels like -16C (3F) and it's snowing again. The prediction is for 2-6 cm.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> According to our weathermen, we are supposed to get snow. but it looks like outside as if Frosty the Snowman has just a bad case of dandruff instead.


 lol

High of 18F here today, currently 16F.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been a lovely 29c today...bit on the warm side, but a lovely day


----------



## simonbaker

The sun looks like it's trying to come out on this beautiful 17F sunday morning in SE S.D.


----------



## Andy M.

Nice morning after the storm.  Temp close to freezing with gusts.  Decent snow removal weather.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Nice morning after the storm.  Temp close to freezing with gusts.  Decent snow removal weather.


How much snow did you guys get?


----------



## taxlady

It's -12C (10F); feels like -22C (-8F) and sunny.

The city expects to finish snow removal by Monday the 7th, provided we don't get another major snowfall. They are stopping work on snow removal on Monday, NYE for 36 hours. By then, most of the guys doing the snow removal will have worked on it for 70 hours, which is the max allowed by law seven days (for snow removal). Wow! These guys have been putting in 14 hour days. The city crews have been supplemented by private contractors. The city figures that this round of snow removal will cost $25,000,000. The annual snow removal budget for Montreal is $150,000,000.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> How much snow did you guys get?




About 8" in our town.  It wasn't a heavy wet snow so not much effort to move it.  We were able to just plow through the piles at the end of the parking spaces.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 32c here today....right now at 7.20am a lovely 16c


----------



## simonbaker

Hope you have a wonderful day Kylie! It's 4:20 pm here on a Sunday afternoon. The sun looks like it's just getting ready to set.  It's 26F here in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you SB


----------



## taxlady

It's snowing again. It's pretty and sparkly. It's also friggin' cold. -12C


----------



## chopper

Very light snow this morning.  Looks like someone is sifting powdered sugar onto the deck.  It is about 22F.


----------



## MrsLMB

Sun came out for a while and started melting the snow .. now I have puddles of slush that are going to be all ice in a few hours


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


> Sun came out for a while and started melting the snow .. now I have puddles of slush that are going to be all ice in a few hours


I hate when that happens.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be a sunny and warm 33c today


----------



## simonbaker

High of 22F today but the temp.'s are continuing to drop. Will be a cold night out there.


----------



## taxlady

It's -2C (28F) and going down to -12C, but will feel like -22C (-8F). At least there is no snow in the forecast until Thursday and then it's only for isolated flurries.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is currently 29c...heading for 33c and I am sure it will be here soon, it is feeling warm inside, air con on soon I think


----------



## Addie

Our temps are in the low 30's. I am not complaining. It is winter and it is supposed to be cold at this time of year. 

I had an argument with one of the residents. Her apartment is right next to the thermostat for the hallway. She is always shutting it off. Try to explain to her that coming out of a warm apartment into a cold hallway is miserable and not too conducive to good health. I finally won the argument when I told her I shouldn't have to put a heavy winter coat on to check my mail. Leave the dang thing alone. She got the message. 

She is the type of tenant that constantly complains about EVERYTHING! 

Ya know, it is really hard trying to remain polite while trying to resolve any differences with your neighbor. I really want to just smack them.


----------



## taxlady

There was no snow in the forecast. There lots of big, fluffy, snowflakes falling now.


----------



## LPBeier

We were supposed to have snow - got some flakes this morning that never stuck to the ground and now it is just cold and icy out.  DH is driving his bus - thankfully he will be home before midnight and all the commotion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All our flakes are outside blowing off fireworks.  I have two furry hip pads attached, they decided it was safer with me than under a chair.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All our flakes are outside blowing off fireworks.  I have two furry hip pads attached, they decided it was safer with me than under a chair.



Yeah, my two pups are as tight under my feet as they could possibly be.  Joie needed to go out and I have never seen him pee so fast and scramble back inside! Poor things.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All our flakes are outside blowing off fireworks.  I have two furry hip pads attached, they decided it was safer with me than under a chair.




i love the way you draw a picture with your words, pf, especially when describing adorable, or funny, or maddening kitty antics.  i can just see you sitting there, with a kitty glued to each hip, like earmuffs gone south....

tim comes to mind too, when i think of amusing kitty stories. his cat would make frequent appearances in his daily posts.  she became a familiar character on the dc scene, fully scripted, and able to bend tim to her will at every turn. a guileless kitty cat, a simple outstretched paw....


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> tim comes to mind too, when i think of amusing kitty stories. his cat would make frequent appearances in his daily posts.  she became a familiar character on the dc scene, fully scripted, and able to bend tim to her will at every turn. a guileless kitty cat, a simple outstretched paw....



I wonder how the kitty is doing without his companion?  Nice to remember, thanks.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 15F in SE S.D.


----------



## luvs

the snow is not pouring now. sure is chilly, though.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be 35c here today...but we will be at the movies this morning, so we wont know about it 

Next couple of days...41c and 42c


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> It is going to be 35c here today...but we will be at the movies this morning, so we wont know about it
> 
> Next couple of days...41c and 42c


So, we both have somewhat extreme weather.

-14C (7F) and it feels like -22C (-8F)  indeed.


----------



## simonbaker

Very still night, seems strange without any wind. It's 15F.


----------



## taxlady

-18C (0F) brrrr - a proper Montreal January.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> -18C (0F) brrrr - a proper Montreal January.


 
Ah yes. And I want to thank you for sending the Montreal Express our way. A proper 26ºF. Night time is upon us and the temp will be dropping to single figures.


----------



## chopper

Cold again here tonight.  19 degrees F right now.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> So, we both have somewhat extreme weather.
> 
> -14C (7F) and it feels like -22C (-8F)  indeed.


 
Wow, we sure are having some extreme weather!


----------



## Kylie1969

35c right now and getting hotter...not bad inside though...but air con on soon we think


----------



## taxlady

-21c (-6f)


----------



## simonbaker

High of 22F, now it's 17F.


----------



## MrsLMB

We are at 15F right now headed for a low of 9F


----------



## Kylie1969

A very hot 38c...lovely in here wit the air con on


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 32c at 7.30am...it is going to be 46c here today


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> It is 32c at 7.30am...it is going to be 46c here today


 
Ouch! That's harsh. Luckily we've had rain and it's cooled down to mid thirties. Still hot but a bit better.


----------



## Kylie1969

I know, it is crazy weather...I am moving to the Antarctic


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> I know, it is crazy weather...I am moving to the Antarctic


Save me a seat, I'm coming with!


----------



## Kylie1969

I sure will Snip, we can enjoy the freezing weather together


----------



## chopper

Cold again here today. You know, if it is going to be cold, it might as well snow!!!


----------



## taxlady

It has gone up to -16C (3F) and it's snowing lightly. It's very pretty, sparkly snow. It's supposed to go up to -3C (27F) tomorrow morning.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 17 F now. Radio just said it will get down to 3F tonight. I heard it's supposed to warm up to 32F tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a lovely 15° F right now.  The snow hasn't melted yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> I know, it is crazy weather...I am moving to the Antarctic





Snip 13 said:


> Save me a seat, I'm coming with!



You girls sound like me in the summer!


----------



## Kylie1969

Fi...so cant stand Summer arrrrggggghhhhh 

It is now 42.2c and getting hotter out there


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Fi...so cant stand Summer arrrrggggghhhhh
> 
> It is now 42.2c and getting hotter out there


I'm liking winter more and more as I read about your summer.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I'm liking winter more and more as I read about your summer.


 Makes me think this 3F  here tonight isn't so bad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I honestly feel more alive in winter.  It's easy to get warm, impossible to get cool.


----------



## taxlady

Well, in winter you can bundle up and not freeze too much. In summer you can only take off so much clothing. Even being naked wouldn't help.


----------



## Anazoth

Well, since i live in ireland. It was freezing yesterday, freezing today, going to be freezing tomorrow, going to be freezing next week, going to be freezing in the summer (except the 1 days worth of sun we get).


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Well, in winter you can bundle up and not freeze too much. In summer you can only take off so much clothing. Even being naked wouldn't help.



I also use the same analogy, Taxy, you can always add more clothes!


----------



## taxlady

Anazoth said:


> Well, since i live in ireland. It was freezing yesterday, freezing today, going to be freezing tomorrow, going to be freezing next week, going to be freezing in the summer (except the 1 days worth of sun we get).


I just checked the weather in Ireland. We have wildly different ideas of what is freezing. 

Even in Denmark they don't call it freezing unless its near 0C (32F).

Here, in winter, if it is sunny, it usually means it's even colder.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has now reached 44.5c here 

The evaporative air conditioning is not bad but it struggles a bit in this high heat, but the split system costs so much to run for long periods of time

Can't wait for the change to come through


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I'm liking winter more and more as I read about your summer.



 Taxy

I wish I was in your Winter


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> I sure will Snip, we can enjoy the freezing weather together


 
I love winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Me too


----------



## steve73

Boiling here - nearly 48 deg Celsius


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Taxy
> 
> I wish I was in your Winter


Are you sure about that? Have you ever trudged through snow? Have you ever been outside in -20C? That's weather that kills people. Yeah, I know 44C kills people too.


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change came through here late last night and it is currently 25c...lovely!!

It is going to be 32c today...much better, still hot but not sweltering


----------



## chopper

A few days ago it was -34F at my son's house in Alamosa, Colorado when they got up to go to work.   It was the coldest place in the nation.  I'm really glad that I don't live there.  Even the cars don't want to start at that temperature.  

Here right now it is sunny and 38 degrees above zero.


----------



## simonbaker

24F now in SE S.D. it's cold but not unbearable yet. a low of 2 F predicted tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

We just got back from a walk, it's a cloudy 36°F here along the Mississip.


----------



## Kylie1969

24c right now, heading for 36c


----------



## taxlady

Normal winter weather for Montreal: -10C (14F). It wasn't awful when I bought groceries, but I did have to turn on the rear windscreen defroster.


----------



## chopper

Dark and 24F. Not bad for 6:30 in the evening this time of year. We just need snow, and there is nothing in the forecast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Dark and 24F. Not bad for 6:30 in the evening this time of year. We just need snow, and there is nothing in the forecast.



No kidding, here it is January and you can still see trees and brown areas on the tops of the mountains in the back country.  Does not bode well for next fire season.


----------



## simonbaker

2F here, brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dawgluver

Brrrrr indeed, SB!  You usually send us your weather, and we currently have 35° F.  You are welcome to keep your 2°F!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Brrrrr indeed, SB! You usually send us your weather, and we currently have 35° F. You are welcome to keep your 2°F!


It's supposed to warm up this upcoming week, I will be so glad to pass these temp.'s south to you!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> It's supposed to warm up this upcoming week, I will be so glad to pass these temp.'s south to you!



  Oh sure, SB.  Hopefully we'll both get some decent weather!  It was quite nice here today, sorry you didn't get the same.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Oh sure, SB. Hopefully we'll both get some decent weather! It was quite nice here today, sorry you didn't get the same.


 Sending warmer thoughts your way!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Sending warmer thoughts your way!



Thanks, SB!  Back at you!


----------



## Addie

30ºF here tonight. We are having a warm spell.


----------



## luvs

warming here, & the wind isn't howling anymore. the black ice melted w/ the snow. the sun is shining so brillianty in the day, a comforter over the eyes can't block it.


----------



## Snip 13

37C here today! Hot hot hot yuck!!!!


----------



## taxlady

-10C (14F) and light snow. It's gonna be a long winter, or at least feel like it.


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny, nice day here. It's in the high 30's. Alot of the snow has melted.


----------



## Dawgluver

A bright, sunny 27° here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

30c right now, heading for 40c


----------



## MrsLMB

Freezing rain


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


> Freezing rain


I am not a fan of freezing rain. Yuk. But, tomorrow, the trees should be gorgeous, especially if the sun comes out.


----------



## Kylie1969

40c...again


----------



## taxlady

-9C and it finally stopped snowing. It snowed all day.


----------



## Snip 13

I don't know but it's hot! Didn't watch the news this morning. Feels about the same as yesterday.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dropped to 36c now


----------



## Kylie1969

21c now and heading for 31c, much better today


----------



## taxlady

The DJ on the radio said that it seems like it has been snowing since Xmas. I think we have had a few days of no snow, but it sure does seem like it's been every day. Snowed yesterday, snowed today.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> The DJ on the radio said that it seems like it has been snowing since Xmas. I think we have had a few days of no snow, but it sure does seem like it's been every day. Snowed yesterday, snowed today.



Sounds nice. If its going to be cold, it should snow. We need it so bad here. Everything is way too dry!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Sounds nice. If its going to be cold, it should snow. We need it so bad here. Everything is way too dry!



++++++++Please!!!!!  Snow!!!!  We need it desperately!


----------



## simonbaker

Warmed up today & the sun was shining. High of 34F, sounds like all week is supposed to be nice.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice, sunny and warm


----------



## luvs

a tad chilly. supposed to be in the 40's later. there was ice on the concrete where we'd not yet salted awhile ago. piles of snow, too.
waiting to see if that snow turns to ice late tomorrow night.


----------



## tinlizzie

I read back through the January thread so that I wouldn't ask something that had already been covered.  Yikes!  The hot hot hots and cold cold colds!  Anyone for New Gingrich's colony on the Moon?

But the reason I checked was the huge fires burning in Australia -- any of our folks anywhere near? I hope not.  You've been roasting on so many days, Kylie.  You, too Snip.  Thank goodness for air conditioning.

We're to be a bit unseasonably warm for the next week or so -- highs in the mid 80'sF and lowsermm in the 60'sF.  Not too shabby.


----------



## simonbaker

Another nice day. High in the mid 30's with the sun shining. A little snow left in town.  Rain expected on thursday that will take most of the snow out of SE S.D.


----------



## taxlady

High of 0C (32F) and no snow!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a glorious day here today 

23c, sunny, warm with a lovely cool breeze, feels like Spring instead of Summer...loving it


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> It is a glorious day here today
> 
> 23c, sunny, warm with a lovely cool breeze, feels like Spring instead of Summer...loving it


That does sound lovely. 23C is such a lovely temperature.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 36°F here aong the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> But the reason I checked was the huge fires burning in Australia -- any of our folks anywhere near? I hope not.  You've been roasting on so many days, Kylie.  You, too Snip.  Thank goodness for air conditioning.



Lizzie, we are good here...the fires are in Tasmania and NSW at the moment, it is so sad


----------



## taxlady

I'm surprised that it isn't colder than -7C (20F), since it is early and there is lot's of sunshine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is 47°F, right now, supposed to rain today.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> I read back through the January thread so that I wouldn't ask something that had already been covered. Yikes! The hot hot hots and cold cold colds! Anyone for New Gingrich's colony on the Moon?
> 
> But the reason I checked was the huge fires burning in Australia -- any of our folks anywhere near? I hope not. You've been roasting on so many days, Kylie. You, too Snip. Thank goodness for air conditioning.
> 
> We're to be a bit unseasonably warm for the next week or so -- highs in the mid 80'sF and lowsermm in the 60'sF. Not too shabby.


 
I also read the reports about the fires. Very scary. My girlfriend in Cal. lives in Orange County. She is on flat land, but many of her friends there live up in the hills. Between mud slides and fires ravaging their neighborhoods, some of them had had to start over more than once. They have set up a circle of notification when any of them are in a danger area. 

Kylie lives near Adelaide. So she is not in the danger area.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thats right Ads...we are safe where we are, thank god!

There have been fires in country South Australia, at places that we have holidayed, it is so scary really


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Has there been any out of country help to aid with the fires, Kylie?  A few years ago we would have burned up if not for help from the Aussie Fire Crews.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Has there been any out of country help to aid with the fires, Kylie?  A few years ago we would have burned up if not for help from the Aussie Fire Crews.


My first thought was, "Why weren't there Canadian fire crews? Then I realized that they were probably busy fighting their own fires. The Aussies could come because it wasn't their "fire season". Our guys could go now, 'cause it sure isn't fire season in the northern part of N.A.


----------



## taxlady

It's +4C and rained today. We aren't expecting even vaguely seasonal weather until Monday, with freezing rain in the forecast for Friday.

This does not sound good. There has been so much snow that even with lots of snow removal, the sidewalks aren't down to pavement. If that packed snow gets wet and then freezes, it will be slippery as all get out. It's already kinda slippery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> My first thought was, "Why weren't there Canadian fire crews? Then I realized that they were probably busy fighting their own fires. The Aussies could come because it wasn't their "fire season". Our guys could go now, 'cause it sure isn't fire season in the northern part of N.A.



My thoughts, too.  I sure hope Montana crews are ready to suit up.


----------



## Addie

Right now we are having our January Thaw. Some areas the temp is reaching the low fifties during the day. Then back to reality.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Has there been any out of country help to aid with the fires, Kylie?  A few years ago we would have burned up if not for help from the Aussie Fire Crews.



Fi, I think it is just the Aussie's this time and a lot of volunteers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Fi, I think it is just the Aussie's this time and a lot of volunteers



I hope they holler if it gets out of hand.


----------



## tinlizzie

I heard this morning that Wyoming and Montana are in for a big snow.  Hope it's not _too_ big to suit you snow-lovers.


----------



## Snip 13

Very hot again. Can't even think straight in this heat lol!


----------



## babetoo

cold and rainy, yep even in so,. calif.


----------



## Kylie1969

Warm, but no too bad...heading for 33c today


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I heard this morning that Wyoming and Montana are in for a big snow.  Hope it's not _too_ big to suit you snow-lovers.



Nope, it's piling up nicely.  I just hope it hangs around so I can go for a mad romp on Saturday!  Please get all the idiots off the roads...


----------



## simonbaker

It started raining here at 1:00 pm today. It has melted alot of the snow in SE S.D.  The temp.'s are still above freezing. Not sure what the morning drive will be like on the way to work if it freezes tonight, it will make the roads real icey if that happens. Alot of "black ice" out there tonight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, it's piling up nicely. I just hope it hangs around so I can go for a mad romp on Saturday! Please get all the idiots off the roads...


 
I will stand out there in my nightgown and uncombed hair. That will scare those crazies back home.


----------



## Kylie1969

About 25c right now, not bad at all


----------



## justplainbill

A beautiful cool and dry day, 0 grad celsius.  Great day for some heavy baking.  Making a 1.5 kilo ryebread this morning.  Should be ready to eat by 0845.


----------



## taxlady

It's -2C and supposed to go up to +2C with a little bit of mixed precipitation. At least they aren't calling for freezing rain, as predicted for today earlier in the week.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Going to be in the 40 today but right now it is very foggy with black ice on the roads so there is a two hour delay for the schools.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16°F, overcast, snow on the ground.  Not sure if we will get more today, but it's supposed to stay cold and get down to 4°F tomorrow during the day.  I'm getting my boots out!


----------



## babetoo

sunny and chilly


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change came through and it is nice and cool...I have the whole house open


----------



## taxlady

Rainy today and maybe some freezing rain. Currently +1C.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice and chilly then Taxy


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Nice and chilly then Taxy


Actually, it's unseasonably warm.


----------



## Andy M.

We've been enjoying a stretch of warmer than average temperatures and no precipitation this week.  No complaints here.  Anything to keep home heating costs down.


----------



## chopper

It's 11 degrees right now. Burrrrrr!  No snow either.


----------



## Dawgluver

We are in North Dakota now, and they actually closed the schools!  Blizzard!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heck, growing up, school was closed two to three times a year.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Actually, it's unseasonably warm.


----------



## chopper

Te sun is out, but it is only 15F.  If it is this cold, it should be snowing, but it isn't.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is so unseasonal but I LOVE IT!!

It is currently 17c, raining and quite a cold breeze....WOOHOO!!


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Te sun is out, but it is only 15F.  If it is this cold, it should be snowing, but it isn't.


Doesn't usually snow when it's that cold, does it? But, you deserve some snow.



Kylie1969 said:


> It is so unseasonal but I LOVE IT!!
> 
> It is currently 17c, raining and quite a cold breeze....WOOHOO!!


w00t! Makes a nice break.


----------



## Kylie1969

It sure does...and it is still raining....and I am rugged up...I cant believe it, I am in my element for sure


----------



## MrsLMB

It was 60 here today   3 day ago it was snowing !!

So DH said it was time for us to go outside, "blow the stink off" and take down our outdoor Christmas lights and decor.  We went out, and after helping our elderly neighbor chase down his disobediant dog who had escaped, we did get those lights and decor down, stowed in the containers and put away.  Then we went for a walk to the park a few blocks away .. it was so nice !  But my lilac tree seems to think it's spring, I see little buds on it and we are to go back below freezing on Monday.  

As nice as it was today, I really am not ready for spring .. I want lots more snow !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

9°F here.  Went shopping, took my coat along in case I got cold.  I'm wearing a nice warm pullover sweater, wool socks, fleece lined shoes and a wool hat.  I didn't need the coat.  Shrek is acting like I should be frozen to death.  I think my coat is still in the car...


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely 20c right now


----------



## taxlady

3C and light rain. Predicted high for today is 7C, cloudy with showers. Looks like the temperature will start dropping tomorrow and get to regular January temps around the weekend.


----------



## simonbaker

I am staying with my mom in sw minnesota for a few days. It s 7F here today. Had a light dusting of snow on the overnight.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> I am staying with my mom in sw minnesota for a few days. It s 7F here today. Had a light dusting of snow on the overnight.



We had a light dusting of snow last night too.  Woke up to 0F this morning, but it has warmed up to 18 now.


----------



## MrsLMB

67F here today .. snow tomorrow 

At least we got a couple of outside things done this weekend.

I am ready for the snow to come back .. as nice as it was this weekend, I feel I am really not ready for spring yet.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely, cool and sunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not a cloud in the sky, it's going to be bitter cold in the morning.  I still want to turn the heat down, I could not sleep last night because I was too hot.


----------



## Addie

It is in the high 40's. I have had the heat down all day and didn't even realize it. Tomorrw more of the same, only higher temps. Then we will get hit with the cold front. No complaints. That is what winter weather is supposed to be like.


----------



## taxlady

We have fog. It's surprising how seldom we get fog, considering that it's an island.


----------



## vitauta

you do, taxy!  i hadn't thought of it that way til you just now mentioned it--you live on a great big island!  so cool....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> you do, taxy!  i hadn't thought of it that way til you just now mentioned it--you live on a great big island!  so cool....


I'm just over 2 km from the shore to the north and just over 4.5 km from the shore to the south.


----------



## babetoo

still low temps. did see sun. supposed to go up to 70 the rest of the week.


----------



## Dawgluver

19°F currently along the river.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 11F in sw Mn. Bitter cold tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> High of 11F in sw Mn. Bitter cold tonight.



I hear ya.  We drove through it, yuck!


----------



## shariwca

it is snowy and  rain , which making alberta , canada roads crazy. lots of accidents.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is currently 28c..tomorrow 36c and Thursday 41c


----------



## Addie

The end of  our January thaw.


----------



## Andy M.

Woke up to about five inches of snow.  It's tapering off as we approach the afternoon.


----------



## simonbaker

Warming trend in the high 30's today. It's about time for  bed now & it's 25F.


----------



## taxlady

Looks like our winter thaw is about over. Going down to -18 C (0 F) tomorrow evening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

3°F and FOG again today...yea!  I get to use the foglights on Archie!  He is ever so sharp rolling down the street, lights a blaring!


----------



## simonbaker

Feels like a decent morning. Don't have to warm up; the car before work today & the windows aren't frosted over. Looks like it's going to be a nice day. Just heard on the radio that it's not going to last. They are talking a high of 3F for monday.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Looks like our winter thaw is about over. Going down to -18 C (0 F) tomorrow evening.


Oh yeah, back to regularly scheduled weather. -12C, feels like -21C. Brrr


----------



## Kylie1969

It got to 44c yesterday...gee it was hot!

Today the change came through, but it still feel very warm for some reason...going for 27c today


----------



## simonbaker

Another high of 37F today, I could get used to this...very cold temp's just around the corner.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not bad, 22°F.  Supposed to warm up this weekend, then get really cold.


----------



## taxlady

-18c (0f)


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely day today...a fair bit cooler...still about 25c, but it is so much better than 44c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Foggy....this is fun, wish I had time for a walk this morning.


----------



## Snip 13

It's raining buckets and it's 28 C. It's still hot but better. I love rain but not walking in it! I got soaked today lol!


----------



## taxlady

Sunny and cold -16 C and going up to -12 C.


----------



## Kylie1969

Absolutely lovely!

17c right now at 8.10am...heading for 27c...just right!


----------



## Gravy Queen

Snowy and a tads chilly


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely GQ


----------



## chopper

Warm today.  50 degrees right now.  Doesn't seem like winter.  I will make the best of it and grill something outside this evening.


----------



## love2"Q"

Its around 50 today.. 30s for the rest of the week..


----------



## Dawgluver

51° on our walk, wind picked up, and temp is supposed to take a huge dip tomorrow.  It was a nice taste of Spring to come.


----------



## Kylie1969

Has been lovely and cool this morning, going for a top of 30c later


----------



## taxlady

Snowing and -3C. They predicted 2-4 cm. It looks more like 10-12 cm. It's predicted to go down to -18 on Monday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa.  We had a nice, breezy walk at 51°, now the wind is ahowling, and it's 27°F and temp is falling fast, even lower with the wind chill, 43+mph gusts.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has reached 30c...air con is on, lovely in here


----------



## taxlady

It's +2C and snowing. It rained overnight, turning yesterday's snow to mush. We have a wind warning, as well as a snow squall warning and then, it's supposed to go down to -22 overnight.

The temps have really been bouncing around.


----------



## simonbaker

It started snowing around 7 am this morning. It's about 1:00 now & we have gotton about 2" of the fluffy white stuff. Still snowing off & on. Expecting a high of only 5F tomorrow. Very slippery under the snow with the thaw we have had the past few days in SE S.D.


----------



## Addie

Our temps are in the low 50's. I can live with that.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> It started snowing around 7 am this morning. It's about 1:00 now & we have gotton about 2" of the fluffy white stuff. Still snowing off & on. Expecting a high of only 5F tomorrow. Very slippery under the snow with the thaw we have had the past few days in SE S.D.



SB, you must have sent us your snow, it just got here.  Thanks!  Currently 18°F here along the river, what a change from yesterday's 51°!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> SB, you must have sent us your snow, it just got here.  Thanks!  Currently 18°F here along the river, what a change from yesterday's 51°!



Can you send it this way?  Still way too dry here.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Can you send it this way?  Still way too dry here.



Right now, it's a rather pathetic excuse for snow, very light.  However, SB and I will go outside and try to blow it really hard west back towards you, Chopper!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> Right now, it's a rather pathetic excuse for snow, very light.  However, SB and I will go outside and try to blow it really hard west back towards you, Chopper!



Thanks for taking care of me. I will wait for it.


----------



## Somebunny

I would be happy to share the fog, with anyone who might be interested........anyone?????  Drat!


----------



## chopper

Somebunny said:


> I would be happy to share the fog, with anyone who might be interested........anyone?????  Drat!



Just want snow...  although fog does have moisture, so send it too. Just no freezing rain.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Just want snow...  although fog does have moisture, so send it too. Just no freezing rain.



Hmm.  Somebunny may have better luck blowing fog south and east.  Being directionally disabled, I need to figure out which way is west.


----------



## Somebunny

chopper said:


> Just want snow...  although fog does have moisture, so send it too. Just no freezing rain.



Ok Chopper!  I am willing the fog your way, I would even take some snow if someone has extra


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> I would be happy to share the fog, with anyone who might be interested........anyone?????  Drat!



I'm always interested in fog or snow, just direct it my way and I'll give it that extra nudge it needs to hit Colorado!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has only got to 28c, so that is not too bad


----------



## MrsLMB

Ok .. it's officially cold here now .. we are sitting at 8 F and headed for a low tonight of 4 F .. and the wind is blowing   

They are saying our wind chill will be around -20 F ... that's a bit chilly don't ya think   LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a balmy 3°F, with wind chill factor making it  -20°F.  My ND peeps have something like -49°F with wind chill.  We are a hardy stock!


----------



## Kylie1969

27c right now


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> Ok .. it's officially cold here now .. we are sitting at 8 F and headed for a low tonight of 4 F .. and the wind is blowing
> 
> They are saying our wind chill will be around -20 F ... that's a bit chilly don't ya think LOL


 
Just a tad bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, ummmm...it's 18°F, clear and with the wind chill...feels like it's 25°F.  However, we have an inversion layer that hasn't moved for a few days and the air quality is starting to get pretty bad.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We have a balmy 3°F, with wind chill factor making it  -20°F.  My ND peeps have something like -49°F with wind chill.  We are a hardy stock!


I have you beat with -18C (0F). 

Stay inside and stay warm.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I have you beat with -18C (0F).
> 
> Stay inside and stay warm.



You too!


----------



## Addie

Since I have to go out early in the morning, I suppose I should watch the weather report. And then another appointment Wednesday afternoon. I just looked out the window. We have a reasonable coating of snow. Nothing sticking on the roadways though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

3 below with a 18 degree below wind chill. DH is going to go and pick up grandson and give him a ride to school. I hope they don't have the kids wait outside for the bell to ring. Brrr.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going for a top of 31c today


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> 3 below with a 18 degree below wind chill. DH is going to go and pick up grandson and give him a ride to school. I hope they don't have the kids wait outside for the bell to ring. Brrr.


About the same here. -20C (-4F) and windchill of -29C (-20F). Going down to -27C (-17F) with windchill of -40C (-40F). Brrr, but it should go all the way up to -21C tomorrow.


----------



## love2"Q"

14 degrees for the low.. not used to this for this area..


----------



## Dawgluver

We're up to 12°F here along the river.  Should make it to 22°F tomorrow!


----------



## simonbaker

On the way to work this morning it was 5 below zero. I believe the high was 5F today. It's 2F now.


----------



## CWS4322

Frigging cold---32C. Whose bright idea was it to heat with wood? Not only is it cold outside, it is darned cold inside. The wood stove isn't throwing enough heat (and the blower broke).


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Frigging cold---32C. Whose bright idea was it to heat with wood? Not only is it cold outside, it is darned cold inside. The wood stove isn't throwing enough heat (and the blower broke).


You are talking with the windchill, aren't you?


----------



## chopper

It was in the low 60's today. It should reach mid 60's tomorrow. Unseasonably warm when it is so cold other places. Still no snow from you nice folks who promised me.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It's flippin' cold.  The temp is immaterial.  Cold is Cold.  Too cold to go out.   I can prolly make a tray of ice cubes on the back step faster than in  the freezer.  

Sunny day. 

Sun usually equates warmth.  The only thing warm is my heart.  and its wrapped in layers.  As are my toes.


----------



## vitauta

...those nice folks will betray you every time with their lies and broken snow promises. that's why they are called 'fair weather friends'....


----------



## Kylie1969

30c right now, air con is on, lovely!


----------



## tinlizzie

For our friend-cicles up north -

Little Willie in best of sashes
Fell in the fire and was burned to ashes
By and by the room grew chilly
But no one cared to poke up Willie.


----------



## GotGarlic

Good one, lizzie!

We have 24F right now - expecting a high of 33. Thankful I'm not in Michigan or Chicago where we have family.


----------



## Rocklobster

-32 C right now. That is -25 F. Going to head out to start the car....


----------



## Snip 13

Rocklobster said:


> -32 C right now. That is -25 F. Going to head out to start the car....


 
That is colder than my freezer! 
It's exactly 32C here, complete opposite of your weather.


----------



## I_M_Baker

cold and grey...It is about 40 degrees and cloudy. everything is dead outside and there is a greyish brown hue out my window with a wind blowing that instantly chills your bones. I wish I was a bird so I could migrate this time of year!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 15°F, trying to decide which of my hat and coat combinations I will be wearing today.


----------



## Rocklobster

Snip 13 said:


> That is colder than my freezer!
> It's exactly 32C here, complete opposite of your weather.


You should see the ice here. It is frozen solid


----------



## Snip 13

Rocklobster said:


> You should see the ice here. It is frozen solid


 


It's because your son is here by us in SA, burning us alive


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> That is colder than my freezer!
> It's exactly 32C here, complete opposite of your weather.


I had a South African boyfriend when I came to Canada, so I met a number of South Africans. One young man arrived in January, from Cape Town (1st trip outside of S.A.) and complained that it was like stepping into a deep freezer. I pointed out that it was colder than that.


----------



## taxlady

It's up to -26C (-14F), up from -28C. Today's high is forecast to be -21C.


----------



## JoAnn L.

chopper said:


> It was in the low 60's today. It should reach mid 60's tomorrow. Unseasonably warm when it is so cold other places. Still no snow from you nice folks who promised me.



My oldest son lives in Aurora and is also enjoying the warmer temperatures too.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 15°F, trying to decide which of my hat and coat combinations I will be wearing today.


 

Compared to you, we are having a heat wave. It has climbed all the way up to 16ºF from 2ºF this morning.


----------



## chopper

GotGarlic said:


> Good one, lizzie!
> 
> We have 24F right now - expecting a high of 33. Thankful I'm not in Michigan or Chicago where we have family.



I have family in Michigan and Ohio where it is cold!  Maybe I could get them to send snow out to me.


----------



## taxlady

-24C (-11F). The thing I really like about this weather is taking a few deep breaths and really feeling the cold air in my lungs, the way some people like to take a drink of really cold water.


----------



## MrsLMB

Currently it's 10F.  Last 2 nights we hit zero.  High yesterday was 8 .. so with our high of 12F today, we are having a heat wave !!


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty hot and getting hotter...40c today


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a balmy 20° F here along the river, the wind is ahowling again, so methinks the wind chill factor is significantly lower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

25°F with windchill feels like 24°F, it's supposed to get up to 28°F tonight and snow.


----------



## simonbaker

Still dang cold!!


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> I had a South African boyfriend when I came to Canada, so I met a number of South Africans. One young man arrived in January, from Cape Town (1st trip outside of S.A.) and complained that it was like stepping into a deep freezer. I pointed out that it was colder than that.


 
It's crazy cold! I love cold weather but who wants to go outside in -30 temps. I would stay indoors all the time


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> It's crazy cold! I love cold weather but who wants to go outside in -30 temps. I would stay indoors all the time


I do stay inside most of the time, but I have to go out to get groceries and stuff. Now you know why I got a car with seat heaters.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> I do stay inside most of the time, but I have to go out to get groceries and stuff. Now you know why I got a car with seat heaters.


 
What happens with homeless people in that weather? Do you have shelters?


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> What happens with homeless people in that weather? Do you have shelters?


Yes we do, but not all the homeless are willing to go to them, even in this weather. In this weather the police try to find the ones they know to see that they are okay. Also, in this weather, the police are told to look the other way when they find them sleeping or loitering in the metro stations (our subway system).

There are organizations that have busses and vans out to try to get them indoors or at least into the warm bus.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yes we do, but not all the homeless are willing to go to them, even in this weather. In this weather the police try to find the ones they know to see that they are okay. Also, in this weather, the police are told to look the other way when they find them sleeping or loitering in the metro stations (our subway system).
> 
> There are organizations that have busses and vans out to try to get them indoors or at least into the warm bus.


 
I had a friend that was a recovering alcoholic. On Sundays we would go to where he knew the street people were and he had a gallon jug of whiskey in his trunk along with small paper cups. You can't get a drink here in Mass until later in the day on Sunday. Most of them were really sick and he would give them a shot to keep them going until the liquor stores opened. In the winter, we would go to the Salvation Army store and he would buy as many blankets they had. Then he would go around passing them out to the ones that wouldn't go inside in the really cold weather.

Like TL says, the police don't hassle them. They never bother anyone, never ask for money, and just want to be left alone. We too, like any big city, have shelters. But most of them don't want to be inside. Many times when I used to work downtown, I would come across a bunch of them sitting on their corner. I would give them the rest of the pack of cigarettes I had on me. I am sure if you had asked any of these souls as children, what they wanted to be when they grew up, they never said "I want to be homeless and a street person." "There but for the grace of God, go I." Something I say to myself every time I see them. And I don't even drink. Never have. 

When I was a child we had a man here in Eastie that went to school with my father. He was the CEO of the biggest utility company in the state. His wife walked out on him one day and from there he went downhill. His bed at night was one of the benches in the park in Central Square. They found him dead one very cold winter night.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> Yes we do, but not all the homeless are willing to go to them, even in this weather. In this weather the police try to find the ones they know to see that they are okay. Also, in this weather, the police are told to look the other way when they find them sleeping or loitering in the metro stations (our subway system).
> 
> There are organizations that have busses and vans out to try to get them indoors or at least into the warm bus.


 

That's so sad. Some homeless people in SA die in the cold of winter and it's not nearly as cold here!


----------



## Rocklobster

It's so cold outside that I saw some politicians with their hands in their _own_ pockets.


----------



## Snip 13

Rocklobster said:


> It's so cold outside that I saw some politicians with their hands in their _own_ pockets.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> It's so cold outside that I saw some politicians with their hands in their _own_ pockets.




Good one Rock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> It's so cold outside that I saw some politicians with their hands in their _own_ pockets.



Wow!  That's cold!!!

No snow, it's now 34°F, supposed to get warmer and they are still saying snow.


----------



## roadfix

I'm glad our cold snap finally ended....

Los Angeles Overreacts to Cold Temperatures - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> I'm glad our cold snap finally ended....


That's pretty funny.


----------



## simonbaker

Very cold again today. High of 7F today. It's back to 0 now. The overnight will be -0.
Hope it warms up soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is fabulous here!

The change came through last night and it is nice and cool...lovely cool breezes coming in through the house, loving it 

It is going to be like this for a whole week YAY!


----------



## taxlady

Currently at today's high of -18C (0F), going down to -25C (-13F) tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

20° here along the river.  No wind, so it's comfortable.  In a frozen sort of way.


----------



## MrsLMB

Rocklobster said:


> It's so cold outside that I saw some politicians with their hands in their _own_ pockets.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## GotGarlic

It's 25 degrees F here right now. We are expecting 2 to 4 inches of snow this afternoon and evening. We are just not used to that here. I'm not going anywhere today.


----------



## CWS4322

It is frigging cold here (again). Yesterday it was 0F, which is cold for this area. The windchill makes it much colder. I've been sticking close to the woodstove. Supposedly it is supposed to ease up tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> It is frigging cold here (again). Yesterday it was 0F, which is cold for this area. The windchill makes it much colder. I've been sticking close to the woodstove. Supposedly it is supposed to ease up tomorrow.


Yup, weather forecast for tomorrow is "very cold", not frigging cold.


----------



## bakechef

Everything here is getting a good coating of ice, ugh!  Should be an interesting drive home today.

We are supposed to be back up to 75 by Tuesday, what weird weather!


----------



## Hoot

Cccccold here by the Swamp! Cloudy and starting to snow.


----------



## LPBeier

Beautiful!  No rain, a bit of sun, not too cold.  My aching joints are very thankful!


----------



## bakechef

My car looked like a giant glazed donut!  The ice was so thick that I had to warm it up a bit, just to scrape, and I have a nice scraper from my days living in Maine.  

The roads were terrible.

The car washes are going to do an awesome business in a few days!


----------



## Kylie1969

So lovely here this morning...the sun is shining, it is cool, yet not cold and it is just perfect!


----------



## simonbaker

High of 27F today. Now it's 20F in SE S.D. I heard it's supposed to warm up this weekend, we're hopeful.


----------



## love2"Q"

2 inches of snow here in south east va... Its like the apocolypse...


----------



## Kylie1969

Still a lovely cool breeze, still sunny, happy days


----------



## chopper

46 degrees already this morning.  Hubby is out on the front deck hanging out with the dogs.  Doesn't feel like January.


----------



## GotGarlic

We got a couple inches of snow yesterday. It's 27F now; it's  supposed to get up to 35, so the snow will melt and re-freeze tonight.


----------



## simonbaker

Very sunny late morning. It's 15 F now in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

A very sunny 22°F here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

A perfect 25c today, currently only 14c at 7am


----------



## justplainbill

Good open window sleeping weather- a cozy -9 Celsius.  Sure love our featherbed.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 30F at 7 pm in SE S.D.  We are under a freezing rain advisory until 11 am tomorrow morning.


----------



## BoracayB

84*  80% humidity 15 knots wind. perfect


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

26F outside, 66F inside. And the hubby wonders why I'm wearing a blanket.


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> A perfect 25c today, currently only 14c at 7am


 
It's 07:02 am here now and it's 27C already  I'm sweating and I haven't even left the house, shoot me now!!!!! 

Major heat wave, how much worse could it possibly get?!


----------



## Snip 13

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> 26F outside, 66F inside. And the hubby wonders why I'm wearing a blanket.


 
I'll swap you. The only blanket you'll want to wear here is a cold wet one


----------



## Jigs-n-fixtures

We have a flood warning, an air quality advisory, an extreme winter weather advisory, and a winter travel warning.

We've had three weeks with lows of -10 to -20, with highs in the teens,  which froze up the river and caused ice damming.  Yesterday and today, the highs were in the mid thirties, which let the snow pack start to melt, and led to the flood warning.  

A new front is moving through, bringing fresh snow and frigid temperatures.  So things started to melt an then, froze solid again, and the snow is falling on top of nice fresh ice.  Which then makes the roads slick resulting in the travel advisory.  

Times like this I wonder why I moved here from Las Vegas.


----------



## Zhizara

*CraZy New Orleans*

The weather is as crazy as the natives here!

Yesterday I took a cab to go to Walmart, a 2 minute ride away, but we were turned back by a police officer because there was a PARADE!  Huge turnout, and no way to get to Walmart as they were on the parade path.  Imagine the customers trying to get OUT of Walmart.

I have no idea _why  _there was a parade.  Mardi Gras is almost a month away.  People that I asked all said the same thing:  "It's New Orleans."

This will be the 3rd Mardi Gras since I moved here.  I guess I didn't try going to Walmart when they had the parade before.  Now I know how I kept hearing high school bands from time to time.

The weather is gorgeous.  The temperature will hit 70 again today.  Tomorrow, it could be more or the same, or I might have to turn on the heater again.  

If the wind is out of the West to South and East, I can leave my windows open when the temperatures are in the sixties.

Lovin' it!


----------



## Hoot

Snow on the ground still......we had a couple inches. Started snowing Friday just before my step daughter's wedding. I question the wisdom of getting married in January.


----------



## taxlady

Jigs-n-fixtures said:


> We have a flood warning, an air quality advisory, an extreme winter weather advisory, and a winter travel warning.
> 
> We've had three weeks with lows of -10 to -20, with highs in the teens,  which froze up the river and caused ice damming.  Yesterday and today, the highs were in the mid thirties, which let the snow pack start to melt, and led to the flood warning.
> 
> A new front is moving through, bringing fresh snow and frigid temperatures.  So things started to melt an then, froze solid again, and the snow is falling on top of nice fresh ice.  Which then makes the roads slick resulting in the travel advisory.
> 
> Times like this I wonder why I moved here from Las Vegas.





GotGarlic said:


> We got a couple inches of snow yesterday. It's 27F now; it's  supposed to get up to 35, so the snow will melt and re-freeze tonight.


Don't ya just hate when it warms up enough to thaw the snow and then freezes again and turns it all to slippery ice.

-16C here today with an expected high of -12C. Tuesday it's supposed to go up to 8C with freezing rain! Freezing rain and a high of 0C on Wednesday. Oh, that's going to be a mess. Far too much snow to melt it all in that time. Back to seasonal highs of -10C for Friday.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> 26F outside, 66F inside. And the hubby wonders why I'm wearing a blanket.


 
You would love my apartment. Since I don't have to pay for my heat, I have the thermostat pushed up and it is now 79ºF. in here. I am on two blood thinners and get cold very easily. And I have my shawl on.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:


> You would love my apartment. Since I don't have to pay for my heat, I have the thermostat pushed up and it is now 79ºF. in here. I am on two blood thinners and get cold very easily. And I have my shawl on.



79 is a bit too warm for me. I'd be running around in shorts and a light-weight t-shirt and sipping ice water. A solid 70-72 is pretty much perfect for me, but I'm generally comfortable at 68 to 74. Hmmm, such a narrow temperature range.


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice steady freezing rain.  Should be a mess tonight.


----------



## JoAnn L.

29 degrees with freezing rain.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yeesh, be careful if you guys have to go out in that stuff. Freezing rain has got to be some of the most hazzardous weather to drive in, especially if there is a decent wind.


----------



## JoAnn L.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Yeesh, be careful if you guys have to go out in that stuff. Freezing rain has got to be some of the most hazzardous weather to drive in, especially if there is a decent wind.



We will be staying home and watching movies, it is scary just to see all the ice on our driveway, sidewalks and street. Sure hope we don't lose power.


----------



## simonbaker

Raining all morning & afternoon in SE S.D.  It's so slippery out there you can hardly walk across the driveway. Right now it's bordering on 30F, supposed to get colder tonight which will make it a real skating rink out there.


----------



## Kylie1969

So nice and cool, heading for only 23c today


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Raining all morning & afternoon in SE S.D.  It's so slippery out there you can hardly walk across the driveway. Right now it's bordering on 30F, supposed to get colder tonight which will make it a real skating rink out there.



Our driveway was slipperier than it was in town.  We have 34°F right now, not looking forward to your stuff, SB, though I envision a 2 hour school delay tomorrow.


----------



## chopper

55 degrees. Been playing outside with the dogs.  Last night we put a fire in the fire pit on the front deck and had s'mores.  Crazy January weather!


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from work & it's just about 7 pm. The temp, is now 34F & really foggy. It's sloppy outside, slick in spots. Now they are talking about some snow coming.


----------



## Kylie1969

Only 20c here right now...in Summer...it is strange but brilliant


----------



## taxlady

-11 C! That's the warmest it's been in quite a while. Freezing rain in the forecast for this afternoon. I'm surprised how many of us here at DC are having to deal with that slippery stuff all over the continent.


----------



## pacanis

Raining, windy, half of our foot and a half of snow has either melted or turned to slush... Lovely day...


----------



## Rocklobster

Just got back from a walk.....heading back out to bring my girlfriend her lunch and some coffee. Then, wait for the weather to do its worst before I fire up the snowblower and try and get rid of some of it...


----------



## taxlady

Roch, we're getting snow too. I wonder if we can avoid the freezing rain. I hope, I hope, I hope...


----------



## mmyap

Rainy, rainy, rainy.  I had to wear my wellies to work and my hair looks like I stuck my finger in a light socket.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely and cool, 23c today


----------



## Dawgluver

Started out super foggy and 40°F this morn (no school delay) and got progressively foggier.


----------



## babetoo

a little sun for a change, overcast in a.m.


----------



## simonbaker

32F & slick outside. They are talking about snow coming but have not seen anything yet in SE S.D.


----------



## chopper

There is a little hope for a little snow tomorrow.  I'm crossing my fingers that we get something.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is only 19c brrrrr for Summer


----------



## Zhizara

Low to mid 70s again today!  Lovin' it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Apparently it snowed, I heard them out shoveling.  I haven't looked yet.  It's 27°F, perfect...there is a slight breeze, I may need a hat.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 42F today, suprisingly warm. We didn't get the snow we thought we would. It all went North & West of us. Next up freezing cold temp's to look forward to in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to 61°F, then came the rain.  Temp has been steadily dropping, and we're expecting a goodly amount of snow and cold for tomorrow.


----------



## MrsLMB

2 days ago we were at 13F for our high with snow all over the place.  Today we were at 60F and no sign of snow anywhere.  Day after tomorrow we are to have a high of 25F and lots of snow again.  So if we don't like the weather .. hang on a couple of days and it will change  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

6 inches of snow by the time I went to work this morning.  The we got another 4 during the morning.  Then the sun came out and melted it down to 5 inches...supposed to get more tonight.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Addie

I looked out the window and there is a light covering of snow. When did that happen?


----------



## Kylie1969

Perfect day here, 26c and sunny


----------



## Merlot

Tornado watch here until 1   I have a sick child that needs to get to the doctor, guess it will be this afternoon!


----------



## Claire

The weather outside is frightful .... let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.  Plenty of food and hootch in the house, no place I have to be.


----------



## JoAnn L.

No school again today, lots and lots of snow with high winds.


----------



## Dawgluver

No school here either, the snow has slowed, but it's still really windy.


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Tornado watch here until 1  I have a sick child that needs to get to the doctor, guess it will be this afternoon!


 
It seems like the tornado season has become an all year thing. 

It is 53ºF. here today. I have to go and pick out new frames for reading glasses.


----------



## Kylie1969

19c and only going to be 22c today with some showers


----------



## taxlady

It snowed yesterday. Today it's been raining. Had a high +8C (46 F). Big puddle in front of my door.


----------



## MrsLMB

Today our high was 61 F .. and we are headed for a low tonight of 24F !!  Then tomorrow snow and a high of 25F ... our poor plants thought it was spring and some have actually started to bud over the last 2 days.


----------



## simonbaker

Very cold. 8 below 0 for tonight. High of 0 tomorrow. They have closed all the schools in the city for tomorrow in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

17°F.  We had a second storm after the first one, big clumpy flakes and wind.  Stuff melted, so we now have ice under the snow, should make for an interesting commute tomorrow, unless schools get cancelled again!  Send it our way, SB!

I still can't believe we got up to 61°F yesterday.


----------



## chopper

Finally two days of cold and snow!    It was great!  Back to 50 degrees tomorrow.    Time for mud.


----------



## Addie

Here it is after 10 p.m and the temp is at 59ºF and still climbing. And this is January?


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> 17°F. We had a second storm after the first one, big clumpy flakes and wind. Stuff melted, so we now have ice under the snow, should make for an interesting commute tomorrow, unless schools get cancelled again! Send it our way, SB!
> 
> I still can't believe we got up to 61°F yesterday.


 We just had that a week ago, then the rain melted everything. Now the bitter cold temp.'s. Tonight on the news they are saying it may warm up for the weekend.  Living in  the midwest seems to be if you don't like the weather, just give it a few hours & it will change.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> We just had that a week ago, then the rain melted everything. Now the bitter cold temp.'s. Tonight on the news they are saying it may warm up for the weekend. Living in the midwest seems to be if you don't like the weather, just give it a few hours & it will change.


 
We only have to wait a minute or two. I went into the building to order my new glasses. When I came out about eight minutes later there was a strong cold wind blowing.


----------



## Kylie1969

20c right now, quite cool and it has been raining a bit today


----------



## Zhizara

Our warm spell has broken and it's back to using the heater.  The wind will be shifting more toward the west and south this afternoon, so maybe it will get warmer again.


----------



## Kylie1969

22c today and only 13c right now at 7.30am...I am sooooo loving this week, best Summer ever


----------



## Dawgluver

A bone chilling windy 5° F, -13° with wind chill.  Most school districts had a 2 hour delay.  Supposed to get worse tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Bitter cold all day. The high was 3 below 0.  Standing outside for only 3 minutes with exsposed skin creates frostbite. All schools in the area were closed today.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Bitter cold all day. The high was 3 below 0.  Standing outside for only 3 minutes with exsposed skin creates frostbite. All schools in the area were closed today.



Good to know, SB, we'll probably get that tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Good to know, SB, we'll probably get that tomorrow.


 They say the weekend may get up to 28F.....it will feel like a heat wave after today!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> They say the weekend may get up to 28F.....it will feel like a heat wave after today!



We have another 2 hour school delay tomorrow....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 34°F, slight breeze...sweater weather.


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, sweater weather lol. We had snow last Friday,  75F on Wednesday, and 38F right now. Wool coat, scarf and gloves weather for me.


----------



## Snip 13

It's no clothes weather for us lol! Hot as heck


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, sweater weather lol. We had snow last Friday,  75F on Wednesday, and 38F right now. Wool coat, scarf and gloves weather for me.



But, I grew up in much colder climes...the weather around here rarely makes me too cold, only if the wind is really blowing do I feel it.


----------



## Zhizara

The wind is back from the north again, so staying snug with windows closed.  Inside temperature is 72° so no heating needed yet.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, I grew up in much colder climes...the weather around here rarely makes me too cold, only if the wind is really blowing do I feel it.



I grew up in Michigan, but have now lived in Virginia for more than half my life. I remember one Thanksgiving in Michigan with DH's family. We went out for a walk after dinner and my SIL wore a short-sleeved shirt and sweater vest while I got all bundled up. I also remember, when we first moved here, marveling at people wearing heavy coats when the temp was in the 50s. But now we're acclimated,  too.


----------



## taxlady

Well, back to regularly scheduled weather: -14C (8F), with wind chillies: -22C (-8F). It's cold and dry enough that snow is drifting like sand.

We got lucky and missed the freezing rain. In fact the regular rain stopped long enough that it got a chance to dry up and it's not horribly slippery out.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite a cool day again today, as it has been all week, but starting to heat up again from tomorrow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I grew up in Michigan, but have now lived in Virginia for more than half my life. I remember one Thanksgiving in Michigan with DH's family. We went out for a walk after dinner and my SIL wore a short-sleeved shirt and sweater vest while I got all bundled up. I also remember, when we first moved here, marveling at people wearing heavy coats when the temp was in the 50s. But now we're acclimated,  too.



I generally stay very warm with a couple of layers as long as I have wool socks and the wind isn't blowing.  Sometimes a hat is needed.  One the temp gets to 0, then I consider a jacket and make sure I have hat and gloves.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is quite chilly here tonight, love it though, love rugging up


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> It is quite chilly here tonight, love it though, love rugging up



I just love your choice of words!


----------



## simonbaker

Have not been out yet today but it seems warmer when letting the cats out. They say it's in the 20's, much warmer than it has been.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're at 23° F, it's a heat wave!


----------



## simonbaker

We are the same as you!  



Dawgluver said:


> We're at 23° F, it's a heat wave!


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning it is 14.8c and heading for 26c...lovely!


----------



## Zhizara

It's in the low 60s, but the wind is out of the South again so I've been able to keep my windows open.  Nice!


----------



## MrsLMB

18F tonight.  We had 6" of snow today.  It's so very pretty and quiet out there right now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely Mrs L


----------



## panchocs

Around 30°C and kinda wet. I'm from Chile, and live in the central-southern area.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello Panchocs and welcome to DC 

I am guessing if it is that hot and rainy it is quite humid there right now?


----------



## panchocs

Pretty humid, yeah. Heat kinda sticks to our bodies. We are at the very south of the world, so we are used to freaky weather!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is cooling down nicely here, in for a good sleep I think


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> It is cooling down nicely here, in for a good sleep I think



I was sitting with a blanket around my shoulders, I sit in front of a brick wall, and socks on.  Shrek says, "If you are cold I can turn the heat up."  NO!!!  If the heat gets turns up, it's too hot to sleep.  I like blankets and snuggling under them.  But trying to sleep while sweating is a pain.


----------



## Kylie1969

Same here Fi, I like it to be cool in the room so I can snuggle under the quilt in a nice warmth, not boiling hot


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a sunny 26°F here along the river.  The snow is very crunchy.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day in the mid 30's, very sunny day. We are appreciating the sunshine with a little warmer temp.'s after the frigid cold week we had last week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35°F out, I just wore a long sleeve shirt when I went to the store.


----------



## Kylie1969

29c here right now, feeling quite warm as it has been unusually cool here the past week..now back to Summer temps


----------



## simonbaker

20F now. Drove to SW Mn. today, they have much more snow than we do in SE S.D


----------



## Kylie1969

35c here, quite hot but lovely in here with the air con on


----------



## taxlady

It went up to -10C (14F) today. It's currently -16C (3F) with an expected low of -22C (-8F).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

After the last two days we have no snow left...it's 37F out right now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be 36c here today...a hot one


----------



## chopper

Light rain!  Better than no rain (or snow) at all,


----------



## Addie

They are telling us we have a record storm with more than two feet of snow due.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> They are telling us we have a record storm with more than two feet of snow due.



Send it west when you are finished with it!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> They are telling us we have a record storm with more than two feet of snow due.





chopper said:


> Send it west when you are finished with it!


That's a much better idea than sending it north.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got to low 40's°F today along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Light rain!  Better than no rain (or snow) at all,



Careful of that light rain...we had that last night, the ground looked wet...it was ice, just a very light coating.


----------



## Addie

With the weather report that even the weather bureau is giving us, Andy is going to be sorry he came home. It is only Wednesday and they are giving flood warnings for Friday. The stores are going to be jammed tomorrow. Panic buying. And they are predicting high tides of 10 feet. Andy is going to need to go shopping, if he has any money left.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today it has been 28c, but muggy but at least not too hot


----------



## Dawgluver

We had an all day rainy +/-39° F here along the river, with lots of fog.

Stay safe, our Easterners, I hear you're in a major storm!


----------



## buckytom

chopper said:


> Send it west when you are finished with it!



lol!

i'm like a little kid waiting for the blizzard to hit us. we're expecting a foot or more.

like a good scout, i'm prepared. got the shovels out, am picking up sand and pet safe ice melt in the morning, and the sleds are at the ready by the back door for saturday and sunday. branches, buttons, carrots, and a scarf are also set to go. anyone have a magical tophat that i can borrow?

 c'mon snow!!!! there's angels awaitin'..


----------



## Kylie1969

It is warm here today, not too bad though, 27c


----------



## justplainbill

Less than 45 cm snow forecast for my area and people are shaking in their boots!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

a foot and a half of snow wouldn't make me shake in my boots, but I would be sure I had my boots handy.   Wish we could get that around here.  28°F and no snow to speak of...


----------



## pacanis

It's raining here. I hope it doesn't freeze.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Less than 45 cm snow forecast for my area and people are shaking in their boots!


45 cm is a respectable amount of snow. We're only expecting a total of 10 cm from the same storm.

It's currently -17C (1F) and we have a weather alert, "Strong northeast winds combined with snow will give near zero visibilities in blowing snow this afternoon."

I guess I better go pick up wine and milk soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's pouring down rain and 42ºF right now. It's supposed to stop by mid-afternoon and get up to 54.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> It's pouring down rain and 42ºF right now. It's supposed to stop by mid-afternoon and get up to 54.


 
Mine is supposed to stop by tonight and get down to 18


----------



## Addie

*Getting Ready For The Storm*

Our mayor has already declared a state of emergency. He got a lot of flack during the last storm. A lot of folks went for days without electricity. People have been told to stay off the streets unless it is an emergency. All streets are to be cleared of autos. Not may of our residnets have autos, but there is enough parking in both front of the building as well as the back. So they shouldn't have a  problem. I am all set for food. All our wiring is underground, so we should be holding on with electricity, heat, etc. I have never had a problem with my cell phone. But the atmosphere is raising heck and I keep breaking up. I just hope it is working if I need to make a 911 call. If not, I have my "Help, I have fallen and I can't get up" piece of equipement as a backup. I should get a call from the mayor's office at the hight of the storm checking on me to make sure I am all right. Something his Office of Elderly Affairs does everytime there is an emergency. 

I normally take these storms in stride and just poo poo the weather reports. But I am older now. More than ever I depend on the services for the elderly. Can they meet my needs during a storm? I hope I never have to find out. 

Will stay in touch and let you know how we are fairing.


----------



## Addie

Hey, our storm has a nmae. Nemo.


----------



## vitauta

you gotta watch out for those benign and child-friendly sounding storms--like sandy and nemo.  addie, we wish you a safe, cozy shelter with power and internet access, from which to report to us on your snow and weather conditions.


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> 45 cm is a respectable amount of snow. We're only expecting a total of 10 cm from the same storm.
> 
> It's currently -17C (1F) and we have a weather alert, "Strong northeast winds combined with snow will give near zero visibilities in blowing snow this afternoon."
> 
> I guess I better go pick up wine and milk soon.


Perhaps in the  Laurentides; that's one of the reasons why I prefer the Dolomiti.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Perhaps in the  Laurentides; that's one of the reasons why I prefer the Dolomiti.


I'm not talking about ski hills in the Laurentiens. I'm talking about snow dumps in metropolitan areas.


----------



## CWS4322

TL--we're experiencing much the same 2 hours west of Montreal. I had a couple of errands to run...haven't decided if I want to brave the cold and snow. It's coming down harder now than it was earlier.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> 45 cm is a respectable amount of snow. We're only expecting a total of 10 cm from the same storm.
> 
> It's currently -17C (1F) and we have a weather alert, "Strong northeast winds combined with snow will give near zero visibilities in blowing snow this afternoon."
> 
> I guess I better go pick up wine and milk soon.


45 cm is about 18 inches of snow. If you have to shovel it, it is more than a respectable amount of snow, it is a pain in the butt. The older I get, the more I dislike snow. Even with a snow blower, one still has to deal with the dump at the end of the driveway compliments of the snowplow. And, thanks to road work done last summer, that now drifts 4-5 feet into the driveway...it didn't used to do that.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> TL--we're experiencing much the same 2 hours west of Montreal. I had a couple of errands to run...haven't decided if I want to brave the cold and snow. It's coming down harder now than it was earlier.


It was already snowing and I didn't get out there soon enough. I'm staying in the house. We should have enough milk until tomorrow or Sunday. Wine might run out, but there's hard likker.


----------



## Addie

First they were predicting 1-1.5 ft of snow. Then 2 ft. Then 3 ft. Now they are predicting 35+ inches up to 40 inches. The govenor has declared a state of emergency in effect at 4 p.m. The Executive Order given is that all vehicles are to be off the road except emergency vehicles and needed personnel. Such as nurses, doctors, etc. And you must show Identification and Authorization. People have taken heed of the order and the roads are empty. A $500 fine and/or one year in jail. 

Logan Airport is EMPTY. All flights have been cancelled until after the storm ends on Saturday. No flights are being allowed to land. 

I went down to check my mail. I ran into a management maintenance man and asked him how was he going to get home. He is staying on the property to give help to anyone who may need it and to make sure access remains for any emeregency vehicles. (Snowblowing the driveway around the clock) For that I am grateful. It is a constant worry should I have a heart attack. And not just me. We have a few residents in the 90's. One is very frail and sick. 

The wind has shifted and is coming in from the North. Everything is blowing sidways. My big winidow is on the north side of the building, and this is the first time I have ever heard it rattle. It is two stories high. I am not going in that room at all. Too scary. That is one BIG, BIG plate glass window. I am wondering if maybe I should get dressed and stay dressed just in case that window gets blown in. I don't usually get rattled by storms, but this one seems different. I have never heard of 35+ inches of snow being predicted before. And we have had more than one blizzard in my lifetime. 

Oh, one more thing. Welcome home Andy!


----------



## Doe in the kitchen

Hmmmm....well it's like 40* here and rainy. But Idaho weather is always pretty cool here at this time of year.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be a lovely 28c here today, currently 21c at 10am


----------



## MrsLMB

taxlady said:


> It was already snowing and I didn't get out there soon enough. I'm staying in the house. We should have enough milk until tomorrow or Sunday. Wine might run out, but there's hard likker.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> It was already snowing and I didn't get out there soon enough. I'm staying in the house. We should have enough milk until tomorrow or Sunday. Wine might run out, but there's hard likker.


I have eggs up the ying yang. A friend was supposed to come get eggs (8 dozen in the a.m.). Unless he plans on snowshoeing over, I don't see how he's going to get here in the a.m.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I have eggs up the ying yang. A friend was supposed to come get eggs (8 dozen in the a.m.). Unless he plans on snowshoeing over, I don't see how he's going to get here in the a.m.


 
Poo went to several chicken farms in his area. Not one had a single egg to sell. The chickens in these here parts don't lay in the winter. Not unless you keep them inside 24/7 with a light on.


----------



## buckytom

CWS4322 said:


> I have eggs up the ying yang. .


that must be uncomfortable.


don't sneeze, or you'll be making omelettes...


----------



## simonbaker

Almost all of the snow is gone here in SE S.D. Sounds like we will be right on the edge of this big snowstorm all around us. They are talking chance of rain mostly. There is a chance of snow, depends on the direction this thing takes. Alot of family, some in minneapolis & the others in northern Minnesota,  are predicting 16-18" of snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 29°F here along the river.  Tomorrow should be around 40°.  Road trip to Costco!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Costco for me tomorrow,too...just ran out of one of my meds.  It's 35°F, cloudy with a wee breeze...where is my winter????????


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely 24c right now, love these slightly cooler summer evenings


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> that must be uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> don't sneeze, or you'll be making omelettes...


Ha-Ha! Henny is in a dog crate in the basement. I brought her upstairs to watch TV last night with me...I fell asleep. She didn't seem to mind sleeping wrapped up in a towel next to me. My hens must be happy hens--they lay eggs even if I forget to turn a light on for them.


----------



## Addie

In the town my youngest son lives, so far they have 29" of snow. And it is still coming down heavy. We are waiting for the 10 o'clock high tide. 

The wind gust have been recorded of 76 mph. That is hurricane winds. I found myself rocking. I haven't done that since I had my breakdown when my third child was born and I went into a depression. This storm is really BAD! And it is making me very nervous. I usually take events like this in stride. So I don't know why I am feeling this way. I have stopped watching the TV channels that are showing the storm and talking about it. I think I will try to take a nap. 

I am safe. Just waiting for the brunt of the storm.


----------



## taxlady

Sunny today. The snow has stopped. I wonder how much we got. -12C (10F).


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Costco for me tomorrow,too...just ran out of one of my meds.  It's 35°F, cloudy with a wee breeze...where is my winter????????



No snow here either!  

There is a chance this weekend.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be a lovely 26c today, perfect!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> No snow here either!
> 
> There is a chance this weekend.  Keeping my fingers crossed!



It was trying earlier, didn't do much.  It's warm enough to snow and the clouds look right.


----------



## JoAnn L.

They said that we will be getting some freezing rain about 2 AM. Ugh!!


----------



## MrsLMB

chopper said:


> No snow here either!
> 
> There is a chance this weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed!


 

Same here .. no snow.  It stayed cold all day but the sun was out.  Even at 22F what snow we did have melted.  

I want it back !!


----------



## simonbaker

It's 9 :30 pm & it's 44F with no snow in SE S.D.


----------



## justplainbill

Beautiful day. High-mid teens(F) , this evening.  Under 24" snow.  Only had to shovel out the berm created by the damn highway dept snow plow.  Just ran  the 4wd back and forth a few times to pack down & clear a path to the road.
My biggest concern is the damn salt dumped by the highway department that promotes corrosion of the undercarriage  of my vehicle.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> It's 9 :30 pm & it's 44F with no snow in SE S.D.


 
Gee we have a flake or two. Oh you mean snow! I thought you were talking about some people.


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad you were able to smoosh the snow down, JPB.  

Currently 30°F here along the river, with no further excitement.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

30 here, too.  Think I'll put on a sweater and go for a walk.


----------



## Addie

We will be digging out for the next week. Public transportation is still shut down. Hopefully they will be up and running in time for the Monday morning rush hour. Many moons ago they used to take the snow and dump it into Boston Harbor. But they found that the snow altered the temp of the water considerably. And it affected the salinity of the water. So the courts ordered the City to stop. Now they have "Snow Farms." That's a new one of me. If they have snowmen, I wonder if the have snow animals. Like snow cows, snow horses, snow pigs. And what would you feed them? You could just slop the pigs with snow slop. But what about the horses and cows? I wonder if they have a snow barn kitty to catch the snow barn mice? I think I have developed a 'snow brainer.'


----------



## Kylie1969

A lovely 22c right now but all next week, the heat is back again


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Gee we have a flake or two. Oh you mean snow! I thought you were talking about some people.


  I could think of some people that would refer too

Waking up to a vary light dusting of wet snow this morning. Very strong winds blowing this storm through.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> We will be digging out for the next week. Public transportation is still shut down. Hopefully they will be up and running in time for the Monday morning rush hour. Many moons ago they used to take the snow and dump it into Boston Harbor. But they found that the snow altered the temp of the water considerably. And it affected the salinity of the water. So the courts ordered the City to stop. Now they have "Snow Farms." That's a new one of me. If they have snowmen, I wonder if the have snow animals. Like snow cows, snow horses, snow pigs. And what would you feed them? You could just slop the pigs with snow slop. But what about the horses and cows? I wonder if they have a snow barn kitty to catch the snow barn mice? I think I have developed a 'snow brainer.'


 It's great waking up to a good laugh this morning!
Even though you are buried in snow it's great to see you still have that wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Well, we got our freezing rain overnight, everything is covered with a sheet of ice. :-(


----------



## chopper

We have 29 degrees rot now, and earlier it was sunny and snowing.  Very pretty, but just blowing around and not anything to speak of.  Snow is due to start at midnight and continue off and on until noon.  Te problem is, we may not get any right here at my house.  I'm sure I will be driving in it all day tomorrow though.  My yard needs the moisture so bad.  I hope the weather man is wrong and that we get snow at my house.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had rain all morning.  Now it's 49°F and the sun came out for a bit.  Nice weather for beagle-walking, which we did.


----------



## taxlady

-8C right now. It was all the way up to -6C (21F) today. Only expected to go down to -13C (9F) tonight.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> It's great waking up to a good laugh this morning!
> Even though you are buried in snow it's great to see you still have that wonderful sense of humor.


 
I don't have a choice. This morning the sun was shining so brightly. It hurt my eyes to look out the window. Tomorrow I have to do battle with the eye clinic. They lost my glasses. Should they find them, I want them to deliver them to me. I went down Friday to pick them up and no one could find them. So they said I should check with Winthrop. Not there. There is no way I am going out in this weather with all the ice and snow, to get them myself. I really don't relish a broken hip. And since one of them has Transitional lens, I need them to go out in the sunshine against the snow. 

Idiots! I am surrounded by idiots!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We had rain all morning.  Now it's 49°F and the sun came out for a bit.  Nice weather for beagle-walking, which we did.



I'd like to go Shrek-walking but he won't wear the collar...


----------



## CharlieD

We had really bither weather today. It stated with rain, that turned in to freezing rain, then it was frozen droplets falling from the sky. Then we had snow and now it is raining again. Craziness.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd like to go Shrek-walking but he won't wear the collar...



Bummer.  I'll have Beagle talk to him, it may just be he needs a couple extra links in his choke chain....


----------



## simonbaker

We had an inch of rain in the overnight. On top of that we got about 2" of snow. The temp's stayed in the mid 30's all day so it was sloppy & slushy all day. Around 5:00 it started getting cold with bigger snowflakes falling. The weather is bad all around us. They have closed I-29 from here to the N.D. border & I-90 from here to rapid city, SD.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely day here thus far...sunny and warming up a bit


----------



## Kylie1969

HOT...36c...very hot for the next week....c'mon Autumn, get here already!


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be another hot one today...37c


----------



## taxlady

-1C, everything is melting.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds cold Taxy...send some our way could you?


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds cold Taxy...send some our way could you?


Wish I could.

I notice you didn't ask to have our -17C sent to you.


----------



## GotGarlic

39F and sunny right now. We're supposed to have a high of 52F today.

Yeah, TL, I don't want your frigid temps either, lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I do!  Send them here!!!

It's 33°F and it rained all night...it's supposed to be winter!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Wish I could.
> 
> I notice you didn't ask to have our -17C sent to you.



  yeah, you can keep that one he he


----------



## Kylie1969

Today, it is hot...just for a change...there are thunderstorm coming this afternoon too, that should be cool


----------



## chopper

19 degrees!  Feels like winter, but doesn't look like it.  No snow.


----------



## simonbaker

Mid 30's all day then about 4:00 it really started cooling down, it's supposed to be cold tomorrow, high of 20F.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 31°F.  Thankfully the wind died down, it was nasty earlier.  Made me glad I had a hood on my coat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gah!  It's 37, I may as well get the shorts and tank tops out!


----------



## Kylie1969

YUK!!!

We had thunderstorms overnight and it has been so hot, and of course so hot now especially with the sun coming out 

28c now at 8.20am, heading for 37c


----------



## chopper

Still no snow...looks like it should snow, feels like it should snow, and no snow!  Maybe tonight.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## simonbaker

Cold day here. Started with 10F this morning. Our high was only 20F sounds like it will warm up for the weekend. A few flurries this afternoon but it didn't amount to anything.


----------



## Kylie1969

HOT...getting a bit muggy due to the rain that has just started...please come soon Autumn


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to around 28°F here along the river.  Not much wind, so it was fairly comfortable.


----------



## simonbaker

I am waking up before everyone this morning. The temp, says 9F out there this morning.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> We had really bither weather today. It stated with rain, that turned in to freezing rain, then it was frozen droplets falling from the sky. Then we had snow and now it is raining again. Craziness.


 
Charlie, that freezing rain and frozen droplets are called *sleet*. You have learned a new word today.


----------



## chopper

When i moved to Colorado many years ago i learned a new word : Graupel.  It's when little tiny snow balls fall from the sky.  I don't remember ever seeing this type of weather growing up in Michigan, and I know I had never heard the word.  I actually think that graupel is fun!  

Cold again here, and no snow or sleet or rain or graupel or anything!  Oh well...we do have beautiful sunshine, and Pikes Peak has snow on it so the view is beautiful.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 40°F right now. Temp is supposed to drop this afternoon and we'll get rain turning into snow. May accumulate a few inches by tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot...it was 28c overnight and today getting up to 38c


----------



## simonbaker

Reached a high of 32F today, nice the sun was shining.  It's back down to 28 now, time to get to bed soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

39c right now....very hot outside, lovely inside


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 40°F today along the river.  Went for a walk when it was 38° with a breeze.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds nice DL


----------



## Kylie1969

A lovely 18c this morning as the change came through, it is so cool and fresh...totally airing the whole house out


----------



## Dawgluver

Strange.  Temp got up to 57°F today.  We went for a walk at noon, got rained on, temp dropped and we got snowed on.  Really windy.  Currently 27 and dropping fast.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 20F today. By 5 00 it was 7F. The wind is very strong & cold. It feels like it cuts right through you!  There were a few flurries today but no accunulation. Big snowstorm in the forecast this week.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today has been perfect!

The change came through overnight and it was so nice and cool this morning and all day it has been a pleasant 26c....it is lovely this evening too, loving it


----------



## simonbaker

So very brrrrrr cold here today in SE S.D.  High of 2F today. Lows tonight somewhere around 11 below 0. Frostbite warning out all day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Very cold and very windy, downright nasty, we got up to 18°f, with wind chill much lower.  We're expecting another snowstorm too, starting sometime Thursday.


----------



## simonbaker

That thursday storm they are predicting is coming our way too. They keep changing the snowfall amounts that we are supposed to be getting. The latest one I heard is 5-7" of snow, how about you?


----------



## taxlady

I was all delighted that the 14 day forecast was showing temps around freezing. "Spring is coming! Spring is coming!" So, now we have -4C and heavy snow.

I am so tired of winter.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> That thursday storm they are predicting is coming our way too. They keep changing the snowfall amounts that we are supposed to be getting. The latest one I heard is 5-7" of snow, how about you?



Last I heard ours was the same as yours, SB.  Oh joy oh rapture.  TL, I agree, sick of winter.

Did see some of my winter aconites abloom, though they're now covered with a layer of ice.


----------



## Kylie1969

Another perfect day, 28c, sunny and warm


----------



## taxlady

It's -4C, so not all that cold. But, it is snowing a lot and windy. A friend of mine went out and said her granny wagon was horizontal from the wind a lot of the time.

I don't have any pressing reason to go out, so I won't.


----------



## Snip 13

30C, still humid and sticky but better


----------



## GotGarlic

Right now, it's 45°F - it's supposed to go down to 28°F tonight. Looks like snow and sleet are headed our way Friday.

Kylie, it cracks me up every time I see you say, "The change has come through." Here "the change" means menopause  For what you're referring to, we say "The [cold or warm] front has come through."

NOAA (National Oceanographic & Atmospheric Administration) posted this graphic on Facebook today. Thought you might find it interesting. I'm married to a former Navy meteorologist/oceanographer, so we keep up with this stuff


----------



## simonbaker

18F & cold, wind isn't as bad today as it was yesterday.The snowstorm coming in for thursday haas been downgraded to 3" of snow, I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have the same, SB, though they're saying we might get 6" of the white stuff, but not till Thursday late afternoon.  And our weatherman says you might get 8"!


----------



## taxlady

-9C and it's still snowing. I wonder how much we got so far. It looks like about 15 cm.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It's -4C, so not all that cold. But, it is snowing a lot and windy. A friend of mine went out and said her granny wagon was horizontal from the wind a lot of the time.
> 
> I don't have any pressing reason to go out, so I won't.


 
What is a granny wagon?


----------



## chopper

S N O W !  

We have about three inches right now!  I hope it continues. 24 degrees right now, and dark.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> What is a granny wagon?


Well, a lot of folks call them granny carts:


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> S N O W !
> 
> We have about three inches right now!  I hope it continues. 24 degrees right now, and dark.



That is great news Chops, sounds lovely!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been about 33c here today and getting hotter for the weekend


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> Well, a lot of folks call them granny carts:



Granny carts???  I resemble that remark!  The best $20 I've ever spent.

I take it with me to the store, load it up when I get back and roll my groceries right into the elevator and directly into my kitchen to unload.

I'll have to tell others here who have carts the new name.  They'll probably get a kick out of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Granny carts???  I resemble that remark!  The best $20 I've ever spent.
> 
> I take it with me to the store, load it up when I get back and roll my groceries right into the elevator and directly into my kitchen to unload.
> 
> I'll have to tell others here who have carts the new name.  They'll probably get a kick out of it.



I was thinking the same thing.  Handiest item I ever bought, it allows me to walk to the grocery store.


----------



## taxlady

I certainly consider a granny cart to be a "must have" item.


----------



## Snip 13

I want a Granny cart!!!!!! I walk during the week to go shopping and that would be great. Won't have to carry heavy packets. I only have my car on weekends, hubby's car is broken so he uses mine to get to work.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Well, a lot of folks call them granny carts:


 
And we call them grocery carts.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I certainly consider a granny cart to be a "must have" item.


 
I was one given to me as a gift that you could pull like a suitcase. It had a tapestry outside and a lid that you could zipper closed. The inside was waterproofed. It also had outside pockets for little items. I loved it. I made the mistake of loaning it to a resident here and it was destroyed to the point of not even being able to repair it. Once again the urge to kill was so strong.


----------



## chopper

*More snow!*

MORE SNOW!!!  I'm not sure how much we actually got because of the drifting, but I don't have to go to work today (school districts all closed), and when I was cleaning off cars this morning, there was a good 8 or 9 inches on the cars.  It is 17 degrees right now, but the sun is shinning.  It may not last a long time, but we do have a little more in the forecast.  Sure was a long time coming this year!  Love it!


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> MORE SNOW!!!  I'm not sure how much we actually got because of the drifting, but I don't have to go to work today (school districts all closed), and when I was cleaning off cars this morning, there was a good 8 or 9 inches on the cars.  It is 17 degrees right now, but the sun is shinning.  It may not last a long time, but we do have a little more in the forecast.  Sure was a long time coming this year!  Love it!


w00t!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> And we call them grocery carts.


But if I hear grocery cart or shopping cart, I think of the ones supermarkets provide for in-store use.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> But if I hear grocery cart or shopping cart, I think of the ones supermarkets provide for in-store use.


 
Last night Spike and I were watching Doc Martin. They pronounced some words that if I hadn't been married to an Englishman, we wouldn't have known what they were saying. Or would have had to figure it out. Our favorite word of all though is 'aluminum'. The first time I heard my husband pronounce that one, it took me a long time to figure it out. It was only much later when he added the word 'foil' to it that I knew what he was saying. And to think it is all the same language.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> MORE SNOW!!! I'm not sure how much we actually got because of the drifting, but I don't have to go to work today (school districts all closed), and when I was cleaning off cars this morning, there was a good 8 or 9 inches on the cars. It is 17 degrees right now, but the sun is shinning. It may not last a long time, but we do have a little more in the forecast. Sure was a long time coming this year! Love it!


 
You folks who love winter and snow are all nuts. But I love ya anyhow.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> You folks who love winter and snow are all nuts. But I love ya anyhow.



When you live in a dry climate, any moisture is celebrated.  We have been in a drought for a long time.  We even celebrate humidity. Once in a while we even get some of it! 

It's been blowing all day.  No more snow.   

The wind has drifted the driveway shut again, and I will need to shovel again when the guys are due home.  The only problem is that it is so windy now that the wind chill factor is pretty darn cold with strong wind and 20 degrees.  I guess I will go out and get the mail and see just how deep the drift is now.  Our street has not been plowed either, but if enough people drive on it there are at least tracks to get through.  Hubby has the suburban, but my son with his little car will bottom out if I don't shovel.


----------



## simonbaker

It started snowing at 5:00 today in SE S.D. There is about 2" on the ground now, coming down real sleetey making it real icey.


----------



## Claire

Waiting for that storm to hit.  I keep a full pantry anyway, but really stocked up so I'll feel no need to go out the next couple days (I'm a winter weather driving wimp.  Used to walk it all the time, but with the hip fracture this summer, I'm scared to chance much in that way either.  This summer I'll build myself up so I'm better next summer.  But family contingencies made it hard for me to recover as well as I should).


----------



## Dawgluver

Snow's coming down now, light and powdery.  It's supposed to get much worse overnight.  With all our snow days so far, we'll have makeup days into mid-June.  Grumble.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Snow's coming down now, light and powdery.  It's supposed to get much worse overnight.  With all our snow days so far, we'll have makeup days into mid-June.  Grumble.




celebrate now, time enough for grumbling later... snow days carry a special gift of fresh, unspent freedom, a morning's surprise ....


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot here, 33c


----------



## chopper

We have now used 2 of our snow days. I'm not sure if we will have school tomorrow or not, but we have four days all together written in to the schedule, so we are doing ok here. It is a pain when you have to make up days at the end of the school year.


----------



## Claire

My Rosebud just asked to go out.  My dogs have always had an instinct for weather.  Put her out, and there's an inch out there now.  Possibly a lot more to go.  If I were younger, I'd go out and do something about the walk way in front of the kitchen, but ????  In an hour anything I could do now would be buried, so might as well save my energy.


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> celebrate now, time enough for grumbling later... snow days carry a special gift of fresh, unspent freedom, a morning's surprise ....



True, Vit.  The best of both worlds today, a 2 hour delay!  We don't have to make up delays.  Snow's still coming down, but not as bad as was expected.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot...going to be a scorcher today, 38c


----------



## MrsLMB

Kylie1969 said:


> Hot...going to be a scorcher today, 38c


 
So I wanted to know how hot 38c is .. no clue since we use F.  Anyway .. I typed in 38c in Google ...   OMG  Now I know waaaaaaayyyyy too much about bra sizes   That will teach me huh !


----------



## Kylie1969

ROFL Mrs L  

38c is 100f 

I just typed in 38c in f, comes up with a little calculator with the answer


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


> So I wanted to know how hot 38c is .. no clue since we use F.  Anyway .. I typed in 38c in Google ...   OMG  Now I know waaaaaaayyyyy too much about bra sizes   That will teach me huh !


----------



## Claire

The snow wasn't as bad as it could have been .... We were expecting 6-10".  I don't think we got the entire 6", but maybe we did (I haven't been out since the last snowfall).  We were prepared for it, have enough food and hootch that we could be in for a month, easy!


----------



## simonbaker

We ended up with 5" of snow. Dh was up early & got the whole driveway shoveled out. When we got home at 5:00 the snowplow had completely filled in the end of the driveway. It was so nice our daughter suprised us & had  it all shoveled out when we got back home at 7. Another storm predicted sunday into monday.


----------



## vitauta

MrsLMB said:


> So I wanted to know how hot 38c is .. no clue since we use F.  Anyway .. I typed in 38c in Google ...   OMG  Now I know waaaaaaayyyyy too much about bra sizes   That will teach me huh !



that's...so--fun-ny, my chuckles and smiles for the day!  thanks, mrslmb.  so few things to laugh about these days....


----------



## Kylie1969

It is only 34c right now....so it may not reach the 38c...nice and cool inside here though


----------



## simonbaker

Bright beautuful blue skies today & the sun is shining brightly. 27F, cold but bearable.


----------



## taxlady

+1 C an the snow has finally stopped.


----------



## Kylie1969

29C right now and heading for 36c


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Bright beautuful blue skies today & the sun is shining brightly. 27F, cold but bearable.



Sounds lovely SB


----------



## Dawgluver

32°F, and not a cloud, a very pretty day.  It is with great trepidation that DH and I will walk Beagle, after all the slip'n falls and broken bones and owies our DCers have recently incurred.


----------



## taxlady

Snowing again.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> 32°F, and not a cloud, a very pretty day.  It is with great trepidation that DH and I will walk Beagle, after all the slip'n falls and broken bones and owies our DCers have recently incurred.


Yeah, do be careful. Have you got one of those leashes on a windup thingee? I would hate it if Beagle dragged you down. Can you tell I had a Siberian Husky?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yeah, do be careful. Have you got one of those leashes on a windup thingee? I would hate it if Beagle dragged you down. Can you tell I had a Siberian Husky?



  Yes, we have the windup thingee.  23 lb. beagle actually did drag me down a few years ago, and I broke my wrist.  She could pull a sled, she's so strong. 

DH was telling me, as we walked today, that there was no problem with slipping as the road was slushy.  Then he slipped.  Luckily, no fall.  Later, he slipped again, black ice.  I just tished along like a little old lady unless the road was completely dry.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to another eautiful sunny day, it's 17F now with a high of 28F predicted today. They have downgraded mondays storm again, now there's only a 30% chance of snow.


----------



## chopper

Snowing, blowing, blizzard conditions.  Not much additional accumulation.


----------



## simonbaker

Turned out to be a pretty nice day. 28F & the snow has been starting to melt.


----------



## Dawgluver

31°F and sunny earlier.  We went for a walk, and steered clear of slush and black ice.  No one slipped!


----------



## simonbaker

Terrible black ice here. Saturday night, on the interstate, a family of 4, 2 adults & a 12 & 16 yr. old, were killed instantly when their car rolled after running into black ice. Terrible tragedy.

It's 30F now & pleasent. It's foggy out in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awful...it rained a bit today which made it really humid YUK!


----------



## simonbaker

High of 32F. Pretty nice & sunny day. Alot of snow melted. It was a foggy morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

About 30c at 7.30pm...a cooler change is coming through again and the next few days will be in the low to high 20's...perfect!


----------



## radhuni

It is already very hot and humid.


----------



## Addie

Our temp is presently 31ºF. For the past few days it has been going up to the mid 40's. And today is supposed to be the same. But they arer expecting the storm to hit us tomorrow. We will get heavy rain and the western part of the state will get a mixture of snowrain.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Our temp is presently 31ºF. For the past few days it has been going up to the mid 40's. And today is supposed to be the same. But they arer expecting the storm to hit us tomorrow. We will get heavy rain and the western part of the state will get a mixture of snowrain.


I think that's the storm that we're expecting for tomorrow. We should get 10-15 cm of snow. Eastern Ontario is supposed to get snow and rain, depending on where and temperature, starting today.

It's currently -1 and "freezing fog"! I don't remember hearing of that before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I think that's the storm that we're expecting for tomorrow. We should get 10-15 cm of snow. Eastern Ontario is supposed to get snow and rain, depending on where and temperature, starting today.
> 
> It's currently -1 and "freezing fog"! I don't remember hearing of that before.



Be very careful if you go out.  It looks wet, but it is a very thin sheet of ice over everything.


----------



## kadesma

I'm sick to death of this miserable COLD it makes the bones ache, Than diaylsis insists on turn on the a/c 
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> I'm sick to death of this miserable COLD it makes the bones ache, Than diaylsis insists on turn on the a/c
> kades



Have them bring you a warm blanket.  Wear a knit cap and while you are in the chair put on some fluffy warm booties instead of your shoes.  Nothing wrong with mittens either if your hands are cold.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have them bring you a warm blanket.  Wear a knit cap and while you are in the chair put on some fluffy warm booties instead of your shoes.  Nothing wrong with mittens either if your hands are cold.


What a great idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What a great idea!



That stuff is going on clearance around here about now...


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have them bring you a warm blanket. Wear a knit cap and while you are in the chair put on some fluffy warm booties instead of your shoes. Nothing wrong with mittens either if your hands are cold.


 I wear boots with heavy socks but have to take my jacket off The arm  THEY PUT THE NEEDLES IN i DO Take one of those hand warmers but the a/c vent is right over my head I whine and whine but they ignore me.
ma


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> I wear boots with heavy socks but have to take my jacket off The arm THEY PUT THE NEEDLES IN i DO Take one of those hand warmers but the a/c vent is right over my head I whine and whine but they ignore me.
> ma


 
Have you ever considered flatly refusing to sit under the vent? There is a reason I have been labeled "Non Compliant." When there is no need for me to be miserable, I find my own way to do things. 

P.S. Five days in a row with six sugar readings. Winthrop is going to go into shock.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> Have you ever considered flatly refusing to sit under the vent? There is a reason I have been labeled "Non Compliant." When there is no need for me to be miserable, I find my own way to do things.
> 
> P.S. Five days in a row with six sugar readings. Winthrop is going to go into shock.


 We have all been given our seats and have to force one of the nurses into re-seating the whole pod it's a B1111 for them and us. and the a/c runs over almost every chair. I might just tell Jay the fellow who use to take care of me the first time  and is now the guy who runs the center he is a sweetie. I understand the reason for the coolness but brother is it a pain right now.
kades


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> We have all been given our seats and have to force one of the nurses into re-seating the whole pod it's a B1111 for them and us. and the a/c runs over almost every chair. I might just tell Jay the fellow who use to take care of me the first time and is now the guy who runs the center he is a sweetie. I understand the reason for the coolness but brother is it a pain right now.
> kades


 
The first rule of medicine is "I will do no harm." Sounds like they may have forgotten that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> We have all been given our seats and have to force one of the nurses into re-seating the whole pod it's a B1111 for them and us. and the a/c runs over almost every chair. I might just tell Jay the fellow who use to take care of me the first time  and is now the guy who runs the center he is a sweetie. I understand the reason for the coolness but brother is it a pain right now.
> kades



Wear a fuzzy hat...


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> I think that's the storm that we're expecting for tomorrow. We should get 10-15 cm of snow. Eastern Ontario is supposed to get snow and rain, depending on where and temperature, starting today.
> 
> It's currently -1 and "freezing fog"! I don't remember hearing of that before.



We had "freezing fog" here too, I had never heard that term before.  Driving in it was interesting, until the defroster started warming the windshield it was building up on the windshield!


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a slush storm.  Got a 3 hour early out, many schools around us canceled.  Currently 30° F.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We had a slush storm. Got a 3 hour early out, many schools around us canceled. Currently 30° F.


 
We are expecting that storm during the rush hour in the morning. Our temps are supposed to be in the 40's so it will come as hard and heavy rain. It is times like this that I am so happy that I don't drive or have to go to work any more.


----------



## Kylie1969

LOVELY!

It has been raining steadily all day and has only been 18c all day, which feels cold as it has been so hot and humid....I am all rugged up and loving it


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> LOVELY!
> 
> It has been raining steadily all day and has only been 18c all day, which feels cold as it has been so hot and humid....I am all rugged up and loving it


 
Lucky fish!!!! It's 31C today with 71% humidity. Still hot but looks like the temp is going to drop to low 20's towards the weekend. Lots of rain expected from tomorrow till Sunday


----------



## JoAnn L.

Up to 4 inches of snow this morning with very slippery roads, so the schools are on a 2 hour delay.


----------



## chopper

Had snow and wind last night.  Roads are icy.  Two hour late start today.


----------



## Claire

Snow, snow, and more ...snow.  Looked  out and watched husband leaning on the shovel.  He didn't look real great.  I went out and was able to sweep snow from the porch.  Made him come in, take an aspirin, and made him a cup of ginseng tea.Then put on my cold weather gear and took up the shovel.  It is wet, heavy snow.  Normally I would have been out there with him.  But I'm still having some recovery issues with my hip fracture.  So he did the stuff we're legally liable for, and I did the porches and steps to the garage.  When I came in, he did the same for me -- an aspirin!  

So ... we both got our exercise in.  Don't think I need to do my normal weight lifting today.  I did get to my ladies yesterday.  couldn't find a book.  Will write more about that on the book line.  I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Snow, snow, and more ...snow. Looked out and watched husband leaning on the shovel. He didn't look real great. I went out and was able to sweep snow from the porch. Made him come in, take an aspirin, and made him a cup of ginseng tea.Then put on my cold weather gear and took up the shovel. It is wet, heavy snow. Normally I would have been out there with him. But I'm still having some recovery issues with my hip fracture. So he did the stuff we're legally liable for, and I did the porches and steps to the garage. When I came in, he did the same for me -- an aspirin!
> 
> So ... we both got our exercise in. Don't think I need to do my normal weight lifting today. I did get to my ladies yesterday. couldn't find a book. Will write more about that on the book line. I'm so proud of myself!


 
You have to be really careful when the snow is wet and heavy. Heart attack snow. My grandson has a snow blower. When it is wet snow, he comes here to Eastie with his snow blower and helps his father Spike clear the snow from the properties that he takes care of. 

Many years ago the owner of the jewelry store gave Spike a little vial with an 18 karat gold cover and a loop for the chain. Inside the vial are nitro pills for chest pains. Spike never leaves home without it. That vial has eased my worry just a little bit. He has had to open it more than once. 

Please take care when you and your husband are dealing with this wet snow. Only one at a time shoveling. And like you did, take turns.


----------



## taxlady

It's snowing. The Weathernetwork says at least 15 cm (6 inches).


----------



## Addie

Heavy rain and the big snow banks are fast disappearing.


----------



## taxlady

Oh yeah, it's snowing, huge snow flakes:


----------



## CWS4322

"nuff said.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, great photos guys...love it, looks great!


----------



## Claire

Yes, I am careful about shoveling.  A snow blower wouldn't help much because there are 22 steps from the street to the front door (what we are legally liable for), then from the back door to the garage another dozen or so, and the walk way is brick pavers.  That's why I made husband come in when I did.  l told him my  leg is up for it now.  The front has to be done before mail delivery (most days around noon) the back so I can get to the car eventually (I do most of the day-to-day driving).  I do hire someone to do the driveway (it is concrete and relatively level, so he can use either his plow or a blower).


----------



## taxlady

This is what it looks like now, with a bunch of "sticky" snow. It's still snowing.


----------



## simonbaker

It s 24F here in SE S.D. very windy & cold today.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not bad, 35°, and it's snowing again, big, juicy flakes here along the river.  My pics would resemble Taxy's and CW's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold enough I could leave the half and half in the car all day when I found it on sale at Walmart this morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

Perfect today, sunny, warm, but not too warm, just wonderful


----------



## simonbaker

High of 26F today, the sun came out for awhile which was nice. It's supposed to warm up this weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> High of 26F today, the sun came out for awhile which was nice. It's supposed to warm up this weekend.



Yes, you will be getting what we had today, it got up to 52°F today...tomorrow i hope it rains.


----------



## Kylie1969

30c right now


----------



## Addie

Our temps were in the high 30's. But it was cloudy and raw out. The cold went right into your bones.


----------



## taxlady

0C and snowing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45°F...so much for winter this year.


----------



## Addie

WE are having a repeat of yesterday. I haven't been out, but did look out the window. It looks so raw and bone chilling, even though the temp is 39ºF.


----------



## Dawgluver

A bright and sunny 31°F here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going for 31c today, so quite hot


----------



## simonbaker

30F & very pleasent outside


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sunny and cold weekend with more snow coming on Monday.


----------



## taxlady

-4C and light snow. I am so ready for spring...


----------



## Kylie1969

30c right now....this week is all in the low to mid 30's


----------



## Dawgluver

A brisk 29° F.  Very bright out earlier, we went for a walk and it was chilly!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Windy, Windy, Windy...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Getting up to 10 inches of snow today with high winds.


----------



## taxlady

-2C, going up to 0C, no precipitation in the forecast for today.


----------



## Addie

It is 39ºF. today. Tomorrow is supposed to go up to 50ºF. Spring is trying very hard to make an appearance. But in the meantime there is a storm just off shore that can't make up its mind where it wants to go.


----------



## Dawgluver

4-6" of the fluffy white stuff, and 34°F.  The wind's ablowin' and all the schools were cancelled.  I love it now, but in June when we have to make it up, not so much.


----------



## vitauta

we started closing schools yesterday already in anticipation of the hmog super giant snowstorm due to hit here tomorrow!! for cripes sake,  they're even canceling basketball games, so this must be serious indeed! our local schools have already used up 5-6 snow days this season.  well duh, that's what generally happens when you cancel school at the first rumor of a snowflake on the radar....

i'm getting my weekly grocery order delivered this afternoon, so except for a possible power outage, i'm good for the rest of the week.  inspired by roch's beautiful pork belly, i ordered a small (frozen) one from relay for today.  if that goes well, i may go for the 4.5-5lb. size one next time.  oh, and this time i do know the meaning of triple cream in my brie cheese that i also ordered--hey after all, it's storm survival food!....


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot, still hot....sick of hot!!


----------



## simonbaker

High of 24F snow flurries off & on throughout the day. No snow accumualtion just looks like dusty ground.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> ... this time i do know the meaning of triple cream in my brie cheese that i also ordered--hey after all, it's storm survival food!....


Triple cream Brie is storm survival food. I like the way you think.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 36c right now...not bad inside though...I love air conditioning!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is so hot...I am so over this Summer!!!

It is March...it is meant to be cooler now, you know the next season, Autumn (Fall) but no, we are still sweltering, it sucks 

Rant over!


----------



## simonbaker

Everyone around us seems to be getting alot of snow & ice.  It's not so bad here.  High of 30F here today. Mom is still here & lots of family snowed in or are in the middle of an ice storm. Looks like nobody will be coming down this weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had a thunderstorm today!  It was great!  Rained like crazy!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had a thunderstorm today! It was great! Rained like crazy!!!


 
When I was a kid, we would get  big piece of cardboard (a broken box) and place it over the storm drain. The rain would build up in the gutter and we would play in it as if it was our swimming pool. No adults called us in because it was raining. And no adults got angry that we were all wet. They just put a towel at the back door so we could dry off before we went in the house. Or we let the sun dry us after the rain stopped and the sun came back out. No one told us that a thunderstorm or lightening was dangerous.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> When I was a kid, we would get big piece of cardboard (a broken box) and place it over the storm drain. The rain would build up in the gutter and we would play in it as if it was our swimming pool. No adults called us in because it was raining. And no adults got angry that we were all wet. They just put a towel at the back door so we could dry off before we went in the house. Or we let the sun dry us after the rain stopped and the sun came back out. No one told us that a thunderstorm or lightening was dangerous.


Sounds like fun! Good memories....
We could never go out when it was raining but when it was done raining we were outside jumping in the mudpuddles letting the  black mud squish between our toes. 

Weather today here was a high of 33F. It seemed much colder as the wind was so strong. They are talking 40F tomorrow but it sounds like freezing rain isn't to far behind.


----------



## vitauta

those were some fun times!  i miss those simpler times, and a climate not fraught with the omnipresent dangers of mass murderers, pedophiles, drugs and a generation obsessed with violence and porn.


----------



## Addie

I am a strong believer that a parent's job is to keep a child safe, teach them what they need to know and give them happy memories that they can carry through life. Trying to keep them safe today, doesn't leave much room for making memories. 

A number of years ago my granddaughter was sitting on her girlfriend's front steps. She was 13 at the time.  Some creeps pulled up in a car and one got out. Tried to grab her to get her into the car. She had the good sense to run in the opposite direction that the car was facing. And by luck it brought her home. Her GFs next door neighbor saw what was happening and called the police. They were there in a flash and saw what was happening. Three creeps went to jail and on trial. GUILTY! And their car got towed and put up for auction. That is not the kind of memory you want your kid to have. But it was a lesson she has not forgotten. You never think it will happen to your kid, but it can and does.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot!

Still going, this heatwave is coming up to 2 weeks, hopefully it lets up a bit soon


----------



## simonbaker

High of 37F & overcast most of the day. Rain off & on throughout the day. All of those icey sidewalks are now puddles. Alot of the snow has melted. The wind has come up tonight & seems to be cooling off. It will make for a slippery morning tomorrow.


----------



## Zhizara

62° right now, with expected high of 75° today!  I think my winter is over.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Very foggy out right now and we are expecting lots more snow this afternoon and tonight.:-(


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a lovely sunny 57 degrees today. DH and I weeded and cleaned up the garden for a while and are now relaxing on the porch.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is pretty humid here today....again and going to be 37c...hanging out for the change on Wednesday


----------



## MrsLMB

We had the most beautiful weather today.  We actually hit 70F !!  We enjoyed it so much.  It's 8:30 pm and it's still warm - 65F outside.  I could get used to this !!!


----------



## simonbaker

A cold 20F today with strong cold winds.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is currently 37c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> It is currently 37c



38F here...


----------



## GotGarlic

Partly cloudy and 65F today. Love this weather.


----------



## Kylie1969

32c right now at 7.25am heading for 39c....change coming on overnight...first temp below 30c in 3 weeks, cant wait!


----------



## Andy M.

Sunny and mild with temps in the 40s.


----------



## simonbaker

30F here today. Sunny but that wind is cold.


----------



## Kylie1969

37c right now...lovely inside in the air conditioning


----------



## Addie

Presently 42ºF. Temp will be going up to the 50's. But we have rain and lower temps coming in tonight. Oh Joy!


----------



## taxlady

5 C (41 F) with a predicted high of 8 C. It's begninng to look like we will have spring this year. Equinox is just over a week away (Wednesday the 20th).


----------



## Kylie1969

YAY...the heatwave is OVER!!!

I woke this morning to a lovely cool breeze coming through the window...I got up and opened the whole house up to air it all out...it is wonderful  

Only going to be 25c here today!


----------



## LPBeier

Raining and probably will be for the rest of the week.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is so nice and cool, I am loving it


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a bit cloudy but warm at 50 degrees Fahrenheit. Might rain some more this evening.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> It is so nice and cool, I am loving it


Glad to read that you finally got some nice weather. How long until you start complaining about the cold?


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> It's a bit cloudy but warm at 50 degrees Fahrenheit. Might rain some more this evening.



I mistyped that 70F now. Nice!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Believe it or not we saw some blue sky for a little while this afternoon.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I don't have a front porch.  A  canopy over hangs the front steps.  Next to ithe steps are tall yew bushes.  Icicles form on the canopy.  One fell off, hit the yew and landed on the stoop.  where it froze solid.  Couldn't get the wedge to move and couldn't open the front outside door. Had to go around with an ice scraper to knock it loose. 

This is what we call "warmer" weather.


----------



## taxlady

Whiskadoodle said:


> I don't have a front porch.  A  canopy over hangs the front steps.  Next to ithe steps are tall yew bushes.  Icicles form on the canopy.  One fell off, hit the yew and landed on the stoop.  where it froze solid.  Couldn't get the wedge to move and couldn't open the front outside door. Had to go around with an ice scraper to knock it loose.
> 
> This is what we call "warmer" weather.


Oh yeah, the joy of winter leaving. That's a pretty impressive icicle mishap.

At least no one got hit by the falling icicle.


----------



## simonbaker

Mid 20's today. Cold & windy. Looking forward to warmer temp.'s.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It snowed a bit this morning...I just ignored it and it went away.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It snowed a bit this morning...I just ignored it and it went away.


  Sounds about right!


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Glad to read that you finally got some nice weather. How long until you start complaining about the cold?



Thanks Taxy 

 yes soon we will be saying, it is sooo cold 

Autumn is lovely though, nice cool days and nights, Winter is a bit colder, but nowhere near as cold as what you guys get!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I never got winter this year...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never got winter this year...


 
Well we have snow in the forecast for this weekend again. You can have our winter if you want it. I can't be sure if the handicap accesses have been shoveled out so I may not be able to drive up on the sidewalk. As a result I am snowed in until spring.


----------



## Kylie1969

18c right now after a lovely cooler night, heading for 26c today


----------



## taxlady

It's currently 2C (36F) and only got up to 3C, but it seemed a lot nicer than that. Definitely seeing signs of spring: the snow is melting and sublimating, so there are small black spots all over it - the concentrated dirt and dust. There's also all manner of stuff appearing in the snow, now that it is going away.


----------



## jharris

Just beautiful thank you. In spite of snow in the higher elevations spring has sprung in Albuquerque.

Yessss!


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks lovely!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> Just beautiful thank you. In spite of snow in the higher elevations spring has sprung in Albuquerque.
> 
> Yessss!



Those mountains are so far away...

It's already 34°F, supposed to get up to 62°F...since I can't have snow, I want buckets of rain.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went out shopping early this morning and it is a good thing that I did. Just when I was on my way home it started to snow and boy is it ever coming down.


----------



## taxlady

I just had to go and say that there were signs of spring. It's -7C (19F) and it looks like we had a tiny sprinkling of snow.


----------



## JoAnn L.

jharris said:


> Just beautiful thank you. In spite of snow in the higher elevations spring has sprung in Albuquerque.
> 
> Yessss!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17381



I love the photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jharris

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Those mountains are so far away...
> 
> It's already 34°F, supposed to get up to 62°F...since I can't have snow, I want buckets of rain.



That photo was taken from the west mesa (west of the Rio Grande).

I live a half mile from the base of the mountains.

Here's a Sat photo of the mountains. It was taken in the morning when the west side of the mountains were in shadow.







The vertical green stripe on the left is the Rio Grande valley.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, I'm not happy unless I have altitude sickness...lack of oxygen is always fun!


----------



## jharris

Laughing! Deep breaths!


----------



## Kylie1969

Wonderful weather at the moment, sunny, warm and 25c, perfect!


----------



## Zhizara

High of 75° today!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

In the upper 30's with a light rain.


----------



## GotGarlic

55F and sunny. Beautiful.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 38F today. Overcast most of the day in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wonderful day here today...only 24c, cool breeze and pleasant


----------



## vitauta

the temperature is stable, at a constant and comfortable 70 degrees here in the old dominion.  the air is calm and clear, not even a whisper of wind stirring-- uh, well, that's about it for the weather from inside my apartment this evening, so....


----------



## taxlady

Snowing off and on today. Enough already. I want spring.


----------



## Kylie1969

Not long to go now for you Taxy


----------



## Addie

A few days ago it was in the fifties. Now it is in the low thirties. What happened? I want warm weather so I can sit down on the patio again.


----------



## simonbaker

Pleasent mid thirties this morning. It's overcast with chance of rain.


----------



## lulu

Rain and hail.  Last year, weirdly in the south of England, a friend of mine got sunburn at the end of February.  This week it's been snow, hail and rain and minus seven to minus 9 Celsius over night.   

I have given up waiting for spring and started my spring cleaning already, so that when spring comes instead of being in the house I can just get outside into spring.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is only 14c right now, nice cold morning...heading for a perfect 22c


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 70F and a bit cloudy now. Had a nice afternoon sitting outside and doing a bit of gardening. Now getting ready to go pick up dinner.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds like a lovely day you have had GG, great to hear


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny, high of 38F


----------



## Kylie1969

lulu said:


> Rain and hail.  Last year, weirdly in the south of England, a friend of mine got sunburn at the end of February.  This week it's been snow, hail and rain and minus seven to minus 9 Celsius over night.
> 
> I have given up waiting for spring and started my spring cleaning already, so that when spring comes instead of being in the house I can just get outside into spring.



Love the sound of rain and hail


----------



## lulu

Kylie1969 said:


> Love the sound of rain and hail



It's snowing today.


----------



## Addie

Kylie, the other night I watched a documentary of the Australia drought driven fire storm of 2009. We have seasons of dryness and fires erupt almost every year. But they are nothing compared to what Australia suffered. That was horrific. 

Our forestry department has decided that from now on, they are not going to fight forest fires. They are going to let nature take it course and burn itself out. Over the years too many firefighters have lost their lives needlessly in areas where they are no homes or property to be protected. Mother Nature is amazing. As soon as the fire is out, she starts to replenish the damaged area. So many of those burnt stubs of trees are already full of new growth. And the same thing happens right here in the U.S.


----------



## taxlady

Had a look at the little icon in my system tray and it says -9C (that's 16F) and then it switched to red background with a lightening bolt. That means some sort of weather watch or warning. We're expecting a winter storm to start Monday evening with 5-10 cm of snow overnight and 20 cm on Tuesday and 5-10 cm on Wednesday. Aargh.

This will probably hit CWS and rocklobster too.


----------



## JoAnn L.

More snow is expected tonight and again tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a cold 22F this morning. Just heard on the radio that we will be in a winter storm advisory at 7 pm tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

lulu said:


> It's snowing today.



Lucky duck!


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite cold here this morning...it was only 12c not long ago now creeping up though, going to be 25c today...perfect weather


----------



## Dawgluver

We went for a walk with Beagle in 40° F.  Much different from our sunny vacation, last day being 80° F yesterday.


----------



## Zhizara

Overcast all day, but temps in the low 70s.

Tomorrow is supposed to be partly cloudy, with temps up to 79°!  I hope this doesn't mean no Spring this year.  Summer started early last year, but not this early.


----------



## Katie H

Crappy day today.  Temps in the 40s and spitting rain all day.  Sometimes raining steadily.  Breezy, too.  Not at all like yesterday and the day before, which were in the low 70s and sunny.

Although, the ornamental plum trees in the front of the house have gone beyond buds to blooming.  I had to look twice this morning to be sure I was seeing blossoms.  But, yes, they're blooming.


----------



## chrismcphee

-8 centigrade = 17.6 fahrenheit. Too damn cold waiting for the commuter train this morning. And more snow and ice forecast for tonight. Can you tell it's nearly spring, eh?


----------



## JoAnn L.

It snowed all morning, the streets are so slippery because there is a thin layer of ice underneath. And this afternoon it has gotten so windy that it ever blew over our birdbath that was full of water and has a heating element in it.


----------



## CharlieD

Snowed here too. I want spring. But we do need that moisture.


----------



## taxlady

0C at the moment, but this is what the weather watch says, "15 to 30 centimetres of snow and blowing snow locally are expected over  these regions beginning late tonight or early Tuesday morning..."

I think that's the same storm that chrismcphee is looking at.


----------



## Dawgluver

Snowed all morning here too, and now the wind's a howlin'.  Temps are supposed to drop tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Windy as heck and spitting the occasional snowflake.  I'm afraid my Brother is driving right into the storm as they had to get to Idaho this afternoon.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> We went for a walk with Beagle in 40° F. Much different from our sunny vacation, last day being 80° F yesterday.


 Welcome home!  Wait long enough & the weather will get better!

Windy & cold here today. Snow flurries off & on all day. Nothing stuck. All of the snow is 2 hours north of us.


----------



## CharlieD

It was 10 deg this morning. We are like 20 deg below seasonal avarage.


----------



## JoAnn L.

The sun is finally out but the cold blowing wind is almost unbearable.


----------



## Andy M.

Woke up to 9" of new wet snow this morning.  Temps are in the mid 30s.


----------



## taxlady

It's currently 0 degrees Celsius. The weather warning is for "up to 25 cm in parts of Quebec". (25 cm = ~10 inches). I just measured the snow. It's 33 cm (13 inches) and the snow has eased up, but it hasn't stopped. Here's the view out my front door. The walk way was nekkid yesterday:


----------



## Addie

It is 36ºF. and raining. The snow, what little of it that fell is melting away very quickly. I am so glad I live near the ocean.


----------



## Andy M.

Our precip just turned from freezing rain to snow.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Our precip just turned from freezing rain to snow.


I think we are having the same storm, but thank goodness there hasn't been any freezing rain here.


----------



## simonbaker

We have hardly any snow left in SE S.D.  Woke up to a cold 7F this morning. The high only got up to 22F. Every now & then we will see some snow flurries, it's so dry that it never amounts to anything. Sure hope we get some moisture this spring, we really need it.


----------



## Addie

It is 35ºF right now and the snow is melting. All of the grass is bare. the sun was out in full force today. I haven't been listening to any weather forecasts.


----------



## Dawgluver

10° now, we were really cold with that nasty wind all day!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been lovely and cool to cold today...hello Autumn


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> It's currently 0 degrees Celsius. The weather warning is for "up to 25 cm in parts of Quebec". (25 cm = ~10 inches). I just measured the snow. It's 33 cm (13 inches) and the snow has eased up, but it hasn't stopped. Here's the view out my front door. The walk way was nekkid yesterday:



Show us your snow...so much of it!


----------



## taxlady

Glad to hear that you are getting some autumn-like weather, Kylie.

Current -3C and very sunny. Looking at the 14 day forecast, seems like spring-like weather starts around the 28th of March. Looks like, maybe a week of below freezing & above freezing. That's what we need for good maple syrup production.


----------



## taxlady

The clouds have moved in. 30% chance of snow.


----------



## Addie

Our present temp is 36ºF. When I was in Winthrop, I looked down the street toward the Atlantic. There were huge black clouds heading inland. I supposed I should put on the news and see what is going on.


----------



## jabbur

When I went outside a few minutes ago, there were snow flurries in the air.  You'd miss them if you were inside! It's pretty cold too!  Don't know the temp but I know I'll be bundling up for the baseball game this afternoon!  I doubt they'll cancel it since nothing is sticking to the ground.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely!

Today it is going to be 22c...then gradually building up to warm temps again, high 20's, low 30's


----------



## Addie

Well, now I know what those ominous black clouds were for. It is snowing AGAIN!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is cold here, I have just put a jumper on!

It feels cold because it was so hot before


----------



## Dawgluver

Still cold, we started out at below 0 F with the dratted wind chill, got up to 32°F, now back in the 20’s.  We're "supposed" to be around 50°.  I liked last year's temps much better, I think we were in the 70’s.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Today last yr it was 20c, it has been snowing since 22.00 hrs on thursday.My mum is 98 yrs today and we dont want to miss the party, musical commodes, pass the potty and spin the catheter are not to be missed.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 32ºF and sunny right now. It's supposed to get to 51 today - 10º below average for this time of year. So tired of the cold.  We're anxious to get the garden going.


----------



## MrsLMB

Well dang !!

It's snowing again 

Had to get out and do some shopping today .. really cold and it was snowing pretty hard .... does this look familiar???


----------



## simonbaker

High of 34F> It was pretty decent, the sun came out for awhile, then late afternoon it clouded over, got cold & the wind came up.


----------



## Dawgluver

We started out in the low teens, and got up to 42° F today, made for a nice walk, and no wind!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snowed like crazy...right up until it was time for me to get off work.  Not much snow for how it looked coming down...


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely! Sunny, warm and lovely breezes...love Autumn!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The snow has not stopped,I have never seen it as bad as this.Both front doors are blocked and the car is just a lump in the sea of white.The services are working fine so we are warm as toast.All we need to do is dig a short path to the coal bunker to refill the scuttle for the living room fire.
The sat/tv is down because of the snow.


----------



## buckytom

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The sat/tv is down because of the snow.



get out!

get out now and save yourselves!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snowing...love it!


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty cool this morning, only 15c at 8am


----------



## taxlady

+1C and stuff is melting. There are lots of icicles. I got Stirling to knock down the ones over our front door (I tried, but couldn't reach with the snow shovel). Those suckers can be dangerous if they fall on someone.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from a walk, 46°F.  More snow's acomin' tonight, blech.


----------



## simonbaker

No snow here in SE S.D.  Overcast & 33F all day.


----------



## taxlady

Did I mention icicles?


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, icicles too


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Wow, icicles too


That's 'cause it's warming up.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> That's 'cause it's warming up.



Make sure you wear your helmet!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Make sure you wear your helmet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our icicles above the door can get to 18 ft long...the roof is two stories overlooking my doorway.  I'm hoping to convince the landlord we need a canopy or such above the steps.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our icicles above the door can get to 18 ft long...the roof is two stories overlooking my doorway.  I'm hoping to convince the landlord we need a canopy or such above the steps.



Yikes!  Hope you wear your helmet too, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I use an umbrella...


----------



## taxlady

I don't walk near the wall.


----------



## Dawgluver

Doesn't anything over 6 feet constitute a stalactite?

Weatherman still says we're gonna get snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Doesn't anything over 6 feet constitute a stalactite?
> 
> Weatherman still says we're gonna get snow.




I need to find the pics of the icicle that was almost 6 foot around at the top and went from the two story roof to the ground.  It was amazing and when it let go, we were glad we were 20 feet away.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve said he remembers the icicles on the house when he was back in England


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> That's 'cause it's warming up.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need to find the pics of the icicle that was almost 6 foot around at the top and went from the two story roof to the ground. It was amazing and when it let go, we were glad we were 20 feet away.


 
They are so dangerous. You learn very early never to walk near a building. Always walk on the outside of the sidewalk. In the winter when it is a warm day, you see kids walking to school in the street. It is safer there than on the sidewalk. They know the danger. It sure scares the bejesus out of you when one comes crashing down near you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely, cooling down nicely as Autumn does in the early evening


----------



## chopper

28 degrees, sunny and calm.  Sure beats yesterday when it was 14 degrees (felt like -7 with the wind chill), snowing and blowing.  I'm glad the sun came out.  I did hear a meadowlark this morning singing, so I know spring is here.


----------



## Dawgluver

34°F.  As the weatherman promised, it started snowing late last night, and continues today.  Sigh.  My winter aconites are all covered up again, they were so pretty.


----------



## chopper

We are due to get another storm and snow again tonight, but at least today is sunny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The sun just now popped out...both cats are recharging their batteries in the window.


----------



## chopper




----------



## simonbaker

Overcast wth a cool 28F, still no snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Overcast wth a cool 28F, still no snow.



No snow?  I'm surprised, SB, we usually get what you get, after you're done with it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely...going to be perfect weather where we are heading for a few days too


----------



## Addie

It is in the high 40's here. To bad there is still snow on the ground or I would be out running around. Can't wait for it to melt.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been raining all afternoon. Temp is 38°F right now, 10 degrees below normal for this time of year. So tired of this cold. I really want to get out into the garden but it's too cold to even plant anything. Of course that didn't stop DH lol We planted onion sets, chard, peas, green beans, spring lettuce mix and spinach last weekend. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Had a light dusting of  snow today.


----------



## simonbaker

It has gotton colder here with snow flurries. Snow doesn t seem to be sticking yet.


----------



## Addie

Don't give up hope folks. Go back and read the first few entries.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> It is in the high 40's here. To bad there is still snow on the ground or I would be out running around. *Can't wait for it to melt.*


Ah yes, and then we see what got frozen into the snow piles. And, the smell of spring in the north: the smell of thawing dog poo, though that's not as bad as it used to be, before people started picking up after their dogs.


----------



## MrsLMB

This is what is happening here


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> This is what is happening here



Yup.  Saw that on FB too, and it applies!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Ah yes, and then we see what got frozen into the snow piles. And, the smell of spring in the north: the smell of thawing dog poo, though that's not as bad as it used to be, before people started picking up after their dogs.


 
You just don't see that here anymore. The parks department provides Poop biodegradable bags for dog owners on the beach. A lot of folks will take a handful of them and use them when they are walking their dog on the streets. I can't remember the last time I saw any poop on the sidewalks.


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> This is what is happening here


 
I would like to think I am not that pessimistic.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to an inch of snow on the ground. Flurries off & on all day.Had a high of 32F, most of all the snow has melted & it got mucky outside, then it froze. You have to watch your step out there tonight.


----------



## chopper

47 degrees, sunshine, slight breeze. Windows open!


----------



## JoAnn L.

We had sunshine today with no wind, it was cold but nice.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been bucketing down on the way one from our holidays and now that we are home it is very overcast and about 23c but very humid


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It has been bucketing down on the way one from our holidays and now that we are home it is very overcast and about 23c but very humid


 
If you had all the money in the world, you could stay on holiday forever. Just travel to the most perfect places different times of the year.


----------



## jharris

Addie said:
			
		

> If you had all the money in the world, you could stay on holiday forever. Just travel to the most perfect places different times of the year.



If only!!!!


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> If you had all the money in the world, you could stay on holiday forever. Just travel to the most perfect places different times of the year.



But....if you stayed on holiday, and never came home, you would not have that wonderful feeling of coming home!  I do love that feeling!


----------



## Kylie1969

A lovely 19c right now, sunny with a cool breeze, lovely!


----------



## simonbaker

High of 48F today. The sunshine was therapeutic, seemed to really lighten moods all around today. Customers at work seemed to even be happier.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle and I went for a comfortable 46° F walk tonight.  Both of us enjoyed it!


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just had some showers, but not rain...still have to put the watering system on


----------



## taxlady

Almost all the snow is melted off the roof, so there won't (shouldn't be) be any more icicle excitement this season.


----------



## Kylie1969

Does it look like the end of it Taxy?


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Does it look like the end of it Taxy?


Well... It's only March. We sometimes get snow in May, not often. One year it had looked nice an Spring-like for a while and a friend of mine told the motorcycle shop that he wanted his bike out of storage on 1 April. April Fools! It snowed on that day.


----------



## Addie

This is only March. One year we had a blizzard on May 1st. But then this is New England.


----------



## CharlieD

Have not been outside for two days. It is supposed to be in low 40-s today. We'll see.


----------



## lulu

Well, it three degrees celcius here today, but it was not enough to thaw the water troughs for our animals after a prolonged cold snap.   Turned the water mains on in hope, but no hope.   We have enough for a couple more days in the troughs, and its meant to be milder this weekend, so should be able to refill then.


----------



## chopper

65 degreesF here.  Beautiful SPRING day!  Don't worry, we could ave snow tomorrow. That is colorado springtime.


----------



## taxlady

Beautiful sunny day with 8C (47F), but we are supposed to have flurries over night.


----------



## Addie

It is 41ºF. at six p.m. And it is still light out! See Addie. See Addie do the Happy Dance. As long as it is above forty, I can run about on my scooter. And later in the day!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> High of 48F today. The sunshine was therapeutic, seemed to really lighten moods all around today. Customers at work seemed to even be happier.


 
When it is really cold out, even with the sun shining, you feel cold just looking out the window. Before you even open the door, you put your head down, and close up your coat close to your chin.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool here today, only about 16c, heading for 23c


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a glorious, sunny 54° F today here along the river!  Could it be that Spring has finally arrived?


----------



## radhuni

relatively mild, cloudy and windy. The temperature dropped from yesterday's 35 degree Celsius to 29degree. Hope it will rain.

Today's view of the sky from my balcony


----------



## simonbaker

High of 46F, beautiful sunny day. Tonight it is still pleasent, just took the dog for a walk. Very nice outside.


----------



## Lindazoe

Sunny and 31 C


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite overcast here...19c and cool breezes...love Autumn


----------



## radhuni

The weather is very beautiful and raining.


----------



## Dawgluver

Spring has sprung!  A lovely 60°F today!


----------



## simonbaker

Gorgeous day! High of 65F. Cooling down for Easter weekend they say.


----------



## cara

still winter... hunting for easter eggs in snow 
some fresh coming down right now...

I WANT SPRING!!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is cool but sunny today and has been raining heaps overnight


----------



## PrincessFiona60

61 out...hope it doesn't decide to go too crazy out there.


----------



## Kylie1969

There are showers and it is nice and cool


----------



## Lindazoe

I hope we don't get those showers Kylie.  We got beautiful sunshine here


----------



## Kylie1969

Linda, I have had a look at your weather and it looks nice and sunny and rain free


----------



## danbuter

50s and rain.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautifully sunny 54° F, but really windy!  Beagle looked like the Flying Nun when we did our walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

65°F...okay that's plenty warm enough...no more!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite cool here today, looks like it may rain


----------



## taxlady

+9C (48F) and raining. It's looking a bit like spring.


----------



## taxlady

It hasn't been up to 0C since Monday.  There has been a real chill to the wind, but at least with some wind, the snow is sublimating, even if it's too cold for it to melt much.

Should be warmer tomorrow. Up to 7C (45 F). Current -2C (29F).

I want Spring!


----------



## Dawgluver

We started out at 28°F, got up to 53°F, currently it's 34°.  We went for a walk, a bit cool and breezy, but I'll take it!


----------



## simonbaker

Bright & sunny day in the high 50's. The wind was a little cold. We need moisture, it's very dry here.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is the most perfect day..it feels more like Spring than Autumn...it is warm, sunny and blue skies


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 30C right now...bit warmer than it has been lately, but it is a nice 30, not a summer type 30


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> It is 30C right now...bit warmer than it has been lately, but it is a nice 30, not a summer type 30


I know what you mean. But, I wonder if it's really different or it's just that one appreciates when winter is coming.


----------



## Dawgluver

A lovely, sunny 52°F.  Nice for a walk.


----------



## taxlady

Dang! It's -2C (28F).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's already getting too warm...


----------



## simonbaker

Not a cloud in the sky & the sun is shining it's a beautiful 57F. Wish I could be outside today, still trying to get rid of this sick thing I have going on.


----------



## Dawgluver

65°F here, and super windy, mucho cloudy. No rain yet.  We're going for a walk.


----------



## Kylie1969

Another perfect sunny and warm day here today!

Heading for 28c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Not a cloud in the sky & the sun is shining it's a beautiful 57F. Wish I could be outside today, still trying to get rid of this sick thing I have going on.



Outside may be the best place for you.  Staying in too much and you are just breathing in the air you have possibly "infected".  Fresh air is the best thing for bacterial and viral beasties.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful today.  Almost a repeat of yesterday, minus the wind and less cloudy, 62°F.  The squill and pushkins are ablooming!


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely day ahead, 28c, sunny and warm...blue skies, the works today


----------



## taxlady

10 C (50 F) and raining lightly. It feels like spring.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Outside may be the best place for you. Staying in too much and you are just breathing in the air you have possibly "infected". Fresh air is the best thing for bacterial and viral beasties.


 Thanks for the tip. I did get out today for a couple of hours, it seemed to help clear my head.  It's been nice in the high 50's today here, then thisafternoon it tried to rain for awhile but it didn't amount to much, we need moisture badly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Time to air out the house really good!  Glad you feel better.


----------



## Kylie1969

Feels like Spring here too, not Autumn...although down the street the trees are a lovely Autumn colour, lovely shades of oranges, just wonderful!


----------



## simonbaker

It's cooling off, into the 30's. Rain expected after midnight.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a gorgeous, sunny 75° this afternoon following a morning rain.  We had a nice walk tonight.  It's now 61° F, and is supposed to get colder, with more rain.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is lovely out there today, sunny, warm and 26c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was going to walk to work this morning, but it is a bit chilly out there and the wind is blowing.  24°F.  I didn't use to weenie out because of the weather...in hindsight it was because we didn't have a car at the time.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was going to walk to work this morning, but it is a bit chilly out there and the wind is blowing. 24°F. I didn't use to weenie out because of the weather...in hindsight it was because we didn't have a car at the time.


 
I remember when I used to go to work in a skirt and heels in 10ºF. weather. I must have been out of my mind. I won't even look out the window now if I hear the temp is below 60 degrees.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I remember when I used to go to work in a skirt and heels in 10ºF. weather. I must have been out of my mind. I won't even look out the window now if I hear the temp is below 60 degrees.



I never went out dressed like that, but I would change clothes once I got to work/school.


----------



## chopper

16 degrees and 40 MPH winds right now.  It was snowing earlier, and wind was gusting over 60 MPH.  The sun is trying to peek out, but the wind and clouds keep chasing it away.


----------



## chopper

12 degrees and it is snowing now.  I would be happy, but with the wind, it won't do us much good.  Oh well, maybe where the drifts are it will turn green soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snow, OMG! It's 81°F and beautifully sunny today here in Southeastern Virginia.


----------



## Dawgluver

Strange day.  Today's high was to 65°F, surrounding areas were at either 77° or 49°.  Started to walk Beagle this evening and had to come back in and put on long pants and a sweatshirt.  (on me) . Currently 49°.  Thankfully we don't have the nasty stuff going on all around us.


----------



## chopper

GotGarlic said:


> Snow, OMG! It's 81°F and beautifully sunny today here in Southeastern Virginia.



Thanks, that makes me feel better!


----------



## chopper

Now it's 7 degrees.  Happy spring!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Springtime in the Rockies!!!  This morning, all the places that already had their automatic sprinklers on woke up to ice covered lawns.


----------



## jharris

It was the same in Albuquerque. Sleet in the city and snow in the Sandias.

Stock photo:


----------



## CharlieD

Snowed last night.


----------



## Zhizara

It's mostly cloudy, but temperatures are in the low 80s!  Hang in there, Spring...  I'm not ready for Summer yet.


----------



## justplainbill

Better (cooler) than yesterday.


----------



## Alix

Spring? What's that? We have snowpiles taller than my kid's car. Its just barely above freezing today and overcast. I think spring is a figment of my imagination.


----------



## taxlady

Currently at our high for the day of 9C (48F) and it's been a lovely day. All the snow around the condo association is gone.

Friday the forecast is for 10 cm (4 inches) of snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

Icky.  Cold and rainy, but so far we've missed the snow.  Massive T-storms very early this morn.  Flash flood warnings, and my poor daffodils are all bashed.  They were so pretty for about half a day.


----------



## pacanis

Raining buckets. Could be worse. Could be snow.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and thunder. Lots of thunder.


----------



## vitauta

central virginia has been unseasonably warm ever since the weekend, with temps in the high 80s and low 90s.  i've needed to run the a/c already in order to stay comfortable in my place on the second floor.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Oh, and thunder. Lots of thunder.



You're probably getting what we got from 3 AM till 6 this morning, Pac.  Gorgeous lightening too.


----------



## chopper

justplainbill said:


> Better (cooler) than yesterday.



  I could say better (warmer) than yesterday.  Today got up to 35 degrees F, and much less wind.


----------



## MrsLMB

Very upsetting for my little furry friends .. lots and lots of rain and lots and lots of lightning and thunder that rocks the house.  As much as I love the first part of spring, I hate when this happens.


----------



## simonbaker

Mayor just declared the city here in a state of emergency. It started raining yesterday late morning. Freezing rain has taken down several tree limbs & power lines. There are over 12,000 homes without power. Neighbors across the street have been coming & going from here as they have lost power. Had our 91 year old neighbor over most of the day before her daughter came.  Other neighbors with wood burning stoves opening up their homes as well. The whole community is coming together to help each other. It looks like a tornado came through. Just walking outside trees are creaking & cracking from the ice, besides chainsaws, it's pretty still out there.  We are still expecting 7-10" of snow tonight into tomorrow. Seems most of the city has shut down here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes, SB!  Stay safe!  So nice of you and your family to watch over the neighbors.

Such strange weather all over....


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> You're probably getting what we got from 3 AM till 6 this morning, Pac. Gorgeous lightening too.


 
We've had this stupid fog/mist hanging over all day. Very low ceiling. I'm sure there's lightening, but I just can't see it. It's weird hearing the thunder without seeing a flash


----------



## Kylie1969

Very warm today, 30c...31c tomorrow but then dropping down to lovely cooler temps


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes, SB!  Stay safe!  So nice of you and your family to watch over the neighbors.
> 
> Such strange weather all over....


+1
I hope your power doesn't go out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I so need to be walking to work, but the weather is not cooperating.  More indoor walking in circles...


----------



## CharlieD

It was raining early this morning and now it is snowing.


----------



## taxlady

One of the local radio stations posted this, because of the snow warning for tomorrow: "From 15 to 25 centimetres of snow and ice pellets are expected over these regions." 15 to 25 cm ~= 6" to 10"


----------



## CWS4322

Same weather here as in Montreal. Enough of winter already!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> One of the local radio stations posted this, because of the snow warning for tomorrow: "From 15 to 25 centimetres of snow and ice pellets are expected over these regions." 15 to 25 cm ~= 6" to 10"



LOL!!


----------



## simonbaker

We ended up with 9" of wet, heavy snow in SE S.D.  Schools closed for the 3rd day in a row. It's  looking like 40-50F for the next few days ahead. It will take quite some time to get all of these tree limbs & branches cleared away all over town.


----------



## Kylie1969

31c here right now, sunny and warm


----------



## CWS4322

Freezing, icy rain/snow/ice pellets.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Freezing, icy rain/snow/ice pellets.


Good one.

The snow finally started here. It was just ice pellets at first. Kinda nice for folks who drive to work that it waited until after the morning rush hour.

We may get more snow tomorrow or it might be rain.

I figure the cities won't do much about the snow until they see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

It is very overcast and raw out. We are expecting a heavy rain starting somewhere around noon. I am in the house for the day. 

I finally thought up a name for my scooter. It is way bigger than the last one I had and just flies when it is fully charged. Brunhilda! She doesn't like the rain and shuts down if her console gets wet. Fussy thing she is.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, "Brunhilda", I love it.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, "Brunhilda", I love it.


 
She is a brute. I really have to be careful when I use her.


----------



## vitauta

to me, it seems like a case of 'when an irresistible force meets an unstoppable object.
you and brunhilda will be a fascinating pair to follow....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> to me, it seems like a case of 'when an irresistible force meets an unstoppable object.
> you and brunhilda will be a fascinating pair to follow....


 
Brunhilda can be very scary. Her horn is really loud and scares the bejesus out of folks. 

Our sidewalks are not in the best condition. I just fly over them. If they are really bad, then I ride in the street. The folks in the area know me and get out of the way when they see me coming. I don't stop for anyone. I keep the headlight and tail lights on so the cars can see me. Even they slow down and stop. If I lost Brunhilda, I would become completely housebound.


----------



## Kylie1969

Heading for 27c...it is currently 27.2c...overcast but a warm breeze...

Looking forward to the next week...all temps in the low 20's YAY!!


----------



## Dawgluver

36°F, cold and rainy, and supposed to get colder.  I feel so bad for our snow-encrusted folks.  This is not April, this is late January.  Blech.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is cooling down nicely...still 22c at 7.40pm, but is going to be a lovely day tomorrow


----------



## Zhizara

I feel sorry for all you winterbound folks.  I hope the weather breaks for you soon.

It's sunny and 70's here between the Gulf of Mexico and the Mississippi River.


----------



## taxlady

It's 4C (39F), going up to 8C (46F) and we are supposed to get rain for a few hours starting late afternoon. The 7 cm - 10 cm (3" - 4") of snow we got yesterday is all turned to slush or melted away.


----------



## chopper

32 degrees F and socked in with fog. Weather man says that it will be 67 today.  Sure doesn't look like it now.


----------



## GotGarlic

It feels cold, after the 75-80-degree temps we've had. It's 62 and sunny right now and supposed to get to 70F today.


----------



## Addie

It is in the low forties and overcast. I took a look outside when I went down to get my mail. I noticed that there is not one tree in sight that even had just buds on it. And we are approaching the end of April. Mother Nature's hormones have run amok!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> It is in the low forties and overcast. I took a look outside when I went down to get my mail. I noticed that there is not one tree in sight that even had just buds on it. And we are approaching the end of April. Mother Nature's hormones have run amok!


Actually, I think this is back to what the weather used to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Actually, I think this is back to what the weather used to do.



Not really...it has completely missed my section of Montana this year.


----------



## Andy M.

Today we are dry with hazy sun after a day of rain.  Temps in the low 50s.  SO is happy, she's out in the garden getting things going.  She fell in love with stargazer lilies last year so I surprised her with a dozen bulbs.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Today we are dry with hazy sun after a day of rain.  Temps in the low 50s.  SO is happy, she's out in the garden getting things going.  She fell in love with stargazer lilies last year so I surprised her with a dozen bulbs.


You're such a sweety.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> You're such a sweety.



+1 I thought the exact same thing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was thinking how romantic a gesture it was...Geez Andy...trying to steal hearts are you?


----------



## Dawgluver

And as a truly romantic gesture, you're digging the holes.  Right, Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking how romantic a gesture it was...Geez Andy...trying to steal hearts are you?



_Just interested in keeping one heart happy..._



Dawgluver said:


> And as a truly romantic gesture, you're digging the holes.  Right, Andy?




_...but not that happy.  Actually, I'm not allowed in the garden except to move stuff that's too heavy for her._


----------



## pacanis

Cold and rainy today. Same as it's been since... Tuesday maybe?
I've been meaning to make it to the garden center myself this week, but this weather just doesn't have me in the mood.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think I scared the rain away by putting my umbrella in the car so I would have it with me...


----------



## Dawgluver

55°F, and we have sun!  And clouds and wind.... But we have sun!  And it's not precipitating!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I scared the rain away by putting my umbrella in the car so I would have it with me...


I call brollies rain prevention devices.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely and much cooler here today


----------



## taxlady

Light rain. It should rain more and melt the snow faster.


----------



## Kylie1969

A perfect sunny , cool to warm day...so nice


----------



## Addie

The kitties arrived last night. And today is going to be beautiful out. A perfect day to try and take them for a walk. We will try just around the building today. If the outside walk doesn't work, I bought one of those light things where they can chase the spot of light around the room. In the middle of the night they jumped up on my bed and snuggled down at my feet. 

I have to get dressed and ready to get outside. The sun is so bright today.


----------



## taxlady

It's 6C (43F) and sunny with a few puffy, white clouds. Feels like 2C (36F). It should go up to 8C (46F) and we are expecting a bit of rain. I want more than a bit of rain. I want the rain to wash away the rest of the snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's my favorite temp: 70°F, and the sun is out!  Downside: I'll have to start shaving my legs again....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> It's my favorite temp: 70°F, and the sun is out!  Downside:* I'll have to start shaving my legs again*....



One reason I don't go swimming...or wear shorts.  It is about time for my bi-yearly defurring.  Haven't heard Shrek yell about someone shaving a Yeti in a while.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> It's my favorite temp: 70°F, and the sun is out!  Downside: I'll have to start shaving my legs again....


Get yourself a "yanker". First, get your legs waxed and then start using the yanker before the hair gets too thick. Then it's not uncomfortable. The longer you use the yanker, the less hair grows back.


----------



## taxlady

BTW, since menopause, I only have to use my yanker about twice a year for a few long hairs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Get yourself a "yanker". First, get your legs waxed and then start using the yanker before the hair gets too thick. Then it's not uncomfortable. The longer you use the yanker, the less hair grows back.



I can't get past the first wax...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't get past the first wax...


Have you ever had it done professionally?


----------



## vitauta

i wonder why it is that the same men who want their women all 'natural', with no makeup, no bleach or hair coloring, no 'butch' haircuts, expect their women to have smooth legs and underarms, have creamy complexions, and smell good without using perfume or scented anything.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Get yourself a "yanker". First, get your legs waxed and then start using the yanker before the hair gets too thick. Then it's not uncomfortable. The longer you use the yanker, the less hair grows back.



Good to know.  I was considering dreadlocks.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> i wonder why it is that the same men who want their women all 'natural', with no makeup, no bleach or hair coloring, no 'butch' haircuts, expect their women to have smooth legs and underarms, have creamy complexions, and smell good without using perfume or scented anything.


That's not all men who don't want makeup, etc.


----------



## vitauta

yeah, i admit i can be kinda hard on men sometimes.  they been kinda hard on me.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Good to know.  I was considering dreadlocks.




I have blonde leg hair, so I was more concerned about it in winter. It was when I wore stockings that they showed most. Of course, I'm kinda "Earthy", so I never cared a lot about leg hair.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Have you ever had it done professionally?



Nope..not really a salon type girl...


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I have blonde leg hair, so I was more concerned about it in winter. It was when I wore stockings that they showed most. Of course, I'm kinda "Earthy", so I never cared a lot about leg hair.



I'm waiting for mine to start turning gray like the head hair, but no such luck.  I get a nice glossy black.

And it's now 72° F!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm waiting for mine to start turning gray like the head hair, but no such luck.  I get a nice glossy black.
> 
> And it's now 72° F!


You know, there is special bleach for body hair.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope..not really a salon type girl...


It's worth it for that one time. You go to a salon to get your hair cut, don't you? I had it done, once, at an esthetician's salon.


----------



## chopper

Wind, wind, and more wind.  Had to move the grill inside just to grill a couple of hotdogs for lunch.  Te weather channel app says that it should die down at five this evening for about three hours before getting windy again.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Wind, wind, and more wind.  Had to move the grill inside just to grill a couple of hotdogs for lunch.  Te weather channel app says that it should die down at five this evening for about three hours before getting windy again.


Isn't it dangerous to use the grill indoors? I thought there was a carbon monoxide risk.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Isn't it dangerous to use the grill indoors? I thought there was a carbon monoxide risk.



No, you just have to have good ventilation.  The big two car door was open.  No problem.  I have also cooked with the Coleman stove in the kitchen during an electric blackout with the kitchen window open.  You just have to allow for good ventilation and things are fine.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> No, you just have to have good ventilation.  The big two car door was open.  No problem.  I have also cooked with the Coleman stove in the kitchen during an electric blackout with the kitchen window open.  You just have to allow for good ventilation and things are fine.


Okay, phew.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.  Friends and family in ND, MN, and SD are socked in with a blizzard.  And here we're at 76°F.  Would love to split the difference and send them all some sunny meltiness!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had to turn the heat back up, didn't really want to put gloves on to watch tv.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to turn the heat back up, didn't really want to put gloves on to watch tv.


I nearly turned the heat back on yesterday. It's warmer today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The problem is remembering to turn it back down before we go to bed.  Otherwise it gets too hot to sleep and I won't notice I will just sweat it out, but Shrek is right beside the heating vent and it will wake him up.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite chilly, been raining and very overcast..love it


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  It's raining again.


----------



## CharlieD

IT IS COLD. I cannot stranded any more. 32 deg, at least it is not snowing, as it did yesterday.


----------



## pacanis

Holy Spamoli. The sun is out. And it's almost too warm for a sweatshirt already, inspite of the strong winds.
Where did this come from?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is currently 26°F here this morning.  With wind chill it's 13°F...


----------



## taxlady

It's supposed to go up to 12C (59F) today! w00t! That's the warmest so far this year. I hope it melts all or at least most of the ugly, dirty, snow piles.


----------



## pacanis

The sweathsirt came off! It's 71F here right now. This could only mean one thing... chance of snow by week's end.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> The sweathsirt came off! It's 71F here right now. This could only mean one thing... chance of snow by week's end.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be a lovely day here today, sunny, cool to warm and 23c


----------



## chopper

Pretty nice day today.  Now it is windy, cold, and the snow is on the way again!


----------



## Kylie1969

The sky is so blue, not one cloud either...I am getting back out there


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a nice, sunny 62°F this morning, then it went downhill.  Cloudy, variously drizzly, windy, rainy, and even a period of little sleet balls.  Currently 41° and icky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposed to get down to 22°F tonight, they keep saying snow or rain, but it's been missing us.


----------



## Kylie1969

So sunny and nice and warm out in the sun, loving it


----------



## Dawgluver

We were awakened at 4 AM this morn by extreme thunder, lightening, hail, and nonstop rain, and it won't quit.  Beagle HATES getting wet.  A balmy 41° F.  And oh goody, we get a repeat tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

It went up to 13C (55F) today! It felt warmer than that.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It went up to 13C (55F) today! It felt warmer than that.


 
 If you folks use the metric system, then how come you sell your beer by the pint? I am confused. But then it is not hard for me to be that.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> If you folks use the metric system, then how come you sell your beer by the pint? I am confused. But then it is not hard for me to be that.


Where did you get the idea that beer is sold by the pint in Canada? Most beer bottles hold 341 ml, which is 12 Imperial ounces. An Imperial pint is 20 Imperial ounces (~568 ml). A US pint is about 473 ml, 16 US ounces. You can often get an Imperial pint of draft beer in a bar or pub.

It's all sold in ml. Some stuff, like soft drinks has standardized to US sizes, but that actually happened since metrication. It says the volume in ml, but the size matches up to a US size, e.g., 355 ml soft drink can, which equals 12 US oz.

The US is our biggest trading partner...


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Where did you get the idea that beer is sold by the pint in Canada? Most beer bottles hold 341 ml, which is 12 Imperial ounces. An Imperial pint is 20 Imperial ounces (~568 ml). A US pint is about 473 ml, 16 US ounces. You can often get an Imperial pint of draft beer in a bar or pub.
> 
> It's all sold in ml. Some stuff, like soft drinks has standardized to US sizes, but that actually happened since metrication. It says the volume in ml, but the size matches up to a US size, e.g., 355 ml soft drink can, which equals 12 US oz.
> 
> The US is our biggest trading partner...


 
I was watching a BBC import and the line was ....a pint of beer with my mates.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I was watching a BBC import and the line was ....a pint of beer with my mates.


Ah, I see. They would still call it a pint even if it was only close in metric. The Brits still use miles per hour, I think. We don't.

It is kinda funny. I buy food by the kilograms and weigh myself in pounds. I measure most stuff in metres and centimetres, but I measure myself in feet and inches.


----------



## chopper

18 degrees right now. Snowing and blowing. Blizzard watch.  Snow is common in April here, but it isn't usually this cold.  Burrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sunny, mild and lovely


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Sunny, mild and lovely



Can I come over and play?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Ah, I see. They would still call it a pint even if it was only close in metric. The Brits still use miles per hour, I think. We don't.
> 
> It is kinda funny. I buy food by the kilograms and weigh myself in pounds. I measure most stuff in metres and centimetres, but I measure myself in feet and inches.


 
Spike and I watch a number of BBC imports. We are always learning new words. What my son forgets is that those words are the ones his father used. All my kids wore nappys. It took me a few months of being married to him to learn to really hear what he was saying. He was born and raised in the Lakes District right near the border with Scotland. So he also had a few Scottish ones that he would throw in there. I swear he used to do it just to confuse me. He had a Scottish accent more than an English one. The friends of my kids loved to come in and hear him talk. I have forgotten so many of his words for different items.  Of course my favorite thing to yell at him was, "Speak English please!" My youngest daughter was just learning to talk when her father was injured at work. He stayed home and I went to work. So she learned to talk from him. With a Scottish brogue. She could roll her R's with the best of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We were awakened at 4 AM this morn by extreme thunder, lightening, hail, and nonstop rain, and it won't quit.  Beagle HATES getting wet.  A balmy 41° F.  And oh goody, we get a repeat tomorrow.



It could be 24°F like it is here and be snow...they keep telling us we will get snow or rain, but it keeps missing us.  I guess winter, minus the snow finally found us and the wind has been horrendous.  Had a dust devil outside the windows at work yesterday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Lots of flooding around here, thankfuly our basement is OK so far.  We got up to 61°F , and the rain continued.  37° now.  Snow tomorrow.  Oh joy oh rapture.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Lots of flooding around here, thankfuly our basement is OK so far.  We got up to 61°F , and the rain continued.  37° now.  Snow tomorrow.  Oh joy oh rapture.



Need a boat?  Rubber Boots?  Stay dry!  Hugs!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Need a boat?  Rubber Boots?  Stay dry!  Hugs!



  Thanks PF, I actually have 'em all!  Worried about some friends who don't....


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool tonight, 11c right now at 8.15pm brrrrr


----------



## taxlady

I hope you keep dry Dawg.

It's 12 C (54F) and going up to 23 C (73 F)! Yesterday was rainy and icky chilly.


----------



## Zhizara

Cool, windy, overcast, rainy.  Yuck!


----------



## Dawgluver

Icky.  A cold, very windy, sometimes rainy 41°F, and this is late April??!?  It even tried to snow.  Drove around a bit, saw lots of carpet being pulled from homes, and the road along the river is closed due to flooding.


----------



## pacanis

That's what it is here, too, Dawg, (did I see someone call you Dawn?).
The temps must have fallen 25 degrees today. This morning I was out in a T shirt, by noon I had grabbed a sweatshirt and by three my Fall jacket. Hard to believe it was 80 yesterday. And the wind darn near folded up my golf umbrella!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely day ahead here, 22c, blue skies and sunny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very light rain...no wind today.  50°F here.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been a lovely day...cooling down a bit now this afternoon, but still sunny and wonderful


----------



## Zhizara

Yesterday's nasty, windy, gloomy weather disappeared around 4pm yesterday showing blue skies and sunshine.  This morning is clear and sunny, headed for a high of 69°.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> Yesterday's nasty, windy, gloomy weather disappeared around 4pm yesterday showing blue skies and sunshine.  This morning is clear and sunny, headed for a high of 69°.



Your nasty, windy, gloomy weather arrived early this morning!

Cold and spitting ice crystals!

I can't wait until we get your new weather!


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry, Aunt Bea!  Maybe it will stop and clear quickly like it did here.


----------



## pacanis

What I thought was a rainstorm earlier turned out to be a snow shower I guess. There are patches of snow and slush everywhere.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> Sorry, Aunt Bea!  Maybe it will stop and clear quickly like it did here.



The bad days help us appreciate the good ones! 

I sure could use some _blue skies similing on me_!


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> What I thought was a rainstorm earlier turned out to be a snow shower I guess. There are patches of snow and slush everywhere.


 
Um yeah .. same here Pac.

Day before yesterday it was 85F .. woke up to snow this morning


----------



## taxlady

We had warm the other day, 22C (72F), and chilly and rainy yesterday. At least no snow this time - had that last week. Expected high today: 7C (45F).

I guess I just have to enjoy the occasional "bonus warm day" when we get one. It's not summer yet.


----------



## chopper

The snow on Piles Peak looks lovely!  It is a beautiful morning here. 47 degrees now.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> The snow on Piles Peak looks lovely!  It is a beautiful morning here. 47 degrees now.
> 
> View attachment 17716



That looks amazing Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning it is raining and pretty cool...so love the sound of the rain beating down


----------



## taxlady

It's been trying to snow off and on today.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is still raining here...I am all rugged up, love this weather


----------



## taxlady

The wind is gusting and it's icky out. Down to 2C and going down to -4C overnight.

I want Spring. waaa


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful view chops!  We are 6 hours away from any type of mountains here in SE S.D.

We still have a couple of inches of snow on the ground. It's been staying in the high 20's here. They are talking 40F tomorrow. It will feel like a heat wave!  Hope to be able to get out for a walk. Looks like they have gotton alot of the trees, limbs & power line poles cleaned up. Seems a little emptier around here with alot of those big old trees gone.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am freezing, not used to the cold after the hot Summer, but I still love this weather


----------



## PrincessFiona60

18°F, snow...winter found us!  Yay!!!


----------



## pacanis

Sunny and supposed to get up to 60, Yay!
Windy, too, which could mess with my plans to spray insecticides and foliage killer all over the place today...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Sunny and supposed to get up to 60, Yay!
> Windy, too, which could mess with my plans to spray insecticides and foliage killer all over the place today...



I guess you could spray the neighbors place from yours today...


----------



## pacanis

Easily! It has been plain windy here this year. Moreso than usual.
This can't be good for the folks protesting the installation of commercial wind turbines up the road. One of their arguments was a test done years ago that showed our winds did not meet the minimum.


----------



## Maarahlicous

The weather in Cape Town is acting very weird with its changes. Safe to say thou We will be needing our coats later with a a 4 degree drop, making our temperature 20 degrees with a slight chance of rain.(Keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wow!  We are up to 20°F...should be down right balmy in another hour when I have to leave!


----------



## taxlady

Maarahlicous said:


> The weather in Cape Town is acting very weird with its changes. Safe to say thou We will be needing our coats later with a a 4 degree drop, making our temperature 20 degrees with a slight chance of rain.(Keeping my fingers crossed)


Coats? 20C or 20F?

8C (46F) and sunny. No coat, just a jacket.


----------



## pacanis

The jacket is off! Just a sweatshirt now.
And the winds have even calmed.


----------



## CharlieD

they say it's going to rain and then turn into snow by night. I am afraid to go look outside, i am so sick and tired of this never ending winter


----------



## simonbaker

18F, 3" of snow on the ground & it's still snowning. Looks like we are going to have a short spring/summer season this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Coats? 20C or 20F?
> 
> 8C (46F) and sunny. No coat, just a jacket.



37°F  sweater, no coat, snow has melted on the valley floor, still there up on the mountains.  I was worried about scraping the snow off the car,  but with one slam of the car door it all slid off.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 37°F  sweater, no coat, snow has melted on the valley floor, still there up on the mountains.  I was worried about scraping the snow off the car,  but *with one slam of the car door it all slid off.*


I love it when the snow comes off the car that easily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I love it when the snow comes off the car that easily.



Oh yeah, 45 minutes earlier I heard someone scraping the ice off their car...I got lucky!


----------



## Kylie1969

11c, cool and lovely...looks like it has been raining a lot overnight


----------



## chopper

28F and snow flurries. It's windy too.  Springtime can be crazy sometimes.  Yesterday was beautiful.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mother Nature is playing us a dirty trick.  It was a lovely 71°F today, and tomorrow it's supposed to be windy, rainy and feeling like 30’s.  The temp is already starting to drop.


----------



## cjmmytunes

49 degrees and raining right now in Elizabeth City, NC.  It's been like this all day.


----------



## simonbaker

We ended up with 6" of wet & heavy snow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very overcast, quite cool, no rain as yet though


----------



## CharlieD

Well, we had another 4 inches or so overnight.


----------



## Dawgluver

39° F,  rainy and icky here along the river.  Thankfully, none of the white stuff.


----------



## taxlady

Beautiful day here. Lots of sunshine and it's 14 C (57 F).


----------



## Addie

Raw, chillyish cold, intermittent misty rain. 42ºF. Spike went to a Red Sox game tonight. I doubt they will stay the whole time though. He went with a friend that is blind. A friend of his gave him the tickets. Felt like staying at home tonight. More of the same tomorrow.


----------



## chopper

28 degrees and snowing pretty good.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is only 16c right now...nice and cool, warm inside though


----------



## simonbaker

In the 30's melting throughout the day.


----------



## chopper

Finally got up to 50 degrees just a little while ago.  Snow melted off today.  Is it spring yet?


----------



## pacanis

It was just snowing here a while ago, too.
I'm not sure if that's better than the rain or not.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not bad.  54° F, and we got a walk in.  The sun shone today here along the river!


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool this morning and it is raining a bit too


----------



## taxlady

It went up to 20C (68F) today! woohoo! I have the patio door open. Shreddy has already climbed the screen once. He has a bad case of spring fever. Happens every year.


----------



## Kylie1969

Taxy, that is great that you now have your door open, must be heating up a bit


----------



## Kylie1969

It is really mild here tonight....not going to need the thicker quilt tonight


----------



## cjmmytunes

Don't think it got above 60 today.  At least it wasn't raining like they thought it would.  Can't wait for it to warm up some.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty cool this morning but will be getting up to 25c today...lovely sunny day ahead


----------



## taxlady

It got up to 11C (52F) today. Not as warm as yesterday, but at least it is Spring-like.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 57° F, and sunny with a strong wind.  Just got back from our walk, the wind's died down and it's 51°.  And dark.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is such a lovely warm and sunny afternoon, loving it


----------



## Zhizara

Sunny, low 70s.  Perfect!


----------



## cjmmytunes

It got up to between 65 and 70 this afternoon and beautiful sunshine.  Once the sun started to go down, though, it started getting chilly again.


----------



## radhuni

Very hot, humid and sultry (max temperature is 37degree Celsius and 83% humidity) . I was sick due to the heat. It is not possible to remain always in AC. Cooking is like punishment in summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

78°F and that big yellow thing was out in a clear blue sky...totally ruined my gloomy day and was edging on too hot!  Anyone got an iceberg for sale???


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you feel better, Radhuni!  We got to 72°F, and must have had the same big yellow thing that PF referenced, along with much windiness.


----------



## Kylie1969

Rad, it doesn't sound good at all...we have recently come out of Summer here and it is always a very hot summer we have too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hope you feel better, Radhuni!  We got to 72°F, and must have had the same big yellow thing that PF referenced, along with much windiness.



Humpf...I WAS NOT windy when I posted...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Humpf...I WAS NOT windy when I posted...



  ROFLMAO!  

I was NOT insinuating that, PF!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I was NOT insinuating that, PF!!!


----------



## jharris

Laughing!

You guys are too much!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> Laughing!
> 
> You guys are too much!!!!



She called me "windy"

I thought I had all that out of my system...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She called me "windy"
> 
> I thought I had all that out of my system...



I did NOT!  I'm too much a lady.

Glad everything came out in the end, PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I did NOT!  *I'm too much a lady.*
> 
> Glad everything came out in the end, PF.



Not me...I just let'er rip!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not me...I just let'er rip!



 

As a man once said to a flatulent drunk, who'd just let one rip, "Sir, how dare you fart before my wife!"

Said the drunk, "I'm sorry, I didn't know it was her turn."


----------



## Kylie1969

It has come over all overcast here, looks like it wants to bucket down!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> As a man once said to a flatulent drunk, who'd just let one rip, "Sir, how dare you fart before my wife!"
> 
> Said the drunk, "I'm sorry, I didn't know it was her turn."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> As a man once said to a flatulent drunk, who'd just let one rip, "Sir, how dare you fart before my wife!"
> 
> Said the drunk, "I'm sorry, I didn't know it was her turn."


----------



## Kylie1969

It is quite cool only heading for 21c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Windy as heck...not me, the wind is blowing outside, 67°F, cloudy.  So nice temp and gloomy for me, but the wind...that I don't like.  It does mean I don't have to brush my hair.


----------



## Kylie1969

Overcast and mild here this afternoon


----------



## taxlady

8C (46F) and sunny. It's supposed to go up to 20C (68F). w00t!


----------



## Dawgluver

A sunny, windless 72°F.  I really do need to start shaving my legs, it's finally shorts weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> A sunny, windless 72°F.  I really do need to start shaving my legs, it's finally shorts weather.



If I start now I may be done by August...


----------



## Kylie1969

I woke up to lots of rain...so good!

Heading for 19c today


----------



## simonbaker

Another beautiful day, high of 74F today, all of the snow is gone. I should get the ambition to get up, & go outside for a walk.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 82°F, only expected 70's.  Wow.  From winter coats and rain boots to this, gotta love it.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> A sunny, windless 72°F. I really do need to start shaving my legs, it's finally shorts weather.


 
One of the advantages of menopause and old age. The hair on your legs and under your arms stop growing. Along with some other places. I haven't shaved my legs in years.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> One of the advantages of menopause and old age. The hair on your legs and under your arms stop growing. Along with some other places. I haven't shaved my legs in years.



No it doesn't, Addie!    You're lucky!  I think PF will back me on this, or I can take a picture.

No, you wouldn't want a picture.....


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite cool here today, going for 20c


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> No it doesn't, Addie!    You're lucky!  I think PF will back me on this, or I can take a picture.
> 
> No, you wouldn't want a picture.....



I've had meanopause for several years now...I look like a freakin' gorilla...


----------



## taxlady

Well, for a lot of women, there is less body hair growth.

I have a friend from a Mediterranean country. She calls it deforestation when she gets rid of body hair.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Who shaved Sasquatch??


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Who shaved Sasquatch??


 

It's an overcast 55F here today. TV is talking about some snow coming in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thermometer read 89° F when I got home from work, and it's really windy.


----------



## chopper

We made it to 77 today. Beautiful!  The snow is due here early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

Bit cool inside, but outside a lovely warmish sunny day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It snowed off and on all day, not a bit of it stuck!  Now it's 33°F, more snow predicted for tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

10c at 6.30am...heading for 22c, going to be a lovely Autumn day


----------



## CharlieD

Need I say more? Yes, those are snow flakes.


----------



## Dawgluver

82°F, sunny here along the river.  Unbelievable that a few hours in any direction from us, there's snow!  It's May, fer Pete's sake!


----------



## taxlady

24C (75F) and lovely. Got a bit warm today. Tomorrow I am expecting a call from an air conditioner salesman. It's the ductless kind. There is some sort of special going from Costco. I told them not to call before the 2nd of May.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow.  Beagle and I got back from our walk, watched Survivor, and the temp dropped 20°.  Really windy now too.


----------



## chopper

Like this:





Yes, these are snow flakes too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Above Denver they have a foot of snow...


----------



## simonbaker

What a suprise to wake up to May 1st...1 1/2 " of wet heavy snow on the ground & it was still snowing by 9 am. By noon almost all of the snow was gone already by noon.   Seems crazy to see snow on the green grass.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> What a suprise to wake up to May 1st...1 1/2 " of wet heavy snow on the ground & it was still snowing by 9 am. By noon almost all of the snow was gone already by noon.   Seems crazy to see snow on the green grass.



I'm hoping when my snow melts that we will start to green up. It has been snowing all day, and the forecast is for more throughout the night and into tomorrow morning. Tonight will be a hard freeze. Right now it is 23 degrees here.


----------



## Kylie1969

Perfect!

Not a cloud to be seen, blue as skies, lovely!


----------



## Dawgluver

From hot yesterday to nasty 42°F today, and it's raining now.  Oh well, at least no snow, yet...


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been quite mild today...reached 26c, cooling down nicely now though..always does in Autumn


----------



## taxlady

10C (50F) at the moment and it's supposed to up to 23C (73F) and it's even supposed to feel like 23C! It's sunny.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> What a suprise to wake up to May 1st...1 1/2 " of wet heavy snow on the ground & it was still snowing by 9 am. By noon almost all of the snow was gone already by noon. Seems crazy to see snow on the green grass.


 
They call spring snow "Poor man's fertilizer."


----------



## Addie

Our night temps go down to the 40's. During the day the high 60's or low 70's. I can live with that. I have been keeping my widows open 24 hours. I love it.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a beautiful sunny day, Chilly out there only 28F.   They just said on tv that we will have a high of 53F today. nice to see blue skies & some sunshine for a change.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Waking up to a beautiful sunny day, Chilly out there only 28F.   They just said on tv that we will have a high of 53F today. nice to see blue skies & some sunshine for a change.


It's about time, eh?


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> It's about time, eh?


 Definitely!


----------



## CharlieD

Snowing


----------



## Addie

Poor Charlie. 

SB, time to go outside and just sit enjoying the great weather.


----------



## simonbaker

You are right addie, after I get the freezer cleaned out I am planning to enjoy this nice weather: make a quick trip to the drug store & I have been hungry for a hot, grilled tuna bagel.


----------



## Zhizara

Temperature's great, windows still open, but overcast with way too much glare.  It gives me a headache.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite mild already, heading for 20c


----------



## Dawgluver

43°F, rainy all day, and blech.  Possible snow along with rain tomorrow.  It's May!  It's May!  The lovely month of May!

:grumble:


----------



## simonbaker

Mid 40's now, early bedtime for me tonight. News says 10" of snow east of us & 20" west of us. Hope we are done with it here.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooling down a lot...I have just closed everything up brrrrr


----------



## Zhizara

It's gorgeous!  The sun is shining, no clouds at all.  The trees are a deep green.  It smells good!  What a sight!


----------



## simonbaker

Cold, damp & overcast. Rain off & on all morning. It's around 30F. Doesn't look like we will be seeing the sun today. Good day to crawl back into bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

Bit cool this morning but heading for 20c today


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast, cloudy & downright cold all day here. In the high 20's.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gorgeous here along the river.  Mid 70’s.  I couldn't stand it, I've been planting the stuff I bought yesterday, and took the overwintered houseplants outside.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be a bit warmer over the next few days, all 28c..but I am sure it wont feel like a Summer 28c


----------



## Addie

Our night time temperatures have been staying in the 40's. Just the right temperature to allow me to keep the window open all the time. Makes for a good sleep. I hate winter because where my apartment is located, I can't open the windows. My windows are set back in a little area where the building changes directions and catches all the wind. It blows through my windows like a blizzard in the winter. But in the summer, a lot of times I don't even need the AC on. I get all the breezes.


----------



## CharlieD

Beautiful


----------



## PrincessFiona60

HOT!!


----------



## Dawgluver

A lovely 72°F here along the river.  Getting cloudy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice and warm and sunny outside, still pretty cool inside though


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It just dipped down below 70°F...perfect!  Now it's too dark to go for a walk.


----------



## taxlady

Lovely, warm, not hot, day. Just warm enough to use the AC in the car.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooling down nicely now


----------



## simonbaker

High of 77F with the sunshining this afternoon, starting to cool down now.


----------



## Dawgluver

A repeat of yesterday!  Just got back from our walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's almost dark, still above 70...I may open a window tonight.


----------



## Somebunny

We've had several days of fabulous sunny 70's -80's weather.  Unusual for Spring here..... We are loving it tho.  

Fiona we have been sleeping with the bedroom windows wide open year round and the last week  or so with the sliding glass door in our bedroom wide open as well.  Go ahead....open a window!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> We've had several days of fabulous sunny 70's -80's weather.  Unusual for Spring here..... We are loving it tho.
> 
> Fiona we have been sleeping with the bedroom windows wide open year round and the last week  or so with the sliding glass door in our bedroom wide open as well.  Go ahead....open a window!



I would love it, but Shrek gets cold...I'm lucky he's big enough to block the breeze...  He also has this thing about "People can see in!!"


----------



## Kylie1969

Very warm...31c...shock to the system after all this cool weather


----------



## Somebunny

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would love it, but Shrek gets cold...I'm lucky he's big enough to block the breeze...  He also has this thing about "People can see in!!"



Oh I'm sorry....you are in the ground floor right?  We are lucky our BR is on the 3rd floor, I only have to worry about the border patrol helicopter that cruises by periodically! (No nude sunbathing on the deck) lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Oh I'm sorry....you are in the ground floor right?  We are lucky our BR is on the 3rd floor, I only have to worry about the border patrol helicopter that cruises by periodically! (No nude sunbathing on the deck) lol!



It's a daylight basement type, you can watch legs walk by.


----------



## simonbaker

It rained most of the morning here. We ended up getting a little over an inch. Making the farmers happy as alot of them are getting thier crops planted & the timing is great to get some well needed moisture.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> It rained most of the morning here. We ended up getting a little over an inch. Making the farmers happy as alot of them are getting thier crops planted & the timing is great to get some well needed moisture.


 
That rain will also help the seeds to germinate sooner. I hope all the farmers have a bumper crop this year. We are on the verge of a drought if we don't start getting some rain soon. We were supposed to have rain today but all I have seen in bright sunshine.


----------



## CharlieD

Raining as if we did not have enough snow


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful day, now the temp's down to 67°F.  We were supposed to have rain, it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It got up to 85F...okay, I want winter back...NOW!


----------



## simonbaker

It has really cooled off tonight, the grass seems to belooking alot greener today...nice change.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite warm, nearly 30c again


----------



## taxlady

It's been sunny days for a few days in a row. Today was cloudy in the morning and mostly sunny the rest of the day. We're expecting rain tomorrow evening and on Saturday. I think we need it. Some of the dandelions and clover have fainted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I turned the AC on...the office was 103 today by the time maintenance came to fix it and it was still hot in the apartment when I got home.  I refused to stay hot...


----------



## Dawgluver

We were awaiting rain all day, and we got it!

Had to laugh, DH had a big flood at his workplace and had to roll his pants up to wade through the parking lot.  At home, less than 2 miles away, we had maybe 1 inch.


----------



## Zhizara

It was sunny for a few days, but no sign of blue sky today. It's dark, gloomy and rainy, but with some nice thunder to go with it.


----------



## Kylie1969

22c right now, quite mild


----------



## Dawgluver

Dang, it's cold!  And it's May!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is warm and it is May...not happy either!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's hot and now humid, too!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yukky....cant stand hot or humid


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's now 62F, I have the fan pulling in cool air like crazy.  Supposed to get down to 45F tonight...think Shrek will notice???  Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change has just come in...it is quite chilly and starting to rain YES!!!


----------



## Zhizara

More of the same:  dark, gloomy, rainy with thunder.  No sun expected.  GAK!


----------



## taxlady

It's rainy. We need it.


----------



## Dawgluver

The sun's out, but it's really windy and cold.  Wind's bashing the heck out of my new plants.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been raining overnight, lovely!

Very cloudy and dark this morning but it is starting to clear into blue skies and hopefully the sun will be shining for when mum comes over for lunch


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny, cool day with a light breeze.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool tonight and it is raining


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 64ºF and I'm relaxing in bed with a cup of coffee and the newspaper, listening to the birds outside. It's cloudy now with a chance of rain this morning, but it's supposed to clear out by noon, just in time for the arts festival downtown.


----------



## Addie

It is very grey out with light rain. And so muggy. I can't believe we are getting the muggies this early in the summer season. Temps are in the low 60's.


----------



## Dawgluver

The sun is out, but it's 57° F.  :sigh:

And next week I'll probably be complaining about how hot it is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> The sun is out, but it's 57° F.  :sigh:
> 
> And next week I'll probably be complaining about how hot it is.



73F cloudy and muggy...too hot!!!

I'm hitting Craigslist for an iceberg...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 73F cloudy and muggy...too hot!!!
> 
> I'm hitting Craigslist for an iceberg...



Wish we could trade....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I want the cool, you can keep the sun...


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold this morning, it has been raining too brrrrrr


----------



## Kylie1969

It is all foggy, overcast, raining and cold...love it


----------



## Dawgluver

Really cold this morn, progressively warmed up to 71°F.  I don't mind that.  Tomorrow we're supposed to get to 89°F.  :sigh:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold, rainy...Love it.

I have to quit wishing for icebergs...looks like they are trying to get here from The Great Lakes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes.  Poor Minnesota, and their moving ice wall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've heard it described as an "Ice Tsunami".  Been watching it on the news, amazing!


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool tonight, did fine up a bit in the afternoon though


----------



## simonbaker

70F this morning already, sounds like the high will be somewhere in the 80's.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is chucking it down with rain...so heavy too!

I have just been out driving in it...crazy


----------



## simonbaker

It's 6 pm & it's still 90F in SE S.D.   Very hot day here.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to 94°F today.  Will have to wait till it cools down a bit before taking Beagle for our walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

65F now, beautiful out.  It could stay like this all summer and I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool tonight and raining on and off


----------



## GoodCooks

Very cold and rainy in Melbourne and we aren't in winter just yet. I'm trying to eat healthy, but part of why I joined is to cook some nice, warm and fattening comfort food!


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful dy in the mid 70's. Getting ready to take the chiwawa for a walk with dh.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Beautiful dy in the mid 70's. Getting ready to take the chiwawa for a walk with dh.


 
 That sounds lovely.  One for you  And one for DH


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> That sounds lovely.  One for you  And one for DH


 That is the sweetest thing I've seen all day!


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice and cool tonight, 9c brrrrr


----------



## simonbaker

Cloudy/overcast most of the morning. It sarted raining about 3:00 today. It's really cooled off outside, in the high 50's in SE S.D.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool but a lovely sunny day ahead


----------



## Kylie1969

Not sunny anymore, very dark out there and cold brrrrrrrr


----------



## Kylie1969

A lovely sunny morning, cool but lovely


----------



## simonbaker

76F now at 10 pm in SE S.D. Rain is coming in from the west the weatherman says. SW Minnesota has had some severe weather warnings tonight going on. Not sure what we  will get out of all of this. Nice cool breeze tonight, great sleeping weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Still a bit too chilly for windows open at night...but it was nice and gloomy with rain all day.


----------



## chopper

Warm.  It is 68 degrees and overcast.  It feels so nice to be outside.  No wind this morning.  I have been watering plants and trees.  Now I am sitting on the deck with a good cup of tea.  Life is good on the weekend!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

52F gloomy and rainy, going out for a walk in a bit.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold this morning, but the sun is out and shining


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a really cool t-storm earlier this morning, even got some lima-bean size hail.  Now the sun is sort of out and it's 82°F.


----------



## Addie

I needed to go to the store. So I looked out the window, checked the temp and got dressed. It was sunny and 60 degrees. I get downstairs, go outside and the sun is nowhere to be found, grey, cold and windy.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> I needed to go to the store. So I looked out the window, checked the temp and got dressed. It was sunny and 60 degrees. I get downstairs, go outside and the sun is nowhere to be found, grey, cold and windy.



that'll teach you addie. you can't be taking your sweet sunday mosey ol' time getting yourself ready to go out.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mild right now, about 15c, going for 20c...lots of rain coming tomorrow


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be very cold, windy and rainy later, cant wait!


----------



## simonbaker

Cool & overcast most of today.It's 66F now, the sun comes & goes. Looks like we might get some rin.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> Going to be very cold, windy and rainy later, cant wait!



Curious - what do you like about cold, windy rainy weather? I hate it, especially if I have to go out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't mind cold and rainy...but I will scream about the wind.  T-Storms tonight!


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> Curious - what do you like about cold, windy rainy weather? I hate it, especially if I have to go out.



I just love the cosiness of it when you are all rugged up inside with the heater on, or even walking in it, all rugged up!

I like the fact that you dont sweat, you dont have to have the air conditioner on, it is the best ever weather for sleeping, all nice and warm, snuggled up in bed at night 

I was born in Winter too, dont know if that also has anything to do with it


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> I just love the cosiness of it...I was born in Winter too, dont know if that also has anything to do with it



Not in my case.  I was born in June, a warm and humid night.  The ER doors faced the lake and a swarm of bugs followed my Mom and Dad into the hospital!  But it was very warm when I was born and summer is my least-favorite month.  _Hmm, sounds like another thread topic for the Back Porch..._


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It is very warm and humid here.  My least-favorite kind.  Wonder how long I'll hold off before I test the A/C for the summer.  If I were a betting person I'd put my money on tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is currently 12c, so pretty nippy and not getting much higher, 16c today


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not in my case.  I was born in June, a warm and humid night.  The ER doors faced the lake and a swarm of bugs followed my Mom and Dad into the hospital!  But it was very warm when I was born and summer is my least-favorite month.  _Hmm, sounds like another thread topic for the Back Porch..._



CG, I too was born in June, but as you know, over here, that is Winter 

I too cant stand Summer!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> CG, I too was born in June, but as you know, over here, that is Winter
> 
> I too cant stand Summer!


I knew that.  Just had a brain burp.   Hmm, maybe we should meet in the middle to celebrate?  I'm thinking Hawaii.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am thinking Hawaii would be a perfect spot, sounds good


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Seems to be a pause in monsoon season.   Going back downhill soon with rain and temps in the 40s!  For cryin' out loud, it's Memorial Day weekend!  Pretty soon my feet will start getting webbed.  Or I'll grow gills.  Depends on how much rain we get by Monday.


----------



## simonbaker

It's raining here in SE S.D. also.It's only 4:00 & it looks so dark outside you would think it's 3 hours later than it is.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't mind cold and rainy...but I will scream about the wind. T-Storms tonight!


 
I have lived through every weather condition, including volcanoes. The one that scares me the most is the wind. 

Tacoma gets very few T-Storms. But they do get dry wind storms. And that wind is so distructive. Trees over 300 y.o., tall buldings, etc come down instantly.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Seems to be a pause in monsoon season.  Going back downhill soon with rain and temps in the 40s! For cryin' out loud, it's Memorial Day weekend! Pretty soon my feet will start getting webbed. Or I'll grow gills. Depends on how much rain we get by Monday.


 
You should be used to N.E. weather by now. Bite the bullet and just dodge between the rain drops like the rest of us do. Good excerise.


----------



## Kylie1969

The temps over the last few days have been around 18c but still very cool and cold at nights


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> You should be used to N.E. weather by now. Bite the bullet and just dodge between the rain drops like the rest of us do. Good excerise.



Actually, there was no "getting used to" when we moved here.  Himself did his magic on the computer and found all kinds of charts and graphs for weather in the OH and MA locations.  Weather was very similar, like within a degree up or down and an inch or two in rain or snowfall.  The only difference is we don't get anywhere near as many below zero  or below -10 days here as we did back in OH.  The trade-off comes in summer - OH isn't as humid in the summer.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has become very cold this afternoon, about to go and rug up under the quilt and watch a movie


----------



## Dawgluver

50°F and raining.  Glad I got most of my planting done.


----------



## MrsLMB

It was all cold and frosty this morning   My poor little seedlings were shivering .. but it's not bad right now .. finally hit 57 and sunny.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually, there was no "getting used to" when we moved here. Himself did his magic on the computer and found all kinds of charts and graphs for weather in the OH and MA locations. Weather was very similar, like within a degree up or down and an inch or two in rain or snowfall. The only difference is we don't get anywhere near as many below zero or below -10 days here as we did back in OH. The trade-off comes in summer - OH isn't as humid in the summer.


 
You do have to remember Mass. is on the coast and when the breezes are coming in off the ocean, it is bringing the humidity with it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie we aren't close to the coast.  Probably a good 50 miles in any direction to hit sand.  Lived 20 miles from Lake Erie with winds blowing across it from MI or Canada and I have as much humidity at our home here in the sticks as I had when I worked downtown and had a view of the lake all the way from my busstop to the office door.  Was a real bear waiting for the bus in the winter too - miniskirts were in style and our office wasn't allowing women to wear pantsuits yet. 

Weather is...weather.  Ain't much you can do about it but complain, right?


----------



## simonbaker

A cool 58F with a cool breeze in SE S.D.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie we aren't close to the coast. Probably a good 50 miles in any direction to hit sand. Lived 20 miles from Lake Erie with winds blowing across it from MI or Canada and I have as much humidity at our home here in the sticks as I had when I worked downtown and had a view of the lake all the way from my busstop to the office door. Was a real bear waiting for the bus in the winter too - miniskirts were in style and our office wasn't allowing women to wear pantsuits yet.
> 
> Weather is...weather. Ain't much you can do about it but complain, right?


 
Lake Erie in the winter? My sympathies.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cool this morning, had fog, that has lifted and now it is sunny


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie we aren't close to the coast.  Probably a good 50 miles in any direction to hit sand.  Lived 20 miles from Lake Erie with winds blowing across it from MI or Canada and I have as much humidity at our home here in the sticks as I had when I worked downtown and had a view of the lake all the way from my busstop to the office door.  Was a real bear waiting for the bus in the winter too - miniskirts were in style and our office wasn't allowing women to wear pantsuits yet.
> 
> Weather is...weather.  Ain't much you can do about it but complain, right?



Back 1969 I worked in one of those offices. Remember the pantsuits with the tunic tops? I wore one of those one day. When I was reminded that women weren't allowed to wear trousers in the office, I took off the trousers and just used the tunic top as a very short mini-dress. The boss changed the dress code that day.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Back 1969 I worked in one of those offices. Remember the pantsuits with the tunic tops? I wore one of those one day. When I was reminded that women weren't allowed to wear trousers in the office, I took off the trousers and just used the tunic top as a very short mini-dress. The boss changed the dress code that day.


 
Smart employee, smarter boss!


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice cool morning, heading for 20c today, lovely sunny day


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Back 1969 I worked in one of those offices. Remember the pantsuits with the tunic tops? I wore one of those one day. When I was reminded that women weren't allowed to wear trousers in the office, I took off the trousers and just used the tunic top as a very short mini-dress. The boss changed the dress code that day.



Who knew you were so feisty TL?  

I love it!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Who knew you were so feisty TL?
> 
> I love it!



  It doesn't surprise me!

It's pouring, we have a severe T-storm warning.  Lots of thunder and lightening, and possible hail.


----------



## simonbaker

Last night pats of town got 10" of rain. Alot ofpeople complaining today about water in their basements. It was raining again this morning, then the sun came out & we got up to 74F in SE S.D.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Back 1969 I worked in one of those offices. Remember the pantsuits with the tunic tops? I wore one of those one day. When I was reminded that women weren't allowed to wear trousers in the office, I took off the trousers and just used the tunic top as a very short mini-dress. The boss changed the dress code that day.



Laurie!??!?  How are ya girlfriend?

Oh, you _aren't_ Laurie.  She did the same thing with taking off the bottoms of her pantsuit.  Unfortunately, our boss was a woman.

Within a year the boss lady said she would decide if we could wear pantsuits or not after everyone gave their reason for or against.  The day of her decision she showed up late - very unlike her.  Until we saw her show up in a pantsuit!  She surprised everyone with _that_ move! 

And as I sit here at way-too-late-o'clock the rain begins...  Cleaning our atmosphere before the heat wave moves in.


----------



## bethzaring

I am still getting used to completely different weather than what I have experienced for the last 61 years.  Current weather conditions are dry and windy, accounting for the red flag warning and fire weather watch.  I'm thinking I will never again see a severe thunderstorm watch or warning.  Northern New Mexico has had almost no rain this Spring.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite mild here this morning, going for 23c today


----------



## Dawgluver

87°F, and due to all the rain, the buffalo gnats are hideous!  Clouds and clouds of them.  The Absorbine Jr works for about 30 minutes, then need to reapply.


----------



## chopper

65 degrees, and it has been teasing like it will rain, but none so far.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We are getting strobe lighting lightning and thunder booomers good enough to knock your sox off.  LOVIN' it!  Just so long as there isn't any damage or a power outage I can enjoy this stuff.  Unfortunately, a lot of natives get frightened and wonder if the world is ending.  A few years ago I (from OH) and my neighbor two doors up (MA native but had lived in IL and FL) were out as the storm was rolling in.  Our friend between us (MA native) came out scared to death that the world was ending.  We told her it was OK and if there wasn't any lightning she should stay out with us to dance in the rain! 

No dancing tonight!  I don't want to glow in the dark.


----------



## Addie

We are getting some heavy duty thunderheads rolling in our way. The thunder is a continuous roll with no breaks and the sky looks like daylight. My house is all lit up. I am going to have to shut the computer and TV off very shortly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I so want to glow in the dark...love thunderstorms.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I so want to glow in the dark...love thunderstorms.



Right.  It seems so unfair!  I want a good thunderstorm too!  We really need a good frog drowner here!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is raining heaps, love it...still mild though but cooling down again over the next couple of days


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> It is raining heaps, love it...still mild though but cooling down again over the next couple of days



Send some rain my way!  We really need it.  We have lots of wind today, but no rain again.  Hard to want to be out in the garden when you get blown away.


----------



## Kylie1969

I will certainly try to do that for you Chops


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to spend some time in the basement due to a tornado sighting an hour ago.  Beagle and I were already down there, and DH got home from work shortly after, visibly shaken after the drive.  It missed us.  Now it's just raining.  Whew!  No damage that we can see.


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> I will certainly try to do that for you Chops



Thanks.  It's always you who takes care of me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Anytime little buddy, always here to help


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> We got to spend some time in the basement due to a tornado sighting an hour ago.  Beagle and I were already down there, and DH got home from work shortly after, visibly shaken after the drive.  It missed us.  Now it's just raining.  Whew!  No damage that we can see.



Scary! I'm glad all is well.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Scary! I'm glad all is well.



Thanks!  No walk tonight, it's still pouring.  Would love to send you some rain too!  We have way too much.


----------



## chopper

I would love to take some of your rain.  At least we have had a little this spring.  There are green grasses here and there.


----------



## simonbaker

It cannot seem to make up it's mind if it's going to rain or not tonight


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> We got to spend some time in the basement due to a tornado sighting an hour ago.  Beagle and I were already down there, and DH got home from work shortly after, visibly shaken after the drive.  It missed us.  Now it's just raining.  Whew!  No damage that we can see.



Glad it blew past you Dawg!  Fortunately we've had only one basement adventure over 13 years in MA.  Back in OH we payed way closer attention although we lived a bit north of the usual path.  Either way it's scary.  Hope this stormy season settles down for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Glad it blew past you Dawg!  Fortunately we've had only one basement adventure over 13 years in MA.  Back in OH we payed way closer attention although we lived a bit north of the usual path.  Either way it's scary.  Hope this stormy season settles down for you.



Thanks CG!  Still looking at the damage (on the news) that surrounding areas got.  We are lucky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We got to spend some time in the basement due to a tornado sighting an hour ago.  Beagle and I were already down there, and DH got home from work shortly after, visibly shaken after the drive.  It missed us.  Now it's just raining.  Whew!  No damage that we can see.



watch for those twisters...get to low ground with a book, a beagle and a flashlight.  Water and pb & crackers, too.

when we were in Illinois, the old man we rented from would come a running to help Mom with us girls and get us into his cellar.  Dad was always out at the Air Force Base when we got tornado alarms and I was usually in school.  Mom once had both my sisters and a box of brand new kittens with their mama when Harvey got to them.


----------



## Addie

I am old enough and have traveled enough to have lived through every weather condition including the Mt. St. Helen's eruption. But the only run ins I had with tornadoes were in Texas. There was a water spout across the street right over the church. It would come down, pick a few shingles off the roof and go back up. It did this several times. I had my youngest one in my arms. He was just a newborn. I was paralyzed. Fortunately my neighbor came and grabbed me back into the house and out the other door to her home. And the second time was in the same town. My neice and I were heading to go out for breakfast. She looked in her side mirror and there was a tornado not too far off behind us. She was having trouble controlling the vehicle. She stepped on the gas, letting out some words I didn't know she knew. I didn't know that old bucket could go that fast. It swerved in one direction and we went in another. 

I hated the weather conditions in Texas. Flash floods, water spouts or tornadoes, wind storms, hurricanes, hot, humid unbeathable air, ect.


----------



## Addie

Here it is six in the morning and the temp is already in the mid 70's. 

Now the law here says that the landlord can shut off the heat on the 31st of May. So I am laying in bed and all of a sudden at midnight, I feel a cold wind blowing on me. The AC had gone on. Automatically. A partial win for our battle to control the AC/Heat in this building. You can fight City Hall and win.

My fan arrived yesterday. Good Grief! I would never had ordered one like this. It is enormous. Spike put it together for me. This fan will blow you right out of the room on low. Bless his little heart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43F, cloudy and waiting for more rain.  There is flooding in Eastern Montana, no flooding here, but we sure need the moisture and I love it.


----------



## Addie

We will be in the mid 90's for a couple of days. Just long enough for it to be considered an official heat wave. I went outside for a bit. Very hazy. that kills my sitting on the patio. I might try for the beach later on. 

PF,  I saw that on the news this morning about Montana.


----------



## Soma

I'm in Ontario, Canada, just north of Lake Ontario. On the USA radar I can see a big green dragon with yellow splotches and a few red, coming straight for us - not a tornado, hopefully, but some pretty nasty t-storms. Glad I have a basement, but our electricity does go off fairly often.

Good luck to everyone in the path of storms!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Soma I'm sure you know this but make sure your cellphone and laptop are fully charged going into those storms.  Never kept my phone topped off during weather before but the power outage Haloween 2011 taught me better.  Almost 3 days of running to the car to charge the cell - my only real connection to the world!

Hunker down and stay safe.


----------



## Soma

Good advice, Goddess. Thanks.....going to charge everything now, then get offline.


----------



## Addie

My cell phone seemed to be needing a charge a lot of the time. I mentioned it to Spike. He told me that the batteries have a memory and I wasn't letting it run down enough. So since he knows way more than I do I let the battery run down until the phone went dead. It took forever for it to recharge. Bad advice Spike. I will not listen to you again regarding batteries. He also suggested I do the same for the battery on my scooter. I tried that also. It took two days for that to recharge. I do have to admit though, as far as the scooter goes, it does go much faster now and doesn't run down as quickly. But I am not telling him. His head is big enough as it is. 

I have the cell phone cord right next to my bed. Every night I plug the phone in and also my scooter. That is the advice I got from the company guy that brought it to me. Plug it in every night. Learning new habits in this world of technology is very wearing on me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very dark, windy, rainy, gotta love the fact that it is the first day of Winter


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & stormy on & off all day. It has cooled down alot tonight, downright cold & rainey weekend!


----------



## Addie

Here it is just after midnight and it has cooled down to only 81ºF. That means tomorrow is going to be even hotter than today. Another day inside. I am no dummy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold, raining and still very windy tonight


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold this morning, heading for 18c today


----------



## Dawgluver

It's June, 63°F, cloudy and windy.  The pool's open, but I don't think I'm going swimming today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

58F setting up for thunderstorms...glad I didn't go for a ride today, I'd be by the river with t-storms and an uphill ride in the rain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Last day before the heat breaks.  Our little home weather station, which is basically an indoor/outdoor thermometer with a couple extra whistles and bells, recorded highs of 90+ four days in a row.  We aren't official weather watchers but we were still hot like hades around our little patch of paradise.


----------



## jglazebrook

Here in Nottingham, UK is blue sky and sunny.... a little chill in the air but still around 15C... not bad for 8:30pm  One of those evenings where you dont want to go to work tomorrow....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Last day before the heat breaks.  Our little home weather station, which is basically an indoor/outdoor thermometer with a couple extra whistles and bells, recorded highs of 90+ four days in a row.  We aren't official weather watchers but we were still hot like hades around our little patch of paradise.



I hate anything over 70F...the only thing I dislike weather-wise other than hot temps is wind...


----------



## Kylie1969

jglazebrook said:


> Here in Nottingham, UK is blue sky and sunny.... a little chill in the air but still around 15C... not bad for 8:30pm  One of those evenings where you dont want to go to work tomorrow....



Sounds lovely James 

When I was in Nottingham a few years back, it was the end of Winter, so still very cold, sounds like a warm Summer's day there for you today


----------



## Kylie1969

Chilly here this morning, heading for 17c


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hate anything over 70F...the only thing I dislike weather-wise other than hot temps is wind...



I'm with you PF, 70 is just about my limit.  The higher the temperature rises the hotter my temper gets.   Our first home didn't have central air, not even a window unit.  We dealt with it since we had a fully wooded back yard on the west side of the house.  Second home actually came with A/C since the main heat was a heat pump with a back-up gas furnace - the best of both worlds for OH.  When we moved to MA both real estate agents (ours plus the builder's) tried to tell us we didn't need central air.  We didn't care, we told them WE needed it to avoid a murder.   Turns out those of us on the street that added central air have been the envy of those who did it the usual way up here (hot water baseboard heat).

Temps are finally cooling off, already down to 65.  Still humid and weather is moving in overnight so we'll stay closed up till tomorrow.  After that it should be glorious with highs in the low 70s and lows into the 40s!  Perfect!


----------



## Addie

I used to love the hot summer weather. Out in it all day. Now I can't breath in it. Specially if it is hazy. I now understand what they meant for the elderly to stay inside when the weather was not the best quality. When I first moved here I used to sit on the patio all day. Too hot now. So I stay inside. 

One of the benefts of the AC is that I can cook and bake and just turn the AC up a notch or two.


----------



## chopper

82 degrees already this morning.  Very pretty blue sky, and breezy.  Not bad at all!  I need to hurry and do the rest of my plantings before it is way hot!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> My cell phone seemed to be needing a charge a lot of the time. I mentioned it to Spike. He told me that the batteries have a memory and I wasn't letting it run down enough. So since he knows way more than I do I let the battery run down until the phone went dead. It took forever for it to recharge. Bad advice Spike. I will not listen to you again regarding batteries. He also suggested I do the same for the battery on my scooter. I tried that also. It took two days for that to recharge. I do have to admit though, as far as the scooter goes, it does go much faster now and doesn't run down as quickly. But I am not telling him. His head is big enough as it is.
> 
> I have the cell phone cord right next to my bed. Every night I plug the phone in and also my scooter. That is the advice I got from the company guy that brought it to me. Plug it in every night. Learning new habits in this world of technology is very wearing on me.



It all depends on the type of battery Addie. The older cell phones had batteries with memory. The newer ones tend to have batteries that don't have that problem. It usually tells you in the instructions if you should fully discharge the battery or not before recharging.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It all depends on the type of battery Addie. The older cell phones had batteries with memory. The newer ones tend to have batteries that don't have that problem. It usually tells you in the instructions if you should fully discharge the battery or not before recharging.


 
 Well, as it always says, "When all else fails, read the instruction." Time to get the book out and read it. I need to stop pretending I know everything already. I don't need to read no stinking instructions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raining buckets off and on, humidity 64% and 60F.  nice!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

The sun was out.  The gnats were out.  The Absorbine Jr was out.

A lovely 63°F here along the river, and no rain!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> The sun was out.  The gnats were out.  The Absorbine Jr was out.
> 
> A lovely 63°F here along the river, and no rain!



You buy that by the gallon???  Then you wouldn't be out


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You buy that by the gallon???  Then you wouldn't be out



Actually, we should.  All the stores run out during gnat season.  The gnats never have  been so bad here!  Clouds o' gnats.  Gnatsty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Actually, we should.  All the stores run out during gnat season.  The gnats never have  been so bad here!  Clouds o' gnats.  Gnatsty.



I'd be happy to pick it up for you!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd be happy to pick it up for you!



We lucked out, have several stashed bottles of AJ, but thanks for the offer, PF.  They should go away in a couple weeks.  Then mosquito season starts.  Oh joy oh rapture.  And we need a tick collar for people.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...And we need a tick collar for people.



I swear the first chemist who develops a human version of Frontline or Advantix is gonna be a gazillionaire!  I'm paranoid about the buggers since Himself had a bout of Lyme disease.  Thankfully he was caught early and treated successfully.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is very chilly here tonight...only 10c, time to rug up and get toasty


----------



## PrincessFiona60

49F and raining...one of these days I'll be able to start riding my bike to work.  Walking is difficult, our water table is so high that it takes a long time for the puddles to absorb into the ground and they are more like 1 foot deep ponds.  Luckily, still too cold for mosquitos


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I swear the first chemist who develops a human version of Frontline or Advantix is gonna be a gazillionaire!  I'm paranoid about the buggers since Himself had a bout of Lyme disease.  Thankfully he was caught early and treated successfully.



There are bracelets and pin on thingees to keep you from getting bitten. Here's two I found by Googling "bug repellent pin on":

Insect Repellent Combination Pack with SuperBand Bug Button and Mosquito Eliminator - Amazon.com

Bug Repellent | Insect Repellent Bracelets


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the suggestions Taxy, but it's not the mosquitoes that I have issues with (well I DO, but I have a repellent that works fine for those pests, plus I wear long pants and Himself's old white dress shirt over my T-shirt) it's ticks.  They're tiny, unlike a 'squitter it's hard to tell you were bit, and the ones with Lyme disease can be serious trouble.  When someone finds a way to immunize people or provide a decent repellent for ticks I'll be my usual worrying self.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_...Blue skies smiling at me nothing but blue skies do I see....

_A picture perfect late spring day!_
_


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Perfect by us too Bea!  It can stay like this until a week before Christmas as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very chilly this morning brrrrrr


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie, does it snow down there by you or are you close enough to the equator that you don't get any?  Although from what I've inferred your more on the southern end of the continent, right?


----------



## chopper

It just got dark, and I hear lots of thunder.  It is once AGAIN teasing like it will rain, but is not raining.  It sounds so promising, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## chopper

RAIN!!!  WE HAVE RAIN!!!  Yea!  

A real thunder storm!  I love it.  We need it so badly!    &#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57146;
The flowers will be so happy.  So far we have had 10 minutes of good hard rain.


----------



## chopper

The rain lasted 20 minutes!  Now the birds are singing and the sun is trying to poke back out.  This is the way the afternoons always used to be around here this time of year before we started having this awful drought.  It is beautiful!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay!!!  Glad you're all wet, Chopper!!!

We have a refreshing 67°F, and it's raining just enough that Beagle would not like a walk.  We'll wait till after Big Bang and see what it's doing then.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Kylie, does it snow down there by you or are you close enough to the equator that you don't get any?  Although from what I've inferred your more on the southern end of the continent, right?



No snow here CG, that is more Victoria and New South Wales, yes we are more south


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> RAIN!!!  WE HAVE RAIN!!!  Yea!
> 
> A real thunder storm!  I love it.  We need it so badly!    ����
> The flowers will be so happy.  So far we have had 10 minutes of good hard rain.



YAY, so happy for you Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

It is still really cold here, I have been on the recliner snuggled under the quilt, bliss


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast most of the day here in the mid 60's all day. It has really cooled off now with a cool breeze. Getting ready to take the dog for a walk & will need  a jacket.
We got our little garden planted last night : 2 tomato plants, bok choy, popcorn, fresh basil, lemon/mint tea, & purple sage.


----------



## Kylie1969

Bit chilly right now, about 16c


----------



## Addie

I woke up at about 7:30 this morning and I was cold to the bone. I had the window wide open and the temp dropped really low to the low 50's After being in the 80's, that was quite a drop. As a result I was freezing all day. And I am still cold. Right now it is 63ºF. outside. And the window is closed down to just open a small crack.


----------



## Dawgluver

I would like the sun to shine, and I would like to go swimming in the pool.  Unfortunately, it's been in the 60's, and raining off and on constantly.  Swimming and sunning aren't feasible right now.  :sigh:


----------



## MrsLMB

Warm and horribly humid    The warm is ok but the 84% humidity makes it hard to breathe   Turning on the A/C and hope that will help.


----------



## chopper

Blue skies, sunshine, and 60 degrees.


----------



## taxlady

We have "intermittent" showers. 16 C (61 F)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Waiting for Andrea's rains to move in tomorrow so I'd better get my rear in gear to shop today.  Supposed to pick up my hiker friend tomorrow afternoon.  Great timing for the weather - I'll have a drowned person in my car.


----------



## cave76

79 degrees F 
Sunny
Perfect


----------



## kadesma

We are in the mid 80's  ahhh summer
kades


----------



## simonbaker

Cool temp.'s in the mid 50's all day & overcast. The weathermen are talking 70% chance of rain for the next couple of days in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

No swimming, no sun yet.  Cloudy and 61°F here along the river.  Nice weather for walking.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cool and overcast today


----------



## chopper

73 degrees
Sunny
Blue skies
Calm
Love it!

I really need to leave here soon and get into the shower and take the dogs for a morning walk!


----------



## taxlady

15C (59F) and overcast, with showers predicted for this afternoon until Saturday overnight.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have Andrea-related weather today. Bands of heavy rain, then bands of sunshine, 80ºF, and humid. It's sunny right now. It will be pouring tonight. NWS just issued flash flood warnings for areas north of us.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is mild here, about 18c


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to  thunder & lightening


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Waiting for Andrea's rains to move in tomorrow so I'd better get my rear in gear to shop today.  Supposed to pick up my hiker friend tomorrow afternoon.  Great timing for the weather - I'll have a drowned person in my car.



Large hefty bags make nice upholstery protectors...until he can dry off.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty chilly here this morning


----------



## simonbaker

Still raining...all day & night long in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

One of these days, we'll get summer.  A cloudy 70°F, and after all the rain, the buffalo gnats are now joined by their friends, the mosquitoes.  I'm glad ticks don't fly, though it would be nice if they made a noise.  And, it just started raining again.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely day here today, sun is shining, cool to mild, just right


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Large hefty bags make nice upholstery protectors...until he can dry off.



Good idea but I read if after the fact.  Wasn't too messy.  

Did have to drive in the rain.  Not too heavy, but it does slow you down a bit on the highway.  Well, slows down the smart drivers.    I gladly exchanged that crummy weather on Friday for the two glorious days we got - perfect for playing tourist and showing off coastal New England to someone who has seen the Atlantic only once, and in Charleston SC where the shoreline is completely different than here.  Had a great weather day Sunday to return him to his trail spot so he can continue his trek.  In exchange the rain moves in tomorrow evening and lasts most of Tuesday.  That's OK, I have "indoor stuff" to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you had a good visit!


----------



## chopper

Hot!
Sunny
88 degrees
Calm


Nice in the shade.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

chopper said:


> Hot!
> Sunny
> 88 degrees
> Calm
> 
> 
> Nice in the shade.



With, perhaps, a nice cold craft beer in the hand? 

It's cool and rainy - perfect for recovering.  Kitty and I will cuddle in the sunroom later (love watching the rain fall on my "head").  I'm out of shape - can't keep up with a 20-something anymore.   Need to move close to our kids so they can whip me back to "lively".


----------



## chopper

Right now?  100 degrees!  I think I'm melting!


----------



## Kylie1969

The rains are coming sometime today and it is very overcast and cold...love it


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Still raining...all day & night long in SE S.D.


 
Your farmers should be happy.


----------



## chopper

Another beautiful day!  It is 90 degrees already, and it's not even 9:30 yet.


----------



## Zhizara

Letting the a/c run, mostly to drown out the conversations behind the Community Room.  It's kind of overcast with big fluffy white clouds.


----------



## vitauta

it must be a big relief to have the stitches gone, Z.  did you do it yourself?

we are very hot and sticky here in central virginia.  worst part is, the tornado watches that tend to come along for the ride....


----------



## Zhizara

No, I was afraid to mess with those stainless steel staples.  My head is a little tender today.


----------



## vitauta

is your rehab every weekday Z?  hope you are taking it extra easy today, love....


----------



## Addie

We had a downpour this morning. It has stopped for a while, but more coming. Raw, chilly.

I understand HVAC and how it works. But I wish someone could find a way to have both heat and AC without having to switch over. Separate systems are just too expensive. And I know that. My basic training in office work was  as an engineering secretary. So I do understand.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hot, humid, and partly cloudy here in southeastern Virginia. Nice day in the shade on the porch with a glass of wine, a ceiling fan, and my furbabies.


----------



## Zhizara

vitauta said:


> is your rehab every weekday Z?  hope you are taking it extra easy today, love....



I have a physical therapist a couple of times a week for the next couple of weeks.

I'm taking things easy, mainly just working on the basic maintenance.  Dishes, a load of laundry.  I don't have my normal energy back yet.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> We had a downpour this morning. It has stopped for a while, but more coming. Raw, chilly.
> 
> I understand HVAC and how it works. But I wish someone could find a way to have both heat and AC without having to switch over. Separate systems are just too expensive. And I know that. My basic training in office work was  as an engineering secretary. So I do understand.



Kind of like car makers have been doing for decades.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pretty chilly this morning, it has been raining overnight, all night


----------



## Dawgluver

88°F, and partly cloudy.  Took the floaty thingy and Kindle to the pool.  Three different families brought kids, thankfully they were spaced apart and not in the water all at once.  One family would leave, and another would replace it.  Not sure why all the kids needed to congregate around me and the floaty thingy, given that there was a whole pool.


----------



## kadesma

Sat by our pool for a time today it's in the upper 80's food around the fish pond putting in  plants will look so nice when I finish.
kades


----------



## chopper

kadesma said:


> Sat by our pool for a time today it's in the upper 80's food around the fish pond putting in  plants will look so nice when I finish.
> kades



Sounds nice.  A pond would be fun.  It's warm and windy here.  I was just thinking that it would be nice to get a bird bath.  May have to do that some time.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 86F today, sunny & hot. Around 6 pm it's become very overcast & humid.   Looks like something is trying to move in out there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

kadesma said:


> ...food around the fish pond putting in  plants will look so nice when I finish.
> kades





chopper said:


> Sounds nice.  A pond would be fun...



Himself and our daughter dug a small water lily pond in our last home.  As they dug the dirt out they piled it up so that I could use that as a base for the waterfall.  Looked nice plus our darling daughter was the one who would clean it out each year!

I actually got to see sun today!   Then I blinked and it was gone.  Right now it's only 56 and my nose is cold!  Rain on and off till the weekend.  I'm growing gills.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

51F...supposed to get hotter.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> 88°F, and partly cloudy. Took the floaty thingy and Kindle to the pool. Three different families brought kids, thankfully they were spaced apart and not in the water all at once. One family would leave, and another would replace it. Not sure why all the kids needed to congregate around me and the floaty thingy, given that there was a whole pool.


 
It is your magnetic personality. It just draws folks and all those buggy things to you.


----------



## Addie

It is 66ºF. Windy as heck and a heavy cloud covering. The sun is doing its dangest to shine, but the clouds seem to be winning.


----------



## cave76

Dawgluver said:


> Not sure why all the kids needed to congregate around me and the floaty thingy, given that there was a whole pool.



Just like cats---- who will invariably jump on the lap of the one and only person in the room who hates cats! LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

cave76 said:


> Just like cats---- who will invariably jump on the lap of the one and only person in the room who hates cats! LOL



  I'm in the kid business.  They do need to be taught about personal space.  

It's a melting 93°F right now, cloudy, and we're under another tornado watch


----------



## cave76

Speaking of weather------ is anyone here in the path of the 'derecho' that's being predicted for some of the Midwest?

(Posted by my computer in comfortable PNW)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not I cave, but I hope those people don't have to go through another round of damaging weather.  At this moment in weather time it is perfect:  sun and clouds dancing with each other in a cerulean blue sky, gentle breeze wafting through the bright green trees laden with delightfully chirping birds, low 70s with undetectable humidity.  But that's all we get for the week, one day.  Rained yesterday, will rain tomorrow.  Oh well, at least we had ONE day to paint the Ark!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Sounds nice. A pond would be fun. It's warm and windy here. I was just thinking that it would be nice to get a bird bath. May have to do that some time.


 
A couple of tips for that bird bath. Place it near trees. Birds need to have a place of security to flee to in case of cats and other predators. Change the water often. And don't place it near where humans will be sitting. They will never use it if you do. In the winter, it will freeze over. Break the ice as least once a day so they can get to the water for drinking. Preferably in the morning. They like to bathe in the morning sun. Even in th winter. Good luck. Bird baths are fun to watch. We should put one out at the Coffee Klatch House. 

I was fortunate enough to have 27 trees surrounding the house I lived in in Texas. All the birds that went South for the winter found my yard. So I put up a couple of bird baths. I had a big picture window and could sit for hours watching them. Lots of fun and I got to see birds that I had never seen before. I noticed that only the small birds would use just one of the baths. And the big ones the other.


----------



## MrsLMB

cave76 said:


> Speaking of weather------ is anyone here in the path of the 'derecho' that's being predicted for some of the Midwest?
> 
> (Posted by my computer in comfortable PNW)


 

They keep telling us we are.  I would say by the amount of food hoarding that happened with the birds and squirrels and chipmunk today that we will get something substantial.  Right now it's just tornado watch for another hour.  Then tomorrow massive rain .. but these weather guys keep changing it so who knows ... look out the window and what you see is what you get !


----------



## cave76

MrsLMB said:


> I would say by the amount of food hoarding that happened with the birds and squirrels and chipmunk today that we will get something substantial.  !



That's great that you notice what the critters are doing as a predictor of what the weather might do. I no longer live on a large, very remote ranch so I've lost that 'touch'. 

A bit off topic but pertinent to what you said--- my favorite quote:

"We need another and a wiser and perhaps a more mystical concept of animals. In a world older and more complete than ours they move finished and complete, gifted with extensions of the senses we have lost or never attained, living by voices we shall never hear. 

They are not brethren, they are not underlings; they are other nations, caught with ourselves in the net of life and time, fellow prisoners of the splendour and travail of the earth.” 
― Henry Beston

Keep watching those critters.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is raining right now and overcast, and cold, I love it


----------



## simonbaker

High of 65F today. The sun was out briefly this afternoon. Now it's overcast & has cooled down alot, looks like rain.


----------



## Claire

We had a couple of close calls with tornadoes last night.  I usually put on a nightgown and kick up long about 8 or 9.  As it is, our alarms went off so I actually got up when I'd normally change for bed, and put on jeans, t-shirt, shoes, socks and at one point actually took shelter in the cellar.  At one time hubby and I looked at each other and said, what is that sound?  Yes, tornadoes do sound like a train.  Luckily the ones that came close enough to set of the civil defense alarms went well south of us, but we actually did hear one of them.  

Speaking of critters, there seem to be more insects in the house than usual, and last night a bat.  Taking shelter?


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> We had a couple of close calls with tornadoes last night. I usually put on a nightgown and kick up long about 8 or 9. As it is, our alarms went off so I actually got up when I'd normally change for bed, and put on jeans, t-shirt, shoes, socks and at one point actually took shelter in the cellar. At one time hubby and I looked at each other and said, what is that sound? Yes, tornadoes do sound like a train. Luckily the ones that came close enough to set of the civil defense alarms went well south of us, but we actually did hear one of them.
> 
> Speaking of critters, there seem to be more insects in the house than usual, and last night a bat. Taking shelter?


 
Thank goodness they missed you. Have any tornadoes ever hit your town in the past? I don't know which is worse. A #5 tornado or a #5 hurricane. They are both so destructive and dangerous. This storm that we are supposed to get is supposed to turn into a Nor'easter. Not a fun storm either. So far the weather broadcasters haven't gotten it right. They very rarely do. 

Seems like the critters knew before you did, what was coming.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Without a doubt this is NOT June weather!  Cold rain, low 50s. I should not be sitting here wearing a sweatshirt: I refuse to turn on the heat.   Maybe I'll sweet talk Himself into building a fire in our fireplace later - the one nice thing I can salvage from this crummy weather day.  

On the plus side, our below-moisture level for the year has been met and exceeded.  We started out June about 4 inches below what we should have had so far in 2013.  Rain/snow content is now about 2+ inches more than we need.  Wet blessings.


----------



## bakechef

hot and humid.  Today's high 95.

There is a big line of severe storms coming through that will cool us back down to the 80's.  I hope that the storm doesn't start any tornadoes!


----------



## Dawgluver

You must be getting what we had yesterday, BC.  Thankfully, nothing too bad, though some around us got it.  Stay safe!

84°F, sunny, and really gnatty here.  Hope those critters disappear soon.


----------



## bakechef

Luckily no tornadoes!  Our friend at the farm had her two greenhouses blown over and there are trees down and power outages all over town!

Our power surged a bit but we didn't lose it.  A friend down the road lost his as well as friends across town.  It was a very strong storm, but went through pretty quick.  My mom and partner were on the way home from the mall in my mom's rental car, a gust of wind hit them and my mom thought for sure that the car had been hit.  She's not used to this kind of weather up north!  I said, "welcome to the south!"


----------



## simonbaker

Very warm day in the high 80's. Sounds like rain coming our way  tomorrow.


----------



## Claire

Addie said:


> Thank goodness they missed you. Have any tornadoes ever hit your town in the past? I don't know which is worse. A #5 tornado or a #5 hurricane. They are both so destructive and dangerous. This storm that we are supposed to get is supposed to turn into a Nor'easter. Not a fun storm either. So far the weather broadcasters haven't gotten it right. They very rarely do.
> 
> Seems like the critters knew before you did, what was coming.



Yeah, Galena and Dubuque are anomalies in the mostly flat areas of Iowa and Illinois.  We are not flat, and tornadoes seem to like flatter geography.  But better safe than sorry.  I think the worst I experienced was living in a trailer at a military installation in North Dakota.  It was an old trailer, even then (mid 70s), the kind with jalousie windows, and all the windows popped open.  Boy, was I scared.  We ran to the nearest shelter and the tornado missed us, but we were all huddled in the shelter!


----------



## Hoot

Thankfully, we had no damage from the storms. There was some wind but the lightning was quite a ways off. I understand that some areas to the north and west of us had it pretty rough. The forecast was pretty intimidating, however, and we kept a sharp eye on the skies.  I hope everyone affected by these storms experienced only minimal damage and our prayers go out to all who who did suffer.


----------



## Addie

Do any of you remember the Catagory 5 hurricane that hit Homestead, FL in 1992? The whole town was wiped off the map. Not a building was left standing. The devasatation was worse the Moore, OK. I remember two news shots. One was from a helicopter flying around the perimeter of the town. Nothing. Absolutely nothing was left standing. Not even a piece of board. The second shot was of a couple holding a baby and both of them sitting on the ground sobbing together in front of an empty cement pad. It used to be their home. The reason I remember these two images so well is that the reporter had the good sense to keep his mouth shut. There was nothing that could be said. 

Thank you God for never allowing me to have to live through anything like that. The closest I ever came was when my youngest daughter was six months old. We were living on the third floor of a triple decker and the old tree in the back yard came crashing through the roof and into my kitchen. Oddly enough we didn't lose the phone or electricity. The fire department felt it was too dangerous for us to go out down the front steps so they took us out over the ladders. I was young and naive enough to think they were being over cautious. They took us to the police station. One of the cops who had a baby at home went and got some diapers and formula for my daughter, and the rest of the cops cooked a meal for the other two kids. We went to stay with my sister until the house was repaired. About a week.


----------



## Kylie1969

Freezing brrrr!!!

It was only 4c at 7.30am this morning 

That is cold for where I live!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Do any of you remember the Catagory 5 hurricane that hit Homestead, FL in 1992?  The whole town was wiped off the map. Not a building was left standing. The devasatation was worse the Moore, OK....



I do because we've had family in FL since 1971 - always keep tabs on what's happening down there.  It's kinda hard to compare hurricanes to tornadoes though.  They're both very damaging but, if people are being smart, people in the path of a hurricane have the advantage of picking up their most valuable possessions and all living things and getting out.  Not much of a warning with a tornado, just the idea of it being "tornado weather".  Sad when people anywhere suffer loss and damage from severe weather.


----------



## simonbaker

Rain heading our way from Iowa, coming up from the south they say. It's cooled off with a nice breeze.


----------



## Kylie1969

Still very chilly here, and now very overcast too


----------



## Claire

Addie said:


> Do any of you remember the Catagory 5 hurricane that hit Homestead, FL in 1992? The whole town was wiped off the map. Not a building was left standing. The devasatation was worse the Moore, OK. I remember two news shots. One was from a helicopter flying around the perimeter of the town. Nothing. Absolutely nothing was left standing. Not even a piece of board. The second shot was of a couple holding a baby and both of them sitting on the ground sobbing together in front of an empty cement pad. It used to be their home. The reason I remember these two images so well is that the reporter had the good sense to keep his mouth shut. There was nothing that could be said.
> 
> Thank you God for never allowing me to have to live through anything like that. The closest I ever came was when my youngest daughter was six months old. We were living on the third floor of a triple decker and the old tree in the back yard came crashing through the roof and into my kitchen. Oddly enough we didn't lose the phone or electricity. The fire department felt it was too dangerous for us to go out down the front steps so they took us out over the ladders. I was young and naive enough to think they were being over cautious. They took us to the police station. One of the cops who had a baby at home went and got some diapers and formula for my daughter, and the rest of the cops cooked a meal for the other two kids. We went to stay with my sister until the house was repaired. About a week.



Yes, we were actually living in Florida at the time, although not in the area. Being a military family, we knew of people stationed at Homestead AFB.  Mom & I collected money to send to Air Force personnel stationed there who were wiped out.  It was horrid.


----------



## simonbaker

The rain started here at 9 30 am. It was very dark outside. Downpour. Its noon now & the sun is shining w a blue sky in SE.   S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

It poured here too, ended about 20 minutes ago.  Lotsa rumbling.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a beautiful day here. Partly cloudy, 84ºF, with a little breeze. Been working in the garden and just came in for a break.


----------



## Zhizara

It's partly cloudy, turning overcast.  Very hot (mid 90's and humid).  I've been using more a/c lately.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sun is out but it is very chilly brrrrr 4c at 8am


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Inside 68F...outside HOT!!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

The sun is out and there are blue skies, it is ever so pleasant and lovely out there in the sunshine...I have all our washing out there drying nicely


----------



## Zhizara

Highest temperature is expected to be 89° today. a bit cooler than yesterday.  Humidity is 76% in my apartment.


----------



## Kylie1969

6c this morning, going to be some rain today too


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Another line of storms moving through MA today.  We're getting what in OH is called "the five minute warning".  Rarely get that here since thunderstorms are nowhere near as frequent.  But today I can hear thunder and the leaves on the trees are showing their backs.  Curtains sucked against the window screens too!  Gonna be a big one!    Love thunderstorms as long as they do no damage.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're supposed to have scattered thunderstorms today, here, too, but I haven't seen any yet. It's 80°F right now. High is supposed to get to 85.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GG, not scattered right now - I have one huge monster of a cloud over my house!   It's been more like a politician so far - lots of wind and noise, nothin' to show for it....AND I hear raindrops starting on the tree leaves in the back of our heavily wooded lot.   Sure hope all the trees are upright when this is over.   Gotta run and close windows!


----------



## chopper

I just got pelted with rain and hail trying to get the car into the garage.  I had to change out of my soaked clothes.  Crazy weather.  We need the rain, but not the hail.  There were tornados near by.  At least I didn't have to deal with that.  I bet this helped knock out the hot spots in the fire.


----------



## simonbaker

Hot here today in the mid 80's. It's cooled off nicely tonight


----------



## Dawgluver

Low 80's today, sunny, and also now cooling down.


----------



## CharlieD

Nice for a change


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 61F at 6:30 in the morning, supposed to be overcast and rainy all day!


----------



## chopper

Overcast here too, and 58 degrees.


----------



## Dawgluver

A fresh, sunny 67°F here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rainy all day!  It was beautiful!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold...only 6c right now at 7.30pm brrrr


----------



## chopper

Overcast again today, but today it is smoke from all of the fires north of here.  Last night the sun was glowing red through the smoke.  It was really pretty, but it was because of more fires.


----------



## menumaker

RUBBISH 
RUBBISH
RUBBISH
We are now into our 7th consecutive week of rain. Unheard of in these parts and is getting very boring. The poor garden is slowly drowning. The dogs are always damp and I'm fed up with wearing rain clothes all the time. Not that warm either, averaging 57f instead of 75f +
Boo Hoo
I need a hug


----------



## Dawgluver

Whew, it's 94°F, sunny, and from the sounds of it, there are too many rugrats in the pool right now.  I'm staying in the AC.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Perfect!  Mid-70's, low humidity,  fluffy "what does that one look like?" clouds backed by light blue sky. Hot like the  weather is due to arrive this weekend and last till mid-week.  _grr...._


----------



## chopper

menumaker said:


> RUBBISH
> RUBBISH
> RUBBISH
> We are now into our 7th consecutive week of rain. Unheard of in these parts and is getting very boring. The poor garden is slowly drowning. The dogs are always damp and I'm fed up with wearing rain clothes all the time. Not that warm either, averaging 57f instead of 75f +
> Boo Hoo
> I need a hug



You can have a hug.  (((menu maker))). You can also send the rain my way.  It would do wonders on all of the fires around here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's perfect rainy, cloudy weather for me.  I just hope we don't get too much rain during Relay.  The high tomorrow is 67F...perfect!


----------



## Kylie1969

Chilly here, it is a very cold Winter this year


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Yes, we were actually living in Florida at the time, although not in the area. Being a military family, we knew of people stationed at Homestead AFB. Mom & I collected money to send to Air Force personnel stationed there who were wiped out. It was horrid.


 
Claire, today I still remember that total absence of sound. I guess it will haunt me forever. The reporter just stood there not saying a word.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

39F...we were just discussing how cold it will be tonight and what we should take with us to the track for the night.  I better go grab the sleeping bags.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 39F...we were just discussing how cold it will be tonight and what we should take with us to the track for the night. I better go grab the sleeping bags.


 
Has anyone told your weatherman that today is the first day of summer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lows tonight are supposed to be 43F with thunderstorms...I'm going to get wet!  But first, I need to get to work for a few hours.


----------



## chopper

Sunny, 82 degrees, and smoky.  I need to mow the lawn today if I can breath.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Sunny, 82 degrees, and smoky.  I need to mow the lawn today if I can breath.



They haven't issued smoke warnings?  Around here they tell people to stay home and indoors if possible.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is bucketing with rain here and about 8c...loving it


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Sunny, 82 degrees, and smoky.  I need to mow the lawn today if I can breath.



That doesn't sound too good Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

menumaker said:


> RUBBISH
> RUBBISH
> RUBBISH
> We are now into our 7th consecutive week of rain. Unheard of in these parts and is getting very boring. The poor garden is slowly drowning. The dogs are always damp and I'm fed up with wearing rain clothes all the time. Not that warm either, averaging 57f instead of 75f +
> Boo Hoo
> I need a hug



(Hug)


----------



## chopper

Still smoky.  Still warm.  A little breezy, but not windy.  It will be another night with an orange sun. Wired how smoke makes the sun look.


----------



## Kylie1969

I wonder how long it will take the smoke to disappear Chops, doesn't sound nice at all


----------



## chopper

Until all of the fires are out we will probably have some.  Maybe the wind will shift, but then there is another fire in the other direction.  Good news is the one that was 10 miles away is now 100% contained.  Te smoke is coming from much further away.


----------



## Kylie1969

So pleased to hear that one is contained Chops 

I guess you could be doing with some rain over there right now!


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold here tonight, getting down to 3c brrrr


----------



## Dawgluver

95°F, and sunny here along the river.  Have a feeling the pool will not feel refreshing.


----------



## simonbaker

overcast & rainey all day. Thunderstorm last night, we ended up with 2" of rain. North of us there was severe weather with 90 m.p.h winds, alot of damage with hail.


----------



## kadesma

90's here rather on the hot side 
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold but a lovely sunny day with blue skies


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I fell asleep early last night. Slept through rain and wind storm. Trees down all around me this morning. About the worst I suffered is a couple lawn chairs blew over and I was kicked off the internet most of the day. I went to a store. They were closed no power. Then Just as I was turning away, their power came on and they opened. No power for ~ 24 hours. Needless to say, they had emptied their freezers, meats, dairy and even their cheeses, and most cold foods and they had produce and canned goods. I bought a loaf bread and a watermelon is all.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nice hot day, slightly humid, a good day for all of the local high school kids to graduate and party.

The heat and humidity are supposed to be with us for a few days.

We are truly blessed in CNY, no fire, no flood, no locust!  

Can't complain too loud!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm freezing my shorts-clad knees in the sunroom - and enjoying every minute of it!  Wish I could bottle and bag this up for use over the next 4-6 days.  Heading for the mid-80s and more until later next week.  _phew!_


----------



## Kylie1969

Very chilly, still sunny though, only 13c at the moment


----------



## Mitche

Right now at Lake Geneva WI we have upper 70s with humidity typical Midwest summer morning. Later this afternoon as the atmosphere heats thunderstorms will pop. I hope they hold off long enough for the cousins reunion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

68 degrees, slight breeze...too much sun.


----------



## Dawgluver

Strange.  It's really cloudy, has rained periodically, and feels cooler than 80°F.  We were up to 88° earlier.

Looking forward to seeing the Supermoon tonight, if the clouds allow it!


----------



## Kylie1969

Glorious day here, sunny, blue skies, but cold...nice in the sun though


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very hot and humid, nice breeze!

Do any of you notice an increase in the number of emails from pizza shops as the temperature goes up!

I've gotten three from Papa John's so far this morning!


----------



## chopper

Beautiful morning.  65 degrees.  I just got back from walking with the dogs.  I am sweating because we actually have humitiy this morning.  47%!  We usually have about 5%.  Amazing.


----------



## simonbaker

We could not see the super moon last night as it was so overcast. Continued to be overcast all morning. Then around 9 am it got very dark....it looked like 7 pm.  It poured rain for about a half an hour. Now the sun is out & very humid.  Sunny sky with a high of 85 expected in SE S.D.


----------



## chopper

Still a great day. 75 degrees. I am going to water some plants.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's been rumbling all morning, with occasional rain.  72° F now.

It was too cloudy here to see the super moon last night too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

There is an ominous cloud hanging over the neighborhood and rumblings of thunder in the west and southwest.  So far no rain.  Probably have this for the next hour until it either dumps or moves on.  Since grilling was planned for 9:00PM we should be OK - fingers crossed.


----------



## Addie

A heavy thunderstorm hung around here for more than 30 minutes. That is veryy unusal. It usually blows through and goes on its way. Rain came down in sheets.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful evening, overcast & 78F


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Weather put the kabosh on grilling outdoors.  Thunder, rain, lightening, downpours, showers...and then it all stopped when I put the chops back into the refrigerator and baked boxed stuff.  Figures.


----------



## Kylie1969

Perfect today!

It has been sunny, warm and wonderful, superb Winters Day


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another hot, humid day is on the way!

Kool and the gang - 

Oh it's too hot, too hot, lady, Gotta run for shelter, gotta run for shade!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TACO - Singin' In The Rain (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Loved Gene Kelly doing that in the movie!

OK PF, two can play the Youtube song game.  Just checked our weather station again - the high had been 90.9. *whew*  Our weather is:


Arrow - Hot Hot Hot (Hotter Mix 84) - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969

Another lovely sunny day, blue skies and heading for 18c


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We just had a major thunderstorm roll through.  When the lightning cracked and the thunder rolled simultaneously I thought one of the trees in our woods had been struck!  We could feel the house shudder.  Scared the daylights out of me AND the cat!  I have the scratch to prove it.  From first scan of the neighborhood we all came out of this unscathed.  

This has been a wicked summer already.  When we first moved here it was like Camelot:  rained overnight, sunny and clear most days, nice sunny winters to melt the snow and keep the car warm when you ran errands.  Then my SIL and her husband moved up from FL...and the weather seemed to change.  Lots of thunderstorms.  Cloudy winters.  Coincidence?  Hmmmmm....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

camelot - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> camelot - YouTube



One of my favorite musicals!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Years ago we got to see Richard Harris reprise his role as King Arthur on stage, at Blossom Music Center.   Went with another couple we were friends with.  The husband had done theatre like I, our two spouses had to put up with us singing along!  I was thrilled just to be in the same airspace as Sir Richard.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Years ago we got to see Richard Harris reprise his role as King Arthur on stage, at Blossom Music Center.   Went with another couple we were friends with.  The husband had done theatre like I, our two spouses had to put up with us singing along!  I was thrilled just to be in the same airspace as Sir Richard.



  I would be singing along too!  Know the score by heart!

We were expecting more rain today, it didn't happen.

Lotsa chain saws running today, and really hot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Years ago we got to see Richard Harris reprise his role as King Arthur on stage, at Blossom Music Center.   Went with another couple we were friends with.  The husband had done theatre like I, our two spouses had to put up with us singing along!  I was thrilled just to be in the same airspace as Sir Richard.



Awk!!! Awk!!!  In the same airspace??  I would have fainted!  Loved Richard Harris and this musical was a big reason why. I did lighting and costuming for our HS presentation of Camelot.  Yes, I know all the words to all the songs... Franco Nero - C'est Moi - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Awk!!! Awk!!!  In the same airspace??  I would have fainted!  Loved Richard Harris and this musical was a big reason why. I did lighting and costuming for our HS presentation of Camelot.  Yes, I know all the words to all the songs... Franco Nero - C'est Moi - YouTube



:swoon:  Franco Nero...  It's REALLY hot out....


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooling down a bit now, but it has been a lovely sunny day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> :swoon:  Franco Nero...  It's REALLY hot out....



Oh yeah!


----------



## simonbaker

91F & HOT today. Glad the humidity was not so bad.


----------



## taxlady

We are finally getting the thunder showers that were forecast for earlier today.


----------



## Kylie1969

Such a lovely sunny and warm day, we are having a few of these this Winter


----------



## GotGarlic

We're at a beach house in Oak Island, NC. It's sunny, warm and very windy today. People are down at the beach, but it's too rough for swimming.


----------



## chopper

It was a hot one today.  Got up to 101 here at the house.  Down to 88 now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Another perfect day here, sunny, blue skies, bit cool but lovely!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 105F in the office...88F outside.  Maintenance is getting an earful tomorrow.


----------



## chopper

When I got up this morning it was already quite warm.  By the time I got going for the morning walk with my canine critters, it was 80 degrees.  We took our walk, and came back and crashed on the deck.  It is 86 degrees now.  It's going to be a hot one.


----------



## Mad Cook

Absolutely freezing and chucking it down with rain. When I went out this mid morning the external temperature gauge on the car was reading 12 degrees Centigrade (approx 53 degrees farhenheit) and it's  midsummer for heaven's sake! Well at least I won't have to water my herb garden. 

Went to bring in Horse from the field late last night. He was so wet and bedraggled, poor thing, that he gave me no aggravation about coming in. In fact he saw me at the other side of the yard and came galloping down the to the gate yelling for me to hurry up!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> When I got up this morning it was already quite warm.  By the time I got going for the morning walk with my canine critters, it was 80 degrees.  We took our walk, and came back and crashed on the deck.  It is 86 degrees now.  It's going to be a hot one.



Keep cool Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely and sunny here again today, going for 17c, pretty chilly right now though


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Fog.  I know we have neighbors because I've seen them before, but it looks like we're the only ones on the moors.  Better listen for the werewolves.Young Frankenstein ( junior ) - Werewolf! ...There! - YouTube


Had to get that clip up before one of the smarties on this forum did.


----------



## chopper

It's cool this morning.  Very pleasant.  It rained so nice last night!  We needed it so bad, and my flowers are happy.   I could feel the humidity this morning.  Felt like Michigan instead of Colorado.  Kinda nice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Fog.  I know we have neighbors because I've seen them before, but it looks like we're the only ones on the moors.  Better listen for the werewolves.Young Frankenstein ( junior ) - Werewolf! ...There! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Had to get that clip up before one of the smarties on this forum did.




You ruin all my fun...

Ain't Got No Body! - YouTube


----------



## Mitche

This afternoon it is humid and warm 70 degree. I was out dead heading roses. They are really doing good. Red, white. And pink. I bet you thought I  was going to say blue.  It's that kinda day.


----------



## taxlady

It was uncomfortably warm and muggy this morning. Now it's comfortably cool and rainy.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is very foggy here this morning and quite chilly, going to have some showers today


----------



## Margaux

Wow--105 here.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, we just saw on the news that it is 53c in California - 127f 

I hope everyone is managing to keep cool!


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been raining a bit here and quite cold


----------



## Alix

Perfect summer day here the last couple of days. Warm, sunny, a wispy cloud every now and again and a gentle breeze so you don't fry. 30ºC the last 2 days and going to continue til Thursday apparently.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

83F here...I'm staying in AC places.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm hiding in the AC too.  When we built our home both our and the builder's real estate agents said "oh, you don't need central air here.  It doesn't get hot for long.  There's always a cooling breeze.  Save your money."  But WE knew I get beyond crabby when it's over 75 and humid, 80 when it's dry.  That was the BEST $4000 we spent then...and have smiled at those who thought we were foolish back in 2000.  After all, they never lived with me when it was hot and humid.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be 18c here today, which is mild for Winter...sunny and blue skies too, lovely day!


----------



## roadfix

100F in LA, in the city.  I can't imagine what it's like just over the hill in the valley.  One reason I moved out of the valley 30 years ago...


----------



## mmyap

It's 81 here but it feels hotter, humidity thou art a B%tch.  The up side is my Night Blooming Cirrhus has buds on it.  It only blooms about twice a year when its hot and humid like this.  The flowers only bloom for one night and then wilt by morning.  They are quite spectacular.

This is one blossom about 7 inches in width.  My plant has about a dozen of these buds.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 83F here...I'm staying in AC places.


We have window air conditioners, and only two of them work (one only sort of). I'm waiting for the guy to call to schedule an estimate on ductless AC.


mmyap said:


> It's 81 here but it feels hotter, humidity thou art a B%tch.  The up side is my Night Blooming Cirrhus has buds on it.  It only blooms about twice a year when its hot and humid like this.  The flowers only bloom for one night and then wilt by morning.  They are quite spectacular.
> 
> This is one blossom about 7 inches in width.  My plant has about a dozen of these buds.


Oh my, that is an amazing flower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, I have one window unit, almost bought a second one today for the bedroom.  I may go back and get it tonight.


----------



## Addie

I have the window open and this is what the air outside feels like. And it is only 71ºF. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAKQauAfcZU


----------



## PrincessFiona60

supposed to get up to 102F today...

Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas) - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea

It is only about 69 degrees, the humidity and dew point are so high it feels like the air is filled with a fine mist.  

Time to hop in the shower so I can dry off a little!


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the great videos Addy and PF.


----------



## Addie

You're welcome TL. I made a run to the store and I was surprised. It was a very comfortable mid 70's.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm pretty comfortable without a/c today.  I didn't have to turn it on yesterday either.  It's 79° at my desk and have a couple of fans going.  It works for me!


----------



## Mitche

Slept the morning away. 1st night back. 
85degrees low humdity. Beautiful here on the screen porch.


----------



## taxlady

Overcast and 25C, with low probability of precipitation. Pretty good for Canada Day with parade and all.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very overcast and cold here for 9am, about 6c too


----------



## Somebunny

In the 80's here and humidity is about 48%.  We are not used to the heat nor the humidity.


----------



## taxlady

Currently 22C and starting to rain. I can hear the fireworks in the park.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Humid.  I swear I'm growing mold in the dark parts of my body.  And I'm in the Air Conditioning!  Come ON snow!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Humid. I swear I'm growing mold in the dark parts of my body. And I'm in the Air Conditioning! Come ON snow!


 
I can live with the humidity. It is the F1 tornadoes that hit some of our towns today and in Conn. Those scare me. No matter how small they are. Anything weather related that has wiind in it scares me to death. I hate wind.


----------



## Addie

Spike has to put a deverter on the vent for my AC. It blows right on me and into my ear where I sit watching TV. So when it goes on, I come over here at the computer and sit. Or I just shut it off and put on the floor fan. I keep my window open because I smoke. And the fan blows right toward it. I just went over tothe window. Thre is no difference between outside my window and here in my apartment. Only it is muggy outside.


----------



## chopper

Just got back from a walk with the dogs and now it is raining.  Love it when the timing is good.  Love it that we are getting some rain!  We had a really hard rain yesterday too.


----------



## kadesma

Close to 100 now and we feel all wet and hot. Love it
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

Very chilly this morning, loving it


----------



## chopper

kadesma said:


> Close to 100 now and we feel all wet and hot. Love it
> kades



That is the warm weather you were wishing for last winter, right?


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Just got back from a walk with the dogs and now it is raining.  Love it when the timing is good.  Love it that we are getting some rain!  We had a really hard rain yesterday too.



Great to hear you are getting some rain Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

Mild this morning, waiting on some showers to arrive


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hot, humid and more thunderstorms!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Hot, humid and more thunderstorms!



We haven't gotten huge amounts of rain, but we are getting lots of rainy days and days with some rain.


----------



## taxlady

It's 29 C and feels like 38 C (~100 F). It's only going to go down to 22 C overnight and feel like 31 C. We have a severe thunderstorm watch. I'm melting. When is that air conditioner guy gonna call?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

81F right now, maybe I won't have to sleep in the wind tunnel tonight!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 81F right now, maybe I won't have to sleep in the wind tunnel tonight!


I'm in the wind tunnel right now, but it's making me sneeze.


----------



## Alix

2110hours, 72F, 23C, light breeze, wispy clouds. A perfect night if you can dodge the mozzies.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is only 14c here right now, quite cold


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My ears are numb from the noise.  Between the fans, the ac and the tv....

It's now 78 F, once down below 70 I can start turning things off.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is soooo cold here tonight and it has been raining loads...nice and cosy in here


----------



## Addie

It is only 6:30 a.m. and the temps are already in the mid 70's ready to climb up into the 90's today. Another day to spend inside. I simply can not breath in that kind of heat. Can any one? Although I am curious to go up and see what corrections were made for the handicap access and sidewalk repairs. But I think that can wait. They will still be there when the temps are lower and more reasonable.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> It is only 14c here right now, quite cold



Had to look that up - it's 57ºF. Usually considered a comfortable temp for winter here. Bit of a lightweight, are you, Kylie?  jk

We have 76ºF/24C right now; it's headed for 90 today.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Had to look that up - it's 57ºF. Usually considered a comfortable temp for winter here. Bit of a lightweight, are you, Kylie?  jk
> 
> We have 76ºF/24C right now; it's headed for 90 today.


 
Gosh GG, I will trade places with you. I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't go above 100ºF. today up here in Boston. And this heat is expected to continue through Friday.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Gosh GG, I will trade places with you. I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't go above 100ºF. today up here in Boston. And this heat is expected to continue through Friday.



It is Friday, isn't it? Heat must be getting to you  If we had temps over 100, I'd stay inside, too! Take care and stay hydrated!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> It is Friday, isn't it? Heat must be getting to you  If we had temps over 100, I'd stay inside, too! Take care and stay hydrated!


 
 It is Friday, but that is not the Friday they are talking about. I wish it was. Try July 12th. It is already 83 degrees. The only going out I am going to be doing is out my door and to the lobby to check my mail.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hate this heat Addie!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a friend, native of the Cape, who loves this weather!  Even here in central MA.  But thunderstorms scare the daylights out of her.  I told her I'd very happily trader all my degrees over 79 for all her thunderstorms.  Now we just have to figure out how to do it!  I have to grocery shop.  I think I'll hide in the basement, where the AC makes it even cooler, when I get home.


----------



## Addie

Six years ago I would have been sitting at the beach under a tree doing my needlework. Even in this heat. But the beach is just as hot and the water temp is in the high 60's today. I still would rather summer than winter any day though.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Having a real frog strangler with thunder, lightning and bright sunshine!

When it rains heavy like this I think of Selkie and Uncle Bob, they taught me about frog stranglers!


----------



## Zhizara

It was overcast today, with a little breeze, so it was very comfortable with the windows open.

It was a lot nicer than a couple of days ago when I had to run the a/c almost all day.


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold here today, windy with showers too


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Having a real frog strangler with thunder, lightning and bright sunshine!
> 
> When it rains heavy like this I think of Selkie and Uncle Bob, they taught me about frog stranglers!


Okay, I'll bite. What's a frog stranger?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What's a frog stranger?



Frog strangler.  Rain so hard it could drown a frog.  Or someone the frog never met, if it's a frog stranger.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Frog strangler.  Rain so hard it could drown a frog.  Or someone the frog never met, if it's a frog stranger.


frog stranger  It's not my fault. The spell checker didn't catch it. 

It's hot and humid. It rained for about 10 minutes, so now it is even muggier.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> frog stranger  It's not my fault. The spell checker didn't catch it.



:lol;

Bull.  Oops.  Bull Frog.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> Frog strangler.  Rain so hard it could drown a frog.  Or someone the frog never met, if it's a frog stranger.



Lmao Dawg!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's 76 degrees right now and perfect...IF IT WERE 2:00 *PM*!  The low of the night is supposed to be in the lower half of the 70s for the next 2-4 days.  And the only time we won't climb into the 90s are the days we get thunderstorms.  If I have to put up with FL weather I want to go to Disney!  (Or not, since a day pass is $95!  )


----------



## Kylie1969

It is pretty cold right now, 9c, getting down to 3c overnight


----------



## PrincessFiona60

it's 53F right now, off to the Farmer's Market!  Shrek's friend Colombo and his Mrs. are meeting us there for a walk along the river.  Nice people.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chilly again this morning and some light showers


----------



## simonbaker

Pouring rain. We need it.  We are in a thunderstorm watch until 1:00 a.m. in SE S.D.


----------



## taxlady

It was hot and humid most of the day. Now that it is raining it's a much nicer 20C, which feels like 27C.


----------



## CharlieD

It's been crazy humid and in 90's


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay!  Our high of the day was "only" in the 80s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We've had highs in the 90s for about a week or so and I'm tired of melting.  Even feels warm inside in the AC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Horrible muggy, all the t-storms are south of us, we just get the thunder and humidity.


----------



## GotGarlic

Right now it's 83ºF with a chance of thunderstorms, although they're south and east of us now. Looks like Hoot may be getting wet


----------



## taxlady

A gorgeous, comfortable 24C. What a relief.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Radar said no rain anywhere near us.  Himself took the steak out to grill.  Started to pour, so he kept ducking into the house to stay dry and head out with the umbrella to check the steak - actually marinated London Broil.  When he was done cooking...the rain stopped.   Just starting back up again, but it's still pretty warm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Radar said no rain anywhere near us.  Himself took the steak out to grill.  Started to pour, so he kept ducking into the house to stay dry and head out with the umbrella to check the steak - actually marinated London Broil.  When he was done cooking...the rain stopped.   Just starting back up again, but it's still pretty warm.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Radar said no rain anywhere near us.  Himself took the steak out to grill.  Started to pour, so he kept ducking into the house to stay dry and head out with the umbrella to check the steak - actually marinated London Broil.  When he was done cooking...the rain stopped.   Just starting back up again, but it's still pretty warm.


How was the steak?


PrincessFiona60 said:


>


ditto


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Edges were a bit crisp.  That's what happens when you grill after dark.  In the rain.  Full menu in tonight's dinner thread.  I'd use the marinade again but probably start marinating the meat the night before.


----------



## Kylie1969

Nice and sunny, but quite cold


----------



## chopper

I know you can't see it in this picture, but it is really raining hard!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I know you can't see it in this picture, but it is really raining hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18221



'Bout time you had some gullywashers.  Hopefully there's no flash floods.


----------



## Kylie1969

Heading for 16c today, it is cool, sun is trying to come out from behind the clouds


----------



## simonbaker

Pleasent day. High of 83F, not quite as humid as it has been the past couple of days.


----------



## taxlady

Currently 25C (77F), which feels like 34C (93F). They have a "sever thunder storm watch". We could definitely use that. It just rained really hard for about 2 minutes and stopped.


----------



## Kylie1969

Not as cold tonight as it has been, but still cold enough to rug up


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful, sunny 67° F, windows open.  It's supposed to get into the mid 80's today.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 'Bout time you had some gullywashers.  Hopefully there's no flash floods.



Actually there was flash flooding from last year's burn scar on the mountain.  

VIDEO: Flash flood brings black water down Waldo burn scar, sweeps away motorists


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Not as cold tonight as it has been, but still cold enough to rug up


 
Kylie I just love some of your expressions. Where you 'rug up' we 'hunker down'. I think I am learning a whole new language and having fun while doing so. Thanks for the education.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Ads 

Yes, rug up is a popular one over here....I like your hunker down too 

Then when it is really windy, rainy and full on, we say we must batten down the hatches, do you guys say that too?


----------



## Kylie1969

It is chilly here this morning, heading for 15c, lots of rain too woohoo


----------



## KatyCooks

It's been a wonderful few days in Britain and today we had another gorgeous sunny day.   High 20s with blue skies.  (Makes a lovely change from the usual British weather!)


----------



## Kylie1969

It sounds great Katy 

I know it can actually get quick warm over there

I went over in 2004, at the end of Winter but one day we went to Bridlington and it was so sunny and warm, it was only about 20c but felt very warm


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> It sounds great Katy
> 
> I know it can actually get quick warm over there
> 
> I went over in 2004, at the end of Winter but one day we went to Bridlington and it was so sunny and warm, it was only about 20c but felt very warm


 
Our weather is a great subject for discussion in Britain!    It certainly never stays the same for very long!  

So you have been here Kylie?  I have never been to Australia.  (I am ashamed to say the wealth of deadly/poisonous beasties puts me right off!)  But my mum went over for a month and had the absolute best time of her life!  It was her dream holiday!


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Actually there was flash flooding from last year's burn scar on the mountain.
> 
> VIDEO: Flash flood brings black water down Waldo burn scar, sweeps away motorists


OMG Chopper. I'm glad you didn't get caught in that.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> OMG Chopper. I'm glad you didn't get caught in that.


 
I am also glad Chopper didn't get caught in that.  Apologies for over-exuberance on my first day.   (A warm welcome has that effect.) 

I'm off to bed as it is late in the UK.   

Hoping for a warm front in the morning....  (or at least not a cold chill).

Goodnight all

Katy x


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Actually there was flash flooding from last year's burn scar on the mountain.
> 
> VIDEO: Flash flood brings black water down Waldo burn scar, sweeps away motorists



Yes, I saw that and felt guilty for jinxing you.


----------



## chopper

No rain today.  We still need it here on the plains, but the mountains can dry out a little between storms I guess.  It is funny, we always think about the weather when hiking, but now even when driving we need to really think about the weather.  If we go up Ute Pass for something and the afternoon rain starts, that same thing could happen again!  And here I am rejoicing about the rain...things are green.  That is nice, and the danger of fire in this area is not nearly as high as it has been.  

Nice evening here.  71 degrees.  We just came inside from sitting on the deck after a nice walk with the dogs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally, we're getting a bit of a cool front move through.  I have the slider open in the sunroom right now but it's a wee damp.  We'll shut the AC off in the morning and open ALL the windows and let the outside in.  This should last a whole...two days.  Getting warm again on Sunday.  By Monday morning we'll be buttoning up the house again and defying the next heat wave - 90s for most of next week.  Ugh!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> ....I like your hunker down too
> 
> Then when it is really windy, rainy and full on, we say we must batten down the hatches, do you guys say that too?



Yup, we batten down the hatches.  Since nor'easter storms are frequent here you get really good at fastening down anything that isn't already attached!

Hunker down is a very old expression here, meaning to squat-sit on your heels.  Farmers probably did it when talking to a neighbor farmer about crops sprouting up.  At least that was the reason my neighbor behind me gave when he would make me hunker down to talk to him about his garden!


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> Our weather is a great subject for discussion in Britain!    It certainly never stays the same for very long!
> 
> So you have been here Kylie?  I have never been to Australia.  (I am ashamed to say the wealth of deadly/poisonous beasties puts me right off!)  But my mum went over for a month and had the absolute best time of her life!  It was her dream holiday!



The deadly and poisonous things aren't as bad as they sound

I have got through 44 years living here and I am still alive and kicking, never been bitten by a red back spider or stung by a jellyfish or been eaten by a shark or poisoned by a snake or attacked by a dropbear 

I does happen I know, but very rarely 

Pleased to hear your mum had such a great time over here!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, we batten down the hatches.  Since nor'easter storms are frequent here you get really good at fastening down anything that isn't already attached!



Yes, I thought that may have been a global saying, cool


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, we batten down the hatches. Since nor'easter storms are frequent here you get really good at fastening down anything that isn't already attached!
> 
> Hunker down is a very old expression here, meaning to squat-sit on your heels. Farmers probably did it when talking to a neighbor farmer about crops sprouting up. At least that was the reason my neighbor behind me gave when he would make me hunker down to talk to him about his garden!


 
"Batten down the hatches" is a sea faring expressions. You batten down the  hatches (covers) to the stairs or ladders that lead to the lower decks when a storm is coming so no water can get below in the boat. They are often locked from down below and too bad if you get caught on deck. You better hope someone notices that you didn't make it down in time and you are still on deck. Ever see a movie where the sub is going to dive? You see them spinning that wheel to batten the 'hatch'. The hatches are usually located midship. 

And to hunker down for New Englanders means to get down under the blankets when it is very cold and heat is at a minimum. It also means to get very low so you can't be seen by the enemy during a battle.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our weather?  Thanks for asking!  It's *glorious!*  For the first time in weeks we have all the windows wide open and I'm sitting in a relatively cool, dry breeze.  *ah*  I wish it would stay like this until Thanksgiving.  Too bad we'll be closing up sometime Sunday as the hot, humid weather is headed back our way.  Some are predicting 90s ALL next week, Monday thru Friday.  Usually anything beyond 24 hours is conjecture and speculation, but we'll probably become Sweatville again.  Might as well enjoy what we have have right now while it's here.


----------



## chopper

Beautiful, sunny, 90 degrees.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, we batten down the hatches.  Since nor'easter storms are frequent here you get really good at fastening down anything that isn't already attached!
> 
> Hunker down is a very old expression here, meaning to squat-sit on your heels.  Farmers probably did it when talking to a neighbor farmer about crops sprouting up.  At least that was the reason my neighbor behind me gave when he would make me hunker down to talk to him about his garden!



I like this secondary definition I just found: 



> Hunker Down is a game played at hurricane parties. You watch the weather report and every time the weatherman or news guy says "hunker down" you take a shot. By the time the electricity is out, you don't even care any more.
> 
> _During Hurricane Ike, I got so smashed playing Hunker Down that I missed the storm!_


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Kylie I just love some of your expressions. Where you 'rug up' we 'hunker down'. I think I am learning a whole new language and having fun while doing so. Thanks for the education.



I think "bundle up" is a more accurate expression. It means to put on a lot of warm clothes since it's cold.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 78°F right now. We had some heavy rain earlier, then it cleared up for a while, and it's supposed to rain again later this afternoon. DH was hoping to go golfing today with friends, but it's not looking promising for that.


----------



## Dawgluver

A glorious 84° F.  I was heading down to the pool, but will need to wait as my Kindle was dead


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our weather? Thanks for asking! It's *glorious!* For the first time in weeks we have all the windows wide open and I'm sitting in a relatively cool, dry breeze. *ah* I wish it would stay like this until Thanksgiving.  Too bad we'll be closing up sometime Sunday as the hot, humid weather is headed back our way. Some are predicting 90s ALL next week, Monday thru Friday. Usually anything beyond 24 hours is conjecture and speculation, but we'll probably become Sweatville again. Might as well enjoy what we have have right now while it's here.


 
I had to make a run to the store. Living so close to the ocean I could smell it when the beautiful breeze came in from the east. Love the smell of the salt water from the ocean.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I like this secondary definition I just found:


Quote:
"Hunker Down is a game played at hurricane parties. You watch the weather report and every time the weatherman or news guy says "hunker down" you take a shot. By the time the electricity is out, you don't even care any more.

During Hurricane Ike, I got so smashed playing Hunker Down that I missed the storm!"

One of my coworkers in my first office had just graduated college.  She and a couple friends would go to Myrtle Beach every summer during college and continued after graduating.  One year they couldn't all go until later in September - and marveled at the cheaper hotel prices the found!  Hmm, seems to be not only after all the kids go back to school but also when hurricanes hit along the east coast.   Three of them decided they could ride it out...along with a good, half gallon friend.  She said they had never been so scared OR so drunk in their lives!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold here this morning and looking very wet out there, must have been raining a lot overnight


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to it raining at 6 am this morning. Cloudy & overcast most of the day here in SE S.D.


----------



## taxlady

At 22h00, it's 26 C and feels like 33C. Muggy. I can hardly wait for that air conditioning to be installed on Friday.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chilly today only 16c


----------



## KatyCooks

A glorious 30C again today!  (Absolutely rare for Britain).   And absolutely marvellous for those of us who love the sun!  Your winter is nothing like ours Kylie.   But how do you feel about it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 82°F right now, the sun is down...sweating to death....I want winter back!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

70°F.  After spending 2 weeks in ovens, it is so nice to have A/C!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> At 22h00, it's 26 C and feels like 33C. Muggy. I can hardly wait for that air conditioning to be installed on Friday.



Oh my, taxy, I thought your AC was going to be installed LAST Friday!  You are so going to melt this week.  Want to come stay in our AC?

We're having temps in the 90s all week - roughly low to mid 30s in C.  I fully intend to hide in the house the entire week, heading out only to make my weekly grocery run.  I see three kinds of ice cream on my list - and two old juice bottles  full of ice in a cooler.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> A glorious 30C again today!  (Absolutely rare for Britain).   And absolutely marvellous for those of us who love the sun!  Your winter is nothing like ours Kylie.   But how do you feel about it?



Katy, I love Winter 

When I went to England, it was near the end of their Winter and it was so cold, but I loved it


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh my, taxy, I thought your AC was going to be installed LAST Friday!  You are so going to melt this week.  Want to come stay in our AC?
> 
> We're having temps in the 90s all week - roughly low to mid 30s in C.  I fully intend to hide in the house the entire week, heading out only to make my weekly grocery run.  I see three kinds of ice cream on my list - and two old juice bottles  full of ice in a cooler.


Thanks CG.

Apparently we were lucky to get an appointment in a week. This is their busy season, most folks are getting appointments after two weeks. I guess it helps that we both work from home, so we could take the first appointment they offered us.

Currently 29C and feels like 38C (in body temp, that's a fever). Going up to 32C and will feel like 40C.


----------



## chopper

Socked in with fog and rain this morning.  Visibility is really bad.  Amazing.  I think the flowers are happy to have a rainy, foggy day.    I'm sure it will be sunny tomorrow and dry it all up.


----------



## Dawgluver

88°F, with a heat index much higher.  Whew.  I'm enjoying the A/C.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

79°F feels like 89°F...I had Shrek take me to the Import Market so I could get a handful of paper and silk fans for work.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very *HOT*! 

The locusts are singing and that always make it seem hotter. 

When it gets like this I think of this episode of the Twilight Zone. 

Twilight Zone - The Midnight Sun Clip - YouTube


----------



## tinlizzie

Yikes, Bea!  Now ya got me skeert!  That calls for a dose of chocolate.  But then, ANYthing and EVERYthing calls for a dose of chocolate.  Can't hurt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Very *HOT*!
> 
> The locusts are singing and that always make it seem hotter.
> 
> When it gets like this I think of this episode of the Twilight Zone.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbQJDBQzgwM




I feel like that every summer!


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely and cold here, overcast and waiting for some rain


----------



## Dawgluver

Thermometer says 95°F, TV says heat index in the triple digits.  I think I'll skip the pool today, it will feel like bathwater.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely and cold here, overcast and waiting for some rain


 
Don'tja just want to smack Kylie sometimes with a feather? Here we are in the middle of our third summer heat wave in July and she telling us how cold and lovely it is. Geesh! That's okay. Our turn will come when she is having her summer. What goes around comes around. Then we can post pics of all the beautiful snow that surrounds us. All the snowmen and snow girls the kids make.  How we made snow forts and had snowball fights. Sledding down a hill as fast as we could. Just you wait Kylie, just you wait. Our turn is coming. But we still luv ya!


----------



## KatyCooks

Yet another gorgeous day in southern Britain.   30C (that's 86f) again!  This must be what it's like to live in a warm country.  


Can't be long now before we get a drought warning!


----------



## simonbaker

HOT!  In the 90's all of this week & into next week as well they are forecasting. Looking forward to cooler fall temperatures.


----------



## Kylie1969

Surprisingly slightly warm today...it is 19c, sunny and blue skies...Winter is back tonight though, rains are coming in and temps are dropping again


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm fully expecting this little guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to show up at my door asking where hell is so he can go cool off.


----------



## Dawgluver

He just left my house.  97°F, with triple digit heat index again, here along the river.  We get another week of this.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Been a rough summer, eh Dawg?  We're supposed to start getting relief on Sunday or Monday.  It WAS Saturday/Sunday, but they pushed it back last night.  All I know is when 80 finally shows up I'll be digging out my sweatshirts.


----------



## Dawgluver

What's nuts is that we were still getting freeze and flood advisories after Mothers Day!  And now it's so hot, apparently all over the country.


----------



## taxlady

It's down to 30C (feels like 40). We have a cold front coming down from northwestern Quebec. We have a severe thunderstorm warning, which could include hail.

It hasn't gotten awfully grey out and I can hear the thunder. I expect the rain to start any minute.


----------



## simonbaker

Miserably hot again, 98F. Hope there is some relief soon.


----------



## taxlady

Just heard a very loud clap of thunder and then the power went out again. It's raining. I'm posting this using the mobile app. See you guys later.


----------



## frenchguycooking

Warm night. Impossible to sleep. But it was a suuuuuuny day.


----------



## chopper

81 degrees. A little bit of a breeze.  Beautiful Colorado weather!


----------



## KatyCooks

Today it was 29C/84F and the sunshine was hazy.  There was a brief shower in the afternoon so now it is a tad humid, but not bad overall.  (Still excellent by UK standards).


----------



## taxlady

Since the quick thunder shower (and short power outage), it has dropped to 23 C, feels like 30 C. Phew!


----------



## MrsLMB

92F and 76% humidity .. I am really so very tired of this.  We need a break !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

94°F and windy the two things I hate the most, wind and heat!  Feel like I'm sitting in front of a blowtorch...Yea!!! for the AC.


----------



## Kylie1969

Extremely windy...blowing a gale, it is so full on!

Very cold too, 7 degrees out there with the wind chill brrrrr


----------



## taxlady

The temp has been dropping since the thunder storm. I think we must have gotten about an inch and a half of rain in less than an hour. It was more than the rain gutters could handle! It's now 22 C and lovely comfortable.


----------



## Dawgluver

We waited till after 9 PM to walk Beagle so it wasn't too hot for her,  and it was still 82°F.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Since the quick thunder shower (and short power outage), it has dropped to 23 C, feels like 30 C. Phew!


Frigging hot and humid. It was 90 F at 10:30 on Wednesday morning. The thundershower cooled things down for about 2 hours. Okay, I won't complain, at least I don't have to shovel snow...


----------



## Kylie1969

The wind hasnt let up...I have not seen it this windy for a long time


----------



## PrincessFiona60

74°F @ 6 am...I was thinking of walking to work but not when it's this warm...I'd need another shower.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 9 a.m. and 84°F here. Supposed to get to 96°F with the heat index up to 105. I'm staying in today


----------



## Addie

At 3 a.m. it was 80ºF. Another day inside. Gotta luv AC!


----------



## Dawgluver

We have weather similar to GG's.  Another triple digit heat index.  I picked blueberries early this morning and ended up drenched in sweat.


----------



## Addie

You know that drenching rain TL got? Well it is supposed to be heading our way this weekend finally with a break in the heat wave. Cooler temps forecasted. One can only hope and pray.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, we're supposed to get rain this weekend too.  Hope so.


----------



## KatyCooks

We are back to 30C/86f today with blue skies and sunshine!   It's all very un-English - and marvellous!   

I know lots of you are finding your hot weather very uncomfortable, (and I do sympathise), but in Britain, even in summer, it is mostly grey and dull and wet.  So please forgive my enthusiasm for a brief spell of lovely sunny weather.     (It'll be over soon enough!)


----------



## CrystalWriter

Couldn't agree more. Though we're Brits aren't we supposed to complain about the weather . 

It's a great excuse to kick the kids outside, fill the paddling pool, and just have a lazy day. 

I just hate hot nights. Though for the past couple of nights I've ended up camping in my backyard. Just to cool off. 



KatyCooks said:


> We are back to 30C/86f today with blue skies and sunshine!   It's all very un-English - and marvellous!
> 
> I know lots of you are finding your hot weather very uncomfortable, (and I do sympathise), but in Britain, even in summer, it is mostly grey and dull and wet.  So please forgive my enthusiasm for a brief spell of lovely sunny weather.     (It'll be over soon enough!)


----------



## KatyCooks

CrystalWriter said:


> Couldn't agree more. Though we're Brits aren't we supposed to complain about the weather .
> 
> It's a great excuse to kick the kids outside, fill the paddling pool, and just have a lazy day.
> 
> I just hate hot nights. Though for the past couple of nights I've ended up camping in my backyard. Just to cool off.


 
Hi CrystalWriter.  Well, we Brits are well known for talking about the weather, but it seems to me from reading this thread, that plenty of non-Brits like to discuss it too! 

You are the second person today who has told me they are camping out in their garden to keep cool at night.


----------



## Kylie1969

Still very windy and cold, no rain as yet, it is coming later


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Still very windy and cold, no rain as yet, it is coming later


 
Windy can be fun!  (As long as it is not knocking your house down or anything grim like that.)


----------



## Kylie1969

Some of the sounds, it sounds like it is trying to knock our house down


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just up the road from us...

KPAX News
SUPERIOR - Officials are evacuating more homes at this hour as the 3,650 acres West Mullan fire keeps burning near Superior.
 The Mineral County Sheriff's Office is evacuating residents living in the Keystone Gulch area, which is west of the blaze.
 Mineral County Sheriff Ernie Ornelas  says his home is also among the now 150-plus homes that have been  evacuated since the fire sparked Sunday evening.
 The number of residences that were under either mandatory evacuation or pre-evacuation notice stood at 150 earlier on Thursday.
 The Montana Red Cross is running a shelter for evacuees at the Superior Elementary School.
 We'll have more on this developing story as information becomes available.


----------



## taxlady

Yikes PF! You take care.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, yikes!  Hope it's not too close to you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The next News Break said another one had popped up closer to us.  We are starting to get a whiff of smoke in the air.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The next News Break said another one had popped up closer to us. We are starting to get a whiff of smoke in the air.


 

How close is close?  I think I'd be in panic mode if I smelt smoke in the air!  Do take care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks!

They are both about 60 miles (96km) away, just in different directions.  No panic yet, but it is just up the road, less than an hour by car.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They are both about 60 miles (96km) away, just in different directions. No panic yet, but it is just up the road, less than an hour by car.


 

Have you had this sort of situation before? Do you have a "plan" for if it gets dangerously close?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Have you had this sort of situation before? Do you have a "plan" for if it gets dangerously close?



Oh yes, this is yearly for us.  I am also on the 3rd call for volunteers as medical and 5th call as cook.  That means I will be a third wave or 5th wave of a volunteer force if they need us.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes, this is yearly for us. I am also on the 3rd call for volunteers as medical and 5th call as cook. That means I will be a third wave or 5th wave of a volunteer force if they need us.


 

Yearly?  Wow.  I may moan about dull, wet weather, but I don't have to deal with that kind of stress!  

On the other hand, the volunteering thing sounds (if it isn't utterly crass to say so), quite exciting.   Have you ever been called?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Yearly?  Wow.  I may moan about dull, wet weather, but I don't have to deal with that kind of stress!
> 
> On the other hand, the volunteering thing sounds (if it isn't utterly crass to say so), quite exciting.   Have you ever been called?



Yes, I've done medical 7 times.  It's quite stressful.  The cooking is just fun and goofy! Mostly handing out sandwiches and water to the firefighters.  The volunteers are the first ones moved out if the fire shifts.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Yearly?  Wow.  I may moan about dull, wet weather, but I don't have to deal with that kind of stress!
> 
> On the other hand, the volunteering thing sounds (if it isn't utterly crass to say so), quite exciting.   Have you ever been called?


It's one of the joys of living in North America. There are thousands and thousands of hectares of forest on fire in Quebec (hundreds of kilometres north of here, phew). They have overheated the Hydro electric lines and we have been having power outages because of it.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I've done medical 7 times. It's quite stressful. The cooking is just fun and goofy! Mostly handing out sandwiches and water to the firefighters. The volunteers are the first ones moved out if the fire shifts.


 

You know?  I need to hear about this sort of thing.  It truly does put my own petty concerns into perspective.  

I bet the firefighters love you for those sandwiches!   (It was dreadful to hear about the firefighters who died in Arizona just recently.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> You know?  I need to hear about this sort of thing.  It truly does put my own petty concerns into perspective.
> 
> I bet the firefighters love you for those sandwiches!   (It was dreadful to hear about the firefighters who died in Arizona just recently.)



One of those young men was from Montana.  The Smokejumper School is just outside of town.  

I am a geriatric nurse and volunteering to help in the first aid tents is the most excitement I can handle.  I'm always happy to get back to my patients.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> It's one of the joys of living in North America. There are thousands and thousands of hectares of forest on fire in Quebec (hundreds of kilometres north of here, phew). They have overheated the Hydro electric lines and we have been having power outages because of it.


 

I had no idea Taxlady!  I have been to Canada and (please don't be offended here), but I expected it to be very cold!  In fact, it was really hot and humid (this was in September in Toronto).  It honestly never occurred to me that major fires would be an issue in Canada.    

(BTW, I loved Canada and have every intention of going back).


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> I had no idea Taxlady!  I have been to Canada and (please don't be offended here), but I expected it to be very cold!  In fact, it was really hot and humid (this was in September in Toronto).  It honestly never occurred to me that major fires would be an issue in Canada.
> 
> (BTW, I loved Canada and have every intention of going back).


No offence taken. Some tourists show up in Montreal in summer with skis.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> No offence taken. Some tourists show up in Montreal in summer with skis.



What?  Skis don't provide protection from the sun?!?


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> One of those young men was from Montana. The Smokejumper School is just outside of town.
> 
> I am a geriatric nurse and volunteering to help in the first aid tents is the most excitement I can handle. I'm always happy to get back to my patients.


 

I guess the training school is there because that is where the expertise is.  

I couldn't do what you do PF.  Hats off to you. 

(Oh, and that means "kudos" -  I must remember to be less English!)


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  Skis don't provide protection from the sun?!?



  Speaking from experience, I recently had to survive horrendously hot hot days in Ontario and North Dakota, and no A/C to be found, except in my car.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Speaking from experience, I recently had to survive horrendously hot hot days in Ontario and North Dakota, and no A/C to be found, except in my car.


 

I don't have AC in my car!  

Of course that is because in Britain I would only need it about 2 days a year on average....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> I guess the training school is there because that is where the expertise is.
> 
> I couldn't do what you do PF.  Hats off to you.
> 
> (Oh, and that means "kudos" -  I must remember to be less English!)



You don't have to be less English...just know we will ask if you say something we don't understand.  You just stay you and let us play catch up.  My best friend's Mother was from England, I get lots of what you say.

I love my job, it is the most fun I can have while keeping my clothes on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Speaking from experience, I recently had to survive horrendously hot hot days in Ontario and North Dakota, and no A/C to be found, except in my car.



That's 'cuz you bought a fan...I would have bought an AC...  I would have also tried to get my sister to fit in the box it came in...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's 'cuz you bought a fan...I would have bought an AC...  I would have also tried to get my sister to fit in the box it came in...



Indeed.  But I would have had to hit her with the fan.  Which may have given her the right fold marks in order to fit her into the box.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You don't have to be less English...just know we will ask if you say something we don't understand. You just stay you and let us play catch up. My best friend's Mother was from England, I get lots of what you say.
> 
> I love my job, it is the most fun I can have while keeping my clothes on.


 

Oh.  Thank you!  I have been chatting with a friend in AZ for many years and there is a definite "language difference".   We are enjoying translating "English to American" and vice versa - it's fun!  

I have also been to see my friend in AZ and we were visiting Tombstone when I went to the loo (bathroom).  A lady asked me the time and (having no watch on) I said I had no idea.  Hearing my accent, she replied "are you from Wisconsin?"   

So maybe I sound like someone from Wisconsin?  (Do they sound weird?)


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Oh.  Thank you!  I have been chatting with a friend in AZ for many years and there is a definite "language difference".   We are enjoying translating "English to American" and vice versa - it's fun!
> 
> I have also been to see my friend in AZ and we were visiting Tombstone when I went to the loo (bathroom).  A lady asked me the time and (having no watch on) I said I had no idea.  Hearing my accent, she replied "are you from Wisconsin?"
> 
> So maybe I sound like someone from Wisconsin?  (Do they sound weird?)



Heck no.  They sound like folks from Minnesota, North Dakota, Manitoba, and Ontario!


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Heck no. They sound like folks from Minnesota, North Dakota, Manitoba, and Ontario!


 
Thanks DG.  That is so helpful.  

And on that note, I will take the hint and leave!

Goodnight all.  

Katy x


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Oh.  Thank you!  I have been chatting with a friend in AZ for many years and there is a definite "language difference".   We are enjoying translating "English to American" and vice versa - it's fun!
> 
> I have also been to see my friend in AZ and we were visiting Tombstone when I went to the loo (bathroom).  A lady asked me the time and (having no watch on) I said I had no idea.  Hearing my accent, she replied "are you from Wisconsin?"
> 
> So maybe I sound like someone from Wisconsin?  (Do they sound weird?)



ROFL!!!!

I have friends from New Zealand and Australia, too...at least I can tell the different accents apart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

G'night Katy, it's been fun!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> G'night Katy, it's been fun!



Yes!


----------



## Kylie1969

The wind has died down a bit and it has been raining, quite cold too


----------



## taxlady

It's cooling off because we have a thunderstorm (very little thunder at the moment) and it is pouring. It's down to 25C, feels like 33C. I am appreciating the new AC. The house is still at 25C, but the humidity in the house is down to 55.

We have a severe thunderstorm watch and lightening alerts. 18 lightening strikes in my area since the disturbance started. The thunderstorm watch comes with warnings of possible high winds, hail, and tornadoes.


----------



## KatyCooks

I love thunderstorms!  (As long as I am not out _*in*_ them of course.)   We rarely get them here though.  

Today, it was back to incredible blue skies, 30C/86f and a light breeze.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> It's cooling off because we have a thunderstorm (very little thunder at the moment) and it is pouring. It's down to 25C, feels like 33C. I am appreciating the new AC. The house is still at 25C, but the humidity in the house is down to 55.
> 
> We have a severe thunderstorm watch and lightening alerts. 18 lightening strikes in my area since the disturbance started. The thunderstorm watch comes with warnings of possible high winds, hail, and tornadoes.



 for the AC and lower humidity.  for the weather warnings.  Stay safe.  My fingers are crossed that you don't lose power!  You'd have a little problem with that AC keeping you cool.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> for the AC and lower humidity.  for the weather warnings.  Stay safe.  My fingers are crossed that you don't lose power!  You'd have a little problem with that AC keeping you cool.


Actually, we did lose power for about 20-30 minutes. But it the house was already cooled enough to help.


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> for the AC and lower humidity.  for the weather warnings. Stay safe. My fingers are crossed that you don't lose power! You'd have a little problem with that AC keeping you cool.


 

I should have spotted this earlier, but yes, absolutely ditto this!  And I hope your power outage was a brief, one-off Taxlady!


----------



## Kylie1969

Only going to reach 11c today, nice cold, rainy and windy one today


----------



## Kylie1969

Katy, do you have air conditioning over there?

I ask because I have not known any English people that have air conditioning in their homes as it doesn't get "that" hot to make it worthwhile


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> I should have spotted this earlier, but yes, absolutely ditto this!  And I hope your power outage was a brief, one-off Taxlady!


It was a short outage, but I can't call it a one-off. It's the fourth one this month. As I mentioned somewhere, the forest fires in the James Bay area are wreaking havoc with the power transmission lines.

Well, the thunder is gone, for now. It is only raining lightly, but we more thunderstorm watches.


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Katy, do you have air conditioning over there?
> 
> I ask because I have not known any English people that have air conditioning in their homes as it doesn't get "that" hot to make it worthwhile


 

No air con in my flat.  Just a big fan in my living room!  (No air con in my car either!)  

And you are dead right Kylie - the hot spell we are having now is VERY unusual. Mostly, we are concerned about keeping warm and dry!  

So no, I don't know anyone with air con in their home. 

My friend in Arizona once mentioned her "swamp" thing on her roof and I fell about laughing!   Turns out it is some kind of air con thing!  Who knew?   Mind you, they really need AC in Arizona! Phew - is it hot there!


----------



## Kylie1969

We had some tiny hail this morning too


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> No air con in my flat.  Just a big fan in my living room!  (No air con in my car either!)
> 
> And you are dead right Kylie - the hot spell we are having now is VERY unusual. Mostly, we are concerned about keeping warm and dry!
> 
> So no, I don't know anyone with air con in their home.
> 
> My friend in Arizona once mentioned her "swamp" thing on her roof and I fell about laughing!   Turns out it is some kind of air con thing!  Who knew?   Mind you, they really need AC in Arizona! Phew - is it hot there!



Of course, no air con in your cars either...that is so weird to me 

We would die without air conditioning here in the home and in the car


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> It was a short outage, but I can't call it a one-off. It's the fourth one this month. As I mentioned somewhere, the forest fires in the James Bay area are wreaking havoc with the power transmission lines.
> 
> Well, the thunder is gone, for now. It is only raining lightly, but we more thunderstorm watches.


 
Fourth in a month?  In 11 years at my current address, there was 1 outage - that lasted for about 2 hours.  (A technical fault somewhere and nothing to do with weather.)

I have come to realise that there are pros and cons wherever you live.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's rumbling around, but I think the storm went north of us.  Dang.  We need the rain after another day of triple digit heat index.  Actual temp got to 97°F.


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Of course, no air con in your cars either...that is so weird to me
> 
> We would die without air conditioning here in the home and in the car


 

I have a sun-roof though!  If ever the sun does come out I have the sun roof open and the windows down.  (Hence a burnt right arm and top of head currently!)     We Brits are famous for burning ourselves to a crisp by rushing out into the sun on the rare occasions it chooses to visit us!


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> Fourth in a month?  In 11 years at my current address, there was 1 outage - that lasted for about 2 hours.  (A technical fault somewhere and nothing to do with weather.)
> 
> I have come to realise that there are pros and cons wherever you live.



We have had one blackout in the last 2 years, it was something to do with some underground power lines and another one the year before was in Summer, too many people had their air cons on


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> I have a sun-roof though!  If ever the sun does come out I have the sun roof open and the windows down.  (Hence a burnt right arm and top of head currently!)     We Brits are famous for burning ourselves to a crisp by rushing out into the sun on the rare occasions it chooses to visit us!



That is great that you have a sunroof, sounds good 

That made me laugh, I imagined all these Brits running out like crazy into the sun, down to the beach


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> It's rumbling around, but I think the storm went north of us. Dang. We need the rain after another day of triple digit heat index. Actual temp got to 97°F.


 
What exactly is a "heat index"?    

Over here, we don't have that.  But we do have a "wind chill factor".  And I wonder if they are similar things?  Basically, "feels like"?


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> What exactly is a "heat index"?
> 
> Over here, we don't have that.  But we do have a "wind chill factor".  And I wonder if they are similar things?  Basically, "feels like"?



You got it.  We have the wind chill factor too, but not now!


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> That is great that you have a sunroof, sounds good
> 
> That made me laugh, I imagined all these Brits running out like crazy into the sun, down to the beach


 
The beaches and parks have been swarmed by desperately sun-hungry Brits the last few days!  It's not funny Kylie - it's tragic!!


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> What exactly is a "heat index"?
> 
> Over here, we don't have that.  But we do have a "wind chill factor".  And I wonder if they are similar things?  Basically, "feels like"?





Dawgluver said:


> You got it.  We have the wind chill factor too, but not now!


We have wind chill factor in Canada (really), but we usually call it "humidex" for hot weather. How much more miserable does it feel because of the humidity.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> You got it. We have the wind chill factor too, but not now!


 

Nor do we at the moment!  Woohoo!    

Okay sorry.  The sun has totally gone to my head...


----------



## Dawgluver

And, just when the temp got down to 83°F, and I thought it would be safe to walk Beagle, it started raining!  Yay!  Doesn't look like it's gonna last though.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> The beaches and parks have been swarmed by desperately sun-hungry Brits the last few days!  It's not funny Kylie - it's tragic!!



He he 

I can well imagine


----------



## taxlady

Danes are pretty desperate for sunshine too. I was there in 2005 October and it was getting cold. The restos still had tables on the sidewalks. There were California heaters and they were handing out blankets to their customers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> ....My friend in Arizona once mentioned her "swamp" thing on her roof and I fell about laughing!   Turns out it is some kind of air con thing!  Who knew?   Mind you, they really need AC in Arizona! Phew - is it hot there!



A swamp cooler works kinda backwards from an air conditioner.  ACs are good where the weather is humid when it is hot; it cools in part by drying the air out by removing moisture from the house it is cooling.  A swamp cooler is good for hot, dry climates like AZ.  Instead of taking moisture out of the already very dry air it adds some in while cooling the temperature.  I was in AZ with our son a couple of Augusts when he was moving into his housing.  The cutest thing I saw out there were misters.  Like little sprinklers on tall pipes, they sprayed very fine water droplets into the air while you sat at outdoor dining.  Looked silly but worked like a charm.  *ah*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> A swamp cooler works kinda backwards from an air conditioner.  ACs are good where the weather is humid when it is hot; it cools in part by drying the air out by removing moisture from the house it is cooling.  A swamp cooler is good for hot, dry climates like AZ.  Instead of taking moisture out of the already very dry air it adds some in while cooling the temperature.  I was in AZ with our son a couple of Augusts when he was moving into his housing.  The cutest thing I saw out there were misters.  Like little sprinklers on tall pipes, they sprayed very fine water droplets into the air while you sat at outdoor dining.  Looked silly but worked like a charm.  *ah*



Right now I'd take a lawn sprinkler on full bore...


----------



## kadesma

me too but I'll go sit with my feet in the pool
ma


----------



## Kylie1969

It is freezing, it is down to 5c it has been hailing and raining...truly freezing


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooler temps as of today, down into the 80's. Yeah!!


----------



## MrsLMB

Pouring down rain and 82% humidity 

This morning we were going to head down to the local park where there is a huge Christmas in July sale going on - guess it's on to plan B now since I'm sure everything is a wet mess down there .. it's all outside .. those poor people


----------



## Kylie1969

It is only going to be 12c today, it is 2.6 right now..chilly


----------



## taxlady

A gorgeous day with low humidity. It would have been fine without the new AC.


----------



## simonbaker

Hope you are staying safe PF with the fires next to you!  Take care!!

Woke up to a nice rain at 5 30 am today. It seemed to break this miserably hot week we have had here in SE S.D.  It was in the low 80's all day then cooled off nicely tonight. Great night to walk the dog.

Hope this rain is heading your way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Hope you are staying safe PF with the fires next to you!  Take care!!
> 
> Woke up to a nice rain at 5 30 am today. It seemed to break this miserably hot week we have had here in SE S.D.  It was in the low 80's all day then cooled off nicely tonight. Great night to walk the dog.
> 
> Hope this rain is heading your way.



Thanks, SB...the big fire is at 4550 acres now, but it's not headed towards any communities.  The smaller one is almost contained.  The smoke is still building up and there are wildfires in Idaho that are blowing their smoke our way.  Looks like I won't be called this time.  Waiting is.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> It is freezing, it is down to 5c it has been hailing and raining...truly freezing



Kylie, technically "0" would be down to freezing.   You don't want to know how many below freezing days we get in the northern part of the U.S.  I have to admit though that 5c (or 41 F) and rain is miserable.  To me that is more miserable than below freezing and snow.  At least snow is dry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> A gorgeous day with low humidity. It would have been fine without the new AC.



You did it!  You brought cooler weather!  Now please send some south our way, OK?

I have to admit that the sunroom is into the 70s and it's not even midnight!  Looks like the coming week will be mostly in the 80s.  80 isn't cool by any means but it sure beats 97, 96, 90-anything.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has come out nice and sunny, still cool, but not so bad in the sun


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> A swamp cooler works kinda backwards from an air conditioner. ACs are good where the weather is humid when it is hot; it cools in part by drying the air out by removing moisture from the house it is cooling. A swamp cooler is good for hot, dry climates like AZ. Instead of taking moisture out of the already very dry air it adds some in while cooling the temperature. I was in AZ with our son a couple of Augusts when he was moving into his housing. The cutest thing I saw out there were misters. Like little sprinklers on tall pipes, they sprayed very fine water droplets into the air while you sat at outdoor dining. Looked silly but worked like a charm. *ah*


 
That's exactly it CG. Of course they are in their monsoon season now so the swamp coolers are useless! (I didn't know they had monsoon seasons in AZ either.) You really do learn something knew every day!

As for today's weather in Hampshire:   Slightly hazy skies, but still hot and sunny with temps around 28/29C (82/84f)


----------



## kadesma

91 at two in the afternoon.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

82°F and cloudy, a nice break from the triple digits!  Supposed to rain, none yet here along the river.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is currently raining quite heavy, have to go out in it too


----------



## Katie H

Bit of a storm just ended here.  Quite a bit of booming and bumping and significant lightning.  Sadly a lightning strike took out our beautiful redbud tree just outside our bed room.  Split it down the middle and knocked it all down.  Nothing hit the house but the tree is a goner.  I'm going to miss that beautiful tree.  Redbuds are at the top of my "favorites" list when it comes to trees.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Bit of a storm just ended here.  Quite a bit of booming and bumping and significant lightning.  Sadly a lightning strike took out our beautiful redbud tree just outside our bed room.  Split it down the middle and knocked it all down.  Nothing hit the house but the tree is a goner.  I'm going to miss that beautiful tree.  Redbuds are at the top of my "favorites" list when it comes to trees.


I'm sorry to hear that you lost a lovely tree, but relieved that the lightening and the tree didn't hit your house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Bit of a storm just ended here.  Quite a bit of booming and bumping and significant lightning.  Sadly a lightning strike took out our beautiful redbud tree just outside our bed room.  Split it down the middle and knocked it all down.  Nothing hit the house but the tree is a goner.  I'm going to miss that beautiful tree.  Redbuds are at the top of my "favorites" list when it comes to trees.



Sorry about the tree, Karie, but glad it missed you!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Bit of a storm just ended here.  Quite a bit of booming and bumping and significant lightning.  Sadly a lightning strike took out our beautiful redbud tree just outside our bed room.  Split it down the middle and knocked it all down.  Nothing hit the house but the tree is a goner.  I'm going to miss that beautiful tree.  Redbuds are at the top of my "favorites" list when it comes to trees.



Love redbuds too.  Sorry to hear this, Katie, and I too am glad it didn't cause more damage.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I have a sun-roof though! If ever the sun does come out I have the sun roof open and the windows down. (Hence a burnt right arm and top of head currently!)  We Brits are famous for burning ourselves to a crisp by rushing out into the sun on the rare occasions it chooses to visit us!


 
How come any time I watch a British TV show like Downton Abby, the outside scenes are always sunny? Does the sun only shine for TV productions?


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> You did it! You brought cooler weather! Now please send some south our way, OK?
> 
> I have to admit that the sunroom is into the 70s and it's not even midnight! Looks like the coming week will be mostly in the 80s. 80 isn't cool by any means but it sure beats 97, 96, 90-anything.


 
When I got up this morning the temp was at 72ºF. It is now 73ºF. the heat wave has finally broken. We managed to set some records with this one.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> How come any time I watch a British TV show like Downton Abby, the outside scenes are always sunny? Does the sun only shine for TV productions?


 
I suspect it is very clever lighting mostly.   Trust me, the place where they film (Highclere Castle) is literally up the road from me - and definitely no sunnier than where I live.  It IS very picturesque though.  

I adore Downton Abbey!


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I suspect it is very clever lighting mostly. Trust me, the place where they film (Highclere Castle) is literally up the road from me - and definitely no sunnier than where I live. It IS very picturesque though.
> 
> I adore Downton Abbey!


 
We will be getting the next season Starting January 5th. So be prepared. We even have a long healthy thread about it. Our members in England and Australia get it before we do. But they have been really good about not revealing anything. No spoilers here.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> We will be getting the next season Starting January 5th. So be prepared. We even have a long healthy thread about it. Our members in England and Australia get it before we do. But they have been really good about not revealing anything. No spoilers here.


 
I spotted that!     And don't worry, I hate spoilers too, and am very good about not spoiling people who haven't seen the episodes yet.  

We are WAY off topic here!


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I spotted that!  And don't worry, I hate spoilers too, and am very good about not spoiling people who haven't seen the episodes yet.
> 
> We are WAY off topic here!


 
Well to get back on subject, did you ever go to watch the making on a "sunny" day? One of the nice things about New England, if you don't like the weather, wait a minute or two. It will change. My favorite thing is when it is raining on one side of the street, and right across from where you are standing the sun is shining and the temp is high with humidity. Sometimes I think I have my own personal black cloud that follows me. Every time I have plans to go out, it rains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If you don't like the weather in Montana, just wait 2 or 3 months...in some cases 6 months.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Well to get back on subject, did you ever go to watch the making on a "sunny" day? One of the nice things about New England, if you don't like the weather, wait a minute or two. It will change. My favorite thing is when it is raining on one side of the street, and right across from where you are standing the sun is shining and the temp is high with humidity. Sometimes I think I have my own personal black cloud that follows me. Every time I have plans to go out, it rains.


 
No, I never did that.   But as for living in a place where the weather changes ALL the time?  Yes, "old" England is just the same!


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you don't like the weather in Montana, just wait 2 or 3 months...in some cases 6 months.


 
If you live in England and are waiting for good weather that lasts more than half a day...  wait several years. And then wait some more!


----------



## Addie

I can recall having a blizzard on May 1st. Then the temp soared during the day and it was all gone by 5 p.m.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> I can recall having a blizzard on May 1st. Then the temp soared during the day and it was all gone by 5 p.m.


 
Slightly different, but a few years ago myself and a friend planned to go to Bournemouth (a seaside town on the south coast) for the day.   On the morning in question (this was in late May), it was cloudy and fairly chilly.   Worse, the forecast was for torrential rain in the south.  My friend called and it had already started raining heavily - she wondered if we should cancel our day out.   I said "no, let's go for it" and we got on the train and headed to Bournemouth in lashing rain.   By the time we got there - the clouds had parted and the sun was out. (It got to 80C that day!)  We had the best fun ever - went on a speed boat, ate ice-creams, played air-hockey, and sat on the balcony of a bar overlooking the coast.  On the way home on the train, we bumped into two of my brothers and their friends on their way back from a day out in Winchester.   It was a fabulous day!      And I am very glad I didn't take any notice of the weather forecast!


----------



## KatyCooks

KatyCooks said:


> Slightly different, but a few years ago myself and a friend planned to go to Bournemouth (a seaside town on the south coast) for the day. On the morning in question (this was in late May), it was cloudy and fairly chilly. Worse, the forecast was for torrential rain in the south. My friend called and it had already started raining heavily - she wondered if we should cancel our day out. I said "no, let's go for it" and we got on the train and headed to Bournemouth in lashing rain. By the time we got there - the clouds had parted and the sun was out. (It got to 80C that day!) We had the best fun ever - went on a speed boat, ate ice-creams, played air-hockey, and sat on the balcony of a bar overlooking the coast. On the way home on the train, we bumped into two of my brothers and their friends on their way back from a day out in Winchester. It was a fabulous day!  And I am very glad I didn't take any notice of the weather forecast!


 
It did not of course get to 80C....   it got to 80F.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Slightly different, but a few years ago myself and a friend planned to go to Bournemouth (a seaside town on the south coast) for the day.   On the morning in question (this was in late May), it was cloudy and fairly chilly.   Worse, the forecast was for torrential rain in the south.  My friend called and it had already started raining heavily - she wondered if we should cancel our day out.   I said "no, let's go for it" and we got on the train and headed to Bournemouth in lashing rain.   By the time we got there - the clouds had parted and the sun was out. (It got to* 80C* that day!)  We had the best fun ever - went on a speed boat, ate ice-creams, played air-hockey, and sat on the balcony of a bar overlooking the coast.  On the way home on the train, we bumped into two of my brothers and their friends on their way back from a day out in Winchester.   It was a fabulous day!      And I am very glad I didn't take any notice of the weather forecast!


80C was a typo, right? 

I once went home to Copenhagen for a six week vacation (weather similar to GB, but a bit colder and darker in winter). It was summer. It was so rainy/chilly that we went to Spain for a week, twice.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> 80C was a typo, right?
> 
> I once went home to Copenhagen for a six week vacation (weather similar to GB, but a bit colder and darker in winter). It was summer. It was so rainy/chilly that we went to Spain for a week, twice.


 
Yup!  See above!  

Okay, so you know why Brits flee Britain (if they can) and annoy people who live in lovely sunny countries!   

BTW, "... _home_ to Copenhagen..."  ?


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Yup!  See above!
> 
> Okay, so you know why Brits flee Britain (if they can) and annoy people who live in lovely sunny countries!
> 
> BTW, "... _home_ to Copenhagen..."  ?


My mum was Danish, my dad was Swedish and I lived in Copenhagen, Denmark before I came to Canada.

People on the left side of the pond just don't understand the Beatles song, _Here comes the Sun._ They think they do, but they don't. The song was written where the sun came out twice all winter, if you were lucky. 

We may have colder winters in Montreal, but the sun comes out and then it's really fxxking cold. But, we get to see the sun.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> My mum was Danish, my dad was Swedish and I lived in Copenhagen, Denmark before I came to Canada.
> 
> People on the left side of the pond just don't understand the Beatles song, _Here comes the Sun._ They think they do, but they don't. The song was written where the sun came out twice all winter, if you were lucky.
> 
> We may have colder winters in Montreal, but the sun comes out and then it's really fxxking cold. But, we get to see the sun.


 
My parents were both Irish. So I have been to Ireland many times. And you know how I complain about British weather? It's not as bad as Irish weather! 

One of my favourite "weather" songs? Mr Blue Sky by ELO. 

"Hey, there Mr. Blue
We're so pleased to be with you
Look around see what you do
Everybody smiles at you "


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> We may have colder winters in Montreal, but the *sun comes out* and then it's really fxxking cold. But, we get to *see the sun*.


 
Can I just nod in agreement?   The long, dark winters are so depressing.   The short days are even worse.   Get up in the dark, go to work while there is daylight, and go home in the dark.   All the while, shivering and drenched.  

I live in the wrong country!  (I do love my country, but I don't seem very well suited to it.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katy, we live in the bottom of a valley, surrounded on all sides by mountains.  Our winter days are very short, by at least two hours, as it takes time for the sun to come up over the mountains.  I go to work in the dark and come home in the dark.  But, at least it's not Alaska!


----------



## simonbaker

Nice to have a day in the low 80's. The full moon is beautiful tonight!


----------



## Addie

When I lived in Tacoma, WA, we had rain for one solid month. One of the weathermen would give "Rain Checks" just in case we got a day without rain. It didn't have to have sun. Their rainy season runs from Oct. to May. So a month of solid rain is not unusual. Poo was still in a stroller. I would put his yellow slicker and hat on and off we would go. I never let the rain stop me. We walked all over town. In the rain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Bit of a storm...Sadly a lightning strike took out our beautiful redbud tree just outside our bed room.  Split it down the middle and knocked it all down....



Katie, you're free to visit me and my redbud any spring we're here - like next year?  After that, *pfft* I hope to be back by our kids in OH.  Where I will promptly plant another one since I too love redbuds.  Like others said, very happy for you that the lightning struck the tree and not the house.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> When I got up this morning the temp was at 72ºF. It is now 73ºF. the heat wave has finally broken. We managed to set some records with this one.



Um, the heat wave broke near the coast.  60 miles inland?  We hit a high of 86.4 per our little weather station.   Got excited when I saw Saturday night's low was 68.4.  Still not opening the windows until later in the week, when they promise the high will be 78.  But that's more than 24 hours away so IMO only speculation.



Addie said:


> ...One of the nice things about New England, if you don't like the weather, wait a minute or two. It will change. My favorite thing is when it is raining on one side of the street, and right across from where you are standing the sun is shining and the temp is high with humidity...



Not just New England, but in Ohio too.  KatyCooks, we have weird weather all over this big country!  Like Addie had said, get a May snowstorm (and I had picked a May club meeting to bake for since I wouldn't have to worry about snow to drive the 20 miles  ) and by the end of the day the snow is gone - and so, in our case, was a tree crown that we lost).  Heat on overnight, windows open in the morning, and AC on by mid-afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...We may have colder winters in Montreal, but the sun comes out and then it's really fxxking cold. But, we get to see the sun.



Took us a while to get used to that.  Back home south of Cleveland OH we never saw sun from about Halloween until Valentine's day...if we were lucky.  Lake Erie has to freeze over before the colder air coming from Canada doesn't pick up moisture from the open lake and make clouds.  Snow clouds.  THAT is "Lake Effect".  Once it got cold you would put your sunglasses in the glove compartment and forget about them till almost spring.  I forgot most times the first winter we lived in MA and nearly froze my nose off every time I put them on...in an icy-cold car!  Now I carry my shades in my purse year-round.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been bucketing down with rain all day near enough...I have been out driving in it most of the day and have been loving it


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Nice to have a day in the low 80's. The full moon is beautiful tonight!



Sounds lovely SB


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, this one is ten minutes up the highway...

_Jul 22, 2013 12:26:PM_
 											BONNER - Firefighters are battling a wildfire that's broken out near the old Stimson mill in Bonner.
 Details are limited at this time, but a plume of smoke can easily be seen in the area and flames are visible from Interstate 90.
 Our reporter on the scene says that trees on a hillside west of the old mill are burning.
 A helicopter is already making water drops in the area and the  Missoula Rural Fire District is on scene, which is west of Montana  Highway 200, near the Blackfoot River.
 We'll have more on this developing story as information becomes available.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, this one is ten minutes up the highway...
> 
> _Jul 22, 2013 12:26:PM_
> BONNER - Firefighters are battling a wildfire that's broken out near the old Stimson mill in Bonner.
> Details are limited at this time, but a plume of smoke can easily be seen in the area and flames are visible from Interstate 90.
> Our reporter on the scene says that trees on a hillside west of the old mill are burning.
> A helicopter is already making water drops in the area and the  Missoula Rural Fire District is on scene, which is west of Montana  Highway 200, near the Blackfoot River.
> We'll have more on this developing story as information becomes available.


Eek! stay safe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can hear the helicopters...there's lots of up and down mountains before it can reach Missoula and I live in the middle of Missoula.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can hear the helicopters...there's lots of up and down mountains before it can reach Missoula and I live in the middle of Missoula.


I assume you have an emergency bag/kit packed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes, PF!  Keep safe!

Got back from our walk, just in time!  The wind's ablowin', the rain's apourin' and I may have to shut the windows in the 4 seasons room.  Oh, and the sat TV is out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I assume you have an emergency bag/kit packed.



Always...I even have a pick-up and run kit with all our medications and testing supplies in vacuum sealed bags, 10 days worth.  I'm an over preparer.  If the zombie apocalypse comes Shrek and I are set.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, this one is ten minutes up the highway...
> 
> _Jul 22, 2013 12:26:PM_
> BONNER - Firefighters are battling a wildfire that's broken out near the old Stimson mill in Bonner...



  Heck with BEING prepared - all you would see of me is the dust I stirred up while getting out of Dodge.   Be safe.  Any idea if Steve and the Mrs. are running their route through the fire zone?  I hope not!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Heck with BEING prepared - all you would see of me is the dust I stirred up while getting out of Dodge.   Be safe.  Any idea if Steve and the Mrs. are running their route through the fire zone?  I hope not!



Oops, I better let Steve know...they are in Billings for the night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, I just checked, that fire is under control and not progressing.  So highway traffic is running fine.  But, we are under an extremely high fire danger, even a cricket rubbing it's legs together could start a brush fire.  I have the weather radio on, tuned to the DNRC.  Trust me, I'm not flirting with danger.  We go through this every year.  

I'm not a first responder, but I AM a responder...I don't get to "get out of Dodge".  And I don't want to, I'm a nurse for a reason.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And God Bless people like you who DO stick around to help PF.    I'm not a nurse - I'm not even brave.  Hence, you can wave bye to me as I run away from brave people like you.  I'd be one less person you had to worry about.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> And God Bless people like you who DO stick around to help PF.    I'm not a nurse - I'm not even brave.  Hence, you can wave bye to me as I run away from brave people like you.  I'd be one less person you had to worry about.



Absolutely, you I don't have to worry about.  Thanks... now you are making me blush.


----------



## Addie

As the mother of a first responder, there is constant worry. You can't imagine the thoughts that run through my mind when Poo gets called in. On 9/11 since Boston was one of the cities where one of the planes took off from, were we going to be under attack also? He was called in for 24-48 hours. Then when the Marathon bombers struck, again he was already at work, but at his desk. He got called to the ER. 

Would the bomber try to finish the job in one of the ERs? Would it be the one he was working in? Like I said, crazy thoughts. Fortunately Poo knows how my thought process can run amok and calls me as soon as he has ten seconds. All he says is, "I am okay." Then he hangs up. That is all I need to calm my fears.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is cold, been raining a bit and I love it, so love Winter


----------



## CrystalWriter

We've had thunder and lightening over night here in Britain, atleast some parts. So it has nicely cooled the weather down. 

Now if something similar could happen to the news I'll be very grateful. No ok, guess I'll keep my TV switched off for a few days


----------



## KatyCooks

CrystalWriter said:


> We've had thunder and lightening over night here in Britain, atleast some parts. So it has nicely cooled the weather down.


 
No storms or rain at all in my neck of the woods. And today is still warm and sunny (though a tad humid). 




CrystalWriter said:


> Now if something similar could happen to the news I'll be very grateful. No ok, guess I'll keep my TV switched off for a few days


 
Oh, I SO agree with you!


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> And God Bless people like you who DO stick around to help PF.  I'm not a nurse - I'm not even brave. Hence, you can wave bye to me as I run away from brave people like you. I'd be one less person you had to worry about.


 

Absolutely ditto this!


----------



## CWS4322

Stay safe, PF!

I think TL's new a/c unit is on the fritz--weather here is back up to 29C today.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Stay safe, PF!
> 
> I think TL's new a/c unit is on the fritz--weather here is back up to 29C today.


I hope not. I don't know. With the lovely weather we have had for the past few days, we haven't had it on.


----------



## chopper

78 degrees with sunshine and blue skies this morning.  It is the last full day that my niece and her boyfriend are visiting, so we are still on the go.  Today we are going to the county fair.  I still have both grandsons too, so they will be going along. It should be fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

A chilly 5.5c right now, going to be 16c today, sunny and no rain


----------



## Addie

I was sitting here with no lamp on. The sun was shining through so brightly. Then in an instant it was pitch dark in the room and the rain came down with a vengeance. Are the gods angry with me for some unknown reason? But it is warm out and in the 70's.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just as I was set to head out the skies darkened, then about five minutes later they opened up.  Now the sun is shining (no rainbow though, since the rain stopped before one had time to form  ) but there are serious rumbles to the south, the direction the weather is moving in from.  Think I'll stay put a while yet...


----------



## KatyCooks

I was just in my bedroom when I heard the gentle tap of water on the ground - rain I thought!    

But no, it was my downstairs neighbour watering her garden!  

(Over two weeks now with sun, warmth and no rain.   And no, I am still not complaining!)


----------



## Dawgluver

A glorious 78°F, nice and cool, windows open.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> I was just in my bedroom when I heard the gentle tap of water on the ground - rain I thought!
> 
> But no, it was my downstairs neighbour watering her garden!
> 
> (Over two weeks now with sun, warmth and no rain.   And no, I am still not complaining!)



Good to hear Katy, it is nice for you to get some sun and free warmth over there


----------



## simonbaker

It's been nice, in the 70's. So glad it's finally cooled off!


----------



## Kylie1969

Pleased to hear the temps have dropped for you SB 

I know how bad Summer can get in our countries!


----------



## taxlady

I'm startled by our weather. It's only 15C (59F) and feels like 14C. No iced cafe au lait for me today.


----------



## KatyCooks

That's quite "bracing" TL!   

Temps have dropped a little here - 23C / 74f today, but still sunny and dry.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another beautiful day, a sunny 77°F here along the river.


----------



## chopper

Overcast here and 77 degrees.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I'm startled by our weather. It's only 15C (59F) and feels like 14C. No iced cafe au lait for me today.



See what a difference that air conditioning has made?  

Finally cooling off here.  Temps in the lower 80s right now and the air is starting to feel a little drier.  Hoping against hope we can finally open the house up later this evening and can leave the AC off for a few days.  This has been the hottest, wettest, crappiest summer up here since we moved - but not much better back home.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chilly, 5c, heading for 16c and a nice sunny day...be able to hang the washing outside


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> See what a difference that air conditioning has made?
> 
> Finally cooling off here.  Temps in the lower 80s right now and the air is starting to feel a little drier.  Hoping against hope we can finally open the house up later this evening and can leave the AC off for a few days.  This has been the hottest, wettest, crappiest summer up here since we moved - but not much better back home.



Got the power bill today...almost double from last month and triple from last year.


----------



## taxlady

It's 12C (54F)! I've had to shut the patio door and the kitchen window.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're down to 59°F, I put on a flannel shirt and a blanket on the bed.  Windows still open.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You guys are silly, it's supposed to get down to 55F tonight and I'm going to open the window wider.  Tired of sweating in my sleep.  No extra blankets or anything.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hey!  You have 2 cats that double as blankets.  I have 1 sheet stealing beagle.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here near the wide open window. I had to get my shawl out. There is a cold breeze blowing in. I refuse to shut the window.


----------



## taxlady

I left the kitchen window open a bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hey!  You have 2 cats that double as blankets.  I have 1 sheet stealing beagle.



Only if the fans aren't on...

Good Night, Good Night...I'm up too late as it is.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You guys are silly, it's supposed to get down to 55F tonight and I'm going to open the window wider.  Tired of sweating in my sleep.  No extra blankets or anything.






Dawgluver said:


> Hey!  You have 2 cats that double as blankets.  I have 1 sheet stealing beagle.




It's 60 degrees, the upstairs windows are wide open, the fan is in the front hallway window, pulling the cool air in from the wooded backyard and blowing it out the front...and I'm freezing.  And loving every goosebump!  From the forecast I have only two days of this before it gets warm and muggy again.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is pretty chilly tonight, lovely sleeping weather


----------



## KatyCooks

And it's back to "normal" for me.   19C/66f and a thick blanket of grey cloud.  It rained last night and at the moment humidity is at 94% - expected to drop to around 55% later this afternoon. 

Ah well, the lovely sun was never going to last forever.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's 60 degrees, the upstairs windows are wide open, the fan is in the front hallway window, pulling the cool air in from the wooded backyard and blowing it out the front...and I'm freezing. And loving every goosebump! From the forecast I have only two days of this before it gets warm and muggy again.


 
I have my window wide open and the wind is blowing right in. I get cold easily, so I had to go for my shawl. I refuse to lower the window. I will enjoy this as long as I can.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> And it's back to "normal" for me. 19C/66f and a thick blanket of grey cloud. It rained last night and at the moment humidity is at 94% - expected to drop to around 55% later this afternoon.
> 
> Ah well, the lovely sun was never going to last forever.


 
And to think I always wanted to visit Good Ole Merry England. What was I thinking. Maybe it was all those sunny days I see in the sitcoms you folks send over to us.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> And to think I always wanted to visit Good Ole Merry England. What was I thinking. Maybe it was all those sunny days I see in the sitcoms you folks send over to us.


 
I'm not sure England has ever been all that "merry" Addie!   It certainly hasn't been sunny!  (This spell of a fortnight of good weather is the first we've  had for something like 7 years!)   Mostly, we are lucky if we get a whole day of sunshine and warmth.   

Yikes - this all sounds like I don't love my country!  I do!!  (I just don't love the weather!)  But Britain is a great place to visit - specially if you love historic buildings - we have tons of castles and stately homes.    (Just bring a brolly and a jumper...  and maybe some thermal underwear...)


----------



## chopper

Sunny and 72 degrees this morning.  We ended up having quite the downpour yesterday afternoon with a little tiny hail mixed in.  So far today looks sunny.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's chilly today!  71ºF and overcast. It's supposed to rain today, too.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I'm not sure England has ever been all that "merry" Addie!  It certainly hasn't been sunny! (This spell of a fortnight of good weather is the first we've had for something like 7 years!) Mostly, we are lucky if we get a whole day of sunshine and warmth.
> 
> Yikes - this all sounds like I don't love my country! I do!! (I just don't love the weather!) But Britain is a great place to visit - specially if you love historic buildings - we have tons of castles and stately homes.  (Just bring a brolly and a jumper... and maybe some thermal underwear...)


 
My first husband was born in Cockermouth, Cumberland County. When my youngest daughter was ten, her father took her to England and she got to see all the tourist sites of London, then he took her to Cockermouth to show her where he grew up. I would have loved to have the other kids see it also. He said that it rained the whole month they were there. She never noticed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

85 yesterday (technically 87.5), 58 today.  Hmm, seems about right.  At the moment it's an Aussie kind of day - raining down in buckets!  Also have rumbles of thunder - do you guys get thunder Kylie?

You think if it's going to be cooler it could at least be dry so I could do some gardening, but no.  By the time the rainy weather ends we're back to mid-80s and humid.  Can't catch a break this year...unless you want to talk about my toe...


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> My first husband was born in Cockermouth, Cumberland County. When my youngest daughter was ten, her father took her to England and she got to see all the tourist sites of London, then he took her to Cockermouth to show her where he grew up. I would have loved to have the other kids see it also. He said that it rained the whole month they were there. She never noticed.


 
Ah, that is way up north!  I haven't been to Cockermouth - the nearest I got was when I spent a long weekend in the Lake District (which is a little way south but still in Cumbria).    Rain for a whole month sounds about right!  

That said, after my post earlier saying about the thick clouds - the sun came out at lunchtime and it has been back to blue skies and 25C/77f since then.


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Can't catch a break this year...unless you want to talk about my toe...


 
You broke your toe?   Okay, fess up CG - were you kicking something/someone at the time??


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katy, it's an old vent from June.  Probably from before you were here?  Otherwise you would have see my too-many posts complaining about it.   Starts on page 177 of the "Venting" thread (yes, I looked it up for you  ) and pretty much weaves in and out for a few days.  Reader's Digest version, in case you don't want to read it all, is I ran into a piece  of furniture, hurt my toe - could be broken, could be sprained.  Still bothers me a little but I can walk and all so I'm still .


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Katy, it's an old vent from June. Probably from before you were here? Otherwise you would have see my too-many posts complaining about it.  Starts on page 177 of the "Venting" thread (yes, I looked it up for you  ) and pretty much weaves in and out for a few days. Reader's Digest version, in case you don't want to read it all, is I ran into a piece of furniture, hurt my toe - could be broken, could be sprained. Still bothers me a little but I can walk and all so I'm still .


 
Yep, June is before my time.   I know it seems like I've been here tormenting everyone for years, but it's actually only been about 2 weeks would you believe?? 

I am going to go and read your toe saga now (as you were so sweet as to send me a link!)


----------



## Kylie1969

It is chilly again this morning...going for a very sunny 18c today, perfect Winters day


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> It is chilly again this morning...going for a very sunny 18c today, perfect Winters day


 
18C in winter?   So unfair!


----------



## Dawgluver

A gorgeous 81°F.  Floated around the pool on my floaty thing reading my Kindle in it's waterproof case, and the rugrats were only there briefly, then they left.  These were the polite rugrats, not the obnoxious imported ones who get keys from friends and who don't live here.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> 85 yesterday (technically 87.5), 58 today. Hmm, seems about right. At the moment it's an Aussie kind of day - raining down in buckets! Also have rumbles of thunder - do you guys get thunder Kylie?
> 
> You think if it's going to be cooler it could at least be dry so I could do some gardening, but no. By the time the rainy weather ends we're back to mid-80s and humid. Can't catch a break this year...unless you want to talk about my toe...


 
I had to go to Winthrop this morning. Now the place where I go is just a short block from the ocean. It was high tide and the waves, driven by were wind, were whipping against the sea wall. I always go to the store to get a hot coffee when I am there and to have a cigarette outside. I know it is always cooler there than here. So I wore a sweater. I should have worn a coat. It was so windy and cold. More like Fall than Summer. I had  one fast cigarette. Couldn't wait to get back inside. 

BTW, we have only had a couple of sprinkles. I could say "Ha, Ha" but I won't. It will come back to bite me.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> A gorgeous 81°F.  Floated around the pool on my floaty thing reading my Kindle in it's waterproof case, and the rugrats were only there briefly, then they left.  These were the polite rugrats, not the obnoxious imported ones who get keys from friends and who don't live here.


Yay for polite rugrats.

It's currently 21C and that's what it feels like. The high today was 22C (72F). It was a gorgeous, sunny, comfortable day. Didn't need the A/C.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yay for polite rugrats.
> 
> It's currently 21C and that's what it feels like. The high today was 22C (72F). It was a gorgeous, sunny, comfortable day. Didn't need the A/C.



One of these days, you'll probably get to test your A/C, Taxy!


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> 18C in winter?   So unfair!





It is so sunny out there...need to stand in the sun though to keep warm


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> 18C in winter?   So unfair!




There's Katy!!!


 Hi Katy!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Close fire, have been helping livestock owners evacuate their animals to the fairgrounds.  So it's hot smokey, sweaty and I smell like livestock.  Shower and to bed.


----------



## kadesma

muggy,hot 96 horrid to have to pic the nectarines from two broken limbs thanks to people who asked if they might have  several nectarines then took so many they broke the two limbs. next time someone asks it's going to be a big fat NO from here.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

It's raining!  A lovely 66°F.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ... These were the polite rugrats, not the obnoxious imported ones who get keys from friends and who don't live here.



Just like food, the locally sourced stuff is so much better than the trucked-in stuff.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Close fire, have been helping livestock owners evacuate their animals to the fairgrounds.  So it's hot smokey, sweaty and I smell like livestock.  Shower and to bed.



I'm guessing your "smell like livestock" comment refers to steak on the hoof rather than steak from the grill.   Although the smell of steak from the grill might have excited Shrek.


----------



## Kylie1969

You have your avatar up now Katy


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Close fire, have been helping livestock owners evacuate their animals to the fairgrounds. So it's hot smokey, sweaty and I smell like livestock. Shower and to bed.


 
Did Shrek help? That is one of the good things about country living. Neighbors (and strangers) helping neighbors.


----------



## Addie

Early in the morning and I am sitting at the computer. The window wide open and the cold wind blowing in. I will not shut the window. I will not shut the window. As soon as I stop shivering enough I am getting up to close the window some. I have a sweater on along with a fleece blanket wrapped around me. I need to put the oven on and get back in bed where I am snuggly warm. 

But I have to start working on my grocery list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm guessing your "smell like livestock" comment refers to steak on the hoof rather than steak from the grill.   Although the smell of steak from the grill might have excited Shrek.



Horse, cow and chicken...yes, on the hoof.  We saved all the livestock in the fire's path.  I'm headed back to work for a half day, at least, we'll see what today brings.  Shrek said I smelled good...but he was half asleep and I'd already had a shower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Did Shrek help? That is one of the good things about country living. Neighbors (and strangers) helping neighbors.



Nope, he can't help, his health is too bad.  The smoke alone would have put him in the hospital.  He had my hiking clothes and equipment all set out and ready.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's Katy!!!
> 
> 
> Hi Katy!!!


 
Hello PF!!  And thanks for your help!     <<  definitely deserves flowers!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Horse, cow and chicken...yes, on the hoof.  We saved all the livestock in the fire's path.  I'm headed back to work for a half day, at least, we'll see what today brings.  Shrek said I smelled good...but he was half asleep and I'd already had a shower.



Good stuff, PF, so glad to hear!  When my dad was volunteer fire chief, he'd get home after a fire, and Baby Bro would tell him he smelled like bacon.  Did you smell like bacon?


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Good stuff, PF, so glad to hear! When my dad was volunteer fire chief, he'd get home after a fire, and Baby Bro would tell him he smelled like bacon. *Did you smell like bacon?*[/QUOTE]
> 
> I think that's quite a rude question DL!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hey, they now have bacon-scented cologne!  Who wouldn't want to smell like bacon?


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Hey, they now have bacon-scented cologne! Who wouldn't want to smell like bacon?


 
Actually I bet your average pig would much prefer not to smell like bacon!!


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Actually I bet your average pig would much prefer not to smell like bacon!!



You'd have to ask one.  Bet they would!

We had a brief thundershower.  Now the sun's out, and it's a gorgeous 75°F here along the river.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> You'd have to ask one. Bet they would!
> 
> We had a brief thundershower. Now the sun's out, and it's a gorgeous 75°F here along the river.


 

Quite frankly DL, I have just one thing to say to you!   

Oh yeah, this is the weather thread:  

Okay today was a mixture of cloud and sunshine.  Temps around 23C/73f


----------



## Kylie1969

It is currently 11c, going for 18c again today...another lovely sunny day, perfect as I will be out gardening


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Early in the morning and I am sitting at the computer. The window wide open and the cold wind blowing in. I will not shut the window. I will not shut the window. As soon as I stop shivering enough I am getting up to close the window some. I have a sweater on along with a fleece blanket wrapped around me. I need to put the oven on and get back in bed where I am snuggly warm.
> 
> But I have to start working on my grocery list.



Is it starting to cool down already where you are Ads?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Good stuff, PF, so glad to hear!  When my dad was volunteer fire chief, he'd get home after a fire, and Baby Bro would tell him he smelled like bacon.  Did you smell like bacon?



Nope, I didn't get that close to the fire and somebody else was wrangling pigs.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is really cold here today....meant to be 18c, but it isn't and it has gone all overcast, so we have just put the heating on


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> Quite frankly DL, I have just one thing to say to you!
> 
> Oh yeah, this is the weather thread:
> 
> Okay today was a mixture of cloud and sunshine.  Temps around 23C/73f



Sounds like it has been perfect weather for you Katy


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Is it starting to cool down already where you are Ads?


 
I finally had to give in and lower the window. It was getting just too cold here. I had to buddle up. But we will be getting warmer weather again this weekend. Today it was rain all day. Spike came over with Teddy, and the poor thing was soaking wet. I brought him up on my bed and put him under the blanket. Now I have to change the wet sheets.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, I didn't get that close to the fire and somebody else was wrangling pigs.


 
Wrangling is a good word for pigs. We had two of them on the farm and they just loved to escape. Getting them back into their pen became a family event. 

I remember my 4-H kids that had pigs. Nasty critters. And they make lousy mothers. Roll over on their babies. Fortunately our pigs didn't live long enough to have babies. They headed to North Truro in the fall to the butcher shop for slaughter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

90F...smokey, have a couple of evac runs to make.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 90F...smokey, have a couple of evac runs to make.



Oh dear,you've got to be exhausted.  Hope you can get some sleep!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Blue jeans and foot sox and sweaters - oh my!  That was today's weather, feeling a bit autumnal out there.  Welp, it's about to change again.  Back up into the 80s starting tomorrow. *sigh*





PrincessFiona60 said:


> 90F...smokey, have a couple of evac runs to make.


PF, I hope fire season ends early for all you guys out there.  Not likely with the way the year has gone so far, but that doesn't mean I can't still hope!  Keep on keepin' on with taking care of those people, but like Dawg said, you need rest!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Home now...at least I'm not totally stinky tonight.  Mostly helped with moving feed from donation sites to the fairgrounds and a load of donated dog and cat food to the Humane Society, they are caring for all the cats and dogs whose owners have been evacuated.  Got my meds down and off to bed.


----------



## middie

A perfect 65 degrees. Great sleeping weather


----------



## Dawgluver

A brisk, breezy 57°F, not a pool day.


----------



## kadesma

7:45 a.m. and slready warm. I love the warm meather.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

70F...already too hot. Mucking stalls...arrrgh!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 70F...already too hot. Mucking stalls...arrrgh!



Better you than me PF! 

Windows up.  A tiny bit humid, but I can live with it.  With a dewpoint of 57 right now (and, I hope, steady) we should be nice and chilly tonight.


----------



## taxlady

It's a lovely 25C (77F) with humidity at 45%. It's supposed to rain overnight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite mild here this morning...15 degrees...going to be some rain later too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

90F...my volunteer shifts are over for the day.  New fire started up on the Reservation, the Council has it well covered with volunteers.  I'll be waiting to hear what pops up overnight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sun is now shining, and it is warming up a bit


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Exquisite!  Mid-70s, dry air.  Pure perfection!  Drove to the store and back with the 4-65 air conditioning running.  4 windows open (oops, forgot the sunroof, so it's "5"), 65 on the highway, and a bucket hat on my head to prevent blindness.  It can stay like this till Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kylie1969

Fabulously sunny and warm out there....just come back from our walk, couldnt ask for a nicer Winters day


----------



## Kylie1969

Very different from yesterday..it is very cold and rainy now, nice and warm inside though


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Very different from yesterday..it is very cold and rainy now, nice and warm inside though



We had a lot of rain yesterday too!  Today so far is sunny and 71F.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was so humid late last night I closed up and up the AC on so we could sleep more pleasantly.  When I got up this morning it was still muggy so I left the house closed up (we put the daytime temp on the thermostat up to 78) just to keep things dry.  Rumbles of thunder and dark clouds brought no rain but the cooler drier air still showed up.  Everything is open again.  My muscles are getting stronger from all the window up-and-downs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Still 83F...still too hot...where is winter????


----------



## Dawgluver

Come visit.  We got down into the low 50s last night, and it's currently a lovely 75° F.  Record lows for us here along the river.  I'm wearing my flannels.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Come visit.  We got down into the low 50s last night, and it's currently a lovely 75° F.  Record lows for us here along the river.  I'm wearing my flannels.



I wish, I wish...at least it is a little cooler, by 10 degrees, than last week, but I'm so tired of sweating to death. Thanks for the offer...I think we would get into too much trouble if you put us together physically...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish, I wish...at least it is a little cooler, by 10 degrees, than last week, but I'm so tired of sweating to death. Thanks for the offer...I think we would get into too much trouble if you put us together physically...



  Watch out world!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Watch out world!



Kinda like matter and anti-matter together...


----------



## simonbaker

Still, fall like temperatures here.  The high's are in the mid 70's. Quite a cool down from the previous 90's we had been having. It's been looking like rain all day but nothing yet.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is very cool here today, nice and sunny though


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's another 10!  Mid-70s.  Dry.  Perfect.  Good job Mother Nature!


----------



## Kylie1969

Going for 16 degrees today, nice and sunny too


----------



## Dawgluver

It's been rainy, drizzly, and cold out all day, currently 67°F.  Not a pool day, and strange for July!


----------



## chopper

81F here right now.  Looks like it should be a nice evening!


----------



## Kylie1969

Really cold here...heading out soon in it...will be warm in the shops though


----------



## PrincessFiona60

HOT!  Over 90F...today, just now got down to 83F and it's 9:30 pm...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, it weather like that the norm around there this time of year?  Or are you having an unusually hellish summer too?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> PF, it weather like that the norm around there this time of year?  Or are you having an unusually hellish summer too?



The unusually hellish part...they keep saying it's supposed to cool off, but I haven't noticed.  The only time I can ride my bike this summer, without having heat stroke, is if I ride in the dark. I guess I could ride it to work and have Shrek pick me and the bike up...kinda defeats the purpose of saving gas...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The unusually hellish part...they keep saying it's supposed to cool off, but I haven't noticed.  The only time I can ride my bike this summer, without having heat stroke, is if I ride in the dark. I guess I could ride it to work and have Shrek pick me and the bike up...kinda defeats the purpose of saving gas...



...but at least you would be getting your exercise and enjoying a ride on the bike!


----------



## simonbaker

We got a light drizzling of rain this morning, just enough to get the ground wet is all.  It's been in the mid 80's all day here, not much of a breeze makes it feel warmer.


----------



## KatyCooks

It's back to normal in southern Britain. Light cloud. No sun. 

Actually, I should point out, we had a thunderstorm on Monday.  It knocked out my satellite TV intermittently for about 15 minutes.  The storm itself?  About half an hour of rumbling and occasional lightning.  Torrential rain for about 10 minutes.   (And my cat was very upset)

On the whole?   It was about as exciting as storms get here!


----------



## taxlady

Gorgeous today. Warm, but not uncomfortable.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> It's back to normal in southern Britain. Light cloud. No sun.
> 
> Actually, I should point out, we had a thunderstorm on Monday.  It knocked out my satellite TV intermittently for about 15 minutes.  The storm itself?  About half an hour of rumbling and occasional lightning.  Torrential rain for about 10 minutes.   (And my cat was very upset)
> 
> On the whole?   It was about as exciting as storms get here!



I love a good thunderstorm...but not when it interferes with things 

Love a good downpour too...I can imagine your cat not being too happy


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a perfect day here....it was 18 degrees, sunny, warm and blue skies, not bad for Winter


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kinda like matter and anti-matter together...


 
 The two of you are to stay in your own corners. The world is not ready for your plotting and planning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> We had a perfect day here....it was 18 degrees, sunny, warm and blue skies, not bad for Winter



That sounds like delightful weather Kylie, no matter WHAT season.  Seems like you have mild winters.  Does that make your summer wicked hot normally?  Or is it paradise all year long?  *sigh*

************

I'm sittin' in the breeze, chillin' my knees.  What I am getting is the breeze out ahead of the weather front moving in from the west.  Looks like the windows get closed within the hour since the radar shows the rain approaching quickly and a very long train will start up the usual path...right over our town.


----------



## taxlady

It's raining. I think this is heading towards Andy, and Addie, and CG.


----------



## Dawgluver

A sunny, beautiful 82°F.


----------



## Kylie1969

A bit overcast today...looking chilly out there too....showers later


----------



## simonbaker

High of 80 her in SE S.D. Nice cool breeze now temp.'s dropped below 70F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rainy all day, definitely my kind of weather.


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been bucketing down here, love it...very chilly too


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold today...I have the heating on, so lovely in here...and it has been raining on and off


----------



## Addie

We are having fall weather in the morning and it warms up to perfect summer weather by noon with a gentle breeze. No complaints here.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> We are having fall weather in the morning and it warms up to perfect summer weather by noon with a gentle breeze. No complaints here.


That sounds a lot like our weather. Loving it.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That sounds a lot like our weather. Loving it.


 
This kind of weather makes you want to get out in it and stay there for the day. To heck with the housework. It will be there at night. I can do it then.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> We are having fall weather in the morning and it warms up to perfect summer weather by noon with a gentle breeze. No complaints here.



*+1!*  I was all set to go out and garden, then the sniffling/sneezing/nose blowing set in.  I really have to make friends with an OTC allergy med.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cool this morning but not cold...going to be 16 degrees today with some showers


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day, nice cool breeze, blue sky & the sun is shining.


----------



## Kylie1969

Freezing this morning, it is 0.8 degrees brrrrrrrrr


----------



## bethzaring

45*F, heavy rain and hail


----------



## Kylie1969

It has warmed up somewhat...12.4 degrees now


----------



## Kylie1969

Very mild this morning, it is 16c already...heading for 19c


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Humidity is back and will be bringing it's friend Heat along tomorrow.  AC went back on...but I can still hear the neighbors' dogs barking.  Going on over 2 hour now...


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Humidity is back and will be bringing it's friend Heat along tomorrow.  AC went back on...but I can still hear the neighbors' dogs barking.  Going on over 2 hour now...


Thankfully, no dogs barking, but other than that, same here.


----------



## Dawgluver

A blissful 70°F, and dark.  Beagle and I just got back from our walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

86 F and light...will this misery never end???


----------



## simonbaker

Humid, rain off & on all day. Didn't amount to much.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is has come over all overcast and quite chilly


----------



## CharlieD

Nice.


----------



## taxlady

Comfortable, but threatening rain and thunder.


----------



## simonbaker

Another nice day today. Slight breeze with a blue sky & the sun is shining. : )


----------



## Kylie1969

It is all foggy this morning and quite cool...but going to be 18c and sunny


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I could see stars when I looked out a bit ago!  After Friday's frog-stranglers it's nice to know they're predicting rain only one day next week.  Until then, bye-bye humidity!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is quite a nice evening here, not too cold, just right


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to be a lovely sunny day and 19 degrees...perfect!


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast, rainey & cool most of the day. Thundering now.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is lovely, so sunny, nice and warm in the sun..it has been wonderful


----------



## taxlady

Expecting a high today of 24C - mostly sunny with cloudy periods and no excessive humidity. I'm loving it.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's hot and sunny right now, 83°F with a heat index of 89. We're supposed to get scattered thunderstorms this afternoon.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely sunny day again....heading for 16 degrees


----------



## KatyCooks

Still no sign of our predicted heat wave, but it's still not too bad for an English summer.   It was sunny and warm today (about 20C/28f)


----------



## Dawgluver

A cloudy 82°F here along the river.  We went to the pool.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Still no sign of our predicted heat wave, but it's still not too bad for an English summer.   It was sunny and warm today (about 20C/28f)


I think you meant 68F. 28F is below freezing.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I think you meant 68F. 28F is below freezing.


 
I did indeed Taxlady!   That's the second time I have typed the wrong number!  (Numbers are not really my thing - but I think you may have noticed that?)


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> I did indeed Taxlady!   That's the second time I have typed the wrong number!  (Numbers are not really my thing - but I think you may have noticed that?)



You need to ask DC's resident mathematicians, PF and I.  PF and I can combine our toes and fingers.  We're really good.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> You need to ask DC's resident mathematicians. PF and I can combine our toes and fingers. We're really good.


 
 

Right, I must away to my bed!   

Goodnight all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You need to ask DC's resident mathematicians, PF and I.  PF and I can combine our toes and fingers.  We're really good.



Yup, I can count up to 39 if I use Dawg's fingers and toes as well as my own.


----------



## simonbaker

We got 2 1/2 " of rain last night. It made for a humid day today. There was a nice cool breeze but still very humid in SE S.D.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, I can count up to 39 if I use Dawg's fingers and toes as well as my own.



Shoot, I miscounted.  We need to start over.

It's a gorgeous 72°F now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Shoot, I miscounted.  We need to start over.



Again?


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely and sunny


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 14c right now, cooling down as it was a mild one today


----------



## Kylie1969

Bucketing with rain and very dark and overcast, loving it


----------



## Kylie1969

It has come out lovely now, sunny, blue skies but still a but windy


----------



## Dawgluver

Lovely mid 70‘s earlier, now closer to 55° F,  I'm out in the sunroom with a blanket on my lap!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

74 F at 10:15 PM...arrrrgh!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Came out a bit sunnier this afternoon, but after a lot of rain


----------



## Kylie1969

It was so sunny this morning, now it is raining and very dark...looks like there may be some thunderstorms coming


----------



## Kylie1969

Very cold today....going to be raining and windy too


----------



## simonbaker

Cool & overcast all day, seems to alter peoples moods. Some sunshine would be very therapeutic around here!  High in the mid 60's. I like the cooler weather but a little sunshine wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a hint of sun...that is now long gone...very, very cold, raining brrrrrr


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It has been an absolutely delightful week.  During the day it's warm enough for shorts and to have the windows wide open, at night it's good to have a blanket _and_ light bedspread over you.  Another couple days of this, then another shot of really hot days.  From the predicted lows for the nights it's probably going to be nice and dry.  Unlikely we'll have to turn the air on - I hope.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is still cool but the sun is out and it looks lovely out there


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> It has been an absolutely delightful week.  During the day it's warm enough for shorts and to have the windows wide open, at night it's good to have a blanket _and_ light bedspread over you.  Another couple days of this, then another shot of really hot days.  From the predicted lows for the nights it's probably going to be nice and dry.  Unlikely we'll have to turn the air on - I hope.



So pleased to hear you are having nice weather CG


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It has been an absolutely delightful week. During the day it's warm enough for shorts and to have the windows wide open, at night it's good to have a blanket _and_ light bedspread over you. Another couple days of this, then another shot of really hot days. From the predicted lows for the nights it's probably going to be nice and dry. Unlikely we'll have to turn the air on - I hope.


 
I have had my windows wide open and refuse to lower them at night. I just hunker down under some warm fleece blankets and make sure my warm robe is right there to grab should I need to get up in the night. Once I am up for the day, I use my shawl to keep warm until the temp outside starts to climb. 

I too am totally enjoying this summer weather. It is absolutely perfect. We have no wild fires going, only an occasional summer rain during the evening hours, (perfect time for them) and in my neighborhood every day, everyone including a plethora of kids are outside. It leaves you feeling like you are living in a Norman Rockwell painting. Even the residents aren't complaining.


----------



## KatyCooks

It's been grey and drizzling with rain all day in Hampshire.    The promised heat wave never materialised this week.   (I am deeply disappointed with our forecasters!)    However, it isn't cold at least.  About 18C/59f now and 20C/68f during the day.   Tad humid though.


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely gorgeous, 80°F.  It was pool time.  Nights have been in the 50's.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cool day again today, overcast and heading for some rain


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny, cool day with a nice breeze. In the 70's. Perfect day.  Cool breeze coming through the back screen door off the deck, nice sleeping weather.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I too am totally enjoying this summer weather. It is absolutely perfect...



Addie, this is our reward for putting up with that hellish weather earlier this summer.  Unfortunately, I saw the weather forecast for next week and there are quite a few days who's temps start with the number "8"...or "9".   Oh well, I'm going to suck it up and kinda enjoy it, since I'll be out helping Himself with snow removal all too soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is only 12c, and has been raining


----------



## Kylie1969

Very chilly this morning, but lovely and sunny...it looks like it is going to be a fabulous day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You really don't want to know how hot I think it is outside right now.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Very chilly this morning, but lovely and sunny...it looks like it is going to be a fabulous day


 
Kylie, does Australia ever get snow? All you ever report is rain in the winter. I ask because part of your island country is close to Antarctica.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie, does Australia ever get snow? All you ever report is rain in the winter. I ask because part of your island country is close to Antarctica.



We do Ads, but it is usually in NSW and Victoria...up at the ski resorts


----------



## Kylie1969

It is freezing here this morning, 0.1 degrees


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> It is freezing here this morning, 0.1 degrees



Sweetie, I'd feel sorry for you, but, you see, I've felt 0 degrees Fahrenheit. Often. That computes to -17.7778 in celsius. And don't even get me started on below-zero days!   Frozen water pipes...cars won't start... And in the upper plain states they actually have to plug their cars into an engine block heater so the car will start. To those people "freezing" is still shorts weather.

OK, NOW I'm headed to the basement to work.  Honest!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, I know, same as the UK, they get it much colder than here, that is for sure!

We normally dont get it this cold here in Adelaide, so it is freezing to us 

I have noticed a trend though now, so it looks like it will be this cold in Winter from now on...still love Winter though


----------



## Addie

The only thing I like about winter is the beauty of the first snowfall. After that spring can come anytime, in fact immediately.


----------



## Kylie1969

Still very nippy here...it is now 13 degrees, nearly reached the top temp for today


----------



## Addie

Okay Kylie, time to torture you. It is 74ºF. with winds out of the south at 1 mph. The National Weather Bureau is located just a mile or so from where I live at the airport. It is on a peninsular and the temperature there is affected by the winds off the water. So it is much warmer inland. Absolutely perfect weather. And tomorrow is going to be even better. 

Oh Dear! I just remembered payback is a b*tch!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, once you head inland some distance it ain't "perfect" anymore.   I can feel the humidity moving in, got the windows open and the fan pulling air through just to chill the house down.  Might be 66 degrees outside by me, but the humidity is about 80% and rising.  The toilet paper in the bathroom should not feel like it's already been used when it's still on the roll!   Camping memories... 

We'll be closing up and putting the A/C on before we hit the sack and probably won't turn if off until Friday AM.


----------



## Addie

I saw the weather report. It is going to be in the 90's. Oh joy! Maybe some thunderstorms Thursday night. I am right on the ocean. So I get better weather than the interior. Tomorrow I have to make a run to the store on my scooter. It will be early in the morning before the heat is at its peak.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Okay Kylie, time to torture you. It is 74ºF. with winds out of the south at 1 mph. The National Weather Bureau is located just a mile or so from where I live at the airport. It is on a peninsular and the temperature there is affected by the winds off the water. So it is much warmer inland. Absolutely perfect weather. And tomorrow is going to be even better.
> 
> Oh Dear! I just remembered payback is a b*tch!



Ahh yes 23 degrees is a lovely Spring day for us 

It is not torture though Ads for me...as I LOVE Winter...I really do, people may think that is odd, but I do!

It is Summer I cant stand....Spring is lovely, Autumn is wonderful


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 7.6 degrees here now...raining too...loving it


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot and humid, my car thermometer said 90°F.  No rain for quite awhile.


----------



## simonbaker

Miserably hot here today. High of 90 something, not as humid as it was yesterday, just very hot.  Kids back to school this week. Seems every year the kids go back to school temp.'s spike in the 90's. Argh! I am looking forward to Fall.


----------



## Addie

We are back to our normal August weather. Right now at 10 p.m. the temp is 74ºF. No humidity today, but it is on its way back. I have had the AC off for most of the day. I guess I will have to run it more tomorrow. Temps are supposed to go to the 90's. Oh joy! Something to look forward to.


----------



## Kylie1969

Really cold today...all rugged up in here though


----------



## CWS4322

We're having normal August weather, hot and humid--not sure what it was today--31C (with humidex probably 35-38C). Finally, TL can really test out her new AC unit.

Kylie--I lived where cars weren't sold without block heaters. I remember many a winter night getting up at 2:00 a.m. to run out and start the car, even though the cars were plugged in. When it is -40F and the wind is blowing from the north and the windchill makes it feel as if it is -55 / -60F, you would need to run out and start the car to be on the safe side. 0F in the winter would be a thaw! But it is a dry cold (as we liked to tell ourselves). Definitely those January nights were a reason to throw another dog on the bed.


----------



## taxlady

Yeah, around here in winter, it gets surprisingly cold. As to vehicles, if you stop at a diner along the highway on a cold winter day, you will almost always see that the parked diesel trucks have their engines running. Even with block heaters, it takes a long time to get a diesel started when it's really cold.


----------



## simonbaker

The humidity was so thick today it felt like you could cut it with a knife!  Miserably hot! Overcast as the day wore on, looks like rain but nothing yet.


----------



## Kylie1969

Quite chilly and some rain


----------



## Kylie1969

Cool, rainy and dark


----------



## taxlady

We just had a real downpour. It's pleasantly warm 21 C, feels like 29 C.


----------



## Addie

81ºF. with a beautiful breeze. Went to look at the garden plots. The majority of our maintenance workers are of Latino descent. And they have planted most of the plots. And you can tell. Some have tomatilla plants, and every plot has some hot pepper plants. One even has those tiny, tiny red hot peppers. And of course cilantro. The first two years I was here, only a couple of the residents were planting. Then the plots remained empty for the past four years. So it is good to see them being put to use. The garden is in full sun all day. And the plants are growing so fast. Tomatoes are ready for picking. Perfect weather for gardening.


----------



## simonbaker

Better today, not as hot. In the mid 80's. It's cooled off nicely now. There has been a haze in the air. The news says it's due to all of the wild fires out west. Our hearts & prayers go out to everyone out west dealing with those fires.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Better today, not as hot. In the mid 80's. It's cooled off nicely now. There has been a haze in the air. The news says it's due to all of the wild fires out west. Our hearts & prayers go out to everyone out west dealing with those fires.



Glad it was not as hot for you today SB


----------



## Kylie1969

It is 9 degrees right now, pretty cool and some light rain


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It'sSoNice!   Upper 70s, no humidity.  Purrfect!  I was enjoying it, laying on the futon in the sunroom, looking up through the ceiling watching the puffy clouds go drifting by when WHAT?  A colored leaf lands on the roof?  Noooooooooooooooo!  A "nice" summer finally shows up and now I'm afraid it's going to go right into winter.  Waaaa!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It'sSoNice!   Upper 70s, no humidity.  Purrfect!  I was enjoying it, laying on the futon in the sunroom, looking up through the ceiling watching the puffy clouds go drifting by when WHAT?  A colored leaf lands on the roof?  Noooooooooooooooo!  A "nice" summer finally shows up and now I'm afraid it's going to go right into winter.  Waaaa!



 I was think the same thing the other day. I don't think we are going to have Indian Summer come October. Right into winter.


----------



## Kylie1969

A cool morning, but going to fine up and warm up later


----------



## simonbaker

Nice day, low 80's


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> It'sSoNice!   Upper 70s, no humidity.  Purrfect!  I was enjoying it, laying on the futon in the sunroom, looking up through the ceiling watching the puffy clouds go drifting by when WHAT?  A colored leaf lands on the roof?  Noooooooooooooooo!  A "nice" summer finally shows up and now I'm afraid it's going to go right into winter.  Waaaa!



So pleased you are having lovely weather CG 

We are soon heading into our Spring which is the loveliest weather ever...sunny, warm days, blue skies...Spring in Australia really is perfect!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> It'sSoNice!   Upper 70s, no humidity.  Purrfect!  I was enjoying it, laying on the futon in the sunroom, looking up through the ceiling watching the puffy clouds go drifting by when WHAT?  A colored leaf lands on the roof?  Noooooooooooooooo!  A "nice" summer finally shows up and now I'm afraid it's going to go right into winter.  Waaaa!



There's plenty of time for it to warm up again before fall! Our weather cooled off today with a thunderstorm and is very comfortable now. Our weekend is looking nice, too, which is great for the Seawall Arts Festival. Can't wait.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is still very overcast here this morning, very chilly too


----------



## Addie

Perfect! Temp 69ºF. Loving it. Windows wide open.


----------



## chopper

Beautiful evening here, but we sure have had some good rains lately!  Flooding on the burn scars from last year and this year.  Terrible flooding actually.  My flowers are loving the weather and I ate some of my cucumbers tonight.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Beautiful evening here, but we sure have had some good rains lately!  Flooding on the burn scars from last year and this year.  Terrible flooding actually.  My flowers are loving the weather and I ate some of my cucumbers tonight.



Gee chopper, I remember when you needed rain desperately. I saw the pictures on the TV. Horrible.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Gee chopper, I remember when you needed rain desperately. I saw the pictures on the TV. Horrible.



You are right, and we still need it, but the fires just made it so the flooding is so bad.  So sad.  Out where I am we are still grateful for the rain, and can use all we can get.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> So pleased you are having lovely weather CG
> 
> We are soon heading into our Spring which is the loveliest weather ever...sunny, warm days, blue skies...Spring in Australia really is perfect!



It will be Spring soon?   Why, you've barely had something lots of us would consider winter Kylie!   How are summers?  Hot, or pleasantly warm?  If you don't have hot summers I'm going to start thinking of your town/city as the San Diego of the southern hemisphere - I've heard their weather is nearly perfect most of the time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> There's plenty of time for it to warm up again before fall! Our weather cooled off today with a thunderstorm and is very comfortable now. Our weekend is looking nice, too, which is great for the Seawall Arts Festival. Can't wait.



I'm sure we will have warm weather again this year.  I saw the 7-day weather report.  It was the colored leaf before Labor Day that threw me for a loop.   It happens every year, but I'm never expecting that first one.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> It will be Spring soon?   Why, you've barely had something lots of us would consider winter Kylie!   How are summers?  Hot, or pleasantly warm?  If you don't have hot summers I'm going to start thinking of your town/city as the San Diego of the southern hemisphere - I've heard their weather is nearly perfect most of the time.



CG, our Summers are very hot 

I cant stand Summer here, too hot and last for longer than they should!

Spring is perfect, Winter is cold, Autumn is lovely and Summer is stinking hot and suxs


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ah, summers are my least favorite month too.  I hope you at least have air conditioning of some sort.


----------



## Kylie1969

Oh yes, you would have to be mad to live in Australia and not have air conditioning 

We have evaporative ducted air conditioning throughout the whole house and also a big split system in the lounge room that does all the large lounge are and the kitchen...we use that on muggy, humid days as the evaporative only works effectively on the dry hot days, which we normally have

Summer is meant to be only 3 months long...it always seems to go for at least 4.5 months grrrrrrr


----------



## simonbaker

Very hot today in SE S.D. High of 95F, it's cooled off nicely tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Just started raining lightly, about an hour ago.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 72°F now, we haven't had rain for a few weeks.  Supposed to be mid to upper 90s in the upcoming week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It rained hard for about 15 minutes, lots of wind and thunder, that was several hours ago.  Cooled it off nicely outside, 61F right now.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It rained hard for about 15 minutes, lots of wind and thunder, that was several hours ago.  Cooled it off nicely outside, 61F right now.



Did any of  it reach the fires? Even 15 minutes can be a help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Did any of  it reach the fires? Even 15 minutes can be a help.



I just read this: Missoula area storm sparks wildfires | KPAX.com | Missoula, Montana

These fires ares in between me and my selected vacation spot next week...  Go figure.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just read this: Missoula area storm sparks wildfires | KPAX.com | Missoula, Montana
> 
> These fires ares in between me and my selected vacation spot next week...  Go figure.


Bummer


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just read this: Missoula area storm sparks wildfires | KPAX.com | Missoula, Montana
> 
> These fires ares in between me and my selected vacation spot next week...  Go figure.



So much for the rain helping. All it did was to spark more fires from the 100 strikes of lightening.


----------



## Addie

I just looked out the window. the wind is blowing and the willow tree has all its branches now growing sideways. It is overcast. Not a day for taking a nice walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> So much for the rain helping. All it did was to spark more fires from the 100 strikes of lightening.



Oh well...even Paradise had a snake.


----------



## Dawgluver

97°F, with a heat index in the 100's.  Heat advisory, many schools around here got out early today.  The one I was at lost its A/C, so we sweated it out all day, then they fixed it.  More of the same expected for the rest of the week, and still no rain anticipated.

I don't mind heat if I have A/C or a nice cool body of water to hang in.  Unfortunately, one can only take so much clothing off and still maintain some semblance of dignity!  (and avoid being arrested...)


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> 97°F, with a heat index in the 100's.  Heat advisory, many schools around here got out early today.  The one I was at lost its A/C, so we sweated it out all day, then they fixed it.  More of the same expected for the rest of the week, and still no rain anticipated.
> 
> I don't mind heat if I have A/C or a nice cool body of water to hang in.  Unfortunately, one can only *take so much clothing off *and still maintain some semblance of dignity!  (and avoid being arrested...)



Well it sure would have created some interesting conversations around the supper tables in town.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Well it sure would have created some interesting conversations around the supper tables in town.



  I've always said that I can put more clothes ON in the winter....


----------



## Mad Cook

texasgirl said:


> Our temp right now is 89, heat index of 94.
> Sunny, but humid.
> Tornado watches out in West Texas that stretches up through Oklahoma and into Kansas. Pretty much tornado alley. Hope they don't move this way, if they do, I'll get some more storm pics


Warm and sunny today but there was a horrendous (well, by our standards) storm overnight on Friday. I got up on Saturday morning to find the kitchen ceiling on the floor in a pool of water! This weekend was a bank holiday weekend (ie UK national holiday - don't ask!) so most of Saturday was spent on the telephone trying to get someone to come and do a temporary repair and quote for the repairs. It's still school holidays here so most of the roofing contractors in the telephone directory were away on holiday. I eventually found someone who told me his wife had insisted he came. He helped me clear up the mess as well, bless his little cotton socks!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> 97°F, with a heat index in the 100's.  Heat advisory, many schools around here got out early today.  The one I was at lost its A/C, so we sweated it out all day, then they fixed it.  More of the same expected for the rest of the week, and still no rain anticipated.
> 
> I don't mind heat if I have A/C or a nice cool body of water to hang in.  Unfortunately, one can only take so much clothing off and still maintain some semblance of dignity!  (and avoid being arrested...)


Same temp.'s here today, miserably hot & humid. Schools let out early, the ones w no air conditioning. Hoping it will cool off tonight. Nothing yet.


----------



## CharlieD

Awful heat and humidity, some schools are even telling parents not to send the kids because they no air conditioning.


----------



## Addie

Downright chilly. 63°F. I had to put a sweater on when I went out this morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Meanwhile Addie, 60 miles away the low of the night wasn't even that cool!  We recorded 65.8 overnight.  Hit a high of 87, now we're down to a balmy 83.5.  Yup, got the AC on...and I'm still crabby.


----------



## Dawgluver

Same old same old, still hotter than Hades, 96° F in the shade, and still no rain in sight.


----------



## CharlieD

Not as hot, but still pretty humid.


----------



## simonbaker

It feels like an attic outside, very hot & humid. It has not even cooled down at night! Area schools letting out early & after school activities are being canceled. Kids & the elderly are  getting sick from the heat.


----------



## Addie

We haven't climbed out of the 60's. Sweater wearing days. I still have my windows wide open. I bundle up rather than close them. To do that is to admit that summer is over. I didn't even spend one day down on the patio this year. Most of the days were too hot. Now it is too cool. I just can't seem to win this year. 

Our worry here is the Eastern Equine Encephalitis. Even though it is cool, a lot of the towns are spraying at night. Those towns have suspended all night time activities for the kids and some adult ones like a concert in the evening.


----------



## CatPat

The temperature was not very hot here today. I do not like the hot weather and the bugs that bite me. I have the tiny vegetable garden here and a bee stung me last week as I was attending the garden. 

Addie, is the Eastern Equine Encephalitis the type of the horse disease of the brain? Are they spraying the pesticides? Please be careful of the sprays. Can you wear the protection of the mask if you must go outside during the night?
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Catina said:


> The temperature was not very hot here today. I do not like the hot weather and the bugs that bite me. I have the tiny vegetable garden here and a bee stung me last week as I was attending the garden.
> 
> Addie, is the Eastern Equine Encephalitis the type of the horse disease of the brain? Are they spraying the pesticides? Please be careful of the sprays. Can you wear the protection of the mask if you must go outside during the night?
> ~Cat



Yes it is. It is carried by the mosquito. Towns that have stagnant ponds are the towns that have the problem. Starting in late spring, our State Public Health Department start catching mosquitos and testing them. When they find a large amount of the critters carrying the disease, then the town will most likely be spraying. I live in the city, and none have been found here. Most folks stay inside at night in the affected towns as they know that is when the mosquitos are at their worst and come out to play. 

The next time you should get stung by a bee or hornet, make a paste of MSG, (meat tenderizer) and apply to the sting. It will stop the pain and make it easier to get the stinger out. Accent and Adolph's are well known brands and should be on your store shelf.


----------



## simonbaker

It was a nice 75F on my way to work at 7 am today, but the high reached 95F again today, to warm for comfort.  Hoping it cools down for Labor day weekend this weekend!


----------



## Dawgluver

HOT.  And dark.  Took Beagle for a walk when it got down to 85°F, I was still sweating my rear off.  No rain in sight.


----------



## Addie

Does it help any of you if you know that we have been in the 60's for the past few days? I hope that news helps and makes you feel cooler. I know I am feeling the chill. I have had my shawl on all day.


----------



## CharlieD

Looks like we might get some of those 60's this coming up Sunday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Settled into the sunroom to cruise DC with a few crackers and a glass of wine.  Hmm, thunder to the south of me, a bit of light flashing to the north.  Looked at a radar map online and !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  See that white vertical line in the bottom-right of the image?  It's running down a patch of green with a whole LOT of reds and oranges to the left.  Um, we live in that white line....

Gonna get nailed!  And just yesterday Himself was complaining how the storms split as they got near our town, then headed north and south.  Making up for it now...


----------



## simonbaker

I am in SW Mn. for a long weekend. It's been much cooler today, in the mid 70's. It has cooled down tonight in the low 60's, had to wear a coat out tonight as the wind made it feel much cooler.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today is the first day that has really felt like fall!

Cold, crisp and sunny!

The local apple orchards are starting to press cider!

The only thing missing is a warm cinnamon doughnut or two!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm going to visit Aunt Bea.  Weather man said it would be 84° F here today,  it got to 92°.  Whew.  

The cicadas are singing now, sounds amazing.


----------



## tinlizzie

Oh, Bea.  That makes an Ohio girl exiled in the tropics reach for a kleenex.


----------



## simonbaker

Mid 80's & humid. High 90's predicted tomorrow through the weekend. Looking forward to some cooler temp.'s!!


----------



## Addie

Right now it is a chilly 70ºF. Every so often a breeze blows and it comes right in the window at me. I refuse to close the window. It is too early. Sitting here at the computer, I am right in line with the open window. I like to keep it open since I smoke. I have my sweater on. I went outside earlier for a while and put it on. I hate being on blood thinners. It makes me more sensitive to the cold around me. I am going to get out my other blanket in case I have to hunker down for the night. I sleep so soundly when the air is cooler. As long as I am not shivering.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another 92°F.  Over a month without rain, would have been nice if we could have stockpiled some of what we got this spring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blessed coolness...80°F, nice breezes.  The lake had thunderstorms and rain, wonderful.


----------



## middie

Perfect. 71 degrees blue skies white puffy clouds. Humidity level down.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

middie said:


> Perfect. 71 degrees blue skies white puffy clouds. Humidity level down.


AND the Indians are winning!  Perfect night.  I might be in MA but my laptop can put me in Cleveland to hear the baseball game. 




Addie said:


> Right now it is a chilly 70ºF....


I can't get over the moderating effect of the ocean temperature.  Then again, it's pretty much the same if you live close to Lake Erie or if you're 20 miles out like we were.  Anyway, when I was driving home from the grocery stores around 7:30 or so the thermometer in my car was reading 56.  We went below 50 last night and I'm sure we'll do the same tonight.  Both kitty and I are eyeing that fireplace..


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> AND the Indians are winning!  Perfect night.  I might be in MA but my laptop can put me in Cleveland to hear the baseball game.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get over the moderating effect of the ocean temperature.  Then again, it's pretty much the same if you live close to Lake Erie or if you're 20 miles out like we were.  Anyway, when I was driving home from the grocery stores around 7:30 or so the thermometer in my car was reading 56.  We went below 50 last night and I'm sure we'll do the same tonight.  Both kitty and I are eyeing that fireplace..



I live only a block from Logan and the waterfront. At Constitution Beach, at low tide you can walk over to the takeoff runway. Not advised. Cameras everywhere. But being so close to the water, it makes a big difference in  our temperature and yours. Even when the wind is westerly. When it is from the east, the temperature really drops. Right in from the Atlantic. And I love it when everyone else's temps are in the 90's. Just not too crazy with it in the winter and I have to go out on my scooter. I don't have a windshield. Riding into the wind and the temp is in the 20's is no fun.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I live only a block from Logan and the waterfront. At Constitution Beach, at low tide you can walk over to the takeoff runway. Not advised. Cameras everywhere. But being so close to the water, it makes a big difference in  our temperature and yours. Even when the wind is westerly. When it is from the east, the temperature really drops. Right in from the Atlantic. And I love it when everyone else's temps are in the 90's. Just not too crazy with it in the winter and I have to go out on my scooter. I don't have a windshield. Riding into the wind and the temp is in the 20's is no fun.


You need a pair of these:


----------



## middie

Cooking Goddess I missed the game today 
I'm waiting for Sunday


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> AND the Indians are winning!  Perfect night.  I might be in MA but my laptop can put me in Cleveland to hear the baseball game.



I watched the Boston and Detroit game the other night...it was the only thing on the tv in the casino...


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> You need a pair of these:



I wear glasses. The problem is the cold going right through me. I have a heavy reversible faux fur coat that is very warm. But I would need is a couple of heavy duty pair of pants. By the time I run my errands and get back home, my legs are ready to break off from the cold. I am seriously considering purchasing some underwear that cover the thighs for the winter. That is the part that gets the coldest. Also, I have a skin graft on the lower part of my right leg. I CAN'T stand anything to touch it. So I never wear socks. Even in the coldest weather or climbing through snow banks. It is a psychological thing, I know. But that is just the way it is.


----------



## Claire

Too bizarre to be true.  A week ago, today, I had a pretty bad case of heat exhaustion.  I've had it before, but only when I was either working outside in the heat/humidity, or taking long walks in it.  So I just did not recognize it for what it is (when I know what's happening, I know how to head it off) and I got more sick than I needed to be.  Two days later it was so cold one morning that our heat came on.  Then we had a beautiful week in between, but it is supposed to start being hot again tomorrow.  The weather this summer has been just flat-out weird.  Mostly, to be honest, for the good.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I watched the Boston and Detroit game the other night...it was the only thing on the tv in the casino...



That game was a  joke. I can't help but wonder if the Tigers crept away in the middle of the night to go hide.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> That game was a  joke. I can't help but wonder if the Tigers crept away in the middle of the night to go hide.


They certainly didn't look happy...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

middie said:


> Cooking Goddess I missed the game today
> I'm waiting for Sunday



Ooo, sounds like you might be going to the game?  The Dice-K, Danny Salazar matchup!  Enjoy watching Salazar, he sounds like a great pitcher from just listening to games.  And if you're going - like my Mom would always tell me when I went to a game without her:  Bring home a winner!


----------



## simonbaker

A miserably hot 95 yesterday. It's 4 am now, hoping for a cooler day!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

14C (57F) and rain right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  By Tuesday they are calling for 31C (88F) with a humidex of 40C (104F)


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> 14C (57F) and rain right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Tuesday they are calling for 31C (88F) with a humidex of 40C (104F)


Yikes! I just checked and we're expecting similar: 29C with humidex of 38C.

Right now it's 21C (72F) and feels like 24C (75F) and sunny. That's the expected high for today.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Yikes! I just checked and we're expecting similar: 29C with humidex of 38C.
> 
> Right now it's 21C (72F) and feels like 24C (75F) and sunny. That's the expected high for today.



What you are getting today, we had yesterday. What a mishmash of weather lately.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> What you are getting today, we had yesterday. What a mishmash of weather lately.


It's normal for us to get your weather a day or two after you're done with it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sweatpants weather by us - mid-60s and dropping.  I live in those things around the house when it's cooler.  The seriously disconcerting thing is they fit tighter in my waist than I remember them being last year.    I made need to take a break from DC - it inspires me to cook more.


----------



## middie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ooo, sounds like you might be going to the game?  The Dice-K, Danny Salazar matchup!  Enjoy watching Salazar, he sounds like a great pitcher from just listening to games.  And if you're going - like my Mom would always tell me when I went to a game without her:  Bring home a winner!



Nope I'll be watching it on t.v


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & humid most of the day. It's been trying to rain but nothing yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rain, rain, rain...we are expecting snow in the high country tonight, it will be 48°F on the valley floor tonight.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rain, rain, rain...we are expecting snow in the high country tonight, it will be 48°F on the valley floor tonight.


Yeah!!    Please send some east to us please!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Yeah!!    Please send some east to us please!!



All the clouds are headed that way, unfortunately, they still have all of Montana to go.


----------



## Addie

We are having chilly mornings. I am waiting for Indian  Summer. The leaves are at their peak then. Our tree out front will be in full color and the temps are perfect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 53°F and raining, temperature is supposed to go down to 50° with lots more rain.  No mention of thunderstorms, thank goodness, we don't need anymore lightning strike fires.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 88F here today, it's been so nice until today, so hot & very humid, cooler temp.'s on the way I'm told. It's 9 pm & still very humid.


----------



## CatPat

The weather is beginning to be cooler here now! I love this! DA and I had the windows all open today.

Your fiend,
~Cat


----------



## simonbaker

Cooler temp.s are here.  Woke up to 52 today, high of 68.  Now, it's 58 with a cool breeze. Love this weather!


----------



## Dawgluver

Schizophrenic.  We went from A/C to sweatshirt weather, it's currently 52°F and heading downward.  Windows open.


----------



## pacanis

Wow, it is pouring and blowing like the dickens here. I haven't seen this in a while.
I just saw some guy walking up the road leading a parade of animals two by two. Should I be worried?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

63°F, light rain and 95% humidity.
I hate this weather....everything feels sticky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Wow, it is pouring and blowing like the dickens here. I haven't seen this in a while.
> I just saw some guy walking up the road leading a parade of animals two by two. Should I be worried?



You need to make sure he doesn't have mosquitos with him...


----------



## middie

A pleasant 65 sunny though it's starting to get dark. Yesterday was pretty cold. A high of 55. Hated it.


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice, walkable 69°F right now.  It got to mid 70's earlier, lovely day!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> A nice, walkable 69°F right now.  It got to mid 70's earlier, lovely day!



We had exactly the same weather here today, it's a beautiful 69 here now  w a cool breeze.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

51°F, drizzly and rainy alllllll day...I'm in heaven!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Had a nice rain today with some thunder.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got lots of sporadic rain today too.  Now it's kinda warm and humid.


----------



## KatyCooks

Windy and sunny this morning.   Cloudy but not windy this afternoon.  Temps in the mid 60s all day.  Amazingly, no rain!


----------



## Hoot

Nice today....keepin' an eye on that storm in the Gulf.


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> Windy and sunny this morning. Cloudy but not windy this afternoon. Temps in the mid 60s all day. Amazingly, no rain!


No rain on Hampshire as it was visiting me in Derbyshire for the day along with windy and cold-ish. Horse came in absolutely covered in mud. Why do they seem to love to roll in it when it's really soggy and gloopy? 

Haven't been out yet today but it looks sunny with a light breeze.


----------



## KatyCooks

Mad Cook said:


> No rain on Hampshire as it was visiting me in Derbyshire for the day along with windy and cold-ish. Horse came in absolutely covered in mud. Why do they seem to love to roll in it when it's really soggy and gloopy?
> 
> Haven't been out yet today but it looks sunny with a light breeze.


 

My cat loves to get soaking wet and then come in for a rub dry (and as often as not will go straight back out to get soggy again).  

I'm sure the rain will be back down here soon enough - though it's hazy sunshine at the moment...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's just now starting to get light out, even though the sun hasn't popped over the mountains to the east...a little cloudy and 28°F.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's just now starting to get light out, even though the sun hasn't popped over the mountains to the east...a little cloudy and 28°F.


 
Wow, chilly start there!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Wow, chilly start there!



It was dark and 24°F when I went out for my walk, I love this weather.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sticky, humid, mid 60's.

Adirondack leaves are at peak or just a little past peak, our area still has a ways to go.

Fall returns the middle of next week!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a little after 1 p.m. and it's 86 degrees outside. What happened to fall? A couple weeks ago, we had daily temps that barely reached the low 70s. Now I have to move my lettuce seedlings into the shade. Luckily I planted them in a window box  

PF, I saw on the news there's lots of snow out your way. Did you get any?


----------



## Dawgluver

I wondered the same thing, PF.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was dark and 24°F when I went out for my walk, I love this weather.


 It's just clicked - that's below freezing! Mind you, you're very high up aren't you?


----------



## Addie

We are having our Indian Summer right now. This is my favorite time of the year. The leaves are changing and the tree out front will be in full color by midweek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> PF, I saw on the news there's lots of snow out your way. Did you get any?





Dawgluver said:


> I wondered the same thing, PF.



Most of the snow was up higher and east of the Rockies, the warmer weather yesterday left most of the snow on the mountain tops!




Mad Cook said:


> It's just clicked - that's below freezing! Mind you, you're very high up aren't you?



We are 3,209 feet (978 m) in altitude, I grew up at over 7,000 feet in Wyoming.


----------



## simonbaker

Cold temp.'s here, I love it!  High of 52F today, not much for sunshine, overcast all day.    Western S.D. recieved 48" of snow, they can have it! It usually doesn't last long out there. We are about 400 miles east of there. We have some family out that way. They lost power yesterday afternoon, almost everything is closed or postponed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Cold temp.'s here, I love it!  High of 52F today, not much for sunshine, overcast all day. *   Western S.D. recieved 48" of snow, they can have it! It usually doesn't last long out there. *We are about 400 miles east of there. We have some family out that way. They lost power yesterday afternoon, almost everything is closed or postponed.



That's because it gets sucked into Wyoming...


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's because it gets sucked into Wyoming...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> We are having our Indian Summer right now. This is my favorite time of the year. The leaves are changing and the tree out front will be in full color by midweek.


Did you have a frost yet Addie?  You need a frost for it to technically be "Indian Summer".  We haven't dropped into the 30s yet this autumn.  Just touches of color our way, but lots of green  The last few days we've had a very narrow temperature swing - mid-50s at night, may mid-60s for the high of the day.  If the sun would come out it would be perfect.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Did you have a frost yet Addie?  You need a frost for it to technically be "Indian Summer".  We haven't dropped into the 30s yet this autumn.  Just touches of color our way, but lots of green  The last few days we've had a very narrow temperature swing - mid-50s at night, may mid-60s for the high of the day.  If the sun would come out it would be perfect.



Because I live so close to the ocean, we may not get a frost until the end of December. (I live a block from the Atlantic.) And some years none at all. The ocean water is always warmer than the air and when the wind is coming in off the ocean, it is always warmer here than the rest of inner Boston. So we take our Indian Summer when we get it. 

The strange thing is our Boston information comes from the Weather Bureau located out at Logan Airport. If you look at the map, the airport is surrounded by the ocean. So technically, their reports don't apply to Eastie. Even the airport doesn't go by their reports. That is why you see weather socks all over the airport and even on the outskirts of the airport. There is a whole row of them on Saratoga Street on the way to Winthrop. If fact, most of their reports don't even apply to Boston at all. They are never spot on for Boston. Only for the rest of the Commonwealth. If you see pictures of Boston Harbor frozen over, then you know it is a cold winter.


----------



## bakechef

Summer really needs to know that its time has passed!  Yesterday it was 91in October, I'm ready for some cooler weather!


----------



## Dawgluver

Woke up to 42° F, it's currently 50° and clouding up.  Windows are open, so it's about the same temp in the house.


----------



## simonbaker

Cold, overcast & misting off & on all day here in SE S.D. It's in the mid 40's.  Time to get the fall jackets out.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 85°F outside right now. When the inside temp reaches 80, on goes the A/C. I keep seeing the "What are you baking today?" thread and thinking, "Are you kidding?!? Nothing!!!"


----------



## bakechef

We haven't yet turned off the ac, I like a nice constant temperature especially when sleeping


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> It's 85°F outside right now. When the inside temp reaches 80, on goes the A/C. I keep seeing the "What are you baking today?" thread and thinking, *"Are you kidding?!? Nothing!!!"*


But isn't that what A/C is for? 

55 last night, 61 today, and bone-chilling dampness for two days.  Caved in and turned the heat on...and it isn't even November 1st! (Family joke - Himself's cousin, who lived in Burke, VA before moving to Williamsburg a few years ago, absolutely refuses to turn the heat on before Nov. 1st.)  Heat will be off again soon since I just wanted to take the chill out of the house.  Besides, it's supposed to be 75 and very humid tomorrow.  Sure hope we don't need the air!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

47°F...Turns out the migraine I have been fighting back the last several days is actually a raging sinus infection...I'm still going for a walk in the morning.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 47°F...Turns out the migraine I have been fighting back the last several days is actually a raging sinus infection...I'm still going for a walk in the morning.


(((hugs))) I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh....hope you feel better soon, Princess. 

It's finally starting to cool down here and I'm wearing my beloved sweatshirts, at least in the morning.  60 degrees right now.  The multiple weeks of 110-115 during the summer kicked my butt.  lol


----------



## CatPat

It is raining. I could not ride my bike this evening. I am unhappy of this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35°F  Perfect for a walk.  Already feel better after 24 hours of antibiotics.  Still won't know what got me until Wednesday.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> But isn't that what A/C is for?
> 
> 55 last night, 61 today, and bone-chilling dampness for two days.  Caved in and turned the heat on...and it isn't even November 1st! (Family joke - Himself's cousin, who lived in Burke, VA before moving to Williamsburg a few years ago, absolutely refuses to turn the heat on before Nov. 1st.)  Heat will be off again soon since I just wanted to take the chill out of the house.  Besides, it's supposed to be 75 and very humid tomorrow.  Sure hope we don't need the air!



Not for me! This century-old house isn't that tight! 

It's already 78 degrees outside today. We're supposed to get rain this afternoon - remnants of TS Karen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The sun is up now and it's now a whopping 31°F...my walk is looking up.


----------



## CarolPa

Right now it's 55 and rainy.   Not supposed to warm up for a few days, and that's just fine with me!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Very autumnal.  Grey skies with wispy, fast-moving strands of clouds, wind whipping a spray of misty light rain against the sunroom glass - and a promise of heavier storms in about an hour.  Looks like an indoor cooking dinner.  Either that, or I could send Himself out with the chops and his shampoo and soap.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 47°F...Turns out the migraine I have been fighting back the last several days is actually a raging sinus infection...I'm still going for a walk in the morning.


Hope you are feeling better soon!  Those sinus infections are so painful. My sister used to get them a lot. Warm compresses over her face gave her some relief. Take care!


----------



## simonbaker

Perfect weather here today. 71F, nice breeze. If it could only stay like this year round. Cooling off nicely tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Currently 60°F, got up to 72 with nice sunshine.


----------



## taxlady

It was a lovely late summer day this morning when we brought Shreddy to the vet. Cool, but not very. Then we had some serious rain. Man am I glad it waited until we got home.


----------



## CarolPa

Our temp is down to 48 F right now and rainy.  A few days ago it was warm and breezy.


----------



## Zhizara

*Fall Weather Finally*

The weather report for today has temps 70-75° and humidity lowering to 50%!  And, sunny all day!  Finally!!!


----------



## radhuni

Durga puja is starting from tomorrow but satellite picture is showing that  a huge depression is forming on Bay of Bengal and already heavy rain is pouring.


----------



## GotGarlic

radhuni said:


> Durga puja is starting from tomorrow but satellite picture is showing that  a huge depression is forming on Bay of Bengal and already heavy rain is pouring.



Are there a lot of outdoor activities for this festival, radhuni?

It's pouring here, too, and it's supposed to keep raining through the weekend. My fall veggies are looking very happy!


----------



## Addie

In the low 60's here and I can smell the salt air with the breeze coming in off the ocean. I looked out the window and the weeping willow tree across the street is moving so gently in the breeze. The sun is brightly shining and after I have a cup of coffee I am going to go sit outside for a while. I can't go anywhere on my scooter as it is acting up again. It will be fixed Monday.


----------



## KatyCooks

It's windy and the temperature right now is 53F/12C.    Rain looks imminent (though undoubtedly not of monsoon proportions!)


----------



## simonbaker

Very windey here today, it makes it feel much cooler than the 78 degrees that it is.  All of the trees are getting very pretty now, it's starting to look like fall here : ) My favorite time of the year.


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely gorgeous, sunny, 72°F, and no wind here along the Mighty Mississippi.


----------



## KatyCooks

It's dropped a few degrees in southern Britain.   It was 52F (11C) during the day.   And it's 47F(8C) now. 

I am not a fan of the autumn, and even less of the winter.  Roll on the Spring I say!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have three favorite seasons, Summer can take a hike!


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have three favorite seasons, Summer can take a hike!


 
My friend in Arizona totally agrees with you PF!!!   She is loving the temps falling!  If I ever persuade her to visit Britain, she will finally see why I hate the cold and the wet!


----------



## Zhizara

The weather has decided to be fall.  The posted temperatures were in the sixties today.  Bright blue skies and warm enough to be in short sleeves.

I couldn't believe it. It was so gorgeous, calm and warm enough.  My thermometer inside said 70.  But it wasn't even chilly.  I guess it depends on which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

32°F and bound to get colder tonight.  Love it!


----------



## taxlady

-2 C (28 F), going down to -5 C (23 F) tonight.


----------



## simonbaker

It's a very winnie the pooh kind of day with the windy, windy weather in SE S.D.


----------



## Zhizara

The weather here in New Orleans has been so incredibly gorgeous lately.  The humidity has dropped a lot.

The temperatures today were in the 60's, but with only a soft wind it never got cold inside.  The windows are wide open and have been that way for several days.

The skies have been nicely sunny too.  I feel like I live in paradise.  Actually, I believe I really do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27°F and It's been snowing off and on all day...it's glorious!


----------



## simonbaker

That snow sounds like it's coming our way! : ) 3" predicted for tomorrow.   It was 50 here today, when the snow comes I don't think it will stick around very long.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 27°F and It's been snowing off and on all day...it's glorious!


  You got snow!! I know that makes you happy!  Finally!  I hope you get some lasting coverage.  Drive careful!!!  We need you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> You got snow!! I know that makes you happy!  Finally!  I hope you get some lasting coverage.  Drive careful!!!  We need you.



The higher elevations are well covered.  It's pretty much not sticking, yet.  But the morning will be interesting.  Slip sliding away...

Slip sliding away - YouTube


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The higher elevations are well covered.  It's pretty much not sticking, yet.  But the morning will be interesting.  Slip sliding away...
> 
> Slip sliding away - YouTube




LOL  My husband and I always sing that song when we're driving in the snow!


----------



## CarolPa

KatyCooks said:


> My friend in Arizona totally agrees with you PF!!!   She is loving the temps falling!  If I ever persuade her to visit Britain, she will finally see why I hate the cold and the wet!




Her temps aren't going to fall anywhere near PF's.  They might get down to what PF has in July.


----------



## CarolPa

Zhizara said:


> The weather here in New Orleans has been so incredibly gorgeous lately.  The humidity has dropped a lot.
> 
> The temperatures today were in the 60's, but with only a soft wind it never got cold inside.  The windows are wide open and have been that way for several days.
> 
> The skies have been nicely sunny too. * I feel like I live in paradise.  Actually, I believe I really do.*




How soon we forget Katrina!


----------



## Addie

I think the way our government acted during Katrina, after and still, is absolutely disgusting.  I felt like I was watching pictures from Bangladesh. And now they are repeating the same with Sandy.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 27°F and It's been snowing off and on all day...it's glorious!



I can't take Scoot out in the snow. I have no way of knowing ahead if the handicap accesses are shoveled and would have to ride her in the street. Too dangerous. Also I have no desire for a broken hip. So once the snow and ice comes, I am pretty much inside until the first major meltdown. The only time I get out is for shopping when Spike takes me.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I think the way our government acted during Katrina, after and still, is absolutely disgusting.  I felt like I was watching pictures from Bangladesh. And now they are repeating the same with Sandy.




It was heartbreaking to watch the news after Katrina.  I could barely watch.  I think they didn't expect so much damage because the worst came when the dam or levee failed.  And then with Sandy, they got hit twice so close together.  It was devastating.  Our government sends so much more money to other countries when they have a tragedy.  Charity begins at home.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 27°F and It's been snowing off and on all day...it's glorious!




One of my favorite things is to walk in the snow when it's really cold and feel the snow crunch under my boots.  When I lived at home and it snowed, I would ask my mother if she needed something  from the store so I could walk in the snow to get it.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> It was heartbreaking to watch the news after Katrina.  I could barely watch.  I think they didn't expect so much damage because the worst came when the dam or levee failed.  And then with Sandy, they got hit twice so close together.  It was devastating.  Our government sends so much more money to other countries when they have a tragedy.  Charity begins at home.



Carol as you know and most of this country knows, Massachusetts is a die hard Democrat state. In this building we have one lone Republican who refuses to vote because she feels her vote will not count. She see nothing wrong with the way our government has handled disasters. "Let the people help themselves. Why should our tax dollars be spent of them?" 

Today is Election Day in Boston. After 20 years our mayor is retiring. But on the ballot for East Boston And Revere alone, not the rest of Boston, is the question, "Should we allow a casino to be built?" She refuses to vote because there are no Republicans on the ballot. None chose to run for the office of Mayor. And the Casino question has nothing to do with parties. Nothing will ever change her mind. One day I asked her how come she is a Republican. "Because when I got married, my husband told me I had better vote only for Republicans, so I always have." Eh! 

One of the things I am upset about is all the signs right outside the door to the voting. This is strictly against the law. There is a cop inside and he should be out there making them take the signs down. They are supposed to be out on the sidewalk. I think a call to the Election Committee is needed.


----------



## simonbaker

It started snowing here about noon today. We ended up w about 3" of heavy wet snow. Now it's turned into sleet, a mix of snow & rain. The temp's are in the mid 30's so it's not real cold. Don't think this snow will stick around long in SE South Dakota.


----------



## CatPat

I'm trying to learn contractions. I might get this wrong. Please correct me!

The weather here is COLD! I'm freezing my tail off and so is Azia when we have to go outside. Snow is in the forecast tonight, but not very much of it; just flurries. 

I love cold weather, though. It's very invigorating! Snow smells so clean. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I'm trying to learn contractions. I might get this wrong. Please correct me!
> 
> The weather here is COLD! I'm freezing my tail off and so is Azia when we have to go outside. Snow is in the forecast tonight, but not very much of it; just flurries.
> 
> I love cold weather, though. It's very invigorating! Snow smells so clean.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Is this your first winter here in this country Cat?

You are in the warmer part of the country. Try living where SimonBaker and PF live. Or go to northern Minnesota in the middle of the winter. Another place that just loves the winter in up by Oswego, New York. Twenty-five inches a day of snow. I would be afraid to go there even in the middle of summer. They have what is called the "Lake Effect."


----------



## Zhizara

It's getting chilly here with strong north winds.  Windows are closed at least until the wind changes direction, but probably not today.  High of 55, but mostly in the 40s all day.


----------



## CarolPa

As we say in Picksburgh, it's slippy outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dark...


----------



## taxlady

It's -6C (21F) and supposedly feels like -13C (9F). It's sunny. It will go up all day and hit 0C (32F) at around 18h and continue upwards. We seem to be about to have a "warm wave". +12C (54F) expected for Sunday!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Is this your first winter here in this country Cat?
> 
> You are in the warmer part of the country. Try living where SimonBaker and PF live. Or go to northern Minnesota in the middle of the winter. Another place that just loves the winter in up by Oswego, New York. Twenty-five inches a day of snow. I would be afraid to go there even in the middle of summer. They have what is called the "Lake Effect."



She's actually in the mountains in western North Carolina - not exactly the warmer part of the country, or the state. I just checked the weather - it's 21F, same as TaxLady's weather in Montreal 

We have bright sun and 38F right now.


----------



## Cheryl J

75F/24C and sunny.  Nice day.  It's only 11:15 here now, supposed to get warmer by afternoon.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cold.


----------



## simonbaker

It  warmed up to 50F today. All of the snow is melted.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Is this your first winter here in this country Cat?
> 
> You are in the warmer part of the country. Try living where SimonBaker and PF live. Or go to northern Minnesota in the middle of the winter. Another place that just loves the winter in up by Oswego, New York. Twenty-five inches a day of snow. I would be afraid to go there even in the middle of summer. They have what is called the "Lake Effect."



I come from Romania. It's really cold there, too!

This is my second winter. Yes, GG, it's cold!

And it's cold and windy tonight. I came from the Carpathian Mountains and the Transylvanian Alps in Brasov, and I live in the mountains here also in western North Carolina. 

Mountains are very cold sometimes!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

We awoke to a refreshing 15°F, and the wind picked up big time.  We did get up to a windy 38°F.


----------



## simonbaker

It's cold, I know it's in the single didgets this morning. It's supposed to get up past 30 today, so that's a good sign.


----------



## roadfix

It's hot again here.  I hate warm weather when it is not supposed to be warm.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & rained this morning. The sun appeared late morning.High of 54F. Nice day predicted tomorrow too.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not bad, a bit windy.  Don't care for the daylight savings time, it really cuts into our walks!    Currently 43°F, and very dark.


----------



## Addie

It is in the middle of the night and 41ºF. Hoping it goes into the 50's tomorrow so I can make a run to CVS on my scooter.


----------



## CarolPa

It's still cold here but it's supposed to reach the 50's and 60's over the weekend.  If I look out the front window, the houses across the street show no sign that it snowed.  On this side, our yards are still covered with snow.  It's because our side has a lot of trees so we don't get any sun that would melt the snow, even if it's cold.  That is a very nice feature in the summer.....keeps the house and yard cooler.


----------



## Addie

I had to make a quick run to Rite Aid to pick up some stuff. I went by the beach and there were folks there with their kids playing in shorts and just a long sleeve shirt. The temp is 65ºF. I hated to came back inside when I got home.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 57F  here in SE South Dakota today. It's currently 40F.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had the same, SB.  Beautiful fall day here along the mighty Mississippi, it just gets dark so soon.


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, what a spectacularly gorgeous day.  It was chilly lately, and with the strong wind from the North, I had to keep the windows closed; but today, the wind is 6-9K out of the east, and the temps are around 68-69.  There isn't a cloud in sight.  The windows are wide open.  Nice!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Windy...arrgh!!!  Love the cold, hate the wind.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wet.  Rained most of the day, but it wasn't terribly cold.  We're supposed to get the cold this weekend.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Windy...arrgh!!!  Love the cold, hate the wind.



PF, I have been through every weather you can imagine. Including the eruption of a volcano and a dry wind storm. No rain, just horrendous winds. Of all of them, wind terrifies me the most.


----------



## CarolPa

Today is wet and in the 50's.  Temps are going to drop and we are to get snow over the weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

10°F right now.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 10°F right now.




BRRRRR!  Get out the woolen underwear!!


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 52F and sunny right now. It's supposed to get to 68 and cloud up later today.


----------



## taxlady

4 C and not currently rainy, but a rainy day. Going to freeze tonight for a few days.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

6C (43F) here and rain. Snow tomorrow


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> 6C (43F) here and rain. Snow tomorrow


If you think  when it snows, we're going to think you live in Toronto.



runs and hides


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> If you think  when it snows, we're going to think you live in Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> runs and hides


   It's just that it's so early. We normally don't get snow until closer to Christmas.


----------



## roadfix

It is freezing and overcast here today.....about 49F right now.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> It is freezing and overcast here today.....about 49F right now.


Oh you poor dear.

Freezing is 32F/0C




runs and hides


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> Freezing is 32F/0C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runs and hides



Yeah, but it's all relative...


----------



## Dawgluver

29°F, and dropping rapidly. Looking at 20’s and teens tomorrow here along the river.   Blame Canada.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 23°F and dropping...where are my socks?


----------



## CarolPa

It just started snowing.  The weather man said the snow was going to start at 1 AM tomorrow morning.  I guess it's 1 AM somewhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wish it would snow...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish it would snow...



We have about 5cm (2") from today's squalls. You are more than welcome to come and get some.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just happen to prefer winter over summer...I'd rather see snow than sunshine.


----------



## simonbaker

Snow would brighten things up a bit. Everything is brown with most of all the leaves gone, snow would pretty it up!  High of 30F here today.  It's 20F now.


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice, fresh 13°F here along the river.  

My friends in ND have a very fresh -22°F.  I'm missing the warm Caribbean waters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21°F, not a cloud in sight.  Going to get colder.


----------



## pacanis

Yay, we didn't get the 4-8 inches. We didn't even get the 4. It's only 21F, but that's OK.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 23°F and dropping...where are my socks?



I hope Santa brings you a new internal thermostat, PF.  Yours is obviously busted.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 30°F right now. With the wind chill, it's 18! Yikes! I need to get rid of the rainbow chard in the garden today or it'll freeze it's little rainbows off!


----------



## CarolPa

Pac, we didn't get the snow here either, just a dusting, but I saw on the news that some areas between you and me did get it.


----------



## menumaker

'orrible, just wet, miserable, cold................but HEY! Snow on the mountains and THAT is pretty


----------



## bethzaring

Got about 6 inches of snow last night and it currently is 19*F. I will be walking today, never have learned to drive in snow.  My sister started to move into her new house yesterday and I am helping her.  Her old and new houses are just 3 blocks apart.  And my apartment and new house are within that same distance.  Very handy.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Pac, we didn't get the snow here either, just a dusting, but I saw on the news that some areas between you and me did get it.


 
No doubt between Edinboro and Franklin, lol.
That's always a nasty stretch.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Gotta love the steam that comes off the water when the cold air moves in. -13C (9F) right now and more squalls coming this afternoon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I hope Santa brings you a new internal thermostat, PF.  Yours is obviously busted.



I know, my feet usually don't start getting cold until it's 0°F outside.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know, my feet usually don't start getting cold until it's 0°F outside.



Yeesh. My feet are cold now and it's 30°F outside, *and* I have on heavy socks and my feet are wrapped in an afghan. The cat on my lap helps, though.


----------



## Cheryl J

A little chilly - about 7:45AM and 38F out right now...brrr.  Snow on the mountains all around.  Looks pretty.


----------



## Addie

It is 13ºF. with a wind chill of 4ºF. My heater has not shut off all night and I have the blower on high. In the 6.5 years I have lived here, I can not recall it ever doing that. I am wearing my heavy duty bathrobe and still can't get warm. And I have an appointment with the foot doctor this morning. Oh so much joy! 

This is not our normal November weather. It is our late January, February weather.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Addie said:


> This is not our normal November weather. It is our late January, February weather.


 
You're right Addie. This is definetely January weather we are getting right now.


----------



## pacanis

23F here right now. The sun is out though. It's supposed to get into the thirties, but I find it often feels colder when warmer temps start melting snow.
No more snow predicted until the middle of the week... of course. Just in time for the holiday.


----------



## bethzaring

We received over 12 inches of snow with this last storm.  I just walked down to the house site, wasn't going to start my car in 9*F if I didn't have to.  There was a whole flock of pick-up trucks there, mostly associated with the new construction next door.


----------



## taxlady

Well, it is colder than usual for November, but is it that unusual? Back in the late '70s/early '80s, I always made sure to get my winter tires put on the car before the end of October. We have had -13 C (9 F), but no snow to speak of.


----------



## pacanis

Well it's sunny anyway, Beth.
It's still sunny here, too. That, IMO, makes all the difference to beat those Winter doldrums... even though Winter doesn't start for a month...


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Well, it is colder than usual for November, but is it that unusual? Back in the late '70s/early '80s, I always made sure to get my winter tires put on the car before the end of October. We have had -13 C (9 F), but no snow to speak of.



I don't think a few days of unusually cold weather is very significant. For all we know, it could be warmer than normal two weeks from now.


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> We received over 12 inches of snow with this last storm.  I just walked down to the house site, wasn't going to start my car in 9*F if I didn't have to.  There was a whole flock of pick-up trucks there, mostly associated with the new construction next door.


Is that your gas meter way over there? Is that what they do with gas meters nowadays? I haven't lived somewhere with gas since 1989.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...I always made sure to get my winter tires put on the car before the end of October...




Winter tires.  I haven't bought winter tires since the advent of All Season radials decades ago.  Of course, I don't live as far north as you.  I've always been able to do OK with All Season tires and front wheel drive.  My last car was rear wheel drive and that was an adventure in the snow.

A great deal depends on your tire brand.  It has been my experience for some time that Bridgestone tires absolutely suck in wet/snow conditions.  On my previous rear drive car, it was like magic when I replaced the Bridgestones that came on the car with Michelins.  All of a sudden I had traction!


----------



## bethzaring

taxlady said:


> Is that your gas meter way over there? Is that what they do with gas meters nowadays? I haven't lived somewhere with gas since 1989.


 

Yes, that is the gas meter on the right, and it is a new model.  I have never lived where natural gas was the predominant source of heat before.

Yes, Pac, the sun is great, it has been cloudy since last Thursday.

I had new tires put on my car a few weeks ago and was asked if I wanted snow tires or all season tires.   I'm thinking I should have learned more about what folks use here.  I went for the all season, but have not driven in the snow yet.  I really need to learn how to do that.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Winter tires.  I haven't bought winter tires since the advent of All Season radials decades ago.  Of course, I don't live as far north as you.  I've always been able to do OK with All Season tires and front wheel drive.  My last car was rear wheel drive and that was an adventure in the snow.
> 
> A great deal depends on your tire brand.  It has been my experience for some time that Bridgestone tires absolutely suck in wet/snow conditions.  On my previous rear drive car, it was like magic when I replaced the Bridgestones that came on the car with Michelins.  All of a sudden I had traction!


My all season tires and my winter tires are Swedish. The all seasons work OK in snow, but I would put winter tires, even if they weren't legally mandated in Quebec.

"The value of winter tires has been driven home by my own testing,  consultation with experts and by statistics: in Quebec, where they have  been mandatory since 2008, *winter collisions have fallen by 17 per cent,  and crashes causing serious injury or death are down 36 per cent*"

From Fourteen reasons to ditch your all-season tires for the winter - The Globe and Mail

Something funny: The one time I hit black ice and fish tailed, I had rear wheel drive. The fact that the rear wheels were slowing as I worked to regain control of the car meant that they helped to straighten out the car.


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> ...
> I had new tires put on my car a few weeks ago and was asked if I wanted snow tires or all season tires.   I'm thinking I should have learned more about what folks use here.  I went for the all season, but have not driven in the snow yet.  I really need to learn how to do that.


I vote that you go buy some winter tires. They really make a difference in handling and stopping. See my post about them above.

To save wear and tear on my tires (from having them pulled off the wheels twice a year), I bought winter wheels. Because of a tip on the Brickboard (Volvo owners forum), I bought used alloy wheels for winter. They only cost a little more than new steel wheels, but they don't corrode and they weigh less. They also look nicer.


----------



## bethzaring

taxlady said:


> I vote that you go buy some winter tires. They really make a difference in handling and stopping. See my post about them above.
> 
> To save wear and tear on my tires (from having them pulled off the wheels twice a year), I bought winter wheels. Because of a tip on the Brickboard (Volvo owners forum), I bought used alloy wheels for winter. They only cost a little more than new steel wheels, but they don't corrode and they weigh less. They also look nicer.


 
Interesting, I'll look into this.

Salt is not used much on the roads here. I heard it was because of so much roadkill of large game animals coming out to eat the salt off the roads, but don't know if that is true.  I do know that a red grit is mainly used, after plowing.


----------



## Andy M.

As I mentioned earlier, we don't get as much snow as you.  Also, I'm retired.  I can stay home.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Something funny: The one time I hit black ice and fish tailed, I had rear wheel drive. The fact that the rear wheels were slowing as I worked to regain control of the car meant that they helped to straighten out the car.


 
So this was you??? 

Subaru Impreza, extreme overtaking /


----------



## taxlady

Winter tires aren't just for snow and ice. They have better traction than all season tires as soon as the temperature drops to 7 C (44.6 F). According to this article: The great snow tire debate: Is changing your tires worth the time and cost?, "The tread on all-season tires starts to harden and lose its grip almost  completely at zero degrees." (0 C = 32 F)

This article recommends that people in the Lower Mainland of British Columbia, known for not getting much snow, get winter tires.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> So this was you???
> 
> Subaru Impreza, extreme overtaking /




Nope, never drove a Subaru; never been to Russia.

I was pleasantly surprised that time slowed down. I had always wondered how anyone could be expected to remember the instructions for what to do in a skid (ease off the gas; steer gently in the direction you want to go; don't touch the brakes) *while skidding*. I had plenty of time to remember and follow those instructions and they worked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Nope, never drove a Subaru; never been to Russia.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that time slowed down. I had always wondered how anyone could be expected to remember the instructions for what to do in a skid (ease off the gas; steer gently in the direction you want to go; don't touch the brakes) *while skidding*. I had plenty of time to remember and follow those instructions and they worked.




Odd...I skid and it is all there automatically. I never worry about having to use the skill, it's just there.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Odd...I skid and it is all there automatically. I never worry about having to use the skill, it's just there.


Practice. I don't have to think about it now.

That incident I mentioned was my first experience with a big time fish-tailing event. If the car had fish-tailed any more than it did, I would have been spinning around. I was on a highway with freezing rain. There was no other traffic, but there was a truck in the ditch. I changed lanes, just in case I skidded, so I wouldn't end up on top of the truck. It was the salt truck.  So, I was changing lanes as I hit the black ice. I stayed calm until I had the car under control. Then, when I was driving at about 10 mph, I had the panic reaction.   I finally got to a rest stop. I nearly fell on my arse when I got out of the car, it was so slippery.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Odd...I skid and it is all there automatically. I never worry about having to use the skill, it's just there.



I think that may be one of those things you sort of absorb from living in an area where snow and ice are common. You probably heard people talking about it and watched them handle it when you were growing up. Here in SE VA, snow is scarce and we often see people driving as if the weather was normal - sometimes they don't even slow down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Practice. I don't have to think about it now.
> 
> That incident I mentioned was my first experience with a big time fish-tailing event. If the car had fish-tailed any more than it did, I would have been spinning around. I was on a highway with freezing rain. There was no other traffic, but there was a truck in the ditch. I changed lanes, just in case I skidded, so I wouldn't end up on top of the truck. It was the salt truck.  So, I was changing lanes as I hit the black ice. I stayed calm until I had the car under control. Then, when I was driving at about 10 mph, I had the panic reaction.   I finally got to a rest stop. I nearly fell on my arse when I got out of the car, it was so slippery.





GotGarlic said:


> I think that may be one of those things you sort of absorb from living in an area where snow and ice are common. You probably heard people talking about it and watched them handle it when you were growing up. Here in SE VA, snow is scarce and we often see people driving as if the weather was normal - sometimes they don't even slow down.



True, I've been riding/driving in snow since I was 6 years old.  The most fun I had was my High School driving instructor taking us to a vacant, paved lot and letting us make the car skid and correcting it.  I was never that good at making it skid.

There was a small learning curve when I started driving an all-wheel drive, the Subaru never skids...but then we haven't had any snow to speak of, either if the past couple of years.


----------



## pacanis

As kids, when we were 16 and driving, we would take whoever's car we were in up to the drivers ed. course at night and have a _good_ time after a fresh snowfall.


----------



## CarolPa

We got about 4 inches of snow overnight.  Going to change to sleet/rain for a while then back to snow again tonight.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> We got about 4 inches of snow overnight. Going to change to sleet/rain for a while then back to snow again tonight.


 
ackkk 
Everyone here is getting ready for the big storm that's supposed to be rolling in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Meanwhile, I'm all ready for a storm that is not coming...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Meanwhile, I'm all ready for a storm that is not coming...



It's not yet winter. Don't worry, you'll get yours


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> As kids, when we were 16 and driving, we would take whoever's car we were in up to the drivers ed. course at night and have a _good_ time after a fresh snowfall.




You had a drivers ed course?  We drove on the streets.


----------



## Andy M.

We're expecting the storm to hit late Tuesday/early Wednesday.  It's going to screw up travel on the east coast.  SO's son and DIL are scheduled to fly up Wed. night.  I hope they are not delayed too long.


----------



## GotGarlic

There have already been lots of canceled flights that need to be rebooked. I'm glad we're not going anywhere this year.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> You had a drivers ed course? We drove on the streets.


 
We had a drivers' ed. class in high school. Complete with a huge blacktopped course and about a dozen cars. It was somebody's brainstorm that they haven't done in a long time.
I had my license already, so I could drive on the streets with the instructor and a back seat full of kids.

That big paved area was popular for a lot of things, including donuts in the winter. Not the kind of donuts we always picked up with the one instructor.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...That big paved area was popular for a lot of things, including donuts in the winter. Not the kind of donuts we always picked up with the one instructor.




We used shopping center parking lots for that stuff.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> We used shopping center parking lots for that stuff.


 
That'll work. This area was dark with no light poles though. And it sat up above the two roads bordering it. It was perfect. Nobody knew you were up there unless you had your headlights on and no fear of hitting anyting unless you got stupid.
Winters of days gone by... 

I looked at the radar and it looks like Carol is getting the bulk of that snow. Nothing up here on the lake... yet.


----------



## taxlady

Most winters, after the first good snowfall, I drive over to the mall after they close. They have a really big parking lot. I practice winter maneuvers. There are usually other people there doing that too, but there is plenty of room.


----------



## simonbaker

Bitter cold today. High of 16F today. It's 10F now & they're talking colder on the overnight. Brrrrr


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny, the temp steadily dropped, and the wind picked up.  18°F here along the river.


----------



## taxlady

Not so cold, 2 C (36 F), feels like -2 C (28 F) and it's snowing. We are expecting 15-25 cm (6"-10") of the white stuff. I think I'll avoid driving tomorrow. Every year some people forget how to drive on snow, and it's not fun driving with them on the road. We sometimes get people who panic and just leave their car in the middle of the road.


----------



## simonbaker

The car windows are looking pretty frosty out there this morning & the cats don't even want to be out for more than a few minutes....it must be cold!


----------



## pacanis

Pretty warm here. Around 30 I'd say. Wettest snow I've ever seen.


----------



## CarolPa

We are around 30 degrees this morning.  We had 4 inches of snow when we got up yesterday then it rained all day.  We were supposed to get another 3-5 inches but we only got about an inch overnight.  I don't know if there is more snow coming or not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22°F...no snow.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Winter tires.  I haven't bought winter tires since the advent of All Season radials decades ago.  Of course, I don't live as far north as you.  I've always been able to do OK with All Season tires and front wheel drive.  My last car was rear wheel drive and that was an adventure in the snow.
> 
> A great deal depends on your tire brand.  It has been my experience for some time that Bridgestone tires absolutely suck in wet/snow conditions.  On my previous rear drive car, it was like magic when I replaced the Bridgestones that came on the car with Michelins.  All of a sudden I had traction!



Andy, not being a driver, I once asked a friend what was the difference between front wheel drive and rear wheel drive. His answer was very educational.

"If you had an elastic and was climbing a mountain, which would you rather do? Push the elastic up the mountain, or pull it up." I understood immediately.


----------



## Addie

Our temps are in the 50's. But it is raining really hard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now it's 19°F...time for temperature inversion....


----------



## GotGarlic

When I got up around 6 am, it was 68 degrees; now it's 45. Been raining most of the morning and it's supposed to continue raining most of the day. The temperature will continue to drop and we might have some snow this evening. Time to get my baking going.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Pretty warm here. Around 30 I'd say. Wettest snow I've ever seen.


Yeah, that snow is very wet and heavy. The 12 cm (~5") that the Weather Network says we got looks more like 7 or 8 cm (~3"), since it has been packing down and melting. It's been above freezing by 1 degree C since 02h00 (AM).


----------



## simonbaker

A little warmer today, in the mid 30's.  Dry, no snow.


----------



## taxlady

It's winter. There is snow on the ground, but no snow today. -9 C (16 F). Snow forecast for overnight and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 49°F earlier.  Made for a very nice walk.  Right now it's 31°F, and quite dark.


----------



## kadesma

BRRRRRrrr cold heaters anybody?
 kades


----------



## CarolPa

38 degrees, overcast, no precipitation.  Snow is still on the ground in the yard.  We don't get sun back there, even on a sunny day.


----------



## pacanis

Warm here, too. The snow is flattening with the warm temps.
Hopefully tomorrow's rain makes it disappear.


----------



## Andy M.

Rainy and right around freezing.  I had to use some ice melt this morning to make our front steps safe.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think it's going to be like yesterday.  Sunny and 42°F here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's raining...


----------



## taxlady

-1 C with a few tiny, sparkly snow flakes. It's supposed to snow a bit and get foggy this evening.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Currently +3 C here, but we have a blizzard warning tonight. Supposed to be -8C with a real feel of -30C including windchill and wind gusts up to 70km just in time for my commute to work tomorrow morning... Brrrrrrr!!


----------



## CatPat

It isn't too bad here. It's a bit chilly, but Papa, Lakisha, and I put up the Christmas lights and set up the outdoor decorations. These look very nice! 

I love the holidays!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Toffiffeezz said:


> Currently +3 C here, but we have a blizzard warning tonight. Supposed to be -8C with a real feel of -30C including windchill and wind gusts up to 70km just in time for my commute to work tomorrow morning... Brrrrrrr!!



That sounds like winter in Romania! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

It was around 38F today and very foggy. It's going to slowly rise to 48F by Thursday. So much for the little bit of snow we have left.


----------



## CarolPa

It's still cold today, 38 degrees, but they are forecasting 57 for Wednesday, so that's the day the outside lights will go up!


----------



## pacanis

It feels colder now than it did six hours ago. Must be the melting snow. That always puts a chill in the air.


----------



## Andy M.

It's overcast and damp with temps in the high 30s.  I made a pot of turkey stock Saturday and it was in a pot in my grill outside until this morning to save refrigerator space.  There was no sun and temps never reached 40ºF so it was an ideal storage area.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> It's overcast and damp with temps in the high 30s. I made a pot of turkey stock Saturday and it was in a pot in my grill outside until this morning to save refrigerator space. There was no sun and temps never reached 40ºF so it was an ideal storage area.


 
That's the one positive on this weather. Your refrigerator gets a LOT larger.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That's the one positive on this weather. Your refrigerator gets a LOT larger.




Exactly.  Thanksgiving Eve, the turkey, brine and a 20-quart stockpot went out to SO's SUV overnight.


----------



## taxlady

-1 C (30 F) and snowing big, fat, pretty snowflakes. We're supposed to have fog overnight again.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to 23F today, high of 38F, warmed up nicely. It was nice all day, not bad tonight either.  I just heard from my sister in Brainerd, Mn.(North/central Minnesota) They got 4" of snow today with a foot expected by Wednesday.


----------



## Fos87

I was writing that here it's cold, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Cold as all get out here. -16C (3F) and -30C (-18F) with windchill...


----------



## Addie

Gee, I hate to say it but our temp is presently 48ºF. And it is already dark outside.


----------



## taxlady

Toffiffeezz said:


> Cold as all get out here. -16C (3F) and -30C (-18F) with windchill...





Addie said:


> Gee, I hate to say it but our temp is presently 48ºF. And it is already dark outside.


Addie, Toffi is from Calgary and Cowtown is known for cold weather. Just wait 'til the rest of us are freezing our bums off and she gets a Chinook, and it's +10 to 20 C (50 to 68 F) in mid winter in Calgary.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to 52°F after a morning of foggy zero visibility.  Driving to work was interesting.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Gee, I hate to say it but our temp is presently 48ºF. And it is already dark outside.




Just think,  Addie, in a few weeks the days will start getting longer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

14°F...been windy all day and now it stops.  It's a sheet of ice anywhere the pavement is still wet.  Lots of idiots on the roads.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 14°F...been windy all day and now it stops.  It's a sheet of ice anywhere the pavement is still wet.  Lots of idiots on the roads.


Do you get Chinooks where you live?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Do you get Chinooks where you live?



Not often, when the wind does blow it's icy cold from the northeast.


----------



## simonbaker

Mid 30's all day here.  Woke up to mid 20's. Sleetey/icey day. The ground just stayed wet all day, no snow accumulation.  A lot of trucks with salt to make sure they stayed on top  of the icey spots.  They are talking about snow on the way, nothing yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

9°F feels like -1°F, supposed to get up to a high of 11°F tomorrow.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

taxlady said:


> Addie, Toffi is from Calgary and Cowtown is known for cold weather. Just wait 'til the rest of us are freezing our bums off and she gets a Chinook, and it's +10 to 20 C (50 to 68 F) in mid winter in Calgary.



Very true TL! We are expecting one on Monday and it's supposed to be  + 3C up from -26C the day before... That means massive headaches and lots of cranky people here next week!


----------



## texasgirl

Almost 80 today, then.......brrrr
Love Texas weather!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Freezing rain this morning....



texasgirl said:


> Almost 80 today, then.......brrrr
> Love Texas weather!


 
It could be worse TG. You weather could be like this.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4°F   feels like 5°F...I wouldn't mind so much if there was still snow on the ground.


----------



## pacanis

It's in the forties. It's supposed to get into the fifties. Cloudy and calm (yay). Maybe spotty showers. A nice December day.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thick fog again today.


----------



## pacanis

ooh, it just turned sunny. And warm...


----------



## CarolPa

We are sunny and warm too, Pac, but icy precipitation is coming over the weekend.


----------



## pacanis

It is, huh? I haven't looked that far in advance.
Maybe the lake will keep things warm enough up here.


----------



## texasgirl

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Freezing rain this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse TG. You weather could be like this.....



Yeah, I know. I've heard from a friend in Colorado where it will be -5 on Saturday, lol


----------



## simonbaker

We got 6" of snow piled up in SE South Dakota. It's very windy today. The temp.s have been dropping fast. It's 10F now with below zero windshields. Brrrrr.  They are still working on trying to get the snow cleared off the streets. A lot of area schools closed. Visibilty in the country is less than 1/4 mile. Very dry snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another very foggy, warm day, got to 54°F, just like yesterday.  And now the temp's dropping like a rock here along the river.


----------



## Addie

Our temps have been in the high 40's during the daylight hours, then drops to the high 30's at night. But I am sure we will be getting those low temps soon.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Another very foggy, warm day, got to 54°F, just like yesterday.  And now the temp's dropping like a rock here along the river.


Have you gotton any snow yet?


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Have you gotton any snow yet?



No, nothing!  I'm really surprised, as we usually get what you get, only later.  Hope I didn't jinx us....


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> No, nothing!  I'm really surprised, as we usually get what you get, only later.  Hope I didn't jinx us....


We really got dumped on. It seems worse east & north of us.  Schools within a 100 mile radius are at least 2 hours late if not closed for tomorrow because of the dangerously cold temp.'s.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> We really got dumped on. It seems worse east & north of us.  Schools within a 100 mile radius are at least 2 hours late if not closed for tomorrow because of the dangerously cold temp.'s.



Oh dear!  Stay safe!  Sounds like a lot of folks got it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> That's the one positive on this weather. Your refrigerator gets a LOT larger.



Oddly enough, my winter walk-in cooler also fits two cars.


----------



## texasgirl

79 yesterday, nice and breezy.
37 this morning and going down hill from here. We will be below freezing until Sunday. Not a big deal to all you Northerners, I know, but a big deal for us. I love the cold and I'm not complaining BUT I sure as hell don't want the ice storm that is coming 
I LOVE snow. I HATE ice. Can't drive in it, can't play in it.... Thank goodness we have a fireplace in case we lose electricity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-3°F...I better get my coat out.


----------



## pacanis

It feels like it's fifty here. And a little breezy. Had some sprinkles.


----------



## pacanis

I was close. It's 58, but feels like 51.


----------



## cara

there is a heavy storm approaching from the north sea. At the coast line there is a risk of a storm tide, well, actually several storm tides 'cause the storm shall last till tomorrow.
From here it's about 160km/100mi to the sea, but it will be still strong.
Hope we won't loose our roof like we did last time in 2007...


----------



## CarolPa

It is 60 degrees here right now.  DH had the door and windows open to air out the house but had to shut them when we got a downpour.  Now it's just sprinkling.  We are to have icy conditions over the weekend, they say.  

My husband bought a thermometer that he keeps on his end table that shows the inside and outside temps.  There is a picture of a lady on it and when it gets warm outside she takes off her clothes and goes down to a bikini.  As it gets colder she put on the clothes.  When it's in between like it is now, she is just showing her bare belly.  He told me that he didn't know it did that when he bought it.


----------



## taxlady

Just above freezing here. It's supposed to go up to 7 C (45 F) this afternoon with showers into evening with snow overnight.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> It is 60 degrees here right now.  DH had the door and windows open to air out the house but had to shut them when we got a downpour.  Now it's just sprinkling.  We are to have icy conditions over the weekend, they say.
> 
> My husband bought a thermometer that he keeps on his end table that shows the inside and outside temps.  There is a picture of a lady on it and when it gets warm outside she takes off her clothes and goes down to a bikini.  As it gets colder she put on the clothes.  When it's in between like it is now, she is just showing her bare belly.  He told me that he didn't know it did that when he bought it.



Yeah, that would not be permitted anywhere in our house where I could see it. 

It's a balmy 65 degrees with mostly cloudy skies today. We're supposed to get lots of rain this weekend. Too warm here for snow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

texasgirl said:


> 79 yesterday, nice and breezy.
> 37 this morning and going down hill from here. We will be below freezing until Sunday. Not a big deal to all you Northerners, I know, but a big deal for us. I love the cold and I'm not complaining BUT I sure as hell don't want the ice storm that is coming
> I LOVE snow. I HATE ice. Can't drive in it, can't play in it.... Thank goodness we have a fireplace in case we lose electricity.





cara said:


> there is a heavy storm approaching from the north sea. At the coast line there is a risk of a storm tide, well, actually several storm tides 'cause the storm shall last till tomorrow.
> From here it's about 160km/100mi to the sea, but it will be still strong.
> Hope we won't loose our roof like we did last time in 2007...


You're both getting hit with some really ugly weather.  TXgirl, a friend in Plano likes to post pictures of the ice hanging off their home.  Needless to say, she hides inside when she's taking those pictures!  And cara, I read about the northern European storms on BBC news earlier today.  Sounds like the coastal areas could see some nasty damage.  Hope you both stay safe and come out of the storms with power, roofs, and no damage.

We're pretty mild today (and tomorrow) with temps in the 50s to mid-40s.  Foggy!  Himself is out in the pea soup now; I decided to wait with ALL my errands till tomorrow.  I'll be running both west and east - better have LOTS of leftovers from tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> ...My husband bought a thermometer that he keeps on his end table that shows the inside and outside temps.  There is a picture of a lady on it and when it gets warm outside she takes off her clothes and goes down to a bikini.  As it gets colder she put on the clothes.  When it's in between like it is now, she is just showing her bare belly.  He told me that he didn't know it did that when he bought it.


Oh that is too funny!   And yeah, sure, he "didn't know".   Himself got me a little weather station I have on my kitchen windowsill, with the remote thermometer in the sunroom (so I know if it's warm enough to open it up to the house).  When he gets back home I'll have to ask him if they had one with a buff beach guy donning and removing his clothing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Our foggy 50's yesterday turned into 16° F this morning.  Then the wind picked up.

Stay safe, friends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> It is 60 degrees here right now.  DH had the door and windows open to air out the house but had to shut them when we got a downpour.  Now it's just sprinkling.  We are to have icy conditions over the weekend, they say.
> 
> *My husband bought a thermometer that he keeps on his end table that shows the inside and outside temps.*  There is a picture of a lady on it and when it gets warm outside she takes off her clothes and goes down to a bikini.  As it gets colder she put on the clothes.  When it's in between like it is now, she is just showing her bare belly.  He told me that he didn't know it did that when he bought it.



Where did he get it?  I need to get one for Shrek!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Frigid                          -3°                         Lo -6°  Feels Like  -10° / -15°


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where did he get it?  I need to get one for Shrek!!!  LOL!!!



You can get indoor/outdoor thermometers at Target and Radio Shack.  Probably lots of other places too.  But if you need one specifically with the stripper I can't help with that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> You can get indoor/outdoor thermometers at Target and Radio Shack.  Probably lots of other places too.  But if you need one specifically with the stripper I can't help with that.



Yes, it would have to be one with the stripper...'cuz really I can tell if it's hot of cold inside and out.


----------



## Addie

cara said:


> there is a heavy storm approaching from the north sea. At the coast line there is a risk of a storm tide, well, actually several storm tides 'cause the storm shall last till tomorrow.
> From here it's about 160km/100mi to the sea, but it will be still strong.
> Hope we won't loose our roof like we did last time in 2007...



Sounds like our Nor'easters when they come ashore.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where did he get it?  I need to get one for Shrek!!!  LOL!!!




He got it on a clearance rack at Kohls.  I found it online but it says it's not available. Hopefully you can do a more thorough search and find it somewhere.

La Crosse Technology WS-9760U-IT Wireless Weather With Advanced Icon - Reviews & Prices @ Yahoo! Shopping

PF, I found one!  This picture shows how she bundles up for cold weather!!  Order it!!! LOL   He will love it.  

http://www.weatherequipment.com/La-...-Wireless-Thermometer-Weather-Girl_p_174.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> He got it on a clearance rack at Kohls.  I found it online but it says it's not available. Hopefully you can do a more thorough search and find it somewhere.
> 
> La Crosse Technology WS-9760U-IT Wireless Weather With Advanced Icon - Reviews & Prices @ Yahoo! Shopping



Thanks, Carol!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cloudy 1°F Feels like -20°F...the wind is just howling out there!


----------



## CarolPa

39 degrees right now.  Snow coming tonight.


----------



## pacanis

Cool thermometer! lol
We've got a nice little dusting right now. It's cold, but no wind. Nice day.


----------



## CarolPa

Pac you probably won't get the snow that we are scheduled to get this evening.  It's coming from the south I believe.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, it would have to be one with the stripper...'cuz really I can tell if it's hot of cold inside and out.



Heck, PF - I can tell even from down _here _that it's cold outside where you live.

Mum's the word on our Florida temps.  Don't need no brickbats sent south.


----------



## CarolPa

tinlizzie said:


> Heck, PF - I can tell even from down _here _that it's cold outside where you live.
> 
> Mum's the word on our Florida temps.  Don't need no brickbats sent south.




Hot is not always the most desirable weather.  Especially when you factor in menopause!  LOL


----------



## Katie H

Not pretty.

Opened the blinds this morning at 7 to see everything coated in ice.  The wind is blowing and we have a combination or rain and sleet, mostly sleet.  Now, nearly 4 hours later, absolutely everything is covered solidly in ice.  The road is one big sheet of ice and it's still coming down.  Supposed to do this for today and tomorrow, ramping up as the hours pass.  Seems eerily similar to January 2009.

We called our trip to Atlanta off.  Good decision.  Traveling would be risky, especially in some of the areas we were to travel.  Plus, we need to be here because if we lose power there is every possibility the water pipes might freeze.  Definitely do not want that.  At least by being home we can run the gas logs to keep the house warmish and prevent any frozen pipes.

We're all set and I have a pile of knitting and crocheting I can do to stay occupied.  Not that I ever need anything to stay busy.  I always have something to do.

My game plan is set for dinner meals in the event we lose power.  Gonna depend on the crock-pot early on, then utilize the gas cooktop after that, if necessary.  Got my fingers crossed that everything stays on.  Still, this region is a little goofy.  The electricity can go off because of a big rain storm.  Ah, life in the country.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Pac you probably won't get the snow that we are scheduled to get this evening. It's coming from the south I believe.


 
Works for me!


----------



## Addie

Temp is 55ºF and overcast.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a ridiculous 77 degrees today. It's December, for crying out loud! Supposed to be cooler this weekend, in the 50s with rain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mid-40's and gloomy.  No matter the weather I HAVE to run a couple errands.  Then we'll snug in to our chairs tonight to watch TV or read.  Tomorrow is college football starting at noon and going until (fingers crossed) Ohio State beats Michigan State in the 8 o'clock game.  Go Bucks!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It's worked all day to get up to 4 degrees.   The outdoor temp is starting to take its toll in my drafty old house.   Time to put on my wool sox I guess.  

 I would Like to go to the store.  I don't Need to do so.  I'm staying inside.  

 I have a series of movies lined up to watch this evening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very cold...1 above but again -20 with wind chill.

Neat link!
You've Never Seen a Snowflake in This Much Detail - AccuWeather.com


----------



## Dawgluver

Pac posted the video, the stills worked better for me on the iPad.  How beautiful!

11°F, the wind died down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

wha video???


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> wha video???



http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/nation/2013/12/06/3886871/

Pac shared it earlier.  I can't see too many videos due to stupid limited bandwith courtesy my lovely Verizon network.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very cold...1 above but again -20 with wind chill.
> 
> Neat link!
> You've Never Seen a Snowflake in This Much Detail - AccuWeather.com



Those are really cool!  Love the one that looks like a kid's building component!  Our kids had something that had tubular connectors.

We are getting a lull between freezing rain episodes.  As long as the power stays on it can do its thing outside.   No where to go Saturday but my chair.   Meanwhile, I hope Katie and texasgirl both still have electricity...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Snowflake pics you have to see to believe
> 
> Pac shared it earlier.  I can't see too many videos due to stupid limited bandwith courtesy my lovely Verizon network.



Great video...amazing art!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Clear *-2°*
                            feels like -29°

I have the heat turned up to 80°F and can't get the temp in here over 66°F, thanks for warm socks, lots of blankets and the space heater in the bathroom.  I may need to plastic seal the windows, lots of cold coming in from there.


----------



## CarolPa

Our little stripper says it's 29 degrees outside and 66 inside, but our thermostat control for the furnace it says 68.  I am comfortable in shorts and a tee shirt with no shoes or socks on.  

We only got about 2 inches of snow but we got a lot of freezing rain and little ice balls before it turned to snow.  No more precipitation predicted for the rest of the day.

Now that I moved the stripper over to my computer desk, about 3 ft away from his end table, the indoor temp went up to 69.  I think his table is much closer to the outside wall.  Either that or I'm just radiating a lot of heat!  LOL


----------



## pacanis

26F here. Just barely a dusting of snow, but my driveway is slippery because of the moisture that froze on it. The winds are calm, which means they will probably pick up some.


----------



## Zhizara

*Weird Weather*

I just don't get the latest weather.  

Yesterday, it got over 80° inside my apartment.  Last evening, a north wind started blowing hard directly through the open windows and I had to turn the heat on.  Later, I needed to run the a/c.  

This morning, I awoke to find my picture window all blurry.  Yes, the condensation is on the inside, yet my humidity meter says it's at 51% which is a healthy, comfortable level??????

What's up with this?


----------



## pacanis

51% humidity inside is high. Mmost folks who have humidifiers on their furnaces keep them set 30-35%.


----------



## CarolPa

From what it says on my barometer on my wall it is around 53 percent in here and we have no condensation on our windows.  We have a humidifier on our furnace but haven't used it for years because it causes too much condensation.  I googled and it said that indoor humidity should be between 30 and 50.  Who knows how reliable this thing is on the wall?


----------



## texasgirl

23 degrees, windchill 12. More ice coming too 
Suppose to get down to 15 today and possibility of a windchills of -4 in TEXAS??


----------



## pacanis

My one storm door is always condensated, but it's because it's cold outside and warm inside. If you don't have double-pane windows you could get condensation, too.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It's up to Minus 6 at mid-day.  It's aiming for 2 above.    No going out today.


----------



## KatyCooks

Outside - 45f (7C)

Indoors - temp 70.5f ( 21C)   Humidity 57%  (avg over the past 24 hours ranged from 45% to 59%)

(One of my birthday presents the other day was a Hygrometer)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Birthday?   We missed your birthday Katy?   You should have let us know - we could have baked you a virtual cake.  Bonus: NO calories!

Looks like lots of us are donning thermals to keep warm.  We're around the freezing mark but it's that damp cold that penetrates.  At least the sun peeked out today so it *looked* nice. 

Glad to see both Katie H and texasgirl have power.  Stay warm and snuggly ladies!


----------



## KatyCooks

I'm not one for making a fanfare about it CG.

 But I am a Brit, so therefore very interested in weather!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Birthday?   We missed your birthday Katy?   You should have let us know - we could have baked you a virtual cake.  Bonus: NO calories!
> 
> Looks like lots of us are donning thermals to keep warm.  We're around the freezing mark but it's that damp cold that penetrates.  At least the sun peeked out today so it *looked* nice.
> 
> *Glad to see both Katie H and texasgirl have power.  Stay warm and snuggly ladies!*


+1

We're at around freezing too, with that same humidity that crawls under your clothes, too bright sunshine, and a stiff, chilly breeze.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> +1
> 
> We're at around freezing too, with that same humidity that crawls under your clothes, too bright sunshine, and a stiff, chilly breeze.



I know what you mean Taxy.  It looks lovely, but it bites!


----------



## taxlady

And yes, I'm wearing cotton leggings as long underwear.


----------



## simonbaker

We have been waking up in the morning to 14 below zero. The high for the day has not gotton to zero this week. It's gotton close, yesterday was -1.  Hope this cold snap goes ceases very soon.  Cannot seem to warm up here in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Addie

Katie H, how did you make out in the storm? Any damage? I also saw  on the news that Dallas got hit really hard by an ice storm also. I hope everyone is all right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-8°F...The car finally got warm a half block from home.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 38 degrees right now and it's been raining all day. Time to think about starting dinner.


----------



## pacanis

Cold, but no snow. I'm happy.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> -8°F...The car finally got warm a half block from home.


  Sounds like here. It feels like my car never really warms up! A regular heat wave here today. The high was 19 ABOVE zero   It's sure cooling off tonight though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to go for blood work in the morning, I'm heating the car up before I go.  Bad enough I don't get to have coffee, but no heat will not work for me, when I am half asleep!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to go for blood work in the morning, I'm heating the car up before I go.  Bad enough I don't get to have coffee, but no heat will not work for me, when I am half asleep!


You will be great!  Your strength & determination will get you through with a smile on your face, let them all know who is in charge!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-2°F, itty bitty snowfall and fog...perfect for a drive in the dark with no coffee.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

High temp today is supposed to be up to Zero.  One whole degree difference from now.    With windshield at minus 25, I  don't think we will notice the difference.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

-2C (28F) and light snow. Supposed to go all the way to 0C (32F) this afternoon.


----------



## pacanis

It's kind of drizzling here.


----------



## taxlady

It's snowing lightly. We're expecting 10-15 cm (4"-6"). Looks like we've got about 4-5 cm so far. It's supposed to rain this evening. It's about freezing out now.


----------



## Dawgluver

-2° F, and wind that chills to the bone.  We got snow yesterday.

I can handle cold just fine, but with wind, not so much.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to -14. It was -10 by 7 30 am on the way to school/work. Reached a high of 4. Back down below 0 now.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> -2° F, and wind that chills to the bone.  We got snow yesterday.
> 
> I can handle cold just fine, but with wind, not so much.



I HATE, HATE, HATE the wind. It finds my bones and stays right there to torment me.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Woke up to -14. It was -10 by 7 30 am on the way to school/work. Reached a high of 4. Back down below 0 now.



All the way up to 4 degrees? A regular heat wave for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

8°F, no wind, but it's been snowing all day, about two inches of snow at my house.


----------



## pacanis

It's snowing pretty good here. A prelude of what's to come tonight and tomorrow... unless the storm got here early.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have rain and 40 degrees right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

10°F, snowing about 3" outside.  We are having a heatwave!


----------



## CarolPa

25 degrees here this morning.  I woke up at 3 AM and there was no snow.  Now we have about an inch and it's flurrying.  It was just enough to cause havoc for rush hour.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Someone dusted our trees with feathers!


----------



## CatPat

COLD! The skies are clear and it's 38 degrees.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

It snowed all day here and not one flake stuck to the ground. Only made it wet.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Someone dusted our trees with feathers!


Gorgeous.

Ours melted. We still have about ~5 cm (2 in) on the ground. That's less than we got yesterday. We didn't get the rain we were expecting. Currently -7C (19F) and feels like -14C (7F). We're expecting some flurries tonight.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It was so windy here today that it blew the snow from the other day around and made a lot of drifting on the roads.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bonechilling cold and wind.  I'm glad I wore waterproof mascara, the wind made my eyes water like crazy.


----------



## pacanis

Weird weather here today. It snowed along the lake and nowhere else. Not even the snowbelt. Darn near whiteout conditions and people driving 30mph below the speed limit. Well, some of the people...Yet five miles south of here it was dry and sunny. Now it's really blowing and the storm is moving in. I imagine the snowbelt is getting hit now, too.

Nice pic, CG.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

25°F, feels like 21°F, yucky brown sludgy ice on the streets and lots of idiots out there driving.  Never slid this morning in the nice fresh stuff, but the ice on the streets now...have to drive really slow to not lose control.


----------



## simonbaker

Had to work late again. A few cars in the ditch, off the interstate, on the way home.  It's continuing to snow. Tonight seems to be the warmest part of the whole day! 17F now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks taxy and pac.  The snow is nice.  It's hiding the fact that Himself hasn't cut the grass since before Halloween and that I've left all the weeds and dead perennial vegetation in the gardens to rot.  We were LAZY this fall...


----------



## JGDean

It's about 41F here in NW Florida but the sky is clear and blue and the sun is shining. Much better than the cold rain we had earlier this week.


----------



## pacanis

Looks like we are getting another session of our winter storm. Very heavy snowfall.


----------



## Dawgluver

3° F, with -18° windchill.  The snow mostly missed us last night.  Brrrrrrr!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

19°F, cloudy...took the trash out in my scrubs, no coat.  No problem, felt good!


----------



## pacanis

17 here. And it looks like the yesterday afternoon/early evening storm was all we got. Another 4 inches or so. The way it was coming down I expected a foot of fresh snow this morning.


----------



## taxlady

I thought it was a bit colder today, when I stepped outside for a smoke wearing a velour pullover over a cotton turtle neck and and thin velour trousers. It is colder today. -18C (0 F). So, yeah, colder today.


----------



## CarolPa

Today it is 16 degrees.  Doggie doesn't want to go out.  At least there's no snow.  We are supposed to get 3-6 inches Friday night into Sat.  I hope it's 6.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

-10°C (14F) but the windchill makes it feel more like -19°C (-2F). Lots of squalls coming in off of Lake Huron/Georgian Bay but not much here in town. It seems to be going around us. Lake Simcoe seems to be protecting us.


----------



## Andy M.

Much colder than average here.  Should be 42ºF but it's around 23ºF.  We will be below freezing for the rest of the week and will have to deal with a storm Saturday night/Sunday.


----------



## taxlady

Far too sunny out.


----------



## simonbaker

A heat wave..we hit 23F for a high today!!


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> Much colder than average here.  Should be 42ºF but it's around 23ºF.  We will be below freezing for the rest of the week and will have to deal with a storm Saturday night/Sunday.




I wonder if that's the same storm we're due to get Friday night into Saturday.  They were saying 3-6, now they changed it to 2-4.  I think you get more snow on the east coast than we get.


----------



## phinz

Cold, cold, cold. Considering a week ago I was stepping off a cruise ship into the Bahamas, this weather is really hard to take. Thank goodness I leave for Key West in three weeks. Maybe I can travel enough this winter to skip the cold altogether.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just came in from running my errands, we are having a miniature blizzard!

The driving was not too bad for my little truck.   I did see a little car with a great big tower strapped on the roof trying to navigate the snow and ice without much success.  When I got close to it the sign was for Google Earth, not a good day to go explore! 

North of me the little town of Redfield has gotten over 5 feet of snow in the last couple of days.  Years ago up that way, the oldtimers used to ask everyone they met three questions in the fall.

Got yer wood in?
Got yer deer yet?
Got yer 26 weeks in? (unemployment insurance for the winter months)

They are a hardy bunch!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I just came in from running my errands, we are having a miniature blizzard!
> 
> The driving was not too bad for my little truck.   I did see a little car with a great big tower strapped on the roof trying to navigate the snow and ice without much success.  When I got close to it the sign was for Google Earth, not a good day to go explore!
> 
> North of me the little town of Redfield has gotten over 5 feet of snow in the last couple of days.  Years ago up that way, the oldtimers used to ask everyone they met three questions in the fall.
> 
> Got yer wood in?
> Got yer deer yet?
> Got yer 26 weeks in? (unemployment insurance for the winter months)
> 
> They are a hardy bunch!



They sound like they come from Down East. Ehyuh


----------



## LPBeier

Our little skiff of snow is gone and it is still raining.  I am so glad the snow is gone because I can go out and get the mail.


----------



## Addie

It is Friday the 13th. I am wondering if that is an omen for the storm they keep telling us about all week. Being as close to the ocean as I am, our temps are a bit higher than what the weatherman is telling us. It makes it hard to decide what our weather is really going to be.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> I wonder if that's the same storm we're due to get Friday night into Saturday.  They were saying 3-6, now they changed it to 2-4.  I think you get more snow on the east coast than we get.



I think it is Carol.  Watching the 11:00 news last night, the first mention of accumulation was 6" to 9" for my area.  By the time he got to the full forecast, he had changed it to 3" to 6".  I though that was just fine with me.  This morning, accumulation is now 6" to 12".

Bottom line - it's gonna snow and the forecasters have now clue.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I think it is Carol.  Watching the 11:00 news last night, the first mention of accumulation was 6" to 9" for my area.  By the time he got to the full forecast, he had changed it to 3" to 6".  I though that was just fine with me.  This morning, accumulation is now 6" to 12".
> 
> *Bottom line - it's gonna snow and the forecasters have no clue.*



You got that right Andy. I heard 1-2" at noon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> It is Friday the 13th. I am wondering if that is an omen for the storm they keep telling us about all week. Being as close to the ocean as I am, our temps are a bit higher than what the weatherman is telling us. It makes it hard to decide what our weather is really going to be.



A good night to dig out an old copy of Stephen King's Storm of the Century video!


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> A good night to dig out an old copy of Stephen King's Storm of the Century video!


The other day a friend whose wife is working in New York told me that she'd reported that it was snowing over there. 

 Hmm. What New York gets today we tend to get next week when it works its way east over the Atlantic ocean.

 Weirdly mild over here. Nearly in the middle of December and I was wandering round the stable yard in a thin sweater and no coat. It did however rain like we were going to need Noah's Ark.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to a balmy 32°F according to my car thermometer.  Currently 28°F, and we're supposed to get snow later tonight here along Old Man River.


----------



## CarolPa

As much as I was anticipating that snow that's forcasted for tonight I'm hoping it passes us by.  My grandson wants to come over and trim my tree with me!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> As much as I was anticipating that snow that's forcasted for tonight I'm hoping it passes us by.  My grandson wants to come over and trim my tree with me!



That sound like fun. I always just left the tree which ever way the kids did it. The tree was more for them, than for me. I had some strange looking trees. How old is he?


----------



## Andy M.

We expecting 8"-12" tomorrow night and Sunday morning.  That means everyone races to the grocery stores to load up on milk and bread.  The stores will be mobbed and the shelves will be bare.

This is something I've never understood.  Do other people eat a lot of milk and bread when it's snowing?  Is it a religious thing?  And why milk and bread?  How about some meat and vegetables?  What about stocking up on bacon?  

_Hmmm, note to self.  Buy some extra bacon.  Better get some milk and bread too._


----------



## phinz

Milk, bread, cigarettes and beer. I don't drink milk or smoke cigarettes, but there's an innate drive in me to purchase these things whenever they predict snow. I don't have a choice. I'm driven to do so.


----------



## taxlady

-22C (-8F)

Looks like we are getting some of that storm too. According to the Weather Network,

"...Finally, a low pressure system from the Southern United States will move to lie over New England Sunday morning while increasing. Snow associated with this system will affect Southern Quebec beginning Saturday evening with snowfall amounts possibly exceeding 15 centimetres. Northeasterly winds will also intensify as the system approaches and could significantly reduce visibilities in blowing snow."

They are predicting another 10 cm on Sunday. Total: 25 cm = ~10"


----------



## Aunt Bea

phinz said:


> Milk, bread, cigarettes and beer. I don't drink milk or smoke cigarettes, but there's an innate drive in me to purchase these things whenever they predict snow. I don't have a choice. I'm driven to do so.



For me it's mixing up a big batch of yeast bread dough for pizza, cinnamon buns and loaves of fresh bread, next comes a pot of soup or tomato sauce. I love to see the steam streaming down the kitchen windows, I still can't resist writing in the steam and drawing funny faces!

Humans are odd animals, at least this one is!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ...This is something I've never understood.  Do other people eat a lot of milk and bread when it's snowing?  Is it a religious thing?  And why milk and bread?  How about some meat and vegetables?  What about stocking up on bacon?
> 
> _Hmmm, note to self.  Buy some extra bacon.  Better get some milk and bread too._


Now bacon I understand!  And these guys have the "stocking up" right:








Beer, wine, Bourbon.  Whatever keeps you warm.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> -22C (-8F)............................They are predicting another 10 cm on Sunday. Total: 25 cm = ~10"


Wow taxy, it's as cold as a witch's...kiss!  We aren't that cold.  A "balmy" 8 degrees (-15 C).

We're in the 8-12 inch band of snow.  Told Himself we better get ourselves to church tomorrow so we don't have to worry about digging out early on Sunday.  So much for that "day of rest".  Apparently God has a sense of humor.


----------



## Addie

It is the Lemming Syndrome. One foes over the cliff, they all go over. Snowflakes seem to jump start the whole thing.


----------



## CarolPa

They predicted snow overnight, but I woke up to nary a flake.  They are still saying 2-4, but I don't know when.  Maybe it passed us up and went straight to New England.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Very strange. I can't recall ever seeing so much steam coming in off of the bay.


----------



## phinz

Wet. Gray. Cold. Nasty. I wanna go back to the islands.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

warm, and windy. It was -17C (1.4F) and -26C (-15F) with windchill yesterday, and right now it is +5C (41F) and -3C (27F) with windchill. No wonder I have a bit of a headache!

Still have roughly 2 feet of snow on the ground though :crazy:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Where's my SNOW!!!!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where's my SNOW!!!!



I'd happily share mine with you PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Send it on down, I'm directly south of you!


----------



## Andy M.

Sunny and cold.  The calm before the storm.  I called my sister and told her they didn't have to come tonight.  I figured she would be agonizing over the decision so I thought I'd make it easy for her.  To my surprise, they want to come so we moved up the time by an hour to help out the situation.

We are expecting 8"-12" from tonight through Sunday AM.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where's my SNOW!!!!


You can have all of our snow! It's 12F here today


----------



## CarolPa

It started snowing around 10 AM.  It was light and mixed with rain. It's still snowing very lightly but it's not accumulating on the roads, just the grass and porch.  The barometer is just starting to drop, so maybe they just had the timing wrong.


----------



## pacanis

It's been snowing all day two hours north of you, Carol. No chance of rain as it's still darn cold.


----------



## CarolPa

It's 30 degrees right now.  Did you get accumulation, Pac?


----------



## Silversage

83F & Sunny.  We're putting out the Christmas decorations.


----------



## CarolPa

I guess it's because I have lived in PA all my life, sunny and 83 would just not be Christmas for me.  I have to have cold and snow for Christmas.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The traffic report from my third floor bathroom window!  

Traffic is moving slowly on the main street and it looks like it's covered in brown sugar, my street appears to be covered with powdered sugar, the man on TV says there's a storm a comin'!


----------



## Addie

The day started out at 11ºF. Now it has climbed all the way up to 19ºF. I was planning on going out this morning, but not in that cold. And certainly not riding my scooter. Right now it is snowing. The ground is covered. We will see what the night brings.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> It's 30 degrees right now. Did you get accumulation, Pac?


 
Oh we're getting accumulation alright


----------



## CarolPa

Our snow just changed to huge fluffy flakes and it is accumulating.  The roads are covered and the barometer took a nose dive.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> The day started out at 11ºF. Now it has climbed all the way up to 19ºF. I was planning on going out this morning, but not in that cold. And certainly not riding my scooter. Right now it is snowing. The ground is covered. We will see what the night brings.



We have a friend from Boston who was a weather forecaster in the Navy with DH and still has family and friends there. He says Boston will get about 1" of accumulation overnight with a changeover to sleet and rain tomorrow. Accumulations of 6-12" north and west, with most areas getting 8-10". 

He's been very accurate with predicting nor'easters here, and Hurricane Sandy last year. Let's see how well he does


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 49 degrees and rain right now. Curled up in a recliner with a book and my tablet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33°F, been wandering in and out without a coat.  Went to Costco earlier, only had a sweater on because my pants don't have pockets.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> -22C (-8F)...





Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow taxy, it's as cold as a witch's...kiss!  We aren't that cold.  A "balmy" 8 degrees (-15 C).
> 
> We're in the 8-12 inch band of snow.  Told Himself we better get ourselves to church tomorrow so we don't have to worry about digging out early on Sunday.  So much for that "day of rest".  Apparently God has a sense of humor.


It warmed up. It's been -18C (0 F) most of today. With the wind, that was really frelling cold. This is our forecast:


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 33°F, been wandering in and out without a coat.  Went to Costco earlier, only had a sweater on because my pants don't have pockets.



You went in only a sweater?  I can see that it might be annoying not to have pockets in one's trousers, but to leave them home...










 Ducks and runs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> You went in only a sweater?  I can see that it might be annoying not to have pockets in one's trousers, but to leave them home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ducks and runs



Yeah, but it cleared out the parking lot and store really fast!!!


----------



## simonbaker

It's just a little after midnight & it's 10F. The wind makes it feel much colder.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, but it cleared out the parking lot and store really fast!!!



I'll have to remember this for future shopping expeditions!


----------



## taxlady

So, does the sweater have pockets?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> So, does the sweater have pockets?



Yes, perfect for the car keys...


----------



## taxlady

The snow started around 19h and we have a couple of inches. The snow flakes are getting bigger. It warmed up 2 degrees to -16C (3F) with wind chillies of -28C (-18F).


----------



## taxlady

We did some shopping in the -18 C /0 F weather. At the liquor store parking lot I saw a guy on a bicycle!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> We have a friend from Boston who was a weather forecaster in the Navy with DH and still has family and friends there. He says Boston will get about 1" of accumulation overnight with a changeover to sleet and rain tomorrow. Accumulations of 6-12" north and west, with most areas getting 8-10".
> 
> He's been very accurate with predicting nor'easters here, and Hurricane Sandy last year. Let's see how well he does





We got about one inch and now it is raining. I never pay attention to what they say on TV. Boston weather is always less than the rest of the state. Unless it is a Nor'easter. Then we get it all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Icy rain hitting our windows right now Addie.  I despise this kind of weather.  Back home we might get freezing rain once every couple years or so.  Seems like it happens a couple times a winter where we are now.  Hate it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 33°F, been wandering in and out without a coat.  Went to Costco earlier, only had a sweater on because my pants don't have pockets.



Long pants? Sweater?  I've seen a few crazies up here wearing shorts and sneakers with no socks in that kind of weather. *shakes head*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> Our snow just changed to huge fluffy flakes and it is accumulating...


Those are my favorite kind of flake!  When it was really cold back home I swear some of the flakes were the size of dinner plates!  I know, exaggerating, but they drifted down like something out of a Charlie Brown TV special.  Up here if we get the larger flakes they don't drift, they come sideways at you at about 40 or 50 MPH.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> *Our snow just changed to huge fluffy flakes and it is accumulating.*  The roads are covered and the barometer took a nose dive.



Around here, in the spring, the farmers call those big fluffy snowflakes "poor mans manure".

In the winter they just call it snow!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> We got about one inch and now it is raining. I never pay attention to what they say on TV. Boston weather is always less than the rest of the state. Unless it is a Nor'easter. Then we get it all.



In the Navy, it's kind of important to get a forecast right. The captain hates it when an aircraft carrier is in a bad weather system while jets are trying to land on the flight deck 

Our area is the same way - it's always warmer than the rest of the state, because of our proximity to the Atlantic Ocean and the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## CarolPa

It's now around 30 degrees with a wind chill of 18.  Overall, over the past 24 hours we got about 2 inches, total.  I saw on the news that generally, around Pittsburgh the accumulation was 5-7 inches, but I am actually about 20 miles SE of Pittsburgh, so we didn't get that.  What a difference a few miles make.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> It's now around 30 degrees with a wind chill of 18.  Overall, over the past 24 hours we got about 2 inches, total.  I saw on the news that generally, around Pittsburgh the accumulation was 5-7 inches, but I am actually about 20 miles SE of Pittsburgh, so we didn't get that.  What a difference a few miles make.



For sure. I have my own weatherman here at home  He tells me that when there's a weather system boundary, it can be difficult to forecast exactly where the line between freezing rain and snow, or a few inches and many inches of snow, will be, depending on how the system is moving, how close it is to large bodies of water, etc.


----------



## dragnlaw

West outside of Montreal, Quebec, it is 8*F but in the wind feels like -8*F.  On my struggles to the barn and the hen house, some places are clear but then you hit the drifts up to the knees....   sigh, I guess winter really is here...  but on a happier note I can spend more time reading the forum and trying new recipes!


----------



## Andy M.

Storm's over.  We got about 8"-10" light and fluffy.  Cares are shoveled out and waiting for the plow to clear our parking spaces.  

I shoveled a path from the deck in the back to the sidewalk out front so I can take the trash & recycle out tomorrow.


----------



## phinz

Sleet. Clouds/fog slowly running up the parkway. Mt. Leconte is completely socked in. We can't even see Grapeyard Ridge right now. It's in the low 30s and miserable. But I'm alive. And I'm about to go out Christmas shopping in Gatlinburg, so it's not that bad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24°F, no wind, no snow


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Long pants? Sweater?  I've seen a few crazies up here wearing shorts and sneakers with no socks in that kind of weather. *shakes head*



I never wear socks. I can't stand anything touching the skin graft on my lower leg. Even when I have surgery, I will not let them cover that leg. So freezing weather, I go without socks. And even boots. The graft runs down to the top of my instep.


----------



## Addie

For me, right now my weather is rain! Inside my apartment and I don't have enough pans to catch it all. So I will just let it rain and put in for a new carpet or wood floor.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 20°F and cloudy.  It's not doing anything other than being cold.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> For me, right now my weather is rain! Inside my apartment and I don't have enough pans to catch it all. So I will just let it rain and put in for a new carpet or wood floor.


 Is there water coming from the upstairs neighbour?

I hope it stops soon and doesn't cause you too much damage.


----------



## taxlady

It's up to -13 F (9F), but feels like -18C (0 F). It's still snowing. Looks like 8-10 inches of new snow.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> It's up to -13 F (9F), but feels like -18C (0 F). It's still snowing. Looks like 8-10 inches of new snow.



Can you really tell a difference between -13 F (9F) and -18C (0 F)?? I'd say both are pretty durned cold!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Is there water coming from the upstairs neighbour?
> 
> I hope it stops soon and doesn't cause you too much damage.



No. It is coming from the roof. The water is seeping down between the walls. There is nothing they can do until the temps go above 32ºF. They have needed a whole new roof and have just been patching for the past six years. There is no damage to my apartment except for the ceiling. I figure sooner or later the ceiling will come down. Nothing under where it is leaking.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie - I really feel for you! How frustrating!

GotGarlic - I am of an age that is still having a hard time with Fahrenheit to Celsius, my kids just don't get my dilemma .  

 But....  40/44 below is the same in either Fahrenheit or Celsius...  NOW THAT IS COLD!   I personally think anything below 0 Fahrenheit is cold.  We did not cancel outdoor Ringette games unless it was 10 below (F) for the girls.  Now you rarely can even find outdoor ice games! They are all indoor arenas!


----------



## simonbaker

Fluffy snow since 7:30 am although it didn't amount to much. Cold all day, 10F.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Can you really tell a difference between -13 F (9F) and -18C (0 F)?? I'd say both are pretty durned cold!


Yes! I was actually just thinking about that. It's surprising how much difference it makes. at -13C, you dress for it and it's not a big deal. At -18C you have to move around a lot or you can easily die from being outside too long. -18C is a sort of magic boundary for that, well actually that boundary is probably -21.1 F, the temperature where saltwater freezes. Fahrenheit thought it was 0 F. 

Yesterday, with the -18C, we went shopping and one gust of wind and holy cow, it was miserable. I didn't really notice cold anywhere but my face, but, oh boy was that ever cold. Everything else was covered and I was wearing leggings under my jeans. (I am really glad my glasses have plastic rather than metal frames.)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Overnight we got about 8-10 inches of snow, but by the time dawn broke the freezing rain had sealed it down to about 6 inches. The temp?  Well after snowblowing the long hill of a drive Himself was chilled, so it was 2-fingers-of-Bourbon cold.  Is that a legitimate reading???


----------



## Addie

Sounds stupid I know, but you don't want to wear earrings when the temps drop. There have been cases of frostbite on the earlobes from the metal getting so cold. Take off your metal rings, bracelets, etc. They help conduct the cold to your body.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Sounds stupid I know, but you don't want to wear earrings when the temps drop. There have been cases of frostbite on the earlobes from the metal getting so cold. Take off your metal rings, bracelets, etc. They help conduct the cold to your body.


Doesn't sound stupid to me. It was a shocker to me my first winter in Montreal. I have pierced ears and I was in pain. I don't notice a problem from my wedding ring, but I usually wear gloves and it doesn't go through anything.


It stopped snowing around 21h. It's still -13C (9F). I just took out the garbage. I wore my leather jacket and shoes - no hat, no gloves, no boots, no scarf and it felt cold, but not horrible. (Yes, I was wearing trousers, etc. I don't want PF getting even for my smart-arse comment yesterday. )


----------



## dragnlaw

Oh yeah!!!  Were you live is entirely relevant to how you view weather!
 Born in Hamilton, ON...  snow belt but not super cold.
 moved to the Twin Cities...  lots of snow but still not super cold.
 then on to Germany and Switzerland...  again, lots of snow but not super cold...
 back to Toronto area, yechh..  rain and fog
 Vancouver, BC.... city - mostly rain... but lots of snow outside the area.
 Montreal...  we had more than a month of below 40 (Celsius or Fahrenheit... same thing )...  now THAT was a shocker!  When it climbed up to 0 Fahrenheit... people were dancing in the street.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Oh yeah!!!  Were you live is entirely relevant to how you view weather!
> Born in Hamilton, ON...  snow belt but not super cold.
> moved to the Twin Cities...  lots of snow but still not super cold.
> then on to Germany and Switzerland...  again, lots of snow but not super cold...
> back to Toronto area, yechh..  rain and fog
> Vancouver, BC.... city - mostly rain... but lots of snow outside the area.
> Montreal...  we had more than a month of below 40 (Celsius or Fahrenheit... same thing )...  now THAT was a shocker!  When it climbed up to 0 Fahrenheit... people were dancing in the street.


Was that in 1994? I remember it getting that cold for about a week. Then I went to visit family in California, just in time for the Northridge quake.  I expected to get back to Montreal and normal winter temps, but it was still deep freeze (actually colder than a deep freezer) for weeks. While I was away, it had thawed for one day. That made the snow on the sidewalks start to melt, and then it froze hard and slick. It was so slippery, that teenage boys were walking like grannies.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> ..... back to Toronto area, yechh..  rain and fog.....
> Montreal...  we had more than a month of below 40 (Celsius or Fahrenheit... same thing )...  now THAT was a shocker!  When it climbed up to 0 Fahrenheit... people were dancing in the street.



Himself said Toronto sounds like Columbus OH.  He went to college at THE Ohio State University and (for a year) road a motorcycle to school.  Brrrr!  And 40 below?  Sounds like the weather his college friend put up with....in Alaska!  Himself said his friend never wore anything warmer than a flannel shirt over his T-shirts down there! 

Love your sig, but for me the go-to "condiment" is bacon.  EVERYthing tastes better with bacon!


----------



## pacanis

It's still snowing. And blowing. I've got three foot drifts to deal with this morning. We need a melt.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> It's still snowing. And blowing. I've got three foot drifts to deal with this morning. We need a melt.




_~~It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas, everywhere I go..._


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> No. It is coming from the roof. The water is seeping down between the walls. There is nothing they can do until the temps go above 32ºF. They have needed a whole new roof and have just been patching for the past six years. There is no damage to my apartment except for the ceiling. I figure sooner or later the ceiling will come down. Nothing under where it is leaking.



If water is coming down from the roof between the walls, and has been for years, there is probably mold behind the walls and the water could cause electrical damage, and possibly a fire. I'm surprised the management of a building for poor, elderly people is allowed to get away with that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Doesn't sound stupid to me. It was a shocker to me my first winter in Montreal. I have pierced ears and I was in pain. I don't notice a problem from my wedding ring, but I usually wear gloves and it doesn't go through anything.
> 
> 
> It stopped snowing around 21h. It's still -13C (9F). I just took out the garbage. I wore my leather jacket and shoes - no hat, no gloves, no boots, no scarf and it felt cold, but not horrible. (Yes, I was wearing trousers, etc. I don't want PF getting even for my smart-arse comment yesterday. )



No earrings... how indecent of you!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> Was that in 1994?


 
 I think it was in 1966/67.  Just before Expo. I was living in Park Ex and was glad there was an apartment above and one below.  Helped keep it warmer!  I believe the year before that we had tons of snow, I think we got about 10" every weekend during most of Jan and Feb.  Streets were down to one lane, nobody could find their cars and if you did, you didn't dare take it out as the spot would not be there when you came back. City didn't even try to clear the side streets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 40°F...back to the sweater coat.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No earrings... how indecent of you!!!



They weren't her high school earrings!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> If water is coming down from the roof between the walls, and has been for years, there is probably mold behind the walls and the water could cause electrical damage, and possibly a fire. I'm surprised the management of a building for poor, elderly people is allowed to get away with that.



This building is managed by HUD. Federal Govt. Typical management. I have one of the smaller leaks in my ceiling. The first floor gets flooded in heavy rains. There have been times when HUD has had to put a couple of residents up in a nearby motel. 

I once lived in an apartment that had all the heating pipes for all three apartments running right under my floors. They were toasty warm all winter and helped keep my heating bill way down. Spent the whole winter walking barefoot. 

We get the Montreal Express in the winter. And I certainly do not want to thank any of you Canadians for that. Almost as bad as a Nor'easter in the winter. 

I stay inside all winter. If I have to go out, it is from the door to the car in a matter of seconds. And to think I used to go to work and wait for the bus in a short skirt and heels in this weather.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> This building is managed by HUD. Federal Govt. Typical management.



I don't really know what that means, having never lived in government-owned housing, but black mold inside the walls can cause serious respiratory problems, especially in elderly people whose immune systems may be compromised. There must be someone to report it to beyond the building's management. A local TV station, maybe.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

GG is right Addie. Chances are there is a lot of mold within the walls if you have been experiencing leaks for that long. Maybe this will help. Massachusetts Tenant Rights with Mold | Indoor-Restore

Scroll down to "*National Renter’s Rights". *


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I don't really know what that means, having never lived in government-owned housing, but black mold inside the walls can cause serious respiratory problems, especially in elderly people whose immune systems may be compromised. There must be someone to report it to beyond the building's management. A local TV station, maybe.



This is the first time I have had a leak in the seven years I have lived here. Right now they are up on the roof working on where the leak is. Evidently there has been a leak in that spot before. It is a patched over spot. But I have never smelled any off odor or had health problems. It stopped leaking last night and hasn't started again. I didn't even get a full saucepan of water from the leak. I am sure Frank will be around to take a look at my ceiling. I will ask him about the possibility of mold. He is the Head of Maintenance for the Management Company.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> .....We get the Montreal Express in the winter. And I certainly do not want to thank any of you Canadians for that. Almost as bad as a Nor'easter in the winter.
> 
> ...And to think I used to go to work and wait for the bus in a short skirt and heels in this weather.


I hadn't heard that term "Montreal Express" until now Addie, but it sounds a lot like the Alberta Clippers that fly across the Great Lakes.  If Lake Erie isn't frozen over when the come barreling in we can get a couple feet of snow out of one storm.   Either way you look at it, our neighbors to the north are hardy people since they have that kind of weather more than we do.

I remember shorts skirts and cold weather.  BRRR! Our son was in Cleveland just a few weeks ago and posted a photo from the mall area where I used to wait for the bus.  He couldn't believe I'd stand there with a short skirt and no hat!  He was bundled and he was freezing.  Wimp!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hadn't heard that term "Montreal Express" until now Addie, but it sounds a lot like the Alberta Clippers that fly across the Great Lakes.  If Lake Erie isn't frozen over when the come barreling in we can get a couple feet of snow out of one storm.   Either way you look at it, our neighbors to the north are hardy people since they have that kind of weather more than we do.
> 
> I remember shorts skirts and cold weather.  BRRR! Our son was in Cleveland just a few weeks ago and posted a photo from the mall area where I used to wait for the bus.  He couldn't believe I'd stand there with a short skirt and no hat!  He was bundled and he was freezing.  Wimp!



I would rather live in Canada than up by Oswego, NY. Every year they really get hit hard from the "lake effect" off Lake Erie. I remember one year they got *27 feet* of snow in 24 hours. Yes, I did type "feet".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I would rather live in Canada than up by Oswego, NY. Every year they really get hit hard from the "lake effect" off Lake Erie. I remember one year they got *27 feet* of snow in 24 hours. Yes, I did type "feet".


Must have been a 27-foot drift.  I couldn't believe 27 FEET so I googled it.  Many sources mention this as the record:
The world record for the most snowfall in a 24-hour period was set in the town of Silver Lake, Colorado, where 76 inches of snow fell on April 14 and 15, 1921. Eighty-seven inches of snow were recorded for the entire storm which lasted less than 28 hours.


----------



## taxlady

It's currently -21C (-6F). It got all the way up to -17C (1F) today.

This is what it looked like yesterday:


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Cooking Goddess said:


> Must have been a 27-foot drift.  I couldn't believe 27 FEET so I googled it.  Many sources mention this as the record:
> The world record for the most snowfall in a 24-hour period was set in the town of Silver Lake, Colorado, where 76 inches of snow fell on April 14 and 15, 1921. Eighty-seven inches of snow were recorded for the entire storm which lasted less than 28 hours.



Yup, from Wikipedia, " In 2007, Oswego gained national attention when approximately 130"  (slightly less than 11 feet) of snow fell in a two-week timespan. This  broke the record of the Blizzard of 1966, which blanketed the city with 102" of snow."
Oswego, New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dragnlaw

*2008*

arghhhh! .... can't even delete!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Heat wave in SE S.D. today. High of 31F. Most of the streets are melted off, just wet.  Now I can go back to a lighter jacket.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 23°F here along the river.  No wind, but a damp cold.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> It's currently -21C (-6F). It got all the way up to -17C (1F) today.
> 
> This is what it looked like yesterday:



taxy, that looks so picture-perfect!  Of course I'm saying that as someone who would be on the inside looking out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Yup, from Wikipedia, " In 2007, Oswego gained national attention when approximately 130"  (slightly less than 11 feet) of snow fell in a two-week timespan. This  broke the record of the Blizzard of 1966, which blanketed the city with 102" of snow."
> Oswego, New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Rocket, I'm not denying that some areas get lots of snow, some over a short time.  Upper VT in 2003 had over 20 feet on the ground during winter and they were still skiing into June.  I remember that because my SIL came up in late March 2004 to head to Killington...and we ran into Mud Season.  Michigan's UP piles up to the clouds almost any winter.  But what I found to be rather incredulous was the comment that one town got 27 feet of snow in 24 hours.  It didn't.  The Oswego total you just quoted was for just under 11 feet accumulated over two weeks.  By my Catholic school math, that averages to less than one measurable foot of snow in any one 24-hour period.  But no matter how you look at it, that is one heck of a lot of snow!


----------



## Addie

Sure, SB is having a heat wave and out temperature is at 13ºF. with an expected snowfall of two to four inches of snow tomorrow. So much to look forward to. Our temperatures are too low for December. This is January/February weather for us. Mother Nature's hormones are running amok!


----------



## Addie

New England had its own blizzard in 1978. 

Northeastern United States blizzard of 1978 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

I was working for the Boston Police Department at the time. I was the only civilian that reported to work every day. It took a lot of walking on my part though to get there. But the police did provide me with transportation home each night.


----------



## pacanis

Cool picture, Taxy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22°F, still no snow...


----------



## CarolPa

It's 35 degrees right now.  We got a couple inches of snow overnight.  Our temps are predicted to be in the high 40's over the weekend.  I'm getting out my shorts and sandals.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> It's 35 degrees right now.  We got a couple inches of snow overnight.  Our temps are predicted to be in the high 40's over the weekend.  I'm getting out my shorts and sandals.



Heck, that is bikini weather! Go for it girl.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Heck, that is bikini weather! Go for it girl.




Don't even try to IMAGINE me in a bikini!  LOL


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Cool picture, Taxy.


Thanks Pac. The snow was falling, but that's a Google+ enhancement, that animated snow. 

It's really cold. As Addie wrote, this is January/February weather. -18 C (0 F), when I took Shreddy to the vet. It went up to -16C (3F) and now it's -17C and snowing. Seems to feel a constant 10C (18F) colder than the actual temperature.


----------



## Addie

Snowing and our temperature has climbed up to 19ºF.


----------



## roadfix

Too warm for December here.....waaaay above normal.


----------



## GotGarlic

Here, too, roadfix. It's 60°F and sunny right now. A gorgeous December day  DH just came home early from work so he can get a bike ride in before dark.


----------



## phinz

Supposed to be up to 70* this weekend. Nice pre-Christmas weather. Makes me feel better than the 26* did last week.


----------



## pacanis

It didn't snow all day. That rocks! lol
Gloomy and gray and in the low twenties, but no snow. It was so nice not to get any more snow it made a crappy day seem like the first day of Spring.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So, crocuses pac?  Happy Easter. 




Addie said:


> New England had its own blizzard in 1978.
> 
> Northeastern United States blizzard of 1978 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia....



I bet Boston has had more than *one* blizzard over the years Addie.  I went looking for a link to Cleveland's "White Hurricane" in 1978 and found a CWRU "Encyclopedia of Cleveland History" link that showed four historical blizzards in the Cleveland area.  My Mom was pregnant with me when the 1950 one hit.  She didn't know it at the time and spent five days shoveling out!  Then, when she went to the doctor, he told her to "take it easy".  Um, bit late with THAT advice!

The Cleveland 1978 storm was from a different system than the one that hit Boston.  I remember the winds at the airport were recorded somewhere around 100 MPH.  The barometric reading was the lowest recorded for a land reading not associated with a hurricane - 28.28 inches.  We lost that record a few years later.  All I know is that the pressure dropped so very low so very fast I had a raging headache when I woke up the day of the storm.  Of course, Himself had to ignore everything and go to work.   Coming home he got stuck in a drift on the unplowed road but some nice couple took him in until I found a snowmobile rescue group that got him.  He got his car the next day.

The National Weather Service article about the Ohio hurricane has a photo of a home that was buried by the snowfall!  It was somewhat south of Toledo, in the state's NW corner.  You can see that here: It Hit!


----------



## pacanis

Not only seeing crocuses, CG... I can hear the loons!


----------



## Mad Cook

Crumbs, -18C! And I thought it was cold tonight when I went up to the yard to put Horse to bed and there was just a light frost in places!

 I don't like a warm bedroom and don't have the heat on overnight so I will resort to a hot water bottle tonight, I think.


----------



## CarolPa

Our temp right now is 35. I think we are supposed to get more snow overnight.  

Mad Cook, my husband and I do not agree on where to set the thermostat.  I think he keeps it too warm in here.  When I can, I sneak over and turn it down a notch or two.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> Crumbs, -18C! And I thought it was cold tonight when I went up to the yard to put Horse to bed and there was just a light frost in places!
> 
> I don't like a warm bedroom and don't have the heat on overnight so I will resort to a hot water bottle tonight, I think.


Isn't that awfully cold for England? It's not so unusual here in Quebec, but we do get really cold winters.


----------



## Dawgluver

A crisp 24°F here and a beautiful full moon tonight.  Saw a bunch of soaring bald eagles earlier today when I drove along the river, as well as one along the side of the road who must have been fishing in the little pond on my way to work.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> A crisp 24°F here and a beautiful full moon tonight.  Saw a bunch of soaring bald eagles earlier today when I drove along the river, as well as one along the side of the road who must have been fishing in the little pond on my way to work.


Sounds just like our temp.'s here. The wind makes it feel colder though.  The moon is really beautiful tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Sounds just like our temp.'s here. The wind makes it feel colder though.  The moon is really beautiful tonight.



Yes, the wind was fierce today.  We usually get your weather a day or so later than you.  We had to shut the blinds last night, the moon was so bright.  But when I looked out the BR window, the sky was enveloped in the most gorgeous pinks and purples around 5:30 am.


----------



## pacanis

It is snowing outside like Taxy's Google enhanced picture. Large flakes.
It must be the last hurrah before the forty degree weather we are supposed to start getting starting tomorrow. Supposed to...


----------



## Andy M.

We got about 6" overnight.  SO had an awful commute home last night.  She had to stop 3-4 times to clear the ice off her wipers.  Today is warmer and sunny.  About 40ºF so stuff is melting.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We got about 6" overnight.  SO had an awful commute home last night.  She had to stop 3-4 times to clear the ice off her wipers.  Today is warmer and sunny.  About 40ºF so stuff is melting.



It was bad last night. Andy. The Pirate stayed late at work making extra money shoveling and using the snow blower. He headed home after 10 p.m. My daughter left work at 1 p.m. Even then it took her over an hour to get from Quincy to Eastie. Normally a 20 minute ride for her. Several years ago I gave her one of those radio/flashlight/emergency beacon/thingamagigs for her to keep in the trunk of her car. Her husband kept taking it out to make room for his stuff. We both finally jumped all over his case. I also insist that she keep a blanket in the trunk. It is too easy to get caught behind a spinout on the Southeast Xway. She kept thinking about her emergency supplies all the way home wondering if she was going to need them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Not only seeing crocuses, CG... I can hear the loons!


What was that you said?  That you're a little loony? 


Right now it feels warm compared to the last couple days.  We're hanging around the freezing mark.

I keep watching the weather for our trip later this week.  Seems like the weather is cooperating - every time I check the 10-day, every spot along the route has increasingly warmer temps.  Looks like no chance of icing driving through PA.   Hoping to get away on Friday, when it's expected to be in the mid-40s and cloudy.  Perfect weather for sleeping.   (Himself always drives 1st leg since I'm scurrying around getting last-minute stuff done while he sleeps, then get up well before he does doing...last minute things. *sigh*)


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> What was that you said? That you're a little loony?
> 
> 
> Right now it feels warm compared to the last couple days. We're hanging around the freezing mark.
> 
> I keep watching the weather for our trip later this week. Seems like the weather is cooperating - every time I check the 10-day, every spot along the route has increasingly warmer temps. Looks like no chance of icing driving through PA.  Hoping to get away on Friday, when it's expected to be in the mid-40s and cloudy. Perfect weather for sleeping.  (Himself always drives 1st leg since I'm scurrying around getting last-minute stuff done while he sleeps, then get up well before he does doing...last minute things. *sigh*)


 
I missed the part where you said you'd be dropping off some fresh lobsters to me


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If we could, we would.  Unfortunately, no $3.99 ones right now.  Besides, we take two days to drive in so I'm not sure how fresh they'd be.  But I bet they'd be better ride-along companions than our crazy cat!


----------



## dragnlaw

hey MadCook.... it is 13 F and -11 C here (6pm) .... I also don't like a hot bedroom, so usually on nights like tonight I let the fire die out and the house goes cold.... course I have a pair of warm socks by the bed for the morning to get downstairs and try to re-ignite the coals.... brrrr sometimes I really do miss a gas/oil/anykind of furnace... but then again, I would miss the fire!

ummm, Cooking Goddess???? would you mind driving a little west and drop off a few lobsters here????

Addie.... tea candle, the type that burn for hours, and a book of matches in the glove department, can keep a car many degrees above.  and maybe save a life.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> hey MadCook.... it is 13 F and -11 C here (6pm) .... I also don't like a hot bedroom, so usually on nights like tonight I let the fire die out and the house goes cold.... course I have a pair of warm socks by the bed for the morning to get downstairs and try to re-ignite the coals.... brrrr sometimes I really do miss a gas/oil/anykind of furnace... but then again, I would miss the fire!
> 
> ummm, Cooking Goddess???? would you mind driving a little west and drop off a few lobsters here????
> 
> Addie.... tea candle, the type that burn for hours, and a book of matches in the glove department, can keep a car many degrees above.  and maybe save a life.


I second the candle and matches.

Warmer today here too. We're all the way up to -9 C (16 F).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It rained today...


----------



## simonbaker

32F for a high. Slushy & melting.


----------



## Dawgluver

Us too, SB.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Us too, SB.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're supposed to get freezing rain.  So far it's 34°F, so no freezing yet.  We are getting rain.  Should be fun tomorrow though.

SB, are you sending us this?


----------



## taxlady

It warmed up some more. We had a high of 0 C (32 F) and it's currently -1 C.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> We're supposed to get freezing rain.  So far it's 34°F, so no freezing yet.  We are getting rain.  Should be fun tomorrow though.
> 
> SB, are you sending us this?


No rain here. Just darn cold again.  The nice temp.'s didn't stick around to long. At 7 am it was 10 above zero, that was the high for today. We saw a few snow flurries around noon, but it didn't amount to much.  Somewhere below 0 tonight.


----------



## middie

We're getting lucky. At 1:10 a.m. it's still 43 degrees outside. Weather calks for rain this weekend. So with the warm temps and rain all the snow is melting (YAY!!!!)
however we're under flood warnings until Sunday night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

14°F no snow


----------



## Macgyver1968

68F/20C no snow.


----------



## taxlady

-7C (19 F), feels like -15C (5F) and snowing. We're expecting it to snow again tomorrow and freezing rain on Sunday.


----------



## Dawgluver

29°F, and freezing rain expected, it's been a light intermittent drizzle.  Temp dropping.  Schools are letting out early, yay!


----------



## Andy M.

Mid 40s and the snow is melting.


----------



## middie

Andy are you in Ohio? Lol. Same here


----------



## simonbaker

High of 8F. It's 4F now.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have an unseasonably warm 60ºF right now. The forecast for the weekend is ridiculous. 78 on Sunday!


----------



## Somebunny

We have PF's snow , but the weather gurus are predicting it will all be washed away by rain tomorrow.  It's currently 34F.  We got about 4" of the fluffy white stuff today.  Here are a couple of pics of the view out my office window.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21°F and about 4" of the gorgeous fluffy white stuff!  Loving it.  Went for a winding down walk in the snow, Heaven!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 21°F and about 4" of the gorgeous fluffy white stuff!  Loving it.  Went for a winding down walk in the snow, Heaven!



You finally got  your snow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hope we get a foot or more.


----------



## CarolPa

Happy to hear that you finally got your snow, PF.  

Right now it's 55 degrees at 8AM and supposed to get much warmer today.  They are predicting heavy rain all day and I am planning on staying in and baking.


----------



## Macgyver1968

I gotta finish baking cookies, and deliver them.  I take care of an elderly French woman down the street.  Her son and I went to high school together.  I'm sure she will be thrilled with the cookies.  She can't say "Mitch"  so she calls me "Meesh".  She just had back surgery...so I'm thinking of making her like...a month's worth of custom-made to her tastes frozen dinners with all the things she likes to eat..and can chew.  Probably be a better Christmas present than any store bought trinket.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope we get a foot or more.



A White Christmas for sure!


----------



## CarolPa

Macgyver1968 said:


> I gotta finish baking cookies, and deliver them.  I take care of an elderly French woman down the street.  Her son and I went to high school together.  I'm sure she will be thrilled with the cookies.  She can't say "Mitch"  so she calls me "Meesh".  She just had back surgery...so I'm thinking of making her like...*a month's worth of custom-made to her tastes frozen dinners with all the things she likes to eat.*.and can chew.  Probably be a better Christmas present than any store bought trinket.




That would be a wonderful gift, Macgyver.


----------



## pacanis

Rain all day here, too. 
And I don't know what the temp is, but my lighter fall jacket just came off in favor of a rain coat. It is WARM.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 63°F and mostly sunny skies today. It's supposed to reach almost 70. Weird winter weather.


----------



## Macgyver1968

You can thank me for the rain.  I washed the car yesterday.  I thought to myself as I was washing it "I bet I can make it rain"...then watched the local news, and the forecaster said "I don't say this very often, but there's a 100% chance of rain today"

43f/6c with constant showers.


----------



## taxlady

It snowed a lot yesterday and it's going to snow again today, with ice pellets or freezing rain.

"Total amounts of 15 to 30 centimetres of snow and ice pellets are expected over all these areas. Freezing rain amounts between 15 and 40 millimetres are expected over areas south of the St. Lawrence River tonight and Sunday. Winds will develop tonight and will cause blowing snow near the St. Lawrence River."

Don't know if the Island of Montreal will get the ice pellets or the freezing rain. We're *in* the Saint Lawrence River, not north or south of it.

I think I'll take public transit to that resto where we are meeting friends. I don't want to have to deal with parking when there will be less spaces because of the snow.


----------



## CatPat

Outside, it's raining and a bit warm, 56 degrees.

Inside, it's warm but cranky! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H

I'm wearing shorts.  Does that tell you anything?  It's 68F right now and very windy.

We had some significant thunderstorms during the night last night and the rain gauge registered 2 1/2 inches of rain.  The rain didn't begin until after midnight so it was a lot in a brief period of time.

Storms are predicted for us today, which are supposed to include heavy, heavy rains and more winds.  Flash flooding is expected.  I'm not surprised.  Our pond is full to overflowing.  The spillway is so deep Harley can swim in it.  Usually it's not more than ankle deep.

Looks like Mother Nature is having a hissy fit over today being the first day of winter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> A White Christmas for sure!



Topped out at 4 inches...I'll take it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Longest night of the year coming up...it's all shorter nights and longer days from here!


----------



## taxlady

-7C (-19F) and feels like -12C. The ice pellets have stopped.


----------



## taxlady

The ice pellets seem to be mixed with freezing rain now. I much prefer the ice pellets. This is what it looks like out my backdoor:


----------



## pacanis

That looked my my house last week, Taxy. It's all but gone now due to this rain.
I am not looking forward to looking at my basement tomorrow. I've got a wet spot starting already from the super saturated ground.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> That looked my my house last week, Taxy. It's all but gone now due to this rain.
> I am not looking forward to looking at my basement tomorrow. I've got a wet spot starting already from the super saturated ground.


Wet spots in the basement are never good.


----------



## phinz

It's wet here. Very wet. And warm. 58*. High of 65* today. Friend just left for Daytona. He had two choices. Down through Atlanta, raining all the way to the other side of Atlanta, or over through Asheville, raining to Asheville and dry the rest of the way. He decided to go the Asheville route. I think that was smart. Atlanta in the rain is never fun.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 71 degrees and cloudy right now. We're expecting a high of near 80!


----------



## simonbaker

Macgyver1968 said:


> I gotta finish baking cookies, and deliver them.  I take care of an elderly French woman down the street.  Her son and I went to high school together.  I'm sure she will be thrilled with the cookies.  She can't say "Mitch"  so she calls me "Meesh".  She just had back surgery...so I'm thinking of making her like...a month's worth of custom-made to her tastes frozen dinners with all the things she likes to eat..and can chew.  Probably be a better Christmas present than any store bought trinket.


That is so very nice of you to do that for her.  You are her angel here on earth.  Good for you for taking the incentive to care for someone less fortunate.  Just think if the whole world did this what a wonderful world it could be!


----------



## simonbaker

We woke up to 4F. There is a light dusting of snow over everything. The sun is coming out now, hope we can hit the double didgets today!


----------



## taxlady

The Weather Network says we have freezing rain, but I didn't feel any when I went outside. We're expecting ice pellets this afternoon and evening, then it should be clear overnight and no precipitation until 26 December. We are also expecting wind gusting to 90 km/hr (56 MPH).

We had a lot of snow last night. In the evening it seemed to be mixed with ice pellets. Not nice for walking home from the bus stop.

Currently -8C (18F) and feels like -16C (3F).

Here's pix out my back door of the same view yesterday and today. There was some drifting.


----------



## middie

60 degree (F)
sunny. Just all around gorgeous!!
Comes to a screeching halt tomorrow.
Snow and a high in the 30's. Gotta love the Midwest lol


----------



## simonbaker

Very cold. Right now it's 5 below 0.


----------



## pacanis

My clock must be off. It's getting darker and my area light just came back on 
I better check the weather and see if I'm still supposed to be here


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 69ºF and raining now. Supposed to get to 73 today, then cool down to the 50s for the rest of the week.


----------



## CarolPa

Right now it's 45 degrees, and still raining.  3 days now.  I wish it was snow.  Yesterday was so warm that DH turned off the furnace.  Last night he forgot to turn it back on before we went to bed and it was 63 degrees in here when I woke up.  That's probably why I slept so well.  He keeps it too warm in here.


----------



## Macgyver1968

28F/-2C....burr!!!


----------



## phinz

CarolPa said:


> Yesterday was so warm that DH turned off the furnace.  Last night he forgot to turn it back on before we went to bed and it was 63 degrees in here when I woke up.  That's probably why I slept so well.  He keeps it too warm in here.



We actually keep our thermostat set at 63* in the winter and 78* in the summer.


----------



## CarolPa

phinz said:


> We actually keep our thermostat set at 63* in the winter and 78* in the summer.




In the winter he keeps it 68.  That is just a bit too warm for sleeping for me.  In the summer, it's around 74.


----------



## taxlady

It got up to our predicted high for today: -6C (21F) It snowed earlier. It wasn't supposed to snow. It can stop now. We have plenty. Give the road crews a chance to get this mess cleaned up. Thank you.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're currently at 4°F.  Started out below zero this morning.


----------



## Addie

This morning Boston started out with very heavy dangerous fog with zero visibility. Right now it is raining and 34ºF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

37°F, raining


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 37°F, raining


Will you have any snow left for Xmas?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

-12C (10F) now. -15C (5F) tonight with a high of -14C (7F) tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Will you have any snow left for Xmas?



Just the cup I have saved in the fridge...


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> -12C (10F) now. -15C (5F) tonight with a high of -14C (7F) tomorrow.


Did you get much of the snow/freezing rain/ice pellets?


----------



## CarolPa

It's 30 degrees right now.  We got a dusting of snow overnight.  I guess that's our White Christmas.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Did you get much of the snow/freezing rain/ice pellets?


 
We just got a bit of ice pellets and snow. But south of us all the way down to Toronto got hammered. 200,000+ still without power and some not expected to get any until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## taxlady

-13°C, Feels like -21 (9°F, feels like -6)
going down to -20°C, Feels like -30 (-4°F feels like -22)


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> -13°C, Feels like -21 (9°F, feels like -6)
> going down to -20°C, Feels like -30 (-4°F feels like -22)


 
Same temps here, and with super bright sunshine.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Same temps here, and with super bright sunshine.


Yup, super bright sunshine here too.

You never answered my question about how much snow, etc. you got during the recent storm.


----------



## roadfix

...about 75 right now but feels like 90 just because it's December.   Even warmer on Xmas.   I can't get into the holiday groove when temps are unseasonably high like this.
I won't be able to get cozy and enjoy some hot adult beverages by the fireplace.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was just warm enough to put a layer of water on the ice this morning.  Yes, I managed to fall on my butt, No, I did not bounce back up.  One of these days I'm going to break something.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was just warm enough to put a layer of water on the ice this morning.  Yes, I managed to fall on my butt, No, I did not bounce back up.  One of these days I'm going to break something.


Don't have done that. Ow! Were you wearing gloves? I hate it when I fall down in winter and don't have my gloves or mitts on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Don't have done that. Ow! Were you wearing gloves? I hate it when I fall down in winter and don't have my gloves or mitts on.



Nope, no gloves and soaked my wool sweater coat.  Shrek was surprised I got home so soon after saying good bye.  After a change of clothes I finally got to work.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was just warm enough to put a layer of water on the ice this morning.  Yes, I managed to fall on my butt, No, I did not bounce back up.  One of these days I'm going to break something.





And that is why I stay in during the winter months. I am so fearful of breaking a hip. although my calcium levels are pretty good and I have excellent bone density. Please be careful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> And that is why I stay in during the winter months. I am so fearful of breaking a hip. although my calcium levels are pretty good and I have excellent bone density. Please be careful.



If I hadn't lost that weight I would have been able to bounce...

34°F, breezy...better not rain.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Merry Christmas!

We have about 4 inches of new snow!

It's about 14 degrees, the sun is shining, the pine trees outside my window are frosted with fresh snow and a few sparkling snowflakes are floating in the air, perfect!

I hear those sleigh bells jingling....


----------



## Addie

I like the house to be about 75ºF when I take a shower. The temp keeps going down. So I boost the heat up again. And it goes back to 70º again and again. I cannot get this apartment warm. I have a sweater on over my housecoat and nightgown. When I got up this morning it was 29ºF. out. It is now down to 16ºF. I have the blower on high and have finally put a large pot of water on the stove on low to get some humidity going in here. I hate being on these dang blood thinners. I never feel warm in the winter. I think I am going to bring my heavy bathrobe with me to my daughter's house. The keep their house at 65ºF. Either that or sit and eat in my heavy furry winter coat.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 31°F and cloudy today. Brrrr! I know it's not what a lot of you deal with, but we're not used to it down here! And after 80° the other day, I'm FREEZING! Luckily, Santa brought me a bottle of Godiva Chocolate Liqueur. A splash in my coffee will warm me up!


----------



## taxlady

GG, is that Godiva Liqueur white or regular chocolate?

It's -17C (1 F) and sunny and the sun is reflecting off all the accumulated snow. It was very pretty, with lots of sparkles, last night.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's regular chocolate. I don't believe in white chocolate


----------



## Kayelle

The only time I wish we had snow would be on Christmas. It must be so very beautiful !

We'll have the AC on at some point today as the temps will be in the 80's. Although that's especially warm for this time of year, it still feels like Christmas as it's always been home for me.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It's 2 degrees F ( - 16 C). But it's a Balmy 2 degrees.   I just finished shoveling 4 inches of snow off the sidewalks.   I had so many layers on I could hardly move and almost worked up a sweat.  

 The new snow is so very nice on Christmas.  All the evergreen trees and bare tree branches are covered in white.   Try as I may, I can not wish it away tomorrow.  

 Addie, I know about trying to keep warm in your home..   My floors are so drafty,  I have on long johns and wool socks Always.  The rest of my body is comfortable from the waist up.  T shirt,  Flannel Shirt and a hoodie.  If it gets uncomfortable, then I add my bath robe too.  It doesn't matter what I set the thermostat at, it is just drafty.  Not complaining.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It's regular chocolate. I don't believe in white chocolate


I don't either. But beware, they have a white chocolate version. I went to the SAQ (Quebec provincial liquor stores) and grabbed a bottle labelled "Godiva" and paid $36.50 (including sales taxes). You can imagine my dismay when I discovered it was white chocolate. Says so on the bottle, but I was overeager. It's not bad, but it's not worth $36.50. The SAQ doesn't carry the one with real chocolate.


----------



## CarolPa

It's 34 degrees right now.  I am happy that we got enough snow to make it a White Christmas, but not enough to make driving difficult for people traveling.  Even though we are in a snow prone area, we rarely have a White Christmas.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I don't either. But beware, they have a white chocolate version. I went to the SAQ (Quebec provincial liquor stores) and grabbed a bottle labelled "Godiva" and paid $36.50 (including sales taxes). You can imagine my dismay when I discovered it was white chocolate. Says so on the bottle, but I was overeager. It's not bad, but it's not worth $36.50. The SAQ doesn't carry the one with real chocolate.



Bummer. I've seen the white chocolate version. Luckily, DH knows I don't like it.


----------



## pacanis

Snowing here, too. Just a light dusting on top of a couple inches this morning. It seems warm, but I'm not sure what the temp is. Close to 30 anyway.


----------



## Claire

It feels downright tropical at 20 or so degrees.  My poor doggie.  She wanted to go out when I was up at 3 a.m. a few days ago.  I looked at my thermometer, -11.  I let her out, but watched (she's a 25 lb short-haired dog).  She peed and tried.  Then I let her in and gave her a treat.  She wanted to go out again, and she tried again.  (at this time I think it was -14).  She's a very well house trained dog, but she finally gave in and pooped inside.  Couldn't bring myself to be mad at her at all!


----------



## Kathleen

Kayelle said:


> The only time I wish we had snow would be on Christmas. It must be so very beautiful !
> 
> We'll have the AC on at some point today as the temps will be in the 80's. Although that's especially warm for this time of year, it still feels like Christmas as it's always been home for me.



After college, I moved to southern California and had a beautiful view overlooking the Belmont Shore Pier.  Loved it there except for the lack of seasons.  Time felt like it started to rush by, so I had to move back to where there were distinctive seasons with snow and all that goes with it.  I will admit that I do miss that "paradise weather" at times, but watching the changes in nature at the same time.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> *The only time I wish we had snow would be on Christmas. It must be so very beautiful !*We'll have the AC on at some point today as the temps will be in the 80's. Although that's especially warm for this time of year, it still feels like Christmas as it's always been home for me.



For some reason that statement struck me as being so sad. But I can understand. The first Christmas I was in South Texas, it was 90ºF. and certainly not the holiday weather I was used to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would die of homesickness without my winters.

19°F with fog...supposed to snow.


----------



## bakechef

17 years away from Maine and I don't miss winter much at all.  We are lucky to get changes of season, but luckily very little snow.


----------



## simonbaker

44F today, all of the snow & ice are melting.  The sun has been shining all day, it's turning out to be a pretty decent day.


----------



## pacanis

Yep, things are thawing here again, too.
Having dogs, I like a few thaws during the winter. Well, actually, if it thawed every few days that would be even better. It lets you start with a clean slate so to speak...


----------



## taxlady

Not quite thawing here, but less cold. -9C (16F). We got a couple of inches of snow yesterday and it snowed a bit today.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Thawing like crazy, but supposed to dip down quite a bit tomorrow brrrrrrr


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Yep, things are thawing here again, too.
> Having dogs, I like a few thaws during the winter. Well, actually, if it thawed every few days that would be even better. It lets you start with a clean slate so to speak...



As opposed to the yellow slate?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> Yep, things are thawing here again, too.
> Having dogs, I like a few thaws during the winter. Well, actually, if it thawed every few days that would be even better. It lets you start with a clean slate so to speak...



Looks like you guys have sent your thaw northward. 4C (39F) now and supposed to continue through tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

The sun is even shining today.
Between today and tomorrow all the snow should be gone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No snow in the Canton-Massillon area either. Our daughter's neighbor apologized for no snow...until I told her we were from MA. Then she just felt bad for us. :-D


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hmmm she felt responsible for the weather???


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Looks like you guys have sent your thaw northward. 4C (39F) now and supposed to continue through tomorrow.


Yeah, what's up with that? 2C (36F) here and raining. The icicles are growing and growing and getting quite long.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, here it is 20 to 6 pm and 35 F. So I won't make a fire tonight (I let it go out this morning) but it is going to get rather chilly over the next couple of days. I try to keep aclose eye on temps. When you don' t have a furnace with a ghermoter to heat. ?.. You pay attention!

Sorry for the spelling....  tarnation......    need a proper 'puter!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmmm she felt responsible for the weather???



I think she figured our weather there is worse (it's about the same as where we lived in OH) or else she felt bad because we didn't live in OH. I feel bad we don't live in OH!  This is a photo of the town square where we will probably move to when we return.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cay-rap. Could not get it to post right. Sorry...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cay-rap. Could not get it to post right. Sorry...



I figured it was in Western Ohio....


----------



## taxlady

It stayed above freezing most of yesterday and stopped raining, so the icicles got smaller again. Phew, they were turning into monsters.

Colder today. Currently -10C (14F) going up to -8C and then down to -11C Monday morning. It's overcast, but not raining or snowing or any of that stuff.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It stayed above freezing most of yesterday and stopped raining, so the icicles got smaller again. Phew, they were turning into monsters.
> 
> Colder today. Currently -10C (14F) going up to -8C and then down to -11C Monday morning. It's overcast, but not raining or snowing or any of that stuff.



Those icicles are so dangerous. It's why we always told the kids to walk in the street. Like you, we have sloped roofs and the edges are lined with some huge and heavy ones. When they break off, they can kill if you are under one. Scary stuff!


----------



## simonbaker

very - very - very - very-   COLD!!!!!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Those icicles are so dangerous. It's why we always told the kids to walk in the street. Like you, we have sloped roofs and the edges are lined with some huge and heavy ones. When they break off, they can kill if you are under one. Scary stuff!


We knock them off with the snow shovel. It has a longer handle than a broom. But right now, neither one of us is feeling well enough to be swinging the snow shovel around. Most of the icicles are gone and the ones that are left aren't very big.


----------



## Addie

Right now our temps are in the high 30's. It was raining really hard yesterday. Spike too Teddy out for his walk. Weather doesn't stop Spike. Teddy HATES the rain. When they showed up here, he was soaking. I got a big fluffy towel and rubbed him dry. Today it is going to be a bit colder, but tomorrow is going to be bitter cold!


----------



## pacanis

It's a sheet of ice and cold. The snow we are getting is not going to help the ice situation.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> It's a sheet of ice and cold. The snow we are getting is not going to help the ice situation.



It will just cover up the ice and make getting around that more difficult and dangerous. :Be careful! angel:


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I like how the weather guide says today's temps will be (betw/ -10 and +6) and the temp is already Minus 12.   Accurate reporting there weather people.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love it when they say there's a 50% chance of snow and it's already snowing like crazy.  Look out a window, I would think that now it's 100% chance!!!


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think she figured our weather there is worse (it's about the same as where we lived in OH) or else she felt bad because we didn't live in OH. I feel bad we don't live in OH!  This is a photo of the town square where we will probably move to when we return.
> 
> View attachment 20445




Here's a song for you, CG!

Doris Day - Ohio New Album 2011 - YouTube


----------



## CarolPa

Right now it's 30 degrees.  We are supposed to have light snow today and tomorrow, no accumulation, but the temp is going down to 19 tomorrow.  We are watching our 5 yo grandson tomorrow so we better have lots for him to do inside!


----------



## Mad Cook

*The weather and what to do about it.*

Went up to the stables on the bus this am (post-Christmas economy drive/get fit for Spring campaign). Howling gale (to put it mildly) and driving rain. Struggled to walk down the lane to the farm as I was against the wind. It had got worse by the time I left and at the bus stop I had my arm hooked round the bus stop sign so I wouldn't be blown into the road and mashed by a delivery van.

Like most of my life it seemed a good idea at the time = free old biddies' bus pass (bless the labour government) and the round trip involves walking a mile but it's split into 4 short sprints so not too strenuous a fitness plan. I plan to do it 5 times a week (no bus on Sunday and I need to allow for "emergencies" and take the car a couple of times a week).

Arrived home tired, buffeted, wet and cold. I think economy drives will have to be put off until the weather improves and I think I'm fit enough without my 5 (miles) a week.

Now sitting in front of a roaring fire with a cup of tea and a slice of homemade bread and raspberry jam. The "horse fairy" is putting Horse to bed tonight so I don't have to go out again. What to do? decisions decisions. Shall I read, knit, watch a DVD, have a snooze? Oh the joys of retirement.

Watched the Christmas "Downton Abbey" last night. Woke up this morning and found myself worrying about Branson's future. What is the _matter_ with me!


----------



## Mad Cook

CarolPa said:


> Here's a song for you, CG!
> 
> Doris Day - Ohio New Album 2011 - YouTube


Not one of the greatest offerings from the Great American Songbook but meaningful for those who love Ohio.

As "our Dor" was warbling away about Ohio a banner appeared across the screen advertising flights to Israel


----------



## CarolPa

Mad Cook, I think we get free senior bus passes in our area too, but we have never taken advantage of them.  I will have to look into it.  We don't go into the Pittsburgh area too often because there's so much traffic, detours, and traffic patterns are hard to decipher sometimes.


----------



## Mad Cook

CarolPa said:


> Mad Cook, I think we get free senior bus passes in our area too, but we have never taken advantage of them. I will have to look into it. We don't go into the Pittsburgh area too often because there's so much traffic, detours, and traffic patterns are hard to decipher sometimes.


We can use ours on local bus services all over the UK and our Greater Manchester ones can be used on local train services tin the area too. 

Not sure if mine will be renewed next year as there has been a bit of a kerfuffle about the current government discontinuing them. There are those who don't want to spend money on "unproductive" old people. Given that a lot of us are still tax payers and do useful volunteer jobs that without us would have to be done by paid employees, it's a bit thick!. 

A lot of the complaints seem to come from young professionals who are interviewed on the radio about how old people are a financial drain on society. When yet another one is at it on current affairs programmes I find myself screaming at the radio "Who do you think paid the income tax that financed your education to get you where you are now. Whose National Insurance contributions paid for your safe delivery at birth, the doctors when you caught chicken pox or broke your arm and for your teeth to be straightened by the orthodontist?" 

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## taxlady

In Copenhagen, the transit passes for seniors are very cheap. There is a catch. It's not valid in rush hour. I think that is a great idea. Most seniors can do most of the stuff they need to do by public transit outside of rush hour. Makes better use of the buses.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> In Copenhagen, the transit passes for seniors are very cheap. There is a catch. It's not valid in rush hour. I think that is a great idea. Most seniors can do most of the stuff they need to do by public transit outside of rush hour. Makes better use of the buses.



TL, during my working days on the way home, the bus made a stop right outside a supermarket. Every single night there would be an elderly loaded down with bags. The driver is not allowed to get out of his seat unless it is an emergency. So the old folks would just have to try to get on the bus with all their bags as best they could. The other riders are tired and do not feel like getting up either to help. Then as soon as the doors close, the driver would start the bus. They waited at least 20 minutes and couldn't use that time to get their dime out? They expected the driver to wait until they dug down deep into their purse and found a dime. Sorry, he has a busload of passengers who want to get home. Some drivers would tell them to not bother paying the dime. Others insisted. I was with the ones that insisted. Then they refused to move back into the bus behind the white line. Thus they blocked the door when someone had to get off. 

The other passengers are tired and want to just get home. Why didn't these elderly go shopping during the daytime when the buses had only a few passengers? Every day of the week it was always the same. I can't blame the rest of the passengers or the bus driver for not giving them special treatment. My favorite ones were those that didn't have a dime on them. But they had a one or five dollar bill. They would ask if anyone could change it for them. Of course the driver was going to tell them to forget it. But there was one driver I just loved. He began to recognize the ones who pulled this every time. Even before they began to pick up their bags to get on, he would ask them if they had their dime. If they said No, he would tell them to go back into the store and make some change and he would get them on the next time he came by. He would close the door and take off. 

For some of the elderly it was a game to see if they could beat the bus for a dime.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> Here's a song for you, CG!
> 
> Doris Day - Ohio New Album 2011 - YouTube



Aww, thanks Carol!  I've never heard that song. We left because Himself's job was moved,  but yes, it's time to go home. ♡


----------



## pacanis

It's snowing. It just started coming down in earnest fifteen minutes ago. We're supposed to get 10" or so by Thursday. It's not going to be a good day for driving. I can't even see across the road.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We saw the weather last night and it looks like northern OH is getting nailed tomorrow. We're far enough south for it to be light down here. 

Right now this turkey is freezing her tail feathers off...15 degrees right now and it's only going to get colder.  BRR. ..


----------



## taxlady

It's friggin' cold here and gonna get colder. We have light snow. Right now it's about 3°F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I went out several times today without my sweater.  It's now 36°F and been sprinkling all day...too warm!!!


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> Aww, thanks Carol!  I've never heard that song. We left because Himself's job was moved,  but yes, it's time to go home. ♡




Well now I'm really glad I posted it for you!  I think of that song every time I see your comment about your heart's in Ohio.


----------



## CarolPa

Right now it's 31 degrees and clear.  We are supposed to get a snow storm Thursday into Friday.  I am in the 3 - 5 inch range, but we're right on the edge of the 4 - 8 inch range, so who knows what we will get.   I'm not going out anywhere because my cold is going from bad to worse and I feel terrible.  I need some home made chicken soup!


----------



## Kathleen

I so want snow.  I would love to be snowed in the the rest of the week.  I've done all of the incantations for snow: Snow Dance, wearing clothing inside out, etc.  I really deserve snow.  

We may get some snow on Thursday....but....snow tonight would be awesome...and did I mention that I want more than a tiny dusting?


----------



## CWS4322

Freakin' cold but not as cold as it is in Northern MN (-65 where my parents live--cold enough to toss hot water in the air and have it freeze on the way down...perhaps the source of the words that froze in the air in the Paul Bunyan and Babe stories)? I would use the furnace, but the HSI failed...part on order (delayed because of the holidays) so it is wood only, lots of layers, and checking the weather to see if this friggin' cold weather will break--enough already. 

 A lot of good it did to break down and get a propane fill (first time in 2 years I have caved and not been able to heat with just wood...).


----------



## simonbaker

Bitter cold in SE South Dakota!  You do not want to be outside to long here. It feels like the cold burns your skin. 10 below 0 with that darn wind.


----------



## taxlady

As CWS wrote, it's freakin' cold. Windchill factors down to -55°C (-67°F).

This is our current weather and forecast. For comparison purposes: 0°F = -18°C and -40°F = -40°C.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What is it with this winter? Plus we had a miserably hot and humid summer in NEXT. I remember these kinds of weather swings back when I was younger...and didn't miss them in the least.


----------



## Andy M.

14ºF  Big lazy snowflakes are drifting slowly to the ground and it's a picture perfect moment.  Tonight and tomorrow it turns nasty and we get howling winds and drifting snow up to 10" total.


----------



## pacanis

It's snowin'. It's blowin'.
The same thing it's been doing since Tuesday.
Starting to get whiteout conditions for the drivers out there.

I see one lone set of footprints in that pic, Andy. Were they coming or going? lol


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...I see one lone set of footprints in that pic, Andy. Were they coming or going? lol




They weren't mine so your guess is as good as mine. That little hill draws the neighborhood kids for sledding in the winter.  It's a kick to watch them having so much fun sliding down the hill.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> They weren't mine so your guess is as good as mine. That little hill draws the neighborhood kids for sledding in the winter. It's a kick to watch them having so much fun sliding down the hill.


 
Oh yeah... I guess that _is_ a hill. I hadn't even noticed.
You should see how steep the hill is used for sledding in my little town. It dumps right into the township parking lot. Very little flat to ride it out. I can only imagine the kids lean over and take a spill to stop before hitting the pavement. And the top of the hill is right next to Rt 20, the busiest street here. No real area at the top of the hill either without being on the berm of the road. Those families are crazy


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> They weren't mine so your guess is as good as mine. That little hill draws the neighborhood kids for sledding in the winter.  It's a kick to watch them having so much fun sliding down the hill.


Nice pic. That must be fun to watch.

We're only expecting about an inch of snow. But, to make up for that, it is currently -25°C (-13°F). Brrr, feels like -39°C (-35°F).


----------



## taxlady

What's up with this weather? It has "warmed up" to -23°C (-9°F) and it is snowing, lightly, but still.... It's not supposed to snow when it's this cold. And, while I was outside having a smoke, I saw three leaves fall.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been following the weather back in MA for the weekend since we'll be returning then. We are finishing up with the weather that is on its way,  but another round of cold and snow is due here on Sunday. Oddly, MA is the Arctic until Sunday,  when it gets into the mid-30s and low 40's for Sunday and Monday...with rain. Debating if I need to sweet talk someone into clearing our driveway. It's a bit steep and I don't want to carry the stuff from the car from the bottom of the driveway.


----------



## toni1948

It's 32 degrees F with blustery winds.  About 3 inches of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been following the weather back in MA for the weekend since we'll be returning then. We are finishing up with the weather that is on its way,  but another round of cold and snow is due here on Sunday. Oddly, MA is the Arctic until Sunday,  when it gets into the mid-30s and low 40's for Sunday and Monday...with rain. Debating if I need to sweet talk someone into clearing our driveway. It's a bit steep and I don't want to carry the stuff from the car from the bottom of the driveway.



Right now all flights are cancelled and Logan is shut down. So by the time you are ready to come home, Good Luck! The plows are beginning to have trouble keeping up with the snow. Boston is in a state of Emergency. No parking, state workers staying home tomorrow. Right now we are waiting for the midnight high tide, and then the next one tomorrow around noon. Most of the storm is along the coastline. And Cape Ann has been getting the brunt so far. Cape Cod and the South Shore will get it tomorrow. You should have no problem getting up your driveway.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why Addie, thanks for volunteering to shovel it! ♡ I think I'll call my SIL though,  and ask if her hubby will do it. They're predicting nearly a foot of snow by our home and that won't melt with Saturday's cold temperatures.   After driving over 600 miles I just want to pull out my jammies and go to sleep.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why Addie, thanks for volunteering to shovel it! ♡ I think I'll call my SIL though,  and ask if her hubby will do it. They're predicting nearly a foot of snow by our home and that won't melt with Saturday's cold temperatures.   After driving over 600 miles *I just want to pull out my jammies and go to sleep.*


Be sure to go inside the house before you do that.






Sorry, the devil made me type that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Depends on how tired we are taxy. Maybe I'll get in the car in my"nicegown" * like we would do with the kids when we went to the drive-in. 

* "Nicegown" is what our daughter called her favorite nightie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Our schools are on a 2 hour delay for tomorrow morning because the temperature is going to be 17 degrees below zero.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> Our schools are on a 2 hour delay for tomorrow morning because the temperature is going to be 17 degrees below zero.


-17°F! You win.


----------



## GotGarlic

OMG! I just looked at the forecast and I'm freaking out. We will probably be getting snow overnight and the temperature at 8 a.m. is expected to be 25F with a wind chill of 9! And getting colder all day! I swear, I don't have the clothes for this.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why Addie, thanks for volunteering to shovel it! ♡ I think I'll call my SIL though,  and ask if her hubby will do it. They're predicting nearly a foot of snow by our home and that won't melt with Saturday's cold temperatures.   After driving over 600 miles I just want to pull out my jammies and go to sleep.



You just gave me an idea. I can put a plow blade on the front of my scooter and hire myself out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> OMG! I just looked at the forecast and I'm freaking out. We will probably be getting snow overnight and the temperature at 8 a.m. is expected to be 25F with a wind chill of 9! And getting colder all day! I swear, I don't have the clothes for this.



Lots of layers GG, I actually top off with a layer of Shrek's flannel .  I look like a walking clothes pile.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> OMG! I just looked at the forecast and I'm freaking out. We will probably be getting snow overnight and the temperature at 8 a.m. is expected to be 25F with a wind chill of 9! And getting colder all day! I swear, I don't have the clothes for this.



Don't despair. Just stay indoors. Our temperature is going up from 2ºF. to 3ºF. and a wind chill of -25ºF. And it is getting worse. We are getting inches of snow by the hour.  The North Shore has over a foot of snow. Perfect weather for PF. I would gladly send this snow to her. Today is the worst of the storm.

Hey, just be glad that today's fashion is not the really high mini skirts with a half jacket that only goes only to your waist.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lots of layers GG, I actually top off with a layer of Shrek's flannel .  I look like a walking clothes pile.




I see you're here, and am assuming that everything went well.  Glad to see you!


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Baby, It's Cold Outside! 

*-8 headed for a high of 4!

The sun is streaming in the windows, about eight inches of light fluffy snow.  I hear the snow blowers sputtering and snow shovels scraping off the stoops around our complex, shaping up to be a beautiful winter day!


----------



## GotGarlic

I wish I could stay indoors, but there's a monthly coffee club meeting today that I want to go to. I do still have long johns from when I lived in Michigan, so that will help. 

On the bright side, the temperature is supposed to be 59 on Sunday


----------



## CarolPa

It's not going to be warm here for a while.  It's 9 right now.  I don't want to go out anywhere, but I know DH is going to want to go to the casino.  I think I am finished being contageous, but I'm still hacking and sniffling a bit.  If the casino gets too crowded, all I have to do is cough a few times and they will give me some room!  LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> You just gave me an idea. I can put a plow blade on the front of my scooter and hire myself out.



You could call your service "Snow Angel". ;-)

We have one very skinny degree here. Makes back home look almost balmy with its current temp of 4. So far tomorrow's travel day looks good with temperatures in the low 30s and no snow end to end. Hope all the road crews do a bang-up job today.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I wish I could stay indoors, but there's a monthly coffee club meeting today that I want to go to. *I do still have long johns* from when I lived in Michigan, so that will help.
> 
> On the bright side, the temperature is supposed to be 59 on Sunday


Aren't yours long Janes?





runs and hides


----------



## dragnlaw

This morning it was -17 here. Now it is a balmy -6. That's F not C!

Sat supposed to be up to 14, plus some more snow...  don't know how much, some say alot.     Sun calling for 29, Mon isgoing to be 31!  Gads that is too warm as then it might rain!!! NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## cara

Here in G it's a rather warm winter, it feels more like spring... temperatures between 8°C /45°F and 10°C/50°F.
Right now it's raining, but the whole day was warm and sunny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Spitting snow off and on, looked like a blizzard for about 40 seconds.  Then it stopped.  I'm on the north end of town and can see the Interstate, cars have not slowed down.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Aren't yours long Janes?
> 
> runs and hides



 Long Janes! I love that!


----------



## Kathleen

We finally got some snow.....and I finally got to enjoy watching it from inside of the house while wearing PJs.  I'm sooo happy!


----------



## NYBrit

It's currently 7 degrees with about seven inches of snow on the ground.  Frigid!


----------



## pacanis

I don't think we had any snow overnight, but it's blowing so hard out there right now it feels like it's snowing. The wind is packing down the powder, drifting the driveway and picking up loose snow where it can and swirling it around. Very blustery. It's supposed to get into the low thirties today, but if it stays like this it won't feel like it.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

The temps have steadily rose overnight,  Right now it's 34 F.   I would like to get out there and scrape overnight snow/ sleet off the steps and sidewalk before the cold snap hits us again.  Nonsense.  It's 5 am my time.  The neighbors deserve to sleep in even if I woke up.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Frost quakes have been going off for the last couple of days. (very unsettling ) They have come to an end as a warm southerly breeze has raised our temps to near the freezing point.

Everything you need to know about frost quakes


----------



## Steve Kroll

They are predicting temps as low as -40 in some parts of northern Minnesota from Sunday through Wednesday.

My kid is driving four hours north to head back to school on Monday. I'm worried about her, since she has no concept of this kind of cold. I noticed she had been wearing a pea coat and ugg boots for the past few days. I asked her last night where her (expensive) heavy insulated coat is. 

"Oh it's up at school."

I asked, "You do realize it will be 15 to 25 below on your drive back to school Monday night?"

"Yeah. But I'll be in a car."

"And what if something happens to your car on the way back? For instance, you have a flat tire or slide off the road?", I persisted.

"Stop nagging. I'll be fine!"

This is why I worry. I'm putting blankets and food in the car, whether she likes it or not.


----------



## Andy M.

Bright and sunny this morning but it's still very cold.  Temps tonight are forecasted to go below zero.


----------



## pacanis

It's starting to warm up here, just like they said it would.
And the snow that was able to blow with the wind has pretty much run it's course. I hardly have any snow on my roof anymore even. Still blowing, but not blustery anyway.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I don't think we had any snow overnight, but it's blowing so hard out there right now it feels like it's snowing. The wind is packing down the powder, drifting the driveway and picking up loose snow where it can and swirling it around. Very blustery. It's supposed to get into the low thirties today, but if it stays like this it won't feel like it.


That sounds unpleasant.


----------



## Alix

We're not getting a blast of snow, but we are getting the super cold, clear days that mean bundling up to your eyebrows. -33C with windchill today and tomorrow -37C with windchill. Brrrrrrr! Hope I find a stall with a plug in at work tonight.


----------



## Alix

Steve Kroll said:


> They are predicting temps as low as -40 in some parts of northern Minnesota from Sunday through Wednesday.
> 
> My kid is driving four hours north to head back to school on Monday. I'm worried about her, since she has no concept of this kind of cold. I noticed she had been wearing a pea coat and ugg boots for the past few days. I asked her last night where her (expensive) heavy insulated coat is.
> 
> "Oh it's up at school."
> 
> I asked, "You do realize it will be 15 to 25 below on your drive back to school Monday night?"
> 
> "Yeah. But I'll be in a car."
> 
> "And what if something happens to your car on the way back? For instance, you have a flat tire or slide off the road?", I persisted.
> 
> "Stop nagging. I'll be fine!"
> 
> This is why I worry. I'm putting blankets and food in the car, whether she likes it or not.



And a can with a candle and matches. Kids. They think they're invincible, I'll say a prayer for her drive Steve.


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> They are predicting temps as low as -40 in some parts of northern Minnesota from Sunday through Wednesday.
> 
> My kid is driving four hours north to head back to school on Monday. I'm worried about her, since she has no concept of this kind of cold. I noticed she had been wearing a pea coat and ugg boots for the past few days. I asked her last night where her (expensive) heavy insulated coat is.
> 
> "Oh it's up at school."
> 
> I asked, "You do realize it will be 15 to 25 below on your drive back to school Monday night?"
> 
> "Yeah. But I'll be in a car."
> 
> "And what if something happens to your car on the way back? For instance, you have a flat tire or slide off the road?", I persisted.
> 
> "Stop nagging. I'll be fine!"
> 
> This is why I worry. I'm putting blankets and food in the car, whether she likes it or not.


Kids!

We took the car from the lightly heated garage to the dep (convenience store) - a 0.3 km drive. Maybe 15' from car to store. We wore all the cold winter gear. I really don't want to have to deal with being under dressed if I have to be outside the car. There could be an accident. The car could refuse to start. I really don't understand people who won't dress for the weather because they will be in a car.

Be sure to put some candles and matches in with the blankets and food. And a can opener if appropriate. I'd make sure she has her winter washer fluid topped up and spare in the trunk.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Frost quakes have been going off for the last couple of days. (very unsettling ) They have come to an end as a warm southerly breeze has raised our temps to near the freezing point.
> 
> Everything you need to know about frost quakes


Frost quakes! Never heard of them before. Wow, that would give a person a fright.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> They are predicting temps as low as -40 in some parts of northern Minnesota from Sunday through Wednesday.
> 
> My kid is driving four hours north to head back to school on Monday. I'm worried about her, since she has no concept of this kind of cold. I noticed she had been wearing a pea coat and ugg boots for the past few days. I asked her last night where her (expensive) heavy insulated coat is.
> 
> "Oh it's up at school."
> 
> I asked, "You do realize it will be 15 to 25 below on your drive back to school Monday night?"
> 
> "Yeah. But I'll be in a car."
> 
> "And what if something happens to your car on the way back? For instance, you have a flat tire or slide off the road?", I persisted.
> 
> "Stop nagging. I'll be fine!"
> 
> This is why I worry. I'm putting blankets and food in the car, whether she likes it or not.



I drove into a blizzard once, which froze the thermostat on the car.  I was in between Cheyenne and Casper, WY.  Nothing on either side of the road and the thermostat was frozen such that I HAD NO HEAT in the car.  None.  The only protection I had in the car was I was out of the wind.  Stuff happens.  You have to be ready for it.

Kids are not invincible, they prove that every day.  I hope she listens to you and make her as safe as possible for her drive.  Good Luck, Steve.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Frost quakes have been going off for the last couple of days. (very unsettling ) They have come to an end as a warm southerly breeze has raised our temps to near the freezing point.
> 
> Everything you need to know about frost quakes



Thanks for the link!  Neat!


----------



## CarolPa

Beautiful picture, Andy!


----------



## Addie

Steve, I went through the same thing with my daughter. And she is in her 50's. Fortunately she was old enough to see I was right. She only lives ten minutes on the Xway from her job. But if there is a spinout or accident, she could be sitting there for a long time in bad weather. Stick to your guns. Steve. There are times when "Father knows best!"


----------



## toni1948

It's 32F right now.  Feels like a heat wave.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like 26°F, too early to go out and check.


----------



## pacanis

It's still warm here, too, 32F.
They were calling for snow starting before dawn and lasting until Tuesday, bringing with it another 12". Now it isn't supposed to start until this afternoon and it's going to be mixed with rain. It looks like another icey situation followed by another snow storm. It _has_ been a few days...
I better snowblow the drifts out of the driveway before they freeze.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just heard on the radio that tonight the temperatures are going down to 24 below with a wind chill of 55 degrees below zero.


----------



## CarolPa

It's 44 degrees right now.  A real heat wave!  We are supposed to get 1-4 overnight and the temps are going to go waaaay down.  I have to go to the store because I haven't been out anywhere for about a week.  The stores are going to be crowded because of the snow that's coming, and I only need a few things, but if I need them, I need them.  DH can shop for some things, and some he can't.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 61°F and overcast right now, but we're expecting a high of 23°F on Tuesday. Mother Nature is craaaazzzzyyy!


----------



## taxlady

Currently -6°C (21°F). It's snowing lightly and we have freezing rain and wind warnings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

15°F with winds @ 16 MPH so it feels like -3°F.  Shrek is taking me over to the mall so I can get a walk in.


----------



## JoAnn L.

JoAnn L. said:


> Just heard on the radio that tonight the temperatures are going down to 24 below with a wind chill of 55 degrees below zero.



They have called school off for tomorrow.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Once it gets dark out, we no longer have weather. And I'm not opening the door to confirm it's -8 F and dropping by the hour.


----------



## simonbaker

Bitter cold in SE South Dakota. All schools, and everything else, is closed tomorrow. It's 15 below 0 now with a 40 below 0 windchill. They are talking 55 below windchill for tomorrow morning.  It burns your face from the cold to be out for more than a couple of minutes.  The wind is 26 mph.  which makes it feel colder.  Minnesota closed schools for Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## Rocklobster

It's a mess out there. Freezing rain, buses cancelled already through to tomorrow some time, warnings, fatal accident just a few miles away. Staying put.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> It's a mess out there. Freezing rain, buses cancelled already through to tomorrow some time, warnings, fatal accident just a few miles away. Staying put.


We'll be getting that tonight. The freezing rain has just started. I have no intention of going out, 'til maybe sometime on Tuesday. Well, I'll see how traffic is tomorrow. I need to pick up my replacement car key.


----------



## Zhizara

Weather here is whacky.  It got cold so no open windows for a week, then warmed up so windows were open for a couple of days.  Now, the Northwest winds have picked up and are kicking at over 20 MPH and the temperature is dropping into the 20's.  Ack!!

What are you Northernmost folks (Alix!) blowing back at us poor Gulf coastal people??

Global warming?  Yeah, right!

I keep switching between my sweats and my shorts.  Sheesh!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> We have 61°F and overcast right now, but we're expecting a high of 23°F on Tuesday. Mother Nature is craaaazzzzyyy!


I figure Mother is going through menopause.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Zhizara said:


> Weather here is whacky.  It got cold so no open windows for a week, then warmed up so windows were open for a couple of days.  Now, the Northwest winds have picked up and are kicking at over 20 MPH and the temperature is dropping into the 20's.  Ack!!
> 
> What are you Northernmost folks (Alix!) blowing back at us poor Gulf coastal people??
> 
> Global warming?  Yeah, right!
> 
> I keep switching between my sweats and my shorts.  Sheesh!


A little something for you Z:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







It's a balmy 67 degrees with low humidi...oh, you meant outside the house?   Well, earlier this evening the only way I knew there was a house across the street is because I had seen it before.  Between the fog and ice crystals in the air all I saw was a white blur.  The roads are looking pretty shiny too.  Tonight and tomorrow are unseasonably warm, about 50 and rainy Monday.  Tuesday?  15 for a high.  Himself and I took a quick trip down the hill to our close little grocery store (3/4 of a mile) and I got provisions for a few days of cooking.  I'll make a run to the big grocery store late this week when the weather turns more normal for January.


----------



## Dawgluver

We just flew back from a glorious 76° to -14°F, crazy winds and blowing snow.  Thankfully, the car started, and we got home!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We just flew back from a glorious 76° to -14°F, crazy winds and blowing snow.  Thankfully, the car started, and we got home!


Glad you made it home without car woes.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Glad you made it home without car woes.



Thanks, Taxy!  Car sat for 12 days at the hotel Park and Fly, we were sure we'd need a jump, or have to stay another night at the hotel.  Whew!


----------



## Katie H

Cold as a witch's t....

Brought the brass monkey in days ago and now the witch is begging for a thermally-lined bra.  What a complainer!

Unusually cold here.  We were supposed to have had a bunch of snow yesterday, but it went north of us.  Whew!  What we've been left with is bitter, skin-burning cold.  The winds are at about 35 mph, which only makes the temp even more dangerous.

I got up about 4 a.m. to go to the bathroom and the thermometer read 19F.  When we got up for the morning, it read 16F.  Today's high is not supposed to go above 20F.

The next several days and nights are predicted to be even colder, single digits with continued heavy winds.  Snow and ice are supposed to move in Wednesday afternoon.

All our bird feeders and suet cages are in high demand.

Belize is looking better and better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Cold as a witch's t....
> 
> Belize is looking better and better.



We just returned from the Yucatan, they're in the midst of a Norte down there.  However, warm rain is a whole lot better than what we have here now!


----------



## Andy M.

Right now it's raining with fog.  Temps in the mid-high 30s.  Tomorrow, we'll be getting the freezing cold temps you all are experiencing.


----------



## Zhizara

The wind is still using my window to whistle.  Very annoying!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

9°F and I must go out.  Odd, I have felt cold since the surgery, so I am wrapped up in blankets. Need to find my winter coat, probably behind a guitar somewhere.


----------



## pacanis

It's cold.


----------



## cave76

Don't we have members in England here? I was just viewing pics from England about the flooding there!

Anyone in England/Wales and environs affected?

I can't complain, here in the PNW, although it is a bit cold for this area, just below freezing at night.


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> Don't we have members in England here? I was just viewing pics from England about the flooding there!
> 
> Anyone in England/Wales and environs affected?
> 
> I can't complain, here in the PNW, although it is a bit cold for this area, just below freezing at night.


Harry is in England near Wales. I think Gravy Queen lives in that general area too. I don't remember where Mad Cook lives. We have at least one other active member in England. Haven't heard from Harry's brother, Bolas de Fraile for a while.


----------



## taxlady

It rained a fair bit last night and this morning. It was probably freezing rain. Today it has been thawing. Currently 0°C (32°F). It's going down to -17°C (1°F) tomorrow morning. Oh my goodness, the roads will be a mess. The sidewalks will be horribly slick. I've been salting in front of my front door and made sure the water went away.


----------



## cave76

Thanks, TL----- I wonder if Internet service might be interrupted. I'll have to start watching for their posts.

"Waves up to 27 feet (8.2 meters) high slammed into Britain's southwestern coast on Monday, as lashing winds and heavy rain battered parts of the U.K. and coastal residents braced for another round of flooding."
Monster Waves Slam Into UK After US Storm - ABC News


----------



## cave76

*POLAR VORTEX CAUSES HUNDREDS OF INJURIES AS PEOPLE MAKING SNIDE REMARKS ABOUT CLIMATE CHANGE ARE PUNCHED IN FACE
*
POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ

Polar Vortex Causes Hundreds of Injuries as People Making Snide Remarks About Climate Change Are Punched in Face : The New Yorker


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> *POLAR VORTEX CAUSES HUNDREDS OF INJURIES AS PEOPLE MAKING SNIDE REMARKS ABOUT CLIMATE CHANGE ARE PUNCHED IN FACE
> *
> POSTED BY ANDY BOROWITZ
> 
> Polar Vortex Causes Hundreds of Injuries as People Making Snide Remarks About Climate Change Are Punched in Face : The New Yorker


Mwahaha


----------



## MrsLMB

It's THAT cold !


----------



## pacanis

Blustery


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Windy here too. Predicted wind chills tonight -35C to -40C. Pretty much the same in F.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, when it gets that cold does it make a difference? lol

School's were open today, but they've already decided to close tomorrow. This is the earliest I can remember them announcing closings. Probably don't want the kids standing outside waiting for the bus.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Blustery




That's a beautiful picture Pac.  Sort of makes all that snow worthwhile.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Carol. 
The way the blowing snow was following the contours of the ground and looking like crashing waves it was worthy of much more than my point and shoot. It was pretty. Then reality set in that my chin was going to fall off, lol.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> Blustery



Oh man....PAC, you have some prime sled'n property bud.


----------



## pacanis

I was actually thinking of buying a sled a few years ago. I used to sled back in "the day". I think I had to shovel three times that winter 
You never can tell. 
Four wheelers don't do anything well, compared to a bike or sled, but they aren't seasonal either


----------



## CatPat

Tonight we are having severely cold weather. The wind chill may perhaps be to -30F. There is no snow or ice, and the high temperature for tomorrow is 17F.

I have Joy under her car cover. Oh I wish we had a nice warm garage for her like my parents' cars and my Snot in Brasov! I called the Ford customer service because I was so very worried about her yesterday. They said she will be fine and that hybrids tolerate extreme weather conditions just as well as other cars. She is full of antifreeze and NO water, she has these very heavy and sturdy windshield wipers of all 3, her oil was changed before Thanksgiving and there is only 539.6 miles on this oil change so far, there is the de-icing fluid in the windshield wiper fluid container that is safe for her paint, and she is waxed very well. 

Breeze is tucked up under the stairway as usual, so she is warm. I just hope people and animals will be in a warm place tonight, for this cold is so very bad. From what I see of the news, cold weather is mostly everywhere and in many places it is very severe.

I hope all of you and everyone else is warm and safe tonight.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Tonight we are having severely cold weather. The wind chill may perhaps be to -30F. There is no snow or ice, and the high temperature for tomorrow is 17F.
> 
> I have Joy under her car cover. Oh I wish we had a nice warm garage for her like my parents' cars and my Snot in Brasov! I called the Ford customer service because I was so very worried about her yesterday. They said she will be fine and that hybrids tolerate extreme weather conditions just as well as other cars. *She is full of antifreeze and NO water,* she has these very heavy and sturdy windshield wipers of all 3, her oil was changed before Thanksgiving and there is only 539.6 miles on this oil change so far, there is the de-icing fluid in the windshield wiper fluid container that is safe for her paint, and she is waxed very well.
> 
> Breeze is tucked up under the stairway as usual, so she is warm. I just hope people and animals will be in a warm place tonight, for this cold is so very bad. From what I see of the news, cold weather is mostly everywhere and in many places it is very severe.
> 
> I hope all of you and everyone else is warm and safe tonight.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


I hope that is the pre-diluted antifreeze. Pure antifreeze freezes at a higher temperature than a proper mix with water.







From Things you should know about coolant – hellafunctional


----------



## CatPat

Yes, it is the pre-diluted. I meant that I added no water. Some people add this water to the pre-diluted which can make troubles for the car.

I followed all the instructions for to winterize Joy. I had her radiator flushed out and they put this fresh solution into it at the dealership and they tested her with some instrument where the beads went to the top which means she is very well "winterized" to very, very low temperatures. 

Gwen said I didn't have to do this, and just to add some water and some undiluted antifreeze. I said no. Joy is under a large warranty and so the dealership winterized the radiator so I can keep a copy of the records. They checked her very thoroughly and said she was in perfect shape.

The only things I changed upon her were her wiper blades. She came with cheap ones but I wanted better ones and so I did this myself. Wiper blades are not of the warranty on her, and I like these much better. 

I'm sorry I made a misstatement. This is what I meant. 

Thank you for the clarification, Taxy! I hope others will see this also. This is very important!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## phinz

It's cold. 60 degrees. Raining. Windy. I'm hiding out in the house trying to stay warm.


----------



## CatPat

phinz said:


> It's cold. 60 degrees. Raining. Windy. I'm hiding out in the house trying to stay warm.



I'm coming to your house!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## toni1948

It's 9 degrees, and should feel like -15 around 6 a.m.  The wind is howling.  No way am I leaving my home for anything tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice pic pac!  

Windy - my mind keeps "playing" Fleetwood Mac's "The Chain".  Cold, but not as cold as back home by our kids. Our son lives where it dipped below zero early Monday afternoon.  They will not see a temperature above zero until Wednesday afternoon.  Our daughter isn't fairing much better - her high tomorrow is predicted to be one.  I say we got out of Dodge just in time!  After all, we have a balmy 8 here in southcentral MA. 

Normally I don't mind winter.  This year I'm already willing to cry "uncle"!


----------



## cara

I don't dare to tell you, but we still have some sort of spring here...
Temperatures are to reach 14°C/57°F today, it's sunny and a bit windy.

I read in the newspaper today, that it's so warm here, because it's so cold over there at your's. Something with low pressures there and highs there and so on.. 
I didn't understand..


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, CG.
It's cold.
It's -5F, which we just don't see. Low teens is cold here. Once I remember 6F. The furnace hasn't shut off since last night. The dogs are walking around on three legs outside, trying to spare one from touching the ground I imagine. And even my pup didn't want to leave the house this morning. She must have been thinking about her last time out last night.
I just hope that furnace doesn't give out. It almost makes me feel like picking up another just to have it ready. I'm sure I'll need a new one before I die anyway.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 15°F with a wind chill of -1 and we're looking at a high of 22. Haven't decided yet whether I'm going outside today.


----------



## Hoot

At the local airport....temp is 12 degrees F, wind chill is 0. Chilly out there!


----------



## Aunt Bea

1 degree F in CNY, high wind, no snow at my house!

Many things are closed today because of the wind chill.

When was wind chill invented? 

When I was a kid it was just cold or very cold or cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!  No, not a real monkey!  The brass plate under the cannon balls was called a monkey.


----------



## GotGarlic

Al Roker is saying the temperature at the South Pole is -6ºF and it's colder in Minneapolis and Chicago. 

Is it colder than the South Pole where you are?  We have 10ºF right now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GotGarlic said:


> Al Roker is saying the temperature at the South Pole is -6ºF and it's colder in Minneapolis and Chicago.
> 
> Is it colder than the South Pole where you are?  We have 10ºF right now.



I heard a newscaster referring to Chicago as Chiberia!


----------



## pacanis

I just looked and it dropped 3 degrees to -8 now. The good thing is we are not getting the snow they were calling for... yet. What we have is drifting and re-drifting.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Dude!  You know it's cold when you say "I'm going to the south pole to warm up!"

It was in the teens yesterday here in Big D, and it's 24 now.  Our heater was having a hard time keeping up yesterday.

I think I'll make some nice hearty soup today...something that will really stick to your ribs.  Maybe a broccoli, cheese potato.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Here on the shores of beautiful Lake Simcoe, it's currently -23C (-9F) with a wind chill of a balmy -36C (-33F). Winds gusting to 38mph.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Too cold to snow, Pac! 

We are currently @ 17°F, feels like 24°F, no snow.  Supposed to get up to 33°F with snow.

Perfect day for shopping.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I was actually thinking of buying a sled a few years ago. I used to sled back in "the day". I think I had to shovel three times that winter
> You never can tell.
> Four wheelers don't do anything well, compared to a bike or sled, but they aren't seasonal either




My son moved into a new home this year and he has a really good hill for sledding.  My 5 year old grandson will go down the hill once, and after he walks back up the hill he says that's enough because he doesn't want to have to walk back up the hill.  He would like it if his mother came down and pulled him up the hill on his sled.  At the old house they had no hill.  His mother used to pull him around the yard on his sled and that was great for him.  I never heard of a 5 year old being so lazy!  LOL

Right now the TV says it's -8, one of our thermometers says it's -6 and two others say it's -3.  It's pretty warm in the house.  They closed everything.  I always wonder about meals-on-wheels.  They close for inclement weather.  The people who receive this service are usually elderly people who have no one to help them.  I hope their neighbors are looking out for them.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 9°F and I must go out.  Odd, I have felt cold since the surgery, so I am wrapped up in blankets. Need to find my winter coat, probably behind a guitar somewhere.



For some strange reason, the cold has a bad effect on surgical scars. The newer, they more painful. Keep that incision warm, or you will experience pain like you have never known. I am not the only one who has had this miserable experience.


----------



## pacanis

I think we were referring to snowmobiles, Carol. I know I was 
As the local off road store says, "Get out and play!"
I had some good times snowmobiling with my father when I was a kid.

Anyway, it has dropped another degree. On the bright side it is supposed to get up to 22 by tomorrow and 45 on Saturday 

And Rocket, I knew Barrie looked familiar. I went up to Simcoe ice fishing something like five years in a row 25 years ago or so. Now those were really good times. We used to go up by Orilla. One time we had one heck of a time finding our way off the ice due to a white out. Sure, the ice was well over a foot thick, but driving around on it looking for the right spot to drive out was getting a little nerve wracking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek and I are on the inclement weather list for Meals on Wheels delivery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> For some strange reason, the cold has a bad effect on surgical scars. The newer, they more painful. Keep that incision warm, or you will experience pain like you have never known. I am not the only one who has had this miserable experience.



It's not the incisions, _I _am cold.  I am never cold.  The incisions are fine.  Going to go have my staples out today.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I think we were referring to snowmobiles, Carol. I know I was
> As the local off road store says, "Get out and play!"
> I had some good times snowmobiling with my father when I was a kid.



Both you and Rocketdawg referred to 'sledding" and to me, that means on a sled!  On a snowmobile it is called "snowmobiling."  No?

When my father was living there were no snowmobiles.  Most people didn't even own a car!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's not the incisions, _I _am cold.  I am never cold.  The incisions are fine.  Going to go have my staples out today.




Make sure he gets them all.  With my last surgery, I came home from having the staples removed and found one inside my belly button!  LOL  It looked like I had a belly button ring.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Both you and Rocketdawg referred to 'sledding" and to me, that means on a sled! On a snowmobile it is called "snowmobiling." No?
> 
> When my father was living there were no snowmobiles. Most people didn't even own a car! LOL


 
Sled is to snowmobile what bike is to motorcycle. Just another word to confuse people


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Sled is to snowmobile what bike is to motorcycle. Just another word to confuse people




Well, it worked....I'm confused.  What will this younger generation think if next!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I are on the inclement weather list for Meals on Wheels delivery.



Good for you. At least you know you both will be getting nutritious food into you.


----------



## Addie

Today, it is FREAKING COLD! 12ºF. What more is there to say. What happened to our January thaw?


----------



## pacanis

I obviously don't understand meals on wheels.
I thought it was for people who can't get out or drive, yet I thought Fi said she had some running around to do today.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I obviously don't understand meals on wheels.
> I thought it was for people who can't get out or drive, yet I thought Fi said she had some running around to do today.




Maybe she and Shrek volunteer to do deliveries rather than be on the receiving end.  

It sounds to me that no one in my area is going to receive their meals, because they are closed!  So no inclement weather preparing OR delivering of meals on wheels.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I obviously don't understand meals on wheels.
> I thought it was for people who can't get out or drive, yet I thought Fi said she had some running around to do today.




Sometimes people can get it temporarily if they have been hospitalized.  Or if they are unable to cook or use the stove safely.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I obviously don't understand meals on wheels.
> I thought it was for people who can't get out or drive, yet I thought Fi said she had some running around to do today.



This is one time PF need all the nutrition she can get. And Shrek is unlikely the best cook to feed her all the nutrients. Peeling veggies, preparing the meats, and all the rest that goes into fixing a balanced meal can be more than a recovering surgical patient can handle. And today she gets her staples removed. So she is far from being healed enough to do some serious cooking. 

The doctors encourage walking. But how much can you do in an apartment. She said that Shrek was going to take her to the mall so she could do some walking. The kind that would be beneficial to her healing. Providing they can get there, the malls will be filled today with elderly who take their daily walks there in the cold weather. No ice or cold wind to contend with. Much safer than walking outside. 

Unfortunately, they are now building shopping malls that do not have central walkways inside. It is mostly to discourage teens from using it as a hangout place to go to. We have three new ones that have been razed to the ground and rebuilt with this in mind. A death knell for the elderly walking on a daily basis.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Maybe she and Shrek volunteer to do deliveries rather than be on the receiving end.
> 
> It sounds to me that no one in my area is going to receive their meals, because they are closed!  So no inclement weather preparing OR delivering of meals on wheels.



During the snow storm, our service systems closed for the day to regroup and be able to continue their services, knowing this cold weather was coming. All our Meals on Wheels are running. My health plan has their own kitchen and delivery service. Should the city one be unable to make all their deliveries, our kitchen and vehicles can pick up the slack. And their vehicles are definitely winterized.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Well...give those folks a hearty "heck ya!" from Texas.  Keeping people fed is about the most honorable thing you can do.


----------



## pacanis

Interesting. I didn't know you could sign up for meals on wheels for a day or so, or on an as needed basis. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Andy M.

15ºF at 10:00AM and SO's car won't start.  Jumper cables did the trick but she shouldn't have this problem with a battery that's not a year and a half old.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> Maybe she and Shrek volunteer to do deliveries rather than be on the receiving end.
> 
> *It sounds to me that no one in my area is going to receive their meals, because they are closed!  So no inclement weather preparing OR delivering of meals on wheels.*



When my Mom and the cat were getting meals on wheels they were given a couple of blizzard packs with shelf stable items for days when meals on wheels had to cancel.

It is a great program and in my area it costs about the same as it would cost to buy the groceries.  I think Mom paid $165.00/month for 5 lunches and 5 dinners each week.  In this area you can also get it every other day for those folks that can do some meal prep or have other assistance.


----------



## tinlizzie

phinz said:


> It's cold. 60 degrees. Raining. Windy. I'm hiding out in the house trying to stay warm.



You're a riot, Phinz!


----------



## cave76

Reading the comments here are 'chilling' to say the least. I'm glad I don't have to contend with that cold weather. (Just a wimp)


----------



## tinlizzie

Although it didn't freeze last night, it was cold -- 41F first thing this morning.  The sun is out and it's up to 50 already.

I hope the bitter cold for y'all up north will be gone soon.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Interesting. I didn't know you could sign up for meals on wheels for a day or so, or on an as needed basis. I'll have to remember that.




Our local Meal-on-Wheels program advertises that it is available for those recovering from surgery.  I take that to mean you can call them if you are having surgery and set it up for a certain time period.  I don't think you can call them and just get a meal here and there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Make sure he gets them all.  With my last surgery, I came home from having the staples removed and found one inside my belly button!  LOL  It looked like I had a belly button ring.



Bikini line staples and a nurse will be taking them out.  I could do it, but I can't see them.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bikini line staples and a nurse will be taking them out.  I could do it, but I can't see them.



Do they use one of those office supply staple removers?  I've removed stitches, my own and a previous cat's, haven't had staples.

We're up to a balmy 9.5°F.  All area schools were closed, but they're resuming today's after-school activities.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Do they use one of those office supply staple removers?  I've removed stitches, my own and a previous cat's, haven't had staples.
> 
> We're up to a balmy 9.5°F.  All area schools were closed, but they're resuming today's after-school activities.



No they need something that crimps them up and out.  Here is a picture


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No they need something that crimps them up and out.  Here is a picture



Interesting tool, hope it doesn't hurt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Interesting tool, hope it doesn't hurt!



It doesn't.  Easiest part of the whole thing.

Weather is still the same. Getting boring!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Sled is to snowmobile what bike is to motorcycle. Just another word to confuse people


I was only confused for a moment. That photo showed some pretty flat land that wouldn't really be suitable for tobogganing.


----------



## taxlady

I was outside today. It's -15°C (5°F), but with the wind, that was really cold. I really appreciated the seat heaters in the car.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> 15ºF at 10:00AM and SO's car won't start.  Jumper cables did the trick but she shouldn't have this problem with a battery that's not a year and a half old.



Same problem, here with The Pirate's car this morning. The temp was twelve degrees and nothing. It wasn't until his brother showed up and gave him a jump. Started immediately. The car had been sitting in the sun all day and the hood was warm. Your SO wasn't the only one. Looking out the window, a lot of the folks across the street were in the same situation.


----------



## simonbaker

CarolPa said:


> That's a beautiful picture Pac.  Sort of makes all that snow worthwhile.


I could not agree more!


----------



## simonbaker

We hit single didgets above zero today~!!  : )  Not as much wind, it actually felt nicer out today!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...The dogs are walking around on three legs outside, trying to spare one from touching the ground I imagine. And even my pup didn't want to leave the house this morning. She must have been thinking about her last time out last night....


Our idiot neighbors had their two dogs out earlier this evening...for nearly an hour!  Poor things, 3 degrees and dropping and their poor paw pads were probably frozen by the time they got back inside.  It would be nice if the neighbors got locked out of their house or car while it's this cold.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Today, it is FREAKING COLD! 12ºF. What more is there to say. What happened to our January thaw?


It's coming this weekend.  I swear Mother Nature is going through menopause.

We're hanging just above zero right now.  At least the temps will be going up the rest of the week.  I ran some Brunswick Stew up the street to my SIL and let the car warm up and had the seat heater on, both for about 5 minutes just to drive less than 1/4 mile up the street!  Yup, I'm a wuss this winter.  To think I used to ski...


----------



## Claire

My back porch thermometer says -11.  I'm just trying to keep the part of the house that has no cellar/attic/second floor (that is to say, my kitchen and back bathroom) from freezing.  Luckily I'm an insomniac.  Husband says he owes me big time.  I think the worst of this will pass tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> My back porch thermometer says -11.  I'm just trying to keep the part of the house that has no cellar/attic/second floor (that is to say, my kitchen and back bathroom) from freezing.  Luckily I'm an insomniac.  Husband says he owes me big time.  I think the worst of this will pass tomorrow.



What are you using to heat that space, Claire?


----------



## cave76

CookingGoddess said:

"Our idiot neighbors had their two dogs out earlier this evening...for nearly an hour! Poor things, 3 degrees and dropping and their poor paw pads were probably frozen by the time they got back inside"

Tell me where the neighbors live and I'll use my Long Distance Taser Freezer to freeze parts of them off that they wish they could keep!!! 

The idiots!!


----------



## pacanis

It's 10F! What a heat wave! The winds have died down considerably, too.
And more importantly, my furnace is back to normal operation.
Granted, we don't experience these temps often, but I think when I purchase another I will get a higher BTU. It just couldn't keep up a couple days ago.


----------



## Addie

A heat wave. Sixteen degrees. And no wind to speak of.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cave76 said:


> CookingGoddess said:
> 
> "Our idiot neighbors had their two dogs out earlier this evening...for nearly an hour! Poor things, 3 degrees and dropping and their poor paw pads were probably frozen by the time they got back inside"
> 
> Tell me where the neighbors live and I'll use my Long Distance Taser Freezer to freeze parts of them off that they wish they could keep!!!
> 
> The idiots!!


Southern MA.  It's just not pets they're stupid about.  They excell in stupidity in all sorts of subjects.  In 39 years of renting an apartment (3 years) or home ownership, these people are the worst ever.  In fact they are the ONLY "worst".  Last 10 years have been, um, awkward.  Can't wait to move - we'll be closer to our kids AND further from these bozos!


----------



## phinz

68* and a little rainy currently. Tomorrow a high of 79* and the sun will finally show itself again.


----------



## phinz

tinlizzie said:


> You're a riot, Phinz!



Seriously. I turned the heater on. The house was 62* and I was *cold!* Shivering and everything. Was walking around in jeans and a hoodie. Had to put socks and shoes on.


----------



## Claire

The rooms are not totally without heat, just that our (hot water, baseboard radiators) simply cannot keep up when the temps outside go below, well, -10 (which is exactly the temp right now, midnight, which means it will get colder).  To keep it up I run laundry (my washer is at the back end of the house)(this is to keep water running from one end of the house to the other, it is shotgun style and that is the furthest from the source of heat and water).  I have two of my largest stew pots on the stove and keep them boiling during the coldest hours, which also helps the humidity factor (I get a shock every time I touch something otherwise).  I also run hot water in the shower in that bathroom.  This does not happen every year.  We've had this old house (built 1854) for 12 years and this is only the third year it has been a problem.  And one of those years the heating system in that quadrant (I've got 4 separate heating quadrants) actually did fail.  If the temps stay above say +10 it isn't an issue.  I do have an electric heater, and unlike several years ago, I haven't had to use it, and I wouldn't trust it in that part of the house anyway, I'd be afraid I'd turn it on and fall asleep and burn the house down.  You'd think I'd feel the same about boiling water, but somehow if I'm boiling water on the stove, or running hot water in the shower, I'm alert to it.  If I plug in the heater, I'm more likely to just forget it.  Luckily (for my husband anyway), I'm an insomniac anyway, so I've been staying up all night, then snoozing off & on during the day.  What is driving me nutso is that I normally take an exercise class of some sort for an hour starting at 9 a.m.  Between this weather and before that the holidays, it's been over a month since I've Zumba'd or taken my resistance training classes.  To top it off, hubby took all of my free weights and used them to hold the Christmas tree upright.  So my body clock is really off.  

BTW, husband says he owes me big time, what do I want for dinner this weekend?  I have to laugh ... we go out to dinner every Friday night so this is moot.  If our town had a lobster tank, I'd make him pay big time, but in fact this is an empty promise.  Oh, he means well, but we'd be going out anyway.  



PrincessFiona60 said:


> What are you using to heat that space, Claire?


----------



## CatPat

Claire said:


> The rooms are not totally without heat, just that our (hot water, baseboard radiators) simply cannot keep up when the temps outside go below, well, -10 (which is exactly the temp right now, midnight, which means it will get colder).  To keep it up I run laundry (my washer is at the back end of the house)(this is to keep water running from one end of the house to the other, it is shotgun style and that is the furthest from the source of heat and water).  I have two of my largest stew pots on the stove and keep them boiling during the coldest hours, which also helps the humidity factor (I get a shock every time I touch something otherwise).  I also run hot water in the shower in that bathroom.  This does not happen every year.  We've had this old house (built 1854) for 12 years and this is only the third year it has been a problem.  And one of those years the heating system in that quadrant (I've got 4 separate heating quadrants) actually did fail.  If the temps stay above say +10 it isn't an issue.  I do have an electric heater, and unlike several years ago, I haven't had to use it, and I wouldn't trust it in that part of the house anyway, I'd be afraid I'd turn it on and fall asleep and burn the house down.  You'd think I'd feel the same about boiling water, but somehow if I'm boiling water on the stove, or running hot water in the shower, I'm alert to it.  If I plug in the heater, I'm more likely to just forget it.  Luckily (for my husband anyway), I'm an insomniac anyway, so I've been staying up all night, then snoozing off & on during the day.  What is driving me nutso is that I normally take an exercise class of some sort for an hour starting at 9 a.m.  Between this weather and before that the holidays, it's been over a month since I've Zumba'd or taken my resistance training classes.  To top it off, hubby took all of my free weights and used them to hold the Christmas tree upright.  So my body clock is really off.
> 
> BTW, husband says he owes me big time, what do I want for dinner this weekend?  I have to laugh ... we go out to dinner every Friday night so this is moot.  If our town had a lobster tank, I'd make him pay big time, but in fact this is an empty promise.  Oh, he means well, but we'd be going out anyway.



Oh no! I hope this gets better for you. That sounds awful! But to have a house that old must be wonderful otherwise! I love old houses. Our home in Brasov is old. The original part was built in 1811 and the addition of it was built on in 1904. It was modernized before I was adopted with 2 oil furnaces and ductwork. There are still the fireplaces, all of which work very well. My bedroom there has a fireplace and sometimes I would close the ducts to my room and bring up logs to the fireplace and have a wonderful fire, especially during bad snowstorms. It was wonderful to hear the storm howling under the eaves and rattling at the windows and to be so warm with a nice fire. I miss that so very much.

Right now it's clear here and 21 degrees. We have two furnaces/air conditioners, one for my basement lair, and the other, bigger one for the main floor and second story. It's warm in here, for Mamma is recovering from pneumonia. Electric heat such as this tends to make things shocky down here, but I keep a big pot of water simmering on the stove.

That way I don't get zapped! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

13F this morning. Not bad. We have slowly been pulling out of this deep freeze. And the snow they have been calling for? Non-existent. 1-2 feet by last night. What a joke. Then they said it would start snowing last night. Hasn't happened. Not a flake has fallen. Those kind of weather report mistakes I can live with. It's been a nice little break.


----------



## CarolPa

It's up to 28 degrees here!  I think I will go out somewhere today.  Haven't been out of the house since last Sunday.  We need some groceries that DH does not know how to pick out.


----------



## taxlady

We're pulling out of the deep freeze too. Currently -11°C (12°F), going up to -6°C (21°F) tomorrow, and up to +6°C (43°F) on Saturday.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to -5.  High of 12F. The wind made it feel much colder. They are talking warmer temps for the weekend.


----------



## CarolPa

I went out today, first time since Sunday.  It was around 40 degrees and felt good.  One thing I liked about the cold spell was I could get really cold water out of the kitchen faucet.


----------



## Dawgluver

A whopping 28°F!  Above 0!  We're supposed to get freezing rain tonight and early tomorrow.


----------



## phinz




----------



## PrincessFiona60

29°F, supposed to snow and they are predicting a "wind event" tonight.  I take that to mean there will be damaging winds.  This country is not made for wind.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 29°F, supposed to snow and they are predicting a "wind event" tonight.  I take that to mean there will be damaging winds.  This country is not made for wind.



A "wind Event"?  

Sounds like a new term for passing gas!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> A "wind Event"?
> 
> Sounds like a new term for passing gas!



LOL!!  Shrek and I are still laughing over that!  The weather reporting is quite funny or very stupid.


----------



## Addie

Thirty degrees, overcast and a snowflake every so often. Temp is climbing.


----------



## tinlizzie

phinz said:


>




Shhh.  You're not making any friends, Phinz.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Shhh.  You're not making any friends, Phinz.



+1.    Gorgeous pic, Phinz!

36°F and light rain.  A heat wave, but still slick as the snow hasn't melted.  I narrowly avoided sliding into the ditch on our road, and DH said the same about parking lot conditions in town.  We're not going out tonight.


----------



## phinz

tinlizzie said:


> Shhh.  You're not making any friends, Phinz.



You'll see me whining in 10 more days when I have to go back north.


----------



## Addie

Temp is presently 43 degrees and climbing. Rain all day. Fine with me. Melts the ice and snow. Makes it easier to go for my hair appointment this afternoon.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 65ºF and light rain. We will be hit by some serious thunderstorms later in the day and we're expecting a high of 73. More weird weather.


----------



## simonbaker

phinz said:


>


Very Nice!!

We are at 28F here, which feels like a heat wave compared it what it has been!  We are actually seeing a few people wearing shorts outside.


----------



## Addie

Temp has climbed to 55 degrees. Pouring rain, with thunder and lightning. My daughter and I were coming home from the hairdresser's and she had to pull over to the side. She couldn't see to drive. The wipers couldn't keep up. While we were sitting there, a clap of thunder and lightening went off right over our heads. Scared the living daylights out of both of us.  And the lightening hit something. That is one event I could have done without.


----------



## taxlady

+2°C (36°F) and raining. It's a mess out there. There is a huge puddle in front of my front door. You can see where I cleared away ice a few days ago.

Sorry about the poor picture quality. I was a little bit freaked out. Almost all of that ice is covered in water. The puddle in front of my door is about an inch deep. I sure hope that goes away before it freezes again.


----------



## Addie

Taxi, do stay inside. That  ice looks bad. Don't you have any salt or sand to spread on that mess? 

When I was a kid and we had the wood burning stove in the kitchen, we used to use the ashes to spread on the sidewalk. No one shoveled, they just spread their ashes. Although I do remember the gentleman across the street always shoveled out the fire hydrant in front of his house. Something no one today does unless they are reminded by the TV news. With everyone walking it packed down the snow. Sure made for safer walking.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Taxi, do stay inside. That  ice looks bad. Don't you have any salt or sand to spread on that mess?
> 
> When I was a kid and we had the wood burning stove in the kitchen, we used to use the ashes to spread on the sidewalk. No one shoveled, they just spread their ashes. Although I do remember the gentleman across the street always shoveled out the fire hydrant in front of his house. Something no one today does unless they are reminded by the TV news. With everyone walking it packed down the snow. Sure made for safer walking.


We did put salt in that. We will keep an eye on it so we can shovel as soon as it starts to solidify. I don't have any sand, but I am considering buying some tomorrow.

We are going out tonight, to a close friend's birthday party. We won't be going out the front door, 'cause the entrance to the garage is through the basement.

Here in Quebec, we don't shovel around the fire hydrants. The city just puts flags on them, so the firefighters can find them in the snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hurricane conditions.  The wind is howling and it's raining like crazy!  39°F, feels like 27°.  We have avalanche warnings all around us.


----------



## GotGarlic

We had some serious weather an hour or so ago, but it's passed now. Temperature is now 56 and it's raining lightly. I think it will continue to rain for a while yet. We're supposed to have a nice day tomorrow. Sunny and warm.


----------



## pacanis

It's blowing up a storm out there. The wind picked up late afternoon and has continued. But it's not cold. And it's not snowing.


----------



## Andy M.

Rainy and mild.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It's 27 degrees right now and getting up to 37 tomorrow. Hope it will melt all the ice on sidewalks and parking lots.


----------



## taxlady

It's staying above freezing until tomorrow late afternoon or evening. It's windy, so the water is evaporating. It's only about half as deep in front of my door.


----------



## simonbaker

We may get to 30F today, or they are promising that. A lot of thawing here


----------



## Kayelle

You can throw some of my still on the vine ripe tomatoes at me, but I'm sick of our weather here. Ducking and running.

No seriously, we need rain so badly out here the weather people are calling this an historic drought and it's getting down right scary. I'm sitting here in shorts and flip flops with the AC on! It's just not right I tell ya! I guess it's a lot better than what most of you have to deal with but I just needed to whine a bit. Maybe I should get the neighbors together for a rain dance.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And I'm wrapped up in a blanket with wool socks on...


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> You can throw some of my still on the vine ripe tomatoes at me, but I'm sick of our weather here. Ducking and running.
> 
> No seriously, we need rain so badly out here the weather people are calling this an historic drought and it's getting down right scary. I'm sitting here in shorts and flip flops with the AC on! It's just not right I tell ya! I guess it's a lot better than what most of you have to deal with but I just needed to whine a bit. Maybe I should get the neighbors together for a rain dance.


I had a friend who moved from Texas to Canada. She much preferred our cold.

I sympathize Kayelle. As that friend used to say, "You can only take off so much clothing when it's hot."


----------



## Kayelle

I know I'd never be able to live in a cold climate Taxi but Texas is much hotter than my little spot in Cali. so I can see her point. It's 85 here today, so I'm not really suffering, but we need a good bit of steady rain and even more importantly we need a good snow pack in the Sierra mountains for our water supply.


----------



## taxlady

We're having a mild spell. It's currently 0°C (32°F). It's been going down below zero a bit, and up above zero a teensy bit.


----------



## simonbaker

Blizzard conditions.  1/4 mile visibility.  no travel advised. 50 mph winds all day with gusts of wind of 65 mph reported at the airport.  Several accidents & people in the ditch off the interstates.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Blizzard conditions.  1/4 mile visibility.  no travel advised. 50 mph winds all day with gusts of wind of 65 mph reported at the airport.  Several accidents & people in the ditch off the interstates.



Oh geez, SB, hope you don't have to go anywhere!  Stay safe!  Friends in ND said they're also in a blizzard.

We had 36°F today, but the winds were wicked here along the river, and it felt much colder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43°F, no wind...


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Oh geez, SB, hope you don't have to go anywhere!  Stay safe!  Friends in ND said they're also in a blizzard.
> 
> We had 36°F today, but the winds were wicked here along the river, and it felt much colder.



 Thanks for the positive thoughts!  Glad they opened the interstate, but they are still advising no travel.  Maybe a late start tomorrow! : )
Wish I could go to the gym & the pool.  Both fitness centers, with pools, closed today due to the weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts!  Glad they opened the interstate, but they are still advising no travel.  Maybe a late start tomorrow! : )
> Wish I could go to the gym & the pool.  Both fitness centers, with pools, closed today due to the weather.



Maybe you should take up ice skating


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts!  Glad they opened the interstate, but they are still advising no travel.  Maybe a late start tomorrow! : )
> Wish I could go to the gym & the pool.  Both fitness centers, with pools, closed today due to the weather.



Maybe snow shoveling!  (yuck). It'll just blow back anyway!


----------



## Kayelle

I hate wind! You folks are freezing with the wind and our winds are so hot and dry that there was a major fire way south east of here and many homes were lost. We need rain so badly in California.


----------



## phinz

One more day of this and it's back to dreary old Tennessee


----------



## cave76

Kayelle said:


> I hate wind! You folks are freezing with the wind and our winds are so hot and dry that there was a major fire way south east of here and many homes were lost. We need rain so badly in California.



Those Santa Ana winds will drive you crazy! I've read that the police in large cities get ready for more disturbances during them.

I lived very near that huge Oakland hills fire disaster when it took place back in the early 90's! That was during Santa Ana time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Very nice, we got up to a sunny 45°F with a breeze here along the river.  Supposed to get really cold again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 41°F while I was out.  Long sleeved shirt and a fleece vest was plenty.


----------



## simonbaker

phinz said:


> One more day of this and it's back to dreary old Tennessee


Looks beautiful!  Wish I were there.  
Most of the water around here is solid ice.
Starting to melt a little today, in the 40's. Makes it pretty slick underfoot.  I should get out & get the sidewalks scraped off before it freezes tonight.


----------



## tinlizzie

Awww, Phinz.  Sorry to hear it.  I was assuming you live on a boat down in the Keys.  People do, you know.  Maybe you should start saving your pennies.  Not that there's anything wrong with Tennessee.


----------



## phinz

tinlizzie said:


> Awww, Phinz.  Sorry to hear it.  I was assuming you live on a boat down in the Keys.  People do, you know.  Maybe you should start saving your pennies.  Not that there's anything wrong with Tennessee.



I've been trying to convince my wife for 15 years that this is where we need to be. It hasn't worked yet. 

My last message to her was sell the houses, sell the cars, keep the dog and meet me at the airport.


----------



## taxlady

Light snow - everything is looking clean again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

phinz said:


> I've been trying to convince my wife for 15 years that this is where we need to be. It hasn't worked yet.
> 
> My last message to her was sell the houses, sell the cars, keep the dog and meet me at the airport.


Give up. When we were engaged Himself said he would like to retire to FL. I handed the ring to him and told him to find someone else because I would never move to FL full-time. And we had the 2-house thing when we were restoring my parents' home - don't want the responsibility of two residences. We'll celebrate our 40th anniversary later this year. As long as we're still married. I'm still not moving to FL. I told him today that if he still wants to move to FL we can get divorced and split everything right down the middle. He can go to FL and I'll move back to OH. He never answered. Maybe he's thinking this over???


----------



## tinlizzie

Why, CG - what could you possibly have against heat, humidity, and insects??


----------



## cara

started freezing here today, the first time since 5 weeks.. we used to have spring temps in between, all the flowers already sprouted, I hope that won't do anything to them.
And it is foggy and grey, the right german term would be "usselig"...


----------



## CarolPa

We have had a little snow the past couple nights, now we are headed back to single digit temps for the next 10 DAYS!  I'm glad I'm retired and have nowhere I have to be.  I do need to make a grocery store run, though.  I'm out of kale.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Like Carol, we're on our last day of relatively moderate temps, then down into the teens during the day/single digits until the weekend. Thinking this week will be seeing lots of soupl!

tinlizzy, ALL those things make me crabby. Since I'm naturally crabby I don't need my personality disorder enhanced!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Like Carol, we're on our last day of relatively moderate temps, then down into the teens during the day/single digits until the weekend. Thinking this week will be seeing lots of soupl!
> 
> tinlizzy, ALL those things make me crabby. *Since I'm naturally crabby I don't need my personality disorder enhanced!*



Same here...I really don't need the assist.


----------



## taxlady

Similar here. We've had a bit of snow and now it's getting cold again: -16°C. It's going to be real January weather for a while.


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice 36°F, but it started snowing now, and we're supposed to get to -5 tomorrow, with below zero wind chill.  Lovely.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 42°F just a bit ago when I was out.  I'm sorry for all the bitter cold folks that who don't want it are getting.  I wish I could drag it here where we are equipped, ready and willing to have it.

The fire season next summer is going to be horrible, again.


----------



## Addie

Well, Cape Cod, that wonderful vacation spot for the rest of America, is under Blizzard Warning. We are supposed to get 6" to 12" snow. No biggie.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Its currently around -18C but with the windchill -26C. Tomorrow morning is supposed to be -25C feeling like -34C....BRRRRRRRRR


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Its currently around -18C but with the windchill -26C. Tomorrow morning is supposed to be -25C feeling like -34C....BRRRRRRRRR


Have you seen this?

RMR: Rick's Rant - The Weather - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That same rant would work south of our shared border too taxy! I swear people have become weather wimps. I remember going skiing when the temps were in the teens and the snow was flying thick and fast. Mom would say "how can you go out, it's cold and snowing?"  "Um, Mom? I can't snow ski when it's 65 outside!"  Now I hide in the house when it's in the teens. Then again, I'm old. But I *have* to go out tomorrow when it's in the teens thanks to our finely-tuned program known as Health Care. (See "venting" thread...)


----------



## pacanis

When I used to skydive the coldest temp I ever jumped in was 14F. And skiing I don't remember, but it was cold on that lift. I think looking forward to the excitement keeps are minds off the temps and then adrenaline takes over.

11F here right now. We're supposed to be getting into another cold spell. It doesn't feel too bad outside though. No wind right now.


----------



## phinz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Give up. When we were engaged Himself said he would like to retire to FL. I handed the ring to him and told him to find someone else because I would never move to FL full-time. And we had the 2-house thing when we were restoring my parents' home - don't want the responsibility of two residences. We'll celebrate our 40th anniversary later this year. As long as we're still married. I'm still not moving to FL. I told him today that if he still wants to move to FL we can get divorced and split everything right down the middle. He can go to FL and I'll move back to OH. He never answered. Maybe he's thinking this over???



We lived in Florida for a year and a half and only left because the work situation was so bad that we just needed to leave. We were working for my father-in-law's company, but he was hands-off. He had a managing partner who was the worst human being I've ever known and we couldn't work with him any more. The funny thing is we now own my father-in-law's part of the company and we have a majority stake in the building it sits in. 

I was telling her last night that words can't explain, and I don't understand, why I love Florida so much. It's this weird, wacky, crazy, hot kind of place that I find so inspiring and magical it's ridiculous. It truly is impossible to explain what it is about that state. I know it sounds nuts, and I honestly think I'm crazy for liking it so much, but I do.

Oh, and I'm freezing my butt off now.


----------



## pacanis

hmmm, down to six now...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

19°F...no snow.  Just going to  bundle up and wander out for a walk when it starts getting light.


----------



## Aunt Bea

0, calm and the sun is beginning to shine.


----------



## taxlady

Sunny and very bright. -21°C (-6°F) feels like -30°C (-22°F). Going to go up all the way to -20°C today. My MIL lives in Cornwall Ontario, only 100 km from here and it's -28°C (-18°F). That's 100 km closer to CWS and Roch.


----------



## Katie H

Pretty cold for here.  Quite windy and the "feels like" is at 15F.  We had a few flurries earlier but now it is snowing quite earnestly.  Brought the brass monkey in weeks ago and the witch now has a thermal bra on as well as a heavy jacket.  Today's going to be our warm day.  Things are predicted to go downhill from here through Saturday.

Today's my weekly marketing day and I'm not looking forward to suiting up like an astronaut to do it.  One thing's for certain, I'm going to put my long hair up today.  Otherwise, with this wind, it would take me a week to brush all the tangles out.

Wonder when the next flight to Belize is?


----------



## Addie

I thought I was going mad. My apartment kept feeling cold. (I am old. It always feels cold!) So I would just tap the thermostat and sure enough it would kick on. Ten minutes later, cold again. I looked at the thermometer in my apartment, and it was down five degrees. No wonder I was feeling cold. So I boosted up the heater. Warm again. Not for long. I finally take a look at the temperature outside. Down from 35ºF to 14ºF. No wonder I am going mad! I have no idea how cold it is supposed to get today. But every time it drops outside, so does it inside. 

The sky is grey and dreary. Very cold looking outside. The kind that gets into your bones and stays there forever. I am ready for spring.


----------



## MrsLMB

-2 right now ... between our last hyper cold spell and this one I can't wait for my heating bill next month


----------



## CatPat

It is terribly cold here with snow flurries. It is now 21 but the wind chill is 9.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Katie H said:


> Pretty cold for here.  Quite windy and the "feels like" is at 15F.  We had a few flurries earlier but now it is snowing quite earnestly.  Brought the brass monkey in weeks ago and the witch now has a thermal bra on as well as a heavy jacket.  Today's going to be our warm day.  Things are predicted to go downhill from here through Saturday.
> 
> Today's my weekly marketing day and I'm not looking forward to suiting up like an astronaut to do it.  One thing's for certain, I'm going to put my long hair up today.  Otherwise, with this wind, it would take me a week to brush all the tangles out.
> 
> Wonder when the next flight to Belize is?



Here. Perhaps this will help.

Please send us nice postcards!

KAYAK - Cheap Flights - Deals on Airline Tickets - Airfare - Compare Hundreds of Travel Sites

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> I thought I was going mad. My apartment kept feeling cold. (I am old. It always feels cold!) So I would just tap the thermostat and sure enough it would kick on. Ten minutes later, cold again. I looked at the thermometer in my apartment, and it was down five degrees. No wonder I was feeling cold. So I boosted up the heater. Warm again. Not for long. I finally take a look at the temperature outside. Down from 35ºF to 14ºF. No wonder I am going mad! I have no idea how cold it is supposed to get today. But every time it drops outside, so does it inside.
> 
> The sky is grey and dreary. Very cold looking outside. The kind that gets into your bones and stays there forever. I am ready for spring.



Mamma is ready for spring also! Do you have one of those electric heated blankets? Perhaps that may help, yes? I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Macgyver1968

It's 39f/4c in Dallas right now.  It was 70f/21c yesterday...I saw a girl jogging, wearing short shorts in January...got to love Texas winters.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> When I used to skydive the coldest temp I ever jumped in was 14F. And skiing I don't remember, but it was cold on that lift.....


Before my SIL and her hubby moved up here (2006) she would come up from FL every winter so she could play in the snow. We'd use either her or my timeshare week and swap it for somewhere in New England and do a "Girls' Week". Every time we'd go out skiing, just once, and just one little day each year. Not the best for keeping in skiing shape! The coldest day I remember was in Stamford NY. It was 8 degrees and we froze! You don't stay warm when you have to keep stopping to spot the next 25-50 feet you can navigate without killing yourself! The next day, when it was a balmy 6, we decided to snowshoe. What a difference it made! We were able to keep moving, got to places XC skis wouldn't be able to reach, and had our jackets unzipped within the first hour. That Christmas we each got a pair of snowshoes from our hubbies. Haven't skied since.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's 6 degrees and really windy here. I can hear the window creaking, and it sounds like someone's trash can is bouncing down the street.  Hunkering down in the house tomorrow. Wild horses couldn't drag me out. Then again, we're not supposed to get out of the teens until Saturday and I will have to go out before then.


----------



## Addie

I have had the blower on the heater on high all day and night. I am so sick of hearing it. It usually fades into the background. But not today. 

Cat gave me an idea. I am definitely going to look into getting an electric blanket. I told Barbara to put "No Gifts Please" on the invitations. I really don't have the room for any more 'stuff'. So more than likely, I will be getting cash. I can get me one of them thar 'lectrick huddle thingys and keep warm next winter. 

What I really should look into is all that stuff they sell for football fans that sit out in any kind of weather in the stands and still stay warm. Or is that just a fallacy? 

I received two pair of long leg pants for Christmas. Of course they have to be hemmed. Everything I buy has to be hemmed. Even the sleeves of blouses. If it is good blouse, I will shorten the sleeves. If not, then just a KMart special, I just move the button over so the sleeve doesn't slide down over my hand. 

I had to put another large pan of water on. The air in here is so dry, I swear I can hear my skin crackle.


----------



## pacanis

Zero here. The furnace is working normally though. Not like a few weeks ago. Must be because the wind isn't blowing 30mph. The light dusting we've had has not changed. No more, no less.


----------



## Aunt Bea

-12 here, calm, a few flakes of sparkling frost in the air, sun is coming out, nice winter morning!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

It's a balmy -29C (-20F) right now. The windchill makes it feel like -34C (-29F) I'm not sure how the weather network figured that out as I was just outside and there is no wind.  But the sun is out so it's kind of nice.

Supposed to go all the way up to -17C (1F) today.


----------



## Rocklobster

Gottchya beat there, Dawg.  It is -31C here in the Ottawa Valley. The old car groaned a bit, but she fired up....off to work I go...Cobden, Ontario - 7 Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Network


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 16ºF right now, looking at a high of 25, and there's a wind chill advisory till noon. It snowed last night, about 2 inches where we are, so practically everything is closed.


----------



## phinz

I think my airplane should have taken that left turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## CarolPa

It's 12 degrees here.  I doubt if I will go out anywhere.  I went to the grocery store yesterday so I have everything I need for a few days.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

GotGarlic said:


> We have 16ºF right now, looking at a high of 25, and there's a wind chill advisory till noon. It snowed last night, about 2 inches where we are, so practically everything is closed.


 
I have never been to Virginia, but I take it you aren't used to getting much snow.


----------



## GotGarlic

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I have never been to Virginia, but I take it you aren't used to getting much snow.



Right, we get very little snow in this corner of the state - the ocean and the Chesapeake Bay moderate the temperatures. Secondary roads don't get plowed so it's dangerous to drive out there.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Gottchya beat there, Dawg.  It is -31C here in the Ottawa Valley. The old car groaned a bit, but she fired up....off to work I go...Cobden, Ontario - 7 Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Network


We're about 5°C (9°F) warmer than you. That's surprising. We're usually within 1° of Ottawa and Cornwall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

25°F feels like 36°F...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 25°F feels like 36°F...


Well, that's different. It usually only feels warmer when it's hot and muggy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Well, that's different. It usually only feels warmer when it's hot and muggy.



Now it's up to 30°F, clouded over, foggy and we might get a little snow. Still feels like 36°F.


----------



## tinlizzie

It's about in the 50's right now; heading for a freeze tonight, so gotta get out there and cover things up.

I have all the incandescent lights in the house on for some heat.  I suppose I'd best buy a few more before they're gone.  Yes, there's heating for the house, but it's not that cold.  Yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> It's about in the 50's right now; heading for a freeze tonight, so gotta get out there and cover things up.
> 
> I have all the incandescent lights in the house on for some heat.  I suppose I'd best buy a few more before they're gone.  Yes, there's heating for the house, but it's not that cold.  Yet.



Tea lights in jars work for heat too.  The glass heats up and radiates the heat.  Need a BBQ lighter or long stick matches to make lighting them easier.  Close the doors to rooms you are not using so the heat stays central.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'mm not going to tell you because everyone in the rest of the country will cry, and I don't want to hear it. I pay for this good weather!


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tea lights in jars work for heat too.  The glass heats up and radiates the heat.  Need a BBQ lighter or long stick matches to make lighting them easier.  Close the doors to rooms you are not using so the heat stays central.



Thanks, PF.  Good ideas.  And if I close the doors while the cats are in there, I won't have to feed them til it warms up.  They turn up their noses at almost anything I give them anyway, picky little beggars.   j/k, j/k, animal lovers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks, PF.  Good ideas.  And if I close the doors while the cats are in there, I won't have to feed them til it warms up.  They turn up their noses at almost anything I give them anyway, picky little beggars.   j/k, j/k, animal lovers.



But, they act as lapwarmers...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Dawgluver

The wind's picked up, the temp has dropped, and it's supposed to get dangerously cold.  Schools all have a 2 hour delay tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> It's about in the 50's right now; heading for a freeze tonight, so gotta get out there and cover things up.
> 
> I have all the incandescent lights in the house on for some heat. I suppose I'd best buy a few more before they're gone. Yes, there's heating for the house, but it's not that cold. Yet.


 
I was just saying a few weeks ago that I had every light in the house turned on to try to help out my furnace that could not keep up. Won't be doing that much longer, as the "green" bulbs don't throw heat. 

Not to mention all the energy they use because I'll have to leave them on all the time, rather than flipping a switch on and turning it back off thirty seconds later when I'm done seeing what I needed to see. 
I was just thinking today what the workers who need trouble lights are going to do. Slide under the car, press the switch, then fall asleep waiting for the bulb to come up to speed? 
And someone told me a couple days ago they contain mercury


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I was just saying a few weeks ago that I had every light in the house turned on to try to help out my furnace that could not keep up. Won't be doing that much longer, as the "green" bulbs don't throw heat.
> 
> Not to mention all the energy they use because I'll have to leave them on all the time, rather than flipping a switch on and turning it back off thirty seconds later when I'm done seeing what I needed to see.
> I was just thinking today what the workers who need trouble lights are going to do. Slide under the car, press the switch, then fall asleep waiting for the bulb to come up to speed?
> *And someone told me a couple days ago they contain mercury*



The ones I have, in the closet, have dire warnings about what to do if you break one and how to dispose of them.  Better pickup a hazmat suit next time you go shopping!  Maybe the bulbs have improved, but the ones a friend gave me a few years back were noisy, dim and did not work well in my existing lamps. 

I'm not sure why I'm saving them, in the closet next to my ball of string and cardboard box collection!


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> The ones I have, in the closet, have dire warnings about what to do if you break one and how to dispose of them. Better pickup a hazmat suit next time you go shopping! Maybe the bulbs have improved, but the ones a friend gave me a few years back were noisy, dim and did not work well in my existing lamps.
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm saving them, in the closet next to my ball of string and cardboard box collection!


 
You know it only takes one gram of Hg to kill you. And it never leaves your system as you take it in.
I figure for as much Lake Erie fish that I've eaten, which is with mercury warnings... and as many broken thermometers I played with as a kid... I'm about three broken bulbs short of a full gram


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> You know it only takes one gram of Hg to kill you. And it never leaves your system as you take it in.
> I figure for as much Lake Erie fish that I've eaten, which is with mercury warnings... and as many broken thermometers I played with as a kid... I'm about three broken bulbs short of a full gram



I have mercury in all my fillings....


----------



## simonbaker

Frigid, bitterly cold.  2 below now with a strong wind.


----------



## taxlady

-21°C (-6°F), feels like -31°C (-24°F), going down to -26°C (-15°F). When we got in the car to drive home from the resto, the windows were iced up. It took about five minutes to heat the car enough that I could see to drive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> The wind's picked up, the temp has dropped, and it's supposed to get dangerously cold.  *Schools all have a 2 hour delay tomorrow*.



Because it's Oh So Much warmer if they wait those two hours. 

Still cold. Still windy. Wish I could box this up and let some of it back out again when the temps hit the 80s this summer. If only, if only...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Warmer this morning, the temp is 4, no new snow overnight!

CG, In CNY the two hour delay is often used to get the buses started and on the road.


----------



## phinz

I'm an unhappy boy right now.


----------



## cave76

Here's a picture of my (imaginary) weather:
http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02781/ice_2781593c.jpg

More info about 'my city'

Video: Ice Festival preparations hot up in Harbin, China - Telegraph

(Taken with my long distance, telescopic lens iPad.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have  5 mph wind from the west, feels like 29°F...real temp is 28°F...crazy weather.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have 5 mph wind from the west, feels like 29°F...real temp is 28°F...crazy weather.


 
Are you sure it doesn't feel like 29.5?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Are you sure it doesn't feel like 29.5?



Well...now it's 30°F and feels like 40°F and the wind is 5 mph from the North...insane weather...


----------



## taxlady

Still frelling cold here.


----------



## taxlady

phinz said:


> I'm an unhappy boy right now.


How cold does it have to be for you to dress like that? How long are you planning on staying outside? Are you wearing your long John's?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

phinz said:


> I'm an unhappy boy right now.



Okay, now I recognize you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Still frelling cold here.



It is now officially too warm to snow...40°F now, feels like 46°F, no wind.

I wish I could get even 25% of the cold weather you guys are getting back east!  I'd even settle for 10%...


----------



## Dawgluver

phinz said:


> I'm an unhappy boy right now.



I take it you're no longer in the Keys....


----------



## simonbaker

2 below zero on  the way to work. 9 below zero on the way home.


----------



## Dawgluver

-6° F, and another 2 hour school delay tomorrow.  Most of our area schools ended up closing altogether today, except my town's!


----------



## Cheryl J

So many of you here have been going through such unimaginable cold!  I'm hoping for springtime to arrive quick for y'all, as I'm sure you are, too!  It's been in the mid to high 60's here, lows around 35-40 at night.  I'm such a wimp when it comes to 'cold'.  lol


----------



## simonbaker

18 ABOVE zero this morning.  I couldn't sleep, up at 3 am & went to the grocery store for coffee & milk, I was surprised how nice it was! : )


----------



## bakechef

It's too cold for nc, 18 when I came to work at noon.  Days below freezing are a bit unusual for us.  The sun is shining so we have that going for us!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## phinz

bakechef said:


> It's too cold for nc, 18 when I came to work at noon.  Days below freezing are a bit unusual for us.  The sun is shining so we have that going for us!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Look at it this way - It's killing all the bugs we deal with in the summer. It's cold here in East TN too and that's the only good thing I can find about it.


----------



## Addie

I heard a remark from one of our weather forecasters yesterday.

_*"It is so cold out, it actually hurts." *_

That says it all. I have known days like that.


----------



## pacanis

It's cold. It's blowing. I guess they are calling it another polar vortex.
The older I get the more weather terms I need to remember.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> It's cold. It's blowing. I guess they are calling it another polar vortex.
> The older I get the more weather terms I need to remember.



I only know three. Hot, cold and a nice day outside. That is all I need to know to dress comfortably.


----------



## luvs

- lemme see- okay. we have a gorgeous layer of snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fog, Fog, Fog...someone has stolen our mountains, we can't see more then two blocks!


----------



## Macgyver1968

The cold front is gone and it's nice and sunny and 56f/13c.


----------



## simonbaker

The sun is shining...thats a good sign


----------



## simonbaker

*Looking for a sign slogans*

We lease a small cafe inside of gym & are looking for some short, 1 line  sign slogans to make banners throughout the building.  Any comments or suggestions would be welcome.
The name of our cafe is "Simon's Cafe & Catering"


----------



## Macgyver1968

"Simon says: Eat with passion!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Refuel at Simon's"


----------



## pacanis

The wind has done a complete 180. This morning it was icy pellets coming from the south, now it's large flakes coming from the north, across Lake Erie. It is coming down!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Temp has dropped 10 degrees, 27°F, they are predicting snow.  I want to head to the bookstore for a wander.


----------



## Dawgluver

16°F.  Sun's ashinin', wind's ablowin', and it's freakin' cold here along the river.


----------



## taxlady

It's gone up to -7°C (19°F) and it's snowing, but not hard. Back to regular January temps tomorrow: -19°C (-2°F).


----------



## Cheryl J

Lovely weather here!  Sunny and warm, 70F/21C.  Was sweeping the garage and had to come in and change into a Tshirt and cut-offs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Lovely weather here!  Sunny and warm, 70F/21C.  Was sweeping the garage and had to come in and change into a Tshirt and cut-offs.



I'm going to visit Cheryl.  70°F is my favorite temperature.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I'm going to visit Cheryl. 70°F is my favorite temperature.


 
"....come onna my house, come onna come on...."  LOL


----------



## taxlady

I guess the wind we have now is the cold weather arriving. It's currently -12°C (10°F) going down to -19°C (-2°F) overnight. And yes, there is blowing snow.


----------



## phinz




----------



## pacanis

6F, calm, nice crescent moon with stars, no more snow than what we had last night. They are calling for a foot by Tuesday though.


----------



## vitauta

looks like we just caught a heat wave--21F.  now if only the wind would stop flapping the awnings and whipping the tree branches around for a minute....


----------



## Addie

It's wintertime. It is cold. In the summer it is hot. Spring and fall are lovely.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> We lease a small cafe inside of gym & are looking for some short, 1 line  sign slogans to make banners throughout the building.  Any comments or suggestions would be welcome.
> The name of our cafe is "Simon's Cafe & Catering"



"Come To The Café My Friend!


----------



## Claire

I've been frustrated.  Night temps have been well below 0 for days on end.  I live in an old house, and the bathroom and kitchen cannot keep up.  Since I'm the insomniac, I just sleep on the couch and run the water, and on some days (-20 and lower), boil water in the kitchen and run a load of laundry and just run hot water.  I should move this to another line, but my mom is sick and I feel helpless, but I didn't like living in Florida, and my husband hated it (it was HIS idea)I have a lot of sibs and other relatives, so I'm not seriously concerned in that regard, but at this time of year, we couldn't leave w/o hiring someone to drain our pipes.  So far, though, no one has asked me to go to Florida.  Because all I do right now is run the water, stay awake all night, and drowse off and on all day.  I'm usually somewhat of an exercise fanatic, but if you stay awake all night, you aren't quite ready to go to the gym in the morning .... or afternoon .... or evening.  You have all you can to to take a glass of wine, sleep on and off all day, and manage to get some kind of meal on the table once or twice a day!


----------



## Addie

I feel your frustration. Your water bill must be sky high. Will this winter ever end?


----------



## simonbaker

The sun is trying to come out in the overcast sky.  It's been starting to snow, off & on.  Temperatures are expected to drop. In the 20's now. High of 5 below predicted for the morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

For the first time in what seems like months, it's up to 40°F, and windy.  Clouding up now.


----------



## taxlady

-17°C (1°F) and starting to cloud over. We're expecting flurries over night and tomorrow. The temperature is going up tonight to a high of -6°C (21°F) tomorrow.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm almost afraid to make this post for fear I'll jinx it so I'll whisper........
it's raining. 

We haven't had a drop of rain in who knows how long so it's just a drop in the bucket, but it's something. This California drought is really scary so we're all crossing our fingers for a good steady steady rain. I just put a pot of soup on....whoo hoooo.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I'm almost afraid to make this post for fear I'll jinx it so I'll whisper........
> it's raining.
> 
> We haven't had a drop of rain in who knows how long so it's just a drop in the bucket, but it's something. This California drought is really scary so we're all crossing our fingers for a good steady steady rain. I just put a pot of soup on....whoo hoooo.



Yay!!  Love a good rain, hope it continues for you, Kayelle!


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.  It's snowing sideways, and the temp has dropped significantly.  There's already talk on the news about more school closings tomorrow due to low visibility and wind chill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally, winter weather...it's 32°F, feels like 19°F.  I should have worn gloves when i went out, Brrrr!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally, winter weather...it's 32°F, feels like 19°F.  I should have worn gloves when i went out, Brrrr!


You don't have a pair of gloves that live in your coat pocket?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't even have my winter coat out.  I went out with a hoodie on.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Yay!!  Love a good rain, hope it continues for you, Kayelle!



Ditto! I hope it pours cats and dogs, buckets and any other saying that is needed to break this drought. Even though we are complaining about how cold it is, even too much sunshine can start to wear on your nerves.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> You don't have a pair of gloves that live in your coat pocket?



I thought gloves came with the coat!


----------



## simonbaker

My sister just messaged me, there are 327 schools closed in Minnesota for tomorrow. Due to the dangerously cold temp.'s.   The closest town to us (50 miles north) is 2 hours late. Cold & windey here in our little SE corner of South Dakota.  Wind gusts at 50 mph & 5 Below 0.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wowsers.  Everything's closed tomorrow!


----------



## bakechef

phinz said:


> Look at it this way - It's killing all the bugs we deal with in the summer. It's cold here in East TN too and that's the only good thing I can find about it.



That's a great way of looking at it!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'm almost afraid to make this post for fear I'll jinx it so I'll whisper........
> it's raining.
> 
> We haven't had a drop of rain in who knows how long so it's just a drop in the bucket, but it's something. This California drought is really scary so we're all crossing our fingers for a good steady steady rain. I just put a pot of soup on....whoo hoooo.



About the same time I read your post, Kayelle, we were finally getting a little rain, too! Wasn't that nice?  I know what you mean about jinxing it - I'm almost afraid to mention the "r" word, for fear it will immediately stop. 
Made a nice sunset this evening.


----------



## Cheryl J

simonbaker said:


> My sister just messaged me, there are 327 schools closed in Minnesota for tomorrow. Due to the dangerously cold temp.'s. The closest town to us (50 miles north) is 2 hours late. Cold & windey here in our little SE corner of South Dakota. Wind gusts at 50 mph & 5 Below 0.



 Oh my goodness!  My brother and I were just talking about the extreme cold weather that so many of you are going through right now.  Sending prayers and hopes for an early spring.


----------



## taxlady

It's snowing and the temperature is up to -14°C (7°F).


----------



## pacanis

That sounds like my eather a few weeks ago, Simon.

Right now it's 25F, which is an improvement, but we've got a major snowstorm going on out there. I would not want to be driving right now.

Somebody send Fi a pair of mittens with the string on them 
I keep a pair of lightweight Jersey gloves in any of the three coats I might be wearing when the weather turns cold. They work well for short jaunts outside.


----------



## Aunt Bea

35 degrees F, wind from the south.

The snowflakes are supposed to form a "flash mob" this morning during rush hour, 1-3 inches of snow in a two hour period.   The rest of the day is to be cold and sunny, temps falling into the teens, wind chill well below zero.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> That sounds like my eather a few weeks ago, Simon.
> 
> Right now it's 25F, which is an improvement, but we've got a major snowstorm going on out there. I would not want to be driving right now.
> 
> *Somebody send Fi a pair of mittens with the string on them*
> I keep a pair of lightweight Jersey gloves in any of the three coats I might be wearing when the weather turns cold. They work well for short jaunts outside.



Good idea, I'm getting my gloves out of my lunch bag for my jaunt for the scan.  I finally remembered where thy were.

It's 28°F but with wind chill feels like 11°F...nasty wind from the southeast!  Still no snow.


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> 35 degrees F, wind from the south.
> 
> The snowflakes are supposed to form a "flash mob" this morning during rush hour, 1-3 inches of snow in a two hour period. The rest of the day is to be cold and sunny, temps falling into the teens, wind chill well below zero.


 
It's heading your way, Bea.
I see blue skies pushing the gray as we speak... err, type.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> It's heading your way, Bea.
> I see blue skies pushing the gray as we speak... err, type.



It just left us, it was a whiteout for about an hour and now it is clear as a bell, unless you are sending us a second wave!


----------



## pacanis

It was a whiteout here at 5:00.


----------



## CarolPa

Today is a balmy 21 degrees outside....about 67 inside.  We had several inches of snow over the weekend.  We always keep the doors closed on rooms we are not using, but we do keep the heat vent open in the basement so the pipes don't freeze.


----------



## dragnlaw

with the wind and the whiteouts, I'm seriously considering tying a line to my waist and back to the house for the next time I have to go to the barn!  

Bad Part....   the bloody horses broke the fence and were VERY frisky in the wind..  By the way....  Wind up a horses tail is a very true saying. don't get kicked in the head trying to lead them around! 

But the good part is 

I'M PLAYING WITH MY NEW COMPUTER ....   YEEE HAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!
I'm Back!!!!!

and in which I'm discovering Windows 8 - yech - gonna take me months!! to get used to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw, Windows 8 is the only thing that has stopped me from whining "I want a new computer" to my Tech Support (my hubby). For him it's been a blessing. 

*****************************

We were a balmy 37 today! Of course it's on the way back down into the teens for the next couple of days. At least we aren't back home right now...where the overnight lows are dropping into the negative teens.  I have no idea how all of you in the upper mid-west deal with this on an annual basis. You guys are from really tough stock! Especially those Twin Cities folks.  Saw this list of the coldest U.S. cities online today. Read it and weep - but only inside, or your face might freeze like that!

America's 20 Coldest Major Cities - weather.com

A cousin down in Pensacola FL posted this to Facebook:






"Hotlanta" gonna be pretty cold tonight! And those pristine white beaches of the northern gulf coast? That's aint the sand that's snowy white!


----------



## taxlady

It's -14°C (7°F) but feels really, really cold with the wind. "Blowing snow warning." It's going down to -22°C (-8°F), but it's going to feel like minus a bazillion if that wind keeps up. Oh yeah, we had about 8 cm (~3") of snow over night. It was the perfect weather for blue shadows at dusk.


----------



## dragnlaw

> It was the perfect weather for blue shadows at dusk.



never heard that expression taxlady.....  wha??


----------



## Aunt Bea

dragnlaw said:


> never heard that expression taxlady.....  wha??



'Blue Shadows' by Roy Rogers - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> never heard that expression taxlady.....  wha??


I don't think that is an expression. But, when there is lots of snow and a clear skies, you get some blue shadows at dusk. I find you see them most often when the shadow is from something in front of electric light. I think it's the dark blue of the sky that does it. It doesn't last very long and it isn't very obvious.


----------



## Dawgluver

-2°F, and another 2 hour delay tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 35°F right now. We're expecting anywhere from 5-10" of snow tomorrow afternoon and into Wednesday. That will close us down through Thursday. Friday is supposed to be close to 50, so it will all disappear.


----------



## dragnlaw

I once mentioned Roy Rogers to my sons and they said.....  Who???

I nearly had a heart attack!

could not believe they did not know Roy rogers, Dale Evans, Buttermilk, Trigger, Champion, Bullet,  oh gosh, golly, gee whiz....  so many others! Breaks my heart they don't know them


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> I once mentioned Roy Rogers to my sons and they said.....  Who???
> 
> I nearly had a heart attack!
> 
> could not believe they did not know Roy rogers, Dale Evans, Buttermilk, Trigger, Champion, Bullet,  oh gosh, golly, gee whiz....  so many others! Breaks my heart they don't know them



You forgot Sons of the Pioneers. His backup singing group.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> dragnlaw, Windows 8 is the only thing that has stopped me from whining "I want a new computer" to my Tech Support (my hubby). For him it's been a blessing.
> 
> *****************************
> 
> Saw this list of the coldest U.S. cities online today. Read it and weep - but only inside, or your face might freeze like that!
> 
> America's 20 Coldest Major Cities - weather.com





I would l like to know what that site considers sub zero temperatures vs. sub freezing? 32ºF. and below is freezing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, sub-zero temperatures are just that...a Fahrenheit reading below zero. Seeing how Boston gets only one below-zero day a every year or every-other year you aren't familiar with them.  We used to live basically between Cleveland and Akron; they are both listed at averaging 3 to 4 below-zero days a winter. It was really exciting that one night in January 2000 when the low of the night was -18...and our gas furnace was not working! Our builder did put a heat pump in instead of an air conditioner, so we did have that. Unfortunately, heat pumps lose their ability to heat efficiently somewhere around 32 degrees. It was a brisk 50 degrees when we woke up on Monday, more than happy to see the furnace repairman at my door at 8:00 AM!


----------



## luvs

i'll look to see.
 I looked- it's cold.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, sub-zero temperatures are just that...a Fahrenheit reading below zero. Seeing how Boston gets only one below-zero day a every year or every-other year you aren't familiar with them.  We used to live basically between Cleveland and Akron; they are both listed at averaging 3 to 4 below-zero days a winter. It was really exciting that one night in January 2000 when the low of the night was -18...and our gas furnace was not working! Our builder did put a heat pump in instead of an air conditioner, so we did have that. Unfortunately, heat pumps lose their ability to heat efficiently somewhere around 32 degrees. It was a brisk 50 degrees when we woke up on Monday, more than happy to see the furnace repairman at my door at 8:00 AM!



I know that. But the site you showed for the coldest cities, all stated their sub zero temps. vs. sub freezing temps. What's the difference? Anything below 32ºF. is freezing. No matter what you call it.


----------



## pacanis

I would guess sub-zero is just that, temps below zero. Sub-freezing is below 32F, which may include temps below zero.

My temp is 0F right now, which is sub-freezing, but not sub-zero.
We just got another couple inches last night. Thankfully nowhere near the foot they have been calling for by Tuesday. I wonder if it missed us or if it is late in coming...


----------



## Aunt Bea

1F here!  Lots of wind gusts keeping the new snow moving, whiteouts are making the driving tough this morning!

I need to go out this morning to make a drug run and pick up a sack of groceries.  

I'm going to swing by the lake to watch the snow devils swirl across the frozen surface of the lake and sparkle in the morning sun.

"Everything evens up in the end. The rich man has his ice in the summer and the poor man gets his in the winter."  From the first Four Years by Laura Ingalls Wilder


​


----------



## bakechef

We were 68 yesterday.  Today we're getting a snow storm!  

I have to go to work, I'm going in early because I'm sure that my boss is getting hit pretty hard with panic snow shoppers.  I'm not looking forward to driving home in it, I can handle it just fine, I am worried about other idiots, and I've had my car back from the body shop for less than a week! 

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CarolPa

Right now it's 8 degrees.  Was below 0 a few hours ago.  Did anyone hear about the snow rollers, where the combination of wind and snow causes the snow to "roll" into balls?  We looked out today and we have 2 small ones in our yard.  

PS.  I am one of the idiots you have to watch out for driving in snow.  LOL


----------



## pacanis

I've seen those little balls rolling across my yard before. They never get bigger than golf ball size, but it's kind of neat.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> I've seen those little balls rolling across my yard before. They never get bigger than golf ball size, but it's kind of neat.


pac - You must get these things on the Lake Erie shoreline. We don't get them here on Lake Simcoe but they get a lot of them up on Georgian Bay.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I know that. But the site you showed for the coldest cities, all stated their sub zero temps. vs. sub freezing temps. What's the difference? Anything below 32ºF. is freezing. No matter what you call it.


Anything below 32 degrees is "cold". Anything zero or colder is "holy crud is it freakin' cold!!!". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since the caption reads "... Subfreezing temperatures occur 94 days a year there...." I'm thinking that they consider the day "sub-freezing" if the temperature dips below 32 degrees at anytime during the 24-hour period, not that the high of the day is under 32 degrees. Kinda like the days I wake up to the furnace running but, by mid-afternoon, I'm thinking of turning on the A/C because the breeze through the open windows is becoming oppressively humid.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...My temp is 0F right now...



Wait, you have NO temperature?  

It's 10 degrees. My idiot neighbor let their dogs out five minutes ago. Wonder when the poor pooches will be allowed back in. One day when it was around zero those poor critters were left outside for an hour.


----------



## Paymaster

Gawga snow storm today. Not big as storms go but 3" is big here in Georgia. Two of my grand kids are loving it.


----------



## dragnlaw

I think I mentioned this before, but I do not consider it "cold" until it is below 0 Fahrenheit.  which is about -18 Celsius ( I think, didn't look it up).

My cheeks and forehead start to feel it, especially if there is a breeze. The snow has a high pitched squeek when you walk.

Minus 10 F is not nice....  minus 20 is bad...  minus 30 is nasty.  

I once bundled up myself, saddled my horse, went for a ride taking the dogs.  When I saw dogs stopping every few feet and holding up their paws I turned around and went home.  checked the temp .. it was -40 - I felt so bad/guilty/embarrassed - could not believe I didn't check before I went out. That was a really unfair thing to do to my poor dogs, horse didn't mind too much but still - I'll never forget it or forgive myself for being so stupid and inconsiderate.


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> pac - You must get these things on the Lake Erie shoreline. We don't get them here on Lake Simcoe but they get a lot of them up on Georgian Bay.


 
Holy cow! Are you guys shooting those at us?! 
I have never seen them. We get lots of ice dunes though, which are pretty neat looking. They are like rolling hills, or dunes, formed by the waters along the shore, but they are hollow inside. Every once in a while someone will fall through one into the lake. They can get quite high above the surface, 10-15 ft.


----------



## phinz

Yuck.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, below freezing is, as others have said, less than 32°F. As dragnlaw said, it is really cold below 0°F (yes, that is -18°C). At that temperature and colder, you can't keep yourself warm outside by working. It's a killing temperature. It's sort of the boundary between cold and holy smokes, it's cold out!


----------



## phinz




----------



## simonbaker

This morning was 7 below 0.  It warmed up to 9 above today!


----------



## Dawgluver

We're at 1°F,  a veritable heat wave!  We had a 2 hour school delay this morning.


----------



## bakechef

Snow, UGH!

Reasons I dislike snow

Makes my feet wet
makes the roads crappy
I work in a grocery store and deal with people freaking out
having to scrape my car
salt and dirt on the road will make my car dirty
I dealt with way too much of it in the first half of my life

Thanks for reading my whine...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Snow, UGH!
> 
> Reasons I dislike snow
> 
> Makes my feet wet
> makes the roads crappy
> I work in a grocery store and deal with people freaking out
> having to scrape my car
> salt and dirt on the road will make my car dirty
> I dealt with way too much of it in the first half of my life
> 
> Thanks for reading my whine...



So...your favorite whine is..."I want to go to Miami."


----------



## taxlady

-15°C (7°F) and feels like -23°C (-9°F), so it's not as cold here as what a lot of folks are dealing with.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> We were 68 yesterday.  Today we're getting a snow storm!
> 
> I have to go to work, I'm going in early because I'm sure that my boss is getting hit pretty hard with panic snow shoppers.  I'm not looking forward to driving home in it, *I can handle it just fine*, I am worried about other idiots, and I've had my car back from the body shop for less than a week!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



That is because you are from Maine. We northerners just love to brag about how we take this weather for granted. We express our sympathy for our southern friends, while all the while tee heeing inside to ourselves about such weaklings. That was last year.

This year has been brutal to all of the nation. This is not our normal winter. For any part of the country. California is in the middle of a damaging drought. Look for food costs to rise if they don't get rain soon. And what products are damaged from lack of rain, we then look to Texas to fill in the gap. Sorry folks, they are getting a taste of this cold also. Hardly conducive to a bumper crop. 

Fortunately we only get this bitter cold every few years. It is not the norm. Buck up folks. It will end soon. And I promise, I am not laughing inside.


----------



## taxlady

Feel better about the snow. Do this.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Feel better about the snow. Do this.



That is hilarious. I am glad someone has a sense of humor in all this bitter  cold.


----------



## luvs

*weather 1/29*

it's cold. it's also windy, icy, snowy, & so forth, & I'm embracing winter time-


----------



## Addie

*Winter in the South*

I have been watching the National Weather Channel. To all our Southern Friends.

Please be careful. You are not used to this snow and ice like the folks up north are. There are children who have been kept at school overnight only because it is safer than sending them home on the roads that are impassable. People have been stuck on roads since yesterday. Your states do not have the facilities to deal with a storm of this nature. No salting and sanding vehicles. No piles of salt or sand available. These are items folks up north take for granted. Some southern states don't even own plows. 

Stay home. And if you think you really have to go out, make sure you have an emergency kit in your vehicle. Don't forget those tea candles and a blanket. And that goes for you men also. This is not the time to play Mr. Macho. Remember you have a family at home that waits for your safe return.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Feel better about the snow. Do this.


taxy, that is just too funny!  Now I want to find snowy cars and leave a little artwork too!


----------



## Addie

Just a quick additional note for our friends in the south. Keep a bag of kitty litter in your trunk. It gives great traction if you find yourself on slippery ice. The majority of you do not have snow tires.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> Just a quick additional note for our friends in the south. Keep a bag of kitty litter in your trunk. It gives great traction if you find yourself on slippery ice. The majority of you do not have snow tires.



Fun fact, even living in Maine I never had snow tires, most people that I knew didn't bother.  Reason was we had such awesome plow crews.  Most Mainers would lay low until the snow stopped and by then the plows had been plowing during the entire storm keeping the roads scraped down.

The biggest problem down here is areas like this are cities with hundreds of roads and side streets, but very few plows.  It just doesn't make financial sense to have the number of plows needed to take care of it all.  We do have brine spreaders that seems to help a bit, but not a lot.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> Feel better about the snow. Do this.



That's awesome!


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So...your favorite whine is..."I want to go to Miami."



19 days and I'll be headed to the tropics, just 19 days!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It snowed!  It snowed!!!There's got to be about 0.25 inches of it.  It's 27°F, with 5 mph winds.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Just a quick additional note for our friends in the south. Keep a bag of kitty litter in your trunk. It gives great traction if you find yourself on slippery ice. The majority of you do not have snow tires.


I find that cat litter just makes it slicker. It's made of clay and dissolves when it gets wet. Sand is much better. People used to use the ashes from the wood stove.


----------



## pacanis

It's up too 13 here. Sure feels a lot warmer than nine hours ago when it was 1.
I must be nuts. I'm actually looking forward to the weekend's (supposedly) foray into the thirties.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Amazing how warm 30 looks after going through single digits, huh pac?

We're almost at 20 (19.6 when I last looked). Of course it will warm up now that my warm winter coat is ready (I hope). The zipper was acting up and I wanted it replaced - got tired of it sticking and I had to slip it over my hips and step out if it when it stuck.  I've been laying up with a sweatshirt, followed by a nice polartec fleece zipper "sweater", then a heavy scarf before snapping my good-down-to-35-degree jacket on. Feeling a little like the Stay-Puft marshmallow man!


----------



## pacanis

I had a zipper break on me before while wearing the coat. I had a heckuva time getting it off.


----------



## Mad Cook

Fortunately it's still just above freezing here but it's still very cold. My car heater has been out of action for a fortnight and I don't seem to have been warm between leaving the house and getting back from the stables, despite wool jumpers and polar fleeces and thermal underwear. It didn't help that I had to drive with the window open to stop my breath steaming up the windscreen! The part has arrived at last and it was fitted today. Bliss!


----------



## bakechef

I find it a bit infuriating online people laughing at the people in Atlanta with the predicament that they are in.  This happened to us in the not too distant past.

What people don't seem to realize is we don't have the equipment to deal with this.  We rarely have to deal with driving in it.  Take icy roads and unleash HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of people from work on those roads and things snarl into a mess. 

I'm sure that you've seen how a wreck can shut down a highway, imagine that happening on every highway and there is no way for emergency crews to get to them, to clean it up and get people going again.  All those cars backed up for HOURS with nowhere to go.  This happened in Raleigh, the snow started flying and schools let out, which means that parents had to all leave work early at the same time crating a horrible snarl.  

I know how to drive on this stuff, but if there is a wreck closing the highway in front of me and there are hundreds of cars behind me, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## pacanis

Well fortunately we live in times where nearly every vehicle is either front wheel or all wheel drive. It's not like they can't get around in 2" of snow, barely a dusting. 
We can't help it they all drive like sixteen year olds, lol.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> I find it a bit infuriating online people laughing at the people in Atlanta with the predicament that they are in.  This happened to us in the not too distant past.
> 
> What people don't seem to realize is we don't have the equipment to deal with this.  We rarely have to deal with driving in it.  Take icy roads and unleash HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of people from work on those roads and things snarl into a mess.
> 
> I'm sure that you've seen how a wreck can shut down a highway, imagine that happening on every highway and there is no way for emergency crews to get to them, to clean it up and get people going again.  All those cars backed up for HOURS with nowhere to go.  This happened in Raleigh, the snow started flying and schools let out, which means that parents had to all leave work early at the same time crating a horrible snarl.
> 
> I know how to drive on this stuff, but if there is a wreck closing the highway in front of me and there are hundreds of cars behind me, I'm not going anywhere.



Exactly.  I hear ya, Bakechef.  The Northern states that are used to winter weather have thousands of plows, salt trucks, etc.  The Southern states have very little equipment, because they usually don't need it, along with folks who rarely if ever have to drive in such a mess.  

Even here, people have difficulty getting used to nasty winter driving at the start of the season without a learning curve and a lot of fenderbenders and ditch diving.  And ice, anywhere, fuhgeddaboutit.  No matter how many wheel drives you have, you're screwed.


----------



## GotGarlic

I grew up in Michigan and I know what you mean, bakechef. A reporter from New York on the news last night laughed at a city worker in Atlanta because they only had three snow plows. "We have hundreds!" he shouted. 

Pac, Atlanta has a lot of hills. Once gravity, ice and snow grab your car, there isn't much anyone can do. 

We got 10" last night. Sorry, no pix. Still not feeling well. It'll still be there tomorrow lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have called the state and suggested the budget we have not used be sent to affected states to help.  I wish we could get our idle plows and sand spreaders down there soon enough to help.  Apparently, I am not the first to call and suggest this.

I don't find it funny, I wish we could help.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> ...Pac, Atlanta has a lot of hills. Once gravity, ice and snow grab your car, there isn't much anyone can do...


 
OKayyy 
I've never experienced that...  

All I was saying is there really isn't any need to clear the roads over 2" of snow these days. 
Slow down, you watch the news when the northern states get hit, don't you? In today's vehicles you'll get where you need to go.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have called the state and suggested the budget we have not used be sent to affected states to help.  I wish we could get our idle plows and sand spreaders down there soon enough to help.  Apparently, I am not the first to call and suggest this.
> 
> I don't find it funny, I wish we could help.


I'm having visions of a bunch of states sending their plows one or two states south, so plows wouldn't have to travel too far and no one who needed them would be without.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm having visions of a bunch of states sending their plows one or two states south, so plows wouldn't have to travel too far and no one who needed them would be without.



Yes, that would work.  Our crews would be working and earning, too.  Not sitting around waiting for more than an inch of snow to go to work.

I have a couple of shovels, but they are not where they need to be.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> OKayyy
> I've never experienced that...
> 
> All I was saying is there really isn't any need to clear the roads over 2" of snow these days.
> Slow down, you watch the news when the northern states get hit, don't you? In today's vehicles you'll get where you need to go.



You know, even grownups think it won't happen to them  Like I said, we got 10" last night. A friend of ours who grew up here decided she needed to go to the store today, two blocks from her house. Her car got stuck on an "incline" on the way home and she had to leave it. She's lucky it's a residential street and not a highway. Although now it's hazard for others.

Pac, driving in this kind of weather is second nature to you. It seems simple and obvious. When people aren't used to it, they don't know what speed is safe and what will send them spinning around or make it impossible to stop. 

Have you ever driven in the Rocky Mountains? I'm not afraid of much, but I'm terrified to do that. I'm sure I'd ride the brakes till they burned out and I crashed, even though I know I'm not supposed to.


----------



## taxlady

When I wanted to drive in Montreal, I took driving lessons (in winter) because I had never driven on snow and it terrified me. I'm very glad I did. I wasn't required by law to take them.

You also have to remember that people in the South don't have winter tires. Not only do they grip better than "all season" tires, because of the treads, but they stay flexible in cold. Below 7°C (44.6°F) there is much better stopping with snow tires, even on dry pavement.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> You know, even grownups think it won't happen to them  Like I said, we got 10" last night. A friend of ours who grew up here decided she needed to go to the store today, two blocks from her house. Her car got stuck on an "incline" on the way home and she had to leave it. She's lucky it's a residential street and not a highway. Although now it's hazard for others.
> 
> Pac, driving in this kind of weather is second nature to you. It seems simple and obvious. When people aren't used to it, they don't know what speed is safe and what will send them spinning around or make it impossible to stop.
> 
> *Have you ever driven in the Rocky Mountains?* I'm not afraid of much, but I'm terrified to do that. I'm sure I'd ride the brakes till they burned out and I crashed, even though I know I'm not supposed to.



Yes, and I know when to stay home.  When it's bad here, there are certain folks who will go out and get folks for work or take them home.  Pick up kids from closing schools, etc.  Fewer people on the roads.  

It needs to be planned better and folks cooperate when things get bad. They cooperate when there are hurricanes, floods...why not when they get snow and they should not be on the roads?


----------



## GotGarlic

On the bright side, there has been cooperation here  Western Virginia gets much more snow than we do, so they've sent a lot of snow plows east to help; same in NC, I think. 

Atlanta was overwhelmed because apparently local officials underestimated the impact of the forecast change early yesterday morning. They should have closed schools and businesses in the morning so people could get home before the snow got bad.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just saw a post on my neighborhood's Facebook page: pictures of neighbors shoveling walkways and sidewalks in front of elderly neighbors' homes today. It doesn't always make the news, but Americans still take care of each other.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Well fortunately we live in times where nearly every vehicle is either front wheel or all wheel drive. It's not like they can't get around in 2" of snow, barely a dusting.
> We can't help it they all drive like sixteen year olds, lol.



That just it. They can't get around. They never see snow in Atlanta. And according to the Weather Bureau, this storm was supposed to stay way south of Atlanta. My girlfriend lives in Atlanta. I called her tonight. Her daughter is very sick with the flu. And with every single road blocked with cars she is worried that she may have to take her to the hospital. Her daughter also has epilepsy. And a fever can set off a grand Mal episode. Believing the weather bureau, the Governor failed to declare a State of Emergency in time. He has had to call in the National Guard. 

The snow turned to rain and the rain turned to ice almost instantly. Tractor trailers are jacked knifed all over the highways. People have run out of gas from sitting in their cars since yesterday. They left their cars and decided to try and walk home. Now their cars have been towed and they have no idea where they went. Children have been kept in their schools overnight because parents could not get to them to take them home. The buses could not get to the schools to pick them up. The teachers raided the cafeteria for food and cooked up some food for the kids. They threw down the wrestling mats in the gyms and the kids bunked down for the night. To keep the kids entertained, they found some educational and other films and showed them. 

And if you think Atlanta is in rough shape, take a look at New Orleans, southern Alabama and Mississippi. How many folks down there do you think have snow tires


----------



## phinz

Send all the jerks laughing at Atlanta to Atlanta next year and unleash a rare snow storm on them while they try to commute home in the insanity that is Atlanta traffic. They'll be the first people whining for somebody to pull them out of the ditch they just slid into.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Just saw a post on my neighborhood's Facebook page: pictures of neighbors shoveling walkways and sidewalks in front of elderly neighbors' homes today. It doesn't always make the news, but Americans still take care of each other.



We lived next door to an elderly couple. When Poo was about ten, he saw the woman shoveling her walkway. Poo went over and took the shovel out of her hand. I never told him to do that, and she didn't ask for help. When she offered to pay him, he turned it down. Every winter from there on in, he shoveled for her without being asked. 

When my SIL is using his snow blower, he does the sidewalk for the old couple next door. What is just a couple of more feet when the machine is doing all the work?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> TMy girlfriend lives in Atlanta. I called her tonight. Her daughter is very sick with the flu. And with every single road blocked with cars she is worried that she may have to take her to the hospital. Her daughter also has epilepsy. And a fever can set off a grand Mal episode. Believing the weather bureau, the Governor failed to declare a State of Emergency in time. He has had to call in the National Guard.



That is what ambulances are for, if her daughter needs the ER, she should call 911.


----------



## bakechef

pacanis said:


> Well fortunately we live in times where nearly every vehicle is either front wheel or all wheel drive. It's not like they can't get around in 2" of snow, barely a dusting.
> We can't help it they all drive like sixteen year olds, lol.



Well the problem is, many of these people have little to no experience driving in it.  I don't worry about my ability to drive in it, but all the way to work I saw people driving like idiots and riding my tail on glare ice.

The other huge problem was hundreds of thousands of inexperienced drivers took to the icy highways at the same time, that's what caused the biggest problem.  

You or I could have been trapped on the highway, regardless of our ability to drive in it.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> When I wanted to drive in Montreal, I took driving lessons (in winter) because I had never driven on snow and it terrified me. I'm very glad I did. I wasn't required by law to take them.
> 
> You also have to remember that people in the South don't have winter tires. Not only do they grip better than "all season" tires, because of the treads, but they stay flexible in cold. Below 7°C (44.6°F) there is much better stopping with snow tires, even on dry pavement.



My car feels like I'm driving on stone wheels on cold mornings!  I also really need new front tires, I was supposed to get them last week but put it off...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is what ambulances are for, if her daughter needs the ER, she should call 911.



None of the emergency vehicles can get through the traffic jam. Even the city streets are blocked with cars that have slid and crashed.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Well the problem is, many of these people have little to no experience driving in it.  I don't worry about my ability to drive in it, but all the way to work I saw people driving like idiots and riding my tail on glare ice.
> 
> The other huge problem was hundreds of thousands of inexperienced drivers took to the icy highways at the same time, that's what caused the biggest problem.
> 
> You or I could have been trapped on the highway, regardless of our ability to drive in it.



Exactly.  I feel so bad for everyone who had to go through this.  And you have no control of the folks in front or back of you, or 12 miles up the road.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> None of the emergency vehicles can get through the traffic jam. Even the city streets are blocked with cars that have slid and crashed.



They would get through quicker than she would be able to driving herself.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> None of the emergency vehicles can get through the traffic jam. Even the city streets are blocked with cars that have slid and crashed.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> They would get through quicker than she would be able to driving herself.


They can send a helicopter too.


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> *I find it a bit infuriating online people laughing at the people in Atlanta with the predicament that they are in. This happened to us in the not too distant past.
> *
> What people don't seem to realize is we don't have the equipment to deal with this. We rarely have to deal with driving in it. Take icy roads and unleash HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of people from work on those roads and things snarl into a mess.
> 
> I'm sure that you've seen how a wreck can shut down a highway, imagine that happening on every highway and there is no way for emergency crews to get to them, to clean it up and get people going again. All those cars backed up for HOURS with nowhere to go. This happened in Raleigh, the snow started flying and schools let out, which means that parents had to all leave work early at the same time crating a horrible snarl.
> 
> I know how to drive on this stuff, but if there is a wreck closing the highway in front of me and there are hundreds of cars behind me, I'm not going anywhere.



Bakechef, please pardon me for bolding only part of your post. I so agree with you here.  Just a couple of years ago there was an earthquake in a part of the United States that has rarely experienced earthquakes. So many Californians were making fun of this, and it made me ashamed of my fellow Californians that they would do that.  

Most folks in my little town here in SoCal remember "the snow of 2011". It was less than 2 inches but it was so foreign to us, and the town pretty much shut down. Not everyone has up to date snow vehicles with tires that can handle it, and we sure don't have snow plows. 

My thoughts and prayers certainly go out to those who are stuck in such extreme weather. Not everyone is prepared for this and I hope most just stay home if they can.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They would get through quicker than she would be able to driving herself.



The National Guard is presently responding to 911 calls.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Well fortunately we live in times where nearly every vehicle is either front wheel or all wheel drive. It's not like they can't get around in 2" of snow, barely a dusting....


But the problem wasn't snow pac. The roads turned into sheets of ice. My father-in-law drove for a living - life insurance agent back in the days when the agent visited all his accounts to collect the monthly payment in person. He was in his early 50s when they moved to FL just two or three years before we got married. When they were driving back to FL from OH they were in an accident in Atlanta...in conditions similar to what went on down there this week. Fortunately neither of them were seriously hurt, but Dad said he couldn't believe how he had absolutely no control over his car. It was as if it had a mind of its own. Kinda hard to drive a robocar.


----------



## Addie

And the problem gets worse. Atlanta is expecting warming temps the next few days with them dropping to freezing at night. So again the roads will be a sheet of ice just in time for the morning commute each day. 

But they did announce that the airport is open. Big deal No one can get to the airport. The terminals are empty.


----------



## pacanis

bakechef said:


> Well the problem is, many of these people have little to no experience driving in it. I don't worry about my ability to drive in it, but all the way to work I saw people driving like idiots and riding my tail on glare ice.
> 
> The other huge problem was hundreds of thousands of inexperienced drivers took to the icy highways at the same time, that's what caused the biggest problem.
> 
> You or I could have been trapped on the highway, regardless of our ability to drive in it.


 
Exactly. That's why I said they drive like sisxteen year olds. In other words, no experience.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Exactly. That's why I said they drive like sisxteen year olds. In other words, no experience.



But if  you go back and look at your original post, you have and 'lol' at the end of your missive. That is what has everyone here up in arms. No one here sees anything funny about the situation in Atlanta or the rest of the south. Bakechef is very well aware of what could have happened to him. 

Having lived and worked during the blizzard of 1978, I know too well the dangers of severe weather conditions. And it doesn't have to be just winter weather. Remember Katrina.


----------



## pacanis

Everybody was up in arms? 
I hadn't noticed.

Sunny day today. 10F right now and climbing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> The National Guard is presently responding to 911 calls.



Hence my suggestion she call 911, rather than try to drive herself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Everybody was up in arms?
> I hadn't noticed.
> 
> Sunny day today. 10F right now and climbing



I wasn't up in arms...I'm just hanging out under a blanket.

24°F, feels like 4°F.  The easterly winds have begun and they are always cold, howling out of Hellgate Canyon.  17 mph this morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> And the problem gets worse. Atlanta is expecting warming temps the next few days with them dropping to freezing at night. So again the roads will be a sheet of ice just in time for the morning commute each day.
> 
> But they did announce that the airport is open. Big deal No one can get to the airport. The terminals are empty.



Atlanta's airport is the busiest in the world and a major national hub for several airlines. Most people using Atlanta's airport aren't going to or from there - they're catching a connection.

It's a bright, sunny 22ºF here.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> Everybody was up in arms?
> I hadn't noticed.
> 
> Sunny day today. 10F right now and climbing


 
We're getting the same weather pac. -11C (10F) right now going up to 
-5C (23F) and it's supposed to stay there untill Saturday when it goes up to -3C (27F).


----------



## pacanis

Yes we are, Rocket. They say possibly rain mixed with snow over the weekend.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wasn't up in arms...I'm just hanging out under a blanket.
> 
> 24°F, feels like 4°F.  The easterly winds have begun and they are always cold, howling out of Hellgate Canyon.  17 mph this morning.



Crazy as it sounds, I have heard of Hellgate Canyon. Don't ask me where or why.


----------



## simonbaker

At 2:30 am it rained for an hour, then we got 2" of snow on top of that.  It made fo very slippery conditions on the way to work this morning. Traffic was only moving 40 mph on the interstates. It's 20F now.  Temp.'s will be dropping by this evening.


----------



## pacanis

All I know is these upper twenties feels like spring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22°F feels like 6°F, it's trying to snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to mid 30's today, but with a wind that cut right through, along with snow, so it felt about like when we were below 0°F.  It's 23 now.


----------



## CarolPa

29 degrees.  We're having a heat wave, a tropical heat wave.  Oh, wait, that's the song title thread.  LOL


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 31ºF right now. We're expecting 44 and mostly sunny tomorrow, so the rest of the snow should melt away. Here's our backyard today. Btw, that tree in the middle is my bay tree.


----------



## Cheryl J

What a pretty backyard!  I love that little shed.  

 Almost 9:30 here, 53F and windy.  High wind advisories through the night, supposed to gust up to 50mph.  Ugh.


----------



## CarolPa

Cheryl J said:


> What a pretty backyard!  I love that little shed.
> 
> .



Shed?  I thought that was her house!  LOL  Just kidding, GG.  

Our snow is always the last to melt because of all the trees on the hill.  Our back yard hardly gets any sun.


----------



## Mad Cook

Seriously weird. I know this area is noted for its damp climate but this is ridiculous. Yesterday rained cats and dogs all day and blew a gale. This morning there is a balmy breeze and sunny blue skies. 

I went outside earlier on and noticed the there are strawberries on the self-set wild strawberry plants round the front steps!!!

There's only been one morning this winter when I've had to scrape frost off the car windscreen and the only snow I've seen was a half-hearted attempt at sleet on Friday afternoon.

The news the other day was full of the weather chaos in Atlanta. Poor inhabitants. At least if you are used to harsh weather you can be ready for it. 

Finally got the car heater sorted out last Wednesday.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> What a pretty backyard! I love that little shed.
> 
> Almost 9:30 here, 53F and windy. High wind advisories through the night, supposed to gust up to 50mph. Ugh.


As a foreigner I always think of California as the sunshine state (lower case - I know it's really the nickname for Florida) so is the song lyric true - "Hate California, it's cold and it's damp"?


----------



## pacanis

Yesterday's rain is being replaced by this morning's snow flakes. 32F.  It's so nice to have warmer temps again.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> As a foreigner I always think of California as the sunshine state (lower case - I know it's really the nickname for Florida) so is the song lyric true - "Hate California, it's cold and it's damp"?



The funny thing is California is so big, they probably have a dozen or more climates, but somehow southern California's is the stereotype for the whole state. Much of the coast is cold and windy; San Francisco is freezing in the summer; my dad lives in the Sierra Nevada Mountains where they typically get many feet of snow in the winter. It's a crazy place. 

It's 55 and sunny here. I'm going to go sit on the porch.


----------



## taxlady

We have the warmer weather too. It's -1°C (30°F). We had a good snowfall last night. I checked the Environment Canada website and they claim we got 12 mm (1/2 inch) of snow. 

Snow is usually measured in cm, not mm. I think it's an oopsy. It sure looks a lot more like 12 cm (5") of snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

A light dusting of snow last night makes the 12°F day look so fresh and purdy.  Until I go outside.  Brrrr.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

0C (32F) now. Supposed to stay mild for a few days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Woke up to sun this morning, but now it's drizzling outside. Just as I was ready to shake the bathroom throw rugs too - figures. 

Also saw that ol' Phil saw his shadow. Big deal. I know the real Groundhog Speak: 1) If he sees his shadow he gets scared back into his burrow for six weeks and sleeps. 2) If he doesn't see his shadow he thinks it's still night and goes back into his burrow for six weeks to sleep. 3) No matter what any groundhog does on Feb. 2, we get six more weeks of winter.


----------



## pacanis

I don't care what Phil sees. I _wish_ we would only have six more weeks of winter.
Seems we are always in the 8-10 range no matter.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Woke up to sun this morning, but now it's drizzling outside. Just as I was ready to shake the bathroom throw rugs too - figures.
> 
> Also saw that ol' Phil saw his shadow. Big deal. I know the real Groundhog Speak: 1) If he sees his shadow he gets scared back into his burrow for six weeks and sleeps. 2) If he doesn't see his shadow he thinks it's still night and goes back into his burrow for six weeks to sleep. 3) No matter what any groundhog does on Feb. 2, we get six more weeks of winter.


Here we're happy if he sees his shadow. Only six more weeks of winter. w00t!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

20°F feels like 30°F...I should go for walk.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> As a foreigner I always think of California as the sunshine state (lower case - I know it's really the nickname for Florida) so is the song lyric true - "Hate California, it's cold and it's damp"?



California along with Oregon, Washington are three states that I can think of that have every weather and living condition you might think of here in the states. Desert, mountains, ocean front, farm land for miles, large cities, small towns, warm year round, freezing, raining, you name it, and those three states have quite a lot to offer.


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## PrincessFiona60

24°F feels like 10°F, tiny bit of snow expected.   I believe I left my coat in the car...


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> California along with Oregon, Washington are three states that I can think of that have every weather and living condition you might think of here in the states. Desert, mountains, ocean front, farm land for miles, large cities, small towns, warm year round, freezing, raining, you name it, and those three states have quite a lot to offer.



AND they have *earthquakes*! Something not found too often in other states.


----------



## LPBeier

This isn't our weather today, but is a neat piece of history that Google chose to highlight.

Google Doodle celebrates Canada


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> This isn't our weather today, but is a neat piece of history that Google chose to highlight.
> 
> Google Doodle celebrates Canada


Gosh! I new Canada had cold winters but breath falling to the ground as ice dust!

 As I was writing the last sentence the radio reminded me that the Inuit have 50 words for snow. (Don't know if it's actually true but it sounds good).


----------



## cave76

Mad Cook said:


> Gosh! I new Canada had cold winters but breath falling to the ground as ice dust!
> 
> As I was writing the last sentence the radio reminded me that the Inuit have 50 words for snow. (Don't know if it's actually true but it sounds good).



Whooof!!!! That's too cold for me!_ Smila's Sense of Snow_ (movie) mentioned the different words for snow. I know there are many but don't know how many.


----------



## luckytrim

Mad Cook said:


> Gosh! I new Canada had cold winters but breath falling to the ground as ice dust!
> 
> As I was writing the last sentence the radio reminded me that the Inuit have 50 words for snow. (Don't know if it's actually true but it sounds good).




It's TRUTH !!
............And the Aztecs had one word for ANYTHING that fell from the sky as a weather phenomenon.........


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> It's TRUTH !!
> ............And the Aztecs had one word for ANYTHING that fell from the sky as a weather phenomenon.........


Even for this:







Raining animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sorry, the smart arse in me took over.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> This isn't our weather today, but is a neat piece of history that Google chose to highlight.
> 
> Google Doodle celebrates Canada


Interesting article LP. Went to google to see it "live"...and got the regular image. Hmm, I'm not in Canada, perhaps I can't see it? Oh Yes I Could! I put "google.ca" in the address bar and *voila!* the image was there.

One thing I know - it's going to be harder for me to justify crabbing about the temperature when it drops into the teens later this week. Doesn't make me stop,  but it is a little harder for me to feel I should be crabbing.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, I forgot to mention it was Google.ca.  We get most of the American ones, but you don't often get Canadian Google Doodles!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's OK LP. I actually impressed Himself (my dear tech support) with the fact that I even though of changing the address. It's not often I do that, so I feel extra good about my sluggish brain today - thanks to you.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 25F today. Nice it's warmed up. Doesn't sound like it will last long, snow predicted tonight with dropping temp.'s on the way.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 11°F here along the river.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's OK LP. I actually impressed Himself (my dear tech support) with the fact that I even though of changing the address. It's not often I do that, so I feel extra good about my sluggish brain today - thanks to you.



Glad to be of help!


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> The funny thing is California is so big, they probably have a dozen or more climates, but somehow southern California's is the stereotype for the whole state. Much of the coast is cold and windy; San Francisco is freezing in the summer; my dad lives in the Sierra Nevada Mountains where they typically get many feet of snow in the winter. It's a crazy place.
> 
> It's 55 and sunny here. I'm going to go sit on the porch.


 
 That's pretty much it!  The weather varies so much throughout the state and yes, many people associate SoCal with the weather for the entire state.  I'm in the desert, near the base of the Eastern Sierra Nevadas, so it does get pretty cold here.  Brutally hot in the summertime.  

 Right now at 7:15PM it's 46F, feels like 41F, and supposed to drop down into the mid 20's tonight.  Brrr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

12°F, feels like -9°F with winds at 16 mph from the ESE...BRRRR!


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> We have 11°F here along the river.


 
That's cold enough to frost up the van 

Cold and clear here. 12F with lots of stars.


----------



## bakechef

It has warmed up with lots of rain.  I welcome the rain to wash away the salt on the roads, so I can wash my car later on this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

3°F, feels like -17°F...14 mph winds from the south east.  I guess I should put a hat on when I go out...maybe.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.  And now it starts.  It's 22°F (really warm for us!) and starting to snow.  Many towns around us have already cancelled events as well as letting schools out early.  Some reports say we're expecting 6 to 8 inches or more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No snow, just the stuff blowing around.  Currently 7°F with wind chill -14°F, wind at 15 mph with gusts up to 30 mph.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow! I hear there is more snow in store for so many states and Canada.  Yesterday it looked like we may get a little rain, but it skipped over CA again.    Take care, everyone.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

It's snowing lightly and blessedly cold here! -22 C with a windchill of -36 C brrr!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yup, you are a bit colder than we are here, Toffee.  Stay warm!


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGoodness, Toffee!  Now that is coooooold....!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

I'm curled up with a kitty and a quilt! It's supposed to stay frigid until the end of the week, and then start to warm up again


----------



## Cheryl J

Kitties and quilts make everything better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Apparently everything in the eastern half of MA is closed on Wednesday. Some parts *could* get up to a foot of snow. It's February people, get used to the idea of winter! I remember when I was a kid and would walk 2 miles to school, uphill...both ways...


----------



## pacanis

I got 4-5 inches of the white stuff overnight and it's still snowing now.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> I got 4-5 inches of the white stuff overnight and it's still snowing now.


I was watching the Toronto news this morning and they were predicting your area could expect up to a foot or so. The storm is just missing us...for a change.


----------



## pacanis

The last three have missed my area, RJ, but not this time.
Oh well. I had a few weeks off of any major shoveling anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-4°F with wind chill -36°F, winds at 23 mph gusting up to 50 mph...there are branches everywhere, the trees are not used to this wind.


----------



## pacanis

Just yesterday when I was making "the rounds" I saw two cranes in peoples' yards removing trees. I've seen more tree guys out this winter than any other.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's winter in New England, it's snowing, and this is news?  I guess it's easy for me to say "deal with it" when I don't HAVE to go anywhere. I do remember my attitude being a bit different when I had to drive in this stuff to and from work every day. Here is the view from my sunroom door. The dark blob in the lower center-left of the picture is a huge rock - with last night's snowfall on top. Meh, 10" or so. I've seen worse.


----------



## Dawgluver

School was cancelled here again, a very rare thing.  Thankfully I don't have to work into June!  It's 8°F here along the river.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's winter in New England, it's snowing, and this is news?  I guess it's easy for me to say "deal with it" when I don't HAVE to go anywhere. I do remember my attitude being a bit different when I had to drive in this stuff to and from work every day. Here is the view from my sunroom door. The dark blob in the lower center-left of the picture is a huge rock - with last night's snowfall on top. Meh, 10" or so. I've seen worse.


 
A huge rock? You live in Mass, we knew what it was 

I didn't take any afternoon pics, but I took one this morning looking out the window from work.


I said, What the heck is this fool doing out walking in this? I think he was one of the guys re-tying vines yesterday and they decided to call it quits today.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> A huge rock? You live in Mass, we knew what it was
> 
> I didn't take any afternoon pics, but I took one this morning looking out the window from work.
> View attachment 20700
> 
> I said, What the heck is this fool doing out walking in this? I think he was one of the guys re-tying vines yesterday and they decided to call it quits today.
> View attachment 20701


There's a guy walking in one of those pix?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Didn't notice "this guy" until I enlarged the image. What, you live next to a vineyard?  Do they need another taster?


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Didn't notice "this guy" until I enlarged the image. What, you live next to a vineyard?  Do they need another taster?


Oh! I thought he was tree.


----------



## pacanis

Visibility wasn't too great, so yes, there's a guy in there somewhere. We shall call him Waldo, lol.

Concords, CG. And thirteen years here I haven't snuck one bunch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No snow, just freak out cold.  Can't get it warmed up in the living room where I sit.  The cold is just pouring off the brick walls.


----------



## simonbaker

Bitter cold!!!!


----------



## taxlady

Currently -11°C (12°F) and going down to -19°C (-2°F). The snow has stopped. We only got a couple of inches, but it was a bit slippery on the roads.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's winter in New England, it's snowing, and this is news?  I guess it's easy for me to say "deal with it" when I don't HAVE to go anywhere. I do remember my attitude being a bit different when I had to drive in this stuff to and from work every day. Here is the view from my sunroom door. The dark blob in the lower center-left of the picture is a huge rock - with last night's snowfall on top. Meh, 10" or so. I've seen worse.


 
 I can imagine how hard it is to deal with it, but OMGosh, that is so beautiful.


----------



## Cheryl J

pacanis said:


> A huge rock? You live in Mass, we knew what it was
> 
> I didn't take any afternoon pics, but I took one this morning looking out the window from work.
> View attachment 20700
> 
> I said, What the heck is this fool doing out walking in this? I think he was one of the guys re-tying vines yesterday and they decided to call it quits today.
> View attachment 20701


 
 Holy cow.   Very beautiful!  I can imagine it must be a PITA at times but that sure is a pretty pic.


----------



## Somebunny

23 degrees and clear here.  Expecting to go down to the teens overnight.  Brrrr


----------



## pacanis

8F and it feels it. The wind isn't blowing anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-12°F, feels like -18°F, wind is down to 6 mph.


----------



## taxlady

-17°C (+1°F) and it isn't supposed to snow for over a week. Yay!


----------



## CarolPa

Mad Cook said:


> As a foreigner I always think of California as the sunshine state (lower case - I know it's really the nickname for Florida) so is the song lyric true - "Hate California, it's cold and it's damp"?




There's a song that goes "It never rains in Southern California....It Pours!"


----------



## CarolPa

Nice pictures Pac.  I didn't see the guy until someone mentioned him.  

I don't even pay attention to the weather unless I'm going out somewhere.  People keep talking about how cold and snowy it is and I just keep telling them "Spring is just around the corner."  I guess I'm an optimist.  

I can remember how much I hated winter weather when I had to go to work.  My stomach would get so upset.  When I had to drive, my hands and legs would be shaking so bad.  But I never got stuck, and the only time I had an accident was when I applied the brakes on black ice.  Didn't even know it was there.  I slid into a pole and the guy behind me slid into me.  Smashed both the front and back of the car.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a winter wonderland here.  1°F.  Schools were again delayed 2 hours.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> ...
> I can remember how much I hated winter weather when I had to go to work.  My stomach would get so upset.  When I had to drive, my hands and legs would be shaking so bad.  But I never got stuck, and the only time I had an accident was when I applied the brakes on* black ice.  Didn't even know it was there.*  I slid into a pole and the guy behind me slid into me.  Smashed both the front and back of the car.


That's why it's called black ice, 'cause you can't see it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm inside, so it's beautiful out! The sun is low in the sky, glistening off the still-white snow from yesterday's storm, looking like thousands of diamonds scattered through the back yard. It's also melting the snowpack on the sunroom roof (which is all glass except for the connectors where the beams are on the inside), causing it to slip and form a small awning of ice.  Oops, wait, that "awning" just dropped off!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wind change, 5 mph coming from the west, it's -4°F, feels like -1°F.


----------



## Cheryl J

Something very strange happened in the California desert today.  Water fell from the sky!    YAY!!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Something very strange happened in the California desert today.  Water fell from the sky!    YAY!!


You must be relieved.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, we sure can use it.  Hopefully there will be more to come.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-4°F with wind from the northwest, feels like -5°F..."they" are saying "light snow"


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Apparently everything in the eastern half of MA is closed on Wednesday. Some parts *could* get up to a foot of snow. It's February people, get used to the idea of winter! I remember when I was a kid and would walk 2 miles to school, uphill...both ways...





One of the main reasons schools close with the snow is insurance. The janitors union does not allow for the members to report to their school too early. So the walks are not cleared in time for the arrivals of the children. If one of the kids fall or get seriously hurt, it will cause the insurance rates to go up. And the reason businesses closing, do you want another Atlanta traffic jam?


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Something very strange happened in the California desert today.  Water fell from the sky!    YAY!!



Those Indians sure know how to dance!


----------



## pacanis

It's 5F. And it feels like 5.


----------



## Macgyver1968

It's 25f/-4C with a light dusting of snow.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> One of the main reasons schools close with the snow is insurance. The janitors union does not allow for the members to report to their school too early. So the walks are not cleared in time for the arrivals of the children. If one of the kids fall or get seriously hurt, it will cause the insurance rates to go up. And the reason businesses closing, do you want another Atlanta traffic jam?



*It always comes down to money, doesn't it?*


----------



## pacanis

Personally, I've always found it very hard to slip and fall when knee deep in fresh snow


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> *It always comes down to money, doesn't it?*


Well, money is the only way to convince some people. It does have the beneficial effect of fewer injuries. Now you or I would consider that reason enough, but when some school board is being mingy, saving money on insurance is a good reason.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Personally, I've always found it very hard to slip and fall when knee deep in fresh snow



But you are not a child and wouldn't be jumping into deep snow. Snow that comes up to your knees, can come up to the shoulders of the smallest kids. And if it is heavy wet snow, that is not a good thing. By the time the kids got to school, they would be soaking wet. Sometimes you have to think like a child and think ahead of the stupid things they do. I'd rather give the kids a day off from school.


----------



## pacanis

I was thinking like a child, Addie 
When I was a child I never slipped or got hurt walking on sidewalks or roads that were not maintained yet. People slip on ice or hardpack, not the deep stuff. And certainly not a 60 lb kid carrying 15 lbs of books in a knapsack. That's like driving with 200 lbs of sand in your trunk. That kid can go anywhere


----------



## GotGarlic

In places where it doesn't snow much typically, and there are not enough snowplows to clear the roads, they close the schools because otherwise school buses would get stuck or in accidents. We just wait until it melts enough so they can get through. 

It's 39°F here. Hm, that's almost tomorrow's high - 40 and showers expected.


----------



## Dawgluver

We typically get lots of snow here, and the schools have closed regularily this year, maybe because it's the 4th worst snow and wind record since 1906.

I grew up in northern North Dakota, and as I recall, the only time they ever closed school was in a massive blizzard, when we had 8 feet of snow covering our houses!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 8°F, feels like 17°F, no wind.  I took the trash out without putting on a coat.  No problem.  If the wind had been blowing I would have left the trash on the porch and waited till tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Was out from mid-afternoon on today and it almost felt like spring! I had my heavy jacket on and it was unzipped from both the top and bottom so that only the mid-part near my waist was actually connected. It was nice to walk around outside and not feel like Nanook of the North. 



Addie said:


> One of the main reasons schools close with the snow is insurance. The janitors union does not allow for the members to report to their school too early. So the walks are not cleared in time for the arrivals of the children. If one of the kids fall or get seriously hurt, it will cause the insurance rates to go up. *And the reason businesses closing, do you want another Atlanta traffic jam? *


Addie, the roads were clean and dry today and we got caught in a big traffic jam. Why? Cuz some people drive like flaming idiots no matter what the road conditions are.  And we are not Atlanta. The northern cities have plows and road treatments, things that are not common or plentiful down south. Besides, the previous bad snow on Jan. 25th had schools and government offices closing...even though only the schools were showing up on the TV crawler. Since we didn't see government offices listed we headed up to Worcester to go to the Health Connector office. Closed. EVERYWHERE else we went was open for business. Our local post office was open. The restaurant we ate at was busy. People were doing their jobs...as long as they weren't MA government employees.  

In my opinion, schools feel like they need to give notice that they'll be closed much earlier than in the past because so many families have two working parents and they have to make child care plans the night before. It hits the family hard if they wake up for school and work and find out there is no school.


----------



## pacanis

The working parents is a good point, CG.

It's clear and calm here. Lots of stars out and a crescent moon. It's supposed to get into the twenties today. Spring is right around the corner. uh-huh.


----------



## Oldvine

It's finally raining.  Yay!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

14°F, feels like -2°F with the wind chill.  I was just out without a coatb and really didn't feel chilly for almost 5 minutes.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're at 20°F, a heat wave!  It snowed all day, a nice, fluffy, no wind in your face snow.  Very pretty.


----------



## taxlady

-8°C (18°F) here. I was out for a smoke in a t-shirt and a cotton shirt and that was fine. Yes, I was wearing trousers, etc.


----------



## CarolPa

When I went to school we never had a snow day in 12 years of school. No school busses.  We walked.  Sometimes the teachers didn't make it.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Did you grow up in Pittsburgh?


----------



## CarolPa

I started out in the suburbs of Philadelphia, but most of my childhood I was in the suburbs of Pittsburgh.  Every community had it's own school, and we had sidewalks, so we could walk.  That early in the morning, most sidewalks were not shoveled, but we just plowed our way through.  As a kid, it was fun.


----------



## pacanis

We had snow days up here in Erie. Moreso as my education progressed, or maybe I just knew the reason there was no school that day.

We barely got a dusting last night on top of the snow we already had. Not enough to even shovel. Yay.


----------



## CarolPa

We are supposed to get 1-3 today through tomorrow.  Nothing here yet.  It's 31 right now.  Our neighbor across the street shovels every half hour.  I think he has nothing to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

11°F, feels like 17°F and 4 inches of snow!!!!!!!  It's quite pretty out.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 7 above zero for a high.  The sun sure felt good today.  Low tonight of -17, with a windchill of -27.  Brrrr


----------



## Dawgluver

It's fuzzing cold!  -1°F, supposed to get to -13.  But only 35 days more or less until Spring!


----------



## pacanis

Yep, almost halfway through Feb.
We got another dusting last night. This dusting on top of last dusting means it's snow removal time again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reluctant to look outside, I know I'm going to have to clear the car off and get it out of the parking lot BEFORE the plow goes through.  Yup another inch of snow for a grand total of 7 inches over the last three days!  I just hope the snow pack is getting built up in the mountains.


----------



## pacanis

It's snowing here, too. And in the low teens.
Makes for a bitter day and I have to drive into the "snow belt" today.


----------



## taxlady

-8°C (18°F). I just stepped outside for a couple of minutes wearing a long sleeved t-shirt, leggings, and thin, cotton knit "leisure pants. It was fine. Of course, that was just outside my back door where there is next to no breeze.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I am in the upstate of SC.  They are predicting a very good snow here for tomorrow and Weds.  We rarely get snow of any significance.  So it s big deal.  My area is predicting upwards of 10 inches or more.  This will cripple this area for days to come.

We have not had any significant snowfall since 2011. The last blizzard was in 20 years ago and we got over 14 inches.
The setup is exactly the same and they calling for the same amount of snow.  I sure hope its a repeat!


----------



## pacanis

That's a lot of snow for you. That's a lot of snow for anybody all at once.


----------



## toni1948

*I Agree*



CarolPa said:


> When I went to school we never had a snow day in 12 years of school. No school busses. We walked. Sometimes the teachers didn't make it.


 
      Carol, I grew up in Pittsburgh years ago, and we had some epic snow storms.  But we had few snow days that I can recall.  In order for us to have a snow day, the snow had to be measured in "feet", not inches.


----------



## Dawgluver

Holy, um, fuzz!  We're supposed to get the coldest day of the year tomorrow.  As if our current 2°F isn't cold enough.  At least no snow is predicted here along the Mighty Mississippi, it's just too cold to snow!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Too cold to snow"? Now you've doomed yourself Dawg! 

We're getting daily highs in the lows 30s the first half of this week. Sun has been nice too, since I can actually use the sun room without needing to turn its heat on (electric baseboard since our forced-air system in the house would have been a bear to extend out there). BUT, and there is always a "but" during winter, we're due to get snow very late Wednesday night, messing up Thursday and, possibly, dragging into Friday and Saturday. So long as I get to the grocery store by Wednesday we'll be good.


----------



## pacanis

One thing to say about my excursion into the snow belt today, the highways were bone dry. I don't mind that kind of winter driving at all.


----------



## Addie

And last winter, Boston didn't have enough snow to even measure.


----------



## Dawgluver

We beat the record lowest temperature for our area for this date, set in 1885.  -22°F.  It's all the way up to 8°F now, and sunny.


----------



## pacanis

Yowza. That's cold.


----------



## Dawgluver

This whole winter has sucked, hasn't it?  Right now we're also on record for having the second coldest winter since 1905.  Expecting a warm up later this week, which might push us back to the third coldest.


----------



## taxlady

We're at -13°C (9°F) and it was sunny and really bright here. It was a real PITA for me, 'cause I went to the ophthalmologist and got those pupil dilating eye drops. This time I knew they were going to put them, so I took a cab there and home. I really had to squint while I was outside, and it was still too bright.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was quite warm today, first it was raining on top of the snow when I left this morning, had a huge patch of wet ice at the top of the outside steps.  It was 42°F when I was coming home, so things are melting just in time for it to refreeze tonight.


----------



## pacanis

Well what the heck?
Why is it 42 in Montana and 11 here?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hear there's some broad with Crazy hot flashes messing up the weather patterns...


----------



## CarolPa

It's 17 degrees right now.  We are supposed to be getting snow over the weekend, but not a big accumulation.  What they call nuisance snow.  This has been a colder winter than I can remember in a long, long time. I don't mind it much because being retired, I don't have to go anywhere.  Usually we have a couple cold days followed by several warm days, then repeat.  This year we have had day after day of cold readings and very few warmer days.  This will make me appreciate spring all the more.  It's just around the corner, ya know?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> It's 17 degrees right now.  We are supposed to be getting snow over the weekend, but not a big accumulation.  What they call nuisance snow.  This has been a colder winter than I can remember in a long, long time. I don't mind it much because being retired, I don't have to go anywhere.  Usually we have a couple cold days followed by several warm days, then repeat.  This year we have had day after day of cold readings and very few warmer days.  *This will make me appreciate spring all the more.  It's just around the corner, ya know?*



No, No...say it isn't so!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> This whole winter has sucked, hasn't it?...


Amen Sistah! We were out in 19 degree weather and it almost felt warm!  That is so wrong! 

Bracing for another nasty weather event on Thursday, so I'll grocery shop tomorrow.


----------



## bakechef

We're gearing up for a really messy couple of days, UGH!!!

Just in case anyone missed it, I really hate winter!

I just hope that we don't lose power and if we do, that it isn't for long.  

I'm not looking forward to the drive home, that could be tricky.  Luckily schools have been cancelled today and many employers will likely let people go home early, so by the time I have to drive home, there shouldn't be too many people on the roads, at least that's my hope!  Of course working in retail, they likely won't close early, got to make every last dime!


----------



## CarolPa

Roll_Bones said:


> I am in the upstate of SC.  They are predicting a very good snow here for tomorrow and Weds.  We rarely get snow of any significance.  So it s big deal.  My area is predicting upwards of 10 inches or more.  This will cripple this area for days to come.
> 
> We have not had any significant snowfall since 2011. The last blizzard was in 20 years ago and we got over 14 inches.
> The setup is exactly the same and they calling for the same amount of snow.  I sure hope its a repeat!




I hope all is well.  The worst part of a major storm like that is power outages.  Sometimes they don't get them fixed for days.  I have another internet friend who lives in SC but I'm not sure what part.  She is also hunkering down for the storm.


----------



## CarolPa

toni1948 said:


> Carol, I grew up in Pittsburgh years ago, and we had some epic snow storms.  But we had few snow days that I can recall.  In order for us to have a snow day, the snow had to be measured in "feet", not inches.




Yes, it seems that we used to get a lot more snow than we do now.  I was still in Philadelphia for the big snow of 1950.  I vaguely remember it.  My mother was shoveling snow and she told me to stay on the porch.  I didn't obey, and ended up in a snow pile way over my head!  

There were some more rural communities near us who had school busses and often had snow days.  Busses getting through seems to be the criteria.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

36°F, 21°F with windchill.  Supposed to have rain later today...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hear there's some broad with Crazy hot flashes messing up the weather patterns...





That little girl inside of her is playing with matches again.


----------



## Addie

I kept telling myself if only it would get out of the twenties, I would be so happy. Well, I got my wish. Today's temp is 10ºF. 

How come I am not happy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> That little girl inside of her is playing with matches again.



I want to know who gave her the blow torch...


----------



## CatPat

Snow!! We could get up to 8 inches!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want to know who gave her the blow torch...



When my Atlanta girlfriend was going through menopause, we would be talking on the phone. All of a sudden I would hear, "Wait a minute!" I knew exactly what was happening. I never went through menopause. When I had the hysterectomy, they left me with one ovary. Bless their hearts. I used to get a pimple right in the middle of my chin every month.  I knew that the one ovary was ovulating. One day I noticed that I hadn't had that pimple for several months. That was my menopause. 

If it helps any, you have my complete sympathy.  First we go through the pangs of childbirth then the trials and tribulations of menopause. Nothing is any fun anymore.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I never went through childbirth...


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never went through childbirth...



I haven't either. I don't think I want to!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## cave76

Some of the members here are from the South U.S. We may not hear from them for a while.
CNN says:

"More than 93,000 customers from Alabama to North Carolina are without power in the Southeast, power companies tell CNN. Most of the outages are in metro Atlanta."

"The storm dropping ice and snow in the South is expected to strengthen as it moves up the Eastern Seaboard, the National Weather Service says. Forecasters say it will affect areas across the mid-Atlantic and Northeast. More than 1 inch of ice may accumulate fro


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Some of the members here are from the South U.S. We may not hear from them for a while.
> CNN says:
> 
> "More than 93,000 customers from Alabama to North Carolina are without power in the Southeast, power companies tell CNN. Most of the outages are in metro Atlanta."
> 
> "The storm dropping ice and snow in the South is expected to strengthen as it moves up the Eastern Seaboard, the National Weather Service says. Forecasters say it will affect areas across the mid-Atlantic and Northeast. More than 1 inch of ice may accumulate fro



So what does the rest say?

This does not sound good for bakechef or Cat. Stay safe the both of you and any others that will be affected. 

We are very fortunate as the majority of our wires are  underground. So outages in the Boston area are rare. I am so glad I have made no medical appointments for this month. I have two that I need to make. One for cardio and that creepy surgeon's office that wants to take out my gall bladder. Right now I am feeling good, so I will put it all off until March rolls around.


----------



## Paymaster

Middle of an ice storm here in west GA. right now.
 Early this morning at the start.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're out of the negative range!  It's 26°F!  I just got out my shorts and tank top!


----------



## cave76

cave76 said:


> Some of the members here are from the South U.S. We may not hear from them for a while.
> CNN says:
> 
> "More than 93,000 customers from Alabama to North Carolina are without power in the Southeast, power companies tell CNN. Most of the outages are in metro Atlanta."
> 
> "The storm dropping ice and snow in the South is expected to strengthen as it moves up the Eastern Seaboard, the National Weather Service says. Forecasters say it will affect areas across the mid-Atlantic and Northeast. More than 1 inch of ice may accumulate fro



"from central Georgia into South Carolina through Thursday morning."
 Sloppy  job of copy/paste from me.


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> "from central Georgia into South Carolina through Thursday morning."
> Sloppy  job of copy/paste from me.



Thank you. All of you who are presently affected, please take care and be extra careful driving. We folks up north are used to this winter weather and know how to function in it. But for the south, it is a whole 'nuther story. You folks don't even have the clothing for this. A heavy coat alone just doesn't cut it. Frost bite is a reality and can lead to amputation if not taken care of. And it can happen without you even realizing it.   And one to watch over all of you. Or as you would say, Ya'll


----------



## Addie

Wow! Compared to the 10ºF. this morning we are now in the middle of a heat wave. 23ºF. Whoopee!


----------



## vitauta

big snow and ice storm abrewin'....

pls don't mess with my internet or sochi connection


----------



## taxlady

Paymaster said:


> Middle of an ice storm here in west GA. right now.
> Early this morning at the start.





vitauta said:


> big snow and ice storm abrewin'....
> 
> pls don't mess with my internet or sochi connection


I hope you guys don't have to go out in that. Stay safe.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I hope you guys don't have to go out in that. Stay safe.



It's coming my way, too. I'm recuperating at home and not going anywhere. DH should be home by 4 pm, before any possible accumulation. Wind chill in the mid-teens now.


----------



## CatPat

Here in Asheville, the snow is piling up! Joy is all tucked up under her car cover, probably frozen to the pavement by now.

We've been out eating it and I like to throw snowballs at Azia. 

We knew this was coming two days ago so we have plenty of food. We still have power, and we have a generator if it goes away.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It's coming my way, too. I'm recuperating at home and not going anywhere. DH should be home by 4 pm, before any possible accumulation. Wind chill in the mid-teens now.


Well then, stay safe, you and DH. Glad to read he will should be home before the snow piles up.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that you guys don't lose power.


----------



## Andy M.

Getting mentally geared up for another big storm.  The noon forecast said we could get up to 15" Thursday into Friday!  This is not cool!

Our condo association's snow removal contract includes up to 65" of snow removal in the base price.  Up to today we were at 53".  If this storm delivers as promised, we'll be writing some bigger checks.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Andy M. said:


> Getting mentally geared up for another big storm.  The noon forecast said we could get up to 15" Thursday into Friday!  This is not cool!
> 
> Our condo association's snow removal contract includes up to 65" of snow removal in the base price.  Up to today we were at 53".  If this storm delivers as promised, we'll be writing some bigger checks.



No offence Andy, but I hope it stays south of the boarder at least until after we fly home tomorrow. Right now it's 32C with a humidex of 42C. I don't think we are going to enjoy walking out of the Toronto airport tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Well then, stay safe, you and DH. Glad to read he will should be home before the snow piles up.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed that you guys don't lose power.



Thanks, TL. If we do, we have a generator, which DH has pulled out and tested twice this year already, as well as a gas water heater and stove, and radiator heat. So we're in good shape.


----------



## bakechef

Just checking in from NC.

Left work and it took me 45 minutes to go 5 miles, which isn't too bad.  Rob had to leave his car a half mile away, nobody could make the hill.  Luckily he was able to pull into an apartment parking lot and left his car there.

Now we are just waiting for the ice, which is going to make things even worse.

I pulled into a parking spot at home, went to straighten it out and got stuck,   So both cars are officially stuck, but we are both home.


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad you're both home safely, bakechef. Where in NC are you?


----------



## Dawgluver

Aacck!!!  Bakechef and Rob, glad you're both safely home!  Some weather you just can't drive in, no matter how good a driver you are.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> Glad you're both home safely, bakechef. Where in NC are you?



Raleigh.  He works close to downtown and I work in a suburb.  Luckily his commute is less than 4 miles and mine is just over 5.  

I really feel for those people still stuck in the gridlock.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Aacck!!!  Bakechef and Rob, glad you're both safely home!  Some weather you just can't drive in, no matter how good a driver you are.



Thanks!  

Yeah, there is no way to really drive well in this stuff, just try to keep momentum.  Unfortunately with so much traffic it's tough.

Rob's problem was is that he didn't listen to me.  I told him to wait until the car in front of him made a go of it, then if they didn't make it and pulled to the side, THEN go for it.  But instead he followed them, and they STOPPED at the bottom of the hill to ask for directions!  That truck didn't get any further being rear wheel drive.


----------



## GotGarlic

Reminds me of a time when DH and I were in college at EMU in Ypsilanti, MI, and there was a huge snowstorm. There was a pretty steep hill that DH had to go up to get to his apartment; so did a lot of other people. 

Everyone was getting stuck halfway up, so all these college students got together and pushed the cars, one at a time, up the hill. Then someone would leave and others would arrive and start helping. I don't know how long they were out there. 

Next day, we were walking three feet off the ground to class on the drifts. I think that's why DH wanted to stay in southeastern Virginia after the Navy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had rain on ice one night here in Missoula.  I went outside (at 2 am) for a smoke break.  I slid down the handicapped ramp to the parking lot.  I didn't fall, but I couldn't get back up the ramp, either.  From where I was, any door that I could get to that someone would open at that time of night had ramps.  I found a bucket with salt by one of the doors and carried it by the handfuls (no scoop) to the ramp at my door.  I finally got in after almost 45 minutes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry you went through that PF, but I'm laughing all the same. 

*******************

Got up from the living room sometime after 5:00 PM to put my coffee cup in the sink and was greeted by a beautiful sunset; the rosy glow was even deeper "in person". Unfortunately, all the weather forecasts for tomorrow seem to contradict "Red at night, sailor's delight".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry you went through that PF, but I'm laughing all the same.



That was half my problem, I was so busy laughing over it...  I don't know how many trips I made with handfuls of salt to scatter on the darned ramp, but it was at least 5...



Cooking Goddess said:


> *******************
> 
> Got up from the living room sometime after 5:00 PM to put my coffee cup in the sink and was greeted by a beautiful sunset; the rosy glow was even deeper "in person". Unfortunately, all the weather forecasts for tomorrow seem to contradict "Red at night, sailor's delight".



That is beautiful!!!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had rain on ice one night here in Missoula.  I went outside (at 2 am) for a smoke break.  I slid down the handicapped ramp to the parking lot.  I didn't fall, but I couldn't get back up the ramp, either.  From where I was, any door that I could get to that someone would open at that time of night had ramps.  I found a bucket with salt by one of the doors and carried it by the handfuls (no scoop) to the ramp at my door.  I finally got in after almost 45 minutes.


Aw Jeez, I hope you were dressed warm enough. Next time bring your cell phone. I bring mine when I step out my back door. I know something stupid could happen in this weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Aw Jeez, I hope you were dressed warm enough. Next time bring your cell phone. I bring mine when I step out my back door. I know something stupid could happen in this weather.



Warm enough, no cell phone, my CNA didn't even realize I was missing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

For those of you in the south who are not accustomed to snowy weather, here is a weather chart you might find useful:


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> For those of you in the south who are not accustomed to snowy weather, here is a weather chart you might find useful:



Headed off to Facebook with that! 

It actually warmed up overnight. Now it's 40F and raining.


----------



## bakechef

Got through the evening without loosing power!  

Gonna eat breakfast soon and the go outside and check out the neighborhood

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Andy M.

A light snow is falling.  A hint of what is to come.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold and raining, on ice.


----------



## bethzaring

starting our third week of unseasonable warm weather....highs in the 40's and 50's...not good for the ski valley.


----------



## phinz

Yuck.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry you went through that PF, but I'm laughing all the same.
> 
> *******************
> 
> Got up from the living room sometime after 5:00 PM to put my coffee cup in the sink and was greeted by a beautiful sunset; the rosy glow was even deeper "in person". Unfortunately, all the weather forecasts for tomorrow seem to contradict "Red at night, sailor's delight".


 
I saw that rosy glow. I almost snapped a picture of it myself.
Nice pic.


----------



## pacanis

Nice pic, Phinz.
Now get rid of it.
I want to concentrate on the rosy glow instead 

Sure looks like a frozen wasteland.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had rain on ice one night here in Missoula.  I went outside (at 2 am) for a smoke break.  I slid down the handicapped ramp to the parking lot.  I didn't fall, but I couldn't get back up the ramp, either.  From where I was, any door that I could get to that someone would open at that time of night had ramps.  I found a bucket with salt by one of the doors and carried it by the handfuls (no scoop) to the ramp at my door.  I finally got in after almost 45 minutes.





One year we inched our way to our Park and Fly hotel, having an early next morning flight to Mexico.  The roads were glare ice, and dozens of cars were in the ditches on the way.  Took us several hours for a trip that usually takes 40 minutes.  When we got to the hotel, we tried to walk across the street to McDonald's, and it was so icy we couldn't get there!  We ended up ordering Chinese takeout delivered.

We're currently at 31°F, sunny and windy here along the river.


----------



## taxlady

Not so cold here, -10°C (24°F). We're expecting 5-10 cm (2-4 inches) of snow from late tonight through tomorrow, then another 6-13 cm on Monday and Tuesday. Not much compared with most places.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> For those of you in the south who are not accustomed to snowy weather, here is a weather chart you might find useful:





GotGarlic said:


> Headed off to Facebook with that!
> 
> It actually warmed up overnight. Now it's 40F and raining.


I love it. I put it on FaceBook too.


----------



## bakechef

Didn't go to work today, they were closing at 1 anyway.

Did the half mile trek in slush to rescue Rob's car.  It felt like a mile walking in slush!  It was raining and building up on the trees.  We've lost some big branches in the neighborhood.  Saw a lot of big trees leaning on power lines out on the main road, not a good sign!


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> I hope all is well.  The worst part of a major storm like that is power outages.  Sometimes they don't get them fixed for days.  I have another internet friend who lives in SC but I'm not sure what part.  She is also hunkering down for the storm.



We prepared for the worst and the worst did not happen.  Plenty snow and some sleet at the end last night. No rain nor any ice.  Just fine snow.  Drifts of fine snow.  I have a door I cannot open.  I am shovel ready.
Winter wonderland and all is well.

We live in the country and have not seen one car or truck pass by since yesterday morning.
Sure hope it gets plowed before tomorrow. I have boys night out tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sunny with 16 MPH winds that are drying up the wet streets.


----------



## Andy M.

It's piling up here.  Looks like we're up to about 8" or so.  No signs of stopping.


----------



## pacanis

Better get the shovel waxed up, Andy 

It was another beautiful day here today. Low twenties, but man it felt good. That's like four days in a row. The sun was so bright it kept right on melting the snow and ice.
My turn to post a rosy sunset


----------



## bakechef

regretting my decision to not get new front tires last weekend, procrastinating has not served me well during this weather...

I was able to get home, but got stuck in a parking space, today I was able to get out of the parking spot that I was in and into my own, with the help of a neighbor pushing me.  I may take Rob's car, which has new tires to work tomorrow.  He's thinking of starting vacation early.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Calm and snowing, the talking heads say 4-7 inches by tomorrow mornings commute, Cupid better bundle up!


----------



## taxlady

It's up to -7°C (19°F) and it's going up to -4°C (25°F) tonight and staying there until Friday night. I did some shopping and just before pulling onto the ramp to our garage I saw a few snowflakes start.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...My turn to post a rosy sunset



Wish we had a view like that tonight. Instead I was looking at a fresh 9" of snow. Now it's raining to beat the band, random thunder rumbles and lightening flashes just to keep it interesting. Uncle, already! I'm *so* tired of this winter...


----------



## Addie

Well, I finally got my wish. Our temperature has climbed out of the 20's. It is presently 34ºF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If the wind is 0 mph, why does the weather thing tell me it's coming from the North???


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If the wind is 0 mph, why does the weather thing tell me it's coming from the North???



It is on its way. 

Temperature  is presently at 35ºF. And promising to go to the 40's. I can live with that.


----------



## taxlady

I think the weather service got it wrong. 5-10 cm (2-4 inches) was predicted by the end of today.

The top of this fence is a squirrel highway. Badoing, badoing!






And the view out my front door:






Same view an hour later, after the second go of snow removal:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raining all day, then it would snow, then it would rain, then is would sprinkle, then giant flakes of snow, we are back to rain.  36°F


----------



## simonbaker

35F it's all melting w puddles everywhere.  The sun is shining, the wind is cold if you are out long enough, otherwise it's a beautiful day!


----------



## Dawgluver

It's snowing.  Quelle surprise.  And a brisk 20°F here along the river.  Supposed to be warm and rainy next week, so DH is putting off shoveling.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawg, your DH sounds like Himself. He didn't shovel/snow blow yesterday or today because "it's going up to 45 on Wednesday".  "Hold on! It's Saturday, I'm going out shopping, and I won't be able to make it up the driveway hill."  And I didn't. Got 2/3 up and went into the house and made him get it into the garage. Last thing I wanted to do after driving today was get stuck in the driveway...or anywhere. As they say up here, the weathah is a wicked pissah!

20-something and blowing the snow around. UNCLE already!


----------



## pacanis

It's 4F. I thought it was supposed to be warming up, but I guess not.


----------



## taxlady

-12°C (10°F), which is okay and the sun is out and it's really bright. It will be going down to -18°C (0°F) overnight. Snow forecast for Monday and Tuesday.

I'm sure a lot of you also agree with this:


----------



## pacanis

That's good. A snowman voodoo doll.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're right taxy, time to kill the snowman!  I wish they had an Olympic event for snow blowing. I'd be able to send Himself out, encouraging him to train for the gold! He's so tired of cleaning the driveway - he says every time he cleans it we get snow again. I swear we're building our next house just so we can put heating elements under the driveway.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're right taxy, time to kill the snowman!  I wish they had an Olympic event for snow blowing. I'd be able to send Himself out, encouraging him to train for the gold! He's so tired of cleaning the driveway - he says every time he cleans it we get snow again. I swear we're building our next house just so we can put *heating elements under the driveway.*


Don't forget to put drainage for the melt water to go away.

Reykjavik, Iceland has heated streets and sidewalks. Cool, Cool Iceland: Geothermal Iceland - Heating up of the roads and even a beach


----------



## KatyCooks

Right now, I can report from southern England that.....  maybe.......  it hasn't rained for a whole day!  Yay!!!

I cannot remember the last time that happened.  

The (gulf stream?) that shifted direction and caused the extreme cold weather in the US/Canada proceeded to dump a load of (extreme) wind and water on Britain.  

We're all in it together guys! 

But England is still basically sinking. (More rain forecasted tomorrow.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chin up Katy!  We are hoping you folks can stay above and do some drying out.    Shrek and I have been watching the news and feel for you and your countrymen who are in danger.


----------



## TaraWildes

No rain today...almost 70 degrees with sunshine!  Top down on the car to get the groceries earlier, but it's down to the fifties now and the back porch heater is burning.  Wimpy, huh?


----------



## KatyCooks

Thanks PF!  I am driving to work each day with the water getting higher on each side and wondering (with the rain) when I won't be able to get across.   I don't live anywhere near a river but the water table has reached saturation point and farmers are moving cattle to very weird spots.   Where I work is very high up, but where I live I have friends who lost electricity over the weekend.  

I have plenty of candles and matches though!


----------



## KatyCooks

TaraWildes said:


> No rain today...almost 70 degrees with sunshine!  Top down on the car to get the groceries earlier, but it's down to the fifties now and the back porch heater is burning.  Wimpy, huh?



Not wimpy, just annoying!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> Right now, I can report from southern England that.....  maybe.......  it hasn't rained for a whole day!  Yay!!!...But England is still basically sinking. (More rain forecasted tomorrow.)


Saw video of the news reports on TV yesterday and thought immediately of you and our other Brit posters. So glad to see you have your nose and your keyboard above water. Too bad you can't send some of your rain to CA where Kayelle and others are parched. Stay safe...and keep those matches stored up high.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Thanks PF!  I am driving to work each day with the water getting higher on each side and wondering (with the rain) when I won't be able to get across.   I don't live anywhere near a river but the water table has reached saturation point and farmers are moving cattle to very weird spots.   Where I work is very high up, but where I live I have friends who lost electricity over the weekend.
> 
> I have plenty of candles and matches though!


 
Time to pack a suitcase and put it in the car in case you get stranded at work.  Clean clothes and toiletries!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Katy!  The whole world is sharing all this nasty weather.  Stay safe!

We currently have 25°F, and apparently are expecting more rotten weather tomorrow, a mix of snow and freezing rain.  Though as cold as it is, I'm not sure how much rain will get in there.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Time to pack a suitcase and put it in the car in case you get stranded at work.  Clean clothes and toiletries!



It can't go on much longer!  

I live in an upstairs flat so I keep thinking that if flooding hits "downstairs" it won't affect me.... but of course the electricity will go out way before the water reaches me...

Honestly, it hasn't got that bad here.   Yet.   (Across town people were evacuated last week).  

But, it's a big town!


----------



## CharlieD

more snow. darn global warming.


----------



## Dawgluver

Snowing like crazy here, almost a whiteout.  All the schools are closed due to President's Day.  DH's workplace is having pizza delivered in.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up this morning to snow. By noon, puddles everywhere.  High of 40F.  It turned out to be a nice sunny day.


----------



## pacanis

It's finally in the low thirties and it's snowing and blowing so bad it must be a white out. Still too dark to see. I'm sure I'll have to clear the driveway this morning.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It's currently 19 degrees. Going to get up to 45 pretty fast today.  THAT"S SERIOUS GRILLING WEATHER !!!

 I am headed up to the store for some chicken bones today.  And some veggies that can be grilled too. O and I have Pineapple chunks that I can do something with.  This is practically Picnic Weather folks!!   

 Mr Plan-Ahead moved the grill alongside the house last fall.  Haven't been able to use it all winter.  Besides being buried in snow drifts, the wheels are frozen to the ground.  Will get the smokey joe out of the garage and set it on the back steps.  

 More snow and back to sub zero predicted  towards the end of the week.   Got to make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31°F, no snow, but it was sloppy wet last night with the giant snow flakes coming down, so I am sure the car is covered in ice.


----------



## taxlady

Light snow that stopped and should start again this PM. Currently -10°C (24°F) and going up to -3°C (27°F). Should go above freezing tomorrow through Saturday, with freezing over nights. This is encouraging.


----------



## pacanis

What to do, what to do...
This is a very heavy snow, but it is supposed to warm up and rain in a couple days.
I'm debating whether or not to clear the snow now (that I need to do by hand) or let mother nature do it, but if something happens that it doesn't warm up and rain, it will really be a mess.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow. It's 49°F here along the river.  And this is the snowiest February on record for us.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Dawgluver said:


> Wow. It's 49°F here along the river.


When I read "here along the river" I had a sudden flashback of the old TV show "Tales of the Riverbank". 
Tales Of The Riverbank - First Past The Post - YouTube


----------



## CharlieD

Wow, it's 45 deg. outside.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> When I read "here along the river" I had a sudden flashback of the old TV show "Tales of the Riverbank".
> Tales Of The Riverbank - First Past The Post - YouTube



  Adorable!  Thanks for the link, RJD!

It's gorgeous here!  Never thought 50°F and sunny could feel so good!  We still have a couple feet of snow, but it's melting fast.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Supposed to be above freezing here for most of the week. They had flood warnings for the Muskoka area.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> It's gorgeous here!  Never thought 50°F and sunny could feel so good!...


Went out to shake a couple rugs. The sun was already down and the temp was low 20s. I felt warm.  THAT scares me!

Clear skies tonight. Gonna be a two-cat night in a one-cat house. No, I do NOT want another!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's going to be a three dog night tonight and all I have are two cats and Shrek...


----------



## Dawgluver

Hmm.  I have Beagle and DH.  It's now 36°F, more like a one dog night.


----------



## CatPat

43F, and we just had a thunderstorm!


----------



## pacanis

40F here right now. And it feels like it. The snow is packing down from melting. I hope I done't have a basement problem again.


----------



## Macgyver1968

It was a no dog night here in Dallas....It's 63f/17c at 7:30am.  I actually had to turn on the A/C yesterday afternoon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wind is howling, I'm under a blanket and still shivering.  says 31F, but with the wind it's 15F...I really do not want to go outside.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 63 sunny degrees right now, with a whole lot of wind! Beautiful day.


----------



## Andy M.

The "dusting to 3 inches" forecast for yesterday came and went three times because we shoveled 9+".  Today is above freezing and our cars and deck are cleared out.  I'm grilling tonight!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy, I'm afraid we won't see our grill till June. 

Right now we have pure slop. Rain. Then wet snow. Back to rain. And Himself had a doc appointment I didn't know about until he was leaving. Took his own car with tires that need replacing. He's gone 2 1/2 hours and I'm waiting for the rescue call!


----------



## cara

who says there is always nice weather in Italy? It's raining cats and dogs again.
Tuesday was a bit better, very few rain and sometimes you could see the sun.

Not much to do with this kind of weather...


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day! 50F in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Mad Cook

simonbaker said:


> Beautiful day! 50F in SE South Dakota.


 My heating goes off on auto at 10am and today was the first time since winter started that I haven't had to over-ride it to stay on through the day. I've been sedentary today with paperwork up to my ears and it was mid-afternoon before I realised I hadn't needed to turn the heat back on.

 As usual, it snowed on my birthday last week.


----------



## taxlady

-1°C (30°F), it's dripping from the roofs. We have a freezing rain warning for tomorrow night. Oh joy.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Better get the shovel waxed up, Andy
> 
> It was another beautiful day here today. Low twenties, but man it felt good. That's like four days in a row. The sun was so bright it kept right on melting the snow and ice.
> My turn to post a rosy sunset




What are those things in rows, Pac?


----------



## simonbaker

Mad Cook said:


> My heating goes off on auto at 10am and today was the first time since winter started that I haven't had to over-ride it to stay on through the day. I've been sedentary today with paperwork up to my ears and it was mid-afternoon before I realised I hadn't needed to turn the heat back on.
> 
> As usual, it snowed on my birthday last week.



Happy Belated birthday!!  Hope you had a good day with some rest & relaxation, & a little fun too!


----------



## CarolPa

Right now it's 39 degrees and quiet.  No precip.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> My heating goes off on auto at 10am and today was the first time since winter started that I haven't had to over-ride it to stay on through the day. I've been sedentary today with paperwork up to my ears and it was mid-afternoon before I realised I hadn't needed to turn the heat back on.
> 
> As usual, it snowed on my birthday last week.



Drat!  How'd we miss your birthday, Mad Cook?  Happy belated birthday!

We have 37°F, and are supposed to get lots of rain later.  I'll need to keep checking the basement.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> What are those things in rows, Pac?


 
The vineyard? (going from memory)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rain turned to snow turned to ice about 30 minutes before my drive home.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rain turned to snow turned to ice about 30 minutes before my drive home.


Phooey. Since you posted that, I'm assuming you made it home safe, even if it may have been a bit of an adventure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Phooey. Since you posted that, I'm assuming you made it home safe, even if it may have been a bit of an adventure.



Yes, not too bad...it was mostly trying to get is scraped off the car.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Time to keep a propane torch in the car? Seriously though, glad you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Time to keep a propane torch in the car? Seriously though, glad you made it home safe and sound.



I have thought about it...Full car cover might work.

21F and calm, I'm not going to look because it is just dark and the yard lights are out.


----------



## pacanis

A little lightning, a lot of thunder. And they said it was just supposed to rain...


----------



## Dawgluver

It was pouring rain along with thunder.  Odd contrast with all the snow.


----------



## Kayelle

The dang Devil Wind (Santa Ana's) are back and blowing like the devil's breath. 

It's 81 degrees out there and I suppose any minute there will be another fire on the news.

We have had *one inch *of rain since July and still none in the forecast.


----------



## simonbaker

We had a mix of rain/ snow this morning, it's been overcast all day & very windy. Temp.'s are in the mid 20's & it's been getting colder.


----------



## taxlady

It's finally above freezing. Icicles have come and mostly gone. I'm not looking forward to the freezing rain tonight. At least they are now saying 2-10 mm, not 5-10 mm.


----------



## CharlieD

Snow, snow and more snow. Forecast is for 12 inches by the time it's done tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have thought about it...Full car cover might work...


One thing for sure, a car cover would be safer than a propane torch.


----------



## CarolPa

Oh my, it's pouring down rain....the really hard kind that beats on the house.  And it's 54 degrees and not even 8 AM.  Makes me think of spring, even though it's going cold again next week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I put my boots away too soon, about 1.5 inches of snow.


----------



## taxlady

It's raining, but not freezing rain. Looks like the freezing rain is going north of us. I won't complain about that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 30F but 12F with wind chill...they have snow days, why can't we have a wind day?  I hate the wind.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It's twelve degrees F.  Can't see out the front windows because yesterday's Wind plastered the Rain against the house before/ during the snow.  More snow today ( I think)  can't make sense of the weather people as they seem to give differing predictions.   City schools as well as some outlying freeways are closed.  well, I'm not going anywhere soon so it doesn't matter what comes down today.


----------



## GotGarlic

It is an absolutely glorious day! 60F and sunny with a light southerly breeze. I'm sitting on the porch reading, drinking a Panera mocha caffè and listening to a Steely Dan station on Pandora. And our daffodils are beginning to bloom!


----------



## Dawgluver

Love the daffies, GG!

34°F, sunny, and no wind.  It was warm enough to take Beagle for a walk, and the ice was all melted from off the roads.


----------



## Somebunny

It's been snowing here since 6am or so, not much accumulation though.


----------



## MrsLMB

Your Daffodils are so pretty !   Our's are still huddled deep under ground.  

But we are at 48 today and it feels like heaven !!  I even have all the windows open .. it is so nice to get above freezing !!  

I thought about starting my spring cleaning but then common sense stepped in and slapped me a good one !!


----------



## simonbaker

Nice sunny day.  22F. Cool breeze but overall a pretty decent day.


----------



## CarolPa

We had a beautiful day today.  I don't know what the high was, but it was at least around the high 50's.  Sunny.  The temps are headed downward the next few days, but not near the frigid sub zero temps we have this past month.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It is an absolutely glorious day! 60F and sunny with a light southerly breeze. I'm sitting on the porch reading, drinking a Panera mocha caffè and listening to a Steely Dan station on Pandora. And our daffodils are beginning to bloom!
> 
> View attachment 20818


Ooh, daffydills. I love them. But,


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snowing all day with not much accumulation, enough to make some people stupid.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GG, those dafs are like a breath of fresh air all the way up here! Beautiful. Here I thought I had a gorgeous day when the thermometer hit 50. Although I'm not one to "go for a ride" just for the sake of riding, Himself and I left early, drove around a bit in the country, and then went to grocery shop. It was so nice to see the sun and wear a lightweight jacket. Back to the 20s and 30s next week.


----------



## Steve Kroll

As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. No daffodils yet in Minnesota, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The daffodils know better Steve. That is a pretty picture. I hope you were inside when you took it?


----------



## simonbaker

High of 17.  Most of the snow is gone in SE South Dakota.  60% chance of getting snow tonight.


----------



## taxlady

We are up to our high for today, 0°C (32°F). We're not expecting any snow until Wednesday. Expecting a few flurries Wed, Thurs, and Friday.


----------



## Somebunny

Still snowing here.  About 4" now.  Pics are from earlier this morning, and no that's not the sun.    It's the flash reflecting on the window.


----------



## taxlady

I heard they got snow in BC too.


----------



## Somebunny

Absolutely Taxlady.  We were there yesterday and last night, snowed the whole time.  I think we actually have about 6" now. LP will have that or more.
.  We are 3 blocks or so from the border


----------



## pacanis

It is a lot colder out there than it looks.
But I ain't complaining.


----------



## Dawgluver

Colder here than it looks too, a bright, sunny 24°F along the river.


----------



## GotGarlic

We had another lovely, sunny day with a high of 70F. Being so close to the Atlantic Ocean and the Chesapeake Bay moderates our temperatures nicely.

Sat on the porch for a while; now sitting on the couch with a purring puddy leaning on me


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21F, windchill 6F and the snow keeps piling up, we have about 6 inches now over the past two days.


----------



## Somebunny

28F  and the snow keeps piling up.  It's been snowing for two days,  notch accumulation yesterday (it was light snow and really wasn't sticking). It's been sticking since last night and there seems to be about 8 or 9 inches. 
This pic was a couple of hours ago.


----------



## simonbaker

Not much snow here.  It's 24F in SE S.D.  The wind makes it feel colder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> 28F  and the snow keeps piling up.  It's been snowing for two days,  notch accumulation yesterday (it was light snow and really wasn't sticking). It's been sticking since last night and there seems to be about 8 or 9 inches. View attachment 20829
> This pic was a couple of hours ago.



Keep sending it this way!  I'm enjoying it!


----------



## LPBeier

The rest of Canada can finally laugh at us - after a couple of weeks of spring like weather, we have had two days of snow!  It is only about 4 inches, but for here that is a lot and once it warms up and rains, it will be a mess.

But with what everyone else has had to put up with, I think we should be able to suffer through it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

18F, no wind. looks like another 3 inches of snow for a total of 9 in the past three days...Yippee!!! 

I remembered to get my boots back out!


----------



## simonbaker

We had almost no snow until today.  The snow started around 10 am, light & fluffy.  We ended up w only 2". It melted as it hit the streets.  Ended up with some acumualtion. It was 17F at 6 pm tonight. As long as it doesn't get below 0 the temp.'s do not feel so bad.


----------



## Dawgluver

19°F, and we're expecting SB's snow later tonight.  Should just be a dusting.


----------



## LPBeier

It has stopped snowing, after 3 straight days of it.  It will hopefully rain overnight to get rid of most of it.


----------



## Claire

I am so very sick and tired of winter I could scream.  Would do so if it wouldn't wake my husband and dog (it's 4 a.m. or so.  Doggie pottied, husband dead asleep.  Wish I could just hibernate, which aside from snow shoveling, he has).  I have never had such a depressing winter since I left ND.  I know this is abnormal, or I swear I'd sell the house I love so much and move.


----------



## Aunt Bea

17 degrees, no wind, snowing hard, about 4 inches on the ground.

Funny how beautiful this would be on Christmas morning, Winter has worn out its welcome!


----------



## CharlieD

It's cold again, brrrrr......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I know you guys don't want to hear this, but I am so excited by the snow and more snow.  The snowpack in the high country is building and hopefully we will not have a fire season this year.  As much fun as it is hanging out in fire camps, I would much rather give them a pass.

It's 17F now, no wind.  And a lovely coating of snow all over!


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> I am so very sick and tired of winter I could scream.  Would do so if it wouldn't wake my husband and dog (it's 4 a.m. or so.  Doggie pottied, husband dead asleep.  Wish I could just hibernate, which aside from snow shoveling, he has).  I have never had such a depressing winter since I left ND.  I know this is abnormal, or I swear I'd sell the house I love so much and move.





Aunt Bea said:


> 17 degrees, no wind, snowing hard, about 4 inches on the ground.
> 
> Funny how beautiful this would be on Christmas morning, Winter has worn out its welcome!


I agree ladies. I like your expression Aunt Bea, "Winter has worn out its welcome".

-13°C (9°F) here. We aren't expecting to get up to a high of 0°C (32°F until Saturday of next week.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know you guys don't want to hear this, but I am so excited by the snow and more snow.  The snowpack in the high country is building and hopefully we will not have a fire season this year.  As much fun as it is hanging out in fire camps, I would much rather give them a pass.
> 
> It's 17F now, no wind.  And a lovely coating of snow all over!


I don't mind hearing this. I understand. And, you are waaayyyy over there.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just a trace of snow this morning. They just said on the radio that it is going to be bitter cold the rest of the week. Brrr.


----------



## pacanis

I don't understand the fascination of snow and wanting more unless you are into winter sports. Or maybe need the winter snow for the summer's water.

Which is it, Fi? Why do you like snow so much?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I don't understand the fascination of snow and wanting more unless you are into winter sports. Or maybe need the winter snow for the summer's water.
> 
> Which is it, Fi? Why do you like snow so much?



The summer water AND the cold.  I am not a hot weather lover.  I love walking while the snow is coming down (if there is no wind), especially at night, makes you feel like the only person on earth and you can hear the squeak of the snow under your boots.  Not much on winter sports, though.


----------



## pacanis

Interesting.
There is a kind of stillness in the winter. And of course sounds are amplified.
But it's just so darn cold...

I'm just glad I have a gas well. My electric bill is high enough this winter from the furnaces running all the time.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Interesting.
> There is a kind of stillness in the winter. And of course sounds are amplified.
> But it's just so darn cold...
> 
> I'm just glad I have a gas well. My electric bill is high enough this winter from the furnaces running all the time.


You have a gas well? What, like your own source of natural gas?


----------



## LPBeier

No rain, but no more snow either.  It is actually very beautiful, with the sun shining on the snow.  I still can't go out unassisted, but at least the actual snowfall has stopped.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know you guys don't want to hear this, but I am so excited by the snow and more snow.  The snowpack in the high country is building and hopefully we will not have a fire season this year.  As much fun as it is hanging out in fire camps, I would much rather give them a pass.
> 
> It's 17F now, no wind.  And a lovely coating of snow all over!



I hope you know that as much as you would like more snow, most of us would be more than willing to pack some of ours up and send it to you! Count me in with the people who want to give winter the boot...so we can wear sandals.  My toes are getting really tired of hiding.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> .....I love walking while the snow is coming down (if there is no wind), especially at night, makes you feel like the only person on earth and you can hear the squeak of the snow under your boots...





pacanis said:


> Interesting.
> There is a kind of stillness in the winter. And of course sounds are amplified.
> But it's just so darn cold...


Himself does all the major snow removal, but if we get a nice, light snow late at night I've been known to boot up and shovel the driveway around midnight. No barking dogs, no snowblowers, no cars racing up and down the street. *sigh* I'll stop every once in a while just to listen to...nothing. 

*****************

Here it's cold outside - about 20. Not going to be much warmer for the rest of the week, then on Monday they figure we'll get more snow. Oh goody.  It's a balmy 65 in the house. Just spent almost $400 for 100 gallons of heating oil, hoping it gets us to spring when the prices start to drop. How much I get then depends on whether it looks like we'll be putting the house up for sale or whether I'll need to keep us warm another winter...


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> You have a gas well? What, like your own source of natural gas?


 
Something like that. It's a commercial well on my property, so I'm allowed so much gas from it.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Something like that. It's a commercial well on my property, so I'm allowed so much gas from it.


Cool, so I guess that's your royalties.


----------



## pacanis

I get royalties, too, as well as my immediate neighbors (due to the size of the pocket), but for some reason they never amount to much.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a bright, sunny, snow-covered 12°F here along the river.


----------



## Somebunny

Gorgeous sunny day today!  The snow was melting and kept falling off the roof at work and scaring the bejesus out of me....the view from my office window today.....

And the spectacular sunset tonight from home..


----------



## vitauta

magnificent, somebun!


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful pics, Bunny!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pretty pics SB!

I just want to state again that *I am really sick and tired of winter.* Thank you.


----------



## CharlieD

It is "minus" again. I am just too tired of this cold.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

Pretty pix, Sb. I'm just happy I don't live there 

We have 38F and overcast right now. Might have a mix of rain and snow tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

5F...I'm just glad I don't have to clean the car off this morning.


----------



## taxlady

Now it looks like the high in the next two weeks will be -1°C, and we won't get that until a week from Sunday.


----------



## pacanis

I'd take that. It's 10F here.


----------



## CarolPa

It's 18 degrees with flurries here and there.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's supposed to rain from tonight all the way through the week-end. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## simonbaker

25F & still cold


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17F, with windchill 8F...here it comes again.


----------



## phinz

Yuck.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If you remove that "2" from the current temperature you'll see what we have. Brrrrr...... Dew point is at -10, so we have room to drop.


----------



## phinz

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you remove that "2" from the current temperature you'll see what we have. Brrrrr...... Dew point is at -10, so we have room to drop.



As a Houston-raised Tennessean who is sick and tired of temperatures below 55*, I have a hard time understanding how anybody would *choose* to live in these temperatures. I've been here 26 years now (with 1.5 years in Florida back in the early 2000s) and I can't wait to leave. I lobby constantly with my wife to head south. Blech.


----------



## Addie

phinz said:


> As a Houston-raised Tennessean who is sick and tired of temperatures below 55*, I have a hard time understanding how anybody would *choose* to live in these temperatures. I've been here 26 years now (with 1.5 years in Florida back in the early 2000s) and I can't wait to leave. I lobby constantly with my wife to head south. Blech.



Oh come on now. It is not that bad. You will get used to it. Just give yourself time to adjust. 

I am running folks, stop throwing snowballs at me! Ouch! That one hurt!!!


----------



## pacanis

We are getting the snow squalls they called for this morning.
It's blustery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Calling for snow today, as soon as it warms up enough to happen.


----------



## CarolPa

phinz said:


> As a Houston-raised Tennessean who is sick and tired of temperatures below 55*, I have a hard time understanding how anybody would *choose* to live in these temperatures. I've been here 26 years now (with 1.5 years in Florida back in the early 2000s) and I can't wait to leave. I lobby constantly with my wife to head south. Blech.




I would imagine the people who live in the warm climates are glad we are not all clambering to move there.  How crowded would it be????  Many who are born and grow up in the colder climates are like me.....I love having the 4 distinct seasons.  I love seeing the snow.  I have a good furnace in my house, so it's only cold when I'm outside.  I am happy when it's over and spring comes, with all the spring rains and everything starting to bloom.  Then I'm happy when that's over and look forward to summer, when I have to have the air conditioner cranking so I am not roasting to death.  When I've had enough of that, along comes autumn.  Cooler weather, colorful leaves.  It means the Steelers get another chance.  

When it's cold outside, I can always bundle up to be warm.  But when it's hot, you're only allowed to take off so much!  Fortunately, we are all different and like different things.


----------



## pacanis

I'm like you, too, Carol.
No matter what season it is, I want it to be over


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a bright, breezy 3°F.


----------



## roadfix

We finally got some real rain overnight!  LOL...


----------



## taxlady

phinz said:


> As a Houston-raised Tennessean who is sick and tired of temperatures below 55*, I have a hard time understanding how anybody would *choose* to live in these temperatures. I've been here 26 years now (with 1.5 years in Florida back in the early 2000s) and I can't wait to leave. I lobby constantly with my wife to head south. Blech.


Just curious, where are your "frozen wastelands"?


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> We finally got some real rain overnight! LOL...


 
Are you in that drought?
Are you allowed to Q, use the pizza oven or the like?


----------



## Addie

I may be bitchin' but give me four seasons any day. Like Carol said, I can crank up the heat and bundle up for warmth. Folks like Kayelle can never look out their window and see beautiful snowflakes gently falling to the earth. She can't hear the crunch of snow under her feet. She can't see her breath coming from her mouth. 

Grant you Kayelle has her own seasons. There is the fire season, flood season, mud slide season, etc. You get the idea. But she never has a snow storm as a reason to stay home and lounge about. Poor Kayelle. She is so deprived. Oh yeah, she is the one that is taking that fantastic trip, isn't she. Hmmm.....


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I'm like you, too, Carol.
> No matter what season it is, I want it to be over




That's what's nice about PA.  One season is always ending and another one starting!  

They are predicting a possibility of over a foot of snow for Sunday night into Monday.  I believe that prediction was sponsored by Giant Eagle!  LOL


----------



## pacanis

Oh yeah... 3-6 projected here.
Must be that whole in like a lion thing.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Real windy today with snow squalls. I had to head down to Toronto this morning and I figure I missed this by 3 or 4 minutes. 
http://barrie.ctvnews.ca.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

R_J you are a lucky man.  

 Not going to get above zero here today or the foreseeable future for that matter.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> Folks like Kayelle can never look out their window and see beautiful snowflakes gently falling to the earth. She can't hear the crunch of snow under her feet. She can't see her breath coming from her mouth.



Well, I can tell you that I HATE snowflakes or the crunch of snow under my feet or that brown slushy stuff that appears when that 'beautiful' (NOT) snow is mixed in with dirt, engine exhaust etc or the sleet that often comes before or after snow or red noses (save those for the Rudophs) or that drippy stuff that comes out of red noses or shoveling that white cr** or large limbs or entire trees that fall onto my driveway or house or in the street taking out electrical lines and possibly electrocuting small animals or large people  AND putting my warm house into total darkness---- or a frigid house that I can't combat with all the clothes I own and gives me chilblains or grey/white c*** that's tracked into the house no matter how many times a person stomps their feet or not having a car start when it should or the kids being home because  it's a 'snow day' or--- or----- or------ well you get my point! 



> Grant you Kayelle has her own seasons. There is the fire season, flood season, mud slide season, etc. You get the idea. But she never has a snow storm as a reason to stay home and lounge about. Poor Kayelle. She is so deprived. Oh yeah, she is the one that is taking that fantastic trip, isn't she. Hmmm.....



Hmmm. Well, I guess all the weather reports about the East or South or Northern U.S. have been made up. Ya think? 

The Kayelles of the world can lounge about by their pool or on the beach and not be confined to huddling in their homes for lounging.

Poor us. LOL (I just love Fisking-----look  it up.


----------



## CharlieD

I think they said the high today will be in single digits.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## JoAnn L.

More bitter cold temperatures and lots more snow this weekend. :-(


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Are you in that drought?
> Are you allowed to Q, use the pizza oven or the like?


Yes we are and we've cut down on usage quite a bit.  And yes, we are allowed to Q with any type of fuel....there's no ban on that...yet.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> Yes we are and we've cut down on usage quite a bit. And yes, we are allowed to Q with any type of fuel....there's no ban on that...yet.


 
Thank gawd! 
I remember one bad year here they did not want people grilling outdoors. Maybe they expected more sparks in those days or lumped the home grillers in with the camping grillers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

phinz said:


> As a Houston-raised Tennessean who is sick and tired of temperatures below 55*, I have a hard time understanding how anybody would *choose* to live in these temperatures. I've been here 26 years now (with 1.5 years in Florida back in the early 2000s) and I can't wait to leave. I lobby constantly with my wife to head south. Blech.


Same argument Himself and I have. He would have loved to retire to FL. Told me so when we were engaged. I took the ring off and told him he had to pick between FL and me because there was no way I would move to a part of the country where it was summer for 8 or 9 months of the year, with the other months being hot like hades. I too like the changing seasons, but this winter has been a rough one - more like the ones I enjoyed when I was young.  This year I'm done.

We're in MA because his job was moved up here and we kinda needed the income.  We're still here because Mr. Un-dhandyman hasn't motivated himself to fix what needs fixing so we can move...back to OH with the same kind of weather but with both of our kids still there. Family. That's why I'll stay up north.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> ....They are predicting a possibility of over a foot of snow for Sunday night into Monday.  I believe that prediction was sponsored by Giant Eagle!  LOL


Not to mention the local dairies and bakeries.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> We aren't expecting to get up to a high of 0°C (32°F until Saturday of next week.



I was supposed to bring in firewood today but decided to wait til Sat.  Although not terribly cold - the wind is nasty and my wood is exposed to it ergo me exposed too while I'm loading it onto the tractor. Brrrr...  think I will survive with what is inside til Sat......    I hope!


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> I was supposed to bring in firewood today but decided to wait til Sat.  Although not terribly cold - the wind is nasty and my wood is exposed to it ergo me exposed too while I'm loading it onto the tractor. Brrrr...  think I will survive with what is inside til Sat......    I hope!


That prediction was for the Saturday after this one. And, now they're predicting high of -1°C. But, for me at least, and you probably aren't far off, -2°C for this coming Saturday, a one day reprieve and then back to regularly scheduled winter weather.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> That prediction was for the Saturday after this one. And, now they're predicting high of -1°C. But, for me at least, and you probably aren't far off, -2°C for this coming Saturday, a one day reprieve and then back to regularly scheduled winter weather.



DH was a weatherman in the Navy and taught metereology and has a couple of Navy buddies on Fb who do very accurate forecasts. They all agree you can't make an accurate forecast for more than 4-5 days out.

We have 45F now. It's supposed to go down to 22F tonight with a high of 32F tomorrow. Brrr! 

Btw, we do have four seasons here; they're just warmer than up north. We can do without weeks and weeks of snow on the ground, though!


----------



## KatyCooks

Here in southern England I can report that....  we are still sinking.  

 But not as fast as before.  

 In between the torrential rain there have been sunny intervals.  (It still rains every day however so groundwater levels are not reducing much.)

 Sad to say, there are people in town who were evacuated 4 weeks ago who are still unable to return to their homes.  Tankers have been there every day pumping out water, but the groundwater levels just fill up what they take away immediately.  

 But, according to the news, California is in for a severe drenching after a drought.  

 Weather eh?


----------



## simonbaker

High of 3F today.  It's -10 now in SE South Dakota.


----------



## pacanis

It has warmed up to -4F since a couple hours ago. The sun is blazing and that's a good thing. No wind either. If the sun wasn't out and it was windy it would be miserable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Almost a foot of snow and now it's blowing and drifting.  22F, but with Windchill, 0F, 20 mph winds with gusts up to 40.  First school closures are happening, they announced them last night.  Of course, I still have to go to work.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

-22C (-7F) here. Sunny and zero wind. Supposed to go up to -12C (10F) this afternoon and up to -3C (27F) tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> -22C (-7F) here. Sunny and zero wind. Supposed to go up to -12C (10F) this afternoon and up to -3C (27F) tomorrow.


Hey, it's warmer here -17°C (1°F)! What did we do to get this "balmy weather"?


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> -22C (-7F) here. Sunny and zero wind. Supposed to go up to -12C (10F) this afternoon and up to -3C (27F) tomorrow.


 
We are enjoying the same weather. It's already up to 8F here.


----------



## Andy M.

We woke up to sunny and very cold as well.


----------



## roadfix

The weather will definitely hurt my business today but my mood is so elevated today.  It's raining here, heavy at times.  It's been at least a couple of years since it's rained like this and I love it.  We're execpting this storm to stick around til Sat morning......Nice!


----------



## CharlieD

More snow. Tomorrow high should be Zero.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16F, with windchill -6 and 21 mph winds with gusts to 50 mph.  I got sent home as non-essential personnel.  Surprised me, they could always keep me around to fill in if someone can;t get to work.  As it is, where I had to park the car, I may not be able to get out.  The snowdrifts are close to 5'.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, blow me down!  We have 38°F!!!  Snow is expected soon, of course.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Almost a foot of snow and now it's blowing and drifting......





PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...As it is, where I had to park the car, I may not be able to get out.  The snowdrifts are close to 5'.



See, this is what happens when you keep wishing for snow.  Just think of the snowpack that's building up in the mountains.


No snow here but bitter cold again. Not zero...yet. But our high today was over 20 degrees below the day's average. I want a heat wave...temperatures in the 40s!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> See, this is what happens when you keep wishing for snow.  Just think of the snowpack that's building up in the mountains.
> 
> 
> No snow here but bitter cold again. Not zero...yet. But our high today was over 20 degrees below the day's average. I want a heat wave...temperatures in the 40s!



LOL!!!  

Shrek just wandered in from checking the mail, covered in snow.  He had been out for long enough I was thinking I would have to get dressed again and go search for him.  He fell in the snow and couldn't get back up.  I got his hands into cold water, they were bright red and cold as ice.  No frostbite, thank goodness.  No more going out for him until they clear the walks.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes!  You wouldn't have found him till Spring thaw!  Glad he's OK!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes!  You wouldn't have found him till Spring thaw!  Glad he's OK!



Aww...Spring is in a couple weeks...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek just wandered in from checking the mail, covered in snow.....He fell in the snow and couldn't get back up.....


Why was that boy NOT wearing his Yaxtrax? *said with arms crossed while tapping foot* He needs to be grounded until you have bare ground.

Glad he's OK though. Did he learn his lesson?  Men...they can't be taught.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aww...Spring is in a couple weeks...



Sounds like it's cold enough that he'd be well-preserved, and you wouldn't need to clear out the freezer....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why was that boy NOT wearing his Yaxtrax? *said with arms crossed while tapping foot* He needs to be grounded until you have bare ground.
> 
> Glad he's OK though. Did he learn his lesson?  Men...they can't be taught.



He had the Yaktrax on, but they don't work when you trip on the sidewalk.  He was walking through 3 foot drifts.  

We'll see what happens tomorrow when he wants to check the mail. He can't leave it out there, even though it's in a locked box.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had an avalanche _in town_...about an hour ago, they are still getting people out of the path, it engulfed a two story house.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had an avalanche _in town_...about an hour ago, they are still getting people out of the path, it engulfed a two story house.


Oh my goodness. I hope that kid is okay and that there isn't anyone else in the rubble.

You guys have a mountain called Mount Jumbo?


----------



## simonbaker

HIGH OF 22F.  Snow flurries started early this afternoon, it didn't amount to much. It's predicted we will get more snow by morning. The temp's have been continuing to drop.


----------



## pacanis

Wow. An avalanche?!
Holy crap.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh my goodness. I hope that kid is okay and that there isn't anyone else in the rubble.
> 
> You guys have a mountain called Mount Jumbo?



They are looking for an elderly couple whose house was also destroyed.

The kid is in the hospital.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Wow. An avalanche?!
> Holy crap.



Yep, just 2 miles away from where I am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_"Feb 28, 2014 5:37:PM_
*UPDATED*
 MISSOULA - Authorities say that a child and an elderly man haves been  recovered from the scene of where an avalanche hit a home in the  Rattlesnake on Friday afternoon, but the search continues for a missing elderly woman.
 Missoula County Sheriff's Office spokesperson Paige Pavalone says the  young boy and the man were taken to St. Patrick Hospital, but there's  no word at their conditions.
 Pavalone says the avalanche that struck a home in the 900 block of  Holly Street ripped off the top floor of the two-story home and then  filled the bottom floor with snow and debris. The man was recovered from  the bottom floor, but the woman has not yet been found.
 The Flathead County Search and Rescue team, along with a chaplain   were called to the scene, which is near Mount Jumbo, which is where the  avalanche happened at around 4:15 p.m."


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had an avalanche _in town_...about an hour ago, they are still getting people out of the path, it engulfed a two story house.


Avalanch???  I thought you were in a less mountainous area of Montana. I was through the Glacier area back in the earlier 80's and thought I wouldn't live there. Beautiful area but winter storms.....oh man.
I hope everyone in your town is ok. When I hear of avalanche warnings I think of friends we have in the Revelstoke area of BC. Scary stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Avalanch???  I thought you were in a less mountainous area of Montana. I was through the Glacier area back in the earlier 80's and thought I wouldn't live there. Beautiful area but winter storms.....oh man.
> I hope everyone in your town is ok. When I hear of avalanche warnings I think of friends we have in the Revelstoke area of BC. Scary stuff.



Nope, I live IN the mountains, actually a large valley with mountains all around.  The community affected is right up against the one of the mountains, I am a mile away from another peak on the valley floor. This whole area is what what once known as Glacial Lake Missoula.  

I'm enjoying the snow, but not the wind and the danger this amount of snow presents.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had an avalanche _in town_...about an hour ago, they are still getting people out of the path, it engulfed a two story house.


Wow, I hope all those that were trapped end up OK. I figure if you live in the city you're pretty immune to these kinds of things happening but I guess not! And only two miles from your place?  As the crow flies, or driving? Either way, too close for comfort for me! Guess it's time the snow should stop by you for the time being.



We'll see below zero tonight. Blech! But even though anything beyond 36 hours is pure rumor and conjecture, they say it might be 40-45 next week Saturday. Could this be the light at the end of the tunnel? Fingers crossed!


----------



## taxlady

This may be a little premature, but the days are getting longer and I think a lot of us can use some cheering up, considering the winter we have been enduring.

The Beatles - Here Comes the Sun (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 16F, with windchill -6 and 21 mph winds with gusts to 50 mph.  I got sent home as non-essential personnel.  Surprised me, they could always keep me around to fill in if someone can;t get to work.  As it is, where I had to park the car, I may not be able to get out.  The snowdrifts are close to 5'.




I can recall when you were complaining that you didn't get any snow.  Wasn't that long ago!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, *I hope all those that were trapped end up OK.* I figure if you live in the city you're pretty immune to these kinds of things happening but I guess not! And only two miles from your place?  As the crow flies, or driving? Either way, too close for comfort for me! Guess it's time the snow should stop by you for the time being.




It's early for me, and I thought you said "I hope al those were trapped end up."   Which end up?  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

They have changed our forcast for the Sun/Mon.  They said the storm is going further south.  I'm not sure how far south they're talking about.  Now they're saying 4-6 inches.  I am SE of Pittsburgh.  I was hoping for a foot.  We haven't had a big snow for several years.  But then I don't have to go anywhere, or clean the driveway for that matter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I can recall when you were complaining that you didn't get any snow.  Wasn't that long ago!  LOL



Not complaining about the snow...the wind is another matter.  I will always complain about the wind.  The wind conditions are what caused the closures and being sent workers home.

The avalanche within city limits, was a bit of a surprise, too.  Haven't caught up with that, yet.

It's 1F with a windchill of -25F, wind at 16 mph with gusts up to 40 mph.  I'm inside for the day and so is Shrek.


----------



## cave76

I'm glad I didn't get to read the story about the avalanche until AFTER all had been saved! 
That's frightening----- in town! And just 2 miles from you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Missoula is under avalanche watch.  The University's student housing and dorms are right up against Mt Sentinel, and the rest of the Rattlesnake neighborhood is up against Mt Jumbo.

Sentinel's ancient waterlines are completely obscured, that meas there's lots of snow up there.  What with the snow, sleet and rain mixes we've been having, avalanches are bound to happen.


----------



## cave76

And on the West Coast------more slide problems (mud).

"As of Saturday at 7 a.m., 1,000 residents remained under mandatory evacuation orders in Glendora, and were prohibited from returning to their homes, officials said."  

SoCal Storm Triggers Heavy Mud Flows, Tornado Warning, Car Crashes | KTLA 5

At least there is a warning before the fact!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah!  The snow removal had begun...poor kids!  I'll be making some hot chocolate for them.

Just noticed we have a snow drift on the _inside_ of the front window.  The wind forced it around the edges of the storm windows.  Time for the landlord to take a look at them.


----------



## taxlady

That avalanche in town is scary. Are you at any risk from avalanches where you live PF?

Considering that those people were unlucky enough to be in an avalanche, they were lucky that the places they were trapped were air pockets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> That avalanche in town is scary. Are you at any risk from avalanches where you live PF?
> 
> Considering that those people were unlucky enough to be in an avalanche, they were lucky that the places they were trapped were air pockets.



I'm more towards the center of the valley, so not in danger, a mile's worth of houses between me and the mountain.  But, we have lots of friends who live up the canyons who are in danger.  And like I said before, the University's student housing and dorms are in the path for a large part of the city.  Spring semester is in full swing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Older male is in serious condition, older female is in critical condition and the 8 year old boy is listed in fair condition."  From the news site.  No mention of actual injuries.  The female was the third one found, about three hours after the avalanche, the male two hours after, the boy within about 45-min to an hour.

The Missoula Search and Rescue went from the avalanche site to the local ski area to find two missing skiers who had decided to head off into the wilderness.  MS&R were already cold and tired from the avalanche.


----------



## JoAnn L.

More snow today and bitter cold. The man on the TV yesterday said that March is going to be very cold and lots and lots more snow.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 13°F, and it's snowing.  Again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Missoula's Avalanche made the national news on CBS!

4F, with windchill it's 27F...no going outside today, although Shrek has opened the door a couple of times and been yelled at.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Missoula's Avalanche made the national news on CBS!
> 
> 4F, with windchill it's 27F...no going outside today, although Shrek has opened the door a couple of times and been yelled at.



It was on NBC too!  Just saw it.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Shrek just wandered in from checking the mail, covered in snow.  He had been out for long enough I was thinking I would have to get dressed again and go search for him.  He fell in the snow and couldn't get back up.  I got his hands into cold water, they were bright red and cold as ice.  No frostbite, thank goodness.  No more going out for him until they clear the walks.



PF I was always taught running room temp water for frostbite. Or to warm up hands. I remember my kids coming inside to use the bathroom and get so upset because I made them stop and get their hands warmed up. They didn't even know they were cold. Each kid also had two pair of mittens. While one was drying on the radiator, they were wearing the other. Then when they came in for lunch, I was drying the inside of their boots with the hair dryer. No wonder I hate winter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF I was always taught running room temp water for frostbite. Or to warm up hands. I remember my kids coming inside to use the bathroom and get so upset because I made them stop and get their hands warmed up. They didn't even know they were cold. Each kid also had two pair of mittens. While one was drying on the radiator, they were wearing the other. Then when they came in for lunch, I was drying the inside of their boots with the hair dryer. No wonder I hate winter.



Room temp water hurts!  Cold tap water hurts...Shrek was yelling at me to lower the temp of the water, I had to dribble some on his arm to realize I was using cold water. Cold water does not hurt as much.  _Times change, use cold water when someone possibly has frostbite._


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Room temp water hurts!  Cold tap water hurts...Shrek was yelling at me to lower the temp of the water, I had to dribble some on his arm to realize I was using cold water. Cold water does not hurt as much.  _Times change, use cold water when someone possibly has frostbite._



Thanks PF, good to know.


----------



## simonbaker

I hope you are staying safe PF!  Scarey that avalanche can happen so fast with no warning.  Tread lightly.....

High of 0 here today.  Continuing to have snow flurries off & on all day.  The wind has picked up & it's bitter cold out there tonight.   Windchill is - 22.  The wind feels like it cuts your face it's so cold.


----------



## CWS4322

I checked the Farmer's Almanac for March and SE Ontario. We are so far off, it isn't even funny (we're supposed to be experiencing showers and above 0 C temps--NOT, and I rather doubt thunderstorms will be happening by the end of the week as forecast by the FA either.) Gotta go--time to throw yet another log on the fire. I've gone through all the wood I usually go through by the end of April...yes, it has been friggin' cold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I hope you are staying safe PF!  Scarey that avalanche can happen so fast with no warning.  Tread lightly.....
> 
> High of 0 here today.  Continuing to have snow flurries off & on all day.  The wind has picked up & it's bitter cold out there tonight.   Windchill is - 22.  The wind feels like it cuts your face it's so cold.



Thanks SB, I am quite safe.  No winter hikes in the mountains.


----------



## taxlady

It has been snowing tiny sparkles for hours. It's very light snow. In several hours it has only accumulated (on my fence top, the only place bare of previous snow) ~3mm. That's less than 1/8".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Just noticed we have a snow drift on the _inside_ of the front window.  The wind forced it around the edges of the storm windows....


Himself's Mom used to leave the bedroom window open all winter - about 1/2 inch. When it snowed she'd have a little drift on the windowsill. Funny thing, she made Dad sleep on the side of the bed closer to the window. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Missoula's Avalanche made the national news on CBS!...


The local NBC affiliate ran the full news story up here during the late news on their CW station.


----------



## pacanis

15F and a fresh 4" of the fluffy stuff. I was hoping that when Carol said it was moving south of her it would miss me entirely, but we must be having a different front up by the lake. It's doing exactly what they said it would. That 37 degrees yesterday will be missed for the next several days.


----------



## CarolPa

Yes, *Pac*, you must be getting a different storm.  Ours hasn't started yet, and from what they're saying, it's turned so far south that we might only get a couple inches. We went to the bank yesterday, and there was not 1 open parking space in Giant Eagle's parking lot  It's 28 degrees right now.  Perfect temp for snow.

This has been the worst year for every part of the country, it seems.  Everyone is getting severe weather.

*PF*, my uncle fell in the snow and couldn't get up.  Ended up losing 2 fingers on each hand.  Don't believe it when people say drinking alcohol helps.  He was tanked!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself's Mom used to leave the bedroom window open all winter - about 1/2 inch. When it snowed she'd have a little drift on the windowsill. Funny thing, she made Dad sleep on the side of the bed closer to the window.
> 
> 
> The local NBC affiliate ran the full news story up here during the late news on their CW station.



Shrek decided to get rid of the drift and it was gone...we don't know if the cats ate it, it melted or the winds removed it.  

Currently 7F with no windchill.  Still under Avalanche Watch.


----------



## CarolPa

The snow has arrived and it's piling up quickly.  Glad I have no where to go.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


>





The dog is wearing its thinking cat.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

The weather office has issued a wind chill warning for tonight. -37C (-35F)


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> The dog is wearing its thinking cat.



*groan !!*


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> *groan !!*


I wish I could take credit for that one.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> The weather office has issued a wind chill warning for tonight. -37C (-35F)


Brrr

We're only expecting wind chills of -29°C (-20°F), no warning.

Aren't you glad you have indoor plumbing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Brrr
> 
> We're only expecting wind chills of -29°C (-20°F), no warning.
> 
> Aren't you glad you have indoor plumbing?



Yes, it's a lot nicer than going out in the yard...


----------



## jabbur

We are to have a high of 70°F today.  Then temps are to plunge into the freezing range tomorrow with 3-4" of the white stuff along with sleet.  That is really unusual for this area.  I know you Canadians are probably laughing at us here in the South but this is not March weather for here.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, it's a lot nicer than going out in the yard...


I lived in a log cabin. In winter the indoor plumbing didn't work. Man, we could make that jaunt to the outhouse quick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I lived in a log cabin. In winter the indoor plumbing didn't work. Man, we could make that jaunt to the outhouse quick.



Shrek gets tired of following me around with a plastic bag...we don't have an outhouse!


----------



## taxlady

jabbur said:


> We are to have a high of 70°F today.  Then temps are to plunge into the freezing range tomorrow with 3-4" of the white stuff along with sleet.  That is really unusual for this area.  I know you Canadians are probably laughing at us here in the South but this is not March weather for here.







All kidding aside, I do understand that snow and freezing weather is really hard when you aren't prepared for it the way we are. Heck, every year when it starts to snow here, there are people who have forgotten how to drive on snow. We often hear about people who give up and leave their cars in the middle of the road.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek gets tired of following me around with a plastic bag...we don't have an outhouse!


It's not nice having to bare one's bum to winter's icy fingers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> It's not nice having to bare one's bum to winter's icy fingers.



I had to hide behind a sagebrush once when I was stuck on the highway, with the wind blowing...it's not fun!!!


----------



## LPBeier

It is currently between rain and snow.  The snow is on the ground and the rain is in the clouds just waiting for an entrance.  This means what we have on the roads is slush.  Please rain, come and wash it all away.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a breezy 9°F, with about 5 new inches of the white stuff here along the river.


----------



## simonbaker

very - very - very - COLD!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

13F, not much wind and it's snowing again.  It stays calm out, I'm heading for a walk outside.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Missoula Search and Rescue went from the avalanche site to the local ski area to find two missing skiers who had decided to head off into the wilderness.  MS&R were already cold and tired from the avalanche.



If found alive, I certainly hope the they are charged for the costs.  Have only gotten as far as this post, so don't know if there is more to this story. One of my best friends daughter is an avalanche ski patroler in BC. The stupidity of some people is just beyond comment. Should they be killed, too bad, so sad, but I don't feel sorry for them, only the ones they left behind because of their egotistical thoughtlessness.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> If found alive, I certainly hope the they are charged for the costs.  Have only gotten as far as this post, so don't know if there is more to this story. One of my best friends daughter is an avalanche ski patroler in BC. The stupidity of some people is just beyond comment. Should they be killed, too bad, so sad, but I don't feel sorry for them, only the ones they left behind because of their egotistical thoughtlessness.



Yes, the skiers spent the night in the cold, but they were fine.

I feel the same way, anyone who goes off into uncharted country have assumed ALL responsibility for their safety and should have to pay for the rescue.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I feel the same way, anyone who goes off into uncharted country have assumed ALL responsibility for their safety and should have to pay for the rescue.



Ain't gonna happen  but I think it should. 
Read the Darwin Awards. 

Darwin Awards. Homo sapiens decline; Neo Sapiens rise! February 2013

Or "Just Call Saul" 

Segue follows:

Of note: "There were *30,516* attorneys registered with the *Japan* Bar Association as of March 2011. That would be approximately one lawyer for every 4,119 people. By comparison the American Bar Association claimed over *1.2 million active attorneys in the United States.* That would be roughly one lawyer for every 250 people."

Too many lawyers in Japan, says Ministry of Internal Affairs | Majirox News

Wiki states: "Due to cultural traditions, Japanese have rarely used lawsuits as a means to settle disputes"


----------



## dragnlaw

Princess, Don't know if I posted this somewhere else but during the holidays we had a very very warm spell.  The snow was super soft.  I went out around 10pm to round up the geese. I even put on my snow shoes. The snow was too soft and I still tripped and fell. 

One snow shoe and boot came off.  My jacket was very warm but I had on light pants. Pants were soaked, sock was soaked, could not bend properly to get my boot back on. Kept sinking in the snow and could not get up.

Laid there for awhile, laughed, then cried, then got angry and said, "Well, warm enough I'll survive til morning (hope) but ...."  Didn't want to spend the night there!  Finally started to roll, roll, roll til I reached ground that would allow me to get up.  

Dragged my boot with me but the snow shoe stayed til the snow was hard enough for me to walk on again.

Final line is ....  if the geese don't go into the shelter on the first attempt of no more than 10 feet out, well ....  again may favourite saying...  too bad, so sad, the coyotes will just get another one! I love my geese  - but love me (at least my kids do) more.


----------



## dragnlaw

cave76 said:


> Ain't gonna happen  but I think it should.



Actually I believe they are starting to do it in BC and Alberta. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Princess, Don't know if I posted this somewhere else but during the holidays we had a very very warm spell.  The snow was super soft.  I went out around 10pm to round up the geese. I even put on my snow shoes. The snow was too soft and I still tripped and fell.
> 
> One snow shoe and boot came off.  My jacket was very warm but I had on light pants. Pants were soaked, sock was soaked, could not bend properly to get my boot back on. Kept sinking in the snow and could not get up.
> 
> Laid there for awhile, laughed, then cried, then got angry and said, "Well, warm enough I'll survive til morning (hope) but ...."  Didn't want to spend the night there!  Finally started to roll, roll, roll til I reached ground that would allow me to get up.
> 
> Dragged my boot with me but the snow shoe stayed til the snow was hard enough for me to walk on again.
> 
> Final line is ....  if the geese don't go into the shelter on the first attempt of no more than 10 feet out, well ....  again may favourite saying...  too bad, so sad, the coyotes will just get another one! I love my geese  - but love me (at least my kids do) more.



Yeah, I almost lost Shrek the other day just going to the mail box...about 50 feet.  Glad you made it back to the house!  My trial by ice is above in the thread somewhere...I always end up with all 4 paws in the air at least once each winter.


----------



## dragnlaw

it was reading your post about Shrek and the mail box that led me to tell you about my little misadventure. 

Everybody looks at you and says, OMGoodness, you have to be careful!  Wha????  

no no I always run around at full speed with scissors in my hand and a lollipop stick in my mouth.  Hello????

 We do what we can to take care but sometimes even the best plans don't always work.  One just has to realize that and be prepared to think of alternatives.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh yeah, they always look at you like you did it on purpose. "Didn't you know that was a sharp knife?"  

But, I am just as guilty telling folks to be careful.  Mostly because I don't want to take care of them if they get hurt...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, the skiers spent the night in the cold, but they were fine.
> 
> I feel the same way, anyone who goes off into uncharted country have assumed ALL responsibility for their safety and should have to pay for the rescue.


I remember, a number of years ago, some rich Yankees wanted to wilderness trek in Greenland. They were outraged that the Danish government wanted them to have insurance or post a bond for their possible rescue.


----------



## taxlady

Keep your cell phone with you.


----------



## GotGarlic

The temperature got up to 70F today and we're expecting snow and sleet tomorrow  Weird, weird winter!


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> Keep your cell phone with you.




too funny taxlady, do you know how many people have said that to me?

In actual fact I usually do have it in my pocket....  except that evening, for some reason, had used it more than usual and it insisted I put it on its charger.

Out here in the country, our ditches are so deep that should you go in...  they won't find you til the spring.  Living alone on a farm with horses, one always has to think ....   it was the main reason I got a cell phone, to get me out of a ditch or ... if conscious, let someone know a horse had kicked me.

Ahh well, c'est la vie.  Don't sweat the small stuff.  We need to leave this world singing wooo hooo - WHAT A RIDE!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Scary, Dragnlaw!  Glad you didn't have to sleep in the snow!

We're down to -4°F.  Still windy.  Yuck.


----------



## simonbaker

It's -10 now at 10 pm.  We had a high of 0 today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> too funny taxlady, do you know how many people have said that to me?
> 
> In actual fact I usually do have it in my pocket....  except that evening, for some reason, had used it more than usual and it insisted I put it on its charger.
> 
> Out here in the country, our ditches are so deep that should you go in...  they won't find you til the spring.  Living alone on a farm with horses, one always has to think ....   it was the main reason I got a cell phone, to get me out of a ditch or ... if conscious, let someone know a horse had kicked me.
> 
> Ahh well, c'est la vie.  Don't sweat the small stuff.  We need to leave this world singing wooo hooo - WHAT A RIDE!!!!!



I guess there are some good reasons to have a cell phone...I hate them, don't want one and will be kicking and screaming about being made to have one when the time comes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Currently 15F, no wind, feels like 20F...however, there is a 2 foot deep, 4 foot wide drift at the top of my steps.  I better get up early in the morning and shovel us out.  There is almost no snow on the car.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh joy oh rapture.  We're supposed to tie an all time low temp tomorrow.  We should be in the 40's by now, ain't gonna happen for awhile.


----------



## dragnlaw

We are at -9f (-23c) this morning with a 'feels like' of -22f.  But will be going up to 9f ABOVE (-13c) will still feel like -4f thou.

Best part is the mostly sunny! When it is sunny I can let the fire go out for the day.

Obviously I did not shut the front door properly last night. Got up to a chilly house. Must have been when I brought in the wood for the night. Oh well, guess the porch has warmed up a bit to help thaw some of the wood that came in frozen.  Winter ain't over yet !!

I quite like my cell. Have graduated to a smart phone - not that I know how to use it properly.  Matter-of-fact I got rid of my land line. Was tired of being nickled and dimed.  My sons have only cell phones as well. They have jobs where I cannot reach them by phone. I text them to call me and they do so first chance.  Or we just text back & forth if its not important.  You only need answer when you have time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Another inch of snow last night.  It's looking like me may not have a fire season this summer, yippee!!!  But time to get the wellies out for Spring Thaw and get my sand bagging skills up to par.


----------



## pacanis

It's cold. 1F.
Sunny, but it's not feeling like it at the moment.


----------



## CarolPa

I want to know who took my snow!!!  We only got 2 inches!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snow hoarder here!!!

17F, no wind...no sun, yet!  It may get up to 40F today, but remain cloudy and snowy.  I get to try to drive on the side streets today.


----------



## Dawgluver

We broke the record low....


----------



## DaveSoMD

snow...Snow....SNOW...SNOW!!!!  Coming down fast n furious and really piling up.


----------



## CarolPa

DaveSoMD said:


> snow...Snow....SNOW...SNOW!!!!  Coming down fast n furious and really piling up.




You're in MD!  That was supposed to be MY snow!!!


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> Keep your cell phone with you.



I lived on a ranch that wasn't too far from a large city but----- because of the terrain there was NO cell phone coverage. Too bad because I was very sick and weak at the time and when I was left alone on the ranch for days on end I had to be very careful where I put my feet! 

But your advice is good for the bulk of people.


----------



## Andy M.

It's another cold day.  We have all been complaining about how cold this winter has been.  A few days ago I heard one weatherman report that we are having the 54th coldest winter.  Most of the colder ones he showed on TV were from more than 50 years ago.  I guess we're just getting soft.


----------



## pacanis

54 out of how many? 

It's up to 5F now. And it does feel warmer than when it was 1F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The woman who was caught in the avalanche has died from her injuries.  We are still on avalanche watch and it has been raining in top of all the snow all day.

I fell this morning in a parking lot, packed snow on top of ice.  Have jammed my right hand, arm and knee pretty fierce, but ibuprofen took care of it for the day until just about now.  Be back after I medicate top ouches.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The woman who was caught in the avalanche has died from her injuries.  We are still on avalanche watch and it has been raining in top of all the snow all day.
> 
> I fell this morning in a parking lot, packed snow on top of ice.  Have jammed my right hand, arm and knee pretty fierce, but ibuprofen took care of it for the day until just about now.  Be back after I medicate top ouches.


(((Gentle hugs))) I hope it's just bruises and nothing worse.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> (((Gentle hugs))) I hope it's just bruises and nothing worse.



+1!  Hope all is OK, PF!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just hurting, but it was a bloodless battle.  I was able to work all day, albeit, looking for my favorite therapist and she never came in today.  I'll catch her tomorrow to look at my arm if it's still hurting.

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## pacanis

The thing about falling down is... how long were you down before you bounced back up? 
Hang in there. Winter will be over soon, even though I know you love it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad it wasn't worse, PF! Take care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> The thing about falling down is... how long were you down before you bounced back up?
> Hang in there. Winter will be over soon, even though I know you love it.



True, if I had fallen and stayed down that would have been different.  If I'd fallen on my butt I would have bounced back up, no problem.  

I do love winter, I think I'll dig the trekking poles out.  Shrek is still upset about falling and wouldn't go outside today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Glad it wasn't worse, PF! Take care.



Thanks, GG.


----------



## Constance

I was going to complain, but since I read about your status, Picanis, I think I'll just suck it up. Spring will be here; my crocus and a few daffidils are beginning to stick their noses out, regardless of the weather.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It's not nice having to bare one's bum to winter's icy fingers.



Now you know what Chamber Pots were for. My grandfather used to put the handle on them. And my sister and I potty trained all our kids on one that he made.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 20F today......Warmer temp's on the way!


----------



## dragnlaw

Hi Princess, when you see your favourite therapist, ask her about your rotator cuffs.  

I fell like you and jambed both my arms...  but the pain came on gradual.  It wasn't until months later and then finally after more than a year of different  therapies had MRI's done on both shoulders....  everything is ripped to pieces in there.  Still have limited movement which is easily be aggravated by, you got it, ta da!!! Snow Shoveling! and vacuuming. 

btw, I always used to love winter and still do but have to admit the last couple of years I become easily annoyed with it. Would rather shovel snow than sand bagging thou!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Dragon, I'll ask specifically about my rotator cuffs.  May be hard to determine without an x-ray or MRI since at baseline I has osteoarthritis in my shoulders.


----------



## dragnlaw

I'll send a couple of dragonettes to sprinkle some healing dust over you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll look for them, love dragons.  Thank you!


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> True, if I had fallen and stayed down that would have been different.  If I'd fallen on my butt I would have bounced back up, no problem.
> 
> I do love winter, I think I'll dig the *trekking poles* out.  Shrek is still upset about falling and wouldn't go outside today.



I was going to suggest something like that---- I hope both of you use them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He went out today, no snow on the sidewalks.  Warm enough all day to just wear a hoodie over my scrubs.


----------



## dragnlaw

we finally made it!  Mom will be so proud! 
* Hey PrincessFiona, we're here!*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> we finally made it!  Mom will be so proud!
> * Hey PrincessFiona, we're here!*



You are no bigger than firelizards, what a wonderful trio!  Thanks for the healing and the visit!  Makes me smile big.


----------



## pacanis

It's 7F, but the stars were out so I'm hoping for some sun today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

36F and rain...it's getting to be umbrella season.


----------



## CarolPa

It's 21 degrees this morning, but we're looking at a major warm up with no precipitation.  It's actually going up to the 40's tomorrow, so that will help going to the cemetery tomorrow.  It will probably still be snow covered, though.


----------



## simonbaker

Very windy day. A lot of the snow is melted.  Mid 30's today, kind of a hazey day.


----------



## taxlady

Having a heat wave. It went up to -1°C (30°F) and going up to +1°C (34°F) tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got to 50°F today!  Right now it's 34.  The snow hasn't all gone away yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are now having flooding...I'll holler if there is a hurricane up on the Flathead, we've had almost everything else.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yeah! No snow today and warmer temperature. Daughter, grandson and I are planning to take a short trip to a near by town to do a little shopping. Will feel good to get away for a little while.


----------



## Dawgluver

It got up to a glorious, sunny 49.9°F, so we went for a walk.  Temp is starting to drop now.


----------



## roadfix

Waaay too warm for comfort here.   Been panting and drinking lots of fluids today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

55F now...all the snow is melting and it's raining off and on.  I do like Spring, so all is not bad...but I hope it stays cool for a while still.  Not looking forward to the heat of Summer.


----------



## simonbaker

47, beautiful night.  Brought the dog for a walk through all of the mud puddles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> 47, beautiful night.  Brought the dog for a walk through all of the mud puddles.



Must be small mud puddles since you have a chihuahua...I know Patron loves mud puddles, the little brat!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Must be small mud puddles since you have a chihuahua...I know Patron loves mud puddles, the little brat!



Speaking of Patron, we haven't had a recent update, PF.  Just sayin'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Speaking of Patron, we haven't had a recent update, PF.  Just sayin'.



Me, either...  The weather has been too bad for old boss to come to Missoula from Spokane, so we have to wait.  Last picture I got of my Goddog he was sleeping.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Must be small mud puddles since you have a chihuahua...I know Patron loves mud puddles, the little brat!


Max too.  Dh wasn't to appreciative of max jumping on his lap after our 30 mn walk.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Max too.  Dh wasn't to appreciative of max jumping on his lap after our 30 mn walk.





Beagle fastidiously avoids puddles.  She makes me walk through them.  DH didn't appreciate it when I jumped up on him either.  (Actually, he did.)


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle fastidiously avoids puddles.  She makes me walk through them.



We had a beagle once when we moved back from Fl.  After being back up here for a couple of months he put his nose to the ground & just took off, never found him again. We are sure he ended up in  a happy home, he was such a friendly dog.


----------



## taxlady

-5°C (23°F) and snowing. It did get up above freezing today.


----------



## pacanis

I didn't look at the temp this morning, but it feels warm. Like it's in the thirties already.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

39F and raining.  What you want to bet my umbrella is in the car???


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 43F right now - we're expecting 68F and partly sunny today!  Woo hoo!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> It's 43F right now - we're expecting 68F and partly sunny today!  Woo hoo!



Sun worshiper

I must be the only person who wants to hibernate in the summer.


----------



## taxlady

Still snowing. It's supposed to go up to just above freezing.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sun worshiper
> 
> I must be the only person who wants to hibernate in the summer.



Oh, yes, I love the warmth of the sun shining on my skin and I need the Vitamin D  And of course, it helps my garden grow. I have tiny daffodils blooming among my onions and garlic. I'll get pix later when it's warm enough to go outside


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need to work on my moon tan...


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, yes, I love the warmth of the sun shining on my skin and I need the Vitamin D  And of course, it helps my garden grow. I have tiny daffodils blooming among my onions and garlic. I'll get pix later when it's warm enough to go outside


Please do post that. I love daffodils, especially little ones.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Please do post that. I love daffodils, especially little ones.



I will. Watch the Random Photos thread.


----------



## CarolPa

It is 56 degrees and sunny right now.  Still a bit of snow on the shady hill behind the house.  DH wants to take the snow tires off, but we are scheduled for snow Wed into Thurs.  Depends on which way the wind blows how much we will get.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> It is 56 degrees and sunny right now.  Still a bit of snow on the shady hill behind the house.  DH wants to take the snow tires off, but we are scheduled for snow Wed into Thurs.  Depends on which way the wind blows how much we will get.


What kind of temperatures are you guys getting? Winter tires are good for more than just snow. They have measurably better stopping distances on dry pavement when the temperature is 7°C (44.6°F) or less.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> What kind of temperatures are you guys getting? Winter tires are good for more than just snow. They have measurably better stopping distances on dry pavement when the temperature is 7°C (44.6°F) or less.




I didn't say I agree with him!  LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I must be the only person who wants to hibernate in the summer.


Nope. I'm a vampire too! It's the reason our gardens are overgrown and desperately in need of grooming and an overhaul. Unfortunately, the mosquitoes around here are early birds, coming out well before dusk. Can't get anything done without dousing myself liberally with chemicals 

*****************

We've been cloudy most of the day, with the sun making feeble and unsuccessful attempts at shining. Had a couple errands to run and found it rather mild. Mom Nature is going to be having occasional hot flashes the rest of the week - 51 tomorrow, below freezing Wednesday, etc...


----------



## Dawgluver

It's been a glorious, sunny 61°F!  Beagle and I just got back from a walk.  It's starting to cloud up here along the river.


----------



## CarolPa

For some reason, I can't remember having a mosquito bite since I was a kid.  They just don't like me.  My husband is constantly getting all bit up.  I wonder why that is?  I tell him it's because of all the sweets he eats.  I rarely eat sweets.  They want that sugar.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 64F right now and are headed for a balmy, partly sunny 73F today! Just beautiful.


----------



## taxlady

3°C (37°F). We're expecting a snow storm to start tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's been sunshine and temperatures in the mid 70s to low 80s  since it finished raining the 24th of February.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

11C (52F) right now. Supposed to get scattered flurries tonight into tomorrow. 2 - 4 cm.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sunny, about a dozen degrees above normal - probably to make up for all the sub-normal temps we've been having. Mid-50s today, followed by mid-40s tomorrow, the mid-30s (at best) and Thursday. Harumph, I wish Mom Nature would get her act together.


----------



## MrsLMB

Right now it is 65 outside !  That's almost warmer than it's been inside all winter long !!  But the dream ends in a few hours ... 4" - 8" of snow and a low of 3    That is simply not nice !


----------



## pacanis

I'm supposed to get that storm, too.
It's 43F right now, then it's supposed to start raining tonight and change to snow with an accumulation up to 10" by tomorrow night and temps in the low teens by Thursday.
Then back up into the forties Friday.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> 47, beautiful night.  Brought the dog for a walk through all of the mud puddles.



For some strange reason, Teddy likes to sit down in puddles, move his butt about and then get up and drink from the puddle. 

Today our temp is 57ºF. I went downstairs to get my mail and one of the residents was sitting outside with not even a sweater on. I was able to go out and sit with her for a few minutes only because I had my shawl wrapped around me. I can get used to this weather.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> For some strange reason, Teddy likes to sit down in puddles, move his butt about and then get up and drink from the puddle



Cleaning his anal gland? A very fastidious critter, but  he ruined it by drinking the water.


----------



## taxlady

Dogs do disgusting things.


----------



## dragnlaw

Too funny!  I had a dog that used to drag her butt continuously.  Off to the Vet we would go when I couldn't stand it any more..... 

(I just couldn't learn to do it myself even thou Vet offered on several occasions to teach me!).

Her glands were always just fine!  Vet finally said "forget about it! some dogs just like to drag their butts! It's a habit that they seem to enjoy!"


----------



## simonbaker

35 today & overcast.  It started sleeting mid morning.  It turned to snow, briefly.  It melted as soon as it hit the ground. Nothing stuck.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie said:


> only because I had my shawl wrapped around me.



Goodness!  That brings memories!  

I was in my early mid teens and working in an office waaaaay back when (think early 60's) ...  I used to wear a shawl and everyone would laugh asking if I was 75.  

But they are perfect!  Keeps your shoulders warm, frees up your forearms, are very light but extremely warm without being hot!  If a good size, you can wrap around you in a very covering way!

Shawls ROCK!  



Thanks Addie!


----------



## pacanis

No snow. It might have rained a little if any. It sure is foggy though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28F and DARK...it's dry out as far as I can tell.  Looks like we are just going to be partly cloudy out today.


----------



## CharlieD

After 48 degrees yesterday, 21 seems extremely cold today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Goodness!  That brings memories!
> 
> I was in my early mid teens and working in an office waaaaay back when (think early 60's) ...  I used to wear a shawl and everyone would laugh asking if I was 75.
> 
> But they are perfect!  Keeps your shoulders warm, frees up your forearms, are very light but extremely warm without being hot!  If a good size, you can wrap around you in a very covering way!
> 
> Shawls ROCK!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Addie!



You're welcome. I love my shawl. I can do the dishes without even getting it wet. I even convinced my DIL to get one. And she loves hers.


----------



## Addie

It is 43ºF right now. I can live with that. We are supposed to get rain, but I don't see any sign of it. I have to go out at one today for my birthday dinner. It will most likely start to rain as soon as I step out the door.


----------



## taxlady

The snow is coming down pretty good out there. It's -9°C (16°F) and feels like -19°C (-2°F). It's blowing that snow around.


----------



## CarolPa

Yesterday was high 60's, sunny and beautiful.  Today started out high 40's and now it's 28 degrees.  It rained all day and now has changed to snow.  They say 2-4 but I say more.  Maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Snowing hard, about six inches on the ground.  The trees are all coated with snow because it was raining this morning before the snow started.  Waiting for one of Princess Fiona's "wind events" to kick in so this can be considered an official blizzard.  The talking heads say high winds and another six inches by midnight. 

This should be the end of winter in my area.   _Blue days , All of them gone, Nothing but blue skies, From now on... _


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> Snowing hard, about six inches on the ground. The trees are all coated with snow because it was raining this morning before the snow started. Waiting for one of Princess Fiona's "wind events" to kick in so this can be considered an official blizzard. The talking heads say high winds and another six inches by midnight.
> 
> This should be the end of winter in my area.  _Blue days , All of them gone, Nothing but blue skies, From now on... _


 
All the wind must be here. Definitely an official blizzard... just ask me. 
 
 Mr. Blue Sky, please tell us why
You had to hide away for so long
Where did we go wrong?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 57F when I got off work, now 49F.  I'm wishing this away and would gladly trade you folks who are getting the storms.


----------



## pacanis

Me, too, Fi. Me, too.
I'll even sweeten the pot.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast this morning. It tried to snow but didn't last long.  44F this afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sure the official word for our weather on Wednesday was "blah". Woke to clouds, drove to the store in drizzle, hauled my grocery cart of stuff to the car in a driving rain. I'd rather have 30 degrees and snow than 35 degrees and rain. This kind of weather chills to the bone. It's all downhill now until early Friday morning when it's expected to bottom out at 8. Brr! Tucked into our warm home and not going anywhere until I see sunshine again!


----------



## taxlady

We've gotten about 8" of snow since it started at around noon EDT.


----------



## pacanis

Cold and calm.
I sure hope it warms up tomorrow like they said and melts all this new snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

34F calm, dry.


----------



## taxlady

-14°C (7°F) and it's still snowing, but not much. I can see a bright place in the clouds that is probably the sun.


----------



## GotGarlic

From a high of 73F yesterday to 39F now and heading only to 43F today - but back into the mid-50s tomorrow! Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## CWS4322

It is bright and sunny BUT cold and with the wind, even colder. The driveway is still drifted in and the girls are still in the coop. I am about to bring them warm oatmeal and warm water. I don't think they'll want to come out today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're on our latest downhill trek in the temperature department. Headed for low single digits tonight. We also had more wind than snow early today - just enough of a dusting to hide the pavement and dirty snow. It's also been so cold AND windy that we had some of our driveway snow "melted" via sublimation. No sense in leaf-blowing the rest off since it's supposed to be full sun and upper 30s tomorrow. And so the roller coaster ride goes this winter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

54F at 6 pm MST...I needed the jacket this morning, but it rode home in my bag.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to a sunny, windy 53°F here along the river.  Just got back from a nice walk.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

A lot warmer than it was this morning. -5C (9F) right now and supposed to be 6C (36F) tomorrow. What's with this wacky weather lately??


----------



## taxlady

Wacky weather is right. It's a smidgen warmer now than it was this afternoon, but it's going to get quite cold overnight and mild tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 34°F now.  We went for a walk earlier when it was 50°, sunny, and breezy.


----------



## Cheryl J

68F now, low of mid 50's tonight, and getting into the low 80's during the day. 

I'm so looking forward to the joyful posts that so many of you will be making soon, once the snow is gone!  It must seem, at times, that it will never end!


----------



## dragnlaw

Yesterday was beautiful, it was still 32 F at 7pm.  Snow has gone down noticeably, although the geese are still eyeing one section of fencing that is drooping. 

Haven't lit a fire in a couple of days.  May have to tonight thou if the sun doesn't warm up the house enough, or if there is a breeze.  Right now it is about 7 F  expecting it to go up to 12F.  The sun is shining and everything is right with my world.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F, supposed to get to 57F.  Chilly in the apartment, right now.  Nothing a well placed space heater and a fleece blanket won't fix.


----------



## CharlieD

We supposed to get more snow tomorrow. Eh, enough already. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

-13°C (9°F), going down to -19°C (-2°F) tonight. It's not supposed to *that cold* in March.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well taxlady, you're lucky you're in the warm city.   Just a little outside the city and it is going to be -6F overnight and into the morning (-21C).  

Hey CharlieD, when my family moved to the twin cities (mid 50's) we were from Hamilton ON.  They couldn't believe when we said we were living farther north there than when we were in Canada!  too funny


----------



## simonbaker

34F with a cold wind.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Well taxlady, you're lucky you're in the warm city.   Just a little outside the city and it is going to be -6F overnight and into the morning (-21C).
> 
> Hey CharlieD, when my family moved to the twin cities (mid 50's) we were from Hamilton ON.  They couldn't believe when we said we were living farther north there than when we were in Canada!  too funny


I'm just in the 'burbs, not in the city. 

Warm, hmph, only two degrees warmer than you. And at that cold, it's just too cold.


----------



## Dawgluver

22°F here along the river.  Come on, Spring!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Almost 9 PM and its 53F out...


----------



## CarolPa

It's 25 degrees right now.  We dodged another snow storm.  This is the third storm in a row that went south of us.  It went to WV, DC and the east coast.  

Our forecast shows highs in the 40's and 50's for the next 5 days.


----------



## roadfix

Full moon, clear, warm morning.....recipe for an earthquake.  Nice!


----------



## pacanis

We had our full moon yesterday.
Today it's 11 and sunny, getting up to 30. Tomorrow up to 45.
I wonder if the warmer temps will stick this time. Every time we get semi-springlike temps it dips again a few days later.


----------



## pacanis

I'm surprised that posted. As soon as I hit Submit I got a databse error.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> I'm surprised that posted. As soon as I hit Submit I got a databse error.



 Yeah,that happened to me too in another thread this a.m. After reading the problems others were still having after the change for 'better' I was thankful that I seemed to have by-passed all that. 

Now it seems as if it's my turn.


----------



## GotGarlic

Crummy cold and drizzly day - it's 37F right now. Unfortunately, I have to go out in it today.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well I was nervous getting that error message as well, considering my 'puter crashed just before Christmas.  Good to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> Full moon, clear, warm morning.....recipe for an earthquake. Nice!


 
I didn't feel it, but I'm about 100 miles from the epicenter and was sleeping.


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> I didn't feel it, but I'm about 100 miles from the epicenter and was sleeping.


I was still in bed just about to get up when I felt the 2 sharp jolts.   They were very sharp because we were close to the epicenter.   I looked out the window and saw the beautiful full moon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hmm...there was a 1.2 over by Philipsburg yesterday, they are closer to Yellowstone than we are.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmm...there was a 1.2 over by Philipsburg yesterday, they are closer to Yellowstone than we are.



Oh My Gosh! I remember Phillipsburg back in the 70s when we were camping not too far from it. Even though it's still a small town, it's nothing now what it was then!!! But then, neither am I.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

As soon as the weather is a bit calmer, we are headed over there for a few days.  We haven't been to Philipsburg, yet.  I'd like to mine for sapphires...


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> I was still in bed just about to get up when I felt the 2 sharp jolts. They were very sharp because we were close to the epicenter. I looked out the window and saw the beautiful full moon.


 
Weird, isn't it?  The full moon still looks so peaceful when the ground is shaking.   The part that still kind of freaks me out is when you can hear them.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmm...there was a 1.2 over by Philipsburg yesterday, they are closer to Yellowstone than we are.


 
That area is definitely where we don't want any earthquakes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Way I figure it, I'm close enough I won't know what hit me if Yellowstone ever goes.  I might have time to say, "What the..."


----------



## Cheryl J

If that....!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm okay with it, every place has it's inherent dangers, you have to love when you live and I do.  So I accept the danger.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm okay with it, every place has it's inherent dangers, you have to love when you live and I do.  So I accept the danger.



I agree, people die sitting in rocking chairs watching television, you just can't worry about it.

 Based on this quote, I may live forever! 

*“Everything will be okay in the end. If it's not okay, it's not the end.”     *


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree, people die sitting in rocking chairs watching television, you just can't worry about it.


 
Oh great! Another way to add to my list. 
Not


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Oh great! Another way to add to my list.
> Not



Toss out that rockin' chair while you've still got the strength to lift it!


----------



## pacanis

I'll always have neon in _my_ veins


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As soon as the a bit calmer, we are headed over there for a few days.  We haven't been to Philipsburg, yet. to mine for sapphires...



Okay I am sitting here alone, feeling kind of stupid talking to a computer screen. It seems like Dragon doesn't recognize anything I am citing and is giving me a bunch of garbage. This is going to be harder then my brain can wrap around. And it sure is slower than just typing it myself. 

All I originally wanted to say was sapphires are my favorite stone. So if you find one Princess that would look nice in an emerald cut you can send it my way. I can get plenty of diamond chips from my son just a quick thank you in advance. : Angel:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I prefer sapphires and amethysts.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Supposed to have freezing rain tomorrow morning just for the rush hour....jeez


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 55°F today!  Beagle and I went for a nice long walk.  Now it's 49 and dark.


----------



## simonbaker

It started snowing late morning. Muckey day, it melted as it hit the ground.  Accumulation started by around 4. Wet & heavy snow. Traffic only moving 45 mph on the interstate.  They are talking mid 50's by Thursday.


----------



## CarolPa

It is 43 this morning.  We are going to have a couple warm days then another cold spell, then warm up again at the end of the month.  This morning they said that April is going to be colder than normal and may interfere with the growing season.  I don't know if they were talking about just W PA or the whole country.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm just happy I get to wear my sweater coat again...


----------



## taxlady

We're having that roller coaster of temps here too. It was below 0°F a few days ago and it's going up to warmer than freezing today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Continuing cold here too Carol. Since tomorrow is the first day of spring I guess Mom Nature decided she'd act like it - our temp is supposed to be about 10 degrees above that day's average. Otherwise, the other six in this week will all be below average. The local weather gurus think this will keep going for quite a while to come. Just watch, come Memorial Day *BLAM!*, we'll be seeing temps in the 80s or more for months on end and have to complain about that! 

Oh, now it's about 40 degrees and pretty overcast. I swear since we haven't moved back to Cleveland the weather decided to spend winter here. I don't remember a winter this cloudy in all the time we've been here. Have hardly needed my sunglasses. In OH we'd put them away around Halloween and not need them until St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## taxlady

It's 2°C (36°F), but there is a chill wind and it feels unpleasantly cold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The wind is howling around the buildings, but it is 47F.  Down to 29 tonight with threats of snow.


----------



## taxlady

Not very cold, but the snow has started.


----------



## CharlieD

Good bye 66 degrees and beautiful sun, I hope to see you soon in MN.


----------



## pacanis

Windy and rainy with gale warnings.
So the question beckons... windy and rainy and 42, or sunny and calm and 15...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

32F here, windy with a rain snow mix. But.... it's the first day of Spring tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> 32F here, windy with a rain snow mix. But.... it's the first day of Spring tomorrow.


 
That's why I'm getting my snow tomorrow 
One can only hope for a mild season to make up for this last six months.


----------



## taxlady

This is getting to be like the winters that prompted this expression, "In Canada we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of rough sledding."


----------



## Roll_Bones

Beauty eh.............


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> This is getting to be like the winters that prompted this expression, "In Canada we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of rough sledding."


 
Yeah, all you Canadians will be selling your canoes if this keeps up


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's dropped 10 degrees in an hour, currently 37F, feels like 24F with the 20 mph winds.  Burr!  Have my sweater, needed a jacket.


----------



## taxlady

It rained a bit. Then it snowed a bit.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Yeah, all you Canadians will be selling your canoes if this keeps up



What does this mean?  Is canoeing big in Canada?  I just wondered because my son's FIL makes canoes, and last year they all went on a canoeing trip to Canada.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 57F today, all of the snow melted.


----------



## GotGarlic

We had a beautiful day today - a high of 74F and lots of sun  Tomorrow we're expecting more sun but a bit cooler, and another beautiful day on Saturday. I've seen different forecasts for Sunday so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Sod's Law.*

Beautiful sunny day with a breeze. Great drying weather. Washed a load of woollens, hung on the line in the garden to dry. Pottered off to make bread and tidy the sitting room. Sat down to post when I suddenly became aware of heavy rain. Rushed out to bring in washing. 15 minutes later it's a gloriously sunny afternoon again. Grr!


----------



## CharlieD

It is about 45 F. Right now. Quite beautiful with sun shining.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

Sunny and +2°C (36°F), but with a real bite in the breeze.

I just checked the The Weather Network to see the temperature and was greeted with a page with a bright red border that says,
"*Snowfall Warning* 
 						 							A total of 15 to 20 centimetres of snow is expected on Saturday." Aargh, flail. Go away winter.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> What does this mean? Is canoeing big in Canada? I just wondered because my son's FIL makes canoes, and last year they all went on a canoeing trip to Canada.


 
It means Canadians have two ways they get around, dog sleds and canoes


----------



## taxlady

-3°C (27°F) and snowing. We have gotten the first ~12-13 cm (~5") of the predicted 15 cm.

It's supposedly Spring. Enough already.

Took this out the back door.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JGtS8V6aTY

I'm just glad it didn't do that yesterday when I took Stirling to the clinic. Walking over ice that he could see was scary enough.


----------



## Addie

That is beautiful TL. Pure driven snow. Not black with car soot or yellow. Of course ours has all melted and it is 50ºF. today. If I could bend over backwards, I would be kicking myself right out the door. What the heck am I doing in on a day like this? I should be out enjoying it. Oh now I remember why I am still in. The winds are rather high. Too high to take the scooter out. The street sand is blowing all over the place.


----------



## GotGarlic

Today's weather and a picture of our daffodils. Back to rainy and chilly tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Daffs are gorgeous.

34F out now and sunny...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Daffs are gorgeous.
> ...


They are, aren't they!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Daffs are gorgeous.





taxlady said:


> They are, aren't they!



Thank you  DH gets all the credit. He planted them several years ago when I was sick and I get such joy from watching them bloom.


----------



## pacanis

Shall we start calling you Taxdragon now, Taxy? 
It's supposed to snow here tonight and the next couple days. I'm hoping for another miss.

78?! Where do get off, GG? lol 
78... sheesh. I wouldn't know what to do if it got into the fifties.


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic, 
I used to drive cars back and forth for the Snowbirds.  My favourite times were in the spring, driving up the 95, popping along the 66 over to 81, watching the different flowers appearing with each trip.  The forsythia, crocus, daffodils.  Each week the next flowers would come out, but still repeating themselves as I drove north. Marvelous.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Shall we start calling you Taxdragon now, Taxy?
> ...


For whatever reason, when I originally signed up for YouTube, it wouldn't let me register as taxlady. TaxDragon (DragonTaxes in French) is my company name, so I used that. Then Google bought YouTube and I have two accounts with YouTube. But, TaxDragon is the one where I had already started storing lots of favourites.

Now you know why dragnlaw and I got along so well at our first meeting. We're both part dragon.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> Now you know why dragnlaw and I got along so well at our first meeting. We're both part dragon.



Gosh! Have you got a bit part on Game of Thrones?


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> GotGarlic,
> I used to drive cars back and forth for the Snowbirds.  My favourite times were in the spring, driving up the 95, popping along the 66 over to 81, watching the different flowers appearing with each trip.  The forsythia, crocus, daffodils.  Each week the next flowers would come out, but still repeating themselves as I drove north. Marvelous.



That sounds wonderful! I love spring flowers, too


----------



## dragnlaw

It was wonderful, I enjoyed every trip.  Long distance driving was my thing.

Only bad part was by the time I got to PA and NY there would be snow hanging around in the corners....   yech, and most often still slushy gunk at home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*taxy*, were the birds chirping in the beginning of the video? I thought I heard one saying "what the heck, what the heck".  It was pretty though. BTW, is Stirling feeling any better today? I hope so.

*Addie*, if you went out today you would have been blown away. If you have to go out when it's windy don't forget to put rocks in your pockets. 

*GG*, the daffs are so pretty! You're way on your way to 160,000 daffs like this Ohio family: Celebrate Spring with a Daffodil Party | Midwest Living


----------



## Cheryl J

Taxy, beautiful video!  The snow is so pristine, I love it when it's so fluffy and white.  So pretty!

GG...oh my goodness, your daffodils are some of the prettiest I've ever seen.  

It's been around 80 here the past few days, but according to the weather reports it will be dropping down to the mid to high 60's towards the end of the week.    I'll take it though, come summer I'll be wishing for this low again.


----------



## Cheryl J

My daughter took these pics of my backyard flowers today while we were grilling dinner. Welcome, spring!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl, the roses are beautiful!!!  

I need to get Mom to take pics of her peonies and hibiscus.  I also need a pic of the Lilac grove.

I'm trying to decide what I am putting in my outside pots this year that will bake and die in the hot sun.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> taxy, were the birds chirping in the beginning of the video? I thought I heard one saying "what the heck, what the heck".  It was pretty though. BTW, is Stirling feeling any better today? I hope so.
> 
> Addie, if you went out today you would have been blown away. If you have to go out when it's windy don't forget to put rocks in your pockets.
> 
> GG, the daffs are so pretty! You're way on your way to 160,000 daffs like this Ohio family: Celebrate Spring with a Daffodil Party | Midwest Living



Oh my goodness, 160,000 blooms! That must be gorgeous!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> My daughter took these pics of my backyard flowers today while we were grilling dinner. Welcome, spring!



Beautiful! I love spring when everything is waking up


----------



## pacanis

18F with a light dusting of snow. Not much wind anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31F, supposed to snow.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks everyone. Yeah, the snow looks clean again with a little new snow on top, but it doesn't really get that dirty out back, away from the street.

*GG*, Stirling was feeling a bit better yesterday 'cause he has learned what movements hurt. I don't know how he's doing today. He's getting any sleep he can any time he can get it.

*Cheryl*, gorgeous flowers. What are the little purple ones?

*PF*, could you put a white umbrella/parasol over the plants? That way they would get most of the sunlight. I don't think they would heat up as much without direct sun rays hitting them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> *PF*, could you put a white umbrella/parasol over the plants? That way they would get most of the sunlight. I don't think they would heat up as much without direct sun rays hitting them.



If I had a private patio, I would try something like that but since I don't, I think I will just wish. I'm actually surprised the pots I bought are still out there.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If I had a private patio, I would try something like that but since I don't, I think I will just wish. I'm actually surprised the pots I bought are still out there.


Oh, right. I forgot that people steal stuff off your patio.


----------



## Sophia5

Right now it is sunny and cool about 45 degrees or so.  Suppose to get more snow tomorrow though


----------



## simonbaker

46F in SE South Dakota. Not much snow to be found.


----------



## Mad Cook

Tonight is supposed to be the coldest night of the winter with a hard frost! (2013/14 has been a pretty mild winter)


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Thanks everyone. Yeah, the snow looks clean again with a little new snow on top, but it doesn't really get that dirty out back, away from the street.
> 
> *GG*, Stirling was feeling a bit better yesterday 'cause he has learned what movements hurt. I don't know how he's doing today. He's getting any sleep he can any time he can get it.
> 
> *Cheryl*, gorgeous flowers. What are the little purple ones?......


 
Taxy, those are vinca.  Thank you for asking.  They do really well here.  I hope Stirling is doing better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally, I can see more ground than snow out our windows!  But another week of weird weather ahead. Snow likely Wednesday. Could be a dusting, could be two feet. Depends on which way the wind blows. Meanwhile, most are predicting around 60 for Saturday, but as taxy's weather video stated, that would be considered a "Plus One!" day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27F...no wind, but that could change.  Rain planned for most of the week.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to 26F with a light dusting of snow. It got up to the mid 30's.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's a rather blustery, cold day for January. The fact that it's occurring in March makes it a real pain in the neck.  The temperature and the wind gust speeds are almost the same! 26 degrees/25 MPH gusts.  We didn't think to bring our empty 30-gallon trash can into the garage last night. Had to nab the bottom from where the grass meets the driveway. Found the lid in the garden...this time that cluster of brambles was there for a good reason. Both parts are now hiding in the garage.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, sounds like it's windy just about everywhere....nasty day here today.  Cold (for here), in the mid 60's and the wind is blowing to beat all.  55 MPH gusts, sand and dirt blowing everywhere.  Pinecones keep falling off the trees and bouncing off the roof...kind of noisy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got to 45°F, some sun, and now it's cloudy, 43, and the wind's ablowin' here along the river.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just under the freezing mark now, but supposed to stay above freezing for the next week. Let the flooding begin. 
For some reason I have thoughts of Hammy Hamster in my head.


----------



## taxlady

It's not too, too cold here, but I'm trying not to think about the weather until Spring arrives.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you  DH gets all the credit. He planted them several years ago when I was sick and I get such joy from watching them bloom.



My favorite flower. One year my husband was coming home from a fishing trip. As he left Maverick Subway station, there was a vendor selling them outside the station. He bought two bunches for me. When he got home he gave each of the kids money to go down and buy him out. I had quite a large bouquet. They were beautiful. I still see them in my mind. One of the benefits of living in Western Washington is at this time of year you see them every where. You are so fortunate.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 40F. Very windy here too. It's drying everything out with that wind though.


----------



## bethzaring

It is snowing on the mountains but not down here in the valley.


----------



## taxlady

It snowed lightly for a little while and then gave up.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was mid 50's.  We went for a walk, but had to cut it short when it started raining.  Beagle hates to get wet.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Rain, rain and more rain. Going up to 10C (50F) tomorrow. It's about time.


----------



## simonbaker

wet, heavy, slushy snow. 30F in SE South Dakota. 65F predicted for Sunday so it won't last long. It will be good moisture for the fields for the farmers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It snowed and snowed all morning, then it started raining and it was coming down in buckets when I left work.  Now it's dry out.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

bethzaring said:


> It is snowing on the mountains but not down here in the valley.


 
Wow Beth. I'm guessing that is the view from your new house......gorgeous.


----------



## taxlady

I woke up to what looked like a blizzard. The big fat snow flakes were coming down fast and furious. There was about 2-3 inches of new white stuff. Then it started to rain. Then it stopped raining. It's supposed to rain on and off all day. It's 2°C (36°F) and going up to 5°C (41°F). It should go up to freezing or above every day for the next little while.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 67F and mostly sunny right now, heading up to the low 70s! But rain is coming this evening and is expected to continue all weekend.


----------



## pacanis

It's raining here off and on. 50F and windy.


----------



## Andy M.

It's about 50ºF here as well.  It's breezy.  We're expecting rain starting tonight into Monday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Showers started early this afternoon and it's been sprinkling on and off ever since, but there is supposed to be a break in the rain line later.  The real frog strangler rain is due to move in later tomorrow night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are supposed to have "periods of snow" tonight, I'm not sure what that will look like.  

Currently 50F, no wind.


----------



## Addie

52ºF and raining. Wouldn't you know it. The temps get up to where I can finally go out, and it is raining. I can't take the scooter out in the rain.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 36F. No snow. It's supposed to warm up this weekend.


----------



## pacanis

Yesterday it rained all day. It was raining when I went to bed. 
Today we have 5" of heavy snow on the ground. WTH?


----------



## CarolPa

We had rain most of yesterday.  This morning it is 33 degrees and we got a dusting of snow.....less than an inch.


----------



## taxlady

Don't ask, just don't ask.

It's snowing. Like Pac, several inches of accumulation this morning. It's still coming down in big fat flakes. I guess it's kinda pretty.


----------



## dragnlaw

I'm not getting the fat flakes part, Taxlady.  I'm getting howling winds up to 40 mph.  This morning it was more rain than snow coating all my windows.  Woke up a couple of times during the night wondering if I still had a roof.  Afraid to go and check the barns! although they have withstood stronger winds, it is still unsettling.   

So even thou it is a balmy 32 F - it is freaking nasty out there!


----------



## pacanis

It's supposed to get up to 40F today, but I don't think that will do much in the way of melting this mess.
Do they even teach In like a lion, out like a lamb anymore?


----------



## taxlady

The snow flakes are smaller now, but occasionally horizontal. We would have blowing snow if it weren't so wet and heavy. At least they are no longer predicting freezing rain for tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gloomy, with bone-chilling dampness, ever since it stopped raining earlier today. Last night I swear I saw a cat or two fall past my window! And now our yard is just chock-full of poodles puddles.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Gloomy, with bone-chilling dampness, ever since it stopped raining earlier today. Last night I swear I saw a cat or two fall past my window! And now our yard is just chock-full of poodles puddles.


Oh dear, I do feel sorry for you all. It's been a lovely sunny warm spring day here. Sitting out on the café terrace at the stables with no coat and only one thin-ish sweater with a tee shirt under it. Not bad for the end of March.

For once, the old adage "In like a lion out like a lamb" has been really correct for this March. Awaiting the April showers now.

Hope things improve for you all soon.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Beautiful day today. Sunny, very little wind with a temp of 3C (37F). They are calling for sunny again tomorrow with a high of 9C (48F). It's about time.


----------



## Dawgluver

March is going out like a lamb.  It's 66°F and sunny here along the river.  Beautiful!


----------



## Andy M.

Today is cold and rainy.  The rain has melted a lot of the snow.

A TV weather special last night forecast a cold April followed by a dry summer.


----------



## taxlady

Here, March may not be roaring, but it's certainly growling.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day!  High of 65F.  I hear tell of a snowstorm coming soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Beautiful day!  High of 65F.  I hear tell of a snowstorm coming soon.



Eastern North Dakota is expecting a big storm tomorrow.  Actually today too.  Just what they need.  You may end up with some of that, SB.


----------



## Addie

I am just waiting for this lousy rain to stop and the temps to go up to the high 50's. Well, at least all our snow is gone.


----------



## taxlady

It's sunny and +2°C (36°F). Snow is melting and not make icicles. For the next little while we will have temps just above freezing in the daytime and below freezing at night. Perfect for maple syrup.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

March came in like a lion. It appears to be going out like a lion cub. _grrrrr...._


----------



## taxlady

Wow CG, you can see grass! The snow in my little yard is still 2-3 feet deep, deeper some places.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We were still snow-covered until the weekend. Then the rains started. Next photo might show the beginnings of an ark...


----------



## Cheryl J

What a nice patio/deck you have there, CG - it will be so nice when everything greens up, especially with those trees in the background.  

As for here, it's sunny and 70F, but a little 'breezy'.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a sunny, very windy 70°F here too!  70° is my favorite temp.


----------



## GotGarlic

Nice!


----------



## Dawgluver

What a dirty April Fools trick.  We went from a lovely 70° yesterday to a windy 29° F today.


----------



## taxlady

It's +2°C (36°F) and there are still huge piles of snow. The sun is shining and somehow, it feels like Spring, well Spring in Quebec.


----------



## Andy M.

Sunny and 52ºF/11ºC.


----------



## pacanis

Sunny and 70! Yeahya!


----------



## Cheryl J

58F here right now.  I'm freezing.


----------



## pacanis

Cheryl J said:


> 58F here right now. I'm freezing.


 
The tables are turned!


----------



## Cheryl J

I know, what's up with that?!?  Down to 50F now, had to turn the heater on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> I know, what's up with that?!?  Down to 50F now, had to turn the heater on.



And here I was turning them all off...


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I know, what's up with that?!?  Down to 50F now, had to turn the heater on.


 That's pretty funny. It's 2°C (36°F) here and I had to turn the heat down. I was going to say that at 58°F (14°C), I would be outside in a T-shirt. Well, I just went outside for 2 minutes for smoke, in a T-shirt.


----------



## Cheryl J

You all are a tough and hardy group.  I'm a cold weather wimp.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31F, feels like 28F, I better wear my sweater today!  It looks like it may rain later today.


----------



## Addie

Why in the world do I insist on living near the seacoast? The temps will stay in the upper 40's along the coastline, but go inland and the temps will be in the high 50's.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, could it be so that you can tell us how lucky you are to live at the coast in July and August, enjoying that cooling breeze off the ocean, while we're all in the 90s and dying out here inland? 


Meanwhile, inland...  Yesterday's forecast promised sunny and "near 60" today. So far all we've had is cloudy and "we lied".  We've managed to work our way into the middle-upper 40s though. Woop. Eee.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, could it be so that you can tell us how lucky you are to live at the coast in July and August, enjoying that cooling breeze off the ocean, while we're all in the 90s and dying out here inland?
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, inland...  Yesterday's forecast promised sunny and "near 60" today. So far all we've had is cloudy and "we lied".  We've managed to work our way into the middle-upper 40s though. Woop. Eee.



Your turn will come when a Nor'easter comes ashore and I swear I can see my double pane windows bending inward.


----------



## simonbaker

It started snowing about 4 00  today. We are supposed to get 10". It's still snowing at 9 pm


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> It started snowing about 4 00  today. We are supposed to get 10". It's still snowing at 9 pm



Gah!  Please don't send it our way SB!

We got up to mid 40's, but with the rain it felt colder.  Beagle didn't get her full walk today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Your turn will come when a Nor'easter comes ashore and I swear I can see my double pane windows bending inward.


Don't worry, we get plenty of snow and wind out here with the coastal nor'easters. At least we've never had winds of 100 MPH here like we got back in OH during the Blizzard of '78. We do get quite a few bouts of freezing rain out our way every winter, enough to coat the north and east windows for a day or so. And a luge run instead of a driveway!


----------



## CarolPa

57 degrees and raining.  April showers bring May flowers.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's icky.  Cloudy, REALLY windy and 38°F, though it feels much colder.  (Weather report says it feels like 28° with wind chill.)  Blech.


----------



## cara

I feel so sorry for you guys, I know how you feel.. we had it last spring, cold, grey, snowy or rainy.. in the first three months of 2013 there were just 3 days where the sun showed up for a few hours..

Fortunately that was last year; this one is much better. It felt a bit like summer the last three days with a high of 24°C/75°F. Today the needed rain arrived and it's a bit colder, but okay, it's the beginning of April and we need rain..


----------



## taxlady

It's 4°C (39°F) and overcast. But, it's bright enough to need sunglasses. Feels like the beginning of Spring to me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Overcast and in the 40s again here. More importantly, it's still raining in Cleveland. And the Indians have their home opener today.  Sure hope those clouds move along quickly - they figure the game should start within an hour of the scheduled 3:05 start time. Play ball!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's too hot to keep sitting on the porch with a glass of wine. I'm going to get in the shade in the back yard and plant some veggie seeds.


----------



## taxlady

Still 4°C, but it has started raining. We're expecting 13-21 mm (~1/2 - 7/8 inch) between now and Saturday night. That should help melt some of all that snow.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> That should help melt some of all that snow.



yech!  just enough to flood my driveway, paddocks and not to mention what the dogs will drag in and decorate the house with!


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, those are some nice looking little seedlings.  Glad your weather is finally nice enough to sit outside and enjoy the warmth.  

Cool here, down below 60 now.  Supposed to get up in the high 80's, low 90's next week, and before long will be in the triple digits.  Going to soak up the cool weather while I can.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> yech!  just enough to flood my driveway, paddocks and not to mention what the dogs will drag in and decorate the house with!



Aren't you the lucky one. Your very own interior decorators. And all for free!


----------



## simonbaker

35F now.  50F predicted tomorrow. Beautiful day today, most of the snow is gone.


----------



## taxlady

It's 1°C (34°F) and it snowed! Okay, just for a while and probably not more than 2 mm.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day!  Mid 50's.


----------



## CharlieD

Beautiful 60 and sunny during the day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Got up to 65°F!  Can it be, Spring has finally arrived?


----------



## simonbaker

High of 70F in SE South Dakota today!  Beautiful day riding bikes & raking the lawn. It's lightening out now, not sure what will become of that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have an indoor/outdoor thermometer that records the lowest and highest temps. Daily if you remember to reset it each night.  The last two days our high has reached 66.6 degrees. 

Looks like the expected low each night for the next week or so will all be above freezing. Guess it's time to take the flannel sheets off the bed.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CarolPa said:


> 57 degrees and raining.  April showers bring May flowers.



And red itchy eyes, runny noses and sneezes.....  yes, I'm suffering from allergies.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> It's too hot to keep sitting on the porch with a glass of wine. I'm going to get in the shade in the back yard and plant some veggie seeds.



I remember that day - I sat out on my porch and did some reading.  Not good reading weather outside today, though.  Even if it wasn't raining, my allergies would keep me inside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sunny and 46F.  I'm thinking about a road trip, across town to 5 Guys.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Five Guys? Pick me up, please! I love their fries. 

And look everyone!!! *"YUM"* is back!


----------



## taxlady

It's 13°C (55°F)! We have a rainfall warning. We're expecting an inch of rain tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Five Guys? Pick me up, please! I love their fries.
> 
> And look everyone!!! *"YUM"* is back!



I had the fries double fried, they were so crunchy...YUM!

64F and sunny.


----------



## simonbaker

59F, Nice sunny day. Overcast this afternoon.


----------



## pacanis

Well, it was raining (what's new?), then it started to snow, now it's back to rain.
I hope it clears up by tonight. I wanted to see Mars.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33F...the crows are making a ruckus.  Sun is still not up.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Well, it was raining (what's new?), then it started to snow, now it's back to rain.
> I hope it clears up by tonight. I wanted to see Mars.


Is Mars doing something interesting?

Raining off and on here. The rain is working on the snow. It still has quite a ways to go.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Is Mars doing something interesting?
> 
> Raining off and on here. The rain is working on the snow. It still has quite a ways to go.


 
Yes. I don't remember exactly what it's called, but it does it once every two years. Something about the sun, earth and mars being in line and mars rising with our sunset, passing directly overhead, and setting with Wednesday's sunrise.

And then it's either this weekend or next we are supposed to get a lunar eclipse and the moon will be reddish.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Well, it was raining (what's new?), then it started to snow, now it's back to rain.
> I hope it clears up by tonight. I wanted to see Mars.



Call Ralph Kramden. He will send you to the moon!


----------



## Addie

Of course it is raining hard. Only because I have to go out.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Yes. I don't remember exactly what it's called, but it does it once every two years. Something about the sun, earth and mars being in line and mars rising with our sunset, passing directly overhead, and setting with Wednesday's sunrise.
> 
> And then it's either this weekend or next we are supposed to get a lunar eclipse and the moon will be reddish.



Mars at Opposition.

Astronomy Calendar of Celestial Events 2014 - Sea and Sky


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Mars at Opposition.
> 
> Astronomy Calendar of Celestial Events 2014 - Sea and Sky


 
Ahh, yes. That's it. That's why I did not remember it, because it doesn't make sense to me. We are on the same side of the sun and all three are aligned with one another. I don't get the "opposition". The sun is on one side and mars the other? Whatever.
But that's OK. That's why I didn't bother googling it


----------



## simonbaker

High of 57F today.  The wind was out of the north, 20 mph, which made it feel cooler. The grass is finally starting to turn green! : )


----------



## Addie

Our nights have finally stopped dipping below the freezing mark. Now if we could get a really nice sunny warm day or two in a row.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Well, it was raining (what's new?), then it started to snow, now it's back to rain.
> I hope it clears up by tonight. I wanted to see Mars.


Just in case it was still cloudy pac:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








It was nice today. Like sunglasses on, sunroof vented open nice.  I could get used to this.


----------



## pacanis

It was pretty clear last night and this morning. 
But now I want a candy bar.

Mars wasn't directly overhead, but close. It moved uneventfully across the sky, rising in the east and setting in the west... actually, it's still setting.


----------



## CarolPa

I had to think about that candy bar comment, Pac.  LOL

Right now it's 44 and sunny.  They predicted a few nice days ahead.  Not that I would know.  I stay inside most of the time.


----------



## CharlieD

Beautiful 70 or 72. I only wish it would stay. But they say 40's by the DND of the week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Warm enough for a no jacket day.


----------



## Cheryl J

80F right now at almost 9:30PM.  Warm, but comfortable.  For now.


----------



## taxlady

Currently -2°C (28°F) and was all the way up to 4°C (39°F). Tomorrow they are predicting a high of 16°C (61°F)! That will be such a nice change and might melt a good portion of the snow that's left and leaving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33F, still a hard frost.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

NACITS! And around 60 degrees. I should be getiing windows washed/screens mounted BUT...need a little fun time after my last go-round with the Hell Connector. *sigh*


----------



## Addie

Sunny and our temps are in the upper 50's. I went out today for the first time since last fall with just a sweater on. Boy was that a mistake. I wanted to bring my daughter her birthday present. There is a nice strong breeze coming in off the ocean which is just a block away. My daughter lives only a few minutes from me when I am on my scooter. I should have put my coat on. I dang near froze my backside off with the wind blowing right at me. Won't make that mistake again. Lesson learned.


----------



## pacanis

Sixty here now. It was 68F earlier.
Darn windy though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If it's over 50F the car windows are all the way down and my hiar is flying all over the place.  Beautiful day today.


----------



## pacanis

Foggy, but the stars are out. Once it dries up it will be a nice day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28F cloudy, but dry!


----------



## pacanis

Well, it was sunny for twenty minutes anyway. It lifted the fog momentarily. Now it's foggy again. I feel like I should be boarding up the windows against old pirates.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love the fog, doesn;t get foggy enough around here.


----------



## taxlady

Sunny and 7°C and going up to 12°C. It rained overnight and cleared away some snow. I can see the daffodil leaves peaking out above the surface of the soil.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 66F and sunny right now. We're heading to near 80 this afternoon.


----------



## simonbaker

57F Now, it was a beautiful day today! ...Crazy....woke up at 4 am & thought it was after 7 am. It was so light outside & the moon was pink which cast a bright hue over everything.  Dh thinks I was dreaming, but it really was!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love the fog, doesn;t get foggy enough around here.



In the spring and fall we get the fog. I used to work on the 25th floor of a company, and when the fog came in, the top of the building was covered in fog. I couldn't wait to get outside and enjoy the coolness of the air as it falls to the ground. It is the fog on the ground and I am in a car that scares me. Like you, I love the fog.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday it was in the 60's. The Pirate took me to the store and then for a drive along the waterfront. Windows down and the sun roof wide open. Perfect day. 

Today, back to the 40's.


----------



## simonbaker

A cold 34F & overcast. Very strong winds all  day. Brrrrrr in SE South Dakota!


----------



## taxlady

We had a thunder storm. It's 3°C (37°F) and tomorrow we are expecting 24°C (75°F) and a lot of rain including thundershowers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Milky sun and about 70 degrees today. Hence the trip to the now-open ice cream stand after 5:00PM Mass. Right now the wind is howling. If it's not this windy tomorrow I hope to scrub the front porch because we're supposed to have highs in the mid-70s. Tuesday? Snow overnight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F, kinda scared to look outside...hold on...clear and dry.  Jacket weather.


----------



## CarolPa

72 and cloudy.  Probably going to rain.  Nice to be able to have the doors and windows open.


----------



## pacanis

Warm and windy. And it _is_ going to rain here. Right through to tomorrow, when it turns to snow.
I just saw a turkey about back walking around under the hawk nest.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I lost my house keys.   I knew they are around here somewhere since I am inside and not wandering the streets retracing my steps. Been trading different weight coats so much lately, I get confused what I last wore.  They were in a coat pocket I don't remember wearing. Must have.


----------



## taxlady

Whiska, what a PITA. I hope you find them soon.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Yep. A conundrum.  Searched everywhere.  "my littlest helper" didn't know what we were looking for, but she was involved.  I even accused her of being "too involved".  Now where would she carry them to?    My windbreaker pocket.   We have had some nice days, I simply don't remember it being light windbreaker weather.  Must. Pay. Attention.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whiskadoodle said:


> I lost my house keys.   I knew they are around here somewhere since I am inside and not wandering the streets retracing my steps. Been trading different weight coats so much lately, I get confused what I last wore.  They were in a coat pocket I don't remember wearing. Must have.


Glad you finally found them, or you would have had to suffer home confinement. I have a 4-hook rack in the hall just as you come in from the garage - the door we use most often. If it's important, it gets hung up before I go any further. Keys for anything go on one hook, purse on a second, etc etc. Started doing that a few years back before my mind went completely blotto! Gotta develop habit patterns while I can still learn.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Decided today was not the day to use the hose and sprayer on the house when I saw Toto fly by around noon.  It's been really gusty winds all day, but a pleasant 60 at 2:00 AM right now. We'll probably be able to have the last fire of the year in our fireplace on Wednesday since our high won't be more than mid-40s.


----------



## CarolPa

43 degrees, rainy and very windy.  Where did our sunny 80 degree weather go that we had?  It's called Pennsylvania.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Glad you finally found them, or you would have had to suffer home confinement. I have a 4-hook rack in the hall just as you come in from the garage - the door we use most often. If it's important, it gets hung up before I go any further. Keys for anything go on one hook, purse on a second, etc etc. Started doing that a few years back before my mind went completely blotto! Gotta develop habit patterns while I can still learn.



I have a hook for my keys, too!  Imagine how I feel when they are not there!  Then it becomes a game of where I could have put them down.

I'm a lefty, my keys always get transferred to my left hand, even though I can't unlock the apartment door with them in my left, wrong angle.  But keys always go in a left pocket.  Conundrum...I've started to put them in the right pocket for no good reason, so I'm in a perpetual mode of looking for my keys when I am out of the house.  I just don't have to look very far.

Anyhoo...it's 37F and supposed to rain all day.


----------



## pacanis

It started snowing about an hour ago. And it's sticking.


----------



## CarolPa

Now we're having snow.  They say it might get slippery.  The temp is 36, so if it drops just a bit there's a good possibility.  I wanted to go to WalMart but there's nothing I need that can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

In this part of Mass. the sun is trying real hard to show its face. The wind is still howling and the temp is in the mid 60's. 

Aha! the sun is out in all it's fullness. I am going out! If I get blown away, oh well. Life happens. Doesn't look like you will get to use that  hose today CG. Not unless you want to take a shower outside. The branches on the willow tree across the street are blowing sideways. My wind indicator.


----------



## taxlady

It's raining. Earlier, they had predicted 30 cm (~12") of snow for today. Now they are predicting 2-4 cm for this evening/overnight. Yesterday it was 23°C (low 70s F).


----------



## Andy M.

North and west of Boston we have no sun.  Waiting for a rainstorm to hit this afternoon and last through tonight.


----------



## Mad Cook

Lovely warm sunny spring day today. Now at just after 10pm I am shivering and contemplating a hot water bottle in bed tonight!


----------



## taxlady

It's snowing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Doesn't look like you will get to use that  hose today CG. Not unless you want to take a shower outside...


Actually Addie, my Sunday plan was to wash the front porch part of the house on Monday when it was 74 and sunny...but Monday's winds made me think differently. Never planned on doing that today since the local weather for south-central MA had been calling for rain today over the weekend. And rain we've had, since the wee hours of this morning and still going on now. Between last night's winds and the pressure dropping I have a headache the size of Texas.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually Addie, my Sunday plan was to wash the front porch part of the house on Monday when it was 74 and sunny...but Monday's winds made me think differently. Never planned on doing that today since the local weather for south-central MA had been calling for rain today over the weekend. And rain we've had, since the wee hours of this morning and still going on now. Between last night's winds and the pressure dropping I have a headache the size of Texas.



Our sunshine didn't last to long. But all we got and still getting off and on is a misty rain. But the wind still has the willow branches going sideways. I didn't go out after all. I know what you mean with the pressure dropping. I get very sleepy and lacking in any energy at all. Just to pick up my coffee cup for a sip or type a few words saps me of any energy.


----------



## simonbaker

Cooking Goddess said:


> Decided today was not the day to use the hose and sprayer on the house when I saw Toto fly by around noon.  It's been really gusty winds all day, but a pleasant 60 at 2:00 AM right now. We'll probably be able to have the last fire of the year in our fireplace on Wednesday since our high won't be more than mid-40s.


  I think Toto must have flown by here too  High winds & cool temps


----------



## taxlady

I didn't really notice the wind in the micro-climate outside my back door, but the snow on the other side of the hedge was falling horizontally.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposed to snow tonight.  It's getting quite chilly.


----------



## Addie

For three days I have had the heat off and a window wide open. I finally had to close the window a bit and just may have to put the heat back on to take out the chill in this apartment. The wind is still blowing and oddly enough right in my window. My place is really beginning to feel chilly. I need to put on my snug fuzzy robe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh joy, we're getting freezing rain. Whoopee.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh joy, we're getting freezing rain. Whoopee.



Well have snow coming down. So much for spring weather.


----------



## pacanis

Clear and calm. And 20F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28F, no snow.  Looks like it should get up to 51F with rain today.


----------



## taxlady

-7°F (19°F) and sunny. I had to turn the heater back on last night. The snow isn't melting. At least it didn't accumulate on the street and sidewalks. It's supposed to go up to +1°C (34°F).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dear Mother Nature: I woke up today to a coating of snow on everything. I can still see some on the sun room roof and on the ground in the shadows. Was this a joke? I'm *not* laughing...


----------



## LPBeier

Rainy and cold.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dear Mother Nature: I woke up today to a coating of snow on everything. I can still see some on the sun room roof and on the ground in the shadows. Was this a joke? I'm *not* laughing...



Private memo to Mother Nature:  It's not nice to fool Cooking Goddess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

...tinlizzie says as she sits in the sun with her shorts and sleeveless shirt sipping iced tea. Or, perhaps, something even stronger...


----------



## tinlizzie

You mean like that special tea from Lon Gisland?  (translation available)


----------



## taxlady

It's up to freezing. When I went shopping earlier, I saw a car with an icicle hanging off it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Still, very windy. Temps in the upper 50's.


----------



## simonbaker

It started snowing at 4:00 this afternoon. Huge flakes. Made a mess of things for awhile but it didn't amount to anything. Melted as soon as it hit the ground.  North & East of us got much more snow we schools & all activities closed.  Strange to briefly see all of that snow on green grass in SE South Dakota. It's 30F now at 11 pm. Highs in the 50's predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

70F now at 9:30PM and a high of 91F tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40F out, supposed to get up to 60F and rain all day...my umbrella is in the car.


----------



## JoAnn L.

In the 30s yet but the wind has died down. Yea, they can finally trim the tree in the front yard.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a gorgeous 65°F here along the river, and very dark.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31F and it's dark here too!

Welcome home Dawg!


----------



## taxlady

Welcome home Dawg.

It's already 10°C (48°F) and going up to 19°C (66°F). It's going to rain, but I don't mind. It's Spring! (and I don't live where everything will turn to mud)


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys!  Temps here are similar to nightime temps where we just were.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear you're home Dawg.  Not that I don't want to see you here, but I'm sorry you couldn't stay down in Mehico and enjoy the sun, sand, and fun. I'm glad you got back safe and sound though. Welcome home!



It's sunny and clear and 70 and beautiful. Wish it could be just like this until Thanksgiving, with rain only at night. Unfortunately, I don't live in Camelot.


----------



## JGDean

Clear, slight breeze, 72F. I wish it would stay like this all year...


----------



## simonbaker

Sunny, blue skies, nice cool breeze. 70F


----------



## taxlady

It's Spring!


----------



## Cheryl J

Hurray, Taxy! It's about time!

Yucky here today. Cold (well, 68F ) and windy. I keep hearing pine cones bouncing off the roof. Wind is at about 30mph now, and supposed to increase to around 50mph gusts later today. No bueno.


----------



## Addie

It is in the mid 70's and sunny. No complaints here. I am on my way out the door to get some fresh air. This weather is supposed to last a couple of days.


----------



## taxlady

10°C (50°F) with off and on drizzles. But it's Spring.


----------



## Addie

The temp has dropped down to 69ºF. It is so beautiful, I made my first trip of the season on my scooter to the store.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's partly cloudy and 79F right now. Nice and comfortable.


----------



## Cheryl J

Crazy CA weather. I'm freezing.  55F now and a low of 45F tonight.  Wind gusts up to 30mph.


----------



## taxlady

4°C (39°F) and raining. Shreddy seemed to think that was fine.


----------



## Dawgluver

An absolutely beautiful 74°F earlier, now down to 51.  Supposed to rain tomorrow.  I feel a Costco trip coming on.


----------



## CarolPa

It's sunny and looks beautiful outside, but it's only 43 degrees.  I don't think it's going to get really warm today, but I'll take sunny for now.  Rain showers predicted the rest of the week.


----------



## cave76

Anyone in the Midwest? Tornadoes expected today. 

Severe Weather Forecast: Outbreak of Severe Storms and Tornadoes Expected Through Tuesday - weather.com Tornado Outbreak Possible TODAY


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a beautiful, sunny 61F right now, expected to reach 65. Perfect for the neighborhood Porch Crawl we're going to this afternoon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hot enough for me to complain.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Hot enough for me to complain.



Does this cool you down? When it becomes too hot this summer all I will have to think about is the horrible winter we had this year. And I will say Thank You for all the nice warm days without any wind or icy snow. In all my years I don't remember a winter like this past one.


----------



## simonbaker

Very windy, overcast, raining off & on & COLD!


----------



## Silversage

89F and sunny.  It's supposed to stay like this all week.


----------



## Mad Cook

A lovely warm spring day. Lots of butterflies out in the garden and a rather confused sparrow was making advances to a wren! A very fat wood pigeon was partaking of my bird feed and when I went outside it had a bit of a struggle to get off the ground to fly away

I took advantage of the day and cut the hedges and did a bit of tidying up outside. Had to go and change my sweater for a tee shirt. 

It's been a very odd winter. I can count the number of frosts on one hand and the only snow I saw was away on the tops of the hills (we're in the foot hills of the Pennines up here) and it only stayed there for a few hours. I've been made away with drowsy flies coming into the house all winter, I accidentally killed a bumble bee in January and daffodils were in flower in the garden in early February. In the normal run of things we don't get the extreme winters like you do but they are usually colder than the last one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been chilly and rainy, each rain we get is being snow up in the mountains.  Very nice and the river is high.  I wish our extra water went through California, but it doesn't.


----------



## CharlieD

Thunderstorm, hail, lightning, rain and cold on the top of it. darn.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thunderstorms, 56°F here along the river.  Love me a good thunderstorm.


----------



## Cheryl J

I love thunderstorms, too! 

Beautiful day today.  Warm and sunny, and no wind.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Loved all the rain, lighting and thunder tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Off an on rain here and chilly. Shreddy still wanted to go for an evening explore of the garden. It wasn't raining when he went out, but it was wet.


----------



## cave76

So---- no one experiencing the tornado weather here yet?


----------



## mbasiszta

*Weather*

My weather in Panamá is 85 degrees, medium breeze from the North. This is finally the start of rainy season which will turn this country into a lush, green tropical paradise.


----------



## CarolPa

We are due to get the aftermath of the tornados today.  Storms, high winds, etc.  I'm staying in and hoping the storm stays out!


----------



## pacanis

Very high winds. At least it didn't start to really rain until this morning.


----------



## CarolPa

We have a lot of trees in our back yard so I don't like to see the wind coming.  We've had 2 trees come down since we've lived here.  One went between our house and the neighbor's and the other one landed in the yard and just barely hit the deck.  We've been lucky so far.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have friends in Arkansas, waiting to hear from them.  Their phones are not ringing through.


----------



## cave76

I used to live in the tornado belt but thankfully was never actually in one.

Here is why there are so many tornadoes in the U.S.

" A one-of-a-kind combination of weather factors make the United States the twister capital of the world, with the ominous funnels 10 times more common in the states than anywhere else on the planet, scientists say.

*The four main ingredients all are geographical, all unique to America's borders: a massive mountain wall to the west, a warm ocean to the southeast, a cold-air “shield” to the north – and above these particular latitudes, a narrow river of wind, the jet stream, that surges eastward at hundreds of miles per hour.*

“I call the area from the Rockies to the Appalachians and from the Gulf Coast to the Canadian border the ‘tornado super bowl’ of the world,” said Ernest Agee, a professor at Purdue University, affiliated with the school’s Earth, Atmospheric and Planetary Sciences Department.

“Other places have tornadoes, that’s for sure, but not as many,” Agee said."

Four Things That Turn America into the 'Tornado Super Bowl' - NBC News


----------



## billywhite

I'm in Hamburg right now and its beautiful which is not usual around here


----------



## pacanis

I haven't been to Hamburg in a while. And it's only an hour away, too.
Hard to believe the weather in Hamburg, NY is much different than what I am getting.
The next door neighbor picked a fine day to get his windows replaced. It is howling out there with rain coming down sideways.


----------



## Andy M.

We are overcast and in the mid-40s.  It feels colder.  The next two days are supposed to be rain so I guess this is the "good" day.


----------



## Dawgluver

61°F and overcast.  It rained earlier, and we're expecting more.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I. Am. Tired. Of. Cold. 

No sun, no warmth, no flowers or unfurling tree leaves. For THIS I could be living in OH!  Spring doesn't poke its nose out there until almost Mother's Day. Someone stole our spring and I'm not dealing well with this any more.


----------



## pacanis

It's wet out, but much calmer than yesterday. Close to 50F, which still doesn't feel all that bad coming off last season's Winter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35F and dark, supposed to be 79F by tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

Rainy and windy, but not the kind of wind that wants to knock you down like yesterday.


----------



## Dawgluver

A chilly, overcast 45°F.  Supposed to rain off and on.  Yuck.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 77 and partly sunny right now. This is apparently not a good thing; it was supposed to be cooler with some rain today.  This heat will make tonight's thunderstorms worse. Oh, we're also under a tornado watch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Stay safe GG.

It's a run-the-oven kind of day around here. Low 40s, overcast and damp. I'm making a beef roast later, but if I get my rear in gear I might bake something too. On the other hand, I just might take a nap.


----------



## taxlady

It has reached our expected high of 9°C (48°F). And it has started raining. From our weather website:

"Rainfall - late afternoon to early morning. Rain, heavy at times is expected. A low pressure system over the Great Lakes will bring significant  rainfall over Southwestern Quebec tonight. Between 25 and 40 millimetres  of rain is expected."

That's a lot of rain for that amount of time. 1"-1.5"


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh, so many of you are still getting so much rain!  So hoping spring comes for you soon! 

Sunny and warm here, 79F now and supposed to get up to 85F later this afternoon.  A little breezy though, but not too bad.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Ugh, so many of you are still getting so much rain!  So hoping spring comes for you soon!
> 
> Sunny and warm here, 79F now and supposed to get up to 85F later this afternoon. * A little breezy though, but not too bad*.



Wow Cheryl ! With the east wind here (35mph), it feeling like we're going to be blown clear to the ocean! *Hate *these hot devil winds.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...significant  rainfall over Southwestern Quebec tonight. Between 25 and 40 millimetres  of rain is expected."
> 
> That's a lot of rain for that amount of time. 1"-1.5"


Not as much as in Somewhere, Florida. Don't know the city/region since to the reporters up here it's not important , but they had about 14" of rain in a 24-hour period. Flooded rivers and people getting rescued. Hope you guys stay safe and the rain doesn't last long.

We've had enough rain that Himself could cut only the front and sides of our lawn. The back is so damp the wheels from the mower kept sinking.  Today's rain isn't helping!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Wow Cheryl ! With the east wind here (35mph), it feeling like we're going to be blown clear to the ocean! *Hate *these hot devil winds.


 
Kayelle, those Santa Ana winds can be brutal, can't they?!  UGH.  We got a few wind gusts, but it wasn't too bad.  I've seen worse...lol


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to 38F. High of 45F. Very windy again today which made it feel much colder.


----------



## taxlady

It's been steady rain since this afternoon. The earthworms are out on the concrete walk. I've been told it's because they are looking for nooky. It's the only time they can stay on the surface without drying out. Makes it easier to find each other.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> It's been steady rain since this afternoon. The earthworms are out on the concrete walk. I've been told it's because they are looking for nooky. It's the only time they can stay on the surface without drying out. Makes it easier to find each other.



Huh.  I always thought earthworms were, um, self-sufficient.  Guess I'm doing them a disservice when I throw them back in the lawn.

We are still icky here, a chilly 42°F.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  I always thought earthworms were, um, self-sufficient.  Guess I'm doing them a disservice when I throw them back in the lawn.
> 
> We are still icky here, a chilly 42°F.



I was told the reason they come to the surface is because the ground below is so flooded from the rain that they will drown. 

Rain tonight, rain tomorrow. No sun until Friday. Temp is presently 42ºF.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  I always thought earthworms were, um, self-sufficient.  Guess I'm doing them a disservice when I throw them back in the lawn.
> 
> We are still icky here, a chilly 42°F.


Yes, they are hermaphrodites, but they do mate with other earthworms. If they didn't, I think the unfortunate, negative recessives would build up too quickly.


Addie said:


> I was told the reason they come to the surface is because the ground below is so flooded from the rain that they will drown.
> 
> Rain tonight, rain tomorrow. No sun until Friday. Temp is presently 42ºF.


Yeah, I was told that one too. I'm pretty sure that one was invented so adults didn't need to explain about mating to kids.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yes, they are hermaphrodites, but they do mate with other earthworms. If they didn't, I think the unfortunate, negative recessives would build up too quickly.
> 
> Yeah, I was told that one too. I'm pretty sure that one was invented so adults didn't need to explain about mating to kids.



Fascinating.  They all look alike to me, who knew we have boy worms and girl worms?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yes, they are hermaphrodites, but they do mate with other earthworms. If they didn't, I think the unfortunate, negative recessives would build up too quickly.
> 
> Yeah, I was told that one too. I'm pretty sure that one was invented so adults didn't need to explain about mating to kids.



Earthworm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Well here is the lowdown on them. The kiddies of the world are safe. I don't see how anyone can explain their mating habits to anyone.

I used to have a large bin that I used for compost. I tossed all the leaves that fell off the trees into the yard into it. Then I took some black and white newspapers, wet them down and piled some more leaves on them. Come next spring time, I had so many worms that I became very popular with fishermen once the word got out. They were big and fat.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Fascinating.  They all look alike to me, who knew we have boy worms and girl worms?


I don't think so. They are each a girl and a boy. They each give sperm to the other one. It gets pretty complicated after that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My friend Gail was serious about composting. She had bins and piles and all sorts of good-for-the-garden stuff to help her compost. When they moved to IL and I went out to visit she asked me if I wanted to see their "wiggly room" in the basement.  Game, I followed her down the steps. Ah, she didn't say "wiggly room", she had said "Wrigley Room"!  They had finished off the room her hubby used as an office to look like a mini Wrigley park, complete with an "ivy" wall (trompe l'oeil painted) and a tan line of carpet in the green carpeting that simulated a foul line, complete with "355" on the "wall" for the 355 foot foul line. Needless to say, they were huge Cubs fans!  When they moved the buyers just so happened to be...Cardinals fans.  Bye-bye Wrigley Room.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not as much as in Somewhere, Florida. Don't know the city/region since to the reporters up here it's not important , but they had about 14" of rain in a 24-hour period. Flooded rivers and people getting rescued. Hope you guys stay safe and the rain doesn't last long.
> 
> We've had enough rain that Himself could cut only the front and sides of our lawn. The back is so damp the wheels from the mower kept sinking.  Today's rain isn't helping!



It was Pensacola. Pretty bad down there. 

The storms that were predicted for our area never materialized, but more are expected today. Right now, it's 68F and an uncomfortable 91% humidity.


----------



## CarolPa

Rain again.  54 degrees this morning.  

The sun will come out, tomorrow!!!


----------



## CarolPa

This morning on the news they said if the rain in Pensacola had been snow they would have had over 200 inches.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> This morning on the news they said if the rain in Pensacola had been snow they would have had over 200 inches.


I looked it up, they got around 2 feet of rain.  That's over half a year's worth of average precipitation in Montreal! It's rainy enough here that most of summer I look outside and the word that comes to mind is "verdant".

It's still raining and Shreddy went outside for about a minute before deciding it wasn't worth it in the rain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35F, clear, supposed to get to 77F today...okay, time to start complaining about the heat.


----------



## pacanis

It's 48 here (the new 58). The wind is blowing, but not liek it was and it's very cloudy. I should probably see if it is going to clear up or if more rain is coming.


----------



## cave76

Dawgluver said:


> Fascinating.  They all look alike to me, who knew we have boy worms and girl worms?



A cartoon showed an earthworm asking another earthworm "Will you marry me?" That earthworm said "Don't be silly! I'm your other half."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What light through yonder window breaks?  OK, so it isn't "the East" since it's afternoon, and it isn't Juliet because my neighbor up the street is still at work (yes, I have a real-life friend named Juliet - alas, her husband's name is Fred). BUT we have sun!

Looks like we might have rounded the corner weather-wise. Or at least we're peeking around it. Except for random showers on Sunday, the weather people are predicting sun for most of the next week, and temps in the middle 60s.  Sure hope they're right, or at least close.


----------



## pacanis

I saw the sun two times today.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I saw the sun two times today.


w00t!


----------



## Dawgluver

The sun appeared once here, for about 5 minutes.  Otherwise it's been blustery and overcast, low 50's.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hot and sunny.  93F, slight breeze of 5mph.


----------



## Dawgluver

This weather is very strange.  Yesterday it got up to 88°F, cloudy and grumbly, today it's 52° and cold!


----------



## taxlady

I haven't really been looking at temps. It was lovely warm yesterday and overcast cool today.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a bright, sunny 90F here today. I just turned on the sprinkler to water the vegetable garden.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We got into the 80s yesterday. Too hot for me. Today it's the mid-60s and, finally, getting cloudy. Cloudy is good when I have to wash window glass. It gets all streaky when the sun shines on it.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> This weather is very strange.  Yesterday it got up to 88°F, cloudy and grumbly, today it's 52° and cold!



I opened my windows yesterday and I am refusing to close them until next fall. In the meantime, I have the heat on.


----------



## roadfix

I not looking forward to pouring concrete in this 100 degree weather today.  I'm working on a new bbq area and it must be done regardless.


----------



## taxlady

We are still at our high for the day - 24ºC (75°F). I love this temperature.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I opened my windows yesterday and I am refusing to close them until next fall. In the meantime, I have the heat on.



So you're not into energy conservation  Okay.


----------



## GotGarlic

Our temp got up to 88F today, but the cloud cover kept it somewhat cooler.


----------



## simonbaker

Frost on the grass & card this morning. Another frost warning for tomorrow morning. It's 45F now at 10 pm.  Under 30 something for the overnight...chilly morning....


----------



## Dawgluver

This is ridiculous.  48°F.  I can just hear the seeds I planted rotting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's still 70 degrees here now.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> So you're not into energy conservation  Okay.



Actually I am. But my windows are very hard (almost impossible) to open. So when I so get a window open, I try not to close it until winter has really set in. Spike was supposed to bring some Teflon spray for the window tracks. But he forgot. He is pretty good about fixing things for me, so I make it a point to not nag him. He will remember just about the time I think he has forgotten all about it. 

This building was rehabbed about fifteen years ago. Maintenance has NEVER done any work on any of the windows unless a screen falls off or someone breaks the glass. It is really hard to break the glass in these windows. We call them airport windows. Airport management installed soundproof windows in this building when they were rehabbing it. They are double paned with very thick glass. Once Spike has put the Teflon spray on the tracks, I will be able to open and close them very easily. Some of the tenants can't open their windows at all. And the tenants that have apartments on the south end of the building get full sun all day long. Sometimes the temp in their apartments goes over the 100 mark. The end of this month the AC will be turned on.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Actually I am. But my windows are very hard (almost impossible) to open. So when I so get a window open, I try not to close it until winter has really set in. Spike was supposed to bring some Teflon spray for the window tracks. But he forgot. He is pretty good about fixing things for me, so I make it a point to not nag him. He will remember just about the time I think he has forgotten all about it.


Well, as my parents used to say, "Do you want to heat the whole outdoors?!?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43 degrees, but the sun is not up, when it gets here we will have a temperature inversion, it will get a wee bit chillier.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 75 and sunny here in southeastern Virginia, with a nice breeze. The temp should reach 84 today.


----------



## KiwiBerry

HOT!  Too hot for this time of year.  Yesterday was 92 and today in the mid-80's.  The plants are loving it.  Had my first rose bloom yesterday.  Smells delicious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> It's 75 and sunny here in southeastern Virginia, with a nice breeze. The temp should reach 84 today.



It got up to 75 yesterday...I'm already crying foul!!!


----------



## CarolPa

Rain Rain Go Away
Come Again Some Other Day!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh fer Pete's sake.  It's 47°F!  And it's May!  (”It's May!  It's May!  The lovely month of May!")

Not. :grumble:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 78 degrees...I'm hollering, it was 81 earlier.  I give, Uncle!


----------



## Kayelle

*HOT HOT HOT.  *Too dang hot to barbeque. At least the wind has died down some.

Yesterday I went down to the beach to "cool off" and it was 97degrees there, so I came home to my AC. I've never seen it 97degrees right at the beach in all my life.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Well, as my parents used to say, "Do you want to heat the whole outdoors?!?"



Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn! I am more concerned with my own comfort and pain at the moment, that I am with the universe as a whole!


----------



## phinz

Lightning out on the Atlantic. Surf is up and the sea is angry. We've had gale force winds all day, and it's rained the vast majority of the time, but I like it when it's like this. Reminds you that Mother Nature is not somebody to be trifled with, no matter how pretty it was the day before.


----------



## Addie

phinz said:


> Lightning out on the Atlantic. Surf is up and the sea is angry. We've had gale force winds all day, and it's rained the vast majority of the time, but I like it when it's like this. Reminds you that Mother Nature is not somebody to be trifled with, no matter how pretty it was the day before.



I love a good Nor'easter. As long as it stays on the other side of the seawall. 

65ºF here today. Rain is forecasted through next Tuesday. Oh joy. Something to look forward to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

55 degrees at 6:30 AM...will get a bit colder as the sun comes up.  It's light out, but the sun has not gotten above the mountain, yet!


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn! I am more concerned with my own comfort and pain at the moment, that I am with the universe as a whole!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's raining like a monsoon today. Lots of flooding and power outages in the area. Local TV news is showing pix of flooded streets and drowned cars. I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn! I am more concerned with my own comfort and pain at the moment, that I am with the universe as a whole!



It's your refusal to ask your son, who visits you every day, to grease the window so you can manage it that I find surprising.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> It's your refusal to ask your son, who visits you every day, to grease the window so you can manage it that I find surprising.



My son has had eight heart attacks. I am reluctant to ask him to even put a roll of toilet paper on the roll for me. I mention what I need done, (I don't ask him.) and he will do it at his pace. The inconvenience of being able to open a two story window in very minor compared to my son's health. At the end of this month, the AC will be available. I can wait if I have to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Either it is very windy here, or I have angels Irish step-dancing on my roof.  I hope all of our shingles are still attached by the time we have a chance to check.

My neighbor-friend from our old neighborhood posted a picture to facebook today - her curb lawn is chock-full of bags and boxes and all sorts of items she has to get rid of due to basement flooding. Lots of people in our old home town had problems with water in or around their homes. Another friend's gutters couldn't hold the volume of rain coming down and overflowed, washing all of her topsoil into the neighbor's yard. As long as our basement stays dry I suppose I shouldn't care if it rains even more. Until we had our yard regraded from the garbage job the contractor did we would run the shop-vac for hours at a time during a rainstorm. Since the landscaper was here, nothing. Me LOOOVE Eric!


----------



## taxlady

It's been raining since early afternoon. It is predicted to stop sometime tomorrow (Saturday) afternoon.


----------



## pacanis

39F, but it feels more like 50.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43F...I just opened a window and turned the heat off (until Shrek turns it back on).  I think the new AC will be installed in the bedroom this weekend.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 63 and sunny right now. I had to get my flannel lounging pants out again  Brrr! It's supposed to reach a beautiful 75 today.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Not a cloud in the sky right now and the temps going to be about 60 today.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a sunny 55°F right now.


----------



## phinz

This is what it was like this morning before we left for the 6 hour drive west.







I really didn't want to leave. It's cold and dreary here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gorgeous, Phinz!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

71F...how far away is winter???


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hush your mouth PF! Next year if our winter is bad I'll swap locations with you for the season. Do you think you could put up with Himself and I could put up with Shrek?  BTW, I hear Cleveland is under a frost advisory tonight.

Our weather was sunny, clear skies...and a small pond in the back yard. TONS of rain fell down-down-down overnight. Thank goodness Himself had cut the entire yard earlier in the week before the rains came.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hush your mouth PF! Next year if our winter is bad I'll swap locations with you for the season. Do you think you could put up with Himself and I could put up with Shrek?  BTW, I hear Cleveland is under a frost advisory tonight.
> 
> Our weather was sunny, clear skies...and a small pond in the back yard. TONS of rain fell down-down-down overnight. Thank goodness Himself had cut the entire yard earlier in the week before the rains came.



I think one or both of us would end up widowed...


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 49°F now, and I am SO looking forward to the promised 70° tomorrow here along the river!  70° is my favorite temp!


----------



## simonbaker

Rain off & on all day. We need rain, happy to see it!


----------



## Dawgluver

We had off and on rain too, with temps in the mid 80's.


----------



## taxlady

Rain off & on most of the day here too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No rain, but it's been beautifully dreary and cloudy!  Got down to 40F last night.  Feels great!


----------



## ElleShip

Cloudy and muggy.  I think we have a chance of rain today.


----------



## Cheryl J

85F now at 9PM, and rising throughout the week.  Predicted 105F by this weekend.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cloudy and 72°F.  We missed most of the big storm that was predicted for last night.


----------



## CarolPa

It's warm and humid and a storm is coming in, in a couple hours.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

Just about perfection here in the Atlanta metro: 85 degrees, partly cloudy, slight breezes and isolated thunderstorms expected.


----------



## Andy M.

Cool humid and overcast.  Tut, Tut, it looks like rain.  Tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

97F and a slight breeze.  The forecast has changed to a high of 107F over the weekend.


----------



## simonbaker

Tornado warnings most of the afternoon in SE South Dakota.  Funnel clouds.  At 4 pm there was a tornado on the ground 45 miles SW of town. We had golf ball sized hail, strong wind & heavy rain. We needed the rain, maybe not to this extent though!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Tornado warnings most of the afternoon in SE South Dakota.  Funnel clouds.  At 4 pm there was a tornado on the ground 45 miles SW of town. We had golf ball sized hail, strong wind & heavy rain. We needed the rain, maybe not to this extent though!




Aha!  I wondered about the frantic email from my former SIL from Joisey was about, she wondered if we were OK here.  We usually get what you get.  We have a lovely 75° F right now.

Stay safe, SB!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Aha! I wondered about the frantic email from my former SIL from Joisey was about, she wondered if we were OK here. We usually get what you get. We have a lovely 75° F right now.
> 
> Stay safe, SB!


Thank you!  
 All is well here now. It's a nice 72F now with a cool breeze. All we ended up w here is a lot of cars w hail damage & a few gardens that got pounded pretty hard. Haven't heard about the southern towns yet. The 10:00 news will be interesting tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot, humid and swampy...oh, you mean outside...72F, breezy and partly cloudy.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Tornado warnings most of the afternoon in SE South Dakota.  Funnel clouds.  At 4 pm there was a tornado on the ground 45 miles SW of town. We had golf ball sized hail, strong wind & heavy rain. We needed the rain, maybe not to this extent though!



That will scare a few pounds off you. 

Temp right now in the high 50's, going up to the 70's.


----------



## Andy M.

I believe we're scheduled for a stretch of good weather. 70s and 80s for the next 4-5 days.  I'll take it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I believe we're scheduled for a stretch of good weather. 70s and 80s for the next 4-5 days.  I'll take it.



Me too. I will be heading for the beach with my needlework. They have been getting the patio ready, and the maintenance man is doing it reluctantly. But until he does it all right, I won't be sitting down there this year. It is really dirty and needs to be washed down. Something the maintenance man never does. He is fighting the manager on that point. I do wish he would retire. I made a run to the store this morning on my scooter and it was a nice ride.


----------



## Oldvine

Heating up, probably going to 96-97,tomorrow over 100.


----------



## GotGarlic

76F and sunny for our drive home from the the Appalachian Mountains of Virginia.


----------



## CarolPa

If ever there was a perfect day, today is it.  No clouds, sunny, warm without being hot, with a gentle breeze.  We don't get many of these in W PA.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wet.  71°F and a nice gentle rain here.


----------



## Cheryl J

107F.    It's been a stay inside kind of day.


----------



## simonbaker

Mid 60's - 70's all weekend. Cool, rainey & overcast. The sun came out for a couple of hours today for a nice break!


----------



## Dawgluver

It was cloudy and chilly all day, currently 61°F.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm envying your nice cool weather.  It's 106F now, but that's better than the high of 109F earlier today!   Next week is supposed to cool down to less than 100.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whew, that's hot, Cheryl!  Any rain in the forecast?


----------



## Cheryl J

Unfortunately, no.  We probably won't get any until August, our typically rainy month.


----------



## CarolPa

We are having severe thunder storms and tornado warnings until 9 PM eastern time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh no, Carol, take care! 

It's a really nice evening, only 90, but feels cooler.  Sat outside on the patio for dinner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mornings are getting warmer, 57F now with 18 mph winds from the north.


----------



## GotGarlic

You think 57 is warm? Ha!  We have 78F right now, heading up to 87 and thunderstorms are on the way.


----------



## taxlady

It started raining lightly yesterday. We had heavy rain overnight and now it's back to light rain.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It's warm and very windy today, just right for the laundry hanging on the wash lines to dry.


----------



## Dawgluver

It just got done raining.  Now it's cloudy and 64°F.  Not a pool day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

75, glad I have the air conditioner.


----------



## simonbaker

We have had 10" of rain this week. A lot of standing water. Raining again today in SE South Dakota. Leaving this morning for Brainerd. Northern Minnesota.  90% rain predicted all weekend.


----------



## Addie

Rain here also. We had rain yesterday and expecting more for the weekend. The temps are in the mid 60's. And the winds are high enough to get all the flags in town to fly like mad. 

Happy Flag Day everyone. If you own a flag, please put it out to fly in all its glory.


----------



## taxlady

After two rainy days, we have a gloriously sunny day and predicted high of 21°C (70°F). Blue skies with a puffy white clouds and a light breeze. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

we are at 49F...at almost 11 AM.  Love it!


----------



## Addie

Presently whether it's in the 60s and supposed to be partly cloudy today. But will see, you can't trust the weatherman. We are is our summer weather. I want to go to the beach and sit into my needlework. It's way too chilly up there with the wind blowing in off the water. And the airplanes taken off only create more wind. Hopefully someday this year I will be able to enjoy some summer weather.


----------



## Dawgluver

The weathermen warned us all week about the rain storms expected on Sunday, saying we should do our Fathers Day celebrating on Saturday.  Not a drop of rain today.  Lots of wind, and 87°F.


----------



## bakechef

Warm in the 90s we should hit 100 this week, grateful for air conditioning

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cold, wet and rainy...LOVE it!


----------



## Cheryl J

Having a cold spell.  It's only 75F now and low of 62F tonight.  I actually had to put on something else tonight other than my knee length tank top. lol

On a more serious note...we'd give anything for some rain here now...there is a nasty fire going on up in the Sierras. Thousands of acres are burning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no.  Hope you get some rain soon, Cheryl!

Hot here, got up to 92°F, and cloudy.  A brief thunderstorm.  I shut the windows and turned on the A/C.  We're supposed to get more rain later.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm guessing tonight will be our last open-window night for a couple of days. It's supposed to climb into the mid and upper 80s and get humid through Thursday morning. This lady gets crabby when it goes over 75, so Himself is grateful for our central A/C.  I'm just hoping our unit hums along happily. After putting out $$$ for the new water tank I'm not in the mood to fix the A/C.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 43F and gloomy, I had the windows open overnight so a bit chilly in here.  Good thing I know how to get warm.

The fires in CA have been bad this year, I hoping it ends soon and very glad we are not looking at a bad fire season.

Gosh, I hope I didn't just jinx us...


----------



## CarolPa

Hot...Humid...storms coming in.  Glad my air conditioning is working good!


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Hot...Humid...storms coming in.  Glad my air conditioning is working good!


Same here. Every word.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> Hot...Humid...storms coming in.  Glad my air conditioning is working good!


That's moving in to central MA overnight. We'll be running the A/C for the first time tomorrow. Hope everything is fine with it and it doesn't pull a "hot water tank" on us.  If all else fails, we'll go old-school with open, screened windows and ceiling fans. Bleh.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's like a gnat-filled sauna here.  At least 90°F, and after the rain this morning, really humid.  Going outside is actually painful with all the bugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

48F, wet and rainy.  Second day without major hot flashes...actually covering up with a throw on occasion.


----------



## bakechef

Got 98 here today for a short time with a 103 heat index.  A little too warm for me...  Now if it rains the humidity will be awful.


----------



## Cheryl J

Very nice today, now that the wind has quit blowing.   88F now, humidity at around 7%, and just a slight breeze.  Still can't see the Sierras very well from the fire haze, but at least it's out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16 inches of SNOW in Glacier National Park yesterday!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 16 inches of SNOW in Glacier National Park yesterday!!!



Did someone forget to tell the Snow God that it is time for a long Summer's Nap?


----------



## JoAnn L.

Rain, rain, go away, come again some other day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Iffy all day, now it's thundering and pouring rain.  DirecTV satelite's out, drat, I was watching Dr. Phil.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's grumbling and rumbling again, the sky has darkened, and the temp has dropped from 88°F to 70°.  Wet stuff starting to fall.  Not a pool day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You can have my 80F...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself has the sun room all opened up and I'm considering changing from shorts to long pants.  Perfect day for gardening...wasted again my some old body part of mine aching too much to bend over and weed.  Maybe tomorrow. Tomorrow...it's only a day away.


----------



## simonbaker

We have had rain off & on for 2 weeks.  Enough already!  Standing water in ditches & fields throughout eastern South Dakota. Rivers are high & rushing.  Roads closed due to flooding & soil erosion.  South & west of us has been hit hard with tornados. 1 specific town, flattened.  Another, completely flooded. We are pretty fortunate here with just the rain. Then the 80+ temperatures along with the humidity. 
On a lighter note, it didn't rain today! : )  It's 79F now.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry for the rotten weather you've been having, simonbaker. 

We have a beautiful day here in southeastern Virginia. 76F, mostly sunny and a light breeze. I'm sitting on the porch with a glass of wine and my kitty. Lovely.


----------



## Mad Cook

After a few weeks of lovely summer weather it started throwing it down with rain today. Why am I not surprised? Well, today is the first day of the famous mud fest that is the Glastonbury Music Festival. 

Glastonbury heavens open and festival-goers couldn't be happier | Mail Online

and it will get worse before it gets better!


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & continuing to rain off & on for days on end!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rainy, wet and lovely!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot, sticky, and cloudy!  Had to wait to walk Beagle until it cooled down.


----------



## simonbaker

Scattered showers this morning. Sunny after that.


----------



## taxlady

Hot and humid. Thank goodness for air conditioning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Haven't seen rain like this since we drove through the mountains in TN.  At least 8 inches since it started at 4:30, according to our neighbor's rain gauge.  And it's still coming down in buckets, another big wave coming in with lots of thunder and lightening.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Another big storm tonight. There goes the TV again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Goodness Dawg, hope you guys don't get flooded out or drown!

Like taxy, it's been hot and humid here in OH. We will certainly leave extra $$ for our daughter to cover her extra in her electric bill.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, Dawg...that sure is a lot of rain!  

It's been so blasted hot here.  Today was 109F, tomorrow's forecast is 112F.  Not a drop of rain in sight.  Tends to make a person grumpy.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Another big storm tonight. There goes the TV again.



Well, we are supposed to be getting something from the tropics. We'll see. The weathermen in these here parts are not too accurate.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

We had storms earlier, but probably more tonight. I love falling asleep to the sound of rain and thunder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

64 glorious degrees.  Unfortunately the sun is not over the mountain, yet.  We are supposed to have temps in the 80-90F range.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We did get our storm last night with another one expected tonight. So sad, our neighbors tree, about 5 years old was laying on the ground this morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The temperatures have been so hot I know I'd better be a good girl so I don't end up in hell. Predicting a high of 68 on Thursday. Come ON Thursday!


----------



## Katie H

In true western Kentucky weather, we began the day with choking humidity and high temps.  It was about 80F when I looked at the thermometer at 7 a.m.  Gonna warm up when the sun makes its appearance.  By noon it was near 100F.  Storm clouds began to form and, at about 7 p.m., we had a whizzer of a storm.  Lots of high winds and torrential-like rain.  Blew baskets off the porch eaves and toppled container plants.

After it was all said and done, we'd had some sort of serious storm.  Lots of trees down in the region and damage.  This is only the beginning of July.  We don't usually see these types of weather events until August.

Me thinks Mother Nature is having a hissy fit!!

Glad we're not farmers.  But...all of you out there should thank our farmers.  They're having a devil of a time trying to feed us.  I see it all around us because we live in the heartland of our country and it's not pretty right now.


----------



## taxlady

It's 23h20 (11:20 P.M.) and it's 27°C (79°F) feels like 34°C (93°F). I am so glad we have air conditioning.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 79F right now and it's supposed to reach 95 today. I'll need to water the vegetable garden this afternoon. Tropical Storm Arthur may brush us Friday. There are already hurricane watches for the North Carolina coast.


----------



## GotGarlic

btw, I follow the National Hurricane Center for news and updates on tropical storms and hurricanes, although our local weather forecasters are pretty good.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> In true western Kentucky weather, we began the day with choking humidity and high temps.  It was about 80F when I looked at the thermometer at 7 a.m.  Gonna warm up when the sun makes its appearance.  By noon it was near 100F.  Storm clouds began to form and, at about 7 p.m., we had a whizzer of a storm.  Lots of high winds and torrential-like rain.  Blew baskets off the porch eaves and toppled container plants.
> 
> After it was all said and done, we'd had some sort of serious storm.  Lots of trees down in the region and damage.  This is only the beginning of July.  We don't usually see these types of weather events until August.
> 
> *Me thinks Mother Nature is having a hissy fit!!*
> Glad we're not farmers.  But...all of you out there should thank our farmers.  They're having a devil of a time trying to feed us.  I see it all around us because we live in the heartland of our country and it's not pretty right now.



I think her hormones have gone amok! She must be going through menopause.


----------



## bakechef

A rare day here in nc, 84 degrees with a breeze in July!  Sitting on my deck under the umbrella just enjoying the weather before the friends show up for dinner.  Not often we can enjoy the outdoors in the summer during the day without sweating!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 76 outside now and sunny. Arthur was a wimp here. :;

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CarolPa

We have had the most beautiful 4th of July weather that Pittsburgh has had in years.  Sunny and warm, breezy, low humidity, temps in high 70's to low 80s.  We have not had our air condition running at all and we're very comfortable.  Next week the temps are rising, and the clouds and rain are moving in.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Carol, we're supposed to get hotter this week  too. Low 90's.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cheryl J

102F here now, and the humidity is up at 17%.   That's high for here.  It looked like we might get some thunderstorms here last night, but as usual, it passed us by. *sigh*


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> 102F here now, and the humidity is up at 17%.   That's high for here.  It looked like we might get some thunderstorms here last night, but as usual, it passed us by. *sigh*


17% humidity is high for where you live! Wow. Ours is at 69% and that's common here.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> 17% humidity is high for where you live! Wow. Ours is at 69% and that's common here.


 
I know Taxy....LOL, that's so low compared to so many of you.  I visited Missouri in August one year and literally thought I was going to melt into a puddle.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I know Taxy....LOL, that's so low compared to so many of you.  I visited Missouri in August one year and literally thought I was going to melt into a puddle.


I remember back when I lived in a dorm at UCLA. The temperature was over 100°F. A girl from New York City wouldn't believe us at first. She thought it felt like 80°F.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, the humidity, or lack of it, makes all the difference doesn't it?


----------



## Addie

In the winter I keep a large pot of water on the back burner on the lowest setting. It increases the humidity without having to push up the thermostat. Because of the humidity, it feels much warmer in the apartment. I know, I don't have to pay for my heat. But why be wasteful if I don't have to be.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> In the winter I keep a large pot of water on the back burner on the lowest setting. It increases the humidity without having to push up the thermostat. Because of the humidity, it feels much warmer in the apartment. I know, I don't have to pay for my heat. But why be wasteful if I don't have to be.



Are your windows still open with the a/c on?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Are your windows still open with the a/c on?



Yeah. But I haven't been running the A/C. I am on two blood thinners and feel very comfortable if the temp in my apartment is 80ºF. For others, I have a floor fan. I let it blow on them and not me. I am not too fond of the A/C.


----------



## Cheryl J

105F.  "Feels like" 100.  Not too terribly bad.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's about 88 outside right now and it's 79 in the house right now.  We have a brick house and it takes soo long to cool the house.

On to good news - Mom's home from the hospital and sleeping comfortably in her own bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

87 outside, 66 inside...happy camper.


----------



## Addie

Teddy is terrified of thunder. Last night during the storm he came up on my bed and went under the blanket and then cuddled up right next to me. He kept nudging my arm. I finally figured out that he want me to hold him. So I pulled him right next to me and held him for dear life. He was shaking so bad. The storm passed over, no more thunder. But he continued to shake and wouldn't leave my side. When it came time for him to go home, he refused to come out from under the blanket. But the shaking had slowed down. I felt so bad for him. Spike had a terrible time trying to get his leash on. Teddy kept nipping at his hand trying to stop him and I still had my arm around him. So I finally pulled the blanket back and let him go. Her gave me a look of "How could you betray me like that?" Teddy refused to jump down from my bed, so Spike had to pick him up. 

I just heard some thunder in the distance. I can't help but wonder how Teddy is doing. Our temp is 77ºF. and the wind is picking up. Looks like another storm is on the way.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Poor Teddy, hope you don't get a storm.

88 here at noon, feels like 95 and rising....


----------



## taxlady

26°C (79°F) with a sever thunder storm watch for this afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cjmmytunes said:


> ...On to good news - Mom's home from the hospital and sleeping comfortably in her own bed.


Glad to hear your good news cj! Happy for you both that she's getting better.




We came home to night temps in the low 70s...and an air conditioned that is probably low on freon.  We had it serviced three years ago, and also the year before that. I had hoped the second service call would have taken care of all leaks but I guess a new one (or more) cropped up. Funny, since we've run the A/C once this season already and it worked perfectly. *sigh* Oh Well, we'll end up spending more money on this house I don't want to be in anymore and hope that _this_ is the last repair. Fingers crossed!

Meanwhile, we're going to be around 90 tomorrow with chances of rain. Ugh. I plan on being crabby...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Going to be around 100 today and rain tonight - yuck.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

78 degrees and humid as heck outside. Slept most of the night in the living room - much cooler in there.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

57F  outside over 70 inside...but the Ogre knows better.


----------



## cjmmytunes

70 is a temp I can stand either inside or outside. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

70 is my high end.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, no Super Moon for us tonight.  Cloudy, and thunderstorms.  Tornado watches in surrounding areas.


----------



## taxlady

24°C (75°F) and it just started raining lightly. Thundershowers are predicted until some time this evening.


----------



## cjmmytunes

81 outside. Cold as the North Pole in ER.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposed to get to 100 today...right now it's 63F.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 82°F and 75% humidity right now. We're supposed to have a high of 92. A/C has been on for an hour. Whew!


----------



## Addie

Our temp is 81ºF. right now with the dew point at 56%. That makes it the start of the muggies for us.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're at 79 with 66% humidity. Now that's muggy! Rain moving in tonight so we'll put the air back on. I was hoping getting it fixed would make summer pleasant and dry...


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Supposed to get to 100 today*...right now it's 63F.


 
Wow princess....is that normal for this time of year in Montana? 

***************
It's 102 here now at 11:45, supposed to get to 110 this afternoon.


----------



## taxlady

CG, got you beat on the humidity: 87%. At least it's only 23°C (73°F) and doesn't feel like more than 31°C (88°F). It's raining off and on and really coming down on occasion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Wow princess....is that normal for this time of year in Montana?
> 
> ***************
> It's 102 here now at 11:45, supposed to get to 110 this afternoon.



No, not normal, we don't usually get this hot until August.

It's topped out at 96F, so far. It was 109 in the car.  I'm finally cooling off, time to get up and start moving again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> CG, got you beat on the humidity: 87%. At least it's only 23°C (73°F) and doesn't feel like more than 31°C (88°F). It's raining off and on and really coming down on occasion.



You have us beat by one% point. Right now we have 86% with 73 degrees. Dew point of 66 has us on the road to some muggly weather.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> You have us beat by one% point. Right now we have 86% with 73 degrees. Dew point of 66 has us on the road to some muggly weather.


So, it feels pretty much the same where you are as where I am.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> You have us beat by one% point. Right now we have 86% with 73 degrees. Dew point of 66 has us on the road to some muggly weather.



Muggly - hee hee! We're watching a Harry Potter movie right now


----------



## simonbaker

Cold front expected to come down from Canada....Happy day! Looking forward to cooler temperatures.  We could use rain. Gardens & fields are so very dry.


----------



## cjmmytunes

90 degrees outside right now. 77 in the house. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

When it gets this muggy and hot, it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's no longer muggy and hot here.  A strong breeze, and 78°F, though it feels cooler.  Nice!


----------



## simonbaker

It cooled off nicely. It was a high of 68F today. It's 63F now at 9 pm. Time for "Under the Dome"


----------



## cjmmytunes

87 and humid as heck outside, 72 and beautiful inside.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

This is really strange for July.  It was not a pool day.  I have long pants and a jacket on.  It's 60°F right now, and supposed to get down into the low 50's tonight.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> This is really strange for July.  It was not a pool day.  I have long pants and a jacket on.  It's 60°F right now, and supposed to get down into the low 50's tonight.



And that cold snap is headed out way. Oh Joy! 

Right now our temp is 746F and our humidity is 91%. I am so glad I am inside right now. We are supposed to be getting some thunderstorms pretty soon. Maybe that is why it is so humid outside. I just looked out the window and the willow tree across the street is absolutely still.


----------



## Cheryl J

We'll take some of that cold off your hands out here in SoCal!


----------



## taxlady

It's raining again. We never got the thunderstorm we were warned about and there are no more "sever thunderstorm watches" for today. It's 19°C (66°F) and feels like 24°C (75°F). Quite pleasant.


----------



## Addie

Mass. is getting hit with some powerful thunderstorms right now. And they are headed our way. Right now the radar is showing it to be about ten minutes away. If it gets too bad I may have to turn the computer off until it passes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thunder and lightning and rain, Oh My!  We had rolling thunder and pounding rains in the 11:00 PM hour. Lots of lightning too. I tried to get a decent picture with my phone - the one here is the best of the bunch. It was pitch black until the lightning flashed. If you click on the picture to enlarge it, tip your screen just right, and look really hard, you can see all the tendrils of lightning running from the right side of the screen to just right of the middle of the image. At that point there is an arch of a bolt of lightning peeking between the two trees. It's a little easier to see that arch of lightning between the trees in the second shot, which is a cropped version of the first.


----------



## taxlady

Yup, I can see it with the computer tilted a bit. Interesting colours around the lightening too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great Pics CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad you like them PF. I got a bit of a shower while standing on the porch trying for the best shots.  Took almost 2 dozen, kept about 4.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow! Nice pics, CG! 

Isn't digital great?  Remember back in the day....? If we took 2 dozen pictures we had to pay for them all to be developed whether they were good or bad...


----------



## Dawgluver

Neato, CG!  I love me a good thunder and lightening storm.

And yes, Cheryl, I remember the days of pics of my thumb, or totally blank after leaving the lens cap on!  And paying for them at the local drugstore.

Now if I can just get the hang of the dang GoPro...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You've got it right about digital Cheryl! I'm lazy so all I have been using is my phone camera. Always handy, plus I pretty much know how to use it. The basics, anyway. Keep waiting for a clear-headed day so Himself can show me how to use his older digital camera. When he was working he would get to pick an anniversary gift every 5 years. The last one he got was a really nice Olympus camera, prior to that he got a Nikon. They're both digital; not sure, but I think only the Olympus is an SLR. I know the Nikon would be an upgrade from my little Cannon PowerShot pocket model! All I have to do is find enough brain to learn a real camera all over again!

Dawg, I love thunder and lightning storms too, as long as our power stays on and the lightning doesn't strike too close. We don't get as many up here as we did in OH, so I doubly enjoy them when they roll through.

Looks like we're done with storms for a while. Drier weather moving in, so we should be able to shut the air down for a while. My budget will thank me for that!


----------



## GotGarlic

I bought my first digital camera in 2000 after I took at least eight rolls of film at my brother's and cousin's weddings that year and they all were HORRIBLE! Then I took a photography class at the community college; we had to use a manual camera with black and white film only, and no flash. We developed the film, added effects, etc. Lots of midnights at the school's photo lab.

That experience made me appreciate the digital darkroom even more than I already did. Don't like the contrast? Change it with a few clicks. Don't like the result? Undo and try again with different settings. No waiting around for a half hour for another print to develop. But I'm glad I took the class; I learned a lot about composition, focus, etc. Of course, now I take more pictures than I know what to do with


----------



## Addie

A short while ago, Kodak announced they were no longer going to be making film. They are now concentrating of digital cameras. Does that means my square box Brownie camera with the two windows is out of date?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OhMyGoshOurWeathersPerfect! Right now it's around 65 and blissfully dry, dipping into the upper 50s tonight. Still no humidity tomorrow, and high around 80. Near perfect! (Perfect would be 75, but I'm not going to quibble.)


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, CG!  It's cooler than normal and really pleasant here at only 82F here at 10:30.  I think the ceiling fan will do just fine tonight without turning on the AC. 

By the way, about digital photography....I use my phone most of the time, too.  Like you say, it's always handy.  I have a little Nikon Coolpix but other than a few days ago, I haven't used it in over a year.  My phone actually takes better pics, and I like that I can easily text the pics to family.


----------



## simonbaker

73F beautiful day~!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

While the Temp iis fine, the smoke from the fires in Washington state are settling in our valleys.  Kalispell has it worse, but yoiu can smell campfire outside and the sun didn't really come out today.


----------



## sourdoughsweetgirl

Super hot for me, 77F! But then again, I live in Sweden haha......


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> While the Temp iis fine, the smoke from the fires in Washington state are settling in our valleys.  Kalispell has it worse, but yoiu can smell campfire outside and the sun didn't really come out today.



PF, believe it or not, our weather maps are showing a light overhead haze. It is smoke from the Washington fires. 

Our temp is 71! Low dew point. Perfect weather for walking or doing outside work. Now if I could only take a nice long walk I would be out there all day.


----------



## StormyNight

A cool day here in the Wild West...94 F and sunny!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Miserable 82F out.  I'm in.  Still smoky , too!


----------



## cjmmytunes

75 and horribly humid outside. 74 and not humid inside.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

Very hot & humid in SE South Dakota. High of 93F & so humid. It is still hot & humid at 10:30 p.m.!


----------



## Cheryl J

Water is falling from the sky!   Not much, but we'll take whatever we can get.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay Cheryl! Rain is good as long as it's not too much.


I've been wondering if Addie had her hair ruffled this morning. Seems like she is situated just a bit away from the path of the tornado that blew through the Boston area this morning. Meanwhile, we've had some cloudy skies out our way, a thread of rain but no liquid, and some sun and puffy clouds. Just waiting for the rest of the front to move through so our humidity drops. The next couple of days promise to be open-window weather


----------



## taxlady

It's been raining since this morning.


----------



## CarolPa

We've had rain off and on all day and it's only 61 degrees!


----------



## taxlady

Still raining.


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice sunny day that didn't get above 75° F.  We now have the 15th coolest July on record, and depending on the next couple days, we may make #10!  

I do love the 70's.


----------



## CarolPa

Our summer has been unusually hot.  I am happy for this cooler weather....gives the air conditioner AND my wallet a rest.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

For Atlanta in late July: paradise today.  A very dry air mass in place so no humidity and about 83 degrees this afternoon.  You can always tell a beautiful day in this area when you can actually see the color BLUE instead of a grey haze which signifies humidity.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 77 and almost no humidity - mom and I just came back from our walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm...dying...of...heat.....


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay Cheryl! Rain is good as long as it's not too much.
> 
> 
> I've been wondering if Addie had her hair ruffled this morning. Seems like she is situated just a bit away from the path of the tornado that blew through the Boston area this morning. Meanwhile, we've had some cloudy skies out our way, a thread of rain but no liquid, and some sun and puffy clouds. Just waiting for the rest of the front to move through so our humidity drops. The next couple of days promise to be open-window weather



I can see the Chelsea Bridge from my window. It crosses the Chelsea Creek. And I am just two roadways from that. The tornado was first spotted right next to the bridge. Had it gone right, it would have hit my building. But it went the opposite direction. It hopped over the bridge and went across the highway that runs right next to my building. Route 1A. It hopped around at an angle and after it left 1A, it went to Broadway in Revere. It was only formed for four minutes, but did a lot of damage in that short time. This building was blessed this time. This is the first tornado that has ever been seen in Suffolk County or recorded. What is really scary is that I am surrounded by oil farms. You know, those great big tanks that they store oil in. These farms provide oil for all of New England. Had just one of those tanks got picked up even half full, If the tornado had been an EF4 or 5, and picked up one of those tanks, which they are quite capable of doing, I wouldn't be sitting here right now. I would be looking down at you from above. Really scary to think about. 

Other than that good news, it is nice and cool out and will be so for a couple of days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, who knew you could change the direction of the wind! Seriously, I was glad to see no one was hurt or killed by those tornadoes. Central MA wasn't as lucky when that 37-mile tornado tore through. I drive through one of those scarred areas every time I head to Sturbridge. So sad...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm...dying...of...heat.....


PF, I wish I could share some of our cool weather. It's a lovely upper-50s night. I was actually considering pulling a pair of sweatpants out of the closet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's almost 6 am and I already have the ac going.  The brick walls really hold the heat.  I think it's supposed to be over 90F again today.


----------



## GotGarlic

We are in Beckley, WV, on our way home, and it is 50 freaking degrees outside. I am FREEZING to death. Did not pack for this weather. Can't wait to get out of the mountains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZBQjTF_Hpk


----------



## GotGarlic




----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, who knew you could change the direction of the wind! Seriously, I was glad to see no one was hurt or killed by those tornadoes. Central MA wasn't as lucky when that 37-mile tornado tore through. I drive through one of those scarred areas every time I head to Sturbridge. So sad...
> 
> PF, I wish I could share some of our cool weather. It's a lovely upper-50s night. I was actually considering pulling a pair of sweatpants out of the closet.



I remember that tornado very well. It was almost as bad as the one in Worcester when I was a kid. That one was my first introduction to tornadoes. I will never look at the bridge again without remembering this week.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I remember that tornado very well. It was almost as bad as the one in Worcester when I was a kid. That one was my first introduction to tornadoes. I will never look at the bridge again without remembering this week.


I didn't realise that you got tornadoes all over the USA. I thought you just got them in the central area. There was a programme on the radio the other day about tornado chasers and they seem to be mainly in Oklahoma (and, of course, Kansas - I've seen the "Wizard of Oz" ).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> I didn't realise that you got tornadoes all over the USA. I thought you just got them in the central area. There was a programme on the radio the other day about tornado chasers and they seem to be mainly in Oklahoma (and, of course, Kansas - I've seen the "Wizard of Oz" ).



The weather has been strange all over the globe.  Tornadoes are fairly new to the eastern part of the US and not planned for in building structures.


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful, sunny low 80's day!  And no rugrats at the pool!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

66F inside...


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, princess and dawg!  I'm jealous. 

108F here right now, but there is a slight breeze and the humidity is only at 7%, so it's not too bad. Inside it's nice and cool.  Looking forward to fall, as usual this time of year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Outside it was 98F...


----------



## Cheryl J

OK that's better.  Not so jealous now.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The weather has been strange all over the globe.  Tornadoes are fairly new to the eastern part of the US and not planned for in building structures.



Wherever there are severe thunderstorms, you can get a tornado. It is the thunderclouds that bring on the tornadoes. And we have been having some really serious thunderstorms lately. We often have tornadoe watches. It depends on how dark the sky gets. The blacker the sky, the more danger of a big one coming your way. And our sky got black really fast.


----------



## simonbaker

We had a cool rainey week in southern Mo.  Back in South Dakota with 82F, predictions for a rainey week ahead


----------



## Dawgluver

It was a beautiful and sunny upper 80's F until 4 pm, and then it got really cloudy.  Around 6:30 pm the skies opened up, and it poured.  It's done now.  Love me a good thunderstorm, even if it knocks out the satellite TV!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fires and smoke...


----------



## simonbaker

Dawg, Send some rain our way please! Hot & dry here 80's.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Dawg, Send some rain our way please! Hot & dry here 80's.




Wish I could, SB!  It's too dark to see how much is in the bird baths, but I won't need to water anything tomorrow.  I was wondering if I needed to take Beagle to the basement.  DH was on his own in town at a local watering hole.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fires and smoke...



Are you having wild fires or is the smoke coming from California?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Are you having wild fires or is the smoke coming from California?



Both!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Both!




Gah!  Stay safe, PF!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Wish I could, SB! It's too dark to see how much is in the bird baths, but I won't need to water anything tomorrow. I was wondering if I needed to take Beagle to the basement. DH was on his own in town at a local watering hole.


 
 Take care! Hope you do not end up with any severe weather!.

I feel bad for everyone on their motorcycles on there way to Sturgis bike rally.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh, smoky air from the CA fires, and it's been unseasonably cool the past couple of days. Woke up to rain yesterday morning and it continued to drizzle throughout the day. It was awesome! Got so much yard work done while it was cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  Stay safe, PF!



No fires for me this year!  I'm like 8th on the list for call and that would be office work.  They won't use me on the "front lines" until I am a year past my surgery.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, you and yours aren't in the areas with the flooding and slides, are you? Hope not.

*PF*, you have a double whammy with heat and smoke. I guess you'll be hiding inside to read a lot?

************************

Warm and sticky weather moved in overnight. We put the A/C on to dry the house out, but now we pushed it down to 75 to chill it before bed. Another day or so of A/C before we throw the windows up again.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Ugh, smoky air from the CA fires, and it's been unseasonably cool the past couple of days. Woke up to rain yesterday morning and it continued to drizzle throughout the day. It was awesome! Got so much yard work done while it was cool.



We have been watching the flooding and mud slides on TV and was hoping that you finally got some rain. Now for Texas. I am glad that you are not in the mud slide zones. Do take care.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No fires for me this year!  I'm like 8th on the list for call and that would be office work.  They won't use me on the "front lines" until I am a year past my surgery.



I do remember the last time you were in the line of volunteering. Cooking your heart out and feeding the troops. Lets hope this is a year of rest for you.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl, you and yours aren't in the areas with the flooding and slides, are you? Hope not.*


 
Hi CG, no we're not. It's in a neighboring county, though. This happens every year, it seems.  The ground is so dry that when it does rain, it doesn't have a chance to sink in, so it's like water running off concrete until it picks up speed and soaks up everything in it's path. 

Thank you too, Addie, for thinking of me.   I don't know how to multi quote in one post.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Hi CG, no we're not. It's in a neighboring county, though. This happens every year, it seems.  The ground is so dry that when it does rain, it doesn't have a chance to sink in, so it's like water running off concrete until it picks up speed and soaks up everything in it's path.
> 
> Thank you too, Addie, for thinking of me.   I don't know *how to multi quote in one post*.



Neither do I. But I am glad to hear you are safe. And most happy that you have gotten some rain.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Hi CG, no we're not. It's in a neighboring county, though. This happens every year, it seems.  The ground is so dry that when it does rain, it doesn't have a chance to sink in, so it's like water running off concrete until it picks up speed and soaks up everything in it's path.
> 
> Thank you too, Addie, for thinking of me.   I don't know how to multi quote in one post.


Glad to read that you aren't dealing with mudslides etc.

To multi quote, you click the "MULTI +" button, next to the quote button, for the first thing you want to quote. You can see it change to "MULTI -". Then do the same thing for any other posts you want to quote, except the last one. For the last one, you just click "QUOTE".


----------



## simonbaker

Rained a little bit today, just enough to make it muggier.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was nice, cool and cloudy today.  It looked like it might rain all day, but it didn't.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Glad to read that you aren't dealing with mudslides etc.
> 
> To multi quote, you click the "MULTI +" button, next to the quote button, for the first thing you want to quote. You can see it change to "MULTI -". Then do the same thing for any other posts you want to quote, except the last one. For the last one, you just click "QUOTE".


 
Thank you, taxy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice clear day for the McCartney Concert.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nice clear day for the McCartney Concert.


 
Like!!  Looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## Addie

have been having a nice breezy day and not too hot. In fact comfortable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Like!!  Looking forward to hearing about it!



We didn't go, just opened the windows and got some of the songs.  Nice backdrop for the evening.


----------



## Mad Cook

Last night's weather forecast said that we would  probably be getting a bit of wind and rain from the tail end of your Hurricane Bertha today. Obviously nothing like those of you in the teeth of it and certainly not hurricane-like.

It was a bit cloudy and breezy this morning but then cleared up into sunshine. This afternoon I became aware of thunder and then rain. I looked up and it was coming down at such a rate that it was pouring off the pitched roof, completely missing the gutters and coming down outside the windows in a sheet of water.  I couldn't see out. It was like being on the inside of a waterfall. It only lasted about ten minutes but it was quite spectacular.


----------



## taxlady

MC, did you see any curved clouds in the sky? When we get the tail end of a hurricane here in Montreal, we can usually see a definite curve to the clouds.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> MC, did you see any curved clouds in the sky? When we get the tail end of a hurricane here in Montreal, we can usually see a definite curve to the clouds.


Too be honest I didn't look. Next time I will. 

It sounds as though we were lucky here in the north west of England. Across on the coast of Northern Island a sailing competition in Strangford Lough was hit by a storm that capsized lots of the boats. It does, however, beg the question of why they didn't cancel it when
the weather forecast had been talking about high winds for a couple of days. 

I hope the Big Bertha didn't affect any DCers and you roofs are still in place.


----------



## Dawgluver

We stayed with my cousins in the Twin Cities area last night, and I was glad I brought a hoodie, it was cold this morning!  As we drove the 5 or so hours home, it reached the low 80's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Having flash flooding up in the mountains, haven't gotten any warnings for us in the valley.  It's more towards the divide so may not come this way.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you're safe, PF!

We had really cloudy, rain on and off all day.  Nothing significant, in fact barely enough to water stuff.  It was really humid though, and mid 80's F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have the Sapphire and Garnet Ranges between us and the area of flooding.  And no more notifications for over an hour.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Having flash flooding up in the mountains, haven't gotten any warnings for us in the valley.  It's more towards the divide so may not come this way.


Be sure to have your flotation devices handy...

We have been, and will be, in the mid-70s for days. All afternoon it's been cloudy, gloomy, sleep-inducing weather. I'm starting to lose the fight.  This is my kind of baking weather. For some reason I've been in the baking mood. So much for any weight I've lost recently.


----------



## GA Home Cook

Hot hot humid hot


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

Heat index right now of 100°F.  Ick.  Even too hot to go to the pool.


----------



## CarolPa

Beautiful sunny day, 75 and breezy.  Love it!


----------



## Katie H

Hot as the Hinges of Hell here and bone dry.  I can't remember the last time we had any rain.  Glenn hasn't mowed in nearly a month and our yard and the fields are brown and crunchy.  The trees are showing signs of drought as they drop brown leaves.  It's too early for fall leaves to be littering the ground in our region.

At least, today, the humidity isn't oppressive and stifling.  This nasty heat has been with us for over a week and we're told it will be hanging around for nearly another week.  Yuck.

The pool is as warm as bath water and we're going to have to siphon off some water and add cold water from the hose to make it even close to refreshing.  Harley won't even go swimming in the 2-acre pond because it's too warm.  After being full to overflowing, the pond has dropped at least 3 feet.  Kinda hot and dry here.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's pouring rain, and the DirecTV satellite went out.  Nice and cool though.


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful day today, 92F but feels cooler - bright blue sky and no wind. Yay!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow Katie, that sounds like some evil heat. Hope you guys get relief soon.


We  had a perfect day. Cool enough to open all the windows, warm enough to have the sunroof open in the car when I was running errands. You would not hear one complaint from me if this weather stuck around until Thanksgiving. Then it need to get cold and snowy for Christmas.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & rain, off & on all day. Raining hard now in SE South Dakota.


----------



## GotGarlic

We've had some beautiful weather lately. Right now, it's 76F and sunny.


----------



## CarolPa

We're having an instant replay of yesterday....beautiful sunny day, 75 and breezy!  

Saw on the news that something is going to hit both the east and west coasts!


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> We're having an instant replay of yesterday....beautiful sunny day, 75 and breezy!
> 
> Saw on the news that something is going to hit both the east and west coasts!



I think you misunderstood  There are hurricanes passing both coasts that are causing dangerous beach conditions, but neither is going to hit land.


----------



## simonbaker

Raining off & on all day. It came down very hard this afternoon. Flash flood warnings are still in effect.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Raining off & on all day. It came down very hard this afternoon. Flash flood warnings are still in effect.



I hope you aren't near any rivers. Rivers have a way of surprising folks by rising a lot faster than they are supposed to.


----------



## Katie H

Same as yesterday.

At least the laundry on the clothesline outside dried in record time.


----------



## Dawgluver

'Twas nice, sunny and hot.  Now it's clouding up, and looks like rain later.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I hope you aren't near any rivers. Rivers have a way of surprising folks by rising a lot faster than they are supposed to.


There are no rivers close by us, but I know they are watching them with all of this rain we have been getting


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot, clear sky...when will winter be here???


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Same as yesterday.
> 
> At least the laundry on the clothesline outside dried in record time.



Oh how I wish we had clotheslines here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yesterday was a pool day.  Today, not so much.  Started out at 78°F, now after a brief thunderboomer, it's 60°.  I think Fall has fallen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got the window scraper out this morning...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, the only frost I saw today was on the ice cream container in our freezer.   Anyway, weren't you just complaining about the heat earlier this week? Now you have what you like!

Our A/C has been on since last night.  I stuck my nose outside to see what it was like...and nearly drowned when I inhaled.  The humidity is supposed to be gone on Sunday. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> PF, the only frost I saw today was on the ice cream container in our freezer.  *Anyway, weren't you just complaining about the heat earlier this week? Now you have what you like!
> *
> Our A/C has been on since last night.  I stuck my nose outside to see what it was like...and nearly drowned when I inhaled.  The humidity is supposed to be gone on Sunday. Got my fingers crossed.



I will always complain about the heat...I didn't think my remark about the ice scraper looked like a complaint...more like a crazy, frisson of joy!


----------



## taxlady

It was hot and really humid, waves at CG, most of the day. At around 17h30 we had an impressive thunder storm. It rained for about an half hour and cleared away most of the mugginess. It's raining again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will always complain about the heat...I didn't think my remark about the ice scraper looked like a complaint...more like a crazy, frisson of joy!


I didn't think the ice scrapper comment was a complaint. Instead, I had a mental image of you looking like this:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

yep, that was it!  LOL!


----------



## Addie

I don't care what the weather is like outside. I can control my environment right here in my apartment, no matter what the season is. Cold? Crank up the heat. Hot? Crank up the AC. And when I have to leave this corner of the earth, I go from the building to a waiting vehicle that has the same controls I have. Isn't science great?


----------



## Dawgluver

It was a lovely 69°F, and Beagle and I went for a walk.  We got halfway, then it started to rain.  I can handle rain, Beagle despises getting wet.  So we cut our walk short, and now the wind is coming up and it's still raining. Apparently she knew something I didn't.


----------



## Andy M.

We are in a stretch of cool weather.  Daytime temps in the low-mid seventies and very low humidity.  Quite pleasant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooler weather, loving it.  I wish I had more time for my walks in the morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been raining all day - just a little sprinkling right now, but there was a lot of flooding in our area today. The temp now is 73F.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> We are in a stretch of cool weather.  Daytime temps in the low-mid seventies and very low humidity.  Quite pleasant.


It can stay like this until you leave for Aruba, right Andy? 

I would not complain if these mild temps and low humidity hung around until Thanksgiving...at least.


----------



## Cheryl J

Had a little rain earlier today.    85F now but doesn't feel that warm. I just came in from the patio, snuggling with a purry kitty on my lap and gazing at that big, bright gorgeous moon.


----------



## licia

We are having boat loads of liquid sunshine.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We are in a stretch of cool weather.  Daytime temps in the low-mid seventies and very low humidity.  Quite pleasant.



And I am loving every minute.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> And I am loving every minute.


It's been a lovely, warm and balmy, late summer day. 

The slightly worrying thing is that the leaves had started changing and falling in the last couple of weeks which is very early for us. Often it can be late October before they start to turn and fall. Wondering if it means there will be an early and hard winter.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> We are in a stretch of cool weather.  Daytime temps in the low-mid seventies and very low humidity.  Quite pleasant.


Gosh, fancy living somewhere where the mid-70's is cool. That's heat wave temperature for us.


----------



## biscotto

Cool and rainy here in the French speaking part of Switzerland.


----------



## Addie

Today it is going to be in the high 60's and cloudy. And it is going to stay that way. Dang. It was so nice yesterday. 

Oh well, a perfect day to go for a small shopping order and then the joy of putting it all away. Still no food stamps. But I need some food in the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

47 F and I am in Heaven...


----------



## taxlady

It's raining here. Beth, Kgirl, how badly are you guys getting hit by Odile? I hope you are both okay.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

it's been raining here for the past two days, not real hard, 
just a spit as my Mother says.
We're waiting for Tropical Depression Odile to pass by, 
but DANG! It's moving so slow... 
the washes are flowing pretty good, 
we haven't had anything BAD happen. 
Just wish that we could divert this precip 
over to Cali where they REALLY need it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Brr, chilly. 45 degrees right now.  I almost ran an ad for our garage sale this Friday & Saturday. Good thing I didn't - they're saying frost on the pumpkins Thursday night, with a HI of 59 Friday. I'd be freezing in the garage! Although they're "Plus One" days, next weekend is expected to be warmer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> It's raining here. Beth, Kgirl, how badly are you guys getting hit by Odile? I hope you are both okay.



We've learned here in the Desert when it rains, stay put!
"turn around, don't drown" is the saying here
so I went out on Monday and stocked up on supplies, 
we're good for probably two weeks if I stretch it 
we're not in a flood plain, we're up on a plateau or mesa, so it's all good here!


----------



## Mad Cook

Mad Cook said:


> Gosh, fancy living somewhere where the mid-70's is cool. That's heat wave temperature for us.


Having said that, it was 26C (=78F) in parts of the UK today. It was warm enough for a short-sleeved tee shirt after dark (8pm) this evening. Most odd. I've known there to be mild overnight frosts before this in September in other years.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Having said that, it was 26C (=78F) in parts of the UK today. It was warm enough for a short-sleeved tee shirt after dark (8pm) this evening. Most odd. I've known there to be mild overnight frosts before this in September in other years.



As we say here in New England, that is the perfect weather to bring out the crowds for voting. When it is raining or snowing hard, they stay home. Me, I just have to go downstairs. My voting poll is right on the first floor of my building.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a gorgeous day!  Low 70’s, bit of a breeze, bright and sunny here along the river.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

HA!
When ever Jim Cantore comes to your town, 
boy! you know you're in trouble.
Well, he has been in Tucson for the past couple-a 
days, but we were spared! HORRAY!
It's been grey and ominious looking for the 
majority of the day, we had some flooding, but this evening
it cleared and we saw the sunset, yeah


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was nice, cool and cloudy all day, then the clouds went away and the smoke from fires rolled in.  Hack, cough!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

All of a sudden it is getting very windy. Still, it is a very beautiful day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another gorgeous day, low 70’s and sunny.  Again.  I'm starting to think late summer might be my favorite season.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My nose is cold.   No problem, we'll probably have to turn the a/c on sometime this weekend.


----------



## Mad Cook

It's decided to rain. Not enough to water the garden but too much to peg my washing on the line outside. Grrr!


----------



## Dawgluver

Icky.  Cloudy, the wind's ablowin', and it's 48°F, though it feels much colder.  DH even wants to shut the windows, which is a rarity.


----------



## KatyCooks

Very bright but low "winter style" sunshine today.   (Blinding when you are driving!)  The leaves on the trees are starting to fall, but the temperature here in Hampshire is definitely drier and warmer than usual.  (66f/19C)


----------



## Cheryl J

Fall is coming and I love it. The leaves are just now beginning to change.  It's still up in the 80's during the day, but early mornings are down to the high 50's and I'm freezing half to death until I put on a sweater and socks.


----------



## simonbaker

We are expecting our first frost tonight. Lows down to 26F tonight in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Dawgluver

We usually get what you get a bit later, SB, but so far they haven't predicted any frost here yet.


----------



## simonbaker

Tis the season.  Hard to believe that Christmas is only about 80 days away! It feels like December tonight.  Bringing all of the plants in tonight.  This cold snap should be reaching you soon Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yup.  Our first frost, if you believe what's on the news, is around Oct. 10.  Sigh. 

Where did summer go?


----------



## simonbaker

No doubt, well said! The latest prediction here is that we will be getting 56" of snow this winter with warmer temp.s to produce more snow. The norm., they say, is 28-30".


----------



## Dawgluver

I can't see either of your pics, SB, just get a broken link.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is 43 F now, was 23 F when I got up this morning.  My kind or weather...LOVE it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, my "love it" weather is about 20 or so degrees warmer than yours. And it was almost perfect today. Sunny and 61 today, middle 40s at night. We're far enough from the coast, so we didn't have the same gloomy day like Addie had. We'll get ours later this year. 

Earlier this week I caved in and started kicking up the thermostat when I crawl out of bed, but once the chill is off the house I turn the temp back down. Didn't need turn it up this morning since the sun got the sun room up to 90 by the time I opened the door. Solar heat gain floods the house!


----------



## Zhizara

I was looking at the hourly weather today and was surprised to see that the temp will be in the mid 60s tonight.

The humidity has relaxed to the point that I won't have to worry about mold and tomorrow is expected to be sunny and mild all day.

I'm hoping that I can unpack my sweat pants and hoodies.

Summer was brutal, but short.  It's been so nice lately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a new pair of merino wool blend leggings to wear under my pants when it gets colder, can;t wait to try them out.  Still too warm.  I have my thin sweater for chilly mornings like yesterday.  It is 36 F out this morning, going for my walk.


----------



## Kayelle

We're so dang hot here!! Yesterday was miserable, and today will be just as bad.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's absolutely gorgeous here - mostly sunny and 77F.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Zhizara

It's gorgeous!  73° and the humidity keeps dropping (finally!) and now is 39%.


----------



## Mad Cook

After a very peculiar September with temperatures up to the 70s F in some areas and very little rain, today has been chilly and very wet until after lunch when the sun came out. Just in time as I was going to water my herb garden when I got home from the stables. Instead I stayed indoors with a big mug of tea and wallowed with "Now Voyager" on DVD - "Oh Jerry, don't ask for the moon. We have the stars". You never knew that smoking a cigarette could be so romantic!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a new pair of merino wool blend leggings to wear under my pants when it gets colder, can;t wait to try them out.  Still too warm.  I have my thin sweater for chilly mornings like yesterday.  It is 36 F out this morning, going for my walk.




Costco!  I got a new pair too, they're so soft.  DH liked them so much, I had to get him a pair too.  Free shipping!

Not quite as raw and windy as yesterday, but close.  51°F right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Costco!  I got a new pair too, they're so soft.  DH liked them so much, I had to get him a pair too.  Free shipping!
> 
> Not quite as raw and windy as yesterday, but close.  51°F right now.



Those are the ones, I could not believe the price ($15.99) and how soft they are.  Come on cold weather.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

It was 96⁰ yesterday and all through next week will be the same
ACK! 
(yeah, but it's a DRY heat... hot is hot, period!)


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks for the laugh, KGirl!  Believe me, 96° and humid is even worse.  Sweat won't evaporate and you feel like you can't breathe.  

Here in Southern Louisiana it can get that way at times.  

I've lived on both Arizona and Hawaii and I'd take those weathers over a hot & gooey summer here!


----------



## Dawgluver

Would love to be able to just pop into the ocean on Kauai, it could get as humid as it wants!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

100% humidity when you're in the water Dawg!

We have 100% humidity here right now. Woke up to a gloomy morning, it's been that way all day, and now it's been raining for about an hour.


----------



## Alix

It was an absolutely amazing day here. Clear skies, warm sun and about 20C (70F). It got a bit breezy later in the afternoon, but that's OK by me. It was still fantastically beautiful.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> 100% humidity when you're in the water Dawg!
> 
> We have 100% humidity here right now. Woke up to a gloomy morning, it's been that way all day, and now it's been raining for about an hour.




Love that 100% humidity, especially if I'm surrounded by clear blue water, fish, and coral!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Zhizara said:


> Thanks for the laugh, KGirl!  Believe me, 96° and humid is even worse.  Sweat won't evaporate and you feel like you can't breathe.
> 
> Here in Southern Louisiana it can get that way at times.
> 
> I've lived on both Arizona and Hawaii and I'd take those weathers over a hot & gooey summer here!



I've never been to Louisiana before, some day I'm sure we'll make it, hopefully to NOLA ... funny, I can't care for humidity any more, I've turned into a lizard 




Dawgluver said:


> Would love to be able to just pop into the ocean on Kauai, it could get as humid as it wants!



I'd take Lanikai/Kailua beach anytime!


----------



## Roll_Bones

I hate humidity although a Caribbean surrounding could temper those feelings.
Its cold here in Upstate SC today.  It was 40 degrees this am.


----------



## simonbaker

Got up at 5:30 am to see the eclipse, then onto the red moon.
Beautiful day here. High of 60F. It's lightening now with a nice light rain in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Addie

Mid 60's. I can live with this.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mid 60's here too, and not a cloud in the sky earlier.  Beautiful fall day.

Glad you were able to see the eclipse and blood moon, SB!  I didn't get up early enough.


----------



## Cheryl J

simonbaker said:


> *Got up at 5:30 am to see the eclipse, then onto the red moon.*
> Beautiful day here. High of 60F. It's lightening now with a nice light rain in SE South Dakota.


 
I got up to watch it too, but it was 3:30AM out here.  I set my alarm.  It was pretty amazing.


----------



## Zhizara

Brrrr....Chilly!

A front came through last night.  It's 61° with a high today expected of only 75°


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll have to get a sweater...it's 38 F out.


----------



## JGDean

Thunderstorms and wind last night - power went out about 2 am - back on at 5:30 - it's clearing up now - about 73 - humid. We have several trees near the pool. I have a lot of cleanup to do.


----------



## JoAnn L.

51 right now. Lots of rain last night with more expected through out the day. They just said on the radio that it is going to be very windy today.


----------



## Addie

We have  your weather coming our way. Our temp is supposed to get up to 75ºF. Sixty-five right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cool, rainy, and 53°F.  The wind is supposed to pick up here too.


----------



## GotGarlic

75°F and lots of puffy clouds. We might be getting some rain this afternoon.


----------



## tinlizzie

I wonder if folks would mind starting out their post here with the general area of where they are...sometimes that info appears under the avatar, sometimes not.  When I'm too short of time to go to DC -- having received the latest post via email -- I'd sure like to see where your weather is happening.  

Here is SW Florida, we're eagerly awaiting a cold front that's due to arrive Thursday.  Today it's still hot and humid.  Talk of leg warmers brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## JGDean

I'm in NW FL. Its 53 and is supposed to be clear and sunny and get up to around 73. Good walking weather for me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45F in Montana...expecting the temp to drop as the sun comes up...still pretty dark out there.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks,  JG - your cool weather should drift on down here tomorrow.

Thank you, too, PF - 45 degrees - that's your walking around weather, isn't it?


----------



## Aunt Bea

74F waiting for the rain to arrive!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks,  JG - your cool weather should drift on down here tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you, too, PF - 45 degrees - *that's your walking around weather, isn't it?*



Oh yes, I love the cooler weather and being able to get my sweaters out.  Short distances outside, I don't even wear a coat.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Going to be in the mid 50's today with lots of clouds.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Humid here near The Quiet Corner. Looking forward to cooler and drier weather moving in by Friday. Operative word: drier.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*It's Tropical Here In The Middle Of The Desert!*


----------



## Cheryl J

Still in the 80's here in the high desert during the day, but I'm loving how the nights are cooling down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

49F...been waking up to frosty mornings.  Loving it.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's sunny and 68F right now. We're supposed to have a beautiful afternoon at 75F here in southeastern Virginia.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

41F...got my sweater out...


----------



## LPBeier

It is raining for the fourth day in a row.  So much for planning a day at the beach with Violet and one of the kids.


----------



## phinz

50* here today. Headed to the time of year I hate the most.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 59F here in the nation's capital. I'm on my way to Penzey's after having a lovely ham, cheddar, rosemary biscuit at a local bakery. Yum!


----------



## Addie

63ºF and cloudy overcast. There is a 60% chance of rain this afternoon and tonight. Good day to make Scotch Broth!


----------



## LPBeier

Not raining, not sunny.  Not hot, not cold.  Still a little dampness on the roads from the rain last night, but no sign it will continue today but you never know.  

In other words another typical fall day in the BC Lower Mainland.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> It's 59F here in the nation's capital. I'm on my way to Penzey's after having a lovely ham, cheddar, rosemary biscuit at a local bakery. Yum!



Looks delicious, GG


----------



## PrincessFiona60

47 F glorious weather.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Windy. I think I saw Margaret Hamilton bicycle by.  AND she had Toto! 

I hope we don't lose power...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Windy. I think I saw Margaret Hamilton bicycle by.  AND she had Toto!
> 
> I hope we don't lose power...



We are having thunder banging around.


----------



## Addie

We are in the middle of our first Nor'easter. And it is a doozy.


----------



## Zhizara

Uh oh.  The temperature is expected to dip to 46° during the night tonight.  I'd better make sure the windows are closed.

Lately, days have been open window wonderful.  Lots of sunshine and low humidity.  Hopefully I'll still be able to open the windows sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## Addie

We have a storm heading our way. I hope it holds off so the kiddies can have their night. It is going to be more wind than rain. And the temps are dropping as I sit here and type. 

Right now our city is in mourning due to the death of our recent mayor. He served longer than any other mayor and was the first Italian American mayor. He managed to break the Irish stranglehold that this city had going. Fortunately, his services will be private, which is a good thing. They will be during the storm. 

I need to get a move on. Have several errands to run.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was around 50 and dry while the trick-or-treaters roamed the neighborhood. Just started to sprinkle as the last of the kiddos were heading home. Himself and I sat out on the porch the entire time handing stuff out and commenting on costumes. LOTS of costumes.  355 kid worth of costumes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snow levels down to 4500 feet...4-8 inches of snow in the passes are expected.  Getting my winter boots out and hope I can wear them!


----------



## Dawgluver

Down to 30°F here along the Mississippi, and still very windy.  Not as many trick or treaters as we had last year.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Snow levels down to 4500 feet...4-8 inches of snow in the passes are expected.  Getting my winter boots out and hope I can wear them!



So you are not going to Florida for the winter? 

What level are you at?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are at 3209 feet.  No, not going to Florida.  I'd like to go for a wander outside right now, it's 46 degrees out now...LOVE it!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are at 3209 feet.  No, not going to Florida.  I'd like to go for a wander outside right now, it's 46 degrees out now...LOVE it!



Well you may get your wish. I will keep your fingers crossed for you.

I am hooked up with a weather alert system that sends me weather alerts. My information comes from a meteorological station that is located right in my neighborhood. They keep sending me coastal flood and very high wind warnings. Considering I am only a block from the Atlantic Ocean, I do pay attention to it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Supposed to get down to the mid 60's over the weekend.  Brrrr.....gonna have to get out my warm comfies.


----------



## Addie

Scary. I can hear the winds. We have a totally dead tree out in front of the building. I hope there is no car parked next to it. Because with the wind gusts that are predicted, I doubt that tree is going to be standing by the end of this storm. 

I have notified the city about it. They sent someone out to look at it and put a big orange circle on it. That means that the tree is on the schedule to be removed. But when is the question.


----------



## Kayelle

*Thank you Lord.....it's raining!!*

This is just a drop in the bucket with this terrible drought, but tonight we're having the first measurable rain since last April. It sounds so wonderful, we sat on the porch tonight just watching and listening. It's been so very long since we could hear rain falling from inside the house it just sounds so comforting. Wonder of all wonders, our TV is out because of it. Rain, beautiful rain!!!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> *Thank you Lord.....it's raining!!*
> 
> This is just a drop in the bucket with this terrible drought, but tonight we're having the first measurable rain since last April. It sounds so wonderful, we sat on the porch tonight just watching and listening. It's been so very long since we could hear rain falling from inside the house it just sounds so comforting. Wonder of all wonders, our TV is out because of it. Rain, beautiful rain!!!



Kayelle I hope you get about three to five days of continuous rain. Not enough to cause any flooding, but just enough to soak into the earth and replenish, even if just partial, so that your world can start to flourish again. Good Luck and enjoy!  

Rain, glorious rain! And one for the rain!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle, time to be singin' in the rain! Hope you get a nice amount that shrinks the drought level.


We've got winds out our way too now Addie. So far the roof is still on the house...


----------



## Addie

I love the ocean. I don't think I could live without it. But living just a block away can be scary at times. I sometimes wish I still had that stupid innocence of youth. As a kid I thought storms were great. Very exciting.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mrs. DF sent this to me
this was taken on Oct 9th
at Willow Lake in Prescott Arizona
a huge lightening storm cell
Mother Nature can be frightening as well as awesome
I just wish that we could share some of our rain this Monsoon Season
with California, the fruit and veggie basket to the USofA
(click on the photo to see it larger, very cool)


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful pic, K-girl.

We had a cloudy, breezy, but balmy 68°F here along the mighty Mississip.  Friends who live in Mexico got down to 64°, and were freezing their tortillas off.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 22149
> 
> Mrs. DF sent this to me
> this was taken on Oct 9th
> at Willow Lake in Prescott Arizona
> a huge lightening storm cell
> Mother Nature can be frightening as well as awesome
> I just wish that we could share some of our rain this Monsoon Season
> with California, the fruit and veggie basket to the USofA
> (click on the photo to see it larger, very cool)



WOW...I clicked on that picture and it looks just terrifying! I'd be hiding under my bed!

Our rain didn't last more than several hours a few nights ago, but we did get 1 1/2 inches at our house and everything looked so fresh and clean the next day. My skylights in the house are actually clean again!


----------



## Addie

I just saw a show the other day about sudden heavy rain storms in the Arizona desert. Frightening.


----------



## Cheryl J

We got a little rain on Halloween night during the wee hours.  I didn't hear it, but woke up to see that some water did fall from the sky. 

It's been in the 80's here during the day lately, and down in the 50's at night.  Supposed to start cooling down to the mid 70's by the middle of next week.  The leaves are just now starting to turn color.  I love fall.


----------



## Dawgluver

Massive winds and a high of 45°F here along the river.


----------



## Aunt Bea

39°F, cold, dark, breezy!

We are having a miniature blizzard, the first snow of the season! 

By the first of the year I will have had enough!


----------



## Addie

Windy as all get out. Temp is 42ºF. and dropping. Not very pleasant right now. And it is only going to get worse as the night wears on.


----------



## roadfix

another very warm day here with the shop AC's running since morning.....  I don't like this.


----------



## Kayelle

It's 85 on my front porch and the AC is on. I don't like it either RF


----------



## Cheryl J

Still T-shirt weather here, too....but I do like it.   Not hot enough to run the AC anymore, and not yet cold enough for the heater.  I love open window weather.


----------



## Addie

It is 36ºF. and very windy out. I am going to have to get out my snow leopard coat. That thing is so heavy and warm. 

I have to go up to the church. Today is the Fair and I don't want to miss it. But the sun is supposed to be shining bright today. One bright spot in my day.


----------



## roadfix

I got into shorts and tank top after I got out of the shower this morning.  That's what I felt like.


----------



## simonbaker

38F it has been very windy the past few days. No snow yet in SE South Dakota. Snow is predicted on Monday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cold and windy here today too, and some snow expected Tuesday.  Looks like tomorrow and Monday will still be OK for a walk here along the river, mid 50's.


----------



## simonbaker

39F this morning. High of 45F predicted today w a 20% chanec of rain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33F this morning...


----------



## Addie

47ºF. and sunny.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's a little after 11AM here, 72F and sunny, supposed to get to a high of 84F today.


----------



## Dawgluver

I miss 72°F.  We're at 57, will go for a walk in a bit.


----------



## simonbaker

Brrrrr cold. 23F with strong wind. We did not get the snow they predicted. It's all North & East of us.


----------



## roadfix

Cool and overcast.....my kind of weather.   Why can't it be like this every day?


----------



## JoAnn L.

29 right now. Had some snow flakes flying around this morning.


----------



## simonbaker

17F Brr cold. Snow flurries off & on all day, windy & cold. Could use  some sunshine!


----------



## Dawgluver

A very raw and windy 31°F here along the river.  We got some snow too.  And to think we got to 68° yesterday.


----------



## Souschef

Overcast and a little cool. Yesterday was interesting, however. I fly for Angel Flight and had to pick up a patient and his mom in Santa Maria California.
To get to our destination I had to fly through 1500 feet of clouds to get on top. 
The wild thing is that our Plumeria is still blooming!


----------



## Zhizara

I went to sleep around 12:30 and woke up at 1:40 freezing.  Brrrr.  My hands were like ice, there was no way I'd be able to get back to sleep.  We've got freeze warnings thru Saturday.

I'll bet there will be frost on the cars in the parking lot when it's light enough to see.  It seems awfully early to be this cold.  I'm really glad I don't have to go anywhere.

I do need to get to the outdoor faucet to refill my water jugs for my plants.  I only have a trickle left, and the humidity has been extemely low lately, so I know they need water and my tap water is softened water which contains salt.

It's too cold (lazy) to go outside and get my feet wet.

It's time for another heat wave.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We have an inch of snow with more on the way!

North of here some places got 6 or 7 inches!

I'm too lazy to brush off the car, can you imagine hitching up the horses! 

The Ronettes - Sleigh Ride - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

10F and blustery.  I really don't mind the cold, but that wind is enough to frost my pumpkins...


----------



## CharlieD

Gosh, winter came way too early this year. Last night was 19. We got couple inches of snow in town. 
Must be global warming.

Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## simonbaker

When I went to work it was 1 F. High of 17 F today. The wind was not quite as bad & the sun was shining.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, it seems like just yesterday so many of you were posting of the endless snow and cold weather, and here it is starting again.  Time flies too fast. 

Supposed to be a high here of 72 tomorrow, but a low tomorrow night of *38*.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

19F, it's brilliant outside!


----------



## bethzaring

supposed to be 1*F tonight...

taken from my back yard


----------



## Aunt Bea

bethzaring said:


> supposed to be 1*F tonight...
> 
> taken from my back yard



Very nice!

I would never get anything done. 

 I would just with a cup of coffee staring off into space!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> supposed to be 1*F tonight...
> 
> taken from my back yard



Beautiful.  I need to go out and get some pictures around town.  The snow is on the mountains and it is so wonderful!


----------



## simonbaker

17 F COLD.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're at 15°F here along the Mississippi.


----------



## CharlieD

I think high today was 18 or so.


----------



## Claire

Today we got up to a downright balmy 27 degrees with about an inch of snow.  Now it is about 12 degrees out there.  Rosebud only weighs about 25 lbs. and has short hair, so I have to stand by the door to make sure she gets out and back in quickly!


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrr...41 now and the weather reports are saying down to 34 tonight.   I might have to turn on the heater and bring the patio plants in tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Raw, damp and down right cold. Rain! And I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon right during the time there will be a wind advisory.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dang it's cold!  Wind's whipping and we're around -5 with wind chill though the thermometer says 12° F.  We may even break a coldness record tomorrow.  Oh joy oh rapture.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Dang it's cold!  Wind's whipping and we're around -5 with wind chill though the thermometer says 12° F.  We may even break a coldness record tomorrow.  Oh joy oh rapture.



36ºF right now with promises of the temperature dropping even more. Su So much to look forward to.


----------



## CharlieD

Dawgluver said:


> Dang it's cold!  Wind's whipping and we're around -5 with wind chill though the thermometer says 12° F.  We may even break a coldness record tomorrow.  Oh joy oh rapture.




Same thing here. It's crazy. How can be so cold so early?


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## ShannaLee83

We just got our first snow Sunday. It is cold, hense all the baking I am doing...and I don't like to bake...


----------



## Zhizara

It's in the 40's with a strong northern wind all day.  I have to go outside to refill the water bottles for my plants from the outside water faucet.  Ugh!

I have to do that because the softened water we have for tap water has salt in it.  It's a plant killer!


----------



## Cheryl J

Finally up to almost 50 after being in the low 40's all morning.  Not going to get a whole lot warmer today, maybe mid 60's.  Sunny and blue sky, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 23 F out and I love it.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 16°F and I don't love it.  Thankfully the wind has died down.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I guess I won't complain about my 58 degrees and rain here on Fort Myers Beach. After all, it's warmer than most of you! Except that YOU love the cold PF. I believe you are certifiable...


----------



## ShannaLee83

Still cold here in OK but the snow has melted and I am not getting 4 sets of wet snow paw prints in the house several times a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I guess I won't complain about my 58 degrees and rain here on Fort Myers Beach. After all, it's warmer than most of you! Except that YOU love the cold PF. I believe you are certifiable...



It's 13 this morning, I get to wear a sweater!


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 13 this morning, I get to wear a sweater!



It's 45 right now; I've dusted off my coat and uncovered my rose bushes.  Glad it didn't frost.

PF, maybe someday you'll get to come back as a penguin.  (That's probably not an original idea.)


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I guess I won't complain about my 58 degrees and rain here on Fort Myers Beach. After all, it's warmer than most of you! Except that YOU love the cold *PF. I believe you are certifiable...*





I am with you on that one. The rest of the world is complaining about how cold it is, and she is loving it.


----------



## CarolPa

Our temps have been in the teens but we're supposed to be back to the 40s and 50s by the weekend.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 13 this morning, I get to wear a sweater!




PF I own one sweater, and I wear it about once a year.  Hasn't been cold enough for it yet.  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> It's 45 right now; I've dusted off my coat and uncovered my rose bushes.  Glad it didn't frost.
> 
> PF, maybe someday you'll get to come back as a penguin.  (That's probably not an original idea.)



I wouldn't mind Antarctica except for the wind.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm a wimp when the winter weather first moves in.   The last couple of mornings have been in the 40's so when I get up, I layer. 3 layers on top, thick sweats, 2 pairs of socks and fuzzy slippers.  LOL.  By the time I get moving around a bit and the sun warms things up, I de-layer.    Then as the cold moves in over the season I get used to it.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a balmy 24°F here along the river, 5° with wind chill.  And man, it's windy. DH has taken to wearing his long johns to his work office as construction cut the heating thingy and he's been freezing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just wanted to share - it's not always sunny and warm here in these parts, we do occasionally get some snowfall!  These pics are from 2 years ago, shot from my front porch and a wider shot across the street. We so look forward to a little snow each year but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## Andy M.

Be happy you don't live in the Buffalo NY area.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Be happy you don't live in the Buffalo NY area.


 
Thank you for your comment, Andy. ;-)
My thoughts and prayers go out to those who are suffering from the severe weather conditions in that area.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl, those photos are really lovely! I especially like the way the falling snow is captured in the second one.

After another February Florida day, we'll be enjoying seasonable weather in the mid- to upper-70s until we cross the border into Georgia sometime on Saturday. At least today's sky cleared enough to give us a beautiful sunset. This was my view of the setting sun from the kitchen counter as I was prepping tonight's dinner:


----------



## CharlieD

I think compare to Buffalo, NY, we are in paradise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

7 foot of snow on the football field?!!?  How do you move that much snow and where do you move it all to?

I would find a home for it, but they would have to find a way to get it here.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It is raining. Thank goodness its not cold today.


----------



## Dawgluver

Raining here along the river too.  Nice 50°F though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

36 cloudy...hoping for snow...I'm off to do laundry!


----------



## Dawgluver

It snowed last night, and today the wind's ablowin' and we've had bouts of freezing rain.  Now it's snowing again and 26°F here along the Mississippi.  I canceled my Walmart trip.


----------



## Addie

It is 61ºF. It rained most of the day. Folks were out with just a sweater on and all the windows are open. Yet we are expecting a snowstorm on Wednesday/Thursday. Go figure.


----------



## Zhizara

The wind turned back to the north again, so even in the higher 60s no more open windows so I'm swaddled in my sweats.

At least I haven't had to use the heater yet.


----------



## Addie

I wish the weatherman would make up his mind. Now we are supposed to get just some rain and a few flakes on Wed./Thurs.


----------



## simonbaker

It has been very cold this week, in the single didgets. Warmed up to 20 F today, it just started snowing now.


----------



## Dawgluver

You need to quit sending us your weather, SB.  Now it's 21°F, and supposed to snow tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> You need to quit sending us your weather, SB.  Now it's 21°F, and supposed to snow tomorrow.


Wish it was something I could do something about Dawg. I' just happy it has warmed up some & the wind has gone down. Hope the weather holds out for Thanksgiving weekend. Hope you have a great Turkey day!


----------



## Dawgluver

You too!  Drive carefully!  You don't have to work I hope?


----------



## Cheryl J

47 here now at 8:30.  I just looked at the forecast and it's supposed to be 78 and sunny on Thanksgiving day. Daughter and SIL want to have Tday dinner on the patio, looks like it'll be a nice day for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A measly, barely 1/8th inch of snow...on top of ice and some idjit out there with his snow plow blade on his *truck* pushing that little bit of snow around.


----------



## simonbaker

an=





Dawgluver said:


> You too!  Drive carefully!  You don't have to work I hope?


Thank goodness, no.  

Woke up to snow this morning & 20 F. We ended up with 2" of the white fluffy stuff, it may be heading your way....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We got about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of snow, bracketed either side by blowing, freeziing drizzle. At least the siding shouldn't blow off when the winds whip up tonight!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We got about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of snow, bracketed either side by blowing, freeziing drizzle. At least the siding shouldn't blow off when the winds whip up tonight!



Still raining  here. No snow. Tonight or tomorrow. But we do have a very high wind. It is presently blowing at 18 m.p.h. with gusts up to 35 mph.


----------



## Cheryl J

47F here now at noon, and it's been pouring down rain since 6AM!   I'm loving it - we need it sooo badly!  Things are starting to flood - decorative bark is floating on the paver walkways in the back yard, so it's going to be a mess to clean up, but I don't care!


----------



## roadfix

First significant rain in several months here.  My plants are loving it.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> First significant rain in several months here. My plants are loving it.


 
Isn't it wonderful??!!


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> Isn't it wonderful??!!



Yes, it is.......except that I need a new roof.   With the amount of rain we get here I've been putting this off for the last several years.....

Also, people here don't know how to drive in the rain.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wet! It's been raining since very early this morning and supposed to continue all day. We may get up to 5 inches.


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, my weather turned out a beautiful, sunny 78°!


----------



## Aunt Bea

36°F, dark and snowing!


----------



## Dawgluver

We saw the sun for a bit this morning, but it's currently cloudy and 31°F here along the river.  No snow though!


----------



## Kayelle

All of us in this neck of the woods are so happy about this rain! 
So far  we've had 2" at our house and more expected. We couldn't find our rain  gauge (no wonder) so we set a plastic glass on the stair rail to the  porch and taped a ruler to it.

 I just hope the burned hillsides south of here hold, but they never do when it rains a lot. For right now all this water from the sky is a blessed event!


----------



## Dawgluver

Wonderful news, Kay!


----------



## simonbaker

Great night. 32 F took the dogs for a long walk. Not much wind & so still & quiet outside.


----------



## Addie

Right now it is 41ºF. Yesterday it was in the low 30's high 20's. Of course my exam for certification for my continuance of using The Ride was held outside. We even saw a couple of snow flakes. I was freezing. Even though I dressed for the weather.

I am very happy for those of you who are getting much needed rain. It is about time. I would suggest you go out and dance in it. It will leave you with a great feeling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

8 degrees...will get colder as the sun comes up.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 8 degrees...will get colder as the sun comes up.



And I bet you are loving it. I just noticed our temp has dropped to 37 degrees. That does not make me happy.


----------



## Zhizara

Silly weather.  It got up to 79° today!  Shouldn't we be having frost warnings this time of your?


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Silly weather.  It got up to 79° today!  Shouldn't we be having frost warnings this time of your?



Of course. I wouldn't complain though if our weather was that good. We are expecting to have a nice sunny day with the temps reaching the low 40's. I can live with that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22F...a warming trend


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 22F...a warming trend



Wow! Definitely bikini weather. For both of us!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm sorry.  At least today is foggy and will be overcast all day.  No sun expected.


----------



## roadfix

The weather was awesome today.


----------



## simonbaker

35 F now.  Beautiful day~!  Highs plan to be in the 40's this weekend. It sure doesn't feel like December in South Dakota


----------



## Dawgluver

38°F here along the river.  I'm getting out my flannel bikini for next week, it's supposed to be in the 40's.

Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sitting here with a fan and looking for the remote to the floor fan.  Shrek has gotten so cold blooded I expect to see him sitting on a rock in the desert.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> 38°F here along the river. I'm getting out my flannel bikini for next week, it's supposed to be in the 40's.
> 
> Don't say you weren't warned.


 
 I need one of those flannel bikinis.  lol


----------



## Cheryl J

It's about 55 here now and really light out, thanks to that big ol' bright moon.  Loving it.  

I was hoping for some more rain, but the 5 day forecast says 0%.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beats the fur bikinis, those itched.


----------



## Cheryl J




----------



## Dawgluver

Wool bikinis are the worst.  Glad you can finally wear your flannel one, Cheryl.


----------



## Cheryl J




----------



## Dawgluver

We'll all have to think about getting together to make a calendar.


----------



## CharlieD

70, here in Florida. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Zhizara

High of 79° today in New Orleans.


----------



## Kayelle

The expected big rain storm came over the top of our house like a freight train last night. 

The pounding rain and *wind* woke me up from a deep sleep around midnight and it raged for who knows how long. This sunny morning our new rain gauge registered 2 1/2 inches. 

I just heard on the news that we need ten more storms like this to get us over this terrible California drought. I'm really sorry about all the people with mud slides but....


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I'm really sorry about all the people with mud slides but....



but... people shouldn't build houses on slopes or in valleys subject to mud slides. It's not rocket science. John McPhee wrote a wonderful book on people battling nature, including a section on this topic: The Control of Nature: John McPhee: 9780374522599: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle, you have sunshine?   I expected you'd still be getting heavy rain in your area. It's still raining here, 45F, and windy.  My property is already flooded and heavier thunderstorms are expected this afternoon.  The air is so dense and cloudy I can't even see the Sierras out the window, but I hear there's snow.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, the sun was just a break in the clouds. Since I got up, we've had another 1/2 inch of liquid gold. How do you like my cool new rain gauge?


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Cheryl, the sun was just a break in the clouds. Since I got up, we've had another 1/2 inch of liquid gold. How do you like my cool new rain gauge?



Wow, 2.5 inches. I see a lot of water. Can you get a picture of the yard?


----------



## mimig

Temp: 53; feels much colder though; has been raining incessantly over the past 24  hrs. and we've survived a flash flood warning yesterday.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> but... people shouldn't build houses on slopes or in valleys subject to mud slides. It's not rocket science. John McPhee wrote a wonderful book on people battling nature, including a section on this topic: The Control of Nature: John McPhee: 9780374522599: Amazon.com: Books



Nope, it's not rocket science and it's exactly why I've never lived where my home would be in harm's way. Drought leaves everything tinder dry, subject to brush fires and that always leads to flooding and land slides. Some people have the calling to live where there are panoramic views and take the chance of personal disaster, but I've come to learn that some hear a different drummer out here. Some would call it being foolish and others are willing to gamble. On the other hand, natural disasters of earthquakes, tornado's, hurricanes, blizzards, etc. can come to everyone.


----------



## GotGarlic

Good for you  Plus the earthquakes make the burned hills, bare of vegetation, unstable, so when the rains come, there's nothing to hold the loose earth in place. It turns to mud and away it goes. When people have to build catch basins above their homes to prevent them from being inundated by mud slides, I think they should be denied insurance and government help.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, that rain gauge is a nice little gadget to have, for sure!  You got quite a lot of rain - I don't know yet how much we got, and it's not done yet.  In the past hour though, the clouds have cleared up somewhat, and sunny blue sky is peeking through!  

As far as building homes on susceptible slopes - yikes, I'm with y'all there.  Every time I see homes built on stilts on hillsides in CA, I cringe.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Good for you  Plus the earthquakes make the burned hills, bare of vegetation, unstable, so when the rains come, there's nothing to hold the loose earth in place. It turns to mud and away it goes. When people have to build catch basins above their homes to prevent them from being inundated by mud slides, I think they should be denied insurance and government help.



In years we haven't had drought and the fires, we have plenty of vegetation on the hills to deal with our normal 15" of rain a year. It has little to do with our very far and few between earthquakes. At least we don't have yearly "earthquake season" like "hurricane season". That leads me to agree that some folks should also be denied insurance and government help for those outer banks houses built as sitting ducks for hurricanes.


----------



## GotGarlic

The book I mentioned describes how earthquakes are involved. And I agree 100% about people living on barrier islands, or even at Sandbridge Beach in Virginia Beach. They're ridiculously stubborn, imo, first to stay there and second, to get angry when their insurance rates go up.

I don't know how much this comes up in California, but the federal government is changing the rules and increasing the rates for FEMA flood insurance. Past time, imo.


----------



## Addie

Right now our temperature is at its peak. 37ºF. At least there is no snow on the ground.


----------



## roadfix

I had to run out in the patio in my PJ's at 3 am to retract our patio umbrellas.  We had sudden ferocious winds and rain overnight.  Good soaking all around....  I loved it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yikes!  With that wind last night, your umbrellas may have ended up in the next county!


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I had to run out in the patio in my PJ's at 3 am to retract our patio umbrellas.  We had sudden ferocious winds and rain overnight.  Good soaking all around....  I loved it.



 I thought about you last night with all those umbrellas. Good golly man, didn't you watch the weather report about the coming storm? Three am sounds about right as our wind/rain pounding was about midnight.


----------



## roadfix

I knew the storm was heading.....I was tracking the radar images most of the night.
I just completely forgot about the umbrellas after coming home from work at 8pm.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I knew the storm was heading.....I was tracking the radar images most of the night.
> I just completely forgot about the umbrellas after coming home from work at 8pm.



I bet that huge one over your cooking station was a bear to get down!


----------



## roadfix

At least it wasn't a cold winter storm.  Temps were rather mild, actually.


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, it's just so nice to have some weather to talk about. I remember when a new local tv weather man came from the east coast and he was complaining there was nothing to talk about day after day after day. "Sunny, mild and beautiful".


----------



## Cheryl J

Well, here comes part 2 - it's pouring again, this time with thunder and lightning.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Yep, it's just so nice to have some weather to talk about. I remember when a new local tv weather man came from the east coast and he was complaining there was nothing to talk about day after day after day. "Sunny, mild and beautiful".



Sort of sounds like Hawaii. They tack the weather on the very end of sports. Gives it maybe two sentences. Same as today. More sunshine.


----------



## roadfix

Now I recall.  What woke me up prior to the storm reaching us at 3am was my wife's new iphone.  It lit up with a loud severe weather alert message.  That was around 2:30 am.  Half an hour later we were getting pounded.  Rock!


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Now I recall.  What woke me up prior to the storm reaching us at 3am was my wife's new iphone.  It lit up with a loud severe weather alert message.  That was around 2:30 am.  Half an hour later we were getting pounded.  Rock!



I have one of those warnings on my computer. And I hear that you folks also had a tornado on top of everything else going on. I guess the next weather problem you haven't had yet is a blizzard. Boy, when you get weather problems, you get the big ones.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> The book I mentioned describes how earthquakes are involved. And I agree 100% about people living on barrier islands, or even at Sandbridge Beach in Virginia Beach. They're ridiculously stubborn, imo, first to stay there and second, to get angry when their insurance rates go up.
> 
> I don't know how much this comes up in California, but the federal government is changing the rules and increasing the rates for FEMA flood insurance. Past time, imo.



The powers that be, here in Mass. they are refusing to assist home owners who have built their homes so that their steps bring them right down to the beach and sand. With all the storms we have had these past years, a lot of the beaches have gotten washed away and now the homes and cottages are on the beach. A lot closer than a lot of them want to be. So now they want these little towns and the state to build barrier walls to protect their property. Those folks are telling the home owners, "Sorry, you knew what you were buying into." The town of Winthrop is spending an awful lot of money trucking truck load of sand day after day to replace what has been washed away over the years. None of it will benefit any of the homes. Only those people that go to the beach in the summer. There are Jersey Barriers down the middle of the road. The do help hold back most of the water when the waves wash over the beach wall. But not all of it. 

I would hate to be paying their insurance rates right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh goody Avalanche Season and it's raining out  39Fand it's so dark outside.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

It has been raining here since last night
There'll be snow in the higher elevations
It was still so dark with the clouds so low
I slept until 9am, oh my


----------



## roadfix

Addie said:


> Boy, when you get weather problems, you get the big ones.



Yeah, we don't have regular rain days.  We get rain only when "storms" roll in......


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Yeah, we don't have regular rain days.  We get rain only when "storms" roll in......



I feel sorry for the kids in CAli. They don't even get snow days to build a snowman.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a nice, cloudy 49°F here along the river.  No snow either!


----------



## Addie

37ºF. and overcast. Very cold and raw.


----------



## callmaker60

Cloudy and temp. in the mid 30's.


----------



## CWS4322

Enough said:


----------



## roadfix

I have not watered my back yard in over 2 weeks!  My next water bill is going to be relatively low.


----------



## StarsWithLove

It's been raining off and on here in the San Francisco Bay Area! Kind of sad weather for my birthday but I digress. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

41ºF. Overcast, cold, raw and dreary. And I have an appointment this afternoon. Oh how can I stand so much joy? I absolutely have to keep this one. I have cancelled the last two with my cardiologist. Winthrop and my doctor are not very happy with me.


----------



## CarolPa

The cold weather is back.  37 degrees at 3PM.  It was spitting snow this morning, but just briefly.  I'm surprised that we haven't had an actual snowfall yet this season.  I like to see snow over the holidays, but that makes it hard for those who have to travel.


----------



## Addie

Our temp has been crawling up. It is now 47ºF. But it is still overcast and raw cold. I hate this kind of weather.


----------



## Kayelle

I flew out of bed at 1am with a bright flash and a  *huge *clap of thunder right over our house! I thought we were bombed or something!! 
It *poured* rain for about 20 minutes and there was a 1/2" of more liquid gold in my handy dandy rain gauge this morning. It's bright clean and beautiful out there at noon now with the door open and a temp of 69 degrees. It reminds me of the song from Camelot.

_ARTHUR:
It's true! It's true! The crown has made it clear.
The climate must be perfect all the year.

A law was made a distant moon ago here:
July and August cannot be too hot.
And there's a legal limit to the snow here
In Camelot.
The winter is forbidden till December
And exits March the second on the dot.
By order, summer lingers through September
In Camelot.
Camelot! Camelot!
I know it sounds a bit bizarre,
But in Camelot, Camelot
That's how conditions are.
The rain may never fall till after sundown.
By eight, the morning fog must disappear.
In short, there's simply not
A more congenial spot
For happily-ever-aftering than here
In Camelot.

Camelot! Camelot!
I know it gives a person pause,
But in Camelot, Camelot
Those are the legal laws.
The snow may never slush upon the hillside.
By nine p.m. the moonlight must appear.
In short, there's simply not
A more congenial spot
For happily-ever-aftering than here
In Camelot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9hjOOkzvtE
_


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, your clouds finally made it to central MA this afternoon. We had peeks of sun and 50 degrees earlier today. Still 48, but now we have a hearty cloud deck graying things up.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, your clouds finally made it to central MA this afternoon. We had peeks of sun and 50 degrees earlier today. Still 48, but now we have a hearty cloud deck graying things up.



And we got a bit of your sun. Thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I flew out of bed at 1am with a bright flash and a  *huge *clap of thunder right over our house! I thought we were bombed or something!!
> It *poured* rain for about 20 minutes and there was a 1/2" of more liquid gold in my handy dandy rain gauge this morning. It's bright clean and beautiful out there at noon now with the door open and a temp of 69 degrees. It reminds me of the song from Camelot.
> 
> _ARTHUR:
> It's true! It's true! The crown has made it clear.
> The climate must be perfect all the year.
> 
> A law was made a distant moon ago here:
> July and August cannot be too hot.
> And there's a legal limit to the snow here
> In Camelot.
> The winter is forbidden till December
> And exits March the second on the dot.
> By order, summer lingers through September
> In Camelot.
> Camelot! Camelot!
> I know it sounds a bit bizarre,
> But in Camelot, Camelot
> That's how conditions are.
> The rain may never fall till after sundown.
> By eight, the morning fog must disappear.
> In short, there's simply not
> A more congenial spot
> For happily-ever-aftering than here
> In Camelot.
> 
> Camelot! Camelot!
> I know it gives a person pause,
> But in Camelot, Camelot
> Those are the legal laws.
> The snow may never slush upon the hillside.
> By nine p.m. the moonlight must appear.
> In short, there's simply not
> A more congenial spot
> For happily-ever-aftering than here
> In Camelot.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9hjOOkzvtE
> _




My most favorite musical of all.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My most favorite musical of all.



Meeeeee tooooo PF. I've been singing it all day...just slightly off tune.


----------



## Dawgluver

Love Camelot!!  Know all the words too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Love Camelot!!  Know all the words too!



Shrek won't watch musicals with me, I sing the entire thing and I do not sing well...


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I sing badly together.  He thinks he sounds better than he really does, I think a hearing aid might be in his near future.  DH enjoys musicals too. He does get really annoyed when I switch out the words to refer to beagles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I sing badly together.  He thinks he sounds better than he really does, I think a hearing aid might be in his near future.  *DH enjoys musicals too. He does get really annoyed when I switch out the words to refer to beagles.*



ROFL!!!

Beagle on the Roof


----------



## Dawgluver

"A beagle on the roof, it seems a common sight, no matter if it rains or snows, a beagle's warm at night.  Who late at night..."

OK, I'll stop now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Fondest theatre memory ever: seeing Sir Richard Harris (he was just "Richard Harris" at the time) in "Camelot" at Blossom Music Center. We went with another couple; he was also a big fan of stage musicals. Our respective spouses were smart enough to put Jim and me in the middle. We sang. quietly, all through the show! BTW, we weren't the only people at Blossom singing along.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would have loved seeing Richard Harris on stage.

It's a lovely 28F, they are threatening rain.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> I have not watered my back yard in over 2 weeks! My next water bill is going to be relatively low.


 
Same here, and going on 3 weeks....isn't this nice?!?!


----------



## Cheryl J

It's been getting cold here...down in the 30's at night. I bet we get snow this year. 

Haha....saw this on our Rite Aid store sign yesterday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

oh that's toasty!


----------



## Kayelle

Ykies Cheryl... Now that gives one a warm feeling! I hope their prescriptions are accurate!


----------



## Addie

I can't sleep. So I decides to sit at the computer. I got an e-mail notice that our temp is presently 26ºF. I would say it is a bit chilly.


----------



## keylime

About 33 degrees Fahrenheit. Not windy, which makes it feel like 0 degrees.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayelle

keylime said:


> About 33 degrees Fahrenheit. Not windy, which makes it feel like 0 degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Huh? If it was windy, the temp would feel colder.


----------



## keylime

Kayelle said:


> Huh? If it was windy, the temp would feel colder.




Haha I meant that the wind would make it feel colder...my mistake


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyshiepoo

Like this.


----------



## Addie

Our temp is at 32ºF. and wind is only 8 mph out of the north. If I had to go out in this, I could tolerate it. After all I am a hearty New Englander. (Who am I kidding!)


----------



## Farmer Jon

Here in north eastern Nebraska we haven't seen the sun but a couple days in the last 2 weeks. Fog, haze and drizzle. If the old timers are right we are in for a horrible end of January and start to February. The saying goes 6 weeks after a heavy fog there will be heavy precipitation. Its been one heavy fog after another. It will be interesting to see how accurate they are.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Here in north eastern Nebraska we haven't seen the sun but a couple days in the last 2 weeks. Fog, haze and drizzle. If the old timers are right we are in for a horrible end of January and start to February. The saying goes 6 weeks after a heavy fog there will be heavy precipitation. Its been one heavy fog after another. It will be interesting to see how accurate they are.



I don't know why I have it in my head that the only place one gets heavy fog is along the seacoast. Just goes to show you how much I don't know. I hate fog. It is so scary to drive in. Too many accidents on the roadways. I can understand why some on my favorite English movies always have scary fog in them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love the fog!  It's been lovely foggy here for the last couple of weeks.

Currently 31F, have not been outside all day.


----------



## keylime

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love the fog!  It's been lovely foggy here for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Currently 31F, have not been outside all day.




I love fog too! So mysterious haha.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawgluver

Fog is my fave too.


----------



## Kayelle

Fog can be deadly in the central valley of California.  Over the years it's been responsible for untold numbers of chain reaction pile ups on the highways. It's called Tule Fog, and you actually can't see the end of the hood of your car. Here's an image from space.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Fog can be deadly in the central valley of California.  Over the years it's been responsible for untold numbers of chain reaction pile ups on the highways. It's called Tule Fog, and you actually can't see the end of the hood of your car. Here's an image from space.



I have been in fog like that. And the only person I would willing to travel with under those conditions was my brother-in-law. He was the best driver I have ever known. I have seen him avoid an accident that was destine to happen right at us. A driver was coming down the wrong side of the road and he was able to avoid it completely. But the next person behind wasn't so lucky. Fortunately he wasn't injured. But the drunk driving the wrong way was. We have had a few pileups like that here on Route 1A and 107. Both have water on both sides.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not crazy about drving in it, it's why the car has fog lights.  I love walking in it


----------



## simonbaker

39F now. The wind was cold today


----------



## PrincessFiona60

New avalanche warnings include Missoula, Flathead backcountry areas | KPAX.com | Missoula, Montana


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, princess.  Sure hope you're not in the avalanche area!

It's getting cold here, I think we're in for a cool spell here in my neck of the woods.  Below freezing tonight, and the weather reports are saying down in the 20's tomorrow night.  I brought my houseplants in from the patio, just in case.  

No matter what, I won't turn on the heater during the night...I can't stand sleeping with hot air blowing on me.


----------



## CharlieD

Really heavy clouds and temps are dropping slowly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322

We've had March weather since the 24th. It has been 50-45F. Almost all the snow has melted, and the Girls (and boys) are loving it. They hate snow. I'm sure the weather will change, but for Ottawa, Ontario this is not normal December weather...keep it coming! I don't like the cold and really like that I haven't had to keep the woodstove going.


----------



## Kayelle

It was clear sunny but cold for us in the low 60's with some wind today. It's suppose to get down to the high 30's tonight and like you Cheryl, I hate to have the forced air heat on at night. The dang vent thing in the bedroom makes this itty bitty popping noise that drives me bonkers. It's the only time I wish I was hard of hearing. Steve can't hear it at all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I tried to take out the car next to me this morning with the passenger side wiper blade.  That thing went 2 lanes when I turned on the wipers.

I wish my winter would get here.


----------



## CWS4322

Winter came and left. We've had balmy daytime temps around 40-45F since earlier this week. The snow is all but gone, the Girls (and boys) are LOVING it. They hate snow so having green grass again suits them just fine. 


It looks as if we are in for some more of this unseasonable weather until Tuesday. Although snow is not forecast, the temps will get closer to normal. I'm not complaining--three months' of snow and cold weather will be plenty for me!


----------



## simonbaker

We ended up with 4" of snow today. It's 13F now.


----------



## KatyCooks

There is no weather here in north Hampshire.  

That is to say, it is not snowing, raining or windy.  There is no hail.  There is no flooding.  

It's a tad cold, but it isn't freezing and it is winter - so, you know, a bit of chilliness is to be expected!

I really can't complain!


----------



## Cheryl J

We've been having lows down in the low 20's the past couple of days, and may wake up to snow here in the California desert tomorrow.  I hope so, while the kids are out on Christmas vacation.


----------



## roadfix

Snow in our local mountains!


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 22°F here along the mighty river.  No snow at all, seems weird.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dang Cold  4F, ugly snow, no wind right now, which is good.   Idiots drowning on the lake riding their snowmobiles on the ice.  Yep, winter in Montana.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

YIPPY!
It's SNOWING in ARIZONA!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR!
This is the best New's Years Eve you could give a little gal from Hawaii, 
*SNOW!*
Now, I'm not talking about North Dakota kinda snowin'
just a nice gentle, huge flakes, uber quiet all of a sudden, not unbearably cold, snow fall that is beautiful, snowflakes in my eye lashes and hair to make you look like a fairy princess...
Thank you, this is a very Happy New Year


----------



## CharlieD

It's actually pretty warm right now. 20 deg., compare to 0 yesterday at this time of day.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322

Still no snow (YEA! The girls (and boys) are loving it), but it is cold.


----------



## Dawgluver

27°F, sunny, no snow.  Perplexing for this time of year here along the mighty Mississippi.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

This is what I woke up to, 
it started last night a little before 10 o'clock
and kept on snowing heavily until about 2 a.m.
As soon as it was light out, Dearest Husband woke me up
with kisses and shouts of "come see, come see"
So I put on my new rain boots and my insulated
Barn Jacket, grabbed my camera and went for a walk about
I may have mentioned before, we live out in the middle of the desert, 
High Desert that is with not much around,
LOVE IT!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> 27°F, sunny, no snow.  Perplexing for this time of year here along the mighty Mississippi.



Remind me where along the mighty Mississippi you are. 

It's 46F and sunny here today. DH took the puppy to the park for a long walk.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Remind me where along the mighty Mississippi you are.
> 
> It's 46F and sunny here today. DH took the puppy to the park for a long walk.




Iowa.  I've never seen a new year without snow, not that I mind.  46 sounds downright balmy.


----------



## GotGarlic

Crazy weather. It snowed yesterday in Temecula, in southern California, where my sister lives.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

3F...no clouds and no new snow, just darned cold.


----------



## CarolPa

I think winter has been cancelled here in SW PA.  I think we have had .2 inches of snow so far.  Today we woke up to freezing rain and the porch was a sheet of ice, but it warmed up into the low 50s and it all melted.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got about 1/8 inch of measurable snow here today, and it's currently 34°F along the river.  We're supposed to get a snow storm sometime soon, but I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22F which has been our high today.  Minimal snow...kinda like 2 snowflakes per square mile...


----------



## Katie H

Our weather has been on the up-and-down for weeks.  We've only had a few days of really, really cold weather so far this season.  The last several days it's been sooooo gloomy and grey and rainy it's been ridiculous.  At the moment it's 55F and lightly raining.  Really?

However, if the predictors are accurate, the rain is going to stop and the mercury is going to take a huge dive.  High for Monday is supposed to be 20F, then single digits during the next couple of nights and...4F.  Looks like good-bye to 60F.

As for precipitation, only a slight mention of sleet along the way.

Geez!  Mother Nature certainly has a bizarre sense of humor.


----------



## jusnikki

It's rained all day today but we missed the bad weather. It was all down below us. Believe me we get our fair share of tormatic weather... I live on what is called tornado alley...


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After getting our White Christmas about two weeks late (2" of the fluffy white stuff coated our grass and driveway today), we've had freezing rain on and off tonight. High of 54 predicted for Sunday, and then the roller coaster begins! They're predicting a skinny 1 degree for Wednesday night right now, followed on Thursday by a balmy 12.  Once again, Mother Nature is going through menopause.


----------



## Farmer Jon

-5 regular temp -31 windchill


----------



## GotGarlic

Expecting sun this afternoon, then thunderstorms this evening,then dropping to 28F during the week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm glad we finally warmed up a bit.  Those windchill temps were killer, especially that much cold with no snow...BOOOO!


----------



## CarolPa

I just heard that it's going down to 20 tonight, cold tomorrow, cold with 2-4 inches of snow on Tuesday, then bitter cold on Wednesday.  I don't have much food in the house so I guess I will have to go out in the cold.

Our grocery stores get jammed any time they predict snow.  Does that happen anywhere else?


----------



## Dawgluver

2°F, and mighty windy here along the river.  We got some snow.  Even Beagle didn't want to stay out very long, and she wears her own fur coat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It snowed and snowed to a good 6 inches, then it started raining at some point.  Nasty ice on top of a layer of snow.  It is currently 26F out, nice inversion layer should turn the rain back to snow for a couple hours.  On top of ice, on top of snow.  Good thing I like cold weather, not so sure about the hazard and for sure there will be avalanches from this.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got 7 inches of snow yesterday, and they cancelled school.  Today we're looking at significant wind chill, actual temp is -2°F, and school was cancelled again here along the river.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Friggin' C-C-C-COLD! 

With the wind chill this morning it was -35.

I'm still trying to get my feet to warm up!


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrrr!  Y'all are getting some cold weather! 

56F here now at 10:30AM, supposed to get up to the low 70's this afternoon.  Beautiful sunny day today.


----------



## Dawgluver

According to my SIL, school was actually cancelled today in Minneapolis!  That only happens when hell has frozen over.

We're coming to stay with you, Cheryl!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We aren't MN- or Iowa- or U.P.-cold, but we're cold. It's around 16 out there right now, and if we're lucky we'll actually reach that for a HIGH tomorrow!  Glad I'll be snuggled under blankets and a down comforter when tonight's low happens - supposed to be -7. 

And to think that when I was young (and foolish) I used to go skiing in weather like this!  Right now I'm glad I still have the thermal undies.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 27F right now and the low tonight will be 14! Jeez! I know it's not as bad as some are experiencing, though. I have family in Michigan and Oak Park, near Chicago. Brrrrr! 

High of 25 tomorrow. No precipitation in the forecast till Monday. 

Yes, Carol, whenever it snows, people fill up on groceries, gas, etc. Our cities don't have the equipment to remove snow so the area just shuts down, for the most part.

I may be going out tomorrow. If I do, the long janes are going with me!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Temp. -2°F
Windchill -15°F

If I go out with the car tomorrow morning those darn low tire pressure sensors will light up.  

Why is it that so many things designed to improve the quality of my life only seem to make it worse!


----------



## Kayelle

Sending all of you warm hugs. I hate to report on the temps. here when you guys are so cold. I had both doors open this morning and then had to close them and switch on the AC.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hey, half of us frozen DCers will go to Kayelle's, the other half of us will head to Cheryl's.


----------



## Andy M.

We are having our coldest night in years.  I still grilled burgers outside but it wasn't a lot of fun.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

How did they taste,  Andy? I bet it was worth risking frost bite.


----------



## jusnikki

It's suppose to get to 10 degrees tomorrow!! I just want a little snow... I don't think that's too much to ask... We rarely get snow... If it's gonna be cold, a lil snow would be nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> We are having our coldest night in years.  I still grilled burgers outside but it wasn't a lot of fun.



That's dedication. I would have been happy with them in the grill pan.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Hey, half of us frozen DCers will go to Kayelle's, the other half of us will head to Cheryl's.


 
Tidying up the guest room!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you don't mind, Cheryl 

The good thing about this weather is, since I don't have room in the deep freeze for the big turkey DH got from work, I don't need a freezer right now.  Fareway kindly stored it for us until we got back from our trip, so now it gets to sit outside in a cooler.  It should be fine since it's well below 0°F here, and will be for quite some time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like a great alternative for a deep freeze, Dawg!  Reminds me of  back in the day when I lived in Montana and used to drink beer...we'd put the six packs out the front door in the snow, then have to remember to bring them in and put them in the fridge to warm them up before they froze. LOL


----------



## Cooking4to

outdoor therm reads -13 right now...


----------



## mrfeathers

dark, wet, windy, cold. I have forgotten what the sun looks like! (Cork, Ireland)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

13F...guess I better wear a coat today, maybe a hat.

Seriously, I empathize with you folks who are not used to these cold temps, just remember my empathy in the summer when all of you are basking in the heat and I am cursing the sun.


----------



## Andy M.

Coldest night in some time.

I got up this morning and SO announced our indoor/outdoor thermometer was on the fritz.  It had jumped from 11º to 36º.  As I got dressed and came downstairs, she announced the reading was now 50ºF and that it must be the battery.  

I know when the battery dies, the signal from the outdoor unit to the indoor unit just stops so I was curious.  I took a look at the indoor unit to see that the temperature wasn't 50º at all but rather it was 5.0ºF.

I suggested SO use her glasses more often.


----------



## GotGarlic

And how did SO respond to that? 

It's 16F here. DH said when he went downstairs the thermostat said 59 in the house! Criminy! I'm not going out today. Might do some baking.


----------



## tinlizzie

Chilly, but still warm enough (49 degrees F).  A butterfly hatched on the back porch yesterday, when it was in the 60's.


----------



## GotGarlic

Gorgeous, Lizzie!


----------



## CharlieD

Darn cold


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> And how did SO respond to that? ...



SO was a little embarrassed she missed the decimal point.


----------



## Farmer Jon

-1 -16 wind chill


----------



## PrincessFiona60

18F  big decision  sweater vs coat, as long as there is no wind I think I can sweater it today.


----------



## Cooking4to

My youngest son tried to wear shorts to school today  I was like "woa, what are you thinking" and he replied "I have gym first period", I said "I don't care if you have sun tanning first period, go put pants on"...  

I don't know what they are thinking sometimes...  It was 15 this morning and he was going to wait for the bus in shorts... He did have a jacket gloves and a hut covering his ears, just basketball shorts and boots on????  I don't get it...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cooking4to*, a least he had boots instead of sandals.  I swear shorts and sandals with snow on the ground is a New England thing. Not saying Ohio people don't do stupid stuff in winter (we do, oh we do!), but Himself and I never saw anything so silly until we moved up here.


*PF*, just a sweater at 18 degrees? You're either very hardy...or very nuts. Nope, just nuts.


----------



## Dawgluver

I agree with your diagnosis, CG.  

Another school delay today, wind chill -15°F, about 7° real temp here along the river.


----------



## Cooking4to

LOL, guess what he was wearing when he came home!!!!  GYM SHORTS!!!  I just shake my head, the people at his school much think we are crazy...


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a kid thing.  I've seen it many times.  Even when I was in school milleniums ago, my mom made me wear snow pants with my skirt, which wasn't cool to walk to school.  So I removed them at the first opportunity out of her sight, and continued to school, chapped legs and all.

Our mailman showed up in shorts the other day to deliver a package.  So it may not just be kids.


----------



## Andy M.

I think I've told this story before.  Many years ago when SO was a single mom, she couldn't get her son to wear a coat to school in the winter.  Didn't matter how cold it was or whether or not he liked the coat.

One day the school principal, guidance counselor and his teacher showed up at her front door with a new coat for her son.  They had assumed she couldn't afford to buy him a coat.  She thanked them and showed them all his coats in the closet explaining his refusal to wear a coat.  

Postscript:  As a young man, her son moved to warm sunny Florida.  Now when he comes to visit (he's in his early 40s), he is constantly shivering and complaining about the cold.


----------



## Cooking4to

Funny, I shivered just looking at him.  I absolutely hate sitting in the car with a coat on, so I always take my coat off hang it in the back of the car and get in.   Yesterday I drove with the coat on, because even though I hate a wrinkled jacket {and it wrinkles your pants sitting on it} I also hate being freezing cold, and it was too cold to go from the back car door to the front with no coat on...


----------



## Dawgluver

Having worked with middle and high school students for many years, you wouldn't believe all the kids with no coats or long pants I've seen during the coldest times.  Apparently it's some sort of fashion statement.  Elementary students are more for comfort, and more willing to stay warm, not "fashionable".  And will do what their parents tell them.  At least most of the time.


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Having worked with middle and high school students for many years, you wouldn't believe all the kids with no coats or long pants I've seen during the coldest times. Apparently it's some sort of fashion statement. Elementary students are more for comfort, and more willing to stay warm, not "fashionable". And will do what their parents tell them. At least most of the time.


Yes, when I taught in secondary schools (11-16 don't know what this is in the US) it was very much a macho thing. Ice, snow, whatever, the boys would come swaggering into school in shirtsleeves. Fortunately our cold isn't as cold as your cold but it made me shiver just to look at them. Once they got into sixth form (16-18) they seemed to have learned some sense - unless it was a kind of demarcation showing they were no longer stupid youngsters.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, when I taught in secondary schools (11-16 don't know what this is in the US) it was very much a macho thing. Ice, snow, whatever, the boys would come swaggering into school in shirtsleeves. Fortunately our cold isn't as cold as your cold but it made me shiver just to look at them. Once they got into sixth form (16-18) they seemed to have learned some sense - unless it was a kind of demarcation showing they were no longer stupid youngsters.




  Apparently the macho teen thing isn't just in the States!  Looking around college campuses, you see all the students bundled up like their mothers used to dress them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF*, just a sweater at 18 degrees? You're either very hardy...or very nuts. Nope, just nuts.





Dawgluver said:


> I agree with your diagnosis, CG.



I unfriend you...

Folks I have space on my wall now!


----------



## Dawgluver

Love that commercial!

Oh, wait, CG, she's unfriended us.  Now what?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I dunno, Dawg. I say we start drinking and hatch a plan from there. 

We're in the single digits again. I'm already tired of winter.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yup.  Sounds like a plan, CG.

We're at a strangely warm 22°F right now, and no wind.  Don't know what the kids and teachers will do Monday if school starts on time.


----------



## Cheryl J

RAIN!!  Been raining since 11 last night and still coming down!  YAY


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I unfriend you...
> 
> Folks I have space on my wall now!





Dawgluver said:


> Love that commercial!
> 
> Oh, wait, CG, she's unfriended us.  Now what?





Cooking Goddess said:


> I dunno, Dawg. I say we start drinking and hatch a plan from there.
> 
> We're in the single digits again. I'm already tired of winter.



Okay, I put you back on my wall and I stole a coat from the doberman down the street, I'm off to the vet for shots.

32 degrees, warm enough to melt a little on top of the ice and make it really slippery.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I put you back on my wall and I stole a coat from the doberman down the street, I'm off to the vet for shots.
> 
> 32 degrees, warm enough to melt a little on top of the ice and make it really slippery.




So if we see a poor coatless dobie shivering away, we'll know it was you, PF.  I do have a few coats that Beagle refuses to wear if you're interested.

We had a sunny 17°F here along the river.


----------



## CharlieD

It was like 0 or maybe 2 degrees this morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So if we see a poor coatless dobie shivering away, we'll know it was you, PF.  I do have a few coats that Beagle refuses to wear if you're interested.
> 
> We had a sunny 17°F here along the river.



Only the purple or bright orange plaid ones.  Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Only the purple or bright orange plaid ones.  Thanks!




I do have an orange/camo reversible dog rain coat with a hood.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Perfect


----------



## Cheryl J

You guys crack me up. 

We had an inch of rain here recently - today was sunny and warm, but it's still flooded around here.  That's OK, though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are better with an audience.  <nudging tip jar>


----------



## Dawgluver

I forgot to seed it, PF.  

Was going to stencil "TSA" on the orange side of Beagle's raincoat when we went to pick up Mom at the airport many years ago, but Beagle refused to wear it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!  Wish Beagle liked her coats.

I had the Pharmacy dog in a Pig Costume for Halloween...he didn't like it.


----------



## CharlieD

Minus 10 outside. It's cold in the house.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Aunt Bea

Minus 2, we are heading for a high of 10 today!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

26F - it's Gentle Folk Start your engines! time.  I go in to work later to avoid that mad rush of traffic, especially on the slick streets. Those people out there are nuts.


----------



## Silversage

We had a high of 78F today.  But by Friday it's supposed to drop to 63F.  

I'll have to turn the heat in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hmm.  To say I feel your pain would be a lie, Silversage.  

We're all the way up to 16°F here along the river.


----------



## GotGarlic

We had a high of 35F today and are expecting a low of about 32 with a wintry mix coming overnight. At least I don't have to go anywhere; I have to wait for the heater guys to come and fix our heating system  We have three space heaters and a couple of radiators still work, so we'll survive.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GotGarlic said:


> We had a high of 35F today and are expecting a low of about 32 with a wintry mix coming overnight. At least I don't have to go anywhere; I have to wait for the heater guys to come and fix our heating system  We have three space heaters and a couple of radiators still work, so we'll survive.



I doubt it will be cold enough to cause a problem with your plumbing, but I would open the cabinet doors under the kitchen and bathroom sinks to help insure that the water pipes don't freeze.  It allows the warmer air to circulate freely in the enclosed space.

Good luck!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, Aunt Bea. Since we have pipes in the unheated crawl space under the house and the attic, we'll leave the water running a tiny bit to prevent freezing. We'd rather pay for extra water than broken pipes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22F Dark


----------



## Whiskadoodle

This might be the warmest day of the year so far.  20 F, sunny , no wind.
A real respite from the arctic cold we've been having.


----------



## Mad Cook

6 deg C/42deg F, 23mph wind but it sounds more than that, heavy rain,

And my central heating is off - pilot light has gone out and won't relight despite spending 1/2 an hour fiddling with it and swearing at it when I got home tonight. Gas man coming tomorrow. I have a servicing contract so repair will be free. If I hadn't been on contract and an elderly lady living alone I'd have had to wait until MONDAY!!!! Currently wearing 3 woollen jumpers, thick tights, leggings, padded over-trousers and my sheepskin boots and I feel like the Michelin man.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

My furnace works fine, even if it's puffing over-time.  This old house is drafty like a spring breeze coming off the lake. In winter.  WHY is it not like this in summer!  I think I saw an old pair of leggings up in the attic that a friend knitted for me in the 70's- 80's. The kind that is worn for dance practice.    I should dig those up and wear them.  Moth holes or not.  I have on a pair of  cotton sox, woolen sox, long johns, jeans and wooly lined slippers.  A t-shirt, flannel shirt, hoodie zipped up and my bath robe.  I too am the Michelin Man.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

10F no wind, the Ogre thermostat wars continue. Shrek turns it up and then turns on a fan because he is hot...


----------



## Aunt Bea

28°F, light snow, thunder, lightning.

Oh my!


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> We got 7 inches of snow yesterday, and they cancelled school.  Today we're looking at significant wind chill, actual temp is -2°F, and school was cancelled again here along the river.




We haven't even had 7 inches total so far this winter!  It's been really cold though.  I don't doubt that the snow is coming.  It's supposed to warm up over the weekend, into the 40s.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Down into the single digits again. It's only mid-January and I'm already tired of winter. Can't warm up tonight. Or I couldn't, until I helped myself to a bit of Himself's Bourbon. Now whether I'm warm or not, I just don't care.  Not much of a spirits drinker...


----------



## Cooking4to

COLD today...


----------



## Aunt Bea

*-1°*

Where have the years gone?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mk9TdyElh8


----------



## Cooking4to

I miss george carlin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> *-1°*
> 
> Where have the years gone?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mk9TdyElh8



The Hippy Dippy Weather Man was the first person (for me) who ever looked outside at night and said the weather was "Dark!".  Laughed my butt off.
Loved George-orge-orge-orge... Carlin


----------



## Andy M.

Sunny and cold.  30ºF


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Starry and colder. It's 16 by us tonight. Brr....


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 45°F today, Beagle enjoyed her long walk!  Right now it's 38° here along the river.


----------



## Silversage

You Really don't want to know....


----------



## Dawgluver

Silversage said:


> You Really don't want to know....




Hmm.  You're in Florida, so probably not, Silversage!

We'll get there to your temp in a couple of months!  And it will be beautiful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Silversage said:


> You Really don't want to know....



That's okay, when you hit your winter lows, I'll just be starting to whine about how hot it is.  Right now I am loving my winter cold.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a lovely, sunny and wind-free 47°F here along the river.  Beagle, DH and I enjoyed a nice walk.


----------



## CharlieD

It is unbelievable, it is so warm. Doesn't feel like January at all. Thank G-d. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking4to

we are getting a blizzard tomorrow, lol.  18-32"'s of the white stuff, Ill check all the gennies in the morning, park the cars accordingly, etc...


----------



## CharlieD

It was 44 during the day. Feels like April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, Charlie.  I bet all of our Minnesotans are enjoying the unseasonably warm weather.  

It's 51 here now at 6PM and supposed to get down to the low 40's tonight.  The best thing is, it rained hard almost all afternoon.  Loved it, and will happily take whatever we can get.  Supposed to be more rain throughout the night, yay!!


Thinking of all of you on the east coast.  This storm coming in sounds like a doozy!


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 37°F right now.  We got an inch or so of snow this morning, nothing like they're getting out east.  Stay safe, guys!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*January Blizzard of '15 Preparedness Kit*

'Nuff said.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks like you're all set, CG! 

I hope you have ice cream, too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nope Cheryl, no ice cream. Store was out of the favorite again. Hmm, I wonder what a merlot float would be like...


----------



## Cooking4to

Cooking Goddess said:


> 'Nuff said.



I love it, 

How many inches did you wake up to, we seem to have between 15-25", I have  a large lawn on the south side of my house with a fence around the pool, and you can NOT see any of it, there is a drift between the pool house and my back doors that is around 12 feet!!!  {but that is because its a U shaped channel that the wind is blowing to}...

It is still SUPER windy, but I think it was worse a few hours ago.  I had to go out 3 times last night, I took the snow mobile and took my oldest son, which my wife was not happy about but he was begging me.  One womens heat turned off because she has a side vented furnace that was covered in snow, then we got there and they didn't have any shovels, so I ended up running the snow mobile over it a bunch of times and restarting her furnace.  Another families smoke detectors kept going off so I went and checked it out and it was because there wood stoves draft control was clogged up {not storm related, just bad timing}, and the last one was a nurse who needed a ride to the hospital, which turned out being 2 nurses, Had to take 2 trips because I had my son with me and we only seat 3 on the machine.  While I was at the hospital a women and her son needed a ride home which was on the way so I left my son there went and dropped them off picked up the other nurse that needed a ride and then picked my son up when I dropped her off.

I did learn a few things, I definitely need more lights on the snow machine, and some type of strobe would be really helpful, there was no one on the road just other snow machines, but visibility was a real issue, I could only see about 15 feet in front of me, I thought I thought of everything, I had extra gloves, hats, goggles, tow straps, 2 cell phones, flares, etc, but no shovels {not smart} and not enough light on the machine, I am going to buy some big lights and a strobe light but will probably have to upgrade the battery and charging system after that..

I am not going out much today, I promised a couple more rides from the hospital which I will do in one trip {its actually a really fun ride down to the hospital, its not far and riding in the center of the high way without worrying about police ticketing you is fun...

I hope everyone is safe and comfortable, we lost power for about 3 hours which I wasnt home for much of and the gennies did their job, but looking out there now one of them is COVERED in snow the other is sheltered by that one so it isn't as bad, I may go blow them off just to be safe...


----------



## CharlieD

Cheryl J said:


> Nice, Charlie.  I bet all of our Minnesotans are enjoying the unseasonably warm weather.
> !



Oh, Yeah, Signs "Minnesotans for Global Warming" and "Thank you Al Gore for inventing it" are all over the place! 

Ok, I am joking of course. I doubt people are happy about it. All the snow melted it is not good for farmers, it is not for snow depending businesses. I don't mind of course, with my bad shoulder I am not looking forward for shoveling.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking4to said:


> I love it,
> 
> How many inches did you wake up to, we seem to have between 15-25".... hope everyone is safe and comfortable, we lost power for about 3 hours...


Hard to tell with all the drifting from the wind. We actually had horizontal snow for an hour or two, around 3:00 AM. We haven't bothered going out to either measure or snow-blow. I'm going to guess we got about 2 feet. Even with the drifts we have, the wind didn't blow any of the grassy areas clean. Since I did more grocery shopping on Monday, and we have nowhere to be until I run out of fresh food, we don't have to head anywhere till maybe the end of the week. We'll clean our driveway tomorrow...unless YOU want to do it? 

Was very happy when I opened my eyes this morning to find my nose was still warm and the little green indicator light on the smoke detector was still glowing.   ~ Now, a few pics from our snow event. The vertical shows the snow piled up on the house - that black spot on the left side is our grill.  In the horizontal picture, there is a very slight shadow of a ridge running left-right about the center of the image - roughly 8 feet in front of the big trees. There really is a stone wall there!


----------



## Cooking4to

heres some pics of my situation earlier, I had to use the snow blower to get into my truck so I could plow, me and the kids did just about 1/2 of the houses we have and the other half are all good with waiting till tomorrow, and they already cancelled school for tomorrow so they are good to help again...

It was funny to see them working so hard, and I split it up after we finished our yard, I did a couple came home, and then went back out, so it wasnt one after another.  When we got home my youngest asked if he gets extra allowance for all the work he did today, I told him I thought he would be OK with me donating his allowance to someone in need since he enjoyed giving today so much..  He didn't even crack a smile, lol....

if you look in this first picture you can see the cars that wouldnt fit in the garages COVERED!!!!  Also since I built the house I NEVER seen snow embedded into the stone work, this is under a porch roof 5-6 feet away from teh uncovered portion and the stone work joints were packed with snow!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Glad to see the several of you still have warm toes and are ok.


----------



## Cooking4to

Whiskadoodle said:


> Glad to see the several of you still have warm toes and are ok.



Me and the kids had full body carhartts on Carhartt Quilt-Lined Coveralls, Tall 32" Inseam, Size 40, 83456-40 | Ben Meadows

with New 6 in1 Neck Balaclava Winter Face Hat Fleece Hood Ski Mask Warm Helmet Lucky-in Skullies & Beanies from Apparel & Accessories on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

and ll bean snow sport gloves {best gloves in the world}...  plus the tucked work boots, we were ready for snow war, lol..


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whiskadoodle said:


> Glad to see the several of you still have warm toes and are ok.


Toes stay warm when the body stays in the house.  Just having an "Annie" kind of day here - _Tomorrow, Tomorrow_!


----------



## Cheryl J

CG and C42, that snow is so beautiful when it's so clean and fresh.  Wow. You guys really got pounded.  Stay safe!


----------



## Cheryl J

Early evening today from my front yard...our weather doesn't know if it should storm up and rain again or let the blue skies shine through.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful, Cheryl!

We got up to 35°F here along the river, lots of clouds.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Dawg.  Hope you have a mild winter along the river.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pretty picture, Cheryl.  ~~  Yes our snow is pretty to look at...from the inside! You might have noticed the pics were not taken from outside. We'll tackle the driveway tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The closest "big city" we live near is Worcester, MA. They announced on today's news that Worcester's snowfall in this storm was the most snow ever. 34.5 inches of snow. With that as a starting point, I wouldn't be surprised if we did get over 2 feet in our yard. Don't know for sure...we still haven't ventured out to clear it... But I can say for sure that it is a LOT!


----------



## Kayelle

I bet Andy is ever so happy to be in Aruba right now!!


----------



## Cooking4to

Cooking Goddess said:


> The closest "big city" we live near is Worcester, MA. They announced on today's news that Worcester's snowfall in this storm was the most snow ever. 34.5 inches of snow. With that as a starting point, I wouldn't be surprised if we did get over 2 feet in our yard. Don't know for sure...we still haven't ventured out to clear it... But I can say for sure that it is a LOT!



Outside of worcester, you aren't far from me us at all...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Really, C4to? Then where were you and your boys when Himself and I were cleaning our driveway?


----------



## Cooking4to

Cooking Goddess said:


> Really, C4to? Then where were you and your boys when Himself and I were cleaning our driveway?



LOL, depends what time it was, probably cleaning the churches parking lot, I am going back there today to finish cleaning it up, the street plow keep packing the inlet and outlet with more material every time they pass...  That parking lot is huge and there is no where to put the snow left, I may have to take the back hoe there and start piling it higher, not going to be fun...

We do it for the people who cant do it themselves, not the people that dont want to, last year a family signed up and it was pretty far from where I go, but they were new to the church, it was a women with 3 kids under 5 year old, so I went, I get there clean the driveway, shovel the walks and stairs, uncover 2 cars, etc.
This guy walks out, doesnt say thank you or even look at us, gets in the car we cleaned off and pulls out almost running over one of our shovels, very capable of shoveling himself...

So I asked the girl who that was and she said her boyfriend and the father of her kids, I asked why he didn't shovel it, and she said they didn't have a shovel, so I left one of our shovels there and took her her off the list.  Being honest i wanted to push some snow back in the parking spot so he could shovel a bit but I refrained, that was last february, there were a lot of people we couldn't help and she was far away so I could have done 4-5 locals that really needed help instead of her.  But besides that incident it is pretty rewarding and I like to see the kids working their tales off and not complaining {much} about it..


----------



## Mad Cook

This'll make you Yanks (am I allowed to say that?) laugh.

Get up this morning. It's snowing heavily. Have to go to stables so get dressed. 2 layers of wool, 2 fleeces, fleeced-lined tights, jodhpurs, padded trousers, 2 pairs wool socks, boots, padded waterproof jacket, fleece hat. Looked like the Michelin man. Could barely move.

Managed to get car off drive. No chance of getting out of the top of the lane as lane is a steep hill. Went the other way round horrendous bend with adverse camber and strewn with cars that had come to grief. A hundred yards further on and still on lane ran into a traffic jam. Crawled along for 15 minutes then gave it up as a bad job and turned round and went home. 

Decided to walk into the village (about 1/2 a mile) to see if the bus was running. It wasn't. Most shops were closed and those that were open had no newspapers as the delivery hadn't been able to get through. Stopped at the deli for a rest and a coffee and then set off home. 

There are steep hills at both ends of the village. The roads in the village were completely gridlocked due to aforementioned steep hils being impassable - the gritting lorries hadn't been able to get through due to the traffic! On my walk back home I passed cars I'd passed on the way out which had only moved about 1oo yards since I'd passed them on the way out, an hour and a half before!

We're stoic though, over here. I met a man outside my house who had made it into the village from Hazel Grove (about 4 miles away). He'd left his car at the repair shop and was walking back to Hazel Grove. He was going to walk through the woods as it was a short cut. I'd say he was about 70. I offered him a hot drink but he politely declined and went on his way. They make 'em tough up here in the north of England.

And the cause of all this chaos? Four feet of snow? More? 

No, four INCHES of the damned stuff!!! I told you you'd laugh.


----------



## Cooking4to

LOL, thats funny MC...

If you are not equipped for it, even a small amount of snow can be tough to deal with, plus you guys drive them tiny cars, lol, I read through your story like an episode of mister bean...

I'll be 4" would put florida into a state of emergency, they are 750 miles to the nearest snow shovel, lol...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> This'll make you Yanks (am I allowed to say that?) laugh.
> 
> Get up this morning. It's snowing heavily. Have to go to stables so get dressed. 2 layers of wool, 2 fleeces, fleeced-lined tights, jodhpurs, padded trousers, 2 pairs wool socks, boots, padded waterproof jacket, fleece hat. Looked like the Michelin man. Could barely move.
> 
> Managed to get car off drive. No chance of getting out of the top of the lane as lane is a steep hill. Went the other way round horrendous bend with adverse camber and strewn with cars that had come to grief. A hundred yards further on and still on lane ran into a traffic jam. Crawled along for 15 minutes then gave it up as a bad job and turned round and went home.
> 
> Decided to walk into the village (about 1/2 a mile) to see if the bus was running. It wasn't. Most shops were closed and those that were open had no newspapers as the delivery hadn't been able to get through. Stopped at the deli for a rest and a coffee and then set off home.
> 
> There are steep hills at both ends of the village. The roads in the village were completely gridlocked due to aforementioned steep hils being impassable - the gritting lorries hadn't been able to get through due to the traffic! On my walk back home I passed cars I'd passed on the way out which had only moved about 1oo yards since I'd passed them on the way out, an hour and a half before!
> 
> We're stoic though, over here. I met a man outside my house who had made it into the village from Hazel Grove (about 4 miles away). He'd left his car at the repair shop and was walking back to Hazel Grove. He was going to walk through the woods as it was a short cut. I'd say he was about 70. I offered him a hot drink but he politely declined and went on his way. They make 'em tough up here in the north of England.
> 
> And the cause of all this chaos? Four feet of snow? More?
> 
> No, four INCHES of the damned stuff!!! I told you you'd laugh.





The horse should have come to check up on you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

MC, that story was very entertaining!  I'd say it's a good thing you got only 4 inches while we had nearly 3 feet. You can deal with it when you're used to it.


----------



## Cheryl J

MC, loved your story! 

When we get an inch of snow here, this whole small town shuts down.  Schools, everything.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It is so windy (how windy is it?) I'm afraid a window might blow in tonight!  Since the house has stood through other windy days, I'll figure I can sleep tight tonight.

We're supposed to get more snow on Monday, at least 1/2 foot. Then cold moves in - predicting two nights below zero and the rest of them just darned cold!


----------



## Addie

At 5:45 a.m. it is 9ºF. right now. Some flakes flying around looking for a spot that is bare to fall on. Right now I  have my heat running on high and I can't get the temp in my apartment above 69ºF. And for an elderly person that is on two blood thinners, that is cold. The furnace hasn't shut off for the past 30 minutes. Fortunately, I have a robe that is very thick and warm. 

I have a very LARGE window in my small room. It is two stories high. And even though it is very thick, it is so cold. The cold air it creates has a wind to it. Stand two feet in front of it and you can feel the cold coming from the glass of that window. When the wind hits it and there is no getting that room warm at all. And it has it own heating system. I took a sheet and put it on a rod as high as I could get it. It does help some. But not enough.

This winter is brutal. I haven't seen this much snow since 1978 when we had the last blizzard. They had to call in the National Guard from N. Carolina with all the necessary heavy equipment to help us then. Nobody could get to ours. Most of our plows were stuck in the snow also. All our streets have become one way. I can't go out with my scooter. I have no way of knowing which corners have been shoveled out for handicap access. The Secretary of State of the United States, John Kerry has been fined $50 for not shoveling his sidewalk in front of his mansion. I think he can afford to pay the fine and for someone to shovel off his sidewalk. 

Spike took Teddy Bear out for a walk yesterday and he made the mistake of stepping on some very deep soft snow. He went in head first and panicked trying to get back out. Spike had to carry him to an easy place for him to walk. But when he got to outside my building, he had a ball playing in the snow. He was covered with snow when he got to my apartment. Of course he just had to wait till he got in my apartment to shake it all off.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's currently 38°F and cloudy here along the river, but we're supposed to get a big storm with lots of snow later, lasting through Sunday evening.


----------



## Addie

Snow! Snow! Snow! I am stuck in the house. And there is more coming. Temp presently is 19ºF. And the wind is blowing so hard my windows are rattling. Is it time for Spring yet?


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad you're OK, Addie.   I can't imagine what it must have been like on the east coast during the worst of this snowstorm.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Glad you're OK, Addie.   I can't imagine what it must have been like on the east coast during the worst of this snowstorm.



Thank you. I am a hearty New Englander. You can't keep me down. Like those who live in the mountains or mid west, we don't let a couple of snow flakes keep us down.  

Addie


----------



## Dawgluver

We have about 8 inches of wet, very heavy snow, and it's still coming down.  We lost DirecTV satellite last night, so I had DH up on the ladder this morning to clear the dish.  It's working now, but we left the ladder up in case it needs to be done again.  Lots of overloaded broken tree branches in the hood.  The woods look like a winter wonderland.


----------



## Katie H

Our weather is perfect to help folks drown in their sorrows if they are prone to depression.  The day began grey and gloomy and appears that that's all we're going to get.  Aside from that, it's been steadily raining since.....?  Not sure when the rain began but it was earnestly raining when we got up.

The temp has risen about 10 degrees and is now above 50F.  No risk of any wintry weather, in spite of what our weather forecasters predicted a few days ago.  In fact, the highway department heavily treated all major roadways beginning Friday morning.  Now, oh joy, all the chemicals have been washed off and are now making their way into our waterways.  We have no pending dangerous icy/snowy weather predicted at all for even the next 5 days.

All I can say is that as each day passes, I know we're getting closer to more agreeable weather.  Spring will be here soon.  Yeah!!!!


----------



## Cooking4to

Got up at 3 to do my workout, going to have a snowy busy day today...  its 14 degrees and snowing, we are supposed to get up to another foot of snow ontop of the 30" that still hasnt really melted from last week..


----------



## Addie

Cooking4to said:


> Got up at 3 to do my workout, going to have a snowy busy day today...  its 14 degrees and snowing, we are supposed to get up to another foot of snow ontop of the 30" that still hasnt really melted from last week..



I have a medical appointment this afternoon and I have cancelled it. I don't take the chance for a broken hip in this weather. I did have a bad night and could still use a couple of more hours of sleep. But I know that is not going to happen. It is so true when they say the barometric pressure can have a lot to do with illness or feeling well. 

Yesterday The Pirate cleaned my house from top to bottom. I knew he was coming over to watch the game, but he came early in the day and started to clean right away. He even scrubbed the woodwork. He cleaned the top of everything, including the wall clock. The most exerting thing I have to do today is rest and relax. I hope I can get that done on my own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21°F, light snow.  Really wish winter would show up...my luck we'll get all our snow in March this year.


----------



## Cooking4to

Addie said:


> I have a medical appointment this afternoon and I have cancelled it. I don't take the chance for a broken hip in this weather. I did have a bad night and could still use a couple of more hours of sleep. But I know that is not going to happen. It is so true when they say the barometric pressure can have a lot to do with illness or feeling well.
> 
> Yesterday The Pirate cleaned my house from top to bottom. I knew he was coming over to watch the game, but he came early in the day and started to clean right away. He even scrubbed the woodwork. He cleaned the top of everything, including the wall clock. The most exerting thing I have to do today is rest and relax. I hope I can get that done on my own.



 I agree when it snows or rains I can feel all the bones I have broken in my life, as well as the muscles I have detached here and there, its like old {unwanted} friends coming to visit...

I noticed the most important thing to combat getting sick in cold weather is your indoor air quality, a lot of new england homes have furnaces with dry uncomfortable heat, this plays havoc with our sinuses, allergies, immune systems, etc.  Some times something as simple as boiling a big pan of water with a box fan blowing the steam around can help so much.  

I installed a steam humidifier in my homes duct work and since it seems like we don't get winter colds as much as in years past, one of the best upgrades I ever did to my home...

Hope you feel better Addie...


----------



## Addie

Cooking4to said:


> I agree when it snows or rains I can feel all the bones I have broken in my life, as well as the muscles I have detached here and there, its like old {unwanted} friends coming to visit...
> 
> I noticed the most important thing to combat getting sick in cold weather is your indoor air quality, a lot of new england homes have furnaces with dry uncomfortable heat, this plays havoc with our sinuses, allergies, immune systems, etc.  Some times something as simple as boiling a big pan of water with a box fan blowing the steam around can help so much.
> 
> I installed a steam humidifier in my homes duct work and since it seems like we don't get winter colds as much as in years past, one of the best upgrades I ever did to my home...
> 
> Hope you feel better Addie...



I have a large soup pan on the back burner. I do this at the beginning of every winter. I keep the burner on the lowest it can be set, and leave it on 24/7. It gets topped off every day. Moisture in the home certainly makes a big difference. My nostrils are not as dry as they would be if I didn't have the pot on. I did considered purchasing a portable humidifier, but there just isn't room for one in this tiny apartment. And since I only use the two front burners on the stove, I haven't lost anything or space by keeping the pot on the stove. I do notice that my breathing is so much easier with moisture in the air.

Because this building is so well insulated, I also crack a window just enough to let in fresh air and not the gusts we have been getting this week. We also have double pane windows. That too adds to the insulation. The only time that insulation serves me well is in the summer. By keeping the windows closed, it keeps the summer heat out. Once I get the apartment cooled down with the AC I shut it off and the apartment stays cool for a good ten hours or more.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 21°F, light snow.  Really wish winter would show up...my luck we'll get all our snow in March this year.


If Only, If Only...I could send you some of ours. You can have it! I'll look for a neighbor getting new appliances, get the boxes from them, and stuff them full of white stuff. Express ship it to you. Won't even charge you for the snow, but you pick up the shipping cost, OK?

We got another foot of white stuff. Go. Away. Already!!!


----------



## Cooking4to

Cooking Goddess said:


> If Only, If Only...I could send you some of ours. You can have it! I'll look for a neighbor getting new appliances, get the boxes from them, and stuff them full of white stuff. Express ship it to you. Won't even charge you for the snow, but you pick up the shipping cost, OK?
> 
> We got another foot of white stuff. Go. Away. Already!!!



US too, we just got back from some more volunteer snow removal, I am sick of it.  Some how teaching my kids to be "giving" and "help others" is killing my back and getting me some cold toes...


----------



## Addie

The snow just keeps coming down, down and down some more. And it is supposed to remain like this until around ten tonight. I looked out the window. That was a  mistake. Very depressing. We are getting buried.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, our snow out here in "the frontier" is so deep, you would need to strap one of those bicycle flags to you so we wouldn't loose you in the snow!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, our snow out here in "the frontier" is so deep, you would need to strap one of those bicycle flags to you so we wouldn't loose you in the snow!



I am not much taller than that child. It is really coming down hard now. It is supposed to go like this until 10 tonight. My son just ran to the store for me and had to climb through and over snow drifts. He kept sinking up to his crotch and above. Great drifts for making snow angels.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The snow plow has just been here for the third time today!

We have about a foot of snow on the level with drifts up to two feet.  The side streets are still looking white and fresh.  The main street is starting to get that "brown sugar" look to it.  I think the storm is winding down for us just in time for the evening commute.  I say storm, but it seems like a few years ago this would have just been a snowy day.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> The snow plow has just been here for the third time today!
> 
> We have about a foot of snow on the level with drifts up to two feet.  The side streets are still looking white and fresh.  The main street is starting to get that "brown sugar" look to it.  I think the storm is winding down for us just in time for the evening commute.  I say storm, but it seems like a few years ago this would have just been a snowy day.



What makes it a "storm" for me is the wind. It is blowing so hard. The gusts are 25-30 mph. My windows are tight fitting, but they are still rattling.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> What makes it a "storm" for me is the wind. It is blowing so hard. The gusts are 25-30 mph. My windows are tight fitting, but they are still rattling.



What made it a storm for me years ago was commuting fifty miles round trip to work every day in an old hoopty that had a mind of its own!  Now I have a decent vehicle that rarely leaves the garage, go figure!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> If Only, If Only...I could send you some of ours. You can have it! I'll look for a neighbor getting new appliances, get the boxes from them, and stuff them full of white stuff. Express ship it to you. Won't even charge you for the snow, but you pick up the shipping cost, OK?
> 
> We got another foot of white stuff. Go. Away. Already!!!



I'll just wait till March for our Spring Blizzard...shipping is free for that one


----------



## Addie

It has finally stop snowing!!! Now it is sleet and rain. Mostly sleet. Our temp is 11ºF. I need to get out of my apartment. But I am terrified of slipping on the ice and snow. I will be going grocery shopping at the end of the week. I guess that will  have to do for my getting outside. Even if it is only from the front door to the car and reverse when we come back. Of course I will have to wait about five minutes outside the grocery store for Spike to bring the car to me and the carriages. 

The City of Boston has five snow farms and right now they are full. They brought in two snow melters and are using them. But they just can't keep up with all the snow that has fallen in less than a week. They were planning the Victory Parade for the Patriots for tomorrow. They had to change plans and make it for Wednesday. Working around the clock with a fleet of plows and trucks to remove the snow for the two miles of the parade has become more difficult. They have no place to put the snow. I hate storms like we have had this past week. I  just hope that any brides out there didn't have a January wedding planned in this city.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have clear, starry skies with a nearly-full moon. If the clouds haven't cleared by you yet Addie, they should soon. Weather from the west gets to us about an hour or two before it reaches you. All I know is clear skies means the temps will fall even further. Time for me to dive under the down comforter!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We have clear, starry skies with a nearly-full moon. If the clouds haven't cleared by you yet Addie, they should soon. Weather from the west gets to us about an hour or two before it reaches you. All I know is clear skies means the temps will fall even further. Time for me to dive under the down comforter!



There is a God after all. Thank you. I have a faux fur coat and lot of scarves and hats. I also have sweaters. So let the temps drop. I can't go far on my scooter. I can't be sure the handicap curb accesses have been shoveled out. But our parking lot has been plowed and I can ride in circles if I choose to.


----------



## Addie

Thought you might enjoy some stats from the City of Boston.

Miles Plowed So Far   148,455

Amount of Salt Used    52,670 Tons

Hours Plowed              82,706

Season's Total Snow    53.4 Inches

And they are telling us we have another storm coming Thursday. Ah, but I am a hearty New Englander. I can survive anything thrown at me. In my dreams! I really wanted to go out today. But right now the Temp is 5ºF. and dropping. Even if it was only for a walk to the corner store.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cold and sunny. A lovely morning, in fact. The snow has gone from the pavements/sidewalks and the road surface but is still lurking in people's gardens.

I had some good news yesterday. A guy came from my gas supplier to survey for upgrading my loft insulation and I found out that, as I'm an old bat, I can have it done free under a Government energy-saving scheme. Whoopee! 

Must go and get organised to go shopping and to the bank. Perhaps I'll have lunch at the deli as I've saved all that money on my loft insulation .


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Cold and sunny. A lovely morning, in fact. The snow has gone from the pavements/sidewalks and the road surface but is still lurking in people's gardens.
> 
> I had some good news yesterday. A guy came from my gas supplier to survey for upgrading my loft insulation and I found out that, as I'm an old bat, I can *have it done free* under a Government energy-saving scheme. Whoopee!
> 
> Must go and get organised to go shopping and to the bank. Perhaps I'll have lunch at the deli as I've saved all that money on my loft insulation .



Free is always good. I had my last apartment completely insulated for free. Sure made my the landlord happy since he didn't have to pay for it. I even managed to convince the energy company to install five new double pane windows. The kind that you can open from the inside and clean the outside. 

I have those windows here. But these are huge windows and when I open them for cleaning the outside, they are too heavy for me to hold up or even to put them back up where they belong.


----------



## Addie

Cooking4to said:


> LOL, thats funny MC...
> 
> If you are not equipped for it, even a small amount of snow can be tough to deal with, plus you guys drive them tiny cars, lol, I read through your story like an episode of mister bean...
> 
> I'll be 4" would put florida into a state of emergency, they are 750 miles to the nearest snow shovel, lol...



Wisconsin firefighters spark #ShovelItForward with compassionate act - CSMonitor.com

I thought you might point out to your boys who are not happy about no increase in their allowance, the following story. I have a firefighter in the family. Thank you.


----------



## Cooking4to

Addie said:


> Wisconsin firefighters spark #ShovelItForward with compassionate act - CSMonitor.com
> 
> I thought you might point out to your boys who are not happy about no increase in their allowance, the following story. I have a firefighter in the family. Thank you.



Nice article, I am a volunteer fireman  {no pay but the job comes with an awesome light I get to put on my dash board when I am called} , my sons do their part, being 14 and 15 it takes me having to coordinate it, lol, but when someone offers them money they never take it, and some of the people we help are persistent, one put a $20 bill in my sons hoodie which he found as we were leaving, he made me stop and ran back to the house {I thought he forgot a shovel} he slipped the 20 under the door and ran back to the truck.  I was happy to see that.  

Sadly not everyone thinks this way, the other day we stopped at the deli while out and the normal guys were in there  drinking coffee and eating pastry, they know what we do on snow days and there are always comments like "better you than me", "your crazy, thats got to cost you $200 in gas", "you must have a real uncomfortable couch at home", etc etc etc..  I have heard them all, but it doesn't bother me, I enjoy helping people...


----------



## Addie

Cooking4to said:


> Nice article, I am a volunteer fireman  {no pay but the job comes with an awesome light I get to put on my dash board when I am called} , my sons do their part, being 14 and 15 it takes me having to coordinate it, lol, but when someone offers them money they never take it, and some of the people we help are persistent, one put a $20 bill in my sons hoodie which he found as we were leaving, he made me stop and ran back to the house {I thought he forgot a shovel} he slipped the 20 under the door and ran back to the truck.  I was happy to see that.
> 
> Sadly not everyone thinks this way, the other day we stopped at the deli while out and the normal guys were in there  drinking coffee and eating pastry, they know what we do on snow days and there are always comments like "better you than me", "your crazy, thats got to cost you $200 in gas", "you must have a real uncomfortable couch at home", etc etc etc..  I have heard them all, but it doesn't bother me, I enjoy helping people...



I had my youngest son shovel next door one year. It was a elderly couple. That was all it took. He made sure after that one time, that he got up on his own each time it snowed so he could get out there early and start shoveling. He didn't want them to know who was doing it for them. Volunteering never hurts. And when it goes un-noticed, it tastes even better. A lesson he learned on his own.


----------



## Cooking4to

Addie said:


> I had my youngest son shovel next door one year. It was a elderly couple. That was all it took. He made sure after that one time, that he got up on his own each time it snowed so he could get out there early and start shoveling. He didn't want them to know who was doing it for them. Volunteering never hurts. And when it goes un-noticed, it tastes even better. A lesson he learned on his own.



Thats great when you see your child take initiative to help someone else.   I have 2 sons close in age so they always have a helper, our neighbors are all pretty self sufficient and far away from us, its a walk just to get to the neighbors house, lol.  

We do a lot of houses outside the neighborhood, we do our church {that takes the longest} and most of the houses we do with the exception of maybe 3 that are a lot of work {long driveways, walkways, and sidewalks} are pretty easy.  We have it down to a science, I plow in the driveway, they hop out, grab the shovels, and start shoveling to the door, then if they have oil or propane heat they shovel a path to the fuel fills, by then I usually have the driveway all plowed and cleaned, so I hop out grab my shovel and do the mail box while they are either warming up in the truck or starting on the sidewalk, if their is a sidewalk I help them finish it off then we leave and go to the next house on the list...

Its more than just helping people, I get to spend time with them with no tv or video game distractions, we goof around all day, throwing snowballs and tackling each other into snow piles, I know the older people get a kick out of watching the kids play while working.  
One women was snapping pictures from inside her house and then my wife seen pics of our kids making snow angels in a strangers yard on facebook, it said something like "my shoveling angels"...

We have one women who is in her late 70's that has my sons come and do her yard work, my wife drops them off in the morning and she has all the tools in her shed, she pays them once the first time they go there, she gives them $1000 in cash each and they go back there every single week all summer and landscape her yard.  I have to say they do a great job, better than at my house, they sweep her porches, my oldest cleaned her gutters this year, my wife asked him where he learned how to clean gutters and he said "I'm self taught, its not as hard as it looks"...
Anyway I told her that she could hire a professional to landscape her yard for that much money and she said she enjoys having them around and watching them play while they work so much she doesn't care what it costs, and she wanted to give them more, lol..  She even makes them lunch and drinks while they are there!  She is also very well off her late husband and her did very very well and they have no children...


----------



## Addie

After that first time, I really expected to hear, "Great, no snow. No School!" That child really surprised me.

I did send the story on to my grandson's wife. He is the firefighter in the family. He was supposed to take his kids in town today to see the parade. But decided to go shovel for some elderly neighbors instead. Kids do learn by the examples their parents and the rest of their family sets. 

I am going shopping at the end of this week. I buy two boxes of cereal and a jar of peanut butter and marshmallow fluff for the church pantry every month. I think I will add a large loaf of bread with that. I simply can't stand the thought of any child going  hungry. I finally managed to convince a few of the other residents in this building to contribute to the church. Even if it is just a loaf of bread. One of my neighbors has her grandchildren bring her donation to my door so they can see what it is all about. Spike takes it to the hallway of the woman's home that runs the pantry.


----------



## Cooking4to

Addie said:


> After that first time, I really expected to hear, "Great, no snow. No School!" That child really surprised me.
> 
> I did send the story on to my grandson's wife. He is the firefighter in the family. He was supposed to take his kids in town today to see the parade. But decided to go shovel for some elderly neighbors instead. Kids do learn by the examples their parents and the rest of their family sets.
> 
> I am going shopping at the end of this week. I buy two boxes of cereal and a jar of peanut butter and marshmallow fluff for the church pantry every month. I think I will add a large loaf of bread with that. I simply can't stand the thought of any child going  hungry. I finally managed to convince a few of the other residents in this building to contribute to the church. Even if it is just a loaf of bread. One of my neighbors has her grandchildren bring her donation to my door so they can see what it is all about. Spike takes it to the hallway of the woman's home that runs the pantry.



I'll never forget my mother taking us to church to pick up food when we were kids, my father was out of work {the political issues that came with being a truck driver back then} and she was pregnant with my brothers {twins}, we wouldn't probably wouldn't have starved with out that food but we definitely would have been hungry, so I know both sides of the tracks and now that I am on this side I help when I can which luckily is often. 

We try to tech the kids the best we can on how to be giving, I do the snow removal thing, my wife loves to crochet so makes hats, scarves, and gloves to donate.  Thanksgiving we always donate turkeys, xmas, toys, easter we do a egg hunt raffle that raises money for breast cancer {sadly didn't happen last year and probably not this year again}, but when others see you or hear about you doing your part it seems to get them in the mood to do theirs...

That loaf of bread you donate may be the difference between a growing 9 year old boy going to be with a full stomach or going to bed and tossing and turning to a grumbling stomach, good for you...


----------



## Addie

There is a church member who is at the Food Pantry every Saturday. She is on both sides of that coin. Every year she gives her three boys coats to the coat collection. She claims that the church is giving out atomic food. Each year her three boys have outgrown last years coat.


----------



## Cheryl J

54F and sunny now at almost 10, supposed to get to a high of 76F today.


----------



## Addie

I think we have reached our peak temp for the day. 30ºF.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We were suppose to get freezing rain this morning, it missed us, thank goodness.


----------



## Addie

I just love to punish myself. I just listened to out latest weather report. They are predicting up to 15" of snow tomorrow. I could have done without that. It is snowing right now and it isn't even tomorrow yet. Temp is 12ºF. And we are only in February.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 50°F yesterday, 40° today and cloudy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Up to 65 today...where did my winter go??????


----------



## Dawgluver

You're closing in on my favorite temperature!  Come on, 70°!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Up to 65 today...where did my winter go??????



It's over here in New England.  Come and get it any time. PLEEEEASE!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dear Mother Nature:

Would you please decide whether to send biting cold temperatures *OR* lots of snow? 80+ inches of snow in 17 days AND "high temps" in the teens (with gusty winds) is not exactly a Norman Rockwell winter. 

******************************

14 degrees right now, with 20 MPH gusts tossing around our newest foot of snow.


----------



## Addie

CG this weather and storm after storm is wearing everyone down. When I got sick at the store last week, I couldn't finish my shopping. I want to get back to the store to finish. Can't get out of the house. And if I could, it would take me more than an hour to get to the store. A trip that normally takes only 5-8 minutes.  

The Mayor keeps coming on TV and telling us the number of pieces of equipment that have been working around the clock. It is time to call in the National Guard with their equipment. The street along the side on my building, (the side of my windows) hasn't even been plowed since the first snowfall. A lot of time was wasted for the stupid Patriots Parade. The mayor wanted to make sure the fans had a place to stand in the freezing cold. So downtown looks so lovely. But the Mayor doesn't want anyone on the road. So streets that no one is going to walking along or driving are in great condition. While the people who live in neighborhoods like Eastie or Dorchester are totally snowbound. I know who I won't be giving my vote to come next election.


----------



## JoAnn L.

They just said on the radio that its 13 and some light snow expected tomorrow afternoon. We can handle that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When I got up this morning it was NACITS! *N*ot *A* *C*loud *I*n *The* *S*ky. Got to run errands in the sun with temps in the mid-20s. Now? We're about 10 degrees. Tomorrow will be about the same temp with light snow showers. And then the bottom falls out. Four straight days of highs in the teens, lows some nights below zero. Brrr! I have a fridge full of food and all kinds of cooking plans. Staying in and warm, and having fun.


----------



## roadfix

It was a crazy warm day here.


----------



## CarolPa

Right now it's 26 degrees and we got a dusting of snow overnight.  The temperatures are going to continue to drop and tomorrow is supposed to be bitter cold, but no more snow.  At least until Saturday.


----------



## Addie

Do I need to answer this question? Is a reply really necessary?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How does it feel living inside a snowglobe?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How does it feel living inside a snowglobe?



I hope no earthquake happens right now or I am going to be buried in snow. With snow covering the front windows completely and the windows on the roof, it is like a snow globe. Yesterday when I looked, it was also halfway up the side that leads to the patio.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happens to us (when we get snow) we live in a daylight basement.


----------



## Addie

We are now under a Blizzard expected to start at midnight tonight. Just what we need. More snow. Roofs are collapsing all over the place. The Pirate helped my SIL remove more than six feet of snow from the roof of the garage. They also had to clean off the kitchen roof. The rest of the house has peaked roofs. 

My SIL is a survivor of cancer. Non-Hodgkin's Leukemia. If you can call  him a survivor. He was in Stage Four when they found it. They told him to get all of his ducks in a row and do it fast. In the meantime they started chemo on him and fortunately were very aggressive about it. But the chemo left him a shell of himself. Trying to climb the ladder to get to the roof took him almost five minutes. My son got down and behind him to give him a feeling of confidence and safety incase he fell. First him and now my daughter. He feels so obligated to take care of her during her chemo week. After all she was by his side every day when he was on the chemo drip. To this day he keeps telling her how much it meant to him. Her presence was what gave him the strength to fight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Super cold and windy here along the river.  Sure feel for our east-coasters who got another snow dumping.


----------



## Addie

Up to now, I have felt, "Oh great, just what we need. More snow." But these two coming storms have me very nervous. If we get hurricane winds like they are reporting, I am concerned about my big window in my back room. There are a couple of big trees right across the street. If a branch comes down and the wind brings it over and hits that window, I hope I am not in that room. The window is two stories high. I am so used to New England weather. But this time it is different. This is coming straight in from the North. Not the Northeast. Cape Cod is really going to get hit hard. 

Thank goodness I have The Pirate with me. His presence has a calming effect for me. All I can think of is if we get the amount of snow they are predicting, there is a good possibility that we will be snowed in and unable to evacuate in the event of an emergency. Claustrophobia wants to kick in big time. You can't imagine just how much snow there already is. The maintenance crew have done their best to try to keep up with it. But they have to go home to their families and rest at sometime. And with six properties to care for it is a massive job. 

So far Eastie has had no fires. If there are, the people are not going to be able to get away from their building without climbing over more than six feet of snow drifts. And a lot of sidewalks have not been shoveled. The people have given up trying to keep up with the falling snow. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## simonbaker

Low of 4 below 0 tonight. High of 9F expected tomorrow in SE South Dakota


----------



## Addie

I have no idea. I haven't looked out the window all day. And I will do the same tomorrow. But I do know that it didn't snow today. I am grateful for small things like no snowflakes. It doesn't take much to make me happy.


----------



## Kayelle

I know you all watch the national weather news like I do every morning, and I feel almost guilty to be warm and dry here. That's *honestly the truth. *When I see how so much of the country is dealing with record snow and cold I think of each of you and how depressing it must be to get one punch after another and have your lives ruled by these terrible unrelenting conditions. It boggles my mind. Just wanted all of you to know that I do care and send you my best and warmest thoughts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I know you all watch the national weather news like I do every morning, and I feel almost guilty to be warm and dry here. That's *honestly the truth. *When I see how so much of the country is dealing with record snow and cold I think of each of you and how depressing it must be to get one punch after another and have your lives ruled by these terrible unrelenting conditions. It boggles my mind. Just wanted all of you to know that I do care and send you my best and warmest thoughts.



I agree, it should be happening here where we can deal with it all.  Have lots of up country valleys and mountain tops that could handle all the snow.  Glacier National Park is missing it's winter mantle.


----------



## jennyema

Addie said:


> I have no idea. I haven't looked out the window all day. And I will do the same tomorrow. But I do know that it didn't snow today. I am grateful for small things like no snowflakes. It doesn't take much to make me happy.



My friend, (and I know Addie)

It snowed all day today !  But only like 4 inches.

And it's gonna snow tomorrow.  And Sunday 

I have 15-20 feet of snow in my front yard.  It's nuts!

Kill me now!


----------



## Addie

jennyema said:


> My friend, (and I know Addie)
> 
> It snowed all day today !  But only like 4 inches.
> 
> And it's gonna snow tomorrow.  And Sunday
> 
> I have 15-20 feet of snow in my front yard.  It's nuts!
> 
> Kill me now!



Maybe I should take my head out of the hole and start living again. I felt that if I didn't see any snow falling, then it wasn't. Ostrich that I am! Nah, I won't kill you. If you got four inches, I am almost your neighbor, so I got 4¼ inches. We always get just a little bit more being so close to the water. What I wouldn't do to be living on a farm in South Texas somewhere right now. I don't know the last time I let the weather get me down this much. I need to breathe some fresh air.

We have snow drifts completely covering the front windows from the ground up to the roof. You can't see anything but snow when you go out to the sun room.  And it is just too dangerous for any elder person to go out and try to walk. I really am not fond of a broken hip. It is the one thing that I haven't been treated for. I would like to keep it that way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Take care of those hips, Addie. A broken one is no fun. My aunt broke her hip when she was 90, and made it only to 96. She wanted to live past 100 just like her Aunt Rose, who was either 102 or 103 when she died.

I've gotten to the point that when the cold gets to me, I remind myself of when I was in my early 20s and skied in this kind of weather. Over four decades have passed, but I sucked it up and swept the front porch off in my sweatshirt, sweatpants, and sneakers. I did have gloves on my hands, since those poor things chap once it gets below 50, but I felt like I was channeling PF for a while there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

28F this morning.  

You go CG!  If you keep moving the cold can't catch you.  Just be careful and don't hit the ice.


----------



## Aunt Bea

-6°, bright sunshine this morning!

Off to do some grocery shopping this morning, getting ready for the next round of snow!


----------



## Andy M.

It's not snowing.


----------



## Dawgluver

3° F, and really windy.  Area schools all have 2 hour delays.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Some sunshine!  And temps above freezing!  Both for a brief period of time. Our thermometer recorded a high of 32.9 today, after an overnight low of 3.7. At least most of the snow slid off our sun room roof. Now IF the sun returns, we should be able to solar-warm it into the mid- to upper-60s.


----------



## Mad Cook

It's been a very pleasant two days with temps hovering between 2 and 6 degrees C, with no wind and sunshine that was quite warm in sheltered places. I've actually taken my jacket off when I've been mucking out the stable and Horse has been able to have a few hours out in the sunshine playing with his friends. 

Not bad considering that it's "February fill-dyke" as the old rhyme used to say.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hot!  High of 77F today, supposed to be 80F tomorrow.  Typically, it'll cool down again before spring.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Some sunshine!*  And temps above freezing!  Both for a brief period of time. Our thermometer recorded a high of 32.9 today, after an overnight low of 3.7. At least most of the snow slid off our sun room roof. Now IF the sun returns, we should be able to solar-warm it into the mid- to upper-60s.



That alone will make everyone feel better!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We did enjoy it, Kayelle! Not sure if Addie, Andy or jennyema got to see it though. Boston, along with other towns near the coast, are getting "lake effect" snow. Or, in this case, ocean effect. Having spent the first 50 winters of my life living in Greater Cleveland, cloudy winters and snowy days seem pretty normal to me. Since moving here, central MA seems to be sunny more winter days than not. Until the last couple of years. Now we seem to have more winter clouds than a decade ago.

We have clouds now, There is a light snow falling outside. Shouldn't be more than an inch overnight. *phew*


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> We did enjoy it, Kayelle! Not sure if Addie, Andy or jennyema got to see it though. Boston, along with other towns near the coast, are getting "lake effect" snow. Or, in this case, ocean effect. Having spent the first 50 winters of my life living in Greater Cleveland, cloudy winters and snowy days seem pretty normal to me. Since moving here, central MA seems to be sunny more winter days than not. Until the last couple of years. Now we seem to have more winter clouds than a decade ago.
> 
> We have clouds now, There is a light snow falling outside. Shouldn't be more than an inch overnight. *phew*



The only time I've been *really *cold was on a winter trip to Yellowstone. It got down to -26 during that two weeks in winter wonderland but the sun was bright and beautiful every single day. There's no way this California girl could have taken that without the *SUN*. The day we flew home we gained 100 degrees. 
I wish *sun* for all of you!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

I spent a few months in Montana in the winter, and boy was it cold, snowbound and in the negatives.   Also wishing those of you in the eastern part of the country an early spring.  

Except for you, Princess, hoping you get your cold for a while.  

I'll be wishing I was somewhere else come summer, when the temps here are around 110+F.


----------



## Dawgluver

We are again at 3°F and schools are again delayed by 2 hours tomorrow due to nasty windchill here along the river.  Groundhog Day movie repeat?


----------



## Cheryl J

Yikes, Dawg!  

Take care, all of you in the snowy and freezing areas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> I spent a few months in Montana in the winter, and boy was it cold, snowbound and in the negatives.   Also wishing those of you in the eastern part of the country an early spring.
> 
> Except for you, Princess, hoping you get your cold for a while.
> 
> I'll be wishing I was somewhere else come summer, when the temps here are around 110+F.



Sweater weather in the morning, short sleeve in the afternoon.  Loving it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And crazy all day long, PF.


----------



## Addie

More snow last night. A girl was walking by a building and five feet of snow slid off a roof and buried her. Only her head was sticking out. It also buried a man completely. She is now in the hospital with neck injuries. 

This is not a fun winter. Yesterday, a car riding behind a large trailer truck had some of the snow come off of the truck and broke his windshield. In this state it is the LAW that you are required to remove the snow on the roof of your car or vehicle before driving. A nice fine for the truck driver.

Our transit system is broken down and old. It cannot function in this kind of snowfall. So the cab industry is doing a land office business. The Pirate has been driving for a cab for the past month. He is exhausted. Been working 12 or more hours every day around the clock. Some days he doesn't even have time to grab a sandwich to eat in the cab. So he calls me to have something ready for him to eat when he come homes. Gulps it down and off to sleep for a few hours. Back in the cab.


----------



## Farmer Jon

-1 and breezy. No snow


----------



## Aunt Bea

8 above zero, snowing and blustery!

If this was Christmas week I would be humming Christmas carols, today it's just snow!


----------



## CarolPa

Right now it's blazing away at 15.  Tomorrow it will be in the low 30s with snow moving in.

Our schools have been closed for 2 days.  A bunch of wimps they are!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sunny and 6!

“The rich man has his ice in the summer, and the poor man gets his in the winter.”


----------



## simonbaker

High today 45F but very cloudy. Low of 18F. We are looking at a high of 19F tomorrow.  Not much snow left in the yards.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 32°F here along the river.  Sure didn't feel like it with the wind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been raining here all day, 44F when I came home.


----------



## Addie

Last night we had a heat wave. It got up to ten degrees. Today is not a good beach day. Only 6ºF.


----------



## mcnerd

I've got it really bad here in Southern California with temperatures dropping to 84°F.  I may have to put on a shirt while working in the garden. <don't hit me>


----------



## Addie

mcnerd said:


> I've got it really bad here in Southern California with temperatures dropping to 84°F.  I may have to put on a shirt while working in the garden. <don't hit me>



Hit you? I am going to get a piece of wet bread and slap you silly. Right now we are having a heat wave. The temp has climbed to 13ºF.


----------



## roadfix

mcnerd said:


> I've got it really bad here in Southern California with temperatures dropping to 84°F.  I may have to put on a shirt while working in the garden. <don't hit me>



It actually feels cold today here in LA at 60.  I'll be working all day landscaping in the back yard so this cool, overcast weather is welcomed as I will be sweating like a hog anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea

16, snowing and blowing!

We are expecting 6 inches of *fresh* snow by morning, nothing worse than day old snow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> 16, snowing and blowing!
> 
> We are expecting 6 inches of *fresh* snow by morning, *nothing worse than day old snow!*



LOL!  That is so true, we got a light dusting last night and it's 31F out right now.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 22F Low 4F


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a heat wave!  We're up to 36°F, with a light dusting of snow here along the river.


----------



## Kathleen

Snow!  Snow!  Snow!  Snow!  *happy dances all around*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Snow!  Snow!  Snow!  Snow!  *happy dances all around*



Lucky you!


----------



## Addie

Well, we managed to reach double digits today. 26ºF right now. But it is the time for it start dipping again. Up and down, up and down. And another snow storm on the way. So much to look forward to. I am going to be leaving my apartment next Thursday for my monthly visit to check my vitals. 

I am very much surprised. I never let the weather get me in a funk. But if anyone who knows me, they better stay away. I am in a rotten mood and plan on staying there. Bitten heads are on the menu for tonight.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> It actually feels cold today here in LA at 60.  I'll be working all day landscaping in the back yard so this cool, overcast weather is welcomed as I will be sweating like a hog anyway.



The cool does feel nice today...we're getting some welcome rain up this way RF..hope it gets down to you. We're enjoying our new little electric fireplace.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 7F today, but the sun is  shining : )

Low, 5 below 0


----------



## Cheryl J

Rain, rain, and more rain here....love it, we need it so bad here!!  
We looked outside and watched it for hours, we don't see it all that much!


----------



## Cheryl J

brrrr....41F here now, low of 35F tonight.  Still pouring down rain, there's a river going down my street and my backyard is flooded.  Can't hold a candle to what you all are going through in the midwest and east coast, but it's cold here for the desert - had to turn on the heater this evening and put on a sweatshirt.


----------



## CWS4322

Frigid--with windchill, it is -32C today. I am so sick of this cold weather!


----------



## menumaker

Seriously......rubbish!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

9°F I guess I better wear a coat.


----------



## CarolPa

Our weather is now fluctuating day to day between single digits and the 30's.  They said it is going to warm up in a week or so.  March can go either way for us.  We have had snowfalls over a foot, but they melt in a day or so.  Then we have to start worrying about our many rivers flooding.  I'm "high on a hill" far from the rivers!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It is glorious sunshine and 62 degrees...in my sun room.  However, on the other side of those windows is 19 degrees and dropping. The noon meteorologist said we might be in for the coldest night of the year tonight. What, minus 6 or 8 hasn't been cold enough!  Our average high should be 40. We aren't going to see that temp anytime in the coming week...


----------



## Farmer Jon

Sun is shining and looks beautiful out. Until I opened the door. -2 with -22 wind chill.


----------



## Addie

Well, we broke the 100 inches of snow last night. And it is snowing again.
19ºF.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We broke 100 inches out our way a storm or two ago.  Amazing what a difference of about 60 miles can make. It's not much warmer out here in the frontier, about 21 degrees. However, we have milky sunshine! This winter has been so cloudy I don't mind any kind of sunshine, as long as it's there.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We are at 106.3 inches so far!

We are still in the lead for the 2015 Golden Snowball Award! 

The Golden Snowball Award is a contest between  5 cities in CNY.  The cities that compete  are Albany, Buffalo, Binghamton, Rochester and last years Champion,  Syracuse."  A trophy is awarded to the winning city every year.

We win far too often!


----------



## Addie

That is a beautiful award. We are catching up with you. The official fall from last night brought our amount 100.6 inches for this winter so far. More snow today and more predicted for the weekend and next week. Who knows how much that will be. I am so depressed by all of this cold and snow. I would go outside and yell at the snow gods, but it would be useless.


----------



## Dawgluver

We are at -2°F, with a "feels like" of -20.  Got 6 more inches of snow yesterday.  Schools are again delayed 2 hours due to windchill tomorrow.  DH is making noises about moving south.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, y'all.  I can't imagine.....does it seem like the snowfall is heavier and the winters are going on longer than they have in the past for those of you in the Midwest and on the east coast?  Seems that way to me from what I've heard on the news.  Take care, everyone.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow, y'all.  I can't imagine.....does it seem like the snowfall is heavier and the winters are going on longer than they have in the past for those of you in the Midwest and on the east coast?  Seems that way to me from what I've heard on the news.  Take care, everyone.




Thanks, this ain't nuthin', Cheryl!  The little town where I grew up in northern North Dakota has had -45°F lately, without factoring in windchill!

Sure feel for the east, and for the south, who aren't used to this.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow, y'all.  I can't imagine.....does it seem like the snowfall is heavier and the winters are going on longer than they have in the past for those of you in the Midwest and on the east coast?  Seems that way to me from what I've heard on the news.  Take care, everyone.



This winter is the harshest one I  have ever seen. Even from when I was a kid. We never had enough snow to have snow days. And I have seen many winters where we had no snow. Just cold. Twenty degree weather was as bad as living in Antarctica. But this snow falling everyday is unreal along with zero temperatures that only go up a few degrees with no sun in sight just never happened that I can remember. Only once do I remember Boston Harbor freezing over. Now it is frozen past the harbor out into the current. We have had the Coast Guard working between Cape Cod and the Islands. And part of Boston Harbor. The passageway to the Islands HAS TO BE kept open. Food is brought there every day. Like fresh produce, meats, milk etc. This winter has given us a lot of first. That we would gladly done without.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, this ain't nuthin', Cheryl! The little town where I grew up in northern *North Dakota has had -45°F lately, without factoring in windchill!*
> 
> Sure feel for the east, and for the south, who aren't used to this.


 


My thoughts are with y'all who are buried in snow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not my weather, since there is no way I would live on an island surrounded by ocean, but I thought this article I saw online was rather interesting. It seems that the ocean water near the coast of Nantucket is not quite frozen. As in, it as the consistency of a slurpee! Some really interesting photos accompany the article - you should click the link just to look at those. Enjoy.

*The Slurpee Waves of Nantucket*

One picture, just for a tease!


----------



## Addie

Those shots are great. I would like to meet that photographer. He has quite and eye for the perfect shot. But he must have been freezing those pics. 

I guess it got to be too much for the CG cutter to keep the lanes open to the mainland. The water past the waves looks so choppy and cold. Going past Constitution Beach here in Eastie today, I noticed it was also frozen over along with Winthrop Beach and Short Beach in Revere. At our beach, it is located in a cove and out toward the airport is a small island that is a clam bed. At high tide it is completely covered over. Well, I hope those clams can find a way to free themselves under the ice. If not, the beds are again going to be dead and no clams for harvest. Another disaster and loss due to this crazy winter. The only people that are making any money are the cab companies. People don't want to stand in the cold waiting for a bus. The cabs are running full out. Usually there is a line at the supermarkets. As fast as the folks come out of the store, again they don't want to walk across the street and wait for a bus. So they grab a cab.


----------



## Farmer Jon

-10 No wind chill though. So that's good I guess.


----------



## JoAnn L.

18 below zero with a wind chill of 35 below. Brr!


----------



## Cheryl J

JoAnn!  

CG, those pics are incredible, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dawgluver

A brisk -8°F right now here along the river.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR here!


----------



## Addie

Oh happy day! 29ºF. and bright sunshine. But not for long. 

Yesterday was the same. I went out to have a late lunch with my daughter. I wouldn't be surprised to find a notice from the restaurant asking us to not return in the future. We just couldn't stop laughing. It was one of those days when everything was funny. I had clam chowder, fried clams plate, coffee. When we left, it even felt warm out. So we stood in the sunshine and had a cigarette. By the time I go home, I was exhausted. But I hated to go in. If the benches has been cleared off, I would have sat outside for a few minutes.


----------



## bethzaring

We FINALLY got some snow here. Feb. has been unusually warm, in the 50's and 60's and this area relies on the snow pack for irrigation water later in the year. Yesterday we got 18 inches of snow. DH brought this home from work to clear some driveways.


----------



## Silversage

We're supposed to get to 78F today.  
I'm putting my house on the market....any takers?


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the weather tonight.  We are within a few inches of the snowiest winter ever recorded for Boston.  The news team is actually rooting for us to break the record!  104+ inches and they want more.  People are insane from all the cold and snow.


----------



## Kayelle

I can't get over those Slurpee waves in Nantucket! So weird to not see any foam with a wave! Oh how I wish those stills were a video to see the movement!

Wishing sunshine to everyone who so badly needs it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Watching the weather tonight.  We are within a few inches of the snowiest winter ever recorded for Boston.  The news team is actually rooting for us to break the record!  104+ inches and they want more.  People are insane from all the cold and snow.



I am with you Andy. Have the weather and news folks lost their minds? We can't recover from what we have now and they want to pile more on. And now they are concerned with the St. Paddy's Day Parade. The City should be concerned with snow removal. The Mayor is telling us we may just have to get used to living with all the snow banks. He wants to put all the resources in Southie to clear for the parade. Has this idiot lost his mind? There are so many streets that are supposed to be two way. Big joke. You are lucky if they are one way. I think we voted in the wrong person to replace Mennino. Unless you live in an Irish section of Boston, you just don't count I guess. 

I know the city workers and contractors are very tired. Give them a day or two off, and then set up three shifts for them to start clearing the snow from ALL parts and neighborhoods in the city. I wouldn't complain at all to hear the snow removal crews outside at night as long as I knew the city was really trying to make an effort. It seems like they have just given up. 

We set our clocks back this Saturday. That will give the City more hours of daylight to work on snow removal. I wonder if they will take advantage of the extra time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle, ask and you shall receive! I hunted a video down, at your request. Enjoy.

*How "Slurpee" Waves Formed Along a Nantucket Beach | Science | Smithsonian*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cross Norway off my bucket list!


----------



## joesfolk

Started snowing about an hour ago. Supposed to change to rain/snow mix.  Should be a mess by the time I leave for work this afternoon. Spring will truly be welcome this year.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just came in from running a few errands, it it starting to rain.  The high temp. today is expected to be 36 with rain tonight and tomorrow, a high of 40 expected tomorrow.  I consider that to be the good news.  The bad news is that when I entered the parking garage I ran into a crew of men installing large wooden beams to brace the roof of the parking garage.  The roof has a couple of feet of snow on it and the rain will soak into it like a giant sponge! 

I think I'll check my car dealer's website and see what he has in stock for 2015!


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a skating rink out there.  Freezing rain all night, most schools are closed today, and the paper didn't come this morning.


----------



## CarolPa

Our temps are warming up, but we had some freezing rain today.  Supposed to be warming up gradually the next few days so I think our snow will start melting soon.


----------



## Kayelle

CarolPa said:


> Our temps are warming up, but we had some freezing rain today. * Supposed to be warming up gradually the next few days so I think our snow will start melting soon.*



And there's the question. How many people will be safely high and dry when the melting starts? We have some wonderful new neighbors from upstate NY who recently moved here. They had to fly back there a few weeks ago for family duties, and they were ever so glad to be back to this new home of theirs. 
Standing out in the sunshine talking today, they naturally are concerned about all those "back home". Good people we are happy to know.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa.  I actually skated out to the mailbox (minus the skates).  Horribly slippery with the thaw and refreezing.  It's treacherous here along the river.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, Beth....that's a lot of snow, I didn't think New Mexico got that much.

Dawg...be careful going out to your mailbox! 

Kay, glad you have nice new neighbors.  Isn't that great?  I love my neighbors around me and feel so blessed to have them. 

We got some more rain a few days ago, that is always welcome.


----------



## taxlady

We had a high of 1°C (34°F), w00t! That's the first time it's been up to freezing in forever. It's currently -6°C (29°F) and going to go down to -14°C (7°F). It was the coldest February on record for Greater Montreal. Average temperature was -15°C (5°F). It never got up to freezing all month.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I think it was the coldest Feb. on record in both Boston and Worcester (our "big" city in MA). It was the coldest on record in Cleveland since records have been kept in the mid-1800s. In fact, it was the second-coldest winter month in Cleveland, only behind a January from within the last few decades or so. Gee, it seems like there's Global Cooling all over. Ice Age!


----------



## CarolPa

It's about 23 degrees right now and we got about 4 inches of snow overnight.  This is supposed to be our last measurable snow of the season.  I think they said that last time!  

Schools are closed and my DIL took the day off.  She and dgs are sled riding.


----------



## simonbaker

Real nice day. High of 46 F in SE South Dakota


----------



## Farmer Jon

Absolutely beautiful here in Nebraska. 44 degrees with a slight breeze. I even rode my bike to work. (A whole 1/8 mile round trip)


----------



## Dawgluver

A nice, breezy 47°F here along the mighty Mississip.  Great day for Beagle-walking.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so glad to read that the weather seems to be letting up for several of you!


----------



## taxlady

It's practically balmy out. We have reached our high for today: -2°C (31°F).


----------



## Somebunny

Beautiful sunny late afternoon  here, about 55 degrees it may have been a bit warmer earlier.  There will be a spectacular sunset.  Such unusual March weather for us.  I feel guilty when so many if you are still battling "Old Man Winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We got to 42 degrees today! That's veritable swimsuit weather...for PF.  I'm still wearing sweats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> We got to 42 degrees today! That's veritable swimsuit weather...for PF.  I'm still wearing sweats.



It's 53 and almost dark...Streaking Weather!  YeeHaw!!!!!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 53 and almost dark...Streaking Weather!  YeeHaw!!!!!


----------



## Claire

We're also finally getting some less-than-miserable weather.  Thank heavens.  I was hoping to spend my birthday (the 5th) walking around Main Street.  Instead I had to wear multiple layers and run from car to building, etc.  What a pain.  So am glad to have some warming!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Morning Claire!

It's 29F this morning.  And dark, very dark!


----------



## simonbaker

Mid 60's all day, beautiful day!  Still trying to get used to the time change w daylight savings time.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had thick fog this morning that finally cleared off to a sunny 62°F.  The snow is disappearing here along the river.


----------



## taxlady

We got up to 8°C (46°F) today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Too bad I couldn't go out and enjoy it.


----------



## roadfix

warm and a bit muggy here tonight....not my kind of weather.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another beautiful day here along the river, currently 54°F and sunny.  Too mushy to do much outside though, I've got a few pairs of mud-encrusted shoes to show for trying.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Another beautiful day here along the river, currently 54°F and sunny.  Too mushy to do much outside though, I've got a few pairs of mud-encrusted shoes to show for trying.


That was the part of Spring that I did not enjoy when I lived in the country, mud everywhere.

6°C (43°F) here and that's our high for today. Flurries forecast for overnight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sun! SUN!! *SUN!!!* And, like Dawg, 54 degrees. I even spotted a touch of ground circling one of our big trees at the edge of the woods. Can spring really be just around the corner?


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh good gravy, it's an absolutely gorgeous, sunny 63°F here along the river.  Probably my second favorite temperature next to 75°F.


----------



## taxlady

-4°C (25°F) and that's our high for today. It should be "warmer" for the next week, at least.

I am so ready for winter to go away.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I am so ready for winter to go away.


+1 I know our "lawn" under the snow is pretty brown, but not seeing snow righ now would make me happy. We'll get there. Meanwhile, sunny but chilly today. High got to the upper 30s.

I have a major case of "Cabin Fever". We need to get a new coffee maker. I see a small road trip ahead!


----------



## roadfix

Clear and 30C here.  Even warmer for the weekend.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> Clear and 30C here.  Even warmer for the weekend.


You have dry heat, don't you? Here on the *Island* of Montreal, 30°C is usually humid and uncomfortable.


----------



## Cheryl J

Creeping up into the low 80's now and high 80's over the weekend.  It might sound good to some of you, but here we were kind of hoping for at least some winter.  It's going to be a long, hot summer.  

I guess we all have some kind of weather to deal with. LOL


----------



## Addie

Yesterday it was 57ºF. Today it was in the low 30's and windy. Actually freezing. Why could yesterday have been my birthday?


----------



## roadfix

Over 30c again today and 33c tomorrow.   I was asked to bbq for a birthday party in the Valley tomorrow.  Not looking forward to this as the Valley, just over the hill, is always quite a bit warmer than metro L.A.


----------



## Mad Cook

Mild and slightly spring-like. Average afternoon temp = 41-43degF. Mixture of sun and cloud.


----------



## CWS4322

Right now it is cold. However, we have icy rain forecast for the weekend. I'm not going out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We were out most of the afternoon and a bit early evening, enjoying sun (while it was up) and temps in the low 40s, now in the upper 30s. Got all our running out of our system since we'll be getting cold rain changing to light snow this weekend. CWS, you really don't need to share your weather, you know.


----------



## Dawgluver

It got up to 70°F, my favorite temp!  And the sun finally peaked out after a day of clouds here along the river!

My first winter aconite:


----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty little flower, Dawg. I had never heard of it, so looked it up.  Interesting info...! 

My snapdragons, pansies, viola, and vinca are going crazy right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks!  Love your flowers, Cheryl, but round here we don't see them till April or May.

The snow has pretty much melted and the aconites are the first to pop up.  Of course, that doesn't mean we're done with snow.  We've had a few whompers in the past, both in March and April.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> It got up to 70°F, my favorite temp!  And the sun finally peaked out after a day of clouds here along the river!
> 
> My first winter aconite:  View attachment 22652


Ooh, pretty. Is that in your yard? Mine still has a couple of feet of snow everywhere, though it is getting shallower.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Ooh, pretty. Is that in your yard? Mine still has a couple of feet of snow everywhere, though it is getting shallower.




Yes, they're usually awake in February, but had been buried by snow so were slow to start this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

46F with sudden flushes to 2000F in a localized space.  AArrrrgh!!!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh Dawg! Flowers, mulch, no snow. What a wonderful sight for sore eyes. Thanks for reminding me that spring is somewhere under my 3-4 feet of snow.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 46F with sudden flushes to 2000F in a localized space.  AArrrrgh!!!!!!


Personal, tropical vacations.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Personal, tropical vacations.



Hah, more like visits to the Sun...it's already getting too warm outside, so no relief there, either.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> +1 I know our "lawn" under the snow is pretty brown, but not seeing snow righ now would make me happy. We'll get there. Meanwhile, sunny but chilly today. High got to the upper 30s.
> 
> I have a major case of "Cabin Fever". We need to get a new coffee maker. I see a small road trip ahead!


I'm surprised your lawn is brown. Here they are green when the snow goes away and then they might turn brown when they thaw out.


----------



## CarolPa

Our temps have been in the low 60's but its raining over the weekend so I don't think it will be as warm.  There is still some snow in our back yard.  Lots of trees back there so it doesn't get much sun, even though the trees don't have any leaves, yet.


----------



## taxlady

It's currently 0°C (32°F) and has stopped snowing.

Yesterday:







Today:






Yesterday:






Today:


----------



## Cheryl J

That is absolutely beautiful scenery, Taxy.   They look like Christmas greetings postcards.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> That is absolutely beautiful scenery, Taxy.   They look like Christmas greetings postcards.


Thank you, but it's March! In fact, it's the Ides of March.


----------



## Cheryl J

I know, but it's still very pretty. 

Coffee on the patio early this morning in the west.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's still raining softly, has been all day.  So, of course I bought a new set of patio furniture, today.  Got some of that plastic wicker in peacock blue and a small table with a blue glass mosaic. Bombay inspired cushions for the two chairs.  It's 60F out and once it gets dark, even if it's raining, I'm taking my purple tealight lantern out for a sit down.

Hopefully the neighbors won't trash this set.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well *Addie*, you guys there in Boston did it. You survived the Winter of the Most Snow Ever. A record of 108.6 inches, a full inch over the previous snowiest winter, was reached at the official weather station at Logan Airport on Sunday. I'm not sure if I should be offering congratulations or condolences. 

THIS was the winter Himself might have been able to talk me into moving to FL. Too late. I might consider it, though, if FL ever wants to move closer to our kids...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well *Addie*, you guys there in Boston did it. You survived the Winter of the Most Snow Ever. A record of 108.6 inches, a full inch over the previous snowiest winter, was reached at the official weather station at Logan Airport on Sunday. I'm not sure if I should be offering congratulations or condolences.
> 
> THIS was the winter Himself might have been able to talk me into moving to FL. Too late. I might consider it, though, if FL ever wants to move closer to our kids...



That is not a record I was striving for. I am waiting for all the snow on the benches outside the front door to melt, so I can sit outside for just a few moments. Looks like I will have to wait longer now. We have a patio. But you can't even see it. It is completely buried in snow. even all the furniture. They keep the snow blower out there. There is just a path from the snow blower to the door. And a bigger pile where the door pushed back all the snow so they could get to the snow blower. Not much hope in this building for an early Spring.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well *Addie*, you guys there in Boston did it. You survived the Winter of the Most Snow Ever. A record of 108.6 inches, a full inch over the previous snowiest winter, was reached at the official weather station at Logan Airport on Sunday. I'm not sure if I should be offering congratulations or condolences.
> 
> THIS was the winter Himself might have been able to talk me into moving to FL. Too late. I might consider it, though, if FL ever wants to *move closer to our kids...*



I can understand your feelings. Five times I have moved out of Massachusetts. And even though my kids were all grown and on their own, I kept coming back to be near them. I think I would have done the same thing even if I never had any kids. There is something that keeps drawing you back to home. To your birthplace.


----------



## Addie

It seems I slept through our snow fall today. I was up for almost 24 hours yesterday. Evidently my son was telling me about it and then was telling me some of the things I said and did. It seems I was sleep walking. I started to get dressed because I wanted to go sledding. And the only way he could stop me was to tell me that all the snow had melted. Then I sat down at the computer and sent out some stuff. So if you got a crazy post from me, please ignore it. I do not remember any of the stuff he was telling me. Evidently I lead a crazy life when I sleepwalk. That is something new. I have never done that before. Evidently I got up three times today and just went on doing what I normally do when I am awake. Then back to bed to finish sleeping. 

I finally wake up and see that it is 36ºF. outside and the snow did not melt. But I am not going sledding.


----------



## taxlady

It's snowing here. It has been snowing since 06h. It isn't accumulating on the ground because the temperature has been between -1° and 1°C. Sigh. I like winter, but enough is enough.


----------



## Cheryl J

81F here, but windy as all get out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's windy here too, Cheryl. How windy? Himself thought he saw a bird flying backwards earlier.

Also, snow again last night. OK, already. You can stop!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook, I am not going to stomp through the tunnel looking for the light at the end. I want Spring now! So someone start stomping and turn on the light for Spring. Enough is enough. 23ºF. That is not Spring temperatures.


----------



## simonbaker

It has been so nice outside up until today, low 30's today. The snow is long gone but they are talking chance of it on Monday. The ground is warm enough so it will probably turn to slush if we end up getting anything


----------



## taxlady

Sunny and cold. -10°C (24°F)


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's windy here too, Cheryl. *How windy? Himself thought he saw a bird flying backwards earlier.*
> 
> Also, snow again last night. OK, already. You can stop!


 
That's such a funny sight to see.  Sometimes I see the birds just kind of hovering in the same spot when it's windy, wings flapping away....


----------



## CWS4322

It is the 22nd of March, we have a frostbite warning. -20C tonight w/out windchill. Will this winter never end?


----------



## taxlady

It's sunny and -15°C (5°F). 

Dear weather,

What's up with that? It's days since the Vernal Equinox.

No love,
taxlady

P.S.  

P.P.S.


----------



## Addie

15ºF. No comment. The language I would use is not considered ladylike.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> 15ºF. No comment. The language I would use is not considered ladylike.


5°F, not nearly as warm as 15°F.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Mad Cook, I am not going to stomp through the tunnel looking for the light at the end. I want Spring now! So someone start stomping and turn on the light for Spring. Enough is enough. 23ºF. That is not Spring temperatures.


After a couple of lovey sunny and warm spring-like days with temps in parts of the UK in the middle 50s F, today is cold and miserable with fine drizzle and frost forecast for the next few nights.


----------



## Kayelle

OK all you cold people looking for Spring..come and visit me. 

It couldn't be more beautiful this morning with full sun, blue skies, no wind and 73 degrees. I've been on the porch reading this morning, looking out to green 2,000 ft. South Mountain with red tailed hawks making lazy circles in the sky. 
Ducking and running....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle, I've been on my "porch" all afternoon, enjoying warm air and sunshine too! No red tailed hawks, though. Just birds and silly squirrels.

It's sunny and 76. INSIDE my sun room.  It's still sunny outside of it, but it's 33 degrees on the other side of the glass. Almost no breeze. Crystal-clear skies with nary a cloud to mar them. Kinda hard to be crabby about the temperature since I have absolutely no reason to go outside. I got enough fresh air when I opened the door up to toss peanuts to my friendly backyard nuthatches and a couple of scary-tame squirrels. I don't open the door if they are close to it so that they don't hop in and help themselves to the nut can. 

Since we can't do anything about the weather, may as well just roll with the punches by now. I just wish we could save some of this cold air so we don't have to go through long stretches of 80+ degree temps for weeks on end this summer. You know it's gonna happen.


----------



## Kayelle

Sounds beautiful on your sun porch CG. As long as the sun is shining, all's right with my world. I wish we had some squirrels for entertainment. Those hawks are beautiful to behold though. A while back I was reading out there on the porch and one of them landed on the porch rail, no more than 6 ft. from me. He sat there looking at a ceramic rabbit I had below in the garden, waiting for it to move I guess. It was amazing to be so up close and personal and I was careful not to move so he wouldn't notice me. I had to find a picture online for you to see how beautiful he was.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & off/on again rain all day. Low 30's.  We need the moisture. Some sunshine would surely brighten a lot of moods around here today!


----------



## Maelinde

Sunny and a beautiful 78F in North Texas.  It will all fall apart tomorrow with some severe thunderstorms tomorrow, though.  We need the rain, so I'm not complaining.   I should put out my rosemary pot to collect some free watering.


----------



## taxlady

We got all the way up to -2°C (28°F).


----------



## Cheryl J

76F here now and a little cloudy.  Supposed to be a high of 82F and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Our temp today stayed in the high 30's. But there was no wind and the sun was shining in full brightness.  I had to go to Winthrop today for blood work. I went downstairs early and sat outside for 45 minutes waiting for the van to come pick me up. I could actually feel the warmth of the sun on my face. It almost gave me hope that we were going to have a Spring. Maybe. I am not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## taxlady

I just checked the weather.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> OK all you cold people looking for Spring..come and visit me.
> 
> It couldn't be more beautiful this morning with full sun, blue skies, no wind and 73 degrees. I've been on the porch reading this morning, looking out to green 2,000 ft. South Mountain with red tailed hawks making lazy circles in the sky.
> Ducking and running....


You do realise we are all making wax dolls in your image and sticking pins into them, don't you?


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> You do realise we are all making wax dolls in your image and sticking pins into them, don't you?


Yup


----------



## Rom

5.44pm Sydney Australia, it's 23c or 73f and nice and sunny lol. It's been pretty nice weather all day


----------



## Addie

Shall we get a doll in Rom's image also? He is in the middle of Fall. While we were breaking snowfall records, Rom was in the middle of summer. I am still angry over having to spend Jan. and Feb. in the house due to snow records. 

Right now our temp outside is 52ºF. There is hope in this world. Time to get dressed, hop on my scooter and go somewhere. Anywhere! I don't care. I can go!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rain today 37°F!

Snow tonight!

We have been lucky to have a slow snow melt this season, no flooding so far this year!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Rain today 37°F!
> 
> Snow tonight!
> 
> We have been lucky to have a slow snow melt this season, no flooding so far this year!



Ditto here. Fortunately for us, we have about four storm drains around the property. When the sun is shining, the six+ snow banks go down pretty fast. The storm drains will take care of the run off. 

This building is right at the bottom of a hill. Run off can be a problem for those who live on the first floor in what used to be the basement of the building. They have had problems in the past with snow melting and the run off.


----------



## taxlady

It was snowing earlier. It stopped. -1°C.


----------



## roadfix

H  O  T    

again


----------



## Addie

I hate to be redundant, but we had  more snow today. And yesterday, and the day before. Not enough to accumulate, but snow nonetheless. Oh joy!


----------



## simonbaker

40F now. Very windy day, the sun was shining off & on all day but the wind was cold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

35F and Dark...so far today.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 35F and Dark...so far today.



            “Weather forecast for tonight: dark. Continued dark overnight, with widely scattered light by morning.”- George Carlin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> “Weather forecast for tonight: dark. Continued dark overnight, with widely scattered light by morning.”- George Carlin



You learned forecasting from the same teacher I did.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You learned forecasting from the same teacher I did.



Funny the silly little things that stick with you right up until you hit the exit ramp!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Funny the silly little things that stick with you right up until you hit the exit ramp!




Yup.  Hippy Dippy Weatherman!

No snorkeling today, it's cloudy, drippy and choppy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hot today, a high of 90F.  Time to get the AC going. 

Dawg, I hope you get some snorkeling in before you head back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

38F and continuing cooler through the week, so far this morning trending towards light, sunrise around 8 this morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Hot today, a high of 90F.  Time to get the AC going.
> 
> Dawg, I hope you get some snorkeling in before you head back!




Thank you Cheryl!  We braved the waves and rain and got in a nice snorkel.  I think the norte has passed.  It's a bright and beautiful day and sadly, we're leaving.


----------



## tinlizzie

Current temp is about 68 degrees.  Today is the end of a 3-day run of perfect weather -- the kind people move to Florida for -- temps in the mid-70's, sunny, light cool breeze.  It was great while it lasted.


----------



## Addie

It's Election Day here is Eastie only.  What a waste of taxpayers money. This all could have been settled on Primary day. Two names only. The top two winners from the Primary election. Only two names on the ballot. Eight people to be paid in the voting place and the waste of printing out the ballots.


----------



## Mad Cook

Very windy, I nearly got swept off my feet when I was at the stable yard. rain, brilliant sunshine, hail and even a skittering of snow. 

We are awaiting the plague of frogs!
!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Very windy, I nearly got swept off my feet when I was at the stable yard. rain, brilliant sunshine, hail and even a skittering of snow.
> 
> We are awaiting the plague of frogs!
> !


----------



## simonbaker

73F it was much warmer today, wind not quite as bad


----------



## Addie

Katie H, please tell us you are not in the flood area.  One for you.  I saw the report on the news this morning regarding the flash floods. Folks in cars didn't even have time to shut their engines off when they got flooded. Seeing the cars floating with their headlights on was rather eerie.


----------



## Addie

Well right now our temp is 39ºF. But it looks like the folks I these here parts can forget their sunrise services and outdoor egg hunts. We are expecting some more of the four letter weather that beings with the letter S. I am going to sleep all day tomorrow. I will only wake up to have a corn beef sandwich with sauerkraut. My mouth is watering. We don't need any stinkin' egghunt out on the lawn.


----------



## Cheryl J

Warm and sunny, but windy.


----------



## Kayelle

Another bright and beautiful day here and no hope of any rain until next winter, if then. 
We have NO snow pack in the mountains, and we will be using whatever ground water we have left to get us to any hope for any rain next winter. This is not something that can be cured in a matter of months. It's frankly terrifying. 

I know much of the rest of the country had a miserable winter, and every right to complain about it, but the snow will melt and only be a memory, if not now, soon. I'm happy for everyone who sees Spring and a brighter future in the forecast.


----------



## CarolPa

Spring is here!  My daffidils are bloomin!


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Spring is here!  My daffidils are bloomin!


Pix or it didn't happen. 

I just checked. There is still snow in about half of my yard. The daffodils are just barely not under snow and have sent up leaves that are about an inch long.


----------



## Mad Cook

"All Things Bright and Beautiful" over here. Warm and sunny. Up to 60 degree F during the day.


----------



## roadfix

We're getting a good soaking this afternoon.   My yard needs it.   .....and a free car wash.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> We're getting a good soaking this afternoon. My yard needs it. .....and a free car wash.


 
Hopefully it'll move northeast enough to hit here...looking pretty dark and stormy now.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now we are getting lots of rain (much needed), lighting and thunder.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'd just settled back to watch a nice thunderstorm, it missed us.  One grumble and a spit.  It had gotten up to 80°F earlier.  Now the sun's out, but we may get something later.

Lots of severe weather in nearby communities, including tornado watches and warnings.


----------



## taxlady

It snowed yesterday. That snow is all gone now, but there is still some of the winter's accumulation. It's 5°C (41°F) and we are expecting rain overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## bakechef

Was a warm and beautiful day, now we have thunder storms that are shaking the house! Thunder storm season has arrived.

Upside, it's helping wash away some of the pollen, there is A LOT of pollen.


----------



## Maelinde

Dawgluver said:


> I'd just settled back to watch a nice thunderstorm, it missed us.  One grumble and a spit.  It had gotten up to 80°F earlier.  Now the sun's out, but we may get something later.
> 
> Lots of severe weather in nearby communities, including tornado watches and warnings.



Our thunderstorm missed us, too!  Hit Fort Worth with a vengeance.  Not even a drop of much needed rain.  With luck there might be one more thunderstorm in the dry line expected in North Texas.  At least tomorrow will be beautiful for the Ranger's Home Opener vs Houston.

There's always the weekend...  Gotta stay in and clean house in preparation for my brother's visit, so rain would be quite nice.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was an absolutely gorgeous, sunny 70°F (my favorite temperature) here along the river today.  Now it's dark.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> It was an absolutely gorgeous, sunny 70°F (my favorite temperature) here along the river today.  Now it's dark.



We are having the same weather...it's dark here, too!


----------



## simonbaker

Cool breeze  & overcast


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a cloudy, sprinkly day, then the sun popped out late afternoon.  It made for a nice walk at 67°F.


----------



## Cheryl J

83F now at a little after 6PM.  High of 93F tomorrow, according to the weather reports.  

Ugh.  Here comes the desert heat.


----------



## Aunt Bea

70 and sunshine today!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdvITn5cAVc


----------



## PrincessFiona60

25F...better find a jacket.


----------



## taxlady

Sunny and 19°C, going up to 20°C (68°F). Patio door and windows are open.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sunny and warm here, too! I've been so looking forward to this, but now I'm afraid this might be an allergy season for me - been sneezing like crazy today.


----------



## taxlady

It's up to 22°C (72°F)! And, as of this morning, there is no more snow in my yard.


----------



## Love to cook California

We need rain! We never get rain or snow in Los Angeles............


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

Love to cook California said:


> We need rain! We never get rain or snow in Los Angeles............
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



We still have six feet of snow over in South Boston. It is located at the snow farm. The outside of it is dirty and black. But scrape the top off and it is a beautiful white. Come and take what you want. The city is just letting it sit there and melt on its own. There is so much, it will take to fall for it all to melt.


----------



## Mad Cook

Sunny and spring-like all day but now, at midnight, I'm frozen. It'll be a hot water bottle tonight.  Still a chance of frosts at night at this time of the year over here


----------



## taxlady

17°C (63°F), definitely springlike here. It's such a relief after that winter. I have daffodil leaves poking up as well as either day lily or iris leaves. There are also chives and parsley peeking out. This is all just stuff that keeps coming back.


----------



## Dawgluver

An unseasonably warm 82°F today here along the river.  Next week we're supposed to go back to reality and 50’s.  I've been using my lovely chives on everything!


----------



## bakechef

Temperature has been comfortable and the last few days have been rainy.  I'm grateful for the rain, but wish I could send some out west.


----------



## Cheryl J

It really is so nice to hear that those of you in the Midwest, the east coast, and parts of Canada are finally getting some spring weather. 

It's been nice here, a high of 80F today, but we had some gnarly winds the past couple of days. Several large trees blew over in my neighborhood and did some property damage, and the power went out a few times. But it looks like all is well now, nobody was hurt.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is one large tree, *Cheryl*. Glad to hear everyone is OK. Hope the winds settle down. Now we have to work on getting you guys some rain.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is one large tree, *Cheryl*. Glad to hear everyone is OK. Hope the winds settle down. Now we have to work on getting you guys some rain.


Ditto


----------



## Dawgluver

Got up to 82°F here again along the river, and cloudy.  Still awaiting the rain.


----------



## taxlady

It's 5°C (41°F) was all the way up to 9°C and going down to 0°C (32°F). The 90% probability of precipitation with thunder storms, was the sky spitting a little, not enough to get the ground more than spotted.


----------



## Addie

It is sunny today and the temp has climbed up to 52ºF. I have a lot to do in the house. But I am tempted to go outside for a while and enjoy the weather.

I just got back from shopping with my daughter. I almost didn't want to even go into the stores.


----------



## bakechef

rain again today, but it's made everything so beautiful and green in a relatively short time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is one large tree, *Cheryl*. Glad to hear everyone is OK. Hope the winds settle down. Now we have to work on getting you guys some rain.


 


taxlady said:


> Ditto


 
Thank you, ladies. 


Very nice to hear of spring weather and greenery for those of you in the snowy parts of the country!


----------



## CharlieD

After unusually warm spill, it's back to average. We should be at49 high today, might even get snow this week. I just do not like gloomy, like it was yesterday. The whole day, gets me in the bad mood  .


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

After several days in the 80's, it's 47°F today, and wow, is it windy here along the river.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Damp, gloomy, cold, 50 degree day, snow later in the week.

A great day for a pot of soup and a good book!

I'll trade you a steaming bowl of  kale sausage soup for a plate of warm chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a beautiful day on tap - for a while, at least. It's 72F, heading up to 82, and partly cloudy. We're supposed to get thunderstorms later, though.


----------



## taxlady

It's rainy and gloomy and cold. 6°C (43°F) and feels like 1°C (34°F). At least it waited until after the weekend.


----------



## Andy M.

Cold with a steady rain.  Enough to threaten stopping the Red Sox game and make the marathon runners really miserable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was HOT and the sun was shining...when will the evil end?


----------



## CharlieD

Colder yet today. Had a dream about a beautiful warm day by the ocean. Ahhhh .....


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Whiskadoodle

The wind woke me up Charlie.   

True story.  I ran some errands Sunday.  While  I was out it rained.    When I got back home,  it had stopped raining.  BUT, it caused my Dandelions to show me where they are growing as they started blooming while I was out.  .


----------



## taxlady

Rainy again.


----------



## Addie

61ºF and still climbing. Oh did I forget to mention the sun is out in all its glory!


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunny, chilly, and VERY windy again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Night owls that we are, we wondered at 2:30AM how many neighbors woke suddenly when the Mother of All Thunder Booms rolled through the area, followed by one huge flash of lightening. Needless to say, this Midwestern native went right into the sun room to enjoy Nature's firework show. Lightning, thunder, rain pounding down. Ah, just like home.

We've had one short peek of sun. Otherwise, it's been pretty gloomy. Still, no more snow on the ground, so it's all good.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Night owls that we are, we wondered at 2:30AM how many neighbors woke suddenly when the Mother of All Thunder Booms rolled through the area, followed by one huge flash of lightening. Needless to say, this Midwestern native went right into the sun room to enjoy Nature's firework show. Lightning, thunder, rain pounding down. Ah, just like home.
> 
> We've had one short peek of sun. Otherwise, it's been pretty gloomy. Still, no more snow on the ground, so it's all good.



If that came our way, then I slept right through it. We did have bright sunshine this morning. But now it is overcast and cloudy. The temp is trying its hardest to go down.


----------



## Mad Cook

Sunny and positively hot for April. I got laundry dry outside on the line - first this spring!


All set to go pear-shaped by the weekend though judging by the weather forecast


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Sunny and positively hot for April. I got laundry dry outside on the line - first this spring!
> 
> 
> All set to go pear-shaped by the weekend though judging by the weather forecast



Any lacy panties hanging out there for the neighbors to report on?


----------



## Cheryl J

LOTS of thunder and lightening here, and a dark sky.  No rain yet, but it's trying....!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

SNOW


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Makes up for the grillin' weather you guys had a week or so ago, Whisk. 

Our skies cleared nicely, right before the sun had set. Going to be chilly tonight.......hmm, chili. Sounds like a good idea for supper tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

So Cheryl, did you get your rain? I hope so.

Right now it is 51ºF. and holding. Our temps yesterday were in the high 60's. And tomorrow promises to be even better than today. I can live with that. 

CG, we did get the thunder storms last night. Spike woke up and found Teddy laying right on top of his stomach under the blanket. He is so terrified of storms. So he made him get off and lay beside him. Then Spike turned on his side and held him close to him. I slept right through all of it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Going to be another sunny day in the 50's and very windy.


----------



## taxlady

Another rainy day. I have to remember, "April showers bring May flowers."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I believe I just saw the Wicked Witch go by... At least is was sunny and we reached 70 today.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a repeat of yesterday.  Getting a bit tired of the cold and wind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I believe I just saw the Wicked Witch go by... At least is was sunny and we reached 70 today.



No, I'm still here...right where you left me.  Phone call in less than an hour, getting very anxious.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, I'm still here...right where you left me.  Phone call in less than an hour, getting very anxious.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute, PF. 

You can relax. I think a lot of us here at DC have the "nervous" part nailed down. Go WOW them, Princess.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> .......So Cheryl, did you get your rain? I hope so.
> ........


 
Sure did. It poured for about an hour yesterday evening.  Very nice!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sometimes I wonder about weather.com. 
We had another big thunderstorm about a half hour ago, and I was looking at weather.com - it said it was 70F here, and a 20% chance of rain.  At the time it was pouring down rain and a chilly 59F.  

Two downpours in two days!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cute, PF.
> 
> You can relax. I think a lot of us here at DC have the "nervous" part nailed down. Go WOW them, Princess.



I believe I "WOW"ed them effectively.  They seemed to like my answers to their questions.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Sometimes I wonder about weather.com.
> We had another big thunderstorm about a half hour ago, and I was looking at weather.com - it said it was 70F here, and a 20% chance of rain.  At the time it was pouring down rain and a chilly 59F.
> 
> Two downpours in two days!!



Let's hope this is an omen of things to come for all of California. I realize how desperate your state is for a sufficient amount of rain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay, you got rain *Cheryl*! Compared to what you need, I suppose it's just a drop in the bucket, but maybe these two rain storms will start a trend. Slow and easy, I hope, since the last thing you all need to worry about are those danged mud slides.


----------



## Addie

Any more rain coming your way today Cheryl? A little each day adds up to filling the water coffers.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, CG and Addie - another 20% chance here today, but so far it doesn't look like it.  At least here.  Maybe further down in the southland -anywhere is good!


----------



## Dawgluver

Rainy this morning, then cloudy, breezy, and a cool 51°F here along the river.  We may get down to freezing in some areas tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cold and WINDY....wind advisories through tomorrow.  Semis and trailers are overturning up on the highway and trees are blowing over.  Just nasty here now.


----------



## Cheryl J

89F here now at 5PM.  Had to turn on the AC today for the first time this year.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day 80 F with a light breeze


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Beautiful day 80 F with a light breeze



There is something wrong with that picture. You are further north and our temps are still in the 40's.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, that's because you're by the 45 degree ocean water. Just about 60 miles in, the temps were in the mid-70s. Nice and sunny out by us, too. Not now, of course!  Clear skies and around 45 right now.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, that's because you're by the 45 degree ocean water. Just about 60 miles in, the temps were in the mid-70s. Nice and sunny out by us, too. Not now, of course!  Clear skies and around 45 right now.



So true. But if I couldn't live near the ocean, I don't think I would want to live. No wonder I am a Pisces!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now it in the mid 60's with a chance of rain. The weather map in todays paper showed temps. in the high 70's with rain every day this coming week.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood!


----------



## Dawgluver

86°F here along the river!  Wow!

I'm putting off my planting, we have chances of frost until after Mother's Day.


----------



## Addie

It just hit 7y0ºF.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to hear of nice weather for many of you! 

89F here today, and a little breezy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

hot....


----------



## taxlady

24°C (75°F)! We may need to turn on the air conditioner tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cool, cloudy, nice breeze, supposed to hit 90 today! 

The iced tea is made and the ice bin is full!

Need to get cleaned up and go for my walk before it heats up too much!


----------



## Addie

Right now our temp is 47ºF. It is supposed to heat up to the upper 80's. I can live with that. I have to go to a First Communion party this afternoon for my great grandson. I am not looking forward to it. But it will be the only chance I get to see some of the grandchildren. They all live a little too far away. So they are holding the dinner party down this end for the family they never get to see.


----------



## CWS4322

The older I get, the harder it is for me to tolerate the heat and humidity. It is 27C with the humidex, it is 33. The lads are coming out around 1. We are going to have the oven on. When they came out in the winter, they had to "dress" for my cold house. Now they have to dress for the heat. Not complaining, I prefer running the A/C over the furnace/wood stove.


----------



## taxlady

Yeah, summer seems to have arrived. A friend put it this way, "It seems that around these parts, Spring is that quiet guy who politely  waits for Winter to finish talking before opening his mouth, only to be  rudely interrupted by Summer."


----------



## Love to cook California

I just made the best potato salad for tomorrow's Mothers Day BBQ. Does anyone have a good deviled egg recipe? I usually use mayo, pickles, onions, celery and of course the yolks and a little bit of mustard. One of my girlfriends made some with horseradish and they were very good!


----------



## Addie

Love to cook California said:


> I just made the best potato salad for tomorrow's Mothers Day BBQ. Does anyone have a good deviled egg recipe? I usually use mayo, pickles, onions, celery and of course the yolks and a little bit of mustard. One of my girlfriends made some with horseradish and they were very good!



So is that girlfriend willing to part with the recipe? 

I don't know why, but I read this as if you were a male. My first question was going to be, "Do your other girlfriends know of each other?" Or "How many girlfriends do you have?" 

I need to get to the home real quick. Or back on my meds!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome to DC, Love to Cook California! You will have better luck getting a deviled egg recipe if you ask for help here: Eggs, Cheese & Dairy - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums DC is a pretty big house with lots of rooms - it will take a while to find the right spot for everything. This thread is for you to brag about your wonderful weather. 

***************** 

Sunny and 80 right now. WAY too hot for May - we should be in the middle-upper 60s. Didn't I say just a month or so ago that I was afraid we would go from severe winter straight to the hot-hot of summer? Maybe I should bet the ponies.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have partly cloudy skies and 77 degrees F. Lovely day.


----------



## Cheryl J

77F and sunny, and they say a 90% chance of rain this afternoon.  I don't see it, but hope the forecast is right! 

I just fired up the Weber for that pork shoulder steak I've been wanting to grill for 2 days now.


----------



## taxlady

27°C (77°F) and it's pouring rain. We have a severe thunderstorm warning with chance of high winds and hail.


----------



## Selkie

The rain has slowed to a heavy drizzle, but I'm half expecting tornado sirens this evening.


----------



## Addie

Selkie said:


> The rain has slowed to a heavy drizzle, but I'm half expecting tornado sirens this evening.



Every so often I turn the weather channel on. In one report they said that yesterday there were 50+ tornadoes in OK alone. Not all of them touched down long enough to do any damage. And a lot of them were out on the plains.


----------



## taxlady

Selkie said:


> The rain has slowed to a heavy drizzle, but I'm half expecting tornado sirens this evening.


Oh dear. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you will be okay, nothing exciting.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

ALOHA!
It's a balmy 82 and sunny, last night was a little chilly though, 
got down to 70, BRRR! 
I love being back home 
a hui hou, until we meet.

k~girl


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It looks like the town tornado/bad weather siren is on a tall post in my backyard at the new house, was looking at it on Google Maps.  Maybe I _will _be sleeping in the basement...


----------



## Cheryl J

Well, it looks like the weather reports were right - thunder, lightening, and pouring down rain here now....yay!  Good thing I grilled early today.   

Uh oh, princess....you'll be the first to know of any bad weather coming in your area....


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to a sunny 82°F.  Right now it's 67 and getting dark.


----------



## Cheryl J

Well, that didn't last long...the rain stopped, clouds cleared up, and now it's bright and sunny....


----------



## Selkie

No sirens last night! And rain always helps me to sleep better, so I happily greeted an overcast but dry sky this morning.
And thank you for your concern. I do appreciate it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you had a good night Selkie!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It looks like the town tornado/bad weather siren is on a tall post in my backyard at the new house, was looking at it on Google Maps.  Maybe I _will _be sleeping in the basement...



I thought of that when you mentioned moving to WY. I am also concerned for SimonBaker. They are having their problems also this morning. 

It might sound selfish of me, but I do wish we had a system where those who at this time of year are in harms way for tornadoes would report in even to say good night or good morning to let us know that they are all right. We folks here in Massachusetts are not immune to tornadoes. We have had a few in years past and know well the damaged they can create. I am one of those folks who do turn into the weather channel specially during storm time. I have too many friends all over the country. And I do worry about them. 

I even have a friend who is a year or so older than me. She always tells me that she is in more danger from the Kodiak Bears on the island than from Alaska's weather. On the few times I visited her in the early 70's, I was terrified of those BIG, BIG bears. I refused to leave her porch. I was quite content to gut and prepare the fish for smoking and hanging up in the trees.


----------



## ardchoille

It's up to 70 right now in Seattle, great day for a walk


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm freezing.  We're in the low 60's and the wind's ablowin' here along the river.


----------



## Andy M.

Yesterday was in the 80s and humid.  Haven't turned on the AC yet so last night as a fitful sleep.  This morning the weather turned and now it's in the 60s and dry.  I've had the windows open around the house we can cool down and sleep well tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Where did summer go? Yeah, I know, it wasn't supposed to be summer yet, but tell that to the weather. It's 9°C (48°F). It must have rained pretty hard last night. Some of the dandelions, violets, and lamium were lying down this morning. The dandelions haven't bothered to open up their flowers today.


----------



## ardchoille

taxlady said:


> Where did summer go? Yeah, I know, it wasn't supposed to be summer yet, but tell that to the weather. It's 9°C (48°F). It must have rained pretty hard last night. Some of the dandelions, violets, and lamium were lying down this morning. The dandelions haven't bothered to open up their flowers today.



Love your avatar!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

just the same ole same ole
ALOHA!


----------



## Addie

They had about ten tornadoes in Texas and Oklahoma last night. A school in OK was having their prom and it got interrupted. The kids had to spend it standing around in the hallway. I wish this season for these dang storms would hurry up and be over with.


----------



## Dawgluver

Jeez, I'm freezing my butt off, after being lulled into a false summer this weekend.  It’s currently 48°F here along the mighty Mississippi.  At least the wind died down a bit and I got Beagle walked.

Could be worse, friends in ND have snow drifts!


----------



## taxlady

Rain off and on with threat of thunder showers and it's muggy. 20°C (68°F), feels like 27°C (81°F). I shouldn't need the air conditioning when it's only 20°C, but I do.


----------



## Addie

Right now our temperature is at 53ºF. We are expecting thunderstorms and rain later today and then sunshine with the temperature climbing up to the low 60's. We really need the rain.

We had a fire the other day right outside the building. Someone tossed out a lit cigarette and the dry grass along the highway caught fire. Everything is so dry and brittle. Perfect for brush fires. So every drop of rain that comes are way is welcome.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cold and windy again today.  It's mid May fer Pete's sake!  I've been putting off planting my seeds.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry, Dawg! I saw that there's a frost warning in Michigan, where my in-laws live  Our high temperature was 87F today. I have zucchini four inches long :woot: I just wish we would get some rain. It keeps going north or south of us.


----------



## Dawgluver

I am frozen solid.  It's finally almost up to 50°F here along the river, and the rain has stopped.


----------



## Addie

Our temperature has been in the 50's all day. And looking at the next ten days, we are supposed to hit 70 degrees for a couple of days and one day of 80 degrees. The rest of the time the temperature will be in the 50's. So being the brilliant people that they are, they turned off the heat and turned on the A/C today. I just love living with idiots. So I turned on the oven for one hour tonight in order to get some warmth in my apartment. 

Right now I am very tired and cranky, so off to bed I go. Tomorrow my apartment is going to be inspected.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 64°F, the pool is open, and I hear kids up there splashing around.  I have a jacket on and am still freezing my scrawny butt off.  Black flies have now joined the gnats, ticks, and mosquitoes!  Gotta love life in the woods here along the river!


----------



## CarolPa

We have had our air conditioning running all week but after the rain today it got really chilly and I had to have a jacket on.  I prefer not needing the air conditioner or the furnace.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rain! Blessed rain! On and off over the last 24 hours. Downpours at times, too, with thunder and lightening. Before the rains, we had temps in the low 80s. Tonight? Last I checked it was below 50. Won't be much higher for Monday and Tuesday highs. Seriously thinking about turning the thermostat to "heat" again, and set the temp for 62 or 63, "just in case"...


----------



## Addie

It is still raining off and on and the temp hasn't risen about 48ºF. Cold, damp and raw. Miserable weather. 

I want to get my hands on the idiot that complained about the heat and wanted the AC on. Didn't they know we are always looking for frost right up to and including May 31st? 

Oh dear, please put some happy thoughts in my heart today! If I wasn't so cold, I would hunt down that miserable person and put them out of my misery.


----------



## callmaker60

Hot and muggy here in central pa.


----------



## Addie

I took a look at our forecast. Rain, rain and more rain until at least 9 p.m. Tuesday night. Looks like I will be staying inside for the next day or two. It is so raw and windy out right now. I went down to get my mail and was just stand at the door looking out. I could feel the cold right through the thick double pane door. Right now I have the oven on. There is a vent under the back burner that allows the heat from the oven to escape. I have it set of 225ºF. So the oven goes off and on. It is keeping my apartment at an even 70ºF. I have a heavy really thick flannel nightgown. I am not going to take it off. Short of wearing my coat in my apartment, it is the warmest article of clothing that I own right now. So it is either the coat, stay in bed under two blankets all day or the nightgown. The nightgown won.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Live, from central MA, it's fireplace time!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's cooled off to 82F here, from a high of 89. Whew!


----------



## Dawgluver

We walked Beagle at lunch, I wore shorts and a sweatshirt.  It was 68°F, and the first day of June.  Huh.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Live, from central MA, it's fireplace time!



I just took a look at my Weather Bug. We will be staying in the 40's/50's until late Wednesday or Thursday with more rain. When are we going to have summer? Management must be loving this weather. The heat is off until the end of September and it is just too dang cold for the AC to be running. 

A repeat of yesterday. Cold, raw and damp as heck. It just gets into your bones and won't leave. Another day with the oven on low. 

How I envy your fireplace right now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

ALOHA!
This is the view from our apartment, GORGEOUS!!  (and no, I don't work for the Hawaii Visitors Bureau   )


----------



## Addie

It was in the 50s all day and it still is there. Thank heavens. It is letting my apartment feel a little warmer tonight. The temp should be in the upper 70s by Tuesday. Can't wait.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whew, a hot one, 94°F here along the river.  I spent a couple hours in the pool on my floaty thing with my Kindle.


----------



## taxlady

Off and on rainy here. I like it, but other people are complaining about humidity. It's 19°C (66°F) and feels like 25°C (77°F). Risk of thundershowers this evening.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, Dawg.  Your temps are higher than ours here, we had what looks to be a high of 88F, and even got a little rain.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now its 5:40 PM and its still 90 degrees.


----------



## simonbaker

Miserably hot here today. High 90's & humid.  Tonight there are thunderstorm warnings all around us. I'm sure we will end up with more rain in SE South Dakota


----------



## Dawgluver

We'll try to sweat it out one more night, but after this, I think the A/C may have to come on.


----------



## NickeeCoco

Stormed all night.  Power went out.  It's on again now and the storm has cleared, but the sky is still quite grey.  Muggy as all heck.


----------



## taxlady

Varying between partly cloudy and light rain. It's really very pleasant.


----------



## Dawgluver

We beat our yesterday's high, it's 95°F, with a heat index of over 100°.  Too hot for the pool today.  The A/C was turned on in the house.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sunny, 78, and *dry*! The "dry" is the best part! Unfortunately, looks like the next few days will be humid and hot (mid-80's).


----------



## Cheryl J

105F here right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  Hope you have AC Cheryl!  We're in the low 90‘s today.


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> 105F here right now.



Low 70's right now in L.A.   Are you in the desert region?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cheryl J said:


> 105F here right now.



I would be curled up inside of the refrigerator! 

I hope things cool off for you!

This pretty much sums up the way I feel about extreme heat! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbQJDBQzgwM


----------



## Addie

69ºF. and overcast. I can live with this weather. I have been in the house all day. Not one of my better days but an feeling much better now. We are supposed to get rain tonight, tomorrow and Tuesday. I am glad I have nothing planned during those rainy days. 

Tomorrow I have to go get my new EBT card. Spike lost my old one. That means I have to get my picture taken. I hate having my picture taken. I never take a good one. Going in the rain. Oh Joy!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Gah! *Hope you have AC Cheryl!* We're in the low 90‘s today.


 
Yes!  Everyone here has either an evaporative cooling system or A/C.



Aunt Bea said:


> I would be curled up inside of the refrigerator!
> 
> I hope things cool off for you!
> 
> This pretty much sums up the way I feel about extreme heat!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbQJDBQzgwM


 
I've seen that twilight zone episode!     Not a chance of cooling off here Aunt Bea, it's only going to get hotter. Next week will be up around 108. Then later in the summer it'll get to 110+.  But if you go from an A/C house, to an A/C car, to an A/C store, it's survivable.  LOL


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> Low 70's right now in L.A. Are you in the desert region?


 
Yes, the high desert.  Northeastern Kern County, at the base of the southern Sierra Nevadas.  I could sure go for the 70's now....


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Yes, the high desert.  Northeastern Kern County, at the base of the southern Sierra Nevadas.  I could sure go for the 70's now....



And still no rain where it is needed the most. Here's hoping every day. We have rain coming in the next couple of days. I wish I could send some your way.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Addie.  We'll take whatever we can get. 
_____________

There was a small 3.6 earthquake today when I went out to get the mail and was chatting with the mail carrier - we were saying no wonder they call this area 'shake and bake'.


----------



## taxlady

Lovely day here. It was 23°C (73°F) and felt like it. It was perfect for spending a few ours in Old Montreal with my sister.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's raining buckets!  The DirecTV is out, and it's thundering and lightning here along the mighty Mississippi.  Obviously, Beagle is not interested in a walk.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hot hot hot! It's cooled off to 94F and the heat index is only 99! My master gardener group cancelled our planned trip to the zoo tomorrow because it's supposed to be even hotter. I don't know how people survived without air conditioning. Can you imagine wearing long skirts and petticoats in this weather?!?


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Hot hot hot! It's cooled off to 94F and the heat index is only 99! My master gardener group cancelled our planned trip to the zoo tomorrow because it's supposed to be even hotter. I don't know how people survived without air conditioning. Can you imagine wearing long skirts and petticoats in this weather?!?



You're not kidding GG!! When we flew back home from your neck of the woods yesterday I felt like "I'd been rode hard and put away wet"! OMG...that heat and *humidity* is a killer! Getting off the plane here to the low 80's with no humidity was a homecoming gift to be sure. I hear you have jumped from winter to summer, and spring just didn't happen.


----------



## Cheryl J

Down to 102F from 106F.  The humidity is only 4% so that's a good thing.  I can't take that high humidity.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh yuck, Cheryl.  Glad the humidity is not as bad.

We got up to cloudy low 80's, now down to mid 70's.  Skeeters are still bad.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mid 70's sounds so nice...  Not the skeeters, though.


----------



## Kayelle

OMG Cheryl, it's so *hot* for you like a dry oven! The only thing worse is heat like that  in a steamer. I don't do heat well at all, but steam heat just about killed me on our trip.

It was 78 degrees with an ocean breeze here today. Come visit!!!


----------



## bakechef

Hot hot hot!  Right now strong thunder storms.  Last night the storms produced crazy wind and hail, I was grateful to have a windshield this morning!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> You're not kidding GG!! When we flew back home from your neck of the woods yesterday I felt like "I'd been rode hard and put away wet"! OMG...that heat and *humidity* is a killer! Getting off the plane here to the low 80's with no humidity was a homecoming gift to be sure. I hear you have jumped from winter to summer, and spring just didn't happen.



Yeah, fun fun fun! Not  I hope you enjoyed your trip, though.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, fun fun fun! Not  I hope you enjoyed your trip, though.



We certainly did enjoy your part of the the world GG, so rich in history and it's such a *beautiful *part of the country, not to mention the world! Nobody can really judge what will happen with weather, but dang, summer came way too early for you and for our plans.  Phewww...


----------



## GotGarlic

That's for sure. We usually get this kind of weather in August, not June. Right now it's 11:10 pm and 84 degrees outside. Bleah.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> OMG Cheryl, it's so *hot* for you like a dry oven! The only thing worse is heat like that in a steamer. I don't do heat well at all, but steam heat just about killed me on our trip.
> 
> It was 78 degrees with an ocean breeze here today.* Come visit!!!*


 
We should arrange for a visit when fall comes!  That's such a beautiful time of year in SoCal, and no one will be melting.   Yes, it's like an oven here, but could be worse - my daughter's best friend lives in Palm Springs and it was 117F there today.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> That's for sure. We usually get this kind of weather in August, not June. Right now it's 11:10 pm and 84 degrees outside. Bleah.


 
Wow, that's really hot for so late at night, GG.  It looks like we're all in for a long hot summer.


----------



## Cheryl J

109F now.  Supposed to be even hotter tomorrow.  I haven't left the house in 4 days.   I'm out of fruits and veggies so I've got to go to Albertsons tomorrow - might hang out in the frozen foods section for a while.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl, you won't be happy when I say it's gotten cool enough tonight that I have to put long slacks on. Sorry.

69 and getting cooler, so it should be nice sleeping tonight. Perfect day, since the high was in the mid-70s and the humidity is gone for now. It can stay like this until Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yuck again, Cheryl!  Even a swimming pool wouldn't help that!

We got up to 82°F, now we're down in the 60's, and like CG said, should be nice sleeping weather.  Windows open, A/C off.


----------



## Cheryl J

On the contrary, CG and Dawg...! I love to hear of your nice cool evenings and live vicariously through that.   

And to be honest, even though the digits here are so high, the humidity is very low....I can handle the high heat, but *not* the humidity. I totally melt into a blob in anything over 15% humidity.  Guess it's all what we're used to. 

Just checked my phone and here's tomorrow's forecast.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm with you on the humidity thing, *Cheryl*. A dry 85 is more comfortable to me than a humid 68. Still hot, but I don't feel like I'm swimming instead of walking. As long as it's cool at night, I can take (some) heat. Just don't make me move to AZ. In August.  Been there, done that...NO Thank You. The heat was so bad when we took our son back to college (how bad was is?) the inside rear-view mirror was in the litter bag in the console of the van when we got back to the car!


----------



## Dawgluver

It got up to 88°F, hot and humid, then the sky darkened and it rumbled for awhile.  Now it's raining like crazy here along the river.


----------



## taxlady

It was another lovely day here. It got up to 24°C (75°F) and felt like 26°C (79°F). It's currently 23°C. It's supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, Dawg and Taxy!


----------



## Cheryl J

108F, 13% humidity here.  Ugh.


----------



## Aunt Bea

71°F                                             Cloudy         
*Wind*                   N 5  mph                                  
*Humidity*                   80%               

Over 7 inches of rain this month and still it keeps coming.  

I wish we could share it with the folks out west!


----------



## roadfix

About 85, humid, and sprinkles, with heavy smell of ozone in the air.  I love the smell of ozone.


----------



## taxlady

It was sunny this morning. It got overcast for the afternoon and then it started raining late afternoon. Of course. We were going to grill burgers. 17°C (63°F).


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> 71°F                                             Cloudy
> *Wind*                   N 5  mph
> *Humidity*                   80%
> 
> Over 7 inches of rain this month and still it keeps coming.
> 
> I wish we could share it with the folks out west!



I hear you Aunt Bea. We have had showers off and on for the past couple of days. Then the sun comes out late in the afternoon.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm with you on the humidity thing, *Cheryl*. A dry 85 is more comfortable to me than a humid 68. Still hot, but I don't feel like I'm swimming instead of walking. As long as it's cool at night, I can take (some) heat. *Just don't make me move to AZ.* In August.  Been there, done that...NO Thank You. The heat was so bad when we took our son back to college (how bad was is?) the inside rear-view mirror was in the litter bag in the console of the van when we got back to the car!



A few days ago they were getting huge dust storms in Phoenix. Now they are getting flood waters. I am not wishing flood water for Calif. but I do want them to get a week of steady rain. Enough to replace the water in the lakes and rivers, and to soak the ground enough for the farmers.


----------



## CarolPa

A month ago I could have posted that it's raining, and then I could have just posted "ditto" for every day thereafter.  If I could, I'd bottle it and send it to CA.  I can't remember ever having such a rainy spring/summer before.


----------



## Dawgluver

A hot, humid 91°F here along the river.  Heat index is 100.  It was cooler in Mexico.


----------



## taxlady

30°C (86°F) and feels like 37°C (99°F). I'm sure glad I have air conditioning.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a blast furnace, with mosquitos.  95°F, with a heat index of 107.  Too hot for a walk or the pool today!


----------



## GotGarlic

It got into the upper 80s today in Oak Island, NC, and then a spectacular thunderstorm lowered the temperature to 66. The storm is gone but t's still pretty breezy out there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After the storms that moved through yesterday, we have the quintessential summer day. It's about 72, virtually no humidity, and a soft breeze blowing through the woods. So why am I here at the computer?  Danged internet addiction! 

Off I go to do some gardening. I'll be back later, if I can raise my arms up above my waist! Old age isn't for cowards...


----------



## taxlady

Our weather is similar. 24°C (75°F).


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> After the storms that moved through yesterday, we have the quintessential summer day. It's about 72, virtually no humidity, and a soft breeze blowing through the woods. So why am I here at the computer?  Danged internet addiction!
> 
> Off I go to do some gardening. I'll be back later, if I can raise my arms up above my waist! Old age isn't for cowards...



Gee, those storms missed us completely. As a result, we are a chilly 67F. And I need to go run some errands on my scooter.


----------



## Dawgluver

After our rain, lightning and thunder last night into the wee hours of the morn, today is a sauna.  95°F, with a heat index of 108!  Yuck.


----------



## CharlieD

90+and absolutely terrible humidity 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J

We're having a cool spell here, it only got up to 102F today with 8% humidity. 99F right now at almost 6PM.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh sure, Cheryl, brag brag brag.


----------



## Cheryl J

Seriously, that humidity that you and Charlie are having is hard to take.  I wonder if you ever get used to it.


----------



## Dawgluver

We don't, unless there's a nearby ocean, river or lake to jump in!  Glad your humidity is so low!

And I don't know about Charlie, but here we have the worst crop of skeeters I've ever seen, they use Deet for salad dressing!


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh, the little beasties have become immune...!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes!  I raced out to pick our first ripe cherry tomatoes, and planned to pick some blueberries, but I was immediately chased indoors, not so from the oppressive heat, but from the skeeters.


----------



## roadfix

We finally have 'weather' today! LOL...   Thunder and lightening this morning.....nice!


----------



## Katie H

Been hot as the Hinges of Hell here the last week or so and, at least until Tuesday, our "feels like" temps will be in the triple digits.  104F yesterday, with today's prediction to be 110F.  Tomorrow not much better.  The humidity is ridiculous.  You can see it hanging in the air.  Around here it's called "air you can wear" and that's more than accurate.  Dangerous.  No rain predicted to break the streak.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> We finally have 'weather' today! LOL... Thunder and lightening this morning.....nice!


 
Same here, RF - it moved up my way!  Raining, thunder and lightning, and a cool 71F right now.  Loving it!


----------



## GotGarlic

I want to go out and harvest vegetables but it's too hot. I guess I'll wait till 8 pm when the heat index drops to 96F


----------



## Addie

It didn't quite make it, but it sure tried to get up to 90ºF. today. Only made it to 89ºF.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a refreshing, cloudy 86°F, with much lower humidity.


----------



## taxlady

I hope they are right when they say that this is the weekend that feels the hottest for this summer. 28°C ≈ 82°F and 38°C ≈ 100°F.

It should be date night, but we'll see how that thunder storm plays out.


----------



## Addie

Even though I have the AC on, (just barely) I went over to open the window slightly. OMG, the heat coming in is incredible. I got dressed to go to the store. I am not sure I even need to go now. It is that heavy heated hot air that takes your breath away. I am so glad I keep an inhaler on my scooter all the time. Because I feel that I am going to need it. I wanted Summer weather and now I have it. Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it. Well, I did, in spades!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I hope they are right when they say that this is the weekend that feels the hottest for this summer. 28°C ≈ 82°F and 38°C ≈ 100°F.
> 
> It should be date night, but we'll see how that thunder storm plays out.



I don't know why, but every time there are storms in my area, they miss Eastie completely. They just go north or south of us.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> It didn't quite make it, but it sure tried to get up to 90ºF. today. Only made it to 89ºF.


Don't worry, Addie. We had it covered out here in the frontier. It was a Triple-H day: *H*azy, *H*ot, and Humid. Ugh! Come ON Wednesday. 82 looks refreshing right now! Unfortunately, anything beyond 24 hours (sometimes less) is mere speculation and conjecture.


----------



## bakechef

humid, so very humid.  When it's in the 90's and we have a rain shower that doesn't cool things down, it's miserable!  Luckily it's down in the 80's now.  These are days that it's just more comfortable to stay inside where it's cool.


----------



## roadfix

My plants are loving this weather.  They haven't been this happy in months!


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> My plants are loving this weather.  They haven't been this happy in months!



I am sure every plant in LA is very happy right now. Our 70 foot snow pile finally melted. I wish we could have sent it your way instead of holding it here. But now we have a six ton pile of rubbish that was mixed in the snow. Want that instead?


----------



## Dawgluver

A little shower this morning, but then it got too hot to walk Beagle.  Whew!  Heat index in the 90's, next week promises to be even hotter.  And the mosquitoes...don't get me started on the mosquitoes.  I have NEVER seen them this bad here.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sorry to hear you're still plagued by the skeeters, Dawg. 

It's actually been pretty nice here for this time of year - it's barely reached 100F for the last week or so.  Might get a little more rain this week.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad your weather is finally tolerable, Cheryl!  I can't even work in the yard, the skeeters are so bad!  The heat and humidity would not be a problem if it wasn't for the constant blood donations!  

DH makes it a point to show me every single bite he gets.  It's annoying after awhile.


----------



## Cheryl J

I can imagine.  "....I've got one here....and here...oh, and look at this one...and here..."  Seriously though, it's got to be annoying to hear those little beasties high pitched little whirring and the subsequent blood sucking - I remember that from camping.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl, you have DH's transcription down pat!  How'd you know?


----------



## Cheryl J

My ex used to do the same thing...


----------



## Dawgluver

Not sure what I'm supposed to do about DH's bites, other than admire them, I guess...

I tend not to profile my bites, but I figure that's just me.


----------



## Cheryl J




----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I can imagine.  "....I've got one here....and here...oh, and look at this one...and here..."  Seriously though, it's got to be annoying to hear those little beasties high pitched little whirring and the subsequent blood sucking - I remember that from camping.


Because of that noise, they are sometimes called "petits quatre moteurs (little four engines) here in Quebec.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After a few days of warm-enough temperatures and low humidity, a change, she is a'comin'. The humidity is creeping up already. Tonight's low will probably be the lowest all week, and that's no cooler than the mid-60s. Depending on which weather forecaster you believe, we're in for three to five days in the 90s and humid. Ugh. Besides that, lately the A/C is making a "different" noise. I'll be giving my A/C tech guy, Ken, a call in the morning. Need to get our name at the top of the list before the weather really pushes the temps. 




Dawgluver said:


> ...I can't even work in the yard, the skeeters are so bad!...DH makes it a point to show me every single bite he gets.  It's annoying after awhile.
> 
> ...Not sure what I'm supposed to do about DH's bites, other than admire them, I guess...


Just as long as he doesn't drop trou to show off THOSE bites...


----------



## Dawgluver

A lovely 90 plus right now, with a heat index of 101 F.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KaPow! _*flash-flash*_ BoomBoomBoom

We're in the middle of a "please don't let the power go off" downpour. A good, old-fashioned, midwest frog strangler. So far the lights have flickered once, and cut off completely twice for a second or two each. Since it's 72 right now and won't be going much cooler, I really want the A/C to run tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, seriously, CG? 72 is too warm?? We set our a/c to cool down to 79!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> KaPow! _*flash-flash*_ BoomBoomBoom
> 
> We're in the middle of a "please don't let the power go off" downpour. A good, old-fashioned, midwest frog strangler. So far the lights have flickered once, and cut off completely twice for a second or two each. Since it's 72 right now and won't be going much cooler, I really want the A/C to run tonight.



And now we are getting it. Noisy, but the rain is good for the lawn and veggie garden out on the property. We had an earlier bout with the thunder. Spike and myself along with Teddy were sitting outside. Poor Teddy, was so terrified of the thunder. he jumped up on my scooter and tried to hide under my seat. 
Then when we brought him inside and he got into the apartment, he immediately jumped up on my bed and crawled under the blankets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

102°F is as high as it got while we were out on the highway, had a low of 72° on the way home just before it started raining.

Windy as heck, too...where the blazes are we? Wyoming?  Oh, yeah...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, seriously, CG? 72 is too warm?? We set our a/c to cool down to 79!



Outside was 72, inside was 74. Both OK for now. But it should be a humid 82 by 10 in the morning. It's a preemptive move. Besides, our day/night A/C settings are 79/76. Looking for dry air more than cold.

The funny thing is, in the winter we never set it above 69 on the coldest, windiest days and we're warm enough. It's usually 67 during the day. I can always add another layer of clothing, but there's only so much I'll  take off!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Only 74 so far this morning but the dew point is 67 and I feel like my hair is starting to mildew! 

I'm ready for autumn leaves, pumpkins, apple cider and cinnamon doughnuts!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Ahhh, a cool 55!  Haven't seen that in a LONG time.  Going to 85 later today.  We need RAIN!  Hasn't rained in months and months.  Everything is starting to change color so maybe we will have an early, rainy fall.  We can hope!


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> Only 74 so far this morning but the dew point is 67 and I feel like my hair is starting to mildew!
> 
> I'm ready for autumn leaves, pumpkins, apple cider and cinnamon doughnuts!



Welcome to Club Mold.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Aunt Bea said:


> Only 74 so far this morning but the dew point is 67 and I feel like my hair is starting to mildew!
> 
> I'm ready for autumn leaves, pumpkins, apple cider and cinnamon doughnuts!



Me, too!  I get antsy for all the fall flavors this time of year.  I've started to add pumpkin spice flavoring to my coffee.  Gets me even more in the mood for cooler weather and all the colors of fall.


----------



## Addie

My local Weather Bug told me it was 91ºF yesterday. Humidity was high and I found it difficult to breath when I went out.

Today it is telling me my temp is 86ºF with the humidity at 78%. I will be staying in all day. Because my Weather Bug gets its information directly just a few blocks from where I live, I trust it more than what the Weather Bureau or even the TV folks say.


----------



## Chef Munky

Woke up by 8 am it was already 81 out.Another heat advisory is out again today.
It's been 3 nights that It's been so hot that you can't even sleep.That's with the fans turned on.Usually we have the ocean breeze freezing me to death.
The last few days we haven't even had that.Our room was in the 80's last night.Stifling.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's pretty nice right now. The cool evenings these past few days have been great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today is 79°F with a low of 58°F...very nice, so nice I laid down for a nap that didn't include a fan blowing on me.


----------



## Addie

We had areas that hit 90ºF. That makes for two days in a row. And tomorrow promises for day three. That makes it a heat wave.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another hot sticky day in CNY, what they used to call the dog days of summer!

Dog Days of Summer: the sultry part of the summer, supposed to occur during the period that Sirius, the Dog Star, rises at the same time as the sun.

Who knew!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea, did Dawg's "Beagle" come and visit you?  Cute pic.

We have muggy, buggy, and hot. I'm guessing the "buggy" part, since I'm not brave enough to stick more than my nose out of the A/C. I hate it in the 90s, I hate it when it's below 20...can it just please be 70 all the time during the day???


----------



## Dawgluver

Love bassets!  

It's pouring out. Love me a good storm, but DirecTV does not.  It better be back up and running in time for America's Got Talent!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Any favorites?  Was disappoint Heavenly Joy dropped out. A couple different stories but mostly conflict of interest. Her dad, who is record producer, worked with MelB and they are neighbors (supposedly) of Howie. Don't you think they would have cleared all this beforehand? Anyway, back to the topic. 90 outside right now. Did garden stuff this morning when it was 70.


----------



## Cheryl J

109F, with a low 6% humidity.  I just looked at the 10-day forecast, looks like it'll be steadily declining a little.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Love bassets!!


I should have know that. Not exactly a beagle, eh?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> I should have know that. Not exactly a beagle, eh?




They're all hounds.  Beagles are smaller, with shorter ears and longer legs.


----------



## taxlady

Well, at 19h30 when we were discussing dinner plans in the parking lot at Costco, Stirling asked, "Moe's has air conditioning, eh?" Me, "I think so. If not, I can turn right around and go somewhere else."


----------



## CrazyCatLady

74 and raining, with a nice cool breeze. Ahhhhh...sleeping weather!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

53°F...ready for the night!


----------



## taxlady

It started raining fairly soon after we got home. There has been thunder and lightening and now it's pleasant out instead of hot and muggy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Feels like fall.  66°F and cloudy here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

58°F, partly cloudy and gorgeous!


----------



## GotGarlic

88°F, partly cloudy and thunderstorms on the way. ☁


----------



## creative

A scorcher of a day here in London, UK - 31oC! 

I had to do an early morning food shop to avoid this. Currently typing in a room that has a wet towel over an opened window (called Egyptian air conditioning) with a fan on.  

(I have crystals suspended by the window so that, when the sunlight shines on them they throw rainbows across the room.  Currently the sun is shining on one of my crystals which is throwing a rainbow _directly_ onto my reading glasses!  They are rainbow rimmed!)


----------



## Aunt Bea

creative said:


> . (I have crystals suspended by the window so that, when the sunlight shines on them they throw rainbows across the room.  Currently the sun is shining on one of my crystals which is throwing a rainbow _directly_ onto my reading glasses!  They are rainbow rimmed!)



Reminds me of Pollyanna and Mrs. Snow!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYSIALLrBV0


----------



## FoodieFanatic

The air quality is terrible today.  We are getting a lot of smoke and haze from the terrible wild fires.  I so feel for all the people affected by these fires.  Prayers to everyone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry about your smoky skies, FF. We have it nice here. Although the thermometer says 79, it feels degrees cooler than that. Our cheapy home weather station is reading 97% humidity, but both of my phone weather apps show it in the low 60s. Another kind of day I wish could hang around until Thanksgiving...


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Now it's even worse! We are now getting more smoke from Idaho fires as well as Oregon. No one is outside. Saw some people taking photos before going back in . Closed all windows and have fans running. Suppose to get up in low 90's AGAIN! This is about our 30th day of 90+ this summer. We all want rain! My poor little birds and squirrels are so confused.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm in Eastern Wyoming and we are getting smoke from the wild fires, early in the morning we can smell it, too!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

How far away are you from the fires? We are a good 75 miles. I can't imagine what people encountering closer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm at least 800 miles away from the fires, but, I just spent the last 23 years in western Montana (Missoula) and have survived  my share of wild fire seasons.  

As a matter of fact, I forgot to call the Forest Service and tell them I was moving.  I got a plea to come and run a cooking or first aid tent.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

And you can still smell them? I thought 75 miles was far but that's crazy 800 miles yikes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very good (bad) wind flow across the state, Eastern Wyoming got ash fall when Mt. St Helens erupted.


----------



## Addie

CG, Google *Weather Bug*. It will give you a more accurate report of *your *weather. It is free. Mine comes from the fire station house just a couple of blocks from my home. The weather bureau has the equipment stationed all over the country. 

It is 71ºF. Overcast and very muggy. I actually have the AC on high. Most days I don't even have it on at all. I have been on a cleaning binge today. Maybe that is why I am feeling the muggies more today and usual.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> CG, Google *Weather Bug*. It will give you a more accurate report of *your *weather. It is free. Mine comes from the fire station house just a couple of blocks from my home. *The weather bureau has the equipment stationed all over the country*...


Yes, but when Weatherbug's nearest reporting station available to us is eight miles away, that's the temperature reading we get.

We've used Weatherbug on the computer since before we moved here 15 years ago. I have both Weatherbug and the Weather Underground apps on my phone. Weatherbug uses NOAA stations, but Weather Underground has more reporting sites since they have trained, amateur weather reporters maintaining sites. We're pretty much between two of those weather stations, either of which is less than two miles from our house. 

We has a small memory unit in our bedroom with a sensor outside the window in a shaded and sheltered spot. It's pretty neat since it records the highest and lowest temperatures since the last time we reset it. We also have a monitor that is in a sheltered spot on our porch that displays on the station on my kitchen windowsill. That's the one that sometimes will get hung up on the humidity until we reboot it. However, we can't get much closer to *OUR* weather since we're getting info from inside our own property lines.


----------



## GotGarlic

Actually, Weatherbug has backyard stations, too, both professional and volunteer: https://www.earthnetworks.com/Products/WeatherStation.aspx I should install Weather Underground and compare. 

But just because one is closest to you doesn't necessarily mean that it's the most accurate. DH (science specialist for our school district) says the one at the high school less than a mile from us is located in a protected, shady place on the building, so it doesn't have the best wind and temperature readings. I use a different one. 

It's pretty cool here right now - 73 degrees!


----------



## Caslon

Sunny today, sunny tomorrow.  I wouldn't mind a change. Not too much.  El Nino is gaining strength. The  La Nina effect is what the US west has had for the last 6 years.

I waste a lot of water at my kitchen sink when I need hot water for clean up.  I waste about 2-3 gallons while the water travels from the hot water heater to my faucet.  

Point of service hot water heaters should be mandatory in all new construction out here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, Weatherbug has backyard stations, too, both professional and volunteer: https://www.earthnetworks.com/Products/WeatherStation.aspx I should install Weather Underground and compare.


Yup, the Great Himself straightened me out after I had been here.  



GotGarlic said:


> But just because one is closest to you doesn't necessarily mean that it's the most accurate...


I'm mostly concerned with temps, humidity and dew point. Wind speed, etc, isn't as important when I'm in the house. If I hear the siding crackling or see whole small trees in motion, I know to panic!  The two in-town locations can vary widely in their daytime highs. I know there can be small temp differences even in our yard due to microclimates, but when the temperature by the heavily-wooded pond near the post office is registering 95 and the one in an equally shady neighborhood street is reading 82 or lower (and they are about 3 miles from each other) you know one of those units has a fever - or is sunbathing.  Right now they are only a degree apart, which is the norm at nighttime.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

it is currently 39°F...I am in heaven!  Going to go snuggle under a warm blanky and sleep!!!!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

54 and the air is finally clear!  I was outside watering the tomatoes are 6:30 this morning.  It was so wonderful to have cool, clear air.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's a wet 74 - and it's not raining. I'm afraid that if I take a deep breathe when I go outside I'll end up drowing!


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a refreshing 69°F here along the river, lovely breeze, and for the first time this summer I was able to work outside for more than 10 minutes at a time without donating blood!  Hopefully the mosquito/gnat season is over!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Spoke too soon, smoke and haze high was in the 80's


----------



## Cheryl J

We've been getting smoke and hazy skies from the fires, too - today was the first time in several days that the Sierra Nevadas have been visible again, and the sky was back to it's normal blue.  There's another CA fire down south, so I suspect tomorrow we'll be getting the smoke from that  one up here, too.   

The temp barely got over 100F today with 8% humidity, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have a touch of autumn in the air today. Full sunshine but a nice, cool breeze. That will, once again, come to a screeching halt next week. We should be experiencing highs in the upper 80's to 90. Phew! Tired of oppressive heat and humidity. I could never live in FL.

Speaking of FL, I hope our members down there are ready for a deluge. Thankfully, Erika is no longer a hurricane or tropical storm, but it looks like she's got a lot of water to dump. Stay high and dry, friends! At least as "high" as you can get down there.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We have a touch of autumn in the air today. Full sunshine but a nice, cool breeze. That will, once again, come to a screeching halt next week. We should be experiencing highs in the upper 80's to 90. Phew! Tired of oppressive heat and humidity. I could never live in FL.
> 
> Speaking of FL, I hope our members down there are ready for a deluge. Thankfully, Erika is no longer a hurricane or tropical storm, but it looks like she's got a lot of water to dump. Stay high and dry, friends! At least as "high" as you can get down there.



Yes, CG, we appear to have dodged the Erika bullet so far as we know.  But not surprisingly, we've been told to keep the 'brollies handy for the next several days.  Here is our sky at 4:00 PM today.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Amazing picture!

It looks like something right out of Cecil B. DeMille's 1956 epic The Ten Commandments!

Stay safe and keep us posted!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, AB - I'll try.

I have Russell Crowe starring in Noah's Ark in my Netflix queue to play tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice pic, Tinlizzie! 

Beautiful day here today - it only got up to 100F, 8% humidity, and a nice breeze.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice photo, tinlizzie, but that sky looks like it has potential for the nasties. Hope you weather the weather without any problems.


----------



## medtran49

Cooking Goddess said:


> We have a touch of autumn in the air today. Full sunshine but a nice, cool breeze. That will, once again, come to a screeching halt next week. We should be experiencing highs in the upper 80's to 90. Phew! Tired of oppressive heat and humidity. I could never live in FL.
> 
> *Speaking of FL*, I hope our members down there are ready for a deluge. Thankfully, Erika is no longer a hurricane or tropical storm, but it looks like she's got a lot of water to dump. Stay high and dry, friends! At least as "high" as you can get down there.


 
Here on the East Coast, it started raining mid-afternoon yesterday, with VERY brief periods of no rain.  Then about 2:00 a.m. this morning started with severe thunderstorms, lots and lots of quick power blinks and it just finally started settling down about 6:30.  It's actually not raining now but from the looks of the sky that won't last for long.  

When I tried to take the baby pugs out this morning, it was still pouring.  They started out the door and put the brakes on real fast.  I had to get the umbrella out and walk away from the door to coax them to go outside with me and do their business.  The ground was like a bog.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Sunny today, sunny tomorrow.  I wouldn't mind a change. Not too much.  El Nino is gaining strength. The  La Nina effect is what the US west has had for the last 6 years.
> 
> I waste a lot of water at my kitchen sink when I need hot water for clean up.  I waste about 2-3 gallons while the water travels from the hot water heater to my faucet.
> 
> Point of service hot water heaters should be mandatory in all new construction out here.



Since the hot water heaters here in the builders tend to shut down around ten at night, it can take me as much as five minutes to get water hot enough for a shower after that hour. I am on the second floor and the heaters are at the opposite end on the building and on the first floor from me. I think I am the only person up at that hour here.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Finally we are having rain! We haven't had any significant rain since March. This is the first rain that my garden is experiencing. Wonder how the plants are liking it?


----------



## GotGarlic

FoodieFanatic said:


> Finally we are having rain! We haven't had any significant rain since March. This is the first rain that my garden is experiencing. Wonder how the plants are liking it?



I bet they're soaking it up and loving it!


----------



## Dawgluver

After a blissful week in the low 70's, we made it to 91°F here along the river.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoo, it's hot!  95°F here along the river, and the pool is closed due to a chemical imbalance :grumble:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

84°F and breezy, close to windy.  Nice change from the 95-100°F.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our thermometer is saying 88, but with the low humidity right now it almost feels cool!  That seems so wrong! Our little weather station said humidity is  30% and the dew point is 51. I can take summer when it's like this. Unfortunately, we'll have a wet blanket dropped on us in a couple of days if the forecast holds up.


----------



## GotGarlic

I can't believe all the high temps y'all are having. Here it's overcast with occasional drizzles - 75 degrees and 88 percent humidity. Not what the tourists at the Oceanfront wanted this weekend!


----------



## Cheryl J

A beautiful 88F here right now.  I feel autumn in the air!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> A beautiful 88F here right now.  I feel autumn in the air!



88 degrees reminds you of autumn? You southern California people crack me up!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> A beautiful 88F here right now.  I feel autumn in the air!




64°F reminds me of autumn.  88° reminds me that the pool is currently closed, and needs to be opened immediately.


----------



## Cheryl J

When it's 110+ during the summer, 88 feels like autumn!  It was 63 when I got up this morning and I had to put a sweatshirt on. LOL 

Dawg, I hope they fix your pool soon!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> When it's 110+ during the summer, 88 feels like autumn!  It was 63 when I got up this morning and I had to put a sweatshirt on. LOL
> 
> Dawg, I hope they fix your pool soon!



It's similar here, we're just off by 15 degrees. 90-95 is our typical summer temperature. If it wasn't so humid today, I'd probably have a sweater on


----------



## Cheryl J

It doesn't seem that long ago that so many of you were dealing with snowfall on top of snowfall....


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> It doesn't seem that long ago that so many of you were dealing with snowfall on top of snowfall....




Indeed!  We do love our seasons, and what else could we gripe about so well?

I like to spend as much time in the Caribbean as possible, I think they're a bit cooler than we are here right now.  Not the case in December!


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, summer is complainin' weather for most of us 'round these parts.   That's so nice you're able to escape down south when winter hits, Dawg.  Every winter we hope for a little snow - 2011 was the biggest snowfall here that we've seen in a *long* time - haven't had a snowflake since then.  I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm thinking I can dig up a pic or two of snow, Cheryl, as could Andy and Addie, along with CG, PF, and a few others!  I look forward to your snowflake!

Now this is annoying, how dare the temps get into the mid-60‘s for the next week?  Just when the pool looks like it might reopen?  Arghh!


----------



## Cheryl J

It's just weird for here - we kind of get carried away with a little snowfall, and I've been cleaning out old pics from around that time from photobucket.  LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> It doesn't seem that long ago that so many of you were dealing with snowfall on top of snowfall....


And we'll probably be dealing with it again before any of us are ready for it again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> And we'll probably be dealing with it again before any of us are ready for it again.



I'm ready for it NOW!!!!!!

Snow dance, Snow Dance


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm ready for it NOW!!!!!!
> 
> Snow dance, Snow Dance



Me too!!!

If I could, I would crank the central air, have a fire in the fireplace and sip hot chocolate!


----------



## Addie

I  just made a run to the store on my scooter and it was beautiful! eighty-seven degrees with a fantastic breeze blowing. I took the long way back. Instead of getting back in two minutes I went about four blocks out of way and enjoyed the ride. And I lowered my normal speed. I need to find a reason to go to the store again. Will scour the cabinet and see if there is anything else I just might need.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> If I could, I would crank the central air, have a fire in the fireplace and sip hot chocolate!



I want to put a commercial walk-in freezer in the garage and just sit in there until I am shivering.  Too hot for too long.

Hey, I have a fireplace!   Needs some cleaning, though.


----------



## taxlady

It's 30°C (86°F) but feels like 40°C (104°F). We just got home from a picnic. I'm melting and drinking ice café au lait.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm ready for it NOW!!!!!!
> 
> Snow dance, Snow Dance
> __________________________________________
> 
> Hey, I have a fireplace!





Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!!!...


Ladies, Ladies, can we enjoy a nice, long autumn first?  Autumn is my favorite season out of all of them. The nice part "Autumn", though. when the leaves are pretty colors and clinging to the trees, farm stands full of the last pickings of the growing season, and the nice crisp air that smells so good.  Not the "fall" part of autumn when it's damp, rainy, and the leaves, um, FALL, off the trees.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't mind Fall, I like it....because I know SNOW is around the corner!!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are having a wonderful thunder storm right now, with lots of needed rain.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't mind Fall, I like it....because I know SNOW is around the corner!!!!!



Give it up folks! PF wants snow. And being Indian, I will do my "Snow Dance" here in my apartment. I don't want to alarm the other residents. We have had two sent to "the home" this week. Both from serious falls. 

 So this being her first year in her new home, let us all hope she gets snow really early this year. I remember when she was in Montana, she was looking for snow in January. And all she got was a few flakes. Let her get to use her fireplace.


----------



## Addie

This week we had our third official record setting heat wave this year. Today, rain is expected and tonight during the Kickoff For The Pats Game. But we are hearty New Englanders and can take anything that is thrown at us. Today's temps are in the mid 70's. Oh how I can live with that!


----------



## Cheryl J

It's going to be a hot one today - 9:15AM here now and already 85F.  I'm going to get dressed and head out to do a couple of errands before the triple digits hit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is 75°F right now, it has been in the 40's in the mornings...happy dance


----------



## GotGarlic

We're definitely not grilling tonight.


----------



## roadfix

It is muggier than El Salvador here...


----------



## Cheryl J

101 now, but only 15% humidity, so not too bad....


----------



## FoodieFanatic

NINETY FIVE is back today and tomorrow.  We are sick of it!  I see it is going to be in the 60's next week, aaahhhh! relief!


----------



## GotGarlic

It really cooled off after the storm last night. Here it is 10:30 am and it's still only 70F. Had to put socks on!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It really cooled off after the storm last night. Here it is 10:30 am and it's still only 70F. Had to put socks on!


I'm glad it was one of those storms that cools things off. It's such a disappointment when you get one that just makes it more humid.


----------



## Addie

Our temp is only 67ºF. today. And there is a cool breeze blowing. If you watch the Pats vs. Steeler game last night, we got a really heavy downpour. And it was so welcome. We needed the rain.


----------



## Caslon

In many western states, the seasonal changes are so subtle. It's like, you notice it on a day when you see the sun's light rays falling slightly differently as the earth goes thru it's change, and there's a slight whiff of early fall in the air.  Then the next week it's 97 F.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

That is exactly what I said two days, that there was a slight whiff of early fall in the air, then BAM 95 again.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's very refreshing.  Currently 55°F, and I have long pants, a cordoroy shirt, socks and a jacket on.  We'll be sleeping with a blanket on the bed tonight.

Next week it will be back in the mid 80's.


----------



## taxlady

Not sure what the temperature is, but it's lovely. Very welcome after the excessive heat earlier this week.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

90's again today and THEN we get to where we should have been all summer, 70's and 80's.  By Weds. we may even dip down to the 60's.  I welcome the relief.


----------



## Cheryl J

A nice 83F now, it keeps clouding over and getting sunny again.  Hoping the weather system will bring some of the rain up there that the Southland has been getting.


----------



## Dawgluver

Holy buckets!  The thunder, wow!  It's pouring here along the river, and a refreshing 68°F.


----------



## Addie

An 87ºF was the high for my neighborhood. And no muggies at all. Pleasant out all day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Holy buckets!  The thunder, wow!  It's pouring here along the river, and a refreshing 68°F.



We had that storm last night...It was amazing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, you two!  I *love* thunderstorms.

It barely hit 90 today, low humidity and just a little breeze. This weekend is supposed to be a little warmer.  Can't wait for autumn.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

75...it only rained one day and not enough. I bet we get DRENCHED this winter . It's been horribly dry this year.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It started to rain about 2:30 this afternoon and it is still raining. I sure wish we could share this with the area's out west that need rain so bad.


----------



## Dawgluver

Our rain started around noon, and has been sporadic.  Now it's pretty heavy.

No walks for Beagle today!  She is not a water-loving creature.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Our rain started around noon, and has been sporadic.  Now it's pretty heavy.
> 
> No walks for Beagle today!  She is not a water-loving creature.



 Violet doesn't care how hard it is raining, she wants her walk. TB doesn't share her enthusiasm. Monkey, braved it this morning for about 5 minutes and is now curled up in one of the couch blankets. 

Well, after a summer that was so dry we had level 3 water restrictions from June until last week, our area is living up to its reputation as the "Great Wet North". It is pouring buckets and has no sign of letting up.


----------



## cinisajoy

Thunderstorms at the moment.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice evening here, 95F and a light breeze.


----------



## Addie

Our temperature is presently at 63ºF. By the time I get up and out the door in the morning, it will be in the low 50's. I called the building manager and asked if the Head of Maintenance had a date to turn the heat on. October 1st.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

37°F when I got off work this morning.  Very foggy, kinda scary driving home, but I didn't see any wildlife, squished or running.

I am enjoying the fact it is a 4 lane between home and town.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 37°F when I got off work this morning.  Very foggy, kinda scary driving home, but I didn't see any wildlife, squished or running.
> 
> I am enjoying the fact it is a 4 lane between home and town.



Temp at 70 degrees today. Very sunny. 

Fog can be so scary when you are driving in it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Temp at 70 degrees today. Very sunny.
> 
> Fog can be so scary when you are driving in it.



I don't mind the fog or the dark, but both together makes me a little jumpy.  Your own headlights reflecting back at you, you can't see through.  Good thing I'm getting used to the road, it's a 10 mile trip, should be fun in the winter.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's an absolutely gorgeous 77°F here along the river.  No wind, the sun is shining brightly, and tonight is a full moon!

The bugs are nonexistant, unlike what they were during the spring and summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

85°F...HOT!!!!!

I'm supposed to be outside edging the grass.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 85°F...HOT!!!!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be outside edging the grass.



Cancel the new kitten and get a goat, maybe Shrek won't notice!!!


----------



## Addie

Our daytime temps have been staying in the 60's, at night down into the low 50's. They will be turning the heat on and the AC off on Oct. 1st. Can't come fast enough for me. I am always cold.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz




----------



## PrincessFiona60

got the grass partially edged, Dad was right, has to be wet to edge.  Have the water running to night to soak the area I want to take down to the dirt.  I hope the weather is nice for that in the morning.


----------



## Addie

I got a shock when I saw the morning temperature. 46ºF. Summer is over. And the heat has not been turned on. Everyone is waiting for Indian Summer. We may skip Fall and go right into Winter. It has happened before.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been raining on and off all week and now it looks like there may be a hurricane coming this weekend. I'm headed out to buy a few supplies, including picking up a couple prescriptions. Otherwise, we have plenty of food and I'll just remind DH to make sure all the gas tanks are full and we have an extra propane tank for the grill. With the gas stove and water heater and gas generator, we should be okay


----------



## Andy M.

We're scheduled to get 3"-5" of rain over the next couple of days.  It started raining overnight and it's pouring right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

We went from "unseasonably warm" last week to "below normal" this week.  It's currently 62°F, and supposed to get down in the 40's tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had marble-sized hail yesterday.  Luckily we were not outside when it hit.


----------



## Cheryl J

PF, I'm glad you weren't outside either, that would hurt!  I hope it didn't damage your car. 

GG, I was just watching about the hurricane on World News.  YIKES! 

Sounds like most everyone here is getting some wet weather!  It's definitely been cooling down a little here, I think the triple digits are done for the year.  Chance of rain this Sunday - I'll be doing my rain dance!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We're scheduled to get 3"-5" of rain over the next couple of days.  It started raining overnight and it's pouring right now.



That was a good downpour. The very first reports showed the storm headed right for Boston. Thankfully, the weather report has changed drastically. Tomorrow I have a doctor's appointment for the arthritis in my hands. The rain couldn't come at a better time. Fingers are so swollen. Happens every time it rains.


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, I just checked today's weather report (AccuWeather) and it's 60s and 70s all day with an expected high of 73!!!

It was a brutal summer and with hardly a day that I could have the windows open, I have to close them because it's really chilly.

I feel cheated.  No Fall.  

Usually I can keep the windows open for 2 to 3 months during the fall and the spring.

Grrrrrrr!!!

It seems to me that global warming is alternating with global freezing.  Brutal summers followed by brutal winters.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Wow, I just checked today's weather report (AccuWeather) and it's 60s and 70s all day with an expected high of 73!!!
> 
> It was a brutal summer and with hardly a day that I could have the windows open, I have to close them because it's really chilly.
> 
> I feel cheated.  No Fall.
> 
> Usually I can keep the windows open for 2 to 3 months during the fall and the spring.
> 
> Grrrrrrr!!!
> 
> It seems to me that global warming is alternating with global freezing.  Brutal summers followed by brutal winters.




We went from summer to fall. Now we are waiting for our Indian Summer. Some years we don't have it. They turned the heat on just in time. Our temps have gone no higher that the 50's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pouring rain, 47°F...I love the rain, but it is difficult driving when it's dark.  Everything is glaring.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pouring rain, 47°F...I love the rain, but it is difficult driving when it's dark.  Everything is glaring.



52ºF here and very windy. Had to make a quick run to the store and right into the wind. When I got home, I dug out all my winter stuff. Mittens, ear muffs, etc. Next week we have Indian Summer coming for a couple of days.


----------



## Dawgluver

A brisk 60°F here, and cloudy.  Misting.

My feet are cold.  I'm used to not wearing shoes or socks, guess I'll have to change that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was SUNNY today!  It has been a cold, damp week; it sure was nice to see blue sky and sunshine. Not much warmer, though, since the highs of the day have been pretty much in the mid-50s all week. The sun and dry air makes it seem warmer - I fool easily.

******************



Addie said:


> ..Next week we have Indian Summer coming for a couple of days.


Not yet, Addie. You need nighttime temperatures that go down to freezing before the warm days can officially be "Indian Summer". We aren't supposed to go below 40 out here in the wilderness, so there is no way Boston will see night temperatures that low.

I'm surprised you aren't all up on what a *true Indian Summer* is, since the term  originated during colonial times up here. Even when not adhering to the original time frame that constitutes a real Indian Summer (occurring between Nov. 11 and Nov. 20), I've always know it to mean warm weather after a frost.

Enjoy those warm days whenever they happen. After last year, I'm sucking up all the sun I can before the flakes hit the fan!


----------



## Cheryl J

My excitement for the day is just the opposite of yours, CG.  I don't think it got much over 60F all day, and we had the most glorious heavy downpours!   The rain is supposed to continue off and on into the night, with thunderstorms expected.  Even sunshine day after day can get old.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> My excitement for the day is just the opposite of yours, CG.  I don't think it got much over 60F all day, and we had the most glorious heavy downpours!   The rain is supposed to continue off and on into the night, with thunderstorms expected.  Even sunshine day after day can get old.



I singing in the rain. What a glorious feeling, I'm happy again.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> A brisk 60°F here, and cloudy.  Misting.
> 
> My feet are cold.  I'm used to not wearing shoes or socks, guess I'll have to change that.



I have a graft on the bottom of my right leg. I am so protective of it. Considering how many times the doctors wanted to amputate it, .... 

I don't let anything touch that graft of skin. I sleep with my leg outside of the blanket and sheet. And I NEVER, ever wear socks. Not even in the middle of winter with feet of snow piled over my head. Before my leg developed that hideous large hole, I wore socks all the time. In the winter I would wear knee high socks made with wool. I have never understood folks who wear socks to bed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> My excitement for the day is just the opposite of yours, CG.  I don't think it got much over 60F all day, and we had the most glorious heavy downpours!   The rain is supposed to continue off and on into the night, with thunderstorms expected.  Even sunshine day after day can get old.




This is exciting, Cheryl!  So glad you have rain!


----------



## GotGarlic

Zhizara said:


> Wow, I just checked today's weather report (AccuWeather) and it's 60s and 70s all day with an expected high of 73!!!
> 
> It was a brutal summer and with hardly a day that I could have the windows open, I have to close them because it's really chilly.
> 
> I feel cheated.  No Fall.
> 
> Usually I can keep the windows open for 2 to 3 months during the fall and the spring.
> 
> Grrrrrrr!!!
> 
> It seems to me that global warming is alternating with global freezing.  Brutal summers followed by brutal winters.



There's been an unusual weather pattern throughput the south this week. I don't think that necessarily means there will be no normal fall weather. 

We've had high winds all day and now it's raining again. The high was forecast to be 69 but it never made it past 65. But we're looking forward to sunny low 70s for Tuesday and the rest of the week.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> This is exciting, Cheryl! So glad you have rain!


 
Thanks, Dawg!  We got a LOT of rain today and still more coming.  Love it.


----------



## Kayelle

We've had some rain here too today, but nothing worth measuring. Recently I think you get more rain in the desert, than we do here on the coast Cheryl. Odd.

By the way, that was an interesting article about Indian Summer CG. It lead me to more reading about the subject, specifically what it means in the South West. How wonderful it is to track down interesting subjects. I wish my dear Mom had lived long enough to know the internet. She would take me to the library for nearly every question I had. What a remarkable Mom.


----------



## CatPat

Rains are slowing! This is good, for many days we had very much rain!

~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks, Dawg!  We got a LOT of rain today and still more coming.  Love it.



Happy Rain Dance for you!!!

It's 47°F, cloudy, no rain.  The drive home was clear and safe.  Now it can rain!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Princess!  We sure can use it. 

Holy moly, it's *still* raining.  I don't think it quit all night, my street is like a river now and yards are flooded.  I read on FB that some locals coming home from trips out of town were having to find alternate routes due to flash flooding.   

Nothing near what South Carolina is going through right now - oh my gosh, my heartfelt thoughts and prayers are going out for the folks and their loved ones in the middle of that disaster.   Don't we have a couple of members in that area?  Bakechef?


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks, Princess!  We sure can use it.
> 
> Holy moly, it's *still* raining.  I don't think it quit all night, my street is like a river now and yards are flooded.  I read on FB that some locals coming home from trips out of town were having to find alternate routes due to flash flooding.
> 
> Nothing near what South Carolina is going through right now - oh my gosh, my heartfelt thoughts and prayers are going out for the folks and their loved ones in the middle of that disaster.   *Don't we have a couple of members in that area?  Bakechef*?



Cat is schedule to leave tomorrow by air. She is concerned also. If Joaquim is in the area, they may not be able to take off.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh yes, of course!  CatLady is in one of the Carolinas - my brain isn't working very well today.   Be safe, all!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Oh yes, of course!  CatLady is in one of the Carolinas - my brain isn't working very well today.   Be safe, all!



And CatPat is here from Romania and staying with CatLady. She is here with Nicu a very close family friend. He is the pilot that flew her here in the family plane.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, I've been keeping up with Cat's posts.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bakechef and Roll_Bones are both in South Carolina. RB is inland near the mountains. I hope they and their families are okay. The flooding there has been awful. 

CrazyCatLady and Cat are in Charlotte, NC, far inland in the mountains. Joaquin is well out to sea and will be weakening in the cold water of the North Atlantic, so it won't be a problem for them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, I'm so glad you're finally getting your much needed rain. If you find that you have too much, maybe you can send some Kayelle's way. 




GotGarlic said:


> ...CrazyCatLady and Cat are in Charlotte, NC, far inland in the mountains...


I thought they were in Asheville.  If so, they are even further up the mountains and, hopefully, even safer. But how are YOU guys? I hope you don't have flooding along the VA coast near you.

I've been thinking of *bakechef*'s Mom. Didn't she move to Charleston? IIRC, *bc* said his Mom would be a couple hour drive from him and Rob. In any event, I hope she and her new home are both safe.


We had sun, but now the clouds are moving in. Looks like this week will be the last really nice one for doing outside work for a while. Unfortunately, clumsy Himself twisted his ankle while going down the steps to take out the garbage. I swear he'll do anything to get out of working around here!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl*, I'm so glad you're finally getting your much needed rain. If you find that you have too much, maybe you can send some Kayelle's way.
> 
> 
> I thought they were in Asheville.  If so, they are even further up the mountains and, hopefully, even safer. But how are YOU guys? I hope you don't have flooding along the VA coast near you.
> 
> I've been thinking of *bakechef*'s Mom. Didn't she move to Charleston? IIRC, *bc* said his Mom would be a couple hour drive from him and Rob. In any event, I hope she and her new home are both safe.
> 
> 
> We had sun, but now the clouds are moving in. Looks like this week will be the last really nice one for doing outside work for a while. Unfortunately, clumsy Himself twisted his ankle while going down the steps to take out the garbage. I swear he'll do anything to get out of working around here!



Whoops, you're right - it's Asheville. There can be flash flooding in the mountains, too, though. If they get too much rain too fast, the rivers can overflow. I haven't heard about anything like that in the NC mountains. 

We're fine. It flooded all around us yesterday but our block has never flooded. A block over toward a creek, though, a neighbor posted a picture of ducks floating down the street lol

I don't remember where bakechef's mother moved to. Charleston was pretty messed up, though. I hope they're all okay.


----------



## Cheryl J

I hope we hear from Bakechef soon about his mother - hoping all is OK. 

The rain suddenly stopped here, clouds cleared, and the sun came out.  Desert weather changes in a heartbeat.   

CG...I would have loved to send some rain to Kay!  I know they've been hoping for it just as much.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the 6:00 News/Weather in Boston.  

Boston's precipitation for 2015-to-date (including the water content of all the snow that fell for our record breaking winter) = 26.8". 

Rainfall total for the hardest hit areas of South Carolina during a 72-hour period = 26.9"


----------



## Dawgluver

Sadly, the temperature is dropping here along the river.  Fall may have arrived.  It's 54° F, and it's supposed to get down into the 20's tonight. I dug up the frost-susceptable plants and brought them in.


----------



## Cheryl J

We had a huge thunderstorm come in last night - woke me up at 3AM, and kept going until around 8AM.  More is expected for the next couple of days.


----------



## simonbaker

Freeze warning tonight low to mid 20's on the overnight in SE South Dakota.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are supposed to get down to 33°F tonight.  I better close the bedroom window.


----------



## Kayelle

Holy cow!!! Parts of southern California sure got pounded yesterday but we didn't get a drop of rain here on the coast. The emergency weather alert started blaring on the TV during Jeopardy, and I was shocked to hear of flash floods on the Grapevine highway east of us. This morning we saw the unbelievable pictures of what happened. What a mud mess!! I sure hope Cheryl is safe and sound.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow...the nearby passes sure got pounded but we're OK here so far. The rain is supposed to continue through the weekend, that's going to make clearing out the mud up on the highway that much worse. I feel horrible for those poor stranded motorists - that 5 foot wall of mud and water hit within a matter of seconds. People were standing on their cars waiting for help to arrive and many of them had to wait throughout the night.  40 miles of highway is closed.  

Highway 58, maybe a half hour from here 


Interstate 5/Grapevine Canyon


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes!  Stay safe, Cheryl!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Dawg.  I just read on the weather channel that flash flood warnings are in effect here in town until 8 this evening.  Definitely staying safe here at home and not going anywhere.  

My daughter and SIL are getting concerned, she has her yearly neurological check up in Santa Barbara Monday morning, so they have to leave on Sunday. Not sure if they'll be able to make it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Holy cow!!! Parts of southern California sure got pounded yesterday but we didn't get a drop of rain here on the coast. The emergency weather alert started blaring on the TV during Jeopardy, and I was shocked to hear of flash floods on the Grapevine highway east of us. This morning we saw the unbelievable pictures of what happened. What a mud mess!! I sure hope Cheryl is safe and sound.





Cheryl J said:


> Wow...the nearby passes sure got pounded but we're OK here so far. The rain is supposed to continue through the weekend, that's going to make clearing out the mud up on the highway that much worse. I feel horrible for those poor stranded motorists - that 5 foot wall of mud and water hit within a matter of seconds. People were standing on their cars waiting for help to arrive and many of them had to wait throughout the night.  40 miles of highway is closed.
> 
> Highway 58, maybe a half hour from here
> View attachment 23658
> 
> Interstate 5/Grapevine Canyon
> View attachment 23659



I'm confused. Can you clarify where this is happening? Kayelle mentioned Southern California, but I-5/Grapevine Canyon appears to be in the far north of Calif., near Mt. Shasta. My dad lives is in the Sierra Nevadas near Shaver Lake, so I'm curious where this is all happening. 

(btw, I've never understood why  the Bay Area is referred to Northern California when about a third of the state is north of there. Must be an old historical designation.)


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, here's the 'Grapevine/I-5' area we're referring to, it's in SoCal.  Kayelle is on the west side, and I'm on the east.   It's at the very southern end of the Sierra Nevadas. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapevine,_California


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> GG, here's the 'Grapevine/I-5' area we're referring to, it's in SoCal.  Kayelle is on the west side, and I'm on the east.   It's at the very southern end of the Sierra Nevadas.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grapevine,_California



Thanks, Cheryl.


----------



## Cheryl J

You're welcome, GG.


----------



## taxlady

We had some totally unexpected weather. It was sort of like hail, but not hard. The little, airy, frozen balls were about 1 cm (~.4 inches) in diameter. We were expecting rain. It only lasted about 15 minutes. Here's some pix:


----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty yard, Taxy!  We hardly ever get hail here.  I remember once a couple of years ago we had some in late spring, everyone on the street came out to look at it.


----------



## Kayelle

Like itty bitty snow balls Taxi! How cool...


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a "refreshing" 39°F here along the river tonight.  Supposed to go lower.  I covered the volunteer bushy petunia, but I fear the Magilla Perillas and ornamental sweet potato vines are gonners, even though I covered them last night.  Strong winds and temps in the 20's took their toll.  Glad I picked the remaining tomatoes and brought most of the potted plants inside.


----------



## Cheryl J

39 and down into the 20's already?! Holy cow, Dawg...y'all are getting some cold weather early!

It's 72 now, supposed to get down to 60 tonight.  We had another big downpour again an hour or so ago. The road crews have been cleaning up on the highway - hard to grasp the magnitude of the clean up and what those involved have gone through. And El Nino hasn't even hit yet, it's going to be a long winter/spring. 

Looks like something out of a movie - it's amazing no one was killed or seriously hurt.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh good grief!  Glad no one was hurt!  How the heck is that going to be cleaned up?


----------



## Cheryl J

Lots of cranes, backhoes, and whatever other excavators they can get. I hear Interstate 5 is open now,  they've been working on clearing at least one lane of hwy 58.


----------



## CatPat

Oh no! I am so very happy no one was hurt! 

The weather is very nice and becoming cool here. There have been no rains!

~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

They even had a story on our local news about it here, and said something like more than 30,000 dumptruck loads of mud will have to be moved!


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> They even had a story on our local news about it here, and said something like more than 30,000 dumptruck loads of mud will have to be moved!



Oh no! That is so very much mud, yes? What shall they do with the mud?

~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Pretty yard, Taxy!  We hardly ever get hail here.  I remember once a couple of years ago we had some in late spring, everyone on the street came out to look at it.


Thanks, I guess it looks better in a photo than in real life.  It's really tiny.


Kayelle said:


> Like itty bitty snow balls Taxi! How cool...


Yeah, it was nifty. We just get anxious when there is something so snow-like in October. There's a chance of flurries overnight. Eek! At least I already got the winter tires put on Sigrid.


----------



## bethzaring

SNOW!


scroll down this news article for some great photos.


Taos gets first glimpse of snow | News | taosnews.com


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now it is a beautiful fall day. Temps are in the lower fifty's, the sun is shinning and there is no wind for a change.


----------



## CharlieD

It's been absolutely beautiful. For this time of year simply marvelous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## cinisajoy

Nice right now but had a bad thunderstorm between 2 and 3 this morning.    Some flooding.


----------



## Silversage

82F and sunny.

Sorry, it's tough, but someone has to do it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Silversage said:


> 82F and sunny.
> 
> Sorry, it's tough, but someone has to do it.



76F and sunny ☀ We're right there with you


----------



## Addie

At the beginning of the week, the temp in the morning was 29ºF. Today it is 72ºF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45°F and drizzly!  I love it!


----------



## Cheryl J

80F and sunny, just the slightest breeze.  

I'm picking up my grandson from school today, my daughter has an appointment.  Since it's such a beautiful day, I think I'll walk to go get him.  It's less than 1/2 mile through a quiet residential neighborhood - Tyler and I both will enjoy the walk.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Silversage*, you are welcome to all of my degrees above 75. If it gets warmer than that, my crab-o-meter is usually hitting the "Look Out!" line.  I don't handle "hot" weather well.

Our day was the kind that you wish you could bottle up and enjoy all winter long. Clear skies, just about 70 degrees, a hint of a breeze...and my wonderful angel SIL zipping over the yard on her riding mower! Love, Love! Sent her home with a quart of homemade spaghetti sauce. She doesn't know about the dinner's worth of lasagna I'll take later this weekend (shhhhh  ).



bethzaring said:


> SNOW!
> 
> scroll down this news article for some great photos


Our niece just got back from a weekend in Taos. She hasn't stopped posting pictures and singing its praises on Facebook ever since! Doubt if she'd ever move there no matter how pretty it is - she's a Florida girl clear down to her marrow. Unlike me, if it dips *below* 75, she's bundling up like a snow bunny!


----------



## Cheryl J

It's 65F here now at 8PM, and supposed to get down in the 50's tonight.  I just had to put on sweats and socks, and I put the comforter back on my bed yesterday.  
It'll be back up in the 80's tomorrow, though. 

Pretty pics, Beth!


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a refreshing 58°F here along the river, along with an almost full moon.  Windows still open, blankets on the bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

49°F, windy, partly cloudy.  Did I mention how much I hate the wind?  Oh yeah, Wyoming...


----------



## Dawgluver

A yucky, windy, dreary, cold, drizzly 45°F here along the river.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Windy rainy 46 degrees F.  I was ok sloshing and avoiding puddles  going out this morning, wished I would have worn gloves coming home.   Got Whip-Splashed by an 18 wheeler going way too fast on a slow street.


----------



## Cheryl J

78F, alternating every few minutes between partly cloudy and very sunny.  Slight breeze.


----------



## taxlady

Dreary, cold rain


----------



## Addie

Yesterday the temp was in the low 30's. This morning the high 60's. Raining, and going to get warmer. Go figure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

25°F, crisp, clear morning


----------



## simonbaker

Cold & windy in the low 40's. It's just starting to rain.


----------



## CharlieD

Beautiful. What kind of silly rule is it to wait between posts?


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> Beautiful. What kind of silly rule is it to wait between posts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


I think the rule is to keep spammers and spambots from going crazy on the site.


----------



## roadfix

It is still quite warm here and it'll be around 90 here in the city tomorrow.   It will not feel like Halloween.    I like cold and windy Halloweens......that's how I remember my Halloweens growing up in Yokohama.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Windy, 45°F


----------



## GotGarlic

Sunny and 49F! Brrrr!


----------



## Dawgluver

A rainy 49° F here along the river.  Supposed to clear up by trick or treat time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What's with "49" today?  That's our temperature too! South-central MA's version is the "with sun" version. It looks warm through the window, but wait till you get outside.


----------



## Cheryl J

58F (brrr! ) and sunny now at almost 10AM, supposed to get up to around 85F this afternoon, though.  Nice weather for the little ghosts and goblins.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

68°F, but windy....and it's Daylight Saving's Time tonight!


----------



## Dawgluver

A beautiful, sunny 69°F, not a cloud in the sky here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

72°F, cloudy, windy


----------



## creative

It's been uncharacteristically foggy here in London today.  The early morning fog got thicker by afternoon and there was a yellow warning.  Dozens of flights were cancelled.  Luckily I stayed indoors although it prevented me airing my rooms and doing laundry since I like to hang it out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice, and due to get nicer as the week goes on. Our high was just under 60 today, but will go up a degree or three until we'll be in the upper 60s...just before the bottom falls out.  THIS is our true "Indian Summer". Hopefully all of my body parts behave so I can get outside and take care of a few gardening jobs before we lose these bonus days.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cold, raining, high wind advisory and storm watch.  The weather is busy this evening.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a lovely, sunny, and breezy 72°F today.


----------



## Cheryl J

It barely got to the mid 50's today, and the weather says a low of *32F* here tonight.    I can't remember the last time I had to turn on the heater this early.


----------



## roadfix

I've been wearing shorts every day since April, I think.   Looks like long pants for me starting tomorrow....   Yes, I go to work in shorts and tees.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a lovely, sunny 66°F, which made for a nice noon walk.  Then it clouded up and cooled off.   It's currently 54°.  And very dark.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like a lovely day, Dawg. It's 47F here at 7PM - it just seems weird that it's colder here now than much of the rest of the country.


----------



## Dawgluver

That does seem strange, Cheryl.  Tomorrow is apparently the last of our Indian summer.


----------



## taxlady

Our last day of Indian Summer is supposed to be on Friday with a high of 19°C (66ºF). Today's high was 13°C (55°F).


----------



## GotGarlic

We're supposed to have temperatures near 80 tomorrow and Friday! I told DH to get some more propane so we can grill! 

Today was supposed to be cool, clear and comfortable but then it rained half the day. The garden liked it, though


----------



## taxlady

This was on the Weather Network website today:



> *Alerts in Effect    *
> 
> 
> *Special Weather Statement    *
> 
> Issued at 11:50 Thursday 05 November 2015
> *Summary*    Vigorous cold front Friday. Daytime temperatures will continue to rise and could exceed seasonal Values by 10 degrees or more Friday as an intense low pressure system Is getting organized over central mainland. The cold front associated with this system will sweep across Quebec From west to east Friday, bringing to an end this week marked by mild Temperatures. On its track, there is a risk of thunderstorms. Winds will become Strong, even high, especially along the St Lawrence River in the Afternoon or the evening.


It's going to be warm because of a cold front.  BTW, that 10 degrees above seasonal is Celsius, so that's 18 degrees Fahrenheit.

It's currently 14°C (57°F).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45°F and windy, overcast.  It rained all night.  No snow


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was warm enough to grill outside again.  Next grill session will probably be five months or so from now.*

*Actually, it will probably be warm enough tomorrow. However, I have leftovers that keep waiting to be used...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31°F and it's SNOWING!!!!!!


----------



## bethzaring

Yesterday the mountain got lots of snow. Just a dusting down here in the valley which quickly melted.  Right now the high pressure has arrived. 


It's 16*F this morning.


That's nippy.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 55°F, nice and sunny, now it's down to 34° here along the river, and supposed to get into the mid 20's later.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was awesome tonight!  The weather service predicted a bunch of rain and wind.  The rain came down in sheets, with lots of lightning.  We got Beagle in and out just in time.  She doesn't do rain.

Now the wind is going crazy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrr.  45F here now at almost 7PM, low of 28F tonight.  Pretty cold for CA. I just brought my houseplants in from the patio again.   

I saw a low snow level on the Sierra Nevadas this morning, that's such a good sign!


----------



## Dawgluver

This is strange, Cheryl.  Our thermometer hasn't moved from 50°F.  It sprinkled all day, but we were able to drag Beagle out for a walk.  She didn't seem to mind, other than drying herself off on DH's pillow.  Shhh, we didn't tell him.


----------



## taxlady

Going down to -4°C (25°F) tonight. Winter's coming.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> This is strange, Cheryl. Our thermometer hasn't moved from 50°F. It sprinkled all day, but we were able to drag Beagle out for a walk. She didn't seem to mind, other than drying herself off on DH's pillow. Shhh, we didn't tell him.


 
I know....weird. I'm freezing and just turned on the heater for a bit before bed to take the chill off.  I don't like sleeping with hot air blowing on me. 

haha....Beagle drying off on DH's pillow...


----------



## Addie

Woke up to 31ºF. late this morning. I wonder what it was at 6 a.m.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31°F, sun is shining.  We had a horrible wind storm last night, glad it didn't snow.


----------



## Kayelle

It was just awesome here today..clear sky, no wind, and high 70's. Perfect for grilling wings before sundown.


----------



## GotGarlic

We are in southwestern Michigan and OMG we are not used to this weather. It's 38°F right now and it's supposed to dip to 29 tonight! There's a winter storm on the way and 6 inches of snow expected Saturday! I don't even have any boots!  I'm going to stay in and cook for my FIL that day.


----------



## Cheryl J

Uh oh, GG!  Wow, six inches of snow...be safe and warm!


----------



## Cheryl J

Warm Tshirt weather today and should continue for a few more days.  I've got some thick grass fed steaks in the freezer I've been saving for a special occasion, going to pull them out tonight and have a grill fest with my brother this weekend.  Should be nice and sunny throughout the weekend.


----------



## Dawgluver

The wind finally died down, and it's 38°F.  Supposed to get rain turning to snow tomorrow.

Those steaks sure sound good, Cheryl, have fun with your brother!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pouring rain here right now, with temperatures rising into the upper (?) 50s. Tomorrow when the rain ends the cool air moves in. I'm good with the sunshine.


----------



## taxlady

We have light rain and 10°C (50°F).


----------



## Addie

Right now at 1:30 a.m. our temperature is at 57ºF. This is the wackiest weather we have had in a long time. It is supposed to be raining. It's not. I shut my heat off. We never get the weather that the folks on TV tell us what to expect. The only time they get it right (for my part of the city) is when there is a Nor'easter.


----------



## Alice Norton

Partly Cloudy, 59 degrees. A little bit sunny and humid.


----------



## MarcD

30 F and fair skies. I have to go with what the NWS says......it's still pitch black outside.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now its 28 degrees. We are expecting a lot of snow later this afternoon, up to 8 inches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27°F, snowing to beat the band, we've got a good 2 inches of snow (some horizontal), the wind has died down and now it's coming down straight.  This started @ 5 AM and it's 20 minutes to 8.

The horrendous winds the other night tore off about 3 square feet of my deck roof.  Good thing I was going to remove it next spring anyway.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> The wind finally died down, and it's 38°F. Supposed to get rain turning to snow tomorrow.
> 
> *Those steaks sure sound good, Cheryl, have fun with your brother!*


 
Thanks, Dawg - he only lives down the street and around the corner, but we don't get the chance to get together nearly enough. Trying to change that.


----------



## Dawgluver

35°F, and snowing here along the river.  I think winter has arrived.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Golly, I suppose this is what they call an Indian Summer?
(not real sure, I'm from Hawaii)
The last coupla days have been mid 70's, 
where the week prior we had SNOW!


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Golly, I suppose this is what they call an Indian Summer?
> (not real sure, I'm from Hawaii)
> The last coupla days have been mid 70's,
> where the week prior we had SNOW!


So, have your temps dropped below freezing? No "Indian Summer" unless it is after the first frost.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was another mild day, high of 60 by us with a lot of sun. BUT for all of those people who say "it's too warm for this time of year", let me share a text I sent our daughter on June 28th: "It's so cold here, I'm making a pot of chicken soup and wearing a sweatshirt, for cryin' out loud!" So I consider weather like today's one way Mother Nature makes sure things end up "average".


----------



## JoAnn L.

We got over 10 inches of snow overnight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> We got over 10 inches of snow overnight.


----------



## MarcD

No snow and it only went down to 34F last night.......but that's the forecast for tomorrow's high. It's 37F right now with cloudy skies.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> So, have your temps dropped below freezing? No "Indian Summer" unless it is after the first frost.



Why yes, yes Taxi, we've had a freeze and a flurry of snow, but it doesn't last here.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got about 6 inches of snow so far here along the river.  Thermometer says 28°F, and it's still snowing lightly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

5°F, sunny skies and the snow is almost all melted.  Will be crunchy out this morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 32F snowing here in southeastern Michigan, too. Isn't it pretty? Good thing I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very pretty.


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh, that's gorgeous, GG!! 

Beautiful day here today.  65F and sunny, bright blue sky. Supposed to get up to the low 70's.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been snowing all day. Here's the accumulation. We're planning to leave for home tomorrow, so hopefully the roads will be plowed between now and then. 

And Stryder isn't too thrilled about getting wet paws


----------



## JoAnn L.

It is 53 degrees and pouring with rain. They think we will get about 2 inches tonight.


----------



## taxlady

9°C (48°F) with light rain. All the snow we had earlier this week is gone.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's been raining pretty much all day here along the river.  Beagle was not pleased.  No long walk today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

15°F, we got about 2 inches of snow.  A young man with a shovel showed up about 2 minutes before I was going to go out and shovel the snow.  I paid him the $5 and asked him to come around the next time it snowed.  If he shows up the next time, we will negotiate a higher price for deeper snow.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 15°F, we got about 2 inches of snow.  A young man with a shovel showed up about 2 minutes before I was going to go out and shovel the snow.  I paid him the $5 and asked him to come around the next time it snowed.  If he shows up the next time, we will negotiate a higher price for deeper snow.



Sounds like you have some very nice neighbors. Just how deep does the snow get there in the winter? I hope it isn't anything like we had here last winter. The snow didn't finish melting at the snow farm until the end of June.

It is in the mid fifties and partly cloudy here. Unseasonably warm for us.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chilly here in my area of SoCal.  48F now at 10:20, supposed to have a high of 52 today and a low of 25 tonight.  Brrrr.  Pretty day though, sunny and clear. The golden leaves on the trees look so pretty against the bright blue sky.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

We're past the golden leaves on trees stage.   Now the bare tree skeletons each form their own architecture.    It's funny how you can identify kinds of trees just by looking at the bark and branch formations.  The snow on the pines looks lickable.   It's 21 F with high up to 27 today.  The snow isn't melting today.


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrrr, Whiska!!  How much snow do you have up there in the North?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Brrrr, Whiska!!  How much snow do you have up there in the North?




I talked to Baby Bro last night, he lives up nort in the Twin Cities where Whiska is.  He said they got very little snow.

Our almost 10 inches of snow disappeared with the rain and mild temps yesterday, but now we're down to a refreshing 38°F here along the river.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I talked to Baby Bro last night, he lives up nort in the Twin Cities where Whiska is. He said they got very little snow.
> 
> *Our almost 10 inches of snow* disappeared with the rain and mild temps yesterday, but now we're down to a refreshing 38°F here along the river.


 
 Holy moly....


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It's really just a light covering,  more than a "dusting",  and when it came down, the sidewalks were still warm, so it melted in all the strategic places, no shoveling necessary.  Still it has lasted 2 days and still looks beautiful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Sounds like you have some very nice neighbors. *Just how deep does the snow get there in the winter?* I hope it isn't anything like we had here last winter. The snow didn't finish melting at the snow farm until the end of June.
> 
> It is in the mid fifties and partly cloudy here. Unseasonably warm for us.



I don't know for sure, but I am sure we can get up to three feet of snow.  If the wind is blowing add in 6-8 foot drifts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had highs in the lower 60's today. It would have been a perfect day to move the last of the firewood from the stack in the back yard to the gravel pad next to the garage. Sadly, my body said "NO!" after the work I put in the last two days. That's OK, moving wood warms me up so I can get it done easily next week.



Addie said:


> It is in the mid fifties and partly cloudy here. Unseasonably warm for us.


These are bonus days for the unseasonably cold days we had five months ago. I remember wearing a sweatshirt and making a pot of soup back when it was in the 50's in June!

Boston June Weather 2015 - AccuWeather Forecast for MA 02108


----------



## taxlady

Rainy and 4°C (49°F).


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrr. 34F here now at 8PM - low of 23F tonight.  Just had to turn the heater on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

11°F, no wind, sun trying hard to heat things up.  It was 3°F for my ride home this morning...


----------



## Dawgluver

A lovely, foggy 57°F.  No sun, no prob.  We took Beagle for her long walk, wearing sweatshirts.  (Beagle had her own built-in fur coat.)

This is insane for mid-December.  A couple weeks ago we had 10 inches of snow.  Now the lawn is verdant, and we may even need to mow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had dandelions popping up in the yard.  It is now 36°F and a light dusting of snow.


----------



## Cheryl J

63F and cloudy - sure feels colder than that, though.  Just turned the heater back on.  Chance of rain this afternoon.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 72°F right now! Doors and windows are open and DH is raking leaves in shorts and a t-shirt. #wackywinter


----------



## Dawgluver

It's been raining all day, but a nice 58°F.


----------



## Aunt Bea

51 today, gray and dingy, I'm ready for some snow!!!

_ They’re singing “Deck the Halls”, but it’s not like Christmas at all..._


----------



## taxlady

We're having a lovely Spring too, but a little colder.


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrr.  35F now at almost 10:30PM, and a low of 20F tonight here in these California parts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Meanwhile, up here in my part of MA, it's currently 42. Plus, it's only supposed to dip to  33 overnight. I  had to take the down comforter off the bed because it was too warm! Back to spring covers for another day or three.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Brrr.  35F now at almost 10:30PM, and a low of 20F tonight here in these California parts.



I guess I have "thicker blood" than you. I just went out for a smoke in a short sleeved T-shirt and skirt and I didn't even get goose bumps. It's currently 34°F, but that's probably our low for the night. 20°F is definitely brrr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24°F, windy and six inches of SNOW!  I shoveled the walks twice yesterday.


----------



## medtran49

Well it has finally quit raining here, highest amount of rain in a REALLY LONG time.  For a couple of weeks it seemed like it never stopped raining.  The yards were swamps and so were some of the streets in really low-lying or bad drainage areas.  Lows in high 60s, up into mid-80s during the day.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I guess I have "thicker blood" than you. I just went out for a smoke in a short sleeved T-shirt and skirt and I didn't even get goose bumps. It's currently 34°F, but that's probably our low for the night. 20°F is definitely brrr.


 
 No way could I get out there in a skirt and Tshirt!  I am pretty thin blooded when it comes to cold, but I guess it's all what we're used to.  It's a beautiful sunny 57F out now, and the next few days are going to warm up a bit.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> No way could I get out there in a skirt and Tshirt!  I am pretty thin blooded when it comes to cold, but I guess it's all what we're used to.  It's a beautiful sunny 57F out now, and the next few days are going to warm up a bit.


We do acclimatize ourselves as it gets colder. We leave the bedroom window open until we figure it has taken. I wouldn't be able to do that comfortably if we got a cold spell in summer. It also helps that there is almost no breeze out back, near the house.


----------



## GotGarlic

It reached 70F degrees here today. Was also overcast and rained later in the day. Nice for my lettuce and cilantro in the garden.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I guess I have "thicker blood" than you. I just went out for a smoke in a short sleeved T-shirt and skirt and I didn't even get goose bumps. It's currently 34°F, but that's probably our low for the night. 20°F is definitely brrr.



 What do you know. You are in Canada. You think it is summertime with that temperature.


----------



## Addie

Today, it is 48ºF, raw, damp and down right cold to the bones. I had to go for an X-Ray this morning, and dang near froze to death.


----------



## Kayelle

*I was sitting here at my desk just now wondering what that odd sound was.   Holy moley, it's raining!!!
The temp on the front porch is 61 degrees.





*


----------



## taxlady

Earlier today, we had snow pellets that looked like little styrofoam balls. Then there are very light "snow showers" at the moment and -1°C (30°f). I just heard the forecast for Xmas Eve: 12°C (54°F) so, no white Xmas here this year.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a refreshing 31°F here along the river.  The sun was shining earlier, now it's getting dark.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Earlier today, we had snow pellets that looked like little styrofoam balls. Then there are very light "snow showers" at the moment and -1°C (30°f). I just heard the forecast for Xmas Eve: 12°C (54°F) so, no white Xmas here this year.



Same here. For Christmas, the temps are going back up to the 50's.


----------



## Cheryl J

Not all that cold here, but CRAZY windy. I thought I was going to blow right out of the grocery store parking lot!  Gusts up to 80 mpr today, and semis were tossed around up on the highway like they were toys.  This is just one of at least 15 that went down today. No serious injuries, thankfully.


----------



## Addie

And on the opposite side of the country, on the first day of winter our temp today reached sixty-one. Last year at this time we were buried and bracing for even more snow.


----------



## CWS4322

Today's forecast is 9 (48F). It has been rainy, foggy and damo. Reminds me of winter in Nirthern Germany. Not missing snow or the cold.


----------



## CWS4322

Tomorrow's forecast is 16 (60.8F) and sunny. I will have laundry on the line. The Girls (And Boys) are loving the weather. As am I.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

18°F, expecting snow any day now.  Nephew will be here later today, Dad is driving to Douglas, WY to pick him up.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Today's forecast is 9 (48F). It has been rainy, foggy and damo. Reminds me of winter in Nirthern Germany. Not missing snow or the cold.


That's our forecast high today too. I'm not missing the snow or cold either. Our forecast for tomorrow is 17°C (63°F). That's on Xmas Eve!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> That's our forecast high today too. I'm not missing the snow or cold either. Our forecast for tomorrow is 17°C (63°F). That's on Xmas Eve!


I am not complaining. A friend's garlic is up--Oops!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm baking Russian tea cakes/Mexican wedding cookies. I had to open the windows and turn on the ceiling fan because it's too hot! It's about 70F outside right now. I also changed into capris and a t-shirt. Jeez.

Christmas is supposed to get to 78! We may break a record - for the second time this month.


----------



## CharlieD

rain mixed with wet snow, yuk.


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> Christmas is supposed to get to 78! We may break a record - for the second time this month.



I hate you. 


P.S. How about recipe for those russian tea cookies?


----------



## bethzaring

We have snow on the ground and snow is expected every day and night for the next week.  The ski resorts are doing very well this season.  It has been repeatedly predicted to be an above normal winter for snow and cold due to El Nino.  I love it.


----------



## CharlieD

Due to El Niño we are unseasonably warm. Thank you El Niño. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Patio door open while I was making sauce and assembling lasagna for Christmas dinner. We should have planned steak on the grill instead!  LOL!


----------



## roadfix

Very pleasant Xmas eve weather here.   Low 60's partly cloudy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We broke a record, 68 degrees today!

The kids were skating in the city center today.  

This is a magical photograph of our city center by local photographer Jody Grenier, the photo has gone viral this holiday season.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> We broke a record, 68 degrees today!
> 
> The kids were skating in the city center today.
> 
> This is a magical photograph of our city center by local photographer Jody Grenier, the photo has gone viral this holiday season.


Oh my goodness, that's gorgeous. No wonder it went viral. It looks more like a painting than a photo.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> I hate you.
> 
> P.S. How about recipe for those russian tea cookies?



I  you, too, Charlie 

Here's the recipe. They're basically butter-pecan cookies, so if you like butter-pecan ice cream, you'll love these.

http://thecrumbybaker.blogspot.com/2011/09/mmm-mm-mmmm-mexican-wedding-cookies.html


----------



## GotGarlic

That's gorgeous, Aunt Bea!


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, AB....that is stunning!  I looked at some other pics on his twitter page - what a talented photographer.


----------



## Addie

Here I am living on the edge of the Atlantic, thinking about last year at this time, we were up to our backsides with snow. And facing more to come. Today we went over 70ºF. I am not complaining. Not today. My cold *finally* broke this morning and to celebrate, I went for a walk before the temp was even above 65. I so enjoyed it. A nice hot shower, a walk around the neighborhood and passing out smiles to everyone I passed. This weather is my kind of weather. No complaints from this home on Christmas Eve. 

Merry Christmas to everyone. Even if you celebrate a different religion at this time of year.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie,  I think you're remembering back two years ago. Last winter was warmish and dry. The snow really didn't start falling until mid-January.  Now TWO years ago was a freezing cold and snowy holiday season. Our sweet neighbors snow blowed our driveway before we got home just so we could make it up our hill.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, welcome once again to Canada's Great Wet North. 

No, folks, that isn't a typo. We are having rain right through from now until the day after Christmas (Boxing Day here). They were talking about the possibility of light fleuries tomorrow; however that has been revised. 

So no White Christmas again here this year. Personally I don't think that is a bad thing, but it does look beautiful!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie,  I think you're remembering back two years ago. Last winter was warmish and dry. The snow really didn't start falling until mid-January.  Now TWO years ago was a freezing cold and snowy holiday season. Our sweet neighbors snow blowed our driveway before we got home just so we could make it up our hill.



It may have been warm where you were, but here in Boston, by mid December we were already up to our backsides in snow. There was more than ten feet of snow in front of the Community Room windows. The salt farm in Chelsea was almost empty and the salt trucks were lined up over the Meridien Street bridge waiting to fill up. It wasn't until last June that the last of the snow over in South Boston snow farm finally melted. It left a pile five feet high of trash that was in the snow. Every day we get ads on the TV reminding us of last winter and what precautions we need to take to stay safe this year. 

My daughter had been snowed in just before Christmas and was  unable to come pick me up for the holiday. So I spend the holiday alone. He car was parked in her yard and they couldn't get the gates open due to the snow. 

No, last year was not a warm winter for us here in Boston. We had 108.6 inches of snow last winter. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...season-on-record-amid-winter-of-superlatives/


----------



## Cheryl J

42F here now at 5PM, and a low of 17F tonight.  I had to double check to make sure I'm reading the right page for my area of SoCal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-3°F...brrrrr!  No wind


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> -3°F...brrrrr!  No wind



Go ahead, rub it in! 

48°F and light rain here!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Go ahead, rub it in!
> 
> 48°F and light rain here!



Same here. I can live with the rain. But no snow please this year. 

 But North and West Texas is getting slammed with a major blizzard along with New Mexico. I hope they don't get slammed with our winter of last year.


----------



## taxlady

I'm at my mummy-in-law's house in Cornwall. It's currently 0°C (32°F). Overnight, we had snow, freezing rain, rain, and more snow. It's snowing now.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 70F right now. We had a high of 72 today. It's supposed to cool off and we'll get some rain tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm at my mummy-in-law's house in Cornwall. It's currently 0°C (32°F). Overnight, we had snow, freezing rain, rain, and more snow. It's snowing now.



We are supposed to get snow on Tuesday. We will see just how accurate our weather station at Logan Airport really is.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> We are supposed to get snow on Tuesday. We will see just how accurate our weather station at Logan Airport really is.


They are saying that we will have ~25 cm (10") of snow on Tuesday. We will either drive home tomorrow (Monday) or wait until the snow has been cleaned off the highways.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> They are saying that we will have ~25 cm (10") of snow on Tuesday. We will either drive home tomorrow (Monday) or wait until the snow has been cleaned off the highways.



Do be careful. Pull off and find a motel if necessary. We need taxlady here.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Do be careful. Pull off and find a motel if necessary. We need taxlady here.


Aw, thanks Addie. We won't be leaving until after they clean the snow off the highway.


----------



## creative

I daresay you have heard of the extensive floods here in UK?  The cause being heavy rain e.g. 1 month's rain falling recently in one day, which has now flooded huge swathes of northern England - first Cumbria, then Lancashire and now Yorkshire.  500 soldiers have been called in, the community are supporting each other well and there are calls to reappraise the current defence barricades. Over 6,500 homes are now without power and, of course, there has been a mass evacuation.  I count myself fortunate that I live away from all this.

It affected Cumbria on the week before xmas which must be a double tragedy.  They already suffered floods before this so I can only guess how traumatic and frustrating it must be to see your house dry out, replace appliances etc only to have the whole thing recur. Of course this then takes its toll on the cost of future insurance and ability to ever get out of their situation re. selling their property.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It has been sleeting since 8:00 AM this morning and is going to continue all night and then it will turn to snow. My daughter is on call for the hospital tonight I sure hope they are doing a good job on the highways.


----------



## CWS4322

Hunkered down-first snowstorm of the year is supposed to start tonight. Filled bottles of water for the critters, brought in more wood and got gas for the snowblowe and generator. New batteries in the flashlights and cell is charged.Got soup cooking on the woodstove. Fed and watered the birds when I locked them down incase I can't get out there in the a.m.


----------



## CharlieD

100% snow in the forecast. The question is how much we really going to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Hunkered down-first snowstorm of the year is supposed to start tonight. Filled bottles of water for the critters, brought in more wood and got gas for the snowblowe and generator. New batteries in the flashlights and cell is charged.Got soup cooking on the woodstove. Fed and watered the birds when I locked them down incase I can't get out there in the a.m.


We're hunkered down too, in Cornwall.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> I daresay you have heard of the extensive floods here in UK?  The cause being heavy rain e.g. 1 month's rain falling recently in one day, which has now flooded huge swathes of northern England - first Cumbria, then Lancashire and now Yorkshire.  500 soldiers have been called in, the community are supporting each other well and there are calls to reappraise the current defence barricades. Over 6,500 homes are now without power and, of course, there has been a mass evacuation.  I count myself fortunate that I live away from all this.
> 
> It affected Cumbria on the week before xmas which must be a double tragedy.  They already suffered floods before this so I can only guess how traumatic and frustrating it must be to see your house dry out, replace appliances etc only to have the whole thing recur. Of course this then takes its toll on the cost of future insurance and ability to ever get out of their situation re. selling their property.



I hate it when tragedy strikes in December. It is so heartbreaking. Even for those not directly affected. Here in the States we have had part of the country down south hit with nine tornadoes and a blizzard. All within less than 24 hours just before Christmas. Fifteen lives have been lost. One a baby just four days old. As we were listening to the news tonight, Pirate stated that the only thing that didn't hit Texas was a hurricane and a plague of locusts. It seems like Mother Nature's hormones have just run amok. 

But like the citizens of Britain this country will pull together and help our neighbors. Even if they are hundreds of miles away. Because that is what decent humans do. We reach out to those in need, when the need is greatest. 

I saw on the internet the stories and pictures about the floods and remember when the Lake District was hit with them a few years back. Here your folks are getting too much rain, and we have an area in California that is in a catastrophic drought. It has been four years since they have seen a drop of rain. And then another part of California has been hit with wildfires that are burning everything is sight. And all folks like you and those of us here can do is Pray. And reach out a helping hand where needed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Pirate stated that the only thing that didn't hit Texas was a hurricane and a plague of locusts...


Still waiting on those locusts, but tornadoes hit Garland, TX. It's just northeast of Dallas, and contiguous to Plano. We have friends in Plano. Even though the tornadoes didn't run through there, I'm sure there is a lot of clean-up to do after all these storms.


Right now I'm glad we aren't returning home just yet. Crossing PA with the weather coming through would gray up any hair that's still brown. Where we are in OH. it's been either rain or rain/sleet mix on and off (more on) most of the day. We're supposed to get heavy rains and possible wind gusts up to 50 MPH tonight, then things clear out by noon tomorrow. It looks like clear sailing all the way into next week; by then, we'll be heading back to MA.


----------



## GotGarlic

Meanwhile, we may set yet another record for heat tomorrow. The forecast says high 70s to low 80s with rain for much of the day.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Still waiting on those locusts, but tornadoes hit Garland, TX. It's just northeast of Dallas, and contiguous to Plano. We have friends in Plano. Even though the tornadoes didn't run through there, I'm sure there is a lot of clean-up to do after all these storms.
> 
> 
> Right now I'm glad we aren't returning home just yet. Crossing PA with the weather coming through would gray up any hair that's still brown. Where we are in OH. it's been either rain or rain/sleet mix on and off (more on) most of the day. We're supposed to get heavy rains and possible wind gusts up to 50 MPH tonight, then things clear out by noon tomorrow. It looks like clear sailing all the way into next week; by then, we'll be heading back to MA.



Please just make sure the roads are fit to travel on. Right now we are getting snow. It is supposed to turn to rain later around the afternoon hours.


----------



## taxlady

It's really snowing hard now. I wonder how many days before I can drive home. Don't worry Addie, I'll wait and it's not even 60 miles. It's a good thing we all enjoy each other's company.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Aw, thanks Addie. We won't be leaving until after they clean the snow off the highway.


Just stay in Cornwall. The Girls, dogs and I are hunkered down. We're going nowhere. Stay off the roads if you can.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Just stay in Cornwall. The Girls, dogs and I are hunkered down. We're going nowhere. Stay off the roads if you can.


We're hunkered down as well. I'm keeping an eye on the forecasts for Cornwall and DDO. At the moment, it looks like we should be able to drive home safely on Thursday. We will be keeping an eye on things and decide later. It also depends on when the highways gets cleaned.


----------



## Addie

Gee, every time I check, the temp goes down another degree. I cracked the window to let some air in the apartment. That was a mistake. Too dang cold out there. 

Little by little I have been cranking the heat up. These walls are really thick, but the cold is still creeping in. Snow, sleet, ice. I hate winter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> *Gee, every time I check, the temp goes down another degree.* I cracked the window to let some air in the apartment. That was a mistake. Too dang cold out there.
> 
> Little by little I have been cranking the heat up. These walls are really thick, but the cold is still creeping in. Snow, sleet, ice. I hate winter.



For Heaven's sake, stop checking the temp

4°F...no wind!


----------



## bakechef

It's been warm here, but dang the rain!  Driving home from SC on Sunday, all of the rivers and streams were running over their banks.  My mom is contemplating growing rice in her back yard  

We've had weeks of rain, but the last few days have been heavy and causing flooding.  This is why I bought a townhouse built on a hill!


----------



## Addie

The day started out with rain an the temp in the mid 30's. Now the sun is shining so brightly and the temp is in the low 40's. I can live with that. Had to turn the heat down. 

Either Boston has the greatest sewer system or we just are lucky in that I can not ever recall having heard about a flood in this city. The only major river we have is the Charles and that is controlled with gates. That has never gone over its banks that I ever heard of.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> The day started out with rain an the temp in the mid 30's. Now the sun is shining so brightly and the temp is in the low 40's. I can live with that. Had to turn the heat down.
> 
> Either Boston has the greatest sewer system or we just are lucky in that *I can not ever recall having heard about a flood in this city.* The only major river we have is the Charles and that is controlled with gates. That has never gone over its banks that I ever heard of.


Don't forget the Great Molasses Flood, January 15, 1919!!!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't forget the Great Molasses Flood, January 15, 1919!!!



Oh yeah. On a really hot summer day, you can still smell the molasses. A lot of the streets in the North End are still cobble stone and the molasses seeped down into the ground below through the breaks in the stones. It does become nauseating after a spell. I always made it a point to not go there during the summer. Only at night, after the sun went down and then only if it was for a festival. They have a festival every single weekend.


----------



## taxlady

We're home. The roads were clear and there was just a little bit of "sprinkling" some of the trip. It's currently -1°C (30°F). There's an accumulation of 31 cm (12.2") of snow. Looks like winter now.


----------



## CharlieD

Beautiful day. 25 F (-4 C). Sunny, blue sky. Doesn't get much better than that here in MN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

1 Jan 2016 is sunny, cold (by So Cal standards) and unbelievably windy. I am going to have to brave the cold and go outside and retract my Sunsetter awmning before the wind rips it right off the house.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad you made it home safely *Taxy*, and also nice to hear you're having such a beautiful day, *Charlie*! 

29F here now at 10AM.  Brr. Supposed to be a high of 48F today.  Sunny and blue sky, though.


----------



## taxlady

That does sound nice Charlie.

It's 0°C (32°F) and snowing, big, fat snowflakes.

The snow was at 13h00 (1 P.M.), but I tried uploading the video here, but it doesn't show in the preview. Sigh. So I uploaded it to YouTube.

It's still 0°C, but the snow is just tiny flakes now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WelMDdwanjI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Aunt Bea

6 degrees, bright sun reflecting off a couple inches of fresh snow, it looks like a Christmas card this morning!

So naturally I started cooking!


----------



## taxlady

Winter may have started late, but it's catching up quickly. Currently -15°C (5°F) and I hear it went down to -20°C (-4°F). But, it's sunny and pretty looking.


----------



## CWS4322

Frigging cold.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Frigging cold.


Yup. I'm not leaving the house unless there is an emergency. I'm really glad I shopped for essentials on Saturday.


----------



## LPBeier

We got an inch of snow last night (okay, all you Easterners can stop laughing now! ). It is mostly gone on the roads; however, our snow is very wet and if the temperature drops it turns to ice very quickly.

So, I probably won't be going out today.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> We got an inch of snow last night (okay, all you Easterners can stop laughing now! ). It is mostly gone on the roads; however, our snow is very wet and if the temperature drops it turns to ice very quickly.
> 
> So, I probably won't be going out today.


Do you have crampons, those spikey things you strap to your boots?


----------



## Kayelle

Good morning! It's 54f here at 8:26am and pouring down rain! I will be going out later. I need to find and dust off my umbrella, and find some shoes that aren't sandals.  
The SC just added up the rain we collected in our rain gauge for 2015 and it was more than I thought..11.17 inches total. Time for a new chart for 2016. It will be interesting to see how much we get with El Nino upon us this year.


----------



## Mad Cook

If it would stop raining we might be able to see what the weather's like 

Although I'm in the north west of England and despite the heavy rainfall, we are lucky not to have been affected by the horrendous floods that have struck Lancashire, Yorkshire and Cumbria. Some of those places have been really badly hit, some repeatedly.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> Good morning! It's 54f here at 8:26am and pouring down rain! I will be going out later. I need to find and dust off my umbrella, and find some shoes that aren't sandals.
> The SC just added up the rain we collected in our rain gauge for 2015 and it was more than I thought..*11.17 inches total*. Time for a new chart for 2016. It will be interesting to see how much we get with El Nino upon us this year.



Too late to edit.. Our total rainfall at our house last year was *7.0 inches*. A normal year is 15"


----------



## roadfix

Glad I patched up several areas of my roof last week.    Hope they hold up.....especially if you don't know exactly where the rain water is entering from.    
Raining now, and expecting good rain totals this week.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm sure glad I had my roof repaired last year too, RF, when a big windstorm blew a good sized patch of shingles off.  We don't have but a couple of roofers here in this small town, and now I don't have to worry about the roof when the heavy rains come. 

It rained here last night but had quit by the time I woke up - the rain you all are having down south is headed this way and is expected to hit this afternoon. It's going to be a wet week, that's for sure.


----------



## Kayelle

LOL It's so freeking exciting for the three of us to have some weather to talk about. My Tues. morning "lunch bunch" canceled.


----------



## roadfix

My business suffers when it rains like this but on the other hand I feel happy and cozy all over...    I love to just stare out the window when it's raining...    I stopped at TJ's on my way to work this morning and picked up some tea bags and snacks so I can cozy up by the front window with them..


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> LOL *It's so freeking exciting for the three of us to have some weather to talk about.* My Tues. morning "lunch bunch" canceled.


 
It is, isn't it?  Sunshine 300 days a year sounds nice, but doesn't leave much for weather conversation. 

Probably a good idea to cancel your lunch, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> It is, isn't it?  Sunshine 300 days a year sounds nice, but doesn't leave much for weather conversation.
> 
> *Probably a good idea to cancel your lunch, just to be on the safe side.*



Exactly. People in these parts have little driving in the rain experience. Wow, it's just pouring down..1.6 inches in the last 3 hrs.


----------



## MarcD

10F when the kids got on the school bus this morning......kinda chilly. Plenty of sunshine right now but it's still cold at 23F.......I think I'll stay indoors....


----------



## Cheryl J

Whoa....cold there where you are, *Marc*! 
*Kay*, wow, over an inch so far...!  

*RF*...I LOVE to sit by the window and watch the rain, too.  My retired neighbors across the street open their garage door, park themselves on lawn chairs in the garage, and watch it rain while they're having their coffee.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 27F here and we had a bit of snow this morning. Not enough to stick or cause any problems. People here are as good with snow as southern Californians are with rain


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> If it would stop raining we might be able to see what the weather's like
> 
> Although I'm in the north west of England and despite the heavy rainfall, we are lucky not to have been affected by the horrendous floods that have struck Lancashire, Yorkshire and Cumbria. Some of those places have been really badly hit, some repeatedly.



I have been watching your flooding news closely. We have had a nasty edition of flooding in the Midwest here along the Mississippi River. Some pictures have shown where just a small peak of a two story home is showing. Has the Lakes District been hit again? 

I woke up to 3ºF weather this morning. Right now it is up to 23ºF. I am still not going out. The wind is going at a good clip. And when I am on my scooter, riding right into the wind, it feels twice as cold.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't think I've ever seen it rain as hard as it did this morning, complete with thunder, lightening and knocked out internet. We measured 2.6 inches just this morning. So far, in just two days we've had 4.2. 
How are you doing over there Cheryl?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I don't think I've ever seen it rain as hard as it did this morning, complete with thunder, lightening and knocked out internet. We measured 2.6 inches just this morning. So far, in just two days we've had 4.2.
> *How are you doing over there Cheryl?*


 
Holy buckets of rain and upside down rain!  Haven't seen it come down like it is now in a long time. Thundering here, too.  I'm kind of nervous about picking Tyler up from school, even though it's only 1/2 mile and a neighborhood school.  Thank goodness I don't have to drive out in town to get him.  Our cell phone service for the whole valley has been out all day and still isn't working, not sure if it's rain related but probably is.


----------



## Cheryl J

It just quit raining, the sun came out, and the birds are back at the bird feeder.  I feel better about going out to get Tyler now.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It rained like crazy, then it quit and the sun came out. Then is clouded up and rained like crazy again. It's stopped now, but still threatening.


----------



## taxlady

Went up to -2°C (29°F) and very sunny. Everything was shiny and reflecting.


----------



## Kayelle

This is the best rain gauge I've ever seen. You can see it from our front door without getting wet. This was taken at 4.40pm today and there's more to come. Just in case anyone wonders why we're so excited, in two days we now have 80% of the total rainfall we had in 2015.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> This is the best rain gauge I've ever seen. You can see it from our front door without getting wet. This was taken at 4.40pm today and there's more to come. Just in case anyone wonders why we're so excited, in two days we now have 80% of the total rainfall we had in 2015.



K, no flooding or slides near you then?  I really should call my mother!


----------



## Kayelle

There was a slide on the coast highway north of here were we had the recent fire at Solimar beach. One of my sons was delayed there yesterday traveling back from Santa Barbara on business.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> This is the best rain gauge I've ever seen. You can see it from our front door without getting wet. This was taken at 4.40pm today and there's more to come. Just in case anyone wonders why we're so excited, in two days we now have 80% of the total rainfall we had in 2015.



Woo Hoo, it was up to four inches when we got up this bright freshly washed morning.


----------



## roadfix

Nice rain gauge, K!

The problem with these rainstorms is that we get too much rain in such a short period of time.   At least I'm able to collect buckets and trash cans full from all the roof run-off the rain gutters can't handle.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> Nice rain gauge, K!
> 
> The problem with these rainstorms is that we get too much rain in such a short period of time.   At least I'm able to collect buckets and trash cans full from all the roof run-off the rain gutters can't handle.



Can you guys have rain barrels out there? We have two in the yard, one by the house and one by the shed.

The CA reservoirs are looking better. Still need much more, though.
Selected Reservoir Current Conditions Graphs


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

IT'S SNOWING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DESERT!!!
It's been coming down pretty good for about an hour
and we've got at least an inch.
We had been out, on the other side of town, an hour's drive and I
did something that I've never done before, 
I DROVE IN SNOW!!!

I know that doesn't sound like much to you folks, but for this little Island gal, WOW!  The doctor's nurse today asked us if we had ever seen waterfalls and gone snorkeling, yeah, but I've never seen snow prior to living here.  As DH and I were on our way home, we were talking about how sad that she had never seen the things that we have and it started to snow. That was awesome!


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 24124
> 
> IT'S SNOWING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DESERT!!!
> It's been coming down pretty good for about an hour
> and we've got at least an inch.
> We had been out, on the other side of town, an hour's drive and I
> did something that I've never done before,
> I DROVE IN SNOW!!!
> 
> I know that doesn't sound like much to you folks, but for this little Island gal, WOW!  The doctor's nurse today asked us if we had ever seen waterfalls and gone snorkeling, yeah, but I've never seen snow prior to living here.  As DH and I were on our way home, we were talking about how sad that she had never seen the things that we have and it started to snow. That was awesome!


How did you like driving on snow? I'm impressed. I know how hard it is for someone when they are first experiencing snow and you don't even have snow tires.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> How did you like driving on snow? I'm impressed. I know how hard it is for someone when they are first experiencing snow and you don't even have snow tires.



I was scared, but I just took my time and I made sure that DH didn't think that I was nervous, he was feeling well.  And Nope, no snow tires, no four wheel drive, and it had been raining heavily for hours prior to the snow, so it was flooding in many place along the way.  In the desert, they don't have any water run off, they just let it make it's own way out into the desert, scary in some places, they call them washes, going across most major roadways, impassable really, we did have to turn around at one point and take a different route (which I TOLD DH we shouldn't have gone that way!!  but we made it in one piece and since the snow was coming down pretty hard once we got home, I immediately went out back to play in it!


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was scared, but I just took my time and I made sure that DH didn't think that I was nervous, he was feeling well.  And Nope, no snow tires, no four wheel drive, and it had been raining heavily for hours prior to the snow, so it was flooding in many place along the way.  In the desert, they don't have any water run off, they just let it make it's own way out into the desert, scary in some places, they call them washes, going across most major roadways, impassable really, we did have to turn around at one point and take a different route (which I TOLD DH we shouldn't have gone that way!!  but we made it in one piece and since the snow was coming down pretty hard once we got home, I immediately went out back to play in it!


Yup, taking it easy is one of the best ways to handle snow. Don't try to brake hard, don't try to turn hard. Start braking, gently, well before you want to stop. I don't know if they teach this in the US, but it's how they teach handling a skid in Canada. Steer gently in the direction you want to go. Keep your foot off the brake and if necessary to accelerate, do so gently. Forget any nonsense about steering in the direction of the skid. Remember that your car will follow your eyes, so don't keep staring at anything you don't want to hit.


----------



## Kayelle

Wow Kgirl. You're one up on me, as I've lived here all my life and have never driven in snow. Good job!! We get snow in our mountains, but my Minnesota parents never took me to play in it. They had enough snow to last a lifetime I guess. My North Dakota transplanted husband also felt the same when our sons were growing up, so no snow play for them either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Enjoy your snow, K~Girl!!!  I love snow!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 24124
> 
> IT'S SNOWING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DESERT!!!
> It's been coming down pretty good for about an hour
> and we've got at least an inch.
> We had been out, on the other side of town, an hour's drive and I
> did something that I've never done before,
> I DROVE IN SNOW!!!
> 
> I know that doesn't sound like much to you folks, but for this little Island gal, WOW! The doctor's nurse today asked us if we had ever seen waterfalls and gone snorkeling, yeah, but I've never seen snow prior to living here. As DH and I were on our way home, we were talking about how sad that she had never seen the things that we have and it started to snow. That was awesome!


 
What a pretty pic, kgirl! Isn't it fun to have unexpected snow?  Yes, be careful driving - even if you're super careful, you can't count on others to be the same. 

Every few years we get a good snowfall here in the middle of my desert area. This was from my front door in Jan 2011. The whole town shut down for a couple of days.  I wouldn't be at all surprised if El Nino pounds us (at least for here) with a good snowfall this winter.


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad you got home okay, K'girl! We don't get much snow here, although I grew up with it in Michigan. This entire metro area usually closes down when it snows. The cities don't have the equipment to deal with it. 

46 here now. It's supposed to get to the mid-50s tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Our weather is going crazy. It's currently -8°C (18°F) currently and a smog alert! We don't get smog alerts in winter. Saturday they are predicting mixed precipitation and a high of 3°C (37°F). Sunday we're expecting 15 mm (0.6 inches) of rain and a high of 6°C (43°F). They are saying this could change.


----------



## Addie

G Kgirl, I had a guest come for a visit many years ago. He was a Native Hawaiian like yourself. It was the first time he had ever left the islands. 

It was in the middle of February and we started to get a really heavy, wet snowfall. I hear him yelling at the top of his voice singing a song in Hawaiian and look outside. He is out in my back yard without a shirt or his shoes doing a dance and singing in the snow. He didn't realize at first what was falling from the sky. 

It was quite an experience not only for him but for us and my neighbors. I had one neighbor come to my house and stare at my visitor. She had never seen a "real, full blooded native Hawaiian." I served her a cup of coffee and sent her on her way. Our visitor stayed for a month and arrived dressed still for the Islands. My husband had to take him shopping for a coat and shoes. Open toe flip flops just do not cut it when walking in two inches of snow. We could only imagine the stories he had to tell his friends when he got back home. 

I am glad you got to drive in snow. To add to what taxylady told you, keep a blanket, water, flashlight and a small amount of food in your car in case you get stuck in the snow. For those who live with snow every year, this is a precaution every driver who lives with snow knows.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Right now it is 36 out and very foggy.


----------



## Addie

It is 38ºF and overcast. I have to go out to order my new glasses for reading. Spike is going to drive me, then I will take the bus back home. I haven't been on a bus in about five years. Time to bundle up.


----------



## Dawgluver

41°F, and super foggy here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24°F and snowing.  Just paid the neighbor kid $10 shoveling snow for a $5 job...didn't have a five.  He earned it though, helping me haul a 90 lbs box into the house.  Shrek's new desk is here.


----------



## Addie

The temp is up to 42ºF. and I never made it to the eye clinic. But I did have to make a quick run to the store and it was raw and damp out. I had no socks on. Looks like after more than ten years I am going to have to start wearing socks again. I haven't worn socks since my leg first developed the wound and then had the surgery. Not even with snow on the ground.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 24°F and snowing.  Just paid the neighbor kid $10 shoveling snow for a $5 job...didn't have a five.  He earned it though, helping me haul a 90 lbs box into the house.  Shrek's new desk is here.



Sometimes it's worth a few bucks to have a loyal accomplice.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

High of 39⁰F today and we had to go out 
_EARLY_ this morning to do blood work, ACK!
Roads were still a bit dicey, but we made it 
and wound up having breakfast out, that was nice.
… AND MAHALOS! 
Thanks guys for your words of support… 
DH said after, 
“oh, so all proud of yourself now that you drove in snow, huh? …” 
YUP, THANKS!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes it's worth a few bucks to have a loyal accomplice.



I'm hoping he comes around in the summer with a lawn mower...


----------



## Katie H

Been ugly all day.  Grey and rainy.  Haven't we had enough rain?!  Sheesh!

Temp has been mid-50ish all day but is beginning to slowly drop.  A winter weather advisory was just issued for our region for tonight and tomorrow.  There's a possibility of some of that white stuff making its way here.  I'll believe it when I see it.

The weather has been so confusing to the vegetation and the birds/animals these last several weeks.  Last week I had flowers blooming in one of my small beds out front and two of our forsythia bushes popped lots of yellow blossoms.  If it does snow, they're in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Littlechef

Dark morning with lots of rain. It's a balmy 53* on Long Island this morning. Could be worse, all this rain could be snow [emoji33]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addie

It is dark, overcast, dank, miserable, raining and raw bone chilling outside right now. And it is 49ºF. And it is going to only get worse as the day wears on. Tomorrow doesn't look much better either. I am sure there are more adjectives, but I just cant think of them.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a bright, sunny, windy 3°F here along the river.  Wind chill makes it feel even colder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

32°F and the sun is so bright I have to wear shades.


----------



## taxlady

It's currently 6°C (43°F) and raining. It has been raining off and on since early yesterday. Now we have a wind warning,

"Strong winds that may cause damage are expected or occurring. Strong southwest winds will gust to 90 km/h along the St Lawrence Valley late this evening and overnight tonight."

The rain is supposed to stop and the temperature will start dropping at 22h and keep dropping until Tuesday at 01h when it is expected to be down to -14°C (7°F).

Sounds like fun, not.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've been windy, too, *taxy*. It blew the winter sign I hang on the porch right off it's hook. 

We've had gloom and rain all day today, too. I'm not going to complain, though. We ended last year with a water deficit and the ground and plants can use all the water Mother Nature sends. Fortunately, we should be done with the rain by the time temps drop cold enough to start freezing things. Back home in the Cleveland area, it was mid-40s and rain in the morning; by noon it was in the upper 20s and snowing, with the wet streets icing up from the earlier rain. I'm happily snug in the house.


----------



## Addie

Drizzle off and on with the temp at 60ºF. We are getting some pretty high wind right now and I noticed that the street lights are out on our street. Not a good sign.


----------



## Addie

What a difference from yesterday. 

Today sunny and bright out. Temps are in the low 30's. 33ºF. to be exact. And the winds are still blowing. Just down to 18 mph now. Still too cold to take a short trip on my scooter. In order to run for the errands I need to do, I would have to bundle like Nanook of the North! 

I need to take my scooter over to the Harley motorcycle place and see if they can create a windshield for my scooter and attach it permanently to my scooter. I searched every site for mobile scooters, and they just don't make them. So I need to come up with my own solution. I need to and want to be able to get out on my own in the cold weather.


----------



## Littlechef

Cold at 34* but clear and sunny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxlady

Currently -8°C (24°F) and sunny.

The "winds gusting to 90 km/hr seem to have gusted to 100 km/hr (62 mph). Approximately 60,000 people were without power and they don't all have it back yet. There was also wind damage, beyond the branches on power lines. At least three brick walls collapsed in Montreal. Thankfully, no one was hurt.

News - Damaging winds bring down three brick walls in Montreal - The Weather Network


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *taxy*, you've had some real gusts by you!  Thankfully, you're OK. We're OK too, since we didn't have that strong of winds last night.

Right now~~~
I got sunshine, on a chilly day.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   I'm glad the weather finally got cold enough to make (and EAT!) soup. We love soup, but not enough to have when the weather is warm. Sometimes cold weather isn't so bad. *ducks, runs, and hides*


----------



## CharlieD

It's a heat wave here +5 F. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Aunt Bea

First *BIG SNOW* of the season, 6" on the ground and another 6" on the way before nightfall! 

So I got up early and turned on the oven, made a low carb pumpkin pie and roasted half a ham! 

I need the ham bone more than I need the ham.  Tomorrow I will make a small pot of Senate Navy Bean Soup, AB style. 

Did you know there are at least two official recipes, why doesn't that surprise me!


----------



## tinlizzie

It's all yours, A Bea.  We're suffering through a cold snap (48 degrees this morning); the horses are wearing blankets.

You can have yours, too, Charlie. Five degrees!


----------



## Addie

28ºF. I can live with that. What I can't live with is the bitter, biting cold wind. I had two appointments this morning. Standing in that wind for even a sort time was torture. Oddly enough, the wind was blowing harder in the sun, than in the shade. 

Brrr...


----------



## Fendaril

Here in NYC we have unusually mild weather.

This is because of El Nino....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cold and windy for sure. I hate when the wind starts and the barometer changes quickly - I often get headaches. Today was no exception. Nothing like coffee (caffeine) or ibuprofen (usually successful) stopped the ache, so I reached for (as Himself called it) the "big guns". I grabbed a chocolate bar and ate it all.  Just waiting for it to work its magic.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cold and windy for sure. I hate when the wind starts and the barometer changes quickly - I often get headaches. Today was no exception. Nothing like coffee (caffeine) or ibuprofen (usually successful) stopped the ache, so I reached for (as Himself called it) the "big guns". I grabbed a chocolate bar and ate it all.  Just waiting for it to work its magic.



Some folks are really sensitive to weather. Pirate has neuropathy in his feet. Rain and the cold of winter really brings on the pain. So bad, he can hardly walk like today. And he doesn't even have to go out. 

Folks with arthritis can tell you even in the sun is shining, if rain is coming.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a gorgeous, sunny 52°F today here along the river.  DH and I took Beagle for a nice long walk at noon.  Sadly, it's supposed to come to an end soon, the weatherman is talking windchill of -30 for the weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45°F here and the wind has not stopped for over 24 hours.


----------



## taxlady

Chilly here and it seems to have stopped snowing. -11°C (12°F) with an expected low tonight of -17°C (1°F).


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> *It's a gorgeous, sunny 52°F *today here along the river.  DH and I took Beagle for a nice long walk at noon.  Sadly, it's supposed to come to an end soon, the weatherman is talking windchill of -30 for the weekend.



 Oh do be quiet! I was standing downstairs at the mailboxes this morning around 10 a.m. The door opened to let someone in. A blast of cold air came in and it  took my breath away. Right now it is a balmy 28ºF at 9:15 p.m. here. And that is today's high.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy rainstorm!   It's coming down by the bucketfull. Water is rushing down the street in a river and my yard is flooded.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, you're now getting what we had earlier. Wild wind and pounding rain mid  morning. We got 1 inch in the rain gauge and now the sun is out. We're watching you get pounded on radar.

check this out! http://content.wdtinc.com/clients/venturacountystar/map.php?MAPID=15518&CLIENTID=20194


----------



## Katie H

It's been darn near tropical all day.  Bright and sunny, with the temp holding at about 70F.  Pretty breezy, though, because I thought I saw Dorothy and Toto fly by a few times.  It's clouded over a bit but still 66F.

A far cry from the same time last week.  We had about 8 inches of snow over ice and no one was going anywhere.

I think Mother Nature is bipolar.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Cheryl, you're now getting what we had earlier. Wild wind and pounding rain mid morning. We got 1 inch in the rain gauge and now the sun is out. We're watching you get pounded on radar.
> 
> check this out! http://content.wdtinc.com/clients/venturacountystar/map.php?MAPID=15518&CLIENTID=20194


 
 Yeah, that looks about right!  I just love it.  Good thing I don't need to go out today, although I would really love a glass of wine on this rainy day, but I'm out.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Yeah, that looks about right!  I just love it.  Good thing I don't need to go out today, although I would really love a glass of wine on this rainy day, but I'm out.



How about a spot of Brandy in a Hot Toddy??


----------



## Andy M.

79 F. Mostly clear @ 8:49PM.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> How about a spot of Brandy in a Hot Toddy??


 
It quit raining and the sun came out, so I went to the store for wine and ice cream.  LOL


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> 79 F. Mostly clear @ 8:49PM.



Smarty pants.  You're cheating.

Hope you're having a good time.


----------



## simonbaker

Nice for this time of the year. Mid 30's today.


----------



## taxlady

Unseasonably warm here. It's 3°C (37°F) and drizzling. Stirling took the garbage out to the curb, wearing a t-shirt, track pants, and slippers. When he got back, I asked him how it was. "Not bad, it's warm." Me, "Even with the rain?" "It's not pleasant but the water isn't frozen." Yup, that's how we roll in Canada.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> Smarty pants.  You're cheating.
> 
> Hope you're having a good time.




Yup!!


----------



## CharlieD

It was very warm yesterday. In 40's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

Sunny and 64ºF. And this is in New England! I feel like I am living in sunny California!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Holy rainstorm!   It's coming down by the bucketfull. Water is rushing down the street in a river and my yard is flooded.



Gee, when I wished for you to get some rain, I didn't mean for flooding.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I woke up to rain on Sunday morning, which doesn't bother me because it gives me an excuse, no matter how lame, to just stay in bed. Then the wind started, and I mean wind! It blew one of the outdoor light sconces right off the front of my house! It also blew the garbage cans out to the curb. Unfortunately trash day is Thursday so I had to put them back.

I bought new sconces when I had the house painted a couple of years ago but never got around to installing them. Now I have a reason!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4 inches of vertical snow, 30°F...I hope it didn't melt before it started accumulating. I am glad the plows on the highway start up as soon as it starts snowing.


----------



## Dawgluver

37°F, and cloudy.  I was at the dentist's for teeth cleaning this morning, and an older woman came in just soaked.  She'd fallen on black ice in the parking lot.  Thankfully, she told me she wasn't hurt.  Be careful out there!


----------



## RPCookin

Great Plains Blizzard - that's all that needs said.  Only light snow so far, but 30-40 mph winds creating a mess for any sort of travel out here on the prairie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

RPCookin said:


> Great Plains Blizzard - that's all that needs said.  Only light snow so far, but 30-40 mph winds creating a mess for any sort of travel out here on the prairie.



I think we've gotten another two inches since I woke up...leaving early for work.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RPCookin said:


> Great Plains Blizzard - that's all that needs said.  Only light snow so far, but 30-40 mph winds creating a mess for any sort of travel out here on the prairie.



Your phrase "Great Plains Blizzard" reminded me of this tragic blizzard in 1888.

American Hauntings: The Children's Blizzard


Sunny, mid 50's and the snow is gone, for now!


----------



## simonbaker

The weather has been great, warming nicely, the snow is melting.  Today they put out a blizzard warning. They say it's coming from the south (Iowa)  not sure how much we will get, depends on what station you listen too. I've heard anywhere from 3 to 10'. Time will tell.....in SE South Dakota


----------



## Kayelle

Aunt Bea said:


> Your phrase "Great Plains Blizzard" reminded me of this tragic blizzard in 1888.
> 
> American Hauntings: The Children's Blizzard
> 
> 
> Sunny, mid 50's and the snow is gone, for now!



I read that link AB, it's something I knew nothing about. How tragic and terrifying that had to be. Thanks for the very interesting history lesson.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I read that link AB, it's something I knew nothing about. How tragic and terrifying that had to be. Thanks for the very interesting history lesson.


What Kayelle wrote.


----------



## simonbaker

The older generation talk about that blizzard to this day in South Dakota.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> Your phrase "Great Plains Blizzard" reminded me of this tragic blizzard in 1888.
> 
> American Hauntings: The Children's Blizzard


Such a sad story.  Those poor families. I know I've weathered a few doozies of winter storms during my lifetime, but at least it was during modern times and sturdy housing. I've got no complaints.


----------



## NYBrit

We had a blizzard a week ago.  Since then the weather has been on the mild side.  We even got into the mid 50's today.  As far as I'm concerned an early spring would be more than welcome now even though this has been the mildest winter I can remember.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Such a sad story.  Those poor families. I know I've weathered a few doozies of winter storms during my lifetime, but at least it was during modern times and sturdy housing. I've got no complaints.



I can't stop thinking about that horrible blizzard so long ago and all those children sent off to head for home. I have zero experience living in killer weather but at least today everyone knows what's headed their way to make preparations. That "Children's Blizzard" of 1888 is one of the saddest pieces of history I knew nothing about.


----------



## CatPat

Oh no! I read of that awful storm!

I must never complain of this!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## CharlieD

Well, Dakotas might get another blizzard today. They say it might be a foot of snow there. Here in town we've been promised around 4-8 inches. Not a huge deal, but will sure ruin the commute home. I better find a good cigar and take it easy on the way home.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Candlemas day! 

"Half your wood, and half your hay. Half the winter has passed away, we'll eat our supper by the light of day!"

Mid 40's and cloudy!


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 46°F, the sun is shining brightly, and it's windy as heck.  This has been an unusual winter for us this year here along the river.  I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Kayelle

Good grief! We're about to be blown away with the Santa Ana winds, at 30mph and 81 degrees. Sigh, it's fire weather.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our temperature is at 31 right now - and that will be the high of the day. It's all downhill from here. More ways than one, too. We could get up to 10 inches of snow from when it starts later today through till the end on Tuesday afternoon. Just so long as the electricity holds out, let it snow!


----------



## creative

60 m.p.h winds here in London....glitchy internet connection!


----------



## Addie

Temp at 29ºF, under blizzard condition with gale winds and flood warnings  here along the coast. This is not going to be a day to go for a walk in the park.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Good grief! We're about to be blown away with the Santa Ana winds, at 30mph and 81 degrees. Sigh, it's fire weather.


 
I was hearing about those winds down your way, Kay.  Seems a little early in the year for the 'devil winds' to hit, but with the el nino effect, who knows what kind of year it's going to be. 
-----------------

Mid 60's here now, supposed to get up to the mid 70's today.  Slight breeze, and beautiful blue sky.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I was hearing about those winds down your way, Kay.  Seems a little early in the year for the 'devil winds' to hit, but with the el nino effect, who knows what kind of year it's going to be.
> -----------------
> 
> Mid 60's here now, supposed to get up to the mid 70's today.  Slight breeze, and beautiful blue sky.



I had to turn on the AC at 8:30am Cheryl!! The devil is out with his blow torch. Ackkkk


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *I had to turn on the AC at 8:30am Cheryl!!* The devil is out with his blow torch. Ackkkk


 
Oy!  I think it's going to be a long hot summer here.  I haven't had to turn on the AC in the house just yet, but I had to in the car today. Tomorrow I'm going to switch out my bedroom closet from winter wear to summer wear.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Winter is back with a light dusting of snow!

This is the view from my perch this morning, I love to sit with a cup of coffee and watch the folks heading off to work!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice, *Aunt Bea*! Especially the part about watching *other* people go to work.


----------



## roadfix

Very warm day again.   I hate this.  I'm holding off as long as I can using the AC to save money.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aunt Bea said:


> Winter is back with a light dusting of snow!
> 
> This is the view from my perch this morning, I love to sit with a cup of coffee and watch the folks heading off to work!


 
What a beautiful pic, AB!  I'd love to watch that from my window with a cuppa, too. That would make such a pretty Christmas card.


----------



## taxlady

A dusting of snow here too. It is sparkling and very pretty. I tried taking pix, but the sparkling just doesn't show in the pix.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice, AB!  

Dang, it's cold here along the river!  And the wind is not helping.  With wind chill, it's -5°F.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Very warm day again.   I hate this.  I'm holding off as long as I can using the AC to save money.



I hear you RF I hate it too ...but the AC is cranking away. Cheaper than psychotherapy or a good attorney.  The blow torch wind makes be bonkers.


----------



## Addie

Right now our temp is 27ºF. The wind is about 7 mph, but we will get a gust of more than 20 mph and you can feel it slam into the building. 

That big storm that they had everyone in a tizzy about? Still waiting for it. It never happened.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up to an inch of snow.  High of 17F with a strong wind. BRRR


----------



## simonbaker

Started snowing at 2:00 today. ended up with a couple inches. cold but the wind is not as strong today


----------



## taxlady

It's -17°C (1°F). A bit nippy.


----------



## Addie

It is -2ºF at the moment but according to my weather bug it feels like -22ºF.  I have had my heat on high all night and the heater hasn't shut off for more than two-three minutes. Every so often we will get a gust of wind up in the 30 mph and it slams right into my outside wall that faced north. The two story window in my small room is covered in ice on the inside from the vapors of our breathing and the pot of water I have on the stove to get some moisture in the apartment. I hate forced hot air heat. It makes the air so dry. 

I can't remember the temps dropping so low in this area since the 60's. Guess who is not going outside at all tomorrow!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're a balmy -5.3 out here in the frontier of MA. Wind sounds pretty brisk, too. Just so long as the electricity stays on we'll be fine.



Addie said:


> ...I can't remember the temps dropping so low in this area since the 60's...


You don't remember LAST winter?  It was -2 on February 20th, -3 on the 21st. As far as wind chill goes, I don't care since I won't be sticking my nose out of the house until Monday.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're a balmy -5.3 out here in the frontier of MA. Wind sounds pretty brisk, too. Just so long as the electricity stays on we'll be fine.
> 
> 
> You don't remember LAST winter?  It was -2 on February 20th, -3 on the 21st. As far as wind chill goes, I don't care since I won't be sticking my nose out of the house until Monday.



What I remember of last year was all the snow, and some more snow, and then even more snow. I went out once to go shopping with Spike. The next month I gave him my list and my card and he did all my shopping for me. I stayed in my building until April when the snow started to melt. I can't take my scooter out if it is raining or snowing. The console is electrical and I can't allow it to get wet. Then there is the problem of handicap access. Folks around here don't always shovel their sidewalks and the accesses. It is just too dangerous to ride in the street. We have a great maintenance crew here. They were here at six a.m. every time it snowed. But they also have about six other locations they have to shovel out also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had winds all day, it is currently 33°F.  Had one high gust of wind that had sand and dirt in it, when it hit the front window we had to scrape ourselves and three cats off the ceiling.


----------



## taxlady

It's -26°C (-15°F) and feels like -38°C (-36°F). This isn't a two dog night. This is a three or four dog night.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had winds all day, it is currently 33°F.  Had one high gust of wind that had sand and dirt in it, when it hit the front window we had to scrape ourselves and three cats off the ceiling.


Oh dear, I guess it made a big noise?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh dear, I guess it made a big noise?



I thought the window was breaking...


----------



## Andy M.

We had below zero temps last night.  Still -2ºF.  Good day to stay home.

I listen to the weather guys/gals on the news and they portray these low temps a disaster.  I imagine folks in Alaska and Canada are laughing at us.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> We had below zero temps last night.  Still -2ºF.  Good day to stay home.
> 
> I listen to the weather guys/gals on the news and they portray these low temps a disaster.  I imagine folks in Alaska and Canada are laughing at us.



A friend of mine lives in Maine - they were expecting 30 below zero last night! 

Here's our weather right now.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had winds all day, it is currently 33°F.  Had one high gust of wind that had sand and dirt in it, when it hit the front window we had to scrape ourselves and three cats off the ceiling.



I know the feeling. Even though this is a solid brick building, when the winds come in out of the north this building shakes a bit. My first thought is always "earthquake." We do have a major fault in the Atlantic. And every so often it sends us a message letting us know it is there. 

I have the feeling that you are going to be getting a lot of those winds coming in off the prairie in the winter. Do those winds have a name? Ours are called Nor'easters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I know the feeling. Even though this is a solid brick building, when the winds come in out of the north this building shakes a bit. My first thought is always "earthquake." We do have a major fault in the Atlantic. And every so often it sends us a message letting us know it is there.
> 
> I have the feeling that you are going to be getting a lot of those winds coming in off the prairie in the winter. *Do those winds have a name?* Ours are called Nor'easters.



You don't want to know what I call them...


----------



## msmofet

Freeze your tukus off!

Actual temperature is 2F feels like -22F.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You don't want to know what I call them...



 Thank you for my laugh for the day. A great way to start my day.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> We had below zero temps last night.  Still -2ºF.  Good day to stay home.
> 
> I listen to the weather guys/gals on the news and they portray these low temps a disaster.  I imagine folks in Alaska and Canada are laughing at us.


Nope, we're not laughing at you. We're laughing at your weather guys, well, we're laughing at ours too, for the same reason.

Anything below 0°F (-18°C) is serious. That's weather with high risk of frostbite and hypothermia. If you stay out too long in this kind of weather, you die.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sunny and mid 70's today.  It's supposed to get warmer over the next few days, so I'm making a small pot of chicken soup to enjoy today before the temps rise much more.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got about 4" of snow throughout the day, and it's 23°F.


----------



## Kayelle

So much for "seasons" Cheryl.  I have both doors open and the porch temp is a sunny 78. Durn near perfect.
Ducking and running.


----------



## Dawgluver

Now you two just cut it out!  

We do like the snow here.  Wish I still had a snowmobile!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Now you two just cut it out!
> 
> We do like the snow here.  Wish I still had a snowmobile!



Sorry Dawg, I know 99% of you cold weather people know how to cope and do it better than I ever could. It's that 1% who really gets on my nerves with bit-ching "it's never been worse".


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Sorry Dawg, I know 99% of you cold weather people know how to cope and do it better than I ever could. It's that 1% who really gets on my nerves with bit-ching "it's never been worse".




No need to apologize, Kay!  This has been one of the warmer winters I remember here.  Just our second big snowfall this season so far, and everything looks so pretty and clean.

Beagle was able to find and roll in a fresh severed rabbit's paw, and tried to snack on a deer skin yesterday before the snow covered them up.  Snow has its advantages.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Last I looked, it was still above zero here. *.7* above zero, but I'm looking on the positive side.  If I'm inside, and I don't have to go outside, and the power is on, I personally don't care how cold it is outside. I can say that this winter since heating oil is running $1.58 a gallon right now. Last year it was up around $4.00 a gallon when we got our big fill. Or one of them, anyway. The second fill late last winter took us into January this year, and we might not need to buy anymore before the daffodils pop up. Mild winters have their advantages, as does low oil costs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Two things I don't like about our winter here in Wyoming.

1. the WIND
2. the black ice that pops up on my drive home from work...in the dark...uphill...in the snow...both ways...barefoot...


----------



## Cheryl J

Mid 60s and a rainstorm moving in!


----------



## Addie

Bright sunshine and the temp is 45º. What a difference from a couple of days ago. Tomorrow is supposed to be the same. I can live with that. The sun will help the snow melt faster along with the above freezing temperature. 

Last winter snow over my head. This year temps below freezing in the minus column. Who knows. Maybe next year we will have snow over my head with temps in the minus column. It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Mid 60s and a rainstorm moving in!



Every time I hear of even one drop of rain for California, I send a little prayer up for enough to end the drought. Still praying.


----------



## taxlady

We had rain, snow, and freezing rain yesterday. There is still some ice on the trees. Today it's -2°C. The crews are out cleaning up the mess on streets and sidewalks.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's raining, it's pouring. The old man is snoring!

We are in the middle of the worst drought in California history, so what is my little city of Port Hueneme selling? 50 gallon rain water barrels!


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Mid 60s and a rainstorm moving in!



Here to. The wind has kicked up strong enough to force me back inside.
No rain yet. Looks like it's getting ready to any time now.

Wish it would hurry up. Windshields look terrible.

It would be a legal wipe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So happy for you west coast people getting rain! To paraphrase a Christmas song, "Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain". Now all of you, head outside and start singing!

It was so nice to see bright sunshine this morning. After freezing our butts off a week or so ago, it was nice to have temps in the 50s on Tuesday and 40s on Wednesday. We'll be bouncing a few degrees above or below the average of 40ish for the rest of the week, then maybe playing tag with 50 on the weekend.



Addie said:


> ...Last winter snow over my head. This year temps below freezing in the minus column. Who knows. Maybe next year we will have snow over my head with temps in the minus column...


*Addie*, check your posts from a few days ago. It was *cold* cold a year ago, but you said the snow kept you inside because your scooter can't run through all that snow. Trust me, it was COLD last winter, along with all of the record snow. Even if you didn't go out in it, trust me it WAS cold out there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

39°F at 3 am...yesterday was nice, today promises the same.  Going to bed now so I can work on cleaning the garage while it's warm.


----------



## Addie

Temp at 32ºF. Sun shining brightly and no wind. I hated to have to come inside.


----------



## Dawgluver

48°F here along the river.  The snow has all but disappeared.  It feels a lot colder with the nasty wind though.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> 48°F here along the river.  The snow has all but disappeared.  It feels a lot colder with the nasty wind though.



Same here in SE South Dakota.  They are talking in the 50's for the weekend!  Heat wave!!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Same here in SE South Dakota.  They are talking in the 50's for the weekend!  Heat wave!!




Are you getting the wind too, SB?  It's supposed to calm down this weekend.  Hope so!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Are you getting the wind too, SB?  It's supposed to calm down this weekend.  Hope so!



Yes, the wind is very strong!  At least it will dry everything out & get rid of the snow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The wind has been horrendous all yesterday and it's still howling.  Lucky me, I get to sit up tonight and listen to it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Holy buckets, is it windy!  Gusts of 50 mph or more.  We're at 58°F here along the river, the sun is shining.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Woke up at 1:00 am to howling wind and rising temps.,  expected to hit 50°F by noon today!

Can't sleep so naturally I started cooking, meatballs and a pot of sauce!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Winds are just starting to pick up around here, too. Not bad right now, but if they get higher, I just might find one of your meatballs on my table at breakfast.   

We're expecting mid-50s on Saturday, 50 on Sunday. Then we hit the downhill side of the roller coaster ride come Monday - back below our average of 40.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Winds are just starting to pick up around here, too. Not bad right now, but if they get higher, I just might find one of your meatballs on my table at breakfast.
> 
> We're expecting mid-50s on Saturday, 50 on Sunday. Then we hit the downhill side of the roller coaster ride come Monday - back below our average of 40.



Cloudy with a chance of meatballs! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzSMkKef9nQ


----------



## rodentraiser

Rain, rain, and more rain. It spits and drools and drizzles constantly. I love rain, but only when accompanied by thunder, lightning, blinding downpours, and horrendous wind. Otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## GotGarlic

I actually prefer a long, gentle rain. It gives the gardens a good soak and doesn't break anything 

We're having the opposite today, though. Partly cloudy and highs in the mid-60s.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Is it OK if I like both styles of rain, *GG* and *rr*? A gently rainy day is relaxing and good for the ground, but there is nothing like a molar-rattling, pavement cleaning downpour. Especially around here when it is accompanied by booming thunder and flashing skies. I really appreciate a great thunderstorm now since they are less frequent here in MA than what we had back in OH.



Aunt Bea said:


> Cloudy with a chance of meatballs! ...


While I was sleeping, the bit of wind we had ended up diminishing and I woke up to bright sun and blue skies. Alas, no meatball. 

It is a glorious day. Upper 50s, sunny, gentle breeze. Easy, like (Easter) Sunday morning. So why am I inside on the computer?   Off to adventures! Adventures in grocery shopping, that is. 

Later!


----------



## callmaker60

65, sunny, blue skies, here in Pa.


----------



## taxlady

Raining here and making mush out of yesterday's snow fall.


----------



## Addie

It was 59ºF when I sat down here. It is not 61ºF. I have no complaints. Windows are open.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a sunny 57°F, and no wind!  We didn't get a meatball either 

Just got back from walking Beagle, no snow, no ice, but lots of interesting smells that she enjoyed.  I wouldn't enjoy them, but Beagle does.  We have different tastes in smells.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Is it OK if I like both styles of rain, *GG* and *rr*? A gently rainy day is relaxing and good for the ground, but there is nothing like a molar-rattling, pavement cleaning downpour. Especially around here when it is accompanied by booming thunder and flashing skies. I really appreciate a great thunderstorm now since they are less frequent here in MA than what we had back in OH.



Of course  I like both, too, although a long, relaxing rain is less stressful. We do get more flooding here when it comes down hard, though. The ground doesn't have enough time to soak it up.


----------



## Souschef

It got up to 75 here today. Yesterday I bought two one gallon tomato plants that I will plant tomorrow or Tuesday.
I had to get all the tomatoes off the vines from last year's plant. I think I got about 75!


----------



## Dawgluver

A gorgeous, sunny, breezy 64°F here along the river.


----------



## Cheryl J

77F and sunny.  Beautiful day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> A gorgeous, sunny, breezy 64°F here along the river.



Don't worry, the big wind is coming, it was rushing through here all day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, we got it.  The sun and temp made it tolerable!

Blech.  After several lovely days in the 50's and 60's, it's now 28°F here along the river.


----------



## taxlady

Expecting a blizzard tonight that will last until some time tomorrow. Currently -10°C (14°F)


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh, Taxy.   Be safe and warm!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> OMGosh, Taxy.   Be safe and warm!


Thanks Cheryl. I plan to stay inside until it's over and the streets are plowed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oy, take care, taxy! 

It's 60F here right now. The weather has been beautiful and sunny the last couple of days. Spring has sprung!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Oy, take care, taxy!
> 
> It's 60F here right now. The weather has been beautiful and sunny the last couple of days. Spring has sprung!


Thanks GG. Yup, sure looks like Spring has sprung. Love the daffodils, or they narcissus?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Thanks GG. Yup, sure looks like Spring has sprung. Love the daffodils, or they narcissus?



They're daffodils. I love watching them bobbing in the breeze


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Baa. Baa.*

*GG*, those daffs sure are a breath of spring, aren't they?

*Taxy*, hope you guys don't have any problems with the weather you're getting. My SIL picked a great time to tag along with her hubby - he's up in Montreal on business for the next couple of days.

Our March definitely came in like a lamb. Coolish, in the upper 30s, and milky sun. But right before midnight we heard the lion. Icy pellets were hitting the windows, but with climbing temperatures we now have a steady rain. By the time we venture out from under our covers, it should be sunny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

46°F, no wind at this time...I didn't even put my coat on for the drive home.


----------



## Aunt Bea

20°F, the wind is howling and we have a fresh dusting of snow!!!

In like a lion!


----------



## taxlady

The blizzard was mostly over by the time I got up (slept in to 13h). Still have the gusting winds and blowing snow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had wicked high winds here early this afternoon. Then they got REALLY bad - or so I thought. I went into the sun room and looked up to check all the tree tops, and suddenly, loud, proud, and what looked like too close to ground (but it wasn't), THIS popped into view as it passed my roof line:







It was close enough so I could pick out the tail fins clearly. Himself said it was probably either an F-18 or an F-15. All I know it was really FAST!

I guess he scared the wind as much as he scared me. It's settled down in the last few hours. Still have a headache from it, though...or maybe that's from the neighbor's dogs being out for an hour at a time and barking. Grrr....


----------



## Aunt Bea

36 and calm this morning!  

Warm temps this week, 50's and 60's! 

Warm temps during the day and nights above freezing may make it a short maple syrup season in my area this year, everything has a price!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

37°F, a little cloudy, no wind...should get up into the high 60's today.  I'll probably sleep right through it.


----------



## roadfix

We had an awesome, fast moving, thunder and rain storm this morning.    It woke me up at 5 this morning.    A few trees were hit by lightening as well.


----------



## Cheryl J

I wish it would hit here RF - it's been looking like rain most of the day but the sun just came out.  

Kay, are you getting pounded with rain in your area? 

It's a cool 52F here today.


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> I wish it would hit here RF - it's been looking like rain most of the day but the sun just came out.
> 
> Kay, are you getting pounded with rain in your area?
> 
> It's a cool 52F here today.



Why can't we just have a normal, mellow, rainy day?   )


----------



## Kayelle

*BOOOOOOOMM FLASH FLASH BOOOOOOM 

*Then the start of the pounding rain and fierce wind at 5am!! We're dog sitting Lucy, our neighbors dog, and there was no consoling her. Poor little thing was having a major panic attack.
We're just not used to house rattling thunder and daylight flashes in these parts. It's been raining on and off all day, but for the most part it seems to be over now.
Phew!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, poor Lucy!  One of my cockers and my dalmation were terrified of thunder, and inconsolable.  The dal would climb up on my lap and howl pathetically.  Beagle is not bothered by thunder, but she hates to go out if it's raining.

We had an absolutely gorgeous 68°F today.  Made for a nice noon walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Began raining this afternoon and still going, just normal rain, no thunder and lightning.  It is currently 36°F, I hope it doesn't freeze, I HAVE to drive into town tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

CG, I meant to say earlier, that's quite a shot of the jet flying overhead!  We get them all the time here, so much so that I hardly notice them. 

Today's CA thunderstorm passed us by this time , I think we were too far east.  It did rain last night a little, hoping for more.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, that isn't my picture of the jet, just one I found on Google Images. It is the type of plane that went overhead, though. However, the one that went over our house was close enough for me to see the fins, but not close enough to see the pilot like in the picture.

It was spring here today. Went up to 52, sun on and off. Tuesday is supposed to be about the same, but they are calling for highs near 70 on Wednesday! Too early, I say, but I'll still enjoy it. To me, 70 is a pretty perfect temperature. I hear it's around that temp year-round in San Diego. Unfortunately, we can't afford to live there. Besides, it's way too far away from our kids! Priorities.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Woke to snow this morning, but it's gone now.  Currently (12.40 GMT) its partly cloudy and 5 deg C (41 F).

From time to time we also have RAF jets flying low over the fields behing our house.


----------



## roadfix

It's raining in Hollyweird...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

38°F, partly cloudy, expecting some rain...good day to paint the hallway and vanity in the bathroom.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Started raining about five minutes ago. Wait, those are icy snowflakes mixed in.  Is that the sun coming out, too?  Seriously? Yup, all three of those weather events were taking place *at the same time*!  Oh, and our current temperature is 52.   Mother Nature has been drinking...


----------



## GotGarlic

Is there a rainbow, too?  

We h a bright sun-shiny day with 69 degrees F


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's warm amd the sun is shining and I am thoroughly disappointed. They promised us El Nino, but they didin't say he'd be wearing a huge, very absorbent diaper.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL, Sir Loin, isn't that the truth.  The Sierras have been getting some pretty good snow, though.

81F here now, beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Started raining about five minutes ago. Wait, those are icy snowflakes mixed in.  Is that the sun coming out, too?  Seriously? Yup, all three of those weather events were taking place *at the same time*!  Oh, and our current temperature is 52.   Mother Nature has been drinking...



Or her hormones have run amok!


----------



## taxlady

Yeah, weather was all over the place yesterday here too. First it was a lovely Spring day, then rain, freezing rain, fog, and finally snow. Some folks heard thunder. There was about an inch of snow, which is almost all gone now. Of course, a lot of snow from earlier this winter is still around.


----------



## taxlady

Currently 5°C (41°F)

This is what it says about our upcoming weather:


> *Montréal Island area*
> 
> Issued at 15:02 Friday 01 April 2016
> This is not an April fool's joke! An Arctic air mass will once again affect Quebec as of Sunday.  Temperatures well below seasonal values are expected over Western,  Central and Eastern Quebec. Nights will be particularly chilly with temperatures expected to be 10  to 15 degrees Celsius below normal. This cold will continue into early  next week.


The expected high for Sunday is -5°C (23°F)


----------



## Addie

Yesterday we had wind gusts that were not to be believed. I was at the hospital waiting for my ride. I was in a semi protected area. A man was sitting on the bench outside the pharmacy. The gust of wind came that blew him right off the bench. That area is a haven for bad winds. So yesterday's winds were just enhanced in that area.


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrrr,Taxy! I got cold just reading about your weather. 

78F and sunny here now at almost 5PM.


----------



## Addie

Our weekend forecast has everything being thrown at us. From high winds, high surf, temperatures dropping enough to give us snow also. The only thing missing is a hurricane. I will be staying in all day tomorrow. But Spike still has to take Teddy out three times a day for at least an hour each time. He had him out in that horrific wind. A couple of times he had to pick him up so he wouldn't get blown around and hurt. 

Right now it is 64ºF. It is hard to believe what is coming. Here's hoping that the weathermen are wrong again, as usual.


----------



## Dawgluver

Windy!  Dang, it was windy, and chilly, in the low 40's, here along the river.  Beagle and I raced each other to get back inside!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The weather forcast is DARK. Continued mostly dark tonight, changing to scattered light in the morning


----------



## Addie

Well, we woke up to snow this morning. And it is April 3rd. There is supposed to be sunshine tomorrow. 

So, snowy, windy and wet with temperature at 32ºF. Oh well, this is New England. No surprises.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ya know, *Addie*, people in other parts of the country know to not be surprised by changeable weather, too.  

Last night, our son posted great photos of blizzard-like snow blowing past the street lights. I told him to keep that snow on his side of the Adirondack Mountains. Apparently he did not listen. (No surprise!  ) Woke up to six inches of snow today. A lot had melted from the sun by the time I thought to take the *photo I posted over in our Random Photo thread*.


----------



## Addie

It was May 1st, my brother-in-law's birthday. My sister and I were already downstairs getting breakfast ready. Lou came down to the kitchen and opened the back door to see what the weather was like.

Happy Birthday Lou. Here's a present for you. A full blown blizzard. He did work outside. An unexpected day off for him.  We got quite a few inches that day.


----------



## Dawgluver

It got up to 82°F here along the river.  Still very windy, but hey, 82°.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, Dawg - is 82F nearing a record there for this time of year?  

It's 83F here now, a little cloud cover and a breeze just moved in.  I've been outside most of the day - very nice.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not a record, Cheryl, though it was very warm!  I figured we were close to your temps!  Mother Nature is a cruel mistress, though.  It's to get down to low to mid 40's tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

Amazing how quick the temps can change from one day to the next.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A dark, raw, cold, day with bursts of fresh snow every half hour or so!

Making a pot of soup inspired by Steve's "Hungarian Goulash Soup".  

It started with a leftover sirloin pork chop and some sauerkraut that had been cooked low and slow for a couple of hours.  I added carrot, onion, celery, caraway seed, paprika, stock left from cooking lentils, chicken stock, the dregs of a ketchup bottle swished clean with some apple cider vinegar and simmered for half an hour until the vegetables were tender.


----------



## Addie

Snowing hard and sticking. Temp at 29ºF.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yesterday it rained most of the day and the temperature reached 54F. Today is bright and sunny and the temperature is 70F. Typical spring weather - something new every day. Sometimes something new every few hours


----------



## Lance Bushrod

52°F (11°C) with light rain and breezy


----------



## Cooking Goddess

WE have snow and 25 degree temperatures. Could be 60 come Thursday, though. Just roll the dice! 

Unfortunately, Cleveland isn't faring much better - hence, today's baseball game was cancelled.  It could have been a "Go" last week Friday, since temperatures were near 70 and it was sunny. Today? No snow, but really cold. Like end-of-season football cold. This pretty much nails weather in either locale, though.


----------



## taxlady

Currently -5°C (23°F), which was our high yesterday. Forecast low (which was yesterday's low): -10°C (14°F). I want some warm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Currently 71°F and breezy.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Currently 71°F and breezy.


----------



## taxlady

Yesterday there was no snow to be seen out my patio door. Today we got this and a weather warning:




*Rainfall Warning*




*Montréal Island area*

    Issued at 15:45 Wednesday 06 April 2016    
        Rain, heavy at times is expected. The frozen ground has a reduced ability to absorb this rainfall. A major system will track across Quebec on Thursday and Friday.  Snow will change over to rain as the system approaches. Overall,  rainfall amounts will be in the order of 25 to 35 mm over the mentioned  areas, except over higher elevations of Central Quebec where rainfall  amounts could reach 40 to 50 mm by Friday morning. Localized flooding in low-lying areas is possible.

To put those numbers into perspective, 25.4 mm = 1 inch. Good thing I'm not in a low-lying area.

This is the current view out my patio door, and it's still snowing:


----------



## taxlady

Expected high today of 9°C (48°F) with enough rain that there is a more serious flooding warning than yesterday, but thankfully, still only in low lying areas. This is what it looked like 10 minutes ago:


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Snowing hard and sticking. Temp at 29ºF.


So it's your fault is it? 

After ten days of mild and springlike weather we've gone back to thick layers and woolly hats. Last night I had to get up and fill a hot water bottle!

The Met Office guy on television _said _it was coming from the USA.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> So it's your fault is it?
> 
> After ten days of mild and springlike weather we've gone back to thick layers and woolly hats. Last night I had to get up and fill a hot water bottle!
> 
> The Met Office guy on television _said _it was coming from the USA.



Today our temp is 55ºF and raining hard right now. I will change the weather to sunny and warm, then send it on the way across the pond.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Earlier today, I thought I saw a few cats and dogs dropping from the sky. Now it's just that annoying "drip-drip-drip" thing going on. If you're going to rain, RAIN, darn it! At least today's earlier frog-strangler probably washed away most of the annoying dust left behind from the sand/salt mixture they use on the winter roads. Each spring I end up getting that dust in my eyes...and under my contact lenses.  

Perfect day for staying in bed, under the covers, and sleeping. Unfortunately, my Catholic Guilt kept kicking me in the shins. I got up...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Earlier today, I thought I saw a few cats and dogs dropping from the sky. Now it's just that annoying "drip-drip-drip" thing going on. If you're going to rain, RAIN, darn it! At least today's earlier frog-strangler probably washed away most of the annoying dust left behind from the sand/salt mixture they use on the winter roads. Each spring I end up getting that dust in my eyes...and under my contact lenses.
> 
> Perfect day for staying in bed, under the covers, and sleeping. Unfortunately, my Catholic Guilt kept kicking me in the shins. I got up...



One time many moons ago, the sand/salt truck stopped right in front of my house. The driver had run into the sub shop right next door. I had just walked up to my door when he appeared. I asked him to please dump a bunch right inside my house all over my rugs. Then I could at least get it over with for the season. It seemed every day I must have swept up a good pound of the stuff each day. That heavy duty bushy mat right outside my door was one step below useless. Or maybe it was my kids who didn't know how to use it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty snow pics, Taxy. 

Right now it's a nice cool 61F with glorious rain!


----------



## Dawgluver

Foof!  It's hot out!  80°F here along the river.  Mother Nature is a bit bipolar.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Foof!  It's hot out!  80°F here along the river.  Mother Nature is a bit bipolar.



Just a bit? She is also off her meds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

2 inches of very wet snow...35°F...it's coming your way Dawg!


----------



## Dawgluver

61° F, and thundering.  It's rained off and on all day.  Beagle is very confused, when I would hook her up for a walk, it would start pouring.  Beagle is not a water dog, she despises rain.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> 61° F, and thundering.  It's rained off and on all day.  Beagle is very confused, when I would hook her up for a walk, it would start pouring.  *Beagle is not a water dog, she despises rain*.



May I introduce her to Teddy. They can compare notes! And Teddy just loves the girls.


----------



## taxlady

It rained overnight. I think it was purple, but it was dark, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've just had rain come through our area in the last hour or so. Bonus: it included thunder! Love thunder, and some lightening, too. We enjoyed the summer storms back home in Ohio, but real thunderstorms are less frequent here in MA. Love it when the really good kind wind up - you see all the natives get nervous because they think it's the end of the world.


----------



## rodentraiser

FINALLY it's cooled down! I hate it when the temp gets over 65° and we've had 5 days of hot temps, hitting 93 last Monday. So today it's overcast, raining occasionally, and cool. I'd be happy if it could be like this all summer.


----------



## Addie

Our temps today was in the high 70's. Loved every minute of it. Wide open windows, not enough breezes blowing through. I went out for a ride on my scooter. Had intended to go to the end of my street and watch the airplanes take off at Logan. But stopped to talk to a woman who was working in her garden. Her dog was there helping with the digging. What a helper. 

It started to rain, so I had to head back home in a hurry. Can't get the console wet. The cart is electrical. Bad news if it gets wet and I am on it holding onto the metal handle.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hot. Like. Hades. This is a current screenshot. Notice that he current temp has dropped almost 10 degrees from the high of the day. God Bless Willis Carrier.


----------



## Addie

The last time I checked, the temp was 94ºF. And tomorrow is supposed to be a repeat.


----------



## taxlady

We had a record high for 27 May: 32° (90°F). Pretty startling, considering we had snow earlier this month.


----------



## Cheryl J

92F today, but it didn't feel that hot.  Supposed to be up around 95F Monday.  Here it comes....


----------



## Dawgluver

Blech.  93° F here, and temps are expected to reach over 100 this weekend with heat index.  And the neighbors are having a birthday party up at the pool on Saturday.  Oh well, I'm bigger than the rugrats.  Time to blow up the floatie thing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

HOT!!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

70 and low humidity is heaven. Whether or not we continue to live with heaven or move to a warmer weather place depends on which Weather Guesser's forcast you go with. I just wish I could pick the one I like.

*Sigh*, it's a perfect day for gardening. And every one of my joints tells me I do not want to go out to dig and yank weeds.


----------



## Dawgluver

Foof.  A balmy, humid 96°F.  I harvested the neighbor's remaining rhubarb, and walked Beagle, and that was it for outside activities.  Even too hot for the pool.


----------



## cinisajoy

91 but feels hotter.


----------



## Dawgluver

We set a record in our area!  Back in 1894, the record high temp for today was 94°F.  Today we beat it by two degrees, 96.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dark! Continued mostly dark, changing to scattered light in the morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Perfectly 79 with no humidity for today's high, dipping down around 60 overnight. Should be pleasant until mid-week next week, when all hellish temps and humidity shall arrive. And so will a major case of my "Crabbies".  Himself is already saying "you'll want to put the A/C on next week...". 



Dawgluver said:


> We set a record in our area!  Back in 1894, the record high temp for today was 94°F.  Today we beat it by two degrees, 96.


I wouldn't be bragging about a high temperature record, if I were you. If that keeps up, the neighborhood darlings will keep you out of your community pool.


----------



## Dawgluver

CG, believe it or not, haven't seen many rugrats up there, yet.  Must be summer camp time.


----------



## Addie

Right now we have a rip roaring thunder storm going on. It passed right overhead, head off and circled around and back here.


----------



## Cheryl J

I just checked the 5 day forecast for my area. 
Saturday - 100F
Sunday - 107F
Monday - 112F
Tuesday - 113F
Wednesday....back down to 108F


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like fried eggs on the patio surface every day for lunch, *Cheryl*.    I would be the crabbiest person on the block if I had to deal with those temps. I don't remember if you have central A/C or not, but I sure hope you do! Don't melt...

*Addie*, stop hogging all those thunder-boomers and flashing of lightning.  We didn't have so much as a drop of rain by us. Still very pleasant now in the upper-50s, but Himself just did a weather check from the front porch and said it's starting to get humid. Not looking to the mid-80s next week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love Winter....please come back!


----------



## RPCookin

Thursday was 96, yesterday was 89, today is forecast 91, then starting tomorrow (Sunday - Father's Day) 97, 84, 94, 98.  Most of those except the 84 are likely to top 100 on our thermometer that's in the shade on the north side of the house under the eave.  They also include a possible thunderstorm each day.

Princess F - Winter lasts long enough as it is, no matter how warm it gets, summer is still better.  The dry heat here (typical daytime humidity is about 20-25%) is more comfortable at 100° than 95% humidity at 85°.  At least when you perspire, it evaporates and cools you off.  The key is  maintaining good hydration.  

I mowed and trimmed our half acre of yard on Thursday with the temps in the mid 90's in the shade and not a cloud to be seen (our thermometer hit 103).  It actually was fairly comfortable, and I don't usually do heat well.  We had dinner that evening with friends on their deck, which with a western exposure gets the full effect of the afternoon and evening sun, and even that was quite nice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wish I functioned well at temps over 70.  I overheat easily, hydration is not the problem, poor regulation of body temp is.  I've had several bouts of heat stroke because of this.  It's 70 already and I need to go out this afternoon to an outdoor party, temps to get to 100.  I'll be the one standing in the bucket of ice.


----------



## Dawgluver

When it's over 75°F, I try to always locate myself in or next to a body of water, be it pool, lake, or preferably, ocean.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like fried eggs on the patio surface every day for lunch, *Cheryl*.    I would be the crabbiest person on the block if I had to deal with those temps. I don't remember if you have central A/C or not, but I sure hope you do! Don't melt...
> 
> *Addie*, stop hogging all those thunder-boomers and flashing of lightning.  We didn't have so much as a drop of rain by us. Still very pleasant now in the upper-50s, but Himself just did a weather check from the front porch and said it's starting to get humid. Not looking to the mid-80s next week.



CG, there was one that was so close to this building, that even with my blinds closed, one flash of lightning lit up my room. And I still think someone must have got knocked out of bed by that clap of thunder that went with it. 

Poor Teddy. My first thought went to him. He is so terrified on thunder and lightning. I will have to call Spike and ask him how is Teddy this morning. Spike only live two blocks from me. And yes, we got a downpour so loud you could hear it coming down through shut windows.  It was a good soaking. I went out early this morning mainly to get some fresh air. The ground was soaked and puddles all over the place. But sure enough, the sprinklers went on right at the time they were set for.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like fried eggs on the patio surface every day for lunch, *Cheryl*.    I would be the crabbiest person on the block if I had to deal with those temps. I don't remember if you have central A/C or not, but I sure hope you do! Don't melt...


 
Thanks, CG!  Yes, I have A/C - everyone here does!  It's not too bad - when I have to go out I go from an A/C house, to a garaged A/C car, to an A/C store.  No more walks for me though until fall - unless I get up at 4 AM to walk which I'm not going to do. LOL


----------



## RPCookin

Forecast is for 100° today.  I will be making country style ribs for 8 on the grill, under the intense Colorado sun at 4200 feet above sea level.


----------



## Addie

We are looking at temps in the high 70's today. I have the window open to let in any breezes. I have to put a roast in the oven later. I guess I will have to turn on the AC while that is in the oven.


----------



## RPCookin

Addie said:


> We are looking at temps in the high 70's today. I have the window open to let in any breezes. I have to put a roast in the oven later. I guess I will have to turn on the AC while that is in the oven.



With 8 people in the house, the AC will be going strong anyway, so I figured that it was better for just me to have to brave the heat (three of our guests are in their late 80's and 90's).  That way I don't have to turn on the stove for anything.  I'll do the beans out on the grill too, and the potato salad is already in the fridge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

84°F right now.  Time to shut up the house.


----------



## RPCookin

105 here.


----------



## roadfix

It's almost 100 here and we're near the ocean.    I can't imagine what it's like a few miles inland...


----------



## Kayelle

I hate having the house closed up with the AC but it sure beats not having AC!!

It's close to 100 degrees, and I hope I can force myself to grill the planned rib eyes for dinner.
 Good thing we like em rare!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bright sunny 88 low humidity, perfect summer day!

_Another Pleasant Valley Sunday, charcoal burning everywhere...  _


----------



## Cheryl J

I love that song, AB! 

108F here right now, 5% humidity.  Nice and cool in the house though.  Tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 113F. 

Take care grilling those steaks outdoors this evening, Kay!


----------



## RPCookin

Topped out at 107°.  Glad I slow cooked the ribs outside, and mostly stayed inside.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, Rick!  Is that a record high for your area?


----------



## Dawgluver

Got up to 93°F.  Went to the pool and floated around on my floaty thing and had fun chatting with a couple of my nerdy teen neighbors.  They're adorable!  And much better and more well-behaved than the younger rugrats.  I learned a lot about video games.


----------



## RPCookin

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow, Rick!  Is that a record high for your area?



That's not official, just what our thermometer read.  That's the highest it's been here at the house since we moved here 2 years ago.


----------



## Addie

I never did turn on the AC. Fortunately, we don't pay any electric bill here. Only rent. And everything is included in that. But I never feel right wasting the utilities just because it is free. Wide open window is enough for me.


----------



## Cheryl J

RPCookin said:


> That's not official, just what our thermometer read. That's the highest it's been here at the house since we moved here 2 years ago.


 
Even if it was a degree or two off the official, that's still plenty hot!  Looks like most of the US is going through a heat wave now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had perfect weather again today. I'm sorry.  It was a dry upper-70s today with a gentle, cooling breeze. It could stay like this until right after Halloween, as far as I'm concerned. However, I see upper-80s on the horizon, so I know we'll be putting our A/C on soon enough. Until then, I'll enjoy open windows. On the other hand, I hope any neighbors who HAD to sleep tonight have allergies and they had their window A/Cs running. Seems like I got a little excited at the end of the basketball game tonight...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's a little after 4 am and it's 65°F outside.  They are working on the electrical for the town later today and all the electricity will be turned off.  It's going to get hot and miserable.


----------



## RPCookin

Today is forecast at 81°.  Tomorrow is 100°.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's a little after 4 am and it's 65°F outside.  They are working on the electrical for the town later today and all the electricity will be turned off.  It's going to get hot and miserable.



Oh Dear. I know how much you hate the hot weather. Pull down all your shades or blinds and don't let the sun in. That will heat up your home faster than anything else.

I took a quick ride on my scooter and the temp was a perfect 79ºF. A nice breeze was coming in from the Atlantic. Perfect weather. On the way to the store and back, I said "Good morning" with a big smile to every person I passed. One man was so stunned he stopped in his tracks.


----------



## Cheryl J

High of 111F today, now at 5:50PM it's down to 108.  More fires burning down in the southland.


----------



## GotGarlic

My goodness, Cheryl. Sounds horrible. Take care


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my, Cheryl take care now!

It is FRIGIN HOT here in the middle of the desert... 111 yesterday and it only got as low as 70 over night... Phoenix is worse, they got to 120 the day before!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my, Cheryl take care now!
> 
> It is FRIGIN HOT here in the middle of the desert... 111 yesterday and it only got as low as 70 over night... Phoenix is worse, they got to 120 the day before!



Oh, wait!
We DO NOT have A/C!
There's a "swap cooler" that, I'm sorry I don't care what anyone else says, DOES NOT make a big difference!


----------



## Katie H

Preparing ourselves for some more of Mother Nature's hot flashes.  Supposed to be hotter 'n the hinges of hell here tomorrow.  Triple digits, along with a delicious rise in the humidity.

Welcome to Kentucky's summer season.  No more long pants...or long anything.  Cutoffs, short shorts and tank tops will be the uniform of the day until sometime in October.


----------



## roadfix

Swamp coolers are very effective when it's really dry outside.    We had them in our home years ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> High of 111F today, now at 5:50PM it's down to 108.  More fires burning down in the southland.



My first thought was of your SIL. Hoping you ALL stay safe.

Another perfect summer day. Our string of them should be coming to a screeching halt this weekend, when we will hit the upper 80s. Still seems like a spring day compared to what some of you are having to deal with. I guess I'll not complain about 80s, huh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

105F this afternoon...okay, that's enough!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> *My first thought was of your SIL.* Hoping you ALL stay safe.
> 
> Another perfect summer day. Our string of them should be coming to a screeching halt this weekend, when we will hit the upper 80s. Still seems like a spring day compared to what some of you are having to deal with. I guess I'll not complain about 80s, huh?


 
Thank you, CG.  So far my SIL hasn't been called out to the fires, but his 'brothers' in nearby stations have.
=====================
Here's to a safe summer for all in this crazy heat wave! I'm staying inside as much as possible - don't *even* want to see my next electric bill.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *105F* this afternoon...okay, that's enough!


 
Wow Princess.....is that normal for summers in your area?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Wow Princess.....is that normal for summers in your area?


 
No, it's hotter than last year.


----------



## Addie

I would love to hear of a major snow fall right now in the western part of the country. I am not asking for a major rainfall. That can be more devastating than snow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It is humid by us. As in "wring your shirt out" humid - not advised for ladies. Also "hug Willis Carrier" humid. That depends on your marital status, I suppose.  Also, your weirdness level. After all, the man died in 1950.


----------



## Mad Cook

If our weather would make its mind up I could answer this question!

Today it has been, in order of performance, dull but damp > blue sky and sunshine > throwing it down with rain > more sunshine > and it's just gone a black as Nick's hat and looking like a thunder storm is pending. (Yes, I was right about the last possibility - just had a huge clap of thunder!)

And it's only 2.50pm!

I'm expecting it to (literally) rain cats and dogs followed by a plague of locusts and a snowstorm before tea time!


----------



## Addie

Downright chilly. It is in the low to mid 60's. Still waiting for a week of summer.


----------



## GotGarlic

We had a pretty loud storm here. We needed the rain,but not the thunder


----------



## taxlady

I think it was fairly nice today. I didn't go outside because I had a headache and was still feeling fragile from yesterday's two migraines. Those were probably courtesy of the thunder storms yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Katie H

Hot as the hinges of hell here and expected to remain so most of the week.  Lots and lots of humidity and nothing but triple digit temps.  We'll be spending a LOT of time inside and in the pool.  Checked the pool water this afternoon.  It was 92F.  Time to siphon some off and add fresh, cooler water.  I won't say "cold" water...just cooler.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, that sure is a lot of dark orange and red on that radar...

*taxy*, I hope your migraines are long-gone and don't return. Feel-better hugs on their way.

*Katie*, try and stay cool whatever it takes! We just turned our A/C off after turning it on last Wednesday in the wee-hours when we got back from visiting the kids in OH. Apparently, we *are* in hell - the kitchen weather station is reporting an outside temperature of 66.6.   It will be a short-lived cool spell, though, since the temps will be back into the 90s by Friday. Ugh.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks CG, yup the headache has been gone for a couple of hours.


----------



## Cheryl J

4:30 PM.  112F.


----------



## Caslon

Heat Index map.  USA.  

Up to date everytime you click on the link.  Sure seems hotter where I am than what the map shows. Maybe not where you are.

As of late...119F in Arizona, USA...

Yikes!

http://vortex.plymouth.edu/usheat.gif


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Did you melt yet, *Cheryl*?  Is it at least a "dry" heat? I had the pleasure(?) of experiencing 115 degrees in Phoenix one August. Dry or not, 115 is HOT!

Our temperatures don't get that high because we actually have humidity in the air. Today's high was a somewhat soppy 91. Phew. The weather guessers are telling us a cool front is moving in. I hope so. Weatherbug keeps moving our reporting station location further and further to the NW of us. Right now the temp 20 miles away is 71. Come ON breeze, blow that cool >this< way!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had a severe thunderstorm with golf ball size hail the night before (it's nicer tonight), my wildflowers got beaten down and my poor baby pumpkin was pummeled, the larger pumpkin made it fine.  I'm a bit upset, the wildflower spot was finally showing color and I was going to get a picture of it with my pathway I built and my concrete mushroom.  Now that I am done digging and moving sod and dirt, we get this storm...


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had a severe thunderstorm with golf ball size hail the night before (it's nicer tonight), my wildflowers got beaten down and my poor baby pumpkin was pummeled, the larger pumpkin made it fine.  I'm a bit upset, the wildflower spot was finally showing color and I was going to get a picture of it with my pathway I built and my concrete mushroom.  Now that I am done digging and moving sod and dirt, we get this storm...



That's sounding like  adventure weather.Summer hail.  Mild and calm here.


----------



## Cheryl J

*CG*, it's not too terribly humid, around 8-10%.  I can handle the high temps OK - or at least tolerate it  - but if I go into an area where the humidity is high...ugh, that just kills me.  Guess it's all what yer used to. 

*Princess* - I'm sorry about your flowers. I was reading about that hailstorm this morning on the weather sites.  Wow - did some pretty major damage in some areas!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was pretty bad, my yard looks like a tossed salad was thrown there.  I'll try to get pics tomorrow, have to work tonight.  Right now it's just raining and a little hail.  Need the moisture, but severe thunderstorm warnings I can do without.


----------



## roadfix

I love summer thunderstorms.   I wish we had them here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ours come with golf ball sized hail and tornadoes...you are welcome to those.


----------



## roadfix

Well, I'm weird in that I love severe weather.   Growing up, I used to enjoy all sheltered up during typhoons.


----------



## Dawgluver

It was cool enough to take Beagle for a long walk, 83°F.  Then I went out to weed the front garden, and it started to sprinkle.  No problem, says I, and kept weeding.  Then it started to rain.  Now it's 79°, and the rain has stopped, so I guess I should go back out and weed some more.

Drat, PF.  So sorry about your wildflower garden and your baby pumpkin.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> Well, I'm weird in that I love severe weather.   Growing up, I used to enjoy all sheltered up during typhoons.



I like storms, too, but it sucks when they cause damage to plants you've worked hard to cultivate and other property you've worked hard to pay for. Children don't have to worry about that, of course.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Poor Baby Bumpkin, *PF*. I like gentle storms - I know, it's an oxymoron, but then I can be a moron at times. 

It was sunny and 80 while I was running errands today and I left the car windows open, including the "window" in the roof! After all of the 90+ and near 90 days, 80 degrees seems...balmy.  Yikes!


----------



## rodentraiser

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was pretty bad, my yard looks like a tossed salad was thrown there.  I'll try to get pics tomorrow, have to work tonight.  Right now it's just raining and a little hail.  Need the moisture, but severe thunderstorm warnings I can do without.



I saw some pictures of that. The hail was piled so high it looked like snow. I think it was Pine Bluffs where every single house in town was damaged and the National Guard was called out to help. We get hail like that in the Puget Sound sometimes, but nothing like that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, Pine Bluffs got the worst of it.  Several businesses are gathering up supplies to take there.  They need garbage bags (can do), food and clothing. Some will need furniture due to rain damage, will send what I can.


----------



## Katie H

Girding up for another hot one!  It was already 80F at 7:30 this morning.  Supposed to be, at the minimum, 108F today.  The humidity is so high you can nearly cut the air with a machete.  I expect the pool water to be in the mid-90F range.  Bath water.  I think I'll siphon some off so cold/cooler water can be added to make it more refreshing.

It's been like this for a couple of weeks and the weather predictions are for more of the same easily into next week.  I don't handle the heat very well since I got sick and it's taking its toll.  Well, it's taxing everyone.


----------



## Addie

Our high today has been 84ºF. Very comfortable. Even a nice breeze comes with it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's thundering as if we live under a bowling alley. The lightning would put the best lazer show to shame. And the rain is pouring down.  We are nearly a foot below the annual water requirements, so every one of these inches of rain is preciousl So far this month we've had 2.10 inches of rain - most of it in the last two days. I'm loving this while Himself is whining "I'll have to cut the grass!" in the background. Suck it up, Shirley.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm in the "Yay! It's raining" camp and then reality sets in and I'm all "Dang, now I'll have to mow."


----------



## GotGarlic

Too. Dang. Hot. No rain in the forecast till Thursday.


----------



## Addie

We had one heck of a thunderstorm last night with a downpour to match. Yesterday we had a respite from the unbearable hot, humid weather. So much for that. It is already 83ºF. and going to the low 90's. Showers in the early afternoon. Good. We need the rain.


----------



## RPCookin

Sunny and 90° today, sunny and 95° tomorrow, lather, rinse, repeat.  That is the forecast through Thursday, with a remote chance for a thundershower.  Normal August weather here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

73°F here, 92°F for the high.  I guess I better get moving before it gets hot.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's already 92 here. Supposed to get to 95 with a heat index of 109. I'm staying inside today.


----------



## Cheryl J

90 here now at 9:40, high of 110.


----------



## dragnlaw

much nicer today especially now it has cooled off a lot and even the humidity has really dropped.  Earlier was thick from all the rain yesterday and last night.  It really came down.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gorgeous day.  Got up to 83°F, but it felt like the mid 70‘s, no humidity and a nice breeze.  Took Beagle for a long walk, and she and DH didn't lie on the floor panting when we got home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I ended up shopping in air-conditioned stores and riding around in the air-conditioned car.  For once I don't smell like a locker room at half-time.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Gorgeous day.  Got up to 83°F, but it felt like the mid 70‘s, no humidity and a nice breeze.  Took Beagle for a long walk, and *she and DH didn't lie on the floor *panting when we got home.



 Oh dear! Thank you for my morning laugh. I have a mental picture of the both of them fighting for the coolest spot on the floor.


----------



## Addie

Right now our temp is 77ºF. Expecting it to go to mid 80's. Gee PF, you sure do know how to spend a hot day. 

I am supposed to leave my apartment for the day. But I don't like leaving with workman here tearing my home apart. At least I have AC here. I dread going out into the hall to get the elevator. No AC out there and the windows let in all the sunshine.


----------



## Cheryl J

100F now at 6PM, that's not too bad compared to what it was a few weeks ago. The winds are down and the humidity is rising, hopefully that will help the firefighters control at least some of the fires.  

Instead of our usual clear bright blue skies and orange sunsets, this is what it looked like a street or two up from my house yesterday afternoon, from all the smoke from the Sierra fire. I know it's not really 'weather' related, but didn't want to post this is the random photo thread - there are such nice pics there.

And this is nothing compared to what the homeowners and firefighters are going through in the fire zones.


----------



## dragnlaw

If I didn't know that those clouds were from a fire, I would say it was a lovely picture.  But as it is....  worrisome.

My daughter, although far from the fires at Fort McM, still suffered from the smoke that drifted into Edmonton from there (she has asthma issues).

Hope things get better and go well for the firefighters there Cheryl.


----------



## Addie

To all our Florida members and friends.

I just got the notice on my computer that Hermine has been updated to a hurricane and is headed your way on your West Coast. So everyone please listen to your authorities and take their advice. Prayers for all of you.   And one to look down on all of you and to protect you and yours.


----------



## expatgirl

My prayers are with you all........thanks, Addie, for the update.....


----------



## Silversage

We've had about 14 inches of rain since last night.  Wind bands come and go.  I'm on the eastern/southern edge so won't get the brunt of it.   There's concern about storm surge in Tampa Bay.  I'm two streets outside of the flood zone, so should be OK, but right now my backyard looks like a swimming pool!


----------



## Addie

Silversage said:


> We've had about 14 inches of rain since last night.  Wind bands come and go.  I'm on the eastern/southern edge so won't get the brunt of it.   There's concern about storm surge in Tampa Bay.  I'm two streets outside of the flood zone, so should be OK, but right now my backyard looks like a swimming pool!



Stay safe. I have seen what a storm surge can do. Not a pretty site. One year during a really bad Nor'easter, there was a storm surge in Winthrop and Revere. Two towns right next to us. They are surrounded by the Atlantic and it was in the middle of the winter. Nothing like slushing through icy cold water in the middle of the winter.


----------



## Smokeydoke

103. Hot. Hot. Hot.


----------



## rodentraiser

Our temps are finally not breaking 70 anymore and it's finally raining. A little bit. Wheeeee........................... 

'Course, it'll be like this now till next July.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's been so nice the past few days.  The temps have barely hit 100, and I can feel autumn in the air. 

Next week is supposed to be in the low to mid 90's - almost cold.  (kidding)

*Kathy Lee*....my daughter and her family are headed to Vegas as I type this - they're on a short vacation and catching a flight from there to Oregon.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful here along the river, didn't get much above 75°F, and sunny.  Days are getting shorter though.

 Cheryl, barely hit 100!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Beautiful here along the river, didn't get much above 75°F, and sunny. Days are getting shorter though.
> 
> * Cheryl, barely hit 100!*


 
This is heaven compared to 115!   I'm liking the shorter days....but I'll be complaining again once it's dark by 5.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, you're a morning person. You get to see plenty of sun during the day.  Meanwhile, when I can get away with it, I'm a nooner. With the sun going down before 4:30 PM during the longest days of winter, when I sleep in late I feel like a vampire...


It was a perfect autumn day. Big, gray, puffy clouds in the sky, then a downpour. Sun came out after that and started to take the rest of the humidity away. Going to be good sleeping weather tonight.




Silversage said:


> We've had about 14 inches of rain since last night...right now my backyard looks like a swimming pool!


I hope you have a good pair of waders! This probably isn't your first rodeo, so carry on. Meanwhile, I'll keep hoping that weather moves past you quickly and brings some of that needed rain up our way. Holiday weekend be danged.


----------



## Cheryl J

*CG*...._sort of _a morning person - as I get older the earlier my body clock wants me to wake up.  I used to have to set the alarm if I had to be up before 7 or 8, now I wake up around 6 no matter when I go to bed.  And I can't go back to sleep no matter how much I want to, even with the house to myself and no one needing anything.  


Take care, Floridians!


----------



## Silversage

We made it through with lots of wind, rain, and flooding.  Fortunately for us, no major damage - just a few tree limbs, backyard under water, etc.

Hermine is now inflicting his ills on the eastern seaboard.  Those of you in Virginia, Maryland, etc, I hope you have battened down the hatches!  Stay safe and dry, friends.

If you are further up the coast, use the time to get prepared.  Hermine is a huge rainmaker!  I wish you all well.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH is getting dumped on at home in Virginia, but I'm enjoying a gorgeous day at the South Haven (Mich.) Farmers Market with my mom. 70 degrees, low humidity. It's just beautiful.


----------



## GotGarlic

Forgot pix.


----------



## Cheryl J

What a great farmers market!  I want to reach in there and grab some of that beautiful cheese.


----------



## rodentraiser

So do I. Much more of this and I'll be licking the monitor and drooling on the keyboard.

Weather here is perfect - in the upper 60s with partly cloudy skies. I have my window  wide open and it's 69° in my room right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are having a plague of millers, they are all over the place, only show up at night.  Makes for funny dances trying to keep them off of you.


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrrr.  Just came in from taking the trash bin out to the curb.  It's getting chilly.  65F now at 8:15 and I froze half to death out there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 53 degrees F, have my jacket in case...


----------



## CakePoet

Overcast, humid and hot and I wish we would have a thunderstorm, but we seldom do. We have  our own micro climate here, what happened in the big next to us, seldom happeneds here.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yesterday morning was cold, put on a sweater and long pants. By afternoon was in shorts. 

This morning only 65 but HUMID!  Just might get a bit of rain, but not sure.  Supposed to be sunny by early afternoon.


----------



## expatgirl

gosh `i'm so jealous...........it's near the upper 80's to lower 90's and humid here in `oman.........my daughter's wedding was early August in San Francisco and so wonderful to wear light jackets at night.........`i can't believe the weather differences.........


----------



## Addie

Early morning hours. 59ºF. Temps are supposed to go up to the high 60's later in the day. I can live with that.


----------



## dragnlaw

Got up late this morning, it was up to 40f (5c) think it was about 38/39f during the night -- good sleeping! Heavy fog in the fields where the sun ain't reached.

Supposed to eventually get up to 64f (18c) by around 3pm.

I heard geese passing overhead yesterday...  it is officially fall...


----------



## taxlady

It's starting to feel like fall.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It's starting to feel like fall.



Same here.


----------



## Katie H

Pretty tolerable today.  90ish but the humidity has taken a blessed hike so the temp is pleasant.  I just came in after about 2 hours in the pool.  Boy, did it feel good.  I think rain is in the picture tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

A sunny 83° F here along the river.  Unseasonably warm says the weatherman.  Our pool has been closed since Labor Day.


----------



## GotGarlic

Feeling fall-ish here, too - 75°F, cloudy and fairly low humidity. We're supposed to get scattered showers tonight.


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> A sunny 83° F here along the river.  Unseasonably warm says the weatherman.  Our pool has been closed since Labor Day.



Having lived in the Minnesota/Canada area, we don't usually close the pool until the first week in October.  The water today was 83F which, I think, is just about right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

61°F...last night we had fantastic thunderstorms, looks like it will be quieter tonight.


----------



## dragnlaw

My weather app says it is going down to 46 tonight, but my window says it is already at 44 so I guess it will be a bit more cooler still tonight.   LOL

oops - maybe I should have brought some of my plants in.  Well, too bad so sad not going to do it now! 

Katie, when we lived in Minnesota people would give us funny looks when we said we were now living further north than where we came from in Canada...  
which was Hamilton, Ontario.  too funny!


----------



## GotGarlic

Unless it takes a severe turn, we're going to be having a visit from Matthew this weekend, so we're getting ready. I bought bottled water, Gatorade and pet food and will be going out soon (to another store) for people food and a few other necessities. DH filled our vehicles with gas and got fuel for the generator and the gas grill. We have a gas stove and water heater, so that helps 

We're right in the center of the "cone of uncertainty" early Sunday morning, so it's likely we'll have some effects, even if it goes drastically east or west.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The 11:00 PM weather report looked a bit more promising for you, *GG*, but not so much for *medtran* and *Craig*. Hoping and praying for the best and safest for all of you along the coast, including Himself's cousins in Williamsburg.


----------



## GotGarlic

I hope Craig and medtran are well away from Miami. Just watched a news conference with the governor of Florida and most of the eastern half of the state is being evacuated. Hurricane Matthew is now a Category 4 storm.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gack!  Stay safe, Med and Craig!

Feels like we have Hurricane Something coming through here.  I've never heard thunder that loud.  It's pouring.  Have a feeling Beagle will not be interested in doing her evening ablutions.  She despises water, except for drinking.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat.  We have a tornado warning.  I'm taking the Spam to the basement.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are in the high 20's, it's supposed to snow 70 miles south of us.


----------



## snowbeast

Chilly day today, 17'C. Overcast and no rain.
KwaZulu-Natal South Africa


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our weather is fine. Better than fine for October. But I'm wide awake (WHAT a baseball game!) and busy tracking Matthew. Our niece lives in Orlando, and she's been busy updating Facebook with her current situation. So far, so good. I'll be glad for everyone concerned when this danged storm moves off the coast and disappears into the sea.


----------



## taxlady

snowbeast said:


> Chilly day today, 17'C. Overcast and no rain.
> KwaZulu-Natal South Africa



The DJ on the radio was talking about how nice and warm it was with 17°C at 22:00. It was down to 13°C by midnight when I got home. I thought it was lovely. That's here on the Island of Montreal, QC, Canada.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Having a thunder storm with lots of lighting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

30°F and holding. Was snowing south of us again this morning.


----------



## Smokeydoke

Will be a perfect 87 today. Yay! 

I'm so glad the horrible, blistering summers are over and we have 9 months of perfect weather again.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm cold.  60F right now at 10AM, but supposed to get up to 86 today.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a refreshingly breezy, cloudy 54°F.


----------



## Mad Cook

Very weird at the moment. I was in the garden last weekend in glorious sunshine, when I looked into next door's garden and saw it was raining there!!!! The houses are detached but there's only about 5 feet between them!

It's quite nice autumnal weather here in the north-west of England. The leaves on the trees are starting to change colour and fall. It's sunny but a bit "nippy" - 12 degrees centigrade (53.6 deg F). Definitely time to think about getting out the winter woollies.

http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...wpath-in-autumn-picture-id592447967?s=170667a

I hope those of you in the area of the hurricane have all escaped harm.


----------



## GotGarlic

We came through the hurricane fine, although many in our area lost power and/or were flooded. We got 10 to 12 inches of rain from last Friday night through Saturday. 

Here's a drone video of downtown Norfolk, across the river from us. The neighborhood called The Hague is very close to where I used to work. The street in front of the houses is under water and merges with the creek. 

https://www.facebook.com/13NewsNow/videos/10154596771658630/


----------



## dragnlaw

We had frost this morning. A thin thin coat of ice on the wind-screen! Awwkk!   It is up to a very comfortable 52F now.

While out driving my daughter and I stopped to take some pictures as the red in the trees is finally coming out. Enough to match Rocks picture!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> We came through the hurricane fine, although many in our area lost power and/or were flooded. We got 10 to 12 inches of rain from last Friday night through Saturday.
> 
> Here's a drone video of downtown Norfolk, across the river from us. The neighborhood called The Hague is very close to where I used to work. The street in front of the houses is under water and merges with the creek.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/13NewsNow/videos/10154596771658630/


Glad to read that you are fine. That video,  !

I notice the video is "Courtesy: Norfolk Dept. of Emergency Management". That's a great idea for the the Dept. of Emergency Management to use drone cameras.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...Here's a drone video of downtown Norfolk, across the river from us...


Wow, what a video. So much damage and clean-up. Thank goodness your area was spared the brunt of the storm. I feel bad for those who lost anything, especially life.


----------



## rodentraiser

Apparently, here in the PNW, now _we're_ supposed to get a hurricane tomorrow. I honestly don't know what to think about it. I don't know if all the weather reports are nothing but hype or if I'm just being more realistic about this upcoming storm. I've seen some bad storms up here, so this one is going to have to be really bad to get my attention. Well, we'll find out.


However, I can't believe it will be anything close to what the people in Haiti, Florida and South Carolina went though.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Apparently, here in the PNW, now _we're_ supposed to get a hurricane tomorrow. I honestly don't know what to think about it. I don't know if all the weather reports are nothing but hype or if I'm just being more realistic about this upcoming storm. I've seen some bad storms up here, so this one is going to have to be really bad to get my attention. Well, we'll find out.
> 
> However, I can't believe it will be anything close to what the people in Haiti, Florida and South Carolina went though.



The National Weather Service has no reason to hype anything. The important thing to remember is that forecasts are good but not perfect. We were forecast to get 2 inches of rain, but a cold front came in later than expected, so the storm went further north than expected. We ended up getting 10 inches of rain in about 18 hours. 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=48.116729026000485&lon=-122.75178682899968#.WAJcinMpDqA

We always prepare as if we'll need to be on our own for a week. Better safe than sorry.

Edit to add: DH, who was a meteorologist in the Navy and taught it in high school, says there are no hurricanes that far north. It's just a big storm.


----------



## rodentraiser

This storm is picking up the remnant of Songda (sp?), a typhoon, the eastern equivalent of a hurricane. So, maybe no hurricane per se, but still with a remnant of one and packing some low level hurricane winds.

I've seen 2" of rain - I can't imagine 10" in that short a time. WOW!

Anyway, I have a ringside seat. I'm one of the few here who doesn't have to worry about flooding or falling trees. We'll even still have water if the power goes out. All that makes me very lucky compared to others.


----------



## taxlady

We certainly call them hurricanes in Canada, when they hit Newfoundland or the Atlantic Provinces. They may technically be "extratropical cyclones" with hurricane force winds. But that is just terminology.


----------



## taxlady

rodentraiser said:


> This storm is picking up the remnant of Songda (sp?), a typhoon, the eastern equivalent of a hurricane. So, maybe no hurricane per se, but still with a remnant of one and packing some low level hurricane winds.
> 
> I've seen 2" of rain - I can't imagine 10" in that short a time. WOW!
> 
> Anyway, I have a ringside seat. I'm one of the few here who doesn't have to worry about flooding or falling trees. We'll even still have water if the power goes out. All that makes me very lucky compared to others.


Stay safe.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> We certainly call them hurricanes in Canada, when they hit Newfoundland or the Atlantic Provinces. They may technically be "extratropical cyclones" with hurricane force winds. But that is just terminology.



It's not just terminology according to DH the teacher. Words matter.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It's not just terminology according to DH the teacher. Words matter.


And they are used differently in different places.

Actually, does it matter that technically they don't have hurricanes on the west side of the Pacific? Typhoons behave exactly like hurricanes. To call something an extratropical cyclone actually gives the impression of something milder than a hurricane. It includes weather that isn't hurricane-like. The difference between what Canadians call a hurricane in Canada and what others might call an extratropical cyclone is latitude, a human defined set of imaginary lines on the Earth.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> And they are used differently in different places.
> 
> Actually, does it matter that technically they don't have hurricanes on the west side of the Pacific? Typhoons behave exactly like hurricanes. To call something an extratropical cyclone actually gives the impression of something milder than a hurricane. It includes weather that isn't hurricane-like. The difference between what Canadians call a hurricane in Canada and what others might call an extratropical cyclone is latitude, a human defined set of imaginary lines on the Earth.



Of course it matters, just like the difference between the words simmer, boil and steam matters. They're all methods of cooking with moisture, but they don't describe the same thing. 

The definition of a hurricane includes where the originates and where it gets its energy - which is from the warm waters of the tropics. This is from DH: Once a hurricane goes up the coast, it's no longer fueled by warm water. It changes and mixes with other air masses and is no longer a hurricane, but more like a nor'easter. It can still be a s**t-kicking storm, but it's not a hurricane. 

Anything with the word cyclone or typhoon in it certainly should give the impression of a dangerous storm. If it doesn't, well, lots of people use words without knowing what they mean.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Of course it matters, just like the difference between the words simmer, boil and steam matters. They're all methods of cooking with moisture, but they don't describe the same thing.
> 
> The definition of a hurricane includes where the originates and where it gets its energy - which is from the warm waters of the tropics. This is from DH: Once a hurricane goes up the coast, it's no longer fueled by warm water. It changes and mixes with other air masses and is no longer a hurricane, but more like a nor'easter. It can still be a s**t-kicking storm, but it's not a hurricane.
> 
> Anything with the word cyclone or typhoon in it certainly should give the impression of a dangerous storm. If it doesn't, well, lots of people use words without knowing what they mean.


From Wikipedia, "Extratropical cyclones can bring mild weather with a little rain and surface winds of 15–30 km/h (9.3–18.6 mph), or they can be cold and dangerous with torrential rain and winds exceeding 119 km/h (74 mph) ..." That's why I wrote that it could imply that it was milder than a hurricane.

I see that there are other differences than just latitude between extratropical cyclones and hurricanes. If I understand correctly, it has to do with getting its energy from warm air and water or cold and whether there is high or low pressure at the centre. Probably oversimplifying there. It seems that the hurricanes that hit Newfoundland often hit as hurricanes and then transition into extratropical cyclones over land.

I still don't see any significant difference between the terms, "tropical cyclone", "hurricane", and "typhoon".


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I still don't see any significant difference between the terms, "tropical cyclone", "hurricane", and "typhoon".



I'm not an Earth science teacher, so I'm not going to get into this further. If you want to research it, though, I would suggest an Earth science resource like the USGS rather than Wikipedia.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not an Earth science teacher, so I'm not going to get into this further. If you want to research it, though, I would suggest an Earth science resource like the USGS rather than Wikipedia.


"The terms *"hurricane"* and *"typhoon"* are regionally  specific names for a strong *"tropical cyclone"*." From The National Ocianic & Atmospheric Administration Hurricane Research Division:

TCFAQ A1) What is a hurricane, typhoon, or tropical cyclone?

Wikipedia just had something short that I could quote.


----------



## rodentraiser

A gust of wind by any other name.......

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-braces-for-even-stronger-windstorm-saturday/

Here's a couple of excerpts:

_In Oregon, the Weather Service office in Portland has issued a hurricane-force wind watch for the coast and is calling this event the “Ides of October storm.”

_
_The storm’s central pressure is expected to plummet to 965-970 millibars — which is equivalent to many Category 2 hurricanes._


The flag on the building across the street is now waving in the wind. It was still this morning. The clouds are purple in the sky (would you believe we had a bright minute of sun about 30 minutes ago?) and the banner hanging across the street, which no one took down, is now tangled around the power line. This city, I swear.

GG, I meant to say that I don't think the weathermen are hyping this storm, but I think the media certainly is. Again, it could very well be a deadly serious storm, but I think that depends on where you're at in the PNW. Where I'm at now, I'm relatively safe. If I was still living in Belfair, I'd probably be preparing for siege, like one of my friends. She has a wood burning stove, but she'll probably lose power and therefore water for a week or so in this storm, not to mention that they have trees all around their house and property.

The frustrating thing about this is I can't find any current weather updates. I don't have a TV or a radio and everything on the internet is about 6 hours behind. I guess watching the flag is my best bet and if that tears off in the wind, which it's done before, I'm sort of left in the dark.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Apparently, here in the PNW, now _we're_ supposed to get a hurricane tomorrow. I honestly don't know what to think about it. I don't know if all the weather reports are nothing but hype or if I'm just being more realistic about this upcoming storm. I've seen some bad storms up here, so this one is going to have to be really bad to get my attention. Well, we'll find out.
> 
> 
> However, I can't believe it will be anything close to what the people in Haiti, Florida and South Carolina went though.



I don't know how long you have lived in that area. But back in the early 70's when I first moved there, a wind storm kicked up. The sun was brightly shining and all of a sudden the wind picked up to over 100 mph. Strong enough to blow out a cement floating bridge over Lake Washington. My son was real small and playing a distance from the house. I told him to crawl on his tummy back to the house. I was able to reach him and all but dragged him into the house. Real scary. Think Galloping Gertie over the Sound.


----------



## taxlady

Rodentraiser, I usually use a Canadian weather service. They update every 10 minutes or so. Here's something for the PNW: Northwest Regional Doppler Weather Radar Map - AccuWeather.com or this from the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's National Weather Service. It seems a bit less user friendly: Northwest Regional Doppler Weather Radar Map - AccuWeather.com


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> A gust of wind by any other name.......
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-braces-for-even-stronger-windstorm-saturday/
> 
> Here's a couple of excerpts:
> 
> _In Oregon, the Weather Service office in Portland has issued a hurricane-force wind watch for the coast and is calling this event the “Ides of October storm.”
> 
> _
> _The storm’s central pressure is expected to plummet to 965-970 millibars — which is equivalent to many Category 2 hurricanes._
> 
> 
> The flag on the building across the street is now waving in the wind. It was still this morning. The clouds are purple in the sky (would you believe we had a bright minute of sun about 30 minutes ago?) and the banner hanging across the street, which no one took down, is now tangled around the power line. This city, I swear.
> 
> GG, I meant to say that I don't think the weathermen are hyping this storm, but I think the media certainly is. Again, it could very well be a deadly serious storm, but I think that depends on where you're at in the PNW. Where I'm at now, I'm relatively safe. If I was still living in Belfair, I'd probably be preparing for siege, like one of my friends. She has a wood burning stove, but she'll probably lose power and therefore water for a week or so in this storm, not to mention that they have trees all around their house and property.
> 
> The frustrating thing about this is I can't find any current weather updates. I don't have a TV or a radio and everything on the internet is about 6 hours behind. I guess watching the flag is my best bet and if that tears off in the wind, which it's done before, I'm sort of left in the dark.



Notice how they keep *not* calling it a hurricane. 

When you say "the weathermen," who exactly are you referring to? There are weathermen in the media, you know. The weathermen in the media get their data from the National Weather Service. My husband monitors the weather constantly - it's a habit and a hobby - and I haven't noticed that he thinks TV weathermen exaggerate. 

Of course how serious it is depends on on where you are. It also depends on where the storm goes. I'm not sure why you feel you need to point that out to me and I would not assume it won't affect you because you're 50 miles away from Belfair. As I said, the storm we got last week was 100 miles away from where it was forecast to be. 

WeatherBug, Wunderground and The Weather Channel all have continuously updated radar and frequently updated reports. The National Weather Service updates its forecasts and images every three hours. Plus, you can watch TV weather reports and listen to the radio online. There's tons of information available.


----------



## Addie

49ºF at 2 a.m. A couple of night ago we had a frost alert for plants. And we have 80ºF temps forecasted in the near future. Indian Summer.


----------



## rodentraiser

GG, of course there's weathermen in the news media. But I'm referring more to people who pick up the story and sensationalize it beyond recognition. For instance, that tornado in Manzanita was news for this area because we so seldom see them but to hear some of the other news sources, you'd think we had the most destructive tornado in the US ever! 

I should have clarified what I meant by saying "depending where I was at." We have the Cascade Mts. on one side of us and the Olympic Mts. on the other side of us. Most of our weather comes in from the south and goes right up the slot over the top of us. Sometimes it veers more right and sometimes more left. On the left and right, it can be a crapshoot as to who gets the snow or who gets the rain.

But going from south to north, certain areas always get hit a little harder. Belfair to the south and Poulsbo to the north will always get more wind and more rain than where I live in the middle and if there's a "chance of snow" in the forecast, I probably won't get any but people in Belfair and Poulsbo will. 

So living here in the city I wasn't at all worried about having any problems from flooding streets or falling trees or blowing wind. In Belfair to the south or in Poulsbo to the north, I would have been expecting power outages, flooding, and trees across roads without question. That's just the way those areas are. 

I was looking at all the forecasts I could find last night, but I still couldn't find out when the storm came ashore or hit this area and how bad it was. Today my friend told me they kept downgrading it and pushing back the time when the worst winds were going to be here. That was information I didn't have at the time.

Anyway, I only lost my internet a few times last night (that's Comcast - that's a given) but otherwise I was like "What storm?" Although I did get up this morning and saw the flag on the building across the street was only attached by one corner. The top ring holding it to the pole must have broken. So storm of the decade, no. Big wind storm, yeah, probably. I've been here 4 years and this will be the 4th flag they will have replaced. Of course, the third one was the size of a Volkswagon and the wind took that one in just a couple of hours.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> GG, of course there's weathermen in the news media. But I'm referring more to people who pick up the story and sensationalize it beyond recognition.



Well, there's no way for me to know who you meant; I still don't know what people you're referring to. It's pretty common for viewers to complain about TV weather forecasters. Just listen to the experts and you'll be better informed. 

I'm glad you had no damage. When Hurricane Isabel came ashore in North Carolina in 2003, it weakened into a tropical storm by the time it got to our area. But we had had quite a bit of rain from other storms earlier that month (as your area has) and the heavy rain caused the water pumping station for our part of town to flood, so they turned it off to prevent damage. We were without water for five days and without power for about 10 days. Ever since then, we prepare as if it might happen again. Every storm is a new one. 



rodentraiser said:


> I should have clarified what I meant by saying "depending where I was at." We have the Cascade Mts. on one side of us and the Olympic Mts. on the other side of us. Most of our weather comes in from the south and goes right up the slot over the top of us. Sometimes it veers more right and sometimes more left. On the left and right, it can be a crapshoot as to who gets the snow or who gets the rain.
> 
> But going from south to north, certain areas always get hit a little harder. Belfair to the south and Poulsbo to the north will always get more wind and more rain than where I live in the middle and if there's a "chance of snow" in the forecast, I probably won't get any but people in Belfair and Poulsbo will.
> 
> So living here in the city I wasn't at all worried about having any problems from flooding streets or falling trees or blowing wind. In Belfair to the south or in Poulsbo to the north, I would have been expecting power outages, flooding, and trees across roads without question. That's just the way those areas are.



Since we're so close to the ocean and the Chesapeake Bay, we have warmer air than that just north of us, so usually we get rain when they get snow. But not always. 

I remember well the first hurricane season I experienced. DH was in the Navy and they take the ships out to sea to prevent them from banging against the piers in the wind. I heard that, blown in hurricane-force winds, a bottle cap can break a plate-glass window. I never forgot that.


----------



## rodentraiser

And today it's sunshine all the way! I found a little park I'd heard of but hadn't visited before. It has about 7 parking spaces, a driveway's worth of grass and I think one picnic table. But it's right on the water. I just had to get right up to the water and I almost got blown away for my pains. So we have a nice, but windy day today.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to a breezy, cloudy 89°F today.  Broke a record.


----------



## dragnlaw

Now it is down to 49 F, but earlier we sat outside to play cards in the sun.  Fantastic for October.  not complaining!!!

Tomorrow supposed to reach 70 + but with some rain...  and that's OK by me!


----------



## Cheryl J

rodentraiser said:


> And today it's sunshine all the way! I found a little park I'd heard of but hadn't visited before. It has about 7 parking spaces, a driveway's worth of grass and I think one picnic table. But it's right on the water. I just had to get right up to the water and I almost got blown away for my pains. So we have a nice, but windy day today.


 
That sounds nice, RR...reminds me of a tiny little park I used to walk to back when I lived in east Bremerton.  Beautiful area, and right on the Sound. I loved it there, and it brings back good memories.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cold and damp here in the north west of England - not the nicest kind of autumnal weather. I felt sorry for the Wonder Horse, who's knocking on a bit (25 years old last March) and let him stay in in a nice warm stable with lots of hay and a big breakfast. The field is very muddy already.

I expect those of you in the New England area are enjoying the change in leaf colours - or is that over. Something I've always fancied seeing. (You can forget DisneyLand as far as I'm concerned - all those children!)


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> I expect those of you in the New England area are enjoying the change in leaf colours - or is that over. Something I've always fancied seeing. (You can forget DisneyLand as far as I'm concerned - all those children!)



New England isn't the only area of the country that has spectacular fall color - the Midwest has gorgeous oak, maple, aspen and birch trees, too. I really miss it this time of year, although thanks to climate change, it's later than usual. 

We have to go all the way to the mountains to see good fall color here in Virginia. In our area, it doesn't get cold enough to cause the color change, so the leaves pretty much turn brown and fall off - except for the few maples around, including the one DH planted in front of our house. But it's still too early here.


----------



## rodentraiser

I bet it's the same one. I remembered the name - Bachmann Park. What's funny is I found it after taking a slow abbreviated "road trip" through the back roads of Manette. I just came on the park because it was the end of a road I'd been following. 

I can't resist going down long windy or hilly roads. And I love to look at houses. Problem is, I look like I'm casing the neighborhood when I do that and so many of them have a Neighborhood Watch sign out. 

Today is much cooler out but with sun, although I do see a few clouds coming up.


----------



## Cheryl J

rodentraiser said:


> *I bet it's the same one. I remembered the name - Bachmann Park. What's funny is I found it after taking a slow abbreviated "road trip" through the back roads of Manette. I just came on the park because it was the end of a road I'd been following. *
> 
> I can't resist going down long windy or hilly roads. And I love to look at houses. Problem is, I look like I'm casing the neighborhood when I do that and so many of them have a Neighborhood Watch sign out.
> 
> Today is much cooler out but with sun, although I do see a few clouds coming up.


 
I don't remember if it was named Bachmann Park, but it was a few blocks from Manette Bridge....it was close to 20 years ago.  Was there a little gazebo out over the water, too?  If so, it's the same little park.  I lived near the intersection of Trenton Ave. and Shore Dr. 
I'll have to look it up on googlemaps.


----------



## dragnlaw

We are having a gorgeous 70 F day, not sunny,although she peeks out once in a while, so very cloudy but so very warm.


----------



## roadfix

It was nice and 60 this morning when I got up but it's going up to 90 this afternoon, and even warmer tomorrow before it starts to drop back down.  I hate hot weather in the fall.   
Oh, and we're getting a red flag alert also, meaning no open fires anywhere in the county.   That means hot, dry winds, and very low humidity.


----------



## Addie

Well we got the really warm weather they were promising us all week. The temp has been 79ºF. No complaints from here.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cheryl J said:


> I don't remember if it was named Bachmann Park, but it was a few blocks from Manette Bridge....it was close to 20 years ago.  Was there a little gazebo out over the water, too?  If so, it's the same little park.  I lived near the intersection of Trenton Ave. and Shore Dr.
> I'll have to look it up on googlemaps.



Yep, that's it.


----------



## CharlieD

We had a beautiful day. Blue sky. 50'S. Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J

rodentraiser said:


> Yep, that's it.


 
Small world....! Had many picnic lunches there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thunder! We have thunder! It has been raining in various degrees since noon today. Right now it's a hard rain('s gonna fall), and Himself just noticed that there is lightning. We sure could use the rain, so I'm not complaining. I'll see about how much we got when I get to check the birdbath tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieD

Been raining whole morning. Cold, brrrrr...


----------



## LPBeier

It is pouring rain, slightly windy and cold but not freezing. In other words, a normal fall day in the Great Wet North!


----------



## CakePoet

We woke up to minus 5 C,  ice fog made the  sunrise magical and I had to  try to find the winter clothes for the  kid, because yesterday it was  plus 5  C.


----------



## dragnlaw

38 (3C) dropping to 28 (-2C) overnight.  I saw a couple of insky binsky snow flakes or more like tiny dots of snow while coming back in the house just now.  

Normal for here....   maybe a tad early for the pipes to freeze but guess I'll turn off and blow out the outside taps this weekend.  Better early than late.  Needs two people as there are about 14 taps around the place.  Each one has to be opened one at a time and blown out from the top tap.  

I actually did it by myself one year, walk to and open a tap, walk back up to the main, blow it out til you 'hope' you got it all, walk back and close it, walk on to the next, etc, etc, and each gets progressively further away. 

Don't know what the guy was thinking of that installed them but I curse every fall.  Then I curse again in the spring because there is always a leak somewhere!


----------



## taxlady

Dragnlaw, how do you "blow out" the taps? We have just always turned it off from inside and left it open. Had no idea I was supposed to do anything more.


----------



## dragnlaw

No, you don't have to.  Your taps are on the outside wall of your house, with a shutoff valve just inside the wall.  What you do is absolutely correct.  Actually on newer houses now (at least since 2000 maybe earlier) there are taps that when you turn them off outside the actual valve is on the inside of the outside wall - so you could still use them in winter should you want/need to. 

But I live on a farm and have pipes running underground to several different out-buildings/gardens etc.  I use an air compressor and put a tire valve on one of the taps close to the house but up high...  in actual fact, it's my outdoor shower   .  Once I open a valve at a distance, we use walky talkies, I say start, when there is just air coming out I tell them to stop, then go on to the next one.

While I had the horses here, they had heated buckets, but with the water turned off I had to use 18 litre water jugs to lug water to them.  I still have water in the barns, those run all year, again the valves go down about 4 feet. So it wasn't like I was lugging it from the house!


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Dragnlaw, that makes sense. Yes, the tap is on the outside wall of the house. The shutoff valve is probably 30 feet away. But, it's in a heated basement, so the inside pipe stays warm. The house was built in the early 70s.


----------



## Cheryl J

Woo hoo!  Lovin' this rain.  Seems like forever since we've had a good downpour.


----------



## Addie

So glad to hear the good new Cheryl. 

For us, a drizzle off and on. Nothing to write home about


----------



## taxlady

Drizzle and rain with a high of 5°C (41°F). Last night when we went out for supper, it felt like -3°C and there was mixed rain and snow. I do have my three season tires on the car, but I better get those winter tires put on soon. I always aim for October.


----------



## Kayelle

*R a i n !!! *It even woke me up three times last night!!


----------



## Chef Munky

Kayelle said:


> *R a i n !!! *It even woke me up three times last night!!



Wasn't that just awesome!?
Looks like were going to get more today.It's    about time.
Good, lazy stay in bed kind of day watching old Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wasn't that nice, ladies?  I wonder if roadfix got rain down south where he is.  Looked like they were bracing for a lot more than what they got....thank goodness. 

It came down so hard here that it was bouncing back up off the street - looked like upside down rain.


----------



## Addie

It started out with a misty rain. It is now pouring out. We have been getting winds coming in from the ocean. Very unusual. The only time we get winds from that direction is when we are having a Nor'easter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

72°F and dry...wish we could get some rain.  But it's been below freezing most nights.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 72°F and dry...wish we could get some rain.  But it's been below freezing most nights.



The other morning when I got up it was just above freezing. 33-34ºF. Took a while to warm up to the mid 40's. Western Massachusetts has already gotten snow. That is just not right. Not in October.


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> Wasn't that nice, ladies?  I wonder if roadfix got rain down south where he is.  Looked like they were bracing for a lot more than what they got....thank goodness.
> 
> It came down so hard here that it was bouncing back up off the street - looked like upside down rain.



Yeah, we got a little trickle this morning.    Glad it didn't come down like we were expecting.   We have a small leak above our foyer.   I still need to get up on the roof and patch some of the suspect areas...


----------



## Mad Cook

The day before November and we have been throwing off sweaters right, left and centre and the Wonder Horse went out in the field without a rug because it was so hot.

Most peculiar.


----------



## roadfix

Nice, mild day here.    Perfect weather for the world's largest Halloween party in West Hollywood tonight.  I stay away from the area at all cost.   Too many freaks and the traffic mess.  
We'll be T or T'ing tonight with the grand kids.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to rig a porch light and hope the wind dies down so the kids can stand upright for trick or treating...warm but very windy.


----------



## LPBeier

Very wet though it is supposed to clear up before the kids go out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's snowing!!!!!!  33°F, I can wear a coat!!!


----------



## Katie H

Crazy here.  It's 76F, bright and sunny.  Light breeze.  Probably made it to 80F today.  I'm back in shorts and a tank top, although I will say I only wore long pants and a tee shirt for three days prior.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's snowing!!!!!!  33°F, I can wear a coat!!!



Just make sure you keep it there please. No need to share.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow....freezing temps expected here in the high desert.  Supposed to get down to 29F tonight.  I just moved my thriving jalapeno plants up close to the house and made a bed for my senior outdoor kitty in the guest room.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 76° F here along the river!  Stupid broken foot.  Really wanted to go for a walk.  I did go out and pull up a bunch of dead plants.

My NoDak peeps are getting snow too!


----------



## Cheryl J

Crazy weather, isn't it?  We had a high of only about 62F here in my area of SoCal today - it's almost unheard of to get down below freezing this early in the year.  

I hope your foot heals quickly Dawg, and that you're able to get out and about and back to normal soon.  Especially with your nice weather!


Enjoy your snow, Princess...I know how much you love it.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow....freezing temps expected here in the high desert.  Supposed to get down to 29F tonight.  I just moved my thriving jalapeno plants up close to the house and made a bed for my senior outdoor kitty in the guest room.



 Cheryl, wrap that jalapeno plant in something. Cloth, plastic, anything. It will help to keep the winds from blowing away the moisture in the plant. And to keep frostbite at arms length. 

 Bundle up and get out those flannel jammies you haven't worn in years.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not plastic! If temps get down to freezing, any plastic resting on the plant will cause a frozen spot. You need to use a fabric to play it safe.


----------



## Mad Cook

We didn't get the floods as bad as they got in the south of England but it did its best. I had to drive very slowly through several minor lakes on the road on the way up to the stables. The horses couldn't go out as their 40 acre field was a pond! Fortunately my house is on a hill about 100 feet above the river bed so we didn't have a lot of problems although the house roof gutters couldn't cope and I couldn't see out of the windows because of the over-flow.

It tried to snow one day last week but it was very half hearted and melted almost as some as it landed.

We're a "small island", to quote Bill Bryson, so we don't have the same climate extemes as you do on mainland USA


----------



## Addie

Extreme climates? Good heavens, California is still in the midst of a severe drought, the middle of the country is getting snow that is sticking and piling up and the east coast is still trying to act like early fall. Thirty-five or below one day and then in the sixties the next day.


----------



## CakePoet

Foggy, wet and grey.. the snow is gone.


----------



## Addie

Well, Worcester hills are stopping the snow from reaching us here on the coast. But the temps are in the 30's. I am so grateful that I don't have to worry about a heating bill. The older I get, the more I appreciate the warmth of the heating system. But I do keep a large stock pot of water on the back burner of the stove.


----------



## buckytom

It's 35° and sunny out today, so since we  have a lot of guests coming tomorrow, I have to get outside and shovel the driveway and salt the walks while the sun is up. 

I love our new house up on a mountain, but our neighbors warned us that we get a lot of snow,  so be ready. I hope the guy at the hardware store fixes the snowblower soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> It's 35° and sunny out today, so since we  have a lot of guests coming tomorrow, I have to get outside and shovel the driveway and salt the walks while the sun is up.
> 
> I love our new house up on a mountain, but our neighbors warned us that we get a lot of snow,  so be ready. I hope the guy at the hardware store fixes the snowblower soon.



Heh, I hired a 14 year old who wants the money to shovel snow, mow the yard...mostly the drudge work of yard care.  He enjoys doing it and I enjoy paying him for it.  That kid will work a shovel/wheelbarrow all day for $5/hour and lunch.


----------



## taxlady

We had our first snow earlier this week. It isn't all gone yet, but it's mostly off the roads. I'm getting my winter tires put on Sigrid tomorrow. There are supposed to be flurries. I hope there isn't much snow before I get those tires switched out. "All season", or as we call them, "3 season" tires just aren't as good on snow or below 7°C (45°F) as proper winter tires.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That kid will work a shovel/wheelbarrow all day for $5/hour and lunch.



Holey bejoley!  $5/hour AND lunch!!  What is your minimum wage in Wyoming?  Kids here can command up to almost $10 depending on the job, but usually 7 or 8!  Yes, even the 14 year olds!  Our minimum wage is $10.75...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Holey bejoley!  $5/hour AND lunch!!  What is your minimum wage in Wyoming?  Kids here can command up to almost $10 depending on the job, but usually 7 or 8!  Yes, even the 14 year olds!  Our minimum wage is $10.75...



Depends on the job, sometimes he gets $10 an hour, most of the time that is a one off job, not an all day job.

$5 an hour is usually when he wanders up and I am already outside working in the yard and he helps me.  We are negotiating the pay for helping me with the kitchen floor, scraping up the glued down foam backing.


----------



## Cheryl J

62F here now, cloudy and a bit windy.  Low of *28F*  tonight.


----------



## dragnlaw

Oh boy, I might be in a bit of trouble.  This cold snap caught me by surprise - my fault as I wasn't checking.  We've got below freezing for the week and have not turned off my outside taps...  argghhh.  Will get warmer next week and I can do it then... just hoping the damage is minimal!.
We usually have freezing at night and above during the day, never deep enough to freeze under ground pipes.  Boy, did I screw up this year!


----------



## rodentraiser

Raining here. We're supposed to get an inch of rain tomorrow. It's like the usual, we'll probably get the entire inch in about 20 minutes. Then the sun will come out.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Raining here. We're supposed to get an inch of rain tomorrow. It's like the usual, we'll probably get the entire inch in about 20 minutes. Then the sun will come out.



rr, when I lived in Tacoma, my girlfriend and I each had a boy the same age. The four of us went everywhere together. Regardless of the weather. One day we had to go down Pacific Avenue to get to the bank. It was *pouring* out. Typical weather for the area. But we didn't let that stop us. One had on the stroller, and one  hand holding up an umbrella. Cars that were air planeing  slowed down to see these two crazy females and their kids out in that weather. The kids thought it was a lot of fun.


----------



## RPCookin

Sunny, mid 40's, wind 30-40 out of the NW.  Just drove to town (20 miles).  Got pushed around a bit in my F-150.


----------



## Addie

Low 40's, temp going down tonight and staying there. Rain expected for the next three days. 

Oh, so much joy to look forward to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's soup and stew weather! I don't mind the rain, *Addie*. After all, into every life a little rain must fall. I'm trying to make the best of days no matter what the weather, enjoying Nature in all of her varied moods. And, yes, I'll still feel that way once the snows start to fall - at least for the first 10-15 inches.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's soup and stew weather! I don't mind the rain, *Addie*. After all, into every life a little rain must fall. I'm trying to make the best of days no matter what the weather, enjoying Nature in all of her varied moods. And, yes, I'll still feel that way once the snows start to fall - at least for the first 10-15 inches.



The problem for me with rain is that when I HAVE to make a run to the store, it becomes so difficult for me to walk. As long as I stay inside, I don't feel it as much. But once I step outside into that wet world, it stays with me until the sun has ben shining for a couple of days. And it is certainly not due to extra girth. I can feel my two hips grinding with every step. I don't mind the snow. After all I live in New England. What I do mind is when folks don't shovel their sidewalks.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> The problem for me with rain is that when I HAVE to make a run to the store, it becomes so difficult for me to walk. As long as I stay inside, I don't feel it as much. But once I step outside into that wet world, it stays with me until the sun has ben shining for a couple of days. And it is certainly not due to extra girth. I can feel my two hips grinding with every step. I don't mind the snow. After all I live in New England. What I do mind is when folks don't shovel their sidewalks.



Interesting. You say you shop only once a month, and eat hardly anything, and buy paper and cleaning goods online, so I can't imagine that you HAVE to run to the store very often. Especially since one son lives with you and your daughter lives a few minutes away.


----------



## RPCookin

Wind still howling, temps in the mid 30's.  Downright nasty out there.  Supposed to stay cold for at least the next week.  

I have my grocery list made out for Sunday dinner - Hungarian Goulash Soup.  I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## bethzaring

NWS is predicting 3*F tonight.  Here is a photo from this morning


----------



## LPBeier

It is pouring here once again so no walk with the dog and cat for another day. All three of us miss it


----------



## buckytom

Pouring rain here too. We really need it. We've been in severe drought conditions since the early summer.

I drive past a few reservoirs every day on my way into work and it's scary how low they are getting. About the only thing good about it is that it's a fine time to go retrieve snagged fishing lures now that the water has receeded.

The last good rain we had was in July. I managed to lock myself out of the house while gardening, but I did shoot a neat video of the downpour from my porch while waiting for DW to come home.


----------



## Katie H

Had a little rain yesterday but not really enough to relieve the severe drought and fire risk conditions.  At least we're not in the middle of the kind of problem the folks in Gatlinburg, TN are facing.

Back up to nearly 70F today and sunny but quite windy.  I noticed as I was driving today that quite a few floral arrangements had blown off graves in the area cemeteries and were in the ditch.  Also many of the Christmas decorations people had put outside in their yards and houses/porches were either somewhere in their yard or in a ditch similar to what I observed at the graveyards.  Must've had some wind last night.

Been a very unusual autumn season.  Makes me wonder what winter will be like.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> Pouring rain here too...The last good rain we had was in July. I managed to lock myself out of the house while gardening, but I did shoot a neat video of the downpour from my porch while waiting for DW to come home.


Wow, BT, nice digs you guys have for yourselves. Still NJ, though? On one of our trips to FL, Himself missed the signs for the Garden State Parkway and we ended up going down the east coast, until we got to Tom's River. Headed across state at that point, taking SR 70. The middle of the state is so pretty! Nothing at all like the "What exit?" side of the state.


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> Interesting. You say you shop only once a month, and eat hardly anything, and buy paper and cleaning goods online, so I can't imagine that you HAVE to run to the store very often. Especially since one son lives with you and your daughter lives a few minutes away.



  Aww com'on GG - she was sneaking out for a cigarette!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bethzaring said:


> NWS is predicting 3*F tonight...


Brrr! Hope you're toasty warm in your lovely home. Those ornamental grasses with the snow on them are really striking. Very pretty setting.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, BT, nice digs you guys have for yourselves. Still NJ, though? On one of our trips to FL, Himself missed the signs for the Garden State Parkway and we ended up going down the east coast, until we got to Tom's River. Headed across state at that point, taking SR 70. The middle of the state is so pretty! Nothing at all like the "What exit?" side of the state.


 
Thanks, CG. Yup, still in Jersey. 

How can you miss the signs for the GSP? there are 7 million of them all along it's length. 

Jersey isn't just overcrowded beaches, shopping malls, and petrochemical plants like most people think. My nieces live near west 70  towards Pennsylvania. Very pretty down there. Good trout fishing.


----------



## buckytom

Speaking of beaches, my boy should know better than to ask me to bury him in the sand (I told him to close his eyes so he didn't get sand in them):


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> Speaking of beaches, my boy should know better than to ask me to bury him in the sand (I told him to close his eyes so he didn't get sand in them):



Ah, you are a bad boy, bad ...


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful area you live in, bucky.  So green!  Funny pic, too - looks like the boy is good with his jokester dad. 
----------------------------------------------
Whoa....been COLD here in the mornings. 28F when I got up this morning around 7.  If this early season cold weather keeps up, I wouldn't be surprised to see snow here in the valley this winter.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Thanks, CG. Yup, still in Jersey.
> 
> How can you miss the signs for the GSP? there are 7 million of them all along it's length.
> 
> Jersey isn't just overcrowded beaches, shopping malls, and petrochemical plants like most people think. My nieces live near west 70  towards Pennsylvania. Very pretty down there. Good trout fishing.



My niece lives in a place called Lake Estates in NJ. It is a gated community. Every single year when my sister was alive and still does, she comes back to Massachusetts for Christmas. She has never celebrated this holiday in any of the homes they lived in. Conn., Michigan, Alabama and so many more. Her husband is a chemical engineer and my niece is a teacher for special needs kids with severe learning disabilities. So they have moved a lot. The last I heard, he works in Florida and she in Pennsylvania. They commute for a week at a time and meet up for weekends. What a life!


----------



## roadfix

Winds!
All this mess from a single palm tree in front of my shop.


----------



## Addie

I ate palm frons. They do make a mess when off the tree and not on where they belong.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> Winds!
> All this mess from a single palm tree in front of my shop.


That's an impressive mess. How's the tree doing?


----------



## roadfix

The city used to periodically come out and chop the dead frawns but not as frequenly in recent years.    So every time we have wind gusts it creates a mess.   These frawns are heavy and they fall from 70 feet up.   It creates traffic hazards too.


----------



## Dawgluver

We've gotten 8, maybe even 10 inches of snow so far, according to my patio bench.


Thinking it might be time to bring in my hummingbird feeder.  It's finally stopped snowing and starting to melt a bit now, up to 35° F.  Looked like a winter wonderland this morning.


----------



## rodentraiser

WOOHOOHOO! They're calling for snow tonight and still saying 3 to 5 inches of snow on Wednesday. We rarely get snow here so when we do, it's always fun/aggravating/educational.

To see how our drivers do in a couple inches of snow, just go to Youtube and search for 'Seattle drivers in snow' and be prepared to laugh your heads off.


----------



## taxlady

rodentraiser said:


> WOOHOOHOO! They're calling for snow tonight and still saying 3 to 5 inches of snow on Wednesday. We rarely get snow here so when we do, it's always fun/aggravating/educational.
> 
> To see how our drivers do in a couple inches of snow, just go to Youtube and search for 'Seattle drivers in snow' and be prepared to laugh your heads off.


I just watched two. What kind of tires do you people use? I can't imagine having that kind of difficulty getting my car to move with "all season tires" (we call them three season tires). At least people weren't going too fast for the conditions.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just watched two. What kind of tires do you people use? I can't imagine having that kind of difficulty getting my car to move with "all season tires" (we call them three season tires). At least people weren't going too fast for the conditions.



One thing I do know is that you cannot go over the Cascades without tire chains. The State Troopers will send you right back to where you started. 

When I lived in the Parkland area of Tacoma, I was at the bottom of a hill. My next door neighbor and I used to sit in the window and watch the Slip and Slide Show. The folks there are just as bad drivers as in Seattle. 

One time a fully loaded logging truck came down that hill so fast. He thought his load would help him hug the road. No such luck for that poor idiot. Because all of the towing companies were busy all over the county, the cops called Ft. Lewis to send one of their towing vehicles.


----------



## buckytom

We're supposed to get an inch of snow in the morning at home. Just rain here in the city.

I'm going down to the hardware store on the way home to find out what the heck happened to my snow blower. I brought it in to them to do a routine maintenance, oil change, etc. on it because the carburetor was gummy, but that was over a month ago. I should have just cleaned it myself.

Here's a video of a back road leading up to my house from the first snow storm of this season.


----------



## Addie

It's is pics like that, that make me happy I live where I do. Only rain. SO FAR! We are supposed to get a smattering of a few flakes tomorrow. But I doubt it. The predicted temp is in the mid 40's. Just too warm for snow. And living this close to the ocean, it stays warmer than further inland.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> ...I'm going down to the hardware store on the way home to find out what the heck happened to my snow blower. I brought it in to them to do a routine maintenance, oil change, etc. on it because the carburetor was gummy, but that was over a month ago...


I'm guessing they sold it to the  highest bidder?   

That is beautiful country, *bucky*, but it's a veritable highway compared to my favorite road back home. When I worked in an office in the outer suburbs while still living at home with Mom and Dad (first ring-suburb right outside of Cleveland), I used to drive along Riverview Road. That's it's name, and that's your view. Lovely winding road with rolling hills. Panicked my Mom to death thinking of what I might be dealing with. I told her what I was dealing with: you can't do over 25 on that road in good weather, all I could run into is another slow driver (or maybe a deer), and I wasn't contending with crazy highway drivers going faster than conditions allowed. Besides, that was the "main" road to two different ski resorts. The towns made sure that road was clear and well-salted!


----------



## buckytom

Ski resorts in Ohio?

Must have been right in the middle, 'cause the ends are round..

Bah dum dum.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I spent a few cool winters skiing at Boston Mills, which was literally down the hill from my office - right down Snowville Road. I'd lock the skis into the rack on the back of my VW Beetle, toss the boots and gear in the trunk (poles in the back seat because they were too long for the trunk   ), and head to work. I'd stop in the cafeteria after work to get a light supper (building was mostly data center, so it ran 24 hours), then dress for schussing and head out the door. Mom and Dad wouldn't see me till the slopes closed...and they were lighted slopes. Ah, to be young and limber again!


----------



## LPBeier

It is snowing  However, it will probably turn to rain pretty soon and hopefully the temp will stay on the warmer side of 0 celsius so it doesn't freeze.


----------



## taxlady

Getting our second snow of the winter. Already a bit more than the forecast. ~7-8 cm (~3 inches).


----------



## taxlady

This is video taken today in downtown Montreal. It must be really slippery, because Montrealers can usually handle snow and most of those cars have snow tires. Legally required from 15 December.

https://youtu.be/0BhhsEuYXZQ

Hmm, I wonder why that just shows the link and not the video.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yikes, *taxy*, you would think that the cop car would at least be properly shod! Then again, Himself said it looked like there might be a lot of ice, too, and that studded tires are better to stop you from sliding. 

Speaking of the cop car, ages ago a car of mine was back at the dealership because of a faulty gas tank that needed replacing. The loaner they gave me was so big Himself and I swapped cars. I drove his 1972 Plymouth Duster to work - and then it snowed. I wasn't used to handling a bigger car, so I kept to the main roads going home. Along the route was a hill similar to that one in the video - and I went down it just like the cop did! Well, except that I was lucky and didn't run into anyone. *phew!*


----------



## Andy M.

Woke up to THIS!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yikes, *taxy*, you would think that the cop car would at least be properly shod! Then again, Himself said it looked like there might be a lot of ice, too, and that studded tires are better to stop you from sliding.
> 
> Speaking of the cop car, ages ago a car of mine was back at the dealership because of a faulty gas tank that needed replacing. The loaner they gave me was so big Himself and I swapped cars. I drove his 1972 Plymouth Duster to work - and then it snowed. I wasn't used to handling a bigger car, so I kept to the main roads going home. Along the route was a hill similar to that one in the video - and I went down it just like the cop did! Well, except that I was lucky and didn't run into anyone. *phew!*


I'm blaming the city for not getting salt and grit on the roads quickly enough. It's not like the snow wasn't in the forecast.


----------



## rodentraiser

taxlady said:


> I just watched two. What kind of tires do you people use? I can't imagine having that kind of difficulty getting my car to move with "all season tires" (we call them three season tires). At least people weren't going too fast for the conditions.



Well, here's the deal with the drivers in Seattle. To begin with, the hills are pretty steep. In Bremerton, there's a couple of hills I go up in 2nd gear. The one I like the best is one that is so steep going down, you can't see the road under the car hood as you start to go over the top. Scares the crap out of flatlanders. The other thing is, those people weren't really driving in snow. 

What happens here is the snow falls at night, melts the next day when the temp rises, and then freezes to a solid sheet of ice at night when the temps drop again. Then more snow falls at night and covers the ice.

Believe me, nothing is going to help those people drive on ice, not all season tires, chains, cables, 4WD, nothing. The ice takes you where the ice wants to take you.

Anyhoo, we didn't get any snow downtown where I live this time, but over across the bridge there was about an inch of it. Just enough to frost all the trees and bushes and make everything look gorgeous. Of course, it all melted by noon. But now I'm seeing where we're supposed to get between 3" and 5" on Thursday. 

  The amount of snow will depend on where you live, though. Right after I moved up to my house (500ft above sea level), we got two storms that piled about 15" on us. But Seattle, less than 15 miles away as the crow flies, got no snow at all. I worked in Seattle at the time. Try explaining to your boss, who is looking at sunshine and clear roads, that you can't get to work because you're snowed in.


----------



## taxlady

rodentraiser said:


> Well, here's the deal with the drivers in Seattle. To begin with, the hills are pretty steep. In Bremerton, there's a couple of hills I go up in 2nd gear. The one I like the best is one that is so steep going down, you can't see the road under the car hood as you start to go over the top. Scares the crap out of flatlanders. The other thing is, those people weren't really driving in snow.
> 
> What happens here is the snow falls at night, melts the next day when the temp rises, and then freezes to a solid sheet of ice at night when the temps drop again. Then more snow falls at night and covers the ice.
> 
> Believe me, nothing is going to help those people drive on ice, not all season tires, chains, cables, 4WD, nothing. The ice takes you where the ice wants to take you.
> 
> Anyhoo, we didn't get any snow downtown where I live this time, but over across the bridge there was about an inch of it. Just enough to frost all the trees and bushes and make everything look gorgeous. Of course, it all melted by noon. But now I'm seeing where we're supposed to get between 3" and 5" on Thursday.
> 
> The amount of snow will depend on where you live, though. Right after I moved up to my house (500ft above sea level), we got two storms that piled about 15" on us. But Seattle, less than 15 miles away as the crow flies, got no snow at all. I worked in Seattle at the time. Try explaining to your boss, who is looking at sunshine and clear roads, that you can't get to work because you're snowed in.


I take it back. Ice under snow is really slippery. The only thing that helps with that is studded winter tires. Did you see the video I linked to earlier today, in this thread? That's Montrealers sliding like that on a hill that's steeper than it looks in the video. Seems the city has come up with some stupid money saving formula about salting/gritting the roads, so they were slipping on snow on ice too.


----------



## Addie

The video came through for me TL. 

*Andy*, you got a lot more than we did. When I left the house at 7:30, it was snowing. By the time I left the store at 10:30 it was raining. No complaints from these here parts.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cold but not actually freezing here. Definitely bedsocks and 2 hotwater bottles needed at bedtime though (I have the radiator turned off in my bedroom as I don't like a warm room at night). We had a thin skittering of snow about a fortnight ago which thawed within the day so that's probably done it for this winter.

If it does snow seriously (that's 2-3 inches here!), I won't be able to get the car out of the house drive and up the lane (its a steep hill and the council don't clear it) but it's only 15 minutes walk into the village if necessary and I can ring up and get someone to look after the Wonder Horse who's tucked up snuggly in his loose box in the American Barn 6 miles away.


----------



## buckytom

We're supposed to get another 3 inches of snow by the morning, but what I'm finding is that means more like  5 or 6 inches at my house. We're at around 1300' elevation, and that makes all the difference.

Thankfully the hardware store called and said my snow blower is ready to be picked up.


----------



## rodentraiser

Oh my word. It looks like they just upped the amount of snow we're supposed to get on Thursday. Remember, this is for an area that only gets a couple inches maybe once every 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, RR!  Be safe.  That's almost unheard of for western WA.  I lived up there back in (trying to remember....the late 90's I think) when Seattle had a few inches of snowfall and it paralyzed the city.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thanks! I did the major grocery shopping and got gas today. Tomorrow all I have to is get the rest of my groceries and pick up my prescriptions and I'm good.


----------



## GotGarlic

Looks like it should be mostly gone Friday, with the temperature up to 40.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rodentraiser said:


> Oh my word. It looks like they just upped the amount of snow we're supposed to get on Thursday...[/IMG]


I hope you picked up fixin's for soups. Looks like it's a good day to stay tucked safely at home cooking up a storm! ~ Stay safe.

************************************

Looks like winter has arrived, kinda. A dusting of snow on Monday that is still hanging around in patches, with a bit more coming down right now. Won't get much, though. However, overnight lows this weekend will be in the mid-teens! Finally gave in and put the down comforter on the bed today...


----------



## rodentraiser

Yeah, I don't have to go anywhere until next Monday. 

CG, it might disappear on Friday, but look at what's in store for us next week:






At this point, personally, I think someone has their wires crossed. If we really get this much snow, I vow to eat a vegetable.



taxlady said:


> I take it back. Ice under snow is really  slippery. The only thing that helps with that is studded winter tires.  Did you see the video I linked to earlier today, in this thread? That's  Montrealers sliding like that on a hill that's steeper than it looks in  the video. Seems the city has come up with some stupid money saving  formula about salting/gritting the roads, so they were slipping on snow  on ice too.



I forgot to say, yes, I did watch it. And all I can say is, I really, really want some lights on top of my car. Because in case I slide down a hill,I would want them flashing all the way down, too!


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Yeah, I don't have to go anywhere until next Monday.
> 
> CG, it might disappear on Friday, but look at what's in store for us next week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, personally, I think someone has their wires crossed. If we really get this much snow, I vow to eat a vegetable.



Ah, the joys of global climate change. 

A green vegetable, right? 

Wonder why 3-5 inches this week is "snow" but 3-5 inches next week is "snow showers"?


----------



## CharlieD

Coming home from Florida was a rude awakening. From 80 to 25, and today is even colder, around 16. Wind makes it worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> Ah, the joys of global climate change.
> 
> A green vegetable, right?
> 
> Wonder why 3-5 inches this week is "snow" but 3-5 inches next week is "snow showers"?



Yeah, but I get to pick which one!


----------



## Addie

I just got a weather alert warning. Black tonight. Makes not only walking very difficult, but places drivers in precarious danger.


----------



## rodentraiser

I guess the whole northern part of the US is getting a storm of some kind. I heard the upper MIdwest is getting hit with a lot of wind and snow as well. 

Stay safe, Addie.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a balmy 20°F.  Thankfully, our 8+ inches of snow is almost gone, but we're supposed get more this weekend.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> I guess the whole northern part of the US is getting a storm of some kind. I heard the upper MIdwest is getting hit with a lot of wind and snow as well.
> 
> Stay safe, Addie.



Thank you. I do have to get up early and make a quick trip to the corner store. I want to make Julia Child's recipe for English Muffins. I need a special ingredient for them. Then back inside to stay. We are not expecting any snow until next Wednesday, but not much.


----------



## Cheryl J

40F here now, supposed to be a low of 28F tonight. I'm freezing half to death.   Just put on another sweatshirt and turned the heater on.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, we got our snow. All 1/4" of it. But I have no way of knowing what it's like further out of the city. There could be considerably more snow there.


----------



## rodentraiser

OK, I went out and walked around a little bit. It's more like an inch of snow now and still coming down. I made a couple snowballs and someone made a snowman in the parking lot.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> OK, I went out and walked around a little bit. It's more like an inch of snow now and still coming down. I made a couple snowballs and someone made a snowman in the parking lot.



It had to be a kid. They are always impatient for enough snow to fall.


----------



## rodentraiser

Ah, no kids living here. LOL But I understand that. In one snowfall we got back in 2006 or 7, I went out and made a snowman too. Just seemed like the thing to do. 

We ended up getting about 3 inches here, but in some places they got 5+ inches. Most of it is gone now, but there's some snow still hanging on.


----------



## pdswife

Warm and sunny and beautiful!


----------



## Dawgluver

pdswife said:


> Warm and sunny and beautiful!




I bet it is!  We're huge fans of Mexico, Cozumel specifically.  I'll have to research Mazatlan.  Lucky girl, you!

It's a cozy 28° F here, and we're supposed to get dumped on with snow starting this afternoon.


----------



## CharlieD

7.5 inches of snow and more on the way. Love it. Traffic is slow, I get to chance to smoke my cigars.


----------



## Andy M.

We got about 3" of wet snow overnight.  Now it's a little over freezing so it's slowly melting.


----------



## GotGarlic

Overcast and raining off and on today. Temp is about 60°F. A cold front is coming later in teh week, though.


----------



## buckytom

Ice, ice, and more ice on the mountain today.

It snowed yesterday, then rained , and now the temps are dropping.

DW just asked me to take out the garbage tonight before I go into work (normally a no-no in bear country) because our driveway is 135' straight downhill to the street, and it will turn into an icy couloir by the morning if it isn't now.

Last year, I went to take down the garbage on such a day and ended up riding the garbage can down the driveway because I couldn't stop. I finally fell over when I hit the curb cut in the street.

I got up, put the garbage back in the can, brushed myself off and pretended that I meant to do that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Ice, ice, and more ice on the mountain today.
> 
> It snowed yesterday, then rained , and now the temps are dropping.
> 
> DW just asked me to take out the garbage tonight before I go into work (normally a no-no in bear country) because our driveway is 135' straight downhill to the street, and it will turn into an icy couloir by the morning if it isn't now.
> 
> Last year, I went to take down the garbage on such a day and ended up riding the garbage can down the driveway because I couldn't stop. I finally fell over when I hit the curb cut in the street.
> 
> *I got up, put the garbage back in the can, brushed myself off and pretended that I meant to do that.*



Only way to do it...I'm trying to figure out how to pretend I meant to slide half under the car...


----------



## dragnlaw

Bucky and Princess - too funny! 

Well, we got a little bit of snow today...  'thank the egg' it was light and fluffy!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Only way to do it...I'm trying to figure out how to pretend I meant to slide half under the car...




Heh.  I limped home with a broken ankle after Beagle pulled me over a pebble on one of our icy walks a couple years ago.  About a half mile away from our house.  Not fun.

I try to stay closer to home during the winter now.  Using the recumbent exercise bike.

It's 22°F, and supposed to snow more later this week.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Bucky and Princess - too funny!
> 
> Well, we got a little bit of snow today...  'thank the egg' it was light and fluffy!



Are those kitty tracks I see there?


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie said:


> Are those kitty tracks I see there?



LOL...  no *Addie* - those are from my dog.  I'll have to look closer as there might be a few from the cats... 

by the way - have always been intending to tell you - I quote you  so often...  my headstone will NOT say I wish I'd done more housework...  LOL 

FYI  ..that's about 10" of snow on the table


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> LOL...  no *Addie* - those are from my dog.  I'll have to look closer as there might be a few from the cats...
> 
> by the way - have always been intending to tell you - I quote you  so often...  my headstone will NOT say I wish I'd done more housework...  LOL
> 
> FYI  ..that's about 10" of snow on the table



Sky clear, no snow, no rain. And temp presently 37ºF.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Been livin' my life in a slow hell, different girl every night at the hotel. I ain't seen the sunshine in three damn days.


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Been livin' my life in a slow hell, different girl every night at the hotel. I ain't seen the sunshine in three damn days.



 Oh you poor boy! My heart bleeds for you.  

We are living in a balmy 40 degree weather. Plummeting to below freezing tonight. So much goodness to look forward to.


----------



## medtran49

It's in the low 80s here, slightly overcast, after raining pretty much all weekend (a little cooler then and we got to open the windows somewhat though everything was damp feeling from all the humidity).  Really getting tired of this.  It's December.  High's are supposed to be in mid to high 70s for the most part with some occasionally cooler days when we get what's left of a cold front from up north.  No, there's no global warming.   It seems like every "winter" here is warmer and shorter over the last 7-8 years, and the record highs get a degree or 2 higher every year. 

And, no thank you to any comments about moving up north .  I've lived here too long and can't stand the cold either.  I nearly froze when I had to be in Central Mississippi 2 years ago in February.  I'd just like it to be a little cooler so that we don't have to run the A/C every day and can open up the house.


----------



## CakePoet

Promise of snow constantly turns into rain. Would have been nice have this rain during the summer, since we had a drought here.


----------



## CharlieD

It is too darn cold. - again this morning. it should be at least 10-20 degrees warmer in December. Where is that global warming they promised us?


----------



## Addie

Forty degrees right now. But tomorrow? Brrrrr! Temps will be dropping, flood warnings and windy. And I have an appointment tomorrow early morning right in the flood area. I usually make a coffee run when I am there. But not tomorrow. This place is less than a half block from the ocean. I am not looking forward to any of this at all. I hate cold weather!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

It is 16:30 hrs and the temp has dropped to 4 f (-16c).  Now I've always said it was only starting to get "cold" when it got to 0 f. and then really getting chilly at -10 f.  

But I just went out to close up the geese with no gloves...  and brrrr I feel chilled right thru.  Didn't take the poor dog for a walk today either.  Although earlier it was quite a bit warmer, that wind was tossing the trees around.  

Hate to admit my bones feel that cold, even thru all the fat I've packed around them!   Gads, my mother would have called me 'wimpy' being only 72!  Arghh, I am NOT acting old Mom! I think it is the pneumonia still lurking around in the background!


----------



## taxlady

First real cold of the season here in Greater Montreal too. -17°C (1°F) and feels like -28°C (-18°F). The DJ on the station I usually listen to mentioned the feels like and said, "If you are going outside, bring your scarf and mitts along for the ride. You'll thank me."


----------



## buckytom

The ponds and lakes are freezing over! Yay! 
I can't wait until we can get out on skates and shoot a puck around. It's been such a long time since I've skated on a pond.

Last year at this time we were fishing those same ponds in t-shirts, and playing hockey in the garage at night (no street lights).

This is how you can tell if your son remembered to wear his cup:


----------



## dragnlaw

*Bucky*, I'm laughing already and I haven't even watched your video yet! LOL 

*Taxy* - you're right, I completely forgot the "feel like" factor.  
Yup, it's -2f right now but because of the humidity it feels like -20f. 

Too funny, I opened the door for my dog to run out - and she backed up like I was herding her towards the bathtub! 

Well, it's 23:26 hrs now - she has the most amazing bladder control I've ever seen - if it is still this cold in the morning - she'll wait till about noon before she goes out to pee!!   Wish I could do that!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Child Abuse, *bt*! Bet he won't forget next time. 

************************

We're experiencing a balmy 14 degrees, with winds coasting away around 11, gusting close to 40. Gusting a lot, too. It's "balmy" because we have the thermostat set to 68 and we still have power, not because I'M "balmy".  This lady isn't poking her nose outside until it gets closer to 50...which will be in three days.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're experiencing a balmy 14 degrees, with winds coasting away around 11, gusting close to 40. Gusting a lot, too. It's "balmy" because we have the thermostat set to 68 and we still have power, not because I'M "balmy".  This lady isn't poking her nose outside until it gets closer to 50...which will be in three days.



Jeez, no fair that it's as cold here as it is there! Brrr! Oh well - if I can get through tomorrow, we're looking at 62F Saturday and 74 on Sunday! :woot2: With rain, of course, but you can't have everything :


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.  Oddly, the temperature is rising.  We have 15° F here along the river, and it's almost midnight.  We started out this morning at 5°.

Could be worse, I could be in northern ND.  Right now my little home town is at -37° F.


----------



## buckytom

Wow, Dawg. -37 is insanely cold. You don't need to trim nose hair at that temp. It breaks off!

It was 12 F when I left my mountain for work tonight. probably 20 F or so here in NYC. Still, I'd rather this than 90+ anyday.




Cooking Goddess said:


> Child Abuse, *bt*! Bet he won't forget next time.


 
Aw, c'mon. Maybe the third shot was a bit, but The Great Santini it wasn't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And we are @ 22 degrees F with a low of 18 tonight.  Almost t-shirt weather, with barely any wind.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh. BT, when I lived in the land of the ice and snow, we had no nose hair!  It DID break off!

PF, you'll need to dig out your bikini!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Heh. BT, when I lived in the land of the ice and snow, we had no nose hair! It DID break off!
> 
> *PF, you'll need to dig out your bikini*!


 

What?  And scare the tourists???


----------



## dragnlaw

When we lived in Minn. my brother would just step outside to "set" his hair (ducktail) for the day, he wouldn't use 'Vitalis'! 

But I doubt he would have done that had we been in the in the Dakotas - he might have been bald!

Com'on Farmer Jon - show us a pic with your hat off!


----------



## CWS4322

It is -12F. The forecast for tomorrow is -60F with wind gusts. I know about windchill, but when did weather in MN include wind gust forecasts? I am sure that Eastern Ontario is never this cold. My little dog steps outside, pees on the spot and his back legs are off the ground. That is about 15 seconds outside. Even my Dad's Std. Poodle puppy is taking no more than 30 seconds to do her business and only goes about 5 ft from the door. They say the weather will warm up by the weekend -7F. I feel like an immobilized Polar Bear by the time I get my layers on, my scarf wrapped around my face, my hat and face mask on--I can barely waddle out with the dog and still see. My Dad and I flip a coin to determine which of us will walk down the driveway to get the paper in the morning. BTW, Whiska, we've been calling the weather a bit brisk in Northern MN. Tomorrow we will probably call it frigid when the wind gusts are blowing. And, it is Sun Dog Season in N. Minnesota. A season I never knew existed. Remind me again why I am wintering in N. MN and not in TX or Eastern Ontario?


----------



## Dawgluver

I totally understand, CWS.  I put on the heavy coat, the boots, the gloves, put the hood up, try to walk Beagle.  Nope nope nope.  She pees 8 feet out the door, and immediately wants back in.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> I totally understand, CWS.  I put on the heavy coat, the boots, the gloves, put the hood up, try to walk Beagle.  Nope nope nope.  She pees 8 feet out the door, and immediately wants back in.


The house is at 75F. I wear a short-sleeved T-shirt in the house, but to go outside, I add a cashmere turtleneck, topped with one of my Dale wool sweaters, trade my leggings for long underwear, jeans, wind pants, add mohair socks to whatever socks I have on, pack boots, chopper mitts, Columbia jacket with the down liner with all head/face gear already mentioned, and that is just to walk down the driveway to the mailbox. No frigging way am I going snow shoeing or x-c skiing anytime soon. 

Couldn't resist getting Dad a pair of wind pants for Christmas. He complains that even with his hunting pants and long underwear on, the wind chills him to the bone. Everyone should have wind pants in this part of the world. I tossed mine in the car when we went to Grand Forks "just in case." Fashion goes out the window in this part of the world at this time of the year.

I really would like to get him one of those Milwaukee jackets that have the heater elements in them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yeah.  We all look like some sort of Nordic demon creature around here.  Unless you recognize the color of your neighbor's coat, the only way you can tell who you are talking to is the color of their eyes or the sound of their voice.


----------



## dragnlaw

CWS4322 said:


> It is -12F. The forecast for tomorrow is -60F with wind gusts. I know about windchill, but when did weather in MN include wind gust forecasts? I am sure that Eastern Ontario is never this cold.



Hoping to make you feel better I checked the weather in Ottawa for you.  This morning it is -13f ; mind you that is in the city, don't know what it would be like outside of town. 

I am a 10 min. walk from the Quebec/Ontario line, here it is -18f (feels like -35f) and yet it is only -9f in the town, 20 min. from me.  

Hills and valley's, ain't life grand! *CWS*, I call this double weather, double socks, double pants, double sweaters, double mitts, double headgear and double whatever else you can get on and still be able to walk!


----------



## Addie

Well it is presently 4ºF. And our Boston firefighters are presently fighting a six alarm fire in Charlestown. (Think Battle of Bunker Hill) About two blocks from the Obelisk and museum.


----------



## Addie

Oh dear! They just showed a firefighter covered in icicles. The Captain is rotating them so they can get warm.

I guess it could be worse. We are supposed to be getting snow for tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom

21°F in NYC this morning. 13°F on my mountain.
Snow on the way.

I need to find a couple of old roof shingles. The little ramp into my shed is as slick as snot when it gets wet or snowy, so every time that I have to go there to get the snowblower or tools or something, I've wiped out. Every time. Stapling the shingles to the ramp would give traction.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bucky, I didn't know there were mountains in New Jersey. What is the name of yours?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

CWS4322 said:


> I feel like an immobilized Polar Bear by the time I get my layers on, my scarf wrapped around my face, my hat and face mask on--I can barely waddle out with the dog and still see. My Dad and I flip a coin to determine which of us will walk down the driveway to get the paper in the morning. BTW, Whiska, we've been calling the weather a bit brisk in Northern MN. Tomorrow we will probably call it frigid when the wind gusts are blowing. And, it is Sun Dog Season in N. Minnesota. A season I never knew existed. Remind me again why I am wintering in N. MN and not in TX or Eastern Ontario?



I define a wee bit brisk is  when you are able to walk with a sense of purpose and a spring in your step.  Frigid is when you can only  waddle with all those layers on it doesn't matter how cold it is,  you think you may  need to stop along the way for sustenance (but can't) just to keep your energy up until you get to  where you  are going.
--

Well, it's up to 9F.  Good.  Up to 12 inches snowfall is now predicted over the next 24 hours. It is just starting, so you  read it here first.   Not so good.  I set the cat in the window  to keep my posted.  I'm gonna make a cuppa hot tea.  Uh-oop, she's left her station  already.  So much for that theory.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> 21°F in NYC this morning. 13°F on my mountain.
> Snow on the way.
> 
> I need to find a couple of old roof shingles. The little ramp into my shed is as slick as snot when it gets wet or snowy, so every time that I have to go there to get the snowblower or tools or something, I've wiped out. Every time. Stapling the shingles to the ramp would give traction.



BT, sometimes HD or Lowes has broken or undersized bundles of shingles that you can get for a steal. Sometimes one shingle will break or be cracked and the bundle cannot be sold as a whole. Or you may look at the end pieces they have of plywood when they cut one to size for a customer. If the trip to either store is too far, call first to see if they have either on hand. I know that the HD that Spike uses all the time will just give him the odd piece if they have one.


----------



## roadfix

We got some much need rain overnight.


----------



## CWS4322

Whiskadoodle said:


> I define a wee bit brisk is  when you are able to walk with a sense of purpose and a spring in your step.  Frigid is when you can only  waddle with all those layers on it doesn't matter how cold it is,  you think you may  need to stop along the way for sustenance (but can't) just to keep your energy up until you get to  where you  are going.
> --
> 
> Well, it's up to 9F.  Good.  Up to 12 inches snowfall is now predicted over the next 24 hours. It is just starting, so you  read it here first.   Not so good.  I set the cat in the window  to keep my posted.  I'm gonna make a cuppa hot tea.  Uh-oop, she's left her station  already.  So much for that theory.


The wind gusts haven't hit--yet. It is, however, -12F. I won the coin toss this morning so Dad had to bundle up and go out for the paper. After 30 minutes, I was beginning to think I had to send out a posse to find him. Luckily, before I got fully dressed, (and held off on calling the neighbour), he waddled in looking like a snowman.


----------



## buckytom

GotGarlic said:


> Bucky, I didn't know there were mountains in New Jersey. What is the name of yours?




Buckyback mountain. (Brokeback was already taken).


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> BT, sometimes HD or Lowes has broken or undersized bundles of shingles that you can get for a steal. Sometimes one shingle will break or be cracked and the bundle cannot be sold as a whole. Or you may look at the end pieces they have of plywood when they cut one to size for a customer. If the trip to either store is too far, call first to see if they have either on hand. I know that the HD that Spike uses all the time will just give him the odd piece if they have one.



Thanks, Adds. Good idea.

I guess I should go put these back before the neighbor gets home and looks up.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> We got some much need rain overnight.


 
Same up here last night and this morning, RF.  Had quite a storm to go along with it, knocked out power for a couple of hours.  Sunny and fairly warm now, but still super windy.


----------



## bethzaring

buckytom said:


> 21°F in NYC this morning. 13°F on my mountain.
> Snow on the way.
> 
> I need to find a couple of old roof shingles. The little ramp into my shed is as slick as snot when it gets wet or snowy, so every time that I have to go there to get the snowblower or tools or something, I've wiped out. Every time. Stapling the shingles to the ramp would give traction.



I use these when walking on ice.

https://www.amazon.com/STABILicers-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=8RKXYTVF24XQRXGAKXMK


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Buckyback mountain. (Brokeback was already taken).



So it's a bunny hill then?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Too. Danged. Cold.

Not that it really matters. The thermometer says "11" outside, but the living room thermostat says 68...and the kitchen has to be warmer. Two pots of soup bubbling on the stove? Definitely winter smells!


----------



## CWS4322

I'd be wearing shorts and flip-flops if it were 11 degrees. This frigid cold is beyond ridiculous. Global warming...my a##.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> I'd be wearing shorts and flip-flops if it were 11 degrees. This frigid cold is beyond ridiculous. Global warming...my a##.



Because your location = the globe, obvs


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Adds. Good idea.
> 
> I guess I should go put these back before the neighbor gets home and looks up.



Yeah, if it starts to snow, that will be a dead give away. Sitting at the dining room table, all hands joined in prayer, and asking the good Lord to look kindly upon the family. Snow falling down on them will really make believers out of them. 

I admit it. I do get very silly at times.


----------



## buckytom

Lol, that reminds me of an old expression that Bolas used once.

Someone posted a picture of themselves at a special family dinner, and he was wearing a hat at the table. 

Bolas asked him if his roof was leaky, but few people got it.


----------



## buckytom

The next 2 days should be interesting. The snow should start around 1 AM and continue until around 10 AM, when it's supposed to changeover to sleet and ice for a few hours

I have to work until 8 AM, then drive home in the snow (8" is predicted there), shovel the driveway when it stops, and be back at work by 3 PM.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Addie

So when will you get some rest or sleep. I hope you got your snow blower back by now! Take care.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, Adds. I guess I'll sleep when I'm dead.

I got the snow blower back the other day, and it's running great.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Adds. I guess I'll sleep when I'm dead.
> 
> I got the snow blower back the other day, and it's running great.



Time to put your youngster to work. Before you head out for work, put a shovel in his hand. Who knows. He might enjoy it.


----------



## RPCookin

Right now 5° and dropping, with light snow.  Supposed to drop to -3° tonight, then "warm" up to 5 for a high tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are currently @ 0 degrees F with about 6 inches of accumulation and it's still coming down, wind is  blowing @ 16 MPH.  I'm so not looking forward to driving home in the morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Be safe, *PF*. Do you have snow tires? Or do you just drive on a wing  and a prayer?



buckytom said:


> ...I have to work until 8 AM, then drive home in the snow (8" is predicted there), shovel the driveway when it stops, and be back at work by 3 PM.
> 
> Wish me luck.


That is a hellatious schedule, *BT*. I thought only computer tech support worked hours like that - Himself put in one too many 16+ hours a day as far as I was concerned. Now retired, he's home all the time...and I think wistfully of those 16-hour days of "me" time...


buckytom said:


> ...I guess I'll sleep when I'm dead...


One of my Mom's favorite phrases. Except her's was a more certain "I'll sleep when I'm dead".  Also one I find myself uttering a lot lately.


----------



## Addie

It has warmed up to 26ºF. from 2ºF. yesterday. And it is snowing. I keep hearing the snow plow going up and down the street.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is currently -10 degrees F, wind is kicking the 7" of dry snow all over the place.  This snow is not going to melt, just get worn away from the wind.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is a hellatious schedule, *BT*. I thought only computer tech support worked hours like that - Himself put in one too many 16+ hours a day as far as I was concerned. Now retired, he's home all the time...and I think wistfully of those 16-hour days of "me" time...
> 
> One of my Mom's favorite phrases. Except her's was a more certain "I'll sleep when I'm dead".  Also one I find myself uttering a lot lately.



We are 24 hour everything technical support. We broadcast 5 or more networks at any time (WCBS-NY, WPIX-NY, the CBS national networks including delays to later time zones, CBS International syndication, and various cable networks), plus video on demand, and CBS internet streaming. AND then there are shows being produced and edited all day long starting with the overnight news in the morning, and going through to the late shows before the overnight news starts again.
7 days a week. 

My wife constantly complains that I'm never home, but that's how you get a big house, a boat, 3 cars, and my hair and nails done every other week.
I mean her hair and nails...

So, I work 70+ hours on the overnights just to be able to be home for family life. Sleep is a special occasion.

Anywho, I made it home after 2 hours of white knuckle driving, fishtailing the entire way. The 4 wheel drive on my truck decided to stop working today, of all days.

The snow and sleet has stopped, so it's time to get the driveway dug out. I hope they're plowing and salting the roads for the trip back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> We are 24 hour everything technical support. We broadcast 5 or more networks at any time (WCBS-NY, WPIX-NY, the CBS national networks including delays to later time zones, CBS International syndication, and various cable networks), plus video on demand, and CBS internet streaming. AND then there are shows being produced and edited all day long starting with the overnight news in the morning, and going through to the late shows before the overnight news starts again.
> 7 days a week.



I'm going to start e-mailing you when CBS is acting wonky...  I can't miss NCIS...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Driving home this morning was a treat...I didn't have inclines and declines like Bucky, but the plows had manage to pack all the snow down, leaving a nice unstable driving surface.  35 MPH going home was just too slow, I'm only 15 minutes away from town, the 30 minute drive time was agonizing, especially with limited visibility.

And we've warmed up to -4 degrees F with a windchill of -26 degrees F.


----------



## msmofet

I have the same weather as Bucky.


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to start e-mailing you when CBS is acting wonky... I can't miss NCIS...


 
I love NCIS too. I have an NCIS t-shirt (kinda like an FBI or Police shirt)

You know, people on social media sites have told me that things were wrong with one of our broadcasts, and I was able to pass on the info to the offending affiliate.
I forget who it was (CG, maybe?), but someone here clued me in to a captioning problem once, and it ended up being a fairly big investigation.




msmofet said:


> I have the same weather as Bucky.


 
Lol, it was actually worse closer to the city. More ice on top of the snow. it was mostly all snow by me, and less of it.
RT 80 was really bad this morning all the way from the bridge to RT 23.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> I love NCIS too. I have an NCIS t-shirt (kinda like an FBI or Police shirt)
> 
> You know, people on social media sites have told me that things were wrong with one of our broadcasts, and I was able to pass on the info to the offending affiliate.
> I forget who it was (CG, maybe?), but someone here clued me in to a captioning problem once, and it ended up being a fairly big investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, it was actually worse closer to the city. More ice on top of the snow. it was mostly all snow by me, and less of it.
> RT 80 was really bad this morning all the way from the bridge to RT 23.


Rt 23 sucks in the winter. Once I had to find a way to get from  Newfoundland to Hackensack by back roads! Due to the fact 23 south was closed due to ice. That was a trek with a lot of interesting language!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> ...I forget who it was (CG, maybe?), but someone here clued me in to a captioning problem once, and it ended up being a fairly big investigation...


Yes! T'was I. From what I remember, it was some sort of strange quasi-political rant or something. I had mentioned that to Himself a while ago, then forgot about it again until you just mentioned it. Send me a PM with details as to what they found out, if you're allowed. Now my curiosity is up again. 

*****************************

We got about six inches of snow. Himself is slowly finishing his last cup of coffee before he has to go out and clear the driveway. We're supposed to get rain and temps rising to around 50 by Sunday afternoon, but then the roller coaster car will head back downhill. It won't be warm enough to clear all the snow. That means when things freeze again by Monday we'll have one awesome toboggan hill to go down!  Driving back up? Not an option.


----------



## buckytom

That became, I think, a big thing in WBBH, Boston. I forget what local captioning provider it was, but I heard that a poor young single mother of 3, tired from a long day, hit the wrong switch and was fired for it. 

Are you happy now?

Lol, just kidding. Lol, sorry. He heee.

There really was a big deal about it, but in my business, you don't drag up old problems when it's been passed on unless it can be word of mouth.
Outside, near an airport runway.


----------



## CharlieD

They promising -25 F. by tomorrow morning.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh BRRRRRR, *Charlie*! My teeth chatter just reading that.

It's slowly warming up. It's also raining. Himself came in from snow blowing a while ago looking like he had been standing under a small waterfall. Thankfully the driveway is clean. Once the rain is gone (around noon Sunday), we should have sunshine starting to move in. 25 and sunny on Monday doesn't sound too bad. Well, the sunny part isn't bad...


----------



## Dawgluver

The scrawl at the bottom of the TV indicates a lot of church services and community events are canceled tomorrow.  It's a nice 7°F and going down fast, not including a good wind chill (-30) and some blowing snow.  I don't walk on our road, due to some black ice that likes to hide, and I'm clumsy.  Beagle has to be dragged out to potty.  I tried to explain that I could put a sweater on her, but she's not a sweater girl.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> The scrawl at the bottom of the TV indicates a lot of church services and community events are canceled tomorrow. It's a nice 7°F and going down fast, not including a good wind chill (-30) and some blowing snow. I don't walk on our road, due to some black ice that likes to hide, and I'm clumsy. Beagle has to be dragged out to potty. I tried to explain that I could put a sweater on her, but she's not a sweater girl.



Hee hee!  While DH was walking Stryder, someone said he should put a sweater on her. He just grunted and kept going


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Hee hee!  While DH was walking Stryder, someone said he should put a sweater on her. He just grunted and kept going




Ha!  It's obvious Stryder isn't a sweater girl either!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to start e-mailing you when CBS is acting wonky...  I can't miss NCIS...



Yeah, are you responsible for the big changeover for our local NBC station? At just the right moment on Jan 1st, it will move from one channel to another. It better not be in the middle of a show. There are plenty of commercials they can interrupt.


----------



## Addie

Well, yesterday, I had the heat blasting full steam, all day without it ever shutting down. Today, the heat has been shut off all day. 

Tomorrow is supposed to reach 57ºF. And yesterday it was down to 4ºF. An inch or so of snow that fell will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> I love NCIS too. I have an NCIS t-shirt (kinda like an FBI or Police shirt)
> 
> You know, people on social media sites have told me that things were wrong with one of our broadcasts, and I was able to pass on the info to the offending affiliate.
> I forget who it was (CG, maybe?), but someone here clued me in to a captioning problem once, and it ended up being a fairly big investigation.



It fixed itself about 3 minutes before NCIS started, but we missed Wheel and Jeopardy.  It was just blank, then picture with no sound.  On both affiliates, one out of Cheyenne and the other from South Dakota (KOTA).

I only get to see it every other week, so when I miss, I'm a bot touchy about it.

Next time I'll pay closer attention and let you know...write stuff down so I can give good information....HAH!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Yeah, are you responsible for the big changeover for our local NBC station?



I believe he works for CBS, so I'm guessing no


----------



## GotGarlic

We're having an unseasonably warm day today. Look at the low, though. That's tomorrow's high. Brrr.


----------



## Farmer Jon

What I woke up to this morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

Jon, that is exactly why DH and I did not move back to Michigan when he got out of the Navy in 1989!  Be careful out there!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It fixed itself about 3 minutes before NCIS started, but we missed Wheel and Jeopardy.  It was just blank, then picture with no sound.  On both affiliates, one out of Cheyenne and the other from South Dakota (KOTA).
> 
> I only get to see it every other week, so when I miss, I'm a bot touchy about it.
> 
> Next time I'll pay closer attention and let you know...write stuff down so I can give good information....HAH!



That includes your time and zone.


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> Yeah, are you responsible for the big changeover for our local NBC station? At just the right moment on Jan 1st, it will move from one channel to another. It better not be in the middle of a show. There are plenty of commercials they can interrupt.



Nope, GG's got it, CBS.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> It fixed itself about 3 minutes before NCIS started, but we missed Wheel and Jeopardy.  It was just blank, then picture with no sound.  On both affiliates, one out of Cheyenne and the other from South Dakota (KOTA).
> 
> I only get to see it every other week, so when I miss, I'm a bot touchy about it.
> 
> Next time I'll pay closer attention and let you know...write stuff down so I can give good information....HAH!



LOL. I'll talk to our satellite ops the next time it happens.



GotGarlic said:


> I believe he works for CBS, so I'm guessing no



Yep, thanks.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It fixed itself about 3 minutes before NCIS started, but we missed Wheel and Jeopardy.  It was just blank, then picture with no sound.  On both affiliates, one out of Cheyenne and the other from South Dakota (KOTA).
> 
> I only get to see it every other week, so when I miss, I'm a bot touchy about it.
> 
> Next time I'll pay closer attention and let you know...write stuff down so I can give good information....HAH!


We only get 1 CBS station


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We use an old-fashioned antenna and can get PBS, CBS, NBC, and FOX from both Boston and Providence. Only the Boston ABC station comes in regularly, though. A couple of CWs, Ion, and a bunch of independents and we're good. Simple needs, TV-wise. Works for us.

******************************



Addie said:


> ...are you responsible for the big changeover for our local NBC station? At just the right moment on Jan 1st, it will move from one channel to another...


*Addie*, the Boston NBC station, WHDH, isn't even going to be an NBC station come January. They'll want you to keep watching them. You better know ahead of time which new station number/cable number you need to set your TV to if you want to keep watching an NBC program. If you have cable, they may make the switch automatically, but don't rely on it.

******************************

Our weather? They promised I'd see sun sometime today when I checked my weather app. Curse you, Weatherbug, all I've had is fog.  The did get the falling temperatures right, though. At least the pavement is dry. No sledding hill when we leave the garage tomorrow, and I won't have to worry about trying to get the car back up it, either.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have -10°F right now.  Beagle doesn't like it at all.


----------



## CharlieD

Heat wave here 20 deg. Fahrenheit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

41 degrees F...will make everything a skate rink tonight.


----------



## rodentraiser

We had snow again last night (well, morning, at 4am)! Officially it was a rain/snow mix, but seeing it come down under the streetlights, you could certainly tell it was more snow than rain. Here it was just a dusting. My friend further north (about 20 miles) got almost 2 inches and some cars coming into the city looked lie they'd been buried in snow. And now our forecast is back to snow for Christmas.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have 15°F here along the river.  Beagle still doesn't like it.  And she still won't wear her sweater.


----------



## taxlady

-21°C (-6°F). Brrr


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A balmy 41 degree F...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A balmy 41 degree F...



Hey, no fair! We only have 36! Brrrr!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Low of 23 tonight...It's been fairly warm here, very strange!


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrrrr.  31F now at 9:40PM and a low of 20F tonight.


----------



## CakePoet

RAIN! Yes we need it we have a drought, but I want snow.


----------



## Farmer Jon

32 degrees! Nearly 60 degrees warmer than it was the other day.


----------



## msmofet

28F


----------



## bethzaring

This is what I woke up to!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wonderful, you have a white Christmas!

We are having freezing rain.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It is about 32 degrees. There is a little slick glaze on our sidewalks and streets right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're supposed to get up to 53°F (!!). Right now it's 35, with rain expected.  Most of the snow is gone.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We use an old-fashioned antenna and can get PBS, CBS, NBC, and FOX from both Boston and Providence. Only the Boston ABC station comes in regularly, though. A couple of CWs, Ion, and a bunch of independents and we're good. Simple needs, TV-wise. Works for us.
> 
> ******************************
> 
> 
> *Addie*, *the Boston NBC *station, WHDH, isn't even going to be an NBC station come January. They'll want you to keep watching them. You better know ahead of time which new station number/cable number you need to set your TV to if you want to keep watching an NBC program. If you have cable, they may make the switch automatically, but don't rely on it.
> 
> ******************************
> 
> Our weather? They promised I'd see sun sometime today when I checked my weather app. Curse you, Weatherbug, all I've had is fog.  The did get the falling temperatures right, though. At least the pavement is dry. No sledding hill when we leave the garage tomorrow, and I won't have to worry about trying to get the car back up it, either.



Bucky, they have been advertising on all the station of where they are moving too. And they have also done an overhaul on their on-air personalities. 

Their explanation is that "Comcast wants to own all their own stations outright. They couldn't reach a financial agreement with the owners. So Comcast gave them the boot."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Temp has dropped to 16 degrees Fand the wind is killer, too chicken to look outside.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Temp has dropped to 16 degrees Fand the wind is killer, too chicken to look outside.



Just peek through the curtains. I HATE wind. I can live with the cold, but when it is windy out, I stay in. 

Every winter I get at least one ear ache. It happens when I don't realize just how windy it is and I go outside without a hat to protect my ears.


----------



## CharlieD

Freezing rain


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

It's crazy. It's been raining all day. And now it's even thundering. And the rain is coming down hard I walked for two minutes from the door to car. I'm soaking wet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful Christmas day today!  The overnight snowfall on the Sierras was a wonderful sight to wake up to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Beth and Cheryl, how nice that you had pretty snow! Meanwhile, here in the Northeast that seems to get snow all the time, we were pretty green. Not good for the health, according to my Grandma. My Mom said Grandma would say that if you have a green Christmas, you would have a black New Year - meaning it was too warm to kill the germs off, and there would be a lot of deaths in the new year. Grandma died in 1945, so I'm guessing it's a little smaller of a problem for us these days. 

Freezing rain coming in the early afternoon Monday. That means it will be in the mountains of PA during what would be our drive time. Himself has another day to let his ouchies easy up - we aren't leaving until Tuesday now.


----------



## buckytom

It's supposed to be a rainy day here in NYC, but the temps up on my mountain will be just low enough for ice. 

1 more hour of work to go, then I have to pick up a coupla dozen bagels to bring home for everyone. They all want good bagels to bring home with them. My nephew, a Prince George's county cop, says that bagels don't exist in Maryland.

 I hope everyone is able to go home safely today. They're all heading south, so as soon as they get down a few hundred feet in elevation they should be fine.  

And I need sleep. I've only slept about 4 hours since Friday. A quiet, rainy day is just what I need. My brain is starting to get crispy.


----------



## CraigC

Bagels down here, Naw! There are so many New Yorkers down here, its almost impossible to go a couple miles in any direction and not hit a bagel shop or NY style deli. 

We went to breakfast, for the first time, at a Bagel Time a few weeks ago.
It is about 3 blocks away. I wore my BBQ Chef tee shirt that says "Nice Racks, Beautiful Butts and Smoking Legs" on the back. When I went to pay the bill, the lady behind the counter asked me what a BBQ Chief was? She actually said "Chief". Come to find out several of the regulars had been talking about my shirt. I corrected her about "Chief" and asked if they had never heard of BBQ. Apparently, them Yankees had not, so as I left, I said in a loud voice, "It must be a Southern thing."
BTW, Its 80+ and humid as .....


----------



## Rocklobster

Weather warnings everywhere. Temperature change coming so there will be freezing rain, ice pellets, da works... I have to go in to the deli today to do a food order for tomorrow delivery. I better get at it so I can make it home before it hits...my last day off for a while so I will want to watch it from the couch..
 My oldest daughter was coming today. She may have to cancel..bummage..


----------



## buckytom

Florida used to be attached to NY, but it broke off, floated down, and reconnected itself to Georgia where the weather was better.

Actually, my nephew is a cop in the county where eastern Washington D.C. resides. I can't imagine that they don't have good bagels in the nation's capitol. But he asked for real NYC bagels, and cream cheese to schmear.


----------



## CraigC

Everyone in (what used to be, except for my granny) my immediate family was born in Maryland. I'm the only Native Floridian. I have a nephew, family I know of that I have never met and family that I don't know of living there.


----------



## CakePoet

Rain, hail and a storm.


----------



## Addie

Right now it is 37ºF. and sunny as all get out. But being the good neighbors they have always been, Canada is sending us their cold, windy, rainy weather late today or tomorrow.  Thanks for sharing,


----------



## LPBeier

I woke up to a small layer of snow blanketing everything; however, it is supposed to be gone in a few hours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Windy, 34 degrees F and sunny.  I think our snow warnings are done for the next couple of days...but that wind.

I'm wondering what gift to give to my neighbor who uses his ATV to shovel my walk.  Maybe a basket of nuts and a pineapple...


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Right now it is 37ºF. and sunny as all get out. But being the good neighbors they have always been, Canada is sending us their cold, windy, rainy weather late today or tomorrow.  Thanks for sharing,


I wonder how that works. We saw a clip from a US station about the weather and they were relieved that it had all gone up to Canada.

Yeah, we had freezing rain, rain, ice pellets, and most recently snow. There wasn't enough rain to wash away the accumulated snow. I drove home from my M-I-L's place in a short window of none of the above today. We brought the M-I-L, to visit a dear friend of hers who lives not too far from us. It's her friend's first NYE as a widow. They had been married over 60 years. She had kids, grandkids and other family over for Xmas.


----------



## Addie

It has to do with the wind. 

Later this week, we have a Nor'easter storm coming our way. My least favorite kind of storm. Still no snow for us though. 

I have been listening to the reports regarding the wind where Princess lives. That is some serious blowing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, the weather you had today came from the midwest. It's the reason we delayed our departure for OH until   Tuesday. They were expecting icy roads along I-80 on Monday. That is a large stretch of our route. 

Right now it's 36 in Scranton, PA. Won't be much colder tonight, but it won't be as warm tomorrow. At least when this next band of weather moves through Ohio and PA, we'll be safely tucked into Loverly's place.  It's headed to New England to join up with weather moving up the east coast. Unless GG holds onto the storm's tail, it will meet up with the storm from the west. Got out of Dodge before the expected 4-8 of snow!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, the weather you had today came from the midwest. It's the reason we delayed our departure for OH until   Tuesday. They were expecting icy roads along I-80 on Monday. That is a large stretch of our route.
> 
> Right now it's 36 in Scranton, PA. Won't be much colder tonight, but it won't be as warm tomorrow. At least when this next band of weather moves through Ohio and PA, we'll be safely tucked into Loverly's place.  It's headed to New England to join up with weather moving up the east coast. Unless GG holds onto the storm's tail, it will meet up with the storm from the west. Got out of Dodge before the expected 4-8 of snow!



I hope you and Himself have a safe trip without any weather worries. Ch4 tonight said we have a quick Nor'easter coming before the winds change. Living so close to the water, I hate Nor'easters. One minute the beach is where it is supposed to be, then it is in your front yard. 

Drive carefully!


----------



## msmofet

Safe journey CG! Have a great visit. 

37F 80% chance of snow tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Oh joy, it's snowing. Earlier today we had enough freezing rain to make a good solid crust on the snow. Then we got regular rain to make it good and slippery. Now we're getting snow on top of that. I'm glad they do a good job of snow removal around here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hope you don't have travel plans, taxy.

Thanks for the safe driving thoughts, Addie and msm. No problems coming in or driving around out here. We sure are enjoying well-marked roads and polite drivers.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh crap.  It's 12F.  Well, I don't plan on going anywhere.  Thankfully nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Um... It's 55F here, but we might get some snow this weekend


----------



## taxlady

Nope, no travel plans. I was thinking of grocery shopping tomorrow. I just placed an order online. I guess I'll have to tip the delivery guy extra good.


----------



## CakePoet

It has snowed at last!!  We have 2 cm snow!!  Yeah not much but there is snow at last!


----------



## Rocklobster

We've been getting hammered with heavy snowfalls this year. This is what I saw when I opened my front door this morning...


----------



## buckytom

Doesn't look fun if you have to get somewhere, Rock.

It's 45° here right now, but rain turning to ice tonight. I don't mind driving to work in snow, but no one can drive on ice.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Yesterday morning it started out at an even 32F.  The temp has steadily dropped to minus 6 below now, and is still headed more  south.  Icy streets and I wish I had football cleats, as the sheer ice on the side walks and streets is dangerous. I'm staying indoors.


----------



## Flour

I have given up hoping on our one-day-of-snow-a-year for this winter season. (I love the one-seven days we normally get). I think it is going to be a warm, somewhere-in-the-60's day. About 3 more weeks and the new house may be ready to move in to, so there is one bright spot, even if it isn't sparking snow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The bad news: it's 15 degrees right now.
The good news: it's not snowing.
The bad news: the high of the day for the next four days is predicted to be 19/16/19/15.
The good news: no snow until Tuesday...except then it will be rain since it's supposed to be 36, then 40 on Wednesday. 

I sure wish Mother Nature would make up her mind!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> The bad news: it's 15 degrees right now.
> The good news: it's not snowing.
> The bad news: the high of the day for the next four days is predicted to be 19/16/19/15.
> The good news: no snow until Tuesday...except then it will be rain since it's supposed to be 36, then 40 on Wednesday.
> 
> I sure wish *Mother Nature *would make up her mind!



There is a perfectly good explanation. Her hormones have run amok!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> The bad news: it's 15 degrees right now.
> The good news: it's not snowing.
> The bad news: the high of the day for the next four days is predicted to be 19/16/19/15.
> The good news: no snow until Tuesday...except then it will be rain since it's supposed to be 36, then 40 on Wednesday.
> 
> I sure wish Mother Nature would make up her mind!


She's having hot flashes. 
Woke up this morning to something similar to what Rock Lobster got. We often get the same weather. 






Then in the evening we had:






And I took shot this video a bit earlier. The snow was coming down so fast that the visibility was down to less than what it is in most of the fog we get here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_8IBhhPkK0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Snow is beautiful...when you're inside. Cold? I forgot my hat back at home! Loverly said I can use one of her's, but any of them would give me hat-hair. We will be venturing out tomorrow so she can get me my Christmas present (comfy shoes from the same shoe store I used to take the kids to when they were little - turnabout, since she's taking Mom for a pair  ), so I'll skip washing my hair and keep my head warm instead. At least I have a big pot of soup almost done and ready to go for supper!


----------



## Farmer Jon

It's a little chilly.


----------



## Farmer Jon




----------



## buckytom

Ice and maybe a little snow tonight.

If we get the latter, I hope to finally get out on the slopes tomorrow. The instructors at my boy's gym are getting together for a day of boarding/skiing, so we're thinking of letting him play hookey from school for a half day and meeting them on the mountain.

Please let it snow. I only like ice when it's on a pond with a puck and sticks.

Or in tea.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a sunny 14°F here, and we have a light dusting of snow, maybe 1/4 inch.


----------



## CWS4322

This says it all:

Absolute zero: MN winters rated worst in the U.S., ND’s ranked fourth worst | Bemidji Pioneer

Remind me again why I am wintering in MN and not in TX????


----------



## Whiskadoodle

CWS4322 said:


> This says it all:
> 
> Absolute zero: MN winters rated worst in the U.S., ND’s ranked fourth worst | Bemidji Pioneer
> 
> *Remind me again why I am wintering in MN and not in TX*????



Because we are stoopid,  no that's not it,  because we are stubborn, no that's not it either.   Because we are hearty souls.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaRd4d8hOY


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Absolutely miserable. 15 degrees, blowing snow when Loverly and I were out, slick roads waiting for the plow/salt trucks to pay their visits. Miserable.

Three. More. Days. That's how long this slop is supposed to last...

***********************



CWS4322 said:


> ...Remind me again why I am wintering in MN and not in TX????


Because you love your parents, *CW*, you love your parents.


----------



## msmofet

Brrrr
29F Feels like 19F


----------



## CharlieD

-1 Fahrenheit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Farmer Jon

I got you beat! Its 0 here. Heat wave.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 43F here right now. We're looking at 7-10" of snow Saturday, and of course, none of the local cities have the means to remove it, so it will hang around till Tuesday when it gets up into the 40s again. I'll make my grocery run in the morning. There's not much we need.


----------



## rodentraiser

25° right now with a chance of snow this weekend. And I use the word 'chance' very sarcastically. If we got even a dusting, I'd be so surprised.

GG, my mom just left Richmond a week ago and she was so happy she missed the snow. She's back in Minnesota now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

With wind chill, it's -45 degrees F...I don't even like pulling the curtains back to look, the cold coming off the glass is bitter.  Dad went and bought a kerosene heater for his garage so it can help heat the mud room where Jethro and Cow Kitty's kennels are.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whiskadoodle said:


> Because we are stoopid,  no that's not it,  because we are stubborn, no that's not it either.   Because we are hearty souls.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaRd4d8hOY




Ah, but Minneapolis has the most gorgeous summers.  All the lakes, stuff to do, it's beautiful.  Though the winters are almost as bad as ND.

We have a sunny 5° F here along the river.

And MP is my fave!  Love the Lumberjack song!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> With wind chill, it's -45 degrees F...I don't even like pulling the curtains back to look, the cold coming off the glass is bitter.  Dad went and bought a kerosene heater for his garage so it can help heat the mud room where Jethro and Cow Kitty's kennels are.



At -45 it doesn't really matter if it's °C or °F.


----------



## CWS4322

Whiskadoodle said:


> Because we are stoopid,  no that's not it,  because we are stubborn, no that's not it either.   Because we are hearty souls.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaRd4d8hOY


No, because we are Scandahoovians, dontcha know.


----------



## Addie

The weather folks are trying to tell us to expect 6-9 inches of snow overnight. Then the wind will come in from the west. Not the news I want to hear.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hope you don't lose power tonight, *Addie*. I watched both the WCVB and WFXT news this evening and they said there could be issues along the coast.

*****************

I hid in the kitchen and cooked today - two dinners so I don't have to cook tomorrow. Pots bubbling on the stove, etc, so I didn't have to deal with the outside temp of...5. Well, it's 5 right now. Today's high was somewhere in the mid-teens. At least we had pretty sun!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hope you don't lose power tonight, *Addie*. I watched both the WCVB and WFXT news this evening and they said there could be issues along the coast.
> 
> *****************
> 
> I hid in the kitchen and cooked today - two dinners so I don't have to cook tomorrow. Pots bubbling on the stove, etc, so I didn't have to deal with the outside temp of...5. Well, it's 5 right now. Today's high was somewhere in the mid-teens. At least we had pretty sun!



Thanks CG. Most of Boston's wiring is underground. There will only be a problem if some idiot driver knocks down a pole on one of the small side streets. Since this building was once a school, it was redesigned as a "safe place" in case of an emergency. But if we di lose our electricity, I go on a diet. We cook with it. And about 90% of the food I buy has to be cooked. The rest is stupid stuff like mayo, mustard, etc.


----------



## Addie

Suffolk County, MA 10 Day Forecast Weather

Take a quick look at the temps for the week. Then look at next Friday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's warming up to -30 degrees F for tonight.  Not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## taxlady

-17°F (1°F) here. I have a friend who just moved to Nova Scotia and she is reporting freezing fog! Good grief, winter can do so many different kinds of weather: snow, ice pellets, sleet, freezing rain, freezing fog, frozen fog, ...


----------



## CakePoet

It snowing!!  Yay at last I get snow!


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> It snowing!!  Yay at last I get snow!



Be careful what you wish for. We are getting blizzard warnings.


----------



## CakePoet

I live in Sweden, every where else there has been snow, we even had  blizzard warning and we got rain and hard winds.  I am just so happy there is at last snow.


----------



## msmofet

21F feels like 15F. Snow in forecast.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's raining , it's pouring, the old man is snoring.


----------



## GotGarlic

28F, overcast and snowing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, how pretty, GG! So many of you are really in some cold weather now! 

Here it's been rain, rain, and more rain to come. The meteorologists are calling it California's storm of the decade, and an 'atmospheric river event'.  Supposed to dump at least 12" of rain up north and many feet of snow in the Sierras. We're supposed to get pounded here too, but not quite as bad as NoCal.   

The mud and rockslides are already starting - here's a pic of Hwy 178 through the Kern River Canyon, about an hour from here, a couple of days ago. Sure glad no one was hurt, or worse!


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, Cheryl, that's scary! I'm glad no one was hurt, too!


----------



## CraigC

This morning it was nice and sunny and around 80F. About 2 hours ago, the thunderstorms and rain started moving in ahead of the approaching front. We will be able to open the windows and shut off the AC tonight as the temperature drops.


----------



## msmofet

18F I hate driving in this. 

My driver side window



The highway


----------



## buckytom

You live in very steep terrain, mofet...


----------



## buckytom

Cool pic, Cheryl. I wonder how long it will take them to move the boulders and repair the road?

We only had about an inch of snow when I left for work this afternoon, and the roads were clear and almost dry from all of the salt each town put down.
But by the time I got to Paterson on Route 80, things were getting increasingly worse the farther east I drove towards NYC. 

The West Side Highway in the city wasn't bad, but people are driving like buttheads. If you want to drive 10 mph with your flashers on while you're on the phone, drinking coffee, and putting on makeup, get in the right lane. Or put on your makeup at home like I do.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Cool pic, Cheryl. *I wonder how long it will take them to move the boulders and repair the road?*
> 
> We only had about an inch of snow when I left for work this afternoon, and the roads were clear and almost dry from all of the salt each town put down.
> But by the time I got to Paterson on Route 80, things were getting increasingly worse the farther east I drove towards NYC.
> 
> The West Side Highway in the city wasn't bad, but people are driving like buttheads. If you want to drive 10 mph with your flashers on while you're on the phone, drinking coffee, and putting on makeup, get in the right lane. *Or put on your makeup at home like I do*.


 


I think Caltrans must have the highway cleared up by now, I just looked it up and it said 'no traffic restrictions'.  Which led me to wonder about how they did it - they must have just 'dozed those big boulders off of the canyon cliff down into the river below....yikes.


----------



## taxlady

And people wonder why I want to live in Quebec with real winters instead of California.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> I think Caltrans must have the highway cleared up by now, I just looked it up and it said 'no traffic restrictions'.  Which led me to wonder about how they did it - they must have just 'dozed those big boulders off of the canyon cliff *down into the river below*....yikes.



That's exactly where they would have ended up if there hadn't been a road in the way...


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's exactly where they would have ended up if there hadn't been a road in the way...


 
Yep!


----------



## msmofet

I was skidding all over on rt. 17 so I got off and the side roads were just as bad. Cops all over blocking side roads while plow trucks were sitting around with their... well sitting on their thumbs!! Plow trucks all over but No one was plowing or salting!! They know this snow was coming for days and no one doing anything!! I am really pissed! My girls and I almost died several times. At least on the side roads I had lawns I could drive onto if need be and I didn't need to worry about idiots doing 60 mph on the sliding around on the highway.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*msm*, my Mom always wondered why I drove the winding back roads instead of the interstate or state routes. I, too, preferred making quick friends with a curb  lawn ("Devil Strip" in Akron, OH and, apparently, no where else...) or a stationary tree. I figured they were better options than an idiot driver sliding towards me at 50+ MPH. Glad you and your DDs made it home safe.



buckytom said:


> ...*but people are driving like buttheads*. If you want to drive 10 mph with your flashers on while you're on the phone, drinking coffee, and putting on makeup, get in the right lane. Or put on your makeup at home like I do.


Those kind of drivers are terrible no matter what the weather, but especially during snow or rain. Also, maybe you DO put your make-up on at home, but I understand you've been caught curling your hair while driving with your knees.


----------



## Cheryl J




----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> I live in Sweden, every where else there has been snow, we even had  blizzard warning and we got rain and hard winds.  I am just so happy there is at last snow.



The only place here snow is truly welcomed is at the ski resorts. Otherwise, only on Friday overnight. The kids have all weekend to play in it and no one has to try to make it to work in the morning. Then it needs to start melting at night so those that choose to attend, can make it to church services on Sunday morning and by Monday, the snow should be all gone. Only in a perfect world.


----------



## roadfix

Real weather, real rain!


----------



## GotGarlic

Area schools were closed for three days this week because of snow and ice on the neighborhood roads, but today it's all gone and the temperature reached 72 degrees! It was a beautiful sunny day ☀


----------



## Farmer Jon

Not too bad right now. State of Nebraska went a little crazy with the sodium chloride. Got an inch of snow over night. No big deal. Were expecting a nice little ice storm over the weekend into Monday. That should be fun.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> *msm*, my Mom always wondered why I drove the winding back roads instead of the interstate or state routes. I, too, preferred making quick friends with a curb  lawn ("Devil Strip" in Akron, OH and, apparently, no where else...) or a stationary tree. I figured they were better options than an idiot driver sliding towards me at 50+ MPH. Glad you and your DDs made it home safe.
> 
> 
> Those kind of drivers are terrible no matter what the weather, but especially during snow or rain. Also, maybe you DO put your make-up on at home, but I understand you've been caught curling your hair while driving with your knees.



My hair is naturally curly, thank you very much.

It was in the single digits a few days ago, and now it's 64° in midtown Manhattan. The kind of weather my mom always says makes you sick.

When people say global warming isn't true, I want to smack them. The weather is a giant fluidic balance; tip the scale and see what happens.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's warm. 57 right now. But, just like our savings account, it's going down. 38 tomorrow, about 26 on Saturday. Eventually I'll have to stick my nose (and more) out the door and head to the grocery store.



buckytom said:


> My hair is naturally curly, thank you very much...


Maybe we could start calling you "Frieda"?


----------



## CharlieD

Yuk.


----------



## buckytom

Hey, I like my hair, what's left of it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Mom always said baldness is a sign of virility. When she would walk past Himself when he was sitting, she would pat him on the head and say "you're getting more virile every time I see you".  They had a real mutual admiration society. ~ If Mom were around to try that now, her hand would get stuck on all that baldness... 




CharlieD said:


> Yuk.


We have that same kind of weather. When I was running errands today it went from a very light sprinkle to rain mixed with ice pellets. I'm hiding in the house tomorrow.


----------



## Kayelle

All the rain we've been getting here in the "Citrus Capital of the World" has been a God send for the orchards in these parts. We were in dire straits before the rains came and irrigation was seriously depleting the aquifer, not to mention the water quality is less than perfect for the fruit. We're loving all the rain here in the Heritage Valley of Ventura County! Much more rain is expected for the next week! Yeahhhhhh!!!


----------



## buckytom

Rain, snow, ice, rain,... more rain, then ice. And rain.

I was hoping to go skiing this weekend, but I think we'll wait.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> All the rain we've been getting here in the "Citrus Capital of the World" has been a God send for the orchards in these parts. We were in dire straits before the rains came and irrigation was seriously depleting the aquifer, not to mention the water quality is less than perfect for the fruit. We're loving all the rain here in the Heritage Valley of Ventura County! Much more rain is expected for the next week! Yeahhhhhh!!!


 
Oh, yes!  Isn't it wonderful?!  Rain, rain and more rain, not to mention the incredible snowfall in the Sierras.  I can see much of it from my house and it's glorious!  More is headed this way and it's something to be SO thankful for.


----------



## Kayelle

I SOOO agree Cheryl, it's something to really celebrate with all the many months, and years of praying for blessed RAIN!! There may be hope for our beloved state yet!!!

Bring it on, and thank you!!!


----------



## Addie

I am really happy for all the folks in California. Outside of Nevada and Arizona, no place needed it more these past couple of years than California.


----------



## buckytom

Fog as thick as soup is hanging over the city.


----------



## mbasiszta

89 degrees Fahrenheit here in the Republic of Panama, Coronado.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well *mbasiszta*, you can't make me jealous.  Our temps will reach that soon enough this summer.  I'm just enjoying our mild winter while I can.


----------



## mbasiszta

We can always get cold if we want by going to Las Vegas - lol.


----------



## Addie

47ºF. and partly sunny.  A perfect day for the Patriots to beat the Steeleers. 

Onward to the Bowl with Tom Brady.


----------



## Farmer Jon

32 degrees but we finally got some sunshine. Its been foggy and damp and dreary and muddy the past few days. It made working outside a major pain. You get chilled to the bone.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy M.

It's 81*F and mostly sunny today.


----------



## dragnlaw

I just might take back what I said on my earlier post...  yes, it is 34 here, but...

it is damp into your bones and...
 I had to trudge thro (pronounced threw, changed just for you Andy) calf deep granular snow to chase the geese in.  I hear and sympathize with you Jon. Not letting the geese out again until the snow gets lower.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> ...I had to trudge thro (pronounced threw, changed just for you Andy)...


Actually, *dragn*, I think it was *GG* who questioned it.

Informally, the word "though" is contracted to the spelling "tho", and the word "through" is contracted to the the spelling "thru". Neither shortened version is proper in formal writings, but the abbreviated spelling is common in "textspeak" and used in informal writing.

Though vs Tho

Through vs Thru

**********************************************

It's misty, damp, and 39 right now. Perfect weather for ducks...if the ducks are wearing down jackets.  And little boots.


----------



## dragnlaw

no CG - it was Andy who 'threw' in the 'tho'.  GG was referring to the thou.  

But you did make me remember the 'thru' plus you are absolutely correct in the usage of formal, informal and textspeak.  

I hope no one thought I was implying it was ever correct to use in formal writings, if I was unclear, sorry, my bad.  

haven't gone to your links yet...  will get there soon (vs though)


----------



## Farmer Jon

They are calling for snow again Tuesday. It finally dried up some just to get muddy again.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

I haven't seen this much rain in 10 years.    But of course, we haven't had real rain in 10 years either.


----------



## Kayelle

That's the truth RF!! We've had 12" of rain at our house since Dec. 1st.
It's been a real frog drowner  today with over 2".


----------



## mbasiszta

89 F. I have lost interest in Football.


----------



## CharlieD

Weird, very warm. Mid to high 30's.


----------



## taxlady

0°C (32°F) and waiting for a snow storm expected to start late tonight.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I drove in snow for the first time IN MY LIFE!!!!
WHEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Few inches of snow. Kids got out of school early. Darn snowmobiles won't run right. Been sitting too long.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ooooh, kgirl....fab pic!  No fun driving in the snow, I still won't do it if I don't have to.


----------



## Cheryl J

So pretty around here lately, and SO thankful for the heavy snowfall in California!  Mammoth Mountain has over 16 feet of snow, and Lake Tahoe in NoCal has 24 feet.  It's amazing - we just may recover from the drought.  

 My view of the Sierras from around the corner from my house:


I drove a mile up the hill for another pic or two...I don't know whose home this is, but I loved the palm trees and snow in the same pic.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gorgeous, Cheryl!

Got home from DC, where it mostly rained.  Not too bad, I can handle that.  Here along the river, it's a drizzly 37.  I can handle that too.  Haven't looked, but I'm pretty certain there's not a snitch of snow left anywhere around these parts.  Very unusual for this time of year here.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Dawg....holy moly, we're surrounded by an unusual amount of snow but it hasn't come down to the valley here yet.  My daughter just called from their cabin only an hour away - they've been snowed in since Sunday and have to have a snowplow come up tomorrow and pave the way for them and my 3 grandsons get down the hill.  They've been having a great time though, lots of food and firewood, and the grands have been having so much fun.  Perfect excuse to get out of work and school.


----------



## Addie

Well the Nor'easter had passed and tonight it is down to 37ºF. I made a run to the store on my scooter around 4 p.m. and should have worn my heavier coat. There was still a good breeze blowing, and of course when I turned the corner, I was facing right into it. Thursday is supposed to go to the upper 40's. we'll see.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26059
> 
> I drove in snow for the first time IN MY LIFE!!!!
> WHEEEEEEE!!!!!



Kaneo Girl, my second husband came over to the mainland and brought with him a native like yourself. Hubby was staying, but the boy was supposed to go back after ten days. One day we started to have snow falling at a good clip. He was so excited that he ran outside without shoes or shirt and in shorts doing a hula dance of some sort to the snow gods. All the time with his tongue stuck out so he could find out what they tasted like. One by one my neighbors started to come out to watch this strange fellow doing some strange dance. 

All of a sudden he felt the cold. He couldn't get back in the house fast enough. I am sure you were as excited with your drive in snow for the first time as he was doing his native dance. Welcome to Stateside!


----------



## mbasiszta

89 F with light winds, beautiful pungent flower fragrances. No one doing Hawaiian snow dances. lol.


----------



## m2che

-8C. Pretty cold here and we even had some snow last night. I wish summer was here already!


----------



## KatyCooks

Cold, damp and gray!   Typical British winter day!    I, too, will be glad when we get some better weather.    (Though it is pleasing to see some unidentified bulb shoots appearing in a couple of tubs in the back yard!)   Hopefully some daffodils!  (Whatever they are, they are going to be shifted after they flower - I want those tubs for growing vegetables!)


----------



## caseydog

Sunny and 78 today. Cloudy and 48 forecast for tomorrow. More weather whiplash. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook

Sunny and quite warm for the time of year - about 12 degrees C/53 degrees F according to the car display at 11.30 this am but clouding over now (it's early afternoon here now).


----------



## caseydog

It was back up into the 70s today -- 76 to be exact. We may hit 80 on Tuesday. Trees are starting to bud. This is too early for that. 

CD


----------



## rodentraiser

We have SNOW falling outside and we even have a winter snow *warning*! But of course, no one can tell us how much we're going to get. It could be 1" to 6" and the fall zone is all over the map. *sigh*


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Sunny and quite warm for the time of year - about 12 degrees C/53 degrees F according to the car display at 11.30 this am but clouding over now (it's early afternoon here now).



At first I read your weather at 12ºF. And thought you had gone completely bonkers. Then I slowly read it again. That's more like it. 

For us here in Boston 36ºF. Too cold for me. I want summer back.


----------



## rodentraiser

It finally quit snowing at about 12:30 here. I think we got 3" in the city and depending on where you were around the peninsula, lots or less more. 

The sun is out now and most of it is just a sloppy mess, but it's supposed to freeze tonight and that could get worrisome by tomorrow morning. We won't have roads, we'll have skating rinks.


----------



## Addie

Right now it is 33ºF. Tomorrow morning snow (oh joy!) turning to rain. It weather like this that makes me so happy I am not a driver. And of course the Patriots parade kicks off around 10:30 or thereabouts. I will stay home and watch it on TV, like I did the game.


----------



## taxlady

Got a warning from The Weather Network. Sounds messy. Montreal is on an island in the St-Lawrence River. So is my suburb.

*Montréal Island area*

    Issued at 09:54 Monday 06 February 2017    
        An intense system will affect the province of Quebec beginning Tuesday. Snow will begin over extreme Western Quebec Tuesday  morning and spread toward Central Quebec in the evening. Snow, at times  heavy, will affect regions north of the St. Lawrence River, while the  snow will change to a more or less extended period of freezing rain Tuesday night or early Wednesday in regions near and south of the river. Temperatures could even exceed the freezing mark in some places Wednesday  morning. As some uncertainty still remains regarding the system's track, amounts  and precipitation types for each region are still undetermined. However,  there will certainly be a significant impact on the commute. ### Please continue to monitor alerts and forecasts issued by Environment  Canada. To report severe weather, send an email to ec.cpiq_tempetes-qspc_storms.ec@canada.ca or tweet reports to #meteoqc


----------



## caseydog

It is 72 degrees right now, at 8:50PM. We got up to 82 today. Looks the same for tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## Addie

That doesn't sound good at all TL. Stay safe!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like hunkering-down weather, *taxy*. I hope you don't have to go out anywhere and your power stays on.



Last Friday the weather guessers were calling for lots of snow early Tuesday, changing to freezing rain in early afternoon, and rain late in the day. I had an appointment with my nurse-practitioner Tuesday, so I called last Friday to change the appointment. Hmm, now it looks like I could have stood pat. We'll be basically getting just rain. Maybe snow/ice, maybe, but early enough that it would have been just wet by the time I had to leave.

I wasn't the only one bailing on appointments. After I changed my appointment, I called my dentist to schedule a check-up and cleaning. Seemed they had a lot of times "just" opened up for Tuesday, in case I wanted to come in quickly.


----------



## buckytom

Same here, CG. My dentist and barber both said they could fit me in today instead of Thursday just as I was cancelling a doc appointment for today.

We're supposed to have freezing rain today changing over to all rain. Then 60 degrees tomorrow, and then 5" or more of snow on Thursday.


----------



## Addie

I do think Mother Nature's hormones have run amok!


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, I was out and about yesterday and we still have snow up the - we still have lots of snow where there isn't pavement. And there's lots of no pavement once you get out of downtown.

And of course, today it's much warmer and we have rain and wind. So, more branches down and more people without power. I sure feel for the PSE guys. 

Addie, didn't you just get a horrendous amount of snow from that storm that blew through?


----------



## RPCookin

Mid 70's today.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rain, rain, and more rain. I feel like I've been teleported to Seattle!


----------



## caseydog

76and windy today, 81 tomorrow. Then, back down to 49 by Tuesday. It was in the 40s a few days ago, too. We keep getting these 30-degree temperature swings.


----------



## buckytom

We had over a foot of snow yesterday, and the winds have been incredible. It was 12° outside last evening when I went out to fire up the snowblower. The damn thing wouldn't start, but I was able to borrow my neighbor's machine.
It's not much fun clearing a 130' driveway in 25 mph winds when you have the flu. And then of course go to work the overnight. I would have stayed home but I had training this morning.

And now I have to do it all over again tomorrow as the snow drifts filled the driveway back in. My damn machine had better start.


----------



## taxlady

Good luck with the snow blower BT.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sure hope you feel better soon, bucky.  Oy....that's one LONG driveway! 

All of you in the snow zones, be safe.  Been rainy here off and on for the past couple of days and hovering around the mid 50's - 60ish.  Unfortunately, we've also had a LOT of windy days.  I love the rain, but not the wind. 

The snow is still coming down in the Sierras and other parts of CA, and we are SO thankful for that!


----------



## Steve Kroll

It's been pretty warm here in Minnesota, relatively speaking. Today was 43, and it's supposed to hang in the 40s all weekend. Monday they're talking 50.

This means I can get to a few outdoor projects, plus I have a reclaimed barnwood shelf I'm putting up in the kitchen, and I'd rather sand it outside.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> We had over a foot of snow yesterday, and the winds have been incredible. It was 12° outside last evening when I went out to fire up the snowblower. The damn thing wouldn't start, but I was able to borrow my neighbor's machine.
> It's not much fun clearing a 130' driveway in 25 mph winds when you have the flu. And then of course go to work the overnight. I would have stayed home but I had training this morning.
> 
> And now I have to do it all over again tomorrow as the snow drifts filled the driveway back in. My damn machine had better start.



Nobody in Dallas would go through all that to get to work. I woke up to six inches of snow once, but I had an Audi, so I drove to work -- on almost empty roads. It actually took me less time than normal to get to work. 

I got there, and there was one other co-worker in my area of the building. We both took calls from people who weren't coming in because of the snow. 

At one point, I hear this other guy yell, "We live on a f#$%@g prairie, so how can everyone live on a f#$%@g hill??!!!" 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*caseydog*, the difference is that we northerners are used to driving in cold slop. You southerners need more practice.




buckytom said:


> We had over a foot of snow yesterday,...It's not much fun clearing a 130' driveway in 25 mph winds when you have the flu. And then of course go to work the overnight...


Take care of yourself, *bt*. Working yourself to death won't help your DW and son. Unless you have a huuuge life insurance policy, that is. 



Cheryl J said:


> ...I love the rain, but not the wind.
> 
> The snow is still coming down in the Sierras and other parts of CA, and we are SO thankful for that!


I am so glad that your part of the country is finally getting a good measure of water, *Cheryl*. I hope all this ends your drought.


We got a foot of snow on Thursday. And enough wind that I thought we lost some siding (we didn't). More snow and slop on call for Saturday. And Sunday. Also Monday/Tuesday. Therefore, I did my shopping today...while the temperatures topped out in the low 20s. Brrr.... Still, cold is better than snow. And snow. And more snow. As long as the power stays on, the two of us and our full fridge can stay tucked into our warm home. (Yup, getting a heating oil delivery Saturday morning...)


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> We had over a foot of snow yesterday, and the winds have been incredible. It was 12° outside last evening when I went out to fire up the snowblower. The damn thing wouldn't start, but I was able to borrow my neighbor's machine.
> It's not much fun clearing a 130' driveway in 25 mph winds when you have the flu. And then of course go to work the overnight. I would have stayed home but I had training this morning.
> 
> And now I have to do it all over again tomorrow as the snow drifts filled the driveway back in. My damn machine had better start.



bt, didn't you just have the snowblower repaired?


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Well, I was out and about yesterday and we still have snow up the - we still have lots of snow where there isn't pavement. And there's lots of no pavement once you get out of downtown.
> 
> And of course, today it's much warmer and we have rain and wind. So, more branches down and more people without power. I sure feel for the PSE guys.
> 
> *Addie, didn't you just get a horrendous amount of snow from that storm that blew through?*



We were supposed to get enough to complain about. But living so close to the ocean, my part of Boston only got a couple of inches. 

We are supposed to get  hit hard today and Sunday, with Monday being an iffy. I'm really not complaining. Last year we didn't even get enough to measure. What we got last night was enough to bring out the heavy duty snowblowers and plows. The maintenance workers were out there clearing our walkway and parking lot at six a.m. I could heard the wind really blowing at that hour. I felt so sorry for them.


----------



## Farmer Jon

It is beautiful out. Too bad its all mud everywhere.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks  taxy, Cheryl, CG, and Addie.

Yes, I did just have the snowblower serviced, but apparently they didn't do a good job. It's old, so maybe it's time to buy a new .

I'm off to the hardware store to pick up starting ether. If I can just get it going today, I'll be alright. We have snow, ice , and rain coming in tomorrow. I have to get the remaining snow up now so salt can do its job tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, CG. All this weather we've been having has REALLY put a dent in the drought. Now, if CA can just use some common sense and put a hold on new golf courses and other major water-using facilities, we may have a chance. 

Mammoth Mountain ski resort 3 or 4 hours or so up the highway, has been pounded with snow, and it's still coming! It's the largest snowfall up in that part of the Sierras in recorded history. Over 25 feet of snow so far this winter. Here is someone's cabin, from yesterday.


----------



## Cheryl J

Here's another one....this was taken a couple of days ago at Mammoth Mountain Inn.


----------



## bakechef

It's 73 here, supposed to be 80 tomorrow, then back in the 50's.  Weather this winter has been all over the place.


----------



## caseydog

It got up to 86 degrees today. But, the high on Tuesday is forecast to be 47 degrees. 39-degree difference! More weather whiplash. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

I have always wanted to ski Mammoth, Cheryl. We have friends that live nearby and have always said it was great.

Is that the one that's supposed to blow up someday? This might have to be the year. Umm, to ski, I mean, lol. We're thinking of a ski trip west for Spring break this year, but trout season here starts Easter week as well, so, we'll see.

Well, I got the snowblower going with a lot of starter fluid, but it would only run rich and low power, so I ended up doing some shoveling.

Btw, do you know you can throw flaming snowballs if you spray them with starter fluid and light them quickly? This stuff is awesome.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Btw, do you know you can throw flaming snowballs if you spray them with starter fluid and light them quickly? This stuff is awesome.



"Hold my beer and watch this!" 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

caseydog said:


> "Hold my beer and watch this!"
> 
> 
> 
> CD




Lol!  One of my favorite sayings!  We former rural NoDaks were sort of raised on it.


----------



## dragnlaw

Love reading all the weather ups and downs....  

and had never heard...   "Hold my beer and..."  too funny!


----------



## caseydog

dragnlaw said:


> Love reading all the weather ups and downs....
> 
> and had never heard...   "Hold my beer and..."  too funny!



Statistically, the most common "last words" of a dead Texan. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

OMG...  that certainly puts it into context and makes it even funnier! 

THANK YOU


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just waiting on another foot of "partly cloudy". Snow is supposed to start falling around noon Sunday, continue for at least 24 hours, and then clear up. Cold, but not so cold you don't want to leave the house - low 30s during the day, low 20s at night. Glad neither of us have to get up and go to work. So nice to snuggle under the covers and wait for the storms to blow over - literally. I'm hoping the high winds (could reach 40 MPH by us, 50 or 60 along the coast) don't cause any power outages.




caseydog said:


> It got up to 86 degrees today. But, the high on Tuesday is forecast to be 47 degrees. 39-degree difference! More weather whiplash.
> 
> CD


Only 39? When we were back home in Ohio spending the holidays of 2014 with our kids, Cleveland had a temperature swing of 50 degrees on Jan. 7th. I'm guessing we stayed in on that day.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Only 39? When we were back home in Ohio spending the holidays of 2014 with our kids, Cleveland had a temperature swing of 50 degrees on Jan. 7th. I'm guessing we stayed in on that day.



Oh, I've experienced that here. I went to work once in jeans and a t-shirt, and drove home in an ice storm. But, that was an anomaly. 

The thing this year, and the reason I call it "weather whiplash," is that we are getting these 30 to 40 degree temperature swings on a weekly basis. Seriously, virtually every week this winter has been like this. 

CD


----------



## Addie

I can't believe the condition on our driveway. There is no reason for all the snow that hasn't been removed. We have a huge piece of lawn at one end of the building. Any winter that has given us a very large amount of snow, maintenance has always dumped the snow there. Even the City has  used it some years. A mini snow farm. 

We have maintenance personnel on property seven days a week. And one useless one that lives here. He walks around with his little broom and dust pan for eight hours. Oh yeah. He also changes burned out light bulbs in the hallways. 

The one piece of snow removal equipment that management doesn't own is a Bobcat. If we get more snow like they say we are, they are going to need one.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> *I have always wanted to ski Mammoth, Cheryl. We have friends that live nearby and have always said it was great.*
> 
> *Is that the one that's supposed to blow up someday?* This might have to be the year. Umm, to ski, I mean, lol. We're thinking of a ski trip west for Spring break this year, but trout season here starts Easter week as well, so, we'll see.....


 
It might, bucky! It's a lava dome in a series of volcanic craters, so ya never know.  Sure is a pretty area though, and great fun for those who snow ski.  I hope you're able to coordinate the timing this spring with a ski trip in the west, and the trout season back east. 

http://www.mammothmountain.com/


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> It might, bucky! It's a lava dome in a series of volcanic craters, so ya never know.  Sure is a pretty area though, and great fun for those who snow ski.  I hope you're able to coordinate the timing this spring with a ski trip in the west, and the trout season back east.
> 
> California's Best Skiing & Snowboarding | Mammoth Mountain



So, being that it's a lava dome in a series of volcanic craters, you have to ask your self a question... Do you feel lucky? 

CD (Dirty Harry mod)


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> So, being that it's a lava dome in a series of volcanic craters, you have to ask your self a question... Do you feel lucky?
> 
> CD (Dirty Harry mod)


 
Seriously!  We takes our chances!


----------



## dragnlaw

Bucky, which disappears faster?  The snow or the trout season?


----------



## CharlieD

Totally crazy. 48 and sunny.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy moly! I should've prepared some sand bags on the patio.


----------



## Addie

26ºF. Where for art thou oh great summer god?


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Holy moly! I should've prepared some sand bags on the patio.



What a way to end a drought, eh? 

Looks like mid 70s here for the weekend, with some rain possibly on Sunday. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Seasonal weather today - a high around 37. The best part is it was sunny . I can always fool myself into thinking it's warmer in winter when I see the sun.  


Addie said:


> 26ºF. Where for art thou oh great summer god?


It's winter, Addie. Mother Nature is on a beach in Florida right now.


----------



## Kayelle

Holy cow!! What a way to end the drought for sure! Cheryl, did you get water in your house?
We had to empty out the rain gauge at 5" and start over again before the end of the day. 
I'm about to go to bed, and we've had another inch. Sheesh!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow, Californians, when it rains it pours!

We had an unbelievable 73°F yesterday.  In Iowa.  In February.  We broke a record, it was gorgeous.  Normal high is mid 30's.

Today is supposed to get close, not quite as warm, a mere 63.


----------



## Caslon

La Nina....or the other guy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, no water in the house, but it came within inches of the back door.  Sure is flooded around here!  I love that rain gauge, I keep meaning to get one. 

Wow Dawg - that's some warm weather you're having!  It's 44 here now at almost 9AM, supposed to get up to 58 today.


----------



## roadfix

This last round of rain convinced me to get a new roof.   I spent last Sat tearing down a moldy interior wall and removing all the wet insulation.


----------



## CharlieD

Weird, doesn't begin to describe. It was 60 and beautiful yesterday. There is almost no snow left on the ground. Unless weather changes back to normal, we are going to have double and triple prices for flour coming summer.
Don't take me wrong, I love it, nice break from cold, but it is not good for farmers.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had an all time record high yesterday, 74°F!  Right now we're at 62, and cloudy, but still unseasonably warm here along the river.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Weird, doesn't begin to describe. It was 60 and beautiful yesterday. There is almost no snow left on the ground. Unless weather changes back to normal, we are going to have double and triple prices for flour coming summer.
> Don't take me wrong, I love it, nice break from cold, but it is not good for farmers.



When I was a kid, I remember hearing the grownups refer to snow as "the farmers fertilizer."


----------



## Addie

I have been watching the news closely regarding all the rain in *Northern* California. But not a word on the southern part of the state. I know that there is desert in a lot of the area. But doesn't Southern California have a need for some rain also? Or did the drought not get to that part of the State? 

I am not wishing for the flooding and other problems to come to that part of the state.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> I have been watching the news closely regarding all the rain in *Northern* California. *But not a word on the southern part of the state.* I know that there is desert in a lot of the area. But doesn't Southern California have a need for some rain also? Or did the drought not get to that part of the State?
> 
> I am not wishing for the flooding and other problems to come to that part of the state.


 
Huh?? There's been tons of national coverage on the storms here in the southern part of the state Addie, and several recent posts here on DC.  Here's just one article I pulled up from a few days ago.  Check out the photo gallery. 

Cleanup begins after powerful storm slams Southern California - LA Times


----------



## caseydog

It's 85 right now at the doghouse, at 5:13 PM. That is well above normal for this date. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, Casey! 

55 here now at 3:40, 30MPH wind, and a low of 36 tonight.  Ugh.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 58 right now. This upcoming forecast is definitely not normal for February in southeastern Virginia.


----------



## rodentraiser

We've got snow flurries scheduled for the next 5 days. I doubt we'll see anything though.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 72° F today!  Sunny and gorgeous.  Now it's dark and cooler, but still unseasonably warm.


----------



## Cheryl J

Weird that CA has some of the coldest temps lately, from what I've been reading here.   I'm trying to enjoy this cool weather and soak it up before it hits 115 or so this summer.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Weird that CA has some of the coldest temps lately, from what I've been reading here.   I'm trying to enjoy this cool weather and soak it up before it hits 115 or so this summer.  [emoji3]


Welcome to the wild world of climate change  ☀ ☁


----------



## Kayelle

We just added up the total rainfall from our house rain gauge. Keep in mind our total annual normal rainfall is 15" from Oct. to Oct. although it's been many inches short of that with many years of drought/

Today, only 4 months into the year, we've had *25" of rain* since Oct. 1st. It's starting to feel like the Pacific North West around here.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Huh?? There's been tons of national coverage on the storms here in the southern part of the state Addie, and several recent posts here on DC.  Here's just one article I pulled up from a few days ago.  Check out the photo gallery.
> 
> Cleanup begins after powerful storm slams Southern California - LA Times



Then we are not getting the full news here on the East Coast. My heart goes out to all the victims, no matter where they live.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Then we are not getting the full news here on the East Coast. My heart goes out to all the victims, no matter where they live.


I don't know how you missed it, but I knew about it.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know how you missed it, but I knew about it.



I get all my news via TV. There has been a shakeup in a couple of our  local stations. They seem to stick to local news only. And for some reason, Spike is here when the national news comes on. That is when he and Pirate seem to want to have their loud and intense conversations about plumbing and other construction jobs. The only time they shut up is when Jeopardy comes on. And that is only because I have to throw a tissy fit to shut them up. It is becoming a daily activity for me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I get all my news via TV. There has been a shakeup in a couple of our  local stations. They seem to stick to local news only. And for some reason, Spike is here when the national news comes on. That is when he and Pirate seem to want to have their loud and intense conversations about plumbing and other construction jobs. The only time they shut up is when Jeopardy comes on. And that is only because I have to throw a tissy fit to shut them up. It is becoming a daily activity for me.


You might want to consider widening your sources of information. You have Internet access, so you're certainly not limited to local news, which I would not expect to cover much more than a few sentences about what's going on nationally or internationally. That's not what they're there for. 

Personally, I can't stand local news and haven't watched it in years, unless there's major storm and I need local updates. It's not much more than reports of death and destruction.


----------



## Addie

Well, we all know what the national news has been about since January 20th.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Well, we all know what the national news has been about since January 20th.


If you're suggesting that it's only about American politics, you're wrong.


----------



## caseydog

Soooo, how 'bout that weather? Is it crazy, or what? 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

70 degrees and beautiful yesterday. Suppose to snow today.


----------



## Mad Cook

After a week of unseasonal warm weather (Shirt sleeves at the stables and I had to turn the central heating off yesterday evening while I was watching TV!) today is cold wet and so windy I nearly got blown over in the stable yard this morning. 

Apparently parts of Scotland were cut off by snow this morning!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We've gotten 12 inches of snow overnight and it's still coming down.  I'm supposed to work tonight, hope I can make it into town.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Snowing!


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Farmer Jon said:


> Snowing!



How are the pheasants doing?

It snowed on and off all day but didn't accumulate at all.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I havent seen very many phesants around here. Not since the drought a few years ago.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Sorry to hear that. Usually it take a few years to bounce back. I hunted out of Loup City one year and would like to go back one day. It's beautiful country and the weather couldn't have been better.


----------



## caseydog

It got up to 87 here today. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

There are places that you can pay to hunt but the birds are stocked. Thats not hunting. Its like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I agree and don't do that. Some of the places, though, the birds are every bit as wild as wild birds. I'd rather rough shoot my own. I've shot released birds at Ft. Lewis and will never do it again. They were good to eat. 

It's partly clear tonight and will be a bit colder.


----------



## Addie

Lance Bushrod said:


> I agree and don't do that. Some of the places, though, the birds are every bit as wild as wild birds. I'd rather rough shoot my own. I've shot released birds at Ft. Lewis and will never do it again. They were good to eat.
> 
> It's partly clear tonight and will be a bit colder.



I didn't know you could hunt on a Federal Reservation.

55ºF. here in Boston at this late hour.


----------



## Bigjim68

*Weather*

76 today.  A new record.

A shorts, cigar, and scotch on the deck day.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Addie said:


> I didn't know you could hunt on a Federal Reservation.
> 
> 55ºF. here in Boston at this late hour.



Yes, but it is tightly controlled. Weapons are registered on post and you have to listen to a safety briefing. Some posts deer hunting is allowed in designated areas.

As a side, a skeet shooting friend of mine has been attacked and mauled by a bear while jogging on Ft. Lewis, twice, in different years, in the same place. He quit jogging there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was sunny and 65 in very southern MA. Himself took us for a ride to southern CT to do a little poking around. About 10 miles or so from the coast we ran into a real fog bank! 50 and yuck. Maybe we should have stayed home, or headed west and north, but we didn't. Ended up stopping at one of my favorite little cooking shops, and earned more Discover Cash Back credit with our purchase.  I'm like a kid in a candy shop there! 

Still warm in the wee hours - it's 49 degrees outside the window right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There's 20 inches of snow in my driveway...I got some of it shoveled and found my car, it was just a white lump.  Had a snow night off from work, Internet just came back on.  Luckily not much wind or it would have been bad.  19 degrees F.  The highway is plowed, checked it out while I was getting my car cleaned off and warmed up.  The streets to the highway...20 inches of snow there, too.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Looks like we only got about 6 inches. But I haven't been out yet and its still blowing. Get to ride the snow mobiles one more time this year.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I got some of it shoveled...


Are you cleared to do that??? You'd better behave yourself, PF! Take care and be safe.

Sunny and 67 now. We'll probably end up getting five feet of snow during March or April.  [emoji1]


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Are you cleared to do that??? You'd better behave yourself, PF! Take care and be safe.
> 
> Sunny and 67 now. We'll probably end up getting five feet of snow during March or April.  [emoji1]


+1, PF! Be careful! 

We have 77 lovely, partly cloudy, degrees today. Heading outside to do some weeding.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Are you cleared to do that??? You'd better behave yourself, PF! Take care and be safe.





GotGarlic said:


> +1, PF! Be careful!



Thank you, dear friends.  I took it easy and yes, I am cleared for it.  Took my time, what little I got done took me 2 hours with lots of rest breaks.


----------



## caseydog

The temperature dropped 22 degrees from yesterday!!! 

Yeah, it was only 65 degrees today. It is supposed to drop another 10 degrees tomorrow. I don't know if I'll be able to venture outside. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was 69 when I went to the library and shopping this afternoon. Didn't need my fleece jacket until I went INTO the grocery store!  Practically have to wear gloves in the produce or frozen food areas...

It's still 59 right now. One more day of crazy-warm weather, then next week looks a little more like late winter. Good thing, too. This is too early for some of the plants to be waking up.


----------



## Farmer Jon

13 degrees and snow on the ground.


----------



## Cheryl J

Low 50's here (feels colder), *40MPH* winds, intermittent rain.  I can deal with the rest of it, but this wind!


----------



## caseydog

Wet and 60 degrees right now. I'll be in San Antonio tomorrow, where it is supposed to be 82 and overcast. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Cheryl J said:


> Low 50's here (feels colder), *40MPH* winds, intermittent rain.  I can deal with the rest of it, but this wind!


I hear you. Its 60 degrees but 30-40 mph sustained winds.


----------



## Addie

Two of my windows are facing the deep well like place where they have access to the sump pump and mechanical room. A tin can was blown down there and we have been having winds at night. High enough to make that dang can rattle around and around. 

Our temps are supposed to go up to 40ºF. today. But I am still going to put on my winter coat. The *wind * is still insistent and that dang can is still rattling around.


----------



## CakePoet

We had spring, with snowdrops and bare ground so I sent my daughter north to see the snow and have fun, since we havent had proper snow this winter.

Yeah we have 30 cm of snow now and nice winter wonderland.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

February was an unusually mild month. About one week into it, I said to Himself "just watch, February and March will just change places. It's gonna be a cold March". Hmm, today's high was 18. Won't see a high temperature of the day even close to the average of 43 in the next week. We might get a foot of snow Tuesday, after getting 3-4 inches on Thursday. Why am I not doing weather on TV? Oh, it's because no one wants to watch an old, chubby lady on TV.  Unless it's a cooking show, I suppose.


----------



## taxlady

Yeah, a friend of mine said her mother was saying that Gaia got February and March confused this year. That would explain it.

Earlier today it was -20°C (-4°F) and we had a high of -15°C (5°F). It's only 10 days to the Vernal Equinox. *Sigh*

Can we please fast forward to the part where we are complaining about the heat?


----------



## caseydog

It was a mostly sunny 75 today, but a front has passed through, so it is supposed to get down to 39 tonight, and only up to 58 tomorrow. It is not forecasted to get back into the 70s until Friday. Must be the last gasp of winter. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Can we please fast forward to the part where we are complaining about the heat?



What constitutes "heat" in Quebec? Down here it is 100-plus F, or 38C.

Between May and October, my oven does not get turned on, period. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...Can we please fast forward to the part where we are complaining about the heat?


As long as it tops out at 75 degrees. When it's warmer than that, I get unbearably crabby.    Himself is not pleased...


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> As long as it tops out at 75 degrees. When it's warmer than that, I get unbearably crabby.    Himself is not pleased...


Sounds too good to complain about. [emoji6] How about 26 or 27C (80 F)? We can always turn on the air conditioning.


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> What constitutes "heat" in Quebec? Down here it is 100-plus F, or 38C.
> 
> Between May and October, my oven does not get turned on, period.
> 
> CD


Do you have dry or humid heat? Montréal is on an island, so you can guess which we have. We are definitely complaining at 30C (86F).


----------



## Addie

It is 10ºF. Right now that is considered "high". 

It has to be me. I cannot get the walls of this apartment warmed up. I know it is just old age catching up with me. 

We are waiting for the Nor'easter to arrive. As a kid, I loved these storms. Now it seems like I can never get warm. A flannel nightgown, sweater, heavy bathroom and a shawl. I never feel warm enough until the room temp reaches 80ºF. But that is just too hot for Pirate. So 75ºF. it where it stays. Just because I don't have to pay for my heat, doesn't give me the right to abuse it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

18 and breezy. Not bad but that wind is cold.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Do you have dry or humid heat? Montréal is on an island, so you can guess which we have. We are definitely complaining at 30C (86F).



Here in Dallas, it is somewhat humid. Not Houston humidity, but definitely noticeable. If it is 100-degrees, the heat index will usually be around 105. It is not "dry heat."

Now, down in Houston, if you walk outside on a 90-degree day, and you wear glasses, your glasses fog up. That, and you sweat immediately. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Getting warm here in these parts....80F here now at 6:45, low of 50 tonight and high of 85 tomorrow.  Time to take the 'winter' comforter off the bed.  

Those of you who are looking at unusual cold and upcoming gnarly snowstorms....holy cow.  Be safe! 

CD....that's what I have trouble with, is the humidity.  It's normally pretty dry out here, but every now and then it gets up to 20% humidity and I die.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dark! Continued mostly dark tonight, changing to scattered light in the morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31 F...I have the kitchen window open for some fresh air.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Getting warm here in these parts....80F here now at 6:45, low of 50 tonight and high of 85 tomorrow.  Time to take the 'winter' comforter off the bed.
> 
> Those of you who are looking at unusual cold and upcoming gnarly snowstorms....holy cow.  Be safe!
> 
> CD....that's what I have trouble with, is the humidity.  It's normally pretty dry out here, but every now and then it gets up to 20% humidity and I die.



Most of the time Pirate and I poo poo any severe weather warning. Our TV stations can really screw up a weather report that never happens.

But not this time. We both went through the fridge and cabinets to make sure we have enough food. Also checked our battery and candle supply. We are supposed to get hit with two separate storms. Either one can make us snow bound for at least a week. If we do get hit by both of them, it can keep us housebound for much longer. 

Spike went over to Chelsea to the supermarket and pick up some stuff we all needed. He won't be going anywhere in his car. And if it should get snowed in, it will stay that way until Mother Nature takes care of the snow herself. As Spike says, she put the snow there, she can take it away. 

The only one in this family that loves the snow is Teddy. I will try to get some pictures of him this time. The deeper the snow, the happier he is.


----------



## Katie H

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Dark! Continued mostly dark tonight, changing to scattered light in the morning.



Funny...I think we've been joined by the Hippy Dippy Weatherman!


----------



## taxlady

It's warmed up to -7°C (19°F) because we are expecting a snowstorm tomorrow. It's probably the same one that Addie is getting.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> The only one in this family that loves the snow is Teddy. I will try to get some pictures of him this time. The deeper the snow, the happier he is.



My Teddy, AKA Psycho Poodle, hates cold. He has only seen snow once. It was a rare storm that dropped about 6 inches overnight. He did not care for it. He didn't know where to pee and poo. He did it on the patio, the driveway, and might have done it in the yard, once. 

I, on the other hand, got up early while nobody was on the road, and took my Audi allroad quattro and camera out to explore and play. I had a blast, and came away with one photo that I absolutely love. Photo below. Oh, and cool commercial inked. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvdlY4Ke-Wc

.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice photo, *CD*! Those trees look like they're covered with feathers.


It looks like the two feet of snow *Addie* was expecting is avoiding her area and headed straight for us!   *If you look at the map in this Boston CBS article*, you'll see where the southern border of Massachusetts drops a bit south when you move west-to-east from Connecticut to Rhode Island. We are about 15? miles west of that jut, tucked nicely into the "18-24 inch" area.

We're retired. Have a fridge full of food and a warm house. Nowhere to go, especially since Himself's doctor was smart and cancelled all appointments for Tuesday. Himself will go on a better day. As long as the power stays on (we aren't in the danger zone, which is the coast south of Boston) we're fine tucking into the house. Just maybe I can make a loaf of oatmeal bread without mucking it up today!


----------



## Addie

I no longer have any idea of what the heck we are expecting in snow. But here it is at 6:17 a.m. and it is already starting to snow.

Yesterday, at the Chelsea Market Basket, they had all 36 cash registers open with long lines. We have plenty of food, coffee and creamer. And today we are going to cook the brisket with the rest of the veggies. We will not be looking out the window or listening to the weather news. Don't care. Can't change it.  We have plenty of channels to watch that don't give us news or weather. The only time I will be aware of how much snow is when I go downstairs to get my mail in the middle of the morning. The mail boxes are right next to the glass front door.


----------



## Andy M.




----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice "coating", *Andy*. You might have us beat.

I think we got about 15". Hard to tell, since some areas have nearly 3 foot drifts, other areas look to be about a foot. Winds have been wicked (25 average, gusting often and long to 50), but not enough to blow the walkway clear like it has in other storms. Probably the wind isn't exactly the right direction for that.

When I looked out the front door sidelight late this morning, I thought someone had stolen the house across the street! Nah, it's just that the snow was so thick and blowing that it pretty much obscured the white structure.

So far we still have power, all trees are upright and in place, and I'm hoping all the siding and shingles are still there.  The only "casualty" is a slate painting that hangs on our porch wall during the non-Christmas season. I heard a loud "boom" and thought it was a large tree limb on the roof. Just the slate blowing off the wall and landing flat in the porch snow. I think it's fine, but I'm not going out to check right now!


----------



## Andy M.

My final measurement was just shy of 13" on gas grill shelf.


----------



## dragnlaw

It is 18 F (but wind chill -2) they are closing some roads due to blowing snow and white outs. Very nasty.  

Took my daughter to her Dad's this evening and wasn't sure I would get home in one piece. Bare roads with sudden very deep drifts that you don't see in a white out.  Plus most roads we have around here have NO shoulders and a 6 or 8 foot ditch. Fall into that and no one will find you until spring when they'll notice a smell drifting around somewhere!

*Ain't Life Grand!*


----------



## Andy M.

I have really great next door neighbors!

One cleaned off my car and shoveled it out so I could move it out for the plows to clean the parking area.

The other shoveled a path from my deck in the back around the side of the house to the sidewalk in front so we could take out or trash and recycle barrels.

I think I will do some "Thank you" baking.


----------



## taxlady

It's cold, windy, and snowy here. The snow is supposed to continue overnight, but slow down a bit.

For you folks in Boston: Pornhub Website Offers to Plow Snow in Boston for Free


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> My final measurement was just shy of 13" on gas grill shelf.



I have no idea how much snow we got. Refuse to look out the window. I no longer believe in our TV forecasters. The only person I ever believed in when it came to telling us about the weather was Don Kent. 

There you go Andy. A blast from the past. That one was for you!


----------



## CakePoet

Windy!  And because there is no snow any more  , the grit they used   for the roads is sandblasting everything. 

I go out and come back  coughing sand.  Not fun, I hope they clean the roads soon.


----------



## Rocklobster

dragnlaw said:


> It is 18 F (but wind chill -2) they are closing some roads due to blowing snow and white outs. Very nasty.
> 
> Took my daughter to her Dad's this evening and wasn't sure I would get home in one piece. Bare roads with sudden very deep drifts that you don't see in a white out.  Plus most roads we have around here have NO shoulders and a 6 or 8 foot ditch. Fall into that and no one will find you until spring when they'll notice a smell drifting around somewhere!
> 
> *Ain't Life Grand!*


We didn't get it too badly here in the Ottawa Valley..more blowing than snowing...still crappy, though. Makes for bad roads. Going to and from work sucks...may  hurt business a bit today..didn't yesterday...sold lots of steaks yesterday for the bbq ..good thing Valley folk are crazy...


----------



## Addie

Our "big" storm turned to rain last night and the temp was below freezing. Now the roads and everything else is covered in ice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, I bet the city has the roads cleared enough by now and the ice is gone. We got 15" of snow before our rain started, and our little town cleaned and treated the roads last night. Pretty sure the Boston road crews are more efficient than you think.  Heck, even Himself was efficient. He usually waits until the day after a big snow, but he cleaned the drive last night. Thanks to Mr. Sun, our blacktop is snow-free and dry.




CakePoet said:


> Windy!  And because there is no snow any more  , the grit they used   for the roads is sandblasting everything...


It is because of that "grit" that I don't like going out on a breezy spring evening. I wear contact lenses, and if it's not sunny enough for sunglasses, I always end up with little particles of that grit trapped under my lenses. If I go out in the evening, I wear my prescription glasses...and pray for a nice downpour!

***************************

Besides it being sunny, it's just below the freezing mark. Looks pretty, but I'm glad I'm not going out today!


----------



## taxlady

They say we got about 30 cm (12"). Looks like more to me.

As someone else said, Mother Nature must have been spring cleaning. She found a box of winter stuff in the back of a closet and decided to give it to us all in one go.

Here's the view out my back door today. There was ground showing in places yesterday.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, I bet the city has the roads cleared enough by now and the ice is gone. We got 15" of snow before our rain started, and our little town cleaned and treated the roads last night. Pretty sure the Boston road crews are more efficient than you think.  Heck, even Himself was efficient. He usually waits until the day after a big snow, but he cleaned the drive last night. Thanks to Mr. Sun, our blacktop is snow-free and dry. Besides it being sunny, it's just below the freezing mark.
> 
> It is because of that "grit" that I don't like going out on a breezy spring evening. I wear contact lenses, and if it's not sunny enough for sunglasses, I always end up with little particles of that grit trapped under my lenses. If I go out in the evening, I wear my prescription glasses...and pray for a nice downpour! Looks pretty, but I'm glad I'm not going out today!




Not really. Our street hasn't even been plowed yet. And the city still hasn't cleared away the huge tree that came down right across a sidewalk and down the alleyway between two houses. Maintenance was using pitchforks this morning to try and break up the ice on the walkway and driveway. And they tried to use the snow blower this morning for the sidewalks that surround the building on three sides. One was walking out in front of the machine with a pitchfork chipping up the ice. As long as they have it clear enough for me to get to my daughter's car on Friday. That is all that matters to me.


----------



## RPCookin

The farmers are thrilled - we finally got a good rain after all of the hot, dry weather and grass fires.  It makes the crops happy and keeps the land from blowing away.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Rain, rain and more rain.  I think I have gotten only 7 or 8 days of work in all month.  They keep saying Spring is just around the corner.  I'm ready.


----------



## GotGarlic

We are having a gorgeous day today - partly sunny and 69 degrees right now. The high was 72.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had 40’s yesterday, today it got up to 78°F.  Then it clouded up and sprinkled, and it's 55 now.  We were able to get in a walk at noon.


----------



## taxlady

It's snowing. I'm so ready for winter to go away.


----------



## caseydog

Rainy this morning, then beautiful this afternoon. Sunny and 73-degrees. 

It has been in the 80s for a few days, but I guess a front came through. We got some much needed rain, followed by very pleasant temperatures. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Rain and snow. Can't get anything done.


----------



## dragnlaw

It was snowing when I got up just before 6 am and it is now just after midnight and it is STILL snowing... 

*Taxy*, pack your shorts I'll pick u up and we're outta here!  *Rock*? you wanna tag along?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was horrible, I looked outside and it was soooo bright, a big yellow ball of fire in the sky, temp around 70 degrees.  I went back to bed until it was dark and cool.


----------



## cjmmytunes

When I went and got the paper this AM is was already 62 outside.  Supposed to get in the 70's for the next few days - I'll take it.  May have to turn the AC on in a bit.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> It was snowing when I got up just before 6 am and it is now just after midnight and it is STILL snowing...
> 
> *Taxy*, pack your shorts I'll pick u up and we're outta here!  *Rock*? you wanna tag along?



Yeah, it's a winter wonderland out there. I don't want any more winter wonderland 'til after summer. And talk about bright, sheesh.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 75 degrees outside and I'm stuck in here for another hour! Want to go play in the dirt!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> It's 75 degrees outside and I'm stuck in here for another hour! Want to go play in the dirt! View attachment 26509View attachment 26510



Gladly! 

Misty chilly rain off and on all day. Cloudy. No sun. Doesn't look good until maybe Wednesday. Oh, so much joy to share, NOT!


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful day today. 71F and sunny. 

I'm taking advantage of that and have been doing a lot of work out on the patio today.  Cleaned the Weber in and out, scrubbed the grate, hosed down the patio table and chairs, got several large planting containers cleaned out, refilled the bird and hummingbird feeders, washed the sliding glass door, and pulled up those darn dandelions from the lawn.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Typical March weather for a northern climate - gloomy, chilly, some wet of some sort coming down. We've had sprinkles on and off all day. March has had below average temperatures, but it's making up for February being above average. I'm just hoping that when the sun comes out and the temperatures start rising in April we don't go from 38 to 83 all at once. 



Addie said:


> Misty chilly rain off and on all day. Cloudy. No sun. Doesn't look good until maybe Wednesday. Oh, so much joy to share, NOT!


Ya know, this moisture is a good thing since the state is still in various stages of drought...


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 65 already here in NE NC.  Will probably get in the upper 70's today - another day for the a/c.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I yanked up a dandelion to find it was a crocus...replanted it and gave it some water.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I yanked up a dandelion to find it was a crocus...replanted it and gave it some water.


Oh noes! I hope it survives.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Oh noes! I hope it survives.




It should be fine.  Crocus are tough little beasties.

Temp is 55°F, but there's a damp chill, and it's cloudy.  Foggy until after noon.  Great setting for a horror movie out here in the woods.


----------



## taxlady

0°C (32°F), but feels like -5°C (23°F). And this warning:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh noes! I hope it survives.



I must remember now that everything yellow is NOT a dandelion.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I've had a chill in my bones for about 3 days, not an illness chill, penetrating kind.   Temps in the high 30's F, windy and damp. 

--
 I think crocus are pretty hardy.  I remember grade school playground.  The crocus were a lavender South Dakota prairie variety.  Now, imagine every little kid outside playing, and saying oh look what I found, as we/ they all picked flowers on discovery.   They came back every spring.


----------



## caseydog

A picture is worth a thousand words. Springtime in North Texas. Tornado sirens at 8PM tonight, and then came this...

.


----------



## caseydog

I guess I find out if I really am in "good hands" tomorrow. LOL

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. Springtime in North Texas. Tornado sirens at 8PM tonight, and then came this...
> 
> .





caseydog said:


> I guess I find out if I really am in "good hands" tomorrow. LOL
> 
> CD


Damage? Hope things go well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I guess I find out if I really am in "good hands" tomorrow.


Ruh-roh. Windows? Siding? What did Mother Nature redecorate for you?


----------



## cjmmytunes

In the word of Jake Owens - "It's Sunny and 75".  Another a/c day, I do believe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

30 degrees F and foggy, foggy, foggy.  Not fun to drive in.

On the bright side...I have some pink hyacinths opening up!  Very pretty.


----------



## GotGarlic

73 and partly cloudy today. I am determined to get my new lettuce in the ground this afternoon. I was working on it yesterday and the bees chased me inside again. One of them got a glancing sting on my temple before I smushed her. I hope they've calmed down. 

We have essentially four hives out there right now - two actual hives and two nucs (nucleus hives). Nucs are new hives established in a small box that will develop a new queen. Once she goes for her virgin flight and gets thoroughly insemininated, she'll start laying eggs and we can sell it. So we'll be getting the extras out of the yard soon.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Typical March weather for a northern climate - gloomy, chilly, some wet of some sort coming down. We've had sprinkles on and off all day. March has had below average temperatures, but it's making up for February being above average. I'm just hoping that when the sun comes out and the temperatures start rising in April we don't go from 38 to 83 all at once.
> 
> Ya know, this moisture is a good thing since the state is still in various stages of drought...



Every time I hear the word 'drought', I think of the Quabbin Reservoir and the year the drought was so severe, you could see the little town at the bottom on it. The lamp posts, fences, sidewalks, etc. It was so clear. Even Boston was deeply concerned about supplying water to all the residents. My first thought was for the flock of Bald Eagles that had been started there. Were they going to be able to still catch the fish they needed in order to survive? Today, they have been building nests as far east as Boston. So my worries were for naught.

I know. I have my priorities all screwed up. So let it rain. Keep Quabbin filled to the very top. The Eagles are safe!


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Damage? Hope things go well.



My roof is probably going to need to be re-shingled. I already contacted Allstate. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's no fun, *CD*. My SIL went through that after the hurricanes blew through Orlando in 2004 and took part of their roof as it headed east.

On the plus side: New Roof!

I hope your premiums don't raise the roof when you get the next bill...


----------



## cjmmytunes

*CD, *we had to have our whole roof totally replaced along with a shed when Isabel came through in 2003.

The conditions outside our window right now are 66 and cloudy.  Feels humid outside so may turn the a/c on if it gets horridly oppressive inside here today


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I've been to Elizabeth City and it's a lovely town. A group (20?) of us tried to get a small whale back into the water to no avail.

We have a big front coming in off the Pacific today with lots of rain. It's that time of year.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lance Bushrod said:


> I've been to Elizabeth City and it's a lovely town. A group (20?) of us tried to get a small whale back into the water to no avail.



A whale was in the Albemarle Sound? That's weird.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's warm but cloudy and a little drizzly today. Maybe I can get my lettuce planted if the drizzle keeps the bees in their hives.


----------



## Addie

Lance Bushrod said:


> I've been to Elizabeth City and it's a lovely town. A group (20?) of us tried to get a small whale back into the water to no avail.
> 
> We have a big front coming in off the Pacific today with lots of rain. It's that time of year.



It seems that every year we have large pods of pilot whales that beach themselves on Cape Cod. All the residents rush to help get them back into the water. Wet towels to keep them from getting sunburn. We are fortunate in that we have the Aquarium in Boston, and when this happen, they send a team to examine the whales and teach the folk the best way to get them back in the water.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

This was 1983. I remember the game department came down and said there was nothing to be done for the whale as it was out of water to long and high up on the beach. The tide was going out. There was a corner ice cream shop across the street from the beach. I believe they said it was a pilot whale. I was much younger then, you know. lol

The rain continues here.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lance Bushrod said:


> This was 1983. I remember the game department came down and said there was nothing to be done for the whale as it was out of water to long and high up on the beach. The tide was going out. There was a corner ice cream shop across the street from the beach. I believe they said it was a pilot whale. I was much younger then, you know. lol
> 
> The rain continues here.



Were you visiting the ocean at the time? Elizabeth City is not far from the Atlantic. 

The rain seems to have skirted us. Now the sun is coming out.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

No, I was at Camp LeJune and a group of us took a day trip to the beach. I was impressed with the pecan farms and didn't realize the parent trees were so big.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lance Bushrod said:


> No, I was at Camp LeJune and a group of us took a day trip to the beach. I was impressed with the pecan farms and didn't realize the parent trees were so big.


Okay. I guess I'm a little confused because Elizabeth City is not on the ocean.


----------



## GotGarlic

Ha ha! As soon as DH got his stuff together and took the dog for a walk, it decided to rain. It's very light right now; we'll see how it goes. (playing with photo filters [emoji38] )


----------



## Lance Bushrod

What ever. It's what we did and it was a long drive in a deuce and a half. Like I said, we drove to Elisabeth City and we went to a beach - it was 1983. There was a whale. There was pecan pie from a roadside stand and was disappointed with it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raining, all day...love it.  Sounded wonderful and cooled it down while I slept with the window open.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Raining here, too, *PF,* but it started out "cool". I'm "cool" clear to my bones. Forget the tea and coffee, I think I'm going to make friends with the wine early tonight!


----------



## CharlieD

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Addie

Spike comes by just about every night. Tonight at the end of Jeopardy, his son call him. He needed his father to go to a job he was working on. They had a leak. As usual, Teddy always comes with Spike. But he left him here instead of taking him with him. I had to put his bed near the door so he could lay down while he waited for Spike. Spike came back and told me it was pouring out. Poor Teddy. He hadn't done his duty all day and was eager to get outside. But rain doesn't seem to bother him. Spike had put Teddy's raincoat on. (That dog has a whole wardrobe.) I went downstairs to the lobby with them to get my mail. I looked outside when the door opened. It was pouring. Teddy was in his glory. He is not a big fan of rain until he gets out into it and then he rolls and plays on the grass. Trying to get him to stop and do his duty and then walk home is a chore in itself. I just started to laugh and told Spike, "have a nice walk."


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's no fun, *CD*. My SIL went through that after the hurricanes blew through Orlando in 2004 and took part of their roof as it headed east.
> 
> On the plus side: New Roof!
> 
> I hope your premiums don't raise the roof when you get the next bill...



I have been with Allstate since 1986. I have a homeowner's policy you can't get anymore that is underwritten by Lloyds. I am grandfathered in. My rates will not be affected, and my deductible is a fixed one-thousand bucks -- not a percentage. 

A few years ago, my car got hammered by an uninsured motorist. $16,000 repair bill. It didn't change my premium one penny. 

I could probably save "15 percent or more in fifteen minutes" by shopping around for lower rates, but being with one company for as long as I have been with Allstate means I don't have to argue with them when I do have a claim. When my car was hit, I called Allstate, told them that my car was towed to the best German car body shop in Dallas, and they did the rest. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

On topic, more storms are coming through tonight. The worst is supposed to be West of me. Who knows. Like I said before, it is springtime in North Texas. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Lance Bushrod said:


> I've been to Elizabeth City and it's a lovely town. A group (20?) of us tried to get a small whale back into the water to no avail.



When were you in EC?  I imagine the whale was off the OBX, right?


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> A whale was in the Albemarle Sound? That's weird.



GG, the whale may have been off the Currituck or Dare county coast and got beached.  All depending on the time of year, the closest hotel to stay in that had vacancies may have been in EC.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We're supposed to get on and off showers today.  Cooler than yesterday but still warm enough to cut the heat off before cooking breakfast and maybe turn the a/c on sometime today if it get warm and/or humid in here.


----------



## Just Cooking

Beautiful on the Monterey Bay...


----------



## ixamnis

Here in Central Kansas, it's cool (high of around 50 today), cloudy and rainy. Love the rain because we have been very dry. It's the first good batch of moisture we've gotten this year.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Cold and rain.


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> Beautiful on the Monterey Bay...



Lovely area you live in. I go to Monterey almost every year for car week. Yes, I am one of the fools who pays 250-a-night to sleep in a Motel-6. What would you charge me to pitch a tent in your yard? 

Besides satisfying my classic car appetite, I also get out of North Texas for a week in August.


----------



## caseydog

Another storm came through at about 3AM today. No hail, but ridiculous wind. Trees and utility poles were knocked down all over town. When one pole goes down, it starts a domino effect. The utility companies will be working through the night. 

I have a section of fence I'll need to replace. It is technically still mostly upright, but a good sneeze could finish it off. It's 15 years old, so I can't complain too much. 

It's only money, right? 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Lovely area you live in. I go to Monterey almost every year for car week. Yes, I am one of the fools who pays 250-a-night to sleep in a Motel-6. What would you charge me to pitch a tent in your yard?
> 
> Besides satisfying my classic car appetite, I also get out of North Texas for a week in August.




If I had a yard I'd be pleased to have you pitch a tent...  

The owner of this small (8 unit) apartment building has one unit which he rents out to vacationers..Its a 2 bedroom unit and very nice.. If you plan a trip here I can put you in touch with him.. Its a popular spot so plan ahead, if interested..

Car week is a huge deal here.. So huge that Jeannie and I don't travel the Peninsula that week.. We walk the Pacific Grove car event as its just a few blocks from our apartment.. 

When I grew up here, there were no tourists due to the fish cannery's smell.. Time has changed things but, driving around the bay still gives me the same thrill it did 60 years ago...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Another storm came through at about 3AM today. No hail, but ridiculous wind. Trees and utility poles were knocked down all over town. When one pole goes down, it starts a domino effect. The utility companies will be working through the night.
> 
> I have a section of fence I'll need to replace. It is technically still mostly upright, *but a good sneeze could finish it off.* It's 15 years old, so I can't complain too much.
> 
> It's only money, right?
> 
> CD



Do you have hay fever...if so stay away from the fence.

Lots of damage over night in Texas.  Stay safe.

It is a cool 40 degree F with some sprinkles, here.  Going to get some yard work in that does not over tax me.  My hired kid was over to set up his mowing schedule for the summer and he will be helping me more around the yard and house.  First job this afternoon is moving the 120 pounds of birdseed to the back deck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> If I had a yard I'd be pleased to have you pitch a tent...
> 
> The owner of this small (8 unit) apartment building has one unit which he rents out to vacationers..Its a 2 bedroom unit and very nice.. If you plan a trip here I can put you in touch with him.. Its a popular spot so plan ahead, if interested..
> 
> Car week is a huge deal here.. So huge that Jeannie and I don't travel the Peninsula that week.. We walk the Pacific Grove car event as its just a few blocks from our apartment..
> 
> When I grew up here, there were no tourists due to the fish cannery's smell.. Time has changed things but, driving around the bay still gives me the same thrill it did 60 years ago...



Don't remember if I told you, I was born at Fort Ord and lived in Pacific Grove for the first three months of my life. I don't have any memory of the place, but I do feel a connection to the Bay.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 55 here today.

We're supposed to have storms coming through tomorrow, so we're going to go do our running around after The View goes off (about an hour from now).


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't remember if I told you, I was born at Fort Ord and lived in Pacific Grove for the first three months of my life. I don't have any memory of the place, but I do feel a connection to the Bay.




I didn't know that... 

Too bad you didn't have the opportunity to grow up here.. I'm certain you know that Fort Ord was closed in the 90's.. As a kid, I sold newspapers and shined shoes there on weekends and, of course, did my military training after high school graduation .. My family used to pick up a couple of lonely looking soldiers and bring them home for dinner, on holidays..Fond memories of the fort...


----------



## Addie

At last sunshine! 42ºF. Temp on the rise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> I didn't know that...
> 
> Too bad you didn't have the opportunity to grow up here.. I'm certain you know that Fort Ord was closed in the 90's.. As a kid, I sold newspapers and shined shoes there on weekends and, of course, did my military training after high school graduation .. My family used to pick up a couple of lonely looking soldiers and bring them home for dinner, on holidays..Fond memories of the fort...



I'm glad I could bring back some fond memories for you. Mom, Dad and I were there in the '60's.  Dad was going to Army Language School at the Presidio.  Many years later my StepSon attended the Army Language School.  Most of my ingrained memories are of Wyoming.

It is now drizzly, I'm still going outside.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm glad I could bring back some fond memories for you. Mom, Dad and I were there in the '60's.  Dad was going to Army Language School at the Presidio.  Many years later my StepSon attended the Army Language School.  Most of my ingrained memories are of Wyoming.
> 
> It is now drizzly, I'm still going outside.



My stepdad was a fireman at the Presidio, for many years.. Spent a lot of time there..Its closed off to the public now, like many military posts...


----------



## dragnlaw

It was beautiful today...  it's 4:30 and still 41 F.  Today the geese's door was melted enough for them to be let out.  First time out since early January.

Tomorrow is a different story...   had a big dinner party planned and have now cancelled it.  Too many of the guests live 20 to 50 K away. Our roads have no shoulders, just VERY deep ditches.  

Snow is expected to start around Fri. 10 am and continue straight thru to Sat. 10 am when it is expected to turn to rain.   It originally called for the snow to turn to rain around 4 pm on Fri and continue til 7 or 8 pm then back to snow into Sat. Now it is just supposed to be snow.  

Whatever it decides to do it is going to be messy out there.  March is not the month to plan a dinner party!!!  

I really hope it is better traveling on Saturday.  Grandson, etal are coming out for his 7th birthday celebration.


----------



## Cheryl J

Crazy windy!  38MPH wind and 55MPH gusts. Broken tree branches and roof shingles are laying in my backyard.  Will definitely need roof repair and a whole lot of cleanup. This guy blew over up on the highway, fortunately no one was hurt.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Crazy windy!  38MPH wind and 55MPH gusts. Broken tree branches and roof shingles are laying in my backyard.  Will definitely need roof repair and a whole lot of cleanup. This guy blew over up on the highway, fortunately no one was hurt.



Did you take that picture?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Crazy windy!  38MPH wind and 55MPH gusts. Broken tree branches and roof shingles are laying in my backyard.  Will definitely need roof repair and a whole lot of cleanup. This guy blew over up on the highway, fortunately no one was hurt.




Yikes!


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you have hay fever...if so stay away from the fence.
> 
> Lots of damage over night in Texas.  Stay safe.
> 
> It is a cool 40 degree F with some sprinkles, here.  Going to get some yard work in that does not over tax me.  My hired kid was over to set up his mowing schedule for the summer and he will be helping me more around the yard and house.  First job this afternoon is moving the 120 pounds of birdseed to the back deck.



My hay fever kicks in during the fall... ragweed season. We are just ending tree pollen season, here. You drive your car for an hour, and it turns yellow from the pollen. But, it doesn't bother my allergies. 

Severe storms are just part of living in North Texas. Sometimes we know they are coming, and other times they just come out of nowhere. 

I've been caught out on a boat in the middle of a big lake a couple of times when a storm came out of nowhere. It was like the opening theme of _Gilligan's Island_. Six foot swells in a 21-foot boat is not fun, and you have to keep moving forward, or the waves will come over the stern and sink the boat. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Did you take that picture?


 
No taxy, I've been hunkered down here.  It was a pic from the local newspaper.


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> I didn't know that...
> 
> Too bad you didn't have the opportunity to grow up here.. I'm certain you know that Fort Ord was closed in the 90's.. As a kid, I sold newspapers and shined shoes there on weekends and, of course, did my military training after high school graduation .. My family used to pick up a couple of lonely looking soldiers and bring them home for dinner, on holidays..Fond memories of the fort...



One of my regular clients has a home here in Texas, and another one on 17-Mile Drive. He travels between them on his private jet. I have driven a lot of his cars, including some multi-millon dollar ones, but have not been on the jet. It is on my bucket list. 

BTW, the weather here today is amazing. Sunny, a perfect 75 degrees, with a pleasant breeze. Of course, that has me wondering what is about to ambush us. LOL

CD


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> My stepdad was a fireman at the Presidio, for many years.. Spent a lot of time there..Its closed off to the public now, like many military posts...



I love the signs in the fenced off fields near Laguna Seca Raceway that warn of unexploded ordinance. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> I love the signs in the fenced off fields near Laguna Seca Raceway that warn of unexploded ordinance.
> 
> CD




uh huh... They are still searching and collecting.. A few days ago 3 loud booms were heard... Planned destruction of old ordinance..


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Crazy windy!  38MPH wind and 55MPH gusts. Broken tree branches and roof shingles are laying in my backyard.  Will definitely need roof repair and a whole lot of cleanup. This guy blew over up on the highway, fortunately no one was hurt.



piggy back vehicles over a certain length are not allowed on Massachusetts highways. Pictures like that make me grateful for a lot of road rules.

It is 39ºF, snowing and raw, raw cold. Right down to your bones raw. Okay Mother Nature, you have shown us what you can do. So now back off and let Spring come in.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 64 and rainy right now.  Supposed to clear up between 2 and 5, then may have some storms this evening.  Keeping an eye on the local news for more info right now.  Glad we went to the grocery stores yesterday instead of today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's just like Boston out here in "the wilderness": cold, drippy weather. Looks like spicy food for supper tonight! 



Addie said:


> piggy back vehicles over a certain length are not allowed on Massachusetts highways. Pictures like that make me grateful for a lot of road rules...


Except the Massachusetts rules allow tandem semi trucks on both the turnpike and other roads. Da Rules: Commercial Transport & Permits - Traffic & Travel Resources - Highway Division BTW, the truck in the photo that *Cheryl* posted looks like a regular semi trailer, not a tandem. From what I found, a "piggyback" is what you use behind a car or truck when carrying a motorcycle or another car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

34 degrees F, raining...better wear a jacket.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, now it's snowing.  Love it!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's just like Boston out here in "the wilderness": cold, drippy weather. Looks like spicy food for supper tonight!
> 
> 
> Except the Massachusetts rules allow tandem semi trucks on both the turnpike and other roads. Da Rules: Commercial Transport & Permits - Traffic & Travel Resources - Highway Division BTW, the truck in the photo that *Cheryl* posted looks like a regular semi trailer, not a tandem. From what I found, a "piggyback" is what you use behind a car or truck when carrying a motorcycle or another car.



The rules are different for Federal Highways.


----------



## caseydog

It was about 85 today, sunny, and just a light breeze. In other words, very nice. 

More storms are forecast for the weekend. 

CD


----------



## Addie

It is still snowing, but not sticking. The air temp is above freezing, so that is what's keeping it from sticking. I will grasp any little piece of help that comes my way. Even temps in the mid 30's.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> It is still snowing, but not sticking. The air temp is above freezing, so that is what's keeping it from sticking. I will grasp any little piece of help that comes my way. Even temps in the mid 30's.



When I was married, my wife and I used to love to vacation on Cape Cod when it was 100-plus degrees down here in Texas. We stayed in a B&B near Yarmouth, and slept with the windows open at night. We always rented a convertible, too. 

I've done a lot of work in Connecticut in the winter. I can do without your winters. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're in the lull between storms. After the "pleasure" of freezing rain all evening, snow is supposed to start within the next few hours and go until mid to late afternoon. Can't wait until Sunday. Rumor has it that it will be sunny and 50.


----------



## taxlady

Snowing here, or maybe it has already turned to light rain. There's a couple of inches accumulation from overnight.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's sunny and something outside this AM - waiting for my WeatherBug to initialize so I can get the temp.  It's 58 out there.  A lot better than yesterday evening when we were under a Tornado watch until 10pm and had lots of severe storm.  Luckily, no damage in our neighborhood.

GG, how did you fare with the storms last night?


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> GG, how did you fare with the storms last night?



Much like you - lots of wind, heavy rain, tornado watch till 10 p.m. No damage to our house. I haven't been out of the house yet. I did see in this morning's paper that a church in Virginia Beach was nearly destroyed and a lot of homes were damaged there. They may have actually had a tornado or two there.


----------



## caseydog

It started off sunny and warm, and is now overcast and warm. More storms predicted for tomorrow, so I didn't plant my new peppers and herbs today, like I wanted to. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Well, with yesterday's snow and then rain, we have slush puddles. 1°C (34°F)


----------



## Dawgluver

Getting chilly now.  We had 62°F and sunny earlier.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> When I was married, my wife and I used to love to vacation on Cape Cod when it was 100-plus degrees down here in Texas. We stayed in a B&B near Yarmouth, and slept with the windows open at night. We always rented a convertible, too.
> 
> I've done a lot of work in Connecticut in the winter. I can do without your winters.
> 
> CD



There is a good side to all this nasty weather. My grandson works for the State DPW. He goes behind the plows with the salt and sand. He has been in his truck sleeping, eating and driving for more than 36 hours working on I90. That is the second time in a very short span that he has done this. Just think of the paycheck he will bring home at the end of the month. Big enough for the DPW workers to pay for any big item on their wish list. Including my grandson's destination wedding and honeymoon. The downside is that he works in the western half of the State. He has to drive to work from Boston. He was a toll taker at the tunnels and other toll booths closer to home. He managed to build up his seniority over the years. Right from college. But they removed all the toll booths and now we have EZPass. But his seniority kept him from being laid off. Just a transfer to the DPW. And at the bottom of the ladder again. 

Our DPW vehicles have a GPS in every vehicle. In fact a lot of the State vehicles do. When the DPW feels that a driver has been on the road too long, they call the driver and order him/her to take a paid 12 hour rest. 

Sometimes you just have to really hunt to find the good side to an unpleasant bit of life. It seems like a member of my family has done such a thing. At least my grandson is not afraid of work. Nor is his girlfriend. 

Right now the down side is that he and his girlfriend don't get to see each other much.


----------



## Farmer Jon

More of the same cold and wet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29 degrees F with a heavy frost.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Much like you - lots of wind, heavy rain, tornado watch till 10 p.m. No damage to our house. I haven't been out of the house yet. I did see in this morning's paper that a church in Virginia Beach was nearly destroyed and a lot of homes were damaged there. They may have actually had a tornado or two there.



I saw lots of coverage on the tornado in Va. Beach and Chesapeake yesterday - even on the national news.  There was also one in Bertie Co., near Ahoskie I think.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 50 right now, supposed to get a bit warmer according to the guys on TV.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Sunny and 50 right now, supposed to get a bit warmer according to the guys on TV.


Hey, we have the same forecast! [emoji38]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

59 degrees F, cloudy.


----------



## Cheryl J

83F here now at 3PM, clear and sunny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

38 degrees F, has rained off and on during the night.


----------



## GotGarlic

50 degrees and sunny here right now. It's supposed to hit 70 this afternoon. Maybe I'll go weed the vegetable garden later - get ready for planting in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Mad Cook

Warm and sunny.....

They are forecasting snow next week. (Sigh!)


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, we have the same forecast! [emoji38]



Yes we do!  Or did....


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 68 - and pollen's flying around here.  Not going back out until I have to.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cloudy and 70 here. Lots of pollen all over the place. Luckily, it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sunny and 60 here... Beautiful day...


----------



## caseydog

78 and sunny today, with a nice breeze. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Almost dark and still 76 outside.  Got up to 82 or a time here today.


----------



## caseydog

We got up to 86 today, with partly cloudy skies and some strong, gusty winds. It is 79 now at 7PM, and the winds have calmed down. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

3°C (37°F) and showers. We have been getting plenty of rain and will be getting enough more this that we are being warned of possible flooding. Frozen ground doesn't absorb much water.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 73 right now.

We're supposed to get storms tomorrow AM.  Not looking forward to that.


----------



## bethzaring

It only got down to 22*F last night....13*F had been predicted.  And we got more of this than predicted!


----------



## Dawgluver

A rainy 39° F here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

58 degrees F...I want my Spring rains back.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Rainy and 66 right now - under a Tornado Watch until 1pm.  Delayed most schools in this area for 2 hours, and 2 schools closed all together.  But I have a feeling we won't get much out of this, no matter what they say.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Rainy and 66 right now - under a Tornado Watch until 1pm.  Delayed most schools in this area for 2 hours, and 2 schools closed all together.  But I have a feeling we won't get much out of this, no matter what they say.


Cloudy, windy and 69 here, same tornado watch. We've had just a little rain today - the storms are going around us again lol


----------



## GotGarlic

It looks scary, but this storm is moving more north than east.


----------



## Just Cooking

My daughter had tornado warnings in Missouri a week ago.. That's one thing I don't miss about living there..

Stay safe people...


----------



## taxlady

We had one dry day. It's raining again. Heavy rain warning again, with the reminder that the frozen ground doesn't absorb much of the rain so there could be flooding. 3°C (37°F)


----------



## Addie

For all those folks under a tornado watch, here's praying that those clouds stay up there where they belong. 

Right now it is 40ºF. Rain until 10 tonight. Thunderstorms is our forecast. Poor Teddy. He is so terrified of Tstorms. 

When I left the house at nine this morning, it was pouring out. And it hasn't got much better anytime soon. 

Expecting rain right into tonight. I am aching from head to foot!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> For all those folks under a tornado watch, here's praying that those clouds stay up there where they belong.



Tornadoes are from wind, not clouds.

The watch is over now and we have bright sunshine. Still windy.


----------



## caseydog

Perfect! 75 and sunny. Psycho poodle is napping right next to his leash. 



I'll never forget April 3, 1974. My family lived in the little town of Mack, Ohio. An F5 tornado hit the town that day, part of a tornado outbreak that spawned 148 tornados. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOHkyM6CC-c

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That was a bad day, *CD*. I remember the news reports mentioning the Xenia tornado more; I guess it was a bigger tornado even though the overall impact wasn't as bad as it was for Mack.


We currently have flash! and BOOM! going on outside. Himself and I love thunderstorms. They aren't anywhere near as common up here as they are back home in OH. So rare, in fact, that sometimes the natives get worried and scared. As long as the wind isn't whipping or the lightening gets low, let it storm!


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> That was a bad day, *CD*. I remember the news reports mentioning the Xenia tornado more; I guess it was a bigger tornado even though the overall impact wasn't as bad as it was for Mack.
> 
> 
> We currently have flash! and BOOM! going on outside. Himself and I love thunderstorms. They aren't anywhere near as common up here as they are back home in OH. So rare, in fact, that sometimes the natives get worried and scared. As long as the wind isn't whipping or the lightening gets low, let it storm!



The Xenia tornado got more media attention. It hit shortly after the Sayler Park tornado. IIRC, the death toll was higher for Xenia. That town was hit right down the middle. 

I remember coming out of our basement, running out the front door, and watching the tornado moving away from us. I could see houses in the next subdivision, which was uphill from us, "exploding" as the tornado got close. It was at least a minute before I looked around, and saw that some houses on my own street were gone. It also took a few seconds for my brain to process that. There was a time lapse between what my eyes could see, and what my brain could comprehend. 

My ex-wife and I both used to open the blinds to watch a good thunderstorm. I still do. They are VERY common in Texas. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

lGads....   I'm so depressed.  The rain is coming from the north in gallons.  My roof is now leaking.  It happens as the weather comes from the north. It is usually from the west.  Now the water runs down the rafters into the front porch. (at least it isn't coming inside the house - but then again the storm isn't over yet...  )
AND 200 year old logs don't take kindly to being soaking wet.  Obvious water stains will and do stand out.  Roof is being repaired this spring but ....  it ain't today when I need it the most!!!!

Didn't even know until I went out to close up the geese.  Stuck my foot into a boot full of water.  It was directly under the dripping.  

 Three pairs and exactly one of each pair was full of water.  I'd be laughing it I wasn't crying so hard.  Naw, I'm not actually crying guys...  just totally depressed.   Maybe I'll laugh tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Just the usual weather to report. Rain, rain, rain, thunderstorm, rain, rain, rain. Anything new out there going on?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Quitcherbichin', *Addie*.  I just saw an *updated drought map for the state* during tonight's news.  There isn't one region in the state that is now experiencing severe or greater drought conditions. In fact, 1/3 of the state is no longer in drought conditions, and 50% is only rated "abnormally dry". This IS a good thing if you want local produce this summer and fall. The only downside to this is possible damage in flood-prone areas. It's a shame.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Cloudy, windy and 69 here, same tornado watch. We've had just a little rain today - the storms are going around us again lol



They ended up going around us yesterday also.  We were so glad.  Mom worries so much about bad weather it causes her blood pressure to go up.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just went out and got the paper - BRR!!!!!  Of course, I just had my pajamas on.

It's sunny, windy, and 55.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Quitcherbichin', *Addie*.  I just saw an *updated drought map for the state* during tonight's news.  There isn't one region in the state that is now experiencing severe or greater drought conditions. In fact, 1/3 of the state is no longer in drought conditions, and 50% is only rated "abnormally dry". This IS a good thing if you want local produce this summer and fall. The only downside to this is possible damage in flood-prone areas. It's a shame.



Here in Texas, our droughts usually end with flooding, and our flooding usually ends in drought. We are completely dependent, in most of Texas, on man-made lakes (reservoirs). We count on winter rain to fill them up, to get us through the summer. 

This year, the Trinity river basin reservoirs are pretty close to full. The lake my town draws from is 92-percent full right now. We will still end up with water restrictions by July, but hopefully not too tight. If we are at 60-something-percent in April, July through October are really rough. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Having a minor rain storm... Lots of wind...The California drought is lessened in most of the state so, I'm good with the rain...


----------



## Vinylhanger

Wind and rain.  I've just decided to chill at home and work on some quotes.  Nice day for that.


----------



## cjmmytunes

50 degrees outside ATM, and not quite as windy as yesterday.  Went to Walmart yesterday and almost got knocked on my butt by the wind when I was putting gas in the car.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday morning I made a fast run to the corner store on my scooter. When I got to the intersection, I was just sitting there waiting for traffic to pass. Along comes one of the little cars and when it reached the intersection, a gust on wind came and it caught that car just right. It blew it just a couple of feet toward the curb. No one was hurt or any damage. But it sure rattled that driver. He shut off the engine and just sat there trying to collect himself. Traffic had to go around him.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 70 so far today.  May turn the a/c on today.  Already have the heat off.


----------



## taxlady

Wow, 19°C (66°F) and my sweetie says he read that it's going up to 25°C (77°F). It's about time.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been an absolutely gorgeous day - mid-high 70s, low humidity, mostly sunny ☀ Beautiful.


----------



## Just Cooking

Gorgeous on Monterey Bay.. 62 degrees, windows and doors open to catch the ocean breeze...


----------



## caseydog

We had a lot of rain today. That's a good thing. The ground got a good soaking, and the reservoirs got filled a little more before summer. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have a little weather station on the kitchen windowsill with an outside thermometer that said *77 degrees*! Too darned hot for the first half of April. At least it will be closer to normal in a couple of days, getting back into the 50s.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wowzers, that's one bright ol' moon out tonight.  Casting shadows through the trees across the lawn.


----------



## rodentraiser

Calm and somewhat clear now, but totally schizo with wind all day today. I had 8 stores to get to, plus the library and the post office. I started at about 1pm today and when I got into my car, it was pouring. When I left the car to go into the PO, it was sunshining less than 3 miles and ten minutes away Then it would be clear with sunshine when I went into a store and dark as night and pouring out again when I'd come out 5 minutes later. At one point it was pouring with sunshine!

This went on the entire 5 hours I was running around doing errands. Then I got home and turned my lights on because it was so dark. Ten minutes later, the sun came out and it was bright as noon and I went round turning all the lights off. Ten minutes after that, I was turning them on again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a new way for Shrek to get some exercise, I open the windows and he walks around closing them...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 72 right now.  Supposed to get up to around 80 today.  Going to do laundry in a bit.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a new way for Shrek to get some exercise, I open the windows and he walks around closing them...




DH and I exercise like that, only the opposite way.  He opens, I close.

The last two days we had 70° F.  Today it's 46°.  April can be cruel.  The moon was beautiful last night after I finally found it.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a new way for Shrek to get some exercise, I open the windows and he walks around closing them...



 Oh you evil woman. I love it!

Presently our temperature is 85ºF. And I am loving it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The car display said 86 when I was coming home from the dentist. I'm figuring there was a lot of heat gain from the blacktop parking lot, because the highest I've seen from our home outdoor thermometer today was 77. No sense putting the screens back in yet, though. They're predicting 60s and 50s for the next week except for Easter Sunday.




Dawgluver said:


> DH and I exercise like that, only the opposite way.  He opens, I close...


Oo, we're on the same exercise program!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

3 and 1/2 feet of snow last night!  Well, there was about and inch snow on top of the picnic table this  a.m.  and it's about 3 1/2 feet or so tall...


----------



## GotGarlic

Whiskadoodle said:


> 3 and 1/2 feet of snow last night!  Well, there was about and inch snow on top of the picnic table this  a.m.  and it's about 3 1/2 feet or so tall...


Darn latitude! [emoji38] It's 75 degrees here right now.


----------



## taxlady

Whiskadoodle said:


> 3 and 1/2 feet of snow last night!  Well, there was about and inch snow on top of the picnic table this  a.m.  and it's about 3 1/2 feet or so tall...



I sure hope mother nature doesn't pull one of those on us.


----------



## Addie

I made a quick run on my scooter yesterday afternoon. It was 85ºF. Some towns hit 90ºF or a few degrees above that. Today it is supposed to be in the high 60's. With rain showers. I have an appointment in town with my rheumatologist in the afternoon. I hope the showers are gone by then.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's sunny and 73 right now.  It got into the 80's here yesterday.  While I was drying clothes it got up to 78 in the house, with the a/c on.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Rain here with a big cell coming in off the Pacific but this afternoon it's supposed to clear a bit.


----------



## Addie

It is 57ºF. Of course the drizzle started as I left my medical appointment this afternoon.


----------



## Just Cooking

We have been experiencing very mild rain the past two days...  Nice...


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 62 and cloudy right now. We're supposed to get a high of 64 and continued clouds - perfect for planting the perennials and veggies we've bought over the last several days.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GG, we're cloudy and 64 right now.  Hope you get your plants taken care of today or tomorrow.


----------



## ixamnis

Hard rain, at the moment.


----------



## Cheryl J

Crazy windy again....sick and tired of it.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> I sure hope mother nature doesn't pull one of those on us.



Oh come on taxy...  you know we can expect anything up until...  May?


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Oh come on taxy...  you know we can expect anything up until...  May?  [emoji38]


Yup. That's why I'm only hoping, not holding my breath.


----------



## CharlieD

We are in Florida. 75 or so right now. Beautiful. Windy though


----------



## cjmmytunes

66 and sunny right now.  Think it will get up into the lower 70's sometime today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Definitely "cheese curl weather"* when we were out running errands today. Mist falling all around, temps in the mid-40s. 

*When we first moved here I had long hair with wispy bangs. I also colored my hair, so it was a bit of a golden blonde/brown. Himself and I went to the Cape for a day - back when a 260+mile round trip AND a day spent seeing and doing didn't do us in.  We were walking the beach on a cool, misty day. Himself turned to me and said..."you have cheese curls!". Romantic, huh? The mist caused my bangs to curl into perfect little spirals that made him think of cheese curls!


----------



## cjmmytunes

We made it to 90 for about a minute yesterday.  UCK.  Would happen on the day I had to wash and dry towels.

So far it's 72 and sunny here today.  About 3am I was sleeping so good, and the BOTTOM fell out.  Thought we were going to have another leak in the kitchen, but we didn't.  Never did get back to sleep, thought.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> We made it to 90 for about a minute yesterday.  UCK.  Would happen on the day I had to wash and dry towels.
> 
> So far it's 72 and sunny here today.  About 3am I was sleeping so good, and the BOTTOM fell out.  Thought we were going to have another leak in the kitchen, but we didn't.  Never did get back to sleep, thought.


Same weather here yesterday, ha ha! I *almost* turned on the a/c but I restrained myself. 73 here right now. A perfect day for gardening and visiting a local herb sale later.


----------



## Just Cooking

Gorgeous on the bay...  Good thing too as we are stripping the kitchen cabinets and drawers for spring cleaning.. Windows will have to wait until next weekend.. I'm too old for this...


----------



## Addie

Today is raw. No misty rain. But the wind is blowing out there. So glad I don't have to make a store run. It is the wind that gets me. I have to cover the console on my scooter when I go out in the rain. It is electric. Rain water and electricity do not mix very well. 

Last night when Teddy showed up, he was soaking wet. But I still let him up on my bed. put my cover over him after I dried him off with a towel. Yesterday was so cold and miserable. He was much drier when he showed up this morning.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Same weather here yesterday, ha ha! I *almost* turned on the a/c but I restrained myself. 73 here right now. A perfect day for gardening and visiting a local herb sale later.



What a difference 24 hours can make.  56 and cloudy, damp, and icky.

Did you get your gardening and herb sale visiting done yesterday?


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> What a difference 24 hours can make.  56 and cloudy, damp, and icky.
> 
> Did you get your gardening and herb sale visiting done yesterday?



Yeah, they weren't kidding about that cold front - it's pretty crummy out there today. Although the new plants are loving it! I got my marigolds in the ground, seed potatoes cut and drying for planting soon and another bed weeded. Then we went grocery shopping and ran out of time for the herb sale. I ran out of energy, too. After spending some time cleaning up the house, I didn't want to go walk around the grounds where the sale is held. Rested on the porch watching the neighbors dig their new garden beds instead [emoji38]

I'll get herbs at our master gardener sale in a couple of weeks. I have to be there because I'm giving a presentation on herbs! [emoji38]


----------



## Farmer Jon

Its finally nice enough to get out and do some work. I need to get a fence up around my new chicken coop. The coop its self needs work. I need to work on my camper. I have to get the garden in. And yet here I sit on the couch wasteing the morning. Better get off my butt and do something.


----------



## CakePoet

We have had clear skies, rain,  hail, snow, strong winds, dead calm,  heavy rain on one side of the  house and snow on the other and yes  it been both  cold and warm too today.


----------



## LPBeier

It is raining again after 2 1/2 days of beautiful sunshine. A good day for packing boxes....


----------



## Farmer Jon

Mother nature ruined yet another beautiful day. I did get some stuff done before the wind decided to blow 30 mph.


----------



## Addie

I woke up and there high in the sky was Mr. Sun. And then I looked at the weather report and it said 54ºF. Can't ask for a better day. I need to get out and run around on my scooter after these past two miserable rainy, misty, windy, cold, bone chilling days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had a bright, sunny day, too, *Addie*. Beautiful, wasn't it?  The outside temps were pushing 70...and THIS is the day I decide to bake and make a ham for supper.  A wee bit warm in here...

Right now I'm looking a the most glorious of evening skies. *sigh*


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad to hear it's nice 70ish weather there in the northeast area, and you weren't bombarded with a huge snowstorm this winter, unlike the past couple of winters!

It was 92 here today, sunny but very windy....and soon the triple digits will be upon us.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, they weren't kidding about that cold front - it's pretty crummy out there today. Although the new plants are loving it! I got my marigolds in the ground, seed potatoes cut and drying for planting soon and another bed weeded. Then we went grocery shopping and ran out of time for the herb sale. I ran out of energy, too. After spending some time cleaning up the house, I didn't want to go walk around the grounds where the sale is held. Rested on the porch watching the neighbors dig their new garden beds instead [emoji38]
> 
> I'll get herbs at our master gardener sale in a couple of weeks. I have to be there because I'm giving a presentation on herbs! [emoji38]



We had to turn the heat on yesterday AM, and have kept it on ever since.  Think it's worse out there today than yesterday.  Went out to get the paper this AM and had to change my clothes because it was that light, misty type rain that you can't see until you're out in it.

You're a master gardener?  That sounds like a long-time goal to work towards.  Is your presentation on any particular type of herbs or just herbs in general?  I'd like to see the presentation but don't think I'd drive all the way up to VA for it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet said:


> We have had clear skies, rain,  hail, snow, strong winds, dead calm,  heavy rain on one side of the  house and snow on the other and yes  it been both  cold and warm too today.



Sounds like a week in NE NC and SE VA, doesn't it GG?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I woke up and there high in the sky was Mr. Sun. And then I looked at the weather report and it said 54ºF. Can't ask for a better day. I need to get out and run around on my scooter after these past two miserable rainy, misty, windy, cold, bone chilling days.



Your temperature was about like ours was yesterday, Addie, but we didn't have any sun and we had the damp, icky, misty type of rain that you can't see.  Hope you enjoyed your day out.


----------



## Mad Cook

Weird!!

The radio said it would be unseasonably cold with snow even in low-lying areas. So I got well wrapped up in several layers of wool and feather padding to go to the stables. Spent the morning throwing off said layers because it was sunny and extremely warm.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We had a bright, sunny day, too, *Addie*. Beautiful, wasn't it?  The outside temps were pushing 70...and THIS is the day I decide to bake and make a ham for supper.  A wee bit warm in here...
> 
> Right now I'm looking a the most glorious of evening skies. *sigh*



Today is even better than yesterday. 

Yesterday when I saw the sun, I went downstairs, stood outside and started singing, _I Feel Pretty_ from My Fair Lady. 

When New England gets rain and cold winds together, it can be such a huge downer. Specially in the Springtime.


----------



## dragnlaw

Mad Cook said:


> Weird!!
> 
> The radio said it would be unseasonably cold with snow even in low-lying areas. So I got well wrapped up in several layers of wool and feather padding to go to the stables. Spent the morning throwing off said layers because it was sunny and extremely warm.



That happened to me quite awhile ago, lol. Taking horses to their paddocks, took my coat and threw it over a horse, let one horse into his paddock, let the second one into the paddock and watched him gallop around, dump my coat in the only mucky place and then trot over it! 
My stable girl was laughing so hard she couldn't answer the phone when it rang.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Cold cold cold. 36 rain and chances of snow. A lot of the neighbors have seed in the ground already.


----------



## cjmmytunes

60 and misty this AM.  Supposed to clear up during the day and get a little warmer.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

It's rainy, typical NW Spring wx.


----------



## caseydog

A cold front came through this morning, and the temperature dropped from the 70s to the 50s. It never got above 60 the rest of the day. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Just lots of rain all day long. Very depressing. Where are you Mr. Sun?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

He was in Cleveland today, *Addie*. Sunny, 80 degrees, light wind off of the lake that you can't see across to Canada - so it's a little like the ocean.  Wish I had been there. But, I'm stuck in the rain too. Since I had nowhere to go and we can use more rain to build up the ground water, I ain't complaining.


----------



## Addie

My main concern is as always the water supply to the Quabbin Reservoir. So I pulled up the supposedly Monthly Report. I think they are a little behind.

MWRA - Monthly Update on Water Supply Status

I remember many moons ago when the level was so low you could see the whole town on the bottom very clearly. The affected communities were put on partial rations.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's sunny and 75.  There goes Jake Owens again.

Supposed to be in the upper 80's the next few days - ugh!  At least it's not 100% humidity.


----------



## CraigC

It kissed 90F today with high humidity.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny, 77, and 82% humidity.

Supposed to be in the upper 80's today and 91 tomorrow!


----------



## GotGarlic

77 and 85% here! And the pull chain on my kitchen ceiling fan just broke! I might turn on the a/c.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31 degrees F and snowing.  Luckily, I got the seedlings started inside.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snowing, really!?! In late April? Can't believe it. It's mostly sunny and 85 here now. I bought more plants today at the horticultural class sale at a nearby high school and it's too hot to plant them


----------



## bethzaring

It's been snowing all day here and will through Sunday morning.  Here's hoping the snow will insulate all things vegetative when the predicted temps drop to 20*F tomorrow night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just hope the Flowering Almond and Pussy Willow are fine.  I think the Ash and Poplar will be okay. I'm glad I didn't have time to rake up the old leaves and such they will help with insulation.  I got my live plant shipment yesterday, I have it tucked in a cooler in the garage.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Rain and snow. More forcasted for the weekend. When I do get in the field its going to be some long days.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

40 mile per hour sustained winds with gusts up to 60...
really not conductive to our brand new trees


----------



## roadfix

Strongest winds I've experienced here in the city overnight.    I couldn't sleep, thinking about my next door neighbor's 75 foot pine trees may come crashing down on my roof.


----------



## LPBeier

It is beautiful here! At 5 pm the sun is shining and it is fairly warm!


----------



## Addie

We had a magnificent 80ºF. today. No complaints here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snow and the pavement is wet, supposed to get down to 27 F tonight.  Frozen is not fun to drive on.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> 77 and 85% here! And the pull chain on my kitchen ceiling fan just broke! I might turn on the a/c.



Definitely an a/c day yesterday - we were able to wait until after we got home from running errands.  But once I got in the house, on it went.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 78 degrees with a humidity of 78% this AM.  Don Slater at WAVY says it's supposed to get up to 91/92 today.  Record breaker if it does. Stay cool today, GG.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 81/feels like 89 here right now. Woke up with a terrible headache this morning - damn humidity. We've already got the a/c on.


----------



## caseydog

It was 81 degrees when I got out of bed this morning. Very humid, with a strong South wind. 

Now, it is 56 degrees, with a pretty strong North wind, and I can hear thunder in the distance. 

The worst weather is East of me, where "significant" tornado damage has been reported. 

The Allstate claims adjuster is coming tomorrow at 8AM. Yes, 8AM on a Sunday. Those poor adjusters are working 7 days a week in North Texas due to all the big hail we've had this spring. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Right now it is 69ºF. And it is 10:19 p.m. I am afraid with all this talk of global warming, we are in for a very hot summer. The temp doesn't go down to this level until the mid summer as a rule.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> It's 81/feels like 89 here right now. Woke up with a terrible headache this morning - damn humidity. We've already got the a/c on.


I hope your headache is gone by now. Humidity doesn't do it to me, wind does. I guess it's something to do with the barometric pressure change and all. Well, it was windy up here today - small headache as a souvenir. *sigh*

We hit a high around 80 or just above today, heading for a low in the upper 40s tonight. Tomorrow, cha-cha-changes...high in the low 60s and pretty cool for the rest of the first week of May. Well our April weather was more like March weather this year (since we had our April weather in March), so I wouldn't be surprised if May was more like April. Since I have no control over the weather, I guess I'll just go with it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> It's 81/feels like 89 here right now. Woke up with a terrible headache this morning - damn humidity. We've already got the a/c on.



Hate humidity!  Makes my sinuses feel horrid.


----------



## cjmmytunes

76 and sunny -humidity 72%.  Not quite a humid as yesterday.


----------



## caseydog

When the cold front came through yesterday, the temperature dropped and we got some light rain. 60 miles East of Dallas, there were three tornados. Five people are dead, and 56 were injured. 

North Texas is like that. The same front can do nothing in one place, and destroy a whole town not far away. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> When the cold front came through yesterday, the temperature dropped and we got some light rain. 60 miles East of Dallas, there were three tornados. Five people are dead, and 56 were injured.
> 
> North Texas is like that. The same front can do nothing in one place, and destroy a whole town not far away.
> 
> CD


I'm sorry to hear that. My uncle and his wife lost their home in a huge tornado in Mississippi several years ago.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> 76 and sunny -humidity 72%.  Not quite a humid as yesterday.


Almost ditto! 78, sunny and 69%. I'm glad the humidity is down. We're going to a neighborhood porch crawl/fundraiser this afternoon. Today will be perfect for it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have fun at the porch crawl, *GG*. Sounds like a good time.

I'm enjoying a good, solid Ohio-type thunderstorm.  Window-rattling boomers, a small flash of lightning every once in a while, downpour all the way! We've started to get these kinds of rains more often. Hopefully the natives are getting used to it. 




caseydog said:


> ...60 miles East of Dallas, there were three tornados. Five people are dead, and 56 were injured.
> 
> North Texas is like that. The same front can do nothing in one place, and destroy a whole town not far away.


Sorry to hear about the storms and deaths. We have friends in Plano (he's a retired Delta pilot and was Best Man at out wedding) so whenever I hear of any bad weather I check her Facebook page to make sure they're OK. Stay safe, *CD*.


----------



## Addie

Sunny, but very chilly. 49ºF. with 19 p.h. winds. We are supposed to get that rain later in the day.


----------



## Cheryl J

Casey, I thought of you this morning when I was watching the news of the tornadoes.  Just horrible.   Glad you're OK.  

Beautiful here today.  82F here now at 12:40, supposed to get up to 87F.  Sunny and not a breath of wind.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Casey, I thought of you this morning when I was watching the news of the tornadoes.  Just horrible.   Glad you're OK.
> 
> Beautiful here today.  82F here now at 12:40, supposed to get up to 87F.  Sunny and not a breath of wind.



Thanks for thinking of me. Like I said, the front was pretty much a non-event here, other than the big temperature drop. How that same front spawned a lethal tornado 60 miles from here is beyond my knowledge. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yucky


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Almost ditto! 78, sunny and 69%. I'm glad the humidity is down. We're going to a neighborhood porch crawl/fundraiser this afternoon. Today will be perfect for it.



Almost only counts in horseshoes and thermonuclear warfare.  "Shall to play a game?" 

Are you in Olde Town Portsmouth, by any chance?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny, 78 with 78% humidity.  Supposed to get in the 80's today.  Rain this evening/tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Almost only counts in horseshoes and thermonuclear warfare.  "Shall to play a game?"
> 
> Are you in Olde Town Portsmouth, by any chance?


No, I'm a couple of miles away from downtown. Right across the river from the medical center.


----------



## Addie

It has been in the low 40's today with wind. Nasty, raw and downright miserable. And I  had to go out this morning. I left the house with my spring coat on and ran right back upstairs to put on my heavy winter fur coat. 

When I came back, Pirate had shut off the heat and I was freezing. I turned the heat on high and it ran for more than an hour. Here it is after nine p.m. and I am finally warm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

53 degrees F, intermittent sun. Going over to Mom's with my live plant shipment and see if we can  get anything into the ground.


----------



## Addie

64ºF. right now. Some sun. This morning it started out with miserable cold rain and the temp was a great 42ºF. And I had to go shopping. Loading up the car was so much fun standing there in the cold and rain.


----------



## cjmmytunes

76 and sunny.  Just got back from trip to Food Lion and had to make a side trip to put air in one of the tires. Decided to do Captain D's for lunch - have enough or a couple of meals later, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was spreading composted steer manure in the garden patch when it started raining yesterday.  Cold and wet, got it done though.  Dad can go out today and start planting seedlings.

It is currently 55 degrees F, no wind.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's sunny and 66 right now.  Tomorrow's supposed to be rain, rain, and more rain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It is a glorious, sunny 65 degrees right now. I'll be heading out to shop shortly since we have monsoons moving in tomorrow. In fact, this looks like the nicest day in the next week. Best I get out today to run my errands.


----------



## Sagittarius

Gerona has the typical climate of the north shore of the Mediterranean.  In the mornings, it is still quite chilly, approx. 10 degrees centigrade (50 degrees farenheit approx.). 

The temperatures increase to approx. 25 - 30 degrees centigrade by 13.00, which is in the mid to high 70s farenheit approx ..   And then they drop again after sunset .. Approx. 20.30 hours right now.  

I might be a bit off, on the farenheit .. Not using a converter ..  

Have a nice day.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sagittarius said:


> Gerona has the typical climate of the north shore of the Mediterranean.  In the mornings, it is still quite chilly, approx. 10 degrees centigrade (50 degrees farenheit approx.).
> 
> The temperatures increase to approx. 25 - 30 degrees centigrade by 13.00, which is in the mid to high 70s farenheit approx ..   And then they drop again after sunset .. Approx. 20.30 hours right now.
> 
> I might be a bit off, on the farenheit .. Not using a converter ..
> 
> Have a nice day.




I had to search for Gerona.. Came up with Gerona/Girona in Spain.. Is this where you are?... If so it is a magnificent city...  

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

97F here now.   Still going to grill a steak around 5. Fortunately the patio is on the east side of the house in a shaded area.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Under a Tornado Watch until 1pm and a Severe Thunderstorm warning until 10am.  Imagine Got Garlic is experiencing similar conditions, hope you are safe.

Hope anyone else who is affected by this storm system is safe and sound as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sun shiny and 57 degrees F, great time to get outside before it gets hot. (in my case, anything over 70 is HOT) I hope it does not rain today or I will be playing in the mud.

Pea seedlings _must_ be planted today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Totally agree with you on the "over 70 degrees is  HOT" thing, *PF*. If it's hot by you tomorrow, at least you can undress - it's *World Naked Gardening Day*.   Oh NoNoNo, not in our yard. What has been seen cannot be unseen...and no one wants to see >this< woman's body.  

***************************

Our weather is gloomy, rainy, supposed to be a monsoon sometime today. On the plus side, I can actually tell that the leaves on the trees in the back yard have definitely gotten bigger since I looked yesterday. Pretty soon the back yard trees will completely shade the house again during the heat of the day. Yay!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 68, overcast and drizzly and I'm *freezing*! [emoji38]

No naked gardening at my house, either  Besides, I'll be spending much of the day with master gardener stuff. It's our semi-annual open garden and plant sale and I'm giving a talk on growing and cooking with fresh herbs. Shoot, that reminds me - I need to stop by the store and pick up a few things for snacks for the demo.


----------



## taxlady

Yikes, It's raining and we have heavy rain warnings. We have rain in the forecast for approximately the next week and it's already flooding on the Island of Montreal.

This is pretty much my favourite grocery store. It's a five minute drive from where I live, 2.2 km (~1.4 miles). Thank goodness we are approximately 10-20 metres further above sea level where we live.







The governor of New York has asked to lower the water level in Lake Ontario. I hope they don't agree, because, guess where that water would go. Yes, down the St-Lawrence River, which is what is already flooding the southern part of the Island of Montreal and causing the Riviere-des-Prairies to do this to the northern part of the island.


----------



## buckytom

You can run around my house, and up and down my block stark naked if you wanted to today. It is so foggy out you can maybe see 10 feet.

It's going to be fun driving into work tonight. The first mile is a windy mountain road that drops about 500 feet in elevation.
 I use the reflectors on the mailboxes on either side of the road to make sure I'm still on the road and not on someone's front lawn on nights like this.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, Taxy!  That's a lotta water there. 

Bucky, hoping for safe travels for you on your way to work tonight. 

Ugh...86F here at a little after 7.  Supposed to cool down the next few days, though. It won't be long before the triple digits hit here and I am SO not looking forward to that.


----------



## dragnlaw

A lot of the talk at my little dinner party tonight was about the flooding.  So sorry *Taxy,* must be a little scary.  I didn't realize just how bad it was, thanks for posting the picture. 

Don't think that area has ever flooded before during the entire time I was living there. Lived on the West Island from '67/'68 to '96, plus both my husband and I worked in Dorval for the next 4 years or so.
I remember the flooding of the underpass on 55th and the 20. One person actually drowned it was so fast, his car stalled, and when he tried to get to dry land...  well, he didn't make it. (my memory is sketchy, but think that was the gist of it)... From the super heavy downpour and the water backup in the drains.

hmm...  Going with my son to the Kirkland theaters for the new Guardians of the Galaxy movie. Well, the parking lot can flood but at least the theaters are on the second floor!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Totally agree with you on the "over 70 degrees is  HOT" thing, *PF*. If it's hot by you tomorrow, at least you can undress - it's *World Naked Gardening Day*.   Oh NoNoNo, not in our yard. What has been seen cannot be unseen...and no one wants to see >this< woman's body.
> 
> ***************************
> 
> Our weather is gloomy, rainy, supposed to be a monsoon sometime today. On the plus side, I can actually tell that the leaves on the trees in the back yard have definitely gotten bigger since I looked yesterday. Pretty soon the back yard trees will completely shade the house again during the heat of the day. Yay!



Today CG, I got the first ever flood warning on my phone. Boston never gets flooding. We have sewer drains on every single block. Sometime two. Depends on the size of the block. It has already started to drizzle here at 1:10 a.m. I have a couple of errands to run tomorrow. Doubt if I will go out at all. Right now at this hour I am planning on going down to the first floor to do three loads of laundry. I was too busy running back and forth for medical appointments for three days in a row. I was so tired by today, I slept the whole day away. I finally didn't keep one appointment. Just didn't have it in me to go to one more. Even though I have door to door transportation. And having a bout of pleurisy didn't help either.


----------



## taxlady

Dragnlaw, how's the water doing around you? I wouldn't have known it was that bad if I hadn't seen that picture. It's still fine here. It makes a different impression when you recognize the place, eh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Totally agree with you on the "over 70 degrees is  HOT" thing, *PF*. If it's hot by you tomorrow, at least you can undress - it's *World Naked Gardening Day*.   Oh NoNoNo, not in our yard. What has been seen cannot be unseen...and no one wants to see >this< woman's body.



Since I garden with Dad, I think he wouldn't want to see and neither would I.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's probably a good call for both of you.  Heck, *PF*, I don't want to see me when I'm naked!  It's a shock every time I open the shower curtain, seeing as how the tub is directly across from the mirror.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposed to be hotter tomorrow, I want to get started earlier.  We could have used an Igloo Water Cooler today.  Think I'll pick up ice on my way over to the garden in the morning.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pea seedlings _must_ be planted today.



Hope you were able to get your baby peas in the ground without playing in the mud, Princess.  Although that is a funny visual - a princess in her fou fou gown and crown, digging in the mud.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> It's 68, overcast and drizzly and I'm *freezing*! [emoji38]
> 
> No naked gardening at my house, either  Besides, I'll be spending much of the day with master gardener stuff. It's our semi-annual open garden and plant sale and I'm giving a talk on growing and cooking with fresh herbs. Shoot, that reminds me - I need to stop by the store and pick up a few things for snacks for the demo.



I know what you're talking about, GG.  I had the hardest time getting warm after that nasty storm front moved through yesterday.  Ended up drinking some hot tea in between my bottles of water, and actually had 3 cups of coffee.  Hope your Master Gardening stuff goes well.


----------



## dragnlaw

As I've mentioned, I'm on a hill... but the driveway courtyard is an inch deep in water.  

I texted a friend "screaming" 'Run, run for your life! Hide, hide! There's a huge yellow thing in the sky trying to get thru the clouds! It's gonna get us!! AWKKK!'


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've been livin' my life in a slow hell
June gloom in May is a hard sell
I ain't seen the sunshine in three damn days


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> As I've mentioned, I'm on a hill... but the driveway courtyard is an inch deep in water.
> 
> I texted a friend "screaming" 'Run, run for your life! Hide, hide! There's a huge yellow thing in the sky trying to get thru the clouds! It's gonna get us!! AWKKK!'



It must be contagious because we have the same orb in our sky. I am presently hiding under the bed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

MAN!
We've got 50 mph winds here today, and a 50% chance of rain tonight with the temps dropping back down to the 40's tonight and 30's tomorrow
GEEZ!  What happened? It has been gorgeous, hitting 90, blue skies...
AAHHHH!
That's right, that's what the Spring is like in the Middle of the Desert, at the Gateway to the Grand Canyon


----------



## buckytom

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've been livin' my life in a slow hell
> June gloom in May is a hard sell
> I ain't seen the sunshine in three damn days



Nice edit. Great tune, though.

There are few more memorable moments in life than when things have gone bad, and your love says come back home.

Home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> Hope you were able to get your baby peas in the ground without playing in the mud, Princess.  Although that is a funny visual - a princess in her fou fou gown and crown, digging in the mud.



Picture an Ogre playing in the mud while she plants peas, etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> As I've mentioned, I'm on a hill... but the driveway courtyard is an inch deep in water.
> 
> I texted a friend "screaming" 'Run, run for your life! Hide, hide! There's a huge yellow thing in the sky trying to get thru the clouds! It's gonna get us!! AWKKK!'



Big yellow thing in sky scares me.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Picture an Ogre playing in the mud while she plants peas, etc.



Now, where did you get a picture of me from?  LOL


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For some reason I have been teleported out of Southern California. I don't know where I am, but at 10:00 am it is 54 degrees and raining.


----------



## cjmmytunes

65 and sunny today.

Going out to run errands after The View goes off.  Hope everyone has a good day today.


----------



## taxlady

It's 2°C (36°F) with a frost warning for overnight. There were snow flurries in downtown Montreal earlier today. I have a friend who moved to Maryland to work for the Smithsonian. He's coming for a visit and wrote this on FaceBook, "Hey, Montréal, should I be packing chest waders or a winter coat?" The first three replies were, "Yes" 


Here's an aerial view that includes Mourelatos Supermarket, the one I posted the picture of earlier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR-dAdkwVvY


----------



## Just Cooking

Bummer on the flooding, taxlady....Stay safe....

mid 40's and foggy on the Monterey Bay... Leaving for Missouri where its supposed to be 80's and, maybe raining when we land this afternoon...

Ross


----------



## Dawgluver

Whew.  I finally made it to the greenhouse to pick up some plants.  I wondered why I was feeling hot while driving home, even with the A/C cranked.  Then I looked at the thermometer at home, 90°F.  No wonder I was hot, those greenhouses were probably 10 or 20° warmer than the outside temp!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Whew.  I finally made it to the greenhouse to pick up some plants.  I wondered why I was feeling hot while driving home, even with the A/C cranked.  Then I looked at the thermometer at home, 90°F.  No wonder I was hot, those greenhouses were probably 10 or 20° warmer than the outside temp!



Did you have your glasses on when you cranked that thermometer?  How do I know? I never tell on myself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not my greenhouses, not their thermometer.  It's a local greenhouse market where they sell plants.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Whew.  I finally made it to the greenhouse...I was hot, those greenhouses were probably 10 or 20° warmer than the outside temp!


There is an exotic plants greenhouse a Sunday drive away from us. One Sunday after church we went to brunch, then Himself decided he wanted to go for a drive. I'm not a fan of "a drive", preferring to have a plan and destination when I leave home. We happened upon Logee's and decided to go in...in our church clothes...to a glass house...on a very sunny, very warm spring day. No shade anywhere. We didn't stick around long. 

***************************************

I'm enjoying our "chilly" right now, a pleasant 54 degrees, since in a couple of days the thermostats will be pushing 90.  Tomorrow should be survivable at 71. Then 80, 87, 79... Ugh. Back to the 60s after that very short summer.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cool spell here.  Had to put on a sweater when I went outside this morning, was down to the mid 50's.  Enjoyed some super loud thunder this afternoon, but only about 10 minutes of rain.  Supposed to get down to the 40's in the wee hours.


----------



## cjmmytunes

73 and sunny at the moment.  We're supposed to get to 80 today, and up to 90 tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Whew.  I finally made it to the greenhouse to pick up some plants.  I wondered why I was feeling hot while driving home, even with the A/C cranked.  Then I looked at the thermometer at home, 90°F.  No wonder I was hot, those greenhouses were probably 10 or 20° warmer than the outside temp!



I sweated my way through a greenhouse the other day...OMGoodness!  It was very hot.  Returned the other day in the early morning and it was better.

We are getting "Winter Storm Warnings" in the higher elevations (over 7500', we are at 4100'), if it snows, over 12" of snow.  It will close the passes of the highways.  I expect a good amount of rain and thunder storms.


----------



## Addie

It is 78ºF right now. And it will get warmer as the days progress. So I have plugged my scooter in and plan to make a trip with my sewing tomorrow. Early in the morning I will head for the beach, find a bench with a table and spend the day there under the shade. I would rather sit out on the patio, but it is covered in bird doo and it looks like no one is going to clean it this year. And all the ladies like to sit out there and question everything about your life. Something I am not will to share.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Special Weather Statement issued May 16 at 4:36AM MDT until May 18 at 6:00PM MDT by NWS Cheyenne 
                                                                  ...Storm System to Bring Cold Temperatures and Widespread Precipitation to the Region Wednesday Night Through Friday... An area of low pressure tracking towards Utah will slow as it crosses the central Rockies on Thursday and Friday. Precipitation associated with this system will begin falling across southeast Wyoming on Wednesday night. Snow-levels will be around 6000 feet, with snow likely falling in areas along and west of the Laramie Range. Meanwhile, temperatures will be warm enough for precipitation to remain mostly rain at elevations below 5500 feet. Temperatures on Thursday and Friday will feel more like February than May, with highs expected to only reach the 30s and 40s. Precipitation will continue through Friday morning before coming to an end Friday afternoon. Confidence is increasing that southeast Wyoming mountains above 7000 feet could receive 6 inches or more of snow from this event, with possibly a few inches of snow mainly on grassy surfaces at Cheyenne and Laramie. Meanwhile lower elevations of the southeast Wyoming and the western Nebraska Panhandle can expect widespread 1 to 2 inches of rainfall. Those with travel plans between Cheyenne and Rawlins late Wednesday Night through Friday should check back for the latest forecast information.


----------



## GotGarlic

princessfiona60 said:


> precipitation associated with this system will begin falling across southeast wyoming on wednesday night. Snow-levels will be around 6000 feet, with snow likely falling in areas along and west of the laramie range.



you're getting six thousand feet of snow?!? Aaaaahhhhhhh!!! ❄


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Funny, *GG*! 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Temperatures on Thursday and Friday will feel more like February than May, with highs expected to only reach the 30s and 40s...


If only I could give you 20 of our degrees from the 80+ we're getting tomorrow and the almost 90 on Wednesday, I'd happily take 20 degrees of cold from you. Not too much, since I know you think 70 is blistering hot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> you're getting six thousand feet of snow?!? Aaaaahhhhhhh!!! ❄



6000' elevation, Silly!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Funny, *GG*!
> 
> If only I could give you 20 of our degrees from the 80+ we're getting tomorrow and the almost 90 on Wednesday, I'd happily take 20 degrees of cold from you. Not too much, since I know you think 70 is blistering hot.



Thank you, that will keep my new flowers from freezing and I can wear a sweater IF it's cool.


----------



## ixamnis

Under a Severe Thunderstorm Warning at the moment, but more concerning is the tornado heading directly towards us. It's still about an hour away, so it could fizzle out before it gets here, but I'm keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## GotGarlic

ixamnis said:


> Under a Severe Thunderstorm Warning at the moment, but more concerning is the tornado heading directly towards us. It's still about an hour away, so it could fizzle out before it gets here, but I'm keeping a close eye on it.


Be very careful! Tornado conditions can spawn more, as I'm sure you know!


----------



## Dawgluver

Foof.  A cozy 88°F and breezy today, and our friends the gnats are out in force.  We used some organic spray that helped as we struggled to do a half walk.  At least I wasn't in another greenhouse.


----------



## ixamnis

GotGarlic said:


> Be very careful! Tornado conditions can spawn more, as I'm sure you know!



Yes.  It bypassed us. It went a couple of miles to the west and fizzled out.  All is secure, here, now.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are expecting some very bad storms after midnight.


----------



## caseydog

It has dropped below 80 at 11PM tonight. Windy all day, so it didn't feel hot. 

Storms are headed this way. They are in West Texas now, and should get here just in time to wake me up at 4AM. High winds and hail are the main threats. Tornado chances are low -- but Mother Nature sometimes likes to mess with us by triggering the tornado sirens at the worst possible hours of the morning. 

I hate tornado sirens at night. I can't go out on the porch, or in the open garage and look at the sky. Well, I could, but I wouldn't see anything. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Weather changes coming to Missouri... Hope it doesn't curtail our exploration plans for the weekend.. If so, a major Canasta weekend...

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

ixamnis said:


> Under a Severe Thunderstorm Warning at the moment, but more concerning is the tornado heading directly towards us. It's still about an hour away, so it could fizzle out before it gets here, but I'm keeping a close eye on it.



Hope that tornado didn't get to you, and prayers or the people it did affect.


----------



## cjmmytunes

80 degrees w/65% humidity at 10 am.  Yuck.....

of course, summer will be worse...... much, much worse.


----------



## Addie

ixamnis said:


> Under a Severe Thunderstorm Warning at the moment, but more concerning is the tornado heading directly towards us. It's still about an hour away, so it could fizzle out before it gets here, but I'm keeping a close eye on it.



Please stay safe and use all caution. Don't take any weather for granted. We would miss you. And we need you right here with us. And please do check back frequently to let us know you and yours are all right.


----------



## Dawgluver

Tornado warning here right now.  Rain and pea-size hail.  Sun is still shining.  Beagle and I moved from the sunroom into the family room, and I have the basement door open.  DH made it home from work a few minutes before the rain started.  The warning will expire in a few minutes.


----------



## ixamnis

Addie said:


> Please stay safe and use all caution. Don't take any weather for granted. We would miss you. And we need you right here with us. And please do check back frequently to let us know you and yours are all right.





Yes, we are fine. Of course, we are supposed to be in for another round tomorrow (Thursday).  So, we'll see what happens.  I live in a very low population density area, so even a Tornado on the ground usually means damage to some trees in pastures.  But still, I'm only an hour from the infamous Greensburg, so you never know.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Days like today make me want to behave myself. I'm pretty sure hell is hotter than the 96 I saw on the car display on my way home from an appointment. Thankfully, it looks like the high at home was only 88. I think we'll be testing our A/C over the next 36 hours.


----------



## Addie

When I  just sat down to the computer, the first thing I see is an "Air Alert" starting in the morning until 11 p.m. Temps will be in the low 90's. And they don't turn the AC on until the end of May. Of course the company management uses won't be available until then, if we are lucky. And if they turn it on before then (if we get lucky) it will surely turn freezing cold. 

All I ever ask God for is just "nice" weather. Something that makes everyone happy. Temp is 77ºF. at this hour. Everyone please stay safe and check in every so often to let us know you all are all right. May God be with all of you and keep you safe.


----------



## Caslon

95% of the year the weather can be fine.  That other 5% can be a doozy.


----------



## cjmmytunes

78 degrees and 66% humidity at 10am.  YUCK!  Think I will wait until tonight to cook my ham and fix my potato salad for this weekend.  At least I got my grocery shopping done early this AM.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

34 degrees F and snowing, it's not sticking.


----------



## Addie

I checked it about ten minutes ago. 95ºF. Now it has gone up to 97ºF. I have been babysitting Teddy all day. Spike is working. I took him out to do his "thing." He headed straight for a big spot of shade and just rolled around on the cool grass. I wanted to join him. 

But I only took him to the end of the walk where the garden plots and very large expanse of grass are. I noticed that 15 of the plots have been seeded. I guess they aren't going to wait until after Mem. Day.


----------



## caseydog

It only got up to 90 today, due to a lot of clouds. 

I feel for you guys up in the NE who aren't used to that kind of heat. Here in Dallas, 95 degrees is a good day in the summer. 

We didn't really have a winter this year, but so far, summer has been pretty mild. We've had decent rain, so the reservoirs are full and things are pretty green.

Sooooo, I can't help but wonder what Mother Nature is plotting for us. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's a pleasant 76 degrees with a humidity around 30%. Inside. Outside, it got up to 92, 94, or 96, depending on which nearby weather reporting station I checked on Weatherbug and Weather Underground. Our indoor/outdoor monitors recorded 102 each. The front one is on the porch that faces east; totally traps heat in the morning. The back thermometer is in a sunny place until the trees fully leaf out, so it won't be accurate for another week or two. The coolest, 92, is still hot! 

*CD*, we get hot "up here". Not Dallas or Orlando hot, but enough days in the 80s and into the 90s to know better. The problem is, it is common to build a house with hot water baseboard heat - therefore, no duct work. It's cheaper to heat that way, but it has its issues. Having moved from a home that had central air, we inquired into costs to switch from baseboard heat to a ducted system. In spite of the increase in commission to each agent (our buyer's agent plus the selling agent for the builder), both tried to talk us out of it. "Oh, you won't need it for even two weeks up here over the entire summer." "Why spend the money when window units can be put in the rooms you want to cool?"  Um, because we want to cool ALL of them?  

It was amazing how many neighbors became our friends that first summer...when the temps spiked into the upper 80s...for days and days on end.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's a pleasant 76 degrees with a humidity around 30%. Inside. Outside, it got up to 92, 94, or 96, depending on which nearby weather reporting station I checked on Weatherbug and Weather Underground. Our indoor/outdoor monitors recorded 102 each. The front one is on the porch that faces east; totally traps heat in the morning. The back thermometer is in a sunny place until the trees fully leaf out, so it won't be accurate for another week or two. The coolest, 92, is still hot!
> 
> *CD*, we get hot "up here". Not Dallas or Orlando hot, but enough days in the 80s and into the 90s to know better. The problem is, it is common to build a house with hot water baseboard heat - therefore, no duct work. It's cheaper to heat that way, but it has its issues. Having moved from a home that had central air, we inquired into costs to switch from baseboard heat to a ducted system. In spite of the increase in commission to each agent (our buyer's agent plus the selling agent for the builder), both tried to talk us out of it. "Oh, you won't need it for even two weeks up here over the entire summer." "Why spend the money when window units can be put in the rooms you want to cool?"  Um, because we want to cool ALL of them?
> 
> It was amazing how many neighbors became our friends that first summer...when the temps spiked into the upper 80s...for days and days on end.



I spent two weeks on Cape Cod during a heat wave. It was upper 90s at the peak of the afternoon. But, the nights were pleasant. We slept with the windows open in our Bed and Breakfast, which had no AC. 

The big issue down here is that, in the middle of the summer, it is 85 degrees in the middle of the night -- and it is not "dry heat." Hot, humid and no breeze at 2AM is miserable. I can't sleep in that kind of heat. 

I could survive without central AC, although I wouldn't like it, but I'd have to at least have a window shaker to cool my bedroom at night. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"The Cape" and the first few miles along the shoreline have the land breeze/sea breeze thing going, so they can be more comfortable when the ocean temp is in the land's favor. Out here in the wilderness (we're about 60 miles from water to the south and east, land-locked to the north and west), once it's warm, it's warm. We have a natural breeze in our yard since we didn't take out the woods from the back half of our lot, which is the west side. Once the sun gets beyond peak and drops low enough in the west, our entire house is bathed in shadow. That starts by 2:00 PM each day. If you cut the grass anytime after 5:00 PM, you can feel a real nice breeze as you head uphill towards the woods. Still, it doesn't mean a thing if it's going to be around 70 overnight.

***********************************

We just finished up with two lines of thunderstorms move through. Lightening! Rolling thunder! A cloudburst! I wonder how many neighbors fell out of bed.  Meanwhile, I laid on my back in the sun room, lights off, and stared out the ceiling at nature's fireworks. Ahhhh...... Dropped the temp down, too. All the way to - 72? Not going much lower, either. A/C on for the night, be we get to turn it off after the heat of tomorrow. Once the temps start to drop, tomorrow's low should be 49. Gotta love spring!


----------



## Mad Cook

10 degrees centigrade (about 50F I think). "Cast cloth nor clout 'til May be out" In other words keep your winter woolies on until the beginning of June (Or until the may blossom - aka hawthorn blossom - is flowering. Depends where in uk you live.) It was warmer a fortnight ago!

We don't have such wild climate changes over here that you have in the US


----------



## cjmmytunes

Supposed to be 90 again today - and I was up at 7 am getting my ham and potatoes on for this weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snow has melted, still getting rain.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad I held off planting my seeds.  We went from almost 90°F a few days ago to 50° today.  The gnats, mosquitoes, and ticks are in heaven.  I'm freezing my butt off here along the river.


----------



## caseydog

Warm, humid and windy. It is 84-degrees at 9:52pm, 66-percent humidity, and very windy. I can hear the wind hitting my house, and my house is about 90-percent covered in brick. 

Rain and storms are in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. They tend to like to hit when I am really sound asleep. Nothing like having a close lightning strike, or better yet, tornado sirens wake you up at 3am. 

CD

CD


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> "The Cape" and the first few miles along the shoreline have the land breeze/sea breeze thing going, so they can be more comfortable when the ocean temp is in the land's favor. Out here in the wilderness (we're about 60 miles from water to the south and east, land-locked to the north and west), once it's warm, it's warm. We have a natural breeze in our yard since we didn't take out the woods from the back half of our lot, which is the west side. Once the sun gets beyond peak and drops low enough in the west, our entire house is bathed in shadow. That starts by 2:00 PM each day. If you cut the grass anytime after 5:00 PM, you can feel a real nice breeze as you head uphill towards the woods. Still, it doesn't mean a thing if it's going to be around 70 overnight.
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> We just finished up with two lines of thunderstorms move through. Lightening! Rolling thunder! A cloudburst! I wonder how many neighbors fell out of bed.  Meanwhile, I laid on my back in the sun room, lights off, and stared out the ceiling at nature's fireworks. Ahhhh...... Dropped the temp down, too. All the way to - 72? Not going much lower, either. A/C on for the night, be we get to turn it off after the heat of tomorrow. Once the temps start to drop, tomorrow's low should be 49. Gotta love spring!



Just checked the temperature in Boston. It is 64-degrees right now. So, looks like you got some relief. 

It is 84 degrees here right now, and it is still May. 

We do have a front coming through tonight or in the morning. We are supposed to have more comfortable weather this coming week. 

As bad as Dallas gets in August, to really understand misery, you need to go to Houston in August. The temperatures are 5-to-10 degrees cooler than Dallas, but the humidity is ridiculous. You don't know "uncomfortable" until you experience 95-degrees and 80-percent humidity. 

I do a lot of work in Houston, and when I take my cameras out of my air-conditioned car, the lenses instantly fog up. I have to wait for the lenses to warm up before I can shoot. I bring extra shirts to Houston so I can change shirts if I have to meet with a client. It is hard to put into words what Houston feels like in August. 

I have only been to Minnesota once -- Minneapolis in January. That was the cold equivalent of Houston in August. In both cases, you walk outside, and all you can think of is getting back inside. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful evening here at almost 8:20. 78F, no wind, 12% humidity.  Just came in from sitting out on the patio with a glass of wine and candles.   Enjoying this while I can, this summer its sure to hit the usual highs of around 115F. 

(edit)  ugh, CD...no way could I be able to tolerate that high of humidity!  Every now and then it gets up to maybe 25% here and I die.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ... We went from almost 90°F a few days ago to 50° today...


Sounds like our weather. Hmm, maybe we're neighbors? Nah, we don't have a freezer in our garage.



caseydog said:


> Just checked the temperature in Boston. It is 64-degrees right now. So, looks like you got some relief...


Not really. Boston might have been that low when you checked, but we're 60+ miles away and surrounded by land. Our overnight low was 68 or 69 - I forget which one and have already reset the thermometer. Right now, 25 hours after our thunderstorm and 10-12 hours after the high of 88, we've dropped down to 54. We might lose another degree or two, but at least no 80s or 90s for the next week+. Ahhhhh...


----------



## taxlady

Apparently it was quite windy the night between Thursday and Friday. This tree is in the common area behind my condo. I put arrows to show where two branches broke. They fell on the sidewalk, on the other side of the hedge.


----------



## Just Cooking

Stormy in Springfield, Missouri... Tornado alerts and warnings at various times... I went to bed and slept soundly...

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wet and chilly @ 39 degrees F. Too cold to play in the yard. Going shopping in Cheyenne.


----------



## bethzaring

27*F this morning, clear and cold.  Hoping this is the last freeze this spring!


----------



## GotGarlic

Sunny and 79 degrees with low humidity. It's a glorious day ☀


----------



## cjmmytunes

84 and sunny, 54% humidity.  Kids & grand kids are at the Potato Festival today.  Too hot & crowded for me & Mom.


----------



## caseydog

caseydog said:


> As bad as Dallas gets in August, to really understand misery, you need to go to Houston in August. The temperatures are 5-to-10 degrees cooler than Dallas, but the humidity is ridiculous. You don't know "uncomfortable" until you experience 95-degrees and 80-percent humidity.



Oh, it also rains in Houston. Here is a photo taken from my sister's front door about this time last year. Yes, that is a boat, and no, that is not a river, it is the street in front of my sister's house. 

CD

.


----------



## ixamnis

From last Thursday  (May 18, 2017). We got quarter sized hail and a little larger. Damaged siding on the house. Also had one downspout damaged.  I'm not sure if it was from a tree limb, or what.  It was too large to be hail.  Roof damage also.  

The tornado was a couple of miles west of us, and it was on the ground for some time. A small handful of people had significant damage to their homes from the tornado. I'm not sure what it was classified as.

Anyway, we are safe and glad that round of storms is over.


----------



## GotGarlic

Big storm!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whoa! I hope all of you guys down that way don't end up with flooding or damage.

*************************

We have clouds that are thinking of putting down some rain. All they've accomplished is to drizzle just enough to get things looking wet. It's OK if we don't get a lot of rain this time. Himself is still skipping parts of the back yard when he cuts grass because the soil is so wet. If I was a bit younger and less creaky, I would seriously think of putting in a rain garden in the worst part of the yard. I think that ship has sailed...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

53 degrees F, cloudy, threatening rain.  Was nice and cool to sleep.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Whoa! I hope all of you guys down that way don't end up with flooding or damage.



Thanks. No, it blew through pretty quickly, although it was loud with heavy rain as it went by.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Big storm!
> View attachment 26914



Yeah, got caught in the middle of that storm trying to get home from errands.  Not fun!


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Yeah, got caught in the middle of that storm trying to get home from errands.  Not fun!


Sorry to hear that. I sent my husband out for the errands


----------



## caseydog

Well, we finally got our rain... in buckets. Of course in came with thunder, lightning and small hail. And, of course I was sleeping rather well when it came at 1:30am. 

Today, it is overcast, and unseasonably cool at 71 degrees. I'll take it. 

CD


----------



## rodentraiser

So will I, if you care to send any this way! I'll take the thunder and lightning, too. Although we're not doing too bad in the excitement department. Three thunderstorms, hail, and a ton of rain in one day a couple weeks ago, over a hundred small earthquakes since the beginning of May, and yesterday, the sighting of a black bear and her cub roaming around by the local hospital about two miles from me. And I'm in the center of the city! LOL

We've had a few days of hot weather and I think we got to 88° yesterday. That's not unusual and it wouldn't be that bad, but it comes after a streak of weeks with temps only in the 60s. Now tomorrow it's supposed to cool down a little. You guessed it - 62° will be our high. 

Personally, it could stay at 65 all summer and I wouldn't complain at all.

Caseydog, is that a Portuguese Water Dog in your pic there?


----------



## caseydog

rodentraiser said:


> So will I, if you care to send any this way! I'll take the thunder and lightning, too. Although we're not doing too bad in the excitement department. Three thunderstorms, hail, and a ton of rain in one day a couple weeks ago, over a hundred small earthquakes since the beginning of May, and yesterday, the sighting of a black bear and her cub roaming around by the local hospital about two miles from me. And I'm in the center of the city! LOL
> 
> We've had a few days of hot weather and I think we got to 88° yesterday. That's not unusual and it wouldn't be that bad, but it comes after a streak of weeks with temps only in the 60s. Now tomorrow it's supposed to cool down a little. You guessed it - 62° will be our high.
> 
> Personally, it could stay at 65 all summer and I wouldn't complain at all.
> 
> Caseydog, is that a Portuguese Water Dog in your pic there?



Nope, that would be psycho-poodle. He is on the large size of miniature poodles, the mid-size poodles. I do keep him groomed kind of like a Portuguese Water Dog, now that you mention it. No fu-fu cuts for my poodle. 

BTW, North Texas and all of Oklahoma have become earthquake central, thanks to fracking. Oklahoma now has more earthquakes than California. Lucky for me, there is no oil-shale below me, or they would be fracking under my house, too, since I own the house and the surface land, but not the mineral rights for anything below the surface. Those belong to the one-percenters. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

101F earlier this afternoon, down to 96 now at 7:40.  Ugh - here comes the summer heat.... 

I'm looking forward to going on vacation next month with my daughter and grandsons - we're spending several days up in the beautiful Lake Tahoe area in NoCal.  It'll be a little cooler up there.


----------



## rodentraiser

caseydog said:


> Nope, that would be psycho-poodle. He is on the large size of miniature poodles, the mid-size poodles. I do keep him groomed kind of like a Portuguese Water Dog, now that you mention it. No fu-fu cuts for my poodle.
> 
> BTW, North Texas and all of Oklahoma have become earthquake central, thanks to fracking. Oklahoma now has more earthquakes than California. Lucky for me, there is no oil-shale below me, or they would be fracking under my house, too, since I own the house and the surface land, but not the mineral rights for anything below the surface. Those belong to the one-percenters.
> 
> CD



I used to own a part mule, part nutcase, part Doberman. And I do believe I am acquainted with the psycho poodle breed. I had a friend who had a medium sized poodle who thought he was a big dog in a little dog skin. He used to try to commit poodlecide by attacking any dog bigger than himself. Sure couldn't fault him for spirit, although you might have to question his sanity at times.


It is FINALLY cooling off here. I actually turned the fan off earlier, as I was getting chilly. Supposed to be normal temps for the next week or so, whatever normal here is.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry to hear that. I sent my husband out for the errands



Mom had an appointment for a hearing test also, and we HAD to go to that - but that's another story for another time.


----------



## caseydog

The weather here is perfect. 77-degrees, sunny, with a cool breeze. This kind of day is somewhat rare in North Texas, so we take them as often as we can get them. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a refreshing 64°F under cloudy skies here along the river.  I don't think we'll be opening the subdivision pool this weekend, might be a bit too, um, refreshing.


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> We have a refreshing 64°F under cloudy skies here along the river.  I don't think we'll be opening the subdivision pool this weekend, might be a bit too, um, refreshing.



When I was in Houston for Mother's day, I didn't check the temperature of their pool. It is usually okay for swimming by the beginning of May. My dad keeps it crystal clear -- and nobody uses it. But, they are two 80-something people and a poodle in a 4,000 square foot house with a pool. My sister and I once suggested that they downsize a bit. We won't do that again. You would have thought we wanted them to move into a nursing home. 

CD


----------



## Addie

I am waiting for the rain to start. Right now it is overcast and we are under a severe weather alert. We are expecting winds of 55-60 mph. I doubt I will be taking any rides on my scooter. The temp is presently at 55ºF.


----------



## cjmmytunes

A chance of more showers and thunderstorms again today.  But sunshine tomorrow!


----------



## mbasiszta

Just went into the wet season here in the Republic of Panama. Nice, rains during most days for an hour or two. Temp is around 80 - 85 most days.


----------



## caseydog

I knew the cool weather wouldn't last. We hit 95 today, and the forecast is for 96 tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Either the rain is pouring down on our sun roof and windows, or Celtics fans are crying their eyes out at the end of their season. I'm going with "rain". I'd feel bad for the Celtics fans, but trophy-for-trophy, this Cleveland fan is on the short end of that list.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful, sunny, gnat-filled day here along the river.  Got up into the 70°F range, now it's 61°.

We use a locally made gnat spray, it works for about 30 minutes, and smells like vanilla, lemon, and peppermint or something.  I smell like a baked good, but as long as it works, I don't care what I smell like.


----------



## cjmmytunes

71 and sunny right now.  Finally - I went out to get the paper this AM and almost blinded myself looking up at the sky.


----------



## caseydog

Sunny and 98 on my patio right now. Summer is here. It isn't supposed to last. We generally don't hit the hundreds until mid to late June. 

CD


----------



## Beelost

three days - nothing but rain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rainy and cool...Love it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

74, sunny, and humidity @ 81%.  Yuck for the humidity.


----------



## bethzaring

I am still getting used to living in the high desert.  We have 60% chance of heavy rain today and tonight.  Expected rainfall to be between 1/10th of an inch to 1/4 of an inch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> I am still getting used to living in the high desert.  We have 60% chance of heavy rain today and tonight.  Expected rainfall to be between 1/10th of an inch to 1/4 of an inch.



You need sandbags so you can direct the water to go where you want it to go.

It's 74 degrees F and clear skies, will be too hot for me outside in a couple hours.  Back to the yard.  I think I may go buy a camera, still can't find the one Shrek put away for me...


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need sandbags so you can direct the water to go where you want it to go.
> 
> It's 74 degrees F and clear skies, will be too hot for me outside in a couple hours.  Back to the yard.  I think I may go buy a camera, still can't find the one Shrek put away for me...




Good advice PF,  I am not prepared to handle the upcoming deluge.

The predicted moisture was what we would get with a heavy morning dew in Ohio!

And with the humidity at 35% right now, we may not even get a sprinkle


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We saw the sun! It was later in the day, and it didn't last long, but at least I now know that it didn't burn up. Might need to wear sunglasses when I go out tomorrow. At least the temperature is nice - upper 60s today, maybe 70 tomorrow.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I think I may go buy a camera, still can't find the one Shrek put away for me...


If you do, be sure to save (and put away safely) all the packaging and the receipt. You know there is a good chance the old camera will show up...right after the return period is over.


----------



## cjmmytunes

80 degrees outside already, humidity isn't too bad - 59%.  Hope it stays nice today and tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Guess what? It's raining!  We did have a couple nice, sunny days with temperatures around the normal 72. Not for a while, it seems. Rain predicted for most of the next three days. Temps in the 50s or 40s! I have a stack of financial paperwork I've been eyeing - we just might open the fireplace flue, toss in a couple of logs, and burn off lots of "evidence".


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Guess what? It's raining!  We did have a couple nice, sunny days with temperatures around the normal 72. Not for a while, it seems. Rain predicted for most of the next three days. Temps in the 50s or 40s! I have a stack of financial paperwork I've been eyeing - we just might open the fireplace flue, toss in a couple of logs, and burn off lots of "evidence".



CG, I never get depressed. No matter what the situation is. But this rain is getting to me. When the heck are we going to have some decent sunshine with good temperatures? 

I can't take my scooter out in the rain. It runs of the electricity provided by two gel batteries. So if the console get wet, It will be weeks before it dries out inside. On the few occasions I have taken it out to make a fast run to the store, I have to put a large plastic bag over it. A couple of times I have been caught in an instant downpour. Fortunately I have been close to my door and did get hit too hard. But I still want to see sun for at least three or more days in a row. Our resident maintenance man swept the patio and cleaned it up some. But he didn't put up the umbrellas or pads for the chairs. I asked him why. "Because we are going to get rain forever." It sure feels that way.


----------



## Cheryl J

83F now at 10:30PM, but nice and cool in the house.  Supposed to be 101 tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...When the heck are we going to have some decent sunshine with good temperatures?...


I swear this is all my SIL's fault.  When we first moved here in 2000 I asked Himself if we had moved to Camelot. It seemed to rain at night, cleared up by 10:00 AM, just a few weeks worth of running the A/C in the summer, and sunny winters. She and her hubby moved here in 2006. Since then it's become increasingly rainy, more hot humid days in the summer, and cloudy winters. Heck, if I'm going to have to put up with cloudy winters I'd better get myself back home to OH. At least there we have Lake Effect to blame...


----------



## Addie

I understand completely. The previous tenant that lived in this apartment was named Margaret. From what I have heard, she was a nasty old biddy. Nobody like her. They were all glad when she moved to the brand spanking new apartments that had just been built.

Well, we blame everything on her. Muddy footprints of the floor I just cleaned? Margaret did it. Nothing good on TV? Margaret changed all the programs on us. Rainy weather constantly? Margaret did something nasty to tick off God. Everything is her fault. But the worst thing she has done to us is that every single time anyone goes into the kitchen, all of a sudden they have to make a fast dash to the bathroom. It happens every single time.


----------



## cjmmytunes

82 and cloudy, 63% humidity right now.  We're supposed to get some storms this afternoon and/or evening.  Hope not.  GG, the weatherman on 13 says we're under a Tier 2 risk of severe thunderstorms today.  Will watch WAVY at 4pm to see what Don Slater has to say.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> 82 and cloudy, 63% humidity right now.  We're supposed to get some storms this afternoon and/or evening.  Hope not.  GG, the weatherman on 13 says we're under a Tier 2 risk of severe thunderstorms today.  Will watch WAVY at 4pm to see what Don Slater has to say.


We had some heavy rain this afternoon, but no thunderstorms. It's cooler and clear now, and the next few days are supposed to be cloudy and cooler. This will make the game happy [emoji2]

Looks like you're still getting some nasty weather, though. Hope you all come through it okay.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got up to 88°F, a bit warm for our noon walk, then it cooled to a very pleasant 66.  Too dark to work in the yard right now, but the moon is beautiful.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm freezing my assets off!   It's raining and 40-frickin'-nine degrees right now, and that is the warmest it's going to be in the next 24+. Yup, our current temperature will be our official "high" temperature for Tuesday as soon as the coach turns into a pumpkin.

Pumpkin. Hmm, might make pumpkin pie tomorrow...


----------



## taxlady

49°F, that's only 9°C! Brr. But, could you please quit sending that weather up here. We've got 12°C, (54°F) and it's raining. We have had 35 mm of rain so far today and expecting another 25-35 mm by early tomorrow. For comparison purposes an inch is about 25.4 mm.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> We had some heavy rain this afternoon, but no thunderstorms. It's cooler and clear now, and the next few days are supposed to be cloudy and cooler. This will make the game happy [emoji2]
> 
> Looks like you're still getting some nasty weather, though. Hope you all come through it okay. View attachment 26998



Yeah, we did get some icky weather last night but it seems better this AM.  Can't wait or the cooler weather in the next few days.  Doing laundry Thursday, not even supposed to get to 70.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

June 6th. 49 degrees.  I'm wearing sweatpants and a sweatshirt.  'Nuff said...


----------



## cjmmytunes

65 degrees, cloudy, 83% humidity - yuck.  Had the heat on this AM.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 61 degrees F during the night, I had both windows open and a sheet to cover me.  It was delightful.


----------



## taxlady

After days and days of rain, we have 24°C (75°F) with a good breeze and blue skies. It is really, really lovely out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for sharing your weather with us, *taxy*! It's only around 70-72 here, but it's perfect...so, of course, it will be over in a day or two!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It got too hot for me outside a couple hours ago, it's now 82 degrees F and cloudy skies.  Getting a little breezy.  Too bad it didn't happen earlier when I was out pulling weeds.


----------



## cjmmytunes

60 outside, and light rain on and off.


----------



## Cheryl J

104F now at 6:45, down from a high of 107F today. I need to go out and water my seedlings, but going to wait until after sundown.


----------



## Addie

Spike had to walk three city blocks from his  house to mine to get Teddy. It was *POURING* out. Not just buckets, but ponds were being dumped down everywhere. He was soaked to the skin by the time he got here. He was going to use an umbrella, but it was just misting when he stepped out the door. By the time he got a half block on his journey, every inch of the sky opened up. I just happen to have a golf umbrella and let him use it going back home. Poor Teddy hates the rain, so Spike stuck him in his jacket so he could manage the umbrella. 

Temp is presently 60ºF. More of all the same tomorrow.


----------



## caseydog

We haven't hit 100 yet -- I don't think. We are knocking at the door. 99 is forecast for tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Spike had to walk three city blocks from his  house to mine to get Teddy. It was *POURING* out. Not just buckets, but ponds were being dumped down everywhere. He was soaked to the skin by the time he got here. He was going to use an umbrella, but it was just misting when he stepped out the door. By the time he got a half block on his journey, every inch of the sky opened up. I just happen to have a golf umbrella and let him use it going back home. Poor Teddy hates the rain, so Spike stuck him in his jacket so he could manage the umbrella.
> 
> Temp is presently 60ºF. More of all the same tomorrow.



Poor Spike and poor Teddy.  Glad you had the umbrella.  Hope he got good & dry after he got home, also hope he doesn't catch a cold.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We had thunderstorms yesterday - supposed to again today.

81 degrees at 10:00 - Humidity 79% - feels like 87 out there already.  How's it going in your neck of the woods, GG?


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> We had thunderstorms yesterday - supposed to again today.
> 
> 81 degrees at 10:00 - Humidity 79% - feels like 87 out there already.  How's it going in your neck of the woods, GG?


Same [emoji38] We went to a neighborhood party last night. It poured down rain till about a half hour before it started and then rained again after we got home. Worked out perfectly!


----------



## Snip 13

Cold, can't feel my toes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's so humid it feels like I'm walking around inside of a sponge.  Windows closed, A/C engaged...we'll sleep cool and dry tonight. It's not actually warm right now, about 68 degrees, but it's a clammy 68.


----------



## dragnlaw

8am and it is _supposed to be _ 71 f. But it's already about 81 f. High called for is around 86 into the late afternoon then with T-storms.  Hate to think what it will really get to.  

It is summer! and I can't stand shutting my windows for the a/c. only I can't take the humidity.  We wait all winter to be able to open the windows and sit outside.  Then come the bugs to drive us back inside and the humidity to make us shut the windows....   arghhhh


  in a bit I will 'bite the bullet' and shut up the house tight and turn on the a/c units.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Same [emoji38] We went to a neighborhood party last night. It poured down rain till about a half hour before it started and then rained again after we got home. Worked out perfectly!



Glad it worked out well for you and the party.  We were supposed to have some yesterday but all we got was a bit of rain in the AM.  Heard some thunder but no rain materialized out of it.  That was a good thing though - our lawn service was here yesterday.


----------



## cjmmytunes

83 at 11:45 am - cloudy and humid (73%, feels like 89 outside) - our AC is on.  We have central heat & air.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> 8am and it is _supposed to be _ 71 f. But it's already about 81 f. High called for is around 86 into the late afternoon then with T-storms.  Hate to think what it will really get to.
> 
> It is summer! and I can't stand shutting my windows for the a/c. only I can't take the humidity.  We wait all winter to be able to open the windows and sit outside.  *Then come the bugs to drive us back inside *and the humidity to make us shut the windows....   arghhhh
> 
> in a bit I will 'bite the bullet' and shut up the house tight and turn on the a/c units.



When you head outside, wipe down your exposed areas (face, arms, etc.) with a dryer sheet. And keep the sheet with you outside. Bugs hate the smell of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

72 degrees F, 10 mph wind.


----------



## Cheryl J

109F here so far. Ugh - here's the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yikes, Cheryl. Stay hydrated!  

I was thinking I'd grill some veggies tonight for dinner and then this happened. We'll see if it blows over quickly.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, GG...I refilled my gallon water jug in the fridge yesterday, and it's almost gone already.   It's nice and cool inside, and if I have to go out it's from an A/C house to an A/C car to an A/C store, so it's not too bad.  I worry about the elderly who for some reason or another, aren't staying hydrated or cool enough. 

 Hope the thunderstorms in your area pass over quickly!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> 109F here so far. Ugh - here's the forecast for the next few days.




WOW!!!....  Makes me glad we are on the coast...  

Ross


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> 109F here so far. Ugh - here's the forecast for the next few days.




Too.  Pant.  Hot.  Pantpant.

Sure glad you have A/C!


----------



## Cheryl J

Me too, Dawg! AC is a necessity here. 

Ross...yes, you are definitely fortunate to be living on the coast.  Pacific Grove is a beautiful area! 

My daughter, grandsons, and I are getting out of Dodge and spending a week up in NoCal near Lake Tahoe the last week of June.  Should be cooler up there - can't wait.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Too.  Pant.  Hot.  Pantpant.
> 
> Sure glad you have A/C!


Yup, this! Keep cool, Cheryl, and think of cooler days.

********************************************

The sun room was opened up to the outside, but closed off to the house. When I went out to toss peanuts to the squirrels, I inhaled and thought I would drown. Himself tried convincing me that it's a little cooler and drier now, but I told him open up and he risks bodily harm.  68 and humid is not my idea of good sleeping conditions.


----------



## cjmmytunes

86 degrees @ 12:20pm, 65% humidity, feels like 94.

In a word YUCK!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Had a very strong storm early this morning, 75 miles per hour wind, with over 4 inches of rain with hail. It ripped apart our very big tree in our front yard. My husband had lots of neighborhood help (bless them) cleaning up. I hope we can save what is left. Alot of people in our area had their trees uprooted. We are expecting another big storm tonight.


----------



## Farmer Jon

This was yesterday. Not much better today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear about the storm damage, *JoAnn*. I hope you ended up with a restful night.

Today's high was 90. Then our storms rolled through. Thunder and lightning, hail in some areas but not ours, and no high winds. However, the town just north of us experienced a rainfall of 4.75 inches per hour for a short time. I think that same cloud was over us. We don't have a deck off of our sun room, so it's a 3 foot "first step". The water right out the door had to be at least six inches deep. I had to ask Himself when the new pool went into our back yard.  The water was rolling off the sun room roof so fast it was like the tour behind Niagara Falls when standing at the window.  Thankfully, our basement is completely dry. I'm afraid our neighbor next door doesn't enjoy one, though. 

Still hot tomorrow - upper 80s. Then Friday comes along and so does sweatshirt weather. They're predicting a high around 65.


----------



## Addie

We go CG storm later last night. Right now there are more storm clouds forming. So we are just waiting for the falls to start again. Poor Teddy. He ran into my walk-in closet when the thunder started. Even though it was way, way off. Then when it did start, I had to shut the door for him. I put his little bed and rug that he likes to lie on, while he was in there. When it was over, he refused to come out for about a half hour. Then he refused to leave with Spike. So he spent the night here sleeping with Pirate all wrapped up while Pirate held him close. 

This morning Spike showed up really early and took him for his morning walk. When he came back, back into the closet he went. It was a while before he would come out. Not even for Spike. Right now he is out for another walk and he left readily. So I guess there are no thunderstorms in our immediate future. 

But we are just waiting for the next storm to come our way. And it is coming. For the next two or three days. It will be coming your way CG. So let me know when you get it.


----------



## CharlieD

was 60 this morning. What a relief after hot and humid last few days.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 85 right now with a RealFeel of 98 - and that's at 9:15pm!  We are under a Heat Advisory until 8pm tomorrow night.


----------



## Addie

Right now I have the oven on to try and warm this freezing apartment up.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Oh my goodness, Addie.  Hope you get warm soon.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Oh my goodness, Addie.  Hope you get warm soon.



I don't use the dryer very often. I don't like what it does to my clothes. So we had a rack full of clothes drying. It was so cold here and damp from all the heavy rainfall, that it took three days for it all to dry. Putting on the oven for a couple of hours made all the difference. The walls got warm and so did the apartment. Warm enough to dry the laundry and me and my old bones.


----------



## caseydog

99 degrees, with a heat index of 102. In other words, hot and muggy. 

Lots of mosquitos in the evenings, and local mosquito breeding ponds are testing positive for West Nile Fever. We've had this problem for a few years. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely gorgeous today here along the river.  Never got out of the mid-70's.


----------



## taxlady

Rainy all day long.


----------



## JoAnn L.

JoAnn L. said:


> Had a very strong storm early this morning, 75 miles per hour wind, with over 4 inches of rain with hail. It ripped apart our very big tree in our front yard. My husband had lots of neighborhood help (bless them) cleaning up. I hope we can save what is left. Alot of people in our area had their trees uprooted. We are expecting another big storm tonight.



Well, between our wonderful neighbors and the best tree man we finally got the tree and mess cleaned up. I want to try to save what is left of my poor tree and see what happens to it this winter. At first our insurance company said it was not covered on our homeowners policy but I was called yesterday and they told me it is covered. Yeah!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I don't use the dryer very often. I don't like what it does to my clothes. So we had a rack full of clothes drying. It was so cold here and damp from all the heavy rainfall, that it took three days for it all to dry. Putting on the oven for a couple of hours made all the difference. The walls got warm and so did the apartment. Warm enough to dry the laundry and me and my old bones.



Glad you got warm & the clothes got dry!


----------



## cjmmytunes

We had a thunderstorm about 2:30 or 3:00 this AM, it woke me up or a minute.

83 outside now, feels like 91.  At least there are no Heat Advisories today, thank goodness.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I got this warning yesterday afternoon.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Farmer Jon, we expect to get something similar for tomorrow through the weekend.  Not looking forward to it at ALL.


----------



## RPCookin

I've lost track of how many days our thermometer has topped 100° this summer.  101° is forecast for today, so ours will probably show 102 or 103.  Got thunderstormed on last evening in my golf league - just some cloud to cloud lightning and rain for a half hour or so, but it was getting up a good head of steam as it moved east toward southwestern Nebraska.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

104° F right now...trying to sleep in this is miserable.  Good thing I don't have to work tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Maybe it's time to give in to Mother Nature and get a window air conditioner, *PF*?

Back when we were A/C-less, we'd set fans in windows opposite the cooler side of the house, then blow the air out from the fan. It would draw the cooler air inside and make it a little less intolerable. As soon as it would start to get a wee bit warm in the morning, I would wake up. Then I would wander the  house, half-asleep, taking the fans out, closing all the windows, and drawing all the drapes. It made the house OK enough so that we could keep it closed up till the middle of the afternoon...when we'd start all over again!

I hope you get some decent rest. With all the "stuff" going on in your life, you certainly need sleep.


----------



## Bigjim68

*weather*

95 here today.  Supposed to be slightly higher tomorrow.,  100 Friday.  Too hot for any outdoor activity.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe it's time to give in to Mother Nature and get a window air conditioner, *PF*?
> 
> Back when we were A/C-less, we'd set fans in windows opposite the cooler side of the house, then blow the air out from the fan. It would draw the cooler air inside and make it a little less intolerable. As soon as it would start to get a wee bit warm in the morning, I would wake up. Then I would wander the  house, half-asleep, taking the fans out, closing all the windows, and drawing all the drapes. It made the house OK enough so that we could keep it closed up till the middle of the afternoon...when we'd start all over again!
> 
> I hope you get some decent rest. With all the "stuff" going on in your life, you certainly need sleep.



*CG*,  that's exactly what I do!   I finally installed A/C about 2 years ago and I still do it.  I just can't bear to close up all the windows now that summer is here, the air, the sounds...  what I've been looking forward to all winter.  So I only turn the A/C on mid day and then off again in the late evening...  IF it cools down.  Last night I just had it on dehumidify as it wasn't over warm just very humid.

*Princess*, hope you got some restful sleep. Listen, there's no shame in taking some cat-naps, do so if you need them!


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's already 89 outside - feels like it's 96.  Tomorrow's supposed to be even worse.  Expecting a Heat Advisory for tomorrow and the weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooler today, only to get up to 88.  Had rain for most of the night.  I'm headed out to the yard for some relax time.

I have two window air conditioners, they don't fit in my windows  Only one window on the south side of the house, it's a casement window in the dining room.  Casement window in the living room facing west.  A slider window in the second bedroom (Shrek's music room) facing west.

I'm thinking a two fan for blowing out in the dining room would be the best bet.


----------



## Addie

I am so grateful I don't have to pay for my electricity. I have the AC on Med to Low and that is mostly for Teddy. I also have the window open a small bit. I got up in the middle of the night and had to shut the AC off. And today I am wearing my short spring jacket around in the house. The temp is in the high 80's. But it is not muggy out, so I am comfortable with it. 

Poor Spike. He comes in from working and his T shirt is soaking wet. No matter what the temp is. The first thing he does is turn on my AC. I just bundle up more.


----------



## Katie H

Hotter 'en the hinges of hell here.  Has been for most of the week.  Low 100s with the promise to be at least 105F tomorrow.  When I was in the pool yesterday, the water thermometer registered 92F.  Bath water.  I may siphon some water off today and add some fresh, cooler water.  Notice I didn't say "cold" water.


----------



## Dawgluver

I almost had to wear my mask and snorkel to go outside yesterday and today.  So hot and humid it was like breathing water here along the river.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Dawg*, that's how I felt when I walked into the sun room a couple days ago!  When rain isn't expected, we leave the sun room windows open and close the slider door to the house. I thought someone had added a walk-in pool to the back of the house when I crossed the threshold! At least the humidity backed off a little bit today. A dry 90 degrees isn't quite as bad as a wet 90 degrees. 

It's hot enough that I don't care what kind of ridiculously high electric bill I get next month. We need to make sure the house is decently cool and dry enough to prevent my bitchmeter from going off. I figure comfort is a trade-off for the fact we rarely go out to eat, so I can spend my money elsewhere. Not on running the oven in this heat, though.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Dawg*, that's how I felt when I walked into the sun room a couple days ago!  When rain isn't expected, we leave the sun room windows open and close the slider door to the house. I thought someone had added a walk-in pool to the back of the house when I crossed the threshold! At least the humidity backed off a little bit today. A dry 90 degrees isn't quite as bad as a wet 90 degrees.
> 
> *It's hot enough that I don't care what kind of ridiculously high electric bill I get next month. We need to make sure the house is decently cool and dry enough to prevent my bitchmeter from going off. I figure comfort is a trade-off for the fact we rarely go out to eat, so I can spend my money elsewhere. Not on running the oven in this heat, though. *


 
CG....you just described my situation here, and worded it far better than I could have!  When the temp hits the usual 110 plus in the summer, I don't care what the monthly electric bill is.  I'll be durned if I'm going to be hot and miserable in my own home. I rarely travel, no mortgage, family is close, I'm a homebody, entertainment expenses are minimal....so if one of my biggest monthly expenses a couple of months out of the year is the electric bill, so be it.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't get anywhere near the heat you get Cheryl, but when our AC took a dump a few days ago and we had to call someone I was having a consistent anxiety attack!!

Instead of the condensation running outside the house, it was puddling inside the house, caused by a clogged drain pipe to the outdoors. The AC guy said we'd have to let it dry out in the house for "a couple of days" and he'd be back then to put the AC back together. That's when I told the SC he better make reservations at a *nice *beach air conditioned hotel because I was NOT staying here. Guess what? It was fixed the next morning by the SC. All's well that ends well, but there is no way in the world I'm living without AC ever again, and like others, I don't give a flip what it costs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, our condenser is just the other side of the kitchen wall from my chair. I've actually learned what the sound is when it's time to call our guy to come and check the Freon pressure. I've polished that skill in the time since the pressure dropped so low the condensation was dripping off the inside lines in the basement and freezing around the line and fittings outside. One good breakdown, and you learn how to troubleshoot real quick!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yesterday was 88 with a heat index of 114. Today is more of the same.


----------



## Katie H

Ha...I just _thought_ it was hot yesterday.

Today it could only be classified as oppressive.  When I went out to hang the linens on the line, I had trouble breathing.  I don't have any normal breathing issues so this gave me some insight into how those who do could feel.  I will go outside today only if it is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mom and I went out about 9am and it felt horrid.  When we came out of Walmart about 10:30 it was oppressive.  It is now 92 outside with a feel-like of 103.  We stopped at McDonalds and got her brunch and me lunch, because I am NOT cooking today.  We may just have sliced veggies and peanut-butter crackers for supper tonight.  I made a mistake and cooked supper last night and it got the house so hot it took until 3am for the A/C to get the house cooled.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whew!  Another mask and snorkel day here along the river.  A few t- storms last night and early this a.m.  Glad I got up early and boiled some eggs while it was cooler.  Real temp here will be 96° F, with a heat and humidity index within the obscenity range.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're under a heat advisory until 8 pm tonight. The humidity is not very high, thankfully, but it's really hot.


----------



## Just Cooking

I truly feel for those having heat related weather problems.. I'm almost embarrassed to be living with cool bay breezes on a daily basis...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

93°  need salt and water....


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 93°  need salt and water....


I've been eating a lot of homemade pickles lately...


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, sure glad the Sous was able to fix it.  I probably would have gone to a hotel too, if my cooling system went out. 

We're actually getting a bit of a reprieve here in the desert.  It's mid afternoon here now and only 103F. That's sure a heckuva lot better than 115...but August is the hottest month so we'll see what that brings. Tyler and I are headed to the backyard to play baseball.


----------



## Addie

It was 98ºF this afternoon. I have Teddy here again while Spike is working. Of course Teddy let me know he needed to go out when the thermometer was at it highest. I took him outside to the big lawn and let him have his fun in the shade. If he thought I was going to stand in the sun, he was sadly mistaken.

Right now it is 89ºF. I had the AC on, but had to shut it off. It fills this whole apartment with cold air. And I had it on low. I hate when one of my kids put it on high. The sound of the motor drowns out all sound.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cjmmytunes said:


> ...I am NOT cooking today...I made a mistake and cooked supper last night and it got the house so hot it took until 3am for the A/C to get the house cooled.


I'm guessing that you have a window unit and not central air, *cj*? I know *GG* suggested using a toaster oven to make small, cooked meals. Our first house had no central A/C nor window units. On the hottest of days I would take my toaster oven down to the basement and fix a meat that would be put to use for days worth of meals - something like a big meatloaf, or small, boneless ham, etc. My Mom had an enclosed back porch right off her kitchen, and she kept a table with a toaster oven out there all summer long!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

98, *Addie*? Really? That's higher than any of the official temperatures I saw on any of the local TV weather segments, which was around 91. Aw, what difference does it make? 91, 98...they're both hellishly hot. Meanwhile, I watched six different weather reports today. I saw all four Boston stations, plus two from Providence, hoping to fine one that I really liked so I could hope for that to be true. Never did see one that said "mid-70s and low humidity".  

We've been hiding in the house again today. Thermostat is at 78, our usual daytime temp. With my new ceiling fan in the kitchen, installed efficiently and lovingly by Himself, I can work at the sink or stove and not even be bothered by the heat - just as long as I don't turn the oven on - which I won't! 




Just Cooking said:


> ...I'm almost embarrassed to be living with cool bay breezes on a daily basis...


There is nothing to be embarrassed by, *JC*. You must pay dearly for that location, both in money and in size given up to live there. You've worked all your life to enjoy what you have, so never be embarrassed.


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> I truly feel for those having heat related weather problems.. I'm almost embarrassed to be living with cool bay breezes on a daily basis...



I just shot a whole lot of cars going to an auction in Pacific Grove during car week. Alas, it looks like I won't be there this year. 

Classic Car Auction | Worldwide Auctioneers

Oh, the weather here was 98 degrees with a heat index of 105. That's about normal for here in late July.


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> I just shot a whole lot of cars going to an auction in Pacific Grove during car week. Alas, it looks like I won't be there this year.
> 
> Classic Car Auction | Worldwide Auctioneers
> 
> Oh, the weather here was 98 degrees with a heat index of 105. That's about normal for here in late July.




Too bad you will not be here... I'd had loved to have had a coffee with you..
The venue is less than a mile from my apartment...

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I just shot a whole lot of cars going to an auction in Pacific Grove during car week. Alas, it looks like I won't be there this year.
> 
> Classic Car Auction | Worldwide Auctioneers...


I just took a glance at that website. Are any of the photos under "cars for sale" ones that you took? I figure I could browse your work, since I'm certainly not in the market for a classic car. That is, unless, I can actually replace MY chassis.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just took a glance at that website. Are any of the photos under "cars for sale" ones that you took? I figure I could browse your work, since I'm certainly not in the market for a classic car. That is, unless, I can actually replace MY chassis.



I shot 24 of the cars in the catalog. My favorite is the Lot 38, the 1937 Packard 1507 Twelve Coupe Roadster. I love Packards. 

I love the weather on Monterey Peninsula in August, when it is often in the 100s here. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

That Packard is really outstanding.... Your photography is stunning...  

That will be a wonderful event...  and the weather will be perfect...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> 98, *Addie*? Really? That's higher than any of the official temperatures I saw on any of the local TV weather segments, which was around 91. Aw, what difference does it make? 91, 98...they're both hellishly hot. Meanwhile, I watched six different weather reports today. I saw all four Boston stations, plus two from Providence, hoping to fine one that I really liked so I could hope for that to be true. Never did see one that said "mid-70s and low humidity".
> 
> We've been hiding in the house again today. Thermostat is at 78, our usual daytime temp. With my new ceiling fan in the kitchen, installed efficiently and lovingly by Himself, I can work at the sink or stove and not even be bothered by the heat - just as long as I don't turn the oven on - which I won't!
> There is nothing to be embarrassed by, *JC*. You must pay dearly for that location, both in money and in size given up to live there. You've worked all your life to enjoy what you have, so never be embarrassed.




You would think being so close to the ocean, it would be cooler here. But it wasn't. When I took Teddy out, I walked out the door, and the heat coming up from the black asphalt knocks the breath right out of you. I made Teddy run down to the side of the building where there was plenty of grass and big ole trees giving off their shade. No way was I going to stand or walk in the sunshine. 

Logan Airport is where you are getting your weather report from along with all the TV stations. But a number of years ago the Weather Bureau installed in several fire stations here in East Boston as an experiment, equipment for weather forecasts. The reports directly from the airport, remembering that the airport is a peninsular surrounded by water, right up to the edge of the runways will always be some degrees less than what I am getting from the fire station that is only a block from my building and considered inland. We don't get the cross winds off the water that the airport gets. Yesterday and today I looked at the tree on the patio and across the street. There was not one leaf moving from a breeze.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I've been eating a lot of homemade pickles lately...



I just had some really salty andouille sausage and still not thirsty...must have needed the salt.


----------



## Addie

I saw a picture of BC, Canada and it is covered in smoke haze. Not a pretty sight. LP, please stay inside. Even with a mask on, that smoke haze is just too thick. I hope you are not in any of the areas that are being evacuated. Take care and keep us informed of how well you are doing.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm guessing that you have a window unit and not central air, *cj*? I know *GG* suggested using a toaster oven to make small, cooked meals. Our first house had no central A/C nor window units. On the hottest of days I would take my toaster oven down to the basement and fix a meat that would be put to use for days worth of meals - something like a big meatloaf, or small, boneless ham, etc. My Mom had an enclosed back porch right off her kitchen, and she kept a table with a toaster oven out there all summer long!



No, we have central air, about 12 years old.  The maintenance people suggested we start thinking about getting a new heating/ac unit put in sometime during the fall.  It seems like or the last 2 winters we've had problems with it.  We also need to get new ceiling fans put in.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 86 outside, feels like 96.  Did my cooking this AM, will do it again tomorrow AM.


----------



## Katie H

Looks like another day in the blast furnace for us.  It was already 90F at 8:30 when I opened some of the blinds.  When it's like this I don't open anything on the west side of the house as a preventative measure.  Most of our blinds are 2-inch wooden ones, which are great heat/cold insulators when closed.

I have to run (in the car) up to the dollar store later for some milk.  I'll wait until the mail has been delivered.  I sure as heck ain't gonna walk down our long unshaded driveway to the mailbox.  I'll slide by it in the car after I get the milk.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had thunderstorms again last night and early this a.m.  Not too bad out right now but it's supposed to get into the 90's.  Again.

Lots of flooding going on for folks who live along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

90°...practically cool...


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> You would think being so close to the ocean, it would be cooler here. But it wasn't. When I took Teddy out, I walked out the door, and the heat coming up from the black asphalt knocks the breath right out of you. I made Teddy run down to the side of the building where there was plenty of grass and big ole trees giving off their shade. No way was I going to stand or walk in the sunshine.
> 
> Logan Airport is where you are getting your weather report from along with all the TV stations. But a number of years ago the Weather Bureau installed in several fire stations here in East Boston as an experiment, equipment for weather forecasts. The reports directly from the airport, remembering that the airport is a peninsular surrounded by water, right up to the edge of the runways will always be some degrees less than what I am getting from the fire station that is only a block from my building and considered inland. We don't get the cross winds off the water that the airport gets. Yesterday and today I looked at the tree on the patio and across the street. There was not one leaf moving from a breeze.



If you go to WeatherUnderground.com, you can pick you weather station from a location nearest you. www.weatherunderground.com .

CD


----------



## caseydog

101 degrees with a heat index of 112. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*casey*, Weatherbug has that same option. Comes in handy.




cjmmytunes said:


> No, we have central air, about 12 years old.  The maintenance people suggested we start thinking about getting a new heating/ac unit put in sometime during the fall.  It seems like or the last 2 winters we've had problems with it.  We also need to get new ceiling fans put in.


*cj*, twelve years seems awfully soon for a new system. Ours is 17 years old next month. Granted our summers aren't as bad as yours, but we have to run the heat portion for at least six months straight. Our compressor has been recharged a number of times, and our guy has patched a few leaks. I guess the last time he patched got the last of them, because (knock on wood) we've had very little issues with it ever since.

***************************

Today's weather scared me. It was "only" 87, had dropped to around 83 when I went out this afternoon...and it didn't feel hot.   Fortunately, it looks like my weather will be here next week - many days in the 70's. Ahh...


----------



## rodentraiser

The weather is like a yoyo here. For the last couple of days, it's been nice and in the 70s. Today it went up to 86°. Tomorrow it's supposed to be down to 73 again. Then back up again.


----------



## cjmmytunes

it's 89 here right now, with a real feel of 102.  Went ahead and did my cooking this AM, will do leftovers and cool stuff the rest of the day.  And, I remembered to turn on the exhaust fan while cooking this AM.  Still have it on, will turn it off soon - I think.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> *casey*, Weatherbug has that same option. Comes in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> *cj*, twelve years seems awfully soon for a new system. Ours is 17 years old next month. Granted our summers aren't as bad as yours, but we have to run the heat portion for at least six months straight. Our compressor has been recharged a number of times, and our guy has patched a few leaks. I guess the last time he patched got the last of them, because (knock on wood) we've had very little issues with it ever since.
> 
> ***************************
> 
> Today's weather scared me. It was "only" 87, had dropped to around 83 when I went out this afternoon...and it didn't feel hot.   Fortunately, it looks like my weather will be here next week - many days in the 70's. Ahh...



A lot depends on the HVAC system. Builders use the cheapest equipment they can get. I have two systems, one for each floor of the house. My downstairs builder's grade AC died after just 9 years. My upstairs AC system is 16, and has had one foot in the grave for the last 5 years. 

BTW, it is 94 at noon, and climbing, with 60-percent humidity. That makes for a heat index of 107. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *casey*, Weatherbug has that same option. Comes in handy.



Sometimes you have to have a little inside knowledge of the weather station you're selecting. As the science specialist for the school district here, DH happens to know that the weather station on one of the high schools is located in a place that gets lots of sun, so the temperature is artificially high. So we don't use it, although it's the closest one to us.

*******
90 degrees here right now, with a heat index of 105 and a thunderstorm on the way. Heat advisory in effect till 8 pm.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, you're right about the station locations. You can get a lot of false readings with a poorly placed one. 



caseydog said:


> A lot depends on the HVAC system. Builders use the cheapest equipment they can get...


I know about builders and cheap chit. Of our three houses, this is the lowest quality one even though it was priced to market - a crazy market. The rest of the house may have been put together with bailing wire and chewing gum, but the A/C is still chugging along. Not even sure if it's a name brand. I do know that when they fabricated the filter slot in the furnace they must not have had a measuring tape. The slot is about 1/8 smaller than the up/down side of the filter. We have to push down a bit on the edge of the filter and nearly force it through the opening.  The carpenters didn't own a level, either...

******************

After days of heat and humidity, we have a gloriously nice sunny day. Temps in the mid-70s and dry as a bone, gentle breeze wafting through the windows. *sigh* Tomorrow, it rains.


----------



## Katie H

I'm not even going there.  Our outside thermometer, in the shade, registered 100F.  Pretty rough right now.

I went out a little while ago to do some pool maintenance, necessary but I didn't want to do it.  The pool thermometer read 94F.  Not even refreshing.

I siphoned off some of the water and added some cool(er) water.  Still like bath water.  Looking forward to some more pleasant temperatures.  Not sure when this will happen.  Weather forecast is for more of the same.


----------



## Cheryl J

110F here now at 3:45. I'm so over this.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> 110F here now at 3:45. I'm so over this.


  WOW @ 110F... You need to move closer to the ocean...  

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> WOW @ 110F... You need to move closer to the ocean...
> 
> Ross


 
Mmmm....ocean...  I know I complain, but actually it's OK here about 8 months out of the year.  The older I get, the more the intense summer heat gets to me.


----------



## caseydog

Rain! WooHoo! It wasn't in the forecast, but we sometimes get these "out of nowhere" thunderstorms in the summer in Texas. They used to pop up when I was on my boat in the middle of a big lake. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> If you go to WeatherUnderground.com, you can pick you weather station from a location nearest you. www.weatherunderground.com .
> 
> CD



I am happy with the weather station just a block away from where I live. Any closer and they will put it in the building where I live. We already have a voting station here in the building. We have police stationed in the building for every election. But a lot of the residents do not like the idea of total strangers just walking into the building. This is supposed to be a secured building. I can just imagine what they would say with a weather station here. Heck they complain that the postman has a key to the building and all the mailboxes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

But is that one block away station the exact weather station that you are getting your daily "this is my weather" information from? I think that was *Casey*'s point. Do you have "Weatherbug" on your laptop? The app on my phone lets me select the weather reporting station I want to use, within a certain range. As to *Got Garlic*'s point a while ago, if the equipment for the weather reporting station is in a bad spot, it will give you false information, like the old adage about not putting your thermometer in the sun. Temperature should be measured in the shade.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I am happy with the weather station just a block away from where I live. Any closer and they will put it in the building where I live. We already have a voting station here in the building. We have police stationed in the building for every election. But a lot of the residents do not like the idea of total strangers just walking into the building. This is supposed to be a secured building. I can just imagine what they would say with a weather station here. Heck they complain that the postman has a key to the building and all the mailboxes.



Addie, first, weather stations aren't in buildings: they are attached to buildings. They have to be outside in order to measure the weather. Second, even if it was in the building, why would it require strangers to walk in? It's an electronic device that communicates data wirelessly to a central place. No one needs to come and check it.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> But is that one block away station the exact weather station that you are getting your daily "this is my weather" information from? I think that was *Casey*'s point. Do you have "Weatherbug" on your laptop? The app on my phone lets me select the weather reporting station I want to use, within a certain range. As to *Got Garlic*'s point a while ago, if the equipment for the weather reporting station is in a bad spot, it will give you false information, like the old adage about not putting your thermometer in the sun. Temperature should be measured in the shade.



Yup. It tells me right at the top where I am getting the information from. There is another fire station about 1/4 mile from where I live. It is a tad further away from the airport. The NOAA is located at the airport. What I get from there is so far from what is really happening on my street. Just now I checked on it. According to the airport, it is pouring out. Parts of my street when I look out the window are dry and part is having a light drizzle. And that is what my weather bug is showing. 

Up in the right hand corner of the weather bug screen, I have three choices. Orient Heights Station, Saratoga Street or NOAA. The Orient Heights Station is the one just up the street from me. And that is the fire station that responds when I dial 911 for my heart. They are usually here before I hang up from the dispatcher. I would say that they are close enough that we share the same weather and temperatures.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, first, weather stations aren't in buildings: they are attached to buildings. They have to be outside in order to measure the weather. Second, even if it was in the building, why would it require strangers to walk in? It's an electronic device that communicates data wirelessly to a central place. No one needs to come and check it.



I just want to know where to stick the thermometer...


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, first, weather stations aren't in buildings: they are attached to buildings. They have to be outside in order to measure the weather. Second, even if it was in the building, why would it require strangers to walk in? It's an electronic device that communicates data wirelessly to a central place. No one needs to come and check it.



Do  you really think the elderly folks in this building know that? There is a camera on all four corners of this building. I personally am glad they are there. Someone spotted one and swear management is spying on them. When it was pointed out that there is also cameras at every entrance to the building, she stayed in her apartment for two weeks before someone knocked on her door to do a wellness check. 

You have to remember the majority of the residents were born before WWII. They are just learning to accept that the TV can't see or talk back to you.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Do  you really think the elderly folks in this building know that? There is a camera on all four corners of this building. I personally am glad they are there. Someone spotted one and swear management is spying on them. When it was pointed out that there is also cameras at every entrance to the building, she stayed in her apartment for two weeks before someone knocked on her door to do a wellness check.
> 
> You have to remember the majority of the residents were born before WWII. They are just learning to accept that the TV can't see or talk back to you.



I think you didn't know that [emoji2]


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I think you didn't know that [emoji2]



I have known that for a long time. There were pictures in our local paper when they were installed with the story of why and how they were installed.

GG, Logan airport has expanded so much that you wouldn't recognize it as it was when I was a kid. We lost our Wood Island Park. It was huge. Had a swimming pool for small kids. A snack bar, shell concert area, about five baseball fields, etc. On weekends it was always crowded. The airport took that away from us. It is now the service end of the airport with its own access road. As the airport has expanded we lost a beautiful tree lines street leading right to Wood Island Park and about two hundred beautiful homes. We have had to put up with the extra traffic, the noise, the construction trucks up and down our streets, etc. We also lost a few young children to death because those construction trucks were racing up and down our streets. And don't forget the increase of noise from the airplanes. Then when the jets arrived, you couldn't hear yourself talk when a plane flew overhead of your home. City Hall and the State House finally heard us. All expansion of the airport came to a screeching halt. But it took about 100 mothers standing in the middle of the streets day after day, regardless of the weather, preventing the construction trucks from making their daily trips. Day after day, they were out there with pictures of the children that had been killed.  

So along comes Chapter Two. In order to placate us, they installed sound proof windows in all of our schools and homes that were right under the flight paths. To replace the loss of Wood Island Park, the airport built five beautiful parks right along the waterfront. The airport also pays for sailing lessons in the summer. And there is now a path from one end of this filled in island to the other. At one time there were railroad tracks along that path. You can walk it or ride a bike. Today you see a lot of joggers getting their daily run in. The airport had taken claim of it and you could be arrested if you touched the alarmed fence. The fence is gone. 

Right now they are again building a new runway. The planes are having to use a landing runway to take off while construction is going on. Those homes that the planes are flying so low over while gaining height, are now getting all new sound proof windows. The airport has impacted three communities. East Boston, Winthrop and South Boston. We got the worst of their expansion plans. So we get the most of the new benefits. And one of those benefits were these weather bug reporting stations. Not a necessity by any means. But still fun to have. 

Who says you can't fight City Hall? We did and we won. And so did Winthrop and South Boston. And we aren't done. Some mothers were out there just a week or so ago, counting the number of construction trucks making trips back and forth.  We also have a civilian committee that keeps an eye on the airport.

There was one last holdout to Logan. An old man whose great grandparents had come to this country bought the land and built the triple decker he lived in. He refused to sell his home to Logan. It was right at the entrance to the service road. He died a couple of years ago and his family finally sold it to the airport at an inflated price. It is now one of the beautiful parks that the airport created. And right at the end of I90. Lots of International visitors stop there. Specially those with children.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I have known that for a long time. There were pictures in our local paper when they were installed with the story of why and how they were installed.



So why do you think that strange people would be coming into your building if there was a weather station on the outside of it (not inside, like you said)? You made it sound like it's a staffed police substation. 

FYI, this is an example of a weather station:


----------



## cjmmytunes

caseydog said:


> A lot depends on the HVAC system. Builders use the cheapest equipment they can get. I have two systems, one for each floor of the house. My downstairs builder's grade AC died after just 9 years. My upstairs AC system is 16, and has had one foot in the grave for the last 5 years.
> 
> BTW, it is 94 at noon, and climbing, with 60-percent humidity. That makes for a heat index of 107.
> 
> CD



CD, you're right about that - and I also think a lot of it depends on the conditions you live in.  People who live in the south with lots of humidity seem to go through the AC system part more/faster than people who don't have as much humidity in their area.  Same for heating systems for people who live way up north with -0 temps on a regular basis.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> 90 degrees here right now, with a heat index of 105 and a thunderstorm on the way. Heat advisory in effect till 8 pm.



How did you make it through the rain/storms yesterday afternoon and last night?

It's 79 here now, with a real feel of 79!  No heat advisory here today, thank goodness.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

87°, supposed to get much warmer up to 99°.  Of course, I slept through the cool period...


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> How did you make it through the rain/storms yesterday afternoon and last night?
> 
> It's 79 here now, with a real feel of 79!  No heat advisory here today, thank goodness.


Ha, they went all around us and we never got a drop! Had to water the garden ourselves!  Good thing we have a well 

It's pretty hot out there again today.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just want to know where to stick the thermometer...


 

You might not want to do that kind of reading outside of the building.


----------



## Rparrny

63 and raining all day...I wanted to hit the blueberry farmstand for more blueberries for jam but no answer on the phone...rain means no one is out picking and I guess they are closed...bummer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Princess, Princess, Princess...*  

Weather, huh? Yup, we've got some. Not July weather, though. More like April.  should not be thinking about putting a sweatshirt on in July. However, after last week's mid- to upper-80s, I'm not complaining. A day or two in the upper 50's and low 60s, then it looks like it's a lot of 70 degree days after that. Perfect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> You might not want to do that kind of reading outside of the building.



Snerk!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Princess, Princess, Princess...*



Whut?  Me!?!


----------



## taxlady

Oh wait. I just remembered. Americans take temperature orally. Never mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Depends on how old you are or how mad you have made the nurse...


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Depends on how old you are or how mad you have made the nurse...




  

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Ha, they went all around us and we never got a drop! Had to water the garden ourselves!  Good thing we have a well
> 
> It's pretty hot out there again today.
> View attachment 27340



 I guess it is a good thing to have a well.  My grandmother's next door neighbor used to have one and all of the grand kids would go over there to get water to drink when we were playing outside during the summers.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 84 outside right now with a real feel of 88.  Much better than it has been.  

The house is also feeling cooler than it has been.  So glad for that too!


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> I guess it is a good thing to have a well.  My grandmother's next door neighbor used to have one and all of the grand kids would go over there to get water to drink when we were playing outside during the summers.


We have a privacy fence in the backyard so I doubt the neighborhood kids know it's there [emoji2] Along with our two rain barrels, it sure saves on the cost of watering the garden.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> It's 84 outside right now with a real feel of 88.  Much better than it has been.
> 
> The house is also feeling cooler than it has been.  So glad for that too!


Same here [emoji2] It feels great after the heat of the last week or so.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> How did you make it through the rain/storms yesterday afternoon and last night?
> 
> It's 79 here now, with a real feel of 79!  No heat advisory here today, thank goodness.



I have a scooter and the console can't get wet. So I try to stay inside when it is raining. When that is not possible, I always have a plastic bag I can put over the console. And I just bundle myself up for the weather.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Same here [emoji2] It feels great after the heat of the last week or so.



I know.  I actually got a little chilly last night and had to pull up the afghan about 3am.  I normally sleep with just a sheet.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 82 with a real feel of 84 right now.  So much better than what we've had in the past week or two.  Don Slater (our weatherman from WAVY TV 10) said we have had 3 heat waves in the month of July - and I believe him!


----------



## Rparrny

Sunny 74 degrees with no humidity on Eastern Long Island today...my hips are rejoicing!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cloudy and 79 at 9:38am.


----------



## ixamnis

Cloudy and pleasant, today. For the first time in two weeks, our temps are not supposed to top 100. The forecast for the next week looks great. Temps are supposed to be about 15 to 20 degrees cooler than it has been (mostly in the 80s coming up; we've been 103 to 106 most days the past couple of weeks for highs); and there is a chance of rain a couple of days next week.  We got some sprinkles of rain last night, with a heavy but brief shower north of us (about 10 miles).  It's been a couple of months, now, since we've gotten any decent rain, and with the hot weather, things are pretty dry, here.


----------



## caseydog

We got up to 100 this afternoon. It is down to 92 right now at 9:24pm. 

The big thing right now is that Lake Lavon is at 96-percent, and the whole Trinity River Basin  (chain of reservoirs on the Trinity River) is at 99-percent. That's pretty rare for this time in the year. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last rain storm watered the bedroom...currently 68°, waiting to go to bed in the nice cool....


----------



## cjmmytunes

We've had rain and thunderstorms on and off all day.


----------



## caseydog

It is 100.7 right now, officially. It reads 105 on my patio. It got up to 102, officially. 

Walking across the vast concrete parking lot of my local Kroger, I'd bet it was at least 110. Those big, open parking lots are perfect heat islands. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 76 and cloudy right now. 70% chance of light on and off rain today.  Think I can handle that.


----------



## simonbaker

Humid and HOT. Occasionally a cloud burst of rain.  We need rain BADLY!


----------



## caseydog

We are getting a break from summer this week. High temperatures are forecast in the 80s this week (it's 80 right now) and there is a chance of rain everyday. I took my clean car out today, and it rained. Not long, and not enough, but it got my car dirty, which is all that it meant to do. 

CD


----------



## CraigC

There are several terms to describe today's weather. Palmetto Pounder, Gator Gusher and Frog Flusher do so handily. However, the middle part of the Everglades as you cross Alligator Alley was dry and hot with white clouds and blue sky. The Western end was scary black sky and the eastern end was getting there on my way home.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Humid and HOT. Occasionally a cloud burst of rain.  We need rain BADLY!



Where have you been? We have missed you. How is the weight going?

82ºF here. Lots of sunshine. No complaints.


----------



## simonbaker

Life has been crazy.  Inflated health insurance, we gave up our Cafe/ catering business, after 14 year's.  Now we're sitting on a lot of restaurant equipment trying to sell it all.  I'm working at a high end nursing home, in the Kitchen.  Dh in an industrial kitchen in a senior citizen activity center. 
I've gained weight back, but, I'm still swimming 5 x week. Now that our lives are getting back on a regular schedule I need to get more serious about eating healthier.
I've missed DC & looking forward to connecting back with you all, I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Life has been crazy.  Inflated health insurance, we gave up our Cafe/ catering business, after 14 year's.  Now we're sitting on a lot of restaurant equipment trying to sell it all.  I'm working at a high end nursing home, in the Kitchen.  Dh in an industrial kitchen in a senior citizen activity center.
> I've gained weight back, but, I'm still swimming 5 x week. Now that our lives are getting back on a regular schedule I need to get more serious about eating healthier.
> I've missed DC & looking forward to connecting back with you all, I have a lot of catching up to do!



We do have quite a few new members. Did you gain all the weight back or just some of it?


----------



## simonbaker

Just some of it, about 25#


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Just some of it, about 25#



Well, that is good news. That will be a lot easier to lose than what you started with a few years back.


----------



## simonbaker

Agreed! This week I'm working 5 am-1, my usual schedule is 6-2, this month.  Still trying to get my protein in. I've tried a vegan protein powder that is a little more tolerable. Usually beef jerky and toast for breakfast. My dairy intolerance has unfortunately gotten worse


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Agreed! This week I'm working 5 am-1, my usual schedule is 6-2, this month.  Still trying to get my protein in. I've tried a vegan protein powder that is a little more tolerable. Usually beef jerky and toast for breakfast. My dairy intolerance has unfortunately gotten worse


Hi, simonbaker! Nice to see you [emoji2] How about eggs for breakfast? I make a dozen deviled eggs every week or so and have them with breakfast. Those and some fruit and cheese make a yummy meal.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Is it OK if I talk weather now?  Hi, *simonbaker*, welcome back!

We've had endless days of nice weather. Well, actually, it is ending. I cannot believe that Himself threw the towel in first and said we should put the air conditioning back on. I'm usually the first to cave in. With humidity and mid-80s back on Wednesday, though, it was just a matter of time before I threw the switch.


----------



## cjmmytunes

84 and sunny - been like this almost all week.


----------



## simonbaker

Thanks! Great to be back!  Very much overcast here today. 80*.  Cooler temps the next couple of days.

Great idea with the eggs G.G., unfortunately I only eat eggs about once a month when I know I'll have a couple days in a row off.


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Great idea with the eggs G.G., unfortunately I only eat eggs about once a month when I know I'll have a couple days in a row off.



Why is that? I make a half dozen deviled eggs at a time, so they're grab 'n eat 

Upper 80s and sunny here today ☀


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Why is that? I make a half dozen deviled eggs at a time, so they're grab 'n eat
> 
> Upper 80s and sunny here today ☀



Some people....the eggs make the "weather" decidedly windy.

83°, it's nice inside while I've been sleeping.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Today was hot, hot, hot.  The pasture thermometer read 114 in the sun.  Officially I think it was between 100 and 106 depending on where you were.  It was only 10 percent humidity, so that helped, but we aren't used to it in the PNW.

The next couple of days are supposed to be hotter.  I'm only working half days this week.


----------



## rodentraiser

You and me both, Vinylhanger.

It's been miserable today and tomorrow will be worse. And today we only got to 89°, I think. Tomorrow it's supposed to be 95. And I have to be running around tomorrow. Guess that will be first thing in the morning.


----------



## Addie

Last night we had a doozie of a thunder storm. It was like the thunder and lightning were right here in the room. Hail, high winds rain so heavy you couldn't see the street, flooding on Route 1. 

Poor Teddy. I found him in the closet trying to claw his way outside to the hall. I grabbed him, wrapped him in a heavy towel and brought him to bed hold him as tight as I could. His heart was racing and he was shaking all over. We got two thunder claps that even made me jump.

Spike showed up after the worst was over. Then the second part came over. My phone just kept ringing and ringing with notices from the Weather Bureau telling me about the storm. Again I had to grab Teddy, only this time he wanted Spike. So I picked him up wrapped in the towel real tight, and brought him over to Spike. Spike held him until it was over. Then Spike put on his leash and took him outside. Teddy walked to the end of the sidewalk and turned right around and wanted back in. It had started to rain again and just as they both got inside, Again the big claps of thunder and lightning came back. I have to admit, that dog can hear thunder when it is coming in from NY. 

Teddy refused to go with Spike when  it was time to go home. So I still have him. A couple of times during the night he jumped up on my bed, but I didn't hear any storm. But he seemed to. Towel wrap and tight hugs again. Once he felt safe enough, he jumped down on his own. I just can't stand it to see Teddy in distress. 

We are in for a couple of days of nasty weather. Of course. I have to go grocery shopping today.


----------



## Addie

My weather bug is telling me partly cloudy all day. And at present the temp is 69ºF. I just checked my phone. It seems the weather bureau was sending warning last night every few minutes. No wonder I just stopped answering my phone. 

I hope it will be nice around noon. That is when I am scheduled to go shopping with Spike.


----------



## buckytom

Rain, rain, sun, then more rain. That's the story here. 

It's the first week of August, and I haven't had to turn on the lawn sprinklers yet this year. When it's not a whole day of rain, then it's like Florida where there is a passing thunderstorm in the afternoons/evenings.

The mosquitos are starting to take over.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sigh....  I feel so left out, here on Monterey Bay..   

JK.. I've lived in severe weather areas and feel for those who do now...


Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

86 and partly cloudy.


----------



## CharlieD

The morning storm woke me up. It was pounding really hard.And it was only 60 deg. Kind of nice relief from humidity.


----------



## Vinylhanger

1230 and 96 already.  Plus the humidity is up today. 31 percent compared to 10 percent yesterday.  It should help with the fire danger a bit.


----------



## EatingTO

It's been hot and stormy up here this past week, plus there's a 100% chance for precipitation these next few days, so it doesn't seem like that will change.


----------



## dragnlaw

buckytom said:


> Rain, rain, sun, then more rain. That's the story here.
> 
> It's the first week of August, and I haven't had to turn on the lawn sprinklers yet this year. When it's not a whole day of rain, then it's like Florida where there is a passing thunderstorm in the afternoons/evenings.
> 
> The mosquitos are starting to take over.



Well Bucky... your mountain and my home hill must be related as our weather seems to be exactly the same.  

I actually watered the vegies for the first time and more because I was "feeding" them than they needed the water.


----------



## rodentraiser

Still hot. 11pm at night and 82 in my room. For some stupid reason I thought the PNW cooled down at night. Silly me.

I still don't understand why they say it's going to cool down on Friday evening. I still see temps in the upper 80s and close to 90 for 8 more days. And we still have smoke from the fires around here. 

I'll just pretend I'm in L A.


----------



## caseydog

Pretty normal August weather today. The high was 95, and it is 79 right now at 1am (a bit of insomnia). 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

81 with a real-feel temp of 87.


----------



## simonbaker

Woke op to 60*, it's up to 71* now.  Nice day in SE South Dakota


----------



## Rparrny

71 and raining...ugh


----------



## cjmmytunes

77 and sunny this AM.  Not as humid out today as it was yesterday, thank goodness.


----------



## simonbaker

Nice cool day in SE South Dakota. 69* & overcast.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Perfect! Mid-70s, a gentle breeze, mix of sun and clouds, and no discernible humidity. My heat-loving, back-yard-pool-floating friend is miffed that she hasn't had a slew of hot days this summer. She got that a few years ago, so now it's time for people like me to enjoy summer!


----------



## Addie

I haven't got the foggiest. I haven't even looked out the window.


----------



## caseydog

It got up to 97 today, and humid. Now, it is 92, and heavy clouds. Strong chance of rain tonight, and a high of 84 tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Gorgeous day today. The high was 21°C (70°F) and felt like 23°C (73°F). It was perfect for grilling supper. Currently 17°C (63°F) and that's what it feels like.


----------



## cjmmytunes

76 and cloudy, rained earlier while we were at the store but stopped before we had to leave the store.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a cool 56* at 5 a.m. , High of 81* expected today and rain predicted tomorrow in SE South Dakota


----------



## cjmmytunes

76 and sunny at 12:01pm.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast & a cool 66* in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Partly sunny and 75°, too nice to be inside.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny & 74 at 9:15am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

62°, rainy and LOVING it.


----------



## simonbaker

A nice cool Overcast 70*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I keep looking at my little weather station's display unit on the kitchen windowsill, finding it hard to process the data. It says it's 85. It also tells me the humidity is blissfully low - only 39%. I'm amazed at how tolerable a hot-hot temperature can feel all because the air is bone-dry. As long as I'm not sweating, it's not too hot.

Either that, or my heart is failing and I don't notice the heat.  My Mom would pull a sweater on during the summer of '88 when Cleveland hit their highest temp of 104 degrees. She said she felt cold. Then she had a major heart attack in mid-September.

I think it's just the lack of humidity...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I keep looking at my little weather station's display unit on the kitchen windowsill, finding it hard to process the data. It says it's 85. It also tells me the humidity is blissfully low - only 39%. I'm amazed at how tolerable a hot-hot temperature can feel all because the air is bone-dry. As long as I'm not sweating, it's not too hot.
> 
> Either that, or my heart is failing and I don't notice the heat.  My Mom would pull a sweater on during the summer of '88 when Cleveland hit their highest temp of 104 degrees. She said she felt cold. Then she had a major heart attack in mid-September.
> 
> I think it's just the lack of humidity...


Are you sure the heart attack was related to the cold feeling? Thyroid issues can cause problems with regulating body temperature, which can affect blood flow/pressure. It's amazing the weird issues that thyroid malfunction can cause. 

It's 83 and sunny with 48 percent humidity here right now. We're looking at a week of rain starting tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm used to 25% humidity...it's 64° with 69%  humidity...I'm going out for a swim...


----------



## rodentraiser

HOT, hot, HOT, hot, HOT! 9pm and still 82° in my room. It's supposed to cool off somewhat tomorrow but I'm looking forward to rain and 60 degree temps on Sunday. YAY!

It could have been a lot worse, though. We've had the smoke from the BC fires hanging over us for a week now, although that's finally going to start moving out tomorrow. The smoke has been deflecting the heat, so it really has been about 5 degrees cooler than it was supposed to be. 

Here's a couple pics of Seattle in the smoke. The first picture is what the sun looks like as it's setting.


----------



## caseydog

It is pretty typical Dallas in August weather. It got up to 97, and it is 85 now at around midnight. 

I just heard the mosquito sprayer go by. We had our first case of confirmed West Nile Virus recently, and mosquito pools are testing positive. I do my yard and garden work in the heat of the day, because it's better than having soak myself in OFF to work in the morning or evening. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

75 and just getting rid of a thunderstorm.  Supposed to be raining on and off all the way through either Wednesday or Thursday.  Yuck......


----------



## rodentraiser

Definitely cooler today. 4:30 pm and only 79° in here right now and most of the smoke has blown away. At least it's a lot clearer outside.


----------



## Addie

The weather was perfect for our trip to the Farmer's Market today. Not too hot or chilly. A nice breeze

Right now it is 74ºF. 

We have a new maintenance man. He speaks very, very little English. But what beautiful work he does. He doesn't just wipe off the windowsills in the halls. He scrubs them. So today when I came back from the Farmer's Market, I went into the Community Room to get my scooter, there he was cleaning the floor. He was sweating so hard. Now that room has a glass roof and the sun was beating down into that room. The temp had to be well over 100. I went over and turned the AC on high for him and then went over and turned the other one on in the TV room. He found a spot where it was blowing right on him. He looked at me and gave me the biggest smile. I then showed him how to turn it on. Earlier, when Pirate went down to get my mail, he was in the hallway cleaning and sweating. Pirate told him to come in and get some water. He handed him the pitcher from the fridge and turned to get a tall glass. Pirate turned around and the maintenance man was drinking right from the pitcher and drank the whole thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cloudy, 60°...perfect.  I was able to get some yard work done today in the cooler weather.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Rainy and 77 at 10:13am.  We're also under a Flash Flood Watch until 8pm tonight.

GG, are you included in the Watch area?


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Rainy and 77 at 10:13am.  We're also under a Flash Flood Watch until 8pm tonight.
> 
> GG, are you included in the Watch area?


Yup. We're in a little lull in the rain but more is coming. Good thing I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## caseydog

It was typical August today, HOT, but turned wet this evening. We are just finishing round three, and about to start round four of thunderstorms. I'm fine with that. Rain in August is rare in North Texas, and this much is wonderful. This may last long enough to actually sink into the ground, instead of running off and leaving us dry in a day or two. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Yup. We're in a little lull in the rain but more is coming. Good thing I don't have to go anywhere today.



And boy, did more rain come - we couldn't have gotten out of the neighborhood, even if we wanted to.  It's raining a bit right now, but not nearly as bad as it was yesterday.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 78 and raining ATM, but not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## taxlady

So this is what happened in Montreal yesterday: Powerful winds rip apart trees, smashing cars and blocking roads in Montreal - Montreal - CBC News 

This is not a tornado area. But, the city did get a micro burst, which apparently can be just as damaging as a tornado. Even though I'm a good 20 miles from the centre of the city, there was damage out here in the burbs too. Lots of people without power. Thank goodness, nothing at my house. I'll have a walk around the condo association tomorrow and see if any of our trees got hit.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Beautiful day here. Temp. in the lower 70's


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> So this is what happened in Montreal yesterday: Powerful winds rip apart trees, smashing cars and blocking roads in Montreal - Montreal - CBC News
> 
> This is not a tornado area. But, the city did get a micro burst, which apparently can be just as damaging as a tornado. Even though I'm a good 20 miles from the centre of the city, there was damage out here in the burbs too. Lots of people without power. Thank goodness, nothing at my house. I'll have a walk around the condo association tomorrow and see if any of our trees got hit.



Well, if you can call it good news, at least you are fine. I didn't take time to read the whole article, just looked at the pictures. Those trees trunks were huge! And the trees looked healthy.


----------



## simonbaker

Wow! Sorry to hear about your storm. Hopefully no one got hurt.

We had a small cloud burst of rain, unexpectedly, about 6 pm. Dh just got the lawn mowed. It's humid & 75* in SE South Dakota.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> So this is what happened in Montreal yesterday: Powerful winds rip apart trees, smashing cars and blocking roads in Montreal - Montreal - CBC News
> 
> This is not a tornado area. But, the city did get a micro burst, which apparently can be just as damaging as a tornado. Even though I'm a good 20 miles from the centre of the city, there was damage out here in the burbs too. Lots of people without power. Thank goodness, nothing at my house. I'll have a walk around the condo association tomorrow and see if any of our trees got hit.



Microbursts, AKA windshear, can get pretty powerful. They can do as much damage as an F1 tornado, but the winds are straight-line, not a vortex. We get both here. Those kinds of storms often create large hail, too. 

Here, we had a front come through last night. All the storms were north of me, but we got some rain. The highs this week are forecast in the upper eighties, which is low for August here. 

Mosquitoes are still the big problem here, right now. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Taxy, glad to hear you came through the storm ok. 

We picked the right day to visit a couple of Bourbon distilleries. Yesterday wss humid with temperatures in the mid-90s. Today was around 90 but dry and with a breeze. Hoping for clear skies and a good tailwind as we head to our daughter's place for tomorrow night.


----------



## dragnlaw

Talking to a friend tonight who has a daughter living in a part of Montreal hard hit. As of late this afternoon she still had no power. Huge trees down and traffic impossible/imovable in that section of the city.


----------



## taxlady

With all the damage that happened in Montreal, it's really amazing that it seems like no one was injured. There are parts of the power grid that are being rebuilt, because repair just won't cut it. Hundred plus year old trees down too.


----------



## caseydog

Those big winds take a big toll on big trees. Living in Texas for as long as I have, I spend the money to get my big trees pruned at least every other year by a certified arborist. It helps them survive high winds and ice storms with minimal, mostly cosmetic damage. Some others around here do the same, but not everyone. You can tell who does and doesn't after a good storm.

My ex-wife and her family bought me a live oak tree to plant when my Grandpa died, in his memory. Here is a photo of it pruned to let wind blow through, but still provide shade. 

CD  

.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We've had temp's in the 90's for almost the past week, but today is only supposed to be 81!  Also had some thunderstorms last night.

Found out that my nephew and his family are under a Tropical Storm Warning (probably will turn into a Hurricane warning sometime today) and a Storm Surge warning.  Keep them and everyone else in the path of Harvey in your thoughts and prayers, please.


----------



## caseydog

My family all live in Houston. My sister is stressing out, as usual, because of all the rain they expect to get from Harvey. She is just sure her house is going to flood this time. She is also an RN in a hospital, so she has to go to work. 

Harvey is expected to take a weird path after making landfall, running up the Gulf coast all the way to Louisiana, dropping up to three feet of water over the next five days. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Caseydog, I lived in Aransas Pass and have seen what all you do to prepare for a storm. Once all that is done, then the town heads inland away from the storm. 

Stay safe and keep us informed of your safety.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Caseydog, I lived in Aransas Pass and have seen what all you do to prepare for a storm. Once all that is done, then the town heads inland away from the storm.
> 
> Stay safe and keep us informed of your safety.



Aransas Pass is right about where the landfall is expected to be. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

My boy's football practice tonight started in sunny, 72° weather, then finished just as it was too dark to see the ball at 58°. 

Gotta love summertime in the mountains.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Aransas Pass is right about where the landfall is expected to be.
> 
> CD



When I lived there, the population of the "City" of Aransas Pass was about 15,000. A hurricane has occurred the previous year of my arrival and everyone was living in government trailers.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Rain rain rain and more rain.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 75 this AM.  Everyone in the path of Harvey stay safe.  You're all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GotGarlic

Listening to the news, I really hope anyone in the hurricane watch or warning area is evacuating, or has already. This will likely be a Category 3 storm. They're expecting a 12-foot storm surge and up to three feet of of rain over several days, because after it comes ashore, it will stall over the area. So there will be serious flooding from the storm surge + the rain. The acting FEMA administrator is saying to expect several days without power and other infrastructure, like water, passable roads, help from first responders, etc. 

I can't believe Corpus Christi has not issued a mandatory evacuation order and people in RVs have opted to stay in parks and parking lots in the area. 

Best wishes to everyone in its path.


----------



## Just Cooking

I realize that leaving everything behind is a scary thought but, I'm afraid that the possible consequences could be more scary, even devastating.. 

Be safe first..

Ross


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> I realize that leaving everything behind is a scary thought but, I'm afraid that the possible consequences could be more scary, even devastating..
> 
> Be safe first..
> 
> Ross



The mayor of Rockport asked those who plan to stay to write their names and SS numbers on a forearm with permanent marker, so first responders can identify their bodies. 

If this storm hits like Ike did, and it looks like it will, several bodies will never be found. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Saying prayers  for everyone who might be impacted by Harvey.

As a side giggle, a local TV station has meteorologists named Cindy and Harvey, plus anchors Emily and Maria. Looks like they'll all have storms with their names.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Last I heard from my nephew they were still OK, still had power, have about 20 cases of bottled water in the house and more in their car and truck along with foods and charcoal and replacement gas bottles for their grills.  They are in Tropical Storm warnings and if they have to, they have relatives to the north of them with a huge 2 story house they can go to if necessary.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Now for my weather - 73 and partly cloudy at 8:20 am.


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> The mayor of Rockport asked those who plan to stay to write their names and SS numbers on a forearm with permanent marker, so first responders can identify their bodies.
> 
> If this storm hits like Ike did, and it looks like it will, several bodies will never be found.
> 
> CD


  What a sobering, frightful but understandable request by the city... 


Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Last I heard from my nephew they were still OK, still had power, have about 20 cases of bottled water in the house and more in their car and truck along with foods and charcoal and replacement gas bottles for their grills.  They are in Tropical Storm warnings and if they have to, they have relatives to the north of them with a huge 2 story house they can go to if necessary.


Sounds like they're pretty well set. With the heavy rainfall and risk of flash flooding for the next few days, they're probably better off staying where they are. People too often underestimate how dangerous moving water is.


----------



## TATTRAT

BEAUTIFUL day here!

Hope our Texas friends are staying safe!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Saying prayers  for everyone who might be impacted by Harvey.
> 
> As a side giggle, a local TV station has meteorologists named Cindy and Harvey, plus anchors Emily and Maria. Looks like they'll all have storms with their names.



We've already had Cindy and Emily this year, and now Harvey. Three out of four ain't bad! 

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutnames.shtml

I hope people are getting through Harvey well. 

We have a gorgeous, sunny 80 degrees right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The last few days have been like the late August days I remember from my high school days (second half of the 1960s): mid-70s, nice breeze, decently dry sunny days. It could stay like this until Turkey Day. Himself was wishing he had brought a lightweight jacket (I was smart and grabbed my Indians fleece and a hooded rain jacket), but I didn't have any proper, non-sandal footwear to bring along. Methinks we'll be heading to the shoe store shortly. Momma needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Rain rain rain and more rain.



Considering you are a farmer, is that bad or good at this time? Don't you have plants in the ground already? 

We are expecting just sunshine all week long at a reasonable temperature of about 70ºF. 

My heart go out to the residents of the Gulf of Mexico. So far I  have heard of no deaths from the storm.


----------



## caseydog

It is overcast and 80-degrees here in Dallas, thanks to Harvey. We are not getting any rain from it, but the cloud mass around Harvey is reaching all the way up here. So, for us, Harvey is giving us high temperatures about 15-degrees lower than they should be right now. 

Houston is already getting some flooding from rain, so I'm sure my sister is coming unhinged. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> It is overcast and 80-degrees here in Dallas, thanks to Harvey. We are not getting any rain from it, but the cloud mass around Harvey is reaching all the way up here. So, for us, Harvey is giving us high temperatures about 15-degrees lower than they should be right now.
> 
> Houston is already getting some flooding from rain, so I'm sure my sister is coming unhinged.
> 
> CD


I understand that Houston is prone to flash flooding even with a regular storm, and they are forecasting severe flooding and a flash flood watch till Wednesday evening. I hope they're prepared to stay put for the duration.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> I understand that Houston is prone to flash flooding even with a regular storm, and they are forecasting severe flooding and a flash flood watch till Wednesday evening. I hope they're prepared to stay put for the duration.



It takes a lot of rain in a short period of time to get the really bad flooding. Street flooding is common with a Texas "gully-washer" thunderstorm, but the storms that flood homes require a whole lot of rain falling faster than the creeks and bayous can move the water down to the Gulf. 

My parents and sister both live near the notorious Cypress Creek. It flooded badly in April of 2016. There's all kinds of video on YouTube if anyone is interested.

Neither my parent's nor my sister's homes flooded, although my sister's came close (photo below shot from her front porch). That's why she is a nervous wreck right now. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

That is scary. We had two or three big thunderstorms in the two weeks or so before Hurricane Isabel came ashore in North Carolina in 2003. So by the time it reached us, it was a tropical storm but the ground was so saturated, we had widespread flooding. We're a half block from a major river. I can understand why she's upset.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> We've already had Cindy and Emily this year, and now Harvey. Three out of four ain't bad!
> 
> Tropical Cyclone Names
> 
> I hope people are getting through Harvey well.
> 
> We have a gorgeous, sunny 80 degrees right now.



We may have Irma sometime soon, although I hope not.

77 and partly cloudy this AM.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> That is scary. We had two or three big thunderstorms in the two weeks or so before Hurricane Isabel came ashore in North Carolina in 2003. So by the time it reached us, it was a tropical storm but the ground was so saturated, we had widespread flooding. We're a half block from a major river. I can understand why she's upset.



I remember Isabel in 2003.  Our neighborhood didn't flood that time, luckily, but we were without power for over a week.  We stayed at the hotel in town that my Mom worked at.  We had power crews staying there also, and their higher-ups arranged for everyone staying at the hotel to have meals until the hotels power came back on.  Our roommate, though, stayed at the hospital in the ICU waiting room.  She had COPD and was on oxygen and used a nebulizer so her PCP arranged for her to stay there so she had access to power.


----------



## caseydog

Another day of overcast and cooler than normal temperatures, courtesy of Harvey. No serious rain here. The rains start about halfway between here and Houston. 

My sister left her house and went to my parent's house. The streets were flooding at her house, and she would have been stuck in her house. My parent's house is on higher ground, and they can get to at least one local grocery store even if Cypress Creek floods. From their house, you can go about a half mile or more in any direction in even the worst floods. 

The armchair quarterbacks are already questioning why Houston wasn't evacuated. People don't realize just how big Houston is. It is the fourth largest city in the USA. This storm also went from tropical depression, to tropical storm, to major hurricane in about two days. If you put that many people on the highways on short notice, when the flooding comes, you'll have a lot of people die in their cars. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

caseydog said:


> The armchair quarterbacks are already questioning why Houston wasn't evacuated. People don't realize just how big Houston is. It is the fourth largest city in the USA. This storm also went from tropical depression, to tropical storm, to major hurricane in about two days. If you put that many people on the highways on short notice, when the flooding comes, you'll have a lot of people die in their cars.
> CD



CD, I have 2 words for the armchair quarterbacks who are debating the non-evacuation of Houston - Hurricane Rita.  Too many people died on the highways during that storm.


----------



## Just Cooking

cjmmytunes said:


> CD, I have 2 words for the armchair quarterbacks who are debating the non-evacuation of Houston - Hurricane Rita.  Too many people died on the highways during that storm.




I'll take it a step farther ...

Why have we become a nation where the government has to direct us to do what is best for our safety? 
At a time in my life when I had very few assets and even less cash, I took my family away from a dangerous storm.. It was difficult and took a while to get us back in shape financially but, it was my responsibility to make certain my family was safe.. 

To blame someone is, imo, just wrong..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Another day of overcast and cooler than normal temperatures, courtesy of Harvey. No serious rain here. The rains start about halfway between here and Houston.
> 
> My sister left her house and went to my parent's house. The streets were flooding at her house, and she would have been stuck in her house. My parent's house is on higher ground, and they can get to at least one local grocery store even if Cypress Creek floods. From their house, you can go about a half mile or more in any direction in even the worst floods.
> 
> The armchair quarterbacks are already questioning why Houston wasn't evacuated. People don't realize just how big Houston is. It is the fourth largest city in the USA. This storm also went from tropical depression, to tropical storm, to major hurricane in about two days. If you put that many people on the highways on short notice, when the flooding comes, you'll have a lot of people die in their cars.
> 
> CD


I'm glad your sister was able to get to a safer place. She and your parents are probably all relieved to be together so they don't have to worry about each other.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> I'll take it a step farther ...
> 
> Why have we become a nation where the government has to direct us to do what is best for our safety?
> At a time in my life when I had very few assets and even less cash, I took my family away from a dangerous storm.. It was difficult and took a while to get us back in shape financially but, it was my responsibility to make certain my family was safe..
> 
> To blame someone is, imo, just wrong..
> 
> Ross


I think you're generalizing a little too much. Most of the people I know who live in disaster-prone areas know how to prepare for them. It's not just the "government" that people want to hear from. It's expert meteorologists who provide the information people need to make informed decisions.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> I think you're generalizing a little too much. Most of the people I know who live in disaster-prone areas know how to prepare for them. It's not just the "government" that people want to hear from. It's expert meteorologists who provide the information people need to make informed decisions.


 

Thus my signature line below...   

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

I use the app on my phone, which doesn't show the signature lines.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> I use the app on my phone, which doesn't show the signature lines.




My apologies... I didn't know that..  

Disclaimer:  My experiences may not be as someone else might think correct.. Life goes on.. 			

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> My apologies... I didn't know that..  [emoji2]
> 
> Disclaimer:  My experiences may not be as someone else might think correct.. Life goes on..
> 
> Ross


Kewl. So you have experienced the nation and can speak for all 325+ million citizens? Fascinating.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Kewl. So you have experienced the nation and can speak for all 325+ million citizens? Fascinating.




You are, arguably, the most arguable person on DC...  I like that about you...  

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

Hella hot today. It's supposed to be 90 and it's getting there, but right now it's...overcast. And not in a good way. We have a very thin layer of clouds outside (just enough to make me nervous - if I were in the Midwest, I'd be very nervous) and the wind is blowing from the north, which it normally doesn't do. If we get a north wind, it's usually more of very slight breeze that goes away in the daytime, especially if we have heat like this.

It's just the weird weather and the heat - that's why I'm on edge.

At least it's not earthquake weather.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Considering what many in Texas are going through, our weather is excellent.

That being said, it is around 100 and the air is full of smoke from all the fires in the state.  The entire state and western Canada smoke seems to drift down to our part of the state.  Yesterday I was working outside and at the end of the day, it felt like I had smoked a pack of cigarettes in a sauna.  Today is worse, luckily I'm inside waiting in a delivery.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> You are, arguably, the most arguable person on DC...  I like that about you...
> 
> Ross


Huh. So when you say something, it's an opinion and when I respond with a different view, it's argumentative. Thats fascinating, too.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Huh. So when you say something, it's an opinion and when* I respond with a different view, it's argumentative*. Thats fascinating, too.




Oh no...  I should have clarified my statement..  

"*You are, arguably, the most arguable person on DC..*.  I like that about you."

That comes from reading your posts concerning something you disagree with, posted by someone else..On...and on...and on...  

I had a aunt (she, unfortunately, passed years ago) who would argue about anything.. "Blue?"  "That isn't blue, its teal. What do you mean blue?.. Oh, so now you are the color expert, huh?"  

Loved that woman.. Miss her like the dickens...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic




----------



## Cheryl J

109F here now, but this is *nothing* compared to what those in Texas are going through. Continued thoughts and prayers to all and your loved ones who are in its path of destruction, and the devastating aftermath.   This is just horrific.


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> I'll take it a step farther ...
> 
> Why have we become a nation where the government has to direct us to do what is best for our safety?
> At a time in my life when I had very few assets and even less cash, I took my family away from a dangerous storm.. It was difficult and took a while to get us back in shape financially but, it was my responsibility to make certain my family was safe..
> 
> To blame someone is, imo, just wrong..
> 
> Ross



Government is between a rock and a hard place on whether to "to direct us to do what is best for our safety." If they let people make their own decisions, they are still obligated to rescue people who stay and get trapped, even if those people chose to stay against government advice to leave. 

When Ike hit, some people refused to leave Bolivar Peninsula, even under mandatory evacuation. First responders ended up risking their own lives to rescue as many of these people as they could as the deadly hurricane approached landfall, and these people realized they had really made the wrong decision to stay. 

Now, government is being criticized for not evacuating Houston. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

I feel bad saying this this, but Harvey has been kind to North Texas. Very little rain, and much cooler than normal temperatures. It was partly cloudy and 85 this afternoon. 

My dad and sister in Houston ventured out to the local Kroger, which was the only thing open today, and just barely. They had a skeleton crew, and were only open for a few hours. Many stores are in good shape, but employees can't get to them. 

My sister's house hasn't flooded, but she can't get to it because all the roads around it are flooded. So, the family is all okay, they just can't go anywhere. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

We've got a "potential tropical cyclone" coming up the coast, and school has been cancelled in several counties in our area today.  They just started school for the year yesterday.

My nephew's house in Alvin started taking on water last night.  They went to the relative's house that is on higher ground but I haven't heard anything from them this AM.

It's rainy and 73 right now and we are under a Wind Advisory and a Flash Flood Watch today.  How are you doing today, GG?


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Government is between a rock and a hard place on whether to "to direct us to do what is best for our safety." If they let people make their own decisions, they are still obligated to rescue people who stay and get trapped, even if those people chose to stay against government advice to leave.
> 
> *When Ike hit, some people refused to leave Bolivar Peninsula, even under mandatory evacuation. First responders ended up risking their own lives to rescue as many of these people as they could as the deadly hurricane approached landfall, and these people realized they had really made the wrong decision to stay. *
> 
> Now, government is being criticized for not evacuating Houston. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> 
> CD



Last nights national news had interviews of people being rescued who had refused to leave when told.. God bless those who risk their lives to save those who are idiots...  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> I feel bad saying this this, but Harvey has been kind to North Texas. Very little rain, and much cooler than normal temperatures. It was partly cloudy and 85 this afternoon.
> 
> My dad and sister in Houston ventured out to the local Kroger, which was the only thing open today, and just barely. They had a skeleton crew, and were only open for a few hours. Many stores are in good shape, but employees can't get to them.
> 
> My sister's house hasn't flooded, but she can't get to it because all the roads around it are flooded. So, the family is all okay, they just can't go anywhere.
> 
> CD




Don't feel bad...  Good news in a horrid situation is good to hear...

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

69 and cloudy this AM.


----------



## Cheryl J

Very strange, but enjoyable, weather today.  It's like Mother Nature can't decide what she wants to do.  We've had at least 3 'sunshowers' today - pouring down rain, but the sun is so bright that the rain evaporates almost as soon as it hits the ground.  I always think that is so odd when that happens. 

Thunder and lightning now, alternating between sunshine. Weird!


----------



## taxlady

We had proper rain this morning and drizzle for the rest of the day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smoke from fires to the northwest.  Thick, can't breathe outside.


----------



## rodentraiser

I think we'll be getting the hottest weather of the summer on Tuesday and Wednesday. It's supposed to be 93 or 94 degrees both days. Meantime, yesterday, today, and Thursday we're looking at "only" 90 or so.

September is typically a cool month. This is heat more likely for the end of July or early August. And it's not really cooling down at night, either.

I know most people don't think is hot weather, but we're just not used to it up here. And this is the second week of hot weather with just a couple days break in between. 

I can't wait till winter.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> I think we'll be getting the hottest weather of the summer on Tuesday and Wednesday. It's supposed to be 93 or 94 degrees both days. Meantime, yesterday, today, and Thursday we're looking at "only" 90 or so.
> 
> September is typically a cool month. This is heat more likely for the end of July or early August. And it's not really cooling down at night, either.
> 
> I know most people don't think is hot weather, but we're just not used to it up here. And this is the second week of hot weather with just a couple days break in between.
> 
> I can't wait till winter.



You are so right. Those are not normal temps for your area. Most homes in that area don't even have or need an AC.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's looking like Irma might stay south of us, although it's still too early to know for sure. Florida residents need to watch closely.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GG, I certainly hope Irma stays south of us.  I'm still preparing, though.  Picking up Mom's medicines earlier in the week and getting extra water and canned foods when when I go grocery shopping tomorrow and Friday.  Finally have a grill, and charcoal - my DD and her family brought it up when they came up Saturday and said we can keep it here, as they have a gas grill at their house.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> GG, I certainly hope Irma stays south of us.  I'm still preparing, though.  Picking up Mom's medicines earlier in the week and getting extra water and canned foods when when I go grocery shopping tomorrow and Friday.  Finally have a grill, and charcoal - my DD and her family brought it up when they came up Saturday and said we can keep it here, as they have a gas grill at their house.


We're preparing, too. DH filled our vehicles and gas on Saturday, plus got 21 gallons extra for the generator, should we need it. We have two and a half cases of water and plenty of food, although we'll pick up more later this week. We also have an extra propane tank for the gas grill. We also have a gas stove and water heater, so as long as we have gas service, we can take hot showers [emoji38]

If it looks like we're going to get a direct hit, I may bug out to my cousins' place outside of Richmond. We'll see.


----------



## TATTRAT

I hope for all of us that Irma stays out to sea, but I guess only time will tell.

As for today, it's a beaut. Out at the pool, and that's where I'll stay until sundown.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Current Affairs*

I hope those of you in the affected areas are safe and comfortable. I was listening to the BBC World Service in the middle of the night last night. 

The news announced that DT has said that there will be no government aid for the afflicted. 

They then interviewed an official in Houston responsible for looking after people affected by the storms, who told us about Muslims who were providing food and helping people regardless of race or religion. 

Hmm! Makes you think.

Incidentally, in parts of England your esteemed President's surname is a slang term for, how shall I put it politely, erm - intestinal wind


----------



## Farmer Jon

Pretty hazy. I thought it looked like rain but its smoky from the fires in Oregon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> ..The news announced that DT has said that there will be no government aid for the afflicted...



*FEMA starts approving Hurricane Harvey assistance*

*And yet, there is aid coming:  Trump promised federal aid to storm-ravaged Texas*

Not defending the guy. Just sharing reliable sources of information.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *FEMA starts approving Hurricane Harvey assistance*
> 
> *And yet, there is aid coming:  Trump promised federal aid to storm-ravaged Texas*
> 
> Not defending the guy. Just sharing reliable sources of information.


I don't defend him, either, but it's my understanding he has sent a preliminary request for assistance for Hurricane Harvey victims to Congress for consideration as soon as they return from the August break on Tuesday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> Pretty hazy. I thought it looked like rain but its smoky from the fires in Oregon.



Apparently there are several grass fires in southeast Wyoming that are causing most of the smoke we are having.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Apparently there are several grass fires in southeast Wyoming that are causing most of the smoke we are having.


I saw that Montana and California have some pretty bad fires, too. Terrible season there this year.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I don't defend him, either, but it's my understanding he has sent a preliminary request for assistance for Hurricane Harvey victims to Congress for consideration as soon as they return from the August break on Tuesday.



The President started to think at the very beginning of his term that just because he was "The President" he could order anything thing done that he wanted done. But over time he has discovered that this is not the case. He has been going through a very rough learning period.

One of the things he can order and hasn't is for Congress to come back into session early to handle the Flood problem. Those victims should not have to wait. He can get the flood monies approved with just a quorum from both houses.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I hope those of you in the affected areas are safe and comfortable. I was listening to the BBC World Service in the middle of the night last night.
> 
> The news announced that DT has said that there will be no government aid for the afflicted.
> 
> They then interviewed an official in Houston responsible for looking after people affected by the storms, who told us about Muslims who were providing food and helping people regardless of race or religion.
> 
> Hmm! Makes you think.
> 
> Incidentally, in parts of England your esteemed President's surname is a slang term for, *how shall I put it politely, erm - intestinal wind*



Gee, you Brits as just so polite.


----------



## caseydog

My family has lived on the Gulf Coast, so this is not our first storm rodeo. It is going to take a long time for things to be back to normal. Some things will happen quickly, others may take years. 

As for individual homes, a lot depends on whether or not people have federal flood insurance, because private homeowners doesn't cover this. Flood insurance is cheap, relative to homeowners. If you have a mortgage in flood country, you had to have it. But those who have a choice and didn't get it, are going to be in a world of financial hurt. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well I'm sure congress will get right on it and help...she typed with sarcasm dripping from her fingers.  [emoji45] 

We seriously need a sarcasm font on this site.  [emoji57]


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well I'm sure congress will get right on it and help...she typed with sarcasm dripping from her fingers.  [emoji45]
> 
> We seriously need a sarcasm font on this site.  [emoji57]



Try Comic Sans. Nothing written in Comic Sans can be taken seriously. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Gov. Rick Scott of Florida just declared a state of emergency. Irma is now a Category 4. Yikes, Florida peeps. Be careful. 

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/204223.shtml?cone#contents


----------



## Andy M.

I just noticed this thread has had over a million views!


----------



## cjmmytunes

GG, Irma is now a Cat 5!

Hurricane Irma strengthens to Category 5: Puerto Rico, Florida brace - CNN


----------



## JoAnn L.

Weather here today is mid 60's and tonight lower 40's. One night the heating blanket is on and the next night the ceiling fan is on. Crazy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I saw that Montana and California have some pretty bad fires, too. Terrible season there this year.



Saw some footage from Montana, the trees looked like blow torches.  Sometimes I miss Missoula, but not right now.  Wildfires wreak weekend havoc across western Montana | Local | missoulian.com


----------



## bethzaring

This is a photo I took on Saturday at Eagle Nest Lake State Park, in Northern New Mexico.  The National Weather Service said the haze is from wild fires in Montana and Idaho.  We are a fur piece from those states!


----------



## CraigC

Wow, lines are already forming at local gas stations, and only premium was available! Irma seems to have put everyone in a panic. Guess I won't be working this week. I usually have to fill up the service truck once a day, just to do relatively close service calls. My route this month has me traveling 2 to 3 hours each way, requiring 2 fill ups per day. Having to wait an hour or more in line, just kills those long trips.


----------



## Just Cooking

My grandson and his GF live in Clearwater FL, close to her family... They are all prepared to evacuate if it comes to that.. Her family has an RV, fully stocked and ready to go.. I hope it doesn't become necessary to leave but, glad they are prepared and are paying attention.. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> My grandson and his GF live in Clearwater FL, close to her family... They are all prepared to evacuate if it comes to that.. Her family has an RV, fully stocked and ready to go.. I hope it doesn't become necessary to leave but, glad they are prepared and are paying attention..



They're evacuating the Keys starting with visitors tomorrow morning and residents soon after. If I was them, and had the means to leave, I'd do that before the traffic is so bad going north that it becomes impossible. There are only a couple routes out of Florida, after all, and it's looking like Irma will be a Category 4 when it gets to the state.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> They're evacuating the Keys starting with visitors tomorrow morning and residents soon after. If I was them, and had the means to leave, I'd do that before the traffic is so bad going north that it becomes impossible. There are only a couple routes out of Florida, after all, and it's looking like Irma will be a Category 4 when it gets to the state.




My daughter is communicating with the girls mother and she (the girls mother) is ready to go at any time... We just have to have faith that any hesitation is kept to a minimum.. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> My daughter is communicating with the girls mother and she (the girls mother) is ready to go at any time... We just have to have faith that any hesitation is kept to a minimum..
> 
> Ross


I hope they will be all right. I have a friend who is, so far, stuck in Key West. No rental cars available, buses and airlines are all booked, and their hotel is closing tomorrow. They have a tentative ride to Ft. Lauderdale tomorrow. Hopefully it works out. Scary.


----------



## cjmmytunes

71 and sunny at 8am.  On/off showers & thunderstorms this afternoon and evening.

On the subject of Irma, adopted son may be coming up from Orlando but nothing is in stone.  Cousins in Ocala are probably going to visit our cousin in Norfolk.  Still haven't heard anything from my sister and BIL who are on the OBX.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> I hope they will be all right. I have a friend who is, so far, stuck in Key West. No rental cars available, buses and airlines are all booked, and their hotel is closing tomorrow. They have a tentative ride to Ft. Lauderdale tomorrow. Hopefully it works out. Scary.




Was watching news about Key West earlier (5am)... I hope the ride worked out..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Was watching news about Key West earlier (5am)... I hope the ride worked out..
> 
> Ross


Thankfully, it did. They are on a bus to Ft. Lauderdale. We'll have to wait and see what happens next.


----------



## Addie

I can understand folks not wanting to leave a home they have worked years for. But Good Grief! Is your life less valuable that a pile of sticks? You have been protecting your life longer than your home. Don't stop now!


----------



## TATTRAT

Buddy in Sint Maarten said that parts of the island have been completely scoured, no structures, no vegetation, just wiped clean.

Probably a good idea to get out of the way of Irma.


----------



## Just Cooking

Youtube has a number of updated videos ... Terrible...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-WDrsX-OTc


----------



## medtran49

If Irma goes up the middle of the current projected path, the devestation is going to make the last few hurricanes look like childs play.  It will be hitting the most densely populated and built up areas in Florida head on.  Pray for it to keep turning to the east.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> If Irma goes up the middle of the current projected path, the devestation is going to make the last few hurricanes look like childs play.  It will be hitting the most densely populated and built up areas in Florida head on.  Pray for it to keep turning to the east.


Medtran, in what part of Florida do you and Craig live? Irma is huge - about twice as wide as Florida. Are you all thinking of evacuating?


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> Medtran, in what part of Florida do you and Craig live? Irma is huge - about twice as wide as Florida. Are you all thinking of evacuating?



Yep, we are right in the middle of the projected path of the eye.


----------



## Just Cooking

medtran49 said:


> Yep, we are right in the middle of the projected path of the eye.




Please be safe...

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh....this is bad upon bad...praying for everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Be safe Craig, MedTran, Josie...who am I missing?  How soon till landfall for Florida?


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Be safe Craig, MedTran, Josie...who am I missing?  How soon till landfall for Florida?



If nothing changes, they are looking at Sunday. 

BTW, these days, not that many people _choose_ to ride out hurricanes like this. For too many, the choice is made for them. In the case of Houston and Harvey, the city is just too big to evacuate. In the case of Katrina, it was mostly poor people who had no way to evacuate. The elderly are vulnerable, too, if they have no one to look after them. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Again, while armageddon looms in the tropics at the peak of Hurricane season, North Texas is having wonderful weather. 80s during the day, and 60s at night. It is forecast to get down to 57 tonight. Wow, that's cool for the first week in September, these days. 

Bad news is that it is also peak ragweed season. My kryptonite. I took psycho-poodle for a 30-minute walk today, and came home with itchy eyes and a runny nose. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Be safe Craig, MedTran, Josie...who am I missing?  How soon till landfall for Florida?


*Tinlizzie*, but I got a message from her today. I checked in with her seeing as how she hasn't logged in for about 3 months or so. Wanted to make sure she was still alive and kicking so I can look forward to our annual meet-up!  I know, I know, it's all about >me<, 

She lives closer to the west coast. Even though they aren't in the path for the worst hit, she said they still expect to lose power by this weekend and have it restored, in her words, "sooner or later". She also said almost all her storm shutters are in place and she's ready for whatever. I hope for the sake of ALL those who will meet up with Irma that they remain safe and had a return to normal sooner rather than later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tinlizzie, of course, thanks CG.  You'd think I'd remember THAT name.  D'oh.


----------



## CraigC

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Be safe Craig, MedTran, Josie...who am I missing?  How soon till landfall for Florida?



Right now the eye is projected to scoot up the east coast. We will leave and head west then north on Saturday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CraigC said:


> Right now the eye is projected to scoot up the east coast. We will leave and head west then north on Saturday.



Safe Passage!


----------



## cjmmytunes

medtran49 said:


> Yep, we are right in the middle of the projected path of the eye.



Please stay safe, are you evacuating?  Prayers for whatever you decide to do.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Irma update:  Adopted son in Orlando heading to Kentucky instead of NC, cousins in Ocala are probably leaving in AM to head up to my cousin's house in Norfolk.  Sis and BIL on OBX will probably stay on island as it looks to be a Cat 3 or less when it gets up to us.

Weather for today - sunny and cooler!  62 degrees ATM!


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Irma update:  Adopted son in Orlando heading to Kentucky instead of NC, cousins in Ocala are probably leaving in AM to head up to my cousin's house in Norfolk.  Sis and BIL on OBX will probably stay on island as it looks to be a Cat 3 or less when it gets up to us.
> 
> Weather for today - sunny and cooler!  62 degrees ATM!



Sorry but a sandy island in shallow ocean water is about the last place I would want to be for a Category 3 hurricane. Do they think it's only dangerous if it's a 5?


----------



## GotGarlic

Well, this is pretty horrifying for Florida. The forecast is for Irma to go pretty much straight up the peninsula. By the time it reaches Georgia, it's supposed to have diminished to a Cat 1 and then weaken further. 

My friends who were stuck in Key West are on a plane to Atlanta and should be landing in Norfolk at midnight tonight. Such a relief. 

Florida DC members, best wishes on getting through this with as little loss and damage as possible. Take care.


----------



## GotGarlic

Forgot to post this image from the National Hurricane Center.


----------



## CharlieD

72 in St. Paul. Beautiful evening. Seating outside smoking cigar. Worrying sick about my kids. I have 3 in Florida.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> 72 in St. Paul. Beautiful evening. Seating outside smoking cigar. Worrying sick about my kids. I have 3 in Florida.


Where in Florida are they, Charlie? Are they planning to evacuate?


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry but a sandy island in shallow ocean water is about the last place I would want to be for a Category 3 hurricane. Do they think it's only dangerous if it's a 5?



We tried to get them to come in if it's a Cat 1 thru 3 but they have ridden them out before and they are stubborn.  It's now looking even more like we will only get some wind and rain.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> We tried to get them to come in if it's a Cat 1 thru 3 but they have ridden them out before and they are stubborn.  It's now looking even more like we will only get some wind and rain.


Yes, it looks like we're going to get lucky. 

People need to recognize that the nature of these storms is changing, as is the geography of southeastern Virginia and northeastern North Carolina. The seas continue to rise, the ground here continues to subside, and those barrier islands become more vulnerable every year to severe erosion. How many times has NC 12 been washed out? 

I know there's nothing you can do about other people's decisions. I'm just venting a bit.


----------



## Just Cooking

My grandson, his GF and her family just left Port Richie (Pasco County), FL area... There are mandatory evacuations for some in Pasco County..There is hope that Irma won't hit the area directly but, better safe than sorry.. A positive note is that they have an RV and a van.. If they can find a safe place to stay, housing will not be a problem for them..

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh....too many folks here to mention individually who are affected by this storm or who have family members in it's path, but sending up thoughts and prayers for safety to all. I've been glued to the news from here on the west coast and just can't imagine this terror and the aftermath. 

Our whole country is going through such devastation.


----------



## Josie1945

Sorry I haven't posted before now we have
been busy trying to get every thing ready for Irma
We are right in the middle of its path and we are 
staying.The whole family is staying
  SIL is with theSheriffs Dept and has been called in .
DD is a ASL interpature and she always on call. 
Oldest GS is with State Dept water management district.
 Three first responders in one family.Please pray for us.
   The Computer just popped up a notice that Irma
had just made land fall in Cuba as a Cat 5. Craig and Karen
I am glad you go out. stay safe!!


Josie


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh....Josie. Praying for you, be safe.


----------



## taxlady

Sending positive thoughts Josie.


----------



## Farmer Jon

CharlieD said:


> 72 in St. Paul. Beautiful evening. Seating outside smoking cigar. Worrying sick about my kids. I have 3 in Florida.


I have a brother in the Tampa area. Clearwater to be exact. He works at home depot. They sold out of plywood over a week ago. He said the roads were packed already on Tuesday. No gas anywhere. They are staying there.


----------



## CraigC

Right now it is still calm. Looks like the west coast will be getting the eye directly. I hope everyone in Irma's path stays safe!


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I know there's nothing you can do about other people's decisions. I'm just venting a bit.



I understand about the venting.  My mom is still worried about them, though.  My cousins in Ocala made it into Norfolk safe and sound.  They plan on staying at least a week or until they know they will have power back and they can get in safely.  They live in a senior living center that is built fairly well, has the hurricane roofs and windows/shutters that were used after Andrew.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My brother got his family moved to a friend's house that is way more fortified than his rental. They will ride out the storm there.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Had to turn the heat on for a bit when I got up this AM, so the bathroom would be warm for Mom when she gets up.  Supposed to be beautiful both today and tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cold, hot, windy, still, sunny, raining cats & dogs...and that's only this morning!!!

Whenever you have hurricanes we get very peculiar weather!

I hope you are all OK and haven't suffered too much damage to your property.

The British Overseas Territories (various islands in the Caribbean) seem to have had a terrible time with Irma. Complaints at this end that our Navy and Airforce didn't get there quick enough but I'm not sure what ships and aircraft can do in a full blown hurricane.

God bless (whoever your God is).


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> *FEMA starts approving Hurricane Harvey assistance*
> 
> *And yet, there is aid coming:  Trump promised federal aid to storm-ravaged Texas*
> 
> Not defending the guy. Just sharing reliable sources of information.


Oh, good. He must have changed his mind. Isn't Texas his state? The minion who was interviewed on the World Service said that the other affected states wouldn't get aid - he didn't mention Texas.


----------



## Just Cooking

Mad Cook said:


> Oh, good.* He must have changed his mind. Isn't Texas his state?* The minion who was interviewed on the World Service said that the other affected states wouldn't get aid - he didn't mention Texas.



Well... I understand the no politics rule and will take my punishment but....

No, Texas isn't his state.. Trump was behind Texas aid from the get go.. He jumped into an agreement with the Democrats, to the consternation of Republican leadership..

I didn't, couldn't, wouldn't vote for him but, there are times he does the right thing, no matter who he upsets..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josie1945 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted before now we have
> been busy trying to get every thing ready for Irma
> We are right in the middle of its path and we are
> staying.The whole family is staying
> SIL is with theSheriffs Dept and has been called in .
> DD is a ASL interpature and she always on call.
> Oldest GS is with State Dept water management district.
> Three first responders in one family.Please pray for us.
> The Computer just popped up a notice that Irma
> had just made land fall in Cuba as a Cat 5. Craig and Karen
> I am glad you go out. stay safe!!
> 
> 
> Josie



My best thoughts and prayers for you and yours.  Stay safe, I got your PM.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> My brother got his family moved to a friend's house that is way more fortified than his rental. They will ride out the storm there.


Since Irma is heading more west than predicted a few days ago, this area around Tampa is expected to get some of the worst storm surge of 4-8 feet and the associated flooding. The winds will push a wall of water right into those bays. Very scary.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> I understand about the venting.  My mom is still worried about them, though.  My cousins in Ocala made it into Norfolk safe and sound.  They plan on staying at least a week or until they know they will have power back and they can get in safely.  They live in a senior living center that is built fairly well, has the hurricane roofs and windows/shutters that were used after Andrew.


The storm surge and associated flooding is often more dangerous than the winds. People underestimate the power of a wall of moving water.


----------



## LPBeier

It's RAINING!!!!! 

I honestly never thought I would be this excited about rain. But with over 150 wildfires still burning in our province and over 2 months without a single drop of rain, it is well needed. And it is a warm summer rain so that is a bonus.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, I bet there are plenty of people in FL who would happily send Irma's rain your way. 

I hope all of you (and any of anyone's "yours") that are in FL have found safety by now. I think I've hit overload worrying about everyone we know who are living down there. As retirees, we have many family and friends who retired to the Sunshine State. I think I'll deal with snow and enjoy warm weather when we're blessed with it in summer.

Meanwhile, here near Ohio's Amish Country, we're once again enjoying a cool and sunny day. Temps around 70, big patches of blue peeking between very puffy clouds. Pure Bliss!


----------



## medtran49

Josie1945 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted before now we have
> been busy trying to get every thing ready for Irma
> We are right in the middle of its path and we are
> staying.The whole family is staying
> SIL is with theSheriffs Dept and has been called in .
> DD is a ASL interpature and she always on call.
> Oldest GS is with State Dept water management district.
> Three first responders in one family.Please pray for us.
> The Computer just popped up a notice that Irma
> had just made land fall in Cuba as a Cat 5. Craig and Karen
> I am glad you go out. stay safe!!
> 
> 
> Josie



Thanks, but the way it has shifted, I don't think we are going to get much more than strong tropical storm winds.  We had made reservations for both coasts when it shifted to go up the middle of the state.  Obviously, we cancelled the west coast reservation, but we did keep the east coast one as we were in a mandatory evacuation zone. 

It's probably going to hit mainland Florida about where Charley hit in 2004.  Unfortunately, that is where DD and DGDs live.  They took off for New Orleans about 6 yesterday morning, which is where SILs family is, once it started to shift west.  It took nearly 24 hours for them to get there, which is usually a 13 hour trip.  SIL was going to stay due to his job, he drives a semi for a food supply service that has a contract with gov to get on the road with supplies when it's safe, but he decided this morning after seeing the forecasted path that he wasn't going to stay.  He was nearly to Alabama a couple of hours ago so he's making a lot better time than the girls were able to.  DD thought they had shutters for the house they bought about a year ago, but turns out they didn't.  She's not happy with SIL because he supposedly told her they did when they bought.

We are getting feeder bands with rain and breezy weather, but that's about it so far.


----------



## buckytom

I hope you and Craigsy are all right throughout.

My sis and family are riding it out in Jacksonville. Many other relatives in Jupiter and West Palm.

I have a few friends that made a lot of money in construction after Andrew. I hope this isn't the same.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> We tried to get them to come in if it's a Cat 1 thru 3 but they have ridden them out before and they are stubborn.  It's now looking even more like we will only get some wind and rain.



My granddaughter's girlfriend has a grandmother living at the very bottom of Florida. She is crippled and refuses to leave her home. "If I am meant to die than I want to do it in my own home." Well, I hope she heard the Governor's warning. "If you live in the mandatory evacuation zone and refused to leave, don't call 911. I have given instructions to our First Responders not to go into that area. If you call 911, no one will answer."   

I can't say that I blame him. Why should the first responders risks their lives for someone who thinks they are invulnerable and can't be touched by a disaster. First responders have families also.


----------



## medtran49

3 tornado warnings in last hour in our area, with some touch downs or near touch downs a bit south of us. miami dade nearly constant warnings according to news.  Keys look  really, really bad on pics from local stations.


----------



## rodentraiser

Stay safe, Medtran!

I just read an article about some of the people who decided to stay in the Keys. I wonder if they could be arrested for attempted suicide.



LPBeier said:


> It's RAINING!!!!!
> 
> I honestly never thought I would be this excited about rain. But with  over 150 wildfires still burning in our province and over 2 months  without a single drop of rain, it is well needed. And it is a warm  summer rain so that is a bonus.



Where are you that you're getting rain? All we're having here is some sprinkles - just enough to make the cars look like crap and smudge up the windshields. Worse than cat prints.

And the sun came out for the first time in three days just as I was posting.


----------



## caseydog

Well, the weather here in North Texas is still beautiful. This isn't normal, and will probably end badly. 

Craig and Med, you guys are on the "dirty" side of the hurricane, so you will probably have a bumpy night. 

After seeing what Ike did to the Bolivar peninsula first had, I have pretty good idea what the keys will look like. 

CD


----------



## CharlieD

Josie1945 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted before now we have
> been busy trying to get every thing ready for Irma
> We are right in the middle of its path and we are
> staying.The whole family is staying
> SIL is with theSheriffs Dept and has been called in .
> DD is a ASL interpature and she always on call.
> Oldest GS is with State Dept water management district.
> Three first responders in one family.Please pray for us.
> The Computer just popped up a notice that Irma
> had just made land fall in Cuba as a Cat 5. Craig and Karen
> I am glad you go out. stay safe!!
> 
> 
> Josie





Hope all is well with you, as my kids are I'm school in Coral Spring, you. An imagine I'm seating here all worked up. Even though they are saying that it will not be as bad as first thought. G-d help us and save us all.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> The storm surge and associated flooding is often more dangerous than the winds. People underestimate the power of a wall of moving water.



All the meteorologists seem to be stressing the danger of water moreso than wind, until they start talking about tornadoes.  I don't even want to think about a storm surge.


----------



## medtran49

We're not far from Coral Springs Charlie and it's not bad, just bad storms right now at 9.30.  

Unfortunately for west coast though, NWS was on local TV saying they are afraid the current wall of the center is breaking down and a new larger wall may form from the radar images they are seeing, which will mean possible stronger winds and a larger hurricane force wind field.  They reiterated several times it's just a possibility right now and that they would be watching.

They sre expecting 15 foot storm surge in Naples at 2 this afternoon.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> All the meteorologists seem to be stressing the danger of water moreso than wind, until they start talking about tornadoes.  I don't even want to think about a storm surge.


They're both very dangerous, but people tend to think more about the wind, probably because the categories are based on wind speed. Lots of people don't even understand what flash flooding is. 

My DH was a meteorologist in the Navy and since then has taught high school Earth science, meteorology, and oceanography, so I have learned a lot from him over the 35 years we have lived on the Mid-Atlantic coast.


----------



## Josie1945

CharlieD said:


> Hope all is well with you, as my kids are I'm school in Coral Spring, you. An imagine I'm seating here all worked up. Even though they are saying that it will not be as bad as first thought. G-d help us and save us all.


 

Charlie God is the only one who can help 
us now. Hope he still likes me. 
   We live in Dade City, 25 miles of NE of Tampa 
We are already having tornado warnings. We will pray for your children to be safe. Every body be safe.


Josie


----------



## medtran49

You too Josie


----------



## medtran49

There's a curfew here until 10 a.m. but when Craig took pugs out lots of people were out driving so he went to house.  Totally fine except for lots of vegetation clean up. No power or cell service in neighborhood though. We took precaution of adding another day to hotel yesterday so are going to overnight here, maybe take a few things back later on.  We dodged a big one again thank goodness.  BTW still no reports coming out of lower Keys that took first mainland u.s. hit. National Guard headed that way this morning to start clearing roads aND bridge visual inspections.


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy you came through it ok and hoping that others are all ok too..

I will talk with my grandson this morning to see when they will head home..


Ross


----------



## medtran49

Some of the cities along coast are not allowing people in yet, so he needs to check if he lives very close to coast.


Keys were entirely closed to all but first responders as of the news a couple of hours ago.


----------



## medtran49

DD's house in punta gorda, just north of Fort Myers, is fine. They went to SIL's family in NOLA when it became clear they were going to get hit.  A friend that stayed checked on their house and sent them pics a few minutes ago.

They are showing extensive coverage of key largo now from helicopter.  Reporter made comment it looked like tornado alley in places.  Boats are everywhere, homes blown off stilts, water everywhere.

Hopefully Josie came thru okay too


----------



## LPBeier

The sun is out again and the sky is blue. The grass is already starting to turn green again and the smoke is cleared up. We didn't have a lot of rain over the weekend, but just enough to get things on the right track again before fall sets in.

I haven't checked in on the fires yet today but am hoping that at least part of the affected areas got some relief on the weekend.


----------



## Paymaster

60 miles southwest of Atlanta. We are under a Tropical Storm Warning for the first time in our history.


----------



## LPBeier

Keep safe *Paymaster*


----------



## Just Cooking

+ 1... Hunker down...

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

medtran49 said:


> Some of the cities along coast are not allowing people in yet, so he needs to check if he lives very close to coast.
> 
> 
> Keys were entirely closed to all but first responders as of the news a couple of hours ago.



Thanks for the heads up...

They are monitoring the situation, contacting neighbors who stayed and the city officials...


----------



## cjmmytunes

My adopted son from Orlando told me it will be about a week before he will be able to get back there.


----------



## CharlieD

Jossie and Medtran and everybody in hurricane zone are safe and sound. Hope all the problem did not affect you. 
My son is still in Orlando, daughters are back to dorm. There is still no school though. Still out of power. Weird. Dorm is only 10 minutes away and they have power there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good to know that most of our friends and family members are OK.  I'm still waiting to hear from tinlizzy, though.  

Our niece lives on the east side of Orlando, near 417 and Curry Ford Drive. She never lost power and had negligible storm damage.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Jossie and Medtran and everybody in hurricane zone are safe and sound. Hope all the problem did not affect you.
> My son is still in Orlando, daughters are back to dorm. There is still no school though. Still out of power. Weird. Dorm is only 10 minutes away and they have power there.


If there is a hospital or water pumping station or some other public facility on the same line route, it will be restored pretty quickly.


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> If there is a hospital or water pumping station or some other public facility on the same line route, it will be restored pretty quickly.



Umm no.  We have a large hospital on the road into our community, only a couple hundred feet from entrance gates.  We also are just off a main thoroughfare where businesses have power.  We don't.

Thank goodness for genny.  We now have the window shaker going since fridges and freezer have cooled down considerably.  We got a pretty good size genny so it's  handling load fine, just really using up the gas still.  Once food coolers get down to.where they are supposed to.be, gas usage will drop off.  Pugs were panting so hard, especially our little black one, that we were getting afraid for them.  They wouldn't sit in front of fans.

Anyway power company says all of mainland east coast should have power by end of weekend at latest.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> Umm no.  We have a large hospital on the road into our community, only a couple hundred feet from entrance gates.  We also are just off a main thoroughfare where businesses have power.  We don't.



Too bad. When we lost power after a tropical storm, we got power back pretty quickly because there's a pumping station around the corner from us. And we got water back more quickly than others because the water line from another city goes through our neighborhood to the Navy hospital downtown. 

I'm glad you and your family came through it safely.


----------



## caseydog

The last few weeks, I've gone to Kroger a couple times to find a lot of empty shelves, especially in the meat department. It was that way today, and I asked the butcher about it, and he said the distribution centers are trying to restock all the stores in Houston that lost power. Plus, all the homes that lost power down there are having to restock their perishable foods. 

It is amazing how big an effect a flood in a metropolitan area of six-million people can have hundreds of miles away. It will be interesting to see how States around Florida will be affected by Irma. 

CD


----------



## medtran49

Well, I was finally able to actually get to the outage update page for power company now at nearly 2 a.m.  we have gone from a ticket affecting 1600 people to _ding, ding, ding_ a lucky 166, which I think is just our little 55 plus community tucked away back here. And that update was from almost 8 last night when I kept trying to get on and re-report because apparently there were "communication issues" per their website and some homes were incorrectly reported as having power.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*med*, maybe I'm think this way because I'd meet the age requirement for your neighborhood, but I hope they would make a point of restoring power to an area that has a concentration of more senior citizens sooner. After all, the chances of residents needing to keep medications cool, or needing power to run medical devices, would make them flag an area. Then again. I'm thinking logically. 

I hope you guys get juice soon.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I walked out side this AM to get the paper, and it felt like I was walking into a lake.  I got so used to the cooler & less humid weather that it was a shock when I walked out the door this AM.  Next 3 days in the mid to upper 80's.


----------



## caseydog

It got back up to the low 90s today, and it is really dry -- perfect weather for ragweed pollen distribution. 

CD


----------



## Josie1945

`We survived the storm. No damage to the house
it got a lot of our trees .It took down 3 giant oak
trees lots of branches from the other trees. 
No one got hurt . We got power back yesterday at
noon . I will post pictures later.
Grocery stores have no milk, meat, eggs, or anything
that needs to be refridgerated . But we are good 

Josie


----------



## medtran49

Glad to hear it Josie.  We still have no power. DD and family got back from NOLA just before midnight.  They have power.  They didn't lose power long at all.  A thing of ice cream on its side in freezer hadn't melted at all.  She said lots and lots of semis on road so guess they are working on getting things restocked.


----------



## medtran49

Ohhh, just checked status of out power ticket.  It says "crew in transit."  First change in last 2 days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josie1945 said:


> `We survived the storm. No damage to the house
> it got a lot of our trees .It took down 3 giant oak
> trees lots of branches from the other trees.
> No one got hurt . We got power back yesterday at
> noon . I will post pictures later.
> Grocery stores have no milk, meat, eggs, or anything
> that needs to be refridgerated . But we are good
> 
> Josie



Thank Goodness, I am so  happy knowing you are all right.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank Goodness, I am so  happy knowing you are all right.


Me too.


----------



## taxlady

I read a trick for knowing if your power went out, even if it's back on when you get back. You put a quarter on top of an ice cube in an ice tray in the freezer before you leave. Then when you get back, if the quarter is still on top, no power loss. If it is at the bottom of the ice cube, the power went out. If it is partially sunk into the ice, then the power was off for a lesser amount of time.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Me too.




+3!!  For all our hurricane and other disaster survivors!

We get a heat wave for the next 10 days up here in the great frozen midwest.  And very dry.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> I read a trick for knowing if your power went out, even if it's back on when you get back. You put a quarter on top of an ice cube in an ice tray in the freezer before you leave. Then when you get back, if the quarter is still on top, no power loss. If it is at the bottom of the ice cube, the power went out. If it is partially sunk into the ice, then the power was off for a lesser amount of time.



I have an easier trick... look at your oven/microwave clocks and see if they are blinking. 

Although, the quarter trick would be more informative as to whether your frozen food thawed. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> I have an easier trick... look at your oven/microwave clocks and see if they are blinking.
> 
> Although, the quarter trick would be more informative as to whether your frozen food thawed.
> 
> CD


 good point, but yeah, the microwave won't tell you if it was 15 seconds or five hours. And the quarter actually tells you a bit about the conditions inside your freezer.


----------



## dragnlaw

My bedroom alarm clock is not on my generator power grid.  I know exactly how long the power was off by subtracting the time from it to now time.  

I don't worry about my freezers as they are on the grid and so is my well. Love my Generac - best purchase I ever invested in.


----------



## Addie

Somewhere in one of the unpacked boxes up on the closet shelves, I have an old wind up clock. So far I haven't had to get it out. I don't know why I kept it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

My cousins in VA are heading back to Ocala today.  They stopped in a few minutes ago to let us know.  Their power and internet is back and working, according to their complex manager.  Adopted son is leaving Kentucky tomorrow AM to head back to Orlando.

83 and sunny here today at noon.


----------



## Addie

They are expecting Jose to come up the coast yet still out at sea. If it stays on the expected track, Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard will be on the very edge of the storm. 

But for today, 80ºF and very muggy. Yukky feeling.


----------



## caseydog

HOT. It got up to 98 yesterday, and 95 today. Dry, too. More of the same for the weekend. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Still waiting to hear from my sis and her family in Jacksonville. The storm wasn't that bad there, and they live in a stone and brick mansion so I'm sure they're OK. They are probably still without power, though.

I've been amazed at the weather here all summer. I haven't had to turn the lawn sprinklers on even once all year. But a buddy who lives on the other side of the mountain (same town) has had half as much rain as we have.

I left my house in a thunderstorm the other day to pick my boy up from football practice, and as soon as I headed down the other side of the mountain, it was clear after only having had a sun shower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool, rainy and heavenly!  Love this weather.


----------



## cjmmytunes

71 and muggy at 8:50am.  Humidity at 100% - yuck.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cool, rainy and heavenly!  Love this weather.



PF, I just want you to know I have walked around all summer bundled up from my ankles to the top of my neck. I am so glad you enjoy cool weather. I get dressed every day in my regular clothes each morning. Then on top of that I put on my long housecoat and a sweater. When I have to go downstairs to check for my mail, I put on my jacket. And that is when the temp is 75 or above. I very rarely turn the AC on. And then only because it has gotten humid in my apartment due to something cooking on the stove.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

63°F, lovely!


----------



## caseydog

Right now, at midnight, it is 82 degrees. They are talking rain and cooler temperatures by the middle of next week. I hope so. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

67°...I'm loving it.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're still in the 90°+ range here.


----------



## Cheryl J

Trying to get used to this sudden fall temperature drop, and freezing half to death in the early morning.  Almost time to start wearing the sweats and socks instead of Tshirts and sandals, and pulling the comforter up on my bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Remaking the bed with flannel blanket and a fleece blanket at the foot just in case.


----------



## caseydog

No comforter or flannel blanket needed here. At 10:40PM, it is 85 degrees here. AC and ceiling fan needed to sleep here. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are supposed to get to 45F tonight.  I still have the windows open about two inches for fresh air.


----------



## Cheryl J

61F here now at 9PM, and a low of 49F tonight.  

Princess, I also sleep a lot better when it's cool.  Can't stand any heat blowing down on me in the middle of the night.   Sooo...guess I can't complain, this is actually the most perfect time of year here.  No AC, no heater, just the ceiling fans.   

Sometimes I have the windows open a little when I go to bed, but the birds wake me up at dawn with all their chirping. LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Remaking the bed with flannel blanket and a fleece blanket at the foot just in case.


I just bought a new set of flannel sheets for the bed! I'll have to wait a while before I can try them out, though.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are supposed to get to 45F tonight.  I still have the windows open about two inches for fresh air.


My MIL left her bedroom window open all winter long...even when they lived in Cleveland! Himself remembers little bits of snow piling up into mini-drifts on his folks' bedroom window sill. Brrrrr. I mean I love sleeping in a cooler room, too, but not so cold as to make getting out from under the cozy covers a real challenge the next morning. 

We're at 66 degrees right now, and very _windy_. The prediction for the next week, however, is upper 70s and 80s. Blech.


----------



## buckytom

It's going to be hotter this weekend than it has been all summer, reaching upwards of 90.
And we're already into fall.

Gonna head down to the boat to clean it up before the marina power washes, shrink wraps, and puts it away for the winter.

The water temp is a brisk 64°. Guess who gets to go swimming to help with the cleanup?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Son Number One, *bt*?

This weekend's 90s are just making up for this past June's cold weather. I was wearing sweatpants and considering a sweatshirt for a few days back then. I've  been saying for years that we aren't having global warming. It's just that the seasons are shifting, starting a month later than what our own timelines expect. Dog Days of September, anyone? Just don't tell Sirius.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GG, looks like we're going to have to keep an eye on Maria next week.  At least Monday looks like it will be OK, which is good because I have to go take care of some errands Monday AM.

As far as the weather, it's 69 and sunny right now.  Supposed to get up in the 80's today.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> GG, looks like we're going to have to keep an eye on Maria next week.  At least Monday looks like it will be OK, which is good because I have to go take care of some errands Monday AM.
> 
> As far as the weather, it's 69 and sunny right now.  Supposed to get up in the 80's today.


As of today's 8 am update from the National Hurricane Center, it looks like she'll be staying out at sea. There will probably be more high surf in the OBX, though.


For today, though, 78 and gorgeous right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45°F, cloudy... might be cold enough to mow the lawn...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night it got down to 38⁰F, the overnight low tonight is suppose to be 40⁰F
HEH!  Isn’t this Arizona?
Oh yeah, it gets cold at night in the desert…
HA!
Just bought an electric blanket for my Mother for when she comes to visit
in December... I think we'll be putting that on OUR bed in the meantime!  My husband also likes to leave windows open.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> As of today's 8 am update from the National Hurricane Center, it looks like she'll be staying out at sea. There will probably be more high surf in the OBX, though.
> View attachment 27984
> 
> For today, though, 78 and gorgeous right now.



As long as she doesn't decide to either pay us a direct visit, or turn into another Matthew I think we'll be OK.  We don't have any plans or Tuesday thru Thursday anyway.

It's 74 and sunny this AM. So far, no AC needed.


----------



## GotGarlic

She's continuing north for now, which is good for us [emoji2] Apparently Jose churned up cooler water and hurricanes don't do well in cold water, so that's good news, too. We'll just have to keep an eye out.



Meanwhile, we can enjoy another warm, mostly sunny day. 75 F here right now.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Beginning to think we should move up to where GG is - we're under a tropical storm watch until at least Wednesday.  Oh well, we'll just watch her do whatever she decides to do.  Can't stop Mother Nature.


----------



## caseydog

We got our first legitimate cold front last evening. It was 93 yesterday afternoon. It got down to 53 last night, which made for nice sleeping. The high today was about 71, with a brisk North wind. 

Right now, it is 61, and on its way down to a low of 48. 

It's supposed to be back up to 90+ by the weekend. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is 41 degrees F right now, supposed to get down to 29 tonight.


----------



## cjmmytunes

80 and cloudy, periods of rain.


----------



## caseydog

Not much weather talk lately. 

Weather whiplash is upon us, again. Tomorrow's high is forecast to be 86. Friday's high, 55. Friday's low, 33. We're supposed to be back up around 80 by Monday. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Presently in the early hours of this morning, it is 60ºF. with rain expected for the morning hours. Then coming back after a cloudy overcast day later in the day and night.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 50* low 30* in SE South Dakota


----------



## Just Cooking

Surprisingly over 90 here on the bay.. That almost never happens here...

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We are experiencing record heat in Ventura County. It was over 100 here on both Tuesday and Wednesday, and this is a BEACH TOWN! It was too hot to cook. It was even too hot to microwave! I'm digging out all my fast food coupons.


----------



## GotGarlic

We finally have fall! Temperature is 53 right now and it's nice and sunny. We're heading to Michigan today and the temps will drop drastically. I'm hoping there will be some fall color left on the trees.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No weather chat means it's changing too fast to post!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Almost 70 today, middle 70's tomorrow, upper 60's and rain Sunday, then lower 60's most of the following few days.


----------



## GotGarlic

We just crossed the border from Ohio into Indiana. It's 42 and raining here. Supposed to rain most of the time we're in Michigan. Perfect for hanging around the house making many hot meals for my FIL's freezer.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The temperature dropped by almost 30 degrees overnight. High today will be 75


----------



## caseydog

It is 47 right now, which is a big difference from mid 80s at this time yesterday. It was really windy overnight, but not too bad now. We may get as low as 29 tonight -- the forecast keeps changing. 

CD


----------



## joesfolk

here it is miserable, wet, rainy and cold as it has been 90 percent of this year.  I am ready to try Florida!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It has been snowing most of the day.  Not sticking very long as the temp is in the mid 30's.  Most likely we will get our first frost overnight when the temp dips somewhere in the 20's F.  I always thought we should get Frost before Snow, I guess not  this year.


----------



## caseydog

Whiskadoodle said:


> It has been snowing most of the day.  Not sticking very long as the temp is in the mid 30's.  Most likely we will get our first frost overnight when the temp dips somewhere in the 20's F.  I always thought we should get Frost before Snow, I guess not  this year.



You're getting your first freeze at the same time Dallas does? Wow, that's odd. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

30*, windy and cold in SE South Dakota. Most towns 100 miles north of us got a couple of inches of snow.


----------



## Cheryl J

86 now at 5:30.  High 80's for the next few days, lows down in the 50ish range.


----------



## cjmmytunes

55 here now.  Just talked to my son and DIL in Sioux City, and they're at 21 right now - all I have to say is BRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We are back to normal. Morning fog and 55, then the sun will make and appearance and it will reach 72. Tomorrow will be the same, but it will only hit 69.


----------



## caseydog

According to Siri, it looks like we got down to 33 just before sunrise. It is 56 right now, and sunny. Light wind. 

It was 62 in the house when I got up, so I gave in and turned on the heating systems. I'll probably turn them off at 68 degrees. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Woke up around 6am, got ready to go out to the paper box - the minute I stepped out the door, the bottom fell out!  Had to put on dry everything when I got back in.


----------



## Addie

Our temp is supposed to stay in the 60's and overcast all day. Then tonight come the rains. Boston is under flood watch as well as some other areas for tonight. That is unusual for Boston. I have the window cracked just a bit. Enough to let in some air. 

This apartment can get so stuffy at times. Right now I have a chicken in the oven roasting. Having the oven on has heated up this place. No need to turn on the heat (yet).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We didn't see Toto, or the Wicked Witch, but it sure felt like we were about to be blown all the way to Oz tonight! We had driving rains and very high winds from about 6:00PM Sunday evening until around 2:00AM Monday. Fortunately, we had a lot of heavy garbage in our cart, which is (still) upright at the bottom of the driveway, waiting for pick-up Monday. We discovered there is a small opening along the fireplace where it meets the foundation...evidenced by a wet foundation ledge where they meet. Looks like a trip to Lowe's is in order sooner rather than later! In the last 24 hours or so our high was 60 and our low was 57. Kinda boring, but I'll take it.  In fact, it seems like that will be our weather for the rest of the week - minus the downpours and winds. *phew*


----------



## cjmmytunes

We had lots of wind last night, and it's now 43 outside.  Brr!!!


----------



## Addie

There are a lot of down branches on the two sidewalk trees across the street. Someone got out of their car and moved a rather large one out of the way so cars could get by. The sump pump has been running like mad all night and still even though the rain has stopped for now. I have lived through worst Nor'easters than this one. In February of 1978 we had a really bad one. The two weeks later we had another one that brought Eastern Massachusetts to a standstill. 

This one was mostly wind with some rain. No big deal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21°F with wind...must find my winter coat.


----------



## GotGarlic

We just ran in and out of the rest area in Somerset, PA. It's freezing here! Can't wait to get home where the sun is shining and the high temperature today will be 65!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When we got up yesterday, I was almost afraid to look out the window. With all of the rain we had on Sunday, plus the gale-force winds, I wasn't sure all of our big trees were still upright. Thankfully, every tree was still in place, straight as can be. *phew*

It is a beautiful, sunny day here in the MA frontier today. Slight breeze, mid-50s...and it will be clear tonight. As in, if Himself actually wants to sit on the porch to hand out trick-or-treats, God love him. I might pop out every once in a while, but when the sun goes down, so will the temperatures. No costume is worth sitting on the porch when it's only 40-couple. I have two nice, big windows that overlook the porch, and I'll be on the warm side of them!


----------



## caseydog

In Ellensburg WA yesterday it was cold and very windy. I had to stuff Kleenex in my ears to block the cold wind. I had to buy some eyedrops, too, as my eyeballs got windburned. 

I'll be landing in Dallas in a couple of hours to mid 70s. I'm off to Scottsdale next week, sometime. Who knows where else. It's going to be weather roulette between now and christmas. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

CD...  if you can flip an omelet and make scrambled eggs...  you can survive those weather flips! LOL  

Hang in there, you weather traveler you!


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 61 and cloudy right now.


----------



## Katie H

Crazy warm here.  Hard to believe it's November 2nd.  Cloudy and slightly breezy and 70F.  The window boxes and hanging baskets are lush with color because the flowers are blooming themselves silly.  I'm lovin' it since they provide some color to the otherwise dreary landscape.  We still have many trees with green leaves and not many leaves have fallen.

I'm still wearing shorts and tank tops and we've only had the heat kick on a handful of times.  Works for us. Looks like fall is following the same plan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It SNOWED!!!!  I'm so excited.  It was also gracious enough to melt when it hit pavement, so driving was fine and I didn't have to shovel the walk.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It SNOWED!!!!  I'm so excited.  It was also gracious enough to melt when it hit pavement, so driving was fine and I didn't have to shovel the walk.


We heard Monday snow was coming to where we were in Michigan and we bugged out! [emoji38]

72 degrees here right now ☀


----------



## Cheryl J

A little chilly here, 68F lol at 3:30PM.  Feels cooler because of the breeze.  Last week it was in the 80's.


----------



## caseydog

dragnlaw said:


> CD...  if you can flip an omelet and make scrambled eggs...  you can survive those weather flips! LOL
> 
> Hang in there, you weather traveler you!



The worst is yet to come. I'm heading into my busiest business travel season. Going from Southern Cali to Whichita Kansas in December is a great one. 

It is 84 degrees right now (7:12PM) here in Dallas. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 78 here right now, and it's only supposed to get up to 64 tomorrow - and a chance of rain.


----------



## caseydog

It is 87 degrees, sunny and windy right now at the doghouse. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been chilly and overcast all day. We're at our high of 63 right now. It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow - into the 70s - but still cloudy.


----------



## cjmmytunes

63 and cloudy this AM.  Supposed to be sunny and warmer later on in the day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29°F, cloudy with a high of 45°F and a chance of rain or maybe snow.


----------



## caseydog

It is currently sunny and 89 at the doghouse at 2PM. We should top out at about 91, I'd guess. November 4th???

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 66 and sunny right now, supposed to get up to about 80 today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31 and snowing...on top of rain.


----------



## caseydog

It is 58 right now, at 9:29 PM. It has cooled off considerably in the last few hours. It is supposed to bee more like average temperatures for the rest of the week. 50s and 60s the next few days, and 70s toward the end of the week. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

64 and cloudy today.


----------



## buckytom

Rain that turned to ice, which will be turning to snow later. Just a dusting, though, and only up here at elevation. I guess I'll be driving in 4WD going into work tonight.


----------



## caseydog

It is 53 right now, and overcast. Tomorrow is supposed to be cold and rainy all day -- high of 47. Time to cook up something hearty to eat by the fireplace. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Worcester and Southern NH were supposed to get snow. Right now it is 38ºF. here in Eastie. I am wearing my long granny flannel nightgown.


----------



## cjmmytunes

51, damp and arthritis-aggravating weather.  Had to put my fleece pants on when I got up to get the paper this AM.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

19, calm and very foggy.


----------



## cjmmytunes

59 and damp alternating with light rain.  More arthritis problems today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

77, breeze under 10 MPH, partly cloudy. Meanwhile back home, clear skies and 24...with an overnight low of 17 predicted. Himself is very happy.


----------



## Addie

In the low 20's. Stay inside weather.


----------



## cjmmytunes

38 and windy this AM.  Wind chill is 34.  Brrr......


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> 38 and windy this AM.  Wind chill is 34.  Brrr......



I would love 34 right now. No matter how high I crank up the heat, my outside walls are ice cold. Can't get them to warm up.


----------



## buckytom

It's going to be interesting around here later this morning. It's about 20° out, and my son's rugby team is doing a promotional film/photo shoot in conjunction with Rhino Rugby (a manufacturer of all things rugby - uniforms, game gear, practice equipment, etc.)

The boys are essentially going to be modeling the unis, then making videos of action shots of game play. Rugby uniforms are very short shorts, and collared short sleeve shirts. And it'll be in the 20s at the start. And the ground will be frozen solid.

Should be interesting.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie, did you ever get warm yesterday?  Bucky, hope your boy does well and you both stay warm during the promo shoot today.  I can remember when I was in school and we would have to go to various parades and such during the fall and winter (I was in the marching band).  One year is was so cold that my clarinet froze together and I had to take it inside the restaurant with me after the parade.

It's 46 outside right now, and the wind doesn't seem as bad as it was yesterday.


----------



## CarolPa

Here in PA we had an extended summer, but then switched to winter overnight.  No autumn.


----------



## buckytom

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, did you ever get warm yesterday? Bucky, hope your boy does well and you both stay warm during the promo shoot today. I can remember when I was in school and we would have to go to various parades and such during the fall and winter (I was in the marching band). One year is was so cold that my clarinet froze together and I had to take it inside the restaurant with me after the parade.
> 
> It's 46 outside right now, and the wind doesn't seem as bad as it was yesterday.


 

Thanks, cjm. It turned out to be a fun day, and with the sunny sky it warmed up to the 40s.

I marched in high school as well. I marched with an Alto, but I also played Tenor in concert/orchestra, and Bari-sax in jazz band.

The best part about marching in the cold was staying warm under thick blankets with the color guard and sabre/rifle girls...


----------



## Addie

Yeah cj. I cranked up the heat and let it run full blast. And then I put on my granny long sleeve granny nightgown. I kept that on all day. Today is supposed to be warmer. I hope so. I have to leave at 8 a.m. for a doctor's appointment. I am having an ultra sound on my stomach to check my blood flow. Oh joy. So much fun in my life. I pray for boredom. 

I got my great BIG pan down and filled it with water. Then let it sit on the stove on the lowest heat. The house finally warmed up.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 47 and rainy right now.  We're supposed to run some errands today but if it's still raining we may wait a bit.


----------



## cjmmytunes

48 and sunny today so far.  Need to remember to check out tanks today to see if I need to call our provider.


----------



## Addie

Miserable! Rainy, raw and 39ºF. Anyone want to go for a long walk over at Revere Beach for a mile or two?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Still not quite low enough to call for a refill - 14%.  They want us to wait until 10% to call, or some reason.

49 and cloudy right now, going to be in the mid-50's and cloudy today.


----------



## caseydog

It was 80 degrees today! December 4th! Enough, already. 

The weather gurus say a pretty potent cold front is coming tonight, so it will be in the 50s the rest of the week. I'm just itching to make some gumbo, so bring on some gumbo weather, please. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

2" of snow, first snowfall with any accumulation.  50 mph wind gusts makes visibility difficult at times.   Brrr cold in SE South Dakota.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16 degrees F, breezy.  I left my winter coat in the car, but brought in a jacket and my sweater.


----------



## Addie

40ºF. Oh dear. I definitely need a vacation. I typed in 400 at first. Well my excuse is that it is 1:30 a.m. and I am in a lot of pain at the moment.


----------



## cjmmytunes

64 and cloudy right now.  Have a chance for a "wintry mix" Friday night and/or Saturday.  Ready for the craziness, GG?


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> 64 and cloudy right now.  Have a chance for a "wintry mix" Friday night and/or Saturday.  Ready for the craziness, GG?


We will be by the weekend  I definitely need to get my pansies in the pots this week. DH just bought a pork shoulder. I'm planning on making a big pot of warming posole verde that night.

We have 63 degrees and alternating sun and clouds right now. We still have azaleas blooming  and the bees are out gathering nectar.


----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty chilly now for this area at 7:30PM - 44F, and a low of 29F in the wee hours. Just put a sweatshirt on, and brought my patio herbs closer to the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 32 F with wind of 22 MPH, making it chillier than it really is.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> We will be by the weekend  I definitely need to get my pansies in the pots this week. DH just bought a pork shoulder. I'm planning on making a big pot of warming posole verde that night.
> 
> We have 63 degrees and alternating sun and clouds right now. We still have azaleas blooming  and the bees are out gathering nectar.



Hope you get your pansies potted before it turns cold.

It's 60 and raining right now, by tonight it will be in the upper 40's.  Mother Nature just doen't know how to make up her mind, does she?


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Hope you get your pansies potted before it turns cold.
> 
> It's 60 and raining right now, by tonight it will be in the upper 40's.  Mother Nature just doesn't know how to make up her mind, does she?



Mother Nature has PMS. 

I went into Boston today to be recertified for _*The Ride*_ and it just took everything out of me. _The Ride_ is a branch of our public transportation that meets the needs of the severely handicapped. There is no way I can walk from the closest bus stop to where I live. So I qualify for this service. Today was bitter cold and windy, and I bundled up really good. I went into Boston on my scooter and my mittens were in my back pouch. I was just too lazy and in to much pain to get the out. 

When I finally arrived back home, my paws were so cold, I grabbed my heating pad and wrapped it around them.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> It's going to be interesting around here later this morning. It's about 20° out, and my son's rugby team is doing a promotional film/photo shoot in conjunction with Rhino Rugby (a manufacturer of all things rugby - uniforms, game gear, practice equipment, etc.)
> 
> The boys are essentially going to be modeling the unis, then making videos of action shots of game play. Rugby uniforms are very short shorts, and collared short sleeve shirts. And it'll be in the 20s at the start. And the ground will be frozen solid.
> 
> Should be interesting.



So how did the boys do?


----------



## caseydog

It is 48 degrees right now. The temps have been low enough for me to turn off the AC, and make gumbo. We are supposed to get pretty close to freezing in the next few nights. 

I'll be in Vegas for the next couple of days, and the weather there is about the same as here -- but drier. 

Sorry GG, but I hate pansies. Every landscaping company in Dallas plants them by the millions here in the winter -- in perfectly symmetrical rows and patterns. I keep thinking that, surely something else grows here in the winter, but it doesn't matter unless there is something cheaper to have the cheap (mostly illegal) labor plant. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

It’s frigging cold here in Las Vegas. Okay, Minnesotans would call it “chilly” or “autumn-like,” but for me (I was raised in SoCal), it’s cold! I think it’ll get down to the low 40s tonight! (12/06).

I worked at a hotel here for several years, and always had to remind guests that visited after the 1st of November that “desert” means dry, not hot!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We spent hours in the car today, so 40 outside was a non-factor unless we were making a run from the car to inside somewhere. However, it was still a pleasant 40 as we walked Main Street in the village of Warwick NY late this afternoon. Looks like the next couple of days for us here in the frontier of MA will be around normal - low 40s. Time to stock the fridge with soup-making supplies, since next week is going to range in the 20s...brrr...


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Sorry GG, but I hate pansies. Every landscaping company in Dallas plants them by the millions here in the winter -- in perfectly symmetrical rows and patterns. I keep thinking that, surely something else grows here in the winter, but it doesn't matter unless there is something cheaper to have the cheap (mostly illegal) labor plant.



Well, since you don't live in my house, you can hate them all you want! [emoji38] I grew up in Michigan and always loved pansies, but of course, up there, they're a summer plant. I was really excited when we moved here to find out that they do best in the winter. Their beautiful little faces are so cheerful


----------



## simonbaker

High of 28* low of 16*.   Heat wave compared to 4* yesterday, in SE South Dakota


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Well, since you don't live in my house, you can hate them all you want! [emoji38] I grew up in Michigan and always loved pansies, but of course, up there, they're a summer plant. I was really excited when we moved here to find out that they do best in the winter. Their beautiful little faces are so cheerful


I agree. I love them. A friend says they have cute kitten faces. I think they try to look like butterflies. Some are just a pretty single colour. I wonder how well they grow indoors, 'cause they certainly won't grow under the snow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

All is calm right now, but by morning we should be getting our first snowfall of the year. And what a snowfall it could be! We're smack in the middle of the "4 to 7 inch" zone. Himself is sure the snowblower will start up on the first try. I think we'll be finding out soon enough!


----------



## Addie

I get my new wheelchair today. Fortunately I don't have to go anywhere with the snow coming. Right now it is 37ºF. But it will drop once the snow starts. CG will get it before I do. Not really looking forward to it. 

If I don't get approved for _"The Ride"_ I will be stuck in the house (except for my trips to Winthrop) as long as there is snow on the ground.


----------



## Addie

Does anyone know why they shut the National Weather television station off the air? That always gave us such an in depth report.


----------



## tinlizzie

Awoke to 34 degrees this morning.  There's some frost in inland areas away from the coast, but we're expecting a sunny day to warm things back up.


----------



## taxlady

Woke up to snow Sunday morning and it's still here today. Finally.


----------



## caseydog

I have no idea what the weather is like at my house. I'll find out in a few hours. It was cold this morning in NC. Not bad at all by noon. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin

December 21, the first day of winter.  Yesterday, the last of autumn, it was 70° and kids were out riding bikes in t-shirts.  Today at 10:30 AM it's 17° and snowing.  I didn't know that Mother Nature followed the calendar quite so precisely.  

Accuweather shows no significant change in store for at least 10 days.  I think I'm going to hibernate for  a while.


----------



## taxlady

-11°C and feels like -17°C (1°F) on the Island of Montreal, QC. There is freezing rain in the forecast for tomorrow, but we have enough snow that I think we will still have a white Xmas.


----------



## GotGarlic

50 degrees F and sunny today in the southeastern corner of Virginia.


----------



## simonbaker

18* & continuing to snow all day.  2" so far, 4" predicted in SE South Dakota.   
Nice day to snuggle up under a thick blanket & enjoy a relaxing Birthday weekend with our daughter home from college.


----------



## Cheryl J

38F now at 9PM, and a low of 23F. Brrrr....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl, is that unseasonably cold for you? Right now, in NE Ohio at 12:30 AM, we have 38. Tonight's low is supposed to be 27; tomorrow has a predicted high of 51...and rain. Blah.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl, is that unseasonably cold for you?* Right now, in NE Ohio at 12:30 AM, we have 38. Tonight's low is supposed to be 27; tomorrow has a predicted high of 51...and rain. Blah.


 
*Not really.*  Surprisingly, it gets pretty durn cold out in the southwest high desert. Kgirl can probably tell ya that, too.  

Just checked again and it's now 31F.


----------



## Just Cooking

An unusual 38 degrees on Monterey Bay this morning.. I think I'll need long sleeves today.. 

An unusual 41 degrees in Springfield, Missouri, where I'll be in January.. Of course, it will probably be 20 degrees with snow and ice when I get there...  

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

We ended up with 4" of snow in SE South Dakota


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

So much for our Mediterranean climate. It is colder than a well digger's belt buckle in central California. I had a glass of Pepsi with ice in it with supper and 3 hours later the ice still hadn't melted. I left pork chops on the counter all day and they were still not thawed by supper. I've had the furnace on for 6 nights in a row. I am afraid my gas bill is going to triple to $24.00 this month.


----------



## Chef Munky

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> So much for our Mediterranean climate. It is colder than a well digger's belt buckle in central California. I had a glass of Pepsi with ice in it with supper and 3 hours later the ice still hadn't melted. I left pork chops on the counter all day and they were still not thawed by supper. I've had the furnace on for 6 nights in a row. I am afraid my gas bill is going to triple to $24.00 this month.



Nothing better to wake up to freezing temps and a lot of winter wonderland frost. Brrrrr.

Made a cup of coffee this morning. It was ice cold within 10 minutes.
We've had the house heater on 24/7 to.Gas bill doesn't kill us it's the electric bill that does.PG&E has been adding an extra sur charge to our bill since March.They say were using more electricity that other homes in our neighborhood.


----------



## RPCookin

When I went to bed last night at a bit past midnight, it was 6° F.  Right now at about noon, it's 33°.  This is forecast as the warmest day in the next 5.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

RPCookin said:


> When I went to bed last night at a bit past midnight, it was 6° F.  Right now at about noon, it's 33°.  This is forecast as the warmest day in the next 5.



I had to close the bedroom window last night.  Guess I better get going if today will be the warmest for the next week.


----------



## caseydog

It is 80 degrees in Houston, where I am, but it is 37 in Dallas, where I live. That front is supposed to come through Houston tonight, but won't be quite as cold when it gets here. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24 F now, should get down to 12 F tonight.  I have my work ham in the car, should do just fine until Monday night.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 9*F today.  At least the sun is shinning & it's not windy for a change in SE South Dakota


----------



## GotGarlic

We're at our high of 68 today. The weather will cool down into the 40s for the next several days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

12F, wind @ 10 mph and 8 inches of snow.  It's supposed to get down to -4 F tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 12F, wind @ 10 mph and 8 inches of snow.  It's supposed to get down to -4 F tonight.


Yikes!

I finally got a winter coat last weekend - Columbia brand, with a zip-out lining. I haven't had to wear it yet


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After pushing 60 on Friday, we're at 31 and dropping now. Little wonder Himself is down with a miserable cold. If he gifts any of us with colds this Christmas, he's gonna be in big trouble...


----------



## taxlady

We had rain followed by snow. The highways are bad enough that we have cancelled the trip to Cornwall to visit with my m-i-l and b-i-l. There have apparently been quite a few spinouts and collisions.


----------



## simonbaker

A cool 16*F this morning.


----------



## Farmer Jon

It's a chilly 15 with some fresh snow. My ducks love it. Chickens not so much.


----------



## bethzaring

We have not had any measurable precipitation for over three months.  Snow events are being cancelled.  A letter to the newspaper recommended deep waterings for 2 year or less plantings of trees.

Enchanted Forest XC Ski and Snowshoe Area - New Mexico cross country ski, Red River Cross Country ski, New Mexico snow shoe, cross country ski lessons, yurt rentals, dog trails

It is clear and cold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 11 F @ 2:30 in the afternoon.  No wind, Thankfully!  

It got down to -16 F with windchill of -25 F last night.  So cold I thought I would freeze over while putting gas in the car this morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have 43°F and a little drizzle right now.


----------



## caseydog

Right now, it is 44 back home in Dallas, but here in Houston, it is 68. It is 31 in Dalhart, which is in the Texas panhandle, and 75 in Brownsville, which is the Southernmost city in Texas.

All of those temperatures in one state. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin

My wife and I shoveled the steps and sidewalks around the Methodist Church this afternoon so that folks wouldn't have to battle that for Christmas Eve services.  The member who usually contacts the snow remover was out of town, and the pastor was away for much of the day too, so I guess nobody realized that there was an issue.  My wife went into to practice her piano selections for the service on the church piano and found that nobody had cleaned the 3 inches of snow we got last night, so we did our part.

In conclusion, the service was a great success.  We had the biggest gathering in at least 3 years... very nice for a church which has been on hard times for a while now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's because it's a BIG state, *Casey*! 


We're 25 minutes into Christmas, it's 28 degrees, and we have a beautiful one inch of snow on the grass.  It should be overcast all day, so the snow should stay while the roads remain clean. The best of all worlds.

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## buckytom

I'm happy that we have a white Christmas for our guests arriving today from the Southeast.

3" of fresh snow overnight.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's because it's a BIG state, *Casey*!
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone!



It is? I hadn't noticed. 

It is 40-degrees at 8AM in Houston, and 31 back home in Dallas. The front made it to Houston overnight. 

No snow, though. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Woke up at 7:30 am this Christmas morning to 10 below 0.  It's warmed up to 6 now, the be sun feels good. 
Merry Christmas to you all from SE South Dakota!


----------



## RPCookin

caseydog said:


> It is? I hadn't noticed.
> 
> It is 40-degrees at 8AM in Houston, and 31 back home in Dallas. The front made it to Houston overnight.
> 
> No snow, though.
> 
> CD



Casey - back in 1989 on my first scuba diving trip we had to change planes in Houston on the way to Roatan, Honduras.  It was 16° and snowing as we waited, hoping that they wouldn't start cancelling flights.  That was just a few days before Christmas.

Today I woke up to snow, which has since stopped, but it is currently 13° (heading for a forecast high of 16) and quite breezy, so the wind chill is holding it to a 0° feel.  Now I have to go out and quickly clear off the sidewalk before our guests start arriving - fortunately, it's a short sidewalk.


----------



## dragnlaw

We had some rain a couple of days ago but only snow since.  Hasn't stopped since late last night.  Temp is about the same 16 F right now and supposed to stay like that til tomorrow am when it will start to drop rapidly.  It's very blustery thou making for sudden drifts on the roads with white outs.

I've got over 8" on my back patio, only because the wind doesn't move it out. My driveway has clear parts and knee high parts tho.  

Not sure I will be able to open the door for the geese for much longer...  as long as it stays light and fluffy - all's good.  After that they're shut in til the melt.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!  
Best Wishes for wonderful and memorable celebrations!

and LOTS of YUMMY DELIGHTS!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

8 degrees F with wind @ 11 mph, haven't checked yet to see if we got more snow.  Hadn't by 6:00 AM.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 0 here this morning and no sun. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## PrincessFiona60

2 F with 6mph wind.  The wind is supposed to pick up tonight with wind chill in the -10 to -25.


----------



## caseydog

I'm back home in Dallas, and it is 39 degrees, with on-and-off drizzle. We may get some overpass freezing tonight. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Right now it's -15°C (5°F). That's the warmest it's going to be for at least a week. In fact, it won't go all the way up to 0°F in that time. Brr


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Brrrrr, *taxy*, that's crazy cold! The forecast for back in MA is cold, but not quite that bad. The highest predicted daytime high is 14 (-10) and the coldest overnight low is guessed to be -5F (-20.55C). That's TWO down comforter weather. 

Meanwhile, I'm glad we'll be staying in OH till sometime after the New Year. For the next week, temperatures here at our daughter's will range between 14F (-10C) and 27F (-2.8C) for daily highs, overnight lows from 16F (-8.8C) to 3F (-16.1C) for the most part - with one renegade 0 for good measure.


----------



## simonbaker

-16 below zero in SE South Dakota


----------



## caseydog

It is noon, and 33-degrees. Looks like our week of winter is upon us. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

I'm shivering just reading how cold it is for all of you. 

SC is taking down the pretty icicle Christmas lights this morning. We needed fake icicles in these parts. The sun is shining bright on the front porch with a perfectly clear smoke free sky this morning at 9am, and the thermometer is reading 70 degrees. Wishing you all could sit with us on our porch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was a 3 dog night last night, tonight should be a bit warmer at 19 F.  I need to get the snow off the porch and driveway.  Our nice neighbor got the walk.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It is Noon-thirty and the temp just hit +1 degrees F.  Yay.

I don't have 3 dogs.  One cat.  She is a help, mostly for herself.  She starts out crawling under the blankets and tickles with her Whiskas,  then proceeds down to the bottom  of the blankets and winds up curled up where my top foot meets my ankles.   Must be too warm, as that's the position she is in when I wake up, only on top  of the blankets.  

I'm wearing merino wool  sox, lambs wooley lined  slippers, manly style cuddle duds - long johns,  matching top, except one is black, one is dark grey,  flannel pj's,  flannel shirt and a hoody.  My,  but I am  warm today!

Bought my first package of Luzianne tea,  s'posed to make great ice tea, from Walmart, where I seldom shop, so grabbed it while the getting was good.  This was pretty recent, like November?.   I think I deserve a glassa ice tea today rather than my usual mid day hot cuppa.


----------



## caseydog

Whiskadoodle said:


> It is Noon-thirty and the temp just hit +1 degrees F.  Yay.
> 
> I don't have 3 dogs.  One cat.  She is a help, mostly for herself.  She starts out crawling under the blankets and tickles with her Whiskas,  then proceeds down to the bottom  of the blankets and winds up curled up where my top foot meets my ankles.   Must be too warm, as that's the position she is in when I wake up, only on top  of the blankets.
> 
> I'm wearing merino wool  sox, lambs wooley lined  slippers, manly style cuddle duds - long johns,  matching top, except one is black, one is dark grey,  flannel pj's,  flannel shirt and a hoody.  My,  but I am  warm today!
> 
> Bought my first package of Luzianne tea,  s'posed to make great ice tea, from Walmart, where I seldom shop, so grabbed it while the getting was good.  This was pretty recent, like November?.   I think I deserve a glassa ice tea today rather than my usual mid day hot cuppa.



I went to Minneapolis once in a January. I'd prefer not to do that again... EVER! I walked out of the airport, and inhaled. It hurt my lungs. 

Down here, _Luzianne_ iced tea is a staple. _Community_ makes a good tea for iced tea, too -- a bit stronger. IMO, iced tea really does need a different blend of teas than hot tea does. The teas I like hot just don't work as well when iced. 

cD


----------



## Addie

For those who need to get a feel warmer, I turned on the weather channel.

It is *-32ºF.* in Watertown, NY.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> For those who need to get a feel warmer, I turned on the weather channel.
> 
> It is *-32ºF.* in Watertown, NY.


That's not the temperature in Watertown, it's what it feels like.


----------



## buckytom

11°F here as far as the weather channel is concerned, but that is in town. Up here on the mountain, my car's external gauge read 8°F a few hours ago when the sun was still up.

I put down some ice melt in the driveway this morning, but I think it's too cold out to be effective. 

I wonder how the poor, dumb bastards are gonna feel in Times Square on  New Year's eve?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Between the cold and the personal anti-freeze consumption, I'm guessing that they won't be feeling much, *bucky*.  Hope none of them lose noses or toeses.


We had a balmy 14 for a high today - it's supposed to be 35. We're almost at the predicted low of 12 - it's 13 for the moment. Again, the average low of the night is supposed to be 23. I'd enjoy a bit more seasonal weather right about now!  BTW, we have the better of the weather here in OH than we would be "enjoying" back in MA. I've never seen so many single digits and (-) signs in a 10-day forecast than I saw this evening.


----------



## caseydog

It is 37 right now. It looks like 30s and 40s for another week. January is generally winter for us here in Dallas. We haven't had snow in a few years. Better yet, we haven't had an ice storm. Those are worse than snow. You can drive on snow, but not on ice, and ice storms take out a lot of really nice trees. They just cant handle the weight of a thick coating of ice. 

My best friend likes to mess with his family and co-workers by randomly telling them the temperature in Fargo. It is minus 7 degrees right now. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a terribly unseasonable 17 degrees F right now and it got down to 12 overnight. Brrrr!

In case anyone was wondering, the freezing temperatures blanketing most of the United States are courtesy of our neighbor to the north. A good ol' Arctic blast! Interesting info here: https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/12/28/16827022/cold-arctic-snap-us-canada-jet-stream

And here's a cool satellite image of the famous lake-effect snow you may have heard about. It's surrounding Michigan right now: https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ect-snow-over-michigan-great-lakes/984833001/


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> It's a terribly unseasonable 17 degrees F right now and it got down to 12 overnight. Brrrr!
> 
> In case anyone was wondering, the freezing temperatures blanketing most of the United States are courtesy of our neighbor to the north. A good ol' Arctic blast! Interesting info here: https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/12/28/16827022/cold-arctic-snap-us-canada-jet-stream
> 
> And here's a cool satellite image of the famous lake-effect snow you may have heard about. It's surrounding Michigan right now: https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...ect-snow-over-michigan-great-lakes/984833001/



Yep, the jet stream is getting more and more "wavy," which brings those arctic temperatures into some of the country, while other areas are warmer than usual. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrrr!  I'm getting cold just reading about the temps.  Be safe, all of you in the super cold zones!  

We had a high of 66F today and sunny.  The golden leaves look so pretty against the blue sky.  It's supposed to be a high of 70F tomorrow - soaking it all up before the temp drops drastically soon.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It's minus one.  That's like having an overdraft at the bank.  Somebody needs better weather accounting skills.


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/ontario/renfrew
Colder than a witches boob


----------



## buckytom

Oh, c'mon, Rock. This ain't nothin' to you guys.
I'm psyched that the ponds here are gonna freeze enough to skate on. It's been years since I've skated on a real pond in the woods. Time to suit up, and no lifting the puck above the knee.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Oh, c'mon, Rock. This ain't nothin' to you guys.
> I'm psyched that the ponds here are gonna freeze enough to skate on. It's been years since I've skated on a real pond in the woods. Time to suit up and no lifting the puck above the knee.



Was the water cold enough before this cold spell to freeze to a thickness to support people? Didn't you guys have a rather warm Autumn? 

Be careful, and drill that ice for thickness before you skate on it. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This morning we had a Chinook wind that got us up to 45 degrees F @ 6:30 am.  When I left for work @ 4 pm it was 13 degrees F, currently 3 degrees F and supposed to have wind chills from -10 to -25 degrees F.  Darn wind...


----------



## simonbaker

High of -5 low -22.  A good weekend to stay home and warm


----------



## Mad Cook

Weird in the extreme. Thursday was mild (for December) and sunny. Yesterday Friday) I woke up to ice & heavy snow, bad under-foot and difficult to get the car up the lane and out onto the main road. By late afternoon it was raining and the ice melting. Today a bit cold and cloudy but all signs of snow, ice and rain have vanished. I need to go to see cousins about 60 miles away but can't trust the weather. (Summer is even sillier in Summer!!)


----------



## RPCookin

18°F today, and only 11° tomorrow.  Sounds like good weather for watching the last weekend of the regular season NFL games.  Sure wouldn't want to be sitting in the stadium.


----------



## caseydog

It is 36 right now. Tomorrow's high is supposed to be 34, and Monday's high is supposed to be 28. I hope this weather kills a whole bunch of insects. Otherwise, I can do without it. 

On the other hand, my intercooled turbocharged car is loving this stuff. It's a physics thing... air density and internal combustion. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Here on the Island of Montreal, currently -19°C (-2°F), feels like -22°C (-8°F). All bundled up and not outside for too long, it didn't feel too bad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Went out this afternoon totally ignorant of the actual temperature. After all, I was out there just long enough to clean the 4 or 5 inches of snow off of the car and shovel the droppings from around it. How cold could I get? I did have a jacket and gloves on, but the jacket is lightweight and good enough until the very upper 20s, the gloves are dressy (rather than sport) Isotoners. By the time I was done about 10 minutes after I went out, I thought I was going to lose my fingers! Came in and found out it was 12! Here I thought it was in the 20s.  By the time we came home from dinner tonight, the display was showing 8. Brrrr. I couldn't hack it with you, *taxy*, or anyone else up there along the northern border.

Loverly gave me a pair of her mittens, sherpa lined, to use if I have to go out to clean the car again while we're here. We don't call her LOVErly for nothing!


----------



## simonbaker

-9F now low of -24F in SE South Dakota.  Happy New year!


----------



## Rocklobster

buckytom said:


> Oh, c'mon, Rock. This ain't nothin' to you guys.
> .


Sure..we can deal with it..but it doesn't mean we like it..

Even colder tonight..-29 C = -20 F
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/ontario/cobden


----------



## RPCookin

9°F here today about 10:30 AM.  That's as high as it's supposed to get.  I'm going to sit on the couch and watch football.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's the wind chill that's getting us...feels like -25 F is too cold.


----------



## caseydog

It is 25 degrees in Dallas right now. with wind chill, it "feels like" 20-degrees. That just ain't right. Hey Canada, who left the door open?!!

My downstairs furnace is running almost non-stop, while the upstairs furnace is on vacation. Yeah, my house has the characteristics of a hot air balloon -- all the heat goes upstairs. My living room (downstairs) with its 24-foot ceiling is the worst. I bet it is ten degrees cooler in that room than in the rest of the house. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

CD,  at least when you blamed Canada, you did it with humour.


----------



## RPCookin

I'm reading 11° F right now.  Forecast is warmer... into the 40's by Wednesday.


----------



## simonbaker

-11 now it was -17 on the way to work this morning in SE South Dakota


----------



## Kayelle

Anyone see the Rose Parade today?  Ducking and running...and sending warm wishes.


----------



## buckytom

Lol, K-L. And an extra lol about the good use for brussel sprouts.

It's 6° F outside right now. I just put DW's car in the garage and noticed all of the stored water, iced teas, and sodas are freezing solid. I'll have to haul everything into the basement before they burst.


----------



## caseydog

It is 21 here right now, and we won't get above freezing until Wednesday. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MINUS 3 degrees F tonight with expected wind chills of -15 to -25 F.  I'm tired of the wind already, too cold to go out and enjoy the snow.

I have a frozen turkey sitting on the steps in the garage...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Riffin' on the weather*

At our latitude, one should not see a minus sign in front of the temperature indicating the predicted day's high temperature. 

The average low for this time of year is 23. I'd be happy to see 23 as the high of the day. 

I've already gone through puberty. I should not be stuck in the teens again. 

Could somebody please crack the door to hell open a little bit?


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a frozen turkey sitting on the steps in the garage...



Well, let him in before he catches a cold...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Well, let him in before he catches a cold...



Yeah, I should invite him in for a nice seat near the fire.


----------



## simonbaker

-18 this morning.  High hopes of it getting over 0 today!!


----------



## Just Cooking

53 here. anticipating 27 tomorrow, when I get to Missouri... 

That's not too bad...   

Ross


----------



## Mad Cook

Marple, UK - Tuesday 12:00
Light Rain Showers - 6°C / 42.8°F 
Precipitation: 60% - Humidity: 88% - Wind: 13 mph

I know that is probably warm where some of you are but here it's bl**dy cold.


----------



## RPCookin

4°F here right now at 9 AM on the way to a balmy 35° today.  The progression looks good for the next 5 days:  35°, 40°, 44°, 46°, 52°.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OOoo, *RP*, a heat wave! Nice.

We have hockey sticks right now (11). Blissfully warm, compared to what lies ahead if the weatherguessers can be believed.


----------



## caseydog

It is 26 degrees right now. I just read that one year ago, today, the high temperature was 70 degrees. 

But, I remember two days before xmas in 1995 or 1996 (don't recall which), we had an early afternoon high of around 70, and I drove home from working in an ice storm. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

I hope everyone on the East Coast is ready for this monster storm that they are calling a "bomb cyclone" 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-this-week/?tid=sm_tw&utm_term=.38abf732dc5d


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I hope everyone on the East Coast is ready for this monster storm that they are calling a "bomb cyclone"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-this-week/?tid=sm_tw&utm_term=.38abf732dc5d


Did my grocery shopping this morning and DH checked and staged the generator this afternoon. We've had our faucets dripping for a week now. I think we're as ready as we can be. Hope everyone else in its path, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I hope everyone on the East Coast is ready for this monster storm that they are calling a "bomb cyclone"
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-this-week/?tid=sm_tw&utm_term=.38abf732dc5d


 
Holy cow, I was just reading about the 'bomb cyclone' a little while ago. Snow in Florida??? 

GG and all in it's path, be safe!


----------



## GotGarlic

DH, a former Navy meteorologist, says the good thing about a storm like this is that it moves quickly, so at least it won't hang around and snow for days and days  Forecast calls for mid-50s on Monday.


----------



## caseydog

It was much more like Dallas today in Dallas. We got up to 47F -- it is 45, now. We are supposed to be back in the 50s and low 60s for the weekend. This is more typical winter weather for here. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow, I was just reading about the 'bomb cyclone' a little while ago. Snow in Florida???
> 
> GG and all in it's path, be safe!



ROFL!  Stepson and DIL moved to Orlando, FL to get away from the snow...


----------



## Whiskadoodle

We're back to Zero again.  I suspect that is the cooler side of zero, can't really tell, it's dark outside.  

Be warm and safe all of you in the  cyclone bomb storm path.


----------



## taxlady

Whiskadoodle said:


> We're back to Zero again.  I suspect that is the cooler side of zero, can't really tell, it's dark outside.
> 
> Be warm and safe all of you in the  cyclone bomb storm path.


 You can tell by looking?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I hope everyone on the East Coast is ready for this monster storm that they are calling a "bomb cyclone"...


We're hiding in OH. It's still cold here, but at least we don't have to hunker down for a snowstorm. We'll stay here until it gets warmer...or until next week Wednesday. Whichever comes first.  If we stay any longer, Himself and I will be running out of our maintenance meds. After staying with Loverly for 3 1/2 weeks, though, I think she might need my blood pressure meds more than I do.


----------



## rodentraiser

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!  Stepson and DIL moved to Orlando, FL to get away from the snow...



That's hilarious. You have to get their reactions to that and post them here.

------------

Same old same old drizzle here, cold and sunny the next day, drizzle the day after that, rinse, repeat.

We did have some excitement on Christmas Eve. I went over to a friend's house at about 4pm and by 7, there was about 4" of snow on the ground. Her road is a gravel road and the main highway was OK. But the road connecting the two of those was slick and hilly. I think I was going 5mph and still slid on the little hill leading to the highway.

Driving 15 miles home in heavy falling snow was even more fun. And that is NOT sarcasm!

Most of the snow was gone by the next morning, though.

Now, of course, everyone in the east is having all the fun and all we get here is more drizzle.


----------



## Just Cooking

My first morning in Springfield, MO...

Woke to 9 degrees with a high of 28 expected for the day...  


Ross


----------



## RPCookin

34° now headed for 45°.  Forecast in the 40's and 50's for at least the next 5 days.  2018 is easing in gently out here on the Colorado high plains.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bombogenesis 2018! 25 degrees F and still snowing lightly. Stryder does *not* like going out in this.

Last night. 


This morning.


The front porch.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

It is just afternoon my time. We've reached Zero again. One could get dizzy looking at all these 00's and minuses.  Maybe I should learn to read computer programming or something.   This time it is the top  end of 0.   No, I can not tell the difference between lower zero and an upper Zero.  It. Is. Cold.

My cat and I are staying Indoors today.


----------



## simonbaker

It's 10 ABOVE 0 today, heat wave in SE South Dakota!!


----------



## Cheryl J

OHMYGoodness, GG!  Those sure are pretty pics though.  

Ducking and running....68F and sunny here...


----------



## taxlady

Good grief GG! That is a lot of snow, especially for where you live. Must be the sticky stuff, since it can balance so high on the backs and arms of chairs.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> Bombogenesis 2018! 25 degrees F and still snowing lightly. Stryder does *not* like going out in this.



One of my dogs was a Sheltie/Border Collie mix (picture a 75=pound sheltie), and she loved snow and ice. We had an ice storm once where I put her outside while watching a Steelers game, and forgot about her for about 30 minutes. When I remembered she was outside, I ran to the door, and she was taking a nap on the snow and ice covered patio. She didn't want to come inside. She had a dense undercoat, and she was as comfortable as she could be. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> My first morning in Springfield, MO...
> 
> Woke to 9 degrees with a high of 28 expected for the day...
> 
> 
> Ross



I didn't realize you were moving to Springfield. I have a customer there. Yeah, you are not in Pacific Grove, anymore. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

It was mid 40s here, today. Not bad. 

I feel for those of you getting hit by that bomb thing -- basically a winter hurricane. Hopefully it won't last long. 

CD


----------



## medtran49

It's really cold for here.  We are talking frost damage, hypothermia due to wind chill.


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> Bombogenesis 2018! 25 degrees F and still snowing lightly. Stryder does *not* like going out in this.
> 
> Last night.
> View attachment 28840
> 
> This morning.
> View attachment 28841
> 
> The front porch.
> View attachment 28842



WOW! How pretty! My mom went to Richmond to visit family over December and she was supposed to come home this week. Maybe not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17 F, it was 32 F for most of the day, I just wore a sweater out.


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> I didn't realize you were moving to Springfield. I have a customer there. Yeah, you are not in Pacific Grove, anymore.
> 
> CD




If you have need to visit your customer, let me know.  

Ross


----------



## RPCookin

32° right now headed for the mid 40's.  By Tuesday it's supposed to be in the 60's.


----------



## caseydog

It is 60F here, right now. This is more like it. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

We didn't get too hard by that weather bomb. I'm guessing we got about 15 cm (~6") of snow.


----------



## simonbaker

6F.  Cold & clear.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Good grief GG! That is a lot of snow, especially for where you live. Must be the sticky stuff, since it can balance so high on the backs and arms of chairs.


Yeah, this is unusual, but not unheard of. We just pretty much shut down till it melts [emoji38]


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> One of my dogs was a Sheltie/Border Collie mix (picture a 75=pound sheltie), and she loved snow and ice. We had an ice storm once where I put her outside while watching a Steelers game, and forgot about her for about 30 minutes. When I remembered she was outside, I ran to the door, and she was taking a nap on the snow and ice covered patio. She didn't want to come inside. She had a dense undercoat, and she was as comfortable as she could be. [emoji38]



One of my neighbors has a big yellow Lab; they've been posting on Facebook that he has to be dragged inside [emoji38] I don't know why they don't just leave him out there for an hour or so. Of course, people keep posting about how it's illegal to leave pets outside in inclement weather, but some dogs are suited for it.


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> It was mid 40s here, today. Not bad.
> 
> I feel for those of you getting hit by that bomb thing -- basically a winter hurricane. Hopefully it won't last long.
> 
> CD


We had no damage and didn't lose power, so we came through it fine. Our next-door neighbors (this is their first house) didn't leave their faucets dripping, so their water froze. DH went over to help them figure out why they didn't have water. Luckily they were able to thaw it with a hair dryer before the pipes burst.


----------



## buckytom

It was so cold and windy today on 57th Street and 11th Ave. that when I left work my eyes were watering, and the tears froze on my eyelashes.

Cool, crunchy eyelashes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

33 F, expecting a low of 24F tonight.  Guess I better wear a sweater.


----------



## CakePoet

We have a flood, so bad that they have a crisis meeting and we might be stuck in this village, unless it slows down.


----------



## caseydog

It is 48F right now. It got up to 62F this afternoon. It was sunny, with no wind, so I could comfortably go outside with a long-sleeve shirt and no coat. We are heading for 34 overnight, and back up near 60 tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

It is now snowning and getting colder, we are hoping it freezing and keeps cold for long time or some roads has to be closed.  Isnt lovely to live smack in the middle of rivers and lakes?


----------



## simonbaker

2 above 0 in SW Minnesota.  Traveling for my aunt's funeral


----------



## CakePoet

Just got words that the  train track is safe and we  hope it holds. But well the cows needs to learn how to Swim if they want to go out.


----------



## Cheryl J

47F here now at 4PM....and glorious, wonderful RAIN!


----------



## roadfix

Awesome, rainy day.    Looking forward to relaxing in front of the fireplace tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

Fireplace evening sounds good, RF.  Lovin' this rain - can't even see the Sierras now, they're so clouded over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watch out for flash floods and landslides...lot of burned ground that is not going to suck up the rainfall fast enough.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watch out for flash floods and landslides...lot of burned ground that is not going to suck up the rainfall fast enough.



Yep....I talked to my daughter further down in SoCal this afternoon - her hubs is a firefighter and they are on alert for landslides.  Jeeez....sure wish we could just be happy for rain...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Yep....I talked to my daughter further down in SoCal this afternoon - her hubs is a firefighter and they are on alert for landslides.  Jeeez....sure wish we could just be happy for rain...



Sorry to bring you a downer, but I worry about these things.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry to bring you a downer, but I worry about these things.


 
You didn't bring a downer at all, Princess.  The fires and landslides go hand in hand here, unfortunately. I guess wherever we live, there are upsides and downsides to whatever Mother Nature brings us. 

Be careful in your area with the snow and ice!


----------



## caseydog

It is 52F right now at 7:25pm. It was 60-something for a high. We are supposed to get another cold spell this weekend, but not as bad as last week's. 

We had a good, soaking rain yesterday, but need more. Winter is when we traditionally get most of our annual rainfall. We need to fill the reservoirs before summer hits, and the rain stops. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It got above freezing today!  34, to be exact. Tomorrow (Tuesday) is our only decent weather get-away day, so we'll be heading back to MA.  We should have good weather both days we're on the road, plus a nice day on Thursday for any grocery shopping. Hoping to load up at Aldi on the way home Wednesday to avoid looking for anything but a new-to-us vehicle on Thursday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> It got above freezing today!  34, to be exact. Tomorrow (Tuesday) is our only decent weather get-away day, so we'll be heading back to MA.  We should have good weather both days we're on the road, plus a nice day on Thursday for any grocery shopping. Hoping to load up at Aldi on the way home Wednesday to avoid looking for anything but a new-to-us vehicle on Thursday.



Safe travels!  If it looks wet, remember it's ice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *PF*. There is one stretch of I-80 in PA that has a tendency to get slippery. We did a little slide-step there once many years ago. At least we stayed on the road! Since then the state has installed those roadbed sprayers that will emit a fine mist of salty water. Keeps the road just wet instead of icy. Thankfully, though, we should have clear skies for the next two days as long as we keep to our schedule. Fortunately our schedule does not mandate that we leave by noon!  We are NOT morning people...unless you're counting the wee hours before we hit the bed as "morning".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Should see me trying to get used to a 2 wheel drive pickup, I thought I was going to do a 360 this morning as the Sheriff drove by. Just the top of my head poking over the steering wheel.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm glad that the last two (three?) vehicles I've owned have had electric seats that adjust up-and-down as well as back-and-forth. I'm short in the torso, so I sit low in most cars. Some days I'm tempted to get me a booster seat! Maybe you need one of those.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have one (2" gel) in the garage, remembered to get it out of the Subaru, just haven't had time to dig it out of a box.  Get the truck registered tomorrow.  I hope the road is dry.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have one (2" gel) in the garage, remembered to get it out of the Subaru, just haven't had time to dig it out of a box.  Get the truck registered tomorrow.  I hope the road is dry.



Oh, my. Going from a Subaru to an F150? Yeah, be careful on those cold days -- or basically half of the year where you live. 

It is 42 and foggy where I live, right now. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Oh, my. Going from a Subaru to an F150? Yeah, be careful on those cold days -- or basically half of the year where you live.
> 
> It is 42 and foggy where I live, right now.
> 
> CD



I've driven bigger trucks, but it was more than a few years ago.

35 F today, supposed to get to 52 F.  Hopefully it clears up some of the snow pack on secondary roads, like my street.


----------



## GotGarlic

I got a new app called What The Forecast


----------



## roadfix

Why can't we have normal rainy days?   Seems like it requires a storm every time to produce any rain in these parts.


----------



## Kayelle

The mudslides in Monticito killed more during the night than the horrible Thomas fire did..5 so far. At this time, all highways are closed both ways from Ventura to Santa Barbara because of mud slides, and it continues to pour here in Ventura/Santa Paula.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I got a new app called What The Forecast
> View attachment 28879


That looks like fun. Can you tell if it will give forecasts for Canadian cities?


----------



## GotGarlic

Sure, it has cities all over the world. You can change the units to Celsius, too.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Sure, it has cities all over the world. You can change the units to Celsius, too.
> View attachment 28880


Thank you. Downloading it now.


----------



## taxlady

Temperature in Celsius. Not really all that cold. And thanks again GG.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> The mudslides in Monticito killed more during the night than the horrible Thomas fire did..5 so far. At this time, all highways are closed both ways from Ventura to Santa Barbara because of mud slides, and it continues to pour here in Ventura/Santa Paula.



Water is a powerful (and deadly) force. 

Below: The blue house in the background used to be perched on the wood pilings in the foreground, before Hurricane Ike. 

CD

.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:
"I got a new app called What The Forecast "

I installed that on my phone a day or two ago. Love the snark! It makes even trashy weather a bit less annoying.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> GotGarlic said:
> "I got a new app called What The Forecast "
> 
> I installed that on my phone a day or two ago. Love the snark! It makes even trashy weather a bit less annoying.


I turned on the profanity feature - for a little while [emoji38] A bit too much.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> I turned on the profanity feature - for a little while [emoji38] A bit too much.



I downloaded it, too. Thanks for the head's up. 

I work in the car bidness, so the profanity in the app was pretty mild, to me. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Default setting is light profanity. You can change to none or ful-spew-ahead in the Settings. I'm good with the default.


----------



## caseydog

We hit our high for the day at 8AM, with 48F. It was all downhill from there. It is 33F now. It was very windy earlier, but not to bad, now. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

welp.... Wind chill of -6 this morning in Springfield, MO..

Would someone explain, to me, why I left PG??  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

70 degrees today! It's a little drizzly, but that's okay - I have windows open and fresh air in the house! [emoji2]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's 57 right now, but if I cracked a window I'd have wet carpets. [emoji47] It's raining lightly, but the wind is spraying it against the glass in little bursts. A good day to hide inside.


----------



## taxlady

Our temperatures are all over the place. We had below 0°F for a while and now it's 10°C (50°F) and raining. The rain is predicted to turn into freezing rain and then snow and low temps. I just realized, all this weather changing is probably why I have a migraine.


----------



## buckytom

It hit 60°F today, so all of the metling snow and rain has made it incredibly foggy out.

It's so foggy that Kevin86 is trying to figure out what kind of soup it resembles.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rain. And rain. And wind-driven rain. Tomorrow the rain stops...about three hours after the temps go from 50+ to 25. Ice skating in the neighborhood on Saturday!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REq5sL7op1o


----------



## caseydog

I do love watching other slip, slid and fall. Thanks! 

It only got into the 30s here today, but it was sunny, for what that is worth. 

It is 27F now, and we are expecting 40s tomorrow. Still cold for Dallas, but not too far from normal. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to -2 this morning


----------



## caseydog

It was 60F when I got up this morning. It is 45 now, and we have a 30-percent chance of sleet/snow tonight. Perfect timing -- I fly to Scottsdale in the morning (I hope). 

Back in the 60s by the weekend. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

3 F right now...-9 f with windchill.


----------



## Just Cooking

-4... windchill of -19..   

It  must....must be warmer in Cali... I'll call Jeannie to find out...  

Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

-3 with -24 wind chill this morning


----------



## Just Cooking

well hells bells....  I'm in the midst of a heat wave...   

Ross


----------



## caseydog

At home it is 24F. But I'm in Scottsdale, where it is 69 right now, at 6:15PM. 

CD


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry to bring you a downer, but I worry about these things.



So do I. California needs some prayers to, and blessings from God. I think the folks of California have had enough of seeing just what God can do when He wants to show his wrath.


----------



## Addie

When I wake up in the morning, I must remember to look out the window. It is supposed to be snowing. But not much.


----------



## CakePoet

We woke up to 30 cm of snow from none, so now we have flooding, snow and icy road warnings! 
But it looks pretty and it is cold.


----------



## Just Cooking

Weather is warming here... Mid 20's today, mid to high 60's for the weekend...  

Ross


----------



## caseydog

Back home, it was in the 30s today, and is currently 19F. Here in Scottsdale, it got up to 75F this afternoon, and is now 48. I have to go home on Friday. I hope it warms up by the time I get there. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Snow again last night, so school is closed AGAIN! Six days out of school so far this year. I really need for DH to go back to work [emoji38]

Temp is supposed to get up to 38 today. We'll see if that's enough to clear the roads, since none of the cities around here are equipped to plow the secondary roads.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Temp is supposed to get up to 38 today. We'll see if that's enough to clear the roads, since none of the cities around here are equipped to plow the secondary roads.



About the same for us.. We will be very glad to have the icy roads melt off...  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's sunny and looks so warm...until I look at the thermometer and see that it's only 25. Still better than the teens. Weather guessers are talking 50s this weekend. We'll see.


----------



## Caslon

GotGarlic said:


> Snow again last night, so school is closed AGAIN! Six days out of school so far this year.



Some states with severe flu outbreaks are canceling school classes for a week.  A week!  I've never heard of that in my time. Sounds like a good idea. Sounds like a holiday for many kids too. It will probably save lives.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Some states with severe flu outbreaks are canceling school classes for a week.  A week!  I've never heard of that in my time. Sounds like a good idea. Sounds like a holiday for many kids too. It will probably save lives.


Wow, I hadn't heard about that. I just looked it up. There have been dozens of deaths due to flu this season. One article says the school system is having cleaning crews sanitize the buses and buildings while the students are out.

Depending on their age, it could be a holiday for the kids who aren't sick. It's a hassle for working parents, though.


----------



## simonbaker

30*F now.  High of 40*F today!!  
: ). It's feeling like spring in SE South Dakota!


----------



## Just Cooking

28 and sunny in MO, with a snow/ice melting high of 53... yayy for us..

As high as 60 by Sunday.. We are going to look at houses..  

Ross


----------



## caseydog

It is sunny and 70F at the doghouse right now. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin

Cold and snowing and blowing.  Supposed to get 4-6 inches.  It's NFL conference championship Sunday, so I wasn't going anywhere anyway.


----------



## caseydog

It is overcast and 72 right now. Very humid and pretty windy, too. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

RPCookin said:


> Cold and snowing and blowing.  Supposed to get 4-6 inches.  *It's NFL conference championship Sunday*, so I wasn't going anywhere anyway.



And that is the reason I am thinking of going outside to shovel.  So tired of football.

Otherwise, my weather is the same, only we have 8 inches of the white stuff.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cloudy and 67°F. We're sitting on the porch that DH cleaned off yesterday. Nice day, although a little sun would be better.


----------



## simonbaker

27*F now.  Low of 16*F.  At least it's above 0 !! : ). Woke up to 3" of snow at 4 am. It's been blustery & very windy all day.  Several area schools closing early.  Shut down the interstate be I-29 south of town,. In SE South Dakota


----------



## CharlieD

Snow is coming down at the rate of 1 inch per hour. It supposed to keep coming till midnight.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Ok, maybe not quite this bad. But they did tell the county snowplow drivers to go home until conditions improve on the roads.


----------



## caseydog

It is 59, sunny, dry and quite windy. We are under a red flag (fire) warning. Brush fires are popping up sporadically around North Texas today, fueled by dormant grasses and brush, and strong winds.

CD

_Fire Near Fort Worth_


----------



## Farmer Jon

We are in a blizzard. I got the cattle and chickens fed.


----------



## taxlady

Currently -7°C (19°F) and feels like -17°C (1°F). We may or may not be getting a bunch of freezing rain. Looks like there are a couple a guys arguing about it at the WeatherNetwork or at Environment Canada. I checked out the weather and saw this. Then I clicked for more info and it said that the warning had been cancelled. Then it was gone. Then I got email about the warning and it was back.

We have made sure that all our chargeable devices are fully charged, in case a power outage.


----------



## Just Cooking

Farmer Jon said:


> We are in a blizzard. I got the cattle and chickens fed. View attachment 28956




I believe we are getting the edge of your storm... After viewing your photo, I will not gripe (whine) about the bit of sleet and snow coming down...  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're humid and right around the freezing mark right now. However, temperatures should be rising during the night...and then the rains move in. We could get close to two inches of rain by the time it's come and gone - and that should be by mid-afternoon on Tuesday. If it weren't raining, I could enjoy the predicted high of the upper 50s. Once the rain leaves, it's back into the freezer for a couple of days. This winter has been a real meteorological roller coaster.


----------



## buckytom

When I drove home yesterday morning, my backyard was still a big, white field of snow. By the afternoon, it was back to being sort of greenish brown (dormant grass). 

All of that snow turned into fog last night so thick that the only way I could navigate down the mountain was to look for the reflectors on the mailboxes on either side of the street to see if I was still on the road. I may have put a tire or two on a few front lawns, though.


----------



## Farmer Jon

As of now we are still snowed in. Got power back. Depending on how bad it is the maintainer will usually show up around noon. I have to move enough around the place to get to my brothers 1/4 mile away so he can help get cattle fed. He went in the ditch on the way home yesterday and I just left the pickup there. He almost made it. Worst thing is the snow is heavy and wet and there is ice under the snow. 

Sent from my P008 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocklobster

Freezing Rain..treacherous road conditions..just another day here in paradise..off to work I go..


----------



## taxlady

I am pleased the tsunami didn't happen. Read about it before I went to bed.

We're having light freezing rain. It's been freezing rain since yesterday. Lots of school closures. Apparently the roads are treacherous.


----------



## CharlieD

Steve Kroll said:


> Ok, maybe not quite this bad. But they did tell the county snowplow drivers to go home until conditions improve on the roads.





Oh we got about a foot. My arm is bad, I can’t shovel. My snow plow guy came at 4:30. We couldn’t even open garage door before that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My boss got frozen into her house on Monday, had to use a hair dryer to get out.  

Currently it's 11 F.


----------



## roadfix

It's middle of July here.    Can't wait to get the hell out of this S-hole region.


----------



## CakePoet

The snow melted and we are now on flood warning again.. well we are in a flood,  we have helicopters are flying over and checking roads, bridges and train tracks.

I will see if I can get pictures of the river.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> We are in a blizzard. I got the cattle and chickens fed. View attachment 28956



I know the chicks are inside, but are the cattle still out on the range? I once saw a picture in a NatGeo magazine eons ago of cattle out on the Texas range. The nose and mouths were frozen over with ice and they died because they couldn't breath. An image that will never leave me.


----------



## Kayelle

The dang hot Santa Anna devil winds are back with a vengeance..and scary as the dickens because of the horrible fire danger. I had a hard time sleeping listening to the wind last night and remembering the disastrous Thomas fire that began right here 8 weeks ago.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Fire


----------



## Just Cooking

24 w/wind chill 11...  

Jeannie was complaining of it being 49 this am in Monterey...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

This about sums it up [emoji38]


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm going to have to send my daughters that weather app. 

Been T-shirt weather here lately. Low 70's today and climbing up to the mid to high 70's over this next week. It's been nice, but it would also be nice to have some winter for a while.


----------



## caseydog

It only got up to 53F today. But, it was sunny and not much wind, so I was comfortable. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 60s, with 70s by Wednesday. But, Wednesday is also supposed to be dry and windy -- all the ingredients for a red-flag fire warning day. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

I'm not sure you can see this, but if you can  this is our picnic area and we have more water now.
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1faOwOZftVtfrKEJURmGlk6Eo8LoVjI6K


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> I'm not sure you can see this, but if you can  this is our picnic area and we have more water now.
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1faOwOZftVtfrKEJURmGlk6Eo8LoVjI6K


----------



## caseydog

CakePoet said:


> I'm not sure you can see this, but if you can  this is our picnic area and we have more water now.
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1faOwOZftVtfrKEJURmGlk6Eo8LoVjI6K



Is that something that happens regularly, or is it something very rare?

CD


----------



## CakePoet

First time in13 years it this high, we have 3 years of drought, it hasnt been bone dry, it just been too dry and we ended up with a ground water drought last year.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Our weather is flirting with rain and springtime.  Havent even had a day of freeze yet.


----------



## caseydog

It is sunny, warm and windy here. There is a fire warning/burn ban over most of North Texas. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

It is 30F and raining here. So far, it is still rain. Raised surfaces, like patio furniture and parked cars are starting to get a light coating of ice, but the roads are fine. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

74F and sunny here now at almost 4:30...been beautiful the past few days.  Tshirt weather.  Supposed to get up to 80F by the end of the week.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I fear the Spring Winds are early this year.
This afternoon it was a blowin! 30mph sustained!
But gorgeous out, not a cloud!  We had been sitting out back catching some rays this morning, getting our 'brown on' prior to going to the most beautiful place on Earth ~ HAWAII!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gloomy day today, starting with lots of fog and cloudy all the rest of the day. Still, it isn't snowing...now. I just saw two different weather forecasts, though, and they both predict 3- or 4-6 inches of snow starting Saturday into Sunday morning. Time to buy the milk and...make the bread!


----------



## Just Cooking

Silly Missouri... 76 today, 41 tomorrow...  

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

Yesterday was beautiful, got spring fever, it was in the 40's (F). Cooled off today high of 25F.  Getting colder & windy now.  : (


----------



## GotGarlic

We had a really nice day today for a drive up to Richmond and back. Now it's 70 degrees and I'm having a glass of wine on the porch. 44 by Friday, Ross


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> Silly Missouri... 76 today, 41 tomorrow...
> 
> Ross



It was mid-seventies here yesterday and today. It is supposed to be mid-fifties tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

8 inches of snow yesterday at 20°F, Sunny and 70°F by tomorrow.

I heard someone say that Mother Nature was drunk.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sunny, but COLD today.  46F now and supposed to get down to 24F in the wee hours.  Just made a mental note to bring my potted herbs in this evening so they don't freeze.


----------



## CharlieD

The morning started with freezing drizzle, that turn into snow. Yuk. Driving is terrible.


----------



## caseydog

We are at 75F right now, with overcast skies and lots of gusty winds. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

Durn cold for us today. 59F mid day, 33F tonight. It's clear and sunny though so can't complain. 
I know you hardy folk would be using your barbecue, but I'll be making soup today.


----------



## Rocklobster

Rain..great! As long as I don't have to shovel it..


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Rain..great! As long as I don't have to shovel it..


Not raining here at the moment. However, doesn't this worry you? Maybe just a little bit?


----------



## Rocklobster

Not really..I'm not in an area that gets much flooding...if we didn't flood last spring we likely won't for a long time. It was one of the wettest seasons in history..a lot of the flooding, if there is any, will be due to accumulated snow on the ground not allowing the rain and melting to run off in certain areas creating pooling and deluging the ditches and low lying areas..thankfully I think I should be ok..I usually am

I hope I didn't just jinx myself


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Not really..I'm not in an area that gets much flooding...if we didn't flood last spring we likely won't for a long time. It was one of the wettest seasons in history..a lot of the flooding, if there is any, will be due to accumulated snow on the ground not allowing the rain and melting to run off in certain areas creating pooling and deluging the ditches and low lying areas..thankfully I think I should be ok..I usually am
> 
> I hope I didn't just jinx myself


We're not too worried about our place. We're far enough from the river and up a hill. But, getting to some stores might get to be a pain in the patootie. I hope it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> We're not too worried about our place. We're far enough from the river and up a hill. But, getting to some stores might get to be a pain in the patootie. I hope it just doesn't happen.


Well, they do like to stir things up....fear mongering so you will continue to click..soon they will have "Nice Weather Alerts!!!!"


----------



## simonbaker

Windy & freezing drizzle in SE South Dakota


----------



## caseydog

We have heavy rains forecast for tomorrow. Some flash flooding could occur, but my neighborhood drains very well. Our town has retention ponds all over. If the rain overwhelms the storm drains, the retention ponds hold the excess water until the storm drains can catch up. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

BRRRRRRR.....  50 degrees and freezing in L.A.


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> BRRRRRRR.....  50 degrees and freezing in L.A.



LOL, you sound just like my friends in LA. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

It’s so cold we even got the fire going.. ...


----------



## Kayelle

Is that really your fireplace RF? If so, it's very cool Cali, and did you build it?


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Is that really your fireplace RF? If so, it's very cool Cali, and did you build it?





Thanks.  It’s in our family room.  And no, I didn’t build it.
We were watching the Olympics..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What's below DARN COLD?  That's where we are with windchill @ -24F.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Shoveled  the snow yesterday.  Guess I didn't throw it far enough as it came back overnight and landed in the same places.


----------



## RPCookin

Sunday high was 69°.  Yesterday was 14°.  Today was 0° when I first looked at the thermometer at 7:30 AM.  Supposed to be a high of 22°.  This time of year we spend a lot of time alternating between spring and winter, gradually getting longer spells of springlike weather.


----------



## caseydog

Heavy rains all day, with a couple of weak tornadoes near Fort Worth. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

7 to 8 inches of snow on Sunday, and not a single flake left on the ground today at 70°.
Except the neighbors, of course.


----------



## caseydog

It is still pouring down rain, but while it was 72F just 24-hours ago, it is 34, now. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

It's overcast and mild right now. We'll be heading into the huge storm across the Midwest later on. Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> We're not too worried about our place. We're far enough from the river and up a hill. But, getting to some stores might get to be a pain in the patootie. I hope it just doesn't happen.


Well, it's the same system we're about to drive into here in Ohio, so it looks like pretty certain it's going to happen. It's been stalled and dropping a lot of rain and snow where my brother lives in Illinois and my in-laws in Michigan. There's a lot of moisture being pulled up from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## taxlady

That looks like a river wet air. Safe travels.


----------



## CharlieD

I’d say we got 5 inches of snow last night, or so.


----------



## simonbaker

6" of snow last night, more coming Saturday. : (


----------



## buckytom

Fog, fog, and more fog.

I went out to pick uo a package from Amazon in the driveway, and you couldn't see 10 feet. That may be a good thing because somewhere just past the driveway an animal - probably just a deer - was moving about. But you never know.


----------



## phinz

It's cold, wet and gross here. The whole house is cold except for my 72* office. This hurts after last week, which was glorious and capped spending three weeks in Florida, Sint Maarten, St. Thomas and the Bahamas. Spring needs to get here, or I need to move to Florida.

I'd much rather the latter, to be honest.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's in the mid-30's right now, with sideways rain. The wind is steady at about 15 MPH, but is gusting often around 25 or so. Tomorrow is expected to be worse, with steady winds in the 20s and gusts by us approaching 50 MPH. It will be even worse along the coast; I wonder if *Andy* will be vacationing an extra day or two in Miami, since many flights into and out of the airports up here are delayed or canceled. 

Looking forward to later in the day on Saturday, or maybe not until Sunday, and hoping we make it all the way through this with our power still on. The potential power outage map looked pretty ugly when I saw it, and only getting worse.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Snowing hard, no wind!

A good day to make a pot of soup and steam up the kitchen windows!


----------



## GotGarlic

We've had a lot of wind today, and temperatures in the 50s, but no precipitation.

A friend of mine posted this on Facebook. It's a pretty cool animated image of the storm wind pattern.

https://earth.nullschool.net/


----------



## caseydog

It was beautiful today, after a week of rain. Actually, three weeks of rain at least three days a week. 

On the plus side, all of our reservoirs are at or above 100-percent normal capacity -- a good thing in North Texas. We need to have full reservoirs in NT before summer hits, and the rains stop. That is where we get all our water. 

On the bad side, once we reach 100-percent normal capacity, the Army Corps of Engineers has to start letting water out, one lake at a time, which means flooding down South in Texas. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...A friend of mine posted this on Facebook. It's a pretty cool animated image of the storm wind pattern.
> 
> https://earth.nullschool.net/


Sure it's pretty cool...unless that is pretty much the same kind of image you're seeing on your own local TV station weather report.  Trees still standing, power still on. It's still all good. 

Speaking of Bahstun weather, I wonder if the winds blew *Addie* away, or maybe the rising tide washed her down the street? She hasn't been around for a couple of weeks - not since about the discouraging news about her leg problems...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sure it's pretty cool...unless that is pretty much the same kind of image you're seeing on your own local TV station weather report.



I like how you can zoom out and see the global wind patterns come in from over the Arctic and separate over the Atlantic. YMMV.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sure it's pretty cool...unless that is pretty much the same kind of image you're seeing on your own local TV station weather report.  Trees still standing, power still on. It's still all good.
> 
> Speaking of Bahstun weather, I wonder if the winds blew *Addie* away, or maybe the rising tide washed her down the street? She hasn't been around for a couple of weeks - not since about the discouraging news about her leg problems...



Yeah, I was wondering where she didn't get off to. Hope she's OK.

We had about a foot of snow yesterday, and trees down all over from the high winds. It took me 3 hours to get home becauae so many roads were closed due to downed trees.

And now I'm off to go blow the snow off the driveway. There are 3 foot drifts. My truck is stuck at the end of the driveway as I wasn't able to make it over the wall of the the town snowplows made.


----------



## roadfix

We received some much needed rain the last couple of days.    My plants are happy for now.
I also need to start thinking about combating the weeds which are starting to sprout.   I usually get a head start by spraying the entire back yard with Round Up, the high concentrate commercial stuff.   I’ll do that like once a month til spring is over so I won’t have to deal an overgrown back yard like some of my neighbors here who end up paying several hundred $$$ each spring for brunch clearance.


----------



## buckytom

Be careful using large amoumts of Roundup, roadfix. It's not just deadly to plants, it's extremely bad for animals and humans. Don't breathe any in or get it on your skin, and try not to use it near water or storm drains.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Be careful using large amoumts of Roundup, roadfix. It's not just deadly to plants, it's extremely bad for animals and humans. Don't breathe any in or get it on your skin, and try not to use it near water or storm drains.


Curious what your source for that is. Glyphosate, the active ingredient in Roundup, has no effect on people or animals. It interferes with a metabolic pathway that only exists in plants. And it breaks down to inert ingredients, usually within a couple of weeks, so it doesn't accumulate in the soil.

From http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/glyphogen.html



> What happens to glyphosate when it enters the body?
> 
> In humans, glyphosate does not easily pass through the skin. Glyphosate that is absorbed or ingested will pass through the body relatively quickly. The vast majority of glyphosate leaves the body in urine and feces without being changed into another chemical."


----------



## roadfix

buckytom said:


> Be careful using large amoumts of Roundup, roadfix. It's not just deadly to plants, it's extremely bad for animals and humans. Don't breathe any in or get it on your skin, and try not to use it near water or storm drains.



Yes, thanks, I'm aware of the hazards of using this product.     This product is highly effective and I've been using it for 30 yrs.     A gallon of this concentrate makes about 80 gallons of workable solution and usually lasts me 3 seasons.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I like how you can zoom out and see the global wind patterns come in from over the Arctic and separate over the Atlantic. YMMV.


Ooooooh, that is nifty. You can tilt and rotate the globe too. You can also change the "layers".


----------



## buckytom

GotGarlic said:


> Curious what your source for that is. Glyphosate, the active ingredient in Roundup, has no effect on people or animals. It interferes with a metabolic pathway that only exists in plants. And it breaks down to inert ingredients, usually within a couple of weeks, so it doesn't accumulate in the soil.
> 
> From Glyphosate General Fact Sheet




Wow, no, there's so much info out there about how bad it is. Just search glysophate toxicity, or glysophate poisoning. Especially near water. However, Roundup has other things in it that make it worse that just glysophate.

I mean, it works great, but it's nasty stuff.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Wow, no, there's so much info out there about how bad it is. Just search glysophate toxicity, or glysophate poisoning. Especially near water. However, Roundup has other things in it that make it worse that just glysophate.
> 
> I mean, it works great, but it's nasty stuff.


I don't just Google stuff and accept random results as truth; I use results from specific sites or types of sites, like the university site I cited. There is a lot of misinformation out there about it. So I would like to know exactly what source of information you are using.


----------



## buckytom

I've researched this over the last 10 years or so as I looked up stuff about organic gardening, and when I was helping a friend put in a pond that included frogs and turtles.

Do some research for yourself, and not just by corporate or government funded sites ; you'll see.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> I've researched this over the last 10 years or so as I looked up stuff about organic gardening, and when I was helping a friend put in a pond that included frogs and turtles.
> 
> Do some research for yourself; you'll see.


Bucky, I became a master gardener with Cooperative Extension in 2013. I have not only researched it online, I have been educated about it by university professors who have researched it in laboratories, in people, and in the field. Everything is toxic at some level - even water and salt, but the dose makes the poison. You would literally have to drink *three gallons* of Roundup to kill a person.

From https://gmo.geneticliteracyproject.org/FAQ/is-glyphosate-roundup-dangerous/



> How toxic is glyphosate exactly? To examine toxicity, one must look at a chemicals LD50 value–a standard measure of acute toxicity for chemicals, expressed in the amount of chemical (milligrams) per body weight (kg) that it took to kill fifty percent of a population of test animals. Caffeine is over ten times more toxic than glyphosate. With LD50 of 192 mg/kg, it would take 12,192 mg of caffeine to kill an average 140 lb human being. A typical 8 oz cup of coffee only contains 95 mg of caffeine, much lower than the dose required for acute toxicity. The same reasoning applies to glyphosate. Using similar calculations, it would take 12.5 oz of glyphosate to kill an average 140 lb human being. That means drinking three gallons of Roundup Original. Using scientific measures, glyphosate is less toxic than baking soda and salt.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> I don't just Google stuff and accept random results as truth; I use results from specific sites or types of sites, like the university site I cited. There is a lot of misinformation out there about it. So I would like to know exactly what source of information you are using.



I have an idea, spray some on some greens and tomatoes and make yourself a salad. Let us know how it works out. 


CD


----------



## buckytom

Good for you, GG. Don't drink it. And don't listen to Casey (it's Taylor HAM)


Again, it wouldn't hurt to keep looking, maybe at less pretentious sources, would it?

If nothing else, double check your trusted sources with its affect on frogs.

That's how I got started on it.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Good for you. Don't drink it.
> 
> 
> Again, it wouldn't hurt to keep looking, maybe at less pretentious sources, would it?


What do you mean by pretentious? 

If you're so persuaded by the sources you trust, it shouldn't be so hard to tell me what they are.


----------



## caseydog

On the subject of weather, it was absolutely beautiful today here in North Texas. I got a few pounds of mud washed off of my MINI -- poor thing got filthy inside and out on this big job I did all week. 

It is clear and 70-degrees right now. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> I have an idea, spray some on some greens and tomatoes and make yourself a salad. Let us know how it works out.



That would be against the usage instructions, which, as master gardeners, we emphasize. So no.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Good for you, GG. Don't drink it. And don't listen to Casey (it's Taylor HAM)
> 
> 
> Again, it wouldn't hurt to keep looking, maybe at less pretentious sources, would it?
> 
> If nothing else, double check your trusted sources with its affect on frogs.
> 
> That's how I got started on it.



Just let her have the last word. That's all she wants. 

Pork Roll


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Just let her have the last word. That's all she wants.



You might want to work on your reading comprehension skills. I want to know what sources bucky finds credible and reliable. I thought that was pretty clear.

You can't shut me down with your nasty comments, so stop trying.


----------



## buckytom

GG please ask your superiors, you know, all of those "master" folks if they would treat Round-up as they would with water in their gardens, since it's only harmful to plants. At ANY practical concentration.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> GG please ask your superiors, you know, all of those "master" folks if they would treat Round-up as they would with water in their gardens, since it's only harmful to plants. At ANY concentration.


Why are you being so argumentative? I'm asking a pretty simple question. 

Maybe you don't know what master gardeners are. Here: https://ext.vt.edu/lawn-garden/master-gardener.html#


----------



## buckytom

Please, stop. I was only disagreeing with you... Not everything is an argument.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Please, stop. I was only disagreeing with you... Not everything is an argument.


That last comment is hardly only a disagreement. I don't get why you refuse to answer my question, but okay.

I hope you have better weather soon. We had a typical March day in southeast Virginia - sunny, a little windy and temps in the mid-50s.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> You might want to work on your reading comprehension skills. I want to know what sources bucky finds credible and reliable. I thought that was pretty clear.
> 
> You can't shut me down with your nasty comments, so stop trying.



My comments are not nasty. They are smarta$$. There is a difference. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> My comments are not nasty. They are smarta$$. There is a difference.



Yeah, I know the difference. My husband is a smartass. You're rude and nasty.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks about the weather.

But seriously, just because you were taught something by intelligent people doesn't make it true for everyone. You might be right, but there's enough scientific data to make this case.

Again, do your own research as if you were unsure. That's the real way to build knowledge and wisdom, not just regurgitating facts you were taught.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Thanks about the weather.
> 
> But seriously, just because you were taught something by intelligent people doesn't make it true for everyone. You might be right, but there's enough scientific data to make this case.
> 
> Again, do your own research as if you were unsure. That's the real way to build knowledge and wisdom, not just regurgitating facts you were taught.



This will come as a shock to you but - I already have looked at both sides. I'm not going to go through my process for deciding on these things, but it surely would be nice if you could give me a little more credit. I'm not stupid or ignorant or incapable of evaluating different sources and arguments.

"doesn't make it true for everyone"

Science is true whether you believe in it or not.


----------



## buckytom

And it isn't set in stone.

Scientists discover. 

Try it sometime.


----------



## buckytom

Btw, stop the victim bit. I never said you were stupid or incapable.

Drama.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Btw, stop the victim bit. I never said you were stupid or incapable.
> 
> Drama.


 Constantly telling me to recheck my information because you think I'm wrong is implying that I'm not capable of evaluating the topic. I have. I've shared my sources and I've described how glyphosate works. You have not done anything similar.


----------



## buckytom

Taylor Ham!


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Taylor Ham!



I'd like to know your sources for that claim, preferably from some prestigious university studies. 

CD


----------



## bethzaring

This is a very interesting take on Roundup...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbBkB81ySxQ


----------



## caseydog

bethzaring said:


> This is a very interesting take on Roundup...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbBkB81ySxQ



Wow, that video is very... um... reasonable. Risk analysis, what a concept? 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

COLD, cloudy, and windy! Last Saturday was warm, sunny, and pleasant for Tyler's baseball game. 

Saw this on FB today:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute, *Cheryl*! "Hold my beer" is becoming more and more...useful? in upping a challenge.

Our weather here in central MA is a little like the last few pages in this thread - chilly following a bit of a storm. Fortunately, our "vegetative snow"* was all white, unlike the color of some of the atmospheric detritus that's been tossed around here. 

*vegetative snow: snow that accumulates only on grass or shrubbery/trees; hard surfaces like concrete or asphalt retained too much heat from the day so that snow melted upon contact.


----------



## Just Cooking

When I was a teenager, I worked a summer on a sports fishing boat.. I baited the hooks for older folk.. The captain of the boat told me that if I'd work a few more summers I could become a master of my craft.. I declined and worked in a grocery store the following year..  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> This is a very interesting take on Roundup...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbBkB81ySxQ


It's not really a take on Roundup; it's a description of the difference between risks and hazards. 

The IARC made a pretty serious mistake when it published its assessment of glyphosate. They neglected to include data that showed it's not carcinogenic. And their conclusion is at odds with every other reputable agency that has evaluated it. 



> The World Health Organization's cancer agency says a common weedkiller is "probably carcinogenic." The scientist leading that review knew of fresh data showing no cancer link - but he never mentioned it and the agency did not take it into account.


https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/glyphosate-cancer-data/


----------



## GotGarlic

A cargo ship lost about 70 shipping containers off its deck near the Outer Banks of North Carolina, due to the recent high winds and accompanying rough seas.

https://pilotonline.com/news/local/article_309f54cf-3e96-55bf-a71e-47ad610932d5.html


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> When I was a teenager, I worked a summer on a sports fishing boat.. I baited the hooks for older folk.. The captain of the boat told me that if I'd work a few more summers I could become a master of my craft.. I declined and worked in a grocery store the following year..
> 
> Ross



LOL, the same joke crossed my mind. It's not quite the same when edited for forum use. 

Overcast here today, with hit-and-miss rain later in the day. 

CD


----------



## CharlieD

it was raining the whole morning, and now they say we are going get lots of snow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> When I was a teenager, I worked a summer on a sports fishing boat.. I baited the hooks for older folk.. The captain of the boat told me that if I'd work a few more summers I could become a master of my craft.. I declined and worked in a grocery store the following year..
> 
> Ross



ROFL!


----------



## JoAnn L.

No school today, rain, sleet and snow.


----------



## CharlieD

No school here either. But have not see any of the snow storm they promised us.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting poolside at the Hard Rock Resort and Casino in Hollywood FL. The temperature is in the mid 70s and it’s mostly sunny. Hope to see our great granddaughter this afternoon.


----------



## Katie H

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain and...wait, more rain.  Only had a few days without the wet stuff during the last several weeks.

Flooding is a real problem in this region and the flood gates have been installed in the flood wall in Paducah, which is where I go for shopping other than groceries and entertainment activities.  Its about 45 miles from our house.

Since the gates were installed, the water has made its way up to the wall, climbing a few feet up.  Installing the gates was a very, very wise decision.  Never, ever doubt the power of water.  Water always wins.


----------



## caseydog

It was a beautiful day today in North Texas. Mostly sunny and 68F. My poor MINI got mud in every nook and cranny last week. Filthy inside and out. Right now, it looks like a new car again. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

We had over a foot of snow last Friday, and now we're supposed to get another foot and a half Wednesday.

Thank God I bought a good snowblower last year. And I'm hoping to get some time to try out me new snow shoes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just wind, 65+ MPH most of yesterday.


----------



## Just Cooking

Windy in MO too... but the sun is out, hopefully to stay a while.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> We had over a foot of snow last Friday, and now we're supposed to get another foot and a half Wednesday...


They promised us 6-12 inches last week. I think we got 6. Every time I look at the weather for tomorrow and Thursday, the snow accumulation increases! What was once "up to six inches" had expanded to "6-10", then "8-12". When I last looked it was "12-18 with areas of 20" or more".  We're smack dab in that area.  I decided to take a point of reference photo - this rock collection is 30-40 feet from our back door. I wonder if we'll be able to see it at all in 48  hours...


----------



## buckytom

I just heard we're in for 2 feet plus tonight through Thursday in the wee hours.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> They promised us 6-12 inches last week. I think we got 6. Every time I look at the weather for tomorrow and Thursday, the snow accumulation increases! What was once "up to six inches" had expanded to "6-10", then "8-12". When I last looked it was "12-18 with areas of 20" or more".  We're smack dab in that area.  I decided to take a point of reference photo - this rock collection is 30-40 feet from our back door. I wonder if we'll be able to see it at all in 48  hours...


You'll have a blanket of snow with a gentle hump in the middle. Hope you have all the bread and milk you'll need for the duration!


----------



## caseydog

Another really nice day. 66F today. It is quite windy, though. But, I'll take it, after all the rain of the last few weeks.

On the good side, all of the reservoirs on the trinity river are pretty much full. The one my city gets water from is seven feet above normal. We need to have the lakes full when June arrives, because the rain will gradually stop as we head into July through September. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

The calm before the storm.  We're in for a storm that could last 24 hours off and on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> You'll have a blanket of snow with a gentle hump in the middle. Hope you have all the bread and milk you'll need for the duration!


So it will look like a pregnant rock?  

We've got this storm stuff down pat. I usually buy milk before we run out, I've got bread as long as the flour and electricity hold on, and we even have eggs. AND wine.  No last minute run to the store around here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Snow totals: Himself measured eight inches accumulation on the driveway, but the drive is blacktop. I noticed about two inches of snow on the grass and other soft surfaces before snow started to accumulate on the drive. I'm guessing we got a total of 10 inches, but a very heavy 8-10 inches it is. Took Himself a while to clear the drive - the snowblower kept clogging from the wet snow even though it's a 2-stage model.

Rock photo taken about the same time as the first picture except for 48 hours later. You might notice there are now some branches in the foreground. A couple of those scruffy trees in the immediate vicinity of the rock were also off-screen on the right and a bit forward of the shot. Thanks to the heavy snow, they became a photo bomb feature. Looks like Himself and his chain saw will be busy sometime this spring. At least all of our real trees seem to have made it through the storm just fine.


----------



## Mad Cook

Be glad you don't live in the UK. 2" inches of snow and the world is about to end! 

Last week was a nightmare. I had some essential things to do in the village so I de-frosted the car and dug it out of the house drive (admittedly, it _did _take me 3/4 of an hour but I'm 68 and a bit arthritic and kept having a rest!). The lane was a bit slippery but nothing to write home about and the main roads had been cleared reasonably adequately. Went into the village to do some essential stuff. Plenty of parking space. Half the shops were closed AND the library AND the schools, both primary (5-11) and secondary (11-16) and the 6th form college (16-18). 

What is the matter with these people? It's not as if we're in the middle of nowhere - we're only 10 miles out of Manchester. 

In the early 1970s when I did my teacher training in Wales. My second year teaching practice was at a primary school in the Brecon Beacons (South Wales). It snowed badly during the third week. Did the world end? Did it h*ll! The other student and I walked to school along the main road through snow up to our hip joints (we'd have failed teaching practice if we stayed away from school for anything less than two broken legs and galloping pneumonia!). The only child who didn't show up was in quarantine with chicken pox (varicella)! One child lived on a farm 2 miles away  but still got to school - mother walked through virgin snow, over the fields, leading the child on the family pony! Not only did she walk home but she walked back with the pony to collect her child at home-time.  

OK, grumble over. Hope you are all thawed out and toasty warm.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oooh...pretty pic, CG. Looks mighty cold there, brrrr! 

Madcook, good to see you again. 

It's been raining here off and on all day today...love it! Coming down pretty good right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

With it being in the low 30s, *Cheryl*, it would be cold for you. For me? I know I don't have to take the cooler with me when I go grocery shopping. 

I wish it would have been colder when the snow came down. Instead of the heavy, branch-breaking stuff we got, it would have been nice and fluffy. Maybe next time - we're due for more snow starting overnight Monday-to-Tuesday. Wash-rinse-repeat.


----------



## caseydog

Wonderful weather here, but there is a downside. Flowering trees are blooming. Pretty to look at, but they load the air with pollen. 

A front is coming through tonight, so it will be in the 60s tomorrow instead of the upper 70s like it was today. 

Storm season (AKA hail season) is soon upon us. My roof did not quite sustain enough damage to get replaced by Allstate last year. Maybe this year will finish it off. As long as my MINI is in the garage, let it hail. My roof is already messed up from golf-ball size hail from last Spring. Put it out of its misery. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> Wonderful weather here, but there is a downside. Flowering trees are blooming. Pretty to look at, but they load the air with pollen.
> 
> CD



I remember reading years ago that older folks from the East coast that suffered from allergies and breathing problems were told to move to the desert Southwest in order to breathe better.

But then they wanted their yards and lawns to look the same as they were used to, so they planted all of the allergy producing plants there as well, negating any benefits.

So much for that great, dry heat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> With it being in the low 30s, *Cheryl*, it would be cold for you. For me? *I know I don't have to take the cooler with me when I go grocery shopping.*
> 
> I wish it would have been colder when the snow came down. Instead of the heavy, branch-breaking stuff we got, it would have been nice and fluffy. Maybe next time - we're due for more snow starting overnight Monday-to-Tuesday. Wash-rinse-repeat.



I use the cooler in the winter for produce, to keep it on a fridge side temp instead of frozen.


----------



## buckytom

My plant kids can't wait for spring so they can go outside and play:


----------



## buckytom

Aaaaand another snowstorm is on the way.

I guess the grill will have to wait.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use the cooler in the winter for produce, to keep it on a fridge side temp instead of frozen.


I've done that too, PF. Saturday's weather was perfect grocery shopping weather though - upper 30's and cloudy. So, basically, my fridge! No clouds in the fridge, just dark when the door is closed. I think...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use the cooler in the winter for produce, to keep it on a fridge side temp instead of frozen.


I remember one time I should have done that (but I didn't own a cooler). Back in the 1980s we drove the 20 km to the nearest grocery store and did the shopping. Then we ran into friends and went for a pizza. When we got home all the eggs were frozen and cracked, but usable with care. The potatoes thawed out to little bags of goo.


----------



## blissful

hovering to almost 40 degrees F most days, then tomorrow a high of 30 and after that close to or above 40 every day......so hiking in on the schedule.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Currently 34 and...snow. *sigh* Just starting our march to another 12-18 inches of snow, if predictions are correct.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F right now, supposed to get to 46.  Sweater weather, my favorite.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just a little dusting of snow...


----------



## roadfix

drizzly, mid 60's


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow bucky and CG...all that snow!!  Holy moly. Those are really pretty pics, though.

We got a good downpour that was headed up north from roadfix's area.  Didn't last very long, and it's sunny now.


----------



## Andy M.

We stopped measuring at 22" last night.


----------



## dragnlaw

from getting excited for seeing grass to ....  bleh!

actually van is not bad - was in a sort'a protected spot


----------



## dragnlaw

After my first year from moving in here, the thought of blowing the snow by myself was too much so I hired someone to do it.  

Well, we had a total accumulated snow fall of 534 mm (21")

so far this year we've had an accumulation of 254 mm (10")  Unfortunately I think it counts all the rain we had in Nov. Dec. in that calculation as well.  I'm not sure.  I only care because I don't have to shovel rain!  

If I've posted this pic before, sorry - just can't remember.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> After my first year from moving in here, the thought of blowing the snow by myself was too much so I hired someone to do it.
> 
> Well, we had a total accumulated snow fall of *534 mm (21")*
> 
> so far this year we've had an accumulation of *254 mm (10")*  Unfortunately I think it counts all the rain we had in Nov. Dec. in that calculation as well.  I'm not sure.  I only care because I don't have to shovel rain!
> 
> If I've posted this pic before, sorry - just can't remember.


Those numbers sound like they come from the Environment Canada site. That site tells you snow fall in terms of how much water the snow would melt to. So, heavy snow measures more millimetres than light snow, even if both snow falls were equally deep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had 6 inches of slush yesterday, gone by noon.  Today is Irish weather, misty and chill.  Lovely.

(I mean that in the best way, I love this weather)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dang wind is giving me a headache.  Glad I'm not outside dealing with it, though. We were supposed to get 8-12 inches of snow. Then it became 6-10 inches. Now we're either in the 1-3 inch zone, or the 0-1 inch zone, depending on which weather forecast you see. The dusting we did get is disappearing since the temperatures are going up, so far at 35 and still climbing. Himself isn't the least bit broken up over not having to snowblow for the fourth time this month! Looks like this latest nor'easter turned into a no'easter.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Looks like this latest nor'easter turned into a no'easter.



Or a no'norther  My friend in Connecticut was slammed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

In that case, *GG*, please thank your friend for taking our share of the snowfall. The weatherguy kept saying how dry the upper atmosphere was, and that it would take a while for snow to accumulate. Almost all of it evaporated on the way down, since we got only a dusting that was gone by mid-morning. Virga and sublimation - our two favorite winter weather events. 


Hey *buckytom*, how much snow did you get down your way? Or were you a good boy and get spared a fresh load of work?


----------



## caseydog

I feel for you folks that are snowbound. It is cloudy, warm and windy today at the doghouse right now. It got up to 79 yesterday, and we are looking at low 80s this weekend. 

Storms are coming next week, which means possible hail and tornadoes. Hail more likely than twisters, by a significant margin. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had a wander outside today and found lots of little green leaves poking up and some purple crocus over by the driveway.  I have a lot of cleaning up to do putside, good thing the weather is cooperating.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> In that case, *GG*, please thank your friend for taking our share of the snowfall. The weatherguy kept saying how dry the upper atmosphere was, and that it would take a while for snow to accumulate. Almost all of it evaporated on the way down, since we got only a dusting that was gone by mid-morning. Virga and sublimation - our two favorite winter weather events.
> 
> 
> Hey *buckytom*, how much snow did you get down your way? Or were you a good boy and get spared a fresh load of work?



We got about 8" up on the mountain before I left for work the other night. I snow-blowed the driveway before I went in, but thankfully the 2 inches that fell after that melted by the next afternoon.

There's still knee high solid snow over the entire yard. I'm usually putting down pre-emergent herbicide by now, but it's well covered in white.

That means there's going to be a really short window to get it down once the snow melts., or face a lawn of weeds all summer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You could put your boots on, get a hand held whirly-seeder, and hand "broadcast" the pre-emergent right on top of the snow? That way when the snow melts it will penetrate right into the ground. Whadayathink?







Dad had one of these gizmos. Used it a lot on his 40X100 lot. You, on the other hand, would get a good workout walking your lot. OR...you could send your son out for "exercise".


----------



## simonbaker

29*F now.  We got 3-4" of wet and heavy snow yesterday. It rained all day prior to that in SE South Dakota


----------



## caseydog

It is 72F and overcast here right now. It feels like rain, forecast only calls for 20-percent coverage today. 

It was sunny yesterday, and got up to 86F. 

My pre-imergent and first round of fertilizer are down on what little lawn I have. My herbs and peppers are in the ground, too. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

36F and it rained most of the night.  Love the sound of the rain on the deck covering.


----------



## caseydog

84F and sunny right now. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Well...  at least the water is not freezing in the buckets...

that's a start...


----------



## Kayelle

It's a bright and beautiful Spring day on the front porch. Not a cloud in the sky, and the mountain view is shades of green after the rains. It's 78 degrees at noon.


----------



## phinz

Our weather hasn't figured out what it wants to be like today. Warm? Maybe. Windy? Sure. Sunny? Off and on. Cold? Yeah, we got that too. It's like Mother Nature just said, "Hey y'all! Watch this!"


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful day here today, too.  Not quite as warm as Kay and Casey's weather, but warmer than Simonbaker's, Princess's, and others...!  

70F here, sunny and blue sky. Snow on the Sierras in the distance, and new grass springing up on the desert floor by my home due to all the recent welcome rain. The contrast looks so pretty. I love spring.


----------



## GotGarlic

45 freaking degrees, like it's been for weeks. I'm so excited that we'll have 70 degrees tomorrow and almost 80 on Thursday! As soon as it hits 60, the dog and cats and I will be heading outside for some porch time ☀


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...It's 78 degrees at noon...


We had sun and 77! Well, that was in our sun room. Outside's high was 30 degrees colder. Still, 47 is pretty nice compared to the way-below temperatures we've  had lately. In fact, it's exactly what the temperature should be on this date.

BTW, cute kitty, *Kayelle*.


----------



## caseydog

It has been in the sixties and raining here all day. It is 60F and raining right now. Tomorrow is supposed to be more of the same. It is a good, soaking rain, so it will be good for my yard and garden. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40F at 6 am, they have been threatening snow for today.


----------



## buckytom

Another 6" of snow last night, but it's melting fast.


----------



## taxlady

At the moment, it's 4°C (39°F) and mostly sunny.

I just got this by email. My area is expecting 30 - 50 mm of rain. 

*Montréal Island area*

    Issued at 11:39 Monday 02 April 2018    
        A spring storm will affect the province of Quebec... A major weather system developping over Central United States will move towards the Great Lakes Tuesday and track over Quebec on Wednesday. This system will give significant amounts of snow Tuesday afternoon or Tuesday  evening over areas north of the St. Lawrence Valley. Across the south,  precipitation will mainly fall as rain. There is a risk of freezing rain  during the transition period from snow to rain near the St. Lawrence on Tuesday  night. Some uncertainty remains regarding the track of the low. This will have  an impact on snowfall or rainfall amounts in the different areas. ### Please continue to monitor alerts and forecasts issued by Environment  Canada. To report severe weather, send an email to ec.cpiq_tempetes-qspc_storms.ec@canada.ca or tweet reports using #meteoqc.    Find out more ›


----------



## Katie H

Weather?

Not sure.  Like a Chinese menu...pick something from each column.

We've had warm, cold, rain, sleet...

Our forecast for the next several days is more, what...rain.  Whoa, Nelly, something new.  More of the same we've had for weeks.

'Cept tomorrow is supposed to be more, yes, rain.  But, severe storms, along with hail and the occasional tornado.

Like I said...a Chinese menu.


----------



## caseydog

It was chilly and rainy here today. It was 48F when I woke up, and it got up to about 68F. My garden got a nice, gentle rain mush of the day, so that's good. 

Rainy tomorrow, too, but warmer.


----------



## simonbaker

Have to scrape 3" of snow off the cars before leaving for work this morning & it's still snowing on SE South Dakota.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was warmish today (mid-upper 50s), and it will be cold tomorrow (mid-30s at best). Meanwhile, the approaching front is busy blowing small children and dogs around the neighborhood.  OK, maybe not. But if Himself hadn't gone to get the mail earlier today I might have to tie a rope to his waist in case he started to blow away - and he comes in at 6'2" and weighs...let's say he's well fed. 

It's been two months since that danged rodent said we had six more weeks of winter. I wonder which six weeks they are...


----------



## taxlady

It snowed and it rained and it snowed some more, but not a lot of accumulation. Probably not a lot of snow, but with 90 km/h gusts it's kind of hard to tell. Friends have been reporting power outages. Fingers crossed. Ours has stayed on so far. 7-9-13 (Danish equivalent of "knock on wood".)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45F - expecting rain and snow tonight.  The morning drive shall be interesting.


----------



## simonbaker

18*F now.  Very strong winds.  Snow expected Sunday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Snow in MA, but that's OK. In spite of what the weather guessers were saying about the weather in Cleveland for the Indians' home opener, it's dry enough and they're playing ball!  It's cold (41 at game time), cloudy, and there's a breeze of 14 to 20 MPH coming off Lake Erie, but they're playing ball.

Prediction for our area a week from now is 60. We'll probably go from winter to summer again this year.


----------



## Important Elements

Light rain today in Bay Area, CA


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh....warm and sunny, but CRAZY windy. My grandson has baseball practice out in this....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17F...turned the furnace back up, the ride to work this morning was very long and quite tricky, took my time.  It took me 45 minutes to go 10 miles, usually takes me 15.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thankfully the wind left my barns in tack.  I kept looking out the windows expecting to see a roof fly by.  So today we've had sun, rain, snow, rain, snow - quiet now but more of the same is expected to start around 2 am continuing on into the early hours but then....  wait for it...  wait for it...  wait...  OMG - look - look- IT'S THE SUN AGAIN,  well, almost ...  then the clouds come back... sigh. 

Temperatures climb up to 35 around between 1 and 5 tomorrow..  that's a good sign. 

WOW, *Princess! * that was a nasty drive!


----------



## caseydog

Grrrrrr! It is 38F right now. That's NOT normal here in April. It was 86F at this time yesterday. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin

Blizzard happening right now.  Power is out west of town.  We may have some house guests before long if that isn't resolved soon, my 94 year old father-in-law among them.


----------



## simonbaker

Thunderstorm all day, marble sized hail at 7 am.  In anticipation for the 18" of snow expected tonight in SE South Dakota.  

I think Spring forgot about us this year!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow you two, I was going to complain about the rain being a day late and throwing my grocery shopping plans in the water. I hope power comes back soon, *RP*, and that your folks stay safe; *simonbaker*, I hope you all weather the storm just fine, too.

It's 60 and on-and-off rain. But wait! Sunday/Monday could bring snow and/or freezing rain. I think Mom Nature needs a little hormone therapy - she's apparently going through "the change".


----------



## dragnlaw

oh dear....


----------



## simonbaker

dragnlaw said:


> oh dear....


----------



## caseydog

It is 80F, and there is a storm rolling in. It is dark -- storm clouds have caused the streetlights to turn on quite early. We are under a tornado watch, but no sirens at this time. 

It is supposed to be 20-dgrees cooler tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

Nice, mid 70's today.   It'll be a bit warmer tomorrow and I'll be backpacking into my local camp spot for an overnighter.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a beautiful, sunny 80 degrees right now and we're expecting more of the same tomorrow. It's about time - it's been a long, cold, wet spring.

Sorry about the stormy weather y'all are having. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## caseydog

The storm has passed. We got three rounds of hail, but nothing large enough to do any damage. Right now, it is lightly raining, but the sun is out. I should go look for a rainbow. I could sure use a pot-o-gold. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dang! It got up to almost 70 today. Meanwhile, while sitting at the kitchen table eating supper and minding my own business, *bamp* I feel a tiny sting on my forehead. Next thing I know, I see a tiny flying bug doing a pretty good imitation of "Flight of the Mosquito".  What The HECK?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WHAT?!

Our high today was 56⁰, I say HIGH today!!!
I'm not kidding, what the heck?!
This is Arizona, y'all in the NE got EIGHTY?
NAH!!! That's just not right.
The wind is still howling at 35-45 mph, 
BUT
my newbie trees are still honky-dory, thank you very much.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> Our high today was 56⁰, I say HIGH today!!!
> I'm not kidding, what the heck?!
> This is Arizona, y'all in the NE got EIGHTY?
> NAH!!! That's just not right.
> The wind is still howling at 35-45 mph,
> BUT
> my newbie trees are still honky-dory, thank you very much.



Who in the Northeast got 80?  Casey is in Dallas and I'm in the southeastern corner of Virginia.


----------



## caseydog

She's Hawaiian... everthing is Northeast in her head. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Now hold on a minute there 
Let me rephrase that then, on the East Coast you folks got 80's...
Virginia, right? East Coast of the USA, right?

Yes, Casey, I do think of "NE" in the same vein as "East Coast", but, yeah, 
I'm from a small island speck in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, 
3000+ from any other landmass  y'all look big to me


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Now hold on a minute there
> Let me rephrase that then, on the East Coast you folks got 80's...
> Virginia, right? East Coast of the USA, right?
> 
> Yes, Casey, I do think of "NE" in the same vein as "East Coast", but, yeah,
> I'm from a small island speck in the middle of the Pacific Ocean,
> 3000+ from any other landmass  y'all look big to me



East Coast, yes, but about 400 miles south of the Northeast. Latitude makes a big difference in the weather


----------



## RPCookin

This was this morning, before the storm really got going:







We had snow, 60 mph winds, temps right at freezing all day.  Lost power 3 times, the longest was 2 hours.  The snow has mostly stopped (as far as I can tell in the dark with the wind still blowing 35-40 mph), but with the temp dropped into the low 20's it sure ain't spring out there tonight.


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Now hold on a minute there
> Let me rephrase that then, on the East Coast you folks got 80's...
> Virginia, right? East Coast of the USA, right?
> 
> Yes, Casey, I do think of "NE" in the same vein as "East Coast", but, yeah,
> I'm from a small island speck in the middle of the Pacific Ocean,
> 3000+ from any other landmass  y'all look big to me



You need to come and drive Texas. The distance from Texarkana, Texas to El Paso Texas is about ten miles less than the distance from Los Angeles California, to El Paso, Texas. If you flip Texas horizontally to the East, El Paso is in the Atlantic Ocean. If you flip Texas to the West, Texarkana is in the Pacific Ocean. 

The weather here is equally mind boggling. You can leave Pampa, Texas in the morning in a blizzard, and drive twelve hours South to Brownsville and have to strip down to shorts and a t-shirt. 

Texas is a weird place -- in many ways.  

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> Our high today was 56⁰, I say HIGH today!!!
> I'm not kidding, what the heck?!
> This is Arizona, y'all in the NE got EIGHTY?...


South-central MA had almost 70. Don't worry, though, come Sunday it will be mid-30s with a chance of snow flurries. By the end of April we might average out to...April!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Not much I can say about the weather here, except that I hope Spring comes soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve  I can't even. I mean it. I don't have the right clothes


----------



## caseydog

Steve Kroll said:


> Not much I can say about the weather here, except that I hope Spring comes soon.



I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before, but I went to Minneapolis in January, once. Once. It hurt to breathe. I don't know how you can live there -- and I mean no offense. I just don't know how people deal with that kind of cold.

But, I guess you can say it isn't as bad a Fargo. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

BTW, it is 56F and WINDY right now at the doghouse. It was in the 80s yesterday. It is forecast to get into the upper 30s tonight. 

I'm ready to get off this roller-coaster. 

CD

PS: It's 32F in Fargo.


----------



## Steve Kroll

caseydog said:


> PS: It's 32F in Fargo.


I have that beat. It's 26 here. 

Normal highs this time of year are in the 60s.


----------



## caseydog

Steve Kroll said:


> I have that beat. It's 26 here.
> 
> Normal highs this time of year are in the 60s.



So, people in Fargo are saying, "At least we're not in Minnesota." 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before, but I went to Minneapolis in January, once. Once. It hurt to breathe. I don't know how you can live there -- and I mean no offense. I just don't know how people deal with that kind of cold.
> 
> But, I guess you can say it isn't as bad a Fargo.
> 
> CD


Those of us who live in that kind of cold sometimes ask ourselves why we live where the air hurts our faces.


----------



## RPCookin

Yesterday late afternoon:







This morning:






Sun is out now, but the temp is still just 38°.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Those of us who live in that kind of cold sometimes ask ourselves why we live where the air hurts our faces.



I've lived around all of those critters, plus coyotes, bobcats and rats the size of dogs (nutria), and they don't bother me like cold that causes actual pain. 

Now, bears scare me. I don't sleep well camping in bear country, even with a .357 next to my pillow. 

You have bears up there, don't you? 

When I was younger and healed faster, I spent two weeks in Colorado every year skiing. Loved it! Then I went back home to thaw out. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Blizzard conditions.  It started with freezing rain at 3 am,. It's been snowing since 6 am.  50 mph winds.  Both major interstates are closed.  16-18" of snow predicted, it can stop anytime now!  Can't see a stoplight a block away, white out conditions. 
Everything , everywhere is closed or called off.  Spring is skipping South Dakota this year!


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful snow pics, all!   OMGoodness, simonbaker....be safe.

80F and sunny here.  Very nice day to be outside doing a little yard work.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Those of us who live in that kind of cold sometimes ask ourselves why we live where the air hurts our faces.



There's a middle ground between the extremes  The Mid-Atlantic region is nice. 80 degrees today and tomorrow, 70s for the week. Yeah, we're subject to hurricanes later on, but you can't have everything 

DH washed the pollen off the porch today, so I got in some quality porch-sittin' time. Tried to do a little gardening in the backyard but DH pissed off on of our bee colonies earlier and they haven't calmed down yet.


----------



## Steve Kroll

caseydog said:


> I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before, but I went to Minneapolis in January, once. Once. It hurt to breathe. I don't know how you can live there -- and I mean no offense. I just don't know how people deal with that kind of cold.



You adapt. I've been here for 23 years now, and even 15-20 below zero doesn't phase me anymore.

I used to live in Las Vegas, where 110 degree days are not out of the norm. Yet I biked all the time when I lived there and it didn't bother me. Now when I visit LV, I break into a sweat just walking down to the pool.

I remember being on vacation in Orlando a few years ago. We were at the Universal theme park standing in line for a ride, and I turned around to see three people behind me wearing winter jackets. It was 78 degrees that day, and I was comfortable in shorts and a t-shirt. Obviously, they were from somewhere far warmer.


----------



## dragnlaw

Steve Kroll said:


> You adapt.
> 
> and I turned around to see three people behind me wearing winter jackets. It was 78 degrees that day, and I was comfortable in shorts and a t-shirt. Obviously, they were from somewhere far warmer.



When I was driving cars from Mtl to FL for the snow birds - it was always a chuckle to drive thru Virginia, N & S Carolina and see people with touks and heavy jackets on. This was usually Nov/Dec.

I was stripping off layers by the time I got to the bottom of New York and into Penn. (I do admit I hit a snow storm in Penn mountains that was not pretty to driving thru.)

Fetching them back 6 months later, I would get on the plane all bundled up, get off, hit the washroom, strip, and be in shorts before I went thru Customs.  My wardrobe was carefully planned for stripping!


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> I've lived around all of those critters, plus coyotes, bobcats and rats the size of dogs (nutria), and they don't bother me like cold that causes actual pain.
> 
> Now, bears scare me. I don't sleep well camping in bear country, even with a .357 next to my pillow.
> 
> You have bears up there, don't you?
> 
> When I was younger and healed faster, I spent two weeks in Colorado every year skiing. Loved it! Then I went back home to thaw out.
> 
> CD


Yup, we have bears.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...to-leave-his-yard-in-most-canadian-way/86618/


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Steve Kroll said:


> Not much I can say about the weather here, except that I hope Spring comes soon.


I bet those Minnesota Twins people are having second thoughts about not putting a dome on the latest ballpark. 


Today's roller coaster location was the top of a hill. A 60 degree hill. Starting on the downhill side now, where we're supposed to get something somewhere in the 30s with the opportunity for freezing rain, snow, or blizzard. Pick your poison.

I want 70 and sun. And no humidity.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*RP*, yesterday's picture shows more snow than today's. I guess you decided to blow your snow over to *simonbaker*'s neck of the woods?  I hope you all are staying safe and warm and have electricity...




GotGarlic said:


> There's a middle ground between the extremes  The Mid-Atlantic region is nice. 80 degrees today and tomorrow, 70s for the week. Yeah, we're subject to hurricanes later on, but you can't have everything...


And humidity. You forgot humidity. I'm not an orchid. More like a cactus. (Watch what you all post about my disposition, people!  ) I can deal with 115 degree Phoenix better than 85 degree Orlando.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> And humidity. You forgot humidity. I'm not an orchid. More like a cactus. (Watch what you all post about my disposition, people!  ) I can deal with 115 degree Phoenix better than 85 degree Orlando.



Only two seasons of the year  But that's why we have air conditioning


----------



## RPCookin

Cooking Goddess said:


> *RP*, yesterday's picture shows more snow than today's. I guess you decided to blow your snow over to *simonbaker*'s neck of the woods?  I hope you all are staying safe and warm and have electricity...



It's really hard to see how deep it is anywhere without walking right up to it, or trying to drive through it.  A drift can grow so gradually that you don't realize that it's too deep to drive through until you are past the point of no return.  People get stuck in nothing looking drifts out here all the time, even folks who have enough experience to know better.  Unimpeded 50 mph wind does weird things to snow.



Cooking Goddess said:


> *And humidity. You forgot humidity. I'm not an orchid. More like a cactus. (Watch what you all post about my disposition, people!  ) I can deal with 115 degree Phoenix better than 85 degree Orlando.*


*

I'm with you.  Humidity kills me.  It's one of the reasons we moved back here from the Bahamas.  The summers on the island were months of misery for me, punctuated by tropical thunderstorms and hurricanes, which only made 95% humidity into 100% humidity, but they knocked out power about half the time and left me without my mandatory air conditioning.  Here in NE Colorado, it's a sticky day when the humidity climbs to 60%, and that's usually right after a thunderstorm.  Norm is more like 30% and less.*


----------



## CharlieD

We got dumped about a foot of snow. It was snowing the whole day Saturday. The big rides are clean, but far from perfect. Plows are still going. My wife’s car got stuck. Took us about 2 hours to get it out. I think this the worst situation I’ve been to, as far as snow, in the last 25 years.


----------



## CharlieD

Do you see the red cap? That’s the bottle of soda we forgot on the deck.


----------



## dragnlaw

So I looked out the window to see what the weather was doing... 

If you can't see out must mean the weather is doing ...  nothing?


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> So I looked out the window to see what the weather was doing...
> 
> If you can't see out must mean the weather is doing ...  nothing?



Oh, I think it's doing something out there - you just can't see it  I just looked at the radar because we have a storm coming and you have some serious frozen precipitation going on.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yeah...  and it's supposed to last into late Tues. night.  

My friend has to go into the West Island to pick up her friend at the train station tomorrow late afternoon.  Not the most ideal conditions.  Told her to keep checking the weather as that train is traveling right along with the nasty weather. 

Been stuck on that train stopped for a couple of hours many years ago with 2 infants...  not fun.


----------



## simonbaker

Cooking Goddess said:


> *RP*, yesterday's picture shows more snow than today's. I guess you decided to blow your snow over to *simonbaker*'s neck of the woods?  I hope you all are staying safe and warm and have electricity...
> 
> 
> 
> And humidity. You forgot humidity. I'm not an orchid. More like a cactus. (Watch what you all post about my disposition, people!  ) I can deal with 115 degree Phoenix better than 85 degree Orlando.



Thank you CG!  We got dumped on.  Ended up with 16" of snow.  I got stuck on the way to work. Took 1 1/2 hours to shovel my way out of it. I was 30 mn late for work.  Thank goodness the snow plow came through this afternoon.


----------



## Steve Kroll

simonbaker said:


> Thank you CG!  We got dumped on.  Ended up with 16" of snow.  I got stuck on the way to work. Took 1 1/2 hours to shovel my way out of it. I was 30 mn late for work.  Thank goodness the snow plow came through this afternoon.



I think we're on the same track here. When it stopped snowing this morning we were at about 12". Then it started snowing again. Now we are at about 15" and may get another 3-6" before it finishes.

My neighbor stopped over a few hours ago with a skid loader and helped me get all the hard frozen snow removed from the end of the driveway. I'd still be out there if he hadn't shown up. My snowblower doesn't do ice very well.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bet those Minnesota Twins people are having second thoughts about not putting a dome on the latest ballpark.


Funny, I saw a news story earlier in the week about how Target Field has in-ground heaters that are supposed to help prevent snow from building up. But even with the heaters, it still looked like this on Saturday. They had to cancel their entire 3-game series with the White Sox.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I guess the field heaters can do only so much for blizzard conditions. Too bad they didn't install seat heaters, too.


----------



## dragnlaw

well, the freezing rain stopped, the huge chunks of frozen ice on the lines and trees have fallen and melted. 

Good news is ...it is above freezing.

Bad news is ... the rain all day has now turned to snow - not accumulating BUT...  the nights not over yet 

I so want Spring to arrive.

what's happening with you in town *taxy?*


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> well, the freezing rain stopped, the huge chunks of frozen ice on the lines and trees have fallen and melted.
> 
> Good news is ...it is above freezing.
> 
> Bad news is ... the rain all day has now turned to snow - not accumulating BUT...  the nights not over yet
> 
> I so want Spring to arrive.
> 
> what's happening with you in town *taxy?*


I'm not exactly in town, more like the 'burbs. The weather is pretty much the same as yours. I'm trying to stay in my happy place: I hope the weekend part of this is true. (The temperatures are all in Celsius.)


----------



## caseydog

It is 74F right now, in the middle of the night. It was 36 at this time two days ago. I'm ready to get off this temperature roller coaster. 

I know I should be grateful now, because 105F is just a few months away. 

It is really windy in North Texas right now. Same thing in Oklahoma. I've read that the wildfires up there in OK have killed a person. We are not seeing wildfires here, yet. Conditions are certainly right for them. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

The West Island *IS* _'in town'_ to me taxy.  

Right now it's 31 F.  should be a high of 44 F Cloudy.
Thursday - 40% chance of scattered showers, with a high of 43 F
Friday - cloudy temps pretty much the same 

Saturday SUN with a hi of 52 F


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> The West Island *IS* _'in town'_ to me taxy.
> 
> Right now it's 31 F.  should be a high of 44 F Cloudy.
> Thursday - 40% chance of scattered showers, with a high of 43 F
> Friday - cloudy temps pretty much the same
> 
> Saturday SUN with a hi of 52 F


I understand that the West Island is "in town" to you. But, we still have different micro-climates from the city.

Currently it's 4°C (41°F) with light rain. We did have a few minutes of snow earlier.


----------



## taxlady

If it has seemed colder than usual on the Island of Montreal, it's because it has been.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...-storm/sharevideo/5772541455001/activeweather


----------



## caseydog

It was in the 70s today, but with a cool breeze from the North. Rather odd. A cold front is coming, and Saturday is supposed to be a rainfest in North Texas. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a beautiful morning!  It's in the mid 30's now, getting up to the mid 40's this afternoon.  The weekend forecast it will be in the 50's.  Spring finally found us in SE South Dakota!  If you don't like the weather just wait a couple of days & it always seems to get better!


----------



## dragnlaw

Or wait a couple of days in southeast Quebec and it will snow.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Or wait a couple of days in southeast Quebec and it will snow.


It's overcast with 7°C (45°F)

I guess it depends on what part of southeast Quebec you mean. Wait, you mean south*west* Quebec don't you? This is my seven day forecast:


----------



## dragnlaw

Ooops, yes, southwest....   it trickled snow up until about 2 pm here.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Ooops, yes, southwest....   it trickled snow up until about 2 pm here.



I'm not sure what it did here before 14h00. I got up then.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 70 degrees F and sunny here right now. We're expecting much warmer temperatures the next couple of days. 

If you've been following the news about the volcano eruption in Hawaii, here's a really interesting article that describes the geology of what's going on: What's Beneath Kilauea Hawaii's Most Active Volcano?


----------



## caseydog

The weather thread went dormant there for a while. 

Well, it is Sunny and 88F right now (6PM). Looks like upper 80s and low 90s for the next week, with no rain in the forecast. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reached 84F today.  Already too dang hot...I know, I promise not to hope for snow until July.

Can I wish for an iceberg?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

84, *PF*? Ugh!



caseydog said:


> The weather thread went dormant there for a while...


Winter hibernation.  Well it ain't winter in southern MA anymore, Bunky! The weather is pretty spot-on perfect right now: lowish 70s and bone dry during the day, upper 40s overnight, and sunny. But _only_ during the daytime.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> 84, *PF*? Ugh!
> 
> 
> Winter hibernation.  Well it ain't winter in southern MA anymore, Bunky! The weather is pretty spot-on perfect right now: lowish 70s and bone dry during the day, upper 40s overnight, and sunny. But _only_ during the daytime.



I do like your part of the country in the summer. I have many happy memories of weeks spent on Cape Cod, in a Bed and Breakfast, and a convertible rental car. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice! We haven't been out to the Cape in the summer in ages. Last time we were there was about a decade ago. All I remember is lots of traffic. ridiculously high "in season" prices, and too many people milling around. Much different than my memories from only a few years before that (maybe 2004 or 2005?). We had a nice little timeshare cabin for a week in Mashpee. Walking distance to water, a detached cabin of our own, nice spring blooms everywhere - and very few people. Restaurant prices hadn't been hiked up yet, either. 

Now if we want a summer shore day, we head to the coast in CT or RI. Same water and tasty seafood, fewer people and lower prices. Less touristy.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice! We haven't been out to the Cape in the summer in ages. Last time we were there was about a decade ago. All I remember is lots of traffic. ridiculously high "in season" prices, and too many people milling around. Much different than my memories from only a few years before that (maybe 2004 or 2005?). We had a nice little timeshare cabin for a week in Mashpee. Walking distance to water, a detached cabin of our own, nice spring blooms everywhere - and very few people. Restaurant prices hadn't been hiked up yet, either.
> 
> Now if we want a summer shore day, we head to the coast in CT or RI. Same water and tasty seafood, fewer people and lower prices. Less touristy.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I've eaten well on the CT coast, but Cape Cod was more like a vacation. The prices are higher in the summer months, but being a vacation, we were perfectly okay with the prices. We found this outstanding B&B that served an incredible breakfast, family style. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

48F this morning.  Love it!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 48F this morning.  Love it!


53 here. High of 86 - can't wait! [emoji38]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our high should be about 76F.  Rain predicted...yahoo!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's almost as dark as night, with rain pounding down and thunder rumbling. As a bonus, our area is currently under a tornado watch. I'm hoping our trees stay upright and the power stays on. Thankfully, we haven't had any winds...yet. I hope it stays that way.

Today's high was upper 70s. This weather will drop us down into the upper 50's tomorrow! Mother Nature, make up your mind already!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's almost as dark as night, with rain pounding down and thunder rumbling. As a bonus, our area is currently under a tornado watch. I'm hoping our trees stay upright and the power stays on. Thankfully, we haven't had any winds...yet. I hope it stays that way.
> 
> Today's high was upper 70s. This weather will drop us down into the upper 50's tomorrow! Mother Nature, make up your mind already!



Please stay safe CG along with Himself. The storm is presently right overhead, and I opened one of the windows. I left the blind down. Dumb thing to do. We got a gust of wind that almost took the blind right off at the top. 

Poor Teddy. He is home with Spike and puppy hates thunder. As most dogs and animals do. Spike called me and put the phone to Teddy's ear. Spike asked me to talk to him. He was shaking from head to toe. Any time he is here during a storm, I hold him as tight as I can, and sing s very soft lullaby to him that I sang to all my kids as infants. Then Pirate took the phone and talked to him also. After, Spike said Teddy seemed a lot calmer. 

Have I totally lost it? I am singing lullabies to a dog over the phone! It appears that Teddy has me, Pirate and Spike wrapped very tightly around his little paw. I have become one of those old ladies that talks foolishness to a dog over the phone. The kind of person who has always pooh pooh'd these type of folks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

71F and clouding up.  I hand watered my wilting flowers.  I would water, but looks like rain any moment.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Please stay safe CG along with Himself. The storm is presently right overhead, and I opened one of the windows. I left the blind down. Dumb thing to do. We got a gust of wind that almost took the blind right off at the top.
> 
> Poor Teddy. He is home with Spike and puppy hates thunder. As most dogs and animals do. Spike called me and put the phone to Teddy's ear. Spike asked me to talk to him. He was shaking from head to toe. Any time he is here during a storm, I hold him as tight as I can, and sing s very soft lullaby to him that I sang to all my kids as infants. Then Pirate took the phone and talked to him also. After, Spike said Teddy seemed a lot calmer.
> 
> Have I totally lost it? I am singing lullabies to a dog over the phone! It appears that Teddy has me, Pirate and Spike wrapped very tightly around his little paw. I have become one of those old ladies that talks foolishness to a dog over the phone. The kind of person who has always pooh pooh'd these type of folks.



My Teddy, AKA Psycho-poodle, doesn't even move during a thunderstorm. If the tornado sirens go off at night, I have to make him get up, so we will be ready to jump into the crawlspace under the stairs that very well may be where they find our bodies if a tornado actually hits. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Fireworks and thunder get Maya excited.  She thinks we'll be hunting/shooting rats and raccoons.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Please stay safe CG along with Himself...


We had this covered, *Addie*. Don't forget, we're from the Midwest. Weather like this is nothing for us. It's the natives that I know that get all bundled up in knots that I worry about. In fact, when we moved here, we really missed big rain storms with the lightening and thunder. I'm not sure, though, if their increased frequency in New England is good for the locals' nerves!

No matter when you're from, though, tornadoes are a scary thing. We've been fortunate in that we've never had to deal with riding one out. Being about 3 miles from the end spot of the one that cut through MA June 1, 2011 was close enough.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Is Your Weather Like Right Now?*

WELL ...
Do y'all really want to know?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlWSzz1ieVI

Let me share with you a short video that I took
This is from a week ago, but everyday (pretty much, I mean we do get rain now and again) is like this here where I come from
ALOHA Y'ALL !!!


----------



## caseydog

Looks like you guys in the Northeast are getting Texas Spring weather. Wind, rain hail, tornadoes... down here, we call that a Tuesday (or Wednesday, Thursday -- whatever). 

CG, I actually have ridden out a tornado, and F5 tornado, and it was in Ohio, not Texas. April 3, 1974. Do you remember that day? Record setting tornado outbreak. I'll never forget it, or coming out of the basement, walking outside, and suddenly realizing that half the houses on our street were gone. It took a few seconds for my brain to process. 

Here in North Texas, it is sunny and hot today. Nothing of much interest to report. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful sunny day.  75F, perfect weather for us in SE South Dakota


----------



## taxlady

Gorgeous, sunny spring day here on the Island of Montreal. Currently 17°C (63°F) with an expected high of 21°C (70°F).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> ...CG, I actually have ridden out a tornado, and F5 tornado, and it was in Ohio, not Texas. April 3, 1974. Do you remember that day?...


Xenia Tornado. My not-yet SIL and her hubby were recently moved up from Kettering, OH, where they lived when he was a student at U-Dayton. He had graduated, got a job, and had been assigned to the Cleveland area autumn of '73. Since this was before cell phones or beepers or any quick-contact means, I would have been worried out of my mind had they still been living down there.

My most vivid memory of a high-wind encounter was when I was a little kid. I remember that my Dad and I had gone downtown (we lived five miles from Public Square back then) to buy flowers for my Mom.  She loved fresh flowers, and there were many corner street sellers with buckets of flowers practically every day of the week. When we got back home, Mom came running out of the house yelling "get in here, there's a tornado warning in the area". I was maybe four at the time, didn't process it as anything more than a bad rainstorm with cool winds - and Mom probably lost a few years off of her life while we were gone. Thankfully, there were no reported tornadoes that time, as far as I know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

HOT, it's HOT   I break out into sweat just walking outside.


----------



## caseydog

simonbaker said:


> Beautiful sunny day.  75F, perfect weather for us in SE South Dakota



Are you near Wolsey or Huron, SD? I'm working there next week. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> HOT, it's HOT   I break out into sweat just walking outside.



Uh oh, it must be over 60F.  

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Uh oh, it must be over 60F.
> 
> CD


Exactly!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

The "vog" here in Hawaii is a bit thick after the last big blow
today from Kilauea Volcano on the Big Island aka Hawaii Island (where we are NOT).  This plumb of Volcanic Ash is spreading and I didn't think to bring my inhaler... The trade winds should be back by tomorrow and move the vog offshore.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Exactly!



Something ain't quite right about you. You can't be old, cause we old folks don't like cold. If it get's to the 70s, in your parts, I suggest you go out and look at the things the rest of us call "plants and flowers." 

You might even want to get your truck washed, just so you know what color it is. 

If you ever want to know what "hot'" really is, you are welcome at my house. We can eat some really good food, and you can gain a real appreciation for air-conditioning. 

In return, if I ever want to know how good hot soup is, before rolling up in ten layers of covers for the night, you can do me the same favor. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Something ain't quite right about you. You can't be old, cause we old folks don't like cold. If it get's to the 70s, in your parts, I suggest you go out and look at the things the rest of us call "plants and flowers."
> 
> You might even want to get your truck washed, just so you know what color it is.
> 
> If you ever want to know what "hot'" really is, you are welcome at my house. We can eat some really good food, and you can gain a real appreciation for air-conditioning.
> 
> In return, if I ever want to know how good hot soup is, before rolling up in ten layers of covers for the night, you can do me the same favor.
> 
> CD



Fairly simple, really...I had heat stroke when I was about 8 years old and my body thermostat is broken.  I'm running a fever if I hit 98.6, much like you do if you hit 100.

Thanks for the invite and you are welcome here, anytime.  Just remember your wool socks.  

It is 50F here and I'm not wearing a coat or sweater.  Slept fine under a sheet with the windows open.


----------



## RPCookin

Rainy, windy, 50°.  Good for the crops and the ducks.  Me, I'm staying in today.


----------



## taxlady

Currently 18°C (64°F) and overcast. It rained earlier and there is more rain in the forecast. Of course there is. It's a long weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

43F rainy, it's been raining since midnight.  A couple of my planters are flooded, forgot to put holes in the bottom.


----------



## GotGarlic

Rainy here, too, although temps are in the 70s.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good thing I'm not planning on going anywhere.  Bridge into town is under water.


----------



## caseydog

It is cloudy and 89 here, with a nice breeze. It was sunny and 94 yesterday, but felt a lot hotter. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

RPCookin said:


> Rainy, windy, 50°.  Good for the crops and the ducks.  Me, I'm staying in today.


Hundreds and hundreds of miles apart, and yet we have the same weather. Perfect soup weather!


----------



## Cheryl J

88F here at 5PM.  NOT looking forward to the upcoming triple digits.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 43F rainy, it's been raining since midnight.  A couple of my planters are flooded, forgot to put holes in the bottom.


 I guess I should put my plants outside. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was going to say that it is raining - again.  We've has so much rain I'm afraid I'll be growing gills and webbed feet! Anyway, in the time it took for me to read a couple of threads, the sun is now coming out. So give it a half hour and it will be really sultry.  Or, if I'm lucky, snowing.


----------



## simonbaker

Cool 55F, slightly windy, off & on again rain & overcast in SE South Dakota


----------



## caseydog

Summer is definitely here. It is 94F right now, and with the humidity, the heat index is 99F. It doesn't get any better this week. One week from today, the forecast high is 105F.

CD


----------



## caseydog

simonbaker said:


> Cool 55F, slightly windy, off & on again rain & overcast in SE South Dakota



I just got back from SE South Dakota (Huron), and it was surprisingly hot there. I was working outside, and I got pretty hot and sweaty. It rained Wednesday morning, and then got sunny and hot... and humid. It kind of felt like Texas. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

HOT!  90F and I just walked back from Mom and Dad's.  It's 3 blocks away and I had to stop at the c-store for an ice water.  Of course, waiting for the coal train to pass by didn't help.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> HOT!  90F and I just walked back from Mom and Dad's.  It's 3 blocks away and I had to stop at the c-store for an ice water.  Of course, waiting for the coal train to pass by didn't help.



We are at 96 right now. Psycho-poodle wants to go for a walk -- he sits by his leash and gives me the hairy eyeball as a subtle hint that he wants to walk. By 8PM, we may go for a walk. It should be in the mid to lower 80s by then. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Last night's report was that today would be hot and humid. Well it did get hot (87) today, but the dew point stayed below 60 degrees. We did close up and put the air conditioning on before going to bed last night, but it will be shut off by about midnight tonight. Why? There is a chance we might want to put the furnace on tomorrow. The high of the day on Sunday will be whatever the temperature is when the clock strikes midnight, if not sooner. Tomorrow's high will be around 58...and dropping.  Himself referred to this spring's weather as "atmospheric menopause".


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself referred to this spring's weather as *"atmospheric menopause."*



That is a very clever new term. Maybe it will take over terms like global warming or climate change... AKA, scientific reality. _Atmospheric Menopause_ could be the new "hoax" for people to deny. I like it -- it's catchy. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh Mother...Mother...Mother Nature. What is UP with you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had the windows wide open and a fan going so I could cool down enough to sleep.  About 2 am, I finally draped a sheet over me.


It is currently 57F with humidity @ 97%, looks like I am swimming to work.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh Mother...Mother...Mother Nature. What is UP with you?



Her hormones have run amok!


----------



## phinz




----------



## GotGarlic

It's another beautiful day here - 76 degrees, mostly cloudy and a gentle north breeze. Nice day to finish up my planting for the summer.


----------



## roadfix

June gloom.....   my kinda weather.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> June gloom.....   my kinda weather.


Same here and I'm enjoying it. Currently 15°C and overcast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am not allowed to write here what I think about the weather...wake me when it's reasonable @ 32F and NO wind.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our weather is confused. We had a sunny AM as the temps warmed from the upper 40s, tried to touch 70 briefly but just did a dismal warm-up-cool-down cycle very quickly, and settled into the lower 60s for most of the day. The afternoon saw rain, a bit of sun (but that was just from a sucker hole), and dropping temperatures. For all I know, we might end up waking up to snow on the ground - if we aren't thinking of putting on the A/C, that is.


----------



## Kayelle

Typical "June Gloom" here again today....hate days with no sun.


----------



## roadfix

Another June Gloom.....   my kinda weather.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ours is more like an early May gloom the last two days. Only 59 degrees here at the moment, with no expectations of it getting warmer today. Another half-dozen degrees warmer, and some sun, and it would be perfect. Guess I have to settle for what we get, though.


----------



## JustJoel

No clouds, windy, high temp today 100°F in Lost Wages.


----------



## Cheryl J

No June Gloom here in these parts of California, but I'm more inland than Kay and RF.  Sunny and bright blue sky here today.  94F and a light breeze.


----------



## caseydog

94F with a heat index of 102F. Hot and humid. No breeze. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's finally starting to cool down so maybe I can get some sleep tonight.  70F @ 8:50 pm.


----------



## Caslon

I still crank up my bed warmer pad to high, the same with my top electric blanket before climbing into bed. Now that summer is nearer, I turn off both after getting into bed to avoid throwing my blankets off in the night.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My wife took this last night. Looking south off our front porch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is a lucky and brilliant shot!


----------



## Caslon

Now that everyone has a smart phone, why not more UFO shots recently?


----------



## blissful

Caslon said:


> Now that everyone has a smart phone, why not more UFO shots recently?




Beside the point, I don't have a smart phone, not everyone wants one.


On the point, excellent point Caslon. So Why not more pictures of them?



Another thought, everyone with a smart phone is looking down.


----------



## Caslon

They're as far above us as we are to an ameba.  They  come and go between selfies.


----------



## caseydog

We've had some stormy weather in North Texas the last few days. I've been lucky, just thunderstorms. They've had grapefruit size hail 50 miles West of me. That kind of hail puts holes in roofs and cars. 

We had a tree blow down about an hour ago up the street from me -- actually, it split in half, so half of it is still standing. It was a Bradford Pear tree, that was planted before the city made them illegal to plant. Cheap trash tree. 

Summer in North Texas. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

blissful said:


> Beside the point, I don't have a smart phone, not everyone wants one.
> 
> 
> On the point, excellent point Caslon. So Why not more pictures of them?
> 
> 
> 
> *Another thought, everyone with a smart phone is looking down.*



....   +1


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's already 80 and humid outside this AM - feels like 80 right now but I imagine that as the day gets warmer and/or more humid, feel like temp will go up and up.


----------



## Caslon

Sudden decrease in smart phone recordings of UFOs.   All other smart phone recordings , yes.


----------



## cjmmytunes

78 & cloudy.  Feels humid outside.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's 100F now at a little after 8PM, down from a high of 107F today. A high of 111F tomorrow, and 109F the next few days after that.  Ugh.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I feel for you. Cheryl.  I thought we had it bad here on the East Coast.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> I feel for you. Cheryl.  I thought we had it bad here on the East Coast.


But it's a DRY heat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hope I'm not bothering you folks with the knowledge of my weather.  Cool, sometimes muggy.  I make sure I am wearing socks and have a jacket...I LOVE it. 62F


I have to go mow the yard because of all the rain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Oh, the summer night
Has a smile of light,
And she sits on a sapphire throne.
–Barry Cornwall (1787–1874)_


----------



## phinz

It's raining here. Finally. I thought my lawn was going to pack up and move somewhere else.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

phinz said:


> It's raining here. Finally. I thought my lawn was going to pack up and move somewhere else.




Mine is overgrown...want some?


----------



## phinz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mine is overgrown...want some?



Mine was turning brown and getting crispy. It still hasn't left, but it looks like the honeymoon might be over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

phinz said:


> Mine was turning brown and getting crispy. It still hasn't left, but it looks like the honeymoon might be over.


 LOL!


20 minutes to mow mine, took longer to weed wack.


----------



## dragnlaw

So far (knock on wood)  we've been having the most wonderful summer.  Last 2 summers were really the pits.  don't think we even had one last year.  

At the moment we've got warm/hot days and cool sleepable nights.


----------



## caseydog

It is 97F here right now at 5:10 pm. I am photographing two cars tomorrow in NC Texas... the forecast is 102F. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Now that everyone has a smart phone, why not more UFO shots recently?



Because they are "smart" phones. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

We've gotten ,6" of rain in the past 24 hours, more rain predicted in SE South Dakota.


----------



## roadfix

simonbaker said:


> We've gotten ,6" of rain in the past 24 hours, more rain predicted in SE South Dakota.



If we got that much rain my house would slide all the way down my back yard and crash into the home below....


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> But it's a DRY heat!


 
 I used to have a Tshirt that said that, with a skeleton on it. 

110 here now.


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> If we got that much rain my house would slide all the way down my back yard and crash into the home below....



Yes, everything is flooded. The storm sewers can't keep up.  Some sunshine would be theropuetic to many people!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I wish we could have taken an inch or two of that rain off of your hands (and drains), *simonbaker*. Our ground is parched - and we need rain to activate the fungus that kills off gypsy moth larvae. Hopefully we get something meaningful this weekend.

We did get a few huge drops of rain. By the time I closed the windows in the sun room, the drops had stopped. Oh, well...


----------



## Rascal

First month of winter here, wettest June in memory, 17 hrs of sunlight this month, suns out today so maybe it's looking up. Average about 8 deg Celsius.  You guys on the side of the world while you can.lol.

Russ


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> But it's a DRY heat!




Does the phrase "air you can wear" ring a bell?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> [emoji38] I used to have a Tshirt that said that, with a skeleton on it. [emoji38]
> 
> 110 here now.


[emoji38]


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Does the phrase "air you can wear" ring a bell?[emoji38]


Oh yeah. Or air you need scuba gear to breathe [emoji38]


----------



## roadfix

Rascal said:


> First month of winter here, wettest June in memory, 17 hrs of sunlight this month, suns out today so maybe it's looking up. Average about 8 deg Celsius.  You guys on the side of the world while you can.lol.
> 
> Russ



I assume you're located in NZ.    Are you sure you're getting that many hours of daylight this time of the year?    You should be getting the shortest daylight hours this week.


----------



## dragnlaw

cjmmytunes said:


> Does the phrase* "air you can wear"* ring a bell?



Never heard that one...  Funny!


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> I assume you're located in NZ.    Are you sure you're getting that many hours of daylight this time of the year?    You should be getting the shortest daylight hours this week.



17 hours of sunlight in one month doesn't seem like much, to me. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> 17 hours of sunlight in one month doesn't seem like much, to me.
> 
> CD


 
That's what I took from Russ's post as well....17 hours in one month, not per day.


----------



## Rascal

roadfix said:


> I assume you're located in NZ.    Are you sure you're getting that many hours of daylight this time of the year?    You should be getting the shortest daylight hours this week.



Yip,I'm in nz, and that number is correct but today was nice and sunny, add maybe 5 hrs today, we are past the shortest day so it can only get better.

Russ


----------



## roadfix

Rascal said:


> Yip,I'm in nz, and that number is correct but today was nice and sunny, add maybe 5 hrs today, we are past the shortest day so it can only get better.
> 
> Russ



Oops...  I missed that.  17 hours in a month...
This is why I always have trouble with reading...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Oops...  I missed that.  17 hours in a month...
> This is why I always have trouble with reading...


Dyslexics of the world untie!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dyslexics of the world untie!


----------



## caseydog

It was over 100 yesterday, because I was working yesterday. Today was not so bad. We had 50/50 sun and clouds, and a decent breeze. 

Tomorrow I fly to Sarasota, Florida for five days. It will be ten degrees cooler, but a whole lot more humid. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are supposed to get all the way up to 65F today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our current temperature has dropped two degrees from the day's high - it's now 86. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  "Operation Tucked In" has officially commenced. Just like we do in the worst of the winter, we've closed the fins on all of the windows, pulled down the room darkening shades in all of the bedrooms, and are keeping our noses inside of our climate-controlled  house. It's still light enough to navigate, so no walking into furniture. Besides, with the heavily wooded back yard facing west, we end up putting interior lights on often even when the windows are nekkid.

Looks like this run of temps dancing with 90 degrees will last for a whole week.  I'll have to suck it up to replenish some supplies - which I'll do in one trip since I have an appointment on Monday that has been rescheduled four times already!


----------



## dragnlaw

I hear yuh CG.  right now at 6 pm the temp has drop about 2 degrees - so now it is only 89F except it feels like 97 with the humidity. 

Monday will be nasty with a high of 96F - have no idea what the humidity will add.  

didn't close up the windows nor turn on the AC today - but probably tonight. 

I need the AC due to heat problems with my body - but I can't stand to close the windows after the winter is over!  I want to hear the birds. I want to smell the air! I want to feel the wind! (when there is any)


----------



## GotGarlic

Our current temperature has also dropped two degrees from the day's high - it's now 91, with a heat index of 98. I've spent most of the day inside, but DH just can't help himself. He's tired of the peeling paint on the front porch, so he scraped it, washed it, repainted the porch swing and started painting the porch so we can see what the color looks like dry.

And now he's walking the dog :crazy: I don't know how he does it. This heat makes me melt. I did get to the grocery store today, though.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a balmy mid-nineties today, with HI of 107 according to the TV weatherman. My shaded thermometer now says it's 88°F. More of the same predicted for tomorrow, I am in love with my air conditioner!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

59F and rainy <ducks and runs>


----------



## dragnlaw

don't duck and run Princess - open up the daybeds - you are about to get a slew of visitors!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> don't duck and run Princess - open up the daybeds - you are about to get a slew of visitors!




Missed it, we are back up to 60F already.


----------



## dragnlaw

No problem, PF - I'll take it!  

Actually turned the AC on tonight.  woof!

Update - it is 75 outside right now which is not bad - but the humidity is dripping.


----------



## taxlady

Yup, we're at the start of a heat wave that is predicted to last until Friday. They are giving all the warnings about staying hydrated and that it is particularly risky for the young, the elderly, and the ill. I'm in love with my AC too. I'm mostly staying inside.

Had a bit of rain and lightning this evening. More is in the forecast.


----------



## caseydog

*HOT!!!*

102f

CD


----------



## taxlady

We are having a heat wave. I'm staying inside my air conditioned house.

Screenshot of our weather and forecast. "Moving Day" is today, 1 July, because in Quebec, most residential leases start 1 July and end 30 June. Yes, it does mean that all large part of the city is playing "musical apartments" today. 33°C = 91°F and 43°C = 109°F


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm inside, and in air conditioning, and yet the heat still seems to suck the energy right out of me. I'm trying to stay cool, remembering with fondness that one day of spring we had between winter and this. *sigh* Meanwhile, I think this sums up how I feel:


----------



## Andy M.

Same here. Hot and humid. No breeze.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Same here. Hot and humid. No breeze.


I think that you, I, CG, Dragnlaw, and Rocklobster are all "enjoying" the same weather system.


----------



## Rascal

Mid winter here, 9 deg Celsius here, raining. I'd swap a week with you guys.

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

85F getting miserable.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm inside, and in air conditioning, and yet the heat still seems to suck the energy right out of me. I'm trying to stay cool, remembering with fondness that one day of spring we had between winter and this. *sigh* Meanwhile, I think this sums up how I feel:



C'mon CG, haven't you heard, nothing to see here... it's all a hoax. 

Besides, feel fortunate that you are, um, "well seasoned," like me. it is your grandchildren who will be around when the really bad stuff happens, thanks to us. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> C'mon CG, haven't you heard, nothing to see here... it's all a hoax.
> 
> CD


Snort


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Snort



Is that a good snort, or should I be offended? 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> Is that a good snort, or should I be offended?
> 
> CD


It means that if I had been drinking something, I would have snorted it. So, if your comment was irony, it means I agree with you.


----------



## buckytom

96° today. And Oy, it's so humid. I'm schvitzin' all over the place.

Hot town summer in the city 
Back of my neck getting dirt and gritty 
Been down, isn't it a pity 
Doesn't seem to be a shadow in the city 
All around people looking half dead 
Walking on the sidewalk hotter than a match head


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> It means that if I had been drinking something, I would have snorted it. So, if your comment was irony, it means I agree with you.



Thanks. It is a personal goal of mine to make people blow beverages out of their noses. Yeah, I'm weird. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> 96° today. And Oy, it's so humid. I'm schvitzin' all over the place.
> 
> Hot town summer in the city
> Back of my neck getting dirt and gritty
> Been down, isn't it a pity
> Doesn't seem to be a shadow in the city
> All around people looking half dead
> Walking on the sidewalk hotter than a match head



So, you having a few "Lovin' Spoonfuls" of dinner tonight? Maybe some _*Pork Roll*_ sandwiches? 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Oh yeah. Or air you need scuba gear to breathe [emoji38]




That too!  I've noticed that I have to use my inhaler more lately when the weather like this is around.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have less than 24 hours left of "air you can drink". Oh my gosh, the air is so soupy you practically have to swim through it. Cold front on the move from up *whiska* and *Steve*'s way, though, and I thank them very much for sharing. Until then, I say a thank you prayer each night for Willis Carrier.


----------



## taxlady

It's 02:46 and the weather is 27°C (81°F) and feels like 38°C (100°F). It's supposed to go down to 23°C (73°F) overnight. They have also promised thunder storms, but I haven't seen a hint of that yet. Tomorrow is supposed to be cooler and "refreshing".


----------



## dragnlaw

Nope, no storm here.  First they said starting at 9pm - then it was to be around 2-3am.  Nothing happened.  


But it is a balmy 71 F that FEELS like 71 F and it is supposed to drop to 68 F by noon! 

but not gonna turn off the A/C just yet...

aside from me, who else had to google Willis Carrier?  I guessed correctly but didn't actually know.


----------



## Addie

It was 93ºF when Pirate had to leave for a Dr.'s appointment. Hot black tar to stand on while waiting for the bus going and coming home again. The sweat was running down his arms in streams. I haven't been out of the house since last Wednesday. So I haven't felt the temps.


----------



## roadfix

Just past 9AM here and it's already in the low 90's.   At least the humidity is on the low side.    I did a little landscaping at 6AM and am on my second quart of Gatorade.


----------



## taxlady

Woohoo!  It's 20°C (68°F) and feels like 20°C. We got a wee bit of rain, but no sign of the promised thunderstorm.


----------



## GotGarlic

Our temperature just dropped from 92F to 76F in the last 15 minutes. A storm'sa comin' [emoji38]


----------



## Kayelle

The temp is 110F right now, and dry as a bone at 9% humidity. At least there's no wind.


Yep, it's a dry heat but so is an oven.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, Kay.  I hope you're inside keeping cool - 110 is mighty high for your area! 

It's "only" 108 here right now.


----------



## Kayelle

He we are Cheryl...


----------



## Cheryl J

Love that!


----------



## roadfix

I'm in an A/C'ed building and am on my third quart of Gatorade.   Haven't had much solid food today except for bananas and crackers.   It's almost 4PM here and it's 107 outside.  Rock.


----------



## Mad Cook

Unusually warm for the North West of England but with a light breeze that makes it feel better.  My summer frocks are getting a good airing. 

It hasn't rained for about 4 weeks in this area. I was a little hopeful this afternoon when a cloud passed over that it might rain during the night and save me from having to water my herb garden tomorrow but it was a false alarm. 

No-one has started squealing about water shortages in my area but there are hosepipe bans in some other parts of these islands. Last weekend I passed two of the reservoirs which serve this area and they weren't too depleted.


----------



## roadfix

First time I heard the word "hosepipe".    We call them garden hose.    And we don't have gardens, we have back yards....


----------



## Mad Cook

roadfix said:


> First time I heard the word "hosepipe". We call them garden hose. And we don't have gardens, we have back yards....


We have back yards too but they're paved areas and "posh" people call them "patios"


"Two countries divided by a common language"


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> The temp is 110F right now, and dry as a bone at 9% humidity. At least there's no wind.
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a dry heat but so is an oven.


Crumbs, and we're complaining! 

It's 1.15am on Saturday morning here and the temp is 65F with 74% humidity. 

In the day time it's been in the late 70s/early 80s


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cold* front moved into our area, too. My nose and toes are freezing, and I'm enjoying it a lot! It's going to be really good sleeping weather tonight. Central air is nice, but fresh air is better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

75F @ 10:30 pm...I'm driving north until I see icebergs.


----------



## Caslon

Cars are starting to be like airplanes. Outside temperature while driving shown, inside temperature shown.  Destination on screen map shown.  Auto parallel parking initiated.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Both ambient temp and RealFeel temp is 75!  Mom and I actually did grocery shopping at 6:30 am today, it was just too hot after we got out of Walmart yesterday.


----------



## Caslon

Sad to see fires burning up homes.   A chopper showed a house burning up and yet there wasn't that much fire around that property.  Weird.


----------



## roadfix

With my central AC running all day yesterday the temp inside the house never fell below 91.  We have a crappy AC system.   It was still over 100 at 9pm last night.


----------



## Caslon

109 F  here yesterday.  The next few days are expected to be cooler.  It's good it's a Saturday.  Otherwise roofing and paving must go on.  I laugh at that picture from England where it's so hot a dump trucks wheels melted into the pavement and got stuck.


----------



## cjmmytunes

72 and cloudy here this AM.  At least the AC isn't running constantly.


----------



## GotGarlic

75, sunny and breezy at noon here today. It's going to be a beautiful day [emoji295]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bah!  90F already, I'm trying to water in the shade.  My yard is parched after this last week.


----------



## CakePoet

We are having a drought, trees going yellow,  there is lack of food for cows and horses..


----------



## cjmmytunes

It was actually chilly when I went out to get the paper this AM.  High of 82 today and not a lot of humidity - I'll take it.


----------



## Mad Cook

Found myself sitting out in the back garden in my nightgown at 2am last night. Couldn't sleep. I live in what, over here, is called a bungalow (single storey house - I believe the word comes from a Hindi word adopted from India during the Raj.) 

The terms of my insurance coverage is that ground floor windows have to be closed and locked after occupants have gone to bed (a pretty standard term in the UK, I believe). Which means I can't have my bedroom window open. I may need to buy an electric fan if this keeps up!


----------



## dragnlaw

Mad Cook said:


> The terms of my insurance coverage is that ground floor windows have to be closed and locked after occupants have gone to bed (a pretty standard term in the UK, I believe). Which means I can't have my bedroom window open. I may need to buy an electric fan if this keeps up!



would they accept rails? or grates? 
A lot of people here put them on their basement windows to deter break-ins.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> would they accept rails? or grates?
> A lot of people here put them on their basement windows to deter break-ins.


Wouldn't that be a hazard in a bedroom in case of fire? Maybe a window that can be locked in a partially open position, leaving an opening too small to climb in through?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I Laid there for 5 minutes sweltering last night, wondering why I was not getting my cross breeze, I had forgotten to open the window above my bed.  All of my windows are open at night.  If there is someone skulking around the neighborhood the dogs will let me know.  They bark at everything.


Currently 94F...I'm melting.....


----------



## Katie H

Hot as the hinges of hell right now.  Not only is it hot, the humidity is so intense that we can nearly cut the air with a machete.


Damn!  It's oppressive.  



Not only that, our AC croaked in our vehicle on an hour's drive to the doctor.




Crap, crap, crap!


As we made our journey to the doctor's office, we damn near melted. 



In the end, we had WD40 air conditioning...windows down, 40 miles per hour.


As Paul Harvey would say, you'll get the ....rest of the story.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We've actually had a nice couple of days here, it was actually cool when I went out and got the paper this AM.  Fixed our breakfast without the AC coming on but I expect it to make itself known any minute now.... and there it goes.


----------



## caseydog

We just had a nice thunderstorm. We got about 30 minutes of good, soaking rain, and the temperature dropped to 86. 

We REALLY needed that rain. Green stuff was turning yellow and brown rapidly. 

CD


----------



## TATTRAT

Hot, but with the humidity down, it's far more tolerable. It's a tough gig, but I managed to get 2 hours in at the pool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

102F as a high today, it's now 89F...come on winter!  Please!


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 102F as a high today, it's now 89F...come on winter!  Please!



I _really_ feel bad for you, Princess. I am used to that kind of heat. I don't like it, but I am used to it. 

I can't say I like winter's cold any better, though. I like our two weeks of Spring weather, and our two weeks of Fall weather in North Texas. 

Cold showers are good for more than just men who have been "alone" for a long time.   

A cold shower before bedtime can also help a person get some sleep. 

I have a two level house, with two separate HVAC systems. Right now, they are running at least 80-percent of the time I am at home. When I am out of town, I turn the downstairs thermostat to 78, and the upstairs up to 80-degrees. They still run about 50-percent of the day. 

When I am in town, but not at home, I have to keep part of the house cool enough for my dog. He stays downstairs when I am gone. I set the first floor thermostat for 74, and that seems to be cool enough for him. I let the upstairs get hotter. Hot air rises, so keeping the first floor cool enough for my dog works out fine. 

When I am at home, my bedroom is downstairs, so I set the downstairs thermostat to 70 right before I go to bed. I can't sleep if I am hot. 

My office is upstairs, and I set my upstairs thermostat constantly depending on whether I am up there or not. If I am not up there, I let it get hot, to save some money. 

CD



CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A heavenly 66F now at 5:45 am, by 9 it will be getting close to 80. Hopefully we will stay in the lower 90's today for the high.  Still too darn hot, but better the the triple digits from the last few days.


As for cold showers, I discovered those when I was a kid.  Have had a broken body thermometer since I was about 9 years old. Bad heat stroke then and a few times since, most recent Heat Stroke was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cjmmytunes

80 and sunny, supposed to have some storms this afternoon/evening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 97F when I left work, by the time I hit the bottom of the hill the temp had dropped 15 degrees and was raining like crazy.  When I got home (8 miles away) it was 87F, hot breeze from the northeast.


----------



## Rascal

Minus 5 not far from me yesterday, a frost normally presents a nice day. 9 deg Celsius today. Quiet day work wise today, suits me. Lol.

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rascal said:


> Minus 5 not far from me yesterday, a frost normally presents a nice day. 9 deg Celsius today. Quiet day work wise today, suits me. Lol.
> 
> Russ




I could live with that temp, give me a sweater and I am happy.  It is now 80F outside. In the house it's 87F, that's with the ac at 61F in the bedroom.


----------



## JustJoel

Last time I checked, it was 93°. Uncommonly humid here in Sin City, because of recent storms. We had a spectacular one the night before last. Thunder, lightening, torrential downpours and 50 mph winds. It was dramatic and awesome, except for the damage it caused.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We had so many thunderstorms last night it wasn't even funny.  I'd get almost asleep and BOOM, here comes another one.  I'm dragging right now.


76 and cloudy right now.  More storms possibly this afternoon/evening.


----------



## roadfix

I'll take lower temps and 70% humidity over hot temps and 10% humidity.....after what we had here a few days ago...


----------



## Mad Cook

Went to bed very late last night and didn't wake until 9.30 this morning. Listened to the serial on the radio and have just got up (11am!).


It hasn't rained here for nearly 6 weeks and it's been almost unbearably hot (at least for the north of England!). I opened the door to let the cat out and it had rained overnight. Everywhere was wet and shining,the air smelled fresh and bright and the garden and my pots of herbs outside the back door are beginning to look better already. And it's COOL!


Sorry to rub this in, especially for those of you who live in "desert" areas. This summer has been unusually hot and we aren't very good at "tropical" weather here. Nowhere in Britain is further than 75 miles from the sea so I suppose that's why our heat goes hand in hand with high humidity - 74% the other night!


----------



## cjmmytunes

74 degrees and 98% humidity right now.  But it's only supposed to get to 80 today.


----------



## simonbaker

Heat & humidity finally gave us. A little break last night in SE South Dakota.  Around 8:30 pm last night it just poured rain.  Flash floods warning, we got 6/10 in 30 minutes.  Dark and overcast this morning, look like rain again.


----------



## CakePoet

The drought has turned in to starving animals, not enough feed for the cows and horses,  it is really bad. 

But just my summer here in Sweden and I know you just want to hear happy things about hot days and cool nights, which we dont have in my area, it just hot, dry and bad.


----------



## caseydog

I have no idea what is happening at home. I am in Florida right now, and it is in the low 90s, with ridiculous humidity. I have to let my cameras and lenses sit in the trunk of the car in the sun before I use them, or they fog up. I can't go from AC to outdoors without fogging. 

Working outdoors right now is brutal -- in most of the places I've been working. Two days ago, I was working in NY, and it was not what I would call, "pleasant." 

CD


----------



## Caslon

caseydog said:


> I have no idea what is happening at home. I am in Florida right now, and it is in the low 90s, with ridiculous humidity. I have to let my cameras and lenses sit in the trunk of the car in the sun before I use them, or they fog up. I can't go from AC to outdoors without fogging.
> 
> Working outdoors right now is brutal -- in most of the places I've been working. Two days ago, I was working in NY, and it was not what I would call, "pleasant."
> 
> CD



It seems there's an El Nina or El Nino weather pattern that we're all in  every year.  I read that we're in an El Nina weather pattern now.


----------



## cjmmytunes

74 and mostly sunny at 8:35am.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> It seems there's an El Nina or El Nino weather pattern that we're all in  every year.  I read that we're in an El Nina weather pattern now.



No El Niño right now. A good chance of that at the end of 2018, beginning of 2019. La Niña effects are less drastic, and not likely to cause high temperatures in places like Wyoming. PF should be cold and wet if we had La Niña effects right now -- which I'm sure would make her happy. 

The jet stream is all over the place. I hear that it is caused by the biggest hoax in history. Some kind of "scientific" BS. I'm thinking prayer, and maybe sacrificing a lamb are our best bet.  

CD


----------



## Caslon

Jet stream does what it wants, forget the hoax.  I used to read the Farmer's Almanac and check out their predictions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

¡Come on La Niña!
67F, nice enough I have to go mow the jungle outside.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Jet stream does what it wants, forget the hoax.  I used to read the Farmer's Almanac and check out their predictions.



Well, there are actually very well defined reasons for current jet stream behavior. But, they are "inconvenient." 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Sunny and 84F here today, with low humidity at 46% - low for us anyway [emoji38] I just got back from running errands and I'm enjoying a glass of lemonade on the front porch under our new ceiling fan. Feels great.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I see the lemonade, GG, but I don't see you. That must mean that...you're invisible?!?!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I see the lemonade, GG, but I don't see you. That must mean that...you're invisible?!?!


 She is just a bit shy...   
Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

HOT  94F, just walked back from Mom's and am ready for a nap...if I can get cool enough.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I see the lemonade, GG, but I don't see you. That must mean that...you're invisible?!?!


I must be! 


Just Cooking said:


> She is just a bit shy...
> Ross


Who, me?!? [emoji38]


----------



## Caslon

We hardly have any weather here now, thanks to La Nina.  Be careful what I wish for, granted.


----------



## Cheryl J

105F here and still climbing. Ugh.

My daughters and their families have the right idea.  They both have their vacations around the same time - oldest daughter and family are on a cruise ship and are probably in Juneau, Alaska by now, youngest daughter and her fam are on the beach in Santa Barbara and moving on up the CA coastline.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> I must be! Who, me?!? [emoji38]


 
 
Beautiful porch, GG. I love it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> [emoji38]
> Beautiful porch, GG. I love it.


Thank you, Cheryl! You're welcome to come by for a cold one anytime! [emoji38]


----------



## Cheryl J

I'd love that!


----------



## Katie H

It's been as hot as the hinges of Hell the last few days here.  Today's "feels-like" temp was about 105 to 108.  The humidity is so high we darned near need a machete to cut our way through it.


I don't handle this well anymore because of some of the cancer medication I have to take, so it's mostly inside with the AC.


Somehow a cold front has new meaning this time of the year.


----------



## Caslon

Summer 2018. Are you all keeping warm?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 75 @ 8:25am.  Going to have a warm couple of days coming up - lower 90s.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's just beautiful out, nice soft rain and 63F, I could live like this.


----------



## CakePoet

Grasfire again.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Grasfire again.


 
That does tend to happen in droughts. I hope you get some rain soon.


----------



## CakePoet

It rained for 30 seconds two days ago..  Now there is forest fires  in the north, the grass fire is out down here.  Grocery store are donating  left over vegs, fruit, bread to feed farm animals and some has stopped selling foreign meat to help the  farmers. 

Beech trees are now yellow due to the drought, the  grass is brow and the river  is  ankle deep.


----------



## dragnlaw

sure hope it rains for you - we don't have rain either but certainly not like you.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cloudy and 79 @ 9:23am.  Think it's gonna be one of those "air you can wear" days, and Mom has an ear Dr appointment @2pm today.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> It rained for 30 seconds two days ago..  Now there is forest fires  in the north, the grass fire is out down here.  Grocery store are donating  left over vegs, fruit, bread to feed farm animals and some has stopped selling foreign meat to help the  farmers.
> 
> Beech trees are now yellow due to the drought, the  grass is brow and the river  is  ankle deep.


I was just reading an article on Sveriges Radio (Swedish Radio). Before the article there were four "important messages". I seldom see any, but the website puts those when there is something important, like a boil water advisory. Today, there were four of them! All of them warning people about wild fires.


----------



## CakePoet

Taxlady Yeah and cows running away trying to find food.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been hiding in the house since we closed up early Sunday morning. I did take a quick trip into the sun room to check on my gardenia plant (that thing has a story all its own  ), and returned to the house very grateful for the fact that we have central air. When the temperatures are in the 80s (88) and the dew points are pushing 70 (68), I melt. Tomorrow is supposed to be worse, until a cold front moves in. Come ON cold front! I'll be rolling out the red carpet tomorrow night.


----------



## CakePoet

It rained!!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> It rained!!!!


 Yay!!!  Wish it would here.. Springfield, MO is dry..  
Ross


----------



## CakePoet

it was a 1 hour thunderstorm.. we needed more, I hope it rains tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> it was a 1 hour thunderstorm.. we needed more, I hope it rains tomorrow.


 Well, it's a start. Fingers crossed that you get more rain.


It rained overnight here. There was a bit of thunder involved. I can already see an improvement in the grass. It had gotten quite crispy. The condo association decided a few years back that we don't waste water by watering lawns in the common areas. The grass gets yellow and dry if we don't get enough rain, but it comes back when we do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We just had a nasty-good thunderstorm move through our area within the past hour. Nasty enough that the weather guy mentioned "tornado", "just south, in CT", and "headed northeast"...all markers putting us in the path of that storm!  My laptop, cellphone, and coffee went down the basement with me, where I turned that TV on and kept watching weather and listening to the outside goings-on. The possible tornado cell wore itself out before it got close to us, but we still got a nice bit of rain. Thunder still rumbling in the distance, so we might get more rain - or just noise.


----------



## Cheryl J

The thunderstorm sounds wonderful CG, but glad you were out of the tornado's path! 

112F here right now.  I'm so over summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

76F with lots of severe storm warnings...the sun is shining.


----------



## Rascal

Yesterday was a nice warm winters day. 17 deg Celsius. Today much of the same.
Mate and I go to the pub in a few hours, our Wednesday weekly guys get together. I take pork crackling down for us to nibble on. I love Wednesday,lol.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> Yay!!!  Wish it would here.. Springfield, MO is dry..
> Ross



St. Louis was relatively cool today. I was there. It was nice. 

Then I came home. It was 106F when I landed in Dallas late this afternoon. 

I fly to Las Vegas on Thursday. It looks about the same there, but maybe a little lower humidity. Basically, photographing cars outdoors is not going to be pleasant. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Currently 18°C (64°F) and feels like 18°C. Going down to 16°C around 06h00. Tomorrow will be the one day this week with pleasant, not horrible, hot weather. Expecting 25°C (77°F) that should feel like 25°C.


----------



## cjmmytunes

77 @ 10:15am with a real feel of 77.


----------



## caseydog

104F right now, at 6PM. No rain, although the _swamp_ keeps getting deeper.    Yeah, I'm staying inside and reading the news on the web. 

I'm going to Vegas tomorrow, where it is even hotter -- and I'll be working outside. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Cake Poet, how are you doing? I've been reading about all the fires and evacuations in Sweden. Scary stuff. Are you in a fire area? A friend spoke with a historian who said that the fires are more extensive than anything in written Swedish history.


----------



## Caslon

Nothing weather exciting here.  The humidity rose.  It feels noticeably "muggy" humid now.  

I'll  Google the origin of "muggy" one of these days.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Ambient and real-feel temp of 76 @ 9am.  Not supposed to be nearly as humid today. Thank the weather deities for that!


----------



## taxlady

I like "sultry" for humid, hot weather. I first heard it used that way in the movie, "Throw Mama From the Train".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glorious! It's a gentle, dry 75 degrees, with a nice, refreshing breeze. I've spent the entire afternoon in the sun room. Must get dressed to run errands, though. I cherish days like this, since I know humidity and yuck weather are mere days away.


----------



## Caslon

A "swamp cooler".  That type of passive cooling works best only in low humidity.


----------



## caseydog

HOT! Feels like 120, not 102.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> I like "sultry" for humid, hot weather. I first heard it used that way in the movie, "Throw Mama From the Train".



Years ago, I went to a video rental shop when we lived in Los Angeles - some wag had replaced "Throw Mama From the Train" on the Exercise Shelf.


----------



## Mad Cook

Sod's bl**dy law!


I put a load of washing on the line in the garden this morning and forgot to bring it in this evening when it would have been dry. Just got out of bed (2.30am) to get a drink and looked out of the window to see that it's raining. Aargh!


----------



## CakePoet

We had rain,  so it slightly better then it was. I am in the south of Sweden, no forest fire here yet,  yes grass fires and they are being put out as soon as they happen. However the major forest fires are up  north . So far my family and my daughter ( she is on holiday there) is safe, they are on the coast , it just going to get interesting to get her home again.


----------



## taxlady

Caslon said:


> Nothing weather exciting here.  The humidity rose.  It feels noticeably "muggy" humid now.
> 
> I'll  Google the origin of "muggy" one of these days.


 From Wiktionary,


"Etymology
"From Old Norse mugga (“drizzle, mist”)."


----------



## cjmmytunes

83, feels like 85 @11:52am


----------



## caseydog

I'm in Las Vegas. I worked outside all day. It was 106F. I have one more car to shoot tomorrow, then I catch a flight to NYC. I hope it is cooler up their this week than it was when I was there last week.

At some point, I'll go home to Dallas where it was 108F today. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

I spoke too soon, was  forest fire  not far from here, but it been put out  during the night.,


----------



## Mad Cook

09.50am - 18degC - humidity 76%

Last night about 8.30pm I went out in the car - temp was showing as 13 degC! A bit of a shock to the system after the hot days and nights we've been having lately. 

Rained heavily yesterday & last night. Just shows what can be achieved when the authorities impose a "save water" scheme! Anyone who lived in UK through the summer of 1976 will remember that the appointment of a special "Drought Minister" by the government in the last week of August brought on the heaviest rainfall in September and October in years. 

Seriously, though. I was up at the stables the other day and the staff were saying that the boss wasn't going to get another cut on his hay fields so he'll be having to buy in extra hay for the winter and, of course, this hot summer will have bumped up the price.

I expect those of you in Arizona and similar hot, dry places are laughing your socks off at this tale of British weather woe.


----------



## CakePoet

In Scotland hills are on fire, it is insane how dry and hot it is


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry you're going through that drought CakePoet. Is there peat in Scotland, like in Ireland? There's a large peat bog south of us that caught fire a few years ago - it burned for weeks because it's underground and extremely difficult to put out.

Today is the beginning of a week of rain for us. Hot, moist air from the Gulf of Mexico is meeting up with cool air coming down from Canada. This will refill our water barrels and water in the new veggies DH planted in the garden yesterday.


----------



## CakePoet

What I understood from my mother in  law it is the  gorse and heather  that starts burning.

Half of my family is now cut off from us and they cant get food in to the villages, there is a fire 110 km south of them and that blocking the traffic.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Like GG said.  Think I'll be ready for some clear skies by the end of next week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

74F woke to a smoke filled room and house. The garage on the alley, two houses down, was in full blaze.  Everybody is safe, the garage is a loss.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 74F woke to a smoke filled room and house. The garage on the alley, two houses down, was in full blaze.  Everybody is safe, the garage is a loss.


Wow, that's a scary thing to wake up to! Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, that's a scary thing to wake up to! Glad no one was hurt.




I have the kids here watching movies.  Fed them breakfast.  Fire is out and arson is suspected. Neighbor is running for Sheriff.  I had all my windows,  front door, deck door open and didn't notice a thing.  Not even sure if the neighborhood dogs barked.


----------



## Kayelle

Just catching up on this thread. I love your porch *GG*!! 

My thoughts are with your people *CP*...I know from experience that drought is a horrible thing!!

It would be nice to get some rain here, but it never ever happens in the summer. I might stick my head under the kitchen faucet and pretend. 

Actually, today is really nice in the 80's with almost always reasonable humidity.
It's a good day for book reading on the porch.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Just catching up on this thread. I love your porch *GG*!!
> ...
> Actually, today is really nice in the 80's with almost always reasonable humidity.
> It's a good day for book reading on the porch.



Thank you 

It's raining lightly right now. Also a good day for book reading on the porch. I have my book club meeting tomorrow and I have more than half of it to go!  It's not very interesting, unfortunately, but I'll go whether I finish it or not.


----------



## Kayelle

Gotcha. There's something so cozy and intimate about a sitting porch.  Lot's of folks in this area have massive patio's, but I prefer the nest  of our little sitting porch.


----------



## CakePoet

https://www.dw.com/en/sweden-now-fighting-50-wildfires-as-eu-nations-rush-water-bombers/a-44769038 

Polish firefighters has been called in to help with the larger one,  the one near my parents are under control but new one  pops up...


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> https://www.dw.com/en/sweden-now-fighting-50-wildfires-as-eu-nations-rush-water-bombers/a-44769038
> 
> Polish firefighters has been called in to help with the larger one,  the one near my parents are under control but new one  pops up...


This says over 50 fires. I just read that it is now down to 43.
https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2327&artikel=7003617 (This article is in Swedish)


----------



## CakePoet

Yes they manage to put some out, but it will be hard year for  the reindeer and sami  has problem with  " pure swedes " poaching their  livestock and police is  to few to do anything.  Yeah this lovely warm summer is no good. We need rain and lots of it.


----------



## Mad Cook

There have been extensive moorland fires on Saddleworth Moor, part of the Peak District National Park - started, the police think, by arsonists on 24th June. Fire and Rescue Services from Greater Manchester and Lancashire counties (bigger than US counties) and the Army, assisted by RAF helicopters were up there. They were very pressed as they were also dealing with moorland fires in the Pennines north of Bolton in Lancashire.


It's taken 3 weeks for them to get it under control. Fortunately we've had rain so hopefully there won't be a repeat.










It took 3 weeks to get the better of it


----------



## CakePoet

The rain is too little too late here, we need more and we need to stop having tropical night and 30C yes even the north has it this hot.  Where I live in the south of Sweden is about the same longitude as Aberdeen .


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

When it rains for in the desert the washes REALLY fill up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsbOnOKtZv4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## taxlady

For anyone not familiar with that use of the word "wash", from Wiktionary:


"In arid and semi-arid regions, the normally dry bed of an intermittent or ephemeral stream; an arroyo or wadi."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're back into the soup today. Current temp is about 72 - and the dew point is 70. Himself just rolled our garbage cart down to the curb for pick-up tomorrow and said he couldn't decide if the "rain" was coming down or coming up. Needless to say, I've got us buttoned up and again thanking Willis Carrier for inventing A/C.

It's gonna be warm every evening this week - overnight lows between 70 and 72. Yuck and double yuck.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Don't feel bad, CG.  We had thunderstorms almost all night last night - I got maybe 4 hours of sleep total.  Mom's still asleep, and I'm not waking her up unless it get be 10am.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I don't feel bad, cj - or at least not until the electric   bill shows up. [emoji16] We can use the rain. I'm glad we have A/C, though, because without it I'd be sticky and grumpy all week.


----------



## CakePoet

We had promise of rain all day and it turned into nothing.  My mum village is now out of ice cream due to the forest fires.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

76F at 7 pm...my coconut oil is starting to become solid again.


----------



## caseydog

I am in Brooklyn, NY right now. I spent at least an hour sitting at a table in front of my hotel, talking to a local - had a great time. It was in the mid 70s, and there was a nice breeze. 

Tomorrow, I go home, where it was "only" 101F today. The forecast for tomorrow is 98F -- must be a cold front coming through. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't feel bad, cj - or at least not until the electric   bill shows up. [emoji16] We can use the rain. I'm glad we have A/C, though, because without it I'd be sticky and grumpy all week.




We are on an equal payment plan for our electricity.  You're right about the rain, just don't want so much that it floods our entrance to the neighborhood.  We were going to try to go to Food Lion this AM, but it' raining too hard to even see the road in front of us.


----------



## Caslon

I'm getting inundated lately with emails about that cube cooler.


----------



## CakePoet

I shouldnt complain about the heat nor the  forest fire after what happened in Greece.


----------



## simonbaker

Nice cool 70F.   Heading north to the lake for the annual long weekend reunion.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm waiting out a downpour right now before I head out to run errands. Every day this week has been alternating rain and sun, with clouds and sprinkles overnight. Not much rain when it all adds up, but enough to make things muggy. Blech.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> I shouldnt complain about the heat nor the  forest fire after what happened in Greece.


 A Swedish friend said that firefighting help from abroad was being pulled out of Sweden to deal with a fire elsewhere in the EU that had already caused fatalities. I didn't know where. I just Googled. OMG 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...o-leave-homes-as-wildfires-spread-near-athens


----------



## rodentraiser

80° right now, but when the sun swings around to my window, it'll get much hotter. I'm expecting my room to get to over 90 today.

I live in a brick building (pizza oven) on the third floor and the worst part is after the sun goes down, the heat keeps rising through the building. It was 84 in here at 1am last night when it was only 76 outside.


----------



## taxlady

I forgot to mention the loud thunderstorm that just passed through. It was accompanied by an impressive downpour with a small amount of tiny hail.


----------



## CakePoet

Yes Taxlady, it went fast and ended badly, but  we still need to stop our fire too.  The biggest reason it went so bad in Greece, was corruption, greed and no coordinated efforts.


----------



## Cheryl J

112F here again at almost 5PM.  I've barely left the house in a week - can't tolerate this dangerously high heat anymore.


----------



## Caslon

I caught the so called blood moon rising. It wasn't so red.  I want my money back.  It was reddish,  due to local brush fires.


----------



## caseydog

HOT! And very dry. Our water supply reservoir is still 85-percent full, so we are not on drastic water restrictions. But, it was 100-percent full three months ago, so we are using it up pretty quickly.

CD


----------



## CakePoet

We watched the whole moon eclipse and it was amazing, first little pale and then orange before the eclipse was over.


----------



## CakePoet

And we had small forest fire....


----------



## caseydog

It has been a bit milder -- it was only mid 90s today. Still very dry. 

I have very little lawn in my yard. Just enough for the dog. I've gradually replaced almost all of it with native plants, and my trees are native. 

CD


----------



## TATTRAT

Finally! Some sunshine! 90's and humid, but good enough to get to the pool for the afternoon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sturgis...can't tell if it's bikes or thunder...


----------



## Mad Cook

Somewhat cooler that it was a week or so ago. Which is welcome. I don't know how you all cope with the temperatures you get over there.


----------



## caseydog

Mad Cook said:


> Somewhat cooler that it was a week or so ago. Which is welcome. *I don't know how you all cope with the temperatures you get over there.*



Air conditioning -- lots of it, everywhere. 

I've been to England about three times in the middle of summer, and it was very pleasant. 

It didn't quite make it to 100F today, but with the heat index, it is 102F now -- the "feels like" temperature. 

The actual temperature right now at 6:21pm is 96. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> ...I don't know how you all cope with the temperatures you get over there.


Coping mechanisms, *MC*, like *casey* said! If you live in an area with any measure of heat for a prolonged period, you either have central air conditioning or well-placed window units. Also, those of us who get real summers every year are more accustomed to the warm weather that you are spared from much of the time. You learn what works for you to make yourself the most comfortable you can.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Tornado!*

We were alerted by a "Tornado in area - seek shelter immediately" warning just before 10:00 AM today. I think most of you know that we're the "very late to bed, very late to rise" sort of people, so we were sleeping deeply when the alert went off. While my phone is parked in the first floor kitchen, Himself has his in the bedroom with him. He got up and stood watch over the outside weather and the maps on his phone, making sure it wasn't near enough to make it necessary to wake me so we could head to the basement. My Hero!  He said we didn't even get high winds, but a verified tornado (a high EF-1, with a range between 86 and 110 MPH) did touch down and cause serious damage only a mile and a half from our house!  We certainly were blessed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Coping mechanisms, *MC*, like *casey* said! If you live in an area with any measure of heat for a prolonged period, you either have central air conditioning or well-placed window units. Also, those of us who get real summers every year are more accustomed to the warm weather that you are spared from much of the time. *You learn what works for you to make yourself the most comfortable you can.*




Like purchasing an iceberg for your front yard...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's *YOU*! And all this time they've been blaming the shrinking icebergs on rising temperatures...

Maybe you need to get a block of ice, put it into a galvanized tub, set a fan up on one side of the ice, and settle yourself into a tub of cool water on the other side of the ice. Hey, it works in one of the "rides" at Disney World, it might work for you!


----------



## JustJoel

It’s too darned hot! High temps are in the 110° to 115° range. Every day, for at least the next week. We have AC, you can’t live in Vegas without it, but our power bills are bigger than some people’s car payment!

It’s also uncharacteristically humid, although humidity is a relative thing. If it gets above 20% humidity here, that’s _humid_, especially when accompanied by temps over 100°.

Night time lows in the mid 80s, with not a breeze. There’s no sun beating down ,but it’s still oppressive. Pretty much everyone here is really cranky! I know _my_ last nerve is worn!


----------



## GotGarlic

We've had rain almost every day for about three weeks now, with temps in the mid to upper 80s. The front has finally moved off the coast so now we'll have clear skies and temps in the 90s for a few days.

I came across a scary heat map of Europe that shows very graphically how hot it has been there. I hope they get some relief soon. Our exchange student and her family live in northern Germany on the Black Sea and have no air conditioning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Friends just got back from a month of visiting the Black Forest region in Germany, GG, it must have been much cooler where they went.

We're in the “drought zone” here along the river. But it's raining now! We sure need it. So far it's been 8 minutes. Aaannnddd it stopped.


----------



## simonbaker

One heck of a thunderstorm last night.  At 2 am, 3/4 size hail.  Lost power & overslept for work.  Now it's a humid day in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welcome to Western New York, where the only kind of weather they have is inclement! Just like every summer, it's either sunny or overcast, oppressively hot and humid, when it isn't raining, which is also oppressively hot and humid. That is why I hate it here so much, why I spent the last 40 yars in California, and when my father is gone, I am on my way back to California.


----------



## caseydog

We stopped at 99F today. Still no rain. My county is now under a burn ban, as is almost all of Texas. What that means varies from county to county, city to city, and even different parts within city limits. Where I live, we can still use are outdoor grills. Grass and brush fires aren't as likely in the suburbs, and are easily contained and put out.

CD

.


----------



## Rascal

We've got rain that most of you guys want now. Mind you,it's the last month of winter here,springs just around the corner. Temp here is 11 deg Celsius.

Russ


----------



## CakePoet

No grilling or open flames in nature or garden  are allowed in the whole of Sweden.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, CakePoet, it may not make you feel any better, but the whole of California and a lot of the Northwest is on fire here as well. The smoke is now overhanging our area. Looks like smog.

It's hot and worse to come in the next three days.

Caseydog, I know it doesn't look hot when you look at our temps, but you have to remember, I'm on the third floor of a brick building in a west facing room. When it gets hot outside, it gets very hot in here. Think pizza oven. And the heat doesn't go down at night when it cools off outside. Here, the heat keeps rising through the building until about 2am and then it finally starts to cool off. 

And it still wouldn't be that hot except that I'm a cold person. I can go out in 40 degree weather and walk around in short sleeves and be perfectly comfortable. But if it gets up past 70, I'm already sweating and way too warm. 

Think of the temp you're comfortable at and add 25 degrees. That's what I'm like when it gets to 90. And that's what it'll be here in the next few days.


----------



## JustJoel

rodentraiser said:


> Well, CakePoet, it may not make you feel any better, but the whole of California and a lot of the Northwest is on fire here as well. The smoke is now overhanging our area. Looks like smog.
> 
> It's hot and worse to come in the next three days.
> 
> Caseydog, I know it doesn't look hot when you look at our temps, but you have to remember, I'm on the third floor of a brick building in a west facing room. When it gets hot outside, it gets very hot in here. Think pizza oven. And the heat doesn't go down at night when it cools off outside. Here, the heat keeps rising through the building until about 2am and then it finally starts to cool off.
> 
> And it still wouldn't be that hot except that I'm a cold person. I can go out in 40 degree weather and walk around in short sleeves and be perfectly comfortable. But if it gets up past 70, I'm already sweating and way too warm.
> 
> Think of the temp you're comfortable at and add 25 degrees. That's what I'm like when it gets to 90. And that's what it'll be here in the next few days.


When I lived in Minneapolis, the first day the temp went above 35°, you could drive by the U of M and see girls sunning themselves in bikinis. I’m not kidding!

I have a very narrow comfort zone when it comes to temperature. _Very _narrow. Below about 72°, I’m wrapping blankets around myself, and if it gets above 80°, I start to complain about the heat.


----------



## Kayelle

caseydog said:


> We stopped at 99F today. Still no rain. My county is now under a burn ban, as is almost all of Texas. What that means varies from county to county, city to city, and even different parts within city limits. Where I live, we can still use are outdoor grills. Grass and brush fires aren't as likely in the suburbs, and are easily contained and put out.
> 
> CD
> 
> .




I'm confused Casey. What do you mean with a "burn ban"? Cripe, if anyone burns anything in tender dry California, they'll be hunted down!!


----------



## CakePoet

We have had two day break in the heatwave and it has rained at night, but it still bone dry.  My friends has no more water in their well , which odd.  Theirs is know as Old faithful and none remember when it was dried last, all papers say that well always have water even when everything else is dry.

Every  were there is  fires going on,  a friend of mine lost their home in Greece, thank God not their life.


----------



## caseydog

rodentraiser said:


> Well, CakePoet, it may not make you feel any better, but the whole of California and a lot of the Northwest is on fire here as well. The smoke is now overhanging our area. Looks like smog.
> 
> It's hot and worse to come in the next three days.
> 
> Caseydog, I know it doesn't look hot when you look at our temps, but you have to remember, I'm on the third floor of a brick building in a west facing room. When it gets hot outside, it gets very hot in here. Think pizza oven. And the heat doesn't go down at night when it cools off outside. Here, the heat keeps rising through the building until about 2am and then it finally starts to cool off.
> 
> And it still wouldn't be that hot except that I'm a cold person. I can go out in 40 degree weather and walk around in short sleeves and be perfectly comfortable. But if it gets up past 70, I'm already sweating and way too warm.
> 
> Think of the temp you're comfortable at and add 25 degrees. That's what I'm like when it gets to 90. And that's what it'll be here in the next few days.



I completely understand. I don't like the heat, but I have lived in Texas for so long, that I just accept it as normal in the summer. I also insulated the h-ll out my house when I had it built, and have two AC systems, one for each floor, and belong to an electric co-op. My carbon footprint is the size of a ballerina in January, and the size of Shaq's in July. 

BTW, my house exterior is almost all brick, and those bricks do hold onto heat. Good in the winter, bad in the summer. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Oh, only 98F today. Must be a cold front. 

Still no rain. Grass fires all over North Texas, but nothing like what they are getting in California. 

Cd


----------



## Addie

Our temps have been in the 90's constantly. I haven't been outside long enough yet during this whole summer. So I am in an AC building constantly. From the vehicle right to inside. Today will be no different. 

California. And not just where the fires are. Except for the real southern part, if you are not in the fire zone, you are in the fallout region with you get smog and ash fallout. Everyone out there, please stay safe.


----------



## dragnlaw

*tornado question*

was without power for about 14 hours - finally came back on this morning. Plus my internet connection about an hour later..     I'm good with the generator running - but the Lennox was installed after the generator and is not on the grid.  So although it was pretty damp the temp was dropping a bit and certainly bearable. I had to open windows to get air circulation.

My two biggest worries were the electric fence for the paddocks is also not on the grid and waiting to see my geese flying backwards past the window should the barns collapse.

Luckily the winds passed me by.  My son says he was at Cosco and had to dodge wild herds of grocery carts traveling the parking lot looking for unsuspecting prey.

which brings me to my question - 
I told him should he receive a tornado warning near his building, open some windows (to prevent implosion?) grab the kids, head for the stairwell, go to the 1st floor (there's no basement) and crouch under the stairs. 

Was I correct?


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> which brings me to my question -
> I told him should he receive a tornado warning near his building, open some windows (to prevent implosion?) grab the kids, head for the stairwell, go to the 1st floor (there's no basement) and crouch under the stairs.
> 
> Was I correct?



To be precise, it's to prevent breakage from the sudden change of air pressure when a tornado goes by. They should go to a room with no windows, if possible. Another option is in the bathtub. Under the stairs is a good idea as long as they're sheltered from possible flying glass.

I'm glad everyone is okay.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks *GG*.  His Condo is on the 3rd floor, there are no windows at the bottom  of the stairs.  The stairs are steel.  

I said 'implosion' as I believe glass would blow "in" rather than out.  In either case you don't want to be in that room!


----------



## CakePoet

Back up to a heatwave again and I feel  meh... cant sleep ...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Under a heat advisory today - set your ceiling fans to "super cool", GG.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Under a heat advisory today - set your ceiling fans to "super cool", GG.


My ceiling fans? My air conditioning does a much better job of cooling the house, although I wouldn't be without the ceiling fans.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks *GG*.  His Condo is on the 3rd floor, there are no windows at the bottom  of the stairs.  The stairs are steel.
> 
> I said 'implosion' as I believe glass would blow "in" rather than out.  In either case you don't want to be in that room!


Sounds like the safest place they could be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It says 87F...to me it feels like 150F in the shade.


----------



## Rascal

12 deg Celsius here. I can feel spring in the air.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The last two hours have been one long "Politician's Rainstorm". Lots and lots of noise (thunder) but absolutely nothing to show for it. The temps have dropped a bit, though - from 88 during the heat of the day all the way down to...79. Well, at least the humidity is feeling a bit dryer.


----------



## caseydog

It was overcast today, so it only got up to 93F. We may get some much needed rain tonight and tomorrow. Yesterday, the rain forecast for tomorrow was 90-percent coverage. It is down to 60-percent now. So, some of us will get wet, and some of us won't. 

The dry North Texas clay soil finally caught up to my next door neighbor. His foundation failed, and he's looking at a $10,000 repair. Mine failed years ago, so I've already sang those blues. There are two kinds of houses in North Texas, those *with* foundation problems, and those that *will have* foundation problems. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

It's raining. IT'S RAINING!!!!!

Not just a drizzle, either. Real rain. I hope it rains all night, and all day tomorrow. Woohoo, it's raining!

CD


----------



## JustJoel

I’m really not sure what it was like in my neighborhood, I had a late shift, and ended up all the way over in Henderson, a good distance away both geographically and demographically. They had apparently had storms come through, probably 20 minutes before I got there, so the air was a bit cooler (that’s relative, of course. It was about 98°), but much more humid.

We’ve been getting smoke from the CA fires, in the form of haze. Hopefully these storms’ll clear the air a bit. Better would be if CA got the rain, though...


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> My ceiling fans? My air conditioning does a much better job of cooling the house, although I wouldn't be without the ceiling fans.




I meant along with your AC.  The super duo works better together than eith one of them do by themselves.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> I meant along with your AC.  The super duo works better together than eith one of them do by themselves.



Absolutely! My fans are on almost all the time. In fact, we just got a new one for the front porch, so when it isn't ridiculously hot, we can sit out there more comfortably.


----------



## CakePoet

Two days of thunderstorms!! YAY


----------



## caseydog

CakePoet said:


> Two days of thunderstorms!! YAY



Same here. We had a good one last night. It is only 85F here today -- that's really cool for Texas in August. It is mostly cloudy today, which helps keep the temperature down. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Rainy and allergy-inducing.  Had to resort to taking some medicine when I got up this AM.  Normally I don't use allergy medicine during the day but this morning they are driving me nutty.


----------



## caseydog

It has been raining on and off all day. It is raining right now. We really needed a day like this, and the forecast is the same for tomorrow. The crappy soil we have here (basically black clay) needs long, light rains, or the water just runs off. That's what we are getting today. This should soak in pretty deep. Maybe my driveway will stop sinking, and even raise up a little. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Another very rainy day... WOOHOO!!!

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are getting the smoke from fires in Idaho, Oregon and California.  Makes it feel hotter.
 It's 87F right now.


On edit:  Apparently there's fires over by Casper and Rawlins helping our air quality, too.


----------



## buckytom

Rain, rain, and more rain. I'm getting really tired of it. The lawn looks great, but we've barely been out on the boat all summer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hear you about the rain, *bt*. Soggy, soggy mess. It's been cool today, and mostly rain. If the tree leaves were turning colors, I would think that it was October.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Rain, rain, and more rain. I'm getting really tired of it. The lawn looks great, but we've barely been out on the boat all summer.



It's funny how perspective changes things. You are bummed out by the rain where you are, and I'm happy, happy, happy. 

I've experienced summers where I couldn't use my boat, because the boat ramps didn't reach the water, due to drought conditions. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Rain....omgosh, that sounds *so* good.  If only there was a way to send some of that to California!  

It's cooling off just a bit here in my neck of the woods...so nice to be able to turn off the AC around 6PM or so and still wake up to cool temps.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hear you about the rain, *bt*. Soggy, soggy mess. It's been cool today, and mostly rain. If the tree leaves were turning colors, I would think that it was October.



Yes, I noticed some of our ornamental trees are starting to change, dropping leaves. It's weird; I'm not sure if they're actually sick (like root rot or a disease), or just sympatico with our being sick of the rain.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Yes, I noticed some of our ornamental trees are starting to change, dropping leaves. It's weird; I'm not sure if they're actually sick (like root rot or a disease), or just sympatico with our being sick of the rain.



If you are having a lot of rain, your plants and trees are not getting a lot of sun. Ornamentals are sensitive. They may perk up once they get some significant direct sunlight. 

A lot of rain also washes nutrients away. Maybe a little fertilizer would help, or some compost. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

It is 101F right now, at 5:30pm. We are supposed to have a "cold front" come through tonight, so the forecast high for tomorrow is only 94F. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Just woke up from a little afternoon nap and checked the weather....107 here now at 3:45.  They say 110 tomorrow, but the good news is that from tomorrow on out it looks like it's going to drop by a degree or two daily for the next week.  Sure hope so!


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Just woke up from a little afternoon nap and checked the weather....107 here now at 3:45.  They say 110 tomorrow, but the good news is that from tomorrow on out it looks like it's going to drop by a degree or two daily for the next week.  Sure hope so!



From my many experiences in Southern and central Cali, it seems that you can go to the areas close to the ocean and the temperature drops to a very comfortable level. Can you do that where you live? 

CD


----------



## Rascal

Hope the rain comes to fire effected areas soon. Cool but blue sky day here in nz.
About 12 deg Celsius. F?   

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> From my many experiences in Southern and central Cali, it seems that you can go to the areas close to the ocean and the temperature drops to a very comfortable level. *Can you do that where you live? *
> 
> CD


 
Hiya, Casey. From where I am it's about a 3 hour drive to the coast, and I don't make that drive by myself anymore.   My daughter lives in Valencia which is only about 2 hours away and closer to the beach, so when she picks me up for a visit we often head to the coast. 

Not sure anywhere in California is 'comfortable' though these days, until the fires are put out.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Hiya, Casey. From where I am it's about a 3 hour drive to the coast, and I don't make that drive by myself anymore.   My daughter lives in Valencia which is only about 2 hours away and closer to the beach, so when she picks me up for a visit we often head to the coast.
> 
> Not sure anywhere in California is 'comfortable' though these days, until the fires are put out.



Do you live in the Central Valley? I've driven through the Central Valley many times, and once in a 1970 Porsche with no AC. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Thunderstorms. Daily thunderstorms. 

I love it. At least if it's gonna rain, it should put on a show.

On the top of my little mountain, the cracks of lightning are just overhead, if not right in the back yard. My neighbors lost one tree this spring to a well aimed bolt. Since the tree is more in the woods behind our house, I'm going to cut down the rest of the 20 ft stump in the fall.

I like to open the windows for my parrots on rainy days like these. There's a big overhang by them, so unless the rain the rain is coming sideways, their room stays dry but they love to watch the show. And it inspires them to take baths in their water bowls, after which I need to clean up the entire floor.


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> Do you live in the Central Valley? I've driven through the Central Valley many times, and once in a 1970 Porsche with no AC.
> 
> CD


 
SoCal. East Kern County, out in the middle of nowhere, near the southern Sierras.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Thunderstorms. Daily thunderstorms.
> 
> I love it. At least if it's gonna rain, it should put on a show.
> 
> On the top of my little mountain, the cracks of lightning are just overhead, if not right in the back yard. My neighbors lost one tree this spring to a well aimed bolt. Since the tree is more in the woods behind our house, I'm going to cut down the rest of the 20 ft stump in the fall.
> 
> I like to open the windows for my parrots on rainy days like these. There's a big overhang by them, so unless the rain the rain is coming sideways, their room stays dry but they love to watch the show. And it inspires them to take baths in their water bowls, after which I need to clean up the entire floor.


 
What a lovely story, Bucky!  I'm imagining the scenario...mountains, rain, lightning, and happy parrots.   Sorry about your neighbor's tree though...guess there's bad with the good.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, Cheryl.

I'm hoping to wait until the poison ivy that is covering the stump goes dormant before I go at it with a chainsaw.

Btw, while I was cleaning up the parrots room the other day, a lightning bolt struck nearby, with a loud crack soon afterwards. With the windows open, I instinctively jumped, while simultaneously my African Grey, Louie, exclaimed, "Fvck!"

I laughed and said, "No kidding".


----------



## Cheryl J




----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Cheryl.
> 
> I'm hoping to wait until the poison ivy that is covering the stump goes dormant before I go at it with a chainsaw.
> 
> Btw, while I was cleaning up the parrots room the other day, a lightning bolt struck nearby, with a loud crack soon afterwards. With the windows open, I instinctively jumped, while simultaneously my African Grey, Louie, exclaimed, "Fvck!"
> 
> I laughed and said, "No kidding".



That parrot had to learn that word from someone human. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

A big-ole (Texas term) thunderstorm rolled in, and we are getting pounded with rain, right now. No grilling tonight, but I'm good with that. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Last night we had a T storm that just refused to end. Three hours later and scaring the bejesus out of us here, it was still rumbling a bit away from here and every so often it was trying it dangest to get back here. That storm didn't shut up until at least five hours later. 

I didn't have any local news on all day, but I an sure the lightning had to hit something and start a fire. I did hear the engines running soon after a very close crack that made both of us jump almost out of our skin. I really think what saved us from a direct hit is that this building is all brick. 

Then tonight we had a short storm. Lasted only minutes, and then went somewhere else for more fun. 

Tonight the temp is in the low 70's. And I was freezing. But it is so muggy, that we left the windows open. So I just bundled up real warm.


----------



## Mad Cook

17 degrees C here at 3.40am. Twice this week I've got up in the middle of the night to fill a hot water bottle because I was so cold (and that was despite a 15tog 




duvet!)






Autumn comprises most of the schools' summer holidays over here and the weather is always vile however wonderful it's been up until them. Temp got up to 30 degrees C in July - hotter than parts of the Mediterranean countries!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> Thunderstorms. Daily thunderstorms.
> 
> I love it. At least if it's gonna rain, it should put on a show...


Amen, brother! I love evening thunder-and-lightning shows. I'll lay on the futon in the sun room and look up at the ceiling, watching the rain pound down and the lightning flash, safe beneath a thick shield of glass. First crack of lightning that sounds too close, though, and I'm bolting into the house! 

Currently, we're down to 66 degrees. Coolest we've been in weeks overnight. It's still spritzing rain now and then, so we'll leave the AC on overnight. Come tomorrow, though, I'll be opening up all of the windows. If we're lucky, it will be like that all week long!


----------



## CakePoet

Rain, glorious rain and I am not pissed of it been raining for few days, just so lovely to see the grass green again.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Rain, glorious rain and I am not pissed of it been raining for few days, just so lovely to see the grass green again.


Glad to read that.  [emoji7]


----------



## Addie

I just heard a roll of thunder off in the distance. So I guess it will bring rain with it. A typical summer day of weather.

So my plans of going out to get some fresh air is out of the question. I wanted to go out back and just sit on the back steps and watch the stupid people speed along the highway that runs right next to our building. I would be on my electric scooter. All metal. 

It has ben muggy, muggy, muggy every single day and night here. Even when the temps drop to its lowest each day. Everything you touch in this house is damp or wet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

These warm, humid nights remind us of when we would go camping, and also our first house. That one wasn't air conditioned. When it would cool off in the evening, we'd put window fans in the east-facing windows upstairs, and point them blowing out. That would draw in all of the cool-but-damp air from the back yard, which was fully wooded. The upstairs bathroom had access from either our bedroom or the hallway, and it was split into two rooms: sink, and shower/toilet. The roll of toilet paper was in the path of that breeze and would get a wee bit damp.  We learned to close the door between the shower side and the sink side, causing the breeze to be drawn into our bedroom instead. I'm so happy we have A/C now. We don't keep it cold, but it sure feels good to be in a dry house.


With the weather cooling off and drying out a bit, we had all of the windows open today! By evening, though, I was looking for a longer pair of pants than the cut-offs I had worn all day.  Sure feels good after all the heat of this summer, though.


----------



## Addie

64 and I am bundled up like there are 10 feet of snow outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

39F this morning, glad I closed some windows last night. Of course, I did not close the one over the bed and ended up dragging a throw over me at some point.


----------



## dragnlaw

caseydog said:


> That parrot had to learn that word from someone human.
> 
> CD



Not necessarily directly human - have you watched TV lately? 

My sister has a grey and sometimes used to leave the TV on for him.


----------



## Cheryl J

Not even 9AM yet and already 90.  High of 107 today. 

I was up at early-thirty cutting some dead leaves off of my patio flowers and just kind of giving them some love and attention.  Also cleaned out the ashes from the Weber, hosed it down, and put it back in the side yard where it lives, unless its being used.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Already 77 here this AM, only supposed to get to 84 today.  It's really humid and cloudy out there right about now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

51F and rainy.  Sweater weather, I love it!


----------



## Caslon

I wish we had some weather here. I spotted a few thunderclouds  off to the east. That's about it.  It was enough to have our local cable channel stream  a thunderstorm warning banner across my TV for the next 6 hours beforehand (at 2:00 AM) for between 3:30 PM and 5:00 PM the next day.  It never even happened, lol!  I miss weather. Then again, we have quakes.

I should remind myself to be careful what I wish for.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 77 today.  High tomorrow is only supposed to be 81!  And much less humidity.


----------



## Caslon

This future weather advisory.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7MZt35fXv4


Edit: The big one is coming.


----------



## dragnlaw

Not my weather, but hoping/praying your 50th State's birthday of yesterday are not ruined by this weekends antics by H. Lane.


----------



## Caslon

Who is H Lane?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

There is a hurricane that is headed towards Hawaii, *caslon*. I don't know if *dragn* was in a hurry or being cute, but typing the full word "hurricane" might have been better. 

*Hurricane Lane is heading for Hawaii as a dangerous Category 4 storm*


----------



## dragnlaw

You're right CG - on all counts, I was in a hurry, and considering the article just before mine I mistakenly thought people would know.  

My assumption was obviously wrong 

and I do believe we all know what "assume" does


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> There is a hurricane that is headed towards Hawaii, *caslon*. I don't know if *dragn* was in a hurry or being cute, but typing the full word "hurricane" might have been better.
> 
> *Hurricane Lane is heading for Hawaii as a dangerous Category 4 storm*


It's a *huge* storm. I hope the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## Caslon

Now that's what I call "weather."


----------



## JustJoel

We don’t have weather here, generally. It’s either hot or cold. We do get winds, which turn the valley into a convection oven. It’s going to be “cooler” for the rest of the week: high at 102°F lows in the mid 80°s. We may get a bit of rain, but that’s just usually wishful thinking on the part of our meteorologists! We may get wind events towards the end of the week. That’s convection oven weather.


----------



## Caslon

JustJoel said:


> We don’t have weather here, generally. It’s either hot or cold. We do get winds, which turn the valley into a convection oven. It’s going to be “cooler” for the rest of the week: high at 102°F lows in the mid 80°s. We may get a bit of rain, but that’s just usually wishful thinking on the part of our meteorologists! We may get wind events towards the end of the week. That’s convection oven weather.



Then you'll pardon my earlier petty vent post where a EBS red banner thunderstorm warning kept going across my TV screen for the next 6 hours. The "warning" (not an "alert", mind you) was for  a possible thunderstorm 15 hours later, between 3:30 and 5:00 PM the next day. It never happened.  Ah well, best to be on the safe side.  

That annoying EBS alert sound finally stopped and the sound finally came back on, but the red banner warning kept going across the top of my TV screen for the next 15 hours.  It never happened, no thunderstorm!   Joel and I have dull weather.


Batten down the hatches, you there on the islands!


----------



## Rascal

We have hail here ATM. Mind you winters nearly over so,good weather to come. About 9 deg c here. 

Russ


----------



## rodentraiser

The wind finally switched around to come from the south. That means cooler weather and maybe it'll finally blow some of this smoke out of the area. I heard we had worse air than Beijing. It's unreal. I can't even see the trees half a mile away.

This is smoke from all the fires in British Columbia. I suppose if the wind is coming from the south now, it'll blow in all the smoke from fires in Oregon and California. 

The entire West is burning up.


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> We have hail here ATM. Mind you winters nearly over so,good weather to come. About 9 deg c here.
> 
> Russ



Not sure of terminology down there... is it hail or what we call sleet up here. They are both frozen water, but made differently. 

9-degrees C at ground level seems kind of cold for the development of hail -- at least what we call hail in Texas. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

caseydog said:


> Not sure of terminology down there... is it hail or what we call sleet uip here. They are both frozen water, but made differently.
> 
> 9-degrees C at ground level seems kind of cold for the development of hail -- at least what we call hail in Texas.
> 
> CD




Cd, it can be 4 seasons in 1 day here,lol, hail here is 1/8 to1/4 inch pieces, makes a din when it hits the Windows. It's now gone and the suns out again.

Envy of you guys with the sun.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> Cd, it can be 4 seasons in 1 day here,lol, *hail here is 1/8 to1/4 inch pieces,* makes a din when it hits the Windows. It's now gone and the suns out again.
> 
> Envy of you guys with the sun.
> 
> Russ



That sounds like sleet here. Here in Texas, hail starts at about 1/2 inch, and can be as large as a softball -- about four inches. 

They cause millions of dollars in damage...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Y3HU7MXgE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQGwrBskQRA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7EzgeHx2GA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WZ7izjf_Nw

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

We're actually going to have some nice and "comfortable" weather here fr the next few days.  Can't wait.  Hope anyone in Hawaii stays safe and sound.


----------



## Mad Cook

Caslon said:


> This future weather advisory.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7MZt35fXv4
> 
> 
> Edit: The big one is coming.


Hmm! It seems we should be grateful for our much maligned British weather!

Thinking of you all.


----------



## simonbaker

A cool 51F in North Central Iowa.   Traveling with family


----------



## GotGarlic

9 am and it's 72 degrees outside! Windows are open and we're enjoying some very comfortable weather for a change.


----------



## caseydog

It is 96F right now at 6:05pm, after a high of 99F. We didn't quite make triple-digits. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

caseydog said:


> It is 96Fg right now at 6:05pm, after a high of 99F. We didn't quite make triple-digits.
> 
> CD



Thanks for posting. Vids, we had hail like that here about 7 years ago, I had just bought a car off the lot, pickup next day. Guess what, hail storm. I didn't get the car for about 2 weeks, the whole yard got hit. I don't know how they fixed it but they did.lol.
The sound was unbelievable,our top story has corrugated iron on it. Man it was loud.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> Thanks for posting. Vids, we had hail like that here about 7 years ago, I had just bought a car off the lot, pickup next day. Guess what, hail storm. I didn't get the car for about 2 weeks, the whole yard got hit. I don't know how they fixed it but they did.lol.
> The sound was unbelievable,our top story has corrugated iron on it. Man it was loud.
> 
> Russ



I had a six-month-old Mustang GT basically destroyed by huge hail once. The windows were broken, and the sheet metal looked like the surface of the moon. The insurance company didn't total it. It was in the shop for over a month. They actually had to cut the roof skin off, and weld in a new one. I put it up for sale the day I got it back. 

But, I got off easy. A small plane flew into that hail storm and crashed a few blocks from my apartment. The pilot died. 

We get those kinds of hail storms regularly in Texas, especially North Texas. Our insurance rates are ridiculous, all because of hail. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

73F at 7:30 pm in southern Missouri


----------



## Rascal

caseydog said:


> I had a six-month-old Mustang GT basically destroyed by huge hail once. The windows were broken, and the sheet metal looked like the surface of the moon. The insurance company didn't total it. It was in the shop for over a month. They actually had to cut the roof skin off, and weld in a new one. I put it up for sale the day I got it back.
> 
> But, I got off easy. A small plane flew into that hail storm and crashed a few blocks from my apartment. The pilot died.
> 
> We get those kinds of hail storms regularly in Texas, especially North Texas. Our insurance rates are ridiculous, all because of hail.
> 
> CD



Wow, so it not only happens to me. I've recently just sold my 66 notchback. Had it 18 years. I'm a petrol head lol. Btw it's raining here and grey.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> Wow, so it not only happens to me. I've recently just sold my 66 notchback. Had it 18 years. I'm a petrol head lol. Btw it's raining here and grey.
> 
> Russ



I am a "professional" petrol head. I photograph and write about cars for a living. My favorite Stang is a 1968 GT. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

47F...perfect, but supposed to get over 90F today.


----------



## Kayelle

Temp is a beautiful 78degrees at 12:45. Great for grilling today.


My eye is on the news and my prayers are with *Hawaii.*..Hurricane Lane is really doing a number on them. 

(((Kgirl)))


----------



## dragnlaw

We have a balmy 81 F outside at the moment  (27 C). No humidity to speak of in comparison to earlier. 

Hang in there Hawaii. Here's hoping it suddenly veers off to empty waters and let the fishies go deep.

Back to hail- my understanding was sleet was a mixture of rain, frozen rain and perhaps some wet frozen flakes mixed in.  Hail was small pellets of ice, any size - no rain.


----------



## Rascal

fff​


caseydog said:


> I am a "professional" petrol head. I photograph and write about cars for a living. My favorite Stang is a 1968 GT.
> 
> CD



Ot,but, mate had a 68 ragtop, restored from ground up. Sold when kids cane along, instantly regretted it. Bought it back 5 years later,still has it. 
Any links to your pics?

Russ


----------



## Rascal

10 deg c here. Grey and overcast.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

dragnlaw said:


> We have a balmy 81 F outside at the moment  (27 C). No humidity to speak of in comparison to earlier.
> 
> Hang in there Hawaii. Here's hoping it suddenly veers off to empty waters and let the fishies go deep.
> 
> Back to hail- my understanding was sleet was a mixture of rain, frozen rain and perhaps some wet frozen flakes mixed in.  Hail was small pellets of ice, any size - no rain.



Well, sleet is basically frozen rain. It happens in Winter. 

Hail happens most often in Spring and Summer. You need warm air down low, and cold air up high. That creates updrafts, so water blows upward, freezes, accumulates more water, and gets bigger. 

Eventually, gravity exceeds the updraft strength, and the hail makes it down to the ground. 

Ah, did a YouTube search, and found this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6fxBN4v_2k

CD


----------



## Mad Cook

Don't know what the temperature was y'day & today but I had the central heating on y'day evening and the fire on in the room I was working in today. It's AUGUST for goodness sake!

I think it's making up for the unusually hot summer we've had so far and showing us what it can do. Monday is August Bank Holiday and traditionally a weekend when people take their children to the seaside as a last fling of the school holidays. It usually rains.


----------



## cjmmytunes

The last two days have been perfectly wonderful here.  Hope it is today also, as we have a BBQ dinner to go to.  Started out as a fundraiser for the wife of my recently deceased friend, but it was recently revealed that she was involved in his murder and was arrested w/no bond.  Now, the funds are going to the bands in the two high schools in our town.  One is the band we both were in as students, the other is the band that his older children (from a previous relationship) was in as students.


----------



## caseydog

RAIN!!! They are predicting record amounts for this time of year. I'm fine with it. All this rain knocks the ragweed pollen down. I'm breathing fine.

It is supposed to rain through Sunday. Hopefully, it will bring our municipal water supply lake (reservoir) back to 100-percent. It has dropped to 80-percent. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

Autumn is definitely here. No more highs above 100°, and nighttime lows are in the high 60°s. Still hot in the daytime, but not scorching. A welcome relief.


----------



## caseydog

Parts of Dallas got over 10-inches of rain in the last 24 hours. We got 2.5-inches where I live. More rain today. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

caseydog said:


> RAIN!!! They are predicting record amounts for this time of year. I'm fine with it. All this rain knocks the ragweed pollen down. I'm breathing fine.
> 
> It is supposed to rain through Sunday. *Hopefully, it will bring our municipal water supply lake (reservoir) back to 100-percent. It has dropped to 80-percent. *
> 
> CD



Well, it was 100-percent six months ago, 80-percent two days ago, and 100-percent today. That's a lot of rain!

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We challenge ourselves to keep the heat off until October 1st. Just a "thing" with us.  Himself's cousin in Williamsburg holds off until November 1st. Brrr....

Tossed aside my resolve and kicked the thermostat up to 66 to force the furnace to come on. Between the current outside temp (56) AND nothing but rain today, I'm chilled to the bone. Tomorrow is still supposed to be rainy, but at least the temperatures should just tip into the 70s.


----------



## caseydog

It is sunny and 91 at the doghouse. I'm still needing the AC here. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

95 here right now, AC is on.  I usually don't have to turn the heater on until around January.


----------



## roadfix

73 here and no AC today.... but kinda muggy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

56 F right now, down into the 30's tonight with a frost advisory.  Time to start closing windows.


----------



## caseydog

Good ole' Texas, where ever drought ends with a flood, and every flood ends with a drought. 

More rain overnight, and fiddy-fiddy chance today. It was 91 yesterday, but not expected to go over 70 today. But, back into the 80s by Friday. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

There were six tornadoes in the Ottawa-Gatineau area last Friday. There's apparently a small chance of more today, but most likely south and east of me. The previous ones were north and west of me. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/tornadoes-ottawa-quebec-1.4838130


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We challenge ourselves to keep the heat off until October 1st. Just a "thing" with us.  Himself's cousin in Williamsburg holds off until November 1st. Brrr....
> 
> Tossed aside my resolve and kicked the thermostat up to 66 to force the furnace to come on. Between the current outside temp (56) AND nothing but rain today, I'm chilled to the bone. Tomorrow is still supposed to be rainy, but at least the temperatures should just tip into the 70s.



Our heat doesn't go on until sometime in October. I hate to go downstairs to get my mail. The AC is on full blast and it is freezing in the hallway. I have it shut off in my apartment. So for two days I have had the oven on just warm, and it is enough to keep me warm with a heavy sweater.


----------



## Mad Cook

Pleasant. Not hot but not chilly either. Pottering round the garden and spring cleaning the inside of the car


----------



## simonbaker

High of 60F low of 50F.  Love this fall weather in SE South Dakota


----------



## blissful

whow, Taxlady that is so far north for tornadoes, stay safe.


We might have our first frost on friday night. The days are in the 50-60's now, very pleasant. We are tearing out most of the things, tomatoes, peppers that might be damaged by frost now. Except the hatch chili peppers, they are sending out flowers now again, so they must be confused and think they are in new mexico.


----------



## Rascal

It's spring here, around 15 deg Celsius. I'm propagating ATM.cant wait for summer.

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

39F this morning, warmer than yesterday!  Personally, I'm waiting for snow.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 39F this morning, warmer than yesterday!  Personally, I'm waiting for snow.



I like snow too, just not the frigid 30 below 0 temps.


----------



## caseydog

It got down in the 50s last night. Brrrrr.

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> It got down in the 50s last night. Brrrrr.
> 
> CD [emoji3]


We haven't seen 50s yet. Right now, it's 74. We'll have a low of 70.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 39F this morning, warmer than yesterday!  *Personally, I'm waiting for snow.*



There is something very wrong with you. 

I love skiing, but have reached an age where it would not be prudent, at least the way I like to ski -- fast. Downhill!

Otherwise, I can do without snow. Actually, I can do without cold. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> There is something very wrong with you.
> 
> I love skiing, but have reached an age where it would not be prudent, at least the way I like to ski -- fast. Downhill!
> 
> Otherwise, I can do without snow. Actually, I can do without cold.
> 
> CD




39F now, supposed to get all the way up to 51F today.  Yay!  Sweater weather!  Nothing wrong with me, just do poorly with hot weather.


----------



## JustJoel

5:35am PDT in Las Vegas. 68°F Were supposed to reach 100° today. According to local meteorologists, it’s our last 100° day for the year. Autumn is here!

Unfortunately, Autumn is short. And the desert winter, while not like, say, Fargo ND, is really unpleasant. Cold temps accompanied by extremely low humidity and strong winds - you never really get warm, no matter how much hot chocolate you consume!

Desert means “dry,” not “hot.”


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> There is something very wrong with you.
> 
> I love skiing, but have reached an age where it would not be prudent, at least the way I like to ski -- fast. Downhill!
> 
> Otherwise, I can do without snow. Actually, I can do without cold.
> 
> CD



You need to plan a coupla days here so we can go skiing. I'm not far from a ski "resort" ( kinda tough to call anything in NJ a resort).

I'm still waiting for the rain to stop so the leaves will change.

The combo of wet conditions, and warm days with cooler nights is going to make leaf-peeping spectacular this year.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> *You need to plan a coupla days here so we can go skiing.* I'm not far from a ski "resort" ( kinda tough to call anything in NJ a resort).
> 
> I'm still waiting for the rain to stop so the leaves will change.
> 
> The combo of wet conditions, and warm days with cooler nights is going to make leaf-peeping spectacular this year.



And you will "just happen" to have a video camera, right? 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Will 2 GoPros do?


----------



## caseydog

My (clean) MINI left the garage for 30 minutes today. It rained for 30 minutes today. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Sunny and 90F right now. Yup, Autumn weather is here! We haven't hit 100F in weeks. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Fabulous afternoon and early evening here!  Thunderstorm with lightning.  It rained so hard it bounced back up from the ground.  

I sat out on the front porch for 30 minutes with my glass of wine, sheltered from the rain, and watched it.  That's what we do here in the desert when we don't see a heavy rain like that very often.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're pretty drenched here along the river, it let up today but more is expected. Fall has fallen. That refreshing feeling of being both chilly and damp.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're going to have some serious weather later today and tonight. The remnants of Hurricane Michael are going to go right over top of us here in southeastern Virginia. We still have plenty of water from preparing for Florence and plenty of food - and coffee [emoji38] We may lose power for a while, so DH is going to load up on gas for the generator this afternoon.


----------



## simonbaker

35F now, low of 27F in SE South Dakota. It's been drizzley rain for several days.   The fall colors are beautiful though.


----------



## GotGarlic

Here comes Mikey.


----------



## Rascal

Bucketing down here, predicting snow later.

Russ


----------



## simonbaker

The water in the bird bath was frozen this morning.


----------



## caseydog

A front came through on Tuesday, with a lot of rain, and cooler temperatures. The high here today was 71F. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our temp is around 70 right now, but heading south starting overnight. We've had alternating downpours and sprinkles all day long. I've been enjoying the sound of the rain on the sun room's roof, knowing that I won't be using the sun room as much with temperatures (and the angle of the sun) going lower.


----------



## Rascal

I watched Michaels destruction on the news yesterday. Hope things have settled down.  

Russ


----------



## Mad Cook

After a decidedly chilly September (hot water bottles at night!!!), October over here is being rather pleasant. So far this month I've been going about without a coat or jacket and the hot water bottles have become redundant.

I hope none of our company have been adversely affected by this week's hurricane in Florida.


----------



## Mad Cook

Rascal said:


> Bucketing down here, predicting snow later.
> 
> Russ


I keep meaning to ask you - Christchurch in Dorset or Christchurch in New Zealand?


----------



## simonbaker

Our first snowfall in SE South Dakota.Big fluffy flakes.


----------



## caseydog

Mad Cook said:


> I keep meaning to ask you - Christchurch in Dorset or Christchurch in New Zealand?



New Zealand. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Another front came through, with rain and cooler temperatures. It is 64F right now, and shouldn't get above 68F today. 

There is a lot of rain in the forecast over the next week. 

Our local reservoir is about 10-percent above full (there is room for that without flooding). 

CD


----------



## roadfix

Mad Cook said:


> After a decidedly chilly September (hot water bottles at night!!!)



That's what I use during winter camping...


----------



## Just Cooking

roadfix said:


> That's what I use during winter camping...


 Our weather is finally changing... Supposed to be high 30's Saturday AM..


Think we missed fall and going directly into Winter..



Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

After TS Michael moved through last night, we woke up to fall! Low 60s when I got up this morning. It's 69 degrees right now and the high was 72.


----------



## roadfix

We had a thunderstorm pass through last night (rare event here) and I slept very well.    I woke up to a drizzly morning and my plants were very happy....


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> We had a thunderstorm pass through last night *(rare event here) *and I slept very well.    I woke up to a drizzly morning and my plants were very happy....




We sure got the boomers up here last night too RF. I thought it was my new sleep sound machine at first.


----------



## Kayelle

P.S. ^
Just looked at the rain gauge and we got 0.2 in last night. That's the first drop of rain since March.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> P.S. ^
> Just looked at the rain gauge and we got 0.2 in last night. That's the first drop of rain since March.



We have a large, 8-foot-square skylight which I had to tarp over due to leaks.   Good thing I did this a week ago when they were forecasting some rain back then which never happened.


----------



## bethzaring

Kayelle said:


> P.S. ^
> Just looked at the rain gauge and we got 0.2 in last night. That's the first drop of rain since March.





and I thought we were bad.  We just topped 5 inches of rain for the year, just got 0.2 a few days ago to put us over 5 inches.

We are bracing for a snow storm tomorrow and Monday.  Last winter there was precious little snow with resulting no winter snow melt for the acequias. We are hoping this is a precursor for a wet winter.  The ski valley is predicting 1 to 2 feet of snow this weekend.  We'll probably get an inch or two down here.


----------



## Rascal

10.30 am here, grey and overcast, about 11 deg c here in middle of Spring.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> P.S. ^
> Just looked at the rain gauge and we got 0.2 in last night. That's the first drop of rain since March.



We got 2.21 inches in the last 24 hours, and we are at 6.04 inches for the month, so far. That's a lot for North Texas. Another 3 inches are possible over the next two days. 

It is wet and chilly, right now -- 64F. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

It warmed up to 54F in SE South Dakota.  The sunshine sure was nice!


----------



## Addie

It is 47ºF. right now. About two a.m. last night, the fire alarms on all the floors went off. Now I don't know if it happens in all residential buildings, but in this one, when that happens, all elevators automatically go to the first floor and under the control of the fire department. 

I still haven't recovered. Here I am all alone, with one leg and in a wheelchair, and all the exits other than the elevator are stairs. I know that at one time, the fire department had a list of all the apartments where the occupant would need assistance to exit. I don't know if that has been kept updated. I doubt it. Pirate had gone outside to notify the FD that I along with my neighbor would need assistance. Fortunately, the problem was dust had gotten into the fire alarm in the nurse's office and it set off all the alarms. 

The last place I wanted to be last night or even tonight, is outside with the temps dropping by the hour. Winter is knocking very loud. And we haven't even had our leaves changing colors yet. NH, VT and ME are all done. I hate winter!!


----------



## Mad Cook

Very weird weather. As warm as your average English summer - ie jeans and cotton top and lightweight shoes even to go shopping. Today we've had the lot - sunshine, rain, wild (but warm) wind and no wind at all. Very odd


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Actually, *Addie*, foliage in northern New England is at peak or just reaching peak. Himself and I were in the Berkshires and up into VT about a week and a half ago. There was a lot of green in the lower half of the Berkshires, and even the Bennington area of VT had more green than colors.

*Live Fall Foliage Map - New England*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It snowed!  I am stoked.


----------



## Caslon

There's a   football game on today that might have some snow.  Denver Broncos home game.  14F.  Youchy!


----------



## simonbaker

Covered in snow in SE South Dakota


----------



## caseydog

Sunny and 78F right now, but that's going to change starting this evening, as a strong cold front rolls through. They're predicting 48F at this time tomorrow. Brrrrr. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Very weird weather. As warm as your average English summer - ie jeans and cotton top and lightweight shoes even to go shopping. Today we've had the lot - sunshine, rain, wild (but warm) wind and no wind at all. Very odd



A little something for everyone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

8F this morning.  Might have to wear my coat, that depends on the wind.


----------



## caseydog

I woke up to an outside temperature of 39F. 

It is raining and 42F right now (11:30am). Brrrrrr. 

PF, you can have this cold stuff, I'll take sunny and 70, please. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> I woke up to an outside temperature of 39F.
> 
> It is raining and 42F right now (11:30am). Brrrrrr.
> 
> PF, you can have this cold stuff, *I'll take sunny and 70*, please.
> 
> CD


I think most of us would. 
Here, on the Island of Montreal, QC, it's light rain and 9°C (48°F) and feels like 6°C (43°F).


----------



## GotGarlic

Here in southeastern Virginia, we have a sunny 81 F. Tonight's low is supposed to be 64, with the same high for tomorrow. Tonight the grill - tomorrow the oven! [emoji38]


----------



## Just Cooking

First frost is supposed to hit my part of MO Tuesday AM.. Kinda early for these parts, I'm told..


Ross


----------



## Rascal

15 deg c here today. Clear blue sky. Spring here and plants are taking off.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> I think most of us would.
> Here, on the Island of Montreal, QC, it's light rain and 9°C (48°F) and feels like 6°C (43°F).



Wow, the weather in Dallas is the same as in Montreal. Actually, a little colder. It is 44F here and rainy. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Rain. 

Just rain. then more rain. It's starting to look like Portland around here. Soggy people on bicycles with energetic causes but little actual experience... 

Just kidding.

My lawn looks great, though. The weeds have been replaced with moss. Much nicer looking.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Rain.
> 
> Just rain. then more rain. It's starting to look like Portland around here. Soggy people on bicycles with energetic causes but little actual experience...
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> My lawn looks great, though. The weeds have been replaced with moss. Much nicer looking.



It is starting to look like Washington DC around here. The swamp is getting deeper by the day. 

I have mushrooms growing in my garden. 

The rest of the week looks the same. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If I could trade you your cold for my heat, I would.  I love the cold.  As long as the wind isn't blowing it's sweater weather! It was 45F when I came home and I had the windows rolled down.


----------



## Dawgluver

A refreshing 40°F. I miss the 70s (oh, and the music too).


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> A refreshing 40°F. I miss the 70s (oh, and the music too).


----------



## Kayelle

It's been pretty miserable here with the dreaded Santa Ana Devil Wind. 
Humidity is down to *4%,* enough to suck out any body moisture, not to mention the fear of fire with no rain since March. Down right scary here after dealing with the horrible Thomas Fire in December.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> It's been pretty miserable here with the dreaded Santa Ana Devil Wind.
> Humidity is down to *4%,* enough to suck out any body moisture, not to mention the fear of fire with no rain since March. Down right scary here after dealing with the horrible Thomas Fire in December.


I remember walking to school in those winds. You had to lean really far into the wind to make any headway. What's your temperature like?


----------



## taxlady

Currently 8°C (46°F) and feels like 5°C (41°F). And for tonight (from email):

"Frost Advisory

"Montréal Island area

"Issued at 15:08 Tuesday 16 October 2018

"Frost may destroy crops. ### Frost advisories are issued when temperatures are expected to reach the freezing mark during the growing season, leading to potential damage and destruction to plants and crops. Please continue to monitor alerts and forecasts issued by Environment Canada. To report severe weather, send an email to QCstorm@canada.ca or tweet reports using #QCStorm. Find out more ›"


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Currently 8°C (46°F) and feels like 5°C (41°F). And for tonight (from email):
> 
> "Frost Advisory
> 
> "Montréal Island area
> 
> "Issued at 15:08 Tuesday 16 October 2018
> 
> "Frost may destroy crops. ### Frost advisories are issued when temperatures are expected to reach the freezing mark during the growing season, leading to potential damage and destruction to plants and crops. Please continue to monitor alerts and forecasts issued by Environment Canada. To report severe weather, send an email to QCstorm@canada.ca or tweet reports using #QCStorm. Find out more ›"


64 F today. We just planted a variety of lettuces and rainbow chard over the weekend.


----------



## caseydog

Look ma, more rain! 

We have had 9.02 inches of rain here in the first half of October. Normal is 3.5 inches for the whole month, and 37 inches for the entire year. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

Rain here all day with a high of 17 deg c. 

Russ


----------



## Rascal

GotGarlic said:


> 64 F today. We just planted a variety of lettuces and rainbow chard over the weekend.
> View attachment 31852



We too have just planted out lettuces and silver beet ( chard) also tomatoes corn and chillies.

Russ


----------



## buckytom

I found a way to make the rain stop, and the temps become colder, more fall-like.

I scheduled a landscape service to do a core aeration and overseeding. So, of course the rain stops and the temps drop.

Never fails.

Although, the landscraper guys were supposed to come today and they didn't show. This was after I spent two hours making 55 little flags, then turning on each lawn sprinkler zone in the basement, running outside and marking the heads with the little flags all around the property, zone by zone, so they wouldn't run over and damage the sprinkler heads.

Grrrrrr.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I found a way to make the rain stop, and the temps become colder, more fall-like.
> 
> I scheduled a landscape service to do a core aeration and overseeding. So, of course the rain stops and the temps drop.
> 
> Never fails.
> 
> Although, the landscraper guys were supposed to come today and they didn't show. This was after I spent two hours making 55 little flags, then turning on each lawn sprinkler zone in the basement, running outside and marking the heads with the little flags all around the property, zone by zone, so they wouldn't run over and damage the sprinkler heads.
> 
> Grrrrrr.



A little tip for the next time... you can buy those little orange marker flags at _Home Depot_. 100 for 8 bucks. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

I made mine for about 50 cents. I used yellow masking tape, and a little over a half of  bag of bbq skewers from the dollar store.

That only took me 15 minutes. The rest of the time was going down into the basement, turning on a zone, putting on my shoes and running outside to that zone, marking the heads, running back into the house, taking off my shoes, going into the basement, turning on the next zone, putting on my shoes,...etc.

Times 53 heads/13 zones over 2 acres.


----------



## Kayelle

Zowers, you have 2 acres of grass Bucky? I knew you had a nice place but 2 acres of lawn sounds like Downton Abby.


----------



## Addie

44ºF at this moment. Supposed to go up to the low 60's tomorrow. I have an 11 a.m. appointment with the dentist. I have to get my plate filed down a tad. My face is much smaller and now I can't get the plate into my mouth.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> Zowers, you have 2 acres of grass Bucky? I knew you had a nice place but 2 acres of lawn sounds like Downton Abby.



Naw, that's his 9-hole golf course. The windmill hole is a Par 5. 

CD

.


----------



## buckytom

Kayelle said:


> Zowers, you have 2 acres of grass Bucky? I knew you had a nice place but 2 acres of lawn sounds like Downton Abby.





Lol, oh no, K-L. The actual lawn is much less, minus the footprint of the house, the driveway, and plant/tree beddings. But the sprinklers are spread out all over.


Here is one of my fave litlle videos I shot from the front porch last summer. I locked myself out of the house just  as the skies opened up.


----------



## buckytom

Btw, my wife asked me recently if we won the lottery, would we move somewhere, or just keep this house and buy others in places we love.

I showed her a picture of Downton Abbey. I assured her she wouldn't have to clean it.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> Lol, oh no, K-L. The actual lawn is much less, minus the footprint of the house, the driveway, and plant/tree beddings. But the sprinklers are spread out all over.
> 
> 
> Here is one of my fave litlle videos I shot from the front porch last summer. I locked myself out of the house just  as the skies opened up.


Pretttttty. Good thing you have that porch.


----------



## buckytom

Yes. I was covered in mud from planting stuff, so it ended up helping to wash it off before I went in.

Hmm, I am unable to watch the video. It goes black after a split second, on both my phone and a desktop. It says that an ad is running for the exact same amount of time as the video.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Yes. I was covered in mud from planting stuff, so it ended up helping to wash it off before I went in.
> 
> Hmm, I am unable to watch the video. It goes black after a split second, on both my phone and a desktop. It says that an ad is running for the exact same amount of time as the video.



I can watch the whole video. Um, did you mean to include that footage of you taking a shower? Good thing the shower door was foggy. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

ROFL. 

I hope they got the aspect ratio right...


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Btw, my wife asked me recently if we won the lottery, would we move somewhere, or just keep this house and buy others in places we love.
> 
> I showed her a picture of Downton Abbey. *I assured her she wouldn't have to clean it*.



Such a loving husband.


----------



## Addie

37ºF. And windy as all gitout! And I have an appointment this afternoon at three p.m. 

How can I stand so much joy in my life?


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> ROFL.
> 
> I hope they got the aspect ratio right...



I'm guessing your basic 4:3 would be more than sufficient. 

Don't reply with any IMAX talk. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Lol. 

OMG, 4:3.

Grandpa, git up and tune the dial, why dontcha...


----------



## caseydog

Back on topic, although less entertaining, it is relatively decent here. It is 62F, and not raining. The heating systems are still on, but not running. The thermal mass of the house, after six months-plus of warm/hot weather, has soaked up enough heat to deal with 60s temperatures. It is a physics thing -- and physics is phun! 

CD


----------



## taxlady

It's currently 5°C (41°F), feels like 1°C (34°F). When I was out earlier, it was 3°C (37°F) and felt like -3° (27°F) brrrr


----------



## dragnlaw

Pretty much the same as yesterday, this morning is 3c (37f) and feels like 0.  Yesterday out side the big city, I didn't get quite as warm as taxy.  Only got up to 5c (41f), bundled up for my walk but forgot my ears, luckily the wind was OK  .

Today will actually get a bit warmer.  Going to get up to a sunny 14c  (58f). Wind might be a bit stronger. 

Goose ponds had a frozen crust...   Goslings (now grown) were puzzled.  But they love this cooler weather, summer was difficult for them - too hot and humid for all those down feathers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40F, supposed to get to 66F today.  I left my sweater in the truck!


----------



## caseydog

Okay, take a wild guess what the weather is here. I'll give you three guesses, but you should only need one, if you have been paying attention. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

Middle of Spring here, 22 deg c today. And being we are a day ahead, it's Saturday here. Betting and watching races today. ( horses)

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Right now it's 41 and trying to clear. Earlier today, though, in a span of five minutes we had wind and thunder followed by driving rain, hail, and sun.


----------



## Addie

We had some wild weather here in New England. A tornado was filmed over the Bourne Bridge, (Cape Cod Canal) and one touched down in Rhode Island. Hopefully today will be calmer. I have cancelled my appointment for today. Right now I have a small band aid on the wound on my right leg. I refuse to sit in morning traffic just so someone can change the band aide. And it is a bit too chilly for my liking. Right now it is 44ºF and cloudy.


----------



## simonbaker

41F in SE South Dakota.  Cool & overcast.  Low of 37F.  High of 46F.


----------



## caseydog

54F and raining. We got another 1-and-a-half today (so far). This has gotten really old. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

25 deg c here yesterday.  Big change today 2 deg c and rain all day.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Well, it is official, 2.01 inches of rain today - and two hours to go. 

BTW, today's rain is curtesy of the remains of Hurricane Willa (Google it), and it is heading East. Get ready!

https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/24/us/hurricane-willa-us-impact-wxc/

CD


----------



## buckytom

They've already changed my son's football game originally scheduled for Saturday due to the impending Nor'easter.

Yay! I can sleep late for 1 freakin' day!


----------



## caseydog

It is kinda' amazing how a storm can go from a CAT5 Hurricane in the Pacific, to a Nor'Easter in New York, and cause flooding in Texas along the way. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> W...today's rain is curtesy of the remains of Hurricane Willa (Google it), and it is heading East. Get ready!...


I've already planned my schedule to hunker down and make soup all weekend! Well, might make things other than soup, but I see cooking and baking days ahead.


We went out running errands and to eat tonight. Could not believe how much the weather seemed like it should be Thanksgiving already. After a summer that made us think that the gates of hell had been opened, we're pretty much making up for it in 10-degrees-below-normal days for most of October. At least we're dry for the next two days!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

37F, cloudy...loving it.  We need more snow.


----------



## simonbaker

40F overcast with chilly rain, off & on, in SE South Dakota


----------



## caseydog

The rain stopped at around noon today. Only 0.02 inches. But, it was overcast and chilly -- only got to 59F today.

Yesterday's final rainfall total was 2.21 inches. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

My remote table top sensor says it's -260F outside.  Not any reason to go outside, thankfully.  I may have to change the batteries.


----------



## dragnlaw

Someone forgot to set the Fall clock - we went straight from Summer to Winter.


----------



## Addie

It is 10 a.m. and the Nor'easter has arrived. I have one of my windows opened just a crack and I can hear that wind howling. This is the perfect weather for a pot of stew with scratch dumplings. I made the mistake of looking out the window. Rain is coming down in sheets.


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> It is 10 a.m. and the Nor'easter has arrived. I have one of my windows opened just a crack and I can hear that wind howling. This is the perfect weather for a pot of stew with scratch dumplings. I made the mistake of looking out the window. Rain is coming down in sheets.




 I miss the elements sounding in.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> My remote table top sensor says it's -260F outside.  Not any reason to go outside, thankfully.  I may have to change the batteries.



Must be a liquid Nitrogen flood happening. Stay inside!!! 

CD


----------



## caseydog

It is sunny and 75F outside. I'm a little disoriented by this sunshine thing. 

CD


----------



## blissful

It's 50 deg F and DH started muskrat trapping for the next two weeks. It's sunny today but tomorrow is rain and he will be cold and wet. The rest of us are home. I'm making puppy biscuits for a new puppy my aunt just adopted.


----------



## caseydog

blissful said:


> It's 50 deg F and DH started muskrat trapping for the next two weeks. It's sunny today but tomorrow is rain and he will be cold and wet. The rest of us are home. I'm making puppy biscuits for a new puppy my aunt just adopted.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjqeNoi6EmM

CD


----------



## taxlady

It's overcast and gloomy. 4°C (39°) and feels like -1°C (30°F).


The dregs of that Nor'easter are supposed to hit this evening. We'll get mixed precipitation into Sunday with less than 1 cm of snow and anywhere from half to a whole inch (26 mm) of rain. Predicted winds will be up to 38 km/h (24 mph) and gusting to 60 km/h (37 mph).


I'm glad I have no need to go out today.


----------



## JustJoel

The weather was very odd today. The sun was very hot, the ambient temperature was quite warm (it got up to 82°, I think), but the breeze, which was a stiff breeze, was very cold, and the relative humidity was 27°, which is quite high for Vegas.

Bottom line, I didn’t know whether I should’ve been hot or cold!


----------



## Caslon

I wish I had weather where I live.


----------



## Addie

Today sunny and temps in the mid 5p's. Yesterday, MISERABLE. But that didn't stop the voters from coming out to vote. They had three people handling the intake and yet the lines were still long. At one point, they wandered into the community television room. I have never seen that before. But it was understandable. It was pouring most of the day. No need to leave folks standing out in the cold and rain as long as we have the room to accommodate them.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> I wish I had weather where I live.



You have weather. It rains between fires. 

CD


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Who knows? It changes minute by minute. Early this morning the sun was out but now it looks like rain, or snow. Yesterday it ws 54F with 50mph winds, today it rained earlier this morning but it might make 45F, and tomorrow figure on 38F and either rain or snow flurries. The weather here is SOOOO frickin' depressing. No wonder people keep jumping over Niagara Falls!


----------



## simonbaker

A cool 29F.  Overcast.  Not as much wind as yesterday so it doesn't be feel as cold in SE South Dakota


----------



## GotGarlic

Another unusually warm November day - it's 73F right now.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> You have weather. It rains between fires.
> 
> CD



A friend from CA once told me that they don't have seasons.

"Of course you do. You have sunny seasons, rainy seasons and fire seasons. With the rainy season you also have landslide season."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

To get to 34F today, sitting at 22F this morning.  And it looks like we got a skiff of snow overnight.


----------



## roadfix

Snapped this a few minutes ago.   Smoke from the Thousand Oaks fire about 50 miles north of here.   Wind driven fire there and we’re dead calm here near downtown LA.


It is going to be a spectacular sunset this evening with all that smoke...


----------



## simonbaker

13F cold & snowing.


----------



## Just Cooking

No snow yet but we have gone from 16F to 35F.. Supposed to snow tonight..


I think I will really be missing Monterey Bay for a few months..  



Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

It's a little chilly out today. I have planter full seed because I am not done planting cover crops. I didn't want risk the fine snow blowing in the seed box. It blew so much I have no idea how much we got.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's friggin' snowing. *AAAAAHHHHH!!!*


----------



## Addie

Just chilly, in the 40's. Downpour tonight. I would be very happy with temps in the high 50's and lots of sunshine.


----------



## roadfix

82 degrees and 6% humidity


----------



## Cheryl J

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It's friggin' snowing. *AAAAAHHHHH!!!*


 
Sir Loin, for some reason I thought you live in California.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's been getting cold here, at least for me.   65F in the house when I got up this morning - had to layer a sweatshirt and put on heavy socks.  I'm a wimp with the first-of-the-year cold until I get used to it.


----------



## caseydog

Right now it is 39F and clear. Good chance we will get below freezing before morning. 

I have my garden covered well, so the warmth from the ground should be just enough -- fingers crossed. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

Got to about 20 deg c here today, 7.30 pm at night now, things cooling down. Crops all growing, first cucumber in the greenhouse. First strawberry picked today.

Russ


----------



## Just Cooking

16F this morning.. No snow but, will be cold all day.. 



There are only 30 garages for our complex.. Fortunately we scored one a month or so ago..



Ross


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to 11F.  Have to work let the car that out & warm up for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## caseydog

I woke up to 30F, our first freezing night of the season. It is sunny and 53F right now. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

I left a sunny 84° to come home to this. 29°F right now, had been in the lower teens. And it had the audacity to snow.


----------



## roadfix

It was a beautiful, clear day until the winds shifted.   Now we're getting some that nasty smoke from the wild fire drifting over us, and the smell.    The sky has turned brown.

Here's a pic I just shot a minute ago...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *roadfix*, that photo takes me back to my childhood. The smoke from the furnaces at Cleveland's steel plants would belch red smoke and make the sky look a lot like that. Stay safe.



Dawgluver said:


> I left a sunny 84° to come home to this. 29°F right now, had been in the lower teens. And it had the audacity to snow.


Sounds like Beagle needs a companion - it's gonna be a two-dog night. 


Looks like we'll have a break from rain the next couple of days. I did get a peek of the sun today, but it doesn't make it feel any warmer. Temps below freezing at night, and daytime highs in the low to middle 40s.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, *roadfix*, that photo takes me back to my childhood. The smoke from the furnaces at Cleveland's steel plants would belch red smoke and make the sky look a lot like that.



Ahhh, the good ole' days. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

It's finally going to drop into the low 30s tonight. Cold weather. MY weather.

The skis are ready, and I'm replacing the cheap plastic buckles on our snowshoes with metal ones that won't crack when it gets really cold.

C'mon, Winter! Bring it on!

For all of you warm bodied/cold blooded folks, "A true lover of nature does not despair now that their mistress has turned a colder cheek."


----------



## simonbaker

25F. With the sun out it makes it feel warmer.


----------



## Rascal

Clear blue skies and 20 deg c here. I've got a function I'm hosting tomorrow and today I've woken up with a huge zit near my bottom lip. It's swollen as. And hurts. No head so it won't pop yet. Time huh? 

Russ


----------



## roadfix

I have this urge to pop that zit, ready or not...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cheryl J said:


> Sir Loin, for some reason I thought you live in California.



I did, for 40 years! I returned to Western New York to take care of my 94 year old father. Western New York, where the only kind of weather they have is inclement!


----------



## Rascal

roadfix said:


> I have this urge to pop that zit, ready or not...



I tried but it hurts  too much. I remember going through puberty my mum loved to pop my zits. I think she got enjoyment from it. 

Russ


----------



## roadfix

Rascal said:


> I tried but it hurts  too much. I remember going through puberty my mum loved to pop my zits. I think she got enjoyment from it.
> 
> Russ



Popping bubble wraps or zits, they're all fun and relaxing.


----------



## simonbaker

roadfix said:


> Popping bubble wraps or zits, they're all fun and relaxing.



Agreed!  It's crazy but I enjoy it too!


----------



## caseydog

Oooookaaaay, that was a rather disgusting side-track. 

Back to weather. It is 51 and overcast now. Bad stuff is on the way. Rain and really cold. It may turn to snow (although the ground is way to warm for it to accumulate). 

I need to run to the store for some soup stuff. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Oooookaaaay, that was a rather disgusting side-track.



Wow, we agree [emoji106] 



caseydog said:


> Back to weather. It is 51 and overcast now. Bad stuff is on the way. Rain and really cold. It may turn to snow (although the ground is way to warm for it to accumulate).
> 
> I need to run to the store for some soup stuff.



We had our first freeze last night, several days early. Tonight's forecast is 27F. It will be a little warmer later this week.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's 32° now, with an earlier high in the mid 40s. It's not the tropics, but tolerable for this former NoDak.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

15F, supposed to get to 34F today.  Love it!


----------



## JustJoel

It’s 41°F here today, with the predicted high of 59°. Looks like I’m going to have to start telling tourists again that “desert” means dry, not hot!


----------



## Just Cooking

First snow of the season. Drinking hot cocoa, watching it fall.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey *Ross*, is your lovely Jeannie still there with you? Is she going to tough it out in MO, or did she hightail it back to CA for the winter?

Guess what? It's raining...again. If the weather prediction is right, we should end up with about 1 1/2 inches of rain by the time this ends early Tuesday afternoon. Better than snow...which might show up on Thursday.


----------



## caseydog

Princess weather here. She would love it... I could do without it. 

It's about 30F right now. The forecast is for 28 tonight. Really windy, too. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hey *Ross*, is your lovely Jeannie still there with you? Is she going to tough it out in MO, or did she hightail it back to CA for the winter?
> 
> Guess what? It's raining...again. If the weather prediction is right, we should end up with about 1 1/2 inches of rain by the time this ends early Tuesday afternoon. Better than snow...which might show up on Thursday.


 Yup... Jeannie is determined to stick it out this winter... 
We had our first snow yesterday but we stayed in.. We shall see what lies ahead on the weather front.. 


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> *Princess weather here. She would love it... I could do without it. *
> 
> It's about 30F right now. The forecast is for 28 tonight. Really windy, too.
> 
> CD


 I do love it, except for the wind.



We are having a heat wave...29F, supposed to get to 52F today. A little warmer the next few days and then back to my favorite outside temps. Still not much snow to speak of.


----------



## bethzaring

minus 3 degrees fahrenheit right now


----------



## bethzaring

bethzaring said:


> minus 3 degrees fahrenheit right now



Hoping it will warm up soon!


----------



## Caslon

The fires in California. Heart broken, but I ask.  How many homeowners had fire insurance?

Some may have opted out.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> The fires in California. Heart broken, but I ask.  How many homeowners had fire insurance?
> 
> Some may have opted out.





It’s up to the homeowners not to carry insurance only if their homes are fully paid for and I bet there were a few that lost their homes that didn’t...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

An hour ago it was snowing, but right now the sun is out and it's a whopping 27F!


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> It’s up to the homeowners not to carry insurance only if their homes are fully paid for and I bet there were a few that lost their homes that didn’t...



Understood, I think.  If you had a mortgage, was is mandatory that you carry fire insurance?


----------



## Cheryl J

I think most insurance policies have fire coverage, at least in CA.  Not sure about other states.  From what I've heard, high risk areas here (canyons, etc.) require additional fire coverage at a much higher cost these days.  I know my daughter and SIL had to buy extra coverage, they live near the foothills in the Santa Clarita Valley.  

I can't imagine NOT having fire insurance, mortgage or not - just too big of a risk. 

And yes Caslon, the fires are heartbreaking.  I was up in Paradise, CA several years ago and now that quaint little mountain town, along with many lives, is gone.


----------



## Caslon

In this tragedy and people saying they will rebuild, is that because they had fire insurance?  As was said earlier, if you owned your home outright, fire insurance wasn't mandatory.  How much was fire insurance for the average home, per year?  $2500?


----------



## simonbaker

High of 49F today in SE South Dakota


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> *In this tragedy and people saying they will rebuild, is that because they had fire insurance?* As was said earlier, if you owned your home outright, fire insurance wasn't mandatory.


 
Caslon, unless the fire victims come forward and announce their own situation publicly, how would anyone know this information?


----------



## Caslon

Cheryl J said:


> Caslon, unless the fire victims come forward and announce their own situation publicly, how would anyone know this information?



Ballpark estimation then for that area. Locals will be able to tell us.  It might have been more advantageous to have had a mortgage requiring fire insurance.  As opposed to those poor souls whose property was paid off and didn't necessarily  require fire insurance, and opted out.  How many were they?


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> Ballpark estimation then for that area. Locals will be able to tell us. It might have been more advantageous to have had a mortgage requiring fire insurance. As opposed to those poor souls whose property was paid off and didn't necessarily require fire insurance, and opted out. How many were they?


 
*Why* is this so important to you, Caslon???  Families were incinerated in their cars trying to escape, for crying out loud!  Immeasurable amounts of wildlife and pets perished and there are thousands homeless.  Shouldn't that be the freakin' focus?  

Call an insurance agent up there if you need a "ballpark estimate" so badly - if you can find one whose business wasn't burned down, that is. I'm done with this subject.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Understood, I think.  If you had a mortgage, was is mandatory that you carry fire insurance?



That is the way it is in Mass. 

At one time the holder of the mortgage used to make you pay your yearly property taxes as soon as the bills hit the mail, to the bank to hold until they were due. They didn't pay interest on any of it and the courts deemed that the practice was illegal. My sister got a huge amount of interest that by rules of the court order, would have been paid from day one if the bank had not been holding the property taxes illegally.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> That is the way it is in Mass.
> 
> At one time the holder of the mortgage used to make you pay your yearly property taxes as soon as the bills hit the mail, to the bank to hold until they were due. They didn't pay interest on any of it and the courts deemed that the practice was illegal. My sister got a huge amount of interest that by rules of the court order, would have been paid from day one if the bank had not been holding the property taxes illegally.


Here in Quebec, most mortgage lenders will, if you want, take an extra amount on your mortgage payments and pay the property for you out of that. Yes, they pay interest on the property tax account. They have done that at least since the late 1980s, when I bought my first house. I find it very convenient that I don't have to think about the payments for property tax. I wouldn't dream of telling the bank not to do that for me. If there isn't enough in my property tax account to cover the tax payments, the bank pays it anyways and just increases the amount they take for each mortgage payment to catch up. They spread it out over the period until next the payments are billed the next year.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> *Why* is this so important to you, Caslon???  Families were incinerated in their cars trying to escape, for crying out loud!  Immeasurable amounts of wildlife and pets perished and there are thousands homeless.  Shouldn't that be the freakin' focus?
> 
> Call an insurance agent up there if you need a "ballpark estimate" so badly - if you can find one whose business wasn't burned down, that is. I'm done with this subject.



Breathe, Cheryl, breathe. 

I understand Caslon's curiosity. Losing your home is horrible. Losing it without insurance is even more horrible, unless you are very wealthy. 

Having grown up in Hurricane country, I have seen people forced to live in tiny apartments in their golden years because they didn't have flood insurance for their dream home that was destroyed by floodwaters. The hurricane was an act of nature, the lack of flood insurance was a self-inflicted wound. 

_To me, getting everyone out alive is the primary focus_. 

If they are still alive, they haven't lost "everything." 

*Back on topic...* It got up into the 40s today. Still colder than normal, but it was sunny, and the winds died down, so it was tolerable. 

It is 33F right now, and the low is forecast to be 30F. 

Low 60s tomorrow, which is back to normal for us right now. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Here in Quebec, most mortgage lenders will, if you want, take an extra amount on your mortgage payments and pay the property for you out of that. Yes, they pay interest on the property tax account. They have done that at least since the late 1980s, when I bought my first house. I find it very convenient that I don't have to think about the payments for property tax. I wouldn't dream of telling the bank not to do that for me. If there isn't enough in my property tax account to cover the tax payments, the bank pays it anyways and just increases the amount they take for each mortgage payment to catch up. They spread it out over the period until next the payments are billed the next year.



I have been a homeowner for so long, that I am not required to pay into an escrow account for my taxes and insurance. But, as a primary lienholder, the mortgage company is alerted if I don't pay either one of them. 

I wrote the property tax check wrong a few years ago, by 56-cents, and the mortgage company went into full beatdown mode. Warnings by certified mail and threats of foreclosure. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

We're supposed to be getting 5 inches of snow tomorrow, which means more like 8 inches up on my mountain.Then it's supposed to be followed by hours of sleet and ice.

Guess who's calling in sick tomorrow night? 

I'm looking forward to getting the fireplace going, and just watching it all happen.


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> I have been a homeowner for so long, that I am not required to pay into an escrow account for my taxes and insurance. But, as a primary lienholder, the mortgage company is alerted if I don't pay either one of them.
> 
> I wrote the property tax check wrong a few years ago, by 56-cents, and the mortgage company went into full beatdown mode. Warnings by certified mail and threats of foreclosure.
> 
> CD


 As I wrote, the bank does it *if you want them to. *You generally don't have to, I just find it very convenient. It was particularly convenient when money DH wasn't working and money was really tight.


And, back on topic. We had a bit of snow the other day. Right now it's -10°C and feels like -16°C.


----------



## roadfix

Some choose to have their insurance and prop tax impounded when carrying a mortgage.   It’s convenient, and broken down and tacked onto your monthly mortgage payments.   This way you’re not hit with an annual property tax bill where you have a choice of paying in full or in 2 installments.
For us folks in LA County the first installment must be paid in April and the second one in December.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our normal high this time of year should be 49, low of 35. THIS is nuts!


----------



## taxlady

CG, I think you are having the same cold spell that we are having.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

40F...almost bikini weather, high of 56F today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, you really didn't need to share.

If "blech" is a proper meteorological description, thst sums up our weather. Our 6" of snow is getting compacted by the sleet coming down right now. We're going nowhere tomorrow, and this will be all gone by Saturday.


----------



## caseydog

It was back up to about normal today -- we got to 60F. It is 52 right now. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

We are expecting snow, up to 15 cm, starting tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F with a high of 52F today.  The snow is supposed to start tonight.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> taxy, you really didn't need to share.
> 
> If "blech" is a proper meteorological description, thst sums up our weather. Our 6" of snow is getting compacted by the sleet coming down right now. We're going nowhere tomorrow, and this will be all gone by Saturday.
> View attachment 32285



Well by the time all those nasties reach my area, everything was melting as fast as it hit the ground. There isn't one snow flake in sight. But it is overcast. I would rather have the son.


----------



## simonbaker

We're driving North towards Northern Minnesota.  23*F with icey roads & snow flurries


----------



## Rascal

BBQ weather here, no sign of snow,lol.


Russ


----------



## imp

*It's the "Height"*

Nothing is quite as varied weather-wise as the Desert Southwest. We have, today, mostly sunny, 56`F this morning, 75`F right now, 4:00PM. Only 180 miles east of us, it was 15`F this morning, will "crack" through freezing briefly. 

Bullhead City, Arizona, elevation 550 feet above sea level.

Flagstaff, Arizona, elevation 7,000 feet above sea level. 

Two towns of roughly the same size, only 180 miles apart, but worlds apart weather-wise.   imp


----------



## caseydog

It is back to normal seasonal weather, here. It is 64F right now (6:25pm). I can live with this. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17F windy with a high of 26F.  And snow, lots of it.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 50F here right now. We're leaving tomorrow morning to spend Thanksgiving with my FIL in Michigan. It's 35 there, with a wintry mix of sleet and snow [emoji944] Yuck. 

Oh well, once we get there, I will give DH and his dad a grocery list and spend my time inside the warm house making it smell good and filling up his freezer. I hate traveling around Thanksgiving, but for him, I will do it cheerfully.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> It's 50F here right now. We're leaving tomorrow morning to spend Thanksgiving with my FIL in Michigan. It's 35 there, with a wintry mix of sleet and snow [emoji944] Yuck.
> 
> Oh well, once we get there, I will give DH and his dad a grocery list and spend my time inside the warm house making it smell good and filling up his freezer. I hate traveling around Thanksgiving, but for him, I will do it cheerfully.



Have a safe trip.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Have a safe trip.


Thanks, Andy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Safe trip, GG! And SB, hope you made it to MN!

31°F here, snowed lightly all day but nothing stuck. I need to locate the sand we use to sprinkle on the steps, or go get a bag of kitty litter.


----------



## Rascal

20 deg c here, picking strawberries, and herbs. Opposite to you guys.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

It got up to 69F today, and is 64F right now (6pm). 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Safe trip, GG! And SB, hope you made it to MN!
> 
> 31°F here, snowed lightly all day but nothing stuck. I need to locate the sand we use to sprinkle on the steps, or go get a bag of kitty litter.


 -3°C and the snow is going away. 
Kitty litter sounds like a good idea, so I tried it.  It's made of clay. It got wet. It made a slippery, horrible mess.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> -3°C and the snow is going away.
> Kitty litter sounds like a good idea, so I tried it.  It's made of clay. It got wet. It made a slippery, horrible mess.



Kitty litter is good for soaking up spills in the garage, but not good for snow and ice. Sand will give you some grip, and you can hose it off into the yard/garden when the snow and ice are gone. Look for a coarse sand -- not fine sandbox sand. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

Good advice, guys, thanks. I'll have to root around some more in the garage, I know there's sand in there somewhere.


----------



## buckytom

A long, coconut fibre mat is the best thing that you can use on stairs,.

After my wife had her parents' house's front steps rebuilt from scratch, she forbade me from using any chemicals on the treads, and only a plastic shovel to clear snow.

Ice eventually will form on any staircase, so we found that the most effective, efficient, and reusable way to navigate even the iciest of stairs was a coconut mat.


Just lay it over the stairs, and kick down the risers to form to tje staircase.

Other than that, get a set of boot cat-tracks.

But they wil mark a stone treaded staircase.


----------



## Addie

39ºF and mostly cloudy. I guess Mother Nature is very pleased with our area. The TV keeps telling us what really bad weather is going to hit us, and all we end up with is Mostly Cloudy.


----------



## caseydog

From 69F yesterday, to 39F today. Weather whiplash. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

Storm through here overnight, with lots of rain. Today suns out,guns out.

Russ


----------



## Addie

37F. At this hour I have no intention of going anywhere. So since I am wide awake, I made the bottom crust for the Pumpkin Cheesecake and peeled and sliced a big bag of apples for a couple of pies. 

Now I have to clean up the kitchen. Would rather do dishes than be outside.


----------



## caseydog

I have cars to photograph in Cheyenne next week. Hey Princess, how bad is that going to hurt me?

CD


----------



## JustJoel

It’s been a bit warmer this last couple of days; nighttime lows in the low to mid 50s.

Did y’all know that Thanksgiving will bring us a full moon? I don’t know if that’s auspicious or just kinda cool… I wonder when the last time that happened was…


----------



## luckytrim

Woke up to 23 degrees this morning.......... Bit of a wind blowing..... Chill factor makes it feel like 18 degrees    A little early for this....


----------



## clf1030

62 and partly cloudy. Supposed to be in mid 80s. A little cooler than "they" said earlier this week. I'm glad.
Stay in everyone up north, stuff your face, and be thankful you only have 6 more months of chill to go. ⛱


----------



## buckytom

As I left work this morning, I watched families getting out of their cars  and bundle up their kids to go see the parade today. 

They have to walk halfway across Manhattan in a cold wind, at only 17°. Not worth seeing a bunch of balloons when you're freezing your tuchus off.


----------



## GotGarlic

clf1030 said:


> 62 and partly cloudy. Supposed to be in mid 80s. A little cooler than "they" said earlier this week. I'm glad.
> Stay in everyone up north, stuff your face, and be thankful you only have 6 more months of chill to go. [emoji950]


It's cloudy and 26 here in the cold white north, but we will be back in the land of the warm Sunday, where it will be 58 and mostly sunny [emoji2] And no, I haven't gone outside since we got here Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I have cars to photograph in Cheyenne next week. Hey Princess, how bad is that going to hurt me?
> 
> CD




I hope you like wind!  The temps are ranging from lows at night of 20F to highs of 46F during the day through the week with rain/snow likely on Friday.


Here in Lingle it will be 5-10 degrees higher, but still that nasty wind.


Are you flying into Cheyenne?  Make sure you get a 4WD vehicle, roads may still be wet and yucky from the last snow. Hat, gloves, scarf and a warm coat. Be safe!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Right now 25F, 3 mph wind...supposed to get to 60F today.


----------



## roadfix

I thought we were going to have a wet TD in years.   It rained briefly overnight but it’s nice, cool, crisp, and clear this morning.


----------



## taxlady

According to the Weathernetwork, it "only" went down to -18°C overnight in DDO. It's currently -10°C (14°F) and feels like -18°C (0°F). We are expecting 10-12 hours of freezing rain this weekend.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope you like wind!  The temps are ranging from lows at night of 20F to highs of 46F during the day through the week with rain/snow likely on Friday.
> 
> 
> Here in Lingle it will be 5-10 degrees higher, but still that nasty wind.
> 
> 
> Are you flying into Cheyenne?  Make sure you get a 4WD vehicle, roads may still be wet and yucky from the last snow. Hat, gloves, scarf and a warm coat. Be safe!



I am driving from Denver to Cheyenne. I'll reserve an AWD vehicle, just in case. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

A week away from summer and it's rained the last 3 days. About 11 deg c here ATM.

Russ


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day high of 45F.  Happy Thanksgiving from SE South Dakota.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I am driving from Denver to Cheyenne. I'll reserve an AWD vehicle, just in case.
> 
> CD




Good deal!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

38F with wind @ 14 mph...rain/snow likely starting tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ridiculous. Today's high for the day, 25, fell seven degrees short for our average low of the night, 32. Can't wait until next week, when the high of the day is predicted to at least rise above the freezing mark. Still falling short of the normal high of 44 most of the time, though. Brrrr....


----------



## luckytrim

29 this morning, but warming to 50 today, just in time for another soaking...


----------



## Dawgluver

Should be interesting. 34°F and rain now, expected to turn into 8-12 inches of snow later here along the river.  And windy. Sorta sounds like we may get a blizzard.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Should be interesting. 34°F and rain now, expected to turn into 8-12 inches of snow later here along the river.  And windy. Sorta sounds like *we may get a blizzard*.



Please don't send it this way. I can live with rain, but snow is another thing in my life that I would gladly replace with palm trees if I could.


----------



## caseydog

I left Houston this morning at 68F, and it was 44F when I got home, and very windy. Right now, it is 33F. I guess it is a good thing, as it will prepare me for Princess weather in Wyoming this week. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

18F with a high of 42F today.


----------



## clf1030

84° and muggy. It's hot for the end of November. But a cool front will/supposed to come in tomorrow to the low 70s. I can handle that!


----------



## taxlady

Now that the freezing rain is over, we are expecting a snow storm.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I received this year's Amazon order of Champion Duo-Fold long johns and long sleeve shirts a couple weeks ago.  They are like Cuddle duds for guys.   Makes the day seem much warmer indoors or out, especially if it's windy.  


It's been low teens to high 20's and going to be like this all week, supposed to be sunny a few days too.  No grilling outside but no snow to shovel.  I call that a good trade-off.


----------



## Vinylhanger

A very warm 57 degrees at 9 PM and I'm sitting on my front porch in a tshirt with an even warmer breeze blowing.

Mind boggling for the Wollamette Valley in late November.

I'm not complaining.  They said it will be wetter and warmer this winter, but it looks like it will be warmer and drier instead.

I can live with that.


----------



## caseydog

I'm going to Wyoming and Colorado tomorrow, but the the forecast is pretty much the same as it is for Dallas. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Safe travels, *cd*.


It's just above freezing right now (34), and the wind has been howling most of today. Normally it gives me a headache, but today (and for the better part of the last two weeks) I've had a headache coming and going anyway. Can hardly wait to get to my Dr. appointment tomorrow so we can get my BP back to normal.  The change in my medication seems to have lessened my hair loss, but I'd rather have my BP normal than stroke out with a full head of hair!  At least the wind (and any precipitation overnight) will be gone by the time I leave tomorrow.


----------



## pepperhead212

It finally stopped raining!  I have to count my blessings - this rain is from that system that dumped snow out in the MW, and up north of me!  It's flooding in many places, as the ground is saturated. Sat I got 1 3/4" here, and today, easily over an inch.  After a below freezing TG, it was 61º yesterday, and 57º today!  Crazy weather...


At least all I have growing out there now is garlic, which will survive anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

31F, to get to 51F today. It's been quite windy...tumbleweed season.


----------



## clf1030

It's 71° right now. And it looks like up north; gray, low, heavy clouds. I guess we are going to get that cool front later today.


----------



## CarolPa

I am amazed that this thread was started in 2005.


We are at 30 right now with an expected high of 31.  We had an inch or so of snow overnight after it poured down rain all day yesterday, so I imagine it's pretty icy out there right now.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 31F, to get to 51F today. It's been quite windy...*tumbleweed season*.





CarolPa said:


> I am amazed that *this thread was started in 2005.
> *
> .



So it's true that a snowman in Wyoming is just a tumbleweed packed with snow!

I hear there is going to be a HUGE 15th birthday party in 2 years. Entertainment will be going from blizzards to scorching heat waves.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 31F, to get to 51F today. It's been quite windy...tumbleweed season.



Yeah, I ran over some tumbleweeds in Wyoming today. Saw some snow on the ground, and even walked through some while I worked. Froze my fingers. It was only in the 40s, but the wind was ridiculous. Between the cold fingers, and the cold wind making my eyes water while trying to take pictures, it was not a lot of fun. Photographers don't blink a lot while working, and the wind, especially when it is cold, is brutal. 

Oh, yeah, I have yet to find gloves that work for photographers. I can't work the controls with gloves on. 

I did take your advice on the AWD rental car. A nice little Mercedes SUV. I didn't end up needing it, but I'm not paying for it, so why not. I get special rates from Hertz, so it wasn't that big a deal, anyway -- an extra 30-bucks. 

CD


----------



## clf1030

It went from 84* two days ago, to 71* yesterday, to now a freeeeeezzzzzzzing 49* right now. I hate it! Brrrrrrrr! What next? Snow?.:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Yeah, I ran over some tumbleweeds in Wyoming today. Saw some snow on the ground, and even walked through some while I worked. Froze my fingers. It was only in the 40s, but the wind was ridiculous. Between the cold fingers, and the cold wind making my eyes water while trying to take pictures, it was not a lot of fun. Photographers don't blink a lot while working, and the wind, especially when it is cold, is brutal.
> 
> Oh, yeah, I have yet to find gloves that work for photographers. I can't work the controls with gloves on.
> 
> I did take your advice on the AWD rental car. A nice little Mercedes SUV. I didn't end up needing it, but I'm not paying for it, so why not. I get special rates from Hertz, so it wasn't that big a deal, anyway -- an extra 30-bucks.
> 
> CD




You should get a pair of fingerless gloves and wear mittens over them, take the mittens off for fine work.  Maybe a pair of googles you can move up for the shot.


I once hit a tumbleweed that was half the size of the Subaru. Imagine that rolling into your lane!


It was very windy all night, currently at 16 MPH. It is 46F, supposed to get up to 53F and we are expecting rain.  Snow tomorrow.  I just hope the rain dries up before the snow starts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> So it's true that a snowman in Wyoming is just a tumbleweed packed with snow!




That could be


A couple winters ago, I had a 3 foot tumbleweed in the yard, I stuck a set of battery operated Christmas LED lights on it and let it go .  Watched it roll down the street and into a field until it rolled out of sight.  I hope someone else got to see it.mkkkkkkknj <kitten typing....


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to 25*F. We got a light dusting of snow overnight in SE South Dakota


----------



## buckytom

It's snowing again up here on my mountain.

I know it was supposed to be cold, but more snow in November?

I almost feel Canadian.

I actually held the door for someone who was 50 meters away this morning. Then I smiled and waved to some guy who cut me off trying to get to the exit ramp. He must have had an emergency, eh?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You should get a pair of fingerless gloves and wear mittens over them, take the mittens off for fine work.  Maybe a pair of googles you can move up for the shot.
> ...


 Even better than fingerless gloves, fingerless convertible gloves:


----------



## taxlady

Talking about tumbleweeds always reminds me of this: When I was a kid, living in SoCal, I once came home from school during a wind storm and couldn't see my house. It was completely covered in tumbleweeds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

38F, to get to the mid 40's today with rain or sleet predicted.


----------



## simonbaker

Heat wave, it's supposed to get up to 42*F today!!  It won't last long.  By Friday night into Sunday their predicting 5-7" of snow in SE South Dakota.


----------



## roadfix

We have rain!


----------



## caseydog

Well, back home in Dallas, it is 70F. But where I am, in Connecticut, it is 35F. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

It RAINED today!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> ...where I am, in Connecticut, it is 35F.


Ack, we could have met up! We're about 1 1/4 hour drive from Bradley. There is a really, really good Jewish deli in Vernon, about half an hour away from the airport and about 45 minutes from us up on MA. Himself isn't a socializer, especially with people he's never met, but he's coming around.  I know he would talk with you, since you both love photography. He did side jobs for $$ when he was in college and shortly after.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 28 degrees outside, but nice and toasty inside. I love radiator heat [emoji91]


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ack, we could have met up! We're about 1 1/4 hour drive from Bradley. There is a really, really good Jewish deli in Vernon, about half an hour away from the airport and about 45 minutes from us up on MA. Himself isn't a socializer, especially with people he's never met, but he's coming around.  I know he would talk with you, since you both love photography. He did side jobs for $$ when he was in college and shortly after.



I may be in Providence tomorrow. I don't know yet. I would love to me you, even though you are from Cleveland. Actually, people in Cleveland are not much different from people in Pittsburgh. Very similar city history. 

The Steelers vs Browns rivalry is very old, and built on a mutual respect. I like that. I have found that a lot of Steelers fans would back the Browns if they were in the playoffs and the steelers were not -- not likely, but it could happen. 

But, nobody in the AFC North would ever back the Ratbirds (Ravens) at any time, anyplace. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

I feel the winter chill starting here in the desert.  So far it's really nice - 60ish during the day and low 40's to high 30's at night.  Perfect.  Soon it will be down in the 'teens at night.  

I never run the heater at night, no matter how cold it is - can't stand to hear it running, let alone having hot air blow through my bedroom vent anywhere near me while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I may be in Providence tomorrow. I don't know yet. I would love to me you, even though you are from Cleveland. Actually, people in Cleveland are not much different from people in Pittsburgh. Very similar city history...


We're OK with Pittsburgh people.  Himself's Mom's side of the family is from Uniontown, and Kennywood is one of the best, old-fashioned amusement parks around. Providence has a lot of tasty restaurants, but most are a bit pricey. Or, if you're headed back to Hartford at the end of the day, there is a great brewpub with very good food in Willamantic, CT, which is along the Providence-Hartford route (taking U.S.-6).


----------



## imp

Cheryl J said:


> I feel the winter chill starting here in the desert.  So far it's really nice - 60ish during the day and low 40's to high 30's at night.  Perfect.  *Soon it will be down in the 'teens at night.
> *
> I never run the heater at night, no matter how cold it is - can't stand to hear it running, let alone having hot air blow through my bedroom vent anywhere near me while I'm sleeping.



Teens at night means fairly high altitude, perhaps 4000 feet? We live at 500 feet in west-central AZ, 60ish lately days, 50s nights. Teens, never. Are you also a dweller of the Mohave Desert?


----------



## Just Cooking

Woke @ 12:45am to the music of tornado warning sirens.. Turned on the local news station and watched the weather guys track the storm across the Ozarks.. Apparently a tornado touched down here and there or, at least heavy winds did some damage locally. There was one reported fatality in our area.. Will have to follow up on that..



Sat on the patio with a cup of hot chocolate, watching the storm circle our area.. All was quiet by 2am and its quite lovely out this morning..


Ross


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Woke @ 12:45am to the music of tornado warning sirens.. Turned on the local news station and watched the weather guys track the storm across the Ozarks.. Apparently a tornado touched down here and there or, at least heavy winds did some damage locally. There was one reported fatality in our area.. Will have to follow up on that..
> 
> Sat on the patio with a cup of hot chocolate, watching the storm circle our area.. All was quiet by 2am and its quite lovely out this morning..
> 
> Ross



That does not sound like a fun way to spend the evening. I would rather have a blizzard.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> That does not sound like a fun way to spend the evening. I would rather have a blizzard.


 Were I living in a blizzard prone area, that's what I might be having..  or.. Hurricanes over there .. or earthquakes over there ..Mother nature will decide..




Ross


----------



## simonbaker

We're in a blizzard warning.  10" of snow predicted.  Woke up to everything coated in ice.  They've cancelled every Christmas event in town for the weekend in SE South Dakota.


----------



## taxlady

Just like last weekend, we have a freezing rain warning. They are predicting 5-10 mm of precipitation by Sunday morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

The rain we've been having has melted most of the blizzard snow from last weekend. The cold wind makes it feel pretty raw. Beagle needed much convincing to stay out long enough to do her business.


----------



## simonbaker

The snow started about noon.  A white cover over all of the ice.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're having a heat wave! A start-of-December heat wave! [emoji38] It's 56 today and the forecast for tomorrow is 70! I can finally get my pansies into the front porch flower boxes.


----------



## Rascal

18 deg c here today, cooking a leg of lamb for dinner. Nice cruisy day today.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J

imp said:


> Teens at night means fairly high altitude, perhaps 4000 feet? We live at 500 feet in west-central AZ, 60ish lately days, 50s nights. Teens, never. Are you also a dweller of the Mohave Desert?


 
Hi, Imp. Around 2500' here and yes, an Eastern Sierra upper Mojave Desert dweller here for several decades. Even though I complain about it now and then, I love it here...it's home.  Love the clear starry skies at night. 

It's crazy windy here today though...not a plus.   Supposed to get down to 31 tonight and in the 20's at night next week.  Brrrr....

We have another member here from Arizona, Kgirl, but I haven't seen her around lately. I hope she's just been busy and that all is OK.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> We're having a heat wave! A start-of-December heat wave! [emoji38] It's 56 today and the forecast for tomorrow is 70! I can finally get my pansies into the front porch flower boxes.


 
Yay!  Enjoy it while you can!  It's been cold and windy here the past couple of days.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> Were I living in a blizzard prone area, that's what I might be having.. or.. Hurricanes over there .. or earthquakes over there ..*Mother nature will decide..*
> Ross


 
Yes, she will, fickle lady that she sometimes is.   

Not fun to wake up to tornado sirens, though!


----------



## pepperhead212

Rain again here.  We had a record amount of rain in the area for November, and the lady meteorologist  just said yesterday that it has been the wettest fall season ever, and we have 3 weeks to go!  And tomorrow it is supposed to get to 65° here.  Crazy weather.


----------



## camper226

Hamilton, Ontario, Canada


8 degrees C (46 F) and a severe thunderstorm watch.  Very unusual weather.


----------



## Rascal

20 deg c here, grey and overcast, this cool,weather is supposed to go tonight. 25 deg c tomorrow. Picking strawberries from the garden.

Russ


----------



## taxlady

camper226 said:


> Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
> 
> 
> 8 degrees C (46 F) and a severe thunderstorm watch.  Very unusual weather.


 Yeah, that is unusual. i noticed that when I was checking my weather, over hear on the Island of Montreal.


We have light drizzle and 3°C. There was supposed to be freezing rain overnight which didn't show up. Then there was another freezing rain warning, but that didn't materialize either. I'm not complaining.


----------



## buckytom

Tough drive in tonight until i descended about 500 feet.

It rained all day, and now the clouds are so low that you're actually driving through them at a certain altitude.

I'm sure those in the much bigger mountains out west know what I'm talking about.

Tonight as has been the case many nights since we've lived here, for the first 3 miles or so, I had to use thoughtfully placed reflectors on the neighbors' mailboxes on either side of the road to be able to sort of steer the car between them, staying on the street and not in someone's front yard.


----------



## JustJoel

About 8:30 PST here, and at last check, it was 44°F with a predicted low in the wee hours of 33°F. There is snow on the Spring Mountains and Mt. Charleston.

If we get any kind of precipitation between now and December 25, we might have a white-ish Christmas! It’s happened before, though not very often.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F...supposed to get up to 33F today.  My kind of weather.


----------



## simonbaker

22*F this morning, high of 25*F.  I was going to wash the car today but I'm afraid the doors would freeze shut & that's always a bugger to pry those open.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

24F...to get to 33F, hope the wind does not come up.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Damn cold! It will continue to be damn cold until sometime in April or May of 2019. Then it will rain almost continously until sometime in July, when it will get hot and muggy until the middle of September, when it will again rain almost continously until it changes to snow in November.


----------



## Kayelle

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Damn cold! It will continue to be damn cold until sometime in April or May of 2019. Then it will rain almost continously until sometime in July, when it will get hot and muggy until the middle of September, when it will again rain almost continously until it changes to snow in November.




That means you no longer live 30 miles from me.


----------



## Addie

No matter what weather report you listened to, it was supposed to be in the low 30's today. Right now we have bright sunshine with temps hovering in the low 40's.


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful day today.  55F now, light breeze, and the leaves are turning gold.  Very pretty.


----------



## Kayelle

We're a little warmer here Cheryl but chilly wind gusting to 40mph. Good day for Split Pea soup on the stove and a little decorating for Christmas.
Rain expected tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mmm...I love split pea soup.  Looks a little like rain here today as the afternoon progresses, but according to the weather report it won't be until tomorrow or Thursday.  But, ya never know...!


----------



## roadfix

Got my skylight tarped up (again), ready for the rain tomorrow....


----------



## buckytom

My boy used the snowblower to clear the driveway by himself for the first time a few weeks ago, so with some snow in the forecast, I figured that I'd better go check out the condition of the machine. 

While he did a good job that day on a very heavy and icy 8" of snow, he managed to break to of the augers' shearing pins. There's a pothole at the end of my driveway that I need to get fixed in the Spring. He bogged down into it and broke up a little more of the pavement.

I'm glad I thought to look at the machine. 

Amazon Prime 2 day shipping to the rescue!


----------



## caseydog

It has been a bit cool, but sunny during the day. It got down to 28F last night, with no cloud cover to hold in warmth. 

It is 43F right now, at9:45pm. Not bad. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up to a crisp 20*F.  The morning is frosty & glittery ice crystals in SE South Dakota.  High expected of 30*F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22F, wind @ 8 mph...the wind will pick up once the sun comes up and we get to a high of 35F.


----------



## caseydog

38F and raining right now. I'm off to California tomorrow, where it should be much nicer. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

-9° C, feels like -14, Light snow


----------



## Cheryl J

We've had a lot of most welcome rain the past couple of days, but today was clear with a bright blue sky and scattered white puffy clouds. Very pretty.  High 50's today, mid 30's tonight. 

*Casey*, what part of California are you headed to?


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> We've had a lot of most welcome rain the past couple of days, but today was clear with a bright blue sky and scattered white puffy clouds. Very pretty.  High 50's today, mid 30's tonight.
> 
> *Casey*, what part of California are you headed to?



SanFran tomorrow, and San Diego on Tuesday. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Co-co-cold. High today per the monitor on the front porch was 25 degrees. That is two degrees colder than the average overnight low, fer cryin' out loud. Normal highs should be a balmy 39. Predicted highs for the next five days are mostly in the 20s. As of now, Thursday is supposed to be a sunny 38, which will be OK for my SIL and her hubby. That's the day the moving van comes to collect their things. They're leaving for their new house Thursday evening.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> My boy used the snowblower to clear the driveway by himself for the first time a few weeks ago, so with some snow in the forecast, I figured that I'd better go check out the condition of the machine.
> 
> While he did a good job that day on a very heavy and icy 8" of snow, he managed to break to of the augers' shearing pins. There's a pothole at the end of my driveway that I need to get fixed in the Spring. He bogged down into it and broke up a little more of the pavement.
> 
> I'm glad I thought to look at the machine.
> 
> Amazon Prime 2 day shipping to the rescue!



Forget the snowblower, and find a used Audi quattro. I've had four of them, including one just like this one in this video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHk2nU1cjMk

CD


----------



## Addie

Let me start by saying "I love all of our Canadian neighbors." But would you PLEASE STOP SENDING US YOUR WEATHER! 

18ºF. We are supposed to get a few hours of bright sunshine. Then semi overcast for the rest of the day. I don't see it getting much warmer. Even though the weatherman is trying to cheer us up.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Let me start by saying "I love all of our Canadian neighbors." But would you PLEASE STOP SENDING US YOUR WEATHER!
> 
> 18ºF. We are supposed to get a few hours of bright sunshine. Then semi overcast for the rest of the day. I don't see it getting much warmer. Even though the weatherman is trying to cheer us up.


This time your weather is coming from south and west of you.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> This time your weather is coming from south and west of you.



Years ago, our weather reporters called it the Montreal Express. Now they just call it "COLD!"


----------



## imp

A display stand out in the Red Rocks Canyon area back when I lived in Vegas (Red Rocks was about 20 miles west out of downtown along Charleston Blvd.), stated, " The Desert is a harsh master", with extremes of heat and cold, as well as lack of precipitation; yet, a natural profusion of both Plant and Animal life has managed over eons to persevere there. The Desert Tortoise, many types of birds such as Gambrel Quail, Song Sparrows, Ravens, Hawks of various types, many kinds of lizard, many kinds of snake; and the Plants unmentioned, all produce exceedingly beautiful colored flowers once a year, innumerable kinds of cacti, desert shrubs, Mesquite, Acacia, the "Boojum Tree"!

Why do I so volubly expound? Because I, too, live in that Desert.

Today's high temp. was 72`, tonight a predicted chilly 52` low. In December. Any day now, I will be picking Valencia Oranges from my carefully nurtured tree out back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are having night time heatwaves, 39F right now @ 0230 with wind @ 18 MPH and gusts up to 40 MPH (29-25F windchill factor), supposed to get into the mid forties with the wind continuing. 

Sweater or coat?  Hmmm...the windchill takes a bikini out of the question


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are having night time heatwaves, 39F right now @ 0230 with wind @ 18 MPH and gusts up to 40 MPH (29-25F windchill factor), supposed to get into the mid forties with the wind continuing.
> 
> Sweater or coat?  Hmmm...the windchill takes a bikini out of the question



 6:41 a.m. Thanks for getting my day off to a good start. I have to go introduce myself today to my new nurse and the rest of the staff. Then to the Christmas party for the building. 

At least the party is not being held at a ski resort. Our temps are in the 40's for the rest of the week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

HIGH WIND WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM MST THIS EVENING ... West to northwest 35 to 45 MPH with gusts up to 65 MPH


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Better put rocks in your pockets, PF!

We have sun in central PA, and are finally seeing a temp that starts with a 3 - 32, to be exact. Should be good weather for the second leg of driving.


----------



## roadfix

I think this is going to be the 4th? attempt at launching this Spacex rocket out of Vandenburg this evening.     
Skies should be clear for the most part to see the huge contrail.
Besides the gov't spy satellite on board I read that cremated human remains will go up in space as well.   At $2,500 that's cheaper than most other types of ash burial service...


----------



## buckytom

I spent a good part of last evening upside down in the bilge of my friend's yacht trying to fix the wiring to the toilet and bilge pumps. Holy moly the Hudson river was cold. The water surface temps were in the low 40s, but with a strong wind and the air temps in the 30s, it was hard to hold tools in numb fingers. I kept dropping them into the cold bilgewater, ythen having to stick my hand into it to fish around for them.


----------



## Rascal

Summer but rain for last 3 days. Nuts.

Russ


----------



## roadfix

Rascal said:


> Summer but rain for last 3 days. Nuts.
> 
> Russ



Summer is just about winding down here in SoCal.   Come January, it'll be Spring.


----------



## caseydog

Not too bad. It was overcast most of the day, but it is pretty clear and 58F right now. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

Launch scrubbed again.  High winds this time.  Postponed 24hrs.
They’re playing with our emotions now.


----------



## Cheryl J

You beat me to it RF....was just going to post that it was scrubbed again.   Aaargh....

Pretty nice here today....high 60's, sunny, and just a light breeze.


----------



## Dawgluver

If the sun had been out, it would've been beautiful here along the river. 50's and cloudy, no snow left.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I didn't blow away,  but it was close a few times.  Then it started spritzing snow on my way home last night.  Just enough to make me worry Mom and Dad were driving home from Colorado.  But it never snowed and they called me at 10 PM when they got home.

This morning 24F, wind @ 6 MPH and shouldn't get too bad.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> *Summer is just about winding down here in SoCal.   Come January, it'll be Spring.*




 That just about says it RF.
 Souschef just came in from sitting outside in the sun because it's a nippy 66 degrees.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Launch scrubbed again.  High winds this time.  Postponed 24hrs.
> They’re playing with our emotions now.



They are saving the launch for Tuesday as a Christmas present. There is a good side to everything. But sometimes you have to hunt for it.

Don't believe me? A hurricane strikes a town. Many homes have to be demolished. That is the bad part. 

FEMA steps in with trailers for temporary housing, money to buy groceries, fix the car, etc. New furniture, new neighbors in the same boat, new friends. 
 That is the good part.


----------



## roadfix

Perhaps I should ask FEMA for a model rocket so I could get my fix.   ))


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Perhaps I should ask FEMA for a model rocket so I could get my fix.   ))



Now you are looking at the bright side.


----------



## roadfix

Addie said:


> Now you are looking at the bright side.



The Western skies will be bright if they can get that huge ass rocket off the ground tonight.


----------



## buckytom

roadfix, have you been watching the mini-series Mars on the National Geographic channel?

Fascinating and scary stuff, especially about global warming and geo-politics on Earth, and how it would play out on colonies on Mars.


----------



## luckytrim

Went to bed last night with the temp. at 38.... woke up at five this morning, temp. at 66 !


----------



## roadfix

buckytom said:


> roadfix, have you been watching the mini-series Mars on the National Geographic channel?
> 
> Fascinating and scary stuff, especially about global warming and geo-politics on Earth, and how it would play out on colonies on Mars.



No, I was not aware of that.   I'll definitely check it out.  Thanks!!

BTW, the launch was scrubbed again last night.    At this point I'm seriously thinking about ordering a water rocket from Amazon.


----------



## taxlady

We had freezing rain overnight. We are expecting a lot of rain with risk of flooding and then the temperature will drop and we'll have snow. Not so great for travelling.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> No, I was not aware of that.   I'll definitely check it out.  Thanks!!
> 
> *BTW, the launch was scrubbed again last night.    At this point I'm seriously thinking about ordering a water rocket from Amazon.*




Thanks RF. You just solved my gift problem for the SC. I just ordered this for the guy who has everything, and it will be here by Christmas.  This will be a gag gift he will LOVE!
https://www.amazon.com/4M-4605-Wate...ocphy=9031625&hvtargid=pla-440196634969&psc=1


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Thanks RF. You just solved my gift problem for the SC. I just ordered this for the guy who has everything, and it will be here by Christmas.
> https://www.amazon.com/4M-4605-Wate...ocphy=9031625&hvtargid=pla-440196634969&psc=1



  I was just looking at that very item.    I should order one for my grandkid (for me...).


----------



## Kayelle

Do it RF. You could bring it over here and the two of you could have contests.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Do it RF. You could bring it over here and the two of you could have contests.



We can use carbonated water for that extra thrust.


----------



## Kayelle

*Brilliant!!!*


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> *Brilliant!!!*


Same! We have a rare 70-degree sunny day here in the Southeast! [emoji16] [emoji295]


----------



## Rascal

Clear blue skies, about time, a week of rain in summer is really weird down here. 
A day in the garden planting out stuff we've propagated.

Russ


----------



## bethzaring

Sunny and warm.  I hope to be able to post a photograph of snow soon.  We have an 80% chance on snow on the 26th.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It looks like we will be having a white Christmas.


----------



## Addie

bethzaring said:


> Sunny and warm.  I hope to be able to post a photograph of snow soon.  We have an 80% chance on snow on the 26th.



We were told that we just might get a very light dusting of snow on the 25th. I doubt it. The weather folks are totally baffled by our weather patterns of late. 

I just wait and see.


----------



## Rascal

Xmas day here, high 25 deg c . Merry Xmas folks.

Russ


----------



## Addie

Rascal said:


> Xmas day here, high 25 deg c . Merry Xmas folks.
> 
> Russ



*Merry Christmas to you and yours. 

I hope Santa brought everything on your list.*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So far we are having a brown Christmas unless something amazing happens...like some SNOW! No snow in the forecast for the next week...this IS Wyoming, isn't it?  Where's the snow?????


----------



## buckytom

We got about an inch of snow yesterday, then a little melted. Just enough for a white Christmas-ish. You can still see a bit of grass poking through, but I'll take it.


----------



## taxlady

We got about 2 - 3 cm of snow at my mother-in-law's place in Cornwall, ON. There was already snow on the ground. There's no rain in the forecast, so a white Xmas seems very likely.


----------



## Cheryl J

I just checked the weather for tomorrow.  Around 60F, mostly sunny, with a light breeze.  Every year I hope for a little snow, but the last time was in 2011 and it hasn't even come close since then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UiSMyyj-Ac&ytbChannel=null


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> I just checked the weather for tomorrow.  Around 60F, mostly sunny, with a light breeze.  Every year I hope for a little snow, but the last time was in 2011 and it hasn't even come close since then.



You can always drive to the mountains. 

It is 61F and (gasp) humid here in Houston at 5AM.

PF, I hit a few of those in the rental car when I was up there last month. You have to go a couple-hundred miles West of Dallas to find them in Texas. 

BTW, it is 33F in Pampa, TX, and 66F in Brownsville, TX right now. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> You can always drive to the mountains.
> 
> It is 61F and (gasp) humid here in Houston at 5AM.
> 
> *PF, I hit a few of those in the rental car when I was up there last month. You have to go a couple-hundred miles West of Dallas to find them in Texas. *
> 
> BTW, it is 33F in Pampa, TX, and 66F in Brownsville, TX right now.
> 
> CD



If I left the front door open and the back patio doors, they'd be in my living room.  As it is, I hung a tumbleweed gate in the north yard to keep the bulk of them out of the backyard.  They were packed in so tight last spring that it took me 3 days to get them all out.  

Still no snow, but it's cooling off and the clouds are gathering.


----------



## roadfix

Cold, mid-50’s, actually feels like Xmas this time around.


----------



## Cheryl J

It was a beautiful Christmas day here today. Around 60 and sunny, light breeze. We had the dining room slider door open during dinner, and pleasantly surprised with this beautiful sunset this evening.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If I left the front door open and the back patio doors, they'd be in my living room.  As it is, I hung a tumbleweed gate in the north yard to keep the bulk of them out of the backyard.  They were packed in so tight last spring that it took me 3 days to get them all out.
> 
> Still no snow, but it's cooling off and the clouds are gathering.



I drove through West Texas in a press vehicle --  biga$$ MercedesSUV -- and got into a wind storm. Between the blowing dirt and the tumbleweeds, that Mercedes needed to be buffed out when I brought it back. I'm just glad it wasn't mine. 

Those things are nasty. The ones I dodged in Wyoming last month were less than 2 feet in diameter, which is probably about average for tumbleweeds. They were also pretty spread out. The ones I hit in the windstorm in West Texas were huge, and there was no way to dodge them. 

Where I live, we don't have tumbleweeds... just hail. To be honest, I'm thinking maybe I'd rather deal with tumbleweeds.

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I drove through West Texas in a press vehicle --  biga$$ MercedesSUV -- and got into a wind storm. Between the blowing dirt and the tumbleweeds, that Mercedes needed to be buffed out when I brought it back. I'm just glad it wasn't mine.
> 
> *Those things are nasty. The ones I dodged in Wyoming last month were less than 2 feet in diameter, which is probably about average for tumbleweeds. They were also pretty spread out. The ones I hit in the windstorm in West Texas were huge, and there was no way to dodge them. *
> 
> Where I live, we don't have tumbleweeds... just hail. To be honest, I'm thinking maybe I'd rather deal with tumbleweeds.
> 
> CD



Last year or the year before (time flies) I had one the size of a Volkswagen roll into my lane.  Must have been the year before, I was in the Subaru.  I was worried I would hit it, but it rolled into the passing lane by the time I reached it.  Glad I hadn't changed lanes to avoid it.

Today is 32F, to get to 37F and the wind is at 10 MPH.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If I left the front door open and the back patio doors, they'd be in my living room.  As it is, I hung a tumbleweed gate in the north yard to keep the bulk of them out of the backyard.  They were packed in so tight last spring that it took me 3 days to get them all out.
> 
> Still no snow, but it's cooling off and the clouds are gathering.



When we lived in Aransas Pass in Texas, I would walk down to the water front on country roads. Those dang tumble weeds would come up behind me, and the back of my legs looked like something out of a horror movie. Of course I would always wear shorts, but I made sure the kids had on long pants.

Today it is 32ºF and sunny. No tumble weeds here in Boston, thank you.


----------



## bethzaring

It has finally started snowing and will continue through Friday night.  With lows around 0*F and highs in the 20's, it will be around for a while!


----------



## caseydog

*Miserable!* It took me over six hours to get home from Houston. The last 75 miles were in pouring-down rain. Cars were scattered all over -- off the road, slammed into guardrails, backwards on the Interstate. It took over two hours to go that last 75 miles. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

22F with wind @ 21 MPH, feels like 4F...guess I need coat, hat and gloves this morning.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

The words Rain, Minnesota December are Incompatible and should not be used in the same sentence.   However, much like circling the wagons, everywhere outside the 'Cities is snow, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Addie

37ºF and raining hard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

11F with wind @ 7 mph, to get to 25F with a high wind of 8 mph. I can handle the cold, but that wind.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 11F with wind @ 7 mph, to get to 25F with a high wind of 8 mph. I can handle the cold, but that wind.



It is the wind that makes you feel so cold. Not the temperature. You don't see folks ducking the cold, only when the wind picks up.


----------



## caseydog

It was clear and sunny today, but colder. I think we only made it to 44F. Rather windy, too. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> It is the wind that makes you feel so cold. Not the temperature. You don't see folks ducking the cold, only when the wind picks up.



Um, yeah!  I know all about windchill...I grew up in Wyoming, remember?


----------



## simonbaker

Brrrrrr.   Hopefully it will get up to O in SE South Dakota


----------



## Cheryl J

Brrr!  I get cold just reading about the temps some of you are having now. 

It's a chilly 42F here now, and expected to drop to 26F during the wee hours.


----------



## caseydog

It's 35 here right now. It's going to be a cold night. Winds are light (5-10MPH), so not a lot of wind chill. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Yikes, Casey.  Is that normal for Dallas this time of year?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Um, yeah!  I know all about windchill...I grew up in Wyoming, remember?



I often wonder about those pioneers that crossed the open plains of Montana and Wyoming in the winter.


----------



## Addie

29ºF with light winds. Ahh summer, where are you?


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Yikes, Casey.  Is that normal for Dallas this time of year?



No. Average highs for now are mid-50s, and average lows are around 40. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Warmed up to 18F.  Rain is supposed to start tonight & turn into snow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

45F, the wind has been howling for two days.


----------



## caseydog

41F and intermittent rain showers right now. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and 61F. But then cold again, with a chance of ice/snow on Wednesday. 

CD


----------



## Addie

33ºF and not a cloud all day. In fact it was a bit warmer during the day due to the bright sunshine. Tomorrow is supposed to be the same. No complaints from here.


----------



## bethzaring

Lots of snow!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, beth, that's way more snow than I've seen all winter! ( I hope I haven't jinxed us...)


----------



## simonbaker

We woke up to -3. Now it's mid afternoon & we got up to 5F.   Terrible white out conditions on the roads yesterday.  They pulled the snow plows off the roads & closed the interstates.    Today, the winds have gone down & the sun came out. Looking forward to warmer temps in SE South Dakota.


----------



## GotGarlic

It was sunny and up to 72F this morning. Now a cold front (sorry, people up north and west) is moving in and it's cloudy and 66.


----------



## JustJoel

It’s frickin’ cold here! Today’s high is predicted at 45°F, tonight’s low is predicted to be 24°F. And it _snowed_ yesterday! Okay, it snowed over the Spring Mountains and the wind blew some it into the valley, and it melted as soon as it the ground, but it was snow...


----------



## Rascal

Opposite to you Joel, I'm on my hols here. Just out of Nelson 30 deg c predicted and currently 26. We've been swimming every day at rabbit island beach. Kids are loving it ( the wee ones) water is so warm with bbqs at night. I detest the cold so much it's just  good to get away for 12 days. We have rented a big house out in the Moutere valley.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Cold! It is 36F right now. But, it is dry. That changes overnight, with 100-percent coverage of rain/ice/snow tomorrow. I don't know if we will get ice/snow where I am -- I am right on the borderline for that. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

40F and clear now, low of 24F tonight.  Brrrr...


----------



## simonbaker

Weather just came on the news.  It's going to warm up to 23*F tomorrow!


----------



## caseydog

Actually, quite seasonal. 60s today, and sunny and 60s tomorrow. Just right for the *DXL Frisco Bowl*, with NDSC the favorite to win. They are from Fargo. I'm sure they will be fine with sunny and 60s. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

Still colder than a witch’s bosoms in a brass bra, but at least it won’t freeze tonight. Projected low 37°F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Actually, quite seasonal. 60s today, and sunny and 60s tomorrow. Just right for the *DXL Frisco Bowl*, with NDSC the favorite to win. They are from Fargo. I'm sure they will be fine with sunny and 60s.
> 
> CD



That may be too warm for them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JustJoel said:


> Still colder than a witch’s bosoms in a brass bra...


The now-retired Cleveland Dean of Meteorologists, Dick Goddard, would always say "colder than a witch's...(long pause)....kiss". Cracked me up every time!

**********************

It has been unseasonably mild here in the great state of Ohio. Into the mid-40s today with sunshine - a sparse commodity during the winter. With our luck, no matter how we plan, there will probably be the threat of a snowstorm whichever day we decide to leave.


----------



## Cheryl J

Weird weather here for January....*cold, *gray, and only 41F here at 3:30PM.   Usually it's sunny and blue skies.  Hopefully some of the rain from the southland will head up here.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a bright and sunny 53°F here along the river. Beagle and I went for a walk.


----------



## roadfix

Raining now..... and cold.  Hope the semi-worn tarp over the skylght holds up against leaks tonight.
It's also perfect weather to cozy up and watch a couple more episodes of this Colombian tele-novela on Netflix I got hooked on.


----------



## Cheryl J

I hope so too, RF.

It's been a blanket, recliner, movie and candle type of day here. Good excuse to be lazy.


----------



## caseydog

Nice day here, today. It is clear right now and currently 60F. It will be cold tonight, low 40s, but sunny and close to 70F tomorrow. It has been nasty lately, so it is nice to experience some normal weather. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> Weird weather here for January....*cold, *gray, and only 41F here at 3:30PM. Usually it's sunny and blue skies. Hopefully some of the rain from the southland will head up here.


 
Rain....!  Loving it!


----------



## Cheryl J

A *little* bit of snow this evening!  Not much, and not enough to stick to the ground, but fun to watch.  Gives me hope for more this winter.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> A *little* bit of snow this evening!  Not much, and not enough to stick to the ground, but fun to watch.  Gives me hope for more this winter.



Let's hope there is a whole lot more falling on the mountains out there. Melting snow is more important in Cali than the actual snow. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, Casey, for sure!  We always hope for that and it hasn't been disappointing the past couple of years.  There's already quite a bit of snow about an hour's drive north.


----------



## Cheryl J

The past few years' snowfall in the Sierras was incredible!  
Just to share a couple of pics  - my daughter and SIL's cabin in the southern Sierras about 60 miles from here, in summer. 


January 2017


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Yes, Casey, for sure!  We always hope for that and it hasn't been disappointing the past couple of years.  There's already quite a bit of snow about an hour's drive north.



We depend on winter rain here in North Texas. We want to fill the reservoirs in the winter months, to get us trough the summer hot and dry months. That is kind of like the snow pack for you. Just another way to store water. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> Melting snow is more important in Cali than the actual snow.
> 
> CD



Something about that statement doesn't seem right, lol.




Cheryl J said:


> The past few years' snowfall in the Sierras was incredible!
> Just to share a couple of pics  - my daughter and SIL's cabin in the southern Sierras about 60 miles from here, in summer.
> View attachment 32911
> 
> January 2017
> View attachment 32912



That's a cabin?

Nice digs!


----------



## Kayelle

Wow, we had frog drowner rain late yesterday and last night.  It's a very cold and stunning bright morning with snow up on top of Topatopa mountain viewed from my back porch. Brrrr...


----------



## Rascal

We're just out of Nelson on holiday, Nelson recorded 36 deg c here. It was uncomfortably hot. Was still 33 when we went to get ice at 7.30pm. Don't know what that is converted, giggle is down ATM.

Home in 2 days to cooler climes???

Russ


----------



## buckytom

Kayelle said:


> Wow, we had frog drowner rain late yesterday and last night.  It's a very cold and stunning bright morning with snow up on top of Topatopa mountain viewed from my back porch. Brrrr...




Lol @ both "frog drowner" and Topatopa mountain. I think an Irish guy named the mountain when he finally got there.


----------



## buckytom

It was a very gusty, windy day here. The denuded, 80 to 100 foot trees surrounding my house were really swaying. My wife was worried about one giant hickory in the backyard that barely had any leaves this past summer.

We got a price of $300 cash to have it cut and roped down last fall so long as the tree guys can keep and haul away the old hickory wood. 

I'm tempted to drop it myself and sell the wood for a profit.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> It was a very gusty, windy day here. The denuded, 80 to 100 foot trees surrounding my house were really swaying. My wife was worried about one giant hickory in the backyard that barely had any leaves this past summer.
> 
> We got a price of $300 cash to have it cut and roped down last fall so long as the tree guys can keep and haul away the old hickory wood.
> 
> I'm tempted to drop it myself and sell the wood for a profit.


That's what I would do. You must have a chain saw. I would notch it using the chain saw. Just remember, no matter which way it looks like it's going to fall, it might go a different direction. Also, sometimes the bottom of the cut slips and can hit/poke you. Plan an escape route before you start. Stay safe. Save the branches for your woodstove or fireplace. The small branches make great kindling.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> *
> That's a cabin?
> 
> ** Nice digs!*



Thanks, Bucky! It's our fave family place to get together, since it's pretty  close for everyone. The first 'cabin' burnt down in a fire back in the 80's. My  SIL, his dad, and brothers rebuilt a new one from the barn. They kept the old  wooden beams that were in the stables. Love that place!

Comfy.



A decent, cookable kitchen, too.   That's Steel, The Wonder Dog.


----------



## buckytom

Cheryl, you know, folks from the East coast wonder why folks from the West coast live there with such terrible things like fires, and earthquakes, and such.

But heck, yeah, I'd live there in a minute if that was the family retreat. Just beautiful.

Even the dog is perfect.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Cheryl, you know, folks from the East coast wonder why folks from the West coast live there with such terrible things like fires, and earthquakes, and such.
> 
> But heck, yeah, I'd live there in a minute if that was the family retreat. Just beautiful.
> 
> *Even the dog is perfect.*


 
Thanks bucky.....it is such a wonderful retreat, and yes, the fires, earthquakes, and landslides are horrible, but I guess we all have issues wherever we live!  You all get SO much snow and ice storms, etc., over there in the North East...not sure I could deal with that now but if I grew up with it, it would just be another fact of life.


----------



## Kayelle

I love everything about that place Cheryl. I clicked on the kitchen picture to see it better and I adore that stove! How perfect is that?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I remember you sharing photos of the"cabin"in the past, Cheryl. Like that time, I'm ready to move in as soon as you say go! Gorgeous...


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh, two days of horrible winds here.  I was getting a little freaked out last night here by myself, and I'm pretty used to desert winds. I kept hearing pinecones bouncing off the roof and hitting the door and windows....I looked outside about 11 and could hardly see across the street, the sandstorm was so bad. What a mess here it was this morning with all the fallen branches and debris.  Fortunately, it mellowed out and has been pretty calm today.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Kay, and CG! That place is so beloved, I'm tempted to share more pics on a separate thread....LOL.  I just miss it so much, it's been a year since I've been there - was looking at pics this evening and reminiscing.    It really is an awesome place - 600 acres of quiet fabulousness.  Thank you both for your comments.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you Kay, and CG! That place is so beloved, I'm tempted to share more pics on a separate thread....LOL. [emoji38] I just miss it so much, it's been a year since I've been there - was looking at pics this evening and reminiscing.  [emoji38]  It really is an awesome place - 600 acres of quiet fabulousness.  Thank you both for your comments.


I'd love to see more pictures of your family cabin. It looks like a wonderful place to get together.


----------



## GotGarlic

Our weather is 45F and cloudy.


----------



## buckytom

There was a glaze of ice on everything up on the mountain today when I headed home. The roads were brined, so the drive was no problem, but I had to gun it up the driveway which was like a tilted skating rink.

My wife asked our son to take the garbage down to the street this morning, and said he ended up riding the garbage can down the driveway rather than fall. His school uniform shoes are slick.


----------



## Rascal

Relief from 30 deg c here as I get ready to drive 5 hrs south to home. Only about 20 deg c today. Sayonara baby.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Weird. It's 58 degrees (about 14.5 C), the sky looks like June, and Accuweather says it will start raining any minute and keep up for an hour and a half. Great, we're about ready to head out to Amish Country for a last shop before heading home on Thursday. Weatherbug also alerted me to the fact that there was a lightening strike less than 2 miles away.  It looks like winter is about to arrive on our doorstep, though - predictions for light snow and temperatures around 30 degrees are everywhere for tomorrow.

And it's just started to rain...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We now have sunshine...and thunder.  Ah, April, how sweet you are. Now could you please go back where you belong and come out again in about three months? Thanks!


----------



## caseydog

It is 59F right nw. It was up in the mid to upper 60s this afternoon. It is supposed to be cooler tomorrow, but still not too bad. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

A freezing rain all day here.. Supposed to be snow and sleet all weekend..

My "rescue" spider plant is looking out the window, hoping for spring.. 
Ross


----------



## bethzaring

National Weather Service predicted 1 to 3 inches of snow today......LOL


----------



## caseydog

51F and raining here right now. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Oooh...Beth.  That's def some snow there!  

Ross...loves those spider plants on your patio. They're hardy little plants.


----------



## taxlady

-16°C Feels like -26, 'nuff said.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Ross...loves those spider plants on your patio. They're hardy little plants.



Thanks, Cheryl..

I took the plant from my daughters house in August.. It was in sad shape..
Its doing great now and can't wait to get it onto the patio in the spring..
Assuming we have a spring..  
Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Just Cooking said:


> Thanks, Cheryl..
> 
> I took the plant from my daughters house in August.. It was in sad shape..
> Its doing great now and can't wait to get it onto the patio in the spring..
> Assuming we have a spring..
> Ross



Took three tiny baby from my sisters' very very sad looking plant 2 years ago. Only one made it.   This year I gave 6 little pots of babies to friends.  Have tons more clamouring to be out on their own as well.

Lov'em!


----------



## Kayelle

There's a full week of rain predicted for these parts. A week without sun isn't good for my SAD.  I think I'll look for a happy book to read. Hopeful the rain won't cause excessive problems for the burn areas.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> Took three tiny baby from my sisters' very very sad looking plant 2 years ago. Only one made it.   This year I gave 6 little pots of babies to friends.  Have tons more clamouring to be out on their own as well.
> 
> *Lov'em!*



Me too.. 
Ross


----------



## simonbaker

26*F high temp.  It wouldn't be so bad but the wind was so cold!


----------



## Cheryl J

Rain off and on all day today....love it, but it's been very dark in the house all day.  Price to pay, I suppose.   On the good side, I've had candles going much of the day, don't have to water the trees and lawn for the next few days, and spent a good amount of lazy time with cuddly blankets in the recliner watching movies.


----------



## buckytom

Oh man, I love spider plants. Someone send me babies!
I'll trade for them.

Did you know they are great at cleaning the air in their environment? Just don't let your pets eat the plants, because they will be eating the things that were filtered out of the air.


----------



## taxlady

-16°C (3°F) feels like -21°C


----------



## caseydog

43F right now. The forecast high for tomorrow is 47F. But, no rain. 

We have highs ranging from 68F to 38F in the 10-Day forecast. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Rain, rain, and more rain...love it!  It's been dark in the house the past couple of days, but the rain trade off is definitely worth it.


----------



## caseydog

Clear and 35F right now. It's going to be another cold night. The next three days are supposed to be more normal. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

Last 2 days we had winter in middle of summer, 2 days of rain. Still good for the garden. About 20 deg c . Think 26 in 2 days time. 

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rascal said:


> ...About 20 deg c...


We're at 20 degrees, too - but in Fahrenheit. I like your temperature better.

Gonna get warmer during the week - all the way to highs in the middle-upper 30s. Then comes the weekend. Sunday by us is predicted to be high in the teens, overnight lows 1 to 5 degrees for two nights. Or as I like to say, a two-quilt night.


----------



## Cheryl J

MORE rain...holy moly.  It came down in buckets last night, and most of the day today.  Still dark in the house, and I'm enjoying many candles.   Unusual for this time of year - January is usually sunny with a bright blue sky and white puffy clouds.  

I'm thankful for all the weather, though.  Mammoth area has 4 feet of snow already.


----------



## taxlady

-15°C (5°F) and feels like -21°C.

 This is what they are predicting, "An intense winter storm is forecast to move across New England Sunday, then the Gulf of St. Lawrence on Monday. It will bring significant amounts of snow and will generate very strong and frigid northerly winds that will produce blowing snow considerably reducing visibilities and making roads very slippery."


----------



## roadfix

4 back to back days of rain.   Impressive.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm sick of all this heavy rain for the last 4 days. Look out folks cuz this is coming to getcha.
Thank goodness there's beautiful sunny weather predicted for the weekend.


----------



## simonbaker

We're expecting a blizzard tomorrow morning.  6-8" of the fluffy white stuff predicted.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...This is what they are predicting, "An intense winter storm is forecast to move across New England Sunday, then the Gulf of St. Lawrence on Monday. It will bring significant amounts of snow and will generate very strong and frigid northerly winds that will produce blowing snow considerably reducing visibilities and making roads very slippery."


That "New England" part refers to our weather.  I've gassed up my car, loaded up the fridge with soup fixin's, and am praying hard that our electric stays on.


----------



## Rascal

25deg c here today. Beautiful in the garden.

Russ


----------



## buckytom

We're supposed to get 3 inches of snow tomorrow (add 2" up at my house), then another foot of snow and ice Saturday through Sunday.

I'm staying in the city all weekend because of the AFC championship game Sunday night. My boss wants to make sure we have enough staff.

My wife is freaking out a bit with me not being here during a storm, but I keep reassuring her our son is quite capable of taking care of anything that I could.


----------



## simonbaker

The snow arrived in SE South Dakota & surrounding area.  All the schools are closed & every event postponed.  It's a puffy slippery snow & it's starting to get very windy which will make for white out conditions very soon.


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> 25deg c here today. Beautiful in the garden.
> 
> Russ



Isn't it fun? You get to tease us with your weather when it is cold as crap here, and we get to tease you when we are grilling hot dogs and it is cold as crap down there. 

I'll bet you ten bucks our president doesn't know its summer down there. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Well, I woke up to a loud sound of wind and something hitting my window. It was ice pellets. I went to the door, and it was snowing and sleeting. 

A few hours ago, I was walking around without a coat. 

According to Siri and the local weather channel, it is 37F degrees outside. About 40 degrees colder than a few hours ago, but not cold enough for snow and ice... yet, here it is. 

Nothing should surprise me anymore, and yet it does. The weather just gets weirder and weirder. 

I don't have children or grandchildren. And, I've tried to be a good steward of the world I've lived in. All I can say to the kids of today is that I hope they can fix what my generation broke. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Having the first real accumulating snow in our immediate area.. Surrounding areas have had some snow but this is the first sticking snow I can see out my windows..

Looks lovely and we have no reason to go anyplace this weekend..

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It is snowing. It will continue to snow until April, maybe May.


----------



## Kayelle

*After all the days of pounding rain, this is what it's like this glorious morning here. Sorry that huge storm is yours now.*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FscIgtDJFXg


----------



## taxlady

It's cold here on the Island of Montreal.


First screenshot from the WeatherNetwork is in Celsius. The second is in Fahrenheit, for those who are unfamiliar with what Celsius temps feel like.


----------



## caseydog

Hey Princess, you can take your weather back now. Really, you can have it... I'll be fine without it. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

-5 today.  The snow stopped.  Most of the roads are cleared. We ended up with 5" of snow in SE South Dakota.  DH is out now with the snow blower.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's 53 right now. We're supposed to get rain overnight, 60+F tomorrow and then a drop to 25 or so with a wind chill close to zero. Thankfully the precipitation is arriving tonight rather than tomorrow night, as it was forecast early in the week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Hey Princess, you can take your weather back now. Really, you can have it... I'll be fine without it.
> 
> CD



I would gladly take it, it's been a weird winter here with almost no precipitation.


----------



## taxlady

Since we are expecting a lot of snow in Montreal, I thought I would add a video of how snow is removed here. I love the little bitty snow plows. They are mostly used for sidewalks. They can be scary, when one comes along while you are out walking.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H392TJf5OM4


----------



## roadfix

A perfect 10 today.


----------



## cookieee

taxlady said:


> Since we are expecting a lot of snow in Montreal, I thought I would add a video of how snow is removed here. I love the little bitty snow plows. They are mostly used for sidewalks. They can be scary, when one comes along while you are out walking.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H392TJf5OM4



Thank you taxlady, that was very interesting. I have never seen that done in real life. I never realized how much work it took to clean a street and the sidewalks.

Another Heinlein fan here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cookieee said:


> Thank you taxlady, that was very interesting. I have never seen that done in real life. I never realized how much work it took to clean a street and the sidewalks.
> 
> Another Heinlein fan here.



Did you say, "Heinlein?"


----------



## Just Cooking

That's pretty cool, taxlady...  
Ross


----------



## Rascal

30 deg c here yesterday, 25 today.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have snow and pellets coming down right now with a temperature of 22 F. The snow will keep coming down all night, but the temperatures will increase. By noon it's supposed to be 38 and raining - at which point Mom Nature will pull the rug out from under us. By midnight it should be clear, but by then it will be only 4 degrees and still dropping.

Thankfully, we should be getting back to normal by Tuesday...


----------



## Addie

Right now it is 27ºF. Snow, sleet, rain and flooding along the waterfronts. 

These stupid folks who run the TV stations. They send their reporters to the waterfront at high tide and the waves are breaking really high and almost washing away one reporter. 

Presently the streets are deserted. Folks are being smart staying inside and letting the workers who are doing snow removal, do their job. Which unfortunately is not the way Bostonians usually behave when we are in the middle of a storm. Snow mobiles, folks skiing down the middle of the street, etc. I know they just want to have fun. But FOLKS! The snow will not melt overnight. Let the city and state workers do their job. 

At the back of this building is part of the old McClellan Highway. The residents use it as a parking lot. But the City still has to plough it out. There are big cement posts at the entrance. Only a car can fit through it. So the City sends workers with a shovel to dig it out by hand.


----------



## buckytom

I just checked into a hotel in the city. Bubble bath at the ready, I decided to check in on my house (via the security cams).

It's tough to watch my son run the snowblower over wet, heavy slush up and down the driveway while my wife shovels the icy steps.

Geez, this water is a little hot. I should get a cold drink.


----------



## Rocklobster

I just came in from snowblowing the driveway. I shot a frozen dog turd over the fence and it hit the neighbors back tin shed. Made a loud bang..I saw him come to the window and look out..I just gave him a big wave like nothing happened..Ahh..Canadian winters..Ottawa was the coldest capital city in the world last night..that's about 75 miles from here..


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I just checked into a hotel in the city. Bubble bath at the ready, I decided to check in on my house (via the security cams).
> 
> It's tough to watch my son run the snowblower over wet, heavy slush up and down the driveway while my wife shovels the icy steps.
> 
> Geez, this water is a little hot. I should get a cold drink.



I never minded shoveling the light fluffy stuff. But that wet nasty icy slush, I left for the folks who could shovel it. Sometimes being so short has it advantages.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> I just checked into a hotel in the city. Bubble bath at the ready, I decided to check in on my house (via the security cams).
> 
> It's tough to watch my son run the snowblower over wet, heavy slush up and down the driveway while my wife shovels the icy steps.
> 
> Geez, this water is a little hot. I should get a cold drink.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It is currently 9F. Overnight the temperature will drop until tomorrow at 8 am it will be 2F. *I HATE THIS PLACE!!!!!*

I'd be safe and warm, if I was in LA. California dreaming, on such a winter's day.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> I just came in from snowblowing the driveway. I shot a frozen dog turd over the fence and it hit the neighbors back tin shed. Made a loud bang..I saw him come to the window and look out..I just gave him a big wave like nothing happened..Ahh..Canadian winters..Ottawa was the coldest capital city in the world last night..that's about 75 miles from here..


 
Yeah, what does one do when the neighbour looks out the window after your snowblower has shot a frozen dog turd? I guess that's what ya do. I would have done the same. I think that reading the part about waving at the neighbour was when I completely lost it in laughing fits.


----------



## taxlady

Opened up TheWeatherNetwork in a new tab to see what the current temperature is and was met with this. -17°C = 1°F.


----------



## simonbaker

Really Really COLD!!


----------



## Rascal

Sorry to upset you guys in the cold, beautiful day here. 25 deg c. Lawn mans just left, the place looks a million dollars. Going outside to pick strawberries and raspberries soon. I hate winter. 

Russ


----------



## taxlady

Rascal said:


> Sorry to upset you guys in the cold, beautiful day here. 25 deg c. Lawn mans just left, the place looks a million dollars. Going outside to pick strawberries and raspberries soon. I hate winter.
> 
> Russ


 Who's upset? It's winter. It's what we expect.


----------



## buckytom

I'm pretty sure Rascal was being tongue-in-cheek, Taxy.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I just checked into a hotel in the city. Bubble bath at the ready, I decided to check in on my house (via the security cams).
> 
> It's tough to watch my son run the snowblower over wet, heavy slush up and down the driveway while my wife shovels the icy steps.
> 
> Geez, this water is a little hot. I should get a cold drink.



I really feel for you, bro. Your life really sucks right now. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Rocklobster said:


> I just came in from snowblowing the driveway. I shot a frozen dog turd over the fence and it hit the neighbors back tin shed. Made a loud bang..I saw him come to the window and look out..I just gave him a big wave like nothing happened..Ahh..Canadian winters..Ottawa was the coldest capital city in the world last night..that's about 75 miles from here..



I'm not sure if I would like you to be my neighbor, or not. Part of me says, "NO!" But, another part of me thinks we would have a lot of fun at each other's expense. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

caseydog said:


> I'm not sure if I would like you to be my neighbor, or not. Part of me says, "NO!" But, another part of me thinks we would have a lot of fun at each other's expense.
> 
> CD


LOL..I didn't mean to, really..It has been so cold that the dog won't do her business too far from the house..I try and get most of it, but the odd one gets covered in snow...


----------



## caseydog

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It is currently 9F. Overnight the temperature will drop until tomorrow at 8 am it will be 2F. *I HATE THIS PLACE!!!!!*
> 
> I'd be safe and warm, if I was in LA. California dreaming, on such a winter's day.



Great song. Mama Cass was a a talent we lost too soon...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwYYPWGVvEQ

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When your temperature is in Fahrenheit, a minus sign in front of the number is a bit disconcerting...


----------



## Rascal

taxlady said:


> Who's upset? It's winter. It's what we expect.



Lol, I know you guys just roll with it, but I absolutely hate winter. In 6 months time I'll be freezing and envious of guys in the sun.

Russ


----------



## Rascal

High 29 deg c here today. Air con is on.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rascal said:


> Sorry to upset you guys in the cold, beautiful day here. 25 deg c. Lawn mans just left, the place looks a million dollars. Going outside to pick strawberries and raspberries soon. I hate winter.
> 
> Russ


We're not upset. Just remember today when, four or five months from now, we're waxing poetic about lovely, sunny warm spring days...and you're up to your "somewhere" in snow!  Please tell me you get snow?


----------



## buckytom

Up to his loincloth?


----------



## Rascal

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're not upset. Just remember today when, four or five months from now, we're waxing poetic about lovely, sunny warm spring days...and you're up to your "somewhere" in snow!  Please tell me you get snow?



Yeah, we get snow, ski fields only an hour away. I would love to move to,Nelson but my kids are all here. We're quite a close family. I cook dinner every Sunday. Everyone turns up. In 4 or 5 months I'll be using all the crops I'm picking now.
Just taking off the loincloth,lol

Russ


----------



## buckytom

No.

Wait.

Please.

Go inside first...


----------



## Rascal

buckytom said:


> No.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Please.b
> 
> Go inside first...



At 29 degree c I'm inside with air con set at 17.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> Lol, I know you guys just roll with it, but I absolutely hate winter. In 6 months time I'll be freezing and envious of guys in the sun.
> 
> Russ



And, I will be sitting on my patio, sipping a drink with a little umbrella in it, knowing what is like to live "down under" in January. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

caseydog said:


> And, I will be sitting on my patio, sipping a drink with a little umbrella in it, knowing what is like to live "down under" in January.
> 
> CD



Cd, have you Visited our country? Or Australia?

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> Cd, have you Visited our country? Or Australia?
> 
> Russ



No, I haven't. Honesty, I don't really have any great desire to visit Australia. I would very much like to visit New Zealand. Correct me if I am misinformed, but I hear it is a very pretty place. 

If I ever make it down there, you and I should go sit on a rock, overlooking a valley, and drink a beer. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

BTW Rascal, if you ever find yourself in Texas, we can go sit on a rock, overlooking... well, nothing -- and drink a beer.

CD


----------



## buckytom

Hey, moving up there in the world, eh, Case?
You ususally crawl under a rock...

Btw, it was -2° F when I got home yesterday morning, and a whopping 4° F when I went back in last night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29F with wind @ 19 mph for a wind chill of 8F.  SNOW, finally, but it was wet coming down last night so there is a nice ice layer under the snow.  Driving to work this morning will be interesting.


----------



## buckytom

Everything is coated in ice!

Pics from the "garret":


----------



## roadfix

High winds and mild temps now.
I went solo backpacking to a trail camp yesterday afternoon to spend the night.   Winds were extremely high, non-stop, and at around 8pm a huge pine tree uprooted no more than 20 feet from where I set up camp and fell in the other direction.    I always try to spot and stay away from widow maker trees when I camp but this was a shocker.   The heavy rains we had last week most likely softened the ground.
Anyway, I got scared, broke camp immediately, and headed down the mountain.   I could have died and made the local news this morning.   That's what I told my wife when I got back to my car and called her.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> High winds and mild temps now.
> I went solo backpacking to a trail camp yesterday afternoon to spend the night.   Winds were extremely high, non-stop, and at around 8pm a huge pine tree uprooted no more than 20 feet from where I set up camp and fell in the other direction.    I always try to spot and stay away from widow maker trees when I camp but this was a shocker.   The heavy rains we had last week most likely softened the ground.
> Anyway, I got scared, broke camp immediately, and headed down the mountain.   I could have died and made the local news this morning.   That's what I told my wife when I got back to my car and called her.


Scary stuff. I think you made the right decision.


----------



## taxlady

BT, I love when the trees are covered in ice like that. It's so pretty, if isn't so bright that it hurts your eyes.


----------



## caseydog

Cold and rainy here with 45F and gusty North winds.

CD


----------



## Rascal

32 deg c here last two days, the winds driving me mad and messing up my garden.

Russ


----------



## Dawgluver

Not nice here along the river. Freezing drizzle made an ice rink out of the roads, then the snow covered it up a bit. And more freezing rain on top made for a treacherous parfait. Don't think I'll be going anywhere for awhile tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> BT, I love when the trees are covered in ice like that. It's so pretty, if isn't so bright that it hurts your eyes.




Yes, it's beautiful but scary. And yes, blinding. I was driving home (like Casey normally drives) swerving all over the road to avoid falling ice-covered branches.
I brushed my shoulder against a branch this morning as I spread some ice melt on the walk, and the branch shattered like glass.

You Canucks, especially Easterners, get this much more than we do. Beautiful, but dangerous.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> High winds and mild temps now.
> I went solo backpacking to a trail camp yesterday afternoon to spend the night. Winds were extremely high, non-stop, and at around 8pm a huge pine tree uprooted no more than 20 feet from where I set up camp and fell in the other direction. I always try to spot and stay away from widow maker trees when I camp but this was a shocker. The heavy rains we had last week most likely softened the ground.
> Anyway, I got scared, broke camp immediately, and headed down the mountain. I could have died and made the local news this morning. That's what I told my wife when I got back to my car and called her.


 
Holy cow, RF.  Glad you got out when you could.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Everything is coated in ice!
> 
> Pics from the "garret":


 
 Really pretty pics, bucky!


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, Cheryl.



roadfix said:


> High winds and mild temps now.
> I went solo backpacking to a trail camp yesterday afternoon to spend the night.   Winds were extremely high, non-stop, and at around 8pm a huge pine tree uprooted no more than 20 feet from where I set up camp and fell in the other direction.    I always try to spot and stay away from widow maker trees when I camp but this was a shocker.   The heavy rains we had last week most likely softened the ground.
> Anyway, I got scared, broke camp immediately, and headed down the mountain.   I could have died and made the local news this morning.   That's what I told my wife when I got back to my car and called her.



Wow, I just saw this. Glad you chose wisely, 'fix. You're the only other person I know that solo backpacks in the winter.

What kind of tent do you use? Do you make a fire, or use a backpacker's stove?


----------



## Rascal

In an hour here it went from 32 c down to 12deg c . Winds blew so hard it slammed an upstairs window shut that hard the glass shattered, last hour covering window and cleaning glass, both upstairs and down as the window was top of the stairs.5 cuts to wallpaper on the way down. Insurance job I think. Nuts.

Russ


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> Scary stuff. I think you made the right decision.





Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow, RF.  Glad you got out when you could.





buckytom said:


> Wow, I just saw this. Glad you chose wisely, 'fix. You're the only other person I know that solo backpacks in the winter.
> 
> What kind of tent do you use? Do you make a fire, or use a backpacker's stove?



Yeah, thanks, I consider myself very lucky.

Winter here in the local mountains I camp rarely gets down to freezing temps.
I'm a hammock camper, no tent, and I usually take with me a canister stove or one of several homemade alcohol stoves I have.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's been so windy (how windy is it?) that I might have lost a back tooth had I yawned outside.  I knew better than to go out, though. The peak wind gusts and the temperature have both been in the low 50s. Well, I think our peak wind was in the low 40s, actually. Once the big trees in the back yard start to sway a bit, any wind gets me a little nervous. At least our trees are all standing, and the power has stayed on. I think we're out of the woods for now...


----------



## taxlady

Our weather is insane. We just had the coldest snow storm in nearly 100 years. We got about 15 cm of snow (~6"). Yesterday it warmed up and we had ice pellets, freezing rain, and light snow. Overnight it rained. This is what it looks like now (not my photo).








And this is our forecast. All that water is going to freeze up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're about a day behind you with that weather, *taxy*. We've had so much rain in the last 12 hours that the swail we had graded into our back yard is full of water - water that would now be in our basement had we left the yard graded the way our builder had it done.  The high point in our road out front is also gone - the flow down our street is heavy enough to give us a pond across from our curb to our neighbor's across street with no little island in the middle. I think we're about done with rain; hopefully any standing water on the roads finds its way to a drain by the end of the night.

Going down to freezing tonight, then mid- to upper-30s tomorrow. So, almost normal...for a day.


----------



## taxlady

Yikes CG! I hope your water and ours goes away quickly.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yuck! It's 10° with windchill at -10. Really cold and windy all day, with no relief in sight. I ain't goin' nowhere.


----------



## simonbaker

Bitter cold in SE South Dakota.  -9 below 0. With the wind it hurts your skin to be outside.  The cold litterly burns your skin![emoji20]


----------



## taxlady

Why do I live where the air hurts my face?


----------



## Cheryl J

Those are funny, taxy...and so true.  There's always somewhere worse!  

It's been fairly warm, calm, and sunny here....but come Feb or March, there will be another cold spell and the winds will kick up like crazy.


----------



## caseydog

It is 49F right now at 7PM. That is quite normal for this time of year. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Why do I live where the air hurts my face?


So true!


----------



## buckytom

It was 55 when I got home this morning. The cover of snow and ice was sublimating as fast as it was melting. Fog everywhere up on the mountain.

And tonight, it's going down to 24. Black ice everywhere.


----------



## roadfix

Expecting 80, clear skies.   Too warm for this time of the year.    I just wish the Earth's axis tilted more, this way I don't have to relocate to a true 4-seasons region.


----------



## buckytom

If this keeps up, Andy, Addie, Jenny, CG, The Princess, sir loin, Taxy, Rock, and tenspeed will be growing orange and lemon trees soon enough.


----------



## simonbaker

High of 12*F today, nice to see the sunshine!


----------



## taxlady

Sunny and cold here on the Island of Montreal. It's gone all the way up to -18°C (0°F).

This is what part of my bedroom window looks like. It's the only window that does this.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Sunny and cold here on the Island of Montreal. It's gone all the way up to -18°C (0°F).
> 
> This is what part of my bedroom window looks like. It's the only window that does this.



I had a window that did that. It was causing my heating bill to go up. Landlord calked all around the glass. Problem solved. Heating bill went way down. I had to keep my drapes closed all the time to keep some of the cold out. 

It does look pretty though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...This is what part of my bedroom window looks like. It's the only window that does this...


Wow, *taxy*, that photo takes me all the way back to my childhood. The first house we lived in (a rental), was built in 1851. All of the windows were single-pane; Dad had to hang storm windows each fall to keep the heat in. One of my bedroom windows must have had a poor fitting storm window, because it looked like that each winter. I remember pulling the heavy drapery back from the window just so I could scratch pictures into the frost with my fingernail! 

Thank goodness for thermopane windows. Maybe there is a leak between the sealed panes? Getting that fixed might eliminate the problem, pretty as it is. Or, just get thicker drapes.


----------



## taxlady

Addie and CG, I'm not worried about the amount of heat I am losing. All that frost is on the outside pane. I can't any cold coming off the inside pane (yes, it is cold). It's one of those things that we will get around to replacing, maybe this summer. It really does have to be very cold before it does that.


----------



## simonbaker

Frigid cold!  It hasn't gotten above 0.  Gusts of 70 mph winds.  -40 windshield.  Schools closing w everywhere around us in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Farmer Jon

simonbaker said:


> Frigid cold!  It hasn't gotten above 0.  Gusts of 70 mph winds.  -40 windshield.  Schools closing w everywhere around us in SE South Dakota.


-6 here in Nebraska with -28 wind chill. They closed a bunch of schools here too.


----------



## simonbaker

Now it's -12.  Overnight low -29.  It hasn't gotten this cold since 1996.  Everything is closed tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

For some strange reason, the thermometer wants to stay in the 30ºF. But no school closing so far.

Pirate has a very thin jacket he has been wearing in this cold weather. I Finally broke down and bought him a coat with down filling. Worth every penny. In fact he now complains about being too hot when he wears it. The temp is supposed to drop to or near zero tonight. With two inches of snow. I hope he still complains about being too hot.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Now it's -12.  Overnight low -29.  It hasn't gotten this cold since 1996.  Everything is closed tonight and tomorrow.



We get our temps from the airport. The airport is on a peninsular surrounded by the Atlantic Ocean of three sides. For folks here, that temp is pretty much accurate. But go further inland, and it is even colder. No minus temps though here. Thank you very much.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Actually, *Addie*, tonight is our last warm one for a few days, so you'd better enjoy it.  Instead, temps are supposed to go up a little bit and then, before dawn breaks, the extreme cold will start pouring into MA. Right now, we're at 30. Supposed to peak at 35 degrees, then "OMG, how cold is it"?  The wind chill don't scare me - I'm not poking my nose outside until Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Horribly cold here, everything shut down today and tomorrow here along the river. We'll be setting some records, oh joy, with wind chills in the 50 below range.


----------



## caseydog

It was 26F when I got up this morning, and quickly got back in bed. 

It got up to 46F, and now it is 39F, with an expected low of 33F. 

I'm fine with spiders, snakes and alligators -- I don't like it when my face hurts. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Your face hurts?

Can you imagine what it does to us? 

We had about 3 or 4 inches of light snow today, but with so many contractor's trucks going up and down the driveway, there were 2 good, packed treads of snow that I'm not about to try to bust up and shovel. With a high in the single digits on Wednesday, everything will harden up nicely. 

Calcium and magnesium chlorides to the rescue.


----------



## Kayelle

BRRRRR.. I hear 85% of the country is freezing and way beyond that. 

I'm keeping my yap shut in this neck of the woods.
Stay safe friends!!


----------



## Just Cooking

10 with a windchill of 5... Snowed overnight..
Glad we don't need to go out today..
Supposed to be 60 Sunday.. Missouri weather is strange..

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

-24  today, in town.  It's much worse in the country in the open areas with the wind.  20F predicted Friday will feel like a heat wave!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually, *Addie*, tonight is our last warm one for a few days, so you'd better enjoy it.  Instead, temps are supposed to go up a little bit and then, before dawn breaks, the extreme cold will start pouring into MA. Right now, we're at 30. Supposed to peak at 35 degrees, then "OMG, how cold is it"?  The wind chill don't scare me - I'm not poking my nose outside until Friday or Saturday.


You are 

You are on the western side of the hills of Worcester. Your temp and weather is always colder. The only time we get weather from Hell, is if it is a Nor'easter. As a rule, the cold and any bad weather swings northward into NH just before it reaches Boston. We just get the side effects. 

Today our temps are in the 20's. Weather is not something I concern myself with too much. I am in a wheelchair. I don't go out to play by myself. Not much I can do outside sitting in this chair.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> You are
> 
> You are on the western side of the hills of Worcester. Your temp and weather is always colder. The only time we get weather from Hell, is if it is a Nor'easter. As a rule, the cold and any bad weather swings northward into NH just before it reaches Boston. We just get the side effects.



You're under a wind chill warning for tonight and tomorrow - it'll be well below zero. I'd definitely stay inside.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> You are on the western side of the hills of Worcester...


Um, unless someone moved my house, I am nowhere near "the hills of Worcester". Besides, with ocean temperatures still above freezing, your temperature should be even milder than anything out my way.


----------



## Katie H

We've been having surprisingly cool temps.  It was 15F this morning. Had a dusting of snow last night.  Not enough to even cover the grass.

Schools were closed because of the cold.  Never happened in recent years, nor when I was in school.  Kinda weird.

Tomorrow is supposed to be record-breaking cold, but clear and sunny.

As I said on _Today's Funny,_

Roses are red,
My fingers are blue.
I'm tired of winter,
How 'bout you?





Never mind......................


----------



## Cheryl J

Almost hot here this afternoon,  68F.  Tyler and I were playing soccer in the backyard this afternoon and it was Tshirt weather. More rain predicted in the next few days.  

Those of you in the states that are having such incredibly cold below zero weather and wind chills even worse....take care! I can hardly imagine....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Katie*, 15 degrees is "cool"? My, you sure are one hardy country gal, God love ya.

I was going to say "we have no temperature", then post the screen shot of the reporting station saying it was zero. However, when I opened up the app, the data refreshed. Let's just say you don't need to be subjected to any temperature that starts with a "-".


----------



## Addie

Unfortunately, I have two medical appointments tomorrow. I will subjected to the cold only when I am on the lift getting in and out of the transport van. But I will be dressed for the cold. That is a fact I shouldn't need to state. 

One really heavy faux fur coat. Two scarves. One for the inside and the second one for the outside of my coat to make sure I am bundled right up to my neck and ears. Ear muffs, mittens/gloves and a hat. I also will be wearing knee high sock on my leg.


----------



## buckytom

It was -2 F when I left my house, then about +2 F by the time I got down to the highway, about 4 miles down. 

+7 F now in the city, at sea level.


----------



## Rascal

I'm sorry to upset anyone, but it's been around 30 deg c here, I feel sorry for Aussie who are in the 40s. Hard to sleep at night.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> I'm sorry to upset anyone, but it's been around 30 deg c here, I feel sorry for Aussie who are in the 40s. Hard to sleep at night.
> 
> Russ



No harm, mate. You get your cold weather when it is sunny and warm up here. Enjoy it while you have it! 

CD


----------



## caseydog

I stumbled upon this cool video on heating in -40C in Russia. The guy does a great job of explaining thermal mass, and the importance of creating a draft in a chimney. An interesting watch, IMO.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_TO30jzyUA

CD


----------



## taxlady

That was a cool video CD. That oven reminds me a bit of a Finnish contraflow oven.


----------



## roadfix

Thunder and lightening in L.A.!    Le gusta!  Sugoi!


----------



## Kayelle

I've been hiding under the bed RF...wow, that sound and light show is sure not the norm in these here parts.


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> I stumbled upon this cool video on heating in -40C in Russia. The guy does a great job of explaining thermal mass, and the importance of creating a draft in a chimney. An interesting watch, IMO.



Good video, enjoyed it.    I can certainly understand thermal mass.    I learned about it when I was researching and gathering materials for my outdoor pizza oven build a few years back.


----------



## roadfix

We rarely get these here but we just got one of those Federal emergency warnings about flash floods, especially for those in the recent burn areas.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> We rarely get these here but we just got one of those Federal emergency warnings about flash floods, especially for those in the recent burn areas.



We have been getting them also for the extremely low temps in these here parts. Not normal.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> I've been hiding under the bed RF...wow, that sound and light show is sure not the norm in these here parts.



I had forgotten that you SoCal people don't get many thunderstorms. I love them, as long as a) I don't have to drive in them, and b) NO HAIL. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> We rarely get these here but we just got one of those Federal emergency warnings about flash floods, especially for those in the recent burn areas.



We get a hand full most years. I think only one last year. My cell phone and the local sirens both go off. They usually happen when I am sleeping very nicely. Kinda' messes that up for a while.  

The sirens only go off for tornado warnings. Lesser stuff just sets the phone warnings off. 

Years ago, a tornado warning meant a tornado was spotted visually. With modern Doppler radar, they can issue a warning when they first detect a tornado starting to form. Many tornadoes start to form, but never finish forming. So, we get more warnings, but we also get a lot more time to react. I prefer too many warnings to not enough. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Oh, it is currently 64F and very humid. Pretty normal weather for this time of year in North Texas -- upper fifties to lower sixties for the highs.

CD


----------



## Rascal

Watched the news last night and saw the cold snowy roads closed, same in the uk. 
Nice cruisy day here in Chch, temp are 25 deg c. I feel for you guys with the snow.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I had forgotten that you SoCal people don't get many thunderstorms. I love them, as long as a) I don't have to drive in them, and b) NO HAIL.
> 
> CD


Same up here, *cd*. We'd get them in OH, but they are rare in MA. The first or second summer we lived here, a real doozy of a line moved through. Before the rain started, the sky was that weird yellow-gray, with black thunder clouds. The neighbor two doors up had lived in IL, so she knew what to expect. She and I were out in our front yards looking up and yelling back and forth, things like "this is so cool" and "you don't see this up here" when the neighbor between us (a native MA resident who had lived no where else at that point) came out yelling "what is happening? Is the world ending?". We laughed, then told her she'd be fine...just as huge raindrops started falling and we all scampered into our respective houses. Now I watch the show through the ceiling in the sun room.


It's almost mild here - 31 degrees right now! We'll have a few more days of increasingly warmer temps, until we reach the top and slide back down the hill. By the end of February, it'll probably all end up "average".


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Same up here, *cd*. We'd get them in OH, but they are rare in MA. The first or second summer we lived here, a real doozy of a line moved through. Before the rain started, the sky was that weird yellow-gray, with black thunder clouds. The neighbor two doors up had lived in IL, so she knew what to expect. She and I were out in our front yards looking up and yelling back and forth, things like "this is so cool" and "you don't see this up here" when the neighbor between us (a native MA resident who had lived no where else at that point) came out yelling "what is happening? Is the world ending?". We laughed, then told her she'd be fine...just as huge raindrops started falling and we all scampered into our respective houses. Now I watch the show through the ceiling in the sun room.
> 
> 
> It's almost mild here - 31 degrees right now! We'll have a few more days of increasingly warmer temps, until we reach the top and slide back down the hill. By the end of February, it'll probably all end up "average".



The green cloudy skies are the creepiest. It doesn't actually mean anything bad is going to happen, but it looks really scary. 

There is a scientific reason for the green clouds, but I don't remember what it is. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's cloudy and 46 here right now.  My son and his family live in Sioux City, and they had schools closed, work shut down, and no mail for 2 or 3 days last week.  Glad I'm down here instead.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> It's cloudy and 46 here right now.  My son and his family live in Sioux City, and they had schools closed, work shut down, and no mail for 2 or 3 days last week.  Glad I'm down here instead.


Cloudy and 46°F here, too  Good to see you back, Cindy [emoji2]


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Cloudy and 46°F here, too  Good to see you back, Cindy [emoji2]




Thanks, GG.  My computer decided to give me the blue screen of death and had to save up for a new one.  The old one was about 10 years old, so I figured it would be better just to get a new one.


50 and cloudy here, looks like the bottom could drop out right about now.


----------



## buckytom

I LOVE thunderstorms. And they're extra specially terrifying up here on top of the mountain.  Almost no time between the strike and the crack of thunder.

A tree in the woods behind me got hit and cracked in half last summer. I'll try to take a pic later.

Florida gets some fun thunder heads. Here's one from Ft Myers last summer as we headed back to Sanibel.


----------



## Just Cooking

buckytom said:


> I LOVE thunderstorms. And they're extra specially terrifying up here on top of the mountain.  Almost no time between the strike and the crack of thunder.
> 
> A tree in the woods behind me got hit and cracked in half last summer. I'll try to take a pic later.
> 
> Florida gets some fun thunder heads. Here's one from Ft Myers last summer as we headed back to Sanibel.



We also love thunderstorms..
When we previously lived in Missouri, we were in the country. Could see for miles. We would sit on the porch and watch the storms approaching, then step inside until they passed. The lightning was so bright and the sounds of thunder and oncoming rain was deafening.. It was really fascinating and when a storm passed, it was like it never happened. 

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Best for us here is watching T-storm videos on YouTube


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I LOVE thunderstorms. And they're extra specially terrifying up here on top of the mountain.  Almost no time between the strike and the crack of thunder.
> 
> A tree in the woods behind me got hit and cracked in half last summer. I'll try to take a pic later.
> 
> *Florida gets some fun thunder heads.* Here's one from Ft Myers last summer as we headed back to Sanibel.



Oh yeah. It rains pretty much every day in Florida, if only for a few minutes. 

I spent three weeks down there last Spring, and like clockwork, it would storm for about 20 minutes in the middle of every afternoon. Then came the sun, and about 98-percent humidity. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

It is currently 72F at the doghouse at 8:35PM. That is not a typo. It got up to 81F this afternoon. It looks like two more days of unseasonably warm weather, then back to rain and highs in the 40s and 50s. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

44F here now at almost 7PM....cold, windy, and been raining all day again.

One good thing though....lots of snow coming down a little north of here.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> 44F here now at almost 7PM....cold, windy, and been raining all day again.
> 
> One good thing though....lots of snow coming down a little north of here.



Glad to hear about the snow. You Californians depend on a good snow pack in the mountains for your summer water. Here in North Texas, we depend on good winter rains to fill the man-made lakes, to get us through the hot, dry summers. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Casey...yes, I guess precipitation is welcome!  I just heard that only 60 miles north of here, 12" of snow is expected this evening.  Holy cow.


----------



## cjmmytunes

50 and sunny here today, so far.  Supposed to get up to around 60 here today.


----------



## Dawgluver

We've been getting thundersneet here along the river. Thunder, lightning, rain, sleet, snow all at once. And it's busily freezing from slushy to crunchy and very very slick. Schools let out early today, and anticipate a late start tomorrow. Yuck.


----------



## GotGarlic

More weird weather. The high was 71F today and the low is forecast to be 29. It's supposed to be 74 Thursday and 39 Saturday  I'm going to defrost a pork shoulder and make posole verde this weekend.


----------



## caseydog

It is 71F at 11:30PM. The high was 75F. 

One more day in the 70s, then a gradual march down to 45F for the high by Saturday. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is currently 7F...to get all the way to 10F with low gusty winds and snow. We'll see.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After 3 days in the 50s and all the snow melting causing heavy flooding, we are now having freezing rain. I wish I had my ice skates.


----------



## roadfix

So I'm driving to work this morning and listening to the local radio.   The weather gal said "It's 15 degrees below normal temps here in downtown L.A. this morning, currently at 45 degrees, BRUTAL COLD!"


----------



## Kayelle

RF, it was 37 degrees in Santa Paula when I got up this morning. Brrrrrr...bad for the lemons and avocados in these parts. What a bright sunny day though, with snow on the mountians.


----------



## GotGarlic

Partly sunny and 72 here right now. The maple tree is starting to bud out.


----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty, GG! My trees haven't started budding yet and won't until at least late March. Maples must be early budders. 

43F and sunny now at 4:30PM, supposed to get down to the 20's in the wee hours. Brrr.....

I *had* to go into town this morning - I wouldn't have bothered, except there are several family and friends Feb. birthdays coming up and I had to get cards and get them in the mail. I grabbed this pic of the southern Sierras this morning from my phone while I was out. Kind of blurry....it was prettier in real life.


----------



## taxlady

It's not all that cold, -6°C, but we have freezing drizzle, which will be followed by freezing rain. Until this week, I had never even heard of freezing drizzle. It doesn't form the same way as freezing rain.


----------



## caseydog

It is 72F right now at 11"20PM. It got up to 75F today. Overcast and muggy, though. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be different, with low 50s by midday. Low of 25F tomorrow night.  Friday, mid 40s for the high.

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gorgeous photo, *Cheryl*.

Tuesday was a perfect May day - almost 60, clear blue sky. I sure hope we actually get days like that when May comes around. Instead, we'll probably get snow to make up for this black winter. Wednesday was closer to normal - mid 30's and a bit of rain. Tonight it will freeze, not much improvement Thursday, but it will be getting warmer again. Then back to normal cold temps in the mid 30's. I'm getting whiplash this winter.


----------



## Just Cooking

We had tornado warning sirens go off about 11:30 last night.. Fast moving storm so it went through quickly.. Watched our local TV weather guy tracking the storm and telling people to go to their shelters as the weather approached their area.. Haven't seen the news yet this morning but, I don't believe any actually touched down..

A cold rain coming down gently now..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-6F, to get to 12F today.  6 inches of snow yesterday. and the wind continues to blow.


----------



## simonbaker

Another blizzard in SE South Dakota. All of the area schools are closed.  8" of snow predicted with 40 mph winds.  Brrrrrr.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GG, the tree is beautiful.  Hope the drop in temps over the weekend won't hurt the buds.


It's 61 and cloudy ATM.  Supposed to be in the 70's today - may break records.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Ross! I thought you guys were safe from tornadoes in winter.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Wow Ross! I thought you guys were safe from tornadoes in winter.


Seasons are changing. Spring has been coming earlier for several years now.

https://www.usanpn.org/news/spring

We have 69F right now. It's supposed to get into the '70s later.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> Wow Ross! I thought you guys were safe from tornadoes in winter.



Depends on weather patterns... Safe if cold but not if temps rise..

Last night (2/6/19) we had a freeze north of us, moderately cold rain locally and warmer weather south of us.. If the warmer weather creeps up to us, tornado's are a possibility.. That's what happened last night.. Warm weather came up to our moderately cold weather, upsetting our weather pattern, causing "severe weather".. Fortunately, nothing truly formed..  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

*Ross*, I can hear you and Jeannie humming "California Dreaming" in your heads. 

Wow, *Cheryl* that mountain snow pack is impressive and beautiful!


It's really cold (for us) again this morning but the sun always makes me happy.


----------



## caseydog

caseydog said:


> It is 72F right now at 11"20PM. It got up to 75F today. Overcast and muggy, though.
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be different, *with low 50s by midday*. Low of 25F tomorrow night.  Friday, mid 40s for the high.
> 
> CD



Update: Forget the "lower 50s by midday." It is currently 33F at 11:30AM. 

A thunderstorm came through about 4:30AM, and the temperatures dropped like a rock. Plus, it is windy. 

So, 75F to 33F in 24 hours. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> *Ross*, I can hear you and Jeannie humming "California Dreaming" in your heads.


 There are times I'd hop the first helicopter going west...  

Ross


----------



## Katie H

"What is our weather right now?"


Crud bunnies, I have no idea.  It has changed so much during the last several days I have no clue.


Okey-dokey, it's February 7th and it should be cold.  Never mind...it was 73F today.


Then, Mother Nature decided to pee (sorry for the language) on us most of the day to the tune of 5 to 6 inches, with many more to come.  All our region is saturated and flooding is the "plan of the day."  Our 2-acre pond is spilling over, along with the area roadways.



Our next chapter is to include single digit temperatures tomorrow.


I feel like we're looking at a Chinese menu.



We're getting a little from every column!


----------



## Just Cooking

*Taxlady*

This is the weather pattern I was posting about yesterday..  
Ross


----------



## simonbaker

High of 3*F.  Low of -12 in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Janet H

Snow - coming down at 2 inches per hour.


----------



## Addie

Beautiful weather this morning. Now temp in single digits and 50 mph winds.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> *Taxlady*
> 
> This is the weather pattern I was posting about yesterday..
> Ross


 
 I saw that image on FB yesterday and almost posted it here for you, Ross - you beat me to it!


----------



## caseydog

33F and dry here. I haven't gone outside all day. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After a sunny high of 51 today, the wind has kicked up and blown in a cold front. Right now we're at 24 with wind gusts up to 14, although they sound like they are much stronger than that. Constant wind. Just waiting for my wind-driven headache to show up. Tomorrow's weather looks like it could be a soup day.


----------



## rodentraiser

Snow has been off and on today. We get snow, then we get rain, then we get snow again.

Starting between 9 and 9:30 pm, the snow really started coming down. I think here in downtown Bremerton, we have about an inch now. But that means maybe 3" further out. 

My lot being at about 500 feet, there's probably 5 or 6 inches there. I'll go up on Wednesday and check it out.


----------



## buckytom

It's very windy here today up on the mountain. I was awaken by what sounded like a freight train going  overhead at about 6 AM. Lots of big branches down everywhere, which is good since this guy almost chewed through his last on in about a week.

Beetho the Moluccan, waiting for his Friday night bath. (and new perches)


----------



## cjmmytunes

38 and windy outside this AM - feels like 34.


----------



## Kayelle

51 F and *POURING*....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmq4WIjQxp0


----------



## roadfix

K, that cell should move out of your area by the time you read this...
I was just looking at the weather radar.


----------



## Kayelle

It's fun to watch that radar RF..heading down your way now.


----------



## Rascal

29 deg c yesterday with clear blue skies, looks like the same today. Watering strawberry plants twice daily to stop them dying.

Russ


----------



## rodentraiser

Alright then! We got about 4" of snow downtown from Friday's storm. Yesterday was nice, today it snowed from 4pm to 7:30 and we got 3 more inches of snow - just enough to cover the slush that froze last night. Now we have fresh snow on top of ice. So charming and so much fun to drive on.

 Tomorrow depending on the what the weather does, we will have rain, sleet, snow, a combination, or if the low drops down, a lot of snow. A lotta lotta lotta snow.  Basically what weathermen are calling the Big Kahuna. Apparently what we've gotten so far is just so much a dusting - or as my Kansas friend calls it, a Montana dusting. He thinks he's cute.

My friend in Poulsbo just north of me got 12 1/2" of snow on Friday and another 4" this afternoon. Port Angeles got 21 1/2" of snow and Sequim got 16" and that was on Friday - I have no idea what this storm dumped on them. And the fun part is there is still snow in the forecast for the next week! 

Remember, we don't get snow too often around here. And uh, I don't think I'm getting up to my lot anytime in the next week or so.


----------



## cjmmytunes

40 and wet. Had to change my pajama pants after I got the paper - the bottom 4" to 6" were wet.


----------



## rodentraiser

*sigh* So much for our forecast. Snow was supposed to start at about 2pm and then turn to rain.

It was snowing when I woke up at 10 and it's still snowing 8 hours later. I measured the snow in our parking lot and we have 9" of snow there now. I'll see if I can post some pictures. Sorry about the sideways one - it was straight when I uploaded it and now I can't seem to remove it!


----------



## caseydog

Rainy day today, but not too cold. It is 58F here right now, at 8:40PM. That's about normal for this time of year. It is also our typical "rainy season," if you call a lot of drizzle "rain."

So, chilly and ugly. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

rodentraiser said:


> *sigh* So much for our forecast. Snow was supposed to start at about 2pm and then turn to rain.
> 
> It was snowing when I woke up at 10 and it's still snowing 8 hours later. I measured the snow in our parking lot and we have 9" of snow there now. I'll see if I can post some pictures. Sorry about the sideways one - it was straight when I uploaded it and now I can't seem to remove it!


 
Good to see you here again, RR.  Holy cow....that's crazy snow weather for Bremerton.  Take care.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sunny and blue skies this afternoon, but COLD here.   Tyler was here this afternoon and wanted me to play catch with him...after an hour or so of that, my nose was freezing.


----------



## taxlady

Currently -6°C (21°F) and sunny.

Here's what we had from Tuesday afternoon to Wednesday noon, 40 cm (16 inches) of snow.
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...evere-winter-storm-sweeps-across-the-province


----------



## caseydog

Nice day today. Low 70s. I took psycho-poodle for a walk. It is still 62F at midnight. I got the MINI washed, and went for a drive, too. 

Cooler tomorrow, and the next week, but seasonal. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...Here's what we had from Tuesday afternoon to Wednesday noon, 40 cm (16 inches) of snow.
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...evere-winter-storm-sweeps-across-the-province


Thank you, *taxy*, for keeping that mostly north of the border. Regular snow dumps like that were what welcomed us our first winter in MA. After living where we would get one huge snowstorm maybe every three winters instead of our normal 3-4 inches of snow about four times a week, we moved to a place with 12+ inches about every 10 days and mostly sunny days all of the others in between.


No snow by us, except for what fell a few days ago. With any luck it will be all gone before our next snowfall.


----------



## jankoo

Raining but brighter and warmer.


----------



## cjmmytunes

47 and cloudy right now.  Supposed to rain today but haven't seen a drop yet.  Temps are supposed to drop into the 30's by the end of the day.


----------



## Just Cooking

23 right now and everything outside is frozen..

An inside kinda day.. Will watch softball and racing, maybe nap too..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Sunny with just a few clouds and warm, -4°C (25°F), feels like -12°C (10°F).


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been chilly, in the 30s, and raining all day. Great day to stay inside and make the house smell good


----------



## Rascal

23 deg c here, Nice day watching the horse racing.

Russ


----------



## simonbaker

-3 this morning.  High of 20*F. 3-6" of snow expected tonight. It's coming up from the S.


----------



## caseydog

Blech! Overcast and 41F right now. That's as warm as it got today. The forecast high was 61F, but we fell just a wee bit short.

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

It's been cold and windy.  41F now at 9:30PM and supposed to dip down into the 30's tonight, and continue with the low temps at night.  

I complain about the cold - then once summer hits, I'll be complaining about the triple digit heat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Saturday was an absolutely glorious, if not chilly, day. Wall to wall sunshine and blue sky, temps in the mid 30s, and no wind. Not a bad day at all.


----------



## simonbaker

We woke up to 4" of the fluffy white stuff


----------



## JustJoel

It is still snowing here! In Vegas! It’s not sticking, of course, except to the parked cars. The funniest thing, though; on the way home, we saw snowplows! I didn’t think they even HAD snowplows in Vegas! For what purpose? Then Mark pointed out that they’re probably necessary in the mountains and on the highway to Pahrump.


----------



## Cheryl J

JustJoel said:


> *It is still snowing here! In Vegas!* It’s not sticking, of course, except to the parked cars. The funniest thing, though; on the way home, we saw snowplows! I didn’t think they even HAD snowplows in Vegas! For what purpose? Then Mark pointed out that they’re probably necessary in the mountains and on the highway to Pahrump.


 
I heard about that on the news, and saw some pics of snow in LV on FB!  Weather reports are saying a 40% chance of snow here in the early morning...I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## caseydog

It was pretty reasonable today. It got up to 59F. It is 47F right now. Lots of rain coming as the weekend approaches. 

I'm going to Corpus Christi next week, where it will be in the 70s. I can deal with that. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

31 deg c here, don't know the conversion, but dam uncomfortable. Would take some snow for a day.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> 31 deg c here, don't know the conversion, but dam uncomfortable. Would take some snow for a day.
> 
> Russ



Hmmmm, I'm not sure whether to believe you... or if you even exist. Seems this "New Zealand" place is not on an awful lot of world maps. 

If you are real, where do you really live?  

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

What are you talking about, Casey?  

Looks like it's pretty close to 89F in Rascal's neck of the woods about now. Darn hot, I'd say.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cheryl J said:


> Good to see you here again, RR.  Holy cow....that's crazy snow weather for Bremerton.  Take care.



Thanks! I'll pop in and out until I move in June.

Well, the snow was fun while it lasted. My friend Lisa ended up with over 20" of snow in her yard. The snowplows here plowed all the main roads, but that snow went up and over the curb into the side streets, parked cars, and sidewalks. People were walking on the street because of the snow on the sidewalks.

I tried getting up to my lot last week and couldn't make it up the road that went to the top of the hill. The snow was just too deep and too slick. My first clue should have been when the trucks came down the road with chains on them.

What a difference a week makes. No snow hardly anywhere today, except little clumps here and there. I still haven't tried to get back up to my lot yet. I was going to try that again tomorrow, but wouldn't you know, we're supposed to get some more snow. 

Looks like maybe I'll need a box of survival food when I move up to my lot.


----------



## buckytom

A coupla inches of snow, followed by a coupla inches of sleet and rain. 

My new car get almost 3 mpg less driving into the city tonight just slogging through the mess, even though I was going an optimal speed for gas consumption at around 45 to 50 mph the whole way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's a London Fog sort of day. My view out the window looks like I'm seeing things through a scrim. Bone-chilling, too. And we have a wind storm that will be moving into the area later tonight. Not looking forward to that - my head already aches from the pressure change.  Hope we don't have any damage. Two Ohio friends have posted photos of damage near them. One lost the entire wall of their enclosed porch!   He said the wind blew the windows in while he was standing out there. Fortunately, he didn't get hurt. I think I'll tuck into the center of the house later tonight, just me, a book, and a glass of wine. Or Bourbon. Depends on how hard the wind is blowing.


----------



## Rascal

Second wet day here in about 5 weeks, hope it puts the fires out that have caused havoc for weeks.

Russ


----------



## taxlady

Currently 3°C (37°F) and light rain. Early this morning we had rain and freezing rain. Around noon it was snowing. We are expecting "mixed precipitation" and then sometime tonight we get that wind that CG was mentioning. Oh, and we are also expecting snow after we have had the wind for a while.


----------



## caseydog

Right now, we are experiencing pretty normal weather for the time of year. Highs in the 50s to 60s, and lows in the 30s and 40s (F). Some light rain a few days a week. 

By this time next month, I should be able to plant my new peppers and herbs. 

CD


----------



## Vinylhanger

10 to 12 inches of very wet snow.  Power lines down, trees snapping like twigs.  Pretty crazy for our area.

I've waited 5 years to be snowed in and it came out of nowhere.  Now I'm not prepared, no food, not much propane and no generator.

They kept telling us the sky was going to fall, it never does and we finally just blew them off.

Oh well.  We have kerosene for heat and lots of potatoes chips and beer.  We're good.


----------



## taxlady

Bummer Vinylhanger. Try to enjoy the pretty part. I betcha you will be better prepared after this.

 We weren't prepared for the Great Ice Storm of 1997. We now have a portable cooking burner, that runs on butane, so we can use it safely indoors. No power for 8 days, so we had to eat all our meals at restos.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I normally love the snow.  But our house is surrounded by trees.  Big 90-100 foot cedars and sequoias.  All this wet snow is making them very fragile.  If they go, it won't be good.

Luckily the snow is starting to fall off a bit, so that should help.

It is still very beautiful though.


----------



## simonbaker

Cold 3*F. At least it's above 0 for now.  Strong winds 45 mph.  It's making for some big snow drifts.  White out conditions in the country in SE South Dakota.


----------



## rodentraiser

We were supposed to have snow showers for the last three mornings. Reality check: it's been clear and sunny for all three days. Now we're supposed to have snow showers tomorrow. Oh, be still my beating heart.

Anyway, I got up to my lot today and while the roads are OK, the lot itself is still completely covered in 3" of snow. Worse, I went to look at a trailer today and someone was going to tow it up to the lot on Friday. Well, they'll get there, but they may not be able to get the trailer on to the lot. 

I've been looking for a trailer for 6 months and now I finally find one I can afford and I have the snow to deal with. Just why?


----------



## taxlady

Aw, Rodentraiser, I hope it goes well with your trailer.


----------



## Addie

We had a wild night last night. I only live four lanes from the water front where all the oil takers and ships bringing in sand and salt for New England are docked. 

First we lost all our electricity for more than an hour, and some dang ship decided it was safer to try to come into port instead of waiting out in the outer harbor for the wind to abate. The Captain kept blowing his horns letting other ships know where he was. We had the heat on full blast and the outside walls were freezing. I had three blankets covering me. And I was still freezing. So Pirate got out a couple of double sheets, folded them into a nice size, placed them on top of the blankets and that finally got me warm. The heating system here even though it is all gas, the fans that push the heat out are electric. I went down to check on my mail. Trees and limbs are all over the ground. The city workers were out there almost all day today cutting up the downed trees and branches. 

That one hour of lost electricity was just long enough to make the apartments really cold. Pirate went to a couple of the other apartments to check on the tenants. One really elderly woman who lives alone, was freezing. Pirate put a large pan of water on her back burner and turned her oven on for her. Then when the juice came back on, he went back to check on her. I told him that if he couldn't get her warm, to bring her back to our apartment. At least it was a little warmer than her place. 

One of tenants on the third floor is presently in the hospital dying. Her daughter has been at her side 24 hours, sleeping on a cot next to her mother. 

The wind is still blowing up a storm every so often. The hallways are void of any heat. As much as I love living so close to the ocean, I can do without winter wind storms.


----------



## CharlieD

Got stock in snow banks 4 times last week. And we are getting more. And it’s darn cold. It was 1 degree in the morning. They promised high of 6. Not sure what it was. I’m still at work. 
And where is that darn global warming they promised us? Minnesotans for global warming. 
Well, at least I am. 

Yes I do recycle. And drive car with low gas usage.


----------



## Vinylhanger

More snow.  It was supposed to rain and melt off.

Looks like at least a week without power.  That won't be fun.  Luckily we have a kerosene heater to keep us warm.  And it helps that it us just at freezing, so not too bad 

We didn't lose any big trees or limbs so far, but still moved the rigs into the pasture, hopefully away from danger.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Got stock in snow banks 4 times last week. And we are getting more. And it’s darn cold. It was 1 degree in the morning. They promised high of 6. Not sure what it was. I’m still at work.
> And where is that darn global warming they promised us? Minnesotans for global warming.
> Well, at least I am.
> 
> Yes I do recycle. And drive car with low gas usage.


Global warming is here - check the temperatures in Australia. It doesn't mean uniform warming around the world, but It leads to global climate change and that's what you're experiencing. 

It's 51 degrees F here today. Typical winter weather in southeast Virginia. We may have some snow next week.


----------



## rodentraiser

We've had clear, sunny days here for the last couple of days, but it gets cold as soon as the sun sets.

No, I didn't get my trailer. Everyone says they need 4WD to get into my lot and no one has it. I finally did get hold of someone who has a 4WD and was willing to move the trailer, but not until after I had to take a pass on it and the owner sold it to someone else.

These are pictures of my lot as of last Monday. The first pic is of the driveway and if you pull in and take a right, you'll see the second pic. With the sun we've been having, I expect the snow on the driveway to melt, but my lot doesn't see sun all winter (&**^ trees!). So I expect the snow there to last for another month or more.


----------



## Farmer Jon

It warmed up from what it was earlier.


----------



## taxlady

Farmer Jon said:


> It warmed up from what it was earlier.View attachment 33861


 I looked at that and thought, -8, not so bad. Then I realized it was in Fahrenheit. That's -22 in Celsius. Brrr 

How the heck cold was it earlier?


----------



## Just Cooking

We have about 2" of snow this morning.. Unusual for March here.. Supposed to be -2 to -8 degrees Monday and Tuesday mornings.. 

I'm not whining... So many of you have so much more snow, etc..

A visit to family in Cali would be nice about now.. I sent a snow pic to Jeannie's daughter, suggesting she come visit.. 

Her reply was, "Nu Huh."  

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

-11*F temps continuing to drop in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Vinylhanger

We are warming up during the day which us nice.  The sun is even out.  It allows the kerosene heater to keep up.  Hi 20's at night, so not too bad, but it gets a bit chilly.

Still saying another 4 to 5 days till power is fixed.  I think it will be less, or maybe I'm hoping it will be.


----------



## Cheryl J

68F here and sunny now at almost 4:30, mid to high 40's tonight.  Kind of windy though.  March winds doth blow.


----------



## taxlady

Currently mild: -2°C (28°F) Just like the FaceBook meme that says winter is having a hissy fit - slams the door and leaves, then says, "And another thing".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

-13F and I have to drive to Casper today (2 hours away)


----------



## Just Cooking

Beautiful sunny morning but, -3 out.. Supposed to be 60's and stormy by the weekend..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When I looked outside late this morning, it looked like a pretty Christmas greeting card. Rather late for Christmas, though. The snow totaled somewhere between a foot and 14 inches. Now the driveway is down to zero inches, thanks to our wonderful neighbor across the street.

Upper 30s today for the high. Not looking forward to single digits for the overnight lows later this week...


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been mostly sunny and in the low 40s today. Typical late-winter weather here.


----------



## CharlieD

Absolutely gorgeous outside. beautiful blue sky, the sun is shining, the snow is sparkling, 11 Degrees.


----------



## JustJoel

It’s raining. Again! We’ve had a lot of precipitation this year, including the snow a couple of weeks ago. When it warms up, just a bit more, the desert’s gonna be _beautiful!_ And my allergies are gonna go batsh*t crazy!


----------



## Rascal

Clear blue skies and about 20 deg c with a high of 25c.
Still in shorts. And bare feet.

Russ


----------



## Kayelle

After years of drought I should bite my tongue complaining about all the rain we've had. Our personal records show we've had 17" of rain on our porch since Jan. 1st. 

Last night there were 1,700 lightening strikes just north of here. Whaaaaat??


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> After years of drought I should bite my tongue complaining about all the rain we've had. Our personal records show we've had 17" of rain on our porch since Jan. 1st.
> 
> Last night there were 1,700 lightening strikes just north of here. Whaaaaat??


Record cold in the Midwest, record rain in the Southwest, record heat and drought in Australia... It's almost like something worldwide is changing. What could it be? [emoji848] [emoji6]


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> Record cold in the Midwest, record rain in the Southwest, record heat and drought in Australia... It's almost like something worldwide is changing. What could it be? [emoji848] [emoji6]



It's that darned hoax. 

It is mid 50s here, which is pretty normal for now. It was really cold earlier this week. I was in Corpus Christi, and it was 35F for two days -- and windy. Very abnormal for Corpus Christi. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Record cold in the Midwest, record rain in the Southwest, record heat and drought in Australia... It's almost like something worldwide is changing. What could it be? [emoji848] [emoji6]


 
Yep, wonder what that could be...!  
==========================
I've lived in this area for 40+ years and have *never* seen this much rain, this time of year.   I love it and we need it, but it's very unusual.  Usually our rainy 'season' is August-September-ish.  

It rained hard last night again, all night long.  My yard is flooded, and there are flash flood warnings for the roads in and out of town.  Crazy!


----------



## Cheryl J

JustJoel said:


> It’s raining. Again! We’ve had a lot of precipitation this year, including the snow a couple of weeks ago. *When it warms up, just a bit more, the desert’s gonna be beautiful!* And my allergies are gonna go batsh*t crazy!


 
From one desert dweller to another...YES!  The other day (before this latest deluge of rain hit), I was driving around on the back roads and noticed that the desert floor is already getting green.  Should be a good year for wildflowers.


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, Cheryl and Joel, you desert people will have spectacular wildflowers before long!


With all the rain over this way, the normally brown mountains on both sides of this valley are looking more like Ireland with the passing days.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> Yep, Cheryl and Joel, you desert people will have spectacular wildflowers before long!
> 
> 
> With all the rain over this way, the normally brown mountains on both sides of this valley are looking more like Ireland with the passing days.



February 2019 was the wettest February in US history. Meanwhile, Southeast Australia is burning -- as California was in 2018. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Sunday we went snowmobiling. Today thunderstorms.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's raining right now, since 2 this morning.  Supposed to get 12-18 inches of snow later today.  Yesterday it was 56F.


----------



## Katie H

Could be better.  Lots and lots of high winds last night, along with a ton of rain...like we need more here.  The flood gates have been in at Paducah for several weeks, along with those at Cairo (IL) and Cape Girardeau (MO).  Can't wait for the snow melt to greet us from up north.



Today it's still quite windy with tornadoes.  Plenty of damage but, last I heard, no deaths or injuries.


Our 2-acre pond darned near has white caps on it.


Looks to be a rockin' and rollin' kind of day.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Katie, that weather sounds more exciting than anyone would want.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Wow Katie, that weather sounds more exciting than anyone would want.




Yep, pretty ugly.  We didn't sustain any damage but quite a few other homes, businesses, manufacturing businesses and churches really got whacked.  Big mess.


Still pretty windy but the sun is making an appearance and, from the looks of our local radar, we're done with any severe weather...at least for today.  That could change.


----------



## Katie H

As I just related, it's relatively still at the moment, but here's a gallery of photos from our local NBC station.  Just turned on the TV for some news and a state of emergency has been declared and clean-up is beginning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *Katie*, that's some serious weather you folks have been dealing with. Glad to hear that you're safe - hope you keep it that way.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> As I just related, it's relatively still at the moment, but here's a gallery of photos from our local NBC station.  Just turned on the TV for some news and a state of emergency has been declared and clean-up is beginning.



Those are impressive, scary photos. I see a lot of people got pictures of the funnel.

Has there been much in the way of power outages? Do you still have electricity?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Lots of flooding. My favorite fishing spots got washed out. Before and after. Under the Dam in Spencer Nebraska. The last picture is the same bridge as in the second. It's 75-100 ft off the canyon floor.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Those are impressive, scary photos. I see a lot of people got pictures of the funnel.
> 
> Has there been much in the way of power outages? Do you still have electricity?


 Glenn and I didn't lose power but many other folks did.


What a mess!  Lots of broken stuff and soooo much clean-up to be done.


Don't get on my case, but one of the churches that was darned near wiped out had a school of 20 preschool children in it.  The teachers moved all the little ones into a basement area and no one was harmed.  God's hand at work.


----------



## simonbaker

A lot of flooding in SE South Dakota.  Several major  roads closed throughout the city.  Anyone that has a basement, it's most likely, full of water.


----------



## Farmer Jon

simonbaker said:


> A lot of flooding in SE South Dakota.  Several major  roads closed throughout the city.  Anyone that has a basement, it's most likely, full of water.


How is the dam at Gavin's Point doing? I only get Omaha news. I can't pick up Sioux City.


----------



## simonbaker

Farmer Jon said:


> How is the dam at Gavin's Point doing? I only get Omaha news. I can't pick up Sioux City.


The latest news we received was yesterday, Thursday, where the local news said; water releases from Gavin's point Dam we're increased to 90,000 cubic feet per second.  Unregulated inflows from the Niobrara & other watershed's continue to flow into the reservior.


----------



## dragnlaw

I was looking at those damns along the river and that's scary.  An awful lot of people live along that.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I have. Buddy and his boy staying with me. They were evacuated from thier home. Still have water in it. But check out this little story. 

https://thekat.iheart.com/featured/...editorial&Pname=local_social&Keyid=socialflow


----------



## caseydog

It has been really nice here for a few days. High temps around 70F. Cool nights. We shouldn't have any more freezing temperatures, but I'm going to wait until next week to plant my herbs and peppers. 

Bluebonnets are staring to pop up -- it's a few weeks early for them. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

There is noticeably less snow here. There is none left on my grill. Still plenty between my back door and the grill though, but about half as deep as it was.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> I have. Buddy and his boy staying with me. They were evacuated from thier home. Still have water in it. But check out this little story.
> 
> https://thekat.iheart.com/featured/...editorial&Pname=local_social&Keyid=socialflow



There is more than one way to stay hydrated.  There are moments when you recognize what's important in life!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've been having wonderful spring weather the last couple of days. Some sun and temps into the 40s during the day, dipping down into the 20s at night. The sap is running (my neighbor up the street starts running when the weather gets nice), and the tree sap is flowing into buckets during the day. Should be a good sugaring season this year. Sadly, our favorite maple sugar shack is closed. He died due to the result of an accident years ago, and his wife/widow decided to close down the farm and sell the property. Gotta find us a new sugar shack.



Farmer Jon said:


> Lots of flooding...


So sad about all of the flooding out in the heartland. How are your fields doing, *Farmer Jon*? Will you be able to plant a full crop this year, or are you going to need to pull back some? ~ Nice of you to take your friend and his son in. Hope things work out for them.


----------



## Addie

Jon, I have always felt that when a person out of the goodness of their heart reaches out to someone in need, they will be paid back two fold. Everyone should have a friend like yourself. 

Hopefully, they will find very little damage once they are allowed to return to their home.


----------



## taxlady

It's -1°C (30°F) and going up to 7°C (45°F) and partly cloudy, but bright. Woohoo! and it's maple syrup weather.


----------



## CharlieD

Beautiful sunny outside. So ready for real spring.


----------



## taxlady

I'm ready for real spring too, but we are expecting mixed precipitation starting any time now and snow overnight.

It's currently -3°C with light rain.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day. Nice & sunny 56*F in SE South Dakota.  We're in anticipation for a flood.  The rivers are rising fast.  They're saying the river is going to crest on Monday.  Several people sandbagging. Most of the parks  & bike trails, along the river, are all closed.


----------



## caseydog

We got close to 80F today, but not quite. It is 66F right now, at 9:37PM. 

We've had a good week. Tomorrow is expected to hit 68F, but there is a good chance of rain building as the day goes by. Probably no grilling. 

I'll be planting my herb and pepper garden this week. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Cooking Goddess;1588272





So sad about all of the flooding out in the heartland. How are your fields doing said:
			
		

> Farmer Jon[/B]? Will you be able to plant a full crop this year, or are you going to need to pull back some?



We are in the highest point in the county so we're good here. We will have a full crop.


----------



## foodlover10

Very warm here today, at least 24c.  Can't wait for winter, not a summer person at all


----------



## caseydog

foodlover10 said:


> Very warm here today, at least 24c.  Can't wait for winter, not a summer person at all



You and Princess Fiona would get along great. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mix of rain and snow.  Hit a snow storm yesterday on my way home from Laramie.  White out conditions, couldn't see 1/2mile in front of me.  Then a bridge structure appeared in front of me, one that was not supposed to be there.  Turned out is was an Oversize Load being trucked, it took up both lanes of the two lane.  Now who in their right mind would be trucking a load like that in a snowstorm???  I knew there was a rest area close and decided I would turn in there and let them get on up the road.  They turned in too.  I hurried up and got finished and hit the road before they got back on.  Since I had been driving since 4 in the morning and it was close to 10 am, I'm glad the weather let up a little and let me get home.

Today, just some rain, so far.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Princess! That was more exciting than it should have been. I'm glad you got home safe.


----------



## foodlover10

10.15am monday morning here and today is partially overcast, still very warm, expecting a bit of rain tomorrow hopefully, it's been a long hot summer, over it now


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been an absolutely beautiful day today. Sunny with a high of 68. I've been sitting on the porch much of the day, finishing up my book club book. Loving this gorgeous weather.


----------



## caseydog

Right now, another thunderstorm is rolling through. The last one, earlier this evening, was pretty heavy. Rain, wind, hail and Tornado Sirens. 

No tornado, though. The hail was nickel and dime size. No damage where I am. 

CD


----------



## foodlover10

Tuesday 26 March at 8.48am here right now and it is finally raining, well a little bit anyway, windy today and the rain is meant to pick up later, still really warm though, roll on winter


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful weather here today.  77F and sunny - vinca and snapdragons are blooming like crazy.  I *love* spring.  

Heading outside to trim some patio flowers and play catch with Tyler.


----------



## taxlady

I see no one has posted for a while. Here's the delightful weather we woke up to. Freezing rain yesterday and overnight and this morning, snow. Yesterday there were patches of snow left here and there. So far today 3 or 4 cm. Luckily, so far, we still have power.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I see no one has posted for a while. Here's the delightful weather we woke up to. Freezing rain yesterday and overnight and this morning, snow. Yesterday there were patches of snow left here and there. So far today 3 or 4 cm. Luckily, so far, we still have power.


The weather has been so nice & sunny in SE South Dakota. The grass is finally starting to turn green. It even got up to 60*F for a few days.  Now, it's all about to change.  Freezing rain turning into snow expecting to start tomorrow afternoon.   10-12" of snow expected.


----------



## Just Cooking

Very, very spring like in Missouri.. 40's in the early morning, 70's afternoon..

Putting off patio plants for a week as, we are expecting a few days of near freezing mornings from the storm which is going to hit *simonbaker* in a couple of days.. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

We had over 80 degrees and bright sun yesterday, 75 degrees and mostly cloudy today. A little cooler for the next few days.


----------



## caseydog

87F right now. 90F expected tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

Windy, polleny, and sneezy.


----------



## taxlady

Still snowing here.


----------



## Rascal

Indian summer here, 27 deg c here. Too uncomfortable !!

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for another blizzard that rolls through this afternoon. Heading in early to work so I can get some work done before the storm starts.


----------



## taxlady

We must have had freezing rain last night after the snow. It's sunny today and all the trees are sparkling. There are also shiny, sparkly flat areas where it's obviously over the snow.

A friend posted this on FB yesterday.


----------



## CharlieD

Just got about 3-4 inches of snow, expecting more, maybe 10 by Friday


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL taxy 

Nice weather here lately, sunny and warm.  Could do without the recent high wind though...power has gone out a few times over the past couple of days.


----------



## caseydog

It got up to 89F today. But, very windy -- 20 to 30 MPH, with gusts up to 45. I got dirt blasted taking the dog for a walk. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

It started here with freezing rain.   Woke up to only about an inch of snow.  Then the thundersnow started.  Thundering and lightning with freezing rain.  Anyone 20 miles from us got a lot of snow, 8-10", they ended up closing the interstates.  More snow expected later today & tomorrow.  All schools  & activities are cancelled.  Our little  SE corner of South Dakota didn't get the huge snowfall, yet anyway.


----------



## caseydog

The cold front came through overnight, so it's only about 60F here today. It is supposed to be back in the 70s tomorrow. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

Speaking of weather, most all weather apps and sites suck. They either take too long to load (waiting for www.weatherunderground ) or they give out false readings.  It's currently 67F where I am, but my weatherunderground site says it's 80F.  I googled why this is and came upon some op-ed articles explaining why. It's a bit too technical to go into here. BTW, the Weather Channel owns Weatherunderground.


----------



## simonbaker

It's currently 31*F.  Low of 23*F tonight.  We ended up with only 4.5 " of snow, fortunately.  Our neighbors to the North got 17".  They reopened the interstates in SE South Dakota.  Looking forward to seeing warmer weather.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Speaking of weather, most all weather apps and sites suck. They either take too long to load (waiting for www.weatherunderground ) or they give out false readings.  It's currently 67F where I am, but my weatherunderground site says it's 80F.  I googled why this is and came upon some op-ed articles explaining why. It's a bit too technical to go into here. BTW, the Weather Channel owns Weatherunderground.



You have to pick your weather station if you want to get somewhat accurate data on weatherunderground, keeping in mind that the "weather station" could be in somebodies backyard. It may not be set up right, and may not be properly maintained. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Speaking of weather, most all weather apps and sites suck. They either take too long to load (waiting for www.weatherunderground ) or they give out false readings.  It's currently 67F where I am, but my weatherunderground site says it's 80F.  I googled why this is and came upon some op-ed articles explaining why. It's a bit too technical to go into here. BTW, the Weather Channel owns Weatherunderground.


I've been using the Weatherbug app on my phone and tablet for years and it works fine - loads fast and it's pretty accurate. You do have to pick the right station. The one that's closest to our house is at a high school that DH knows is in direct sunlight too much so it tends to read too high. So we use another one further away but more accurate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Caslon said:


> Speaking of weather, most all weather apps and sites suck.... It's currently 67F where I am, but my weatherunderground site says it's 80F...


Weatherunderground uses local weather reporters who each monitor their own weather station(s). If the app selects the nearest station to you, there is always a chance that the microclimate where the station is placed is different from the microclimate where you live. We have three stations close to us; we've set the one that is sited at a terrain that resembles our own home lot the most. I have two apps on my phone (Weatherunderground and Weatherbug), plus (In)Accuweather was pre-installed and displays its current temperature in the "time and date" circle on my phone.

We laugh at the temps that Weatherbug shows. First of all, the closest station is about 6 miles away. We think it must also be located where it gets direct sun (it always shows the highest "high" temperature daily) and is also in a low spot (its "low" is always the lowest). We have a small, personal weather station at home; the base, plus three sensors which we've placed 1) on the front porch, 2) in the basement, and 3) in our enclosed sun room. Weatherbug never comes close to our porch reading.


----------



## Caslon

I got Weather UnderGround to load faster by following someones link to the old style format, typed in my city, and the site automatically refreshed to the current format. For some  reason it now loads in about 6 seconds rather than 60 seconds. It's also no longer reporting ridiculously wrong temps. The reporting station is still the same.  Many people posted online about long loading times and inaccurate current conditions.  Glad I got it fixed, I think.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's 51 degrees on our porch right now, and the rain is coming down in buckets. Looks like the weather guessers have the temps more seasonal in the coming week. It won't be long before we can hear the faint chirping of spring peepers in the distance.


----------



## Rascal

Beautiful autumn day here. Cooler in the mornings.

Russ


----------



## GotGarlic

The forecast was for rain all day. Rain is all around us, but for some reason it's dividing before it gets to us and we're not getting any. Weird. It's 66 right now, supposed to get to 73.


----------



## caseydog

It is only 55F right now, with on-and-off rain. No severe storms, here, although other parts of Texas are getting hit pretty hard -- tornado down near Waco hit a small town pretty hard. 

It is expected to be in the 70-80F range again starting Monday. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's been sunny this afternoon, and the top temp I saw on our monitor was 70! With Mom Nature and her mood swings, though, we'll probably have snow come Tuesday.


----------



## Cheryl J

It almost got up to 80F here today and now at almost 6:30PM, it's 77.  Beautiful day - sunny and blue sky.  Supposed to hit 84F tomorrow.


----------



## Just Cooking

A couple of 80's days in the past week, woke to rain and snow flurries this morning.. Severe storms (including tornado warnings) predicted for this coming Wednesday..

Gotta love MIssouri weather.. 

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Missouri...  7am vs 1pm..


----------



## Rocklobster

Snowing here in Eastern Ontario..


----------



## dragnlaw

Started raining on my way home from Vaudreuil to Ste Justine - hope it stays as rain and doesn't change to snow.  

Suddenly realized I haven't heard my generator do its test drive recently - gads....  please no power failures! please...   please...   please...

yes, I live on a hill but my basement still will flood if the sump pump doesn't run with this rain!  

So maybe it will be a good thing if it changes to snow after all.


----------



## taxlady

It's been raining here since about 16h. It's supposed to continue until some time tomorrow. Currently 4°C.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> Missouri... 7am vs 1pm..


 
Love that!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

An hour ago it was raining so hard that the trees 35-40 feet from my back window were a blur. Now? Bright sun, puffy clouds, and lots of blue sky. Weather is never boring! [emoji1]


----------



## GotGarlic

We had quite a thunderstorm last night, with lots of wind. Still windy today, but mostly sunny. DH is on spring break. We bought 10 bags of mulch this morning and he has the front walk and a large part of the shade garden in the back cleaned up and mulched  Lots of plant sales coming up soon [emoji263] [emoji534]


----------



## simonbaker

High of 60F, beautiful day, the grass is bright green & the sun is shining.
Hard to believe just 3 days ago we were in a blizzard warning in SE South Dakota.


----------



## caseydog

78F right now, at 6:24PM. Nice sunny day for me to pay my taxes. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

It is 80F right now, with _*70-percent humidity!*_ Yuk. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

Sorry to tangent off....but my all  electric condo bill went from $220.00 for the last few  billing cycles to just $78.00. I used more electricity during the last three months, but wow, what a price drop.

P.S. Someone said to warm up your unit berfore 5:00 AM to take advantage of the lower rates during that time.  Not bad advice.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Sorry to tangent off....but my all  electric condo bill went from $220.00 for the last few  billing cycles to just $78.00. I used more electricity during the last three months, but wow, what a price drop.
> 
> P.S. Someone said to warm up your unit berfore 5:00 AM to take advantage of the lower rates during that time.  Not bad advice.



It could be an adjustment. A lot of meters are read electronically these days, but they will send a human out to read them from time-to-time to verify the readings. 

BTW, I have "rolling averaging" on my electric and gas utilities, so my bills are roughly the same every month. My electric averages about 80-bucks a month, and gas about 40-bucks. Without averaging, my August electric bill would be over 200, and January gas would be over 80. 

I also belong to an Electric Coop, which helps. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

It is 68F and windy right now. We were supposed to have a "stormagaddon" last night, but the storms were pretty mild. No hail, no tornado sirens... just thunder, lightning and lots of rain. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

50F with a cold wind in SE South Dakota


----------



## Cheryl J

Caslon said:


> Sorry to tangent off....but my all electric condo bill went from $220.00 for the last few billing cycles to just $78.00. I used more electricity during the last three months, but *wow, what a price drop.*
> 
> P.S. Someone said to warm up your unit berfore 5:00 AM to take advantage of the lower rates during that time. Not bad advice.


 
 Caslon, did you check your bill to see if you got the CA Climate Credit? It's usually twice a year - I got mine the beginning of April (So Cal Edison) and my electric bill was less than $5 for this month. 
http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/ClimateCredit/


----------



## taxlady

The temperatures are pleasant, especially after winter. We are expecting a fair amount of rain starting tonight, which may include thunder. The worst flooding is expected in the places that flooded in 2017. Dragnlaw, I hope you will be okay.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks taxy,  even though I live on a hill I flood...  go figure. 

It is not from a rising river, perhaps a rising ground level, but in any case I'm good so long as my sump pump works.  Hence my Generac generator for power failures. 

Rigaud (have a few of my friends there), on the Ottawa river has already started to flood.  Expecting worse than '17.  

People were told to get out and they would NOT be rescued later if they call for help.  The mayor will not risk the lives of rescuers for a**hole diehards.


----------



## GotGarlic

We've got a butt-kicking storm on the way. The wind is picking up already. We might have a window for grilling dinner tonight, or we might have to bring it inside.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks taxy,  even though I live on a hill I flood...  go figure.
> 
> It is not from a rising river, perhaps a rising ground level, but in any case I'm good so long as my sump pump works.  Hence my Generac generator for power failures.
> 
> Rigaud (have a few of my friends there), on the Ottawa river has already started to flood.  Expecting worse than '17.
> 
> People were told to get out and they would NOT be rescued later if they call for help.  The mayor will not risk the lives of rescuers for a**hole diehards.



I read that about Rigaud. I have friends there too. I wonder if you know them, The Peppermaster and his wife. They are the folks who make and sell the Pepperfire sauces.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yes, I've met them.  Been in the store.  Can't say I 'know' him. 

Makes good stuff - I like spicy but I don't eat a lot of super spicy though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> We've got a butt-kicking storm on the way...


Stay safe! My SIL and her hubby probably drove thru that line; they left Charlotte this morning, heading to Orlando for a couple of weeks to visit their older daughter. They probably stopped to eat when they got close to the weather whether they were hungry or not! [emoji38]

We've had some sun breaking thru the clouds today - and WIND! It's mostly in the upper levels; the trees aren't swaying too much, but the grey clouds further up are flying by like crazy! 70 degrees today, too.


----------



## Rocklobster

I've been battling with the sump pump all day..I had to dig the hole out deeper becuase the float wouldn't rise high enough to trigger the switch..old house, water in basement..flooding all over the region..oh, well..isn't the first time..drinking a beer and having steak for dinner..could be worse..


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> We've got a butt-kicking storm on the way. The wind is picking up already. We might have a window for grilling dinner tonight, or we might have to bring it inside.
> View attachment 34466



That is the storm system that came through here on Wednesday night. It didn't do much here, but they say the conditions were not right for supercell development at the time the system passed through. 

Good luck. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

We got off-and-on heavy rain and high winds with a few very high gusts, but no real damage. There was possible tornadic activity in some places - the local National Weather Service office is sending people to see if any actual tornadoes touched down. But if they did, they didn't leave much damage. Only a few thousand people lost power.

DH just finished cleaning up and mulching the gardens, so it's nice that they got a good soaking.


----------



## caseydog

It is sunny and 78F here right now. Beautiful! I will be grilling something tonight. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful day.  75F sun is shining in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Cheryl J

95F here right now at 4PM.


----------



## caseydog

We are on our second day of rain, some of it heavy. We got close to four inches last night. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've had two picture-perfect spring days out by us - mid-60s and blue skies. We've been a little drier than the Boston area, so I'm enjoying the nice weather while it lasts. Today there wasn't a cloud in the sky (NACITS). One more nice day, then more rain on the way. There have been 16 days with some sort of rain so far this month. I think my feet are getting a bit webbed.


----------



## Rascal

Anzac Day here, day of commemorations here. 18 deg c here so it was nice for the dawn parade.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've had two picture-perfect spring days out by us - mid-60s and blue skies. We've been a little drier than the Boston area, so I'm enjoying the nice weather while it lasts. Today there wasn't a cloud in the sky (NACITS). One more nice day, then more rain on the way. There have been 16 days with some sort of rain so far this month. I think my feet are getting a bit webbed.



I'm liking the rain. There are about 25 lakes (man-made reservoirs) on the trinity river basin, and all but one is 100-percent full -- or more (they only show up to 100-percent on the water data web site). 

When mother nature turns off the taps in July through September, we will need that water. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I don't mind rain in moderation, cd. Moderation. ~ When we moved here it seemed like it would rain at night, but by 8 AM the sun was shining. I  told Himself it was as if we had moved to Camelot! This upcoming forecast, though, has us trapped in a rain forest setting.


----------



## caseydog

Yesterday and today have been near perfect. Sunny and high 70's both days. A nice, gentle breeze, too. But, it is like Lucy tempting Charlie Brown to kick a football -- it is storm season in North Texas. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't mind rain in moderation, cd. Moderation. ~ When we moved here it seemed like it would rain at night, but by 8 AM the sun was shining. I  told Himself it was as if we had moved to Camelot! This upcoming forecast, though, has us trapped in a rain forest setting.



We've had weeks like that. I hear from DH, "Stationary front, stalled off the coast - rain, rain, rain..." [emoji38] Time for baking!


----------



## GotGarlic

Lucky for us, all this will move offshore after 10 pm or so tonight and we will have a beautiful weekend - sunny and up to 80F. Perfect for our neighborhood's annual Porch Crawl Sunday afternoon.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> Lucky for us, all this will move offshore after 10 pm or so tonight and we will have a beautiful weekend - sunny and up to 80F. Perfect for our neighborhood's annual Porch Crawl Sunday afternoon.
> View attachment 34603



Looks like, once again, you are getting my weather system, a couple days later. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Raining a lot here too. Parts of Quebec are undoubtedly flooding. Montreal has declared a state of emergency, so they can take measures like forcing people in places at risk to evacuate. Climate change is a PITA.


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Looks like, once again, you are getting my weather system, a couple days later. [emoji38]
> 
> CD


Your weather system followed the Appalachian Mountains up to New England. Our weather came up from the Gulf.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> We've had weeks like that. I hear from DH, "Stationary front, stalled off the coast - rain, rain, rain..." [emoji38] *Time for baking*!


Yes! Made a banana nut bread earlier this week; plan on reprising that tomorrow. Also on deck, strawberry shortcake biscuits and, maybe, more scones. I should take advantage of "baking weather" and stock the freezer for when the temps climb into the 80s.


----------



## lilcountry

It's a nice 76 n clear out..got the frontdoor n kitchen window open for air flow.


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> Raining a lot here too. Parts of Quebec are undoubtedly flooding. Montreal has declared a state of emergency, so they can take measures like forcing people in places at risk to evacuate. Climate change is a PITA.


State of emergency in my region, also..I'm not on the Ottawa river any more..thankfully..lot's of people in trouble, unfortunately..snow forecast for tomorrow..


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> Your weather system followed the Appalachian Mountains up to New England. Our weather came up from the Gulf.



Okay. Didn't know that. Don't care. I hope you didn't put much effort into that. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, taxy, roch, and dragn....hope this weather front runs it's course soon and all of you are OK.  

Not much different here in the desert....high of 95F again today, but supposed to go back down to the 80's in the next few days.  For now...


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Okay. Didn't know that. Don't care. I hope you didn't put much effort into that.



No, no effort. DH is a weather guy - we talk about it all the time because it's something he's interested in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I think the worst of the weather just blew through here. Thunder! And Lightning! Very very frightening!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think the worst of the weather just blew through here. *Thunder! And Lightning! Very very frightening!*




Galileo.....GALILEO....!  

Glad it passed and is gone now, CG.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, taxy, roch, and dragn....hope this weather front runs it's course soon and all of you are OK.
> 
> Not much different here in the desert....high of 95F again today, but supposed to go back down to the 80's in the next few days.  For now...



Thanks Cheryl. We aren't really at risk. We're at the top of a "hill". I put it in quotes because, it doesn't seem much like a hill due to the gentle slope. But, it keeps us well above the water.

But, I do live about a mile from the area that gets hit the worst when it floods. We are all watching what's happening with Bell Falls Dam. It's over capacity and they are afraid it's going to break. It's not really nearby, but the water from the Rouge River that it's on flows into the Ottawa River  which feeds the Rivière des Prairies, which runs on the north side of the Island of Montreal.


----------



## Just Cooking

Our part of Missouri is surrounded by severe weather, including hail, flooding, high winds and tornado warnings.. Supposed to last late into the evening.. 

Maybe a long night..

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast, raining off & on all day. Some sunshine would be downright therapuetic!


----------



## GotGarlic

We've gone directly into summer. Sunny and 86 today and much the same for the rest of the week.


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> Our part of Missouri is surrounded by severe weather, including hail, flooding, high winds and tornado warnings.. Supposed to last late into the evening..
> 
> Maybe a long night..
> 
> Ross



We kind of have the same thing going on here. It was overcast and windy all day. Now, I can hear the rumble of thunder in the distance, but not much has happened where I am... yet. We are under a tornado _watch_, but we get those all the time. 

The suburb I live in has an outstanding flood control system, since it is such a new city. Developers have to build retention ponds to balance out any ground covered by homes, streets and other non-permeable surfaces. The retention ponds are tied into the storm sewers (which are 100-percent separate from the sanitary sewer system). 

Most of the ponds are empty, until there is a heavy rain. They are used for parks and recreation. The retention pond across the street from my house is a dog park. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

It was 8°C this afternoon. I agree with my DH, "Weather, you're drunk. Go home." Weather now, at just past 9 PM:


----------



## Cheryl J

Crazy windy all day today, and still goin' on.


----------



## caseydog

Lots of watches and warnings around North Texas, but at the doghouse, it was some distant thunder and light rain. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was raining just before I headed to bed Tuesday morning, but the rain was gone when I got up around 11. Cloudy all day again, with a high in the upper 40s, but they promise sun tomorrow. Just tomorrow, since rain is due to move in again later Wednesday night. 22 out of April's 30 days had some rain. I'm starting to get a little moldy...


----------



## simonbaker

Still overcast, cool & windy today in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Apparently, this was all of the sun we were allowed today...


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> We kind of have the same thing going on here. It was overcast and windy all day. Now, I can hear the rumble of thunder in the distance, but not much has happened where I am... yet. We are under a tornado _watch_, but we get those all the time.
> 
> The suburb I live in has an outstanding flood control system, since it is such a new city. Developers have to build retention ponds to balance out any ground covered by homes, streets and other non-permeable surfaces. The retention ponds are tied into the storm sewers (which are 100-percent separate from the sanitary sewer system).
> 
> Most of the ponds are empty, until there is a heavy rain. They are used for parks and recreation. The retention pond across the street from my house is a dog park.
> 
> CD



A goodly amount of tornado damage (any is too much) in our area.. Supposed to be less severe storms tonight and tomorrow.. Sun is, presently, gorgeous..
More water we don't really need.. The entire Ozarks area in under a flood watch.. Many low roads, etc., here..

Ross


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> A goodly amount of tornado damage (any is too much) in our area.. Supposed to be less severe storms tonight and tomorrow.. Sun is, presently, gorgeous..
> More water we don't really need.. The entire Ozarks area in under a flood watch.. Many low roads, etc., here..
> 
> Ross



Turns out there was a tornado in Denton, about 25 miles from me. It was an EF-0 to EF-1, so it was all tree damage and downed power lines. That storm cell missed me completely. 

They are calling for round three tonight. We'll see what happens. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've had two picture-perfect spring days out by us - mid-60s and blue skies. We've been a little drier than the Boston area, so I'm enjoying the nice weather while it lasts. Today there wasn't a cloud in the sky (NACITS). One more nice day, then more rain on the way. There have been *16 days with some sort of rain *so far this month. I think my feet are getting a bit webbed.



You live in the dry, arid part of the state. Twenty-two days as of last Wednesday, the last time I turned on the TV.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Rain Rain Go Away ...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FdYPEtQ25U&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk3rakwCypc

For the most part, rain in Hawaii is a gentle, light drizzle.
We say that it's a blessing if it rains on you


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> You live in the dry, arid part of the state. Twenty-two days as of last Wednesday, the last time I turned on the TV.


Addie, read my entire post. Somehow, two dry days out of 24 days total hardly qualifies as arid. 

I think our April total out our way was 24 days with rain in a 30 day month. Himself is looking for plans for an ark...


----------



## caseydog

It was beautiful today. Sunny and 78F. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> For the most part, rain in Hawaii is a gentle, light drizzle.
> We say that it's a blessing if it rains on you


*K-Girl*, even rain looks pretty when it's falling in Paradise. We had that misty rain here today while I did some grocery shopping. Going to and from the store, I felt like I was a veggie getting misted by the produce department sprayers.  I guess  was being blessed.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, read my entire post. Somehow, two dry days out of 24 days total hardly qualifies as arid.
> 
> I think our April total out our way was 24 days with rain in a 30 day month. Himself is looking for plans for an ark...



CG, again it is raining today. And more for tomorrow. Or so at least two stations tell us. I have sworn off on weather reports. This morning I heard a couple of the maintenance men complaining about not being able to start their gardens. Ground too wet. 

I am also becoming a very strong believer in weather having a major effect on moods. I remember learning that fact during my school days. There are folks who sit in front of a bright light when they are feeling a bit low. Right now I have every light in my apartment on. So glad I don't have to pay the electric bill. All I want is 24 hours of 70ºF. with sunshine. Even all the old biddies in this building are very grouchy lately. I even snapped at my next door neighbor when she asked me how I was doing. Now I feel like a piece of crap and keep apologizing to her. Of all the residents here, she is the only one I look forward to seeing and talking to. In fact when I came home from the hospital the other night, one of the first things I did was to knock on her door to let her know I was home and all right. She didn't deserve my weather related nasty mood. 

Good luck with the Ark search. Will you be taking in two by two's?


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FdYPEtQ25U&feature=youtu.be
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk3rakwCypc
> 
> For the most part, rain in Hawaii is a gentle, light drizzle.
> We say that it's a blessing if it rains on you



What I remember about the weather on Oahu is down by the prison. The pineapple factories were also down in that area, and when it rained, it would be raining pineapple juice mixed in with the rain. And the smell was heavenly! Happy Memory!


----------



## caseydog

Another sunny and mild day in North Texas. I am enjoying it all I can, because I know what is coming. In two months, 85F will be the night-time low. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FdYPEtQ25U&feature=youtu.be
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk3rakwCypc
> 
> For the most part, rain in Hawaii is a gentle, light drizzle.
> We say that it's a blessing if it rains on you



What a difference a day can make, yeah?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

This is what it looked like a coupla towns 
up from our home in Arizona today


(oops, sorry, I thought it would come out right side up)
This is what we were looking at 
this afternoon ...
ALOHA!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey, guess what? It's raining!  So far in May, 11 of 13 days have seen rain. In April, 22 of 30 days were rainy. Both Worcester, the big city we are closest to, and Hartford have had their second-rainiest Aprils on record. If you draw a straight line between Hartford and Worcester, we're just a few miles off that line. We half-kiddingly call I-84 the Storm Path Highway!


----------



## taxlady

Light rain here and it looks gloomy. 15°C (59°F).


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hey, guess what? It's raining!  So far in May, 11 of 13 days have seen rain. In April, 22 of 30 days were rainy. Both Worcester, the big city we are closest to, and Hartford have had their second-rainiest Aprils on record. If you draw a straight line between Hartford and Worcester, we're just a few miles off that line. We half-kiddingly call I-84 the Storm Path Highway!



So what's new? 

Sunshine, where for are thou?


----------



## caseydog

It is quite nice here today. It is 80F right now, with clear skies and no wind. 

It was hot and humid most of the time in Houston. No surprise there. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> It is quite nice here today. It is 80F right now, with clear skies and no wind.
> 
> It was hot and humid most of the time in Houston. *No surprise there*.
> 
> CD



Or here either. Every time Pirate comes in from outside, he has to hang up his weather clothes. (*WET!)*


----------



## Cheryl J

78F here now at 8:30 PM.  Comfortable in the house with the ceiling fans, without turning on the AC.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We got up to 89°F, the Trade Winds are back (NE winds that cool the Islands)
and the South Shore has surf 6'-8'

(not the best picture)
We were at the beach for most of the day to keep cool!


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Or here either. Every time Pirate comes in from outside, he has to hang up his weather clothes. (*WET!)*



Houston is a bit different. You probably remember from Port Aransas. You walk outside from an air-conditioned space in the summer, and if you wear glasses, they instantly fog up. My camera lenses fog up when I'm working down on the Gulf coast. 

Repairing a fence in Houston in May means being soaked in sweat in less than five minutes. 

But, it is not as bad as New Orleans in May. There, you can walk outside with a knife, slice off a cube of air, and drink it. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ah, but is that cube of water infused with Bourbon, *cd*?


----------



## Rascal

7 o clock at night. Today was a beautiful autumn day. 20 deg c here. Pretty good seeing we are only 6 weeks from winter.

Russ


----------



## taxlady

8°C with a predicted high of 10°C. It's grey outside, with light rain followed by rain in the forecast for today. But, it's better than winter.


----------



## Oldvine

It over cast and cool.  Rained like crazy yesterday and supposed to be the same tomorrow.  I doubt there will be many cherries that survive this year and the trees are loaded.  :-(


----------



## simonbaker

52*F. Dark, cool & raining off & on.  It's expected to be like this for the next 10 days in SE South Dakota.


----------



## caseydog

Sunny and 85F right now, but big dark clouds are rolling in, loaded with water. Things are supposed to turn ugly after midnight. I hope the tornado sirens don't go off tonight. There is nothing worse than tornado warnings when it is pitch dark outside, so you can't see what's going on. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Well, it din't rain a drop overnight. But, it hit us hard today. Heavy rain and strong winds. A little hail, but it was pretty small where I live. 

There are some tree branches down, but no whole trees, as far as I saw. 

The second wave of storms were developing a lot of cloud to ground lightning. 

So, quite an entertaining day!

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

They kept mentioning the tornadoes in KS during last night's news, *cd*, and I kept wondering if TX came through the weather better. Glad to hear you didn't get hit as hard.


We have a perfect day - about 70 degrees, lots of sun and blue skies. And then there is the one bad thing - pollen. My eyes itch, my throat is scratchy, and my sinuses are draining. Normally I'm good with 1/2 of a fake Zyrtec tablet, but I might need to take a second half soon. I do need to take advantage of this nice day and wash windows and frames so I can pop the clean screens in, but that means more fun with pollen!


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> They kept mentioning the tornadoes in KS during last night's news, *cd*, and I kept wondering if TX came through the weather better. Glad to hear you didn't get hit as hard.



The closest Texas tornado to me was in Abilene, which is about 200 miles away. I think there was one near Oklahoma City, which would have been a little closer to me. That one apparently didn't hit much. 

We are supposed to have another storm system come through Mon/Tue. It's that time of year. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

It's 6:30 pm now & it looks like 10 pm, very dark. Something is coming in SE South Dakota.


----------



## caseydog

simonbaker said:


> It's 6:30 pm now & it looks like 10 pm, very dark. Something is coming in SE South Dakota.



I know today's storm system reaches up into the Midwest, but I don't recall just how far. As they say in Texas, it's a big-un. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Warm here at 6PM, but cloudy and crazy windy.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Houston is a bit different. You probably remember from Port Aransas. You walk outside from an air-conditioned space in the summer, and if you wear glasses, they instantly fog up. My camera lenses fog up when I'm working down on the Gulf coast.
> 
> Repairing a fence in Houston in May means being soaked in sweat in less than five minutes.
> 
> But, it is not as bad as New Orleans in May. There, you can walk outside with a knife, slice off a cube of air, and drink it.
> 
> CD



Oh yes. I remember my very first spring and summer on the Texas Coast. But come the second time around I was almost used to it. One winter it actually got cold enough for a few snowflakes to fall. There is a huge picture of the snow on the carpet outside the Aransas Pass City Hall. That cracked me up completely. The folks inside never did figure out what I was laughing so hard at. And I certainly didn't think I was insulting them. I just kept my mouth shut. Snow in Southern Texas indeed is a very rare event.

Today, here in East Boston we actually had bright sunshine. I have transitional lens on my glasses and they turned immediately into sunglasses as soon as I was outside. A joy to behold! Not a drop of rain.


----------



## RPCookin

Yesterday, rain and drizzle and mist all day.  Today?


----------



## taxlady

Okay Rick, I'm impressed. I'm glad we are having a typical, partly cloudy, spring day.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sever weather storms have been moving through my part of Missouri for the past two days.. Nothing bad in my immediate area but, weird things happening all around us..

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Ross, I have a cyber friend just outside of Springfield, and she's said the same things about the crazy weather there.  

It's been SO cold and windy here in my area of SoCal the past few days for this time of year .  59F here now and 30mph winds with up to 50mpg gusts. Branches have been blowing off the trees in my backyard, and trucks are overturning up on the highway.


----------



## Addie

Well, I finally heard the last word on our weather pattern in Massachusetts this Spring.

We have had only two times when it rained.

The first one was for 24 days and the second one was for 32. 

Well, it just seems that way. Just ask Andy, Cooking Goddess, anyone who lives here in the Lake of Boston. etc .


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> Sever weather storms have been moving through my part of Missouri for the past two days.. Nothing bad in my immediate area but, weird things happening all around us..
> 
> Ross



That is the same weather pattern that went through here. It went pretty easy on my area. It was a lot worse West and North of me. 

The weather was great today. Upper 70s and sunny. Light South winds. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Ross, I have a cyber friend just outside of Springfield, and she's said the same things about the crazy weather there.
> 
> It's been SO cold and windy here in my area of SoCal the past few days for this time of year .  59F here now and 30mph winds with up to 50mpg gusts. Branches have been blowing off the trees in my backyard, and *trucks are overturning up on the highway*.



Cheryl, Boston has been said to be the most congested city to drive in. And when you see the traffic jams every morning and night, I can believe it. So during a conversation with Spike and Pirate, I mentioned that we need to start building our highways like the Freeways in California. But if trucks are being blown over there, that will never work for Boston. We get some real severe winds during a Nor'easter and Boston is right on the water front. 

We built two expansive tunnels during the Big Dig. And now there are major traffic jams there whenever there is an accident in one of them. Both tunnels are tied together. 

No wonder Cooking Goddess has no desire to drive in Boston. I don't even want to be a passenger when I have an appointment at the hospital.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Cheryl, Boston has been said to be the most congested city to drive in. And when you see the traffic jams every morning and night, I can believe it. So during a conversation with Spike and Pirate, I mentioned that we need to start building our highways like the Freeways in California. But if trucks are being blown over there, that will never work for Boston. We get some real severe winds during a Nor'easter and Boston is right on the water front.
> 
> We built two expansive tunnels during the Big Dig. And now there are major traffic jams there whenever there is an accident in one of them. Both tunnels are tied together.
> 
> No wonder Cooking Goddess has no desire to drive in Boston. I don't even want to be a passenger when I have an appointment at the hospital.



LOL!!! You do NOT want to fashion any cities highways like the ones in California. Granted, most other major metropolitan areas in most states have highway congestion, but California wrote the book on poor urban planning. It was truly "The Wild, Wild West" in terms of urban planning. 

California shares a big problem with Texas -- everybody drives!!! At least in New York and other parts of the Northeast, people uses trains. We have great urban rail in Dallas -- but the trains are mostly empty. 

I love cars, and love to drive. But, I love to do it out in the country, on wide open roads with lovely scenery. Driving around Dallas or Houston is something I can do without. It is something I have to do. I don't do it because it brings me any pleasure. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> *That is the same weather pattern that went through here.* It went pretty easy on my area. It was a lot worse West and North of me.
> 
> The weather was great today. Upper 70s and sunny. Light South winds.
> 
> CD



Yes it is... Now, we are in for days (weeks?) of days in the 80's with occasional rain.. Go figure...  LOL

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> Yes it is... Now, we are in for days (weeks?) of days in the 80's with* occasional rain*.. Go figure...  LOL
> 
> Ross



welp... I was wrong..

Severe weather with tornado's touching down all over Missouri during the night..  

6am and the weather guy just said tornado watch is over..  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

We’ve had rain non stop for days. Though no rain today.


----------



## Cheryl J

Crazy weather lately here in SoCal.   56F here now at 6PM, down to the 40's again tonight, and looks like more rain is coming in.  I love the rain, and will happily take all we can get.  Usually this time of year we're at least in the 80's range. 

Still, I've been enjoying the cool weather and rain. Pretty sure the triple digits will still come July and/or August and I'll look back and be thankful for this cool spell.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Crazy weather lately here in SoCal.   56F here now at 6PM, down to the 40's again tonight, and looks like more rain is coming in.  I love the rain, and will happily take all we can get.  Usually this time of year we're at least in the 80's range.
> 
> Still, I've been enjoying the cool weather and rain. Pretty sure the triple digits will still come July and/or August and I'll look back and be thankful for this cool spell.



We have been getting a lot of rain here, too. And, like SoCal, that means the grasses and other flammable vegetation will grow like crazy, so when fire season comes, there will be lots of fuel. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> We have been getting a lot of rain here, too. And, like SoCal, that means the grasses and other flammable vegetation will grow like crazy, so when fire season comes, there will be lots of fuel.
> 
> CD




Yep, then after the fires come the flooding and mudslides, at least here.  Can't win...!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have all the windows with screens open right now (10 down, 7 to go) and am sitting in a nice cross-breeze. We got into the lower-mid 80s today (TOO hot!), but tomorrow is supposed to be low 70s. Perfect.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday our highest was 86ºF. Too hot to go sit outside. I wanted to go and sit on the bench outside. But wisdom told me to bring my inhaler. So I stayed inside.

Today it is supposed to be in the high 60's. Sixty-nine will be the highest. I can live with that. So today, I am getting out of this prison and am going outside with my book. To heck with cleaning, cooking, and anything else that needs doing in this apartment. I am positive that no one will come and do it for me. It will be there when I come back inside.


----------



## GotGarlic

84 and sunny right now, low is supposed to be around 70. Similar temperatures forecast for the rest of the week, till Friday, when it calls for a chance of rain. We need to get our well pump fixed so we can water the garden with it. Our two rain barrels were full a few weeks ago now we have to tip them to get water out.


----------



## taxlady

It's quite nice here. It's sunny and 16°C (61°F).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's really nice by us, too, *taxy*. Porch temp is reading 74, but it's pretty dry outside with a humidity of 34%. Today is the kind of day I wish I could bottle and pour out again when the weather is icky - like tomorrow. Supposed to be mid-50's and rain...


----------



## taxlady

Unfortunately, DH is suffering from all the pollen, so we have to keep the windows shut. When we do that, it gets too warm in the house and we had to turn on the AC.


----------



## rodentraiser

It's getting too hot here. It's supposed to be in the upper 70s for the next couple of days, then dropping to the mid 70s for the next 10 days. My room is 72° right now and I have the fan on. I was going to do dishes and the laundry, but maybe I'll save that for tomorrow morning when it's cooler.

I am truly hating summer.


----------



## simonbaker

It's still raining in SE South Dakota.


----------



## Addie

Temps are in the mid to high 40's. We still have the heat on. Heat wise. this apartment is screwy. Too hot, too cold.


----------



## simonbaker

It's still raining.....


----------



## Kayelle

Well, here it is the last day of *"May Grey"*, replaced tomorrow with *"June Gloom".* Pretty typical here. I'm missing my sun glasses.


----------



## caseydog

It was sunny and mid-80s (F) here today. Very nice. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

9 deg c here. Torrential rain for 24 hrs, roads blocked and water everywhere. First day of winter here, so you guys enjoy your sun. And watch out for tornados. 

Russ


----------



## Addie

Today it is supposed to be in the high 50ºF. to high 60ºF all day. 

Right now at 4:30 in the a.m., it is 58ºF. No rain expected. We'll see.


----------



## caseydog

It was sunny and mid 80s, but kind of dark with distant thunder right now. No rain, yet. We may not get any rain at the doghouse. Typical North and East Texas summer weather. Thunderstorms just pop up out of nowhere, and some people get rain, and some don't. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

We had kind of an unexpected thunderstorm here this afternoon - there was an alert on my phone, but I figured we wouldn't be so lucky and that it would blow over.  The sky all of a sudden opened up and poured gigantic raindrops.  It was awesome.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> We had kind of an unexpected thunderstorm here this afternoon - there was an alert on my phone, but I figured we wouldn't be so lucky and that it would blow over.  The sky all of a sudden opened up and poured gigantic raindrops.  It was awesome.




Same here. Nice day, until a pop-up thunderstorm hit about ten minutes ago. It dumped a lot of rain on us in a short time. Lots of thunder, but not a lot of cloud to ground lightning. No wind, either. I can still hear the thunder, but the rain has passed. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds just like it was here!  I love when unexpected thunderstorms hit, even for a short while. Sometimes we go for so long with no actual 'weather', so it's fun when it happens.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds just like it was here!  I love when unexpected thunderstorms hit, even for a short while. Sometimes we go for so long with no actual 'weather', so it's fun when it happens.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmq4WIjQxp0

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Always loved that song from back in the day.  Thank goodness we've had a lot more much needed precipitation the past couple of years!


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL -  loved the cinematography!  great 'back in the day' job!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's been so nice for so long that I've forgotten what rain is like.  That's OK, they're promising we'll remember all over again early next week. In the meantime, we've enjoyed mid-70s days and 50s at night. I wish it could stay like this forever - or at least until the ThanksMasYear holiday season descends upon us.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mid 70's day and 50's at night sounds perfect, CG. 

A high of 90F here today, and my phone says a low of 65 tonight/early AM.  Supposed to be 100 on Monday....yikes, here it comes...


----------



## caseydog

It's heeeeere. 

Sunny and 92F today. The forecast for tomorrow is 94F, with a heat index of 100+. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Gorgeous, sunny day here in Greater Montreal. It's currently 23°C (73°F), which was our high for the day.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Gorgeous, sunny day here in Greater Montreal. It's currently 23°C (73°F), which was our high for the day.



73F is our forecasted low for tonight.

CD


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's been so nice for so long that I've forgotten what rain is like.  That's OK, they're promising we'll remember all over again early next week. In the meantime, we've enjoyed mid-70s days and 50s at night. I wish it could stay like this forever - or at least until the ThanksMasYear holiday season descends upon us.



Same here. I even went out and sat in the sunshine and read some of my book. Perfect weather to dwell in. Rode around the neighborhood on my scooter. It felt so good with the sun shining down on me. Haven't felt that for months. 

Rain, rain, go away. DON'T comeback for quite another day yet. We deserve a break today.


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful morning in the low 70's F.  We drove 2 hours N to see friends today & had quite the thunderstorm, so cool to watch coming in over the lake, by the time we got back home, 10 hours later, it's started here.  The windows open with a cool breeze coming through the window & such a nice, fresh smell.   Nice rainfall now & the lightening lights up the sky occasionally. Peaceful and quiet.


----------



## Cheryl J

That sounds *so* nice, simonbaker.


----------



## caseydog

The day started off sunny, then around 1PM it turned dark, and we had one heck of a thunderstorm. My steel patio furniture ended up scattered across the yard. There are broken trees and downed power lines all over Dallas, and a high-rise construction crane was blown down. Being a Sunday, nobody was in the crane, but it fell on an apartment building, and one person was killed, and there were several injuries.

As quickly as it came, it left. It is now sunny again. Texas weather.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/09/us/dallas-strong-winds-damage/index.html

CD


----------



## taxlady

Oh my goodness CD.  I'm glad you're okay. That sounds like the kind of excitement nobody needs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good to see you're OK, *cd*. I thought of your safety when they did the news report about storms in your area this evening. After all, Psycho Poodle is a lot bigger than Toto.


----------



## caseydog

Other than having to gather up my patio furniture, I came out just fine. I understand wind gusts were up to 75MPH. 

I have a big, beautiful live oak tree in my backyard, called "Grandpa's Tree," because I planted it in memory of my grandfather when he died. I spent most of the storm looking out of the back window and hoping it would be okay. Like my Grandpa, it was tougher than the storm. 

CD


----------



## Addie

That was also on our local news. So happy to hear of your safety.

Teddy is terrified of thunder storms. Spike or I have to pick him up and hold onto him really tight. I usually wrap him in a blanket. It really does help him to calm down. During one storm we didn't know was coming and when it broke a really good loud clap with the huge streak of lightening right over our building, Teddy jumped up on my bed and buried himself under my blanket even before I could get to him.


----------



## Addie

Hey CG, I am watching a news story regarding a helicopter crash on a roof in NY. It is raining there and headed our way. So much for our nice sunny, warm weather.


----------



## Kayelle

Too dang *HOT.*


----------



## taxlady

19°C (66°F) and overcast, a bit gloomy.


----------



## simonbaker

72F overcast with a cool breeze.


----------



## caseydog

Cloudy and warm. Heavy mosquitos. I did some yard work, and got swarmed. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

103F right now with 9% humidity, and a low of 71F in the wee hours.  Nice and cool in the house, though.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sitting on the porch with a glass of wine, enjoying the cool breeze. It's 71F - moderate for us this time of year - with low humidity. Can't beat that.


----------



## Addie

We started out the day with heavy rain fall. That went away and the temp climbed up to the low 70's. Went I went down to get the mail, I opened the door and the building busybody was sitting on the bench outside. I quickly changed my mind about go out for a breath of fresh air. I should have just gone out and run around the neighborhood on my scooter. Run right past her as fast as my scooter can go.


----------



## caseydog

Well, I went to bed, and a thunderstorm rolled in. But, it is 66F, so I'll save a little money on cooling the house. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Off the island of Montreal, the temp went down to the high 40's last night.  So again this morning my fireplace was going when I came down stairs.  We've had enough rain and dampness to keep my bones unhappy so no, I didn't turn the fire off.

It's supposed to get a bit sunnier today but the fog outside is so thick I can barely see the trees behind the hedge to the fields.  It will clear up quickly, the temp is rising already - should reach a high of 70.


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Well, I went to bed, and a thunderstorm rolled in. But, it is 66F, so I'll save a little money on cooling the house.
> 
> CD



Same here @ 3am... I like sitting on the balcony (2nd floor of apartment building) watching the storms.. All gone @ 6am and should be beautiful day..

Ross


----------



## caseydog

Summer officially starts tomorrow, but it jumped the gun, here. 

Hot and humid. 98F, with a heat index of 119F. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

17°C (63°F) and light rain. It looks gloomy out there.


----------



## taxlady

We're having a thunderstorm. It's raining kind of normal now, but it was pouring earlier. Lots of lightning. I checked the weather network and they said partly cloudy.  They have updated that, eventually.

We had a thunderstorm yesterday too.


----------



## dragnlaw

Went to bed early (10:30ish)  Had heard lots of thunder earlier which gradually increased in volume, it followed me up the stairs til it was at the bottom of my bed....   but not a drop of rain.  

When the power went off I checked my phone - oops, there was a ThunderStorm Alert - too bad, so sad - I'd missed it.

and Ha! to you too, Cat. You didn't want to come in so go hide in the barn for the night. 

Good Morning All!  Starting off as a beautiful day, gradually getting cloudier, rain starting around 9pm.  I can live with that. 

Saturday scattered thunderstorms.  Good day to spend cooking and/or egging.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're in the middle of a good, old-fashioned Ohio frog strangler of a rainstorm. Thunder! Lightening! Pouring rain! [emoji813]


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're in the middle of a good, old-fashioned Ohio frog strangler of a rainstorm. Thunder! Lightening! Pouring rain! [emoji813]



. . . and hail here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I don't like it when WeatherBug shows me that tiny cactus...

Not much of a fan when it comes to the "low" of the night being 70 or warmer either. Thank goodness for central A/C!


----------



## GotGarlic

We've got a thunder boomer and 90F here.


----------



## taxlady

Kinda hot and humid here. I'm not going outside. We are expecting thunder storms tomorrow and Saturday.

32°C = 90°F and 36°C = 97°F


----------



## Kayelle

Perfectly gorgeous sunny day here at 76 F. and 55% humidity.


----------



## dragnlaw

not often I'm disappointed with my phone's weather app.  Today is an exception.  Said it wouldn't rain til 1pm so thought I could get a couple of rows in the garden weeded.   It's raining.


----------



## caseydog

It is hot and humid. 94F right now, with a heat index of 107F. 

All next week we will be flirting with triple digits. 

CD


----------



## Katie H

Seriously?!  We are at the hot hinges of hell, along with humidity you can cut with a machete.  Love our southern summers...............not!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had a sudden hailstorm with almost baseball sized hail, then rain enough to cover everything with two inches of water.  Some of the hail left, the bigger pieces and the water is gone...wonder what it's like along the river, but I'm not going to go look.

I've had a cracked windshield since last spring, you'd think that hail like that would finish the job...nope!  Mom and Dad, though, lost the windshield on the Mini Cooper (5 holes) and had some hail damage to the truck windshield, enough to get it replaced.

During the hailstorm it sounded like the attic was full of giants playing basketball and I could hear the hail hitting the truck.  I don't see any dents on the truck, either.  I've never seen anything like that, it was amazing.


----------



## taxlady

Wow PF, that does sound impressive. Was it scary?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not really, more nerve racking than anything.  It didn't help that Buttercup was barking like mad.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had a sudden hailstorm with almost baseball sized hail, then rain enough to cover everything with two inches of water.  Some of the hail left, the bigger pieces and the water is gone...wonder what it's like along the river, but I'm not going to go look.
> 
> I've had a cracked windshield since last spring, you'd think that hail like that would finish the job...nope!  Mom and Dad, though, lost the windshield on the Mini Cooper (5 holes) and had some hail damage to the truck windshield, enough to get it replaced.
> 
> During the hailstorm it sounded like the attic was full of giants playing basketball and I could hear the hail hitting the truck.  I don't see any dents on the truck, either.  I've never seen anything like that, it was amazing.



Oh, no!!! A MINI Cooper casualty. If the windshield got holes, I'm guessing the whole car is covered with dents. 

PF, you may want to have your house roof checked by your insurance company, but be wary of roofers who knock on your door. Here in North Texas, hailstorms are common, and fly-by-night "roofers" swoop in like vultures. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Wow PF, that does sound impressive. Was it scary?



They are not scary, unless you live in an apartment where your brand new Mustang GT is parked outside. Yeah, been there, done that, got more dents than I could count. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

caseydog said:


> They are not scary, unless you live in an apartment where your *brand new Mustang GT i*s parked outside. Yeah, been there, done that, got more dents than I could count.
> 
> CD



 I have visions of you running outside and throwing yourself over top of your car, crying: 

"NO NO, it's OK baby I"m here to protect you!"​


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Oh, no!!! A MINI Cooper casualty. If the windshield got holes, I'm guessing the whole car is covered with dents.
> 
> PF, you may want to have your house roof checked by your insurance company, but be wary of roofers who knock on your door. Here in North Texas, hailstorms are common, and fly-by-night "roofers" swoop in like vultures.
> 
> CD



I went and checked the Mini this morning, no holes but the glass is cracked all over. Dad may be able to see enough to get it into town for replacement.  The dents are numerous and several of the plastic grills have been knocked out. The truck fared better, but will need a new windshield.

I already know a reputable roofer, he will get the job.  Still have not checked the roof, we are expecting another storm momentarily, so will wait until it's nice.


----------



## taxlady

Looking kind of gloomy out there. It's currently 29°C (84°F) and feels like 36°C (97°F).

Short Term Forecast
This Afternoon 12pm – 6pm 30°C
Partly cloudy with a risk of a thunderstorm in the afternoon. POP 60%. Rain: 1-3 mm.


----------



## Kayelle

Another glorious sunny day here in Santa Paula, Ca.
78 degrees, 55% humidity, 10mph wind.


----------



## dragnlaw

So funny *taxy* - we are what, maybe 40 clic from each other?  I'm sunny with a cloudy haze - same temp but will start to go down in about an hour.

Your 84 feels like 97 and mine is 84 feels like 86.  Don't think I quite agree with mine, just walk across the courtyard and you're wet.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been a hot, humid, mostly sunny day here. Scattered thunderstorms have meandered around us but not over us.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our temperature flipped in the last 15 minutes, from 86 to 68! Amaxing what a good rainstorm can do. It won't stay cool for long, but I'm enjoying it for the minute. Now I have to take my short-cut legs back into the house. Besides the temp drop, thunder is getting closer.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooling off a littlle and less humid in the upper mid west.


----------



## taxlady

Cooling off here too. Currently 20°C and going up to 25°C.


----------



## caseydog

91F right now, at 8:20PM, with a heat index of 101. It got up to about 95F this afternoon, with a heat index of about 105.

CD


----------



## taxlady

As mentioned before, it's cooling off. It's supposed to go down to 15°C (59°F) overnight. We have turned off the AC and opened windows and patio door.


----------



## dragnlaw

When I got up this morning I discovered the fire had been going.  Didn't realize it was going to be that cool.  Would have made sure the thermostat was turned way down.  Will be actually closing some windows tonight. 

But not in my room, don't care how cold it gets - had the windows shut all winter and I refuse to shut them (at least not all) in July!


----------



## caseydog

Well, it happened. Our first day in 2019 with triple digit temperatures. 101F, with a heat index of 110F. 

CD

.


----------



## taxlady

It went up to 28°C today and felt like 38°C. Then we had a thunderstorm. And then we had another thunderstorm. Now, it's 19°C and feels like 20°C. We have a prediction of another thunderstorm overnight.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> It went up to 28°C today and felt like 38°C. Then we had a thunderstorm. And then we had another thunderstorm. Now, it's 19°C and feels like 20°C. We have a prediction of another thunderstorm overnight.



That is pretty warm for Canada. But, at least you will have cool overnight temperatures, so you can sleep without running the air conditioning all night. It is still 80F here at 1AM. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've had the A/C on most of the week since it has been a humid mid-80s most of the time, and warm and moist at night. It got real moist yesterday - we got 2 1/8" rain in less than two hours! The weather broke overnight, though, and today has been cool, like I'm ready to get long pants on cool. Except I'm enjoying this one-day respite. Tomorrow starts a 3-4 day run of hot-like-Hades and humid. I'm not leaving my house until Monday!


----------



## taxlady

Considering the hot, humid weather most of us in the N.E. and Southern Quebec have been having, this seemed appropriate.


----------



## caseydog

I'll have the AC on until sometime in late September here in North Texas. 101F today. It is down to 87F at 11:35PM. 


CD
.


----------



## Rascal

Grey and wet day here, high of 8 deg c. 
Enjoy your good weather folks. It's mid winter here. 
Someone mentioned a word I love ...... Moist,lol. It's moist here. 

Russ


----------



## taxlady

I just checked our weather. 29°C = 84°F and 40°C = 104°F


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rascal said:


> Grey and wet day here, high of 8 deg c.
> Enjoy your good weather folks...


It's not "good weather" when you're least-favorite season is summer!  Not a fan of hot weather, and today's high by us was 86 with a dew point of 74. Ugh. The next two days could both be in the mid-90s, with an overnight "low" between them of 78. 78! Or 25.5556 in Celsius. That's hot no matter which temperature gauge you're using.  Thank goodness for Saint Willis Carrier. Well, he's not really an official saint, but he is to me.


----------



## Rascal

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's not "good weather" when you're least-favorite season is summer!  Not a fan of hot weather, and today's high by us was 86 with a dew point of 74. Ugh. The next two days could both be in the mid-90s, with an overnight "low" between them of 78. 78! Or 25.5556 in Celsius. That's hot no matter which temperature gauge you're using.  Thank goodness for Saint Willis Carrier. Well, he's not really an official saint, but he is to me.



Nothing worse than sticky heat, I love summer, it's when we go away with the family. I find winter makes me a bit depressed, but although wet today ,it's been very mild weather.  

Russ


----------



## caseydog

The f-ing heat is following me. 

I'm in New Jersey, and it is almost as hot as Texas. It is supposed to drop 15 degrees the day after I leave. 

Oh well, I guess that darned "hoax" is at it again. 

On that note, my best friend down in Port Arthur says the Gulf of Mexico water temperature is 88-degrees F. WOW, that's hot. Hurricane season could get very interesting. That's a whole lot of stored up energy. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Weather has turned really pleasant. For comparison purposes, 23°C is about 73°F.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

(In)Accuweather keeps telling me "rain in 9 minutes". That's been ongoing for at least two hours now.  Eventually they have to be right! We do have weather moving in later tonight that will be bringing milder weather, but that isn't until later tonight. Meanwhile, it's still humid and in the 80s. Still hiding in the house for the time being.


----------



## caseydog

New Jersey was hot and humid for my trip. My rental car was black, with black leather seats. Thanks Hertz. 

It is hot here in Dallas, but that is normal. I'm in San Jose for the next two days, and it looks hot there, too. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The cold front came rumbling through here about an hour ago. The kind of thunder that rattles pictures on the walls and gives your butt a chair massage.  All quiet now, and our porch thermometer tells me it's 67 degrees outside. I think we'll still stay closed up for the night, since it's supposed to rain until about noon tomorrow. Once the weather clears out, it will be back to "fresh air camp" conditions until the next heat wave this coming weekend.


----------



## bbqcoder

Steady downpour here in Metro Northwest Boston.  Good for the garden!


----------



## caseydog

Nobody has checked in for a while. I'm up late, it is 2AM, and 85F. 

I have two AC systems in my two-story house, and try to cool only the floor where I am at the time. When I go out to work or run errands, I set both thermostats up as much as I can, but I have a dog, so I have to keep it safe for him. 

I am, at least, lucky that I am part of an electric coop, something my solidly red-State has not been able to ban -- as much as they have tried. So, my electricity rates are some of the lowest in the State. 

I hate being cold, but the heat of August in North Texas is not any better. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're just coming out of a heck of a frog strangler of a storm. Within the last half hour we've gotten as black as night, rain pounded down hard enough so that the drops were bouncing back up, and we lost power just long enough to knock the internet out and it needed to reboot. All thunder rumbles are beyond us now, and it's getting a bit bright. Not sure how long this will last, since radar shows a few large orange blobs rolling along the state line. Meanwhile, I need to spot which tree this leaf came from:


----------



## caseydog

HOT!!!

100F right now at 6PM (CDT).

CD


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> Meanwhile, I need to spot which tree this leaf came from:
> View attachment 36249



Is that a leaf? I can't tell.  It looks like some pattern on a couch or something.


----------



## taxlady

bbqcoder said:


> Is that a leaf? I can't tell.  It looks like some pattern on a couch or something.



I was wondering if it was one of the orange blobs on the radar. 

But, now that I have read the caption, it does seem to be sort of maple leaf shaped.


----------



## caseydog

It is just after midnight, and the temperature is 89F. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We topped out at 101 F yesterday.


----------



## pepperhead212

I see why I didn't know about this thread, GG - about 5 years before I got on here was the last post! lol
But it did work.  Or was there another weather thread?

BTW,  it is still in the 90s here, though the humidity is down from the last 2 days, so it wasn't too bad outside today.  Still, I didn't stay out there for long!


----------



## pepperhead212

Now I come back here, and the post is here, but it didn't show up on the "Home" page.

And now I see the last post was today 7:20, not in 2013, which is the date listed when I first went  to the last page on here.


----------



## GotGarlic

pepperhead212 said:


> I see why I didn't know about this thread, GG - about 5 years before I got on here was the last post! lol
> But it did work.  Or was there another weather thread?
> 
> BTW,  it is still in the 90s here, though the humidity is down from the last 2 days, so it wasn't too bad outside today.  Still, I didn't stay out there for long!





pepperhead212 said:


> Now I come back here, and the post is here, but it didn't show up on the "Home" page.
> 
> And now I see the last post was today 7:20, not in 2013, which is the date listed when I first went  to the last page on here.


Several years ago, a years-long thread ("What did you bake today?") like this one became corrupted in the database and we began starting a new thread every year. It might be time to do that for this one. I guess that would be up to the mods.

(I can see this on my Android phone, but not my tablet.)


----------



## pepperhead212

I was wondering if it had something to do with the thread being so long.  Maybe we should just start a new one, like you said.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bbqcoder said:


> Is that a leaf? I can't tell.  It looks like some pattern on a couch or something.


It's a maple leaf, *bbq* and *taxy*. I took the shot from inside the sun room looking up through the "ceiling".

*bbq*, we added a Brady-Built Sunroom to our house about a dozen years ago (the Providence model). When we get a downpour, especially if it's accompanied by lightning, I like going out to lay on the futon and look up at the sky. It was great, too, when we first got it to lay down in the evening to watch bats swoop and dip maybe 20 feet above us...but safely on the other side of our glass-and-screen box.  Sadly, we see few bats anymore. It's also fun during the winter when a blizzard is blowing through. Standing inside the sun room makes me feel like I'm inside a huge snow globe. Let it Snow! Let it Snow!


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> Several years ago, a years-long thread ("What did you bake today?") like this one became corrupted in the database and we began starting a new thread every year. It might be time to do that for this one. I guess that would be up to the mods.



I think Global Warming deniers are sabotaging it.  

CD


----------



## caseydog

It is after 1AM, and it is 88F. I buy my electricity from a COOP, on a rolling average billing system. If not for that, my August electric bill would be more than my house payment. 

CD


----------



## Recipes Make Magic

It's in the mid 80's F right now here on the west coast of Canada. It'll likely increase to 90 by 3:00 pm.


I bet some of you folks have trouble believing that many parts of Canada need & have central air-con humming away in their homes during most of the summer months, and conversely, that some of us here (like in Vancouver) rarely see more than a small dump of snow only once, twice, or perhaps thrice each winter - only for it to usually disappear in a day or two.


I haven't had to shovel snow for 20 years - mainly 'cause my better half loves to do it when it's (seldom) needed. LOL


The highest billing for natural gas to heat our home in winter that I can recall, was no more than around $150. in any given month.


----------



## caseydog

It is 92F right now at 8:30PM. We had a couple days of moderate temperatures, but it's hot again. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

98F here at almost 7PM.  Just looked at the forecast for the next couple of days, highs of 107F.  Can't wait till autumn...my fave time of year!


----------



## caseydog

Looks like some of our Florida DC members get to spend the holiday weekend packing and traveling -- whether they wanted to, or not. 

Stay safe. If they tell you to bug out, do it. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> Looks like some of our Florida DC members get to spend the holiday weekend packing and traveling -- whether they wanted to, or not.
> 
> Stay safe. If they tell you to bug out, do it.
> 
> CD




+1.  Hoping to hear from Craig and Karen, and anyone else here in Dorian's path...


----------



## medtran49

This morning, the expected landfall has shifted south, which brings it closer to us.  It has also slowed down, with landfall being expected early Tuesday morning.  The maximum winds haven't gotten any higher since the 11 p.m. advisory, but with it slowing down there's a chance it will strengthen even more, so...  We're in a mandatory evacuation area so we have reservations.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> This morning, the expected landfall has shifted south, which brings it closer to us.  It has also slowed down, with landfall being expected early Tuesday morning.  The maximum winds haven't gotten any higher since the 11 p.m. advisory, but with it slowing down there's a chance it will strengthen even more, so...  We're in a mandatory evacuation area so we have reservations.


I'm sure you and Craig are busy making preparations for a visit from Dorian. If you have a chance, I hope you can update us on how it's going for you. I know you're in south Florida - what is the nearest large city?

Best wishes to you and your family for getting through this safely and with minimal loss of property.


----------



## GotGarlic

We've been having unseasonably cool, dry weather and it's wonderful! After weeks of temperatures in the 90s with humidity to match, the past several days have been in the upper 70s and low 80s and reasonable humidity. Tonight's low is supposed to be 54F!  We're loving it.


----------



## caseydog

A storm blew through this afternoon, and cooled things down -- for a day or two. Mid to upper 90s return over the holiday weekend. 

It is actually 73F right now, and 9:15PM. It has been close to 90F at this time recently. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

93F now at 8PM....comfortable in the house, though.  Supposed to be 107F tomorrow.  As usual for this time of year, can hardly wait until autumn.


----------



## Cheryl J

Low to mid 90's here the next few days....autumn is coming and I'm loving this cooler weather and my favorite time of year. Yay!


----------



## pepperhead212

The last two days have been gorgeous, with very low humidity, and low to mid 70s.  Got a lot done outside!  Going back up again tomorrow,  and two 90 degree days forecast, the end of summer, and beginning of fall.

I do have those greens ready to go in, however!


----------



## caseydog

It was supposed to be cooler today, but it still made it to 95F. It was still in the 80s at midnight. 

Imelda was supposed to move North and give us a decent chance of rain. That didn't happen, either. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

Much cooler today....  and first sign of sprinkles in 6 months.


----------



## taxlady

Starting to feel like fall here.


----------



## Cheryl J

Same here...loving the cooler weather.


----------



## caseydog

Still *HOT* here. Mid 90s for highs, mid 70s for lows. Those are both about ten degreesF above historic normals. 

No rain. Like  most of Texas, my county is under a burn ban. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Cold front came through tonight. I went to bed early, but the tornado sirens got me up to check the internet. The tornado was a good 20 miles south of me. I don't think it was very strong. It hit a rich neighborhood, and apparently wiped out a pro-athletes house. Just rain, thunder/lightning and small hail at the doghouse. Oh yeah, and wind. I'll have to gather up the patio furniture in the morning. Nothing new about that. 

I'll have to check out the news later in the morning. 

Psycho poodle didn't get out of bed. Thunder, lightning, wind and sirens... pfft. 

CD


----------



## JoAnn L.

Started out rainy and gloomy, but the sun finally came out . It is 60 degrees rignt now.


----------



## Kayelle

It's *HOT *here today, and the Santa Ana winds are blowing again. Fire season is terrifying here and after enduring the Thomas Fire last year, it keeps me as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## taxlady

Typical fall weather here. We had a high of 15°C (59°F).


----------



## caseydog

Well, it was an EF3 tornado... 140-plus MPH winds.  Not near me, but really close to one of my customers. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKU-IhMANt8

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

OMG, how devastating, Casey.  Those poor folks!! 

Kay, those devil winds are awful - especially when it's so hot and dry. 

It's been so nice here lately, light breeze of maybe 5mph and in the low to mid 70's.  Supposed to be mid 80's tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Brisk 35F in SE 
South Dakota.  A film of ice crystals on the windshield this morning.


----------



## taxlady

Here on the Montreal Island, 11°C (55°F) and cloudy with rainy periods.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's been a beautiful day here today - sunny, high of 73F and moderate humidity at 53%. Couldn't ask for a better fall day in the south.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've had sunshine all day, too, and temps in the mid-60's. Going to be a nice clear night, too. Good thing, since Himself has a command performance request for a star viewing event tonight.


----------



## roadfix

Frickin' hot these past three days.  I hate it.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Frickin' hot these past three days.  I hate it.




No kidding RF...not to mention the dang Santa Ana winds that are roaring down this valley. Power has been cut off all around us, but so far we still have it. The air is so dry I didn't need a towel for my morning shower. ACK!!


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> No kidding RF...not to mention the dang Santa Ana winds that are roaring down this valley. Power has been cut off all around us, but so far we still have it. The air is so dry I didn't need a towel for my morning shower. ACK!!



My brother just called me a few moments ago and his entire neighborhood in Santa Clarita is under mandatory evacuation right now from the fire.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm waiting on my daughter to call me back, they live in Santa Clarita also.  I don't think their home is in danger, but her husband has family in Agua Dulce and it sure doesn't look good.


----------



## caseydog

It's been raining most of the day, and it's getting colder. We are heading for the 40s F tonight, and not supposed to get much above 50F tomorrow. 

I wish I could direct some of this weather to California. Stay safe out there. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Casey.  We'd take that heavy dose of rain! 

 I talked with my daughter a few minutes ago, the fires came closer to her than I thought.  They're OK, but as a precaution my grandsons' school is cancelled for tomorrow.  

I'd move out of CA in a heartbeat if I could, and for more reasons than earthquakes and fires.  But my entire family is here....


----------



## roadfix

I would move out of So Cal solely for the climate.    I like December through April climate here, and that's it.    I know, I should move up to the PNW.


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> I would move out of So Cal solely for the climate.    I like December through April climate here, and that's it.    I know, I should move up to the PNW.



Toyota moved their North American headquarters from LA to about ten miles from my house. A whole lot of Californians moved with Toyota. They sold their homes in LA, and paid cash for homes here. My house doubled in value -- thank you Toyota. 

You would probably not like Texas summers, if you don't like LA summers. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

In defense of California weather, living near the coast is ideal almost all the time. There's no way I'd trade this weather to live anywhere else. I hate the humid heat many places endure, need the sun for my mental health, and would never be happy with freezing winters.


----------



## Just Cooking

75f yesterday, 22f now, teens to zero Tuesday am..  

Jeannie is checking air flights to Cali..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Currently -6°C (21°F) and feels like -12°C (10°F) with light snow. We are expecting 15-20 cm of snow until sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## caseydog

Monday started warm. It was 66F when I took the dog out at 10AM.

About 11AM, winds shifted to the North and got very strong -- 30-50MPH. By noon, it was 40F, and by 2PM it was 33F. It is now 30F, on the way down to 23F. 

That's a BIG change in one day. But, other than a little rain early, it has been dry. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

59 right now, supposed to drop into the 20's tonight.  Chance of rain morphing into a wintry mix later today.


----------



## taxlady

It's partly sunny here on the Island of Montreal. The snow has stopped. Looking out the window, I think we got about 6-7 cm. The temperature is -6°C (21°F) and feels like -12°C (10°F).


----------



## caseydog

It only reached a high of 36F today, although it was sunny. It is 26F now, near mid-night. The wind died dow, so it feels better to walk outside. 

The forecast calls for sunny and 51F tomorrow, which is closer to normal for North Texas now. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 30 outside right now.  Had to break out another blanket last night.


----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty cold here for this time of year....42F now.  Calling for rain and snow on Thanksgiving Day here...I believe the rain but will believe the snow when I see it.  Thanksgiving day is typically warm and sunny.


----------



## dragnlaw

*OMG.*..  looking out at the skyline and as the sun is rising... 

*HUGE** Huge and seems to be growing.*..

*RED SKY IN THE MORNING....*


----------



## cjmmytunes

Supposed to get up to around 70 today, then in the 50's tomorrow.  Wish the weather would make up it's mind, all these changes are giving me a horrible sinus headache and having to blow my nose every 5 to 10 minutes (at least it feels like it). Happens every year.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

9;30 a.m. , 34 F with wet, heavy snow falling to make driving more challengig


Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## WhateverYouWant

Five inches of powder last night (first snow of the season), and (of course) PG&E couldn't keep the power on. Their outage map looks like a Christmas tree!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Very windy and dry, the temperature is 32.


----------



## taxlady

Our weather is weird. +3°C (37°F) and raining. They are predicting some mixed precipitation overnight.


----------



## cjmmytunes

51 and sunny.  A bit windy also.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's snowing here in the SoCal desert.  Coming down good, too.  My green lawn in the back yard is rapidly turning white.  According to the weather app it's going to continue for the next several hours, at least. So pretty!!


----------



## simonbaker

It's 25*F now.  High of 29*F expected today in SE South Dakota.  We ended up with 4" of snow.  Another batch of snow expected for the weekend.


----------



## taxlady

We got a tiny bit of snow overnight, just barely more than a "dusting". It's sunny and not very cold.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> We got a tiny bit of snow overnight, just barely more than a "dusting". It's sunny and not very cold.




I thought you would have much more snow there than here in SoCal!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I thought you would have much more snow there than here in SoCal!



We will.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Partly sunny and 42.  Not even supposed to get up to 50 today.


----------



## taxlady

Mostly sunny here on Montreal Island. I have lived in the frigid north long enough that if I see blue sky in the winter half of the year, I assume it is really cold. Well, it's not warm, but not "really cold".

-3°C, Feels like-9 (27°F, Feels like16).


----------



## cookieee

Right outside our kitchen window where the sun is shining down it is 82 and on the patio wall in the shade it is 74 and here in my office it is 77.  Take your pick lol


----------



## simonbaker

Mid 30's F in SE South Dakota.  It's starting to rain, making it very slippery.  Snow expected tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'M NOT READY FOR WINTER!!!

It's currently 23 degrees Fahrenheit. It's going to be in the teens tomorrow night. Definitely full flannel sheets and long nightgown weather.


----------



## cjmmytunes

41 and yucky outside......


----------



## Cheryl J

It's around 36F here now, I think it's going to be a long cold winter here in these parts.  This was Thanksgiving day from my front porch - we got about 3 inches, kind of unusual since the last time it snowed here was in 2011.  Really lovely though, and was fun to see the neighborhood kids playing in the snow.

Not the greatest pic...the snow was coming down really hard when I took the pic and I was afraid to walk down to the street for fear of slipping in the snow....lol


----------



## cjmmytunes

Misting this AM and 48 degrees outside.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lovely photo, *Cheryl.* It's always lovely when it's someone else's snow!  Actually, I don't mind snow, especially now that I no longer work and need to be somewhere. Mostly, I can stay in and watch until the roads are cleared...and the plow has been up and down our street five full times in the past hour or so!



Cheryl J said:


> ...This was Thanksgiving day from my front porch - *we got about 3 inches*, kind of unusual since the last time it snowed here was in 2011...lol


I see your three and raise you another three. By the time this entire weather event is done, we'll probably end up with eight or so inches of not-so-fluffy stuff. When Himself and I were out earlier this evening to switch the snowblower with the wheelbarrow (to get the blower in place to get in and out of the garage easily) we shoveled the top couple feet of the drive right by the garage doors. Pretty heavy stuff. Good thing our young neighbor has already checked in with me about clearing both of our driveways with our snowblower. Since I was just giving him a pumpkin pie for blowing our leaves while we were gone, I now have to think about something else for clearing our driveway!


----------



## taxlady

Sunny and -3°C here on Montreal Island. Looks like we are missing the winter storm going on south of us.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lovely photo, *Cheryl.* It's always lovely when it's someone else's snow!  Actually, I don't mind snow, especially now that I no longer work and need to be somewhere. Mostly, I can stay in and watch until the roads are cleared...and the plow has been up and down our street five full times in the past hour or so!
> 
> I see your three and raise you another three. By the time this entire weather event is done, *we'll probably end up with eight or so inches of not-so-fluffy stuff.* When Himself and I were out earlier this evening to switch the snowblower with the wheelbarrow (to get the blower in place to get in and out of the garage easily) we shoveled the top couple feet of the drive right by the garage doors. Pretty heavy stuff. Good thing our young neighbor has already checked in with me about clearing both of our driveways with our snowblower. *Since I was just giving him a pumpkin pie for blowing our leaves while we were gone, I now have to think about something else for clearing our driveway! *



Thank you, CG.  It was awesome, being as though we only get snow once or so a decade....it was lots of fun.  I've been a California girl way too long to re-acclimate to a snowy area.  But it was fun while it lasted.  

You're lucky to have a young neighbor helper willing to work to blow leaves away...but yeah, clearing snow is a whole 'nuther thing, haha....glad we don't have to deal with this often.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our "young" neighbor is just about our kids' age, with three kids of his own.  However, he loves working outside no matter what the weather. Since we have a good sized snow blower (28" wide mouth with a shoot nearly a foot high - that sucker can toss snow 25-35 feet!) and don't mind him using it for his drive, it's a nice trade-off. He always says I don't have to make food for him, but I do since I like to feed people. Win-Win, I say.

Meanwhile, we've gotten about another inch of snow this evening. We could get another 1-3 overnight, probably on the lower end. Just so long as things are clear by Wednesday, I'll be fine. Have to drive Himself to the eye doc then - or, more like it, drive him and his blurred eyes back home after his visit.


----------



## taxlady

It's finally properly cold here on Montreal Island.

I Fahrenheit, that's 3 degrees and feels like -18 degrees. It's quite sunny.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It is 26 degrees here, and it feels like 26 here.


----------



## taxlady

It's still mild here on Montreal Island, but it is still managing to winter.

We are at our predicted high for today: -3°C (27°F) which feels like -11°C (12°F), with freezing rain. Later it will turn to snow until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322

We are stuck in the house--3 ft. of snow at all four doors. Waiting for neighbours to come shovel us out so we can get the dog outside!


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> It's still mild here on Montreal Island, but it is still managing to winter.
> 
> We are at our predicted high for today: -3°C (27°F) which feels like -11°C (12°F), with freezing rain. Later it will turn to snow until sometime tomorrow.


We're getting slammed with freezing rain all day..roads are treacherous. We decided to keep the deli closed as it is a short day anyway..didn't want the staff to have to drive in this craziness..


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> We're getting slammed with freezing rain all day..roads are treacherous. We decided to keep the deli closed as it is a short day anyway..didn't want the staff to have to drive in this craziness..


Smart choice, Rock. Although I am not fond of the snow in northern MN, I absolutely hate freezing rain...memories of Jan 6, 1998 still haunt me.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're having an unusually mild day today - sunny and 77F right now. DH and his dad are out playing golf. A far cry from his home in Michigan, where there's a winter storm on the way.

It's supposed to rain later tonight and cool off a bit later this week.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's been darned near spring-like for the week we've been back in OH. While a bit rainy yesterday, it was warm enough (57) for a cookout! Down to the mid-40s right now, with more seasonable temps in the 30s for most of the week starting tomorrow. So far my heavy winter coast and boots are still in the "basement" of the car's cargo area, right where I put them before we left MA for OH.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> We are stuck in the house--3 ft. of snow at all four doors. Waiting for neighbours to come shovel us out so we can get the dog outside!



Are you shovelled out yet?


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> We're having an unusually mild day today - sunny and 77F right now. DH and his dad are out playing golf. A far cry from his home in Michigan, where there's a winter storm on the way.
> 
> It's supposed to rain later tonight and cool off a bit later this week.




We had to turn the AC on some yesterday, it was right humid here in EC.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Are you shovelled out yet?


We were able to open one door yesterday and today two crews of neighbours came and finished the rest, as well as the path to the burn barrel and the path on which my Dad walks his dog. Here's hoping we don't get another dump of snow anytime soon. Way too much snow for an elderly man and a sr. citizen lady to handle! I wasn't quite prepared to crawl out a window...could've done.


----------



## taxlady

Yesterday was freezing rain, then ice pellets, then snow. It's still snowing. It's 1°C (34°F) and feels like -4°C (25°F). This is the view out my front door. There was virtually no snow on the ground yesterday morning and none on the trees, fences or walkways.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Freezing rain on Monday night with wet,heavy snoe all day Tuesday, coming down hard.  Our whole town lost power at about 10 am.  It came back on at about 1 pm at our house
  It went back out for another three hours or s at around 6 pm.  Broke out the oil lamps and candles.  Snow-fall eased up today
  Some parts of the county are still without power.  Everything is working at our house.  Tree branches broke off all over the place, and some trees came down in the neighborhood.  The beuaty is breathtaking.  The seen reminds me of a Robert Frost poem, Bending Birches.  The reality is more troublesome.  The weather is mild (about 36' F.) and so the snow is letting go of the trees.  We have survived our 1rst winter storm.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Right now the weather isn't awful. It's 2°C (36°F). It's this weekend that will get, um, interesting. I'm on the same island as Montreal. This covers the area where Dragnlaw lives and where my mother-in-law lives (in Cornwall, 100 km away from me). I think Rocklobster is just a bit west of this "red zone", but he might be in it too. It even goes down to New York state, Vermont, misses New Hampshire, and grazes Maine. I really hope the power doesn't go out.

This is what it says about this map / illustration:



> As of this evening, the red zone below represents where the most treacherous weather will be this weekend. North of the red zone, 10-26 cm of snow can be expected with some ice pellets mixing in. South of the red zone, mainly rain. The Ottawa area will likely be mostly ice pellets rather than freezing rain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Stay safe, *taxy*. That looks like a prime set-up for power outages. I hope you've stocked up on candles and other necessities.

It's unusually mild right now. Expected weekend high temps will be in the 60s. Himself said that he's going to go swimming.  Heck, he doesn't do that when we're in FL and the weather is hot.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks CG. Yeah, we're decently stocked up. We also have no intention of going outside until the outside surfaces are less slippery.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Stay safe, taxlady!  I have a nephew who lives in Alvin, Texas and they were under a tornado watch and multiple severe thunderstorm warnings late last night.


Our weather is warm and cloudy today.  I'm beginning to think Mother Nature is going through menopause.  She can't seem to make up her mind as to what she wants to happen when.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

17 F, a little breezy at 12 mph. If it stays relatively calm I will be able to take a walk without finding an indoor space. At least it's not icy out.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Yep. My feet found the merest, thinnest patch of icy sidewalk the other day.  Fell.  Banged up my already gimpy hip and mostly bruised my ego for not being more careful.


----------



## Debra K. French

The weather is not very bad today. We haven't seen the sun for six days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

27F, wind @15 mph, cloudy


----------



## cjmmytunes

63 and partly sunny right now.  Temps are supposed to go down around noon, according to WAVY TV 10.


----------



## cookieee

Outside the kitchen window, the temp. is 81F. Hope everyone stays safe and makes it through this winter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

18F, breezy


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're at 35 right now, but a 27 mph wind (gusting into the low 40s) is making it drop like a rock. I should head out to fill my car's gas tank, but I'm afraid the wind will blow my undies off!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're at 35 right now, but a 27 mph wind (gusting into the low 40s) is making it drop like a rock. I should head out to fill my car's gas tank, but I'm afraid the wind will blow my undies off!



Where tight clothing over your undies.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Visualities. 

It's supposed to snow 6-12 inches Friday into Saturday.   Went to the store today and stocked up.     I bought beef stew meat and all the fixin's to make a big pot of soup for the weekend and loaded up with bacon, cheeses, chocolate and ice cream in case of emergency.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wine would have been at the front of my list, *Whiska*. 



taxlady said:


> Where tight clothing over your undies.


After assessing any upcoming errands I might need to run, I opted to stay in where it's warm and not windy. I'm chicken, I know.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Where tight clothing over your undies.



Phooey, I spelled it "where" when it should have been "wear". 



Cooking Goddess said:


> Wine would have been at the front of my list, *Whiska*.
> 
> 
> After assessing any upcoming errands I might need to run, I opted to stay in where it's warm and not windy. I'm chicken, I know.



Good idea.


----------



## simonbaker

Frigid cold in SE South Dakota.   
-10 with a high of 5*F.  25 mph wind.  
Schools all closed tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Frigid cold in SE South Dakota.
> -10 with a high of 5*F.  25 mph wind.
> Schools all closed tomorrow.



We're expecting a blast of cold tonight, but not that bad. Going down to -19°C (-2°F), feels like -28°C (-18°F). High tomorrow -14°C (7°F), feels like -22°C (-8°F).

And a minor snow event for the weekend with 10-15 cm of snow (4-6 inches) accumulation.


----------



## Cheryl J

45F here at 6:30PM, and 35MPH winds.


----------



## cjmmytunes

36 here at 8:20 am, wind chill 28.  Woke up good when I ran out to get the paper this AM.  Thankfully I had a nice cup of hot coffee waiting for when I got in.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Storm coming in. Not use to the snow coming in from the south east. It's blowing right in the cattle shed. They got a fresh layer if bedding a few days ago and will will get more as soon as the storm let's up. I like to see them covered in snow. That means they are warm. The snow acts like a coat. If they are wet they are cold. These are all Wagyu cattle. 

Yesterday was really cold. Had to do some trucking. Had mechanical problems because of the bitter cold. Gotta love the back roads. No plows here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope your cows stay warm, Jon.

We're just starting with our "don't go out if you don't have to" weather. It's only 14 degrees F, but with a constant wind of 23 (and gusts of 32 degrees) the wind chill brings it down to -5. So far, all our trees are still standing...


----------



## simonbaker

We've gotten 7" of snow so far but it's still snowing.   2 major interstates closed. SE winds at 20 mph.  No relief in sight until Saturday night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

65 mph gusts of wind, but no snow so far. My picture window is groaning and the attic door is thumping.


----------



## cjmmytunes

39 and partly sunny today.  It didn't get above 38 yesterday, and the wind almost knocked me down when I was getting groceries out of the car.


----------



## taxlady

Cold and snowy weekend here. Snow should be starting at about 17h.

First screenshot is in degrees Celsius with international units of measure and the second is with US units of measure.


----------



## CWS4322

Crappy. 6" of snow, high winds. Cold.


----------



## taxlady

Right now, I am very glad that I don't live in Newfoundland. They have been getting record breaking snow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5_BUmkdgVI


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 55 and mostly cloudy this AM.  Had some rain last night.


----------



## Bama-Rick

45 degrees and windy which is considered very cold for LA Lower Alabama


----------



## taxlady

Bama-Rick said:


> 45 degrees and windy which is considered very cold for LA Lower Alabama



Okay, I do understand that it's all relative. But, "very cold" when it's above freezing. 

Currently -9°C (16°F). We don't consider that very cold here in Greater Montreal, QC.


----------



## CWS4322

It has been snowing since Friday--nothing like the dump in Newfoundland, but 10" and temps around 10F. Dad's thinking we should relocate to Corpus Christie for the rest of the winter. My vote is YES!


----------



## Bama-Rick

taxlady said:


> Okay, I do understand that it's all relative. But, "very cold" when it's above freezing.
> 
> Currently -9°C (16°F). We don't consider that very cold here in Greater Montreal, QC.



I understand perfectly, I grew up just north of Buffalo, NY and as kids, we'd play hockey in our T-shirts when it was -25C/-12F degrees out but I have lived in the deep south for 45 years where the summer temperatures are often just below 45C/110F...


----------



## taxlady

Bama-Rick said:


> I understand perfectly, I grew up just north of Buffalo, NY and as kids, we'd play hockey in our T-shirts when it was -25C/-12F degrees out but I have lived in the deep south for 45 years where the summer temperatures are often just below 45C/110F...



I did it the other way around. I grew up in SoCal with summer temps mostly in the 90s F, but often in the 100s. The hottest I remember was the day we moved - it was 116°F. At least it was almost always dry heat. I think I prefer the climate here.

This discussion reminds me of this:


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sunshine, light breezes and a high of 70F. I am SO DAMN GLAD I moved to Sandy Eggo!


----------



## cjmmytunes

29 and sunny here - feels like 20 here right now.


----------



## taxlady

Sunny, very, very sunny, with -15°C, which feels like -25°C.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sunny and 29, feels like 20.  Dread going out this AM.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's very, very windy here today. Sustained winds in the mid to upper teens, with gusts nearing 40 MPH. I did see that we had a gust as high as 57 earlier today. Right now I'm as nervous as a nearsighted fly at a spider convention, what with all the tall trees in the back yard.


----------



## taxlady

We are having a snowstorm. 40 cm is approximately 16 inches.


----------



## cjmmytunes

A lot better than it was yesterday.  We had almost 5" of rain Thursday night and yesterday morning, and our main road into the neighborhood got flooded.


----------



## taxlady

cjmmytunes said:


> A lot better than it was yesterday.  We had almost 5" of rain Thursday night and yesterday morning, and our main road into the neighborhood got flooded.



That's the kind of excitement a person can do without. I hope you are all set to handle a short duration of being stranded. I hope you don't have any flood damage.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yeah, *cj*, what *taxy* said.

And YOU, *taxy*, I hope that you and Stirling are set to stay put. That's quite a bit of snow to get all at once. That's definitely stay home and snuggle under the covers weather.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yeah, *cj*, what *taxy* said.
> 
> And YOU, *taxy*, I hope that you and Stirling are set to stay put. That's quite a bit of snow to get all at once. That's definitely stay home and snuggle under the covers weather.



Yeah, we stayed in. It wasn't that cold. We got 35 cm total snow for Thursday and Friday. Now, it's cold. -16°C (3°F) and feels like -25°C (-13°F). All of which is just winter in Québec.


----------



## RCJoe

Melting Snow Rising River here.

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=galw2

Stayed in and cooked/baked.  Baked an iron skillet of corn bread for the birds. They like it rather well. Then they're Appalachian American birds.

Baked a Lemon Pound Cake early this am and just put together some Lemon Hard Sauce to go on it.


----------



## caseydog

I've been hibernating most of January into February. Cold, wet and grey weather here. The worst part is the prevalent North wind, which only happens in winter here. Nine months a year, the wind if from the South. 

Did you know North Texas is windier that Chicago? Texas leads the nation in the number of wind energy turbines. The Texas legislature tried to kill it to protect the fossil-fuel industry, but it managed to prevail to the point that Texas "Rs" decide to brag about it -- while still trying to kill it. Go figure. Now we also have a President trying to kill it. 

Oh well, for now, I have two furnaces burning natural gas all day for two-or three bucks a day, thanks to fracking and "a little help from their friends" in Austin. 

CD


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I believe it hit 70F here in San Diego today. I sat on the patio for about an hour after breakfast and appear to have a pinkish glow on my face, arms and legs. Sort of a modified Farmer's tan.


----------



## cjmmytunes

taxlady said:


> That's the kind of excitement a person can do without. I hope you are all set to handle a short duration of being stranded. I hope you don't have any flood damage.




Taxlady, we were fine with groceries.  I keep extra bacon, sausage, eggs, and cheese for times like that.  I also have canned goods, pb & j, and bread in the freezer.  Had just stocked up on waters. Also have plenty of batteries for radio and flashlight, and a couple of battery powered cell phone chargers.  It's called living in Hurricane country.  Only thing we almost ran out of was tomatoes and cucumbers.


GG, how did you do with all the rain and stuff Thursday night & Friday morning?


----------



## GotGarlic

It wasn't too bad here, at least for us. There was a lot of heavy rain overnight and a lot of wind, but we had no damage. A tree was blown down onto a neighbor's car a few blocks away and it took the electrical wiring with it, so they were without power for about a day and a half. It's fixed now and there's no great damage to the car.

We're flood-prone here, but we didn't have any in my neighborhood this time. DH went to work as usual. 

Glad everything is okay with you and your mom.


----------



## taxlady

Cindi, GG, glad to hear you and your homes are fine.

We tend to be prepared too. We get deep snow, freezing rain, stupid cold - days when we would rather not leave the house as well as the occasional power outage, often due to trees breaking in severe weather.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Thanks, taxlady. I truly appreciate the thoughts.


Glad you made it through OK, GG.  Supposed to have more rain tomorrow & Thursday, but not as much as last time.  Thank goodness for that.


----------



## caseydog

39F and drizzle for days on end. BAH!

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

A storm rolled in overnight and we got just about 2" of snow
WHEEE!!!





It's about Noon here now and it's warmed up to 36° with acoupla BIG snow flakes falling straight down... this is way cool for a little Hawaii-Gal


----------



## Whiskadoodle

In summer good neighborly etiquette is such that one should not mow their lawn until 9:00 a.m or better.     In winter,  it is perfectly acceptable to snow blow your driveway/ sidewalks anytime you need to do so.    Case in point.  Someone, close by,  snowblowed their property at 2:30 in the morning.  Woke me up.  That's ok, I just rolled over and went back to sleep.   

Today, the city has come by, plowed one sweep down the middle of the street and did a good job on the alley, complete with sanding the alley too.  Not sure they've splayed sand before this winter.    

Now it's going to get cold and colder the next several days.  Temps started at 24 F/ -4 C and temp has started dropping by mid day, We're at 19 and going to below zero before tomorrow's high +10F.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Hey GG, you ready for the maybe-mess that might happen Thursday night and Friday morning?  Mom wants to go to the store this AM, so guess I'll brave the sort-of madness that is a grocery store in the South when that 4-letter word dares to show up on the forecast.


Today's weather is rain and chilly.  Yuck.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Hey GG, you ready for the maybe-mess that might happen Thursday night and Friday morning?  Mom wants to go to the store this AM, so guess I'll brave the sort-of madness that is a grocery store in the South when that 4-letter word dares to show up on the forecast.
> 
> 
> Today's weather is rain and chilly.  Yuck.



I have plenty of food, water and wine, so I guess I'm as ready as I can be  I just checked the forecast - the projected temp is a bit too close to freezing for my comfort - we might get freezing rain rather than snow. Whatever happens, I'll just hunker down with one of the many books I've accumulated lately 

That rain fell here overnight, so it's just cloudy and chilly now


----------



## PrincessFiona60

currently 19F, supposed to get to 6F around 2 am.  There was about an inch of fluffy snow this morning.


----------



## CharlieD

It was 4F this morning. Warmed up to about 19 during the day and it’s back to single digits


----------



## Just Cooking

Woke to snow this morning..

Hope it doesn't mess with our flight to Florida..  

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sounds like a good plan, GG.  We now have everything we need to get through the weekend.  There are Winter Storm Warnings up until 7AM tomorrow.  Guess we'll see today what happens.


Ross, hope you're able to make it to Florida.


----------



## Farmer Jon

It's cold.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yesterday was a beautiful 32 f but windy (we won't mention the dripping porch)

Last night it dropped the full 32 degrees right down to 0.  Warming up quick with the sun, almost 7 now, probably a high of 11.


----------



## Silversage

Right now it's 75F, going up to 84F today.



Sorry, but someone has to live here.......


----------



## taxlady

It's cold here in Greater Montreal. -13°C (9°F) and feels like -21°C (-6°F). I have nothing scheduled for today, so I will stay indoors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was cold this morning 8F, but no wind. I can handle the cold as long as it's not windy.


----------



## caseydog

It is 28F outside right now. You can take that "F" anyway you want. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

13F, better wear a coat today.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's 33 and cloudy right now.  Our winter storm kind-of wimped out on us.  Don't even think we got .5" of snow.  But it is COLD out there.


----------



## dragnlaw

Was -4f when I got up this AM. 
Now, 2 hours later, it is up to 0 f and small snow flakes dancing on their way down.  
Will get a little sunny later  and supposedly reach a high of 28 f by around 4 pm.  
Light wind now at 5 mph but will get stronger later this afternoon/evening up to 15 mph.  so that will suck all the warmth out of the sun..


----------



## taxlady

Judging by the amount of jack frost on my window, I would guess it's a little warmer than yesterday. I don't trust the weather network's info at the moment. They claim "light snow", but it's sunny out, with barely a few small, wispy clouds, way over there.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> It's 33 and cloudy right now.  Our winter storm kind-of wimped out on us.  Don't even think we got .5" of snow.  But it is COLD out there.


It wimped out on those of us closer to the water. Friends of ours in Suffolk got about 5 inches. Yesterday, we got freezing rain, then a dusting of snow in the early evening, then it rained most of the night. Woke up to 33F, clear streets and sunshine. Coastal living


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was a beautiful day, up to 52F for a few hours. Then a breeze came up and it got chilly. But for those few hours while I gazed out the open window...


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> It wimped out on those of us closer to the water. Friends of ours in Suffolk got about 5 inches. Yesterday, we got freezing rain, then a dusting of snow in the early evening, then it rained most of the night. Woke up to 33F, clear streets and sunshine. Coastal living




You're right about that!  But, I'm glad it wasn't like the big snowstorm of 1980, or even as bad as January of 2018 - we lost heat during that one.


----------



## CharlieD

Practically spring. Got up to 46 F, during the day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

52F when I decided to go out. Left the front door open for several hours until the sun went down.  The cats and dog loved looking outside from the door.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had a beautiful, sunny day with a high around 60. 

I wonder how skilletlicker is doing - he's not in Nashville, but he probably felt the wrath of the storms blowing through. Same with casey. I hope you guys are OK!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

nice and warm, but the wind...45-65 mph gusts. At one point they were from the west and I had to close the blinds in case the windows blew in. We were busy running around the facility closing blinds.


----------



## caseydog

59 degrees right now. We had a beautiful weekend, but I was stuck inside with a miserable cough (I've been bitchin' about for days). Went to the doctor today. F@#$%@ pneumonia. 

Gotta blow my face up with two kinds of inhalers for a week. The nebulizer thing at the doctor's office was rather nice. I could see some potential with that and some THC. I wonder if anyone has thought of that? 

CD


----------



## taxlady

It's hovering around freezing here on the Island of Montreal. That is unseasonably warm and we have had a bunch of rain, also unseasonable.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It was 71 and sunny in San Diego today. In Niagara Falls it was 42 and raining. Sure glad I'm not there!


----------



## cjmmytunes

We've gotten up to 70 for the last 2 days, and supposed to be 69 today.  Then another dip in temps.


----------



## dragnlaw

It's a balmy 35 F this morning.  Hopefully it won't rain, not supposed to.  I think most of the ice is gone.  I just might be able to remove the 15 buckets from the front porch and the 3 bins I managed to find for the den. 

Even supposed to see some sun today but looking a solid grey out there right now.

Driveway is solid ice, if I drive real slow I should be able to get out.


----------



## dragnlaw

and to repeat taxy...

I love Canada...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Winter Weather Advisory issued April 11 at 2:​11​PM MDT until April 12 at 6:​00​PM MDT by NWS Cheyenne
...WINTER STORM WARNINGS CONTINUE FOR HEAVY SNOW ACCUMULATIONS TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY ACROSS THE NORTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE AND PORTIONS OF EAST CENTRAL WYOMING...
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORIES GO INTO EFFECT TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY FOR POTENTIAL TRAVEL IMPACTS DUE TO SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ACROSS PORTIONS OF SOUTHEASTERN WYOMING AND THE SOUTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE...
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 PM MDT SUNDAY...
* WHAT...Snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 3 to 5 inches in outlying areas with around 2 inches expected in the lower elevations of the North Platte River Valley. Winds gusting as high as 40 mph.
* WHERE...Central and southern Nebraska Panhandle...including Alliance...Scottsbluff...Gering and Harrisburg. Southeast Wyoming plains to include Wheatland and Torrington.
* WHEN...From 10 PM Saturday to 6 PM MDT Sunday.
* IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions. Patchy blowing snow could reduce visibility.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Holy [emoji230]!!  Are you prepared?  Milk, bread, toilet pa...never mind.   

Seriously, please stay safe. 





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory issued April 11 at 2:​11​PM MDT until April 12 at 6:​00​PM MDT by NWS Cheyenne
> ...WINTER STORM WARNINGS CONTINUE FOR HEAVY SNOW ACCUMULATIONS TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY ACROSS THE NORTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE AND PORTIONS OF EAST CENTRAL WYOMING...
> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORIES GO INTO EFFECT TONIGHT INTO SUNDAY FOR POTENTIAL TRAVEL IMPACTS DUE TO SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ACROSS PORTIONS OF SOUTHEASTERN WYOMING AND THE SOUTHERN NEBRASKA PANHANDLE...
> ...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 PM MDT SUNDAY...
> * WHAT...Snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 3 to 5 inches in outlying areas with around 2 inches expected in the lower elevations of the North Platte River Valley. Winds gusting as high as 40 mph.
> * WHERE...Central and southern Nebraska Panhandle...including Alliance...Scottsbluff...Gering and Harrisburg. Southeast Wyoming plains to include Wheatland and Torrington.
> * WHEN...From 10 PM Saturday to 6 PM MDT Sunday.
> * IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions. Patchy blowing snow could reduce visibility.


----------



## bethzaring

no advisories here but we are expecting snow and temperatures in the low 20's.  Time to put the bed clothes on the asparagus!

A round of precipitation will hit northern New Mexico Sunday night
through Monday night with lowering snow levels and the potential for
several inches of snow accumulation in the mountains and northeast
highlands/plains. Winter Weather Advisories may be required.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Holy [emoji230]!!  Are you prepared?  Milk, bread, toilet pa...never mind.
> 
> Seriously, please stay safe.



ROFL!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

In 60+ degree weather today, I sadly marched out to the garage back by the alley and then with heavy steps I carried the Snow Shovels up by the house and leaned them beside the back steps.   Ready!


----------



## cjmmytunes

It was a beautiful sunrise today as I went out to get the paper.  Supposed to be around 70 today, and stormy tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

snow everywhere!


----------



## Farmer Jon

The Wagyu are fed. Man that sleet stings.


----------



## GotGarlic

At the moment, it's 62F. A high of 74 with mostly sunny skies is forecast for today.


----------



## taxlady

We had a minor snow event. 3 cm total Thursday to Friday. It didn't stick around.

It's currently mostly sunny and 7°C (47°F) and is predicted to go up to 14°C (57°F). Looks like spring is here. There are tiny bumps on some of the trees, where there will be leaves. My chives are up.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sunny but a bit windy.


----------



## simonbaker

4" of snow so far in SE South Dakota.
Last Thursday our neighbor was mowing their yard. 
If you don't like the weather in South Dakota just wait a few hours.....


----------



## cjmmytunes

Here in Pasquotank County we have a wind advisory and a aerial flood warning today.  Also a moderate chance for tornadoes today.  Hope your weather is better.


----------



## dragnlaw

cjmmytunes said:


> and a aerial flood warning today. .



hmmm...  how do you have an aerial flood? -  is that where it never touches ground but you might get your hair wet or a nose full? 


miserable cold rain today...


----------



## DaveSoMD

Rainy, severe thunderstorms, very windy, and Tornado watch until 6 PM.  [emoji17]


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> hmmm...  how do you have an aerial flood? -  is that where it never touches ground but you might get your hair wet or a nose full?
> 
> 
> miserable cold rain today...



From Severe weather terminology (United States) - Wikipedia,


> Areal Flood Warning (FLW) – General or areal flooding of streets, low-lying areas, urban storm drains, creeks, and small streams in which there is a serious threat to life or property is occurring, imminent, or highly likely. Flood warnings are usually issued for flooding that occurs more than six hours after the excessive rainfall, or when flooding is imminent/occurring but is not rapid enough to prompt a flash flood warning. These warnings are issued on a polygonal basis by the local Weather Forecast Office and are generally in effect for six to twelve hours.


----------



## taxlady

It's 15°C (59°F) and raining. We are expecting winds up to 90 km/hr (56 mph), 20-30 mm of rain (.79 to 1.18 inches), thunder storms, and mild flooding in the Greater Montreal area.

I imagine Dragn is getting the same weather.


----------



## GotGarlic

75 and partly sunny, but very windy. 50% chance of thunderstorms tonight.


----------



## dragnlaw

yup, pretty much the same as you taxy. Needless to say my geese are happy as pigs in the proverbial sh...

LOL, yes, taxy I did/do know what aereal means, but thank you.  There is also a difference in spelling aereal vs aerial.  It is not a common expression and I chuckled when I read it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm feeling a bit like Dorothy Gale right now. Laying low on the first floor of the house on the leeward side. Winds are a steady 30 MPH, gusting to 50. Good thing the builder used hurricane straps when building the house, although our first home was 2-story and made it through nearly 100 MPH winds. 54 degrees and rain, too. A good day to stay in.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Thanks for explaining it, TL.  I was getting ready to, but read all the posts first.


----------



## skilletlicker

Easter Storms knocked out my power for 18 hours. Didn't open the freezer at all and fridge once briefly. All I lost was some milk about to turn anyhow. Sampled fridge temps were ~50°F. Was going to toss a 14.5 lb. raw thawed turkey but it's internal temp was 45° so put it into a roaster oven immediately. Also had a hambone that went straight into a stockpot.

So was up most of the night reducing stock; carving, storing, and eating turkey.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a "weather bone" now, when it's cold my sternum hurts. If I am toasty, my foot hurts. Can't win.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Princess, that's a "funny but not".* 

I sneeze when the temperature drops around my body.  
eg. getting out of a nice warm bed, I can sneeze 10 to 20+ times (and yes, I've counted).  
after working up a sweat, as I cool down, I'll start to sneeze, although the morning ones seem to last a lot longer.  
It can even happen at the grocer's in the freezer aisle.

anybody else have a 'body weather vane"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Winter Storm Warning issued April 15 at 3:​02​AM MDT until April 16 at 6:​00​PM MDT by NWS Cheyenne
...A developing winter weather storm will bring accumulating snow to southeast Wyoming Wednesday afternoon through Thursday Afternoon...
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 PM MDT THURSDAY...
* WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 5 to 9 inches. Northeast winds up to 30mph will create areas of blowing and drifting snow.
* WHERE...Southern Nebraska Panhandle to include Scottsbluff, Kimball, Sidney. Southeast Wyoming plains to include Cheyenne, Torrington and Wheatland. Lower elevations west of the Laramie Range to include Muddy Gap, Rawlins, and Elk Mountain.
* WHEN...From 6 PM this evening to 6 PM MDT Thursday.
* IMPACTS...Travel could be very difficult to impossible this evening through Friday morning. Plan on travel delays and snow covered roads. Strong winds creating blowing snow and poor visibility at times.


----------



## dragnlaw

Princess, do you ever get nice weather?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Princess, do you ever get nice weather?



I think this is the nice weather, except for the wind.  I'll let you know what I think when it gets hot. Meanwhile, I'm bundling up!


----------



## Rocklobster

We've had rain, snow, and sun..just waiting on the locusts


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It must be cold if you're bundling up, *PF*. Stay warm and safe.


We've had a beautiful day. Sunny, blue skies with a few wisps of clouds. And cold! I opened the back door to shake something off and boy was I surprised.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Temp topped out at 52F and we are losing ground fast as the NW wind is blowing hard. It's been small spats of rain, sleet and hail for the past hour.  It's going to be a sleigh ride on ice to work in the morning.


----------



## taxlady

I looked out the patio door during supper and noticed it was snowing, not hard. Now, it's sunny with a few wispy clouds.


----------



## Dawgluver

Winter wonderland today, and we're probably getting more snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No more snow, yet.  It's supposed to start around 2 in the morning.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We are under a Frost Advisory until 8am - about 22 more minutes.


----------



## Vinylhanger

We are having an amazing Spring.  Very warm and little rain.  

In fact, we are under a fire watch warning already.  Already had our  first wildfire up the road from us.

Crazy for mid April.  Normally we are all stuck inside while it pours outside.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Raining here today but that just means the seeds that I planted yesterday will get a really good watering-in. [emoji3]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's getting towards HOT...65F on my way home from work.  Soon I'll be able to open windows.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cloudy and temperature 57. 
Waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cloudy and 62 as of 9:35am.  Supposed to get to almost 80 here today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We currently have a thunderstorm warning and a tornado watch. Right now it's raining so hard I feel like I'm in a boat at the Maid of the Mist. I don't mind the downpours, but I won't miss losing out on the tornado.


----------



## bethzaring

We had 32*F last night so I continue to cover the tomato plants!


----------



## taxlady

First night for a while without a frost warning here.


----------



## simonbaker

Overcast with off & on again rain.  55*F.  Cool in SE South Dakota.


----------



## DaveSoMD

It was up in the low 80s today.  I managed to get all my tomatoes and peppers planted. Yaaa!! The supervisor enjoyed the weather too. From under his favorite tree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love the Supervisor!


----------



## pepperhead212

It got to 87º here Friday, and "only" 80º today, but it felt worse today, due to the humidity.  Avg. high here around 72º for this date.  And this is after we had some highs in the 40s, and lows in the 30s early last week!  As usual, crazy weather.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's going to be in the 80's here today. Windy in the afternoon.
Better get some yard work done today. 90's start tomorrow.

By Wednesday it's expected to be 106.


Munky.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Perfect spring day.

Still a bit chilly at night, so my starts are lingering in my mini greenhouse over a heat pad.


----------



## pepperhead212

It rained more today, when I was about 90% through mowing my lawn!  The previous rains (it had already rained .5" today) had dried, from the sun, which is why I went to mow, but, of course, it came again, just before I finished!  I finished anyway, and got soaked, then came in to dry off.  The sun came out again, and later I went back out, and weed wacked, and it started up again, of course! It rained a total of 1.27", these last two days - good for the plants, since it's not excessive...yet.


----------



## simonbaker

It's been raining off & on all week. Overcast and cool in SE South Dakota


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, today was a scorcher - heat warnings were out everywhere, record May for this area.  Ask taxy who's a/c conked out this afternoon. 
I've come in from outside at least 3 times today and shoved my head under a tap of cold water.  

well, it's 5:30 and still 95 f (which is 34 or 35 c) but will start to cool down now. Will reach a low of 68 f (20/21 c) around 4 am.  

By Sunday it is going to drop down to 50 f (10 c) as the high for the day.  LOL  2 weeks ago I would have said that was wonderful warm!  Now this time I'm sure I'll say it's freaking cold.


----------



## taxlady

Now at 19h30, it's still hot; it's 32°C (90°F) and feels like 38°C (100°F). At around 15h00, it was 36°C (97°F) and felt like 42°C (108°F) and as Dragnlaw mentioned, my air conditioning conked out. I am not a happy camper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Told my boss today we were heading into my Bitchy Weather. She didn't believe me until we got into the boardroom and I started going on about how hot it was. I get all hot and sweaty at 73F these days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful day, nice and cool, slight breeze, rainy, thunder and lightning...and then:

Flash Flood Warning issued June 19 at 2:​34​PM MDT until June 19 at 5:​30​PM MDT by NWS Cheyenne
The National Weather Service in Cheyenne has issued a * Flash Flood Warning for...
West central Goshen County in southeastern Wyoming...
Southeastern Platte County in southeastern Wyoming...
* Until 530 PM MDT.
* At 232 PM MDT, Doppler radar indicated thunderstorms producing heavy rain across the warned area. Flash flooding is ongoing or expected to begin shortly.
HAZARD...Flash flooding caused by thunderstorms.
SOURCE...Emergency Manager report flash flooding of Cherry Creek southwest of Lingle at 225 PM.
IMPACT...Flooding of small creeks and streams, urban areas, highways, streets and underpasses as well as other drainage and low lying areas.
* Flash flooding will remain over mainly rural areas of west central Goshen and southeastern Platte Counties.
FLASH FLOOD...RADAR INDICATED 

Wait, what?!?  I live in Lingle, guess I won't go down to the river.


----------



## taxlady

Stay safe PF.

We're having a heat wave. Currently 32°C (°F) and feels like 38°C (100°F). Thank goodness we got the AC fixed this past Wednesday. This is what we are expecting. The first chart is in Celsius and the second one is in Fahrenheit.


----------



## pepperhead212

The temperature and humidity here were disgusting earlier - both in the 80s, and around 3 PM it started rain.  It was supposed to rain briefly, but some storm cells converged right on top of this area, and rained 1.37" (last time I looked!), with thunder still in the area.  The next few days are supposed to get hotter, with a possible heat wave, and possible thunderstorms again.  We did need rain here, as it was getting but hopefully it doesn't overdo it.


----------



## taxlady

High today as predicted. Currently 33°C (°F) and feels like 37°C (99°F). Our high for the day 18:30. It should start going down a bit soon.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, it's almost 7pm and it is still 91 F here on the farm.  Won't cool off til the sun goes down.
My grass looks like  tundra, brown brown brown.  Got some horses for the summer and I'm guessing they're wondering what the H** happened since they arrived a couple of days ago! LOL 

Not supposed to rain til Tues and even then it's only a 60% chance, although that can change daily.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> High today as predicted. Currently 33°C (°F) and feels like 37°C (99°F). Our high for the day 18:30. It should start going down a bit soon.



 D'oh! I forgot to put the temperature in Fahrenheit. 33°C = 91°F. So, the same as Dragnlaw.


----------



## dragnlaw

They've just issued a heat warning for around here.  Urban area's will be slightly worse.  

they are say a humidex of near 40.  I know that Canadian humidex readings are different from America but I don't know what/how/or whatever....  and I'm too hot and tired to figure it out.


----------



## dragnlaw

Other than a few spits and promises, we are finally getting some nice gentle rain. No wind, no thunder (although there is supposed to be).  Off and on all night and today pretty steady since about 8:30. Gentle gentle - the grass is so brown it rather looks like the sahara.  The only green things are the weeds! 

So no  wind, no thunder -* so why have I lost power? * My generator is going thank goodness as I have a pie in the oven.  But why a power failure????


----------



## Katie H

Hot as the hinges of hell here with air we can wear.  Looks like the flowers and veggies will have to be watered twice today.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Other than a few spits and promises, we are finally getting some nice gentle rain. No wind, no thunder (although there is supposed to be).  Off and on all night and today pretty steady since about 8:30. Gentle gentle - the grass is so brown it rather looks like the sahara.  The only green things are the weeds!
> 
> So no  wind, no thunder -* so why have I lost power? * My generator is going thank goodness as I have a pie in the oven.  *But why a power failure????*



Good question.

Yeah, they forecast that we would actually get tropical storm Fay, as still a tropical storm! They are now forecasting "remnants of tropical storm Fay". We got the gentle rain too and now the sun is out. I thought it was going to rain until Monday. The lawns in my condo association are mostly weeds, that get mowed. So, we have plenty of green. I, personally don't think of them as weeds, but as hardier, local ground cover. It works perfectly well as a lawn.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, I personally think that crabgrass gets a bad rap. Hardy, green in the heat... It needs a better publicity agent.

dragn, could you have lost power because everyone is running their A/C full blast and the system got overloaded? Just a thought.


We're hot (86), we're humid (feels like 98). I thought I would drown when I went out to fill the oriole grape jelly cups and put fresh water in the bird bath and took a breath. And no, I did not have my head in the bird bath! The air is oppressive. God bless Willis Carrier. It's nothing like that inside the house.


----------



## dragnlaw

*CG* this is country side.  Looked at the map yesterday afternoon for the outage and it was just our grid - maybe 20 residences - all farms.  Doubt if even half of them have A/Cs.  

You could be right but I rather think some idiot thought they could speed thru the country side to get a breeze on their faces - and found that gentle rain is just enough to lift road oil and their black rubber circular spin marks they left earlier in the week. Hope it was one of our deeper ditches.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> *CG*...I rather think some idiot thought they could speed thru the country side to get a breeze on their faces - and found that gentle rain is just enough to lift road oil and their black rubber circular spin marks they left earlier in the week. Hope it was one of our deeper ditches.


Ooo, you're evil.  I like how you think. 


We're getting a full on "politician thunderstorm" - all noise, no results. In spite of the angels all bowling perfect games, we ended up (so far) with no noticeable raising of the bird bath water level. Looks like I'll have to run out and fill it - which is when a downpour will happen, no doubt.  Oh, yeah, it's hot and humid, too.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Very uncomfortable. It is 82 degrees and very humid.


----------



## taxlady

Here, on the Island of Montreal, we are having another heat wave. It's currently 32°C (90° F) and feels like 42°C (108° F). We are also expecting a thunderstorm this evening.


----------



## dragnlaw

Even though very hot and humid, the temps have been going down a lot during the night (then right back up) but we've been having quite a few sporadic storms of which I am NOT complaining - the grass is starting to look a bit green again!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just a little rainy. What looks like Spanish moss in the top of the tree across the street is actually rain. Yup, it's been that heavy!

Once the rain moves out, temps will be heading up again - close to 90 predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

We have just had several thunderstorms. I just heard thunder again and we are expecting one more after that. They are accompanied by torrential rain and wind. 

DH managed to take the garbage out in a 15 minute window between the first two. He got drenched last week and said that at the first drops, he would head back to the house. But, luckily, he didn't get any drops.


----------



## dragnlaw

It's been great here - rain off and on - perfect for watering the grass and plants. Gives them a chance to soak it up before the next pour. 

Ottawa area and over northerly towards our chalet has tornado warnings. 
How yah doin' Rock?  Batten down your hatches!


----------



## GotGarlic

We've got some gentle rain going on right now. Great for the garden. Tomorrow will be another story, though. Isaiahs will be paying us a visit tomorrow evening. It's expected to be a tropical storm by the time it gets here (ha, CG!  ). We're as ready as we can be.

I hope it wasn't too bad in South Florida where medtran and Craig are.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hey, how would you all feel about starting a new thread for this topic, like we do with "What are you baking"? For some reason, I can't view this thread in the DC app on my tablet - it just doesn't show up. That makes it more difficult for me to participate, and I'd guess I'm not the only one. Any objections?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, how would you all feel about starting a new thread for this topic, like we do with "What are you baking"? For some reason, I can't view this thread in the DC app on my tablet - it just doesn't show up. That makes it more difficult for me to participate, and I'd guess I'm not the only one. Any objections?



It's probably too long for the app now, too many posts.

I think a new one would be good. A link to the new one at the end of this would probably be a good idea.


----------

